# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Dopingpaukku

## hannupulkkinen

Yli 100 ammattilaista epäiltynä. Hyvä, nyt alkaa homma puhdistua. Jaa tuolla Bassotopikissa siunaillaan samaa asiaa.
Epäiltyjen pitää kuulemma antaa DNA näyte. Mistähän ne sieltä labrasta on tuota DNA:ta löytäneet?

----------


## apartanen

Todellakin hyvä, että hommaan tulee joku selvyys. Vielä kun saavat tutkinnat tutkittua, niin voi ammattipyöräilykin pikku hiljaa aloittaa valon etsimisen tunnelin päästä. 
Tosin ihmetyttää miksi MTV3:n urheilu-uutiset näytti koko ajan Landisistä kuvaa, kun miehelle ei _ilmeisesti_ ole mitään tekemistä koko Puerto-operaation kanssa. Noh, pitäähän juttuun saada tuttu naama spurtti-sporttilan lisäksi.

----------


## Attitude

Joo, hyvä vaan että käry käy! Lisää testejä! Ja miksi ihmeessä kärystä ei aina voitaisi jakaa elinikäistä kilpailukieltoa?

----------


## OJ

Eh...pitäisikö tämän olla jonkinlainen uusi juttu?

Ei tässä nyt olla saamassa selvyyttä yhtään mihinkään. Jos epäiltyjä aletaan rankaisemaan, niin homma menee vain entistä kummemmaksi kun positiivisen näytteen antaneita rangaistaan entistä harvemmin ja doping testeissä puhtaat näytteet antaneet saavat sitten kärsiä. Tästä hommasta ei hyödy muut kuin lakimiehet ja Dick Pound ym. ketkä voi meuhkata, että nyt puhdistetaan urheilua. Nyt aletaan päästä sille tasolle, että aletaan rankaisemaan vilpillisestä mielestä, mutta mitä emme tekisi puhtaan urheilun hyväksi.

Toiselta foorumilta voisin lainata..."urheilun doping on kuin maton alle lakaistu kuusimetrinen python ja pyöräily pari senttiä sen kärmeksen hännänpäätä. Kaikki mahdolliset tahot sitten mättävät sitä viimeistä paria senttiä millä ei ole edes rahaa tai valtaa laittaa hanttiin".

----------


## harley

> Yli 100 ammattilaista epäiltynä. Hyvä, nyt alkaa homma puhdistua. Jaa tuolla Bassotopikissa siunaillaan samaa asiaa.
> Epäiltyjen pitää kuulemma antaa DNA näyte. Mistähän ne sieltä labrasta on tuota DNA:ta löytäneet?



Niin kauan kun liikut pyörän päällä olllaan epäilty. Varsinkin Tv 3:n uutisten välityksellä. En oo koskaan nähnyt muuta uutisointia moiselta kanavalta,

----------


## YT

Hyvä että nämä huijarit saadaan selville! Minua ainakin v*tuttaa, kun minulle valehdellaan. Huijarit ja valehtelijat pois minun kuvaruudusta!!

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Peukut YT:lle. Rosmot kii.

----------


## OJ

> Hyvä että nämä huijarit saadaan selville! Minua ainakin v*tuttaa, kun minulle valehdellaan. Huijarit ja valehtelijat pois minun kuvaruudusta!!



Ja lapsi pesuveden mukana kun kerran vauhtiin ollaan päästy...niin ja ei sitten vaan kerrota minkä sääntöjen mukaan mennään vaan ihan sporttipomojen intressien mukaan? Eikä tässä mitään huijareita olla jahtaamassa vaan pääasia, että saadaan vähän uutta vettä myllyyn. Jos huijarit olisi tähtäimessä, niin esimerkiksi Jakschen DNA näyte olisi otettu vastaan ja lista olisi jo lyhentynyt yhdellä.

Hyvä meininki...Vähän sama jos YT:n kaveri tapettaisiin ja YT:n DNA:ta löytyisi verityön paikalta ja YT olisi riidellyt kaverin kanssa edellisenä päivänä. Tottahan silloinkin olisi sama ääni kellossa, eli linnaan vaan ja mahdollisimman pitkäksi ajaksi?

----------


## Hevonen

Huippujengi vetää kamaa, parhaat parasta, jolloin eivät jää kiinni.

Suomessa yli sata wannabeefillaristia, niin sm kuin "piirikunnallisten" että harrastajien joukosta vetää kamaa, miksi siis jeesustella?

----------


## YT

Ei YT:llä ole kavereita.

----------


## kjoki

Suomessa yli sata wannabeefillaristia, niin sm kuin "piirikunnallisten" että harrastajien joukosta vetää kamaa, miksi siis jeesustella?[/quote]

No haloo???

----------


## Tietämätön

> Toiselta foorumilta voisin lainata..."urheilun doping on kuin maton alle lakaistu kuusimetrinen python ja pyöräily pari senttiä sen kärmeksen hännänpäätä. Kaikki mahdolliset tahot sitten mättävät sitä viimeistä paria senttiä millä ei ole edes rahaa tai valtaa laittaa hanttiin".



Niin, on joitakin lajeja joissa kaikki ammattilaiset käyttävät. Amerikkalainen jalkapallo, bodaus, voimamieskilpailijat. Myös pyöräily kuuluu näihin lajeihin. Doupattujen pyöräilijöiden kannalta on paha juttu, että rahakkaimpia kisoja ajetaan maissa joiden poliisivoimat ovat jostain syystä päättäneet napata dopinginkäyttäjät kiinni. Kilpailisivat vaan vaikka amerikassa ja voisivat doupata niin paljon kuin huvittaisi.

----------


## ästidin

> Niin, on joitakin lajeja joissa kaikki ammattilaiset käyttävät. Amerikkalainen jalkapallo, bodaus, voimamieskilpailijat. Myös pyöräily kuuluu näihin lajeihin. Doupattujen pyöräilijöiden kannalta on paha juttu, että rahakkaimpia kisoja ajetaan maissa joiden poliisivoimat ovat jostain syystä päättäneet napata dopinginkäyttäjät kiinni. Kilpailisivat vaan vaikka amerikassa ja voisivat doupata niin paljon kuin huvittaisi.



Olihan siellä Fuentesin listalla kaikkia potkupalloilijoita mutta ei niistä kyllä uutisoitu montaakaan kertaa...

----------


## Marko Kovanen

> Epäiltyjen pitää kuulemma antaa DNA näyte. Mistähän ne sieltä labrasta on tuota DNA:ta löytäneet?



Varmaan niistä veripusseista mitä siellä oli jääkaapit täynnä.

----------


## Traccia bianca

V...tun sama.
Mää meen kaurapuurolla.munilla ja pekonilla.. 8D
Kaipa tuo veritankkkaus on sitten sydämmelle ystävällisempää kuin tuo aikaisempi amfetamiinin popsiminen

----------


## wiljami

> Huippujengi vetää kamaa, parhaat parasta, jolloin eivät jää kiinni.
> 
> Suomessa yli sata wannabeefillaristia, niin sm kuin "piirikunnallisten" että harrastajien joukosta vetää kamaa, miksi siis jeesustella?







> Todista.Nimet pöytään tai mene kotiisi jeesustelemaan!



Oulun 08-lenkki ja kofeiinin käyttö? 
Ei kait siellä 08-lenkillä kuitenkaan yli sataa pyöräilijää  :Leveä hymy: 

t.w
ps. Vakavalla asialla ei saisi leikkiä, vaan wappuna en malttanut.

----------


## J.Y.

> Suomessa yli sata wannabeefillaristia, niin sm kuin "piirikunnallisten" että harrastajien joukosta vetää kamaa, miksi siis jeesustella?



No haloo???[/QUOTE]

Kova on väite, kerro nyt enemmänkin jos asiasta tiedät...

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> Huijarit ja valehtelijat pois minun kuvaruudusta!!



Ei varmaan tule toteutumaan. Politiikkaa on kuitenkin ainakin uutisissa mukana...

Mistäköhän se johtuu, että kun aloittelija tulee ja kysyy jarrujen ilmaamisesta, niin johan minuutin päästä joku neropatti heittää, että "haku-toiminto löytyy tuolta ylhäältä". Mutta tätä, ah niin rakasta, huttua jaksavat kokeneemmatkin vääntää - ja aina yhtä oletuspohjalta - kerta toisensa jälkeen.

Voisiko tällekin aiheelle perustaa sellaisen sticky-topikin, että kun jollakulla tulee väistämätön tarve jakaa "tietoansa" aiheesta, niin voi sitten mennä ja kirjoittaa sinne sivun 173 jatkeeksi, mikä mieltä painaa? Ja kiinnostuneet lukijat taputtavat suuria karvaisia käsiään.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

> Varmaan niistä veripusseista mitä siellä oli jääkaapit täynnä.



OK! Luulin vain, että epäilyt perustuvat asiakastiedostoihin.
Aika kallis juttu tehdä yli sadasta veripussista DNA-analyysi, mutta jos siellä tosiaan verta on niin sittenhän todella varmistuu, että labrassa on vaikkapa Basson verta, mutta varmistuuko se, että Basso on käyttänyt dopinkia?

----------


## buhvalo

Kohta otsikoidaan kuinka poliisi on mielivaltaisesti häirinnyt Fuentesin organisoimaa huippu-urheilijoiden verenluovutusoperaatiota.  :Leveä hymy: 

Niin, kai se veritankkaus on kiellettyä joka lajissa, mutta mitenkäs todistat että ko henkilöt ovat tankanneet, veripussit kun todistavat vain verenluovutuksesta. Eikös muuten itävallan tms maastohiihtolääkäri masinoinut veren"valohoidon" jolla saatin verestä eliminoitua jotain bakteereja. Tämä oli muistaakseni tarpeeksi pitävä selitys ettei sanktioita tullut.

----------


## OJ

> OK! Luulin vain, että epäilyt perustuvat asiakastiedostoihin.
> Aika kallis juttu tehdä yli sadasta veripussista DNA-analyysi, mutta jos siellä tosiaan verta on niin sittenhän todella varmistuu, että labrassa on vaikkapa Basson verta, mutta varmistuuko se, että Basso on käyttänyt dopinkia?



Älä nyt lähde peruuttamaan...jos DNA natsaa niin Basso saunan taakse vaan kun oli kumminkin aikeissa ruutata veret takaisin. Niitä veripusseja taitaa olla joku yli 220 kappaletta, eli ekaks testataan ne mihin voi liittää Birillo nimen ja jos ei onnista, niin testataan loputkin jos vaikka jotain löytyisi.

Mun mielestä vilpillisestä mielestä pitäisi rangaista ihan samalla tavalla kuin rikoksesta tai rikkeestä.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

> Älä nyt lähde peruuttamaan...jos DNA natsaa niin Basso saunan taakse vaan kun oli kumminkin aikeissa ruutata veret takaisin. Niitä veripusseja taitaa olla joku yli 220 kappaletta, eli ekaks testataan ne mihin voi liittää Birillo nimen ja jos ei onnista, niin testataan loputkin jos vaikka jotain löytyisi.
> 
> Mun mielestä vilpillisestä mielestä pitäisi rangaista ihan samalla tavalla kuin rikoksesta tai rikkeestä.



No en peru, mutta riittääkö oikeudessa se, että verta on pussissa? Aihetodisteet kyllä minulle riittävät.

----------


## Tuomas

> Suomessa yli sata wannabeefillaristia, niin sm kuin "piirikunnallisten" että harrastajien joukosta vetää kamaa, miksi siis jeesustella?



Joo ei muuta kuin nimiä ja veikkauksia peliin, tästähän tulee hauskaa  :Leveä hymy:  . Sitten voidaan ottaa mukaan myös väkisinhiihto, suunnistus ja yu niin juhlat voivat alkaa...

Ei siinä, varmasti joka lajista löytyy kokeilijoita, mutta ns. kovien aineiden kanssa pelaajia ei varmasti ihan kansalliselta tasolta löydy. Voi vaikka käydä ensin katsomassa noita hormonien apteekkihintoja 






> Varmaan niistä veripusseista mitä siellä oli jääkaapit täynnä.



Pelottavaa että sitä ollaan vielä jollain pyöräilijöiden listalla  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Vortex

Suomalaisten tasosta päätellen taidetaan vaan kaurapuurolla polkea.

----------


## OJ

> Suomalaisten tasosta päätellen taidetaan vaan kaurapuurolla polkea.



Toivottavasti kun noita hyviäkin sijoituksia aina silloin tällöin putoilee.

Suurena pyöräilyn ystävänä ja lajin asiantuntijana tunnettu Jari Porttila on muuten kirjoittanut asiasta erittäin hyvän kolumnin http://www.mtv3.fi/urheilu2005/porttila.shtml Ihan pienenpieniä asiavirheitä on päässyt tekstiin livahtamaan, mutta muuten tekstistä huomaa, että mies todellakin tietää asiasta.

Alkaa tämänkin foorumin kommentit pikkuhiljaa päästä takaisin parin vuoden takaiselle asiantuntijatasolle ja varsinkin näissä duuping asioissa.

----------


## Vortex

Juu en tarkoittanut väheksyä suomalaista pyöräilyä, kun tässä pitkittyneissä vapputunnelmissa aivan turhaa löpisen, mutta naivisti uskon&toivon, että Lahden 2001  kärystä suomalaiset olisivat oppineet  jotain ja siksi haluaisin uskoa että suomalainen urheilu olisi suurimmaksi osaksi puhdasta, joten siksi  kuvittelisin tämän hetken ammattipyöräilyn olevan epäreilua suomalaisia kohtaan, mutta minä katsonkin sinivalkoisten lasien läpi.

----------


## VesaP

> Suurena pyöräilyn ystävänä ja lajin asiantuntijana tunnettu Jari Porttila on muuten kirjoittanut asiasta erittäin hyvän kolumnin http://www.mtv3.fi/urheilu2005/porttila.shtml Ihan pienenpieniä asiavirheitä on päässyt tekstiin livahtamaan, mutta muuten tekstistä huomaa, että mies todellakin tietää asiasta.



LOL.  :Leveä hymy:  

Varsinaisen "positiivinen" pyöräilyaiheinen juttu... Vai hotellihuoneetkin ovat sairaalasaleja jne jne. Sehän tiedetään nyt!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ästidin

Porttila suurena pyöräilyn ystävänä kirjoittanut ehkä hieman liioitellun jutun. Ja kuvakin jostain Monacon F1- kisoista :Hymy:

----------


## Markku Silvenius

No, ihan hyvä uutinenhan tämä on. Laji puhdistuu.

Pyöräilyunioni tietysti voisi ottaa hieman kantaa päätiedotusvälineiden tapaan käsitellä pyöräilyasioita. Nykyinen tapa uutisoida lähinnä dopingasioita ei heijastele niinkään aitoa kiinnostusta pyöräilyyn, vaan puhdas haaskan revintähän on kyseessä. Paskan tonkimisesta rahaa lehdelle tai telsukanavalle. 

Tekisivät yhtä syväluotaavaa (heh..) analyysiä moottoriurheilun vaikutuksesta ihmisen käsitykseen globaalista ilmastokehityksestä. Tai siitä, miten pleikkarin lätkäpelit (valikoineen joista voi säätää niin, ettei mistään sikataklauksista joudu jäähylle) ja kaukoidän työvoiman työllistyminen tulevaisuuden Suomessa liittyy toisiinsa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Enzio

Kohta Kellun ja herra Veikkasen sijoitukset paranevat kun eivät jää aina viimeiseksi nousun alkaessa  :Vink:

----------


## Marko Kovanen

> Pelottavaa että sitä ollaan vielä jollain pyöräilijöiden listalla



Joo. Voi tulla poliisit oven taakse ja kysellä, mitä lääkekaapista löytyy.  :No huh!:

----------


## Tero79

> Olihan siellä Fuentesin listalla kaikkia potkupalloilijoita mutta ei niistä kyllä uutisoitu montaakaan kertaa...



Miksi kiusata isompaansa, kun listalla on myös sukkahousuissa pyöriviä rääpäleitä? Ja miten esimerkiksi englantilainen työväestö viettäisi aikaansa, jos niillä ei olisi jalista...

----------


## Jake Blues

Ja mitäköhän seuraavaksi tapahtuu maailmalla? Syytetty laboratorio oli sentään melkoisen suuriveripankin haltija ja siis erittäin tärkeä sairaanhoidolle. Seuraavaksi voisi tutkimukset kohdistua venäjän rajalla sijaitsevan pienen ja epäilyttävän suomen verivarastoja ylläpitämään pieneneen yhdistykseen. Ja kas kummaa, missäs ne hemohes-hiihtäjien lääkärit olivatkaan töissä?  Pian wadan lääkärit ja ukaasimiehet tulevat tutkimaan suomalaisia veripusseja. Ettehän ole luovuttaneet verta pariin vuoteen  :Hymy:

----------


## Tietämätön

> Pyöräilyunioni tietysti voisi ottaa hieman kantaa päätiedotusvälineiden tapaan käsitellä pyöräilyasioita. Nykyinen tapa uutisoida lähinnä dopingasioita ei heijastele niinkään aitoa kiinnostusta pyöräilyyn, vaan puhdas haaskan revintähän on kyseessä. Paskan tonkimisesta rahaa lehdelle tai telsukanavalle.



Jep, jep. Parasta että kaikki vain olisivat hipi hiljaa ja hokisivat Suomessakin tuttua mantraa, että kyllä me ollaan puhtaita.

Ja kyllä jalkapalloakin hieman ahdistellaan, muistaakseni uhkasivat tiputtaa koko lajin Olympialaisista jos ei rangaistuskäytäntö muutu.

----------


## OJ

> Jep, jep. Parasta että kaikki vain olisivat hipi hiljaa ja hokisivat Suomessakin tuttua mantraa, että kyllä me ollaan puhtaita.
> 
> Ja kyllä jalkapalloakin hieman ahdistellaan, muistaakseni uhkasivat tiputtaa koko lajin Olympialaisista jos ei rangaistuskäytäntö muutu.



Jos nyt vaikka lukisit Porttilan kolumnin ja koittaisit vähän puntaroida kuinka paljon kolumnissa on Porttilan huhuihin perustuvaa mutuilua ja kuinka paljon kolumnissa on asiaa. Saattaa ehkä sitten Silveniuksenkin kommentti avautua vähän paremmin. Toi kolumni on ehkä ihan hyvää terapiaa esimerkiksi fanaattisille maastohiihtofaneille joiden sielua on nakertanut jo pitkään hiihdon parit käryt.

Jos futis putoaa olympialaisista, niin siitä nyt ei ole kiinnostuneita muut kuin pikkutekijät ja niillä taas ei ole rahaa eikä valtaa.

Muuten...Uutisoikos maikkari Veikkasen tosi hyvää ajoa Romandien prologissa?

----------


## Antti Salonen

> Ja kyllä jalkapalloakin hieman ahdistellaan, muistaakseni uhkasivat tiputtaa koko lajin Olympialaisista jos ei rangaistuskäytäntö muutu.



FIFAa kiinnostanee lajin olympia-status vielä paljon vähemmän kuin UCI:ta pyöräilyn.

----------


## Antti Salonen

> Muuten...Uutisoikos maikkari Veikkasen tosi hyvää ajoa Romandien prologissa?



Tuskin maikkarin toimituksessa on ketään, joka todella seuraa pyöräilyä. Suomalaisten ammattilaisten edesottamuksista kun harvemmin tulee Reutersilta tai AP:lta valmista tavaraa, joka pitää vain ymmärtää ja kääntää (ja yleensä molemmat väärin).

----------


## ästidin

> Jaa'a. Mihin ihmeeseen nuo hormoonit mahtaa olla menossa, joita aina silloin tällöin jää tullin haaviin? Eikä ole ihan pieniä määriä, eikävarmasti jää kiinni kuin murto-osa sattumalta.
> Tuskin pyöräilijöille, mutta "kuntoilijoille" kuitenkin.
> Toisaalta onhan huumeillekin kysyntää, vaikka hinnat ei taida kovin halpoja olla...



Joo ei varmaan mee pyöräilijöille...vois tulla yliannostus jos kaikki rajalla kaniin jääneet napit jaettais suomen aktiivi- pyöräilijöiden kesken :Hymy: 

Mutta olis kyllä mukavaa kuulla ammattilaisiemme edesottamuksista maailmalla.

----------


## ketju44

> Jaa'a. Mihin ihmeeseen nuo hormoonit mahtaa olla menossa, joita aina silloin tällöin jää tullin haaviin? Eikä ole ihan pieniä määriä, eikävarmasti jää kiinni kuin murto-osa sattumalta.
> Tuskin pyöräilijöille, mutta "kuntoilijoille" kuitenkin.
> Toisaalta onhan huumeillekin kysyntää, vaikka hinnat ei taida kovin halpoja olla...



Ei! Ei!  Eihän ne kehonrakennukseen ja voimailupuolelle mene  :Leveä hymy: . Vai onko joku kuullut esim. kehonrakentajien kärynneen siinä mittakaavassa kun pyöräilyssä  :Vink:  ?

----------


## Janu

Minen ymmärrä miksei douppaamista vois vaan yksinkertasesti sallia. En usko hetkeäkään etteikö joka ainut kestävyyslajeissa menestyvä douppaisi.

Ja on ihan turha jeesustella joillain terveysongelmilla jne. Ei ne kiinnosta ketään nytkään, douppaavat silti. Tulee heti mieleen ne norjalaiset vai tanskalaiset suunnistajat joita kuukahti joitakin vuosia sitten lyhyen ajan sisällä useampi  :Leveä hymy:  Ja polttaahan ihmiset tupakkaakin, ja juovat viinaa. Kaikki tietää, että ne on terveydelle haitallisia, mutta silti käytetään. En ymmärrä  :Sekaisin: 

Doping lailliseksi ja apteekkiin myyntiin! Sillon siihen voidaan lyödä haittavero jolla sitten katetaan niiden douppaajien terveydenhuolto. Vähän niinku tupakka ja viina.

----------


## Tietämätön

> Doping lailliseksi ja apteekkiin myyntiin! Sillon siihen voidaan lyödä haittavero jolla sitten katetaan niiden douppaajien terveydenhuolto. Vähän niinku tupakka ja viina.



Taistelupoterot on kaivettu liian syvälle eikä niistä nousta. Dopingaineiden laillistaminen on aivan yhtä todennäköistä kuin kannabiksen laillistaminen.

----------


## StantheMan

> Taistelupoterot on kaivettu liian syvälle eikä niistä nousta. Dopingaineiden laillistaminen on aivan yhtä todennäköistä kuin kannabiksen laillistaminen.



Käytiinhän sitä 80-luvulla yhtä utopista "keskiolut R-kioskiin" kamppailua. Maailma muuttuu Eskoseni!

----------


## Mika Nieminen

> Doping lailliseksi ja apteekkiin myyntiin! Sillon siihen voidaan lyödä haittavero jolla sitten katetaan niiden douppaajien terveydenhuolto. Vähän niinku tupakka ja viina.



Kyllä ehdottomasti! Saataisiin yhä uusia maailmanennätyksiä ja uskomattomia suorituksia meidän sohvaperunoiden nähtäväksi kun kunnianhimoiset vanhemmat alkaisivat syöttää lapsilleen epoa ja kasvuhormoneja jo ennen kouluikää. Sillä pitäähän kovassa kilpailussa pärjätä jo junnusarjoissa jotta pääsee niiden parhaiden lääkäreiden ja laboratorioiden listoille.

----------


## French Connection

> Tuskin maikkarin toimituksessa on ketään, joka todella seuraa pyöräilyä. Suomalaisten ammattilaisten edesottamuksista kun harvemmin tulee Reutersilta tai AP:lta valmista tavaraa, joka pitää vain ymmärtää ja kääntää (ja yleensä molemmat väärin).



Joo: juttelin taannoin asiasta Porttilan kanssa, ja kylla se ihan suoraan sanoi, etta Suomessa pyoraily on niin marginaalilaji, etta ei sen raportoimisella leipaansa tienaa

(Myonnan, etta em. juttelussa mulla oli oma lehma ojassa, kun aina silloin talloin tormaan myos suomalaisiin ammattilaisiin noissa ns. isojen poikien kisoissa: http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1300660)

----------


## ketju44

> Minen ymmärrä miksei douppaamista vois vaan yksinkertasesti sallia. En usko hetkeäkään etteikö joka ainut kestävyyslajeissa menestyvä douppaisi.
> 
> Ja on ihan turha jeesustella joillain terveysongelmilla jne. Ei ne kiinnosta ketään nytkään, douppaavat silti. Tulee heti mieleen ne norjalaiset vai tanskalaiset suunnistajat joita kuukahti joitakin vuosia sitten lyhyen ajan sisällä useampi  Ja polttaahan ihmiset tupakkaakin, ja juovat viinaa. Kaikki tietää, että ne on terveydelle haitallisia, mutta silti käytetään. En ymmärrä 
> 
> Doping lailliseksi ja apteekkiin myyntiin! Sillon siihen voidaan lyödä haittavero jolla sitten katetaan niiden douppaajien terveydenhuolto. Vähän niinku tupakka ja viina.




Tuosta puuttuu jo se loppukin järki  :Cool: . 
Onhan tuolla maailmalla jotkut vaatimassa lapsiseksinkin laillistamista. Jätetään kuitenkin molemmat kusipäitten hommiksi  :Vink:

----------


## Janu

> Tuosta puuttuu jo se loppukin järki . 
> Onhan tuolla maailmalla jotkut vaatimassa lapsiseksinkin laillistamista. Jätetään kuitenkin molemmat kusipäitten hommiksi



Juu, mie jätän nuo niinku tupanginpolton ja päihteidenkäytönkin muille, vaikka sitten niille kusipäille. En minä silti ole kieltämässä ihmisiltä _oman_ terveytensä pilaamista, toisin kuin jotkut muut. Hienoa kuitenkin, että _he tietävät_ kuinka _muiden_ tulisi olla ja elää!

Vielä jos viitsit järjettömälle selventää lapsiseksin ja dopingin yhteyden..  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Janu

> Kyllä ehdottomasti! Saataisiin yhä uusia maailmanennätyksiä ja uskomattomia suorituksia meidän sohvaperunoiden nähtäväksi kun kunnianhimoiset vanhemmat alkaisivat syöttää lapsilleen epoa ja kasvuhormoneja jo ennen kouluikää. Sillä pitäähän kovassa kilpailussa pärjätä jo junnusarjoissa jotta pääsee niiden parhaiden lääkäreiden ja laboratorioiden listoille.



Jännittävää, että minulle ei tullut mieleenkään, että joku vanhempi tekisi niin. Ehkä luotan liikaa ihmisten omaan harkintaan tai liian mielläni sallin ihmisille itselleen valinnanvapauden.

Tosin, en tiedä etteikö kuvailemaasi tapahtuisi jo nyt. Eihän doping-aineiden saanti ole mitenkään mahdotonta kai nytkään? Ja varmaan ovat halvempiakin nyt lie kun ei mene haittaveroa, alvia yms. sivukuluja. Eikun niinjoo, eihän ne kärähtäneet urheilijatkaan aina tiedä mistä ovat dopingia saaneet kehoonsa.. ehkä sitten vanhemmat ovat niitä syöttäneet?

Mutta! Kielletään kaikki niin kaikilla menee loistavasti ja _lapsetkin voivat hyvin_. Think of the children!

----------


## ketju44

> Juu, mie jätän nuo niinku tupanginpolton ja päihteidenkäytönkin muille, vaikka sitten niille kusipäille. En minä silti ole kieltämässä ihmisiltä _oman_ terveytensä pilaamista, toisin kuin jotkut muut. Hienoa kuitenkin, että _he tietävät_ kuinka _muiden_ tulisi olla ja elää!
> 
> Vielä jos viitsit järjettömälle selventää lapsiseksin ja dopingin yhteyden..



 Sulla on homma hanskassa  :Cool: .  
Täysi yksilönvapaus ,jos sitä haluaa, tarkoittaa mielestäni ettei yhteiskunnan tarvitse lanttejaan uhrata itse pilatun terveyden hoitoon.
Sitä tuskin halusi alle 40v, kahden lapsen isä , joka pilasi terveytensä voimailua harrastaessaan. On kuitenkin toistaiseksi ( n.3v ) "sairaslomalla" ja yhteiskunta maksaa  :Sarkastinen: .

----------


## Mika Nieminen

> Eihän doping-aineiden saanti ole mitenkään mahdotonta kai nytkään? Ja varmaan ovat halvempiakin nyt lie kun ei mene haittaveroa, alvia yms. sivukuluja. Eikun niinjoo, eihän ne kärähtäneet urheilijatkaan aina tiedä mistä ovat dopingia saaneet kehoonsa.. ehkä sitten vanhemmat ovat niitä syöttäneet?



Täytyy kyllä myöntää, että ainakaan minä en tiedä mistä saisi ostettua vaikkapa epoa.  :Nolous: 

Mitä hintoihin tulee, niin eiköhän ne hinnat laskisi reilusti, kasvaneen kysynnän ja kilpailun myötä. Hmmm, toisihan tuo tietenkin pyöräilyynkin uusia sponsoreita ja pääsisi ihailemaan Fillari-lehdessä olevia komeita lääkefirmojen mainoksia.

*-AstraZenecalle jo kolmas perättäinen Le Tourin voitto-*

----------


## Janu

> Sulla on homma hanskassa .  
> Täysi yksilönvapaus ,jos sitä haluaa, tarkoittaa mielestäni ettei yhteiskunnan tarvitse lanttejaan uhrata itse pilatun terveyden hoitoon.



Tästä olen tasan samaa mieltä. Jo mainitsemieni tupakan ja muiden laillisten päihteiden suhteen asia toimii tälläkin hetkellä juuri niin. Juuri samaahan ehdotin dopingiinkin.





> Sitä tuskin halusi alle 40v, kahden lapsen isä , joka pilasi terveytensä voimailua harrastaessaan. On kuitenkin toistaiseksi ( n.3v ) "sairaslomalla" ja yhteiskunta maksaa .



Jos nyt ymmärrän tämän asiayhteyden kautta oikein, eli että terveys on pilattu douppaamalla niin ehdottamassani mallissa tämä ko. henkilö maksaisi itse aiheuttamansa kulut, toisin kuin nyt. Kumpi malli on mielestäsi reilumpi? Miksi?

----------


## Janu

> Täytyy kyllä myöntää, että ainakaan minä en tiedä mistä saisi ostettua vaikkapa epoa.



Täytyy myöntää etten tiedä minäkään. Mutta jostain sitä saa jos kerran sitä käytetään.





> Mitä hintoihin tulee, niin eiköhän ne hinnat laskisi reilusti, kasvaneen kysynnän ja kilpailun myötä.



Jaa, ettäkö jotenkin siinä samalla apteekit joutuisivatkin jostain kumman syystä alkaa toimia vapaan markkinatalouden ehdoilla?  :Leveä hymy: 





> Hmmm, toisihan tuo tietenkin pyöräilyynkin uusia sponsoreita ja pääsisi ihailemaan Fillari-lehdessä olevia komeita lääkefirmojen mainoksia.
> 
> *-AstraZenecalle jo kolmas perättäinen Le Tourin voitto-*



Onko sillä jotain väliä kuka se sponsori on? Tai mikä on sponsorin toimiala? Sama se ainakin minulle on onko se kahvinkeittimiä vai potenssilääkkeitä myyvä taho.

Sain jostain aikanaan ensimmäisen suomenkielisen Outside-lehden numeron ja siinä oli mielenkiintoinen artikkeli doping-aineista. Toimittaja käytti niitä muistaakseni vajaan vuoden ja kertoi sitten kokemuksistaan. Ei löydy enää tuota lehteä mistään.. muistaako kukaan tarkemmin mitä siinä kerrottiin?

----------


## ketju44

> Jos nyt ymmärrän tämän asiayhteyden kautta oikein, eli että terveys on pilattu douppaamalla niin ehdottamassani mallissa tämä ko. henkilö maksaisi itse aiheuttamansa kulut, toisin kuin nyt. Kumpi malli on mielestäsi reilumpi? Miksi?



Sydänlihas laajeni niin,että juuri ja juuri mahtui "pelaamaan". Käytti "roinaa" todella tanakasti. Täysin terveeksi ei kai koskaan enää tule. 
Reiluin malli......?  Mielestäni se,että isoveli valvoo koska me kaikki emme hallitse itseämme 100%. Täytyisi olla aika kova yhteiskunta,jossa esim. allekirjoittamalla jonkin paperin saat käyttää "mömmöö" , mutta lopun hoidat itse.

----------


## OJ

> Juu, mie jätän nuo niinku tupanginpolton ja päihteidenkäytönkin muille, vaikka sitten niille kusipäille. En minä silti ole kieltämässä ihmisiltä _oman_ terveytensä pilaamista, toisin kuin jotkut muut. Hienoa kuitenkin, että _he tietävät_ kuinka _muiden_ tulisi olla ja elää!



Sormet tanssii näppiksellä nopeammin kuin ajatus juoksee? 

Jos jeppe juo pullon kossua ja 3/4 pulloa Lasolia päivässä, niin hän ei saavuta sillä yhtään mitään vaan tosiaan pilaa terveytensä. Jos Ville-Valtteri on kolmasosan vuodesta testokuurilla ja loppuajan ruuttaa kasvua kankkuun sekä kisoissa painaa piripäissään ja lepoaikoina blandataan verta infuusionesteellä että jaksaa veri kiertää, niin saattaa se villari kulkea vähän eri tahtia kuin naapurin Jessellä kuka on ostanut Maximia Kannelmäen Prismasta. Jesse saattaa jopa tommosessa tilanteessa harkita Igorin Vectran takaluukulla asiointia, eli ropittelun salliminen pakottaa kaikki käyttämään jos haluaa edes päästä kisat maaliin. Jos Jeppe tienaisi sitä enemmän rahaa mitä tiukemmassa jurrissa jaksaisi öristä, niin sitten doping ja viina olisivat suunnilleen samalla viivalla.

Mitä noihin terveytensä pilanneisiin tulee, niin kannattaa ehkä muistaa, että kehonrakennuspuolella puhutaan todella rankoista kuureista. Asiaa en nyt tarkemmin tunne, mutta olen useammankin kerran lukenut juttuja jostain gramma viikossa testosteronia ja muut roippeet päälle kuureista ja ne on mun käsittääkseni todella raakoja kuureja. Eikä noita kamoja varmaan kukaan tule tyrkyttämään vaikka Usko ja Urheilu porukka niin haluaisi ihmisiä valistaa vaan eiköhän kiinnostuneiden pidä ihan itse kysellä. Ainakin mä olen käynyt useamman vuoden ajan sellaisilla saleilla missä aineita on liikkunut, mutta ei kukaan ole mulle mitään tullut tyrkyttämään vaan ihan rauhassa on saanut kyykätä möykkyjen keskellä.

----------


## Hevonen

> Ainakin mä olen käynyt useamman vuoden ajan sellaisilla saleilla missä aineita on liikkunut, mutta ei kukaan ole mulle mitään tullut tyrkyttämään vaan ihan rauhassa on saanut kyykätä möykkyjen keskellä.



..

----------


## OJ

> ..



Sano vaan.

----------


## Puavo

Menis vaan hirnumiseksi, taas.

----------


## Hevonen

> Sano vaan.



 Jos ei tarjonta natsaa, niin mites kysyntä?

----------


## Marko Kovanen

Onko dopingin vastustajat miettineet sitä miten doping tietoisuus lisääntyisi jos doping olisi sallittua? Silloin käyttäjät saisivat tutkittua tietoa vaikutuksista ja sopivista määristä. Nykyään käyttäjät joutuvat kokeilemaan määrät itse tai käyttämään rikollisten tai sekopäiden arvioita. Jos joku luotettava taho kertoisi sopivat määrät ja vaikutukset, vähenisi dopingaineiden aiheuttamat haitat huomattavasti. Aineiden salliminen lisäisi niiden käyttöä ja tällöin kannattaisi panostaa niiden kehittämiseen enemmän. Seurauksena olisi parempia aineita. Näitä aineita voi käyttää myös muualla kuin urheilussa. Näillä aineilla voisi parantaa ihmisten elämän laatua. Mutta ei kun niitä voi käyttää urheilussa niin ne on pahoja pahoja pahoja.

Dopingin vastustajat haluavat mummojen kulkevan rollaattorien avulla vaikka mummot voisi kävellä ilman rollaattoreita, jos heillä olisi oikeat aineet käytössä. Toivottavasti olette tyytyväisiä.  :Vihainen:  

Asian toinen puoli on dopingin vastaiseen taisteluun tuhlatut rahat. Mitä kaikkea sillä saisikaan jos sen käyttäisi järkevästi.

----------


## tchegge_

Eikös monia dopingaineita jo käytetä nykyään ihmisten elämän laadun parantamiseen? Tällöin niitä taidetaan kutsua lääkkeiksi, saatavilla lähimmästä apteekista tai sairaalasta lääkärin luvalla.

En tiedä kuinka iso bisnes doping on isoille lääkefirmoille, veikkaan että aika pieni osa esim EPOn kokonaistuotannosta menee Cofidis teamin ajajille.  :Hymy:

----------


## ketju44

> Dopingin vastustajat haluavat mummojen kulkevan rollaattorien avulla vaikka mummot voisi kävellä ilman rollaattoreita, jos heillä olisi oikeat aineet käytössä. Toivottavasti olette tyytyväisiä.



Mummo kulkee rollaattorilla ja sitä ei doping muuksi muuta. Terveyden hoidossa aineita kyllä käytetään mm. työ kaverin äiti ( n.75v ) saa epoa. Joten päivitäppä tietosi ennen seuraavaa viestiä,niin saat ehkä muutaman järkevän lauseen aikaiseksi.

P.S Mitä hyötyä dopingista on jos kaikki käyttää?
Silloinhan pitää käyttää enemmän kuin kaveri jne. jne.....
Kehonrakennus ,jota ei oikeasti kukaan valvo, on hyvä esimerkki.

----------


## buhvalo

Melkoista vääntöähän tästä on kehkeytymässä. Varoittavat esimerkit body-puolelta ei tosiaan edusta aineiden mahdollisen järkikäytön vaaroja tai mahdollisuuksia mutta siitä ei olle syytä vetää johtopäätöksiä dopingin laillistamiseksi. 
Kun doping laillistettaisiin liikkuisi sitä huomattavasti enemmän ja sitä olisi helpommin saatavilla. Sehän taas ei ole ongelma itsensä tuntevilla itsestääm vastuussa oleville henkilöille,yhdessä riittävän valistuksen kanssa. Mutta järkikäytöstä on helppo lipsua jos ainetta on lääkekaapissa saatavilla ja on tarve "vielä hieman" boostata suoritusta. Samoin iskän tai äiskän napit voi helposti päätyä noille teineille joilla ei varmasti ole mitään rajaa hakiessa parempaa suoritusta tai itsetuntoa buustatessa. Varmasti useimmat niin  dopingin kuin huumeiden käyttäjät -aineet sallittaessa- pärjäisivät niiden kanssa mutta lieve ilmiöt takuulla lisääntyisivät nykyisestä. Ei kuitenkaan kovin iso osa ihmisistä pysty elämään niin kurinalaisesti, että dopingin tai huumeiden käyttö pysyisi sillä suositustasolla.

----------


## Sidi

> En tiedä kuinka iso bisnes doping on isoille lääkefirmoille, veikkaan että aika pieni osa esim EPOn kokonaistuotannosta menee Cofidis teamin ajajille.



Kyllä se taitaa olla aika hyvä rahanlähde, lääkefirmat esim: eivät millään halua laittaa esim: EPOon "markkeria" millä käyttöolisi ollut erittäin helppo näyttää toteen jo kauan sitten...

----------


## p bonk

> ...  Ei kuitenkaan kovin iso osa ihmisistä pysty elämään niin kurinalaisesti, että dopingin tai huumeiden käyttö pysyisi sillä suositustasolla.



Mikähän muu kuin "ei mitään" on tämä suositustaso josta kirjoitat?

muoks: Lääkekäyttö on kokonaan eri asia. Siinä parannetaan sairauksia. Dopingissa terveen ihmisen suoritustasoa nostetaan luonnottomasti ja huumeilla paetaan todellisuutta.

----------


## Janu

> Sormet tanssii näppiksellä nopeammin kuin ajatus juoksee?



Minulla kun ei tuo ajatus juokse riittävän nopeasti niin kertoisitko ihan selkokielellä ja hiiitaaaassstiiii mikä tuossa lainaamassasi kohdassa oli mielestäsi pielessä? Ajattelinko väärin kun:

a) en halua käyttää dopingia, lapsia, viinaa enkä tupakkaa?
b) haluan ihmisten kantavan itse vastuun itsestään? 
c) on hienoa, että on henkilöitä jotka eivät halua ihmisten kantavan vastuuta itsestään vaan väkisin haluavat ottaa sen vastuun heiltä pois?





> Jos jeppe juo pullon kossua ja 3/4 pulloa Lasolia päivässä, niin hän ei saavuta sillä yhtään mitään vaan tosiaan pilaa terveytensä. Jos Ville-Valtteri on kolmasosan vuodesta testokuurilla ja loppuajan ruuttaa kasvua kankkuun sekä kisoissa painaa piripäissään ja lepoaikoina blandataan verta infuusionesteellä että jaksaa veri kiertää, niin saattaa se villari kulkea vähän eri tahtia kuin naapurin Jessellä kuka on ostanut Maximia Kannelmäen Prismasta. Jesse saattaa jopa tommosessa tilanteessa harkita Igorin Vectran takaluukulla asiointia, eli ropittelun salliminen pakottaa kaikki käyttämään jos haluaa edes päästä kisat maaliin. Jos Jeppe tienaisi sitä enemmän rahaa mitä tiukemmassa jurrissa jaksaisi öristä, niin sitten doping ja viina olisivat suunnilleen samalla viivalla.



No nyt kun sanoin niin tuossahan on kyllä pointtia. Toisin kuin Ville-Valtteri se jatkuvasti viinaa kittaava Jeppe tuskin itse kustantaa omaa ylläpitoaan. Osaatko selittää miksi se viinankäyttö sitten on sallittua ja jopa valtiollisen tahon ylläpitämää toimintaa ja muutenkin yleisesti hyväksytty asia kun sen vaikutus on niin ilmeisen turmeleva?

Mitä tulee tuohon Jesseen niin jos Jesse meinaa nyt vallitsevassa tilanteessa voittaa kisoissa niin siellä Igorin Vectran takaluukulla on käytävä koska Ville-Valtteri ei odottele dopingin laillistamista vaan douppaa jo nyt.





> Eikä noita kamoja varmaan kukaan tule tyrkyttämään vaikka Usko ja Urheilu porukka niin haluaisi ihmisiä valistaa vaan eiköhän kiinnostuneiden pidä ihan itse kysellä. Ainakin mä olen käynyt useamman vuoden ajan sellaisilla saleilla missä aineita on liikkunut, mutta ei kukaan ole mulle mitään tullut tyrkyttämään vaan ihan rauhassa on saanut kyykätä möykkyjen keskellä.



Tuleeko kadulla Alkon setä tyrkyttämään sulle kossua? Ei minullekaan. Silti sitä moni ostaa. Vai joulupukkiko se sitä ihmisille juottaa?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Marko Kovanen

Nykyään autoillakin pääsee aika kovaa, mutta silti suurin osa ihmisistä pystyy ajamaan suunnilleen rajoitusten mukaan. Sama pätisi, jos ihan kuka tahansa pystyisi ostamaan ja käyttämään dopingaineita riittävillä tiedoilla. Todennäköisesti suuin osa tulevista dopingin käyttäjistä ei kilpailisi vaan hankkisi niillä parempaa elämänlaatua. Nykyinen "kuljet vähän aikaa kovempaa ja sit kuolet hitaan tuskallisen kuoleman" -dopingpropaganda ei kerro, että aineilla on myös positiivisia vaikutuksia ja oikein käytettyinä niistä ei ole pahemmin haittaa. Tietysti joillakin menisi käyttö yli, mutta suuri osa niistä käyttää jo aineita. Jos kaikki kiellettäisi sen perusteella, että joku voi väärinkäyttää jotain ei täällä olisi muuta kuin kieltoja.

Metsästäjä keräilijät pitivät varmaan luonnottomana sitä, kun ensimmäiset ihmiset alkoivat viljelemään maata ja kasvattamaan kasveja. Moni nykypäivän jokapäiväinen asia olisi keskiajan ihmisestä luonnotonta. Mikä tekee sairauksien parantamisesta vähemmän luonnotonta kuin suorituskyvyn parantamisesta? Jos sairaus tai onnettomuus on vähentänys suorituskykyä voiko sit parantaa vai onko se luonnotonta? Jos suorituskyky on alle keskiarvon voiko sitä silloin parantaa? Missä kulkee raja terveen ja sairaan ihmisen välillä? Missä välissä ihmisen suorituskyvyn parantaminen muuttuu luonnottomaksi?

----------


## Janu

> Sydänlihas laajeni niin,että juuri ja juuri mahtui "pelaamaan". Käytti "roinaa" todella tanakasti. Täysin terveeksi ei kai koskaan enää tule. 
> Reiluin malli......?  Mielestäni se,että isoveli valvoo koska me kaikki emme hallitse itseämme 100%. Täytyisi olla aika kova yhteiskunta,jossa esim. allekirjoittamalla jonkin paperin saat käyttää "mömmöö" , mutta lopun hoidat itse.



Sinä siis haluat, että sinun elämääsi rajoitetaan tarpeettomasti muiden hölmöilyjen takia sen sijaan, että ne hölmöilijät vastaisivat itse siitä hölmöilystään? Miksi et asu Kiinassa?

Moni pilaa terveytensä ja elämänsä alkoholilla. Haluatko, että alkoholi tehtäisiin laittomaksi? Käytätkö itse alkoholia? Miksi?

----------


## Janu

> P.S Mitä hyötyä dopingista on jos kaikki käyttää?
> Silloinhan pitää käyttää enemmän kuin kaveri jne. jne.....
> Kehonrakennus ,jota ei oikeasti kukaan valvo, on hyvä esimerkki.



Luitko ketjun ensimmäisen viestin?

----------


## buhvalo

> Mikähän muu kuin "ei mitään" on tämä suositustaso josta kirjoitat?
> 
> muoks: Lääkekäyttö on kokonaan eri asia. Siinä parannetaan sairauksia. Dopingissa terveen ihmisen suoritustasoa nostetaan luonnottomasti ja huumeilla paetaan todellisuutta.



Suositustaso on se spekulatiivinen taso jonka asiantuntijat määrittelisivät dopinging tai huumeiden sallijoiden perusteluissa. 

Dopingissa myös nostetaan terveen ihmisen kovassa harjoittelussa alentunutta suoritustason osaa normaalille tasolle, vrt kestävyysurheilijoiden kevyet testo tms kuurit tai vaikkapa tämä niin tuttu nesteytys.

Vähänhän niitä doping-ineita kai on mitkä ei ole alunperin lääkkeeksi tarkoitettu.

----------


## tchegge_

> Nykyään autoillakin pääsee aika kovaa, mutta silti suurin osa ihmisistä pystyy ajamaan suunnilleen rajoitusten mukaan. Sama pätisi, jos ihan kuka tahansa pystyisi ostamaan ja käyttämään dopingaineita riittävillä tiedoilla. Todennäköisesti suurin osa tulevista dopingin käyttäjistä ei kilpailisi vaan hankkisi niillä parempaa elämänlaatua. 
> Nykyinen "kuljet vähän aikaa kovempaa ja sit kuolet hitaan tuskallisen kuoleman" -dopingpropaganda ei kerro, että aineilla on myös positiivisia vaikutuksia ja oikein käytettyinä niistä ei ole pahemmin haittaa. Tietysti joillakin menisi käyttö yli, mutta suuri osa niistä käyttää jo aineita. Jos kaikki kiellettäisi sen perusteella, että joku voi väärinkäyttää jotain ei täällä olisi muuta kuin kieltoja.
> 
> Metsästäjä keräilijät pitivät varmaan luonnottomana sitä, kun ensimmäiset ihmiset alkoivat viljelemään maata ja kasvattamaan kasveja. Moni nykypäivän jokapäiväinen asia olisi keskiajan ihmisestä luonnotonta. Mikä tekee sairauksien parantamisesta vähemmän luonnotonta kuin suorituskyvyn parantamisesta? Jos sairaus tai onnettomuus on vähentänys suorituskykyä voiko sit parantaa vai onko se luonnotonta? Jos suorituskyky on alle keskiarvon voiko sitä silloin parantaa? Missä kulkee raja terveen ja sairaan ihmisen välillä? Missä välissä ihmisen suorituskyvyn parantaminen muuttuu luonnottomaksi?



Eikös tämä tarkoita että lääkkeet saisi jatkossa suoraan R-kioskista tai K-kaupasta? En tiedä olisiko se loppujen lopuksi hyvä asia että naapurin Mika-Petteri ostaa perjantaipullon päälle hormonikuurin . Saisi sitä elämänlaatua pariksi päivää.
Vai tarkoitetaanko nyt niitä kevyempiä aineita joita saa jo nyt vapaasti kaupoista ja joista urheilijat jää vahingossa kiinni kun ei lue tuoteselosteita?

----------


## OJ

> Minulla kun ei tuo ajatus juokse riittävän nopeasti niin kertoisitko ihan selkokielellä ja hiiitaaaassstiiii mikä tuossa lainaamassasi kohdassa oli mielestäsi pielessä? Ajattelinko väärin kun:
> 
> a) en halua käyttää dopingia, lapsia, viinaa enkä tupakkaa?
> b) haluan ihmisten kantavan itse vastuun itsestään? 
> c) on hienoa, että on henkilöitä jotka eivät halua ihmisten kantavan vastuuta itsestään vaan väkisin haluavat ottaa sen vastuun heiltä pois?
> 
> No nyt kun sanoin niin tuossahan on kyllä pointtia. Toisin kuin Ville-Valtteri se jatkuvasti viinaa kittaava Jeppe tuskin itse kustantaa omaa ylläpitoaan. Osaatko selittää miksi se viinankäyttö sitten on sallittua ja jopa valtiollisen tahon ylläpitämää toimintaa ja muutenkin yleisesti hyväksytty asia kun sen vaikutus on niin ilmeisen turmeleva?
> 
> Mitä tulee tuohon Jesseen niin jos Jesse meinaa nyt vallitsevassa tilanteessa voittaa kisoissa niin siellä Igorin Vectran takaluukulla on käytävä koska Ville-Valtteri ei odottele dopingin laillistamista vaan douppaa jo nyt.
> ...



Lähinnä nyt toi sun doping-alkoholi vertaus tökkii. Mun mielestä homma toimii jotenkin kun ihmiset saavat kantaa vastuun itse siitä, että pilaavatko elämänsä rupeamalla alkoholisteiksi, mutta dopingin kohdalla homma ei toimi kun douppaava urheilija pakottaa muutkin samoille napeille ja ainakin lyhyellä aikavälillä douppaamisesta on usein enemmän hyötyä kuin haittaa, eli 99% ihmisistä ei tätä taatusti saisi pysymään hanskassa. 

Jos doping olisi laillista, niin aivan varmasti Suomessakin pyöräilijät käyttäisivät lääkkeitä, jotta pyörä kulkisi kovempaa ja mun on hyvin hankala ymmärtää mitä hyötyä siitä olisi, että kaikki kotimaisetkin pyöräilijät junnuluokista alkaen vetäisivät aineita. Lääkkeinä käytettäessä taidetaan puhua aika pienistä annoksista mistä ei urheilussa ole iloa, jos ei siis käytä aineita johonkin vaivaan. Käsittääkseni esimerkiksi testosteronin korvaushoidossa otetaan yksi piikki testosteronisekoitusta ~2 viikon välein. Jokainen voi googlaamalla hakea tietoa annoksista mitä pyöräilyssä ja vaikkapa kehonrakennuksessa käytetään.

Et ole kyllä varmaan tosissasi kun väität, että kotimaisissa kisoissa ei pärjää ilman dopingia? Ja minä en ole dopingin laillistamisen tai dopingin käytön puolella. Lääkkeitä tietenkin saa olla ja nykyäänhän vanhemmat miehet saa korvaushoitoa ja moneen muuhunkin vaivaan annetaan urheilussa kiellettyjä lääkkeitä. Kun puhutaan dopingista, niin pienetkin annokset taitaa olla vähintään 2-3 kertaiset terveydenhoidossa käytettäviin verrattuna ja jos se ei sitten olekaan niin terveellistä. Mitä sitten jos testosteronia saisi apteekista ilman reseptiä ja mukana tulisi vihko mikä sanoisi että yksi piikki kahdessa viikossa kun urheilija tietää, että piikki viikossa antaa moninkertaiset tulokset.

EDIITTIÄ: Se että alkoholi on laillista, mutta doping ei on juuri sitä, että ihmiset saavat päättää pilaavatko elämänsä aineella x vai ei. Jos Jeppe dokaa, niin Janun ei ole pakko dokata samalla tavalla pärjätäkseen pyöräkisassa, kilpailussa työpaikasta, pariutuakseen tai ollakseen parempi juuri missään muussa kuin spurguilussa. Doping toimiikin sitten ihan eri tavalla. Jos kannabis vedetään tähän mukaan, niin se olisi jollain tavalla verrattavissa dopingin käyttöön. Vaikka käyttäisi kannabista reippaastikin, niin kykenee käymään töissä ja hoitamaan velvoitteensa paljon paremmin kuin päivittäin dokaava, eli kaksi henkilöä, jotka molemmat tykkää olla nuppi sekaisin, eivät olekaan samalla viivalla toisen juodessa ja toisen käyttäessä kannabista vaan alkoholin ystävä ajautuu heikompaan jamaan.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Autoiluun ja dopingiin liittyvät ketjut ovat siitä hyviä että ne paljastavat ihmisten moraalin tason.

----------


## ketju44

> Sinä siis haluat, että sinun elämääsi rajoitetaan tarpeettomasti muiden hölmöilyjen takia sen sijaan, että ne hölmöilijät vastaisivat itse siitä hölmöilystään? Miksi et asu Kiinassa?
> 
> Moni pilaa terveytensä ja elämänsä alkoholilla. Haluatko, että alkoholi tehtäisiin laittomaksi? Käytätkö itse alkoholia? Miksi?



Jos haluat doupata,niin siitä vaan. Eli elämänlaatusi on huono ?  Kuntosi ei ilman aineita ole mielestäsi vertailukelpoinen omaani ? Jos kysymys onkin meidän kahden erillaisesta itsetunnosta? 
Kiinaan muutto........... :Sekaisin:

----------


## Marko Kovanen

> Eikös tämä tarkoita että lääkkeet saisi jatkossa suoraan R-kioskista tai K-kaupasta? En tiedä olisiko se loppujen lopuksi hyvä asia että naapurin Mika-Petteri ostaa perjantaipullon päälle hormonikuurin . Saisi sitä elämänlaatua pariksi päivää.
> Vai tarkoitetaanko nyt niitä kevyempiä aineita joita saa jo nyt vapaasti kaupoista ja joista urheilijat jää vahingossa kiinni kun ei lue tuoteselosteita?



En ole viemässä dopingaineita R-kiskalle tai Asematunnelin Alepaan, missä niitä saisi joka päivä iltakymmeneen asti. Joku apteekki tai muu asiaan omistautunut liike voisi olla hyvä paikka myydä dopingaineita. Myyjille jonkinlainen tutkinto ja lisenssit myymistä varten, niin pahimpia ylilyöntejä voitaisiin kontrolloida. Yritykset voisivat tarjota kokonaispaketteja missä tarjotaan aineet ja ohjelmat. Kaikki pysyisi kontrollissa ja käyttäjät maksaisivat lystistä. Lisäksi tieto aineista lisääntyisi, kun tietoa voisi jakaa avoimesti.

Vai onko nykytilanne parempi, missä hörhöt vetää huonolaatuisia eläimille tarkoitettuja mömmöjä, joita on ostaneet joiltain hämärähemmoilta ja sit sairastuvat ja jäävät yhteiskunnan eläteiksi. Näitä vastaan taistellaan sillä, että kehitetään aina vaan parempia keinoja tutkia ihmisten eritteitä, jotta löydettäisi tietoja ihmisten käyttämistä aineista. Onko dopingin vastaisesta taistelusta seudannut jotain ihmiskuntaa helpottavia käytännön sovellutuksia?

----------


## Marko Kovanen

> EDIITTIÄ: Se että alkoholi on laillista, mutta doping ei on juuri sitä, että ihmiset saavat päättää pilaavatko elämänsä aineella x vai ei. Jos Jeppe dokaa, niin Janun ei ole pakko dokata samalla tavalla pärjätäkseen pyöräkisassa, kilpailussa työpaikasta, pariutuakseen tai ollakseen parempi juuri missään muussa kuin spurguilussa. Doping toimiikin sitten ihan eri tavalla. Jos kannabis vedetään tähän mukaan, niin se olisi jollain tavalla verrattavissa dopingin käyttöön. Vaikka käyttäisi kannabista reippaastikin, niin kykenee käymään töissä ja hoitamaan velvoitteensa paljon paremmin kuin päivittäin dokaava, eli kaksi henkilöä, jotka molemmat tykkää olla nuppi sekaisin, eivät olekaan samalla viivalla toisen juodessa ja toisen käyttäessä kannabista vaan alkoholin ystävä ajautuu heikompaan jamaan.



Et ole ilmeisesti tietoinen siitä, että viikottainen kännääminen lisää palkkaa? Tästä on tehty Briteissä oikein tutkimus. Kännäämisen pitää tietysti tapahtua kapakassa eikä kotona tai katuojassa. Kännääminen tekee paremmaksi muissakin asioissa kuin pelkästään kännäämisessä. Kännäämisessäkin liiallisuuksiin menemisestä aiheutuu haittaa. Samoin kuin dopingin käytössä. Kumpikin on loppujen lopuksi aika lähellä toisiaan.

Pitäisikö yhteiskunnan maksaa siitä, että joku haluaa tietää kuka ajaa koviten pyörällä, jos kukaan ei käytä mitään aineita? Varsinkaan kun tuollaista ei enää tänä päivänä pysty selvittämään kuin jossain piirikunnallisissa kisoissa. Piirikunnallisella tasollakin joku voi jo käyttää aineita. Siellä ei edes tarvitse pelätä testejä. Miksi puhdas urheilu olisi jotenkin parempaa kuin urheilu, jossa käytetään aineita?

----------


## tchegge_

> En ole viemässä dopingaineita R-kiskalle tai Asematunnelin Alepaan, missä niitä saisi joka päivä iltakymmeneen asti. Joku apteekki tai muu asiaan omistautunut liike voisi olla hyvä paikka myydä dopingaineita. Myyjille jonkinlainen tutkinto ja lisenssit myymistä varten, niin pahimpia ylilyöntejä voitaisiin kontrolloida. Yritykset voisivat tarjota kokonaispaketteja missä tarjotaan aineet ja ohjelmat. Kaikki pysyisi kontrollissa ja käyttäjät maksaisivat lystistä. Lisäksi tieto aineista lisääntyisi, kun tietoa voisi jakaa avoimesti.



Kuinka kovia aineita pitäisi sitten myydä, nykyään varmaan kaikki pro-tason aineet on apteekin ja varsinkin lääkärin takana. 
Ei mua hirveästi kiinnosta ammattiurheilun kannalta asia, jos joku on valmis uhraamaan 20 vuotta elämästään urheilulle se tekee sen omalla vastuullaan.  mutta sain vaikutelman että olit siirtämässä aineita tavalliseen elämään. 
Siinä pelottava asia tässä on että yritysmaailmassa luultavasti alkaisi paineet kasvamaan aineiden käyttöön. 





> Vai onko nykytilanne parempi, missä hörhöt vetää huonolaatuisia eläimille tarkoitettuja mömmöjä, joita on ostaneet joiltain hämärähemmoilta ja sit sairastuvat ja jäävät yhteiskunnan eläteiksi. Näitä vastaan taistellaan sillä, että kehitetään aina vaan parempia keinoja tutkia ihmisten eritteitä, jotta löydettäisi tietoja ihmisten käyttämistä aineista. Onko dopingin vastaisesta taistelusta seudannut jotain ihmiskuntaa helpottavia käytännön sovellutuksia?



Vastaus taitaa olla samaa luokkaa kilpaurheilun tarpeellisuudesta ihmiskunnalle.  :Hymy: 
Pitäisikö yhteiskunnan elättää ihmisiä jotka (puhtain keinoin) rikkovat kroppansa  urheilulla?
Mutta mikään ei estä ylilyöntien syntymistä sillä ehdottamaasi apteekin kontrollia kierrettäisiin aivan varmasti vaikka doping sallittaisiin. Nyt se vaan olisi hyväksyttävää jolloin homma saattaisi karata käsistä kokonaan.

----------


## hunvo

> Onko dopingin vastustajat miettineet sitä miten doping tietoisuus lisääntyisi jos doping olisi sallittua? Silloin käyttäjät saisivat tutkittua tietoa vaikutuksista ja sopivista määristä. Nykyään käyttäjät joutuvat kokeilemaan määrät itse tai käyttämään rikollisten tai sekopäiden arvioita. Jos joku luotettava taho kertoisi sopivat määrät ja vaikutukset, vähenisi dopingaineiden aiheuttamat haitat huomattavasti.
> 
> Dopingin vastustajat haluavat mummojen kulkevan rollaattorien avulla vaikka mummot voisi kävellä ilman rollaattoreita, jos heillä olisi oikeat aineet käytössä. Toivottavasti olette tyytyväisiä.




Eihän lääkkeiden käyttöohjeet tai annostukset mitään salaisuuksia. Jokaisen laillisesti myytävän, myös reseptilääkkeen, käyttöohjeet löytyy ihan apteekin sivuilta tai viimeistään valmistavan lääkefirman omilta sivuilta. Sieltä vain tarkistamaan oman annoksen riittävyys :Vink:  

Tuo on käynyt joskus itselläkin mielessä. Miks ei vanhoille ihmisille voisi antaa lääkettä joka parantaisi elämän laatua vaikka sivuvaikutuksena olisi sitten oletetun elämän lyhentyminen. 
Itse eläisin ainakin ennemmin vuoden pystyssä kuin kaks vuoteessa.

----------


## Hevonen

> Jos doping olisi laillista, niin aivan varmasti Suomessakin pyöräilijät käyttäisivät lääkkeitä, jotta pyörä kulkisi kovempaa ..



Ja nyt eivät käytä?




> Jos Jeppe dokaa, niin Janun ei ole pakko dokata samalla tavalla pärjätäkseen pyöräkisassa, kilpailussa työpaikasta, pariutuakseen tai ollakseen parempi juuri missään muussa kuin spurguilussa.



Pyöräkisassa on pakko pärjätä?

----------


## Marko Kovanen

> Kuinka kovia aineita pitäisi sitten myydä, nykyään varmaan kaikki pro-tason aineet on apteekin ja varsinkin lääkärin takana. 
> Ei mua hirveästi kiinnosta ammattiurheilun kannalta asia, jos joku on valmis uhraamaan 20 vuotta elämästään urheilulle se tekee sen omalla vastuullaan.  mutta sain vaikutelman että olit siirtämässä aineita tavalliseen elämään. 
> Siinä pelottava asia tässä on että yritysmaailmassa luultavasti alkaisi paineet kasvamaan aineiden käyttöön.



En mä niitä nyt ihan tavalliseen elämään välttämättä ole siirtämässä, muuta olisi niistä apua tavallisten ihmisten kuntoilussa. En tarkoita tässä kovia aineita enkä ammattilaisten määriä. Sopivasti käytettyinä niistä olisi hyötyä tavallisten ihmisten elämänlaadun kohentamisessa. Jotkut urheilu vammata ja heikkojen lihasten aiheuttamat vaivat paranisivat. Nyt aineita ei taideta käyttää kuin ääritapauksissa. Ja tietysti ammattiurheilussa.

----------


## tchegge_

> Sopivasti käytettyinä niistä olisi hyötyä tavallisten ihmisten elämänlaadun kohentamisessa. Jotkut urheiluvammat ja heikkojen lihasten aiheuttamat vaivat paranisivat. Nyt aineita ei taideta käyttää kuin ääritapauksissa. Ja tietysti ammattiurheilussa.



Nämä asiat saisi varmaan kuntoon nykyisillä helposti saatavilla aineillakin jos asiasta tiedotettaisiin enemmän, kilpaurheilun määrät ei välttämättä kerro sen vaikutuksista tavalliselle käyttäjälle, joten urheilu ihmistestauksena ei ole tarpeellista.

----------


## OJ

> Tuo on käynyt joskus itselläkin mielessä. Miks ei vanhoille ihmisille voisi antaa lääkettä joka parantaisi elämän laatua vaikka sivuvaikutuksena olisi sitten oletetun elämän lyhentyminen. 
> Itse eläisin ainakin ennemmin vuoden pystyssä kuin kaks vuoteessa.



Tätähän tapahtuu jo kun keski-ikäisille annetaan erilaisia hormonihoitoja.

Hevonen -> Hei et voi olla tosissasi jos vihjaat suomalaisissa kyläkisoissa käyttävien vetävän jotain kiellettyjä aineita? Tietty joku voi jotain napsia, mutta sitten kyllä puhutaan aika surullisella tavalla naurettavasta kikkailusta. Ja kyllä pyöräkisoissa on ihan kiva joskus pärjätäkin...jos ei tee mieli pärjätä, niin ei varmaankaan ole kovin kilpailuhenkinen tai halukas hakemaan rajojaan muihin verrattuna ja siinä vaiheessa ei varmaan kannata kisoihin suunnata vaan ajella lenkkiä hyvässä porukassa. Sä et ilmeisesti ole oikein perillä ihan kaikesta mistä kirjoitat?

Mitä muuten on kovat doping aineet ja mitä on ammattilaisten määrät? Kannattaa varmaan vaikka googlettaa jotain infoa asiasta vaikka 15min ajan.

Joku varmaan osaa kertoa, että määrääkö yksityislääkärit Suomessa testosteronin korvaushoitoa pyydettäessä jos arvot ovat alhaalla?

----------


## Hevonen

Suurimmat arviot suomalaisista dopingin käyttäjistä liikkuvat 30 000 huitteilla.

Kyllä sinne mahtuu muutama kymmen fillaristiakin, lajsita ja suoritustasosta riippumatta.

Varsinkin kun alemmilla tasoilla olevia ei testata, hyvä jos edes joskus joku kansallisen tason ajaja. Ammattilaisilla on toki eri aineet ja menetelmät.

Mitä pärjäämiseen tulee, niin vain yksi on voittaja, muut ovat luusereita. Häviäminen on toki ok ja ymmärrettävää uran alkuvaiheessa, mutta 99% jengistä ei koskaan tule menestymään. Piirikunnallisen tason voittoja on vaikea laskea menestymiseksi, pl. uran alkuvaihe ja kehittyminen.

----------


## p bonk

> En mä niitä nyt ihan tavalliseen elämään välttämättä ole siirtämässä, muuta olisi niistä apua tavallisten ihmisten kuntoilussa. En tarkoita tässä kovia aineita enkä ammattilaisten määriä. Sopivasti käytettyinä niistä olisi hyötyä tavallisten ihmisten elämänlaadun kohentamisessa. Jotkut urheilu vammata ja heikkojen lihasten aiheuttamat vaivat paranisivat. Nyt aineita ei taideta käyttää kuin ääritapauksissa. Ja tietysti ammattiurheilussa.



Et kai sä tosissasi ole?

Tavallisten ihmisten ja muidenkin kuntoiluun tulisi tavallisten keinojen riittää. Jos kunto kehittyy hitaammin, niin entä sitten? Minä en ainakaan koe tarvitsevani dopingia yhtään mihinkään enkä varsinkaan elämänlaadun parantamiseen. Urheiluvammoja voi välttää kun pitää harjoittelussa tolkun mukana ja muistaa antaa elimistölle aikaa palautua. Lisäksi on syytä muistaa lihashuolto eli venyttely ja lämmittely.

----------


## Janu

> Jos haluat doupata,niin siitä vaan. Eli elämänlaatusi on huono ?  Kuntosi ei ilman aineita ole mielestäsi vertailukelpoinen omaani ? Jos kysymys onkin meidän kahden erillaisesta itsetunnosta? 
> Kiinaan muutto...........



Etkö osaa lukea vai etkö ymmärrä lukemaasi?

----------


## Mika Nieminen

Tästähän on kehittynyt sangen viihdyttävä topic.

----------


## OJ

> Suurimmat arviot suomalaisista dopingin käyttäjistä liikkuvat 30 000 huitteilla.
> 
> Kyllä sinne mahtuu muutama kymmen fillaristiakin, lajsita ja suoritustasosta riippumatta.
> 
> Varsinkin kun alemmilla tasoilla olevia ei testata, hyvä jos edes joskus joku kansallisen tason ajaja. Ammattilaisilla on toki eri aineet ja menetelmät.
> 
> Mitä pärjäämiseen tulee, niin vain yksi on voittaja, muut ovat luusereita. Häviäminen on toki ok ja ymmärrettävää uran alkuvaiheessa, mutta 99% jengistä ei koskaan tule menestymään. Piirikunnallisen tason voittoja on vaikea laskea menestymiseksi, pl. uran alkuvaihe ja kehittyminen.



No jos vaikka 10 suomessa kisaavaa pyöräilijää käyttää aineita, niin ei hyvin mene kun toi tarkottaa sitä, että jotkut nappaisi aineita ja siltikin tuloksena olisi sija ynnä muut Suomen hitaissa kisoissa.

Pärjääminen ja menestyminen on kaksi eri asiaa. Sun kriteereillä noin 100% suomalaisista pyöräilijöistä ei ole menestynyt, mutta aika moni on pärjännyt ihan kivasti. Kai sovellat tota menestymiskriteeriä muuhunkin elämään?

Ihan tottahan toi on, että alemmilla tasoilla ei testata, mutta eipä ropittelusta ole 100€ palkintorahoja ja vertaisryhmän arvostusta kummempaa hyötyä. Esimerkiksi mut on testattu vain kerran kun en ole voittanut edes kyläkisoja.

Ammattilaisilla eri aineet? Ainakin uutisoinnin mukaan ihan samat aineet siellä prohvilla juoksee suonissa kuin mitä Suomenkin tullin haaviin aina silloin tällöin jää. Tietty joku veritankkaus on vähän vaativampi toimenpide ja se taitaa isojen poikien leikeissä olla kova sana kun sitä ei voi testata.





> Minä en ainakaan koe tarvitsevani dopingia yhtään mihinkään



Et ehkä vielä, mutta kun ikää alkaa olemaan 50-60v niin korvaushoito saattaa olla aika kova sana, mutta sitä nyt ei varmaan taideta laskea dopingiksi.

Viihdyttävä ja hauska ketju totta tosiaan.

----------


## ketju44

> Etkö osaa lukea vai etkö ymmärrä lukemaasi?



Toinen meistä ainakaan ei tunne asiaa mistä yrittää kirjoittaa. Et sitten yhtään  :Leveä hymy: . Jos et käytä / halua käyttä,niin miksi meuhkaat? Kokeile edes niitä aineita,että sulla ois jotain kokemusta mistä puhua. Piikki pyllyy rohkeasti vaan. Siis pakaraan........ :Leveä hymy: .

----------


## Hevonen

Voittaja on voittaja, niin se vain on. 

Ammattilaisilla on eri aineet tai sitten kyse on amatööreistä, vrt. suomen hiihtomaajoukkue joka ei osannut pitää itseään informoituna.

Mutta jos sinut on pyöräilyn yhteydessä testattu, etkä ole missään pärjännyt, niin sehän on positiivista, osoitus siitä että pyritään puhtaaseen urheiluun.

Sinänsä mielenkiintoista että dopingin käytön mielletään ilman muuta johtavan menestykseen.

----------


## Janu

> Lähinnä nyt toi sun doping-alkoholi vertaus tökkii. Mun mielestä homma toimii jotenkin kun ihmiset saavat kantaa vastuun itse siitä, että pilaavatko elämänsä rupeamalla alkoholisteiksi, mutta dopingin kohdalla homma ei toimi kun douppaava urheilija pakottaa muutkin samoille napeille ja ainakin lyhyellä aikavälillä douppaamisesta on usein enemmän hyötyä kuin haittaa, eli 99% ihmisistä ei tätä taatusti saisi pysymään hanskassa.



Ja mitä ketjun ensimmäisessä viestissä kerrotaan? Eikö ole päivänselvää, että jo nyt on pakko doupata jos meinaa pärjätä kilpailuissa? Mikä pakko on kilpailla jos se pilaa terveyden? Eikö se ole oma valinta lähteekö sille tielle vai ei? Eikö eräskin suomalainen nainen lopettanut ammattilaisuransa siksi, että ei halunnut doupata?

Viinaa juovat käytännössä kaikki, ihan tavalliset tallaajatkin, nuoret ja vanhat. En tiedä miksi. Mutta en myöskään ihan heti keksi syytä mikä saisi kaikki käyttämään doping-aineita, etenkin kun ne ymmärtääkseni ovat erittäin kalliita, ainakin viinaan verrattuna. Dopingin vaikutus myös lienee aika heikko ilman rankkaa treeniä? Eikö dopingin tarkoitus ole juurikin mahdollistaa entistäkin suuremmat treenimäärät? Moniko oikeasti treenaa/treenaisi niin paljon, että siitä olisi oikeasti mitään hyötyä? Alkoholi vaikuttaa ihan pelkästään sillä, että istut perseelläs ja vaikka siinä joutessas katot telkkaria. Taitaa aika moni lätkäfani toimia juuri niin. Kaljakin on niin halpaa, että kaikilla on siihen varaa, jopa opiskelijoilla. Dopingin käyttöön verrattuna alkoholin käyttö ei vaadi yhtään mitään, ei rahaa, itsekuria tai mitään muutakaan, kunhan osaa käydä kaupassa. Vaikea kuvitella miten dopingista tulisi joku massiivinen ongelma jos se olisi laillista.





> Jos doping olisi laillista, niin aivan varmasti Suomessakin pyöräilijät käyttäisivät lääkkeitä, jotta pyörä kulkisi kovempaa ja mun on hyvin hankala ymmärtää mitä hyötyä siitä olisi, että kaikki kotimaisetkin pyöräilijät junnuluokista alkaen vetäisivät aineita. Lääkkeinä käytettäessä taidetaan puhua aika pienistä annoksista mistä ei urheilussa ole iloa, jos ei siis käytä aineita johonkin vaivaan. Käsittääkseni esimerkiksi testosteronin korvaushoidossa otetaan yksi piikki testosteronisekoitusta ~2 viikon välein. Jokainen voi googlaamalla hakea tietoa annoksista mitä pyöräilyssä ja vaikkapa kehonrakennuksessa käytetään.



Teoriasi edellyttää, että doping-aineet olisivat halpaa kuin saippua. Luuletko, että esim. Niilo-Irmelin vanhemmat, tietäen mahdolliset terveysriskin, kustantaisivat silmäterälleen monien tuhansien eurojen kuurin vain siksi, että Niilo-Irmeli voittaisi piirikisoissa?





> Et ole kyllä varmaan tosissasi kun väität, että kotimaisissa kisoissa ei pärjää ilman dopingia? Ja minä en ole dopingin laillistamisen tai dopingin käytön puolella. Lääkkeitä tietenkin saa olla ja nykyäänhän vanhemmat miehet saa korvaushoitoa ja moneen muuhunkin vaivaan annetaan urheilussa kiellettyjä lääkkeitä. Kun puhutaan dopingista, niin pienetkin annokset taitaa olla vähintään 2-3 kertaiset terveydenhoidossa käytettäviin verrattuna ja jos se ei sitten olekaan niin terveellistä. Mitä sitten jos testosteronia saisi apteekista ilman reseptiä ja mukana tulisi vihko mikä sanoisi että yksi piikki kahdessa viikossa kun urheilija tietää, että piikki viikossa antaa moninkertaiset tulokset.



Minä en väitä Suomen kisoista yhtään mitään, ajattelen asiaa koko lajin kannalta. Pyörällä kai ajetaan muuallakin maailmassa, ja ymmärtääkseni vielä paljon kovempaa kuin täällä.

Tarvittavista määristä en tiedä mitään, en lääkitsemis enkä douppaistarkotuksiin enkä näe mitä väliä sillä on sen suhteen pitäisikö doping laillistaa vai ei. Jos se olisi laillista niin silloinhan lääkefirmat voisivat tottakai myös ohjeistaa douppaamista.





> EDIITTIÄ: Se että alkoholi on laillista, mutta doping ei on juuri sitä, että ihmiset saavat päättää pilaavatko elämänsä aineella x vai ei. Jos Jeppe dokaa, niin Janun ei ole pakko dokata samalla tavalla pärjätäkseen pyöräkisassa, kilpailussa työpaikasta, pariutuakseen tai ollakseen parempi juuri missään muussa kuin spurguilussa. Doping toimiikin sitten ihan eri tavalla.



Eräs suomalainen lääkärihän muistaakseni viime vuonna kirjoitti kirjan siitä kuinka hän huomasi olevansa lähes alkoholisti koska joutui "sosiaalisesta paineesta" juomaan usein, milloin missäkin tilaisuuksissa. Kun hän lopetti juomisen hän joutui sosiaalisissa tilanteissa jatkuvasti sitä selittämään ja loppupeleissä ratkaisi ongelman niin, että kanniskeli viini/olutlasia kädessään, mutta ei juonut, näytti vain sille kuin olisi niin tehnyt. Kuulostaako terveelle? Ei minustakaan. Kun en itse käytä päihteitä niin on helppo tunnistaa omasta sosiaalisesta elämästä vastaavia piirteitä. Juomattomuudesta kärsii sosiaaliset suhteet, aivan oikeasti, jos ja kun lähes kaikki muut ympärillä käyttävät alkoholia eikä itse jaksa katsella tai kuunnella päihtyneitä ihmisiä.

Omakohtaisesta kokemuksesta sanoisin, että kyllä juomattomuudella on negatiivisia vaikutuksia, ehkä enemmän kuin kohtuullisella juomisella. 





> Jos kannabis vedetään tähän mukaan, niin se olisi jollain tavalla verrattavissa dopingin käyttöön. Vaikka käyttäisi kannabista reippaastikin, niin kykenee käymään töissä ja hoitamaan velvoitteensa paljon paremmin kuin päivittäin dokaava, eli kaksi henkilöä, jotka molemmat tykkää olla nuppi sekaisin, eivät olekaan samalla viivalla toisen juodessa ja toisen käyttäessä kannabista vaan alkoholin ystävä ajautuu heikompaan jamaan.



Miten kannabis tähän liittyy? Se on laitonta eikä paranna suorituskykyä, päinvastoin.

----------


## ketju44

> Omakohtaisesta kokemuksesta sanoisin, että kyllä juomattomuudella on negatiivisia vaikutuksia, ehkä enemmän kuin kohtuullisella juomisella. .



On se jo huomattu :Leveä hymy: .

----------


## buhvalo

Jos doping sallittaisiin, niin hintahan välttämättä laskisi. Jos hinnan kuvittellaan pysyvän korkealla(?) vaatisi se että aineita ei saa tuoda vapaasti mahaan vaikka sitä saisi käyttää. No näinhän on toki esim. nuuskan kanssa nykyään. Kuitenkin jios suomessa dopingia saisi käyttää mutta ei tuoda maahan, se taas tarkoittaisi että EU:ssa muualla ei saisi käyttää. Ja tähänhän ei varmaankaan voida kuviteltavan mennä. Joten lienee syytä olettaa että vapauttaessa dopingin myös hinta laskisi ja siten aineet päätyisi helpoimmin väärinkäytettäväksi.

Alkoholin ja dopingin vertailu ei toimi sikäli että tarvittaessa alkoholia voi tehdä myös itse.

----------


## p bonk

> ...Et ehkä vielä, mutta kun ikää alkaa olemaan 50-60v niin korvaushoito saattaa olla aika kova sana, mutta sitä nyt ei varmaan taideta laskea dopingiksi.



Ai niinku sinisiä pillereitä vai?  :Leveä hymy:  Mut sehän on lääke.

----------


## buhvalo

> Ai niinku sinisiä pillereitä vai?  Mut sehän on lääke.



Onko se dopingia jos sitä käytetään kilpailussa? Voisko sillä parantaa aerodynamiikkaa?

----------


## Janu

> Toinen meistä ainakaan ei tunne asiaa mistä yrittää kirjoittaa. Et sitten yhtään . Jos et käytä / halua käyttä,niin miksi meuhkaat? Kokeile edes niitä aineita,että sulla ois jotain kokemusta mistä puhua. Piikki pyllyy rohkeasti vaan. Siis pakaraan.........



Sen myönnän, että en tunne ko. aineita juurikaan. Ei ole mitään mielenkiintoa niitä käyttää tai kokeilla. Ei ole minulle mikään itseni mitta se kuinka pärjään urheilussa. Jos haluaisin pärjätä paremmin treenaisin enemmän. Nyt en käy edes kisoissa kun Tahkoa ei lasketa. Urheilen ihan vain omaksi ilokseni. Mielestäni on päässä pahasti vikaa jos pitää ehdoin tahdoin vakavasti vaarantaa tai pilata terveytensä vain pärjätäkseen urheilussa. Haluan, että sellaiset joutuvat itse siitä vastaamaan, myös taloudellisesti kuten jo loputtomuuksiin asti mainitsemani alkoholinkäyttäjät ja tupakoitsijat.

Taitaa muuten voimailussa ja kestävyysurheilussa olla eri aineet? Kummassa käytettävistä aineista sinulla on omaa kokemusta?

Syy miksi "meuhkaan" on se, että pidän doping-kieltoa turhana pelleilynä ja jeesusteluna josta erinomaisena esimerkkinä viimeaikaiset uutiset aiheen tiimoilta. Kiellettyä on ollut aina, asiaa valvotaan ja silti dopingia käytetään, eikä edes mitenkään yksittäistapauksissa vaan laajemmassa mittakaavassa. Ja varmaa on, että sitä käytetään myös jatkossa. Miksi pitää luoda valheellista kuvaa, että urheilussa ei käytettäisi dopingia? Kenen etuja se palvelee?

Toinen syy "meuhkaamiseen" on sama kuin aikanaan eräässä keskustelussa jossa väännettiin siitä kuinka rengaspaineet vaikuttavat renkaan kulkemaan matkaan  :Vink:   :Leveä hymy: 





> On se jo huomattu.



Tuskin täällä ainakaan. Tällä palstalla ei ole montaa kenen kanssa olen elävässä elämässä tekemisissä enkä heidänkään kanssaan ole tekemisissä tilanteissa jossa se olisi tullut ilmi.

----------


## TURISTI

Kyllä siinä korvaushoidossa nostellaan liian alhaisia testotasoja ihan testopiikeillä.  Viagra on sitten itse aktiin vielä lisäapu.

Tuolta entisenä roinafooruminakin tunnetulta sivulta saa aika paljon tietoa esim. tuosta korvaushoidosta. Usealle nuorehkollekin (alle 40v?) on määrätty pieniä testopiikkejä testotasojen nostamiseksi.

Teston käytöstähän taitaa olla haittoina mm. että oma testotuotanto lakkaa, kun kehoon tulee ulkopuolista niin paljon (doping-käyttö). Douppauksen lakattua oma tuontanto joko palaa tai ei, kuurista ja määristä, sekä henkilöstä riippuen. Hiukset taitaapi lähteä kanssa aika herkästi?
 :Vink:  (eli tarkkailkaa kaikkia kaljuja!)  :Vink: 

Tässä tuli tällä viikolla JIMiltä ohjelma, jossa joku 34v jenkkijampesteri halusi samaan kuntoon kuin oli ollut 10v aikaisemmin. Hän osallistui 30pv kestäneeseen "nuorennushoitoon" johon liittyi nuorennuslääkärin määräämät testopiikit, anaboliset ja aikamoinen setti lisäravinteita ja vitamiineja.

Kaverin siittiöpitoisuus ennen kuuria oli loistava joku 80-90 (norm 70) ja n.2,5 viikon päästä nolla. Onneksi kävi luovuttamassa mahlaansa ennen kuurin aloittamista, (vaimo oli kauhuissaan, karsea akka muutenkin) että voisi hankkia lapsia jos menee vituralleen koko homma. No, se lopetti sitten koko homman paria päivää aikaisemmin, mutta oli kai kehittynyt jonkin verran (laihtunut, lihakset timmimmät ja uintitulos parantunut) kuurin aikana.

Ihmettelen vaan, että koskahan tällaiset "nuorennuslääkärit" tulevat Suomeen tarjoamaan hoitojaan. Rupeaa varmaan d-testuksen tarve kasvamaan aika nopeasti ja M50-luokka pesee pian Eliten  :Hymy: 

Mutta asiahan tässä oli kai se, että tuo oli kyllä ihan mielenkiintoinen ohjelma ja jos joku onnistuu sen jostian bongaamaan uusintana yms. niin kannattaa katsoa.

----------


## Janu

> Jos doping sallittaisiin, niin hintahan välttämättä laskisi. Jos hinnan kuvittellaan pysyvän korkealla(?) vaatisi se että aineita ei saa tuoda vapaasti mahaan vaikka sitä saisi käyttää. No näinhän on toki esim. nuuskan kanssa nykyään. Kuitenkin jios suomessa dopingia saisi käyttää mutta ei tuoda maahan, se taas tarkoittaisi että EU:ssa muualla ei saisi käyttää. Ja tähänhän ei varmaankaan voida kuviteltavan mennä. Joten lienee syytä olettaa että vapauttaessa dopingin myös hinta laskisi ja siten aineet päätyisi helpoimmin väärinkäytettäväksi.
> 
> Alkoholin ja dopingin vertailu ei toimi sikäli että tarvittaessa alkoholia voi tehdä myös itse.



Ovatko lääkkeet apteekissa jotenkin erityisen halpoja? Saako lääkkeitä myydä muualla kuin apteekissa? Miten vapaa kilpailu toteutuu lääkkeiden kuluttajakaupassa?

Jos doping-aineet vaatisivat esim. reseptin voisi lääkäri hieman valvoa käyttäjän terveydentilaa ja tarvittaessa kieltäytyä kirjoittamasta reseptiä jos käyttäjän tilanne näyttäisi heikolta.

Alkoholin kotivalmistuksessakin on kaiketi kuitenkin jotain rajoituksia?

----------


## TURISTI

> Mielestäni on päässä pahasti vikaa jos pitää ehdoin tahdoin vakavasti vaarantaa tai pilata terveytensä vain pärjätäkseen urheilussa. Haluan, että sellaiset joutuvat itse siitä vastaamaan, myös taloudellisesti kuten jo loputtomuuksiin asti mainitsemani alkoholinkäyttäjät ja tupakoitsijat.



Tuo on vähän pelottava linja, joka useilla nettipalstoilla nousee nykyään esiin. Eli jokaisen tulisi vastata omasta terveydestään ja maksaa omat toilailut. Verorahojen "korvamerkitsemistä" (en halua maksaa autoteistä ajan vain pyörällä, en halua maksaa julkisesta terveydenhuollosta käytän vain yksittyistä, en halua maksaa röökaamisesta johtuvien sairauksien hoidosta koska en polta jne.) on monilla eri palstoilla ja monissa eri keskusteluissa peräänkuulutettu. 

Jos tälle linjalle lähdetään, niin ok, mutta luvassa voi olla aika loputon kierre. Mitä jos sitten joku toteaa maastopyöräiyn (XC) vaaralliseksi ja siinä aiheutuneita vammoja joutuu jokainen paikkailemaan omalla lompakollaan, terkkarissa lyötäisiin ensiavussa ekaksi 200€:n lasku kouraan ja sitten vasta sais tikit polveen. DH/Freeride olis sitten luultavasti jo lähes itsemurhaan verrattavia syntejä. 

Kävelijöille kypärät päähän.

Mun mielestäni toimiva malli (nykyinen) on se, että haitallisten tuotteiden (viina, tupakka, bensa) hinnassa on aika roima "haittavero", jolla katetaan tuotteiden käytöstä koituvat yhteiskunnalliset kustannukset. 

En ole koskaan nähnyt laskelmaa siitä, että kattaako tupakka tuotteiden myynnistä saatava verotulo tupakoinnista johtuvien sairauksien hoitamisen, linkkiä kehiin jos tällaista laskelmaa jostain löytyy...

Tässä mallissa on se hieno puoli, että ihmisiä haittaverotetaan täysin käytön perusteella, joten esim. kilometrimäärään perustuva yksityisautoilun (lisä)verotus (mitä helvettiä ne niistä GPS-systeemeistä puheli viikko sitten?) on täyttä pelleilyä, koska kyseinen malli on jo käytössä.

Ja ne juopot ei aja autolla (kännissä kun kerran ovat aina), joten eivät saastuta ja aiheuta astmaatikoille tai helsingissä asuville ihmisille keuhkosairauksia yms. joten pitäistkö niille tämän perusteella myöntää jotain verohelpotuksia? Jokaiselle henk. koht. päästöoikeudet?

----------


## ketju44

> Syy miksi "meuhkaan" on se, että pidän doping-kieltoa turhana pelleilynä ja jeesusteluna josta erinomaisena esimerkkinä viimeaikaiset uutiset aiheen tiimoilta. Kiellettyä on ollut aina, asiaa valvotaan ja silti dopingia käytetään, eikä edes mitenkään yksittäistapauksissa vaan laajemmassa mittakaavassa. Ja varmaa on, että sitä käytetään myös jatkossa. Miksi pitää luoda valheellista kuvaa, että urheilussa ei käytettäisi dopingia? Kenen etuja se palvelee?



Kun tunnen näitä voimailupuolen kavereita kohtuullisen monta,voin vakuuttaa miten paljon ihmisen psyyke mm muuttuu käytön aikana. Eräs kilpatason kehonrakentaja sanoi vuosia sitten ; "tästä suosta ei nousta kuin uskoon tulemalla tai suisaidilla. Samat "kaapit" tuolla ravintoloiden ovella ovat täysin arvaamattomia. Ammattipyöräilyn puolella löytyy näitä psyykepuolen sairaita myös mm. Pantani ja se espanjalainen ( nimi unohtu ).
Tuskin on väärin että ainakin jollain tasolla voidaan yrittää urheilla puhtaasti.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

_Janulla_ oli edellä hyvä vinkki (etenkin nuarisolle), jos joutuu vastentahtoisesti käyttämään alkoholia (eli näyttämään siltä, että käyttää). Itsekin olen usein juonut yhtä ja samaa viskipaukkua tuntikausia, etenkin jos tarjottu viski on ollut huonoa...  :Vink:  

_Diplomaateille_ ja muille paljon edustamaan joutuville tämä aihepiiri on tuttu  - myös syömisen osalta. Alan koulutuksessa muistaakseni tähän seikkaan kiinnitetään erityistä huomiota ja annetaan neuvo, että kannattaa a) pyytää _aina_ alkoholiton vaihtoehto tai b) ottaa lasi käteen, osallistua maljan kohottamiseen ja olla juovinaan (vaikka nielaisee oikeasti tyhjää & kehua hyvää vuosikertaa/makua  :Kieli pitkällä:  ) ja sitten seisoskella lyhyesti lasi kädessä, ja lopuksi huomaamattomasti siirtää lasi jonnekin pöydänkulmalle.

- - -

_Dopingista_ ja pyöräilystä sen verran, että paljon siitä tuntuu puhetta riittävän, joten aivan varmasti jokainen, joka kiellettyjä aineita tai menetelmiä käyttää, tietää tekevänsä väärin, kaiken mahdollisen urheilullisen etiikan vastaisesti jne. Ns. harmaita alueita ei pitäisi näin perusteellisen keskustelun jälkeen enää olla (ks. j.k.).

Hyvä, että "isosta D:stä" puhuttaa täälläkin foorumilla, joskin ulkopuolisen silmin varmaan näyttää innokkaan keskustelun  perusteella siltä kuin asia olisi _kotimaassamme(kin)_ jotenkin _merkittävä_ ongelma (siis pyöräilypiireissä). Onneksi "D" ei sentään _vielä_ ole tavoittanut, eikä toivottavasti tavoitakaan laajempia harrastajajoukkoja. - Koputan tässä kohdin lähintä puuta eli päätäni tietoisena (mm.) siitä, että _geenidoping_ on jo tuossa nurkan takana tulossa...

J.k. Muistuttaisin - jos joku aloitteleva kilpailija ei tätä vielä tiedä - että _kahvin_ piristävä vaikutus on _parhaimmillaan_ noin tunti (1 h) kofeiiniannoksen nauttimisen jälkeen  :Vink:  ...olisinpa tiennyt tämän omina aktiivikilpailuaikoina... 

*** Disclaimer: Edellinen kahvivinkki ei liity mitenkään keskusteluumme. Itsekin juon (edelleen) pelkää teetä - siis lenkin jälkeen  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## OJ

Pienenä vinkkinä, että sitä dopingia on apteekin hyllyt väärällään, mutta sitä kutsutaan lääkkeiksi noin niinkuin yleensä.

En nyt ihan varmasti tiedä paljonko joku kuuri maksaisi, mutta muutama kaveri kyllä onnistuu polttamaan kevyesti 100€/vko viinaan ja viinanjuontiin kiinteästi liittyviin asioihin*. Eli parikymppisellä henkilöllä dokaamisesta/bilettämisestä tulee helposti 2000€ kulut vuodessa. Johonkin fillarin osiin ja lätkäkamoihinkin uppoaa jokunen euro. Kallis on varsin suhteellinen käsite.

Mitä muuten luulette, jos doping testejä ei enää tehtäisi lainkaan ja ohjeet olisivat, että ota piikki kerran kahdessa viikossa ja piikin hinta olisi 50€. Ohjeen mukainen annos on kuitenkin se mitä korvaushoidossa käytetään eli terve nuori mies ei välttämättä hyödy siitä mitään vaan huomattava hyöty tulee piikki/vko tahdilla. Tottahan joku nuori heppu, joka on varustettu voimakkaalla kilpailuvietillä, noudattaa turvallista ohjetta eikä missään tapauksessa ota tuplaa, josta hyötyisikin jotain.

Mun mielestä on ihan mielenkiintoista, että pitää ajaa ProTour kisojen voitosta, että se katsotaan pyöräkisoissa pärjäämiseksi. Kai sitten pitää istua Nokian hallituksessa, että on pärjännyt työelämässä? Mitenkäs määritellään se että on pärjännyt elämässä? Puoliso ja onnellinen perhe-elämä ei taida vielä riittää mihinkään?





> Taitaa muuten voimailussa ja kestävyysurheilussa olla eri aineet? Kummassa käytettävistä aineista sinulla on omaa kokemusta?



Minäkään en kyllä asiasta juuri mitään tiedä, mutta pääosin samaa kamaa kestävyysurheilijat ja kehoilijat käyttävät, mutta annoskoot ovatkin sitten ihan eri asia. Tietty on anabolisia mitkä eivät ole kestävyysurheilijalle sopivia ja harvempi kehonrakentaja vetää kortisonia ja EPOa.

Noista psyykkeeseen vaikuttavista asioista sen verran, että noi on todella yksilöllisiä asioita ja kannattaa muistaa, että jonkun kehoilijan tai Pantanin mieli toimii nyt muutenkin "hivenen" eri tavalla kuin tavallisen tallaajan pääkoppa. Tietty aineillakin on suora vaikutus varsinkin jos on joku kehoilija kuka piikittää gramman viikossa ulkopuolista testosteronia ja muut aineet sitten siihen päälle. Hankala on myöskään jollekin 10 vuotta isona olleelle lopettaa ja kuihtua tavikseksi. Näitä käyttäjätarinoitahan nyt on netti pullollaan ja sieltä löytyy sekä huonoja että ihan hyviäkin tarinoita.

----------


## apartanen

> *** Disclaimer: Edellinen kahvivinkki ei liity mitenkään keskusteluumme. Itsekin juon (edelleen) pelkää teetä - siis lenkin jälkeen



Minulla on ollut (jostain luettu) käsitys, että teessä on vähintään yhtä paljon piristäviä ainesosia kuin kahvissa.

----------


## buhvalo

> Ovatko lääkkeet apteekissa jotenkin erityisen halpoja? Saako lääkkeitä myydä muualla kuin apteekissa? Miten vapaa kilpailu toteutuu lääkkeiden kuluttajakaupassa?
> 
> Jos doping-aineet vaatisivat esim. reseptin voisi lääkäri hieman valvoa käyttäjän terveydentilaa ja tarvittaessa kieltäytyä kirjoittamasta reseptiä jos käyttäjän tilanne näyttäisi heikolta.
> 
> Alkoholin kotivalmistuksessakin on kaiketi kuitenkin jotain rajoituksia?



Olisit siis sallimassa doping-aineiden käytön lääkinnällisiin tarkoituksiin? Sehän on jo sallittua. 

Burana on halpaa, testo ei liene. Jos esim.testo vapautetaan kaikkien vapaasti käyttäväksi tulee hinta varmasti alas kun käyttäjäkunta jotain 100-kertaistuu.

Alkoholin valmistuksessa on rajoituksia mutta sitä takuulla tehtäis jos alkoholin myynti olisi kiellettyä. Anabolisia harvempi tekee itse vaikka niiden käyttö on kiellettyä. Tämä oli pointtini tässä rinnastuksessa.

----------


## Samuli

> Ammattipyöräilyn puolella löytyy näitä psyykepuolen sairaita myös mm. Pantani ja se espanjalainen ( nimi unohtu ).



 Tais olla Jimenez. Muistaakseni kumpikin lähti tästä maailmasta kokkelin vaikutuksen alaisena. Epo ja kokaiini ei nyt suoranaisesti taida liittyä toisiinsa (voin olla väärässäkin), mutta välittäjät voi olla samoja. Ja epolla saadut kiksit voi ehkä paikata kokaiinilla. Nyt hypätään aiheeseen kolmanteen eli italialainen nuoriso ei kännää samalla tavalla kuin härmäläinen, tämä on fakta. Mutta kun Italiaano vetää hiukan enemmän valkoista viivaa nenää, niin lopputulos sama tai hiukan pahempi, mutta tätä ei kerrota täällä Pohjan perukoilla.
Meni hiukan offtopic.

----------


## OJ

> Tais olla Jimenez. Muistaakseni kumpikin lähti tästä maailmasta kokkelin vaikutuksen alaisena. Epo ja kokaiini ei nyt suoranaisesti taida liittyä toisiinsa (voin olla väärässäkin), mutta välittäjät voi olla samoja. Ja epolla saadut kiksit voi ehkä paikata kokaiinilla.



Kun en ole koskaan kokeillut, niin en tiedä, mutta tuleeko EPOsta jotain kiksejä mitä voisi millään tavalla verrata päihteisiin.

----------


## Samuli

> Kun en ole koskaan kokeillut, niin en tiedä, mutta tuleeko EPOsta jotain kiksejä mitä voisi millään tavalla verrata päihteisiin.



Voisin kuvitella että vauhdin hurmaa tai muuta vastaavaa menoa kun ylämäki menee vauhdilla yli. Oli tuolle tunteelle joku hieno nimikin.

----------


## TURISTI

Kai ne kiksit on sitä että kokee olevansa huipulla, kuolematon, voittamaton ja pyörä kulkee helvetin kovaa.

Koksusta sitten saa korviketta, tuntee olevansa huipulla, kaikki on kivaa ja kaunista ja tuntee olevansa bileitten stara tai jotain. Unohtuu huolet ja vanheneminen ja se, ettei se pyörä enää kulje kovaa.

----------


## Samuli

> Kai ne kiksit on sitä että kokee olevansa huipulla, kuolematon, voittamaton ja pyörä kulkee helvetin kovaa.
> 
> Koksusta sitten saa korviketta, tuntee olevansa huipulla, kaikki on kivaa ja kaunista ja tuntee olevansa bileitten stara tai jotain. Unohtuu huolet ja vanheneminen ja se, ettei se pyörä enää kulje kovaa.



Just noin

----------


## OJ

> Kai ne kiksit on sitä että kokee olevansa huipulla, kuolematon, voittamaton ja pyörä kulkee helvetin kovaa.
> 
> Koksusta sitten saa korviketta, tuntee olevansa huipulla, kaikki on kivaa ja kaunista ja tuntee olevansa bileitten stara tai jotain. Unohtuu huolet ja vanheneminen ja se, ettei se pyörä enää kulje kovaa.



OK siis täytetään sitä elämän tyhjiötä? Voipi olla.

----------


## hunvo

Eikö tälläkin foorumilla (eri topicissa)joku tunnustanut dopingin käytön Tahko maratonilla.

En jaksa ehtiä, mutta muistaakseni kertoi kuljettaneensa kaljapullon viimeiselle huoltopisteelle ja nauttineensa sen siellä. Yhtä lailla liiton kiellettyjenaineidenlistalla. 

Douping rikkomus ja kaks vuotta kilpailukieltoa :Leveä hymy: 

(ja sille onnettomalle Ärrän myyjälle ikuinen toimitsijakielto)

----------


## Antti Salonen

> En jaksa ehtiä, mutta muistaakseni kertoi kuljettaneensa kaljapullon viimeiselle huoltopisteelle ja nauttineensa sen siellä. Yhtä lailla liiton kiellettyjenaineidenlistalla.



Ei muuten kyllä taida olla, tai ei ole ainakaan WADAn yleisellä listalla. Alkoholi on kielletty vain tietyissä lajeissa, ja näissäkin vain kilpailutilanteissa - tarkkaan ottaen (lunttasin) autourheilussa, ilmailussa, jousiammunnassa, karatessa, moottoripyöräilyssä, moottoriveneurheilussa, nykyaikaisessa viisiottelussa ja petankissa. Pyöräkisoissa saanee siis sääntöjen puolesta ajaa vaikka kuinka kännissä, tosin jos ajo on tästä johtuen vaarallista saatetaan rikkoa tieliikennelakia. Mitään promillerajaa ei ole.

Kofeiinikin taisi poistua listalta jokunen vuosi sitten, eli kahviakin (tai Pepsi Maxia VesaP huom.) saa nykyään hörppiä ihan surutta.

----------


## ironi

Muutama kommentti, joista Jannulle omistettu muutama.

1. Lähes kaikki doping aineet ovat lääkekäytössä. Ne ovat reseptillä ja hinnat vaihtelee. Siis ei ole hintakysymys missään muotoa ja saatavuus, kuten tiedämme, ei ole haluavalle ongelma. Annostukset vaan ei kaikissa ole samat "D" käytössä kuin lääkekäytössä.

2. Sanokaa mulle se/ne tohtorit ja millä mittareilla esim. alkoholin aiheuttamat terveydenhuolto yms. kustannukset erotetaan ns. normaaleista sairauksista. Esimerkkinä masennukseen liittyvät kustannukset. Siis mitä v****** on noi puheet, että maksuja aletaan luokittelemaan. 

3. Dopingia ei voida millään muotoa sallia urheilussa. Tästä ei hyödy kukaan.

4. Ymmärrän, ja tiedän, että kaikilla ei ole kyky tehdä terveyteensä liittyviä valintoja "oikein". Antaa siis niiden jotka aineita käyttää pilata terveytensä ja kärsiä siitä. Kyse on etiikasta, ihmisarvon kunnoittamisesta jne.... Lisää voi lukea esim. http://www.etene.org/dokumentit/EteneFIN.pdf Kohta 3 esimerkiksi hyvänä vinkkinä Jannulle.

----------


## ironi

> Eikö tälläkin foorumilla (eri topicissa)joku tunnustanut dopingin käytön Tahko maratonilla.
> 
> En jaksa ehtiä, mutta muistaakseni kertoi kuljettaneensa kaljapullon viimeiselle huoltopisteelle ja nauttineensa sen siellä. Yhtä lailla liiton kiellettyjenaineidenlistalla. 
> 
> Douping rikkomus ja kaks vuotta kilpailukieltoa
> 
> (ja sille onnettomalle Ärrän myyjälle ikuinen toimitsijakielto)



Hyväksyn moisen dopingin käytön  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## p bonk

> Tuo on vähän pelottava linja, joka useilla nettipalstoilla nousee nykyään esiin. Eli jokaisen tulisi vastata omasta terveydestään ja maksaa omat toilailut. Verorahojen "korvamerkitsemistä" (en halua maksaa autoteistä ajan vain pyörällä, en halua maksaa julkisesta terveydenhuollosta käytän vain yksittyistä, en halua maksaa röökaamisesta johtuvien sairauksien hoidosta koska en polta jne.) on monilla eri palstoilla ja monissa eri keskusteluissa peräänkuulutettu. 
> 
> ....
> 
> Mun mielestäni toimiva malli (nykyinen) on se, että haitallisten tuotteiden (viina, tupakka, bensa) hinnassa on aika roima "haittavero", jolla katetaan tuotteiden käytöstä koituvat yhteiskunnalliset kustannukset.



Ja kenen maksamat verot oikeasti riittävät kattamaan oman terveyden/sairaudenhoidon kulut sitten kun jotain oikeasti sattuu tai sairastuu pahasti? Verotus on vähän niin kuin vakuutus. Kaikki maksavat ja vain osa saa korvauksia. Silti ei ole fiksua olla ottamatta koti- tai henkivakuutusta tai erota valtiosta.

On humaania ja yhteiskuntarauhan kannalta järkevää pitää huolta niistä, jotka eivät pärjää.

Mielestäni nykyinen malli on toimiva, muttei täydellinen.

----------


## Marko Kovanen

> 3. Dopingia ei voida millään muotoa sallia urheilussa. Tästä ei hyödy kukaan.



Tälle olisi kiva kuulla perusteluita. Dopingtestaukseen käytettyjen resurssien käyttäminen johonkin muuhun varmasti hyödyttäisi jotain. Tällä hetkellä dopingtestaus on kuhtuullisen tuloksetonta. Suurimmat dopingtapaukset on paljastuneen sillä, että joku on jäänyt kiinni kamojen kanssa. Testauksella ei ole käytännössä saatu mitään aikaan. Maailmalla on dopingaineiden kehittämiseen keskittyneitä laboratorioita, joissa varmasti on tietotaitoa miten dopingia käytetään terveellisesti. Aika hyvä esimerkki tuosta on se, että maailman nopeimmat sadanmetrin juoksijat ovat suurimmalta osalta saman laboratorion asiakkaita. Dopingin aiheuttamat ongelmat tulevat hämäriltä markkinoilta, joilla ei ole tietotaitoa ja joissa liikkuu huonolaatuisia ja eläimille tarkoitettuja aineita. Jos doping sallittaisi hämärät markkinat pienenisivät ja dopingin auheuttamat ongelmat vähenisivät.

Olisi kiva kuulla perusteiluita dopingin kieltämisen puolesta. Mielellään jotain muuta kuin siksi koska se on aikaisemminkin kiellettyä tai puhtaan urheilun ihanne. Puhtaan urheilun ihanne on jotain todellisuudesta vieraantunutta. Vaikka ei käyttäisi jollekin listalle merkittyjä aineita on urheilu nykyään aika kaukana siitä 50-luvun ihanteesta missä reippaat nuorukiset urheilevat maidon ja ruisleivän voimalla. Kaiken maailman suonensisäiset nesteytykset ei kuulu normaaliin elämään, mutta näin ne vaan on sallittuja urheilussa. Aikamoista kemikaalien ja epäluonnollisten keinojen käyttöä "puhdas urheilukin" on. Siinä voi käyttää kaikkea mitä ei ole vielä lisätty kiellettyjen aineiden listalle.

----------


## ketju44

> Olisi kiva kuulla perusteiluita dopingin kieltämisen puolesta. .



Ei taida enää ees viitsiä  :Sarkastinen: . Tuskin niitä kukkaan jaksaa sulle enempää jankuttaa,mutta ota itseesi niskasta kiinni ja lue alan julkaisuja.
Jollet pärjää nyt niitä ilman , et pärjää silloinkaan kun kaikki niitä käyttää. Jokainen lähtee omista pohjistaan , ja jos niillä ei pärjää nyt , niin ei silloinkaan kun kaikki käyttää. Yksinkertaista? Vai........valvotaanko kuinka paljon saa käyttää  :Leveä hymy: ?

----------


## YT

Yleisö kokee douppauksen vastenmieliseksi ja katoaa. Kun yleisö katoaa, katoavat sponsorit. Kun sponsorit katoavat, katoaa rahat.

----------


## Marko Kovanen

> Ei taida enää ees viitsiä . Tuskin niitä kukkaan jaksaa sulle enempää jankuttaa,mutta ota itseesi niskasta kiinni ja lue alan julkaisuja.
> Jollet pärjää nyt niitä ilman , et pärjää silloinkaan kun kaikki niitä käyttää. Jokainen lähtee omista pohjistaan , ja jos niillä ei pärjää nyt , niin ei silloinkaan kun kaikki käyttää. Yksinkertaista? Vai........valvotaanko kuinka paljon saa käyttää ?



Mä en ole moneen vuoteen urheillut ja kyse ei ole mun pärjäämisestä. Itse taidat vielä urheilla kun sulla tuntuu olevan tuollainen kisojen voittaja on aina oikeassa asenne.

Jos otetaan teoreettinen tilanne, jossa kaikki muut paitsi minä käyttää. Silloin pärjäisin paremmin tilanteessa jossa minäkin käytän. Tällä hetkellä urheilussa käytetään dopingaineita. Kun kaikki ei käytä, ne jotka käyttävät ovat etuasemassa. Eikö olisi oikeuden mukaista, että kaikki käyttäisi ja kaikki pääsee mittaamaan kilpailukykynsä "omista pohjistaan"? Enää ei ole sellaista tilannetta, ettei kukaan käyttäisi joka voisi muuttua kaikki käyttäisi tilanteeksi. Näkihän sen mitä siinä kävi kun Suomen mieshiihtäjien kemikaalinen valmennusryhmä hajoitettiin. Entiset huiput alkoivat saada ynnä muut sijoituksia kansallisissa kisoissa. Aikaisemmin ne pärjäsivät sen takia kun niille oli järjestetty oikeat aineet käyttöön. Joku vuosi yksi amatööri päätti kokeilla aineita ja oli yllättäen jossain SM-kisassa palkintopallilla.

Jos aineet sallittaisi loppuisi tämä urheilun jatkuva tekopyhyys, missä ihmiset, jotka julkisuudessa tuomitsevat aineet, käyttävät niitä, välittävät niitä urheilijoille tai vähintään keräävät tuloja dopingin käytön seurauksena. Monikohan maailman ennätyksistä maksava kisa oikeasti haluaisi dopingin käytön loppuvan, vaikka sitä vastaan niin kovasti taistellaan?

----------


## Vasara45

Olishan se hienoo, aineet vapaasti käyttöön. Nuoret ihmiset tekisi maailmanennätyksiä, satasella mentäisi alle kahdeksan sekunnin, painon-nostajat nostaisi neljäsataa kiloa. Olisi hienoa viihdettä seurata pyöräkisaa jossa keskari olisi 60kmh. Kehitettäisiin pelkästään urheiluun sopivia suorituskykyä lisääviä aineita, parhaat voisi mainostaa jotain uutta superainetta jota kuntoilijat ja huipulle aikovat juniorit voisivat ostaa urheiluvälinekaupoista. Olishan se hienoo seurata televisiosta kun urheiluun tulisi tehoa ja nopeutta. Jos aineet vapautettaisiin, toivoisin että, eivät minun lapset alkaisi urheilemaan.

----------


## Marko Kovanen

Tulokset tuskin kauheasti paranisi nykyisestä, kun nykyiset ennätykset on tehty dopingin voimalla.  :Vink:  Tietysti aineiden kehittäminen olisi helpompaa ja se toisi jatkossa parempia aineita. Haluatko sinä tällä hetkellä, että sinun lapset alkaisi urheilemaan?

----------


## Vasara45

Kyllä mun molemmat pojat urheilevat, ei ole vielä mitään ykkös lajia mutta, toivottavasti jatkavat puhtaasti. Sanon vain kokemuksesta että, (toivon vanhan sananlaskun pitävän paikkansa) pojasta polvi paranee. 
Aineiden kanssa jos leikkii, ylärajaa ei ole, aina vaan kovempaa ja korkeammalta.

----------


## MunkkiPuolikas

Jos te nyt välttämättä haluatte niitä hormooneita käyttää, niin käyttäkää sitten vaikka kilpirauhashormooneita.Ei ole kiellettyjä ja varmasti saatte terveen elimistönne sekaisin  :Leveä hymy: .Vaatii reseptin,mutta näyttää täällä sen verran kieroa sakkia olevan,että eiköhän se onnistune.

----------


## Marko Kovanen

> Jos te nyt välttämättä haluatte niitä hormooneita käyttää, niin käyttäkää sitten vaikka kilpirauhashormooneita.Ei ole kiellettyjä ja varmasti saatte terveen elimistönne sekaisin .Vaatii reseptin,mutta näyttää täällä sen verran kieroa sakkia olevan,että eiköhän se onnistune.



Kuka täällä on halunnut itse käyttää hormooneja tai dopingia muutenkaan?

----------


## MunkkiPuolikas

> Kuka täällä on halunnut itse käyttää hormooneja tai dopingia muutenkaan?



Olette siis halunneet, että vain muut käyttää  :Sekaisin:

----------


## OJ

> Olette siis halunneet, että vain muut käyttää



Tässäpä tämä tuli. Minä kun ajan edelleenkin kilpaa enkä halua alkaa käyttämään douppingia, niin minä en halua dopingia sallituksi.

----------


## Marko Kovanen

> Olette siis halunneet, että vain muut käyttää



Ei nyt ihan niinkään. Ollaan vaan kyseenalaistettu dopingin kieltämisen järkevyys. Mulle on edelleenkin aivan sama mitä muut käyttää. Kun aineita kuitenkin käytetään olisi järkevää tehdä se lailliseksi, että se saataisiin jollain tavalla kontrolliin ja saataisiin käyttäjille oikeaa tietoa aineiden vaikutuksista.

----------


## Marko Kovanen

> Tässäpä tämä tuli. Minä kun ajan edelleenkin kilpaa enkä halua alkaa käyttämään douppingia, niin minä en halua dopingia sallituksi.



Huipulla käytetään aineita oli se kiellettyä tai ei. Kyllä Suomessakin viivalle tulee aineiden käyttäjiä. On itsensä pettämistä jos väittää muuta. Ei sun ole pakko alkaa käyttää aineita vaikka se olisi sallittua.

----------


## MunkkiPuolikas

> Huipulla käytetään aineita oli se kiellettyä tai ei. Kyllä Suomessakin viivalle tulee aineiden käyttäjiä. On itsensä pettämistä jos väittää muuta. Ei sun ole pakko alkaa käyttää aineita vaikka se olisi sallittua.



Kerro kuka käytti esim. sipoossa tänään.Muuten syyllistät kaikki viivalla olleet.Muussa tapauksessa parempi vaan katsoa telkkaria ja olla hiljaa.
Kyllähän minäkin voisin väittää, että naapurin Lasse käy kuksimassa sinun mummuasi,mutta siinä tapauksessa minun täytyisi pystyä todistamaan se.Muuten syyllistyisin panetteluun ja sinä voisit haastaa minut raastupaan.Eikö niin.Siitä syystä en ala väittämään , että naapurin Lasse käy kuksimassa mummuasi.

----------


## Mika Nieminen

> ..., että se saataisiin jollain tavalla kontrolliin ja saataisiin käyttäjille oikeaa tietoa aineiden vaikutuksista.



Kyllähän se jo tiedetään, että miten niitä pitää käyttää. Kasvuhormooneja ja epoa (muistetaan sitten nousta yöllä jaloittelemaan kun sykemittari pippaa)  sopivina kuureina ja amfetamiinia kisapäivien aamuina. _Kyllä lähtee ja kulkee._

Edit: Tuupataan nyt vielä videolinkki kauniin kevätpäivän kunniaksi.

----------


## Antti Salonen

> 3. Dopingia ei voida millään muotoa sallia urheilussa. Tästä ei hyödy kukaan.



Salliminen ja aktiivinen testaaminen on kaksi eri asiaa, kuten voidaan huomata esim. amerikkalaisen ammattilaisurheilun tapauksessa, missä testejä käytännössä ei järjestetä. Ammattilaisurheilussa monissa lajeissa tuntuu olevan sekä halua että keinoja aineiden käyttämiseen ilman, että niistä jäädään kiinni testaamisesta huolimatta.

Käsittääkseni doping-testaus (eli käytännössä WADAn toiminta) pyörii aika isoilta osin eri maiden veronmaksajien rahoilla. Yhtä positiivista testitulosta kohden kulutetaan rahaa luultavasti vähintäänkin viisinumeroinen määrä euroja, joskin tämä on puhdasta mutua. Peruskysymys on siis se, että mikä on investoinnilla saavutettu yhteiskunnallinen hyöty? Rahalle olisi varmasti muutakin käyttöä, eli hyvä vastaus pitäisi olla.

Amatööriurheilu on sitten ihan oma asiansa, mutta uskoakseni doping-testauksen painopiste on tällä hetkellä ammattilaisurheilussa.

----------


## erkkk

> Huipulla käytetään aineita oli se kiellettyä tai ei. Kyllä Suomessakin viivalle tulee aineiden käyttäjiä. On itsensä pettämistä jos väittää muuta. Ei sun ole pakko alkaa käyttää aineita vaikka se olisi sallittua.



Ei tule pyöräilyssä nykyisin ainakin jos tuloskuntoa katsoo, tai sitten on sangen lahjaton tai laiska treenaamaan ja sillä verukkeella lääkitsee itseään. Järki käteen.

----------


## Pekka L



----------


## samooja

Jos lääkäri määrää astman hoitoon klenbuterolia...Ja mä nyt vaan satun hyrräilee, siis en mä vaan tää kaveri täs esimerkis! Niin onko se aineiden käyttöä?

Mutta oikeesti, kyse on kestävyysviihteestä, ja palautumisen takia sitä ainetta vedetään.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Jos aine on kiellettyjen listalla niin lääkäri joutuu perustelemaan urheilijan erivapauden kohdalla, miksi tätä einetta eikä tuota. Siellä on lääkäri ADT:kin puolella arvioimassa että onko toimittu oikein reseptitilanteessa. Ei se ihan niin mene että määrätään vaan 'jotain kivaa, mistä on hyötyä pyöräilyynkin'.

(edit: aha Tilli oli nopeempi)

Kyllähän dopingin (suoritusta parantavan aineen tai menetelmän) kieltäminen on ihan selkeä sikäli, että asia ei poistune ainemenetelmien sallimisella; geenimenetelmät tuntuvat jo kolkuttelevan jossain määrin ovella. Siis sallimisen jälkeen olisi ongelmana että varakkaamat tahot hankisivat 'seuraavan sukupolven' menetelmää. Kusetus ei siis suinkaan poistuisi. Kusetus (menetelmä) pitää kieltää.

Antidopingissa on selkeä järki vaikka se laahaa perässä, eihän se voi muuta. Lääkeaineissa on kuitenkin kyse ensisijaisesti normaaliin terveydenhoitoon suunnitelluista aineista. Designhormonit ovat oma systemaattinen rikollisuudenlajinsa.

----------


## Marko Kovanen

> Kerro kuka käytti esim. sipoossa tänään.Muuten syyllistät kaikki viivalla olleet.Muussa tapauksessa parempi vaan katsoa telkkaria ja olla hiljaa.
> Kyllähän minäkin voisin väittää, että naapurin Lasse käy kuksimassa sinun mummuasi,mutta siinä tapauksessa minun täytyisi pystyä todistamaan se.Muuten syyllistyisin panetteluun ja sinä voisit haastaa minut raastupaan.Eikö niin.Siitä syystä en ala väittämään , että naapurin Lasse käy kuksimassa mummuasi.



Jospa yritetään välttää kiihkoilua. Mä en ole missään vaiheessa puhunut pyöräilystä. Onhan näitä doping käryjä nähty, missä suomalaisissa kisoissa käyneet kilpailijat ovat jääneet kiinni. Esimerkiksi Tiisanoja ei tainnut viime vuonna kilpailla missään muualla kuin Suomessa. Kärähtäneet suomalaishiihtäjät ovat kilpailleet myös kotimaassa. Eli on noita tapauksia joissa dopingia käyttäneitä on ilmestynyt viivalle. Jos tätä on tapahtunut ennenkin mikä estää sitä tapahtumasta uudelleen ja mikä estää sitä tapahtumasta muissakin lajeissa?

Mä oon perustellu väitteeni. Olisi kiva kuulle millä perusteella olisin syyllistänyt kaikki pyöräilykisassa olleet? Onko sinulla epäilyksiä, että joku siellä olisi käyttänyt aineita ja toivoit minun tietävän asiasta? Vai...?

----------


## ketju44

> Kun aineita kuitenkin käytetään olisi järkevää tehdä se lailliseksi, että se saataisiin jollain tavalla kontrolliin ja saataisiin käyttäjille oikeaa tietoa aineiden vaikutuksista.



Ei mitään henk.koht. , mutta mitä helvetin hyötyä sulle siitä oikeesta ja kontrolloidusta käytöstä on  :Sekaisin:  ? Terveyskeskuksetko tukitaan matti meikäläisillä jotka haluaa lauantailenkillä loistaa ? 
Kilpaurheilussa , mikäli mitään kontrollia ei olisi , mentäisiin niin kovaa ettei noi VIDEON tapahtumat olisi mitään harvinaisuuksia. Käyttö alotettaisiin aina vain aikaisemmin. 
Mitä pidät muuten suomipojasta joka 21v penkkaa 250kg ?

----------


## Marko Kovanen

Jos tota hommaa kontrolloitaisi, käyttäjät kävisivät lääkärin tarkastuksissa niin, että lääkäri tietäisi dopingin käytöstä, tulisivat ongelmat aikaisemmin esille ja niille voisi tehdä jotain ennen kuin ne tappavat ihmisiä. Jos lääkäri huomaa, että on ongelmia hän voisi esimerkiksi ilmoittaa lajiliittoon ja kertoa, ettei urheilija voi kisailla ja urheilija joutuisi kilpailukieltoon siihen asti, kunnes hän on taas kilpailukunnossa. Nämä lääkärin tarkastukset voisi olla pakollisia.

Tällä saataisiin se lopputulos mihin nykyisellä anti-doping toiminnalla pyritään. Tulokset vaan saattaisi olla paremmat kuin nykyisillä menetelmillä. Mä en pyrkimässä järjestelmään jossa urheilijat tappavat itsensä aineilla vaan päin vastoin. Mun järjestelmä olisi sellainen missä käyttäjät kustantaisivat lystin ja joka olisi enemmän kontrolloitu kuin nykyinen järjestelmä.

----------


## ironi

Taisinpahan tänään nähdä d-testaajat pesiksen harjoituspelissä... Ja olin hyvilläni...

Niin. Dopingista ei hyödy lääketiede. Joku viittasi d-laboratorioihin... Jos niistä tulee jotain ulos, niin ei ainakaan ihmislääketieteen hyväksi lääkekäyttöön... Ja mm. apteekissa työskennelleenä, jo vitamiinien myyminen oli minulle lähtökohdaltaan välillä hankalaa, kun kyse oli bisneksestä, eikä todellisen tarpeen tyydyttämisestä. Ja lihasneuloja oli pakko myydä, kun ei aina voinut kysellä, et mihis nää menee, vaikka kaveri oli 130 kiloinen kävelevä pihvi...  :Leveä hymy: 

Niin... korjaan aiempaa kantaani, että kukaan ei hyödy dopingin käytöstä; urheilija tai kuntoilija itse. Mutta kestääkö monenkaan kuntoilijan, joka aineilla pääsee urheilijaksi, kantti tulla käryn jälkeen viivalle? Yhden tapauksen tiedän triathlonin piiristä, ja kyllä kaveri varmaan tietää mitä hänestä ajatellaan... Jos muun muassa siihen on valmis, niin kai se urheilija voittaa sitten aina. Jopa jäätyään kiinni. 

Se mitä niillä rahoilla voisi tehdä, jotka menee dopingin vastaiseen duuniin, niin keksisin monta käyttökohdetta. Yleisesti kaikki tietää, että terveydenhuolto on pohjaton suo rahan suhteen. Kaikki menee mitä saadaan. Kyllä jokainen käry, olkoon 1 tuhannesta on esimerkkinä, ja voitto puhtaan urheilun ja moraalin puolesta. Siis miksi ne panokset, kokonaisuudessa olemattomat, ei voitaisi jatkossakin laittaa dopingin vastaiseen työhön... Olisiko tilanne toinen, jos antidoping työ tuottaisi taloudellista tulosta? Voi V**** että jaksankin selittää tässä koko asiaa, koska ymmärtämättömät voisi mun puolesta mennä vaikka nypläämään puutarhaan tai jotain... S*****!

----------


## Marko Kovanen

Joku kyseli täällä Sipoon ajoista. Jokainen joka katsoo lähtölistoja ja tuloslistoja voi huomata siellä ainakin yhden ihmeellisyyden. Mieleen tulee onko tämä sattumaa vain tarkoituksellista. Vielä toistaiseksi pidän asiaa sattumana vaikka se kieltämättä vaikuttaa joltain muulta. Itse olisin kävisin vastaavassa tilanteessa aika kuumana. Niin siellä oli eräs puhdas ajaja, jota ei eräiden ihmisten toiminnan seurauksena päässyt edes viivalle asti. Jos tämä on teidän tapanne toimia niin pitäkää tunkkinne. KELE!!!  :Vihainen:

----------


## Reino Hoo

> Yleisö kokee douppauksen vastenmieliseksi ja katoaa. Kun yleisö katoaa, katoavat sponsorit. Kun sponsorit katoavat, katoaa rahat.



Sen verran mitä saksalaisesta lehdestä luettuna ymmärsin, on tänä vuonna jo näkynyt sponsorikatoa erinäisissä kisoissa :Sarkastinen: ...

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> katsoo lähtölistoja ja tuloslistoja



Noi listathan on puutteelliset. Tiedätkö nyt yhtään mistä puhut?

Ja toisekseen. Virallinen valitustie on olemassa.

----------


## buhvalo

> Yleisö kokee douppauksen vastenmieliseksi ja katoaa. Kun yleisö katoaa, katoavat sponsorit. Kun sponsorit katoavat, katoaa rahat.



Ja kun rahat katoaa, katoaa doping. Näin ollen sallimalla doping voidaan doping poistaa kilpaurhelusta, mutta vain hetkeksi. Dopingin poistuessa palaa yleisö, rahat ja lopulta rahojen myötä doping.

No kusetus kilpailussa on ikuista, sitä ei voitane estää. Pyrittäiseen vain minimoimaan taudin leviäminen ammattilaisurheilusta alemmalle tasolle. Kyllä ne ammattilaisdouppaajat saa kustannettua itselleen uudet sisuskalut kuvernöörinä olleessaan.

----------


## Mika A

> Ja kun rahat katoaa, katoaa doping. Näin ollen sallimalla doping voidaan doping poistaa kilpaurhelusta, mutta vain hetkeksi. Dopingin poistuessa palaa yleisö, rahat ja lopulta rahojen myötä doping.
> 
> No kusetus kilpailussa on ikuista, sitä ei voitane estää.



Joo, ei tässä mitään uutta ole. Aikaisemmin kierre oli vain vähän hitaampi. Keisari Theodosius I lopetti korruptoituneet, vilpillistynnet ja dopingin mustaamat Antiikin olympiakisat vuonna 393. 1500 vuoden huilitauon jälkeen saatettiin aloittaa taas amatööripohjalta vuonna 1896.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Marko Kovanen

> Noi listathan on puutteelliset. Tiedätkö nyt yhtään mistä puhut?
> 
> Ja toisekseen. Virallinen valitustie on olemassa.



Joo tiedän. Kyseessä ei ollut järjestävän seuran toimiminta vaan ajajan oman seuran toiminta, jonka ansiosta mies ei päässyt edes viivalle asti. Asianomaiset tietävät mistä puhun. Meni hieman offtopiciks ja ton purkauksen olis varmaan voinut jättää väliin.

----------


## Janu

> Tuo on vähän pelottava linja, joka useilla nettipalstoilla nousee nykyään esiin. Eli jokaisen tulisi vastata omasta terveydestään ja maksaa omat toilailut. Verorahojen "korvamerkitsemistä" (en halua maksaa autoteistä ajan vain pyörällä, en halua maksaa julkisesta terveydenhuollosta käytän vain yksittyistä, en halua maksaa röökaamisesta johtuvien sairauksien hoidosta koska en polta jne.) on monilla eri palstoilla ja monissa eri keskusteluissa peräänkuulutettu.



Noinhan asia käytännössä nykyään _on_.

Autoilun veroista joskus taannoin kerrottiin, että vain 1/6 menee tieverkoston rakentamiseen ja ylläpitoon, loput jonnekin aivan muualle. Sen takia ei autoverostakaan olla halukkaita luopumaan koska sillä todellisuudessa katetaan paljon muutakin kuin vain autoilun kustannukset. Nyt ollaan vielä huomattu, että ympäristöselityksillä voidaan autoilun verotusta kiristää entisestään, autoilijoita vedätetään aivan täysillä. Onneksi en omista autoa  :Hymy: 

Jos käyttää yksityistä terveydenhuoltoa, kuten esim. minä käyn yksityisellä hammaslääkärissä, maksan siitä jotain ja saan KELAlta osan takaisin, eli sen osan mikä kelan lähemmäs 20 vuotta vanhan taulukon mukaan on ko. operaation hinta. Eli siis käytännössä en maksa siitä julkisesta hammashuollosta juuri sillä hetkellä kun maksan yksityisestä.

Tupakoitsijat maksavat haittaveroa ostaessaan tupakkaa ja siten maksavat sen aiheuttamat haitat.





> Jos tälle linjalle lähdetään, niin ok, mutta luvassa voi olla aika loputon kierre. Mitä jos sitten joku toteaa maastopyöräiyn (XC) vaaralliseksi ja siinä aiheutuneita vammoja joutuu jokainen paikkailemaan omalla lompakollaan, terkkarissa lyötäisiin ensiavussa ekaksi 200€:n lasku kouraan ja sitten vasta sais tikit polveen. DH/Freeride olis sitten luultavasti jo lähes itsemurhaan verrattavia syntejä.



Ero urheilussa ja esim. tupakanpoltossa on se, että toisesta on _pelkkää haittaa_ terveydelle, toisesta taas hyötyä, ellei satu _tapaturmaa_. Kuten tältäkin palstalta on saanut joskus lukea niin pyöräilytapaturmaan saa parasta hoitoa vain maksamalla siitä itse. Omakohtaista kokemusta ei ole kun olen toistaiseksi pysynyt ehjänä  :Hymy: 





> Kävelijöille kypärät päähän.



Kaurismäkihän ennusti, että täällä vielä istutaan kypärät päässä saunassa  :Leveä hymy: 





> Mun mielestäni toimiva malli (nykyinen) on se, että haitallisten tuotteiden (viina, tupakka, bensa) hinnassa on aika roima "haittavero", jolla katetaan tuotteiden käytöstä koituvat yhteiskunnalliset kustannukset. 
> 
> En ole koskaan nähnyt laskelmaa siitä, että kattaako tupakka tuotteiden myynnistä saatava verotulo tupakoinnista johtuvien sairauksien hoitamisen, linkkiä kehiin jos tällaista laskelmaa jostain löytyy...
> 
> Tässä mallissa on se hieno puoli, että ihmisiä haittaverotetaan täysin käytön perusteella, joten esim. kilometrimäärään perustuva yksityisautoilun (lisä)verotus (mitä helvettiä ne niistä GPS-systeemeistä puheli viikko sitten?) on täyttä pelleilyä, koska kyseinen malli on jo käytössä.



AIVAN! Ja _juuri samaan tapaan_ haluaisin, että dopingin käyttäjät maksavat sen aiheuttamat haitat. Se ei toteudu ikinä jos doping on laitonta ja sen käyttöä piilotellaan.





> Ja ne juopot ei aja autolla (kännissä kun kerran ovat aina), joten eivät saastuta ja aiheuta astmaatikoille tai helsingissä asuville ihmisille keuhkosairauksia yms. joten pitäistkö niille tämän perusteella myöntää jotain verohelpotuksia? Jokaiselle henk. koht. päästöoikeudet?



Jos ei aja autolla niin ei siitä tarvitse mitään maksaakaan, vai tarvitseeko? Jos juo viinaa niin maksaa viinasta haittaveroa, eikö? Kun nämä kaksi asiaa tiedetään niin miten tuo logiikkasi oikein toimii?

----------


## Janu

Oletan olevani tämä mainuttu Jannu.





> Muutama kommentti, joista Jannulle omistettu muutama.
> 
> 1. Lähes kaikki doping aineet ovat lääkekäytössä. Ne ovat reseptillä ja hinnat vaihtelee. Siis ei ole hintakysymys missään muotoa ja saatavuus, kuten tiedämme, ei ole haluavalle ongelma. Annostukset vaan ei kaikissa ole samat "D" käytössä kuin lääkekäytössä.



En nyt ihan tavoittanut pointtia.. ? Vai tarkoituksena vain joidenkin faktojen esittäminen?





> 2. Sanokaa mulle se/ne tohtorit ja millä mittareilla esim. alkoholin aiheuttamat terveydenhuolto yms. kustannukset erotetaan ns. normaaleista sairauksista. Esimerkkinä masennukseen liittyvät kustannukset. Siis mitä v****** on noi puheet, että maksuja aletaan luokittelemaan.



Eiköhän alkoholismin aiheuttamat terveyshaitat eroa esim. masennuksesta aika tavalla? En ole terveydehoitoalalla, mutta silti kuvittelisin lääkärin tunnistavan potilaasta sangen helposti alkoholin aiheuttamat vaivat.

En tiedä mihin maksujen luokitteluun viittaat.





> 3. Dopingia ei voida millään muotoa sallia urheilussa. Tästä ei hyödy kukaan.



Miksi sitä sitten käytetään?





> 4. Ymmärrän, ja tiedän, että kaikilla ei ole kyky tehdä terveyteensä liittyviä valintoja "oikein". Antaa siis niiden jotka aineita käyttää pilata terveytensä ja kärsiä siitä. Kyse on etiikasta, ihmisarvon kunnoittamisesta jne.... Lisää voi lukea esim. http://www.etene.org/dokumentit/EteneFIN.pdf Kohta 3 esimerkiksi hyvänä vinkkinä Jannulle.



Minä taas en ymmärrä mitä vinkkiä yrität antaa. Eikö täysin oikeustoimikelpoinen henkilö saisi itse päättää itseään koskevista asioista? Eikö tuossa juuri niin sanota? Enkö minä ole juuri sitä halunnutkin?

----------


## p bonk

> Noinhan asia käytännössä nykyään _on_.
> ....
> Jos käyttää yksityistä terveydenhuoltoa, kuten esim. minä käyn yksityisellä hammaslääkärissä, maksan siitä jotain ja saan KELAlta osan takaisin, eli sen osan mikä kelan lähemmäs 20 vuotta vanhan taulukon mukaan on ko. operaation hinta. Eli siis käytännössä en maksa siitä julkisesta hammashuollosta juuri sillä hetkellä kun maksan yksityisestä...



Hammas- ja yleislääkärin taksat ovat suolarahoja kun vertaat niitä sairaanhoidon kustannuksiin - vaikka vuorokausi teholla, isot leikkaukset, elinsiirrot ym. Niitä ei yksikään taho Suomessa tee yksityisesti vaan ne hoidetaan julkisella puolella. Sydänleikkauksia kyllä tehdään yksityisesti, mutta niistäkin vaikeimmat siiretään yliopistollisiin sairaaloihin esimerkiksi silloin kun leikkauksessa tulee jotain komplikaatioita.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

> Eikö täysin oikeustoimikelpoinen henkilö saisi itse päättää itseään koskevista asioista? Eikö tuossa juuri niin sanota? Enkö minä ole juuri sitä halunnutkin?



Minun lusikkani tähän soppaan. Täysin oikeustoimikelpoinen saa itse päättää omista asioistaan, mutta siitä ei saa tulla kustannuksia minun tai muiden ihmisten maksettavaksi.
Jos D hyväksyttäisiin, niin sille pitäisi ranketaa kokonaan oma yksityinen terveydenhuoltojärjestelämänsa, joka ottaisi douppaajan huostaansa kehdosta hautaan tai sitten jonkinlainen vakuutusjärjestelmä, joka takaisi sen, että julkisista varoista ei mene senttiäkään.
Kun on pilannut oman terveytensä douppaamalla niin vaikutukset tulevat joskus ikääntyneenä tai aikaisemmin verorahoilla maksettavaksi.
Kiitos ei minun maksamilla.

Muutenkin on epähumaania sallia lähimmäisen pilaavan oman terveytensä.
Niinhän teemme jo alkoholin suhteen ja julkinen terveydenhuolto maksaa enemmän kuluja kuin Alko-tuottaa tuloja.

----------


## Markku Silvenius



----------


## OJ

> Joo tiedän. Kyseessä ei ollut järjestävän seuran toimiminta vaan ajajan oman seuran toiminta, jonka ansiosta mies ei päässyt edes viivalle asti. Asianomaiset tietävät mistä puhun. Meni hieman offtopiciks ja ton purkauksen olis varmaan voinut jättää väliin.



Kerrotko vielä tapahtuiko tämä herran vuonna 2006 vai 2007?

----------


## Janu

> Minun lusikkani tähän soppaan. Täysin oikeustoimikelpoinen saa itse päättää omista asioistaan, mutta siitä ei saa tulla kustannuksia minun tai muiden ihmisten maksettavaksi.
> Jos D hyväksyttäisiin, niin sille pitäisi ranketaa kokonaan oma yksityinen terveydenhuoltojärjestelämänsa, joka ottaisi douppaajan huostaansa kehdosta hautaan tai sitten jonkinlainen vakuutusjärjestelmä, joka takaisi sen, että julkisista varoista ei mene senttiäkään.
> Kun on pilannut oman terveytensä douppaamalla niin vaikutukset tulevat joskus ikääntyneenä tai aikaisemmin verorahoilla maksettavaksi.
> Kiitos ei minun maksamilla.
> 
> Muutenkin on epähumaania sallia lähimmäisen pilaavan oman terveytensä.
> Niinhän teemme jo alkoholin suhteen ja julkinen terveydenhuolto maksaa enemmän kuluja kuin Alko-tuottaa tuloja.



Et ole tainnut seurata tätä keskustelua kovinkaan tarkkaan. Jos olisit niin tietäisit, että minä _nimenomaan_ olen halunnut douppaajien maksavan itse mahdollisesti pilatun terveytensä kustannukset.

Ylivoimaisesti helpoin se olisi toteuttaa samoin kuin _juuri tällä sekunnillakin_ on tupakoitsijoiden ja alkoholinkäyttäjien kohdalla voimassa; haittavero. Mitä ihmeen järkeä olisi kehittää erillinen sairaanhoitojärjestelmä muutamaa hullua varten? Järjetön ajatus.

Julkinen terveydenhuolto taatusti maksaa enemmän kuin Alko tuottaa, eiköhän se ole itsestään selvää. Itsestään selvää luulisi olevan myös sen, että suurin osa julkisen terveydenhuollon kuluista ei tule alkoholistien hoidosta.

Haittaverojen tulee toki olla suhteessa todellisiin kuluihin. En tiedä onko nyt tupakan ja viinan kohalla niin, mutta ainakin niin pitäisi olla. Jos ja kun douppaaminen on laitonta siitä ei voida periä mainittua haittaveroa ja sen seurauksena sen aiheuttamat kustannukset tulevat kaikkien veronmaksajien maksettavaksi. Tämä on se tilanne mikä vallitsee _juuri nyt_.

----------


## Antti Salonen

> Haittaverojen tulee toki olla suhteessa todellisiin kuluihin. En tiedä onko nyt tupakan ja viinan kohalla niin, mutta ainakin niin pitäisi olla.



Ehkä pitäisi, mutta ei tuota voida välttämättä toteuttaa vain omaa verotusta säätämällä. Jos haittaveroa nostetaan liikaa kasvaa laillinen tuonti naapurimaista ja laiton myynti kotimaassa, jolloin veron tuotto ei enää kasvakaan. Käytännössä ainakin alkoholiveron tapauksessa valtio voi vain yrittää maksimoida verotuoton ja toivoa, että se kattaa mahdollisimman suuren osan terveydenhuollon kuluista.

----------


## ketju44

Voi kai vielä sen verran........, että Janu ja Kovanen ei tiedä tai ymmärrä mistä puhuu.
Ihan lapsia kai ette ole  :Sarkastinen:  ? Puheet on kuten kannabismarssilla lauantaina.
Mikähän vakuutusyhtiö muuten haluaa vakuuttaa dobing ihmisiä ?

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

No nyt se meni Basso tunnustamaan.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...y07/may07news3

----------


## GeeMan

Puhuisi nyt samalla suunsa puhtaaksi, kokonaan. Jani ja Lance voisivat ottaa miehestä mallia. Ja Valverde. Ja kaikki muut. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## hannupulkkinen

> Julkinen terveydenhuolto taatusti maksaa enemmän kuin Alko tuottaa, eiköhän se ole itsestään selvää.



Tarkoitin nimenomaa alkoholistien ja alkoholismin seurannaisvaikutusten hoitoa julkisin varoin.
Alko vie enemmän kuin tuo varsinkin kun otetaan huomioon alkoholismin sosiaaliset seuraukset. Mitähän sosiaalisia seurauksia douppauksella voisi olla?
Yhden douppaamalla sairastuneen hoito voi olla niin kallista, että mikään vakuutusyhtiö ei suostu antamaan henkivakuutuksia. On muuten lapsellista luulla, että 
douppaus pysyisi jotenkin lääkärien hallussa.
Siis "terveellisenä". Jos homma sallittaisiin niin aina löytyisi tyyppejä, jotka douppaisivat verottomilla aineilla ja heidän osaltaan kaikki haittavaikutukset jäisivät yhteiskunnan maksettavaksi. Heitä tulisi varmaan olemaan enemmistö, koska laillisten aineiden hinnat olisivat kohtuullisen kovia.  Huipun takana olevilla ei olisi varaa ostaa laillisia huumeita.

----------


## Marko Kovanen

> Voi kai vielä sen verran........, että Janu ja Kovanen ei tiedä tai ymmärrä mistä puhuu.
> Ihan lapsia kai ette ole  ? Puheet on kuten kannabismarssilla lauantaina.
> Mikähän vakuutusyhtiö muuten haluaa vakuuttaa dobing ihmisiä ?



Se on tietysti helppoa toistaa jonkun auktoriteetin sanomaa ja olla "oikeassa". Se mitä mä puhun on jo käytössä maailmalla. Tosin sen on vielä piilossa, koska doping on kielletty. Esimerkiksi Festina-talli katsoi, että on turvallisempaa hoitaa aineet tallin kautta ja hoitaa kuurit lääkärin avustuksella, kuin antaa ajajien itsensä hankkia aineet. Maailmalla on tavallisen henkilön mahdollista saada lääkäri X hoitamaan dopingohjelma ja tarkkailemaan samalla terveyttä. Dopingin vapauttamisen myötä nämä "terveellisemmät" ja "turvallisemmat" tavat tulisivat enemmän käyttöön. Aineita kuitenkin käytetään tänä päivänä aika paljon vaikka se on kiellettyä. Tuskin aineiden käyttö kuitenkaan ihan räjähdysmäisesti kasvaisi vaikka ne olisi sallittuja. Yhteisön paine kuitenkin estää niiden käytön kyläkisoissa.

En kannata minkäänlaista savun hengittämistä, mutta käsittääkseni kannabismarssilla olijoilla on huomattavasti enemmän tietoa kannabiksesta kuin tavallisella kadun tallaajalla. Mutta tietysti on helpompi ottaa yksi auktoriteetti, jonka puheita pitää täytenä totena ja väittää toista mieltä olevia ymmärtämättömiksi.

Kyllä dopingin käyttäjätkin saavat vakuutuksen ihan ongelmitta. Ehdot ja maksut saattavat kyllä olla jotain aivan muuta kuin tavallisilla ihmisillä.

----------


## Marko Kovanen

> Puhuisi nyt samalla suunsa puhtaaksi, kokonaan. Jani ja Lance voisivat ottaa miehestä mallia. Ja Valverde. Ja kaikki muut.



Sen jälkeen vois olla vaikeuksia saada riittävästä ajajia ammattilaiskisoihin.

----------


## ketju44

Olet väärässä;  Lain edessä,moraalisesti,kasvatuksellisesti ja urheilullisesti.
Toivon ettet kasvata lapsiasia tuohon ajatukseen , että moraalia ja suoraselkäisyyttä ei tarvita jos omasta mielestään on keksinyt jotain aivan hienoa. Huomaan ettet pysty ajattelemaan asiaa kokonaisvaltaisesti ja pidemmällä perioodilla. En tunne myöskään ihmisluonnetta kovinkaan hyvin tai olet kovasti sinisilmäinen.
Festiina talli ei ajatellut varmastikkaan niinkään mm. Joona Laukan terveyttä vaan omaa sijoitustaan ja mainettaan. Ja pärjätä piti.
Se on raha eikä mikään muu.

----------


## Hevonen

Onneksi suomessa ja kyläkisoissa asia ei ole ongelma

----------


## Janu

> Voi kai vielä sen verran........, että Janu ja Kovanen ei tiedä tai ymmärrä mistä puhuu.
> Ihan lapsia kai ette ole  ? Puheet on kuten kannabismarssilla lauantaina.
> Mikähän vakuutusyhtiö muuten haluaa vakuuttaa dobing ihmisiä ?



Kovasen kanssa samaa mieltä, että helppo toistella Virallista Totuutta(tm).

Ensimmäistäkään validia perustetta dopingin kieltämiselle et ole tainnut vieläkään esittää. Ei, sellaiseksi ei kelpaa, että **1) Raudo ei hallitse omaa aineiden käyttöään tai että **2) minä en tiedä mistä puhun.

1) Moni ei hallitse alkoholin käyttöään, mutta silti sitä saa ostaa vaikka lähimmältä kioskilta. Samoin kuin tupakkaa. Niitä käyttää aivan tavalliset ihmiset. Dopingia käyttää vain aivan marginaalinen ryhmä; urheilijat joiden elämän tärkein asia on voittaa kilpailuissa. He ovat valmiita maksamaan siitä kovan hinnan, sekä taloudellisesti että terveydellisesti. Pointtini on, että alkoholi ja tupakka ovat koko kansan käyttämiä, doping on vain marginaalisen ryhmän käyttämä aine. Minun on vaikea kuvitella miten se ryhmä jotenkin merkittävästi kasvaisi jos doping olisi laillista. Ei perus-jantteria kiinnosta esim. juosta tai polkea helevetin lujaa, sehän voi ajaa autolla jos pitää jonnekin ehtiä. Sen mielestä on naurettavaa hikoilla turhaan, TosiMies(tm) ei sellaiseen pelleilyyn lähde.

2) Oletan, että "normaali-ihmisistä", eli tähän keskusteluun osallistujista, erittäin harva tietää doping-aineista juuri sen enempää kuin minäkään tai omaa kokemusta niiden käytöstä. Olet ilmeisesti ainoa. Samaten taidat olla ainut kannabismarssiasiantuntijakin tästä porukasta.

Lapsi olen ainakin mieleltäni, nyt ja aina. Yrittävät tosin väittää, että +30 vuotias olisi jo aikuinen ja pitäisi käyttäytyä sen mukaan  :Sekaisin:  Kapinoin!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MMO

Bassokin sitten myönsi osallisuutensa jupakkaan! Mutta onhan se ollut arvattavissakin että harvassa on puhtoset.

----------


## Hevonen

> Dopingia käyttää vain aivan marginaalinen ryhmä; urheilijat joiden elämän tärkein asia on voittaa kilpailuissa.



Suomessa 30 000 liikunnan harrastajaa nappaa nappia tai tykittää suoneen. Jos tilanne olisi kuten luulet, ei dopingongelmaa olisi. Valtaosa dopingin käyttäjistä ei edes kilpaile, he ottavat ainetta muista syistä.

----------


## matsku

> 1) Moni ei hallitse alkoholin käyttöään, mutta silti sitä saa ostaa vaikka lähimmältä kioskilta. Samoin kuin tupakkaa. Niitä käyttää aivan tavalliset ihmiset. Dopingia käyttää vain aivan marginaalinen ryhmä; urheilijat joiden elämän tärkein asia on voittaa kilpailuissa. He ovat valmiita maksamaan siitä kovan hinnan, sekä taloudellisesti että terveydellisesti. Pointtini on, että alkoholi ja tupakka ovat koko kansan käyttämiä, doping on vain marginaalisen ryhmän käyttämä aine. Minun on vaikea kuvitella miten se ryhmä jotenkin merkittävästi kasvaisi jos doping olisi laillista. Ei perus-jantteria kiinnosta esim. juosta tai polkea helevetin lujaa, sehän voi ajaa autolla jos pitää jonnekin ehtiä. Sen mielestä on naurettavaa hikoilla turhaan, TosiMies(tm) ei sellaiseen pelleilyyn lähde.



Ja mikähän estäisi tätä marginaaliryhmää kilpailemasta keskenään ties millä dopingilla? Lääkkeiden käyttö sinänsä ei kai ole laitonta, paitsi ehkä joidenkin anabolisten steroidien, pirin ja mitä niitä nyt on. Mutta Venäjällä tms. ei mitään ongelmia, jos haluaisi kunnon kisat pitää. Luvatonta dopingia on tietääkseni pyöräilyssä lajiliittojen alaisissa kilpailuissa. 

Pistäkää itte pystyyn omat Helevetin kova kuski -kilpailunne tälle marginaaliryhmälle, niin katsotaan paljonko kiinnostaa sponsoreita tai yleisöä, ja paljonko juniorit alkaa vetään aineita päästäkseen näihin leikkeihin mukaan. Niin kauan kuin säännöt on mitä on, doping on petosta ja aiheesta on ihan paikallaan rutista.

Muuten, olen sitä mieltä että ammattilaispyöräilijät eivät kaikki käytä dopingia.

----------


## ketju44

> Kovasen kanssa samaa mieltä, että helppo toistella Virallista Totuutta(tm).
> 
> 2) Oletan, että "normaali-ihmisistä", eli tähän keskusteluun osallistujista, erittäin harva tietää doping-aineista juuri sen enempää kuin minäkään tai omaa kokemusta niiden käytöstä. Olet ilmeisesti ainoa. Samaten taidat olla ainut kannabismarssiasiantuntijakin tästä porukasta.
> 
> Lapsi olen ainakin mieleltäni, nyt ja aina. Yrittävät tosin väittää, että +30 vuotias olisi jo aikuinen ja pitäisi käyttäytyä sen mukaan  Kapinoin!



 ITSE JUURI KERROIT ettet tiedä asiasta mistä puhut  :No huh!: .
Tiedän todennäköisesti noista aineista varmasti keskiverto tallaajaa enemmän , mutta jos sinä  luet jostain että niitä olen käyttänyt , ehdotan seuraavaa viestiä kirjoitaessasi mietit yhden minuutin lisää. Oikeesti.
Moni täälä on antanut hyviä factoja sulle , mutta kun ei ymmärrä ,niin ei ymmärrä.

----------


## vetooo

Mikä mahtaa olla Basson kilpailukiellon ajallinen pituus? ProTour tasolla se on elinikäinen, mutta papereissa lukee luultavasti alle 2 vuotta, koska hän ei ole jäänyt kiinni aineiden käytöstä testissä.

----------


## Pyöräpummi

On harvoja lääkkeitä, joilla ei olisi sivuvaikutuksia. Annostus ja käytön pituus ovat tärkeitä. Lääkettähän otetaan siksi että hyöty on sivuvaikutusta suurempi.
Näistä syistä lääkkeet ovat reseptien takana.

Doping-aineet ovat "lääkkeitä" ja siitä syystä ne pitäisivät olla kontrolloituja. Niissä on pahoja sivuvaikutuksia. Mikä lyhyen tähtäimen suorituskyvyssä voitetaan se pitkällä juoksulla hävitään.....?

Tosiasiassa dopingin käytössä suurin häviäjä on aina itse urheilija.

----------


## OJ

> Se on tietysti helppoa toistaa jonkun auktoriteetin sanomaa ja olla "oikeassa". Se mitä mä puhun on jo käytössä maailmalla. Tosin sen on vielä piilossa, koska doping on kielletty. Esimerkiksi Festina-talli katsoi, että on turvallisempaa hoitaa aineet tallin kautta ja hoitaa kuurit lääkärin avustuksella, kuin antaa ajajien itsensä hankkia aineet. Maailmalla on tavallisen henkilön mahdollista saada lääkäri X hoitamaan dopingohjelma ja tarkkailemaan samalla terveyttä. Dopingin vapauttamisen myötä nämä "terveellisemmät" ja "turvallisemmat" tavat tulisivat enemmän käyttöön. Aineita kuitenkin käytetään tänä päivänä aika paljon vaikka se on kiellettyä. Tuskin aineiden käyttö kuitenkaan ihan räjähdysmäisesti kasvaisi vaikka ne olisi sallittuja. Yhteisön paine kuitenkin estää niiden käytön kyläkisoissa.
> 
> En kannata minkäänlaista savun hengittämistä, mutta käsittääkseni kannabismarssilla olijoilla on huomattavasti enemmän tietoa kannabiksesta kuin tavallisella kadun tallaajalla. Mutta tietysti on helpompi ottaa yksi auktoriteetti, jonka puheita pitää täytenä totena ja väittää toista mieltä olevia ymmärtämättömiksi.
> 
> Kyllä dopingin käyttäjätkin saavat vakuutuksen ihan ongelmitta. Ehdot ja maksut saattavat kyllä olla jotain aivan muuta kuin tavallisilla ihmisillä.



Välillä sulta tulee ihan asiallista tekstiä tästä doping aiheesta, mutta sitten seuraavassa viestissä tuleekin semmosta tuubaa, että ei usko viestejä saman tyypin kirjoituksiksi. Hyvä että edes sanat "terveellisempi" ja turvallisempi" on lainausmerkeissä. Annokset joista on terveelle urheilijalle suorituskykyä parantava vaikutus eivät ole terveellisiä tai turvallisia. Lääkäriä voi käyttää viheltämään pelin poikki siinä vaiheessa kun homma menee tosi vaaralliseksi ja satsin vetäjä ei sitä itse huomaa tai halua tajuta.

Jos doping olisi sallittua, mutta vain lääkärin valvonnassa jne. jadajadajaa...Mitenkäs sitten kun joku talliainen miettii, että tämä 2000€/kk mitä lääkärit, lisenssilääkkeet yms. kustantaa, on hitusen verran liikaa kun tossa lähisalilla saa samat kamat 100€/kk ja parin kuukauden välein voi varmuuden vuoksi käydä lääkärillä tsekkaamassa tilanteen 200 eurolla. Mikä estää ostamasta pimeiltä markkinoilta ja käyttämällä samoja aineita kuin triljradi euroa viikossa hommaan sijoittava? Tästä seuraisi kätevästi pimeiden markkinoiden räjähdysmäinen kasvu.

Mikäs yhteisön paine estää ropittelemasta kyläkisoissa? Eikai niitä aineita mennä kylän torille johonkin lavalla piikittämään?

Mistä hevonen on muuten nykässy tän 30 000 luvun? Sisältyykö tohon lukuun luvattomasti astmalääkettä inhaloiva himohiihtäjäkin joka luulee sairastavansa rasitusastmaa?

----------


## p bonk

> ... Jos olisit niin tietäisit, että minä _nimenomaan_ olen halunnut douppaajien maksavan itse mahdollisesti pilatun terveytensä kustannukset.
> 
> Ylivoimaisesti helpoin se olisi toteuttaa samoin kuin _juuri tällä sekunnillakin_ on tupakoitsijoiden ja alkoholinkäyttäjien kohdalla voimassa; haittavero. Mitä ihmeen järkeä olisi kehittää erillinen sairaanhoitojärjestelmä muutamaa hullua varten? Järjetön ajatus.
> 
> Julkinen terveydenhuolto taatusti maksaa enemmän kuin Alko tuottaa, eiköhän se ole itsestään selvää. Itsestään selvää luulisi olevan myös sen, että suurin osa julkisen terveydenhuollon kuluista ei tule alkoholistien hoidosta.
> 
> Haittaverojen tulee toki olla suhteessa todellisiin kuluihin. En tiedä onko nyt tupakan ja viinan kohalla niin, mutta ainakin niin pitäisi olla. Jos ja kun douppaaminen on laitonta siitä ei voida periä mainittua haittaveroa ja sen seurauksena sen aiheuttamat kustannukset tulevat kaikkien veronmaksajien maksettavaksi. Tämä on se tilanne mikä vallitsee _juuri nyt_.



On yleinen harha, että jollain haittaverolla voidaan kattaa terveydelle haitallisen tuotteen aiheuttamat kulut sairaanhoidossa. Tulee mieleen tupakointi ja siihen liittyvät sairaudet, joita on erittäin kallis hoitaa. Lisäksi tupakointi on vaarallista myös passiivisesti. Alkoholin terveyshaitat ovat oma lukunsa, sosiaaliset tulevat siihen lisäksi. Sitten voitaisiin vielä spekuloida liikenteen päästöillä. Ihan hyvä on muistaa, että jo nykyisillä haittaverojen tasoilla jengi raahaa alkoholia ja tupakkaa näennäisesti halvemmalla ties miltä risteilyiltä. Varmaan se pakettiautollinen virvokkeita menee omaan käyttöön. Ja kukaanhan ei koskaan ole kuullut salakuljetetusta tupakasta tai alkoholista tai hormoneista? Ettei vaan dopingille syntyisi samanlainen harmaa markkina?

Ja sitten hieman muuta pohdintaa. 

Tässä on myös mielenkiintoinen moraalinen puoli. Onko lunttaaminen kokeissa mielestäsi oikein. Sallisitko kartellit yritysmaailmassa? Onko huijaaminen ja valehtelu hieno juttu? Saako urheilukilpailussa käyttää mitä tahansa keinoja vastustajan päihittämiseksi?

----------


## Hevonen

> Mistä hevonen on muuten nykässy tän 30 000 luvun? Sisältyykö tohon lukuun luvattomasti astmalääkettä inhaloiva himohiihtäjäkin joka luulee sairastavansa rasitusastmaa?



Muistikuva jonkin valtamedian uutisoinnista liittyen doping-aineiden salakuljetukseen vuonna 2006. Antidoping toimikunnan esittämä ja perustelema luku menneisyydestä on että 10 000 ihmistä suomessa käyttää anabolisia steroideja. 

Kuitenkin salakuljetetut määrät eri aineiden osalta, jotka siis eivät ole kauttakulkumatkalla, ovat niin suuria että siitä laskettuna tuo määrä ei riitä.

Lähdeviitettä muistikuvan tueksi en pikaisella haulla löytänyt.

Ruotsissa tehdyn tutkimuksen mukaan 2% nuorisosta on käyttänyt steroideja, amerikkalaisten osalta arviot liikkuvat 3 - 7% välillä, suomesta tutkimukset ovat niin vanhoja, että niistä ei ole iloa.

----------


## ironi

> Ja sitten hieman muuta pohdintaa. 
> 
> Tässä on myös mielenkiintoinen moraalinen puoli. Onko lunttaaminen kokeissa mielestäsi oikein. Sallisitko kartellit yritysmaailmassa? Onko huijaaminen ja valehtelu hieno juttu? Saako urheilukilpailussa käyttää mitä tahansa keinoja vastustajan päihittämiseksi?



V***** päissäni aiemmin kirjoittamista viesteistä vissiin mun pointti ei käyny selväksi, siis täsmennän ajatuksiani yllä olevan lainauksen avustuksella. 

Vastustan dopingia. Keskustelu sen käytön aiheuttamista KUSTANNUKSISTA (=rahasta) ja asian kontrollointi mahdollisuudesta on mielestäni turhia. Eikö kaiken lähtökohtana pidä olla moraali, rehellisyys, lait, eettisyys jne. 

Jos joku haluaa todella douppauksen sallia, niin em. varjokisat vaan pystyyn. Seuraan mielenkiinnolla ketä paikalle viivalle tulee...

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Hevonen tarkoitti varmaankin tätä 27.4.2007 julkaistua juttua:

_Dopingaineiden käyttö on yleistä tavallisten kuntoilijoiden keskuudessa, selviää Turun yliopistossa tekeillä olevasta väitöstutkimuksesta.

Tutkimuksen mukaan 16 prosenttia 15 - 35-vuotiaista kuntosalilla kävijöistä käyttää terveydelle haitallisia dopingvalmisteita. Pelkästään dopingaineita käyttäviä miehiä on noin 32 000, kun aiemmin lääkeaineilla suoritustaan parantavia urheilijoita on arvioitu olevan noin 10 000.

Naisten osalta tutkimus on vain suuntaa antava, sillä vain 20 prosenttia kyselyyn vastanneista oli naisia. Vastanneista naisista 13,6 prosenttia sanoi kuitenkin käyttävänsä aineita. Miesten keskuudessa osuus oli 16,5 prosenttia.

Yleisimmät käytetyt aineet olivat efedriini ja anaboliset hormonit. Rahaa aineisiin käytetään keskimäärin yli 100 euroa kuukaudessa.

Tutkimuksen mukaan kuntoilijat saavat tietoa dopingista lähinnä internetistä ja muilta käyttäjiltä. Vain kahdeksan prosenttia vastanneista oli konsultoinut lääkäriä asiasta.

Kehon manipulointi kulttuurisena ilmiönä Suomessa -tutkimushankkeen toteuttaa Elämä On Parasta Huumetta-yhdistys. Tutkija Tuuli Salospohjan tutkimukseen vastasi 1 319 henkilöä._

(lähde: YLE24:n arkistohaku)

Salilla meikäläisellekin aineita ehdoteltiin. Kävin yhdellä isommalla salilla parina vuotena. 'Isot kaapit' naureskeli ja sanoi, ettei tosta kyykystä tai prässistä ole mitään hyötyä jos ajat tollaisia lenkkejä. Tarvit tätä ja tätä ja lepoa, niin kyllä alkaa tapahtumaan..Sanottiin että tavaraa löytyy kyllä, että ilmoittelet vaan jos tarvii. No en sitten kuitenkaan kiinnostunut asiasta.

----------


## Janu

> ITSE JUURI KERROIT ettet tiedä asiasta mistä puhut .



Tottakai. Miksi väittisin muuta jos asia on niin? Eikö esim. liikenteestä voi keskustella tuntematta autoja ja niiden tekniikkaa? En minä ole itse dopingista keskustellut  vaan sen käytöstä ja sen kiellosta.





> Tiedän todennäköisesti noista aineista varmasti keskiverto tallaajaa enemmän , mutta jos sinä  luet jostain että niitä olen käyttänyt , ehdotan seuraavaa viestiä kirjoitaessasi mietit yhden minuutin lisää. Oikeesti.



Sinä voisit oikeasti ensin ymmärtää lukemasi ensin (vinkki: huomaa sana "tai" )  :Vink: 





> Moni täälä on antanut hyviä factoja sulle , mutta kun ei ymmärrä ,niin ei ymmärrä.



Mitä ne faktat ovat? Että jotkut douppaavat terveytensä pilalle? Sitä ainakaan en ole kiistänyt. Mutta jos jokaisen hölmön takia asia pitäisi kieltää niin mikään ei olisi sallittua, niinkuin joku jo aikaisemmin totesikin. Aina on niitä hölmöjä jotka aiheuttavat haittaa itselleen tai muille, oli se asia tai aihe mikä tahansa. Minusta on väärin, että _kaikkien_ elämää rajoitetaan sen takia.

Jos sinulla on esim. esittää jotain faktaa dopingin haitoista alkoholin aiheuttamiin haittoihin verrattuna niin mielenkiinnolla sellaista luen. Siitä saataisiin ehkä jotain uutta tähän keskusteluun tämän jankkaamisen sijaan.

Alkoholi, tuo täysin laillinen ja runsaasti käytetty päihde jonka käytöstä on pelkkää haittaa ja jonka vaikutuksen alaisena tässä maassa _tapetaan_ ihmisiä suunnilleen joka viikko, on kaikkien mielestä OK. Doping, joka parantaa suorituskykyä, tuntuu taas olevan joku Suuri Saatana. Tätä minä en voi ymmärtää enkä ole mitään perustelua tälle asenteelle vieläkään saanut.

----------


## Janu

> Suomessa 30 000 liikunnan harrastajaa nappaa nappia tai tykittää suoneen. Jos tilanne olisi kuten luulet, ei dopingongelmaa olisi. Valtaosa dopingin käyttäjistä ei edes kilpaile, he ottavat ainetta muista syistä.



Tuo oli kyllä minulle todella yllätys. Todella hämmentävää.  :No huh!: 

Mitähän haittoja tästä näinkin laajasta douppaamisesta on mahtanut aiheutua?

----------


## Janu

> On yleinen harha, että jollain haittaverolla voidaan kattaa terveydelle haitallisen tuotteen aiheuttamat kulut sairaanhoidossa. Tulee mieleen tupakointi ja siihen liittyvät sairaudet, joita on erittäin kallis hoitaa. Lisäksi tupakointi on vaarallista myös passiivisesti. Alkoholin terveyshaitat ovat oma lukunsa, sosiaaliset tulevat siihen lisäksi. Sitten voitaisiin vielä spekuloida liikenteen päästöillä. Ihan hyvä on muistaa, että jo nykyisillä haittaverojen tasoilla jengi raahaa alkoholia ja tupakkaa näennäisesti halvemmalla ties miltä risteilyiltä. Varmaan se pakettiautollinen virvokkeita menee omaan käyttöön. Ja kukaanhan ei koskaan ole kuullut salakuljetetusta tupakasta tai alkoholista tai hormoneista? Ettei vaan dopingille syntyisi samanlainen harmaa markkina?



Voi olla, en tiedä, että haittaveroilla ei kateta kaikkia kuluja. Sillä katetaan kuitenkin edes osa niistä. Nyt jos doping-aineet hankitaan epävirallisia kanavia pitkin niin satavarmaa on, että niistä ei makseta mitään veroja, ei edes alvia.

Minun kaveripiiriini ei ainakaan kuulu ketään joka ravaisi risteilyllä ostamassa tupakkaa ja viinaa. Kiitä EU:ta siitä, että sitä ns. viinarallia kaiketi silti tapahtuu sekä suomalaisia siitä, että eivät hallitse alkoholinkäyttöään.





> Ja sitten hieman muuta pohdintaa. 
> 
> Tässä on myös mielenkiintoinen moraalinen puoli. Onko lunttaaminen kokeissa mielestäsi oikein. Sallisitko kartellit yritysmaailmassa? Onko huijaaminen ja valehtelu hieno juttu? Saako urheilukilpailussa käyttää mitä tahansa keinoja vastustajan päihittämiseksi?



Pahoja kysymyksiä..

Lunttaaminen ei ole mielestäni sen enempää oikein kuin väärinkään, se on tyhmää. Kokeillahan mitataan oppimisen tasoa, ei mitään muuta. Lunttaaminen ei sitä todellista tasoa muuta miksikään enkä tiedä miten maailma siihen kaatuu jos opettaja virheellisesti luulee Riina-Ilmarin olevan luokan paras. Siitä kärsii vain Riina-Ilmari itse.

Kartellit on sikäli vaikea kysymys, että vapaassa markkinataloudessa sellaisen ehkä voisi perustaa, mutta erittäin todennäköisesti sille tulisi kilpailua joka tekisi kartellin pitämisen mahdottomaksi tai ainakin hyödyttömäksi.

Minusta huijaaminen ja valehtelu on sangen halveksuttavaa ja joskus kyllä harmittaa miten ihmiset selviävät siitä seuraamuksitta tai mikä vielä pahempaa, hyötyvät siitä.

Urheilukilpailuissa ei tietenkään saa käyttää mitä tahansa keinoja, säännöissähän se on varmasti sanottu mitkä keinot ovat sallittuja. Esim. doping on kiellettyä ja sitä ei siksi saisi käyttää, mutta on oiva esimerkki siitä miten epärehellisyydellä saa henkilökohtaista hyötyä.

----------


## OJ

> Hevonen tarkoitti varmaankin tätä 27.4.2007 julkaistua juttua:
> 
> _...efedriini ja anaboliset hormonit. Rahaa aineisiin käytetään keskimäärin yli 100 euroa kuukaudessa._
> 
> (lähde: YLE24:n arkistohaku)
> 
> Salilla meikäläisellekin aineita ehdoteltiin. Kävin yhdellä isommalla salilla parina vuotena. 'Isot kaapit' naureskeli ja sanoi, ettei tosta kyykystä tai prässistä ole mitään hyötyä jos ajat tollaisia lenkkejä. Tarvit tätä ja tätä ja lepoa, niin kyllä alkaa tapahtumaan..Sanottiin että tavaraa löytyy kyllä, että ilmoittelet vaan jos tarvii. No en sitten kuitenkaan kiinnostunut asiasta.



Jaa että efedriiniä...Voipi tosiaan olla kun tutkimuskin on tehty, mutta eihän tota efedriinin käyttöä voi kyllä rinnastaa anabolisten käyttöön vai onko kyseessä semmoinen portti-doping? Kannattaa kyllä muistaa, että noissa kiinni jääneisiin aineisiin perustuvissa käyttäjien määrän arvioinnissa taidetaan käyttää aika usein lääkärin määräämiä annoksia eikä oteta huomioon, että se 150kg lihassa oleva jannu vetää sitä testosteronia "parhaimmillaan" toista grammaa viikossa.

Silti Hevonen on kyllä pihalla kuin lumiukko kun kirjoittelee noita juttuja suomipyöräilijöiden dopingin käytöstä.

Ja sulla on Markku ollut aika tungettelevia kaappeja sun salilla. Mun salitreenit on ollut 2-3 kertaa viikossa talvella eikä mun salien kaapit ole mitään tarjonnu vaikka muuten hommaa eivät hirveästi ole peitelleetkään. Pitää kyllä ottaa taas salitreeni ohjelmaan kun kiri irtoaa nyt kahden talven salitreenitauon jälkeen kuin purkka sukasta.

----------


## Hevonen

> Hevonen tarkoitti varmaankin tätä 27.4.2007 julkaistua juttua:
> 
> [I]Dopingaineiden käyttö on yleistä tavallisten kuntoilijoiden keskuudessa, selviää Turun yliopistossa tekeillä olevasta väitöstutkimuksesta.
> 
> Tutkimuksen mukaan 16 prosenttia 15 - 35-vuotiaista kuntosalilla kävijöistä käyttää terveydelle haitallisia dopingvalmisteita. Pelkästään dopingaineita käyttäviä miehiä on noin 32 000, kun aiemmin lääkeaineilla suoritustaan parantavia urheilijoita on arvioitu olevan noin 10 000.



Saattoi olla että tuosta jäi mieleeni luku 30 000. Kyseisen tutkimuksen osalta on todettava että se keskittyi kuntosaliharrastajiin ja toisaalta että se tehtiin internetin kyselytutkimuksena pakkotoisto.com:in kautta.

Dopingin käyttäjien kokonaismäärää arvioitaessa, tuosta puuttuu eräät harrastajaryhmät sekä toisaalta lukemaa vääristää isompaan suuntaan nimenomaan tuo pakkotoisto.com jossa on omanlaisensa arvomaailma ja jäsenistö.

_Edittiä: Ai niin, kevennyksenä loppuun; kuten viesteistä olemme huomanneet, punttisaleilla käy myös ihmisiä joiden ensisijainen harrastus on pyöräily ja hehän eivät Deetä ota, joten siitä loppuporukasta ottaa vielä useampi, jotta päästään tutkimuksessa esitettyihin lukuihin *sarkasmihymiö_

----------


## OJ

> Saattoi olla että tuosta jäi mieleeni luku 30 000. Kyseisen tutkimuksen osalta on todettava että se keskittyi kuntosaliharrastajiin ja toisaalta että se tehtiin internetin kyselytutkimuksena pakkotoisto.com:in kautta.
> 
> Dopingin käyttäjien kokonaismäärää arvioitaessa, tuosta puuttuu eräät harrastajaryhmät sekä toisaalta lukemaa vääristää isompaan suuntaan nimenomaan tuo pakkotoisto.com jossa on omanlaisensa arvomaailma ja jäsenistö.



Niin toihan on vähän sama kuin tutkisi suomalaisten pyöräilyä Fillari-lehden foorumin käyttäjien ollessa tutkimuskohteena. Tulokset olisivat esim. "Polkupyörien keskihinta on 1500€", "tyypillinen pyöräilty matka päivässä on 50km" jne. jne.

Jos Pakkotoisto.comin jäsenistä vain 16% on kokeillut efedriiniä tai anabolisia, niin se on mun mielestä yllättävän vähän. Jos toi tutkimus on tosiaan tehty kyselytutkimuksena Pakkotoisto.comin jäsenille, niin miten siitä on vedetty johtopäätös, että Suomessa olisi 32 000 anabolisten käyttäjää? Tietty toi on helppo tapa toteuttaa ko. tutkimus (jos vielä helpommaksi menee, niin silloin tutkimusken tekijä joutuu vetämään tulokset hatusta), mutta ei tosta kovin luotettavia tuloksia saa.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Kyllähän se niin ilmiselvää touhua saleilla on. Kavereita jotka parissa vuodessakin turpoaa karseaan massaan. Ja sitten kavereita jotka on ihan palaneita lamppuja kun syystä tai toisesta on kuurit on lopetettu.

----------


## Mika A

> Jos Pakkotoisto.comin jäsenistä vain 16% on kokeillut efedriiniä tai anabolisia, niin se on mun mielestä yllättävän vähän. Jos toi tutkimus on tosiaan tehty kyselytutkimuksena Pakkotoisto.comin jäsenille, niin miten siitä on vedetty johtopäätös, että Suomessa olisi 32 000 anabolisten käyttäjää?



Ei ole ainakaan käytetty suoraan Kansallisen liikuntatutkimuksen tuloksia eri lajien harrastajamääristä (s.24), koska kuntosaliharrastajia on tuon mukaan 524 000. Tästä 16 % olisi yli 80 000. Jotakin korjauskerrointa on siis käytetty... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Marko Kovanen

En jaksa nyt poimia mitään yhtä viestiä kun samat asiat on tulleet useammassa viestissä. Jos joku pohdiskelee mitä vaihtoehtoja nykyiselle järjestelmälle on, se ei tarkoita, että kyseinen henkilö olisi kannustamassa lakien ja sääntöjen rikkomiseen. Lait ja säännöt muuttuvat ajan myötä.

Eettisyys on kärjistettynä sitä, että pohditaan kannattaako tappaa kolme ihmistä, että kaksi ihmistä säilyisi, jos kaksi ihmistä on tiedemiehiä, jotka keksisivät parannuksen syöpään ja kolme ihmistä rappioalkoholisteja. Erilaisilla arvostuksilla saadaan erilaisia eettisiä päätöksiä. Jos omaa oikeassa olemista perustellaan eettisyydellä olisi kiva kuulla myös perusteet.

Moraali. Ei ole moraalisesti oikein antaa tyhmien pitää rahojaan. En ole oikein missään nähnyt yleispätevää selitystä moraalille. Se on jotain etiikan tapaista, mutta siihen on lisätty jotain yhteisöllistä. Kuitenkin moraali elää jatkuvasti ja se mikä tänään on moraalisesti oikein voi tulevaisuudessa olla moraalisesti väärin, kun moraalin taustalla oleva etiikka on pohdittu uudelleen. Tai jotain sinne päin.

Jos käytetään perusteluna, että se on moraalisesti/eettisesti oikein, olisi rakentavaa perustella miksi se on moraalisesti/eettisesti oikein.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Oliks tää tässä?  :Hymy:

----------


## Tuomas

Ihan hyvää juttuahan tuossa on ollut ja Kovasen viimeinen viesti ihan hyvä.

Antiikin olympialaisissa muinoin pidettiin paheksuttavana kun joku urheilija harjoitteli ennen suoritusta.

Mites se slogan meneekään...Nopeammin, korkeammalle, voimakkaammin

vai

Voittaminen ei ole tärkeintä vaan itsensä ylittäminen?

Kyllähän nuo välineet, ravinteet ja olosuhteet kehittyvät ja ovat kehittyneet aikojen saatossa, eikä kaikilla ole parhaisiin ikinä mahdollisuutta...

Entäs sitten ihmisten erilaiset lähtökohdat? Kyllähän sitä on tutkittu että nandi-heimon juoksijoilla on fysiologisesti todella hyvät lähtökohdat juosta kovaa. Pitäisikö siis tasavertaisuuden nimissä sallia muille geenidoping?

Entäs kun osa urheilijoista asuu korkealla tai omaa paremmat (taloudelliset) mahdollisuudet korkean paikan harjoitteluun? Pitää muille sallia alppimaja tasapuolisuuden nimissä?

Entäs kun joillain on luonnostaan hyvät punasoluarvot ja toisella veri taas ei oikein jaksa kuljettaa. Onko oikein että toinen vetääkin rautatabletteja naamaan tai lääkitsee itseään muuten?

Onkos sitten vitamiinien piikittäminen oikein jos tekee sen mieluummin niin kuin syömällä? Entäs sitten vitamiinitabletit?

Entäs jos ei ole varaa/resurssia syödä ja juoda riittävän hyvin ja haluaakin edistää palautumista nesteytyksellä? 

Nää aina arvovalintakysymyksiä ja sitten joku instanssi yleensä päättää ne meidän puolesta että mikä on oikein ja mikä väärin...

----------


## p bonk

> ...Moraali. Ei ole moraalisesti oikein antaa tyhmien pitää rahojaan. ...



What? Eli siis on oikein huijata tyhmempää? Tai viedä tikkari lapselta?

----------


## p bonk

> ... Doping, joka parantaa suorituskykyä, tuntuu taas olevan joku Suuri Saatana. Tätä minä en voi ymmärtää enkä ole mitään perustelua tälle asenteelle vieläkään saanut.







> Pahoja kysymyksiä..
> 
> Minusta huijaaminen ja valehtelu on sangen halveksuttavaa ja joskus kyllä harmittaa miten ihmiset selviävät siitä seuraamuksitta tai mikä vielä pahempaa, hyötyvät siitä.
> 
> Urheilukilpailuissa ei tietenkään saa käyttää mitä tahansa keinoja, säännöissähän se on varmasti sanottu mitkä keinot ovat sallittuja. Esim. doping on kiellettyä ja sitä ei siksi saisi käyttää, mutta on oiva esimerkki siitä miten epärehellisyydellä saa henkilökohtaista hyötyä.



Pystytkö vielä jotenkin perustelemaan dopingin käyttöä?

----------


## Marko Kovanen

> Oliks tää tässä?



Ois mulla vielä pari juttua, mut tää alkaa viedä liian paljon aikaa, jos tässä alkais kunnolla ja syvällisemmin väittelemään.  :Cool:

----------


## Marko Kovanen

> What? Eli siis on oikein huijata tyhmempää? Tai viedä tikkari lapselta?



Ei siinä puhuttu mitään huijaamisesta. Ainoastaan rahojen pitämisestä. Tää menee vähän kansantalouden suuntaan. Viisas osaa sijoittaa rahat tuottavasti ja kansantaloutta edistävästi, kun tyhmä saattaa tuhlata ne johonkin, josta ei ole kenellekkään hyötyä ja joka voi vielä aiheuttaa ikäviä asioita. Tästä syystä tyhmän ei saisi antaa pitää rahojaan.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## ketju44

> Ois mulla vielä pari juttua, mut tää alkaa viedä liian paljon aikaa, jos tässä alkais kunnolla ja syvällisemmin väittelemään.



Älä vielä lopeta. Haluaisin edelleen kuulla motiivin joka ois muutakin kun, että kumminkin käytetään.
Onneksi vielä melko suuri osa ihmisistä tuomitsee Ison D:n. 
No eipä silti on noita muuallakin. Hollantikos se oli kun salli pedofiilipuolueen  :Vihainen:  ( kún kumminkin käytetään  :Cool:  )

----------


## ironi

hmmm... voisiko joku muotoilla fiksusti täsät vaikka gallupin, niin saataisiin mahdollisesti kaivettua esiin mitä suuri yleisö on mieltä. Tähän keskusteluun kun on ottanut osaa vain muutamat "aktiivit". Sehän voisi olla muotoa sallisitko kontrolloidun dopingin käytön tms????

Itsellä ei ole juuri nyt aikaa, mut jos jollakin vaikka työpäivässä on leppoisia hetkiä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mika Nieminen

Niin. Huipulle nousseet yksilöt ovat, kauniisti sanottuna "kilpailuhenkisiä" ja monet heistä ovat valmiita tekemään suuria uhrauksia kohotakseen sille korkeimmalle korokkeelle, jopa omasta terveydestään välittämättä. 

Jo senkin takia on tärkeää, että doping aineiden käyttökieltoa valvotaan mahdollisimman tarkasti. 
On ihan totta, ettei testeillä kyetä luotettavasti havaitsemaan monia merkittäviä aineita, (epo, kasvuhormooni) mutta jo nykyinen hematokriitti arvojen kontrolli on lopettanut kestävyys urheilijoiden mystiset öiset "sydänkohtaukset" liki kokonaan. Enää ei ole Herra 60 prosenttisia.

Ei ole myöskään tulevien harrastajien kannalta hyväksi, että edes kontrolloitu douppaus sallittaisiin. Se veisi junnujen vanhemmilta halun kannustaa lapsiaan kilpaurheilun pariin. 
Ja aivan kuten YT totesi: Suuren yleisön ja sponsoreiden kiinnostus aineilla kyllästettyihin ihmisen kaltaisiin koneisiin taatusti lopahtasi alkuinnostuksen jälkeen.

Pitäisiköhän perustaa: _Pro lisää rahaa doping valvontaan yhdistys._

----------


## Janu

> Pystytkö vielä jotenkin perustelemaan dopingin käyttöä?



Oletkohan nyt käynyt ihan eri keskustelua kuin minä?   Minä olen keskustellut doping-kiellosta ja sen järkevyydestä/tarpeellisuudesta, en sen käytöstä.

----------


## Janu

> Älä vielä lopeta. Haluaisin edelleen kuulla motiivin joka ois muutakin kun, että kumminkin käytetään.
> Onneksi vielä melko suuri osa ihmisistä tuomitsee Ison D:n. 
> No eipä silti on noita muuallakin. Hollantikos se oli kun salli pedofiilipuolueen  ( kún kumminkin käytetään  )



Minä jatkan vielä!  :Leveä hymy: 

Motiivini ei ole se, että "kumminkin käytetään", muuten kuin välillisesti. Minulla motiivi on se, että muiden elämän rajoittaminen vain oman moraalitajun perusteella tai muulla kuvitteellisella perusteella on väärin. Voisin luetella hirveän määrän esimerkkejä mitä _minun mielestäni_ voitaisiin kieltää vaikka heti, en ole moisia kieltoja kuitenkaan vaatimassa koska en katso minulla olevan _mitään_ oikeutta rajoittaa muiden elämää _tarpeettomasti_. Tupakasta ja alkoholista, joita en itse käytä, aiheutuu tämän ketjun eräiden kommenttien perusteella minulle kuluja, eli siitä on välitöntä haittaa minulle. Olenko silti vaatimassa muilta niiden kieltämistä? En tietenkään. Sen sijaan minusta olisi oikein jos niiden käyttäjät kustantaisivat itse kaikki siitä aiheutuvat kulut.

Nyt tilanne on se, että doping on kielletty, mutta sen valvonta ontuu pahasti, eli sitä siitä huolimatta käytetään. Pystytäänkö valvontaa tehostamaan niin, että oikeasti dopingista käryää _aina_? Ei sille näytä. Mitä vaihtoehtoja on korjata asia? Kuka maksaa sen haitat _nyt_? Entä silloin kun se olisi laillista? Alkaako valjeta?

Pedofiili-rinnastuksesi on suunnilleen niin pielessä kuin olla ja voi.

----------


## Janu

> En itse näy yhtään konkreettista syytä miksi doping pitäisi tai kannattaisi sallia. Periaatteessa saman tien voitaisiin sallia murhaaminen, raiskaaminen yms. rikollinen toiminta.



Sama vika kuin jollain muullakin; muilta asioiden kieltäminen oman mielipiteen perusteella on OK ja rinnastukset totaalisen pielessä.

Mitä ovat ne konkreettiset syyt miksi dopingin pitää olla kiellettyä? (huomioi vastatessasi jo miljoona kertaa mainitsemani tupakka ja alkoholi sekä niiden laillisuus/laittomuus sekä niiden haittojen kustannusten jakautuminen)





> Pyöräily on vaativa ja kova laji, jossa varmasti pystyy suorituskykyä parantamaan vippaskonsteilla. Mutta se tulee karsia pois ammattilaisten säännöllisellä testaamisella. On hyvä, että tapauksia paljastuu. Se on oikea suunta ja karsii halua epärehellisyyteen.



On tottakai hyvä, että sääntöjä valvotaan. Dopingin kohdalla valitettavasti näyttää siltä, että sen valvonta ei ole riittävän tehokasta syistä joita en tiedä.

----------


## Janu

> Oliks tää tässä?



Pikkuhiljaa  :Vink:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mika Nieminen

> Pikkuhiljaa



Ei tässä vielä ole kaikkia sanoja käytetty.  :Hymy:

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> Dopingin kohdalla valitettavasti näyttää siltä, että sen valvonta ei ole riittävän tehokasta syistä joita en tiedä.



Löytyyköhän faktuaalista tietoa kuinka paljon lisenssipyöräilijät käyttävät dopingia. En tarkoita PT liigaa vaan kaikkia maailman lisenssipyöräilijöitä. Montako prosenttia meistä käyttää? Montako prosenttia lisenssin omaavista kestävyysjuoksijoista, futaajista, lätkän pelaajista (noh, marginaalilaji tosin..) käyttää. 

Tällainen tilasto olisi kiva nähdä tai edes lisenssien määrä kontra dopingkäryt lajiryhmittäin. Olisiko tilanne niin paha pyöräilyn suhteen vai tiedotusvälineiden sapelinkalistelua yhteistyökumppaneidensa eteen?

----------


## Mika A

Tuossa välillä luulin Kovasen ja Tuomaksen kirjoitusten perusteella, että keskustelu olisi menossa oikeaan suuntaan. Dopingin yleistä sallittavuutta tai tuomittavuutta arvosteltaessa pitäisi miettiä, mikä on (huippu-)urheilun yleinen tarkoitusperä. Onko se 
- osa uskonnollista seremoniaa (kuten antiikin olympiakisat alun perin) 
- osa sotilaskasvatusta (esimerkkejä alkaen antiikin Spartasta) tai 
- muuta valtiojohtoista rodunjalostustoimintaa (esim. Natsi-Saksa ja kommunistiset maat, jolloin urhelija on vain koekaniinina valtiojohtoisen koneiston hammaspyörästössä),
- osa muuta kansallishengen nostatusohjelmaa (varmaankin huippu-urheilun perinteinen asema Suomessa)
- viihdettä
- bisnestä
- osa ihmistaimen kasvatusta kokonaisvaltaiseksi psykofyysisesksi kokonaisuudeksi (kannattaa edelleenkin etsiä käsiinsä Jyri Puhakaisen "Kesytytetyt kehot")
- osa "itsensä toteuttamista" tai "elämysten etsintää" vailla sen kummempi kasvatuksellisia näkökohtia
- tai jotakin muuta.

Tämä näkökulma määrittänee aika pitkälle kunkin keskustelijan moraalikoodin. Ja tämä taas sen, mikä on sallittua ja mikä kiellettyä.

Nykyisellään koodina on "suorituskyvyn keinotekoinen parantaminen on kiellettyä". Onko jo harjoittelu suorituskyvyn keinotekoista parantamista, sehän sopeuttaa ruumista tiettyihin tehtäviin muiden ehkä muiden ominaisuuksien kustannuksella? Mutta jotkut ihmiset ovat luonnostaan eli perimältään kykenevämpiä tiettyihin tehtäviin kuin toiset. Tämä johtaa siihen, että isommat yksiköt, yleensä valtiot - tai esim. ammattilaisjoukkueet - valikoivat itselleen sopivaa geeniainesta, jota harjoitetetutaan menetelmillä, joiden paremmudesta kamppaillaan järjestelmien kesken. Mielestäni tämä sulkee pois kaikki yksilölähtöiset motiivit pois huippu-urheilusta. Kyse on siis jonkinlaisesta järjestelmien kilpailusta, mutta ehkä tänä päivänä ei niinkään valtioiden välillä.

Tervettä, tavoiteltavaa, sopiva ideaali ja toimintamalli lapsille ja nuorille?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Ohiampuja

Vai että huippu-urheilun tarkoitusperä? Kunto- ja terveysurheilun tarkoitusperät ovat varsin selkeät, mutta homma vaikeutuu, kun siihen tulee se huippu tai kilpa sana eteen. 

Mutta mielestäni se bisnestä ja kansallista hengen kohotusta. Tämä bisnes motiivi on mielestäni aika selvä, kun katsoo huippu- eli ammattilaisurheilun taustavaikuttajia ja rahoittajia. Nykyään lähes joka lajissa, ehkä joitakin poikkeuksia löytyy, esim huipputason suunnistus yms.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Noin se kutakuinkin menee. Onhan se junnuille kyseenalainen toimintamalli tuolla tavalla, mutta kenttä on laaja ja nuo ongelmat ovat varsin korkealla tasolla. On kilpapyöräilyssä paljon hyvääkin vaikka ylemmällä tasolla joudutaan tekemään kovaa työtä, ettei homma lähde lapasesta. 

Sosiaaliset ja kulttuurien erotkin vaikuttavat paljon. Täältä kun lämpimän leivän ja raikkaan maidon äärestä lähtee yksi poika ja jostain Venäjän sähköttömästä syrjäkylästä lähtee toinen poika, niin niillä voi olla ihan eri tavoitteet. Toinen ajattelee että menenpä tekuun jos ei onnaa ja toinen päättää että tekee_mitä vaan_mutta viiden vuoden päästä asutaan Monacossa ja takaisin syrjäkylälle en mene kuin arkussa.

----------


## Marko Kovanen

Dopingin käytössä on kyse oikeudesta päättää omasta ruumiistaan. Pedofiliassa, murhaamisessa ja raiskaamisessa tätä oikeutta rikotaan. Jos tässä keskustelussa joku haluaa sallia pedofilian, murhaamisen ja raiskaamisen, se on dopingin kieltämisen kannattajat. Näiden mielestä ihmisellä ei saisi olla oikeutta päättää omasta ruumiistaan. Näin niin kuin kärjistäen. Tää keskustelu olisi mielekkäämpää, jos kiihkoilijat eivät enää laukoisi vastaavia älyttömyyksiä.

----------


## kolpakko

> En jaksa nyt poimia mitään yhtä viestiä kun samat asiat on tulleet useammassa viestissä. Jos joku pohdiskelee mitä vaihtoehtoja nykyiselle järjestelmälle on, se ei tarkoita, että kyseinen henkilö olisi kannustamassa lakien ja sääntöjen rikkomiseen. Lait ja säännöt muuttuvat ajan myötä.
> 
> Eettisyys on kärjistettynä sitä, että pohditaan kannattaako tappaa kolme ihmistä, että kaksi ihmistä säilyisi, jos kaksi ihmistä on tiedemiehiä, jotka keksisivät parannuksen syöpään ja kolme ihmistä rappioalkoholisteja. Erilaisilla arvostuksilla saadaan erilaisia eettisiä päätöksiä. Jos omaa oikeassa olemista perustellaan eettisyydellä olisi kiva kuulla myös perusteet.
> 
> Moraali. Ei ole moraalisesti oikein antaa tyhmien pitää rahojaan. En ole oikein missään nähnyt yleispätevää selitystä moraalille. Se on jotain etiikan tapaista, mutta siihen on lisätty jotain yhteisöllistä. Kuitenkin moraali elää jatkuvasti ja se mikä tänään on moraalisesti oikein voi tulevaisuudessa olla moraalisesti väärin, kun moraalin taustalla oleva etiikka on pohdittu uudelleen. Tai jotain sinne päin.
> 
> Jos käytetään perusteluna, että se on moraalisesti/eettisesti oikein, olisi rakentavaa perustella miksi se on moraalisesti/eettisesti oikein.



Vedit juuri etiikan ja moraalin rastilla pummin.
Toivotaan että ne joskus vielä löytyy.

Eli kärjistettynä elämä hukassa

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Kun ottaa lisenssin hyväksyy sopimusehdot. En tiedä onko sellaista ennäkkopäätöstä, että doping sallittiin koska urheilun kattojärjestön säännöt jäävät toiseksi jonkun ihmisoikeusjulistuksen rinnalla. Päättääkö tästä Haagin tuomiosituin vai CONI  :Leveä hymy: 

Opetus: Jos olet sitä mieltä, että haluat tehdä kropallais mitä lystää, niin älä ota lisenssiä  :Hymy:

----------


## fisuman

> Dopingin käytössä on kyse oikeudesta päättää omasta ruumiistaan.



Et kyllä ole ihan sieltä viisaimmasta päästä jos tuota mieltä ihan aikuisten oikeesti olet. Dopingin käytöllä ja oikeudella päättää omasta kehostaan ei ole mitään tekemistä keskenään. Jos yksi huippu-urheilija douppaa niin silloin kaikkien muidenkin jotka haluavat pärjätä on PAKKO doupata. Se johtaa varustelukierteeseen. Tämä on ongelman ydin. Ja tämän syyn vuoksi myös rinnastukset alkoholiin ja tupakkaan ovat täysin pielessä. Kyllähän jokainen saa itseänsä myrkyttää kun ei aiheuta muille terveydellistä, taloudellista tai muuta haittaa.

Ongelmaan on tasan kolme ratkaisua:

1) Nykymalli eli douppaus on kiellettyä ja siitä rangaistaan eli kaikki kilpailevat rehellisin eväin. Nykyrangaistukset eivät ole riittäviä tämän mallin toimimiseksi mutta suunta on oikea.

2) Perustetaan erikseen douppaajien sarja. Kunpaa silloin seuraisit, kumpi olisi sponsoreiden suosiossa ja kumman sarjan menestyjistä tulisi sankareita? Niinpä. Eli sen vuoksi douppaajat yrittäisi kaikin keinoin ujuttautua luomu-urheilijoiden sarjaan eli tämä malli ei toimi.

3) Lopetetaan koko huippu-urheilu bisnes. Mihin me tarvitsemme tällaista sirkushuvia? Eikö tärkeintä ole kuitenkin se oma kuntoilu terveysvaikutuksineen ja elämyksineen?

----------


## Hevonen

> Opetus: Jos olet sitä mieltä, että haluat tehdä kropallais mitä lystää, niin älä ota lisenssiä



Ei kun älä jää kiinni. Sehän on homman pointti.

----------


## buhvalo

> Dopingin käytössä on kyse oikeudesta päättää omasta ruumiistaan. Pedofiliassa, murhaamisessa ja raiskaamisessa tätä oikeutta rikotaan. Jos tässä keskustelussa joku haluaa sallia pedofilian, murhaamisen ja raiskaamisen, se on dopingin kieltämisen kannattajat. Näiden mielestä ihmisellä ei saisi olla oikeutta päättää omasta ruumiistaan. Näin niin kuin kärjistäen. Tää keskustelu olisi mielekkäämpää, jos kiihkoilijat eivät enää laukoisi vastaavia älyttömyyksiä.




Kuvailetko miten DDR:n tai Kiinan doping-nuoriso on päättänyt omasta ruumiistaan, olisiko tilanne parantunut jos doping olisi sallittua. Tai onko 'syvällisesti' ajatellen eettisesti oikein että voidaan tuhota esim 1000:n urheilijan terveys kansakunnan ideologian paremmuuden osoittamiseksi. Analogiaa nykypäivään saadaan korvaamalla kansakunta joukkueella tai tallilla, vastaavasti tuloksenteko mitataan rahalla eikä ideologisella kilpailulla.

Tokihan jää mahdollisuus jättää talli tai joukkue jos douppaaminen osoittautuu "pakoksi". Mutta kaikille se ei olle todellinen vaihtoehto kun nuoruus on uhrattu lajille eikä muuta tuloa ole näkyvissä, varsinkin kun esim. jalkapallossa saavat ihan kohtuullista korvausta harrastamisesta.

----------


## Antti Salonen

> 1) Nykymalli eli douppaus on kiellettyä ja siitä rangaistaan eli kaikki kilpailevat rehellisin eväin. Nykyrangaistukset eivät ole riittäviä tämän mallin toimimiseksi mutta suunta on oikea.



Ei rangaistuskäytäntö suinkaan ole se nykymallin ensisijainen ongelma vaan se, että valvonnan keinot tulevat jatkuvasti jälkijunassa. Nykymalli on siten se, että douppaus on kiellettyä, mutta sitä ei pystytä valvomaan. Tästä seuraa vääjäämättä *ammattiurheilussa* se tosiasia, että uskoakseni harva (kovaa faktaa tästä tuskin on meistä kenelläkään) lajin huipulla kilpailee rehellisin eväin. Paineet pärjäämiseen ovat todella kovat, joten ne keinot käytetään, jotka ovat käytettävissä.

----------


## p bonk

> Oletkohan nyt käynyt ihan eri keskustelua kuin minä? Minä olen keskustellut doping-kiellosta ja sen järkevyydestä/tarpeellisuudesta, en sen käytöstä.



Jos doping vapautuu, sen käyttö lisääntyy. Kuka siitä hyötyy aineiden vamistajien lisäksi?

----------


## Janu

> Jos doping vapautuu, sen käyttö lisääntyy. Kuka siitä hyötyy aineiden vamistajien lisäksi?



Minä. Sillä edellytyksellä toki, että niille doping-aineille määrätään haittavero.

----------


## p bonk

> Minä. Sillä edellytyksellä toki, että niille doping-aineille määrätään haittavero.



Et hyödy. Haittaveron tuotto ei kuitenkaan riittäisi, sillä se nostaisi hinnan pilviin ja sitten voittaisi järjestäytynyt rikollisuus. Sitäkö oikeasti haluat?

----------


## Janu

> Dopingin käytöllä ja oikeudella päättää omasta kehostaan ei ole mitään tekemistä keskenään.



Kyllä on, et vain halua ymmärtää tai et vaivautunut ajattelemaan mitä Marko tarkoitti.





> Jos yksi huippu-urheilija douppaa niin silloin kaikkien muidenkin jotka haluavat pärjätä on PAKKO doupata. Se johtaa varustelukierteeseen. Tämä on ongelman ydin. Ja tämän syyn vuoksi myös rinnastukset alkoholiin ja tupakkaan ovat täysin pielessä. Kyllähän jokainen saa itseänsä myrkyttää kun ei aiheuta muille terveydellistä, taloudellista tai muuta haittaa.



Ei todellakaan ole mikään _pakko_. Viittaan aikaisempaan mainintaani suomalaisesta naispyöräilijästä joka löi hanskat tiskiin koska ei suostunut douppaamaan.

Se tilanne _on jo_, että kansainvälisellä tasolla pärjätäkseen on doupattava. On jokaisen oma valinta lähteekö siihen vai ei, onko tärkeämpää oma terveys vai menestyminen urheilussa.





> Ongelmaan on tasan kolme ratkaisua:
> 
> 1) Nykymalli eli douppaus on kiellettyä ja siitä rangaistaan eli kaikki kilpailevat rehellisin eväin. Nykyrangaistukset eivät ole riittäviä tämän mallin toimimiseksi mutta suunta on oikea.
> 
> 2) Perustetaan erikseen douppaajien sarja. Kunpaa silloin seuraisit, kumpi olisi sponsoreiden suosiossa ja kumman sarjan menestyjistä tulisi sankareita? Niinpä. Eli sen vuoksi douppaajat yrittäisi kaikin keinoin ujuttautua luomu-urheilijoiden sarjaan eli tämä malli ei toimi.
> 
> 3) Lopetetaan koko huippu-urheilu bisnes. Mihin me tarvitsemme tällaista sirkushuvia? Eikö tärkeintä ole kuitenkin se oma kuntoilu terveysvaikutuksineen ja elämyksineen?



Mihin me varsinaisesti tarvitsemme mitään? Ruokaa, lepoa ja maksimaalinen määrä kopulointia (jälkiseuraamuksineen); niillä hoituu ihmisen biologinen tehtävä. Ovat vielä jostain kumman syystä niitä elämän nautittavimpia asioita  :Vink: 

Minä en huippu-urheilun kaltaista sirkushuvia kaipaa yhtään joten minun puolestani lopetetaan vaan. Ei ole kuitenkaan yksittäisen henkilön päätettävissä loppuuko se vai ei. Urheilu on bisnestä ja niin kauan kun sille on ostajia sitä bisnestä myös tehdään. Kun en seuraa kilpaurheilua oikeastaan mistään mediasta niin omalta osaltani olen edesauttamassa sen bisneksen loppumista, kuten myös niiden parkojen huippu-urheilijoiden pakko-douppaamisen jolla vastoin tahtoaan pilaavat terveytensä ja samalla pakottavat muutkin pilaamaan terveytensä. Mitä sinä teet asian ja näiden henkilöiden terveyden eteen?  :Hymy:

----------


## fisuman

> Ei rangaistuskäytäntö suinkaan ole se nykymallin ensisijainen ongelma vaan se, että valvonnan keinot tulevat jatkuvasti jälkijunassa. Nykymalli on siten se, että douppaus on kiellettyä, mutta sitä ei pystytä valvomaan. Tästä seuraa vääjäämättä *ammattiurheilussa* se tosiasia, että uskoakseni harva (kovaa faktaa tästä tuskin on meistä kenelläkään) lajin huipulla kilpailee rehellisin eväin. Paineet pärjäämiseen ovat todella kovat, joten ne keinot käytetään, jotka ovat käytettävissä.



Oot kyl melkolailla oikeassa. Vaikea tilanne. Mutta ylivoimasesti suurin osa ja ainakin ne halvimmat ja helpoiten saatavilla olevat aineet pystytään nykypäivänä kuitenkin näytteistä löytämään joten kukaan ei niitä käyttäisi jos rangaistuksena olis vaikkapa elinikäinen kilpailukielto heti ekasta kärystä, hallussapidosta tai muista pitävistä käytön todisteista. Maksimissaan kahden vuoden kielto ei ole mikään pelote kun vaakakupissa on miljoonatienestit kuten vaikkapa kaikista viime vuosien epo-käryista hyvin käy ilmi.

----------


## Janu

> Et hyödy. Haittaveron tuotto ei kuitenkaan riittäisi, sillä se nostaisi hinnan pilviin ja sitten voittaisi järjestäytynyt rikollisuus. Sitäkö oikeasti haluat?



En jaksa toistella kommenttejani tuosta veron suuruudesta. Nyt moista haittaveroa, kuten muitakaan veroja, ei mene niistä ymmärtääkseni _lainkaan_ jolloin haittojen kustannukset tulevat minun maksettavakseni _täysimääräisenä_ ja se ei mielestäni ole oikein. Onko sinusta?

Vallitsevassa tilanteessa on pakko hoitaa ko. bisnes pimeästi. Jos doping olisi sallittua niin sen voisi tehdä ihan rehellisesti. Kuka sitä bisnestä nyt muuten pyörittää?

Ymmärtääkseni monet lääkkeet maksavat paljon apteekissa niin saako niitä sitten jostain kadunkulmasta pimeästi, halvemmalla?

----------


## p bonk

> En jaksa toistella kommenttejani tuosta veron suuruudesta. Nyt moista haittaveroa, kuten muitakaan veroja, ei mene niistä ymmärtääkseni _lainkaan_ jolloin haittojen kustannukset tulevat minun maksettavakseni _täysimääräisenä_ ja se ei mielestäni ole oikein. Onko sinusta?
> 
> Vallitsevassa tilanteessa on pakko hoitaa ko. bisnes pimeästi. Jos doping olisi sallittua niin sen voisi tehdä ihan rehellisesti. Kuka sitä bisnestä nyt muuten pyörittää?



Laillinen liiketoiminta tulisi vain nykyisen lisäksi eikä tilalle ja suurentunut kysyntä ja laillistettu status vain helpottaisivat harmaata liiketoimintaa. Miksi ostaa kallista dopingia valtionyhtiöltä kun Juri myy sitä salilla puoleen hintaan?





> Ymmärtääkseni monet lääkkeet maksavat paljon apteekissa niin saako niitä sitten jostain kadunkulmasta pimeästi, halvemmalla?



Saa. Netistä. Tulli koettaa jahdata niitä parhaansa mukaan. Osa tavarasta on kuranttia, osa parhaimmillaan harmitonta ja tehotonta, osa vaarallista käyttäjälleen.

----------


## fisuman

> Ei todellakaan ole mikään _pakko_. Viittaan aikaisempaan mainintaani suomalaisesta naispyöräilijästä joka löi hanskat tiskiin koska ei suostunut douppaamaan.



Et lukenut mitä kirjoitin mutta hyvä kun otit tämän tapauksen esiin koska se juurikin korostaa sen mitä tarkoitin. Kyseinen henkilö ei luomuna pärjännyt douppaajia vastaan joten rehellisenä ihmisenä ainoa vaihtoehto oli lopettaa. Eli jos yksi douppaa on muiden doupattava vähintään saman verran JOS HALUAA MENESTYÄ. Toki voi myös lopettaa.

Enpä haluaisi jo junnujen treeneissä alkaa kuuluttamaan että "parempi lopettaa jo nyt heti alkuunsa jos haaveilette kansainvälisestä menestyksestä mutta ette halua huijata ja mahdollisesti vaarantaa terveyttänne käyttämällä dopingia". Oma valintahan se on vai onko sittenkään?

----------


## KaisaTheKissa

Kyllähän yksilö saa omasta terveydestään päättää ja jos haluaa vetää nappeja jotta puntti nousee tai pyörä kulkee, niin vetäköön. Kunhan ei aja lisenssikilpailuissa tai muissa vastaavissa joissa on yhteiset pelisäännöt. Ainoa ongelma taitaa olla sitten se, että kun on tullut vakavia terveysongelmia, niin sitten kaverit ovat vaatimassa että yhteiskunta maksaa heidän hoitonsa ja lääkkeensä ja ties mitkä. Siis, jos yksilöllä on vapaus tehdä mitä lystää, tehköön, mutta vastatkoon itse tekemisistään. Itse olen ottanut kyseisen linjan ja se pitää.

Jos joku lähtee väittämään, että dopingilla olisi jotain hyviä terveysvaikutuksia, niin tottahan se on. Maltillisesti käytettynä voidaan hoitaa joitain sairauksia jos on esimerkiksi puutetiloja tai muita vastaavia. Mutta ainoa ongelma on, että lähes jokaisella aineella on haittavaikutuksia ja melko radikaaleja. EPO on todistettavasti tappanut paljon urhelijoita. Kasvuhormonit ja mieshormonit aiheuttavat agressiota, ties mitä aineenvaihduntaongelmia, hedelmättömyyttä ja kaikkea muuta kivaa. Tuskin kukaan täysjärkinen tahtoo, että penkistä nousee se 150 kg mutta sitten sängyssä lerpattaa ja lauotaan tyhjiä.

Kysehän tavisten dopingissa on hyvinpitkälle siitä, että ei ole oikeasti halua. Tahdotaan asioita tyyliin, "olisi niin kiva jos olisin hoikempi" tai "olisi niin kiva jos osaisin puhua espanjaa". Se jää sitten siihen, ei edes yritetä laihduttaa tai opetella sitä espanjaa. Jos joku haluaa olla kovassa kunnossa ja kaunis ja ihana, niin tekee asioita, jotka tukevat tavoitetta eikä vedä aineita. SPEDET!

----------


## OJ

> Minä en huippu-urheilun kaltaista sirkushuvia kaipaa yhtään joten minun puolestani lopetetaan vaan. Ei ole kuitenkaan yksittäisen henkilön päätettävissä loppuuko se vai ei. Urheilu on bisnestä ja niin kauan kun sille on ostajia sitä bisnestä myös tehdään. Kun en seuraa kilpaurheilua oikeastaan mistään mediasta niin omalta osaltani olen edesauttamassa sen bisneksen loppumista, kuten myös niiden parkojen huippu-urheilijoiden pakko-douppaamisen jolla vastoin tahtoaan pilaavat terveytensä ja samalla pakottavat muutkin pilaamaan terveytensä. Mitä sinä teet asian ja näiden henkilöiden terveyden eteen?



Eli et seuraa etkä ilmeisesti ole erityisemmin kilpaillutkaan? Ei nyt millään pahalla, mutta mitenhän tolla pohjalla voi ymmärtää esimerkiksi noita syitä mitkä saa jotktu käyttämään kiellettyjä aineita? Hyvä sitten huudella, että sallitaan duuping kun eihän sitä ole pakko käyttää. Kovanen nyt on joskus pyöräkilpailussa käynyt, mutta sillä taisi jo vuosia sitten olla "kaikki douppaa...suomessakin" mielipiteet. 

Minä en kannata dopingin sallimista koska minä kilpailen edelleenkin ja satsin salliminen pakottaisi minut joko lopettamaan tai käyttämään itsekin, enkä minä halua vielä tehdä kumpaakaan. Niissä kisoissa mitä minä ajan pärjää aivan loistavasti huonoilla geeneillä, keskinkertaisella treenillä ja ilman aineita. En tiedä olisinko joskus päässyt paljonkin pidemmälle kielletyillä keinoilla, mutta ajoittain olen kuitenkin kyennyt kilpailemaan suht tasaväkisesti sellaisten kanssa ketkä ovat varmuudella vetäneet muutakin kuin uistinta.

En mä enää jaksa vääntää asiasta. Koittakaa nyt googlettaa anabolisista, dopingin käytöstä ja kilpapyöräilystä vaikkapa 30min, niin ehkä alkaa näkemään asioita vähän eri valossa. Nämä asiat eivät ole mustavalkoisia.

Ja Scarponikin sitten tunnusti. Onkohan niillä nyt tiedossa, että ei tästä mitään kakkaa niskaan voikaan saada, eli "tunnustetaan" vaan.

p.s. Kyllähän toi doping testauksen hintalappu hirvittää, mutta ei mua se vaihtoehtokaan kiinnosta kun asia mua kuitenkin koskee.

OP -> Sähän just kuvailit saliteinin joka on kiinnostunut penkkihauiksen tulosparannuksesta. Kyllä esimerkiksi voimailupuolella on paljon porukkaa ketkä ovat perehtyneet asiaan ja nykyään asiaan perehtyminen on helppoa kun on tämä intternetti. Kaikilla ei vain ole kärsivällisyyttä, pitkäjänteisyyttä eikä järkeä syystä (rajatut lahjat) tai toisesta (raha, "kunnia", tms.).

----------


## Janu

> Et lukenut mitä kirjoitin mutta hyvä kun otit tämän tapauksen esiin koska se juurikin korostaa sen mitä tarkoitin. Kyseinen henkilö ei luomuna pärjännyt douppaajia vastaan joten rehellisenä ihmisenä ainoa vaihtoehto oli lopettaa. Eli jos yksi douppaa on muiden doupattava vähintään saman verran JOS HALUAA MENESTYÄ. Toki voi myös lopettaa.



Luin kyllä. Sinä kirjoitit, että kun yksi douppaa niin sen seurauksena kaikki muutkin douppaa, eli että douppaaminen ei olisikaan oma valinta. Se on, kuten nyt itsekin toteat.





> Enpä haluaisi jo junnujen treeneissä alkaa kuuluttamaan että "parempi lopettaa jo nyt heti alkuunsa jos haaveilette kansainvälisestä menestyksestä mutta ette halua huijata ja mahdollisesti vaarantaa terveyttänne käyttämällä dopingia". Oma valintahan se on vai onko sittenkään?



Valehdellaanhan lapsille joulupukistakin. Onko reilumpaa tehdä heti realiteetit selviksi vai antaa ihmisen itse myöhemmin saada ne selville? En tiedä. Voihan olla ettei niitä uusia huippu-urheilijoita tulisi jos vanhemmat kuulisivat nappuloita treeneistä hakiessa kuinka valmentaja antaa doping-valistusta ja sen seurauksena tuleva pyöräilylegenda Keijo-Hilma ei enää kävisi harjoituksissa. Jos asiasta ei kerrota niin Keijo-Hilma sinisilmäisenä uskoo, että kovalla treenillä voi voittaa kaikki ja treenaa täysillä 15 vuotta, uhraten sen eteen paljon muuta "normaalia" elämää. Ja huomaa jossain vaiheessa, että kaikki tallikaverit douppaa ja niillä pyörä kulkee sen seurauksena kovempaa. Alkaako Keijo-Hilma itsekin douppaamaan vai vetääkö maton alta 15 vuoden kovalta työltä ja unohtaa unelmansa? Aika paha valinta tehtäväksi.

----------


## OJ

> Jos asiasta ei kerrota niin Keijo-Hilma sinisilmäisenä uskoo, että kovalla treenillä voi voittaa kaikki ja treenaa täysillä 15 vuotta, uhraten sen eteen paljon muuta "normaalia" elämää. Ja huomaa jossain vaiheessa, että kaikki tallikaverit douppaa ja niillä pyörä kulkee sen seurauksena kovempaa. Alkaako Keijo-Hilma itsekin douppaamaan vai vetääkö maton alta 15 vuoden kovalta työltä ja unohtaa unelmansa? Aika paha valinta tehtäväksi.



_o/ Hep! Tosin ei ihan noin sinisilmäinen...

Sellaisiin porukoihin missä kaikki douppaa ei ole kyllä ollut mitään asiaa. En ole myöskään lopettanut kilpailemista kun se nyt vaan sattuu olemaan aika kivaa.

Kun tässä ketjussa on jo määritelty mitä pyöräkisassa pärjääminen tarkoittaa (Protour kisoissa top-10 ihan vähintään), niin viitsitkö vielä määritellä mitä tämä normaali elämä on?

Sä puhut nyt niin paljon asioista mistä sulla ei ole ihan hirveästi tietoa, eli hiljentäisitkö vähän vauhtia? Tämä on vähän sama kuin katolinen pappi antamassa seksuaalivalistusta.

----------


## Janu

> Eli et seuraa etkä ilmeisesti ole erityisemmin kilpaillutkaan? Ei nyt millään pahalla, mutta mitenhän tolla pohjalla voi ymmärtää esimerkiksi noita syitä mitkä saa jotktu käyttämään kiellettyjä aineita? Hyvä sitten huudella, että sallitaan duuping kun eihän sitä ole pakko käyttää. Kovanen nyt on joskus pyöräkilpailussa käynyt, mutta sillä taisi jo vuosia sitten olla "kaikki douppaa...suomessakin" mielipiteet.



Oletko koskaan tehnyt liikennesuunnittelua tai rakentanut teitä? Jos et niin voitko mielestäsi silti osallistua esim. keskusteluun kevyenliikenteenväylistä ja pyöräteistä sekä niiden suunnittelusta/kehittämisestä?

Mitä tietoa kilpailujen seuraaminen tai itse kilpailu minulle toisi minkä puute nyt estää minua keskustelemasta doping-kiellosta? Jos olisin kilpaillut niin en olisi käyttänyt dopingia ja vielä vähemmän olisin menestynyt.





> Minä en kannata dopingin sallimista koska minä kilpailen edelleenkin ja satsin salliminen pakottaisi minut joko lopettamaan tai käyttämään itsekin, enkä minä halua vielä tehdä kumpaakaan.



Rehellisesti sanottu.





> En mä enää jaksa vääntää asiasta. Koittakaa nyt googlettaa anabolisista, dopingin käytöstä ja kilpapyöräilystä vaikkapa 30min, niin ehkä alkaa näkemään asioita vähän eri valossa. Nämä asiat eivät ole mustavalkoisia.



Ne tuntuvat olevan mustavalkoisia vain vastustajille, oma näkemys on ainut oikea vaikkei mitään perusteluja olisikaan esittää. Minä haluan jättää harkinnan _ja vastuun_ ihmisille itselleen enkä halua pakottaa muita ajattelemaan ja näkemään asioita niinkuin minä.





> p.s. Kyllähän toi doping testauksen hintalappu hirvittää, mutta ei mua se vaihtoehtokaan kiinnosta kun asia mua kuitenkin koskee.



Eli haluat maksattaa oman etusi kaikilla muilla(kin). Onko se mielestäsi reilua?

----------


## Janu

> Kun tässä ketjussa on jo määritelty mitä pyöräkisassa pärjääminen tarkoittaa (Protour kisoissa top-10 ihan vähintään), niin viitsitkö vielä määritellä mitä tämä normaali elämä on?



Huomaa käyttämäni lainausmerkit. "Normaali"elämä on ihmisille erisioita. Jos tarkoituksena on olla maailman paras urheilussa niin se varmasti vaatii niin paljon panostusta, että nuorella urheilijalla esim. opiskelu, työpaikka, perheen perustaminen jne. jäävät taka-alalle kun taas ikätovereilla ne ovat suurimmalla osalla päätavoitteita. 





> Sä puhut nyt niin paljon asioista mistä sulla ei ole ihan hirveästi tietoa, eli hiljentäisitkö vähän vauhtia? Tämä on vähän sama kuin katolinen pappi antamassa seksuaalivalistusta.



Mä yritän vaan saada teiltä jotain valideja argumentteja doping-kiellon tueksi. Tähän mennessä ne on ollu linjalla "mun mielestä" ja "kaikki ei hallitse itseään", "on PAKKO" ja "sä et tiedä".

Mun argumentit on, että haluan antaa ihmisille itselleen vapauden _ja vastuun_ itseään koskevissa asiossa sekä se, että nähdäkseni dopingin salliminen ohjaisi siitä aiheutuvat kulut, edes osittain, sen käyttäjien maksettavaksi.

Ja ku töissä on tylsää ni teitä o kiva liekittää  :Vink:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Sidi

Kun markkinat näköjään:

http://www.steroidshop.net/profiles/...abolin-28.html

----------


## OJ

> Oletko koskaan tehnyt liikennesuunnittelua tai rakentanut teitä? Jos et niin voitko mielestäsi silti osallistua esim. keskusteluun kevyenliikenteenväylistä ja pyöräteistä sekä niiden suunnittelusta/kehittämisestä?...Mitä tietoa kilpailujen seuraaminen tai itse kilpailu minulle toisi minkä puute nyt estää minua keskustelemasta doping-kiellosta? Jos olisin kilpaillut niin en olisi käyttänyt dopingia ja vielä vähemmän olisin menestynyt.



Minä olen kevyenliikenteenväylien käyttäjä, eli asiakas ja olen myös urheilujärjestöjen ja kilpailunjärjestäjien asiakas. Nykyään asiakaslähtöisyys on kovassa huudossa monessakin yhteydessä, mutta ei ilmeisesti liikennesuunnittelussa tai urheilussa?

Kilpailujen seuraamisesta nyt ei varmaan mitään tietoa ammenna, mutta kun itse kilpailee, niin saattaa ymmärtää dopingin käytön syitä hieman paremmin ja ehkä ymmärtää myös senkin, että aineiden salliminen pistäisi koko homman aika rankasti uusiksi.

Minäpä lähden tästä treenaamaan ja "töihin".

----------


## ketju44

> Dopingin käytössä on kyse oikeudesta päättää omasta ruumiistaan. Pedofiliassa, murhaamisessa ja raiskaamisessa tätä oikeutta rikotaan. Jos tässä keskustelussa joku haluaa sallia pedofilian, murhaamisen ja raiskaamisen, se on dopingin kieltämisen kannattajat. Näiden mielestä ihmisellä ei saisi olla oikeutta päättää omasta ruumiistaan. Näin niin kuin kärjistäen. Tää keskustelu olisi mielekkäämpää, jos kiihkoilijat eivät enää laukoisi vastaavia älyttömyyksiä.



Narkkari käyttää aika hienosti oikeutta omaan ruumiiseen. Samoin alkoholisti.
Kummarrat heitä varmaan syvää?
Lisäksi hollannin pedofiilipuolue oli laillinen. Heidän tavoitteensa oli tai on, että kun lapsi itse suostuu  :Cool:  ! Lapsi kyllä ymmärtää milloin voi käyttää vaikka Isoa D:tä ?! En tiedä millaisen esimerkin kotoa olet saanut,mutta itse ajattelen nuorten oppivan vielä jotain kotona jos heitä joku kasvattaa.
Toki poliisi on kyllä monelle se ainut kasvattaja.
Olen vakuuttunut kyvyttömyydestäsi ajatella asiaa kokonaisuutena. Ei se ole asian ydin,saako Basso ja kumppanit käyttä laillisesti. KYSE ON ESIMERKISTÄ MM. NUORILLE.

----------


## ketju44

> Mun argumentit on, että haluan antaa ihmisille itselleen vapauden _ja vastuun_ itseään koskevissa asiossa sekä se, että nähdäkseni dopingin salliminen ohjaisi siitä aiheutuvat kulut, edes osittain, sen käyttäjien maksettavaksi.



Hienoa  :Hymy:  !!  Haluaisin suomeen vapaan aselain. Haluaisin kantaa julkisesti asetta,koska pelkään pimeää , mutta olen hyvä ampumaan  :Leveä hymy: .

----------


## Marko Kovanen

> Hienoa  !!  Haluaisin suomeen vapaan aselain. Haluaisin kantaa julkisesti asetta,koska pelkään pimeää , mutta olen hyvä ampumaan .



Joo. Jospa ensiksi yrittäisit selvittää itsellesi mikä asia on sinua koskeva asia ja mikä muita koskeva asia. Hullu aseen kanssa on muita koskeva asia, kun tämä hullu voi vahingoittaa muita ihmisiä. Tää keskustelu menee aika typeräksi, kun tämmöisiä asioita joutuu vääntämään rautalangasta.

----------


## KaisaTheKissa

Markosta on tullut stadissa hupsu.

----------


## Reino Hoo

Dopingpuolue vaan vireille Suomessa, niin päästäisiin taas otsikoihin. Kannattajia saattaisi jo tältäkin foorumilta löytyä... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Marko Kovanen

Selvennykseki joillekin, kun tämä asia ei tunnu olevan perillä. Jos joku kannattaa jotain oikeutta, se ei tarkoita, että kyseinen henkilö kannattaa kaikkia asioita mitä sillä oikeudella voi tehdä. Tätä oikeutta voi kannattaa siksi, että siitä seuraa enemmän hyviä asioita kuin huonoja asioita. Kaikista asioista seuraa hyviä ja huonoja asioita.

Joku puhui jotain DDR:stä ja Kiinasta. Käsittääkseni ihmisoikeuksien sortaminen kuuluu/kuului noiden maiden toimintatapoihin. Jos noita maita käytetään esimerkkeinä dopingin vapauttamisen kielteisistä vaikutuksista tai  vapauden  tuomista riskeistä ollaan aika hakoteillä. Jotta kyseisten maiden järjestelmällä voidaan perustella dopingin kieltämisen järkevyys, ei noissa maissa pitäisi tällä hetkellä olla doping ongelmaa, vaan se syntyisi siinä vaiheessa kun käyttö vapautettaisi.

En ole sanonut ettei dopingin käytön vapauttamisella olisi myös kielteisiä vaikutuksi. Mun mielestä sillä olisi muitakin kuin kielteisiä vaikutuksia. Asiasta keskustelu on täällä aika tyhjän päiväistä, kun täällä käyty keskustelu tuskin vaikuttaa mihinkään. Mun kohdalla tän topicin viihdyttävyys arvokin on viime aikoina laskenut, kun osa kirjoituksista on sen verran typeriä. Onneksi muutema henkilö on vaivautunut laittamaan jotain, jossa on myös ajatusta mukana.

----------


## Jussi T.

Se ettei dopingia voida valvoa on aika lailla prioriteettikysymys. Wadan vuosibudjetti taitaa olla luokkaa 25 milj. eur. Jonkun yleisen arvion mukaan lääketeollisuus taitaa olla tuohon nähden palttiarallaa 12000 kertainen. Mutta ei kai tilanne niin toivoton ole kuin yleensä luullaan. Ei slurkkeja jäisi nykymalliin kiinni jos homma olisi ihan käsistä livennyttä. EPO/ kasvuhormoni ja geenituotteet on varmaan vaikeita ja ennenkuin uusilla menetelmillä ihmisiä tuomitaan, niin pari vuotta menee äkkiä menetelmien varmistukseen. Mutta onneksi on poliisi, vrt. Torino/ Itävallan hiihtojoukkue ja tämä Espanjasta alkanut kärytys. Ja ainahan on esimerkkitapaus Kaisa Varis jota ei periaatteestakaan ikinä päästetä viivalle.

Se että kukin saa tehdä itselleen mitä haluaa on minusta joka tapauksessa illuusio. Miksi pitäisikään -ennen tavattiin sanoa että jotain rajaa. Moinen sosiaalinen huomioiminen säästi varmasti monelta mokalta itsekunkin. Mielenkiintoista läppää ketjussa joka tapauksessa -ei siinä mitään.

----------


## Hevonen

> Ja ainahan on esimerkkitapaus Kaisa Varis jota ei periaatteestakaan ikinä päästetä viivalle.



Toi ihmetyttää, sillä viime talvenahan loppuosa ko. possesta hiihteli ihan hyvin. Onkohan kysymys perää antamattomuudesta?

----------


## ketju44

> Tää keskustelu menee aika typeräksi, kun tämmöisiä asioita joutuu vääntämään rautalangasta.



Hyvä kun se nyt jo huomasit. Ei täälä varmaan sulle kovin kauaa enää vastuuntuntoiset ihmiset olis jaksanut rautalankaa vääntää. Vaikka kovassa kunnossa ollaankin ilman sun mömmöjä.

----------


## Marko Kovanen

> No mitä vaikutuksia sillä olisi?



Tää on seittemännellä sivulla. Jos luetun ymmärtämisessä on jotain vikaa, se ei oo mun ongelma enkä mä aio tehdä siitä mun ongemaa. Saman asian uudelleen kertominen on aika tyhjän kanssa kun voi lukea aikaisemmatkin viestit.

----------


## p bonk

> ....
> Mun argumentit on, että haluan antaa ihmisille itselleen vapauden _ja vastuun_ itseään koskevissa asiossa sekä se, että nähdäkseni dopingin salliminen ohjaisi siitä aiheutuvat kulut, edes osittain, sen käyttäjien maksettavaksi....



Mihin vedetään tässä raja?
Söit epäterveellisesti ja sait vaikka diabeteksen (ei sen väliä että se oli geeneistä kiinni osin tai kokonaan). Et ole vastuuttoman ruokavalion takia oikeutettu hoitoon.Sait tuotannollisista ja taloudellisista syistä töistä kenkää ja tuotanto siirtyi Kiinaan. Et tajunnut lukea itseäsi maisteriksi vaan menit heti koulun jälkeen tehtaalle töihin ja elit tasapainoista elämää. Oma vika ettet kouluttautunut ja että et työllisty enää kun olet työnantajan silmissä ikäloppu 45-vuotias. Vastuutonta. Et ole oikeutettu yhteiskunnan tukeen.Et harrastanut tarpeeksi liikuntaa ja et syönyt maitotuotteita. Kaadut ja saat osteoporoosin seurauksena lonkkamurtuman. Joudut maksamaan hoitosi itse, sillä et pitänyt terveydestäsi huolta. Vastuutonta.Aika pelottavaa, eikö vain. Lähes rodunjalostusta. Kuka heikoista välittää kun me vahvat ja viisaammat kyllä selviydymme. Kunnes jotain menee perusteellisesti pieleen ja huudamme apuun yhteiskunnan turvaverkkoa. Mutta sitä ei ole sillä me lopetimme sen sillä vahvat eivät sitä tarvitse.

----------


## KaisaTheKissa

Nyt kaikki turvat tukkoon. Kuunnelkaa Sashin Equador ja sitten vaan petiin nukkumaan tai vaihtoehtoisesti baariin bilettämään niinkusta minä.

Ihme topikki. Tämähän on käsitelty kymmenen kertaa ennenkin ja luulisi, että yli-innokkaat modet osaisivat laittaa topiikin jo lukkoon...Pantiinhan Sanna topiikkikin lukkoon vaikka oli täysin asiallinen topiikki.

----------


## ironi

> Mihin vedetään tässä raja?
> Söit epäterveellisesti ja sait vaikka diabeteksen (ei sen väliä että se oli geeneistä kiinni osin tai kokonaan). Et ole vastuuttoman ruokavalion takia oikeutettu hoitoon.Sait tuotannollisista ja taloudellisista syistä töistä kenkää ja tuotanto siirtyi Kiinaan. Et tajunnut lukea itseäsi maisteriksi vaan menit heti koulun jälkeen tehtaalle töihin ja elit tasapainoista elämää. Oma vika ettet kouluttautunut ja että et työllisty enää kun olet työnantajan silmissä ikäloppu 45-vuotias. Vastuutonta. Et ole oikeutettu yhteiskunnan tukeen.Et harrastanut tarpeeksi liikuntaa ja et syönyt maitotuotteita. Kaadut ja saat osteoporoosin seurauksena lonkkamurtuman. Joudut maksamaan hoitosi itse, sillä et pitänyt terveydestäsi huolta. Vastuutonta.Aika pelottavaa, eikö vain. Lähes rodunjalostusta. Kuka heikoista välittää kun me vahvat ja viisaammat kyllä selviydymme. Kunnes jotain menee perusteellisesti pieleen ja huudamme apuun yhteiskunnan turvaverkkoa. Mutta sitä ei ole sillä me lopetimme sen sillä vahvat eivät sitä tarvitse.



Kiitos tästä... jospa jotkut vaikka nyt miettisivät uudelleen...  :Leveä hymy: 

Juu, pohkeeseen sattuu... se on tätä douppaamattoman arkee...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Tuollaisia narsistisia ****päitä me ihmiset olemme valmiit ihailemaan.
"VDB is a narcissistic figure with huge psychological problems, partly due to the media interest," 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...un05/jun24news

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Kehonrakennus- ja rikollismiljöössä käytetään juuri esim. piriä anobolisten steroidien henkisiin vaikutuksiin.

Kuvitelkaa mitä taphtuu kun tapaatte bodaripörhön piripäissään. Siitä saattaa syntyä kamalaa jälkeä. Toivottavasti ohimonne on lujaa tekoa!

Seksuaalisen kyvyn vähentymisestäkään ei nykyään tarvitse välittää. On olemassa Viagra.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Nyt kun tähän tuli tämmöinen individualismi vs. kollektiivisuus, niin pitää nyt sanoa tämä omakin mielipide. Mielestäni tämä yksilön vapaus ja sen kunnioittaminen on mennyt hiukan liian pitkälle. Yksilölle ei voi antaa täyttä vapautta, koska hän on kuitenkin osa yhteiskuntaa. Ja tämän yksilön vahingoittuminen vahingoittaa koko yhteiskuntaa.

Eräs palopäällikkö sanoi lehdessä, että ihmiset pistävät vastaan, kun niitä pyytää poistumaan tulipalopaikalta, heidän oman turvallisuuden tähden. Sitten seuraavana päivänä he huomaavat saaneensa savukaasuista kipuja tai muita oireita, niin saman tien ollaan syyttämässä yhteiskuntaa, että kuinka heidän terveydelleen annettiin käydä näin. Eikö ole ristiriitaista?

Jos yksilöt oikeasti pystyisivät kantamaan vastuunsa, asia olisi toisin. Mutta kun tietyistä asioista ei pysty vastaamaan kuin yhteiskunta. 

Tästä syystä vastustan doupingin vapauttamista.

Ps. Kautta historian ihmiskunnan menestyminen on vaatinut kollektiivista yhteistyötä yksilöiden välillä.

----------


## Janu

> Mihin vedetään tässä raja?
> Söit epäterveellisesti ja sait vaikka diabeteksen (ei sen väliä että se oli geeneistä kiinni osin tai kokonaan). Et ole vastuuttoman ruokavalion takia oikeutettu hoitoon.Sait tuotannollisista ja taloudellisista syistä töistä kenkää ja tuotanto siirtyi Kiinaan. Et tajunnut lukea itseäsi maisteriksi vaan menit heti koulun jälkeen tehtaalle töihin ja elit tasapainoista elämää. Oma vika ettet kouluttautunut ja että et työllisty enää kun olet työnantajan silmissä ikäloppu 45-vuotias. Vastuutonta. Et ole oikeutettu yhteiskunnan tukeen.Et harrastanut tarpeeksi liikuntaa ja et syönyt maitotuotteita. Kaadut ja saat osteoporoosin seurauksena lonkkamurtuman. Joudut maksamaan hoitosi itse, sillä et pitänyt terveydestäsi huolta. Vastuutonta.Aika pelottavaa, eikö vain. Lähes rodunjalostusta. Kuka heikoista välittää kun me vahvat ja viisaammat kyllä selviydymme. Kunnes jotain menee perusteellisesti pieleen ja huudamme apuun yhteiskunnan turvaverkkoa. Mutta sitä ei ole sillä me lopetimme sen sillä vahvat eivät sitä tarvitse.



Ei pelottavaa vaan naurettavaa. Ensinnäkään minä en ole ollut _kieltämässä_ mitään. Sinä esimerkeissäsi kieltäisit henkilöiltä kaiken avun jota eivät itse kykene järjestämään. Minä en todellakaan ole sellaista ehdottanut missään vaiheessa.





> Ai niin kuin huumehemmot ja alkoholistitkin... Ne tunnetusti kustantaa omat hoitonsa



Huumeiden myynti on laitonta joten niiden käyttäjät eivät maksa niistä haittaveroa eikä mitään muutakaan veroa joten aiheutuvat kulut koituvat koko yhteiskunnan maksettaviksi. Sama tilanne kuin dopingin kanssa.

Alkoholin käyttäjät maksavat, edes osittain, alkoholin aiheuttamien haittojen kulut.


Kyllä tämä alkaa nyt vaatia niin paljon rautalankaa ja samojen asioiden toistamista ilman, että siltikään menee jakeluun joten eiköhän tämä ole pikkuhiljaa tässä.

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ketju44

Tän topicin sais varmaan helposti lukkoon,kun vetää esiin Neekerit , juutalaiset ja homot/lesbot  :Sarkastinen: . Riittihän siihen pelkkä keskustelu makeisista ( lakupekka )  :Leveä hymy: .

----------


## Tuomas

Tämä on suhteellisen viihdyttävä joten ei vielä lukko heilu  :Leveä hymy:  .

Tuossahan oli copy pastettu ADT:n sivuilta tästä lainsäädännön muutoksesta hiljattain. Siinä siis monet hormonit rinnastetaan huumeisiin. Katsotaan että aineet ovat niin haitallisia yksilölle että aiheuttavat kollektiivista haittaa muillekin. Aivan ymmärrettävää. Käyttöä sinänsä ei ole kriminalisoitu eli kyllä siinä on yksilönvapautta jäljellä. Välittäminen sen sijaan on...

Urheilussa on sitten taas linjattu siten että kun otat lisenssin niin silloin noudatat urheilun sääntöjä jotka ovatkin vähän tiukemmat kuin yhteiskunnan. Yhteisesti nekin säännöt on päätetty aikanaan. Tämäklin on mun mielestä aivan ymmärrettävää.

Dopingin aiheuttamat kulut yhteiskunnallisesti terveydenhuollon kannalta ovat kuin hyttysen p###a valtameressä verrattuna muihin itseaiheutettuihin sairauksiin (diabetes ym. elintasosairaudet) joten silläkin tavalla mitattuna ennemmin pitäisi sakottaa juoppoja ja läskejä kuin douppaajia...noin niinkuin yhteiskunnan kulujen kannalta. Jos joku haluaa tuhota terveytensä sen takia että pääsee pyörällä kovempaa tai saa tossun lentämään niin tehkööt sen. Vahinko yhteiskunnalle on kuitenkin pienen volyymin takia mitätön verrattuna elintasosairauksiin. 

Urheilussa douppaaminen onkin sitten muita vastaan huijaamista ja sitä tuskin puhtaana urheilevat hyväksyvät. Siksi siis säännöt ja sanktiot. Ihan samalla tavalla liikemaailmassa toinen yritys saattaa käräyttää kilpailevan yrityksen verottajalle jos tietää että toinen pärjää veronkierron takia paremmin. Samalla tavalla kuljetusliikettä voi nyppiä jos kilpaileva kuljetusliike rikkoo työaikalakeja ja ajaa ilman nopeudenrajoittimia ylinopeutta.

Mutta ihminen on heikko ja tarpeen vaatiessa ovela ja viisas. Olkootkin että Pantani ja Vandenbroucke vetivät molemmat kamaa niin silti ne on silti mun idoleita pyöräilyssä. Itse en kuitenkaan haluaisi kuolla yliannostukseen tai olla yhtä kaheli kuin VDB ... mutta kyllä mulle kelpaisi ajaa siten pyörällä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kolpakko

Ihmetyttää kovasti entisten urheilijoiden dopingmyönteinen asenne erityisesti Kovasen. Eikä noi Tuomaksenkaan kovas myönteiset kommentit näytä sen paremmilta.

Doping aineet on oikeita lääkkeitä oikeiden sairauksien hoitoon eikä lääkärillä ole oikeutta kirjoittaa terveelle ihmiselle reseptiä turhaan koska sellainen toiminta on lainvastaista.

----------


## p bonk

> Ei pelottavaa vaan naurettavaa. Ensinnäkään minä en ole ollut _kieltämässä_ mitään. Sinä esimerkeissäsi kieltäisit henkilöiltä kaiken avun jota eivät itse kykene järjestämään. Minä en todellakaan ole sellaista ehdottanut missään vaiheessa.
> 
> Huumeiden myynti on laitonta joten niiden käyttäjät eivät maksa niistä haittaveroa eikä mitään muutakaan veroa joten aiheutuvat kulut koituvat koko yhteiskunnan maksettaviksi. Sama tilanne kuin dopingin kanssa.
> 
> Alkoholin käyttäjät maksavat, edes osittain, alkoholin aiheuttamien haittojen kulut.
> 
> Kyllä tämä alkaa nyt vaatia niin paljon rautalankaa ja samojen asioiden toistamista ilman, että siltikään menee jakeluun joten eiköhän tämä ole pikkuhiljaa tässä.



Minä tulkitsen asian niin, että jos doping laillistettaisiin ja siitä aiheutuvat terveyskustannukset maksetaan haittaverolla, niin sitten kun korvamerkittyä rahaa ei enää ole, niin hoito loppuu. Laillisesta ostosta saisi varmaan kuponkeja joilla voi ostaa hoitoa. Jos ei riitä, niin voi voi.

Ei siitä sitten enää ole niin pitkä matka malliin, jossa hoitoa annetaan valikoiden ja itseaiheutettuihin sairauksiin suhtaudutaan hoidossa varauksin.

----------


## YrjöN

Minusta tämä doping pyöräilyssä on verrattavissa paritukseen. Kummassakaan rikoksessa oikeita tekijöitä ja rikoksesta hyötyviä ei saada kiinni. Entiset douppaajat vetävät talleja ja siirtävät perintönä ammattipyöräilyyn kuuluvaa doupausta aina nuorille ajajille. Sitten kun kuski jää kiinni on hän mystisesti tehnyt kaiken yksin tallin tietämättä. Parittaja jatkaa etsii seuraavan uhrin ja alkaa taas tuupata mömmöjä viattomaan ammattipyöräilijän alkuun.

----------


## Marko Kovanen

> Ihmetyttää kovasti entisten urheilijoiden dopingmyönteinen asenne erityisesti Kovasen. Eikä noi Tuomaksenkaan kovas myönteiset kommentit näytä sen paremmilta.
> 
> Doping aineet on oikeita lääkkeitä oikeiden sairauksien hoitoon eikä lääkärillä ole oikeutta kirjoittaa terveelle ihmiselle reseptiä turhaan koska sellainen toiminta on lainvastaista.



Ehkä entiset urheilijat ovat vähän nähneet mitä tuo touhu on ja sen jälkeen miettinyt asioista. Kyse ei ole siitä, ettei puhdas urheilu olisi hyvä asia. Kyse on enemmän, että pelin henki on, ettei puhdas urheilija pääse huipulle ja olisi hyvä jos asia tuotaisiin julkisesti esille.

Ja mitä tulee dopingin terveyshaittoihin, olen sitä mieltä, että niihin pystyttäisi puuttumaan paremmin, jos käyttö olisi julkista.

----------


## Janu

Äh, vielä viimeinen kommentti..





> Minä tulkitsen asian niin, että jos doping laillistettaisiin ja siitä aiheutuvat terveyskustannukset maksetaan haittaverolla, niin sitten kun korvamerkittyä rahaa ei enää ole, niin hoito loppuu. Laillisesta ostosta saisi varmaan kuponkeja joilla voi ostaa hoitoa. Jos ei riitä, niin voi voi.



 Sinä tulkitset sitten aika jyrkästi, ei kai asia sentään noin mustavalkoinen ole? Minulla oli hieman erilainen ajatus asiasta. Eihän nytkään tupakoitsijoille tai alkoholin käyttäjille jaeta mitään kuponkeja  :Sekaisin: 





> Ei siitä sitten enää ole niin pitkä matka malliin, jossa hoitoa annetaan valikoiden ja itseaiheutettuihin sairauksiin suhtaudutaan hoidossa varauksin.



Itseasiassa tuo tilanne oli jo vuosia sitten kun eräs sukulaismies joi itsensä hengiltä. Pitkällisen yrittämisen jälkeen alkoi vihdoinkin elimistö pettää ja sairaalassa olivat todenneet lähiomaisille, että alkoholistit menee jonon hännille ja nyt on muita hoidettavia. Siihen kuoli.

Entäs nämä urheiluvammat joista jo aikaisemminkin mainitsin? Ellen aivan väärin muista niin yleinen mielipide keskustelussa oli, että jos oikeasti haluat esim. polvesi kuntoon niin yksityiselle on mentävä.


Tällä hetkellä kilpailu _on_ epärehellistä koska dopingia käytetään. Siitä kärsivät rehelliset urheilijat, epärehelliset hyötyvät siitä. Jos dopingin käyttöä ei kyetä estämään niin ainoa keino tehdä kilpailusta reilua on sallia se kaikille. Nyt nuori joka haluaa ammattilaiseksi ei ehkä tiedä mikä se todellisuus on, kuten aikaisemmassa esimerkissä kuvailin. Jos asia olisi tiedossa jo etukäteen niin viisas saattaisi panostaa johonkin muuhun ammattiin.

Väännettäköön nyt vielä rautalangasta, että minä en hyväksy dopingin käyttöä kun se on kerran kiellettyä enkä myöskään koe mitään tarvetta itse sitä käyttää. Olen vain, paikoin tarkoituksellisen provosoivasti  :Vink: , koittanut saada ihmiset ajattelemaan asiaa edes hieman laajemmin ja toisesta näkökulmasta eikä vain putkiaivoisesti toistelemaan Yleistä Totuutta(tm) ilman sen kummempaa argumentointia sen tueksi.

Täältä tähän  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kolpakko

> Ehkä entiset urheilijat ovat vähän nähneet mitä tuo touhu on ja sen jälkeen miettinyt asioista. Kyse ei ole siitä, ettei puhdas urheilu olisi hyvä asia. Kyse on enemmän, että pelin henki on, ettei puhdas urheilija pääse huipulle ja olisi hyvä jos asia tuotaisiin julkisesti esille.
> 
> Ja mitä tulee dopingin terveyshaittoihin, olen sitä mieltä, että niihin pystyttäisi puuttumaan paremmin, jos käyttö olisi julkista.



Asia on tuotu julki jo ajat sitten, kauan ennenkuin aloitit urheilijaurasi, ennen syntymääsi. Tässä  kohtaa ei harjoittelun määrä lisää älykkyysosamäärää. Sille ei voi mitään että alat tajuta asiaa vasta nyt ja näyttää siltä että onpi pitkä matka vielä kuljettavana.

Dopingin käytössä on kysymys lääkeainerikoksesta. Lääkereseptejä kirjoittavat LÄÄKÄRIT sairaille ihmisille, ei terveille. Hämärälabrojen tuotteiden käyttämistä voidaan estää vain valistustyöllä.

----------


## Marko Kovanen

> Asia on tuotu julki jo ajat sitten, kauan ennenkuin aloitit urheilijaurasi, ennen syntymääsi. Tässä  kohtaa ei harjoittelun määrä lisää älykkyysosamäärää. Sille ei voi mitään että alat tajuta asiaa vasta nyt ja näyttää siltä että onpi pitkä matka vielä kuljettavana.



Oon mä tajunnu ton jo paljon aikaisemmin. Sen takia en koskaan tähdännyt huipulle. Urheilut loppu siihen, kun sillä ei ollu enää mitään tarjottavaa ilman, että siihen olisi panostanut huomattavasti enemmän. Tuo lisä panostus ei olisi kuitenkaan tuonut oikeastaan mitään uutta. Olihan se kivaa niin kauan kuin sitä kesti.

----------


## KaisaTheKissa

> Olihan se kivaa niin kauan kuin sitä kesti.



Samaa mieltä! Lopettakaa kaikki ja myykää pyöränne!

----------


## hannupulkkinen

> Samaa mieltä! Lopettakaa kaikki ja myykää pyöränne!



Sä taidat puhua kokemuksesta.

----------


## Antti Salonen

> Entiset douppaajat vetävät talleja ja siirtävät perintönä ammattipyöräilyyn kuuluvaa doupausta aina nuorille ajajille. Sitten kun kuski jää kiinni on hän mystisesti tehnyt kaiken yksin tallin tietämättä. Parittaja jatkaa etsii seuraavan uhrin ja alkaa taas tuupata mömmöjä viattomaan ammattipyöräilijän alkuun.



Kyllä ne taitavat olla ensisijaisesti ammattiurheilun kovat realiteetit, jotka ajavat urheilijat käyttämään kiellettyjä aineita. Ehkä se helpottaa käytännön puolta, jos tallipäällikkönä on esim. Bjarne "Mr. 64 %" Riis tai joku muu kemiallisen valmentautumisen asiantuntija, mutta niin kauan kuin ne perimmäiset realiteetit eivät muutu ei katoa myöskään doping-ongelma. En jaksa uskoa, että pyöräilijöitä kukaan pakottaa mitään ottamaan, vaikka ammattiurheilun todellisuus epäilemättä voi aika karua ollakin. Siihen karuun todellisuuteen kuuluu myös julkisen vastuun kantaminen yksin jos käry käy, koska siihen perustuu koko bisneksen jatkuvuus kaikkien osapuolien kannalta.

En tosin ole koskaan treenannut tai kilpaillut tosissani, eli puhun luultavasti ihan pehmoisia.

----------


## KaisaTheKissa

Kyllähän ammattiurheilussa on kyse siitä, että jos pyörä ei kulje, niin ei ole töitä. Ei töitä taas tarkoittaa sitä, että lapsi kuolee nälkään ja vaimo jättää kun koko elämänsä pyöräilyä harrastanut reppana ei osaa mitään muutakaan tehdä. Helppoahan sitä on kyllä moralisoida kaikkea dopingiin liittyvää mutta jos itselläsi olisi oma työpaikka katkolla joka vuosi niin mitä itse olisit valmis tekemään jotta voisit sen pitää.

----------


## KaisaTheKissa

> Sä taidat puhua kokemuksesta.



Kyllä. Nyt kun ei ole lenkillä käyty jotain kahteen kuukauteen, olo on rento, levännyt, hyväntuulinen ja muutenkin mukava. On aikaa tehdä kaikkea sitä mitä aikaisemmin ei ollut. Motolla on ajeltu ja klubitettu. Rahaakin tilille kertyy kun ei tartte vetää lisäravinteita tai ostella vehkeitä. Kaikin puolin on mukava akun ei ole enää urheilijanuorukainen. Suosittelen.

----------


## fisuman

> Kyllä. Nyt kun ei ole lenkillä käyty jotain kahteen kuukauteen, olo on rento, levännyt, hyväntuulinen ja muutenkin mukava. On aikaa tehdä kaikkea sitä mitä aikaisemmin ei ollut. Motolla on ajeltu ja klubitettu. Rahaakin tilille kertyy kun ei tartte vetää lisäravinteita tai ostella vehkeitä. Kaikin puolin on mukava akun ei ole enää urheilijanuorukainen. Suosittelen.



Höpsis. Ilman liikuntaharrastusta ei ole elämää. Vaikea kuvitella. Ihmettelen teitä joko-tai tyyppejä. Ilmeisesti ootte harrastanut vain saavuttaaksenne menestystä ettekä rakkaudesta lajiin. Ei todellakaan kannata hyvästä harrastuksesta luopua vaikka maailmankärki jää saavuttamatta. Johonkin ne rahat kuitenkin menee, mieluummin lisäravinteisiin ja urheiluvälineisiin kuin kesuliin ja trendivaatteisiin.

----------


## TURISTI

Kyllä hyvältä pitää (pitäisi) näyttää ja viinaa juoda!
Ei sitä piparia muuten saa...

Mut oikeesti rupes kiinnostamaan, että paljonkos sitä rahaa oikeastaan tarttee jos laskee kaikki kulut...
Onko tilanne radikaalisti eri, jos ajaa ns. Suomen huipulla esim. maantietä? Riittääkö joku 3 donan maantiepyörä ja ajeleeko sillä vaikka 3 vuotta?
Eli jos vuosibudjetti olis seuraava, niin onko pärjääminen silloin välineistä kiinni?

- pyörä 3000€ = 1000€/vuosi
- toiset kiekot 1000€ = 333€/vuosi
- varaosat ja kumit = 500€/vuosi
- lisäravinteet 60€/kk = 720€/vuosi (vai tarkoitettiinko tämän ketjun lisäravinteilla niitä "lisäravinteita" joita ilman pyöräilyssä ei pärjää  :Vink:  )
- ajokamat 500€/vuosi

YHTEENSÄ n. 3000€/vuosi eli 255€/kk

Tähän tietty pitää laskea se, että tarttee auton ja siihen vakuutukset ja bensaa...
...kisamaksut ja lisenssin maksanee seura?

Paljon vai vähän? Oikeastaan näin laskettuna summa tuntuu aika korkealta, mutta pärjääkö vähemmällä?

----------


## KaisaTheKissa

Harva ajaa yhdellä pyörällä kolme vuotta putkeen. Kaksi vuotta on ehkä enemmän järkevämpi. Kiekot nyt on käytännössä ikuiset ellei himo iske. Vararenkaat ja kumit 500? Pyh. Kisakiekkoihin joka vuosi uudet tuubit, noin 180 ekua jos ei tule rikkoja. Sitten sisuskumit ja päällyskumit vuodessa helposti se 300 ekua. Jos ajaa paljon, jotkut rattaat maksaa helposti sen 300 ekua. Plus muut osat joita pitää vaihtaa. Juokseviin kuluihin joku 1500 aika helposti.

Tapaturmavakuutus ja kisavakuutus on jotain 150 ekua. Lisäksi esimerkiksi minulla on auto pelkästään sen vuoksi että pystyy ajamaan kisoja. Joten, noin 600 vakuutuksiin plus bensat siihen päälle ja lyhennyksiin se 150 ekua kuussa. Joten, alkaa helposti olemaan melko kallista puuhaa. Tämän jälkeen pitää laskea myös se, että kisapaikalla ehkä syö, yöpyy ja tekee muuta mukavaa joka rahaa vie. Täytyy myös laskea kustannukseksi se, että istuu 2,5 tuntia suuntaansa autossa ja sitten paikanpäällä 3 tuntia kisaa ja 1,5 tuntia ennen ja jälkeen kisan. Koko päivä menee ja mitä jää käteen? Tapaa joitain ihme hiihtäjiä ja hohhareita jotka kaikki ovat aivan yhtä sekaisin kuin itse. Tulee vain paha mieli.

----------


## TURISTI

> Tapaa joitain ihme hiihtäjiä ja hohhareita jotka kaikki ovat aivan yhtä sekaisin kuin itse. Tulee vain paha mieli.



Tohon pakko vielä kommentoida, että meeppä Pirkan hiihtoon ja sinne lähdön läheiselle koululle yöpymään koulumajoitukseen...
...siellä vasta on reipasta porukkaa!

Tän kokemuksen jälkeen tiesin mistä tulee sanonta "ihme hiihtäjä"!
 :Hymy:

----------


## YrjöN

Antti S

Perustan kantaani sillä että tallit tai niiden junnutiimit ottavat sisään lapsia tai lähes lapsia. Silloin voidaan muokata etiikka ja moraali ammattipyöräilijälle sopivaksi. Eiköhän se douppaus ala jo ennen kuin nuoresta on kasvanut huipputähti. 

Jenkeistä on näytetty aika surkeita esimerkkejä heidän ammattilajien nuorison douppaamisesta. Ja sielläkin se lähtee joukkueen valmentajasta liikkeelle. Lapset vetää mömmöjä että pääsis ammattilaistasolle. Penskaa on helppo painostaa.

----------


## pahviankka

> Harva ajaa yhdellä pyörällä kolme vuotta putkeen. Kaksi vuotta on ehkä enemmän järkevämpi. Kiekot nyt on käytännössä ikuiset ellei himo iske. Vararenkaat ja kumit 500? Pyh. Kisakiekkoihin joka vuosi uudet tuubit, noin 180 ekua jos ei tule rikkoja. Sitten sisuskumit ja päällyskumit vuodessa helposti se 300 ekua. Jos ajaa paljon, jotkut rattaat maksaa helposti sen 300 ekua. Plus muut osat joita pitää vaihtaa. Juokseviin kuluihin joku 1500 aika helposti.
> 
> Tapaturmavakuutus ja kisavakuutus on jotain 150 ekua. Lisäksi esimerkiksi minulla on auto pelkästään sen vuoksi että pystyy ajamaan kisoja. Joten, noin 600 vakuutuksiin plus bensat siihen päälle ja lyhennyksiin se 150 ekua kuussa. Joten, alkaa helposti olemaan melko kallista puuhaa. Tämän jälkeen pitää laskea myös se, että kisapaikalla ehkä syö, yöpyy ja tekee muuta mukavaa joka rahaa vie. Täytyy myös laskea kustannukseksi se, että istuu 2,5 tuntia suuntaansa autossa ja sitten paikanpäällä 3 tuntia kisaa ja 1,5 tuntia ennen ja jälkeen kisan. Koko päivä menee ja mitä jää käteen? Tapaa joitain ihme hiihtäjiä ja hohhareita jotka kaikki ovat aivan yhtä sekaisin kuin itse. Tulee vain paha mieli.




Bua-ha-ha-haa!! Niinkuin mm. OJ jossain toisessa topicissa totesi, Suomessa kisaamiseen ja pärjäämiseen riittää hyvin n. 1000 euron pyörä, jos vaan kunto ja taito on kohdallaan. Jos ajaa vuodessa 15 000 - 20 000 km, mikä on kai aika realistinen määrä maantiekuskille, muutama pari hyviä avoja riittää hyvin. Sisärenkaineen kustannus jää alle ton 180 euron, ja sillä 300 eurolla vaihtaa helposti vuodessa kuluvat/hajoavat osat, jos ei tule täystuhokaatumisia ja tyytyy perus-105/ultegraan, eikä oo pakko ostaa hienointa hipohipohiilarirecordxtr:ää. Kisoissa palikoita hajoaa kuitenkin, joten omalla kustannuksella on parempi tyytyä hyvin toimiviin perusosiin ja jättää hienoimmat ja kalleimmat osat himokuntoilijoille/friikeille, jotka ajelee yksinään ja säästyy siten pahimmilta kasoilta. 

Jos kisamatka on 2,5 tuntia suuntaansa, kisa kestää 3 tuntia ja aikaa paikanpäällä menee vielä 1,5 tuntia molemmin puolin kisaa, kuka hullu maksaa majoituksesta?? No, jos rahaa on tuhlattavaksi niin mikä ettei :P Autoakaan ei tarvitse ostaa, kun menee yhdessä jonkun sellaisen kanssa, joka sen muutenkin omistaa...Ai niin, silloin joutuu ehkä olemaan sosiaalinen ja hankkimaan kavereita. Paha rasti peruspyöräilijälle...

Eli halvemmallakin pääsee, ja pärjääminen on kiinni lähinnä treenaamisesta, ei välineistä. Ja tietysti lääkityksestä, jos kaikki muut käyttää. Koska ainakaan Suomessa tilanne ei vielä ole niin paha, puhtaanakin pärjää. Todistetusti. Jos douppi laillistetaan, tilanne todennäköisesti lähtisi lapasesta kun kaikki kylähullut alkaisi tosissaan hyödyntämään noita "Länsi-Euroopassa toimivia laillisia nettiapteekkeja", joissa ei reseptejä kysellä...Olen siis vahvasti dopingin laillistamista vastaan, koska nykytilanteessa ainakin osa pysyy sääntöjen puitteissa. Jos Kovanen ei aikoineen menestynyt, syy ei varmasti ollut se että kaikki muut käytti vaan vääränlainen/riittämätön treeni (huipulle ei nousta vuodessa vaan pitkäjänteisellä työllä) ja motivaation loppuminen, kun kaikkea ei saanutkaan heti vaan olisi pitänyt oikeasti harjoitella useampi vuosi...

Ja noita "ihme hiihtäjiä" on kyllä kaikki kestävyysurheilun kuntotapahtumat täynnä, kyllä Suomessa kaheleita riittää.

----------


## Marko Kovanen

Kovanen ajoi useamman vuoden. Suurin este Suomen huipulle nousemiseen oli se, että Mikkelissä joutui aika pitkälti treenaamaan yksi ja sillä tavalla ihan Suomen huipulle nouseminen olisi olisi vaatinut toisenlaista päätä. Maastopuolella oli yks tyyppi, joka näytti, että se oli mahdollista. Suomen huipulla tarkoitettiin tässä Suomessa ajavia amatöörejä ei ammatikseen ajavia. Suomessa ajavien kisaajien kanssa saa aika suurella todennäköisyydellä ajaa puhtaiden ajajien kanssa. Siinä vaiheessa kun ulkomailla vaikuttavat suuruudet tulee mukaan alkaa todennäköisyys pienenemään.  :Sarkastinen: 

Mitä tohon harrastuksen loppumiseen tulee, niin Helsingissä on paljon muutakin kuin pyörällä ajaminen. Viime kesänä Mikkelissä käydessä tuli ajeltua melkein joka päivä, kun ei siellä oikeen oo mitään muuta tekemistä.  :No huh!:  Urheilu-uran lopettamisen jälkeen on ilmestynyt yksi uusi pyörä, joten ei se täydellisesti ole loppunut. Viime vuonna tuli jopa käytyä Lohjan 24:sessa. 

Mitä tohon kuluihin ja pärjäämiseen tulee, niin en koskaan ostanut uutta pyörää tai maksanut pyörästä yli 500 euroa eikä mun menestys ollut koskaan pyörästä kiinni. Suomessa kamojen keveys ei ratkaise mitään. Mäkin voitin Puijon huipulle päättyneen kisan vaikka mun ois pitäny painoindeksin mukaan panostaa alamäkiin.  :Leveä hymy:  Puijon mäkin on pahin mäki mitä oon kisoissa joutunu ajamaan. Pyörässä käytännössä riittää se, et ajoasento on kunnossa, vaihteet toimii ja voimansiirrossa ei oo liikaa kitkaa. Noiden speksien täyttämiseen ei tarvii tuhota 3000 euroo.

Mitä nää kovat kuskit puhuu kolmen tunnin kisoista? Eiks elitessä ajeta jotain neljää-viittä tuntia? Kahenkympin tempotkin pitäis mennä puoleentuntiin.  :Cool:

----------


## Marko Kovanen

> Selvennykseksi:
> 
> Mömmö= lisäravinne. Mitä saa vaikka tavallisesta kaupasta. Ei doping-aine.
> 
> Roju=  Sitten ne aineet millä alkaa tapahtumaan. Kiellettyjä urheilussa.



 Tuota... Ihan joka paikassa et saa lisäravinteita kun pyydät saada mömmöjä. Kannattais varmaan keksiä joku uusi nimi lisäravinteille, ettei poliisit liiaksi kiinnostu urheiluharrastuksesta.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tuomas

Kyllä ne kilpaurheilun kulut tulee pääosin matkustamisesta. Hyvät pyörät ei ajamalla kulu, paitsi tietty voimansiirto ja renkaat. Useimmat seurat maksavat ilmoittautumismaksut, mutta yöpymis- ja matkakulut ovatkin sitten oma lukunsa. Plus tietty matkustamisen vaiva. Helppoahan se täältä etelästä käsin on kun on suuri osa kisoista 200 km sisällä eli ei tarvitse yöpymistä ja tarpeen vaatiessa satamat ja lentokenttä vieressä. Nostan kyllä hattua kaikille Keski-Suomesta ja sen yläpuolelta tuleville maantiepyöräilijöille! Yksin treenaamalla ja vähän kisaamalla ei hevin huipulle nousta. Niin jo jos autossa istutaan tonni joka viikonloppu + pari hotelliyötä niin €€€ ja aikaa menee.

Tästä maasta on harvemmin tullut pyöräilijöitä HKI-TRE-TKU-Lahti-Porvoo kaaren ulkopuolelta...eikä todennäköisesti tule jatkossakaan... Tietty jos lähtee alta 20:senä ulkomaille oikeisiin kisoihin niin se on ihan sama vaikka olisi Rovaniemeltä kotoisin, pohjiahan sitä siihen asti olisi pitänyt vain ajaa. Kansallisella tasolla keikkuminen vuodesta toiseen onkin sitten pitäjiltä tulevalle aika rassaavaa...no mutta rakkaudesta lajiin tietty  :Hymy:

----------


## ironi

> Tästä maasta on harvemmin tullut pyöräilijöitä HKI-TRE-TKU-Lahti-Porvoo kaaren ulkopuolelta...eikä todennäköisesti tule jatkossakaan... Tietty jos lähtee alta 20:senä ulkomaille oikeisiin kisoihin niin se on ihan sama vaikka olisi Rovaniemeltä kotoisin, pohjiahan sitä siihen asti olisi pitänyt vain ajaa. Kansallisella tasolla keikkuminen vuodesta toiseen onkin sitten pitäjiltä tulevalle aika rassaavaa...no mutta rakkaudesta lajiin tietty



tulee vielä.... ainakin alan yrittämään... toi OJ:n himohiihtäjä juttu kuulosti niin hyvälle. Tosin kalusto on 500 eken nakkis... Mut se on vähän niinku töissä, kun on hanskoissa reikä; näkee että on työmies ja mitäs niilä hanskoilla kun ranteet on kunnossa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Marko Kovanen

> Niin mistäs oot mömmös hommannut



En mä oo niitä hankkinu mistään. Mä oon vaan tottunu siihen, että mömmöjen vetäminen tarkoittaa lääkeaineiden väärinkäyttöä. On noita mömmöjen vetäjiä tullu vastaan ja joku on jopa kyselly multa niitä. Useimmat on ollu aika epäilyttävää porukkaa, joilla on silmät seisseet päässä ja aivotoiminnassa ollut jotain ongelmia.

Edit. Tarkemmin kuin ajattelee, niin oon mää kuullu jonkun sanovan lääkärin määräämien lääkkeiden syömistä mömmöjen vetämiseksi.

----------


## ketju44

Saleilla n. 20v reenanneena ,ja eripituisilla tauoilla höystäneenä,voin sanoa että Mömmö ja Roina salislangissa on samaa myrkkyä jota ei myydä luontaistuotetiskillä.

----------


## KaisaTheKissa

> .Ai niin, silloin joutuu ehkä olemaan sosiaalinen ja hankkimaan kavereita. Paha rasti peruspyöräilijälle...



Kavereiden hankkiminen ei hirmuisesti auta jos ne kaverit eivät aja kilpaa. Itse olen tullut siihen tulokseen, että kimppakyytien hankkiminen tai niiden järjestäminen on aivan ajan hukkaa jos ei ole kahta tai useampaa kuskia jotka ajaa pääsääntöisesti aivan samat kisat. Sipoo on hyvä esimerkki. Tempo ja maantie. Itse ajoin viime vuonna kummatkin. No, seuratoveri ajoi vain maantien. Joten itse menin la ja kaveri omalla autolla su. Aika monessa kisassa on samanlailla jos on kisoja samana viikonloppuna useassa paikassa. Ei toimi. Lisäksi kun on sitten niin, että jos itse on ainoa paikakunnan aktiivinen maantiekuski, niin siinäs järjestelet kimppakyytejä itseksesi. Tietenkin sinä voit minulle kertoa kuinka yksi ihminen voi harrastaa kimppajuttuja. Voisin sitten itsekseni kokeilla vaikkapa ryhmäseksiä.

Lisäksi jotenkin tuntui itsestä aivan selvältä, että maaliskuussa jo tiesi että mitkä kisat ajaa. Sitten se menee monella sellaiseksi hohhailuksi, että kisapäivän aamunakaan ei tiedetä, että ajetaanko vai ei. Järjestä siinä sitten kimppakyytejä. Ja toiseksi jossain tempoissa on yleensä kilpa/eliten ja koukkupolvien lähtöjen välissä mahdollisesti monen tunnin raot. Eli itse starttaisi 12.00 ja kaveri sitten vaikkapa 15.00. Siinä sitten pitäisi pyöriä paikanpäällä se kolme tuntia tai vaihtoehtoisesti kaverin pitäisi herätä liian aikaisin jotta voi olla kimppakyyti.

Paitti viime vuonna pari kisaa meni niin, että itsekseen paukkasi hyvinkäälle ja sieltä kaverit mukaan ja poriin tai mynämäelle. Koukkasi melko paljon ja ajoaikaa pari tuntia lisää mutta onhan se kivempaa kuin itsekseen nököttäminen.

Ja olen huomannut, että pyöräilijät ovat hiihtäjien kanssa ehkä maailman epäsosiaalisimpia ihmisiä. Yhteislenkkejä ei Mikkelissä oikeastaan ajettu kun Kovanen lopetti 2003 vaikka miten niitä yritti järjestää ja sitten romahtivat keskiviikkotempot kun sinne ei enää saatu niitä innokkaita vakikisakuskeja. Sitten ihmetellään kuinka koko seuratoiminta loppui kuin seinään.

----------


## pahviankka

> Tietenkin sinä voit minulle kertoa kuinka yksi ihminen voi harrastaa kimppajuttuja. Voisin sitten itsekseni kokeilla vaikkapa ryhmäseksiä.



- Jokaisella terveellä nuorella miehellä pitäisi olla pari sivupersoonaa tällaisten tilanteiden varalle. Yksi ei vielä riitä, sillä voi olla jotain muuta tärkeää tekemistä juuri ratkaisevalla hetkellä...

- Myös mielikuvitusystävät ovat ihan normaaleja tietyissä kehitysvaiheissa, ja auttavat jos tuntee itsensä yksinäiseksi.

- Ryhmäseksin harrastaminen yksin muuten kuin omassa mielikuvituksessaan on kieltämättä aika haasteellista, mutta joogan avulla voi oppia ottamaan itseltään su*hin. Kovalla harjoittelulla voi päästä pidemmällekin  :Vink: 





> Ja olen huomannut, että pyöräilijät ovat hiihtäjien kanssa ehkä maailman epäsosiaalisimpia ihmisiä. Yhteislenkkejä ei Mikkelissä oikeastaan ajettu kun Kovanen lopetti 2003 vaikka miten niitä yritti järjestää ja sitten romahtivat keskiviikkotempot kun sinne ei enää saatu niitä innokkaita vakikisakuskeja. Sitten ihmetellään kuinka koko seuratoiminta loppui kuin seinään.



Totta, ja tuon takia en itsekään ole ajanut kisaa enää useampaan vuoteen. Onneksi maailmassa on muitakin ihmisiä kuin kestävyysurheilijoita...

----------


## KaisaTheKissa

> Totta, ja tuon takia en itsekään ole ajanut kisaa enää useampaan vuoteen. Onneksi maailmassa on muitakin ihmisiä kuin kestävyysurheilijoita...



Siis tämä on totta. Aika moni maantie- ja maastopyöräilijä välttelee kontakteja. Samoin moni muukin harrastelijaryhmä. Nyt kun tuli tuo moottoripyörä ostettua niin on huomannut, että motoristit ovat aivan helkutan kivaa sakkia vaikka jotkut väittävät erilailla. Eilen vetäsin satamassa parkkiin ja hyrpin kahvia, niin johan siihen tulee kaksi harlikka kundia heittämään läppää. Tämän lisäksi yleensä luullaan että it-nörtit on jotain epäsosiaalista porukkaa mutta ovat kyllä sosiaalisempia kuin jotkut pyöräilijät. Nytkin on kesällä kaksi tapahtumaa joihin pitäisi mennä kesällä pyörimään, yhteensä 5 päivää. Ja sitten on klubittajat jotka ovat sitten kaikista mukavimpia vaikkakin yleensä varsin paheksuttuja.

----------


## Hevonen

Se voi olla että succis puristaa sosiaalisuuden liian tiukalle

----------


## ketju44

> Nyt kun tuli tuo moottoripyörä ostettua niin on huomannut, että motoristit ovat aivan helkutan kivaa sakkia vaikka jotkut väittävät erilailla. 
>  Nytkin on kesällä kaksi tapahtumaa joihin pitäisi mennä kesällä pyörimään, yhteensä 5 päivää. Ja sitten on klubittajat jotka ovat sitten kaikista mukavimpia vaikkakin yleensä varsin paheksuttuja.



Samaa mieltä. Joskus yritin aitobaarin terassilla jututella kahta pyöräiljää,lenkkitauolla. Ei jätkät paljon viittinyt vaihtaa kuulumisia. Oli niin pro........niin pro  :Sarkastinen: . 
Motoristien kanssa pääsee aina heittään,muutaman sanan  :Hymy: .
Tapahtumista puheen ollen ; Ois aika mielenkiintoinen toi "Jänkhällä jytisee" elokuussa.

----------


## Marko Kovanen

Menikö tää nyt itkemiseks siitä, ettei oo kavereita? Näin siinä käy kun ei saa vapaasti keskustella kaikista urheilun aspekteista.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## ketju44

> Menikö tää nyt itkemiseks siitä, ettei oo kavereita? Näin siinä käy kun ei saa vapaasti keskustella kaikista urheilun aspekteista.



Kavereita on tai ei. Jos ei,niin kai siihen on tottunut tähän ikään. Tai sitten on,mutta sinä olet tämän keskustelun jo hävinnyt vaikka itse et sitä vieläkään ymmärrä  :Sarkastinen: . Hanki sinäkin muutama kaveri jotka ei vedä piikkiä,niin huomaat eron ja tutustut ihmisiin jotka ajattelevat vielä ihan kohtuullisen terveesti tätä elämää. 
Tai koska ilma on näin hieno ja tuuleton pitkästä aikaa,hyppää pyörän selkään ja heitä lenkki. Varo kuitenkin jos tauolle uskallat pysähtyä,ettei kukaan ala kommunikoimaan. Se ilme (  :Vihainen:  ),muista .

----------


## Marko Kovanen

> Kavereita on tai ei. Jos ei,niin kai siihen on tottunut tähän ikään. Tai sitten on,mutta sinä olet tämän keskustelun jo hävinnyt vaikka itse et sitä vieläkään ymmärrä . Hanki sinäkin muutama kaveri jotka ei vedä piikkiä,niin huomaat eron ja tutustut ihmisiin jotka ajattelevat vielä ihan kohtuullisen terveesti tätä elämää. 
> Tai koska ilma on näin hieno ja tuuleton pitkästä aikaa,hyppää pyörän selkään ja heitä lenkki. Varo kuitenkin jos tauolle uskallat pysähtyä,ettei kukaan ala kommunikoimaan. Se ilme (  ),muista .



Mistä lähtien keskusteluissa on ollut kyse voittamisesta tai häviämisestä? Taisi olla Plato, joka antiikin kreikassa sanoi, että dialogin avulla päästään lähemmäs totuutta. Jos sulle keskusteluissa on tärkeintä voittaa mihin hintaan tahansa sä et tuu koskaan löytämään totuutta tai edes pääsemään lähelle sitä.

Siinä vaiheessa kun aletaan haukkua vastapuolta, aletaan mennä aika pahasti metsään. Vielä pidemmälle metsään mennään kun aletaan haukkua vastapuolen kavereita.

Mua melkein käy sääliksi tuollaiset ihmiset. Taidan vaan ignoorata sut, kun sun viesteihin reagoiminen on vaan ajan tuhlausta. Oliks täällä ignore mahdollisuutta vai pitääkö se tehdä omassa päässä?

----------


## ketju44

> Mua melkein käy sääliksi tuollaiset ihmiset. Taidan vaan ignoorata sut, kun sun viesteihin reagoiminen on vaan ajan tuhlausta. Oliks täällä ignore mahdollisuutta vai pitääkö se tehdä omassa päässä?



Älä mua sääli,päin vastoin.  Uskon että onnistut ignoorissa ainakin omassa päässäsi,koska monta asiaa olet sieltä jo igannut  :Leveä hymy: . Älä otä suotta lämpöö. 
Tuon alkuperäisen D-aiheen olet kyllä jo menettänyt,mutta silti.
Voin kyllä tän jo lopettaa..............niin,asia on käsitelty.

----------


## Jan

> Ei rangaistuskäytäntö suinkaan ole se nykymallin ensisijainen ongelma vaan se, että valvonnan keinot tulevat jatkuvasti jälkijunassa. Nykymalli on siten se, että douppaus on kiellettyä, mutta sitä ei pystytä valvomaan. Tästä seuraa vääjäämättä *ammattiurheilussa* se tosiasia, että uskoakseni harva (kovaa faktaa tästä tuskin on meistä kenelläkään) lajin huipulla kilpailee rehellisin eväin. Paineet pärjäämiseen ovat todella kovat, joten ne keinot käytetään, jotka ovat käytettävissä.



Mietiskelin tätä tuossa Nizzan rantabulevardilla eilen. Antin analyysi on täysin oikea, mutta onko työntekijän suojelemiseksi mitään tehtävissä? No tietenkin on, onhan työsuojelulait. Kyllä esim. vaarallisille kemikaaleille työnantajan toimesta altistettu työntekijä voi nostaa oikeusjutun. Ammattiurheilu, työelämän säännöt, n'est-ce pas?

Eihän kukaan Brilloista ja Ulleista ja Lanceista ja muista mestareista halua kanteita nostaa, he ovat saaneet sen, mitä haluavat, hinnalla millä hyvänsä, mutta ehkä joku domestique-ajajista alkaisi hermostua sydänvikaansa uran jälkeen ja nostaisi äläkän. 

Tällä tavalla päästäisiin käsiksi työnantajiin. Huomatkaa, että normaalissa työelämässä normisto on sellainen, että työnantaja ei voi aina vaan vedota tietämättömyyteensä. Tuolla "ammattiurheilussa" vaan voi. 

Vaikka inhoan lakimiehiä, tuntuu tämä olevan yksi ratkaisu, sillä fanit eivät asiaa ratkaise: NHL:n tai MLB:n rahoituspohja on vaikka kuinka hyvä, vaikka aineita käytetään. 

Jan

----------


## KaisaTheKissa

> Mietiskelin tätä tuossa Nizzan rantabulevardilla eilen. Antin analyysi on täysin oikea, mutta onko työntekijän suojelemiseksi mitään tehtävissä? No tietenkin on, onhan työsuojelulait. Kyllä esim. vaarallisille kemikaaleille työnantajan toimesta altistettu työntekijä voi nostaa oikeusjutun. Ammattiurheilu, työelämän säännöt, n'est-ce pas?
> 
> Eihän kukaan Brilloista ja Ulleista ja Lanceista ja muista mestareista halua kanteita nostaa, he ovat saaneet sen, mitä haluavat, hinnalla millä hyvänsä, mutta ehkä joku domestique-ajajista alkaisi hermostua sydänvikaansa uran jälkeen ja nostaisi äläkän. 
> 
> Tällä tavalla päästäisiin käsiksi työnantajiin. Huomatkaa, että normaalissa työelämässä normisto on sellainen, että työnantaja ei voi aina vaan vedota tietämättömyyteensä. Tuolla "ammattiurheilussa" vaan voi. 
> 
> Vaikka inhoan lakimiehiä, tuntuu tämä olevan yksi ratkaisu, sillä fanit eivät asiaa ratkaise: NHL:n tai MLB:n rahoituspohja on vaikka kuinka hyvä, vaikka aineita käytetään. 
> 
> Jan



Melko kaukaa haettu kyllä mutta jossain USA:ssa voisi mennä hyvän lakimiehen ja perustelujen kanssa läpikin. Kyllä kuitenkin jokainen douppaaja on tietoinen mitä tekee ja todennäköisesti on tietoinen riskeistä. Harvaan kaveriin on salaa pumpattu aineita vaikka niin väittävätkin.

----------


## Antti Salonen

> Eihän kukaan Brilloista ja Ulleista ja Lanceista ja muista mestareista halua kanteita nostaa, he ovat saaneet sen, mitä haluavat, hinnalla millä hyvänsä, mutta ehkä joku domestique-ajajista alkaisi hermostua sydänvikaansa uran jälkeen ja nostaisi äläkän.
> 
> Tällä tavalla päästäisiin käsiksi työnantajiin. Huomatkaa, että normaalissa työelämässä normisto on sellainen, että työnantaja ei voi aina vaan vedota tietämättömyyteensä. Tuolla "ammattiurheilussa" vaan voi.



Aika paha urheilijan on ruveta nostamaan tässä tapauksessa oikeusjuttuja työnantajaansa vastaan, sillä en minä tosiaan usko, että urheilijoita pääsääntöisesti kukaan pakottaa aineita käyttämään. Doping-aineita käyttävät urheilijat kuitenkin rikkovat sekä doping-säännöstöä että monissa maissa jo myös rikoslakia, joten tuskin ongelma ainakaan alakautta (eli urheilijoista) lähtee purkautumaan. Pari tälläistä suunsa puhtaaksi puhunuttahan urheilijaa on ollutkin, eli ainakin Jesús Manzano ja Filippo Simeoni, mutta ei näistä tapauksista oikeastaan mitään seurannut.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Kyllähän kestävyysjuoksun puolella on jo vuosia sitten puhunut joku entinen huippujuoksija, ettei päässyt espanjan ykkösrinkiin kun ei suostunut organisoituun koko joukkueen douppaukseen. En nyt muista numeroa, mutta taitaa mulla se Juoksija-lehti olla kotona vielä. Että sikäli pakottamisestakin voidaan puhua. Näytöt on tietysti vaikeat kun ei ihan taida lukea työsopimuksen ehdoissa.

----------


## Marko Kovanen

> Kyllähän kestävyysjuoksun puolella on jo vuosia sitten puhunut joku entinen huippujuoksija, ettei päässyt espanjan ykkösrinkiin kun ei suostunut organisoituun koko joukkueen douppaukseen. En nyt muista numeroa, mutta taitaa mulla se Juoksija-lehti olla kotona vielä. Että sikäli pakottamisestakin voidaan puhua. Näytöt on tietysti vaikeat kun ei ihan taida lukea työsopimuksen ehdoissa.



Tossakaan kukaan ei pakottanut ketään mihinkään. Elämä on valintoja. Juoksee ykösringissä ja vetää kamaa tai on puhdas ja ei juokse ykkösringissä.

----------


## ketju44

> Kyllähän kestävyysjuoksun puolella on jo vuosia sitten puhunut joku entinen huippujuoksija, ettei päässyt espanjan ykkösrinkiin kun ei suostunut organisoituun koko joukkueen douppaukseen. En nyt muista numeroa, mutta taitaa mulla se Juoksija-lehti olla kotona vielä. Että sikäli pakottamisestakin voidaan puhua. Näytöt on tietysti vaikeat kun ei ihan taida lukea työsopimuksen ehdoissa.



Tulee taas mieleen erään suomalaisen Pia S. nimisen maantiepyöräilyammattilaisen  haastattelu iltapäivälehdessä. Tallin tuki loppui , kun ei D maistunut. 
Eihän se pakottamista ollut,kiristystä kyllä. Siitäkin on rikoslaissa pykälä kai myös italiassa. Näyttö onkin toinen juttu.
Ja muuta en sanokkaan ettei joku väännä nenäänsä enempää............. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Taitaa olla tämäkin herra aikamoinen dopingpaukku!
Hän on jäänyt Australiassa kiinni hormonivalmisteiden tuonnista oikein kunnolla.


http://www.aftenposten.no/kul_und/article1787567.ece

----------


## Tuomas

Ei nähtävästi pelkkä selibaatti auttanut kuvauskuntoa haettaessa kun piti kasvua laittaa kankkuun  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Hormonien käyttö saattaa aiheuttaa epäsuhtaista kasvua.
Miksiköhän muuten Tyler Hamiltonilla on nenä kuin Pinokkiolla?

----------


## ketju44

> Hormonien käyttö saattaa aiheuttaa epäsuhtaista kasvua.
> Miksiköhän muuten Tyler Hamiltonilla on nenä kuin Pinokkiolla?



Jos se valehtelee  :Vink: .

----------


## OJ

> Hormonien käyttö saattaa aiheuttaa epäsuhtaista kasvua.



Niija...mustassa pörssissä liikkuva kasvuhormooni on uutettu kuolleiden aivoista ja siitä saa aivotauteja?

----------


## sotmest

> Niija...mustassa pörssissä liikkuva kasvuhormooni on uutettu kuolleiden aivoista ja siitä saa aivotauteja?



Joo, ja kuulemma myös Gigantissa ja Veikon Koneessa liikkuu samaa ainetta! Kaikenlisäksi jos koekuuntelee siellä vaikkapa jotain cd soitinta tms. niin se kuolleiden aivoista ujutettu kasvuhormooni liukenee niiden korvakuulokkeiden kautta jolla kuuntelet, suoraan sun verenkiertoon korvien kautta... 

Ei helvetti!!! "kuolleiden aivoista" ja "aivotauteja"!!! Mitä vielä???  :Hymy:

----------


## OJ

> Ei helvetti!!! "kuolleiden aivoista" ja "aivotauteja"!!! Mitä vielä???



Ekat annokset annetaan aina ilmaiseksi, että saadaan nuoret koukutettua douppingiin? Proteiinijauhot ja maltodekstriniisit on portti-dopingia kovempiin aineisiin? Yksikin proteiiniannos voi viedä loppumattomaan helvettiin?

----------


## ketju44

> Ei helvetti!!! "kuolleiden aivoista" ja "aivotauteja"!!! Mitä vielä???



Mutta totta. Usko vaan. Tästä tuli dokkarikin TV:ssä joskus 1 - 2 vuotta sitten,briteistä. Yleensä kasvuhorkut ostetaan synteettisenä,mutta venäjältä varsinkin voi saada mitä tahansa.

----------


## buhvalo

Mä joiduin koukkuun tossa pikkasen alta kolmekymppisenä. Se alkoi tietty jo peinimuotoisesti paljon aikasemmin, aloitin pienillä annoksilla taloussokeria. No olihan se ihan puhdasta kamaa sinänsä, mutta niinkuin sanoin annokset oli tosi pieniä. Otin seuran vuoksi, ehkä siihen oli vähän yhteisön sosiaalinen paine, kaverit ja vanhemmatkin kun käytti. Eka otin yhden palan sokeria kahviin ja pikku hiljaa se sitten repesi käsistä ja annokset kasvoivat. Lopulta se sitten alkoi näkymään levottomana, yliviriilinä käytöksenä, keskittymishäiriöitäkin oli. Tuolloin jo vedin toistakymmentä kuppia kahvia päivässä peittääksi hiilihydraattiriippuvaisuuteni, jokaisen kupin mukana pistin menemään 4 palaa sokeria. Tuossa vaiheessa alkoi jo riippuvaisuus näkyä ulkomuodossa ja päätinkin että se on tässä ja pääsinkin hetkeksi irti sokerista. 

Pystyin olemaan ilman aineita muutaman vuoden, satunnaisia kokeiluja lukuunottamatta, mutta sitten aloitin treenaamaan punttisalilla 'kovaa'. Tuolloin tutustuin soijajauheeseen. Jotkut kaverit kyllä varoittivat että pysy erosssa tuosta tavarasta, muuten perästä kuuluu. Eihän sitä tietystiikkään uskonut tai sitten ei vaan välittänyt kun uskoi sen kuuluvan lajiin. No perästä kuului -jatkuvasti. Tuosta olikin helppo livetä eteenpäin vanhalla taloussokerinarkkiksen taustalla. Kuvioon tuli mukaan kaikkien kammoama malto ja soijakin muuttui heraan. Tämäkään ei ollut tarpeeksi minulle, herasta piti saada yhä puhtaampaa ja puhtaampaa. Lopulta kuukausiannokset alkoi maksamaan jo liki 30€ ja oli syytä tehdä jotain. 

Lopetin hiilareiden käytön kokonaan, ei maltoa, ei sokeria eikä edes pastaa, tuota kaikkien hyväksymää seurustelu hiilaria. Hiilareiden puutteen tuoman energiavajeen paikkasin rasvalla, sitä vedin jopa suoraan pullosta 100%:na. Tätä jatkui muutama kuukausi ja luulin olin tervehtynyt sokeri/malto/soija/hera-koukusta. Mutta toisin kävi. Oli sellainen tavallinen perjantai-ilta, vaimo oli laittanut pastaa ja lapsillakin oli karkkipäivä. Täytyy tunnustaa että mä vedin kaiken, pasta meni kaikki ja varastin vielä lapsien karkkejakin. Tuolloin selvisi että olen loputtomiin hiilihydraatisti, siitä ei pääse irti. Pahimmillaan oireet on kovan tai pitkän urheilusuorituksen jälkeen, joskus pitää vetää jopa kesken suorituksen. Siitä pitää itseään onnitella että annokset on hieman pienentyneen kuluneen parin vuoden aikana ja että kesken lenkin ei tarvii niin paljoa vetää. Nykyään menee aineisiin 6€/6kk joten tiukasti elämällä tuon kykenee vielä rahoittamaan.

----------


## Vasara45

Buhvalo. Söitkö kaikki kananmunatkin kaapista? Mulle kävi joskus niin jos soijat oli loppu että, vetelin raakoja munia kaakaon seassa treenin jälkeen ja seuraavana aamuna ja sitä jatkui ja jatkui. Joskus ennen treeniä kävi niin että, söin rusinoita! Ihan totta, suoraan rasiasta vaan posketpullollaan niitä mutustelin. Ja perästä kuului!

----------


## OJ

Mä olen onneksi pysyny erossa hiilihydraateista, proteiinista ja rasvasta, eli mä olen aika puhdas pulmunen. Hirveää lukea noita entisten käyttäjien juttuja varsinkin kun noi hiilarinistit ja protskuhorot aloittaa yleensä ihan harmittoman tuntuisista aineista.

Ja ketju44. Eli joku veli venäläinen päättää tehdä feikkikamaa, niin hän kerää satoja aivolisäkkeitä joista kerää kasvuhormonin ja lyö pulloon? Toihan on hyvä business kun halvemmaksi tulisi ainoastaan aidon kaman TAI jonkun suola/sokeriliuoksen myynti, mutta nämä jälkimmäiset vaihtoehdot ovat vain ihan pirun paljon helpompia.

----------


## YT

Kyllä ennen kaikki kasvuhormoni tehtiin kuolleiden aivolisäkkeistä eristämällä. Sitten kasvuhormonin kysyntä räjähti ja tuli pula kuolleista ihmisistä. Lääketehtaat joutuivat kehittämään synteettisen kasvuhormonin.

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Näyttää siltö että huippurheilu (ja myös pyöräily) on dopingin kyllästämää. Ikään kuin kaikki olisivat konnia.
Onko sillä enää väliä jos toinen konna on toista hiukan puhtaampi tai että se toinen ei vaan ole jäänyt kiinni?

Ensimmäinen joka alkoi siivoamaan omaa pesää oli Bjarne Riis. Mutta tekikö hän sen vain sponsarin tahdosta?

----------


## ketju44

> .
> 
> Ja ketju44. Eli joku veli venäläinen päättää tehdä feikkikamaa, niin hän kerää satoja aivolisäkkeitä joista kerää kasvuhormonin ja lyö pulloon? Toihan on hyvä business kun halvemmaksi tulisi ainoastaan aidon kaman TAI jonkun suola/sokeriliuoksen myynti, mutta nämä jälkimmäiset vaihtoehdot ovat vain ihan pirun paljon helpompia.



Keskustellaan aiheësta lisää kun hankit edes perustiedot . Maailma on paljon ihmeellisempi kuin äkkiä luulisit. Näin vaan on  :Irvistys:

----------


## OJ

> Keskustellaan aiheësta lisää kun hankit edes perustiedot . Maailma on paljon ihmeellisempi kuin äkkiä luulisit. Näin vaan on



Ihmeellinen maailma tosiaan. Kai eläinten aivolisäkkeistä uutettua tavaraa sitten myydään pimeillä markkinoilla ja se on ihan oikea riski. Sun kannattaisi varmaan infota aineita käyttäviäkin tästä asiasta.

----------


## ketju44

> Sun kannattaisi varmaan infota aineita käyttäviäkin tästä asiasta.



Siinähän tämä ihmeellisyys onkin. Tietävät aivan varmasti,että riskejä on ja luottavat onneen. Usko siihen että aine on synteettistä antaa näennäistä "turvaa" käyttäjälle. Aikanaan taisi olla tuo aivolisäkkeestä otettava ainoa kasvuhorkku. Lempinimeltään "apinahormooni",johtuen siitä että aiheutti äärijäsenien korostunutta kasvua mm. sormet,nenä,jalkaterät jne.
Tietenkin voit osoittaa omilla tutkimuksillasi nämä tiedot vääriksi ja infota vuorostasi niitä aikaisemmin tutkineitä mm. lääkäreitä. Uskon sulla olevan siihen täydet mahdollisuudet  :Sarkastinen: .

P.S Älä sorru kuitenkaan yllä olevaan "näsäilyyn".

----------


## Brunberg

> Taitaa olla tämäkin herra aikamoinen dopingpaukku!
> Hän on jäänyt Australiassa kiinni hormonivalmisteiden tuonnista oikein kunnolla.



No mitä sitten, laitetaanko kilpailukieltoon?

----------


## Ohiampuja

Mistä löytyy tilasto eri lajien piirissä tehdyistä doping-testeistä? Joskus olen semmoisen tilaston nähnyt, mutta nyt en sitä googlettamalla löydä mistään. Siinä näkyi erikseen lajiliittojen omat testit, sekä Wadan yms instanssien tekemät testit. Siis kansainvälinen tilasto, ei pelkät Suomen testit, ne löysin kyllä.

----------


## vetooo

Pereiro ja Valverde liitetty viimeisimpinä Operaatio Puertoon. Varmoja tietoja ei ole saatu, mutta kovasti lehdet kirjoittavat

----------


## ketju44

> Mistä löytyy tilasto eri lajien piirissä tehdyistä doping-testeistä? Joskus olen semmoisen tilaston nähnyt, mutta nyt en sitä googlettamalla löydä mistään. Siinä näkyi erikseen lajiliittojen omat testit, sekä Wadan yms instanssien tekemät testit. Siis kansainvälinen tilasto, ei pelkät Suomen testit, ne löysin kyllä.



En muista mistä kansainvälisestä tutkimuksesta oli kyse,mutta ainakin jalkapalloiliat,tennispelaajat,jääkiekko ( NHL ) ja kehonrakentajat testasi laiskasti tai ei käytännössä ollenkaan. Yleisurheilun mahtimaa Usa,harjoituskaudella samoin.

----------


## Marko Kovanen

> Pereiro ja Valverde liitetty viimeisimpinä Operaatio Puertoon. Varmoja tietoja ei ole saatu, mutta kovasti lehdet kirjoittavat



Onko jotain englanninkielistä lähdettä?

----------


## Ohiampuja

> En muista mistä kansainvälisestä tutkimuksesta oli kyse,mutta ainakin jalkapalloiliat,tennispelaajat,jääkiekko ( NHL ) ja kehonrakentajat testasi laiskasti tai ei käytännössä ollenkaan. Yleisurheilun mahtimaa Usa,harjoituskaudella samoin.



Muistelen samaa artikkelia, siinä pyöräilyliitot erottuivat kyllä edukseen. Tehtyjen testien lukumäärä oli korkea verrattuna muihin ammattilaislajeihin

----------


## ar

> Onko jotain englanninkielistä lähdettä?



http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...ay07/may07news

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Tuossa sitä on voimailusalien "kaurapuuroa":

http://www.nrk.no/nyheter/distrikt/o...ngen/1.2501514

Oslon lentokentällä oli takavarikoitu 175 000 tablettia ja ampullia sekä 2,4 miljoonaa kruunua rahaa.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

2005 tilastoja, -06 on kai vielä julkaisematta.

http://www.wada-ama.org/rtecontent/d...OCT-QA-ENG.pdf

http://www.wada-ama.org/rtecontent/d...T_Stats_EN.pdf

----------


## NoNo

> Tuossa sitä on voimailusalien "kaurapuuroa":
> 
> http://www.nrk.no/nyheter/distrikt/o...ngen/1.2501514
> 
> Oslon lentokentällä oli takavarikoitu 175 000 tablettia ja ampullia sekä 2,4 miljoonaa kruunua rahaa.



Ei välttämättä voimailusaleille : "Poliisi tiedotti odottavansa tuloksia laboratoriotutkimuksista ennen kuin julkistaa aineiden tarkemman laadun."
voi silti loppupeleissä olla niinkin. Norjahan hallitsee murtsikkaa paremmin kuin DDR aikanaan yleisurheilua. Kova kansakunta.

----------


## china

Samasta aiheesta on muuten ihan oma topikkinsa suoraan tämän alla...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Marko Kovanen

> Samasta aiheesta on muuten ihan oma topikkinsa suoraan tämän alla...



...Joka on nimetty aika huonosti.

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Erik Zabel ja Rolf Aldag tunnustavat doping-käytön:
http://www.aftenposten.no/nyheter/sp...cle1802201.ece

----------


## xtrainer

Sama uutinen suomeksi:
http://www.iltasanomat.fi/urheilu/uu...asp?id=1373186

----------


## NoNo

hyvä että asiat selviää, vaikka ovatkin kaukaisia asioita. Nykypyöräilyn (ammattisellaisen) kannalta helpompi lähteä huomiseen jos talli tallilta saadaan asiat oikeaan suuntaan. T-Mobilella ja CSC:llä näyttäisi olevan aitoa halua ajaa puhtaasti nykyisin. Nyt koetellaan sponsorien uskoa. Toivotaan että piisaa.

----------


## tya

> Sama uutinen suomeksi:
> http://www.iltasanomat.fi/urheilu/uu...asp?id=1373186



Eivät mainitse, että Zabel sanoi käyttäneensä viikon ja lopettaneensa sivuvaikutusten takia. HS: http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/artikkeli/1135227476591 Uskoako vai ei  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Mika A

> Eivät mainitse, että Zabel sanoi käyttäneensä viikon ja lopettaneensa sivuvaikutusten takia. HS: http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/artikkeli/1135227476591 Uskoako vai ei



No jos sivuvaikutuksena on ajantajun hämärtyminen... :Sekaisin:

----------


## Jan

> T-Mobilella ja CSC:llä näyttäisi olevan aitoa halua ajaa puhtaasti nykyisin. Nyt koetellaan sponsorien uskoa. Toivotaan että piisaa.



Niin kauan kun Mr 60% ei tunnusta mitään, en ihan laske CSC mihinkään puhdistajiin. Bjarne halusi vain rajoittaa negatiivista julkisuutta, siinä kaikki. Hänhän oli itsekin Telekomissa ja voitti TdF:n aikana, josta Dietz alkoi laulaa. 

Kannattaa myös muistaa, että eräs suoraselkäinen suomalaiskuski oli ainoa, joka ei nähnyt mitään ei kuullut mitään eikä tuntenut mitään skandaalissa, jossa tiimin politiikaksi paljastui se, ettei TdF:een ollut asiaa ilman doping-kuuria.

Jan

----------


## NoNo

> Niin kauan kun Mr 60% ei tunnusta mitään, en ihan laske CSC mihinkään puhdistajiin. Bjarne halusi vain rajoittaa negatiivista julkisuutta, siinä kaikki. Hänhän oli itsekin Telekomissa ja voitti TdF:n aikana, josta Dietz alkoi laulaa. 
> 
> Kannattaa myös muistaa, että eräs suoraselkäinen suomalaiskuski oli ainoa, joka ei nähnyt mitään ei kuullut mitään eikä tuntenut mitään skandaalissa, jossa tiimin politiikaksi paljastui se, ettei TdF:een ollut asiaa ilman doping-kuuria.
> 
> Jan



 Tarkoitin heidän AD ohjelmaa joka on ulkopuolisen tahon ohjauksessa, en tallin johtajaa. Tosin ei se tee ihmisen aikeista/tarkoitusperistä huonompaa vaikka olisi millainen tausta. Minusta teot ovat ne joilla on merkitystä. Ainakin julkisten lähteiden mukaan BJ on ajanut tuota ohjelmaa alunperin tallin käytännöksi.

----------


## KaisaTheKissa

Joku tuolla toisessa topiikissa itkee, että ainoa asia mitä uutisoidaan pyöräilystä on doping-asiat. Mistähän se mahtaa johtua? Mistäköhän? Tietääkö kukaan?

Ihme pelleilyä, perkele!

----------


## Marko Kovanen

Zaapelille varmaan lätkästään heti parin vuoden kilpailukielto, ettei kukaan aktiivinen ammattilainen enää kertois vanhoista dopingin käytöistä.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## OJ

Jotenkin mä mieluummin uskon Zabelin juttuun pelkästä kokeilusta kun Museeuwin "käytin vain kerran" tarinaan. Zabel ei koskaan "tuhonnut" vastustajia sooloajoilla tai kivunnut vuoria kuin pikkuorava. Museeuw on kyllä kaikesta huolimatta yksi kovimmista kuskeista varsinkin kun pystyi edes osittain tunnustamaan.

Toisaalta nyt skandaalien myötä on kiva huomata, että alkaa Jussi, Kellu ja alkukaudesta Jukkakin pärjäämään paljon paremmin ja pistämään vähän kampoihin ns. isoille pojille. Varmahan en voi asiasta olla, mutta jotenkin haluaisi uskoa ton johtuvan siitä, että ko. kaverit on puhtaita ja nyt satsikuskit ovat joutuneet keventämään kuurejaan.





> Zaapelille varmaan lätkästään heti parin vuoden kilpailukielto, ettei kukaan aktiivinen ammattilainen enää kertois vanhoista dopingin käytöistä.



Voipi olla, mutta toivoisi ehkä vähän Gerolsteinerimpää linjaa.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Kaksijakoiset fiilikset. Sankarit kuolee. Toivottavasti pato murtuu kunnolla vaikka se hajoittaa paljon ja kaikkea. Ehkä päästään rakentamaan jotain terveempää tilalle. 

Kilpapyöräily on kuitenkin niin kaunis laji. Paras kaikista ainakin minulle. En pahoita mieltäni vaikka proffat ei jaksaisi ajaa tempoa enää 50-55 lasissa vaan vaikka 45-50. Kunhan vaan saataisiin se valehtelun ilmapiiri katoamaan.

Kattoiko kukaan sitä Luostarisen Timon haastattelua telkassa aamuteeveessä (en itse nähnyt) Mitä siellä puhuttiin?

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Tässä Riisin tiedotustilaisuutta odotellessa...

Normaaleilla, terveillä miehillä ns. hematokriitti-arvo (Hkr) on alle 46. Tavanomaisessa työhönottotarkastuksessa (ja ilmeisesti muissa vastaavissa verikokeissa, esim. vuositarkastuksissa) tämä arvo tutkitaan rutiininomaisesti. (Itselläni näkyi, _btw_, olleen täsmälleen 46 pari vuotta sitten.) Normaali vaihteluväli Hkr-arvolle on naisilla 37-47 ja miehillä 39-50; ja esim. UCI:n doping-leikkuri on säädetty 50:een. 

Luin juuri Tourin pomojen tuoreesta haastattelusta, että kymmeneltä (10 kpl) espanjalaiselta juniorilta löydettiin arvot 48-50 väliltä, ja yhdeltä 51... No, tämä yksi sitten diskattiin.

Mitenkäs meillä täällä foorumilla?!? Nyt olisi hyvä tilaisuus _avautua_ suuren maailman tyyliin ja _kertoa_ oma Hkr-arvo nimimerkin suojassa (tai ilman...)  :Vink:

----------


## buhvalo

Hemoglobiini 138-145 viimeisissä 3:ssa testeissä. 155 paras ikinä n.11 vuoden takaa, jolloin en juurikaan urheillut. Hemoglobiiniarvon takana on kossu-kuuri jonka päätin 1vko jälkeen sivuoireiden takia. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Tuossa on Luostarisen haastattelu (linkin pitäisi pelata 7 vrk ajan)

http://nettitv.mtv3.fi/nettitv_uutis...?101304#101304

----------


## Shamus

Ja kaikkihan tietää että Zabel treenaaaaaaaaa!
Tais ajaa 200km päiväkeskiarvolla jokusen vuoden.

HKR arvohan laskee mitä enemmän harjoittelee, siksi normaaleilla työötäkäyvillä on yleensä korkeammat arvot.

----------


## VesaP

> Ja kaikkihan tietää että Zabel treenaaaaaaaaa!
> Tais ajaa 200km päiväkeskiarvolla jokusen vuoden.



Vaatimatonta 73tkm/vuosi tahtia... Zabelilla on kyllä ASENNETTA!!!!  :Cool:   :Cool:  Suurinosa pro kuskeista kait iskee kammen suoraksi kauden jälkeen edes vähäksi aikaa lepäilläkseen niin Zaabeli lähtee voittamaan ratakisoja. On se ÄIJÄ!! Ja weightweeniekin vielä ja omistaa ziljoona fillaria.

----------


## Teukka-74

Mr 64  on sitten mennyt myöntämään.

----------


## ketju44

Tästä voi seurata paljon hyvää vaikka nyt näyttää pyllynsä. Taitaa olla "piirienkin" mielestä homma karannut käsistä koska näin massiiviseen puhditukseen on lähdetty. Tai ainakin kasvojen kohotukseen.

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Jeg har brukt doping:

http://www.aftenposten.no/nyheter/sp...cle1805155.ece

----------


## NoNo

> Tässä Riisin tiedotustilaisuutta odotellessa...
> 
> Normaaleilla, terveillä miehillä ns. hematokriitti-arvo (Hkr) on alle 46. 
> 
> Mitenkäs meillä täällä foorumilla?!? Nyt olisi hyvä tilaisuus _avautua_ suuren maailman tyyliin ja _kertoa_ oma Hkr-arvo nimimerkin suojassa (tai ilman...)



olkoon menneeksi, alle 50 mutta yli 45. Mitattu vuositarkastuksessa. Niin ja minä en käytä muuta kuin viiniä ja olutta  :Vink:

----------


## fratello

Riisin cocktail:
epo
kasvuhormoni
kortisoni.

Missä on ahvenanmaan verileipä!

----------


## Reino Hoo

> Riisin cocktail:
> epo
> kasvuhormoni
> kortisoni.
> 
> Missä on ahvenanmaan verileipä!



...entäs Tapolan mustamakkara?

----------


## inox

Mitäs luulette, alkaako joku kaipaamaan Riisinin paitaa?

Nythän Ullen pitäisi joko vaatia paita itselleen tai tehdä tunnustus. Sen jälkeen onkin sitten vuorossa Virenque...

Miten olis Indurain? Viiden perättäisen voiton jälkeen kaveri tipahtaa sijalle 11. Olisko pudonnut epo-junasta?

----------


## china

Saattaa joutua selaamaan tulosluetteloa aika kauas löytääkseen sen puhtaan kuskin.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## OJ

> Saattaa joutua selaamaan tulosluetteloa aika kauas löytääkseen sen puhtaan kuskin.



Toisaalla veikkailtiin, että laajennetun kansallisuustunteen alaisuuteen kuuluvan Australian kansalaisuuden haltijan on tietenkin oltava puhdas. Jos tunnustaminen alkaa kasvattamaan suosiota, niin kohta tässä käy niin, että kourallinen kuskeja joutuu ottamaan kaikki 90-luvun voitot nimiinsä.

----------


## YT

Kyllä vissiin kaikki 90-luvun pyöräilijät yrittää pitää matalaa profiilia. Keltainen paita polttaa näpeissä kuin musta pekka.

----------


## Jan

> Kaksijakoiset fiilikset. Sankarit kuolee. Toivottavasti pato murtuu kunnolla vaikka se hajoittaa paljon ja kaikkea. Ehkä päästään rakentamaan jotain terveempää tilalle.



Sitä pitää toivoa, onhan laji upea. Sairauden olemassaolon tunnustaminen näyttää vielä olevan pahasti kesken. Esimerkiksi tämän viimeisen "tunnustamisaallon" tiimoilta nousee enemmän kysymyksiä kuin vastauksia:

- Telekomin tohtorit kertoivat pyörittäneensä järjestelmällistä doping-ohjelmaa.
- Kuskit kertovat joko käyttäneensä kerran (Zabel) tai ostaneensa ja annostelleensa aineet itse (Riis). Kuinka uskottavaa tämä höpötys on? Kuinka moni uskoo arvon tohtorien pyörittäneen salaa toisilta kuskeilta järjestelmällistä doping-ohjelmaa? Selitysten taso on aivan omien mieshiihtäjiemme ja hiihtoliiton luokkaa. 
- Riis tuli katumapäälle sopivasti rikkeen vanhennuttua, WADAn mukaan yli 8 vuoden takaisia tuloksia ei muuteta (heidän toimestaan). Mikä nyt yhtäkkiä painoi mieltä? Ettei vain se, että muut jo paljastivat hänet epäsuorasti? Tällainen vahinkojen minimoiminen ei saa allekirjoittanutta luottamaan näihin herroihin yhtään enempää kuin tähänkään asti.

Pat McQuaid totesi jo Basson laulaessa, ettei tunnustus ole mikään peruste lyhennetylle kilpailukiellolle, se että auttaa tutkimusta kertomalla diilereiden nimet ja doping-organisaation rakenteen ja käytännöt on. Näyttää siltä, että Zabelin ja Riisin käsitys lajin puhdistamiseksi on toinen. Inhimillisesti jokainen näistä tunnustajista ansaitsee synninpäästön, sitähän he hakevatkin, mutta jos ajatellaan lajia, tämä ei vie eteenpäin, ellei organisaatioita aleta paljastaa. Koska kukaan näistä tämänkään viikon tunnustajista ei koskaan kärynnyt, on kontrollin uskottavuus naurettava, ja kaikki tunnustukset vain lisäävät tuskaa, ellei rakenteita aleta tervehdyttämään. 

Jan

----------


## apartanen

Erittäin paljon asiaa! 
Toisaalta jo tuokin, että aletaan pikkuhiljaa myöntää, että laittomuuksia on tehty on edes pienoinen pelin avaus ja merkki paremmasta suunnasta. 
Ja EPO:n testaushan on alkanut kunnolla vasta 2000-luvun puolella kattojärjestöjen, ja ei pelkästään pyöräilyssä, tajuttua kuinka yleistä aineen käyttö on.





> Sitä pitää toivoa, onhan laji upea. Sairauden olemassaolon tunnustaminen näyttää vielä olevan pahasti kesken. Esimerkiksi tämän viimeisen "tunnustamisaallon" tiimoilta nousee enemmän kysymyksiä kuin vastauksia:
> 
> - Telekomin tohtorit kertoivat pyörittäneensä järjestelmällistä doping-ohjelmaa.
> - Kuskit kertovat joko käyttäneensä kerran (Zabel) tai ostaneensa ja annostelleensa aineet itse (Riis). Kuinka uskottavaa tämä höpötys on? Kuinka moni uskoo arvon tohtorien pyörittäneen salaa toisilta kuskeilta järjestelmällistä doping-ohjelmaa? Selitysten taso on aivan omien mieshiihtäjiemme ja hiihtoliiton luokkaa. 
> - Riis tuli katumapäälle sopivasti rikkeen vanhennuttua, WADAn mukaan yli 8 vuoden takaisia tuloksia ei muuteta (heidän toimestaan). Mikä nyt yhtäkkiä painoi mieltä? Ettei vain se, että muut jo paljastivat hänet epäsuorasti? Tällainen vahinkojen minimoiminen ei saa allekirjoittanutta luottamaan näihin herroihin yhtään enempää kuin tähänkään asti.
> 
> Pat McQuaid totesi jo Basson laulaessa, ettei tunnustus ole mikään peruste lyhennetylle kilpailukiellolle, se että auttaa tutkimusta kertomalla diilereiden nimet ja doping-organisaation rakenteen ja käytännöt on. Näyttää siltä, että Zabelin ja Riisin käsitys lajin puhdistamiseksi on toinen. Inhimillisesti jokainen näistä tunnustajista ansaitsee synninpäästön, sitähän he hakevatkin, mutta jos ajatellaan lajia, tämä ei vie eteenpäin, ellei organisaatioita aleta paljastaa. Koska kukaan näistä tämänkään viikon tunnustajista ei koskaan kärynnyt, on kontrollin uskottavuus naurettava, ja kaikki tunnustukset vain lisäävät tuskaa, ellei rakenteita aleta tervehdyttämään. 
> 
> Jan

----------


## Marko Kovanen

Riisin mukaan epon ainoa sivuvaikutus oli se, että pyörä kulki kovempaa. Ei kertonut miten korkealla hematokriitti kävi, mutta sen korkeus riitti voittamiseen. Asiallista meininkiä Riisin tunnustuksessa.  :Leveä hymy: 

Sais tulla enemmän vastaavia tunnustuksia. Aineita vedettiin ja niistä oli hyötyä. Toiset vaan kiertelee ja kaartelee. "_Saatoin joskus harkita, mutta sivuvaikutukset sai mut lopettamaan._"

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...s_conference07

----------


## ketju44

> [LEFT]Riisin mukaan epon ainoa sivuvaikutus oli se, että pyörä kulki kovempaa.



Ja se sivuvaikutus sai "Erkki" Zapelin lopettamaan jo viikon kokeiluun  :Sekaisin:   :Leveä hymy: .

----------


## Pyöräpummi

UCI harkitsee amnestia:

http://www.aftenposten.no/nyheter/sp...cle1815327.ece

----------


## xtrainer

Seuraavana vuorossa QuickStep:
http://www.iht.com/articles/ap/2007/...tep-Doping.php

----------


## OJ

> Seuraavana vuorossa QuickStep:
> http://www.iht.com/articles/ap/2007/...tep-Doping.php



Toi Belgian touhu on kyllä kummallista. Nimettömiä lähteitä, doping asian omaksi ottaneita poliitikkoja, jne. Dedeckerin poikahan on kaiken lisäksi Jef D'Hondtin asianajaja tai jonkinlainen avustaja.

----------


## Teukka-74

Jos Bjarnelta viedään tuo titteli vuodelta 1996 ,niin kenelle se annetaan ?Seuraavana listalla Ulle ja Virenque  :Leveä hymy: 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/results/a...6/stage21.html

----------


## YT

> Toi Belgian touhu on kyllä kummallista. Nimettömiä lähteitä, doping asian omaksi ottaneita poliitikkoja, jne. Dedeckerin poikahan on kaiken lisäksi Jef D'Hondtin asianajaja tai jonkinlainen avustaja.



Parempi nimetön lähde kuin ei lähdettä ollenkaan. Pääasia, että huijarit jää kiinni.

----------


## ketju44

> Parempi nimetön lähde kuin ei lähdettä ollenkaan. Pääasia, että huijarit jää kiinni.



Ei siinä nimiä tarvita. Todisteet vaan pöytään,vaikka huonommatkin ja konnat kii. Ha haa.....

----------


## MV

> Parempi nimetön lähde kuin ei lähdettä ollenkaan. Pääasia, että huijarit jää kiinni.



Mikäänhän ei piristä päivää niin kuin länsimaisten oikeusperiaatteiden vetäminen vessanpöntöstä. Me ollaan huijareita kaikki, kun oikein silmiin katsotaan.

----------


## YT

> Mikäänhän ei piristä päivää niin kuin länsimaisten oikeusperiaatteiden vetäminen vessanpöntöstä. Me ollaan huijareita kaikki, kun oikein silmiin katsotaan.



Ei siellä länsimaisia oikeusperiaatteita rikottu. Oikeuslaitos myönsi kotietsintäluvan poliisin keräämien tietojen perusteella.

----------


## Ohiampuja

No joo. Tämä pyöräilyn doping-tutkimuksen taso siirtyy pikkuhiljaa tuonne 7 päivää tasoisten lehtien ja yms poliitikkojen hoidettavaksi. WADAt tai muut viralliset instanssit ei noissa uutisissa esille hypi. Eihän näitä enää jaksa edes pyöräilyn harrastajana seurata. Taidan keskittyä pelkästään omaan lenkkeilyyn. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Tietämätön

> No joo. Tämä pyöräilyn doping-tutkimuksen taso siirtyy pikkuhiljaa tuonne 7 päivää tasoisten lehtien ja yms poliitikkojen hoidettavaksi. WADAt tai muut viralliset instanssit ei noissa uutisissa esille hypi. Eihän näitä enää jaksa edes pyöräilyn harrastajana seurata. Taidan keskittyä pelkästään omaan lenkkeilyyn.



Ei WADA mikään virallinen instanssi ole, vaan toimii vain urheilujärjestöjen valtuuttamana.

Poliisi ja oikeuslaitos ovat virallisia instansseja, jos lakeja on rikottu.

----------


## ketju44

> Poliisi ja oikeuslaitos ovat virallisia instansseja, jos lakeja on rikottu.



Tarkoitat että poliisi antaa kilpailukiellot  :Cool: . Olis se vaan niin hienoo  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tietämätön

> Tarkoitat että poliisi antaa kilpailukiellot . Olis se vaan niin hienoo



No, jos tarpeeksi rötöstelee, niin voi tulla vaikeuksia päästä kilpaillupaikalle. Ehkä tarpeeksi merkittävään tapahtumaan voi saada vankilalomaa.

----------


## Tietämätön

> Kilpapyöräily on kuitenkin niin kaunis laji. Paras kaikista ainakin minulle.



Sorry nyt vaan, mutta kyllä minulle ainakin kilpapyöräily edustaa kaikkein sairainta urheilumuotoa. Dopinghistoria on suunnilleen yhtä pitkä kuin lajinkin historia, jo 60-luvulla vedettiin ties mitä mömmöä ja ekat kuolemantapauksetkin tulivat silloin.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Olet nimesi veroinen.

Miten edes viitsit kommentoida jos et itse ole kilpaillut/kilpaile? Kai olet yhtä johdonmukainen jokaisella elämän osa-alueella  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## GeeMan

http://www.sportpro.it/doping/Tabellaepo.htm Mitään ei ole otettu :Leveä hymy: 





> Riisin mukaan epon ainoa sivuvaikutus oli se, että pyörä kulki kovempaa. Ei kertonut miten korkealla hematokriitti kävi, mutta sen korkeus riitti voittamiseen. Asiallista meininkiä Riisin tunnustuksessa. 
> 
> Sais tulla enemmän vastaavia tunnustuksia. Aineita vedettiin ja niistä oli hyötyä. Toiset vaan kiertelee ja kaartelee. "_Saatoin joskus harkita, mutta sivuvaikutukset sai mut lopettamaan._"
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...s_conference07

----------


## Tietämätön

> Olet nimesi veroinen.
> 
> Miten edes viitsit kommentoida jos et itse ole kilpaillut/kilpaile? Kai olet yhtä johdonmukainen jokaisella elämän osa-alueella



Minuakos tarkoitat? En ole bodannutkaan, mutta silti tiedän että kilpabodari on lähinnä erilaisten lihaksia kasvattavien aineiden koelaboratorio.

Ei kai sitä tarvitse pyöräillä kilpaa tietääkseen, että kaikki merkittävät voitot on ajettu kestävyyttä parantavien aineiden avulla.

Yhteen aikaan jokainen kuulantyönnön Olympiamitalisti oli kärähtänyt aineista, nyt jokainen menestynyt kilpa-ajaja on kärähtänyt tai on vähintäänkin 99% varman epäilyksen alla.

----------


## Sidi

> Sorry nyt vaan, mutta kyllä minulle ainakin kilpapyöräily edustaa kaikkein sairainta urheilumuotoa. Dopinghistoria on suunnilleen yhtä pitkä kuin lajinkin historia, jo 60-luvulla vedettiin ties mitä mömmöä ja ekat kuolemantapauksetkin tulivat silloin.



Sinä olet tietysti sinä, ja olen minä.
Mutta dopinghistoria pyöräilyssä on kyllä paljon pidempi kuin 50v. 100> on lähempänä. Mutta miten se minuun liittyy, jos joku muu vetää jotain? Samaa mieltä kuin Silvenius, minulle paras ja ainoa oikea laji. Juuret minulla jo vuodessa 1971.

----------


## MV

> Sinä olet tietysti sinä, ja olen minä.
> Mutta dopinghistoria pyöräilyssä on kyllä paljon pidempi kuin 50v. 100> on lähempänä.



Jep, ja siltikin toivottoman lyhyt verrattuna yleisturhailuun (doping historiaa reilusti yli 2500 vuotta). Taidettinpa ensimmäiset koripallopelitkin pelata sienipöllyissä, ja jos varhaisiin futispeleihin pääsi pelaamaan tikari taskussa, niin vaikea kuvitella, että WADAn setiä olisi kovin maireasti kohdeltu.

Ihan turha vieläkään kuvitella, että pyöräily olisi likaisempaa/puhtaampaa kuin muu ammattiurheilu. Sitä on vaan helppo lyödä, kun UCI on toisaalta köyhempi ja toisaalta oma-aloitteisempi kuin FIFA tai IAAF.

----------


## Sidi

> Jep, ja siltikin toivottoman lyhyt verrattuna yleisturhailuun (doping historiaa reilusti yli 2500 vuotta).



Pyöräilyssä D:n käytön lyhyt aikajakso voi tietysti johtua polkupyörän keksimisvuodesta. Taisi olla pyörät vasta tulollaan antiikin olUmppialaisiin..

----------


## MV

> Pyöräilyssä D:n käytön lyhyt aikajakso voi tietysti johtua polkupyörän keksimisvuodesta. Taisi olla pyörät vasta tulollaan antiikin olUmppialaisiin..



Joo. Iso D on kai jotain kuuskymppinen. Mutta kyllähän sitä ajeltiin hevoskärryillä ainakin Roomassa. Ja niissä leikeissä urheiluhenki tuppasi jäämään kakkoseksi. Ei ole katsomoväkivaltakaan futiksen mukana keksittyä, vaikka muutama jenkkipoliitikko halusi sillä syyllä 1994 MM-kisat siirtää.

----------


## Sidi

Hajulla oltiin jo aikaisemminkin, esim: häränkiveksistä haettiin potkua, ja siellähän sitä luudaa...

----------


## Sidi

> Jep, ja siltikin toivottoman lyhyt verrattuna yleisturhailuun (doping historiaa reilusti yli 2500 vuotta). Taidettinpa ensimmäiset koripallopelitkin pelata sienipöllyissä, ja jos varhaisiin futispeleihin pääsi pelaamaan tikari taskussa, niin vaikea kuvitella, että WADAn setiä olisi kovin maireasti kohdeltu.
> 
> Ihan turha vieläkään kuvitella, että pyöräily olisi likaisempaa/puhtaampaa kuin muu ammattiurheilu. Sitä on vaan helppo lyödä, kun UCI on toisaalta köyhempi ja toisaalta oma-aloitteisempi kuin FIFA tai IAAF.



En tiedä olenko vainoharhainen vai en, mutta jotenkin käsitän viestisi niinkuin minä olisin jollain tapaa kertomassa onko pyöräily likaisempaa/puhtaampaa kuin muut lajit...

----------


## MV

> En tiedä olenko vainoharhainen vai en, mutta jotenkin käsitän viestisi niinkuin minä olisin jollain tapaa kertomassa onko pyöräily likaisempaa/puhtaampaa kuin muut lajit...



Ach, sorry. Et sinä. Mutta se media, ne siat. Esim viime viikolla urheiluruudussa joku D -asiantuntija (ADT:n varapj?). Sanotuista syistä. Joskus sitten saadaan muihinkin lajeihin aikaan Iso D -skandaali, ja me täällä päästään ilkkumaan. Sitä odotellessa...

----------


## Marko Kovanen

Jokos DiLuca on kärynny? En oo kovin ahkerasti lueskellu pyöräilysivustoja ja tuo on saattanut mennä ohi  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## xtrainer

Riisin tunnustusten jälkeen ASO luokitteli hänet ei-toivotuksi henkilöksi kuluvan vuoden Touriin. ASO tuntuu kuitenkin unohtavan noita kärähdyksiä aina kun se sille sopii:

_* Hinault (avoided doping test, now leads the podium presentations at the Tour)_ 
_* Thevenet (admitted to doping for his two Tour wins, now accredited by the ASO as a commentator for TV)_ 
_* Virenque (admitted to doping, got to keep all his wins and polka-dot jerseys, now accredited by ASO as a commentator for TV)_ 
_* Lelangue (used to work for ASO, moved to the Phonak team (13 doping infractions), now back at the Tour)_ 
_* LeBlanc (presided over the Tour in the mid-nineties when it was complicit to doping, still active for ASO)_ 
_* Lefevere (admitted to doping, now team manager for Quickstep, welcome at the Tour without a problem)_ 
_* Godefroot (Riis’ team manager back in 1996, now consultant to Astana, which was invited by ASO to the Tour (even though they didn’t have to invite them but I am sure the Kazach money was good))_ 
_* Merckx (tested positive, often a guest of honor at the Tour)_ 
_* Zoetemelk (positive several times, works at the Tour for Rabobank)_ 
_* Altig (admitted to doping, until last year accredited by the ASO as a journalist)_ 
_* Aldag (admitted to doping, team manager for T-Mobile in the Tour)_ 
_* Henn (admitted to doping, team manager for Gerollsteiner in the Tour)_ 
_* Fignon (twice positive, now accredited by the ASO as a commentator for TV and a welcome guest)_

----------


## vetooo

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...un07/jun14news

----------


## vetooo

Gazzetta dello Sport -lehti kertoo Alessandro Petacchin, Leonardo Piepolin ja Iban Mayon olevan Italian ympäriajossa otettujen ei-negatiivisten dopingtulosten kohteet. Petacchin ja Piepolin näytteistä löydettiin salbatumanolia, jota käytetään astman hoidossa. Mayon testit osoittivat korkeaa testosteronitasoa.

Kyllä on kova paukku. Milram on täysin hampaaton Tourissa, kun Zabelilta tullaan lähes varmuudella eväämään osallistumislupa. Nyt myös Petacchi jää suurella todennäköisyydellä rannalle Ranskan ympäriajosta. Näin käy myös Mayolle, mikäli seko-ASO pysyy vähääkään ulkomaalaisia syrjivässä linjassaan. Dopingia käyttäneet ranskalaiset ovat totta kai tervetulleita Touriin.

Olipa jälleen puhdas Italian ympäriajo  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## OJ

> Gazzetta dello Sport -lehti kertoo Alessandro Petacchin, Leonardo Piepolin ja Iban Mayon olevan Italian ympäriajossa otettujen ei-negatiivisten dopingtulosten kohteet. Petacchin ja Piepolin näytteistä löydettiin salbatumanolia, jota käytetään astman hoidossa. Mayon testit osoittivat korkeaa testosteronitasoa.
> 
> Kyllä on kova paukku. Milram on täysin hampaaton Tourissa, kun Zabelilta tullaan lähes varmuudella eväämään osallistumislupa. Nyt myös Petacchi jää suurella todennäköisyydellä rannalle Ranskan ympäriajosta. Näin käy myös Mayolle, mikäli seko-ASO pysyy vähääkään ulkomaalaisia syrjivässä linjassaan. Dopingia käyttäneet ranskalaiset ovat totta kai tervetulleita Touriin.
> 
> Olipa jälleen puhdas Italian ympäriajo



Eikö Petacchilla ja Piepolilla ole lupa astmalääkkeen käyttöön? Mayo koittaa selittää, että testosteroniarvot vaihtelee luonnostaan. Arvot tosiaan vaihtelee, mutta tommosessa etappiajossa ne testoarvot putoaa kuin lehmänhäntä eivätkä varmasti ole lähelläkään kiellettyä rajaa.

----------


## tuntematon

> Eikö Petacchilla ja Piepolilla ole lupa astmalääkkeen käyttöön? Mayo koittaa selittää,



Ja ketkäs muut Saunier Duvalin ajajat oli kärjessä Girossa? Jaa niin...

----------


## OJ

> Ja ketkäs muut Saunier Duvalin ajajat oli kärjessä Girossa? Jaa niin...



En tiedä ton perusteella, mutta Simoni oli 4., Ricco 6. ja Piepoli oli 15. 

Olisi kyllä ihan mielenkiintoista nähdä vaikkapa top-20 kuskien mitatut testosteroniarvot vaikkapa toisella ja kolmannella viikolla. Arvojen pitäisi olla alle puolet normaaleista testosteroniarvoista ilman ulkopuolista "apua", mutta taitaa aika monella arvot pyöriä normaalin ylärajoilla.

----------


## ketju44

> Eikö Petacchilla ja Piepolilla ole lupa astmalääkkeen käyttöön? Mayo koittaa selittää, että testosteroniarvot vaihtelee luonnostaan. Arvot tosiaan vaihtelee, mutta tommosessa etappiajossa ne testoarvot putoaa kuin lehmänhäntä eivätkä varmasti ole lähelläkään kiellettyä rajaa.



Mikä siinä on että astmaatikot on niin innokkaita urheilemaan ja vielä tosissaan  :Cool: .
Pelkkää pelleilyä koko ammattiurheilu  :Vihainen: .

----------


## Marko Kovanen

Niin. Luulis, että terveitäkin kuskeja löytyis, ettei tarviis sairaita ajattaa.  :Vihainen:  Missähän muussa ammatissa sairaat työntekijät joutuu tekemään töitä lääkkeiden voimalla  :Sekaisin:

----------


## apartanen

> .  Missähän muussa ammatissa sairaat työntekijät joutuu tekemään töitä lääkkeiden voimalla



Aika monessa, ainakin äitini kävi töissä ihan normaalisti päivittäin lääkittävästä astmasta huolimatta.

----------


## OJ

> Mikä siinä on että astmaatikot on niin innokkaita urheilemaan ja vielä tosissaan .



Ihan höpöjuttuja 90% noista etelän ihmisten astmoista, mutta pakkasessa kuntoilemalla saa kyllä itselleen astmantapaisen hankittua mihin sitten kannattaa jotain lääkitystä käyttää. Jos sattuu olemaan allergiaa ja rääkkää itseään pahimpaan siitepölyaikaan, niin sekään ei ihan hirmuisasti jeesaa. Tota Salbutamoliakaan ei voi käyttää kuin sumutteena, että pysyy raja-arvojen alla ja siitä ei terveelle ihmiselle juurikaan iloa ole.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> Missähän muussa ammatissa sairaat työntekijät joutuu tekemään töitä lääkkeiden voimalla



Lähes joka ammatissa, nykyään ollaan ah niin tehokkaita; piristeitä, hormonihoitoa, mielialalääkitystä, unilääkkeitä, särkylääkkeitä, verenpainelääkitystä, insuliinia, kipsi kädessä töihin, nokka räässä töihin, allergiassa töihin, astmassa töihin ja loppuun vielä vähän osa-aikaeläkettä niinkuin ei olisi tarpeeksi hokkarit muutenkin. Siten kun ei jaksa, niin muututaan yhdessä silmänräpäyksessä tuotantovälineestä menoeräksi rakkaan yhteiskunnan näkökulmasta.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MV

> Lähes joka ammatissa, ...



Jep, just näin. Urheilijoilla on sentään jonkinlainen seulonta tuossa ja säännölliset terveystarkastukset. Kuinka moni teidän töissä kärähtäisi, jos tutkittaisiin kuin pyöräilijöitä? Meillä moni. Ihan viattomista lääkkeistä, kortisonia, astmalääkkeitä, kodeiinia, efedriiniä, kofeiinia.

Kun Vainio kärysi, isäukko vähätteli asiaa ja vertasi Jim Morrisoniin.

----------


## Alfred

> Niin. Luulis, että terveitäkin kuskeja löytyis, ettei tarviis sairaita ajattaa.  Missähän muussa ammatissa sairaat työntekijät joutuu tekemään töitä lääkkeiden voimalla



Jos olet työelämässä mukana, niin ympärilläsi pyörivistä työntekijöistä suurella osalla lääkekuuri menossa, jolla pysyvät jollain lailla hengissä ja työkykyisenä eläkeikään asti.

----------


## Mika Nieminen

> Ihan höpöjuttuja 90% noista etelän ihmisten astmoista, mutta pakkasessa kuntoilemalla saa kyllä itselleen astmantapaisen hankittua mihin sitten kannattaa jotain lääkitystä käyttää. Jos sattuu olemaan allergiaa ja rääkkää itseään pahimpaan siitepölyaikaan, niin sekään ei ihan hirmuisasti jeesaa. Tota Salbutamoliakaan ei voi käyttää kuin sumutteena, että pysyy raja-arvojen alla ja siitä ei terveelle ihmiselle juurikaan iloa ole.



Salbutamolilla ja muilla vastaavilla ß2-agonisteilla on pitkään käytettäessä myös anabolisia vaikutuksia.

Lainaus ADA:n sivuilta:


_S3. ß2-agonistit
ß2-sympatomimeetit eli ß2-agonistit stimuloivat sympaattisen hermoston ß2-reseptoreita. Keuhkoputkistoa laajentavan vaikutuksensa vuoksi niitä käytetään astmalääkkeinä hengitystiesuihkein tai tabletteina. Astman hoidossa pyritään näitä lääkkeitä annostelemaan hengitystiesuihkein paikallisesti keuhkoputkistoon, jolloin vältetään suurimmalta osalta mahdolliset haitat: vapina, sydämen tykytys, rytmihäiriöt, lihaskrampit ja elektrolyyttihäiriöt.

ß2-agonistien lihaksia rakentavat eli anaboliset vaikutukset ovat niiden tärkein dopingvaikutus. Toisaalta voimakkaaseen rasitukseen erityisesti kylmässä säässä saattaa liittyä keuhkoputkien supistelua, ja siten ß2-agonistien keuhkoputkia laajentavasta vaikutuksesta voi olla myös hyötyä.

ß2-agonisteista formoterolin, salbutamolin, salmeterolin ja terbutaliinin käyttö hengitystiesuihkeina on mahdollista ilmoitusmenettelyyn perustuvan erivapauden perusteella._

----------


## xtrainer

Salbutamolilla on anabolisia vaikutuksia ainoastaan tabletteina nautittaessa.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Tämän päivän uutisten mukaan Mayo on putsattu non-negative ilmoituksesta. Kahden muun ajajan tapauksessa tutkitaan vielä onko salbutamoli otettu ulkoisesti vai muulla tavalla.

----------


## Marko Kovanen

http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/artikkeli/S.../1135228048489

Hmmm... ja huippu-urheilun dopingtestit ehkäisevät dopingongelmaa. Mä oon melkein riskiryhmää.  :No huh!:

----------


## OJ

> Salbutamolilla ja muilla vastaavilla ß2-agonisteilla on pitkään käytettäessä myös anabolisia vaikutuksia.
> 
> Lainaus ADA:n sivuilta:
> 
> 
> _S3. ß2-agonistit
> ß2-sympatomimeetit eli ß2-agonistit stimuloivat sympaattisen hermoston ß2-reseptoreita. Keuhkoputkistoa laajentavan vaikutuksensa vuoksi niitä käytetään astmalääkkeinä hengitystiesuihkein tai tabletteina. Astman hoidossa pyritään näitä lääkkeitä annostelemaan hengitystiesuihkein paikallisesti keuhkoputkistoon, jolloin vältetään suurimmalta osalta mahdolliset haitat: vapina, sydämen tykytys, rytmihäiriöt, lihaskrampit ja elektrolyyttihäiriöt.
> 
> ß2-agonistien lihaksia rakentavat eli anaboliset vaikutukset ovat niiden tärkein dopingvaikutus. Toisaalta voimakkaaseen rasitukseen erityisesti kylmässä säässä saattaa liittyä keuhkoputkien supistelua, ja siten ß2-agonistien keuhkoputkia laajentavasta vaikutuksesta voi olla myös hyötyä.
> ...







> Virtsan salbutamolipitoisuus ei saa ylittää rajapitoisuutta 1000 ng/ml (vapaa + konjugoitunut salbutamoli) siinäkään tapauksessa, että urheilijalla on erivapaus salbutamolin käyttöön. Lähde: ADA



Ton rajan alle mahtuvilla pitoisuuksilla ei terve ihminen juhli.

----------


## Marko Kovanen

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...n07/jun19news3

Justiinsa juu... Mitähän painostuksen alla tehdyistä sopimuksista sanotaan? Mä tiedän mitä niistä sanotaan Suomen laissa. Mitä lakia noihin sovelletaan?

Pyöräilijän pitää siis suostua espanjalaisten viranomaisten testattavaksi, että hän saa ajaa kilpaa Ranskassa  :Leveä hymy: 

"Sori sulla ei voi olla ihmisoikeuksia kun sä oot urheilija"  :Leveä hymy: 

Tän siitä saa kun päästetään idiootit asialle. Jää odottamaan sitä tyyppiä kenellä pitää pokka viedä tuo sopimus oikeuteen asti. Ei tarvitse kauaa miettiä kuka sen voittaa.

Ai niin maksoikos Unibet protour lisenssit? Pääsikö se ajamaan Protouria?

UCI:n sopimuspolitiikka alkaa olemaan aika metsässä.

----------


## kalasatu

> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...n07/jun19news3
> 
> Justiinsa juu... Mitähän painostuksen alla tehdyistä sopimuksista sanotaan? Mä tiedän mitä niistä sanotaan Suomen laissa. Mitä lakia noihin sovelletaan?
> 
> Pyöräilijän pitää siis suostua espanjalaisten viranomaisten testattavaksi, että hän saa ajaa kilpaa Ranskassa 
> 
> "Sori sulla ei voi olla ihmisoikeuksia kun sä oot urheilija" 
> 
> Tän siitä saa kun päästetään idiootit asialle. Jää odottamaan sitä tyyppiä kenellä pitää pokka viedä tuo sopimus oikeuteen asti. Ei tarvitse kauaa miettiä kuka sen voittaa.
> ...



Itse en löytänyt tuosta uutisesta kovin paljon negatiivista. Jos listaisin tuon uutisen sisällön sellaisenaan kuin itse sen ymmärsin:Kilpaileva pyöräilijä allekirjoittaa lapun, jossa vakuuttaa olevansa puhdas dopingistaJos dopingia on käytetty, hän joutuu korvaamaan yhden vuoden palkan + muut mahdolliset sakotJos ei allekirjoita paperia, ei pääse ajamaan kilpailuaKilpailijan pitää antaa DNA-näyte Espanjaan, jota voidaan verrata vanhassa ratsiassa löytyneisiin tiputuspusseihinNetistä löytyy listaa kilpailijoista, jotka ovat tai eivät ole allekirjoittaneet soppariaTuossa on se mitä minun silmiini osui. Saa korjata jos tuli asiavirhe. 

Eihän tuo sopimuspaperi nyt kovin paljoa eroa esimerkiksi vaikkapa Nokian työhöntulotarkastuksesta. (?) Eikös sielläkin ja monessa muussakin työpaikassa pidä antaa rehellinen vastaus huumeiden käyttöä koskeviin kysymyksiin? Pyöräilijöiden tapauksessa sakko on vain hieman kovempi. Jos kieltäytyy vastaamasta, silloin voidaan harkita onko ajajalla urheiluhenkeä ja puhtaat jauhot pussissa  :Hymy: 

Pitää tosin myöntää, että en itse antaisi mielelläni mitään DNA näytettä, jota tultaisiin ulkomailla vertailemaan johonkin epämääräiseen veripussiin  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## OJ

Ihan asiallinenhan tommonen sopimus olisi, mutta taas jätetään tallin johto sanktioiden ulkopuolelle vaikka he urheilijoita pääosin painostavat. Ei toi soppari dopingia pois kyllä kitke, mutta auttaa ainakin jonkin verran.

----------


## Sidi

> Pitää tosin myöntää, että en itse antaisi mielelläni mitään DNA näytettä, jota tultaisiin ulkomailla vertailemaan johonkin epämääräiseen veripussiin



Minä taas antaisin, koska tietäisin että siellä Espanjan pusseissa ei ole minun DNAtani, ja jos saisin takeet että sitä DNAta ei käytettäisi, eikä tallennettaisi mitään muuta tarkoitusta varten. Esimerkiksi tulevan työpaikkani epäämiseen syyllä että ehkä kannan geeniä joka ehkä aiheuttaa minulle rintasyövän 40% todennäköisemmin kuin jollekin muulle.

Ja tätä ei varmasti pystytä takaamaan minua tyydyttävällä tavalla.

----------


## Tietämätön

> "Sori sulla ei voi olla ihmisoikeuksia kun sä oot urheilija"



Näinhän se on. Eihän kukaan voi noin vain käskeä tavallista ihmistä huumetestiin, mutta urheilijan on suostuttava milloin vain antamaan näyte dopingtestaajille. Tietenkin voi kieltäytyä, mutta seurauksena on sitten kilpailukielto aivan kuin testi olisi ollut positiivinen.

Muutenkin ammattiurheilijoilta vaaditaan asioita joista tavallinen työnantaja joutuisi ainakin länsimaissa oikeuden eteen.

----------


## MV

> Minä taas antaisin, koska tietäisin että siellä Espanjan pusseissa ei ole minun DNAtani, ja jos saisin takeet että sitä DNAta ei käytettäisi, eikä tallennettaisi mitään muuta tarkoitusta varten.



Hirveästi en luottaisi siihen, että DNA:ta käytetään vain tunnistamiseen. Rahalla saa, ja hevosella pääsee. Tässä tapauksessa kilpailijan DNA:sta ongittuja suorituskykytietoja.

Oikeasti sen pitäisi mennä niin, että Espanjan poliisi julkistaa joukon markkerisnippejä. Luulisi melkein, että parikymmentä riittää. Kuskeille annettaisiin sitten mahdollisuus verrata oman DNA:nsa snippejä näihin julkisiin arvoihin. Vertaus tehtäisiin kansallisissa liitoissa tai urheilijoiden omissa järjestöissä.

Tuon voisi vielä tehdä puolittain siten, että julkiset snipit eivät identifioi varmasti. Näiden kanssa yhdenmukaiset henkilöt käsiteltäisiin sitten UCI:n tai WADA:n toimesta käyttäen toista samantyyppistä, mutta salaista listaa.

Tällöin yksittäisen kuskin snippitiedon vuotaminen julkisuuteen ei olisi mikään ihmeellinen juttu.

----------


## MV

> Näinhän se on. Eihän kukaan voi noin vain käskeä tavallista ihmistä huumetestiin, mutta urheilijan on suostuttava milloin vain antamaan näyte dopingtestaajille. Tietenkin voi kieltäytyä, mutta seurauksena on sitten kilpailukielto aivan kuin testi olisi ollut positiivinen.



Luuletko, että esim (taistelu- tai liikenne-) lentäjien oikeusturva on paremmalla tolalla?

----------


## Sidi

> Hirveästi en luottaisi siihen, että DNA:ta käytetään vain tunnistamiseen.



Tuotahan tuossa juurikin vihjailin.

----------


## Marko Kovanen

> Luuletko, että esim (taistelu- tai liikenne-) lentäjien oikeusturva on paremmalla tolalla?



On paljon paremmalla tolalla kuin urheilijan. Lentäjillä huumetesteillä selvitetään heikentynyttä suorituskykyä. Urheilijoiden kohdalla testattavat valitaan arvalla ja testiin voi joutua ihan milloin tahansa, lisäksi urheijoita ei testata huonontuneen suorituskyvyn vaan liian hyvän suorituskyvyn takia. En tiedä lentäjistä, mutta en usko, että heidän lomamatkalla kukaan tulee vaatimaan huumausainetestiä.

Olisi periaatteessa ihan kiva tietää mihin lakiin perustuu se, että joku yksityinen taho voi tehdä huumausainetestejä ja julkaista niiden tuloksia. Normaalissa työelämässä tuollainen ei tulisi kysymykseen.

Urheilun säännöt ja sopimukset on vähän sellaisia, ettei ne välttämättä kestä sen hetkistä lainsäädäntöä. Harva vaan on lähtenyt viemään juttuja eteenpäin oikeudessa. Jalkapallossa tuli tämä työvoiman vapaata liikkumista koskeva tapaus. Muuten en ole kuullut, että mitään vastaavia tapauksia olisi ollut.

Urheilulla on syystäkin oma tuomioistuimensa (CAS). Millään muulla elämän alueella ei ole vastaavaa. Herää vaan kysymys miten laillinen CAS lopulta on. Onko sen päätökset jotenkin pätevämpia kuin esimerkiksi EU-tuomioistuinten tapauksissa, jotka ovat tapahtuneet EU:n kansalaisille EU:n sisällä.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## OJ

> On paljon paremmalla tolalla kuin urheilijan. Lentäjillä huumetesteillä selvitetään heikentynyttä suorituskykyä. Urheilijoiden kohdalla testattavat valitaan arvalla ja testiin voi joutua ihan milloin tahansa, lisäksi urheijoita ei testata huonontuneen suorituskyvyn vaan liian hyvän suorituskyvyn takia. En tiedä lentäjistä, mutta en usko, että heidän lomamatkalla kukaan tulee vaatimaan huumausainetestiä.
> 
> Olisi periaatteessa ihan kiva tietää mihin lakiin perustuu se, että joku yksityinen taho voi tehdä huumausainetestejä ja julkaista niiden tuloksia. Normaalissa työelämässä tuollainen ei tulisi kysymykseen.
> 
> Urheilun säännöt ja sopimukset on vähän sellaisia, ettei ne välttämättä kestä sen hetkistä lainsäädäntöä. Harva vaan on lähtenyt viemään juttuja eteenpäin oikeudessa. Jalkapallossa tuli tämä työvoiman vapaata liikkumista koskeva tapaus. Muuten en ole kuullut, että mitään vastaavia tapauksia olisi ollut.
> 
> Urheilulla on syystäkin oma tuomioistuimensa (CAS). Millään muulla elämän alueella ei ole vastaavaa. Herää vaan kysymys miten laillinen CAS lopulta on. Onko sen päätökset jotenkin pätevämpia kuin esimerkiksi EU-tuomioistuinten tapauksissa, jotka ovat tapahtuneet EU:n kansalaisille EU:n sisällä.



Jos allekirjoittaa sopimuksen mikä mahdollistaa nämä toimet, niin siinä ei pitäisi olla mitään ongelmaa...Ai niin...urheilijoillahan on se lisenssi minkä ottaessaan suosutuu vapaaehtoisesti tavallista tallaajaa heikompaan kohteluun. Urheilussa on omat auktoriteettinsa jotka ovat käsittääkseni ihan kaikkien osapuolten hyväksymiä.

Kun sä olet urheillut ihan huipputasolla ja tiedät minkälaista se on, niin kyllähän sun pitäisi tietää miten testattavat valitaan kun se ei ole edes mikään salaisuus.

----------


## kalasatu

Minun mielestä nuo dopingtestit kuuluvat urheiluun siinä missä esim tentit kuuluvat kouluelämään. Ei kukaan pystynyt pakottamaan koulussa käymään tenteissä, mutta oman kouluurani takia niissä käydään vapaaehtoisesti.

Okei.. myönnetään, että tuo oli ehkä hieman ontuva vertaus, mutta useimmat ymmärtävät mitä ajan takaa. Joitain asioita on vain pakko hyväksyä elämässä ja valitsemallaan urapolulla. Urheilijoita on pakko testata. Toki se jurppisi minuakin muuttaa päivän suunnitelmia purkkiin kusemisen takia, mutta eiköhän ammattiurheilija ole tiedostanut pelihengen.

Jos urheilija menee sukupuolitautitestiin on testitulos suojassa medialta. Doping taas ei ole, eikä sen tarvitsekaan olla, koska sopimukset sitä tuskin velvoittavat.

----------


## Marko Kovanen

Kukaan ei ole vissiin koskaan haastanut urheilun kattojärjestöjä määräävän markkina-aseman väärin käytöstä. Nuo sopimukset joita urheilijat joutuvat kirjoittamaan on suoraan sanottuna törkeitä. Ja vielä törkeämmiksi tuntuvat menevän. Missään muussa työpaikassa ei onnistuisi tuollainen sanelupolitiikka tai pakotus ehtoja vielä entisestään huonontavaan sopimukseen.

Oikeastaan sitä ihmettelee miten kukaan viitsii kilpailla lisenssikisoissa, kun tietää mihin lisenssin kanssa kilpaileva ihminen joutuu sitoutumaan.

----------


## Marko Kovanen

> Joitain asioita on vain pakko hyväksyä elämässä ja valitsemallaan urapolulla.



Jos urheilijoilla olisi kunnon ammattiliitto mitään tuollaista ei tarvitsisi hyväksyä. Joutuuko NHL-pelaajat kirjoittamaan jokaisen lapun mitä työnantaja tuo eteen? Ei, koska niillä on NHLPA. (Kimmo Timonen on näköjään päivän pelaaja)  :No huh!: 

Ja mikä oli ammattipyöräilijöiden ammattiliitto? Eikö sellaista ole? Joutuuko pyöräilijät kirjoittamaan mitä älyttömämpiä sopimuksia?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## p bonk

> Kukaan ei ole vissiin koskaan haastanut urheilun kattojärjestöjä määräävän markkina-aseman väärin käytöstä. Nuo sopimukset joita urheilijat joutuvat kirjoittamaan on suoraan sanottuna törkeitä. Ja vielä törkeämmiksi tuntuvat menevän. Missään muussa työpaikassa ei onnistuisi tuollainen sanelupolitiikka tai pakotus ehtoja vielä entisestään huonontavaan sopimukseen.
> 
> Oikeastaan sitä ihmettelee miten kukaan viitsii kilpailla lisenssikisoissa, kun tietää mihin lisenssin kanssa kilpaileva ihminen joutuu sitoutumaan.



Ei ole pakko kilpailla ellei huvita. Jos huvittaa, pitää suostua noudattamaan pelisääntöjä. Mikä siinä on niin vaikeaa?
Minä mielellään seuraisin urheilukilpailuja, joissa osallistujat kilpailisivat ilman dopingaineita.

----------


## tya

> Olisi periaatteessa ihan kiva tietää mihin lakiin perustuu se, että joku yksityinen taho voi tehdä huumausainetestejä ja julkaista niiden tuloksia. Normaalissa työelämässä tuollainen ei tulisi kysymykseen.



Suurin osa urheilun seuraajista pitää käsitykseni mukaan douppaamista huijaamisena ja siksi ei-toivottavana. Siksipä sponsorit, lajiliitot sun muut, joiden intresseissä on pitää yleisö tyytyväisenä, haluavat kontrolloida douppausta, ja epäilemättä suurin osa faneistakin sitä toivoo. Voihan testeistä kieltäytyä, ei vaan pääse ajamaan samoihin kisoihin kuin testatut. En oikein ymmärrä logiikkaa siinä, että yksityinen taho ei saisi testata henkilöitä, jotka tulevat kilpailemaan ko. yksityisen tahon järjestämiin kisoihin? Kilpaurheilussa pätevät tietyt säännöt, douppia ei saa vetää eikä pyörään saa asentaa moottoria. Turha tulla moottoripyörällä hiekkalaatikolle, jonka omistaja ei tykkää moottoreista.

----------


## tya

> Jos urheilijoilla olisi kunnon ammattiliitto mitään tuollaista ei tarvitsisi hyväksyä. Joutuuko NHL-pelaajat kirjoittamaan jokaisen lapun mitä työnantaja tuo eteen? Ei, koska niillä on NHLPA. (Kimmo Timonen on näköjään päivän pelaaja) 
> 
> Ja mikä oli ammattipyöräilijöiden ammattiliitto? Eikö sellaista ole? Joutuuko pyöräilijät kirjoittamaan mitä älyttömämpiä sopimuksia?



Voivoi, ei ole ammattiliittoa. Miksiköhän eivät ole perustaneet? Minkäköhän veikkaat olevan yleisön kiinnostuksen ammattilaispyöräilyyn sen jälkeen, kun ammattilaiskuskit perustaisivat ammattiliiton, joka vaatisi oikeutta olla menemättä dopingtesteihin?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## ketju44

kai tuo allekirjoitus on vain sitä varten että pidetään huolta , että ollaan käytössä huolellisia  :Sarkastinen:  ?
 Oikeesti ; kai jotain järeetä pitää edes kosmeettisesti yrittää , koska voittajan selville saaminen kestää jopa vuoden  :Sekaisin: . Niin , tai jopa enemän ja sittenkään voittaja ei välttämättä ole alkuperäisessä kolmenkärjessä  :Leveä hymy: .

----------


## kalasatu

> Jos urheilijoilla olisi kunnon ammattiliitto mitään tuollaista ei tarvitsisi hyväksyä. Joutuuko NHL-pelaajat kirjoittamaan jokaisen lapun mitä työnantaja tuo eteen? Ei, koska niillä on NHLPA. (Kimmo Timonen on näköjään päivän pelaaja) 
> 
> Ja mikä oli ammattipyöräilijöiden ammattiliitto? Eikö sellaista ole? Joutuuko pyöräilijät kirjoittamaan mitä älyttömämpiä sopimuksia?



NHLPA:n sivuilta lainaus: "Sean Hill has been suspended 20 games for violating the terms of the NHL/NHLPA Performance Enhancing Substances Program.". Lähde:  http://www.nhlpa.com/MediaReleases/ReleaseDetails.asp?mediaReleaseDisplayId={F5385C4B-8222-4DFE-BCD6-EB1F8927F47E}

Eiköhän Sean, kuten monet muutkin eri lajijen edustajat joudu allekirjoittamaan tämän sopimuksen. Jos urheilija kärähtää kisoissa tai siihen harjoitellessaan, hän on rikkonut paperilla olevaa sopimusta. Epärehellistä touhua ei pidä mennä peittelemään medialta.

----------


## Marko Kovanen

Te ette ole näköjään tajunnut mun pointtia. NHL-pelaajat eivät joudu kesken kauden kirjoittamaan papereita joissa huononnetaan oleellisesti heidän ammatinharjoittamisensa ehtoja. Tässä mä en puhunut dopingin käytön vapauttamisesta. Kyseessä oli ammatin harjoittamiseen liittyvien sääntöjen yksipuolinen muuttaminen.

Tietysti se on mulle ihan sama mitä ammattipyöräilijät kirjoittaa tai on kirjoittamatta. Kunnon boikotti vaan Touriin niin johan alkaa pyöräilijöiden ääni kuulua pyöräilijöitä koskevista asioista päätettäessä. Tota tuskin tulee kun pyöräilijöille pyörällä ajaminen on henki ja elämä ja sitä pitää tehdä vaikka joutuisi sitoutumaan ihan mihin tahansa. Laurent Jalabertilla oli sentään pokkaa nostaa meteliä huonosta kohtelusta, mutta muut tuntuu nielevän kaiken sen mitä ylhäältä annetaan.

Mutta turha tätä on kai yrittää selittää, kun urheilu on joillekin joku ihanteellinen asia, jota normaalin elämän lainalaisuudet ei koske. Miettikää kuitenkin itse mitä tekisitte jos tuollainen paperi lyödään työpaikalla eteen ja uhkaillaan sillä, ettet enää koskaan tee nykyistä työtä missään firmassa, jos et allekirjoita. Ammattipyöräily on täysipäiväinen ammatti. Se ei ole mitään jota tehtäisi normaalin työn ohella ja otettaisi kesäloma heinäkuulle, jotta päästään Touriin mukaan.

Mun kiinnostus ammattipyöräilyä kohtaan laskee kun tietää katsovansa riistettyjä ihmisiä  :Irvistys:

----------


## buhvalo

> NHL-pelaajat eivät joudu kesken kauden kirjoittamaan papereita joissa huononnetaan oleellisesti heidän ammatinharjoittamisensa ehtoja. 
> 
> Mun kiinnostus ammattipyöräilyä kohtaan laskee kun tietää katsovansa riistettyjä ihmisiä



Miksi eri lajien pitäisi olla saman arvoisia. Kuinka suhteutat NHL:än omistajien toimesta runnoman palkkakaton tähän pyöräilyn doppaamattomuus sopimukseen. Tuo palkkakatto laskee huippujen palkkoja miljoonalla jopa miljoonilla vuodessa.

Kun laji tai firma voi huonosti tarvitaan toimenpiteitä korjaamaan tilannetta. Firmoissa toimenpiteet kohdistuu useimmin yksittäisiin ihmisiin lomautusten tai irtisanomisten muodossa, pyöräilyssä ne nyt kohdistui liki kaikkiin. Ei pitäisi olla iso juttu, ukoilla kuitenkin työ jatkuu ja perupalkka pysyy samana, bonukset sitten riippuu siitä millä kunto on hommattu ja sen ohella riskinottokyvystä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Tavallisen työpaikan / ammatin vertaaminen huippu-urheilijaan ei toimi. Huippu-urheilija on valinnut julkisen ammatin, jota sponsorit oikein yrittävät maksimoida, siis sitä julkisuutta ja näkyvyyttä. Eikä julkisuudesta voi valita pelkkiä rusinoita, siinä on varmaankin ne hienot puolensa, mutta on siinä omat rasitteetkin.

Jos ei kestä tätä douping riepottelua, voi lopettaa sen pyöräilyn ja palata normaaliin työpaikkaan, vaikkapa pizzaa paistamaan. Sitten voi kusta tai olla kusematta kuten tykkää...

Ps. NHL onvain yksi liiga muiden joukossa, se vaan on saanut täällä Suomessa kohtuuttoman suuren arvostuksen. Eikä minua kiinnosta heidän pelleilyt pätkääkään.

----------


## tuntematon

> Muutenkin ammattiurheilijoilta vaaditaan asioita joista tavallinen työnantaja joutuisi ainakin länsimaissa oikeuden eteen.




AMMATTIURHEILU EI OLE TAVALLINEN TYÖ!

Tavanomaisten huumetestien ja doping-testien vertailu on TYPERÄÄ. Järkevämpää olisi vertailla esimerkiksi tilannetta, jossa maanviljelijä käyttää DDT:tä parantamaan satoa, koska se on halvempaa. Tai sijoittaja, joka käyttää sisäpiiritietoa väärin saadakseen paremman tuloksen. Tai rekkakuski, joka ajaa ylinopeutta kellon ympäri ja jättää paperirullat sitomatta saadakseen rahdin nopeammin perille.

Doping on käytännössä vain laiton tapa parantaa työn tuottavuutta. Laittomien tapojen käyttö aiheuttaa tulonmenetyksiä lainkuuliaisille kilpailijoille.

----------


## Ernesti Kolpakko

Milloinkohan saataisiin suuri yleisö ymmärtämään että käytännössä kaikki huiput ovat käyttäneet, käyttävät parhaillaan, ja tulevat aina käyttämään (toivottavasti) näitä ns. kiellettyjä aineita. Siksi niille hepuille maksetaan siitä ihan oikeaa palkkaa että ajavat niin kovaa kuin mahdollista, keinoilla millä hyvänsä. Ja siksi sitä kutsutaan AMMATTIurheiluksi.

----------


## tuntematon

> Milloinkohan saataisiin suuri yleisö ymmärtämään että käytännössä kaikki huiput ovat käyttäneet,



Miksi luulet, ettei suuri yleisö tiedä? Ja sitäpaitsi, ei tuo ole pätevä argumentti minkään kannan puolesta.

----------


## Marko Kovanen

Millä perusteella ammattiurheilu ei ole tavallista työtä? Yksilölajeissa voidaan ammattiurheilija lukea yrittäjäksi, mutta joukkuelajeissa ammattiurheilijat ovat työntekijöitä siinä missä muutkin joukkueen/tallin työntekijät. Ammattipyöräilyssä pyöräilijät ovat työntekijöitä, kun eivät pääse osallistumaan kisoihin ilman joukkuetta. Tietysti jos joku ajaja omistaa tallin missä ajaa, tilanne on toinen. Tosin eipä kukaan taida omistaa.

Bosman tapaus on yksi esimerkki siitä miten urheilun poikkeukselliset säännöt eivät päde kun ne viedään oikeisiin tuomioistuimiin. Muitakin tulisi jos urheilijat haluaisivat saada oikeuden mukaisen kohtelun.

----------


## KaisaTheKissa

Kyllä aika monessa työpaikassa on sellaiset ehdot, että jos pomo käskee kusta purkkiin, niin sitten on kustava tai voi aivan vapaasti lähteä kävelemään. Esimerkiksi lentäjillä on aika pitkät varmuusajat ennen kun lähtevät lentämään. Jos testataan ja on ottanut, niin hei hei työpaikka. Sama on RHK:n kanssa. Veturikuski jos on ottanut aineita, niin sitten tuli potkut. Periaatteessa joka työpaikassa voidaan pakottaa huume- ja alkotestiin koska perusteena käy yleinen turvallisuus. Eli kadunlakaisijasta koodaajaan.

Lisenssin ottaessa sitten suostuu lajiliittojen pallottelulle. Ei siinä käy valittaminen. Jos ei tee mieli, niin sitten voi mennä oikeisiin töihin.

Ammattiurheilu pitäisi muutenkin lopettaa ja nekin rahat sijoittaa vaikka laatupornon tuottamiseen. Olisivat ihmiset paljon onnellisempia.

----------


## ketju44

> ovat käyttäneet, käyttävät parhaillaan, ja tulevat aina käyttämään (toivottavasti) näitä ns. kiellettyjä aineita.



Toivottavasti  :Sekaisin: ....  Toivottavasti oma lääkistys on kohdallaan  :Leveä hymy:  ??

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Tää vaan osoittaa että lainsäädäntö, säädökset ylipäänsä ja oikeuskäsitys vaihtelee kovasti. Joissain maissa doping on kriminalisoitu joissain ei. Toisia kiinnostaa saada globaali lainsäädäntö toisia ei pätkääkään.

Eikö kuskit perustaneet jonkun yhdistyksen muutama vuosi sitten, onko se ammattiyhdistys vai onko pojat vaan Loimaan kassassa? Puhemiehenä taisi olla ainakin Voigt ja Bettini

>Ernesti

Määrittele raja-arvo käsitteelle 'kaikki huiput'

----------


## Tietämätön

> Ammattiurheilu pitäisi muutenkin lopettaa ja nekin rahat sijoittaa vaikka laatupornon tuottamiseen. Olisivat ihmiset paljon onnellisempia.



Todella kannatettava ajatus. Valitettavasti urheilussa pyörii niin iso raha, että aina löytyy tyyppejä, jotka sortuvat ammattilaisuuteen kaikkine lieveilmiöineen.

----------


## Tietämätön

> Milloinkohan saataisiin suuri yleisö ymmärtämään että käytännössä kaikki huiput ovat käyttäneet, käyttävät parhaillaan, ja tulevat aina käyttämään (toivottavasti) näitä ns. kiellettyjä aineita. Siksi niille hepuille maksetaan siitä ihan oikeaa palkkaa että ajavat niin kovaa kuin mahdollista, keinoilla millä hyvänsä. Ja siksi sitä kutsutaan AMMATTIurheiluksi.



Kysymyshän on ennenkaikkea arvoista. Jostain syystä hyvin harva urheilulaji on valmis avoimesti myöntämään, että meidän lajissa parannetaan suorituskykyä kaikin mahdollisin kemikaalein. Koska halutaan olla mallikelpoinen, rehti ja mitä kaikkea hyvää tähän keksitään, niin dopingia vastaan täytyy taistella.

En kyllä ymmärrä mitä itkemistä pyöräilijöillä on tästä tiukasta pelistä mitä nyt vedetään. Puhtaat hyötyvät suunnattomasti ja doupatut ovat todella ahtaalla.

----------


## tya

> Te ette ole näköjään tajunnut mun pointtia. NHL-pelaajat eivät joudu kesken kauden kirjoittamaan papereita joissa huononnetaan oleellisesti heidän ammatinharjoittamisensa ehtoja. Tässä mä en puhunut dopingin käytön vapauttamisesta. Kyseessä oli ammatin harjoittamiseen liittyvien sääntöjen yksipuolinen muuttaminen.



Ei mitään sääntöjä muutettu, korotettiin vain rangaistusta sääntörikkomuksesta. Douppi oli kielletty jo, ja osallistumalla kilpailuihin ajaja on sitoutunut sääntöihin aivan samalla tavalla kuin allekirjoittamalla tuollaisen sopimuksen. Tuon allekirjoittamalla vain sitoutuu hyväksymään aiempaa korkeamman rangaistuksen. Jos pelkää liikaa kiinnijäämistä ja vuoden palkan menetystä, ei tarvitse allekirjoittaa.

----------


## Jussi T.

Tuo lajin puhdistamista vastaan vänkääminen kuullostaa ihan paperiliiton puheelta -joku taisikin toivoa jo ammattiliitosta ja ihmisoikeuksista apua. Paperiliittokin taisi voitaa, voittajien haastattelu Voikkaalla ei vaan enää kiinnosta ketään. Jos tuohon pillerisirkukseen ei löydy alan sisältä kykyä 
saada tolkkua niin homma vaan loppuu siinä mielessä kuin se on tähän saakka kasvanut erääksi maailman seuratuimmaksi urheilumuodoksi. Homma tietty alkaisi pikkuhiljaa alusta kuten ennenkin -tupakan ja punaviinin voimalla kunnes joku huijaisi alkamalla harjoitella, alkaisi tienata sillä elantoaan tai pelaisi muuten vaan väärin. Jokainen toimenpide dopingia vastaan on oikeutettu vähintään niin kauan kuin se on hyväksytyissä säännöissä yhteisesti sovittu. Mua ei ainakaan kiinnosta katsella kisoja joissa ylitetään ihmisen suorituskyvyn rajoja eli saa pelätä kuka ekana delaa satulasta.

----------


## OJ

Hauskinta tässä koko jutussa on kyllä se, kun porukka vaahtoaa ettei seuraa enää pyöräilyä kun se on niin hirveää douppaamista nykyään. Pari vuotta sitten kyllä tapitettiin 24/7 kun LA väänsi mäkiä douppaajilta karkuun. Tieto lisää tuskaa.

----------


## MV

> Ammattiurheilu pitäisi muutenkin lopettaa ja nekin rahat sijoittaa vaikka laatupornon tuottamiseen. Olisivat ihmiset paljon onnellisempia.



Täytyy vaan toivoa, että ne näyttelijät on sitten kaikki puhtaita.

Eikä mitään sinistä salmiakkia, kiitos.

----------


## osmo

> Täytyy vaan toivoa, että ne näyttelijät on sitten kaikki puhtaita.
> 
> Eikä mitään sinistä salmiakkia, kiitos.



Mtes silicone?

----------


## Terry

Joo miehillä ei arginiinia vahvempaa...

----------


## Marko Kovanen

Siitähän se riemu vasta syntyisi, jos pankit päättäisivät nostaa asuntolainojen marginaalit 5%, kun asuntovelalliset muutenkin joutuvat maksamaan velastaan korkoa. Mitään sopimusta ei olisi muutettu. Olisi vaan korjattu pankin marginaalia. Tai sitten joukkoliikenteen tarkastusmaksu muuttuu yhtäkkiä satakertaiseksi. Lipuntarkastaja vaan kävelee metron ovesta sisään ja sanoo, että sekuntti sitten tarkastusmaksu nousi. Tai sama korotus väärin pysäköinnistä tuleviin sakkoihin. Kesken jonkun arkipäivän vaan ilmotettaisi, että nyt sakot nousi muuten satakertaisiksi ja ennätysmäärä lappuliisoja sakottamaan.

Tuon todistuksen allekirjoittamisen jälkeen on sit kiva ostaa astmalääkettä, kun ulkomailla astmalääkkeessä voi olla eri aineet kuin kotimaassa vaikka merkki olisi sama. Joku britti alppihiihtäjä menetti tosta syystä MM- tai olympiamitallin vaikka taisi pystyä todistamaan tuon.

Muistanko mä oikein, että kansalliset pyöräilyliitot jakavat kilpailukiellot? Ainakin Italiassa näyttää jakavan  :Vink:  http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/artikkeli/I.../1135228060368

Sit joku kertoo mulle miten voi olla oikein ja oikeuden mukaista, että kilpailukiellon jakava taho saa rahallista hyötyä jokaisesta jaetusta kilpailukiellosta? Kyseessä ei ole aivan pieni hyöty. Missä on ajajien oikeusturva tuollaisessa järjestelmässä?

----------


## Fillarijeti

> Tuo lajin puhdistamista vastaan vänkääminen kuullostaa ihan paperiliiton puheelta -joku taisikin toivoa jo ammattiliitosta ja ihmisoikeuksista apua... Jos tuohon pillerisirkukseen ei löydy alan sisältä kykyä 
> saada tolkkua niin homma vaan loppuu siinä mielessä kuin se on tähän saakka kasvanut erääksi maailman seuratuimmaksi urheilumuodoksi...



 Paperiliiton hakeminen tämän urheilua näivettävän taudin yhteyteen on ikävä poliittinen maneeri. Länsimaisessa lehdistössä doping on ollut pitkään yksi poliittisen leimaamisen keino, mutta viime ajan tapahtumat ovat muuttaneet tätä käsitystä. Doping hakeutuu rahan luokse, koska sen käyttäminen on kallista.

  Monet dopingia kehittävistä, piikittävistä ja vastustavista kuuluvat akateemikkojen liittoon eli lääkäriliittoon. Lääkärit ovat löytäneet hyvän bisneksen ammattiurheilusta, jossa suuri raha liikkuu ja käy pyydykseen. Urheilun kannalta on ikävää, että pahat lääkärit ovat voitolla. Yhteiskunnilla on hyville lääkäreille muitakin tehtäviä kuin dopingin vastainen toiminta, joten dopingin estämiseen osoitettavat varat ovat vähäisiä. Testejä kehitetään, mutta niissä näyttää jäävän kiinni enimmäkseen liian huonoja pahoja lääkäreitä käyttäneitä harrastelijoita tai huono-onnisia ammattilaisia. Satunnaiset ratsiat näyttävät olevan tehokkaampia doping-huijareiden kiinniotossa kuin suunniteltu testaus.

  Pahojen lääkärien ylivoima vie vastuun urheilujärjestöille. Lajiliitot ovat oman paidan tahriutuessa doping-sontaan valmiita puolustamaan lajiaan yksilön oikeusturvan kannalta yhä epäilyttävämmin keinoin. Hyvien lääkärien huonouden takia kiinnijäämisriskin lisäämiseen tarvitaan laillisesti erittäin epäilyttäviä keinoja.

  Urheilun eriarvoisuutta lisää sekin, että lääketieteellisesti kilpailukykyiset urheilun suurvallat ovat huomattavasti vapaamielisempiä omaa dopingin käyttöään kohtaan kuin lääketieteen ja urheilun kehitysmaat.

----------


## OJ

> Siitähän se riemu vasta syntyisi, jos pankit päättäisivät nostaa asuntolainojen marginaalit 5%, kun asuntovelalliset muutenkin joutuvat maksamaan velastaan korkoa. Mitään sopimusta ei olisi muutettu. Olisi vaan korjattu pankin marginaalia. Tai sitten joukkoliikenteen tarkastusmaksu muuttuu yhtäkkiä satakertaiseksi. Lipuntarkastaja vaan kävelee metron ovesta sisään ja sanoo, että sekuntti sitten tarkastusmaksu nousi. Tai sama korotus väärin pysäköinnistä tuleviin sakkoihin. Kesken jonkun arkipäivän vaan ilmotettaisi, että nyt sakot nousi muuten satakertaisiksi ja ennätysmäärä lappuliisoja sakottamaan.
> 
> Tuon todistuksen allekirjoittamisen jälkeen on sit kiva ostaa astmalääkettä, kun ulkomailla astmalääkkeessä voi olla eri aineet kuin kotimaassa vaikka merkki olisi sama. Joku britti alppihiihtäjä menetti tosta syystä MM- tai olympiamitallin vaikka taisi pystyä todistamaan tuon.
> 
> Muistanko mä oikein, että kansalliset pyöräilyliitot jakavat kilpailukiellot? Ainakin Italiassa näyttää jakavan  http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/artikkeli/I.../1135228060368
> 
> Sit joku kertoo mulle miten voi olla oikein ja oikeuden mukaista, että kilpailukiellon jakava taho saa rahallista hyötyä jokaisesta jaetusta kilpailukiellosta? Kyseessä ei ole aivan pieni hyöty. Missä on ajajien oikeusturva tuollaisessa järjestelmässä?



Tolla asuntolainajuttulla nyt ei ole mitään tekemistä tämän asian kanssa. Noi tarkastusmaksu ja pysäköintisakkojutut olisi vähän sama juttu jos lappuliisoja sekä tarkastajia hyppäisi tuolla reilummin ja ~10% julkisilla kulkevista ja autoilijoista rikkoisi noita sääntöjä jatkuvasti. Sitten huudeltaisiin jonkin aikaa, että lopetattekos moisen, mutta jos mitään ei tapahdu, niin sitten lisää sakkoa.

Saa olla harvinaisen tyhmä ammattipyöräilijä jos ei melkein kymmenen vuoden pyllyilyn ja jatkuvien käryjen jälkeenkään tajua, että ehkä nämä sanktiot tulevat jossain vaiheessa kovenemaan.

Ja tosta astmalääkkeestä. Se mitä kroppaansa päästää on ollut urheilijan vastuulla jo kauan, eli jos olet niin tyhmä, ettet lue mitä purkin kyljessä lukee, niin kyllä se menee ihan omaan piikkiin.

Pahin vika tossa uudessa säännöstössä on se, että ne tallipomot luistelee edelleen vastuuta karkuun.

Missä sanotaan, että kansallinen liitto saisi sen vuoden palkan? Mä en ole huomannut tota missään ja toi hesarin linkki ei toimi ainakaan mulla. 

Tietty voisi olla ihan fiksua tehdä tota anti-doping työtä jo alemmilla tasoilla eikä vasta siinä vaiheessa kun on jo pari vuotta opeteltu temppuja.

----------


## tya

> Siitähän se riemu vasta syntyisi, jos pankit päättäisivät nostaa asuntolainojen marginaalit 5%, kun asuntovelalliset muutenkin joutuvat maksamaan velastaan korkoa. Mitään sopimusta ei olisi muutettu. Olisi vaan korjattu pankin marginaalia. Tai sitten joukkoliikenteen tarkastusmaksu muuttuu yhtäkkiä satakertaiseksi. Lipuntarkastaja vaan kävelee metron ovesta sisään ja sanoo, että sekuntti sitten tarkastusmaksu nousi.



Eipäs. Kukaan ei edelleenkään pakota allekirjoittamaan sopimusta ja jatkamaan doupattuna ajamista. Lipuntarkastaja siis kävelee sisään metroon ja sanoo, että nyt nousee tarkastusmaksu, mutta saatte kyllä vapaasti poistua metrosta ennen kuin tarkastan liput.





> Sit joku kertoo mulle miten voi olla oikein ja oikeuden mukaista, että kilpailukiellon jakava taho saa rahallista hyötyä jokaisesta jaetusta kilpailukiellosta? Kyseessä ei ole aivan pieni hyöty. Missä on ajajien oikeusturva tuollaisessa järjestelmässä?



Jos ajaja allekirjoittaa sopimuksen, jossa lukee että maksan tuhatmiljoonaa pyöräilyliitolle jos ajan doupattuna, ja sen jälkeen ajaa doupattuna ja joutuu maksamaan pyöräilyliitolle tuhatmiljoonaa, ketäköhän silloin pitäisi syyttää?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## OJ

> Doping hakeutuu rahan luokse, koska sen käyttäminen on kallista...jne...



On taas pakko heittää tähän väliin, että googleta ihan pikku hetki. Jos on varaa kilpaurheiluun, niin se dopingin käyttö ei ole taatusti rahasta kiinni.

----------


## Fillarijeti

> On taas pakko heittää tähän väliin, että googleta ihan pikku hetki. Jos on varaa kilpaurheiluun, niin se dopingin käyttö ei ole taatusti rahasta kiinni.



Suositteletko? Häpeä! Viittasin lainaamallasi lauseella huippu-urheiluun, en ns. kuntosaliroinaan, joka on ties mitä myrkkyä ja testien ulottuvilla.

----------


## Marko Kovanen

Hyvähän se on täällä keulia kun ei ymmärrä asiasta yhtään mitään. Kannattaa tutustua sopimusoikeuteen ja mielellään ymmärtää se. Sit voi ehkä tajuta mistä mä oon puhumassa.

Toisaalta eipä taida pyöräilijätkään oikein ymmärtää mistä on kyse. Muuten ei tulisi kommentteja tyyliin: "Meistä on siistiä olla puhtaita, sen takia me käydään päivittäin suihkussa." Tai sitten kukaan ei uskalla sanoa mitään tässä noitavainoilmapiirissä. Jos sanoo jotain ollaan heti tuomitsemassa dopingin käyttäjäksi.

Katsotaan sitten kun joku jää kiinni ja vie jutun oikeuteen. Kansalliset liitot voivat olla jäävejä päättämään kilpailukielloista kun jokaisesta sellaisesta tipahtaa kansainvälisen kattojärjestön tilille huomattava rahasumma. Toisaalta sopimuksen pätevyyskin on monesta syystä niin kyseenalainen, ettei se taida kestää oikeudessa.

Näin siis jos mennään normaalin elämän lainsäädännön kanssa.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

En minä näitä liittojen toimia näe oikeustajun vastaisena, mutta tiedotusvälineissä jaetut tuomiot hyviin ja pahoihin ovat kohtuuttomia. Ne eivät mene minun oikeustajuni mukaan oikein. Koko homma voi lähteä perättömistä huhuista, jotka kyllä kumotaan viikon päästä, mutta vahinko on jo tapahtunut. 
Olen samaa mieltä, että vastuu kärähtämisestä pitää ulottaa koko joukkueeseen ja sen johtoon. Työsuojelutermein sanottuna, silloin johto on laiminlyönyt valvontavelvoitteitaan. Ja vastuu pitää kantaa. Mites muissa joukkuelajeissa, kuinkas käy esim MM-mitalien, jos yksi pelaajista jää kiinni? Eikös koko joukkueen tulos mitätöidä, näihän voisi tehdä pyöräilyssäkin...
(eikös Suomi 70-luvulla menettänyt jonkun lätkämitalin?)

----------


## ketju44

> Jos on varaa kilpaurheiluun, niin se dopingin käyttö ei ole taatusti rahasta kiinni.



Lisenssit , kalusto ja pari kahdenviikon leiritystä vaikka etelänauringossa , ovat pieni erä siinä summassa mikä kuluu laatudopingiin. Ihan vaan tiedoksi.

----------


## OJ

> Suositteletko? Häpeä! Viittasin lainaamallasi lauseella huippu-urheiluun, en ns. kuntosaliroinaan, joka on ties mitä myrkkyä ja testien ulottuvilla.



Kyllä ne pyöräilijät käyttää ihan sitä samaa testosteronia kuin ne kuntosalityypitkin, mutta annokset eroaa. Viimeisimpänä esimerkkinä Iban Mayo, mutta hänellä on mukamas luonnollisesti korkeat arvot. Siinä on vain semmoinen pikku juttu, että ne normaalia korkeammat arvot kyllä putoaa tommosessa etappiajossa oikein iloisesti sinne normaaleihin rajoihin ellei sitten buustata ulkopuolisella tavaralla.





> Hyvähän se on täällä keulia kun ei ymmärrä asiasta yhtään mitään. Kannattaa tutustua sopimusoikeuteen ja mielellään ymmärtää se. Sit voi ehkä tajuta mistä mä oon puhumassa.



En tiedä varmasti, mutta veikkaan, etteivät muut tämän foorumin oikeusoppineet ole vielä nähneet tämän uutisoidun sopimuksen tekstiä. Tota sopimuksen sisältöä on taidettu kuvailla ihan vain muutamalla lauseella eri nettisivuilla.





> Lisenssit , kalusto ja pari kahdenviikon leiritystä vaikka etelänauringossa , ovat pieni erä siinä summassa mikä kuluu laatudopingiin. Ihan vaan tiedoksi.



Sen mukaan mitä on eri ratsioissa jäänyt poliisin haaviin, voisi päätellä pyöräilijöiden käyttävän pääosin testosteronia (ja istukkahormonia), EPOa ja kasvuhormonia. Jokaisen hinta kestävyysurheilijan käytössä mahtuu kolmeen numeroon per vuosi. Hyvän fillarin voi saada Suomesta sillä rahalla, mutta etelään ei tarvitse lähteä. Ihan vaan tiedoksi.

----------


## tuntematon

> Millä perusteella ammattiurheilu ei ole tavallista työtä?



Koska tavallisessa työssä suorituksen laatua on hankala parantaa kemikaaleilla.

Edit: Eiku voipas. Taksikuskihan voi vetää amfetamiinia ja tehdä sen avulla pidempää päivää.

----------


## TURISTI

Kofeiini??

----------


## ketju44

> Sen mukaan mitä on eri ratsioissa jäänyt poliisin haaviin, voisi päätellä pyöräilijöiden käyttävän pääosin testosteronia (ja istukkahormonia), EPOa ja kasvuhormonia. Jokaisen hinta kestävyysurheilijan käytössä mahtuu kolmeen numeroon per vuosi. Hyvän fillarin voi saada Suomesta sillä rahalla, mutta etelään ei tarvitse lähteä. Ihan vaan tiedoksi.



He he !  Et kovin ole hinnoista perillä. Parhaat kamat tällähetkellä n. 500e "paukku". Jos meinaat  kolminumeroisella summalla pärjätä parempi ,kun et käytä ollenkaan. Paskaa saa halvalla ja kii jää varmasti nykytesteissä. 
Ihan vaan tiedoksi.

----------


## Marko Kovanen

> Koska tavallisessa työssä suorituksen laatua on hankala parantaa kemikaaleilla.
> 
> Edit: Eiku voipas. Taksikuskihan voi vetää amfetamiinia ja tehdä sen avulla pidempää päivää.



Mielellään jotain järkeviä perusteita. Vastaavasti nuohooja ei ole tavallinen työ koska tavallisessa työssä ei nuohota piippuja.

----------


## tuntematon

> Mielellään jotain järkeviä perusteita. Vastaavasti nuohooja ei ole tavallinen työ koska tavallisessa työssä ei nuohota piippuja.



Hoh hoijaa. Voit mennä tupakkipaikalle kehuskelemaan, että sait taas yhden luovutusvoiton internetväittelyssä.

----------


## Marko Kovanen

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...n07/jun21news2

Scrollaa sitä vähän alas päin ja löytää jutun Men in blackeistä. Kuutta tai seitsemään pyöräilijää vastaan ollaan näköjään kerätty todisteita. Todisteet taidetaan lyödä pöytään vasta kun ajajat on sitoutuneet maksamaan vuoden palkan UCI:lle dopingkäryn sattuessa.

Niin... tässähän ei oo mitään hämärää ja kieroa. Dooppinkia vastaan vaan taistellaan. Ei tässä mitään rahaa yritetä riistää.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Lasse

Douppinkia kai käytetään koska riski jäädä kiinni on vielä pieni, DNA testissähän näkyisi kaikennäköistä mutta sitä ei porukka halua vaikka se siistisi lajia ja antaisi rehellisilli puurtajille mahdollisuuden.
Douppinkia käytetään rahan ja maineen takia, kuka ei haluaisi olla tunnettu ja menestynyt kilpapyöräilijä.
Minusta on oikein että rehelliset saavat mahdollisuuden ja kepuli polkijat jäävät kiinni :Cool:  .
Rangaistukset tehoavat parhaiten kun se kirpaisee tuota talouspuolta. Tähänhän perustuu myös kilpailukielto, koska kuskit menettävät usein palkkansa lisäksi monet sponssisopimuksensa.
Juuh tiedätte kyl mut sanoin kumminkii!!!

----------


## OJ

> He he !  Et kovin ole hinnoista perillä. Parhaat kamat tällähetkellä n. 500e "paukku". Jos meinaat  kolminumeroisella summalla pärjätä parempi ,kun et käytä ollenkaan. Paskaa saa halvalla ja kii jää varmasti nykytesteissä. 
> Ihan vaan tiedoksi.



Onkohan Seppälän Timo vaatimassa kupin kuumaa kun starttaan seuraavan kerran Suomessa vai onkohan rajavartioston kivat sedät Helsinki-Vantaalla vastassa kun näistä juttelen. Markon posteista voisi näin päätellä.

Toi 500€/annos on varmaan jotain muuta kuin EPOa, kasvuhormonia tai testosteronia kun noi ei maksa kyllä mitenkään noin paljon tai sitten rahoittaa jonkun kahva-apinan moottoripyöräilyharrastusta aika reippaasti. Noista aineista ei myöskään jää kiinni jos tietää yhtään mitä tekee. 

Kun otit nykytestit esille, niin siinä testaamisessa se hauskuus piileekin. Kun kaikkia näytteitä ei ole varaa tutkia vimpan päälle testeillä, niin kaikista tutkitaan vain perusjutut, eli testo-epitesto tai vapaan ja varatun testosteronin  määrä ja EPO eri systeemeillä. Jos näytteessä on jotain kummaa, niin vasta sitten tutkitaan isommalla rahalla ja sitten kyllä nalli napsahtaa jos on käyttänyt aineita.

----------


## GTCR

> Viimeisimpänä esimerkkinä Iban Mayo, mutta hänellä on mukamas luonnollisesti korkeat arvot. Siinä on vain semmoinen pikku juttu, että ne normaalia korkeammat arvot kyllä putoaa tommosessa etappiajossa oikein iloisesti sinne normaaleihin rajoihin ellei sitten buustata ulkopuolisella tavaralla.



Siinä taas suomijuntti spekuleeraa oikein tosissaan. On se niin kivaa kun saa epäillä jonkun huipun rehellisyyttä.Saat siitä vittumaisena ihmisenä selvästi suurta tyydytystä.
Mutta niin vidun väärässä vain olet, kun et toodellakaan tiedä yhtään mistä kirjoitat. Kaiva nyt viddu edes jokin oppikirja esille ja tutkaile sieltä miehen testotuotannon psykofysiologiaa :Leveä hymy:

----------


## OJ

> Siinä taas suomijuntti spekuleeraa oikein tosissaan. On se niin kivaa kun saa epäillä jonkun huipun rehellisyyttä.Saat siitä vittumaisena ihmisenä selvästi suurta tyydytystä.
> Mutta niin vidun väärässä vain olet, kun et toodellakaan tiedä yhtään mistä kirjoitat. Kaiva nyt viddu edes jokin oppikirja esille ja tutkaile sieltä miehen testotuotannon psykofysiologiaa



Suurimmalla osalla aikuisista miehistä vapaata ja varattua testosteronia on 500-600ng/dl seerumista mitattuna, joillain 18-20-vuotiailla saattaa olla lähes tuplat, mutta monet jäävät kovimmassa murrosiässäkin huomattavasti alhaisemmalle tasolle. Testaajien hälytyskellot alkavat soida vasta siinä vaiheessa kun tämä luku menee 1000ng/dl korville tai yli ja/tai testo-epitesto menee yli 4/1.

Sitten päästäänkin siihen, että kestävyysharjoittelu ja pitkäaikainen rasitus (mitä pyöräily noin niinkuin pääasiallisesti on ja tommonen pieni kolmen viikon etappiajo on sieltä rankimmasta päästä) alentavat testosteronitasoja. Jos lähtötaso on "normaali" niin viikon tai parin etappiajon jälkeen ne tasot on puolessa normaalista. Jotta testaajien kellot alkaisivat soimaan pitäisi tämän alentuneen testosteronitason olla korkeampi kuin kiimaisella teinikollilla, eli lähtötason pitää olla todella korkea. Tämä, tämä ja tämä voi tietenkin olla ihan väärässä ja kun minä en ole asiaan perehtynyt lääkäri, niin minä en oikein ole pätevä kritisoimaan noita tutkimuksia, mutta luetun ymmrtäminen on ainakin ajoittain ainakin auttavalla tasolla.

Pahoitteluni tosta Mayon leimaamisesta. Hänellä on varmasti vakava terveysongelma mikä aiheuttaa sen, että tommoinen etappiajo vain nostaa testosteronitasoja koska kisan alun testi palautui negatiivisena. Ja niin...toihan uutisoitiin jo, että IRMS testi palautui negatiivisena ja että se tarkoittaa, että näyte on puhdas. Doping testauksen sääntöjen mukaan toi kyllä tarkoittaa vain sitä, että tapaus on ratkaisematon ja sen jälkeen pitää ottaa vielä kolme seurantanäytettä seuraavien kuukausien aikana ja seurannan jälkeen voi sitten uutisoida.

LISÄYS: Kuinkahan monella ammattipyöräilijällä on luonnostaan korkeat testosteroniarvot jopa etappiajon toisella ja kolmannella viikolla.

----------


## ketju44

> Toi 500€/annos on varmaan jotain muuta kuin EPOa, kasvuhormonia tai testosteronia kun noi ei maksa kyllä mitenkään noin paljon tai sitten rahoittaa jonkun kahva-apinan moottoripyöräilyharrastusta aika reippaasti. Noista aineista ei myöskään jää kiinni jos tietää yhtään mitä tekee. 
> .



Toi 500e kerta-annos oli lääkärin reseptillä , apteekin hinnasta ja sairauden hoitoon. On siis ns. virallinen hinta. Käyttäjä kuoli n. 3 vk sitten. 
 Aiemmin väittämäsi kilpailemisen kalleus on perusteeton , jos puhtaana urheilet. Siis jos!!!!
Jos noista aineista jotain hyötyä tosissaan meinaat , niin varaa rahaa tommoset 10000......15000e/v. Toisaalta , kannattaako pa. edes ostaa sitä pyörää?? Osta leipää  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## GTCR

> Suurimmalla osalla aikuisista miehistä vapaata ja varattua testosteronia on 500-600ng/dl seerumista mitattuna, joillain 18-20-vuotiailla saattaa olla lähes tuplat, mutta monet jäävät kovimmassa murrosiässäkin huomattavasti alhaisemmalle tasolle. Testaajien hälytyskellot alkavat soida vasta siinä vaiheessa kun tämä luku menee 1000ng/dl korville tai yli ja/tai testo-epitesto menee yli 4/1.
> 
> Sitten päästäänkin siihen, että kestävyysharjoittelu ja pitkäaikainen rasitus (mitä pyöräily noin niinkuin pääasiallisesti on ja tommonen pieni kolmen viikon etappiajo on sieltä rankimmasta päästä) alentavat testosteronitasoja. Jos lähtötaso on "normaali" niin viikon tai parin etappiajon jälkeen ne tasot on puolessa normaalista. Jotta testaajien kellot alkaisivat soimaan pitäisi tämän alentuneen testosteronitason olla korkeampi kuin kiimaisella teinikollilla, eli lähtötason pitää olla todella korkea. Tämä, tämä ja tämä voi tietenkin olla ihan väärässä ja kun minä en ole asiaan perehtynyt lääkäri, niin minä en oikein ole pätevä kritisoimaan noita tutkimuksia, mutta luetun ymmrtäminen on ainakin ajoittain ainakin auttavalla tasolla.
> 
> Pahoitteluni tosta Mayon leimaamisesta. Hänellä on varmasti vakava terveysongelma mikä aiheuttaa sen, että tommoinen etappiajo vain nostaa testosteronitasoja koska kisan alun testi palautui negatiivisena. Ja niin...toihan uutisoitiin jo, että IRMS testi palautui negatiivisena ja että se tarkoittaa, että näyte on puhdas. Doping testauksen sääntöjen mukaan toi kyllä tarkoittaa vain sitä, että tapaus on ratkaisematon ja sen jälkeen pitää ottaa vielä kolme seurantanäytettä seuraavien kuukausien aikana ja seurannan jälkeen voi sitten uutisoida.
> 
> LISÄYS: Kuinkahan monella ammattipyöräilijällä on luonnostaan korkeat testosteroniarvot jopa etappiajon toisella ja kolmannella viikolla.



Niin Iban Mayo:lla on normaalista poikkeava testosteronituotanto. Se ei tarkoita sitä, että se olisi epänormaalin korkea. Vaan kyse oli jostain muusta... Ja tämä hormonitasojen vaihtelu huippu-urheilijalla ei itse asiassa edes kovinkaan harvinaista.
Toisaalta jos rasitus pysyy kohtuullisena, ja siihen päälle tulee hyväkuntoisella ns. tyhjennysharjoitus, elimistö nostaa aika voimakkaasti hormonitasoja. Varmaan myöskin tiedät sen. Tätä käytetään jopa ns. huippukuntoa haettaessa.
Mutta todellakin erityisen alhaista leimata urheilija, joka on jo lajin ylimmän liitos taholta vapautettu dopingsyytteestä.

"The additional tests were performed in the WADA laboratory in Rome, and confirmed that Mayo's high testosterone levels are of a natural origin, something which Saunier Duval team manager stated the UCI is aware of, and for which Mayo holds an exemption"

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...un07/jun15news


Minä en tiedä asiasta henkilökohtaisella tasolla. Mutta luulempa kuitenkin vapauttavan päätöksen perustuvan parempaan asiantuntemukseen kuin sinä täällä annat ymmärtää.

----------


## OJ

> Jos noista aineista jotain hyötyä tosissaan meinaat , niin varaa rahaa tommoset 10000......15000e/v.



Nyt aletaankin jo puhumaan samasta asiasta. Eli jos haluat ostaa lääkärin huijaamaan kanssasi, niin sitten se maksaa kymppitonneja. Jos alkaa veritankkauksilla leikkimään, niin silloin pitää joku ammattilainen palkata hoitamaan hommia kun alkaa toi touhu olemaan hengenvaarallista. Vaikka niin kummalta saattaa tuntuakin, niin ihan testosteroni hyödyttää kestävyysurheilijaa todella paljon kun se mahdollistaa paljon nopeamman palautumisen, eli voi treenata kovempaa. Testosteroni taasen ei ole kallista vaikka millä reseptillä sitä apteekista hakisi.





> Niin Iban Mayo:lla on normaalista poikkeava testosteronituotanto. Se ei tarkoita sitä, että se olisi epänormaalin korkea. Vaan kyse oli jostain muusta... Ja tämä hormonitasojen vaihtelu huippu-urheilijalla ei itse asiassa edes kovinkaan harvinaista.
> Toisaalta jos rasitus pysyy kohtuullisena, ja siihen päälle tulee hyväkuntoisella ns. tyhjennysharjoitus, elimistö nostaa aika voimakkaasti hormonitasoja. Varmaan myöskin tiedät sen. Tätä käytetään jopa ns. huippukuntoa haettaessa.
> Mutta todellakin erityisen alhaista leimata urheilija, joka on jo lajin ylimmän liitos taholta vapautettu dopingsyytteestä.
> 
> "The additional tests were performed in the WADA laboratory in Rome, and confirmed that Mayo's high testosterone levels are of a natural origin, something which Saunier Duval team manager stated the UCI is aware of, and for which Mayo holds an exemption"
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...un07/jun15news
> 
> Minä en tiedä asiasta henkilökohtaisella tasolla. Mutta luulempa kuitenkin vapauttavan päätöksen perustuvan parempaan asiantuntemukseen kuin sinä täällä annat ymmärtää.



Jos doping-testaus on tehty sääntöjen mukaan, niin testi palautuu ei negatiivisena siinä tapauksessa, että ne arvot ovat yli 1000-1100ng/dl tai T/E yli 4/1 j tossa Saunier Duvalin tiedotteessakin sanotaan, että ne arvot ovat korkeat. Toki hormonitasot vaihtelee urheilijalla, mutta pyöräkilpailu ei ole mitään kohtuullista liikuntaa millä voisi luonnollisesti buustata arvoja. Jos haluua buustata arvoja liikkumalla, niin kuntoilun pitää olla räjähtävää ja kestää maksimissaan 50-60min.

Onko Mayo jotenkin koskematon ammattipyöräilijä kun häntä ei saa leimata? Monet muuthan täällä on jo leimattu douppaajiksi. Mayo julistettiin puhtaaksi, mutta lisätutkimuksia ei tehty sääntöjen mukaan.

Nyt kun CSC julkaisi tallinsa veriarvot, niin näissä tallien anti-doping julkaisuissa voisi alkaa julkaisemaan myös testosteroniarvot.

----------


## GTCR

> Onko Mayo jotenkin koskematon ammattipyöräilijä kun häntä ei saa leimata? Monet muuthan täällä on jo leimattu douppaajiksi. Mayo julistettiin puhtaaksi, mutta lisätutkimuksia ei tehty sääntöjen mukaan.



No sun nyt sitten varmaan pitää tehdä asiasta valitus, kun kerran noin tiedät Mayo:n käyttäneen synteettisiä valmisteita. :Leveä hymy:  
Vai olisiko sittenkin kyseessä se suomalainen junttius, joka saa suurta nautintoa juuri tämäntyylisistä "asiantuntevista" spekulaatioista ja vahingonilosta.

Sitä paitsi testosteroniarvot nousevat kaikista parhaiten pitkäaikaisen rasituksen kevyntymisen jälkeen. Katabolinen tila kääntyy anaboliseksi. Siksi sitä testoa erittyykin, että kroppa palautuisi. Ei se niin vaikeaa tuon tason urheilijalta ole välttämättä siellä pääjoukossa tulla mukana.

Mutta Mayo:n testosteroniarvojen luontainen vaihtelu on todettu jo kauan ennen tämän vuoden Giroa. Minkäs hän omien palliensa toiminnalle mahtaa. Siksipä vapautus asiaan tulikin. Sitä nyt ei arvon OJ: pysty miksikään muuttamaan, vaikka ilmeisesti kovasti haluaisitkin.
Positiivisessa testituloksessa oli kyse mielestäni puhtaasti siitä, että haluttiin näyttää testien toimivuus. Siksi ne julkaistiikin, vaikka tiedettiin niihin johtaneet syyt.

Toisaalta en ole sitä mieltä, että Mayo tai kukaan muukaan suuri voittaja olisi kokonaiskilpailujen voitot välttämättä puhtain keinoin saavuttanut. Mutta osoittaa minusta jotenkin kieroutunuttta luonnetta, jos henkilötasolla lähdetään leimaamaan urheilijaa vieläpä täysin väärin maallikkoperustein.

----------


## OJ

> No sun nyt sitten varmaan pitää tehdä asiasta valitus, kun kerran noin tiedät Mayo:n käyttäneen synteettisiä valmisteita. 
> Vai olisiko sittenkin kyseessä se suomalainen junttius, joka saa suurta nautintoa juuri tämäntyylisistä "asiantuntevista" spekulaatioista ja vahingonilosta.
> 
> Sitä paitsi testosteroniarvot nousevat kaikista parhaiten pitkäaikaisen rasituksen kevyntymisen jälkeen. Katabolinen tila kääntyy anaboliseksi. Siksi sitä testoa erittyykin, että kroppa palautuisi. Ei se niin vaikeaa tuon tason urheilijalta ole välttämättä siellä pääjoukossa tulla mukana.
> 
> Mutta Mayo:n testosteroniarvojen luontainen vaihtelu on todettu jo kauan ennen tämän vuoden Giroa. Minkäs hän omien palliensa toiminnalle mahtaa. Siksipä vapautus asiaan tulikin. Sitä nyt ei arvon OJ: pysty miksikään muuttamaan, vaikka ilmeisesti kovasti haluaisitkin.
> Positiivisessa testituloksessa oli kyse mielestäni puhtaasti siitä, että haluttiin näyttää testien toimivuus. Siksi ne julkaistiikin, vaikka tiedettiin niihin johtaneet syyt.
> 
> Toisaalta en ole sitä mieltä, että Mayo tai kukaan muukaan suuri voittaja olisi kokonaiskilpailujen voitot välttämättä puhtain keinoin saavuttanut. Mutta osoittaa minusta jotenkin kieroutunuttta luonnetta, jos henkilötasolla lähdetään leimaamaan urheilijaa vieläpä täysin väärin maallikkoperustein.



En minä tästä mitään ymmärräkään...kunhan toistan lukemaani. Krooninen kestävyysrasite laskee testosteroniarvot 60-85 prosenttiin normaalista kaikilla tutkituilla yksilöillä ja tästä ei palauduta yhdessä yössä. Kroonisella kestävyysrasitteella tarkoitetaan kestävyysharjoittelua, eli suorituskyvyn kohottamiseen tähtäävää harjoittelua mikä sisältää ärsykkeitä ja palautumisjaksoja. Ja kyllä noi kovankin tason kuskit taitaa ajella ainakin 120 keskisykkeellä noita etappeja vaikka ei välttämättä edes aerobisen kynnyksen yli kovin usein mennä. Koska en ole asiaa missään opiskellut, niin minulla ei ole kompetenssia kritisoida noita tutkimuksia, mutta noi tutkimukset testaussäännöt sanovat yhtä ja tästä Mayon tapauksesta sitten sanotaan ihan toista. En minä myöskään ole mitenkään pätevä muuttamaan noita päätöksiä. En tiedä oliko Mayolla ulkopuolista tavaraa kropassa, mutta tiedän ulkopuolista tavaraa käyttävien luistelleen testeistä läpi puhtain paperein vaikka näyte on käynyt IRMS testissäkin ja tiedän että noita todistuksia voi tarvittaessa hankkia jos vähän yrittää vaikka ei olisi edes rahaakaan.

Ja sikäli mikäli englantia yhtään ymmärrän, niin ei tossa tapauksessa ole kyse testosteroniarvojen vaihtelusta vaan korkeista arvoista. Jokaisella noi arvot vaihtelee luonnollisesti paljonkin kun etappiajoa ajaa, mutta vaihtelu on tapahtuu alaspäin laskevalla trendillä.

EDIT: Ja kyllä...olen vain kateellinen ja katkera kun en ikinä itse mihinkään pyörällä päässyt ja nyt yritän vain mustamaalata rehellisen espanjalaisen maineen.

----------


## GTCR

Ibanin näytetän lähetettiin tutkittavaksi synteettisestä testosta, ja se todettiin olevan Ibanin omaa tuotantoa. Lisäksi tämä ei ole ensimmäinen kerta, kun raja-arvo ylittyy. Siksihän hänelläonkin UCI:n sertifikaatti tämän asian suhteen.
"everybody knows Mayo has a special certificate,”Joxean Fernández Matxin told the Diario Vasco newspaper in Spain. "

Hormonitasot ovat yksi osa urheilijan luontaista lahjakkuutta. Meitä ei ole veistetty samasta puusta. Varsinkin naisilla korkean luontaisen testotason omaavat saavat ratkaisen kilpailuedun kanssasisariinsa nähden. 

"
No breach of the UCI antidoping rules was committed by the Spanish rider Iban Mayo of the Saunier Duval team. A further examination conducted by IRMS has enabled any possibility of testosterone administration to be ruled out. This further analysis was requested by the UCI following the notification by the Rome laboratory of a T/E value in excess of the norm laid down in the rules; that finding made further examinations necessary. The history of this particular case shows the vital need to await the closure of the relevant investigations before reaching conclusions."

----------


## Hevonen

> Hormonitasot ovat yksi osa urheilijan luontaista lahjakkuutta. Meitä ei ole veistetty samasta puusta. Varsinkin naisilla korkean luontaisen testotason omaavat saavat ratkaisen kilpailuedun kanssasisariinsa nähden. "



Hiihdossahan on evätty heiltä mahdollisuudet, joiden luontainen hemo on korkea. Ennen verimanipulointia väkisinhiihti joku suomalainen jolla hemo oli pitkälti yli 200.

----------


## OJ

Toi uutinen, että kyse oli T/E arvosta on menny mulla ohi. Ne uutiset mitä mä olen nähnyt on puhuneet vain korkeasta testosteroniarvosta mikä on pikkusen eri asia kuin iso T/E ero. T/E ero saattaa olla iso vaikka testosteronitaso olisi ihan normaalilla tasolla.

Siltikin toi testausjuttu vaikuttaa edelleen siltä, että vasen käsi ei tiedä mitä oikea tekee. Tai mistä sitä tietää kun vähintäänkin tiedotus mättää. Toi näytehän oli tiedotteiden mukaan lähetetty Barcelonaan lisätutkimuksiin, mutta silti myöhemmin sanottiin Roomalaisen labran tehneen lisätutkimukset.

----------


## GTCR

> Toi uutinen, että kyse oli T/E arvosta on menny mulla ohi. Ne uutiset mitä mä olen nähnyt on puhuneet vain korkeasta testosteroniarvosta mikä on pikkusen eri asia kuin iso T/E ero. T/E ero saattaa olla iso vaikka testosteronitaso olisi ihan normaalilla tasolla.
> 
> Siltikin toi testausjuttu vaikuttaa edelleen siltä, että vasen käsi ei tiedä mitä oikea tekee. Tai mistä sitä tietää kun vähintäänkin tiedotus mättää. Toi näytehän oli tiedotteiden mukaan lähetetty Barcelonaan lisätutkimuksiin, mutta silti myöhemmin sanottiin Roomalaisen labran tehneen lisätutkimukset.



Niin pitäisikö tuomiokin langettaan lehtimiesten asiantuntemuksen perusteella.  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Lasse

> He he ! Et kovin ole hinnoista perillä. Parhaat kamat tällähetkellä n. 500e "paukku". Jos meinaat kolminumeroisella summalla pärjätä parempi ,kun et käytä ollenkaan. Paskaa saa halvalla ja kii jää varmasti nykytesteissä. 
> Ihan vaan tiedoksi.



Ei viddu maastoketju...Et kai douppaa kun oot noin päivän hinnoista perillä :Leveä hymy:  ... Juuh itse en tiedä edes mitä mömmöjä on tarjolla :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  ...

----------


## OJ

> Niin pitäisikö tuomiokin langettaan lehtimiesten asiantuntemuksen perusteella.



Eikös asiat ole jo näin ja yleinen mielipide on tämän puolella? Tässä tietty auttaa jos UCIn ja muiden tahojen tiedotteet kertoisivat miten asiat ovat.

----------


## GTCR

> Eikös asiat ole jo näin ja yleinen mielipide on tämän puolella? Tässä tietty auttaa jos UCIn ja muiden tahojen tiedotteet kertoisivat miten asiat ovat.



 
Jaa mulla kun on ollut sellainen käsitys, että sivistysmaissa kansalliset tai kansainväliset lajiliitot tuomitsee doping:sta. Ottamatta jurikaan fillari lehden keskustelupalstan nimimerkki OJ:n asiantuntemusta huomioon. Silloin kun helposti tulee annettua vääriä tuomioita, kun asiantuntemus perustuu NAVATU -periatteeseen.
Tai sitten peräti tuomioistuin jos kyseessä on rikoslain alainen asia. 
Kai noitavainojakin vielä esiintyy. Se kun on niin kivaa lynkata ihmisiä :Leveä hymy:

----------


## OJ

> Jaa mulla kun on ollut sellainen käsitys, että sivistysmaissa kansalliset tai kansainväliset lajiliitot tuomitsee doping:sta. Ottamatta jurikaan fillari lehden keskustelupalstan nimimerkki OJ:n asiantuntemusta huomioon. Silloin kun helposti tulee annettua vääriä tuomioita, kun asiantuntemus perustuu NAVATU -periatteeseen.
> Tai sitten peräti tuomioistuin jos kyseessä on rikoslain alainen asia. 
> Kai noitavainojakin vielä esiintyy. Se kun on niin kivaa lynkata ihmisiä



Siis onko Iban Mayon jokin erityissuojelua tarvitseva pyöräilijä kun sä tästä hyppäsit takajaloillesi mun kirjoitusten ärsyttämänä? Minä vain olen lukenut virrallisten tahojen antamia tiedotteita ja sinun mukaanhan niitä on syytä uskoa. Hieno homma, että IRMS testin tuloksen jälkeen voidaan todeta Mayo syyttömäksi. 

Samaan aikaan toisaalla laitetaan Jakschen päätä pölkylle ilman DNA-tutkimuksia vaikka Jaksche on DNA-tutkimusta itsekin toivonut. Tämä on virallisten tahojen touhua eikä sitä ole syytä kyseenalaistaa.

----------


## GTCR

> Siis onko Iban Mayon jokin erityissuojelua tarvitseva pyöräilijä kun sä tästä hyppäsit takajaloillesi mun kirjoitusten ärsyttämänä?



Totta kai Iban saa erityiskohtelua! Hänhän on huippu-urheilija.
 Ei sun kommenteissa muu ärsytä kuin typerä asiantuntemattomuus edes perusasioista ja jonkinlainen vainoharhaisuus. Tai onko sitten tosiaan kiero luonne, joka saa tyydytystä huippu-urheilijan leimaamisesta perusteettomasti. Mutta älä huoli, se on yksi näitä jaloja suomalaisia luonteenpiirteitä :Leveä hymy:

----------


## OJ

> Totta kai Iban saa erityiskohtelua! Hänhän on huippu-urheilija.
>  Ei sun kommenteissa muu ärsytä kuin typerä asiantuntemattomuus edes perusasioista ja jonkinlainen vainoharhaisuus. Tai onko sitten tosiaan kiero luonne, joka saa tyydytystä huippu-urheilijan leimaamisesta perusteettomasti. Mutta älä huoli, se on yksi näitä jaloja suomalaisia luonteenpiirteitä



Missä kohti on tullut jotenkin mahdottoman asiantuntematonta juttua? Koita vähän perustella tai laittaa jotain vasta-argumentteja. Kun sun vastaukset on luokkaa "Sinä olet suomijuntti ja vidun väärässä olevana ihmisenä saat vielä jotain tyydytystä tästä", niin et sinäkään kovin hyvää kuvaa anna asiantuntemuksestasi ja varsinkaan vuorovaikutustaidoistasi. Kun sulla on enemmän kompetenssia kritisoida noita mun linkittämiä tutkimuksia, niin kerro ihmeessä mikä niissä on pielessä. Ehkä joku muukin kuin minä haluaisi kuulla.

----------


## mutanaama

> Missä kohti on tullut jotenkin mahdottoman asiantuntematonta juttua? Koita vähän perustella tai laittaa jotain vasta-argumentteja. Kun sun vastaukset on luokkaa "Sinä olet suomijuntti ja vidun väärässä olevana ihmisenä saat vielä jotain tyydytystä tästä", niin et sinäkään kovin hyvää kuvaa anna asiantuntemuksestasi ja varsinkaan vuorovaikutustaidoistasi. Kun sulla on enemmän kompetenssia kritisoida noita mun linkittämiä tutkimuksia, niin kerro ihmeessä mikä niissä on pielessä. Ehkä joku muukin kuin minä haluaisi kuulla.



Pahasti OT
Älä välitä, menin itse samaan halpaan saman tyypin kanssa. Hän osaa kyllä kommentoida ja arvostella kaikkien muiden sanomisia, mutta on itse täysin sokea sanomisilleean. Dialogin ylläpitäminen on kokolailla mahdotonta, ja kun hän ei muuta keksi, niin heittää peliin suomijuntin, niin sillähän voi sitten dissata kaiken toisen sanoman. Joillakuilla on vaan niin paha olo, että pitää jatkuvasti yrittää jakaa sitä muille. Tsemppihali vaan sille GTRC:lle, kyllä se siitä :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Marko Kovanen

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...un07/jun23news

Pyöräilijöillä näyttää olevan joku liitto, mutta aika surkealta tuo toiminta näyttää. "Olisi ollut kiva, jos meille olisi kerrottu, mutta juttu oli ihan kuitenkin ihan kiva kaiken kaikkiaan." Tietysti liiton toimintaedellytykset on aika heikot, kun "meistä on kiva käydä suihkussa sillä puhtaana oleminen on siistiä"-tyypit menee kirjoittamaan nimensä kaikkeen mitä niiden eteen laitetaan ja vielä kertoo siitä julkisuudessa. Toisaalta mitä muuta voi odottaa tyypeiltä, jotka haluaa vaan ajaa pyörällä.

Kun UCI sanoo hyppää, ammattilaiset kysyy kuinka korkealle. Kaikki oikeuksistaan huolissaan olevat pyöräilijät varmaan miettii pitkään uransa jatkoa vaikka olisivat kuinka puhtaita. Tuollainen mielivalta ei johda mihinkään hyvään.

Ennen kuin joku alkaa itkemään miten dopingin vastainen taistelu on hyvästä, kerron, ettei kyseessä ole dopingin vastainen taistelu vaan se, että toinen osapuoli käyttää asemaansa mielivaltaisesti hyväkseen.

----------


## ketju44

> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...un07/jun23news
> 
> Kun UCI sanoo hyppää, ammattilaiset kysyy kuinka korkealle. Kaikki oikeuksistaan huolissaan olevat pyöräilijät varmaan miettii pitkään uransa jatkoa vaikka olisivat kuinka puhtaita. Tuollainen mielivalta ei johda mihinkään hyvään..



Puhtaan urheilian on helppo allekirjoittaa paperi. Jos tuntuu ettei pysty pyöräilemään puhtaana ja pärjäämään, voi siirtyä vaikka NHL kiekkoiliaksi tai tennispelaajaksi.
Voi tietysti ottaa riskin...............

----------


## Marko Kovanen

> Puhtaan urheilian on helppo allekirjoittaa paperi. Jos tuntuu ettei pysty pyöräilemään puhtaana ja pärjäämään, voi siirtyä vaikka NHL kiekkoiliaksi tai tennispelaajaksi.
> Voi tietysti ottaa riskin...............



Entä jos ei halua antaa DNA-näytettä eteenpäin vaikka olisi puhdas? Ainiin DNA-näytteen antamisessa ei pitäisi olla mitään ongelmaa, jos ei ole rikollinen. Tää on taas niitä juttuja joissa allekirjoittamatta jättäminen ja kritiikki aiheuttaa rikolliseksi leimaamisen.

Mä oon vissiin ainut täällä joka näkee jotain väärää siinä, että allekirjoitusta vaativa taho hyötyy allekirjoituksista rahallisesti. UCI:lla voipi olla hieman kannustinta tulkita tuloksia urheilijaa vastaan vaikka mentäis rajoilla.

Turha kai jatkaa tätä täällä kun "rikollisia" pitää saada rangaista ihan millä tavalla tahansa ja jos jotain syytöntä pidetään vahingossa "rikollisena" se on sen oma syy. Pääasia, että suurin osa kiinnijääneistä on oikeasti syyllinen siihen mistä heitä syytetään.

----------


## Tietämätön

> Puhtaan urheilian on helppo allekirjoittaa paperi. Jos tuntuu ettei pysty pyöräilemään puhtaana ja pärjäämään, voi siirtyä vaikka NHL kiekkoiliaksi tai tennispelaajaksi.
> Voi tietysti ottaa riskin...............



Kyllä mä ainakin olen käsittänyt niin, että jollei pysty urheilemaan puhtaana, niin kannattaa aloittaa pyöräily. Koska kaikki muutkin käyttää, niin se ei ole niin paha juttu niitä muita kohtaan...

Minun on paljon helpompi uskoa, että Jarkko Nieminen on puhdas kuin että kuka tahansa pyöräilijä, joka on Jarkon tasolla pyöräilyssä olisi puhdas.

Myönnettäköön, että Nadalin kohdalla en menisi vannomaan yhtään mitään, sen kunto tuntuu hieman yli-inhimilliseltä.

----------


## ketju44

> Turha kai jatkaa tätä täällä kun "rikollisia" pitää saada rangaista ihan millä tavalla tahansa ja jos jotain syytöntä pidetään vahingossa "rikollisena" se on sen oma syy. Pääasia, että suurin osa kiinnijääneistä on oikeasti syyllinen siihen mistä heitä syytetään.



Ei ole mitään väliä jos 9 syytöntä tuomitaan jos 1 ehkä vilpillinen saadaan tuomiolle ja halveksunnan kohteeksi.
T: Suomijuntti  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## OJ

> Entä jos ei halua antaa DNA-näytettä eteenpäin vaikka olisi puhdas? Ainiin DNA-näytteen antamisessa ei pitäisi olla mitään ongelmaa, jos ei ole rikollinen. Tää on taas niitä juttuja joissa allekirjoittamatta jättäminen ja kritiikki aiheuttaa rikolliseksi leimaamisen.
> 
> Mä oon vissiin ainut täällä joka näkee jotain väärää siinä, että allekirjoitusta vaativa taho hyötyy allekirjoituksista rahallisesti. UCI:lla voipi olla hieman kannustinta tulkita tuloksia urheilijaa vastaan vaikka mentäis rajoilla.
> 
> Turha kai jatkaa tätä täällä kun "rikollisia" pitää saada rangaista ihan millä tavalla tahansa ja jos jotain syytöntä pidetään vahingossa "rikollisena" se on sen oma syy. Pääasia, että suurin osa kiinnijääneistä on oikeasti syyllinen siihen mistä heitä syytetään.



Niin siis mä en ainakaan halua antaa DNA-näytettä, mutta samaan nippuun voisin laittaa myös veri- ja virtsanäytteen, eli en halua antaa mitään näytteitä koska siellä näytteissä ei mitään kiellettyä ole. Ymmärrän kuitenkin, että voin joutua antamaan näytteitä jos harrastan kilpaurheilua ja tämä on jotenkin siedettävää koska nämä auttavat karsimaan lääkkeiden käyttöä. Kun urheilun kuitenkin halutaan olevan puhdasta ja rahaa on rajoitetusti, pitää turvautua ennaltaehkäiseviin toimiin. Poliisikin saattaa pysäyttää aina välillä ja pyytää puhaltamaan alkometriin vaikka heillä ei olisi mitään syytä epäillä sun olevan känässä, mutta tämä on ihan hyväksyttyä koska rattijuoppoja ei haluta liikenteeseen.

UCI ei taida hyötyä noista allekirjoituksista rahallisesti. Rahallinen hyöty tulee siinä vaiheessa kun sopparin kirjoittanut urheilija kärähtää kielletyistä aineista. Isoimpana ongelmana tossa taitaa olla se, että testimenetelmät eivät ole riittävän luotettavia suhteessa rangaistukseen.

Tämä soppari on kyllä pääosin UCIn PR-toimintaa. Jos dopingin vastaista työtä haluttaisiin tehdä kunnolla, niin painopistettä pitäisi siirtää amatööreihin ja pikkutalleihin sekä pikkukisoihin.

----------


## Tuomas

Siivosin vähän GTCR-juttuja pois. pyritään pitäytymään asiassa.


Oli muuten torstaina rata-SM:issä ADT:n testit. Oikein epoanalyysilisällä...

----------


## Marko Kovanen

> Siivosin vähän GTCR-juttuja pois. pyritään pitäytymään asiassa.
> 
> 
> Oli muuten torstaina rata-SM:issä ADT:n testit. Oikein epoanalyysilisällä...



Jäitkö kiinni?  :Cool:

----------


## Marko Kovanen

> UCI ei taida hyötyä noista allekirjoituksista rahallisesti. Rahallinen hyöty tulee siinä vaiheessa kun sopparin kirjoittanut urheilija kärähtää kielletyistä aineista. Isoimpana ongelmana tossa taitaa olla se, että testimenetelmät eivät ole riittävän luotettavia suhteessa rangaistukseen.



Jos testit olisi luotettavia, entiset rangaistukset riittäisi vallan mainiosti. Nyt alkaa tuntua, että olisi hyvä jos Landis voittaisi oman juttunsa. Sen jälkeen jouduttaisi oikeasti keskustelemaan nykyisten dopingtestien järkevyydestä.

----------


## ketju44

> Nyt alkaa tuntua, että olisi hyvä jos Landis voittaisi oman juttunsa. .



Joopa joo  :Cool: . Parempi , että kilpailuun otetaan vain ne joille kyseiset testit ei tee edes periaatteessa tiukkaa. Muut voi alkaa järjestämään omia kisojaan. Sponsoreita voi olla hankala tosin järkätä. Nykyinen järjestelmä on joka tapauksessa käytössä kun ei parempaa ole PISTE. Eikö se juuri pelastanut Mayon ? 
Landis taas on oma lukunssa , eikä ansaitse kisoihin paluuta ihan äkkiä. Täysin sipanneesta taapertajasta muutos raivopäiseksi etappivoittajaksi , joka nyt yrittää kaikin tavoin , melkein naurettavuuteen asti , selitellä ja syyttä muita. Niin väärin , niin väärin.....yhyy yhyy

----------


## Marko Kovanen

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...un07/jun25news

Joo ei tee tiukkaa testeissä kun on sopivat aineen peittämässä toisten aineiden käyttöä.  :Leveä hymy:  

Saatiin sit tämän myös vuoden Giron voittajalle jotain dopingsotkua.  :Hymy:

----------


## Ernesti Kolpakko

Voi jeesuksen pillu mitä paskanjauhantaa, kyllä kai siinä nyt laskee horrrmoonitasot kellä tahansa jos istuu kolme viikkoa palliensa päällä ja veivaa kampia yli 5h päivässä.

Ja joku sanoi jotain että "urheilun halutaan olevan puhdasta" tjsp.

Kuka haluaa ja miksi? Mitä on "puhdas urheilu"? Ja ennen kaikkea, millä perusteella urheilun pitäisi olla puhdasta? Oletetaan että puhutaan nyt vain aikuisista ammattiurheilijoista. Musta tuntuu että tämä naurettavuuksiin menevä "puhtaan" urheilun tavoittelu saa aikaan paljon enemmän harmmia kuin se että sallittaisiin aineiden käyttö.

----------


## ketju44

> Oletetaan että puhutaan nyt vain aikuisista ammattiurheilijoista. Musta tuntuu että tämä naurettavuuksiin menevä "puhtaan" urheilun tavoittelu saa aikaan paljon enemmän harmmia kuin se että sallittaisiin aineiden käyttö.



Jenkeissä on tuo käyttäjäkaarti alkaen jopa 12v. Lieveilmiöitä on tuossa hommassa muutenkin  niin paljon , että mulle käy puhdasurheilu hyvin. 
Ammattinyrkkeilyssä ainakaan jenkkilässä ei teisteissä kärähdellä. Siellä on aineita joka lähtöön. Löytyy kivunsietolääkettä ( tosi tervettä ) ja agressiivisuutta lisäävää lääkettä. Salliminen esim pööräilyssä johtaisi samankaltaiseen kierteeseen ; Joka käyttää enemmän ja kovempia aineita voittaa jos hengissä maaliin selviää.

P.S Öörnesti kuule ; Jos määritellään paskanjauhanta , niin mun mielestä postauksesi oli juuri sitä.

----------


## Tietämätön

> Jenkeissä on tuo käyttäjäkaarti alkaen jopa 12v. Lieveilmiöitä on tuossa hommassa muutenkin niin paljon , että mulle käy puhdasurheilu hyvin. 
> Ammattinyrkkeilyssä ainakaan jenkkilässä ei teisteissä kärähdellä. Siellä on aineita joka lähtöön. Löytyy kivunsietolääkettä ( tosi tervettä ) ja agressiivisuutta lisäävää lääkettä. Salliminen esim pööräilyssä johtaisi samankaltaiseen kierteeseen ; Joka käyttää enemmän ja kovempia aineita voittaa jos hengissä maaliin selviää.



Itseasiassa monikin ammattinyrkkeilijä on kärähtänyt ottelun jälkeen, mutta mikä siinä on kärytessä kun rangaistuksena on mitättömän pieni sakko ottelupalkkioon verrattuna eikä taida edes titteli mennä.

----------


## OJ

> Ja joku sanoi jotain että "urheilun halutaan olevan puhdasta" tjsp.
> 
> Kuka haluaa ja miksi? Mitä on "puhdas urheilu"? Ja ennen kaikkea, millä perusteella urheilun pitäisi olla puhdasta? Oletetaan että puhutaan nyt vain aikuisista ammattiurheilijoista. Musta tuntuu että tämä naurettavuuksiin menevä "puhtaan" urheilun tavoittelu saa aikaan paljon enemmän harmmia kuin se että sallittaisiin aineiden käyttö.



Se olin minä kuka sanoi ton "urheilun halutaan olevan puhdasta". Ainakin minä haluan puhdasta urheilua niin kauan kuin minä urheilen koska aineiden salliminen pakottaisi minut joko lopettamaan kilpailemisen tai alkamaan itsekin ropittamaan. Aineiden käyttö suorituskykyvyn parantamiseksi on ihan aina epäterveellistä kun annokset ovat vähintään tuplat sairaudenhoidossa käytettyihin annoksiin verrattuna. Sitten joidenkin aineiden, esimerkiksi EPOn kohdalla on vielä kaikkea muutakin kivaa. Lisäksi EPOn kanssa on otettava rautalisiä, että aine edes toimisi ja nämä rautalisät tekevät aika pahaa sisäelimille. Ammattiurheilu on tietenkin asia erikseen, mutta nykyäänhän ammattilaiset ja amatöörit ajavat paljon samoja kisoja. Meinaatko, että kun ammattilaiset saisivat käyttää aineita, niin amatöörit lopettaisivat aineiden käytön ja sitten voitaisiin luopua testaamisesta? Ammatikseen ajavia amatöörejä on paljon ja siellä ne pahimmat douppaajatkin piilevät. Ammattilaisten testaaminen on kyllä enemmänkin PR-toimintaa ja jos amatöörien testauksen tehostaminen vaatii ammattilaisten valvonnan löyhentämistä, niin mä olen kyllä sen kannalla. Kun 19-v jannut ottavat ensiaskelia aikuisten luokkiin, niin ei ole kovin hyvä asia jos ympärillä pyörii lääkkeiden voimalla +30-v tai jopa +40-v veteraaneja.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Eihän douppauksessa mitään kehuttavaa ole, mutta on tämä nykyinen sohlaaminenkin aika surkeaa. Silloin Lahden MM-kisojen käryjen jälkeen homma hoidettiin suht'sukkelaan. Nyt odotellaan seuraavaa Touria, vaikka edellisenkään voittaja ei ole vielä selvillä. Mikä tuossa testien luotettavuuden ja kurinpidon pohkaamisessa voi kestää noin kauan.

Ps. Tänään oli Aamulehdessä hyvä esimerkki kuinka vastuuta jaetaan. Jos tullissa löydetään lentomatkustaja, jolta puuttuu esim viisumi, niin lentoyhtiö saa 3000 € seuraamusmaksun. Vaikka yhtiö on siihen syytön, niin tällä niitä kannustetaan estämään laitonta maahanmuuttoa. Minkälaisia kannuste "sakkoja" voitaisiin jakaa tallipäälliköille, tallin lääkäreille...

----------


## OJ

> Mikä tuossa testien luotettavuuden ja kurinpidon pohkaamisessa voi kestää noin kauan.



No kun nykyään voi viedä tapauksen vetoomustuomioistuimeen ja siellä ei pelkkä T/E-arvo riittää vaan pitää olla IRMS-testin tulokset myös. IRMS-testin tuloksissakaan ei riitä jos vain yksi tunnusluku näyttää positiivista vaan neljän tai kahdeksan pitää mennä punaiselle (WADA tai UCI ei kerro kuinka monen tunnusluvun pitää näyttää positiivista). Noin 8% ulkopuolista testosteronia sisältävistä näytteistä saa vain yhden tunnusluvun näyttämään positiivista ja se ei riitä doping-rikkomuksen osoittamiseksi jos urheilija vie tapauksen vetoomustuomioistuimeen. Jos ensimmäinen testi ja IRMS-testi ovat ristiriidassa keskenään, niin silloin pitäisi tehdä seurantatestejä.

----------


## Jan

> Ps. Tänään oli Aamulehdessä hyvä esimerkki kuinka vastuuta jaetaan. Jos tullissa löydetään lentomatkustaja, jolta puuttuu esim viisumi, niin lentoyhtiö saa 3000 € seuraamusmaksun. Vaikka yhtiö on siihen syytön, niin tällä niitä kannustetaan estämään laitonta maahanmuuttoa. Minkälaisia kannuste "sakkoja" voitaisiin jakaa tallipäälliköille, tallin lääkäreille...



Toivoa tietysti täytyy ettei UCI ole niin tyhmä (tai pysyvästi humalassa Aiglen kauniiden viinitilojen tuotteista), etteikö se ymmärtäisi tallien vastuuta. Ehkä ongelma on, kuten moni tässäkin ketjussa on todennut, todistamisen sietämätön vaikeus, talleille on vaikea lätkäistä seuraamuksia, kun dopingin osapuolia on vain urheilija ja talli (siis lääkärit ja hierojat), ja kummallakin on yhteneväinen etu. Näyttää siltä, että UCI yrittää päästä talleihin käsiksi kiertotietä urheilijoiden kautta. Jos vuoden palkka menee kuitenkin, on ehkä enemmän yllykettä laulaa. Eihän tämä reilua ole, mutta toisaalta testeissä jää niin harva kiinni, että tuskin kukaan sitä vuoden palkkaansa menettää ennen seuraavaa Puertoa. 

Ja sitten kun menettää, ehkä UCI palkkaa lakimiehen pyöräilijän avuksi vaatimaan korvauksia tallilta, koska se painosti käyttämään aineita. Joo, sit mä heräsin ja vein kissan ulos.

UCI on kyllä kääntänyt vangin dilemman aivan päälaelleen.

Jan

----------


## Marko Kovanen

UCI, IOC, WADA ja muut ei oikeasti ole kiinnostuneita dopingin käytöstä. Kiinnijäämiset on suurempi ongelma. Dopingin käytön oikeisiin syihin ei edellä mainituilla järjestöillä ole mitään kiinnostusta puuttua. Johan siitä kertoo se, että urheilija on itse vastuussa kaikesta mitä hänen ruumiistaan löytyy. Jos joku lisää urheilijan aamiaismuroihin dopingia syy on urheilijan. Jos urheilijan käyttämään ravintolisään on eksynyt valmistusvaiheessa jotain kiellettyä ainetta syy ei ole valmistajan vaan syy on urheilijan. Nyt urheilija joutuu vielä maksamaan UCI:lle isot rahat, jos jotain tällaista käy.

On helpompaa tehdä sellainen järjestelmä jossa on aina yksi selkeä syntipukki kuin sellainen jossa tapaukset tutkittaisi kunnolla.

Kunnollista tutkimista suorittaa ainoastaan viranomaiset, jotka taitaa aiheuttaa suurimman osan dopingkäryistä. Urheilujärjestöjen pomot vaan puhuu lämpimikseen ja yrittää kuulostaa mahdollisimman uskottavilta.

----------


## Marko Kovanen

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...n07/jun26news2

No. Joku muukin on huomannut, ettei UCI:n lappu välttämättä ole ihan laillinen.

----------


## OJ

> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...n07/jun26news2
> 
> No. Joku muukin on huomannut, ettei UCI:n lappu välttämättä ole ihan laillinen.



Cordero? Hän tai hänen lakimiehensä on varmaan nähnytkin sopimustekstin. Sinänsä jännä, että hän puhuu siihen malliin, että sopimus saattaa olla ristiriidassa Espanjan lainsäädännön kanssa, mutta heti perään jatkaa, että kuskit ketkä rustaa nimen paperiin pääsevät hänen kisaan.

Kyllä ainakin WADAa taitaa kiinnostaa urheilijoiden käräyttäminen kun se saa heidät näyttämään paremmalta ja tuo rahaa. Tai ehkä voisi sanoa, että WADAa kiinnostaa ammattipyöräilijöiden käräyttäminen kun ei tarvitse pelätä kenenkään oikeasti tärkeän ihmisen suuttuvan.

----------


## Teukka-74

Astanan Matthias Kessler on antanut positiivisen näytteen.

----------


## ketju44

> Astanan Matthias Kessler on antanut positiivisen näytteen.



Sehän on positiivista  :Leveä hymy: .  Kohta alkaa tuo "kestävyysurheilun gladiaattoreiden" kisa ranskanmaalla , eikä taida olla viimevuoden voittajakaan vielä maalissa  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Tietämätön

> Kyllä ainakin WADAa taitaa kiinnostaa urheilijoiden käräyttäminen kun se saa heidät näyttämään paremmalta ja tuo rahaa. Tai ehkä voisi sanoa, että WADAa kiinnostaa ammattipyöräilijöiden käräyttäminen kun ei tarvitse pelätä kenenkään oikeasti tärkeän ihmisen suuttuvan.



Ketä WADA muka suojelee? Ennen WADAA todellakin näytti siltä, että dopingia ei edes yritetä kitkeä. Kun WADA aloitti toimintansa oikein toden teolla, niin tulostakin alkoi syntyä. Minä ainakin näen aika pitkälle pelkästään WADAn ansioksi, että jenkkiyleisurheilijatkin alkoivat käryämään ja ammattimaisia dopinlaboratorioita on paljastettu.

Ammattipyöräilijöiden itku ei minua puolestaan kiinnosta pätkääkään. Perustakoot sitten vaikka omia kisojaan, jos eivät halua noudattaa sääntöjä.

----------


## ketju44

> Ketä WADA muka suojelee? Ennen WADAA todellakin näytti siltä, että dopingia ei edes yritetä kitkeä. Kun WADA aloitti toimintansa oikein toden teolla, niin tulostakin alkoi syntyä. Minä ainakin näen aika pitkälle pelkästään WADAn ansioksi, että jenkkiyleisurheilijatkin alkoivat käryämään ja ammattimaisia dopinlaboratorioita on paljastettu.
> 
> Ammattipyöräilijöiden itku ei minua puolestaan kiinnosta pätkääkään. Perustakoot sitten vaikka omia kisojaan, jos eivät halua noudattaa sääntöjä.



Ihan mutuna ajattelen , että jenkkien ja ammattipööräilyn aineidenkäyttö meni yli. Omat koirat niin sanoakseni puri ( tarkoituksella ).
P.S  Tänään hetken ES-kanavalta katselin jotain kisaa jossa usan kuulamiehet pökki taas pitkiä kaaria. Kuinkahan kaaret lyhenee MM kisoihin  :Cool:  ?

----------


## vetooo

Äsken oli Astana vielä ylivoimaisesti kovin joukkue, mutta nyt Kesslerin annettua positiivisen näytteen ja Mazzolenin mahdollinen ulosheittäminen muuttaa tilannetta paljon. Kashetschkin ei näytä olevan viimevuotisessa vireessä, joten jäljelle jäätävät enää väsynyt Savoldelli sekä kaksi kapteenia Vinokourov ja Klöden. Todella kova nippu on kasassa edelleen, mutta yhtä dominoivaa Touria on turha odottaa. Olisivat antaneet Redondolle mahdollisuuden. Olen seurannut tätä ehkä suurimman espanjalaislupauksen otteita erityisellä mielenkiinnolla tällä kaudella.

----------


## Lasse

Eiköhän tärkeintä ole että doupparit narikkaan!!
Kannatan kaikkia mahdollisia PITÄVIÄ testejä!!

----------


## matsku

Tää Petacchin "kärähtäminen" astmalääkkeistä on kyllä jo vähän liikaa, meni hermot. Ei nyt tällaisista triviaaleista mitään kilpailukieltoa tarttis antaa ja kaikkee sellaista. Vähän naurettavaa jos menee ura pilalle ja miljoonien palkat sivu suun astman hoidosta kun kaikki kuitenkin tietää ettei veridopingia voi havaita testeillä ja niinpä kuka tahansa voi doupata halutessaan joillakin ihan oikeasti tehokkailla keinoilla. Ja kaikki uutiset pyöräilystä on vaan dopingia voi perkele, kylillä kauhistellaan päin naamaa että miten voin harrastaa kauheata dopingurheilua no entäs vaikka hiihto tai mikä vaan pesäpalloilu...

----------


## Jussi T.

No joo, Petacchi taisi itsekin tunnustaa että tuli vissiin otettua yksi piipullinen liikaa... Itsekin olen joskus ammoin salbutamolia käyttänyt eikä siitä astmaatikko varmasti mitään ylivertaista apua saa eli tuosta voidaan varmaan olla mitä mieltä vain. Tuossakin aineessa vaan on esitetty viitteitä siihen että jos piikittäisi tarpeeksi nuhapiipun sijaan niin voisikin vaikuttaa ihan toisiin asioihin kuin hengen kulkuun eli on siis pitänyt säätää maksimiraja. Koska kyse on kuitenkin aika kovan tason ammatinharjoittamisesta en usko että vastuusta on enää takavuosien tavoin kovin helppo livahtaa.

----------


## ketju44

> Itsekin olen joskus ammoin salbutamolia käyttänyt eikä siitä astmaatikko varmasti mitään ylivertaista apua saa eli tuosta voidaan varmaan olla mitä mieltä vain. .



Tervekö saa? Ainakin sillä on menty Intissä urheilujoukkojen uintitestin uusinta  :Cool:

----------


## Marko Kovanen

> Tää Petacchin "kärähtäminen" astmalääkkeistä on kyllä jo vähän liikaa, meni hermot. Ei nyt tällaisista triviaaleista mitään kilpailukieltoa tarttis antaa ja kaikkee sellaista. Vähän naurettavaa jos menee ura pilalle ja miljoonien palkat sivu suun astman hoidosta kun kaikki kuitenkin tietää ettei veridopingia voi havaita testeillä ja niinpä kuka tahansa voi doupata halutessaan joillakin ihan oikeasti tehokkailla keinoilla. Ja kaikki uutiset pyöräilystä on vaan dopingia voi perkele, kylillä kauhistellaan päin naamaa että miten voin harrastaa kauheata dopingurheilua no entäs vaikka hiihto tai mikä vaan pesäpalloilu...



Eikö se ole hyvä, että rikolliset jää kiinni ja saa rangaistuksen? Mahdollisimman kovan vielä niin eipä enää toisen kerran riko lakia.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ketju44

Jos riittävästi testejä tehdään , niin jossain kohtaa homma puhdistuu. Ainakin periaatteessa. Jos silloin joku suomalainen olis edes lähellä kärkeä.

----------


## Jussi T.

> Tervekö saa? Ainakin sillä on menty Intissä urheilujoukkojen uintitestin uusinta



No kun ylimääräistä etua ei saa kumpikaan. Jos on astma niin salbutamol ainakin periaatteessa vähentää ahdistusta. Terveellä ei auta enempää. Maitojauhettakin hengittämällä olisi uusinta onnistunut jos niin tiukalle veti.

----------


## ketju44

> No kun ylimääräistä etua ei saa kumpikaan. Jos on astma niin salbutamol ainakin periaatteessa vähentää ahdistusta. Terveellä ei auta enempää. Maitojauhettakin hengittämällä olisi uusinta onnistunut jos niin tiukalle veti.



En itse kyllä asialla ollut , kun olen tykkimies. Kaveri sen aikanaan teki. Hyödystä en itse tiedä. Olen ymmäränyt , että urheilijoilla esiintyy ns. rasitusastmaa??! Vielä aika usein  :Sekaisin:  !! Oikeestaan tulin juri siihen tulokseen....Hirteen vaan kaikki  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## GeeMan

Jaksche, Jaksche, Jaksche, mitä meinaat kertoa? :Sekaisin:  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Marko Kovanen

Pari Phonakin kuskia oli saanut kuvansa uusimpaan Tieteen Kuvalehteen.  :Hymy:  Lehti tais ennakoidan Landisin tuomion, kun mä en oo vielä kuullut, että se ois julkaistu.

----------


## vetooo

Jaksche myönsi olleensa "Bella", "nro 23" Fuentesin klinikalla. Jaksche kertoi myös käyttäneensä dopingia vuodesta 1997 lähtien systemaattisesti. Ja tallejahan olivat vaatimattomasti Polti, Telekom, Once, CSC ja Libery Seguros. Jaksche on suostunut tekemään yhteistyötä KOK:n ja WADA:n kanssa, joka merinnee saksalaiselle lyhyempää kuin kahden vuoden kilpailukieltoa.

----------


## Sidi

> Jos riittävästi testejä tehdään , niin jossain kohtaa homma puhdistuu. Ainakin periaatteessa. Jos silloin joku suomalainen olis edes lähellä kärkeä.



Itse olen ajatellut homman menevän niin että jos doping loppuu ja suomalaiset ajajat ovat sen jälkeen kärjessä, niin kaikki ovat varmoja siitä että ne suomalaiset vetää jotain kun ne on niin lähellä kärkeä...

----------


## ketju44

> Itse olen ajatellut homman menevän niin että jos doping loppuu ja suomalaiset ajajat ovat sen jälkeen kärjessä, niin kaikki ovat varmoja siitä että ne suomalaiset vetää jotain kun ne on niin lähellä kärkeä...



Siis lähellä kärkee vai kärjessä  :Sekaisin: .............Suomalainen vetää totta kai  :Leveä hymy: .
Festinassa ajoi muistaakseni suomalainen silloin ns. "kulta-aikoina".... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Marko Kovanen

> Jaksche myönsi olleensa "Bella", "nro 23" Fuentesin klinikalla. Jaksche kertoi myös käyttäneensä dopingia vuodesta 1997 lähtien systemaattisesti. Ja tallejahan olivat vaatimattomasti Polti, Telekom, Once, CSC ja Libery Seguros. Jaksche on suostunut tekemään yhteistyötä KOK:n ja WADA:n kanssa, joka merinnee saksalaiselle lyhyempää kuin kahden vuoden kilpailukieltoa.



http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...ul07/jul01news

Vai, että UCI:llä on jotain sopimuksia dopingtesteistä.  :Sarkastinen:  Alempaa löytyy UniBet-juttu, joka kertoo miten rehellisissä ja oikeudenmukaisissa merkeissä pyöräilymaailmassa mennään. Eka et saa osallistua, kun se on "laitonta" ja sit et saa osallistua, kun sulla ei ole näyttöjä, koska et saanut osallistua aikaisempiin kisoihin. Sit itketään miten doping vie sponsorit, kun uutta sponsoria kohdella näin.

----------


## Marko Kovanen

> Festinassa ajoi muistaakseni suomalainen silloin ns. "kulta-aikoina"....



Eipä ajanut enää vuonna 1998, jolloin ne aloitti dopingin käytön.  :Vink:  Sai vielä jonkun ikävän sairauden, just ennen kuin ois noussu keltaiseen paitaan. :Irvistys:

----------


## GeeMan

> Eipä ajanut enää vuonna 1998, jolloin ne aloitti dopingin käytön.  Sai vielä jonkun ikävän sairauden, just ennen kuin ois noussu keltaiseen paitaan.



WTF?  Ylellä näytetyssä dokkarissa vasikka sanoi, että suomalainen oli samanlainen kuin kaikki muutkin.

----------


## GeeMan

> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...ul07/jul01news
> 
> Vai, että UCI:llä on jotain sopimuksia dopingtesteistä.



 Joo, samoin OP:n listoilta on yllättäen pudotettu osa nimistä pois. UCI on korruptoitunut, WADAlla vähän enemmän uskottavuutta.  :No huh!:  Kaikki käyttää, fair play, mutta jotkut poltetaan elävältä.

----------


## ketju44

> Jaksche, Jaksche, Jaksche, mitä meinaat kertoa?



Ainakaan mua ei yllättänyt tieto jossa ko. henkilö sanoi tallipomojen tienneen kaikesta. Ja tietää tänäpäivänäkin. On vaan jeesusteltava muiden mukana. Homma on puhdasta vasta ( jos koskaan ), kun nämäkin henkilöt saa rangaistuksia jotka tuntuu.

----------


## Sidi

> Siis lähellä kärkee vai kärjessä



Ensimmäinen, neljäs, viides ja seitsemäs.

----------


## ketju44

> Ensimmäinen, neljäs, viides ja seitsemäs.



Joo. Ymmärsin väärin  :Irvistys: . Luulin , että toinen , kolmas , kuudes ja viideskymmeneskahdeksas. Virheitä sattuu  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Marko Kovanen

http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/artikkeli/C.../1135228412156

Jaksche ei varmaan älynnyt nauhoittaa keskustelujaan. Ne ois nyt kovaa valuuttaa, jos joutuu oikeuteen.

----------


## vetooo

Kjell Carlström on allekirjoittanut UCI:n "Riders’ commitment to a new Cycling" -paperin.

----------


## ketju44

Tämän päivän aamulehdessä on ihan asiallinen juttu dobingtutkinnasta ja tutkimattomuudesta. Kyllä noi määrät kertoo omaa tarinaansa ketä testataan ja tai missä vaan ollaan testaavinaan.

----------


## StantheMan

Ohessa Lancen vastine häneen kohdistuviin doping-epäilyihin: _The Physiological Basis of Lance The Physiological Basis of Lance
Armstrong’s Tour de France Performances_. Taitaapi olla aika vanha mutta kuitenkin...

PDF

----------


## Marko Kovanen

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...l07/jul10news2

Joutuuks ammattilaistallin työntekijät maksamaan vuoden palkan, jos joku jää kiinni? Entäs jos useampi jää vuoden sisään kiinni? Joutuuko ne sit maksamaan useamman kerran  :Sekaisin: 

Mistä ne kuvittelee saavansa talleihin työntekijöitä, jos niille lätkäistään eteen tuollaisia papereita? Nyt on hyvä esittää kysymys: Missä muualla kuin ammattipyöräilyssä työntekijöitä voidaan kohdella näin?

----------


## Jussi T.

> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...l07/jul10news2
> 
> Joutuuks ammattilaistallin työntekijät maksamaan vuoden palkan, jos joku jää kiinni? Entäs jos useampi jää vuoden sisään kiinni? Joutuuko ne sit maksamaan useamman kerran 
> 
> Mistä ne kuvittelee saavansa talleihin työntekijöitä, jos niille lätkäistään eteen tuollaisia papereita? Nyt on hyvä esittää kysymys: Missä muualla kuin ammattipyöräilyssä työntekijöitä voidaan kohdella näin?



Vaikka ihan valtion palveluksessa. Virheestä joutuu vastuuseen ja hyvinkin voi häkki heilahtaa esim: http://www.taloussanomat.fi/kotimaa/...n/200716631/99

Joa jossain pikkupajoissa on helpompaa niin kannattaa olla tyytyväinen. Työntekijöitä saa lopulta vaikka Kiinasta, työntekijöiden järjestäytyminen on kiellettyä ja taannoin virheen tehnyt lääkintäministerikin mestattiin. Täällä pullamössö-sotu turvamuurin takaa on helppo huudella lopulle maailmaa mikä on oikein ja mikä väärin.

----------


## ketju44

> Täällä pullamössö-sotu turvamuurin takaa on helppo huudella lopulle maailmaa mikä on oikein ja mikä väärin.



Täältä voi aina muuttaa vaikka kiinaan jos on paha olla  :Cool: .

----------


## Marko Kovanen

Joo. Taisi olla Taloussanomissa, kun saksalainen telakkapomo kertoi miten laatu maksaa saman verran Saksassa ja Kiinassa. Noissa ulkoistuksissa on kyse ihan muusta kuin siitä, että saadaa työntekijöitä, joita voidaan sortaa. Tai ainakin pitäisi olla, jos mun rahaa on sijoitettu yritykseen  :Vink: 

Tohon linkkiin. Samanlaisen rangaistuksen pyöräilytallin työntekijä saa, jos jää kiinni dopingaineiden välityksestä. Tossa tapauksessa MTK tai joku vastaava ei ole käsittääkseni vaatinu kiinnijääneitä allekirjoittamaan paperia, jonka mukaan kiinnijääneet maksavat vuoden palkan MTK:lle.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## apartanen

> ...taannoin virheen tehnyt lääkintäministerikin mestattiin...



Kyseinen ministeri oli tainnut myöntää lääkkeille myyntioikeuksia ilman sen kummempia testejä ja seurauksena muutamia kymmeniä tai satoja ihmisiä. Kaipa sitä voi virheeksi sanoa... ja miestä taidettiin syyttää lopulta korruptiosta, joka on yksi niistä rikoksista joista Kiinassa voidaan tuomita kuolemaan.

----------


## Tietämätön

> Tossa tapauksessa MTK tai joku vastaava ei ole käsittääkseni vaatinu kiinnijääneitä allekirjoittamaan paperia, jonka mukaan kiinnijääneet maksavat vuoden palkan MTK:lle.



Ammattiurheilussa pyörii yleensä isot rahat jokaisen työntekijän kohdalla. Yleensäkin ammattiurheilussa vaaditaan asioita, jotka eivät ole normaaleja tavallisessa työsuhteessa. Jos homma ahdistaa voi aivan vapaasti tehdä muuta.

----------


## tya

> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...l07/jul10news2
> *snip*
> Mistä ne kuvittelee saavansa talleihin työntekijöitä, jos niille lätkäistään eteen tuollaisia papereita?




Mä voisin ainakin hyvin mennä töihin talliin tollaisen diilin kanssa. Siinähän vaan luvataan olla käskemättä ajajia douppaamaan, kuinka vaikeaa se nyt on? Suu vaan puhuu itsestään vaikkei pää tahtoisi, ja sitten raukka parka työntekijä on pulassa kun raukan suu ihan vahingossa meni käskemään ajajaa vetämään epoa?

Mikä ihme se nyt on, että jos tahallisesti aiheuttaa työnantajalleen julkisen ja taloudellisen katastrofin, joutuu siitä edesvastuuseen?

----------


## GTCR

> Täältä voi aina muuttaa vaikka kiinaan jos on paha olla .



Mikäs sun elämässä sitten mättää? Ja tuskin ne sua Kiinaan huolii :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ketju44

> Mikäs sun elämässä sitten mättää? Ja tuskin ne sua Kiinaan huolii



Kun on niin hyvä olla............... Mun puolesta kiinaan voi tulla vaikka vedenpaisumus. Saatanan eläirääkkääjät  :Vihainen:  Rääkkäis vain toisiaan.

----------


## GTCR

> Kun on niin hyvä olla............... Mun puolesta kiinaan voi tulla vaikka vedenpaisumus. Saatanan eläirääkkääjät  Rääkkäis vain toisiaan.



Sen huomaa, siis että sun on hyvä olla ittesi kanssa :Leveä hymy:  .

Ja ei niitä eläinrääkkääjiä niin kovin kaukaa tarvitse etsiä... :Vink:

----------


## ketju44

> Sen huomaa, siis että sun on hyvä olla ittesi kanssa .
> 
> Ja ei niitä eläinrääkkääjiä niin kovin kaukaa tarvitse etsiä...



Älä ala taas v%&/ileen kun et osaa......... Palautukset somaliaan on jo alkanut  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ketju44

Niin no....................  :Sarkastinen: 

http://www.mtv3tekstikanava.fi/ 

S. 214

----------


## GTCR

> Älä ala taas v%&/ileen kun et osaa......... Palautukset somaliaan on jo alkanut



Harvemmin kyllä törmää noin kypsymättömään tyyppiin. Mutta kaipa meitä on moneen junaan. Myös siihen idioottien :Leveä hymy:

----------


## OJ

> Niin no.................... :rolleyes.
> 
> http://www.mtv3tekstikanava.fi/ 
> 
> S. 214



No vihdoin. Ehkä Poundin tilalle tulee joku kuka ihan oikeasti aikoo tehdä asioille jotain eikä vain valita helpointa uhria ja alkaa mättämään.

----------


## Samuli

> Kun on niin hyvä olla............... Mun puolesta kiinaan voi tulla vaikka vedenpaisumus. Saatanan eläirääkkääjät  Rääkkäis vain toisiaan.



Ootko käynyt tai ollut Kiinassa?

Mutta asiaan,ARD TV-kanavalla on jotain dokumentteja mitkä todistavat, että Mapei-tallissa on käytetty Epoa ynnä muita aineita systemaattisesti vuonna 2001.

----------


## fratello

Näinhän se homma etenee.... http://info.adm.jyu.fi/main/portti/t...w_announcement

----------


## ketju44

> Ootko käynyt tai ollut Kiinassa?
> .



Mitä siellä tekisin  :Sekaisin:  Ne on kuulemma keltaisia , puhuu omituista kieltä ja silmät vinossa  :No huh!:

----------


## vetooo

"Oil of drug" -skandaaliin liitetty Astana-joukkueen Eddy Mazzoleni päätti uransa tänään. Mazzoleni kieltäytyi viime viikolla kaikesta yhteistyöstä CONI:n (Italian olympiakomitea) kanssa. Matthias Kesslerin B-näytekin osoittautui positiiviseksi ja Astana-talli antoi saksalaiselle potkut. Kesslerin näyte sisälsi moninkertaisen määrän testostereoinia sallittuun rajaan. Astanan johtajistoon kuuluva Walter Godefroot lähtee tallista Ranskan ympäriajon jälkeen. Tourilla hän toimii "neuvonantajana".

Liqugias-tallin Danilo di Luca on puhdistettu oikeuslaitoksen toimesta kaikista dopingepäilyistä liittyen "Oil of drug" -vyyhteen. Erikoiseksi tilanteen tekee se, että CONI aikoo kuulustella di Lucaa tämän viikon aikana. Tällainen tieto oli vielä viime viikonloppuna.

Italialaisen Michele Scarponin kilpailukielloksi on vahvistettu 18 kuukautta. Italian pyöräilyliitto ei muuttanut olympiakomitean tekemää alkuperäistä päätöstä. Scarponin puolentoista vuoden kilpailukiellon lieventävinä haaroina katsottiin polkijan luvattua olla yhteistyössä viranomaisten kanssa Operaatio Puerto -skandaalissa, johon Scarponikin liittyi.

----------


## kronk

Kyllähän se melkolailla on selvää, että liki jokaisessa laijissa joissa vaaditaan joko maksimaalista voimaa, tai maksimaalista kestävyyttä, on huipulla aina niitä jotka käyttää aineita, missä pyörii isompi raha siellä on aina parhaat ja viimeset tuotteeet, jotka ei näy ees testeissä, koska niitä ei vielä osata hakea.

Jos joku muuta väittää ja kehtaa väittää ettäedes suomalainen pyöräily olisi 100% puhdasta, on kyllä mielestäni hiljennyttävä hetkeksi ja ruveta miettiin jotakin muuta elämässä. se että ei itse käytä ei tarkoita että muut ei käytä ja yleensä ne, jotka käyttää, huutavat kovimmin vastaan.

kun ajatellaan esim näintä giro italia ja tour de france, joissa ajetaan noin 200km etappeja useampana päivänä putkeen, niin kyllä saa kovakuntosinki jätkä lähtee kaurapuurolla kokeileen ja ihmetteleen että mikä on ku ei palaudukkaan seuraavaks päiväks.

Omasta mielestä on aivan turha edes yrittää itkeä, että ei niitä kukaan käytä, seurataan vaan nyt sivusta sivullisina ku päitä kolisee. 

Itse menisin väittämään, että ei se lassekaan niitä 7 tourin voittoo oo puhtailla ottanu, mutta on ollu vaan rahaa teettää oikeenlaiset sopat.

----------


## ketju44

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/urheilu/uu...asp?id=1405840

Usko siihen , että joka lajissa löytyy saa vahvistusta  :Cool:

----------


## Tuomas

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/keskustelu...150541&skip=-1
"Kuka on Tour de Francen todellinen sankari?"

viesti nro. 33 kirjoittaja Ratavaris 19.7.2007 11:58 




> Natu(26): Ei me Suomessakaan olla sen puhtaampia pyöräilijöitä. Suomen ensimmäinen doping-kärähtäjä oli juuri pyöräilijä vuonna 73. Nykyään tämä toimii pyöräilyseuran valmennuspäällikkönä.
> 
> Toisaalta, koska muutkin douppaa, niin miksei mekin että pärjättäis edes hieman. Jos muuten dopingiksi lasketaan lääkeaineiden hyväksikäyttö suorituksen parantamiseksi,lähes kaikki suomenkin pyöräilijät ovat harmaalla alueella.



Aika kovaa tekstiä  :No huh!: 

Kuka tunnustaa  :Leveä hymy:  ? En kyllä tuosta tapauksestakaan ole kuullut...

----------


## Mika Nieminen

> http://www.iltasanomat.fi/keskustelu...150541&skip=-1
> "Kuka on Tour de Francen todellinen sankari?"
> 
> viesti nro. 33 kirjoittaja Ratavaris 19.7.2007 11:58 
> 
> 
> Aika kovaa tekstiä 
> 
> Kuka tunnustaa  ? En kyllä tuosta tapauksestakaan ole kuullut...



Tietääkseni ensimmäinen dopingista kärähtänyt Suomalainen oli Eero Mäntyranta vuonna 1972.

Muita kärähtäneitä.

----------


## ketju44

Oliko edes vielä -70 luvun alussa rangaistavaa     :Sekaisin:  
Siinä se  :Hymy: 

 Kansainvälinen yleisurheiluliitto IAAF kielsi anabolisten steroidien käytön 1971.
- Kansainvälinen olympiakomitea KOK kielsi anaboliset steroidit 1974 (Kielto tuli voimaan 1975 alussa).
- Virallinen harjoituskauden yllätystestaus aloitettiin Suomessa Martti Vainion doping-käryn jälkeen 1985.
- Pikajuoksuissa tilastoihin merkityt tulokset huononivat vuodesta 1975 alkaen osittain sähköajanoton käyttöönoton vuoksi. Elektronisesti mitatut ajat ovat miesten sadalla metrillä noin kaksi prosenttia eli 0,2 sekuntia huonompia kuin käsiajalla mitatut; pitemmillä matkoilla eron merkitys vähenee.
- Pikajuoksuissa 1960-luvun tuloskehitystä saattoi jonkin verran vauhdittaa juoksuratojen pinnoitteiden kehitys.

----------


## OJ

Jaa että Suomen kisoissa kiertävät douppaa samaan tahtiin kuin ulkomailla...Tohon nyt ei voi todeta mitään muuta kuin että onpas aikamoista paskapuhetta. Tai jos joku nyt kuitenkin jotain aineita vetää, niin ainakin mä olen ihan vilpittömästi pahoillani douppaajien puolesta.

Noi Kesslerin ja Sinkewitzin käryt on kyllä aika kummia kun T/E suhteet oli 85:1 ja 24:1. Muutamalla foorumilla on ollu arvioita, että pitäisi vetää 3-4g testosteronia viikossa, että saisi noi arvot tommosiksi ja silloin ei kyllä poikkeuksellisen lahjakas luonnoikkukaan paljon pyörällä ajele.

----------


## Tuomas

Joo aikamoiset annokset sais olla  :No huh!:  ! 

Mutta hei nyt toi viesti on poistunut tuolta IS-keskustelusta. Olin kuitenkin kaukoviisas ja koppasin sen tänne  :Leveä hymy:  . Sen jälkeen piti vähän harrastaa luppoajalla mediakritiikkiä ja hups IS-toimitus poisti ton viestin  :Sarkastinen:  . 

Mut tietääkö että oisko tossa Suomi-käryssä oikeasti jotain perää? Minä ainakaan mitään koskaan ole kuullut!

----------


## OJ

Aika kakkaa läppää Rasmussenista. Tai siis ihme h*moilua DCU:n taholta.

----------


## MV

> Tai siis ihme h*moilua DCU:n taholta.



*=e?

----------


## ketju44

Ainakin Rasmussen sai Tourille sellaisen varjon peräänsä maansa liitolta , ettei ois varmaan niin välittänyt  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Fillarijeti

> Tietääkseni ensimmäinen dopingista kärähtänyt Suomalainen oli Eero Mäntyranta vuonna 1972. Muita kärähtäneitä.



 Hienoa nähdä, että doping-testauksen tehostuminen on palauttanut aineiden käyttöä dopingin juurille. Antiikin olympiaurheilijoilla ja pyöräilijöillä on nyt jotakin yhteistä, vaikkakin yksityiskohdissa on pieniä eroja. Nykyajan douppaavat pyöräilijät ruiskuttavat testosteroniannoksensa lihakseen, kun taas antiikin kreikkalaisten oli purtava pässin kiveksiä suorituskykyä parantaakseen.

  Tourilla piristeiden käyttö alkoi jo 1900-luvun alussa, joten on mahdollista, ettei yhtään Touria ole voitettu rehellisin konstein, jos vertailupohjana käytetään nykyaikaista dopingsäännöstöä. Piristeitä on käytetty kestävyyden parantamiseen urheilun ulkopuolellakin, esimerkiksi amfetamiinia käytettiin yleisesti toisessa maailmansodassa taistelukestävyyden parantamiseen. Ehkä Tom Simpsonin menehtyminen vuoden 1967 Tourilla Mont Ventouxin nousussa ja ajopaidan taskusta löydetyt kaksi amfetamiiniputkiloa veivät huomion ensiksi piristeisiin, joiden testaus alkoi vuonna 1969 yleisurheilun EM-kisoissa. Anabolisten hormonien testaus aloitettiin viisi vuotta myöhemmin.

  DDR:n ansiokkaita urheilusaavutuksia on päästy arvostelemaan paineitta valtion romahdettua (esim. http://www.yle.fi/mot/040900/kasis.htm) Monet muut tunkiot maatuvat hiljalleen ja vähällä huomiolla. Dopingia käytettiin Suomessakin, kuten lukuisat yleisurheilun 1970-luvun käryt ja tunnustukset osoittavat. Keihään olympiavoittaja Pauli Nevala kertoi hormonien tehneen hänet niin ärtyisäksi, että jos puhelinlangalla istui pääskysiä, niitä oli heti heitettävä kivellä (Pauli Nevala – Teuvan Rivakka, 1971). Yleisurheilun menestyskausi päättyi vuoden 1984 olympialaisiin ja juoksija Martti Vainion käryyn. Kuukausia lehdistöstä vatvotusta jupakasta jäi mieleen, että mahdollisesti testosteroni- ja anaboliampullit pääsivät sekoamaan piikitysvaiheessa.

  Eero Mäntyranta on hiihdon olympiavoittaja, joka tunnettiin korkeista perinnöllisistä veriarvoistaan. Kirjassaan Kairoilta kisaladuille (1968) Mäntyranta kertoo, kuinka hänelle syötettiin armeijassa verenohennuslääkkeitä, koska hänen veriarvojaan pidettiin vaarallisen korkeina. Lopetettuaan uransa ja pidettyään pari vuotta taukoa, Mäntyranta päätti vielä kerran pyrkiä olympialaisiin eli Sapporon kisoihin vuonna 1972. Suomen hiihto oli tuolloin alamaissa, joten keskenkuntoinen Mäntyranta nousi kuin nousikin kisakoneeseen. Karsintavaiheeseen liittyi käry amfetamiinista ja väite sabotoinnista. Myöhemmin esille tulivat Mäntyrannan voimakkaaseen persoonaan kytkeytyneet johtamiskiistat Sapporossa sekä spekulaatiot Mäntyrannan suksista. Mäntyranta pyrki mukaan suksibisnekseen, mutta hänen olympialaisissa käyttämiensä suksiensa väitettiin olleen omalle nimelle kustomoidut Järviset. Suomen ylivoimaisesti paras mieshiihtäjä Sapporossa oli nuori Juha Mieto, joka hävisi olympiapronssin kuudella sekunnin sadasosalla Norjan Ivar Formolle.

----------


## GeeMan

http://www.mtv3.fi/urheilu/muutlajit...2007/07/545590



Maantiepyöräilyn Ranskan ympäriajoa johtavaan Michael Rasmusseniin kohdistuvat dopingepäilyt laajenivat perjantaina. Rasmussenin entinen kilpakumppani Whitney Richards väittää Velonews.com-sivustolla tanskalaisen yrittäneen saada hänet salakuljettamaan dopingainetta maaliskuussa 2002.
  - En voi vahvistaa tuosta mitään. Tiedän kyllä hänet nimeltä, Rasmussen vastasi toimittajien udeltua asiaa häneltä.
  Yhdysvaltalainen Richards ja Rasmussen kilpailivat tuolloin maastopyöräilyssä. Sittemmin tanskalainen on siirtynyt maantiepyöräilyn pariin. Richards päätti kertoa tarinansa julkisuuteen, kun torstaina paljastui, että Rasmussen on vältellyt dopingtestaajia touko-kesäkuussa.
  Richardsin mukaan Rasmussen pyysi häntä tuomaan USA:sta Italiaan laukun, jossa piti olla pyöräilykengät. Kun Richards kuitenkin avasi laukun, löytyi sieltä kenkien sijaan useita pusseja yhdysvaltalaista verivalmistetta.
  - Olin aivan ymmälläni. Siellä ei ollut SIDI-pyöräilykenkiä vaan koiranlääkettä vai mitä lie, Richards muisteli.
  Miehen ystävä _Taro Smith_ vahvisti tarinan.
  - Tulin hänen kotiinsa katsomaan, mitä laukussa oli. Laatikko oli pakattu täyteen hopeanvärisiä Biopure-etiketillä varustettuja Mylar-pusseja, Smith kertoi.
  Biopure on lehmän veren punasoluista poistetuista hemoglobiinimolekyyleistä tehty verivalmiste, jota käytetään hätätilanteissa veren korvikkeena.
  (MTV3-AFP)

----------


## ketju44

Taidat tykätä tosta viestistä , kun näyttää olevan tääläkin  :Vink:

----------


## Fillarijeti

> Tietääkseni ensimmäinen dopingista kärähtänyt Suomalainen oli Eero Mäntyranta vuonna 1972. Muita kärähtäneitä.



Wikin lista on lyhyt, sillä testeissä on kärynnyt enemmän suomalaisurheilijoita, mm. yleisurheilijat Asko Pesonen ja Seppo Hovinen vuonna 1977. SUL:n 1970-80-lukujen asenteita kuvaa Urheilulehden artikkeli vuodelta 2004: http://www.urheilulehti.fi/article117554-1.html.

Eero Mäntyrannan käry kävi piristeistä, amfetamiinista. Piristekäryt eivät 1970-luvulla johtaneet pitkiin kilpailukieltoihin, vaan Mäntyranta hiihti keskinkertaisesti Sapporon olympialaisissa ja kuntoutui kevään Salpausselän kisoihin ottaen sieltä voiton. Stig Wetzell söi "banaania" jääkiekon kotikisoissa 1974 ja mitalitoiveet haihtuivat. Innsbruckissa 1976 neuvostoliittolainen hiihtäjä Galina Kulakova kärähti efedriinistä, mutta oli kilpailukelpoinen jo seuraavalla matkalla.  Kulakovan näytteen tunnistamiseen liittyvien testiepäselvyyksien takia Helena Takalo herätettiin turhaan aamuyöllä dopingepäilyn takia.

----------


## Gynis

Petacchi selvisi ilman kilpailukieltoa! Tai no, joutuihan hän  jättämään Tourin väliin.

----------


## ketju44

MTV 3 tex.tv s.212
Ei heru Rasmusseenille tanskanliitolta armoa.


http://www.mtv3tekstikanava.fi/tekst...omated/212.htm

----------


## sarvikuono

http://tour.ard.de/tdf/aktuell/kw30/...r_20070724.htm

Jos oikein ymmärsin niin Contadorinkin nimi on esiintynyt Fuenteksen papereissa, tähän asti merkintää "A.C" on vain pidetty salattuna Contadorin ollessa todistajana. Saattaa Tourin top3 mennä uusiksi kisan jälkeen.

----------


## ketju44

Ja sitten jo Vinokin kärähti , mitä en edes ihmettele , kun tietää mistäpäin talli on  :Cool: 
http://www.eurosport.fr/cyclisme/tou...o1256427.shtml

----------


## Attitude

Alkaa taas mennä viittä vailla naurettavaks koko kisa (eikä ihan ensimmäistä kertaa) Usko koko lajiin rupee oleen todella rankasti pakkaselle. En ymmärrä miten yksikään yritys enää uskaltaa sijoittaa lajiin senttiäkään.

----------


## Gynis

Jaahas,jääpäs taas tästäkin Tourista helvetin hienot fiilikset. 
Mä vaan ihmettelen että miks helvetissä tehdä veridopingia  kisan aikana kun kiinnijäämisen riski on törkeen suuri. Mutta ihan hyvä että kontrolli toimii ja käryjä tulee. Rasmussenille muuten pisteet siitä kun on käyttänyt systeemiä hyväkseen ja doupannut fiksusti vaan treenikaudella.

----------


## Wile

Tulee viime vuosi mieleen ja Landisin vastaava väsähtäminen ja seuraavan päivän ylivoima. Ei tiedä pitäiskö itkeä vai nauraa.

----------


## Brunberg

> Jaahas,jääpäs taas tästäkin Tourista helvetin hienot fiilikset. 
> Mä vaan ihmettelen että miks helvetissä tehdä veridopingia  kisan aikana kun kiinnijäämisen riski on törkeen suuri. Mutta ihan hyvä että kontrolli toimii ja käryjä tulee. Rasmussenille muuten pisteet siitä kun on käyttänyt systeemiä hyväkseen ja doupannut fiksusti vaan treenikaudella.



Tuo treenikaudella testien välttäminen on ainakin yleisurheilussa sama kuin käry, vertaa tapaus kreikkalaiset juoksijat Thanou ja Kenteris, jotka lavastivat moottoripyöräonnettomuuden. Vai olikohan se edes treenikaudella, kuitenkaan ei kiinnostanut testit niin kilpailukieltoa tuli. Ihan oikein. Rasmussenille sama pari vuotta niin oppii kusemaan kun määrätään.

----------


## Tietämätön

> Tuo treenikaudella testien välttäminen on ainakin yleisurheilussa sama kuin käry, vertaa tapaus kreikkalaiset juoksijat Thanou ja Kenteris, jotka lavastivat moottoripyöräonnettomuuden. Vai olikohan se edes treenikaudella, kuitenkaan ei kiinnostanut testit niin kilpailukieltoa tuli. Ihan oikein. Rasmussenille sama pari vuotta niin oppii kusemaan kun määrätään.



Aivan. Minäkin hiukan ihmettelin miten se Rasmussen voi jatkaa kisaa kuin ei mitään olisi tapahtunut, koska testiä pakoileminen on sama juttu kuin kärähtäminen oikeassa urheilussa.

----------


## tya

> Mä vaan ihmettelen että miks helvetissä tehdä veridopingia  kisan aikana kun kiinnijäämisen riski on törkeen suuri.



Vetihän Landiskin testoa ihan vastaavassa tilanteessa: kovat odotukset, jopa ennakkosuosikin asema mutta jotain tapahtuu ja koko Tour uhkaa mennä sivu suun. Epätoivoinen ratkaisu.





> Minäkin hiukan ihmettelin miten se Rasmussen voi jatkaa kisaa kuin ei mitään olisi tapahtunut, koska testiä pakoileminen on sama juttu kuin kärähtäminen oikeassa urheilussa.



Testejä järjestävät eri liitot (kansalliset, UCI, en tiedä mitkä kaikki). Rasmussen on saanut kaksi varoitusta kahdelta eri liitolta, yhteensä neljä, mutta pitäisi saada yhdeltä liitolta kolme että napsahtaisi kilpailukieltoa. Porsaanreiäksihän tuota voisi sanoa. Tourin "general director" Christian Prudhomme sanoi, että jos olisi tiedetty ennen Tourin alkua, ei olisi annettu Rasmussenin startata. Kesken kisaa eivät sitten tee mitään. Velonewsin mukaan UCI tiesi Rasmussenin saamista varoituksista ja pyysi ennen Touria Rabobank-tallilta ettei Rasmussenin annettaisi osallistua, mutta Rabobank ei noudattanut pyyntöä. Aika avuttomalta vaikuttaa, kun UCI ja Tourin järjestäjät eivät pysty pitämään systeemiä kasassa sitä vertaa, että tiedettäisiin ennen kisaa, ketkä nyt saavat ajaa ja ketkä eivät.

Ei paljon auta Rasmussenin selitykset että olin Meksikossa, ei ollut tietokonetta jolla ilmoittaa sähköpostitse olinpaikkaansa. Huippu-urheilijan velvollisuus on olla sen verran perillä säännöistä.

Kuinka moni viitsii juhlia Rasmussenia, jos hän voittaa.

----------


## Kane

> Kuinka moni viitsii juhlia Rasmussenia, jos hän voittaa.



Mä ajattelin vähän juhlia.

----------


## ketju44

> Kuinka moni viitsii juhlia Rasmussenia, jos hän voittaa.



Minä en yleensäkkään ole näitä juhlinut  :No huh!: . Miksi pitäisi  :Sekaisin:  Sitten voisi juhlistaa jollain tapaa , kun suomalainen voitta  :Leveä hymy: .

----------


## Tuomas

> Ei paljon auta Rasmussenin selitykset että olin Meksikossa, ei ollut tietokonetta jolla ilmoittaa sähköpostitse olinpaikkaansa. Huippu-urheilijan velvollisuus on olla sen verran perillä säännöistä.
> 
> Kuinka moni viitsii juhlia Rasmussenia, jos hän voittaa.



Sitten kun kärähtää niin en juhli. Siihen asti on puhdas.

Tuo olinpaikkailmoittelu on aivan syvältä! Jos tietäisitte mitä se käytännössä vaatii niin voisi olla kommentointi vähän erilaista. Joo säännöt on sääntöjä jne. mutta toi systeemi on oikeasti aivan pimee. Pitäisi teitää etukäteen pidempi ajanjakso missä liikut jne. Periaatteessa aina pitäisi ilmoittaa kun lähtee extempore kaverin kanssa kalastamaan, kaljalle tai käymään vaikka Tallinnassa. Haastemiehet ja poliisit ovat sitä varten että kaivavat käsiin jos tarve niin vaatii...

----------


## tya

> Tuo olinpaikkailmoittelu on aivan syvältä! Jos tietäisitte mitä se käytännössä vaatii niin voisi olla kommentointi vähän erilaista.



Luulis Tour de France -tasolla olevan vähän eri juttu. Sinne asti kun pääsee, on käytännössä pitänyt omistaa elämänsä pyöräilylle. Sen kaiken treenaamisen ja rääkin sijalla luulis olevan aika pikkujuttu se olinpaikkansa ilmoittaminen. Tour-kuskit on tainnut aika monesta kalareissusta ja kaljallemenosta tainnut jo luopua pyöräilyn takia.

----------


## Aficionado

Onko siis niin että Rasmussenia ei ole päästy testaamaan kertaakaan harjoittelukaudella. :Sekaisin: 
Valitettavasti ainoa jännitys kisassa taitaa kohta olla, kuka seuraavaksi kärähtää. :Irvistys: 
Onkos naisten pyöräilyn puolella ollut doping ongelmia?

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> Luulis Tour de France -tasolla olevan vähän eri juttu. Sinne asti kun pääsee, on käytännössä pitänyt omistaa elämänsä pyöräilylle.



Juu, siinä vaiheessa on varmaan muutakin tekemistä ja ajateltavaa kuin mailalla:"...että käympä kikkarilla, en ole kotona..." 

Lisäksäksi talli ja sponsorit hyppyyttää äijiä aika nopeasti, paljon kyselemättä minne sattuu. 

Kun Lance voitti ekan Tourin niin se oli seuraavana päivänä New york:issa Nike world:issä, muistikohan sekin ilmoittaa että hyppään nyt sinne kun Nike käski...

----------


## ranger

> Ei paljon auta Rasmussenin selitykset että olin Meksikossa, ei ollut tietokonetta jolla ilmoittaa sähköpostitse olinpaikkaansa. Huippu-urheilijan velvollisuus on olla sen verran perillä säännöistä.
> 
> Kuinka moni viitsii juhlia Rasmussenia, jos hän voittaa.



Muistelen että joku olis tällä foorumilla kirjoittanut joskus aiemmin Danilo Di Lucasta ja siitä kuinka hän kehittyi normiäijästä kärkimenijäksi oltuaan yhden treenikauden Meksikossa treenaamassa. Tuolla Meksikolla tuntuu olevan tehokas vaikutus.

----------


## Joenranta

En tiedä, onko siellä Tourissa täysin puhtaista pyöräilijöitä ollenkaan. Tosin kyllä jo aikaisemmin mietin, että mitenkähän lienee Astana tallin tilanne dopingin suhteen, kun tietää, mistä maasta talli on ja tallin nimi on sama kuin maan pääkaupunki.Aika torsoksi uhkaa Tour jäädä, kun Rasmussenin pään yllä on uhkaava varjo.

----------


## Harryupp

Viime vuonna olin hetken iloinen kun uusi nimi Floyd Landis teki ihmeitä Tourissa,
Mutta ei mennyt pitkään ennenkuin osoittuivat "kemikaalisiksi ihmeiksi".
Miltä mahtoi tuntua kun silloin oli kokosivumainoksia alan lehdissä jossa komeili Floy Landis mainostamassa firmojen tuotteita, ja miehen mainosarvo olikin tippunut nollille ennenkuin seuraavan kuun numero oli ilmestynyt!
Tänä vuonna ehdin jo ajatella - kova jätkä tämä konkari Vinokourov kun pystyy jatkamaan vaikka hänellä oli koivet vereslihalla. Mutta nyt ihme osoittautuu taas "kemikaaliseksi ihmeeksi".
Mun pitäisi oppia jo että kun joku suoritus on unelmasuoritus, sen saavuttaminen pelkällä harjoittelulla ja sallittuilla aineilla on usein myös unelma!
Tour-lehti esitti viime vuonna laskelmia millä tehoilla huiput vetelivät vuoristotempossa. Ne luvut kyllä viittasivat siihen ettei huippupyöräilijöillä ollut pelkästään kaurapuuroa ruokavaliossaan.

----------


## Wile

> Onkos naisten pyöräilyn puolella ollut doping ongelmia?



Pia Sundstedtin ura italialaistallissa, jossa ajoi 2000-luvun alussa, päättyi siihen kun häntä alettiin painostaa käyttämään dopingia. Eli kyllä.

edit: http://www.urheilulehti.fi/muutlajit...e135839-1.html

----------


## TURISTI

Olen puolivahingossa seurannut sivusta kun tavoitteelliset, menestyneet ja menestyvät suomalaiset painonnostajat ovat päivitelleet tuota esille otettua olinpaikan ilmoituspakkoa. Kuten tuossa Tuomaskin kertoi, ei asia taida olla ihan yksinkertainen ja helppo noudattaa ja vielä kun tämä pakko on jo junnutasolla käytössä niin aika hankalaksi taitaa usein mennä.

Ja tuolla toisessa topikissakin esille otetut ennen Touria allekirjoitetut AD-sitoumukset tuskin paljoa painavat. Eiköhän talli ole touhussa melkein poikkeuksetta mukana, jolloin kuski saanee tallilta korvausta jos jää kiinni. Jotenkin epäilen että kukaan kuski suostuisi pelkän voiton takia riskeeraamaan oman taloudellisen tilanteensa, terveytensä ja maineensa. Kyllä siellä on sovittuna kompensaatiot tällaiselle uhrautumiselle.

...ja mun broidi oli Meksikossa "työmatkalla" viime syksynä. Tänä vuonna se o voittanut mut kisoissa ja Tahkolla hävisin sille yli 20min 120km matkalla! Voiko tästä vetää jotain johtopäätöksiä...
...vaadin testejä!
 :Vink:

----------


## veke

> Sitten kun kärähtää niin en juhli. Siihen asti on puhdas.
> 
> Tuo olinpaikkailmoittelu on aivan syvältä! Jos tietäisitte mitä se käytännössä vaatii niin voisi olla kommentointi vähän erilaista. Joo säännöt on sääntöjä jne. mutta toi systeemi on oikeasti aivan pimee. Pitäisi teitää etukäteen pidempi ajanjakso missä liikut jne. Periaatteessa aina pitäisi ilmoittaa kun lähtee extempore kaverin kanssa kalastamaan, kaljalle tai käymään vaikka Tallinnassa. Haastemiehet ja poliisit ovat sitä varten että kaivavat käsiin jos tarve niin vaatii...



Ja pah. Käytännössä kukin "jäsen" on sitoutunut noudattamaan noita sääntöjä. Jos sääntöjen noudattaminen tosiaan on niiin vaikeeta, niin sitten kannattaa ehkä harkita toisenlaisia urasuunnitelmia--- vaikkapa pitsinnypläyksessä ei tarvinne ilmoittaa olinpaikkaansa. Tosin pöyräilyeurot/-dollarit jää silloin saamatta... :Cool:

----------


## makkeli

> Ja tuolla toisessa topikissakin esille otetut ennen Touria allekirjoitetut AD-sitoumukset tuskin paljoa painavat.



Mulle on hiukan epäselvää kenen kanssa ne kirjoittivat ne sopimukset, tallin vaiko jonkun kolmannen osapuolen kanssa (UCI, ASO,...). Jos joku ulkopuolinen tässä sopimuksessa mukana, niin eihän sopimuksella ole mitään merkitystä. Eihän B ja C voi sopia, että jos mokaat maksat A:lle niin ja niin paljon.

----------


## kpyora

> Sitten kun kärähtää niin en juhli. Siihen asti on puhdas.
> 
> Tuo olinpaikkailmoittelu on aivan syvältä! Jos tietäisitte mitä se käytännössä vaatii niin voisi olla kommentointi ...



Ihan hyvä, että myös  pyöräilyurheilua saadaan vähitellen putsattua. Dopingaineet ovat erittäin vahingollisia urheilijoiden terveydelle. Nesteytys olisi kenties sellainen asia, joka näissä pitkissä kisoissa voitaisiin ehkä ajatella toisinkin.

Sen sijaan on mielenkiintoita, että Tanskan liitto ottaa asian esille kesken Tour'in. Kaiken lisäksi taustalla näyttää olevan jonkinlainen toimivalta kiista Rasmussenin asuessa olikohan Monacossa ja ajaessa monacolaisella  lisenssillä.

----------


## Tuomas

> Juu, siinä vaiheessa on varmaan muutakin tekemistä ja ajateltavaa kuin mailalla:"...että käympä kikkarilla, en ole kotona..."



Tota just tarkoitin...työ se on toi ammattipyöräilykin. Olisi voinut perustyöpaikassa olla AY-aktiivit ihmeissään kun oltais tollainen AD-paperin tapainen yksipuolinen sopimimus lyöty yht. äkkiä kesken sopimuskauden nenän eteen ja sanottu että potkut tulee jos et kirjoita. Siinä voisi vaikka kaivaa lakikirjasta sellaisen kohdan esille jossa puhutaan painostuksen alla tehtyjen sopimusten pätevyydestä...

----------


## tuntematon

> Ja sitten jo Vinokin kärähti , mitä en edes ihmettele , kun tietää mistäpäin talli on



Viittaatko Kazakstaniin vai Liberty Segurokseen?

----------


## ketju44

> Viittaatko Kazakstaniin vai Liberty Segurokseen?



Kazakstaniin

----------


## tya

Vinolla jo kaksi positiivista testiä, sekä lauantain aika-ajon jälkeen että maanantain voitokkaan etapin jälkeen. (L'Equipe) http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/artikkeli/1135228973390

----------


## GeeMan

> Muistelen että joku olis tällä foorumilla kirjoittanut joskus aiemmin Danilo Di Lucasta ja siitä kuinka hän kehittyi normiäijästä kärkimenijäksi oltuaan yhden treenikauden Meksikossa treenaamassa. Tuolla Meksikolla tuntuu olevan tehokas vaikutus.



Di Luca ei ole koskaan ollut "normiäijä". Aikaisemmin ei kylläkään varsinainen ympäriajaja, mutta ei koskaan "normiäijä". :Cool:

----------


## ranger

> Di Luca ei ole koskaan ollut "normiäijä". Aikaisemmin ei kylläkään varsinainen ympäriajaja, mutta ei koskaan "normiäijä".



Ok, noin se varmaan oli täällä foorumillakin. Lähinnä tuo Meksikon omituinen vaikutus noihin ajajiin oli mielessä.

----------


## ketju44

Kasvatti tässä taannoin eräs suomalainen pikajuoksija australian ( muistaakseni ) talvileirillä lihasmassaan melko selvästi  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## arctic biker

saapa nähdä milloin aletaan puhumaan pyöräilyn olympiakelpoisuudesta, voisin veikata että kansainvälisen komitean ukot seuraa tilannetta pahat mielessä...

----------


## Tietämätön

> Sitten kun kärähtää niin en juhli. Siihen asti on puhdas.
> 
> Tuo olinpaikkailmoittelu on aivan syvältä! Jos tietäisitte mitä se käytännössä vaatii niin voisi olla kommentointi vähän erilaista. Joo säännöt on sääntöjä jne. mutta toi systeemi on oikeasti aivan pimee. Pitäisi teitää etukäteen pidempi ajanjakso missä liikut jne. Periaatteessa aina pitäisi ilmoittaa kun lähtee extempore kaverin kanssa kalastamaan, kaljalle tai käymään vaikka Tallinnassa. Haastemiehet ja poliisit ovat sitä varten että kaivavat käsiin jos tarve niin vaatii...



Onko tosiaan niin etteivät kännykät toimi nykyaikana? Kun itse en ole minkääntason urheilija, niin en tiedä tuosta dopingkontrollin käytännön hommasta yhtään mitään. Muistelen jostain lukeneeni, että kun dopingtestaaja yrittää tavoitella eikä urheilija juuri silloin ole siellä missä pitäisi, niin on joku aikaraja minkä aikana urheilija sen näytteen voi vielä antaa eikä sitä katsota pakoiluksi.

Ei kai kukaan tosissaan usko, että olisi jostain muusta kyse kuin dopuppaamisesta kun urheilija "katoaa" jonnekin hevonkuuseen harjoittelemaan ja "unohtaa" ilmoittaa minne sattui menemään.

----------


## Tietämätön

> Kasvatti tässä taannoin eräs suomalainen pikajuoksija australian ( muistaakseni ) talvileirillä lihasmassaan melko selvästi



Kuka? Ainakin Tommi Hartosen nuppikin taitaa olla niin sekaisin, että on tainnut kaveri vedellä vääränlaisia hormoneja.

----------


## ketju44

> Kuka? Ainakin Tommi Hartosen nuppikin taitaa olla niin sekaisin, että on tainnut kaveri vedellä vääränlaisia hormoneja.



Ei se . Mutta Tommista naapuri kertoi , että hävisi kangasalan kyötikkälän urheilukentältä , kuin pieru saharaan Seppälän & co saavuttua paikalle  :Vink: . Jäi viestijuoksu väliin. Tapahtui tuossa 2000 luvun alussa.

----------


## Brunberg

> Kasvatti tässä taannoin eräs suomalainen pikajuoksija australian ( muistaakseni ) talvileirillä lihasmassaan melko selvästi



Kuvittelisin pikajuoksijan geeneillä varustetun kaverin saavan lihasmassaa ilman dopingiakin aika nopeasti kun se onnistuu tavalliseltakin kaverilta kokemukseni mukaan motivaatiosta riippuen.

----------


## Pyöräpummi

> saapa nähdä milloin aletaan puhumaan pyöräilyn olympiakelpoisuudesta, voisin veikata että kansainvälisen komitean ukot seuraa tilannetta pahat mielessä...



Minusta pyöräily tulee hyvin toimeen ilman Olympialaisia.

Se että miksi tätä douppia on niin paljon pyöräilystä johtuu yksinkertaisesti siinä liikkuvasta rahasta.
Jos olisi joku toinen yhtä suosittu ja rahahakas kestävyyslaji niin aivan sama teatteri olisi käyty sielläkin läpi kuin pyöräilyssä.

Pyrenneiden, Alppien ym. vuoristot eivät katoa mihinkään. Siellä ne ovat kaikkien halukkaiden ajettavissa. Siinäkin tapauksessa vaikka koko Tour de France lopettaisiin.

Se mikä siinä häviää on sirkus. Kymmenien kilometrien pituiset sponsorikaravaanit, jotka yrittävät myydä ihmisille enemmän tai vähemmän hyödyllistä.
 Olisiko tätä ikävä?

----------


## ketju44

> Kuvittelisin pikajuoksijan geeneillä varustetun kaverin saavan lihasmassaa ilman dopingiakin aika nopeasti kun se onnistuu tavalliseltakin kaverilta kokemukseni mukaan motivaatiosta riippuen.



 Totta kai.Ei siitä ole kysymyskään. Kysymys on lisääntyneen  lihasmassan määrästä , lähtötilanteesta ja ajassa jossa se on savutettu. Itsellänikin on jonkinlainen kokemus yli 20v ajalta. Nykyään jo into laskenut ja siirtynyt enemmän tuonne kestävyysliikunnan puolelle.

----------


## Turf Moor

> Minusta pyöräily tulee hyvin toimeen ilman Olympialaisia.



Maantiepyöräily tuleekin. Maastopyöräily, bmx ja käsittääkseni myös ratapyöräily saavat olympialaisten aikaan julkisuutta paljon normaalia enemmän. Näiden lajien suosiolle olympialaisista putoaminen ei varmastikaan tekisi hyvää.

----------


## harley

> Ainakin Rasmussen sai Tourille sellaisen varjon peräänsä maansa liitolta , ettei ois varmaan niin välittänyt



Liitto ihan oikeassa. Jos kananliha ei noudata sääntöjä  niin pihalle ja heti. Ihmettelen Tdforaganisaatiota kun sallii moisen. Vai eikä sana ole mennyt ajoissa perille. Hormonsonissa muutenkin vähän julkisuus arvoa lajille. Jätkä kuiva kana (v.....n väritön ) Siis ei mitään Pr:ää lajille

----------


## makkeli

> Liitto ihan oikeassa. Jos kananliha ei noudata sääntöjä  niin pihalle ja heti. Ihmettelen Tdforaganisaatiota kun sallii moisen.



Organisaatiolla samat mahdollisuudet kuin mulla vaikuttaa siihen kuka kiinteistöhuoltoyhtiön kaiffareista leikkaa nurmikkoa, voidaan ainoastaan vaihtaa yhtiötä, eli heillä vaihtoehtona joku toinen Rabobankin tilalle.

----------


## Gynis

> Liitto ihan oikeassa. Jos kananliha ei noudata sääntöjä  niin pihalle ja heti. Ihmettelen Tdforaganisaatiota kun sallii moisen. Vai eikä sana ole mennyt ajoissa perille.



Ei mennyt sana ajoissa perille ei. Jos Tanskan liitto olis ilmoittanut asiasta heti (ennen Tourin alkua) niin kanalta olis jäänyt kisa väliin.

----------


## Tietämätön

> Se että miksi tätä douppia on niin paljon pyöräilystä johtuu yksinkertaisesti siinä liikkuvasta rahasta.
> Jos olisi joku toinen yhtä suosittu ja rahahakas kestävyyslaji niin aivan sama teatteri olisi käyty sielläkin läpi kuin pyöräilyssä.



Eikös maratooneissa myös liiku aika isot rahat? Taitaa Hawaijin Iron Man kisan voitostakin tienata ihan kohtuullisesti.

Oliskohan eurooppalaiset jo niin luovuttaneet kymppitonnin ja vitosen ratajuoksussa, että eivät usko pärjäävänsä edes dopingin avulla? Sehän on aivan selvää, että suomalaisten ja italialaisten hallitessa lajia tulokset tulivat veridopingilla.

----------


## tya

No niin, Rasmussen on ulkona Tourista.

----------


## Pyöräpummi

> Eikös maratooneissa myös liiku aika isot rahat? Taitaa Hawaijin Iron Man kisan voitostakin tienata ihan kohtuullisesti.



Kysymys ei ole siitä mikä on voittosumma, vaan se kuinka paljon on katsojia mailmalla. Se taas tuo sponsorit. Tourilla se kymmenien kilometrien pituinen sponsarikaravaani kertoo paljon liikkuvasta rahasta.

Luulenpa että esimerkiksi maratonin "liikevaihto" on se kuuluisa hyttysen pieru saharassa verrattuna pyöräilyyn.

Maraton ja Triatlon kisoja urheilijat suorittavat vain muutaman vuodessa.

----------


## Mazisika

> No niin, Rasmussen on ulkona Tourista.



Päitä putoilee sellasta vauhtia, että rumimpia saa potkia kauemmas..  :Vihainen: **** mitä touhua, eikö se rangaistus olisi pitänyt tulla sieltä Tanskasta jo ajat sitten. Mutta jälleen kerran oman maan ykköspojun rikkomuksia katsottiin läpi sormien. Näitä erikoistapauksia ja poikkeuksellisia olosuhteita on käytetty jo tarpeeks omien suojeluuni!! Kaikki rangaistukset pitäisi jakaa jossain maan ulkopuolisessa elimessä, niin tälläistä ei ehkä tapahtuisi niin usein.

----------


## tya

"I heard that I made          a transfusion with my father's blood. That's absurd,          I can tell you that with his blood, I would have tested positive for vodka."

-Vinokourov L'Equipessa tänään keskiviikkona  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Lasse

> Päitä putoilee sellasta vauhtia, että rumimpia saa potkia kauemmas.. **** mitä touhua, eikö se rangaistus olisi pitänyt tulla sieltä Tanskasta jo ajat sitten. Mutta jälleen kerran oman maan ykköspojun rikkomuksia katsottiin läpi sormien. Näitä erikoistapauksia ja poikkeuksellisia olosuhteita on käytetty jo tarpeeks omien suojeluuni!! Kaikki rangaistukset pitäisi jakaa jossain maan ulkopuolisessa elimessä, niin tälläistä ei ehkä tapahtuisi niin usein.



Tanskalaiset tässä tapauksessa kylläkin ihmetteli miksi Rasmusen saa jatkaa, tuo Robobank tiimi ja  asianajaja olivat vaan toista mieltä. 
Mikä lie kelkan kääntänyt???? :Leveä hymy:  
Tätä menoa Kellu on kohta kärjessä :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  .

----------


## dirtyrider

Vähän asian vierestä mutta kuitenkin...
Osui silmään www.cyclingnews.com sivuilla yläbannerissa teksti:
Virtual coach - "Train like the pros" - Astana...  :No huh!:  Neuvookohan toi softa annostuksetkin..  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Lasse

> Vähän asian vierestä mutta kuitenkin...
> Osui silmään www.cyclingnews.com sivuilla yläbannerissa teksti:
> Virtual coach - "Train like the pros" - Astana...  Neuvookohan toi softa annostuksetkin..



Joo ja netist saa tilata mömmöt kirjekurssin päätteeks :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Järvinen

> Onko tosiaan niin etteivät kännykät toimi nykyaikana? Kun itse en ole minkääntason urheilija, niin en tiedä tuosta dopingkontrollin käytännön hommasta yhtään mitään. Muistelen jostain lukeneeni, että kun dopingtestaaja yrittää tavoitella eikä urheilija juuri silloin ole siellä missä pitäisi, niin on joku aikaraja minkä aikana urheilija sen näytteen voi vielä antaa eikä sitä katsota pakoiluksi.
> 
> Ei kai kukaan tosissaan usko, että olisi jostain muusta kyse kuin dopuppaamisesta kun urheilija "katoaa" jonnekin hevonkuuseen harjoittelemaan ja "unohtaa" ilmoittaa minne sattui menemään.



Nimenomaan, tämähän on aivan sama asia kaikissa muissakin lajeissa ja kuuluu asiaan. Jumalauta, urpo haukkuu Tanskan postia että on hukannut kirjeet, kas kun ei saatana ole lähettänyt savumerkkejä jotka tuuli on vienyt...

Onneksi hyllyttivät kisasta!

----------


## Fillarijeti

> Päitä putoilee sellasta vauhtia, että rumimpia saa potkia kauemmas.. **** mitä touhua, eikö se rangaistus olisi pitänyt tulla sieltä Tanskasta jo ajat sitten. Mutta jälleen kerran oman maan ykköspojun rikkomuksia katsottiin läpi sormien. Näitä erikoistapauksia ja poikkeuksellisia olosuhteita on käytetty jo tarpeeks omien suojeluuni!! Kaikki rangaistukset pitäisi jakaa jossain maan ulkopuolisessa elimessä, niin tälläistä ei ehkä tapahtuisi niin usein.



 Tanskan liiton aktiivisuus oli avainasemassa Rasmussenin saamiseen ulos Tourilta. Tanskan liitto sulki Rasmussenin maajoukkueesta 21. kesäkuuta ja vaati Rabobankia hyllyttämään Rasmussenin. Rabobank venkoili hetken aikaa, mutta järki voitti.

  Tanskan liiton motiivien spekulointi on mielestäni helppoa, kun ottaa huomioon tanskalaisen ammattipyöräilyn lähimenneisyyden Jesper Skibbyn (http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...ad.php?t=25563) ja Bjarne Riisin tunnustusten perusteella. Vaikka tämä lähimenneisyys ei poikkea mitenkään muiden pyöräilyn huippumaiden menneisyydestä, lajia on vaikea markkinoida nuorille ja sponsoreille, jos liitto ei puutu dopingiin sekaantumiseen.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

Karua kertomaa _B. Riisin douppauksesta_  :Vihainen:  voi lukea _Suomen Kuvalehdestä_ (#28/2007), ks. lyhyempi nettiartikkeli. Tulevaisuuden  _geenidopingista_ (...on valitettavasti jo "nurkan takana"...) löytyy puolestaan uutta tietoa tästä ja tästä. Geeniteknologian ja urheiluvalmennuksen "epäpyhä liitto" vie lähivuosina dopingin aivan _uudelle tasolle_. Toivottavasti samalle tasolle päästään pian myös testauksessa. 

j.k. Muistakaamme - kaikesta ajankohtaisesta TdF-kohusta huolimatta - että lajillamme on _erittäin paljon_ myönteisiä, kaikin puolin hyviä ja kannatettavia terveysvaikutuksia harrastajiensa niin fyysiselle kuin psyykkiselle hyvinvoinnille. Korostakaamme näitä terveyshyötyjä entistä aktiivisemmin ja voimakkaammin jatkossa. - *Huom!* Huippu-urheilussa (ts. _tuossa_ _kaiken liikuntaharrastuksen äärimmäisessä marginaalissa_*) tapahtuvat ikävät asiat eivät suinkaan ole (pyörä)urheilun, -kuntoilun ja -liikunnan koko kuva, vaan  _hyvin, hyvin kaukana_ siitä.
-------------------
 * Medioiden kautta nähtynä po. "näyteikkunassa".

----------


## Marko Kovanen

> Tota just tarkoitin...työ se on toi ammattipyöräilykin. Olisi voinut perustyöpaikassa olla AY-aktiivit ihmeissään kun oltais tollainen AD-paperin tapainen yksipuolinen sopimimus lyöty yht. äkkiä kesken sopimuskauden nenän eteen ja sanottu että potkut tulee jos et kirjoita. Siinä voisi vaikka kaivaa lakikirjasta sellaisen kohdan esille jossa puhutaan painostuksen alla tehtyjen sopimusten pätevyydestä...



Oh my f*kin god, Joku muukin on tajunnut sen, jota yritin muutama viikko sitten täällä selittää...  :No huh!:

----------


## Tuomas

Kyllä mä sen jo silloin tajusin  :Vink:  , mutta piti nyt tässä siitä muistuttaa.

Ei siinä, kyllähän Rasmussen on huijari ja työnantajan ratkaisu irtisanoa kaveri on aivan oikeitettu kun nyt paljastuu kaiken maailman viilauksia. Kuten just tää Italia Mexico case ja veripussivälitys...

Toi sopimusjuttu on vaan eri asia,,,

----------


## apartanen

Varsinainen asiantuntija tämä Iltalehden Jussi Heinonen:
http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2007...97229_ur.shtml

"Kansainvälistä pyöräilyliittoa voi moittia vain yhdestä asiasta. Se reagoi doping-ongelmaan vasta pakon edessä.
Silloin, kun oli jo liian myöhäistä."

Minä olen ymmärtänyt, että enneminkin UCI reagoi ongelmaan toisin kuin monet muut liitot. 

Täältä Suomen lintukodosta on  vain niin hyvä kirjoitella suuresta, pahasta pyöräilystä ja elää omassa pikku fantasiamaailmassa, jossa mikään muu laji ei kärsi minkäänlaisesta dopingista. Dopingia ei käytä kuin nuo naurettavat luukepit ihonmyötäisissä asuissaan.



PER**LE!  :Vihainen:

----------


## Tietämätön

> Täältä Suomen lintukodosta on vain niin hyvä kirjoitella suuresta, pahasta pyöräilystä ja elää omassa pikku fantasiamaailmassa, jossa mikään muu laji ei kärsi minkäänlaisesta dopingista. Dopingia ei käytä kuin nuo naurettavat luukepit ihonmyötäisissä asuissaan.
> 
> 
> 
> PER**LE!



Ei sais kirjoitella vai? Tähän voisi todeta jostain muusta yhteydestä tutun sanonnan, että ne tekevät sen aivan itse.

Noi lajiniilot ovat kyllä sitten ihmeellinen ihmisrotu. Pesäpallistit raivosivat kuinka ei kirjoiteta mistään muusta kuin sopupeleistä, vaikka pesäpallo on niiiiiin hieno laji. Pitäisi kirjoittaa hienosta junioritoiminnasta ja muusta mukavasta.

Keihästyypit ovat itkeneet kuinka jossain youtubessa on Pitkämäen heitto Sidrin kylkeen ladattu satojatuhansia kertoja, mutta Pitkämäen hienoa ennätysheittoa ei kukaan viitsi ihailla.

Hiihtäjän myös itkivät aikoinaan kuinka lajista ei kirjoiteta muuta kuin dopingjuttuja, vaikka puhtaitakin hiihtäjiä on joukossa ja laji on myös niiiiin hieno.

Onhan se kamalaa kuinka muut eivät ymmärrä että juuri se laji mikä on itseään sydäntä lähinnä on kertakaikkiaan hienointa mitä voi olla. 

Onneksi on sitten vastavoimana nämä urheilun vihaajat, jotka eivät voi ymmärtää miten lehtien sivuja ja television ohjelma-aikaa tuhlataan moiseen roskaan, lajista välittämättä.

----------


## Samuli

Tuolla on hiukan tarinaa aineiden käytöstä ja pyöräilystä. Totta tai tarua, kukin päättäköön itse.

http://team-csc.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=5013

----------


## arctic biker

>samuli

herranjestas johan oli tarina!! ja joku ruotsalainen tiesi "varmana" tietona
Virenin harrastaneen veridopingia... Joona Laukankin nimi mainittiin.
Mulla meni yöunet :Irvistys:   No ei vaiskaan
Today we know that systematic governmental doping was going on in Soviet Union, USA, Eastern Germany (DDR), Italy and Finland.

----------


## ketju44

Tuossa on pikkasen lisää :


http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2007...01525_ur.shtml

----------


## arctic biker

>ketju44

ei muuten taida tieto pitää paikkaansa...

----------


## ketju44

> >ketju44
> 
> ei muuten taida tieto pitää paikkaansa...



En tiedä. Laitoin vaan kun tuon löysin. Onko jossain muuta?

----------


## arctic biker

team csc:n sivuilla, poijat spekuloi jopa contadorin nimellä

----------


## arctic biker

uutisankka koko juttu, onneksi

----------


## Huilutane

Tosta Solerin keissistä tulee mieleen, josko vedonlyöjillä olis ollut tekemistä asian kanssa. Eilisiltana huhun levittyä Soleria veikaamalla olis saanut ainakin n. 3:n kertoimen; nyt taas 1.09...

----------


## apartanen

Kaikkein ihmeellisintä on, että Solerin kärystä uutisoidaan useammassa paikassa jo ihan selvänä kärynä, vaikka asiasta ei ole alunperin informoinut kuin belgialainen lehti... jopa YLE on haksahtanut.
Tuo pyöräilyn Helsingin Sanomat, eli cyclingnews.com ei ole, ainakaan vielä, uutisoinut asiasta mitään, joten taitaa olla todellakin osoittautumassa ankaksi koko juttu.

----------


## TJ

> Oh my f*kin god, Joku muukin on tajunnut sen, jota yritin muutama viikko sitten täällä selittää...



Toisaalta huumetestit tunkevat työpaikoille joka puolella eikä sitä vastaan AY-liike ole hirveesti elämöinyt. Ja ihan kesken sopimuskausien...

----------


## OJ

Mitäs tekemistä muuten tolla Tanskan liitolla on Rasmussenin kanssa? Rasmus ei asu Tanskassa, ei aja Tanskalaisella lisenssillä, ei taida edes suunnitella arvokisoihin osallistumista kun niissä ei ole koskaan vuoria jne. jne...Oliko vielä niin, että Rasmu ei edes pakoillut testiä vaan ilmoitti olinpaikkansa väärin? Kusetukseltahan toi haiskahtaa, mutta niin haiskahtaa muutama muukin asia.

Näyttää noi testit ainakin jotenkin toimivan ja sen pitäisi olla ihan positiivinen asia. Iltapäivälehtienkin "toimittajat" saavat lisää lihaa myllyyn.

----------


## Vortex

http://www.yle.fi/urheilu/etusivu/id81476.html

----------


## Marko Kovanen

> http://www.yle.fi/urheilu/etusivu/id81476.html



Linkin takaa osui silmään sauraava arviointi Osakan testeistä:

"- Muutama käry, jotta voitaisiin osoittaa, että järjestelmä toimii. Mutta ei liian montaa, jotta huomio ei keskity dopingiin, vaan voitaisiin keskittyä nauttimaan hyvästä urheilusta. Yhtään suomalaiskäryä ei tule, Kallio ennakoi."

Onkohan tuo jo sovittu?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Tietämätön

> Linkin takaa osui silmään sauraava arviointi Osakan testeistä:
> 
> "- Muutama käry, jotta voitaisiin osoittaa, että järjestelmä toimii. Mutta ei liian montaa, jotta huomio ei keskity dopingiin, vaan voitaisiin keskittyä nauttimaan hyvästä urheilusta. Yhtään suomalaiskäryä ei tule, Kallio ennakoi."
> 
> Onkohan tuo jo sovittu?



Aika typerä lausunto. Tuosta voisi päätellä, että jos meinaa tulla liikaa käryjä, niin ne katsotaan sormien läpi.

Minä ainakin toivon muutaman supertähden kärähtämistä, se lähinnä todistaa ettei ketään säästetä.

----------


## Vortex

> Aika typerä lausunto. Tuosta voisi päätellä, että jos meinaa tulla liikaa käryjä, niin ne katsotaan sormien läpi.



Tuota ei varmaankaan tarkoitettu, (etkö oikeasti ymmärrä mitä Kallio tarkoitti?), välillä voi jättää jotain lukijankin älykkyyden varaan vai pitääkö aina kaikki vääntää rautalangasta. Kun irroitellaan lauseita asiayhteydestä niin kyllä toisten tekstejä voi manipuloida mielin määrin. 
Nomen est omen.

edit: Aika usein internetin foorumit muistuttavat kiihkouskovaisten laumaa, tartutaan yhteen pieneen yksittäiseen asiaan, jonka avulla vääristellään alkuperäistä väitettä/mielipidettä, tämän jälkeen kerettiläinen kivitetään. Aamen.

----------


## Marko Kovanen

> Tuota ei varmaankaan tarkoitettu, (etkö oikeasti ymmärrä mitä Kallio tarkoitti?), välillä voi jättää jotain lukijankin älykkyyden varaan vai pitääkö aina kaikki vääntää rautalangasta. Kun irroitellaan lauseita asiayhteydestä niin kyllä toisten tekstejä voi manipuloida mielin määrin. 
> Nomen est omen.



Idea siitä, että suurkisoissa käräytetään tietty määrä urheilijoita ja loppujen tapauksen päästetään sormien läpi ei ole millään keskustelupalstalla keksitty juttu. Jossain dopingohjelmassa ihmeteltiin sitä miten olympialaisissa kärähtää aina 6-8 urheilijaa. Syyksi epäiltiin sitä, että se määrä riittää "todistamaan" testauksen tehokkuuden, mutta ei tee dopingista kisojen päälimmäistä asiaa. Kiinnijääneet kun yleensä on jotain heikommat tason urheilijoita. Tuolta se joskus kyllä kieltämättä näyttää. Muuteman kerran muutemassa lajissa on "erehdytty" käräyttämään myös huippuja, mutta se on havaittu lajin kannalta tuhoisaksi.

Tuon haastattelun perusteella Kallio tietää mistä puhuu ja mun lainaama pätkä voi hyvin olla tarkoitettu ymmärrettäväksi niin kuin mä sen ymmärsin.  :Vink:

----------


## Fifi

Ylen urheilusivuilla on video haastattelusta, mutta en saa sitä auki.

----------


## Tietämätön

> Tuota ei varmaankaan tarkoitettu, (etkö oikeasti ymmärrä mitä Kallio tarkoitti?), välillä voi jättää jotain lukijankin älykkyyden varaan vai pitääkö aina kaikki vääntää rautalangasta. Kun irroitellaan lauseita asiayhteydestä niin kyllä toisten tekstejä voi manipuloida mielin määrin. 
> Nomen est omen.



Juuri sellaisen kuvan tuosta lausunnosta saa. Ellei sitä tarkoitettu, niin oli huonosti muotoiltu ja nimenomaan tällaisissa arkaluonteisissa asioissa pitää käyttää rautalankaa.
Lukijan älykkyyden varaan en ainakaan itse jättäisi yhtään mitään, koska ne idiootit ymmärtävät kaiken väärin.

----------


## StantheMan

Operaatio Puerton papereita PDF-tiedostoina: 

Puerto

Jos eivät ole aikaisemmin tuttuja ja salapoliisityö kiinnostaa. Siellähän tuo Albertokin on selkeästi mainittu.  :Sarkastinen: 

"Vanha, mutta ajankohtainen"

----------


## wiljami

> Linkin takaa osui silmään sauraava arviointi Osakan testeistä:
> 
> "- Muutama käry, jotta voitaisiin osoittaa, että järjestelmä toimii. Mutta ei liian montaa, jotta huomio ei keskity dopingiin, vaan voitaisiin keskittyä nauttimaan hyvästä urheilusta. Yhtään suomalaiskäryä ei tule, Kallio ennakoi."
> 
> Onkohan tuo jo sovittu?



Lausunto nyt on irroitettu asiayhteydestä ylen toimittajan toimesta. Kun Suomen antidopingtoimikunnan valvontalautakunnan puheenjohtajalta kysytään, montako käryä odotat Osakasta, looginen vastaus on yllä. 

Kun kysymys jätetään pois ja kerrotaan lausunnon antaja, tulkinta on tällä palstalla  :Sarkastinen: 

t.w

----------


## Fifi

En yhtään ymmärrä. Tuo lausuntohan aivan selvästi viittaa siihen, ettei kaikkia dopingtapauksia paljasteta, vaan koko homma on teatteria. Miten tuon voisi muuten tulkita?

----------


## Jarko

> En yhtään ymmärrä. Tuo lausuntohan aivan selvästi viittaa siihen, ettei kaikkia dopingtapauksia paljasteta, vaan koko homma on teatteria. Miten tuon voisi muuten tulkita?



Siis kun koko homman kuunteli/katsoi niin tuo lainaus/lausunto oli selkeästi hymyn kera esitetty toive siitä mitä tämä henkilö haluaisi tapahtuvan. Eli realistisesti ei voi odottaa ettei yhtään käryä tulisi, mutta toisaalta ei olisi kiva jos tulisi liikaa. Ja tietenkin suomalaisena ei halua suomalaisten käryävän.

Vaikka tässä olisikin joku suuren suuri salaliittoteoria taustalla niin ei kukaan vahingossa sitä noin selkeästi paljastaisi. Haloo?! Katsokaa itse ne lähteet alusta loppuun ja hutkikaa sitten vasta...

----------


## ketju44

> En yhtään ymmärrä. Tuo lausuntohan aivan selvästi viittaa siihen, ettei kaikkia dopingtapauksia paljasteta, vaan koko homma on teatteria. Miten tuon voisi muuten tulkita?



Höpö höpö  :Sarkastinen: . Kyllä kanta on selkeästi , ettei käryjä toivota. Kuitenkin factat tietäen , kaiken todennäköisyyn vuoksi niitä pitää kuitenkin tulla. Muuten on taas pahasti jääty jälkeen.

----------


## Tietämätön

> Ibanin näytetän lähetettiin tutkittavaksi synteettisestä testosta, ja se todettiin olevan Ibanin omaa tuotantoa. Lisäksi tämä ei ole ensimmäinen kerta, kun raja-arvo ylittyy. Siksihän hänelläonkin UCI:n sertifikaatti tämän asian suhteen.
> "everybody knows Mayo has a special certificate,”Joxean Fernández Matxin told the Diario Vasco newspaper in Spain. "
> 
> Hormonitasot ovat yksi osa urheilijan luontaista lahjakkuutta. Meitä ei ole veistetty samasta puusta. Varsinkin naisilla korkean luontaisen testotason omaavat saavat ratkaisen kilpailuedun kanssasisariinsa nähden.



Heh, heh. Taas se nähtiin kuinka luontaista Mayon lahjakkuus taas oli. Itse en kyllä lähtisi puolustelemaan yhdenkään urheilijan puolesta jotain epäselviä dopingtestejä, koska siinä on hiukan liian suuri riski leimautua vähintäänkin hyväuskoiseksi hölmöksi.
Miten kukaan enää viitsii uskoa urheilijoiden ja niiden taustajoukkojen selityksiä?

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Lainaus:
                                                                      Alkuperäinen lähettäjä: *GTCR*  
_
Hormonitasot ovat yksi osa urheilijan luontaista lahjakkuutta. Meitä ei ole veistetty samasta puusta. Varsinkin naisilla korkean luontaisen testotason omaavat saavat ratkaisen kilpailuedun kanssasisariinsa nähden._ 

 Siis mitä enemmän naisella on "munaa" sitä paremmin hän pärjää. Mutta jos tädillä olisi munat setähän hän olisi.

----------


## fisuman

Mä satuin katsomaan ton Kallion haastattelun aamutelkkarista ja siinä kaikki sanottu oli hyvin järkevää kuten teeveeurheilulääkäriltä yleensäkin mutta tossa artikkelissa lausunto on muokattu vihjaamaan jotain ihan muuta. Oikeasti haastattelu meni niin että ensin toimittaja ja Kallio yhteistuumin arvelivat että dopingia käytetään mutta asiantuntevat kayttäjät ovat aina pakostikin yhden askeleen testaajia edellä ja sitten jotakuinkin näin:
Toimittaja: "Montako käryä arvelet Osakassa tulevan?"
Kallio: "No, toivottavasti muutama käry jotta nähtäisiin dopingtestauksen toimivan mutta ei liian montaa ettei kaikki huomio keskity dopingiin vaan voitaisiin nauttia urheilusuorituksista."

Siis mitään kulissien takaisiin sopimuksiin viittaavaakaan ei sanottu enkä usko sellaista olevan kansainvälisissä liitoissa. Sen sijaan kansallisissa lajiliitoissa tilanne on eräissä maissa takuulla toinen eli urheilijan käryä yritetään peitellä mahdollisimman kauan ja sitten selitellä että tuomio olis mahdolisimman pieni. Esim äskettäin ne kaksi saman valmentajan itä-eurooppalaista naisyleisurheilijaa joille oma liitto ehdotti mitätöntä rangaistusta mutta kansainvälinen liitto ei sitä hyväksynyt vaan vaatii normirangaistusta eli 2 vuotta bannia.

----------


## GTCR

> Heh, heh. Taas se nähtiin kuinka luontaista Mayon lahjakkuus taas oli. Itse en kyllä lähtisi puolustelemaan yhdenkään urheilijan puolesta jotain epäselviä dopingtestejä, koska siinä on hiukan liian suuri riski leimautua vähintäänkin hyväuskoiseksi hölmöksi.
> Miten kukaan enää viitsii uskoa urheilijoiden ja niiden taustajoukkojen selityksiä?



Heh! Eihän hän testosta kärähtänyt, vaan jostain muusta. Länsimaiseen oikeuskäytäntöön ei kuulu noitavainot. Sie oot tosiaan tietämätön :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MV

> Ketä WADA muka suojelee? Ennen WADAA todellakin näytti siltä, että dopingia ei edes yritetä kitkeä. Kun WADA aloitti toimintansa oikein toden teolla, niin tulostakin alkoi syntyä. Minä ainakin näen aika pitkälle pelkästään WADAn ansioksi, että jenkkiyleisurheilijatkin alkoivat käryämään ja ammattimaisia dopinlaboratorioita on paljastettu.



Silloin kun laji oli kisaorganisaattoreiden käsissä, ei dopingongelmaa ollut. Mitä nyt ihmisiä kuoli, mutta sehän kuuluu asiaan.

Yksi ongelma tässä on se, että WADA suojelee itseään, samoin kuin UCI ja ASO jne. Eli jos lajiliitot saavat dopingkontrollin toimimaan, se on WADAn kannalta paha asia. Tämä vielä korostuu, kun asialla on vahvoja persoonia (Pound, Verbruggen, Leblanc).

Moniko muistaa, että kun IOC painosti UCIn allekirjoittamaan WADAn säännöt, oli välitön seuraus se, että Ateenassa ajoi kilpailukiellossa olleita kuskeja. UCIn 4v panna lyheni kahteen. Tyypillistä.

----------


## StantheMan

Tässä artikkeli amerikkalaisten tekopyhyydestä doping-asioissa:

sports.espn

----------


## arctic biker

http://team-csc.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=5982

----------


## Marko Kovanen

> http://team-csc.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=5982



Vielä kun jäis kiinni... Odotan innolla Evansin ja Gerdemannin kiinnijäämisiä. Ovat jauhaneen niin suurta basaa puhtaudesta, että kiinnijääminen ois ihan oikein.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## apartanen

:No huh!:  Tuo CSC-foorumi tuntuu olevan täynnä täysin hulluja fanaatikkoja. Kukaan muu kuin CSC:n kuskit eivät aja puhtain paperein ja perustelut ovat aivan uskomattomia tyyliin ajaja x käyttää, koska oli nopeampi kuin Sastre, joka on ihan varmasti puhtain paperein liikkeellä, kun oli vasta neljäs. Kyllä vanha lukion filosofian opettajani pyörisi haudassa jos olisi kuollut tuollaisen perustelun nähdessään.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Ohiampuja

Juu, tämä meidän oma netti vaikuttaa ihan fiksulta ja asialliselta.   :Hymy:

----------


## arctic biker

> Juu, tämä meidän oma netti vaikuttaa ihan fiksulta ja asialliselta.



veit sanat suustani

----------


## apartanen

> veit sanat suustani



No en uskaltanut laittaa mitään tästä meidän omasta foorumistamme, kun joku olisi kuitenkin suuttunut. Nuo tanskalaiset ei kuitenkaan ymmärrä, joten niitä voi huoletta moittia.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## arctic biker

ja hyvä kun ei puhuta pesäpallosta, terveisin vaan vanha kipan jäsen..,.
siis Kiteen Pallo . vielä ei muistini mukaan pesäpallossa yhtään käryä?

----------


## vema60

> No en uskaltanut laittaa mitään tästä meidän omasta foorumistamme, kun joku olisi kuitenkin suuttunut. Nuo tanskalaiset ei kuitenkaan ymmärrä, joten niitä voi huoletta moittia.



Ootko varma
Uusi jäsen *DradsVurarE* Tanskasta

----------


## apartanen

> Ootko varma
> Uusi jäsen *DradsVurarE* Tanskasta



Saatta olla, että en ihan vähään aikaan tule foorumille, pitää vaihtaa lukot.

----------


## Mazisika

http://www.mtv3.fi/urheilu/muutlajit...2007/08/550510  Kuka siellä toisessa topikissa haikaili samaslaista nuorten keskitettyä valmennusta kuin Kazakstanissa? Eikös DDR:ssäkin ollut joku keskitetty systeemi?

----------


## makkeli

On se nyt perkele, jos ei saa kilpailutauoilla veren kanssa läträtä. Sama kuin työnantajani kieltäisi perjantairyypyt  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## OJ

> http://www.mtv3.fi/urheilu/muutlajit...2007/08/550510  Kuka siellä toisessa topikissa haikaili samaslaista nuorten keskitettyä valmennusta kuin Kazakstanissa? Eikös DDR:ssäkin ollut joku keskitetty systeemi?



Niin...vähän sama meininki kuin esim. Australiassa. Kun nyt täällä osataan kertoa minkälaisia paheen pesiä noi keskukset ovat, niin foorumilaiset osaavat varmaankin valaista minua, että olisikohan noissa mahdollisesti myös persaukisten perheiden tenaville koulutusta tarjolla joidenkin muiden entisen itä-blokin maiden tapaan?

Ja tämä uutinenhan istuu dopingpaukku-ketjuun kuin sika suonsilmään.

----------


## arctic biker

*Cyclassics refuse Contador with anti-doping measures*

The Vattenfall Cyclassics ProTour race in Hamburg, Germany, is playing the hard line: "Our basic position is that no rider from the Fuentes list will be at the start." According to the race organizers, this includes Discovery Channel's Tour de France winner Alberto Contador (who is not scheduled to ride the race anyway), and they are extending their list to exclude such riders as Michael Rasmussen and Milram's Alessandro Petacchi.
"We are against doping. But we are convinced that the way has to go away from the populist challenges and lead to practical measures," said Michael Hinz, spokesman for race organizer Upsolut, to the German press agency _dpa_.
Some of the concrete anti-doping measures will be taken at the insistence of German ARD television, which will broadcast the race. The measures include an increased number of doping controls. "Right now we are coordinating with the UCI as to what measures we can plan and what makes sense," Hinz said.

*Contador to hold press conference on Friday*

Alberto Contador (Discovery Channel) 
Photo ©: Sirotti
Freshly crowned Tour de France winner Alberto Contador is scheduled to issue a public statement Friday along with Discovery Channel Team director Johan Bruyneel at the offices of Spain's Superior Council for Sports according to the _International Herald Tribune_.
The rider has been tied to _Operación Puerto_, the Spanish doping investigation. He is expected to make a statement, but not answer questions. No information was provided about the content of the upcoming announcement.
In 2006, Contador rode for Liberty Seguros, which was disqualified from the Tour de France before the race; hence he did not contest that edition. He has maintained his innocence saying he was in the wrong place at the wrong time although his name has allegedly appeared in documents relating to Dr. Eufemiano Fuentes, who was at the center of the _Operación Puerto_ scandal. 
Biologist Werner Franke recently turned

saas nähdä mitä hää huomenna kertoo?? juttu oli eilen cyclingnewsillä ja velonewsillä esillä

----------


## Marko Kovanen

Kertoo varmaan lopettavansa kun on kyllästynyt noitavainoon...

----------


## Kristian Ovaska

Olisikohan fiksua antaa DNA-näyte niin pääsee eroon noitavainoista. Tosin jos näyte täsmää espanjalaisen tohtorin veripusseihin niin sitten se ei ole kovin fiksua.

----------


## MV

> Olisikohan fiksua antaa DNA-näyte niin pääsee eroon noitavainoista. Tosin jos näyte täsmää espanjalaisen tohtorin veripusseihin niin sitten se ei ole kovin fiksua.



Käsittääkseni A.C.:ltä ei ole löydetty veripusseja. RBR:n mukaan niissä julkaistuissa dokumenteissa lukee, että "A.C.:lle ei mitään tai samaa kuin J.J.:lle." Ei jaksa kahlata koko materiaalia läpi, ja tarkastaa itse. Se ei ole ihan selvää, että onko se sen Franken aineisto - mistä tämä viimeisin kohu on noussut - samaa vai jotain muuta. Nähtävästi AC oli hierarkiassa niin alhaalla, ettei omaa ohjelmaa oltu tehty, ainakaan niillä parhailla matskuilla. Kuvaavaa, että Jackshella (eli JJ) on ollut vaikeuksia muistaa koko AC:tä.

----------


## Marko Kovanen

Joo ja muisti alkaa kummasti palailla kun toinen voittaa Tourin...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## arctic biker

> *Doping for seniors*
> 
> 
> In Italy a 55 year-old was caught for doping in an amateur race. The rider for Team Marlis won a race in the category for 55 to 59 year-olds, but CONI, the Italian Olympic committee, announced that the amateur racer was caught for using high blood pressure medicine, according to _La Gazzetta dello sport_. He is facing a suspension until he turns 57 as well as a revoking of his title.



Italiaanot on näköjään tosissaan mutta että verenpainelääkityskin katsotaan dopingiksi??? no ei oo kilpailulisenssiä eikä tuu, eikä oo onneksi
verenpainettakaan...

----------


## Wilier

> Italiaanot on näköjään tosissaan mutta että verenpainelääkityskin katsotaan dopingiksi??? no ei oo kilpailulisenssiä eikä tuu, eikä oo onneksi
> verenpainettakaan...



Ikä ja lääkitys täsmää myös meikäläiseen, mutta enpä tiennyt doupanneeni. En ole tosin osallistunut kilpailuihin saati sitten voittanut. Heitin juuri 84 km Klaukkalaan, Lahnuksentiellä ohitin ravintola Dopingin, mutta en poikennut. Ensi kerralla sitten, kun olo tuntuu nautituista aineista huolimatta niin nuutuneelta. Ja oli niin hikikin.

----------


## Tietämätön

> Italiaanot on näköjään tosissaan mutta että verenpainelääkityskin katsotaan dopingiksi??? no ei oo kilpailulisenssiä eikä tuu, eikä oo onneksi
> verenpainettakaan...



Jos kilpailijalla on joku lääkitys, niin siihen on käsittääkseni haettava lupa.

----------


## ketju44

..vetäytyy pyöräilyn sponsoroinnista , sen maineen vuoksi. Onko kuitenkin oikein , että  laji yritetään puhdistaa ja joutuu siitä kärsimään  :Sarkastinen: .

----------


## Attitude

No jos Discoveryn vetäjä (siis nyttemmin ex-vetäjä...) toteaa että; 

– Olin yhteydessä sponsoriehdokkaisiin, mutta laji on niin huonossa jamassa, ettei kukaan halua olla tekemisissä sen kanssa, Bruyneel kertoi tv-haastattelussa.

Kertoo ihan kaiken koko lajin tilasta. Helppo ymmärtää yrityksiä. En itsekkään sijoittaisi senttiäkään touhuun jos tavoitteena olisi yritykseni tai tuotteeni kaupallinen edistäminen. On meinaan riskit negatiiviselle maineelle pikkasen turhan isot.

----------


## ketju44

Niinpä tietenkin  :Sarkastinen: . On helpompi tukea lajeja joita ei testa. Amerikkalainen jalkapallo , jääkiekko ( NHL ) , vapaapaini jne................
Paska maa!

----------


## YT

Kyllä varmaan sponssi löytyisi, jos Lance vetäisi taas succicset jalkaan.

----------


## Marko Kovanen

Turha itkee "pahojen" sponsoreiden perään, kun talli itse lopetti neuvottelut.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?..._closesdoors07

----------


## ketju44

Tapio Videman puolustaa dopingin sallimista. Mies on sitä ikäluokkaa , että taitaa olla oma lehmä ojassa. Tottahan tietenkin on myös , että tasa-arvo lisääntyy , mutta.................
Tuo geenidoping on aika pelottavan tuntuista ja tulee mieleen onko geenimuunneltu rehu se suurin huolen aihe ?

----------


## Tietämätön

> Tuo geenidoping on aika pelottavan tuntuista ja tulee mieleen onko geenimuunneltu rehu se suurin huolen aihe ?



En ole perehtynyt asiaan, mutta ilmeisesti geenidopingissa pitää doupata syntymätöntä lasta eikä vasta jälkeenpäin? Jos tuolla tavalla tulee terveempiä ihmisiä, niin sehän on ihan ok. Pitäisi sitten vain olla eri sarjat kuten hevosurheilussakin suomenhevosille ja lämminverisille.

Jos lapsesta tulee lyhytikäinen, mutta pystyy urheilemaan maalleen kunniaa viitisen vuotta ennen elimistön pettämistä, niin kyseessä on äärimmäisen epäeettistä toimintaa.

----------


## ketju44

> Jos tuolla tavalla tulee terveempiä ihmisiä, niin sehän on ihan ok. .



Tuskin mikään "jalostus" yksinomaan tukee terveyttä , varsinkaan jos nim.om. haetaan kauneutta tai yliurheilijaa.  Joskus luin sellaisesta geenimuuntelun mahdollisuudesta jossa haettiin parasta mahdollista sotilasta  :No huh!: .
Entä nyt jo räjähdysmäisesti kasvanut ylikansoitus ? Toisaalta se on ongelma vielä noissa banaanivaltioissa  :Cool: .

----------


## Batti

Kuuluukohan Antonio Puerta Fuentesin tuttuihin?
Hyväkuntoisen 22-vuotiaan sydänkohtaus ei ole ihan tavallista. Taustallahan voi olla tietenkin piilevä synnynnäinen sydänvika, mutta tuli vaan mieleen kaikenlaista.
Pikaista paranemista espanjalaisen suosikkijoukkueeni pelimiehelle, vaikka ennuste ei hyvältä näytäkään.

----------


## TURISTI

ProTour-tallit perustivat antidoping-yhteenliittymän

Kaksitoista pyöräilyn ProTour-tallia on sopinut dopingin vastaisten toimien kiristämisestä. Tallit ovat perustaneet yhteenliittymän, johon kuuluvilta pyöräilijöiltä otetaan vähintään 15 veritestiä ja 15 virtsatestiä ensi kauden aikana.

- Se tarkoittaa jopa 600 testiä tallia kohden, tallit kertoivat tiedotteessaan.

- Keinot ovat kovimmat mahdolliset, totesi kansainvälisen ammattipyöräilytallien liiton puheenjohtaja Gerrit Middag.

Suomalaisajaja Kjell Carlströmin Liquigas-tallin lisäksi yhteenliittymään kuuluvat Team CSC, T-Mobile, Rabobank, Euskaltel, Caisse d'Epargne, Saunier-Duval, Quick-Step Innergetic, Lampre-Fondital, Team Milram, Predictor-Lotto ja Gerolsteiner.

Bouygues-Telecom, Credit Agricole, Cofidis ja AG2R eivät olleet mukana keskiviikon tapaamisessa. Middagin mukaan myös muut tallit tulevat myöhemmin mukaan yhteenliittymään.

Uudet antidoping-säännökset tulevat voimaan tammikuussa, joilloin 80 prosentti testeistä tullaan tekemään kilpailuiden ulkopuolella. Testit tulee tekemään riippumaton taho, joka toimii läheisessä yhteistyössä kansainvälisen pyöräilyunionin (UCI) kanssa ja noudattaa maailman antidoping toimiston ja UCI:n sääntöjä.

Aiemmin tänä vuonna tallit ja UCI yrittivät puuttua dopingin käyttöön pyytämällä pyöräilijöitä allekirjoittamaan todistuksen, etteivät jo käytä kiellettyjä aineita. Allekirjoittaneiden kerrottiin sitoutuvat sanktioihin, kuten palkkatulojen menetyksiin. Kesän Ranskan ympäriajossa jäi kiellettyjen aineiden käytöstä kuitenkin useampi ajaja.

Doping-käryt ja entisten ajajien doping-tunnustukset ovat vahingoittaneet pyöräilyn mainetta. UCI on saanut osakseen voimakasta arvostelua, sillä se ei arvostelijoiden mielestä panosta riittävästi antidoping-työhön.

Valverde ulkona MM-kisoista

UCI ilmoitti, että pyöräilijä Alejandro Valverde ei saa osallistua maantiepyöräilyn MM-kilpailuihin, jotka käydään Stuttgartissa 26.-30.9. UCI toivoo lisäksi, että Valverden osallisuutta Espanjan poliisin tutkimaan verodoping-skandaaliin, Operaatio Puertoon, tutkittaisiin.

Liitto epäilee pyöräilijän syyllistyneet doping-rikkomukseen, sillä Operaatio Puertoon liittyvissä tutkimuksissa on tullut esille useita dokumentteja, joissa hänet mainitaan.

Erik Zabel sen sijaan valittiin Saksan joukkueeseen. Zabelin puhtaus on kyseenalaistettu sen jälkeen, kun hän kertoi käyttäneensä EPO:a lyhyen ajan vuoden 1996 Ranskan ympäriajossa.

YLE-AP-AFP
_________

----------


## Söötti

Iloisia suomalaisuutisia maailmalta:
http://www.theonion.com/content/news...finish_tour_de

----------


## Janu

> Iloisia suomalaisuutisia maailmalta:
> http://www.theonion.com/content/news...finish_tour_de



Hahahahahahaha  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## OJ

Ja nyt ei sitten Puerto papereilla olekaan mitään tekoa? Cyclingnews kertoo.

Noi espanjalaiset on kyllä niin hanurista kuin olla ja voi. Ensin ollaan lahtaamassa kaikki muut listan nimet, mutta sitten kun omaan satsin voimalla mäkiä ylös lentävään kultapoikaan koskemassa, niin johan kelkka kääntyy. No mitä muuta voisi espanjalaisilta odottaakaan.

----------


## ketju44

> Ja nyt ei sitten Puerto papereilla olekaan mitään tekoa? Cyclingnews kertoo.
> 
> Noi espanjalaiset on kyllä niin hanurista kuin olla ja voi. Ensin ollaan lahtaamassa kaikki muut listan nimet, mutta sitten kun omaan satsin voimalla mäkiä ylös lentävään kultapoikaan koskemassa, niin johan kelkka kääntyy. No mitä muuta voisi espanjalaisilta odottaakaan.



Niin se maailma muuttuu......... :Sarkastinen:  Voi v....

----------


## harley

> Ja nyt ei sitten Puerto papereilla olekaan mitään tekoa? Cyclingnews kertoo.
> 
> Noi espanjalaiset on kyllä niin hanurista kuin olla ja voi. Ensin ollaan lahtaamassa kaikki muut listan nimet, mutta sitten kun omaan satsin voimalla mäkiä ylös lentävään kultapoikaan koskemassa, niin johan kelkka kääntyy. No mitä muuta voisi espanjalaisilta odottaakaan.



On tullut mieleen et listalla oli niin paljon nimiä pyötäilyn ulkopuoleltakin ja niden nimien takan rahakkaat liitot jotka tukehduttaneet tutkimukset. Esim:jalkapallo ja tennis sekä yleisurheilu. Katse sinne päin enempi

----------


## OJ

> On tullut mieleen et listalla oli niin paljon nimiä pyötäilyn ulkopuoleltakin ja niden nimien takan rahakkaat liitot jotka tukehduttaneet tutkimukset. Esim:jalkapallo ja tennis sekä yleisurheilu. Katse sinne päin enempi



No toi ei tule tapahtumaan se on ihan selvä.

Kun lukee cyclingnewsin uutisia, niin tulee vaan äkäiseksi. Nyt Echavarrikin itkee, että UCI ei ole reilu. Joku voisi vetää noita ihan reilusti turpaan.

----------


## A R:nen

Flandis nyt sitten ainakin hävisi juttunsa.

----------


## Tietämätön

> On tullut mieleen et listalla oli niin paljon nimiä pyötäilyn ulkopuoleltakin ja niden nimien takan rahakkaat liitot jotka tukehduttaneet tutkimukset. Esim:jalkapallo ja tennis sekä yleisurheilu. Katse sinne päin enempi



Noi rahakkaat liitot ovat muka niin mahtavia, että pystyvät estämään poliisin tutkimukset? Pyöräilijät ovat taitaneet ottaa niin paljon nappia, että kaikenlaiset hallusinaatiot ja salaliittoteoriat valtaavat päänupin. Pikku breikki douppaamiseen ja kävely raittiissa ulkoilmassa voisi auttaa ensihätään.

----------


## ketju44

> Noi rahakkaat liitot ovat muka niin mahtavia, että pystyvät estämään poliisin tutkimukset? Pyöräilijät ovat taitaneet ottaa niin paljon nappia, että kaikenlaiset hallusinaatiot ja salaliittoteoriat valtaavat päänupin. Pikku breikki douppaamiseen ja kävely raittiissa ulkoilmassa voisi auttaa ensihätään.



Taisi olla niin villiä ja hallitsematonta pyöräilijöiden lääkkeillä rällääminen ,että siihen oli pakko puuttua. Kehonrakentajista taas kukaan ei viitsi pitää lukua  :Leveä hymy: .

----------


## OJ

> Noi rahakkaat liitot ovat muka niin mahtavia, että pystyvät estämään poliisin tutkimukset? Pyöräilijät ovat taitaneet ottaa niin paljon nappia, että kaikenlaiset hallusinaatiot ja salaliittoteoriat valtaavat päänupin. Pikku breikki douppaamiseen ja kävely raittiissa ulkoilmassa voisi auttaa ensihätään.



No ei ainakaan ne loput 150 nimeä Puerto-listalla kiinnosta ketään. Kun kattelee miten Espanjassa ministeritasoa myöten nyt puolustellaan Valverdea, niin en nyt ihan hirveen yllättynyt olisi jos viranomaiset katselisivat läpi sormien mitä esim. futiksessa tapahtuu kun se nyt sattuu olemaan aika iso juttu noissa manner-Euroopan maissa.

Pyöräilijöiden douppaaminen villiä ja hallitsematonta. Ei sitä voi kieltää etteikö doping olisi ollut isossa roolissa varsinkin -80 ja -90 luvuilla kun testaaminen oli käsittääkseni lähes olematonta. Ihan mielenkiintoista kuitenkin, että joku kykenee vakavasti väittämään pyöräilyn olleen tai olevan jotenkin likaisempaa kuin mitä muut lajit ovat. Mitenkäs se oli, testaako yksikään muu lajiliitto EPOa tai verimanipulaatiota tai edes hematokriittia?

----------


## fiber

> Mitenkäs se oli, testaako yksikään muu lajiliitto EPOa tai verimanipulaatiota tai edes hematokriittia?



Kyllä monissa "pikkulajeissa" on oltu ihan yhtä tosissaan kuin pyöräilyssä, esim. hiihto tai suunnistus. Mutta olet oikeassa isojen lajien kuten futiksen suhteen.

www.antidoping.fi: "EPO testaus kohdistuu kestävyyslajeihin, esimerkiksi hiihto, uinti, triathlon, pyöräily jne. ADT kohdistaa EPO-testit pääasiassa eri kestävyyslajeissa edustusurheilijoihin ja kansainvälisen tason urheilijoihin." Vuonna 2003 Suomen epo-testeistä tehtiin ADT:n toimintakertomuksen mukaan 42 % hiihdossa, 15 % pyöräilyssä ja ampumahiihdossa 10 % yleisurheilussa sekä 9 % suunnistuksessa.

WADAn sivuilla (www.wada-ama.org) on selkeälukuiset vuosiraportit, joissa on myös graafit eri lajiliittojen testauksista. 2006 lajiliitot tekivät WADAlle reilut 3000 kisojen ulkopuolista virtsatestiä ja 270 veritestiä. Pissatestejä tekivät eniten Kv. Painonnostoliitto, Uintiliitto ja Soutuliitto. Veritestejä tekivät eniten Kv. Soutuliitto, Luisteluliitto, Biathlonliitto ja Tennisliitto. Pyöräilyliiitto UCI oli lähellä näitä mainittuja (105 virtsatestiä, 22 veritestiä).

Veritestitaulukossa ei jalkapalloliitto FIFAa ole mainittu lainkaan, mutta virtsatestitaulukkoon se on saanut oman sarakkeensa. Sen kohdalla on lukema: 0

----------


## OJ

> Kyllä monissa "pikkulajeissa" on oltu ihan yhtä tosissaan kuin pyöräilyssä, esim. hiihto tai suunnistus. Mutta olet oikeassa isojen lajien kuten futiksen suhteen.
> 
> www.antidoping.fi: "EPO testaus kohdistuu kestävyyslajeihin, esimerkiksi hiihto, uinti, triathlon, pyöräily jne. ADT kohdistaa EPO-testit pääasiassa eri kestävyyslajeissa edustusurheilijoihin ja kansainvälisen tason urheilijoihin." Vuonna 2003 Suomen epo-testeistä tehtiin ADT:n toimintakertomuksen mukaan 42 % hiihdossa, 15 % pyöräilyssä ja ampumahiihdossa 10 % yleisurheilussa sekä 9 % suunnistuksessa.
> 
> WADAn sivuilla (www.wada-ama.org) on selkeälukuiset vuosiraportit, joissa on myös graafit eri lajiliittojen testauksista. 2006 lajiliitot tekivät WADAlle reilut 3000 kisojen ulkopuolista virtsatestiä ja 270 veritestiä. Pissatestejä tekivät eniten Kv. Painonnostoliitto, Uintiliitto ja Soutuliitto. Veritestejä tekivät eniten Kv. Soutuliitto, Luisteluliitto, Biathlonliitto ja Tennisliitto. Pyöräilyliiitto UCI oli lähellä näitä mainittuja (105 virtsatestiä, 22 veritestiä).
> 
> Veritestitaulukossa ei jalkapalloliitto FIFAa ole mainittu lainkaan, mutta virtsatestitaulukkoon se on saanut oman sarakkeensa. Sen kohdalla on lukema: 0



Ja sitä hematokriittia ei silti taideta mitata tai jos mitataan, niin näissä muissa lajeissa ei ole rajana 50? Kun epo häviää elimistöstä parhaimmillaan "muutamassa" tunnissa, niin pelkkä epon testaaminen on aika hyödytöntä. Aika selvää nyt on, että hiihdossa satsin voimalla kiivetään palkintopallille tai sitten Suomessa ei vain yksinkertaisesti enää 2001 vuoden jälkeen ole ollut lahjakkaita hiihtäjiä...paitsi ehkä naisissa.

Mä muuten luulin, että kilpailuissa tehtävät testit laskettaisiin UCI:n tekemiksi testeiksi, mutta ei näköjään.

----------


## Fillarijeti

> Ihan mielenkiintoista kuitenkin, että joku kykenee vakavasti väittämään pyöräilyn olleen tai olevan jotenkin likaisempaa kuin mitä muut lajit ovat. Mitenkäs se oli, testaako yksikään muu lajiliitto EPOa tai verimanipulaatiota tai edes hematokriittia?



Aika kovapäisiltä ammattilaispyöräilijät tosiaan vaikuttavat, voisi kai puhua umpiluupäistä.

 Hiihtäjien starttioikeutta testaavia hemoglobiinitestejä on tehty viitisen vuotta. Hemoglobiinitesti vastaa hematokriittitestiä eli se ei ole varsinainen dopingtesti, vaan puhutaan ns. terveystestistä: http://www.fasterskier.com/training3079.html. Hemoglobiinirajojen ylitys johtaa viiden päivän karenssiin. EPO:n käyttö kulkeutui hiihtoon suurista ammattilaislajeista 1990-luvun lopulla, mutta nykyisin hiihtäjien hemoglobiiniarvot vastaavat muun väestön arvoja.

  Suunnistus on seuraamassa hiihdon ja pyöräilyn jälkiä kisaa edeltävässä veriarvojen testaamisessa, mutta mm. yleisurheilu luottaa yhä satunnaisiin EPO-testeihin, joilla toki yllättäen harjoituskaudella tehtyinä on saatu jatkuvasti kiinni suuriakin ”kaloja”.

----------


## Pyöräpummi

> Veridoping kulkeutui hiihtoon suurista ammattilaislajeista 1990-luvun lopulla, mutta nykyisin hiihtäjien hemoglobiiniarvot vastaavat muun väestön arvoja.



Muistan lukeneeni että veritankkaus alunperin kehitettiin Suomessa 60-luvulla juuri hiihtoa varten. Suomalaisen urheilulääketieteen suuri lahja mailmalle.
Sittemminhän sillä voitettiin kestävyysjuoksussa olympiamitaleita.

Hiihto ikävä kyllä on niin köyhä ja pieni laji että sen sisällä olisi vaikea rahoittaa Fuentesin doping-coctaileja.
Ne eivät olleet mitään pieniä summia joita mm. Ullrich  maksoi Fuentesille.

----------


## Fillarijeti

> Muistan lukeneeni että veritankkaus alunperin kehitettiin Suomessa 60-luvulla juuri hiihtoa varten. Suomalaisen urheilulääketieteen suuri lahja mailmalle.
> Sittemminhän sillä voitettiin kestävyysjuoksussa olympiamitaleita.



Olet lukenut ja uskonut jälleen lehtisatuja. Tulokset ja tutkimukset puhuvat ihan muuta. Lainasitkin tekstiäni väärin, hävytön.

----------


## ketju44

> Pyöräilijöiden douppaaminen villiä ja hallitsematonta. Ei sitä voi kieltää etteikö doping olisi ollut isossa roolissa varsinkin -80 ja -90 luvuilla kun testaaminen oli käsittääkseni lähes olematonta. Ihan mielenkiintoista kuitenkin, että joku kykenee vakavasti väittämään pyöräilyn olleen tai olevan jotenkin likaisempaa kuin mitä muut lajit ovat.




Keksi joku hyvä syy miksi noi testaukset olisi muuten aloitettu?  Mooraalisista syistä?  Tuskin  :Sarkastinen:  ? Pakon edessä testataan ja tämän sanon ihan vakavissani. 
Juu.....  :Sarkastinen: , voi olla että pyöräilyyn on vain tullut paljon  rehellisiä ihmisiä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## OJ

Jos joku tietää noista veriasioista jotain, niin mulla olisi kysymys. Ovatko hematokriitti ja hemoglobiini suoraan verrannollisia keskenään ja kuinka lähellä noin niinkuin keskimäärin ne toisiaan seuraavat. Mulla on nimittäin jokaisessa (4 tai 5) veritestissä ollut hematokriitti haarukassa 47-48 ja hemoglobiini muistaakseni 142-147.

Mä olen elänyt siinä luulossa, että toi veritankkaus olisi ollut kestävyysjuoksun juttuja.





> Keksi joku hyvä syy miksi noi testaukset olisi muuten aloitettu?  Mooraalisista syistä?  Tuskin  ? Pakon edessä testataan ja tämän sanon ihan vakavissani. 
> Juu..... , voi olla että pyöräilyyn on vain tullut paljon  rehellisiä ihmisiä



Sepä siinä kun en mä keksi mitään hyvää syytä miksi pyöräilyn doping-testaus on vedetty äärimmilleen, mutta muissa lajeissa testaus on aika olematonta pyöräilyyn verrattuna. Kuka pakottaa ja miksi? Lajin ulkopuoleltahan se paine tulee, mutta miksi juuri pyöräilyn douppaaminen kiinnostaa lajin ulkopuolella olevia? Nyt kun tohon vedettiin WADAn tilastot testeistä, niin ymmärrään Dickin kitinää siitä, että iso D on ongelma isolla O:lla pyöräilyssä ja siihen ei edes puututa. Kun tuijottaa vain oman järjestön tilastoon, niin siltähän se näyttää. Dick on aika turpa kiinni esimerkiksi futiksesta, tai onhan se jotain siitä avautunut, mutta se ei ole 1-2 kertaa kuukaudessa tapahtuvaa kuukautisiin verrattavaa kitinää. Varmaan Dickin kitinä on herättänyt enemmän huomiota, mutta ei se varmaan yksinään riitä poliisitutkimusten aloittamiseen. Ja mitä näillä poliisitutkimuksilla saavutettiin? Ammattipyöräilyä laajemmassa mittakaavassa ei yhtään mitään.

----------


## Tuomas

OJ ei ehkä siellä periferiassa tiedä, mutta täällä on nyt keksitty uusi doping-ongelma kun kaikki asiat ovat muuteen niin hyvin että ongelmat pitää itse luoda http://www.yle.fi/urheilu/muut/id86371.html

Siis ihan uskomatonta tuubaa. Onko tässä maassa liikaa urheilijoita kun pitäisi sairaat karsia pois? Joo raja-arvotarkkailuun erivapausurheilijat...millä rahalla. Jos Suomi lähtee tossa johonkin pilottikokeeseen niin ei voi muuta kuin ihmetellä että eikö meidän urheilussa ole enää mitään muuta paikkaa rahalla  :Vihainen:  ?

Meneekö meidän urheilijoilla liian hyvin kun tollaista jaksetaan vaahdota, ei helv... 

Pistää vaan miettimään että mikähän tonkin jutun on aloittanut? Joku on alkanut itkemään kun on nähnyt toisen vetävän astmapiippua ennen kisaa?

Ei siinä, ajatus raja-arvotesteistä on hieno ja varmasti väärinkäytöksiä on varsinkin hieman villeimmissä maissa. En kuitenkaan toivo että meillä vähät urheilurahat kohdennetaan johonkin erivapausurheilijoiden kansalliseen raja-arvotestauskokeiluun...

P.S. Itselläni ei ole minkäänmoista erivapautta, enkä sellaista ihan hevin saisikaan vaikka nykyisen lääkityksen sivuvaikutukset estävätkin kilpaurheilun aika tehokkaasti  :Irvistys:

----------


## OJ

> OJ ei ehkä siellä periferiassa tiedä, mutta täällä on nyt keksitty uusi doping-ongelma kun kaikki asiat ovat muuteen niin hyvin että ongelmat pitää itse luoda http://www.yle.fi/urheilu/muut/id86371.html
> 
> Siis ihan uskomatonta tuubaa. Onko tässä maassa liikaa urheilijoita kun pitäisi sairaat karsia pois? Joo raja-arvotarkkailuun erivapausurheilijat...millä rahalla. Jos Suomi lähtee tossa johonkin pilottikokeeseen niin ei voi muuta kuin ihmetellä että eikö meidän urheilussa ole enää mitään muuta paikkaa rahalla  ?
> 
> Meneekö meidän urheilijoilla liian hyvin kun tollaista jaksetaan vaahdota, ei helv... 
> 
> Pistää vaan miettimään että mikähän tonkin jutun on aloittanut? Joku on alkanut itkemään kun on nähnyt toisen vetävän astmapiippua ennen kisaa



Ei mua kyllä haittaisi pätkääkään jos joku kilpakumppani saisi erivapauden testosteronin käyttöön ja piikittäisi sitä gramman viikossa kankkuunsa. Olisipa ainakin yksi helppo voitettava. Ja mitenniin erivapauden saanut voi vetää sitä lääkettä niin paljon kuin huvittaa? Saako sillä erivapaudella muka jonkun erivapauden testeistä yleensä? Eikö esimerkiksi Salbutamolinkin erivapauden kohdalla ole rajana 1000ng/ml tjsp. ja normaali douppitestissä testataan kuinka paljon aineita on elimistössä eikä niinkään on tai ei ole menetelmällä? Toi Krouvila tuntuu olevan jokseenkin järjissään, mutta oisko Seppälä tavoitettu matkapuhelimesta ajamassa kotiin ja kännipäissään puhunut sekavia? Jos jollain urheiluun liittyvällä organisaatiolla on liikaa rahaa, niin voi lahjoittaa ne SPU:lle koska se on ihan PA.

Täällä ison veden isommalla puolella on ratsattu UG satsilabroja, tai siis autotallilabroja missä on sekoitettu Kiinasta tuotu raakapulveri öljyyn ja myyty eteenpäin. Parasta asiassa on se, että Kiinan viranomaiset ovat olleet yhteistyössä jenkkiheppujen kanssa. Olympialaiset tulossa ja kiinalaiset haluavat vähän vaikeuttaa kilpailijoiden kisoihin valmistautumista? No kyllä noita lääkäreitä riittää ketkä määräävät ihan mitä tahansa terveille ihmisille...se on hieno asia se kapitalismi ja rahanhimo.

----------


## Huilutane

> Jos joku tietää noista veriasioista jotain, niin mulla olisi kysymys. Ovatko hematokriitti ja hemoglobiini suoraan verrannollisia keskenään ja kuinka lähellä noin niinkuin keskimäärin ne toisiaan seuraavat. Mulla on nimittäin jokaisessa (4 tai 5) veritestissä ollut hematokriitti haarukassa 47-48 ja hemoglobiini muistaakseni 142-147.



Mulla oli joku aika sitten testissä Hkr 46 ja Hbl 162, niin että eipä tuo yhteys ainakaan näin eri henkilöiden kesken tunnu olevan kovin selkeä.

----------


## KaisaTheKissa

> Mulla oli joku aika sitten testissä Hkr 46 ja Hbl 162, niin että eipä tuo yhteys ainakaan näin eri henkilöiden kesken tunnu olevan kovin selkeä.



Yleensä ne kulkevat kyllä melko käsi kädessä ellei iske paha tauti sairaus kuolema tuska.

Mulla ollut parhaimmillaan hemotokriitti 48 ja hemoglobiini 168.

----------


## KaisaTheKissa

Kyllähän noita astmapiippuja käytetään vääriin tarkoituksiin pyöräily- ja hiihtokisoissa. Joo, onhan niillä kavereilla tauti ja oikeus käyttää, mutta mun sen aineen käyttö pitäisi rajata siihen, että jos oikeasti tarttee. No, nämä sankarit vetivät "varmanpäälle" eli ihan suoraan siinä tarkoituksessa, että olisi jotain hyötyä.

Sitä ei sitten oikeasti mitenkään todista että on käyttänyt näin, koska jos on paha kohtaus tai tauti, niin ainetta on otettava niin paljon että auttaa tai muuten voi käydä ikävästi. Joten siinä voi sitten tuhlata järjettömät summat rahaa sen toteamiseen, että ihminen on oikeasti juuri sillä hetkellä tarvinnut tietyn määrän tuota ainetta jne jne.

----------


## OJ

> Kyllähän noita astmapiippuja käytetään vääriin tarkoituksiin pyöräily- ja hiihtokisoissa. Joo, onhan niillä kavereilla tauti ja oikeus käyttää, mutta mun sen aineen käyttö pitäisi rajata siihen, että jos oikeasti tarttee. No, nämä sankarit vetivät "varmanpäälle" eli ihan suoraan siinä tarkoituksessa, että olisi jotain hyötyä.
> 
> Sitä ei sitten oikeasti mitenkään todista että on käyttänyt näin, koska jos on paha kohtaus tai tauti, niin ainetta on otettava niin paljon että auttaa tai muuten voi käydä ikävästi. Joten siinä voi sitten tuhlata järjettömät summat rahaa sen toteamiseen, että ihminen on oikeasti juuri sillä hetkellä tarvinnut tietyn määrän tuota ainetta jne jne.



Ei sitä salbutamolipiippua saa poikkeusluvalliseksi ihan käymällä lääkärissä ja sanomalla morjens. Jos joku on käynyt lyömässä kättä päivää lääkärin kanssa ja sitten on kirjoitettu jotain lappua ja sitten sitä toimiteltu johonkin, niin kannattaa varautua siihen, ettei mitään poikkeuslupaa olekaan kun käry käy. ADT ei varmasti katso pyöräilijöiden tapauksia läpi sormien. Ihan oikeaan poikkeuslupaan on joutunut juoksemaan useammankin kerran testeissä ainakin ne kenellä tällainen lupa on.

Ei tohon kyllä mitään lisätestejä tarvitse. Se 1000ng/ml on aika sopiva ja jos tosta menee yli, niin sitten tutkitaan ja mahdollisesti hutkitaan. Yksikään jonkin sortin kohtauksen saanut tuskin voittaa kisoja.

----------


## StantheMan

Lopettaakohan Saksan tv-yhtiöt yleisurheilun näyttämisen?  :Sarkastinen: 

Jones menossa tunnustamaan dopingin käytön.

----------


## OJ

> http://i.usatoday.net/sports/_photos/2007/10/05/jonesarrivesx-large.jpg
> 
> Lopettaakohan Saksan tv-yhtiöt yleisurheilun näyttämisen? 
> 
> Jones menossa tunnustamaan dopingin käytön.



Ai se sitten käytti douppia. Ei ois koskaan uskonu...

----------


## apartanen

> Ai se sitten käytti douppia. Ei ois koskaan uskonu...



Mutta ei onneksi käyttänyt, kuin vuosi ennen Sydney'ä. Muuten on koko ura mennyt puhtaasti...  :No huh!:

----------


## Reino Hoo

> Mutta ei onneksi käyttänyt, kuin vuosi ennen Sydney'ä. Muuten on koko ura mennyt puhtaasti...



Niinkuin niillä kuuluisilla suomalaisilla hiihtokarpaaseillakin ennen Lahden kisoja... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Alfred

Nyt on pyöräilyn doping ongelmaan löytynyt ratkaisu, jolla päästään lajin imagoa häiritsevistä käryistä eroon.

-------
No doping controls in Tours
_By Hedwig Kröner_
An embarrassing mishap for the French anti-doping movement occurred yesterday at the finish of the penultimate ProTour race this season, Paris-Tours. After Alessandro Petacchi sprinted to the victory and gave his TV interviews, he was not asked to the doping controls that usually involve the winner of an event, as well as other, randomly chosen riders.
"The doctor that had been commissioned by the AFLD [the French Anti-Doping Agency] was late," explained ASO press officer Mathieu Desplats to _Cyclingnews_. "He arrived only 15 minutes after the riders. Normally, this person needs to be at the finish two hours before in order to prepare everything."
The organiser of the event, in this case ASO, is not involved in the process of doping controls at the finish. "We only provide the equipment and materials for the doping control to take place," continued Desplats. "The van in which it will be carried out for example, and the water for the riders - things like that. But we are not in charge of the actual taking of the urine sample."
It is the UCI that delegates this responsibility to the national anti-doping agencies, in this case the AFLD. No explanation for this disaster has yet been given, as the persons in charge could not be reached.

----------


## Fillarijeti

Danilo Di Lucan virtsa oli puhdasta keväällä Giron jälkeen, mutta viimeistä Pro Tour -kisaa hän ei saanut ajaa. Di Luca oli ollut yhteydessä pahaan yleisurheilutohtoriin, joten Italian olympiakomitea lätkäisi hänelle kolmen kuukauden kilpailukiellon. Di Lucan kilpailukiellon myötä Cadel Evans voitti Pro Tourin kokonaiskilpailun. Lähde:  http://www.eurosport.se/cykel/pro-to...o1351569.shtml.

----------


## Fillarijeti

Saksalaisen ammattiurheilun dopingkäytön tutkimukset jatkuvat. Saksan poliisi teki ratsian T-Mobilen entisten lääkärien laboratorioihin ja koteihin. Schmid ja Heinrich ovat saaneet potkut ammattipyöräilystä ja yliopistollisista siviilitoimistaan, joten mitään 'virallista' tarvetta dopingaineiden säilyttämiseen ei enää ole.
http://www.smh.com.au/news/Sport/Pol...618977507.html

----------


## villef

> Vuonna 2003 Suomen epo-testeistä tehtiin ADT:n toimintakertomuksen mukaan 42 % hiihdossa, 15 % pyöräilyssä ja ampumahiihdossa 10 % yleisurheilussa sekä 9 % suunnistuksessa.



Tuo jotenkin nyt pisti silmään..
Itse en tiedä kisoja Suomessa, jossa olisi testattu, onko SMissä parhaat joutuneet testeihin?
Ja jotenkin tuntuu, että Suomessa pyöräily taitaa olla aika reippaasti pienin laji noista, suunnistuksen kilpapuolesta en osaa sanoa, mutta harrastelijapuolella taitaa suunnistus pyöräilyn hakata mennen tullen.. Joten aika isolta prosentilta kuulostaa..

Onko jollain tietoa antihistamiinin vaikutuksesta suorituksessa? Kesällä tulee ehkä turhankin helposti vetästyä pilleri ennen lähtöä, että henki kulkisi vaikka ajettaisiin heinäpellon vierestä, mutta voiko sillä olla suoritusta haittaavaa vaikutusta? Eli kannattaisiko miettiä vielä tarkemmin että kannattaako ottaa?

----------


## Tuomas

Tänä vuonna SM:ssä on ainakin ollu testit epotestillä...

No 2003 oli aika reilusti testejä. Taisin päästä itsekin silloin harjoituskauden testiin. 
http://www.antidoping.fi/view.cfm?pa...7-B49103025CC5 

Tän vuoden listoja odotellessa. Ei oo meinaa ihan halpaa kun yksi testi n. 500 euroa. Melkein uskallan toivoisin että nuo rahat voisi käyttää johonkin rakentavampaan tarkoitukseen suomalaisessa urheilussa. Ylipäätänsä meillä käytetään mielestäni kansalliseen testaustoimintaan aivan liikaa resursseja. Samalla murehditaan ettei urheilulle riitä valtiolta rahaa, ihmiset sairastaa elintasosairauksia ja harrastajat vähenee. Ihan  ensimmäinen murhe kansallisella tasolla ei mielestäni ole doping!

----------


## apartanen

Huhhuh... Sinkewitz on kertonut melko systemaattisesta dopingin käytöstä vuodesta 2003 eteenpäin. 
T-Mobilella veridopingin käytöstä on ollut vastuussa tallin lääkärit, koska "muuten ajaja olisi saattanut mennä muualle missä jokin olisi voinut mennä vikaan".
Lisää aiheesta tarjoaa jo luotettavaksi muodostunut cyclingnews:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...ov07/nov04news

----------


## OJ

> Huhhuh... Sinkewitz on kertonut melko systemaattisesta dopingin käytöstä vuodesta 2003 eteenpäin. 
> T-Mobilella veridopingin käytöstä on ollut vastuussa tallin lääkärit, koska "muuten ajaja olisi saattanut mennä muualle missä jokin olisi voinut mennä vikaan".
> Lisää aiheesta tarjoaa jo luotettavaksi muodostunut cyclingnews:
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...ov07/nov04news



Tjaa...tämmöstä jotkut väittää. Tottahan toi kyllä on, että lääkärin tekemänä veritankkaus on taatusti turvallisempaa kuin omin päin tai jonkun asiaan perehtymättömän tekemänä.

----------


## Antti Salonen

> Ei oo meinaa ihan halpaa kun yksi testi n. 500 euroa. Melkein uskallan toivoisin että nuo rahat voisi käyttää johonkin rakentavampaan tarkoitukseen suomalaisessa urheilussa.Ylipäätänsä meillä käytetään mielestäni kansalliseen testaustoimintaan aivan liikaa resursseja. Samalla murehditaan ettei urheilulle riitä valtiolta rahaa, ihmiset sairastaa elintasosairauksia ja harrastajat vähenee. Ihan  ensimmäinen murhe kansallisella tasolla ei mielestäni ole doping!



Muistelisin, että doping-testeistä positiivisia on karkeasti puoli prosenttia, eli tuosta saadaan yhden käryn hinnaksi noin satatuhatta euroa. Jos ammattilaisurheilu haluaa testata omia urheilijoitaan omalla rahallaan, on se totta kai heidän asiansa, mutta veronmaksajien rahoilla testaaminen on pakko kyseenalaistaa.

Oikeastaan peruskysymys on se, että kuinka suuri terveyshaittoja ennaltaehkäisevä vaikutus koko testaamisella on. Jos tilanne on esim. se, että potentiaaliset käyttäjät valtaosin käyttävät jo nyt, ja muut eivät käyttäisi vaikka ei testattaisi, ei investoinnilla saavuteta juuri mitään.

----------


## Fillarijeti

> Huhhuh... Sinkewitz on kertonut melko systemaattisesta dopingin käytöstä vuodesta 2003 eteenpäin. 
> T-Mobilella veridopingin käytöstä on ollut vastuussa tallin lääkärit, koska "muuten ajaja olisi saattanut mennä muualle missä jokin olisi voinut mennä vikaan".



 Niinpä. Saksalainen dopingsoppa porisee, eikä korinalle loppua näy. Adidas irtisanoi sponsorisopimuksensa T-Mobilen kanssa, ja muut suuret saksalaisen ammattipyöräilyn rahoittajat empivät. Lisänä ovat testosteronista kärähtäneen Patrick Sinkewitzin tunnustukset tallilääkärien ohjaamasta EPO:n käytöstä. Sinkewitz oli aloittanut EPO:n käytön jo Quick Stepissä vuonna 2003. Belgialaisen d'Hontin uudessa kirjassa väitetään Jan Ullrichin käyttäneen EPO:a jo Tourilla 1996, ja itse Rudi Pevenagen olevan tässä vanhassa sopassa rusinana. Pevenage oli kertonut d'Hontille Ullrichin käyttävän EPO:a, koska kaikki muutkin käyttävät. Ullrich lopetti uransa, mutta ei ole tunnustanut dopingin käyttöä, kuten useat muut joukkuetoverinsa.

  Eipä tilanne ole sen mustempi Saksan pohjoispuolellakaan, Tanskanmaalla. Jesper Skibbyn ja Bjarne Riisin tunnustusten jälkeen nyt myös Bo Hamburger myöntää kirjassaan EPO:n käytön 1995–1997. Hamburgerin mukaan 1990-luvulla vaihtoehtona oli joko ajaa EPO:a nauttineena tai taluttaa pyörä varastoon ja lopettaa ammattilaispyöräily. Tourilta syrjään siirretty Rasmussen myöntää valehdelleensa olinpaikastaan, mutta tehneensä niin aviollisista syistä. Aina 'luotettavan' L'Equipen mukaan (28.9.2007) Rasmussenin ja usean muun pyöräilijän tämän vuoden Tourin virtsanäytteistä on havaittu veridopingin uutuutta, Dynepoa, josta ei vielä rangaistuksia voida langettaa. Huhujen mukaan Dynepo on vaikeampi havaita testeissä kuin perinteinen EPO, koska ihmissoluissa tuotettu Dynepo muistuttaa ihmisen kehon omaa EPO:a. Rabobankin on arvioitu esittävän käsityksensä Rasmussenin jatkosta huomenna.

----------


## TJ

> Muistelisin, että doping-testeistä positiivisia on karkeasti puoli prosenttia, eli tuosta saadaan yhden käryn hinnaksi noin satatuhatta euroa. Jos ammattilaisurheilu haluaa testata omia urheilijoitaan omalla rahallaan, on se totta kai heidän asiansa, mutta veronmaksajien rahoilla testaaminen on pakko kyseenalaistaa.
> 
> Oikeastaan peruskysymys on se, että kuinka suuri terveyshaittoja ennaltaehkäisevä vaikutus koko testaamisella on. Jos tilanne on esim. se, että potentiaaliset käyttäjät valtaosin käyttävät jo nyt, ja muut eivät käyttäisi vaikka ei testattaisi, ei investoinnilla saavuteta juuri mitään.



Toi on yhtä järkevä argumentti kuin se, että huumeiden vastainen työ voitaisiin lopettaa, koska potentiaaliset käyttäjät käyttävät jo ja muut eivät käyttäisi vaikkei niistä tulisi sanktioita... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Tuomas

> Toi on yhtä järkevä argumentti kuin se, että huumeiden vastainen työ voitaisiin lopettaa, koska potentiaaliset käyttäjät käyttävät jo ja muut eivät käyttäisi vaikkei niistä tulisi sanktioita...



Tuo nyt on ihan eri juttu. Kyllä ADT-työ valistuksen ym. kautta on hyvä asia, kuin myös huumeiden vastainen työ. Testaustoiminta on ihan eri asia.

Huumeidenvastaista työtä ei ainakaan tässä maassa ole toistaiseksi tehty siten että sattumanvaraisesti, esim. arpomalla tulisi joku ilta tv-lupatarkastajan tyylinen kaveri kotiovelle ja vaatisi pissimään purkkiin vaatimuksella että etsitään huumeidenkäyttäjiä  :Leveä hymy:  .

Kyllähän sitä saisi huumeidenkäyttöäkin vähennettyä em. toimintatavalla kun laitettaisiin koko kansa pissimään purkkiin, ekasta kärystä 2 vuotta ehdotonta ja toisesta elinkautinen ilman armahdusmahdollisuutta . Vois tarvita pari vankilaa tähän maahan lisää ja sehän on tunnetusti halpaa lystiä  :Leveä hymy: 

Toki urheilussa on eri mittasuhteet, mutta pointti on nyt se että oliko sille ADT-toiminnan rahalle mahdollisesti muutakin käyttöä tämän maan urheiluskenessä. Mielestäni olisi.

----------


## Fillarijeti

> Ketjuemu on vaarallinen ja väijyy… No punaviiniähän on perinteisesti käytetty eräässä ympäriajossa. Konjamiini voisi heikentää koordinaatiota liikaa.



  Foorumilla keskustellaan usein vanhan kunnon punaviinin suoritusta parantavasta vaikutuksesta. Käsityksellä punaviinin suoritusta parantavasta vaikutuksesta on historiallinen taustansa, mutta joitain yksityiskohtia on unohdettu. Kuten Fife et al. 2000 toteaa: "During the first few decades, cyclists used wine laced with strychnine, ethersoaked handkerchiefs or rubbing chloroform into the gums to release pain and decrease the feeling of fatigue."

  Lähde: Fife W, eds. Tour de France – The History, the Legend, the Riders, Vol. 100. Edinburgh and London: Mainstream Publishing, 2000: 1–255.

  Punaviini ei siis ole toiminut kunnolla ilman strykniiniä. Kokeilunhaluisten hillitsemiseksi mainittakoon, että tätä s-alkuista kemikaalia on käytetty mm. rotanmyrkkynä, ja e- tai c-alkuisia kemikaaleja nukutusaineina. Taisipa joku 1800-luvun sarjamurhaajakin olla strykniinin käyttäjä – käyttäen ainetta siis ulkoisesti.


 
  Fifen julkaisu on vuodelta 2000, mutta sen jälkeen asiasta on saatu uutta tietoa, vaikka en suhtautuisi kovin vakavasti tämän nettijulkaisun jokaiseen väitteeseen.

----------


## Fillarijeti

> Saksalainen dopingsoppa porisee, eikä korinalle loppua näy. Adidas irtisanoi sponsorisopimuksensa T-Mobilen kanssa, ja muut suuret saksalaisen ammattipyöräilyn rahoittajat empivät. Lisänä ovat testosteronista kärähtäneen Patrick Sinkewitzin tunnustukset tallilääkärien ohjaamasta EPO:n käytöstä. Sinkewitz oli aloittanut EPO:n käytön jo Quick Stepissä vuonna 2003. Belgialaisen d'Hontin uudessa kirjassa väitetään Jan Ullrichin käyttäneen EPO:a jo Tourilla 1996, ja itse Rudi Pevenagen olevan tässä vanhassa sopassa rusinana. Pevenage oli kertonut d'Hontille Ullrichin käyttävän EPO:a, koska kaikki muutkin käyttävät. Ullrich lopetti uransa, mutta ei ole tunnustanut dopingin käyttöä, kuten useat muut joukkuetoverinsa.



Jan Ullrich on kommentoinut T-Mobilen kauden 2007 toimintaa ja todennut, että dopingin käytön suhteen mikään ei ole muuttunut: http://de.eurosport.yahoo.com/121120...-t-mobile.html.





> Tourilta syrjään siirretty Rasmussen myöntää valehdelleensa olinpaikastaan, mutta tehneensä niin aviollisista syistä. Aina 'luotettavan' L'Equipen mukaan (28.9.2007) Rasmussenin ja usean muun pyöräilijän tämän vuoden Tourin virtsanäytteistä on havaittu veridopingin uutuutta, Dynepoa, josta ei vielä rangaistuksia voida langettaa. Huhujen mukaan Dynepo on vaikeampi havaita testeissä kuin perinteinen EPO, koska ihmissoluissa tuotettu Dynepo muistuttaa ihmisen kehon omaa EPO:a. Rabobankin on arvioitu esittävän käsityksensä Rasmussenin jatkosta huomenna.



Rasmussen joutui poistumaan Tourilta johtoasemasta. Keltaisen paidan menetys ja hyllytys närkästyttivät Rasmussenia, joka piti häneen kohdistettuja toimia asiattomina. Rasmussen painotti viime viikolla tallinsa tienneen hänen asuneen perhesyistä piilossa. Riippumaton tutkijalautakunta totesikin Rabobankin menetelleen väärin, koska se päästi Rasmussenin Tourille huolimatta tiedoistaan Rasmussenin olinpaikkakuvioista. Rasmussenin sulkeminen Tourilta tapahtui aivan liian myöhään, eikä Rasmussen olisi saanut startata lainkaan. Rasmussen ei ole toistaiseksi kommentoinut lausuntoa. Lautakunta oli tyytymätön UCI:n laiskaan reagointiin Rasmussenin tapauksessa, ja lisäksi UCI:n amatöörimäiseen toimintaan dopingsääntöjen noudattamisessa ja toteuttamisessa: http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/121120...expel-ras.html.

Ammattipyöräilystä toivoisi parempia uutisia, mutta Tourin sadan vuoden myrkkytraditiota on ilmeisesti vaikea yhtäkkiä katkaista.

----------


## Fillarijeti

Mtv3 avasi asiallisesti keskustelua globaalista kasvuhormoni- ja steroidiongelmasta. HGH:lle ei ole kunnon dopingtestiä, mikä lisää sen suosiota amerikkalaisten ammattiurheilijoiden keskuudessa. Enemmän HGH:ta kerrotaan kuitenkin kuluvan filmitähtien ja muun kerman kauneudenhoidossa, jossa HGH on syrjäyttänyt botoxin käyttöä.

Keräsin alle linkkejä HGH:n löydöistä ja käytöstä Yhdysvalloissa. Lehtijuttuja, mutta kai niissä on siteenä hiven totta. HGH:n raaka-aineiden tuotanto lienee pääosin tuotantokustannuksiltaan halvoissa maissa kuten Kiinassa, mutta jatkojalostuksen lonkeroita on lähes kaikkialla.

Dopingin käytön historiaa: http://www.usatoday.com/sports/2007-...terstitialskip

Miksi HGH:ta käytetään: http://www.usatoday.com/sports/2007-...16255636_x.htm

HGH:n kosmeettista käyttöä USA:ssa: http://www.usatoday.com/sports/2007-...thletics_x.htm

Tapaus Hairston Jr: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/200...aid/index.html

Miljoonan HGH-annoksen takavarikko New Yorkissa: http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/news/story?id=3066770

Operation Raw Deal:
http://blogs.usatoday.com/sportsscop...ng-fallou.html
"Federal officials are creating a database of names of the people who received steroids, human growth hormone (HGH) and other drugs banned by most sports leagues and athletic associations, DEA spokesman Rusty Payne said."
http://sports.yahoo.com/top/news;_yl...yhoo&type=lgns
"Armageddon for athletes. They kicked in doors and seized computers. They raided laboratories in Mexico and operated in China. All around the globe they hauled in evidence and hauled off handcuffed criminals."
http://sports.yahoo.com/top/news?slu...yhoo&type=lgns
 "The Internet has emerged as a popular source for those seeking performance-enhancing drugs without the required prescription, prompting Operation Raw Deal to employ a four-pronged strategy. The investigation targeted U.S.-based web sites that distribute materials such as conversion kits necessary to turn raw steroid powders into finished product; Internet body building discussion boards that teach individuals how to use, locate and discreetly purchase steroids; raw material manufacturers and suppliers in China and other countries; and underground steroids labs in the United States, Canada and Mexico. Other countries involved in the coordinated international crackdown included Belgium, Australia, Germany, Denmark, Sweden and Thailand."

Kiinan HGH-teollisuuden ja amerikkalaisen liike-elämän yhteys: http://new.asianews.it/index.php?l=en&art=10601

----------


## Ohiampuja

Saksan Puhelin Yhtiö taisi kyllästyä douppausuutisiin...

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...ov07/nov28news

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

"The teams will now be known as 'Team High Road'."

Uusi nimi ainakin lupaileen jatkossa tervehenkisempää douppausta  :Hymy:

----------


## Fillarijeti

Globaalin vaikkakin Yhdysvaltalaisiin dopinglaboratorioihin painottuneen Operaatio Raw Dealin tuoma julkisuus on saanut aikaan toimintaa tai ainakin aikeita. Kiinan viranomaiset ovat havahdutettu raaka-HGH:n aiheuttamaan ongelmaan, ja he ovat luvanneet sulkea laittomat kiinalaiset tehtaat. David Howman, Wada, kertoo (http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/front_page/7094548.stm): "We are informed by the Chinese authorities that they will take every step to shut the factories down and we believe them. But that doesn't mean others will not take their place. The bigger question is will those others be in China or somewhere else. It's a constant battle. We can't just sit back and say 'ah, Operation Raw Deal was the answer'. It was just one answer."

BBC:n (http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/front_page/7096221.stm) julkaisemien tutkimustulosten mukaan 25-48 % saksalaisista eliittiurheilijoista käyttää kiellettyjä aineita. Saksalaisissa eliittiyleisurheilijoissa käyttäjiä olisi vielä enemmän, jopa 38-63 %. Steroidien väistyttyä eliittiurheilusta tilalle on ilmeisesti tullut kasvuhormoni, HGH. Peter Sönksen kehitti HGH-testin vuoden 2000 Sydneyn olympialaisia varten. Kunnon HGH-testiä ei silti vieläkään ole käytössä, vaan nykymenetelmillä vain tyhmimmät HGH:n käyttäjät voivat jäädä kiinni Pekingin olympialaisissa. "So if somebody's injected recombitant (artificially-made) growth hormone, the current blood test hasn't got a chance of picking it up 24 hours later. And in many cases it's even quicker than that", Sönksen kertoo turhautuneena. Hänen turhautumistaan lisää, että hänen kehittämänsä, sata kertaa nykyistä testiä tehokkaampi HGH-testi, on ollut käytettävissä jo kahdeksan vuotta. Sönksen vaatii urheilupäättäjiltä ripeitä toimia ennen Pekingin kisoja.

Uudesta HGH-testistä keskusteltiin vielä Sydneyn olympialaisia edeltävinä kuukausina, mutta KOK ei ottanut sitä käyttöön, vaan kädet nostettiin ylös jo vuoden 1999 puolella (http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpag...50C0A96F958260). Sönksenin menetelmä ei siis kelvannut Sydneyn kisojen päättäjille. Uudesta HGH-testistä huhuttiin myös Ateenan olympialaisten alla, nyt kertojana oli itse Dick Pound (http://www.cnn.com/2004/SPORT/08/12/...hgh/index.html). Pekingin kisojen lähestyessä uutisointi tehokkaasta HGH-testistä kiihtyy (http://www.iht.com/articles/ap/2007/...th-Hormone.php). Professori Yesalis on silti skeptinen: "We have heard for years that a reliable test is coming soon. When I see athletes getting smaller and no Olympic or world records being broken, that's when I'll believe it."

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Kuinkahan pieni Bettinistä tulee kun se kutistuu..Tai Rujanosta?

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## OJ

> Kuinkahan pieni Bettinistä tulee kun se kutistuu..Tai Rujanosta?



No katos kun kasvuhormoni nimensä mukaan kasvattaa ja jos lopettaa sen käytön, niin kutistuu siihen alkuperäiseen, eli Bettini lyhenee semmosen 5-10cm ja paino putoaa 5kg.

Mä en tiedä miten toi Raw Deal olisi satsin saatavuutta heikentänyt. Ihan jokainen saa edelleenkin tilattua aineita kätevästi netistä. Jenkeissä varmasti hiljasempaa kun jenkkilabroista on niin moni kiinni.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Hyvä kirjoitus:

http://www.ksml.fi/mielipide/kolumni...roa(30130).ece

----------


## Ohiampuja

Samaisessa Keskisuomalaisessa jokunen viikko sitten oli kirjoitus/kolumni jossa pyydettiin valtiovaltaa mukaan kilpaurheilun kehittämiseen, jopa urheilulakeja säätämällä. Malliksi otettin Espanja, joka on kuulema muutamassa vuosikymmenessä noussut pohjalta kilpaurheilun eliittiin. Tämä vain urheilulain säätämisellä ja rahoituksen kuntoon laittamisella.

Espanjan douppausasenteesta on jokaisella oma mielipide, ei siitä sen enempää.

Hiukan kammoan sitä tilannetta, että kilpaurheilun menestystä haetaan lakien määrämänä ja valtiovallan rahoittamana. Kova rahallinen ja poliittinen panostus tuo tullessaan kovat tulostavoitteet, sillä eihän rahaa ilman tuloksia jaeta. Ja liian suuret tulostavoitteet tuovat tullessaan sen "harmaan alueen" kasvun, tuloksiin on päästävä keinolla millä hyvänsä.

Mielestäni urheiluun kuuluu naivistinen rakkaus sitä omaa lajiaan kohtaan, eikä se ja sen mukanaan tuoma innostus kasva valtioneuvoston ja muiden poliitikkojen kabineteissa...

----------


## StantheMan

PDF

USATODAY

Tutkimuksessa on huomattu, että lisäravinteet sisältävät kiellettyjäkin aineita.

----------


## YT

Totta kai lisäravinteissa on steroideja. Eihän niistä muuten olisi hyötyä. Onko kukaan muuten selitellyt käryn johtuvan ruisleivästä ja kokkelpiimästä? Eipä ole, niin.

----------


## tuntematon

> Totta kai lisäravinteissa on steroideja. Eihän niistä muuten olisi hyötyä. Onko kukaan muuten selitellyt käryn johtuvan ruisleivästä ja kokkelpiimästä? Eipä ole, niin.



Banaania.

----------


## StantheMan

Vähäinen oli Vinon tuomio dopingista.  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Fillarijeti

> Onko kukaan muuten selitellyt käryn johtuvan ruisleivästä ja kokkelpiimästä? Eipä ole, niin.



 Vino lopetti uransa dopingtuomioon. Eufemiano Fuentesin mukaan vesi ja leipä eivät riitä eväiksi Tourille - ja riittäneekö leipä kokkelpiimän kerakaan (http://de.eurosport.yahoo.com/061220...t-reichen.html). Lisäpainoa Fuentesin lausunnolle Tourilla käytetyistä eväistä antavat tiedot T-Mobilen systemaattisesta veridopingista vuoden 2006 Tourilla. Stuttgarter Zeitungin mukaan vähintään viisi tallin ajajaa oli saanut veritankkauksen Freiburgin yliopiston klinikalla vuoden 2006 Tourin prologin jälkeen (http://de.eurosport.yahoo.com/071220...tour-2006.html). Eikä tässä kaikki, vaan Jan Ullrichin epäillään olleen Fuentesin asiakas jo vuonna 2003 (http://de.eurosport.yahoo.com/081220...3-fuentes.html).

----------


## YT

> Banaania.



No banaanithan oli Stig Wetzellin selitys.

----------


## apartanen

Dopingpaukku paukkuu suuren veden takana:
http://edition.cnn.com/2007/US/12/13...rss_topstories
Täysin yllättäen on selvinnyt, että jo viime vuosikymmeneltä lähtien MLB:ssä on käytetty steroideja jopa tulevien Hall of Famen jäsentenkin toimesta. 
Yllättävä uutinen etten sanoisi.

----------


## Puavo

Ai, että amerikan ammattilaissarjoissa doupataan, eiiiii. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

Johan ne aamun uutisissakin tuumivat, että noinkohan sitä tapahtuu muissakin Pohjois-Amerikan ammattilaissarjoissa?  :No huh!: 

Eikö Sakun massa kasvanutkaan maissilla?

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Johan ne aamun uutisissakin tuumivat, että noinkohan sitä tapahtuu muissakin Pohjois-Amerikan ammattilaissarjoissa? 
> 
> Eikö Sakun massa kasvanutkaan maissilla?



Geenimaissisyöpäsankari  :No huh!:

----------


## ketju44

Taitaa olla Kummolalla ja kump. pokerissa pitelemistä jos tuo uutinen pitää paikkaansa  :Vink: . 
Niin.....Teemukaan ei vielä tiedä pelaako tällä kaudella ollenkaan  :Sarkastinen: . Mielenkiinnolla seurataan onko aiheessa perää.

http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2007...08865_uu.shtml

----------


## fisuman

OT: tuolla http://www.musculardevelopment.fi/in...okulkuaan.html tietoa sallitusta aineesta ja kuva tyypillisestä huippupyöräilijästä tekemässä lajityypillistä treeniä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## swinger1

> OT: tuolla http://www.musculardevelopment.fi/in...okulkuaan.html tietoa sallitusta aineesta ja kuva tyypillisestä huippupyöräilijästä tekemässä lajityypillistä treeniä



Aika vähän oli kintuissa lihaa huippupyöräilijäksi, tais olla vaan joku harrastelija potari

----------


## Lasse

> Tuo nyt on ihan eri juttu. Kyllä ADT-työ valistuksen ym. kautta on hyvä asia, kuin myös huumeiden vastainen työ. Testaustoiminta on ihan eri asia.
> 
> Huumeidenvastaista työtä ei ainakaan tässä maassa ole toistaiseksi tehty siten että sattumanvaraisesti, esim. arpomalla tulisi joku ilta tv-lupatarkastajan tyylinen kaveri kotiovelle ja vaatisi pissimään purkkiin vaatimuksella että etsitään huumeidenkäyttäjiä  .
> 
> Kyllähän sitä saisi huumeidenkäyttöäkin vähennettyä em. toimintatavalla kun laitettaisiin koko kansa pissimään purkkiin, ekasta kärystä 2 vuotta ehdotonta ja toisesta elinkautinen ilman armahdusmahdollisuutta . Vois tarvita pari vankilaa tähän maahan lisää ja sehän on tunnetusti halpaa lystiä 
> 
> Toki urheilussa on eri mittasuhteet, mutta pointti on nyt se että oliko sille ADT-toiminnan rahalle mahdollisesti muutakin käyttöä tämän maan urheiluskenessä. Mielestäni olisi.



Rahaahan tietysti tarvitaan, mutta ikävä kyllä tilaisuus tekee varkaan. 
Jos minkäänlaista valvontaa ei olisi saattaisi vippaskonstit tulla joillekkin ihmisille mieleen.
Douppinkiahan harjoitetaan valvonnastakin huolimatta kun kiinnijäämisen riski on niin pieni...
Männävuosien kuntosalien pilleri bileet ovat kai sopiva muistutus huonosta valvonnasta jopa jotkut tavalliset harrastelijat rupesivat käyttämään pillereitä. (tuttavapiiristäkin löytyy yksi näihin kokeiluihin erehtyneitä).

----------


## buhvalo

Katoavaista on kunnia, ja vapaus. Jonesille ehdotonta.

http://www.mtv3.fi/urheilu/mmyleisur...2008/01/599266

----------


## ketju44

> Katoavaista on kunnia, ja vapaus. Jonesille ehdotonta.
> 
> http://www.mtv3.fi/urheilu/mmyleisur...2008/01/599266



Paras ilo on vahingon ilo  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## buhvalo

M.J joutui tässä varoittavaksi esimerkiksi kun taas toinen M.J vetää lasta pulkassa tuomiotta, suhteetonta.  :Vihainen:  Eipä siinä, jatkakaa samalla linjalla D:n suhteen.

----------


## YT

No eihän se marijon saanut tuomiota dopingista vaan väärästä valasta ja shekkipetoksesta. Lukekaa ne uutiset.

----------


## buhvalo

> No eihän se marijon saanut tuomiota dopingista vaan väärästä valasta ja shekkipetoksesta. Lukekaa ne uutiset.



Juupa juu, tuomitaan täysillä joku joka lopulta kertoo mitä oikeasti on tapahtunut ja tällä tavoin suljetaan muitten suut. Toki väärä vala on väärä vala, ei siinä mitään.

----------


## Janu

> No eihän se marijon saanut tuomiota dopingista vaan väärästä valasta ja shekkipetoksesta. Lukekaa ne uutiset.



Luin. Ei sattunu silmään kohtaa missä olis kerrottu ko. henkilön syyllistyneen shekkipetokseen  :Sekaisin: 

Ei taida olla ameriiikassa tarpeeks vapautta; Suomessa ei laki velvoita todistamaan itseään vastaan, saapi valehdella sujuvasti ilman rangaistusta.

On kyllä kummaa kun tunnustaa virheensä ni häkki heilahtaa. No, oppiipahan muut pitämään suunsa kiinni ja jättää tunnustukset tekemättä, pysyy hommat piilossa  :Hymy:

----------


## YT

> Ei taida olla ameriiikassa tarpeeks vapautta; Suomessa ei laki velvoita todistamaan itseään vastaan, saapi valehdella sujuvasti ilman rangaistusta.



Niin se on jenkeissäkin, mutta MJ syyllistyikin väärään valaan ollessaan haastettuna todistajaksi toisessa rikostutkinnassa. Ei omassa jutussaan.

----------


## Janu

> Niin se on jenkeissäkin, mutta MJ syyllistyikin väärään valaan ollessaan haastettuna todistajaksi toisessa rikostutkinnassa. Ei omassa jutussaan.



No mie luin taas sen uutisen sitten eritavalla ku miusta siinä sanotaan, että valehteli sekä omassa dopingtutkinnassaan että ex-miehensä shekkipetosjutussa. Ja lainaus tuomarin lausumasta sanoo "rikokset". Monikko. Tästä päättelin, että molemmissa tapauksissa tehtiin rikos ja siten laki olisi tuoltaosin erilainen meillä ja siellä.

Mutta samahan se. Sangen kova tuomio mielestäni silti.

Edittiä: Tämä uutinen kertoo, että MJ olisi saanu 6kk nimenomaan siitä dopingvalehtelusta:

"_Karas gave Jones six months for lying about steroid use and two months - to run concurrently - for a separate charge of misleading federal investigators about her knowledge of a check fraud case involving her ex-boyfriend, former 100 metres world record holder Tim Montgomery._"

----------


## ketju44

> Mutta samahan se. Sangen kova tuomio mielestäni silti.



Sille teeskentelijä jenkille ihan oikein  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## StantheMan

Veripankki

Pojat näköjään ovat käyneet pankissa nostamassa ja varmaan sitä ennen tallentamassakin.  :Sarkastinen: 

Sama "suomeksi": http://www.velonews.com/news/fea/13912.0.html

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/urheilu/uu...asp?id=1479979

Jotku ei nähtävästi koskaan opi.

----------


## kauris

No ehkä sillä ei ollut enää niin hävittävää. Maine oli jo mennyt. Toisaalta kai siitä ampumahiihdosta olisi voinut sitä rahaa nyhtää. Taitaa olla melko suosittu laji keskieuroopassa ja myös usassa ja kanadassa. Mitenhän sen Kuitusen kanssa on. Eikö sekin kärähtänyt Lahdessa. Lassila ja Muranen tais ainakin selvitä silloin puhtailla papereilla mutta eihän ne ihan huipulle ole päässeetkään, lähes toki.

edit: Ai se olikin Val di Fiemme missä Varis kärähti aiemmin.

----------


## JiiPee

> Lassila ja Muranen tais ainakin selvitä silloin puhtailla papereilla mutta eihän ne ihan huipulle ole päässeetkään, lähes toki.



Kuten Isometsä oli jossain SM-kahinoissa todennut: "tuon lähemmäs palkintopallia et kaurapuurolla pääsekkään!"  :Vink:

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> http://www.iltasanomat.fi/urheilu/uu...asp?id=1479979
> 
> Jotku ei nähtävästi koskaan opi.



Eipä kait valmennustietotaito muutu kuin vaihtamalla henkilökohtaista valmentajaa.
Odotan innolla ensi kautta ja hiihtosuunnistaja Varista, mäkihyppääjä Varista tai yhdistetyyn uutta edustusvarista vai menisikö jo alppilajeihin  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Esko

> Eipä kait valmennustietotaito muutu kuin vaihtamalla henkilökohtaista valmentajaa.
> Odotan innolla ensi kautta ja hiihtosuunnistaja Varista, mäkihyppääjä Varista tai yhdistetyyn uutta edustusvarista vai menisikö jo alppilajeihin



 Se on nyt sillä viisiin että Variksen touhuissa seuraava huippu-urheiluviittaus taitaa olla: "lentää kuin leppäkeihäs", enkä tällä tarkoita siirtymistä kesälajeihin. Tätä virhettä kun ei sentään voi tehdä enää kolmatta kertaa. Onneksi.

 Kyllä olin pettynyt.

----------


## Jani T.

Voi voi..Ei oo totta... Jotenkin mä todella toivon että B-näyte olisi puhdas!

----------


## justus6969

luulisi, ettei tietoisesti douppaa ton kaiken jo läpikäyneenä. Taitaa henkkohtaiset taloudelliset sanktiotkin olla sellaisia, että niitä maksaa eläkeikään asti.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Tätä virhettä kun ei sentään voi tehdä enää kolmatta kertaa. Onneksi.
> 
> Kyllä olin pettynyt.



Luulen, että aloitteleva keihäsvalmentaja KPK ei ole vielä tuota virhettä keihäänheitossa tehnyt kertaakaan  :Sarkastinen:  ja huhutaankohan jo, että entisen hiihtäjän haaveissa olisi siirtyminen ratapyöräilyyn - se kun on talvilaji  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Esko

> luulisi, ettei tietoisesti douppaa ton kaiken jo läpikäyneenä. Taitaa henkkohtaiset taloudelliset sanktiotkin olla sellaisia, että niitä maksaa eläkeikään asti.



 Ei luulisi ei. Mutta monet ihmiset tekevät erilaisia tyhmiä asioita, vaikka niiden typeryyden pitäisi olla päivänselvää itsellekin saati muille. Jotkut tyhmyyttään, jotkut tahdonvoiman puutettaan. Kleptomaanikin jatkaa näpistelyä, vaikka olisi monimiljonääri.





> Luulen, että aloitteleva keihäsvalmentaja KPK ei ole vielä tuota virhettä keihäänheitossa tehnyt kertaakaan  ja huhutaankohan jo, että entisen hiihtäjän haaveissa olisi siirtyminen ratapyöräilyyn - se kun on talvilaji



 KPK:sta voitaisiin tehdä vaikkapa kunniavalmentaja. Onhan PM.P:stäkin leivottu kunniapuheenjohtaja. Vaikka mainevalmentaja olisi kyllä kuvaavampi titteli. Kunniahan Lahdessa meni, mutta mainetta tuli enemmän kuin kenenkään muun valmentajan toimesta ennen saati jälkeen hänen aikansa...

 Variksen olisi pitänyt siirtyä pyöräilyyn jo Val di Fiemmen jälkeen. Siellä kun nuo "tukiverkostot" ovat hieman eri kaliiberia kuin koto-Suomen hiihtelyssä...  :Sarkastinen:  Jos ei ihmeitä tapahdu, nyt on myöhäistä.

 Sääli.  :Irvistys:

----------


## Teukka-74

Itse olen käryjen pelossa boikotoinut koko hiihtoa.En ole tänä talvena hiihtänyt vielä metriäkään näillä puruilla  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hevonen

> Variksen olisi pitänyt siirtyä pyöräilyyn jo Val di Fiemmen jälkeen. Siellä kun nuo "tukiverkostot" ovat hieman eri kaliiberia kuin koto-Suomen hiihtelyssä...  Jos ei ihmeitä tapahdu, nyt on myöhäistä.
> 
>  Sääli.



Juu. Aikas typerän amatöörimäistä douppausta. Pitäsi käyttää niitä huippunimien lääkityksiä joista tunnetusti ei jää kiinni.  Olisko sittenkin niin että KP on antanut "pikkuaivojen" ohjata valmennusta?

----------


## ketju44

Ja ruotsalaiset rääpii päätään minkä kerkiää  :Vihainen: .

----------


## JKK

> Ja ruotsalaiset rääpii päätään minkä kerkiää .



Antaa rääpiä. Ketä kiinnostaa joidenkin Ruåtsalaisten mielipuíteet?

----------


## nojohannyt

"Variksen positiivinen doping-näyte on annettu 6. tammikuuta Oberhofissa yhteislähtökilpailun yhteydessä."

"32-vuotias Varis voitti ensimmäisen ampumahiihdon maailmancupin osakilpailunsa Saksan Ruhpoldingin sprinttikilpailussa 11.1.2008."

Hyvin tuntuu mömmöt toimivan. Valitettavasti.  :Irvistys:  ~Viikon päästä käytöstä? suksi luistaa mukavasti.

----------


## Pekka L

Omasta mielestäni Variksen maailmancup-osakilpailuvoitto oli lähinnä kiusallista. Jotenkin tämä uutinen ei yllätä, mutta pettynyt olen. Toivottavasti ah-liiton rahoitus ei mene täysin kuralle, Kaisa Mäkäräinen on hiihtänyt pirun hyviä kisoja. Toivottavasti saa jatkaa ja leireillä ym. esteettä, ilman säästölinjaa, kun ura on nousussa. Sille mä toivon voittoa koko sydämestäni. Kakkonenhan se nätimpi Kaisa on jo ollut. :Hymy:

----------


## Vortex

Arto Terosen loistava kolumni Ylen sivuilla:
http://www.yle.fi/urheilu/etusivu/ka...1/id95901.html

Kannattaa kiinnittää huomiota pariin viimeiseen kappaleeseen, joissa piilee ehkä kiinnijäämisen syy.

----------


## Esko

> Arto Terosen loistava kolumni Ylen sivuilla:
> http://www.yle.fi/urheilu/etusivu/ka...1/id95901.html
> 
> Kannattaa kiinnittää huomiota pariin viimeiseen kappaleeseen, joissa piilee ehkä kiinnijäämisen syy.



 Tehdään niitä dopingtestejä kisojen ulkopuolellakin, yhtä hyvin voisi kärytä siinä. Ellei helpomminkin, kisoihin mennessä kun kuitenkin tietää, että osa testataan varmasti. Ja mitä väliä. Kiinnijäämisen tärkein yksittäinen syy on kuitenkin se, että on vedetty sitä tiivistettyä kaurapuuroa naamariin.

 Enpä tuossa Oatmealille vastatessani hoksannutkaan, että KPK:han se niistä Lahden sankareista on edelleen vahvasti Variksen taustalla. Varsinainen lahja, joka vain jatkaa antamistaan.

 Ehkä tuonne offariosaston "Katkerin urheilumuisto" -viestiketjuun (tai Hesarin kyselyyn) pitäisi laittaa vaihtoehto "KPK Suomen hiihtovalmennuksessa 2000-luvulla". Mies kun löytyy kaikkien käryjen ja kärynneiden taustalta, 2001, 2003 & 2008. Viimemainittu vuosiluku nyt sillä oletuksella, ettei B-näyte tilannetta muuta. Eipä juuri löydy syitä uskoa, että näin tapahtuisi.

 Eikös jossain urheilusäädöksissä (olympialaiset?) ole myös mahdollisuus, että jos kilpailee dopingrangaistusta kärsivän urheilijan kanssa samassa kilpailussa, voidaan sulkea pois tulevistakin kilpailuista? Muistaisin jotain tällaista juttua olleen joskus Dieter Baumanin (kärähti aikanaan hammastahnan käytöstä) maratonosallistumisten yhteydessä. Ehkä pitäisi löytyä myös pykälä, että jos tekee yhteistyötä käryistä rangaistun valmentajan tms. kanssa, kisoissa käymisen voi unohtaa.

----------


## OJ

Kun joutuu äkkiväkkiä kisaamaan, niin ei ehdi mikroannosteltu EPO katoamaan elimistöstä. Katotaan kävikö Varikselle näin.

----------


## buhvalo

Melekosta touhua on jos maastohiihdon vapaan tavan spesialistin pitää vielä säätää Epolla että pärjäis ampumahiihdossa. Hiihtäis maakunnallisissa niinkuin joku kattilakoski jos niitä mitalleja on pakko saada eikä kyvyt riitä pitemmälle.

Vielähän tuossa on mahdollisuus ettei tuo paloa. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## villef

> Kannattaa kiinnittää huomiota pariin viimeiseen kappaleeseen, joissa piilee ehkä kiinnijäämisen syy.



Pöljää touhuahan tuo olisi, jos tämä olisi syy ja kuitenkin lähdetty kisaamaan.. Olishan sitä voinut olla vaikka flunssa tai jotain, olihan sieltä muitakin jääny pois..
Jos B-näyte on positiivinen, niin kyllä pitää sanoa ettei suomen hiihtopuolella olla vieläkään edistytty pätkääkään taktikoinnissa..

----------


## Vortex

> Pöljää touhuahan tuo olisi, jos tämä olisi syy ja kuitenkin lähdetty kisaamaan.. Olishan sitä voinut olla vaikka flunssa tai jotain, olihan sieltä muitakin jääny pois..



En ole mikään asiantuntija, mutta vastaus tuohon löytyy kolumnin alkupuolelta, tosin ei tuo kirjoitus mikään pyhä kirja ole.

----------


## melkeinviisas

Eipäs nyt vielä hakata koska on vielä olemassa mahdollisuus.A- j B-näyte on sama näyte,eli ei pitäisi olla mitään toivoa.Muistakaa että Marion Jones:in A-näyte oli positiivinen EPO:sta ja B-näyte negatiivinen.Muistan että hän on jenkki ja siellä ehkä eri menetelmät mut voi tässäkin käydä samalla tavalla.Analysoidaan pirun paljon näyteitä ja nopeasti pitäisi tulla tulokset.
Tällä tavalla virheiden mahdollisuus nousee.En puolusta Varista ollenkaan mutta ennen kun B-näyte tulee niin hän ei ole kärynyt.

Se että on amatöörimäistä on varmaan totta mutta eihän Varis nyt tämmöstä osaa itse tehdä.Eli kannattaako lajiliitto nyt painostaa kuka tai ketkä on tämän takana??? Ettei vaan tapahdu taas 4v. jälkeen.

Se mitä Sture tai Pelle sanoo lahden toisella puolella niin ei voi muuta kun nauraa.Melkein toivoo että sielläkin kohta rupee tapahtumaan.Ehkä heidän tietotaito on paremmalla  pohjalla,en tiedä.

Mennään 10v. taaksepäin kun Kiinan tytön ui kovaa.Ruotsalaiset itki että ei voi uida noin kovaa kun tuli melkein matkalla kun matkalla uusia ME-tuloksia.
Mitä sitten tapahtu?? Ruotsalaiset naisuimarit Kammerling,Alshammar,Sjöberg jne. rupes pärjää oikein kunnolla.

Ja viimeinen sensaatio miehissä(en nyt muista nimeä) ui ME pariin otteeseen muutama kuukausi sitten.

Ps.Seppälän miellestä tää Varisken tapaus on koko jäävuori.Jäävuori on sulannut vedeksi ja nyt pitäisi etsiä douppareita merestä!!!

----------


## Asentaja

> Arto Terosen loistava kolumni Ylen sivuilla:
> http://www.yle.fi/urheilu/etusivu/ka...1/id95901.html
> 
> Kannattaa kiinnittää huomiota pariin viimeiseen kappaleeseen, joissa piilee ehkä kiinnijäämisen syy.



Ymmärränkö oikein, että epoa annosteltiin nyt ammattimaisesti ja kiinnijäämisrajojen alla, mutta kun Kaisa joutuikin ihmeen kaupalla kisoihin ja siellä arvalla testeihin, niin kylläpä kävi epäonnisesti - häh? Dopingin käyttö kuulu lajiin, kaikki muutkin käyttää ja Variksella ollut epäonnea testauksen kanssa, näinkö? Mikäli dopingia ei hyväksytä, niin tuomio täytyisi olla ehdoton ja yksiselitteinen eikä tällaista harmaalla luistelua. Ja jos doping hiljaisesti hyväksytään kunhan ei jää kiinni, niin miksei sitä sanota suoraan? Tekopyhää, sanon.

Koko soppa on sinänsä sääli, koska ampumahiihto oli mun mielestäni kiinnostavampaa kuin muu väkisinhiihto. No, toivottavasti sponsorit osaavat valita lajit paremmin. Alppihiihdon puolella on aika hiljaista mömmörintamalla.

----------


## melkeinviisas

Jos voi usko Iltasanomiin niin siinä sanottiin ainakin että ovat "seuranneet" Varista jo jonkun aikaa.Eli on ollut viitteitä että tyttö on ylittänyt harmaan alueen.Oberhofissa testattiin kolme ekaa,yksi arvalla ja sitten spesiaali testattiin Varista. Näin kommentoi ainakin joku heebo siinä lehdessä.
Eli voidaan vetää johtopäätös että ehkä puhtaana alkukauden ja nyt arvot ylös kohti MM-kisoja.
Se mikä tässä oikeesti mättää on että Varis oli 20. ja 28. kisoissa missä positiivinen näyte on annettu.Voiko olla mahdollista että saksalaisella puurolla pääsee niin pirun paljon kovempaa vaikka suomalainen douppaa??????
Tai onko tää koko peli siitä kiinni että käyttäkää mut älkää jääkö kiinni???

----------


## Mika A

> Se mikä tässä oikeesti mättää on että Varis oli 20. ja 28. kisoissa missä positiivinen näyte on annettu.Voiko olla mahdollista että saksalaisella puurolla pääsee niin pirun paljon kovempaa vaikka suomalainen douppaa??????



Jos olet seurannut tätä nimenomaista keskustelunsäiettä edes satunnaisesti parin viime viikon aikana, niin edelliseltä sivulta löydät linkin Velonewsin sivuille, jossa kerrotaan lyhennetysti näin:

"*German TV links Rasmussen, Menchov to Austrian lab* By Andrew Hood
VeloNews European correspondent
Filed: January 15, 2008


The new year is just days old and cycling is already looking head-on at another potentially explosive doping story. 
The German public television station ARD reported Tuesday that Michael Rasmussen as well as his former Rabobank teammates Denis Menchov and the now-retired Michael Boogerd were among 30 elite athletes said to have used an Austrian-based laboratory for banned blood-doping practices. 
ARD also alleged that _biathletes and Nordic skiers_ used the Humanplasma lab, which has facilities in Vienna."


Eli saksalainen puuro on vielä ok, mutta turhan sakeaa Itävallan puolella.

----------


## melkeinviisas

> Jos olet seurannut tätä nimenomaista keskustelunsäiettä edes satunnaisesti parin viime viikon aikana, niin edelliseltä sivulta löydät linkin Velonewsin sivuille, jossa kerrotaan lyhennetysti näin:
> 
> "*German TV links Rasmussen, Menchov to Austrian lab* By Andrew Hood
> VeloNews European correspondent
> Filed: January 15, 2008
> 
> 
> The new year is just days old and cycling is already looking head-on at another potentially explosive doping story. 
> The German public television station ARD reported Tuesday that Michael Rasmussen as well as his former Rabobank teammates Denis Menchov and the now-retired Michael Boogerd were among 30 elite athletes said to have used an Austrian-based laboratory for banned blood-doping practices. 
> ...



Sehän vasta vanha juttu.Ja kaiken lisäksi meni nurin koko juttu.Pelkkää juorua!! Ja pahottelen jos lipasasin aiheesta!

----------


## onnimanni

Jos nyt ei lynkattaisi Kaisaa vielä. Odotellaan B-näytettä. Ainakin itse olin tyytyväinen Variksen hiihtovauhtiin (ammunta olikin sitten toinen juttu)

On mahdotonta, että kukaan olisi niin aivoton, että menisi douppaamaan kerran siitä kiinni jäätyään.

----------


## TURISTI

> On mahdotonta, että kukaan olisi niin aivoton, että menisi douppaamaan kerran siitä kiinni jäätyään.



Pah, ne on ammattiurheilijoita ja joka ammattiin liittyy varjopuolet. Ainoa syy miksi douppausta ei voida sallia avoimesti, on pelko sponsoreiden menettämisestä.

Monenko positiivisen A-näytteen antaneen urheilijan B-näyte on koskaan ollut negatiivinen?
No, ehkä tässä on yksi näitä harvinaisia tapauksia lisää, mutta olen erittäin skeptinen.

----------


## ketju44

> Se mikä tässä oikeesti mättää on että Varis oli 20. ja 28. kisoissa missä positiivinen näyte on annettu.



Jos on totta , että Kaisan ei pitänyt startata koko kisaan , niin seuraavaan kisaan EPO olisi jo elimistöstä hävinnyt näkymättömiin!! Oliko tämä muiden starttaamattomuus kisaan , salaliitto?? Hmmmm  :Cool:

----------


## onnimanni

IBU ei ole vielä sanonut mitään  lopullista. Sääntöjen mukaan B-näyte pitää myös tutkia ennenkuin voi hutkia. Ennenkuin B- näytteen tutkimuksen tulos on selvä ei kannata veikkailla . Edelleenkään en millään jaksa uskoa, että  joku voisi olla niin tyhmä että sortuisi moiseen toistamiseen. Toivottavasti juttu jää vain epäilyksi. Ampumahiihdossa Kaisa on maailman kärkitasoa.

----------


## mnph

> Edelleenkään en millään jaksa uskoa, että  joku voisi olla niin tyhmä että sortuisi moiseen toistamiseen.



Herätys!

----------


## JiiH

> Herätys!



Tjoo. Vaikka en ketään varsinaisesti halua puolustella, niin kyllä minä voin ymmärtää dopingin käytön.

Jos:
a) olisin suurin piirtein koko elämäni tähdännyt siihen, että olisin maailman huipulla jossain lajissa,
b) uskoisin, että kyseisen lajin kaikki huiput käyttävät dopingia, ja
c) uskoisin, että huippujen käyttämiä aineita voi käyttää pienellä kiinnijäämisriskillä, ja ilman suuria riskejä omalle terveydelleni,

niin totta kai käyttäisin. Tyhmähän sitä olisi, jos tieten tahtoen antaisi muille tasoitusta ja sen takia luopuisi mahdollisuudesta päästä elämänsä tärkeimpiin tavoitteisiin.

Enhän minä TIEDÄ, onko tilanne hiihdossa tai ampumahiihdossa niin kuin kohdassa b uskotaan, enkä tiedä aineista ja testauksesta oikeastaan mitään, joten en tiedä c-kohdastakaan. Mutta kyllä Lahden käryjen aikaan rivien välissä annettiin ymmärtää, että aineita käytettiin jotta kilpailutilanne olisi tasapuolinen. Taaskaan en voi maallikkona mitenkään tietää, oliko tilanne tuo. Mutta jos oli, niin kovin vaikea on uskoa, että se olisi muuttunut.

----------


## ketju44

> IBU ei ole vielä sanonut mitään  lopullista. Sääntöjen mukaan B-näyte pitää myös tutkia ennenkuin voi hutkia. Ennenkuin B- näytteen tutkimuksen tulos on selvä ei kannata veikkailla . Edelleenkään en millään jaksa uskoa, että  joku voisi olla niin tyhmä että sortuisi moiseen toistamiseen. Toivottavasti juttu jää vain epäilyksi. Ampumahiihdossa Kaisa on maailman kärkitasoa.



Kerran kärähti. Kerran pääsi kuin koira veräjästä. Juu , kyllä hän syytön on. Ei voi olla tyhmä. Eihän  :Sarkastinen: ...........

----------


## onnimanni

> Tjoo. Vaikka en ketään varsinaisesti halua puolustella, niin kyllä minä voin ymmärtää dopingin käytön.
> 
> Jos:
> a) olisin suurin piirtein koko elämäni tähdännyt siihen, että olisin maailman huipulla jossain lajissa,
> b) uskoisin, että kyseisen lajin kaikki huiput käyttävät dopingia, ja
> c) uskoisin, että huippujen käyttämiä aineita voi käyttää pienellä kiinnijäämisriskillä, ja ilman suuria riskejä omalle terveydelleni,
> 
> niin totta kai käyttäisin. Tyhmähän sitä olisi, jos tieten tahtoen antaisi muille tasoitusta ja sen takia luopuisi mahdollisuudesta päästä elämänsä tärkeimpiin tavoitteisiin.
> 
> Enhän minä TIEDÄ, onko tilanne hiihdossa tai ampumahiihdossa niin kuin kohdassa b uskotaan, enkä tiedä aineista ja testauksesta oikeastaan mitään, joten en tiedä c-kohdastakaan. Mutta kyllä Lahden käryjen aikaan rivien välissä annettiin ymmärtää, että aineita käytettiin jotta kilpailutilanne olisi tasapuolinen. Taaskaan en voi maallikkona mitenkään tietää, oliko tilanne tuo. Mutta jos oli, niin kovin vaikea on uskoa, että se olisi muuttunut.



Varsin lyhtaikainen lämmitysvaikutus pakkasella housuun kusemisellakin on (en ole kokeillut).

Tunnustan etten minä tiedä douppaus asiasta enempää kuin sika satelliitista. Mutta ei tiedä nekään, jotka kuvittelevat 
a)ettei siitä jää kiinni 
b)kaikkihan kuitenkin käyttää-olisi tyhmää olla käyttämättä
c)Ihan sama kuin: Kaikkihan altaaseen kusee- niin kusee, muttei kukaan välttämättä 3m ponnahduslaudalta.

Jos valmentaja käskee  urheilijaa syömään kilon heiniä, koska se parantaa suorituskykyä, niin urheilijahan syö kilon heiniä. Hevonen on nopea eläin ja syö heiniä... Huippu-urheilijan elimistö toimii suoristuskykynsä äärirajoilla. Puuttuminen kehon omaan säätelymekanismiin voi aiheuttaa vakavia terveysongelmia.   Entisestä Itä-Saksasta meillä on hyviä esimerkkejä siitä, miten lääkärin valvonnassa käytetyt dopingaineet ovat vaikuttaneet urheilijoihin. Tuloksia on syntynyt, mutta suuren joukon terveys menetettiin. Aineitahan käytettiin siellä jo juniorivalmennuksessa. Pistäisitkö lapsesi urheilun pariin, jossa todennäköisesti tuloksia tulisi,mutta kyseenalaisin keinoin? Minä en.

----------


## JiiH

> Jos valmentaja käskee  urheilijaa syömään kilon heiniä, koska se parantaa suorituskykyä, niin urheilijahan syö kilon heiniä. Hevonen on nopea eläin ja syö heiniä... Huippu-urheilijan elimistö toimii suoristuskykynsä äärirajoilla. Puuttuminen kehon omaan säätelymekanismiin voi aiheuttaa vakavia terveysongelmia.   Entisestä Itä-Saksasta meillä on hyviä esimerkkejä siitä, miten lääkärin valvonnassa käytetyt dopingaineet ovat vaikuttaneet urheilijoihin. Tuloksia on syntynyt, mutta suuren joukon terveys menetettiin. Aineitahan käytettiin siellä jo juniorivalmennuksessa. Pistäisitkö lapsesi urheilun pariin, jossa todennäköisesti tuloksia tulisi,mutta kyseenalaisin keinoin? Minä en.



En minäkään. Jos ihan rehellisiä ollaan, niin en ole ihan varma miten suhtaudun, jos lapseni lähivuosina haluaa ryhtyä täyspäiväiseksi urheilijaksi, kun homman terveys tuntuu olevan monin tavoin kyseenalaista.

Enkä missään nimessä puolustele aineiden käyttöä, tarkoitin vain että voin helposti kuvitella tilanteen, jossa aineiden käyttäjä ei ajattele huijaavansa vaan ainoastaan pistävänsä itsensä samalle lähtöviivalle muiden kanssa. Joistain haastatteluista on tullut sellainen käsitys, että tätä tapahtuu.

Sääntöjen vastaista se on silti, ja vastenmielistä. Mutta (jos pieni kärjistys sallitaan) kuvitellaan tilanne, jossa urheilija on omasta mielestään lahjakas ja tehnyt vuosikausia kaiken oikein ollakseen paras, muun elämän kustannuksella, ja sitten muut urheilijat (lahjattomammat ja laiskemmat) vievät mitalit ja kunnian. Jos urheilija vielä uskoo muiden douppaavan, niin en minä ihmettele jos houkutus käy liian suureksi, vielä kärynkin jälkeen. Tätä tarkoitin.

Tuo tilanne voi tietenkin syntyä, vaikka kukaan huipuista ei käyttäisi dopingia. Voihan urheilija olla arvioinut täysin väärin omat lahjansa ja oman harjoittelunsa.

Variksen tapauksesta sinänsä en väitä mitään suuntaan enkä toiseen.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Onhan noita urheilijoita jotka ovat nouseet hyvin korkealle, todenneet että dopingia tarjotaan, kieltäytyneet; todenneet että dopingia vaaditaan, vaihtaneet maisemaa, lajia tai heivanneet.

Kyllä tuossa tulee kotikasvatuskin kyseeseen. Toivottavasti urheilijanalut saavat sellaiset lähtötiedot jo kotoaan moraalin ja rehellisyyden suhteen, että osaavat tehdä oikeat valinnat. 

Pitkä ja vaikea prosessi kitkeä vanhan liiton huijarit bisneksestä sekä estää uusia huijareita bisnekseen syntymästä. Lähtökohdat ovat niin erilaiset urheilijoillakin. Kaveri joka tulee jostain alikehittyneen maan köyhistä oloista ja on päättänyt tehdä kaikkensa asuakseen viiden vuoden päästä Monacossa voi tehdä ihan erilaiset ratkaisut kuin kaveri jolla opiskelupaikka jossain korkeakoulussa odottelee.

Kyllähän tuossa UCI:llakin olisi mahdollisuutta tehdä vaikka mitä ratkaisuja jos tahtotilaa löytyisi. Löisivät palkkakaton ja palkkajärjestelmä rakennettaisiin siten että urheilijan palkat rahastoitaisiin tulevaan opiskeluun. Sanottaisiin vaikka että 10 vuotta saat olla tässä bisneksessä ja sitten 'poika kouluun siitä'.

----------


## Tuomas

Enpäs minäkään sano tästä tapauksesta mitään ennen kuin tulee tietoja siitä että mitä testissä on näkynyt.

Mielenkiintoinen juttu on kuitenkin se että 2003 Variksen käryn yhteydessähän puhuttiin "väärästä positiivisesta" . Kärynhän kerrottiin tulleen EPO:sta, mutta juttua liikkui siitä että käry tulikin verenkuvan muutoksesta jonka tuloksen katsottiin johtuneen EPO:sta. EPO-testihän on edelleen hieman kiistanalainen, mutta nykyisessä urheiluilmastossa sitä ei koeta ongelmaksi.

Torinon olympilaisten sekä viime talven MM:ien yhteydessä kuului myös huhuja siitä että Variksen valinta torpeedoitiin sen takia että verenkuva olisi edelleen niin epämääräinen että se voi herättää kysymyksiä laboratoriossa... Se että johtuuko verenkuvan huhuttu epämääräisyys vuoden 2003 käryyn johtaneista syistä (käryn jonka Varis siis edelleen kiistää), luonnollisesta elimistön toiminnasta vai kenties keinotekoisista ja mahdollisesti kielletyistä menetelmistä onkin sitten aivan toinen juttu.

Se että Kari-Pekka Kyrö touhuaa edelleen Kaisa Variksen taustalla taitaa monelle olla se suurin punainen vaate. Kyrö kun uhrasi itsensä julkisesti Lahden tapahtumien jälkeen. Jarmo Riskiähän suuri yleisö ei muista vaikka hän sai samassa yhteydessä toimitsijakiellon Kyrön tapaan ja valmentaa nykyään Virpi Kuitusta (myös 2-v kilpailukieltoia Lahden jälkeen) ja Aino-Kaisa Saarista.

Kukaan urheiluihminen tuskin kehtaa kieltää Kyrön tietotaitoa esim. korkean paikan harjoittelun saralla tai valmennuksen tuloksia maajoukkueen peräsimessä vuosina 1999-2001. Se millä keinoilla tulokset silloin tulivat onkin sitten ihan asia erikseen.

Mielestäni on sääli että Kyrön taidot on kielletty ja mies ikäänkuin vaiettu kuoliaaksi Lahden tapahtumien jälkeen. Kestävyysurheilussa suomalaisia kv. vertailun kestäviä ammattivalmentajia on kuitenkin niin vähän että ammattitaitoisten valmentajian hukkaaminen pitkän koulutuksen jälkeen käy suoraan suomalaisen urheilun omaan nilkkaan.

P.S. Kaisa Varis on mielestäni ihailtava esimerkki siitä että jotkin ovat valmiita panostamaan kaikkensa oman urheilunsa eteen vaikka kaikki muut käskisivät painumaan hiekkalaatikolta pois.

----------


## JiiH

> Onhan noita urheilijoita jotka ovat nouseet hyvin korkealle, todenneet että dopingia tarjotaan, kieltäytyneet; todenneet että dopingia vaaditaan, vaihtaneet maisemaa, lajia tai heivanneet.



Kyllä, ja kaikki kunnia heille. Tuo vaatii selkärankaa ja sitä, että elämässä on jotain muutakin kuin urheilu. Mutta pystyn vain kuvittelemaan sitä v*tutuksen määrää mikä syntyy kun tajuaa, että tilanne on tuo.

----------


## Hevonen

> Kyllä, ja kaikki kunnia heille. Tuo vaatii selkärankaa ja sitä, että elämässä on jotain muutakin kuin urheilu. Mutta pystyn vain kuvittelemaan sitä v*tutuksen määrää mikä syntyy kun tajuaa, että tilanne on tuo.



Vain yksi kerrallaan voi olla paras joten käytännössä melkein kaikki urheilijat ovat häviäjiä.

----------


## buhvalo

> Kukaan urheiluihminen tuskin kehtaa kieltää Kyrön tietotaitoa esim. korkean paikan harjoittelun saralla tai valmennuksen tuloksia maajoukkueen peräsimessä vuosina 1999-2001. Se millä keinoilla tulokset silloin tulivat onkin sitten ihan asia erikseen..



Tapahtuiko tuolla aikavälillä tuloksellisesti jotain poikkeuksellista mikä olisi laskettavissa Kyrön ansioksi? Myllälän kovat MM-kisat 1999, tietty mutta oliko KPK:n ansiota vain norjalaisten heikentymistö? Esim.Isometsä ei tuolloin enää petrannut. Immosella oli kyllä hyvä kunnon ajoitus 2001 otepäässä. :Leveä hymy: 

Naiset alkoi vasta nousta tuolloin, ei ehkä KPK:n ansioista vaan alkoivat tulla oikeaan ikään... En tiedä, ehkä en ole urheiluihminen.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Asiaa puhut Hevonen.

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Arto Terosen loistava kolumni Ylen sivuilla:
> http://www.yle.fi/urheilu/etusivu/ka...1/id95901.html
> Kannattaa kiinnittää huomiota pariin viimeiseen kappaleeseen, joissa piilee ehkä kiinnijäämisen syy.



En tiedä mitä tässä nyt oikein tarkoitetaan mutta kolumnista paistaa läpi voimakkaasti positiivinen asenne douppaamista kohtaan. Hans tulkitsee Terosen kirjoitusta siten että ao. journalisti pitää Variksen käryä jonkinlaisena "huonona onnena" ja jos neiti Varista ei olisi testattu niin kaikki olisi hyvin. Johtuisiko douppaaminen osittain myös siitä että "doping-asenne" vaikuttaa aika "positiiviselta"... jopa journalistien mielestä ja näköjään monen muunkin mielestä... jopa täällä pyöräilypuolella joka on perinteisesti ollut hyvinkin positiivinen laji...

Sanktiot ei nykyisellään pelitä, kyllä nyt ollaan laagi&vainaa pisteessä tämän doping pelleilyn kanssa - elinikäinen kielto vaan päälle heti ekasta kärystä.

----------


## Janu

No hohhoijaa. Ei kai kukaan _oikeasti_ ole niin lapsellinen, että kuvittelee minkään kv-tason urheilun olevan puhdasta? Onhan se nyt itsestään selvää, että jos douppaamisesta on hyötyä niin sitten doupataan. Joku douppaa kuitenkin ja jos et ite douppaa niin et pärjää.

Niinno, eihän kukaan urheilija douppaa, puhtaitahan ne on kaikki. Kunnes kärähtää. Hämmentävää miten ne "puhtaat" urheilijat kärähtelee  :Sekaisin: 

Doping-asiassa suosikkihenkilöni on Bjarne Riis; ei mitään p*skapuheita "kerran kokeilin, mut sivuvaikutuksetblababla" ja jeesustelut päälle vaan "Kyllä douppasin ja ainoa sivuvaikutus oli, että pyörä kulki kovempaa".

Suomalaishiihtäjien taustajoukot on epäpäteviä kun kokoajan kärähdetään.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> No hohhoijaa. Ei kai kukaan _oikeasti_ ole niin lapsellinen, että kuvittelee minkään kv-tason urheilun olevan puhdasta? Onhan se nyt itsestään selvää, että jos douppaamisesta on hyötyä niin sitten doupataan.



Oletko NIIN lapsellinen, että uskot omia kuvitelmiasi? Vain tyhmät douppaa ja vain erittäin tyhmät jäävät kiinni. Ihan normiälykkyydellä voi opetella lukemaan ja lukea Wadan ohjeistusta miten asiassa tulee toimia.

----------


## china

> Vain tyhmät douppaa ja vain erittäin tyhmät jäävät kiinni. Ihan normiälykkyydellä voi opetella lukemaan ja lukea Wadan ohjeistusta miten asiassa tulee toimia.



Kai tästä voidaan sitten päätellä, että valtaosa kv-tason kilpaurheilijoista on tyhmiä ja ne loput sitten erittäin tyhmiä?-) Minullakaan ei juuri ole uskoa puhtaaseen urheiluun. Kyse on isoista rahoista ja sitten vain laskeskellaan riskejä ja pelataan rulettia.

----------


## TuomasA

> Sanktiot ei nykyisellään pelitä, kyllä nyt ollaan laagi&vainaa pisteessä tämän doping pelleilyn kanssa - elinikäinen kielto vaan päälle heti ekasta kärystä.



Sanktiot on nykyisellään monesti liian löysiä. Ongelma elinikäisessä kilpailukiellossa on syyllisyyden varmistaminen. Esim. EPO:n mittaaminen elimistöstä ei ole nykyisellään täysin aukotonta ja näin ollen voi johtaa myös vääriin tuomioihin. Samasta syystä kuolemanrangaistusta kartetaan länsimaisessa oikeuskäytännössä.

----------


## apartanen

> Doping-asiassa suosikkihenkilöni on Bjarne Riis; ei mitään p*skapuheita "kerran kokeilin, mut sivuvaikutuksetblababla" ja jeesustelut päälle vaan "Kyllä douppasin ja ainoa sivuvaikutus oli, että pyörä kulki kovempaa".



Bjarne kyllä ensin kymmenen vuotta hoki käsi raamatulla, että "en oo mitään käyttänyt" ja "minulla on luonnostaan korkea hematokriittiarvo". Piti kuitenkin vuosikymmen kerätä rohkeutta, että uskaltaa kertoa ja silloinkin vain kun alkoi olla painostus vanhoilta tallikavereilta liian kova. Parempi itse kertoa ennen kuin joku muu "tekee kohupaljastuksen". Minusta tuo nyt ei ole mitenkään erityisen suoraselkäistä. Ennemmin esimerkkinä voisi käyttää vaikkapa Patrik Sinkewitziä, joka, tosin vasta kiinni jäätyään, paljasti reilusti kaiken eikä koettanutkaan kierrellä ja selitellä, että itse tyhmyyksissäni käytin ja että ei muut tallissa tienny mitä tein jne..

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Kai tästä voidaan sitten päätellä, että valtaosa kv-tason kilpaurheilijoista on tyhmiä ja ne loput sitten erittäin tyhmiä?-) Minullakaan ei juuri ole uskoa puhtaaseen urheiluun. Kyse on isoista rahoista ja sitten vain laskeskellaan riskejä ja pelataan rulettia.



 :No huh!: 
Siis valtaosa ei konsultoi lääkärien kanssa eikä hae erivapauksia vaan uskoo omaan tietotaitoon? Onhan parhaimmillaan hiihdossa ollut mc-kilpailun kymppisakissa kahdeksan norjalaista astmaatikkoa, miksi sillä tasolla sortua enää dopingpelleksi? Eikö olekaan normaalia nauttia vitamiinit ruiskeina, kun ei vatsan kautta nautittuna imeydy tarpeeksi tehokkaasti? Ja täysin luvallista ja normaalia nyky määrityksin. Edelleen panostaisin lukutaitoon, luetun ymmärtämiseen ja Wadaan, jos urheilisin tavoitteena huippu  :Hymy:

----------


## Janu

> Bjarne kyllä ensin kymmenen vuotta hoki käsi raamatulla, että "en oo mitään käyttänyt" ja "minulla on luonnostaan korkea hematokriittiarvo".



Olisit nyt lainannut sen edellisenkin kappaleen.

----------


## Janu

> Oletko NIIN lapsellinen, että uskot omia kuvitelmiasi? Vain tyhmät douppaa ja vain erittäin tyhmät jäävät kiinni. Ihan normiälykkyydellä voi opetella lukemaan ja lukea Wadan ohjeistusta miten asiassa tulee toimia.



Mitä mahdat tarkoittaa, ei nyt ihan aukea? Pitäisikö minun chinan tavoin ymmärtää, että tarkoitat huippu-urheilijoiden olevan tyhmiä tai ainakin tyhmempiä kuin harrastelijoiden? Tuskin niillä astmalääkkeillä vielä mitään voitetaan vaikka epäilemättä niistäkin jotain hyötyä on. Jos luetun ymmärtämisellä kunto kasvaisi niin eipä taitaisi käryjä tulla. Vai douppaako ne ymmärtääkseen paremmin lukemaansa?

Emmä nyt tajua mitään. Taidan doupata pääministerijuomalla!

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Mitä mahdat tarkoittaa, ei nyt ihan aukea?



Asia, jolle en voi mitään, valitan.

----------


## OJ

Mihinkäs "kaikki kv-tason urheilijat douppaa" porukat vetää sen kv-tason rajan? Ihan mielenkiinnosta kyselen. Toisaalta, kyllä tota satsia vedetään vaikka ei ole edes isot rahat kehissä, mukava lisätulo ja normaalin päivätyön välttely tuntuu olevan monelle riittävä syy.

Voin omasta kokemuksesta sanoa, että toi satsitteluasia ei ole urheilijalle aina ihan mustavalkoinen ongelma. Omalta kotisohvalta töiden jälkeen surffatessa toi on ihan selkeä asia, mutta ne ketkä ovat douppaamiselle pahiten alttiita elävät erilaisessa ympäristössä. En mä yritä sanoa, että doping pitäisi hyväksyä, mutta toi ekasta kärystä elinikäinen kilpailukielto on pikkuisen liian rankkaa meininkiä. Väittäisin, että dopingia käyttäville kehittyy kaiken huipuksi henkinen riippuvuus aineisiin kun esim. EPOlla kynnysteho onkin sama kuin VO2Max teho ilman EPOa ja jaksaa treenata aivan eri tavalla kuin aikaisemmin. Supermiehestä on aivan varmasti ikävä palata tavikseksi. Lisäksi väittäisin, että suurimmat douppiongelmat muhivat amatööritasolla missä testaaminen on melko heikkoa. Valitettavasti tällä hetkellä suurin osa dopingin vastaisesta työstä tapahtuu ammattilaisten tasolla eikä siellä missä siitä olisi suurin hyöty.

----------


## Janu

> Asia, jolle en voi mitään, valitan.



Äläpäs nyt, yleensä tyhmempikin ymmärtää kun selittää riittävän yksinkertaisesti. Tämähän opetettiin jo aliupseerikoulussa. Vai tarkoitatko, että et osaa selittää kirjoittamaasi mitenkään? Noeisemitään, yritetään uudelleen!





> Oletko NIIN lapsellinen, että uskot omia kuvitelmiasi?



Jos henkilö kokee tietävänsä jonkin asian niin eikö se automaattisesti tarkoita sitä, että hän myös uskoo olevansa oikeassa? Tämä taisikin olla kompakysymys!





> Vain tyhmät douppaa ja vain erittäin tyhmät jäävät kiinni.



Tämän ymmärrän vain yhdellä tavalla, sillä samalla milllä sen toinenkin henkilö ymmärsi. Ymmärsimmekö oikein,  kyllä vai ei?





> Ihan normiälykkyydellä voi opetella lukemaan ja lukea Wadan ohjeistusta miten asiassa tulee toimia.



Lukemaan oppimiseen liittyvä kohta lie itsestäänselvä ja riidaton, mutta tuo loppuosa on hieman vaikeampi tapaus. Tarkoitatko kenties, että Wada ohjeistaa douppaamiseen niin, että douppaaminen ei olekaan virallisen kannan mukaan douppaamista eikä siten kiellettyä? Vai tarkoitatko, että Wada ohjeistaa kuinka olla douppaamatta ja tyhmät eivät osaa lukea kuinka olla douppaamatta ja siksi douppaavat ja että vielä tyhmemmät eivät ymmärrä sen lisäksi edes sitä kuinka välttää kiinnijääminen? Vai mitä mahdoit tarkoittaa?

 :Sekaisin:  :Leveä hymy: 

PS. Huomasinkin tässä viimeaikaisia uutisia lukiessa, että pääministerijuoman käyttö kannattaa lopettaa kun hoikentavan vaikutuksensa lisäksi näyttää ohentavan myös älynlahjoja.. vai eikö vain saa aivot tarpeeksi sokeria..

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Kai tästä voidaan sitten päätellä, että valtaosa kv-tason kilpaurheilijoista on tyhmiä ja ne loput sitten erittäin tyhmiä?-)



Kv-tason urheilijoita on miljoonia, eräät laskevat kymmeniin miljooniin ja dopingkäryissä liikutaan tuhansissa. Älykkyydestä tai sen puutteesta tuossa joukossa kärsitään 



> Minullakaan ei juuri ole uskoa puhtaaseen urheiluun.



Ei kait sellaiseen ole syytä ollakaan, jos asioihin suhtautuu realisitiseksi.




> Kyse on isoista rahoista ja sitten vain laskeskellaan riskejä ja pelataan rulettia.



Joo, mutta ne isot rahat eivät tule lähellekään urheilijan tiliä vaan pysyvät yhteistyökumppanien hallussa.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Äläpäs nyt, yleensä tyhmempikin ymmärtää kun selittää riittävän yksinkertaisesti. Tämähän opetettiin jo aliupseerikoulussa.



Siis miten Sinä koet tietäväsi dopingin määritelmän?
Jos lääkinnälliset syyt edellyttävät vaikka epon käyttöä hoitona ja Wada myöntää poikkeusluvan, niin nykyisen käytännön mukaan kyseessä ei ole doping. 
Onhan jenkeissä käyty oikeuttakin urheilijan oikeudesta käyttää kulkukoirien ehkäisylääkettä kilpailukautena ilman Wadan lupaa - ammattiurheilijoina eivät kuitenkaan saaneet kilpailukieltoa eikä k.o. aine ollut kiellettyjen aineiden listoilla.
Jos puhtaasti jaloin aattein pitää kilpailla, niin kaikki kv-kilpailutoiminta pitäisi aloittaa uudelleen ja määritellä kilpailuehdot ennakkoon, jolloin kansallisten liittojen tulee joko hyväksyä tai hyljätä ehdot. Näin ei tule käymään, koska niin taloudelliset kuin kansalliset intressit kärsisivät pahasti ja *edelleen kaikkeen voi saada poikkeusluvan jos ja kun sille on lääketieteelliset perusteet eikä kyseessä ole silloin doping.* Ja sen ymmärtämiseksi olisi hyvä osata lukea ja sitä tukee se luetun ymmärtäminen.

----------


## Mikkoko

Ehkä otin, ehkä en. Nyt kunnon huhuja kehiin! Onko B-näyte löytynyt Tikkurilan shellin vessasta tai jotain vastaavaa?

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Sanktiot on nykyisellään monesti liian löysiä. Ongelma elinikäisessä kilpailukiellossa on syyllisyyden varmistaminen. Esim. EPO:n mittaaminen elimistöstä ei ole nykyisellään täysin aukotonta ja näin ollen voi johtaa myös vääriin tuomioihin. Samasta syystä kuolemanrangaistusta kartetaan länsimaisessa oikeuskäytännössä.



OK, on se noinkin mutta eivät tunnu vilpilliset urheilijat paljon perustavan siitä että "koko joukkueen leipä" saattaa mennä omien d-kokeiluiden vuoksi. Ei tyhjätasku-douppaajat pysty mitään maksamaan ja sanktiot kohdistuvatkin enemmän muihin samaa laijia harrastaviin josta sponsorit lähteevät litomaan.

Tässä yhteiskunnassa ovat yksilön oikeudet kävelleet ryhmän etujen yli mennen tullen ja kaikenmaailman roistoille avataan näin aikamoinen temmellyskenttä. Otetaan nyt poliisi joka ei voi kohta tehdä mitään... viimeksi kun ampui ryöväriä rysänpäältä niin tuomio napsahti jepelle. Vastaavia esimerkkejä riittää vaikka kuinka ja eritasoiset huijarit nauravat karvaisiin  kämmeniinsä (karvat kämmenpuolella). 

Näin on myös dopingissa. Asian suhteen pitää nyt vain hyväksyä se että ryhmän etu ajaa yksilön oikeuksien edelle... eihän tässä ketään tapeta, otetaan vaan leipä pois kun ei osaa sitä oikein syödä... josko osaisi syödä jotain muuta leipää paremmin. Varmasti tulee vääriäkin tuomioita ja ratkaisu saattaa sattua yksilöön tosi kipiästi - mutta, kanssaurheilijoille signaali muodostuu selkeäksi - kuningas dopinkin kanssa ei täällä puljata!

----------


## Pekka L

Tänään tulee FST5 Sportmagasinet klo 21, aiheena mm. pyöräilyn doping.

----------


## Hevonen

> OK, on se noinkin mutta eivät tunnu vilpilliset urheilijat paljon perustavan siitä että "koko joukkueen leipä" saattaa mennä omien d-kokeiluiden vuoksi. Ei tyhjätasku-douppaajat pysty mitään maksamaan ja sanktiot kohdistuvatkin enemmän muihin samaa laijia harrastaviin josta sponsorit lähteevät litomaan.



Tässä on hyvä esimerkki siitä miten ihmiset eivät miellä douppauksen olevan koko teamin yhteinen hanke, ei yksittäisen urheilijan. Kärytapauksissa on kautta aikojen syy vieritetty urheilijan niskoille, hän on toiminut syntipukkina vaikka käytännössä valmennus- ja joukkueen johto ovat systemaattisen toiminnan takana.

Mallitapauksina mainittakoon Lahden hiihtokisat ja nämä pyöräilytallien caset.

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Tässä on hyvä esimerkki siitä miten ihmiset eivät miellä douppauksen olevan koko teamin yhteinen hanke, ei yksittäisen urheilijan. Kärytapauksissa on kautta aikojen syy vieritetty urheilijan niskoille, hän on toiminut syntipukkina vaikka käytännössä valmennus- ja joukkueen johto ovat systemaattisen toiminnan takana.
> 
> Mallitapauksina mainittakoon Lahden hiihtokisat ja nämä pyöräilytallien caset.



Kirjoitin edellä kyllä enemmän taloudellisten sanktioiden näkökulmasta ja siitä että mitä kautta luodaan suurimmat paineet lopettaa joutava douppaaminen... mutta olen kyllä sitä mieltä että lähtökohtaisesti jokainen urheilija tekee douppaamispäätöksen henkilökohtaisella tasolla ja myös vastuu on kannettava henkilökohtaisesti.

Tässä asiassa ei pitäisi sortua minkäänlaiseen hissutteluun eikä urheilijalle saisi antaa mitään takaporttia sille että dopingin käyölle syntyisi yhtään myötäkarvaa. Se että syy on teamissa "no kun ne pakotti-tyyliin" on takaportti jolla henkilökohtaista vastuu siirretään kolektiiviseksi. Näin oli myös Lahdessa jossa jokainen urheilija päätti henkilökohtaisesti douppaamisestaan, jos kukaan ei olisi suostunut veritankkaukseen niin puhatasti oltaisiin menty. Joukkeen johto pitää toki panna vastuuseen mutta johdon osuus on toisarvoinen  ja se että kuinka paljon he olivat mukana, tärkeintä olisi olut kieltäytyä yksilötasolla. Yksilötason päätöksentekoon päädytään joka'tapauksessa - on turha syyttää muita kun piikki on omassa perseessä!

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Tässä asiassa ei pitäisi sortua minkäänlaiseen hissutteluun eikä urheilijalle saisi antaa mitään takaporttia sille että dopingin käyölle syntyisi yhtään myötäkarvaa. Se että syy on teamissa "no kun ne pakotti-tyyliin" on takaportti jolla henkilökohtaista vastuu siirretään kolektiiviseksi. Näin oli myös Lahdessa jossa jokainen urheilija päätti henkilökohtaisesti douppaamisestaan, jos kukaan ei olisi suostunut veritankkaukseen niin puhatasti oltaisiin menty. Joukkeen johto pitää toki panna vastuuseen mutta johdon osuus on toisarvoinen ja se että kuinka paljon he olivat mukana, tärkeintä olisi olut kieltäytyä yksilötasolla. Yksilötason päätöksentekoon päädytään joka'tapauksessa - on turha syyttää muita kun piikki on omassa perseessä!



Meinaat, että kaikki hiihtäjät päättivät Lahdessa, että käytetään vielä edellisellä kaudella eikiellettyä HemoHessiä vaikka samaan nesteytykseen olisi ollut mahdollisuus valita eikielletty aine? Asiaan ei siis vaikuttanut lainkaan se, mitä lääkelaukussa oli tarjolla vaan mieluummin valitaan kiellettyä ja testeissä näkyvää kuin sallittua? Jos näin on, niin mielestäni tämä tukee lievästi käsitystäni tyhmyyden esiintuomisesta. No, olimmehan me suomalaiset kekkoslovakian aikaan sentään yhteistyössä CCCP:n ja DDR:n kanssa Tieteellinen Valmennus -projektissa.

Hollanissa on kait edelleen kesken tuo mainio oikeudenkäynti, jossa tallin huoltoauton juomapulloissa oli opiaatteja urheilujuoman seassa - varmaan ajajat kävivät sekoittamassa johdon tietämättä ja oikeuslaitos syyttää ymmärtämättömyyttäään vain talliorganisaatiota?

----------


## Tumppi

Tänään Sportmagazinet klo 21.00, FST. Lisää asiaa dopingista ja nyt yllätys, yllätys, vaihteeksi pyöräily toimittajien kiinnostuksen kohteena.

Taidan katsoa. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## OJ

> Meinaat, että kaikki hiihtäjät päättivät Lahdessa, että käytetään vielä edellisellä kaudella eikiellettyä HemoHessiä vaikka samaan nesteytykseen olisi ollut mahdollisuus valita eikielletty aine? Asiaan ei siis vaikuttanut lainkaan se, mitä lääkelaukussa oli tarjolla vaan mieluummin valitaan kiellettyä ja testeissä näkyvää kuin sallittua? Jos näin on, niin mielestäni tämä tukee lievästi käsitystäni tyhmyyden esiintuomisesta. No, olimmehan me suomalaiset kekkoslovakian aikaan sentään yhteistyössä CCCP:n ja DDR:n kanssa Tieteellinen Valmennus -projektissa.
> 
> Hollanissa on kait edelleen kesken tuo mainio oikeudenkäynti, jossa tallin huoltoauton juomapulloissa oli opiaatteja urheilujuoman seassa - varmaan ajajat kävivät sekoittamassa johdon tietämättä ja oikeuslaitos syyttää ymmärtämättömyyttäään vain talliorganisaatiota?



Eikös Lahdessa tullut jännä kakka housuun kun huhut epo-testeistä lähti liikkeelle ja Suomi-karpaasit taisivat paukutella menemään jollain +50 hematokriitillä. Sitä piti sitten laimentaa ja kun joukkueen lääkäritkään eivät olleet ajantasalla siitä, että hemohessi oli lisätty kiellettyjen listalle, niin suomalaiset hiihtäjät ruuttasivat testeissä näkyvää ainetta koneeseen yrittäessään peittää EPOn käytön. No hemohessi sitten käräytti ja aivan varmasti norjalaiset ja muut nauroivat karvaisiin kämmeniinsä ja tuuppasivat EPOn avulla menemään.

Onko jossain uutista tosta Hollantijutusta? "Virallinen" kanta amatööritasolla ainakin pari vuotta sitten oli, että doping on tappamistakin pahempi synti, mutta se oli enemmän tai vähemmän liturgiaa mihin ei kukaan jaksanut oikein kunnolla uskoa.

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Meinaat, että kaikki hiihtäjät päättivät Lahdessa, että käytetään vielä edellisellä kaudella eikiellettyä HemoHessiä vaikka samaan nesteytykseen olisi ollut mahdollisuus valita eikielletty aine? Asiaan ei siis vaikuttanut lainkaan se, mitä lääkelaukussa oli tarjolla vaan mieluummin valitaan kiellettyä ja testeissä näkyvää kuin sallittua? Jos näin on, niin mielestäni tämä tukee lievästi käsitystäni tyhmyyden esiintuomisesta.



Meinaan sitä että kaikki millä voidaan selitellä douppaamista pitäisi sulkea pois sillä että urheilija vastaa tekemisistään. Muissa tapauksissa löytyy aina porsaanreikä jolla vastuu jaetaan pienempiin osiin ja urheilija jatkaa douppaamista kunnes tulee toinen käry ja elin-ikäinen kisakielto. Nämä saumat pitää sulkea pois - peli vaan reilusti raaemmaksi ja urheilija vastuuseen siitä mitä kropasta löytyy. Jatun vastuun tie ei tässä tapauksessa tule pelittämään.

Se että hölmöillään ei selitä mietenkään douppaamista koska se on osa hölmöilyä. Douppaamisen suhteen pitäisi siirtyä hieman yksinkertaisempaan ajatteluun ja toimintaan eikä antaa urheilijoiden kauheasti selitellä ja siirrellä vastuuta. Sidosryhmien vastuu tulee toisena ja sinne kanssa niin kovat sanktiot että tuntuu kunnolla... tosin toimitsija-tason vastuuttamisessa tulee aina ongelmia eikä näitä ketkuja saada helposti kiini... siksi jankutan edelleen urheilijan vastuun ensisijaisuutta.

----------


## Tumppi

> Eikös Lahdessa tullut jännä kakka housuun kun huhut epo-testeistä lähti liikkeelle ja Suomi-karpaasit taisivat paukutella menemään jollain +50 hematokriitillä. Sitä piti sitten laimentaa ja kun joukkueen lääkäritkään eivät olleet ajantasalla siitä, että hemohessi oli lisätty kiellettyjen listalle, niin suomalaiset hiihtäjät ruuttasivat testeissä näkyvää ainetta koneeseen yrittäessään peittää EPOn käytön. No hemohessi sitten käräytti ja aivan varmasti norjalaiset ja muut nauroivat karvaisiin kämmeniinsä ja tuuppasivat EPOn avulla menemään.



Niin, osittain näin se meni, paitsi hemohes ei ollut kiellettyjen listalla, vaan se lisättiin listalle suomalaisten jo käryttyä. Niinpä virallisesti hemohessistä ei kärähdetty, vaan kielletyn menetelmän, nesteytyksen käytöstä. Sitten tuli muillakin joukkueilla kiire hävittää albumiininsä yms. veren johdannaiset ja tarvittavat apuvälineet pois. Mitä sitten löytyi jälkeenpäin kisakylän roskalaatikoista. Jaa miksikö sitten hemohes? Se antaa EPOn kanssa käytettynä paremman volyymin eli toimii boosterina.

Epäviralliset epotestit Lahdessa otettiin ja näytteet otettiin talteen myöhempää seurantaa varten. Melko luotettavat lähteet ovat kertoneet että montaakaan manipuloimatonta verenkuvaa testeissä ei saatu.  

Ja kuka nyt ei tuuppaisi menemään yli 50% hematokriitillä. Minullakin oli viimeksi loppusyksynä mitatessa 52. Sorry. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Onko jossain uutista tosta Hollantijutusta? "Virallinen" kanta amatööritasolla ainakin pari vuotta sitten oli, että doping on tappamistakin pahempi synti, mutta se oli enemmän tai vähemmän liturgiaa mihin ei kukaan jaksanut oikein kunnolla uskoa.



Näillä sivustoilla joskus vanhan serverin ajoilta ja Cycling News uutisoi aikoinaan. Päässee kohta kymmenen vuoden kohtuu ikään tuo oikeudenkäynti, jos en aivan väärin muista. Väittäisin ainakin Shamuksen muistavan asian (ja mahdollisesti korjaan maan olevan Belgia), koska muistaakseni hän kaivoi esiin juttuja aiheesta. Tiedä sitten kuinka pahasti olen dementoitunut tämänkin asian suhteen  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## OJ

> Näillä sivustoilla joskus vanhan serverin ajoilta ja Cycling News uutisoi aikoinaan. Päässee kohta kymmenen vuoden kohtuu ikään tuo oikeudenkäynti, jos en aivan väärin muista. Väittäisin ainakin Shamuksen muistavan asian (ja mahdollisesti korjaan maan olevan Belgia), koska muistaakseni hän kaivoi esiin juttuja aiheesta. Tiedä sitten kuinka pahasti olen dementoitunut tämänkin asian suhteen



Tarkoitatkohan tätä Belgian Pata-juttua mihin oli sekaantunut pääosin amatöörikuskeja Ranskassa, Belgiassa ja muistaakseni Hollannissakin?

----------


## Ohiampuja

Tässä taustaa FST:n ohjelmaan.

*Vem är en värdig vinnare?* 
*Dopningsproblematiken ur den bespottade cyklingens synvinkel.* 

*tisdag 29.1.2008 kl. 21.00 (FST5)* 
*onsdag 30.1.2008 kl. 19.00 (FST5)*

Han inledde sin karriär som proffscyklist i Poltistallet. Trampade vidare i åratal i Telekom, Once, CSC, Liberty Seguros och Tinkoff Credit Systems. Den 30. juni ifjol erkände han allt. Från EPOanvändning till bloddopning i Operacion Puerto, där han gick under kodnamnet "Bella". Erkände för att rädda sitt skinn och förkorta sitt straff, utbrast många. För att göra cykelsporten renare, säger han själv i Sportmagasinet tisdagkväll.

Möt tyske landsvägscyklisten Jörg Jacksche i en intervju om den krassa verkligheten. Om hur alla använde preparat, år ut och år in. Om den "everyday business" som florerade. Om att han hade två val. "Scheisse" och "scheisse" - ett val mellan "skit" och "skit"!

Möt också en som valde bort "skiten". Möt Pia Sundstedt, som bytte Italien och landsväg mot Tyskland och mountainbike. Och möt en som inte skulle kunna leva med "skiten", med det dåliga samvetet konstant klankandes. Möt Kjell Carlström. Som trampar och trampar och trampar och trampar. Tränandes i sitt lilla skjul i hemknutarna.

Vad tycker månntro den nyss avgångne WADA-bossen Dick Pound om cykelsportens framtid? Och hur ser det Internationella Cykelförbundets ordförande Pat McQuaid på det hela? För att inte tala om Olaf Schumacher, tysk läkare med stationering vid Freiburgs Universitet. Hör också honom i Sportmagasinets helhet om och kring dopningen inom idrottsvärldens spottkopp nr.1 - cykelsporten.

I ett magasin som avslutas med frågeställningen: "Vem är en värdig vinnare?" Svar ges, eller så inte. Helt beroende på om man tycker det finns sådana...

----------


## Tuomas

> Niin, osittain näin se meni, paitsi hemohes ei ollut kiellettyjen listalla, vaan se lisättiin listalle suomalaisten jo käryttyä. Niinpä virallisesti hemohessistä ei kärähdetty, vaan kielletyn menetelmän, nesteytyksen käytöstä. Sitten tuli muillakin joukkueilla kiire hävittää albumiininsä yms. veren johdannaiset ja tarvittavat apuvälineet pois. Mitä sitten löytyi jälkeenpäin kisakylän roskalaatikoista. Jaa miksikö sitten hemohes? Se antaa EPOn kanssa käytettynä paremman volyymin eli toimii boosterina.
> 
> Epäviralliset epotestit Lahdessa otettiin ja näytteet otettiin talteen myöhempää seurantaa varten. Melko luotettavat lähteet ovat kertoneet että montaakaan manipuloimatonta verenkuvaa testeissä ei saatu.  
> 
> Ja kuka nyt ei tuuppaisi menemään yli 50% hematokriitillä. Minullakin oli viimeksi loppusyksynä mitatessa 52. Sorry.



Ei nesteytys ollut tuolloinkaan kielletty menetelmä vaan plasmaexpanderin käyttö joksi Hemohes luetaan oli menetelmänä kielletty. Hemohes aineena ei ollut. Plasmaexpanderi lisää siis veren volyymia. Jos vaikka EPO:lla veri on ensin puuroutettu niin plasmaexpanderilla veri saadaan jälleen paremmin juoksevaksi. EPO:n hyöty pysyy mutta suuremmalla plasman määrällä saadaan happi virtaamaan paremmin...

----------


## Tumppi

> Ei nesteytys ollut tuolloinkaan kielletty menetelmä vaan plasmaexpanderin käyttö joksi Hemohes luetaan oli menetelmänä kielletty. Hemohes aineena ei ollut. Plasmaexpanderi lisää siis veren volyymia. Jos vaikka EPO:lla veri on ensin puuroutettu niin plasmaexpanderilla veri saadaan jälleen paremmin juoksevaksi. EPO:n hyöty pysyy mutta suuremmalla plasman määrällä saadaan happi virtaamaan paremmin...



Just näin se meni. Itsellä oli vähän termit hukassa. Satuin vaan soittamaan ADT:n Seppälälle sitten samana päivänä kuin Hartsa kärys, että ei Hemohes mikään kielletty oo, kun ei oo listalla. No parin päivän päästä tuli päivitys listaan. :Nolous:

----------


## Hevonen

Toi oli malliesimerkki ammattitaidottomuudesta. Silkkaa typeryyttä douppauksesta vastanneilta henkilöiltä että eivät olleet asiassa ajan tasalla.

Se vaan ihmetyttää että mistä ne norskit tiesivät että suomalaiset eivät tiedä ja ne voi narauttaa asiasta.

----------


## onnimanni

Kansojen välisestä ystävyydestä:
Olipa kerran suomalainen ja norjalainen hiihtovalmentaja.
- Saako hemohessiä siis ihan tosi käyttää?
- Det vil jeg svare på! Ei se laitonta ole.
- Mutta jääkö siitä kiinni?
- Ikke väl. Ei vielä ensimmäistäkään käryä, valisti avulias norski. 



Taas tyhmiä Suomalaisia vietiin kuin sikaa narusta. Paree olla vaan käyttämättä mitään . Okei okei...antaa tulla vaan lunta tupaan ja jäitä porstuaan. Seuraavalla Tour de Fancella puolet voi oikaista ja kertoa sitten tuomaristolle, ettei tiennyt sen olevan kiellettyä

----------


## buhvalo

> Se vaan ihmetyttää että mistä ne norskit tiesivät että suomalaiset eivät tiedä ja ne voi narauttaa asiasta.



Eikös se vielä mennyt niin että suomalaiset ADT persoonat olisi kertoneet suomalaisille hiihtäjille että HH näkyy testeissä mutta sitä ei oltu uskottu. 

Jotain tällaista muistelen...

----------


## ketju44

Kovaa tekstiä FST:llä pyöräilyn doubingista varsinkin -90 luvun lopulla.

----------


## Mika A

> Kovaa tekstiä FST:llä pyöräilyn doubingista varsinkin -90 luvun lopulla.



Joo, näin mitä ilmesimminkin sen vähän perusteella, mitä digikuvan katkoilulta ja pikselöitymiseltä sai selville. On se hyvä, että LVM karkottaa kaapelitalouksien asukkaat tv:n ääreltä maaliskuun alussa päivien pidentyessä...

Muoks: YLE:lle toimittamansa tiedotteen perusteella Variksella on ainakin asiansa osaava tiedottaja. Ja tukijoukoissa myös biokemian asiantuntija... :eek

----------


## Esko

> Muoks: YLE:lle toimittamansa tiedotteen perusteella Variksella on ainakin asiansa osaava tiedottaja. Ja tukijoukoissa myös biokemian asiantuntija... :eek



 Jos tämä vaan pitää paikkansa, niin entistä suuremmalla syyllä toivoa sopisi että analyysin tulos on negatiivinen. Jos ei ole , niin kunnon farssin ainekset ovat kasassa pitkäksi aikaa. Amatöörien puuhastelua todellakin, sano.

----------


## YT

Luulen, että Varis yrittää itse sabotoida tutkintaa. Piileskelemällä ja puskista ampumalla.

----------


## Tuomas

Siis aivan luokatonta toimintaa IBU:lta! Tietty tossa voi IBU:n osalta olla sellainen takaportti että B-näytteen analysointiin mukaan haluavan urheilijan tulee ilmaista halunsa läsnäoloon x-tavalla ja Varis ei sitä ole tehnyt...

No mutta itse komppaan Eskoa. Ei Varis tai Variksen taustajoukot tyhmiä ole, siksi mahdollinen käry oudoksuttaa.

Val di Fiemmen kärytiedotehan oli tullut Kyrön kautta, tiedä kuka nyt sitten on takana  :Leveä hymy: 

edit: noniin, sieltähän tuli taas esille uusia asioita http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2008...72935_ur.shtml

edit2: http://www.iltasanomat.fi/urheilu/uu...asp?id=1482016
edit3: http://www.iltasanomat.fi/urheilu/uu...asp?id=1482037

Aika heikolta näyttää Vaakun osalta...
Kovasti on tainnu kuitenkin naiselle iskostua päähän että puhtaana ei pärjää  :Irvistys:  . Saas nähdä mikä on Variksen & taustaryhmien seuraava ulostulo?

----------


## buhvalo

"- Lopputulosta tämä hölynpöly ei muuta. B-näyte tulee olemaan positiivinen elimistön ulkopuolisen *epon osalta,* kuten A-näytekin. Olet huijari, your game is over (pelisi on pelattu), ja sinua odottaa elinikäinen kilpailukielto. Toivotimme sinut lajiimme tervetulleeksi puhtaana urheilijana, ja sinulla ei ollut meille antaa kuin tämä."

Nämä pellet ne ei osaa pitää turpaansa kiinni niin kauaa että lupa käryn tuottaneen aineen julkistamiseen on. Oikeastaan tuon möläyksen takia toivois ettei käryä tulekkaan.

Jos jättäis tällä kertaa moralisoimatta D:n sinänsä, mutta todella typerää touhua Varikselta. A) MIkä pakko sen oli osallistua -epo? piikityksen jälkeen- kisaan oka ei kuulunut ennakko suunnitelmiin. B) Miksi lupautua mukaan kusipurkin tutkimiseen päiväksi X, ja vasta laskea lupauksen jälkeen milloinka E. olisi mahdollisest kadonnut tarpeeksi ja sitten yrittää siirtää purkin avauspäivää.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Enää ei jaksa seurata kaikkea mitä mediassa puhutaan douppauksesta, mutta FST:n laatu kun on yleensä ollut keskiarvon yläpuolella, niin pitihän eilinen Sportmagasin katsoa.
Ihan asiallinen lähetys, siinä ei syyllistytty pelkkään pyöräilyn mollaamiseen, vaan tuotiin julki, että douppaus on koko kilpaurheilun yhteinen ongelma. Ja pyöräilyssä sitä yritetään vähentää, ehkä ahkerammin kuin monessa muussa lajissa.

Ps. Tässä Wadan tilastossa kaikenlaiset soutu / kanoottilajit erottuvat edukseen. Katsokaapa EPO testien määrää ja verratkaapas niitä johonkin suureen joukkuelajiin. 
http://www.wada-ama.org/rtecontent/d...T_Stats_EN.pdf

----------


## villef

Oli kyllä kieltämättä ihan asiallinen ohjelma FSTltä.

Variksen tapauksesta voisi vain toivoa, että B-näyte olisi puhdas.. On meinaan ampumahiihto noussut tosi nopeasti mediassakin, kun hieman tulee laajemmalta rintamalta menestystä (peräti kaksi hyvin hiihtävää).. Jos tuota vertaa vielä muutama vuosi sitten olleeseen tilanteeseen, niin eipä ollut ampumahiihto paljon pyöräilyä paremmin esillä suomen mediassa, tai sitten se vain on multa mennyt totaalisen ohi..

Mitenköhän me saataisiin pyöräilykin samaan jamaan?

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Jos tämä vaan pitää paikkansa, niin entistä suuremmalla syyllä toivoa sopisi että analyysin tulos on negatiivinen. Jos ei ole , niin kunnon farssin ainekset ovat kasassa pitkäksi aikaa. Amatöörien puuhastelua todellakin, sano.



Siis, jos IBU ilmoittaa koska näyte analysoidaan ja Vaakulle ei sovi, joten tilaisuutta pitäisi siirtää hamaan tulevaisuuteen, koska useampia epo-epäilyjä on tuolla jenkkikylässä siirretty jopa oikeuden päätöksellä ja b-näyte on osoittautunut poikkeavaksi a-näytteestä. Tästä voisi joku epäluuloinen ajatella, että epon lisäksi olisi käyttöä tukeva lisäaine, joka nopeuttaa virtsanäytteessä olevan epon hajoamista.

Tuo oikeus olla läsnä on eri asia kuin oikeus määrätä analysointiajankohta.
Kuitenkin toivon, että kaikki löydökset ovat positiivisia  :Hymy:

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Mut mikä merkitys/pelote on tuollaisella WADAN reilulla 250 testillä jossain koko maailman pyöräilijämassassa? Toi on tavallaan aika huvittava statistiikka.. Tuo määrähän pitäisi olla koko ajan joka maassa; suhteutettuna väkimäärään tuo tarkoittaisi että vaikkapa Ranskassa 1 lisenssiurheilija 480:sta testattaisiin kerran harjoituskaudessa. Sitten vielä kisatestit päälle.

Sanotaan että se testaaminen on kallista hommaa.  Itse ainakin ajattelen että kilpaurheilussa ylipäänsä voisi hyvin olla vuosipalkkakatto vaikka 50 t€, jos joku sanoisi että se on vähän niin siirtyisi sivuun ja päästäisi seuraavan jonossa paikalleen.. 

Esim pyöräilyssä teamin lisenssiin voitaisiin lyödä palkkakatosta vapautuvana 10-100 t€ tallitasosta riippuen hintaa lisää jolla rahoitetaan voimakkaampi testaaminen. Siis rahaa vähän vähemmän kuskille ja tallille enemmän puhtaaseen peliin, jäljelle jäisi puhtaampi laji ja kuljettajat jotka voisivat olla enemmän ylpeitä siitä Roubaixin kivipokaalistaan tmv. Noin globaalisti ajatellen moni ihminen joutuu tekemään paljon kusisempaakin työtä kuin ammattiurheilija alle 50 t€ palkkatason, paljon pienemmällä tukiryhmällä ja huonommissa olosuhteissa.

Tahdosta on aika paljon kiinni.

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Luulen, että Varis yrittää itse sabotoida tutkintaa. Piileskelemällä ja puskista ampumalla.



Huutonaurua! Hyvin lohkaistu! 
Hans on ehdottomasti samaa mieltä... mudda... mudda... Vaaku on toistaiseksi ollut ampujana huonompi kuin hiihtäjänä... tosin hiihtäjänä hän sortui douppaukseen.

Asiallinen ohjelma eilen FST:llä. "Testi-Sumi" totesi ohjelmassa aika viisaasti että dopin ja muu kusettaminen vain kuuluu ihmisluontoon eikä vilppiä saa koskaan täysin poistettua mutta järkevillä toimenpiteillä douppaamsita voidaan vähentää oleellisesti jolloin douppaaminen vaikuttaisi tuloksiin enää marginaalisesti.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Mut mikä merkitys/pelote on tuollaisella WADAN reilulla 250 testillä jossain koko maailman pyöräilijämassassa?



Eipä mikään, mutta siihen voisi lisätä nuo UCI:n testit ja ehkä myös kansallisesti tehdyt. mutta mitäpä sitäkään suotta.

----------


## tuntematon

> Itse ainakin ajattelen että kilpaurheilussa ylipäänsä voisi hyvin olla vuosipalkkakatto vaikka 50 t€, jos joku sanoisi että se on vähän niin siirtyisi sivuun ja päästäisi seuraavan jonossa paikalleen..



Eli mielestäsi olisi ihan ok, että kun urheilija saavuttaa tietyn tason hänen pitäisi lopettaa ja jättää kilpailu heikompilahjaisille. Kommunistit tuosta kyllä tykkäisi.

Pesuvesi on heitetty. Mihin helvettiin se lapsi hävisi?

Joku budjettiin perustuva doping-vero voisi olla järkevämpi. Jos talli tai kilpailunjärjestäjä haluaa maksaa dopingiin houkuttelevia suuria palkkoja ja palkintoja, niin sen pitää olla valmis kustantamaan myös kattavampi doping-testaus.

----------


## Esko

> Alkujaan tämän lähetti Esko
> 
> 
> Jos tämä vaan pitää paikkansa, niin entistä suuremmalla syyllä toivoa sopisi että analyysin tulos on negatiivinen. Jos ei ole , niin kunnon farssin ainekset ovat kasassa pitkäksi aikaa. Amatöörien puuhastelua todellakin, sano.
> 
> 
> 
> Siis, jos IBU ilmoittaa koska näyte analysoidaan ja Vaakulle ei sovi, joten tilaisuutta pitäisi siirtää hamaan tulevaisuuteen, koska useampia epo-epäilyjä on tuolla jenkkikylässä siirretty jopa oikeuden päätöksellä ja b-näyte on osoittautunut poikkeavaksi a-näytteestä. Tästä voisi joku epäluuloinen ajatella, että epon lisäksi olisi käyttöä tukeva lisäaine, joka nopeuttaa virtsanäytteessä olevan epon hajoamista.
> 
> ...



 Jep jep, tuli sitten vaihteeksi kommentoitua heti ensimmäistä uutista. Olisi luullut minunkin jo oppineen.

 Viestini alkaa: "jos tämä vaan pitää paikkansa", ja eihän se pitänyt. Tai tavallaan piti, ei kai siinä sanottu juurikaan mitään sellaista, mikä yksinään ei olisi ollut totta. Tästä ehkä käyttäisin itse sanontaa muunneltu totuus. Ei kerrota mitään mikä suoranaisesti olisi valhetta, mutta kuulijalle jää täysin väärä mielikuva tapahtuneesta. Siitä lienemme kovasti samaa mieltä, että kunnon farssin ainekset kuitenkin ovat yhä kasassa.

 Kaikkein positiivisinta olisi varmastikin se, jos tästä poikisi lopulta välillisesti jotain sellaista, mikä tuottaisi paljon lisää positiivisia asioita. Tapaukseen suoraan liittyvä positiiviset asiat - mitä ne sitten ovatkaan - tulevat joka tapauksessa negatiiviseen kääreeseen käärittyinä. Tai toisin päin, mutta siinäkin tapauksessa positiivisten kääreiden päällä on vielä toinen negatiivinen kääre. Ja tämäkin näkökulma vaati minua katsomaan asioita yltiöoptimistin silmin. Voi elämän kevät.  :Irvistys:

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> Eli mielestäsi olisi ihan ok, että kun urheilija saavuttaa tietyn tason hänen pitäisi lopettaa ja jättää kilpailu heikompilahjaisille. Kommunistit tuosta kyllä tykkäisi.
> 
> Pesuvesi on heitetty. Mihin helvettiin se lapsi hävisi?
> 
> Joku budjettiin perustuva doping-vero voisi olla järkevämpi. Jos talli tai kilpailunjärjestäjä haluaa maksaa dopingiin houkuttelevia suuria palkkoja ja palkintoja, niin sen pitää olla valmis kustantamaan myös kattavampi doping-testaus.



Hyvin niputit lukemasi. Jos rahaa ei ole tarpeeksi esissä, ei ikinä saada selville kuka on lahjakkain..tai ainakin osaa käyttää kaikki keinot - onhan sekin lahjakkuutta tavallaan  :Leveä hymy:  Never heard käsitettä _urheilun arvot_ ? Tää on paljon muutakin kuin kilpailujen ja otteluiden lopputulokset, vaikka niitä voi luetella suunsa ruvelle vaikkei olisi ikänä asettunut viivalle tai laittanut harjoituksiin menemistä muun elämän edelle.

Urheilu esimerkiksi tärkeä osa lasten ja nuorten kasvamista aikuisiksi ihmisiksi, se opettaa ison liudan asioita jotka painavat kupissa paljon aikuisena.

Mut mikä on sen urheilijan esikuvallisuus tässä maailmassa? Nopeasti ylös stagelle, kunnon diili ja Murcielago perseen alle, vähän tomuviivaa nokkaan ja kehätielle näyttään tsiguille, et mä oon top of the cream!  :Leveä hymy:  Ja sit kuitenkin ehkä vaan yksi ohimenevä idiootti kun totuus tuodaan pöytään.

Kannatat kuitenkin veroja? (kommunistimaista tulonsiirtoa muka johonkin hyvään  :Leveä hymy:  )

Emmä tiedä..Voisin hyvin kuvitella että jos olisin ollut oikein lahjakas maantiekuski niin esim. 50t€ vuodessa olisi mainiosti riittänyt sateenkaaripaidan lisäksi siihen että tiimini olisi vienyt minut leireille järjestänyt fasiliteetit kuntoon etc. Ehkä olisin jopa antanut palkintorahojen oman osuuteni kuskeille ja huoltajille bonuksena siitä että kunnia ja luottamus maaliviivan ylityksestä olisi langennut minulle.

Kunnian kentät.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

jos tämä vaan pitää paikkansa:




> Jep jep, tuli sitten vaihteeksi kommentoitua heti ensimmäistä uutista. Olisi luullut minunkin jo oppineen.



Selvästi mahdollisuuksia jälkipeliin ja tarvittaessa toiseenkin oluttuopilliseen  :Hymy: 
jos tuo ylläoleva vaan pitää paikkansa
 :Hymy:

----------


## Hans Opinion

Ovat aikamoiset kun testejä tehdään jo näinkin paljon... ja vaaditaan tehtäväksi reilusti enemmän. Kustannukset pitäisi sälyttää ainakin pyöräilyssä ammattilaitalleille jotka soppaa ovat olleet keittämässä, joka tallilta pitäisi vaatia budjettiin rahoitus testaustoimintaa varten ennekuin jollekin ProTourille on asiaa. Lajeissa joissa rahaa ei liiku paljoa testaamiskustannuksiin jouduttaneen väkisinkin käyttämään julkisia varoja mutta pro puolella kustannukset pitää laittaa sinne minne ne kuuluu eikä maksattaa niitä veronmaksajilla.

Vielä siitä FST:n ohjelmasta. Yksilön vastuuta perättiin sieläkin samaan tyylin kuin Hans vaati ennen ohjelman esittämistä. Kyllä urheilijan kieltäytyminen doupista on tärkeintä, kaikki muut sivujuonteet tulevat sen jälkeen eikä niillä voi perustella käyttöä... ei siis voi eikä saa. Ohjelmassa esiintynyt saksalainen dopingin myöntänyt pyöräilijä esitti oikeinkin pereinteisen selityksen douppaamiselleen - se oli vallitseva tapa eikä voinut menestyä ilman. Ei tämmöisiä selityksiä pidä ruveta vakavasti kuuntelemaan sillä tätä kautta ei douppaaminen lopu. Peli pitää pistää paljon raaemmaksi; veriarvojen perustesteella heti tarkempaan syyniin ja jos tarkemmassa testaamisessa verenkuva on edelleen poikkeava eikä mitään selitystä koville lukemille löydy niin kilpaileminen loppuu siihen kertalaakista. Tämä on sellainen uhka joka pelittää.... ja säästää rahaa... ainakin pitkässä juoksussa tai siis pitkässä ajossa...

----------


## Esko

> jos tämä vaan pitää paikkansa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Alkujaan tämän lähetti Esko
> 
> ...



 Koskas minä muka olisin palstalle suoltanut jotain sellaista, joka ei paikkaansa pitäisi... Varsinkaan näin viestiketjun päähenkilön mittapuulla laskettuna.   :Sarkastinen: 

 Jälkipelit kuulostavat kyllä varsin tarpeellisilta. Ja foorumin yläkulmassa onkin jo turhan pitkään vellonut tekstinpätkä: "Lukematta 1". Tarkoituksena kun on ollut hoitaa sekä luku että vastaus aina kertaistumalta. Ehkä vaikka tässä illemmalla. Sisältöhän toki on kyllä tiedossa, kiitos niiden sähköpostiin generoituvien ilmoitusten, joiden alkuun ja loppuun on ystävällisesti päätetty lisätä sangen aiheelliset varoitukset. Voi miten hyödyllisiä ne täällä julkiketjuissakin toisinaan olisivat: "*ÄLÄ VASTAA TÄHÄN VIESTIIN!*;* Muista että tähän viestiin ei kannata vastata.*"  :Cool:

----------


## tuntematon

> Hyvin niputit lukemasi. Jos rahaa ei ole tarpeeksi esissä, ei ikinä saada selville kuka on lahjakkain..tai ainakin osaa käyttää kaikki keinot - onhan sekin lahjakkuutta tavallaan  Never heard käsitettä _urheilun arvot_ ? Tää on paljon muutakin kuin kilpailujen ja otteluiden lopputulokset, vaikka niitä voi luetella suunsa ruvelle vaikkei olisi ikänä asettunut viivalle tai laittanut harjoituksiin menemistä muun elämän edelle.



Mites tähän sun urheilun arvoilla toimivaan maailmaan sopii kertaalleen kärynnyt Kaisa Varis, jolla ei ole mitään saumoja rahakkaisiin sponsorisopimuksiin tai edes kapisiin valtionavustuksiin? Ei taida auttaa rahapalkintojen poistaminen. Jos sinne viivalle pääsee yksikin urheilija, eikun korjataan, jos viivalle pääsee yhdellekin urheilijalle ajatus siitä, että muut voittaa sen douppaamalla, niin nuo sinun urheilun aatteet ropisevat samantien. Urheilu pelastuu testaamalla ja testaukseen rahat pitää ottaa leikin maksavien budjetista. Urheilijat ja tiimit ovat pyöräilyssä tämän aiheuttaneet, joten on ihan oikein, että korjausliike tehdään heidän rahoillaan.

Tämä maailma, vaikka tää nyt pahalta tuntuukin, pyörii rahan avulla. On järjetöntä kuvitella, että maailmanlajuista pyöräilykilpailua pyöritettäisiin jollain palkkakatoitetulla pähkinäbudjetilla. Otetaan rahat pois, mutta otetaan myös pois sponsorit ja median kiinnostus. Tulokset voidaan sitten lukea Yleisradion teksti TV:stä. Ei tarttis sinunkaan lukea näitä, kun en olis nähnyt Eurosportilta Joona Laukkaa yksin Tourin irtiotossa ja innostunut fillaroinnista.





> Urheilu esimerkiksi tärkeä osa lasten ja nuorten kasvamista aikuisiksi ihmisiksi, se opettaa ison liudan asioita jotka painavat kupissa paljon aikuisena.



Kai sä olisit maininnut jotain esimerkkejä, jos tietäisit yhtään sellaista asiaa, jota ei muulla tavoin voi opettaa. Minä en nimittäin tiedä. Mutta tää on ihan OT, joten annetaan sen olla.





> Voisin hyvin kuvitella että jos olisin ollut oikein lahjakas maantiekuski niin esim. 50t€ vuodessa olisi mainiosti riittänyt



Entäs se ei ihan tarpeksi lahjakas kuski, joka haluaa elää unelmaansa ammattipyöräilijänä, mutta jonka taidot ei ihan riitä apuajajaksi? Oikea kommunisti olisi muuten laittanut palkkakatoksi 0€, joten et sinä mikään kommari ole.  :Hymy:

----------


## tempokisu

> Urheilu esimerkiksi tärkeä osa lasten ja nuorten kasvamista aikuisiksi ihmisiksi, se opettaa ison liudan asioita jotka painavat kupissa paljon aikuisena.
> 
> .



 
 :Sarkastinen:  niin minäkin luulin.

----------


## TURISTI

Oho, EPOahan se sitten oli. Yllätys...

----------


## OJ

> Ovat aikamoiset kun testejä tehdään jo näinkin paljon... ja vaaditaan tehtäväksi reilusti enemmän. Kustannukset pitäisi sälyttää ainakin pyöräilyssä ammattilaitalleille jotka soppaa ovat olleet keittämässä, joka tallilta pitäisi vaatia budjettiin rahoitus testaustoimintaa varten ennekuin jollekin ProTourille on asiaa. Lajeissa joissa rahaa ei liiku paljoa testaamiskustannuksiin jouduttaneen väkisinkin käyttämään julkisia varoja mutta pro puolella kustannukset pitää laittaa sinne minne ne kuuluu eikä maksattaa niitä veronmaksajilla.
> 
> Vielä siitä FST:n ohjelmasta. Yksilön vastuuta perättiin sieläkin samaan tyylin kuin Hans vaati ennen ohjelman esittämistä. Kyllä urheilijan kieltäytyminen doupista on tärkeintä, kaikki muut sivujuonteet tulevat sen jälkeen eikä niillä voi perustella käyttöä... ei siis voi eikä saa. Ohjelmassa esiintynyt saksalainen dopingin myöntänyt pyöräilijä esitti oikeinkin pereinteisen selityksen douppaamiselleen - se oli vallitseva tapa eikä voinut menestyä ilman. Ei tämmöisiä selityksiä pidä ruveta vakavasti kuuntelemaan sillä tätä kautta ei douppaaminen lopu. Peli pitää pistää paljon raaemmaksi; veriarvojen perustesteella heti tarkempaan syyniin ja jos tarkemmassa testaamisessa verenkuva on edelleen poikkeava eikä mitään selitystä koville lukemille löydy niin kilpaileminen loppuu siihen kertalaakista. Tämä on sellainen uhka joka pelittää.... ja säästää rahaa... ainakin pitkässä juoksussa tai siis pitkässä ajossa...



Sopan ovat kyllä keittäneet nykypolven doupparien tapauksessa jo amatööritason sidosjoukot. Proffatasolla on aivan liian myöhäistä alkaa tappelemaan. Mutta ketään ei kiinnosta mitä amatööritasolla tapahtuu...Mä olen ajanut parisen vuotta fillarilla ja muutamia semi-isoja amatöörikisojakin ja vaikka välillä on vähän kulkenutkin, niin mua ei ole testattu kertaakaan. Paremminkaan pärjänneitä tuttuja ei ole testattu edes kerran vuodessa. Kun amatöörinä opitaan douppaamaan, niin sitä on vähän nihkeä lopettaa sitten proffana kun rahalliset motiivit tulevat siihen mukaan.

Kun EPO tuli mukaan kuvioihin, niin homma meni siihen, että ilman EPOa ei ollut mitään saumaa. Esimerkiksi vaikka Lemond. 1990 Lemond voitti ja Indurain oli 10. 12'47" perässä. Seuraavana vuonna Lemond jäi EPO-junasta ja vaikka oli omien sanojensa mukaan elämänsä parhaassa kunnossa tuli Tourissa Indurainin tappamaksi kun Indu pieksi sen yli 13 minuutilla. Voitte olla aivan satavarmoja, että Lemond ei ollut puhdas, mutta ei ollut epo-kuurilla ja vaikka oli paremmassa kunnossa kuin edellisenä vuonna, niin tuli "ei voittajakandidaatin" tappamaksi. Siinä voi sitten valkata, että minkä riskin ottaa, alkaako käyttämään EPOa vai koittaako onneaan normaaleilla työmarkkinoilla vaikka raksamiehenä. Tietenkään toi "kun muutkin käyttää" ei oikeuta mihinkään, mutta jos kilpakumppanit on epoissa tai käyttää veridopingia, niin ilman epoa ei ole millään tavalla kilpailukykyinen ja jos ei ole kilpailukykyinen, niin saa katella muita hommia. Kun on koko pienen ikänsä tehnyt töitä ammattilaisuran eteen ja oppinut satsittamaan jo amatöörinä, niin ei siinä ihan heti lähde kyselemään, että olisiko paikallisen supermarketin varastolla duunipaikkaa auki.

Pitäisikö vaikka 44 -> 49 hyppäävästä hematokriitistä antaa sanktiota? Ehkä jopa elinikäinen kilpailukielto? Toi on aika epäilyttävää ja suunnilleen samaa missä veritankkaajat liikkuu eikä tällä hetkellä ole keinoja selvittää, että onko toi vaihtelu luonnollista vai veritankkauksella saavutettua.

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Sopan ovat kyllä keittäneet nykypolven doupparien tapauksessa jo amatööritason sidosjoukot. Proffatasolla on aivan liian myöhäistä alkaa tappelemaan. Mutta ketään ei kiinnosta mitä amatööritasolla tapahtuu...Mä olen ajanut parisen vuotta fillarilla ja muutamia semi-isoja amatöörikisojakin ja vaikka välillä on vähän kulkenutkin, niin mua ei ole testattu kertaakaan. Paremminkaan pärjänneitä tuttuja ei ole testattu edes kerran vuodessa. Kun amatöörinä opitaan douppaamaan, niin sitä on vähän nihkeä lopettaa sitten proffana kun rahalliset motiivit tulevat siihen mukaan.
> 
> Kun EPO tuli mukaan kuvioihin, niin homma meni siihen, että ilman EPOa ei ollut mitään saumaa. Esimerkiksi vaikka Lemond. 1990 Lemond voitti ja Indurain oli 10. 12'47" perässä. Seuraavana vuonna Lemond jäi EPO-junasta ja vaikka oli omien sanojensa mukaan elämänsä parhaassa kunnossa tuli Tourissa Indurainin tappamaksi kun Indu pieksi sen yli 13 minuutilla. Voitte olla aivan satavarmoja, että Lemond ei ollut puhdas, mutta ei ollut epo-kuurilla ja vaikka oli paremmassa kunnossa kuin edellisenä vuonna, niin tuli "ei voittajakandidaatin" tappamaksi. Siinä voi sitten valkata, että minkä riskin ottaa, alkaako käyttämään EPOa vai koittaako onneaan normaaleilla työmarkkinoilla vaikka raksamiehenä. Tietenkään toi "kun muutkin käyttää" ei oikeuta mihinkään, mutta jos kilpakumppanit on epoissa tai käyttää veridopingia, niin ilman epoa ei ole millään tavalla kilpailukykyinen ja jos ei ole kilpailukykyinen, niin saa katella muita hommia. Kun on koko pienen ikänsä tehnyt töitä ammattilaisuran eteen ja oppinut satsittamaan jo amatöörinä, niin ei siinä ihan heti lähde kyselemään, että olisiko paikallisen supermarketin varastolla duunipaikkaa auki.
> 
> Pitäisikö vaikka 44 -> 49 hyppäävästä hematokriitistä antaa sanktiota? Ehkä jopa elinikäinen kilpailukielto? Toi on aika epäilyttävää ja suunnilleen samaa missä veritankkaajat liikkuu eikä tällä hetkellä ole keinoja selvittää, että onko toi vaihtelu luonnollista vai veritankkauksella saavutettua.



Joo ei ole testaajia näkynyt mailla eikä halmeilla... vaikka Hans edustaa ikäluokkansa (M50) ehdotonta kermaa... vai'vai'oliko'se kurria...

Totta kai tulkintaongelmia tulee oli linja kilpailukieltojen asettamisen suhteen kuinka loiva tai jyrkkä tahaansa mutta nyt ollaan minusta liian lepsuja. Epäilyttävien veriarvojen suhteen peliä voisi koventaa selvästi, samaa mieltä olivat alan asiantuntijat myös FST:n pläjäyksessä. Aika yksimielisiä ollaan siitä korkeat hematokriitti arvot ovat merkki douppaamisesta mutta tämäkin seulonta sauman käyttöön otto tuntuu viivästyvän johonkin urheilijoiden oikeusturvanäkökulmaan. Kaikki välineet vaan täysimääräisesti käyttöön ja linja reilusti tiukemmaksi kauttaaltaan vaikka silläkin kustannuksella että vääriä tuomioita tulee. Kaikki radikaalimmat dopingin kitkentä yritykset tuntuvat tyrehtyvän selittelyyn ja tunnepuolen sekä mittausongelmiin, jos meinataan saada tuloksia niin suhtautumisen dopingiin täytyy muuttua todella reilusti kovempaan suuntaan joka tasolla. Nyt harrastettavalla seli'seli-linjalla ei saavuteta mitään edistystä... perkele... raivuusahalla olisi taas töitä... kylläpäs helpotti kun sai avautua...

----------


## Pekka L

Nonni. Nysse o jämpti. Ylättyikö joku?
http://www.yle.fi/urheilu/ampumahiihto/id96528.html

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Nonni. Nysse o jämpti. Ylättyikö joku?
> http://www.yle.fi/urheilu/ampumahiihto/id96528.html



Kuka olisi koskaan uskonut moista hänestäkään, kyllä mahtaa olla pettymys hiihtovalmentajalle.

----------


## Janu

Äh. Miksei douppaamista vaan sallita? Kaikki douppaa kuitenkin. Säästyis rahaa ja turhaa spekulaatiota ja syyttelyä. Jos ei haluais doupata ni sais ihan vapaasti olla voittamatta. Ihan niinku nytkin. Mikä muuttuis? Turha jeesustelu loppuis ja myönnettäis rehellisesti tosiasiat. Eihän joulupukkiakan ole oikeasti olemassa vaikka lapsille jotkut niin väittävätkin.

Mitä ammattilaisten palkkoihin tulee niin ihan sama minulle, mutta sairaanhoitajille riittäisi aivan hyvin 1500 euroa kuussa ja siitä säästyvät rahat tulisi antaa minulle, verottomasti. Kyllä minä tiedän mikä kenellekin on hyväksi ja riittävästi.

----------


## Hevonen

Matti Nykänen, Kaisa Varis, Jere Karalahti sekä melkoisen moni muu, onhan näitä urheilun legendoja maa puolillaan.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Matti Nykänen, Kaisa Varis, Jere Karalahti sekä melkoisen moni muu, onhan näitä urheilun legendoja maa puolillaan.



Ja koripalloilijat yrittävät nostaa profiiliaan maailmankartalle.

----------


## fisuman

Nyt jo ekat AH-liiton sponsorit irtisanoneet sopimukset. Todella harmillista kun yhden urheilijan rikkeestä rangaistaan koko liittoa ja vaikutukset tuntuu junnuissa ja harrastetoiminnassa asti pahimmillaan monta vuotta. Kuten kävi Lahden tapahtumien jälkeen maastohiihdossa. Nuoret huipulle tähtäävät hiihtäjät kärsi eniten ja nyt on taso surkea parin kokeneen huippuhiihtäjän takana. Eihän edes joukkuelajeissa koskaan rangaista koko joukkuetta yhden pelaajan dopingrikkeestä tai huumesekoilusta vaikka syytä olisi PALJON enempi kuin yksilölajeissa. Ei liitto voi käytännössä mitenkään aukottomasti valvoa pääosan vuodesta yksin harjoittelevaa ampumahiihtäjää. Vähän toivois malttia sponsoreille että hienolla lajilla olis lähivuosina tulevaisuutta Suomessa.

----------


## tuntematon

> Äh. Miksei douppaamista vaan sallita?



Sallitaanhan se. Kehonrakennuksessa. Mee ***** sinne urpoilemaan. Olisit ainakin kaltaistes seurassa.

----------


## kreal

> Sallitaanhan se. Kehonrakennuksessa. Mee ***** sinne urpoilemaan. Olisit ainakin kaltaistes seurassa.



Vaikka monet bodarit dopingia vetääkin, on ihan turha lähteä niitä lokeroimaan jollain tapaa tyhmiksi. Ihan yhtä kovasti ne treenaa kuin muutkin huippu-urheilijat, ja näköjään nappeja vedetään joka lajissa. Mitä eroa siinä douppaamisessa on kun sen tekee hiihtäjä tai kun sen tekee bodari? Ai niin, unohtui, tässä maassa syntyy puolet porukasta lätkämaila perseessä ja sukset jalassa, taitaa monilla ottaa todella kovasti itsetunnon päälle kun perinteisissä lajeissa käy käryjä  :Leveä hymy: 

Go KAISA!

----------


## Mika A

> Nyt jo ekat AH-liiton sponsorit irtisanoneet sopimukset. Todella harmillista kun yhden urheilijan rikkeestä rangaistaan koko liittoa ja vaikutukset tuntuu junnuissa ja harrastetoiminnassa asti pahimmillaan monta vuotta. Kuten kävi Lahden tapahtumien jälkeen maastohiihdossa. Nuoret huipulle tähtäävät hiihtäjät kärsi eniten ja nyt on taso surkea parin kokeneen huippuhiihtäjän takana.



Niinpä. Tuntuu paniikinomaiselta käsien pesulta. Ah-liitolla oli sentään asialliset doping-pykälät sanktioneen Variksenkin kilpailusopimuksessa, joten siltä osin kyseessä on Variksen (myös) sopimusrike (mm.) ah-liittoa kohtaan.

Ei kai kukaan sopimuksia tehdessään lähde liikkeelle siitä, että vastapuoli käyttäisi sopimuspapareita wc-paperin korvikkeena? Pacta sunt servenda tai joitain... 

En tiedä, missä vaiheessa ah-liitto on solminut sponssisopimuksia Ruukin ja Hertzin kanssa, mutta luulisi kyselleen mielipidettä näihinkin suuntiin, kun laati kilpailu- ja valmennussopimusta ah-liiton kanssa. 

Panee ajattelemaan, miten Ruukki ja Hertz mahtavat suhtautua asiakkaaseen, jolla tulee jostakin syystä ongelmia em. yhteiöiden tuotteiden tai palvelujen kanssa...

Ylen välittämää: 

"_Suomen Ampumahiihtoliitto on toiminut suuntaamme avoimesti pyrkien selvittämään asiaa aktiivisesti ja pitäen Hertziä ajan tasalla asian selvittämisessä. Hertz pitää tapausta erittäin valitettavana kokonaisuudessaan, mutta katsoo tapahtuneen olevan vastoin yhtiön arvoja, johon kuuluu reilun pelin henki."

"Ampumahiihtoliittoa sponsoroinut Ruukki ilmoitti päättävänsä yhteistyönsä liiton kanssa. Ruukin markkinointijohtaja Taina Kyllönen ei halunnut kertoa yhteistyösopimuksen arvosta, mutta hänen mukaansa Ruukin panostus ei ole ollut suuren suuri, sillä sopimus on tuore."_

----------


## Mika A

> Alkujaan tämän lähetti Janu
> 
> Äh. Miksei douppaamista vaan sallita?
> 
> 
> 
> Sallitaanhan se. Kehonrakennuksessa. Mee ***** sinne urpoilemaan. Olisit ainakin kaltaistes seurassa.



Tai sitten pitää siirtyä muille elämänaloille, kuten taiteeseen tai politiikkaan. Näissä ei ainakaan vielä testata suorituskykyyn tai tajuntaan vaikuttavia aineita. Tai jos WADA iskee, niin sitten mm. kaikki Suomen ja edesmenneen maailman rauhantahtoisimman valtion, Neuvostoliiton, välisen kanssakäymisen kaikki tulokset tulee mitätöidä.  :No huh!:  Tai poltaa roviolla suurin osa maailmankirjallisuudesta.

----------


## tuntematon

> Vaikka monet bodarit dopingia vetääkin, on ihan turha lähteä niitä lokeroimaan jollain tapaa tyhmiksi.



Ja vitut. Bodarit ON tyhmiä. Tunnen kolme. Kaikki on tyhmiä. Tai oikeastaan kaksi on. Yksi ei oo enää bodari ja siitä tuli ihan normaali, kun se lopetti napin ottamisen.

----------


## Jussi T.

Mitäs jos kriminalisoitaisiin Liitto ja Sponsorit. Tuntuu että nuo on just siellä missä B-näytteet julkistetaan. Liekö sitten syytä vai seurausta. Lasten ja harrastajien liikunnalla noiden kanssa on (onneksi) yleensä äärimmäisen vähän tekemistä.

----------


## Tuomas

> Joo ei ole testaajia näkynyt mailla eikä halmeilla... vaikka Hans edustaa ikäluokkansa (M50) ehdotonta kermaa... vai'vai'oliko'se kurria...
> 
> Totta kai tulkintaongelmia tulee oli linja kilpailukieltojen asettamisen suhteen kuinka loiva tai jyrkkä tahaansa mutta nyt ollaan minusta liian lepsuja. Epäilyttävien veriarvojen suhteen peliä voisi koventaa selvästi, samaa mieltä olivat alan asiantuntijat myös FST:n pläjäyksessä. Aika yksimielisiä ollaan siitä korkeat hematokriitti arvot ovat merkki douppaamisesta mutta tämäkin seulonta sauman käyttöön otto tuntuu viivästyvän johonkin urheilijoiden oikeusturvanäkökulmaan. Kaikki välineet vaan täysimääräisesti käyttöön ja linja reilusti tiukemmaksi kauttaaltaan vaikka silläkin kustannuksella että vääriä tuomioita tulee. Kaikki radikaalimmat dopingin kitkentä yritykset tuntuvat tyrehtyvän selittelyyn ja tunnepuolen sekä mittausongelmiin, jos meinataan saada tuloksia niin suhtautumisen dopingiin täytyy muuttua todella reilusti kovempaan suuntaan joka tasolla. Nyt harrastettavalla seli'seli-linjalla ei saavuteta mitään edistystä... perkele... raivuusahalla olisi taas töitä... kylläpäs helpotti kun sai avautua...



Et ny voi olla tosissas  :No huh!:  

Tässä omaa veriarvodataa vuodelta 2006
8.8.2006 B-Hb (viitearvo 134-167) 152
            B-HKR (viitearvo 39-50) 43

18.10.2006 B-Hb 171
                B-HKR 47

14.11.2006 B-Hb 156
                B-HKR 43

Kertooko toi aukottomasti syyslokakuun EPO-kuurista  :Leveä hymy:  ? Jos kertoo niin on varmaan käynyt joku yö talonmies tuikkaamassa suoneen EPO:t kun en ole itse moisesta tietoinen  :Leveä hymy: 

Niin ja case-Varis. Saas nähdä meneekö Kaisa mediapimentoon vai mikä on seuraava ulostulo?

----------


## kreal

> Ja vitut. Bodarit ON tyhmiä. Tunnen kolme. Kaikki on tyhmiä. Tai oikeastaan kaksi on. Yksi ei oo enää bodari ja siitä tuli ihan normaali, kun se lopetti napin ottamisen.



Itse tunnen ihan fiksua porukkaa tuoltakin alalta, yliopistosta valmistuneita kavereita, yks on jopa valmistunut tohtoriksi. Millä perusteella voit luokitella kaikki bodarit tyhmiksi kolmen kokemuksen perusteella?

----------


## Esko

> Kaikki välineet vaan täysimääräisesti käyttöön ja linja reilusti tiukemmaksi kauttaaltaan vaikka silläkin kustannuksella että vääriä tuomioita tulee.



 Kun järjestelmä on saatu kuntoon urheilussa, se voitaisiinkin mielellään laajentaa koskemaan vähän lievemmätkin rikollisuuden muodot. Kuten väkivaltarikokset, omaisuusrikokset, raiskaukset. Kaikki välineet vaan täysimääräisesti käyttöön ja linja reilusti tiukemmaksi kauttaaltaan vaikka silläkin kustannuksella, että vääriä tuomioita tulee.  :Cool:

----------


## izmo

> Et ny voi olla tosissas  
> 
> Tässä omaa veriarvodataa vuodelta 2006
> 8.8.2006 B-Hb (viitearvo 134-167) 152
>             B-HKR (viitearvo 39-50) 43
> 
> 18.10.2006 B-Hb 171
>                 B-HKR 47
> 
> ...



kannattaa hankkia semmonen varmuuslukko oveen ettei se talonmies pääse sinne tuikkaileen....  :Hymy:

----------


## Pyöräpummi

> Itse tunnen ihan fiksua porukkaa tuoltakin alalta, yliopistosta valmistuneita kavereita, yks on jopa valmistunut tohtoriksi. Millä perusteella voit luokitella kaikki bodarit tyhmiksi kolmen kokemuksen perusteella?



Saattaa siellä fiksujakin olla, mutta luulenpa että se on yksi narsistisin "urheilulaji" mitä löytyy. Kuka mies ihmeessä jaksaa oman ulkonäkönsä kanssa peilata vuositolkulla.
Kyllä narsistikin väittärin pystyy tekemään oli sitten bodari tai ei. Tulee mieleen eräs nykyäänkin ministerinä oleva poliitikko.

Ikävä sanoa, vaikka tälläkin "liikunnalla" on positiivisia vaikutuksia, niin kyllä oman minäkuvan paikkaaminen pullistelulla ja peiliä tuijottamalla ei tule koskaan täyttämään sitä suurta aukkoa mikä sielusta löytyy.

Toivon sydämessäni että lajista löytyisi fiksuja. Onhan yksi päässyt Guvernaattoriksikin saakka. Kevyemmissä sarjoissa näyttävät sopusuhtaisimmilta.

----------


## kreal

Narsistinen laji, totta, mutta narsismi ei mielestäni kyllä ole synonyymi tyhmyydelle tai urpoudelle. Tässä ei mielestäni ollut kyse siitä, ovatko bodarit narsisteja vai ei, vaan siitä, ovatko bodarit "urpoja" vai ei.

----------


## TURISTI

> Totta kai tulkintaongelmia tulee oli linja kilpailukieltojen asettamisen suhteen kuinka loiva tai jyrkkä tahaansa mutta nyt ollaan minusta liian lepsuja. Epäilyttävien veriarvojen suhteen peliä voisi koventaa selvästi, samaa mieltä olivat alan asiantuntijat myös FST:n pläjäyksessä. Aika yksimielisiä ollaan siitä korkeat hematokriitti arvot ovat merkki douppaamisesta mutta tämäkin seulonta sauman käyttöön otto tuntuu viivästyvän johonkin urheilijoiden oikeusturvanäkökulmaan. Kaikki välineet vaan täysimääräisesti käyttöön ja linja reilusti tiukemmaksi kauttaaltaan vaikka silläkin kustannuksella että vääriä tuomioita tulee. Kaikki radikaalimmat dopingin kitkentä yritykset tuntuvat tyrehtyvän selittelyyn ja tunnepuolen sekä mittausongelmiin...



Tämän jälkeen ammattiurheilijoita riittäisikin varmaan ihan jonoksi asti ja taso olisi tosi kova. Saman oikeuskäytännön voisi samalla ottaa käyttöön ihan muillakin tieteen ja taiteen aloilla, mitäs sen väliä vaikka vääriä tuomioita tulisikin, kunhan päitä vaan putoaa!

Miksei voida vaan antaa kansalle sirkushuveja ja lopettaa turha moralisointi?
Ei urheilussa ole mitään pyhää.

----------


## Pyöräpummi

> Narsistinen laji, totta, mutta narsismi ei mielestäni kyllä ole synonyymi tyhmyydelle tai urpoudelle. Tässä ei mielestäni ollut kyse siitä, ovatko bodarit narsisteja vai ei, vaan siitä, ovatko bodarit "urpoja" vai ei.



Niinkuin monet sairaudet tämäkin saanut nimensä yhden oireensa perusteella, joka on tietynlaista itseensä keskittymistä. Se periaattessa olisi täysin harmitonta ja huvittavaakin, mutta kun narsismiin liittyy muita piirteitä jotka ovat erittäin negatiivisia.
Henkilön älykkyydestä se ei sano mitään. Älykäs narsisti vaan on hyvin kiusallinen koska pystyy taitavasti ja häikälemättömästi toteuttamaan negatiivisia piirteitään toisten turmioksi. 

Mitä tällä sitten on dopingin kanssa tekemistä? Se on minäkuvan pönkittämistä hinnalla millä hyvänsä.

Kyllä niitä persoonallisuuhäiriöitä löytyy bodauksen ulkopuolelta hyvin tunnetuilta  urheilijoiltakin. Tarvitseeko alkaa luettelemaan?

Älkää käsittäkö väärin. Liikunta ja urheilu on hieno asia, mutta tarvitaan myös tuuletuspuuheenvuoroja.

----------


## kmw

> Tämän jälkeen ammattiurheilijoita riittäisikin varmaan ihan jonoksi asti ja taso olisi tosi kova. Saman oikeuskäytännön voisi samalla ottaa käyttöön ihan muillakin tieteen ja taiteen aloilla, mitäs sen väliä vaikka vääriä tuomioita tulisikin, kunhan päitä vaan putoaa!
> 
> Miksei voida vaan antaa kansalle sirkushuveja ja lopettaa turha moralisointi?
> Ei urheilussa ole mitään pyhää.



Sirkushuvia syntyy kun lopetetaan testaaminen ja näin säästyneet rahat ohjataan lääketeollisuuden tuotekehittelyyn. 
Moraalin ja etiikan pohdiskelu siirretään maksulliselle TV-kanavalle.

----------


## JTG

> Niinkuin monet sairaudet tämäkin saanut nimensä yhden oireensa perusteella, joka on tietynlaista itseensä keskittymistä. Se periaattessa olisi täysin harmitonta ja huvittavaakin, mutta kun narsismiin liittyy muita piirteitä jotka ovat erittäin negatiivisia.



Usein tähän liittyy huonoa itsetuntoa. Todistelua kyvykkyydestä johonkin. Todistelua yleensä oikeutuksesta elämään. Usein nämä "lihavuoret" näkevät itsensä pieninä ja heikkoina, jota sitten Bodaamisella parannetaan. Eräänlaista raavaiden miesten anoreksiaa tämäkin. Narsisti sensijaan näkee itsensä täydellisenä. Miksi narsisti edes treenaisi?

Sinänsä harmittavaa, ettei tämä puoli asiasta koskaan ylitä keskustelukynnystä...no, nehän on niitä itsekeskeisiä narsisteja :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Janu

> Sallitaanhan se. Kehonrakennuksessa. Mee ***** sinne urpoilemaan. Olisit ainakin kaltaistes seurassa.



Jätäppä sinäki se nappien popsiminen ni rauhotut.. vai onko sulla ihan luonnostaan noin vaikiaa? Mitähän laillisia nappeja ne poTarit muuten syö?


Mä en tunne ku yhen henkilön joka harrasti bodausta. Ei se mitään nappeja syöny ja iha sama äijä se oli ennen ja jälkeen. Ei se toki mikään lihavuori ollu eikä ole, mutta lihaa kasvo. Kyseessä ei ole mikään itsetunto-ongelmia poteva tms. vaan motiivi oli rehellisesti: "haluun näyttää paremmalle naisten mielestä". Jos joku mies väittää ettei tuohon haluun yhdy niin melkein uskallan jo epäillä epärehellisyydestä tai sitten kyseessä on poikkeuksellisen onnistunut geeniperimä.

Tulee itekki käytyä välillä salilla, etenki nyt talvella ku ei tuolla pimeessä ja loskassa eikä vesisateessa innosta polkea. Salilla on valosaa, kuivaa ja lämmintä sekä kireäpakaraisia naisia trikoissaan. Ei sellasia pyörälenkillä näe koskaan  :Irvistys:  Kyllä minäkin PunttiReinoille(tm) itsekseni naureskelen, mutta _sopivasti_ lihaa ei ketään ainakaan rumenna.

Onko narsismia haluta näyttää paremmalle? Entäs mitä se on kun jengi vetää siistimmät kuteet niskaan ku lähtee lautantai-iltana kylille? Ja miks yleensäkään pitää lähteä kylille? Jos on pakko esim. päihtyä niin halvempaa ja helpompaahan se on kotona ku vetää issekseen kalsarikännit. Pakkoko sitä on lähteä kirkolle asti esiintymään. Entäpä naisten meikkaaminen, mitä se on? Onko esim. teerikukot narsisteja kun tapaavat esitellä itseään ja pullistella soitimella? Vai oisko kuitenkin niin, että on ihan normaalia ja jopa luonnollista ja evoluution suosimaa toimintaa pyrkiä kohentamaan ulkonäköään muiden, etenkin vastakkaisen sukupuolen edustajien silmissä? Ammattibodarit yms. menee tästä toki jo niiiiin ohi, mutta ns. tavalliset harrastajat on aika normaaleja mitoiltaan, ainakin mitä niitä tuolla salilla näkee. Eikä taida ilman nappeja sellaiseksi mauttomuuksiin meneväksi lihavuoreksi muuttuakaan.

Toisin kuin joku muu niin minä en näe urheilijoiden douppaamista minäkuvan pönkittämisenä vaan keinona pärjätä kilpailussa, voittaa. Sitä taas en tiedä miksi joku harrastaa kilpaurheilua tai peräti tekee sitä työkseen kun minua se ei ainakaan kiinnosta vähääkään. Jaa, taidankin olla joku narsisti tai ainakin vähintään hedonisti ja varmaan vielä sosiopaattikin kun pyöräilen ihan vaan omaksi ilokseni ja hyödykseni. Perkele! Pakko kai sit alkaa douppaamaankin! Eikös riittävän monella kahvikupilla jo käry käy?

Voe sen tähren!

----------


## onnimanni

Ikävä juttu...todella ikävä. 

1) Ketkä "asiantuntijat" ovat Variksen doupingin takana?
2) Kuka on hankkinut EPON 
3) Kuka on piikittänyt EPO:n Oberhofiissa

----------


## kreal

> Onko narsismia haluta näyttää paremmalle? Entäs mitä se on kun jengi vetää siistimmät kuteet niskaan ku lähtee lautantai-iltana kylille? Ja miks yleensäkään pitää lähteä kylille? Jos on pakko esim. päihtyä niin halvempaa ja helpompaahan se on kotona ku vetää issekseen kalsarikännit. Pakkoko sitä on lähteä kirkolle asti esiintymään. Entäpä naisten meikkaaminen, mitä se on? Onko esim. teerikukot narsisteja kun tapaavat esitellä itseään ja pullistella soitimella? Vai oisko kuitenkin niin, että on ihan normaalia ja jopa luonnollista ja evoluution suosimaa toimintaa pyrkiä kohentamaan ulkonäköään muiden, etenkin vastakkaisen sukupuolen edustajien silmissä? Ammattibodarit yms. menee tästä toki jo niiiiin ohi, mutta ns. tavalliset harrastajat on aika normaaleja mitoiltaan, ainakin mitä niitä tuolla salilla näkee. Eikä taida ilman nappeja sellaiseksi mauttomuuksiin meneväksi lihavuoreksi muuttuakaan.



Erittäin hyvin sanottu! Piti itsekin eilen vielä tuosta narsismista kommentoida, mutta uni voitti. Jos narsismia ajatellaan juuri noin laajemmassa mittakaavassa, niin miksei esim pyöräily tai mikä tahansa muu urheilu voi olla ihan yhtä hyvin narsistista toimintaa, oman egon pönkittämistä? Painot, polkupyörä tai vaikka sukset, eikö kyse ole loppujen lopuksi saman asian tavoittelusta hieman erilaisin keinoin? Jokainen toteuttaa itseään kuten haluaa ja ihmiset saa omalle itsetunnolleen vahvistusta eri tavoilla, olipa tämän asian tavoittelu sitten miten alitajuista tai tietoista tahansa. Joillekin se lihasmassan kasvatus on se juttu, toisille saman asian ajaa menestys kestävyyttä vaativassa kisassa, jotkut innostuu pyörän kanssa kivien ja mudan seassa pyörimisestä.

Itse tykkään treenata monipuolisesti, ja ihmetyttää aina välillä nämä kommentit, joissa annetaan ymmärtää painojen nostamisen olevan kaikkea muuta kuin urheilua. Toisaalta, vinksahdus omalta osaltani on tapahtunut jo kauan sitten, joten teen aivan kuten itse tykkään. Ei tunnu tutut ymmärtävän välillä sitäkään, miksi pitää ihan vapaaehtoisesti mennä pyörällä vääntämään mutaan ja kivikkoon kun teitäkin on tehty  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

Cheerleading on tilastojen valossa yksi maailman puhtaimmista urheililulajeista, joten harrastakaa siis sen harrastajia, niin ette saa huonoja vaikutteita. Ei yliopistokoulutus, tohtorin arvo tai edes professuuri takaa fiksuutta, siitä on monia oivia esimerkkejä ihan kotomaastakin. Toki nappien anppailun aiheuttamista käyttäytymishäiriöistäkin on esimerkillisiä esiintuloja.




> Ikävä juttu...todella ikävä.



Käyttö vai kiinnijäänti?

----------


## Hans Opinion

mutta kyllä tiukennusta ja selvempää "tuomiokäytäntöä" tarvittaisiin muillakin "elämän alueilla". Tarkoitan sitä että kansalaisten oikeudet ovat käänyneet ainakin osittain itseään vastaan ja suojelevat enemmän vilpintekijöitä kuin tavis tallaajaa. Esimerkiksi poliisin toimintaa ohjataan nykyään niin kattavavilla rajoituiksilla sekä lain että myös kansalaisten oikeuksien puolelta että on turha ihmetellä rikollisuuden kasvamista... vaikka on siihen kyllä muitakin syitä.

Dopingin valvonta kustannetaan verovaroin ja myös Hans voi olla, ja myös on, mieltä mitä haluaa. Ja hän haluaa että dopingkuria ja varsinkin -rangaistuksia olisi tiukennettava siten että ensimmäinen käry lopettaa uran. Fakta on että jokainen joka kerran käryää kantaa doping-leimaa koko lopun uraansa. Toiseksi Hans on mieltä että dopinvastuu pitää siirtää  selkeästi ja yksiselitteisesti urheilijalle jolla täytyy olla vastuu tekemisistään ja kropastaan. 

Pelkään että seuraavaksi ryhdytään etsimään syyllisiä muualta kuin urheilijasta - missä on KPK ja mikä on liiton osuus kyseiseen dopaamiseen? Asiat eivät ole merkityksettömiä mutta kuitenkin tois'sijaisia ja nyt pitää keskittyä siihen miksi Varis antoi tapahtua näin itselleen. Kaikki muu johtaa pois perusongelman äärestä, urheilija pitää saada tajuamaan douppaaminen niin että hän pystyy sanomaan erinäisille "huumeveikoille" no thanks.

Urheiluahan tämä vain on mutta asia on jokseenkin vakava jos palvotut urheilija tähdet tekevät vilppiä. Tämä voi antaa monelle joka seuraa idollinsa toimintaa aivan väärän kuvan kaiken kaikkiaan elämästä ja tällöin asia käänyy vakavammaksi kuin urheilu noin'niin'kuin lähtökohtaisesti onkaan. Toivon että Varis tekisi Jonesit ja tulisi esiin ja kertosi oman tarinansa siitä kuinka hänelle kävi nyt tällä tavalla... epäilen kuitenkin että näin ei valitettavasti tule tapahtumaan...

----------


## TURISTI

> Cheerleading on tilastojen valossa yksi maailman puhtaimmista urheililulajeista, joten harrastakaa siis sen harrastajia, niin ette saa huonoja vaikutteita. Ei yliopistokoulutus, tohtorin arvo tai edes professuuri takaa fiksuutta, siitä on monia oivia esimerkkejä ihan kotomaastakin. Toki nappien anppailun aiheuttamista käyttäytymishäiriöistäkin on esimerkillisiä esiintuloja.
> Käyttö vai kiinnijäänti?



Kilpa-Cheerleading (stunttisarjat) on varmaan yks vaarallisimmista lajeista. Aivotärähdyksiä tulee "kiipeäjille" ihan kuin NHL:n epäonniselle pakille, nilkkoja murtuu huonojen koppien ansiosta, niskojakin mennyt jne. Suojia ei pysty käyttämään ja välillä treenataan kivikovilla alusoillakin.

Douppauskin voi tuossa lajissa auttaa ihan hyvin. Ns. pohjat, eli ne jotka nostaa ja heittää, hyötyisivät varmasti douppauksesta tai siis kasvaneesta lihasmassasta.

Sekasarjojen (miehiä ja naisia) miehet on ainakin suomessa olleet aikoinaan entisiä jenkkifutaajia ja täällä esiteltyjen analogioiden mukaisestihan jenkkifutaaja on synonyymi Tyhmälle Bodarille (tm) ja se taas on synonyymi douppaukselle  :Hymy: 

Nojoo, on se varmasti puhdas laji. Ainakin MM tasolla (jenkit eivät kilpaile).

----------


## kreal

> Cheerleading on tilastojen valossa yksi maailman puhtaimmista urheililulajeista, joten harrastakaa siis sen harrastajia, niin ette saa huonoja vaikutteita. Ei yliopistokoulutus, tohtorin arvo tai edes professuuri takaa fiksuutta, siitä on monia oivia esimerkkejä ihan kotomaastakin. Toki nappien anppailun aiheuttamista käyttäytymishäiriöistäkin on esimerkillisiä esiintuloja.



Toki mielelläni chearleadereita harrastaisin  :Leveä hymy:  

Koulutus sinänsä ei takaa mitään fiksuutta, mutta on joka tapauksessa edes jonkinlainen mittari siitä, mihin ihminen pystyy. Jollei asialle ("urpous") määritellä mitään kriteereitä, on siitä hyvin vaikea puhua, koska eihän silloin edes osata tarkkaan sanoa, mistä puhutaan. Jonkinlaisia standardeja vertailukohtia on siis hyvä olla olemassa. Tottakai sinnikkyys ja yritteliäisyys yms ovat koulutuksen hankkimisessa myös avainasemassa varsinaisen "kapasiteetin" lisäksi.

----------


## Hevonen

Minusta on aika koomista kun eräs maailman eniten dopingia hyödyntävän lajin harrastajat, pyöräilijät, dissaavat toisten lajien käyttäjiä urpoiksi dopingnarsisteiksi.

Katsokaa vaikka tuolta miljoona kilometriä - kauanko poljetaan - narsistit rivissä threadista.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

Ihmetyttää, mihin Hans maksaa veronsa, jos niillä on maksettu viimeisimmän suomalaiskäryn aiheuttaneet testi  :Hymy: 




> Minusta on aika koomista kun eräs maailman eniten dopingia hyödyntävän lajin harrastajat, pyöräilijät, dissaavat toisten lajien käyttäjiä urpoiksi dopingnarsisteiksi.



Jos mitataan hyödynnöstä rahallisesti dopingin käyttäjän näkökulmasta, niin pyöräily ja dopinghyödyt häviävät monelle muulle lajille - palkkataso ja mainossopimukset ovat niin vaatimattomalla tasolla. Uutisarvoissa taasen pyöräilydoping saa tässä maassa ylimääräistä nostetta suhteessa kilpapyöräilyyn.

----------


## kreal

> Jos mitataan hyödynnöstä rahallisesti dopingin käyttäjän näkökulmasta, niin pyöräily ja dopinghyödyt häviävät monelle muulle lajille - palkkataso ja mainossopimukset ovat niin vaatimattomalla tasolla. Uutisarvoissa taasen pyöräilydoping saa tässä maassa ylimääräistä nostetta suhteessa kilpapyöräilyyn.



Tekeekö dopingista saatavan hyödyn vähyys sun mielestä sen käytöstä jotenkin sallittavampaa? Jos tekee, niin miksi?

----------


## erkkk

> Et ny voi olla tosissas  
> 
> Tässä omaa veriarvodataa vuodelta 2006
> 8.8.2006 B-Hb (viitearvo 134-167) 152
>             B-HKR (viitearvo 39-50) 43
> 
> 18.10.2006 B-Hb 171
>                 B-HKR 47
> 
> ...



Epäilisin sen kertovan sekä harjoittelun vähenemisestä(/häviämisestä) ja flavonoidipaukkujen lisääntyneestä käytöstä. Vetihän se lancekin talvisin viiniä, perse kuulemma kasvoi. Miksei veriarvotkin parantuneet. Myllylällä tuo vaihe on edelleen päällä, ehkä se mies vielä hiihtää.

Vaakku nyt oli tyhmä kun meni hiihtään kärykisansa. Senhän ei alunperin pitänyt startata siellä ja siks kait oli kuuri päällä. Olisi saanut kunnon flunssan kuten jokainen kunnon ammattiurheilija. Ilmeisesti tykkää ottaa isojakin riskejä ja nyt makselee sit siitä. No hyvä liikunaopettaja siitä tulee, asenteet ainakin kohdallaan.  :Vink:

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Minusta on aika koomista kun eräs maailman eniten dopingia hyödyntävän lajin harrastajat, pyöräilijät, dissaavat toisten lajien käyttäjiä urpoiksi dopingnarsisteiksi.







> Jos mitataan hyödynnöstä rahallisesti dopingin käyttäjän näkökulmasta, niin pyöräily ja dopinghyödyt häviävät monelle muulle lajille - palkkataso ja mainossopimukset ovat niin vaatimattomalla tasolla.







> Tekeekö dopingista saatavan hyödyn vähyys sun mielestä sen käytöstä jotenkin sallittavampaa? Jos tekee, niin miksi?



Luetun ymmärtäminen hieman hakusessa vai vain lukeminen?

----------


## kreal

Noh, ei mitään syytä mennä henkilökohtaisuuksiin. Ymmärsin noin rivien välistä, ja yksinkertaisesti kysyin, mikä on kantasi tuohon asiaan, ihan vain varmistaakseni ja selventääkseni pointtisi. Ei tässä ole mitään syytä ruveta toisten luetun ymmärtämistä arvioimaan. Jos et kestä, että sulta kysytään jatkossa mitään, niin laitatko vaikka signatureen tuosta huomautuksen väärinkäsitysten välttämiseksi jatkossa, kiitos.

EDIT: Vielä selvennykseksi omasta tulkinnastani. Ymmärsin tekstistäsi siis niin, että dopingista saatavan rahallisen hyödyn määrä on pyöräilyn piirissä pienempi muihin lajeihin verrattuna. Tästä tuli sellainen vaikutelma, että rahallisen hyödyn vähyyden vuoksi dopingin käytöstö tulisi jotenkin sallittavampaa, että tämä seikka itsessään ikäänkuin oikeuttasi pumppaamaan aineita itseensä.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Noh, ei mitään syytä mennä henkilökohtaisuuksiin. Ymmärsin noin rivien välistä, ja yksinkertaisesti kysyin, mikä on kantasi tuohon asiaan, ihan vain varmistaakseni ja selventääkseni pointtisi. Ei tässä ole mitään syytä ruveta toisten luetun ymmärtämistä arvioimaan. Jos et kestä, että sulta kysytään jatkossa mitään, niin laitatko vaikka signatureen tuosta huomautuksen väärinkäsitysten välttämiseksi jatkossa, kiitos.
> 
> EDIT: Vielä selvennykseksi omasta tulkinnastani. Ymmärsin tekstistäsi siis niin, että dopingista saatavan rahallisen hyödyn määrä on pyöräilyn piirissä pienempi muihin lajeihin verrattuna. Tästä tuli sellainen vaikutelma, että rahallisen hyödyn vähyyden vuoksi dopingin käytöstö tulisi jotenkin sallittavampaa, että tämä seikka itsessään ikäänkuin oikeuttasi pumppaamaan aineita itseensä.



Toin esiin ihan vain rahallisen hyödyn vertailun ja, jos luet rivien välistä, niin silloin tulee kyseeseen nimenomaan luetun ymmärtäminen. Minä erittäin harvoin kirjoitan mitään rivien väliin, koska käyttöliittymäni tähän rivistää automaattisesti.

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Ihmetyttää, mihin Hans maksaa veronsa, jos niillä on maksettu viimeisimmän suomalaiskäryn aiheuttaneet testi



Eiköhän myös kansainvälisen poksauttelu- ja suihkimisliiton talous pelaa julksen rahoituksen varassa? Olen ymmärtänyt että yksityistä rahaa ei antidopinduunissa juurikaan liiku... ja kyllähän uskottavuusongelmia saattisi syntyä jos joku Orion rupeaisi sponssaamaan dopintestausta...

Noista Tuomaksen veriarvoista täytyy löytyä selitys siihen että hän voiti Hansin "juuri noihin aikoihin juuri siinä kisassa"... näyttäisi että herra onkin nauttinut sen jälkeen vain "sallittuja lisäaineita" sillä turpaan on tullut lähes joka kisassa... OK, minä tunnustan (mutta en kadu) että dopingin käyttöni on jo pitkään nivoutunut kuningas alkoholin ympärille... aikaisempi hessu-kossu ei tuottanut toivottua tulosta mutta kefilus-kossu tuntuu toimivat tosi hyvin... siitä ei jää niin helposti kiini...

----------


## kmw

Case Varis: Lukekaa aitoa vahingoniloa!!

http://www.aftonbladet.se/sportblade...icle1743679.ab

----------


## Mikko

> Saattaa siellä fiksujakin olla, mutta luulenpa että se on yksi narsistisin "urheilulaji" mitä löytyy. Kuka mies ihmeessä jaksaa oman ulkonäkönsä kanssa peilata vuositolkulla.



Bodarin peilin tuijottelu ja penkkirautojen vertailu on aivan sama asia kuin tempokuskin kellon tuijotus ja wattien vertailu. Sairasta vai tervettä?

----------


## OJ

> Ikävä juttu...todella ikävä. 
> 
> 1) Ketkä "asiantuntijat" ovat Variksen doupingin takana?
> 2) Kuka on hankkinut EPON 
> 3) Kuka on piikittänyt EPO:n Oberhofiissa



1) Joku, joka ei ole kuullut mikroannostelusta.
2) Ihan hyvin vaikka Vaakku ihan itse.
3) Ei varmaan kukaan tai sitten puhutaan jo todella kovan luokan typeryydestä.

Ei kannata lähteä satsin kanssa pelaamaan varsinkaan jos on vähänkään uhkapelurin vikaa tai ei ole ihan ajan tasalla siitä mitä on tekemässä...tulee käryjä tai huonossa lykyssä menee terveys tai jopa henki.

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Ikävä juttu...todella ikävä. 
> 
> 1) Ketkä "asiantuntijat" ovat Variksen doupingin takana?
> 2) Kuka on hankkinut EPON 
> 3) Kuka on piikittänyt EPO:n Oberhofiissa



Oikeat vastaukset ovat:
1) Varis
2) Kråka
3) Crow

----------


## OJ

> Oikeat vastaukset ovat:
> 1) Varis
> 2) Kråka
> 3) Crow



En epäile.

----------


## Funktio

> Case Varis: Lukekaa aitoa vahingoniloa!!
> 
> http://www.aftonbladet.se/sportblade...icle1743679.ab



Ei hirveemmin kiinnosta ruotsalaisten mielipiteet

----------


## Talisker

> Ei hirveemmin kiinnosta ruotsalaisten mielipiteet



#Saksa_on_paska_maa.#

----------


## onnimanni

> ...................Ei yliopistokoulutus, tohtorin arvo tai edes professuuri takaa fiksuutta, siitä on monia oivia esimerkkejä ihan kotomaastakin. ....



Hyvin todettu.... Tietokoneetkaan ei oikeastaan ole viisaita -muisteihin vain kerätään ykkösiä ja nollia, joilla ei ole luovuuden kanssa juurikaan yhteisiä tekijöitä.  Tieto ei sinänsä ole viisautta. 





> Käyttö vai kiinnijäänti?



- Molemmat

----------


## Hösö

:Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 

Vähä siistiä ku tää urheilu o nii rehtiä!

 :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## buhvalo

> Hyvin todettu.... Tietokoneetkaan ei oikeastaan ole viisaita -muisteihin vain kerätään ykkösiä ja nollia, joilla ei ole luovuuden kanssa juurikaan yhteisiä tekijöitä.  Tieto ei sinänsä ole viisautta. 
> 
> - Molemmat



Siis, ja ne muistitkin on pohjimmiltaan jotain fucking hiekkaa.  :No huh!:  Ja sinne pistetään jotain nollia ja ykkösiä, ihme touhua, onko se sitten viisasta tai älykästä?

----------


## kreal

Onnimanni, tuo on todella ontuva analogia. Tietokoneelta puuttuu täysin kyky hakea, yhdistellä ja analysoida tietoa luovalla tavalla. Tieto vain pystytään tallentamaan ymmärtämättä sen sisältöä alkuunkaan. Tutkinnon suorittamiseen ei todellakaan riitä tietokonemainen, puhtaasti mekaaninen tiedon tallentaminen ja palauttaminen, vaan siihen tarvitaan nimenomaan tuota luovaa kykyä analysoida ja yhdistellä tietoa oikeissa konteksteissa oikeaan aikaan.

----------


## Mazisika

Eräs pändi teki takavuosina osuvan laulun suomen hiihdon tilasta. Minusta se on edelleen ajankohtainen:

Mömmöm-kisat

"..Varis lentää lepattaa, ja täyteen vauhtiin pääsee.
Mutta verkkoihin varmasti kiinni jää, kun löytyy testi-wc."

http://lirama.net/song/71334

----------


## onnimanni

> Onnimanni, tuo on todella ontuva analogia. Tietokoneelta puuttuu täysin kyky hakea, yhdistellä ja analysoida tietoa luovalla tavalla. Tieto vain pystytään tallentamaan ymmärtämättä sen sisältöä alkuunkaan. Tutkinnon suorittamiseen ei todellakaan riitä tietokonemainen, puhtaasti mekaaninen tiedon tallentaminen ja palauttaminen, vaan siihen tarvitaan nimenomaan tuota luovaa kykyä analysoida ja yhdistellä tietoa oikeissa konteksteissa oikeaan aikaan.



Ontuva analogia...hmmmm. Lähinnä  trooppi....tai metafoora ilman kuin sanaa.

 Äly ja muisti ovat  kaksi eri asiaa. Ollakseen älykäs tarvitsee jonkun verran muistia. Se että tietää todella paljon pienestä rajatusta aiheesta ei tee yksilöstä vielä välttämättä älykästä. Luova(=älykäs) kykenee ratkaisemaan sumeasta tiedon pilvestä uusia asioita. Mikä tahansa tutkinto on vain elämässä yksi rima joka pitää ylittää- ei sen enempää eikä vähempää . Aika harva tutkinto kuitenkaan vaatii "ruudin" keksimistä. Useimmat kun perustuvat opetettuihin ja juuri  muistissa oleviin tietoihin.

Kuten sanoin- tietokoneet eivät ole älykkäitä. Vaikka osaavat käsitellä tietoa ja pitää ykkösiä ja nollia muistissaan

Ps. Kaikki muu - paitsi pyöräily on turhaa

----------


## Miha

Kaisa Varis = uskomaton idiooooooooooooootti!!

----------


## tempokisu

> Erittäin hyvin sanottu! Piti itsekin eilen vielä tuosta narsismista kommentoida, mutta uni voitti. Jos narsismia ajatellaan juuri noin laajemmassa mittakaavassa, niin miksei esim pyöräily tai mikä tahansa muu urheilu voi olla ihan yhtä hyvin narsistista toimintaa, oman egon pönkittämistä? Painot, polkupyörä tai vaikka sukset, eikö kyse ole loppujen lopuksi saman asian tavoittelusta hieman erilaisin keinoin? Jokainen toteuttaa itseään kuten haluaa ja ihmiset saa omalle itsetunnolleen vahvistusta eri tavoilla, olipa tämän asian tavoittelu sitten miten alitajuista tai tietoista tahansa. Joillekin se lihasmassan kasvatus on se juttu, toisille saman asian ajaa menestys kestävyyttä vaativassa kisassa, jotkut innostuu pyörän kanssa kivien ja mudan seassa pyörimisestä.
> 
> Itse tykkään treenata monipuolisesti, ja ihmetyttää aina välillä nämä kommentit, joissa annetaan ymmärtää painojen nostamisen olevan kaikkea muuta kuin urheilua. Toisaalta, vinksahdus omalta osaltani on tapahtunut jo kauan sitten, joten teen aivan kuten itse tykkään. Ei tunnu tutut ymmärtävän välillä sitäkään, miksi pitää ihan vapaaehtoisesti mennä pyörällä vääntämään mutaan ja kivikkoon kun teitäkin on tehty



Väitän, että kenestä tahansa kilpaurheilua harrastavasta, tai ihan kuntoilupuoleltakin, saadaan narsisti ja vähintäänkin luonnehäiriöinen kun oikein psykiatrin pihdeissä kärvennetään. 
Jos ei ole ongelmia, ei muka "pakkomiellettä" treenata, kiellät ongelman. Ja toisessa tapauksessa myönnät sen. Jotain on kuitenkin vialla, jos vapaaehtoisesti itsensä "rääkkäämistä" harrastaa. Niin, ja sekään ei ole normaalia, jos hakee lenkkeilystä sitä hyvänolontunnetta; vähintäänkin addiktio-ongelma siinä on. 

Mutta ei anneta moisen löpinän pilata omaa harrastustamme. :Hymy:

----------


## Turf Moor

Epäsopiva testaustilanne. :Vihainen:

----------


## Hiillosmakkara

> Epäsopiva testaustilanne.



No voi vitura sentään - on tilanteita, joissa ääliöitä voi luvan kanssa lyödä - tuossa lienee ollut sellainen tilanne, testaajia pannuun vaan tuollaisessa (tai vastaavassa) tilanteessa olisi minun ohje (ja lujaa sitten kans). Rajansa kaikella, kuspäiden vittumaisuudellakin.

----------


## Tuomas

Juu ah niin ihana harjoituskauden yllätystesti  :Nolous:  !

No on se meilläkin välillä aika erikoista touhuilua. Haastemies tulee ovelle, jos et oo kotona niin hirvee puhelinrumba että nyt sun pitäis tulla tapaa mua, mut mä en voi kertoo että miks  :Leveä hymy:  . Sit sen jälkeen pitää ottaa yhteyttä testaajaan ja säätää oto-testaajaan kanssa miitti jonnekin vessaan  :Leveä hymy:  . Noh, onneks nykyään on täyspäiväisiäkin testaajia jotka voivat tulla urheilijoidenkin luo..

----------


## buhvalo

http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2008...87663_ur.shtml

 :Leveä hymy:  Voi lollero, käry lisäravinteessa olleesta dopingaineesta -Yllätystestissä-. Pikkusen haisee tuo selvitys.

----------


## -Timppa-

Kannattaako olla 20 vuotta hiljaa ja alkaa sitten kaivelemaan vanhoja  :Sekaisin: 

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/urheilu/uu...asp?id=1516811

----------


## apartanen

> Kannattaako olla 20 vuotta hiljaa ja alkaa sitten kaivelemaan vanhoja 
> 
> http://www.iltasanomat.fi/urheilu/uu...asp?id=1516811



Kun on kyse dopingista, niin aina! Ei ongelma sillä häviä, että lakaistaan vanhat tapaukset maton alle.

----------


## -Timppa-

> Kun on kyse dopingista, niin aina! Ei ongelma sillä häviä, että lakaistaan vanhat tapaukset maton alle.



Tarkoitin lähinnä sitä, että olisi tullut asian kanssa esiin jo silloin, kun se on tapahtunut.Hankala alkaa enää todistamaan ja tulee karmea tappelu ja lopputuloksena täysi nolla.

----------


## JussiHoo

Ei taideta tuota dopingia saada kitkettyä nykykonstein saati vanhoja kaivamalla. Koko ajan ollaan askel tahi pari perässä, tässä tapauksessa 20. Melko surkeaa niille jotka aivan tosissaan ja puhtaina yrittävät menestyä.

EPO taisi kuulua noihin aikoihin ihan kestävyysurheilijan perus ruokavalioon, eihän tuota saatu silloin vielä näkyviin mitenkään, edes ruumiinavauksissa. Ja onhan tuo EPO-testi vielä nykyäänkin tulkinnanvarainen "mielipidetutkimus" eikä anna absoluuttisia +/-tuloksia.

Onneksi ei kuitenkaan anneta periksi vaan yritetään tapella dopingia vastaan, vaikkakin ollaan aika pahoin alakynnessä.

----------


## Hiillosmakkara

> Kannattaako olla 20 vuotta hiljaa ja alkaa sitten kaivelemaan vanhoja 
> 
> http://www.iltasanomat.fi/urheilu/uu...asp?id=1516811



Totta helvetissä! (Tietty ois ollu parempi sanoa jo aikaisemmin, mutta parempi myöhään kuin ei silloinkaan) Tämähän on selvä tapaus, naulitaan vaan! Ja muuten, saatas vähälle aikaa jo toinen kokoomuslainen tiputettua alas, mahtavaa! Samaan tahtiin kun jatketaan, niin kohta saadaan vähän järkeä tämän maan hommiin eli punainen hallitus ruoriin!

----------


## Pyöräpummi

> Totta helvetissä! (Tietty ois ollu parempi sanoa jo aikaisemmin, mutta parempi myöhään kuin ei silloinkaan) Tämähän on selvä tapaus, naulitaan vaan! Ja muuten, saatas vähälle aikaa jo toinen kokoomuslainen tiputettua alas, mahtavaa! Samaan tahtiin kun jatketaan, niin kohta saadaan vähän järkeä tämän maan hommiin eli punainen hallitus ruoriin!



Silloin joskus aikaa, murretta haastava maalaistyttö, Marja-Liisa sanoi suoraan medialle että Matikainen katsoo heitä nenänvartta pitkin. Ei tainnut olla hyvä henki joukkueessa.

Silloin lehdissä kerrottiin M-L:stä kuinka hän itkien vuodatti kilpailun jälkeen että nyt oli ne "päivät".

Saattaa olla että tämä liittyy Kokoomuksen sisäisiin asioihin, kuka tietää. Aika näyttä miten juttu kehkeytyy. Ei tämä os. Matikainen mikään ykkösketjun poliitikko taida olla.

----------


## StantheMan

Tässä Matikaisen jutussa on aika samanlainen kaava, kuin Armstrongiin kohdistuvissa doping-syytöksissä. Betsy Andreu (Frankien vaimo, you know?  :Vink: )  on todistanut valaehtoisesti kuulleensa vuonna 1996 sairaalahuoneessa Lancen tunnustaneen EPOn käytön kahdelle (?) lääkärille. Betsyä tukee hänen tuttunsa, jolle hän on asiasta "heti" silloin kertonut. Toinenkin persoona huoneesta on sanonut olleensa tapauksen aikana huoneessa, mutta ei ole kai virallisesti tullut kaapista ulos. Lääkärit eivät tietenkään asiaa tunnusta, eikä ole kai tietoa keitä lääkäreitä paikalla oli. Frankien vaimon tunnustus tuli kai vasta 2000-luvun puolella julki. Yhteistä näille on se, että tunnustukset ovat vanhoja (hyvinkin) ja ei-mukana ollut kaveri todistaa asian tapahtuneen.  :Sekaisin:  David Walshin kirjoissa on näistä jutuista enemmän, mutta Alibistakin saa oikeudenkäyntiin kyllä vankempaa asiaa syyttäjän käytöön. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Kannattaako olla 20 vuotta hiljaa ja alkaa sitten kaivelemaan vanhoja



Silloin kannattaa, jos "luotettavan lähteen" oma talous on kuralla ja asuntolaina painaa päälle. Kai tämmöisestä huhusta muutaman tonnin saa.

----------


## JussiHoo

Mielenkiintoinen ilmiö tämä nykyään niin taajaan esiintyvä vilpiton halu tehdä vuosia tahi jopa kymmeniä vuosia tapahtumien jälkeen paljastuksia, joiden todisteet ovat hävinneet jo aikoja sitten.

Ihmeellistä on myös tuo muistin paraneminen ihmisten vanhetessa. Onko kenties kysymys jonkin kemiallisen aineen vaikutuksen häviämisestä? :Leveä hymy:  Pitäisikö tutkia?

----------


## kmw

> Ihmeellistä on myös tuo muistin paraneminen ihmisten vanhetessa. Onko kenties kysymys jonkin kemiallisen aineen vaikutuksen häviämisestä? Pitäisikö tutkia?



= dementia, lähimuisti heikkenee mutta kymmenien vuosien takaiset asiat ovat tuoreessa muistissa. Isoäitini (kuollessaan 87v.) kertoili yksityiskohtaisia juttuja lapsuudestaan

----------


## buhvalo

Aika ihme episodi taas. Mitään ei pystytä todistamaan suuntaan tai toiseen, mutta saadaanpa kusastua sen verran kintuille että pysyvä leima jää.

----------


## YT

Eipä olisi Matikaisen kannattanut olla niin aktiivinen Kanervan erottamisessa.

----------


## Alfred

Tässähän on aineksia vaikka minkälaisiin salaliittoteorioihin yms. 

Wikipedian mukaan epo sai myyntiluvan vuonna 1989 eli marraskuussa 1988 tuota ei ole apteekista saanut ostettua. Siten suomalaisethan ovat olleet lääketehtaan koekaniineina. Koska kukaan ei kuollut, niin lääke on todettu turvalliseksi ja ilmeisesti myös tehokkaasti, koska suksikin taisi kulkea mukavasti. Nyt pitää vain selvittää ketkä eivät ole päässyt koeryhmään mukaan ja jäänet ilman palkkoita. 

Toisaalta pitää muistaa Satu Ruotsalaisen kommentit Matikaisesta ja Ilkka Kanervan asema SUL:n puheenjohtana, mistä päästäkin lopputulokseen, että kaiken takana on Ike.

----------


## buhvalo

Jeps, Ike kuittaa kun matikainen ei ole alkanut chättäileen sen kaa. Kuka h. muistaa 20v jälkeen että purkissa luki erytrep.. EPO... kun eihän tuota edes osaa kirjoittaa mallista. :Leveä hymy:  

Salaliittoteorioista puheenollen, jospa joku on keksassut tämän Epo jutun jotta saisi Matikaisen oikeuteeen, jossa sitten vedettäisiin oikeat kortit esiin. :No huh!:

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Kun on kyse dopingista, niin aina! Ei ongelma sillä häviä, että lakaistaan vanhat tapaukset maton alle.



Eikö silloin myös pitäisi tunnustaa tai tuoda julki aikoinaan ei_kiellettyjen_aineiden käyttö, jos ne ovat kiellettyjä nykyään  :Sekaisin: 
Silloin tulisi oikea kuva rehellisestä kilpailusta ja rehellisestä valmennuksesta. Teimmehän sentää yhteistyötä _tieteellisessä valmennuksessa_ niin SNTL:N kuin DDR:n kanssa aikoina, jolloin presidentit olivat Kekkosia, jotka olivat sentään urheilumiehiä  :No huh!:

----------


## apartanen

> Eikö silloin myös pitäisi tunnustaa tai tuoda julki aikoinaan ei_kiellettyjen_aineiden käyttö, jos ne ovat kiellettyjä nykyään 
> Silloin tulisi oikea kuva rehellisestä kilpailusta ja rehellisestä valmennuksesta. Teimmehän sentää yhteistyötä _tieteellisessä valmennuksessa_ niin SNTL:N kuin DDR:n kanssa aikoina, jolloin presidentit olivat Kekkosia, jotka olivat sentään urheilumiehiä



Ei tuo ainakaan haittaisi. Ilmeisesti suomalaisilla on aika huono maine tuon kestävyysurheilun osalta ainakin 70-luvulta. Ja kyseiset yhteydet tokkopa ainakaan auttavat.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## YT

Isoleukaset ei pekingissä juhli. Niin sanoo WADA.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Ei tuo ainakaan haittaisi. Ilmeisesti suomalaisilla on aika huono maine tuon kestävyysurheilun osalta ainakin 70-luvulta. Ja kyseiset yhteydet tokkopa ainakaan auttavat.



Ei pidä unohtaa, että jo 1950-luvulla oli 1940-luvulla suuressa nimenvaihto-operaatiossa hyväksi havaittujen keinojen lisäksi uusia lääketieteellisiä menetelmiä tuloskunnon tehostukseen ja 1960-luvulla käytettiin jo yleisemminkin hormonivalmisteita. Ei se 1970-luku ollut edeltäjiään eikä seuraajiaankaan pahempi.
Kestävyysurheilussa jo 1800-luvun loppupuolella kirjattiin muutamia kuolintapauksien syiksi ihan suoraan käytetyt lisäaineet  :Leveä hymy:  - pitää vain muistaa olla hereillä historian luennoilla, sillä juuristaan on paha päästä eroon tulematta juurettomaksi.

----------


## fob

Jan Ullrich maksaa korvauksia.
Lähde:http://www.iltasanomat.fi/urheilu/uu...asp?id=1519123

----------


## villef

> Jan Ullrich maksaa korvauksia.
> Lähde:http://www.iltasanomat.fi/urheilu/uu...asp?id=1519123



Jes, Iltasanomatkin kertoo pyöräilystä!
Olihan siellä tuo Kasslininkin juttu, ei vain auennut mulla..
Onkos siitä juttua jossain tällä foorumilla?

----------


## Teukka-74

> Jes, Iltasanomatkin kertoo pyöräilystä!
> Olihan siellä tuo Kasslininkin juttu, ei vain auennut mulla..
> Onkos siitä juttua jossain tällä foorumilla?



Jaa.Minulla aukesi ok. Aikoo aloittaa uudestaan ja voittaa 2012 olympialaista kultaa ja lopettaa siihen.Totesi, että suomessa ei ole kovin hyvät olosuhteet treenata  jne.

----------


## apartanen

Di Luca pääsee kuitenkin Giroon.
http://beta.velonews.com/article/74714/di-luca-cleared

----------


## ketju44

Taitaa olla Lucalla ainoa kisa........

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Fumicin veljeksille taitaa napsahtaa 3 kk kilpailukielto viime vuoden viimeisen ja tämän vuoden ensimmäisen vuosineljänneksen dopingvalvontaan liittyvien kulkusuunnitelmien laiminlyönneistä. Taitaa siksi, että aikovat valittaa, mutta aika heikoltahan tuo näyttää, koska saivat jo yhden varoituksen tuosta viime vuoden laiminlyönnistä. Tai sitten löytyy hyvä selitys.

Toisaalla vilpistelystä kärynnyt Floyd Landis starttaa viikonlopun 100 mailin ultrakisaan jenkkilän maastoissa. Kumpi voittaa; ex-maastopyöräilijä-maantiepyöräilijä-taas maastopyöräilijä Landis vai Epicissä ajanut Chris Eatough?

----------


## tempokisu

> Aikoo aloittaa uudestaan ja voittaa 2012 olympialaista kultaa ja lopettaa siihen.Totesi, että suomessa ei ole kovin hyvät olosuhteet treenata jne.



Voi tulla kiirus, jos tuo aloittaminenkin on vasta aikomisen asteella??? :Sarkastinen:

----------


## buhvalo

> Salaliittoteorioista puheenollen, jospa joku on keksassut tämän Epo jutun jotta saisi Matikaisen oikeuteeen, jossa sitten vedettäisiin oikeat kortit esiin.



No no, oliko puolileikillisessä heitossa totuuden siemen? Nyt sitten laitetaan Nelosen ja "lähteen" toimisesta isompaa matoa koukkuun. Alkaa olemaan sen verran tomeraa meininkiä että joku on tulossa lääkekaapista ulos. :Leveä hymy: 

Mielenkiintoinen yksityiskohta on että ADT Seppälä suhtautuu edelleen skeptisesti 'paljastuksiin'. Osuukohan laineet liian lähelle omaa reviiriä että on pakko tyynnytellä?

----------


## ketju44

> Mielenkiintoinen yksityiskohta on että ADT Seppälä suhtautuu edelleen skeptisesti 'paljastuksiin'. Osuukohan laineet liian lähelle omaa reviiriä että on pakko tyynnytellä?



Seppälä sanoi aika tyhjentävästi asiat ; Mitä Epoa peittelemään kun ei -90 luvulla testeissä muutenkaan näkynyt. 
Muutenkin , mitä vitun virkaa on paljastuksilla jotka aina tehdää ilman nimeä  :Vihainen:  ?

----------


## buhvalo

> Seppälä sanoi aika tyhjentävästi asiat ; Mitä Epoa peittelemään kun ei -90 luvulla testeissä muutenkaan näkynyt. 
> Muutenkin , mitä vitun virkaa on paljastuksilla jotka aina tehdää ilman nimeä  ?




Pitäähän sitä jollakin selitää nopeasti(?) muuttuneet hemoglobiiniarvot.

Tässä paljastuksien nimettömyys ajaisi peräämään nimiä oikeusteitse. Sinänsä tämä vanhan paskan kaivelu saisi loppua.

----------


## YT

Totta kai ne tarvitsee nimen. Sitten ne tietää kuka tällä kertaa pitää leimata hulluksi. Niin kuin aikoinaan Kaarlo Maaninka ja Aki Karvonen, jotka kertoivat totuuden!

----------


## ketju44

> Totta kai ne tarvitsee nimen. Sitten ne tietää kuka tällä kertaa pitää leimata hulluksi. Niin kuin aikoinaan Kaarlo Maaninka ja Aki Karvonen, jotka kertoivat totuuden!



Lisäisin vielä listaan painonnostaja Kaarlo Kangasniemen.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Lisäisin vielä listaan painonnostaja Kaarlo Kangasniemen.



Eihän hän käyttänyt mitään mikä oli kiellettyä!

----------


## JussiHoo

Kyllähän noita samoja huhuja liikkui jo 10 vuotta sitten aineiden käyttämisistä ja tämän touhun peittelemisestä, immunologisista passeista yms. mistä nyt kohutaan. Nyt täytyy taas enemmän ihmetellä: Miksi näitä kaivellaan ja vielä juuri nyt? :Sekaisin: 

Olisiko jopa tässä käynyt niin, että suomalaisen urheilun "+/- tilasto" on kallistunut liiaksi positiiviselle kantille, joten lehdistön täytyy keikauttaa se tasapainoon.
Tämäkään teoria ei taas kauas kanna, kun katsoo suomalaisia suorituksia. Ei tuolla maailmalla taas ole pärjänneet muut kuin moottoriurheilijat.

----------


## ketju44

> Eihän hän käyttänyt mitään mikä oli kiellettyä!



Kertoi totuuden sen ajan hormoonin käytöstä TV:ssä. Nimesi vielä siitä tienneet urheilujohtajat ja maajoukkuelääkärin. Toimittajalla meni paskat housuun ja siirsi puheen paremmille laduille.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Kertoi totuuden sen ajan hormoonin käytöstä TV:ssä. Nimesi vielä siitä tienneet urheilujohtajat ja maajoukkuelääkärin. Toimittajalla meni paskat housuun ja siirsi puheen paremmille laduille.



No, sallituja aineita ne silloin olivat ja niitä sallittuja aineita käytti silloin moni muukin - ihan kuin nykyäänkin yleisesti käytetään sallittuja aineita.
Toimittajat ovat hyvin usein hyvää kaveria kohdeuutisoinninsa henkilöiden kanssa, oli sitten poliittinentoimittaja, urheilutoimittaja tai rikostoimittaja, jolloin kavereiden kritiikitön suojelu tulee laumaeläimille tyypillisesti pintaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## BillyS

Niinpä. Aineet, jotka nyt on kiellettyjä, eivät sitä aikaisemmin ole ehkä olleet. Ei se Kulta-painonnostajakaan välttämättä tiennyt, että käyttämänsä aine tulee joskus kielletyksi, kun sitä ensin ajokoirallaan oli testannut :Leveä hymy: . Johnsson sanoi joskus yleisurheiluskabojen jälkeen lehdistötilaisuudessa naama pokerina, että "kaikki niitä käyttää, mutta vain tyhmät jää kiinni". Eiköhän niitä idiootteja löydy lajista kuin lajista :Vihainen:

----------


## tempokisu

Ko. aine, lehtitietojen mukan leivinjauhe, kuulemma estää/vähentää maitohappojen syntyä. Ja sitähän se Vähäsöyrinki kuulemma hiihtäjille syötti.
No tämä konsti on tiedetty  ja käytössä  :Leveä hymy:  tosin eikös se ole ruokasooda?? Ainakin sen purkin kyljessä lukee natriumbikarbonaatti. En tiedä auttaako oikeasti ( ilmeisesti ei ) mutta on sillä psykologinen merkitys kisavalmistelurutiineissa. Otetaan veteen sekoitettuna muutama teelusikallinen; on tosi pahaa joten viereen varattava mehua. Voi lisätä myös vatsan toimintaa herkemmillä.

----------


## buhvalo

Juh, leivinjauhetta ja ternimaitoa. Jostakin jauhoja sekaan ja paistetaan korkeanilmanalansimulaattorissa ja pannukakku on valmis. :Leveä hymy: 

Aika hyvin on matalalla profiililla saatu tämä viimeisin kohun poikanen saatu vaimennettua.

----------


## ketju44

Ikävanha juttu jota ei pitäisi todisteiden puuttuessa kommentoida hiihtoliitosta mitenkään. Tällä palstallakin on porukkaa jotka vetää "satsia" , mutta en julkaise nimiä kuin vasta oikeudessa  :Leveä hymy: . Että juu..... :Sarkastinen: .  Kaikkea paskaa voi väittää , kun piiloutuu lähdesuojan taa  :Vink: .

----------


## buhvalo

> Kaikkea paskaa voi väittää , kun piiloutuu lähdesuojan taa .



Noinhan se on, mutta kuitenkaan kaikki mikä tulee lähdesuojan takaa, ei ole välttämättä paskaa.

Odotellaan uuttaa lähdesuojan raotusta, tuskinpa jättävät asiaa tähän.

----------


## ketju44

> Noinhan se on, mutta kuitenkaan kaikki mikä tulee lähdesuojan takaa, ei ole välttämättä paskaa..



Todennäköisemmin asiassa on jopa perää. Kommentoimaan en kuitenkaan lähtisi jos todistajat piilottelee.
Jos taas ruvetaan tutkimaan kuten edellisen kerran..................... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Hanki Haaveri

Kaupalliset Mtv3 ja Nelonen keskittyvät vanhasiin, vaikka uudempia vanhasia ja jopa uutisiakin olisi tarjolla. Uudemmasta vanhasesta käyvät Pettigrew'n paljastukset: http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/artikkeli/O...048207?ref=rss. Jonkinasteinen uutinen tulee testosteronin käytöstä: http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/artikkeli/K.../1135235996253. Floyd Landisin käyttämä skootteribensa ei siis näy testeissä, jos testosteronin käytön paljastava geenipari puuttuu.

HGH-testi on vihdoin valmistunut: http://article.wn.com/view/2008/02/2...e_for_Beijing/. Näin ilmoitettiin myös ennen Sydneyn ja Ateenan kesäkisoja. Luokitellako tämä uutiseksi vai vanhaseksi?

----------


## OJ

> Kaupalliset Mtv3 ja Nelonen keskittyvät vanhasiin, vaikka uudempia vanhasia ja jopa uutisiakin olisi tarjolla. Uudemmasta vanhasesta käyvät Pettigrew'n paljastukset: http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/artikkeli/O...048207?ref=rss. Jonkinasteinen uutinen tulee testosteronin käytöstä: http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/artikkeli/K.../1135235996253. Floyd Landisin käyttämä skootteribensa ei siis näy testeissä, jos testosteronin käytön paljastava geenipari puuttuu.
> 
> HGH-testi on vihdoin valmistunut: http://article.wn.com/view/2008/02/2...e_for_Beijing/. Näin ilmoitettiin myös ennen Sydneyn ja Ateenan kesäkisoja. Luokitellako tämä uutiseksi vai vanhaseksi?



No ne vaan pelottelee taas.

----------


## vetooo

Ei tässä kauaa mennyt kun uusia dopinguutisia tulee jälleen pyöräilystä:

- CAS on muuttanut Italian pyöräilyliiton päätöstä ja asettanut Alessandro Petacchin vuoden kilpailukieltoon liiallisesta astmalääkkeen käytöstä.

- Francisco Vila on jäänyt kiinni testosteroinin käytöstä, kertoo UCI.

----------


## NoNo

Saakohan Milram enää osallistua tuurille ? Johdonmukainen linjahan edellyttää tallin poistamista. Mitkähän on alejetin kootus selitykset ?

----------


## ketju44

> Saakohan Milram enää osallistua tuurille ? Johdonmukainen linjahan edellyttää tallin poistamista. Mitkähän on alejetin kootus selitykset ?



Varmaan sillä on enempi astmaa , kuin muilla  :Sarkastinen:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## vetooo

> Saakohan Milram enää osallistua tuurille ? Johdonmukainen linjahan edellyttää tallin poistamista. Mitkähän on alejetin kootus selitykset ?



Kustuukohan ASO Skill-Shimanon mukaan? Entä Auber?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## NoNo

> Kustuukohan ASO Skill-Shimanon mukaan? Entä Auber?



Jääköhän Cunegon tallikin sitten pois listalta jos tuo Vilan kiinnijääminen on totta ? Ei ole helppoa ASOllakaan.

----------


## StantheMan

Victor Conten ohjeet dopingin käyttöön brittipikajuoksija Dwain Chambersille.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/olym...cs/7403158.stm

Dear Dwain,

Per your request, this letter is to confirm I am willing to assist you in providing UK Sport and others with information that will help them to improve the effectiveness of their anti-doping programs.

The specific details regarding how you were able to circumvent the British and IAAF anti-doping tests for an extended period of time are provided below.

Your performance enhancing drug program included the following seven prohibited substances: THG, testosterone/epitestosterone cream, EPO (Procrit), HGH (Serostim), insulin (Humalog), modafinil (Provigil) and liothryonine, which is a synthetic form of the T3 thyroid hormone (Cytomel).

THG is a previously undetectable designer steroid nicknamed "the clear." It was primarily used in the off season and was taken two days per week, typically on Mondays and Wednesdays. Generally, these were the two most intense weight-training days of the week. The purpose was to accelerate healing and tissue repair. Thirty units (IU) of the liquid was place under the tongue during the morning time-frame. THG was used in cycles of "three weeks on and one week off."

Testosterone/epitestosterone cream was also primarily used during the off season. It was rubbed into the skin on the front of the forearm two days per week, typically Tuesdays and Thursdays. The dosage was ½ gram which contained 50mg of testosterone and 2.5mg of epitestosterone (20 to 1 ratio). The purpose was to offset the suppression of endogenous testosterone caused by the use of the THG and to accelerate recovery. The testosterone/epitestosterone cream was also used in cycles of three weeks on and one week off.

EPO was used three days per week during the "corrective phase", which is the first two weeks of a cycle. Typically, it was on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays. It was only used once per week during the "maintenance phase" thereafter, typically this was every Wednesday. The dosage was 4,000 IU per injection. The purpose was to increase the red blood cell count and enhance oxygen uptake and utilization. This substance provides a big advantage to sprinters because it enables them to do more track repetitions and obtain a much deeper training load during the off season. EPO becomes undetectable about 72 hours after subcutaneous injection (stomach) and only 24 hours after intravenous injection.

HGH was used three nights per week, typically on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays. Each injection would contain 4.5 units of growth hormone. Once again, this substance was used primarily during the off season to help with recovery from very strenuous weight training sessions.

Insulin was used after strenuous weight training sessions during the off season. Three units of Humalog (fast-acting insulin) were injected immediately after the workout sessions together with a powdered drink that contained 30 grams of dextrose, 30 grams of whey protein isolates and 3 grams of creatine. The purpose was to quickly replenish glycogen, resynthesize ATP and promote protein synthesis and muscle growth. Insulin acts as a "shuttle system" in the transport of glucose and branch chain amino acids. There is no test available for insulin at this time.

Modafinil was used as a "wakefulness promoting" agent before competitions. The purpose was to decrease fatigue and enhance mental alertness and reaction time. A 200mg tablet was consumed one hour before competition.

Liothryonine was used help accelerate the basic metabolic rate before competitions. The purpose was to reduce sluggishness and increase quickness. Two 25mg tablets were taken one hour before competition. There is no test available for liothryonine at this time.

In general terms, explosive strength athletes, such as sprinters, use anabolic steroids, growth hormone, insulin and EPO during the off season. They use these drugs in conjunction with an intense weight training program, which helps to develop a strength base that will serve them throughout the competitive season. Speed work is done just prior to the start of the competitive season.

It is important to understand it is not really necessary for athletes to have access to designer anabolic steroids such as THG. They can simply use fast-acting testosterone (oral as well as creams and gels) and still easily avoid the testers. For example, oral testosterone will clear the system in less than a week and testosterone creams and gels will clear even faster.

Many drug-tested athletes use what I call the "duck and dodge" technique. Several journalists in the UK have recently referred to it as the "duck and dive" technique. This is basically how it works.

First, the athlete repeatedly calls their own cell phone until the message capacity is full. This way the athlete can claim to the testers that they didn't get a message when they finally decide to make themselves available. Secondly, they provide incorrect information on their whereabouts form. They say they are going to one place and then go to another. Thereafter, they start using testosterone, growth hormone and other drugs for a short cycle of two to three weeks.

After the athlete discontinues using the drugs for a few days and they know that they will test clean, they become available and resume training at their regular facility.

Most athletes are tested approximately two times each year on a random out-of -competition basis. If a tester shows up and the athlete is not where they are supposed to be, then the athlete will receive a "missed test". This is the equivalent to receiving "strike one" when up to bat in a baseball game. The current anti-doping rules allow an athlete to have two missed tests in any given eighteen-month period without a penalty or consequence. So, the disadvantage for an athlete having a missed test is that they have one strike against them. The advantage of that missed test is the athlete has now received the benefit of a cycle of steroids. Long story short, an athlete can continue to duck and dive until they have two missed tests, which basically means that they can continue to use drugs until that time.

In summary, it's my opinion that more than fifty percent of the drug tests performed each year should be during the off season or the fourth quarter. This is when the track athletes are duckin' and divin' and using anabolic steroids and other drugs. Let me provide some rather startling information for your consideration. If you check the testing statistics on the USADA website, you will find that the number of out-of-competition drug tests performed during each quarter of 2007 are as follows: in the first quarter there were 1208, second quarter 1295, third quarter 1141 and in the fourth quarter there were only 642.

In late 2003 I advised USADA about the importance of random testing during the fourth quarter of the year. They did initially seem to follow my advice because they increased the number of fourth-quarter tests in 2004, 2005 and 2006.

However, they failed to continue this practice in 2007. Why would USADA decide to perform only 15% of their annual out-of-competition tests during the fourth quarter? Let's not forget that this is the off season before the upcoming summer Olympic Games. This is equivalent to a fisherman knowing that the fish are ready to bite and then consciously deciding that it is time to reel in his line and hook, lean his fishing pole up against a tree and take a nap.

On several occasions, I have provided detailed information to both USADA and WADA in an attempt to help them establish more effective testing policies and procedures.

I certainly have more information that I would like the opportunity to provide to you and UK Sport, but I will leave that for another time.

Hopefully, this information will be helpful and I am available to assist you further upon request.

Yours sincerely,

Victor Conte

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Doping-soppa kiehuu taas!

Nelosen tietolähteeksi on paljastunut entinen päävalmentaja Kyrö.
Näyttää siltä että oikeusjutut menevät uusiksi.

On tässä taas naurussa pitelemistä!

----------


## ketju44

Pientähän tämä on , kun lukee uutisia kreikkalaisurheilijoista  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## buhvalo

Saakohan KPK tuotua asiansa julki ja tuleeko uskotuksi. Piirainen aloitti shakin peluun "toivottavasti Kyröllä ei ole kosto mielessä"-siirrolla, ja tällä linjalla luultavasti jatkavat. Tosin uskon että KPK:lla on dokumenttia sen verran että Piirainen etc. tekevät vain itsensä naurunalaiseksi väistelyillään. Mutta mitäpä niillä on muuta kuin menetettävää, joten pakko on jotain yrittää. Toivottavasti KPK säilyy terveenä eikä satu onnettomuuksia. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## dirtyrider

IS: Italialaispyöräilijä *Andrea Moletta* joutui sivuun Italian ympäriajosta dopingepäilyn vuoksi.

----------


## NoNo

Virkavallan mukanaoleminen tutkinnassa näyttäisi olevan aika hyvä tapa. Tosin luulisi pyöräijöidenkin joskus oppivan. Vai onko niin että tyhmyydellä ei ole mitään rajaa ?

----------


## kervelo

Hauskaksi tuon Molettan tapauksen tekee se, että ratsiassa tutkitusta autosta löytyi mm. *82* pakkausta Viagraa. :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Deve

> Saakohan KPK tuotua asiansa julki ja tuleeko uskotuksi. Piirainen aloitti shakin peluun "toivottavasti Kyröllä ei ole kosto mielessä"-siirrolla, ja tällä linjalla luultavasti jatkavat. Tosin uskon että KPK:lla on dokumenttia sen verran että Piirainen etc. tekevät vain itsensä naurunalaiseksi väistelyillään. Mutta mitäpä niillä on muuta kuin menetettävää, joten pakko on jotain yrittää. Toivottavasti KPK säilyy terveenä eikä satu onnettomuuksia.



Piirainenhan on aina väittänyt että ei oo mitään tietänyt ja kiistänyt kaiken. Aikamoinen pomo kun ei tiedä mitä omassa firmassaan tapahtuu  :Leveä hymy: 
Itse oon aina ollut sitä mieltä että Piiraisen on kyllä pakko ollut vähintäänkin tietää mitä muut touhuavat tai ollut mukana. Hiihtoliiton leivinjauhe-selvitys tuntuu vähintääkin naurettavalta nyt  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## buhvalo

Piiraisen pokkaa pitää kyllä ihailla, jätkä pistää sheisseä tulemaan ilmeenkään värähtämättä suoraan haastattelijaa silmiin katsoen.

----------


## mnph

Juu, nyt alkaa SLU-talon neloskerroksen kulmahuoneessa olla tiukat paikat. Huvittava kommentti toimitusjohtajalta (omassa blogissaan SHL:n sivuilla): "Mielenkiintoiseksi asian tekee se, että jos lähde on K-P, hänellä on selektiivinen muisti." Ikään kuin toimitusjohtajan oma muisti ei olisi selektiivinen.

En nyt sanatarkasti muista Myllylän kirjan noin sivulla yhdeksän ollutta mainintaa asiaan ja henkilöön liittyen, mutta viesti ei jäänyt ainakaan minulle epäselväksi.

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Suurinhan virhe on tehty siinä ettei K-P Kyrölle ole järjestetty kunnollista työpaikka (vai onko?). Jos ja kun elämäntilanne menee huonoksi niin sitten haetaan korjausta siihen tälläisestä.
Enemmänhän tämä on ihmissuhdraama kuin sitä että tosissaan taisteltaisiin dopingia vastaan. Tai onhan siinä sekin aspekti että se vanha oikeuden tuomio tarkistetaan.

----------


## ketju44

> Suurinhan virhe on tehty siinä ettei K-P Kyrölle ole järjestetty kunnollista työpaikka (vai onko?). Jos ja kun elämäntilanne menee huonoksi niin sitten haetaan korjausta siihen tälläisestä.
> .



Totta. Muut asianosaiset on tuomionsa lusineet , Kyrö sai "elinkautisen". Varikse toinen käry oli viimeinen niitti , luulen minä.

----------


## xs2jammu

> Piiraisen pokkaa pitää kyllä ihailla, jätkä pistää sheisseä tulemaan ilmeenkään värähtämättä suoraan haastattelijaa silmiin katsoen.



Selvää kokoomusministeritasoa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## buhvalo

Ministeritasoa, poliittisesta sitoumuksesta riippumatta.

----------


## skrank

Kielletty aine tämäkin.

----------


## ästidin

Kyllä ihmisen sitte pitää olla TYHMÄ! Tässä taas yks dille jolle on annettu lahjakkuutta ja mahdollisuus käyttää sitä hyödykseen(toisin kuin mun lajissa jossa lahjakkuutta pystyy käyttää vaan jos sattuu olemaan 500 000e tilillä). Mutta nää kaverit heittää hukkaan niin paljon mainetta ja kunniaa. Ja tahraa lajia! Saatana ku vituttaakin tänään!

----------


## Samuli

> Kyllä ihmisen sitte pitää olla TYHMÄ! Tässä taas yks dille jolle on annettu lahjakkuutta ja mahdollisuus käyttää sitä hyödykseen(toisin kuin mun lajissa jossa lahjakkuutta pystyy käyttää vaan jos sattuu olemaan 500 000e tilillä). Mutta nää kaverit heittää hukkaan niin paljon mainetta ja kunniaa. Ja tahraa lajia! Saatana ku vituttaakin tänään!



Eikös Boonen saa millin tai hiukan enemmän vuodessa palkkaa. Voi houtukset ja tarjpontaa kasvaa, jos olet Belgian tunnetuin urheilija. (vrt. Suomessa hehkutettu Pitkämäki).

----------


## kmw

Nyt alkaa loanheitto hiihtoliitossa! Kaikki syyttää toisiaan ja kukaan ei tiennyt mitään.

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/urheilu/uu...asp?id=1545997

Miehet menee maan alle. 
Krp tutkii, mutta todistaminen lienee vaikeaa - päädytään sana vastaan sana juupas-eipäs tilanteeseen.

----------


## Deve

> Nyt alkaa loanheitto hiihtoliitossa! Kaikki syyttää toisiaan ja kukaan ei tiennyt mitään.
> 
> http://www.iltasanomat.fi/urheilu/uu...asp?id=1545997
> 
> Miehet menee maan alle. 
> Krp tutkii, mutta todistaminen linee vaikeaa - päädytään sana vastaan sana juupas-eipäs tilanteeseen.



Joopajoo, tuollainen katoamistemppuhan saa sitten Vähäsöyringin ja Leppävuoren näyttämään viattomilta. Niin ja Piirainenhan jatkaa edelleen "En minä mistään tiedä mitään"-linjalla. Millon se paska alkaa valua sieltä pöksyistä kun typerämpikin tajuaa että löysät ollu housuissa jo vähän aikaa.

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/urheilu/uu...asp?id=1545772

----------


## buhvalo

> Joopajoo, tuollainen katoamistemppuhan saa sitten Vähäsöyringin ja Leppävuoren näyttämään viattomilta. Niin ja Piirainenhan jatkaa edelleen "En minä mistään tiedä mitään"-linjalla. Millon se paska alkaa valua sieltä pöksyistä kun typerämpikin tajuaa että löysät ollu housuissa jo vähän aikaa.
> 
> http://www.iltasanomat.fi/urheilu/uu...asp?id=1545772



Piiraisella, tai muilla, ei ole hätää niin kauan kuin ei tule toista todistajaa tai tule esiin todisteita missä näkyy suoraan osallisuus D:n. Toivottavasti KPK:llä on tarvittavat laput, eikä järjestelmä voita. Ja jätetään vielä se 0,1% mahdollisuus auki että KPK on todella kostoretkellä, eikä -kukaan-koskaan-ikinä- SHL:ssä osallistunut tai tiennyt hiihtäjien D:stä. :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 

Tuo KPK:n Matikais-veto on kyllä outo, pitää olla kovaa faktaa, tai varmuus että jollakin on, kun uskaltaa sanoa noin julkisesti sen dropitelleen.

----------


## StantheMan

Onko Kyrö kommentoinut tapaus Varista? Eikö hän ole ollut Variksen "tukijoukoissa"? Kyrö olisi voinut ottaa mukaan tunnustuksiin ehkä vähän tuoreempiakin keissejä?  :Sekaisin:

----------


## YT

Kunhan kaikki 90-luvun maajoukkuehiihtäjät ja huoltajat on käyneet kertaalleen poliisin kuulustelussa, niin kyllä joku niistä on suunsa aukaissut.

----------


## JiiH

Aika suoraa tekstiä latelee KPK. Nämä lausahdukset ovat toistaiseksi jääneet aika pienelle huomiolle:

”Tarkoitin, että verrattuna Norjaan, Venäjään tai Italiaan on doping Suomessa aina ollut aivan liian harvojen ihmisten käsissä. Dopingvalvonta on muualla yksi kilpailuväline.” 

”Oikeissa huippu-urheilumaissa menestyslajien ja dopingvalvojien yhteistyö on saumaton. Suomen ADT:stä voi sanoa, että he eivät urheilusta ymmärrä mitään, mutta he ovat lahjomattomia. Hekään eivät tosin osaa testata oikeita asioita.” 

Kaikista Lahden MM-sotkun selvittelykommenteista nämä KPK:n uusimmat lausunnot ovat ensimmäisiä, mitkä kuulostavat maallikon korvaan yhtään uskottavilta. Mutta mistä sitä tietää

----------


## John McCurve

No, syyhän on selvästi reseptissä! Leivinjauhetta laitetaan vain purkillinen urheilijan ns. epokiloa kohti (epo= ennen pissan ottamista). Tässä taitaa olla käytetty litran tai muuta suurkeittiömittaa ja pölyä syntyi hämmennettäessä sen verran, että kaikki kokit ennättivät karkuun  :Hymy:

----------


## tuntematon

> Onko Kyrö kommentoinut tapaus Varista? Eikö hän ole ollut Variksen "tukijoukoissa"? Kyrö olisi voinut ottaa mukaan tunnustuksiin ehkä vähän tuoreempiakin keissejä?



Varis on jo tuomittu dopingista. Kyrö on jo tuomittu dopingista. Mitä hemmettiä sä nyt vielä haluat lisää?

----------


## buhvalo

Nyt sitä viagraa pannaan pannaan. :Leveä hymy: 

http://www.iltalehti.fi/ulkomaat/200...37901_ul.shtml

----------


## Tuomas

> Suurinhan virhe on tehty siinä ettei K-P Kyrölle ole järjestetty kunnollista työpaikka (vai onko?). Jos ja kun elämäntilanne menee huonoksi niin sitten haetaan korjausta siihen tälläisestä.
> Enemmänhän tämä on ihmissuhdraama kuin sitä että tosissaan taisteltaisiin dopingia vastaan. Tai onhan siinä sekin aspekti että se vanha oikeuden tuomio tarkistetaan.



Jaa kyllä mun tietääkseni Kyrön businekset menee omalla alallaan ihan hyvin eikä mies missään taloudellisessa ahdingossa elä ?

----------


## Fillarijeti

> Jaa kyllä mun tietääkseni Kyrön businekset menee omalla alallaan ihan hyvin eikä mies missään taloudellisessa ahdingossa elä ?



Kyröllä on kuitenkin omien ristiinpuhumisten takia jonkinlainen uskottavuusongelma. Lisäksi on vaikea arvioida missä määrin, vaiko lainkaan, kosto on Kyrön motiivina. 

Itse olen kuullut huhuja kestävyysurheilijoiden "veridopingista"* ja veriarvojen kehityksestä aivan 70-luvun alusta alkaen. Näistä 30 vuotta myöhemmistä tapahtumista kiinnostavin on se, miten Hemohes-tarpeisto unohtui Alatikkurilan huoltoasemalle? Kuka sen jätti ja missä tarkoituksessa?

 *Laitoin ""-merkit, koska alunperin on ollut kyse puolisalaisesta lääketieteellisestä valmennuksesta, joka on myöhemmin asteittain kielletty.

----------


## Fjälle

Laukun jäätyä Shellin pihalle, oli pian kehä III:n vieressä kyltti:

HIIHTOLIITTOKIN TANKKAA MEILLÄ !

----------


## buhvalo

> Kyröllä on kuitenkin omien ristiinpuhumisten takia jonkinlainen uskottavuusongelma. Lisäksi on vaikea arvioida missä määrin, vaiko lainkaan, kosto on Kyrön motiivina.



Missä kohdin ristiinpuhumisten? Ennen tätä avautumista kyröllä ollut lienee syy pitää hommat salassa ja puhua paskaa. Nyt tuo syy on ilmeisesti poistunut, ja nyt nuo tarinat alkaa kuulostaa uskottavilta.

Sillä ei kai ole mitään väliä miksi kyrö paljastaa kuviot -kosto tai maailmanparantaminen- jos faktaa tarvittaessa löytyy, kuten uskon löytyvän.

----------


## Hans Opinion

Komppaan Fillarijetiä, Kyröllä on massiivinen uskottavuusongelma. Puheet on niin kovia että yleensä semmoisia ei esitetä ilman että pystyy näyttämään ne toteen... Kyrön kohdalla en ole aivan vakuuttunut näyttökyvystä... fakta kuitenkin on että jos KPK puheille ei löydy näyttöä niin puheet käy todella kalliksi... hyvä jos KPK:n talousasiat ovat kunnossa...

Poliisi tutkii asiaa ja oikeusvaltiossa me luotamme poliisiin... tosin rikoksena nämä ovat kyllä erittäin vähäisiä vaikka ovat näin isosti esillä mediassa... todennäköisesti myös verottaja on kiinnostunut hiihtoliiton "kilometrikorvauskäytännöistä"... tältä puolelta saattakin rapsahdella enemmän sanktioita kuin kemian viitekehyksestä...

----------


## buhvalo

Pidän kyröä kuitenkin sen verran fiksuna miehenä että se ei lähde soitellen sotaan. Eli uskon että fakta tarvittaessa löytyy, ainakin fakta minkä kyrö uskoo riittävän. 

Hienoa saipuaa, kohta paljastuu että Kyrö on Piiraisen poika ja isäpuoli.

----------


## NallePuh

Vaikea on uskoa KP Kyrön olevan niin tollo jotta laukoisi näita juttuja ilman että oma selusta olisi suojattuna joillakin dokumenteilla... 
Jos ei ole, mies on melko sekaisin..
No, ainakin saadaan paljon uutisia  :Vink:  ja ihmeteltävää  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## tempokisu

> Jos ei ole, mies on melko sekaisin..
> No, ainakin saadaan paljon uutisia  ja ihmeteltävää



No jaa, kuka vielä ihmettelee?  :Sarkastinen: 
Ehkä se olisi uutinen jos joku huippu *EI* ehdottomasti ole mitään ( dopingia)käyttänyt, kuullut tai nähnyt.

Sama tauti, jonkinasteinen dementia, näkyy kaikkia vaivaavan. Urheiljoita, valmennusjohtoa ja kansanedustajia & ministereitä. "Ai juu, minä ihan unohdin..." No, moni ex-huippu-urheilija onkin päässyt eduskuntaan  :Sarkastinen:  että tavallaan ihan looginen urajatkumo.

----------


## Hans Opinion

Täsmennän vielä sen verran että en pidä kumpaakaan (KPK ja Hiihtoliitto) kovin fiksuna... tästä löytyy näyttöä vaikka kuinka... molemmat on varmasti syyllisiä Lahden käryihin mutta missä suhteessa... toivon että asia saataisiin selviettyä pohjamutia myöten mutta pelkään että tämä jää tämmöiseksi raapaisuksi ja heittelyksi eikä varsinainen asia selvene senttiäkään...

----------


## NallePuh

> No jaa, kuka vielä ihmettelee? 
> Ehkä se olisi uutinen jos joku huippu *EI* ehdottomasti ole mitään ( dopingia)käyttänyt, kuullut tai nähnyt.
> 
> Sama tauti, jonkinasteinen dementia, näkyy kaikkia vaivaavan. Urheiljoita, valmennusjohtoa ja kansanedustajia & ministereitä. "Ai juu, minä ihan unohdin..." No, moni ex-huippu-urheilija onkin päässyt eduskuntaan  että tavallaan ihan looginen urajatkumo.



Meinaaks Kisu ett joku eduskunnassa olis joskus unohtanu jotain?? 
Vaik puheita tai lupauksiaan?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Alfred

Eipä noissa KPK:n puheissa mitään kovin mullistavaa tainnut olla. 

Piiraiselta voisi joku kysyä, että, jos hän ei 90-luvulla tiennyt mitä valmentajat harrastelivat, kuinka hyvin hän on perillä Magnarin puuhasteluista.

----------


## JussiHoo

> Missä kohdin ristiinpuhumisten? Ennen tätä avautumista kyröllä ollut lienee syy pitää hommat salassa ja puhua paskaa. Nyt tuo syy on ilmeisesti poistunut, ja nyt nuo tarinat alkaa kuulostaa uskottavilta.



Varmasti Kyrön puhumattomuuteen on ollut jokin raskas(ellei rahakas) syy. Pieni (seitsemän vuoden) viive ei kuitenkaan KP:n kertomuksilta mielestäni uskottavuutta vie. Miksi mies näitä juttuja sepittäisi?





> Kyrön kohdalla en ole aivan vakuuttunut näyttökyvystä...



Ja eiköhän entisellä päävalmentajalla ole kuitenkin ryhmänsä lääkihtemisestä parhaat tiedot, tilastot ja muistiinpanot. Onhan annettu ymmärtää, että ei nyt sitten kuitenkaan ole ollut kysymys mistään "amatöörien puuhastelusta", vaan pikemminkin venäläisten kanssa yhteisestä "dopingohjelmasta" ja "veridopingin käytöstä sen kaikissa muodoissa".

----------


## Pedro10

Mielestäni nyt näkyy se että Kyröllä ei ole mitään hävittävää. Muilla 
hepperoilla on jotakin muuta puuhasteltavaa mm. pari lääkäriä, asianajaja.jne
Kyrölle ei ole tainnut ihmeemmin tulla työtarjouksia 2001 vuoden jälkeen.
Mies on kokolailla yksin kantanut vastuun Lahden käryistä ja nyt 
on tullut mittatäyteen. 

En epäile hetkeäkääm Kyrö jupinoita. Ja mitä tulee tapaus Varikseen.
Varis on jo kärynnyt ja saanut tuomionsa pariinkin otteeseen mitä
siitä on kerrottavaa. Harvoimpa näistä doping asioista kukaan on avoimesti puhunut.

----------


## Fillarijeti

Kyrö tyrkytti vuosia rajusti itseään takaisin valmentajaksi, mutta mikäpä organisaatio häntä enää valmentajaksi huolisi? Kosto voi hyvinkin värittää hänen juttujaan.

Ylen teksti-tv: "Hiihdon lajijohtajana Lahdessa 2001 toiminut Antti Leppävuori myöntää liiton hankkineen hemohesiä, joka oli sallittu aine vielä viikkoa ennen kisoja. Hinta on ollut Kyrön väittämää pienempi, ja aine oli hankittu ennen sen kieltämistä."

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Varmasti Kyrön puhumattomuuteen on ollut jokin raskas(ellei rahakas) syy. Pieni (seitsemän vuoden) viive ei kuitenkaan KP:n kertomuksilta mielestäni uskottavuutta vie. Miksi mies näitä juttuja sepittäisi?
> 
> 
> Ja eiköhän entisellä päävalmentajalla ole kuitenkin ryhmänsä lääkihtemisestä parhaat tiedot, tilastot ja muistiinpanot. Onhan annettu ymmärtää, että ei nyt sitten kuitenkaan ole ollut kysymys mistään "amatöörien puuhastelusta", vaan pikemminkin venäläisten kanssa yhteisestä "dopingohjelmasta" ja "veridopingin käytöstä sen kaikissa muodoissa".



Se että kykenee juridisesti näyttämään todeksi jotain on eri asia kun se että menee kameran eteen ja toteaa että näin on tapahtunut.

Kukaan, ei myöskään Hans, epäile sitä etteikö selvitettävää vielä olisi... ja paljon koska kaiken logiikan ja olemassa olevan syy-seuraus-ajattelun nimissä KPK ei yksin voi olla syypää Lahden käryihin... kyllä joku muukin tietää enemmän kuin on tähän saakka antanut ymmärtää tienneensä... mudda... muudda... tämä vaatisi nyt kyllä jotain fyysistä dokumenttia jotta KPK voisi todentaa doping väittämänsä... tämä on varmasti vaikeaa koska epärehelliseen toimintaan kuuluu oleellisesti se että mitään ei nimenomaan  dokumentoida jotta näyttöä filugista ei syntyisi...

----------


## buhvalo

Pitkästyttävä työpäivä, pitää jatkaa spämmäilyä. :Nolous: 

Leppävuorelta Wanha kunnon "hemohes ei ollut kiellettyjen aineiden listalla-vaikka plasmanlaajentajat olivat"-oljenkorsi. :Leveä hymy: 



http://www.minedu.fi/export/sites/de...ys.pdf?lang=fi

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/digilehti/dl.asp?id=1152178  ->urheilu
Petäjältä loppui sympatiat kpk:ta kohtaan mitä vielä 2006 oli.

----------


## JussiHoo

> Se että kykenee juridisesti näyttämään todeksi jotain on eri asia kun se että menee kameran eteen ja toteaa että näin on tapahtunut.



Eihän KPK ole tästä juttua tehnyt eikä oikeustoimiin ryhtynyt, vaan KRP se tutkii ja kaivelee. Toki peesaan Hanssia siinä, että jotain faktaa ja vielä fyysistäkin näyttöä tulisi löytyä, ettei joudu maksumieheksi kunnianloukkauksista.





> tämä on varmasti vaikeaa koska epärehelliseen toimintaan kuuluu oleellisesti se että mitään ei nimenomaan dokumentoida jotta näyttöä filugista ei syntyisi...



Niinhän tuota luulisi, mutta historiahan on näyttänyt, että ei täydellistä rikosta olekaan. Aina tahtoo jotain todisteita jäädä. Ja KPK:kin on jo varmaan huomannut, ettei apteekki-asioista kannata huudella vapaaehtoisesti, ellei todisteita ole takataskussa.

----------


## Fillarijeti

> Onhan annettu ymmärtää, että ei nyt sitten kuitenkaan ole ollut kysymys mistään "amatöörien puuhastelusta", vaan pikemminkin venäläisten kanssa yhteisestä "dopingohjelmasta" ja "veridopingin käytöstä sen kaikissa muodoissa".



Kärytilastojen perusteella venäläisen kestävyysurheiluvalmennuksen touhu on ollut 2000-luvun alussa nimenomaan amatöörien puuhastelua. Toista oli aiemmin, sillä rajojen yli kulkevalla yhteistyöllä on perinteitä. TUL lahjoitti aikoinaan DDR:n urheilututkimukselle saunan (http://yle.fi/mot/040900/kasis.htm).

----------


## JuhaH

Eiköhän näiden KPK paljastusten jälkeen aleta muissakin maissa miettiä onko jotakin pengottavaa? KPK viittaa mm Norjan Saksan Venäjän ja Italian suuntaan.
Nuo ruotsalaiset urheilijat ne on kyllä läpikotaisin puhtaita?

----------


## JussiHoo

> Kärytilastojen perusteella venäläisen kestävyysurheiluvalmennuksen touhu on ollut 2000-luvun alussa nimenomaan amatöörien puuhastelua.



Mutta onhan tullut menestystäkin käryjen "siivellä". :Leveä hymy: 

Totuushan on, ettei venäläisten ym. entisen NL:n alueen arvokas dopingtyö ole enää suuren ja mahtavan Neuvostoliiton tasolla. Perinteet ovat kuitenkin pitkät ja tietotaitoa varmaan valtavasti juuri näiden uuden tulemisen tehneiden "antiikkisten" menetelmien, kuten veritankkausten saralta.

----------


## buhvalo

> Eiköhän näiden KPK paljastusten jälkeen aleta muissakin maissa miettiä onko jotakin pengottavaa? KPK viittaa mm Norjan Saksan Venäjän ja Italian suuntaan.
> Nuo ruotsalaiset urheilijat ne on kyllä läpikotaisin puhtaita?



Sehän se ihmetyttää kun ko.maista ei ole mitään jeesusteluita otsikoihin vielä tullut. 

Tuoreimmassahan kyrö vielä kertoi 'veljeskansan' käyttäneen itävallan veripankkipalveluita. Ruotsi on tosiaan vielä hiihtomaa mikä ei ole missään yhteydessä tullut mainituksi. Liekkö sitten jätetty kermat pohjalle.

----------


## ketju44

> Sehän se ihmetyttää kun ko.maista ei ole mitään jeesusteluita otsikoihin vielä tullut. 
> 
> Tuoreimmassahan kyrö vielä kertoi 'veljeskansan' käyttäneen itävallan veripankkipalveluita. Ruotsi on tosiaan vielä hiihtomaa mikä ei ole missään yhteydessä tullut mainituksi. Liekkö sitten jätetty kermat pohjalle.



Samaa olen ihmetellyt. Yleensä ruotsalaiset ja norjalaiset on kivittämässä eturintamassa , mutta nyt ei  :Sekaisin: .
Onko Kyröllä niin paljon tietoa näistä asioista , ettei kannata ruveta sohiin ampiaispesää  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## JussiHoo

> Yleensä ruotsalaiset ja norjalaiset on kivittämässä eturintamassa , mutta nyt ei .



Jospa lännessä on hokattu, että me saadaan täällä itse kivitettyä hiihto ym. kestävyysurheilu hengiltä. :Vink:

----------


## NallePuh

Kummassako puhutaan enemmän paskaa, eduskunnassa vai hiihtoliitossa?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## ellmeri

> Kummassako puhutaan enemmän paskaa, eduskunnassa vai hiihtoliitossa?



 
Jaa  :Sarkastinen:  no nyt tuli vaikee,ite veikkaisin eduskuntaa kun siellä enempi niitä p*skan puhujia,hiihtoliitto on alkanu myöntämään dopingin.

----------


## JuhaH

Kun/jos Norjassa asiat paljastuvat  :Kieli pitkällä:  tämä Suomen paskapyykki ei ole mitään siihen verraten. Heille se hiihto vasta pyhä onkin :Sarkastinen: . Venäjällä ei korvaa lotkauteta, "vähäpätöinen" asia. Saksalaisten omahyväisyys ja ylivertaisuus painaa asiat villaisella. Italiassa laitetaan suomalaisen valmentajan syyksi

----------


## NallePuh

Saisko Kojonkoskea mitenkään syylliseksi Norjassa? Onhan mäkihypyssäkin sukset  :Kieli pitkällä: 
Tyyliin.... oikeudenkäynti voi alkaa, tuokaa syyllinen sisään  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tietämätön

> Kyröllä on kuitenkin omien ristiinpuhumisten takia jonkinlainen uskottavuusongelma. Lisäksi on vaikea arvioida missä määrin, vaiko lainkaan, kosto on Kyrön motiivina. 
> 
> Itse olen kuullut huhuja kestävyysurheilijoiden "veridopingista"* ja veriarvojen kehityksestä aivan 70-luvun alusta alkaen.



Itse pidän kovin outona, että Suomessa on niin pirun vähän niitä, jotka ovat myöntäneet dopingin ja osa niistäkin väittää ettei siitä mitään apua tainnut edes olla. Jorma Kinnunen on ainakin väittänyt, että eipä niistä hormoneista mitään apua ollut.

Suomen douppauksessa on kovempi vaikenemisen laki kuin Italian Mafiassa. Kumma myös ettei yksikään lehdistön edustaja harjoita pienintäkään itsekritiikkiä, kun ottivat hiihtäjien veriarvojen kehityksen selitykset vastaan sellaisinaan. Nykyään voisi päätellä, että koko alppimaja, ternimaito ja muut "poppakonstit" olivat pelkästään savuverhona kunnon douppaukselle.

----------


## Hans Opinion

Kyllähän douuppaamista ja muuta venkoilua on aina ollut, on nyt ja tulee aina olemaan eivätkä KPK:n paljastukset juurikaan valaise asiaa jos hän ei pysty osoittamaan dokumentein väittämiään... ja vaikka löytyisi dokumänttejä niin mitä perustavaa ja uutta siinä sitten olisi sellaista jota "suuri yleisö" ei olisi "tiennyt" jo vanhojenkin epäilyiden ja todettujen tapausten perusteella... 

Hyvä huomio tuossa Ketjulta että oudon hiljaista on esmes norskien suunnalta, yleensähän siellä nauretaan villapaidat vaahdossa tämmöisille... tokihan tunturimaan tytöt ja pojat ovat maailman parhaita murtohiihtäjiä "vain sen vuoksi" että heillä on öljyä jolla suksi saadaan luistamaan paremmin kuin muilla... niiiiiin... norjalaiset pelastivat jo Myllylän... ei heillä sattuisi olemaan mitään jouto-hommaa KPK:lle?

Yksi pointti tässä doping-selvittelyssä on jäänyt aika vähälle huomiolle aikaisemmin ja myös nyt, se että kuka maksaa viulut? Onko rikos niin merkittävä että siihen kannattaa tuhlata verovaroja ja jos niin kuinka paljon? Onko yhteiskunnan tehtävä valvoa urheilijoita kuin juoppoja jotta pysyvät poissa doping-pullolta? Mitä sanovat veronmaksajat noihin kymysyksiin?

----------


## YT

Tämä veronmaksaja haluaa lopettaa kaikki yhteiskunnan tuet hiihtoliitolta. Nehän valehteli opetusministeriölle lahden käryjen jälkeen annetussa selvityksessä.

----------


## YT

Rahat pitäisi antaa urheilun sijasta kultturille. Per*ele! Ne eivät ainakaan peittele "douppaustaan".

----------


## Mika A

> Rahat pitäisi antaa urheilun sijasta kultturille. Per*ele! Ne eivät ainakaan peittele "douppaustaan".



Kyllä WADA:n pitäisi laajentaa toimialuettaan kulttuurinkin puolella, jotta saataisiin jonkinlainen yhteiskuntarauha. Myös menneisyydenhallintaa (Vergangeitsverweltigung tjsp) pitäisi harjoittaa, ja juuria maailmanhistoriasta pois kaikki henkistä suorituskykyä parantavien aineiden tai menetelmien vaikutuksen alaisina tehdyt taideluomat, keksinnöt jne.

----------


## JussiHoo

> Rahat pitäisi antaa urheilun sijasta kultturille. Per*ele! Ne eivät ainakaan peittele "douppaustaan".



Ja juuri tuolla kulttuurin saralla tulisi olla noiden suorituskykyä parantavien aineiden käyttöön jonkin sorttinen velvollisuus, jota vielä valtion toimesta valvottaisiin. Onhan aivan sietämätöntä, kun hienoja teoksia tehneet artistit menettävät kaiken taitonsa ja karismansa lopetettuaan "dopingin" käytön. Esimerkkejä on useita, mutta yhtenä voisin mainita laulu- ja soitinyhtye HIM:n keulahahmon V. Valon, joka raitistuttuaan ei ole enää pystynyt aikaisemman tasoisiin suorituksiin studiossa tahi esiintymislavoilla.

----------


## ketju44

> Kummassako puhutaan enemmän paskaa, eduskunnassa vai hiihtoliitossa?



Onhan eduskunnassa jo entisiä hiihtäjiä ( ja muitakin urheilijoita ) , joten ....................

----------


## tempokisu

> Onhan eduskunnassa jo entisiä hiihtäjiä ( ja muitakin urheilijoita ) , joten ....................



Luitko edellisen sivun? just ilmaisin saman asian hieman eri sanoin... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## ketju44

> Luitko edellisen sivun? just ilmaisin saman asian hieman eri sanoin...



Voi tätä häpeän määrää  :Irvistys:

----------


## mnph

A-studio, juuri nyt.

----------


## kmw

Olipa kesy toimittaja A-Studiossa :Vihainen:  Leif Salmen olisi ollut oikea mies haastattelelmaan Piiraista. Nyt hiihtopomosta irtosi vain lässytysta.

----------


## ketju44

> Olipa kesy toimittaja A-Studiossa Leif Salmen olisi ollut oikea mies haastattelelmaan Piiraista. Nyt hiihtopomosta irtosi vain lässytysta.



Sanoisin , ettei Piirainen syylliseltä vaikuta tai sitten pokka on tavallistakin parempi.

----------


## Deve

Tuo A-studio löytyy Yle Areenasta jos joku missas. Piiraista olis pitänyt grillata kovemmin, ei tuossa nyt oikeen minusta mitenkään vastannu niihin syytöksiin mistä Kyrö tuossa videopätkässä puhui. Jotain ihme jauhamista että kuinka ollaan oltu Lahden jälkeen "puhtain eväin" liikkeessä, ja säälittävä yritys mustamaalata Kyröä Variksen käryistä.

----------


## Hans Opinion

Täysin eri mieltä kuin esmes Dave tuossa edellä. Piirainen puhui loogisesti, vastaukset olivat hyvin ymmärrettäviä ja vaikutelma oli kaiken kaikkiaan enemmän luottamusta herättävä kuin KPK:llä. Hyviä valehtelijoita on ennenkuin nähty mutta jos Piirainen jää kiini jostain niin töitä löytyy luonnenäyttelijänä joka teatterista. KPK esiintymisessä ja koko hommassa vaivaa Hansia joku "patologinen" piirre mitä ei lyhyellä psykologialla osaa selittää... jotain vastenmielistä on sekä KPK:n hahmossa että koko asian esilleotossa... olen kyllä mennyt parkille että KPK jakaa mielipiteitä erittäin voimakkaasti, hänestä joko pidetään tai häntä vihataan... pellenäkin saattaa joku häntä pitää mutta myös totuudenpuhujana yhtä hyvin.

Viittaukset Varikseen ja siihen että tämmöttis voi edes tapahtua ovat kyllä pelleilyä jossa Piiraisen logikka vähän petti... olisi pitänyt ottaa esille urheilijoiden oikeusturvaan liittyvät näkökulmat ja se että aina voi joku tehdä vilunkia.. ja myös tekee.

Asiallinen haastattelu, ei hhaastatttelija voi grillata enempää kun on eväitä... vaikka asia on vakava niin vähän tässä on briketit huonosti palaneet hiillokselle... ainakin viellä enkä usko että tästä mitään tulee... kunhan nyt media saa jotain kynänruokaa...

----------


## mnph

YLEn nettisivuilta löytyi eilen tehty Piiraisen haastattelu. Doping-keskustelua loppupuolella.

----------


## ketju44

Nyt meinataan Piirainen hyllyttää tutkimusten ajaksi!? Pitäisikö myös Matikainen hyllyttää eduskunnasta samaksi ajaksi? Ai niin! Ei sillä ole niin tärkeä homma , kuten olemme viimeaikoina huomanneet  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## buhvalo

> Nyt meinataan Piirainen hyllyttää tutkimusten ajaksi!? Pitäisikö myös Matikainen hyllyttää eduskunnasta samaksi ajaksi? Ai niin! Ei sillä ole niin tärkeä homma , kuten olemme viimeaikoina huomanneet



No onhan tuossa eri logiikka piiraisen suhteen, kuitenkin tutkitaan piiraisen johtaman organisaation touhuja piiraisen touhujen ohella...

Vaan onpa mtv3:lla urheilu-uutiset vähissä.
http://www.mtv3.fi/urheilu/muutlajit...4?maastohiihto

Että ihan rautalisiä. :No huh!:

----------


## YT

> Että ihan rautalisiä.



Rautalisiä tarvitaan palautumisen nopeuttamiseksi silloin, kun ollaan käyty tekemässä talletus veripankkiin. Kallio ei vaan uskaltanut sanoa sitä haastattelussa.

----------


## buhvalo

> Rautalisiä tarvitaan palautumisen nopeuttamiseksi silloin, kun ollaan käyty tekemässä talletus veripankkiin. Kallio ei vaan uskaltanut sanoa sitä haastattelussa.



Enpä ajatellutkaan tuolta kannalta, kyynistä mutta loogista."KUN"  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

En lähtis arvioimaan henkilöiden mediaesiintymisen (miten hyviä ovat näyttelemään) perustella sitä kuka kusettaa ja ketä...

----------


## ketju44

> No onhan tuossa eri logiikka piiraisen suhteen, kuitenkin tutkitaan piiraisen johtaman organisaation touhuja piiraisen touhujen ohella...



Ajattelin , että eduskunta ois isompi juttu kuitenkin hiihtoliittoon verrattuna. Siellä nyt voidaan puhua jonkin asteisesta "lahjusdobingista"  :Sarkastinen: 
Vähän off T , mutta kuitenkin  :Vink:

----------


## buhvalo

> Ajattelin , että eduskunta ois isompi juttu kuitenkin hiihtoliittoon verrattuna. Siellä nyt voidaan puhua jonkin asteisesta "lahjusdobingista" 
> Vähän off T , mutta kuitenkin



Jatketaan OT:ta.
Juu, on mutta matikainen ja matikaisen d-kohu ei ole iso juttu eduskunnassa.

Tietysti jos katotaan vaalirahoitusta niin ei ole mitään tutkittavaa, suomi kun  on tutkitusti maailman vähiten korruoptoinu maa. :Leveä hymy:  Eikä ole korruptiota jos ottaa rahaa vastaan taholta jota ei tunne taikka jonka olemassa oloa ei tiedä taikka muista. Ja jos on em.syistä puhda omastunto, voi vielä rahat palauttaa.

----------


## Hans Opinion

> En lähtis arvioimaan henkilöiden mediaesiintymisen (miten hyviä ovat näyttelemään) perustella sitä kuka kusettaa ja ketä...



Tämä on kyllä totta... mutta ei tässä nyt paljon muita välineitä "suurelle yleisölle" anneta jotta voisi arvioida "ottelijoiden" luotettavuutta... on tavallaan pakko arvioida mutuna ja silloinhan liikutaan aina enemmän "tunnelma puolella"... 

Taitaisi olla järkevä nyt kaikkien odotella mitä oikeasti asian tiimoilta selviää... tämä on kyllä utopistinen ajatus sillä 100varmaa on että media ei päästä aihetta sammumaan ja tämä johtaa siihen että asia on esillä kaikilla foorumeilla... ja kun KPK:lla ei ole esittää muuta kun verbaalisia todisteita niin "suuri yleisö" jatkanee myös tapauksen spekulointia ei-faktisin perustein... näillä perustein ei'kun jatketaan ja ollaan tarkkana sen suhteen että kuka räpsyttää eniten silmiään tv-haastattelussa...

----------


## mnph

Näyttää melko selvältä peliltä.

----------


## ketju44

> Näyttää melko selvältä peliltä.



MTV 3 Mukaan suurin osa suomalaisista uskoo K.P Kyröä. Tunteella varmaan saattaa olla asian kanssa aika paljon tekemistä. On niin kivaa olla jotain tällaista kun Ile jo "mestattiin  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Deve

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/uutiset/ko...asp?id=1549434




> Kyrön puheiden tueksi on saatavilla myös uusia henkilötodistajia.



Keitäköhän nämä henkilöt on? Mielenkiintoiseksi menee.

----------


## NallePuh

> http://www.iltasanomat.fi/uutiset/ko...asp?id=1549434
> 
> Keitäköhän nämä henkilöt on? Mielenkiintoiseksi menee.



Isometsä, Myllylä, pari Kirvesniemeä ja kenties Pirkkalainen vai mikä lie sen lääkärin nimi Lahden sotkun aikana olikaan??
Mitä menetettävää vaikkapa Mika Myllylällä vielä on jos suunsa avaa?

No, ainakin uutisia piisaa vähäksi aikaa..

----------


## Hans Opinion

> http://www.iltasanomat.fi/uutiset/ko...asp?id=1549434
> 
> Keitäköhän nämä henkilöt on? Mielenkiintoiseksi menee.



Vahvoilla ovat kyllä em. Lahdessa kärvähtäneet... arvio on että ei-kärvähtänyt valmentajaosapuoli pitänee suuta aika soukalla... löytyisikö todisteeksi muuta kuin verbaalista akrobatiaa... hyvä jos löytyisi... epäilen että ei löydy...

----------


## OJ

> Rautalisiä tarvitaan palautumisen nopeuttamiseksi silloin, kun ollaan käyty tekemässä talletus veripankkiin. Kallio ei vaan uskaltanut sanoa sitä haastattelussa.



Ja epoa käyttäessä pitää napata rautalisiäkin aika isolla kädellä, että se hematokriitti nousee. Rauta on vähän kuin epon polttoainetta ja ilman rautalisiä eposta ei ole kuin ihan olematon hyöty.

----------


## mnph

> Maastohiihdossa on tehty vuodesta 2001 lähtien dopingtyötä ja olemme saavuttaneet kestäviä tuloksia, Holkeri toteaa.



Sillä lailla!  :Leveä hymy: 

Koko juttu löytyy MTV3:n  nettisivuilta: täysi tuki Piiraiselle, lisää sisäisiä selvityksiä. Hienoa!

YLE Radio Suomi: "Hiihtoliiton johtokunta kokee olevansa ulkopuolinen koko tässä jutussa."

----------


## tempokisu

..ja Marja-Liisa pahoitti mielensä ja ilmeisesti masennusta tämä (taas) esillenostettu jupakka aiheuttaa? En ostanut kyseistä IltaSanomia, mutta iso otsikko kuvan kera etusivulla.

ps. Ketju44, kisu pyytää ole kiltti ja vaihda sun avatar. Paha katsella, ja toivottavasti ei noita kuskeja ole liikenteessä...

----------


## Uudo Böltsi

EPO ja ammattipyöräily kuuluvat yhteen kuin "paita ja peppu",niin se vain menee,eiköhän EPO ole edelleen voimissaan.Pienennetään kerta-annoksia,häviää näkyvistä jopa tunnissa-parissa,3 kertaa viikkoon ja homma toimii...surullista,mutta totta.

----------


## ketju44

> ..ps. Ketju44, kisu pyytää ole kiltti ja vaihda sun avatar. Paha katsella, ja toivottavasti ei noita kuskeja ole liikenteessä...



Onko tämä parempi? Mitähän minä tästä hyödyn?

----------


## buhvalo

'Blended-viskistä' kärynnyt Landis ei sitten saanut CAS:iltakaan vapauttavaa tuomiota, yllätys.

http://www.mtv3.fi/urheilu/muutlajit...68109?pyoraily

----------


## Deve

Mitenköhän on, tohonko päättyi Floydin ura sitten vai vieläkö tyypille tallipaikka löytyy. ASO tuskin tulee ikinä päästämään ainakaan Ranskaa kiertämään.

----------


## NallePuh

Taitaa KP Kyrö olla lomalla kun paljastukset loppuivat...  
Tyyntä myrskyn edellä?

----------


## vetooo

Saunier Duval antanut potkut *Riccardo Riccolle* ja *Leonardo Piepolille.* Saa nähdä, mitä sieltä vielä löytyy.

Lähde: Selinien tietotoimisto

----------


## MV

> Lähde: Selinien tietotoimisto



Lähde: cyclingnews

Ainakin pääsponssi vaihtuu.

----------


## Ohiampuja

En tiedä missä lajeissa douppausta käytetään ja kuinka paljon, mutta tuntuu siltä että Tourissa ongelmaan on tartuttu tosissaan.

Italialaisten toiminta näin kaukaa katsottuna näyttää hiukan kaks'naamaiselta. Ensin hommaa "katsotaan läpi sormien" mutta sitten kun joku kärähtää, niin paikalle mennään pillit vinkuen ja pyssyt ojossa, ihan kuin jotain terroristia pidättämään.
Olikos oopperat ja muut teatterit sieltä Roomasta päin kotoisin.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Deve

http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/artikkeli/P.../1135237967278
Ja Ricco on vangittu. Että näin. Ei sitten tainnut Piepolikaan ihan puhdas olla.

----------


## MV

> http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/artikkeli/P.../1135237967278
> Ja Ricco on vangittu. Että näin. Ei sitten tainnut Piepolikaan ihan puhdas olla.



No jo on aikoihin eletty: cobralla käytössään myrkyllisiä aineita. Aivan kuten lasten kanssa opittiin päivänä muutamana.

----------


## Perugia

Mielenkiintoinen listaus wikipediassa:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...oping_offences

----------


## NoNo

leviää maastopyöräilyynkin :
http://www.iltasanomat.fi/urheilu/uu...asp?id=1562601

vai olisko vaan "harrastelijoiden touhua" ?

 :Vihainen:

----------


## ketju44

> leviää maastopyöräilyynkin :
> http://www.iltasanomat.fi/urheilu/uu...asp?id=1562601
> 
> vai olisko vaan "harrastelijoiden touhua" ?



Ainakin myönsi , ettei taas tarvinnut lukea mitään paskapuheita kuten Floyd Landis jaksaa......

----------


## fiber

Iso käsi tarkentuneille testeille, johan ovat ruvenneet epoilijatkin jäämään ihan joukolla kiinni.

----------


## OJ

Nyt voidaan vaan istua kädet kyynärpäitä myöten ristissä ja toivoa, että Sastre ei käryä veridopingista.

----------


## buhvalo

> leviää maastopyöräilyynkin :
> http://www.iltasanomat.fi/urheilu/uu...asp?id=1562601
> 
> vai olisko vaan "harrastelijoiden touhua" ?



Eiköhän noilla XC:n/marathonin isoilla nimillä ala olla sama hintalappu kuin RD puolellakin. Eli jos kiusaus on sama, miksei keskimäärin keinotkin. :Irvistys:

----------


## sahara

Tanskalainen lääkisopiskelija ei saanut keväällä pyöräänsä kulkemaan entiseen malliin ja hankki epoa ilmeisesti prätkäjengin kautta. Helppoa kuin heinänteko (lääkisopiskelijalle) ja testien kanssa ei ollut ongelmia ennen kuin hematokriittiarvot saivat testaajat tekemään peräkkäisiä yllätysiskuja. Niistä viimeinen sitten tuotti tulosta.

Olisi kiva vielä tietää aineen vaikutuksista.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## OJ

> Olisi kiva vielä tietää aineen vaikutuksista.



Noh...suunnilleen kahdeksassa viikossa anaer-kynnyksen tehot nousee sinne VO2 maksimitehojen korville. Eli tanskalaisen maasturilla sotkevan lääkisopiskelijan tapauksessa varmaan 330-360w -> +400w ja se on paljon se.

----------


## Fillarijeti

Hallitseva maantiemaailmanmestari Marta Bastianelli jäi kiinni dopingista nuorten EM-kisoissa heinäkuun alussa.

Marta syyttää apteekkaria, äiti lääkäriä. "My daughter only took a medicine for losing weight, Benfluorex, with the agreement of her doctor; she made sure that it wasn't a banned substance, it had a pineapple base," Martan äiti Mirella Bastianelli kertoo.

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/articl...URCE=BRGENNEWS

----------


## tempokisu

Ainakin lehdissä on ollut paljon puhetta että Viagra parantaisi myös urheilusuorituskykyä ?? Jaa-a. En kyllä ihan heti usko. 
Ja paljonkohan sitä sitten tarvii ottaa? Cialis on samantyyppinen lääke, mutta pitkäkestoisempi ( jopa 36h) vaikutus; käyttävätkö kestävyyslajin urheilijat sitten sitä? 
Nähtäväksi jää  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Tietämätön

[quote=Fillarijeti;975686]Hallitseva maantiemaailmanmestari Marta Bastianelli jäi kiinni dopingista nuorten EM-kisoissa heinäkuun alussa.

Marta syyttää apteekkaria, äiti lääkäriä. "My daughter only took a medicine for losing weight, Benfluorex, with the agreement of her doctor; she made sure that it wasn't a banned substance, it had a pineapple base," Martan äiti Mirella Bastianelli kertoo.
/quote]

Jos tuo on totta, niin silti saa syyttää itseään. Minullakin on tiedossa, että kaikki nesteenpoistajat ovat kiellettyjä. (siitä kai tuosta on kyse.) 

Vähän sama juttu kuin, jos joku uusi stereoidi ei löytyisi dopinglistalta, niin ei se silti ole sallittu aine, koska stereoidit ovat yleisesti kielletty.

----------


## TURISTI

Menee "aika" rivon näköiseksi koko urheilutouhu, kun 100m juoksijoilla on hirvee jöpötys päällä, tai pyöräilijöillä on tatit tanassa kun runttaavat putkelta...

Uinnissahan isosta kölistä vois tietty olla hyötyä, jos vaikka vakauttais menoa.

Taitaa urheilu olla kohta aika K-18 touhua!

----------


## MV

> Jos tuo on totta, niin silti saa syyttää itseään. Minullakin on tiedossa, että kaikki nesteenpoistajat ovat kiellettyjä. (siitä kai tuosta on kyse.)



Lommoposkista tekisi mieli päätellä, että suhtautuminen laihduttamiseen ei ole ihan rationaalinen. Lisäevidenssinä voisi pitää sitä, että ainakaan minun silmiini laihdutukselle ei ole kovin suurta tarvetta.

Toivottavasti se cyclingnewsin huhu Thomas Dekkerin positiivisesta on ankka.

----------


## ketju44

> Ainakin lehdissä on ollut paljon puhetta että Viagra parantaisi myös urheilusuorituskykyä ?? Jaa-a. En kyllä ihan heti usko. 
> Ja paljonkohan sitä sitten tarvii ottaa? Cialis on samantyyppinen lääke, mutta pitkäkestoisempi ( jopa 36h) vaikutus; käyttävätkö kestävyyslajin urheilijat sitten sitä? 
> Nähtäväksi jää



Eikös viagra laajenna verisuonia ja paranna ääreisverenkiertoa? Silloinhan siitä olisi hyötyä.

----------


## j.k

ei olis kiva olla painija jos viagralla douppaus tulee laajemmalti muotiin :Leveä hymy:

----------


## walesi

Lakakkaa ny siitä Viagrasta, ei se douppinkina toimi. Ja kun kumminkin keksitte miten, säästäkää mut siltä tiedolta  :Hymy:

----------


## TURISTI

Kai se ainakin sänkypainissa toimii ainakin kohtuullisen hyvänä "douppina". 

Seiväshypyssä tuskin toimii kovinkaan hyvin.  :Hymy: 
Korkeushypyssä paremmin.

----------


## polkupyöräilijä

Kyllä siinä urheilun visuaalinen estetiikka laskee jos esim. maratoonilla tai kävelylajeissa, joissa on lyhyet shortsit, meisseli sojottaa lahkeesta koko matkan. Selostajat saisivat kuitenkin uuden hehkutustermin kun joku voittaa Sen mitalla.

----------


## Alfred

> Eikös viagra laajenna verisuonia ja paranna ääreisverenkiertoa? Silloinhan siitä olisi hyötyä.



Juu, kyllähän tuo parantaa. Ei siitä tosin hyötyä taida olla, jos veri kiertää jossain muualla kuin työskentelevissä lihaksissa. 

Taitaa vain tutkijalla olla apurahat loppu ja asuntolaina maksamatta. Toivottavasti tästä uutisoinnista on apua tähän ongelmaan.

----------


## buhvalo

> Noh...suunnilleen kahdeksassa viikossa anaer-kynnyksen tehot nousee sinne VO2 maksimitehojen korville. Eli tanskalaisen maasturilla sotkevan lääkisopiskelijan tapauksessa varmaan 330-360w -> +400w ja se on paljon se.



Varmaa nettitietoa:

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/fo...&view=previous

"For the reasonably trained individual, all else being constant, any %1 rise in hematocrit will cause a 0.6% rise in power. Therefore, if hematocrit is increased from 41% to 49.9%, a 22% increase, power will increase 13%."

Eli riippuu mistä mihin veriarvoja nostetaan, kuinka paljon hyötyä saavuttaa. Jos vetää ton 50% yli niin tarttee mukaa 'harrastelijoiden puuhastelu'pussit mukaan, mikä tietysti ainakin tuplaa käryriskin.

Toi andersseni on ottanut about joka kisassa (mistä pikaisesti löysin tuloksia) absalonilta ja/tai sauserilta n.9min takkin, olikohan vuoden 2001 u23 kisaoista asti. Sitten kesällä 2007(? muistin varalta) hävisikin vain 3min. Taas kesäkuussa 2008 ottikin jo sitten 15min turpaan. No radat on erilaisia ..jne.. mutta kuitenkin ihmeen vakioero, kunnes.

----------


## OJ

> Varmaa nettitietoa:
> 
> http://weightweenies.starbike.com/fo...&view=previous
> 
> "For the reasonably trained individual, all else being constant, any %1 rise in hematocrit will cause a 0.6% rise in power. Therefore, if hematocrit is increased from 41% to 49.9%, a 22% increase, power will increase 13%."
> 
> Eli riippuu mistä mihin veriarvoja nostetaan, kuinka paljon hyötyä saavuttaa. Jos vetää ton 50% yli niin tarttee mukaa 'harrastelijoiden puuhastelu'pussit mukaan, mikä tietysti ainakin tuplaa käryriskin.
> 
> Toi andersseni on ottanut about joka kisassa (mistä pikaisesti löysin tuloksia) absalonilta ja/tai sauserilta n.9min takkin, olikohan vuoden 2001 u23 kisaoista asti. Sitten kesällä 2007(? muistin varalta) hävisikin vain 3min. Taas kesäkuussa 2008 ottikin jo sitten 15min turpaan. No radat on erilaisia ..jne.. mutta kuitenkin ihmeen vakioero, kunnes.



Joo siis VO2 maksimiin EPO ei hirmuisen kummoista piikkiä tee, mutta anaerobisen kynnyksen tehoon se vaikuttaa ns. ihan homona. Tai kyllä toi 10% piikki anaerobisen kynnyksen tehoonkin on aika pirullisen iso parannus. Tän tanskalaisen tapauksessa ainakin 330-360 -> 360-400. XC:ssä kun anaerobisen kynnyksen teho on ylivoimaisesti tärkein menestystekijä, niin tommonen parannus merkkaa paljon.

Mä olen kyllä kuullu väitteitä, että EPOlla olisi boostattu anaerk-tehoa 330 -> 425 hematokriitin noustessa 40% -> 50-51%. Tietty tossa pitää muistaa, että epo auttaa harjoitteluakin, eli kykenee treenaamaan kovempaa ja useammin. Jos ennen on harjoitellut 3on/1off, niin epo-kuurilla kykeneekin 4-5on/1off treeniin. Vaikka hematokriitii pysyisi samassa vanhassa, niin tommonen treeni tuottaa paremaa tulosta.

Kyllä se EPO on edelleenkin kuningas kestävyysurheilussa vaikka ammattiurheilijat siitä käryävätkin aina silloin tällöin.

----------


## Mikrometri

Epäilen kyllä että ennen kuin  tämä doping on ohi niin niin Koomuksen puheenjohtaja tietää että mistä päin kana kusee tässä autoedun verotuksessa.

----------


## Tietämätön

> Taitaa urheilu olla kohta aika K-18 touhua!



Joittenkin naisten asut ovat jo sitä luokkaa, että normaalissa telkkuohjalmassa olisi automaattisesti K-15 lätkä.

----------


## ketju44

> Juu, kyllähän tuo parantaa. Ei siitä tosin hyötyä taida olla, jos veri kiertää jossain muualla kuin työskentelevissä lihaksissa. 
> 
> Taitaa vain tutkijalla olla apurahat loppu ja asuntolaina maksamatta. Toivottavasti tästä uutisoinnista on apua tähän ongelmaan.



Ainakin veri liikkuu rivakammin niitä lihaksia kohti. Enpä tiedä...........

----------


## OJ

Eikös toi viagra kuitenkin kehitetty alunperin ihan muuhun tarkoitukseen, mutta sitten huomattiin sivuvaikutusten olevan sitä luokkaa, että niiden avulla voi tahkota paljon enemmän rahaa?

----------


## Soolo

Ricco tunnusti Epo.n käytön...
http://tour-de-france.velonews.com/article/81064/

----------


## Deve

> Ricco tunnusti Epo.n käytön...
> http://tour-de-france.velonews.com/article/81064/



Perseestähän tämäkin käry oli mutta Riccolla on sen verran selkärankaa että tuli tuon kuulustelun jälkeen haastateltavaks ja nyt myönsi aineiden käytön. Se on tässä kuitenkin hieno asia, ei lähdetty piileskelemään tai Floydin linjalle kiistämään viimeiseen asti. 2 vuoden päästä tuskin monikaan enää Riccolle on vihainen, oikein pelattu peli niillä korteilla mitä miehelle jaettiin.

----------


## PHI

> Perseestähän tämäkin käry oli mutta Riccolla on sen verran selkärankaa että tuli tuon kuulustelun jälkeen haastateltavaks ja nyt myönsi aineiden käytön. Se on tässä kuitenkin hieno asia, ei lähdetty piileskelemään tai Floydin linjalle kiistämään viimeiseen asti. 2 vuoden päästä tuskin monikaan enää Riccolle on vihainen, oikein pelattu peli niillä korteilla mitä miehelle jaettiin.



Juuri näin. Olipahan kerrassaan positiivinen yllätys kuulla Riccon suoraan myöntävän käyttäneensä aineita. Hienoa suoraselkäisyyttä, josta Hamilton ja Landis voisi ottaa oppia.

----------


## ketju44

> Eikös toi viagra kuitenkin kehitetty alunperin ihan muuhun tarkoitukseen, mutta sitten huomattiin sivuvaikutusten olevan sitä luokkaa, että niiden avulla voi tahkota paljon enemmän rahaa?



Verenpainelääke siitä piti tulla , mutta keksittiin nostamaan paineita ja sen myötä lääkeyhtiön katteita  :Vink:

----------


## Papu

Perseestähän tämäkin käry oli mutta Riccolla on sen verran selkärankaa että tuli tuon kuulustelun jälkeen haastateltavaks ja nyt myönsi aineiden käytön. 


Selkärangan kanssa tällä "tunnustuksella" ei ole mitään tekemistä. Jätkä sanoi sen mitä talli käski, eli: "minä otan vastuun tekemisestäni".
 Selkärankaa olisi ollut sanoa: "Helvetti, joka äijähän niitä tallissa käyttää, jos ei suostu käyttämään, niin se on goodbye".

----------


## Tietämätön

> Selkärangan kanssa tällä "tunnustuksella" ei ole mitään tekemistä. Jätkä sanoi sen mitä talli käski, eli: "minä otan vastuun tekemisestäni".
> Selkärankaa olisi ollut sanoa: "Helvetti, joka äijähän niitä tallissa käyttää, jos ei suostu käyttämään, niin se on goodbye".



Niin, onko yksikään dopingista kiinni jäänyt kertonut, mistä on aineet hankkinut ja kuka on auttanut niiden käytöstä sekä ketkä kaikki muut ovat käyttäjiä?

Olisin valmis jopa antamaan porkkanaksi armahdusta, jos joku kielii muista.

----------


## Deve

> Selkärangan kanssa tällä "tunnustuksella" ei ole mitään tekemistä. Jätkä sanoi sen mitä talli käski, eli: "minä otan vastuun tekemisestäni".



Voiko Saunier-Duval käskeä entistä ajajaansa kertomaan vielä jotain tarinoita, kuitenkin Ricco ja Piepoli ne potkut sieltä tallista sai muutama viikko sitten jo.

----------


## Papu

> Niin, onko yksikään dopingista kiinni jäänyt kertonut, mistä on aineet hankkinut ja kuka on auttanut niiden käytöstä sekä ketkä kaikki muut ovat käyttäjiä?
> 
> Olisin valmis jopa antamaan porkkanaksi armahdusta, jos joku kielii muista.





Jep. Pyöräilyssä se vaan on aika hankalaa, kun palkanmaksaja on se aineen toimittaja. Tämä "tunnustus" takaa, että kahden vuoden päästä taas poika polkee ja palkka juoksee.

----------


## MV

> Niin, onko yksikään dopingista kiinni jäänyt kertonut, mistä on aineet hankkinut ja kuka on auttanut niiden käytöstä sekä ketkä kaikki muut ovat käyttäjiä?



Aika monikin on kertonut. Se, että onko tarinat olleet uskottavia, on toinen juttu. Manzanon tarinan todenperäisyyttä kuvastaa, että se piti kohtuu hyvin kun poliisi rupesi tutkimaan asiaa. Ricco kertoi tilanneensa netistä. Se voidaan todistaa luottokorttilaskun perusteella, mutta jos hän on tajunnut käyttää anonyymiä luottokorttia, todistus jää tekemättä. 

En kyllä tiedä, että kuinka moni dopingaine on käytettävissä ilman apua. Ainakin jos neuloja tarvitaan, on riskit aika isot. Toisaalta tuhannet narkkarit piikittelevät itseään jatkuvasti...





> Olisin valmis jopa antamaan porkkanaksi armahdusta, jos joku kielii muista.



Oikeuslaitoksen silmissä joo, mutta entäs kanssakilpailijoiden silmissä? Pyöräily on siitä sikamainen laji, että jos Peloton päättää, ettet ikinä voita, niin et voita. Kaipa sen lavertelun voisi tehdä suljetuin ovin, jos tietäisi, että sen avulla voidaan hankkia pitävä näyttö muuten. Siten, että mahdollisessa oikeudenkäynnissä ei tarvitsisi olla todistajana. Silloin voisi julkisesti höpistä mitä mieleen tulee.

Vähän kahtalainen suhtautuminen tuohon Riccon tunnustukseen. Hän pelasi sillä itselleen lyhyemmän kilpailukiellon. Toisaalta tallin ja tallikavereiden suojaaminen on vähän epäilyttävää. Lisäksi testin mustamaalaaminen on vähän lapsellista ja osoittaa heikkoa testausmenetelmien tuntemista.

----------


## Deve

Huhhuh, kaikkea sitä ilmeisesti netistä sitten saa. Tosi terveen oloinen nettikauppa noin muutenkin.

----------


## Papu

> Huhhuh, kaikkea sitä ilmeisesti netistä sitten saa. Tosi terveen oloinen nettikauppa noin muutenkin.



Voi kiesus. No niin tytöt ja pojat, eipä muuta kuin Visa vinkumaan.

----------


## OJ

Ton linkin voi poistaa tosta viestistä, vaikka toi onkin aika varmasti vedätyslafka.

Aika harvassa taitaa olla ne tallit nykypäivänä, jotka diilaa aineita kuskeilleen. Veridopingia varmaan tehdään ihan tallin lääkärien toimesta ainakin muutamissa isommissa talleissa, mutta aineiden kanssa pelaamisella vaan hommaisi poliisit peräänsä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Mikäs se Tourin douppauskäryjen saldo loppupeleissä olikaan?
- Beltran, Liquigas 
- Moises Duenas, Barloworld
- Ricco, Saunier Duval
- Fofonov, Credit Agricole

Mites sen Moreaun (Agritubel) kävi, jäikö se vain huhuksi?

Ylen Peking-sivuilla on juttuja, että nyt jo on hyllytetty 7 Venäläistä naisurheilijaa ja 2 Romanialaista. Millaisiin lukumääriin päästään, kun kisat on käyty loppuun...

----------


## ketju44

> Ylen Peking-sivuilla on juttuja, että nyt jo on hyllytetty 7 Venäläistä naisurheilijaa ja 2 Romanialaista. Millaisiin lukumääriin päästään, kun kisat on käyty loppuun...



Listaan vielä kreikkalaisia , kiinalaisia , bulgaarialaisia ja......... Oli niitä vielä muitakin .

----------


## Janu

> Lisäksi testin mustamaalaaminen on vähän lapsellista ja osoittaa heikkoa testausmenetelmien tuntemista.



En tunne testausmenetelmiä lainkaan, mutta on minustakin melko heikkoa testausta jos tehdään douppaajalta toistakymmentä testiä ja vain kaksi niistä näyttää positiivista tulosta.

----------


## MV

> En tunne testausmenetelmiä lainkaan, mutta on minustakin melko heikkoa testausta jos tehdään douppaajalta toistakymmentä testiä ja vain kaksi niistä näyttää positiivista tulosta.



Siinä on vaan kääntöpuolena se, että jos testattaisiin puhdasta urheilijaa kymmenen kertaa ja niistä peräti kaksi näyttäisi positiivista tulosta. Yleensä kai nämä testit tehdään siten, että määritetään näytteestä jokin suure. Jos se on yli raja-arvon, testi on positiivinen. Muuttamalla raja-arvoa ylös päin väärät positiiviset vähenevät, laskemalla sitä väärät negatiiviset vähenevät. Toisaalta on olemassa menetelmiä, joissa voidaan käyttää sitä jatkuvaa suuretta hyväksi siten, että jos arvo on alle A, negatiivinen, jos yli B, positiivinen, A-B välillä kohotellaan kulmakarvoja ja testataan lisää. Emmehän me oikeastaan tiedä, että miksi niitä testejä tehtiin 10. Ehkä siksi, että niitä A-B välin tuloksia oli liikaa.

Tuolla mittarin kalibroimis ketjussa joku sanoi, että mittaukseen liittyy aina virhettä. Niin myös doping asioissa. 

Huom: yllä esitetty testausmenettely on luultavasti karkea yksinkertaistus.

----------


## silee

Vaikka nää vetäiski jotaki niin silti ilman epoaki ne on uskomattoman kovia pyöräilijöitä. nykyäänhän tuo urheilumaailma on muutenki ihan kuralla.

----------


## tuntematon

> En tunne testausmenetelmiä lainkaan, mutta on minustakin melko heikkoa testausta jos tehdään douppaajalta toistakymmentä testiä ja vain kaksi niistä näyttää positiivista tulosta.



Internetin mukaan WADA on kehittänyt CERA-testiä ainetta valmistavan firman (Roche) kanssa yhteistyössä ja tällä kyseisellä testillä Ricco on sitten saatu kiinni. Upouusi testi ei aina ole yhtä luotettava, kuin vanha ja loppuun asti hiottu testi.

----------


## Tietämätön

> En tunne testausmenetelmiä lainkaan, mutta on minustakin melko heikkoa testausta jos tehdään douppaajalta toistakymmentä testiä ja vain kaksi niistä näyttää positiivista tulosta.



Mitä heikkoa siinä on, että saadaan kiinni? En minä mitään tarkasti tiedä, mutta yksi menetelmä jolla käryjä saadaan on nimenomaan se, että urheilijalta on monta näytettä, josta saadaan kaverin normaalit veriarvot talteen ja sitten uusista näytteistä tutkitaan, jos veriarvoissa on tapahtunut jotain mitä ei normaalisti pitäisi tapahtua. Sitten otetaan vielä pari varmistustestiä ja tutkitaan miten veriarvot kehittyvät ja sitten kun on tarpeeksi hämärät arvot, niin todetaan että jotain on käytetty.

Se että jotain on käytetty ei tosin riitä vielä dopingkäryyn, kuten maastohiihdon puolelta tiedetään. Jokaisen jannun veriarvot olivat niin uskomattomat, että väliaikaiseksi ratkaisuksi laitettiin hemoglobiinirajat ja siitähän ne suomalaiset Lahdestakin kärysivät kun piti plasmalaajentajilla saada veriarvot tarpeeksi alas, että ei hyllytettäisi.

----------


## apartanen

Ja nyt jäi Sella kiinni CERA:sta:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...ug08/aug06news

----------


## sahara

> Ja nyt jäi Sella kiinni CERA:sta:
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...ug08/aug06news



 Tätä tuskin kukaan Giroa seurannut voi pitää minkäänlaisena yllätyksenä.

----------


## kmw

> Tätä tuskin kukaan Giroa seurannut voi pitää minkäänlaisena yllätyksenä.



Olen yllättyneen pettynyt :Vihainen:  Oikeesti diggasin Sellan menoa Girossa

----------


## NoNo

Näyttäisi olevan niin että jos joku on selkeästi yli muiden parilla/kolmella etapilla niin ei ole puhdasta litkua suonissa. Perin harmillisia nämä tapaukset. Onkohan ison D:n käyttö nyt siirtynyt enempi Italiaan kun Fuentesin homma paljastui vaiko vain kontrolli parantunut ?

----------


## vetooo

Kuinkakohan laajalle levinnyt tämä EPO-CERA on? Nyt jäi kiinni Sella (kilpailujen ulkopuolinen testi), Tourissa kärähti Ricco samasta aineesta. Olen epätietoinen siitä, olivatko Beltran ja Duenas myös tämän CERA:n käyttäjiä. Fofonov narahti heptaminolistra.

----------


## ketju44

Taas olympia urheilijat kiinni. Tällä kertaa venaläiset kävelijät.

----------


## Tietämätön

> Näyttäisi olevan niin että jos joku on selkeästi yli muiden parilla/kolmella etapilla niin ei ole puhdasta litkua suonissa.



Kyllä tässä alkaa tuntua, että on urheilussa kysymyksessä sitten nopeutta, voimaa tai kestävyyttä vaativa laji, niin jo kärkiryhmässä mukana pysyminen on aika vahva epäilys dopingin käyttöön. Sitten kun on kaikkein paras, niin ei tarvitse edes epäillä. Voi aivan hyvin laittaa vaikka vedon pystyyn koska kärähtää.

Esimerkiksi noi satasen juoksijat, jotka vetelevät taas sen maailmanennätyksen tuntumassa ovat 100% varmasti doupattuja. Toivottavasti jäävät kiinni uransa aikana eikä kuten Jones tai Armstrong uransa jälkeen. Tai ei kai Armstrong ole vieläkään virallisesti jäänyt kiinni.

----------


## Soolo

> Kuinkakohan laajalle levinnyt tämä EPO-CERA on? Nyt jäi kiinni Sella (kilpailujen ulkopuolinen testi), Tourissa kärähti Ricco samasta aineesta. Olen epätietoinen siitä, olivatko Beltran ja Duenas myös tämän CERA:n käyttäjiä. Fofonov narahti heptaminolistra.



Beltran ja Duenas kärähtivät molemmat EPO-CERA.sta.............

Sella oli tähdätty kohde (ilmeisesti yritti myös pakoilla testejä välttämällä kisoja ja tekevän Rasmussenit)
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/...le_265007.html

----------


## Tom_E

http://tour-de-france.velonews.com/a...team-withdraws

Jos tuo juttu oli korrektia tietoa, niin Beltran ja Duenas kärysivät rEPO:sta, mikä on eri aine kuin CERA.

----------


## Deve

> Esimerkiksi noi satasen juoksijat, jotka vetelevät taas sen maailmanennätyksen tuntumassa ovat 100% varmasti doupattuja. Toivottavasti jäävät kiinni uransa aikana eikä kuten Jones tai Armstrong uransa jälkeen. Tai ei kai Armstrong ole vieläkään virallisesti jäänyt kiinni.



Aika rankkaa mutuilua. Se '99 näyte oli käsitelty aivan väärin eikä kelpaa missään nimessä positiiviseks näytteeksi, mutta täähän on aivan sama niille ketkä Armstrongia vihaa. On se silti ton takia niin helvetin kova douppaaja. Pikasella google haulla löytyi. Ei tuo labra ainakaan siitä parhaimmasta päästä ole kuka testasi positiiviseksi tuon '99 näytteen.

----------


## ketju44

Sella! Sella ...............!
Jatkuvasti käryjä lajista riippumatta.

----------


## OJ

> Aika rankkaa mutuilua. Se '99 näyte oli käsitelty aivan väärin eikä kelpaa missään nimessä positiiviseks näytteeksi, mutta täähän on aivan sama niille ketkä Armstrongia vihaa. On se silti ton takia niin helvetin kova douppaaja. Pikasella google haulla löytyi. Ei tuo labra ainakaan siitä parhaimmasta päästä ole kuka testasi positiiviseksi tuon '99 näytteen.



Noh kuten Lance niin usein itsekin toisteli, niin mitään kiellettyjä aineita ei ottanut Toureja voittaessaan. Ei tietenkään kun veridopingilla sitä vauhtia haettiin. Jos kuvittelee Lancen olleen puhdas, niin voin onnitella lapsen uskon säilyttämisestä myöhemmälle iälle saakka. Olihan Basso, Pantani ja muutama muukin kuski puhdas?

----------


## Puavo

Näinpä, Lance oli nopein ja siitä propsit, mutta seitsemän vuotta voittoja kun koko muu kärkiryhmä veti douppia pää punaisena on vaan puhtaalta mieheltä liikaa vaadittu.

----------


## sahara

Lance oli vähintään yhtä puhdas kuin Ullrich, Basso, Zülle, Rumsas, Vinokourov...ja ketä nyt Pariisissa sattuikin vieressä seisomaan.

Kyllä sekin aika vielä koittaa kun LA myöntää itsekin miten Tourit voitettiin.

----------


## MV

> Ei tuo labra ainakaan siitä parhaimmasta päästä ole kuka testasi positiiviseksi tuon '99 näytteen.



Vaikka se ei olisikaan juridisesti pitävä näyttö käytöstä, on sitä vaikea pitää negatiivisenakaan. Tämähän se ongelma onkin, eli _"absence of evidence is not evidence of absence"_

----------


## Matlock

> Vaikka se ei olisikaan juridisesti pitävä näyttö käytöstä, on sitä vaikea pitää negatiivisenakaan. Tämähän se ongelma onkin, eli _"absence of evidence is not evidence of absence"_



Höpöhöpö. Lance ei ole jäänyt kiinni doupingista. Tuo evidence-sössötys on ihan häviäjien puhetta. 
LANCE ON PARAS!!!!1111

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

Eikös se mene niin, että jos ei oo palleja ei ole myöskään omaa testosteronitontantoa? Lance saa siis tarvittavat hormonit lääkärinmääräyksellä. Minkälaiset mahto olla lääkärin määräämät määrät?

----------


## Deve

> Jos kuvittelee Lancen olleen puhdas, niin voin onnitella lapsen uskon säilyttämisestä myöhemmälle iälle saakka. Olihan Basso, Pantani ja muutama muukin kuski puhdas?



Aika kylmähermoinen kaveri kyseessä kun juuri syövästä selvittyään piikittelee EPOa itteensä,siis tuon '99 testin perusteella. Ja vielä vuodesta toiseen toistelee medialle ja viranomaisille että mitään ette tuu ikinä löytämään, koska ei ole mitään löydettävää.

Se että 7 vuotta pieksi douppaajat viittaa siihen että itsekin LA jotain käytti, oli miten oli niin ei se ainakaan minun silmissä niistä saavutuksista ota mitään pois. Samalla viivalla kuitenkin kaikki oli.

----------


## kmw

Morkataanko tässä Lancea vai testaajia kun eivät saaneet sitä kiinni. Onko oikeaa tietoa montako dopingnäytettä mr. Armstrongilta otettiin hänen uransa aikana?
Vai onko maailma semmosella mallilla että voittaja ei voi olla puhdas?

----------


## OJ

> Vai onko maailma semmosella mallilla että voittaja ei voi olla puhdas?



Maailma on sillä mallilla, että jos amerikkalainen tai Lancen kamu voittaa, niin silloin on puhdas urheilija kyseessä, mutta kaikki muut on kyllä silmämuniaan myöten epossa.

Lance ei satavarmasti enää vuoden 2001 jälkeen koskenutkaan epoon. Omaa verta vaan otti talteen ja tankkasi takaisin sopivaan aikaan. Saattoipa tätä tehdä jo aikaisemmin kun alkoi huhut epo-testistä pyörimään maailmalla. Siihen lisäksi kasvua ja testoa lääkärin luvalla, niin siinähän sitä on hyvä satsi kasassa eikä jää kiinni.

Ei kyllä nytkään muut jää kiinni kuin ne ketkä rupeavat turhan rohkeiksi tai jos sattuu ratsia väärälle jääkaapille.

----------


## vetooo

Seko-ASO:lla on kyllä nyt kovat paikat valita joukkueet ensi vuoden Ranskan ympäriajoon. Tällä hetkellä punaista valoa näytetään Agritubelille, Credit Agricolelle, Liquigasille, Saunier Duvalille ja Barloworldille. Olkoonkin, että usean edellä mainitun joukkueen tarina loppuu tähän kauteen tukijoiden vetäytyessä pyöräilystä. Voi olla Prudhommella kova urakka saada kisaan lisää ranskalaistalleja ja vielä jättää eräs suht kova talli pois kisasta.

----------


## Ohiampuja

No nyt Agritubel-tallin Casper on viides Tourissa kärynnyt.

http://yle.fi/urheilu/lajit/muut/200...en_116097.html

----------


## kmw

Onko huonosti doupattu kun jäi kakkoseksi?
http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5j...gUJjAD92F0TQO0

----------


## OJ

> Seko-ASO:lla on kyllä nyt kovat paikat valita joukkueet ensi vuoden Ranskan ympäriajoon. Tällä hetkellä punaista valoa näytetään Agritubelille, Credit Agricolelle, Liquigasille, Saunier Duvalille ja Barloworldille. Olkoonkin, että usean edellä mainitun joukkueen tarina loppuu tähän kauteen tukijoiden vetäytyessä pyöräilystä. Voi olla Prudhommella kova urakka saada kisaan lisää ranskalaistalleja ja vielä jättää eräs suht kova talli pois kisasta.



Niinpä...pitää ASOn pikkuhiljaa taipua ja alkaa kutsumaan satsitalleja kisaansa.

----------


## ketju44

Miksei kreikkalaiset pyöräile? Tai ei ainakaan ammatti talleissa näy. Ton D:n ne jo osaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## YT

Kreikkalaiset on kuulemma liian karvaisia pyöräilijöiksi.

----------


## Deve

Antidopingtoimisto Wada listaa likaisimmat lajit

Onko tälläisessä listassa nyt jotain järkeä sitten? Osoitella syyttävällä sormella jotain lajeja joissa testejä tehdään helvetisti enemmän kuin jossain muissa ja automaattisesti tietysti käryää enemmän porukkaa. Aika hölmöä touhua.

----------


## tuntematon

> Antidopingtoimisto Wada listaa likaisimmat lajit
> 
> Onko tälläisessä listassa nyt jotain järkeä sitten? Osoitella syyttävällä sormella jotain lajeja joissa testejä tehdään helvetisti enemmän kuin jossain muissa ja automaattisesti tietysti käryää enemmän porukkaa. Aika hölmöä touhua.



Lue ja ymmärrä.





> Maailman antidopingtoimisto Wada ryhtyy listaamaan urheilulajeja *sen mukaan, miten hyvin ne noudattavat Wadan säännöstöä*. Wada tekee oman rankkauksensa marraskuuhun mennessä ja luovuttaa sen sitten Kansainväliselle olympiakomitealle.

----------


## anttip

Jes. Eka douppaaja jäi kiinni kisoissa ja tietenkin pyöräilijä. Hianoa!

----------


## MV

> Lue ja ymmärrä.



Eikun pyrkimys on siihen, että ois mahdollisimman vähän käryjä:





> Nähdäkseni niin painonnosto kuin pyöräilykin ymmärtävät, että ne ovat vaarassa jos huijaus jatkuu ja käryt jatkuvat, Fahey sanoo.



Pitäisi kehittää jokin mittari kärytodennäköisyydelle. Vähän samaan tapaan kuin syöpätutkijat arvioivat seulontoja: kilpailun aikaiset testit ja yllätystestit saavat hieman erilaisen käsittelyn. Sitten lasketaan toteutuneiden käryjen perusteella ja toisaalta oman testaushistorian perusteella tn olla positiivinen. Tämä luku lienee melko pieni. Rankingiä varten lasketaan sitten konvoluutio yli lajin rekisteröityjen urheilijoiden. Varsinaista rankingia on hankala saada aikaan, koska lopputulokset ovat tnjakaumia, mutta kyllä niiden käppyröiden vertailusta saadaan hyvinkin informaatiota, että mikä toimii, mikä ei.

----------


## kmw

> Jes. Eka douppaaja jäi kiinni kisoissa ja tietenkin pyöräilijä. Hianoa!



Mitäs hianoa näet tuossa? Tilastollisesti oli kyllä odotettavissa ->               1. pyöräilijä, 2. espanjalainen

----------


## greenman

> Mitäs hianoa näet tuossa? Tilastollisesti oli kyllä odotettavissa ->               1. pyöräilijä, 2. espanjalainen



Se on ihmisillä joskus tapana sanoa päinvastoin kuin tarkoittavat. Välittyy huonosti kirjoitettuna. 

Esim. Matti sanoo kertulle: "Ompa kiva sää", vaikka vettä tulee kuin esterin perseestä.

Edit: Laitetaan varmuuden vuoksi vielä hymiö  :Hymy:

----------


## Alfred

> Vai onko maailma semmosella mallilla että voittaja ei voi olla puhdas?



Maailma on demokraattinen. Tällöin päätäntävalta on häviäjillä. Jos häviäjät päättävät, että voittaja on likainen, niin silloin voittaja on likainen.

----------


## kanttiinin tollo

> Höpöhöpö. Lance ei ole jäänyt kiinni doupingista.



Onpa. Kortikosteroidista erään kisan nimeltä Tour de France aikana. Kuten tänä vuonna Casper. Siis kun eihän nyt voida olettaa, että Lance olisi tiennyt sen kielletyksi... olishan se ollu ihan epistä hei camoon sulkea pois kisasta. Vaughters oli myös epäonnensotureita kun ei puolisokeana pystynyt jatkamaan ja kielletyn aineen käyttöä ei voitu sallia...

Toisille vaan selittelyn kautta doupit sallitaan, toisille ei.

----------


## ketju44

> Maailma on demokraattinen. Tällöin päätäntävalta on häviäjillä. Jos häviäjät päättävät, että voittaja on likainen, niin silloin voittaja on likainen.



Toisten selitykset vain menevät läpi paremmin. Itse en Lancea edes arvosta , koska keskittyi aina ja vain TDF:n

----------


## tuntematon

> Eikun pyrkimys on siihen, että ois mahdollisimman vähän käryjä:



Mä taisin tosiaan ymmärtää ite ton jutun väärin, vai kuinka? Koska eihän "urheilulaji" voi doupata, niin oletin, että WADA haluaa rankata lajiliitot sen mukaan, miten ne toteuttavat WADA:n määrittelemää testausohjelmaa. Jos liitto testaa tavalla, jonka WADA on määritellyt ja urheilijat käryävät kuitenkin, niin ei kai se lajiliiton vika ole? Vai täytyisikö lajiliiton toimia tässä WADA:aa parempana antidopingasiantuntijana? Mihin säännöstään tässä viitataan (lista kielletyistä aineista on kai kaikille sama ja riittävän hyvin määritelty).

Tai sitten WADA tietää UCI:n kulissientakaisesta toiminnasta jotain, mitä ei kerrota julkisuuteen.

----------


## scf_

Pyöräilijä Maria Isabel Moreno kärähti eposta.

----------


## kmw

> Maailma on demokraattinen. Tällöin päätäntävalta on häviäjillä. Jos häviäjät päättävät, että voittaja on likainen, niin silloin voittaja on likainen.



Amen

----------


## Matlock

> Onpa. Kortikosteroidista erään kisan nimeltä Tour de France aikana. Kuten tänä vuonna Casper. Siis kun eihän nyt voida olettaa, että Lance olisi tiennyt sen kielletyksi... olishan se ollu ihan epistä hei camoon sulkea pois kisasta. Vaughters oli myös epäonnensotureita kun ei puolisokeana pystynyt jatkamaan ja kielletyn aineen käyttöä ei voitu sallia...
> 
> Toisille vaan selittelyn kautta doupit sallitaan, toisille ei.



Tuo väite on kyllä vääristelyä. Kortikosteroidin määrä oli alle rajan ja lisäksi lancella oli siihen lääkärin määräys.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## villef

Musta tuntuu, että UCIn kannattaisi jatkossa pitää pyöräilijöiden puolta siinä, että mihinkään muista lajeista poikkeavaa testaustiheyttä ei suoriteta (vaikka keskiarvo kaikista lajeista yhteensä). 
Sitten voisi katsoa, josko pyöräilykin "puhdistuisi" muiden lajien tasolle..

----------


## Tietämätön

> Musta tuntuu, että UCIn kannattaisi jatkossa pitää pyöräilijöiden puolta siinä, että mihinkään muista lajeista poikkeavaa testaustiheyttä ei suoriteta (vaikka keskiarvo kaikista lajeista yhteensä). 
> Sitten voisi katsoa, josko pyöräilykin "puhdistuisi" muiden lajien tasolle..



Eikö UCI:n pitäisi pitää puhtaiden pyöräilijöiden puolta ja olla itkemättä, jos jossain muussa lajissa on löysempää?

----------


## YT

Pyörätallit katsoo sormien läpi, kun kuskit häärää "Hän laatii vain harjoitusohjelmia"-puoskarien kanssa.

----------


## villef

> Eikö UCI:n pitäisi pitää puhtaiden pyöräilijöiden puolta ja olla itkemättä, jos jossain muussa lajissa on löysempää?



Niin, mutta loppuisi nuo Wadan uhkailut Olumppialaisista poistamisista yms. imagon kiillotusta..

----------


## mikimiki



----------


## buhvalo

Mitä kuva esittää?

Tullimies postaamassa lisäravinnekuljetusta vai kuinka?
Keisarin uudet ajohousut?

----------


## OJ

> Tuo väite on kyllä vääristelyä. Kortikosteroidin määrä oli alle rajan ja lisäksi lancella oli siihen lääkärin määräys.



Niin ja Basso, Ulle, Pantani, Virengue, Riis ja muutama muu ei myöskään kärynnyt ikinä.

----------


## mikimiki

> Mitä kuva esittää?
> 
> Tullimies postaamassa lisäravinnekuljetusta vai kuinka?
> Keisarin uudet ajohousut?



Ehkä pyöräilijä saa siinä kipulääkettä Italialaiseen tapaan piikillä pakaraan.

----------


## Tuomas

Jep jep  :Leveä hymy:  Porttila on guru. OJ on varmasti sitä mieltä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## OJ

> Jep jep  Porttila on guru. OJ on varmasti sitä mieltä



Jeps...guru-mies.

Ei oikein toi ironia taas toimi kirjoitetussa muodossa. Vai meneeköhn mulla jopa ironia ja sarkasmi sekaisin.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Mitä tuon MTV3 linkin takaa olisi pitänyt löytyä, minä löysin jutun jostain keihäsmalleista?

Mutta Savon Sanomat ja Keskisuomalainen uutisoivat tänään pikajuoksun douppaus-statistiikasta. Otsikkona taisi olla, että joka kolmas huijaa. Artikkelissa on tutkittu käryt ja muut douppausepäilyt kaikilta alla 10 sekan juoksijoilta. Ja mitä parempiin aikoihin mentiin, niin ainoastaan kolme juoksijaa sai puhtaat paperit.

Hyvä että media huomio muutkin, kuin pyöräilijöiden tapaukset... 

http://www.savonsanomat.fi/uutiset/u...aa(211194).ece

----------


## tempokisu

> Mitä tuon MTV3 linkin takaa olisi pitänyt löytyä, minä löysin jutun jostain keihäsmalleista?



No niin minäkin. 

Onkohan tämä oikea paikka kysyä, miksi? ja kuka on Hanna Konttinen, saanut 1 vuoden kilpailukiellon, luin SPU:n sivuilta; ilmeisesti ei käry vaan ei tullut testiin, vai miksi oli saanut kilpailukiellon?? 
Anteeksi tietämättömyyteni, en ole kuullut urheilijasta nimeltä Hanna Konttinen.

----------


## tuntematon

> Mitä tuon MTV3 linkin takaa olisi pitänyt löytyä, minä löysin jutun jostain keihäsmalleista?



Jos tarkemmin katsoit, niin kyseessä oli eeppinen "nöösin paluu vuosi sitten kirjoitettuun viestiin"-tyyppinen avautuminen. Maikkarin sivuilta löytyy Porkkakosken kirjoittama ja viime vuoden toukokuulle päivätty juttu otsikolla "Ketjunpolttajat" tai jotain.

Jos joku kuvittelee sen lukemisesta olevan mitään hyötyä, niin siitä vaan lahjoittamaan mainossekuntteja maikkarille.

----------


## tuntematon

> No niin minäkin. 
> 
> Onkohan tämä oikea paikka kysyä, miksi? ja kuka on Hanna Konttinen, saanut 1 vuoden kilpailukiellon, luin SPU:n sivuilta; ilmeisesti ei käry vaan ei tullut testiin, vai miksi oli saanut kilpailukiellon??



Ei ole oikea paikka. Oikea paikka on Google. Löytyy linkkiä domaineihin "uci.ch" ja "cyclingnews.com" Googlesta löytyvät sivut valottanevat asiaa.

----------


## tempokisu

> Ei ole oikea paikka. Oikea paikka on Google. Löytyy linkkiä domaineihin "uci.ch" ja "cyclingnews.com" Googlesta löytyvät sivut valottanevat asiaa.



Et sitten viitsinyt kysyvälle vastata. 
Hanna Konttinen; löytyi tohtorikoulutettava helsingin sos. psykologian laitos.  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Hanna Konttinen; löytyi tohtorikoulutettava helsingin sos. psykologian laitos.



 Aika hyvä peruste vuoden kilpailukiellolle  :Cool:

----------


## YT

No UCI:n listan mukaan rikkomus on tapahtunut kilpailun yhteydessä 17.5.2008.

----------


## tempokisu

Ai joo, nyt vasta näin laitoin silmälasit. "Failure to comply" mitähän sekin sitten on? Oli vain mielenkiintoista, mistähän asiasta suomalaisfillaristi saa kilpailukiellon.

----------


## OJ

> Ai joo, nyt vasta näin laitoin silmälasit. "Failure to comply" mitähän sekin sitten on? Oli vain mielenkiintoista, mistähän asiasta suomalaisfillaristi saa kilpailukiellon.



Oiskohan tossa käynyt niin, että olisi pitänyt mennä testattavaksi, mutta onkin vain hypännyt autoon ja suunnannut kotia kohti kun ei ole tieto kulkenut testikutsusta. Varmaa tietoa mulla ei tosta ole.

----------


## villef

Tuolta mustakin tuntuu, mutta mikäs on Wadan escortin vastuu tässä tapauksessa? Mun ymmärtääkseni sen pitää vain kaivaa kilpailija jostain. Tietysti jos se ei vain ole mahdollista, niin sitten ehkä ei vastuuta ole ja voidaan tuollainen kilpailukielto langettaa..

----------


## buhvalo

> Tuolta mustakin tuntuu, mutta mikäs on Wadan escortin vastuu tässä tapauksessa? Mun ymmärtääkseni sen pitää vain kaivaa kilpailija jostain. Tietysti jos se ei vain ole mahdollista, niin sitten ehkä ei vastuuta ole ja voidaan tuollainen kilpailukielto langettaa..



Missä se testipakoilunraja sitten menee jos escortti joutuu hlö:t etsimään testeihin? Ikävä juttu jos tiedonkulun puutteesta johtuu. Joku kai osais tätäkin tapausta valottaa.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Ellei kansainvälinen lajiliitto ole muuta päättänyt ankarammista rangaistuksista, minimirangaistukset ovat:

1. Suomen Antidopingtoimikunnan lausunnon perusteella varoitus. 
2. Määräaikainen kilpailukielto  
3. Elinikäinen kilpailukielto toistuvasta dopingista 

Tiedä sitten, mikä peruste tässä tapauksessa on ollut antaa tytölle vuoden kielto.

SPUn sivulla on kyllä aika kattava linkitys aiheeseen. Lisäksi lisenssin lunastaneille tulee paperikalenterissa toimintaohjeet aiheesta. Ainakin meidän seurassa on vuosikaudet ojennettu myös ADT:n taskuvihko 'Kielletyt aineet ja menetelmät urheilussa' (siinäkin taitaa olla toimintaohjeet testitilanteeseen).

----------


## villef

> Missä se testipakoilunraja sitten menee jos escortti joutuu hlö:t etsimään testeihin? Ikävä juttu jos tiedonkulun puutteesta johtuu. Joku kai osais tätäkin tapausta valottaa.



Yllätystestit varmaan eri asia, mutta kun itte olin escorttina noissa luistelun ämmämmissä, niin kyllä meille painotettiin että se urheilija pitää vaikka hotellilta tai suihkusta tms. hakea (siis jos on suihkussa, niin sitä ei vain saa päästää enää näkyvistä, kun on kerran löytänyt, ei tartte pyyhe päällä raahata testiin).
Testien pakoilulla ymmärrän sen, että urheilija ei ole siellä, missä on sanonut olevansa kun tulee yllätystesti, kisatilanteessahan testi ei yllätystesti ole, vaan se mahdollisuus pitäisi olla kaikkien tiedossa. 
Mutta mitään tietoa mulla ei toki ole ko. tapauksesta, kunhan yleisesti jutustelen..

----------


## Tuomas

http://services.datasport.com/2008/mtb/emcc/rang021.pdf

Kyllä Saksa on paska maa suomalaiselle urheilijalle...ensin 8 minuuttia päihin ekalla kierroksella, komissaarit ottaa pois ekan kiekan jälkeen, vitutukseltasi et huomaa katsoa "arvontalistaa" (käytännössä ekana heivanneet saattaa joutua aika usein testiin, pääsevät testaajat nopeammin pois kisoista...) , myöhemmin saat kuulla että olis pitäny olla testissä ja lopputuloksena vuoden kilpailukielto. Voimia vaan Hannalle! 

Eli siis XCO-em:ssä tuo oli tapahtunut.

Ja tuloksena nimi aika kovassa seurassa ... http://www.uci.ch/Modules/BUILTIN/ge...LE&id=Mzc2MTE&

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Kas kun ei ole ylittänyt isompaa uutiskynnystä. Onhan se aika kova koulu.

----------


## StantheMan

Frank Schleck'kin on ollut Fuentesin asiakas. Tietää: http://www.radsport-news.com/sport/sportnews_52855.htm ja näköjään muutkin: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...ep08/sep27news

----------


## sahara

Edellisessä viestissä mainitun perusteella sekä Tourin lisätestejä odotellessa heitän arvauksen, että CSC:n kuski/kuskeja käryää ja sitten voidaankin vetää johtopäätöksiä tallin sisäisen kontrollin toimivuudesta.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Samuli

Jännää, että asiasta kohutaan just nyt. Juttu on lähtöisin tuolta 2kk sitten: http://www.sueddeutsche.de/sport/557/303552/text/

Tuossa hiukan tuoreempaa:
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/sport/961/311881/text/

----------


## sahara

> Jännää, että asiasta kohutaan just nyt. Juttu on lähtöisin tuolta 2kk sitten: http://www.sueddeutsche.de/sport/557/303552/text/
> 
> Tuossa hiukan tuoreempaa:
> http://www.sueddeutsche.de/sport/961/311881/text/



 7000 euroa on se uusi tieto ja raskauttavalta vaikuttaa.

----------


## kanttiinin tollo

> ..CSC:n kuski/kuskeja käryää ja sitten voidaankin vetää johtopäätöksiä tallin sisäisen kontrollin toimivuudesta.



No onhan se toiminut aivan täydellisesti - nolla suoraa testikäryä!!! Pidetään arvot kisapäivänä kurissa niillä omilla kontrolleilla, johan Mapei osasi tämän aikanaan.

----------


## Deve

Suomen mediakin viitsii uutisoida pyöräilystä (ellei niitä parin rivin mittaisia uutisia lasketa!) nyt kun tulee mahdollisia dopingskandaaleja http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2008...37852_ur.shtml

----------


## StantheMan

http://www.radsport-news.com/sport/sportnews_52906.htm

CSC:n "pojilla" tuntuu olevan kuumat paikat tulossa. 

PS. pitää itse kommentoida "uutista". Siinä ei varsinaisesti ole mitään todistetta kyseisiä ajajia vastaan. Onpahan laitettu vetävä otsikko.

----------


## Kal Pedal

*BC-CYC--Schleck-Doping,0163
Schleck suspended provisionally by team
Eds: APNewsNow
*COPENHAGEN, Denmark (AP) -- Cyclist Frank Schleck has been provisionally
suspended by his team after admitting he transferred money to a Swiss bank
account held by a Spanish doctor at the heart of a doping scandal.
Danish team CSC Saxo Bank says Schleck transferred the money to the
account of Eufemiano Fuentes in March 2006 to receive training advice.
But the rider says he never had direct contacts with the doctor, who was
implicated in Spain's Operation Puerto doping investigation.
The team says Schleck admits he made a "serious blunder."
CSC Saxo Bank said in a statement Friday that Schleck as been suspended
from racing for the team until further notice.
030752 oct 08EDT

----------


## mnph

Jatkoa leivinjauheen levittämiselle.

----------


## Pekka Sirkiä

TV2 / Sunnuntai 5.10. 

Ghislain Lambertin kilpapyörä                YLE TV2        19.10 -          21.03         (Le vélo de Ghislain Lambert, Ranska 2001, 113') Komedia kilpapyöräilyn vauhdikkaasta ja värikkäästä maailmasta, menestystä yritteliäästi tavoittelevan kakkosluokan ammattilaisen silmin nähtynä. O: Philippe Harel.

1970-luvun Belgiaan sijoittuva elokuva perustuu (ilmeisesti) tositarinaan...  :Vink:

----------


## Kal Pedal

Toisaalta, näistäkin on hyvä välillä muistuttaa: Päivän Washington Postissa Washington Capitalisien pelaaja Jamie Beagle kertoo että kesällä (off season) hankki viisi kiloa lisää lihasta. Sekin varmasti ihan vaan kaurapuuron avustuksella. Ja kukaan ei huuda että doping on tuhoamassa ammattilais-jääkiekon...

----------


## ketju44

Muistuu mieleen Saku Koivun muodonmuutos , kun lähti NHL:ään  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Fillarijeti

Leivinjauhetta käytetään dopingaineena hevosurheilussa: 'Milkshake' on natriumbikarbonaatista, sokerista ja vedestä valmistettu pirtelö, joka ruiskutetaan suoraan hevosen mahaan. Teoreettisena tavoitteena on pitää maitohappotaso matalana hieman pitempään kuin ilman 'soodapirtelöä'.

Australian hevosurheilussa leivinjauheen käytön arvellaan alkaneen vuonna 1991. Kalifornian Del Marin tutkimuksessa vuonna 2004 10 % hevosista käytti leivinjauhetta: http://www.signonsandiego.com/uniont...n15horses.html.

Kuvernööri Arnold Schwarzenegger ja California Horse Racing Board ilmoittivat vuonna 2005 Kalifornian puuttuvan leivinjauheen käyttöön hevosurheilussa: http://www.chrb.ca.gov/press_release...ss_release.pdf.

Eläinrääkkäys on ikävää ja kiellot ovat tarpeen, mutta ihmislajeissa leivinjauheen käyttö on sallittua. Esimerkiksi Michael Phelpsin kerrotaan nauttivan leivinjauhetta päivittäin. Loughborough Universityn fysiologien mukaan huippu-uimarit saivat 200 metrillä 1,5 sekuntia pois loppuajoistaan leivinjauhetta käyttämällä. Samansuuntainen vaikutus havaittiin 800 metrin juoksijoilla placebo/leivinjauhe -sokkotestissä. Ikävin sivuvaikutus ovat vatsavaivat joillakin leivinjauheen käyttäjillä.

----------


## kervelo

> No onhan se toiminut aivan täydellisesti - nolla suoraa testikäryä!!! Pidetään arvot kisapäivänä kurissa niillä omilla kontrolleilla, johan Mapei osasi tämän aikanaan.



Schleckin tilisiirrot on tehty jo keväällä 2006. CSC otti sisäisen dopingkontrollinsa käyttöön vasta paljon myöhemmin.

----------


## vetooo

> Schleckin tilisiirrot on tehty jo keväällä 2006. CSC otti sisäisen dopingkontrollinsa käyttöön vasta paljon myöhemmin.



Ja Dr. Damsgaardin sisäsien dopingohjelmasta kertoo jotain se, että Astana antoi Vladimir Guseville potkut, kun sisäisessä testauksessa kävi ilmi epänormaaleja arvoja. Gusev ei kuitenkaan ole koskaan jäänyt kiinni kiellettyjen aineitten käytöstä. CSC kuuluu siis samaan sisäiseen dopingin testausohjelmaan kuin Astana.

----------


## sahara

Leo Piepoli ja Schumacher?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Samuli

Ceralla otettiin ainakin 5 etappivoittoa Tourilla, kaksi kuskia ei ajanut edes kisaa loppuun.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...ct08/oct07news

----------


## sahara

Ja Lefevre "vaihtoi" Bettinin Schumacheriin.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

Saas nähdä minkälaiset sponssit ensi kaudella paidoissa näkyy ja ketä siellä oikein ajaa. Pitikös sen Liquigas-tallin loppua douppauskäryn takia vai joko se on löytänyt uuden yhteistyökumppanin?

Ps. Jokohan Matti Helminen saisi Protour-tason paikan ensi vuonna?

----------


## OJ

> Ceralla otettiin ainakin 5 etappivoittoa Tourilla, kaksi kuskia ei ajanut edes kisaa loppuun.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...ct08/oct07news



Huhhuh...Onneksi ranskalaisten labrojen tuloksilla ei ole mitaan virkaa vaan ne on vaan kateellisten ranskisten vaarentamia kaikki muita, varsinkin jenkkeja vastaan.

Ois kantsinu vaan pidattaytya kasvussa ja veritankkauksessa.





> Ja Dr. Damsgaardin sisäsien dopingohjelmasta kertoo jotain se, että Astana antoi Vladimir Guseville potkut, kun sisäisessä testauksessa kävi ilmi epänormaaleja arvoja. Gusev ei kuitenkaan ole koskaan jäänyt kiinni kiellettyjen aineitten käytöstä. CSC kuuluu siis samaan sisäiseen dopingin testausohjelmaan kuin Astana.



Katellaan onko neljä käryä CSC:n Tour-joukkueessa totta, jos on, niin chapeau vaan Döctör Damsgaard.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Katellaan onko neljä käryä CSC:n Tour-joukkueessa totta.



Ketäs nämä kaikki ovat, itse olen mennyt jo nimissä sekaisin...

----------


## Stayer

Ylläolevan linkin uutisen (lähde sveitsiläinen Le Soir) mukaan: Carlos Sastre, Fränk Schleck, Fabian Cancellara ja Stuart O'Grady.

Italialaisen La Gazzetta dello Sportin listan mukaan CSC:ltä on vielä viideskin tarkemman tutkinnan kohteena oleva tapaus. Saunier Duvalilta Riccon ja Piepolin lisäksi Cobo, AG2R:ltä Valjavec + joku muu, Columbialta kaksi ajajaa ja Gerolsteineriltä Schumacherin lisäksi yksi eli yhteensä 14 epäilyksen alaista.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Rock Racingin joukkue siis kasvaa.

----------


## vetooo

> Ylläolevan linkin uutisen (lähde sveitsiläinen Le Soir) mukaan: Carlos Sastre, Fränk Schleck, Fabian Cancellara ja Stuart O'Grady.
> 
> Italialaisen La Gazzetta dello Sportin listan mukaan CSC:ltä on vielä viideskin tarkemman tutkinnan kohteena oleva tapaus. Saunier Duvalilta Riccon ja Piepolin lisäksi Cobo, AG2R:ltä Valjavec + joku muu, Columbialta kaksi ajajaa ja Gerolsteineriltä Schumacherin lisäksi yksi eli yhteensä 14 epäilyksen alaista.



Jos sattumalta nämä kaikki huhut pitävät paikkansa, niin ASO:n pannalista on nyt seuraava kaudella 2009:

- Scott-American Beef (entinen Saunier Duval)
- Barloworld
- Gerolsteiner
- Liquigas
- Credit Agricole
- Columbia
- Saxo-Bank (entinen CSC)
- AG2R

Osa näistä talleista ei taida tukea ammattilaispyöräilyä kaudella 2009. Ainakin Gerolsteiner vetäytyy varmuudella ja käsitykseni mukan Scott-American Beef ja Barloworld ovat tällä hetkellä ilman päätukijaa.

----------


## Deve

> Jos sattumalta nämä kaikki huhut pitävät paikkansa, niin ASO:n pannalista on nyt seuraava kaudella 2009:
> 
> - Scott-American Beef (entinen Saunier Duval)
> - Barloworld
> - Gerolsteiner
> - Liquigas
> - Credit Agricole
> - Columbia
> - Saxo-Bank (entinen CSC)
> ...



Saadaankin useampi b-luokan ranskalaistalli ja ajaja taistelemaan aikalimiittejä vastaan vuorilla ensi vuoden kisassa.

----------


## MV

> Saadaankin useampi b-luokan ranskalaistalli ja ajaja taistelemaan aikalimiittejä vastaan vuorilla ensi vuoden kisassa.



Toisaalta, jos etappivoittajan keskinopeus on 25kmh, ei aikalimittikään ole paha. Niiden kandee varmaan asentaa valot sinne Ventouxille. Varmuuden vuoksi.

----------


## kpyora

Mulla olisi ehdotus: näytetään välillä naisten Tour. En tiedä, olisiko vähemmän käyttäjiä, mutta olisi enemmän silmänruokaa  :Leveä hymy: 

Postiiviset uutiset ovat tavallaan positiivisia. Aineilla ajavien etumatka valvontaan on ilmeisesti lyhenemässä.

----------


## Turf Moor

> Mulla olisi ehdotus: näytetään välillä naisten Tour. En tiedä, olisiko vähemmän käyttäjiä, mutta olisi enemmän silmänruokaa



Jaa näinkö?

----------


## Papu

Aamu-tv:ssä oli juttua, että harkitsevat pyöräilyn sulkemista olympialaisista sattuneista syistä. 

Siitä vaan, EVVK ! Polkipa siellä taas eräs mummo nimeltä Longo. Montakos kertaa se onkaan kärynnyt ? Eikä ole enää pariin vuoteen kiinnostanut Tourit sunmuut, joissa arvotaan voittaja ei-kärynneiden joukosta.

No joo, pitäisi sieltä aika monta muutakin lajia poistaa samoilla perusteilla.

----------


## tuntematon

> Saadaankin useampi b-luokan ranskalaistalli ja ajaja taistelemaan aikalimiittejä vastaan vuorilla ensi vuoden kisassa.



  Paska homma, mutta pyörä nyt vaan jostain syystä sattuu kulkemaan hitaammin ilman dopingia.

----------


## Batti

> Osa näistä talleista ei taida tukea ammattilaispyöräilyä kaudella 2009. Ainakin Gerolsteiner vetäytyy varmuudella ja käsitykseni mukan Scott-American Beef ja Barloworld ovat tällä hetkellä ilman päätukijaa.



En nyt kovin tarkkaan ole seurannut, mutta Peter ainakin mainitsi Vueltan selostuksissaan, että Barloworld olisi perunut päätöksensä ja firman nimi olisi paidassa ensi kaudellakin.
Toisaalta sen verran on Vueltankin jälkeen tapahtunut kainenlaista, että mieli on saattanut taas muuttua..

----------


## Kal Pedal

ZDF: Doping-Agentur hat Hinweise auf Eigenblutdoping von Radprofis =
erd167 u sp 219 /Radsport/Doping/Tour de France/ (Medien-Info) ZDF: Doping-Agentur hat Hinweise auf Eigenblutdoping von Radprofis =
Mainz/Hamburg (dpa) - Die französische Anti-Doping-Agentur AFLD erwartet nach Informationen des ZDF zweieinhalb Monate nach dem Ende der Tour de France weitere Doping-Enthüllungen. "Wir sind bereits im Besitz ernstzunehmender Hinweise auf Fälle von Eigenbluttransfusionen. Um wen es sich handelt, werden wir wohl erst später sagen können", sagte AFLD-Präsident Pierre Bordy dem TV-Sender am Mittwoch. Über die bisher bekannten Fälle hinaus seien daher weitere positive Testergebnisse von anderen Fahrern zu erwarten.
Die AFLD war bei der diesjährigen Frankreich-Rundfahrt für die Tests verantwortlich gewesen. In nachträglichen Untersuchungen wurden der Nürtinger Stefan Schumacher und der Italiener Leonardo Piepoli in der A-Probe positiv auf Doping mit dem EPO-Präparat CERA getestet. Schumacher hat bisher stets Doping bestritten.
Dem ZDF kündigte Bordry an, dass weitere Nachuntersuchungen von eingelagerten Proben verdächtiger Fahrer bevorstehen. Dabei soll es sich laut Bordry um 30 Profis handeln. Derzeit suche man zwar nur nach CERA. "Aber bald schon können wir mit dem neuen Verfahren Eigenbluttransfusionen nachweisen und wir werden dann auch damit nachtesten", sagte Bordry.
Vor dem Start der Tour hatten die Doping-Kontrolleure bei 30 Fahrern auffällige Werte festgestellt. Bei einigen Sportlern hatten sich laut ZDF die Blutwerte dann während der Rundfahrt wieder normalisiert, bei anderen aber nicht. "Einige der verdächtigen Fahrer sind wieder zurück zu ihren normalen Werten gelangt. Wir waren aber überrascht zu sehen, wie schwach deren Leistungen dann waren", sagte Bordry. dpa ha yyzz n1 vg

----------


## Kal Pedal

Samma på engelska:

*BC-CYC--Doping Tests,0255
French anti-doping chief expects more cases
*FRANKFURT, Germany (AP) -- The head of the French anti-doping agency says
there is evidence of riders transfusing their own blood during this year's
Tour de France.
Pierre Bordry told ZDF television in Germany that he expected more
positive cases as a result of a new tests designed to detect the procedure.
"We are already in possession of serious indications about own blood
transfusion," Bordry said in the interview broadcast Wednesday.
"We will soon be able to prove own blood transfusions and we will retest
all the samples," he said, according to a transcript provided by ZDF.
Until now, doping tests have been unable to detect blood transfusions
involving an athlete's own blood. The tests can detect transfusions involving
blood from another person.
Using a new lab test, French officials have exposed three riders in the
2008 race -- Stefan Schumacher of Germany and Italy's Riccardo Ricco and
Leonardo Piepoli -- for cheating with CERA, an advanced version of the blood
booster EPO.
About 30 riders are under scrutiny, Bordry said. Blood samples taken from
the riders before the race showed abnormally high readings. Some remained
high during the race but for some riders the readings dropped during the
tour.
"We were surprised to see how weak their performances were then," Bordry
told ZDF.

----------


## vetooo

En jaksa nyt kaivaa juttua esiin, mutta Gerolsteinerin paidassa Tourin ajanut Sebastian Lang kertoi haastattelussa Stefan Schumacherin käyttäytyneen hyvin poikkeavasti, kun tallin yhteisessä tilaisuudessa muut jäsenet "juhlivat testimenetelmien edistystä".

Onko kenelläkään tietoa, millä aikataululla ranskalaiset antavat tietoja mahdollisista uusista Tour-käryistä? Olympialaisten noin 5 000 näyettä aiotaan tutkia uudelleen CERA-löytöjen toivossa.

----------


## MV

> Olympialaisten noin 5 000 näyettä aiotaan tutkia uudelleen CERA-löytöjen toivossa.



Suomen mediasta on kyllä saanut sellaisen kuvan, että vain pyöräilijöiden näytteet analysoidaan uudelleen. Jos näin, ei hyvä.

----------


## Wasserträger

> En jaksa nyt kaivaa juttua esiin, mutta Gerolsteinerin paidassa Tourin ajanut Sebastian Lang kertoi haastattelussa Stefan Schumacherin käyttäytyneen hyvin poikkeavasti, kun tallin yhteisessä tilaisuudessa muut jäsenet "juhlivat testimenetelmien edistystä".



Tuossapa tuo kun just satuin lukemaan, vaikka eiköhän suurin osa tätä threadia seuraavista silmäile tuotakin sivustoa jo valmiiksi:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...ct08/oct08news

----------


## tuntematon

> Suomen mediasta on kyllä saanut sellaisen kuvan, että vain pyöräilijöiden näytteet analysoidaan uudelleen. Jos näin, ei hyvä.



Eihän kaikkia näytteitä voi testata, koska silloin kisoista pitäisi pyöräilyn lisäksi sulkea myös pikajuoksu, painonnosto, kuulantyöntö, moukarinheitto, Unkari, Bulgaria, USA ja Romania.

----------


## Deve

Pyöräily voidaan raakata olympialaista dopingin vuoksi
Sinänsä naurettavaa touhua tälläinen. Muut lajithan on sitten ihan puhtaita, järki käteen siellä KOK:ssa. Juurihan uutisoitiin joistain kävelijöistä joita kärähti, miksi ei kävelyä olla dumppaamassa pois olympilaisista tämän takia. Olisi vain samalla tavalla kohtuullista.

----------


## TurboKoo

> Eihän kaikkia näytteitä voi testata, koska silloin kisoista pitäisi pyöräilyn lisäksi sulkea myös pikajuoksu, painonnosto, kuulantyöntö, moukarinheitto, Unkari, Bulgaria, USA ja Romania.



Pelkästään pyöräilyn testejä ei voi uusia sillä urheilijoiden anonyymius poistuu testaajien silmissä. Oma kantani, ja ymmärrykseni, asiaan on kaikki tai ei mitään.

----------


## Kaitainen

Kun pyöräilijöide päänahkoja metsästetään tätä tahtia,voi pyöräily kohta olla ainoa urheilulaji,jossa ei käytetä lainkaan dopingia...

Toivoisi kyllä hieman järjenkäyttöä noihin päätöksiin. Itse olen ihmetellyt,miksi esim. Yhdysvaltojen ja Venäjän yleisurheilijat pärjäävät huomattavasti muita paremmin ja rikkovat jatkuvasti ennätyksiä. Olisikohan tällä jotain yhteyttä asiaan? Eikä muuten ole vielä pitkää aikaa siitä kun Marion Jones tunnusti douppauksen olympialaisissa ja hänhän ei tainnut olla pyöräilijä.

----------


## ketju44

Kalle Palanderin kommentit maastohiihdon ja pyöräilyn osalta kertovat karua tarinaa , että Herralta on päästä lähtenyt muutakin kun hiukset  :Vink:

----------


## kpyora

> ... Itse olen ihmetellyt,miksi esim. Yhdysvaltojen ja Venäjän yleisurheilijat pärjäävät huomattavasti muita paremmin ...



Eihän amerikkalaisilla  mene tällä  hetkellä mitenkään lujaa. Pikajuoksun selviä valtiaita ovat jamaicalaiset. Olisi tietysti mielenkiintoista tietää, miksi  :Kieli pitkällä: 

En oikein usko enää puhtaaseen urheiluun. Kun mukana on raha, on houkutus aivan liian suuri. Antidopingtyön tärkein tavoite lienee pyrkiä pitämään annokset pieninä ja sitä aineiden urheilijoille aiheuttamat vauriot siedettävinä  :Irvistys: 

Joitakin asioita voisi kuitenkin miettiä uudestaan. En ole ollenkaan varma, että nesteytys kielto on pitkäaikaisissa suorituksissa kovin fiksu. Sen verran minäkin ymmärrän fysiologiasta, että kenties sallittu ja hallittu nesteytys olisi urheilijoiden terveyden kannalta parempi ratkaisu.

----------


## buhvalo

> Kalle Palanderin kommentit maastohiihdon ja pyöräilyn osalta kertovat karua tarinaa , että Herralta on päästä lähtenyt muutakin kun hiukset



Pikkubroidille oli muinoin kalju opettaja kehunut ettei järki ja tukka pysy samassa päässä. Tähän veli oli kuitannut jotta onhan se tunnettu juttu ettei mul*un päässä kasva karvoja. :Leveä hymy: 

Joo, vaan itseasiaan. Aika turhauttavaahan tuo on että laji jossa kärytään, eli jossa myös tehdään erittäin aktiivisesti AD-työtä, joutuu silmätikuksi lajien vertailussa. Asiaa saattaisi hieman helpottaa jos tiedotusvastuu ja -oikeus siirtyisi jollekkin muulle instanssille kun ranskisten lad-toimistolle tai labralle, jolla tuntuu olevan kova tarve paistatella otsikoissa ennen kuin mitään on kerrottavaa.

----------


## Deve

Lemond pyysi että Lancelta testattaisiin VO2 maxia ja watteja, jotta huomattais mahdollinen douppaus. Miten tuo toimisi luotettavasti sitten? Eikö testattu voisi ajaa mukamas täysillä mutta kuitenkin höllää sopivasti ettei wateissa näy mitään erikoista. Itse en näistä tiedä mutta tuli vain mieleen tälläinen tuosta uutisesta.

----------


## buhvalo

Kyllä kai sen käppyröistä näkyis missä ne kynnykset on, kun suoratesti tehtäisiin, ehkä voi feikata esim.ajamalla normaalia heikommalla tekniikalla. Nettitietojen mukaanhan aerobisen kynnyksen nousu on "se pointti" veridopingilla, nythän ois hauska tietää missä se LA:lla on. Aiemminhan carmichael sanoi lancen olevan liki täysin aerobinen, jos tuo oli saavutettu Epolla, olisi sen tullut pudota melkoisesti (?). Jos aerobinen kynnys oli treenattu ylös, mikähän pointti Epon käytössä enää olisi enää ollut.

Omasta mielestä LA ei voi todistaa mitään tulevilla tekemisellään vanhoista tekemististään. Ois ajanu aikanaan sen 1h ajon ja uudestaan "täysin testattuna", siinä ois ollut raakaa dataa analysoitavaksi.

----------


## Alfred

> Kalle Palanderin kommentit maastohiihdon ja pyöräilyn osalta kertovat karua tarinaa , että Herralta on päästä lähtenyt muutakin kun hiukset



Helppohan Kallen on kuittailla, kun ei tarvitse pelätä EPO testejä. Kannattaa kuitenkin muistaa hemoglobiinin osallistuvan hapen kuljetuksen lisäksi happojen puskurointiin. Voi jopa aineen hyöty tulla urheilussa happojen puskuroinnin kautta. Paksun veren viskositeetti on kuitenkin sen verran suuri, ettei sydän jaksa sitä kunnolla pumpata. Hiihtoliitokin taloustilanne on sellainen, että EPO ampulliin sijoitetulle pääomalle saa paremman tuoton, jos se ruiskautetaan pujottelijan persauksiin. Pysyy sukset paremmin viimeisten keppien välissä, kun hapot ei kangista liika menoa.

----------


## Deve

> http://www.iltasanomat.fi/urheilu/uu...asp?id=1601013
> Kari-Pekka Kyrön mukaan Hiihtoliitto tarjosi Jari Isometsälle miljoona markkaa, jos hän ottaa yksin syyn niskoilleen dopingkärystään, eikä sotke siihen liittoa tai muita urheilijoita.



Piirainen tapansa mukaan kiistää edelleen, vaikka typerämpikin haistaa että löysät on housuissa.

----------


## very heavy

> Piirainen tapansa mukaan kiistää edelleen, vaikka typerämpikin haistaa että löysät on housuissa.



löysät housuissa???? jumalauta mieshän voi kuivua siis nesteytykseen :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Deve

Hohhoijaa, nyt kärysi sitten Kohl.

----------


## sahara

> Hohhoijaa, nyt kärysi sitten Kohl.



Tuskin kovin monelle yllätys. Tosin se, että Kohl teki vuoristoetappien maaliviivan ylityksen jälkeen kauan kuolemaa oli eräiden asiantuntijoiden mukaan merkki siitä, ettei aineita käytetä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## sahara

> En jaksa nyt kaivaa juttua esiin, mutta Gerolsteinerin paidassa Tourin ajanut Sebastian Lang kertoi haastattelussa Stefan Schumacherin käyttäytyneen hyvin poikkeavasti, kun tallin yhteisessä tilaisuudessa muut jäsenet "juhlivat testimenetelmien edistystä".



Kohlin juhlinta ei tainnut tulla täysin sydämestä. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## vetooo

Onneksi näitä sankareita jää kiinni. Harmi vaan että Gerolsteiner ei jatka sponssaamista ensi kaudella ja tallin kuskeista Schumacher jäi jo kiinni. ASO:n musta lista ei valitettavasti pidentynyt ja ranskalaistalleja ei ainakaan vielä saada lisää mukaan. Odotellaan nyt vielä muutama viikko ja katsotaan tuleeko sieltä vielä muita CERA-miehiä esiin. Toivottavasti CSC:n pojat ovat ulkona näistä laskuista vaikka huhut kovasti muuta kertovat. Ja tähän pitää heti lisätä se tieto ennen kuin nokkelat käyttäjät ehtivät teilata Dr. Damsgaardin sisäisen testausmenetelmän, että viitteitä CERA:n käytöstä ei ole pystytty huomaamaan. Damsgaardin mukaan testaus ulottuu CERA:n tunnistamiseen vasta nyt. Harmi sinänsä täydellisen luottamuksen nimissä. Kuulun kuitenkin siihen harvan tuntuiseen luokkaan, jotka pitävät Damsgaardin ohjelmaa pyöräilyn yleistä etua parantavana.

----------


## Deve

Eikös tässä ole kaikki Tour-käryt tullu nimenomaan CERAsta? On tainnut pojat vaan lähteä soitellen sotaan, eiköhän ensi vuonna taas olla hieman viisaampia.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Eikös tässä ole kaikki Tour-käryt tullu nimenomaan CERAsta? On tainnut pojat vaan lähteä soitellen sotaan, eiköhän ensi vuonna taas olla hieman viisaampia.



Siitä ei vielä keväällä kärynnyt ja lienee yleisurheilussakin niin, ettei siitä Pekingin kisoissa kärynnyt.

----------


## sahara

> Odotellaan nyt vielä muutama viikko ja katsotaan tuleeko sieltä vielä muita CERA-miehiä esiin.



_AFLD done with Tour testing – no more cases_
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...t08/oct14news2

Esimerkiksi Giron näytteitä ei testata uudelleen. Mielenkiintoista sinänsä. En ole muuten nähnyt kenenkään Giroon osallistuneen tai tallipäällikön sitä vaatineen, hmm.

----------


## NoNo

jokohan tämä on huomattu :
http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2008...16541_ur.shtml

Mielenkiintoiset ajat edessä, vaikka tuomari taisikin pistää jutun jäihin.

----------


## kmw

Kuhan paukuttelee rintsikoita. Kertois suoraan kaiken, mutta tollanen uhoilu on lapsellista. Saattaa tosin ola että Epsanjan iket ja uunilat vähän tutajaa.

----------


## VesaP

Boonen vetänyt kokaiinin lisäksi ecstasyakin (vai mitä tuo suomeksi olikaan)? Alkaa sädekehä äijän ympärillä olla jo aika olematon, ainakin omiin silmiini... Rattijuoppo, kaahailija, huumeäijä. Rankka laji vaatii rankat huvit?!

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...c08/dec09news2

Tässä kait tuo originaali artikkeli.

----------


## Sianluka

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...c08/dec16news2
näin sitten kävi Belgian "monumentille"..............

----------


## Deve

http://www.hs.fi/kotimaa/artikkeli/K.../1135242454203
Ihan mielenkiintoista juttua.





> Kun tullaan Lahden stadionille portille, oikealle kädelle jää sellainen punainen iso tiilirakennus. Hätätapauksia varten sinne oli varattu yläkertaan vinttihuoneisto. Joissakin tilanteissa urheilijan piti tulla kärkkymään ihan siihen stadionin porteille, että kun Riski antaa tiedon, ketkä joutuu, niin monot jalassa sikajuoksua sinne punaiseen taloon. Kun sinne punaiseen taloon mentiin Virpi Kuitusen kanssa, niin siellä oli naisten aerobictunti meneillään. Siitä juostiin salin läpi yläkertaan, ja monot kolisi. Turpeinen oli siellä letkun ja neulan kanssa valmiina. 
>  Minä puristelin siinä infuusiopussia, että neste tulisi mahdollisimman nopeasti. ’Ei voinut Virpi mitenkään tietää, että tässä ollaan vähän luikurihommissa.’







> Dopingin käyttö lähtee siitä, kun lyö riittävästi päätä seinään ja näkee, että olisi halua, että olisi lahjakkuutta, mutta ei ole mitään mahdollisuuksia. Se tulee siitä janosta ja kaipuusta samalle lähtöviivalle.



Ihan samaa mieltä tuosta. Kyllä sitä itsekkin alkaisi käyttämään jos olisi kaikki ne lahjat suureenkin menestykseen mutta mitään et tuu ikinä voittamaan etkä saavuttamaan jos et viitsi olla yhtä härski kuin ne muutkin. Täydellisessä maailmassa ei tätä valintaa pitäisi tehdä mutta näin asia ei vain ole.

----------


## kpyora

Ei kai kukaan ole luullut, että kestävyysurheilun huipulla olisi ilman oikeita aineita. Nythän ollaan tilanteessa, ettei suomalaisilta suksi oikein kulje kuin sprinttimatkoilla, eli voidaan päätellä suomalaisen hiihdon olevan melko puhdasta.

Minusta pyöräily on siinä mielessä rehellistä, että on vain kärähtäneitä ja niitä jotka eivät ole kärähtäneet.

----------


## OJ

> Ei kai kukaan ole luullut, että kestävyysurheilun huipulla olisi ilman oikeita aineita. Nythän ollaan tilanteessa, ettei suomalaisilta suksi oikein kulje kuin sprinttimatkoilla, eli voidaan päätellä suomalaisen hiihdon olevan melko puhdasta.
> 
> Minusta pyöräily on siinä mielessä rehellistä, että on vain kärähtäneitä ja niitä jotka eivät ole kärähtäneet.



No kyllä aineilla leikitään lajeissakin missä "dopingista ei ole mitään hyötyä" ja sen seurauksena on sitten sydänkohtauksen saaneita 18-25-vuotiaita nuoria miehiä sekä erilaisia syöpiä yms. sairastavia kavereita. Uusimman sirkushuvin, eli MMA kamppailun, parissahan on nyt suurin ja jatkuvasti kasvava EPO-kauppiaiden asiakaskunta. Viedään kaveria kuin litran mittaa siinä vaiheessa kun vastustaja jaksaa mättää sata lasissa vielä kolmannessakin erässä.

Ja pyöräily ei enää ole mikään huippu-urheilun paha poika. Jonkin verran tilannetta on tullu seurattua melko läheltä ja nykyään tilanne on aika hyvä ja ilman satsitteluakin alkaa olemaan samalla viivalla muiden kanssa.

----------


## very heavy

mma?????????

----------


## OJ

> mma?????????



Mixed martial arts, eli telkkarista tuttua UFC häkkitappelua, tosin satsia vetää muutkin kuin UFC tappelijat.

----------


## very heavy

tämä selvä ei kyl uskois et ne käyttää....................

----------


## kpyora

Odotitko jotain shakkiin liittyvää. Nuo mömmöt ovat vaarallisia ihmisille. Minusta suurin hyöty antidoping-työstä on, että ainemääriä voidaan rajata vhän vähemmän hengenvaarallsiksi. Ehkä olen pessimisti, vaikka luulen olevani realisti.

----------


## Kal Pedal

> Ei kai kukaan ole luullut, että kestävyysurheilun huipulla olisi ilman oikeita aineita. Nythän ollaan tilanteessa, ettei suomalaisilta suksi oikein kulje kuin sprinttimatkoilla, eli voidaan päätellä suomalaisen hiihdon olevan melko puhdasta.



Aika hyvin tuolla Tour de Skissä tuntui Suomalaisten suksi kulkevan, nimenomaan muilla kun sprinttiamatkoilla...

----------


## brewster

Senhän nyt on kokemus osoittanut, että huippu-urheilijan sana ei ole puupennin arvoinen, siis ovat täysiä valehtelijoita ja pettäjiä. Sehän tietysti on selvä, että kun vilpin tielle lähtee, ei sitä voi mennä tunnustamaan edes vaikka sitovat todisteet lyödään eteen. Minun puolesta voi vetää huippu-urheilun vessasta alas. Mokomat pellet joille maksetaan jumalien palkkaakin typeryydestä. Rupeisivat tekemään jotakin hyödyllistä.

----------


## OJ

Lance pääsi sitten esittelemään Catlinin "no compromise" ohjelmaa.

Proffillekin vaan viivalle kutsu kaikissa kisoissa ja portilla verikoe kaikille. Tällä systeemillä saataisiin aika iso osa douppaajista karsittua. Ei tolla kaikkea karsita pois, mutta veridoping ainakin olisi vaikeampaa. Sitten kun tämä saataisiin hiihtoon, yleisurheiluun, futikseen ja muutamaan muuhun lajiin, niin oltaisiin varmaan aika lähellä puhdasta urheilua.

----------


## NoNo

illan ohjelmaa Barackin puheen lisäksi :
http://yle.fi/urheilu/lajit/muut/200...ia_133418.html

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Toi pitää katsoa..tai toisaalta pitäisikö ostaa Iltis kun Jari ja Anne Hedmanin ero onkin peruttu. Tämä oli todella, todella hyvä tietää.

----------


## Deve

Jaa, olinkohan ainoa kuka luuli että joko joku kerkes australiassa käryämään kun tämä threadi nousi esille..

----------


## ketju44

> Toi pitää katsoa..tai toisaalta pitäisikö ostaa Iltis kun Jari ja Anne Hedmanin ero onkin peruttu. Tämä oli todella, todella hyvä tietää.



Voi mennä myös paikalliselle punttisalille. Siellä muutamat noista 50000 treenaa.
Mulla meni aikanaan 6v kun sain penkistä 150kg omapaino 80kg.  Nyt alta 20v kaveri repii jopa 200kg!! ***** kun mulla ei ollu lahjoja  :Vink: 

Toki toi Hedmanien juttu meni tän päiväsistä uutisista kärkeen  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Narujalka

Ketju44:ää lainaten: Nyt alta 20v kaveri repii jopa 200kg!!

Ei kannata masentua. Todennäköisesti tuon 20v juipin isä on voimailija, joka on pistänyt pojan teho-treenaamaan 4-vuotiaasta. Eli se 200kg on 16 vuoden kovan työn hedelmä :Sarkastinen: . Puhtailla eväillä toi koko "yli 150kg penkiltä"-jengi menee :Leveä hymy: . Niin haluan uskoa.

----------


## ketju44

Jep! Jep!  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## OJ

Ja 70kg pyöräilijä tuuppaa reippaasti yli 400w tunnin ajan ihan mummonmuusilla ja lihapyöryköillä.

----------


## mnph

Kaikki hyvin Tanskanmaalla...

----------


## ottojussi

Lyhyt suomennos olisi ollut ihan kiva. Tanska ei oo kovin hyvin hallussa, niin jäi linkin sivun lukeminen noin kahteen sekuntiin.

----------


## okka

"Rasmus Damsgaard, der har skaffet Danmark ry som verdens førende inden for bekæmpelse af doping, har bl.a. ladet sig begave med en dyr racercykel af Bjarne Riis, som han skulle kontrollere."
Eli dopingtutkija Rasmus Damsgaard myönsi ottaneensa vastaan pienen lahjan Bjarne Riisiltä (jonka dopingarvoja Damsgaardin piti tutkia....); arviolta 40000-50000 kruuna maksaneen vähän paremman fillarin. 
"Se oli vaan pieni lahja kavereiden kesken..................

----------


## ketju44

Siis mikä ongelma  :Sekaisin: 
Eikö teillä ole kavereita ?
Hyvä antaa vähästään , paha ei paljostakaan  :Vink:

----------


## kpyora

> ...Eli dopingtutkija Rasmus Damsgaard myönsi ottaneensa vastaan pienen lahjan Bjarne Riisiltä ...



Tämä nähtiin jo Lahdessa. Suomen ADT oli ainoa, joka ei kertonut omalle maajoukkueelleen uuden testin tarkkuudesta! Olen kyyninen, enkä usko puhtaaseen huippu-urheiluun. Sen sijaan uskon antidoupingtyöhön, jolla vähennetään liian suurten annosten riskejä.  :Vihainen:

----------


## A R:nen

> "Rasmus Damsgaard, der har skaffet Danmark ry som verdens førende inden for bekæmpelse af doping, har bl.a. ladet sig begave med en dyr racercykel af Bjarne Riis, som han skulle kontrollere."
> Eli dopingtutkija Rasmus Damsgaard myönsi ottaneensa vastaan pienen lahjan Bjarne Riisiltä (jonka dopingarvoja Damsgaardin piti tutkia....); arviolta 40000-50000 kruuna maksaneen vähän paremman fillarin. 
> "Se oli vaan pieni lahja kavereiden kesken..................



Mitä nyt että jutun ensimmäiset sanat ovat "sidste år", viime vuonna Bjarne Riisille itselleen tuskin on tehty yhtäkään dopingtestiä. Damsgaardhan on muutenkin ollut vuosikaudet Riisin joukkueen palkollinen joukkueen omasta antidopingohjelmasta vastaavana.

----------


## A R:nen

> Kyllä Saksa on paska maa suomalaiselle urheilijalle...ensin 8 minuuttia päihin ekalla kierroksella, komissaarit ottaa pois ekan kiekan jälkeen, vitutukseltasi et huomaa katsoa "arvontalistaa" (käytännössä ekana heivanneet saattaa joutua aika usein testiin, pääsevät testaajat nopeammin pois kisoista...) , myöhemmin saat kuulla että olis pitäny olla testissä ja lopputuloksena vuoden kilpailukielto. Voimia vaan Hannalle!



Eikös tämä ole melkein vastaava kuin äskettäinen kokonaan vapauttavalla päätöksellä ratkennut Jonathan Pagen tapaus? Laki on kaikille sama, vain tuomiot vaihtelevat, tai jotain...

----------


## Pekka L

Onks tää jo laajasti tiedossa?
http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2009...81050_ur.shtml
Ei sillä, että hirveesti kiinnostaisi. Oon mä tuon nimen jossain kuullut.

----------


## OJ

> Mitä nyt että jutun ensimmäiset sanat ovat "sidste år", viime vuonna Bjarne Riisille itselleen tuskin on tehty yhtäkään dopingtestiä. Damsgaardhan on muutenkin ollut vuosikaudet Riisin joukkueen palkollinen joukkueen omasta antidopingohjelmasta vastaavana.



Peeärrää koko homma ja nyt joku koittaa heikoilla pohjilla katsoa kortit.

----------


## very heavy

jaha veli-venäläinen on lehtitietojen mukaan keksiny uuden "mömmön"

----------


## Kaitainen

> jaha veli-venäläinen on lehtitietojen mukaan keksiny uuden "mömmön"



 
http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2009...29718_ur.shtml

----------


## Janu

Edelleenkin väitän ja uskon, että _kaikki_ jotka urheilussa pärjäävät kansainvälisellä tasolla käyttävät kiellettyjä aineita. Pelkkää pelleilyä väittää ja teeskennellä etteikö niin olisi.

Selkeintä ja helpointa olisi lopettaa teeskentely ja ihan reilusti sallia kaikki mahdolliset aineet ja pistää ne ihan apteekkiin myyntiin, elleivät jo ole. Niihin voisi sitten pistää vaikka haittaveron kattamaan niistä yhteiskunnalle aiheutuneita kustannuksia.

Ja mie en oo kyllä salilla ikinä törmänny mihinkään lääkekaappeihin  :Sekaisin:  Taidanki käydä ihan mummojen ja naisten saleilla joissa kovimmat aineet on nitrot ja e-pillerit  :Nolous: 

Noi penkkipunnertajasankarit on usein melko hassuja kun usein ne ei nosta kyykystä juurikaan sen enempää ku penkistä. Se pena ku kehittää sitä snagarimassaa mitä TosiMies tarvii, ei tarvii mitää narukäsien pyllistelyjä tehä! Vai liekö ne sit tietämättäni niitä lääkekaappeja ja sisältävät lääkeaineita jotka ei tehoo ku ylävartaloon?

Vaa ehä mie tiiä muuta ku et Bjarne Riis sano notta "juu, käytinhä mie ja ainoo sivuvaikutus oli, että pyörä kulki kovempaa".

----------


## ketju44

http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2009...37228_ur.shtml

----------


## Soolo

Mitä tähän sitten sanoisi...

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?id=news/2009/feb09/feb11news3

----------


## vetooo

Toivottavasti tämä Puerto saataisiin vihdoin ja viimein lopullisesti pakettiin. Homma on sinänsä erikoinen, kun espanjalainen tuomari on jo kahdesti määrännyt casen uudelleen avattavaksi. Älkää sulkeko enää kolmatta kertaa. Saa nähdä miten homma kehittyy. Valverdestä tämä taitaa lähteä avautumaan, toivottavasti näin.

----------


## L'una

Perusinsinööri Veijo Miettisen lehdessä juttu: :No huh!:  :No huh!: 

http://www.tekniikkatalous.fi/tk/art...&wtm=-10022009

Tuomas Kangasniemi,    10.02.2009, 09:07                       *Super-doping löydetty: 35 % paremmat suoritukset ja väsymys tippuu viidesosaan*

                                 	                                    	     Yksi parhaista doping-aineista koskaan on keksitty – ainakin, jos    hiirikokeiden tulokset onnistutaan toistamaan ihmisillä. Ranskalaisen    tutkimusryhmän mukaan _myo_-inositolitrispyrofosfaatti (itpp)    parantaa kipeiden hiirten suorituskykyä 35 prosenttia, jos nämä juovat sitä    veteen liuotettuna, ja jopa 60 prosenttia, jos ainetta ruiskutetaan suoraan    lihaksiin.  
  New Scientistin uutinen kertoo kuitenkin, että kemikaali tepsii myös    terveisiin yksilöihin, sillä se nostaa veren hapenkuljetuskykyä 35    prosentilla. Parannuksen taustalla on se, että inositolin ja hemoglobiinin    kompleksi luovuttaa happensa kudoksiin täydellisemmin kuin pelkkä    hemoglobiini – ei se, että kompleksi sitoisi enemmän happea.  

[Kuva: Wikimedia Commons]


  Suorituskyvyn paranemisen lisäksi itpp:n vaikutuksiin kuuluu lihasväsymyksen    väheneminen harjoitusten jälkeen. Kolme päivää harjoitusten jälkeen    inositolia nauttineiden hiirten lihaksissa hapenpuutteesta kertova indeksi    oli 80 prosenttia alempi eli viisi kertaa pienempi kuin muilla hiirillä.  
  Tutkimusryhmän johtaja, Jean-Marie Lehn Strasbourgin    yliopistosta, pitää itpp:n vaikutuksia merkittävinä, sillä kemikaali ei tuo    kudoksiin uusia kemiallisia prosesseja, jotka usein ovat haitallisia. Sen    sijaan inositolipyrofosfaatti ainoastaan parantaa luonnollisen hapensiirron    tehoa.  
  Lisäksi myo-inositolia esiintyy ihmiskehossa luonnostaan, vaikka molekyylistä    hiirikokeissa käytetty trifosfaattiesteri ei olekaan biomolekyyli, vaan se    annosteltiin hiiriin ulkopuolelta.  
  Lehn kuitenkin muistuttaa, että ainetta on turha toivoa voivansa käyttää    kilpaurheilussa. ”Se huomataan testeissä erittäin helposti”, hän sanoo.  
  Lehnin ryhmä on aloittamassa kliiniset eli ihmisillä tehtävät kokeet itpp:llä    mahdollisimman pian. New Scientistin uutinen ennakoi, että kemikaalia voisi    käyttää muun muassa sydänlihaksen sairauksien hoitoon.  
* Mikä kemikaali? * 

  Inositoli on systemaattiselta nimeltään 1,2,3,4,5,6-sykloheksaaniheksaoli.    Tämä tarkoittaa kuuden hiiliatomin tyydyttynyttä rengasta, jonka jokaiseen    hiileen on kiinnittynyt täsmälleen yksi hydroksyyliryhmä (–OH).  
  Inositolitrispyrofosfaatti taas tarkoittaa, että hydroksyyliryhmistä kolme on    esteröity pyrofosfaattihapolla. New Scientist ei maininnut, mitkä ryhmät    ovat kyseessä.  
  Etuliite _myo_ viittaa inositolin luonnossa esiintyvään muotoon, _cis_-1,2,3,5-_trans_-4,6-inositoliin.    Tästä isomeerista on vielä olemassa kaksi peilikuvamuotoa.  
 :No huh!:

----------


## tuntematon

http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/muut/yleisu.../1135243653066

Taas terve parikymppinen urheilija kuollut sydänkohtaukseen. Eipä ole ihme, että Suomen armeijakin on huolissaan nuorten kunnosta ja terveydentilasta. Eikä mulla tosiaankaan ole mitään perusteluja sille, että laitan tämän doping-topicciin.

----------


## vetooo

Damsgaard ryssii hiihdon puolella. Toivottavasti pyöräilyssä menee paremmin, vaikka Riis onkin Damsgaardin hyvä frendi.

http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2009...20414_ur.shtml

----------


## YT

Eiköhän tämä Damsgaard ole jo nähty.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Damsgaardin jutun voi käsittää eri tavoilla..mahdollinen tarkoitus oli ajattaa Wada miinaan tai osoittaa sääntöepäkohta 'hups-oho' liikkeellä? Ei kannata vielä olla kovin vahingoniloinen, koska Damsgaard on sanonut, että parilla muullakin hiihtomaalla on urheilijoita joilla jauhot ei ole puhtaat; toinen maa on iso, toinen maa on pieni.

----------


## Deve

Valverden seuraava tiimi taitaakin löytyä sitten Rock Racingista.

----------


## OJ

> Damsgaard ryssii hiihdon puolella. Toivottavasti pyöräilyssä menee paremmin, vaikka Riis onkin Damsgaardin hyvä frendi.
> 
> http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2009...20414_ur.shtml



Ach...kätevä tekosyy Astanalle, että voivat antaa Damsgaardille kenkää kun voi vedota epäpätevyyteen. 

Ei mitään järkeä pitää sellaista tohtoria palkkalistoilla, joka puhelee, että kova rasitus laskee veriarvoja eikä suinkaan kohota niitä. Tommonen tohtori vaan pissii tiimin muroihin noilla valheillaan.

ToC kisaan viitaten. Aika uskomatonta, että huipulla oleva ammattipyöräilijä kykenee parantamaan FTP tehojaan 17-18 prosentilla viikossa. Jopa heikossa lähtökunnossa olevalle lahjakkaalle aloittelijalle tommonen parannus tarkoittaa 6-8 viikon suunnitelmallista työtä jos edes onnistuu. Tätäkin mielenkiintoisempaa on lukea asiantuntijoiden selityksiä, että mistä tämmöinen parannus johtuu, milloin on kyseessä alamäessä polkeminen milloin polkemistekniikan parantuminen. Ei se pyöräily mihinkään ole puhdistunut, satsittaminen on vaan kehittynyt.

----------


## buhvalo

> ToC kisaan viitaten. Aika uskomatonta, että huipulla oleva ammattipyöräilijä kykenee parantamaan FTP tehojaan 17-18 prosentilla viikossa... Ei se pyöräily mihinkään ole puhdistunut, satsittaminen on vaan kehittynyt.



Ensinnäkin, hienoa että pukkasit nämä oikeiden otsikoiden alle. :Vink: 

Ootko tosiaan sitä mieltä että on menetelmä millä voidaan ja uskalletaan kesken kisan parantaa tuloksia noin reippaasti. Jos se eponkin hyöty on tasoa 7% parhaimmillaan, mikäli oikein muistan.

----------


## ketju44

> Ootko tosiaan sitä mieltä että on menetelmä millä voidaan ja uskalletaan kesken kisan parantaa tuloksia noin reippaasti.



Kaisa Variksenkin kohdalla joku toopinki asiantuntia sanoi , että käyttö tiedettiin jo kauan , mutta näyte piti saada tunnilleen oikealla hetkellä jotta käry tuli. En nyt muista äijän nimee , enkä googlailemallakaan löytänyt tota juttua.

----------


## OJ

> Ensinnäkin, hienoa että pukkasit nämä oikeiden otsikoiden alle.
> 
> Ootko tosiaan sitä mieltä että on menetelmä millä voidaan ja uskalletaan kesken kisan parantaa tuloksia noin reippaasti. Jos se eponkin hyöty on tasoa 7% parhaimmillaan, mikäli oikein muistan.



Niin voihan tossa olla sellainen mahdollisuus, että muut etapit oli vaan lenkkeilyä ja sitten tempossa annettiin hanaa ihan kunnolla. Aika kummallista jos näin oli päätetty toimia.

Ehkä 7% maksimiin, mutta kynnyksellä hyödyt onkin paljon suuremmat. Jos kuitenkin oli ihan puhtaasti tehty tulos, niin sitten voidaan puhua pyöräilyn suurimmasta lahjakkuudesta.

----------


## buhvalo

> Niin voihan tossa olla sellainen mahdollisuus, että muut etapit oli vaan lenkkeilyä ja sitten tempossa annettiin hanaa ihan kunnolla. Aika kummallista jos näin oli päätetty toimia.
> 
> Ehkä 7% maksimiin, mutta kynnyksellä hyödyt onkin paljon suuremmat. Jos kuitenkin oli ihan puhtaasti tehty tulos, niin sitten voidaan puhua pyöräilyn suurimmasta lahjakkuudesta.




Noo, veikkaisin ettei sen tehotasot ole viikon aikana noin paljon hypänneet vaan nuo viimeiset ovat ne "todelliset" eikä aiemmin ole luukkutettu. Tehothan sinänsä ovat kohtuu kovat ellei ukolle ole tullut massaa yli wikistä löytyneen 77kg:n.

----------


## Gran Turismo

Ei kovin luotettavan tuntuista touhua.
http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/mmhiihdot/a.../1135243859040

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

Hmm...
http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/artikkeli/K.../1135244217620

----------


## usko juntunen

Jatkuuko paukuttelu??

http://www.mtv3.fi/urheilu/muutlajit...2?ampumahiihto

http://www.mtv3.fi/urheilu/muutlajit...3?ampumahiihto

edit. näköjään jatkuu

----------


## Tuomas

Aika paukku ! Onhan tuolla ollut puhetta siitä 6 kk:n karanteenista, mutta tällaisessa tilanteessa ei sitä kyllä taideta vaatia kun kilpailukiellon kumoaminen tuli ilman ennakkoilmoitusta.

Sitten vaan veikkailua että missä ympyröissä Vaakku seuraavaksi tavataan? Kyröhän on intohimoinen pyöräilymies  :Vink:  .

Jyväskyläläisiltä varmaan joskus kuullaan huhuja?

----------


## usko juntunen

> Kaisa Variksenkin kohdalla joku toopinki asiantuntia sanoi , että käyttö tiedettiin jo kauan , mutta näyte piti saada tunnilleen oikealla hetkellä jotta käry tuli. En nyt muista äijän nimee , enkä googlailemallakaan löytänyt tota juttua.



 :Irvistys:  Eikä onnistu sittenkään, oisko harrastelijoiden puuhastelua?  Kyllä suurtietäjä on tittelinsä ansainnu  :Leveä hymy: 

Vaan pitää olla hyvä pokka jos vielä meinaa viivalle!

----------


## juppepuputti

> Eikä onnistu sittenkään, oisko harrastelijoiden puuhastelua? Kyllä suurtietäjä on tittelinsä ansainnu 
> 
> Vaan pitää olla hyvä pokka jos vielä meinaa viivalle!



Niin, tuliko käry vai ei? Juridisesti ajatellen käryä ei tullut, kuten Variksen asiainhoitaja muistaa toistaa, mutta ei hän siinä mitään epäselvää siinä mielessä ollut, että olivatko näytteet positiivisia vai ei. Eli voisi sanoa että kaikin muin tavoin paitisi muodollisesti (juridisesti) käry tuli. Kiintoisaa nähdä mikä instanssi on niin hölmö että ottaa varis/kyrö kaksikon vielä huomaansa. Se kun on aikamoinen taloudellinen itsemurha, moraalia sen sijaan on turha enää ammattiurheilussa huudella.

----------


## tempokisu

> Kiintoisaa nähdä mikä instanssi on niin hölmö että ottaa varis/kyrö kaksikon vielä huomaansa. Se kun on aikamoinen taloudellinen itsemurha, moraalia sen sijaan on turha enää ammattiurheilussa huudella.



Kyllä varmasti Kaisa kilpaurheilussa nähdään, mikäänhän ei estä kisoihin osallistumista? Triathlon? Kaisahan on tunnetusti himoharjoittelija. 
Työpaikan löytäminen sensijaan voi olla hankalampaa... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## bere

Asialinjoilla tääl taas mennään. Entäs Kaisan mahdollisuudet menestyä rakkauden saralla?

Kyllä työtä tekevälle löytyy.

----------


## juppepuputti

niinpä niin. sillä toisinaan tarvittavalla moraalilla ei juuri sijaa tämän päivän urheilussa ole. kisoihin vaan kuhan laji löytyy.pyöräily vois olla yksi vaihtoehto, kaikki varmaan toivottavat tervetulleeksi, Kaisa kun on himoharjoittelija. Sen sijaan en ymmärrä miksi työpaikan saanti olisi vaikeaa, ei hän ole tehnyt mitään väärää kilpaurheilun ulkopuolella. Pitääkö ymmärtää niin että paheksutaan moraalisesti työelämän saralla, mutta kaikki käy sikäli kun ollaan urheilun puolella? Huh huh.

----------


## kpyora

> Asialinjoilla tääl taas mennään. Entäs Kaisan mahdollisuudet menestyä rakkauden saralla?



Koska tahansa  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## ketju44

> Entäs Kaisan mahdollisuudet menestyä rakkauden saralla?



Tarkoitatko siis "ammattilaiseksi"  :Sekaisin:

----------


## hannupulkkinen

> Tarkoitatko siis "ammattilaiseksi"



Noh! Antaa Kaisan nyt rauhassa löytää lajinsa. 
Ajatelkaahan kuinka kova juttu hänelle olisi tulla taas urheilijana julkisuuteen.
Varmaan joka toimittaja on kiinnostunut. Jonkun verran voi helpottaa se, että moni lehti tarjoaa hyvät rahat yksinoikeudesta raportoida eka esiintyminen urheilukamppeissa.

----------


## ketju44

Kaisa ei vai taida olla "juttunaisia". Ainakaan ei ole julkisuudessa paistatellut. Varmaan olisi jo aikaisemmin saanut seiskalehdeltä muutamat rantalomat.

Kaisa pyöräilemään  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tempokisu

> Asialinjoilla tääl taas mennään. Entäs Kaisan mahdollisuudet menestyä rakkauden saralla?
> 
> Kyllä työtä tekevälle löytyy.



No ei muuten aina löydy, ihan tiedoksi vaan  :Irvistys: , ainakaan kovin helpolla. Vanhat "synnit" ( joiksi esimerkiksi sairaus näemmä lasketaan) painavat.

Rakkausasiat taas ovat niin monimutkaisia prosesseja, että yksin Herra tietää miksi, ja miksi ei. 

Moni voi, ja on varmasti, toista mieltä mutta ite ole erinomaisen tyytyväinen että on työtä, ja tämä toinen asia on onnellisesti ohi. Häiriö aivojen toiminnassa selvästi ollut... :Nolous:

----------


## StantheMan

http://nyvelocity.com/content/interv...9/paul-kimmage

Tulipa mieleen, että pitää tilata Astanan tämän vuoden paita. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Deve

Dopingin käyttö lähtee siitä halusta päästä samalle viivalle muiden huippujen kanssa, se on vain välttämätön asia menestyksen kannalta huippu-urheilussa monen muun asian lisäksi. Käyttääkö vai ei, saattaa olla päätös mikä päättää tuleeko kuskista suurmestari vai vain yksi monista pelotonin tuntemattomista naamoista.

Kovin mies kuitenkin voittaa.

----------


## Gran Turismo

> Dopingin käyttö lähtee siitä halusta päästä samalle viivalle muiden huippujen kanssa, se on vain välttämätön asia menestyksen kannalta huippu-urheilussa monen muun asian lisäksi. Käyttääkö vai ei, saattaa olla päätös mikä päättää tuleeko kuskista suurmestari vai vain yksi monista pelotonin tuntemattomista naamoista.
> 
> Kovin mies kuitenkin voittaa.



Jos kukaan ei douppaa, niin kovin kuski on yleensä se, jolla on perintötekijöinään hyvä hapenotto ja hyvät veriarvot. Jos taas kaikki saisivat doupata niin paljon kuin haluaisivat niin suhde lahjattoman ja lahjakkaan kuskin välillä pysyisi samana. Mutta kun veriarvoille on määrätty kattoarvot, niin lahjakas kuski, jolla on valmiiksi korkeat veriarvot, ei voi paljoa doupata kun alkaa katto lähestyä.  Lahjaton kuski voi doupata paljona saavuttaakseen kattoarvot.

Oikeastaan noilla veriarvojen kattorajoilla on tasapäistetty urheilua. Kaikki douppaavat sinne ylärajalle saakka. Loppuen lopuksi kaikki ovat taas sitä samaa massaa.
Lahjakkaimmat kuskit kärsivät dopingista eniten, kun lahjattomat voivat ostaa apteekista samat ominaisuudet mitä heillä on valmiiksi.

----------


## MV

> Jos kukaan ei douppaa, niin kovin kuski on yleensä se, jolla on perintötekijöinään hyvä hapenotto ja hyvät veriarvot.



Kovin kuski ehkä, muttei paras. Pyöräilyn historia on täynnä näitä fyysisesti ylivertaisia kuskeja tyyliin Poulidor, Zoetemelk, Ocaña, Ullrich. Joita ei kuitenkaan (Ocañaa ehkä lukuunottamatta) pidetä aikakautensa parhaina.

----------


## kh74

> Kovin kuski ehkä, muttei paras. Pyöräilyn historia on täynnä näitä fyysisesti ylivertaisia kuskeja tyyliin Poulidor, Zoetemelk, Ocaña, Ullrich. Joita ei kuitenkaan (Ocañaa ehkä lukuunottamatta) pidetä aikakautensa parhaina.



Koska Armstrong, Anquetil ja muut parhaat oli paremmin lääkittyjä?

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Koska Armstrong, Anquetil ja muut parhaat oli paremmin lääkittyjä?



Urheilussa ei pelkkä fysiikka riitä, pitää olla myös henkisesti vahva ja taktisesti taitava. Ehkä näissä asioissa esim Ullrich antoi sitten Lancelle tasoitusta. 

Tuohon USA vs. Saksa douppaus-osaamiseen en ota kantaa.

----------


## MV

> Urheilussa ei pelkkä fysiikka riitä, pitää olla myös henkisesti vahva ja taktisesti taitava. Ehkä näissä asioissa esim Ullrich antoi sitten Lancelle tasoitusta.



Niin, oliko se Zülle kun karkasi Indurainilta ylämäessä. Indurain otti alamäessä kiinni, ja seuraavassa karkuun. Ullrich teki samanlaisen mokan sillä etapilla kun Armstrong kaatui. Ja monesti muulloinkin. Poulidor oli noiden voimaa kuluttavien, mutta taktisesti tyhmien iskujen erikoismies.

----------


## tempokisu

Uutisoinnin mukaan Kaisa Varis haluaa vielä kisailla. Kuulemma kyse on vain siitä, miten korkealle tavoitteet asetetaan. 
 :Sarkastinen: ...jaa, kuvittelin että kyse on enemmänkin ja ensisijaisesti siitä, minkä seuran ja lajiliiton alaisena "huolitaan" kilpailemaan.

----------


## vetooo

Ullen luottomies Pevenage kertoilee vähän dopingista:

http://www.velonews.com/article/9009...t-one-fuentes-

Kohl myöntänyt doupanneensa 2005 - >

Juttu löytyy cyclingnewsistä.

----------


## PHI

Valverdelle pukkaa 2 vuoden kilpailukieltoa.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...r09/apr01news3

----------


## vetooo

Itävallassa on oma Fuentes-klinikka:

http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2009...58599_ur.shtml

----------


## StantheMan

http://www.savonsanomat.fi/mielipide...tivirhe/407274

Oliko Landis sittenkin oikeassa? Samanlaista tohelointiahan se laboratorion toiminta oli Landisin tapauksessakin.

----------


## YT

Nythän niitä sääntöjä muutettiin vuoden alusta sellaiseksi, että urheilija ei voi enää viivyttää B-näytteen analyysiä.

----------


## OJ

> http://www.savonsanomat.fi/mielipide...tivirhe/407274
> 
> Oliko Landis sittenkin oikeassa? Samanlaista tohelointiahan se laboratorion toiminta oli Landisin tapauksessakin.



Niin ja Schumi ja muutama muu?

----------


## tuntematon

Olen kerran aiemmin ollut tilanteessa, jossa sain kuunnella puolustusasianajajan selontekoa vakavasta rikoksesta syytetyn ihmisen tekemisistä ja voin sanoa, että sekin oli juuri tuollaista selittelyä. Silloin se kuulosti vakuuttavalta ja uskoinkin siihen, mutta myöhemmin oikeuslaitos päätti tuomita syytetyn usean vuoden ehdottomaan ja "suomut" karisivat silmiltäni. En usko sanaakaan tuosta täysin yksipuolisesta "tiedotteesta." Mitä kaikkea Kaisa Varikselle epäedullista siinä jätetään kertomatta?

----------


## StantheMan

Edellisestä viestistäni sain punaista. Jospa tällä pääsisi vihreiden kirjoihin.

http://nyvelocity.com/content/interv...chael-ashenden :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tuntematon

> Edellisestä viestistäni sain punaista. Jospa tällä pääsisi vihreiden kirjoihin.



Mitäs menit vihjaamaan, että Vaakku vois olla syytön. Eniveis, nyt kun CAS on todennut Variksen syyttömäksi, niin tämä asianajajan selostus on pelkästään imagokampanjaa, jolla pyritään saamaan yleinen mielipide Vaakun puolelle ja siten seurajohtajat päästämään Vaakku taas kisaamaan.

Vaan ahdistelevatko ranut taas Lancea, vai huijaako Lance? Kaikki puhuvat omaan pussiinsa ja asiat päätetään tunnetasolla keltaisen lehden palstalla: http://thisjustin.bicycling.com/2009...ada-code-.html

----------


## Tumppi

Masentunut mies.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...r09/apr17news3

----------


## Soolo

vihdoinkin jäi toinenkin kaksonen kiinni...  :Leveä hymy: 

masennusta missään nimessä väheksymättä, mutta saattaakohan Hamiltonin kovat doping kuurit olla osasyynä siihen?

Toivottavasti mies pääsee jaloilleen, ikävä juttu kaiken kaikkiaan.

----------


## Soolo

Rebellin kärynnyt CERA.sta Pekingissä. 6 muuta urheilijaa jäänyt kiinni samasta aineesta. yksi urheilija kärynnyt kahdesti.


lisää edittiä, tuorein tässä
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090428/...2avWnK.XELMxIF

----------


## m e r k s

Sääli, iäti ikuinen kakkonen.  :Sekaisin:

----------


## wanderer

CERA-testit yllättivät sitten uusintakierroksella.
3xyu, 2x pyörä ja 1x painonnosto (miksi epoa painonnostossa??).
Yu:ssa miesmitalisti ja Rebellin nostettu tapetille..
http://yle.fi/urheilu/lajit/muut/200...ta_145040.html

----------


## sahara

Rebellin on ollut selvä tapaus, eikä vähiten Oil for Drugs casen ansiosta. 

Yllättyisin, mikäli pyöräilykäryjä ei tule enempää.

----------


## PHI

Jokohan CERA:n seuraava, testeissä näkymätön kehitysversio on jo käytössä :Sekaisin: ? 
Todennäköisesti.

----------


## OJ

> Jokohan CERA:n seuraava, testeissä näkymätön kehitysversio on jo käytössä? 
> Todennäköisesti.



Dynepo? Ei vaan ole seuraava vaan edeltävä versio. Ehkä saatavuus on ollut hidasteena.

----------


## Schöne Scheisse

Rebellinin tapaus on jotenkin masentava kevään klassikoiden innostuneelle katsojalle, mutta nykyisistä ajajista lähinnä Andreas Klödeniin liittyvä Telekom/T-Mobile-dopingpaukun uusimmat vaiheet ovat hupaisampaa luettavaa. Saksaa inhoaville kaksiosainen juttu englanniksi: 
http://www.spiegel.de/international/...621414,00.html

----------


## NoNo

No tämä kai sitten oli tässä http://yle.fi/urheilu/lajit/muut/200...ui_145100.html
Onkohan B-näyte jo tsekattu ? Perin valitettavaa sanoisi Ahtisaari.

----------


## vetooo

Jälleen yhden pitkänlinjan pyöräilijän komea ura päättyä vähemmän komeasti.

Davide Rebellin
9.8.1971, San Bonifacio, Italia

Ammattilainen 1992-

Tallit
1992–1994 MG Bianchi
1995 Maglificio MG-Technogym
1996 Polti
1997 Française des Jeux
1998–1999 Polti
2000–2001 Liquigas-Pata
2002–2008 Gerolsteiner
2009 Serramenti PVC Diquigiovanni-Androni Giocattoli

54 voittoa ammattilaisuralla

Suurimmat voitot
1 x San Sebastian
1 X Tirreno-Adriatico
1 x Amstel Gold Race
1 x Liege-Bastogne-Liege
1 x Pariisi-Nizza
3 x Fleche Wallone
1 x Giro d'Italia etappivoitto
6 päivää Maglia Rosassa

----------


## Deve

Kummallista että maantiepyöräilyn käryssä mainitaan nimi heti. Missäs yleisurheilijoiden nimet viipyy? Mielenkiinnolla odottelen tuota miesten kultamitalistin nimeä.

----------


## YT

> Kummallista että maantiepyöräilyn käryssä mainitaan nimi heti. Missäs yleisurheilijoiden nimet viipyy? Mielenkiinnolla odottelen tuota miesten kultamitalistin nimeä.



No kun se maantiepyöräilijä oli italialainen. Joidenkin muiden maiden olympiakomiteat ja lajiliitot eivät ole niin avoimia.

----------


## VesaP

Eikös tuosta Gerolsteiner tiimistä ole nyt jo ainakin 3 heeboa kärynnyt viimevuonna... :Vihainen:  Saatanan amatöörit.  :Vihainen:

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> Missäs yleisurheilijoiden nimet viipyy? Mielenkiinnolla odottelen tuota miesten kultamitalistin nimeä.



Jotenkin tuosta NoNo:n linkistä voisi päätellä, että kultamitalistin nimi on Rashid Ramzi.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## NoNo

> No kun se maantiepyöräilijä oli italialainen. Joidenkin muiden maiden olympiakomiteat ja lajiliitot eivät ole niin avoimia.



Tossa olisi syytä olla varovainen ellei myös B-näytettä ole analysoitu tai urheilija kertonut käyttäneensä. Viime aikoina kotimaasta on esimerkki asiasta. Ihan urheilijan oikeusturvankin takia.

----------


## vetooo

> Eikös tuosta Gerolsteiner tiimistä ole nyt jo ainakin 3 heeboa kärynnyt viimevuonna... Saatanan amatöörit.



Kolme toistaiseksi ja mikä koomisinta, ex-tallin kolme nimekkäintä kaveria. Myös pari vuotta sitten Gerolsteinerissa uransa lopettanutta Totschnigia epäillään vahvasti, mutta vedenpitävät todisteet puuttuvat.

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

> Jälleen yhden pitkänlinjan pyöräilijän komea ura päättyä vähemmän komeasti.
> 
> Davide Rebellin



Voi Davide, minkä menit tekemään.

----------


## ketju44

Kannattaisko kohta alkaa testaan , jos löytyis "puhdas" ammattipyöräilijä  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## passo

> Kannattaisko kohta alkaa testaan , jos löytyis "puhdas" ammattipyöräilijä



+1 ammattiurheiljioita?

----------


## okka



----------


## Perugia

Katusha -tallin itävaltalainen kuski Christian Pfannberger viimeisin käryäjä.

----------


## OJ

> Katusha -tallin itävaltalainen kuski Christian Pfannberger viimeisin käryäjä.



Ja elinikäinen mahdollisesti edessä.

"Kelle nalli napsahtaa, nalli napsahtaa?"

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

Vähän OT, mutta tämän ketjun tagit pisti hymyilemään. "doping, ruisku ja TALONMIES?"

----------


## Schöne Scheisse

Pfannbergerinkin käry olisi tiedon mukaan EPO:sta. Mies itse "ei ole mitään ottanut" ja lupaa "käydä läpi viimeisimmänkin oikeusasteen".  Vuonna 2004 kilpailukielto tuli testosteronista ja silloinkin mentiin Lausannen ja CAS:in kautta.

----------


## buhvalo

> Vähän OT, mutta tämän ketjun tagit pisti hymyilemään. "doping, ruisku ja TALONMIES?"



Tagiksi vois lisätä vielä ainakin hammastahnan, kaljuuntumisen eston, viskin ja kadonneen kaksosen.

----------


## scf_

Martti Vainio, talonmies ja steroidit. "Martti Vainio jäi kiinni dopingista vuoden 1984 olympialaisissa. Ensimmäisen selityksen mukaan "talonmies oli antanut väärän piikin"."

Olisko tuo tapaus tuon tagin takana?

----------


## vetooo

Tom Boonen and always koka-kokaa.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...y09/may09news2

----------


## Lasse

> Tom Boonen and always koka-kokaa.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...y09/may09news2



No voi saamari että pitää lahjakkaan kuskin läträtä noilla jauhoilla, vain sen takia että saa pään sekaisin ilman kuntovaikutuksia.  :Vihainen:

----------


## ketju44

Kun on urheiluaddikti on pää saatava sekaisin muilla "mömmöillä" , että voi hetken rentoutua ?

----------


## bere

Eipä noista suorituskuntoon vaikuttamattomista aineista pitäisi imo rangaista sen enempää kuin mitä tavalliselle tallaajalle tulisi seuraamuksia. Eli ei kisakieltoja jne. Yksityisasioita.

Harmillinen juttu kuitenkin, olisi luullut Boonenin oppineen viimekerrasta.

----------


## Höysö

Kokaiinihän on loistava stimulantti. Todellakin pystyy vetää treenejä kovemmalla intensiteetillä, hyvä doping aine. Kyllähän se tavallista kaurapuuro uskovaista järkyttää kun huumeet onkin ihan hyviä juttuja urheilijalle.
 Vieläkös vanhakunnon Belgian pata on käytössä? Siihenhän kuulu: Amfetamiinia, kokaiinia, heroiiniä.. kuulukos muuta? en muista.

----------


## bere

Toi nyt on vaan roskapuhetta, kokaiinin "hyödyt" liikuntasuorituksessa on negatiiviset.
Kaipa belgian mixissä kokaiinia on ollut mukana vitutusta torjumassa?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Harmillinen juttu kuitenkin, olisi luullut Boonenin oppineen viimekerrasta.



Samaa mieltä, harmi jos Boonenin ura sortuu tämän tyyppiseen sekoiluun. Vähän sellaiset mattinykäs-fiilikset. 
Huhtikuun Procyclingissä oli just iso juttu Boonenista, jossa häntä sanottiin pyöräilyn Beckhamiksi. Näyttävä ja edustava kaveri josta markkinamiehet tykkää. Nämä koka-sekoilut kyllä karkoittaa ne markkinamiehet ja hyvät sponssi-rahat. Huhujen mukaan Northwave olisi lopettanut kenkä-sponssin viime sekoilun takia...

----------


## Höysö

Näinhän se taitaa tosiaan olla ja käsittääkseni kokaiini on sydämmelle erittäin raskasta. Ihmeen kovaa tollanen "narkomaani" kuitenkin päästelee, ei uskois.

----------


## Patterson

Pystyykö kokkelilla peittelemään muita aineita, esimerkiksi Epoa?

----------


## Kal Pedal

Ei minunkaan mielestä pitäisi kuulua doping-ketjuun. Muutenkin arvelluttava hypetys: Hyvin monet huippu-urheilijat käyvät treenin tai kilpailun jälkeen kaljalla. Mutta heti kun joku pössyttelee tai vetää kokaa nokkaan niin moraalipaniikin aalto nousee.

----------


## ketju44

> ......... Hyvin monet huippu-urheilijat käyvät treenin tai kilpailun jälkeen kaljalla. Mutta heti kun joku pössyttelee tai vetää kokaa nokkaan niin moraalipaniikin aalto nousee.



Ja minä kun en kilpaurheile , niin en tiedä siitä mitään mutta koka ja mari kuuluu ainakin tällä erää suomessakin rikoslain piirii. 
Taas mitä tulee hr. Boonen tapaukseen ; minkä helvetin säälin se on ansainnut ja millä  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Kal Pedal

Jos Boonen tai joku muu vetää EPOa niin se huijaa kilpailussa. Mutta sitä en ymmärrä mitä se mu(i)lle kuuluu millä tavalla se kilpailun jälkeen rentoutuu.

----------


## Perugia

Samaa mieltä kuin Ketju. Goodbye vaan Tornado. Pelotonissa ei tarvita yhtään huumehörhöä - vaikka onkin hyvä kisaaja. Veikkaan, että porukat olisi kommentoinut eri sävyllä jos kyseessä olisi ollut esim. Xacobeo-Galician apuajaja.

----------


## kontio

Eikös alkoholikin ole kiellettyä ainakin hiihdossa, pyöräilyssä ja ampumaurheilussa. Ei out-of-competition testeissä kännissä olleet urheilijatkaan saa moraalikeskustelua aikaiseksi. Tosin, kokaiini taitaapi olla melkein joka maassa poliisiasia, ja sehän tässä nyt se pointti kaiketi onkin. 
Kuten Kal Pedal totesi, mitä se kenellekään kuuluu mitä vapaa-aikanaan tekee."so not, kunhan pyörä kulkee ja sehän kulkee"...
En sääli, mutta harmi kaikkien kannalta.

----------


## Deve

No kyllä kokan käyttäminen on minusta vähän eri asia kun se että ottais pari olutta iltasella..

----------


## PHI

> No kyllä kokan käyttäminen on minusta vähän eri asia kun se että ottais pari olutta iltasella..



Juuri näin.

----------


## Timi

> Eipä noista suorituskuntoon vaikuttamattomista aineista pitäisi imo rangaista sen enempää kuin mitä tavalliselle tallaajalle tulisi seuraamuksia. Eli ei kisakieltoja jne. Yksityisasioita.
> 
> Harmillinen juttu kuitenkin, olisi luullut Boonenin oppineen viimekerrasta.



No ei kait Boonen tuosta bannia saanutkaan kilpailuihin, mutta talli antoi potkut, sillä onhan tuo markkinointimielessä enemmän kuin huono asia.. Paitsi jos seura on IFK.

----------


## hautaja

Joopa joo, mitenkäs olutta edes voi verrata johonkin kokaan?

----------


## Ohiampuja

Nyt en ymmärrä Kal Pedalin kommentteja. Kaljan juonti ja kokkeli on kyllä aika kaukana toisistaan  ja niiden vertaaminen keskenään on aika outoa. 

Toisekseen en minä Boonenia sääli. Tai toisaalta kaikki huumeilla tai alkoholilla elämänsä pilaavat ovat jotenkin säälittäviä. Lisäksi onhan se koko lajille ikävä asia, että lajin kansikuvapojaksi nostettu kuski sortuu näihin huumeleikkeihin.  Tälläisenä lama-aikana sponssi- ja  muutkin tukirahat on aika tiukassa, niin ei tämän tyyppinen uutisointi ainakaan paranna niitä Tomin asemia firmojen neuvottelupöydissä. 

Onko se sitten oikein tai väärin, se on toinen juttu.

Ps. Maantiepyöräilyssä se pyörän kulkeminen taitaa olla vielä ykkösasia, mutta ei se yksinään riitä. Urheilu kun pyörii bisneksen varassa ja se bisnes-puoli arvostaa sitä muutakin habitusta, mallia Kournikova tenniksessä.

----------


## Sianluka

Kokaiini on ollut monen huippukuskin ongelma, Pantanihan lopulta menehtyi yliannokseen. Samoin El Chaballa oli ennen kuolemaansa vaikeuksia ko. aineen kanssa.

----------


## ketju44

> Keskisormea sulle.
> Oletko sinä kateellinen sille Boonenille, kun alat sitä noin hanakasti dissaamaan.
> 
> 
> Käyppä joku kaunispäivä matkustamassa sieltä pikkuruisesta maailmastasi muualle vähäksi aikaa, niin näet että asiat eivät aina ole niin yksinkertaisia.
> 
> Ollaan ihmisiä eikä mitään v***n hiiriä saatana.



Oleppa nyt lapsonen siellä uhoomatta keskikalja pöhnössä. Rahkees ei kuitenkaan siihen riitä. Tukistus sinne , vaikka vanhempas sen olis sulle voinut antaa  :Sarkastinen: 

Sorry!!!  En ennen vastauksen kirjoitusta huomannutkaan ; Kirjoittajahan on TURUSTA  :Vink:   Olen pahoillani  :Irvistys:

----------


## kmw

Paska juttu Boonenille, mutta mä olen edelleen fani.

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

Mitä kokaiinin/amfetamiinin suoritusta parantaviin vaikutuksiin tulee, niin yksi entinen täällä asuva Festina-kuski kertoi miten jotkut vetivät sopivan annoksen ennen rankkaa etappia. Vaikka suorituskyky ei paranisi, niin kehon varoitussignaalien hidastava vaikutus katosi. Sykkeet pilvissä, mutta kuskilla hymy huulilla eikä mitään huolta äärimmäisestä ylikuormituksesta.

----------


## Halimon

Lancekin ehti eilen valittelemaan tapahtunutta. 
http://eurosport.yahoo.com/cycling/        Planet Armstrong

Toisin hän piti asiaa enemmän sosiaalisena ja Boonenia koskevana, kuin doping-rikkomuksena. Toisaalta mitä sitä tuomitsemaan kun tuommoista on pääjoukossa ollut aikaisemmin liikenteessä. Eikä taidia Tomppa olla ensimmäinen ja viimeinen kokkelimies.

----------


## MarkC

> Ja minä kun en kilpaurheile , niin en tiedä siitä mitään mutta koka ja mari kuuluu ainakin tällä erää suomessakin rikoslain piirii. 
> Taas mitä tulee hr. Boonen tapaukseen ; minkä helvetin säälin se on ansainnut ja millä



Muista kiristää se kypärän remmi tarpeeks tiukalle ettei vain satu mitään vahinkoa.. Onhan se tiesti vaikea siellä tynnyrissä muunlaista maailmankuvaa luoda. Ei voi kuin ihmetellä tätäki meininkiä. Boonenin oma ja valitettava moka.. Elämä jatkuu.

----------


## Raakahanu

Olisi parempi jos Boonen ei selittelisi sekoilujaan vaan räälläisi offilla ihan olan takaa. Fillarointi on valitettavasti täynnä näitä nöyristeleviä seinäruusuja, rokkitähtiä ei lainkaan.

----------


## ketju44

> Muista kiristää se kypärän remmi tarpeeks tiukalle ettei vain satu mitään vahinkoa.. Onhan se tiesti vaikea siellä tynnyrissä muunlaista maailmankuvaa luoda. Ei voi kuin ihmetellä tätäki meininkiä. Boonenin oma ja valitettava moka.. Elämä jatkuu.



Nyt tuli asiantuntia ja maailmanmies ( kai ? ) paikalle antamaan kommenttia!! Että ihan on sinunkin mielestä Boonenin oma moka  :Sekaisin:  Jestas! Olisin luullut , että kotiolot ja yhteikunta  :Sarkastinen: 






> Näppärästi kertyi noita punaisia palleroita. Respectit sille, joka laittoi palautteen ihan nimimerkin kanssa.



Itse annoin vain sanallista palautetta  :Vink:

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Fillarointi on valitettavasti täynnä näitä nöyristeleviä seinäruusuja, rokkitähtiä ei lainkaan.



Juu, olisihan se toisaalta rohkea temppu vetää sellaista rock-kukko meininkiä. Tekisi siitä oikein tavaramerkin. Jotkut firmat voisivat vaikka tykätäkin, henkilökohtaiksi tukijoiksi Bacardi, John Walker ja vielä joku kondomi-merkki.

Sittenhän Tomppa olisi jo lähellä Cipolliinia.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## majis

Mun mielestä Seitska voisi kustantaa Tompan Nykäsen kanssa kanarialle.
Boonen ja Masa voisi vetää kokkelia ja karaokee. Saataisiin iltapäivälehtien juttuihin vähän vaihtelua. Laitetaan Tukiainen vielä mukaan matkaevääksi.

----------


## ketju44

> Mun mielestä Seitska voisi kustantaa Tompan Nykäsen kanssa kanarialle.
> Boonen ja Masa voisi vetää kokkelia ja karaokee. Saataisiin iltapäivälehtien juttuihin vähän vaihtelua. Laitetaan Tukiainen vielä mukaan matkaevääksi.



Tämmösiä "narkkifaneille"  :Vink:  :

http://www.iltalehti.fi/viihde/200905089549861_vi.shtml


http://www.iltasanomat.fi/viihde/uutinen.asp?id=1684031

----------


## StantheMan

> Mun mielestä Seitska voisi kustantaa Tompan Nykäsen kanssa kanarialle.
> Boonen ja Masa voisi vetää kokkelia ja karaokee. Saataisiin iltapäivälehtien juttuihin vähän vaihtelua. *Laitetaan Tukiainen vielä mukaan matkaevääksi.*



Se olisi jo kyllä liian raju rangaistus, vaikka Tomppa rikoksen poluille onkin juuttunut.

----------


## PHI

> Sittenhän Tomppa olisi jo lähellä Cipolliinia.



Niin lähellä, mutta silti niin kaukana. On vain yksi Cipo  :Hymy: 
Oikeasti on kyllä ikävä Cipoa, toi meinaan sen verran väriä usein niin  harmaaseen pelotoniin.
Cipoltahan kysyttiin kerran, että mikä hänestä olisi tullut, jos ei olisi tullut pyöräilijää?
' Pornotähti' tuli vastaus kuin apteekin hyllyltä... :Leveä hymy:

----------


## villef

Kyllä kait se on tosiasia, että ei tämä pyöräilylle juuri positiivista julkisuutta tuo..
Negatiivista on tullut jo ihan tarpeeksi ja koko ajan "suuri yleisö" odottaa sitä pyöräilystä lisää (ja sitä myös hanakasti uutisoidaankin)..

Sama syy, miksi talli Tompan poiskin potki..

Rock-asennettahan on ilmeisesti nimensäkin puolesta omassa tallissaan, mutta koska ovat talousvaikeuksissa (ainakin olleet), niin ei kait sekään paljoa pelasta..

Eli oikeassa paikassa uutinen oli, kemiallisilla tavoilla negatiivista julkisuutta.
Ja olen nähnyt Eurooppaa Etelä-Pohjanmaan ulkopuoleltakin, että siitä on turha vaivautua mainitsemaan..

----------


## NHB

> Kyllä kait se on tosiasia, että ei tämä pyöräilylle juuri positiivista julkisuutta tuo..
> Negatiivista on tullut jo ihan tarpeeksi ja koko ajan "suuri yleisö" odottaa sitä pyöräilystä lisää (ja sitä myös hanakasti uutisoidaankin)..



Nämä jutut tuovat negatiivista julkisuutta vain sellaisten silmissä, joiden mielipiteille on yksi ja sama. Sama osasto pyrkii lähinnä pönkittämään omaa heikkoa minäkuvaansa takertumalla muiden heikkouksiin. Ja voihan olla, että tämä haittaa kilpapyöräilyn ympärillä pyörivää bisnestä. Eipä sekään kyllä taida kenenkään palstalaisen elämään isommin vaikuttaa.

----------


## epaz

Brian Weissin kommentti (neljäs julkaistuista) Belgium Knee Warmers -blogiin tiivistää viisaasti.

----------


## ketju44

> .... Sama osasto pyrkii lähinnä pönkittämään omaa heikkoa minäkuvaansa takertumalla muiden heikkouksiin.



Vai olisko , niin että heikot "narkkaa" , koska eivät kestä elämää jossa koko ajan tulee päähänpotkituks  :Sarkastinen:  ??

----------


## bere

> Vai olisko , niin että heikot "narkkaa" , koska eivät kestä elämää jossa koko ajan tulee päähänpotkituks  ??



Tai voisko olla et elämä ei olekaan ihan noin mustavalkoista?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Ja voihan olla, että tämä haittaa kilpapyöräilyn ympärillä pyörivää bisnestä. Eipä sekään kyllä taida kenenkään palstalaisen elämään isommin vaikuttaa.



Olisin toista mieltä. Täälläkin on kavereita jotka saavat leipänsä joko kokonaan tai osittain pyöriä korjaamalla ja myymällä.

Toisekseen kyllä kaikki harrastajat jollainlailla hyötyvät lajin positiivisista mielikuvista. Jossain taloyhtiöissä pohditaan pyörien varastoinnin parantamista, työpaikoilla mietitään suihkujen ja sosiaalitilojen remppaa työmatkapyöräilijöitä varten. Tai sitten mietitään pyöräilyn kieltämistä kansallispuistoissa tai Tampereen Hämeenkadulla.

Näiden kaltaisilla pienillä päätöksillä on jonkinlainen vaikutus kaikkien pyöräilijöiden arkeen.

----------


## ketju44

> Tai voisko olla et elämä ei olekaan ihan noin mustavalkoista?



Heikot sortuu!

----------


## NHB

> Vai olisko , niin että heikot "narkkaa" , koska eivät kestä elämää jossa koko ajan tulee päähänpotkituks  ??



Läpi ihmiskunnan historian ihmiset ovat osoittaneet sen verran suurta aktiivisuutta ja kekseliäisyyttä pään sekoittamisessa, että voisin kuvitella aika monenlaisten persoonien sekoittavan päätään. Ainakaan itse en pysty tuomitsemaan ja lokeroimaan ihmisiä sen perusteella, jos he ovat käyttäneet kokaiinia. 

Nyt voidaankin sitten ilmeisesti korvata lisänimi Tornado joillakin seuraavista: hylkimö, narkkari, päähänpotkittu, häviäjä... Mikä on sinun virallinen valinta? Hienoa kun meillä on täydellistä elämää eläviä ihmisiä, jotka kykenevät tuomitsemaan muut.

----------


## ketju44

> ............................................pääh  änpotkituks  ??



http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/r....php?p=1139229 Ja ilman nimee  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy: 

He he he , että tekee hyvää  :Leveä hymy: 

No en mä enää tästä aiheesta jaksa.

----------


## NHB

> Olisin toista mieltä. Täälläkin on kavereita jotka saavat leipänsä joko kokonaan tai osittain pyöriä korjaamalla ja myymällä.
> 
> Toisekseen kyllä kaikki harrastajat jollainlailla hyötyvät lajin positiivisista mielikuvista. Jossain taloyhtiöissä pohditaan pyörien varastoinnin parantamista, työpaikoilla mietitään suihkujen ja sosiaalitilojen remppaa työmatkapyöräilijöitä varten. Tai sitten mietitään pyöräilyn kieltämistä kansallispuistoissa tai Tampereen Hämeenkadulla.
> 
> Näiden kaltaisilla pienillä päätöksillä on jonkinlainen vaikutus kaikkien pyöräilijöiden arkeen.



Taitaapa aika harvan taloyhtiön kokouksessa Boonen tapaus nousta  puheenaiheeksi. Boonen sponsorit tulevat varmaan hieman menettämään näkyvyyttä, mutta eiköhän pyöräkrääsä tule ostettua tarpeeksi siitä huolimattakin.

----------


## buhvalo

> Hienoa kun meillä on täydellistä elämää eläviä ihmisiä, jotka kykenevät tuomitsemaan muut.



Tai ainakin kyseisessä asiassa lainpuitteissa eläviä ihmisiä joilla on moraalinen oikeus tuomita juridisestikkin tuomittava toiminta.  :Leveä hymy: 

Noo, tomppa on aika velikulta saahan sitä vapaa aikana vähän viivaa vetää kun toissä ei saa vetää. Sademetsän apinatkin syö käyneitä hedelmiä ni miksei Tornadotomi vois vähäsen pölyttää nenäkarvoja.

----------


## PHI

Dodiin, nyt sitten Valverdelle nalli napsahti (hieman OJ:ta lainaten :Hymy: ).
Kahden vuoden kilpailukielto ainakin Giroon ja Touriin:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...y09/may11news3

----------


## Tuomas

En nyt löytänyt mistään sitä että kuka testin oli suorittanut ja miksi kokaiinilöydös

----------


## vetooo

Tällästä tietoa Klödenistä. Menossa mukana myös Kessler ja Sinkewitz. Ullrichille ja Sevillalle kävi kalpaten jo ennen vuoden 2006 Touria. Ehkä Guerini, Gontshar, Mazzoleni ja Rogers ovat puhtaita pulmusia Pevenagen T-Mobilessa. Näistä Gontshar ja Mazzoleni ovat myöhemmin olleet enemmän tai vähemmän vahvan epäilyksen alla.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...y09/may13news3

----------


## OJ

"Kelle nalli napsahtaa, nalli napsahtaa" Kummelia mukaillen.

----------


## vetooo

Suomalaismedia jatkaa valitulla linjallaan ja uutisoi tätä suosikkiaihettaan eli dopingia. Tällä kertaa vauhdissa Helsingin Sanomat. HS ei ole uutisoinut Giron oikeista tapahtumista hevon paskaakaan. Tuttua ja turvallista meininkiä jälleen kerran.

http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/artikkeli/M.../1135246059966

----------


## villef

Hetkinen, niin miten tuo menee?

"Tanskalainen Rasmussen on parhaillaan kilpailukiellossa valehdeltuaan olinpaikkansa vuoden 2007 Tourin dopingtestien yhteydessä"

Eli tuliko valhe Tourin testissä, vai kertoiko olleensa Tourin testissä eri paikassa kuin se oli?
Jotenkin muistelisin tuon eri tavalla, mutta ei kait se mitään, vanhaksihan tässä jo ollaan tulossa..

----------


## Deve

> Hetkinen, niin miten tuo menee?
> 
> "Tanskalainen Rasmussen on parhaillaan kilpailukiellossa valehdeltuaan olinpaikkansa vuoden 2007 Tourin dopingtestien yhteydessä"
> 
> Eli tuliko valhe Tourin testissä, vai kertoiko olleensa Tourin testissä eri paikassa kuin se oli?
> Jotenkin muistelisin tuon eri tavalla, mutta ei kait se mitään, vanhaksihan tässä jo ollaan tulossa..



Tais olla niin että kyse oli testistä joka tehtiin ennen Touria. Väitti että olleensa Dolomiiteilla harjoittelemassa mutta olikin Meksikossa. Tai jotain tälläistä.

----------


## YT

Kehonrakennuksen Belgian mestaruuskisat
http://www.iltasanomat.fi/urheilu/uu...asp?id=1687447

----------


## vetooo

> Tais olla niin että kyse oli testistä joka tehtiin ennen Touria. Väitti että olleensa Dolomiiteilla harjoittelemassa mutta olikin Meksikossa. Tai jotain tälläistä.



Rasmussenin käräyttäjä oli joku italialainen hemmo (valmentaja?). Rasmussen väitti olleensa Meksikossa, mutta olikin Dolomiiteilla harjoittelemassa. Tanskalainen väitti muistaakseni, että puhelinyhteydet ja faksi eivät olleet toimintakunnossa.  :Cool:

----------


## kontio

http://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/urhe...staajia/143550

----------


## ketju44

Mitä  :No huh!: !! Taasko kehonrakentajia vainotaan?! Muutaman olen tuntenut ja kukaan ei oo mitään käyttänyt! Niin ne sanoo  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Pekka L

Vähänkö putosin kun kuulin illalla nelosen urheilu-uutisista tuon Belgian tapauksen :Leveä hymy:  Yllättyikö joku muu kuin ne kilpailijat sen testaajan ilmestymisestä? :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Samuli

> Juuri näin. Rasmussenin käräyttäjä oli joku italialainen hemmo (valmentaja?). Rasmussen väitti olleensa Dolomiiteilla harjoittelemassa, mutta olikin Meksikossa. Tanskalainen väitti muistaakseni, että puhelinyhteydet ja faksi eivät olleet toimintakunnossa.



Eikös se ollut toisinpäin, väitti olleensa Meksikossa, mutta olikin Dolomiiteilla treenamassa, missä hänet oli tunnistettu.

Aika hyvä tuo kehonrakentajien karkaaminen, mitään en ole käyttänyt, mutta tuli flunssa ja piti lähteä kotiin...

----------


## vetooo

> Eikös se ollut toisinpäin, väitti olleensa Meksikossa, mutta olikin Dolomiiteilla treenamassa, missä hänet oli tunnistettu.
> 
> Aika hyvä tuo kehonrakentajien karkaaminen, mitään en ole käyttänyt, mutta tuli flunssa ja piti lähteä kotiin...



Juu tietenkin toisin päin. Väitti olleensa Meksikossa, mutta olikin Dolomiiteilla. Italiasta mies tunnistettiin.

----------


## villef

> Juu tietenkin toisin päin. Väitti olleensa Meksikossa, mutta olikin Dolomiiteilla. Italiasta mies tunnistettiin.



Niinpä, mutta selkeä asiavirhe HS:ltä.. Ei valehdellut Tourin testissä, vaan jo aiemmin. Tourin yhteydessä tuli vain esille suurelle yleisölle..

Aijai, jos ei uutisoi muuta kuin touppinkia, niin voisi sitten edes sen oikein.. Onneksi en ole ikinä pitäny tuota lehteä yhtään minään, voisi muuten vaikka pettyä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tuntematon

> Ainakin pari kuskia on ehtinyt kaatumaankin jossain välissä, kun on yhdellä paita riekaleina, ja toiselle kylmäpakkausta tungettiiin punttiin.



 Ettei vaan olis ottanu Viagraa ennen starttia?

Ehe ehe...  :Hymy:

----------


## tempokisu

> Mitä !! Taasko kehonrakentajia vainotaan?! Muutaman olen tuntenut ja kukaan ei oo mitään käyttänyt! Niin ne sanoo



Sattuiko joku katsomaan viimeisimmän Arto Nyberg-ohjelman? Herra Jari "Bull" Mentula, ihan puhtaasti reenilla ja ruokavaliolla tulee tuloksia  :Sarkastinen:  näköä ja kokoa.

----------


## Mikko

Toki tuolle tasolle pääsee kaurapuurolla ja raejuustolla.

----------


## ketju44

> Toki tuolle tasolle pääsee kaurapuurolla ja raejuustolla.



Ja helposti  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## YT

Tuollaisia ei ollut olemassa ennen raejuuston keksimistä.

----------


## tempokisu

> Toki tuolle tasolle pääsee kaurapuurolla ja raejuustolla.



Enkös mä niin sanonut? 
12 kertaa salia viikossa, kerralla 3-4 tuntia mahdollisimman isoilla painoilla. Ruoka on muuten peruskamaa, pastaa kanaa ja sillee, mutta menee lautaselle punnituksen kautta. Lisäravinteita tarvii kans kun kovaa treenaa. 

Mutta mutta..... :Vink:  antaa nyt kuitenkin olla.

----------


## Eso

Itävallasta tuleekin sopivasti teemaan liittyviä uutisia:

http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/artikkeli/D.../1135246254332

----------


## sahara

Samaa tarinaa laajemmin. Kohl on kieltämättä positiivinen poikkeus  :Leveä hymy: 





> *Kohl: blood-doping at the Tour* 
> 
> Bernhard Kohl not only used CERA during the 2008 Tour de France, but also blood doping. The Austrian underwent three transfusions of his own blood during the race, he said on German television Monday night, after announcing his retirement from the sport. In another interview, he admitted that he first started doping at age 19 when he joined the military. 
> Appearing on the _Beckmann_ talk show, Kohl said that he received the EPO derivative CERA from a "sports colleague", whose name he did not publicly mention. Kohl was suspended for two years after testing positive for CERA at the Tour. 
> The Austrian's manager Stefan Matschiner brought two litres of blood and centrifuge to the Tour, Kohl said. He went to Matschiner's hotel room three times to receive transfusions of half a litre. "In a few quiet minutes between massage, interviews, eating. It went pretty fast, it was all over in 20 minutes." 
> Meanwhile, Kohl denied that there was any systematic doping at his former Team Gerolsteiner. "I can definitely say that there as no team-organised doping." But he wouldn't comment as to whether any team doctors were involved, saying only, "If a doctor can add one and one together, then he knows that this performance didn't happen honestly." 
> His first exposure to doping came at age 19, when he joined the Austrian military as an athlete-soldier. "At 19, I had got maybe three or four shots," he said in an interview widely printed in the Austrian media. Doping starts in the U23 days, he said, and not just in cycling. 
> His continued the use of performance-enhancing substances was not hindered by doping controls. "Out of 200 controls, 198 showed nothing. And I tell you, 100 of them should have been positive. "I would give myself a shot in the morning, the controllers came an hour later - so what." 
> 
> ...

----------


## dirtyrider

> Sattuiko joku katsomaan viimeisimmän Arto Nyberg-ohjelman? Herra Jari "Bull" Mentula, ihan puhtaasti reenilla ja ruokavaliolla tulee tuloksia  näköä ja kokoa.



Kummasti tuo raejuusto vie hiukset...  :No huh!: 

http://areena.yle.fi/toista?id=2373524

----------


## Ciclodantti

Mielenkiintoista kädenvääntöä odotettavissa tämän asian tiimoilta: 

http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/artikkeli/K.../1135246258127

----------


## MTBVespa

Sillälailla... Voi vaan miettiä mitä muut käyttävät... 

http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/artikkeli/I.../1135246291589

----------


## vetooo

> Mielenkiintoista kädenvääntöä odotettavissa tämän asian tiimoilta: 
> 
> http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/artikkeli/K.../1135246258127



Hohohoho, paikkakuntalaisillani voi olla käsijarru päällä Tompan osallistumisen suhteen. Tällä kertaa uskon Quick Stepin vetävän pidemmän korren ja herra Leblanc... ööh, siis herra Prudhomme jää nuolemaan järjestönsä kanssa näppejään.

----------


## bere

> Quick Stepin mukaan Boonenilla on oikeus osallistua Tourille, koska kansainvälinen pyöräilyliitto ei ole sanktioinut kokaiinin viihdekäyttöä.



Näin juuri. Todellakin Boonenin pitäisi saada osallisttua.

----------


## ketju44

Mitä ne nyt tennistähtiä kiusaa! Pitäis muiden lajien edustajissa olla puuhaa ihan riittävästi  :Sarkastinen:   :  http://www.iltasanomat.fi/urheilu/uu...asp?id=1692232

----------


## ketju44

http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2009...06541_ur.shtml

hahahaahahaahaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kpyora

> Mitä ne nyt tennistähtiä kiusaa...



Nadal on oikeassa. WADA:n käyttämä tekniikka ei ole tältä vuosituhannelta. Homma voidaan hoitaa paljon tyylikkäämminkin, kuin noin vanhanaikaisella ilmoitusmenettelyllä.

Ei tarvita kuin pikku softa GSM- tai satelliittipuhelimeen, joka ilmoittaa paikkaa 06-23. Ihme ettei NOKIA ole moista vielä tehnyt?

----------


## vetooo

Satu-setä-Kohl juttelee jälleen dopingista.

http://www.velonews.com/article/93052/kohl-comes-clean

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Herra Kohl kertoi maallikolle mielenkiintoisia asioita. Hän sanoi tehneensä veritankkauksen 48 tuntia ennen ratkaisevaa etappia, koska vaikutus alkaa vasta kolmantena vuorokautena.
Mahtaisiko tässä olla yksi selitys siihen miksi suoritustasot vaihtelevat päivästä toiseen? Veritankkauksia ei voi ottaa joka päivälle.

----------


## StantheMan

Colom (Katusha) on sitten seuraava epäilty.http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...n09/jun09news3

----------


## vetooo

> Colom (Katusha) on sitten seuraava epäilty.http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?...n09/jun09news3



Taas yksi entinen Astana-kuski. Onkohan Astana jälleen aiheuttanut haittaa pyöräilyn imagolle ja lopputuloksena on lähtöpassit Ranskan ympäriajosta? Siis nimenomaan Astana eikä Katsuha, sillä Colomhan oli niin kiinteästi yhteyksissä Astanaan parina aikaisempana kautena. Sponssin nimi on edelleen sama, samat tukijat, täysin sama johtoporras, mikään ei ole muuttunut tallissa sitten vuoden 2007.

----------


## Deve

Eiköhän tähänkin ketjuun saada vipinää lisää heinäkuun aikana. En usko että tätäkään Touria saadaan vietyä läpi ilman käryjä.

2006 Puerto ja Floikka-episodi
2007 Vanhan Astanan sekoilut
2008 Ricco, Schumi, Beltran, Kohl

Ainoa kysymys onkin että moniko kärähtää heinäkuussa. Itse veikkaan kolmea.

----------


## vetooo

L'Epique ei ilmeisesti ymmärtänyt aivan kaikkea Satu-setä-Kohlin tarinasta.

http://www.velonews.com/article/9312...-was-misquoted

----------


## OJ

> L'Epique ei ilmeisesti ymmärtänyt aivan kaikkea Satu-setä-Kohlin tarinasta.
> 
> http://www.velonews.com/article/9312...-was-misquoted



Kuten jo toisaalla kirjoitin, niin aika synkeää, että omerta on voimissaan fanienkin keskuudessa. Tai ehkä tämä osoittaa, että fanit eivät välitä pätkän vertaa siitä, että onko joku kuski huumeessa vai ei. Tietty jos vetoolla on parempaa tietoa aiheesta, niin laitahan sormet tanssimaan näppiksellä.

Ehkä Kohlia lainattiin ihan oikein, mutta Kohl alkaa vetämään sanojaan takaisin kun mafia hyökii vastaan?

----------


## Ohiampuja

Tässä lisää Katusha-uutisia...

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/thir...ld-end-katusha

----------


## vetooo

Astana jatkaa tiukalla linjalla ja on hyllyttänyt Assan Bazayevin toistaiseksi. Eiköhän tässä ala pikku hiljaa tulla jokaiselle taholle selväksi, miten vakavasti Astana-talli suhtautuu näihin dopingiin liittyviin asioihin. Tietyille tahoille mikään ei riittänyt tuossa lähimenneisyydessä.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Voi perkele noita CN:n uusia sivuja!

----------


## MV

> Voi perkele noita CN:n uusia sivuja!



Eikä vieläkään RSS:ää.

----------


## vetooo

Tervetuloa Tyler 46-vuotiaana takaisin Rock Racing Teamiin.

http://www.cyclingfans.com/node/391

----------


## TetedeCourse

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/hami...2003-published

----------


## OJ

> Astana jatkaa tiukalla linjalla ja on hyllyttänyt Assan Bazayevin toistaiseksi. Eiköhän tässä ala pikku hiljaa tulla jokaiselle taholle selväksi, miten vakavasti Astana-talli suhtautuu näihin dopingiin liittyviin asioihin. Tietyille tahoille mikään ei riittänyt tuossa lähimenneisyydessä.



Astana suhtautuu vakavasti dopingiin sekä PR-toimintaan ja joukkueen sisäinen kuri on tiukka. Tai näin mä ton uutisen ymmärrän.

----------


## vetooo

UCI nimesi ensimmäiset viisi biological passport violatorsia

*Ruben Lobato
**Pietro Caucchioli**Ricardo Serrano
**Igor Astarloa
**Francesco De Bonis*
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/uci-...port-violators

----------


## StantheMan

Boonenille on sattunut, niinkuin minulle alkuviikon Turun reissulla. Joku oli kaatanut alkoholia ravintolan pöydälle ja minä siihen sitten nojamaan kyynärpäillä :Nolous: . Ja eiköhän seuraavana päivänä ollut hemmetinmoinen päänsärky ja morkkis. Ja enkä mitään itse juonut? :No huh!:

----------


## armas raato

"Boonenille on sattunut, niinkuin minulle alkuviikon Turun reissulla. Joku oli kaatanut alkoholia ravintolan pöydälle ja minä siihen sitten nojamaan kyynärpäillä. Ja eiköhän seuraavana päivänä ollut hemmetinmoinen päänsärky ja morkkis. Ja enkä mitään itse juonut?"

Aika hyvä - nyt löytyy vaimoväelle taas uusi selitys toistuviin "päänsärkyihin"

----------


## vetooo

CAS puolsi Vladimir Gusevin tekemää valitusta. Astana antoi Guseville potkut viime kaudella, kun venäläisen tulokset olivat tallin sisäisessä dopingtestauksessa epäilyttäviä. Astanan sisäinen testaus on Dr. Rasmus Damsgaardin vastuulla.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/guse...r-cas-decision

----------


## bere

> toivottavasti Boonen pääsee kisaamaan ja laittaa Cavendishille luun kurkkuun.



Eikös se siltä näyttäis: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/boon...tour-de-france

 :Hymy:

----------


## vetooo

> Eikös se siltä näyttäis: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/boon...tour-de-france



Tänään taas näyttää huonolta.

http://www.velonews.com/article/9356...s-no-to-boonen

ASO on aika se8 näin juhannuksen kunniaksi.

----------


## bere

No huhuh mitä sekoilua  :Irvistys:

----------


## vetooo

Quick Step haastata ASO:n aivan odotetusti oikeuteen Tompan Tour-pannan vuoksi.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/quic...tour-on-boonen

----------


## vetooo

Tästä se lähtee. Ensimmäinen käry kävi ja sankarina Silence-Loton Thomas Dekker.

http://www.velonews.com/article/9410...sitive-for-epo

----------


## ketju44

Ei vielä startti tapahtunut ja .................... Hyvin alkoi  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## OJ

> Tästä se lähtee. Ensimmäinen käry kävi ja sankarina Silence-Loton Thomas Dekker.
> 
> http://www.velonews.com/article/9410...sitive-for-epo



Juorut kertoo, että olisi käry käynyt dyneposta. Onkohan kyseessä pelkkä propaganda, vai onko nykyään olemassa luotettava testi dynepolle? Jos testi on olemassa, niin ainakin isommilla nimillä voi olla jännäkakka housussa. Jos testi on olemassa, niin se ei ole halpa, mutta isoimpien nimien näytteitä voisi testata.

Dekker on joka tapauksessa oikein loistava syntipukki, ura ei katkea kilpailukiellon takia ja silti saadaan ainakin semi-nimekäs käry aikaan.

Dekker oli selkeästi buustaamassa veriarvojaan verenluovuttamista varten. Mutta tokkopa kovin moni proffa enää käyttää perus-epoa.

----------


## Timi

Huh, olipas vanha näyte. Tuota juttua lukiessani heräsi pari kysymystä. Kuinka paljon noita vanhoja näytteitä testataan? Nytkin oli kyseessä noin puolitoista vuotta vanha näyte, josta käry kävi. Kuka muuten päättää, kenen näytteitä testataan uudestaan noinkin pitkän tauon jälkeen? Tuskin niitä ihan randomilla vedetään vai? Mitkä ovat kriteerit, että juuri Dekkerin näyte esimerkiksi otettiin syyniin?

----------


## TetedeCourse

> Huh, olipas vanha näyte. Tuota juttua lukiessani heräsi pari kysymystä. Kuinka paljon noita vanhoja näytteitä testataan? Nytkin oli kyseessä noin puolitoista vuotta vanha näyte, josta käry kävi. Kuka muuten päättää, kenen näytteitä testataan uudestaan noinkin pitkän tauon jälkeen? Tuskin niitä ihan randomilla vedetään vai? Mitkä ovat kriteerit, että juuri Dekkerin näyte esimerkiksi otettiin syyniin?



"The case is the result of the UCI's blood passport programme. According to its press statement, the UCI's evidence is based on Dekker's haematological profile, as well as the presence of EPO in the urine sample taken in an out-of-competition control conducted in December 2007.


 Dekker's profile “demonstrates convincing evidence of the use of the prohibited method of enhancement of oxygen transfer," said the UCI.


 The Dutch rider's haematological profile led the UCI to review the EPO analyses for urine samples conducted since the introduction of the biological passport programme. An anti-doping laboratory in Cologne, Germany, re-examined the December 2007 sample, and on June 20 reported finding EPO in the same."


Biopassiohjelma siis toimii ...

----------


## OJ

> Biopassiohjelma siis toimii ...



Joissain tapauksissa. "Fiksummat" doupparit eivät anna arvojen sahata ylös-alas. Mä olen silti sitä mieltä, että tässä Dekkerin tapauksessa on puolet propagandaa millä koitetaan saada kuskit olemaan käyttämättä dynepoa. Ne kenellä on riittävästi rahaa käyttävät edelleenkin veridopingia, kasvua ja uudempia kikkoja.

----------


## vetooo

> Joissain tapauksissa. "Fiksummat" doupparit eivät anna arvojen sahata ylös-alas. Mä olen silti sitä mieltä, että tässä Dekkerin tapauksessa on puolet propagandaa millä koitetaan saada kuskit olemaan käyttämättä dynepoa. Ne kenellä on riittävästi rahaa käyttävät edelleenkin veridopingia, kasvua ja uudempia kikkoja.



Itse kun en ole oikein tutustunut näihin kiellettyihin aineisiin, niin voitko valistaa minua tästä dyneposta. Minkälainen aine on kyseessä? Kiitos!

----------


## ketju44

Dynepo on tarkoitettu anemian hoitoon (normaalia vähemmän punaisia verisoluja veressä) kroonista


Miten Dynepo vaikuttaa?
Erytropoietiini on hormoni, joka stimuloi punaisten verisolujen tuotantoa luuytimestä. Epoetiinidelta,
joka on Dynepon vaikuttava aine, on ihmisen oman hormoonin kopio, joka valmistetaan nk.
”geenitekniikan” avulla; entsyymi on valmistettu solujen avulla, joiden geeni (koodi) entsyymiä varten
aktivoidaan, jolloin solu rupeaa valmistaan lisää entsyymiä. Sen jälkeen entsyymi poistetaan soluista
ja siitä valmistetaan Dynepoa. Potilailla, joilla on pitkäaikainen munuaisten vajaatoiminta, anemian
pääasiallinen syy voi olla erytropoietiinin puutos. Dynepo stimuloi punaisten verisolujen tuotantoa
samalla tavoin kuin erytropoietiini.

----------


## vetooo

L'Epique kertoo, että odotettavissa on vielä 4-7 uutta käryä ennen Ranskan ympäriajon alkua. UCI ei vahvista eikä kiistä tietoa. Katsotaan mitä tuleman pitää.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/four...ore-tour-start

----------


## OJ

> Itse kun en ole oikein tutustunut näihin kiellettyihin aineisiin, niin voitko valistaa minua tästä dyneposta. Minkälainen aine on kyseessä? Kiitos!



Dynepo on tuotenimi epoetin deltalle. Epoetin delta on lähinnä ihmisen luontaista tuotantoa ja on mikroannosteltuna todella hankala testattava. UCI koittaa vakuutella, että tästä voisi kärytä koska nyt voidaan jäljittää merkkejä siitä, että tuotanto ei ole tapahtunut munuaisissa, kuten normaalisti, vaan muissa soluissa. EDIT: Niin ja siis tietysti epoetin delta kiihdyttää punasolujen tuotantoa kuten ketju44 jo postasikin.

Jos kuitenkin testi on olemassa, niin sillä ei pariin vuoteen käräytetä kuin PR-käryjä tyyliin Dekker. Huhujen mukaan Muhleggin käräyttäminen maksoi yli 30 000 dollaria ja epoetin delta-testin pitäisi olla paljon kalliimpi.

Tsekkaa tämä artikkeli http://www.wada-ama.org/rtecontent/d...2009eop_en.pdf ja sivu 3. Epoetin Delta ei mikroannosteltuna näytä muiden listattujen aineiden kaltaista selkeää tulosta. Sen mitä minä olen asiasta kuullut, niin jollain tyypeillä veriprofiili ei poikkea normaalista...tai tietty hematokriitti on sopivasti 48-50 ja startin tapahtuessa enemmän.

Nämä jutut perustuvat siihen mitä olen asiaa paremmin tuntevilta (kai?) kuullut. Tälläkin foorumilla on varmaan asiaa työnsä puolesta paremmin tuntevia, eli paremmin asiaa tuntevat korjannevat pahimmat virheet.

EDIT2: Niin siis epoetin alpha ja beta ovat jo melkoisen hankalia testattavia jos niitä on mikroannosteltu oikein menetelmin. Kun kaksi kertaa saa olla poissa yllätystesteistä, niin se vaikeuttaa käräyttämistä näiden halvempienkin aineiden kanssa. 48 tuntia on enemmän kuin tarpeeksi puhtaan tuloksen antamiseen ja joissain tapauksissa 24 tuntiakin on riittävästi.

----------


## vetooo

Kiitosket ketju44'lle ja OJ'lle valistavista vastauksista!

----------


## JuhaH

Käry kävi?

----------


## fiber

> Käry kävi?



Joo, kahden eri kerran A-näytteiden perusteella CERA-hormonia. Kiinnostavaa seurata lähipäivinä, tuleeko uutisia koskien Giron voittajaa. Hänen suorituksensa Ranskassa kun on ollut aivan eri tasoinen.

----------


## Cammer

Mikäköhän siinäkin on ettei voida järkätä näitä tämmösiä skaboja samalla periaatteella millä järkätään kiihdytyskisoja. On luokat Stock, Pro Stock (pikkasen piikkiä peppuun), Pro Modified (vähän enemmän mömmöjä) ja sit joku Top Fuel jossa vois vetää mitä troppia ja viritystä niin paljon ko sielu sietää ja perse kestää  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## fiber

> Mikäköhän siinäkin on ettei voida järkätä näitä tämmösiä skaboja samalla periaatteella millä järkätään kiihdytyskisoja. On luokat Stock, Pro Stock (pikkasen piikkiä peppuun), Pro Modified (vähän enemmän mömmöjä) ja sit joku Top Fuel jossa vois vetää mitä troppia ja viritystä niin paljon ko sielu sietää ja perse kestää



Mieti hetki sun ehdotustasi...

Miten todettaisiin luokkien Stock, Pro Stock ja Pro Modified osallistujien mömmöt... miten se poikkeaisi nykytilanteesta? Top Fuel puolestaan romuttaisi sen, että terveyteen panostavat liikunnanharrastajat kokisivat huippu-urheilijat esikuvikseen ja malleikseen. 

Top Fuel olisi myös melkoista urheilijoiden välineellistämistä: piittaamatta mistään pitkäaikaisvaikutuksista sponsorit pumppaisivat keulakuvansa täyteen mömmöjä saadakseen kilpailuvoiton ja näkyvyyttä.

----------


## Timi

Minkäköhänlaista pannaa Di Lucalle tuosta nyt sitten tulee? Saksalainen sport1.de -sivusto väitti, että napsahtaisi elinikäinen kilpailukielto?

"Da der frühere Giro-Sieger bereits von November 2007 bis Januar 2008 wegen Verbindungen zum verurteilten Doping-Arzt Carlo Santuccione gesperrt war, müsste der LPR-Profi nach den Regeln der Welt-Anti-Doping-Agentur (WADA) als Wiederholungstäter gelten."

Eli koska Di Lucalla on yhteyksiä Santuccioneen ja oli kolme kuukautta kilpailukiellossa hän olisi toista kertaa tuomiolla?

----------


## Cammer

> Mieti hetki sun ehdotustasi...
> 
> Miten todettaisiin luokkien Stock, Pro Stock ja Pro Modified osallistujien mömmöt... miten se poikkeaisi nykytilanteesta? Top Fuel puolestaan romuttaisi sen, että terveyteen panostavat liikunnanharrastajat kokisivat huippu-urheilijat esikuvikseen ja malleikseen. 
> 
> Top Fuel olisi myös melkoista urheilijoiden välineellistämistä: piittaamatta mistään pitkäaikaisvaikutuksista sponsorit pumppaisivat keulakuvansa täyteen mömmöjä saadakseen kilpailuvoiton ja näkyvyyttä.



Luokat voidaan erottaa palkintosummilla toisistaan. Stock luokassa mainetta ja kunniaa (eli amatöörikisat), modifiedissä nimellinen palkkio, Pro Modifiedissä sais astetta enemmän rahaa ja Top Fuelissa olis sit ronskisti rahaa jaossa. Kuka haluaa pumpata itteensä mömmöjä ja kilpailla laittomasti stock-luokassa jossa saavutettu etu on pelkästään egoa hivelevä. Kovat jannut menee suoraan TF luokkaan jossa palkintosummat kompensoi sitä riskiä että kone saattaa paukahtaa kesken reissun.

Pakarat paukkuu ja pyörä  kulkee. No onko sillä jotain eroa onko se sponsori joka tarjoaa nitroa vai nykytilanne jossa kilpailijat ottaa omatoimisesti nitroja. Vai ottavatko urheilijat nitroja nykypäivänä vaan ottamisen ilosta, eivätkä tavoittele kisavoittoja ja näkyvyyttä tällä parannetulla suorituskyvyllä?

Miksi terveyteen panostavien liikunnanharrastajien pitäisi kokea huippu-urheilijat esikuvikseen ja malleikseen? Ehkä tämä esikuva / malliajattelu toimii jossain junnupiireissä jossa vielä on edes kuvitteelliset mahdollisuudet siihen että joskus ajaa ison pyöräkilpailun voitosta. Vai vedättekö te äijänköriläätkin tuolla succicsissa suoli pitkänä pitkin maantienlaitaa ja kuvittelette olevanne Tourilla, piikkipaikalla kuten Armstrong konsanaan? Mä aina oon kuvitellu että kuntourheilua harrastetaan sen takia että se on hauskaa ja pysyy keho ja mieli virkeänä.

----------


## JuhaH

Iltasanomat kirjoittaa pyöräilystä? 
Di Lucan käry on tuon uutisoinnin arvoinen??

----------


## vetooo

Bradley Wiggins reagoi millarmaisesti Di Lucan käryyn: "What a wanker! Unbelievable."

Pitää nyt vain toivoa, että Wiggins pysyy pinnan yläpuolella, ettei valu pohjamutiin.

----------


## buhvalo

Jamaikalla käryää:

http://www.mtv3.fi/urheilu/mmyleisur...2009/07/920204

Saapahan nähdä oliko harjoituskaverin käryäminen niin kova isku henkisesti Boltille ettei enää löydä ennätyskuntoa. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## pumppi

Jos sää Puhuvalo sen artikkelin luit, niin kyseessähän on mitä todennäköisimmin paikallinen luonnontuote kannabis: "Jamaikan antidopingtoimikunnan Jadkon nimettömänä pysytellyt lähde kertoi uutistoimisto Reutersille, että kärynneiden joukossa ei ole Pekingin olympialaisissa viime kesänä mitaleita voittaneita urheilijoita. Hän kuvaili dopingainetta "_vähäpätöiseksi_".

Bolt voisi alkaa olla huolissaan vasta, kun jamaikalaiset jo menestyneet sprintterit alkaisivat käryämään steroideista, kasvusta jne.

----------


## buhvalo

Näköjään on päivän mittaan artikkelia päivitetty.

Alunperin meinasin kirjoittaa about; "jamaikalla käryää muukin kuin reggae-kääryle". :Sarkastinen:

----------


## OJ

> Luokat voidaan erottaa palkintosummilla toisistaan. Stock luokassa mainetta ja kunniaa (eli amatöörikisat), modifiedissä nimellinen palkkio, Pro Modifiedissä sais astetta enemmän rahaa ja Top Fuelissa olis sit ronskisti rahaa jaossa. Kuka haluaa pumpata itteensä mömmöjä ja kilpailla laittomasti stock-luokassa jossa saavutettu etu on pelkästään egoa hivelevä. Kovat jannut menee suoraan TF luokkaan jossa palkintosummat kompensoi sitä riskiä että kone saattaa paukahtaa kesken reissun.
> 
> Pakarat paukkuu ja pyörä  kulkee. No onko sillä jotain eroa onko se sponsori joka tarjoaa nitroa vai nykytilanne jossa kilpailijat ottaa omatoimisesti nitroja. Vai ottavatko urheilijat nitroja nykypäivänä vaan ottamisen ilosta, eivätkä tavoittele kisavoittoja ja näkyvyyttä tällä parannetulla suorituskyvyllä?
> 
> Miksi terveyteen panostavien liikunnanharrastajien pitäisi kokea huippu-urheilijat esikuvikseen ja malleikseen? Ehkä tämä esikuva / malliajattelu toimii jossain junnupiireissä jossa vielä on edes kuvitteelliset mahdollisuudet siihen että joskus ajaa ison pyöräkilpailun voitosta. Vai vedättekö te äijänköriläätkin tuolla succicsissa suoli pitkänä pitkin maantienlaitaa ja kuvittelette olevanne Tourilla, piikkipaikalla kuten Armstrong konsanaan? Mä aina oon kuvitellu että kuntourheilua harrastetaan sen takia että se on hauskaa ja pysyy keho ja mieli virkeänä.



Mitenkäs sinne satsiluokkiin päästään/joudutaan/päädytään? Kun siellä on ne massit jaossa, niin urheilijoita aivan satavarmasti kiinnostaa saada vähän muutakin kuin lämmintä kättä itsensä kiusaamisen palkinnoksi. Olisiko Top Fuel lähdöissä esimerkiksi 1000 ajajaa viivalla vai miten saataisiin epäterve kilpailu "alemmilla" karsintatasoilla kuriin? Testaustoimintaanhan palaisi edelleen rahaa ja testaaminen olisi aikaisempaa kalliimpaa sekä hankalampaa.

Paras tapa karsia satsitusta ja rankasti olisi rahan poistaminen yhtälöstä. Tähän kun lisäisi sen 30min karanteenin ennen starttia, niin voisi satsittelu vähentyä aika rankasti ja VAM metrit, FTP watit ja millit laskea vihdoin ja viimein ensimmäisen kerran 1990 luvun alun jälkeen.

Ja tosta fanituksesta. Tsekkaa vaikka Tour de France ketju tuolta kisafoorumilta.

----------


## OJ

> Bradley Wiggins reagoi millarmaisesti Di Lucan käryyn: "What a wanker! Unbelievable."
> 
> Pitää nyt vain toivoa, että Wiggins pysyy pinnan yläpuolella, ettei valu pohjamutiin.



Onneksi Wiggins on puhtaasta joukkueesta :Vink:  Lance nauroi Sastren viime vuotiselle voitolle ja Vandevelden hyvälle sijoitukselle. Mitenkähän nyt suu pannaan kun ei-etappiajaja tuuppasi neljänneksi.

----------


## vetooo

Ensimmäinen kärähtäminen tiedossa. Sankarina *Mikel Astarloza, Euskaltel* ja aineena *EPO*.

Kyseessä juuri ennen Touria otettu testi.

Astarloza sijoittui kokonaiskilpailussa 11:nneksi ja voitti 16. etapin.

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/articl...-for-epo-22642

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

> Ensimmäinen kärähtäminen tiedossa. Sankarina *Mikel Astarloza, Euskaltel* ja aineena *EPO*.
> 
> Kyseessä juuri ennen Touria otettu testi.
> 
> Astarloza sijoittui kokonaiskilpailussa 11:nneksi ja voitti 16. etapin.
> 
> http://www.bikeradar.com/news/articl...-for-epo-22642



Sääli... 

Asiassa pysyen... Kuka on viimeisin Ranskalainen pyöräilijä joka on jäänyt dopingista kiinni? Italialaisia ja Espanialaisia tuntuu jäävän tasaisin väliajoin, mutta Ranskalaiset? Missä heidän douppaajat?

----------


## MV

> Kyseessä juuri ennen Touria otettu testi.



Ei voi kuin harmitella tuota hitautta. Toivottavasti tämä ei merkitse lopun alkua Euskatelille. San Sebastian jäisi synkäksi ilman kotipoikia. Paitsi että ei taida tulla töllöstä tuo kisa.

Eikä onnettomuutta ilman onnea: Sandy Casar voittaa etapin!

----------


## xs2jammu

> Ensimmäinen kärähtäminen tiedossa. Sankarina *Mikel Astarloza, Euskaltel* ja aineena *EPO*.
> 
> Kyseessä juuri ennen Touria otettu testi.
> 
> Astarloza sijoittui kokonaiskilpailussa 11:nneksi ja voitti 16. etapin.
> 
> http://www.bikeradar.com/news/articl...-for-epo-22642




Vietävän turkasen turkanen mitä meni tekemään. Ainoa Orbealla poljettu etappivoitto ja moneen vuoteen, pirskatti.

----------


## vetooo

> Sääli... 
> 
> Asiassa pysyen... Kuka on viimeisin Ranskalainen pyöräilijä joka on jäänyt dopingista kiinni? Italialaisia ja Espanialaisia tuntuu jäävän tasaisin väliajoin, mutta Ranskalaiset? Missä heidän douppaajat?



Kellun loppusuoraystävä Pariisi-Nizzasta vuodelta 2008, ranskalainen Clement L'Hotellerie kärähti 28.4.2009. Aineena methylhexanamine eli jonkinlainen nenäntukkoisuuslääke(?).

----------


## kontio

ei jaksa käsittää, että vielä tuosta perus eposta jengi käryää. tai siis, että jengi käyttää sitä. ainoana syynä sen käyttöön näkisin pieninä satseina kohtuullisen nopean poistumisen elimistöstä, mikä tavallaan on huono vaikutuksen kannalta mutta pystyy paremmin säätelemään "riskiaikaa"...
Veritankkaus ja pienet satsit epoa tai vastaavaa, eiköhän tämä ole se juttu nykyään kun cerastakin jää kiinni. 
Darbepoietiini on varmaan jo kuopattu, se vaikuttaa kropassa niin pitkään ettei kannata riskeerata.

----------


## ketju44

> ,,,,,. ainoana syynä sen käyttöön näkisin pieninä satseina kohtuullisen nopean poistumisen elimistöstä, mikä tavallaan on huono vaikutuksen kannalta mutta pystyy paremmin säätelemään "riskiaikaa"...



Juuri siksi kärynneitä on kohtuu vähän. Ei uskoakseni syystä , että ollaan puhtaanpia.

----------


## Soolo

Ehkä tyhmä kysymys, mutta miksi Astarlozan posiitivinen tulos julkistetaan ennen B- näytteen tulosta?

----------


## xs2jammu

> Ehkä tyhmä kysymys, mutta miksi Astarlozan posiitivinen tulos julkistetaan ennen B- näytteen tulosta?



Näinhän ne aina menettelee pääsääntöisesti. Tahdotaan että kärvennetään kunnolla A-näytteen jälkeen ja saadaan kunnon lööpit lehtiin ja kauheat juupas eipäs jutut joka puolelle ja sitten vasta kerrotaan B-näytteen tulos. Eiks tää mene joka lajissa näin?

----------


## jeijei

Tuo on juurkin tuota ihme lööppikirjoittelua. Mielestäni pitäisi edes odottaa b-näytteen tulosta ennen leimaamista.

Edit: Ajatuskatko mutta kuitenkin. Ottaen huomioon uutisoinnin niin tuosta b-näytteen mahdollisesta negatiivisuudesta ei edes uutisoida ja näin ollen urheilija on leimattuna suuren yleisön silmissä.

----------


## Pekka L

Taitaa olla Suomestakin uutisia tulossa tällä rintamalla. Odotellaan virallisia uutiskanavia. Jos jutut pitää paikkansa, niin ei varsinaisesti yllätä.

----------


## makkeli

> Mielestäni pitäisi edes odottaa b-näytteen tulosta ennen leimaamista.



Aivan samaa mieltä. Muutenkin tämä touhu on välillä vähän oikeuksien polkemista. Boonenin Tompan tapauksessa, tuli mieleen miksi tutkitaan semmoisiakin aineita, mitkä eivät ole kiellettyjä (no tässä tapauksessa kriminalisoitu), mutta jos olisikin ollut pössyttelemässä laillisesti Amsterdamissa.

----------


## Nailoni

http://eurosport.yahoo.com/video/050...es-doping.html

Kovasti yrittää Astarloza taistella vastaan. Parin kuukauden päästä se sitten varmaan tajuaa jo myöntää syyllisyytensä.

----------


## sonnet

Doping-paukkuja vedetään tosin niin yleisesti, että uutispaukut dopingista ovat väistämättömiä, hetkillä kun valvonnan kontrolli sattuu yllättämään jonkun housut kintuissa tai valmistautumisessa on mennyt jotain pieleen.

70-luvulta lähtien on urheiluhistorian mukaan pyöräilijät ja kehonrakentajat vetäneet kaksin käsin kaikkea millä on kuviteltu olevan suorituskykyä parantava vaikutus  :Vink: 
(siis 70-luvulla painotan tässä sitä, että silloin vasta syntyi lainsäädäntö määrittelemään dopingin)

----------


## TeroZ

> Taitaa olla Suomestakin uutisia tulossa tällä rintamalla. Odotellaan virallisia uutiskanavia. Jos jutut pitää paikkansa, niin ei varsinaisesti yllätä.



Juu, huolestuttavalta kuulostaa. Toivottavasti ei pidä kuitenkaan paikkaansa...

----------


## kervelo

Ei kai vaan pyöräilijä... :No huh!:

----------


## buhvalo

> Juu, huolestuttavalta kuulostaa. Toivottavasti ei pidä kuitenkaan paikkaansa...



 
No, kertoo nyt vaan. Kyllä se kuitenkin pitää. No eihän niitä tähän aikaan vuodesta useita ole tyrkyllä, joista yksi hlö. on yli muiden.

----------


## VesaP

Kertokaa nyt prkle kenestä huhuillaan. Saa laittaa YV:tä. Kiinnostaa! Huhut on aina parhaita ennenkuin tulee jotain faktaa jostain!

----------


## fiber

Toivottavasti ei ihan eturivistä, se kun pudottaisi yksittäisen pyöräilijän lisäksi koko suomalaisen pyöräilyn taas median mappi Ö:hön...

----------


## vetooo

Jaahas, täällä huhuillaan että suomalaisia saattaisi kärähtää. Onko laji pyöräily vai kenties hiihto ja milloin tästä mahdetaan tiedottaa laajemmin?

----------


## Kal Pedal

Aivan niin. Eli nyt saa kertoa, kiitos.

----------


## buhvalo

> Jaahas, täällä huhuillaan että suomalaisia saattaisi kärähtää. Onko laji pyöräily vai kenties hiihto ja milloin tästä mahdetaan tiedottaa laajemmin?



Yu:n puolella vois arvausta heittää, hypätä tai juosta, nyt kun isot kisat on ovella.

----------


## StantheMan

Veikkaan juoksua!

----------


## buhvalo

> Veikkaan juoksua!



Sama tuli mieleen, valitettavasti.

----------


## ketju44

> ...70-luvulta lähtien on urheiluhistorian mukaan pyöräilijät ja kehonrakentajat vetäneet kaksin käsin kaikkea millä on kuviteltu olevan suorituskykyä parantava vaikutus 
> (siis 70-luvulla painotan tässä sitä, että silloin vasta syntyi lainsäädäntö määrittelemään dopingin)



Jos tietäisit miten paljon keharit nykyään "roinaa" , niin et puhuis -70 luvusta mitään  :Leveä hymy: .
On nämä nyky bodarit pikkasen massiivisempia ja kuitenkin  rasvattomampia ku silloin.

----------


## StantheMan

Eipä ollutkaan!

----------


## sonnet

> Jos tietäisit miten paljon keharit nykyään "roinaa" , niin et puhuis -70 luvusta mitään .
> On nämä nyky bodarit pikkasen massiivisempia ja kuitenkin  rasvattomampia ku silloin.



Tiedän sen(kin) toki, liiankin läheltä nähneenä, tarkoitin kautta n. 1974-2009. 

Sitä ennen ei ollu viranomaisväliä, vaikka mustikkasopassa olis piriä ja perseessä anabolia  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Poursuivant

Ehkä kuitenkin se kaikkein synkin vaihe suomalaisessa dopingissa ja sen häpeilemättömässä käytössä nähtiin vuoden 1976 kesäolympialaisten aikoihin, kun Olympiakomitea (käytännössä Kalevi Tuominen) lähetti paimenkirjeen eräille urheijoille, että dopingin käytöstä olisi luovuttava ennen kisoja. 

Joku aikalainen voisi jakaa muistikuviaan tästä nyttemmin jo hieman taka-alalle jääneestä episodista. Oliko niin, että Montrealissa testattiin verestä ensimmäistä kertaa vai tuliko näihin kisoihin käyttöön ensimmäiset kiellettyjen aineiden listat tms?

----------


## sonnet

> Ehkä kuitenkin se kaikkein synkin vaihe suomalaisessa dopingissa ja sen häpeilemättömässä käytössä nähtiin vuoden 1976 kesäolympialaisten aikoihin, kun Olympiakomitea (käytännössä Kalevi Tuominen) lähetti paimenkirjeen eräille urheijoille, että dopingin käytöstä olisi luovuttava ennen kisoja. 
> 
> Joku aikalainen voisi jakaa muistikuviaan tästä nyttemmin jo hieman taka-alalle jääneestä episodista. Oliko niin, että Montrealissa testattiin verestä ensimmäistä kertaa vai tuliko näihin kisoihin käyttöön ensimmäiset kiellettyjen aineiden listat tms?



Urheilutilastoista ja vuosiluvuista olen huono sanomaan mitään mutta veritestien vähyys on ollut asia, joka on mahdollistanut moderneinakin aikoina (kiinnijäämisen kannalta, CJD tietty mm. melkoinen riski, jos on halunnut halpaa ihmisaivoperäistä kasvuhormonia käyttää) huolettomamman epo- ja kasvuhormonidouppauksen. Ne kun eivät erotu perinteisessä virtsatestissä.

Tuolla on vuosilukuja ja virallisehkoa historiaa douppauksesta:

http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doping

Näemmä kansallinen testijärjestelmämme on käyttänyt veritestejä jo vuodesta 1990 mutta säännönmukaisuus on puuttunut. Jokohan ne tekee sitä kaikissa isoissa kisoissa..?

----------


## ketju44

> Sitä ennen ei ollu viranomaisväliä, vaikka mustikkasopassa olis piriä ja perseessä anabolia



En muista suomalaista hiihtäjää ( 100% varmuudella ) , mutta kun oli kisassa sippaamassa , antoi huoltaja "jotain" . Aine oli myöhemmin todettu amfatamiiniksi. Ja muuten voitti kisan  :Vink:

----------


## kontio

Pervitiini oli napin nimi, kaukopartiomiehet sitä sodan jälkeen taskuistaan löysivät ja kovaa mentiin kilpaladuilla ;-)

edit_ toimii siis kuten amfetamiini (ja onkin samaa "kauraa"), eli pistää elimistössä olevat energiavarat tehokäyttöön. Kun hiilarit ja muut on poltettu loppuun eikä rasvaakaan saa enää nopeasti poltettua, aletaan käyttää mm aivokudosta ja muuta terveellistä. Eli siis hiihtäjä/pyöräilijä/kaukopartiomies pahimmillaan tappoi itsensä sitä tajuamatta. Kysykää Tom Simpsonilta vaikutuksista, itse en ole lääkäri...

----------


## OJ

> Urheilutilastoista ja vuosiluvuista olen huono sanomaan mitään mutta veritestien vähyys on ollut asia, joka on mahdollistanut moderneinakin aikoina (kiinnijäämisen kannalta, CJD tietty mm. melkoinen riski, jos on halunnut halpaa ihmisaivoperäistä kasvuhormonia käyttää) huolettomamman epo- ja kasvuhormonidouppauksen. Ne kun eivät erotu perinteisessä virtsatestissä.



Kommentti täältä takapenkistä. rEPO näkyy virtsatestissä, eli ei ole edes kyse epäsuorasta testistä. Mun käsittääkseni kaikki muut paitsi NESP, CERA ja Epoetin Delta pystytään testaamaan virtsasta ja testi on hyväksytty. Kasvusta ei voi edelleenkään käräyttää.

Korjatkaa toki jos kirjoittelen ihan omiani.

EDIT: Ja tosta Novedex XT:stä kärähtää melkein satavarmasti jos testataan.

----------


## kontio

Eikös darbepoietiinin pysty virtsasta havaitsemaan, kusihan Johan Muehlegg Salt Laken kisoissakin hankeen ennen testiä 30km voiton jälkeen, ja sen jälkeen sitä testattiin niin monta kertaa että kärähti.

Kasvuhormonissahan on kai joku mustavalkoinen raja, minkä jälkeen pamahtaa sanktioiksi.

----------


## OJ

> Eikös darbepoietiinin pysty virtsasta havaitsemaan, kusihan Johan Muehlegg Salt Laken kisoissakin hankeen ennen testiä 30km voiton jälkeen, ja sen jälkeen sitä testattiin niin monta kertaa että kärähti.
> 
> Kasvuhormonissahan on kai joku mustavalkoinen raja, minkä jälkeen pamahtaa sanktioiksi.



Olet ihan oikeassa. Nespin käryaika on jotain 7pv pissistä mitattuna. Väännetäänköhän muehleggin kärystä edelleenkin jossain portaassa? Toi testi ei tainnut olla ihan sanktioitu vuonna 2002.

Tota kasvun testaamista kyllä epäilen tai sitten käryaika on vaan liian lyhyt.

----------


## buhvalo

> Mm. osa Meridiana - Kalev Chocolate ammattilaisjoukkueen kuskeista käyttää Tribulus-nimistä tuotetta. http://nutrend.eu/en/nutrend-team/nutrend-international-team/art_245040/kalev-chocolate-meridiana-team.aspx. Kyseinen aine lisää merkittävästi kehon testosteronin tuotantoa.



Voi tribulus. Kyllä suklaapoikienkin testo-tasot nousee jollakin muulla kuin vaikuttavaksi aineeksi nimetyllä Tribulus-kasvillla, jos niissä jotakin muutosta tapahtuu. 






> Itse en käsitä miksi testosteroni tasoa lisääviä tuotteita saa laillisesti edes myydä *koska* ne saattavat tehdä doping-testistä positiivisen.



Itse en käsitä miksi noita ostaa jos tietää että ne voi aiheuttaa positiivisen näytteen. No, tietysti niitä voi ostaa sen takia että tietää niiden aiheuttavan positiivisen näytteen.

----------


## kontio

> Tota kasvun testaamista kyllä epäilen tai sitten käryaika on vaan liian lyhyt.



Eikun juu, niinhän se oli että merkkiaineilla pystyy epäsuorasti hommaa tutkimaan. Pantanilla oli joku luteisiiniarvo tms suht matala joskus kun testituloksia katselin... liittyy jotenkin kasvuhormonin ja ko proteiinin?? tasapainoon elimistiössä...

tämmöisen nopealla googletuksella löysin yhtyneiden laboratorioiden sivulta, 

Kasvuhormoni (GH) oli pitkään dopingvalvonnan ongelma-aine, koska sil-le ei ollut kunnon mittausmenetelmää. Onneksi tähän on vihdoin löytymässä keinot. GH:n käyttö voidaan todeta epäsuorasti mittaamalla verestä sopivia merkkiaineita, kuten insuliinin kaltaista kasvutekijä I:tä (IGF-I) ja  prokollageeni III:n aminoterminaalista propeptidiä (PIIINP). Epäsuoran menetelmän lisäksi on kehitetty myös suora menetelmä. Tämä perustuu siihen, että rekombinantti GH on molekyylipainoltaan tarkalleen tiettyä molekyylikokoa (22 kD), kun taas elimistön oma GH esiintyy erikokoisina isoformeina (mm. 20 kD, 22 kD). Eri isoformeille on pystytty kehittämään spesifiset immunologiset mittausmenetelmät, joiden avulla rekombinantti hormonin käyttö voidaan todeta (22 kD isoformin osuus kasvaa
suhteessa muihin isoformeihin, kun GH:ta on käytetty). GH-menetelmät olivat ensimmäistä kertaa käytössä Ateenan olympialaisissa viime kesänä.

----------


## OJ

Ja toi tällä hetkellä keskustelun keskipisteenä oleva lisäravinne taitaa olla ainoa ton kaltainen lisuke, joka ihan oikeasti vaikuttaa johonkin.

Kun noita kasvukäryjä ei ole mun muistin mukaan ollut vielä yhtään, niin onkohan noi kasvutestit tarkkoja. Kasvun käyttö ei ole todennäköisesti loppunut kuin seinään.

----------


## ketju44

> Ja toi tällä hetkellä keskustelun keskipisteenä oleva lisäravinne taitaa olla ainoa ton kaltainen lisuke, joka ihan oikeasti vaikuttaa johonkin.



Taisi saada hyvän mainoksen myyjä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ketju44

> Ja koko säie, mukaan lukien kaikki muut viestit, meni samalla?



Kyllä ne silloin menee , kun viestiketjun aloittaja poistaa viestin nro 1.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Ehkä se oli oikein, että se poistettiin. Ei tuollaiset keskeneräiset ja tutkimuksen alla olevat jutut kuulu julkisuuteen.

Kyllä yksityisyys ja sen suoja kuuluu meille kaikille. Lähinnä ihmettelin koko ketjun avausta...

----------


## sonnet

> Kyllä ne silloin menee , kun viestiketjun aloittaja poistaa viestin nro 1.



Useissa alustoissa se on käyttöikeussäädöissä valittavissa, voiko oman ketjunsa/Aiheen poistaa.

Se on hieman ristiriidassa moderoinnin kanssa jos siihen on oikeus (poistaa silloin aina muidenkin viestejä, ikään kuin omistaisi ketjunsa, mikä olisi suht vastoin yleistä keskustelukulttuuria) mutta useilla saitella se on silti päällä. Oletusarvokin taitaa yleensä olla "saa poistaa omat kettinkinsä".

----------


## Pirkka

> Ja koko säie, mukaan lukien kaikki muut viestit, meni samalla?



Tämän ketjun aloittajakin kun tekisi saman tempun, niin puolitoistatuhatta viestiä katoaisi taivaan tuuliin.

----------


## kontio

yhdellä toisella foorumilla voi poistaa viestinsä, jossei kukaan ole vastannut siihen. typerä ominaisuus, että voi pyyhkäistä kaikkien muidenkin viestit taivaan tuuliin kun ketjun avauksen poistaa.

----------


## VesaP

Joko nyt saa spekuloida kun tieto on julkista?!?

http://www.mtv3.fi/urheilu/muutlajit...2009/08/931645

----------


## Iglumies

> Joko nyt saa spekuloida kun tieto on julkista?!?



Hys hys, ettei kukaan pahoita mieltään.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## J T K

Jep jep. 

MItähän tuo ikään vetoaminen tässä asiassa vaikuttaa?

----------


## ästidin

Toivossa on hyvä elää...

----------


## Mika A

MTV3:n uutisessa mainittu Iltalehden uutinen: http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2009...73369_ur.shtml

Tässä vaiheessa, kun vasta A-näyte on tutkittu:





> Korostan - epäily!

----------


## buhvalo

Pitää hyssytellä pienellä fontilla. Mitä v*n ymmärtäväisyyttä tuohon tarvitaan tuomion osalta. Jos ja kun ei pysty todistamaan mistä ne jäämät sinne on oikeasti tullut niin kakku tulee raskaimman mukaan. Samoin kuin muinoin hiustenlähdönestolääkkeiden osalta. Ja edelleenkäänhän käry -tai posiivinen näyte- ei ole mistään jäämistä vaan siitä aineesta itsestään.

----------


## Pekka L

Ei jumalauta...
"Vähän sama tilanne, kuin normaali ihminen luottaisi ruokakaupan tuotteisiin, Liias puolustautuu torstain Iltalehdessä."

Kyllä pitää nuorella miehellä olla kieroutunut asenne ravintoasioihin jos ajattelutapa on tämä. Jos tohtoritoloset ym. konitohtorit sanoo että tästä vaan nappia naamaan jotta kulukoo, niin ei muuta kun sinisilmäisenä mussuttamaan niitä ilman kyselyjä.

----------


## Leku

Sillä sipuli ja pari vuotta kilpailukieltoa, vai mitä näistä douppaamisista nyt tuleekaan.

Mitäs se nyt onkaan vetänyt? Voisin katsoa googlella.

----------


## -XC-

Äärettömän hyvin nuo kaupan tuotteet palauttaa. On vähän silimäkulumatkii ruvennu kasvamaan, mutta kaippa se kuuluu asiaan. Filokin kulukee niin maan pe....leesti. Kaupan tuotteita SAA käyttää, varsinkin jos talakkari ne hommaa. :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Asamat

Kilpailukieltoon vain jos B-näyte on positiivinen. Kaikki kärähtäneethän ovat nauttineet jotakin epämääräistä lääkettä, luontaistuotetta tai vastaavaa uskossa että on sallittua  :Hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

Olihan tuolla Maikkarin sivulla oikein lainattu tätä meidän rakasta Foorumia.  :Vink: 

_- Saarenmaan ympäriajon jälkeen ostin ihan tavallisesta luontaistuoteliikkeestä tuotepaketin, jonka mukana oli buusteri. Se on tietämättäni sisältänyt pieniä lääkeainejäämiä, Liias selvitti Fillari-lehden keskustelupalstalla viestiketjussa, joka on sittemmin poistettu netistä._

----------


## vetooo

Joutuukohan Kellu kantamaan ensi kaudella Suomen mestarin paitaa jos tuloslistaa muutetaan jälkikäteen? Kellu saa varmasti Liquigasilta jotain sanktiota paidan pitämisestä...  :Leveä hymy:  UCI:n säännöt pakottavat maan mestaria pitämään erikoispaitaa yllään, vaikka Liquigas on kieltänyt moisen. Toisin sanoen italialaistalli on kieltänyt ajajiaan voittamasta maan mestaruuksia.

----------


## Jasi

Ei varmaan Kellu ottanut tuota huomioon "jäädessään" kakkoseksi.. Ensi vuonna Kellun täytynee tyytyä kolmanteen tai neljänteen sijaan. Se lienee jo aika varma paikka testien jälkeenkin..

----------


## elcondorpasa

> Joutuukohan Kellu kantamaan ensi kaudella Suomen mestarin paitaa jos tuloslistaa muutetaan jälkikäteen? Kellu saa varmasti Liquigasilta jotain sanktiota paidan pitämisestä...  UCI:n säännöt pakottavat maan mestaria pitämään erikoispaitaa yllään, vaikka Liquigas on kieltänyt moisen. Toisin sanoen italialaistalli on kieltänyt ajajiaan voittamasta maan mestaruuksia.



Eikös tuo kärähtäminen tullut rata-SM:ssä, vai olenko ymmärtänyt väärin?
Maantie SM oli tuolloin jo ajettu, joten mestarin paita pysyy?

----------


## trauma

> Kilpailukieltoon vain jos B-näyte on positiivinen. Kaikki kärähtäneethän ovat nauttineet jotakin epämääräistä lääkettä, luontaistuotetta tai vastaavaa uskossa että on sallittua



... ja lisäksi jotenkin kummasti sitä käryn aiheuttanutta sotkua on nautittu juuri ennen kuin testaajat tulivat katedreineen paikalle. Ja aivan taatusti nautittu siten että edellisessä kisassa oltiin vielä täysin puhtaita  :Hymy: 

trauma

----------


## VesaP

> Näin oli ilmeisesti viime vuonna, mutta kyllä tänä vuonna Kellulla oli lupa ja samalla erittäin kova tahto voittaa mestaruus.



Jeps, sen mitä näin maallikko netissä pyörivistä maaliviivan tuntumasta otetuista kuvasarjoista näki, kyllä siinä oli Kellullakin kaikki pelissä loppukirissä kun hävis sen voiton eikös se ollut about muutamalla sentillä vain.

----------


## vetooo

> Näin oli ilmeisesti viime vuonna, mutta kyllä tänä vuonna Kellulla oli lupa ja samalla erittäin kova tahto voittaa mestaruus.



Joo, tarkemmin Liquigas-kuskien voittoja tällä kaudella tutkimalla huomasin, että Maciej Bodnar voitti Puolan mestaruuden aika-ajossa kesäkuun lopulla. Kellu kiri siis Kuusamon SM-kisoissa maantiellä kakkoseksi. Samaan sijoitukseen pystyi Alexander Kustshinski Valko-Venäjän mestaruuskisojen maantietaistossa.

Dopingaiheeseen vihdoin siirtyen, miten nopeasti Ranskan ympäriajon testituloksista voidaan "vedenpitävästi" todeta onko näytteissä ollut CERA:ta vai ei. Tuntuu jotenkin, että välillä kestää tolkuttoman kauan ennen kuin tietoja tulee. Riccon kohdalla viime vuonna homma selvisi ilmeisen nopeasti, mutta tänä vuonna Di Lucan käry vahvistettiin vasta kaksi kuukautta myöhemmin. Esimerkkejä on muitakin koskien CERA:ta.

----------


## StantheMan

> Kilpailukieltoon vain jos B-näyte on positiivinen. Kaikki kärähtäneethän ovat nauttineet jotakin epämääräistä lääkettä, luontaistuotetta tai vastaavaa uskossa että on sallittua



Tämä kaveri tiedostaa riskit ja syö lisäravinteita, jotka saattavat johtaa kärähtämiseen.

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/baseb...oncerned_N.htm

----------


## skeba64

> Iltalehden sivuilla juttu asiasta. 
> 
> Erityisesti tykkään viimeisestä kyynisestä kommentista. 
> 
> "Aineen piti olla sallittu. Ei ollut."



Tämmöistä tms. http://www.sportsnutrition.fi/novede...cap-p-660.html

----------


## T.M

> http://www.usatoday.com/sports/baseb...oncerned_N.htm



Kovaa meininkiä:
"It might be dangerous," he says, "but so is drinking and driving. And how many of us do it at least once a year? Pretty much everybody."

----------


## Nailoni

Tainnu nappien veto viedä baseball äijältä järjenki päästä..

----------


## vetooo

> Ei ihan heti tule mieleen muu kun Marion Jones jonka A-näyte oli eposta positiivinen mutta B-näyte negatiivinen.Uskon kuitenkin että oli joku muu taho joka tämän silloin hoiti että homma jatku.Voihan tässäkin tapauksessa käydä niin että erjantaina B-näytteen tutkimiksissa napsahtaa negatiivinen tulos.
> Seppälä kutenkin kerto että joka 5000 näyte voi antaa toisen tuloksen b-analyysissä.



Hiihtäjä Kristina Smigunilla oli 2000-luvun alussa A-näyte positiivinen, mutta B-näyte negatiivinen. Smigun vapautettiin epäilyistä.

Pyöräilijä Iban Mayo antoi vuonna 2007 positiivisen A-näytteen, mutta B-näyte osoittautui ensiksi negatiiviseksi. B-näyte analysoitiin eri laboratoriossa, mutta vaatimuksesta A-näytteen analysoinut laboratorio otti hoidettavakseen B-näyteen. Tällä kertaa toinenkin näyte oli positiivinen. Urheilun kansainvälinen vetoomustuomioistuin CAS määräsi Mayon lopulta kilpailukieltoon.

Muita tapauksia ei tule mieleen. Jos jollain muulla tulee, niin laittakaa ruutuun.

----------


## Markku N

> Normi juttu on myöskin se että A- ja B-näyte antaa saman tuloksen.Koska kyseessä on sama näyte joka on laitettu kahteen eri säiliöön.



Sitten on näitä tapauksia, joissa B-näytteen käsitttelyssä tapahtuu jokin virhe. Esim näyte tutkitaan ilman, että paikalla olisi urheilija tai tämän edustaja.

Onko minulta vain jäänyt huomaamatta vai onko tosiaan, että missään ei vielä ole ollut tietoa siitä mitä siitä A-näytteestä on löytynyt? Jotain kiellettyä, mutta mitä? Onko nyt vain sellainen tieto, että jotain lääkeainejäämää siellä on ja että itse epäilty keroo sen olevan sieltä lisäravinnetuotteesta peräisin. 

Tämä on tiukka paikka suomaliseille pyöräilylle nyt. Aikaisemmin ongelma ei ollut täällä meillä vaan muualla. Nyt osui omalla kohdalla, epäiltynä on monelle tuttu mies. Saa nähdä kuinka tämä selvitellään.

----------


## Junnuraita

> Hiihtäjä Kristina Smigunilla oli 2000-luvun alussa A-näyte positiivinen, mutta B-näyte negatiivinen. Smigun vapautettiin epäilyistä.
> 
> Pyöräilijä Iban Mayo antoi vuonna 2007 positiivisen A-näytteen, mutta B-näyte osoittautui ensiksi negatiiviseksi. B-näyte analysoitiin eri laboratoriossa, mutta vaatimuksesta A-näytteen analysoinut laboratorio otti hoidettavakseen B-näyteen. Tällä kertaa toinenkin näyte oli positiivinen. Urheilun kansainvälinen vetoomustuomioistuin CAS määräsi Mayon lopulta kilpailukieltoon.
> 
> Muita tapauksia ei tule mieleen. Jos jollain muulla tulee, niin laittakaa ruutuun.



Mut Smigun oli syönyt paljon punasta lihaa.Tästä johtuen näytteessä oli nandrolonia.
Jos tässä tapauksessa WADA on käsitteliä niin on löysät housuissa.He eivät anna mahdollisuuta selityksille koska heti huomenna joku toinen yrittää samaa.Ja jos aine on testosteroni niin se voidaan analyysissä todeta jos on synteettinen vai homeopaatinen.Eli suomeksi kehon omaa ja kemikaali joka on kehon ulkopuolelta tullut.Synteetisessä napsahtaa 2v. ja kaikki muu voi vielä selitellä.
Denis Mitchell yritti kauan sitten kertoa just miksi oli testoa näytteessä.Selitys oli silloin jumppatuokio mamma kans.WADA lausunto oli että terveen miehen merkki mut kakkua tulee.

----------


## erkkk

Mua on noissa systemaattisen douppauksen tapauksissa ihmetyttänyt aina se et miks ei ole kirurgisesti hoidettu hommaa niin että kusitesti on aina puhdas. Tungetaanhan tonne kroppaan kaiken näköistä muutakin tavaraa, on avannetta sun muuta. Äkkiäkös sinne ton tarvittaessa vähimmäismäärän virtsaa imevän säiliön jemmaisi. Naiset on kyllä käyttäneet virtsalla täytettyä kortsua ja äijät tunkeneet samaa perseeseen kera putken, mutta mistään pysyvästä ratkaisusta ei ole kuulunut. Tai no miten kuuluisi kun ei niin jää kiinni. Muistaakseni johonkin miespuoliseen painonnostajaan oli pumpattu valmentajan kusta virtsaputkea pitkin, mutta silti tulos oli ollut hyvinkin positiivinen  :Leveä hymy: 

Suomessa taasen douppauksen avulla pärjääminen olisi hyvinkin helppoa, jos vaan tuntee jonkun jonka kauttaa saada CERAa. Ei taida vieläkään ADT:n käyttämä labra moista tunnistaa. Esim Riccon maksama summa aineesta oli aivan naurettavan vähän, summan kuittaa helposti jo amatööritasolla palkintorahoista. Lisäksi jos haluisi leikkiä upporikasta ja rutiköyhää...kauden alussa on aikaa jolloin lisenssi on allekirjoittamatta uudelle kaudelle, jos testi yllättää niin voi ilmoittaa ettei enää kilpaile. Näinhän esim Kasvio aikoinaan teki, yksinkertaisesti skippasi testin ja sanoi lopettaneensa. Mitään rangaistusta ei koskaan tullut, kaveri jopa pelaili myöhemmin vesipalloa SM-tasolla. No toisaalta tulostason noustessa tarpeeksi moinen kikkailu loppuisi kuin seinään, nykyisin riittänee että saavuttaa tietyn tason ja saa olla tekemässä tiliä tekemisistään 365.

Mutta se joka douppaa Suomen tasolla, varsinkin pyöräilyssä, on pakko olla ensinnäkin lahjaton ja toiseksi aivan totaalinen idiootti.

Suomen pyöräilyssä taitaa edellinen positiivinen testi olla jostain vuosien takaa ja tais silloinkin olla kyseessä Urheiluliiton mies?

Näistä mistä ei hirveemmin aikoinaan huudeltu on mm. ulkomailla tapahtuneet testotason tutkinnat, parin viikon karenssit veriarvojen takia tai kotimaassa maajoukkuepyöräilijän faijan jääminen nalkkiin tullissa aineista. Vanhoja juttuja kaikki, mutta pinnan alla kuplii aina ja D-testejä järjestetään ihan syystä suomessakin joka lajissa.

----------


## MacGyver

> Mutta se joka douppaa Suomen tasolla, varsinkin pyöräilyssä, on pakko olla ensinnäkin lahjaton ja toiseksi aivan totaalinen idiootti.



Tässä tapauksessa taitaa olla kyse enimmäkseen jälkimmäisestä.

----------


## Ola

> Mutta se joka douppaa Suomen tasolla, varsinkin pyöräilyssä, on pakko olla ensinnäkin lahjaton ja toiseksi aivan totaalinen idiootti.



Hyvä pointti, ei taida edes rahaa liikkua niin paljoa että pääsis omilleen? Eikös myrkyt maksa kuitenkin jonkin verran? Jos multa kysytään, niin lisäravinne nimeltä testosteroiinibuusteri kuulostaa suht epäilyttävältä. Jos haluaa harmaalla alueella liikkua, niin kandeis ottaa selvää mitä purkissa on, niin ei tartte selitellä jälkikäteen.

----------


## kontio

> Jos haluaa harmaalla alueella liikkua, niin kandeis ottaa selvää mitä purkissa on, niin ei tartte selitellä jälkikäteen.



Tuo buusterihomma kyllä liikkuu niin harmaalla alueella, ettei tosikaan. Ihan oikein, että napsahtaa oikeudenmukaiseksi säädetty rangaistus(varoitus...2v), vaikka oliskin käyttänyt vaan "jotain buusteria joka sisälsi tietämättään pieniä lääkeainejäämiä..."  :Vihainen:

----------


## DeLillo

> Hyvä pointti, ei taida edes rahaa liikkua niin paljoa että pääsis omilleen? Eikös myrkyt maksa kuitenkin jonkin verran? Jos multa kysytään, niin lisäravinne nimeltä testosteroiinibuusteri kuulostaa suht epäilyttävältä. Jos haluaa harmaalla alueella liikkua, niin kandeis ottaa selvää mitä purkissa on, niin ei tartte selitellä jälkikäteen.



Urheilussa menestymiseen panostamista on vaikea perustella rationaalisesti tai rahallisesti, vaikka jättäisi kaikenmoiset mömmöt huomioimatta. Eipä omalla rahalla kisaava saa etelänleiriin, uusiin kisakiekkoihin tai muuhun kalustoonkaan satsattuja rahoja takaisin. Treenaamiseen käytetylle ajallekaan ei voi oikein kovaa tuntiveloitusta laittaa  :Vink: 

Urheilu on järjetöntä ja epärationaalista, jos sitä näin tarkastelee. Toisaalta siinä on juuri urheilun viehätys. Samalla tämä järjettömyys antaa myös selityksen, miksi jotkut käyttävät kaikki keinot menestyäkseen.

----------


## tempokisu

> Mutta se joka douppaa Suomen tasolla, varsinkin pyöräilyssä, on pakko olla ensinnäkin lahjaton ja toiseksi aivan totaalinen idiootti.
> 
> .







> Hyvä pointti, ei taida edes rahaa liikkua niin paljoa että pääsis omilleen? Eikös myrkyt maksa kuitenkin jonkin verran? Jos multa kysytään, niin lisäravinne nimeltä testosteroiinibuusteri kuulostaa suht epäilyttävältä. Jos haluaa harmaalla alueella liikkua, niin kandeis ottaa selvää mitä purkissa on, niin ei tartte selitellä jälkikäteen.



Juurikin äiteelle soittellin aamulla ja tuota samaa sanoin. 
Suomessa todella pärjää ihan ilman mitään doopinkeja. Ja jos ei ilman pärjää, sitten vaan ei. 
No, mitä Pharmacasta nyt katselen, ei se testosteroni ( tosin en tiedä mitä tuotteita sitten "oikeasti" käytetään...) niin paljoa maksa. Otetaan vaikka Deca-Durabolin, 1ml injektio ( tosin tämä on vain yksi pieni milli, ja kerta) 10.90e. - jaa mutta on tässä Nebido 4ml injektio yksi kpl 147e. 
Epot sitten on satoja euroja, jopa tuhansia. 
Jokunen kerta on tullut vastaan että kysellään, kehonrakentajaa yms., mutta en lähde tommoseen mukaan ollenkaan. Valitettavasti aina jostain löytyy sitten "ymmärtäväinen" lääkäri... :Irvistys:  

Mutta kyllä uskoisin että nykyaikana aikuinen ihminen, ja kilpaurheilija, tasan tietää mitä syö/käyttää, ei ollenkaan usko että "oho, en tiennyt". Mutta joku selityshän pitää kuitenkin olla. Mieluummin kuitenkin sitten rehellisesti tunnustaa.

----------


## buhvalo

> Juurikin äiteelle soittellin aamulla ja tuota samaa sanoin. 
> Suomessa todella pärjää ihan ilman mitään doopinkeja. Ja jos ei ilman pärjää, sitten vaan ei. 
> No, mitä Pharmacasta nyt katselen, ei se testosteroni ( tosin en tiedä mitä tuotteita sitten "oikeasti" käytetään...) niin paljoa maksa. Otetaan vaikka Deca-Durabolin, 1ml injektio ( tosin tämä on vain yksi pieni milli, ja kerta) 10.90e. - jaa mutta on tässä Nebido 4ml injektio yksi kpl 147e. 
> Epot sitten on satoja euroja, jopa tuhansia. 
> Jokunen kerta on tullut vastaan että kysellään, kehonrakentajaa yms., mutta en lähde tommoseen mukaan ollenkaan. Valitettavasti aina jostain löytyy sitten "ymmärtäväinen" lääkäri...



No kadulla liikkuu varmasti listahintaa halvempaa roinaa, mitä on ulkomailta reseptillä tai piraatteja tuotu. Eli varmaankaan se hinta ei ole se tekijä, kun verrataan esim. kalustokustanuksiin.

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Sekoilu "tiedottamisessa" näköjään jatkuu.
> 
> Ensin perustetaan tänne ketju, jossa kerrotaan asiasta. Se poistetaan syystä tai toisesta. Oliko liian julkista, kommentit ei miellyttäneet? Muutama päivä sen jälkeen annetaan printtimedialle haastattelu aiheesta, ennen kuin on mitään varmaa. Haastattelussa puhutaan ainakin osittain samoja juttuja mitä täältä poistetussa ketjussakin oli ensimmäisessä viestissä ja osa niistä on sellaisenaan lehdessä[/I]



En lukenut tätä viimeisintä "kaapista tulo" juttua lainkaa... olisiko... tai olkoon tutustumatta koko "julistukseen" jos jutussa yritetään syöttää samaa paskaa eri paketissa.

Hansin tuomio on edelleen tyly eikä ymmärrystä heru urheilujuomapisarankaan vertaa, näissä hommissa ei saatana saa lipsua ja tuomioiden pitäisi olla niin ankaria että huijaamista suunittelevat jättäisivät lääkkeiksi tarkoitetut aineet niille jotka niitä oikeasti tarvitsevat... ja buusterit... niin... kukas niitä tarvitsee?

Muuta mahdollisuutta ei taida olla kuin se että uhka on taloudellinen, menettää leipäpuunsa jos vahvistaa "työsuoritusta" aineilla jotka on "työsopimuksessa" kielletty. Tähän on paljon myös mentykin ja sanktiopykälät ovat tulleet varmaan joka lajiin... tietysti on sitten lajeja joissa ei raha liiku, kuten tässä keississä ja kun riski on pienempi niin buusteria pukataan välittämättä/ajattelematta seurauksia.
Toinen mahdollisuus dopingin kitkemiseen on median pelko... jota tässä keissä yitettiin pehmentää omalla ulostulolla... huonoin,tai'no surkein tuloksin. Hyvin harva pystyy "väyrysmäisesti" hallitsemaan julkisuutta eikä siihen taida olla pystynyt yksikään urheilija.

Huono homma tämä käry oli Suomen pyöräilylle... voi oliko kuitenkaan... eikös se ole toimivan dopingvalvonna merkki että urheilijoita jää kiini... vai luuliko joku että suomalaisessa pyöräilyssä ei doupata kuten muualla?

----------


## HarryH

Jos kyse on pelkästään tuosta buusterista eikä muista ns "mömmöistä" ,niin näköjään on markkinoilla sitten tuote joka toimiin kerrotulla tarvalla ts korottaa testotasoja, koska yleensä se vissiin tuppaa noissa ns luotaistuoteissa olevan vain jonkin tasoinen markkinointi kikka.

Lyhyt kommentti tuohon "saattaa sisälttää lääkeaine jäämiä"
... Oletteko törmanneet esim jotain karkkeja ostaessanne (ne jotka ostaa / syö) tekstiin "Saataa sisätää pieniämääriä pähkinää" vaikka ei nyt esim hedelmä karkeilla pitäisi mitään tekemistä pähkinänkanssa olla  :Hymy: 

Nämä ns luontaistuotteen vaan tehdään jossain Kiinalaisessa tehtaassa, jossa valmistetaan vaikka mitä (yleensä näin Kiinassa tuppaa olemaan), joten esim vaikka pahimmassa tapauksessa jonkun luotaistuotteen "kapseloinnissa" ja lääkeaineiden kapseloinneissa voidaan käyttää samaa kapselointi konetta. Tietty voi kyse olla jostain muustakin pakkaus yms työ/valmistus vaiheesta. Yleensä ko maininnan saamiseksi pakkauksen kylkeen voi riittää se, että samassa tehtaassa valmistetaan ns luontaistuotteita ja lääkkeitä….. Siitä ne "jäämät" sitten syntyy.

----------


## VesaP

Joko tästä puhutusta tapauksesta on tullut virallinen tuomio, eli joko B-näyte on tutkittu ja tulokset julkistettu jossain? Ei tunnu medioissa löytyvän vielä mitään infoa vaikka tänäänhän piti julkistaa casen tuomio...

----------


## Jasi

Veikkaanpa että tällä tuotteella on melkoinen kysyntäpiikki tiedossa. Harrastesarjoissahan saa doupata vaikka kuinka ja kait kilpasarjassakin jos ei ole allekirjoittanut jonkinlaista lappua jossa lupautuu testattavaksi.  

Mun mielestä on parampi jättää kaikki lisäravinteet väliin kun eihän niistä tiedä mitä paskaa ne oikeesti on. Maito palautusjuomaksi ja kaurapuuro/pottu hiilareiksi - ei tule käryä!

Mitä muuten luulette onko doupingin käyttö yleistä harrastetasolla kestävyyslajeissa?

----------


## VesaP

> Harrastesarjoissahan saa doupata vaikka kuinka ja kait kilpasarjassakin jos ei ole allekirjoittanut jonkinlaista lappua jossa lupautuu testattavaksi.



Täh, harrastesarjat tietysti ihan oma juttunsa mutta kilpasarjan kuskilla pitää olla voimassaoleva lisenssi ja eiköhän lisenssikuskeja koske ihan viralliset ADT:n säännöt ja määräykset ja voi joutua kusemaan purkkiin ihan samoin kuin joku eliittikuskikin.

----------


## VesaP

LOL... Ranskalaiselta dance-kanavalta tuloo just nyt seuraava biisi:

Mr Lee - Doping

Jotenkin sopii hyvin teemaan!!  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  Loistobiittiä... Potkii kuin CERA!!!  :Hymy:

----------


## scf_

> En lukenut tätä viimeisintä "kaapista tulo" juttua lainkaa... olisiko... tai olkoon tutustumatta koko "julistukseen" jos jutussa yritetään syöttää samaa paskaa eri paketissa.



Tässä IL 13.8. juttu, jokainen voi arvioida ja verrata sen sisältöä täällä olleeseen ketjuun.

----------


## ketju44

> Tässä IL 13.8. juttu, jokainen voi arvioida ja verrata sen sisältöä täällä olleeseen ketjuun.



Siinä oli uutta luettavaa ainakin mulle. Kyllä selittelystä päätellen , ammattiurheilija ainesta  :Leveä hymy:  Tavoitteet ovat ollet korkealla .  Mitkä totuuden nimissä ovat sitten olleet keinot , niihin pyrittäessä. Onko missään ollut virallista tietoa aineista mitä on löydetty?  Ihan ei riitä urheilijan oma vakuutus ; Joo ne oli niitä samoja , mitä purkissakin luki  :Cool:

----------


## tempokisu

> No kadulla liikkuu varmasti listahintaa halvempaa roinaa, mitä on ulkomailta reseptillä tai piraatteja tuotu. Eli varmaankaan se hinta ei ole se tekijä, kun verrataan esim. kalustokustanuksiin.



 :No huh!:  ihan älytöntä ostaa ylipään "lääkkeitä" kadulta; laitonta käsittääkseni, ainakin myynti. Ja jotkut halpavalmisteet voivat sitten sisältää ihan mitä tahansa. Entä jos tulee ongelmia, vaikkapa yliherkkyysreaktioita tai muita? En kyllä uskaltaisi riskeerata vaikka mikä olisi. 





> Veikkaanpa että tällä tuotteella on melkoinen kysyntäpiikki tiedossa. Harrastesarjoissahan saa doupata vaikka kuinka ja kait kilpasarjassakin jos ei ole allekirjoittanut jonkinlaista lappua jossa lupautuu testattavaksi. 
> 
> Mun mielestä on parampi jättää kaikki lisäravinteet väliin kun eihän niistä tiedä mitä paskaa ne oikeesti on. Maito palautusjuomaksi ja kaurapuuro/pottu hiilareiksi - ei tule käryä!
> 
> Mitä muuten luulette onko doupingin käyttö yleistä harrastetasolla kestävyyslajeissa?



Typerää huijausta, jos ei omilla avuilla pysty kisaamaan niin on varsin ikävällä pohjalla koko "urheilu". Tuntuuko mahdollinen "voitto" kivalta jos ite tietää sen olevan saavutettu vilpillisin menetelmin?  :Vihainen: 

Mutta eikös ikämiehissä ( kaiketi naisissakin sitten..?) M60 lähtien olla vapaita dopingtestauksesta? Ei silloinkaan kyllä kannattaisi lähteä terveydellään leikkimään. 

Kun on itse joutunut tilanteeseen, että jokin muuten urheilussa kielletty menetelmä on pelastanut hengen ( annettu verta, ja nesteytetty koska muuten olisin kuihtunut siihen..), asiaa ajattelee kyllä ihan toisella tavalla. Miksi ihmeessä semmoisia  aineita tarvitsevat muuten terveet, hyväkuntoiset ihmiset jotka voivat urheilla?

----------


## ketju44

> Veikkaanpa että tällä tuotteella on melkoinen kysyntäpiikki tiedossa.



Jos oikein olen ymmärtänyt , ei enää olis listoilla koko tuote ?

----------


## OJ

Ihan sama onko niitä jäämiä vai ei. Toi Novedex XT on jo yksinään kielletty lisäaine ja sen vaikuttavat aineet tai aineenvaihduntatuotteet näkyvät testeissä pitkän aikaa. Jos sieltä sitten löytyy jotain muutakin, niin aika nihkeää on selitellä vaikkapa testo-positiivista millään jäämillä.

Ja joku tossa kyseli, että kuka näitä lääkkeitä kaipaa. Ainakin sellainen, joka uskoo noi kaikki perinteiset jutut treenimääristä ja treenitekniikoista, mutta ne wanhan maailman opit eivät vaan sovi omalle kropalle.

Ja aiheen sivusta: Kisu -> eikös toi Deca Durabolin ole Nandrolonia?

----------


## buhvalo

> ihan älytöntä ostaa ylipään "lääkkeitä" kadulta; laitonta käsittääkseni, ainakin myynti. Ja jotkut halpavalmisteet voivat sitten sisältää ihan mitä tahansa. Entä jos tulee ongelmia, vaikkapa yliherkkyysreaktioita tai muita? En kyllä uskaltaisi riskeerata vaikka mikä olisi.



No älä.  :Sarkastinen:  Niiden pimeiden labrojen kopiopaskojen turvallisuus testataan vain käyttäjien toimesta ja tieto rojun turvallisuudesta ja toimivuudesta kulkee perimätietona.

----------


## Markku N

Tämä ei tainnut olla vielä täällä

http://yle.fi/alueet/turku/2009/08/t...on_929493.html

----------


## wanderer

Kohlilla on ollut systeemit kohillaan: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/kohl...ti-doping-labs

----------


## PHI

Mennäänpäs välillä ulkomaille:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/kohl...ti-doping-labs

Edit: Ai Wanderer ehti jo...

----------


## Perugia

Käryn käytyä Kohl kertoi nakkaavansa piikkarit naulaan. Onko herra pyörtänyt päätöksensä - onko tietoa?

----------


## Jari Kulmala

> ... etteivät itse usko tekevänsä koskaan mitään väärin.



Kyse taitaa sitten todellakin olla kovasta uskosta, jos tahallaan douppaa voittaakseen ja uskoo ettei käryä.

----------


## A R:nen

> Kyse taitaa sitten todellakin olla kovasta uskosta, jos tahallaan douppaa voittaakseen ja uskoo ettei käryä.



Uskolleen vahvistusta kaipaavat voivat itse tarkistaa ADT:n vuosikertomuksista pyöräilyn testimäärät lajikohtaisista tilastoista ja vetää niistä jotain johtopäätöksiä kiinnijäämistodennäköisyyden suhteen. Tuskinpa niitä nyt sen tarkemmin täällä kannattaa julistaa.

----------


## KaisaTheKissa

Kilpailukielto vaan jampalle. 2 vuotta. Ihmeellistä nillityst kun käry käy. Ihan pahoin alkaa voimaan kun kuuntelee "puolusteluja".

----------


## Jari Kulmala

Ihan pahoin alkaa voimaan kun kuuntelee tätä kateellisten vahingoniloa.

Mutta ihan samaa mieltä, rikkomuksesta pitää kärsiä rangaistus ja se lienee juuri tuo 2 vuotta kilpailukieltoa.

----------


## ketju44

> Kyse taitaa sitten todellakin olla kovasta uskosta, jos tahallaan douppaa voittaakseen ja uskoo ettei käryä.



Aika helppo on riski ottaa näillä testimäärillä :


Dopingtestitilastot 2008

Suomen Antidopingtoimikunta ADT ry:n tekemät virtsa- ja veritestit vuonna 2008

 laji testimäärä 
Amerikkalainen jalkapallo 43

Ampumahiihto 33

Fitness 23

Hiihtourheilu 164

Jalkapallo 105

Judo 22

Jääkiekko 127

Kanoottiurheilu 22

Koripallo 71

Käsipallo 23

Lentopallo 71

Paini 23

Painonnosto 40

Pesäpallo 20

Pikaluistelu 26

Salibandy 85

Suunnistus 44

Triathlon 21

Uintiurheilu 36

Voimanosto 90

Voimistelu 26

Yleisurheilu 177


Joukkuelajit 41

Yksilölajit 253

Kaikki yhteensä 1586



Muut joukkuelajit: 
baseball, cheerleading, curling, jääpallo, kaukalopallo, maahockey, maalipallo NKL, muodostelmaluistelu, ringette, vesipallo ja uppopallo.

Muut yksilölajit: 
ammunta, autourheilu, biljardi, darts, golf, ITF-Taekwondo, ilmailu-urheilu, jousiammunta, karate, keilailu, kelkkailu, kiipeily, liitokiekko, lumilautailu, miekkailu, moottoriurheilu, moottoriveneurheilu, nykyaikainen 5-ottelu, nyrkkeily, paralympiaurheilu, potkunyrkkeily, purjehdus, pyöräily, pétanque, pöytätennis, ratagolf, ratsastus, saappaanheitto, shakki, sokkopingis NKL, sotilasurheilu, soutu, squash, sulkapallo, taekwondo, taido, taitoluistelu, tanssi, tennis, tikkaurheilu, räpyläuinti, valjakkourheilu ja veteraaniurheilu.

----------


## Ola

> Taannoin, kun Landis kärysi ja väitti viattomasti, että mitään ei ollut ottanut, niin harkitsin vakavasti koko urheilun lopettamista, koska onhan ihan typerää, että doping-testauksen virheellisen tuloksen takia menettää maineensa.



Landisin näytteestä löytyi synteettistä testosteronia. Hänen puolustus rakensi keissin puutteellisten labramenettelyjen varaan, "chain of custody" ei ollut katkeamaton. Muistin pohjalta kaivelen, että tuo tarkoittaa suunniilleen sitä, että dopingnäyte pitää sen kulkiessa labrassa tms. henkilöltä toiselle kuitata kirjallisesti luovutetuksi/vastaanotetuksi. Näin ei sitten kait ollut, googlasin nopsaan: http://blog.environmentalchemistry.c...as-broken.html  . Korjatkaa jos muistan väärin.


Synteettisen teston näkymistä näytteessä on varmaan muuten aika vaikea selittää, Floydhan väitti aluksi testituloksen johtuneen edellisiltana otetuista viskipaukuista. Nää selitykset on vaan usein aika paksuja.

----------


## dauppi

Dopinginvastaisessa taistelussa on menty jo ajat sitten niin pitkälle, että kohta ne maito ja kaurapuurokin ovat kiellettyjen listoilla. Urheilijat eivät voi edes sairaana ollessaan lääkitä itseään, kun monet lääkkeet ovat kiellettyjen listoilla ja näiden lisäravinteiden (joiden käyttö kuitenkin on ihan normaalia) sisältö voi ollakin jotain muuta kuin pussissa lukee. Ei kukaan Suomitasolla kisaava voi lähettää jokaista vitamiinipurkkia testeihin mahdollisten dopingaineiden varalta. Huippu-urheilu on puhtaanakin niin likaista ja sairasta touhua, että eikö kiellettyjen aineiden lista voitaisi oikeasti rajata terveydelle vakavasti haitallisiin mömmöihin ja helpotettaisiin kaikkien (paitsi jourulehtitoimittajien) elämää.

----------


## kanttiinin tollo

> Ei kukaan Suomitasolla kisaava voi lähettää jokaista vitamiinipurkkia testeihin mahdollisten dopingaineiden varalta.



No jos ei niitä Orionin c-vitskuja uskalla käyttää vaikkapa Stanozolol käryn pelossa niin on parempi olla käyttämättä. Syö sitten vaikka sitä paljon parjattua ja energianlähteenä niin kovin halveksittua Ruokaa vähän enemmän. Mikä tässä on niin vaikeaa? Ei tää pyöräilyn suomitaso kuitenkaan ole se ihan kovin taso maailmassa.. paitsi ehkä suomalaisille.

Edit: Nyt muuten katoilee jo blogitkin netistä aineeseen/aiheeseen liittyen. Wow. Google muistaa toki aiheen yhä..

----------


## kontio

> Landisin näytteestä löytyi synteettistä testosteronia.



Oliko noin? muistaakseni kyse oli testosteronin ja epitestosteronin välisestä suhteesta joka oli vinksallaan, eikä näytteestä löytynyt mitään kiellettyä?
Kertokaapas joku joka muistaa, en jaksa googlettaa.

----------


## Hans Opinion

Mitäpä tässä valittamaan, nyt Suomi on kuten muutkin pyöräilymaat kun käry on käynyt meilläkin... vai onko yhtä suuria pyöräilymaita joissa on myös kärylle haissut?

----------


## PHI

> Oliko noin? muistaakseni kyse oli testosteronin ja epitestosteronin välisestä suhteesta joka oli vinksallaan, eikä näytteestä löytynyt mitään kiellettyä?
> Kertokaapas joku joka muistaa, en jaksa googlettaa.



Näin oli, mainitsemasi suhde oli pielessä ja tarkemmassa testissä sitten havaitttiin viitteitä synteettisestä testosteronista.

----------


## Timi

> Ja silti en ihan täysin ymmärrä, miten täällä tunnutaan vetävän mattoa erittäin rajusti kaverin jalkojen alta. Minun mielestäni olisi parasta tukea vaikeuksiin joutunutta kaveria. Hän on kertonut asiastaan avoimesti, vieläpä ennen A-näytteen julkaisua. En ota kantaa Liiaksen ketjun poistamiseen, mutta en henkilökohtaisesti ymmärrä tätä erittäin rajua kriikkiä häntä kohtaan. Minä seison yleensä vaikeuksissa olevan rinnalla. EIkö tällaisiaissa tapauksissa kannattaisi osoittaa tukea, eikä perussuomalaiseen tyyliin (niin kuin minullakin on välillä tapana) ajatella pelkästään negatiivisia puolia. No, onneksi asian rangaistuspuoli ei kuulu minulle. Se on muiden tahojen päätettävissä.



Niin, siviilissä olen aina tukenut vaikeuksiin joutuneita ihmisiä, mutta minulle vaikeuksiin joutunut on yleensä näissä tapauksissa suhteellisen syytön tapahtumaan. Jos urheilija douppaa niin en näe mitään syytä hänen tukeensa. A- ja B-näyteitten ollessa positiivisia napsahtaa kilpailukielto aivan aiheesta. En ymmärrä sitä, että urheilijaa pitäisi pitää hyvänä ja ymmärtää sen vuoksi, että hän on esim. tuttu.

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Tähän tarvitaan varmasti Suomen Pyöräilyunionin päätös muuttaa tuloslistat uusiksi. Ja odotetaan vielä Liiaksen B-näytteen valmistumista.
> 
> Ja silti en ihan täysin ymmärrä, miten täällä tunnutaan vetävän mattoa erittäin rajusti kaverin jalkojen alta. Minun mielestäni olisi parasta tukea vaikeuksiin joutunutta kaveria. Hän on kertonut asiastaan avoimesti, vieläpä ennen A-näytteen julkaisua. En ota kantaa Liiaksen ketjun poistamiseen, mutta en henkilökohtaisesti ymmärrä tätä erittäin rajua kriikkiä häntä kohtaan. Minä seison yleensä vaikeuksissa olevan rinnalla. EIkö tällaisiaissa tapauksissa kannattaisi osoittaa tukea, eikä perussuomalaiseen tyyliin (niin kuin minullakin on välillä tapana) ajatella pelkästään negatiivisia puolia. No, onneksi asian rangaistuspuoli ei kuulu minulle. Se on muiden tahojen päätettävissä.



Hansin kritiikin tarketti on ehdottomasti yleisemmällä tasolla tämän d-asian suhteen. Saman  pesuveden mukana hän käsittelee kaikki yksilö-tapaukset kuten tämän koti-käryn. 

Tässä asiassa ei ymmärtäminen auta, kaikki perusteet miksi ei on varmaan esitetty tässä viestiketjussa. Kaikki varmaan "ymmärtää" jollain tasolla kiini jäänyttä urheilijaa mutta kaikki eivät kuitenkaan hyväksy hänen tekoaan. Aivan sama asia on kaiken vilpitekemisen suhteen. On kaksi eri asiaa tukea ja ymmärtää ja tukemista voi olla se että ei ymmärrä urheilijan tekoa vaan arvostelee sitä jotta hän ja muutkaan sortuisi vastaavaan tekoon.

Julkisuus taitaa olla suurin peloite jos taloudellisia pelotteita ei ole rajoittamassa d:n käyttöä, toteutamme tätä peloitetta käymällä tätä keskustelua. Tämä on julmaa mutta keskustelematta jättäminen saattaisi olla jonkin tasoista asian hyväksymistä, asian voi hyväksyä tietysti myös keskustelun kautta.

----------


## J T K

Itsellä ei sympatioita juuri liikene, toki katellaan rauhassa mitä virallinen asian käsittely tuo tulleessaan.

Mietin asiaa vaikkapa kesän SM-kisojen järjestävän seuran näkövinkkelistä, niin eipä se kaksiselta tunnu; Kuusamo on pieni käpylä jumalan selän takana ja on suoranainen ihme, että täällä on näinkin aktiivinen pyöräilyseura ja aktiivista kilpailutoimintaa. Paikkakuntahan on hiihdon mekka, jossa sen lisäksi ymmärretään ehkä suunnistuksen, jääkiekon, lentopallon ja muutaman sisälajin perään. Mutta pyöräily on kyllä kilpamuotona tuntematon asia, hyvä että edes kuntoilumuotona sitä arkiliikuntaa kummemmassa roolissa.

No, paikallinen seura valmistelee ja järkkää ja ylipäänsä saa SM-tason kisat paikkakunnalle, värvää jumalattoman määrän vapaaehtoisia reitistön varrelle yms. yms...ja varmasti koettaa hoitaa parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla kaiken että kisat sujuisivat hyvin. Ja niinhän ne sujuivatkin.

Paikalliset alkuasukkaatkin jossain määrin olivat ihmettelemässä ainakin tempopäivänä mistä on kyse ja oli maantieajojenkin maalialueilla jonkinverran väkeä. Ensimmäinen pieni siemen tuli kylvettyä varmasti muutaman ihmisen mieliin lajista ja siihen liittyvästä touhusta.

Mutta valitettavasti tällaiset uutiset vetävät täysin maton alta tässä kohtaa. Se on tässä kaiken kurjinta, koska voi olla että seuraavalla kerralla joku yhteistyökumppani ei lähdekään ihan niin herkästi kisajärjestelyihin tai vastaaviin mukaan tai se vähäinenkään yleisö ei tule uudestaan paikanpäälle. 

Kuka tietää, toivottavasti näin ei käy. Toivottavasti tässäkin kohtaa jaksetaan nähdä asia kiihkoilematta. Ja toivottavasti Liias niinkuin muutkin harmaan alueen urheilijat ymmärtää, etteä ei yleisön tarvitse hyväksyä toimintaa ja julkisuudessa on aika turha anoa lievennystä seurauksiin. On urheilijan omalla vastuulla olla tietoinen siitä mitä suuhunsa tunkee. Ja jos tötöilee niin ne talonmiesselitykset sun muut kannattaa unohtaa ihan samantien. Vakkurit on ainoa oikea tie siinä kohtaa. 

Ja ei, en edusta paikallista pyöräilyseuraa (ainakaan vielä), jos joku sitä miettii.

----------


## gali

Hieman ulkomailta..

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/kohl...ti-doping-labs

Bernhard Kohl has confirmed reports that his former manager Stefan Matschiner bribed anti-doping laboratories to analyze samples in order to determine how best to avoid a positive doping control.

Kohl said he had two samples tested, one for EPO and one for testosterone. "Then I knew: I can inject so-and-so much of each substance."

He allegedly paid from 150 to 500 Euros per sample.
-----
Aikamoista menoa. Lahjotaan testaajat ja noin halvalla.

----------


## OJ

Olisi ihan mielenkiintoista nähdä, minkälainen vastaanotto Bernhardille järjestettäisiin jos se ilmaantuisi proffakisojen viivalle.

----------


## kontio

Juu, tuota uutista eilen jo lueskelin. Aika halvalla on mennyt, 150-500€ ei ole tuossa touhussa yhtään mitään. Ja tämähän on siis varsin kiellettyä laboratorioilta.

----------


## Mikko

Eikös se 2v-kilpailukielto ole myös sen takia, että kisoihin palatessaan on samalla viivalla muiden kanssa? Siihen ei vaikuta onko vahinko vai ei. Ei vahingossa doupanneitakaan voi viivalle päästää vaikka ei oma vika olisikaan.

----------


## Pekka L

Tuli tuossa eilen iltapäivällä fillarin kanssa häärätessä mieleen, kun kakarana tuli joskus lueskeltua Bodari (tai Bodaus tjsp) lehteä kun jotain penkkiä koitti vähän punnertaa. Siellä oli siihen aikaan juttua Rich Gaspari nimisestä kaverista ja tässähän on puhuttu Gaspari Nutrition nimisestä firmasta ja sen tuotteesta. Olisiko kyseessä sama jannu? On se. Ostaisitko tältä mieheltä lisäravinteita lisenssiurheilijana?

----------


## ketju44

Toi oli yllätys  :No huh!:  Ei ihme sit et aine "toimi"  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Chinook

Voi olla puhtaasti tahattomuudesta kyse tämän tapauksen kohdalla. Eniten ihmettelen kuitenkin tässä sitä, että kun minä, jolla ei lisäravinteista ole mitään tietoja, löydän ko. tuotteen nimellä googlettamalla välittömästi varoituksia tyyliin "älä käytä, jos sinua testataan", niin kuinka lisäravinteisiin perehtyneeltä henkilöltä voivat nämä varoitukset jäädä näkemättä ja käry on täysi yllätys?

----------


## Iglumies

Ei hyvää päivää teidän sinisilmien kanssa, uskooko muka joku oikeasti tämän tapauksen olleen vahinko.
Jos jotain on tapahtunut vahingossa, niin kiinnijääminen korkeintaan.

----------


## ketju44

> tyyliin "älä käytä, jos sinua testataan", niin kuinka lisäravinteisiin perehtyneeltä henkilöltä voivat nämä varoitukset jäädä näkemättä ja käry on täysi yllätys?



Sano se !





> Ei hyvää päivää teidän sinisilmien kanssa, uskooko muka joku oikeasti tämän tapauksen olleen vahinko.
> Jos jotain on tapahtunut vahingossa, niin kiinnijääminen korkeintaan.



Sinä sen sanoit!

----------


## --+MM+--

"tuoreimmat terveysuutiset": http://www.biovita.fi/uusi/news.php?lang=fi&id=1088 , http://www.biovita.fi/uusi/news.php?lang=fi&id=1087

Kaveri ilmoitaa harrastuksekseen ravitsemustieteen ja sitten syön "vahingossa" mitä sattuu. Jees meininki. Aika turhaan silitellään päätä ja vedotaan mukavuuteen ja nuoreen ikään. 

µ

----------


## trauma

Testaamista pitäisi lisätä kansallisissa kilpailuissa. Testiin joutumisen todennäköisyyden kasvaessa kaikki ryhtyisivät olemaan tarkempia kaikenlaisten lisäravinteiden kanssa.

Olisin todella yllättynyt jos boostereiden ja sensellaisten nauttijoita ei ole enempää kuin tämä yksi kärähtänyt.

trauma

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Testaamista pitäisi lisätä kansallisissa kilpailuissa. Testiin joutumisen todennäköisyyden kasvaessa kaikki ryhtyisivät olemaan tarkempia kaikenlaisten lisäravinteiden kanssa.
> 
> Olisin todella yllättynyt jos boostereiden ja sensellaisten nauttijoita ei ole enempää kuin tämä yksi kärähtänyt.
> 
> trauma



Onko muuten alkoholi kiellettyjen aineiden listalla?

----------


## lansive

> Onko muuten alkoholi kiellettyjen aineiden listalla?



On. Tai siis kielletty. Ei kai lasketa doping-aineeksi.

----------


## Laeski

> Onko muuten alkoholi kiellettyjen aineiden listalla?



Joissain lajeissa on www.adt.fi:
Alkoholi (etanoli) on kielletty vain kilpailujen yhteydessä seuraavissa urheilulajeissa: 
     autourheilu (FIA)   ilmailu (FAI)  jousiammunta (FITA, IPC)  karatessa (WKF)  keilailu (FIQ)  moottoripyöräilyssä (FIM)  moottoriveneurheilu (UIM)  nykyaikainen 5-ottelu*** (UIPM)  petankki (IPC)
Alkoholi tutkitaan hengitysilmasta ja/tai verestä. Dopingrikkomuksen rajapitoisuus (vastaten veren alkoholipitoisuutta) on 0,10 g/L. 
*** osalajeissa, joihin liittyy ampumista.

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Joissain lajeissa on www.adt.fi:
> Alkoholi (etanoli) on kielletty vain kilpailujen yhteydessä seuraavissa urheilulajeissa: 
>      autourheilu (FIA)   ilmailu (FAI)  jousiammunta (FITA, IPC)  karatessa (WKF)  keilailu (FIQ)  moottoripyöräilyssä (FIM)  moottoriveneurheilu (UIM)  nykyaikainen 5-ottelu*** (UIPM)  petankki (IPC)
> Alkoholi tutkitaan hengitysilmasta ja/tai verestä. Dopingrikkomuksen rajapitoisuus (vastaten veren alkoholipitoisuutta) on 0,10 g/L. 
> *** osalajeissa, joihin liittyy ampumista.



Onneksi darts ja biljardi ei ollut listalla.

----------


## kontio

Muistaakseni alkoholi on kielletty myös hiihdossa ja pyöräilyssä kilpailutestissä.

----------


## Markku N

> Onneksi darts ja biljardi ei ollut listalla.



Noissa lajeissahan alkoholinkäyttö on pakollista. Selvän suorituskykyä on keinotekoisesti parannettu. Testissä kiinnijäänyt ei saa osallistua ennen kuin on juonut vapaaehtoisesti tai väkisin juotettu taroeeksi

----------


## KaisaTheKissa

Sinänsä jännä että ilmailussa alkoholinkäyttö on muka dopingsääntöjen mukaan kielletty. Haloo! Ilmailulait ja asetukset sanoo, että raja on tasan 0.00 promillea ja sen yli jos on, lähtee luvat.

----------


## --+MM+--

> Muistaakseni alkoholi on kielletty myös hiihdossa ja pyöräilyssä kilpailutestissä.



Ei pitäis olla. Ainakaan ei ollu ennen.  Kyllä maailmalla on hiihdetty enemmän tai vähemmän höyryissä välillä.

µ

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Noissa lajeissahan alkoholinkäyttö on pakollista. Selvän suorituskykyä on keinotekoisesti parannettu. Testissä kiinnijäänyt ei saa osallistua ennen kuin on juonut vapaaehtoisesti tai väkisin juotettu taroeeksi



Hyyymmmm... varteenotettavia lajeja siis kun pyöräily rupeaa hiipumaan...

----------


## ketju44

> Onneksi darts ja biljardi ei ollut listalla.



Kapakkapeleissä ei. Isommissa kilpailuissa kyllä. Vähän kai järjestäjästä kii  :Vink:

----------


## TURISTI

Kerpele kun ei malta pysyä tästä erossa...

Ok, kaveri voitti suomenmestaruuden ja on varmaan ihan kova luu kansallisella tasolla, mutta jotenkin tossa ollaan silti vielä niin kaukana maineesta ja mammonasta, että mitään suurempaa D-ohjelmaa tuskin on taustalla.

D-säännökset on normijampalle aivan turhan hankalia, varsinkin jos ajaa jossain M30, M40 tai M50 sarjassa lisenssillä, niin jaksaako porukka oikeasti syynätä yskänlääkkeensä, allergialääkkeensä, astmalääkkeensä yms. D-aineiden varalta? Itse en todellakaan jaksaisi. Syksyn flunssakaudella kun testaisi koko porukan jossain isommassa maantieajossa, niin käryjä tulisi varmaan aika paljon. 

Tietysti asia on hieman eri, kun ajetaan oikeasti kansallisella huipulla ja on haettu lisäbuustia lisäravinteen avulla jonka tiedetään aiheuttaneen käryjä aiemminkin. Tai siis ainakin tämä tieto olisi ollut aika pienellä vaivalla saatavilla...

----------


## elcondorpasa

> ...
> D-säännökset on normijampalle aivan turhan hankalia, varsinkin jos ajaa jossain M30, M40 tai M50 sarjassa lisenssillä, niin jaksaako porukka oikeasti syynätä yskänlääkkeensä, allergialääkkeensä, astmalääkkeensä yms. D-aineiden varalta?



Lääkkeiden osalta tarkistaminen on kyllä melkoisen vaivatonta, sen kun katsoo listalta.

----------


## ketju44

> Lääkkeiden osalta tarkistaminen on kyllä melkoisen vaivatonta, sen kun katsoo listalta.



Sieltä tosiaan on helppo bongata lääkkeet jotka vaikuttaa  :Vink:

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> D-säännökset on normijampalle aivan turhan hankalia, varsinkin jos ajaa jossain M30, M40 tai M50 sarjassa lisenssillä, niin jaksaako porukka oikeasti syynätä yskänlääkkeensä, allergialääkkeensä, astmalääkkeensä yms. D-aineiden varalta? Itse en todellakaan jaksaisi. Syksyn flunssakaudella kun testaisi koko porukan jossain isommassa maantieajossa, niin käryjä tulisi varmaan aika paljon.



Eihän siinä ole mitään ongelmaa kun kertoo lääkärille olevansa lisenssikuski.
Pitkäaikaislääkitykseen voi anoa lupaakin, jos edes auttavasti osaa kirjoittaa.

----------


## VesaP

> Sinänsä jännä että ilmailussa alkoholinkäyttö on muka dopingsääntöjen mukaan kielletty. Haloo! Ilmailulait ja asetukset sanoo, että raja on tasan 0.00 promillea ja sen yli jos on, lähtee luvat.



Haloo vaan! FAI:n alainen "ilmailu" termi pitää sisällään muutakin kuin ilmassa itse humalassa toitarointia. Jos lennätät esim rc-helikopteria virallisissa F3C kisoissa, siellä pitää olla selvänä mutta tuskin toi raja koskee kotipellolla lennättäjää. Eli ei kaikessa "ilmailussa" ole 0 toleranssi... Mutta toki monen tuhannen euron arvoisen lentävän hengenvaarallisen sirkkelin lennättäminen edes sidukan jälkeen kotipellolla ei ole suotavaa ja on täysin idioottia.

----------


## Markku N

> Kerpele kun ei malta pysyä tästä erossa...
> 
> Ok, kaveri voitti suomenmestaruuden ja on varmaan ihan kova luu kansallisella tasolla, mutta jotenkin tossa ollaan silti vielä niin kaukana maineesta ja mammonasta, että mitään suurempaa D-ohjelmaa tuskin on taustalla.
> 
> D-säännökset on normijampalle aivan turhan hankalia, varsinkin jos ajaa jossain M30, M40 tai M50 sarjassa lisenssillä, niin jaksaako porukka oikeasti syynätä yskänlääkkeensä, allergialääkkeensä, astmalääkkeensä yms. D-aineiden varalta? Itse en todellakaan jaksaisi. Syksyn flunssakaudella kun testaisi koko porukan jossain isommassa maantieajossa, niin käryjä tulisi varmaan aika paljon. 
> 
> Tietysti asia on hieman eri, kun ajetaan oikeasti kansallisella huipulla ja on haettu lisäbuustia lisäravinteen avulla jonka tiedetään aiheuttaneen käryjä aiemminkin. Tai siis ainakin tämä tieto olisi ollut aika pienellä vaivalla saatavilla...



Mitään lisenssiä minulla ei ole, mutta tarkistinpa kuitenkin. Allergialääkkeeni on salllittu ja tavalliset  flunssan hoitoon käyttämäni lääkkeet näyttävät olevan sallittuja. Yskänlääkkeitä en itse juuri ole tarvinnut, muttaniistää löytyy kiellettyjä, mutta myös sallituja. Ensin luulin silmätippojeni olevan dopingia, näytti sisältävän kahta kiellettyä ainetta, mutta tarkemmin katsoen pelastuin, toista ainetta saa käyttää silmätippana ja toinen on kielletty vain jossain lajeissa, sellasissa joita minä en harrasta. Aika helppo oli katsoa tämä, viisi minuuttia taisi mennä. Lisenssiurheilijana varmaankin varmistaisin vielä asian lääkäriltä. 

Ei tässä minusta mitään vaikeaa ole. Lääkkeissä kun kai voi aika hyvin luottaa niiden sisällön vastaavan sitä mitä tuoteseloste lupaa. Jos haluaisi liikkua sillä harmaalla vyöhykkeellä voisi olla vaikeampaa.

----------


## TURISTI

No ok, ehkä se ei sitten olekkaan niin hankalaa kuin luulin.

Mutta viittaatko tällä "harmaalla alueella" kaikkiin lisäravinteisiin? Niin maltoon ja protskuunkin? Niitä varmaan aika moni käyttää?

----------


## Markku N

> No ok, ehkä se ei sitten olekkaan niin hankalaa kuin luulin.
> 
> Mutta viittaatko tällä "harmaalla alueella" kaikkiin lisäravinteisiin? Niin maltoon ja protskuunkin? Niitä varmaan aika moni käyttää?



Minäkin luulin vaikeammaksi kuin olikaan.

En minä noita tarkoittanut. Kumpaakin varmaan voi käyttää pelkäämättä mitään ylimääräisiä jäämiä siellä seassa, luotettavia tuotteita on olemassa. Mielessä oli lähinnä lääkeiden käyttö silloin kun nilillä ei hoideta sairautta vaan haetaan jotain muuta. RAvintolisistä  lainaan ADT:a. 

Joidenkin ravintolisien on todettu sisältäneen epäpuhtauksina kiellettyjä aineita, esimerkiksi testosteronin ja nandrolonin esiasteita. Dopingvalvonnan alaisen urheilijan on syytä pyytää ravintolisien myyjältä tai maahantuojalta kirjallinen todistus siitä, ettei hänen ostamansa tuote johda dopingkäryyn.

Ravintolisien kanssa kannattaa olla varovainen

Varsinkin epämääräisistä lähteistä ja internetin kautta hankittuihin ravintolisiin on syytä suhtautua varauksella. Useiden tällaisten valmisteiden sisältöä ja epäpuhtauksia ei valvota lainkaan. Valmistaja tai myyjä ei aina tiedä valmisteidensa koostumusta ja puhtautta. Ravintolisien on joskus todettu sisältävän esimerkiksi anabolisia steroideja tai niiden esiasteita, jotka johtavat dopingkäryyn.

----------


## Sianluka

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/carl...national-title

----------


## Pekka L

Jokos sieltä pikkuhiljaa alkaisi kuulumaan että miten siinä uusinnassa kävi?

----------


## Höysö

> Testosteroni on yksi anabolisista steroideista. Niitä on kyllä lukemattomia muitakin.



Testosteroni ei ole anabolinen steroidi. Anabolinen kylläkin.

----------


## buhvalo

> Täähän tässä se jännä juttu onkin. Jos vielä luet Steroid.comista käyttöohjetta Boldenonella(Equipoise) itseään lääkitsevälle niin sen ohessa suositellaan käytettävän injektiona testosteronia koska Boldenone hyydyttää elimistön omaa hormonituotantoa merkittävässä määrin.
> 
> Edit: Siis tapauksessa, jossa tota hevoshormoonia vedetään ns. kunnolla.



No kiinnitin vaan huomion siihen ettei tuo lisäravinne, minkä mukana nuita väitettyjä lääkeaine jäämiä olisi tullut, ei olisikaan näkynyt testissä, vaikka se näkyisi jo sinältään. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Lasse

No synteettiset testosteronithan pystytään melkosen luotettavasti nykyään testaamaan, joten jos tuo edellä ollut artikkeli pitää paikkansa, se on siinä sitten.
Tulosten viipyminen viittaa tarkistus rumbaan, joten eri aineksista vissiin otellaan selvää.
Huom. pelkkää spekulaatiota.

----------


## ahma

> Testosteroni ei ole anabolinen steroidi. Anabolinen kylläkin.



höpöhöpö

----------


## Höysö

Testosteronilla on sekä androgeenisiä että anabolisia vaikutuksia. Anabolisia steroideista on pyritty poistamaan androgeenisiä vaikutuksia, joten ne ovat testosteroni johdannaisia. 

Pilkun viilaustahan tää on, mutta testo on testoo ja anaboliset sen johdannaisia. Tietysti testo on näistä tehokkainta ja aiheuttaa myös kovimmat sivuvaikutukset.

----------


## KaisaTheKissa

Olen tässä näitä posteja lueskellut ja vähän ihmettelen minkä vuoksi jotkut viittaavat yhä "harmaaseen alueeseen". Eihän kyseistä "harmaata aluetta" edes ole vaan termi on kokonaan median ja kärynneiden urheilijoiden luoma termi työpaikkojen kahvipöytäkeskusteluihin. Ärsyttävää sönkötystä.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Olen tässä näitä posteja lueskellut ja vähän ihmettelen minkä vuoksi jotkut viittaavat yhä "harmaaseen alueeseen". Eihän kyseistä "harmaata aluetta" edes ole vaan termi on kokonaan median ja kärynneiden urheilijoiden luoma termi työpaikkojen kahvipöytäkeskusteluihin. Ärsyttävää sönkötystä.



Niin, aine on joko kielletty tai ei. Yksinkertaista.

Tuo "harmaa" alue tuli lahden käryjen aikaan ,kun ajateltiin nestetankkauksen olevan sitä harmaata, koska normi suolaliuos ei aineena ole kielletty. Annostusmenetelmä sen sijaan on. Kuitenkaan ei sitä voida käsittääkseni todeta. Sitten joku keksi tuupata Hemohessiä ,joka taas oli kielletty, mutta ei pitänyt näkyä. Siinä sitten harmaa vaihtui mustaksi ja Petäjän naama punaiseksi.

----------


## KaisaTheKissa

> Niin, aine on joko kielletty tai ei. Yksinkertaista.
> 
> Tuo "harmaa" alue tuli lahden käryjen aikaan ,kun ajateltiin nestetankkauksen olevan sitä harmaata, koska normi suolaliuos ei aineena ole kielletty. Annostusmenetelmä sen sijaan on. Kuitenkaan ei sitä voida käsittääkseni todeta. Sitten joku keksi tuupata Hemohessiä ,joka taas oli kielletty, mutta ei pitänyt näkyä. Siinä sitten harmaa vaihtui mustaksi ja Petäjän naama punaiseksi.



Ööööh. Ei. Miten niin harmaa muutta mustaksi? Harmaa? Jos annostusmenetelmä on kielletty eikä aine ole, niin silloin on menty jo metsään riippumatta siitä mitä sinne suoneen isketään.

Lisäksi ärsyttää kaikenlainen  sönkötys siitä että ei muka tiennyt jotain. Tietämättömyys ei ole mikään puolustus kun lisenssiehdot sanovat että doping sääntöihin pitää suostua ja jos johonkin suostuu, niin sitten ottaa asioista selvää. Jos ei ota selvää tai ei ymmärrä eikä tajua kysyä, niin sitten on tyhmä ja tyhmyydestä kärsii yleensä, sillointällöin. Valitettavaa että jotkut tuntuvat tarttuvan sitten tähän selitykseen että ei muka joku tiennyt jotain.

----------


## Pekka L

Kyllä mä näkisin että se harmaa alue on olemassa. Kuten todettu, suonensisäinen nesteytys on kielletty. MUTTA, jos lääkäri toteaa esim. kovan kilpailurääkin jälkeen, että "potilas" on siinä tilassa että hänen tilansa vaatii välitöntä nesteytystä, se on sallittu. Olen ymmärtänyt, että pitkissä ympäriajoissa monen tunnin etapin jälkeen joukkueen lääkäri on aika herkästi määräämässä tällaista elvytystä, onhan hän huolissaan ajajiensa terveydentilasta. Nopeutunut palautuminen tulee siinä vähän kuin vahingossa sitten kaupan päälle :Vink: 
Kuka kyseenalaistaa lääkärin diagnoosin? Jos kuski vetää itsensä jalattomaksi etapilla, niin vaatiihan hän hoitoa.
Kun homma menee räikeäksi, tapahtuu tuo urheilukentällä katsojien silmien alla. 10-ottelijahan ei saa poistua stadionilta kesken kisan. Niinpä Roman Sebrleä nesteytettiin kentällä. Melko irvokasta, ensin makaa letkuissa ja siitä taistelemaan tonnivitoselle ottelun voitosta(?).

----------


## Markku N

> Olen tässä näitä posteja lueskellut ja vähän ihmettelen minkä vuoksi jotkut viittaavat yhä "harmaaseen alueeseen". Eihän kyseistä "harmaata aluetta" edes ole vaan termi on kokonaan median ja kärynneiden urheilijoiden luoma termi työpaikkojen kahvipöytäkeskusteluihin. Ärsyttävää sönkötystä.



Minä ainakin puhuin harmaasta alueesta. Kielletty on kiellettyä ja sallittu saliitua, ei harmaata säännöissä ole mutta kun sääntöjä tulkitaan se jostain ilmestyy.100 % yksiselitteisiä sääntöjä ei ole eikä sellaista sääntöä, josta joku ei yrittäisiä porsaanreikää etsiä ja silloin tällöin joku sen löytääkin. Vaikka säääntööjen perusajatus, sääntöjen henki, olisi selvä voi sääntöjen kirjaimesta se reikä löytyä. Tätä tarkoitin. Seuraavat pari juttua erityisesti oli mielessä. 

1. Lisäravinteita. Tosin on lisäravinteita ja lisäravinteita. Maltodekstriinit ja apteekin C-vitamiinit ovat eri asia kuin vaikkapa testosteroniboosterit.   Jälkimmäisissä varmaan on todennäköisemmin jotain kiellyttyö mukana ja minuta siinä jokatapauksessa ollaan jo ainakin lähellä sitä, että keinotekiisesti vaikutetaan, ainakin yritetään, testosteronitasoon. Nihin liittyy riski saada mukana  jotain kiellyttyä ja tämän riksin voi ottaa tietoisesti tai hälmöyttään. 

2. Sallistuilla lääkeillä voi ehkä yrittää parantaa suoritusta. Tulee mieleen ainakin, että astmadiagnooseja on ehkä tehty joskus aika kevyin perustein ja tarkoituksena saada erivapaus lääkkeeseen, jolla on myös suoritusta parantavaa vaikutusta. Kun on lääkärin doagnoosi  ja lääkeresepti, niin mennään sääntöjen mukaan, mutta on se vähän epäilyttäväää touhua. Ja ainahan tulee uusia lääkkeitä, joilla mahdollisesti voi doupata. Säännöt tulevat vähän perässä ja jotain toimivaa ehkä ei ole ehditty laittaa kiellettyjen listalle-

----------


## NHB

> 1. Lisäravinteita. Tosin on lisäravinteita ja lisäravinteita. Maltodekstriinit ja apteekin C-vitamiinit ovat eri asia kuin vaikkapa testosteroniboosterit. Jälkimmäisissä varmaan on todennäköisemmin jotain kiellyttyö mukana ja minuta siinä jokatapauksessa ollaan jo ainakin lähellä sitä, että keinotekiisesti vaikutetaan, ainakin yritetään, testosteronitasoon. Nihin liittyy riski saada mukana jotain kiellyttyä ja tämän riksin voi ottaa tietoisesti tai hälmöyttään. 
> 
> 2. Sallistuilla lääkeillä voi ehkä yrittää parantaa suoritusta. Tulee mieleen ainakin, että astmadiagnooseja on ehkä tehty joskus aika kevyin perustein ja tarkoituksena saada erivapaus lääkkeeseen, jolla on myös suoritusta parantavaa vaikutusta. Kun on lääkärin doagnoosi ja lääkeresepti, niin mennään sääntöjen mukaan, mutta on se vähän epäilyttäväää touhua. Ja ainahan tulee uusia lääkkeitä, joilla mahdollisesti voi doupata. Säännöt tulevat vähän perässä ja jotain toimivaa ehkä ei ole ehditty laittaa kiellettyjen listalle-



 1. Testotasoihin voi yrittää vaikuttaa aika lukemattomilla tavoilla. Esimerkiksi nukkuminen, syöminen, runkkaaminen ja ryyppääminen vaikuttaa tasoihin. Jos tietoisesti laitat tupla-annoksen voita leivän päälle, katselet ajatuksia stimuloivia rintarauhasia ja vieläpä liikut sopivasti, niin tällöinhän vaikutat t-tasoihisi. Missä menee luonnollisuuden ja keinotekoisuuden raja? Onko luonnollista nostaa tasoja rasvaa syömällä ja luonnotonta nostaa tasoja syömällä jotain suomalaisille vierasta yrttiä?

2. Jotku sanovat, että aspiriini on anabolisin "marketti" lääke. Onko oikein sallia yritys parantaa suorituskykyä syömällä aspiriinia?

----------


## kanttiinin tollo

> 1. Testotasoihin voi yrittää vaikuttaa aika lukemattomilla tavoilla. Esimerkiksi nukkuminen, syöminen.. blaa, blaa, blaa..



Jos on niin ahtaalla oman treeninsä/kuntonsa kanssa, että ei enää muu auta kuin keskittyä vaikuttamaan testotasoihin, niin kannattaisiko silloin ihan vaan lopettaa koko laji? Todeta ettei siitä tullut yhtään mitään, en osaa, enkä kykene. Tai sitten pumpata testoa hihaan oikeasti ja katsoa oliko sen arvoista?!?!

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Ööööh. Ei. Miten niin harmaa muutta mustaksi? Harmaa? Jos annostusmenetelmä on kielletty eikä aine ole, niin silloin on menty jo metsään riippumatta siitä mitä sinne suoneen isketään.
> 
> Lisäksi ärsyttää kaikenlainen  sönkötys siitä että ei muka tiennyt jotain. Tietämättömyys ei ole mikään puolustus kun lisenssiehdot sanovat että doping sääntöihin pitää suostua ja jos johonkin suostuu, niin sitten ottaa asioista selvää. Jos ei ota selvää tai ei ymmärrä eikä tajua kysyä, niin sitten on tyhmä ja tyhmyydestä kärsii yleensä, sillointällöin. Valitettavaa että jotkut tuntuvat tarttuvan sitten tähän selitykseen että ei muka joku tiennyt jotain.



Tarkotan harmaalla alueella sitä että käytetään jotain menetelmää joka on kielletty, mutta josta ei joko jää kiinni tai jollain vippaskonsteilla suoritetaan. Esimerkkinä vaikka tuo 10-ottelijan nesteytys.
Kielletty/sallittu tietyin ehdoin.
Onko se sitten eettisesti oikein tms. EI.

Mutta aivan eri asia on sönköttää jostain aineesta joka labrassa näkyy ja on selkeästi kielletty, että harmaalla täsä kun otin sen luontaistuotteesta homeopaattisesti.

----------


## buhvalo

> Mutta aivan eri asia on sönköttää jostain aineesta joka labrassa näkyy ja on selkeästi kielletty, että harmaalla täsä kun otin sen luontaistuotteesta homeopaattisesti.



Oikeista luontaistuotteista ei taida kiellettyjä aineita löytyä, muuta kuin piriste/päihde rintamalla, joihinkin on sitten lisätty synteettistä rojua mukaan.
---

Ja omasta mielestä ei ole harmaata aluetta. On vain puhdasta valkoista ja mustaa, sekä mustaa mistä ei jää kiinni, mukaanlukien heppoisin perustein määrätyt lääkekuurit.

----------


## Markku N

> 1. Testotasoihin voi yrittää vaikuttaa aika lukemattomilla tavoilla. Esimerkiksi nukkuminen, syöminen, runkkaaminen ja ryyppääminen vaikuttaa tasoihin. Jos tietoisesti laitat tupla-annoksen voita leivän päälle, katselet ajatuksia stimuloivia rintarauhasia ja vieläpä liikut sopivasti, niin tällöinhän vaikutat t-tasoihisi. Missä menee luonnollisuuden ja keinotekoisuuden raja? Onko luonnollista nostaa tasoja rasvaa syömällä ja luonnotonta nostaa tasoja syömällä jotain suomalaisille vierasta yrttiä?
> 
> 2. Jotku sanovat, että aspiriini on anabolisin "marketti" lääke. Onko oikein sallia yritys parantaa suorituskykyä syömällä aspiriinia?




1. En tiedä. En osaa vastata yhteenkään kysymykseen. Ehkä tässä ollaan sitten siellä harmaalla. Luonnollisen ja keinotekoisen  rajasta  ei varmaan ole varmaa tietoa. Säännöissä kielletyn ja sallitun raja kuitenkin pitää johonkin laittaa, jonkun pitää päätös tehdä.  Minä en osaa. 

2. En ole koskaan tästä kuullutkaan aspiriinin anabolisuudesta. Kun kyse on vanhasta, kaikkien tuntemasta, yleisestä särkylääkkeestä, jolle on olemassa hyvin toimivia vaihtoehtojakin, niin se varmaan olisi kiellettyjen listalla, jos sillä merkittävää anabolista vaikutusta olisi. Ehkä tämäkin on harmaata aluetta, en osaa sanoa onko oikein vai väärin. Lääkärien yleinen suositus taitaa olla, että älä ota lääkettä jollet ole kipeä. Mutta kuka sen tietää särkeekö toisella päätä vai ei.

----------


## Markku N

> Oikeista luontaistuotteista ei taida kiellettyjä aineita löytyä, muuta kuin piriste/päihde rintamalla, joihinkin on sitten lisätty synteettistä rojua mukaan.



Luontaistuotteet on niin epämäärinen termi, että tarkoittaneeko tuo oikeasti mitään. Mustikka metsästä on luontainen tuote, mutta luontaistuotteena myydään paljon sellaista tavaraa, jonka valmistus on niin teollista, että kaukana on luonto. No, tietysti kun tarpeeksi pitkälle mennään tuotantoprosessia takaperin, niin kaiken raaka-aineet lopulta luonnosta tulevat.

----------


## kontio

> Olen tässä näitä posteja lueskellut ja vähän ihmettelen minkä vuoksi jotkut viittaavat yhä "harmaaseen alueeseen". Eihän kyseistä "harmaata aluetta" edes ole vaan termi on kokonaan median ja kärynneiden urheilijoiden luoma termi työpaikkojen kahvipöytäkeskusteluihin. Ärsyttävää sönkötystä.



Lienemme Tunkkipuolikkaan kanssa siis ärsyttäviä sönköttäjiä?  :Sarkastinen: 
Tästä nyt voidaan olla montaa mieltä. Kuten todettua, suonensisäinen nesteytys on yksi, mutta sehän on menetelmänä kielletty vaikka "terveydellisistä syistä" herkästi sitä käytetäänkin.

Hemohesin ja Haes-sterilin tutkimista oli KP Kyrö selvittäny, ja Ingard Lereim& co olivat kaiketi sanoneet ettei tutkita. Noh, Hessiä suoneen ja Petäjä televisioon.
Ruotsalaiset taisivat mennä albumiinilla,mutta siinä on isommat terveysriskit kuin noissa muissa litkuissa. 

Astmalääkkeet on periaatteessa anabolisia aineita, muistaakseni ainakin Bricanyl ja Symbicort. Pulmicortissa ja Symbicortissa on taas sen verran kortisonia, että piikkinä laitettuna saisi hyvät satsit kaikista. Ja aina voisi viitata erivapauteen. Isometsä otti muistaakseni Ventolinea tabletteina kun erivapaus oli inhalaatiojauheeseen, selvisi varoituksella. Sitä en tiedä, miten jäi kiinni.

Mikä helv*tti on testosteronibuusteri? Joku mömmö, joka ehkä sisältää jotain kiellettyä, ehkä ei. Ehkä vaikuttaa suoritukseen jotenkin, ehkä ei. Ehkä kärähtää, ehkä ei. Mutta mites jos vaikuttaa positiivisesti eikä kärähdä/mömmö ei sisältänyt tarpeeksi kiellettyä ainetta käryyn tai ei ollenkaan?  :Sekaisin:  Mä tulkitsen varsin harmaaksi alueeksi, anteeksi jos olen ärsyttävä sönköttäjä... :Cool: 

Mutta ei nyt tartuta tähän, mä kestän olla ärsyttävä sönköttäjä jos joku niin haluaa mua kutsua, ja ehkä Tunkkipuolikaskin,uskoisin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Pekka L

> Astmalääkkeet on periaatteessa anabolisia aineita, muistaakseni ainakin Bricanyl ja Symbicort. Pulmicortissa ja Symbicortissa on taas sen verran kortisonia, että piikkinä laitettuna saisi hyvät satsit kaikista. Ja aina voisi viitata erivapauteen. Isometsä otti muistaakseni Ventolinea tabletteina kun erivapaus oli inhalaatiojauheeseen, selvisi varoituksella. Sitä en tiedä, miten jäi kiinni.



Mä vetelin viime keväänä ja kesänä useamman purkin tuota Symbicorttia. Astmaa mulla ei ole. Tänä kesänä en ole koskenutkaan siihen ja kulkee h-vetisti kovempaa. Mitäs siitä voi päätellä? :Leveä hymy: 

Noista perus-astmajauheista ei ole suorituskykyyn terveellä ihmisellä mitään vaikutusta, paitsi ehkä se placebo.

----------


## Junnuraita

> Lienemme Tunkkipuolikkaan kanssa siis ärsyttäviä sönköttäjiä? 
> Tästä nyt voidaan olla montaa mieltä. Kuten todettua, suonensisäinen nesteytys on yksi, mutta sehän on menetelmänä kielletty vaikka "terveydellisistä syistä" herkästi sitä käytetäänkin.
> 
> Hemohesin ja Haes-sterilin tutkimista oli KP Kyrö selvittäny, ja Ingard Lereim& co olivat kaiketi sanoneet ettei tutkita. Noh, Hessiä suoneen ja Petäjä televisioon.
> Ruotsalaiset taisivat mennä albumiinilla,mutta siinä on isommat terveysriskit kuin noissa muissa litkuissa. 
> 
> Astmalääkkeet on periaatteessa anabolisia aineita, muistaakseni ainakin Bricanyl ja Symbicort. Pulmicortissa ja Symbicortissa on taas sen verran kortisonia, että piikkinä laitettuna saisi hyvät satsit kaikista. Ja aina voisi viitata erivapauteen. Isometsä otti muistaakseni Ventolinea tabletteina kun erivapaus oli inhalaatiojauheeseen, selvisi varoituksella. Sitä en tiedä, miten jäi kiinni.
> 
> Mikä helv*tti on testosteronibuusteri? Joku mömmö, joka ehkä sisältää jotain kiellettyä, ehkä ei. Ehkä vaikuttaa suoritukseen jotenkin, ehkä ei. Ehkä kärähtää, ehkä ei. Mutta mites jos vaikuttaa positiivisesti eikä kärähdä/mömmö ei sisältänyt tarpeeksi kiellettyä ainetta käryyn tai ei ollenkaan?  Mä tulkitsen varsin harmaaksi alueeksi, anteeksi jos olen ärsyttävä sönköttäjä...
> ...



Onneksi joku sano tämän nyt että kaikki ymmärrtävät.Eli kikkailtu on ja nyt itketään.Jos lukee testobuusteri niin eikö sitä nyt oteta että suoritus paranisi,kysyn vaan.Eli ei kukaan voi sanoa että ei ymmärrä mitä se tarkottaa vaikka nyt 22v vaan olisikin.Ei sitä nyt oteta että tsygä liikkuisi taaksepäin.Mun miellestä tässä otettiin ihan tietoinen riski on sitten otettu ihan missä muodossa vaan.

----------


## NHB

> Jos on niin ahtaalla oman treeninsä/kuntonsa kanssa, että ei enää muu auta kuin keskittyä vaikuttamaan testotasoihin, niin kannattaisiko silloin ihan vaan lopettaa koko laji? Todeta ettei siitä tullut yhtään mitään, en osaa, enkä kykene. Tai sitten pumpata testoa hihaan oikeasti ja katsoa oliko sen arvoista?!?!



Jos nyt on tarkoitus olla hyvässä kunnossa fyysisesti ja henkisesti, niin kai nyt on ensiarvoisen tärkeää, että hormonitasot ovat mahdollisimman hyvät. Jos käyn nostamassa punttia, niin vaikutan hormonitasoihin. Jos syön, niin vaikutan hormonitasoihin. Jos syön fiksusti, niin vaikutan hormonitasot paranevat edelliseen verrattuna. Jos laihdutan liiat läskit pois, niin taas testosteronitasot nousevat. Ehkä tuo kaikki pitäisi sitten lopettaa ja myöntää olevansa luuseri. Voisipa ainakin sen jälkeen moralisoida niitä, jotka käyttävät kaiken maailman roteiineja ja muita hormooneja.

----------


## kanttiinin tollo

> Jos nyt on tarkoitus olla hyvässä kunnossa fyysisesti ja henkisesti, niin kai nyt on ensiarvoisen tärkeää, että hormonitasot ovat mahdollisimman hyvät.



Millä yleensä mittaat näitä hormoonitasoja ja kuinka usein?

Edit: Mitkä olivat testotasot ennen SM-kisaa ja kuinka korjasit niitä ylöspäin mikäli tarvetta moiseen oli? Mikä oli sijoitus? Vai ajatko kisaa vain ulkomailla? Kylätempoon jos joutuu optimoimaan, niin..........

----------


## YrjöN

Komppaan kaisaa. Sönkötystä on selittää mistä aine on peräisin. Oikeasti vedetään vaikuttavaa ainetta piikillä, nappinan tai millä lienee keinoin. Sitten kun jäädään kiinne kaivetaan joku astmapiippu, luontaistuoterohto, tai mummon kokaiinikarssu ja sönkötetään että tästä se johtui eikä doupingista.

----------


## kanttiinin tollo

Äläs Yrjö mollaa.. osa luontaistuotteista potkii ihan kuten lääkeaineetkin:

"_Evira on kieltänyt FullContact Max Potency -tuotteen kaikkien erien myynnin ja määrännyt tuotteen valmistuttajan ja maahantuojan Arvokanta Oy:n poistamaan elintarvike markkinoilta. Tuotteesta on Eviran Tullilaboratoriossa teettämässä tutkimuksessa löydetty kahta sildenafiili -lääkeaineen kaltaista ainetta, jotka voivat aiheuttaa vakavia sydänperäisiä haittavaikutuksia. Sildenafiili on Viagra -lääkkeen vaikuttava aine.

Seksuaalisen kyvyn lisäämiseksi myytävän FullContact Max Potency -tuotteen käyttö voi aiheuttaa vakavan terveysvaaran sydän- ja verisuonitauteja poteville, joiden tulee lopettaa tuotteen käyttö välittömästi. Jos kuluttaja on saanut tai epäilee saaneensa ravintolisästä haittavaikutuksia, hänen tulee ottaa yhteyttä lääkäriin. Haittavaikutuksista tulee ilmoittaa myös oman kunnan elintarvikevalvontaviranomaisille.

Valmisteesta löydetyt aineet on suurella todennäköisyydellä tunnistettu sildenafiilitioniksi ja homosildenafiilitioniksi. Näitä aineita sisältävät valmisteet rinnastetaan ominaisuuksiensa perusteella reseptilääkkeisiin. Full Contact Max Potency -tuotteen tuotekohtainen lääkeluokittelu on vireillä Lääkelaitoksessa.

FullContact Max Potency -tuote sisältää myös elintarvikkeissa hyväksymättömiä uuselintarvikeainesosia, sillä tuotteessa todetuilla sildenafiilin kaltaisilla aineilla ei ole aiempaa käyttöhistoriaa elintarvikkeena._"

Ai niin, mutta tuossapa onkin niitä lääkeaineita mukana.. no, vahinkoja sattuu lisäravinnefirmoillekin kun toimivaa tuotetta valmistetaan.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## KaisaTheKissa

Mitä noihin astmajuttuihin tulee, niin pari kertaa olen kattonut kun ennen kisaa vedellään astmapiippua ja sitten vaan pyörän selkään ajamaan kun on "rasitusastma". Vähän tuntui että alkaa menemään sinne kielletylle puolelle.

Itse olen sitä  mieltä, että jos täytyy kelaamaan, että "otanpa jotain erikoisnappia, niin pyörä kulkee" niin aletaan olemaan jo pielessä. Tietenkin, jos nappi on sallittu, niin sitten kukaan ei voi siitä avautua tai sanktioita tulla mutta kuitenkin.

Eikös testotasot parane jos syö sinkkiä? Niin ainaskin läskille kyytiä täti sanoi.

----------


## buhvalo

> Millä yleensä mittaat näitä hormoonitasoja ja kuinka usein?
> 
> Edit: Mitkä olivat testotasot ennen SM-kisaa ja kuinka korjasit niitä ylöspäin mikäli tarvetta moiseen oli? Mikä oli sijoitus? Vai ajatko kisaa vain ulkomailla? Kylätempoon jos joutuu optimoimaan, niin..........



Et tainnut siis ymmärtää tuota NBH:n pointtia tuossa. Mutta pinnallisesti katsoenhan ei edes tarvii tietää tuottavansa testoa, riittää kun treenaa monipuolisesti, nukkuu ja syö hyvin. :Leveä hymy:  

Itse kävin nostamassa punttia eilen ja söin kolesterolipitoista ruokaa, testotasotkin nousi siinä sivussa.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Ja omasta mielestä ei ole harmaata aluetta. On vain puhdasta valkoista ja mustaa, sekä mustaa mistä ei jää kiinni, mukaanlukien heppoisin perustein määrätyt lääkekuurit.



On kiellettyjä aineita (huumeet, ei-ihmislääkkeet yms), on luvanvaraisia aineita (osa ihmislääkkeet), on jälkitarkastettavia aineita, on sallituuja aineita ja on tarkkailun alaisia aineita - lisäksi joissain aineissa on sallittuja enimmäispitoisuuksia - määrä ratkaisee onko kielletty vai sallittu.
Kielletyt menetelmät sallituilla aineilla on vähän vaikeampaa testattavaa.

Mielenkiitoiseksi asian tekee se, että esimerkiksi melkein kaikki kansaivälisesti menestyvät kilpahiihtäjät ovat -astmaatikkoja, mutta vetäytyvät syrjemmälle ottamaan lääkkeensä juuri ennen lähtöä, vaikka voisivat toki tehdä sen reilusti yleisön ja tv-kameroiden edessäkin, luvanvaraista eli sallittua ainetta sallitulla menetelmällä.

----------


## kontio

> Mitä noihin astmajuttuihin tulee, niin pari kertaa olen kattonut kun ennen kisaa vedellään astmapiippua ja sitten vaan pyörän selkään ajamaan kun on "rasitusastma". Vähän tuntui että alkaa menemään sinne kielletylle puolelle.



Astmalääkkeillä, ei avaavilla eikä hoitavilla ole vaikutusta, ellei ole jonkin sortin astmaa. Muuten se on vain henkistä peliä, tyyliin norjalaiset hiihtäjät Falunissa `93.
Suonensisäisesti noista siis saisi ihan toimivia satseja ainakin jossain määrin. Mutta sehän on kiellettyä, inhalaatiot on ainoastaan sallittu.

Astmalääkkeet on todella hyvä keksintö etenkin paljon kilpaa hiihtäneille, -20*C ilmaa kun vedät 60-90ml/kg vauhdilla keuhkoihin muutaman kymmenen vuoden ajan niin joillain ei paikat kestä. Astmalääkkeet on tätä varten kehitetty. Urheileminen ilman lääkkeitä on oikeastaan mahdotonta, keuhkoissa on päällä koko ajan niin kova tulehdus että vaikka pystyisi harjoittelemaan, ei varmasti kehity. Allergia-aikaan avaavat on taas must, jos meinaa päästä kovempaa kuin ana-kynnys.
Astmalääkkeen käytöstä ei ole hyötyä kuin niille, jotka sitä tarvitsevat. Eli henkinen pelikin on turhaa niitä vastaan, jotka asian tietävät  :Hymy:

----------


## kanttiinin tollo

> Et tainnut siis ymmärtää tuota NBH:n pointtia tuossa. Mutta pinnallisesti katsoenhan ei edes tarvii tietää tuottavansa testoa, riittää kun treenaa monipuolisesti, nukkuu ja syö hyvin.



Joko ymmärsin tai sitten ymmärsin jopa tahallani väärin.. siltikin sanoisin kyllä tätä ketjua lukiessa, että ei se tunnu riittävän. 

Itselleni toki riittääkin, mutta minä en kansallisella huipulla kisaakaan, enkä itse asiassa kisaa yhtään missään. Pyörä kulkee riittävän hyvin ja that's it. Ei siihen mitään hormoonien mittaamisia ja testotasojen tietoista parantelua tarvita.

----------


## p-olkisin

Jokohan ne tulokset olisi kohta arvottu???
Olisi kiva tietää mitä niistä oikeasti löytyi?

----------


## NHB

> Joko ymmärsin tai sitten ymmärsin jopa tahallani väärin.. siltikin sanoisin kyllä tätä ketjua lukiessa, että ei se tunnu riittävän. 
> 
> Itselleni toki riittääkin, mutta minä en kansallisella huipulla kisaakaan, enkä itse asiassa kisaa yhtään missään. Pyörä kulkee riittävän hyvin ja that's it. Ei siihen mitään hormoonien mittaamisia ja testotasojen tietoista parantelua tarvita.



 No täytyyhän se sitten uskoa, että jos Sinulla pyörä kulkee tarpeeksi hyvin, niin silloin kukaan muukaan ei muita niksejä tarvitse. Sovitaan vielä että tosimies ei testosteronia tarvitse polkeakseen miljoonaa, niin ollaan kaikki tyytyväisiä.

----------


## Markku N

> Jos nyt on tarkoitus olla hyvässä kunnossa fyysisesti ja henkisesti, niin kai nyt on ensiarvoisen tärkeää, että hormonitasot ovat mahdollisimman hyvät. Jos käyn nostamassa punttia, niin vaikutan hormonitasoihin. Jos syön, niin vaikutan hormonitasoihin. Jos syön fiksusti, niin vaikutan hormonitasot paranevat edelliseen verrattuna. Jos laihdutan liiat läskit pois, niin taas testosteronitasot nousevat. Ehkä tuo kaikki pitäisi sitten lopettaa ja myöntää olevansa luuseri. Voisipa ainakin sen jälkeen moralisoida niitä, jotka käyttävät kaiken maailman roteiineja ja muita hormooneja.



Niin. Jos treenaan hyvin kunto nousee ja se näkyy myös testosteroni tason nosuuna. Kun vielä hyvin syön kunto nousee enemmän ja sekin näkyy testosteroni tason nousuna entisestään. Läskin pois laihduttaminenkin näkyy myös testosteroni tason nousuna. Hyvä homma. Testosteronitason nousu on seuraus siitä että olen hyvässä kunnossa, vaikka ei varsinainen päämäärä ollutkaan. 

Mutta homma voi mennä toisinkinpäin. Otanpa jotakin tuotetta, joka nostaa testosteroni tasoa ja sitten jaksan treenata enemmän, lihakset kasvaa ja kunto nousee, läski häviää. Pyrin hyvään kuntoon nostamalla testosteroni tasoa. Tässä on minusta selvä ero.

----------


## Junnuraita

Vielä kun lisätään että kaikki aineet oli sitten doping,viina tai huumeet vaikuttaa eri tavalla eri kehossa niin voidaan lopettaa tää lässytys.Kuka sitten on oikeassa tai väärässä niin ei ota kantaa.
Ihme topikki että jos käyttää omaa sanavarastoa niin heti joku hyökkää,harmaa alue.Kaikki varmaan ymmärrsi mitä jengi sillä tarkotti.

Nihkeesti sitä oikeata infoa nyt tulee.Meneeköhän tässä pari vuotta ennen kun tämä keissi selviää.Kiinnostaisi varmaan Kellua miten tässä käy.Voihan se olla että vaikuttaa ensi vuoden soppari neuvotteluihin.......?Onko sitä paitaa vai ei.

----------


## kanttiinin tollo

> No täytyyhän se sitten uskoa, että jos Sinulla pyörä kulkee tarpeeksi hyvin, niin silloin kukaan muukaan ei muita niksejä tarvitse. Sovitaan vielä että tosimies ei testosteronia tarvitse polkeakseen miljoonaa, niin ollaan kaikki tyytyväisiä.



Ehkä tosimies ei tarvitse niin, mutta kaikki muut kilpasarjalaisetko tarvitsevat piikkiä hihaan? Se nyt kuitenkin - mikä tärkeintä on - optimoi tasot HETI kohdalleen vaikkei lähtötasoista olisi käryäkään. 

Vaikka Sinulla koko elämä perustuisi hormoonitasojen jatkuvaan optimointiin ja tarkkailuun normaalin syömisen, nukkumisen ja kaiken muun ollessa vain keino hormoonitasoihin vaikuttamiseen, ei se sitä tarkoita, ettet olisi tuon ajatusmallin kanssa aivan hakoteillä. Jotkut, ilmeisen virheellisesti, kutsuvat tätä arkista päivärytmiä tavalliseksi elämiseksi.

----------


## aprillia

Ei tietenkään aikuinen ihminen ole vastuussa siitä mitä suuhunsa tai suoneensa laittaa. Vai olisiko sittenkin? Selitykset siitä ettei tiennyt tai luuli jne. ovat säälittäviä. Mielestäni doping-tapauksissa pitää joko tunnustaa mokansa tai pitää suunsa kiinni.

----------


## Pekka L

Nyt menee jutut mielenkiintoisiksi. Että oikein testotasojen optimointia.

Lukekaas Mika Myllylän kirjasta sivulta 228 alkaen kappale "Kaikki on kemiaa".
Liian pitkä juttu tähän kirjoitettavaksi, mutta kertoo siinä millainen määrä purnukoita hänellä oli päivittäin käytössä, omiin tutkimuksiin :Sarkastinen:  perustunut lisäravinnesekoitus, jota kutsuu "hormonikaasuttimeksi" (toinen :Sarkastinen: ) Valittelee että lisäravinteiden joukossa voi tosiaan olla aineita joista tulee positiivinen näyte ja kuinka tavallinen kansa ei ymmärrä huippu-urheilijan tilannetta, kun ilman kymmeniä lisäravinteita ei voi pärjätä ja sitten tietämättään syökin jotain kiellettyä.

On se kovaa.

Jos pilleripurkit oli kaasutin, niin EPO taisi olla turbo ja Hemohes vesiruiskutus.

----------


## kontio

älä unohda Humatropinin mukanaan tuomaa alavääntöä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

> älä unohda Humatropinin mukanaan tuomaa alavääntöä



Tarkoittaako tuo alavääntö ilmavaivoja?  :Vink:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Nyt menee jutut mielenkiintoisiksi. Että oikein testotasojen optimointia.
> 
> Lukekaas Mika Myllylän kirjasta sivulta 228 alkaen kappale "Kaikki on kemiaa".
> Liian pitkä juttu tähän kirjoitettavaksi, mutta kertoo siinä millainen määrä purnukoita hänellä oli päivittäin käytössä, omiin tutkimuksiin perustunut lisäravinnesekoitus, jota kutsuu "hormonikaasuttimeksi" (toinen) Valittelee että lisäravinteiden joukossa voi tosiaan olla aineita joista tulee positiivinen näyte ja kuinka tavallinen kansa ei ymmärrä huippu-urheilijan tilannetta, kun ilman kymmeniä lisäravinteita ei voi pärjätä ja sitten tietämättään syökin jotain kiellettyä.
> 
> On se kovaa.
> 
> Jos pilleripurkit oli kaasutin, niin EPO taisi olla turbo ja Hemohes vesiruiskutus.




Mikähän oli intercooleri :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Lienemme Tunkkipuolikkaan kanssa siis ärsyttäviä sönköttäjiä? 
> Tästä nyt voidaan olla montaa mieltä. Kuten todettua, suonensisäinen nesteytys on yksi, mutta sehän on menetelmänä kielletty vaikka "terveydellisistä syistä" herkästi sitä käytetäänkin.
> 
> Hemohesin ja Haes-sterilin tutkimista oli KP Kyrö selvittäny, ja Ingard Lereim& co olivat kaiketi sanoneet ettei tutkita. Noh, Hessiä suoneen ja Petäjä televisioon.
> Ruotsalaiset taisivat mennä albumiinilla,mutta siinä on isommat terveysriskit kuin noissa muissa litkuissa. 
> 
> Astmalääkkeet on periaatteessa anabolisia aineita, muistaakseni ainakin Bricanyl ja Symbicort. Pulmicortissa ja Symbicortissa on taas sen verran kortisonia, että piikkinä laitettuna saisi hyvät satsit kaikista. Ja aina voisi viitata erivapauteen. Isometsä otti muistaakseni Ventolinea tabletteina kun erivapaus oli inhalaatiojauheeseen, selvisi varoituksella. Sitä en tiedä, miten jäi kiinni.
> 
> Mikä helv*tti on testosteronibuusteri? Joku mömmö, joka ehkä sisältää jotain kiellettyä, ehkä ei. Ehkä vaikuttaa suoritukseen jotenkin, ehkä ei. Ehkä kärähtää, ehkä ei. Mutta mites jos vaikuttaa positiivisesti eikä kärähdä/mömmö ei sisältänyt tarpeeksi kiellettyä ainetta käryyn tai ei ollenkaan?  Mä tulkitsen varsin harmaaksi alueeksi, anteeksi jos olen ärsyttävä sönköttäjä...
> ...




Jep. Tapasin muuten tänään tohtoriksi testosteronin vaikutuksista väitelleen. Tutkimus koski ikääntyvien miesten ongelmia ja hormonin vaikutusta siihen.

Kysyin, mitä mieltä hän on ja onko törmännyt testosteronia lisääviin aineisiin, jotka merkittävästi nostavat tasoja.
Taustatutkimusta on kuitenkin tehty. Hän totesi, ei ole ja epäilee onko sellaista olemassakaan. Joka siis nostaa kunnolla.

Tästä vedin johtopäätöksen että, jos kunnolla on arvot kohollaan on joko purkkiin lisätty tai otettu muuten.

----------


## OJ

> Kysyin, mitä mieltä hän on ja onko törmännyt testosteronia lisääviin aineisiin, jotka merkittävästi nostavat tasoja.
> Taustatutkimusta on kuitenkin tehty. Hän totesi, ei ole ja epäilee onko sellaista olemassakaan. Joka siis nostaa kunnolla.
> 
> Tästä vedin johtopäätöksen että, jos kunnolla on arvot kohollaan on joko purkkiin lisätty tai otettu muuten.



kestävyysurheilijan kun ei tarvitse "kunnolla" kohottaa niitä testotasojaan. Jos tasot nousee vähän reippaammin, niin ei toivotut sivuvaikutukset ovat turhan voimakkaita. Riittää kun tasot pysyvät normaalin yläpäässä harjoittelusta huolimatta.

Kysyitkö tohtorishenkilöltä, että oliko hän kuullut novedexistä?

----------


## Jussi T.

> Kysyitkö tohtorishenkilöltä, että oliko hän kuullut novedexistä?



Parempi osumatodennäköisyys löytynee tuotenimellä Nolvadex.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> kestävyysurheilijan kun ei tarvitse "kunnolla" kohottaa niitä testotasojaan. Jos tasot nousee vähän reippaammin, niin ei toivotut sivuvaikutukset ovat turhan voimakkaita. Riittää kun tasot pysyvät normaalin yläpäässä harjoittelusta huolimatta.
> 
> Kysyitkö tohtorishenkilöltä, että oliko hän kuullut novedexistä?



En, kysyin vain, onko yleensä mitään muita keinoja kuin vetää sitä itteeään.
Sanoi ,ettei ole törmännyt. Noiden lääkärien kielellä se tarkoittaa, että tuskin löytyy sillä kyllä ne tutkimukset niin monta vuotta kestävät. Kaikki haetaan, että tuskinpa on.
Vai onko olemassa joku kunnollinen tutkimus väittämään toista? Siis jonkun kunnon ryhmän tekemä?

----------


## OJ

> En, kysyin vain, onko yleensä mitään muita keinoja kuin vetää sitä itteeään.
> Sanoi ,ettei ole törmännyt. Noiden lääkärien kielellä se tarkoittaa, että tuskin löytyy sillä kyllä ne tutkimukset niin monta vuotta kestävät. Kaikki haetaan, että tuskinpa on.
> Vai onko olemassa joku kunnollinen tutkimus väittämään toista? Siis jonkun kunnon ryhmän tekemä?



Pubmedistä löytyy hakemalla yksi nimenomaan novedexiä koskevan tutkimuksen tiivistelmä ja googlen kautta löytyy lisää. Mulla ei ole kompetenssia arvioida niiden paikkansapitävyyttä, mutta ne näyttävät tukevan mun tiedossa olevien kokeilujen testituloksia.

Nolvadex on eri asia, mutta lopputulos on toki saman suuntainen.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Jokohan ne tulokset olisi kohta arvottu???
> Olisi kiva tietää mitä niistä oikeasti löytyi?



Komppaan, tiedetäänkö sen B-näytteen tuloksista mitään?

----------


## Mr.Auer

Jospas lopetettaisiin tämä turha vouhkaus douppingista, ja kielletään kilpaurheilu ja palkintorahat... Jos kerran on niii-in kovaa olla huippu-urheilija eikä "tavalliset ihmiset" edes ymmärrä tuota tappurakruunua.

On niitä kyllä vegaani-kehonrakentajiakin.

Jokohan nämä mitokondrio-boosterit ovat kilpailukäytössä -
http://focus.hms.harvard.edu/2006/10...research.shtml

A molecule better known for turbo-charging muscles and burning fat also appears to protect mouse brains from disease and dysfunction, according to independent papers by HMS researchers.

The molecule goes by the unwieldy name of peroxisome proliferator-activated receptor gamma (PPAR gamma) coactivator 1 alpha, or PGC-1 alpha for short. Its complex actions can be summed up more simply: PGC-1 alpha revs up the number and activity of mitochondria when tissues need a boost. 

Ja testaajat tulee joskus vuosia perässä?

----------


## Proj.nro

> Siis anteeksi kuinka? Millä tavalla harjoituskilometrit tähän liittyvät? Ettäkö jos on muuten harjoitellut paljon, voitaisiin mahdollinen doping-käry painaa villaisella?



Ehkä toi tarkottaa viitata siihen, että ne huipputulokset ei synny pelkästään douppaamalla, vaan tarvii myös harjoitella. Varmaan näin onkin. Toisaalta tuossa tulee myös jo osittain myöntäneeksi ainakin tienneensä douppaavansa..  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## KaisaTheKissa

Sinänsä jännä että kaveri laittaa noinkin pienen kilometrimäärän tuohon selittelyyn. Eli 15 000 on matka jonka ajaa alle vuoteen ja vuodenko kaveri on muka harjoitellut. Olisi laittanut että 150 000 vaikka kymmenen vuoden aikana niin voisi ehkä edes antaa yrityksestä respektiä mutta tuollaisena se kyllä oli aika säälittävä.

----------


## OJ

Ja muuten...onkos millään testeillä enää niin hirveästi merkitystä kun on jo myönnetty Novedex XT:tä käytetyn ja ko. tuote on kielletty lääkeaine?

Ja eihän tolla 15 000 kilometrillä pääse edes vakavasti otettavien kuntoilijoiden kategoriaan.

----------


## Jussi T.

> Jokohan nämä mitokondrio-boosterit ovat kilpailukäytössä -
> http://focus.hms.harvard.edu/2006/10...research.shtml
> 
> Ja testaajat tulee joskus vuosia perässä?



Eiköhän Wadassa ole ihan samat googlet seurantavälineenä kuin viikkokisoihin valmistautuvalla perallakin. Tuossakin artsussa sanotaan: "Meanwhile, researchers in Spiegelman’s lab wanted to know *why more     PGC-1 alpha appears to do more good than harm in most tissues.*"

Jos urheilu menee siihen, että kovin jätkä ei olekaan se joka treenaa kovimpaa vaan se jota lykästää koe-eläimen roolissa, niin antaa olla. Ruumiita ainakin tulee enemmän kuin ennätyksiä.

----------


## ketju44

> Ja muuten...onkos millään testeillä enää niin hirveästi merkitystä kun on jo myönnetty Novedex XT:tä käytetyn ja ko. tuote on kielletty lääkeaine?
> 
> Ja eihän tolla 15 000 kilometrillä pääse edes vakavasti otettavien kuntoilijoiden kategoriaan.



15000km! Mitä se muka on  :Sekaisin:   Tempokisullakin nyt 29000 ja mulla itellä 33348km  :Vink:

----------


## OJ

> 15000km! Mitä se muka on   Tempokisullakin nyt 29000 ja mulla itellä 33348km



No mulla on jo yli 40 tonnia...autossa...kolmessa vuodessa :Vink:

----------


## ketju44

Pakko katsoa paljonko kaveri on treenaamalla ja jauhoja syömällä painoonsa nostanut  :Vink:  Sarjulan opeilla treenattu............  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## erkkk

> Komppaan, tiedetäänkö sen B-näytteen tuloksista mitään?



Ensin analysoidaan b-näyte, sitten kuullaan urheilijaa, sitten arvotaan rangaistus ja sitten tiedotetaan julkisuuteen. Tässä nyt on menty vähän perse edellä puuhun kun tieto vuoti kesken prosessin. ADT:n mukaan kuuleminen tapahtuu 7 vuorokauden kuluessa b-näytteen tuloksien ilmoittamisesta, mulle epäselvää on että tuleeko rangaistussuositus välittömästi kuulemisessa vai vitkutellaanko sen kanssa vielä tämän jälkeenkin. Tämän jälkeen SPU:n pitää vielä antaa lopullinen rangaistus, mikä kait tulee ADT:n pohjalta. Siitä voi vielä valittaa (Kraak Kraak), mutta tässä vaiheessa tieto tuloksista on jo julkisuudessa. En myöskään tiedä mitä tapahtuu jos kansallinen liitto ei noudata ADT:n linjaa.

----------


## YT

Minä en ole vielä kuullut mistään, mikä oli se testissä löytynyt aine. Sitä ei ole vielä virallisesti eikä epävirallisesti kerrottu.

----------


## timoe

Millä tavalla harjoituskilometrit tähän liittyvät?

kielletty aine on kätevin silloin kun se auttaa elimistöä kestämään enemmän tai kovempaa harjoitusta tai palautumaan nopeammin, ja käytön voi lopettaa ennen kisoja... siksi testataan harjoituskaudella?

----------


## erkkk

> Kait oli niin , että ensin tuli tieto muuta kautta julkisuuten?



Ei tullut. Mutta kun ihmiset alkoivat puhua selän takana niin kaveri avautui julkisesti. Vielä kun olis laittanut löydetyt aineet niin olisi yksi avoin kysymys vähemmän.




> Kai se toi tuuskin joskus selviää



D-tapaukset on siinä mielessä aika v-mäisiä että ne leimaa pitkäksi aikaa ja totuus on vähän siitä kiinni ketä haluaa uskoa. Ellei sit tee B.Kohleja. Vaikka olet kuinka syytön niin joku epäilee ja vaikka kuinka ex mestarihiihtäjä niin silti jengi uskoo sinisilmäisesti siihen että se oli vaan se plasmaexpanderi mitä vedettiin, ja sitäkin puolivahingossa ihan muuten vaan ja senkin pisti pahat ihmiset mun tietämättä. Ei nyt ainakaan ollut veriarvot tapissa Epon takia, ehei.

Tämähän on vähän sama kun vertaa Contadorin aikoja nousuissa varmuudella doupanneihin. Välineet ei ole kehittyneet mihinkään mutta kummasti se vaan sieltä tulee turbolla. Kysymys on vaan et kuka on niin sinisilmäinen että uskoo kaverin puhtauteen. Aika moni.

----------


## ketju44

Tulihan se tieto "muutakautta" julkkisuuten , vaikka pelkkänä huhuna. 

Muuten toi D:n käyttö naurattaa ; Pro ammattikuski käryää huipulta ja 2v kilpailukieltoa. Kaveri tekee "puhtaan"  paluun ja JÄLLEEN huipulle`!!!!!!!  Ihme yhtälö  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Kal Pedal

http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2009...22698_ur.shtml


En löytänyt alkuperäistä.

----------


## Junnuraita

> http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2009...22698_ur.shtml
> 
> 
> En löytänyt alkuperäistä.



Piru ehdit ekana ilmottaa.Tässäkin hieno juttu miten joku Pöyhönen voi löytää anaboleja lenkkipolulla.Mä en löydä ikinä mitään.

----------


## bere

Ahahahaha toi "löysin pussin maastosta, ihan oikeesti" on kyllä niin esikoulumainen vale ettei oo tosikaan.  :Leveä hymy:  "keräsin ne siitä sitten talteen, ettei joku vaan vahingossa niitä syö"

----------


## Junnuraita

> Ahahahaha toi "löysin pussin maastosta, ihan oikeesti" on kyllä niin esikoulumainen vale ettei oo tosikaan.  "keräsin ne siitä sitten talteen, ettei joku vaan vahingossa niitä syö"



Markuksella on muuten tapana säilyttää kaikki tavarat mitä hän ei ikinä tarvii.Kysy vaikka hänen äidiltään!Onhan ihminen muutenkin rehellinen kun kerran tehdään kotietsintä.Meille tehdään pari kertaa viikossa :Hymy:

----------


## ketju44

Takavuosina , pöyhösen vielä juostessa tosissan , urheiluruudussa oli juttu hänen talvitreeneistä austraaliassa. Ilman paitaa kun oli , tuli mieleen lisäkilot mitkä leiriltä oli saanut  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## trauma

> Piru ehdit ekana ilmottaa.Tässäkin hieno juttu miten joku Pöyhönen voi löytää anaboleja lenkkipolulla.Mä en löydä ikinä mitään.



Voi herranpieksut. Ja minä kun luulin että se Saksalaisen juoksijan (oliko Baumann?) hammastahnajuttu olisi jo ylittämätön... 

trauma

----------


## trauma

Vielä tuosta Liiaksen tapauksesta... Muistan että hänen tiedotteessaan oli mainittu "luontaistuotekaupasta hankittu tuotepaketti, johon kuului testosteronibuusteri". Käsitän että kyseessä olisi joku usean tuotteen yhteispaketti tai tarjous tms. Onko kukaan selvillä että mitä muuta siihen "pakettiin" on kuulunut?

trauma

----------


## Jussi T.

> Voi herranpieksut. Ja minä kun luulin että se Saksalaisen juoksijan (oliko Baumann?) hammastahnajuttu olisi jo ylittämätön... 
> 
> trauma



Täähän on ihan selvää. Pöyhöselle on vaan jäänyt matkaan talonmiehen ostamasta käytetystä autosta löytämä luontaistuotekaupan hammastahnatuubi -ja miksi ei olisikaan.

----------


## erkkk

> Ahahahaha toi "löysin pussin maastosta, ihan oikeesti" on kyllä niin esikoulumainen vale ettei oo tosikaan.  "keräsin ne siitä sitten talteen, ettei joku vaan vahingossa niitä syö"



Haluisin nähdä nää kommentit livenä ruudussa. Siis selityksen siitä kuinka maastolenkillä yhtäkkiä tulikin eteen kassillinen juuri pikajuoksijalle soveltuvia steroideja ja kuinka päähän tuli sitten kiikuttaa ne kotiin turvaan eikä esimerkiksi poliisille.

Tästä uutisesta tuli jotenkin hyvä mieli. Hyppyritukka mieluummin leimaa itsensä douppaajaksi ja valehtelijaksi, varsin tyhmäksi sellaiseksi, kuin pelkäksi douppaajaksi. Joku voisi pitää tätä tyhmänä, mutta sehän kuului jo taudinkuvaan. 

Onhan toki mahdollista että geelilettiä alkoi harmittaan kun vaimoke petti ja vaihtoi lennossa vähemmän lihaksikkaaseen ja siitä ärtyneenä pistettiin rivot kuvat nettiin ja kasvatettiin lisää lihasta. Pienenä vinkkinä: ne lihakset ei auttaneet edelliselläkään kerralla eikä ne pelasta nytkään.

----------


## Markku N

> Haluisin nähdä nää kommentit livenä ruudussa. Siis selityksen siitä kuinka maastolenkillä yhtäkkiä tulikin eteen kassillinen juuri pikajuoksijalle soveltuvia steroideja ja kuinka päähän tuli sitten kiikuttaa ne kotiin turvaan eikä esimerkiksi poliisille.
> 
> Tästä uutisesta tuli jotenkin hyvä mieli. Hyppyritukka mieluummin leimaa itsensä douppaajaksi ja valehtelijaksi, varsin tyhmäksi sellaiseksi, kuin pelkäksi douppaajaksi. Joku voisi pitää tätä tyhmänä, mutta sehän kuului jo taudinkuvaan.



Douppaaja vai douppiaineen kauppias? Päyhönenhän ei tällä hetkellä kai ole aktiiviurheilija. Silloin ei minkään lajin kipalilusäännöt koske. Ja mikä rangaistus kilpallukielto olisikaan, jos ei kiilpaile. Douppaamisesta kiinnijääneitä urheilijoita vastaan ei ole Suomessa ollut tapana nostaa syytteitä,  eikä tedä kotietsintöjä. On vissiin meinattu että urheilun omien sääntöjen mukaiset tutkimukset ja rangasitukset riittävät. Pöyhöselle on syyte tulossa. Vai suunnitteliko Pöyhönen paluuta radoille ensi kaudella ja oli alkanut valmistautua. Kun poliisi asiaa tutkii ja syytekin on kai tulossa, niin rikoksesta siinä epäillään. Yleensä ei dopingin käyttöä ole rikoksena tutkittu.

----------


## erkkk

> Douppaaja vai douppiaineen kauppias? Päyhönenhän ei tällä hetkellä kai ole aktiiviurheilija. Silloin ei minkään lajin kipalilusäännöt koske. Ja mikä rangaistus kilpallukielto olisikaan, jos ei kiilpaile. Douppaamisesta kiinnijääneitä urheilijoita vastaan ei ole Suomessa ollut tapana nostaa syytteitä,  eikä tedä kotietsintöjä. On vissiin meinattu että urheilun omien sääntöjen mukaiset tutkimukset ja rangasitukset riittävät. Pöyhöselle on syyte tulossa. Vai suunnitteliko Pöyhönen paluuta radoille ensi kaudella ja oli alkanut valmistautua. Kun poliisi asiaa tutkii ja syytekin on kai tulossa, niin rikoksesta siinä epäillään. Yleensä ei dopingin käyttöä ole rikoksena tutkittu.



Ainakin wikipedian mukaan Pöyhönen on meinannut telmiä 2012 olympialaisissa lajinaan skeleton, eli kelkkailu. Jos ei tällä hetkellä omaa lisenssiä mihinkään niin tässähän on aika turvallista aikaa puuhastella vailla valvontaa. Muuten ihan toimivan oloinen plään, olis vaan jättänyt ne muistot exästään omalle koneelleen. Itse dopingia ei kait ole suomessa kriminalisoitu, vaikka petos tulis aika nopeaan mieleen? Kaupittelu taitaa mennäkin sille alueelle mistä napsuu kovempaa rangaistusta. Julkinen nöyryytys tässäkin taitaa olla se pahin rangaistus.

----------


## mrLoirot

> Päyhönenhän ei tällä hetkellä kai ole aktiiviurheilija...



Miehellä ei tietääkseni ole tänä vuonna kilpailulisenssiä yleisurheiluun. HKV ilmoitti Pöyhösen 4x100m:n joukkueeseensa viestijuoksun SM-kisoihin heinäkuun alussa, mutta ko. pikaviestijoukkue ei osallistunut kisoihin.

----------


## Markku N

> Ainakin wikipedian mukaan Pöyhönen on meinannut telmiä 2012 olympialaisissa lajinaan skeleton, eli kelkkailu. Jos ei tällä hetkellä omaa lisenssiä mihinkään niin tässähän on aika turvallista aikaa puuhastella vailla valvontaa. Muuten ihan toimivan oloinen plään, olis vaan jättänyt ne muistot exästään omalle koneelleen. Itse dopingia ei kait ole suomessa kriminalisoitu, vaikka petos tulis aika nopeaan mieleen? Kaupittelu taitaa mennäkin sille alueelle mistä napsuu kovempaa rangaistusta. Julkinen nöyryytys tässäkin taitaa olla se pahin rangaistus.



Ei taida ola Suomen laissa pykäliä urheiludopingista.  Mutta joidenkin lääkeaineiden kauppa ja maahantuonti on luvanvaraista ja hallussapitokin ilman reseptiä. Olisko jostain tämmösestä kyse tässä?

----------


## kontio

Aivan huikea tuoi Pöyhösen tapaus. Joutuu oikein kopioimaan tuon sinänsä raivostuttavan ketju44:n avatar kuvan tähän:  

Kas kun ei THG-ampulleja metsästä löytänyt

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> aivan huikea tuoi pöyhösen tapaus. Joutuu oikein kopioimaan tuon sinänsä raivostuttavan ketju44:n avatar kuvan tähän:  
> 
> kas kun ei thg-ampulleja metsästä löytänyt



 Ei muuta kuin :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Deve

Ihan sama vaikka ei Pöyhönen olisikaan aktiivi enää, käyttähään noita stereoideja aika moni salilla kävijä kun pitää saada ne isot lihakset jotta saa naisia.

----------


## ketju44

> Joutuu oikein kopioimaan tuon sinänsä raivostuttavan ketju44:n avatar kuvan tähän:



Dooppaaminen vie tunnetusti hermot huonoon kuntoon  :Sarkastinen: 

Ei toi sunkaan mikään kummonen oo. Pipa ja paksu takki keskellä kesää  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jussi T.

> Miehellä ei tietääkseni ole tänä vuonna kilpailulisenssiä yleisurheiluun. HKV ilmoitti Pöyhösen 4x100m:n joukkueeseensa viestijuoksun SM-kisoihin heinäkuun alussa, mutta ko. pikaviestijoukkue ei osallistunut kisoihin.



Ymmärtääkseni ainakin UCI:n douppisäännöissä on samat ehdot oli lisenssikuskina tai vaan hengaamassa kisapaikalla. Musta on erittäin hyvä että körmyytetään samalla mitalla kilpailukiellolla kaikkia douppiseurannan ulkopuolellakin kiinnijääneitä. Muuten luokat saa jatkossa laittaa järjestykseen: harraste, elite, kilpa...

----------


## Esko

> Voi herranpieksut. Ja minä kun luulin että se Saksalaisen juoksijan (oliko Baumann?) hammastahnajuttu olisi jo ylittämätön...



 Menee se kuulamiesten "ostin käytetyn auton ja edellinen omistaja oli piilottanut sinne ison lastin hormoneja" -tapauskin aika korkealle.





> Miehellä ei tietääkseni ole tänä vuonna kilpailulisenssiä yleisurheiluun. HKV ilmoitti Pöyhösen 4x100m:n joukkueeseensa viestijuoksun SM-kisoihin heinäkuun alussa, mutta ko. pikaviestijoukkue ei osallistunut kisoihin.



 Aineet olivat löytyneet jo vuosi sitten tehdyssä etsinnässä. Syyte tuli vasta nyt. Ja samalla tieto löydöksestä tuli julkisuuteen.

----------


## Johan Moraal

Kuka tai mikä instanssi oikein valvoo näitä harmaita puoskareita. Elintarvikevirasto katsele ruuan perään, Lääkelaitos valvoo pillereita, mutta jauhokaupalle on näköjään keksitty sellainen hienous kuin "nutriceutical" eli "ruokalääke" tms. Minusta on erittäin huolestuttava että näihin ei puututa paremmin. Nytkin taas yksi ketju pystyssä, jossa avoimesti mainostetaan että tämä on se aine jolla Liias voitti SM ja se on kieletty ainakin jos käyt testissä ja meiltä sitä saa. Voi p*sk*. Toivoisin myös että urheiluliitot ottaisivat selkeämmin kanta tälläisiin "harmaisiin" asioihin, kun näyttää siltä  että monilta tuo omaehtoinen eettiinen pohdinta meinaa vähän pettää.

----------


## EsaJ

Rikonko illuusion ja pilaanko jonkun päivän, jos väitän, että kaikki huiput vetää/on vetänyt kamaa, Lancekin.....

Ihmetyttää tämä näinkin pitkä säie tästä aiheesta. Haistan käryä selatessani sivuja  :Vink:

----------


## Jussi T.

> Kuka tai mikä instanssi oikein valvoo näitä harmaita puoskareita. Elintarvikevirasto katsele ruuan perään, Lääkelaitos valvoo pillereita, mutta jauhokaupalle on näköjään keksitty sellainen hienous kuin "nutriceutical" eli "ruokalääke" tms. Minusta on erittäin huolestuttava että näihin ei puututa paremmin.




Kyllä nämä ruokalääke- ym. termit ovat valmistajien ja käyttäjien kehittämiä termejä. Elintarvikelainsäädäntö (Evira valvoo) ja lääkelainsäädäntö (lääkelaitos) kattavat käytännössä kaiken mitä suusta alas pudotellaan. Jos jollain elintarvikkeella epäillään lääkinnällistä vaikutusta, ottaa lääkelaitos sen valvonnan hoteisiinsa. Elintarvikkeiden markkinoinnissa voidaan käyttää terveysväitteitä, mutta niidenkin valvontaan on EU ottanut kovan yhtenäisen kannan ja tällä hetkellä meneillään olevan siirtymäajan jälkeen kaupan hyllyt siivoontuvat sellaisista markkinointiväitteistä, joiden taustalta ei löydy vahvaa tieteellistä näyttöä kliinisine testeineen. En osaa arvata mitä näille XTRAPOWERSTRONG-tuotteille lainsäädännön kiristyessä tulee käymään. Mitä enemmän niistä on hämminkiä kuluttajille, sitä kiinnostuneempi on viranomainenkin niiden seurannassa.

----------


## Johan Moraal

Ja minä sinisilmäinen toivoisin niin että punttipiirit pysyisivät omissa salissa. Niiden testimenetelmät ovat varmasti aika mielenkiintoiset. Ettei ole vaan niin että ne tarvitsevat jo jotain vahvempaa kuin esiasteita jotta "puntti" nousisi....
Minulla ei ollut tarkoitusta nostaa Liiasta taas esille, mutta aika hävyttömästi toi Manninen käyttää k.o. tapausta omiin mainostarkoituksiin. :Vihainen: 
Paskan maku tuli taas mukavasti suuhun.

----------


## Johan Moraal

> Mitä enemmän niistä on hämminkiä kuluttajille, sitä kiinnostuneempi on viranomainenkin niiden seurannassa.



No ei ku hämmingit pystyyn sitten!!!

----------


## Lasse

Näissä asioissa tunteet nousee aina pintaan.
Helposti sitten unohtuu omat teot ja muistetaan muiden tekemiset.
No oli mitä oli mun mielipide on puhtaasti siitä kiinni mitkä on testien tulokset, jos vapauttavaa tulee pulinat pois, mutta synteettisestä testosta on aina hyötyä ja lähteestä ei ole väliä, puhtaasti siitä syystä että se olisi vielä enemmän väärin maaliviivan kakkosena ja kolmosena ylittäneille jotka viivan täysin puhtaina ylittivät.
Miltä tuntuisi sinusta vuosien treenin jälkeen tulla kakkoseksi jos voittajan rehellisistä keinoista olisi epäilystä?
Entä mikä on viesti muille jos sille kohoitetaan olkapäitä ja todetaan että käry olisi voinnut johtua mainitusta Boosterista?
Tämä hyväksyttävä peitetarina?
En usko että doupping toimikunta tälle linjalle voi lähteä vaikka Lias rehellinen olisikin, koska viesti olisi yksinkertaisesti väärä.
Ritarillinen mies (joo romantikko) ottaisi parinvuoden kisa kiellon nöyrästi vastaan ihan vaan pyöräilyn rehellisyyden puolesta.
"Salut"

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Toinen oli nainen ja arvaan, toinekin oli nainen...



Arvata sopii joo.

No joka tapauksessa asiasta päättävät muut kuin me palstalaiset ja luulenpa, että faktojen puitteissa. Kunhan nyt tulis ne faktat ensin. Aika kauan kestää.
Jos kyseessä on jotkut synteettiset mömmöt, niin aika vähän taitaa olla liikkumavaraa asioista päättävilläkin. Kaikki lajit huomioon ottaen, pitää olla joku linja jossa pysytään.

Mutta tämä on koko ajan sitä JOSSITTELUA. VIELÄ!

----------


## Lasse

> No joka tapauksessa asiasta päättävät muut kuin me palstalaiset ja luulenpa, että faktojen puitteissa. Kunhan nyt tulis ne faktat ensin. Aika kauan kestää.
> Jos kyseessä on jotkut synteettiset mömmöt, niin aika vähän taitaa olla liikkumavaraa asioista päättävilläkin. Kaikki lajit huomioon ottaen, pitää olla joku linja jossa pysytään.
> 
> Mutta tämä on koko ajan sitä JOSSITTELUA. VIELÄ!



Nimen omaan!
Odotetaan nyt sitä virallista päätöstä ennen lynkkausta!
Ens Porvoon ajoissa Tunkki kyllä pääsee mun peesiin.  :Hymy:

----------


## vetooo

*UCI:n puheenjohtaja: Ei käryjä Ranskan ympäriajossa*

http://www.reuters.com/article/sport...57M1KL20090823

Tämä on kovia kokeneelle lajille helvetin hyvä uutinen.

----------


## mkpaa

> *UCI:n puheenjohtaja: Ei käryjä Ranskan ympäriajossa*
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/sport...57M1KL20090823
> 
> Tämä on kovia kokeneelle lajille helvetin hyvä uutinen.



Ei nyt taas löytynyt uutisista helposti infoa. Mikäs se Astarlozan tilanne oli? Näyte tdf:n ulkopuolella, mutta hylättiin kuitenkin tourilla?

----------


## vetooo

> Ei nyt taas löytynyt uutisista helposti infoa. Mikäs se Astarlozan tilanne oli? Näyte tdf:n ulkopuolella, mutta hylättiin kuitenkin tourilla?



Astarloza antoi positiivisen näytteen kilpailujen ulkopuolisessa yllätystestissä 25.6.2009. Näyte sisälsi EPO:a. B-näyteestä ei ilmeisesti vielä ole tullut tietoja. Astarloza on kiistänyt käyttäneensä EPO:a (yllätys yllätys) ja mahdolliset tulosten mitätöinnit tehdään vasta paneelin kuultua espanjalaista. Eli Astarloza ei kärynnyt Tourin aikana otetuista testeistä.

----------


## Ola

> *UCI:n puheenjohtaja: Ei käryjä Ranskan ympäriajossa*



Vuoden dopingpaukku! Sori pieni kyynisyys... :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TURISTI

> Vuoden dopingpaukku! Sori pieni kyynisyys...



Juu, edistystä näköjään on tapahtunut!
...siis lääkekehityksessä.

----------


## Junnuraita

> Juu, edistystä näköjään on tapahtunut!
> ...siis lääkekehityksessä.



Tai pitäisikö sanoa,ei käryjä toistaseksi. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## vetooo

> Tai pitäisikö sanoa,ei käryjä toistaseksi.



Väitteen saa kumota, mutta se lienee aika hankalaa. Ei käryjä Tourissa. Muutenkin minua vituttaa sekä valtamediassa että osassa laji-ihmisiä, että yritetään saada tillanne näyttämään joltain 1990-luvun lopun maailmalta. Jokainen voi itse kaivaa netistä yksityiskohtaisia lukemia, millä tahdilla pyöräilyssä tehdään testejä. 

Armstrong testattiin Tourin aikana yhteensä 11 kertaa. Paluuilmoituksen (syyskuu 2008) jälkeen testauksia suoritettiin 24 kertaa maaliskuuhun 2009 mennessä. Ja Ranskan ympäriajon loppuun mennessä dopingtestejä oli otettu yli 50. 

Tällä kaudella käytettävästä biological passportista löytyy tietoa UCI:n sivuilta.

----------


## Scottman

Ballanillekin miehen omien sanojen mukaan koitettu tyrkyttää Ceraa...
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ball...ng-offered-epo

----------


## Pekka L

Mäkin oon käyttänyt Ceraa.
Aika tavallinen aine kilpakuntoilijoillakin.
Ainakin tuo Cera F.

----------


## kontio

Mäkin olen 90-luvun jämiä kärytellyt pohjiin kun jotain Pirkanhiihtoa tms olen lähtenyt työntämään.Tokon pulverit kyllä enemmän olleet käytössä kuin Swixin.

----------


## Scottman

Hmm, mielenkiintosta... Levitättekö suoraan iholle vai nautitteko suun kautta? :Leveä hymy:  Joo joo, siis epoa tossa viestissä tarkotin

----------


## kontio

Pää kaljuksi, Cerat siihen ja folion läpi raudalla kun lämmittää niin imeytyy hyvin ;-)

No joo.

Ballan kyllä kerää mun (ja varmaan muutaman muunkin tässä maailmassa) silmissä pisteitä kun todistaa.

----------


## Markku N

> Väitteen saa kumota, mutta se lienee aika hankalaa. Ei käryjä Tourissa. Muutenkin minua vituttaa sekä valtamediassa että osassa laji-ihmisiä, että yritetään saada tillanne näyttämään joltain 1990-luvun lopun maailmalta. Jokainen voi itse kaivaa netistä yksityiskohtaisia lukemia, millä tahdilla pyöräilyssä tehdään testejä. 
> 
> Armstrong testattiin Tourin aikana yhteensä 11 kertaa. Paluuilmoituksen (syyskuu 2008) jälkeen testauksia suoritettiin 24 kertaa maaliskuuhun 2009 mennessä. Ja Ranskan ympäriajon loppuun mennessä dopingtestejä oli otettu yli 50. 
> 
> Tällä kaudella käytettävästä biological passportista löytyy tietoa UCI:n sivuilta.



No jos ja kun näytteitä on paljon otettu ja jos ja kun ne  on kaikki asianmukaisesti tutkittu ja jos ja kun ei ole käryjä tullut, niin käryjä ei ole tullut. Pulinat pois.

----------


## PHI

Meikäläistä vaan jaksaa ihmetyttää se, kuinka nykyiset puhtaat huippukuskit nousevat vuoria ylös kovempaa kuin 90-luvun Epoa/hormoneita ym. täyteen pumpatut mäkimiehet. Harjoittelussa/välineissä/ravinnossa on varmaan tapahtunut joku vallankumous, joka ainakin minulta on mennyt ohi.

Taitaa vaan olla niin, että testaus tulee hieman myöhässä uusimpien (lue huippukalliiden) aineiden osalta.

----------


## TURISTI

> Meikäläistä vaan jaksaa ihmetyttää se, kuinka nykyiset puhtaat huippukuskit nousevat vuoria ylös kovempaa kuin 90-luvun Epoa/hormoneita ym. täyteen pumpatut mäkimiehet. Harjoittelussa/välineissä/ravinnossa on varmaan tapahtunut joku vallankumous, joka ainakin minulta on mennyt ohi.
> 
> Taitaa vaan olla niin, että testaus tulee hieman myöhässä uusimpien (lue huippukalliiden) aineiden osalta.



On totta että tuo biologinen passi ja kattava testaus kyllä periaatteessa todistavat kilpailijoiden olevan puhtaita. Todistamisvastuu on aina syyttävällä osapuolella, joten eipä mulla ole mitään rahkeita ruveta mussuttamaan douppaamisesta, kun kerran käryjä ei ole tullut.

Valitettavasti en silti jaksa uskoa kovinkaan puhtaaseen huippu(kestävyys)urheiluun ja tuppaan olemaan PHI:n kanssa vähän samaa mieltä, vaikkei nytkään siis ole periaatteessa pitäisi olla mitään syytä. 

Nyt menee jo aika foliohattuosastolle, mutta -90-luvun lopussa meinasi sponsoritkin muistaakseni kaikota lajin piiristä, eikä kukaan varmaan halua ajaa lajia enää vastaavanlaiseen tilanteeseen...

----------


## JuhoIlmari

> Meikäläistä vaan jaksaa ihmetyttää se, kuinka nykyiset puhtaat huippukuskit nousevat vuoria ylös kovempaa kuin 90-luvun Epoa/hormoneita ym. täyteen pumpatut mäkimiehet. Harjoittelussa/välineissä/ravinnossa on varmaan tapahtunut joku vallankumous, joka ainakin minulta on mennyt ohi.



Muistelen että Giron ja TdF:n välissä oli jossain saksalaisen urheilulääkärin artikkeli asiasta. Sanoma oli, että ihminen ei pysty sellaisiin teholukuihin, joihin parhaat mäkimiehet pystyvät, ilman lisäaineita. Oli hänen mielestään fysiologinen mahdottomuus. (Saattoi olla myös saksankielinen, mutta sveitsiläinen lääkäri.)

----------


## villef

Joo, mutta Usain juoksee puhtaana kovempaa kuin -90 luvun ameriikan hirmut  :Leveä hymy: 
Tai uinnin ME-tulokset, joita vieläkin tulee  :Leveä hymy: 

Tuolla asenteella suosittelisin vaikka Lemmen viemää telkkarista urheilun sijaan  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## buhvalo

> Tuolla asenteella suosittelisin vaikka Lemmen viemää telkkarista urheilun sijaan



Ei ne edes lemmi ilman aineita...

----------


## vetooo

> Muistelen että Giron ja TdF:n välissä oli jossain saksalaisen urheilulääkärin artikkeli asiasta. Sanoma oli, että ihminen ei pysty sellaisiin teholukuihin, joihin parhaat mäkimiehet pystyvät, ilman lisäaineita. Oli hänen mielestään fysiologinen mahdottomuus. (Saattoi olla myös saksankielinen, mutta sveitsiläinen lääkäri.)



Ainakin saksalainen professori Werner Franke on esittäny Alberto Contadorista suht epäileviä mielipiteitä. Samoin Antoine Vayerin mukaan Contadorin VO2-lukemat ovat epäinhimillisellä tasolla.

----------


## Mr.Auer

> Joo, mutta Usain juoksee puhtaana kovempaa kuin -90 luvun ameriikan hirmut 
> Tai uinnin ME-tulokset, joita vieläkin tulee 
> 
> Tuolla asenteella suosittelisin vaikka Lemmen viemää telkkarista urheilun sijaan



Evoluutio toiminnassa...

En tiedä noista epäinhimillisistä Contadorin arvoista, mutta ei mullakaan olis asiaa vaikka hiihtokilpailuihin ilman jatkuvia epo-epäilyjä tai lääkäreiden todisteluita, kun hemoglobiini pyörii syntyjään 180 molemmin puolin. Onneksi ei kilpaurheilu kiinnosta ;=)

Vähän samaa mieltä kuin TURISTI yllä, historiallisista ja ihmis-psykologisista syistä ...

----------


## villef

> Evoluutio toiminnassa...
> 
> En tiedä noista epäinhimillisistä Contadorin arvoista, mutta ei mullakaan olis asiaa vaikka hiihtokilpailuihin ilman jatkuvia epo-epäilyjä tai lääkäreiden todisteluita, kun hemoglobiini pyörii syntyjään 180 molemmin puolin. Onneksi ei kilpaurheilu kiinnosta ;=)
> 
> Vähän samaa mieltä kuin TURISTI yllä, historiallisista ja ihmis-psykologisista syistä ...



Mikä muuten on se raja nykypäivänä?
Muistaakseni viimeksi verenluovutuksessa (olisko ollut 2000) oli hemoglobiini 176..
Jos menee normaalin yli, niin pitänee olla lääkärintodistus?
Jos tuo nyt menee normaalin yli, ja kun on mennyt ihan julkisesti ilmottamaan, niin varmaan ennen ensi kesää sellainenkin pitää hommata  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## A R:nen

Ne raja-arvot ovat jotain korkeampaa matematiikkaa, katsokaa oikea versio suoraan sääntöjen kohdasta 13.1.063 kulkematta lähtö-ruudun kautta. Ja lääkärintodistuskaan ei auta, ainoastaan veriarvojen palautuminen "tyypillisiksi".

----------


## Ola

> Väitteen saa kumota, mutta se lienee aika hankalaa. Ei käryjä Tourissa. Muutenkin minua vituttaa sekä valtamediassa että osassa laji-ihmisiä, että yritetään saada tillanne näyttämään joltain 1990-luvun lopun maailmalta. Jokainen voi itse kaivaa netistä yksityiskohtaisia lukemia, millä tahdilla pyöräilyssä tehdään testejä. 
> 
> Armstrong testattiin Tourin aikana yhteensä 11 kertaa. Paluuilmoituksen (syyskuu 2008) jälkeen testauksia suoritettiin 24 kertaa maaliskuuhun 2009 mennessä. Ja Ranskan ympäriajon loppuun mennessä dopingtestejä oli otettu yli 50. 
> 
> Tällä kaudella käytettävästä biological passportista löytyy tietoa UCI:n sivuilta.



Elä hermostu hyvä mies, kyllä kaikki lajista pitävät varmaan haluavat todellista muutosta, uskottavuus vaatii kuitenkin vähän pidempää aikaa ilman käryjä, Tourista on vasta muutamia viikkoja. Mutta signaali Tourista ilman käryjä on luonnollisesti tärkeä.

Biologinen passi tuntuu hyvältä idealta, kaikki aineet kun eivät tunnu näkyvän testeissä. Tosin esim. Armstrongin testimäärillä saa olla aika fakiiri, jos aikoo dopata kiinni jäämättä.

Itse en ole ainakaan vielä menettänyt toivoa. 

Onko muuten biologisen passin tapaista systeemiä käytössä muissa lajeissa?

----------


## villef

> Ne raja-arvot ovat jotain korkeampaa matematiikkaa, katsokaa oikea versio suoraan sääntöjen kohdasta 13.1.063 kulkematta lähtö-ruudun kautta. Ja lääkärintodistuskaan ei auta, ainoastaan veriarvojen palautuminen "tyypillisiksi".



Juu, eli varmaan meni ihan ok..
Edit: Ei muuten varmaan mitään hematokriittiä ole kyllä koskaan mitattukaan, tosin en jaksa googlettaa sen "kansankielisempää" nimeä..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaqXC...eature=related

----------


## TURISTI

> Tai uinnin ME-tulokset, joita vieläkin tulee



No, viimeksi uitiin puvuilla joissa oli kellukkeena neoprenia. Sinänsä siistiä, että noita ennätyksiä tuskin enää koskaan rikotaan (ainakaan kaikissa lajeissa) koska puvut ovat jatkossa kiellettyjä. Onko järkee vai ei.

Tuommoinen kelluttava puku kuulemma nopeuttaa huimasti, joten uimareilla osa ennätyksistä menee kyllä välinekehityksen piikkiin. Myös uintitekniikat on kai hieman muuttuneet, samoin kuin säännöt.

----------


## kontio

Yksi juttu, millä ainakin hieman voi selittää että nykyään pystyy ajamaan samoja nousuaikoja kuin Pantanin aikoihin, kuten Lance asian ilmaisi jossain dokumentissa "last yeas we got our climbing bike from nine kilo down to seven kilo. Man, it`s a revolution" kun Trek teki ekan kuiturungon.

Mutta onhan se Contadorin mäennousukyky edelleen aika utopistisen kova...

Bernard Kohlhan sitä sanoi, että biopassi on auttanut douppareita toteamaan, kuinka pitkälle rajoja voi venyttää. Ja siihen kun vielä lahjoo pari laboratorioita  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PHI

> Yksi juttu, millä ainakin hieman voi selittää että nykyään pystyy ajamaan samoja nousuaikoja kuin Pantanin aikoihin, kuten Lance asian ilmaisi jossain dokumentissa "last yeas we got our climbing bike from nine kilo down to seven kilo. Man, it`s a revolution" kun Trek teki ekan kuiturungon.



Muistelen jostain lukeneeni, että Bianchi teki aikoinaan Pantanille tuollaisen reilun 7 kg painoisen pyörän vuorietapeille. Eli kaluston keventyminen puoli kiloa ei hommaa selitä.

----------


## Marcus

> Ainakin saksalainen professori Werner Franke on esittäny Alberto Contadorista suht epäileviä mielipiteitä. Samoin Antoine Vayerin mukaan Contadorin VO2-lukemat ovat epäinhimillisellä tasolla.



Niin Vayer perusti sen siihen että ,laski contadorin vertikaalisen nousuvauhdin ja päätyi siihen että se on ranskan ympäriajon historiassa ennennäkemätön. tuossa on hyvä vertailugrafiikka- aika selvästi puhdas pyöräilijä pieksee Bjarne Riiisit ja Marco Pantanit, http://www.sportsscientists.com/2009...dor-climb.html 
Samainen Vayer  laski myös että Jan Ullrich ajaessaan joku 1997 tourin mestariksi veti sen kuuluisan superirtioton andorrassa hän polki koko 10 kilometrin rankan nousun  ajan 497 watin teholla. tätä ei pidä sekoittaa siihen että jotkut kansalliset kuskit pääsevät johonkin lähelle 475 nousevassa kynnystestissä, jossa viimeistä edellinen 3 min on 350 wattia, ja viimeinen 3 min on 475 wattia. Uskomaton suoritus Jannelta, eikä mahdollinen ilman dopingia. Kuten Vayerin mukaan mikään muukaan yhtämittainen, pitkä nousu käyttäen enemmän kun 400 wattia. Vayer taitaa kuitenkin entisenä festina-tallin valmentajana tietää mistä puhuu

----------


## Kal Pedal

Hieno homma että ei tullut käryjä!

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> Muistelen jostain lukeneeni, että Bianchi teki aikoinaan Pantanille tuollaisen reilun 7 kg painoisen pyörän vuorietapeille. Eli kaluston keventyminen puoli kiloa ei hommaa selitä.



Juu,on ennekin ollut alle 250g kehiä ja himmeän keveitä runkoja yms. Nykyään vaan alle 6kg fillari käy jokapäiväiseen lenkkiajoon 90kg jannulle kun noilla pre-historic 7kg fillareilla vaadittiin jo ajo erilaista tekniikkaa ja lähinnä ylämäkeä.  Joku Nisin kehän jarrupinta ja kehän tukevuus ei houkuttele alamäkeen ajoa...mulla oli 2000' vuonna Lancen  99' Trek voittopyörän replica, vakiona Ultegroilla 8,5kg. D-A paloilla ja Zipp vanteilla se taisi olla sitten just sen 6,8kg...paino on muutenkin hassua, tossa punnailin yhtä Freggia Celeste Chorus Biatzhia. Pelkkä runko-osa, ei petaaleja ja kiekkoja, painoi 1,2kg! enempi kuin demo- Cervelo R3 Rivalella ja satulat oli vastaavat...oh, menöö OT:ksi.....

Eli ei fillarin paino ole ollut rajoite Pantanilla. Äijä oli kääpiö ja fillarit ns. kertakäyttöisiä tarvittaessa.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> Kuten Vayerin mukaan mikään muukaan yhtämittainen, pitkä nousu käyttäen enemmän kun 400 wattia.



10km nousu kyllä pitäisi mennä yli 400W tehoilla Pro Tour-kuskeilla, noin yhtä-äkkiä ajatellen.  Kun viittasit siihen Janin kiipimiseen....puhutaan kuitenkin maailman huipuista jonka tasoisia ei ole ollut montaa. 

Samoin joku Lancen porrastesti voisi olla hauska nähdä....

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

Pyöräily noissa ympäriajoissa on hyvässä testikannassa, kun kaikki testataan ennen kisaa.




> Armstrong testattiin Tourin aikana yhteensä 11 kertaa. Paluuilmoituksen (syyskuu 2008) jälkeen testauksia suoritettiin 24 kertaa maaliskuuhun 2009 mennessä. Ja Ranskan ympäriajon loppuun mennessä dopingtestejä oli otettu yli 50.



Valitettavasti ei ole erittelyä, mitä noissa kaikissa testeissä tutkittiin, silläkin on merkitystä niin kustannuksiin kuin mahdollisiin löytöihin.

----------


## Hans Opinion

Pitäisikö pyöräilyyn laittaa joku 475w tehoraja ja kaikki sen ylittäjät tuomitaan dopingista säännön mukaisesti?

Satasella raja voisi olla 9,7, 200metrillä 19,5 ja seipäässä 6m sekä keihäässä sellainen että Pitkämäen nimiin tulisi ME...

Vaikeaa, vaikeaa... eiköhän tyydytä siihen että niin kauan kun testit on puhtaita niin tulokset vaan täytyy hyväksyä...

----------


## A R:nen

> Edit: Ei muuten varmaan mitään hematokriittiä ole kyllä koskaan mitattukaan, tosin en jaksa googlettaa sen "kansankielisempää" nimeä..



Hematokriitti kuuluu kyllä ihan ns perusverenkuvaan. Retikulosyyttejä sen sijaan ei taideta yleensä tutkia kuin aneemikoilta.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Jos testi missä analysoidaan kaikki kieletyt aineet maksaa n.450€ niin jokainen voi sitten laskea itse kuinka paljon rahaa esim.UCI tarvii yhdelle vuodelle.



Ei se täydellinen testi noin halpa ole  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## VesaP

Edelleenkään ei virallista päätöstä ja tuomiota tullut tästä Liiaksen keissistä? Mikä tässä nyt kestää? Eikös se pitänyt olla jo 1.5 viikkoa sitten perjantaina se B-näytteen tulos selvillä?

----------


## Markku N

Huippujen suoritusten ja tulosten taso on olllut hämmästyttävää sanoisin kaikessa nyk. yaikaisessa huippu-urheilussa. Kehitys ei ole suoraviivaista vaan siinä tapahtuu hyppäyksiä ja aina se on ylittänyt sen mitä on pidetty mahdollisena. Hyvinkin perusteltuja käsityksiä siitä mikä on mahdollista on jouduttu korjaamaan.  Monelle asian selittää doping. Todelllisuudessa tuskin mikään yksi asia selittää kehitystä.  

Se selittämiseksi että nykyhuippu pystyy parempaan kuin huippu kymmenen vuotta sitten ei tarvitse tehdä sitä mahdotonta oletusta, että evoluutio olisi edennyt. Nykyaikainen huippu-urheilu on alle sata vuotta vanha ilmiö, evoluutio on vähän vanhempi. Evoluutio ei sadassa vuodessa etene mihinkään mutta tuskin sen asettamia rajojakaan on löydetty. 

Parikymmentä vuotta sitten ammattipyöräilyä harjoitettiin oikeastaan vain muutamassa länsi-euroopan maassa. Nyt laji on levinneempi, mutta edelleen suuri osa maailmaa on ulkopuolella. Ehkä se evoluution rajat saavuttava huippulahjakkuus asuu Afrikassa tai Intiassa, mutta kukaan ei ole ymmärtänyt ostaa sille pyörää. 

Tourissa ei käryjä tullut. Hyvä niin. Se kuitenkin todistaa vain sen, että Tourissa ei käryjä tullut. Antaa se tietysti perusteita uskoa, että peli olisi puhtaammaksi tullut. Jos nyt ei tulisi käryjä Vueltassa eikä ensi vuodenkaan Tourissa, niin se vakuuttaisi enemmän. Lopulllista sata varma todistusta puhtaudesta ei voi saada. Ehkä kaikkein epäilyttävintä olisi jos käryt loppuisvat kokonaan kaikissa kisoissa. Silloin olisi kyllä hyvä syy uskoa, että douppaajat ovat hyvän matkaa testaajia edellä. Helpompi se olisi uskoa kuin se, että kukaan ei koskaan vilppiä yritä.

----------


## kontio

Tuossa on jonkin noita Lancen testejä jonkin verran
http://cdn-community2.livestrong.com...f17d2.Full.jpg

----------


## Junnuraita

> Edelleenkään ei virallista päätöstä ja tuomiota tullut tästä Liiaksen keissistä? Mikä tässä nyt kestää? Eikös se pitänyt olla jo 1.5 viikkoa sitten perjantaina se B-näytteen tulos selvillä?



Uskon että b-analyysi on jo tehty ja sitä ei vaan haluta taas etusivulle.Jos se nyt on ollut Wadan käsissä niin yleisurheilun MM-kisat sotki pikkasen aikataulua.

----------


## Markku N

> Evolution vai minkä tulosta hurja tuloskehitys on?
> ..



No sitä justi yritin sanoa, että ei tuloskehitystä ainakaan evoluutio voi selittää. Eikä toisaalta tuloskehityksen perusteella voi päätellä mitään evoluutioista. Evoluuutio ei sadassakaan vuodessa liikahda minnekään, ennätykset voivat kuitenkin parantua silti, myös sallituin keinoin.

Eri lajien kehitystä varmaan selittävät vähän eri tekijät ja varsinkin yksittäisiä ennätyksiä voi selittää suurelta osin joku yksittäinenkin tekijä. Minä koitin pähkäillä huippu-urheiluun tuloskehitystä noin kokonaisuudessaan.  Yksi on yhteistä kaikille lajeilla mitä minä vähänkään tunnen: se mitä on pidetty inhimillisesti mahdollisen rajana on moneen kertaan ylitetty. Tuskin sitä mahdollisen viimeistä rajaa siis vieläkään  kovin monenssa lajissa saavutettu on.

Rajojen ylittämisessä on ihan varmasti toisinaan  ollut apuna doping, mutta ei minusta ole mitään perustetta väittää, että niin olisi aina. Ihan yhtä hölmöä kuin uskoa sinisin silmin huippu-urheiluun vailla dopingia on uskoa dopingin ja vain sen olevan kaiken kehityksen takana.

----------


## Chinook

Tuota, tuota.... ajatuksia, joita Liiaksen tapaus ja kommentointi toi mieleen; hän tuntuu käyttävän lisäravinteita aikas lailla. Eihän siinä mitään erikoista tietenkään ole. Mistä sen heti tiesi, että käry johtui tästä tietystä lisäravinteesta eikä jostain muusta käyttämästään? Tarkoitan, että jos niin ylimalkaisesti suhtautui *tämän* aineen koostumuksen yms. selvittämiseen, niin voisi olettaa, ettei ole täysin perillä muidenkaan käyttämiensä lisäravinteiden koostumuksista, eli käryhän voisi johtua jostain muusta kuin tästä mainitsemastaan lisäravinteesta. Vai eikö?

----------


## Mrk70

> No sitä justi yritin sanoa, että ei tuloskehitystä ainakaan evoluutio voi selittää. Eikä toisaalta tuloskehityksen perusteella voi päätellä mitään evoluutioista. Evoluuutio ei sadassakaan vuodessa liikahda minnekään, ennätykset voivat kuitenkin parantua silti, myös sallituin keinoin. 
> .



Noinhan se menee. Urheilussa tapahtuu aina välilillä kehityshyppäyksiä, ja aina ne kaikki ennätykset ennen pitkää rikotaan. Esim. 200-metrin miesten  ME vuonna 1996. Kuka uskoi silloin että se joskus rikotaan?? Ei kukaan. Kuka uskoo että naisten sadan metrin me joskus rikotaan. Ei kukaan.
Silti niin vain tuli sitten eräs Bolt, joka senkin rikkoi. Myös se naisten 100-metriä joskus ennen pitkää rikotaan. Usainilla ei varmasti ole käytössään parempia mömmöjä kuin Johnsonilla, jos ylipäänsä on. 
Urheilussa pätee sama mikä kaikessa muussakin. Aina löytyy joskus jostain vahvempia, parempia, älykkäämpiä, isompia jne.... Kukaan ei ole lyömätön.

----------


## Jussi T.

> Evolution vai minkä tulosta hurja tuloskehitys on?
> Tuloskehitys kertoo myös toisenlaisesta kehityksessä määrättyjen lajien osalta, varsinkin voimalajeisa tulokset ovat pudonneet 70-80 luvun tasosta huimasti... ja löytyy niitä myös y-urheilusta kuten naisten kuula ja miesten keihäs... niin ja Suomen tasolta myös; kuten 3000m n'esteiden SE joka ei sitten millään tahdo parantua vaikka Jukka kuinka yrittää.



Joskus takavuosina muistelen kyläkisoissa hiihdossa ottaneeni aika hyvin neniin ikämiessarjoista mukaan tulleelle kaverille jonka estejuoksuenarin rikkomisesta Joensuun mieheltä vaaditaan elämäntehtävä. Dejavu tuli taas Finlandiassa kun hiihtäjämestarilla pysyivät ilmat renkaissa. Kaikki varmaan tuntevat jonkun tyyppiesimerkin: "lopetin tupakanpolton ja piti etsiä muuta tekemistä tilalle eikä enää oikein vastusta radoilta löydy".

Ilmeistä lienee, että ennätysten haltijat ovat lahjakkaimpia, eikä promilleen maailman väestöstä näitä osu aina edes vuosikymmenessä. Laajapohjaista douppausta oleellisempaa on saada isot porukat kisaamaan, joista ne lahjakkaimmat nousevat ne rinteet muita kovempaa. Genetiikan arpa varmasti vie toistaiseksi voiton kemianteollisuudesta. Mikä onkaan surullisempi kohtalo kuin se että 10% maailman kärjestä jäljessä oleva sankari joutuu etsimään hölkkäpolkujen pientareilta lääkepurkkien jämiä pitääkseen tasonsa.

----------


## OJ

> Huippujen suoritusten ja tulosten taso on olllut hämmästyttävää sanoisin kaikessa nyk. yaikaisessa huippu-urheilussa. Kehitys ei ole suoraviivaista vaan siinä tapahtuu hyppäyksiä ja aina se on ylittänyt sen mitä on pidetty mahdollisena. Hyvinkin perusteltuja käsityksiä siitä mikä on mahdollista on jouduttu korjaamaan.  Monelle asian selittää doping. Todelllisuudessa tuskin mikään yksi asia selittää kehitystä.  
> 
> Se selittämiseksi että nykyhuippu pystyy parempaan kuin huippu kymmenen vuotta sitten ei tarvitse tehdä sitä mahdotonta oletusta, että evoluutio olisi edennyt. Nykyaikainen huippu-urheilu on alle sata vuotta vanha ilmiö, evoluutio on vähän vanhempi. Evoluutio ei sadassa vuodessa etene mihinkään mutta tuskin sen asettamia rajojakaan on löydetty. 
> 
> Parikymmentä vuotta sitten ammattipyöräilyä harjoitettiin oikeastaan vain muutamassa länsi-euroopan maassa. Nyt laji on levinneempi, mutta edelleen suuri osa maailmaa on ulkopuolella. Ehkä se evoluution rajat saavuttava huippulahjakkuus asuu Afrikassa tai Intiassa, mutta kukaan ei ole ymmärtänyt ostaa sille pyörää. 
> 
> Tourissa ei käryjä tullut. Hyvä niin. Se kuitenkin todistaa vain sen, että Tourissa ei käryjä tullut. Antaa se tietysti perusteita uskoa, että peli olisi puhtaammaksi tullut. Jos nyt ei tulisi käryjä Vueltassa eikä ensi vuodenkaan Tourissa, niin se vakuuttaisi enemmän. Lopulllista sata varma todistusta puhtaudesta ei voi saada. Ehkä kaikkein epäilyttävintä olisi jos käryt loppuisvat kokonaan kaikissa kisoissa. Silloin olisi kyllä hyvä syy uskoa, että douppaajat ovat hyvän matkaa testaajia edellä. Helpompi se olisi uskoa kuin se, että kukaan ei koskaan vilppiä yritä.



Hyppäilee se suorituskyky...Vähän niinkuin Larssonin Gustavilla hyppäsi tunnin teho 415 watista 470 wattiin ja viikossa! 415 wattia on jo paljon hikisesti 70 kiloiselle hepulle ja 470 wattia on ihan sikana enemmän. Ai niin...näillä wateilla ei kuitenkaan pyörä kulkenut tempossa voiton veroisesti  :Leveä hymy: 

400 wattia on paljon tehoa kun sitä jaksaa jauhaa tunnin verran edes tuoreena. Sitten kun reilua 400 wattia jaksaa vääntää 120-150 kilometrin jälkeen viikon tai pari vanhoilla jaloilla, niin se on vielä enemmän. Kun tätä yhtälöä muutetaan sen verran, että watit ovat lähempänä 500 ja kuskilla painoa enemmän tai vähemmän alle 70 kiloa, niin saa olla aika sinisilmäinen jos kuvittelee ko. urheilijan edustavan puhdasta urheilua millään mittarilla mitattuna.

Jos mikään muu ei ole kuin 90-luvulla, niin tämä ajattelutapa, että "kuski on puhdas jos ei ole käry käynyt", on kyllä sieltä vanhoilta kunnon epo-vuosilta kun persaukinenkin proffa pystyi douppaamaan.

----------


## Mr.Auer

> No sitä justi yritin sanoa, että ei tuloskehitystä ainakaan evoluutio voi selittää. Eikä toisaalta tuloskehityksen perusteella voi päätellä mitään evoluutioista. Evoluuutio ei sadassakaan vuodessa liikahda minnekään, ennätykset voivat kuitenkin parantua silti, myös sallituin keinoin.



Se oli ns. läppä  :Hymy: 
Ja sitä paitsi, evoluutiossa on myös tapahtunut mielenkiintoisia kvanttihyppyjä aikojen saatossa... Se nyt ei varmaankaan silti tähän liity.





> Parikymmentä vuotta sitten ammattipyöräilyä harjoitettiin oikeastaan vain muutamassa länsi-euroopan maassa. Nyt laji on levinneempi, mutta edelleen suuri osa maailmaa on ulkopuolella. Ehkä se evoluution rajat saavuttava huippulahjakkuus asuu Afrikassa tai Intiassa, mutta kukaan ei ole ymmärtänyt ostaa sille pyörää.



Majuri Taylor

----------


## Markku N

> Se oli ns. läppä 
> Ja sitä paitsi, evoluutiossa on myös tapahtunut mielenkiintoisia kvanttihyppyjä !



No juu, sitä vähän epäilinkin. Mutta sitten epäilin sitten sitäkin, että olin selittänyt ehkä sekavia...ja yritin selittää lisää... ja nyt ei toimi hymiöt...

----------


## usko juntunen

Hyvin pyyhkii myös hiihdossa!
http://www.mtv3.fi/urheilu/muutlajit...3?maastohiihto

----------


## Mr.Auer

Hmmm.
http://www.mtv3.fi/urheilu/muutlajit...8?maastohiihto

"Kuitunen heitti maanantaina samaiselle lehdelle ajatuksen mikrosiruista. Hiihtäjän mukaan urheilijan olinpaikan kertova siru olisi selkeämpi ja oikeudenmukaisempi kuin nykyinen järjestelmä, jossa urheilijat kertovat kulloisetkin olinpaikkatietonsa valvojille.

- Ihonalaisen mikrosirun avulla dopingvalvojat tietäisivät olinpaikkasi koko ajan. Kukaan ei voisi piileskellä, Kuitunen perusteli."

Seleevä!

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...800997_pf.html
"But neither the company nor the regulators publicly mentioned this: A series of veterinary and toxicology studies, dating to the mid-1990s, stated that chip implants had "induced" malignant tumors in some lab mice and rats."

Kuulostaa harvinaisen hyvältä idealta.

----------


## Höysö

> Hyvin pyyhkii myös hiihdossa!
> http://www.mtv3.fi/urheilu/muutlajit...3?maastohiihto




En olis ikinä uskonu, että noi olis doupannu. Huhhuh, kova uutinen, että oikein olympia voittajat

----------


## Kal Pedal

Käsittämätönta että tämä tulee ilmi vasta nyt.

----------


## brewster

Tuomas Nevanlinna luonnehtii huippurheilua hauskasti HSssa:
IImaus "huippu-urheilu" on eittämättä nasevampi kuin kömpelö "liikaharjoittelun kroonisesti vammauttamien huumeidenkäyttäjien ponnistelu, jonka mainostajat ovat maksaneet ja jota nationalistit seuraavat".

----------


## Kal Pedal

Vai on Markus Pöyhönen "kiihtynyt" tilanteesta ja "epäilee että hänen vahingoittamisekseen on käynnissä ajojahti" -Ilta-sanomat 26.8 2009-

Kyllä, Markus, minä ajan sinua takaa ja pyrin vahingoittamaan sinua. Vahingoittaminen tapahtuu poistamalla sinut kilpaurheilusta sekä varsinkin julkisuudesta johon vaikutat olevan sairaalloisen kiintynyt.

Ikvävä vielä että Markus ei kiihtynyt paremmiin aktiiviaikoinaan- ei olisi ehkä tarvinnut löytää pussin steroideja lenkillään....

----------


## tempokisu

No onhan Markus tietysti voinut ne anaboolit lenkillään löytääkin.  :Nolous:  kas kun oli ne itse sinne aiemmin "piilottanut".

----------


## Mr.Auer

"Pöyhönen itse kertoo löytäneensä pussukan maastosta ollessaan normaalilla kuntolenkillä. Tähän viranomaiset eivät usko."

Hoh hoh, tuo on kyllä yksi parhaita selityksiä  :Hymy: 

En tiedä muista, mutta en varmaan söisi / veisi kotiin mitään pillereitä mitä löydän normaalilla maastolenkillä (juu ellen itse olisi niitä sinne piilottanutkin). Yleensä ne löydökset maastossa ovat kyllä rajoittuneet käytettyihin injektioneuloihin ja tyhjiin viinapulloihin...

Olisivat prkkl edes suoraselkäisiä - "kyllä, minun ovat doupit, ja ihan itse ne aioin käyttää lihaskunnon kohentamiseen". "En vetänyt edes henkeen, enkä ainakaan nielaissut, ja normaalisti en edes pidä miehistä".

----------


## VesaP

> Voiko Testosteroidi Buusteria ottaa tietämättään jos purkin kyljessä lukee "Testosteroid Buuster" ?



No jos ei osaa englantia niin voihan siinä purkki sekoittua ku ei suomex lue?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## kontio

Tuo Dementjevin ja Tchepalovan käry ei ole mikään yllätys. Ampumahiihtäjäthän viime talvena joukolla kärysivät, tämä nyt vain on jatketta sille.. aika selvää liittojohtoista "harrastelijoiden puuhastelua".

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> No jos ei osaa englantia niin voihan siinä purkki sekoittua ku ei suomex lue?



Etenkin, jos sattuisi ostamaan ulkomailta, ei siellä kaupoissa ole suomeksi kerrottu, minkä alan kauppa kyseessä on.

Minäkin kerran menin entisessä neuvostotasavallassa kauppaan, jonka luulin myyvän kalastustarvikkeita. Muut asiakkaat ostelivat konetuliaseita ja ammuksia paitsi yksi, joka kokeili 44 Magnumia ampumalla tiskin takana olevaa maalia.
No melkein ummikkona sain ostettua kolme vaappua (joilla sain ykden haueksin), mutta Suomen tulli oli hiukan kireä, kun minulla oli matkatavaroina yksi rapiseva paperipussi - kolme tuntia meni passitarkastuksessa, mutta eivät avanneet pussia  :Cool:

----------


## Markku N

> Etenkin, jos sattuisi ostamaan ulkomailta, ei siellä kaupoissa ole suomeksi kerrottu, minkä alan kauppa kyseessä on.
> 
> Minäkin kerran menin entisessä neuvostotasavallassa kauppaan, jonka luulin myyvän kalastustarvikkeita. Muut asiakkaat ostelivat konetuliaseita ja ammuksia paitsi yksi, joka kokeili 44 Magnumia ampumalla tiskin takana olevaa maalia.
> No melkein ummikkona sain ostettua kolme vaappua (joilla sain ykden haueksin), mutta Suomen tulli oli hiukan kireä, kun minulla oli matkatavaroina yksi rapiseva paperipussi - kolme tuntia meni passitarkastuksessa, mutta eivät avanneet pussia



Jaa minä ajattelin ensin, että kaupassa oli erikoitarjous kolme käsikranaatia kaupan päällä kaikille asiakkaille. Pisti sinulle ne lupaa kysymättä ja ilman, että mitään huomasit samaan pussiin muiden ostosten kanssa. Eikä tullissa uskottu

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Tarkoitin tuossa että jos tulos on lisäravinteista johtuvaa ja tietämättömyyttään käytettyä voi urheilija tietääkseni säilyä varoituksella miedoista aineista? Jos on kovempi aine jota tietämättömyyttään vahingossa käyttänyt niin kilpailukielto on selvä, mutta voi kaiketi olla lyhyempi? En missään nimessä toivo kenellekkään kovemmasta dopingista vaikka olisi vahinko dopingista varoitusta, vaan kilpailukiellon. Satun itse satsaamaan aika ison osan elämästäni urheiluun ja tuloksetkin ovat kovia. En omalla kohdalla uskalla edes yskänlääkettä juoda! mutta onneksi ei tarvitsekkaan kun tahdon aina olla terveenä kesällä



Liikuttavaa mutta hienoa havaita että urheilijat tukevat toisiaan kun rupeaa käryämään... mutta Markukselle ei tunnu kukaan antavan mitään tukea? 
Hans ei ole sydämmetön vaan haluaa auttaa, mitäs jos painettaisiin Markusta tukevia t-paitoja. Varat käytettäisiin lenkkipolkujen siivoamiseen. 
Meniskö tällainen tavara kaupaksi?

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Jaa minä ajattelin ensin, että kaupassa oli erikoitarjous kolme käsikranaatia kaupan päällä kaikille asiakkaille. Pisti sinulle ne lupaa kysymättä ja ilman, että mitään huomasit samaan pussiin muiden ostosten kanssa. Eikä tullissa uskottu



Ne eivät kaupassa meinanneet uskoa, että myyvät kalastustarvikkeita vaikka seinällä oli kyltti, joka väitti toista. Pitkän haeskelun jälkeen he löysivät pahvilaatikon, jossa oli vaappuja. Häkellytti vähän vaan se ampuva veikkonen, kun en huomannut mitä hän meinaa touhuta.

----------


## dirtyrider

> No onhan Markus tietysti voinut ne anaboolit lenkillään löytääkin.  kas kun oli ne itse sinne aiemmin "piilottanut".



http://www.hs.fi/viihde/artikkeli/Ju.../1135248841569

Saattaapi olla, jos on tollaisia summia ulosotossa, niin pitää silmät auki lenkillä... siis jos löytyisi pulloja kauppaan palautettavaksi..  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Kemmi



----------


## Pekka L

Yhtä lailla liikuttavaa mutta hienoa on huomata Pöyhösen ulosottovelkojen määrää uutisoitavan viihdesivuilla :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Höysö

On se vaan niin hienoo kun jollain menee huonosti. Tuntee itse olevansa parempi ihminen. Kuinkahan moni tälläkin palstalla on vetänyt jonkun kuurin joskus? veikkaan, että aika moni.

----------


## Hans Opinion

> 



Hienoa että yhtiökumppania ei tarvitse hakea kuin "huumepussia pururadalta", pannaanko  tuotto fifty/60?

----------


## tempokisu

> On se vaan niin hienoo kun jollain menee huonosti. Tuntee itse olevansa parempi ihminen. Kuinkahan moni tälläkin palstalla on vetänyt jonkun kuurin joskus? veikkaan, että aika moni.



No ei ollenkaan ole kivaa lukea että jollain on isompia vaikeuksia. Sääliksi käy, kun ei poika osaa hoitaa asioitaan. Ei tommoset 168 000e velat vahingossa tule, saatavia karhuavat perintätöimisto, luottokorttifirma ja pysäköintipalvelukeskus. Kuulemma ansiotuloja on 77 000e; ihmetellä tarvii että ei raha-asioiden hoito onnistu.  :No huh!:  
Nykyisin Markus on lehtitietojen mukaan töissä jossain "kauneusklinikalla".. :Sarkastinen:  
Jotenkin on vain tullut semmoinen käsitys, että kun ei tarpeeksi kuuluisuutta tms. tullut urheilun kautta, sitä pitää sitten väkisin vääntää ja selitellä. "takavuosien huippujuoksija nousi jälleen kohuotsikoihin.." - on nyt ehkä hieman liioiteltua, mutta sen liioittelunhan Seiska osaa..

----------


## Markku N

> No ei ollenkaan ole kivaa lukea että jollain on isompia vaikeuksia. Sääliksi käy, kun ei poika osaa hoitaa asioitaan. Ei tommoset 168 000e velat vahingossa tule, saatavia karhuavat perintätöimisto, luottokorttifirma ja pysäköintipalvelukeskus. Kuulemma ansiotuloja on 77 000e; ihmetellä tarvii että ei raha-asioiden hoito onnistu.



 Minäkin osallistun tähän off topiciin

No juu ei kai vahingossa mutta ei kukaan myöskään ihan varta vasten ja vakavasti harkiten tuommoisia hoitamattomia velkoja selkäänsä hanki. Jos menee vaikka bisnes pieleen eikä voi pysty hoitamaan velkojaan korot ja kulut paisusttavat niitä äkkiä. Perintätoimistollekaan kukaan ei alunperin velkaannu vaan jotain muuta ne ovat alunperin.

Mitäs ihmettelemistä siinä on, että jonkun raha-asioiden ( tai miden asioiden) hoito syystä tai toisesta menee pieleen. Sitä kaatuu isoja pankkeja ja vakuutusyhtiötä ja niiitä on hoitamassa iso lauma raha-asioiden huippuammattilaisia. Silti ei onnistu.

 Topicia taas

Dopingpaukku tämä Pöyhösen juttu ei ole samalla lailla kuin muut täällä puheena olleet. Ei ole jäänyt testissä kiinni, ei ole menossa mitään urheilun sisäistä prosessia. Syyte muistaakseni koskee laitona tuontitavaraa. Mitä sillä tavaralla sitten oli tarkoitus tehdää voi arvailla.

----------


## erkkk

> Dopingpaukku tämä Pöyhösen juttu ei ole samalla lailla kuin muut täällä puheena olleet. Ei ole jäänyt testissä kiinni, ei ole menossa mitään urheilun sisäistä prosessia. Syyte muistaakseni koskee laitona tuontitavaraa. Mitä sillä tavaralla sitten oli tarkoitus tehdää voi arvailla.



http://www.mtv3.fi/viihde/uutiset/mu...oyhonen_markus

"Vuosikausia loukkaantumiskierteestä kärsinyt Markus voi hyödyntää uudessa harrastuksessaan vanhaa pohjaansa pikajuoksina: skeleton-kelkkailussa tärkeintä on juuri räjähtävä lähtönopeus."

Juttu on alle vuoden vanha.

----------


## mc7263

Ei tommoset 168 000e velat vahingossa tule.


Kyllä se vaan näin on!

----------


## Markku N

> Ei tommoset 168 000e velat vahingossa tule.
> 
> 
> Kyllä se vaan näin on!



Ihan vahingossa ei taida tulla velkaa lainkaan, kyllä siinä aina johonkin pitää nimi pistää alle. Siitä kyllä olen varma, että kukaan ei päätä, että järjestänpä itselleni ulosottoon 168 000 euroa. Jossain vaiheessa on joku asia mennyt eri tavalla kuin oli tarkoitus. Voisi sanoa, että sattui vahinko. 

Jos on omat asiat hyvin, niin toisten pieleen menneistä asioista on helppo esittää varmoja mielipiteitä.

----------


## Mr.Auer

> Kuinkahan moni tälläkin palstalla on vetänyt jonkun kuurin joskus? veikkaan, että aika moni.



Toki on kuurilla oltu joskus...
Se tuskin vaan on suoristuskykyä parantanut millään lailla  :Vink:  (kesäinen mallasjuomakuuri, nimittäin)

Tony Halmekin vaati joskus huumetestejä kaikille Vihreiden kansanedustajille, kun ne kaikki kuitenkin jotain hulluruohoja pössyttelevät.
Ja seuraavaksi sitten steroidi-piri-viinapäissään käytteli tuliaseita kotonaan. Kaikki on niin suhteellista.





> Jos on omat asiat hyvin, niin toisten pieleen menneistä asioista on helppo esittää varmoja mielipiteitä.



Niin totta.

----------


## mc7263

> Ihan vahingossa ei taida tulla velkaa lainkaan, kyllä siinä aina johonkin pitää nimi pistää alle. Siitä kyllä olen varma, että kukaan ei päätä, että järjestänpä itselleni ulosottoon 168 000 euroa. Jossain vaiheessa on joku asia mennyt eri tavalla kuin oli tarkoitus. Voisi sanoa, että sattui vahinko. 
> 
> Jos on omat asiat hyvin, niin toisten pieleen menneistä asioista on helppo esittää varmoja mielipiteitä.



Kuinka kummassa voikin käydä näin?Kaikki hetkessä menee seiniä päin.Oli pimppi ja punssi ja auto ja rahaa.Nyt kalteritango soi!

"Pate Mustajärvi"

----------


## Kemmi

Vahingonilo on paras ilo, se löytyy jopa ihmisen genetiikasta. On se vaan niin pirun hauskaa nauraa muille, myönnän itsenikin kuuluvan tähän porukkaan. Ei ne ISOT velat todellakaan tuu vahingossa, vaan ne tulee siitä kun joku yrittää esittää rikasta (kato, hyvin menee...) ja ostaa ostaa ja ostaa, kaiken velaks ja sit jossain vaiheessa ns. korttitalo romahtaa. 
Mulla on pari kaveria, ketkä harrastavat tätä, enkä malta odottaa, että koska pääsen sanomaan, että: "mitäs mä sanoin".
M.Pöyhönen on hyvä esimerkki tästä, sillä hänhän oli jossain vaiheessa jonkin sortin idoli Suomessa, mutta sitten tulokset eivät ihan vastanneetkaan julkisuuskuvaa...
Alkoi epätoivoinen kamppailu julkisuudessa pysymisestä, oikeusjuttu exän kanssa, julkkisbileitä, bling bling ja ties mitä... Kaikki huipentui "lenkkipolulta löydettyihin douppeihin"...
Anteeksi vuodatus, mutta voisko julkkiksetkin myöntää sen, että he ovat ihan tavallisia kuolevaisia asuntolainoineen ja ongelmineen.

----------


## Hans Opinion

Jeps, julkisuus on reipas renki mutta ikävä isäntä. 

Julkisuudessa paistattelijoiden on syytä varatua siihen että se osa suuresta yleisöstä, jolla on antipatioita eri "lajeissa" toimivia julkimoita kohtaan, vetää surutta turpaan kun vain sauma tulee. Yhtälailla on ymmärtäjiä mutta paljon ratkaisee viitekehys jossa pelataan. Dopingin viitekehyksessä on urheiluyhteisö saanut senverran paskaa niskaansa että vilpin/yrityksen/epäilyksen ymmärtäjät alkavat olla harvassa.

Hans pitää "julkista verbaalista ruoskintaa" tehokkaimpana dopingin vastaisena tekona/kannanottona. Tähän anti-dopin-työhön voivat osallistua kaikki... miksi jättäisimme käyttämättä tämän option?

----------


## dirtyrider

Menee nyt vähän yhden ihmisen ruoskimiseksi, mutta sanotaan vaikka tätä tiedon jakamiseksi...  :Nolous: 

Pöyhönen "tunnustaa":
http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2009...94423_ur.shtml  :No huh!:

----------


## p-olkisin

Lenkkipolku oli hätävale ja nyt tarkemmin mietitty vale: löytyivät varastona ja vierashuoneena käytetystä huoneesta  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## KaisaTheKissa

> Lenkkipolku oli hätävale ja nyt tarkemmin mietitty vale: löytyivät varastona ja vierashuoneena käytetystä huoneesta



Eli nyt sitten aletaan syyttelemään muita? Hyvin menee.

----------


## brewster

> On se vaan niin hienoo kun jollain menee huonosti. Tuntee itse olevansa parempi ihminen. Kuinkahan moni tälläkin palstalla on vetänyt jonkun kuurin joskus? veikkaan, että aika moni.



Veikkaan että aika harva.

----------


## Poursuivant

> Eli nyt sitten aletaan syyttelemään muita? Hyvin menee.



Nimenomaan. Asianosainen pyrkii tekemään sen kaikkein klassisimman silmänkääntötempun tässä asiassa - hänen mukaansa hän on uhri. Ja anteeksi nyt vaan, mutta sama uhria leikkinen haisee kauaksi myös Case Liiaksessa. Ja Pöyhösen ex-valmentaja komppaa taustalla, hyi olkoon: http://www.iltasanomat.fi/urheilu/uu...asp?id=1722525 

En minäkään uskonut Suomen koskaan voittavan Euroviisuja, mutta niin vain pääsi käymään vaikkei edes pitänyt.

----------


## JuhoIlmari

> Lenkkipolku oli hätävale ja nyt tarkemmin mietitty vale: löytyivät varastona ja vierashuoneena käytetystä huoneesta



Olisko nyt se kuuluisa talonmies käynyt kylässä?

----------


## Markku N

Velodromilla tuli pojalle kakka housuun. Poru oli kova. Mutta pian alkoi ja nauru raikaa. Juoksuradalla oli käynyt samoin ja siellä haisi pahemmalle.

----------


## Kaitainen

> 







> http://www.hs.fi/viihde/artikkeli/Ju.../1135248841569
> 
> Saattaapi olla, jos on tollaisia summia ulosotossa, niin pitää silmät auki lenkillä... siis jos löytyisi pulloja kauppaan palautettavaksi..



Olisko tässä nyt kuitenkin käynyt niin, että Markus oli nostanut tuon 168000 ekeä näppiin, laittanut ne lompsaan ja poimiessaan näitä löytämiään dopingeja, pudottanut sen nahkalämiskän samalla maahan... Kaikelle on looginen selitys.

----------


## dirtyrider

> *snip*

----------


## buhvalo

Kohtuu koomista selitystä pukkaa taaas.

"Syytteen mukaan Hedman käytti anabolista steroidia stanotsololia. Poliisi löysi keväällä Hedmanin autosta 55 stanotsololitablettia. Verikokeessa Hedmanin elimistöstä löytyi samaa ainetta. Hedmanin väitti saaneensa ainetta elimistöönsä ravintolisävalmisteen mukana."

http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2009...73869_ur.shtml

----------


## Johan Moraal

Herää kysymys, minkä takia entinen urheilija käyttää näitä. Ettei vaan ole käynyt niin että on nuorempana sen verran käyttänyt että nyt on pakko jatkaa että jaksaa painaa ja pannaa arjessakin?

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> Kohtuu koomista selitystä pukkaa taaas.
> 
> "Syytteen mukaan Hedman käytti anabolista steroidia stanotsololia. Poliisi löysi keväällä Hedmanin autosta 55 stanotsololitablettia. Verikokeessa Hedmanin elimistöstä löytyi samaa ainetta. Hedmanin väitti saaneensa ainetta elimistöönsä ravintolisävalmisteen mukana."
> 
> http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2009...73869_ur.shtml



_Hedman on ruotsalaisen Ren idrott -antidopingjärjestön lähettiläs. Hän haluaisi jatkaa tehtävässä, mutta järjestö on eri mieltä._

Onpa kumma...  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Pekka L

Mites pitkään tätä Liiaksen tapausta aiotaan vielä vetkuttaa? Niin kauan että unohtuu?

----------


## Johan Moraal

Pitää varmistaa että tulee "oikeat" tulokset. Hiljaisuus lupaa hyvää. 
Oksettaa, tuo dopinki. Valehtelu ja kieroutta, ei mitään muuta.

----------


## fiber

> Mites pitkään tätä Liiaksen tapausta aiotaan vielä vetkuttaa? Niin kauan että unohtuu?



Saattaapi olla, että huomisaamuna pukkaa tiedotetta.
_EDIT: ja saattaa olla että olen ymmärtänyt/kuullut yhden kokouksen aiheen väärin._

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Herää kysymys, minkä takia entinen urheilija käyttää näitä. Ettei vaan ole käynyt niin että on nuorempana sen verran käyttänyt että nyt on pakko jatkaa että jaksaa painaa ja pannaa arjessakin?



Niinpä!

----------


## buhvalo

> Herää kysymys, minkä takia entinen urheilija käyttää näitä. Ettei vaan ole käynyt niin että on nuorempana sen verran käyttänyt että nyt on pakko jatkaa että jaksaa painaa ja pannaa arjessakin?



Varmaan monen ammattiurheilijan ongelma, pakkojatkaa uraa että pysyy seuran terveydenhoidon piirissä. Eiku sehän olikin NHL pelaajienkin ura pidentynyt paremman ravitsemustietämyksen takia.

----------


## TURISTI

Kun lopettaa ammattiurheilun, niin alkaahan se kroppakin vähitellen muistuttamaan tavispulliaisen vartaloa. Lääkkeillä saa ylläpidettyä ja kehitettyä fysiikkaa ja lihakset yms. pysyy ainakin helpommin...

Voisiko esim. Pöyhösen tapauksessa olla jostain tämänkaltaisesta kyse?

----------


## Junnuraita

Kalja ja makkara muokkaa ihan tarpeeksi.Jos se ei riitä niin sitten soitto PizzaPekulle.Ainakin toiminut mulle!

----------


## tempokisu

> Kun lopettaa ammattiurheilun, niin alkaahan se kroppakin vähitellen muistuttamaan tavispulliaisen vartaloa. Lääkkeillä saa ylläpidettyä ja kehitettyä fysiikkaa ja lihakset yms. pysyy ainakin helpommin...
> 
> Voisiko esim. Pöyhösen tapauksessa olla jostain tämänkaltaisesta kyse?



Niin, ja kuulemma on töissä nyt jossain "kauneusalan" hoitolaitoksessa, jossa muun muassa, ja erityisesti, tehdään "laihdutus"hoitoja, tosin ei kirurgisesti.

----------


## --SJP--

> Kun lopettaa ammattiurheilun, niin alkaahan se kroppakin vähitellen muistuttamaan tavispulliaisen vartaloa. Lääkkeillä saa ylläpidettyä ja kehitettyä fysiikkaa ja lihakset yms. pysyy ainakin helpommin...
> 
> Voisiko esim. Pöyhösen tapauksessa olla jostain tämänkaltaisesta kyse?



 Voisi hyvin kuvitella. Kaveri on kuitenkin ansiokkaasti esitelyyt lihaksiaan lehdissä, niin pakkohan ne on koittaa säilyttää. Näin vois uskoa.

----------


## Deve

Alkaa mennä mielenkiintoseksi tää Liiaksen keissi kun ajat sitten piti jo se B-näyte tulla ja mitään tietoa ei vieläkään? Yritetäänkö tässä nyt vaan vaieta koko asiasta ja luullaan että porukka unohtaisi asian?

----------


## kh74

> Alkaa mennä mielenkiintoseksi tää Liiaksen keissi kun ajat sitten piti jo se B-näyte tulla ja mitään tietoa ei vieläkään? Yritetäänkö tässä nyt vaan vaieta koko asiasta ja luullaan että porukka unohtaisi asian?



NO EI, vaan toiset dopingrikkeet on vaan hieman hankalampia todistaa tapahtuneeksi kuin toiset.

Teknisiä syitä voi olla monia. Tämä vaikuttaa vaan hyvältä että ei lauota lausuntoja ennen aikojaan, vaan tutkitaan perusteellisesti ja sitten sanotaan mikä oli lopputulema.

----------


## OJ

> NO EI, vaan toiset dopingrikkeet on vaan hieman hankalampia todistaa tapahtuneeksi kuin toiset.
> 
> Teknisiä syitä voi olla monia. Tämä vaikuttaa vaan hyvältä että ei lauota lausuntoja ennen aikojaan, vaan tutkitaan perusteellisesti ja sitten sanotaan mikä oli lopputulema.



Jos selityksen ja labratestien tulokset ovat ristiriidassa keskenään, niin voi joutua tutkimaan vähän perusteellisemmin ja silloin palaa tietty aikaa ja tupakkia. Tässä tapauksessa nyt on kuitenkin jo tunnustettu kielletyn lääkeaineen käyttö, eli jonkinlaista virallista lausuntoa luulisi kuuluvan asian tiimoilta.

----------


## Junnuraita

Voihan se olla että koko keissi on jo pulkassa.Eihän näitä asioita edes tarvi tuoda julki jos molemmat tahot eivät sitä halua.Tässä tapauksessa SPU ja Liias itse.Wada ja ADT eivät ole se taho jotka ilmotaa esim.Iltalehdelle että tämmöstä tarinaa pukkaa.

----------


## Proj.nro

> Voihan se olla että koko keissi on jo pulkassa.Eihän näitä asioita edes tarvi tuoda julki jos molemmat tahot eivät sitä halua.Tässä tapauksessa SPU ja Liias itse.Wada ja ADT eivät ole se taho jotka ilmotaa esim.Iltalehdelle että tämmöstä tarinaa pukkaa.



ONko totta, ettei käryjä välttämättä edes tuoda julkisuuteen niiden varmistutta? Sittenhän pitää arvailla, kuka lopetti uransa käryn takia vai ihan oikeasti vanhuuttaa.  :No huh!:

----------


## mrLoirot

> ONko totta, ettei käryjä välttämättä edes tuoda julkisuuteen niiden varmistutta? Sittenhän pitää arvailla, kuka lopetti uransa käryn takia vai ihan oikeasti vanhuuttaa.



Sekä Suomen antidopingsäännöstö että WADA:n antidopingkoodi edellyttävät, että käryistä tiedotetaan julkisesti sen jälkeen, kun päätös dopingrikkomuksesta on tehty (ja vasta siinä vaiheessa, ei ennen).

----------


## kh74

> Voihan se olla että koko keissi on jo pulkassa.Eihän näitä asioita edes tarvi tuoda julki jos molemmat tahot eivät sitä halua.Tässä tapauksessa SPU ja Liias itse.Wada ja ADT eivät ole se taho jotka ilmotaa esim.Iltalehdelle että tämmöstä tarinaa pukkaa.



Vai semmoistako meinaat. Tarvii varmaan kuitenkin Carlströmille tuoda julki että onko hän nyt sitten suomen mestari vai ei.

Ja tosiaan muistetaan nyt että täytyy varautua siihenkin että tulos on negatiivinen. Jos vaikka ollaan havaitun aineen määrässä aivan rajoilla ja B-testin tulos painuu alle jonkun raja-arvon tms.

----------


## vetooo

*Tanskan yksi johtavista veritutkijoista Dr. Jakob Mörebjerg Bispebjergin sairaalasta kertoo omista näkemyksistään Lance Armstrongin veriarvoista ja niiden kehittymisestä Ranskan ympäriajossa.
*
Mörebjerg toteaa Armstrongin veriarvojen tulokset nähtyään, että on harnaista veriarvojen pysyvän samoina niin ensimmäisellä kuin viimeiselläkin etapilla.

Tanskalainen sanoo, että LA:n hematokriittiarvo oli Tourin toisella viikolla normaalia korkeampi (11.-14.7., hematokriittiarvot 40,7-43,1).

- Kohonneet arvot voivat johtua verensiirrosta. Tämä ei tarkoita, että hän olisi toiminut niin, mutta se voi olla yksi selitys, Mörebjerg pohtii.

Verestä ja dopingista väitöskirjan tehneen Mörebjergin mukaan muita syitä hematokriittiarvon kasvamiselle voi olla muun muassa ripuli.

Tanskalaismedia DR:n artikkeli kokonaisuudessaan: http://www.dr.dk/Sporten/Cykling/2009/09/02/190848.htm

----------


## Junnuraita

Olihan se iltapäivä lehdissä ilmostus että suomenmestari kärys.En nyt ole sata varma mut eihän sitä tarvi tuoda julki jos molemmat osapuolet eivät sitä halua.Eihän ADT Lhaden MM-kisoissa 2001 ilmottanut STT vaan hiihtoliitto siitä ilmotti.Eli uskon edelleen siihen että jos SPU ei siitä ilmota niin sitten kai Liias tarvii itse tehdä pressijutun.Kellulle varmaan SPU joutuu ilmottaa jos jotain ilmotettavaa on,sithän me emme vielä tiedä :Vihainen: .
Ryssä hiihtäjät kärys jo tammikuussa mut vasta nyt oma lajiliitto ilmotti.Ei sitten Wada eikä kukaan muu vaan just lajiliitto.
Parempi tietysti olisi että joku ainakin jotain kertoisi niin loppuisi huhut ja spekuloiminen.
Mutta jos sunnuntaina poika ajaa TDH niin siitä vaan koska sehän on kuntotapahtuma ja sitä saa narkkikin ajaa.

----------


## DeLillo

> Olihan se iltapäivä lehdissä ilmostus että suomenmestari kärys.En nyt ole sata varma mut eihän sitä tarvi tuoda julki jos molemmat osapuolet eivät sitä halua.Eihän ADT Lhaden MM-kisoissa 2001 ilmottanut STT vaan hiihtoliitto siitä ilmotti.Eli uskon edelleen siihen että jos SPU ei siitä ilmota niin sitten kai Liias tarvii itse tehdä pressijutun.Kellulle varmaan SPU joutuu ilmottaa jos jotain ilmotettavaa on,sithän me emme vielä tiedä.
> Ryssä hiihtäjät kärys jo tammikuussa mut vasta nyt oma lajiliitto ilmotti.Ei sitten Wada eikä kukaan muu vaan just lajiliitto.
> Parempi tietysti olisi että joku ainakin jotain kertoisi niin loppuisi huhut ja spekuloiminen.
> Mutta jos sunnuntaina poika ajaa TDH niin siitä vaan koska sehän on kuntotapahtuma ja sitä saa narkkikin ajaa.



Joo, ei todellakaan näin. Kyllä käryt pitää aina julkistaa. Tuossa lainaus ADT:n sivuilta:

ADT:n valvontalautakunta käsittelee ja päättää, onko säännöstön soveltamispiiriin kuuluvan urheilijan tai muun henkilön menettelyä tai toimintaa pidettävä säännöstössä tarkoitettuna dopingrikkomuksena. Mikäli valvontalautakunta katsoo dopingrikkomuksen tapahtuneen, se antaa perustellun kirjallisen lausunnon seuraamuksesta, joka ko. rikkomuksesta olisi antidopingsäännöstön perusteella määrättävä. Urheilujärjestöjen hyväksymän antidopingsäännöstön mukaan *lajiliiton velvollisuus on kuitenkin päättää dopingrikkomuksen seuraamuksesta ja tiedottaa viivytyksettä julkisesti* dopingrikkomuksesta ja siitä määräämästään seuraamuksesta.

----------


## Junnuraita

Eli sitten vaan puhelmiet kuumiksi SPU suuntaan.Jos kerran on pakko ilmottaa niin ehkä heillä ei ole vielä sitten mitään ilmotettavaa.Pahottelen että olin väärässä mut muisti petti.Pitääkö nyt keksiä joku "hätävale" ja muutaman päivän päästä antaa virallinen selitys :Hymy:

----------


## HeikkiO

> Olihan se iltapäivä lehdissä ilmostus että suomenmestari kärys.En nyt ole sata varma mut eihän sitä tarvi tuoda julki jos molemmat osapuolet eivät sitä halua.Eihän ADT Lhaden MM-kisoissa 2001 ilmottanut STT vaan hiihtoliitto siitä ilmotti.Eli uskon edelleen siihen että jos SPU ei siitä ilmota niin sitten kai Liias tarvii itse tehdä pressijutun.Kellulle varmaan SPU joutuu ilmottaa jos jotain ilmotettavaa on,sithän me emme vielä tiedä.
> Ryssä hiihtäjät kärys jo tammikuussa mut vasta nyt oma lajiliitto ilmotti.Ei sitten Wada eikä kukaan muu vaan just lajiliitto.
> Parempi tietysti olisi että joku ainakin jotain kertoisi niin loppuisi huhut ja spekuloiminen.
> *Mutta jos sunnuntaina poika ajaa TDH niin siitä vaan koska sehän on kuntotapahtuma ja sitä saa narkkikin ajaa.*



En kyllä suosittelisi jos on päällä väliaikainen urheilun toimitakielto (SPU:n sivuilta bongattu).





> Väliaikainen urheilun toimintakielto 
> ADT asettaa urheilijan väliaikaiseen urheilun toimintakieltoon säännöstön määräämällä tavalla saatuaan tiedon positiivisesta testituloksesta tai mahdollisesta muusta dopingrikkomuksesta. Positiivinen testitulos tai mahdollinen muu dopingrikkomus ei kuitenkaan ole dopingtapaus, ennen kuin ADT:n valvontalautakunta sekä asianomainen urheilujärjestö ovat käsitelleet tapauksen ja tehneet siitä päätöksen. Tämän vuoksi urheilijan oikeusturvaa on kunnioitettava ja tapaus on pidettävä vain lajiliiton ja urheilijan tiedossa, kunnes lopullinen päätös asiasta on tehty.
> Väliaikaisen urheilun toimintakiellon aikana urheilija tai muu henkilö ei saa:
> a) edustaa urheilujärjestöä tai muuta säännöstöön sitoutunutta yhteisöä kilpailussa missään säännöstöön sitoutuneessa lajissa; eikä
> b) osallistua säännöstöön sitoutuneen urheilujärjestön tai muun yhteisön järjestämiin kilpailuihin tai muihin urheilutapahtumiin kilpailijana tai toimitsijana.

----------


## lansive

> Mutta jos sunnuntaina poika ajaa TDH niin siitä vaan koska sehän on kuntotapahtuma ja sitä saa narkkikin ajaa.







> En kyllä suosittelisi jos on päällä väliaikainen urheilun toimitakielto (SPU:n sivuilta bongattu).



Virallinen järjestäjä TdH:ssa on Velocitor Oy, tosin seurat ovat jollakin tapaa yhteistyössä. Taitaa olla siinä rajoilla onko tuo virallisesti mikään sellainen urheilutapahtuma mitä toimintakielto koskee. Ei kai kukaan silti tosissaan usko, että Liias tulisi tuonne ajamaan kun kerran ei ole mitään virallisia tuloksia tullut testeistä?

----------


## Markku N

....



> Ryssä hiihtäjät kärys jo tammikuussa mut vasta nyt oma lajiliitto ilmotti.Ei sitten Wada eikä kukaan muu vaan just lajiliitto.
> Parempi tietysti olisi että joku ainakin jotain kertoisi niin loppuisi huhut ja spekuloiminen.
> .



....

Enpä usko, että kenenkään mielestä tässä kannattaa ottaa Venäjän hiihtoliitosta mallia. Ja kuten tuossa jo todettu on, niin lajiliitolla on velvollisuus tiedottaa asiassa. Jos nyt oikein käsitän, niin siinä vaiheessa pitää tiedottaa kun B-näytteen tulos on olemassa ja seuraamuksista, sikäli kuin niihin aihetta on, on päätetty. 

Epäilys ja B-näyte kun tulivat julkisuuteen jo, niin en oikein ymmärrä minkälaisen viisauden mukaan kannattaisi viivytellä jatkossa. Se vain lisää kaikenlaisia epäilyksiä oli lopputulos mitä tahamsa.  Elikä syy viipymiseen voi olla (niin uskon ja toivon) joko B-näytteen viipyminen jostain syystä tai sitten vaikeus päättäää seurauksista. Näytetulos tulee ensin ja päätöksenteko seuraamuksista sitten. Siispä viipyminen vain saa tuntumaan todennäköisemmältä sen, että käry se on B-näytteenkin mukaan ja nyt mietitään ja vaikeaa on. Että mietityttää ei ole ihme, onhan tämä nyt onneksi ensimmäinen kerta kun Suomenmestaria epäillään dopingista.

Pitäskö tässä joskuuuus pikkulehtiin freelancertoimittamalla juustoa leivän päälle hankkineena ottaa asiakseen ja alkaa soitella liittoon? Jos saisi se jo kuopatuksi luultu ura uutta pontta. Fillarikamaa ei saa myydä täällä mutta ostaako joku jutun?

----------


## Junnuraita

> Virallinen järjestäjä TdH:ssa on Velocitor Oy, tosin seurat ovat jollakin tapaa yhteistyössä. Taitaa olla siinä rajoilla onko tuo virallisesti mikään sellainen urheilutapahtuma mitä toimintakielto koskee. Ei kai kukaan silti tosissaan usko, että Liias tulisi tuonne ajamaan kun kerran ei ole mitään virallisia tuloksia tullut testeistä?



Pointti on siinä että on kuntotapahtuma EI KISA.Voi tulkita monelta kantilta mut voisi saada osallistuakin koska ei voi kieltääkään.

----------


## scf_

> Virallinen järjestäjä TdH:ssa on Velocitor Oy, tosin seurat ovat jollakin tapaa yhteistyössä. Taitaa olla siinä rajoilla onko tuo virallisesti mikään sellainen urheilutapahtuma mitä toimintakielto koskee. Ei kai kukaan silti tosissaan usko, että Liias tulisi tuonne ajamaan kun kerran ei ole mitään virallisia tuloksia tullut testeistä?



Mielestäni tuo on ihan selkeä kielto.





> Väliaikaisen urheilun toimintakiellon aikana urheilija tai muu henkilö ei saa:
>  b) osallistua säännöstöön sitoutuneen urheilujärjestön tai muun yhteisön järjestämiin kilpailuihin *tai muihin urheilutapahtumiin* kilpailijana tai toimitsijana.

----------


## lansive

> Pointti on siinä että on kuntotapahtuma EI KISA.Voi tulkita monelta kantilta mut voisi saada osallistuakin koska ei voi kieltääkään.



Säännöissä sanotaan selvästi, että kilpailuihin *tai muihin muihin urheilutapahtumiin osallistuminen on kielletty*. Niinhän tuossa OldBeardin postauksessa olevassa lainauksessakin on.

Pointti on siinä järjestääkö sen dopingsääntöihin sitoutunut seura vai joku muu taho. Jos tuo tulkitaan jonkun seuran järjestämäksi, niin sinne ei ole mitään asiaa kun on toimintakiellossa.

----------


## A R:nen

TdH:n järjestävä taho ei ainakaan kerro dopingsääntöihin sitoutumisestaan missään eli ilmeisestikään ne eivät ole voimassa (eikä moisen vaatimuksen lisääminen enää tälle vuodelle olisi tässä vaiheessa oikein sopimusoikeudellisesti korrektia, tietysti ainahan sitä voi yrittää ja katsoa). Itsekin kyllä tietysti ehdotin moisen virkkeen lisäämistä ohjeisiin jo aiemman järjestävän organisaation aikana joskus puolitoista vuotta sitten...

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Joskus ammoin -80 luvulla muuan Martti Vainio osallistu johonkin hölkkäkissan rullasuksilla hiihtäen. Tämä siis-84 talkkariepisodin jälkeen.  Kauhea kalabaliikki siitä silloin nousi. Mutta en kyllä kuolemaksenikaan muista, johtiko se mihinkään toimenpiteisiin.

----------


## villef

Niin, eihän nuo säännökset kiellä ajamasta. Kuitenkin tauko on aina tauko, eikä se Suomenkaan eliten huipulla hyvää tee, eli pitäisi saada kovaakin vetoa aikaiseksi.. Tietysti, Suomen kisathan ovat oikeastaan jo ohi, eli sen puolestahan ei kyllä mitään syytäkään olisi ajaa, vaan siirtyä jo siirtymäkauteen..
Jos sen sijaan itse jo tietää B-näytteen tuloksen olevan positiivinen, niin sittenhän ajaminen olisi eettisestikin epäreilua.. Mutta ajoihan Landiskin jonkin "maastokisan" kilpailukieltonsa aikana? Hankala homma, mutta säännöt ei tuolla ajamista kiellä.

----------


## Proj.nro

> Jos sen sijaan itse jo tietää B-näytteen tuloksen olevan positiivinen, niin sittenhän ajaminen olisi eettisestikin epäreilua.. Mutta ajoihan Landiskin jonkin "maastokisan" kilpailukieltonsa aikana? Hankala homma, mutta säännöt ei tuolla ajamista kiellä.



Ajaahan ne monet useitakin kisoja vaikka tietävät että A-näytekin tulee olemaan positiivinen, vailla eettisiä ongelmia...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Pekka L

Janne Immonen osallistui kilpailukiellon aikana Vuokattihiihtoon, muttei hiihtänyt maaliin saakka. 

Mun mielestä, jos aikaa mitataan, se on kilpailu. Ja yksiselitteinen EI.

Edit: sinänsä jännää, että Jannehan edusti Vuokatti Ski Teamia. Miksi seura ylipäänsä salli tuollaisen tempun, ei ihan aukene.

----------


## Pekka L

> ... ja jos tulisi niin tuskinpa (TdF:n tapaan) annettaisiin ajaa...



Niinku poonenin tompankaan vai?

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Niinku poonenin tompankaan vai?



Jeps... eikös TdF:ssä kiellytty erästä ajaja ajamasta Italiassa... voisihan Sipoo kostaa Helsingille maanryöstön ja estää Liiaksen ajaminen Paippisissa...

----------


## VesaP

> Jeps... eikös TdF:ssä kiellytty erästä ajaja ajamasta Italiassa...



Ei TdF kieltänyt Valverdea ajamasta Italiassa, vaan Italian dopingtuomioistuin (vaimikäseoli) kielsi ettei ko sälli aja kilpaa Italiassa ja kun touri kulki pätkän Italian puolellakin --> ei Caisse voinut ilmoittaa kapteeniaan tourille.

TdF (eli ASO) tosin meinas kieltää tompan ajon Ranskassakin, mutta sitä ei tompan pomo hyväksynyt ja mies ajoi tourilla lopulta, tosin ilman minkäänlaista menestystä. Ei tainnut olla paras mahdollinen valmistautuminen sillä itse kisaan.

Ja ihan liian pitkään kestää tuon meidän kotimaisen pyöräilykäryn virallistaminen. Syytteet löytiin kaverin otsaan jo kauan sitten, kaikille olis helpompaa sit joku heittää virallinen tuomio niskaan tai antaa vapauttava päätös. Tässätapauksessa tietysti tuo ensimmäinen tullee käymään. Jos on kamaa suonissa, ei sillä liene väliä millä se sinne on joutunut.

----------


## Samuli

> Ei TdF kieltänyt Valverdea ajamasta Italiassa, vaan Italian dopingtuomioistuin (vaimikäseoli) kielsi ettei ko sälli aja kilpaa Italiassa ja kun touri kulki pätkän Italian puolellakin --> ei Caisse voinut ilmoittaa kapteeniaan tourille.
> 
> TdF (eli ASO) tosin meinas kieltää tompan ajon Ranskassakin, mutta sitä ei tompan pomo hyväksynyt ja mies ajoi tourilla lopulta, tosin ilman minkäänlaista menestystä. Ei tainnut olla paras mahdollinen valmistautuminen sillä itse kisaan.



Nyt mennään juupas-eipäs keskusteluun.
ASO kielsi Valverden osallistumisen Tourille, tai antoi ymmärtää että parempi olisi olla tulematta. Valverde ja Caisse meinas ekaksi, että Valverde ajaa Touria Verbieriin ja lopettaa sinne ennenkuin Touri menee Italian puolelle. Tämä ei sopinut ASOlle.

CAS päätti päivää ennen starttia, että Boonen voi ajaa Tourilla.

----------


## Pekka L

Eikös TdF muutenkin päätä aika pitkälle, että kuka siellä ajaa ja kuka ei (tallit)?

Ajattelin vaan, että TdF on suurempi kuin yksikään siellä koskaan ajanut kuski. Niin että jos nyt joku hiukan keskimääräistä nopeampi kiritykki tykkää nuuskia lunta (vai mitäseveti) ja saa vähän ikävää julkisuutta, niin TdF ei menetä YHTÄÄN MITÄÄN ilmoittamalla, että sori tomi, _meillä on nyt aivan täyttä, joku toinen kerta sitten._

----------


## trauma

> Joskus ammoin -80 luvulla muuan Martti Vainio osallistu johonkin hölkkäkissan rullasuksilla hiihtäen. Tämä siis-84 talkkariepisodin jälkeen.  Kauhea kalabaliikki siitä silloin nousi. Mutta en kyllä kuolemaksenikaan muista, johtiko se mihinkään toimenpiteisiin.



Muistan tapauksen. Kyseessä oli joku lapissa ollut tapahtuma, tyyliin Kilpisjärven maraton tai Levin maraton. Minun muistikuvani mukaan Martti oli aikonut juosta tapahtumassa mukana, mutta kalabaliikin takia hiihteli sitten rullasuksilla. Lähtökin oli hänellä eri aikaan kuin hölkkääjillä. 

Martille oli varmaan luvattu starttirahat, ja ne hän sai rullasuksillakin  :Hymy: 

trauma

----------


## vetooo

*Hyvä Jussi ja Kimmo!*



http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/artikkeli/H.../1135249111815

----------


## fiber

> *Hyvä Jussi ja Kimmo!*



Komppaan tätä!

----------


## mc7263

*"Kyllä urheilijan* pitää tietää, mitä syö. Tai jos ei ole varma, jättää syömättä".



 Tämä komppaa myös.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Ei yhtään pyöräilyuutista ilman dopinkommentointia. Kyllä TdH tyyppinen kuntoajo oli väärä paikka Kanasen mielenosoitukselle.

----------


## J T K

Mun mielestä taas erinomainen paikka, osoitti laajalle yleisölle mitä ammatikseen ajanut kaveri on asioista mieltä. Muutenkin härmässä ollaan liian varovaisia näissä asioissa.

----------


## mutanaama

> Mun mielestä taas erinomainen paikka, osoitti laajalle yleisölle mitä ammatikseen ajanut kaveri on asioista mieltä. Muutenkin härmässä ollaan liian varovaisia näissä asioissa.



Kompsis tälle. Mun mielestä pyöräilyn imagoa voi vaan parantaa. Ikävä kyllä se vaan on kansan syvissä riveissä mielletty likaisemmaksi kuin mikään muu laji.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

> Mun mielestä taas erinomainen paikka, osoitti laajalle yleisölle mitä ammatikseen ajanut kaveri on asioista mieltä. Muutenkin härmässä ollaan liian varovaisia näissä asioissa.



Tääkin on kyllä ihan hyvä näkökulma. 
Toisaalta kuntoilulla ja topinkilla ei pitäisi olla mitään tekemistä. Lisenssikisoissa olisin kyllä tuollaisen mielenosoituksen täysin ymmärtänyt.

----------


## ketju44

> Toisaalta kuntoilulla ja topinkilla ei pitäisi olla mitään tekemistä. Lisenssikisoissa olisin kyllä tuollaisen mielenosoituksen täysin ymmärtänyt.



Niin , kai paikka oli väärä............   Voi vielä olla vaikutukseltaan negatiivinen jos käry "oikean" aineen käytöstä tulee.
Tai en mää tiiä..................... :Nolous:

----------


## OJ

Nämä selittelijät sietävätkin saada kettuilua osakseen.

----------


## mutanaama

Jaa tuotanuin. Onkos tollanen mielenilmaisu kisoissa edes sallittua :Sekaisin:

----------


## scf_

> *Hyvä Jussi ja Kimmo!*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/artikkeli/H.../1135249111815



Artikkelia lainaten: ""Kyllä urheilijan pitää tietää, mitä syö. Tai jos ei ole varma, jättää syömättä""

Erittäin iso plussa tästä kommentista ja kannanotosta. *Peukku ylös*
Osoittivat kommentillaan esimerkkiä pyöräilijoille, jotka vakavissaan tähtäävät edes kotimaan huipulle, puhumattakaan kv. tasolle tähtäävistä.

----------


## Johan Moraal

> Jaa tuotanuin. Onkos tollanen mielenilmaisu kisoissa edes sallittua



No mutta eikös parhaat mielenilmaisut ole yleensä kiellettyjä? Tai emmä tiedä, olen kiltti kansalainen. 

Minun piti kyllä lukea se lehtijuttu, jotta varmistuin että kyseessä ironia. Hyvä näin, Plussa Kimmolle minun puolesta.

(edit) Ja yleisesti näistä tapauksista:
Jos jää kiinni, sano että olen pahoillani pojat, olen kusettanut teitä, se oli väärin, en tee sitä enää. Ehkä silloin voi jopa anteeksia ja ymmärrystä saada. Kaikki muut puheet on selittely ja päskäpyhettä. Kunnes toisin todistetaan.

----------


## KaisaTheKissa

Minusta tuo Kanasen veto on aivan erinomainen. Paikka täysin oikea ja on oikein, että asiat sanoo "suoraan" juuri urheilija eikä mikään "wannabepuuhastelija" jossain harrastefoorumilla. Yleisön mielipide dopingiin täytyy saada niin negatiiviseksi kuin mahdollista.

----------


## StantheMan

Jos mieltään osoittaa, niin pitäähän sen näkyä. Turha sitä on omissa nurkissa jupista!  :Cool:  Vai mitä Hannu! Nuoremmat eivät taida tietää missä tapahtumasta alla oli kyse.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

> Jos mieltään osoittaa, niin pitäähän sen näkyä. Turha sitä on omissa nurkissa jupista!  Vai mitä Hannu! Nuoremmat eivät taida tietää missä tapahtumasta alla oli kyse.



Joo! Rasismi ja douppaus ovat varmaan eri tason kysymyksiä. 
Kaippa sitä pitää siellä näkyä siellä missä on porukkaa.
Kun manifestoi jostakin pitää kuitenkin miettiä mitä haluaa viestittää ja mitä yleisö sitten mielessän rakentaa.
Saiko Black Power sitä mitä halusi. Varmaan sai ja sai aikaan myös muutamia murhia ja paljon väkivaltaa.

Mitä Kananen sai aikaan:
1. Vahvisti ihmisten käsitystä siitä, että pyöräily ja doping ovat erottamattomat.
2. Epäilyksen siitä, että selittelee jotakin.
3. Ihmetystä siitä, että mitä tuo oikein hakee?
4. Ehkä vähäinen määrä ihmisistä ajatteli, että hän halusi irtisanoutua dopingista.
5. Moralisoi ja puuttui keskeneräisiin asoihin.
6. Oli mustavalkoinen
7. Sai kosolti julkisuutta

Manifestoinnilla on aina monia vaikutuksia ja tuskin manifestoijat miettivät mitä pahaa saavat aikaan. Julkisuuden himo on niin suuri.
Minusta hyvä tässä oli individuaalia ei lajia nostavaa.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Saiko Black Power sitä mitä halusi. Varmaan sai ja sai aikaan myös muutamia murhia ja paljon väkivaltaa.



Vähemmän kuin valkoinen kristitty enemmistö teki vastustaessaan sitä, vai lasketko nekin BP:n lukuun  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## hannupulkkinen

> Vähemmän kuin valkoinen kristitty enemmistö teki vastustaessaan sitä, vai lasketko nekin BP:n lukuun



No en mutta olen pasifisti. Nykyisin tosin aika realisti, mutta väkivalta on aina tappio.

----------


## equilibrium

> No en mutta olen pasifisti. Nykyisin tosin aika realisti, mutta väkivalta on aina tappio.



Menee nyt aika OT, mutta realismi on todellakin poikaa monessakin tapauksessa. Uskotko, että (edes) jenkkilässä oltaisiin edes nykyisessä tilanteessa jos kukaan ei koskaan olisi käyttänyt voimakeinoja? Jos mustat olisivat aina kääntäneet toisen poskensa vaan uudelleen lyötäväksi, olisivatko he yhä orjien asemassa?

Ja jos Kanasen erittäin ei-väkivaltainen kannanotto on myös mielestäsi väärin, niin mikä on sitten soveliasta kannanottoa? Täällä palstalla nimimerkin takana urputtaminen ja toisten arvostelu/maailman menon taivastelu/ihmettely?

Ulkopuolisen on aina helppo sanoa. Mielestäni kantaa tarvitsee ottaa, joissakin tilanteissa myös voimakeinoin. Se onko se oikein vai väärin, on paljon vaikeampaa tilanteesta riippuen joskus jopa mahdotonta.

Oma humble opinion on, että Kanasen peppuläpyskä oli loistava tapa ottaa kantaa: huumorilla, näkyvästi ja sellaisessa tapahtumassa, jossa se tulee esille, muttei haittaa menoa.

----------


## Markku N

Kun mieltään osoittaa niin ei koskaan voi olla ihan varma tuleeko ymmärretyksi oikein. Riski on pienempi kun etukäteen kunnolla miettii mitä tekee ja kuinka. Kanasen mielenosoituksen voi ymmärtää vain, jos tuntee viimeaikaisia dopinguutisia. Hesarin uutisesta voi kyllä pääätellä että viesti on mennyt perille ja Hesari sitten edelleen tulkkaa asiaa niille, jotka eivät ymmärtäneet. Siispä onnistunut mielenosoitus.

Toinen riksi minkä mieltäänosoittaessa ottaa on, että teostaan joutuu jollain tavalla itse kärsimään tai aiheuttaa toisille sellaisia ikäviä seurauksia joita ei halua. Kanasella tämä riski on aika pieni, lisennsikisassa tämä riksi olisi varmaan ollut isompi. Tässä suhteessa Meksikon olymopiakisoissa mieltään osoittanut kaksikko otti sitäkin isomman riskin. Heidänkin viestinsä kyllä meni perille. Seurasi myös ikävyyksiä ja väkivaltaa mutta se on sitten toinen asia kuka niistä oli vastuussa. Nyrkki pystyssä palintopallilla ei vielä ole väkivaltaa.

Pyöräily ja doping olivat kyllä samassa uutisessa taas, mutta  tällä kertaa tuli selväksi, että nyt ollaan sitä vastaan. Kuntotapahtumalla ja dopingilla ei tosiaankaan ainakaan pitäisi olla tekemistä keskenään ja sitäkin Kanasen mielenosoitus tekee selväksi.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

> Uskotko, että (edes) jenkkilässä oltaisiin edes nykyisessä tilanteessa jos kukaan ei koskaan olisi käyttänyt voimakeinoja? Jos mustat olisivat aina kääntäneet toisen poskensa vaan uudelleen lyötäväksi, olisivatko he yhä orjien asemassa?
> 
> Ja jos Kanasen erittäin ei-väkivaltainen kannanotto on myös mielestäsi väärin, niin mikä on sitten soveliasta kannanottoa? Täällä palstalla nimimerkin takana urputtaminen ja toisten arvostelu/maailman menon taivastelu/ihmettely?



No en usko, että ilman valtaa päästään mihinkään. Itse pidän kyllä väkivaltaa aina tappiona. Maaílma on rakennettu suunnattomilla veriteoilla.
Ja niitä tapahtuu koko ajan. Ehkä pasifismi vs. väkivaltakeskustelu pitäisi käydä muualla kuin täällä. Humanismi ei ole väkivaltaa. 

Kanasen mielenosoitus oli rauhanomainen ja hyvä niin. Jos sillä voidaan edistää pyöräilyä ja erityisesti kuntopyöräilya ja kansanterveyttä, hyvä niin.
Nyppitää lähetä töihin.

----------


## J T K

Ei siellä Kapustan mäessä sitten turhaan lue Kellun nimi...

----------


## lansive

> Calström on 2009-maantiepyöräilyn Suomen Mestari. 
> 
> Lainaus Fillari-lehden uutisista:



Eipä tuollaista uutista siellä näkynyt, mutta täältä ainakin tilanne selviää.

----------


## JuhoIlmari

> Eipä tuollaista uutista siellä näkynyt, mutta täältä ainakin tilanne selviää.



Aika hienosti piilotettu organisaatiolta, jonka oikeasti pitäisi ottaa asiaan näkyvästi kantaa ja tiedottaa avoimesti. Paljon olisi huhuja tippunut matkalta toisin toimien.

----------


## PHI

> Eipä tuollaista uutista siellä näkynyt, mutta täältä ainakin tilanne selviää.



Joo, sivu olikin TWD Länkenin, mutta yhtä kaikki:

Fillari-lehden etusivu, vasemmalta uutiset 6.9.2009: 'Ensimmäinen vuoristoetappi nosti Evansin kärkeen Espanjassa' Klikkaa sitä, sieltä löytyy.

----------


## Hans Opinion

Vähän yllätti kun luin Kanasen kypäräkannanotosta osittain vielä keskeneräiseen   dopingasiaan, rohkeahko veto... mutta mitä enemmän olen tuumannut asiaa sitä enemmän olen tykästynyt Kansen esille tuloon. Aktiivi urheilija kun ottaa asian esille "tässä muodossa" niin hän tulee takulla huomioiduksi ja mielipide harvinaisen selväksi... hyvä veto Kimmolta!

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Aika hienosti piilotettu organisaatiolta, jonka oikeasti pitäisi ottaa asiaan näkyvästi kantaa ja tiedottaa avoimesti. Paljon olisi huhuja tippunut matkalta toisin toimien.



Eihän tuohon voi ottaa julkisesti SPU kantaa ennen kuin asia siinä jamassa, että on jotain lopullista päätettävää.

----------


## lansive

> Eihän tuohon voi ottaa julkisesti SPU kantaa ennen kuin asia siinä jamassa, että on jotain lopullista päätettävää.



Lopullista kokonaistuomiota tuskin on mietitty, mutta eiköhän näyttö ole aika vahva kun tulos on mitätöity Liiaksen osalta. Ehkä haluavat sitten laittaa enemmän tiedotetta kun kaikki sanktiot on päätetty.

----------


## wanderer

Kaikenlaista hurskastelua. Pah, sanon minä!

----------


## ketju44

> Kanasen mielenosoitus oli rauhanomainen ja hyvä niin.



Olishan se ollut kuntotapahtumaan aika kornia jos siellä ois Liias vaikka kivitetty  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Sidi2

> Mitä Kananen sai aikaan:
> 1. Vahvisti ihmisten käsitystä siitä, että pyöräily ja doping ovat erottamattomat.
> 2. Epäilyksen siitä, että selittelee jotakin.
> 3. Ihmetystä siitä, että mitä tuo oikein hakee?
> 4. Ehkä vähäinen määrä ihmisistä ajatteli, että hän halusi irtisanoutua dopingista.
> 5. Moralisoi ja puuttui keskeneräisiin asoihin.
> 6. Oli mustavalkoinen
> 7. Sai kosolti julkisuutta



1. Antoi signaalin, jotta pyöräilijät itse eivät halua lakaista maton alle tapaus Liiasta, joka uutisoitiin ja nopeasti unohdettiin. 
2. Sai kosolti julkisuutta, ja ymmärrystä ihmisiltä jotka ovat riittävän älykkäitä ymmärtämään sarkasmia.

----------


## NoNo

> Lopullista kokonaistuomiota tuskin on mietitty, mutta eiköhän näyttö ole aika vahva kun tulos on mitätöity Liiaksen osalta. Ehkä haluavat sitten laittaa enemmän tiedotetta kun kaikki sanktiot on päätetty.



Ehkä tuon olisi voinut hoitaa siten että SM arvon menetys olisi tullut samanaikaisesti koko muun jupinan kanssa. Ei tässä mikään kiire kai ole SM voittajan tittelin kanssa, karkaa maan rajojen ulkopuolelle tms ? No, nythän "jännitys" säilyy asian ympärillä hieman pidempään.

----------


## Jussi T.

Aina hieno juttu että mestari ottaa kantaa. Entiset mestarit ovat tavanneet avautua vasta riisuttuina.

----------


## dirtyrider

HS: Pyöräilyn Suomen mestari menettää tittelinsä dopingepäilyn takia

----------


## OJ

> HS: Pyöräilyn Suomen mestari menettää tittelinsä dopingepäilyn takia



Ei kai epäilyn takia mitään mestaruuksia menetetä?

----------


## dirtyrider

> Ei kai epäilyn takia mitään mestaruuksia menetetä?



Juu ei oo oikein HS:n toimittajalla otsikko osunut kohdilleen...

"ADT on ilmoittanut, että A- ja B-näytteessä on ollut urheilussa kiellettyjä aineita."

----------


## boren

No SM-kulta menetetään. Kaipa ne loput sanktiot tulevat sitten muutaman viikon päästä, kun asianomaistakin on kuultu ja sitä rataa. A- ja B-näytteet nyt kuitenkin olivat positiiviset.

----------


## Deve

Minkä takia tuolla HS.fi pyöräilyn doping-uutisissa on aina joku idiootti kommenteissa pätemässä "Kuka uskoi että pyöräily on puhdasta urheilua"-tyyliin. Ärsyttävää.

----------


## JiiH

Jos Hesarin "keskustelu"palstasta alkaa vetää herneitä nenään niin kannattaa tehdä sieraimen pallolaajennus...

----------


## boren

Indeed, Hesarin verkkokeskustelut ovat yhtä hyviä, kuin kaikkien muidenkin lehtien verkkokeskustelut. Aika lähellä sitä suomi24.fi -tasoa siellä uidaan, syvissä vesissä.

Toisaalta on naiivia ajatella, etteikö dopingtapauksia voisi olla suomessakin. Tokihan se harmittaa, mutta kilpaurheilu nyt taitaa olla kilpaurheilua.

----------


## Jukkeli84

Toi pyöräily on tosiaan se vihon viimeinen laji. Ja joku mulkero vielä uskoo, että kaurapuurolla ne ketjut rullaa. Jumalauta, äijien reidet on kuin 11 kg:n Agan kaasupullot ja pohkeet kuin Ben Johnssonilla, mutta ketjut rullaa puhtaasti ja pyyteettömästi TUL:in mestaruuskisoissa. Pitäis V***U lailla kieltää toikin hölmöily... miettikää ny saatana tota touhua!?

http://portti.iltalehti.fi/keskustel...d.php?t=185530

----------


## Antti Salonen

> Indeed, Hesarin verkkokeskustelut ovat yhtä hyviä, kuin kaikkien muidenkin lehtien verkkokeskustelut. Aika lähellä sitä suomi24.fi -tasoa siellä uidaan, syvissä vesissä.



Tästä asiastahan on luotettavan lähteen mukaan tehty jopa tieteellinen tutkimus.

----------


## KaisaTheKissa

Aika moni ihminen varmaan luulee, että huippu-urheilijat on kaikki aineiden käyttäjiä koska omien tulosten ja huippujen erot ovat niin suuret. Siis joku perustallaaja joka käy salilla vaikka kolmesti viikossa sen 45 minsaa josta istuu ja juttelee kaverin kanssa 40 minsaa (treenaa siis sen 5 minsaa) ja syö kotona sitten valmismaksalaatikkoa ei ymmärrä, miten joku bodari voi olla niin iso häneen verrattuna vaikka hän siis treenaa sen kolme kertaa viikossa. No, eihän sitä tajuta, että jos bodari käy salillä 7 kertaa viikossa ja keskitreeni on 2 tuntia josta suurin osa on duunia ja kotona syö sitten muutaman kilon proteiinia päivässä niin tulokset ovat luontaisesti parempia kun harjoittelu on vieläpä tapahtunut monen vuoden ajan määrätietoisesti.

Sama pätee pyöräilijöihin ja juoksijoihin. Olen kuullut kommenttia, että "kukaan ei voi ajaa pyörällä 45 km/h puhtaasti" muutaman kerran baarissa ja työpaikalla ja nämä kommentit tuntuvat perustuvan siihen toteamukseen, että itse on käynyt ajamassa just sen kaksi lenkkiä viikkoon jopolla ja kesto ollut jotain tunti kerrallaan ja silloinkin on vedetty täpöä ja vauhti hädin tuskin 25 km/h.

Harva ihminen, varsinkin nettikeskustelijat ja kahvipöytäkeskustelijat, tajuaa miten paljon duunia vaatii että pystyy juoksemaan maratonin vaikkapa aikaan 2:30 tai ajamaan pyörällä sen 45 km/h tai sitten vieläkin nopeammin. Homma menee joiltakin ihmisiltä niin käsityskyvyn yläpuolelle että ja kommenteista sen kyllä sitten huomaa.

----------


## NHB

> Aika moni ihminen varmaan luulee, että huippu-urheilijat on kaikki aineiden käyttäjiä koska omien tulosten ja huippujen erot ovat niin suuret. Siis joku perustallaaja joka käy salilla vaikka kolmesti viikossa sen 45 minsaa josta istuu ja juttelee kaverin kanssa 40 minsaa (treenaa siis sen 5 minsaa) ja syö kotona sitten valmismaksalaatikkoa ei ymmärrä, miten joku bodari voi olla niin iso häneen verrattuna vaikka hän siis treenaa sen kolme kertaa viikossa. No, eihän sitä tajuta, että jos bodari käy salillä 7 kertaa viikossa ja keskitreeni on 2 tuntia josta suurin osa on duunia ja kotona syö sitten muutaman kilon proteiinia päivässä niin tulokset ovat luontaisesti parempia kun harjoittelu on vieläpä tapahtunut monen vuoden ajan määrätietoisesti.



Tuostahan voisi saada sen kuvan, että body-lavoilta voi käydä pokkaamassa palkinnot, kunhan vain treenaa paljon. Miksihän lääketiede on kuitenkin kovin suosittua bodareiden keskuudessa... Epäluonnolliset asiat eivät synny luonnollisin menetelmin.

Monikohan edes pystyy treenaamaan naturaalina ilman vammoja tai ylikuntoa 14 tuntia intensiivistä punttitreeniä viikossa?

----------


## KaisaTheKissa

> Tuostahan voisi saada sen kuvan, että body-lavoilta voi käydä pokkaamassa palkinnot, kunhan vain treenaa paljon. Miksihän lääketiede on kuitenkin kovin suosittua bodareiden keskuudessa... Epäluonnolliset asiat eivät synny luonnollisin menetelmin.
> 
> Monikohan edes pystyy treenaamaan naturaalina ilman vammoja tai ylikuntoa 14 tuntia intensiivistä punttitreeniä viikossa?




Väittäisin, että suurin osa kehonrakentajista jotka käyvät paikallisilla saleilla treenaavat ilman dopingia. Mutta omasta kommentistasi voi päätellä, että kuulut juuri tähän kategoriaan, että kukaan ei voi olla sinua parempi puhtaasti. Mitä olen muutaman kehonrakentajan tuntenut ja muutaman aika aktiivisesti salilla käyvän ihmisen, niin niiltä tulee sitä kommenttia, että siitä vaan viereen katsomaan kun harjoitellaan ja että "tässä on kuusi vuotta harjoiteltu ja tältä näytetään". Itse tuppaan uskomaan vilpittömästi että itsensä saa treenattua täysin puhtaasti aivan järjettömään kaappikuntoon kunhan harjoittelee ahkerasti mutta suurin osa ei tunnu sitäkään tajuavan.

Tietenkin tällä kansantajuisella logiikalla Tolkki ei voi soittaa kitaraa niin nopeasti kuin soittaa huijaamatta eli studiossa ne soittaa sen hitaammin ja sitten nopeuttaa levylle ja livenä soitetaan amfetamiinin vaikutuksella eikä oteta huomioon sitä, että ehkä se kaveri on harrastanut kitarointia 30 vuotta ja ne tulokset tulee sieltä.

Olen myös kuullut joiltain suomalaisilta kisakuskeilta, että suomen huipullakaan ei voi puhtaasti pärjätä. No, kommentti on se, että kun  itse harjoittelee sen 15 tuntia viikossa eikä vieläkään ole SM-mitalisti, niin syy siihen on se, että "muut käyttää ja itse on puhdas" eikä se, että on lahjaton, laiska tai taidoton.

----------


## Pamze

Hyvin harva...

----------


## TURISTI

> Väittäisin, että suurin osa kehonrakentajista jotka käyvät paikallisilla saleilla treenaavat ilman dopingia. Mutta omasta kommentistasi voi päätellä, että kuulut juuri tähän kategoriaan, että kukaan ei voi olla sinua parempi puhtaasti. Mitä olen muutaman kehonrakentajan tuntenut ja muutaman aika aktiivisesti salilla käyvän ihmisen, niin niiltä tulee sitä kommenttia, että siitä vaan viereen katsomaan kun harjoitellaan ja että "tässä on kuusi vuotta harjoiteltu ja tältä näytetään". Itse tuppaan uskomaan vilpittömästi että itsensä saa treenattua täysin puhtaasti aivan järjettömään kaappikuntoon kunhan harjoittelee ahkerasti mutta suurin osa ei tunnu sitäkään tajuavan.



Oman käsitykseni mukaan suomessa(kaan) ei bodauksessa nousta kisalavoille kovinkaan monessa tapauksessa ilman lääketiedettä. 

Paikallisten salien kehonrakentajista tiedä sitten...

Ja vähän iltaluettavaa: 
http://www.pakkotoisto.com/vbulletin...ad.php?t=86441

http://www.pakkotoisto.com/vbulletin...ad.php?t=85940

http://www.pakkotoisto.com/vbulletin...ad.php?t=44104

----------


## tempokisu

Aika usein törmäsin semmoisiin käsityksiin, ja kommentteihinkin, että (muka) lääkärin on helppo saada kaikkia aineita yms. Epäiltiin, kun yhtäkkiä tulokset paranivat tempossa, ja heti aloitettuani kilpailun aika nopeasti tempossa olin yhtään kehumatta, aika ylivoimainen ( vuosituhannen alussa). 

En tiedä kuin apteekit josta näitä "aineita" saa reseptillä, ja kalliita ovat. Mitä ja miten pitäisi käyttää, ei mitään tarkempaa tietoa. Mun luonteenlaadulla ja omallatunnolla vippaskonstit ei ole mahdollisia.  :Vihainen:

----------


## Leku

Jaa tämäkin aihe käsitteli taas tätä kiukuttelevaa piisamia.  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Mikrometri

Minä epäilen dopingista ja huumeiden käytöstä kaikkia jotka käy metsässä lenkillä. Virolaiset on täyttäneet metsämme amfetamiinillä ja venäläiset hormooneilla. Ja kaikki käyttäjät, välittäjät, ostajat ja myyjät väittävät silmät pyöreinä että löysin vain metsästä ollessani lenkillä. Ja eivät mitään muuta muista.
Nytkin väitetään tuossa ylempänä ettei muista mitään mistään vippaskonsteista...

----------


## timoe

Tyttöystävän kanssa kuhertelu kävi kalliiksi saksalaiselle maajoukkuetason jääkiekkolijalle *Florian Buschille*, jolle langetettiin tiistaina kahden vuoden kilpailukielto.

Saksan antidopingtoimikunnan testaajat saapuivat Buschin kotiin maaliskuussa 2008. Busch kieltäytyi *useiden tuntien ajan* antamasta näytettä, eikä myöhemmin samana päivänä annettu negatiivinen testikään saanut Urheilun kansainvälistä vetoomustuomioistuinta CASia heltymään.

Saksan maajoukkuevalmentajan *Uwe Kruppin* mukaan Busch oli viettämässä "yksityistä hetkeä" tyttöystävänsä kanssa testaajien käydessä.

Ymmärtäähän sen että jos ei kykene pissaamaan niin ei kykene... http://www.iltalehti.fi/jaakiekko/20...19139_jk.shtml

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Tyttöystävän kanssa kuhertelu kävi kalliiksi saksalaiselle maajoukkuetason jääkiekkolijalle...kieltäytyi *useiden tuntien ajan* antamasta näytettä...Ymmärtäähän sen että jos ei kykene pissaamaan niin ei kykene...



Useiden tuntien?  :No huh!: 

Nyt minä ymmärrän miksi missit kuhertelee jääkiekkoilijoiden kainaloissa.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## KaisaTheKissa

> Tyttöystävän kanssa kuhertelu kävi kalliiksi saksalaiselle maajoukkuetason jääkiekkolijalle *Florian Buschille*, jolle langetettiin tiistaina kahden vuoden kilpailukielto.
> 
> Saksan antidopingtoimikunnan testaajat saapuivat Buschin kotiin maaliskuussa 2008. Busch kieltäytyi *useiden tuntien ajan* antamasta näytettä, eikä myöhemmin samana päivänä annettu negatiivinen testikään saanut Urheilun kansainvälistä vetoomustuomioistuinta CASia heltymään.
> 
> Saksan maajoukkuevalmentajan *Uwe Kruppin* mukaan Busch oli viettämässä "yksityistä hetkeä" tyttöystävänsä kanssa testaajien käydessä.
> 
> Ymmärtäähän sen että jos ei kykene pissaamaan niin ei kykene... http://www.iltalehti.fi/jaakiekko/20...19139_jk.shtml



Toivottavasti oli sen arvoista.

----------


## Deve

Monesti ihan maallikoiden on vaikea ymmärtää että vuosien rankka harjoitteleminen voi saada kropassa aikaan muutoksia että se 50 kilsan tempo menee tuntiin. He eivät sitä tajua kun ovat itse lähinnä ulkoilleet eivätkä harjoitelleet. Ikävää kun jonkun kova työ kuitataan dopingiksi.

----------


## NHB

> Mutta omasta kommentistasi voi päätellä, että kuulut juuri tähän kategoriaan, että kukaan ei voi olla sinua parempi puhtaasti. Mitä olen muutaman kehonrakentajan tuntenut ja muutaman aika aktiivisesti salilla käyvän ihmisen, niin niiltä tulee sitä kommenttia, että siitä vaan viereen katsomaan kun harjoitellaan ja että "tässä on kuusi vuotta harjoiteltu ja tältä näytetään". Itse tuppaan uskomaan vilpittömästi että itsensä saa treenattua täysin puhtaasti aivan järjettömään kaappikuntoon kunhan harjoittelee ahkerasti mutta suurin osa ei tunnu sitäkään tajuavan.



Päättelysi osuivat aika pahasti metsään tällä kertaa. Ei mulle tuota minkäänlaisia vaikeuksia myöntää, että toiset ovat minua parempia puntin nostelussa tai pyörän polkemisessa. On myös paljon niitä, jotka pääsevät minua paljon parempiin tuloksiin ilman lääkeaineita. Meitähän on moneksi. Mutta sen verran minulla on kokemusta aiheesta, että vilpitön usko puhtaisiin bodaajiin on karissut jo vuosia sitten. Tokihan siellä kotisalillakin on isokokoisia "puhtaita" äijiä, mutta rajansa kaikella. Siihen kuntoon, millä body-kisoja voitetaan, ei palautumisjuomien voimalla päästä. Lavallahan ei rasvaa saa olla. On aika hankala olla yhtä aikaa iso mutta rasvaton. Lääketiede tuo tähän valtavasti apuja. 

Kuka tahansa osaa treenata paljon, kovaa ja ahkerasti. Ei se vaikeaa ole. Eri asia on sitten treenata fiksusti. Olen itsekin treenannut joskus liikaa, eikä siihen tarvittu edes mainitsemaasi 14 tuntia kovaa punttitreeniä viikossa. Onneksi itselläni tämä ei edennyt kovin pitkälle. On myös hyvin perusteltua kyseenalaistaa, onko tuollaisessa treenimäärästä hyötyä (varsinkaan) ilman turboja treenaavalle. Jossain vaiheessa olisi palauduttavakin. 7 pitkää ja intensiivistä punttitreeniä viikossa ei jätä pautumiseen oikein paljon mahdollisuuksia. 

Kerran eräs maamme kovimmista kuulantyöntäjistä sanoi, ettei tunne ketään, joka olisi kuulaa yli 19 metriä työntänyt ilman aineita. No ehkä aika oli silloin hieman eri ja nykyisin tekniikka tai valmennus on kehittynyt niin paljon, että ilmankin pärjätään.

----------


## dirtyrider

> Tyttöystävän kanssa kuhertelu kävi kalliiksi saksalaiselle maajoukkuetason jääkiekkolijalle *Florian Buschille*, jolle langetettiin tiistaina kahden vuoden kilpailukielto.



"Alun perin Saksan jääkiekkoliitto langetti Buschille sakkorangaistuksen, varoituksen sekä 56 tuntia yhdyskuntapalvelua."

Erikoista, että liitto voi määrätä yhdyskuntapalvelua!? Luulisi vain tuomioistuimilla olevan moinen valta... Vai tarkoitetaanko tuolla makkaramyyjän hommia paikallisessa jäähallissa? 
Tai mistä sitä tietää, ehkä Seppo Räty oli oikeassa Saksasta..  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## KaisaTheKissa

Ööh, itse en ymmärrä miten se rasvattomuus mihinkään liittyy. Kyllä jokainen tietää perusteet millä ne rasvat ja ylinmääräiset nesteet lähtee eikä siihen tarttee mitään erikoisia aineita. Ja eiväthän bodarit näytä nollarasvaisilta kuin yhdessä kilpauilussa ehkä vuoden tai kahden välein ja pääsääntöisesti kisan välillä vallitsee normaali rasvaprosentti. Se nollarasva väännetään vaan siihen kisapäivään ja sen jälkeen sitten mussutetaan ja juodaan niin että paino voi lisääntyä vuorokaudessa sen lähes kymmenen kiloa. Yksi puolituttu sanoi, että meinasi kisapäivänä koko ajan lähteä taju ja lavalla oli sitten niin lähellä että silmissä pimeni jo kun pinnisteli. Lisäksi kun katseli mitä kaveri puuhasteli muutenkin niin tosissaan tuntui ottavan kun omat eväät toi mukanaan kaikkialle ja tarkkaan mittasi kaiken mitä suuhun laittoi. Ja kun jonkun verran kuunteli mitä se ravinto-oppi pitää sisällään, niin en yhtään ihmettelisi jos on kokoa jos syö enemmän päivässä kun keskivero ihminen viikossa.

Mutta kuten edellä jo mainittiin, niin hyvät tulokset, eli se 19 metrin ylitys, on aina sitten dopingin tulosta oli miten oli ja jos joku sen ylittää, niin se on sitten aina dopinkia ja tähän tulokseen kun päädytään lähdes aina, lajissa kuin lajissa, niin onko sillä sitten dopinkin vastainen vaikutus vai täysin päinvastainen, niin mene ja tiedä.

Mitä tulee siihen, että joku treenaa vaikkapa 10 tuntia salilla joka viikko tai enemmänkin ja joku toinen ei siihen pysty, ei kerro mitään. Jos joku päättäää ryhtyä lihaksikkaaksi ja ensimmäinen kahden kuukauden aikana harrastaa kuin hullu ja sitten uupuu, ei tarkoita, että joku kaveri ei pystyisi tekemään samaa asiaa ilman että menee puhki. Jos on koko elämänsä tai useamman vuoden jotain harrastanut, niin miksi ei pystyisi? No, dopinkia tietenkin.

Periaatteessa ärsyttää ihmiset jotka kieltää täysin dopinkin koska sitä on mutta eniten ärsyttää minua ne, jotka väittävät, että jotain ei voi tehdä tai ei voi yksinkertaisesti pärjätä ilman dopingin autuaaksi tekevää vaikutusta ja vaikka jotain on miten paljon testattu, niin se käyttää silti, dopinkia dopinkia, riippumatta siitä mitä tulokset on koska, no, näin on jo etukäteen päätetty.

----------


## NHB

> Ööh, itse en ymmärrä miten se rasvattomuus mihinkään liittyy. Kyllä jokainen tietää perusteet millä ne rasvat ja ylinmääräiset nesteet lähtee eikä siihen tarttee mitään erikoisia aineita. Ja eiväthän bodarit näytä nollarasvaisilta kuin yhdessä kilpauilussa ehkä vuoden tai kahden välein ja pääsääntöisesti kisan välillä vallitsee normaali rasvaprosentti. Se nollarasva väännetään vaan siihen kisapäivään ja sen jälkeen sitten mussutetaan ja juodaan niin että paino voi lisääntyä vuorokaudessa sen lähes kymmenen kiloa. Yksi puolituttu sanoi, että meinasi kisapäivänä koko ajan lähteä taju ja lavalla oli sitten niin lähellä että silmissä pimeni jo kun pinnisteli. Lisäksi kun katseli mitä kaveri puuhasteli muutenkin niin tosissaan tuntui ottavan kun omat eväät toi mukanaan kaikkialle ja tarkkaan mittasi kaiken mitä suuhun laittoi. Ja kun jonkun verran kuunteli mitä se ravinto-oppi pitää sisällään, niin en yhtään ihmettelisi jos on kokoa jos syö enemmän päivässä kun keskivero ihminen viikossa.
> 
> Mutta kuten edellä jo mainittiin, niin hyvät tulokset, eli se 19 metrin ylitys, on aina sitten dopingin tulosta oli miten oli ja jos joku sen ylittää, niin se on sitten aina dopinkia ja tähän tulokseen kun päädytään lähdes aina, lajissa kuin lajissa, niin onko sillä sitten dopinkin vastainen vaikutus vai täysin päinvastainen, niin mene ja tiedä.
> 
> Mitä tulee siihen, että joku treenaa vaikkapa 10 tuntia salilla joka viikko tai enemmänkin ja joku toinen ei siihen pysty, ei kerro mitään. Jos joku päättäää ryhtyä lihaksikkaaksi ja ensimmäinen kahden kuukauden aikana harrastaa kuin hullu ja sitten uupuu, ei tarkoita, että joku kaveri ei pystyisi tekemään samaa asiaa ilman että menee puhki. Jos on koko elämänsä tai useamman vuoden jotain harrastanut, niin miksi ei pystyisi? No, dopinkia tietenkin.
> 
> Periaatteessa ärsyttää ihmiset jotka kieltää täysin dopinkin koska sitä on mutta eniten ärsyttää minua ne, jotka väittävät, että jotain ei voi tehdä tai ei voi yksinkertaisesti pärjätä ilman dopingin autuaaksi tekevää vaikutusta ja vaikka jotain on miten paljon testattu, niin se käyttää silti, dopinkia dopinkia, riippumatta siitä mitä tulokset on koska, no, näin on jo etukäteen päätetty.



Rasvattomuus liittyy siten, että toisilla lihakset sulaa kiristeltäessä vähemmän kuin toisilla. Kireään kuntoon pääsee kyllä ohjeillasi, mutta miten ollaan samalla se kaikkein isoin? Keho kun ei toimi niin, että voit näppärästi poistaa vain rasvaa. 

Kaksi kuukautta treenannut nyt ei edes saa itsestään sellaisia tehoja irti, että ylikunto olisi todennäköinen. Haluaisin kyllä nähdä sen treenaajan, joka vetää seitsemän kahden tunnin kovatehoista treeniä viikossa monen vuoden ajan tai jopa läpi elämänsä. Kovatehoinen treenistä palautuminen kun ottaa aikansa. Yleinen käsitys alalla on, ettei tuollaisessa ole mitään järkeäkään. Kehitys on heikkenee, kun keho ei palaudu. Ylikunnon ja vammojen riski on myös todellinen. Puoletkin tuosta määrästä on jo paljon. Volyymiä ja intensiteettiä ei kannata maksimoida yhtä aikaa. 

Ei minua kiinnosta dopingin vastainen taistelu. Jos jengi haluaa vetää lääkkeitä, niin mun puolesta saavat vetää. Jos lääkkeillä saadut kovat tulokset houkuttelevat käyttämään aineita, niin omapa on valintansa.

Kuinka paljon ärsyynnyt jos sanon, että yli 300 kiloa ei penkata tai Mr. Olympiaa ei voiteta ilman pitkään jatkunutta lääkeaineiden käyttöä?

----------


## ketju44

> Itse tuppaan uskomaan vilpittömästi että itsensä saa treenattua täysin puhtaasti aivan järjettömään kaappikuntoon kunhan harjoittelee ahkerasti mutta suurin osa ei tunnu sitäkään tajuavan.



Toivottavasti tämä KTK:N juttele on sarkasmia ? EI TODELLAKAAN PYSTY!!  Ei kukaan , eikä mikään. Jos sulle joku "salikaappi" jaksaa tollasta p***aa jauhaa , niin ei kannata kuunnella. Kilpakehonrakentaja kuntoon ei voi treenata edes 20 vuodessa "natuna". Minä tunsin heitä ja monta , eikä kukaan ollut puhdas. Ei ne kyllä väittänytkään niin. Roinamäärät mitä ko. "urheilijat" käyttää meneekin sitten jo hevostelun puolelle. 
Tiedän toki heidän treenimääränsä , mutta sillä pelkätään ei päästä kuin johonkin fitnestasolle. 

Eikä tämä tosiaankaan ollut sulle mitään veetuilua  :Hymy:

----------


## ketju44

> Aika usein törmäsin semmoisiin käsityksiin, ja kommentteihinkin, että (muka) lääkärin on helppo saada kaikkia aineita yms. Epäiltiin, kun yhtäkkiä tulokset paranivat tempossa, ja heti aloitettuani kilpailun aika nopeasti tempossa olin yhtään kehumatta, aika ylivoimainen ( vuosituhannen alussa).



Kuinkas ne testit sujui  :Sarkastinen:  ??

----------


## Tombo

[Periaatteessa ärsyttää ihmiset jotka kieltää täysin dopinkin koska sitä on mutta eniten ärsyttää minua ne, jotka väittävät, että jotain ei voi tehdä tai ei voi yksinkertaisesti pärjätä ilman dopingin autuaaksi tekevää vaikutusta ja vaikka jotain on miten paljon testattu, niin se käyttää silti, dopinkia dopinkia, riippumatta siitä mitä tulokset on koska, no, näin on jo etukäteen päätetty.[/QUOTE]


Pakko yhtyä yllä olevaan mielipiteeseen. Tuttu keskustelu nettipalstoilta esim. seikkailu-urheiluun liittyen. Eli,että kukaan ei voi jaksaa 3 vrk tai 6 vrk putkeen fyysistä suoritusta minimaalisella unella/levolla ilman, että vetää jotain kiellettyjä piristeitä jne. Ihmiskeho sopeutuu ihmeellisiin asioihin kun sitä tarpeeksi haluaa.

----------


## Zikzak

> Juu ei oo oikein HS:n toimittajalla otsikko osunut kohdilleen...
> 
> "ADT on ilmoittanut, että A- ja B-näytteessä on ollut urheilussa kiellettyjä aineita."



 
Tämähän on semantiikkaa, mutta kyllä Liias on vasta EPÄILTY dopingrikkeestä niin pitkään kuin ADT toteaa, onko hän syyllistynyt rikkeeseen vai ei. Asiahan on vähän sama kuin rattijuoposta käytetään oikeuden tuomioon asti lehdissä nimitystä "rattijuopumuksesta epäilty", vaikka kyseinen henkilö olisi puhaltanut kolme promillea ja verikokeet olisivat vahvistaneet tuloksen. SM-kullan menettäminen kai perustuu suoraan UCI:n sääntöihin, joissa mestaruus lähtee positiivisen näytteen perusteella - tuomittiin henkilöä dopingrikkeestä tai ei.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Toivottavasti tämä KTK:N juttele on sarkasmia ? EI TODELLAKAAN PYSTY!! Ei kukaan , eikä mikään. Jos sulle joku "salikaappi" jaksaa tollasta p***aa jauhaa , niin ei kannata kuunnella. Kilpakehonrakentaja kuntoon ei voi treenata edes 20 vuodessa "natuna". Minä tunsin heitä ja monta , eikä kukaan ollut puhdas. Ei ne kyllä väittänytkään niin. Roinamäärät mitä ko. "urheilijat" käyttää meneekin sitten jo hevostelun puolelle. 
> Tiedän toki heidän treenimääränsä , mutta sillä pelkätään ei päästä kuin johonkin fitnestasolle. 
> 
> Eikä tämä tosiaankaan ollut sulle mitään veetuilua



Mitenkäs on, pystyykö treenaamaan kaapista_ulos_tulo_kuntoon ilman keinotekoista suorituskyvyn lisäämistä?
Kyllä minä uskon, että KtK pystyy treenaamaan itsensä kaappikuntoon ihan luomumenetelmin  :Hymy:

----------


## KaisaTheKissa

> Mitenkäs on, pystyykö treenaamaan kaapista_ulos_tulo_kuntoon ilman keinotekoista suorituskyvyn lisäämistä?
> Kyllä minä uskon, että KtK pystyy treenaamaan itsensä kaappikuntoon ihan luomumenetelmin



Siis haukutaanko mua täällä nyt sitten homoksi, vai?

----------


## Kaitainen

> Siis haukutaanko mua täällä nyt sitten homoksi, vai?



Eksä ookkaan nainen? :No huh!:

----------


## ästidin

> Mitenkäs on, pystyykö treenaamaan kaapista_ulos_tulo_kuntoon ilman keinotekoista suorituskyvyn lisäämistä?
> Kyllä minä uskon, että KtK pystyy treenaamaan itsensä kaappikuntoon ihan luomumenetelmin







> Siis haukutaanko mua täällä nyt sitten homoksi, 
> vai?



Mahtava käänne....Popparit ja kolaa....

----------


## abruzziamo

treenaan 14h viikossa ja mun vartalo myös sopeutui siihen mainiosti kun vaan vähän pakotin sitä.

ainiin tässä kuva itsestäni:



 :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## ästidin

> treenaan 14h viikossa ja mun vartalo myös sopeutui siihen mainiosti kun vaan vähän pakotin sitä.
> 
> ainiin tässä kuva itsestäni:



Kyllähän se ny kasvaa ku tuallaasilla painoollakin....

----------


## timoe

> Eksä ookkaan nainen?



Kaisalla taitaa sittenkin olla huumorintajua  :Leveä hymy: 

Siis kaappi on iso ja lihaksikas henkilö

Ja kun kaappi tulee kaapista niin siinä raamit rutisee?

Kaapista tulo = ilmeiseti kaapin kannuunoille noromaalia  :Leveä hymy: 

rauhaa taas vaan kaikille. 
nyt kun sais vaan tietää että mitä tarkalleen siinä B-näytteessä oikein oli, 
selitys ilm on että "jokin aiheutti väärän positiivisen testosteronituloksen"

----------


## Jussi T.

> rauhaa taas vaan kaikille. 
> nyt kun sais vaan tietää että mitä tarkalleen siinä B-näytteessä oikein oli, 
> selitys ilm on että "jokin aiheutti väärän positiivisen testosteronituloksen"



Ei B-näyte mitään muuta. Samaa kusta eri purkista. Kaveri on tunnustanut ottaneensa A-näytteessä löytynyttä kemikaalia. Vaikka näistä syntyy tarinoita, ei mielikuvitus enää riitä negatiivisen B-näytteen perustelemiseen. Eiköhän pohdinta ole siitä, että saako nykysääntöjen mukaan boostereita käyttää vai ei.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> kuinkas ne testit sujui  ??



   Niin D:?

----------


## ketju44

> Eiköhän pohdinta ole siitä, että saako nykysääntöjen mukaan boostereita käyttää vai ei.



Siis tietojesi mukaan boosteri oli oikea syyllinen käryyn ? Noinkohan olisi  :Cool:

----------


## Timo W



----------


## E.T.

> Kuinkas ne testit sujui  ??



Joku täkäläinen oli kuulemma läväyttäny oven kiinni kun testaajat tuli rinkuttaan ovikelloo...hyvä ettei nenä jääny väliin..

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Joku täkäläinen oli kuulemma läväyttäny oven kiinni kun testaajat tuli rinkuttaan ovikelloo...hyvä ettei nenä jääny väliin..



Tuollaista olen joskus kuullut minäkin. Liekö sitten perää?

----------


## Chinook

> 



 
^Öööh...jotain luonnotonta tuossa on... en saa vaan päähäni mitä, mutta jotain  :Hymy:

----------


## ketju44

Älä ny rupee kiusaan. Timo W ottaa NOKKIINSA  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## vetooo

Mikel Astarlozan B-näyte on myös osoittautunut positiiviseksi. *Ennen* Ranskan ympäriajoa otettu näyte sisälsi EPO:a. Ainakaan tässä jutussa ei puhuta CERA:sta, mutta jollain sivustolla huhuttiin B-näytteen sisältäneen myös CERA:ta. En ole "ainetohtori", joten viisaammat voivat kertoa miksi CERA:ta ei ole näkynyt, mutta "tavallista" EPO:a kylläkin näissä Astarlozan näytteissä.

Tässä vielä Universalsportsin juttu: http://www.universalsports.com/ViewA...CLID=204789782

----------


## Jussi T.

> Siis tietojesi mukaan boosteri oli oikea syyllinen käryyn ? Noinkohan olisi



Ei minulla mitään salattua tietoa ole. Kaveri tunnusti käyttäneensä ainetta, jonka valmistajakin varoittaa positiivisesta doping-tuloksesta. Mihin viittaat epäilylläsi?

----------


## KaisaTheKissa

Kyllä se boosteri varmaan on se käryn syy. Tietenkin on mahdollista että etukäteen otettu selvää että tämä boosteri olisi sopiva syntipukki mutta sitten täytyisi ihmetellä, miksi ottaa sellainen syntipukki josta jo päällepäin näkee, että tämä on aivan yhtä paha kuin aine jota olisi ottanut.

Mutta mene sitten näistä ottamaan selvää.

----------


## NHB

> Ei minulla mitään salattua tietoa ole. Kaveri tunnusti käyttäneensä ainetta, jonka valmistajakin varoittaa positiivisesta doping-tuloksesta. Mihin viittaat epäilylläsi?



Tunnustihan Lahden hiihtomaajoukkuekin käyttäneensä Hemohesiä, ihan vaan nopeuttaakseen palautumista ja huolehtiakseen nestetasapainosta.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Siis haukutaanko mua täällä nyt sitten homoksi, vai?



Ei tulisi pieneen mieleeni haukkua saati siteen kehua  :Cool:

----------


## KLA

> ....mutta sitten täytyisi ihmetellä, miksi ottaa sellainen syntipukki josta jo päällepäin näkee, että tämä on aivan yhtä paha kuin aine jota olisi ottanut....



On ehkä _vähän_ helpompi saada uskoteltua edes osalle suurta yleisöä, että sen boosterin otti tietämättä mitä se sisälsi, kun että "otin vahingossa kasvua/epoa" (tai mikä se aine nyt sitten onkin mistä on kiinni jäänyt)....

----------


## tempokisu

> Kyllä se boosteri varmaan on se käryn syy. Tietenkin on mahdollista että etukäteen otettu selvää että tämä boosteri olisi sopiva syntipukki mutta sitten täytyisi ihmetellä, miksi ottaa sellainen syntipukki josta jo päällepäin näkee, että tämä on aivan yhtä paha kuin aine jota olisi ottanut.
> 
> Mutta mene sitten näistä ottamaan selvää.



Veikkaan kuitenkin että ei ole oikea syy. Luultavasti on käytetty ihan tietoisesti kiellettyä ainetta, mutta pahus tuli joku laskuvirhe tms. Buusteri-juttu on vain tekosyy ja ( huono) yritys selitellä " mutta en tiennyt että..". höpö höpö.  :Vihainen:

----------


## ketju44

> Ei minulla mitään salattua tietoa ole. Kaveri tunnusti käyttäneensä ainetta, jonka valmistajakin varoittaa positiivisesta doping-tuloksesta. Mihin viittaat epäilylläsi?



Kaveri on luontaistuotealalla , eikä tarkasta mitä luontaistuote sisältää  :Sekaisin:  On vielä lisenssiurheilija. Minen usko tota selitystä , mutta aika näyttää olenko väärässä.

----------


## Jussi T.

> Kaveri on luontaistuotealalla , eikä tarkasta mitä luontaistuote sisältää  On vielä lisenssiurheilija. Minen usko tota selitystä , mutta aika näyttää olenko väärässä.



Ok, tuo määritelmä luontaistuote on kyllä Novedexin suhteen aika kaukaa haettu ilmaus. Vaikuttavat aineet pillereissä ovat valmistajan mukaan seuraavat: 
6, 17-keto-etiocholeve-3-ol tetrahydropyranol
    3, 17-keto-etiochol-triene
    3,5,7-trihydroxy-4-methoxyflavone

Luontaistuoteala.fi määrittää luontaistuotteen seuraavasti: Luontaistuote-sana tarkoittaa mahdollisimman hellävaraisin menetelmin valmistettua tuotetta, jonka raaka-aineet on useimmiten peräisin kasvi-, kivi-, bakteeri- tai eläinkunnasta. Luontaistuotteissa lisäaineiden käyttö on minimoitu tai niissä on pyritty käyttämään luonnosta peräisin olevia lisäaineita. Luontaistuotteet jaetaan luontaiselintarvikkeisiin, ravintolisiin, lääkelainalaisiin tuotteisiin ja luontaiskosmetiikkaan. Lainsäädännössä luontaistuotteista on määritelty mm. termit kasvirohdosvalmiste, perinteinen kasvirohdosvalmiste ja ravintolisä.

Jenkeissä, mistä pillerit tulevatkin, on kanssa aivan oma natural, all natural -termistönsä, mutta en usko ukko Gasparin koskaan takertuneen tällaisiin joutavanpyörittelyihin.

----------


## ketju44

> Ok, tuo määritelmä luontaistuote on kyllä Novedexin suhteen aika kaukaa haettu ilmaus. Vaikuttavat aineet pillereissä ovat valmistajan mukaan seuraavat: 
> 6, 17-keto-etiocholeve-3-ol tetrahydropyranol
>     3, 17-keto-etiochol-triene
>     3,5,7-trihydroxy-4-methoxyflavone



Juurikin niin! Kaveri itse mainosti ko tuotteita. Ex ole hassua  :Vink:  ?

----------


## leecher

No niin, sillä on kivekset  :No huh!: http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/yleisurheil.../1135249231227

ps. Mites tuo linkki siistittiinkään tageilla?

----------


## KaisaTheKissa

Mäkin haluan sisäiset kivekset jos se saa pyörän kulkemaan nopeammin!!!

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Mäkin haluan sisäiset kivekset jos se saa pyörän kulkemaan nopeammin!!!



Ei kai nyt Kaisalla sentään kiveksiä ole, Kallella on yleensä. Vai onko kyse DDR,n kasvatista :Leveä hymy:

----------


## timoe

> Mäkin haluan sisäiset kivekset jos se saa pyörän kulkemaan nopeammin!!!



ehkä et sittenkään...tässä lainaus aiheeseen liittyvästä artikkelista:

"Testikulaariseen feminisaatioon kuuluu laaja kirjo puutteellisen androgeenivaikutuksen ilmenemismuotoja, ja sen *täydellistä muotoa sairastava potilas on ulkoasultaan nainen, vaikka hän on geneettisesti mies* (46,XY). Taudin ilmenemisen toinen ääripää lienee hedelmätön mies. Viime vuosien aikana on osoitettu, että androgeeni- insensitiivisyys johtuu androgeenireseptorin mutaatioista (Griffin 1992), joita voi esiintyä proteiinin eri toiminnallisilla alueilla. Koska geeni sijaitsee X-kromosomissa, puutteellinen androgeenivaikutus esiintyy miehillä aina kliinisenä oireyhtymänä"

Siis tilanne jossa pojan kromosomiston omaava lapsi pikkulapsena muistuttaa ulkoisesti pikkutyttöä, sillä elimistössä olevat vähäiset testosteronimäärät eivät vaikuta kudoksiin normaalisti (resistenssi = vaikutuksen puute). ja koska yksilönkehityksen "normaali suunta" on nainen, tyttö näyttää ulkoisesti (saunassakin) tytöltä.

Murrosiässä kun hormonimäärät lisääntyvät, tilanne vaihtelee sen mukaan kuinka suuri resistenssin aste on, eli tuleeko yhtään mieshormonivaikutusta näkyviin.

Kivekset jäävät laskeutumatta vatsaontelosta kivespussiin (laskeutuminen tapahtuu normaalisti kaikilla pojilla, yleensä jo sikiöaikana), ja valitettavasti laskeutumattomien kivesten muuttuminen pahanlaatuisiksi kasvaimiksi on aika yleistä....

On tylsää saada tietää itsestään tälläinen asia dopinkohun ja mediamylläkän keskellä. Jos henkilö on naiseksi kasvanut ja sosiaalistunut, on väärin väittää että olet mies...kivekset yleensä poistetaan tuon syöpäriskin vuoksi. :Sekaisin: 

Testikulaari feminisaatio nimen sijasta tulisi suosia androgeeniresistenssi käsitettä (puuttuva tai puutteelllinen mieshormonivaikutus) koska "vika" ei ole kiveksissä.

----------


## Vertti83

> No niin, sillä on kivekset http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/yleisurheilu/artikkeli/Lehti+MM-voittaja+Semenyalla+on+sisäiset+kivekset/1135249231227
> 
> ps. Mites tuo linkki siistittiinkään tageilla?



ei varsinaisesti liity triidin aiheeseen, pahoittelen, mutta vastaan kysymykseen... 

[*url="www.jotakin.com/wahtever"]ja tähän sitten se teksti mikä tulee näkyviin[/url]   ...ja toki poistaa tuon tähden * tuosta ekasta url-tagista

tai sitte helpompi tapa on kirjottaa esti se teksti minkä haluaa näkyvän linkkinä, maalaa sen, ja klikkaa tota "Lisää linkki" painiketta ja pastettaa halutun osoitteen siihen...

----------


## kh74

> Joku täkäläinen oli kuulemma läväyttäny oven kiinni kun testaajat tuli rinkuttaan ovikelloo...hyvä ettei nenä jääny väliin..



Mielenkiintoinen juttu.

Oliko täällä sitten silloin sen verran lepsua touhua että tapaus ei johtanut mihinkään sanktioihin? Eikös tuon pitäisi olla sama kuin positiivinen testitulos?

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Eksä ookkaan nainen?



Kaisa viittaa naiseen, kissa ainakin meillä päin myös the taas Stemmiin :Leveä hymy:  Ota siitä sitten selvää :Leveä hymy:

----------


## timoe

> Mikel Astarlozan B-näyte on myös osoittautunut positiiviseksi. *Ennen* Ranskan ympäriajoa otettu näyte sisälsi EPO:a. Ainakaan tässä jutussa ei puhuta CERA:sta, mutta jollain sivustolla huhuttiin B-näytteen sisältäneen myös CERA:ta. En ole "ainetohtori", joten viisaammat voivat kertoa miksi CERA:ta ei ole näkynyt, mutta "tavallista" EPO:a kylläkin näissä Astarlozan näytteissä.
> 
> Tässä vielä Universalsportsin juttu: http://www.universalsports.com/ViewA...CLID=204789782



en oo mikään ravivalmentaja, mutta mulla on käsitys että eri aineille on doping testeissä positiivisen tuloksen pitoisuusrajat, mm menetelmien epävarmuustekijöihin liittyen (cut off point). Siis jotta tulos ilmoitetaan positiiviseksi sen pitää ylittää tietty pitoisuusraja.

Jos A näytteessä on juuri ja juuri päästy tuon rajan yli, ja on varastoitaessa helposti hajoava (pitoisuus pienenee) aine, saattaa tulos olla alle positiivisen tuloksaen rajan b- näytteessä. Ja käry käy vain jos molemmmat näytteet on yli määritysrajan.

----------


## NoNo

ja taas mennään : 
http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2009...67177_ur.shtml  :Vihainen:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkwh4ZaxHIA


Kumpikohan on isompi riski. Vetää Boosteria ja mennä testiin vai tehdä tuo?? :Leveä hymy:

----------


## vetooo

Vuoden 2003 Espanjan ympäriajon suuryllättäjä Isidro Nozal on ilmeisesti vihdoin ja viimein saatu kiinni. Manolon klaanin käryt sen kun jatkuvat.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ribe...itive-for-cera

----------


## OJ

Ei ole vanhasta kaartista enää kovin montaa heppua kuivilla. Taas jäi persaukisia kuskeja kiinni, mutta milloinhan UCI ja kisanjärjestäjät ottavat riittävän järeät keinot käyttöön, että tulee veridopingillekikin stoppi.

----------


## NoNo

"Mistä näitä kärähtäneitä oikein tulee ?"  :Irvistys:

----------


## Ohjaan

> Vuoden 2003 Espanjan ympäriajon suuryllättäjä Isidro Nozal on ilmeisesti vihdoin ja viimein saatu kiinni. Manolon klaanin käryt sen kun jatkuvat.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ribe...itive-for-cera



Lienee vain ajan kysymys, milloin Contadorkin jää kiinni...

----------


## vetooo

> Lienee vain ajan kysymys, milloin Contadorkin jää kiinni...



Saahan sitä aina venailla. Tod.näk. joudut kuitenkin odottamaan ainakin vielä huomiseen tai jopa ylihuomiseen.

----------


## KaisaTheKissa

Dopingista voisi päästä eroon sillä, että niin satotut sallivat tahot saisivat myös rangaistuksen. Nythän se tuntuu olevan niin, että yksin pyöräilijä saa kilpailukiellon mutta minä olen sitä mieltä, että jos samassa tallissa voidaan todeta dopingin olleen järjestelmällistä, pitäisi antaa tallin toimitsijoille toimitsijakielto eli tämä tarkoittaisi lääkäreitä ja tallin johtajaa sekä valmentajia. Kyllä tallin johdon on täytynyt tietää missä mennään jos tallista käryää kolme kuskia.

Eikös Phonakistakin kärynnyt aikoinaan useampi jamppa perä jälkeen.

----------


## Chinook

> minä olen sitä mieltä, että jos samassa tallissa voidaan todeta dopingin olleen järjestelmällistä, pitäisi antaa tallin toimitsijoille toimitsijakielto eli tämä tarkoittaisi lääkäreitä ja tallin johtajaa sekä valmentajia. Kyllä tallin johdon on täytynyt tietää missä mennään jos tallista käryää kolme kuskia.



Kuulostaa ihan loogiselta ja järkevältä...

----------


## vetooo

> Dopingista voisi päästä eroon sillä, että niin satotut sallivat tahot saisivat myös rangaistuksen. Nythän se tuntuu olevan niin, että yksin pyöräilijä saa kilpailukiellon mutta minä olen sitä mieltä, että jos samassa tallissa voidaan todeta dopingin olleen järjestelmällistä, pitäisi antaa tallin toimitsijoille toimitsijakielto eli tämä tarkoittaisi lääkäreitä ja tallin johtajaa sekä valmentajia. Kyllä tallin johdon on täytynyt tietää missä mennään jos tallista käryää kolme kuskia.
> 
> Eikös Phonakistakin kärynnyt aikoinaan useampi jamppa perä jälkeen.



Ilmeisesti mitään toimitsijakieltoja ei ole pyöräilyssä pahemmin langetettu, mutta tallipäälliköiden Rudy Pevenagen, Manolo Saizin ja Vicente Beldan ura taitaa olla taputeltu. Pevenge = Telekom/T-Mobile, Saiz = Once, Belda = Kelme. Ilmeisen moni on perillä, mitä Telekomissa/T-Mobilessa, Oncessa ja Kelmessä on tapahtui 1990- ja 2000-luvuilla.

*Phonak-tallin käryt 2003-2006*

Francisco Perez (EPO, 2003)
Oscar Camenzind (EPO, 2004)
Tyler Hamilton (veridoping, 2004)
Santiago Perez (veridoping, 2004)
Fabrizio Guidi (EPO A-näyte, negatiivinen B-näyte, 2005)
Floyd Landis (testosteroini, 2006)
Sascha Unweider (testosteroini, 2006)
*
Opreaatio Puerto*
Jose Ignacio Gutierrez (Phonak hyllytti 2.6.2006, ei saanut varsinaista kilpailukieltoa)
Jose Enrique Gutierrez (Phonak hyllytti 2.6.2006, ei saanut varsinaista kilpailukieltoa)
Santiago Botero (Phonak hyllytti 2.6.2006, Kolumbian pyöräilyliitto vapautti syytöksistä 2.10.2006)

----------


## KaisaTheKissa

Toimitsijakiellon lisäksi pitäisi olla sääntö, että jos joku tallista käryää niin sitten koko joukkue suljetaan ulos sen tason kilpailuista joihin on osallistunut. Sitten saa ajaa alemmassa divarissa jos haluaa ja jos sielläkin käryää, niin sitten vaan alempaan sarjaan kunnes joutuu ajamaan suomen kilpa-sarjassa.

Joistakin voi tuntua kohtuuttomalta mutta jos pykälät olisivat niin, että kuskit vapautuvat ilman sanktioita sopimuksistaan niin sitten puhtaat ajajat voisivat hakea uutta paikkaa toisesta tiimistä.

Minua ärsyttää niin paljon tämä tällainen, että vain yksi ihminen kantaa vastuun. Ja sitten joku saamerin sponssi irtisanoutuu lajista kun käryjä tulee mutta on ollut koko ajan auringossa niillä likaisilla kuskeillaan, että "me ollaan mui bien, me pärjätään ja voitetaan. Jeejee".

----------


## OJ

> Toimitsijakiellon lisäksi pitäisi olla sääntö, että jos joku tallista käryää niin sitten koko joukkue suljetaan ulos sen tason kilpailuista joihin on osallistunut. Sitten saa ajaa alemmassa divarissa jos haluaa ja jos sielläkin käryää, niin sitten vaan alempaan sarjaan kunnes joutuu ajamaan suomen kilpa-sarjassa.



Jos ei muuta, niin tällä systeemillä saataisiin satsittelu näppärästi isommaksi osaksi alempien tasojen kisoja.

Mieluummin 30-60 minuutin "karanteeni" ennen starttia, jonka aikana otettaisiin verikokeet, eikä annettaisi kuskien startata tiimibusseista. Seuraava keino olisi tietenkin poistaa palkintorahat.

----------


## KaisaTheKissa

> Jos ei muuta, niin tällä systeemillä saataisiin satsittelu näppärästi isommaksi osaksi alempien tasojen kisoja.
> 
> Mieluummin 30-60 minuutin "karanteeni" ennen starttia, jonka aikana otettaisiin verikokeet, eikä annettaisi kuskien startata tiimibusseista. Seuraava keino olisi tietenkin poistaa palkintorahat.



Miten niin? Todennäköisesti tiimin sisäinen paine pakottaisi olemaan puhdas koska oma hölmöily vie tiimitovereiden duunit ja palkat siinä sivussa. Joten tulisi itä-saksalainen kyttäys politiikka voimaan.

----------


## OJ

> Miten niin? Todennäköisesti tiimin sisäinen paine pakottaisi olemaan puhdas koska oma hölmöily vie tiimitovereiden duunit ja palkat siinä sivussa. Joten tulisi itä-saksalainen kyttäys politiikka voimaan.



Jos tommonen systeemi olisi edes millään tavalla sovellettavissa käytäntöön, niin silti löytyy niitä, jotka ovat valmiita ottamaan sen riskin lisätäkseen vuosiansioitaan. Sitten kun nalli napsahtaa, niin voi siirtyä vaikka amatöörimarkkinoille, missä voi tienata ihan ok liksaa eikä testaamisen kanssa ole niin justiinsa. Tietty kuukausien tai vuosien lakitaistelu olisi myös ohjelmassa.

30-60 minuutin karanteeni ja sen aikana tehtävä verikoe saattaisi olla mahdollinen jos eri tahoilla olisi ihan oikeasti halua vähentää douppausta kovemmalla kädellä.

----------


## trauma

Hubahubaheittona voisi jatkaa että sallitaan douppaaminen mutta jatketaan testaamista ja aina kun joku tiimistä käryää niin lisätään kaikkien tiimiläisten pyörään 5kg:n lisäpaino. Loppukaudesta Espanjalaiset ajaisivat sitten 64kg painavilla laitteilla...

Tai käryn jälkeen koko tiimin renkaiden paine määrätään 2 bariksi, ja osasarjaksi Sora...

trauma

----------


## trauma

> "Mistä näitä kärähtäneitä oikein tulee ?"



Jäljet johtavat DNA:han?

trauma

----------


## asb

http://cycle.shimano-eu.com/publish/...ti_doping.html

_Basic guidelines in Shimano's anti doping policy:
• All our contracts and sponsorship-relations are made under the condition and in the belief that there is no doping involved in the particular team or with the individual athletes 
•	If the team management of one of our sponsored teams (no matter in which cycling discipline) is involved in any doping affair, we will stop our sponsorship of this team immediately 
• If an individual rider is involved in any doping affair without the knowledge of the team management, the team will be given the chance to give a clear explanation and a future improvement & control plan to Shimano, upon that it will be decided to continue the sponsoring or not. If another doping incident occurs within the same team, we will keep the option of terminating our sponsorship contract 
• Terminating a sponsorship contract means return of all Shimano materials or other contributions that have been supplied to the concerned team immediately.
_
Näkis vaan näitä ehtoja joskus käytettävän.

----------


## KaisaTheKissa

Viimenen  pykälä tuossa on melko raju. Tulee rourilla käry ja sponssi lähtee ja yllättäen pitäisi löytää 20 dura acen osasarjaa, varoitusajalla pari tuntia. Heh heh. Mutta noi säännön on aika selkeät ja sponsoreilla pitäisi olla sen verran munaa että vetäytyisivät tallista jos käryjä käy.

----------


## Junnuraita

Siinä vaiheessa kun Shimano ottaa romut pois niin Sram pistää hymyillen kamaa tilalle.Eli en usko että Shimano rupee nyppimään kamoja pois vaan tekee asian toisella tavalla.
Tänäkin vuonna nähtiin kun osavalmistaja vaihtu kesken kauden.Eikä mistään kärystä.....vaan muista jutuista.

----------


## asb

> Siinä vaiheessa kun Shimano ottaa romut pois niin Sram pistää hymyillen kamaa tilalle.Eli en usko että Shimano rupee nyppimään kamoja pois vaan tekee asian toisella tavalla.



Ottaen huomioon, että Shimanon markkinointiosasto tekisi todennäköisesti kaikkensa, että koko pyöräilymaailma tietäisi heidän katkaisseen sponsorisopimuksen tuohon pykälään vedoten, niin kuvitteletko tosiaan että minkään firman markkinointiosasto on valmis tekemään moisen "itsemurhan?"

----------


## Ohiampuja

> _means return of all Shimano materials_



Minä luin hätäisesti, että douppauksesta kärynneiden rankaisuna käytetään paluuta Shimano osiin. Eli jos kärähdän, niin Recordi vaihdetaan Ultegra-osiin.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## KaisaTheKissa

Return of all shimano material...

On noes! Kahvikuppikin menee, ja hauska lippis! Työkaluista puhumattakaan!

----------


## erkkk

Oikeastaan Shimanolle olisi hyvinkin luonnollista sponsoroida juurikin niitä kärähtäneitä talleja/ajajia. Meinaan campalla ei noita kalastusvälineitä oikein löydy katalogista...

----------


## ketju44

> Minä luin hätäisesti, että douppauksesta kärynneiden rankaisuna käytetään paluuta Shimano osiin. Eli jos kärähdän, niin Recordi vaihdetaan Ultegra-osiin.







> Return of all shimano material...
> 
> On noes! Kahvikuppikin menee, ja hauska lippis! Työkaluista puhumattakaan!







> Oikeastaan Shimanolle olisi hyvinkin luonnollista sponsoroida juurikin niitä kärähtäneitä talleja/ajajia. Meinaan campalla ei noita kalastusvälineitä oikein löydy katalogista...



Jahas! Päästiin asiaan tässäkin topicissa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## asb

Onhan Campalla se pullonavaaja, jonka avulla tiimistä pois potkittu sääliö voi hukuttaa surunsa punaviiniin.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Kyllä minä pysyn Shimanossa, kalastaminen on ihan mukavaa touhua.

Ps. Eipä liity douppaukseen tämäkään viesti ei...

----------


## J T K

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/dekk...sitive-for-epo

Thomas Dekker myöntää EPO:n käytön. Sinänsä tässä negatiivisessa asiassa positiivinen puoli on juuri tuo; ei mitään talkkarijuttuja. Ei muuta kuin lusimaan rangaistus ja sitten vaan takaisin kehiin.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Kyllä minä pysyn Shimanossa, kalastaminen on ihan mukavaa touhua.
> 
> Ps. Eipä liity douppaukseen tämäkään viesti ei...



Douppaat kaloja heittämällä veteen shimanoja  :No huh!:  Mahtavaa.

----------


## asb

> Sinänsä tässä negatiivisessa asiassa positiivinen puoli on juuri tuo; ei mitään talkkarijuttuja.



Talkkarijutuilla tarkoitat ilmeisesti selittelyä, jolla yritetään kiertää vastuuta tai syyllisyyttä ja saada suuren yleisön sympatiat douppaajan puolelle?





> Dekker said the drug use was a *one-time mistake* and that he wants to return to cycling to prove he achieved his past results because of his talent and his teams' help.



Uskoo, ken haluaa.

----------


## timoe

*Subjektiiviset*

Lisääntynyt aggressiivisuusMielialan ailahtelut
Euforia (omnipotenssi)Depressio (useimmiten käyttöjakson jälkeen)DeluusiotUnivaikeudet (useimmiten käyttöjakson jälkeen)Libidon voimistuminen, myöhemmin impotenssiLihasspastisuusPäänsärkyHuimausPahoinvointi*Urogenitaaliset*

Miehillä
DysuriaKiveskivutSiittiöiden liikkuvuuden ja lukumäärän väheneminen tai siittiökatoEturauhasen liikakasvuEturauhassyöpäGynekomastiaNaisilla
Rintojen pieneneminenÄänen madaltuminenKuukautiskierron häiriötKlitoriksen suureneminenKohdun surkastuminenTeratogeeniset vaikutukset (pseudohermafroditismi, sikiökuolemat)*Maksaan kohdistuvat*

Transaminaasien lisäysKolestaasiLDL-kolesterolipitoisuuden suureneminenHDL-kolesterolipitoisuuden pieneneminenPeliosis hepatis (veritäyteiset kystat)Hyvänlaatuiset tuumoritMaksatuumorin ruptuuratSyövätMaksakooma*Vaikutukset tuki- ja liikuntaelimistöön*

Lisääntynyt vammautumisriskiEpifyysilinjojen ennenaikainen sulkeutuminen*Kardiovaskulaariset*

Verenpaineen nousuKardiomyopatiaSuora, toksinen vaikutus (kardiovaskulaariset kohtaukset)Ateroskleroottinen sydänsairausRytmihäiriöt*Endokriiniset muutokset*

Heikentynyt glukoosin sieto ja insuliiniresistenssiKilpirauhashormonimuutokset*Ihovaikutukset*

Seborrea, rasvainen iho ja hiuksetKomedot, talikystatPapulo-pustuloottinen tai kystinen akne (kuva 1) tai ruusufinniFurunkuloosi, follikuliitti, pyoderma, absessit (epästeriileistä neuloista)Miestyyppinen kaljuuntuminen (naisilla pysyvästi; kuva 2)Hirsutismi kasvoilla ja vartalolla (naisilla) (kuvat 3 4)Venytysjuovat (striae distensae; kuvat 5 6)*Immunologiset haitat*

Immunoglobuliini A -pitoisuuden väheneminen voi johtaa vastustuskyvyn heikentymiseen ja infektioon.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Dekker said the drug use was a *one-time mistake* and that he wants to return to cycling to prove he achieved his past results because of his talent and his teams' help.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> Uskoo, ken haluaa.



Ostin hetken mielejohteesta ja tarkemmin ajattelematta yhden rekkakuorman ainetta, toivottavasti viimekesäinen ratatreeniharjoitus ei mene pikkuhukkaan  :No huh!:

----------


## J T K

Hyvä huomio kieltämättä  :Hymy:

----------


## erkkk

> Minkähänlaisen listan saisi aikaiseksi ihan vaikka aspiriinista?



Tunnen henkilökohtaisesti erään lääkärin jolla on kuollut "nuoria ja terveitä" aiemmin kuuritelleita potilaita siihen että kaverit veti itsensä kiikkuun. Ei kuulemma mitkään masennuslääkkeet auttaneet.

----------


## A R:nen

Ja tästä kaikki eKertaamaan dopingsääntöjä:
http://www.truechampionorcheat.org/

(ääni kyllä pätkii ikävästi, liekö palvelimella ylikuormitusta vai tiatokone lisädopingin (puolijohteiden valmistusteknologia, toim huom) tarpeessa)

----------


## Ola

> Minkähänlaisen listan saisi aikaiseksi ihan vaikka aspiriinista?



Tuskin ainakaan päänsärkyä.  :Leveä hymy:  Ja apteekista ostetut lääkkeet ovat kait yleensä testattuja ja noudattamalla annostusta voi nyt varmaan kohtuu turvallisesti käyttää. Myrkkypurkkijengillä tuntuu kuitenkin olevan enemmän kokeilunhalua ja omaa kroppaa käytetään koehenkilönä. Turvallista matkaa.

----------


## A R:nen

> Minkähänlaisen listan saisi aikaiseksi ihan vaikka aspiriinista?




4.4 Varoitukset ja käyttöön liittyvät varotoimet    
Valmisteen käytössä on noudatettava erityistä varovaisuutta:

-valmisteen käyttö saattaa heikentää naisen hedelmällisyyttä eikä sitä suositella raskautta yrittäville naisille.

-asetyylisalisyylihappohoidon lopettamista tulisi harkita naisilla, joilla on vaikeuksia tulla raskaaksi tai jotka ovat lapsettomuustutkimuksissa.

- jos valmistetta joudutaan käyttämään kahden ensimmäisen raskauskolmanneksen aikana (käyttö kolmen viimeisen raskauskuukauden aikana, ks. 4.3 ’Vasta-aiheet’).

- imetyksen aikana, etenkin käytettäessä suuria annoksia (yli 300 mg vuorokaudessa).

- potilailla, jotka ovat saaneet yliherkkyysoireita (esim. astmakohtauksia, ihoreaktioita, nuhaa) tulehduskipu- tai reumalääkkeistä tai erilaisista muista allergeeneista.

- potilailla, joilla on samanaikainen antikoagulanttilääkitys (esim. kumariinijohdannaiset tai hepariini).

-glukoosi-6-fosfaattidehydrogenaasipuutoksen yhteydessä.

- maksan tai munuaisten vajaatoiminnan yhteydessä. Myös sydämen toiminnanvajauksen yhteydessä voi turvotustaipumus lisääntyä.

- potilailla, joilla on kroonisia tai toistuvia maha- ja pohjukaissuolivaivoja samoin kuin muidenkin ruoansulatuskanavan sairauksien yhteydessä.

Potilaat, joilla on keuhkoastma, krooninen obstruktiivinen keuhkosairaus, heinänuha tai nenäpolyyppejä, voivat saada ei-steroidirakenteisista tulehduskipulääkkeistä astmakohtauksen, paikallista ihon tai limakalvojen turvotusta (Quincken ödeema) tai urtikariaa herkemmin kuin muut potilaat.

Asetyylisalisyylihappovalmisteita ei suositella ensisijaiseksi kuumelääkkeeksi lapsille ja nuorille, koska virustartuntojen yhteydessä ne saattavat lisätä Reye’n oireyhtymän vaaraa. Reye’n oireyhtymän oireisiin kuuluu akuutti enkefalopatia ja maksan toimintahäiriöitä; ensioireena mm. pitkään kestävää oksentelua.

4.5 Yhteisvaikutukset muiden lääkevalmisteiden kanssa sekä muut yhteisvaikutukset    
Aspirin® tablettien vaikuttava aine, asetyylisalisyylihappo, voimistaa veren hyytymistä estävien lääkkeiden (esim. kumariinijohdannaiset ja hepariini) vaikutusta.

Asetyylisalisyylihapon samanaikainen käyttö kortikosteroidien kanssa saattaa lisätä gastrointestinaalisen verenvuodon vaaraa.

Diureetit, ACE-estäjät sekä angiotensiini II-antagonistit: Tulehduskipulääkkeet saattavat vähentää diureettien (aldosteroniantagonistien esim.spirinolaktoni ja ’loop’-diureettien esim. furosemidi) ja muiden verenpainelääkkeiden (esim. enalapriili ja kaptopriili) verenpainetta laskevaa vaikutusta. ACE-estäjän/angiotensiini II-antagonistin yhtäaikainen annostelu syklo-oksigenaasi-inhibiittoreiden kanssa voi johtaa munuaistoiminnan heikentymiseen potilailla, joilla jo ennestään on munuaisten toimintahäiriö (esim. nestevajauksesta kärsivät ja iäkkäät potilaat). Seurauksena voi olla akuutti munuaisten vajaatoiminta, joka on kuitenkin yleensä palautuva. Ei-steroidisen tulehduskipulääkkeen ja ACE-estäjän/angiontensiini II-antagonistin yhdistelmää tulisi käyttää varoen, erityisesti iäkkäillä potilailla. Potilaiden tulisi olla riittävästi nesteytettyjä ja munuaistoiminnan seurantaa tulisi harkita yhdistelmälääkitystä aloitettaessa sekä määrävälein hoidon aikana.

Muiden ei-steroidirakenteisten anti-inflammatoristen aineiden vaikutukset ja haittavaikutukset saattavat myös lisääntyä asetyylisalisyylihapon samanaikaisen käytön yhteydessä.

Sulfonamidien vaikutukset ja haittavaikutukset samoin kuin sulfonyyliureoitten vaikutukset voivat myös voimistua tai lisääntyä samanaikaisessa käytössä asetyylisalisyylihapon kanssa.

Anti-inflammatoriset aineet lisäävät metotreksaatin hemotologista toksisuutta pienentämällä sen munuaispuhdistumaa. Salisylaatit syrjäyttävät lisäksi plasman proteiineihin sitoutuneen metotreksaatin.

Asetyylisalisyylihappoa tulee käyttää varoen tiklopidiinin ja muiden verihiutaleiden aggregaatiota estävien lääkeaineiden kanssa verenvuotoriskin vuoksi.

Digoksiinin, barbituraattien ja litiumin pitoisuudet plasmassa voivat nousta asetyylisalisyylihapon vaikutuksesta.

Asetyylisalisyylihapon on todettu nostavan natriumvalproaatin pitoisuuksia plasmassa (erityisesti vapaa natriumvalproaatti) ja voimistavan/lisäävän sen vaikutuksia ja haittavaikutuksia. Salisylaattien ja natriumvalproaatin samanaikaisessa käytössä on noudatettava varovaisuutta ja potilasta on seurattava huolellisesti.

Asetyylisalisyylihappo voi vähentää virtsahapon eritystä lisäävien kihtilääkkeiden (probenesidi) vaikutusta. Jo pienillä annoksilla asetyylisalisyylihappo vähentää virtsahapon eritystä. Siitä johtuen se saattaa laukaista kihdin potilailla, joilla virtsahapon eritys on jo ennestään vähentynyt.

Asetyylisalisyylihapon ja alkoholin samanaikainen käyttö voi lisätä maha-suolikanavan verenvuotojen vaaraa.

4.8 Haittavaikutukset    
Annoksesta riippuvia ruoansulatuskanavan oireita, kuten mahakipuja, pahoinvointia, ripulia, oksentelua, sekä etenkin suuremmilla annoksilla mikroverenvuotoa ruoansulatuskanavan limakalvolta (poikkeustapauksissa saattaa aiheuttaa anemian), voi esiintyä. Joskus saattaa syntyä ruoansulatuskanavan haavaumia, joihin voi liittyä verenvuotoa ja limakalvon perforaatiota.

Allergisia reaktioita, kuten urtikariaa, allergista nuhaa ja astmaa, esiintyy harvemmin.

Yksittäistapauksissa on kuvattu maksan (transaminaasiarvojen kohoamista) ja munuaisten toiminnan häiriöitä, hypoglykemiaa ja vakavia iho-oireita. Veren hyytymisaika voi pidentyä. Yksittäistapauksissa on raportoitu myös trombosytopeniaa.

Yliannostuksen oireina voi esiintyä myös huimausta ja tinnitusta, erityisesti lapsilla ja vanhuksilla.

----------


## Ola

> Yllättävää kyllä, mutta ns. särkylääkepäänsärky on tavallinen haittavaikutus särkylääkkeiden pitkäaikaisesta käytöstä.
> 
> "
> Päänsärkylääkkeitä voi kuitenkin käyttää vain rajallisen määrän ilman, että niistä seuraa vakavia haittavaikutuksia. Ensimmäiseksi kehittyvä haittavaikutus on päänsärky! Liikakäytön jatkuessa myös mahahaava tai maksa- tai munuaisvauriot ovat mahdollisia (ks. «Tulehduskipulääkkeiden turvallinen käyttö» 1)."



Haha, kiitos oikaisusta! Tosin kaikissa lääkkeissä varoitetaan pitkäaikaisesta käytöstä, menee ehkä lääkkeiden väärinkäytön puolelle, mistä dopingissakin usein on kyse. Mömmöt on tarkoitettu usein jonkun sairauden hoitoon, ei "terveen" ihmisen suorituskyvyn parantamiseen, mikä nyt tietty on itsestääänselvyys, liittyy kuitenkin aiheeseen kait.

----------


## erkkk

> Dekker said the drug use was a one-time mistake and that he wants to return to cycling to prove he achieved his past results because of his talent and his teams' help.
> 
> Uskoo, ken haluaa.



Epon napsuttelu alkoi varmaankin siinä vaiheessa kun junnuissa kaveria pieksänyt suomalainen kuski jäi yhdessä talvessa taakse. Aika kauan ehti käyttää ennen kuin jäi kiinni ja teki samalla ihan kohtalaisen tilin.

----------


## timoe

> Minkähänlaisen listan saisi aikaiseksi ihan vaikka aspiriinista?



*Haittavaikutukset*


Pidentynyt vuotoaika, vähentynyt trombosyyttiaggregaatio, Anemia, hypoprotrombinemia, trombosytopenia, agranulosytoosi, aplastinen anemia

Ylävatsakipu, pahoinvointi, oksentelu, ruoansulatuskanavan haavaumat ja verenvuoto, Ripuli, Ruoansulatuskanavan stenoosi, 

Maksavaurio, maksaentsyymien kohoaminen, Reyen oireyhtymä,

Allerginen ihottuma, Stevens-Johnsonin tai Lyellin oireyhtymä, erythema multiforme, purppura, erythema nodosum, herorraginen vaskuliitti

Munuaisten toiminnan häiriö, nesteretentio

Anafylaktinen reaktio 

(nää oli sarakkeissa jotka meni sekaisin, mutta lista on vaikuttava...aspiriinia ei tn hyväksyttäisi käsikauppaan jos se tulisi nyt markkinoille. Haitat tulee nimenomaan pitkäaikaiskäytössä ja yliannoksilla, juuri kuten jatkuvassa douppauksessakin..)


Ongelma on siinä että dopingaineina käytettäviä lääkkeitä otetaan moninkertaisina annoksina lääkinnälliseen käyttöön nähden. Melkein muuten voisi väittää, että jos lääkkeellä on tehoa, niin sillä yleensä on sivuvaikutuksiakin...varsinaisia ja todellisia täsmälääkkeitä on vähän. Esimerkiksi kilpirauhashormoni on elimistön oma aine, mutta puutostilassa sen liika-annoistelu voi johtaa hankaliin oireisiin jne. Sattuneesta syystä en itse lue kovin paljon lääkkeiden sivuvaikutuslistoja, jos jotain joudun nappaamaan...viimeksi antibiootit poskiontelovaivaan ja x 5 punktio...

----------


## OJ

> Ongelma on siinä että dopingaineina käytettäviä lääkkeitä otetaan moninkertaisina annoksina lääkinnälliseen käyttöön nähden. Melkein muuten voisi väittää, että jos lääkkeellä on tehoa, niin sillä yleensä on sivuvaikutuksiakin...varsinaisia ja todellisia täsmälääkkeitä on vähän.



Noita lääkkeitäkin käytetään doping-tarkoitukseen ihan eri määriä. Joku salihirmu voi piikittää pelkästään testosteronia gramman viikossa (tai enemmänkin). Kestävyysurheilijoiden annokset ovat hikisesti kymmenesosan kolistelijoiden satseista.

----------


## KLA

> Hurja paljastus: Astana-tallilla erityiskohtelu dopingtestauksessa



http://www.mtv3.fi/urheilu/muutlajit...68332?pyoraily

----------


## ketju44

Eipä yllätä , vaikka näin on ( olisi )

----------


## vetooo

*MTV3*

*Hurja paljastus: Astana-tallilla erityiskohtelu dopingtestauksessa*

Suomen kielellä: Kuivuin.  :Leveä hymy: 

Tässä tulikin nopea UCI:n kuittaus ranskalaistouppingherroille.

Ilman mitään värilaseja, odottelisin ennemmin Tourin 2008 uusintatestausten tuloksia kuin paljastelisin tällaisia hurjia, suorastaan breaking news -tasoisia uutisia.

----------


## OJ

> *MTV3*
> 
> *Hurja paljastus: Astana-tallilla erityiskohtelu dopingtestauksessa*
> 
> Suomen kielellä: Kuivuin. 
> 
> Tässä tulikin nopea UCI:n kuittaus ranskalaistouppingherroille.
> 
> Ilman mitään värilaseja, odottelisin ennemmin Tourin 2008 uusintatestausten tuloksia kuin paljastelisin tällaisia hurjia, suorastaan breaking news -tasoisia uutisia.



"We had discussions with the AFLD on what they think happened and we've told them what actually happened." :Leveä hymy:  Ja sama suomeksi "Ei siellä tommosta tapahtunut, te ootte hulluja kun tommosia kuvittelette havainneenne." :Leveä hymy: 

Eihän Astana voi olla likainen, se on täysi mahdottomuus, Kazakstanilainen talli, jonka listoilla ajavat kuskit ovat tunnettuja yli-inhimillisistä suorituksista ja tiimin johdossa oli herra, jonka johtamien tallien kuskit muuttuvat aaseista ravihevosiksi.

Mutta eipä noilla ole niin väliä niin kauan kun kuskit saavat startata tiimibussista. UCI on vaan sen verran mätä laitos, että tokkopa toi koskaan toteutuu.

EDIT: AFLD ainakin tekee jotain. Wada on melkein konkurssissa Landiksen niittaamisen takia ja UCI on mitä on.

----------


## kanttiinin tollo

> .. ja tiimin johdossa oli herra, jonka johtamien tallien kuskit muuttuvat aaseista ravihevosiksi.



Totaalisen OT:ta, mutta olikohan se Ferris Bueller's Day Off elokuvassa, jossa oli oikeussali(?)kohtaus ja kaveri vetosi siihen, että "sota muuttaa miehen..". Se oli hauska se.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## vetooo

> "We had discussions with the AFLD on what they think happened and we've told them what actually happened." Ja sama suomeksi "Ei siellä tommosta tapahtunut, te ootte hulluja kun tommosia kuvittelette havainneenne."



UCI ja AFLD ovat olleet tunnetusti jonkinverran törmäyskurssilla tässä viime vuosien saatossa. AFLD:n tekemää työtä arvostan ja UCI:lla on paljon opittavaa, miten dopingtestausta voitaisiin tehostaa ja kehittää. Kyse on ennen kaikkea yhteistyön syventämisestä.






> Eihän Astana voi olla likainen, se on täysi mahdottomuus, Kazakstanilainen talli, jonka listoilla ajavat kuskit ovat tunnettuja yli-inhimillisistä suorituksista ja tiimin johdossa oli herra, jonka johtamien tallien kuskit muuttuvat aaseista ravihevosiksi.



Näinhän se menee. Tällä kaudella tallissa ajavien saavutuksina on vaatimattomasti: 9 x Tourin voittoa (7 Armstrong, 2 Contador), 2 X Tourin kakkossijaa (2 Klöden), 2 x Tourin kolmossijaa (1 Leipheimer, 1 Armstrong), 1 x Giron voitto (1 Contador), 1 x Vueltan voitto (1 Contador),  1 x Vueltan kakkossija (1 Leipheimer), 1 x Vueltan kolmossija (1 Leipheimer), 27 x Tourin etappivoittoa (22 Armstrong, 3 Contador, 1 Popovitsh, 1 Leipheimer), 2 x Giron etappivoittoa (2 Rubiera), 5 x Vueltan etappivoittoa (2 Contador, 2 Leipheimer,  1 Paulinho), 2 x Tourin Maillot Blancia (1 Popovitsh, 1 Contador) etc. etc. 

Ehkä se on jopa oletettavaa, että Astanassa on/oli tällä kaudella suht kyvykästä ajajakaartia. Bruyneel tehnyt ihan vakuuttavaa jälkeä: useat edellä mainitut polkijoiden meriiteistä lähes kaikki ovat tulleet JB:n alaisuudessa. Bruyneelin valtakauden dopingkäryt 0, muihin talleihin siirtyneiden kavereiden kohdalla vähän enemmän kuin 0... Minun ajattelumallin mukaan jokainen on syytön kunnes toisin todistetaan. 






> Mutta eipä noilla ole niin väliä niin kauan kun kuskit saavat startata tiimibussista. UCI on vaan sen verran mätä laitos, että tokkopa toi koskaan toteutuu.



Kyllähän ASO muisti Astanaa muutaman kymmenen Sveitsin frangin sakoilla, kun Armstrong ja Contador myöhästyivät lähtökuittauksesta Tourin ensimmäisellä vikolla.






> EDIT: AFLD ainakin tekee jotain. Wada on melkein konkurssissa Landiksen niittaamisen takia ja UCI on mitä on.



Tästä olen pitkälti samaa mieltä. Tämä Landis-uutinen tuli pienenä yllätyksenä jos se pitää paikkansa (=WADA konkurssin partaalla).

----------


## OJ

> Tästä olen pitkälti samaa mieltä. Tämä Landis-uutinen tuli pienenä yllätyksenä jos se pitää paikkansa (=WADA konkurssin partaalla).



Landis-oikeudenkäynti maksoi Wadalle miljoonia. Ei ehkä konkurssin partaalla, mutta niiden pitää ihan oikeasti valkata taistelunsa huolella. Valitettavasti tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että isoihin kuvioihin ei lähdetä ellei tapaus ole aivan selvä.

Jos mä olisin sellaisen proffatiimin puikoissa, joka haluaa olla puhtaan urheilun keulakuva, niin mä en päästäisi ketään sellaisia henkilöitä tiimini lähelle, jotka ovat olleet haastettuna oikeuteen doping-tapauksessa. Vaikka tapaus olisikin sovittu oikeussalin ulkopuolella, niin uskottavuus siinä kärsii. Muutenkin satsikuvioissa ryvettyneet voisivat pysyä kaukana. Tulokset saattaisivat kyllä olla vähän vaatimattomampia.

----------


## vetooo

> Jos mä olisin sellaisen proffatiimin puikoissa, joka haluaa olla puhtaan urheilun keulakuva, niin mä en päästäisi ketään sellaisia henkilöitä tiimini lähelle, jotka ovat olleet haastettuna oikeuteen doping-tapauksessa. Vaikka tapaus olisikin sovittu oikeussalin ulkopuolella, niin uskottavuus siinä kärsii. Muutenkin satsikuvioissa ryvettyneet voisivat pysyä kaukana. Tulokset saattaisivat kyllä olla vähän vaatimattomampia.



Ketä sinä pidät uskottavimpana tallipomona? Minä olen Bruyneelin maineen täydellisestä puhtaudesta täysin samaa mieltä kanssasi. Se ei ole putipuhdas. Pidän Jonathan Vaughtersia luotettavimpana tiimipomona, kun puhutaan maineesta yleisellä tasolla. Täytyy kuitenkin muistaa, että Vaughters ajoi itse proffana näinä pahimpina 1990- ja 2000-luvun myrkkyvuosina. Ja olihan Vaughters myös Postimiehissä jonkusen kauden.

----------


## Deve

Bjarne Riis on uskottava tallipomo.

----------


## JuhoIlmari

Helsingin sanomat:


STT–DPA 			

  	 	  	 		     	  	  	  Rooma. Italialaispyöräilijä Gabriele Bosisio antoi syyskuun alussa kiellettyä epo-hormonia sisältäneen dopingnäytteen, italialaismedia kertoi tiistaina. 

  Bosisiota uhkaa kahden vuoden kilpailukielto. Bosisio, 29, voitti yhden etapin Italian ympäriajossa viime vuonna.

----------


## lynxlynx

> Helsingin sanomat:
> 
> 
> STT–DPA             
> 
>                                                  Rooma. Italialaispyöräilijä Gabriele Bosisio antoi syyskuun alussa kiellettyä epo-hormonia sisältäneen dopingnäytteen, italialaismedia kertoi tiistaina. 
> 
>   Bosisiota uhkaa kahden vuoden kilpailukielto. Bosisio, 29, voitti yhden etapin Italian ympäriajossa viime vuonna.



Sama juttu I-sanomissa. http://www.iltasanomat.fi/urheilu/uu...asp?id=1738200
Tallin toinen käry, tuleekohan lisää?

----------


## vetooo

Suomalaismedia on jälleen herännyt. Ja lienee ihan aiheesta.

_Pyöräilijä Mitch Comardo on hyväksynyt dopingista hänelle langetetun kahden vuoden kilpailukiellon. Yhdysvaltain antidopingtoimistosta USADA:sta kerrottiin, että Comardon antamasta näytteestä löytyi dopingcocktail._

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/urheilu/uu...asp?id=1738381

----------


## vetooo

AFLD:n puheenjohtaja Pierre Bordry kertoi keskiviikkona Pariisissa, että kaikki vuoden 2008 Tourissa annetut 17 näytettä ovat osoittautuneet jälkitutkimuksissakin negatiivisiksi. AFLD analysoi dopingnäytteet uudelleen mahdollisen CERA:n esiintymisen vuoksi.

----------


## wanderer

Itse pidän tunnustuksen jälkeistä Bjarnea yhtenä uskottavimmista. 
http://www.cyclingnews.com/editions/...or-may-26-2007
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drxNS7CwHWA

Tallien hommissa on vielä monen monta 80-90-luvun kuskia...

----------


## OJ

> Suomalaismedia on jälleen herännyt. Ja lienee ihan aiheesta.
> 
> _Pyöräilijä Mitch Comardo on hyväksynyt dopingista hänelle langetetun kahden vuoden kilpailukiellon. Yhdysvaltain antidopingtoimistosta USADA:sta kerrottiin, että Comardon antamasta näytteestä löytyi dopingcocktail._
> 
> http://www.iltasanomat.fi/urheilu/uu...asp?id=1738381



Lisää aiheesta http://www.velonews.com/article/98978

Lisäravinne taas syypäänä...

----------


## majis

http://www.mtv3.fi/urheilu/futis/uut...2009/10/970946
sama aihe eri laji

----------


## Ohiampuja

Sama aihe, mutta uusi selitys. En ole ennen kuullut tarinaa ampiaisen piston hoidosta.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Samuli

> http://www.mtv3.fi/urheilu/futis/uut...2009/10/970946
> sama aihe eri laji



Pelasiko Cannavaro Juventuksessa jo silloin kun lääkäri tarjoili epoa koko joukkueelle?

----------


## kanttiinin tollo

> Sama aihe, mutta uusi selitys. En ole ennen kuullut tarinaa ampiaisen piston hoidosta.



Minä olen. Tour de Lääns. Ikävä kyllä kortisonin dopingkäyttö tuossa Vaughtersinkin tapauksessa olisi ollut kyseessä -> keskeytys. Sen sijaan jos sitä ainetta lätkii haaroihin kesken kisan eikä kerro siitä kenellekään ja hommaa jälkikäteen tohtorilta reseptin....  :Cool:

----------


## buhvalo

> http://www.mtv3.fi/urheilu/futis/uut...2009/10/970946
> sama aihe eri laji



1kk kilpailukielto ja autoedun poisto.

----------


## vetooo

Lisää dopingsankareita ilmeisesti tiedossa - Markus Zberg.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/mark...used-of-doping

----------


## buhvalo

> 1kk kilpailukielto ja autoedun poisto.



No, eipä sentään.  Miljardipisniksissä se hommaa toimii hieman erilailla. 

http://www.mtv3.fi/urheilu/futis/uut...2009/10/973243

----------


## A R:nen

Niin kai kun Berlusconi ei omista yhtään pyöräilytallia.

Sinänsä tuo glukokortikosteroidien kielto taisi perustua johonkin tutkimukseen jossa jollain järjettömän isoilla annoksilla saatiin mahdollisesti jotain marginaalista hyötyä. (Ja lisäksihän kielto on voimassa vain kilpailuissa eikä silloinkaan koske kaikkia käyttötapoja. Mutta esimerkiksi Kyypakkaus väärään aikaan nautittuna on siis dopingia.)

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Kaikki glukokortikosteroidit ovat kiellettyjä suun kautta, peräsuoleen, suonensisäisesti tai lihaksensisäisesti annosteltuna.
> Keuhkoinhalaatioina, ihon alaisesti ja sisäisesti, nivelensisäisesti, nivelten ja jänteiden ympärille sekä epiduraalitilaan annostelluista glukokortikosteroideista tulee urheilijan tehdä lääkkeenkäyttöilmoitus voimassaolevan erivapausstandardin mukaisesti.
> Glukokortikosteroidit ovat kuitenkin sallittuja paikallisesti voiteina, tippoina tai suihkeina silmien, korvien, korvalehtien, poskionteloiden, suun limakalvojen, nenän, peräaukon ympäristön sekä ihon sairauksien hoitoon (mukaan lukien iontoforeettiset ja fonoforeettiset/sonoforeettiset antotavat) eikä käytöstä tarvitse tehdä erivapausanomusta eikä lääkkeenkäyttöilmoitusta.
> Glukokortikosteroideja testataan vain kilpailujen yhteydessä otetuista dopingnäytteistä. Lihaksensisäisesti tai paikallisesti ruiskeena annetut glukokortikosteroidit voivat näkyä testeissä jopa 8 viikkoa. Tabletteina tai keuhkoinhalaatioina annosteltuna niiden varoaika on noin 7 vrk.

----------


## A R:nen

Ja tuohon eteen pitää siis muistaa väliotsikko "II Kilpailuissa kielletyt aineet ja menetelmät" (tämäkin kerrataan aiemmin mainituissa UCI:n opetusvideoissa). Noiden käyttötapojen eriarvoisuus perustuu kai ihan siihen ettei esimerkiksi ihon tai limakalvojen läpi mitenkään saa niitä jättiannoksia imeytymään riittävän nopeasti että ne vaikuttaisivat suorituskykyyn.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Tässä juttu Vandenbroucken kuolemasta, olikos hänellä doping-taustaa? Alkoholia taisi kulua...

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/articl...ad-at-34-23570

----------


## Mr.Auer

Ja taas:

http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2009...11966_uu.shtml

Alkometri osoitti juuri ja juuri sallittuja lukemia. Huumetesteri puolestaan antoi positiivisen tuloksen. Mies oli ollut edellisenä iltana viihteellä.

- Olin ottanut pari viivaa kavereitten kanssa, mutta en uskonut että se näkyisi vielä seuraavana päivänä, Halme ihmettelee.

Lue kaikki Halmeen kommentit kärystä tiistain Iltalehdestä.

 :Nolous:

----------


## Mikrometri

Tonyn tapauksessa tuo lasketaan tilastotappioksi ja joka tapauksessa kyse on ollut puhtaasta viihdekäytöstä. Ja vain pari viivaa. Mitä tuossa on ihmeteltävää?

----------


## TetedeCourse

Surullista jos näin on:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/drug...enbrouckes-bed

----------


## erkkk

> Tässä juttu Vandenbroucken kuolemasta, olikos hänellä doping-taustaa? Alkoholia taisi kulua...



Jos jollakin ajajalla oli Doping tausta niin Vandenbroucke oli se ajaja. Ainakaan ketään systemaattisesti nalkkiin jäänyttä ajajaa ei tule mieleen, tosin yleensä kama on tullut ilmi muualta kuin testissä. Kertaalleen yrittänyt itsemurhaa. 

90-luvun lopulla eräs proffa sanoi että kolme yli-inhimillisintä ajajaa pelotonissa on Pantani, Vahvakäsi ja FVB-silloin kun sattui olemaan kunnossa. Yksi vielä iloisesti porskuttaa. Käsittääkseni FVB:n treenimetodit oli jo aikoinaan jatkuvaa rynkytystä, eli tuo ilosanoma mitä pk-on turhaa ketjussa viljellään. Kaveri tosin oli jo junnuissa maailman huipulla.

----------


## asb

Veritulppa lyhyen ajan sisällä siitä, kun oli tehnyt pitkän reittilennon Senegaliin. Sehän ei ole mikään harvinainen tapaus. Onko hänen käytämillään aineilla vaikutus veritulpan syntymisherkkyyteen?

Edit: Googlasinpa itse: "EPO:n sakeuttama veri taas voi johtaa veritulppaan" sanoo virallinen lähde (http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doping).

----------


## J T K

Tuossa jutussa mainitaan että insuliinia käytetään pyöräilyssä dopingtarkoituksissa. Mihin ihmeeseen sillä pyritään? Terve ihiminen on aika äkkiä pois pelistä jos menee shottailemaan insuliinia elimistöönsä.

"but insulin is known to be used in cycling for doping purposes"

----------


## vetooo

Ranskalaiset tutkivat Tourissa löytyneitä epäilyttäviä ruiskuja, joiden uskotaan kuuluneen Astanalle, kertoo L'Equipe. Olisi varmasti hyvä, että joku fransesöö-taitoinen suomentaisi jutun pääkohdat ja varmistaisi, etten ymmärtänyt jutun ideaa täysin väärin.

L'Equipe: http://www.lequipe.fr/Cyclisme/breve...re-astana.html
Cyclingnews: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/asta...tion-in-france
AP: http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/...txuNAD9BA7J481

----------


## asb

> Olisi varmasti hyvä, että joku fransesöö-taitoinen suomentaisi jutun pääkohdat ja varmistaisi, etten ymmärtänyt jutun ideaa täysin väärin.



Googlen kääntäjä (http://translate.google.com/) sanoo, että ranskalaisilla on taas "hyvä syy" hutkia Armstrongia ennen, kuin yhtään mitään on tutkittu.

----------


## erkkk

> Tuossa jutussa mainitaan että insuliinia käytetään pyöräilyssä dopingtarkoituksissa. Mihin ihmeeseen sillä pyritään? Terve ihiminen on aika äkkiä pois pelistä jos menee shottailemaan insuliinia elimistöönsä.
> 
> "but insulin is known to be used in cycling for doping purposes"



Tuolla aika identtinen kysymys vastauksineen http://velonews.com/article/3657

Kaveri vaan minusta missaa pointin, käsittääkseni kestävyyslajeissa insuliinia käytetään enemmänkin lisäenergian takia. Ladataan nopeammin ja paremmin glykogeenivarastoja, palaudutaan. Riskit on kovat, mutta pyöräily on kovaa.

----------


## OJ

> Sinänsä tuo glukokortikosteroidien kielto taisi perustua johonkin tutkimukseen jossa jollain järjettömän isoilla annoksilla saatiin mahdollisesti jotain marginaalista hyötyä. (Ja lisäksihän kielto on voimassa vain kilpailuissa eikä silloinkaan koske kaikkia käyttötapoja. Mutta esimerkiksi Kyypakkaus väärään aikaan nautittuna on siis dopingia.)



Glukokortisooni kasvattaa glykogeenivarastoja ja tehostaa glukoosin käyttöä työvaiheen aikana. On ihan totta, että kyseessä ei ole joidenkin muiden kortisoonien tapainen aine, mutta ihan aiheesta se on kiellettyjen listalla.

----------


## OJ

> Tuolla aika identtinen kysymys vastauksineen http://velonews.com/article/3657
> 
> Kaveri vaan minusta missaa pointin, käsittääkseni kestävyyslajeissa insuliinia käytetään enemmänkin lisäenergian takia. Ladataan nopeammin ja paremmin glykogeenivarastoja, palaudutaan. Riskit on kovat, mutta pyöräily on kovaa.







> Insulin supports glucose uptake out of the bloodstream and into the cells, especially to muscle and liver, where it is stored as glycogen. It also drags protein into the muscle cells along with the glucose.



Eikös se tossa tullut aika hyvin? Tosin seuraavassa se sitten kertoo, että elimistö ihan luonnollisesti hoitaa hommat ihan riittävän hyvin. Kyllähän se elimistö palautuu, mutta kun naapuri istuu tipassa kisan jälkeen ja lisäboostia otetaan vielä insuliinilla, niin naapurilla on seuraavana päivänä uudet jalat. Tohtorilta irtoaa kyllä aika erikoista juttua.

----------


## J T K

> Tuolla aika identtinen kysymys vastauksineen http://velonews.com/article/3657
> 
> Kaveri vaan minusta missaa pointin, käsittääkseni kestävyyslajeissa insuliinia käytetään enemmänkin lisäenergian takia. Ladataan nopeammin ja paremmin glykogeenivarastoja, palaudutaan. Riskit on kovat, mutta pyöräily on kovaa.



Huh huh, ei voi muuta sanoa  :Vihainen: 

Eipä voisi enempää kävellä heikoilla jäillä tuossa touhussa. Mutta kuten sanoit, riskejä otetaan. Itse sanon vain että älkää prkl kukaan ikinä missään menkö pistämään insuliinia jos ette ole diabeetikkoja. Ette oikeasti tiedä kuinka ohut se jään pinta onkaan...vedät pikkasenkaan liikaa insuliinia niin makaatkin koomassa hetken päästä tai jotain muuta näppärää. Ja kovan rasituksen jälkeen tämä vaikutus on vielä julmetusti voimakkaampi.

----------


## vetooo

MTV3 alkaa päästä vauhtiin! Pöllölaaksossa on taas kunnon uutisointipolitiikka päällä. Ei voi muuta kuin kiittää kyseistä firmaa, etteivät tajua pyöräilystä itse lajina yhtään mitään, mutta hallitsevat tämän negatiivisten asioiden uutisoinnin paremmin kuin mikään muu taho Suomessa.  Karhuvaara ainakin itse tietää, että hänen talossaan uutisoidaan kovin tutuista asioista. Lisäksi toimitus voisi kysyä Jukka Pakkaselta sanan "Tour" oikeista sijamuodoista. 

http://www.mtv3.fi/urheilu/muutlajit...74168?pyoraily

----------


## Soolo

> Ranskalaiset tutkivat Tourissa löytyneitä epäilyttäviä ruiskuja, joiden uskotaan kuuluneen Astanalle, kertoo L'Equipe. Olisi varmasti hyvä, että joku fransesöö-taitoinen suomentaisi jutun pääkohdat ja varmistaisi, etten ymmärtänyt jutun ideaa täysin väärin.
> 
> L'Equipe: http://www.lequipe.fr/Cyclisme/breve...re-astana.html
> Cyclingnews: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/asta...tion-in-france
> AP: http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/...txuNAD9BA7J481



Ranskikset haluavat lööppejä, useiden eri tallien epämääräisiä ruiskuja ja veridoping menetelmiä (tyhjiä veripusseja?) tutkitaan, ei siis ainoastaan Astanan.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/othe...ng/8305492.stm

Miten tutkijat voivat tietää jos ruiskut ym. epäilyttävät asiat kuuluvat tallien henkilökunnalle?

----------


## kontio

K-P Kyrö sitä insuliinihommaa on vihjaillut aikanaan hiihtopiireissä.

Enkä ihmettelisi, vaikka Jamaikan pikajuoksujoukkueenkin hotellista jotain insuliiniruiskuja löytyisi...

----------


## vetooo

Lance Armstrong Twitterissä: _SSDD (Same Shit, Different Day)_.

----------


## viller

Kuvaa kyllä hienosti mm. Iltasanomien linjaa se että viime viikolla uutisoivat Mitch Comardon doping-kärystä. Kaveri kuitenkin ihan jopa yhdysvaltalainen amatööripyöräilijä. Saman lajin SM-kisoista ei tainnut olla ko. lehdessä tänä vuonna mainintaa.

----------


## Brunberg

Kehonrakennuspiireissä tuota insua käytetään enemmänkin, taikana taitaa olla että ei käytetä pitkäkestoista insuliinia vaan nopeasti vaikuttavaa kamaa joka vaikuttaa samalla lyhyen aikaa. Voi olla, että muistan väärin mutta jotain tämän tyylistä se oli, se pitkävaikutteinen taisi olla sitä saatanan vaarallista tavaraa.

edit. muistin oikein, hidas insu on vaarallista, nopea on urheilijalle hyödyllinen doping-aine.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> MTV3 alkaa päästä vauhtiin! Pöllölaaksossa on taas kunnon uutisointipolitiikka päällä. http://www.mtv3.fi/urheilu/muutlajit...74168?pyoraily



Sama laulu se on kilpailija-konsernissakin...
http://www.iltasanomat.fi/urheilu/uu...asp?id=1740637

----------


## asb

> Kuvaa kyllä hienosti mm. Iltasanomien linjaa se että viime viikolla uutisoivat Mitch Comardon doping-kärystä. Kaveri kuitenkin ihan jopa yhdysvaltalainen amatööripyöräilijä. Saman lajin SM-kisoista ei tainnut olla ko. lehdessä tänä vuonna mainintaa.



Olet väärässä: http://www.iltasanomat.fi/urheilu/uu...asp?id=1719395

 :Hymy:

----------


## KLA

Pitkä teksti ja vain hatarasti aihetta sivuava, mutta niin uskomattoman käsittämätön juttu, että pakko oli laittaa linkki tänne. Muistaako joku muu vielä pelaajan nimeltä Theo Fleury... joka Tapparassakin aikanaan pelasi.

http://blogit.hs.fi/nieminen/?p=212

----------


## vetooo

> Pitkä teksti ja vain hatarasti aihetta sivuava, mutta niin uskomattoman käsittämätön juttu, että pakko oli laittaa linkki tänne. Muistaako joku muu vielä pelaajan nimeltä Theo Fleury... joka Tapparassakin aikanaan pelasi.
> 
> http://blogit.hs.fi/nieminen/?p=212



Hyvin muistan. Pelasi aikoinaan Tapparassa ja näin miehen kertaalleen kaukalossa livenä. Se oli aikoinaan Matinkylän legendaarisessa peltiladossa loppuvuodesta 1994. Fleury laittoi sellaisia propellikiekkoja vajaasta puolesta kentästä pari kappaletta ja toinen niistä jysähti Kiekko-Espoon ylärimaan. Fleury oli kentän pienin mies, mutta hivenen pidempi kuin ammattipyöräilyn lyhin parivaljakko Alexander Botsharov ja Samuel Dumoulin.

Fleuryn elämä oli aika värikästä. Hän joutui paitsioon jääkiekosta vuonna 2003, kun kieltäytyi päihdehoito-ohjelmasta. Pyöräilyssä minulle tulee mieleen lähinnä Tom Boonenin kokissekoilut ja Jan Ullrichin kännitoilailut auton kanssa muutamine kiellettyine piristeineen.

----------


## vetooo

*"Ullrich asioi Fuentesin klinikalla 24 kertaa vuosien 2003-2006 aikana"*

http://www.velonews.com/article/9930...ies-documented

----------


## KLA

> Pyöräilijä Liias kahden vuoden kilpailukieltoon



http://yle.fi/urheilu/lajit/muut/200...on_164195.html

----------


## MTBVespa

> http://yle.fi/urheilu/lajit/muut/200...on_164195.html




Oikeus on voittanut!!!!

----------


## YT

Mutta mikä oli se aine, josta käry kävi?

----------


## wanderer

> http://yle.fi/urheilu/lajit/muut/200...on_164195.html



=> Linja-ajon Suomen mestari 2009: Marko Leppämäki, Velo8  :Cool:

----------


## viller

Pyöräilyunionin tiedote.





> Testin analysoineen laboratorion ilmoituksen mukaan näyte on sisältänyt ATD:a (androst-1,4,6-trien-3,17-dionia), boldenonia sekä 5ß-androstenolonia.

----------


## J T K

Hyvä puoli tässä on se että naraus kävi ja kilpailukielto tuli kuten kuuluu. Se, että kaveri piiloutuu edelleen tuon lausuntonsa taakse on taasen aika heikoilla jäillä, eipä tuohon taida oikeasti uskoa juuri kukaan? Mutta, sitä nyt on turha nykypäivänä odotella että asioita sanottaisiin oikeasti niin kuin ne ovat, valitettavasti. Toivotaan kuitenkin että Liias palaa tositoimiin uudelta pohjalta 2v päästä ja ilmeinen lahjakkuus ei jää hyödyntämättä.

----------


## NoNo

> Hyvä puoli tässä on se että naraus kävi ja kilpailukielto tuli kuten kuuluu. Se, että kaveri piiloutuu edelleen tuon lausuntonsa taakse on taasen aika heikoilla jäillä, eipä tuohon taida oikeasti uskoa juuri kukaan? .



 Tai sitten on lisäravinteissa oikeasti potkua ? Liekö enää myyntikelpoisia apteekin ulkopuolella ? SM-kisat jää sitten väliin kolmelta vuodelta.

----------


## MTBVespa

> Pyöräilyunionin tiedote. 
> 
> _Testin analysoineen laboratorion ilmoituksen mukaan näyte on sisältänyt ATD:a (androst-1,4,6-trien-3,17-dionia), boldenonia sekä 5ß-androstenolonia._



Ja kansankielellä mitä sieltä on löytynyt? Buusteria vai jotain tujumpaa?

----------


## OJ

> Ja kansankielellä mitä sieltä on löytynyt? Buusteria vai jotain tujumpaa?



Todennäköisesti kyseessä ollut toi Novedex XT.

Ja onhan tossa aineessa potkua, mutta ei tolla lihakset kasva. Palautumisessa toi jeesaa vähäsen, mutta kuten nähty, niin käry käy aika herkästi.

----------


## trauma

Juu... Minäkin uskon että positiivinen tulos on tullut siitä Novedex XT:stä. Wepistä katsottuna se sisältää juuri jotain tuollaisia kummallisennimisiä yhdisteitä. Ja niinhän se Seppäläkin jo totesi että ei siinä mitään "jäämiä" tarvitse olla, koska purkin tuoteselosteessa mainitut aineetkin ovat kiellettyjä.

Sikäli kun näitä aineita tunnen, niin käry ei ole käynyt testosteronista. Nämä testesteronibuusterit ovat siinä mielessä ihan huuhaata, että niistä ei aiheudu edes testosteronikäryjä... 

trauma

----------


## KaisaTheKissa

Hah hah. Olen vahingoniloinen!

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Hyvä puoli tässä on se että naraus kävi ja kilpailukielto tuli kuten kuuluu. Se, että kaveri piiloutuu edelleen tuon lausuntonsa taakse on taasen aika heikoilla jäillä, eipä tuohon taida oikeasti uskoa juuri kukaan? Mutta, sitä nyt on turha nykypäivänä odotella että asioita sanottaisiin oikeasti niin kuin ne ovat, valitettavasti. Toivotaan kuitenkin että Liias palaa tositoimiin uudelta pohjalta 2v päästä ja ilmeinen lahjakkuus ei jää hyödyntämättä.



Samaa mieltä. Näyttää kuitenkin siltä ,ettei mitään ns. kovia kamoja ole käytetty. Eli tuosta buusterista peräisin ovat aineet.
Eli kaksi vuotta ja sitten takaisin tositoimiin.
Ja nyt sitten hiukan viisaampana.

----------


## erkkk

> Kielto on minusta liian lyhyt. Liias on iltapäivälehden haastattelussa kertonut käyttäneensä Testosteroidi Buusteria. ADT:n säännöt on yksiselitteiset joten neljä vuotta olisi ollut ok.



Kaksi vuotta on linjassa aiempien vastaavien rangaistusten kanssa. Lajin imagoon tuli kotimaassa sellainen ruttu ettei moista ole näkynyt aikoihin, siinä mielessä liiton päräyttämän rangaistuksen ymmärtää hyvin.

Mites muuten liitto suhtautuu noihin kuntoajoihin sun muihin, joissa kuitenkin otetaan aikaa. Eikös säännöstö kiellä lisenssiurheilijaa kilpailemasta kilpailukiellon omaavan urheilijan kanssa, tai liiton ulkopuolisessa kilpailussa.

----------


## onnimanni

> Siis kovempana kuskina kuin kärähtäneenä ? En sitä toki toivo, että miehen pyöräily tähän loppuu. Lähtisin siitä, että palaa entisestä oppineena kuskina.
> 
> 
> Syö varmasti, jos tuon tuomion jälkeen vielä kokee ne oikeasti voittaneensa ja arvostaa mitaleitaan . Minä olen pahoillani ainoastaan niiden lukuisten kilpailijoiden puolesta, joilta kilpailutilanteessa huijaamalla vietiin mitali. Esim. neljänneksi ajaneet ja muutkin ehkä arvostaisivat mitaliaan enemmän tai ainakin kenties eri tavalla jos olisivat saaneet sen kouraan heti kilpailun jälkeen.
> 
> Ja vielä se fiilispuoli, saada sijoitusta vastaava mitali kouraan heti kisapaikalla tai vasta nyt tämän episodin jälkeen "postitse", saa valita.



Vaikkapa niin. Tosiasia on, että käry  kävi. Oli mitkä syyt tahansa kyseessä. Voi kuulostaa hypoteesilta, mutta ellei normaaliravinnolla saavuteta sitä mihin ollaan tähtäämässä, niin ei se ole loppupeleissä sen arvoista.

----------


## Sidi2

> Kaksi vuotta on linjassa aiempien vastaavien rangaistusten kanssa. *Lajin imagoon tuli kotimaassa sellainen ruttu* ettei moista ole näkynyt aikoihin, siinä mielessä liiton päräyttämän rangaistuksen ymmärtää hyvin.



Ja jos kadun mieheltä kysytään, niin moniko tietää kyseisestä kärystä? Promille? Sekin pyöräilijän sukulainen... Kyllä se uutisoitiin niin matalalla profiililla. Vertaa Lahti... Meidän onneksemme Suomalaiset lehdet kirjoittavat mieluummin jonkun  Saksalaisen takarivin ajajan tunnustuksen Epon käytöstä 12 vuoden takaa, kun tarvi vähän rahaa, kuin kotimaan mestarin kärystä.

----------


## DzeiDzei

> Ja jos kadun mieheltä kysytään, niin moniko tietää kyseisestä kärystä? Promille? Sekin pyöräilijän sukulainen...



Lauantaina kaverin kanssa kattottiin tekstiteeveestä urheulutuloksia ja omiin silmiin osui heti sivu "...Liias kärysi..." ja sanoin heti että katoppa tuo sivu 204. Kaveri heti kysyi "et kukas toi on? Ai pyöräilijä" Ja vasta kun oli sivun lukenu ni tajus, että sehän on suomalainen. Eli ei todellakaan normipenkkiurheilja (varsinkaan pallopelejä enimmäkseen seuraava) saatikka sitten joku kadunmies (joka ei muutenkaan urheilua seuraa) tiedä tästä kärystä mitään, vaikka meistä (pyöräilyharrastajista) tuntuu, että tätä on jo koko syksy jauhettu kuumimpana uutisena.

----------


## Junnuraita

No kun kuntoajo ei vaadi lisenssiä niin kuka vaan voi osallistua.Eri asia on tietysti se haluaako järjestäjät että pannassa oleva henkilö osallistuu.
Ajo Raimondas Rumsas ja Vino kuntoajoja italiassa kilpailukillon aikana.Mut järjestäjät kutsuivat heidät koska kuulema hyvää pr.
Tässä tapauksessa SPU haluaa vaan olla pätemässä ja kieltämässä lisenssiajajia osallistumasta kuntotapahtumiin.Et ei vaan olisi siitä että nyt SPU ei pysty rahastaa järjestävää tahoa kun eivät ole SPU alla????

----------


## ketju44

> Tässä tapauksessa SPU haluaa vaan olla pätemässä ja kieltämässä lisenssiajajia osallistumasta kuntotapahtumiin.



Mahtaisko kumminkaan?

----------


## Junnuraita

Ei mun miellestä koska mikä taho tahansa saa järjestää kuntotapahtuman oli sitten juoksu,tsygäily,melonta jne.Poliisipiiri näsitä asioista päättää.SPU ei voi millään kieltää lisenssiajajan osallistumista.
Sitä en osaa sanoa jos joku seura joka on SPU alainen järjestää kuntotapahtuman ja kilpailukiellossa oleva ajaja osallistuu.Mut pitää ottaa selvää.
Loogisesti ajateltu kaikki jolla on polkupyörä ja kypärä saa osallistua.Eihän säännöissä mitään eritysesti muutakaan mainita.
Osallistu tänän vuonna 3 kilpailukiellossa olevaa henkilöä Vätteriin.Mut se tietysti on ruotsissa :Hymy:

----------


## asb

> No kun kuntoajo ei vaadi lisenssiä niin kuka vaan voi osallistua.



Väärin meni. Luetaan sääntökirjaa (uci.ch, etsi itse, helppo löytää):





> 320. No License-Holder who has been declared Ineligible may, during the period of Ineligibility, participate in any capacity in an _Event or activity_ (other than authorized anti-doping education or rehabilitation programs) authorized, recognized or organized by UCI, a Continental Confederation, a National Federation, or any other Signatory, Signatory’s member organization, or a club or other member organization of any Continental Confederation or National Federation of UCI or another Signatory or Signatory’s member organization, or in Competitions authorized or organized by any professional league or any international or national level Event organization.



Elikkä UCI:n mukaan kaikenlainen osallistuminen SPU:n jäsenseuran järjestämään toimintaan on kielletty (pl. antidopingtyö).


Muttamutta, saako osallistua TdH:iin, jonka järjestää osakeyhtiö?  :Hymy:  Onko "mikäsenniminytolikaan" Oy allekirjoittanut UCI:n antidoping-politiikan?







> Ei mun miellestä koska mikä taho tahansa saa järjestää kuntotapahtuman oli sitten juoksu,tsygäily,melonta jne.Poliisipiiri näsitä asioista päättää.SPU ei voi millään kieltää lisenssiajajan osallistumista.



Ei voikaan. Mutta SPU voi kyllä evätä lisenssin, jos sellaisen hakemiselle tulee joskus myöhemmin tarvetta. Kyseessä olisi siis n.s. omaehtoinen kilpailukiellon pidennys.

----------


## A R:nen

Ja lisenssi on siis oikeasti vapaaehtoisesti tehty sopimus joka velvoittaa urheilijan noudattamaan lajin sääntöjä (ml doping-). Sinänsä muihin kuin virallisiin kilpailuihin (ja muihin hyväksyttyihin tapahtumiin) osallistuminen on kielletty kaikilta lisenssinhaltijoilta (1.2.019), mutta liekö tuota esimerkiksi Suomessa sovellettu ihan hiljattain. Kai tuon on lähinnä tarkoitus estää kokonaisen rinnakkaisen kilpailujärjestelmän syntyminen (säilyttää UCI:n kattojärjestömonopoli UCI:n pyöräilyksi katsomissa lajeissa).

----------


## Deve

Siis jos aloittaa kilpailemisen ja ottaa lisenssin niin enkö saa osallistua kuntoajoihin? Eihän Räikkönenkään saisi silloin ajaa meidän tavisten seassa motarilla.

----------


## Junnuraita

Saa osallistua koske ei ainakaan kiellä sitä.Ota vaan lisenssi ja aja kuntoajoja silloin kun huvittaa.Näillä mennään!

----------


## A R:nen

> Siis jos aloittaa kilpailemisen ja ottaa lisenssin niin enkö saa osallistua kuntoajoihin? Eihän Räikkönenkään saisi silloin ajaa meidän tavisten seassa motarilla.



Ei siellä motarilla oikein saisi kilpailla ilman lisenssiäkään...

Tapahtuman kutsuminen kuntoajoksi tuskin on kovin olennainen osa sen arvioinnissa, onko kyse kilpailusta vai ei. Ja toisaalta SPU:n kuntotapahtumakalenterissa olevien kilpailunomaistenkaan kuntoajojen osalta tätä arviointia ei siis edes ole tarpeen tehdä.

----------


## Hans Opinion

Hans ymmärtää asian siten että SPUn alaisella zeuralla on kilpilukiellon suhteen velvollisuus olla päästämättä dopingista narahatanutta viivalle. Mikäli SPUn ei ole mitään kytköstä viivalle päästäminen on järjestäjän moraalista kiini, "villin kisan" järjestäjä laatii itse omat säännöt eikä rajoituksia voi asettaa kuin viranomainen (poliisi).

Seuraava menee vähän ofariksi mutta pakko vähän taustoida "villejä kisoja".

SPUlle tilanne on hankala kun kuntopyöräily tapahtumat tuntuvat kasvavan kovalla vauhdilla ja irtaantuyvan koko ajan enemmän kattojärjestöstä. Tästä unioni saa kyllä syyttää itseään, se nukkui pahasti ohi onnensa ja suorastaan ajoi pienemmat seurat järjestämään kuntoajoja. Lisensittömät pyöräilijät ovat unohtuneet kattojärjestöltä kokokonaan ja kun seurat eivät halunneet suvaita SPUn välistävetoa (kilpailumaksut) ja sääntöpakkoa (aiheuttaa kustannuksia) niin tilanne on se että kuntoajoissa on viivalla väkeä kuin pro-tourilla ja samaan aikaan elite ja varsinkin kilpa sarjat kärsivät osaanottajapulasta.

Tämä liittyy välillisesti doping asiaan siten että syntyy selkeä ristiriita kun lisenssikuskit ajavat "villeissä kisoissa"... vaikka em. kisajärjestäjät ilmoittaisivat noudattavansa SPUn dopinglinjausta niin virallisella dopingvalvonnalla (ADT) ei ole oikeuksia tulla tekemään testejä "villiin kisaan". Poliisi voi tulla valvomaan lain noudattamista dopingin suhteen mutta eiväthän he tee testetjä.

Tässä tämä problematiikka on; kuntoajoissa voisi ajaa doupattuna hyvin pienellä kiinijäämisriskillä. Vaikka puhutaan Suomen kokoisesta pyöräilymaasta niin tuntuu se doping löytävän tännekin joten ongelma on olemassa.

----------


## A R:nen

> Tämä liittyy välillisesti doping asiaan siten että syntyy selkeä ristiriita kun lisenssikuskit ajavat "villeissä kisoissa"... vaikka em. kisajärjestäjät ilmoittaisivat noudattavansa SPUn dopinglinjausta niin virallisella dopingvalvonnalla (ADT) ei ole oikeuksia tulla tekemään testejä "villiin kisaan".



On jos niin osallistujien kanssa sovitaan. Mallia voi katsoa vaikka HCM:n säännöistä.

----------


## KaisaTheKissa

Joo, kuntoajossa on hyvin pieni kiinnijäämisriski jos douppaa koska koko riskiä ei ole olemassa. Kuka tahansa saa pumpata ittensä täyteen epoa ja anfetamiinia ja ties mitä muuta mukavaa eikä kellään ole siihen mitään sanomista saa kuntotapahtumaan osallistua. Kukaan ei voi tulla vaatimaan että kuse kuppiin. No, poliisi ehkä jos on vetänyt mömmöjä joiden tarkoitus on tulla hyvälle tuulelle ja hymyilllä.

----------


## Pekka L

Vähän OT... satuin vilkaisemaan tota foorumin kalenteria. SPU:n tiedote on päivätty 17.10, 16.10. on tarinamme sankarin syntymäpäivä. Liki meni ettei ollut "synttärilahja" :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Ola

> Joo, kuntoajossa on hyvin pieni kiinnijäämisriski jos douppaa koska koko riskiä ei ole olemassa. Kuka tahansa saa pumpata ittensä täyteen epoa ja anfetamiinia ja ties mitä muuta mukavaa eikä kellään ole siihen mitään sanomista saa kuntotapahtumaan osallistua. Kukaan ei voi tulla vaatimaan että kuse kuppiin. No, poliisi ehkä jos on vetänyt mömmöjä joiden tarkoitus on tulla hyvälle tuulelle ja hymyilllä.



Jos on lisenssi niin kait sitä voidaan vaatia out of competition testi, millon vaan? Ja ei sitä nyt mitä vaan saa itteensä pumpata, mainitsemasi amfetamiini on huume eiks vaan?

----------


## KaisaTheKissa

> Jos on lisenssi niin kait sitä voidaan vaatia out of competition testi, millon vaan? Ja ei sitä nyt mitä vaan saa itteensä pumpata, mainitsemasi amfetamiini on huume eiks vaan?



Niin, tarkoitin että jos ei ole lisenssiä. Ja toisaalta, jos on kilpailukielto sopingkäryn vuoksi, niin minkä vuoksi sitten kukaan ottaisi lisenssiä kun kahden vuoden aikana ei voi kilpailla. Eli jos käry käy, niin vetää lisenssit vessanpöntöstä alas ja vetelee vaan mömmöä kaksi vuotta rauhassa. Sitten voi ennen ekaa kisaa lopettaa hyvissä ajoin ja olla "puhdas" rangaistuksen jälkeen.

Vähän tuntuu että jotkut ammattilaiset hoitaa asian näin.

Amfetamiinia ainakin joskus annettiin lääkkeeksi ylipainoon. Jos on hipoista palaamassa, niin sanoo, että on dieetillä...

----------


## A R:nen

Amfetamiini on dopingaineena kielletty vain kilpailujen yhteydessä. Rikoslain siihen suhtautumisen selvittäminen jätetään triviaalina harjoitustehtäväksi.

----------


## erkkk

> Eli jos käry käy, niin vetää lisenssit vessanpöntöstä alas ja vetelee vaan mömmöä kaksi vuotta rauhassa. Sitten voi ennen ekaa kisaa lopettaa hyvissä ajoin ja olla "puhdas" rangaistuksen jälkeen.
> 
> Vähän tuntuu että jotkut ammattilaiset hoitaa asian näin.



Tossa pitää ilmoittaa etukäteen että aikoo lunastaa lisenssin, muistaakseni puoli vuotta ennen kilpailukiellon päättymistä pitää olla valmis kusemaan purkkiin 24/7. Siitä meneekö testit palaavan urheilijan pussista vai maksaako ne liitto/adt ei mulla ole mitään hajua. Boldenoni näkyy testeissä parhaimmillaan 1,5v ottamisesta, joten siinäkin mielessä kahden vuoden istuminen on järkevämpää kuin reilu vuosi  :Leveä hymy: 

Jäähän tuossa tietysti reilu vuosi peliaikaa kerätä sitä massaa, mitä tiristellä vikan vuoden kevät. Jos nyt jollekin pyöräilijälle toi Ulletaktiikka oikeasti pelaa, noi opit kannattaisi vaan jättää sinne kuntosalille.

----------


## Ola

> Niin, tarkoitin että jos ei ole lisenssiä. Ja toisaalta, jos on kilpailukielto sopingkäryn vuoksi, niin minkä vuoksi sitten kukaan ottaisi lisenssiä kun kahden vuoden aikana ei voi kilpailla. Eli jos käry käy, niin vetää lisenssit vessanpöntöstä alas ja vetelee vaan mömmöä kaksi vuotta rauhassa. Sitten voi ennen ekaa kisaa lopettaa hyvissä ajoin ja olla "puhdas" rangaistuksen jälkeen.
> 
> Vähän tuntuu että jotkut ammattilaiset hoitaa asian näin.



Ei taida olla niin yksinkertaista: kärynnyt urheilja on testauksen piirissä. Vain jos kirjallisesti ilmoittaa lopettansa urheilun, ei kuulu dopingtestauksen piiriin. Jos haluu takaisin, niin on oltava testauksen piirissä toimintakiellon aikaa vastaava aika. Lähde: http://www.antidoping.fi/resourcedis...4-6d4bdea74000

Voi korjata jos joku tietää paremmin, mutta tuntuu loogiselta, että kilpailukielto ei anna mahdollisuutta koskemattomuuteen dopingtestauksen suhteen.

Aihetta sivuten, Lancehan ei ollut kilpailukiellossa, vaan oli lopettanut. Paluuta tehdessä taisi olla pulmana juuri tuo testaukseen piirissä oleminen, taisin lukea äskeisestä linkistä 6kk, eli sen verran pitäisi olla testauksen piirissä ennen paluuta.

----------


## erkkk

> Voi korjata jos joku tietää paremmin, mutta tuntuu loogiselta, että kilpailukielto ei anna mahdollisuutta koskemattomuuteen dopingtestauksen suhteen.
> 
> Aihetta sivuten, Lancehan ei ollut kilpailukiellossa, vaan oli lopettanut. Paluuta tehdessä taisi olla pulmana juuri tuo testaukseen piirissä oleminen, taisin lukea äskeisestä linkistä 6kk, eli sen verran pitäisi olla testauksen piirissä ennen paluuta.



Muistelin näköjään väärin, noi säännöt on muuttuneet jossain määrin siitä kun niitä viimeksi tuli selailtua  :Leveä hymy: 

10.11 Paluutestaus
10.11.1 Urheilija, jolle on dopingrikkomuksesta määrätty urheilun toimintakielto,
saa osallistua kilpailuihin toimintakiellon päätyttyä, jos hän ei ole
ilmoittanut kirjallisesti ADT:lle kilpaurheilun lopettamisesta.
10.11.2 Jos urheilun toimintakieltoon määrätty urheilija on ilmoituksensa
mukaan lopettanut kilpaurheilun, mutta haluaa myöhemmin jatkaa
kilpaurheilua, hänellä on oikeus jatkaa kilpaurheilua vasta ilmoitettuaan
tarkoituksestaan kirjallisesti ADT:lle ja oltuaan kilpailun ulkopuolisen
testauksen piirissä samanmittaisen ajanjakson kuin urheilun
kilpailukieltoa oli jäljellä sinä päivänä, kun hän ilmoitti lopettavansa
kilpaurheilun. Urheilijan on pyydettäessä ilmoitettava ajan tasalla
olevat yhteys- ja olinpaikkatietonsa ADT:lle

Toi 6kk koskee niitä jotka joutuu täyttämään olinpaikkatietoja, eli ei voi olla talvisin heivannut ja palata viivalle vähän ennen arvokisoja.

Sääntöjen mukaan kilpailuun osallistuminen kiellon aikana pistää kiellon juoksemaan alusta. Toi ulkomailla tapahtuva "kuntoajelu" esim gran fondoissa on aivan käsittämätöntä, siellähän ajetaan sellaista kisaa mitä harvat amatöörikisatkaan näkee.

----------


## Pekka L

> Aihetta sivuten, Lancehan ei ollut kilpailukiellossa, vaan oli lopettanut. Paluuta tehdessä taisi olla pulmana juuri tuo testaukseen piirissä oleminen, taisin lukea äskeisestä linkistä 6kk, eli sen verran pitäisi olla testauksen piirissä ennen paluuta.



No Hannu Manninenhan lopetti uransa ja tekee nyt paluuta. Pientä porua nousi siitä, Suomessakin, että suomalaiset (mikä instanssi, ei muista) salli 6kk karenssin puolittamisen 3kk:ksi jotta pääsee jo marraskuussa viivalle. Sellaista pykälää ei ole olemassakaan joka sen sallisi. Mikä poru siitä nouseekaan jos/kun vaikka voittaa MC osakisan ja se 6kk ei ole kulunut... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Sidi2

*On se aika hevonen!*





> Tossa pitää ilmoittaa etukäteen että aikoo lunastaa lisenssin, muistaakseni puoli vuotta ennen kilpailukiellon päättymistä pitää olla valmis kusemaan purkkiin 24/7. Siitä meneekö testit palaavan urheilijan pussista vai maksaako ne liitto/adt ei mulla ole mitään hajua.  * Boldenoni näkyy testeissä parhaimmillaan 1,5v ottamisesta*, joten siinäkin mielessä kahden vuoden istuminen on järkevämpää kuin reilu vuosi 
> 
> Jäähän tuossa tietysti reilu vuosi peliaikaa kerätä sitä massaa, mitä tiristellä vikan vuoden kevät. Jos nyt jollekin pyöräilijälle toi Ulletaktiikka oikeasti pelaa, noi opit kannattaisi vaan jättää sinne kuntosalille.



Boldenone 
Wikipedia Wikipedia  

Boldenone (1,4-androstadiene-3-oni-17β-ol, saatavilla UNDESYLENAATTI esteri), myös tunnetaan kauppanimiä vastapaino, Ganabol, Equigan ja Ultragan, on *anabolisten steroidien kehitetty eläinten käyttöä, lähinnä hoitoon hevoset. Yhdysvalloissa ei ole tarkoitettu käytettäväksi ihmisille ja on saatavana vain Silmäklinikkaat.
*

Boldenone lisää typen säilyttäminen, proteiinisynteesi, lisää ruokahalua ja kiihdyttää vapauttamista erytropoietiini munuaisiin. 

Boldenone oli syntesoiduista pyritään luomaan pitkävaikutteinen ruiskeena Dianabol (Methandrostenolone), mutta todellisuudessa vastapaino toimii kaikkea muuta kuin Dianabol. Lihaksikas voitot tehty Boldenone aikana yleensä hitaasti ja tasaisesti, jolloin quaility kestävän lihaksissa, kun taas Dianabol on toimia nopeammin steroidi suunniteltu välittömästi painonnousu. Toinen syy Boldenone on niin suosittu täyteaineena on, koska se lisää ruokahalua, mikä on myös syy monet urheilijat jää pois se pre-kilpailuun. 

Boldenone on alhainen aromatization (noin 50% ja testosteroni), joka tarkoittaa, että se ei kääntymään estrogeenin helposti ja ei aiheuta paljon vettä säilyttäminen. 

*Se on erittäin pitkä puoliintumisaika, ja voi osoittaa ylös steroidi testi enintään 1,5 vuotta, mikä johtui pitkästä UNDESYLENAATTI esteri liitetty vanhemman steroideja. Pieniä määriä huumeita voidaan helposti havaita kuukauden kuluttua lopettaa käytön.* 

Vaikka yleisesti verrattuna Nandrolone, boldenone ole progesteronireseptorien vuorovaikutusta ja kaikki siihen liittyvät progestinic sivuvaikutuksia. Boldenone voi kuitenkin tuottaa lieviä androgeenisia haittavaikutuksia. *Rasvainen iho, akne, lisääntynyt aggressiivisuus ja hiustenlähtö ovat mahdollisia tämän yhdiste, mutta harvinaista*. Boldenone se vähentää voimakkaampi androgeeni dihydroboldenone kautta 5-alfa-reduktaasi-entsyymin (analoginen testosteronin ja dihydrotestosteroni (DHT), mutta sen affiniteetti tätä vuorovaikutusta ihmisen kehoon olemattomiin. Vastustamisesta HPTA, nesteen kertyminen, mahdollinen lisääntyminen akne ja mahdollinen siirtyminen estrogeenin, korkea verenpaine ovat sivuvaikutuksia Boldenone.

*Käyttö urheilu* 

*Kehonrakennus* 

Boldenone käyttävät usein kehonrakentajat sekä off-season ja pre-kilpailuun. Boldenone tunnetaan yhä verisuonitus valmistautua samalla kehonrakennus kilpailuun. Jos tarkoituksena on auttaa kehonrakennus, lääke otetaan osana steroidien pino muita anabolisia steroideja, yleensä voimakas androgen kuten testosteronin, koska "perustaa" nipun. 

Yhteinen kehonrakennus annokset vaihtelevat 200 mg: sta 400 mg / viikko, mutta voi olla *jopa 800 mg / viikko*. _Lääketieteellistä ilmoitti annostus on 1 mg / painokiloa 2-3 viikon välein._ 

Monet kehonrakentajat huomaavat, että se on hyvä korvaava lääke Nandroloni.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*"Rasvainen iho, akne, lisääntynyt aggressiivisuus ja hiustenlähtö ovat mahdollisia tämän yhdiste, mutta harvinaista"*

_Harvinaista? Jumaklavita, multa puuttuu vaan akne! Enkä edes käytä boldenonia. Vai käytänkö?_

----------


## PMoi

> No Hannu Manninenhan lopetti uransa ja tekee nyt paluuta. Pientä porua nousi siitä, Suomessakin, että suomalaiset (mikä instanssi, ei muista) salli 6kk karenssin puolittamisen 3kk:ksi jotta pääsee jo marraskuussa viivalle. Sellaista pykälää ei ole olemassakaan joka sen sallisi. Mikä poru siitä nouseekaan jos/kun vaikka voittaa MC osakisan ja se 6kk ei ole kulunut...



Kyllä tässä taitaa olla Wada:n sekä FIS:in siunaus.

http://yle.fi/urheilu/lajit/hiihtola...sa_161416.html

Muistelen kuulleni jossain haastattelussa että tässä käytettiin 'porsaanreikänä' 3kk sääntöä, joka oli voimassa silloin kun Manninen lopetti.

----------


## vetooo

Ullrich kiistää kaiken ja mitään ei ole tapahtunutkaan.  :Sarkastinen: 

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/201020...pe-claims.html

----------


## J T K

No niinpä tietenkin  :Hymy: 

Ullehan kävi Fuentesin luona pelaamassa tuppea 24 kertaa, ei siinä kummempaa!

edit: ...vai oliko se sittenkin marjapussia...hmm...

----------


## OJ

> No niinpä tietenkin 
> 
> Ullehan kävi Fuentesin luona pelaamassa tuppea 24 kertaa, ei siinä kummempaa!
> 
> edit: ...vai oliko se sittenkin marjapussia...hmm...



Kuten muutama muukin nimekkäämpi douppitohtorin asiakas?

----------


## scf_

> yks käry=yks käyttäjä



yks käry=käyttää ne muutkin, _ihan varmasti,_ *pakkohan niitten on* :No huh!:

----------


## Junnuraita

Mapei teamipomo sano aikoinaan että 5 ekaa Grand Tourissa käyttää veridopingia.Silloinen oma poika Dario Cioni oli 4.Toimittaja kysy että mites se nyt näin meni.Pomo oikasi ja sano että tarkotin 3 ekaa.
Voiko tästä nyt vetää johtopäätös että kaikki käyttää???? Ei käytä mut ne jotka kärähtää käyttää......eli suomessa tänä vuonna vaan yks.....aij niin onhan tätä vuotta vielä jäljellä..?

----------


## KaisaTheKissa

Tuo yksi käry, yksi käyttää teoria ontuu. Suomessa tehdään vain muutama doping testi vuodessa, jos nyt muistan oikein kun aikoinaan asiaa kyselin. Ja se on sitten se SM-kisan voittajat ja pari arvalla. Joten, jos ei SM-kisoissa voita tai pärjää tai osallistu, voi melko rauhallisin mielin vedellä just sitä mitä haluaa. Just joihin takahikiätempoihin ja koukkupolvikisoihin osallistuvat kaverit voi aika rauhallisin mielin ottaa niin paljon kuin tahtoo ja rahkeet riittää.

----------


## vetooo

> Mapei teamipomo sano aikoinaan että 5 ekaa Grand Tourissa käyttää veridopingia.Silloinen oma poika Dario Cioni oli 4.Toimittaja kysy että mites se nyt näin meni.Pomo oikasi ja sano että tarkotin 3 ekaa.
> Voiko tästä nyt vetää johtopäätös että kaikki käyttää???? Ei käytä mut ne jotka kärähtää käyttää......eli suomessa tänä vuonna vaan yks.....aij niin onhan tätä vuotta vielä jäljellä..?



OT, mutta tarkoitatko Ferrettiä?

----------


## Junnuraita

Voi olla että Ferretti on kans sanonut mut tää tuli kyllä ihan Mapein pomon suusta.Ferretti oli silloin poissa kuvioissa kun tapahtuma oli -90 luvun lopussa.
Se kuitenkin kertoo aika paljon millä mentaliteetillä ProTourissa mennään.

----------


## vetooo

> Voi olla että Ferretti on kans sanonut mut tää tuli kyllä ihan Mapein pomon suusta.Ferretti oli silloin poissa kuvioissa kun tapahtuma oli -90 luvun lopussa. Se kuitenkin kertoo aika paljon millä mentaliteetillä ProTourissa mennään.



Cioni saavutti Giron nelossijan vuonna 2004 ajaessaan Fassa Bortolossa. Tallin pomona oli tuolloin Ferretti. Cioni aloitti ammattilaisuransa vuonna 2000 Mapeissa, jonka johtajina olivat Lefevere ja Crespi. Lefevere siirtyi seuraavaksi kaudeksi Domoon ja Crespi otti yksin GM:n viran Mapeissa. Cioni polki Mapeissa 2000-2002 ja Fassa Bortolossa 2003-2004. Eli kyseessä on todennäköisesti Ferretti, Lefevere tai Crespi. En usko Lefevereen tuntien miehen kommentointityylin. Ja voihan sekin olla mahdollista, että asialla on ollut joku muu Mapein tai Fassan apulaissporttipäällikkö. Niitä onkin sitten sen verran pitkä lista, että homma menee puhtaasti arvaamisen puolelle. Mainittakoon vielä, että Cionilla on MTB-tausta. Aivan kuten maialmanmestari Evansillakin.

----------


## vetooo

Christian Morenista tuli ensimmäinen kuski, joka on maksanut ns. ajajasitoumukseen sisältyneen vuoden palkan suuruisen summan dopingrikkeestä. Moreni jäi kiinni testosteronista Ranskan ympäriajossa 2007.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/more...ci-salary-fine

----------


## erkkk

> Tuo yksi käry, yksi käyttää teoria ontuu. Suomessa tehdään vain muutama doping testi vuodessa, jos nyt muistan oikein kun aikoinaan asiaa kyselin. Ja se on sitten se SM-kisan voittajat ja pari arvalla. Joten, jos ei SM-kisoissa voita tai pärjää tai osallistu, voi melko rauhallisin mielin vedellä just sitä mitä haluaa. Just joihin takahikiätempoihin ja koukkupolvikisoihin osallistuvat kaverit voi aika rauhallisin mielin ottaa niin paljon kuin tahtoo ja rahkeet riittää.



Voi toki, mutta jos suoritustaso ei riitä edes SM-kisoihin, niin pitää olla aika onneton rääpäle etta alkaa sen vuoksi kiskomaan aineita. Herää myös kysymys siitä miksi kilpailee, tai mitä siitä voitosta saa kun tietää että se tulee nappien kautta. Haluaako oikeasti ruokkia sitä oravanpyörää missä ilman aineita ei voi voittaa, voittajia juhlitaan ja kärähtäneet kivitetään. On suomessakin näkynyt pelkästään kotimaan tasolla kilpailevilla toimintaa jossa nukutaan yöt alppiteltassa (=kielletty mm Italiassa Doping-välineenä). Minusta tuossa vaiheessa mennään jo sille rajalle, jossa alkaa pohtimaan että harrastaako yksilö nyt oikeaa lajia. Eikä tuosta enää niin pitkä askel ole siihen että ottaa sitä verta talteen, sun omaahan se on.

Toi korkean paikan leirittely/epo/verilutrailut on tässä lajissa se parhaiten suorituskykyyn vaikuttava tapa doupata jäämättä kiinni. Tavallaan 50- hematokriitin sääntö oli kiva ja tasapuolinen kaikille, mutta kun sen rajan kanssakin piti alkaa pelleileen ohentamalla verta ennen testiä. Ikinä ei voi kilpailla reilusti, kun se parempi sitten voittaa, ja kisoissa on liikaa ihmisiä jotka haluaa voittaa. Suomessa en näkisi ongelmaa, mutta maailmalla noita yksilöitä jotka haluaa sitä voittoa tarpeeksi on konsetroituneissa määrin. Mitä isompi laji, sitä enemmän niitä on. Mitä fyysisempi, sitä enemmän etua saa. Pyöräily on lajina suhteellisen iso ja varsin fyysinen.

Hyvä kysymys on myös miksi UCI:ltä poikkeusluvan yli 50:n ylittäville hematokriittiarvoille saanut ajaja menee korkean paikan leirille ennen isoja kisoja. Tässäkin yhtälössä reilun kilpailun kannalta jokin mättää ja pahasti. Ja sitten sama kaveri tulee ehtiessään suomeen kilpailemaan SM-kisoihin. Ja sitten eräänä vuonna aito suomipolkija jää kiinni ja sitä hakataan kuin vierasta sikaa. Mene ja tiedä.

Hiihdossa ne taitaa olla edelleen tuon 175-Hb-arvon kanssa ehdottomia? Noh, kotimaista osaamista kyllä löytyi siihen miten mennään arvojen suhteen taivaisiin ja takaisin. Ja lopulta kaiken syy oli Norjassa, siellä ne pahat ihmiset asustaa.

----------


## VesaP

Taasko uusi dopingrinki Espanjassa?

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/poli...-ring-in-spain

----------


## Deve

> Taasko uusi dopingrinki Espanjassa?
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/poli...-ring-in-spain



Mielenkiintoista nähdä millasia nimiä tästä ringistä paljastuu. Duenas sanoo siis maksaneensa tämän lekurin dopingista 6000e plus jotkut bonukset, F. Schleckhän maksoi 7000 euroa Fuentekselle "harjoitusneuvoista"..

----------


## vetooo

> Taasko uusi dopingrinki Espanjassa?
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/poli...-ring-in-spain



Tämän bongasin eräältä sivustolta: 

_Another customer, who already has been cleared, was a winner of Tour de France, he was "scared ****less" when he saw Moises Duenas tested positive._

----------


## Junnuraita

> Cioni saavutti Giron nelossijan vuonna 2004 ajaessaan Fassa Bortolossa. Tallin pomona oli tuolloin Ferretti. Cioni aloitti ammattilaisuransa vuonna 2000 Mapeissa, jonka johtajina olivat Lefevere ja Crespi. Lefevere siirtyi seuraavaksi kaudeksi Domoon ja Crespi otti yksin GM:n viran Mapeissa. Cioni polki Mapeissa 2000-2002 ja Fassa Bortolossa 2003-2004. Eli kyseessä on todennäköisesti Ferretti, Lefevere tai Crespi. En usko Lefevereen tuntien miehen kommentointityylin. Ja voihan sekin olla mahdollista, että asialla on ollut joku muu Mapein tai Fassan apulaissporttipäällikkö. Niitä onkin sitten sen verran pitkä lista, että homma menee puhtaasti arvaamisen puolelle. Mainittakoon vielä, että Cionilla on MTB-tausta. Aivan kuten maialmanmestari Evansillakin.



Olet aivan oikeessa kun pikkasen tutkin asiaa niin Ferretti se oli.Täytyy olla tulevaisuudessa tarkempi.Mut Johnny on sitten tohtoristason mies.....pidelkää hatustainne kiinni.

----------


## vetooo

> Olet aivan oikeessa kun pikkasen tutkin asiaa niin Ferretti se oli.Täytyy olla tulevaisuudessa tarkempi.Mut Johnny on sitten tohtoristason mies.....pidelkää hatustainne kiinni.



Joo itselläni ei ole mitään tarkoitusta epäillä sanomisia. Olin vaan kiinnostunut kuka tämän Cioniin liittyneen jutun oli maininnut.  :Hymy: 





> *Huligaanin esittely Vacansoleilin sivuilla*
> 
> Johnny is from the South West of the Netherlands and won the junior version of the Tour of Flanders at the age of 18. He stood out due to his high level of dedication during training. Johnny says; “Cycling is my life and I travel all over the world.” While he was *studying international trade*, Johnny received some remarkable results and finished in second place in the Paris-Roubaix U23.

----------


## Junnuraita

> Joo itselläni ei ole mitään tarkoitusta epäillä sanomisia. Olin vaan kiinnostunut kuka tämän Cioniin liittyneen jutun oli maininnut.



En viitannut hänen koulunkäyntiinsä.Hyvin Johnny on tänän vuonna ajannut mutta Belgia/hollannin suunnalta kuuluu huhu että kohta napsahtaa.

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Tuo yksi käry, yksi käyttää teoria ontuu. Suomessa tehdään vain muutama doping testi vuodessa, jos nyt muistan oikein kun aikoinaan asiaa kyselin. Ja se on sitten se SM-kisan voittajat ja pari arvalla. Joten, jos ei SM-kisoissa voita tai pärjää tai osallistu, voi melko rauhallisin mielin vedellä just sitä mitä haluaa. Just joihin takahikiätempoihin ja koukkupolvikisoihin osallistuvat kaverit voi aika rauhallisin mielin ottaa niin paljon kuin tahtoo ja rahkeet riittää.



Se on vaan pakko Kaisunkin hyväksyä että "doping has landed" tähän(kin) maahan. Tuossa heittämässäni kilpailukielto-kuntoajo-tuumailussa oli idea se että vaikka kiinijäämisriski on pieni/olematon niin d-asia otettaisiin kuitenkin vakavasti/huomioon.

Dopingiin suhtautuminen on asennekysymys ja asenteen pitää tämän suhteen olla tiukkaakin tiukempi... tietysti on päivän selvää että yksikään dopingin takia kilpailukiellossa oleva ei tule ajamaan KevätPolkaisussa... muut kilpailukiellot harkitaan tapauskohtaisesti.

----------


## tempokisu

> Ei taida olla niin yksinkertaista: kärynnyt urheilja on testauksen piirissä. Vain jos kirjallisesti ilmoittaa lopettansa urheilun, ei kuulu dopingtestauksen piiriin. .



Yksi tärkeä tarkennus: *KILPA*urheilun. 
Kuntourheilukin on urheilua.

----------


## A R:nen

> Dopingiin suhtautuminen on asennekysymys ja asenteen pitää tämän suhteen olla tiukkaakin tiukempi... tietysti on päivän selvää että yksikään dopingin takia kilpailukiellossa oleva ei tule ajamaan KevätPolkaisussa... muut kilpailukiellot harkitaan tapauskohtaisesti.



Jonkun tällaisen politiikan (ja dopingsääntöjen soveltamisen kaikkiin osallistujiin) SPU voisi vaikka ottaa kuntotapahtumakalenteriin listaamisen ehdoksi. Mitään suuria oikeusmurhia dopingsääntöjen soveltamiseen tapahtumien myös tavallisiin (lisenssittömiin) kuntoilijoihin ei liene odotettavissa: käytännössä jo testien määrä pitää siitä huolen, ja toisaalta lisenssittömillä (ja isolla osalla lisenssillisistäkin) on kaikkeen järjelliseen lääkitykseen eräänlainen implisiittinen TUE kun aineiden käytön aiheellisuus tutkitaan vasta jälkikäteen tarvittaessa.

----------


## OJ

Ainakin pari vuotta sitten testailtiin porukkaa syksyllä/talvellakin. Siis ihan suomi-pyöräilijöitä.

Mä en jaksa uskoa, että douppaus olisi kovin laajaa touhua Suomen ympyröissä. Tai eiköhän sieltä muutama thaikkunappeja ja esimerkiksi Novedexiä napsiva kuski löydy, mutta mä antaisin näiden nauttia nestepöhöstään ihan rauhassa. Tai siis niin rauhassa kun pystyy kilpailun ulkopuolisten testien pelossa.

EDIT: Mun mielestä Liiakselle olisi pitänyt antaa korkeintaan vuoden kilpailukielto. Ja sitten jonkun pitäisi opastaa, että se pyörä kulkee taatusti kovempaa kun hankkiutuu eroon siitä massasta mitä SM-kisoissakin hinasi mukanaan.

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Ainakin pari vuotta sitten testailtiin porukkaa syksyllä/talvellakin. Siis ihan suomi-pyöräilijöitä.
> 
> Mä en jaksa uskoa, että douppaus olisi kovin laajaa touhua Suomen ympyröissä. Tai eiköhän sieltä muutama thaikkunappeja ja esimerkiksi Novedexiä napsiva kuski löydy, mutta mä antaisin näiden nauttia nestepöhöstään ihan rauhassa. Tai siis niin rauhassa kun pystyy kilpailun ulkopuolisten testien pelossa.
> 
> EDIT: Mun mielestä Liiakselle olisi pitänyt antaa korkeintaan vuoden kilpailukielto. Ja sitten jonkun pitäisi opastaa, että se pyörä kulkee taatusti kovempaa kun hankkiutuu eroon siitä massasta mitä SM-kisoissakin hinasi mukanaan.



Kons hamp... eiku Hans komppaa tuota massa näkökulmaa...

----------


## PHI

Dr. Jesus Losan bisnes vinkki:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/poli...-ring-in-spain

----------


## Laeski

> Dopingiin suhtautuminen on asennekysymys ja asenteen pitää tämän suhteen olla tiukkaakin tiukempi... tietysti on päivän selvää että yksikään dopingin takia kilpailukiellossa oleva ei tule ajamaan KevätPolkaisussa... muut kilpailukiellot harkitaan tapauskohtaisesti.



nusnus mutta mites muissa lajeissa kärynneet, pyöräilyyn vain kuntoajona suhtautuvat? D-kilpailukiellon voi saada esim. kun päättää lopettaa kilpauransa eikä jaksa enää vaivautua testiin (siis ennen kuin päätöstä on kertonut lajiliitolle)... Tällaisia käryjä tiedän ainakin Curlingin puolella aiheutuneen (ei tosin Suomessa).

----------


## Ola

> Yksi tärkeä tarkennus: *KILPA*urheilun. 
> Kuntourheilukin on urheilua.



Ok, hyvä tarkennus. En lukenut tuota antidopingsäännöstöä sanatarkkaan, alussa puhutaan vaan urheilijasta ja sain käsityksen että riittää kun kuuluu seuraan joka on sitoutunut ko. säännöksiin. Kiinnostuin vain tuosta kilpailukiellon aikana tapahtuvasta testauksesta ja siihen liittyvistä säännöistä. Tuntuu vaan, että melkein kaikkea pystyy kiertämään jos haluaa. Ainakin jos uskoo noiden kiinnijääneiden kertomuksia kuinka pieni riski kiinnijäämiseen on...

On kaksi tapaa urheilla, oikea ja väärä :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mr.Auer

> nusnus mutta mites muissa lajeissa kärynneet, pyöräilyyn vain kuntoajona suhtautuvat? D-kilpailukiellon voi saada esim. kun päättää lopettaa kilpauransa eikä jaksa enää vaivautua testiin (siis ennen kuin päätöstä on kertonut lajiliitolle)... Tällaisia käryjä tiedän ainakin Curlingin puolella aiheutuneen (ei tosin Suomessa).



Curlingin?!
Mitäs dopingia ne siinä käyttää...
Jotain älydouppeja niiku shakinpelaajat?

----------


## KLA

> Curlingin?!
> Mitäs dopingia ne siinä käyttää...
> Jotain älydouppeja niiku shakinpelaajat?



Rimpulat pelaajat tarvii steroideja, että jaksais siirrellä kiviä.
ADHD-pelaajat tarvii jotain beeta-salpaajaa, että pysyy homma hanskassa.
Masennus-pelaajat tarvii jotain amfetamiinia.
 :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## tempokisu

> Rimpulat pelaajat tarvii steroideja, että jaksais siirrellä kiviä.
> ADHD-pelaajat tarvii jotain beeta-salpaajaa, että pysyy homma hanskassa.
> Masennus-pelaajat tarvii jotain amfetamiinia.



No beetasalpaajia voisi "hyödyntää" esimerkiksi tarkkuuslajeissa, kuten ammunnassa. Esiintyvät taiteilijat käyttävät esiintymisjännitykseen. 

Vähän kaikkea voidaan, ja käytetään, miten sen nyt ilmaisisi - mitä erilaisimpiin tarkoituksiin. Oon kyllä sillä kannalla, mitä vähemmän mitään lääkettä tms. sen parempi on kuitenkin terveys ja senmyötä yleiskunto, myös jatkossa! 
Yksi outo asia siellä doopingainelistalla ainakin aiemmin on ollut; mobilat olisi myös kielletty aine? ja eräät silmätipat?

----------


## PatilZ

> Rimpulat pelaajat tarvii steroideja, että jaksais siirrellä kiviä.
> ADHD-pelaajat tarvii jotain beeta-salpaajaa, että pysyy homma hanskassa.
> Masennus-pelaajat tarvii jotain amfetamiinia.



Itse asiassa, jos ADHD:tä lähdetään lääkehoidolla hoitamaan, niin pitää käyttää stimulantteja. Esimerkiksi nyt sitten amfetamiinia. 

Masennus-pelaajan hoitoon käyttäisin kyllä ennemminkin asianmukaista masennuksen hoitoon tarkoitettua lääkitystä kuin amfetamiinia. Ja koska tämä on niin OT osastoa kuin ikinä mahdollista, en lähde perustelemaan ehdottamaani lääkehoidon linjaa. Kannattaa vain uskoa.

----------


## Laeski

> Curlingin?!
> Mitäs dopingia ne siinä käyttää...
> Jotain älydouppeja niiku shakinpelaajat?



OT: siis tuo nyt oli vaan esimerkkinä kun satuin tietämään. koko Curling lajihistorian ensimmäinen oikea käry tuli viime vuonna (tai toissa vuonna) ja siinä oli kyse Amfetamiinista. Muuten käryt ovat olleet näitä lopetin lajin ja tuli kilpailukielto kun en käynyt testissä. Kielletyt aineethan ovat periaatteessa samat kaikissa lajeissa ainakin perusaineiden osalta.

Eiköhän tämä nyt riitä curlingista, keskitytään nyt tähän lajiin joka kasvattaa molempia reisiä, curling vain ponnistujalan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tempokisu

> Itse asiassa, jos ADHD:tä lähdetään lääkehoidolla hoitamaan, niin pitää käyttää stimulantteja. Esimerkiksi nyt sitten amfetamiinia. 
> 
> Masennus-pelaajan hoitoon käyttäisin kyllä ennemminkin asianmukaista masennuksen hoitoon tarkoitettua lääkitystä kuin amfetamiinia. Ja koska tämä on niin OT osastoa kuin ikinä mahdollista, en lähde perustelemaan ehdottamaani lääkehoidon linjaa. Kannattaa vain uskoa.



ADHD- lääkkeet tarkemmin: 
Concerta ja Equasym = metyylifenidaattihydrokloridi, huumereseptillä.
sekä Strattera - atmoksetiini, lääkkeen määräämisessä erikoisehto, saa kirjoittaa vain ko. asiaan perehtyneen lääkärin toimesta (yleensä erikoislääkäri).

----------


## Mikko

> Jonkun tällaisen politiikan (ja dopingsääntöjen soveltamisen kaikkiin osallistujiin) SPU voisi vaikka ottaa kuntotapahtumakalenteriin listaamisen ehdoksi. Mitään suuria oikeusmurhia dopingsääntöjen soveltamiseen tapahtumien myös tavallisiin (lisenssittömiin) kuntoilijoihin ei liene odotettavissa



Lienee samasta asiasta kyse, jos neekeriä ei päästetä baariin sisälle. Eli douppaajat reippaasti vain sankoin joukoin kuntoajoihin!

----------


## Hans Opinion

> nusnus mutta mites muissa lajeissa kärynneet, pyöräilyyn vain kuntoajona suhtautuvat? D-kilpailukiellon voi saada esim. kun päättää lopettaa kilpauransa eikä jaksa enää vaivautua testiin (siis ennen kuin päätöstä on kertonut lajiliitolle)... Tällaisia käryjä tiedän ainakin Curlingin puolella aiheutuneen (ei tosin Suomessa).



Hansin mielipide on että vilpillinen urheilu ei vähene jos annetaan yhtään löysää. Siispä kilpaurheilu pitäisi estää kokonaan jos lähtee vilpillisin konstein suoritustaan parantamaan eikä sillä saisi olla väliä missä lajissa, millä tasolla ja minkälaista vilppiä on tehnyt. 

Muissa tapauksissa ollaan valvonnan suhteen todella heikoilla, otetaan esimerkki mahdollisimman kaukaa vaikka formuloista... tai onko se nyt edes kaukaa, eikös Alonso meinannut perustaa ammattilaispyöräily tallin? No mudda, Briatorehan sai elinikäisen kiellon toimia formuloissa, pitäisikö hänet päästää johtamaan Alonson pyöräilytallia? Herää epäilys että Briatore saattaisi jatkaa vilpintekoa myös uudessa lajissa joten pysyköön jahdillaan kampailemassa entisestään harmaantuvia rintakarvojaan.

Vilpintekemisen syöverit ovat syvällä vähän joka lajissa ja F1:ssä toimittiin (?ihme kyllä?) harvinaisen suoraselkäisen oloisesti em. asiassa. Dopingia käyttävä urheilija on jäävuoren huippu, ennen hänen vilppiään on tapahtunut monta vilppiä usealla eri tasolla ja nämä koijarit pitää saada kiini muuten he siirtyvät toiseen lajiin tarjoamaan palvelujaan ureheilijoille jotka sortuvat sen helpommin vilppiin mitä enemmän sitä on tarjolla.

----------


## rhubarb

Maastopyöräilijä Swanguen on jäänyt kiinni tunnetusti suorituskykyä parantavasta pilven polttamisesta.

----------


## Deve

Vähän huumoria ketjuun, tää oli jostain syystä aika hupaisan olonen:

----------


## Samuli

> Vähän huumoria ketjuun, tää oli jostain syystä aika hupaisan olonen:



Landis kans, siis ruksi ruutuun.

----------


## MTBVespa

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/urheilu/t/...rheilu/1744511


Kova on kyl himo voittaa jos veteraanikisoiskin pitää doupata...

----------


## J T K

"mitään en olis ottanu mutta ne vanhemmat pojat pakotti!"  :Irvistys:   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## ElMaco

> http://www.iltasanomat.fi/urheilu/t/...rheilu/1744511
> 
> 
> Kova on kyl himo voittaa jos veteraanikisoiskin pitää doupata...



 
Oisko tää se "maan tapa". Ei kai sentään  :No huh!:

----------


## tempokisu

> http://www.iltasanomat.fi/urheilu/t/...rheilu/1744511
> 
> 
> Kova on kyl himo voittaa jos veteraanikisoiskin pitää doupata...



Tuo linkki ei nyt avaudu, mutta - veteraanikisoissahan se kilpailu vasta kovenee  :Leveä hymy:  käsittääkseni > 60v ei testata eikä ole doopingsääntöjä...
Minnekäs se ihmisen luonne muuttuisi vuosien myötä?

----------


## buhvalo

> http://www.iltasanomat.fi/urheilu/t/...rheilu/1744511
> 
> 
> Kova on kyl himo voittaa jos veteraanikisoiskin pitää doupata...



http://www.ess.fi/?article=255882

Eipä ainakaan selittele. Pitäis kieltää MM-kisat lahdesta kaikissa lajeissa kun tuntuu aina kopsahtavan. :Hymy: 

Niin, eiköhän se roju kierrä samallailla ikäluokkiin ja lajeihin katsomatta. Kyse on kuitenkin moraalin, lahjakkuuden ja kunnianhimon suhteesta millä eväillä sitä mennään.

----------


## MTBVespa

> http://www.ess.fi/?article=255882
> 
> Eipä ainakaan selittele. Pitäis kieltää MM-kisat lahdesta kaikissa lajeissa kun tuntuu aina kopsahtavan.
> 
> Niin, eiköhän se roju kierrä samallailla ikäluokkiin ja lajeihin katsomatta. Kyse on kuitenkin moraalin, lahjakkuuden ja kunnianhimon suhteesta millä eväillä sitä mennään.




Joo ei kyl tää setä selitelly pahemmin! Hyvä et kertoi suoraan, eikä lähteny talonmies tai lenkkipolku linjalle ollenkaan..

----------


## Junnuraita

> Tuo linkki ei nyt avaudu, mutta - veteraanikisoissahan se kilpailu vasta kovenee  käsittääkseni > 60v ei testata eikä ole doopingsääntöjä...
> Minnekäs se ihmisen luonne muuttuisi vuosien myötä?



Kyllä ainakin pyöräilyssä testataan.Viimeks PM kisoissa ja MM kisoissa kans kaikissa luokissa.

----------


## YT

Ei ne mitää testaa. Pervot vaan kerää kusta.

----------


## Junnuraita

> Ei ne mitää testaa. Pervot vaan kerää kusta.



Tai sitten sulle ei vielä ole posti tullut :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hans Opinion

DoDii... en sano muutta koska nykyään syyllisetkin ovat herkkiä käräjöimään...

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> DoDii... en sano muutta koska nykyään syyllisetkin ovat herkkiä käräjöimään...



Ja viattomien korvaukset kutistuvat kuin hovioikeuden raiskaustuomiot  :No huh!:

----------


## OJ

Aika monessa maassa ikureita ei testata ollenkaan kun testaaminen on lajiliiton vastuulla ja veteraaniurheilu ei tuo rahaa liiton kassaan. Täällä kanadian puolella tästä on ollut paljonkin itkua. Hauskaksi homman tekee se, että tänä vuonna 5-kymppisissä meni maantiekisan voitto kuskille, jonka doping oli salpaajien skippaaminen kisa-aamuna.

----------


## ketju44

> Hauskaksi homman tekee se, että tänä vuonna 5-kymppisissä meni maantiekisan voitto kuskille, jonka doping oli salpaajien skippaaminen kisa-aamuna.



 :No huh!:  WTF  :Sekaisin:

----------


## vetooo

Francaise des Jeux -tallin ranskalaispolkija Aurelien Duval on jäänyt kiinni kielletyn norfenfluramiinin käytöstä. Aine on stimulantti, jota on aiemmin käytetty laihdutuslääkkeenä. Duval on asetettu väliaikaiseen kilpailukieltoon.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/duva...ally-suspended

----------


## OJ

> WTF



Lääkkeillä rajoitettu maksimisyke ja piti saada enemmän tehoja koneesta ulos. Ei sen syke hakkaa yli 160 missään tapauksessa, mutta lääkkeet pitää sykkeen alle 130 iskussa.

----------


## vetooo

Eipä ole dopingpaukku, mutta USADA:n kavereilla oli vaikeuksia saada imettyä verta LA:sta.

----------


## erkkk

> Eipä ole dopingpaukku, mutta USADA:n kavereilla oli vaikeuksia saada imettyä verta LA:sta.



Jos Lance oli käynyt täyttään pakastinta?

----------


## rhubarb

Luulisi että noista suonista jotain saa irti, tyhjiötä tosin täytynee käyttää  :Hymy:

----------


## tempokisu

> Kyllä ainakin pyöräilyssä testataan.Viimeks PM kisoissa ja MM kisoissa kans kaikissa luokissa.



Sitten minulla on väärää tietoa. Nimenomaan luin jostain, että pyöräilyssä yli 60v ei testata. Jos testataan, niin sehän on hyvä asia. 

Jokatapauksessa, ei vaan ymmärrä miksi ihmisen joka pystyy urheilemaan ja kilpailemaan, tarvii vielä käyttää jotain ylimääräistä alunperin sairauden parantamiseen tmvast. lääkeainetta? En ymmärrä miten tämmöinen tyyppi edes voi ottaa mahdollista palkintoa vastaan, kun/jos se on vilpillä saavutettu? 
No, jos kaikilla ei ole omaatuntoa. Näitäkin perin ikäviä tyyppejä kyllä on.. :Vihainen:

----------


## A R:nen

Yli 60-vuotiailla (ja alle 15-vuotiailla) on myöskin se implisiittinen TUE (eli kiellettyjen aineiden lääkinnällisen käytön oikeutettuus tutkitaan vain tarvittaessa jälkikäteen), muistelisitko sitä? Ja onhan se nyt vanha totuus ettei urheilija tervettä päivää näe, iän myötä vaivat ovat ehkä sitä luokkaa että kovemmatkin tropit ovat tarpeen ihan oikeastikin.

----------


## JJf

> En ymmärrä miten tämmöinen tyyppi edes voi ottaa mahdollista palkintoa vastaan, kun/jos se on vilpillä saavutettu? 
> No, jos kaikilla ei ole omaatuntoa. Näitäkin perin ikäviä tyyppejä kyllä on..



Kuulin joskus jossain radio-ohjelmassa juttua aiheesta, ja siinä dopingia ja sen käyttäjiä tutkinut henkilö sanoi, että useimmiten käyttäjille on uskoteltu tai he ovat itse päättäneet kaikkien muidenkin käyttävän aineita. Tällöin heistä tuntuu, että heidän oma käyttönsä on vain pelin tasoittamista eikä siitä siten tule tunnontuskia.

----------


## asb

> Jokatapauksessa, ei vaan ymmärrä miksi ihmisen joka pystyy urheilemaan ja kilpailemaan, tarvii vielä käyttää jotain ylimääräistä alunperin sairauden parantamiseen tmvast. lääkeainetta?



Puhutaanko täällä vielä siitä Lahden toisten MM-kisojen doping-kärystä? Sehän on selvä kuin pläkki! Tuli uhottua kavereille mitalin ottamisesta, joten olisihan se noloa jäädä sairastelun takia pois palkintopallilta.

Suomalainen mies kestää kipua vaikka miten, mutta häpeää ei sitten lainkaan. Jos sulla olis munat, niin tietäisit.

----------


## tempokisu

> Yli 60-vuotiailla (ja alle 15-vuotiailla) on myöskin se implisiittinen TUE (eli kiellettyjen aineiden lääkinnällisen käytön oikeutettuus tutkitaan vain tarvittaessa jälkikäteen), muistelisitko sitä? Ja onhan se nyt vanha totuus ettei urheilija tervettä päivää näe, iän myötä vaivat ovat ehkä sitä luokkaa että kovemmatkin tropit ovat tarpeen ihan oikeastikin.



Ei kun ihan luin että > 60v eivät kuuluisi doping-valvonnan piiriin, siis nimenomaan pyöräilyssä. 
Tuohon "vanhaan totuuteen" on sitten poikkeus, ainakin itellä olo ja terveys ovat huomattavasti parantuneet iän myötä.  :Hymy: 





> Suomalainen mies kestää kipua vaikka miten, mutta häpeää ei sitten lainkaan. Jos sulla olis munat, niin tietäisit.



Selittää sitten miksi naiset(kin) käyttävät. 
Se vaan, että jatkaa sitten valitsemallaan tiellä, esimerkiksi tämä Marion Jones. Tosi typerää käyttää, mutta vielä onnettomampaa tunnustaa jälkikäteen! Tuplatappio.

----------


## mnph

Off topic:





> Puhutaanko täällä vielä siitä Lahden *toisten* MM-kisojen doping-kärystä?



Siis 1938...?

----------


## ketju44

> , ainakin itellä olo ja terveys ovat huomattavasti parantuneet iän myötä. 
> Selittää sitten miksi naiset(kin) käyttävät. 
> .



juurikin niin  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## OJ

> Jokatapauksessa, ei vaan ymmärrä miksi ihmisen joka pystyy urheilemaan ja kilpailemaan, tarvii vielä käyttää jotain ylimääräistä alunperin sairauden parantamiseen tmvast. lääkeainetta?



Ton muiden douppaamiseen uskomisen lisäksi todennäköisesti uskoo myös, että menestyäkseen on harjoiteltava kovempaa ja varsinkin enemmän kuin puhtaana kykenee.

----------


## TetedeCourse

6-7 positiivista CERA tapausta Girossa 2008 ??

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/2008...cera-positives

----------


## Poursuivant

> 6-7 positiivista CERA tapausta Girossa 2008 ??
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/2008...cera-positives



Gelsinskaja Pravdakin oli jo päässyt hirnumaan asialla: http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/artikkeli/P.../1135250395938

----------


## Deve

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/20...-messages.aspx

Espanjan doping-keissistä lisää. Minkä takia tuota Tour-voittajaa ei olla nimetty mutta muita ajajia kyllä mainitaan?

----------


## tempokisu

> Kuulin joskus jossain radio-ohjelmassa juttua aiheesta, ja siinä dopingia ja sen käyttäjiä tutkinut henkilö sanoi, että useimmiten käyttäjille on uskoteltu tai he ovat itse päättäneet kaikkien muidenkin käyttävän aineita. Tällöin heistä tuntuu, että heidän oma käyttönsä on vain pelin tasoittamista eikä siitä siten tule tunnontuskia.



En kuitenkaan usko noin. Nää douppari-tyypit vaan haluaa olla parhaita keinolla millä hyvänsä.. Uskovat olevansa muiden yläpuolella, muuthan on tyhmiä kun/jos ei tajua käyttää, ja muutenkin lahjattomia. 
Mutta uskon myös että maksun aika tulee ennemmin tai myöhemmin - korkojen kanssa. Ja tarkoitan erityisesti terveyden menettämistä.

----------


## R.A.

Lukekaas täältä (verkkolehden viimeiseltä sivulta) SPU:n puheenjohtajan mietteitä case Liiasta koskien.

----------


## vetooo

Klöden maksaa vähän sakkoja ja sitten case sulkeutuu...

Täh? Onkohan saksan kielen taitoni oikeasti ruostuneet näin pahasti. Voisiko joku sakemanneja paremmin osaava varmistella tekstin sisällön.

http://www.radsport-news.com/sport/sportnews_60144.htm

----------


## onnimanni

http://www.wada-ama.org/rtecontent/d...iz_Finnish.pdf

20 Väite: Joskus on pakko käyttää kiellettyjä aineita, jotta voittaisi. 

Vastaus: Väärin.

 Selitys: Jos sinun on käytettävä kiellettyjä aineita voittaaksesi, et voita siksi, että olisit tehnyt parhaasi. Huijaaminen pilaa urheiluhengen niin sinulta kuin vastustajiltasi.

----------


## A R:nen

> Klöden maksaa vähän sakkoja ja sittten case sulkeutuu...
> 
> Täh? Onkohan saksan kielen taitoni oikeasti ruostuneet näin pahasti. Voisiko joku sakemanneja paremmin osaava varmistella tekstin sisällön.
> 
> http://www.radsport-news.com/sport/sportnews_60144.htm



Hassu juttu ja lähteenä käytetyn Focus-lehden sivuilta ei löydy mitään vastaavaa lainkaan. Tuon mukaan kyse olisi petosepäilyjen rikostutkinnasta ja sen lopettamisesta (antidopingsääntöjen mukaiseen tutkintaan ja hutkintaan ilmeisesti ei ole riittävää näyttöä).

----------


## erkkk

Corvus corone cornix on näköjään palaamassa ampumahiihtoon. Liitossa varmasti hykerrellään tyytyväisenä. Uskomattoman kova on kallo.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Corvus corone cornix on näköjään palaamassa ampumahiihtoon. Liitossa varmasti hykerrellään tyytyväisenä. Uskomattoman kova on kallo.



Länsimainen oikeuskäsitys ei ole levinnyt hiihtoon, jonka painopistealueet ovat pohjoisessa ja idässä - koillisen suunnalla.

----------


## Hoobee

Jos pykälistä löytyy porsaan mentäviä aukkoja niin eiköhän nisstä yksi lintu ihan mukavasti lehahda taas siivilleen! :Vink:

----------


## asb

> Corvus corone cornix on näköjään palaamassa ampumahiihtoon. Liitossa varmasti hykerrellään tyytyväisenä. Uskomattoman kova on kallo.



Miten niin kova kallo? Eihän sitä hiihtämisestä rangaistu, vaan dopingin käytöstä. Vai vihjaatko, ettei Vaakulta onnistu edes hupihiihto ilman väkeviä?

----------


## lansive

> Corvus corone cornix on näköjään palaamassa ampumahiihtoon. Liitossa varmasti hykerrellään tyytyväisenä. Uskomattoman kova on kallo.



Oletettavasti haussa ei ole enää mitään suuria voittoja, vaan uran jatkaminen siten, ettei ihan kertaheitolla lopu ja jää tyhjän päälle. Olisiko pitänyt tehdä Myllylät ja alkaa kiskoa kaksi käsin viinaa? Ja kuka uskoo, että liitto vielä päästäisi johonkin edustamaan Suomea?

----------


## Mikko

Mitä hyötyä Varikselle itselleen olisi pysyä pois maajoukkueesta, jos hän sinne haluaa eikä vain huvikseen suksittele, kuten tällä hetkellä kertoo? Itselleen hän urheilee, ei millekkään isänmaalleen.

----------


## erkkk

> Miten niin kova kallo? Eihän sitä hiihtämisestä rangaistu, vaan dopingin käytöstä. Vai vihjaatko, ettei Vaakulta onnistu edes hupihiihto ilman väkeviä?



Jos on käytännössä kolme kertaa jäänyt kiinni tai pyörinyt ympyröissä joissa aineita on käytetty, aina kiistänyt kaiken ja näytönkin edessä ei edes saanut totuutta suustaan ulos, niin mun puolesta voi hupihiihdellä ihan itsekseen. Kyseisen yksilön on pakko olla erittäin itsekäs kun ei ajattele muita lajin piirissä toimivia mm nuoria, lapsia ja kanssakilpailijoita. 

Hupihiihto on käsittääkseni sitä mihin ei tarvitse lisenssiä, se kun lyödään numero rintaan ja otetaan aikaan on kilpahiihtoa - laji jossa kilpaillaan toisia hiihtäjiä vastaan. Piste mihin Vaakku on valmis menemään kilpailuissa pärjätäkseen on jo nähty useaan otteeseen.

En hiihdä kilpaa, mutta voin hyvin kuvitella miten esim sisävelohanke edistyisi jos kuvioihin ilmestyisi lajin ulkopuolelta jengiä jotka pärjäisivät, mutta jäisivät jatkuvasti nalkkiin.

----------


## tempokisu

Kuuntelin aamuteeveetä, mielestäni Varis kyllä kertoi että kansallisissa kisoissa ampumahiihtelisi, ja harjoittelu on ollut noin kolmannes tai neljännes mitä aiemmin. 
Mutta kai se itsesuojeluvaisto Kaisallakin on? En usko että kovin "lämmintä" vastaanottoa saa kuitenkaan missään kisoissa, missään lajisssa?. 
Tosin en kyllä käsitä tuota Kaisan toimintaa ollenkaan. Sen nyt vielä jotenkin "ymmärsi" että kerran, mutta että senkin jälkeen vielä yrittää... :Vihainen:  kun ei muuten kisoissa pärjää, niin todella se "hupihiihto" saisi riittää, enkä asettakaan antaisi käyttöön.

----------


## asb

> En hiihdä kilpaa, mutta voin hyvin kuvitella miten esim sisävelohanke edistyisi jos kuvioihin ilmestyisi lajin ulkopuolelta jengiä jotka pärjäisivät, mutta jäisivät jatkuvasti nalkkiin.



Ihan hyvin nuo hiihtoputkihankkeet edistyvät tälläkin hetkellä, vaikka lajin piirissä onkin tällainen _yksittäinen erikoistapaus_.

Väitellään lisää sitten, kun et enää tee noin järjettömiä yleistyksiä.

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

Mä en oikein usko että hiihtoputkihankkeitta rakennetaan millekään kouralliselle huippusuorittajia vaan enemmän tai vähemmän sille suurelle hiihdosta kiinnostuneelle porukalle. Luulisin että siellä se volyymi on joilta voi rahaa kiskoa eikä joltain perseaukiselta nuorelta lupaukselta.

Minusta medialla pitäisi olla sen verran selkärankaa että jossain vaiheessa lopettaisivat joistakin ihmisistä uutisoinnin. Kuten nämä dopingtähtöset. Pari kertaa jos käryää niin sitten täydellinen ignore päälle että ei mitään juttuja lehtiin ja telkkuun ja mediaan vaikka miten menestyisi. Sama pätee kaikki Tukiaisiin ja muihin. Rauhoittuisi tilanne heti.

----------


## ketju44

> Kuuntelin aamuteeveetä, mielestäni Varis kyllä kertoi että kansallisissa kisoissa ampumahiihtelisi, ja harjoittelu on ollut noin kolmannes tai neljännes mitä aiemmin. 
> Mutta kai se itsesuojeluvaisto Kaisallakin on? En usko että kovin "lämmintä" vastaanottoa saa kuitenkaan missään kisoissa, missään lajisssa?. 
> Tosin en kyllä käsitä tuota Kaisan toimintaa ollenkaan. Sen nyt vielä jotenkin "ymmärsi" että kerran, mutta että senkin jälkeen vielä yrittää... kun ei muuten kisoissa pärjää, niin todella se "hupihiihto" saisi riittää, enkä asettakaan antaisi käyttöön.



Uutta matoo koukkuun! Minä uskon , että voit pärjätä myös rehellisin keinoin  :Sarkastinen: 
Tää on niin tätä  :Leveä hymy:  
Saa lainata  :Vink:

----------


## erkkk

> Ihan hyvin nuo hiihtoputkihankkeet edistyvät tälläkin hetkellä, vaikka lajin piirissä onkin tällainen _yksittäinen erikoistapaus_.
> 
> Väitellään lisää sitten, kun et enää tee noin järjettömiä yleistyksiä.



Vertaaminen hiihtoputkea velodromiin saa minut epäilemään omaa järkeäsi. Harrastajamäärät on hieman erit, pyöräilemään pystyy missä vaan, mutta hiihtämään vain lumella. 

Ampumahiihdon naisten SM-matkoilla näytti olleen keväällä 13 osallistujaa. Ei tuo nyt ihan suurlaji ole ja yhden sössijän vaikutukset näkyy varmasti muuallakin kuin omassa kukkarossa. Mutta riittänee aiheesta.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Uutta matoo koukkuun! Minä uskon , että voit pärjätä myös rehellisin keinoin 
> Tää on niin tätä  
> Saa lainata



Samoin, kiitos, mutta jos ei tuonne niin ei tännekään tämä




> Länsimainen oikeuskäsitys ei ole levinnyt hiihtoon, jonka painopistealueet ovat pohjoisessa ja idässä - koillisen suunnalla.



ole levinnyt  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## asb

> Vertaaminen hiihtoputkea velodromiin saa minut epäilemään omaa järkeäsi. Harrastajamäärät on hieman erit, pyöräilemään pystyy missä vaan, mutta hiihtämään vain lumella.



Ja Suomessa on kesällä lunta kuinka monta senttiä? Täysin samasta asiasta on kyse sisävelossa ja hiihtoputkessa: ympärivuotisen lajiharjoittelun mahdollistamisesta.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Ja Suomessa on kesällä lunta kuinka monta senttiä? Täysin samasta asiasta on kyse sisävelossa ja hiihtoputkessa: ympärivuotisen lajiharjoittelun mahdollistamisesta.



Siis sillä, että ratakisat maailmalla suomalaisen talven aikana, ei ole mitään merkitystä sisävelodromitarpeeseen, jos unohdetaan, ettei tuo vanhempi täytä UCI:n edellytyksiä  :Sekaisin: 

Toki ymmärrän, että etelän hiihtoputket mahdollistavat hiihtämisen Toijalan tällä puolella talviaikaan.

----------


## Hoobee

Hyvä idea tuo Olli-Pekan"uutis pimennys"..sääli vaan että ainakin ip-lehdet elää näillä tän tapasilla jutuilla...

----------


## Sianluka

Takaisin asiaan, "tallille" kävi köpelösti http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/artikkeli/P.../1135250507187

----------


## Hoobee

Hevosiahan on"duupattu" iät ja ajat,Suomestakin tulee mieleen heti yksi valmentaja/ohjastaja. Mutta kuulemma koiranäyttelyissäkin laitetaan ns."lääkitystä kohilleen",rauhoittavaa nappia jne..

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

Eihän se mikään salaisuus ole, että hevosurheilu on maailman eniten doupattu "urheilulaji".

----------


## vetooo

Tour-voittaja Pereiro kertoo mm. erikoisista testauspaikoista.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/pere...urant-corridor

----------


## vetooo

Fuji-Servetton Alberto Fernandez on jäänyt kiinni EPO:n käytöstä.

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/...e-for-epo.html

----------


## -annika-

Koiranäyttelyt ja kaikki koiraurheilu on jo dopingtestauksen piirissä. Sitä pitää katsoa aika tarkkaan näiden supervarkaiden kanssa, etteivät pääse syömään vaikkapa suklaata päivää ennen starttia...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Risto Koivunen

> Harrastajamäärät on hieman erit, pyöräilemään pystyy missä vaan, mutta hiihtämään vain lumella.



Käsittääkseni suurin osa suomalaisista pyöräilee kesäaikaan (ainakin vähän) ja hiihtää talviaikaan (ainakin vähän). Jos himoharrastajia aletaan laskea, niin saattaa hiihto päästä voiton puolelle. Toisaalta työmatkapyöräilijöitä taitaa olla aika lailla enemmän kuin työmatkahiihtäjiä. Olisihan se kyllä vekkulia vaihtelua joskus mennä töihin lylyä lykkien, jos tulisi vastaan sopivasti sijaitseva työpaikka.

Kyllä tuota lunta taitaa olla talvisin vielä aika monessa paikkaa Suomea, jopa täällä etelässä. Ei tosin aina niin paljoa että pääsisi avomaastossa hiihtämään - riittävästi kuitenkin että pyörään tulee laitettua nastat alle.

Tuntuu kyllä että monille on tullut jostakin tietystä urheilulajista pakkomielle, kun pitää päästä hiihtämään ja luistelemaan kesällä, ja sisäpyöräilemään talvella. Ainakin kuntoliikkujalle luulisi olevan järkevintä vaihdella lajeja vuodenaikojen mukaan, tai ainakin sopeutua ulkona vallitseviin olosuhteisiin.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Tuntuu kyllä että monille on tullut jostakin tietystä urheilulajista pakkomielle, kun pitää päästä hiihtämään ja luistelemaan kesällä, ja sisäpyöräilemään talvella.



Edelleen kaikki merkittävät ratakisat - poislukien CCH:n ratamestaruus - ovat talvella ja niihin olisi hyödyllistä harjoitella muualla kuin Olympiavelodromilla etenkin talviaikaan. Toki olisi kätevää, jos työmatkapyöräilijöille rakennettaisiin työmatkapyöräilyputkia  :Sekaisin:

----------


## timoe

> Uutta matoo koukkuun! Minä uskon , että voit pärjätä myös rehellisin keinoin 
> Tää on niin tätä  
> Saa lainata



Komppaan...moraalinen tuomiohan on yleensä elinkautinen, 
ei asetta naisen käteen jos on doupannut?

Oikeesti: Ei ole tn kiva elää ikuinen epäilyksen varjo yllään... armoooo!

----------


## Risto Koivunen

> Toki olisi kätevää, jos työmatkapyöräilijöille rakennettaisiin työmatkapyöräilyputkia



Olisihan tuommoinen metka, kun pääsisi aina kuivaa ja puhdasta pätkää köröttelemään suojassa sateelta ja viimalta.

Valitettavasti ainakin täällä pääkaupunkiseudulla tuollaiset putket eivät kovin kauaa kestäisi. Ensiksi paikalliset kaljaporukat tukkisivat väylän ja päällystäisivät sen lasinsiruilla, sitten Ville Viistoistavee kavereineen ajelisi mopoilla kunnes ilma olisi savusta sakeana, ja lopuksi putki suljettaisiin puoleksi vuodeksi kaukolämpötyön takia.

----------


## ahma

> Testosteronilla on sekä androgeenisiä että anabolisia vaikutuksia. Anabolisia steroideista on pyritty poistamaan androgeenisiä vaikutuksia, joten ne ovat testosteroni johdannaisia.



Huomasin juuri, että täällä foorumilla voi saada punaisia täppiä, joten vedin sellaisen syvälle nenänieluun, kun huomasin jonkun pahastuneen "höpöhöpö" kommenttiani.
Olen edelleen sitä mieltä, että testosteroni on anabolinen steroidi. Se on anabolinen ja se on steroidi. Se, että kansankielessä (ja kansankielisessä lääketieteessä) anabolisilla steroideilla tarkoitetaan teston johdannaisia ei poista faktaa, että testosteroni on anabolinen steroidi. Anabolinen. Steroidi. Piste. Vetäkää nenäänne.
Plops plops, mistä näitä punaisia tulee?

----------


## very heavy

ei vedetä nenään punanen pallo tulee lisensiin oli testo anabolinen tahi ei

----------


## Hoobee

> Edelleen kaikki merkittävät ratakisat - poislukien CCH:n ratamestaruus - ovat talvella ja niihin olisi hyödyllistä harjoitella muualla kuin Olympiavelodromilla etenkin talviaikaan. Toki olisi kätevää, jos työmatkapyöräilijöille rakennettaisiin työmatkapyöräilyputkia



 Kannatetaan!
Tempoputki Helsinkii! :Vink:

----------


## PHI

> Kannatetaan!
> Tempoputki Helsinkii!



Nyt kun tuo Rautatieaseman tienoo on muutenkin remontissa, niin eikös samalla voisi louhia ontoiksi nuo Makkaratalon seiniä kiertävät "makkarat". Siinäpä olisi oiva tempoputki. Olisi toimistoissakin mukavampi olla töissä, kun seinän takaa kuuluisi säännöllisin ajoin ohi suhahtavan tempopyörän levyn humina ja kuskin puuskutus  :Kieli pitkällä: !


Sori off-topic...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Olisihan tuommoinen metka, kun pääsisi aina kuivaa ja puhdasta pätkää köröttelemään suojassa sateelta ja viimalta.
> 
> Valitettavasti ainakin täällä pääkaupunkiseudulla tuollaiset putket eivät kovin kauaa kestäisi. Ensiksi paikalliset kaljaporukat tukkisivat väylän ja päällystäisivät sen lasinsiruilla, sitten Ville Viistoistavee kavereineen ajelisi mopoilla kunnes ilma olisi savusta sakeana, ja lopuksi putki suljettaisiin puoleksi vuodeksi kaukolämpötyön takia.



Sehän on helppo estää, työmatkatempoputki avautuu vain työläisille työmatkatempokellokortilla - ihan kuin Finnairin lentokoneiden ohjaamot sulkeutuvat niin matkustajilta kuin ensi viikolla myös henkilökunnalta. Ei se edes ole vaikeaa.

----------


## vetooo

Girossa etappivoittoonkin yltäneelle Matteo Priamolle on mätkäisty 4 vuoden kilpailukielto. Tällainen linja saisi olla pysyvä. Peruslähtökohdaksi 4 vuoden panna ja sitten yksinttäistapauksissa sitä voitaisiin lyhentää tietyin ehdoin (=myöntää dopingin, auttaa viranomaisia tutkimuksissa etc).

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/...49f5wD9BTVIIO0

----------


## erkkk

> Girossa etappivoittoonkin yltäneelle Matteo Priamolle on mätkäisty 4 vuoden kilpailukielto kiellettyjen aineiden käytöstä. Tällainen linja saisi olla pysyvä. Peruslähtökohdaksi 4 vuoden panna ja sitten yksinttäistapauksissa sitä voitaisiin lyhentää tietyin ehdotin (=myöntää käyttäneen dopingin, auttaa viranomaisia tutkimuksissa etc).
> 
> http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/...49f5wD9BTVIIO0



Panna tuli välittämisestä missä on wadan sääntöjen mukaan kovempi rangaistus kuin käytöstä. Sama linjahan on normaalia huumeissa, jos käytät tulee sakkoja, jos välität suuremmissa määrin niin suomessakin saattaa napsua enemmän ehdotonta kuin taposta.

Tämä setä ei kyllä käsitä millään miksi Riccon panna lyhennettiin 20 kuukauteen. Talvikuukausilla kun ei ole mitään käytännön väliä ja neljä kevätkuukautta vähemmän teki rangaistuksesta pannukakun. Tässä taitaa tuo pyöräilyn vanha perintö painaa, jolloin rangaistukset lätkittiin talvelle ettei haittaa ammatin harjoittamista. Jos edes rangaistiin.

----------


## Leopejo

> Girossa etappivoittoonkin yltäneelle Matteo Priamolle on mätkäisty 4 vuoden kilpailukielto. Tällainen linja saisi olla pysyvä. Peruslähtökohdaksi 4 vuoden panna ja sitten yksinttäistapauksissa sitä voitaisiin lyhentää tietyin ehdoin (=myöntää dopingin, auttaa viranomaisia tutkimuksissa etc).



Ja kuten artikkeli kertoo, Emanuele Sella sai tästä syystä vain yhden vuoden pannan, auttamalla viranomaisia mm. tekemällä Priamon nimen.

Pitää toivoa, että oikeasti Priamo on rahaa pahin konstein hakeva kaveri, joka yllyttää muita ajajia kokeilemaan kiellettyjä aineita.

Pahempi skenaario olisi se, että tallissa apuajajalle annetaan likaiset työt: kapteenit eivät voi itse vaarantaa asemaansa, joten apuajajan on hankittava kielletyt aineet ja kapteeni vain käyttää. Samalla apuajaja annetaan syntipukin asema, jos jokin menee pieleen.
No, onneksi en näin kamalaa skenaariota uskalla ajatella.

----------


## Leopejo

> Tämä setä ei kyllä käsitä millään miksi Riccon panna lyhennettiin 20 kuukauteen. Talvikuukausilla kun ei ole mitään käytännön väliä ja neljä kevätkuukautta vähemmän teki rangaistuksesta pannukakun. Tässä taitaa tuo pyöräilyn vanha perintö painaa, jolloin rangaistukset lätkittiin talvelle ettei haittaa ammatin harjoittamista. Jos edes rangaistiin.



Tässä pitäisi saada selville, mitä kaikkea on Riccò kertonut viranomaisille.

----------


## vetooo

> Panna tuli välittämisestä missä on wadan sääntöjen mukaan kovempi rangaistus kuin käytöstä.



Joo, huomasin hetki ennen viestiäsi, että kyseessä on välittäminen. Kiitos kuitenkin, että oikaisit.





> Tämä setä ei kyllä käsitä millään miksi Riccon panna lyhennettiin 20 kuukauteen. Talvikuukausilla kun ei ole mitään käytännön väliä ja neljä kevätkuukautta vähemmän teki rangaistuksesta pannukakun. Tässä taitaa tuo pyöräilyn vanha perintö painaa, jolloin rangaistukset lätkittiin talvelle ettei haittaa ammatin harjoittamista. Jos edes rangaistiin.



Eikös se Killer Di Luca kärsinyt jälkikäteen annetun 3 kuukauden pannan talvikuukausina siitä Oil for Drugs -sopasta? Tarkkaa vuotta en muista, mutta ei siitä hirveän pitkä aika ole.

----------


## Leopejo

> Eikös se Killer Di Luca kärsinyt jälkikäteen annetun 3 kuukauden pannan talvikuukausina siitä Oil for Drugs -sopasta? Tarkkaa vuotta en muista, mutta ei siitä hirveän pitkä aika ole.



2007, ja talvi tai ei, hän 

1) ei pystynyt osallistumaan Giro di Lombardiaan
2) ei osallistunut MM-kisoihin (tuomiota ei oltu vielä annettu, mutta tulevan tuomion takia kuitenkin)
3) menetti Pro Tour 2007-sarjan varman voiton, joka siten meni eräälle Cadel Evansille.

Ja kaikki tämä koska hän oli rohjennut tavata perhetuttua ja -lääkäriä.

(en tällä tarkoita, että Di Luca olisi ollut mitenkään puhdas jo ennen tämän vuoden Giroa)

----------


## vetooo

Italialainen Cristian Moreni näyttää hyvää esimerkkiä virkaveljilleen maksamalla dopingrikkeestään vuoden 2007 palkkansa suuruisen summan. Moreni haluaa palata ammattipyöräilyyn, mutta toistaiseksi yksikään talli ei ole ollut häneen yhteydessä. Welcome, Moreni takaisin! Ukolla on arvot kohdallaan, vaikka virheitä on tullut tehtyä. Samaa toimintaperiaatetta voisin suositella Vinolle, Kashille ja Rasselle, mutta he ovat päättäneet ratkoa asiansa CAS:ssa.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/more...ut-paying-fine

----------


## epaz

While the tests revealed the presence of several prohibited substances, Comardo told VeloNews that their only possible source was a commercially available supplement he would only describe as “a natural testosterone enhancer.”

Kuulostaa aika samankaltaiselta kuin eräs taannoinen kotimainen tapaus

----------


## OJ

> While the tests revealed the presence of several prohibited substances, Comardo told VeloNews that their only possible source was a commercially available supplement he would only describe as “a natural testosterone enhancer.”
> 
> Kuulostaa aika samankaltaiselta kuin eräs taannoinen kotimainen tapaus

----------


## Markku N

> Italialainen Cristian Moreni näyttää hyvää esimerkkiä virkaveljilleen maksamalla dopingrikkeestään vuoden 2007 palkkansa suuruisen summan. Moreni haluaa palata ammattipyöräilyyn, mutta toistaiseksi yksikään talli ei ole ollut häneen yhteydessä. Welcome, Moreni takaisin! Ukolla on arvot kohdallaan, vaikka virheitä on tullut tehtyä. Samaa toimintaperiaatetta voisin suositella Vinolle, Kashille ja Rasselle, mutta he ovat päättäneet ratkoa asiansa CAS:ssa.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/more...ut-paying-fine



Suositella voi, ilman muuta. Vuoden palkka on kuitenkin iso raha. Suosituksen lisäksi tarvitaan rahoitus. Sitä  voi jäädä miettimään, että kenen intressissä on rahoittaa. Ja kun ei ole yksikään talli yhteyydessä ollut, niin ehkä uskottavaa rahoitusta ei ole.

----------


## vauhtikorjaavirheet

> Itse asiassa, jos ADHD:tä lähdetään lääkehoidolla hoitamaan, niin pitää käyttää stimulantteja. Esimerkiksi nyt sitten amfetamiinia.



Ei siihen piriä käytetä, vaan metyylifenidaattia. Se on vikipedian mukaan enemmin vaikutukseltaan kokkelin kuin pirin kaltainen.

----------


## rhubarb

> Ei siihen piriä käytetä, vaan metyylifenidaattia. Se on vikipedian mukaan enemmin vaikutukseltaan kokkelin kuin pirin kaltainen.



Yhdysvalloissa - ja todennäköisesti muualla maailmassa - käytetään nykyisin enemmän amfetamiinisuoloja kuin metyylifenidaattia (jonka vaikutus ei ole juurikaan samanlainen kokaiinin kanssa mahdollisesta kemiallisesta yhtäläisyydestä huolimatta.)

----------


## Soolo

Rebellin menetti Olympia-mitalinsa.
http://www.usatoday.com/sports/olymp...es-medal_N.htm

----------


## vetooo

Ittävaltalaiselle Christian Pfannbergerille elinikäinen kilpailukielto.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/life...ping-violation

----------


## PHI

Joo ja ennätyksellisen sitkeä kaveri väittämään , että "mitään en oo ottanu". 2004 jäi kiinni testosta ja nyt sitten EPO:sta.

----------


## JuhoIlmari

HS/STT tänään:

Italialaispyöräilijä *Gianni Da Ros* sai kansallisen antidopingtuomioistuimen päätöksellä 20 vuoden kilpailukiellon dopingaineiden salakaupasta.

----------


## NoNo

Nyt alkaa tuomioissa olemaan oikeata pituutta. 20v, elinkautinen. Noista on paha tehdä come-back. Mahtaako tuo Rebellin ihan oikeasti enää yrittää ? Vanha mies jo.

----------


## lansive

20 vuoden kilpailukielto pitää aika tehokkaasti poissa myös taustajoukoista. Pari vuoden panna kun on lusittu, niin voi helposti ryhtyä jonkun "valmentajaksi" tai muuta vastaavaa jos ei itse enää kisaamaan palaakaan.

----------


## vetooo

20 vuotta, linja on oikea.  :Hymy: 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ital...ear-doping-ban

----------


## asb

Tuohan on kuitenkin "vain" urheilujärjestön antama kilpailukielto. Rangaistus tuli kuitenkin dopingaineiden _välittämisestä_ ja ne kai aika yleisesti EU:ssa rinnastetaan huumausaineiksi. Miksei kaveri saanut suoraan vankilatuomiota? Kai siellä jotain laitonta on ollut meneillään, kun poliisiakin on ratsaamiseen tarvittu? Nyt tuli vain pieni läpsy ranteille, että "äläpä viitsi enää hei." Kaverihan on heti huomenna taas salilla jakelemassa nappeja ja pikkupulloja kaikille halukkaille.

IANAL, mutta en näe itse mitään syytä miksei dopingin käyttöä urheilukilpailussa, varsinkin sellaisissa, joissa on rahapalkintoja, voitaisi rinnastaa suoraan petokseksi. Rikoslaki 36 luku 1§: sakkoja tai enintään 2v vankeutta ja tietty kilpailukiellot päälle.

----------


## J T K

Jos sielä on "laulettu" muiden rosvojen nimiä ja kytkyjä jonka myötä on sitten saatu "lievennystä" tuomioon...?

----------


## Leopejo

> Tuohan on kuitenkin "vain" urheilujärjestön antama kilpailukielto. Rangaistus tuli kuitenkin dopingaineiden _välittämisestä_ ja ne kai aika yleisesti EU:ssa rinnastetaan huumausaineiksi. Miksei kaveri saanut suoraan vankilatuomiota? Kai siellä jotain laitonta on ollut meneillään, kun poliisiakin on ratsaamiseen tarvittu? Nyt tuli vain pieni läpsy ranteille, että "äläpä viitsi enää hei." Kaverihan on heti huomenna taas salilla jakelemassa nappeja ja pikkupulloja kaikille halukkaille.



Tai sitten ei. Tuo on vain Italian Olympiakomitean antama urheilutuomio, joka onneksi ei voi antaa vankilatuomiota.

Hän tulee käymään myös normaalin oikeudenkäynnin. 10 henkilöä samassa jutussa "sopi" jo 12 - 28 kuukauden vankilatuomiot.

----------


## asb

> Tuo on vain Italian Olympiakomitean antama urheilutuomio, joka onneksi ei voi antaa vankilatuomiota.



Onneksi en tuollaista rangaistusoikeutta OK:lle peräänkuuluttanutkaan.





> Hän tulee käymään myös normaalin oikeudenkäynnin. 10 henkilöä samassa jutussa "sopi" jo 12 - 28 kuukauden vankilatuomiot.



No se on hyvä homma. Vaan miksi ihmeessä media ei viitsi uutisoida uutisen tätä osaa? Antaisi aivan erilaisen kuvan asian vakavuudesta, kun doping-rikoksista uutisoitaisiin myös siviilioikeudessa luettavat syytteet ja mahdolliset tuomiot.

----------


## PHI

> No se on hyvä homma. Vaan miksi ihmeessä media ei viitsi uutisoida uutisen tätä osaa? Antaisi aivan erilaisen kuvan asian vakavuudesta, kun doping-rikoksista uutisoitaisiin myös siviilioikeudessa luettavat syytteet ja mahdolliset tuomiot.



No tiedäthän tuon, millä asenteella esim. Hesari uutisoi pyöräilystä. Ainut hyvä uutinen pyöräilystä on dopingiin liittyvä ilmoitus jonkun kärähtämisestä. Se että uutisoitaisiin myös kuvaamasi kaltaiset asiat, ei vain ole riittävän mediaseksikästä. Voi v..tu mitä hommaa  :Vihainen: !

----------


## Soolo

Ja lisää pukkaa...

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/anot...y-police-raids

----------


## petri ok

> Ja lisää pukkaa...
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/anot...y-police-raids



On se kumma, että sama homma vaan jatkuu ja jatkuu ja jatkuu. Tour de Dopagen 1998, aikana lopetin pitkäksi aikaa koko pyöräilyn seuraamisen. Mitä järkeä olisi ollut seurata etappikisoja, joiden ainut mielenkiinto, oli siinä kuka tänään kärähti.

Oukei, on se myös hyvä, että nykyään lajia siivotaan ahkerasti. Jäämme odottelemaan kärähtäneiden nimien paljastustumista.

PS. Anteeksi turhautunut kommenttini.

----------


## vetooo

> Ja lisää pukkaa...
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/anot...y-police-raids



Urpot! Tai toisin päin pitäisi kääntää: testaajat / tutkijat näyttävät olevan huijareiden kintereillä.





> On se kumma, että sama homma vaan jatkuu ja jatkuu ja jatkuu. Tour de Dopagen 1998, aikana lopetin pitkäksi aikaa koko pyöräilyn seuraamisen. Mitä järkeä olisi ollut seurata etappikisoja, joiden ainut mielenkiinto, oli siinä kuka tänään kärähti.
> 
> Oukei, on se myös hyvä, että nykyään lajia siivotaan ahkerasti. Jäämme odottelemaan kärähtäneiden nimien paljastustumista.
> 
> PS. Anteeksi turhautunut kommenttini.



Itselleni oli selvää jo 1990-luvun alussa mistä kana pissii, kun katsoi maastohiihdon mitalitaulukoita. Norge, Norge, Norge... Kestävyysurheilun dopingperinteet ulottuvat kuitenkin paljon pidemmälle, mutta omakohtainen mielipiteeni on perustettava 1990-luvun alkuun ja siitä eteenpäin (ikää 26 v.). Pyöräilyssä ihan sama homma. 

Laji oli pahasti ryvettynyt, mutta vasta Festina-jupakka vuoden 1998 Tourissa alkoi avata sekä minun että varmasti monen muunkin pyöräilyä seuraavan henkilön silmiä. Suosikkilajista kun on kyse, sitä tahtoo ajatella turhankin optimistisesta näkökulmasta. No, positiivisuus katosi tipotiehen, kun Festina-jupakka alkoi aueta. Tätä vyyhteä voidaan pitää pyöräilyn dopinginvastaisen taistelun alkuna. 

Pitää kaivaa keskiviikkona faktoja nykyisistä testausmääristä, mutta ne ovat muihin lajeihin verrattuna aivan helvetin suuret. Myös HS ja muut suomalaiset mediat saisivat tutustua lukuihin, ettei sitä samaa uutisointilevyä tarvitsisi koko ajan soittaa.

Dopingilla ja pyöräilyllä on vahva avioliitto. Sen rikkominen on erittäin vaikeaa, vähän niin kuin Mervin avioerohakemuksen poisvetämisen estäminen. Venäjällä on korruptiota, pyöräilyn korruptio on doping. Se ei kutistu olemattomiin hetkessä. Ei vuodessa, ei vuosikymmenessä. Ehkä vuosikymmenissä, ehkä, mutta ei koskaan kokonaan._

Jospa sitä kokeilisi toisen kerran nukkumista... Jatketaan päivällä keskustelua. Öitä kaikille._

----------


## Soolo

Lueskelin jotain lööppi lehteä kun hiihdon doping sotku(j)a alettiin taas puimaan, olisikohan ollut viime keväänä(?) kun Kyrö kommentoi tyylin että katsoo ammattïpyöräilyä mielellään koska "tietää että ne kaikki douppaa".  En mitenkään kirjaimellisesti juttua muista mutta kyllä se jäljen jätti muistiin.

----------


## rhubarb

> Onko se petos jos joku douppaa silloin kun suuri osa muistakin kilpailijoista douppaa? Tai onko se petos jos douppaa jos ei voida olla 100% varmoja, että kyseessä on ainoa douppaaja? Voidaanko olla 100% varmoja, että kyseessä on ainoa douppaaja, jos ko. urheilija on vaikkapa sijalla 80. kilpailussa jossa kärähti?



Jos nyt ajatuksella leikitellään, niin petos kohdistuisi tässä kilpailunjärjestäjää kohtaan, ei kanssakilpailijoita.

----------


## Laeski

Tuomioista sen verra että jos yleisö haluaa noita plus 20v. tuomioita, on ne aika kovia. Enpä tuon tapauksen taustoista tiedä, mutta 23v. jantteri pilaa elämänsä kertaheitolla. Onhan 23 vuotias jo pitkän aikaa ollut täysikäisenä, mutta myös aika hyvin muiden vietävänä, tässä tapauksessa taisi tulla tuomio pikemminkin diilaamisesta kuin käytöstä.

Festina sotku kun palautettiin mieliin, niin onkos muille tullut samaa mielleyhtymää että ranskalaiset huippupyöräilijät katosivat kuvasta samaan aikaan. Ja eipä ole hirveämmin ollut patonkikäryjä verrattuna hispaaneihin ja saapasmaalaisiin. Eli voisiko olla että ranskiksilla on vähemmän lääkettä käytössä?

----------


## J T K

Voi olla tai sitten se jäävuoren huippu narskahti ja muut vetäytyivät katakombeihin myrkkyineen.

Hyvä että näitä rinkejä paljastuu, vaikka pessimistisimmillä laseilla katsottuna taitaa sekin olla vain pintaraapaisua. Mutta, kyllä se herkkähipiäsiä kuskeja alkaa ahdistaa ja ehkäpä saa taas jonkun nuoren ajattelemaan kolmesti ennenkuin ottaa kuuria.

----------


## asb

> Onko se petos jos joku douppaa silloin kun suuri osa muistakin kilpailijoista douppaa?



On. Kilpailun säännöt kieltävät douppaamisen, joten jos kilpailija saa taloudellista etua (palkintorahojen tai esim. ranking-pisteiden tuoman julkisuuden myötä) douppaamalla, niin se täyttää petoksen tunnusmerkit.





> Tai onko se petos jos douppaa jos ei voida olla 100% varmoja, että kyseessä on ainoa douppaaja?



On. Muiden douppaaminen ei muuta sitä tosiasiaa, että kiinni jäänyt douppaaja on hankkinut itselleen perusteettomasti taloudellista hyötyä. Analogia: pitäisikö tieliikenteessä ylinopeuksista rankaiseminen lopettaa, koska resurssit eivät riitä jokaisen ylinopeutta ajavan kiinniottamiseen?





> Voidaanko olla 100% varmoja, että kyseessä on ainoa douppaaja, jos ko. urheilija on vaikkapa sijalla 80. kilpailussa jossa kärähti?



Muiden douppaamisella ei ole merkitystä. Douppaamisesta kiinnijäänyt yksilö on joka tapauksessa tehnyt suorituksensa laittomin keinoin.





> Alkaa olemaan ehkä vähän ylimääräistäkin toistoa, mutta ennaltaehkäisy ammattilaistasolla auttaisi paremmin ja sitten olisi ehkä rahaa testata amatööritasolla edes hieman enemmän.



Mikä se on tämä hopeinen luoti, joka ennaltaehkäisyn nimellä kulkee?

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

> Tuomioista sen verra että jos yleisö haluaa noita plus 20v. tuomioita, on ne aika kovia. Enpä tuon tapauksen taustoista tiedä, mutta 23v. jantteri pilaa elämänsä kertaheitolla. Onhan 23 vuotias jo pitkän aikaa ollut täysikäisenä, mutta myös aika hyvin muiden vietävänä, tässä tapauksessa taisi tulla tuomio pikemminkin diilaamisesta kuin käytöstä.
> 
> Festina sotku kun palautettiin mieliin, niin onkos muille tullut samaa mielleyhtymää että ranskalaiset huippupyöräilijät katosivat kuvasta samaan aikaan. Ja eipä ole hirveämmin ollut patonkikäryjä verrattuna hispaaneihin ja saapasmaalaisiin.* Eli voisiko olla että ranskiksilla on vähemmän lääkettä käytössä?*



Voin olla väärässä, mutta sen käsityksen jonka itse olen saanut, on että Ranskassa yleinen mielipide dopingia vastaan on erittäin jyrkkä. Maan omat antidopingtoimikunnat tekevätkin sen mukaista työtä. 

Samoissa porukoissa joissa itsekin ajan, on muutama lupaava nuori, noin 15-16 vuotias kuski, jotka kilpailevat ranskanmestaruustasolla omassa luokassaan. Ok, että eivät edes ole top 100 kuskin joukossa omassa luokassaan, mutta jopa heitä on doping-testattu useaan otteeseen. 

Ilmeisesti dopingtestaukset alkaa satunnaisotoksina niin nuorien kuskien joukossa, että pitää olla melko säkä jotta sitä ei huomata jo junnuna. Aikuisten keskuudessa testausta luonnollisesti sitäkin enemmän. 

Espanjan ja Italian antidopingpolitiikka vaikuttaa enemmän "the end justifies the means" -meiningiltä, ja kuskeja moititaan vasta käryn käydessä. Siihen saakka heitä ei edes epäillä.

----------


## Leopejo

> Voin olla väärässä, mutta sen käsityksen jonka itse olen saanut, on että Ranskassa yleinen mielipide dopingia vastaan on erittäin jyrkkä. Maan omat antidopingtoimikunnat tekevätkin sen mukaista työtä.



Juu, eikö tämä ole juuri 1998 Tourin seurausta.  





> Espanjan ja Italian antidopingpolitiikka vaikuttaa enemmän "the end justifies the means" -meiningiltä, ja kuskeja moititaan vasta käryn käydessä. Siihen saakka heitä ei edes epäillä.



En lähde Espanjasta sanomaan, mutta Italiassa on tilanne eri kuin 10-15 vuotta sitten. Nyt kun doping on laissa rikos, poliisi tekee aika lailla työtä sen voittamiseksi.

Tuo _Ranskalaisten huono menestys riippuu puhtaudesta_ on ehkä hyvä selitys, mutta kerta toisensa jälkeen kuulee ranskalaisten entisten ammattilaisten tai seurajohtajien valittavan, että pikemminkin selittelystä on kyse, kun taas ero on enemmänkin harjoitusmenetelmissä ja treenimäärissä.

----------


## asb

Aikamoista "name droppingia"...

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/manz...g-activities-1

“The owner of this clinic, a renowned haematologist, called Walter Viru, who is one of the doctors for Kelme, [in order] to alert them the day before the UCI vampires were coming to take the samples from the cyclists. And he did the same thing with Del Moral, the doctor for the US Postal team and then Discovery, [who is] a good friend of his."

----------


## asb

> 30-45 minuutin karanteeni ennen starttia, jonka aikana otettaisiin verinäytteet.



Tarkoituksenasi on ilmeisesti säilyttää niitä näytteitä, kunnes profiloinnilla ja satunnaisotannalla (joihin nykyinen testaus perustuu) saadaan käry, jotta voidaan tarkistaa kuinka kauan kärynnyt on doupannut ja voidaan poistaa vuosien takaiset mitalit ja saavutukset ja mahdollisesti profiloiden testata myös kärynneen lähipiiriin kuuluneiden pyöräilijöiden antamat näytteet?

Ei kai tuo muuta vielä yhtään mitään? Kiinnijäämisen riski on täsmälleen sama kuin nyt, mutta rangaistus vaan kasvaa. Sama vaikutus pitäisi olla nykyisten rangaistusten kasvattamisella ilman kymmenientuhansien näytteiden varastoitikustannuksia (yhdeltä tourilta tulisi jo yli 3000).

----------


## OJ

> Tarkoituksenasi on ilmeisesti säilyttää niitä näytteitä, kunnes profiloinnilla ja satunnaisotannalla (joihin nykyinen testaus perustuu) saadaan käry, jotta voidaan tarkistaa kuinka kauan kärynnyt on doupannut ja voidaan poistaa vuosien takaiset mitalit ja saavutukset ja mahdollisesti profiloiden testata myös kärynneen lähipiiriin kuuluneiden pyöräilijöiden antamat näytteet?
> 
> Ei kai tuo muuta vielä yhtään mitään? Kiinnijäämisen riski on täsmälleen sama kuin nyt, mutta rangaistus vaan kasvaa. Sama vaikutus pitäisi olla nykyisten rangaistusten kasvattamisella ilman kymmenientuhansien näytteiden varastoitikustannuksia (yhdeltä tourilta tulisi jo yli 3000).

----------


## OJ

...........

----------


## Deve

Kertokaa hölmölle että miten tuo auttaa jos on 30-45min karanteeni ennen starttia? Kuskit ei sais otettua lisäverta kisan aikana?

----------


## Antti Kuitto

> Kertokaa hölmölle että miten tuo auttaa jos on 30-45min karanteeni ennen starttia? Kuskit ei sais otettua lisäverta kisan aikana?



Vai tuon 30-45min aikana?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## OJ

> Kertokaa hölmölle että miten tuo auttaa jos on 30-45min karanteeni ennen starttia? Kuskit ei sais otettua lisäverta kisan aikana?

----------


## OJ

Silläkin riskillä, että joku ärsyyntyy. _Paging Doctor Ferrari_

----------


## PHI

Olipas mielenkintoinen juttu Ferrarista. Kaveri vaikuttaa krooniselta valehtijalta, ainakin tuon viimeisen kappaleen mukaan  :Leveä hymy: 
Hurjat olivat kyllä nuo LA:n kynnystehot ~500w.

----------


## Martin Hopper

> Olipas mielenkintoinen juttu Ferrarista. Kaveri vaikuttaa krooniselta valehtijalta, ainakin tuon viimeisen kappaleen mukaan 
> Hurjat olivat kyllä nuo LA:n kynnystehot ~500w.



Älä morkkaa mun valmentajaa!

http://www.53x12.com/do/show;jsessio...349?page=front

----------


## PHI

> Älä morkkaa mun valmentajaa!
> 
> http://www.53x12.com/do/show;jsessio...349?page=front



Viekös koutsi 20% sunkin palkasta, niin kuin muillakiin proffilla  :Kieli pitkällä: ?

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Hurjat olivat kyllä nuo LA:n kynnystehot ~500w.



Mikä tuo nyt on? Hansin pihalla palaa 500W halogeeni... ei kato kompastu kynnyksiin.

----------


## vetooo

Olipa hyvä juttu Ferrarista. Kiitokset OJ:lle linkistä.

Missä ihmeen nousussa Santiago Perez sai VAM-lukemiksi 2 067 viimeisen 6,5 km aikana? Jutussa kyllä mainitaan Espanjan ympäriajo 2004, mutta ei mainita silmieni mukaan mainita nousun nimeä. Mikäköhän on kyseessä?

EDIT: Miksi en malta käyttää 15 sekuntia aikaa etsimiseen? En tiedä, mutta sen verran käytin. Googlella tärppäsi heti.

http://autobus.cyclingnews.com/rider...ari/?id=latest




> _A striking performance from Santiago Perez, who literally devoured the 560m    of elevation of the last 6.5km of Puerto de Navacerrada with an amazing VAM    = 2067 m/h!_



Minulla on nauhalla kyseinen Navacerradan nousu vuoden 2004 Vueltasta. Pitääkin kaivaa se välittömästi esiin... Vielä tuosta vuoden 2004 Espanjan ympäriajosta. Se oli reitiltään yksi viime vuosikymmenien kovimmista kaikki Grand Tourit huomioiden. Kannattaa lukea Ferrarin juttuja tuosta kisasta. Itse aion tutustua vielä tämän illan aikana tohtorin tuotokseen.

----------


## Martin Hopper

> Viekös koutsi 20% sunkin palkasta, niin kuin muillakiin proffilla ?



Siltä ainakin tuntuu. Tai 100% on lähempänä.

----------


## vetooo

Danilo Di Lucalle 3 vuoden kilpailukielto. Hyvä CONI!

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/di-l...ban-for-doping

----------


## TetedeCourse

> Danilo Di Lucalle 3 vuoden kilpailukielto. Hyvä CONI!
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/di-l...ban-for-doping




"Salaliiton uhri" ... mistä näitä selityksiä oikein tulee ... :Sekaisin:

----------


## Lasse

Sieltä ne tulee kaverilta, joka kohta sanoo "inga pengar"

----------


## OJ

Tsk tsk...Ettei vaan olisi tiikerin jäljet vielä liian tuoreet, artikkeli.

Pelkkää spekulaatiota, mutta Ämeriikan puolella on paljon samaa hoitoa tarjoavia lääkäreitä, mutta silti on käytettävä kanukin palveluita ja tämän lääkärin assari ihan sattumalta reissaa rajan yli väärillä etiketeillä merkattuja kasvupulloja kassissaan.

Katellaan mitä toi poikii...menee vielä mielenkiintoiseksi jos tota tutkitaan ihan oikeasti. On vaan sen verran isoista rahoista kyse, että saattaa homma kadota maton alle.

----------


## Deve

Kumma ettei tota Ferraria saada kiinni mitenkään, kuitenkin on ihan yleisesti tiedossa että herra jakaa jotain muutakin kun harjoitteluneuvoja. Vois aika isoja nimiä tippua jos alettais kunnolla tonkimaan, ehkä just sen takia ei hirveesti ketään kiinnosta.

----------


## Leopejo

> Kumma ettei tota Ferraria saada kiinni mitenkään, kuitenkin on ihan yleisesti tiedossa että herra jakaa jotain muutakin kun harjoitteluneuvoja.



Onko tiedossa?

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Kumma ettei tota Ferraria saada kiinni mitenkään, kuitenkin on ihan yleisesti tiedossa että herra jakaa jotain muutakin kun harjoitteluneuvoja. Vois aika isoja nimiä tippua jos alettais kunnolla tonkimaan, ehkä just sen takia ei hirveesti ketään kiinnosta.



 Tule ensimmäisenä ulos kaapista.

----------


## OJ

Ferrarin kohdallahan on sama kuin kuskeilla, että olet puhdas jos et ole jäänyt kiinni. Ja jos jokin aine tai menetelmä ei näy doping-testissä, niin se ei ole dopingia.

----------


## vetooo

> Ferrarin kohdallahan on sama kuin kuskeilla, että olet puhdas jos et ole jäänyt kiinni. Ja jos jokin aine tai menetelmä ei näy doping-testissä, niin se ei ole dopingia.



Ferrarin asiakkaita vuosien varrelta:

Moreno ArgentinGiorgio FurlanJevgeni Berzin *(X)*Lance ArmstrongPaolo SavoldelliMario CipolliniGianni BugnoPavel TonkovTony RomingerAbraham OlanoIvan GottiClaudio Chiappucci *(X)*Filippo Simeoni *(X)*Patrik Sinkewitz *(X)*Eddy Mazzoleni *(X)*Levi LeipheimerFloyd Landis *(X)*George HincapieAxel MerckxAlexander Vinokourov *(X)*Michael Rogers
X:t osuivat ja upposivat. Aivan kuten laivanupotuksessa...

----------


## PHI

> Ferrarin asiakkaita vuosien varrelta:
> 
> Moreno ArgentinGiorgio FurlanJevgeni Berzin *(X)*Lance ArmstrongPaolo SavoldelliMario CipolliniGianni BugnoPavel TonkovTony RomingerAbraham OlanoIvan GottiClaudio Chiappucci *(X)*Filippo Simeoni *(X)*Patrik Sinkewitz *(X)*Eddy Mazzoleni *(X)*Levi LeipheimerFloyd Landis *(X)*George HincapieAxel MerckxAlexander Vinokourov *(X)*Michael Rogers
> X:t osuivat ja upposivat. Aivan kuten laivanupotuksessa...



Eikös tuo Tonkovkin jäänyt kiinni Eposta vai muistanko väärin?

----------


## vetooo

> Eikös tuo Tonkovkin jäänyt kiinni Eposta vai muistanko väärin?



Enpä muistanut Tonkovin taustoja ihan täysin. Piti oikein etsiä muutama minuutti...

1) _Tonkov's hematocrit went from 51.5% in June, 1996 to 40.9% in September._ (Lähde)
2) _ Pavel Tonkov (failed hematocrit test 1999)_ (Lähde)

Tonkovin EPO:n käytöstä ja kiinnijäämisestä en löytänyt mainintaa. Jokainen voi tietenkin tehdä omat johtopäätöksensä noista hematokriittiarvoista... Kesäkuu -96 51,5 % -> syyskuu -96 40,9 %... Giron voiton aikoihin 1996 arvot olivat suhteellisen korkealla, mutta sitten syksyn tullen tultiin reilummin alaspäin.

----------


## Kal Pedal

> Ferrarin kohdallahan on sama kuin kuskeilla, että olet puhdas jos et ole jäänyt kiinni. Ja jos jokin aine tai menetelmä ei näy doping-testissä, niin se ei ole dopingia.



Tämä on kyllä totta.

----------


## OJ

> Silläkin riskillä, että joku ärsyyntyy. _Paging Doctor Ferrari_



Ja ensimmäinen nimetön ärsyyntyi Joulukuun 17. päivä, kello 18.38.

----------


## Martin Hopper

> Enpä muistanut Tonkovin taustoja ihan täysin. Piti oikein etsiä muutama minuutti...
> 
> 1) _Tonkov's hematocrit went from 51.5% in June, 1996 to 40.9% in September._ (Lähde)
> 2) _ Pavel Tonkov (failed hematocrit test 1999)_ (Lähde)
> 
> Tonkovin EPO:n käytöstä ja kiinnijäämisestä en löytänyt mainintaa. Jokainen voi tietenkin tehdä omat johtopäätöksensä noista hematokriittiarvoista... Kesäkuu -96 51,5 % -> syyskuu -96 40,9 %... Giron voiton aikoihin 1996 arvot olivat suhteellisen korkealla, mutta sitten syksyn tullen tultiin reilummin alaspäin.



Mullakin oli hematokriittiarvo 25.9.2007 51,8

ja 7.3.2008 hematokriittiarvo oli 49,0

Siitäkin jokainen voi tehdä omat johtopäätökset.

----------


## vetooo

*Astana & Tour 2009*

Tällaista luettavaa jouluaatonaaton ratoksi. Sana on vapaa.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/fren...ransfusion-kit
http://www.morethanthegames.co.uk/cy...tour-de-france
http://road.cc/content/news/12285-le...focused-astana
http://www.iol.co.za/index.php?set_i...5430907C924168

Tähän vielä selvennykseksi näistä lääketieteellisistä aineista



> *Polypeptides?*
>  Polypeptides are small protein fragments that could be just about anything, but illegal drugs like EPO and Human Growth Hormone are made of polypeptides.
> 
> *Anti-hypertensives?*
>  Blood pressure medication isn't banned by WADA, but there is speculation that the drugs are used by athletes who use EPO or blood transfusions to prevent negative side-effects.

----------


## Deve

Joo-o..Molemmat, Bruyneel ja Armstong, ovat olleet kuitenkin niin kauan mukana huipputasolla ja tällästä jätteiden tonkimista on aiempinakin vuosina tapahtunut juuri ranskalaisten toimesta. Tuntuis todella hullulta jos yhtäkkiä miehet ei jaksais hävittää hämäriä jätteitä kunnolla. Kiva joululahja kuitenkin ranskalaisilta Bruyneelille, Armstrongille ja Contadorille.

Mut joo, kivaa draamaa kuitenkin näin off-seasoniksi kun odotellaan uutta kautta ja uutta Touria.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Aihetta sivuten...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hx5UV...eature=related

----------


## viller

*Tom Zirbelin A-näytteestä* löytynyt kiellettyjä steroideja (DHEA).

2009 MM-kisoissa aika-ajossa neljänneksi tulleen Zirbelin oli tarkoitus ajaa ensi vuonna Garminissa mutta talli on Zirbelin A-näytteen tulosten jälkeen perunut sopimuksen.

Zirbel kiistää edes tietäneensä kyseisestä aineesta ennen dopingtestinsä tuloksia.

----------


## vetooo

Seuraavaa pukkaa: Tom Zirbel ja aineena DHEA. A-näyte positiivinen, B-näytettä odotellaan. Zirbel teki sopimuksen Garminin kanssa syksyllä, joten mistään turistikaverista ei voida puhua.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/zirb...itive-for-dhea

E: En ehtinyt ensimmäisenä, mutta kuitenkin ennen suomalaismediaa. Sitä voidaan pitää aika kunnioitettavana suorituksena  D-asioiden uutisoinnissa.
*
* * * * *
* 
Testomiehiä on tullut ennenkin sieltä jenkeistä päin. Miten tämä DHEA eroaa / ei eroa Floyd Landisin vuoden 2006 aineesta?

Terv. nimim. Lääketiede ylittää tietotasoni (=vetooo)

----------


## viller

Kyseessä on sama aine josta Tyler Hamilton kärähti helmikuussa 2009. (Velonews)

Hamiltonin selityksen mukaan positiivinen tulos johtui masennuksen hoitoon käytetystä luontaistuotteesta.

----------


## Deve

Eikai se sit ihme ollu että se pyörä kulki niin hyvin MM-kisoissakin..

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

> Seuraavaa pukkaa: Tom Zirbel ja aineena DHEA. A-näyte positiivinen, B-näytettä odotellaan. Zirbel teki sopimuksen Garminin kanssa syksyllä, joten mistään turistikaverista ei voida puhua.



Siis jos se on dopingista kärynnyt, niin onhan se täysi turisti.

----------


## tempokisu

Kysymys koskien Toni Liiaksen doping"käryä". 
Käsittääkseni hän sai 2 vuoden kilpailukiellon? Kuitenkin toissapäivän Aamulehden tulospörssissä (sisä)rata-SM kisoissa: 
1. Pajari Markku 
2. Toni Liias 

??? peruttiinko "tuomio" vai saako kilpailukiellosta huolimatta kilpailla..
vai mitäs tämä on?

kiitos jos vastaatte!

----------


## YT

Eikös ne rata smät ajettu kauvan sitten? Käry kävi vasta maantie smmässä.

----------


## tempokisu

> Eikös ne rata smät ajettu kauvan sitten? Käry kävi vasta maantie smmässä.



Tulokset olivat siis 29.12.2009 lehdessä. Ei nyt heti tullut mieleen että oli viime vuoden ( tai jotain sinnepäin...)tuloksia... :Nolous:

----------


## vetooo

Ruotsalaislehti Aftonbladet on listannut 2000-luvun suurimmat urheiluskandaalit. Floyd Landis -case löytyy sijalta 8.

----------


## p bonk

Ja sijalla neljä tapaus, jota Kari Hotakainen niin osuvasti kuvaa kirjassaan _Iisakin kirkko_:

_"Tuona päivänä hieman yli kaksi vuotta sitten suomalaiset mieshiihtäjät tappoivat minun vaimoni. Kyllikki oli valitellut rintakipuja jo viikkoa aiemmin kun majavahampainen Jari Isometsä oli kärähtänyt dopingista. Silloin ei vielä tiedetty, että myös Jumalan valittu, suohon vajoava unelmavävy Mika Myllylä oli hiihtänyt kemiallisten epäjumalien juovuttamana. Kyllikki oli viimeiseen asti sitä mieltä, että Isometsä on puhdas kuin hampaansa ja että meidän Mika ottaa voimansa Taivaan Isältä ja Tervanevalta."_

_"Kyllikki valitteli rintakipuja jo ohjelman alussa. Kivut hellittivät hetkeksi kun päävalmentaja Kari-Pekka Kyrö nosti väsyneen, mutta samettisen katseensa lattiasta ja puhui totta. Kamera siirtyi litistyneen sammakon näköiseen herraan, Hiihtoliiton puheenjohtajaan Paavo M. Petäjään. Otin Kyllikkiä kädestä, koska aavistin ettei hän kestäisi. Sammakko vaikersi kolmoisleuan alaheltta läpättäen, ettei valmennusjohdolla ollut mitään käsitystä siitä, mitä oli tapahtunut. Lausunto mursi lopullisesti Lahden piinaviikon aikana rasitetun sydämen. Kyllikki riuhtaisi shaalin, rytisti sen mahaansa vasten ja kaatui lattialle."_

----------


## MTB 50+

Ötztaler Radmarathonin kolminkertainen voittaja Emanuele Negrini  on saanut dopingista kahden vuoden kilpailukiellon. Näinpä herra Negrini ei enää koskaan saa Ötziin starttipaikkaa ja 2010 Ötzissä  tehdään dopingtestejä. ( lähde Roadbike 1/2010 / Nachrichten.

Että näin harrastepuolella ollaan kovasti puhtaita.

----------


## Samuli

> Ötztaler Radmarathonin kolminkertainen voittaja Emanuele Negrini  on saanut dopingista kahden vuoden kilpailukiellon. Näinpä herra Negrini ei enää koskaan saa Ötziin starttipaikkaa ja 2010 Ötzissä  tehdään dopingtestejä. ( lähde Roadbike 1/2010 / Nachrichten.
> 
> Että näin harrastepuolella ollaan kovasti puhtaita.



Taitaa olla tämä herra kyseessä: http://www.cyclingarchives.com/coure...coureurid=2913

Kaverilta löytynee muutama voitto myös Maratona Dolomitesistä viime vuosilta.

----------


## L'una

> Taitaa olla tämä herra kyseessä: http://www.cyclingarchives.com/coure...coureurid=2913
> 
> Kaverilta löytynee muutama voitto myös Maratona Dolomitesistä viime vuosilta.



Cantina Tollo -niminen viinitalo on sitten aikoinaan osannut sponsoroida oikeaa tiimiä ja erityisesti tätä sankaria. :Sarkastinen:  Saakohan Tolloa Alkosta?

----------


## PHI

Joo, mulle (kuten varmaan kaikille 2009 Ötziin osallistuneille) tuli Ötzin järjestäjiltä s-postia heti Negrinin käryn jälkeen. Harmin paikka, kaveri vaikutti todella symppikseltä. Negrinin lakimies antoi heti käryn jälkeen lausunnon, että mitään ei olla käytetty. Testauksessa oli vikaa ym. vastaavaa normaalia jorinaa, jota on nähty kyllästymiseen asti käryjen yhteydessä. 

Negrini ei kyllä ole nykyiselläkään statuksella mikään harrastelija, vaan entinen ammattilainen, joka treenaa ainoastaan näitä vuorikisoja varten. Garmin-Salieri talli maksoi herran palveluksista selvää riihikuivaa rahaa. Näissä Gran Fondoissa liikkuu yllättävän isoja rahoja Euroopassa ja niitä ajaviin (ja voittaviin) kuskeihin on muodostunut hyvin tienaava ammattilaisporukka varsinaisen pro skenen ulkopuolelle.

En ole asiaa seurannutkaan pitkään aikaan, mahtoikohan Emanule vaatia B-näytteen tutkimista? Tuskinpa.

----------


## china

> Ötztaler Radmarathonin kolminkertainen voittaja Emanuele Negrini  on saanut dopingista kahden vuoden kilpailukiellon. Näinpä herra Negrini ei enää koskaan saa Ötziin starttipaikkaa ja 2010 Ötzissä  tehdään dopingtestejä. ( lähde Roadbike 1/2010 / Nachrichten.
> 
> Että näin harrastepuolella ollaan kovasti puhtaita.



Noh, nehän ei ole mitään harrastajia vaan granfondo-ammattilaisia. Muistan vaan silloin jokunen vuosi sitten jääneeni tunnilla eräälle Rumsakselle, joka ajoi myös ammattilaisena näitä kuntoajoja Italiassa. 

Ei se silti toki sitä sen hyväksyttävämpää tee.

----------


## kpyora

> ...Saakohan Tolloa Alkosta?



Näyttäisi olevan  :Nolous:  Jotain bulkki pöytäviiniä, jota ei ole edes mainittu Tollon sivuilla.

----------


## PHI

> Muistan vaan silloin jokunen vuosi sitten jääneeni tunnilla eräälle Rumsakselle, joka ajoi myös ammattilaisena näitä kuntoajoja Italiassa.



Missä ajossa? Dolomites?

----------


## Kal Pedal

Nicklas Axelsson paloi taas. Eihän se mikään dramaattinen jätkä ole enää, mutta lisätäänpä ketjuun kun se on naapurista.

http://www.aftonbladet.se/sportblade...icle6385538.ab

----------


## timoe

> Näyttäisi olevan  Jotain bulkki pöytäviiniä, jota ei ole edes mainittu Tollon sivuilla.



off topic: veikkaan että alko ostaa tolloa tankeissa ja pullottaa itse

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Cantina Tollo -niminen viinitalo on sitten aikoinaan osannut sponsoroida oikeaa tiimiä ja erityisesti tätä sankaria. Saakohan Tolloa Alkosta?



Eikös meillä ole asiantuntija jäsenenä... Kanttiinin Tollo.  :Hymy: 

Pitäisikö kysyä häneltä...

----------


## china

> Missä ajossa? Dolomites?



Pari eri ihan tavallista granfondoa Italiassa. Toinen ainakin oli GF della Versilia, vuosi 2007 varmaan.

Edit: Näkyy Rumsas vieneen tuon skaban kolmena vuonna peräkkäin, 2005-2007. 2007 ainakin ajoi Guru-Parkpre -tallissa.

----------


## kontio

Ei liity pyöräilyyn, mutta pari venäläistä maastohiihtäjää suljettiin tour de skin kisasta kun oli hb yli 175. 

Yksi ei mitään, mutta kahdesta sanoisin ettei savua ilman tulta.

100 euroa olisin valmis lyömään vetoa, että ennen välipäivää on tökätty verta pakastimesta suoneen, ja vaikutus veriarvoihin ollut yllättävän iso eikä ehditty hoitaa alas...

pari päiväähän siinä menee että verisatsi alkaa suoritusta potkimaan...

jos nyt joku täällä on venäläisten hiihtäjien fani, pyydän anteeksi. ja haastan vaikka väittelyyn  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Leopejo

Rumsas on paljon noita Granfondoja ajanut ja voittanut. Lähes yhtä vihattu kuin ammattilainen Riccò. Rumsas tuumii muuten paluuta (granfondoille) kaudelle 2010 täällä Toskanassa.

Tällä hetkellä tosiaan granfondo-joukkueet ovat hyvä valinta entisille ammattilaisille, kun saavat laajasti näkyvyyttä alan lehdissä ja myös televisiossa. Silti olen saanut sellaisen käsityksen, että heidän "palkka" on liioiteltu. He varmasti saavat ilmaiset pyörät, välineet, vaatetukset, matkat ja osallistumismaksut, mutta tämän lisäksi ei luultavasti irtoa _paljon_ käsirahaa.

----------


## trauma

Mitä ihmettä...???

Ylen teksti-tv kertoo sivulla 202 (3/3) että "39-vuotias Jouko Mäkelä on antanut dopingtestinäytteen, joka sisälsi urheilussa kiellettyjä aineita. ADT:n valvontalautakunta päättää, onko kyseessä dopingrikkomus vai ei."

trauma

----------


## trauma

> Mitä ihmettä...???
> 
> Ylen teksti-tv kertoo sivulla 202 (3/3) että "39-vuotias Jouko Mäkelä on antanut dopingtestinäytteen, joka sisälsi urheilussa kiellettyjä aineita. ADT:n valvontalautakunta päättää, onko kyseessä dopingrikkomus vai ei."
> 
> trauma



Ja itse itselleni tiedotan lisää että näkyy myös Pyöräilyunionin sivuilla olevan pikku uutinen tästä. Novedex XT.

trauma

----------


## erkkk

> Ja itse itselleni tiedotan lisää että näkyy myös Pyöräilyunionin sivuilla olevan pikku uutinen tästä. Novedex XT.



Unionin kannattasi pikkuhiljaa kysellä josko Gaspari Nutritionilta heruisi sponssia.

Näillä testimäärillä kaksi käryä tarkoittaa jo useampaa kuin kahta käyttäjää.

Toi Alkon tollo on muuten ehkä yksi surkeimmista punaviinin nimellä kulkeneista tuotteista mitä on tullut maistettua. Vastaavaa tavaraa saa italiasta reilulla eurolla. Ei se sielläkään hääviä ole, mutta ne harrastusolosuhteet...

----------


## Eza

Kaksi asiaa ihmetyttää. Miksi Joukoa on edes testattu ja vielä joulukuun alussa ja miksi vedetty vielä samoja nappeja mistä todistettavasti viime kesänä Liias jo kärähti?

----------


## vetooo

*CAS confirms no global ban for Valverde, this time
*
As suggested the other day by Valverde's lawyer  after the first day of the hearing; the Court of Arbitration in Sport  (CAS) is unable to extend Alejandro Valverde's Italian ban to be  enforced worldwide. The hearing this week was an appeal by Valverde  against the two-year ban preventing the Spaniard from racing on Italian  soil.

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/27...this-time.aspx
_
Saatiin tätäkin härdelliä vähän eteenpäin..._

----------


## A R:nen

> Kaksi asiaa ihmetyttää. Miksi Joukoa on edes testattu ja vielä joulukuun alussa ja miksi vedetty vielä samoja nappeja mistä todistettavasti viime kesänä Liias jo kärähti?



Ehkä ADT on hankkinut paremman satunnaislukugeneraattorin kilpailun ulkopuolisten testien arpomiseen, ja Liiaksen tapauksestahan taas voisi hyvin vaikka päätellä aineen olevan toimivaa (kunhan ei jää kiinni)?

----------


## petri ok

> *CAS confirms no global ban for Valverde, this time
> *
> As suggested the other day by Valverde's lawyer  after the first day of the hearing; the Court of Arbitration in Sport  (CAS) is unable to extend Alejandro Valverde's Italian ban to be  enforced worldwide. The hearing this week was an appeal by Valverde  against the two-year ban preventing the Spaniard from racing on Italian  soil.
> 
> http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/27...this-time.aspx
> _
> Saatiin tätäkin härdelliä vähän eteenpäin..._



Itse asiassa ei yhtään eteenpäin eikä taakse. Kun nyt on käsittelyssä Pitin valitus CONIn Italian bannista, ei CAS voi tehdä muuta päätöstä. Kyse on enempi oikeuskaaresta, CAS tekee myöhemmin päätöksen WADAn ja UCIn hakemuksesta, jolla Epsjanjan pyöräliitto velvoitettaisiin asettamaan Piti-koiran omistajalle kilpailukielto.

Tässä CAS-jutussa Piti-koiran omistajalle Italian olympiakomitean asettaman Italiaa koskevan kilpailukiellon laillisuus on asetettu kyseenalaiseksi. On hyvin mahdollista, että CAS tekee päätöksen tässä jutussa siten, että CONIn asettama kilpailukielto on päätöksen mukaan laiton, koska CONIlla ei ole oikeutta asettaa toisen urheiluliiton alaisella lisenssillä kilpailevaa urheilijaa kilpailukieltoon, edes omalla maallaan.

Maaliskuussa tulee käsittelyyn UCIn ja WADAn vaatimus pakottaa Epsjanjan pyöräilyliitto tekemään päätös Piti-koiran omistajalle kuuluvasta kilpailukiellosta. Tämä oikeudenkäynti on siis oikeasti se tärkeämpi. Tällä hetkellä siis kiistellään CONIn oikeuksista muun maalaisiin urheilijoihin.

Kyseinen päätös ei siis vapauta "Myrkky ja laki"-lehden päätoimittajaa doping-rikoksesta annettavasta sanktiosta, vaan toteaa, ettei oikeudella ole oikeutta laajentaa kilpailukieltoa, koska hakijana tässä jutussa on Piti-koiran omistaja, ei WADA tai UCI.

----------


## Pekka L

> Kaksi asiaa ihmetyttää. Miksi Joukoa on edes testattu ja vielä joulukuun alussa...



Onpa hölmö kysymys :Sekaisin: 

"*Lisenssin haltijan tulee noudattaa Antidopingtoimikunnan ADTn, WADAn, UCIn, KOKn ja SPUn dopingsääntöjä*."

Meinaakko että tuo lause menee samaan kategoriaan, kun jälkikasvulle sanotaan että syö puurosi tai mä kerron joulupukille? 

Ei ne mitään testaa. Eikä mua ainakaan. Eikä ainakaan kilpailukauden ulkopuolella. Eikä edes kilpailuissa jos ei pääse pallille.

Lisenssiurheilijan ovikello voi soida TÄNÄÄN. Ja niin sen pitää olla.

----------


## Eza

> Onpa hölmö kysymys
> 
> "*Lisenssin haltijan tulee noudattaa Antidopingtoimikunnan ADTn, WADAn, UCIn, KOKn ja SPUn dopingsääntöjä*."
> 
> Meinaakko että tuo lause menee samaan kategoriaan, kun jälkikasvulle sanotaan että syö puurosi tai mä kerron joulupukille? 
> 
> Ei ne mitään testaa. Eikä mua ainakaan. Eikä ainakaan kilpailukauden ulkopuolella. Eikä edes kilpailuissa jos ei pääse pallille.
> 
> Lisenssiurheilijan ovikello voi soida TÄNÄÄN. Ja niin sen pitää olla.



Oliko? Olen kyllä tietoinen noista lisenssiehdoista. Lähinnä huvittavaa asiassa on se, että ruvetaan keskivertotason harrastelijoita ratsaamaan, ihan kuin ADT:lla ei olisi järkevämpääkin tekemistä. No kaipa siellä pojilla oli hyvät tärpit tiedossa, kun tiesivät kenen eteen kusipurkkia työntää. Eipä siinä, olisi sitten vetänyt kunnolla sitä tärpättiä, jos tuntuu ettei omat kintut riitä. käry käy kuitenkin jos satutaan testaamaan.

----------


## tempokisu

> Kaksi asiaa ihmetyttää. Miksi Joukoa on edes testattu ja vielä joulukuun alussa ja miksi vedetty vielä samoja nappeja mistä todistettavasti viime kesänä Liias jo kärähti?



Luin vain Aamulehdestä tänään pienen ikävän uutimoisen. 
Ai mikä tässä ihmeellistä on? Lisenssiurheilijaa testataan myös harjoituskaudella.  :Sarkastinen: 
Se sensijaan ihmetyttää, miksi käytti? Voi elämä...no, kokemuksen koulu on kova mutta hölmö ei muuten opi. ( sopii tuo myös itseeni vaikka muussa yhteydessä...).

----------


## Pekka L

Kyllä tuo ainakin 2008 vielä voitti Lattomeriajon, että eipä nyt ihan keskinkertaisuus taida olla.

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

> Kaksi asiaa ihmetyttää. Miksi Joukoa on edes testattu ja vielä joulukuun alussa ja miksi vedetty vielä samoja nappeja mistä todistettavasti viime kesänä Liias jo kärähti?



Samoja nappeja varmaan vedetty koska niiden avulla pystyy voittamaan SM-kultaa ja testattu varmaan siksi, että on varmaan kehuttu ja elvistelty ja joku on käräyttänyt. Ihan arvaus mutta voisi olla näinkin.

----------


## Junnuraita

Onhan se selvä et kun (mestari) kärys niin ADT lippistä.Nyt ei tiedetä montako yllätystestejä on tehty talven aikana tai tullaan vielä tekemään.Olisiko vielä lisää luvassa???

----------


## Eza

> Samoja nappeja varmaan vedetty koska niiden avulla pystyy voittamaan SM-kultaa ja testattu varmaan siksi, että on varmaan kehuttu ja elvistelty ja joku on käräyttänyt. Ihan arvaus mutta voisi olla näinkin.



No empä menisi noiden jäämien vaikutusvoimaan liikaa luottamaan, mutta jotain tuon jälkimmäisen suuntaan itsekkin veikkailisin. Itse pyörinyt kuvioissa mukana pennusta asti yli 20 vuotta ja en tiedä yhtään tapausta, jossa keskiverto harrastelijaa olisi tultu keskellä kilpailukautta/harjoituskautta testaamaan poislukien kisat ellei ole aihetta epäillä jotain. Random testauskohde valittu lisenssikuskeista ja heti tärppää, yeah right!

Lähden tästä irrottamaan ovikellon patteria, että saa nukkua päiväunet rauhassa, jos vaikka ADT tulee oven taakse häiriköimään kesken unien...

----------


## erkkk

> Kaksi asiaa ihmetyttää. Miksi Joukoa on edes testattu ja vielä joulukuun alussa ja miksi vedetty vielä samoja nappeja mistä todistettavasti viime kesänä Liias jo kärähti?



1. Joko randomilla tai sitten joku käytöstä tietävä taho on laulanut ADT:n suuntaan ja testausta on kohdennettu.
2. Lisää lihasvoimaa ja tehokkaampaa harjoittelua. Boldenoni näkyy dopingtesteissä pitkään. Valitse jompi kumpi tai molemmat.




> Eräistä suomalaisista luontaistuotekaupoista on saatavilla ATD:a. Markkinoinnissa todetaan muun muassa: ”Voimakas vapaan testosteronitason nousu aiheuttaa todennäköisesti positiivisen dopingtuloksen, joten ei sovi dopingtestatuille urheilijoille.”(Wellmax)
> 
> ATD kuuluu WADA:n kiellettyjen aineiden luettelossa kohtaan S4, aromataasi-inhibiittorit. WADA on luokitellut aromataasi-inhibiittorit ”erikseen määriteltyihin aineisiin”, joiden käytöstä kiinni jääneiden seuraamukset voidaan määrätä joustavasti riippuen lieventävistä tai raskauttavista seikoista.
> 
> ATD lisää lihasvoimaa testosteronin kertyessä elimistöön. Toisaalta se tekee mahdolliseksi voimakkaamman harjoittelun. Osin ATD vaikuttaa anabolisesti vaikuttavan aineenvaihduntatuotteensa boldenonin kautta. WADA:n tilastojen mukaan ATD:n käytöstä on jäänyt kiinni yksi urheilija vuonna 2006, kaksi urheilijaa vuonna 2007 ja kolme urheilijaa vuonna 2008.
> 
> ATD:n haittavaikutukset ovat vastaavat kuin testosteronin ja anabolisten steroidien haitat. Raskaana olevilla naisilla ATD lisää epämuodostumien riskiä.
> 
> Boldenoni on tavanomainen anabolinen steroidi. Sitä käytetään yksin tai yhdessä muiden anabolisten steroidien kanssa. Se on myös ATD:n aineenvaihduntatuote. Joissain harvinaisissa tapauksissa boldenonia voi esiintyä elimistössä luontaisesti pienin pitoisuuksin poikkeavan steroidiaineenvaihdunnan seurauksena.
> ...



Minua ihmetyttää vain että miksi käyttää. Tavaraa kait saa niin helposti ja viattomasti että tilaisuus tekee varkaan.

----------


## tempokisu

Jaa-a. Kukahan epäili ja ilmoitteli ADT:lle miun aika varmasta "dopingkäytöstäni"? 
Kyselin asiasta, ja kerrottiin että " Pyöräilyunionin edustuskuskeja testataan". Ja tästä se ihmetys, koska nimenomaan EN kelvannut edustuskuskiksi. Vuonna 2002 jolloin oli paras vuoteni. 

En ole kylläkään mitään käyttäny, mutta loppujen lopuksi ei kukaan pissanäytettä tullut ottamaan... :Nolous:  tosin olisi saanut verinäytteen, koska oli just meneillään muut tutkimukset tuumoriepäilyn takia...

----------


## OJ

> No empä menisi noiden jäämien vaikutusvoimaan liikaa luottamaan, mutta jotain tuon jälkimmäisen suuntaan itsekkin veikkailisin. Itse pyörinyt kuvioissa mukana pennusta asti yli 20 vuotta ja en tiedä yhtään tapausta, jossa keskiverto harrastelijaa olisi tultu keskellä kilpailukautta/harjoituskautta testaamaan poislukien kisat ellei ole aihetta epäillä jotain. Random testauskohde valittu lisenssikuskeista ja heti tärppää, yeah right!
> 
> Lähden tästä irrottamaan ovikellon patteria, että saa nukkua päiväunet rauhassa, jos vaikka ADT tulee oven taakse häiriköimään kesken unien...



Minkä jäämien?

Ja oisko ollu 2002 kun Marraskuussa testailtiin kuskeja, jotka eivät olleet edes voittaneet mitään. Noissa testeissä ei tosin käynyt käry.

Mutta paska homma taas kaikenkaikkiaan.

----------


## Palovamma

http://www.mtv3.fi/urheilu/muutlajit...10/01/1034938?

Huippupyöräilijä Lance Armstrong luopuu henkilökohtaisista dopingtesteistään. Hän alkoi antaa ylimääräisiä testejä, jotta syytökset hänen dopinginkäytöstään hiljenisivät.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> No empä menisi noiden jäämien vaikutusvoimaan liikaa luottamaan, mutta jotain tuon jälkimmäisen suuntaan itsekkin veikkailisin. Itse pyörinyt kuvioissa mukana pennusta asti yli 20 vuotta ja en tiedä yhtään tapausta, jossa keskiverto harrastelijaa olisi tultu keskellä kilpailukautta/harjoituskautta testaamaan poislukien kisat ellei ole aihetta epäillä jotain. Random testauskohde valittu lisenssikuskeista ja heti tärppää, yeah right!
> 
> Lähden tästä irrottamaan ovikellon patteria, että saa nukkua päiväunet rauhassa, jos vaikka ADT tulee oven taakse häiriköimään kesken unien...



Vedät vaan oven nokan edestä kiinni. Ei olisi eka kerta nääs ainakaan Tampereella. Kuulemma :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.mtv3.fi/uutiset/arkisto/9...607230403.html


Tässä eräs aikoinaan minua huvittanut tapaus.

Oli muistaakseni kolme vaihtoehtoa

1. Tuumori eturauhasessa
2. Kaveri on raskaana
3. On käyttänyt HCG.tä

----------


## vetooo

CAS ei lämmennyt Schumin vetoomukselle.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cas-...-tour-positive

----------


## erkkk

Joku ns nyrkkeilijä jäänyt kiinni:
http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/artikkeli/R.../1135252431970

Tisseissä näyttäis olevan gynoa tai sitten kuva tekee tepposet. Mitä kaverin kropasta oli muualla kuvaa niin en käyttäisi sanaa huippu-urheilija, vaikka raskaassa sarjassa otteleekin.

Ai niin. Tollannen avautumistie on nykyisin pystyssä http://www.dopinglinkki.fi/ . Kohderyhmä taitaa olla enemmän salipullistelijat.

----------


## ketju44

Tunnen Jarnoa jonkun verran ja voin sanoa , että kesällä ei harjoitus maittanut ja.........................  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## petri ok

Riccardo Riccò palailee doping-lomalta ja samalla hänen puolisonsa Vania Rossi aloittaa oman doping-lomansa. No ompahan lapsen luona sitten edes toinen vanhemmista.

----------


## PHI

> Riccardo Riccò palailee doping-lomalta ja samalla hänen puolisonsa Vania Rossi aloittaa oman doping-lomansa. No ompahan lapsen luona sitten edes toinen vanhemmista.



Olikohan jääkaappiin jäänyt Riccardon vanhaa varastoa... Todella nolo homma ja vaikeuttaa osaltaan merkittävästi Riccardon uskottavaa paluuta.

----------


## vetooo

Tässä on jo pakko lainata erästä suomalaista muusikkoa:

_Hei, Riccon suku syntynyt on vauhti kallossaan.
Hei hei hei ja CERAa suonissaan.
Neulansilmä vasempaan ja sata oikeaan, loiva vasen antaa mennä vaan.

_Aivan uskomatonta. Miten on mahdollista, että myös perheen toinen puolisko jää kiinni samasta aineesta? Tässä tulee ainoana vertailukelpoisena pariskuntana Raimondas ja Edita Rumsas mieleen. Edita ei käyttänyt aineita, mutta jäi kiinni tullissa vuonna 2002 aineapteekkinsa kanssa. Raimondas sijoittui juuri niinä päivinä päättyneessä Ranskan ympäriajossa kolmanneksi. Noh, liettualainen narahti sitten seuraavana vuonna, muistaakseni EPOsta.





> Riccosta puheen ollen, tässä Cyclingnewsin  jutussa hän reagoi... tai siis ei  reagoi mitenkään Mark Cavendishin  esittämään kritiikkiin dopingista.  Järkeviä sanavalintoja Cobralta.  Ainakin minun silmissäni italialainen  on nyt vielä enemmän tervetullut  takaisin kahinoihin kilpailukieltonsa  jälkeen.



Täytyy ottaa vain 11 päivää vanhoja sanojani takaisin.  :Vihainen:

----------


## viller

_Neulansilmä vasempaan_ kyynärtaipeeseen ja CERAt suoneen.

----------


## Soolo

Aivan käsittämätöntä toimintaa Riccon perheeltä. 
Toivottavasti perheen pikkulasta ei ole rintaruokittu, EPO maidossa ei varmaankaan ole kovinkaan terveellistä.... 
Huh huh.

----------


## erkkk

Päivän paras  :Leveä hymy: 

Se on siinä ja siinä voiko olla Riccon vanhaa tavaraa, mirceran käyttöaika on 2 vuotta ja käytyään jääkaappilämpöjen ulkopuolella 1kk. Veikkaisin kuitenkin että herra on tosiaan tähdännyt La Primaveran voittoon ja ottanut perhepakkauksen kun löytänyt toimittajan (edellisen tais syöttää jellonille et sai viilattua omaa rangaistusta vähän alaspäin)  :Leveä hymy:  Aika velikulta.

----------


## OJ

Proffa ei vaan voi käyttää lääkkeitä, luulisi ukkonsa kärystä jo ton oppineen.

----------


## vetooo

> Seuraavaa pukkaa: Tom Zirbel ja aineena DHEA. A-näyte positiivinen, B-näytettä odotellaan. Zirbel teki sopimuksen Garminin kanssa syksyllä, joten mistään turistikaverista ei voida puhua.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/zirb...itive-for-dhea
> 
> E: En ehtinyt ensimmäisenä, mutta kuitenkin ennen suomalaismediaa. Sitä voidaan pitää aika kunnioitettavana suorituksena  D-asioiden uutisoinnissa.



Myös B-näyte positiivinen.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/zirb...-also-positive

----------


## TetedeCourse

> Myös B-näyte positiivinen.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/zirb...-also-positive




Tuo on harmi, koska kaveri teki juuri Garminin kanssa shopparin ja piti olla läpimurtokausi, vaikka kaveri onkin jo 31 v.

----------


## viller

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ricc...news_headlines

Riccon vaimo kiistää CERAn käytön.

----------


## petri ok

Jeps, nyt on salaliittoteorioiden aika.

Aikoinaan Martti Vainion talkkari pisti vitamiinien sijaan touppinkia, ihan Martin tietämättä.

Ja se rehellinen lapin jätkä kertoi, ettei muut oo käyttäny, ihan vaan ittekseen.

Joku löytää aineita ihan vaan metsälenkillään.

Toinen taas saa aineita saastuneesta lisäravinnosta.

Oisko Vania ottanu jääkaapista väärän ampullin, ku poikavauva piti hereillä koko yön.

Nyt herätys Fillari Foorumi. Autetaan Vaniaa keksimään selitys.

----------


## china

Viimeisimmässä Procyclingissä oli juttu Riccosta, ja sävy oli vähän... noh, ei ainakaan ihan ylistävä.

----------


## vetooo

Sinänsä on aika sama mitä selityksiä keksitään. Herra Riccon maine meni osittain 2008 Tourissa ja nyt se lienee mennyt lopullisesti. Kiitos Rouva Riccon. Herra on edelleen vapaa kisaamaan, hänellä on puhtaat jauhot tällä hetkellä pusissa, mutta uskottavuus aikalailla nollissa. Ei kai juridisesti Herran osallistumista voida evätä esim. La Primaveraan tai Giroon. Tosiasia on kuitenkin se, että ilman juuri ylikorostetusti Riccolle suunniteltua Giro-reittiä, Herralla ei tule olemaan mitään mahdollisuuksia voittaa suurta ympäriajoa.

----------


## J T K

*Di Luca given two-year suspension for Giro CERA doping*

*Danilo Di Luca* has been *suspended for two years* by the Italian National Olympic Committee (CONI). He tested positive for the EPO derivative CERA at the 2009 Giro d'Italia.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/di-l...ro-cera-doping

Tämän päälle nasahti 280 000e sakko. Ja tuttuun tyyliin kaikki kiistetään kera oikeustoimien...

----------


## Deve

Niin, eikö näiden kärynneiden pyöräilijöiden ole kuulunut maksaa yhden vuoden palkka UCI:lle tai jollekkin käryn käydessä? Monikohan tota on mahtanu noudattaa..

----------


## petri ok

Toi vuoden palkkasummaa vastaavan sakon laillisuus on CAS-käsittelyssä.

----------


## L'una

DeLucan tappajan asenne ja katse oli hienoa katsottavaa. Ikävää, että "The Killer" onkin oikeastaan "The Suicidal". :Irvistys:

----------


## vetooo

Olisivat mätkäisseet samantien sen 3 vuotta. Torrin esitys ei kuitenkaan mennyt läpi ja lusittavaksi jää tuo 24 kuukautta päättyen vuoden 2011 heinäkuussa. Sakkoa tulee maksettavaksi 280 000 euroa ja odotetavissa on lisämaksua tulevista CAS:n käsittelyistä etc. Näen Di Lucalla olevan ehkä parin prosentin mahdollisuus voittaa CONI:n antama kilpailukielto CAS:ssa. Ensin oli Espanja, mutta nyt dopingkäryvaltikka näyttää siirtyneen Italiana. Valitettavaa.

----------


## erkkk

"Cycling isn’t for women, it hurts too much"

Riccolta pääsee jo aika legendaarisia lausahduksia. Ei tykkää et vaimo ajaa kisaa, eikä kovin moni muukaan. Tässähän on jo salaliiton makua  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## NoNo

Ei kannata vielä "luopua" toivosta. Eikös case Valverde ole vielä kesken ? Koko Puerto taitaa olla kunnolla pöyhimättä. 280k€ on aika paljon rahaa näin tavallisen tallaajan kukkarossa, hyvä olisi jos maksavat minkä ovat luvanneet.

----------


## PHI

> ... Koko Puerto taitaa olla kunnolla pöyhimättä.



...ja pöyhimättä jää. Takuulla. Espanjan oikeuslaitokselta tuntuu löytyvän loputonta ymmärrystä Valverdelle & co.

----------


## vetooo

Tuostahan on jo päätös olemassa, että Puerto on sulkeutunut. Kahdesti se taidettiin määrätä uudelleen avattavaksi, mutta joka kerta laitettiin ovet kiinni. Jos olen oikein ymmärtänyt.

----------


## YT

Siellä Puerto laatikossa on varmaan sellaisia jalkapalloilijoita, joiden sopimuksiin isot espanjalaisseurat on sijoittaneet miljoonia.

----------


## Deve

Tuo on kyllä mielenkiintoista että Espanjassa poliisi tosiaan tykkää tutkia näitä doping-keissejä ihan kunnolla..mutta sitten oikeudessa tuomarit pistää kapuloita rattaisiin. Todella kummallista toimintaa. Puerto taisi jäädä tonkimatta kunnolla kun oli jalkapalloilijoita Fuentesin asiakkaina. Liian isoista rahoista alkoi olla kysymys.

----------


## vetooo

*The Ricco - Full T-Shirt*

 

http://doperssuck.typepad.com/photos...icco_icon.html

----------


## ottojussi

http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2010...45290_ur.shtml millä pohjalla Suomen hiihtomenestys on ollut  :Leveä hymy:  Vaan tuskin ollaan ainoita. Hyvä, että alkaa lopulta totuus tulla ilmi käyttäjien suusta. Loppuu turhanpäiväiset spekulaatiot.

----------


## Mrk70

Tulihan se tunnustus joltain vihdoinkin, vaikka eivätköhän kaikki jo tuon tienneet. Jännä nähdä mitä Isometsä, Piirainen sun muut sanoo tähän. Kiistävät kaiken varmaan ja sanovat että Myllylä puhuu paskaa ja valehtelee. Ei se oikeesti mitään epoo oo ottanu. Ja jos onkin niin me ei ainakaan tiedetty siitä mitään, ja mitään me ei ainakaan olla otettu tai a
annettu kellekään.

----------


## vetooo

Vielä kun saataisiin Ulle, Vino ja kumppanit puhumaan totta, niin maailma muuttuisi rehellisemmäksi. Myös Suomen 2000-luvun hiihdon sankarit Isometsä, Kuitunen, Piirainen, Spurgu M. Petäjä, Vähäsöyrinki, Klinga, Varis etc. mukaan lukien.

----------


## zippo

Vetooomuskirje varmaan tehoasi.

----------


## PHI

Hieno teko Myllylältä ja taatusti helpottavaa hänelle itselleenkin kaikkien näiden vuosien kieltämisen jälkeen. Totuus puhdistaa. Miljoona vihreetä palleroa Mikalle.

Katsokaapa vaan, että nämä Hiihtoliiton ketkut tulevat edelleenkin kieltämään jääräpäisesti kaiken. Hyi hitto mitä porukaa...

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

Myllylälle iso käsi. Valitettavasti tuli vaan usean vuoden liian myöhään. Olen kuullut vähän liikaa haukuttavan Kyröa siitä että se valehtelee ja mustamaalaa kostonhaluisena. Pitääkin piikitellä näitä mielipiteitä viljelleille sitten kun seuraavan kerran tapaa. Tuskin tällä tunnustuksella mitään vaikutusta suomen doping tilanteeseen on koska eihän suomessa ole yhtään hiihtäjää joka douppaisi - ainakaan tulosten mukaan.

----------


## Deve

Hienoa että joku sentään avas nyt pelin, vaikka hirveästi yksityiskohtia ei Mika kertonut. Ainakaan vielä. Viimeaikaisten sekoilujen jälkeen Mika vois saada kansan tuen ja suosion taakseen jälleen kertomalla tarkalleen mitä tapahtui, kuka antoi ja ketkä kaikki tiesi. Tietoa on aivan taatusti.

Ullrich ei varmaan tuu ikinä kertomaan totuutta, on kuitenkin jo oikeudessa todistanut syyttömyytensä. Ja mistä me voidaan tietää millaisia "saunasopimuksia" on saksalaiset tehny Ullrichin kanssa että pitää suunsa kiinni mitä Telekomissa oikeasti tapahtui.

----------


## viller

Onko Myllylä julkisesti kertonut yhtään mitään? Nelonen vaan saanut jostain tiedon että olisi tunnustanut käytön poliisikuulusteluissa. Säästän suosion osoitukseni siihen että tosissaan tulee julkisuuteen kertomaan asiasta.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Myös Suomen 2000-luvun hiihdon sankarit Isometsä...



Isometsähän myönsi asian taannoin epäsuorasti sanoessaan, että "jokainen voi itse päätellä, mitä sillä Hemohessin käytöllä peiteltiin".

----------


## Mika A

Eikös hiihtäjien veri ollut tuolloin laajemminkin huomattavastikin sakeampaa kuin tänä päivänä on "terveydellisesti" sallittavaa?

----------


## vetooo

> Isometsähän myönsi asian taannoin epäsuorasti sanoessaan, että "jokainen voi itse päätellä, mitä sillä Hemohessin käytöllä peiteltiin".



Ainakin 24.3.2002 Isometsä vakuutti, ettei hän ole koskaan käyttänyt epo- tai kasvuhormonia:
_
- Epäillähän tietysti aina saa, mutta ainakin omalta  kohdaltani voin huoletta sanoa, että en ole moisia aineita koskaan  käyttänyt. Enkä ole kuullut kenenkään toisenkaan niin tehneen, Isometsä  sanoi Keskisuomalaisessa._ 

http://www.mtv3.fi/doping/henkilot.shtml?729206


Isometsä kommentoi Kyrön väitteitä systemaattisesta dopingkulttuurista 26.11.2008:
_
- Mulla on sama käsitys, mikä mulla on ollut pidemmän aikaa: en kommentoi._

http://www.katsomo.fi/?treeId=202


Isometsän ja toimittaja Jari Porttilan kirjoittamassa Karpaasin käry -kirjassa puhutaan lähinnä ns. saunasopimuksesta, jolla Hiihtoliiton johto yritti salata dopingin (Hemohesin) käytön.


Eli kyseistä Isometsän epäsuoraa myöntämistä _"jokainen voi itse päätellä, mitä sillä Hemohessin käytöllä peiteltiin"_ en pysty ainakaan itse vahvistamaan.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Vetää sanattomaksi tämä vetoo:n perusteellisuus. En osaa sanoa lähdettä tuolle Isometsän kommentille. Ajankohta on Kyrön paljastusten jälkeen vuoden 2008 lopussa, ja tv-haastattelussa muistan Isometsän suurinpiirtein noin sanoneen. Mutta sen tarkemmin en osaa sanoa.

----------


## vetooo

> Vetää sanattomaksi tämä vetoo:n perusteellisuus. En osaa sanoa lähdettä tuolle Isometsän kommentille. Ajankohta on Kyrön paljastusten jälkeen vuoden 2008 lopussa, ja tv-haastattelussa muistan Isometsän suurinpiirtein noin sanoneen. Mutta sen tarkemmin en osaa sanoa.



Korostetaan nyt vielä, että en epäile sinun muistisi paikkansa pitävyyttä.  :Hymy:  Näitä kirjallisessa muodossa olevia tekstejä on helpompi löytää netistä ja en löytänyt tuota sinun mainitsemaa sitaattia. Mutta, uskon siis täysin muistikuvaasi ja yritin vaan katsoa, olisiko netissä ollut kirjallisessa muodossa tämä Isometsän "epäsuora tunnustus". Karpaasin käry -kirjaa en ole lukenut, joten voisiko tuo sitaatti olla peräisin sieltä?

Annan krediitit Myllylälle. Hienoa suoraselkäisyyttä ja avoimuutta. Minun puolestani saa pitää mitalinsa, aivan kuten Riisille suon Tourin 1996 voiton.

----------


## KLA

Mitä ihmeen suoraselkäisyyttä ja krediittiä Myllylälle?????

Suoraselkäistä olisi ollut olla käyttämättä, vaikka muut käyttää.

Seuraavaksi paras vaihtoehto (ei enää suoraselkäinen, mutta parempi kuin nykyinen/mennyt) olisi ollut käryjen jälkeen kertoa asiat niin kuin ne todellisuudessa olivat.

Mutta että krediittiä siitä, että tunnustaa melkein vuosikymmenen salailun jälkeen jotain suurpiirteistä dopingistaan poliisikuulusteluissa.... ei ainakaan multa irtoa sympatiaa sitten pätkääkään.

----------


## petri ok

Jeps mitä Myllylä on poliisikuulusteluissa kertonut

_MIKA MYLLYLÄN KUULEMINEN 16.4. 2009_
_1) K: Onko sinulla itselläsi tietoa tai kokemusta epo-annostelusta suoraan suoneen xxx:n tai jonkun muun henkilön taholta?_
_V: "Minulle on annosteltu henkilökohtaisesti epoa suoneen, mutta siihen en ota kantaa, kuka on annostellut…"_
_2) K: Milloin tämä annostelu on tapahtunut?_
_V: "Sitä on tapahtunut urani varrella, sitä tarkemmin määrittelemättä."_
_3) K: Ketkä ovat tienneet epo-annostelusta?_
_V: "Siihen en voi ottaa kantaa. Jos jollakin on ollut tietoa, voi itse kertoa."_


Onko tuo sitten suoraselkäisyyttä? Myllylä oli kuulusteltavana todistajana, jolloin hänen on pysyttävä totuudessa. Tai sakko kautta häkin ovi heilahtaa.

----------


## vetooo

Keitä hiihtäjiä KRP on kuullut ns. kuultavan asemassa? Myllylä tuli nyt ilmi. Entä Isometsä, Kirvesniemi, Immonen, Kuitunen, Jauho?

En ota kantaa muiden mielipiteisiin Myllylän suoraselkäisyyteen liittyen kuin toteamalla, että hän saa minulta krediittiä tunnustamalla oman osuutensa. Se on jokaisen lukijan oma asia, miten asian näkee.

----------


## ketju44

Juoppohullun tilitystä , ekä mitään suoraselkäisyyttä.  Vuosia myöhässä ja toisaalta , ketä tuollainen loppupeleissä hyödyttää?  Tuskin tästä mitää "lumipalloefektiä" maailmanlaajuisesti syntyy ?  No , ruotsalaiset ja norjalaiset saa taas syyn .....................  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Korostetaan nyt vielä, että en epäile sinun muistisi paikkansa pitävyyttä.



Syytä tähän saattaa kyllä olla, jos kukaan muu ei muista tuota Isometsän haastattelua. Ei olisi ensimmäinen kerta, kun pahvipäisyyteni tulisi ilmi.

----------


## Johannes

> Juoppohullun tilitystä , ekä mitään suoraselkäisyyttä. Vuosia myöhässä ja toisaalta , ketä tuollainen loppupeleissä hyödyttää? Tuskin tästä mitää "lumipalloefektiä" maailmanlaajuisesti syntyy ? No , ruotsalaiset ja norjalaiset saa taas syyn .....................



Ja tämän kaiken vaikutus tämän hetken urheilijoihin, etenkin niihin joilla ei ole mitään kosketusta koko asiaan. 
Hyvä kuitenkin että narahtivat, olisivat käyneet yhä röyhkeämmiksi. :Vihainen:

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

> Jeps mitä Myllylä on poliisikuulusteluissa kertonut
> 
> _MIKA MYLLYLÄN KUULEMINEN 16.4. 2009_
> _1) K: Onko sinulla itselläsi tietoa tai kokemusta epo-annostelusta suoraan suoneen xxx:n tai jonkun muun henkilön taholta?_
> _V: "Minulle on annosteltu henkilökohtaisesti epoa suoneen, mutta siihen en ota kantaa, kuka on annostellut…"_
> _2) K: Milloin tämä annostelu on tapahtunut?_
> _V: "Sitä on tapahtunut urani varrella, sitä tarkemmin määrittelemättä."_
> _3) K: Ketkä ovat tienneet epo-annostelusta?_
> _V: "Siihen en voi ottaa kantaa. Jos jollakin on ollut tietoa, voi itse kertoa."_
> ...



Poliisikuulusteluissa ei ole totuudessapysymisvelvoitetta toisin kuin oikeudenkäynnissä. En ole juttuja lukenut, mutta todennäköisesti kyse on ollut aivan normaalista poliisikuulustelusta eikä valaehtoisen lausunnon ottamisessa.

----------


## brewster

> Poliisikuulusteluissa ei ole totuudessapysymisvelvoitetta toisin kuin oikeudenkäynnissä. En ole juttuja lukenut, mutta todennäköisesti kyse on ollut aivan normaalista poliisikuulustelusta eikä valaehtoisen lausunnon ottamisessa.



Joillakin on sellainenkin moraali, että pitäisi aina pysyä totuudessa jos toinen osapuoli odottaa totuudellisuutta, kuten tässä nyt poiliisi. Mutta se tietysti on kovin vanhanaikaista.

----------


## tempokisu

Yllätys, ketjun kanssa samoilla linjoilla. Ketä nyt enää oikeasti kiinnostaa Mika Myllylän ikivanhat doopingit, kun se kuuluisa "testamenttikin" tuli kirjoitettua. 
Kun viimeaikaisten myllylä-uutisointien perusteella hän ei välttämättä ihan parhaassa sielun ja voimain kunnossa ole? ( tämä siis vain olettamus..).
Mitähän hyötyä tästäkin Myllylälle itselleen oli? pääsee otsikoihin ja ehkä saa heitettyä mustan varjon muiden suomalaishiihtäjien ylle. Tai sitten ei. Ja veikkaan jälkimmäistä.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Poliisikuulusteluissa ei ole totuudessapysymisvelvoitetta toisin kuin oikeudenkäynnissä. En ole juttuja lukenut, mutta todennäköisesti kyse on ollut aivan normaalista poliisikuulustelusta eikä valaehtoisen lausunnon ottamisessa.



Kuulusteluissa ON totuudessa pysymisvelvoite, kun kuulustellaan todistajana - syylliseksi epäillyllä taasen ei ole velvoitetta todistaa itseään vastaan.

----------


## BONK

> Kuulusteluissa ON totuudessa pysymisvelvoite, kun kuulustellaan todistajana - syylliseksi epäillyllä taasen ei ole velvoitetta todistaa itseään vastaan.



Näin on. Jos jollain "löytyy" esitutkintamateriaali piirongin laatikosta niin voi siitä katsoa, missä asemassa Myllylää on kuultu. Poliisihan ei tuota esitutkintamateriaalia saa luovuttaa kuin asianosaisille, joten mielenkiintoista olisi tietää kuka tuo vuodon on tehnyt. Omat veikkaukset vuotajasta ovat #1 KRP:n "syväkurkku" (joita jokaisella toimittajalla tuntuu olevan), #2 Kyrö (maineenpuhdistusjulkisuutta havitellen) tai #3 Myllylä (rahapulassaan).

Myllylästä; Melkoinen synnin taakka on painanut miestä, kun on vuodesta toiseen joutunut valehtelemaan ja peittelemään totuutta vielä senkin jälkeen, kun peli oli jo käytännössä menetetty. Kuvitteli varmaan, että 2001 käryn jälkeen olisi vielä mahdollista saada maine ja menestys takaisin, jos pysyttelee hiljaa eikä aukaise koko matolaatikkoa. Toisin vaan kävi, joten toivon hartaasti, että mies puhdistaa oman pöytänsä nyt kerralla ja kunnolla, niin saa ainakin yhden asian osalta rauhan sielulleen.

Kertoisi Mika vaan suoraan nimillä, kuten Pohjanmaalla on käsittääkseni tapana, kuka antoi, missä ja mitä. Sen jälkeen miehelle voisi rakentaa Haapajärvelle patsaan, jonka juuressa lukee "Mika Myllylä. Voittaja.". Olympia- ja muut etuliitteet sanasta "voittaja" voisi jättää tosin pois.

----------


## kmw

> Kuulusteluissa ON totuudessa pysymisvelvoite, kun kuulustellaan todistajana - syylliseksi epäillyllä taasen ei ole velvoitetta todistaa itseään vastaan.



Niinpä. Syytettynä saa valehdella silmät ja korvat täyteen ilman sanktioita, mutta todistajana laki velvoittaa pysymään totuudessa. Jos jää kiinni niin saa rapsut.

Moraalista on paha mennä sanomaan mitään. Sen puutetta voidaan aina jeesustella.

----------


## Highlander



----------


## Ohiampuja

Douppauksen tunnustaminen on oikein, mutta ajankohta näin Vancouverin alla ei ollut paras mahdollinen...

Kuinkahan tuo tunnustus on noteerattu muissa hiihtomaissa?

----------


## twentyniner

> Douppauksen tunnustaminen on oikein, mutta ajankohta näin Vancouverin alla ei ollut paras mahdollinen...
> 
> Kuinkahan tuo tunnustus on noteerattu muissa hiihtomaissa?



Voivat vetää muutkin mömmöjä hyvällä omalla tunnolla...Onko oikeasti yksikään urheilija tuolla tasolla ilman apukeinoja? Tai lähinnä menestyykö ilman? Ikuisuuskysymys, mutta olisihan se hieno, jos joku menestyisi vaikka rakkauden voimalla  :Vink:

----------


## Junnuraita

Eihän Myllylä ole mitään mediassa kertonut.Tää on taas Nelosen juttuja kun heidän kanavalta ei paljon Vancuverin kisoja näytetä.Tää juttu tuli nyt pihalle vaan sen takia koska Nelonen niin halusi.
Ja mitä se Myllylä kiinnostaa koska sillä ei ole mitään tekemistä hiihtoliiton kans.Omaa käyttö se tässä tunnustaa eikä mitään laajempaa käyttöä.
Mulle se on ihan sama tunnustiko vai olisiko ollut hiljaa.
Peeeen kovaa se aikoinaan hiihti mut kukaan muu ei käyttänyt paitsi suomalaiset.Elofsson vaan voitti takaa-ajon mut oli ruotsalaiseen tyyliin puhtaampi kun lumi.
Tässä nyt ei tarvii hirvee insinööri olla et voi vetää johtopäätöksen mitä silloin KAIKKI teki.
Jotkut vai jäi kiinni mut ei se vielä todista oliko muut puhtaita tai aineissa.

----------


## Hans Opinion

Eipä Hansiltakaan irtoa respiä tälle ulostulolle... vai miksi tätä nyt pitäisi kutsua... melkein tämä kyllä käänyy MM vastaan näin "kahdeksan vuoden" jälkeen, pystyy sitten rahapulassaan myymään myös mitallit jos/kun niitä ei pois oteta. No, onhan näitä lapinmiehen loruja ja karpaasien kertomuksia kuultu mutta peruskattaus on ollut selvä jo Lahdesta lähtien; hemohessiä vahvempaa virtaa urheilijoiden veressä vapaana ja esteettä. 

En tiedä kuka olisi enää niin sinisilmäinen että uskoisi puhtaaseen kestävyyshuippu-urheiluun, kummalliseksi on homma mennyt - vähän niinkuin juoppoja vahdittaisiin etteivät pääse vetämään jostain pullosta jotain stimulanttia. En tiedä mitä pitäisi tehdä mutta kyllä sillä kuuluisalla kirveellä olisi töitä... tai paremminkin raivuusahalla... vaiko vedetäänkö ihan motolla...

----------


## BONK

> Douppauksen tunnustaminen on oikein, mutta ajankohta näin Vancouverin alla ei ollut paras mahdollinen...
> 
> Kuinkahan tuo tunnustus on noteerattu muissa hiihtomaissa?



Ajankohta on jutun tehneen toimittajan valinta, sillä Myllylää ja muita veijareita on poliisi kuullut jo kauan aikaa sitten.

Hiihtourheilu on mediaa kiinnostava aihe lähinnä pohjoismaissa tai tarkemmin ottaen vain Suomessa, Norjassa ja Ruotsissa, joten sen kauempana nämä ei kiinnosta ketään.

Expressen: urheilusivujen pääsivun alaosasta löytyi pieni juttu...

http://www.expressen.se/sport/os2010...nner-epodoping

Der Spiegel: ei mitään...
http://www.spiegel.de/sport/wintersport/ 

Muu maailma: Mikä f**king hiihto?!?

Täällä kuvitellaan, että Suomen kansainvälinen maine on nyt mennyt ja sitten kuljetaan seuraavat kymmenen vuotta seinien vierustoja jopa Las Palmasissakin "kun se Myllyläkin nyt sellaisen tempun teki...".

----------


## PUTKIKAMELI 65

> Yllätys, ketjun kanssa samoilla linjoilla. Ketä nyt enää oikeasti kiinnostaa Mika Myllylän ikivanhat doopingit, kun se kuuluisa "testamenttikin" tuli kirjoitettua. 
> Kun viimeaikaisten myllylä-uutisointien perusteella hän ei välttämättä ihan parhaassa sielun ja voimain kunnossa ole? ( tämä siis vain olettamus..).
> Mitähän hyötyä tästäkin Myllylälle itselleen oli? pääsee otsikoihin ja ehkä saa heitettyä mustan varjon muiden suomalaishiihtäjien ylle. Tai sitten ei. Ja veikkaan jälkimmäistä.



Luulenpa jotta Myllylällä ei ollut osaa eikä arpaa tämän julkistamisen kanssa
juttu on vanha ja tämä on Nelosen kampanjaa "kusta omaan nuotioon" jotta 
vetovoima kasvais..turpaansa sietäis saada koko toimittaja..mukavat kisat oli tulossa ja ilman mitään turhia paineita..piruakone nyt lähteville urheilioille kuuluu vaikka ois vetäny speediä joka kisassa
Mika Meinaan ..ja turha täällä vanhojen pierujen on elvistellä ..vissiin joka toinen ikämies pyöräilijä on ainaskin yrittänyt löytää jonkin kielletyn aineen
pitää vissiin Miklulta kysellä vähän kanavia!:_))))

----------


## Esko

> Alkujaan tämän lähetti Oatmeal Stout
> 
> 
> Kuulusteluissa ON totuudessa pysymisvelvoite, kun kuulustellaan todistajana - syylliseksi epäillyllä taasen ei ole velvoitetta todistaa itseään vastaan.
> 
> 
> 
> Niinpä. Syytettynä saa valehdella silmät ja korvat täyteen ilman sanktioita, mutta todistajana laki velvoittaa pysymään totuudessa. Jos jää kiinni niin saa rapsut.



 Ei liene kuitenkaan velvollisuutta kertoa sellaisia asioita, jotka tekisivät itsestä rikollisen. Vrt. muutaman kuukauden takainen tapaus Kari Uoti, jossa Korkein oikeus joutui muuttamaan omaa tuomiotaan EU:n ihmisoikeustuomioistuimen päätöksen jälkeen.

 Mikahan ei tuossa edes kerro oikeastaan mitään muuta kuin että on käyttänyt epoa (jos tuo uutinen siis pitää paikkansa). Ja kuulostaisi aika oudolta, jos hän siinä asiassa valehtelisi.

----------


## ketju44

....ottanut minäkään  :Sarkastinen:  Voi ,voi  :Irvistys:   :  http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2010...40977_ur.shtml

----------


## vetooo

Pitääkin laittaa huomenna sauna päälle... Löysin juuri saunasytykettä. Miksi MTV3 on peittänyt tuosta saunasopimuksesta osan nimistä? Siinä on vain Myllylän nimi. MTV3 haluaa Porttilan johdolla luultavasti pihtailla muita saunasopimuksessa olevien nimiä ja iskee ne tiskiin myöhemmin? Peitetyt nimet ovat tod.näk. kaikki käräjhtäneet urheilijat eli Myllylä, Isometsä, Kirvesniemi, Immonen, Kuitunen ja Jauho.

----------


## ketju44

Onpa vanhasta asiasta , noussut hirvee haloo  :No huh!:   Onko niin , että hiihtäjä käryää , on se balsamia fillaristin haavoille ?  Onhan pyöräily varmasti dopingkäytön eliittiä.

----------


## vetooo

En tiedä onko hiihtokäryt balsamia haavoilleni...  :Leveä hymy:  Päin vastoin, olen pyrkinyt käsittelemään pyöräilyyn liittyviä dopingongelmia varsin avoimsesti ja siitä todisteena kirjoittamani yli 100 viestiä tähän ketjuun. Se onkin sitten aivan toinen juttu esimkerkiksi, miten suomalaismedia uutisoi pyöräilystä. Kilpailullisista asioista ei ymmärretä tuon taivaallista ja valta-osa aiheista liittyy myrkkyihin. Media omalla tyylillään, mutta suomalaislehdistön laiva ja sen kurssi tulee kääntymään! Siitä pidän omalta osaltani huolen.

----------


## kontio

Perkele ku ärsyttää.Nyt jaksaa media jauhaa että dopingohjelma on sittenkin totta jne.
Joku vois kertoa suurelle yleisölle, millainen kulttuuri 90-luvulla on ollut. Kaikki veti satsia. 
Smirnovin hemoglobiini oli 1996 jotain 235 plusmiinus muutama, sen jälkeen tuli 185 raja.

Jos suomalaiset ei olis doupannu, olis saatu lukea koko 90-luku lehdestä tällaista:
"SUOMEN HIIHTO SYVÄSSÄ LAMASSA. Entinen huippuhiihtäjä Kari Härkönen kertoo mitä pitäisi tehdä: reenata kovempaa ja tehdä metsätöitä..."
Just joo.

Itsellä on suht vahva usko (tosin ilman faktapohjaa), että Sami Repo on oikeasti ollut puhdas. Ts liian kiltti poika doupatakseen/ei ole otettu sisäpiiriin, tai ei ole halunnut siihen.
Jos näin on, ne suoritukset mitä Repo on tehnyt ovat olleet aivan käsittämättömän kovia. Arvokisoissa useasti 15 nurkille jne.Lahdessa tais olla kymppisakissa.

----------


## luca

> Onpa vanhasta asiasta , noussut hirvee haloo   Onko niin , että hiihtäjä käryää , on se balsamia fillaristin haavoille ?  Onhan pyöräily varmasti dopingkäytön eliittiä.



Pyöräilyssäkin olen ottanut sellaisen linjan, että jonkinlainen kunnioitus on niitä kohtaan, jotka kepulikonstinsa myöntävät. Tästä syystä myös Myllylä ansaitsee kehuni avautumisestaan poliiseille, vaikka ne Hemohesin käytön todelliset syyt ovatkin jo pitkään olleet kaikkien tiedossa. Pyöräily ja hiihtokin ovat vain elämää, ja elämään aina liittyy paitsi niitä hienoja asioita myös varjopuolia. Tunnustaminen ja katuminen eivät poista virheitä, mutta auttavat meitä muita myötätunnossa virheitä tehneitä kohtaan.

Tämä STT-jutun poliisitutkinta varmasti vielä pitää monien suita supussa, koska paljastukset voivat aiheuttaa rikosoikeudellisia seuraamuksia entisille työtovereille. Sikäli siis ymmärrän, että monilla 90-luvun lopun ja 2000-luvun alun hiihtäjillä, valmentajilla ja hiihtoliiton toimijoilla ei ole halua avata sanaista arkkuaan. Silti toivottavaa olisi, että tapahtumista kuultaisiin sitten joskus totuudenmukainen versio myös asianosaisten suista - mielestäni sen he ovat velkaa hiihtoa seuranneelle yleisölle Suomessa ja muualla.

----------


## X-terra

Hauska sanamuoto tuossa sopparissa "tapahtunut vahinko", eikös venäläisiä ole syytelty tästä asenteesta tänäkin talvena suomalaisten toimesta.
Repo, Kuusisto ym kakkostason maajoukkuemiehet vaikuttavat mun mielestä puhtailta 90-luvun hiihtäjistä.
Mutta kyllä pitää olla uutisista pulaa jos kaivellaan 10 vuoden takaisia juttuja. Kertoisivat mielummin vaikka lupaavista naisjunnuista, kun tytöt toivat muutaman mestaruudenkin.

----------


## NHB

> Yllätys, ketjun kanssa samoilla linjoilla. Ketä nyt enää oikeasti kiinnostaa Mika Myllylän ikivanhat doopingit, kun se kuuluisa "testamenttikin" tuli kirjoitettua. 
> Kun viimeaikaisten myllylä-uutisointien perusteella hän ei välttämättä ihan parhaassa sielun ja voimain kunnossa ole? ( tämä siis vain olettamus..).
> Mitähän hyötyä tästäkin Myllylälle itselleen oli? pääsee otsikoihin ja ehkä saa heitettyä mustan varjon muiden suomalaishiihtäjien ylle. Tai sitten ei. Ja veikkaan jälkimmäistä.



Syytät ilmeisesti Myllylää nyt siitä, että hän kertoi totuuden KRP:n kuulustelussa. Jos kertoo totuuden poliisikuulustelussa, on julkisuushuora ja mustamaalaaja... Täytyy sanoa, että en kyllä oikein ymmärrä logiikkaasi.

----------


## Gran Turismo

Osmo Soininvaara on mielestäni kiteyttänyt asian hyvin blogissaan:

"Vuonna 2001 Suomen joukkue jäi lähes kokonaisuudessaan kiinni Hemohesista. Hemohes ei paranna suorituskykyä, mutta sillä voitiin silloin peittää verokokeessa epon käyttöä.
Nyt on saatu aikaan venytetty skandaali siitä, että joku hiihtäjä on tunnustanut käyttäneensä, ei vain epon peittoaineitta vaan myös epoa. Hiihto liiton johto kuulemma pitää tietoa täysin uskomattomana. Kannattaako näytellä noin tyhmää?"

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

Jymypaukku: Sodan aikana suomalaiset sotilaat käyttivät Pervitiiniä!

----------


## Hans Opinion

Näissä doping-paljasteluissa ollaan siirrytty holokaus tyyppiseen jälkijättöiseen syyllisten jahtaamiseen jossa en näe mitään mieltä sen vuoksi että douppaaminen on ollut jo pitkään päivän selvää kaikissa kestävyyslajeissa. Mitä lisäarvoa saadaan siitä että joku joka kärähti mutta kielsi käytön tunnustaa kymmenen vuoden takaisen douppaamisen?

Vetoo tuossa edellä väänsi kotimaisen median tavasta käsitellä negatiivisessa valossa pyöräilydopingia, Hans ei näe paljoa eroa sinä kuinka se käsittelee hiihdossa douppaamista... kovalla kädellä käsitellään hiihtoa suomi-mediassa. Median perustehtävä on kristallinkirkas mutta sitten on tämä kusenkeltainen media joka toimii kaupallisin motiivein ja tiedonvälitys on toissijaista... mutta ei kai "keltaista" olisi olemassa jos joku ei näitä juttuja "ostaisi".

Mielestäni asiassa pitäisi kuitenkin katsoa jo enemmän eteenpäin ja keskittyä anti-D-työhön jossa uskon rahan voimaan ja pidän Italian sanktiota (100t€) kärähtäneille hiihtäjille juuri oikean suuntaisen ja tehokkaana offensiivina.

Tosi huono hommahan tämä "ulostulo" on näin isojen kisojen alla, ihmetellä täytyy nelosen julkaisuajoitusta... tai no näinhän ne isommat katsojaluvut tosiaan kerätään... Hansia kyllä korpeaa tällainen menettely siinä määrin että taidan pistää kyseisen kanavan katsomisboikottiin... pitäkööt perkele Lostinsa!

----------


## BONK

> Jymypaukku: Sodan aikana suomalaiset sotilaat käyttivät Pervitiiniä!



Mukaanlukien Lauri Törnin porukoissa mukana ollut jääkäri, sittemmin alikersantti, Mauno Henrik Koivisto.

Jenkeissä kohistiin aikanaan, kun eräs ex-presidentti kertoi että on kokeillut marihuanaa, muttei vetänyt henkeen. Vaan meidän Manu se onkin kiskonut metamfetamiinia oikein isolla kouralla, eikä pössytellyt mitään pikkupoikien suitsukkeita. 

Siispä - Ehdotan, että ikiaikaisia hiihtoperinteitä vaaliaksemme, hiihtoliitto tekee saunasopimuksen lääkevalmistaja X:n kanssa pervitiinin ja hota-pulverin lisäämisestä olympiahiihtäjien ruokavalioon. Samalla palataan suksien tervaamiseen ja luovutaan kaikista muovi/hiilikuitu ym. tekeleistä, puhumattakaan siitä että boikotoidaan kaikkia muita hiihtomatkoja paitsi 50 km:n perinteistä.

Sitten loppuu turha vinkuminen siitä, ettei kukaan ollut tiennyt, nähnyt tai kuullut, mistään tai kenestäkään mitään. Sen jälkeen kaikki tietää, mikä on pelin henki, eikä tarvita enää toimittajia tonkimaan tunkioita tai huoltoasemille jäänteitä laukkuja, perkele  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## A R:nen

> Näissä doping-paljasteluissa ollaan siirrytty holokaus tyyppiseen jälkijättöiseen syyllisten jahtaamiseen jossa en näe mitään mieltä sen vuoksi että douppaaminen on ollut jo pitkään päivän selvää kaikissa kestävyyslajeissa. Mitä lisäarvoa saadaan siitä että joku joka kärähti mutta kielsi käytön tunnustaa kymmenen vuoden takaisen douppaamisen?



Jotakin nimeltämainitsematonta uutistoimistoa asian luulisi ainakin kiinnostavan. Juttuhan on jo valmiiksi aiempien vastaavien tunnustusten takia uudelleen tutkittavana.

----------


## Mika A

> Siispä - Ehdotan, että ikiaikaisia hiihtoperinteitä vaaliaksemme, hiihtoliitto tekee saunasopimuksen lääkevalmistaja X:n kanssa pervitiinin ja hota-pulverin lisäämisestä olympiahiihtäjien ruokavalioon. Samalla palataan suksien tervaamiseen ja luovutaan kaikista muovi/hiilikuitu ym. tekeleistä, puhumattakaan siitä että boikotoidaan kaikkia muita hiihtomatkoja paitsi 50 km:n perinteistä.



No mutku sekin hiihdellään yhteislähtönä, ei voi moista retkeilyasennetta hyväksyä. Näköjään ensi vuonna Kollenin mömmöm-kisoissakin kierretään vain 8,3 kilometrin sakkolenkkiä.... :Irvistys:

----------


## luca

> Näissä doping-paljasteluissa ollaan siirrytty holokaus tyyppiseen jälkijättöiseen syyllisten jahtaamiseen jossa en näe mitään mieltä sen vuoksi että douppaaminen on ollut jo pitkään päivän selvää kaikissa kestävyyslajeissa. Mitä lisäarvoa saadaan siitä että joku joka kärähti mutta kielsi käytön tunnustaa kymmenen vuoden takaisen douppaamisen?



Itse koen asioiden jälkijättöisen käsittelyn hyvin suotavaksi, ainakin jos vaihtoehtona on vaieta tapahtunut kuoliaaksi. Myllylän paljastus ei varmaan tietona yllättänyt ketään, mutta se on uutinen jo pelkästään sen vuoksi, että joku asianomainen vihdoin myöntää EPO:n käytön.

Anti-doping -työssä on tunnustettava se tosiasia, ettei huijareita aina saada rysän päältä kiinni. Siksi minusta on vain hyvä asia, että doping-näytteitä tutkitaan jälkikäteen uusilla testeillä ja vanhojen urheilijoiden paljastuksia tuodaan esille. Lisää kynnystä huijata, jos tietää, että siitä voi jäädä kiinni vielä kymmenen tai kaksikymmentä vuotta kisojen jälkeen.

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Itse koen asioiden jälkijättöisen käsittelyn hyvin suotavaksi, ainakin jos vaihtoehtona on vaieta tapahtunut kuoliaaksi. Myllylän paljastus ei varmaan tietona yllättänyt ketään, mutta se on uutinen jo pelkästään sen vuoksi, että joku asianomainen vihdoin myöntää EPO:n käytön.
> 
> Anti-doping -työssä on tunnustettava se tosiasia, ettei huijareita aina saada rysän päältä kiinni. Siksi minusta on vain hyvä asia, että doping-näytteitä tutkitaan jälkikäteen uusilla testeillä ja vanhojen urheilijoiden paljastuksia tuodaan esille. Lisää kynnystä huijata, jos tietää, että siitä voi jäädä kiinni vielä kymmenen tai kaksikymmentä vuotta kisojen jälkeen.



Hyvä pointti mutta Hansille riittää pelkkä tuomio eikä myöntämien tai kieltäminen muuta hänen suhtautumistaan miksikään, vilpintekijänä pysyy loppuun saakka. Suhtautumiseni on niin jyrkkää että esmes Kuitusen menestystä en laske samaan kategoriaan kuin Saarisen saavutukset. Valitettavaa mutta elämä on.

Hansin mielipuoli on että valvonnan lisäksi vain riittävällä taloudellisella sanktioimisella ja "psyykkisellä hylkäämisellä" voidaan asettaa urheilijat oikeasti sellaiseen jamaan että "puukupilta" pysytään poissa. Viimeksimainitulla tarkoitan nimenomaan sitä että penkkiurheilijat hylkäävät kärynneen, muistettava on että tämä porukka rahoittaa urheilijoiden ammatin. Urheilijat saavat sponsorirahaa vain jos julkisuuskuva on kunnossa eli penkkiurhelijiat ovat kiinnostuneita seuraamaan ao. urheilijan tekemisiä. Tämä puoli anti-doping-kattauksesta on mennyt koko ajan oikeaan suuntaan ja vallitseva käytäntö taitaa olla että sponssiraha on dopinpykälän takana. Penkkiurheilijoiden suhtautuminen taas on hyvin kirjavaa; toiset hylkää Hansin tapaan mutta myös ymmärtäjiä riittää... ja kaikkea siltä väliltä.

----------


## PatilZ

Onkohan mussa jotain vikaa, kun joissakin tapauksissa tällainen avautuminenkin pistää ... [pyyhkii suutaan palatessaan vessasta] ... yrjöttää ja sellaisen olon, että voi v***u.

Syynä tämä teksti: http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/030220...gel-devil.html

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Hyvä pointti mutta Hansille riittää pelkkä tuomio eikä myöntämien tai kieltäminen muuta hänen suhtautumistaan miksikään, vilpintekijänä pysyy loppuun saakka. Suhtautumiseni on niin jyrkkää että esmes Kuitusen menestystä en laske samaan kategoriaan kuin Saarisen saavutukset. Valitettavaa mutta elämä on.



Siis kiinnijääminen on tuomittavaa ja kerran käyttänyt on aina käyttänyt jo äidinmaidosta imenyt sitä mitä ei isiltä perinyt  :Leveä hymy:  ja jos ja kun hiihtoliitto olisi käyttöä ohjannut niin kaikki liiton piirissä hiihtävät ovat syyllistyneet käyttöön  :Sekaisin:  
Ei se urheileminen vaan se voittamisen tarve  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Siis kiinnijääminen on tuomittavaa ja kerran käyttänyt on aina käyttänyt jo äidinmaidosta imenyt sitä mitä ei isiltä perinyt  ja jos ja kun hiihtoliitto olisi käyttöä ohjannut niin kaikki liiton piirissä hiihtävät ovat syyllistyneet käyttöön  
> Ei se urheileminen vaan se voittamisen tarve



Et nyt ymmärtänyt pointtiani joka on kiteytetysti se että urheilija vastaa siitä minkälaista verta hänen suonissaan virtaa. En usko jaettuun vastuuseen... tai siis syyllisyyteen tämän tyyppisessä venkoilussa vaikka lienee päivänselvää myös se että liiton tapit ovat olleet yhtä tietoisia/syyllisiä kuin se jonka suonessa on neula ollut kiini.

Uskon siis yksilön ratkaisuun enkä kollektiiviseen päätökseen tässä asiassa, pitää siis vahvistaa urheilijoiden valmiuksia pysyä poissa puukupilta. Pitkässä juoksussa tähän ei auta kuin mainitsemani taloudelliset sanktiot joihin oikeastaan kuuluu myös penkkiurheilijoiden tuomio. Kaikki tätä tukevat toimenpiteet ovat jees mutta eivät niin tehokkaita kuin kaksi edellä mainittua.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Et nyt ymmärtänyt pointtiani joka on kiteytetysti se että urheilija vastaa siitä minkälaista verta hänen suonissaan virtaa. En usko jaettuun vastuuseen... tai siis syyllisyyteen tämän tyyppisessä venkoilussa vaikka lienee päivänselvää myös se että liiton tapit ovat olleet yhtä tietoisia/syyllisiä kuin se jonka suonessa on neula ollut kiini.



Uskot siis siihen keskiuusimaalaiseen valmennukseen, jossa annetaan muovipussissa erivärisiä lisäravinteita ja vitamiinejä alaikäisille ja kirjalliset ohjeet, että minkä väristä milloinkin - vanhemmille vastataan kysyttäessä, ettei heidän tule sekaantua valmennukseen  :Leveä hymy: 

Kyse ei ole pelkästään yksin urhea urheilija vaan myös joukkoon kuulumisen tärkeydestä ja auktoriteetteihin uskomisesta. Kyllä vastuuseen pitäisi joutua koko ketju rahoituksen antajasta käyttäjään ja tapakulttuurin luojista kärähtäneeseen.

Sallitun ja kielletun käytön raja on äärimmillä vuodenvaihteen sekunnit, ennen puoltayötä lääkkeen otto on sallittua ja pari sekunttia myöhemmin se on kiellettyä eikä aine ole vielä edes imeytynyt elimistöön.
 :Cool:  
_Otin ihan sallittuja aineita enkä voi ymmärtää miten kiellettyä ainetta on voinut muodostua elimistööni

_

----------


## PHI

No on teillä vääntöä täällä. Jatkakaa ihmeessä.

----------


## kmw

> Onkohan mussa jotain vikaa, kun joissakin tapauksissa tällainen avautuminenkin pistää ... [pyyhkii suutaan palatessaan vessasta] ... yrjöttää ja sellaisen olon, että voi v***u.
> 
> Syynä tämä teksti: http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/030220...gel-devil.html



Tjoo, lievää kuvotusta täälläkin. Olen lueskellut Blazing Saddles-juttuja ja jäppinen kirjottaa minusta hyvin ja osuvasti. Nyt yritys olla nokkela ja hauska menee mauttomuuksiin.

Niin ja Hanssi ja Eloveenis jatkakoon vääntöä. Hyviä pointteja kummalakin.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

Kuten eräs jääkiekkoilija totesi, että _kyllä älykäs kiekkoilija tietää, koska valmentaja haluaa vastustajaa vahingoitettavan - ei siihen käskytystä tarvita_ eikä kansa koe mitään väärää tapahtuneen, kun vastustajia kannetaan kentältä sairaalaan, sillä voimmehan saada vaikka mitallin  :Hymy: 




> No on teillä vääntöä täällä. Jatkakaa ihmeessä.



Toki voisit tuoda oman kortesikin kekoonkin - uudet sävyt saavat uutta väriä myös kielletyissä menetelmissä, vaikkei niistä jäisikään kiinni.

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Uskot siis siihen keskiuusimaalaiseen valmennukseen, jossa annetaan muovipussissa erivärisiä lisäravinteita ja vitamiinejä alaikäisille ja kirjalliset ohjeet, että minkä väristä milloinkin - vanhemmille vastataan kysyttäessä, ettei heidän tule sekaantua valmennukseen 
> 
> Kyse ei ole pelkästään yksin urhea urheilija vaan myös joukkoon kuulumisen tärkeydestä ja auktoriteetteihin uskomisesta. Kyllä vastuuseen pitäisi joutua koko ketju rahoituksen antajasta käyttäjään ja tapakulttuurin luojista kärähtäneeseen.
> 
> Sallitun ja kielletun käytön raja on äärimmillä vuodenvaihteen sekunnit, ennen puoltayötä lääkkeen otto on sallittua ja pari sekunttia myöhemmin se on kiellettyä eikä aine ole vielä edes imeytynyt elimistöön.
>  
> _Otin ihan sallittuja aineita enkä voi ymmärtää miten kiellettyä ainetta on voinut muodostua elimistööni
> 
> _



KeskiUudellaMaalla ei anneta kuin selkään jos puljaa puukupin kanssa... mudda puhuin edellisessä enemmän aikuisten kuin lasten napittamisesta&piikittämisestä. Se että junnuja ruvettaisiin valmentamaan DDR:n tapaan on leikinlaskua vakavalla tai ainakin vakavahkolla asialla. Junnujen douppaajat saisi Hansin mielestä menettää vapautensa lisäksi  kansalaisoikeutensa vähän laajemmin... pitäisikö heidät lähettää vaikka Ruoåtsiin... tai yksintein Norjaan jossa taas jeesustellaan kypällä tämän doping-kaapista tulon johdosta. 

Jos puhutaan aikuisista niin tietysti tietysti valmentajat ovat myös vastuussa vaikkeivat tarjoaiskaan puukupin hedelmiä mutta päävastuu pitää olla täysin jakamaton ja sen pitää olla urheilijalla.fi. Vastuun siirtelyllä annetaan löysää ja selittelyn varaa ei tässä asiassa voi/saa olla tippaakaan, selitykset annetaan nestemäisessä muodossa näytepurkeissa A ja B.

----------


## Junnuraita

vieläkään ei kukaan ymmärrä koko juttua.Mut kerrotaan nyt sitten et kaikki ymmärrtää.Se mitä Myllylä on tehnyt on yksi asia.Ottiko vai ei niin ei ole niin iso asia tässä vaikka aihekin suuresti viittaa siihen tämän topikin alla.Se mikä tässä mua vituttaa eniten on et puhutaan aineista ja mitä Mika on tuonut jukli.Mika ei ole tuonut lulki mitään,uskokaa jo.Ei ole kertonut Neloselle/iltasanomille mitään,päivän selvä asia.Se mikä pitäisi mun mielestä selvittää on kuka poliisi on myynnyt itsensä neloselle?????? Jos poliisikuullusteluissa kertoo jotain niin eihän se nelonen/iltasanmomat voi saada selville muuten et joku asiasta kertoo.Mun mielestä Myllylä juttu on jo niin vanha et ei edes jaksa enää miettiä.Pitääkö Vainon tapaus taas nostaa pöydälle.En anna kredittiä enkä hauku tekikö Myllylä oikein mut tarviiko vieläkin muistella kuka kärys 80-luvulla.
Tuli vaan mieleen et kertoisiko Nelonen myös niistä 20000-30000 kuntohormooni heeboista mitkä kaikilla saleilla,hiihtoladuilla ja maanteillä kuntoilee.
Kumpi näistä maksaa yhteiskunnalle enemmän Myllylä vai nää muut 30000 apinaa????Eikö Halme ollut jo ihan tarpeeksi hyvä esimerkki?? Tuntien hänet suhteellisen hyvin niin voi sanoa et täällälin palstalla moni makso turhaan......

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Tämä on vanha asia ja saisi jäädä jo historiaan. Kuitenkin on syytä muistaa, että aika kova juttu oli silloin aikoinaan. Toimittaja sai potkut ja kovia korvauksia vaadittiin mustamaalauksesta.
Jos tällaisia korvausoikeudenkäyntejä ei olisi ollut, tuskin kukaan enää asiaa jaksaisi kaivaa.

Myllylää ei syytetä mistään. Jos häntä on kuultu todistajan ominaisuudessa ja vielä oikein käräjillä vielä joutuu valan vannoneena asiasta puhumaan, täytyy muistaa todistajan velvollisuus puhua totta.
Jos menee valehtelmaan ja kuitenkin joku muu avautuu, niin saattaa löytää itsensä vankilasta.
Syytetyt saavat puhua aivan mitä vaan ,mutta en ihmettele yhtään Mikan puheita tässä kohtaa.

----------


## armas raato

Junnuraita
Käsittääkseni esitutkintapöytäkirja on asianosaisilla loppulausunnolla ja näin ollen "vuotaja" voi olla muu kuin poliisimies. Taisi Piirainen mainita äsken haastattelussa, että esitutkintapöytäkirja liitteineen yms, on noin 8 000 sivua (mikäli oikein muistan).

----------


## Junnuraita

Jos muistan oikein niin poliisi on yksi taho ja loput on noin 8 ihmistä jotka on voineet vuotaa jutun.Ei se meidän pollliiisi setä niin puhdas ole.

----------


## rstone75

Sellainen ajatus tuli mieleen miettiessä Myllylän soppaa: eihän tämä ilmoitus tullut kenellekään yllätyksenä, eikä siitä sen enempää. Mutta mä rupesin miettimään sitä, kuinka paljon maallista mammonaa dopingin kautta saatu menestys on tuonut: palkintorahoja, sponsseja, kunnalta tonttia & taloa jne. Tuskin olisi nykyistä "elintasoaan", jos ei olisi EPO -luukulla ahkeraan käynyt. 

Pitäisikö esimerkiksi sponsoreilla ja kunnilla olla palkitsemisessa pitkäkestoiset ukaasit, että minkäänlainen dopingiin viittaava johtaisi tukien ja lahjoitusten takaisin maksuun. Nythän opportunistisesti voi joku urheilija miettiä, että douppaan ja hiihtelen parit mitskut. Vaikka käryää, niin talo jää...

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

Junnuraidalle tähän väliin tahtoisin sanoa, että minulle ja varmaan kovin monelle muullekin myllylän aikoinaan käyttämät aineet on aivan yksi lysti. Nyt koko juttu on vain kahvipöytäkeskustelun aihe ihmisille jotka eivät tahdo kahvipöydässä jutella työäsioista. Vähän niinkuin suurin osa lehtien kirjoittamasta diipasta. Mutta se mikä tekee tästä asiasta yhteiskunnallisesti tärkeän on se, että aikoinaan asiasta käytiin oikeutta ja vahingonkorvaus vaateet oliva aikat kovia ja siellä jaettiin langettavia tuomioita. Uskoisin että on varsin todennäköistä että valan alla ovat muutamat ihmiset valehdelleen asiasta ja täten syyllistyneet väärään valaan. Jos käy ilmi, että asia on näin, saattaa joillekin ihmisille tipahtaa linnaa joko ehdottomana tai ehdollisena ja todennäköisesti maksaa joillekin luottamustoimet. Itse lähtisin siitä että väärän valan antaminen on yksi törkeimpiä rikoksia mitä ylipäätään voi tehdä koska tämä horjuttaa koko oikeuslaitosta riippumatta siitä, mistä asiasta oikeutta käydään.

Mitä taas tulee palkintorahoihin ja muihin etuuksiin mitä myllylä on saanut, niin sehän riippuu sitten sponssisopimuksista ja muista pykälistä. Tuskin on hirmuisesti perusteita lähteä hakemaan hilloja takaisin. Tietenkin jos sponssisopimuksessa olisi dopingpykälä joka mahdollistaisi vaikka viiden vuoden takaisten sponssien takaisinperinnän, niin sitten se olisi mahdollista mutta tällaiset pykälät sitten taas vaientavat kaikki pilliinviheltäjät koska on täysin mahdotonta olettaa, että joku tahtoisi hyvän omantunnon vuoksi kertoa tietämänsä asiat ja sitten ottaa millin tai parin sakot sen vuoksi.

----------


## kontio

vihreä pallo O-P:lle!

----------


## rstone75

> Mitä taas tulee palkintorahoihin ja muihin etuuksiin mitä myllylä on saanut, niin sehän riippuu sitten sponssisopimuksista ja muista pykälistä. Tuskin on hirmuisesti perusteita lähteä hakemaan hilloja takaisin. Tietenkin jos sponssisopimuksessa olisi dopingpykälä joka mahdollistaisi vaikka viiden vuoden takaisten sponssien takaisinperinnän, niin sitten se olisi mahdollista mutta tällaiset pykälät sitten taas vaientavat kaikki pilliinviheltäjät koska on täysin mahdotonta olettaa, että joku tahtoisi hyvän omantunnon vuoksi kertoa tietämänsä asiat ja sitten ottaa millin tai parin sakot sen vuoksi.



Mutta entä jos kaikki julkinen tuki ja sponsorisopimukset tehtäisiin jatkossa tyyliin: "jos missään vaiheessa uraa tai sen jälkeen (tapaa katsomatta) käry käy, niin joka penni karhutaan takaisin". Siinä olisi sellainen ukaasi, että saattaisi vähän laittaa miettimään, että kannattaako jos nalli napsahtaa. Nykyisin kun taloudelliset sanktiot on kuitenkin usein saavutettuja etuisuuksia pienemmät. Ei tainnut Tiisanojakaan maksaa kuin ekan vuoden rästit ja sen jälkeen ollut maksupuolella hiljaista.

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Mutta entä jos kaikki julkinen tuki ja sponsorisopimukset tehtäisiin jatkossa tyyliin: "jos missään vaiheessa uraa tai sen jälkeen (tapaa katsomatta) käry käy, niin joka penni karhutaan takaisin". Siinä olisi sellainen ukaasi, että saattaisi vähän laittaa miettimään, että kannattaako jos nalli napsahtaa. Nykyisin kun taloudelliset sanktiot on kuitenkin usein saavutettuja etuisuuksia pienemmät. Ei tainnut Tiisanojakaan maksaa kuin ekan vuoden rästit ja sen jälkeen ollut maksupuolella hiljaista.



Tähän suuntaan ollaan kovasti menossa sponssipuolella ja kuten aikaisemmin todistin tämä on ehdottomasti tehokkain ase douping-sodassa... mutta tämä ei valitettavasti pure kuin  ammattiurheilijoihin...

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Jos puhutaan aikuisista niin tietysti tietysti valmentajat ovat myös vastuussa vaikkeivat tarjoaiskaan puukupin hedelmiä mutta päävastuu pitää olla täysin jakamaton ja sen pitää olla urheilijalla.fi. Vastuun siirtelyllä annetaan löysää ja selittelyn varaa ei tässä asiassa voi/saa olla tippaakaan, selitykset annetaan nestemäisessä muodossa näytepurkeissa A ja B.



Ne aikuiset myös KUUMA-alueella elävät alaikäisinä oppimiensa arvomaailmojen kanssa ja hyvällä asennekasvatuksella saadaan niin jesuiittoja kuin wittenbergiläisiä - tiedä sitten kummat kokevat olonsa autuaamiksi. Urheilijalla on ilman muuta vastuu, mutta hänen tuki-\taustajoukkojen vaikutusvaltaa ei pidä väheksyä ja vastuuta pitää mielestäni jakaa sen mukaisesti oli sitten kyse vaikka mäkimiehistä ja viinan juonnista tai jääkiekosta ja tarkoituksellisesta vahingoittamisesta.

----------


## Deve

> Tuskin olisi nykyistä "elintasoaan", jos ei olisi EPO -luukulla ahkeraan käynyt.



Emmä usko että Mika on ihan hirveissä rahoissa nykysellään, kun joutuu töissäkin käymään..

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

Täytyy myös kysyä, onko rahojen takaisinperinnällä mitään perusteita ylipäätään? Oletetaan että "Kari" hiihtää maailman huipulla vaikka sen viisi vuotta. Takissa ja lakissa ja verkkareissa lukee että "Raisa" joka on tuotemerkki. Raisa saa näkyvyyttä kun Kari hiihtää voitosta ja on  haastatteluissa ja tästä Kari saa isot rahat. Samaan aikaan Kari käyttää epoa ja muita aineita. Nyt täytyy kysyä ihmisiltä oikeasti, että:

- Mitä kerkitystä on Raisan kannalta, jos Kari tunnustaa viisi vuotta aktiiviuran kannalta, että on käyttänty epoa, hepoa, essoa ja vauhtia? Raisa sai näkyvyytensä, Kari sai rahansa ja kun Kari käryää, niin eihän Raisa menetä saamaansa julkisuutta ja näkyvyyttä ja tuskin Raisaa edes yhdistetään koko käryyn. Ellei nyt sitten jossain arkistokuvassa jossa näkyy logo, mutta mitä väliä sillä sitten periaatteessa on?

- Mitä merkitystä on sillä, että Kari käryää aktiiviuransa aikana? Yhdistetäänkö Raisa dopinkiin ja saa näin negatiivista näkyvyyttä? Todennäköisesti kun käry käy, Raisan kaverit tulevat ja hakevat Karilta mainoslipparit pois ja Kari selittelee tekemisiään Adidaksen verkkareissa itku silmässä. Raisaa ei näy enää missään.

Kummassakin tapauskessa: Mitä järkeä Raisan on periä rahojaan takaisin? Näkyvyys on saatu.

Itse en ainakaan tee ostopäätöksiä dopingkäryjen vuoksi.

----------


## rhubarb

> Kummassakin tapauskessa: Mitä järkeä Raisan on periä rahojaan takaisin? Näkyvyys on saatu.



Mainos on ollut ilmaista jos rahat peritään takaisin. Itseasiassa siitä saattaa saada vielä lisää näkyvyyttä jos näyttävästi on hirmu yllättynyt että joku on douppinkia käyttänyt hyi hyi ei meidän leivissä tuollaista.

----------


## Taneli Vartio

Tämä on mielenkiintoinen palsta. Noista moderoinneista oli kovaa keskustelua.
Moderoija moderoi oman viestinsä pois keskustelusta.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Tämä on mielenkiintoinen palsta. Noista moderoinneista oli kovaa keskustelua.
> Moderoija moderoi oman viestinsä pois keskustelusta.



Niinpä taisi käydä? Vai oliko se niin Offaria, että joku muu moderoija ehti väliin? 
Tarkoititko viestiä, jossa oli kellonaika jotain 15.54 tms.?

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

Välillä tuntuu että urheilutoimittajaksi pääsee jos on lapsena lyönyt päänsä. Osunut lähiaikoina kaksi ehkä maailman omituisinta kysymystä koskien myllylän tunnustusta.

Kuituselta kysytään ennen olympialaisia, että onko hän käyttänyt epoa. Olettaako herra urheilutoimittaja oikeasti että kuitunen lähtisi tunnustamaan epon käyttämistä riippumatta siitä onko hän käyttänyt tai ei. Niin, onhan se mahdollista että sieltä lipsahtaisi muutakin kuin se ei. No, jos kuitunen sanoo että ei, niin sillä on sitten jotain uutisarvoa ja voidaan olettaa että se on sitten totta.

Toinen tapaus on kysymys on myös hieman omituinen. Urheilutoimittaja suuressa viisaudessaan kysyy kilpaurheilijalta vaikuttaako mikä myllylan tunnustus hänen valmistautumiseensa olympialaisiin. Niin, myllyla käytti aineita jotain 10 vuotta sitten mutta onhan se mahdollista että kyseinen urheilija lenkillä ja kotona sohvalla telkkua katsellessaan kelaa koko ajan että "myllylä käytti epoo 10 vuotta sitten, myllylä käytti epoo 10 vuotta sitten" ja sen vuoksi menee kisat aivan poskelleen.

Oli pakko avautua jossain. Sori.

----------


## Markku Liitiä

>Taneli ja Tunkki

Äh, nukuin yön yli ja tulin siihen tulokseen, että se oli vähän tyhmä viesti. Sai lähteä.

----------


## hape

> .
> Itse en ainakaan tee ostopäätöksiä dopingkäryjen vuoksi.



Nyt on pakko vastata, Minun ostopäätökseeni vaikuttaa kovasti juuri tuo! Kuin myös se että eipä ole hirmuisesti hiihto kiinnostanut, kun hiihtoporukka ei voi olla oikeesti rehellinen, vaan koittaa kaikella mahollisella tavalla kierrellä ja kaarrella.
Ja vielä: yhteiskunnan rahoitus pois, ja takaisin maksuun jos kiellettyjä aineita käyttää.
Kukaan ei sitten puhu siitä, mitä se vielä tulee maksamaan yhteiskunnalle kun keho on risana, ja vaikuttaa olevan mielikin!

----------


## asb

> Nyt on pakko vastata, Minun ostopäätökseeni vaikuttaa kovasti juuri tuo! Kuin myös se että eipä ole hirmuisesti hiihto kiinnostanut, kun hiihtoporukka ei voi olla oikeesti rehellinen, vaan koittaa kaikella mahollisella tavalla kierrellä ja kaarrella.



Taidat olla aika pinnallinen ihminen, jos kerran doping-hiihtäjien tekemiset heikentävät sinun hiihtokokemustasi.

Sen lisäksi taidat olla aika sinisilmäinenkin, koska jokaisen voima- ja kestävyysurheilulajin ammattilaisten terävimmästä kärjestä löytyy monta douppaajaa. Doupilla saa taloudellista etua, eivätkä testit ole lääketieteen tasalla. Profit!

Ja silti harrastat pyöräilyä, vaikka pyöräilyn doping-tilanne tiedetään. Taidat olla vielä noiden lisäksi tekopyhäkin.

Että olepa hyvä. Mulla on nimittäin alemman laatikoston tutkino keittiöpsykologiassa.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Taidat olla aika pinnallinen ihminen, jos kerran doping-hiihtäjien tekemiset heikentävät sinun hiihtokokemustasi.
> 
> Sen lisäksi taidat olla aika sinisilmäinenkin, koska jokaisen voima- ja kestävyysurheilulajin ammattilaisten terävimmästä kärjestä löytyy monta douppaajaa. Doupilla saa taloudellista etua, eivätkä testit ole lääketieteen tasalla. Profit!
> 
> Ja silti harrastat pyöräilyä, vaikka pyöräilyn doping-tilanne tiedetään. Taidat olla vielä noiden lisäksi tekopyhäkin.
> 
> Että olepa hyvä. Mulla on nimittäin alemman laatikoston tutkino keittiöpsykologiassa.



Aika tiukasti ilmaistu, mutta totta on ettei kyllä voi ostaa kuntosalikorttia, painoja, fillaria, asetta(joku on kummiskin vetänyt Beetasalpaajaa), suksia, uimahousuja, HEVOSESTA nyt puhumattakaan ymymym, jos tiukasti pitää kiinni em. asenteesta.
Tuo elämä menee muutenkin aika vaikeaksi, kun ei voi ostaa autoa. Joku on ajanut kännissä ja sekin on kiellettyä dopinsäännösten puitteissa. Eikä perkele voi kävelläkään kun siinäkin on joku kärynnyt.

Markku:

">Taneli ja Tunkki

Äh, nukuin yön yli ja tulin siihen tulokseen, että se oli vähän tyhmä viesti. Sai lähteä."

Ehkä niin oli parempi. Minä en yleensä tule järkiini edes aamulla :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ketju44

> Itse en ainakaan tee ostopäätöksiä dopingkäryjen vuoksi.







> Nyt on pakko vastata, Minun ostopäätökseeni vaikuttaa kovasti juuri tuo! !



Eli et omista ainuttakaan polkupyörää  :No huh!:  ????

----------


## rstone75

> Mainos on ollut ilmaista jos rahat peritään takaisin. Itseasiassa siitä saattaa saada vielä lisää näkyvyyttä jos näyttävästi on hirmu yllättynyt että joku on douppinkia käyttänyt hyi hyi ei meidän leivissä tuollaista.



Asiaa voi miettiä myös firmojen kannalta. Maailman arvokkaimmat brändit (muistaakseni Coca-Cola, IBM ja Microsoft viime vuonna) ovat kymmenien miljardien arvoisia. Brändin rakentaminen on aikaa vievää ja erittäin kallista puuhaa. Isot firmat pitävät brändeistään äärimmäisen tiukkaa huolta: fontit, logot, kirjoitusasut on kaikki määritelty. Missä yhteydessä logoa voidaan käyttää on tiukasti rajattu jne jne. Jossain tapauksessa brändille voi tulla iso vahinko, jos käry menee tiukasti brändin luomaa mielikuvaa vastaan. Eli any publicity is good publicity ei välttämättä pidä paikkaansa. 

En nyt suoralta kädeltä keksi niin hyvää esimerkkiä kuin Tiger Woodsin. Esimerkiksi Accenturen brändi koki jonkin verran kolausta, kun isona konsulttitalona luotettavuus & uskottavuus kuvaavat brändiä hyvin ja Tigerin edesottamukset ei nyt kovin luotettavuutta heijasta. Sopimusrikkomuksesta tässä ei ole kyse, mutta arvattavasta syystä eivät uusineet Tiikerin sopparia. Tai Valion Maito -brändi otti hittiä 80 -luvun lopulla, kun pikajuoksija Ben Johnssonista tehtiin maitomarkkinoinnin keulahahmo (Milk Energy tai jotain). Ja kun nandrolonit tulivat testistä, niin ei kovin positiivisesti heijastunut Valion maitoon.

Vastaavasti Mielikuvitusesimerkkinä voisi olla vaikka jos vaikka kirkko olisi sponssannut urheilijaa x. Pian paljastuisi, että urheilija narahtaa + pieksää vaimoaan + käyttää humehia. Tällöin sopimusrikkomuksesta olisi oikeuden mukaista hakea korvauksia, jotka brändi on kärsinyt -eri asia miten kolhun arvo määritellään.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Eli et omista ainuttakaan polkupyörää  ????



Eikä varmaan koske Valion tuotteisiin sitten B.J:n maitopoikana olon jälkeen, jäätelöä ehkä, kun se on Nestlen nykyään ja siten voi tukea äidinmaidonkorvikkeen vientiä Afrikkaan kuivuusalueille ja edistää ripulikuolleisuutta - Valkoisen Miehen tehtävä on tehdä se mikä Valkoisen Miehen on tehtävä.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Esko

> Alkujaan tämän lähetti hape
> 
> 
> Nyt on pakko vastata, Minun ostopäätökseeni vaikuttaa kovasti juuri tuo! Kuin myös se että eipä ole hirmuisesti hiihto kiinnostanut, kun hiihtoporukka ei voi olla oikeesti rehellinen, vaan koittaa kaikella mahollisella tavalla kierrellä ja kaarrella.
> 
> 
> 
> Taidat olla aika pinnallinen ihminen, jos kerran doping-hiihtäjien tekemiset heikentävät sinun hiihtokokemustasi.
> 
> ...



 Minäkin taidan olla pinnallinen. Vielä paljon pinnallisempi kuin hape.

 Kesällä meinasin tilata jenkeistä Livestrong -paidan. Homma viivästyi ja tuli Tour de France. Lueskelin viestiketjua palstalla. Sain tietää Alberton ja Lancen edesottamuksista. Tulevista tallikuvioista. Erikoiskohteluista. En erityisemmin pitänyt kuvasta, joka Lancesta muodostui. Opin myös, että että livestrong -sivustoja on kaksi erilaista. .org ja .com.

 Ei olisi paidan käyttö tuntunut enää mukavalta. Joten pinnallinen ihminen kun olen, annoin urheilijoiden tekemisten vaikuttaa ja jäi paita ostamatta. Eikä tähän tarvittu edes mitään dopingkäryä, kutsuttakoot sitä vaikka ennemmin "epäurheilijamaiseksi käytökseksi". Syvälliset ja maanläheiset ihmiset tietenkin olisivat paidan silti ostaneet, ja kulkeneet se päällä rinta rottingilla.  :Irvistys: 

 P.S. Niin ja on mulla yksi Björn Dählie -fleesepoolokin... Ostin muutama vuosi sitten, kun sai reilusti alle puoleen hintaan alessa. Olisi kyllä jäänyt silloinkin ostamatta, jos Dählie olisi doupista kärynnyt.  :Irvistys:

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

Kyllä tuotevalintaa minullakin vaikuttaa mielikuvat yrityksestä ja henkilöistä, joiden nimissä myyntiä edistetään.




> P.S. Niin ja on mulla yksi Björn Dählie -fleesepoolokin... Ostin muutama vuosi sitten, kun sai reilusti alle puoleen hintaan alessa. Olisi kyllä jäänyt silloinkin ostamatta, jos Dählie olisi doupista kärynnyt.



Niin, se kiinnijääminen vakavampaa kuin käyttäminen, joten rangastukset menee sen mukaan. Nyt jos Nalle sanoisi, että kerran otin vahingossa väärää yksänlääkettä lepoviikolla toukokuussa, niin miten kävisikään poololle  :Sekaisin:  mutta eihän sitä irl saa selville.

----------


## Esko

> Niin, se kiinnijääminen vakavampaa kuin käyttäminen, joten rangastukset menee sen mukaan. Nyt jos Nalle sanoisi, että kerran otin vahingossa väärää yksänlääkettä lepoviikolla toukokuussa, niin miten kävisikään poololle  mutta eihän sitä irl saa selville.



 Pooloille ja muillekin kuteille kävisi niin, että niitä myytäisiin laajemminkin -60% tjsp alessa. Ja maanläheiset ja syvälliset ihmiset hamstraisivat niitä kaapit puolilleen.  :Vink:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Minäkin taidan olla pinnallinen. Vielä paljon pinnallisempi kuin hape.
> 
>  Kesällä meinasin tilata jenkeistä Livestrong -paidan. Homma viivästyi ja tuli Tour de France. Lueskelin viestiketjua palstalla. Sain tietää Alberton ja Lancen edesottamuksista. Tulevista tallikuvioista. Erikoiskohteluista. En erityisemmin pitänyt kuvasta, joka Lancesta muodostui. Opin myös, että että livestrong -sivustoja on kaksi erilaista. .org ja .com.
> 
>  Ei olisi paidan käyttö tuntunut enää mukavalta. Joten pinnallinen ihminen kun olen, annoin urheilijoiden tekemisten vaikuttaa ja jäi paita ostamatta. Eikä tähän tarvittu edes mitään dopingkäryä, kutsuttakoot sitä vaikka ennemmin "epäurheilijamaiseksi käytökseksi". Syvälliset ja maanläheiset ihmiset tietenkin olisivat paidan silti ostaneet, ja kulkeneet se päällä rinta rottingilla. 
> 
>  P.S. Niin ja on mulla yksi Björn Dählie -fleesepoolokin... Ostin muutama vuosi sitten, kun sai reilusti alle puoleen hintaan alessa. Olisi kyllä jäänyt silloinkin ostamatta, jos Dählie olisi doupista kärynnyt.



Joskus kannattaa lopettaa vaikka selkään vedoten. Varsinkin kun oli epotesti valmistunut. Alsgaard samoin ja Elofsson tippui sijoille 70 MC,ssä. Tässä nyt muutamia., jotka mieleen tupsahtivat.

----------


## vetooo

_The Rabobank Team has decided to publish the  various anti-doping controls members of the team underwent during the  2009 season. In total, the thirty rider roster was tested 484 times with  both blood and urine samples taken._



http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/30...l-details.aspx
*
* * * * **
_
Aino-Kaisa Saarinen on puolestaan antanut jo 16 doping-näytettä  heinäkuusta 2009 lähtien, eli yli kaksi näytettä/kuukausi. Tämä todistaa  kaikille sen, ettei Saarinen ole missään tapauksessa käyttänyt  kiellettyjä aineita._

_Virpi Kuitunen on puolestaan antanut syys-tammikuun välisenä aikana  kahdeksan näytettä, eli lähes 2/kuukausi. Dopingin käyttö on siis ollut  mahdotonta. Tätä taustaa vasten on myös turha yhdistää Kuitusen  mahdollista lopettamista nykyiseen doping-kohuun._

http://blogit.mtv3.fi/porttila/2010/...us-dopingista/

** * * * **

En halua tässä tuoda esiin mitään arveluita, että onko joku käyttänyt ja joku ei. Tarkoituksenani on vertailla pyöräilytallille tehtyjen ja maailman ehdottomille huippuhiihtäjille tehtyjen dopingtestien määrää.

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

Sehän ei todista mitään että kuitunen on testattu ja saanut nega-tuloksia. Sehän on vähän nykyään tunnettu tosiasia että epoa ei tarttes ottaa isoa mälliä kerrallaan vaan ottaa pieniä annoksia tiheämmin. Jos illalla ottaa hieman pikkusen epoa niin aamulla testeissä ei välttämättä näy enää mitään mutta aineen hyödyt saadaan silti irti. Lisäksi on järkevää olettaa että antidopinghyypät ei hirmuisesti keskellä yötä kolkuttele ovea.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

Nyt enää pitäisi tietää mitä hiihtäjättäristämme on testikerroilla etsitty samoin kuin toki ammattipyöräilijöistä - välttämättä aina ei etsitä kaikkea.

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

Tässäpä onkin hyvä ja yleishyödyllinen tehtävä ystävällemme Vetoolle. Eli etsippäs jostain tilasto tai taulukko josta näkyy mitä testejä tehdään missäkin lajissa. Itse kävin tuossa joku aika sitten ison väittelyn pari tutun kanssa siitä, että onko Eposta paljon hyötyä esimerkiksi kehonrakennuksessa ja jalkapallossa ja jääkiekossa. Itse olin sitä mieltä, että tottakai on (siis siltä pohjalta olen sen päätellyt, että pystyy treenaamaan pitempään, kovemmin ja useammin ja palautuukin vielä paremmin joten) mutta sitten muut sanoivat, että kun ei ole hirmuisesti noista lajeista tullut epo käryjä että ei ne tietenkään käytä koska muutenhan ne jäisi kiinni. Eli mitä loppupeleissä testataan jalkapalloilijoilta, jääkiekkoilijoilta ja vaikkapa kuulantyöntäjiltä.

----------


## vetooo

Työläs homma, mutta yritetään kerätä tänne jotain tilastoja.

Yleisurheilu (IAAF, 2008)
Suomen Antidopingtoimikunta (2008)

Lisään linkkejä keskiviikkona, kun silloin on paremmin aikaa...

----------


## Esko

> Itse kävin tuossa joku aika sitten ison väittelyn pari tutun kanssa siitä, että onko Eposta paljon hyötyä esimerkiksi kehonrakennuksessa ja jalkapallossa ja jääkiekossa. Itse olin sitä mieltä, että tottakai on (siis siltä pohjalta olen sen päätellyt, että pystyy treenaamaan pitempään, kovemmin ja useammin ja palautuukin vielä paremmin joten) mutta sitten muut sanoivat, että kun ei ole hirmuisesti noista lajeista tullut epo käryjä että ei ne tietenkään käytä koska muutenhan ne jäisi kiinni.



 Kummasta te nyt oikein väittelitte? Siitä onko hyötyä, vai siitä käytetäänkö?

 Tuttujesi väite oli siis se, että kun kerran käryjä ei tule, niin aine olisi lajissa hyödytön? Aika hataralla pohjalla ovat argumentit. Eiköhän valtaosa wadan listalla olevista aineista ole sellaisia, ettei niistä kukaan ole missään lajissa kärynnyt.

----------


## asb

> Ei olisi paidan käyttö tuntunut enää mukavalta. Joten pinnallinen ihminen kun olen, annoin urheilijoiden tekemisten vaikuttaa ja jäi paita ostamatta.



Analogiasi on todella surkea. Jos en paremmin tietäisi, luulisin, että yrität keksimällä keksiä jotain argumentteja, jotta voisit tuoda esille eriävän mielipiteesi. Vastaa näihin: Livestrong-paita henkilöityy Armstrongiin. Kehen henkilöityy kuntohiihto tai kuntopyöräily?

Eli rautalangasta: menit vertaamaan yhdenvertaisina yleistä käsitettä ja täsmällistä konkreettista tuottetta. Sama, jos vertailisit "yksityisautoilua" ja "Mika Häkkisen nimellä ja Mercedes Benzin tiimiväreillä maalattua A-mersua".

Nyt jos et ymmärrä, niin saat olla ymmärtämättä. Tämä OT saa puolestani luvan olla.

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

> Kummasta te nyt oikein väittelitte? Siitä onko hyötyä, vai siitä käytetäänkö?
> 
>  Tuttujesi väite oli siis se, että kun kerran käryjä ei tule, niin aine olisi lajissa hyödytön? Aika hataralla pohjalla ovat argumentit. Eiköhän valtaosa wadan listalla olevista aineista ole sellaisia, ettei niistä kukaan ole missään lajissa kärynnyt.



Niin väittelyn aihe oli se, että käyttävätkö muutkin kuin hiihtäjät ja pyöräilijät epoa.

----------


## Esko

> Analogiasi on todella surkea. Jos en paremmin tietäisi, luulisin, että yrität keksimällä keksiä jotain argumentteja, jotta voisit tuoda esille eriävän mielipiteesi. Vastaa näihin: Livestrong-paita henkilöityy Armstrongiin. Kehen henkilöityy kuntohiihto tai kuntopyöräily?
> 
> Eli rautalangasta: menit vertaamaan yhdenvertaisina yleistä käsitettä ja täsmällistä konkreettista tuottetta. Sama, jos vertailisit "yksityisautoilua" ja "Mika Häkkisen nimellä ja Mercedes Benzin tiimiväreillä maalattua A-mersua".
> 
> Nyt jos et ymmärrä, niin saat olla ymmärtämättä. Tämä OT saa puolestani luvan olla.



 Minulla ei ole minkäänlaista kilpailutaustaa pyöräilyssä. Pyörääkään ei ole optimoitu missään lajissa pärjäämisen suuntaan. Harvoin edes käyn huvikseni ajamassa. Ellei sillä tarkoiteta sitä, että pääsisi jollakin muulla keinoin paremmin, mutta menee kuitenkin pyörällä. Joten minun ajoihini proffien douppaus tai muutkaan törppöilyt eivät vaikuta.

 Mutta jos kilpailisin tavoitteellisesti, edes piirikunnallisella tasolla. Jos harjoittelisin tullakseni mahdollisimman nopeaksi pyöräilijäksi. Jos olisin vastuullisena seurassa, jolla on aktiivista kilpatoimintaa. Jos minulla olisi jälkikasvua, joka olisi kiinnostunut kilpapyöräilystä. Jos jokin noista, silloin lajin esikuvien dopingtöppäilyt ja maine kyllä vaikuttaisivat. Jokainen uusi skandaali nakertaisi aina pienen palan pois motivaatiosta ja kiinnostuksesta.

 Suomesta löytyy vähintään neljä- ellei viisinumeroinen lukumäärä ihmisiä, jotka kuuluvat johonkin noista ryhmistä. Jos esikuvien töppäilyt vaikuttavat heidän tekemisiinsä, turha heitä on vain pinnallisiksi haukkua.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Minulla ei ole minkäänlaista kilpailutaustaa pyöräilyssä. Pyörääkään ei ole optimoitu missään lajissa pärjäämisen suuntaan. Harvoin edes käyn huvikseni ajamassa. Ellei sillä tarkoiteta sitä, että pääsisi jollakin muulla keinoin paremmin, mutta menee kuitenkin pyörällä. Joten minun ajoihini proffien douppaus tai muutkaan törppöilyt eivät vaikuta.
> 
>  Mutta jos kilpailisin tavoitteellisesti, edes piirikunnallisella tasolla. Jos harjoittelisin tullakseni mahdollisimman nopeaksi pyöräilijäksi. Jos olisin vastuullisena seurassa, jolla on aktiivista kilpatoimintaa. Jos minulla olisi jälkikasvua, joka olisi kiinnostunut kilpapyöräilystä. Jos jokin noista, silloin lajin esikuvien dopingtöppäilyt ja maine kyllä vaikuttaisivat. Jokainen uusi skandaali nakertaisi aina pienen palan pois motivaatiosta ja kiinnostuksesta.
> 
>  Suomesta löytyy vähintään neljä- ellei viisinumeroinen lukumäärä ihmisiä, jotka kuuluvat johonkin noista ryhmistä. Jos esikuvien töppäilyt vaikuttavat heidän tekemisiinsä, turha heitä on vain pinnallisiksi haukkua.



Valitettavasti on vain niin, ettei noilla vaatimuksilla voi haraastaa yhtään mitään. Kaikissa ja kaikessa tahtoo olla lieveilmiönsä. On se ihminen vaan niin raadollinen.

Enkä oikein tiedä, auttaako jeesusteleminen yhtään mitään.

Eiköhän sitä vaan kannata hyväksyä tosiasiat ja yrittää kitkeä niitä lieveilmiöitä mahdollisimman vähiin. Kokonaan ei niitä pois saada.

Ja ajatella vaikka nyt: Onpas siellä tautisen hieno ilma mennä vaikka hiihtämään.

 Juuri tulin vaikka MYYLEEKKI nespiä vetikin. :Hymy:

----------


## Pekka L

Aika ankeeta olis tosiaan jos muiden tekemiset alkaisi rajoittaa omia tekemisiä. Autollakaan voisi ajaa kun se Kansan Tapsa sillä lailla on törttöillyt... :Vihainen: 

Mutta toisaalta kyllä tuo Myllylän käyttö minutkin saa boikottiin ryhtymään. En aio hankkia epoa!

----------


## Esko

> Valitettavasti on vain niin, ettei noilla vaatimuksilla voi haraastaa yhtään mitään. Kaikissa ja kaikessa tahtoo olla lieveilmiönsä. On se ihminen vaan niin raadollinen.



 En nyt ihan ymmärrä, mistä vaatimuksista oikein kirjoitat? On täysin inhimillistä, että jos asiaan josta pitää alkaa liittyä asioita joista ei pidä, vähitellen kiinnostus vähenee. Jos on vaikka ajanut aina autolla X ja sitten merkin autot alkavat koko ajan hajota, tottakai merkkiuskollisuus vähenee. Jos on aina äänestänyt puoluetta X ja puolue alkaa tehdä päätöksiä joita ei voi hyväksyä, tottakai puolueuskollisuus vähenee. Ja jos on ollut kiinnostunut kilpapyöräilystä ja siihen alkaa jatkuvasti liittyä asioita joita ei voi itse hyväksyä, tottakai kiinnostus lajiin (katsomiseen tai omaan kilpailemiseen) vähenee.

 Henkilö, jolle yksittäistapaus riittää lopettamiseen, voi olla typerys. Mutta henkilö, jonka eteen voi kaataa mitä vain moskaa eikä se häneen mieltymyksiinsä vaikuta, on kyllä sitä aivan varmasti.

----------


## asb

> Minulla ei ole minkäänlaista...



Tässä kävi nyt Esko silläviisiin, että kun mä haukuin jotakuta muuta pinnalliseksi, niin sä vedit liian lavean päätelmän ja laskit virheellisesti myös itsesi minun pinnallisiksi määrittelmien ihmisten joukkoon. Livestrong-paidan hyllytys Armstronginpellen toilailujen takia ei tee sinusta mun silmissä pinnallista, vaan päinvastoin selkärankaisen ja aivan oikeamielisen ihmisen. Että lopetetaan tää typerä väittely, kun se kerran lähti liikkeelle sinun täysin väärästä päätelmästä.

----------


## abruzziamo

Globaalin syöpäsäätiön boikotointi, joka tekee mielettömän arvokasta työtä ja ajaa asiaa terveellisen elämän puolesta, jotta meillä kaikilla olisi parempi olla on typeryyttä jota en käsitä. Ja syy boikotointiin tässä tapauksessa on niinkin pieni ja turha kuin kahden ihmisen välinen kiista. (joka ei meille pitäisi kuulua lainkaan).
Ymmärrän sen, että joitain ihmisiä ei ehkä kiinnosta taistelu syöpää vastaan tai edes yleinen hyvinvointi, mutta tyyli jolla asia tuotiin ilmi oli niin ärsyttävä, jotta oli pakko antaa palautetta.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Itse en ainakaan osaa väheksyä kilpapyöräilyä siksi, että siellä liikkuu huijareita, koska niitä liikkuu elämän kaikilla osa-alueilla. Jos avaa silmänsä niin huomaa miten paljon pientä kusetusta arkielämässä on, jopa omallakin kohdalla. Valehtelijoiden paratiisiksi tässä kupletissa (jota elämäksi kutsutaan) on niin hyvät ainekset. Miten se Diego Maradona sen sanoi..'jalkapallo ei valehtele, ihmiset valehtelevat' tjsp.

Koirat haukkuu ja karavaani kulkee. Mielestäni asiat on aika hyvällä tolalla. Hyvällä silleen, että sääntöverkosto on, rangaistukset on ja valvontaa kehitetään. Huonolla tolalla lähinnä siksi, että eri maissa sovelletaan rangaistuskäytäntöä eri tavalla. Huvittavalla tolalla asiat ovat kun joku narahtanut käy pitkittynyttä kampanjaa todistaakseen syyttömyytensä.

Jos omasta lapsesta tulisi kilpapyöräilijä, niin olisiko se sen kummempaa kuin jos siitä tulisi vaikkapa lääkäri. Siitä voisi tulla hyvä lääkäri, valelääkäri tai paha lääkäri. Hyvä rekkakuski, työaikalainsäädäntöä (olosuhteiden pakosta) rikkova rekkakuski, tappajarekkakuski, ehkä.  Hyvä pappi, lapsiin sekaantuva pappi tai väärän uskonnon pappi. Ja niin edelleen. Luotan yhä melko paljon lääkäreihin, rekkakuskeihin ja kotikylän pappiakin tervehdin aina kun se kotipihan ohi menee sauvakävelemään.

Jokainen varmaan tekee omia valintoja päivästä toiseen, eikä asiat tietysti mene 'tuosta poikki ja tuohon jengat'-periaatteella. Joskus tehdään yksi paha saadakseen kaksi hyvää.  Jos Armstrong vetäisi säätiöidensä kautta vaikka puoletkin niistä rahoista joita säätiöön tulee, on hänen 'pahuuttaan' hyvin vaikea määrittää vaikkapa sellaisen tavallisen syöpäpotilaan näkökulmasta, joka hyötyi henkilökohtaisen syöpähoitonsa kohdalla tämän säätiöstä.

----------


## Esko

> Tässä kävi nyt Esko silläviisiin, että kun mä haukuin jotakuta muuta pinnalliseksi, niin sä vedit liian lavean päätelmän ja laskit virheellisesti myös itsesi minun pinnallisiksi määrittelmien ihmisten joukkoon. Livestrong-paidan hyllytys Armstronginpellen toilailujen takia ei tee sinusta mun silmissä pinnallista, vaan päinvastoin selkärankaisen ja aivan oikeamielisen ihmisen. Että lopetetaan tää typerä väittely, kun se kerran lähti liikkeelle sinun täysin väärästä päätelmästä.



 No, tiesin kyllä jo kirjoittaessani, että esimerkki ei ollut paras mahdollinen. Alkuperäinen viestisi oli hyvin provosoiva, joten vastasin myös provosoiden. Olinhan kuitenkin sitä mieltä, että asiat voisi nähdä toisinkin kuin mitä viestissäsi nähtiin.

 Voihan se pinnallisuudestakin johtua, jos antaa muiden tekemisten vaikuttaa omiinsa. Mutta voi myös muusta. Esimerkiksi intohimosta, mikä on osa fanikulttuuria. Jos on intohimoa, esikuvien tekemiset vaikuttavat omiin tekemisiin. Voihan sitä tietysti ajaa kilpaa tai treenata tavoitteellisesti ilmankin, että ihannoi voittajia tai on kiinnostunut heidän tekemisistään. Mutta epäilen, että harvempi näin tekee. Ainakaan nuoremmista, ja vähemmän aikaa lajia harrastaneista. Ehkä veteraanisarjoissa? Joka tapauksessa jos esimerkiksi doping halutaan kitkeä lajista, se tapahtuu vain niiden ihmisten kautta, joiden tekemisiin jatkuvat skandaalit vaikuttavat. Ei sitä painetta muutoksiin mistään muualtakaan tule.





> Globaalin syöpäsäätiön boikotointi, joka tekee mielettömän arvokasta työtä ja ajaa asiaa terveellisen elämän puolesta, jotta meillä kaikilla olisi parempi olla on typeryyttä jota en käsitä. Ja syy boikotointiin tässä tapauksessa on niinkin pieni ja turha kuin kahden ihmisen välinen kiista. (joka ei meille pitäisi kuulua lainkaan).
> Ymmärrän sen, että joitain ihmisiä ei ehkä kiinnosta taistelu syöpää vastaan tai edes yleinen hyvinvointi, mutta tyyli jolla asia tuotiin ilmi oli niin ärsyttävä, jotta oli pakko antaa palautetta.



 Armstrong on säätiön keulakuva. Kiista kertoi vähän turhan paljon Armstrongin periaatteista.

 Maailma on puolillaan hyödyllisiä säätiöitä, joista voi valita mieleisensä. Maailman suurin avoimesti toimiva hyväntekeväisyysjärjestö kantaa Bill Gatesin nimeä. Ja Gatesin säätiö tukee suurilla summilla kehitysmaissa esiintyviin tauteihin keskittyvää tutkimusta, se kun ei länsimaita tai kaupallisia toimijoita niin hirveästi kiinnosta.

 Bill Gates on käsittääkseni luvannut 90% omaisuudestaan säätiönsä työhön. En tiedä miten paljon esim. Armstrong on omalle säätiölleen antanut, mutta tiedän, että Armstrong käyttää Livestrong -nimeä myös omien bisnestensä hyväksi (livestrong.com). Miksi minun siis pitäisi käyttää Livestrong -paitaa, kun en käytä Bill ja Melinda Gatesin säätiö -paitaakaan?

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

> Miksi minun siis pitäisi käyttää Livestrong -paitaa, kun en käytä Bill ja Melinda Gatesin säätiö -paitaakaan?



Niin, miksi sä sitä pitäisit? Niin, miksi sitä nyt yleensä rahaa annetaan hyväntekeväisyyteen. Itsekin olen ostellut kaikenlaisten hyväntekeväisyys lafkojen tavaroita ja joihinkin pukeudun, joihinkin en. Mutta vaan tuntuu melko kusipäiselle puuhalle että boikotoi jotain hyväntekeväisyysjärjestöjä henkilökohtaisten syiden puolesta. Sitä joko tukee jotain syöpäjärjestöä tai sitten ei - sillä ei kyllä lähdetä pätemään että jotain tukee. Eikä varsinkaan sillä päetä, että ei tue koska ei tykkää johtohahmon edesottamuksista. Asiaa siinä ollaan tukemassa - ei yksittäistä ihmistä. Tietenkin kaikenlaisen trendipellet pitää kaikenlaisia rannekkeita jotta pääsevät pätemään kun ne on niin muodikkaita ja trendikkäitä ja sitten on niitä jotka pitää niitä koska joku läheinen on kuollut syöpään.

----------


## lynxlynx

> Niin, miksi sä sitä pitäisit? Niin, miksi sitä nyt yleensä rahaa annetaan hyväntekeväisyyteen. Itsekin olen ostellut kaikenlaisten hyväntekeväisyys lafkojen tavaroita ja joihinkin pukeudun, joihinkin en. Mutta vaan tuntuu melko kusipäiselle puuhalle että boikotoi jotain hyväntekeväisyysjärjestöjä henkilökohtaisten syiden puolesta. Sitä joko tukee jotain syöpäjärjestöä tai sitten ei - sillä ei kyllä lähdetä pätemään että jotain tukee. Eikä varsinkaan sillä päetä, että ei tue koska ei tykkää johtohahmon edesottamuksista. Asiaa siinä ollaan tukemassa - ei yksittäistä ihmistä. Tietenkin kaikenlaisen trendipellet pitää kaikenlaisia rannekkeita jotta pääsevät pätemään kun ne on niin muodikkaita ja trendikkäitä ja sitten on niitä jotka pitää niitä koska joku läheinen on kuollut syöpään.



 Varsin asiapitoinen kommentti O-P.Lta. Juuri näin!

----------


## Esko

> Mutta vaan tuntuu melko kusipäiselle puuhalle että boikotoi jotain hyväntekeväisyysjärjestöjä henkilökohtaisten syiden puolesta.



 Aika moni boikotoi esimerkiksi Kirkon ulkomaanapua tai yhteisvastuukeräystä samanlaisista henkilökohtaisista syistä. Ja tuo vieläpä asian ylpeästi esille hyväntekeväisyyskeskusteluissa. Harvemmin olen nähnyt heitä tuollaisiksi kutsuttavan, mutta voi sen asian tosiaan noinkin nähdä.

 Joo, läheisen ystävän sairastuminen syöpään se itselläkin paidanostoajatuksen alkujaan synnytti.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> En nyt ihan ymmärrä, mistä vaatimuksista oikein kirjoitat? On täysin inhimillistä, että jos asiaan josta pitää alkaa liittyä asioita joista ei pidä, vähitellen kiinnostus vähenee. Jos on vaikka ajanut aina autolla X ja sitten merkin autot alkavat koko ajan hajota, tottakai merkkiuskollisuus vähenee. Jos on aina äänestänyt puoluetta X ja puolue alkaa tehdä päätöksiä joita ei voi hyväksyä, tottakai puolueuskollisuus vähenee. Ja jos on ollut kiinnostunut kilpapyöräilystä ja siihen alkaa jatkuvasti liittyä asioita joita ei voi itse hyväksyä, tottakai kiinnostus lajiin (katsomiseen tai omaan kilpailemiseen) vähenee.
> 
>  Henkilö, jolle yksittäistapaus riittää lopettamiseen, voi olla typerys. Mutta henkilö, jonka eteen voi kaataa mitä vain moskaa eikä se häneen mieltymyksiinsä vaikuta, on kyllä sitä aivan varmasti.



On asioita jotka ihminen voi tehdä kerran: Laittaa sormen sirkeliin, katsoa sytkärillä bensatankkiin, osta Pösön ja huollattaa se Porissa Palinilla. Kaksi viimeistä olen tehnyt :Leveä hymy: 

Mutta jos naapuri ajaa kännissä Mersulla, ei se estä minua sellaista ostamasta!

----------


## ketju44

Jarno Rosberg ja manageri oli äsken kanava 4 sportilla.  Olipa säälittävää änkytystä!!

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Eli etsippäs jostain tilasto tai taulukko josta näkyy mitä testejä tehdään missäkin lajissa....



Täältä oikealta alhaalta Download Centeristä 2008 Statistics... 
http://www.wada-ama.org/en/Resources...ry-Statistics/

----------


## Jasi

http://www.earthtimes.org/articles/show/308626,ioc-hears-of-positive-doping-tests-ahead-of-games--summary.html

----------


## vetooo

Tässä soomi-versiona tuo dopinguutinen: http://www.iltasanomat.fi/urheilu/uu...asp?id=1923715

----------


## JiiH

30 kärynneen lista julkistetaan illalla. Pari ruotsalaista ja norjalaista, jos saa pyytää?

----------


## NoNo

> 30 kärynneen lista julkistetaan illalla. Pari ruotsalaista ja norjalaista, jos saa pyytää?



Noilla kansakunnilla taitaa olla parempi yhteistyö kuin suomalaisilla oli Lahden aikaan. Eiköhän tuo leviä tasaisesti eri maihin ja pohjoismaista ei tule käryjä ollenkaan. Se olisi surkuhupaisuuden huippu että Suomen mieshiihtäjistä joku jäisi kiinni kun ei kolkuttele edes maailmankärkeä.

----------


## JiiH

> Se olisi surkuhupaisuuden huippu että Suomen mieshiihtäjistä joku jäisi kiinni kun ei kolkuttele edes maailmankärkeä.



On siellä Heikkinen, joka nyt vähintäänkin kolkuttelee. Mutta ei nyt maalata sitä yhtä heppua seinälle.

----------


## erkkk

Veikkaisin Italiaa ja putinlandia alusmaineen. Italiasta on muutenkin toi C-käryt olleet arkipäivää toista vuotta.

Hurreilla ja Norskeilla homma on tähän mennessä ollut niin hyvin hanskassa että tuskin tulee kärvähdyksiä.

NHL-kiekkoilijoilta varmaan kärymäärän olisi saanut helposti kasaan jos olisi tehty wada-yllätystestejä pitkin kautta ja kesää. Tässä näkyy tuo raha ratkaisee-asenne minkä vuoksi joku Puerto haudattiin pimentoon tuoden esille vaan muutaman pyöräilijän. Ei käryjä eikä Doping ongelmaa, tämähän toimi pyöräilyssäkin hyvin vuoteen 1998 asti jonka jälkeen lajin imago on vedellyt pohjamutia.

----------


## vetooo

*Espanjalainen kilpakävelijä Francisco Fernandez* on tunnustanut viranomaisille, että aikoi käyttää urheilussa kiellettyjä aineita. Hän kertoi poliisille, että hankki dopingaineita, mutta ei käyttänyt niitä.

Fernandezin mieli muuttui, kun urheilulääkäri *Walter Virun* ylläpitämä dopingrinki paljastui viime marraskuussa. Perulainen Viru oli espanjalaisen *Eufemiano Fuentesin kolleega*. Fuentesin sanotaan johtaneen laajaa dopingrinkiä.

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/urheilu/uu...asp?id=1924112

Oliko tässä Virun ylläpitämässä dopingringissä mukana pyöräilijöitä? On ollut niin monta erilaista touppinkivyyhteä tuolla Espanjan maalla, etten meinaa pysyä vaudissa mukana.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

Täytyy ihmetellä miksi kaveri on tunnustanut aineiden käytön suunnittelun jos kerran ei ole käyttänyt. Olisi heittänyt aineet roskiin ja pitänyt suunsa kiinni niin kukaan olisi voinut todistaa. Vai onko käynyt niin, että on saanut kärylääkäreiltä aineita ja sitten näin voi etukäteen jo luoda kuvan, että "mä vain suunnittelin käyttöä" jos se nimi sieltä sitten olisi putkahtanut tutkinnasta esiin. Veikkaan että näin on käynyt - muuten ei juttua oikein ymmärrä.

Samaan kategoriaan kuuluu kuin nämä Zabelin ja parin muun duupastelut. Kun on pakko yleisen painostuksen vuoksi tunnustaa, niin sitten duupastellaan lehdistötilaisuudessa, että "Joo, mä käytin mutta kun ei tuloksia tuntunut tulevan ja tuli tosi paha olo, niin lopetin sitten parin käyttö kerran jälkeen." Eli loppujen lopuksi halutaan tunnustaa mutta samalla vähätellä rankalla kädellä aineen käytön laajuutta tai vaikutusta.

----------


## vetooo

Myös Ivan Basso ja Michele Scarponi myönsivät aineet Fuentes-tapauksessa, mutta väittivät etteivät käyttäneet niitä.  :No huh!:

----------


## Proj.nro

Kun 30 on kärähtänyt ja vielä olympilaisten alla, tulee mieleen, että Wada on ottanut käyttöön jonkin testin, josta urheilijoilla ei ole ollut tietoa. Voisi siis olla uusi aine, jonka ei pitänyt näkyä testeissä, vähän niinkuin Lahdessa 2001. Olympilaisiinhan tavataan tuoda uusia testejä. Eikai kukaan niin tyhmä enää ole, että jäisi kiinni vanhoista helposti testattavista aineista?

----------


## ketju44

> Eikai kukaan niin tyhmä enää ole, että jäisi kiinni vanhoista helposti testattavista aineista?



Niin , ehkä eräs suomalais nyrkkeilyammatilainen managereineen  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Proj.nro

> Niin , ehkä eräs suomalais nyrkkeilyammatilainen managereineen



NOmutta nyrkkeilijälle suotakoon, aivot jo niin pehmeät...  :Hymy:

----------


## vetooo

Dopingtilaisuuden suora striimi: http://www.vg.no/sport/ol/2010/artik...p?artid=583973

MTV3:n otsikko kertoo olennaisen: Dopingtiedonannossa kerrottiin - ei mitään!

----------


## Esko

> Dopingtilaisuuden suora striimi: http://www.vg.no/sport/ol/2010/artik...p?artid=583973
> 
> MTV3:n otsikko kertoo olennaisen: Dopingtiedonannossa kerrottiin - ei mitään!



 Joo'o. Loppupuoli tuli nähtyä, kiitokset linkistä. Paikoitellen meinasi kyllä tulla sellainen pieni myötähäpeän tuntu, mikä yleensä saa kokea niiden kärähtäneiden tiedotustilaisuuksia katsoessa.

 No, norskit ovat kuitenkin tietävinään, että kyse ei olisi suoranaisista käryistä vaan douppauksesta kertovista verenkuvista. Se sinänsä selittäisi sen, miksi "käryt" ovat peräisin pitkältä aikajaksolta. Jos kyse olisi jostain tietystä aineesta, silloinhan tieto olisi ollut julkista b-näytteiden analysoinnin jälkeen.

 edit: HS.fi: ""Listalla ei ole mitään yllätyksiä, eikä isoja nimiä", Wadan pääsihteeri David Howman sanoi. Hän paljasti sen verran, että suurin kärähtäneistä on hiihtäjiä ja ampumahiihtäjiä."

----------


## ketju44

He he taas  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## petri ok

Vancouverin ensimmäinen "käry"Svetlana Terentev meni huomautuksella.

Ei vaan menny *Stig Wetzel* käry sillain, vaan meni eka lätkän mitalli samalla. Pkele vieläki potuttaa!

----------


## spandex

Katsoiko kukaan tänään Kakkoselta Pressiklubi-ohjelmaa ja KP Kyrön viimeisimpiä avautumisia?

Kyröllä oli sinällään kiinnostava ajatus doping-vapaista olympialaisista: kaikki urheilijat ennen kisoja neljäksi viikoksi kisakylään tiukan valvonnan alaisiksi. Siinä ei sitten kisapäivänä alkukauden mahdolliset douppaukset auttaisi.

Periaatteessa tommonen kuulostaa hyvältä, mutta olishan tossa aikamoinen tutkiminen jos kaikki kamppeet ja urheilijat tutkittaisiin niin tarkkaan ettei kisäkylästä löytyisi piikin piikkiä.

----------


## Väinö Kokki

Ohjelman voi katsoa vielä Areenasta jos jäi väliin. http://areena.yle.fi/video/750280

Nautin Kyrön puheista ja itsevarmuudesta, edelleen. Kun Kyrö avaa suunsa, moni hiihtovaikuttaja laskee pehmoset housuun. Joka kerta. Hyvä Kyrö! Kirjoita se kirja sitten joskus, kirjoita kaikki mitä tiedät kun kukaan muu ei sanoa mitään.

----------


## viller

Riccardo "CERA" Riccò on ilmoittanut eronneensa vaimostaan ja lapsensa äidistä Vania "CERA" Rossista. Riccò on kommentoinut aihetta "En maksa hänen virheistään".

----------


## rhubarb

> Riccardo "CERA" Riccò on ilmoittanut eronneensa vaimostaan ja lapsensa äidistä Vania "CERA" Rossista. Riccò on kommentoinut aihetta "En maksa hänen virheistään".



Jaha, mitäköhän aineita se jälkikasvu on käyttänyt?

----------


## Deve

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hematide

Onko tää tulevan kauden kuumin juttu?

----------


## erkkk

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hematide
> 
> Onko tää tulevan kauden kuumin juttu?



Se varmaan selviää siinä vaiheessa kun on kehitetty testi jolla tuo näkyy ja aletaan katseleen vanhoja purkkeja...

Ns kovien aineiden käytöstä olisi ihan kiva jos rangaistus olisi jotain kouriintuntuvaa. Nykyisellään oikeiden aineiden kanssa ehtii kääriä aika hyvät rahat ennen kuin tulee maksun aika, ja sekin lähinnä kilpailukiellon muodossa. Wadan oma Guantanamo-tyylinen rangaistuslaitos olis ihan jees. Sinne vaan velodromi pystyyn ja pojat ajaan keskenenään pari vuotta sakkorinkiä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Esko

> Wadan oma Guantanamo-tyylinen rangaistuslaitos olis ihan jees. Sinne vaan velodromi pystyyn ja pojat ajaan keskenenään pari vuotta sakkorinkiä.



 Siis upea olympiatason velodromi ja sisähalli ja parhaiden valmistajien hienoimmat kuitupyörät, muttei tietysti pätkääkään polkupyörän ketjua koko saarella. 

 Itse asiasta. Lahden kisojen hiihtäjien verenkuvat on julkaistu yleisellä tasolla. Esimerkiksi Satakunnan kansassa näytti olevan tänään hieno taulukko. Kaikkien yksilöhiihtokilpailujen 50 parasta ja merkintä, oliko verenkuva normaali, poikkeava vai hyvin poikkeava. Joitakin puuttui ja taulukkoa oli "minimaalisesti muuteltu tunnistamisen vaikeuttamiseksi". Sitä ei siis oltu paljastettu mikä rivi oli mistäkin kisasta. 

 Samat miehet ja naiset ovat kuitenkin osallistuneet useampiin kisoihin. Onkohan kukaan numeronmurskaaja koittanut selvittää, mikä rivi kuuluisi mihinkin tapahtumaan? Ilman muuntelua ainakin luulisi olevan melko helppokin homma. Toisaalta taulukoiden julkaisu pienellä muuntelulla höystettynä tuntuu vähän arveluttavalta, jo ihan hiihtäjien oikeusturvan kannaltakin. Voi joutua normaalin verenkuvan omanneetkin "syytettyjen penkille".

----------


## Poursuivant

Lääkäri Tapio Videman väläyttelee älyään HS:n haastattelussa/artikkelissa. 

Niin tai näin, tällä viimeaikaisella doping-uutisoinnilla [30 kärähtänyttä, Myllyllän tunnustus, KP Kyrö Pressiklubissa jne jne] on nyt saatu taas aallonharjaa korkeammaksi ja laineet terävimmiksi. Kaikki kaikkia vastaan hutkiminen on taas käynnissä, kun rikollisia on enemmän kuin joku satunnainen urheilija tai valmentaja. Huoh...

Henk. kohtaisesti alkaa nyppiä koko asia niin paljon, että jokainen urheilija, urheilupomo, valmentaja, liian lähellä lajia oleva toimittaja, poliitikko jne., joka sanookin jotain d-asiasta alkaa kuulostaa tekopyhältä korvissani, joten en voi suhtautua kuin suurella kyynisyydellä "keskusteluun" dopingista. Otan saman sarkastisen kannan kuin Lehti(-lehti) aikaisemmin tänään: Linkki

----------


## vetooo

*Ratin ratti osoitti vähän väärään suuntaan
*
The International Cycling Union (UCI) has announced the provisional  suspension of De Rosa-Stac Plastic rider Eddy Ratti after he returned  positive test results for EPO.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ratt...sitive-for-epo

----------


## Poursuivant

> Riccardo "CERA" Riccò on ilmoittanut eronneensa vaimostaan ja lapsensa äidistä Vania "CERA" Rossista. Riccò on kommentoinut aihetta "En maksa hänen virheistään".



Robbie McEwanin tweetin perusteella Riccò ei tunnu olevan kovin tervetullut takaisin kilpailuihin:
_
mcewenrobbie 

Ricco - what a fucking hypocrite http://bit.ly/9bZ0Bm #justdon'tcomebackupieceofshit

_Saapasnähdä kuinka lämmin vastaanotto aikanaan tosiaankin on, kun hänestä ei hirveästi pidetty pelotonissa edes ennen käryä._
_

----------


## viller

Nyt kun Riccon Ceramica Flaminia jäi ilman kutsua Milan-San Remoon ym. suuriin italialaisiin kilpailuihin voi olla että Riccon ja vanhojen kilpa-/kiistakumppanien kohtaamiset jäävät ainakin tällä kaudella aika vähiin.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Hyvä pointti mutta Hansille riittää pelkkä tuomio eikä myöntämien tai kieltäminen muuta hänen suhtautumistaan miksikään, vilpintekijänä pysyy loppuun saakka. Suhtautumiseni on niin jyrkkää että esmes Kuitusen menestystä en laske samaan kategoriaan kuin Saarisen saavutukset. Valitettavaa mutta elämä on.



Nyt kaiketi muista päivittää arvostuksesi tuohon useammasta huijauksesta kiinni jääneen Harri Ollin saavutuksia kohtaan kuin myös mäkijoukkueiden, joissa hän on ollut tai tulee olemaan mukana.
Jatkuvasti sääntöjen vastaisilla välineillä mies yrittää hypätä - siitä pitäisi rangaista ihan samoin kuin ...

Samoin pyöräilyssä, laittoman välineen käytöstä saatava hyöty voi olla merkittävä ja aina samoilla henkilöillä tuntuu olevan ongelmia saada kalustoaan lailliseen kuntoon, etenkään kun varsinaista rangaistusta ei vilpistä tule.

----------


## erkkk

Punnitaanko suomessa pyöriä kisoissa. Esim tuollaisen persvelo+lighweight combon kanssa saa tehdä jo vähän töitä että kilot pysyy tarpeeksi ylhäällä. Tuli vaan mieleen noista laittomista virityksistä. Täällä on kuitenkin niin tasaista että saa olla aika pikkusieluinen jos kaverin fillarin painosta alkaa itkemään.

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

Lööppilehden mukaan diskattu mäkihyppääjä harjoittelee pukukontrollia. Siis kuinka vaikea on tehdä säännön sellaisiksi, että kaikenlaisilla kainaloon tunkemisilla ei pukua voi vääristellä. Aivan huijauksen makua ja perseestä tuollainen. Aivan sääntöjen vastaista pelleilyä. Ihonmyötäiseksi koko asu niin nähdään kuka osaa hypätä.

----------


## KLA

Roponen kuumeessa, eli kuuluu tähän porukkaan  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## NoNo

Eikös noissa linkeissä mainittu :
a) ei suomalaisia kiinnijääneissä
b) Roposen kuume alenemaan päin ja lähtönumero oli .. (23?)

----------


## erkkk

Ei tuo syylistäminen iha noin suoraviivaista ole, kuitenkin kun nuo hiihtohuiput on aina kipeenä arvokisoissa. Syystä taikka toisesta, mutta kisojen yleinen ajoittuminen kuumimpaan influenssa-aikaan tekee varmaan osansa (ja tuskin se veren kanssa läträily yhtään auttaa asiassa).

Kuitunenkin näytti jättäneen ekan startin väliin. Jos neiti saisi flunssan, lähtisi himaan ja lopettaisi uransa niin siinä vaiheessa peli olisi aika selvä. Tietoa mistään kurinpidollisista toimista tuskin ikinä tulisi.

----------


## ahma

Roposen vilppiin en jaksa uskoa. Valmentajana oma mies ja pienen lapsen äiti. Jos joku on puhdas niin hän. Ei tosin taida tulla senvuoksi mitaliakaan...
Sitäpaitsi jossain luki, ettei Wadan 30 kärähtäneen urheilijan joukko ole tervetullut edes Vancouveriin, siinä mielessä nuo ensimmäiseen kisaan ei edes ilmoittautuneet ovat mahdollisesti kärähtäneitä toisin kuin starttinumeron jo saaneet. Olisikin mielenkiintoista katsoa ketkä vapaalla 10:n sakkiin tällä kaudella sijoittuneet eivät ole viivalla (mm Majdic? Virpi???) ja miksi... Tai ketkä Top 10 ampumahiihtäjistä eivät olleet startissa...
Virpin poisjäännille tosin taitaa olla uskottavampikin selitys: satsaus matkaan jolla voi oikeasti pärjätä.

----------


## asb

> [Naisen] vilppiin en jaksa uskoa. Valmentajana oma mies ja pienen lapsen äiti.



Riccardo Riccolla ja hänen vaimollaan oli imetysiässä oleva lapsi vaimon jäädessään kiinni CERA:n käytöstä. Pelkkä synnyttäminen ei siis tee naisesta autuasta ja virheetöntä. Tämä ei ole mikään kannanotto em. hiihtäjästä. Vain tarpeellinen hiustenhalonta.

----------


## ahma

> Vain tarpeellinen hiustenhalonta.



Touche. Joskin murtsikassa tod näk pienemmät summat rahaa kuin pyöräilyssä. Ja italialaiset ovat raadollisempia. Tai minä olen typerän sinisilmäinen ja tajuan sen samalla kun tätä kirjoitan...

----------


## Deve

Floyd ollut taas vauhdissa... http://www.reuters.com/article/idUST...ype=sportsNews

----------


## vetooo

> Floyd ollut taas vauhdissa... http://www.reuters.com/article/idUST...ype=sportsNews



Ehtikö Floyd käydä kaikki mahdolliset oikeusasteet USA:n Korkeinta oikeutta lukuunottamatta? Hienoa, että ainakin tämä Landis-case on viimeistään nyt selviö. Myös Landisin uskollisimmat tukijat joutunevat nyt myöntämään itselleen uskoneensa väärään mieheen.

----------


## asb

> Hienoa, että ainakin tämä Landis-case on viimeistään nyt selviö. Myös Landisin uskollisimmat tukijat joutunevat nyt myöntämään itselleen uskoneensa väärään mieheen.



Tässä on kai kyse siitä, että Landis on hankkinut todisteita laboratoriota vastaan tietomurron avulla ja laboratorio on tehnyt siitä erillisen rikosilmoituksen. Tuomio tästä epäillystä tietomurrosta ei kai tee Landisista enempää tai vähempää douppaajaa. Ehkä hän on ollut epätoivoinen yrittäessään puhdistaa mielestään epäoikeudenmukaisesti tahrattua nimeään?

"Lance made me hack 'em!"  :Hymy:

----------


## vetooo

> Tässä on kai kyse siitä, että Landis on hankkinut todisteita laboratoriota vastaan tietomurron avulla ja laboratorio on tehnyt siitä erillisen rikosilmoituksen. Tuomio tästä epäillystä tietomurrosta ei kai tee Landisista enempää tai vähempää douppaajaa. Ehkä hän on ollut epätoivoinen yrittäessään puhdistaa mielestään epäoikeudenmukaisesti tahrattua nimeään?
> 
> "Lance made me hack 'em!"



En tarkoittanut dopingin käyttöön liittyvää, vaan nyt oli kyse puhtaasti ihmisen luotettavuudesta. Tämä tietomurtoyritys ei ainakaan minun silmissäni lisää Landisin uskottavuutta. On kyse sitten vuoden 2006 testokäryn kiistämisestä tai ihan mistä tahansa muusta asiasta.

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

Floydin edesottamuksia suomeksi:

http://www.tietokone.fi/uutiset/huip..._laboratorioon

----------


## Ola

Landis pitäs kyllä laittaa edesvastuuseen tosta aika-ajoasennosta, kattokaa nyt tota lisätangon asentoa. Jos nyt uutinen pitää paikkaansa, niin rehtiä peliä mutella testituloksia. Eipä.

----------


## vetooo

YU-Pöyhösen uusimmat vakuuttelut löytyvät seuraavasta jutusta. Nyt lenkkipolku oli vaihtunut pöytälaatikkoon.

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/uutiset/ko...asp?id=1947598

----------


## Pekka L

Markus on kyllä suoraselkäinen kaveri. :Hymy:

----------


## Mika A

Eikös suoraselkäisyys perinteisesti ole (keski-)pohjalaisiin liitetty ominaisuus (vrt. Myllylä). Niin kuin rehellisyys lapinmiehiin (vrt. Isometsä)...

Pitäisköhän Pöyhöselle anoa jomma kumman maakunnan kunniakansalaisuutta  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Eikös suoraselkäisyys perinteisesti ole (keski-)pohjalaisiin liitetty ominaisuus (vrt. Myllylä). Niin kuin rehellisyys lapinmiehiin (vrt. Isometsä)...
> 
> Pitäisköhän Pöyhöselle anoa jomma kumman maakunnan kunniakansalaisuutta



Vaikeimpia olivat pohjanmaalaiset, sillä niiden helsinkiläisyyttä piti vahtia asekourassa - aikoinaan - niin vetovoimainen stadi oli vanhoina hyvinä aikoina, joten ...  :Cool:

----------


## erkkk

En nyt ole aiemminkaan pitänyt Pöyhöstä minään laatikon tervimpänä veitsenä, mutta jostain syystä kaveri kykenee jokaisella yrittämällään alittamaan kaikki edellisetkin arviot.

"Puolustuksen mukaan jos oikeus kuitenkin toteaa hänet syylliseksi, siitä ei pidä rangaista.

- Hänelle on jo nyt aiheutunut huomattava negatiivinen julkisuus. Lisäksi häntä odottavat seuraamukset urheilu-uralla, Meriläinen sanoi."
Millä urheilu-uralla? Tuliko nämä seuraamukset jotenkin ennelta arvaamatta ja yllättäen.

Jos laskee yhteen kaikkien puhtaiden kilpakumppaneiden ponnistelut vuosien saatossa ja alkaa verottamaan voiton vieviltä douppaajilta, niin mikä on se sopiva rangaistus? Kilpatasosta riippuen kuitenkin duunia on tehty jotain tuhansien ja miljoonien tuntien välillä ja taustajoukkojen duunit siihen vielä päälle. Ei pahemmin heru sympatiaa.

----------


## Hiillosmakkara

> Markus on kyllä suoraselkäinen kaveri.



Näin on  :Hymy: . Suoraselkäistä on myös suomalainen juridinen kielenkäyttö: "Hän ei tiennyt eikä hänen pitänytkään tietää - - -", "- - - sai Helsingin käräjäoikeudessa syytteen laittomaan tuontitavaraan ryhtymisestä"

Laittomaan tuontitavaraan ryhtymisestä - voi vidulla päähän, tuohan kuulostaa perverssiltä  :Leveä hymy: . Pitäisköhän noita venäjänvallan aikaisia sanamuotoja alkaa pikkuhiljaa muokkaamaan nykyaikaisiksi? Tämä nyt näin offarina taas. Jatkakaa.

----------


## J T K

Pöyhönen ei pöyhimällä parane. Kuinkahan pitkälle kaveri meinaa luritella satujaan?

----------


## Esko

> YU-Pöyhösen uusimmat vakuuttelut löytyvät seuraavasta jutusta. Nyt lenkkipolku oli vaihtunut pöytälaatikkoon.
> 
> http://www.iltasanomat.fi/uutiset/ko...asp?id=1947598



 Kyllä se lenkkipolku vaihtui pöytälaatikoksi jo silloin tuoreeltaan, väite löydöstä oli kuulemma vain jonkinlainen hätävale. Voisi sanoa, että totaalisen idioottimainen selitys vaihdettiin "vain" täysin typerään selitykseen. ADT:n kontrollin alainen aktiiviurheilija löytää dopingaineita kotoaan ja säilyttää niitä siellä sitten hyvillä mielin vuosikausia.

 Doupingaineiden käytön eduista ja haitoista on kyllä tietoa verkko pullollaan, mutta yhtä aika ikävää haittaa harvemmin huomioidaan. Aineet tuntuvat laskevan merkittävästi älykkyysosamäärää. Myös muiden kuin varsinaisesti itse käyttäneiden (vrt. esim. valmentajat). Liki kaikki aineista jollakin tapaa kiinni jääneet toimivat tästä hyvinä esimerkkeinä.

----------


## kontio

> Liki kaikki aineista jollakin tapaa kiinni jääneet toimivat tästä hyvinä esimerkkeinä.



Ihan hyvä pointti, mutta muutaman säännön vahvistavan poikkeuksen voisin heittää, tai ainakin itse pidän Harri Kirvesniemeä, David Millaria, ja Frankie Andreua todella fiksuina tyyppeinä. Tai no Millar ja Andreu taisivat itse tunnustaa. Rolf Aldag kuuluu samaan kategoriaan, ihan symppiksen oloinen heppu.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

Mutta kyllä oli ennen kaikki toisin, kun ei ollut kiellettyjä aineita, niin ei kukaan käyttänyt doping-aineita eikä silloin edes kärähtynyt  :No huh!:

----------


## MV

> Mutta kyllä oli ennen kaikki toisin, kun ei ollut kiellettyjä aineita, niin ei kukaan käyttänyt doping-aineita eikä silloin edes kärähtynyt



Siis jos kuolemaa ei lasketa kärähtämiseksi...

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Siis jos kuolemaa ei lasketa kärähtämiseksi...



Polttohautaus kuitenkin lasketaan.

----------


## vetooo

Ulle voi jatkaa elämäänsä rauhassa. Sveitsiläiset eivät enää jatka tutkimuksia.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/swis...-investigation

----------


## erkkk

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/new-...-first-athlete

Ja eikun vanhoja kusipurkkeja ajoon. Ei ilmoitettu kuinka kauan näkyy testissä. Olettaisin että ei kovinkaan kauaa.

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

Sakkoja sitten se Pöhönen sai. Syyllinen! Syyllinen!

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Sakkoja sitten se Pöhönen sai. Syyllinen! Syyllinen!



Tai sitten vai TUOMITTU

----------


## PHI

No niin, Dekkerille kahden vuoden banni:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/dekk...on-for-epo-use

----------


## Ola

> No niin, Dekkerille kahden vuoden banni:
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/dekk...on-for-epo-use



"The Dutch rider, who lived in Monaco and rode under a Monegasque licence, has said that he used EPO only the one time, acknowledged his “mistake” and accepted full responsibility."

Kävipä huono mäihä, kun sen ainoan kerran kun käytti, niin heti narahti. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## rhubarb

Käsittääkseni Dekker ei edes vetänyt henkeen.

----------


## Leopejo

> Kävipä huono mäihä, kun sen ainoan kerran kun käytti, niin heti narahti.



Ei ole ainoa. On näillä ammattilaispyöräilijöillä epäonnea.

----------


## PHI

Voi v..tu mitä 'olen uhri' ininää:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/dekk...ear-suspension

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

> Voi v..tu mitä 'olen uhri' ininää:
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/dekk...ear-suspension




Taitaa Dekker olla sellainen v*tun inisijä. Aika naurettavaa. Doping kärynneiden joukosta pitäisi joka vuosi valita joku joka saisi vuotuisen Sössö-Nössö palkinnon. Palkinnon myöntämisperusteita voisivat olla juuri parhaimmat selitykset, epäreiluun kohteluun vetoaminen ja oman huume- tai dopingongelman vähättely tai dopingsäännösten epäselvyyteen vetoaminen.

Sitten voisi olla vastapalkinto tälle eli TosiMies palkinto joka annetaan sille, joka rehdisti myöntää käyttäneensä aineita ja ottaa saadun rangaistuksen vastaan niin kuin pitää.

----------


## OJ

> Ei ole ainoa. On näillä ammattilaispyöräilijöillä epäonnea.



Ei epäonnea vaan systeemi on aukoton ja nappaa jokaisen filunkia yrittävän... :Leveä hymy: 

Ihme vinkuja toi Dekker. Olisi vaan tyytyväinen, että ei napsahtanu neljää vuotta.

----------


## vetooo

CERA-Schumi ei jaksa valittaa siviilioikeuteen vaan tyytyy CAS:n ratkaisuun (=kilpailukielto säilyy alkuperäisen mittaisena).

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/33...oping-ban.aspx

----------


## Leopejo

Massimo Giunti, 35, Androni Giocattoli - Diquigiovanni, jäi kiinni EPO:sta. Hänen olisi pitänyt startata tänään Tirreno - Adriaticossa.

Saa nähdä mitä tämä tarkoittaa tallille, jolla jo viime vuonna oli vastaavia tapauksia (vrt. Rebellin). Giro d'Italia voi jäädä haaveeksi. Silloin jäisi kotiin mm. Scarponi ja Ginanni.

----------


## L'una

> Massimo Giunti, 35, Androni Giocattoli - Diquigiovanni, jäi kiinni EPO:sta. Hänen olisi pitänyt startata tänään Tirreno - Adriaticossa.
> 
> Saa nähdä mitä tämä tarkoittaa tallille, jolla jo viime vuonna oli vastaavia tapauksia (vrt. Rebellin). Giro d'Italia voi jäädä haaveeksi. Silloin jäisi kotiin mm. Scarponi ja Ginanni.



Mielenkiintoista lukea ProCycling -lehdestä tallipäällikön seuraava kolumni. "Prinssi" on tykittänyt rajusti esimerkiksi Riccoa tyhmyydestä.

----------


## vetooo

> Massimo Giunti, 35, Androni Giocattoli - Diquigiovanni, jäi kiinni EPO:sta. Hänen olisi pitänyt startata tänään Tirreno - Adriaticossa.



Cipollinin entiset apukuskit sen kun vaan tippuvat. Joko lopettavat tai jäävät kiinni vippaskonsteista. Testiseula on kohtalaisen tiivis nykyisin. Minulla on siihen vahva luotto.

EDIT: HS.fi välittömästi hereillä. On tämä uskomatonta, millä aikataululla suomalaismedia reagoi d-uutisiin. En väitä, etteikö ole oikein uutisoida, mutta voisivat sentään kilpailutuloksistakin kirjoittaa yhtä nopeasti.

----------


## vetooo

Puolalaiset CC-pyöräilijät Kacper ja Pawel  Szczepaniak ovat jääneet kiinni EPO:sta. Kaksikko voitti MM-kultaa ja -hopeaa alle 23-vuotiaiden MM-kisoissa.

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/34...ss-Worlds.aspx

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

Jotenkin alkaa tuntumaan että pyöräily on laji johon sijoittuvat ne ihmiset joilla ei ole tervettä järkeä. Käryjä tulee koko ajan kovallakin tasolla ja porukka vaan tykittelee sitä EPOA. Musta vähän tuntuu että nuo doping-rikkomuksista annettavat rangaistukset eivät ole riittävän kovia jotta niillä olisi mitään pelotevaikutusta.

----------


## rhubarb

Ehkä EPO pitäisi sallia lääkärin valvonnassa? Naturalistit voisivat sitten ajaa omissa kisoissaan.

----------


## Deve

> Massimo Giunti, 35, Androni Giocattoli - Diquigiovanni, jäi kiinni EPO:sta. Hänen olisi pitänyt startata tänään Tirreno - Adriaticossa.
> 
> Saa nähdä mitä tämä tarkoittaa tallille, jolla jo viime vuonna oli vastaavia tapauksia (vrt. Rebellin). Giro d'Italia voi jäädä haaveeksi. Silloin jäisi kotiin mm. Scarponi ja Ginanni.



Käräytellään niitä tuntemattomia nimiä niin näyttää että järjestelmä toimii. Ja isot kalat senkun porskuttaa. Niin perseestä.

----------


## trauma

> On tämä uskomatonta, millä aikataululla suomalaismedia reagoi d-uutisiin. En väitä, etteikö ole oikein uutisoida, mutta voisivat sentään kilpailutuloksistakin kirjoittaa yhtä nopeasti.



Tulokset kannattaa varmaan uutisoida vasta dopingtulosten jälkeen. Ettei tule sitten muutoksia tuloksiin...

trauma

----------


## ketju44

> On tämä uskomatonta, millä aikataululla suomalaismedia reagoi d-uutisiin. En väitä, etteikö ole oikein uutisoida, mutta voisivat sentään kilpailutuloksistakin kirjoittaa yhtä nopeasti.



Suomessa ollaan kyllä kiinnostuneita dobingkäryistä , vaikka suurta yleisöä pyöräily ei kiinnostakkaan.

----------


## PHI

Ei herranjestas sentään...Kyllä kilpaa ajaessa pitää olla tosissaan, mutta ei näin tosissaan:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/kacp...tempts-suicide

----------


## leecher

> Ei herranjestas sentään...Kyllä kilpaa ajaessa pitää olla tosissaan, mutta ei näin tosissaan:
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/kacp...tempts-suicide



Kyllä, aika säälittävää touhua.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Surullista, onko menestymisen pakko noin kova? Kaverin takana olevat valmennusryhmät yms taustajoukut varmaankin miettivät, että tulikohan nuorta miestä "kannustettua" hiukan liikaa...

Vaikka jokainen itsenäinen ihminen tekee omat päätöksensä, ei voi kiistää ympäristön vaikutuksia. Tällä en tarkoita itsemurhaa, vaan niitä perusteita jotka douppaamiseen ajoivat.

----------


## OJ

Kun poistaa rahan urheilusta, niin pääsee kätevästi eroon dopingista. Kalliimpi vaihtoehto on tietty rakentaa niin tiheä seula, ettei siitä mahdu satsi läpi. Noita yrittäjiä riittää niin kauan kun he voivat tienata kymmenkertaisesti normaalin päiväduunarin palkan. Mun on ihan helppo ymmärtää noita onneaan kokeilevia.

Toi itsemurhan yritys taitaa mennä teiniangstin piikkiin.

----------


## erkkk

> Kun poistaa rahan urheilusta, niin pääsee kätevästi eroon dopingista. Kalliimpi vaihtoehto on tietty rakentaa niin tiheä seula, ettei siitä mahdu satsi läpi. Noita yrittäjiä riittää niin kauan kun he voivat tienata kymmenkertaisesti normaalin päiväduunarin palkan. Mun on ihan helppo ymmärtää noita onneaan kokeilevia.



Mikä noita ihmisiä vaivaa jotka douppaa lajeissa missä ei pahemmin massi liiku? Montako painonnostomiljonääriä tunnet  :Leveä hymy: 

Dopingista pääsee eroon ainoastaan poistamalla kilpailut ja silloinkin porukkalenkille saattaa joku jantteri tulla tavallista paremmassa kunnossa. Toi nyt vaan kuuluu ihmisluonteeseen. Salipuolella taitaa suomessakin olla tuhansia (joidenkin arvoiden mukaan 20k) jotka kuurittelee enemmän tai vähemmän säännöllisesti ja ei kilpaile missään, eikä tee hommaa rahan takia vaan pikemminkin polttaa harrastukseensa suhteellisen sievoisia summia.

----------


## Deve

Salipuolen kuurit taitaa johtua aika monella siitä että halutaan isot lihakset joilla sitten saisi naisia lähipubissa. Vai saiskohan niitä naisia paremmin kun kertois että hei beibi, mun kynnysteho on 500 wattia..

----------


## Leopejo

> Salipuolen kuurit taitaa johtua aika monella siitä että halutaan isot lihakset joilla sitten saisi naisia lähipubissa. Vai saiskohan niitä naisia paremmin kun kertois että hei beibi, mun kynnysteho on 500 wattia..



500 W? Isot lihakset eivät valehtele yhtä paljon...

Urheilun kansainvälinen *vetoo*mustuomioistuin CAS/TAS vahvisti Valverden kilpailukiellon Italiassa. Torstaina sama tuomioistuin käsittelee UCI:n ja Wada:n aikomusta laajentaa kielto maailmanlaajuiseksi.

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

> Salipuolen kuurit taitaa johtua aika monella siitä että halutaan isot lihakset joilla sitten saisi naisia lähipubissa. Vai saiskohan niitä naisia paremmin kun kertois että hei beibi, mun kynnysteho on 500 wattia..



Joo, kuule mulla on kokemusta tästä että avaudutaan kuntotestien wattitehoista baarissa naisille. Yleensä se vastaus on ollut, että "Oletko sä jokin hehkulamppu, vai..."

----------


## NoNo

> Urheilun kansainvälinen *vetoo*mustuomioistuin CAS/TAS vahvisti Valverden kilpailukiellon Italiassa. Torstaina sama tuomioistuin käsittelee UCI:n ja Wada:n aikomusta laajentaa kielto maailmanlaajuiseksi.



Siinä voi olla Tuuri vaarassa jäädä väliin. Hyvä että saa tämäkin juttu päätöksen.

----------


## NHB

> Mikä noita ihmisiä vaivaa jotka douppaa lajeissa missä ei pahemmin massi liiku? Montako painonnostomiljonääriä tunnet 
> 
> Dopingista pääsee eroon ainoastaan poistamalla kilpailut ja silloinkin porukkalenkille saattaa joku jantteri tulla tavallista paremmassa kunnossa. Toi nyt vaan kuuluu ihmisluonteeseen. Salipuolella taitaa suomessakin olla tuhansia (joidenkin arvoiden mukaan 20k) jotka kuurittelee enemmän tai vähemmän säännöllisesti ja ei kilpaile missään, eikä tee hommaa rahan takia vaan pikemminkin polttaa harrastukseensa suhteellisen sievoisia summia.



Puntti- ja kehopuolella douppauksella pääsee helpommin atleettiseen kroppaan, josta sitten on apua mm. soidinmenoissa ja minäkuvan kohottamisessa. Kukaan tuskin motivoituu douppaamaan näyttääkseen huippupyöräilijältä.

----------


## epaz

> Alejandro Valverde’s attempt to overturn his ban on racing in Italy has failed and the rider will be unable to compete in the country until May 10, 2011.



Eli Valverden Italian kilpailukielto pysyy, CAS ei hyväksynyt Valv.Pitin valitusta.

Tuolla todetaan myös seuraavaa:





> Under UCI rules, the governing body can extend a ban worldwide. Given that it has long believed that Valverde was involved in Operación Puerto, it is likely that the UCI is already considering such a move. However it is likely that such a ban would only run until the Italian suspension ends next May. 
> 
> On Thursday, the UCI and the World Anti Doping Agency (WADA) will begin a separate CAS appeal against Valverde and the Spanish Cycling Federation, seeking to force the latter to impose a sanction on the rider. 
> 
> If this is successful, it could see a fresh ban imposed on Valverde, ruling him out of action until 2012.



Piiri pieni pyörii...

----------


## spandex

Katselin eilen (tai joku päivä) jotain kanavan Viisi laatuohjelmaa naisbodareista. Ohjelmassa oli avoimesti steroideja käyttäviä naisia ja sitten yksi joka kävi "puhtaiden" kisoissa.

Näissä puhtaiden kehonrakentajien kisoissa oli valheenpaljastuskoe edellytyksenä osallistumiselle.

Milloin pyöräilyssä?

----------


## MV

> Puntti- ja kehopuolella douppauksella pääsee helpommin atleettiseen kroppaan, josta sitten on apua mm. soidinmenoissa ja minäkuvan kohottamisessa.



Eikös noista doupeista ole nimenomaan haittaa soidinmenoissa? Hattivatti sanoo lerpun lerpun?

----------


## rhubarb

> Katselin eilen (tai joku päivä) jotain kanavan Viisi laatuohjelmaa naisbodareista. Ohjelmassa oli avoimesti steroideja käyttäviä naisia ja sitten yksi joka kävi "puhtaiden" kisoissa.



Ne olivat _naisia_?!





> Näissä puhtaiden kehonrakentajien kisoissa oli valheenpaljastuskoe edellytyksenä osallistumiselle.
> 
> Milloin pyöräilyssä?



Valheenpaljastuskoetta ei pitäisi edellyttää missään virallisessa yhteydessä, sillä se ei ole aina oikeassa ja on aina tulkinnanvarainen ts. ei eksakti. Tämän lisäksi pelkän _vapaaehtoisen_ valheenpaljastuskokeen tekeminen tai siitä kieltäytyminen aiheuttaa oikeusturvan vaarantumisen siihen liittyvien oletusten vuoksi joten sitä ei oikein voi pitää ihmisoikeusmyönteisenä.

----------


## rhubarb

> Eikös noista doupeista ole nimenomaan haittaa soidinmenoissa? Hattivatti sanoo lerpun lerpun?



Käsittääkseni ihmiseläimillä tuo vaikuttaa ilmenee vasta onnistuneiden soidinmenojen jälkeen  :Hymy:

----------


## Deve

En oo alan asiantuntija mut noissa valheenpaljastuskokeissa saattais välillä kärähtää joku ihan puhdaskin kun tarpeeks hermoilee testissä. Kiva sitten mennä lusimaan se pari vuotta ja vakuutella syyttömyyttä. Muuten kyllä loistava idea olisi valheenpaljastustesti jos se ois luotettava. Jännä juttu että kehonrakennuskisoissa käytetään.

----------


## PHI

> Joo, kuule mulla on kokemusta tästä että avaudutaan kuntotestien wattitehoista baarissa naisille. Yleensä se vastaus on ollut, että "Oletko sä jokin hehkulamppu, vai..."



Kai vastasit että ei, en ole hehkulamppu. Vaan halogeeni. Todellinen hottis.

----------


## lynxlynx

> Joo, kuule mulla on kokemusta tästä että avaudutaan kuntotestien wattitehoista baarissa naisille. Yleensä se vastaus on ollut, että "Oletko sä jokin hehkulamppu, vai..."



 Voisitko sä keskittää nää kokemukses johonkin tiettyyn topicciin, niin olis helpommin löydettävissä eikä tartteis turhaan lukee jotain doping jorinaa.

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

> Voisitko sä keskittää nää kokemukses johonkin tiettyyn topicciin, niin olis helpommin löydettävissä eikä tartteis turhaan lukee jotain doping jorinaa.



Mit? Offaria joka liittyi aiheeseen.

----------


## lynxlynx

> Mit? Offaria joka liittyi aiheeseen.



 Jep, liittyihän se.. Odotamme vastausta Phi:n kommenttiin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## NHB

> Eikös noista doupeista ole nimenomaan haittaa soidinmenoissa? Hattivatti sanoo lerpun lerpun?



Taitaa riippua siitä, sattuuko lääkitys olemaan päällä vai pidetäänkö siitä taukoa. Kuuritellessa ilmeisesti halut ja kyvyt ovat suuremmat kuin koskaan, mutta tauolla voi olla sitten hiljaista molempien suhteen. Ymmärtääkseni koo homma pyörii pitkälle testosteroniarvojen ympärillä. Kuurillahan sitä on paljon veressä ja tauolla oman tuotannon käynnistymisen kanssa voi olla ongelmia.

----------


## OJ

> Mikä noita ihmisiä vaivaa jotka douppaa lajeissa missä ei pahemmin massi liiku? Montako painonnostomiljonääriä tunnet 
> 
> Dopingista pääsee eroon ainoastaan poistamalla kilpailut ja silloinkin porukkalenkille saattaa joku jantteri tulla tavallista paremmassa kunnossa. Toi nyt vaan kuuluu ihmisluonteeseen. Salipuolella taitaa suomessakin olla tuhansia (joidenkin arvoiden mukaan 20k) jotka kuurittelee enemmän tai vähemmän säännöllisesti ja ei kilpaile missään, eikä tee hommaa rahan takia vaan pikemminkin polttaa harrastukseensa suhteellisen sievoisia summia.



en tunne ainuttakaan painonnostajaa, mutta rohkenisin olettaa, että vaikkapa Bulgarian painonnostoliitto tms. Maksaa ihan asialliset bonukset arvikisojen mitaleista. Salitouhut ovatkin sitten asia erikseen.

No raha tuskin poistuu urheilusta.

----------


## EsaJ

Kiinnijääneille elinikäinen kilpailukielto, kaluston takavarikko ja kaikki sponssirahat pois korkojen kera koko urheilu-uran ajalta. Pistäis miettiin, kannattaako riskeerata VAIN kilpailun takia....

Urheilu ammattina, ei hyvä valinta..... harrastuksena menettelee

----------


## Leopejo

Muutaman tunnin kuluttua Riccardo Riccò on vapaa mies. Ensi viikon tiistaina hän ajaa ensimmäisen kilpailunsa Ceramica Flaminia:n paidassa.

----------


## OJ

> Elinikäinen kilpailukielto, kaluston takavarikko ja kaikki sponssirahat pois korkojen kera koko urheilu-uran ajalta. Pistäis miettiin, kannattaako riskeerata VAIN kilpailun takia....
> 
> Urheilu ammattina, ei hyvä valinta.....



Jos siis jää kiinni. Taitaa se todennäköinen filunkipelistä kiinnijääminen olla tehokkaampi pelote kuin överirangaistukset (vrt. amerikanmaan kuolemanrangaistukset). Eikä monella ole kyse vain kilpailusta. Esimerkiksi ton polskicrossarin tapauksessa oli kuitenkin kyse kymmenkertaisista tuloista siihen talonmaalaamiseen verrattuna ja pyöräilymaailmassakin on paljon kuskeja, jotka tienaavat vähintään tuplasti ton 2500€/kk. Jos kiinnijääminen tuntuu epätodennäköiseltä, niin se satsi alkaa houkuttamaan.

Yleisenä kysymyksenä. Huijaisitko duunissasi jos voisit huijaamalla tuplata tulosi? Ja kuinka moni huijaa työssään säännöllisesti vaikkei tuplaakaan tulojaan?

----------


## Kuparinen

> Taitaa riippua siitä, sattuuko lääkitys olemaan päällä vai pidetäänkö siitä taukoa. Kuuritellessa ilmeisesti halut ja kyvyt ovat suuremmat kuin koskaan, mutta tauolla voi olla sitten hiljaista molempien suhteen. Ymmärtääkseni koo homma pyörii pitkälle testosteroniarvojen ympärillä. Kuurillahan sitä on paljon veressä ja tauolla oman tuotannon käynnistymisen kanssa voi olla ongelmia.



Ainakin "silloin Nykäsen aikaan" mäkihyppääjillä piti olla koivuhalko mukana että sai tornin juurella hattivatin kumoon ja  hyppyhaalarin vetoketjun kiinni...

----------


## Leopejo

> Eikä monella ole kyse vain kilpailusta. Esimerkiksi ton polskicrossarin tapauksessa oli kuitenkin kyse kymmenkertaisista tuloista siihen talonmaalaamiseen verrattuna ja pyöräilymaailmassakin on paljon kuskeja, jotka tienaavat vähintään tuplasti ton 2500€/kk. Jos kiinnijääminen tuntuu epätodennäköiseltä, niin se satsi alkaa houkuttamaan.



Monille pyöräily on elämä, piste. Koulu monilla on jäänyt kesken, ja pyöräily on suurin tekijä elämässä junnusta lähtien. Heittäisitkö hukkaan kaikki tuhannet tunnit, mitkä olet tätä unelmaa varten uhrannut?





> Yleisenä kysymyksenä. Huijaisitko duunissasi jos voisit huijaamalla tuplata tulosi? Ja kuinka moni huijaa työssään säännöllisesti vaikkei tuplaakaan tulojaan?



Tai: ajatko joskus ylinopeutta? Pitäisitkö tarkasti 50 km/h jos takanasi on pitkä jono tööttääviä autoja?

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Yleisenä kysymyksenä. Huijaisitko duunissasi jos voisit huijaamalla tuplata tulosi? Ja kuinka moni huijaa työssään säännöllisesti vaikkei tuplaakaan tulojaan?



Njääh, ihan rehellisestihän ketjukirjeitä lähettelen ja valuuttakauppaohjelmia kauppaan, vain urheilijat huijaavat töissään.
Ei kukaan lintsaa töissä, käytä väärin tahi ota omaan käyttöön työnantajan omaisuuttakaan.

----------


## asb

> Ei kukaan lintsaa töissä, käytä väärin tahi ota omaan käyttöön työnantajan omaisuuttakaan.



Toi on ihan idioottimainen analogia. Jos sä varastat post-it lappuja tväl-varastosta, niin sä varastat työnantajaltasi. Ihan eri asia, kuin elannon varastaminen työtoverilta (tai siis kilpakumppanilta).

Mitä laitonta tai edes moraalisesti epäilyttävää olisit valmis tekemään, että saisit ylennyksen työtoverisi nenän edestä?

----------


## Leopejo

> Toi on ihan idioottimainen analogia. Jos sä varastat post-it lappuja tväl-varastosta, niin sä varastat työnantajaltasi. Ihan eri asia, kuin elannon varastaminen työtoverilta (tai siis kilpakumppanilta).



Näin olisi, jos elannon varastajat olisivat pieni vähemmistö.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Toi on ihan idioottimainen analogia. Jos sä varastat post-it lappuja tväl-varastosta, niin sä varastat työnantajaltasi. Ihan eri asia, kuin elannon varastaminen työtoverilta (tai siis kilpakumppanilta).



Kyllä dopingurheilija ensisijaisesti varastaa työnantajaltaan.




> Mitä laitonta tai edes moraalisesti epäilyttävää olisit valmis tekemään, että saisit ylennyksen työtoverisi nenän edestä?



Tuo olisi relevanttia, jos moraalisesti epäilyttävä olisi siihen moraaliltaan otollinen. Toisaalta esimiesasemasta kieltäytyminen saattoi haitata urakehitystä  :No huh!:

----------


## NHB

> Elinikäinen kilpailukielto, kaluston takavarikko ja kaikki sponssirahat pois korkojen kera koko urheilu-uran ajalta. Pistäis miettiin, kannattaako riskeerata VAIN kilpailun takia....
> 
> Urheilu ammattina, ei hyvä valinta.....



Minkä järkeä ihmisen elämän tuhoamisessa on tällaisen asian vuoksi? Kai urheilu on vain ammatti muiden joukossa, johon pätee yleinen oikeustaju. Mustavalkoisella ajattelulla harvoin saadaan mitään hyvää aikaiseksi. Harmaan sävyjä tähän tuo jo niinkin yksinkertainen asia, että virhe saattaa olla aivan tahaton, eikä siitä edes saa hyötyä. Onko oikein uhrata joku ihminen tuollaisen vuoksi?

Eihän tuollainenkaan paljon asioita muuttaisi. Puolalaisen duunariperhen vesa todennäköisestä kokisi ne kymmenkertaiset tulot edelleen aivan yhtä houkuttelevina. Tuolloin ei kannattaisi vain pitää rahoja tilillä, vaan muuttaa palkkansa ensi tilassa vaikka kullaksi ja merkitä talot vaimon nimiin. Jos käry sattuu käymään, niin silloin voi julistautua varattomaksi ja jäädä nautiskelemaan elämästä.

----------


## NoNo

> Toi on ihan idioottimainen analogia. Jos sä varastat post-it lappuja tväl-varastosta, niin sä varastat työnantajaltasi. Ihan eri asia, kuin elannon varastaminen työtoverilta (tai siis kilpakumppanilta).
> 
> Mitä laitonta tai edes moraalisesti epäilyttävää olisit valmis tekemään, että saisit ylennyksen työtoverisi nenän edestä?



Offarina, mutta sarkasmi on vaikea laji kirjoitettuna, noin ainakin luin Oatmealin tekstin.
Josko Ricco on palannut siippansa kanssa samaan huoneistoon ? Kai tuo episodi oli vain yleisöä ja sponsseja varten tehty ?

----------


## NHB

> Toi on ihan idioottimainen analogia. Jos sä varastat post-it lappuja tväl-varastosta, niin sä varastat työnantajaltasi. Ihan eri asia, kuin elannon varastaminen työtoverilta (tai siis kilpakumppanilta).
> 
> Mitä laitonta tai edes moraalisesti epäilyttävää olisit valmis tekemään, että saisit ylennyksen työtoverisi nenän edestä?



Kannattaa miettiä, mistä muusta teosta saisi tuollaisen rangaistuksen? Siis urasi aikana kertynyt palkka perittäisiin pois ja sen jälkeen sinua kiellettäisiin työskentelemästä. Vaikka veisit rahaa suoraan työkaverisi kädestä, niin se ei riitä tuollaiseen.

----------


## Leopejo

> Kannattaa miettiä, mistä muusta teosta saisi tuollaisen rangaistuksen? Siis urasi aikana kertynyt palkka perittäisiin pois ja sen jälkeen sinua kiellettäisiin työskentelemästä. Vaikka veisit rahaa suoraan työkaverisi kädestä, niin se ei riitä tuollaiseen.



Toisessa urheilulajissa on tapahtunut jotakin, joka menee yli käsitykseni. Jalkapalloilija "kärysi" doping:sta, kokaiinin käytöstä (vaikka kyseessä oli out-of-competition testi, jossa kokaiini on periaatteessa sallittua?). Siitä hän sai 7 kuukauden pelikiellon, sakon ja potkut seurastaan.

Jälkeenpäin seura haki pelaajalta korvausta ja tällä hetkellä pelaajan olisi maksettava seuralle n. 17 miljoonaa euroa, jotka vastaavat suunnilleen sitä summaa, jolla seura oli "ostanut" pelaajan tämän entisestä seurasta.

17 miljoonaa vastaavat suunnilleen pelaajan kymmenen vuoden (!) nettopalkkaa.

----------


## NHB

> Toisessa urheilulajissa on tapahtunut jotakin, joka menee yli käsitykseni.



Tuo on ilmeisesti sopimusasia. Silloinhan homma on selvä.

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

Kaipa dopingkäryä voisi verrata vähän siihen, että normi työntekijä menisi allekirjoittamaan vaitiolosopimuksen työasioistaan. Mulla itse on aikoinaan ollut työsopimuksessa pykälä jossa vahingonkorvaus summa oli 100 000 euroa. Vastasi silloin varmaan viiden tai kuuden vuoden nettopalkkaa. Jokainen itse päättää mihin papereihin nimensä laittaa ja sitten kun on laittanut niin turha siinä on jeesustella. Todennäköisesti jotkut isot korvaukset menisi ainakin suomessa sovitteluun ja kohtuullistamiseen mutta muista maista en tiedä.

Kyllähän se jalisseuraa on saattanut ketuttaa kun sijottaa dekamiljoonia pelaajaan joka sitten saa itselleen pelikiellon.

Rahan poistaminen urheilusta ehkä joitakin käryjä poistaisi mutta kyllä siellä niitä valopäitä silti on jotka haluaa kunniaa ja sitten ollaan valmiita tekemään douppaamaan.

----------


## Leopejo

Enpä usko, että sopimuksissa lue mitään yksityiskohtaista tällaisesta asiasta, mutten ole asiantuntija.

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

On kyllä aika kaukaa haettu että jos työntekijä irtisanotaan huumerikkomuksen vuoksi niin siitä voisi vielä haastaa oikeuteen. Hommahan kuuluu jalkapallossa ja muissakin lajeissa melkein liikeriskin piiriin ja liikeriski ei koskaan ole yksittäisen työntekijän päänsärky. Varsinkin kun siirtosummasta on kyse johon itse pelaajalla ei ole mitään sanomista eikä pelaaja sitä edes saa niin miten pelaajan pitäisi se sitten maksaa takaisin? Olisi kiva saada käsiinsä joidenkin ammattifutareiden paperit että mitä siellä loppujen lopuksi oikein seisoo.

----------


## kh74

> Kiinnijääneille elinikäinen kilpailukielto, kaluston takavarikko ja kaikki sponssirahat pois korkojen kera koko urheilu-uran ajalta. Pistäis miettiin, kannattaako riskeerata VAIN kilpailun takia....



Et sitten ole tullut ajatelleeksi miten helppoa homma on lavastaa?

Joku sekoittaa testosteronigeeliä sun säämiskärasvaan tai heittää jotain piristettä juomapulloon niin kärähtäminen seuraavassa testissä on taattu, ja mitään ei kannata selitellä. Sittenkö tuo seuraamus?

Toisaalta urheilijoillahan on niin hyvä moraali että mitään tuollaista ei koskaan tapahtuisi.  :Hymy: 

Olen edelleen sitä mieltä että dopingrikkeisiin pitäisi tehdä selvemmin *kaksi eri tasoa*. Piiiitkät, vaikka elinkautiset kilpailukiellot kiistattomasti osoitetusta tahallisesta dopingista, kuten: veripussit väärällä lääkärillä, rysän päältä piikki kädessä, poliisin hankkima rikosoikeudellisesti pätevä näyttö, EPO-testi pienin varauksin, jne.

1-2 vuoden kilpailukielto edes jossain määrin kiistanalaisista, seliteltävissä olevista tai lavastettavista käryistä, piristeet, hormonit, steroidien esiasteet, heiluvat veriarvot sun muut.

----------


## EsaJ

> Et sitten ole tullut ajatelleeksi miten helppoa homma on lavastaa?
> 
> Joku sekoittaa testosteronigeeliä sun säämiskärasvaan tai heittää jotain piristettä juomapulloon niin kärähtäminen seuraavassa testissä on taattu, ja mitään ei kannata selitellä. Sittenkö tuo seuraamus?
> 
> Toisaalta urheilijoillahan on niin hyvä moraali että mitään tuollaista ei koskaan tapahtuisi. 
> 
> Olen edelleen sitä mieltä että dopingrikkeisiin pitäisi tehdä selvemmin *kaksi eri tasoa*. Piiiitkät, vaikka elinkautiset kilpailukiellot kiistattomasti osoitetusta tahallisesta dopingista, kuten: veripussit väärällä lääkärillä, rysän päältä piikki kädessä, poliisin hankkima rikosoikeudellisesti pätevä näyttö, EPO-testi pienin varauksin, jne.
> 
> 1-2 vuoden kilpailukielto edes jossain määrin kiistanalaisista, seliteltävissä olevista tai lavastettavista käryistä, piristeet, hormonit, steroidien esiasteet, heiluvat veriarvot sun muut.



Lavastettu käyttäjä tuskin loistaa kisatuloksissa. Eli toimii alibina oikeudessa.... Tosin onhan noita käyttäjiä, joiden kotoa löytyy "kaverien jemmaamia kiellettyjä aineita", eiku ne olikin "lenkkipolun vareesta löydettyjä", eiku... ja sit ei kuitenkaan pärjää kansainvälisesti.... Ehkä tää lavastetuksi käyttäjäksi joutuminenkin on vaan niitä riskejä, jota pitää sit hyväksyä, kun leikkiin lähtee, toinen on vakava loukkaantuminen.....

Kyllä mä oon niin kyyniseksi heittäytynyt, että en jaksa mitään urheilua seurata, ihan vihoviimeiseksi mitään maantiepyöräilyä. Jos ei kaikki käytä, niin ainakin ne, jotka sinne palkintopallille kapuaa... Ja osa sit jumaloi niitä?? 

Sori huono päivä, mutta tulipa sanottua, mitä ajattelen, ilman ajattelemista....

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

Jos ovi avataan selittely syille että on muka lavastettu tai ei tiennyt jonkun geelin pitäen sisällään tökkömöttö-öttöä niin sitten kaikki tarttuvat siihen. Mä olen melko vakuuttunut että jos näyttöä jonkun toisen doping-näytteen sabotoinnista on, niin luulisi että kilpailukiellot nostetaan ja sille toiselle siitä seuraamuksia tulee ja joissain maissa oikein kunnolla. Onko kellään tietoa olisiko jotain urheilijaa oikeasti lavastettu doping-kärynneeksi sabotaasimielessä?

----------


## rhubarb

> Jos ei kaikki käytä, niin ainakin ne, jotka sinne palkintopallille kapuaa... Ja osa sit jumaloi niitä??



Mikäs tuossa - kovassa kunnossahan ne ovat joka tapauksessa. Ei pelkällä vilungilla pärjää.

Sitä paitsi jos tuolle linjalle lähdetään, niin mikäs siinä on ihmisen maksimisuorituskykyä etsiessä? Parin vuoden päästä meillä on kaikilla sata kertaa tehokkaampia nanobotteja verihiutaleiden tilalla kuitenkin, ja hiilikuitujousia pohkeissa.

----------


## OJ

> Parin vuoden päästä meillä on kaikilla sata kertaa tehokkaampia nanobotteja verihiutaleiden tilalla kuitenkin, ja hiilikuitujousia pohkeissa.



Miten niin parin vuoden päästä? Tai ei tietenkään mitään nanobotteja, mutta aika hyviä buustereita on jo nyt liikkeellä ja niistä ei ole ainakaan vielä käryjä käynyt. Ja golffarit leikkauttaa silmiään lajin vaatimuksiin paremmin sopiviksi.

----------


## Mrk70

Siis leikkauttavatko golffarit hyvin näkeviä silmiään jotenkin erilaisiksi, vai huonosti näkeviä silmiään hyvin näkeviksi, eli ns. tavallinen laser-leikkaus. Jos kyseessä on tuo tavallinen, niin tekeväthän monet muutkin niin jos eivät syystä tai toisesta halua käyttää laseja.

----------


## rhubarb

> Siis leikkauttavatko golffarit hyvin näkeviä silmiään jotenkin erilaisiksi, vai huonosti näkeviä silmiään hyvin näkeviksi, eli ns. tavallinen laser-leikkaus. Jos kyseessä on tuo tavallinen, niin tekeväthän monet muutkin niin jos eivät syystä tai toisesta halua käyttää laseja.



Laser-silmiksi!

----------


## YT

Ne asennuttaa silmiin tähtäinristikon.

----------


## OJ

> Siis leikkauttavatko golffarit hyvin näkeviä silmiään jotenkin erilaisiksi, vai huonosti näkeviä silmiään hyvin näkeviksi, eli ns. tavallinen laser-leikkaus. Jos kyseessä on tuo tavallinen, niin tekeväthän monet muutkin niin jos eivät syystä tai toisesta halua käyttää laseja.



Normaalisti näkeviä silmiä epänormaalisti näkeviksi. En nyt niin tarkasti tiedä, mutta kunhan kuulopuheita toistelen.

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

Haetaanko siinä kenties parempaa syvyysnäköä tai jotain vastaavaa?

----------


## OJ

> Haetaanko siinä kenties parempaa syvyysnäköä tai jotain vastaavaa?



Pitää kysellä. Meidän sähkärin poika, joka on jonkin sortin golf-proffa, leikkautti silmänsä viime vuonna ja siltä mä tästä kuulin.

----------


## ketju44

No jo on pojilla jutut  :Leveä hymy:   Rasvaimu sopis ennemmin monelle golfpelaajalle ennen silmäleikausta

----------


## majis

> No jo on pojilla jutut   Rasvaimu sopis ennemmin monelle golfpelaajalle ennen silmäleikausta




Älä ny herjaa. Eikös golf ole uusi olympialaji. Perässä seuraa snookeri ja tikanheitto.

----------


## EsaJ

> Mikäs tuossa - kovassa kunnossahan ne ovat joka tapauksessa. Ei pelkällä vilungilla pärjää.
> 
> Sitä paitsi jos tuolle linjalle lähdetään, niin mikäs siinä on ihmisen maksimisuorituskykyä etsiessä? Parin vuoden päästä meillä on kaikilla sata kertaa tehokkaampia nanobotteja verihiutaleiden tilalla kuitenkin, ja hiilikuitujousia pohkeissa.



Mutta toisin päin, ei pelkällä kunnolla pärjää.... Joten sou not....

----------


## kh74

> Jos ovi avataan selittely syille että on muka lavastettu tai ei tiennyt jonkun geelin pitäen sisällään tökkömöttö-öttöä niin sitten kaikki tarttuvat siihen.



En mä nyt oikein ymmärrä mikä tässä oli niin vaikeaa? Mun ehdotuksenihan oli että pidetään peruskärystä tuleva rangaistus samassa missä se nyt on (selittelyistä riippumatta) ja niissä missä ei ole minkäänlaista selittelyvaraa, sitä kovennetaan, vaikkapa elinkautiseksi.





> Mä olen melko vakuuttunut että jos näyttöä jonkun toisen doping-näytteen sabotoinnista on, niin luulisi että kilpailukiellot nostetaan ja sille toiselle siitä seuraamuksia tulee ja joissain maissa oikein kunnolla. Onko kellään tietoa olisiko jotain urheilijaa oikeasti lavastettu doping-kärynneeksi sabotaasimielessä?



Jos vähän miettii hommaa niin sabotaasin paljastuminen edellyttäisi melkoista sattumaa. Ja jos taas olet sitä mieltä että ketään urheilijaa ei ole koskaan lavastettu kärynneeksi niin olet kyllä melko sinisilmäinen...

Sillä systeemillä, millä dopingrikkeet nykyään tutkitaan ja yksinkertaistetulla "syyllinen kunnes toisin todistetaan" metodilla ei ole mitään edellytyksiä antaa mitään munat pois ja linnaan rangaistuksia mitä täällä on huudeltu.

Voihan se lavastaja olla vaikka joku hullu toisen kuskin fani tai isä joka tekee jälkikasvulleen tilaa kapteenin paikalle.

----------


## viller

Liiaksen kilpailukiellosta puoli vuotta pois

http://www.ts.fi/online/urheilu/119828.html

----------


## ketju44

> Älä ny herjaa. Eikös golf ole uusi olympialaji. Perässä seuraa snookeri ja tikanheitto.



Kyllä kieltämättä tykkään katsella snookeria ja golfia tv:stä .

----------


## Mikrometri

Ja lisää tuomioita:
http://www.iltasanomat.fi/urheilu/uu...6629&pos=no-tu

----------


## erkkk

> Ja lisää tuomioita:
> http://www.iltasanomat.fi/urheilu/uu...6629&pos=no-tu



Meneekös tämä nyt niin että jos asiasta ei valita tappiin asti niin touhu on ollut tietoista. Sama aine, sama maa, pitäisi tulla sama tuomiokin. Lähinnä oikeudenmukaisempaa olisi ollut pitää se Liiaksen kaksi vuotta, koska kärähtäneillä on tapana selitellä ja kiemurrella, jopa valehdella. Tiettyä luonteenlaatua se käyttäminenkin vaatii.

----------


## Deve

On se kumma että pitää jo kotimaan kisoissa käyttää. Onko taso niin kova? Ihan paskapuhettahan tuollanen on että ei oo itse tiennyt mitä on ottanut, kyllä on tiennyt.

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

> En mä nyt oikein ymmärrä mikä tässä oli niin vaikeaa? Mun ehdotuksenihan oli että pidetään peruskärystä tuleva rangaistus samassa missä se nyt on (selittelyistä riippumatta) ja niissä missä ei ole minkäänlaista selittelyvaraa, sitä kovennetaan, vaikkapa elinkautiseksi.
> 
> 
> 
> Jos vähän miettii hommaa niin sabotaasin paljastuminen edellyttäisi melkoista sattumaa. Ja jos taas olet sitä mieltä että ketään urheilijaa ei ole koskaan lavastettu kärynneeksi niin olet kyllä melko sinisilmäinen...
> 
> Sillä systeemillä, millä dopingrikkeet nykyään tutkitaan ja yksinkertaistetulla "syyllinen kunnes toisin todistetaan" metodilla ei ole mitään edellytyksiä antaa mitään munat pois ja linnaan rangaistuksia mitä täällä on huudeltu.
> 
> Voihan se lavastaja olla vaikka joku hullu toisen kuskin fani tai isä joka tekee jälkikasvulleen tilaa kapteenin paikalle.



Niin, onhan se mahdollista  että joku on joskus  lavastettu tai puolivahingossa jallitettu. Tarjoaa jollekin menestyvälle jalispelaajalle kokaa tai piriä bileissä niin käry käy tai vahingossa kokkailee kaverilleen essodrinkin ja sitten se joku naukkailee sen lasista niin siinäs on jo käry. Mä vähän veikkaan että jos näitä käryjä olisi ollut lavastuksen tai ansoituksen vuoksi, niin kyllä siellä poliisit ja yksityisetsivät ja muut niitä tutkisi ja aivan varmasti niistä jäisi porukkaa myös sitten kiinni. Mutta kun ei hirmuisesti ole mistään sattunut silmään että joku olisi oikeasti ketään lavastanut, niin siitä voi jo jotain päätellä. Kyllä isoilla tähdillä ja tekijöillä on pätäkkää alkaa ajamaan asiaansa jos oikeasti siltä tuntuu.

Urheiluilijoiden mökellykset selityksineen tuntuu aina kuitenkin rajoittuvan siihen että oma julkisuuskuva pysyisi puhtaana ja viimeiseen saakka koitetaan velmuilla rangaistuksista eroon. Sitten kun se kilpailukielto on tullut ja sitärataa, niin sitten ollaan aivan hissun kissun. Jos joku olisi lavastettu, niin se varmaan mökeltäisi asiasta myös tämän tietyn rajan jälkeenkin ja myös sitten kun kilpailukielto on nostettu. Sama juttu näissä dopingjutuissa aina on kuin sillä naamatähtitytöllä eli kaikki tietää miten se homma menee mutta pitää omien tarkoitusperien vuoksi vaan mökeltää asiasta.

----------


## kijas

> Liiaksen kilpailukiellosta puoli vuotta pois
> 
> http://www.ts.fi/online/urheilu/119828.html



Aika outoa touhua tosiaan. Se ei sit vissiin vaan tienny ettei kyseessä ollu normaali elintarvike vaikka jo tuoteselosteessa luki että kyseistä tuotetta ei kannata käyttää mikäli on mahdollista joutua dopingtesteihin koska silloin tulee tod.näk. positiivinen testitulos. Niin, ja sittenhän on tietenkin aina se seikka että vain yksi henkilö tietää varmasti että oliko ottanut sitä tuotetta jota väitti ottaneen... Mutta onneks säännöt on samat kaikille, kuten juuri yläpuolella jo mainittiinkin  :Sarkastinen: 

(kukahan senki tuotteen on elintarvikkeeks luokitellu?)

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

Kaikki ruokatavarat mitä voi ostaa normaaleista liikkeistä on elintarvikkeita. Esimerkiksi luontaistuotekaupat eivät saa myydä mitään muuta kuin elintarvikkeita koska Suomen lain mukaan lääkkeitä saa myydä vain apteekit ja se toiminta taas on luvanvaraista. Jos elintarvikkeella on lääkinnällistä vaikutusta, se on lääke - jos lääkinnällistä vaikutusta ei ole, kyseessä on elintarvike. Tästä voi päätellä jotain, että hyödyttääkö pistää poskeen hainrustotabuja ja viherleväampulleja ja maksaa niistä itsensä vielä kipeäksi.

----------


## TURISTI

Nythan noita "prohormoneja" vissiin puskee lisäravinteina ainakin nettikauppojen hyllyille aika paljonkin, joten douppausasioiden suhteen menee mielenkiintoiseksi. Tuleeko tämmöisä lisäravinnekäryjä enemmänkin lähitulevaisuudessa.

----------


## EsaJ

> Aika outoa touhua tosiaan. Se ei sit vissiin vaan tienny ettei kyseessä ollu normaali elintarvike vaikka jo tuoteselosteessa luki että kyseistä tuotetta ei kannata käyttää mikäli on mahdollista joutua dopingtesteihin koska silloin tulee tod.näk. positiivinen testitulos. Niin, ja sittenhän on tietenkin aina se seikka että vain yksi henkilö tietää varmasti että oliko ottanut sitä tuotetta jota väitti ottaneen... Mutta onneks säännöt on samat kaikille, kuten juuri yläpuolella jo mainittiinkin 
> 
> (kukahan senki tuotteen on elintarvikkeeks luokitellu?)



Jos ammatikseen kilpailee, luulis olevan pikkaasen paremmin perillä, mitä suuhunsa tunkee..... Oma moga, ei armoa!!!

----------


## leecher

> Nythan noita "prohormoneja" vissiin puskee lisäravinteina ainakin nettikauppojen hyllyille aika paljonkin, joten douppausasioiden suhteen menee mielenkiintoiseksi. Tuleeko tämmöisä lisäravinnekäryjä enemmänkin lähitulevaisuudessa.



Noista pro-hormoneista ei sitten ole oikeasti yhtään mitään hyötyä suorituskyvyn kannalta. Määrät jotka noista muuttuvat elimistössä esim. testosteroniksi ovat marginaalisia. Ainoastaan paljon nautittuna ajaa oman tuotannon alas, eikä muuta.
Jos haluaa oikeasti dropittaa, niin käyttää sitten "oikeita" aineita. Näillä saa myöskin sitten niitä tuloksia, eikä pelkästään käryjä. 
Harrastelijoiden puuhastelua sanon minä.

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

Jotain kymmenen vuotta sitten oli joku dopingkäry jossa joku jamppa kärysi kun jossain proteiinissa tai vastaavassa jauheessa oli jotain jäämiä tehtaalta. Eräs henkilö joka oli töissä paikallisessa viherpiiperkaupassa sitten kertoi että kyseisen tuotteen kysyntä oli räjähtänyt käsiin niinkusta podareiden ja vastaavien parissa. Hyllyt tyhjiksi. Taisi olla jotain kapseleita.

Tietenkin voi vähän ajatella itse kukin, että onko se mikään vahinko jos jossain proteiinipirtelömössössä on vähän niinkusta jäänyt havaittavia määriä jotain podareille sopivaa ainesmössöä - siis dopareita.

----------


## erkkk

Joo, SF-protein ei välttämättä ole se valmistaja jonka mömmöjä kannattaa vetää mikäli kilpaurheilee.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TURISTI

> Noista pro-hormoneista ei sitten ole oikeasti yhtään mitään hyötyä suorituskyvyn kannalta. Määrät jotka noista muuttuvat elimistössä esim. testosteroniksi ovat marginaalisia. Ainoastaan paljon nautittuna ajaa oman tuotannon alas, eikä muuta.
> Jos haluaa oikeasti dropittaa, niin käyttää sitten "oikeita" aineita. Näillä saa myöskin sitten niitä tuloksia, eikä pelkästään käryjä. 
> Harrastelijoiden puuhastelua sanon minä.



Mie en asiasta hirveästi tiedä, mutta käsityksen olen saannut, että osa noista olisi kyllä hyvinkin toimivia kamoja, joilla tosin sivuvaikutuksetkin vastaa sitten "oikeita" douppeja. Ja että nuo prohormonit ajaisivat oman tuotannon alas ihan ohjeiden mukaisestikin nautittuna ja rasittavat myös maksaa, eli ovat tavallaan ihan yhtä haitallisia kuin ne "oikeat" aineet. Se on vaan jännää, että nuo ovat kuitenkin sallittuja lisäravinteita, eivätkä douppeja, vaikka haitat on käsittääkseni melkein "oikeiden" aineiden tasolla ja käytön loputtua saattavat vaatia lääkkeitä omien tasojen palautteluun. 

Tarkoitin vaan, että tavallaan se raja "oikein aineiden" ja lisäravinteiden välillä noiden myötä kuitenkin kaventuu. Nuo eivät sisällä mitään kiellettyä, mutta muuttuvat kehossa ja toiminta on kai kuitenkin verrattavissa "oikeisiin" aineisiin, vaikke teho olisikin pienempi. Tuskin kukaan ammatikseen tai tosissaan kilpaa ajava noita vahingossa syö, mutta alkuvaiheessa kun aineet ja niiden toiminta ei ole ehkä niin tunnettuja, voisi sekin olla kai mahdollista?

----------


## OJ

Vähän vanha, mutta ei ole ollut vielä tässä ketjussa (kai). David Clinger

Nyt saavat taas järjestöjyrät paukutella henkseleitään kun ollaan kovalla kädellä puuttumassa doping-ongelmaan.

----------


## kanttiinin tollo

> Jotain kymmenen vuotta sitten oli joku dopingkäry jossa joku jamppa kärysi kun jossain proteiinissa tai vastaavassa jauheessa oli jotain jäämiä tehtaalta. Eräs henkilö joka oli töissä paikallisessa viherpiiperkaupassa sitten kertoi että kyseisen tuotteen kysyntä oli räjähtänyt käsiin niinkusta podareiden ja vastaavien parissa. Hyllyt tyhjiksi. Taisi olla jotain kapseleita.
> 
> Tietenkin voi vähän ajatella itse kukin, että onko se mikään vahinko jos jossain proteiinipirtelömössössä on vähän niinkusta jäänyt havaittavia määriä jotain podareille sopivaa ainesmössöä - siis dopareita.



Noitahan on ollut pari-kolmekin tapausta kymmenen vuoden sisään kun Suomessakin myynnissä olleessa urheilumömmössä on hiukan ylimääräistä potkua. Päässyt jo unohtumaan mitä niistä on löytynyt, Eviran joukkomeileissähän niistä on lukenut, mutta ainakin yhdessä urheiluravinnelisässä oli sellaisia hormooni(?)"jäämiä" ettei niitä millään helevetilläkään voisi luulla elintarvikelinjalta tuotteen sekaan eksyvän. Harmi kun ei enää muista mitä ainehia kyseessä oli. 

Luontaistuote-viagrat tietenkin olivat viime vuonnako(?), parikin tuotetta, joista löytyi ihan sitä itseään lääkeainetta. Yllättäen varmaan olivat ihan jossain määrin toimivia luontaistuotteita nekin joo..

----------


## vetooo

Manuel Beltran joutuu maksamaan Liquigasille 100 000 euroa EPO-kärystään.

http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/artikkeli/K.../1135255747105

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

Mites pitkä sopimus Manuel Beltranilla oli ja paljonko hänen vuosipalkkansa oli? Onko vahingonkorvaus enemmän kuin talli on ikinä jampalle  maksanut palkkaa?

----------


## vetooo

> Mites pitkä sopimus Manuel Beltranilla oli ja paljonko hänen vuosipalkkansa oli? Onko vahingonkorvaus enemmän kuin talli on ikinä jampalle  maksanut palkkaa?



Beltranin ja Liquigasin välinen sopimus oli voimassa 31.12.2008 asti. Vuosipalkka oli lähes varmuudella yli 100 000 euroa. Veikkaisin 200-300k:ta. Beltran tuli Liquigasiin kaudeksi 2007 ja ehti ajaa italiaistallissa puolitoista vuotta. Todennäköisesti palkka pysyi aika samansuuruisena 2007 ja 2008.

----------


## vetooo

Riccardo Riccon ex-puolison B-näyte negatiivinen.  :No huh!: 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ross...ative-for-cera

----------


## kh74

> Riccardo Riccon ex-puolison B-näyte negatiivinen.



Jokohan Ricco on muuttanut takaisin?

----------


## vetooo

Italian maalla on ilmeisesti jotain hämärää akselilla Bernucci - Petacchi. Tai jotain sen suuntaista olin ymmärtäväni. Italiaa paremmin taitavat voinevat valaista jutun tarkemman sisällön. En uskalla lähteä tällä turisti-italialla paljon kokeilemaan kepillä jäätä.

----------


## vetooo

Ei ne taunot tunnu oppivan koskaan. Italiassa 54 henkilöä saattaa olla osallisena dopingvyyhteen.





> Italian newspaper La Gazzetta dello Sport has reported that a new doping  investigation by Italian police in Mantova could involve 54 people  relating to events in 2008 and 2009 seasons.



http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/new-...italy-revealed

----------


## Deve

Noniin jokos nyt saatais kunnon paukku pitkästä aikaa. 54 henkilöä mutta montako kuskia? Ehkä tästä nyt vois jotain tullakin kun ei oo espanjan oikeuslaitoksen tuomarit pistämässä kapuloita rattaisiin.

Mitä sille yhdelle dopingtapaukselle kuuluu mikä paljastui jo ajat sitten espanjassa, piti olla niin kovia nimiä lekurin listoilla..mitään ei kuulunut sen yhden uutisen jälkeen..Sama juttu tämän Astanan pienen kohun kanssa..lokakuun jälkeen tainnut mitään kuulua siitäkään. Hohhoijaa.

----------


## Deve

Noniin, ilmeisesti sit ainakin Ballan on kusessa.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/feedarticle/9020719

----------


## vetooo

> Noniin, ilmeisesti sit ainakin Ballan on kusessa.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/feedarticle/9020719



Damiano Cunego (Lampre), Francesco Gavazzi (Lampre) ja Mauro Santambrogio (BMC) ovat myös kusessa.

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/37...g-inquiry.aspx

----------


## Deve

> Damiano Cunego (Lampre), Francesco Gavazzi (Lampre) ja Mauro Santambrogio (BMC) ovat myös kusessa.
> 
> http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/37...g-inquiry.aspx



Santambrogiokin ollut vielä viime vuonna Lampressa, jotain mätää ilmeisesti koko tiimissä?

----------


## Ola

Mistä näitä syytetään? Yhteyksistä tähän Guido Nigrelliin? Kaikki luonnollisesti kieltävät vilungin. :Hymy: 

"The paper has continued publishing information  on the case this morning, saying that current and former riders with the  Lampre squad, as well as team officials, are amongst those being  scrutinised for their links with the coach Guido Nigrelli."

----------


## skeba64

> Italian maalla on ilmeisesti jotain hämärää akselilla Bernucci - Petacchi. Tai jotain sen suuntaista olin ymmärtäväni. Italiaa paremmin taitavat voinevat valaista jutun tarkemman sisällön. En uskalla lähteä tällä turisti-italialla paljon kokeilemaan kepillä jäätä.



Noh, italiaa en osaa, mutta google-kääntäjä antaa tällaista: 

ROME - This time it's the Guardia di Finanza pull off an operation in the area between Pisa and Lucca, against the usual "pharmacy" of doping. And the cycling world faces a new storm. The network control is over a young sprinter: Lorenzo Bernucci. And the story touches - albeit marginally so at the time - even his captain in the Lampre, Alessandro Petacchi, 149 career victories including the Milano-Sanremo 2005. In fact, even the home of sprinter Petacchi was searched, but on the outcome of the operation when not leaked anything. 

Bernucci could not take off the Tour of Flanders because of a sudden illness and had to go home. Even during the day because his wife has been advised of the visit of the soldiers who raided his home in Quarrata. What is known at the time was arrested, the Finance house Bernucci some products that fall under the list of those banned for doping, such as albumin (a substance used to dilute the blood and thus lower the hematocrit), sibutramine (a stimulant) and some vials of foreign origin whose content must be analyzed. If this is confirmed the runner Sarzana risk immediate dismissal from the team and a strict ban (at least two years, if not it will consider a precedent) for possession of substances prohibited by law 376/2000. The raid was confirmed by the doctor of Lampre, "but told me Bernucci - Dr. Guardascione precise - that against the report is negative and that medicines were seized in the availability of the brother and wife." 

Professional since 2002 with the Landbouwkrediet Colnago, then with the Fassa Bortolo and LPR, the runner is not new in doping affairs. In 2007 Bernucci tested positive for sibutramine, a check to the UCI Tour of Germany. The drug is used in sports like weight-loss-anorectic, and is the same that led to the positivity of the player Adrian Mutu of Fiorentina. But it is forbidden because it also has a stimulating effect, having a molecule very similar to dell'anfetamina. At the time he ran for the German battleship Bernucci T-Mobile dissoltasi after several doping cases that have regarded from star formation, Jan Ullrich. He was immediately fired. The case sports, hinged from the federation in Monaco, for which he was affiliated at the time, had then led to the application of a one-year suspension. Runner background, his career has won only one race, the stage of the Tour Nancy 2005. Lampre had recently arrived and was part of the "train" to launch the sprints Alessandro Petacchi

----------


## Deve

> Amongst the names _Gazzetta_ list as being under investigation are current and former Lampre riders, including Damiano Cunego, Francesco Gavazzi, Alessandro Ballan and Mauro Santambrogio. Team manager Giuseppe Saronni and directeur sportif Guido Bontempi and Maurizio Piovani are also named by _Gazzetta_. Dr Andrea Andreazzoli is also listed but he now works with Alberto Contador's Astana team.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/gazz...-investigation



Eiköhän se ala olla enää ajan kysymys koska Vacansoleil saa Lampren paikan tämän vuoden Touriin. Ja Contadorillahan oli sopimuksessaan joku pykälä että voi nostaa kytkintä jos joukkueessa alkaa olla jotain hämärää.

----------


## petri ok

Katotaan nyt, mitä tästä jutusta tulee. Hutkitaanko (tuomitaan) ensin ja sitten vasta tutkitaan. Näitä isoja juttuja on jo aikaisemminkin ollut Italian poliisilla ja loppujen lopuksi vain muutama on todettu syyllisiksi. 

Sinällään suomalaisena hieman oudoksuttaa tuo, että vasta tutkinnan alla olevien nimiä julkaistaan. (ei ole pitkä aika, kun Suomessa eräälle vakoiluepäilyn takia tutkinnassa olleen nimen paljastamisen takia valtio tuomittiin maksamaan korvauksia).

----------


## Kal Pedal

Lancekin vittuilee Cunegolle Twitterissä: "Wonder what the little prince will say now..."

----------


## tiger

> Damiano Cunego (Lampre), Francesco Gavazzi (Lampre) ja Mauro Santambrogio (BMC) ovat myös kusessa.
> 
> http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/37...g-inquiry.aspx



Kusessa tai ei, sekä Gavazzi että Cunego aikovat näillä näkymin osallistua Amsteliin:

http://www.cyclingstartlists.com/201...Amstel2010.htm

----------


## asb

> (ei ole pitkä aika, kun Suomessa eräälle vakoiluepäilyn takia tutkinnassa olleen nimen paljastamisen takia valtio tuomittiin maksamaan korvauksia).



Julkisuudessa elävän henkilön yksityisyyden suoja on tunnustetusti heikompi, kuin tavallisen kansalaisen. Siksi kansalaisen nimeä ei julkaista ennen tuomiota, mutta julkkiksen nimen voi sanomalehti tms. tiedotusväline hyvin julkaista. Ja tuossa vakoilutapauksessahan julkaisijakin oli valtio, eikä esim. juorulehti tai kilpapyöräilyyn keskittyvä rekisteröity yhdistys. Eli kaiken kaikkiaan aika huono vertaus.

----------


## Ola

> Julkisuudessa elävän henkilön yksityisyyden suoja on tunnustetusti heikompi, kuin tavallisen kansalaisen. Siksi kansalaisen nimeä ei julkaista ennen tuomiota, mutta julkkiksen nimen voi sanomalehti tms. tiedotusväline hyvin julkaista.



Eikö julkkikset ole kansalaisia? Usein lehdistössä lahdataan vaikka on kysessä vasta epäily. Eli tuo "julkkiksen nimen voi sanomalehti tms. tiedotusväline hyvin julkaista" tökkää aika pahasti.

----------


## asb

> Eikö julkkikset ole kansalaisia? Usein lehdistössä lahdataan vaikka on kysessä vasta epäily. Eli tuo "julkkiksen nimen voi sanomalehti tms. tiedotusväline hyvin julkaista" tökkää aika pahasti.



Äh, mun ei pitäisi tulla näihin idioottitopicceihin kommentoimaan ollenkaan...

Sanoinko, että julkkikset eivät ole kansalaisia? No en sanonut. Sanoin, että heihin pätee heikompi yksityisyyden suoja, kuin tavallisiin kansalaisiin. Vähänkin älykäs lukija olisi tuosta voinut päätellä, että julkkikset eivät mielestäni ole "tavallisia kansalaisia," vaan niinsanotusti "epätavallisia kansalaisia." Ammattiurheilijat ovat julkkiksia, koska laittavat päälleen sponsorin logot ja yrittävät saada ne näkyviin mediaan.

Eli rrrautalankaa: julkkis on ihminen, joka omasta vapaasta tahdostaan luovuttaa pois osan yksityisyydestään, jotta saisi korvauksena itselleen taloudellista tai muuta hyötyä. Siksi "julkkiskansalaisen" yksityisyyden suoja on heikompi, kuin "tavallisen kansalaisen." Siksi "julkkiskansalaisen" toilailuepäilykset saa julkaista ilman, että siitä saa sapiskaa.

Toinen esimerkki on "poliitikkokansalainen," (mä lisään nyt tuon kansalainen-liitteen näihin, ettei sulle tule vaan mitään epäselvyyksiä) jonka lainsuoja poikkeaa "tavallisesta kansalaisesta." Poliitikkoa saa haukkua julkisesti, koska se kuuluu oikeuslaitoksen mukaan poliitikon työn kuvaan (tästä on oikeuden päätös, joten turha vääntää täällä).

----------


## Mikko

> Sanoinko, että julkkikset eivät ole kansalaisia? No en sanonut.



Kyllä sanoit:





> Siksi kansalaisen nimeä ei julkaista ennen tuomiota, mutta julkkiksen nimen voi sanomalehti tms. tiedotusväline hyvin julkaista..

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Kyllä sanoit:







> Äh, mun ei pitäisi tulla näihin idioottitopicceihin kommentoimaan ollenkaan...



Siis ratkaisu on olemassa, käyttöohje vain jäi ymmärtämättä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ola

> Äh, mun ei pitäisi tulla näihin idioottitopicceihin kommentoimaan ollenkaan...
> 
> Sanoinko, että julkkikset eivät ole kansalaisia? No en sanonut. Sanoin, että heihin pätee heikompi yksityisyyden suoja, kuin tavallisiin kansalaisiin. Vähänkin älykäs lukija olisi tuosta voinut päätellä, että julkkikset eivät mielestäni ole "tavallisia kansalaisia," vaan niinsanotusti "epätavallisia kansalaisia." Ammattiurheilijat ovat julkkiksia, koska laittavat päälleen sponsorin logot ja yrittävät saada ne näkyviin mediaan.
> 
> Eli rrrautalankaa: julkkis on ihminen, joka omasta vapaasta tahdostaan luovuttaa pois osan yksityisyydestään, jotta saisi korvauksena itselleen taloudellista tai muuta hyötyä. Siksi "julkkiskansalaisen" yksityisyyden suoja on heikompi, kuin "tavallisen kansalaisen." Siksi "julkkiskansalaisen" toilailuepäilykset saa julkaista ilman, että siitä saa sapiskaa.
> 
> Toinen esimerkki on "poliitikkokansalainen," (mä lisään nyt tuon kansalainen-liitteen näihin, ettei sulle tule vaan mitään epäselvyyksiä) jonka lainsuoja poikkeaa "tavallisesta kansalaisesta." Poliitikkoa saa haukkua julkisesti, koska se kuuluu oikeuslaitoksen mukaan poliitikon työn kuvaan (tästä on oikeuden päätös, joten turha vääntää täällä).



Puhut ittes pussiin tossa, mutta pointti on se, että jos vasta epäillään niin kaikilla pitäisi olla sama suoja. Ei syyttömän tarvitse tulla tuomituksi, oli sitten julkkis, poliitikko tai muuten vaan joku tosi tärkeä. 

Whatever.

----------


## vetooo

Tompan pitäisi pitää pieni kasvatustuokio Mattia Gavazzille koka-kolasta.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/matt...ve-for-cocaine

CAS on mätkäissyt Portugalin entiselle mestarille Joao Cabreiralle kahden vuoden kilpailukiellon.

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/38...on-by-CAS.aspx

Michael Rasmussen kertoo antaneensa Itävallan veridopingjupakan tutkijoille omaa dna:ta.

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/38...stigation.aspx

----------


## Deve

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/dopi...-to-belgian-tv

Tuli tuollainen uutinen vastaan vuodelta 2007, jos nuo Riisin hematokriittiluvut pitää paikkansa niin huh, 64   :No huh!:  Varmaan on miestä vahdittu yöllä että herää varmasti kans aamulla seuraavalle etapille..

----------


## rhubarb

Pitikin juuri rutista täällä siitä että mollataan nykydouppareita ja samalla fanitetaan noita entisaikojen kuskeja jotka olivat kaikki niin helvetin mömmöissä että Jerry Garcia olisi aina ollut porukan selvin.

Asiasta toiseen, mahtavatkohan nuo viime aikoina kärähtäneet tai epäilyksen alaisena olevat Valverde jne. ajella puhtaampina? Esmes joku Basso josta aina mainitaan että ei ole "aiemmalla tasollaan"...

----------


## viller

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/frei...ample-positive

BMC:llä oikea tapahtumien keskiviikko. Evansin voitto, Kroonin naaman telominen ja Frein käry.

----------


## vetooo

> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/frei...ample-positive
> 
> BMC:llä oikea tapahtumien keskiviikko. Evansin voitto, Kroonin naaman telominen ja Frein käry.



Frei ajoi Johan Bruyneelin johtamassa Astanassa kaudella 2008.

----------


## Markku Liitiä

> ...samalla fanitetaan noita entisaikojen kuskeja jotka olivat kaikki niin helvetin mömmöissä että Jerry Garcia olisi aina ollut porukan selvin.



Sorry, pahasti offaria, mutta vanhan Grateful Dead -fanin mieltä lämmittää, kun edesmennyttä kitaristiässää noin muistetaan  :Leveä hymy: .

Ihan pohdinnan arvoinen kommentti muutenkin.

----------


## kontio

Tuo hematokriitti 64 on samaa luokkaa kuin Vladimir Smirnovilla vuonna 95 mitattu hb234. Voitti muuten kolme kultaa ja pronssin Thunder Bayn MM-kisoissa  :Leveä hymy: 
(tuskin oli eposatseissa...ei varmasti ollut...ei myöskään 50km voittaja Silvio Fauner. Eikä moninkertainen hopeamies Dähliekään... Suomalaiset on niitä ainoita ketkuja olleet...)

----------


## Deve

Giro Del Trentinon toisen etapin lopputulokset:

1     Riccardo Ricco' (Ita) Ceramica Flaminia
2     Alexandre Vinokourov (Kaz) Astana            
3     Ivan Basso (Ita) Liquigas-Doimo

ja kokonaiskilpailun tilanne:

1     Alexandre Vinokourov (Kaz) Astana       
2     Riccardo Ricco' (Ita) Ceramica Flaminia      
3     Michele Scarponi (Ita) Androni Giocattoli          
4     Ivan Basso (Ita) Liquigas-Doimo      

Kyllähän tuo vähän pistää miettimään.

----------


## erkkk

On se hyvä että Cadel lähtee Giroon, tällä tahdilla ranskaan mennessä kuskit on aika kortilla.

Pistäähän tuo miettimään. Joko ne veti ihan turhaan kun ilmankin pärjäävät tai sitten öö. No on kolmaskin vaihtoehto, mutta tällä kärvähtelytideydellä se ei ole kovinkaan todennäköinen. Kärvähtäjät kun ei aina edusta edes terävintä kärkeä.

----------


## Deve

Pariisi-Nizzan kisan keskarit
2008 39.18km/h
2009 40.55km/h
2010 44.36km/h

Noitahan on aika turha varmaan vertailla, sää ja reitti kun voi vaihdella niin paljon, mutta silti aika kiinnostava pomppaus keskarissa täksi vuodeksi. Ja on aika hiton kova muuten, onko ikinä ajettu Pariisi-Nizzassa noin kovaa keskaria koko kisalle?

----------


## vetooo

*Belgian politician Jean-Marie Dedecker must pay Quick Step team manager  Patrick Lefevere and rider Tom Boonen a token 1 euro in damages for  defamation, a Belgian appeals court in Ghent ruled today. The ruling  upheld a 2007 verdict.
*
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/dede...for-defamation

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## vetooo

> Pariisi-Nizzan kisan keskarit
> 2008 39.18km/h
> 2009 40.55km/h
> 2010 44.36km/h
> 
> Noitahan on aika turha varmaan vertailla, sää ja reitti kun voi vaihdella niin paljon, mutta silti aika kiinnostava pomppaus keskarissa täksi vuodeksi. Ja on aika hiton kova muuten, onko ikinä ajettu Pariisi-Nizzassa noin kovaa keskaria koko kisalle?



Erittäin helppo reitti selittää aika paljon ja samoin Pariisi-Nizzassa täysin poikkeuksellinen agressiivinen ajotyyli pienemmillä talleilta. Hatkoihin pyrittiin poikkeuksetta heti paukusta ja juuri siitä syystä yhden tallin (Astanan) oli mahdotonta konrolloida etappeja kilometristä "lähtö" kilometriin "maali".

Pariisi-Nizzan keskinopeuksia

2005: 22.32.13, 947,5 km, 42,04 km/h
2006: 31.54.41, 1274,8 km, 39,95 km/h
2007: 29.55.22, 1260,2 km, 42,13 km/h

----------


## petri ok

Hökkeliradion eka.  Fuyu Lin A-näyte positiivinen, Clenbuterol (astma lääke?).

Positiivisissa merkeissä alkaa JB:n uudella tallilla :Sarkastinen:

----------


## vetooo

> Hökkeliradion eka.  Fuyu Lin A-näyte positiivinen, Clenbuterol (astma lääke?).
> 
> Positiivisissa merkeissä alkaa JB:n uudella tallilla



Eihän siihen Bruyneelin talliin kuuluvan kuskin käryyn mennyt kuin 11 vuotta, 3 kuukautta ja 3 viikkoa.  :Leveä hymy: 

US Postal 1999-2004: 0 käryä
Discovery Chanel 2005-2007: 0 käryä
Astana 2008-2009: 0 käryä
The Shack 2010 (3 kuukautta ja 3 viikkoa): 1 käry

----------


## Soolo

> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/dopi...-to-belgian-tv
> 
> Tuli tuollainen uutinen vastaan vuodelta 2007, jos nuo Riisin hematokriittiluvut pitää paikkansa niin huh, 64   Varmaan on miestä vahdittu yöllä että herää varmasti kans aamulla seuraavalle etapille..




Deven linkistä törmäsin tähän:

'In response, Walter Godefroot, who is now team manager for Team Astana'

Aika heppoista toimittaja työskentelyä taas kerran...

----------


## vetooo

> Deven linkistä törmäsin tähän:
> 
> 'In response, Walter Godefroot, who is now team manager for Team Astana'
> 
> Aika heppoista toimittaja työskentelyä taas kerran...



Kyllä Cyclingnewsin juttu pitää tällä kertaa paikkansa, koska se on vuodelta 2007 ja Godefroot toimi silloin Astanan team managerina.

EDIT: Ajoittaisen hataran ulkomuistini vuoksi tsekkasin vielä Wikipediasta. Nähtävästi pitää kutinsa. Siinä mielessä olet oikeassa, että rouva Susan Westemeyer on suht pienellä lajituntemuksella mukana Cyclingnewsissä, vaikka hän tuntuu hallitsevan englanninkielisen kirjoitustaidon hyvin. Omaa kuulemma saksalaisamerikkalaiset juuret.

----------


## Sianluka

Osaavathan ne muutkin kuin pyöräilijät http://edition.cnn.com/2010/SPORT/04...ex.html?hpt=T2

----------


## Pyöräpummi

> Osaavathan ne muutkin kuin pyöräilijät http://edition.cnn.com/2010/SPORT/04...ex.html?hpt=T2



Mikä itse asiassa tuo "male enhancement"-edistävä pilleri on ollut?
Wikipedia kertoo seuraava: "The failed drug tests resulted from his use of an over-the-counter penis enlargement product, and his choice of words when explaining his mistake to the media amused many".
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LaShawn_Merritt

----------


## VesaP

> penis enlargement



Pienentääkö jotkut muut dopingaineet jorman pituutta? Meinaan yleensä kait normaalisti tuon ihonvärin ihmiset ei pahemmin kait enlargementteja tartte tuolle osastolle...  :Sekaisin: 

Ollaanko jo tarpeeksi kaukana aiheesta?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Pyöräpummi

> Pienentääkö jotkut muut dopingaineet jorman pituutta? Meinaan yleensä kait normaalisti tuon ihonvärin ihmiset ei pahemmin kait enlargementteja tartte tuolle osastolle... 
> 
> Ollaanko jo tarpeeksi kaukana aiheesta?



Kyseinen urheilija on itse kertonut hyvin suoraan että hän on sitä tarvinnut juuri siihen. Suomalainen media on siistinyt tuotteen merkityksen "mieskuntoa" lisääväksi.

Norjalainen Dagbladet kertoo (käännä norjasta englanniksi) tästä ja muista dopingiin liittyvistä selityksistä:
http://www.dagbladet.no/2010/04/23/s...kkel/11416069/

----------


## viller

http://yle.fi/urheilu/lajit/yleisurh...a_1626671.html

Yle sanoo suoraan että mistä on kyse.

----------


## petri ok

:Cool: Mutta toimiko se aine, montako senttiä ja mistä sitä saa? :No huh!:

----------


## rhubarb

> Mutta toimiko se aine, montako senttiä ja mistä sitä saa?



40000cm.

----------


## Soolo

> Kyllä Cyclingnewsin juttu pitää tällä kertaa paikkansa, koska se on vuodelta 2007 ja Godefroot toimi silloin Astanan team managerina.
> 
> EDIT: Ajoittaisen hataran ulkomuistini vuoksi tsekkasin vielä Wikipediasta. Nähtävästi pitää kutinsa. Siinä mielessä olet oikeassa, että rouva Susan Westemeyer on suht pienellä lajituntemuksella mukana Cyclingnewsissä, vaikka hän tuntuu hallitsevan englanninkielisen kirjoitustaidon hyvin. Omaa kuulemma saksalaisamerikkalaiset juuret.




Kiitos, missasin täysin että juttu oli vuodelta 2007!  :Nolous:

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Mutta toimiko se aine, montako senttiä ja mistä sitä saa?



Sain taannoin Tatjanalta sähköpostia, jossa hän toivoi pikaista jälleennäkemistä ja kauppasi ainette, jolla lupasi 4cm pituttaa ja 2cm ympärysmittaa lisää ja lupasi tarkistaa asian henkilökohtaisesti.

----------


## Jousi

> Mutta toimiko se aine, montako senttiä ja mistä sitä saa?



Ei tommosia tarvii.. nimim. lyhyt mutta ohut

----------


## petri ok

4 vuoden tutkimusten jälkeen syytteitä Italiassa




> Luca Paolini (Acqua & Sapone), Eddy Mazzoleni, Ivan Basso’s  sister and 26 others have been charged with doping after a four-year  investigation, the Italian sports daily _La Gazzetta Dello Sport_  reported Saturday.



Ja sama uutinen YLE:n sivustolla
http://yle.fi/urheilu/lajit/muut/201...a_1630226.html

----------


## Pohjanpoika98

M



> yös Elisa Basso, ammattilaispyöräilytähti Ivan Basson sisar, on syytettyjen    penkillä. Elisa Bassoa syytetään dopingaineiden ja kiellettyjen lääkkeiden    välittämisestä. Sen sijaan Ivan Bassoa ei tutkittu tapauksen yhteydessä.



 Ylen uuutinen 
 Ja kaikki tietysti uskomme vakaasti, ettei se systeri Ivanille mitttään muuta oo antanu ku pitsoo ja makarooniva  :Vink: 

JT

----------


## Yuggas

Mikä sen Operaatio Puerton tilanne tai tulos on?

Oma käsitys tapahtumien kulusta tähän asti:

Ensin oli tulossa kaikkien aikojen doping(joukko)käry. Sitten Espanjan "oikeuslaitos" puhdisti kaikkien Comunidad-Valenciana -tallin sekä valtaosan Astanan kärähtäneiden nimet kuin myös Ullrichin. Italian pyöräilyliitto vastaavasti Basson. Ja jonkin ajan kuluttua näistä "puhdistetuista" Ullrich kärysi DNA -testin perusteella ja Basso tunnusti. Samoin Jaksche ja Scarponi tunnustivat, mutta heitä ei kai ollut vapautettu syytteistä missään kohtaa... Tästä on jo  aika helppo päätellä, kuinka hyvin "oikeuslaitos" on asian hoitanut...

Tulee mieleen, että miksei kaikilta epäillyiltä vaadittu DNA -testiä. Olis saatu kerralla koko soppa selväksi. Tietenkihän siinä on se, että epsanjalaiset eivät halunneet polttaa maan suurinta lupausta tässä tapauksessa ja suunnilleen kahden tallin miehet armahdettiin "hämäykseksi", jottei nouse suurempaa kohua. Tai vaatisivat edes kilpailunjärjestejät, että ilman DNA -testiä kukaan ikinä Fuentesiin liitetty pyöräilijä ei saa osallistua heidän järjestämiin kisoihin. (Tämä tosin ei taida olla mahdollista, muut kiva jos noin olisi.) Tässä tapauksessa ens kesän Tourin voittajakaan tuskin olisi vielä selvillä.

Eli Espanjassa  ja Italiassa ei haluta puuttua pyöräilya vaivaavaan dopingiin vaikka oli miljoonan taalan tilaisuus.

Mitenhän ne tutkijat ovat arponeet  mikä koodinimi kellekin kuuluu vai onko tässä vain tunnustaneet tuomittu?

----------


## petri ok

Karkea versio: 
1. Espanjan laki kielsi rikosoikeudelle annettujen todisteiden käytön/antamisen urheilujärjestöjen antidoping työhön.

2. Italian oikeusviranomaiset saivat kansainvälisen (poliisi/oikeus)yhteistyön perusteella joitakin veripusseja käyttöönsä.

3. Bassolta kysyttiin, jotta kiellätkö veripussin kuulumisen sulle, vai tehdäänkö DNA-testi. Basso myönsi ja kärsi pelirangaistuksen.

4. Italian viranomaiset hankkivat Valverden DNA-näytteen ja vertasivat sitä Piti-veripussiin. => DNA täsmäsi. Espanjan pyöräilyliitto kieltäytyi antamasta kilpailukieltoa, joten Italian CONI teki Italiaa koskevan kilpailukiellon. => CAS käsittely, joka kesken

5. Itse en usko yhteenkään Espanjan oikeuslaitoksen antamaan puhtaustodistukseen, kun näytteitä ei siihen käyttöön hankittu.

6. Operaatio Puertosta ei kukaan ota selvää.

----------


## Yuggas

> Karkea versio: 
> ...
> 4. Italian viranomaiset hankkivat Valverden DNA-näytteen ja vertasivat sitä Piti-veripussiin. => DNA täsmäsi. *Espanjan pyöräilyliitto kieltäytyi antamasta kilpailukieltoa*, joten Italian CONI teki Italiaa koskevan kilpailukiellon. => CAS käsittely, joka kesken
> 
> ...



Tää on jotaki aivan järkyttävää.  :No huh!:  :Vihainen:  :No huh!: 

Ja maan "oikeus"viranomaiset vetää samaa linjaa. Juuri näin. Ei vi*ttu voi olla todellista...

----------


## YT

Espanjassa ei haluttu tutkia operaatio Puertoa, koska sieltä olisi löytynyt espanjalaisissa suurseuroissa pelaavia jalkapalloilijoita. Seuroilla on kiinni tähtitieteellisiä summia niiden sopimusoikeuksissa.

----------


## Jeesu

Olisi sieltä saattanut löytyä joku tenniksenpelaajakin...

----------


## petri ok

Ja arvotaan seuraava EPO-pyöräilijä Vazquez Hueso Andalucia CajaSur'ista.

----------


## Yuggas

Valverde ei vaan luovuta. Toivottavasti banni pysyy loppuun asti - ainakin Italiassa. Pitäisihän tuo nyt saada maailmanlaajuiseksi... 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/swiss-court-dismisses-valverde-appeal

(linkki ei vaan jostain syystä toimi...)

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Tää on jotaki aivan järkyttävää. 
> 
> Ja maan "oikeus"viranomaiset vetää samaa linjaa. Juuri näin. Ei vi*ttu voi olla todellista...



Niin, niiden pitäisi omaksua suomalainen jämäkkä linja, jossa annetaan anteeksi elinikäiset kiellot, jos rangaistuksen saaja jatkaa toimintaansa kansallisen edun nimissä.

----------


## vetooo

> Valverde ei vaan luovuta. Toivottavasti banni pysyy loppuun asti - ainakin Italiassa. Pitäisihän tuo nyt saada maailmanlaajuiseksi... 
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/swiss-court-dismisses-valverde-appeal
> 
> (linkki ei vaan jostain syystä toimi...)



Tässä VeloNationin juttu Valverden uusimmasta käräjätappiosta. On tämä uskomatonta saippuaoopperaa. Valverde-casessa lainvoimainen päätös saadaan tällä tahdilla vasta, kun hänen kilpailukieltonsa on jo päättynyt.  :Kieli pitkällä:  Käymättä ovat vielä Haag, Luxemburg, Strasbourg ja Sveitsin Korkein oikeus...!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Yuggas

> Tässä VeloNationin juttu Valverden uusimmasta käräjätappiosta. On tämä uskomatonta saippuaoopperaa. Valverde-casessa lainvoimainen päätös saadaan tällä tahdilla vasta, kun hänen kilpailukieltonsa on jo päättynyt.  Käymättä ovat vielä Haag, Luxemburg, Strasbourg ja Sveitsin Korkein oikeus...!



Niin, tai se kääntyy niin, että on kilpailukiellossa muualla ja saakin ajaa sitten vain Italiassa seuraavat pari vuotta.  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## vetooo

Frei tunnusti EPO:n käytön. Parempi myöntää kuin valita se yleisempi linja "mitään en oo ottanu".

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/39...cing-team.aspx

----------


## ketju44

> Frei tunnusti EPO:n käytön. Parempi myöntää kuin valita se yleisempi linja "mitään en oo ottanu".
> 
> http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/39...cing-team.aspx



Hattu nyt edes siitä. Meinaakin jo laatta lentää välillä , kun kuuntelee noita selityksiä.

----------


## KLA

> Frei tunnusti EPO:n käytön. Parempi myöntää kuin valita se yleisempi linja "mitään en oo ottanu".



Minä kannatan ehdottomasti tätä alla olevaa linjaa, koska on kaikkein uskottavin...

Huippukävelijä kilpailukieltoon: "Hankin aineita, mutta en käyttänyt"

http://www.mtv3.fi/urheilu/mmyleisur...010/04/1109866

----------


## Yuggas

> Niin, niiden pitäisi omaksua suomalainen jämäkkä linja, jossa annetaan anteeksi elinikäiset kiellot, jos rangaistuksen saaja jatkaa toimintaansa kansallisen edun nimissä.



Miten tästä päästiinkään taas suomalaisiin ja hiihtoon...

----------


## petri ok

Urheilijatkin ovat ihmisiä ja jokainen prosessoi kärynsä omalla  tavallaan. Taustalla on monesti joitain muita, jotka vakuuttaa: "ota vaan, meillä on keinot ettei se näy testeissä." Eniten itseäni sapettaa ne, jotka on kärynnyt ja sen jälkeen  suureen ääneen tuomitsee toisten dopingin käytön. Esimerkkejä  nykydouppauksen tuomitsijoista löytyy myös pyöräilyn legendoista, joista osa  itse kärys vaan kolmisen kertaa urallaan 1970-luvulla (sillosen  testauksen valossa uskomaton saavutus).

Otetaanko tuo syyllisyyden myöntäminen kaikkeen muuhunkin.  Ylinopeussakko muuttuu vankilaksi, jos ei myönnä ylinopeutta (poliisit  vaan kyttää pensaikossa, vaikka olisi tärkeämpääkin tekemistä). Ja jos  et tunnusta oikeudessa, elinkautinen.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Miten tästä päästiinkään taas suomalaisiin ja hiihtoon...



Ei se ole pelkän hiihdon murhe  :Cool: 
Mutta moni uhrautuu Kansallisen Kunnian Kenttien nimiin ainakin uhraamaan urheilevia.

----------


## jvp

_Italialaispyöräilijä kärähti dopingista

Italialaispyöräilijä Gabriele Bosisiolle mätkäistiin keskiviikkona kahden vuoden kilpailukielto, kertoo uutistoimisto AFP. Bosisio antoi epo-hormonio sisältäneen näytteen harjoituskaudella viime syyskuussa.

Bosision panna päättyy lokakuussa 2011. Hänelle annettiin myös 9 625 euron sakot dopingkärystä._

http://www.sportti.com/uutinen.asp?CAT=4-5&ID=172175

http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/spo...-92308094.html

----------


## petri ok

Valverden tietoja löytynyt mahdollisesti Operaatio Grailin tutkinnassa

Espanjalaislehdistön tietojen mukaan tri Virun kotietsinnässä löytyi kuusi tiedostoa. Tietokoneessa ja käsikirjoitetuissa tiedostoissa on tietoja vuosilta 2001-2004, jolloin Viru oli Kelmen tohtori. Tiedot sisältävät koodaamatonta tietoa niistä pyöräilijöistä, jotka käyttivät aineita, kuinka paljon ja milloin aineita annettiin, sekä tiedot pyöräilijöiden pääkilpailuista. Tutkijat olivat yllättyneitä, että Viru ei ollut tuhonnut noita tiedostoja.

Tosin ei kannata innostua, sillä tiedot (toivottavasti vain kopiot) on annettu tuomari Antonio Serranolle, joka hautasi aiemmin operaatio Puerton urheilija tiedot.

Edit: ketäs niitä Kelmen kelmejä (2001-04) vielä Valverden lisäksi löytyy Pelotonista?

----------


## kontio

oiskohan vuosituhannen vaihteessa Kelmen miehiä olleet ainakin Rubiera, Heras, Sevilla ja Botero joka taisi jonkun MM-tittelinkin hoitaa? aika-ajossa?
edit_ no niin, eihän noista enää monikaan aja nykyään, onko Rubiera ainoa...? ja koskas se Postaliin menikään? jos 2001, niin eihän se sitten voi doping-miehiä olla kun Viru ei ollut samaan aikaan Kelmessä...eihän...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## vetooo

> Valverden tietoja löytynyt mahdollisesti Operaatio Grailin tutkinnassa
> 
> Edit: ketäs niitä Kelmen kelmejä (2001-04) vielä Valverden lisäksi löytyy Pelotonista?



Olipas hyvä uutinen. Dr. Viru on ollut sen verran daunari, ettei ole poistanut kaikkia tiedostoja. Meidän kaikkien muiden näkökulmasta erhe on mitä mainioin.

*Ja Kelmen / Commundad Valencianan kausien 2001-2004 joukkueista on yhä aktiivikuskeina:*

*David Blanco (ESP)*
2004 Commundidad Valenciana
2010 Palmeiras Resort - Prio (CONT)
*
Ruben Plaza (ESP)*
2004 Commundidad Valenciana
2010 Caisse d'Epargne (UPT)
*
Angel Vicioso (ESP)*
2001-2002 Kelme
2010 Andalucia - CajaSur (PROF)
*
Constantino Zaballa (ESP)*
2001-2003 Kelme
2010 CC de Loule (CONT)

Jose Luis Rubiera (ESP) siirtyi Kelemstä US Postaliin kaudeksi 2001, joten viimeiseksi Kelme-vuodeksi jäi 2000. Myös Roberto Heras (ESP) suuntasi Kelmestä US Postaliin kaudeksi 2001. Santiago Botero (COL) ja Oscar Sevilla (ESP) olivat aikavälillä 2001-2004 Kelmen miehiä, mutta ovat nykyisin amatöörejä. Kelmen / Communidad Valencianan 2001-2004 rostereista kampea pyörittelee amatööritasolla vajaat 10 ukkoa. Ammattilaisena (UPT. PROF, CONT) on enää vain edellä mainitut neljä polkijaa: Blanco, Plaza, Vicioso ja Zaballa.

----------


## Leopejo

Italian Olympiakomitean päällikkö vaatii Valverdelle kansainvälisen kiellon.

Italiaa tai nettikääntäjiä taitaville ranskalaisen Chatenau-Malabry-laboratorion johtajan, Francoise Lasne:n, kiinnostava haastattelu, aiheena doping.

----------


## Leopejo

> 4 vuoden tutkimusten jälkeen syytteitä Italiassa
> 
> Ja sama uutinen YLE:n sivustolla
> http://yle.fi/urheilu/lajit/muut/201...a_1630226.html



Kyseessä median keksimä juttu, Paolini ei joudu oikeuteen. Näin täsmensivät hänen asianajajansa muutama päivä sitten.

----------


## Leopejo

> Eli Espanjassa  ja Italiassa ei haluta puuttua pyöräilya vaivaavaan dopingiin vaikka oli miljoonan taalan tilaisuus.



Eiköhän kaikki Puerto-italialaiset ole joutuneet kiinni?

----------


## Deve

Kyllähän italialaiset juuri tonkii noita omia roskakasoja, ja tahtovat saada kiinni. Ei väliä vaikka samalla palaisi oman maan kovia nimiä. Espanjassa ollaan sitten ihan eri linjalla, tai poliisi taitaa tutkia mutta tuomarit pistääkin sitten kapuloita rattaisiin ja hyssytellään.

Valverden ympärillä kyllä jatkuvasti nousee pintaan jos jonkinnäköstä juttua dopingista, jossain vaiheessa täytyy sen korkeimmankin pikarin täyttyä ja napsahtaa se 2 vuotta.

----------


## Yuggas

> Eiköhän kaikki Puerto-italialaiset ole joutuneet kiinni?



Joo, hyvältähän se nyt näyttää. 

Kuitenkinhan ne aluksi puhdisti Basson? Tuota viestiä kirjoitettaessa oli varmaan muutoinkin italialaisten arvostus aika alhaalla. Mikä saattoi johtua tästä: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...ses_in_cycling (joistakin käsittämättömistä 3kk - 6kk banneista)

----------


## PHI

Onpa virkistävää kuulla kerrankin suoraa ja rehellistä puhetta aineita käyttäneen ja niistä kärähtäneen pyöräilijän suusta:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/frei...ind-his-doping

Totuus on vapauttava kokemus.

----------


## petri ok

Biologisen passin perusteella kärähtäneiden nimiä tulossa...




> According to sources close to tuttobiciweb, a high-level Italian  athlete, who is expected to play a leading role in next week's Giro  d'Italia will be named.



Odottelemme mielenkiinnolla.

----------


## kanttiinin tollo

Odotamme mielenkiinnolla selityksiä epänormaaleille löydöksille.

Lyökö kukaan "_syyllinen on syntymätön kaksoisveljeni_" selitystä pistämällä vieläkin paremmaksi... tämä jää nähtäväksi.

----------


## vetooo

Nimien julkaisun pitäisi tapahtua alkuviikon aikana. Kuitenkin ennen Giroa. Viime vuonna biologisen passin ansiosta haaviin jäi 5 ajajaa epänormaaleista arvoista.

----------


## Deve

Jälleen italialainen. No odotellaan että mikä tämä UCI:n "kova" nimi on..

----------


## vetooo

*Tuttobici now says five to eight riders:  "a Russian, two Spaniards, a  Slovenian and probably two Italians. One of these has no plans to race  the Giro."*
*
Italian ympäriajoon osallistuvat polkijat maittain*

*Venäjä:* Alexander Efimkin (AG2R), Juri Trofimov (Bouygues Telecom), Dimitri Kozontshuk (Rabobank), Mihail Ignatjev (Katusha), Sergei Klimov (Katusha), Jevgeni Petrov (Katusha)
*Espanja:* _16 ajajaa_
*Slovenia:* Tadej Valjavec (AG2R), Gorazd Stangelj (Astana)
*Italia:* _Kymmeniä ajajia_

----------


## Leopejo

> *Tuttobici now says five to eight riders:  "a Russian, two Spaniards, a  Slovenian and probably two Italians. One of these has no plans to race  the Giro."*
> *
> Italian ympäriajoon osallistuvat polkijat maittain*
> 
> *Venäjä:* Alexander Efimkin (AG2R), Juri Trofimov (Bouygues Telecom), Dimitri Kozontshuk (Rabobank), Mihail Ignatjev (Katusha), Sergei Klimov (Katusha), Jevgeni Petrov (Katusha)
> *Espanja:* _16 ajajaa_
> *Slovenia:* Tadej Valjavec (AG2R), Gorazd Stangelj (Astana)
> *Italia:* _Kymmeniä ajajia_



Tuttobicin alkuperäisen lauseen mukaan "_one of these Italians has no plans to race the Giro_", joten en lähtisi vielä etsimään muun maalaisia Giro-lähtijöistä. Vaikka tietysti paljastuksen ajankohta täsmää Giro-lähtijälistan virallistamisen kanssa...

Toinen italialainen ajaja taas aikoo (aikoi?) ajaa Giron, ja "väärä" näyte tapahtui 2009 Tour:n aikana.

----------


## petri ok

> Tuttobicin alkuperäisen lauseen mukaan "_one of these Italians has no plans to race the Giro_", joten en lähtisi vielä etsimään muun maalaisia Giro-lähtijöistä. Vaikka tietysti paljastuksen ajankohta täsmää Giro-lähtijälistan virallistamisen kanssa...
> 
> Toinen italialainen ajaja taas aikoo (aikoi?) ajaa Giron, ja "väärä" näyte tapahtui 2009 Tour:n aikana.



Harrastetaan vähän likasankojournalismia :Vink: 
*Tour de France 2009 (italialaiset)*
NOCENTINI Rinaldo,* PELLIZOTTI Franco*(Giro), *BENNATI Daniele*(Giro), NIBALI Vincenzo, *SABATINI Fabio*(giro), *VANOTTI Alessandro*(Giro), BALLAN Alessandro(?), *BANDIERA Marco*(giro), *BRUSEGHIN Marzio*(giro), *FURLAN Angelo*(giro), *RIGHI Daniele*(giro), *SANTAMBROGIO Mauro*(giro), *TOSATTO Matteo*(Giro?), NAPOLITANO Danilo, *POZZATO Filippo*(Giro)

Voi tosta listasta joku kyllä puuttuakin.

----------


## vetooo

Evans, Basso, Garzelli, Simoni, Vinokourov ja Sastre osallistuvat Giron tiedotustilaisuuteen torstaina. Pellizotti puuttuu joukosta...

----------


## vetooo

Yksi nimi on suurella todennäköisyydellä Pellizotti. Basson ykköspuajaja Szmyd vahvistaa tämän epäsuorasti: _Liquigasin Giro-joukkueeseen saattaa tulla pieniä muutoksia. Kyseessä ei kuitenkaan ole allekirjoittanut. Lisäinfoa ei tule tänään, mutta viimeistään keskiviikkona._

----------


## Leopejo

Pellizzottia epäillään täälläkin päin maailmaa.

----------


## Leopejo

Jep, Gazzetta (joka Giron järjestää) "vahvistaa" epävirallisesti, että Pellizzotti on kyseessä. Hänen paikkansa ottaa Vincenzo Nibali.

----------


## vetooo

> Jep, Gazzetta (joka Giron järjestää) "vahvistaa" epävirallisesti, että Pellizzotti on kyseessä. Hänen paikkansa ottaa Vincenzo Nibali.



Velonation.com: Juttua Pellizotti-casesta lontooksi.

Meinaako Nibali tehdä Zabel-Aerts-Deanit ja ajaa kaikki kolme suurta ympäriajoa tämän kauden aikana?

----------


## vetooo

> Tuttobici now says five to eight riders:  "a  Russian, two Spaniards, *a  Slovenian* and probably two Italians. One of  these has no plans to race  the Giro."



Seuraavana AG2R:n slovenialainen Tadej Valjavec, kertoo Marca.com.

----------


## petri ok

Meinasin jo kysästä kauanko menee yleisradiolta uutisen julkaisuun, mutta sieltähän se jo tulikin :Cool: 
http://yle.fi/urheilu/lajit/muut/201...tml?origin=rss

----------


## vetooo

Kolmas nimi on italialainen Carlo Scognamiglio (ISD). Kaksi espanjalaista ja yksi venäläinen ilmeisesti vielä julkaisematta.

http://www.tuttobiciweb.it/index.php...news&cod=28934

----------


## vetooo

Päivän neljäs nimi on Andalucia-CajaSur -tallin espanjalainen Jesus Resondo.

----------


## petri ok

UCI:n tiedotus:
Press Release - Commencement of  disciplinary proceedings on the basis of the biological passport 
                               Date:
             03.05.2010
                                        Description:                          After having informed all the parties concerned (riders,  National Federations, teams, National Anti-Doping Organisations and the  World Anti-Doping Agency), the International Cycling Union announces  that disciplinary procedures have been requested against the following  riders for apparent violation of the Anti-Doping Rules on the basis of  the information provided by the blood profiles in their biological  passports:  


Franco Pellizotti (ITA)Jesus Rosendo Prado (ESP)Tadej Valjavec (SLO)

  The UCI emphasises that these proceedings are being initiated as a  result of the recommendations of the independent experts who were  appointed when the biological passport programme was launched.  

  Since the introduction of the new programme, the regular analysis of  individual profiles has not only led to proceedings of the type  described above, but has also allowed increasingly effective targeting  of riders for out-of-competition anti-doping controls.  

  Each rider mentioned above shall be accorded the right to the  presumption of innocence until a final decision has been made on this  matter. Under the World Anti-Doping Code and the UCI Anti-Doping Rules,  the UCI is unable to provide any additional information at this time.  



  UCI Press Services  

                                                   Characteristics:

----------


## vetooo

> UCI:n tiedotus:
> Press Release - Commencement of  disciplinary proceedings on the basis of the biological passport



Jaa... minneköhän se ISD:n Carlo Scognamiglio katosi?

----------


## petri ok

> Jaa... minneköhän se ISD:n Carlo Scognamiglio katosi?



Oisko joku proseduuri kesken? esim. Kuskille ei ole saatu annettua tietoa? (kaveri kateissa?)
velonation




> Also today, Renato Di Rocco, who is the Italian  Cycling Federation president and vice president of the UCI, told  Italpress that Carlo Scognamiglio (ISD-Neri) was also included on the  list.

----------


## petri ok

> Jaa... minneköhän se ISD:n Carlo Scognamiglio katosi?







> Oisko joku proseduuri kesken? esim. Kuskille ei ole saatu annettua tietoa? (kaveri kateissa?)



Tai sitten Renato Di Rocco (Italian pyöräilyliiton pj ja UCI:n vpj) on puhunut lööperiä :No huh!: 
http://www.tuttobiciweb.it/index.php...news&cod=28938
googlekäännös (ita=>en):




> Official  statement issued tonight by the Italian Cycling Federation: "On the  news about the athlete ¹ Carlo Scognamiglio, we inform you that after  having carried out necessary investigations at the International Cycling  Union is not open any proceedings for a declaration against the  athlete. Habit established the Italian Cycling Federation does not issue  press releases for events doping referring to the official  communications of the international federation.



googlekäännös (ita=>soome):




> Virallinen lausunto annettu tänä iltana  Italian pyöräilyliitto: "On uutisia urheilija ¹ Carlo Scognamiglio  meidän kertoa teille, että ensin suoritetaan tarvittavat tutkimukset  unioniin Cycliste Internationale ei avata mitään tutkimusta vastaan  urheilija. Habit perustettiin Italian pyöräilyliitto ei julkaissut  lehdistötiedotteita tapahtumiin doping viittaavat virallista viestintää  kansainvälinen liitto. "

----------


## apartanen

Yllättävän vähän kommentteja twitterissä tuosta kärystä... mistähän johtuu?

----------


## Nailoni

No Wiggins nyt sentään tapansa mukaan kuittailee.

Jossain oli selitystä että Valjavecin veriarvot olis ollu anemian tasolla vertavuotavien peräpukamien takia. Verenvuodon lakattua hemoglobiini ja hematokriitti nousee.. Aika paljon saa sitä verenvuotoa olla, et noin paljon vaikuttais!

----------


## kontio

mä tykkään tuosta Wigginsin tyylistä, kyllä ihan reilusti pitää dissata kärähtäneitä eikä hyssytellä. DiLucasta tais olla jotain "Diluca-what a wanker" aikanaan.

----------


## Deve

Wiggon ei kannattais hirveesti huudella. Putoaa vaan korkeemmalta. Oliko tämä vaan pr-temppu että biopassilla saatiin joitain kiinni, kiva nähdä tuleeko esim. heinäkuussa yllätyksiä kun jos joillain ennakkosuosikeilla ei olekkaan kunto kohdallaan..

----------


## kontio

> Wiggon ei kannattais hirveesti huudella. Putoaa vaan korkeemmalta.



Jos se vaikka onkin puhdas? mun mielestä on ihailtavaa, että jaksaa huudella. jos kaikki hyssyttelevät, ei tuo douppaus ikinä lopu.

----------


## vetooo



----------


## Nailoni

Itekki tykkään että joku vähän kuittailee.
En nyt tiedä mitä PR-arvoa sillä olisi että käräytetään pyöräiliöitä tässävaiheessa kautta?

----------


## Nailoni

Tyhmä kysymys mutta mitä nuo off-score arvot kertoo tuossa taulukossa?

----------


## vetooo

> Tyhmä kysymys mutta mitä nuo off-score arvot kertoo tuossa taulukossa?



Wigginsin Off Score-arvot ja muut tarvittavat tiedot löytynee tästä jutusta: http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/...od-values.html

----------


## kontio

Mun silmääni nuo Wiggon arvot on niin normaaleja kuin olla ja voi... kisan edetessä laskeva trendi ja off score ~100-80, hb ~150

----------


## abruzziamo

Mitäs tuommoinen jonkun piirtämä taulukko kertoo? Kertooko mitään..

----------


## kontio

ei mun mielestä. muuta kuin että Wiggolla on varaa huudella ainakin tuon perusteella. enkä usko että huutelisi, jos ei olisi varaa.

----------


## OJ

Eikö arvojen kohoaminen ole kuitenkin normaalia tommosessa etappiajossa?  :Vink:  

Toivottavasti Wiggo on puhtailla eväillä liikkeellä. Jos tänä vuonna ajaa kympin sakkiin, niin ehkä siellä ei ole verellä läträtty.

----------


## Deve

Wiggo nousi siis painonpudotuksella grupetosta neljänneksi. Jussi ja Kellu samalle dieetille niin saadaan suomalainenkin pian podiumille. Enemmän mä uskon Vande Veldeen kuin Wiggoon.

----------


## vetooo

Ehkäpä Wigginsin todellinen kiipijäkyky saadaan selville vasta heinäkuun Tourissa, jossa on näin karkeasti ottaen kaksi kertaa enemmän kovia nousuja kuin viimevuotisella pannukakkureitillä. Esimerkiksi Pyreneitä ei ollut lainkaan yhtä Arcalista lukuunottamatta.

Jos Ranskan ympäriajo olisi ollut viime vuonna vaativuudeltaan 2001-2003 tasoa, Wiggins olisi ottanut 6 minuutin sijaan noin 15 minuuttia takkiin kokonaiskilpailussa Contadorille.

Wigginsin ja Vandevelden välinen painoero on heinäkuussa jotain 2 kg:n luokkaa. Ei kovin suurta eroa. Ja tietäen Wiggon suhteellisen ison moottorin, epäilykset vippaskonsteista taitavat olla suht hataralla pohjalla verrattuna moneen momeen muuhun proffaan.

----------


## vetooo

Seuraavaa pukkaa. Ranskalainen Mickael Larpe (Roubaix - Lille Metropole) ja EPO.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/larpe-positive-for-epo

----------


## kontio

http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2010...92469_ur.shtml
Ei liity pyöräilyyn suoranaisesti, mutta taisi olla Walter Mayer myös Kohlin taustalla.

Ja Botwinovin. ja Hoffmanin. ja Gandlerin. ja Stadloberin. ja Walcherin. eikä ne veripussit tietenkään itävaltalaisten olleet aikoinaan,kuten joku koitti virheellisesti osoittaa...

----------


## Ola

Hmmm...tuntuu että käryjä tulee nyt aika taajaan, onko testaajat saaneet juonesta kiinni?

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Hmmm...tuntuu että käryjä tulee nyt aika taajaan, onko testaajat saaneet juonesta kiinni?



Lama aiheuttaa rahapulaa käyttäjille - joutuvat turvautumaan edellisen polven (-2009) aineisiin ja lisäksi testi havaitsevat pienempiä määriä kuin aiemmin (eihän tästä ennenkään jäänyt kiinni).

----------


## apartanen

Taitaa EPO aiheuttaa vainoharhaisuuttakin:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/valv...ni-of-vendetta

----------


## buhvalo

> Taitaa EPO aiheuttaa vainoharhaisuuttakin:
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/valv...ni-of-vendetta




Verikosto sanan varsinaisessa merkityksessä.

----------


## vetooo

Voisiko joku suomentaa minulle mitä nämä Ivan Basson tulokset tarkoittavat. Ne on otettu Japan Cupin yhterydessä loppuvuodesta 2008 juuri kun Basso vapautui kahden vuoden kilpailukiellosta.




> *VO2 Max Test*
> 
> VO2    5.760 L/min
> VCO2  6.458 L/min
> 
> VO2/kg  83.5 mL/kg/min
> VCO2/kg 93.6 mL/kg/min
> 
> VE(BTPS) 215.8 L/min
> ...

----------


## Leopejo

> Voisiko joku suomentaa minulle mitä nämä Ivan Basson tulokset tarkoittavat. Ne on otettu Japan Cupin yhterydessä loppuvuodesta 2008 juuri kun Basso vapautui kahden vuoden kilpailukiellosta.



AT HR & Power on anaerobista kynnystä vastaavat syke- ja tehoarvot. En tiedä miten laskettu, mutta 5,5 W/kg on aika pieni!

VO2 max taas, 83,5 on ihan ok. 5,76 on litroja happea minuutissa; 83,5 taas millilitroja happea minuutissa per kg painoa.

V CO2 on vastaavat hiilihappoarvot (mitä merkitystä? En tiedä)

Max HR ja Max Power ei ole maksimiteho, vaan VO2-kokeen suurimmat arvot.

VE taitaa olla hengitetty ilma?

----------


## kontio

suunnilleen noin juu.
ei kai noilla VCO2 luvuilla ole muuta merkitystä, kuin että anakynnyksellä maitohapon tuotto ja sen poistuminen pitää olla tasapainossa.
edit_ 2. pöh. eli ajatellaanpas nyt: riittävällä hapella poltettaessa ei synny maitohappoa, ja kaikki hiilidioksidi poistuu. jos taas happea on liian vähän, maitohappoa syntyy epätäydellisen palamisen sivutuotteena mutta hiilidioksidi poistuu edelleenkin, muuten menee henki. eli ei se VCO2 mitään sinänsä meinaa.

69ml/kg/min anakynnys on kyllä aika matala. huomaa ettei ole ehkä lenkillä käyty ihan siihen tahtiin kuin joskus. tai jotain muuta eroavaisuutta on tekemisessä ollut.

whatever, tuo anakynnys on prosenteissa öö....85% maksimista tai jotain. Lucas Bauerilla se taitaapi olla 95%. Ei siinä sinänsä mitään, mutta ei tuo 82ml/kg/min ole mikään ihmeellinen lukema sekään niin siitä tuop 85% on aikas vähän. Jos Greg Lemond tai Indurain parhaimmillaan tulis vierelle hönkimään, heillä olis vielä täysin maitohapotonta menoa Basson maksimivauhdissa,näin radikaalisti yleistäen monilla olettamuksella,mm että 90+ml/kg/min miehet omaisivat normaalin 90% anakynnyksen.

Vastaranta tais joskus 17v tai jotain puhaltaa reilut 80ml/kg/min, ja varmaan kaikilla sm-kisoissa 20 sakkiin hiihtäneistä on yli 80ml/kg/min.

----------


## Cycledrophis

> Voisiko joku suomentaa minulle mitä nämä Ivan Basson tulokset tarkoittavat. Ne on otettu Japan Cupin yhterydessä loppuvuodesta 2008 juuri kun Basso vapautui kahden vuoden kilpailukiellosta.



Yritetään pikavastausta näin ulkomuistista. Ammattilaiset tarkastakoon ja tarkentakoon
*VO2 Max Test= Maksimaalisen hapenottokyvn testi*

VO2 5.760 L/min = Maks hapenottokyky, huima
VCO2 6.458 L/min = Kyky hiididioksidin poistoon

VO2/kg 83.5 mL/kg/min = sama kuin yllä painokiloa kohden laskettuna, hurja
VCO2/kg 93.6 mL/kg/min 

VE(BTPS) 215.8 L/min = maks venttilaatio

Max HR: 196, maks syke
Max Power: 490 Watts 7.1 Watt/kg, maks tehot testissä, ei ole sama kuin hetkellinen maks teho

*Ananerobic Threshold, Samat anaerobisella kynnyksellä*

VO2 4.680 L/min 
VCO2 4.824 L/min 

VO2/kg 67.8 mL/kg/min
VCO2/kg 69.9 mL/kg/min

VE(BTPS) 129.1 L/min

AT HR: 175
AT Power: 380 Watts 5.5 Watt/kg; Tämä on hirmuinen

----------


## PHI

> Taitaa EPO aiheuttaa vainoharhaisuuttakin:
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/valv...ni-of-vendetta



Huomatkaa Valverden käyttämä (todennäköisesti juristinsa sanelema) sanamuoto:

_“No banned substance has ever been detected in my body and
 my biological  profile is flawless.”
_
(suom.:"Yhtään kiellettyä ainetta ei ole koskaan löydetty kehostani ja biologinen profiilini on moitteeton")

Minulla nousee melkoinen epäilys jokaista kaveria kohtaan, jonka täytyy pyöritellä vastauksensa tähän muotoon.

Mikseivät nämä hemmot koskaan käytä muotoa: 
_"En ole koskaan käyttänyt kiellettyjä aineita enkä aio 
niitä myöskään käyttää."_

----------


## OJ

Hiihdon ja pyöräilyn millit taitavat olla erejä? 

Lemondin kynnystehot taisivat kuitenkin olla alle 6 W/kg, ja veriarvotkin varmaan kestivät päivänvalon. Sitä voi sitten arvioida, että miten nämä 80-85 milliä puhkuvat kuskit ajavat >6,5 W/kg kynnystehoja. Ehkä Lemond treenasi huonosti.

----------


## Leopejo

> 69ml/kg/min anakynnys on kyllä aika matala. huomaa ettei ole ehkä lenkillä käyty ihan siihen tahtiin kuin joskus. tai jotain muuta eroavaisuutta on tekemisessä ollut.
> 
> whatever, tuo anakynnys on prosenteissa öö....85% maksimista tai jotain. Lucas Bauerilla se taitaapi olla 95%. Ei siinä sinänsä mitään, mutta ei tuo 82ml/kg/min ole mikään ihmeellinen lukema sekään niin siitä tuop 85% on aikas vähän.



En tarkalleen muista Basson treenejä 2008 lopussa, mutta hän oli juuri kärsinyt kahden vuoden pannan ja Japan Cup oli ensimmäinen kilpailu - jossa taisi jopa tulla hyvä tuloskin.

Kuitenkin luulisin, että suuri osa treenistä oli siihen saakka ollut kuntopohjan rakentamista, jolloin on loogista, että anaerobinen kynnys pysyy matalana VO2max:in verrattuna.

----------


## Leopejo

> Lemondin kynnystehot taisivat kuitenkin olla alle 6 W/kg, ja veriarvotkin varmaan kestivät päivänvalon. Sitä voi sitten arvioida, että miten nämä 80-85 milliä puhkuvat kuskit ajavat >6,5 W/kg kynnystehoja. Ehkä Lemond treenasi huonosti.



Tässä kannattaisi käydä katsomassa noita Vetoon postaamia nousujen VAM ja W/kg arvoja vertauksen vuoksi.

----------


## Leopejo

> Minulla nousee melkoinen epäilys jokaista kaveria kohtaan, jonka täytyy pyöritellä vastauksensa tähän muotoon.



Jos lukee kokonaan muutaman viikon takaisen TAS:n päätöksen (kiitos Petri OK), ei voi enää puhua _epäilyksestä_ Valverden kohdalla.

----------


## kontio

> Hiihdon ja pyöräilyn millit taitavat olla erejä? 
> 
> Lemondin kynnystehot taisivat kuitenkin olla alle 6 W/kg, ja veriarvotkin varmaan kestivät päivänvalon. Sitä voi sitten arvioida, että miten nämä 80-85 milliä puhkuvat kuskit ajavat >6,5 W/kg kynnystehoja. Ehkä Lemond treenasi huonosti.



Millit on millejä,ei ne muuksi muutu vaikka voissa paistaisi. sauvat mukana tietysti saa 3-7 enemmän happea kulumaan kuin pelkillä jaloilla, toki laitteiston kalibrointikin voi vaikuttaa 0-3 milliä eli eri paikoissa tehdyt testit eivät sinänsä ole vertailukelpoisia.

Ei noi Basson arvot siltikään mitään huippumiehen arvoja ole, hyväksi kansallisen tason hiihtäjäksi veikkaisin lukujen perusteella  :Hymy: 

Kuten sanoin, yleistin rankasti heittäessäni tuon Indurain ja Lemond vertauksen sen enempää asiasta tietämättä, mutta 95ml/kg/min on kunnioitusta herättävä lukema kuitenkin.

----------


## kontio

niin juu, maksimihapenotto on suht synnynnäinen ominaisuus mitä voi kehittää vain tietyn verra, lemond varmaan olis toimistotyöläisenäkin käynyt 70ml/kg/min täräyttämässä tauluun.
anaerobista kynnystä voi parantaa enemmän, ja tietysti kaikki muita ominaisuuksia kuten voimaa satoja prosentteja.

tuo basson anakynnys 69ml/kg/min, en kyllä veikkaisi kisan voittajaksi voittajavedossa jos lukemat peliluukulla kuulisin
edit_ mutta se tietysti voi olla, että LeMond treenasi huonosti eli maksimit oli korkeat ja anakynnys ja tehot jäivät matalaksi, mutta Basso ei kyllä ole treenannut ollenkaan noihin lukemiin...

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

> mutta 95ml/kg/min on kunnioitusta herättävä lukema kuitenkin.



Olettaisin että tuollaiseen hapenottoon ei ihan puhtailla jauhoilla pääse.

----------


## kontio

> Tässä kannattaisi käydä katsomassa noita Vetoon postaamia nousujen VAM ja W/kg arvoja vertauksen vuoksi.



On niin pitkä ketju, että heittäkää referaatti joku joka muistaa.

----------


## kontio

> Olettaisin että tuollaiseen hapenottoon ei ihan puhtailla jauhoilla pääse.



ei silloin epoakaan ollut. kyllä kohtuullinen luonnonoikku täytyy olla tuohon lukemaan joka tapauksessa.

----------


## vetooo

> On niin pitkä ketju, että heittäkää referaatti joku joka muistaa.



Kenen arvoja tähän pitää paukuttaa? Jos Bassosta on kyse, lukemia löytyy tästä viestistä. Tuossa viestissä siis kaikki lasketut nousut, joissa Basso on ollut vähintään kolmen parhaan joukossa.

Basson henkilökohtainen recordi näyttäisi olevan:

*Italian ympäriajo 2006, 16. etappi, maalinousu Monte  Bondone (17,47 km, 7,85 %, 1372 m korkeuseroa)*

Ivan Basso (ITA / CSC) | 46.15, 22,66 km/h, *VAM 1780 m/h,  6,39 W/kg*

Ja nämä kaikki on laskettu Dr. Ferrarin kehittämällä kaavalla (Wikipedia).

----------


## Leopejo

> Kenen arvoja tähän pitää paukuttaa? Jos Bassosta on kyse, lukemia löytyy tästä viestistä.



Siis yleisesti ottaen, verrata laskettu W/kg mäessä anaerobiseen kynnykseen.





> Basson henkilökohtainen recordi näyttäisi olevan:
> 
> *Italian ympäriajo 2006, 16. etappi, maalinousu Monte  Bondone (17,47 km, 7,85 %, 1372 m korkeuseroa)*
> 
> Ivan Basso (ITA / CSC) | 46.15, 22,66 km/h, *VAM 1780 m/h,  6,39 W/kg*



46 minuutin nousu, ja takana sekä muutama tunti samaa etappia että 15 etappia, periaatteessa vastaa anaerobista kynnystä täi luultavammin vähän alle.

----------


## Leopejo

Kiitos Vetoo tuosta linkistä. Nuo Basson Giro & Vuelta 2009-arvot viittaavat noin 6 W/kg kynnykseen.

----------


## erkkk

> Millit on millejä,ei ne muuksi muutu vaikka voissa paistaisi. sauvat mukana tietysti saa 3-7 enemmän happea kulumaan kuin pelkillä jaloilla, toki laitteiston kalibrointikin voi vaikuttaa 0-3 milliä eli eri paikoissa tehdyt testit eivät sinänsä ole vertailukelpoisia.
> 
> Ei noi Basson arvot siltikään mitään huippumiehen arvoja ole, hyväksi kansallisen tason hiihtäjäksi veikkaisin lukujen perusteella



Tunnen pari pyöräilijää jotka aikoinaan teki testit matolla siks että sais korkeammat lukemat. Valmentajalla oli hiihtotausta. Hiihtihän ne paljon talvella ja muutenkin ohjelmassa oli jotain hankijuoksua sun muuta.

Noiden testiasemien ja lajien välillä on eroa. Lisäksi kilpailukauden ja offseasonin lukemat on erit. Veren/epon kanssa lotraamalla suoritusparannus tais olla 8-13% luokkaa. Rajojen ulkopuolelle menemällä vielä enemmän. Heikommilla luontaisilla arvoilla toki parannus on suhteessa kovempi.

Muistaakseni boardmanin superüberherreguud tunnin ennätyksen lukemat taulussa oli laskennallisesti about 84 ml luokkaa koko tunnin. Kaveri silti tippui jengistä kun lähdettiin kiertään ranskan mäkiä...

----------


## Deve

Kyl toi 5,5w/kg on ihan komeesti kuitenkin lokakuussa, ei taida monikaan suomessa saada tuollaisia lukuja missään vaiheessa kautta? Ja Bassoltahan oli tehty tuon jälkeen yks VO2Max testi lisää, silloinhan oli muutama kilo tullu painoa lisää mut kisapainolla jos lasketaan niin Basso sais 86ml/kg.

----------


## OJ

Saa hakea 5w/kg kuskejakin vähän aikaa. Tai toki niitä 400 watin kynnyskuskeja löytyy joka seurasta ja pk-lenkit menee samoilla tehoilla kuin proffat ajaa kisaa, mutta ihan vakavasti puhuen toi 5 W/kg on paljon tehoa. 5,8-5,9 W/kg tehoja olen kuullut sanotun  koviksi tehoiksi.

----------


## vetooo

Vacansoleil-tallin entinen lääkäri Peter Janssen on kirjoittanut d-aiheisen kirjan. VeloNation.com on referoinut kirjan mielenkiintoisimman annin.

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/41...t-harmful.aspx

----------


## #Juha#

Valverden tilanteesta tästä jokohan laitetaan jäähylle. 

Jutussa spekuloitiin sitä että saattaisi jo päästä ajaan Italiassa 2011 alkukaudesta. :No huh!:  Koska kärsii siellä jo kahden vuoden kilpailukieltoa. 

Voisi mennä myös näin Espanialaiset vetkuttelee ja antavat vasta Vueltan jälkeen  2 vuotta. Eli lopputulos puolivuotta hyvää treeni aikaa ja sitten Giron kimppuun 2011. No onneksi Giro alkanee jostain muusta maasta.  :Hymy:

----------


## Nailoni

Olis jo aikakin saada toi Valverde tuolta pois keikkumasta. En voi käsittää miten se voi vieläkin saada ajaa.

Mikähän tässä AFLD vs UCI hommassa nyt on vikana. UCI ei halua käryjä eikä päästä AFLD:tä testaamaan? AFLD:hän kyllä käräyttelikin aika hyvin porukkaa sieltä.  :Hymy: 

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/41...de-France.aspx

----------


## OJ

> Olis jo aikakin saada toi Valverde tuolta pois keikkumasta. En voi käsittää miten se voi vieläkin saada ajaa.
> 
> Mikähän tässä AFLD vs UCI hommassa nyt on vikana. UCI ei halua käryjä eikä päästä AFLD:tä testaamaan? AFLD:hän kyllä käräyttelikin aika hyvin porukkaa sieltä. 
> 
> http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/41...de-France.aspx



AFLD labrat kun eivät osaa protokollia ja siellä kaikenmaailman ranskikset sabotoi rehellisten pyöräilijöiden näytteitä?

----------


## apartanen

Miten tästä tulee mieleen jotenkin se espanjalainen tutkimus? Mikä se nyt oli nimeltään?
http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/news/...e=NFLHeadlines

Siellä saattaa olla isoja nimiä merrassa. Herra on ainakin huolehtinut A-rodin ja Tikrun palautumisesta, kun loukkaantuminen on sattunut kohdalle. Ainakin noille pseudonyymeille on tarjottu HGH:ta lähes joka hoidolla.

----------


## OJ

> Miten tästä tulee mieleen jotenkin se espanjalainen tutkimus? Mikä se nyt oli nimeltään?
> http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/news/...e=NFLHeadlines
> 
> Siellä saattaa olla isoja nimiä merrassa. Herra on ainakin huolehtinut A-rodin ja Tikrun palautumisesta, kun loukkaantuminen on sattunut kohdalle. Ainakin noille pseudonyymeille on tarjottu HGH:ta lähes joka hoidolla.



Jepsjeps...Nämä on näitä julkisia salaisuuksia ja aina välillä ne narahtaa. On vaan rahaa niin paljon kehissä, että uusia tulijoita on jonossa odottamassa vuoroaan.

----------


## Nailoni

Huhujen mukaan Cera vuotanut pimeille markkinoille jo vuonna 2004. Sitä myös luultavasti käytetty 2006 talviolympialaisissa.

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/42...ing-fight.aspx

----------


## kontio

ei kai tuo mikään kovin iso ylläri ollut... mutta on varmaan aika montaa urheilijaa jännittänyt, että koska ne sen testin saa ja nalli napsahtaa... Bernard Kohlhan yllättyi ettei puolet TDF2008 kuskeistä saanut bannia.

----------


## PHI

Mekaanista douppausta?:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/uci-...torised-doping

Pitääpä alkaa tarkkailla, jos sähkövaihteisten pyörien akut alkavat yllättäen tyhjenemään ennen aikojaan  :Leveä hymy:  Tuo olisi nykytekniikalla toteutettavissa helposti. Pyöristäkin saadaan vaivatta nykyään alle 6 kiloisia, joten piilotetun sähkämoottorin ja akun paino ei nostaisi painoa paljonkaan yli 6.8kg.

----------


## vetooo

> ei kai tuo mikään kovin iso ylläri ollut... mutta on varmaan aika montaa urheilijaa jännittänyt, että koska ne sen testin saa ja nalli napsahtaa... Bernard Kohlhan yllättyi ettei puolet TDF2008 kuskeistä saanut bannia.



Eikös ne analysoineet Tourin 2008 testit uudelleen? Muistaakseni siitä ei ole kulunut kovinkaan kauaa.

----------


## petri ok

Mitäköhän Landis nyt kertoo?




> _Cyclingnews.com_ has been sent a letter purportedly from Floyd  Landis to a senior cycling official with revelations of drug use in  cycling in the period up to his Tour de France victory. We are awaiting  responses from individuals involved and hope to bring you full details  shortly.



Voipi tietty olla sitä itteänsä. Voi olla jotain totta, vaan eipä tosta jutusta muuta irti saanu. Ehkä kaveri on jotain d-vitamiinin käytöstä kertonu, mutta lehti ei vielä mitään kerro

----------


## Johan Moraal

> Mekaanista douppausta?:
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/uci-...torised-doping
> 
> Pitääpä alkaa tarkkailla, jos sähkövaihteisten pyörien akut alkavat yllättäen tyhjenemään ennen aikojaan  Tuo olisi nykytekniikalla toteutettavissa helposti. Pyöristäkin saadaan vaivatta nykyään alle 6 kiloisia, joten piilotetun sähkämoottorin ja akun paino ei nostaisi painoa paljonkaan yli 6.8kg.



 


Nykytekniikalla tämä menee näin  :Hymy:

----------


## Sianluka

> Mekaanista douppausta?:
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/uci-...torised-doping
> 
> Pitääpä alkaa tarkkailla, jos sähkövaihteisten pyörien akut alkavat yllättäen tyhjenemään ennen aikojaan  Tuo olisi nykytekniikalla toteutettavissa helposti. Pyöristäkin saadaan vaivatta nykyään alle 6 kiloisia, joten piilotetun sähkämoottorin ja akun paino ei nostaisi painoa paljonkaan yli 6.8kg.



 Moottori laitetaan pystyputkeen ja akselin kautta antaa voimaa keskiöön, tehoapua saa noin 100 wattia pitkän kisan alkuvaiheisiin. Lopussa kuski vaihtaa "normaaliin" pyörään ja ajaa loppuratkaisut paremmin voimin.

----------


## Deve

Vaikka Floydin uskottavuus on ehkä juuri nyt nollissa niin aika paljon yksityiskohtiahan toi kertoo..Mitähän Lance ja Bruyneel miettii..Oisko kannattanut antaa Floydille soppari pariks vuodeksi Shackkiin niin ei ois keittäny ehkä yli

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000..._whats_news_us

----------


## Deve

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/print...604&type=story

Lisää Floydista. Harmi että ei kuulemma oo muita todisteita, sana sanaa vastaan vain. Nähtäväksi jää miten lopulta käy ja mitä Floydilla on kerrottavaa. Ei se kyllä taida vaatia kun yhden toisen kuskin tukemaan tarinaa niin on kunnon soppa valmiina.

----------


## Ola

Oho.

"Tästä tulee paha juttu, on sellainen tunne." -Komisario Palmu

----------


## TURISTI

OHO, douppaako ne sittenkin kaikki? O'ou, enpäs ois koskaan uskonut...
 :Hymy:

----------


## vetooo

Mä arvostan Landisin kaltaisia suolaajia. Juuri näin pitää toimia. Good job, Floyd!

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

Omituinen tunnustus. Ensin käy oikeutta oikein kunnolla, panee kaikki mahdollisesti säästämänsä rahansa siihen ja sitten huutaa kaiken julki. Mutta kaiketi se parempi näin on. No, kohta se Lance käryää.

----------


## Deve

> Omituinen tunnustus. Ensin käy oikeutta oikein kunnolla, panee kaikki mahdollisesti säästämänsä rahansa siihen ja sitten huutaa kaiken julki. Mutta kaiketi se parempi näin on. No, kohta se Lance käryää.



Floyd on tajunnut että ei enää voi saada huipputason talliin sopimusta ja hänellä ei ole mitään menetettävää. Eli sama se on kertoa koko totuus touhusta ja saada jonkunlainen mielenrauhan itselleen. Kummastelin että miksei Lance ottanut Floydia Radioshackkiin ajamaan pariksi vuodeksi ja tienamaan eläkerahojaan. Olisi ehkä kannattanut, koko tunnustus ois vältetty sillä. Nyt se paska osuu tuulettimeen sitten ihan kunnolla.

Eiköhän Armstongilla ole pian lakimiesarmeija viemässä pohjaa näiltä jutuilta..

----------


## vetooo

Olennainen kysymys tässä on se, löytyykö Landisilta mitään kättä pidempää. Ainakin Suomessa yhden henkilön pelkkä sana, ilman lisätodisteita, ei paljon paina oikeusjutuissa. Toivottavasti joku toinen entinen US Postal -kuski tulisi tukemaan Landista tässä casessa. Saataisiin lisäpohjaa Flloydin puheille, vaikka minulla ei ole mitään syytä epäillä, etteivätkö paljastukset pitäisi kutinsa.

----------


## asb

"Landis comes clean"  :Hymy:  Hyvä ESPN.

----------


## Blackspirit

http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/artikkeli/H.../1135256971911

----------


## TetedeCourse

KennyvanHummel
      Landis Well, four years after his positive  test, a book about innocence and decoding proc costs millions ... And  now even admit. # Wretch.

Odotan 'jännittyneenä' Lancen ja Johanin kommentteja

----------


## Hoobee

Tää on ihan tuttu kuvio,onhan näistä menty kai väärälle valallekkin,ja ei tarvi"ameriikkaan"asti mennä...toivotaan että hänelle löytys edes joku joka tulis myös tän jutun taakse.

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

Valitettavasti vähän luotto Landiksen juttuihin on mennyt. Vaikka puhuisi nyt doping-asioista totta nin täytyy kysyä että minkä vuoksi se nyt sitten tekee näin? Mitä on tapahtunut? Onko se yrittänyt kiristää tiedoillaan jotain nimeltämainitsematonta tahoa ja sitten kun on sanottu, että "mene sinä spede leukoinesi muualle" päättää sitten tehdä näin. Aika käsittämöntä mun mielestä että neljä vai viisi vuotta taistelu maineensa puolesta ja syyllisty tietomurtoihin ja ties muuhun ja sitten kun asia ei enää ketään edes kiinnosta, niin päättää tulla julkisuuteen.

----------


## J T K

Ihminen tekee epätoivoisena mitä ihmeellisimpiä asioita, ehkäpä nyt on jotain toivoa näkyvissä kun latelee oman totuuden julki. Mielenkiintoista joka tapauksessa ja ajankohtahan on mitä sopivin kun Kalifornian kierto on menossa.

----------


## asb

Nimetön internetkirjoittelija arvailee, että Armstrong kannusti Landista kalliiseen oikeusjuttuun ja tappion jälkeen sitten jätti kaverin yksin ongelmiensa kanssa, ettei vaan tule tahroja omaan paitaan ystävyyden kautta. Nyt entinen ystävä sitten "palkitsee luottamuksen."

----------


## Deve

Joskus muistelen lukeneeni huhuja että Floydilla olisi olemassa kuva tai kuvia USPS:n dopingtoiminnasta. Nyt nähdään onko nuo jutut totta, jos yksikin kuva löytyy niin voi olla aika kovaa kamaa tuo tarina sitten..

Tässä tuo Floydin kirje. Ihan mielenkiintosta luettavaa. Landiksen mukaan Armstrong antoi positiivisen näytteen Tour de Suissessa mutta Bruyneel sai rahalla häviämään tuon jutun.

----------


## Leopejo

Juu, mielenkiintoista luettavaa, mukaan lukien Verbruggenin korruptio.

----------


## vetooo

Landisin sänköpostiviesti liittyen dopingtunnustukseen.

http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=9YV8dMts

EDIT: Nähtävästi löytyi paria viestiä ylempää...

----------


## Poursuivant

> Joskus muistelen lukeneeni huhuja että Floydilla olisi olemassa kuva tai kuvia USPS:n dopingtoiminnasta. Nyt nähdään onko nuo jutut totta, jos yksikin kuva löytyy niin voi olla aika kovaa kamaa tuo tarina sitten..
> 
> Tässä tuo Floydin kirje. Ihan mielenkiintosta luettavaa. Landiksen mukaan Armstrong antoi positiivisen näytteen Tour de Suissessa mutta Bruyneel sai rahalla häviämään tuon jutun.



Samaa referoi juuri Peter Selin Eurosportilla. Jos nämä tiedot pitävät paikkansa, kuppi menee nurin paikassa jos toisessa. Landisin motiiveja tähän on tässä vaiheessa vaieka arvata. Tuskin kumminkaan omatunto painaa niin paljon... Ehkä raha laittaa huulet heilumaan, mene ja tiedä.

----------


## Deve

Peter ei hirveästi pitänyt tästä jutusta vissiin.."Hirveä paskaläjä" Näin se vaan on..tää homma tulee menemään vielä paljon rumemmaksi ennekuin tulee paremmaksi.

----------


## petri ok

Rajuja syytöksiä Flandisilta summataanpa tähän:
*1) Dopingin käyttäjiä:*
-George Hincapie (BMC)
-Lance Armstrong (RadioSchack)
-Chechu Rubiera (RadioSchack)
-Matthew White (DS Garminissa)
-michael Barry (Team Sky)
-Levi Leipheimer (RadioSchack)

*2) Dopingin välitys:*
Team RadioSchack pomo Johan Bruyneel
BMC pomo John Lelangue

*3) Lahjonta*
Bruyneel ja Vrubrugen

PS. Jos ei kaverin rahat ole vielä loppu, niin kohta on. UCI suunnittelee jo oikeustoimia, eikä siis edes tutki syytöksiä.




> Current UCI president Pat McQuaid was quick to deny that the  international federation had accepted funds to conceal information about  a positive test when contacted by _Cyclingnews_. “It’s  completely false and completely untrue and we’ve made contact with a  lawyer and will take appropriate action,” said McQuaid.

----------


## Sambody

> Rajuja syytöksiä Flandisilta summataanpa tähän:
> *1) Dopingin käyttäjiä:*
> -George Hincapie (BMC)
> -Lance Armstrong (RadioSchack)
> -Chechu Rubiera (RadioSchack)
> -Matthew White (DS Garminissa)
> -michael Barry (Team Sky)
> -Levi Leipheimer (RadioSchack)



Näiden lisäksi vielä koko muu US Postalin 2004 Tour joukkue

Jose Azevedo(Shackin sporttipäällikköjä)
Manuel Beltran(kärynnyt jo valmiiksi)
Benjamin Noval(Astana)
Viatcheslav Ekimov(Shackin sporttipäällikköjä)
Pavel Padrnos

----------


## apartanen

Tätäkin tullaan puimaan kuukausia tai vuosia kaiken maailman oikeuksissa, mutta dopingongelmaan tuskin on sittenkään minkäänlaista vaikutusta. Jos ja kun Landis puhuisikin totta, niin vastapuolella on sen verran paljon rahaa ja vaikutusvaltaa, että homma menee nurin, valitettavasti. Armstrong pistää uhkailukoneen käyntiin ja alkaa karmea loan heitto ja syytteitä sinkoilee suuntaan ja toiseen. Lisäksi UCI:n pesää on sotkettu. Monesti aiemminkin on nähty, että UCI on juuri niin pitkään objektiivinen kuin sitä ei sotketa "moisiin sikamaisuuksiin". Henkilökohtaisesti Hein Verbruggenilta voisi tuollaista herrasmiessopimusta odottaakin. Pahinta on kuitenkin se, että suuri yleisö pistää silmät kiinni ja sormet korviin ja niin homma unohtuu jossain vaiheessa.
Kuten ehkä ylläolevasta voi lukea, tilanne masentaa aika pahasti allekirjoittanutta. Ei niinkään tuo Landisin "kohupaljastus" vaan tuleva reaktio niin kanssakilpailijoiden, taustahenkilöiden ja kansainvälisen lajiliiton osalta.

----------


## petri ok

> Kuten ehkä ylläolevasta voi lukea, tilanne masentaa aika pahasti allekirjoittanutta. Ei niinkään tuo Landisin "kohupaljastus" vaan tuleva reaktio niin kanssakilpailijoiden, taustahenkilöiden ja kansainvälisen lajiliiton osalta.



Joo, eihän tästä paljastuksesta seuraa yhtään mitään. UCI:n tämänpäiväinen lehdistötiedote kertoo tylysti sen.




> Press release - Declarations made by Floyd  Landis: the UCI’s position 
>  Date:   20.05.2010
> The International Cycling Union has learned of the declarations  made by Mr Floyd Landis and published in the Wall Street Journal.  
> 
>   The UCI regrets that Mr Landis has publicly accused individuals  without allowing sufficient time for the relevant US authorities to  investigate.  
> 
>   An impartial investigation is a fundamental right, as Mr Landis will  understand having contested, for two years, the evidence of his breach  of the Anti-Doping Rules in 2006.  
> 
>   The UCI will leave it to the individuals accused by Mr Landis to take  the position they see fit with regards to this issue.  
> ...



Eli syytösten kohteeksi joutuneet voivat haastaa Landisin oikeuteen halutessaan, mutta UCI:a ei kiinnosta selvittää pitääkö Landisin väitteet paikkaansa.

----------


## Janu

Eikö se nyt ole päivän selvää jokaiselle täysijärkiselle, että joka ainoa äijä maailman top 100 pyöräilijästä käyttää kiellettyjä aineita.

P*rkeleenmoista teatteria koko touhu. Sallisivat kaikki aineet niin olis peli selvä.

----------


## leecher

Nyt olisi paikka siivota joukkokäryn muodossa hieman tuota pyöräilyn ryvettynyttä mainetta. Uusi alku ja nykyiset douppaajat sivuun pl. Cancellara (se ei käytä).
Tuliskohan tästä pyöräilyn "Lahden skandaali"? Mielenkiinnolla odottaen. Tuskinpa tuo Landis on noita omasta päästä keksinyt.

----------


## apartanen

> Nyt olisi paikka siivota joukkokäryn muodossa hieman tuota pyöräilyn ryvettynyttä mainetta. Uusi alku ja nykyiset douppaajat sivuun pl. Cancellara (se ei käytä).
> Tuliskohan tästä pyöräilyn "Lahden skandaali"? Mielenkiinnolla odottaen. Tuskinpa tuo Landis on noita omasta päästä keksinyt.



Lahden skandaali oli samanlainen kuin Festinan tapaus. Lahdessa Suomi (kai) ja Festinan tapauksessa Ranska otti opikseen muut ei. Vai meinaako joku, että hiihtäjät vetää kaurapuurolla sellaista vauhtia millä ne nyt hiihtää?

----------


## rhubarb

> Eikö se nyt ole päivän selvää jokaiselle täysijärkiselle, että joka ainoa äijä maailman top 100 pyöräilijästä käyttää kiellettyjä aineita.



Jokainen _on käyttänyt_ taitaa olla vähän lähempänä totuutta.

----------


## petri ok

UCI jo kommentoi, jotta heitä ei paljoa Landisin puheet kiinnosta, lakaistaan asia maton alle. 

Nyt sitten WADA antaakin ymmärtää, että asia tutkitaan ja kehottaa kaikkia muitakin avautumaan.





> *Statement from WADA President on Floyd Landis Allegations*
> 
> *May  20, 2010*
> 
> *Following numerous requests for comment, WADA issued the  following statement from its President John Fahey in relation to  reported allegations recently made by US cyclist Floyd Landis:
> *
> “WADA is aware of the serious allegations made by Mr Landis. We are very  interested in learning more about this matter and we will liaise with  the United States Anti-Doping Agency (USADA) and any other authority  with appropriate jurisdiction to get to the heart of the issues raised.  WADA looks forward to these further investigations and enquiries by  those responsible.
> 
> “Generally speaking, WADA encourages everyone with knowledge of banned  practices in sport, including athletes who were caught cheating and who  denied the evidence for years, to be forthcoming in disclosing the  information they may have to the proper authorities. This will further  contribute to clean sport and strengthen existing anti-doping programs  for the good of clean athletes worldwide.”



Ehkä jotain toivoa siis on, että Landisin avautuminen d-vitamiinin käytöstä, aikaansaa jonkin sortin puhdistustoimia.

----------


## ketju44

Heti kun Lance käryää ( kuten oikein olisi ) vedän persekännin ja nauran makeesti  :Leveä hymy:  Joo , joo. Älkää alkako itkeen  :Vink:

----------


## kanttiinin tollo

> Heti kun Lance käryää ( kuten oikein olisi ) vedän persekännin ja nauran makeesti  Joo , joo. Älkää alkako itkeen



Lancehan on puhdas! Vain puhdas urheilija voi niin ylivoimaisesti päihittää täpötäyteen doupatut Ullrichit sun muut vuosi toisensa perään!!! Case closed!  :Cool:

----------


## Deve

Tässä ois Vaughtersilla nyt paikka näyttää että on tosissaan puheidensa kanssa puhtaammasta pyöräilystä, Hamilton on toinen jolla ei oo mitään menetettävää enää. Nyt vaan ne suut auki niin lörähtää amerikan puolella monelta löysät housuun.

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

UCI:n lausunto ihmetyttää mutta toisaalta, mitä oikeastaan voidaan olettaa kun paljastuksen tehnyt jamppa on venkoillut useamman vuoden. Pitäisikö sitä ihan yllättäen ottaa kaikki tosissaan. Mutta, jos landiksen jutut on totta, niin jamppa voisi tehdä hyvät rahat kirjalla jossa kertoisi asiat puhki. Mä ainakin sen ostaisin, voisi olla mielenkiintoista luettavaa. Siitä sitten elokuvaoikeudet ja leffassa loppukohtauksessa Landis ajaa kuulusaa douppietappia ja maaliin tullessa sinatra laulaa "I did it my way".

----------


## YT

Synnitön heittäköön ensimmäisen haasteen.

----------


## apartanen

> uci:n lausunto ihmetyttää mutta toisaalta, mitä oikeastaan voidaan olettaa kun paljastuksen tehnyt jamppa on venkoillut useamman vuoden. Pitäisikö sitä ihan yllättäen ottaa kaikki tosissaan. Mutta, jos landiksen jutut on totta, niin jamppa voisi tehdä hyvät rahat kirjalla jossa kertoisi asiat puhki. Mä ainakin sen ostaisin, voisi olla mielenkiintoista luettavaa. Siitä sitten elokuvaoikeudet ja leffassa loppukohtauksessa landis ajaa kuulusaa douppietappia ja maaliin tullessa sinatra laulaa "i did it my way".



 :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## jvp

http://yle.fi/urheilu/lajit/muut/201...tml?origin=rss

_"- Meillä ei ole mitään piiloteltavaa. Tässä on hänen sanansa meidän sanaa vastaan. Minä pidän meidän sanastamme ja uskottavuudestamme, Armstrong kertoi."_

Läänssin kommentti asiaan. Luottoa tuntuu olevan omaan vaikutusvaltaansa.

----------


## PHI

Jotenkin vaan uskon Landiksen puhuvan täyttä totta. Voi että kun löytyisi kovia aihetodisteita väitteitä tukemaan. "Foto olis kiva"...meinaan noista USPS-joukkodouppaussessiosta  :Kieli pitkällä:  Nyt Landis lyöt vain ne päiväkirjat tiskiin ja sitten otetaan tekstien musteesta ikämääritys...

----------


## Deve

> Landis went on to say that Armstrong had heard about previous e-mail exchanges between Landis and USA Cycling officials regarding his claims of doping. In an attempt to silence Landis after the Tour of Gila, Landis claims Armstrong called Dr. Kay, Landis' good friend and title sponsor of his current team, and made veiled threats about revoking Dr. Kay's doctor's license for misdiagnosing Landis' mental health.Landis' response was to say he should take aim at Landis himself and not his friends.
> 
> http://www.versus.com/blogs/2010-cyc...andis-advance/



Ja saman jutun mukaan Floyd ois valmis lähtemään oikeuteen. Taitaa löytyä vähän muutakin kuin vain pelkkää puhetta. Ei tartte kaikkia kortteja heti paljastaa, antaa äijien ensin puhua ittensä pussiin ja sitten näyttää kortit.

----------


## PHI

Juuri näin. Nyt alkoi meikäläinen pitämään peukkuja, että Landiksella on tosiaan jotain todella rajuja todisteita lyötäväksi pöytään sitten oikeuden istunnossa.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Lassen vastaus:

VISALIA, Calif. -- Lance Armstrong dismissed claims by Floyd Landis  that Armstrong had been involved in doping during his cycling career.


"*I  have nothing to hide,"* Armstrong said at a hastily called news  conference outside of his bus prior to the fifth stage of the Tour of  California, which Armstrong is competing in.


Armstrong added: "*I  think history speaks for itself here."*
With his longtime coach  Johan Bruyneel standing next to him, Armstrong said Landis seemingly  pointed the finger at everyone still involved in the sport.

*
"We  have nothing to hide,"* Armstrong said. *"We have nothing to run from."*
Landis,  who was stripped of the 2006 Tour de France title after failing a drug  test, admitted Wednesday to ESPN.com's Bonnie D. Ford that he had used  performance-enhancing drugs for most of his career as a professional  road cyclist. He also claimed that Armstrong and Bruyneel paid an  International Cycling Union official to cover-up a test in 2002 after  Armstrong purportedly tested positive for the blood-boosting drug EPO.


E-mails  obtained by ESPN and other media outlets showed Landis sent e-mails to  cycling and anti-doping officials over the past few weeks, implicating  dozens of other athletes, including seven-time Tour de France winner  Armstrong; team management and owners; and officials of the sport's  national and international governing bodies.


*"He put everyone in  the crosshairs, not just himself,"* Armstrong said. "*The guy in the  yellow jersey in this race [current Tour of California leader Dave  Zabriskie] is in the crosshairs and that's not by accident."*


Among  the charges in the e-mails were that Armstrong had provided Landis with  erythropoietin (commonly known as EPO) and that he had worked with  Armstrong's personal trainer. Landis also said he and Armstrong  discussed the efficacy of the then-newly developed test for EPO in 2002.


Armstrong  has long been dogged by accusations that he used performance-enhancing  drugs, but no anti-doping authority has ever confirmed that he tested  positive.
*"I'd say I am a little surprised but I am not,"*  Armstrong said Thursday. He also said that Landis has been threatening  to make the e-mails public *"for a long time."*


He said he isn't  interested in pursuing legal action against Landis.
*"Legal action  takes time and a lot of money. I've sued a few people in my time  successfully. I don't have to do that again,"* Armstrong said.
Armstrong  also said that Landis' story has changed after two years of claiming  his innocence.


*"It's our word against his word,"* Armstrong said.  *"I like our word. We like our credibility. Floyd lost his credibility a  long time ago."*

----------


## apartanen

Tuo on taas ihan tuota perusLancea. Toivottavasti Landisilla on jotain todistetta sanoilleen niin saadaan jotain tolkkua tähän paskakasaan.

----------


## KLA

> He said he isn't  interested in pursuing legal action against Landis.
> *"Legal action  takes time and a lot of money. I've sued a few people in my time  successfully. I don't have to do that again,"* Armstrong said.[/B]



Heh... kuka yllättyi, ettei Lance halua lähteä oikeuteen. Taitaa jätkä tietää, että Landisilla on jotain takataskussa... Kuka esittäisi Ameriikassa, tuossa oikeudenkäyntien luvatussa maassa, tuollaisia suoria syytöksiä kenellekään julkisuuden henkilölle ilman vahvoja todisteita?

----------


## Sambody

Pakkohan se on toivoa, että Landiksella on jotain kättä pitempää tukenaan. Ei sillä, että haluisin loata Armstrongin maineen vaan pikemminkin siksi, että vituttaa tälläiset avautumiset ilman mitään pohjaa syytöksille. Toki hyvää viihdettä printatussa muodossa, mutta ne voidaankin säästää niihin omiin muistelmiin.

Ja vielä tuotakin enemmän pistää ärräpäitä lentelemään tuo korruptio paska. Voi jumalauta, jos on totta. Okei aika usein on kuuluisa money talks and bullshit walks, mutta olisi se kivaa kun ne säännöt olisivat kaikille samat.

----------


## ketju44

> Synnitön heittäköön ensimmäisen haasteen.



Ne hommat kuuluu haastemiehelle  :Vink:

----------


## Ola

Landisin uskottavuus on kyllä aika kyseenalainen:

- jäi kiinni testosteronin käytöstä
- ensin kielsi tietty kuten asiaan kuuluu
- sitten syytti viskipaukkuja
- päälle roiskutetua vettä
- labran virheitä
- pitkä oikeustaistelu aiheesta, jonka Landis hävisi
- eikös se vielä jäänyt kiinni tietomurrosta dopinglabraan (en jaksa kaivaa faktoja tästä, vedän ulkomuistista)?
- nyt sitten tunnustaa dopingin käytön

Kait sillä on jotain kättä pidempää sitten, jää muuten vaan huuteluksi. Eikä taida omat päiväkirjat riittää, kait sitä voi satuja kertoa, tarvis olla oikeita todisteita.

----------


## petri ok

En oikein osaa sanoa, miten suhtautuisin Landisin paljastuksiin. Mutta jotain voin sanoa kommenteista.

UCIn presidentti Pat McQuaid oli nopein kommentoija. Hän totesi heti kaikki Landisin väitteet täydeksi paskanjauhamiseksi. Kysymys kuuluukin - Miksi? Kuinka ollakaan Landis väitti, että Bruyneel olisi lahjonut UCIn aikaisemman pomon Hein Vrubruggenin ja saanut Lassen doping-käryn lakaistuksi maton alle. Väite on niin uskomaton, että olisi voinut olettaa, että väitteeseen olisi vastattu siten, että väite on tutkittu ja todettu paikkansa pitämättömäksi, olisi voitu mainita, että Verbruggeniin on oltu yhteydessä. Mutta Patin vastine tuli niin nopeasti, ettei asiaa edes ole voitu tutkia. UCIn pesä on siis puhdas. 

Asiassa on yhtäläisyyksiä UCIn ja AFLD:n kiistaan, kukaan ei saa epäillä UCIa, kaikki UCIa vastaan esitetyt väitteet ovat jo lähtökohdiltaan virheellisiä. UCI ei tee virheitä. Ja miksi UCI toteaa heti, ettei Landisin väitteitä tarvitse edes tutkia. Herää kysymyksiä.

Pian UCIn kommenttien jälkeen WADA toivotti Landisin paljastukset tervetulleiksi ja toivoivat lisätietoja, he myös toivottivat kaikkien muidenkin aikaisemmin douppauksensa kiistäneiden esiintuloa. Ero UCIn ja WADAn suhtautumisessa on uskomattoman suuri. 
Herää kysymys, mistä nämä erilaiset suhtautumiset väitteisiin kertovat. WADA haluaa tutkia onko syytteissä mitään perää, UCI ei. Toki kannattaa pitää mielessä, että Landis ei ole (vielä) esittänyt mitään todisteita.

UCI ja LA ovat tähän mennessä keskittyneet mustamaalaamaan väitteiden esittäjää. Kieltämättä Landis ei ole kaikkein uskottavin todistaja, mutta... Suomessakin K-P Kyrö piti turpansa kiinni pitkään jonkun herrasmiessopimuksen takia, mutta sitten avautui.

Olivat siis Landisin väitteet valheita tai sitten totuus, no ei sillä ole merkitystä, vaan sillä ja ainoastaan sillä on merkitystä, että ne väitteet tutkitaan ja sitten vasta tiedetään tai ainakin kyetään jotain todistamaan.

----------


## OJ

Ettei vaan olisi totuus tarua ihmeellisempää. Mitäs näitä on...Willy Voet, Paul Kimmage, Filippo Simeoni, Frankie Andreu, Bernard Kohl, Thomas Frei ja nyt Landis. Näiden ja kaikkien käryjen valossa UCI näyttää lähinnä naurettavalta noine lausuntoineen.

Ehkä olisi isompi veren päästö paikallaan..."pun intended". Jos se tarkoittaa sponsorien katoamista pyöräilystä, niin ehkä se on sitten se tarpeen. Tai sitten pitää vaan antaa homman olla ja haistattaa pitkät koko korruptoituneelle olympialiikkeelle. Tai niin moni kansallinen organisaatio imee olympianisää, että UCI menisi nurin siinä vaiheessa kun koittaisi tehdä pesäeroa ölympialaisiin ja ölympialaisten sivutuotteena tulevaan WADA:n.

Väittäisin, että ahdistaminen ei olisi edes alkanut jos fillariproffia ei olisi otettu mukaan olympialaisiin.

----------


## buhvalo

Taitaapi nytten kakki roiskua ihan urkalla kun pissat on jo kuivuneet. Bryneelin 0 taitaa puhjeta.  :Hymy:

----------


## Eso

> Ero UCIn ja WADAn suhtautumisessa on uskomattoman suuri. 
> Herää kysymys, mistä nämä erilaiset suhtautumiset väitteisiin kertovat.



Esim. siitä, että ko. puulaakeilla on aika tavalla erilainen missio urheilun saralla? Wada hoitaa perustehtäväänsä, kun UCI ui vanhoissa liemissään.

Tämä toteamus tosin myy huonosti, joten palataan aiheeseen ja isoihin kirjaimiin..

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

UCI:n kommentit kyllä ymmärtää kun tajuaa mitä seuraamuksia sillä olisi jos Landikset väitteet voitaisiin näyttää toteen. Siis tulilinjalla on kaveri joka voitti SYÖVÄN ja TOF:n seitsemän kertaa peräkkäin ja joka on muutenkin ihan vitun kiva jätkä. Lance jos todistettavasti liitettäisiin dopinkiin niin se tarkoittaisi UCI:n kannalta aivan totaalista katastrofia. Varsinkin jos doping-käryjä on lakaistu maton alle. Suuren yleisön silmissä Lance on kuitenkin niin iso idoli ja pyöräilyn vuoksi puolestapuhuja.

Siis jos Lance käryäisi näiden paljastusten vuoksi, seuraamukset olisi miljoona luokkaa. En sitten tiedä miten sponssisopimuksissa nykyään on dopinkipykälä eli miten pitkään rahoja voisi vaatia takaisin. Lance ainakin käänsi jonkin sponssin kanssa useista miljoonista oikeutta aikoinaan kun oli jotain dopinkijuttua.

Jotenkin tuntuu että pyöräily on dopinkin suhteen yksi helvetin mätä omena. Koko ajan tähtiä tai entisiä tähtiä käryää tai tunnustaa ja samat jampat porskuttaa johtotehtävissä tiimeissä ja organisaatioissa. Tuossa muutamassa topiikissa on jotkut kysellyt että miksi pyöräilystä uutisoidaan suomessa vain ne dopingkäryt. No, sitä voi jokainen omassa itsessään funtsia. Kannattaako tällaista lajia edes näyttää televisiosta kun lajin suurimman kisan voittajat arvotaan kisan jälkeen kun dopingkäryjä tulee vasemmalta ja oikealta.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

http://www.cycle-smart.com/blog/2010...etty-boy-floyd

----------


## Deve

> UCI:n kommentit kyllä ymmärtää kun tajuaa mitä seuraamuksia sillä olisi jos Landikset väitteet voitaisiin näyttää toteen. Siis tulilinjalla on kaveri joka voitti SYÖVÄN ja TOF:n seitsemän kertaa peräkkäin ja joka on muutenkin ihan vitun kiva jätkä. Lance jos todistettavasti liitettäisiin dopinkiin niin se tarkoittaisi UCI:n kannalta aivan totaalista katastrofia. Varsinkin jos doping-käryjä on lakaistu maton alle. Suuren yleisön silmissä Lance on kuitenkin niin iso idoli ja pyöräilyn vuoksi puolestapuhuja.
> 
> Siis jos Lance käryäisi näiden paljastusten vuoksi, seuraamukset olisi miljoona luokkaa. En sitten tiedä miten sponssisopimuksissa nykyään on dopinkipykälä eli miten pitkään rahoja voisi vaatia takaisin. Lance ainakin käänsi jonkin sponssin kanssa useista miljoonista oikeutta aikoinaan kun oli jotain dopinkijuttua.
> 
> Jotenkin tuntuu että pyöräily on dopinkin suhteen yksi helvetin mätä omena. Koko ajan tähtiä tai entisiä tähtiä käryää tai tunnustaa ja samat jampat porskuttaa johtotehtävissä tiimeissä ja organisaatioissa. Tuossa muutamassa topiikissa on jotkut kysellyt että miksi pyöräilystä uutisoidaan suomessa vain ne dopingkäryt. No, sitä voi jokainen omassa itsessään funtsia. Kannattaako tällaista lajia edes näyttää televisiosta kun lajin suurimman kisan voittajat arvotaan kisan jälkeen kun dopingkäryjä tulee vasemmalta ja oikealta.



UCI on aivan läpimätä. Viime vuosina homma on mennyt niin että pieniä tuntemattomia kuskeja käräytetään silloin tällöin jotta näyttää että järjestelmä toimisi. Oikeasti UCI ei halua isojen nimien kärähtävän tai niitä käryjä julkisuuteen, taitavat pelätä että sponsorit kaikkoaa lajista ja huipputason pyöräily kuolee. Landis avasin pelin, nyt pitää muiden seurata perästä jos ollaan oikeasti puhtaamman pyöräilyn asialla (Vaughters ja Garmin), puhe on halpaa, nyt pitää löytyä niitä tekoja.

Vaughters, Hamilton, Andreu ainakin voisivat avata sen suunsa ja tukea Landiksen tarinaa. Niinkuin aikasemmin kirjoitin niin touhu menee vielä paljon rumemmaksi ennekuin alkaa mennä paremmaksi. Sponsorit ja raha jos häviää lajista ei hävitä tätä lajia kuitenkaan yhtään mihinkään, kisoja tulee aina olemaan.

Täältä löytyy Andreun ja Vaughtersin nettikeskustelu, ehkä mielenkiintoisin kohta on tämä:





> *FDREU:*  how do they sneak it in, or keep it until needed 
> *FDREU:*  i'm sure it's not with the truck in the frig 
> *Cyclevaughters:*  motorcycle - refridgerated panniers 
> *Cyclevaughters:*  on the rest day 
> *Cyclevaughters:*  floyd has a photo of the thing

----------


## vetooo

> Vaughters, Hamilton, Andreu ainakin voisivat avata sen suunsa ja tukea Landiksen tarinaa.



Hamilton ei ainakaan tule avaamaan suutaan, kun on pitkästä aikaa saanut oman terveytensä tasapainoon ja elämänsä suht raiteille. Hän antaa nykyisin ilmaisia valmennusvinkkejä (siis kilpailullisia) pyöräilyyn ja thriathloniin.

Ja mistä tuo Andeun ja Vaughtersin nettikeskustelu on onnistuttu kaappaamaan? Tuskin kaksikko puhuisi tuollaisia asioita kaikkien nähtävillä.

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

> Hamilton ei ainakaan tule avaamaan suutaan, kun on pitkästä aikaa saanut oman terveytensä tasapainoon ja elämänsä suht raiteille. Hän antaa nykyisin ilmaisia valmennusvinkkejä (siis kilpailullisia) pyöräilyyn ja thriathloniin.
> 
> Ja mistä tuo Andeun ja Vaughtersin nettikeskustelu on onnistuttu kaappaamaan? Tuskin kaksikko puhuisi tuollaisia asioita kaikkien nähtävillä.



Serverilokeja ehkä? Tai suuri osa chatti softista tekee lokia paikalliselle koneelle joten jos irkkaa julkisella koneella eikä tajua käydä tuhoamassa lokeja, niin siellähän ne on kaikkien luettavissa kirjaston yleiskoneen kovolla. Tai haittaohjelma. Onhan näitä keinoja.

----------


## Deve

> Ja mistä tuo Andeun ja Vaughtersin nettikeskustelu on onnistuttu kaappaamaan? Tuskin kaksikko puhuisi tuollaisia asioita kaikkien nähtävillä.



Sitä en kyllä tiedä miten noiden kahden välinen keskutelu on saatu kaikkien nähtäville, mutta tommosta löyty vaan..

----------


## Ola

> UCI on aivan läpimätä. Viime vuosina homma on mennyt niin että pieniä tuntemattomia kuskeja käräytetään silloin tällöin jotta näyttää että järjestelmä toimisi. Oikeasti UCI ei halua isojen nimien kärähtävän tai niitä käryjä julkisuuteen, taitavat pelätä että sponsorit kaikkoaa lajista ja huipputason pyöräily kuolee.



Danilo di Luca, Ivan Basso, Jan Ulrich, Bjarne Riis, Ricco, Vinokourov...

Onhan noita tunnettuja jäänyt aika kasa kiinni/suljettu kilpailuista. Mun mielestä pyöräilyssä tulee aika paljon käryjä, paljos esim. tennispelaajia ja futareita on kärynnyt? Tällä hetkellä noi käryt varmaan tekee hallaa pyöräilylle, mutta toivon mukaan vähän pitemmällä tähtäimellä parantaa pyöräilyn mainetta. Tosin luulin jo että 1998 Festinaskandaali olis ollut selvä suunnanmuuttaja dopingissa, mutta p*skan marjat. Riski jäädä kiinni on ollut häviävän pieni.

----------


## Deve

> Danilo di Luca, Ivan Basso, Jan Ulrich, Bjarne Riis, Ricco, Vinokourov...
> 
> Onhan noita tunnettuja jäänyt aika kasa kiinni/suljettu kilpailuista. Mun mielestä pyöräilyssä tulee aika paljon käryjä, paljos esim. tennispelaajia ja futareita on kärynnyt? Tällä hetkellä noi käryt varmaan tekee hallaa pyöräilylle, mutta toivon mukaan vähän pitemmällä tähtäimellä parantaa pyöräilyn mainetta. Tosin luulin jo että 1998 Festinaskandaali olis ollut selvä suunnanmuuttaja dopingissa, mutta p*skan marjat. Riski jäädä kiinni on ollut häviävän pieni.



Basso ja Ullrich ei ikinä kärynnyt. Riis tunnusti. AFLD taisi napata Riccon, Vinosta en ole varma. Tänä kesänähän ei sitten AFLD saa testata vaan UCI hoitaa testauksen.

----------


## asb

> Mun mielestä pyöräilyssä tulee aika paljon käryjä, paljos esim. tennispelaajia ja futareita on kärynnyt?



Futiksessa ja lätkässä ei tule käryjä, vaan sydänkohtauksia terveille nuorille urheilijoille.

----------


## rhubarb

Kuka sitä nyt lätkää varten jaksaisi doupata, eihän sitä edes pelata kuin jossain kahdeksassa maassa? Futarit pärjää Hart Sportilla.

----------


## Kal Pedal

> lätkässä ei tule käryjä



 Ainakin NHL:än "doping-ohjelma" nyt tunnetusti on ihan pelkkä vitsi. Montako kiloa lihasta tämä yksi Leijona-sankari aikoinaan lisäsikään siellä vuodessa? Kaurapuurolla vaan, tietty.

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

Kyllä pyöräilyllä on normaaleiden ihmisten silmissä aivan pellemaine ja tuskin se siitä mitenkään paranee lähiaikoina. Koko pyöräilykilpailuiden luonne on jo sellainen että kielii että siellä ei voi ajaa puhtaasti. Siis haloo, jotain kolme viikkosia kilpailuita joissa ajetaan keskimäärin jotain 5 tuntia päivässä 40 keskarilla tai yli. Jos se normijärjellä ajateltuna tuntuu mahdottomalta ilman dopingia niin kyllähän se loppujen lopuksi sitä on.

Pyöräilyssä pitäisi ottaa mukaan kolmannen osapuolen rankaiseminen eli yksinkertaisesti niin, että jos tallissa on vaikka kaksi dopingkäryä, voidaan olettaa että tallin johtaja ja/tai lääkäri tiesivät asiasta. Joten näille henkilöille sitten tukevasta tai mahdollistavasta toiminnasta toimintakielto. Ei olisi enää mitään kannustamista aineiden käyttöön tai sormien läpi katsomista koska oma ura olisi siinä vaarassa. Tällä hetkellähän se on sitä että vaikka talli kehottaisi käyttämään aineita niin käryn käydessä vain ja ainoastaan urheilija kantaa vastuun. Toinen hyvä keino voisi olla tallille ajokielto eli jos käry käy, niin automaattisesti kuukausi kilpailukieltoa eli kukaan ei aja kilpaa jos yksi käryää. Tosin tour voisi olla aika autio paikka tän jälkeen. Mutta uskosin että alkaisi mennä viesti läpi ja jos ei olisi mennäkseen niin sitten saisi mun puolesta olla ajamatta niitä kisoja.

----------


## kijas

> Kyllä pyöräilyllä on normaaleiden ihmisten silmissä aivan pellemaine ja tuskin se siitä mitenkään paranee lähiaikoina. Koko pyöräilykilpailuiden luonne on jo sellainen että kielii että siellä ei voi ajaa puhtaasti. Siis haloo, jotain kolme viikkosia kilpailuita joissa ajetaan keskimäärin jotain 5 tuntia päivässä 40 keskarilla tai yli. Jos se normijärjellä ajateltuna tuntuu mahdottomalta ilman dopingia niin kyllähän se loppujen lopuksi sitä on.
> 
> Pyöräilyssä pitäisi ottaa mukaan kolmannen osapuolen rankaiseminen eli yksinkertaisesti niin, että jos tallissa on vaikka kaksi dopingkäryä, voidaan olettaa että tallin johtaja ja/tai lääkäri tiesivät asiasta. Joten näille henkilöille sitten tukevasta tai mahdollistavasta toiminnasta toimintakielto. Ei olisi enää mitään kannustamista aineiden käyttöön tai sormien läpi katsomista koska oma ura olisi siinä vaarassa. Tällä hetkellähän se on sitä että vaikka talli kehottaisi käyttämään aineita niin käryn käydessä vain ja ainoastaan urheilija kantaa vastuun. Toinen hyvä keino voisi olla tallille ajokielto eli jos käry käy, niin automaattisesti kuukausi kilpailukieltoa eli kukaan ei aja kilpaa jos yksi käryää. Tosin tour voisi olla aika autio paikka tän jälkeen. Mutta uskosin että alkaisi mennä viesti läpi ja jos ei olisi mennäkseen niin sitten saisi mun puolesta olla ajamatta niitä kisoja.



Tuossa on ideaa. Olisi mukava nähdä ketkä olisivat siellä kärjessä jos doping saataisiin kitkettyä pois. Kuulostaa utopialta mutta aina voi haaveilla.

----------


## KLA

> Mun mielestä pyöräilyssä tulee aika paljon käryjä, paljos esim. tennispelaajia ja futareita on kärynnyt?



Taitaa tenniksessä ja futiksessa olla tekniikka "kertaluokkaa" suuremmassa roolissa kuin pyöräilyssä ja tekniikkaa on vaikea doupata...

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

> Kannatetaan. Olisi mukava nähdä ketkä olisivat siellä kärjessä jos doping saataisiin kitkettyä pois. Kuulostaa utopialta mutta aina voi haaveilla.



Rissanen?

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

> Taitaa tenniksessä ja futiksessa olla tekniikka "kertaluokkaa" suuremmassa roolissa kuin pyöräilyssä ja tekniikkaa on vaikea doupata...



Tää on ehkä yleisimpiä harhakäsityksiä. Siis futiksessa ja tenniksessä pitää juosta ja liikkua siinä missä pyöräilyssäkin jos aikoo olla huippu ja hyvä. Se näkyy pelkästään jo harjoittelussa eli jos tennispelaaja tai futari pystyy harjoittelemaan enemmän koska fyysisesti se on mahdollista, niin se alkaa näkymään myös tekniikan puolella. Bodari voi tehdä EPO:n avulla enemmän salilla treeniä, uimari uida enemmän, futari tehdä tukevia harjoituksia ja itse tekniikkaa enemmän ja niin edelleen. Aika moni niinsanotusti tekninen laji kutienkin vaatii aika rautaisen kunnon siellä pohjalla - ei jossain jaliksessa pelkällä tekniikalla pärjää jos ei pysty juoksemaan koko peli aikaa tarvittavaa nopeutta. Miten se jääkiekko duupa sen sanoikaan: "kun liike loppuu niin peli on hävitty" ja siihen liikkeen loppumiseen vaikuttaa aika pitkälle kunto ja palautumiskyky. Kovakuntonen jamppa jaksaa vääntää tilanteissa enemmän, pitemmin ja kovemmin. Tai kuten suomen jaliksen maajoukkue, näyttää että seisoisivat kädet taskussa siellä kentällä kun sakut ja britit pyörittää.

----------


## OJ

> Kyllä pyöräilyllä on normaaleiden ihmisten silmissä aivan pellemaine ja tuskin se siitä mitenkään paranee lähiaikoina. Koko pyöräilykilpailuiden luonne on jo sellainen että kielii että siellä ei voi ajaa puhtaasti. Siis haloo, jotain kolme viikkosia kilpailuita joissa ajetaan keskimäärin jotain 5 tuntia päivässä 40 keskarilla tai yli. Jos se normijärjellä ajateltuna tuntuu mahdottomalta ilman dopingia niin kyllähän se loppujen lopuksi sitä on.
> 
> Pyöräilyssä pitäisi ottaa mukaan kolmannen osapuolen rankaiseminen eli yksinkertaisesti niin, että jos tallissa on vaikka kaksi dopingkäryä, voidaan olettaa että tallin johtaja ja/tai lääkäri tiesivät asiasta. Joten näille henkilöille sitten tukevasta tai mahdollistavasta toiminnasta toimintakielto. Ei olisi enää mitään kannustamista aineiden käyttöön tai sormien läpi katsomista koska oma ura olisi siinä vaarassa. Tällä hetkellähän se on sitä että vaikka talli kehottaisi käyttämään aineita niin käryn käydessä vain ja ainoastaan urheilija kantaa vastuun. Toinen hyvä keino voisi olla tallille ajokielto eli jos käry käy, niin automaattisesti kuukausi kilpailukieltoa eli kukaan ei aja kilpaa jos yksi käryää. Tosin tour voisi olla aika autio paikka tän jälkeen. Mutta uskosin että alkaisi mennä viesti läpi ja jos ei olisi mennäkseen niin sitten saisi mun puolesta olla ajamatta niitä kisoja.



Ja silti porukka douppaisi aivan satavarmasti. Persaukiset tiimit eivät varmaan kykenisi, mutta ison rahan tiimit jatkaisivat totutulla linjalla. Miksi pelätä sanktioita jos ei jää kiinni?

Palkintorahat pois ja 30-45 minuutin karanteeni ennen joka lähtöä, jonka aikana otetaan näytteet. Tietty jotain GW 1516 ja vastaavia lääkkeitä voisi vetää edelleen ihan huoleti, mutta niin voisi vetää vaikka rangaistukset olisivat kuinka kovia.

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

Emmä tiiä mitä merkitystä palkintorahoilla on. Paljonko ammattilaistalleja oikeasti rahoitetaan palkintorahoilla vai meneekö ne loppupeleissä sitten tulospalkkoihin ja bonuksiin. Mun käsittääkseni ammattilasipyöräilijät on mannekiineja jotka keikistelee kireissä vaatteissa joissa on sponssin logoja ja sponssi  maksaa suurimmaksi osaksi tallin pyörittämisen. Kyseessä on siis mainostilan myymistä ja se pyöräily on loppupeleissä vain sivutoimintaa jossa se näkyvyys sponssille annetaan. No, amatöörikisoihin se saattaisi vaikuttaa mutta tuskin "ammattilaisjuttuihin".

----------


## asb

> Taitaa tenniksessä ja futiksessa olla tekniikka "kertaluokkaa" suuremmassa roolissa kuin pyöräilyssä ja tekniikkaa on vaikea doupata...



Muistaakseni oon parikin kertaa kuullut lätkäpelaajan suusta sellaisen selityksen, että "vikassa erässä vastustaja vaan jaksoi paremmin."

Montako tervettä nuorta jääkiekonpelaajaa on kuollut sydänkohtaukseen viimeisen parin vuoden aikana? Entä jos lasketaan pelkästään Venäjän liigat?


En hurrannut kevätklassikoita katsellessa, kun venäläisiä pyöräilijöitä ja talleja oli irtiotoissa joka päivä.

----------


## petri ok

> Emmä tiiä mitä merkitystä palkintorahoilla on. Paljonko ammattilaistalleja oikeasti rahoitetaan palkintorahoilla vai meneekö ne loppupeleissä sitten tulospalkkoihin ja bonuksiin. Mun käsittääkseni ammattilasipyöräilijät on mannekiineja jotka keikistelee kireissä vaatteissa joissa on sponssin logoja ja sponssi  maksaa suurimmaksi osaksi tallin pyörittämisen. Kyseessä on siis mainostilan myymistä ja se pyöräily on loppupeleissä vain sivutoimintaa jossa se näkyvyys sponssille annetaan. No, amatöörikisoihin se saattaisi vaikuttaa mutta tuskin "ammattilaisjuttuihin".



Kisajärjestäjät maksaa huipputalleille osallistumisesta kisoihin. Tour de Francen tapauksessa jokainen mukanaoleva talli saa starttirahaa 51 243 €, toki pikkurahoja, mutta kun pistetään tallit maksamaan starttirahat takasisin heti yhestäkin kärystä, niin kyllä sekin kirpaisis.

Toki Thomas Frein paljastukset kerto karua kieltään siitä, että testejä osataan kiertää ja käry on melkoisen epäonnen takana. Joteski on menny taas luotto lajiin. Lähes joka tallin organisaatio on täynnä entisiä myrkkymiehiä. Isoa luutaa tarvitaan.

----------


## KLA

> Tää on ehkä yleisimpiä harhakäsityksiä. Siis futiksessa ja tenniksessä pitää juosta ja liikkua siinä missä pyöräilyssäkin jos aikoo olla huippu ja hyvä. Se näkyy pelkästään jo harjoittelussa eli jos tennispelaaja tai futari pystyy harjoittelemaan enemmän koska fyysisesti se on mahdollista, niin se alkaa näkymään myös tekniikan puolella. Bodari voi tehdä EPO:n avulla enemmän salilla treeniä, uimari uida enemmän, futari tehdä tukevia harjoituksia ja itse tekniikkaa enemmän ja niin edelleen. Aika moni niinsanotusti tekninen laji kutienkin vaatii aika rautaisen kunnon siellä pohjalla - ei jossain jaliksessa pelkällä tekniikalla pärjää jos ei pysty juoksemaan koko peli aikaa tarvittavaa nopeutta. Miten se jääkiekko duupa sen sanoikaan: "kun liike loppuu niin peli on hävitty" ja siihen liikkeen loppumiseen vaikuttaa aika pitkälle kunto ja palautumiskyky. Kovakuntonen jamppa jaksaa vääntää tilanteissa enemmän, pitemmin ja kovemmin. Tai kuten suomen jaliksen maajoukkue, näyttää että seisoisivat kädet taskussa siellä kentällä kun sakut ja britit pyörittää.



Miten niin harhakäsitys? Sinun mielestäsikö noissa lajeissa ei ole tekniikka suuremmassa roolissa kuin pyöräilyssä?

En missään vaiheessa sanonut, etteikö doupista olisi noissakin lajeissa hyötyä, mutta fiksu olisi lukenut rivien välistä, että tekniikalla on pyöräilyyn verrattuna niin paljon suurempi merkitys, että useammat ko. lajien harrastajat laskevat yksinkertaisen toiseen asteen yhtälön, jonka ratkaisu on, että douppaamisesta kiinnijäämisen riski on liian suuri suhteessa hyötyyn (näissä teknisissä lajeissa).

Toivottavasti nyt tuli riittävän selvä ulosanti...

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

52000 euroa starttirahaa verrattuna johonkin USPS:n viiden miljoonan budjettiin? Ei tunnu missään. Samoin joku voittorahat tourista, 100 000 ekua, ei noissa budjeteissa tunnu missään. Jos starttirahoja ja voittorahoja ei maksettaisi, niin tuskin se näkyisi hirmuisesti.

----------


## petri ok

> 52000 euroa starttirahaa verrattuna johonkin USPS:n viiden miljoonan budjettiin? Ei tunnu missään. Samoin joku voittorahat tourista, 100 000 ekua, ei noissa budjeteissa tunnu missään. Jos starttirahoja ja voittorahoja ei maksettaisi, niin tuskin se näkyisi hirmuisesti.



Tourin voittajalle 450.000€, 2. 200.000€ ja kolmannelle 100.000€, kaikenkaikkiaan järjestäjä (ASO) maksaa talleille ja kilpailijoille 3,3 M€. Toki pikkurahoja, mutta kun siihen lisäät kaikki muutkin isot kisat, niin kyllä sieltä merkittäviä rahoja on.

----------


## Haastemies

> Ne hommat kuuluu haastemiehelle



Näin juuri  :Vink:

----------


## Deve

Kyllä se suurin ongelma taitaa olla nimenomaan raha, kun tienataan tarpeeksi niin voidaan ylläpitää dopingohjelmaa joka maksaa 100k vuodessa. Sponsorit ja raha pois lajista niin johan puhdistuu. Kyllä sinne kisojen viivalle saatais kovakuntoisia kavereita vaikka eivät palkkaa tosta hommasta saisi. Ilmaseksi me muutkin ajetaan.

----------


## Ola

> Miten niin harhakäsitys? Sinun mielestäsikö noissa lajeissa ei ole tekniikka suuremmassa roolissa kuin pyöräilyssä?
> 
> En missään vaiheessa sanonut, etteikö doupista olisi noissakin lajeissa hyötyä, mutta fiksu olisi lukenut rivien välistä, että tekniikalla on pyöräilyyn verrattuna niin paljon suurempi merkitys, että useammat ko. lajien harrastajat laskevat yksinkertaisen toiseen asteen yhtälön, jonka ratkaisu on, että douppaamisesta kiinnijäämisen riski on liian suuri suhteessa hyötyyn (näissä teknisissä lajeissa).
> 
> Toivottavasti nyt tuli riittävän selvä ulosanti...



Eli luulet, että esim. näissä mainituissa lajeissa ei ole dopingin käyttö yleistä? Operaation puertossa oli aikanaan pyöräilijöiden lisäksi paljon futareita ja tennispelaajia (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operaci...to_doping_case). 

Olen samaa mieltä tosta tekniikan tärkeydestä futiksessa ja tenniksessä kun taas (maantie)pyöräily on aika puhdas (hihi) kestävyyslaji, mutta mun pointti oli se, että mun  mielestä pyöräily yrittää siivota dopingongelmaa enemmän tosissaan, kuin moni muu laji. Tästä seuraa tietty maineen huonontuminen entistä enemmän ainakin lyhyellä tähtäimellä. Se, että tietyissä lajeissa julkisuuteen ei tule dopingkäryjä, ei välttämättä tarkoita, että näissä lajeissa ei olisi douppaajia. Tuskin maastohiihdossa alettiin doupata juuri ennen Lahden kisoja, fillaristit tn. satsittivat ennen festinaskandaalia jne. Asioita vaan pimitetään tai testejä ei tehdä, tuloksia ei julkisteta jne. Onhan yleisurheilussa aika pitkä doupinghistoria, jenkkien baseballissa paljastui vähän aikaa sitten aika laaja dopinginkäyttö jne. 

Ola

----------


## rhubarb

> Palkintorahat pois ja 30-45 minuutin karanteeni ennen joka lähtöä, jonka aikana otetaan näytteet. Tietty jotain GW 1516 ja vastaavia lääkkeitä voisi vetää edelleen ihan huoleti, mutta niin voisi vetää vaikka rangaistukset olisivat kuinka kovia.



En ihan ymmärrä miten tämä karanteeni ratkaisisi ongelman? On varmasti erityisesti piristeitä ja rasvanpolttoa jne. edistäviä aineita jotka häviävät tarpeeksi elimistöstä 4-5h aikana mutta jotenkin tämä vaikuttaa melko suppealta osalta koko doping-skeneä pro-tasolla (amatöörikisoissa voi olla eri juttu). Vai tapahtuuko veriarvoille tms. jotain testaamista vaikeuttavaa startin ja lopun välillä?

Voitko avata tätä ideaa hieman, vai olenkohan missannut sen jossain tuolla aiemmilla sivuilla?

----------


## vetooo

*UCI on jakanut kilpailukieltoja ja sakkoja d-narahtajille*

Thomas Dekker (NED) | 2 vuotta (päättyy 30.6.2011)
Mikel Astarloza (ESP) | 2 vuotta (päättyy 25.6.2011), sakkoja 154 570 euroa
Héctor Guerra (ESP) | 2 vuotta (päättyy 2.8.2011), sakkoja 35 000 euroa
Gabriele Bosisio (ITA) | 2 vuotta (päättyy 5.10.2011), sakkoja 9 625 euroa
Kacper Szczepaniak (POL) | 4 vuotta (päättyy 29.3.2014), sakkoja 1 680 euroa
Pawel Szczepaniak (POL) | 8 vuotta (päättyy 29.3.2018), sakkoja 750 euroa
Alberto Fernandez (ESP) | 2 vuotta (päättyy 14.10.2011), sakkoja 42 000 euroa
Isidro Nozal (ESP) | 2 vuotta (päättyy 2.8.2011), sakkoja 17 500 euroa

UCI on asettanut Mickael Larpen (FRA) ja Alessandro Colon (ITA) väliaikaiseen kilpailukieltoon.

Lähteenä UCI:n sivut.

----------


## OJ

> En ihan ymmärrä miten tämä karanteeni ratkaisisi ongelman? On varmasti erityisesti piristeitä ja rasvanpolttoa jne. edistäviä aineita jotka häviävät tarpeeksi elimistöstä 4-5h aikana mutta jotenkin tämä vaikuttaa melko suppealta osalta koko doping-skeneä pro-tasolla (amatöörikisoissa voi olla eri juttu). Vai tapahtuuko veriarvoille tms. jotain testaamista vaikeuttavaa startin ja lopun välillä?
> 
> Voitko avata tätä ideaa hieman, vai olenkohan missannut sen jossain tuolla aiemmilla sivuilla?



kun verinäytteen antamisen jälkeen ei pääse tankkaamaan verta, niin pysyy veriarvot kurissa. Etapin jälkeisten näytteiden kanssa ei käsittääkseni ainakaan tällä hetkellä oikein kestä antaa sanktioita. mm. Nestehukka kuuleman mukaan vääristää näytteitä. Korjatkaa toki jos tämä ei pidä paikkaansa. Vamppyyrithän liikkuvat aikaisin aamulla ja sille on varmasti hyvä syy.

Uusille aineille ei ole testejä, mutta niihin ei ole ihan riviproffalla varaa.

----------


## kontio

> Siis jos Lance käryäisi näiden paljastusten vuoksi, seuraamukset olisi  miljoona luokkaa. En sitten tiedä miten sponssisopimuksissa nykyään on  dopinkipykälä eli miten pitkään rahoja voisi vaatia takaisin. Lance  ainakin käänsi jonkin sponssin kanssa useista miljoonista oikeutta  aikoinaan kun oli jotain dopinkijuttua.



Sanoisin, että miljoonat olis pikkuhiluja. puhutaan sadoista miljoonista.

Se Lancen oikeusjuttu oli semmoinen, että Postal teki Lancen kanssa diilin että kolmannesta TdF:stä pari miljoonaa, neljännestä 5 ja viidennestä 7 miljoonaa tai jotain tämmöistä.
No Postal sitten ulkoisti riskin jollain miljoonalla tai parilla, oisko ollu Tailwind niminen urheilusijoitusyhtiö? He koittivat sitten dopingin varjolla periä häviämäänsä reilua 10 miljoonaa takaisin viidennen voiton jälkeen...

----------


## tiger

> Onhan noita tunnettuja jäänyt aika kasa kiinni/suljettu kilpailuista. Mun mielestä pyöräilyssä tulee aika paljon käryjä, paljos esim. tennispelaajia ja futareita on kärynnyt?



Onhan noita kärynnyt tenniksessäkin:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Categor...ases_in_tennis
Eteenkin argentiinalaiset (Chela, Coria ja Canas) olivat tapetilla joitakin vuosia sitten. Tuossa listassa on kylläkin mukana sitten näita "recreational"-käryjä, kuten Wilanderin kokaiini ja Agassin amfetamiini.

----------


## petri ok

Greg Lemond kertoo uskovansa ison osan Landisin syytöksiä





> “I imagine from my own experiences that today he is paying a heavy  price for his honesty and I support Floyd in his attempt to free himself  from his past,” the 48-year-old Lemond said on his Web site after  Landis, despite years of denials, admitted doping throughout his career.

----------


## OJ

> Miten niin harhakäsitys? Sinun mielestäsikö noissa lajeissa ei ole tekniikka suuremmassa roolissa kuin pyöräilyssä?
> 
> En missään vaiheessa sanonut, etteikö doupista olisi noissakin lajeissa hyötyä, mutta fiksu olisi lukenut rivien välistä, että tekniikalla on pyöräilyyn verrattuna niin paljon suurempi merkitys, että useammat ko. lajien harrastajat laskevat yksinkertaisen toiseen asteen yhtälön, jonka ratkaisu on, että douppaamisesta kiinnijäämisen riski on liian suuri suhteessa hyötyyn (näissä teknisissä lajeissa).
> 
> Toivottavasti nyt tuli riittävän selvä ulosanti...



Kiinnijäämisen riski on pyöreä 0 kun futari vetää epoa edes jonkinlaisen ohjauksen alaisena. Se taito on "hieman" eri tasolla 80 minuutin pelin jälkeen jos et ole aivan basana ja kun vedät epoa, niin ne futarin jalat muuttuu juoksijan jaloiksi, jotka osaavat potkia nahkakuulaa.

Tällä mantereella MMA on nopeimmin kasvava urheilulaji. MMA tappelijatkin käyttävät epoa jotta jaksavat sen kolmannenkin (tai mikä sääntöjen mukaan onkaan viimeinen erä) erän nakuttaa menemään. Tietty lähisalin perusjantterit vääntävät punttia ja piikittävät testoa kankkuun, mutta niistä ei todennäköisesti tule mitään seuraavaa tähteä.

----------


## viller

Laukka kommentoi Landisin touhuja:

http://yle.fi/urheilu/lajit/muut/201...a_1702844.html

----------


## ketju44

Laukka ei ehkä ole ihan objektiivinen tossa lausunnossa. Miehellä on festinatausta , mutta sattui vain "sopivasti" rairastumaan vatsatautiin rytinän alkaessa. En tiedä , mutta mitään hyvää en enää ole aikoihin uskonut pyöräilyn D-vapaudesta ( enkä monen muunkaan ammattiurheilun )

----------


## Suffeli

Näihin tuloksiin olen päätynyt:
Ammattipyöräilyssä on semmoinen kehä, että pakko on käyttää jos ei halua työttömäksi.
Asiat on sovittu urheilujohtoa myöten, että jos käryät olet yksin ja että aineita vedetään jotain (lääkärin)järkeä käyttäen.
Sponsori-kultapossutkin tietävät asian laidan varsin hyvin.


Joops, lähtis lenkille!

----------


## Deve

Jopa hieman yllättävää että Lemond tulee tukemaan Landista kun muistetaan herrojen historia. Mahtava ele Lemondilta. Vaughters ei varmaan vielä suutaan avaa kun on kisa kesken, ehkä ensi viikolla sitten..Tai viimeistään sitten kun ollaan raastuvassa. Mikä olisi surullista kun väitetään ainakin olevan puhtaamman pyöräilyn asialla.

----------


## ketju44

> Mikä olisi surullista kun väitetään ainakin olevan puhtaamman pyöräilyn asialla.



Pyörät on puhtaita ainakin  :Vink:

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Landis taitaa olla hiukan erikoinen persoona. 

Jos oikein muistan sen Tourin 2006 niin jätkä sippasi totaalisesti edellisellä etapilla 16 ja oli ulkona kisasta. Sitten seuraavalle etapille tankkasi sellaisen testosteronisatsin että raivosi etapin läpi täysin ylivoimaisena ja käryhän siinä kävi. Onko tämä muka kokeneen douppaajan toimintaa?

Sitten ei vaan kestänyt sitä, että tuomiohan siitä tulee, rimpuilee vastaan pakonomaisesti loppuun asti. 

Nyt, kun hän on pikkuhiljaa unohtumassa, niin ei kestä sitä että entiset kamut juhlii edeleen sankareina, ne on pako repiä alas jalustalta.

Iso ego vie siis jatkää miten tahtoo ja siinä ei totuus tai terve järki paina mitään.

----------


## Deve

Läpimätä UCI käräytti Landiksen syystä tai toisesta, jos Armstrong ois antanut tuon näytteen niin se ois tullut takaisin negatiivisena. Hauska juttuhan tässä jupakassa on se että jos oisivat antaneet Floikan pitää TDF voittonsa niin koko jupakkaa ei olisi tällä hetkellä. UCI voikin kiittää itseään tulevasta tuuletuksesta, ei ainoastaan pelotonissa vaan myös omassa kattojärjestössään. Kauan on UCI onnistunut hyssyttelemään dopingongelmaa, joskus se korkeinkin pikari täyttyy ja nyt ryöpsähti yli ihan kunnolla.

Ja Lance julkaisi jotain emaileja, jotka hänen mukaansa näyttää Landiksen uhkailijana ja kiristäjänä. Ainoa tapa millä tuo tarina menee läpi jos kukaan ei oikeasti satu niitä emaileja lukemaan, ei niissä ollut yhtään mitään. LA:n leirissä taidetaan olla paniikissa kun ei tiedetä mitä Landiksella oikeasti on ja mitä ei.

----------


## PHI

> Landis taitaa olla hiukan erikoinen persoona. 
> 
> Jos oikein muistan sen Tourin 2006 niin jätkä sippasi totaalisesti edellisellä etapilla 16 ja oli ulkona kisasta. Sitten seuraavalle etapille tankkasi sellaisen testosteronisatsin että raivosi etapin läpi täysin ylivoimaisena ja käryhän siinä kävi. Onko tämä muka kokeneen douppaajan toimintaa?
> 
> Sitten ei vaan kestänyt sitä, että tuomiohan siitä tulee, rimpuilee vastaan pakonomaisesti loppuun asti. 
> 
> Nyt, kun hän on pikkuhiljaa unohtumassa, niin ei kestä sitä että entiset kamut juhlii edeleen sankareina, ne on pako repiä alas jalustalta.
> 
> Iso ego vie siis jatkää miten tahtoo ja siinä ei totuus tai terve järki paina mitään.



Itse olen kyllä täysin eri mieltä Landiksen motiiveista. En usko että motiivina on kateus entisiä kilpakumppaneita kohtaan, vaan se, että nyt on tultu kieltämiseen perustuneen tien päähän ja jäljellä on enää halu päästä rauhaan asian kanssa myöntämällä kaikki.

Tässä on nyt kyllä historiallinen mahdollisuus selvittää asioita todella syvältä. Täällä on jo aloitettu peukkujen pitäminen  :Hymy: 

Mitä tulee tuohon etapin 17 testoon, niin ei sitä tarvitse muuta kuin nukahtaa testosteronilaastarit nivusissa ja yliannostus on taattu. Varmaan uni oli muutenkin herkässä tuon etappi 16 totaalisen sippaamisen ansiosta.  Työtapaturma jos mikä.

----------


## Deve

> Two people Landis has accused of doping said on Friday that they had been contacted by antidoping officials who had asked them to cooperate with an investigation in exchange for leniency. Those people did not want their names published because they are still deciding if they want to come forward.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/22/sp...22cycling.html



Hincapie ja Zabriskie? Voin kuvitella kuinka monella LA:n leiriin kuuluvalle meni lusikallinen housuun kun lukivat tämän jutun aamiaisella.

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

> Laukka ei ehkä ole ihan objektiivinen tossa lausunnossa. Miehellä on festinatausta , mutta sattui vain "sopivasti" rairastumaan vatsatautiin rytinän alkaessa. En tiedä , mutta mitään hyvää en enää ole aikoihin uskonut pyöräilyn D-vapaudesta ( enkä monen muunkaan ammattiurheilun )



Niin, se on melko jännää että Festinan käryn jälkeen muistaakseni kaikki muut tallin kuskit on tunnustanut dopingin käytön. Siis aivan kärkinimiä ja nöyrintä apukuskia myöten, paitsi tämä meidän Suomalainen. No, mutta, se on Suomalainen joten se ei sitten itse varmaan mitään käyttänyt. Eikä se pyöräkään hirmuisesti sen "muiden käryämisen" jälkeen kulkenut entiseen malliin - loppui varmaan motivaatio kesken.

----------


## rhubarb

> Niin, se on melko jännää että Festinan käryn jälkeen muistaakseni kaikki muut tallin kuskit on tunnustanut dopingin käytön. Siis aivan kärkinimiä ja nöyrintä apukuskia myöten, paitsi tämä meidän Suomalainen. No, mutta, se on Suomalainen joten se ei sitten itse varmaan mitään käyttänyt. Eikä se pyöräkään hirmuisesti sen "muiden käryämisen" jälkeen kulkenut entiseen malliin - loppui varmaan motivaatio kesken.



Turhaan epäilet, se on ihan suopyöräilyllä tullut kunto.

----------


## Pyöräpummi

> Itse olen kyllä täysin eri mieltä Landiksen motiiveista. En usko että motiivina on kateus entisiä kilpakumppaneita kohtaan, vaan se, että nyt on tultu kieltämiseen perustuneen tien päähän ja jäljellä on enää halu päästä rauhaan asian kanssa myöntämällä kaikki.



Ikävä kyllä on todisteita aivan toiseen suuntaan:
http://velonews.competitor.com/2009/...s-floyd_117839

Minusta taas näyttää että Floyd on ajautunut nurkkaan kaikilla rintamilla.
Vaimo jättänyt, rahat loppu, orastava alkoholismi, isäpuolen itsemurha, huono suorituskyky jne.
Nuo "paljastukset" ovat kuin hukkuvan oljenkorsi.

Varmasti "paljastuksissa" on totta, mutta ne vaativat todisteita.

Tilanne on siinä mielessä hankala että kuka on se syytön joka heittää ensimmäisen kiven? Sen ajan kaikki kärjessä olevat pyöräilijät douppasivat aivan varmasti. En tiedä mitä jälkijeesustelulla oikein tullaan saavuttamaan.

Douppamaan tullaan aina kun se vaan on mahdollista tulevaisuudessakin.
Tämä ei tarkoita että hyväksyisin douppingin, mutta ikävä kyllä näin se käytännössä tapahtuu. Mutta aivan varma on että ei sitä ainakaan jeesuustelulla voida kitkeä pois.

----------


## Deve

Ajattele itsesi Floydin asemaan. Et oo tehnyt mitään mitä ei kukaan muukaan mutta sinä saat jostain syystä kärsiä ja muut (lähinnä Armstrong ja Bruyneel) kääntää selkänsä ja jättävät oman onnensa nojaan. Se viimeinen pisara taisi olla kun näkee kuinka LA edelleen porskuttaa ja tienaa miljoonia ainoastaan ilmestymällä kisoihin, eikä edes ajamalla niitä läpi. Ja samalla itse koitat jotenkin saada edes sen 20k vuosi tienattua, jotta pystyis elämään. Moni muukin entinen US Postalin kuski on maksanut kovan hinnan LA:n menestyksestä, mutta ei LA itse. Nyt taitaa tulla se lasku maksettavaksi, korkojen kanssa.

Mulle on aivan sama onko kyseessä kosto vai omantunnon puhdistaminen. Pääasia on että Floyd on nyt hyvällä asialla ja pistää mukavan tuuletuksen käyntiin.

----------


## rhubarb

> Mulle on aivan sama onko kyseessä kosto vai omantunnon puhdistaminen. Pääasia on että Floyd on nyt hyvällä asialla ja pistää mukavan tuuletuksen käyntiin.



Tai sitten ei. Varmaan käärii rahat kirjadiilistä mutta onko esittää mitään todisteita, vai häviääkö vain Malibuun deekuilemaan? Pahimmassa tapauksessa, olettaen että kaveri on syyllinen, koko homma voi taas kääntyä sympatiavoitoksi Armstrongille.

----------


## Deve

Vaikea kääntää sympatiavoitoksi siinä vaiheessa jos vaikka nuokin 2 kuskia päättää tulla esiin ja kertoa että asiahan oli juurikin näin. Ja en usko että Floikka minnekkään katoaa deekuilemaan kun nyt on jo liittovaltion viranomaiset mukana tässä pelissä.





> Landis is also cooperating with an investigation led by the Food and Drug Administration special agent Jeff Novitzky, the lead investigator in the Bay Area Laboratory Co-operative steroids case, said people who have been briefed on the matter. Those people did not want their names published for fear of losing their access to sensitive information.

----------


## Ola

> Ajattele itsesi Floydin asemaan. Et oo tehnyt mitään mitä ei kukaan muukaan mutta sinä saat jostain syystä kärsiä ja muut (lähinnä Armstrong ja Bruyneel) kääntää selkänsä ja jättävät oman onnensa nojaan. Se viimeinen pisara taisi olla kun näkee kuinka LA edelleen porskuttaa ja tienaa miljoonia ainoastaan ilmestymällä kisoihin, eikä edes ajamalla niitä läpi.



Teet aika vahvan oletuksen, Landis jäi kiinni testosteroniarvoista, Lance ei ole jäänyt testeissä kiinni. Olettaa ja luulla voi mitä vaan, mutta Floyd jäi kiinni, sillä siisti. Ja jos väittää Lancen maksaneen testitulosten pimittämisen, niin sekin pitää varmaan todistaa, pari eemeiliä ei riitä.

Ja ajoihan Lance viime vuonna läpi Tour down underin, Giron ja Tourin, vaikka katkaisi solisluunsa vain viikkoja ennen Giron starttia. Jäbä on sen lisäksi kerännyt syövän tutkimukseen aika läjän rahaa, ei se ihan turha kaveri ole.

Ja kyllä, aivan varmasti huippu-urheilussa doupataan, mutta ei niitä douppaajia voi ihan huutoäänestyksellä ottaa kiinni. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

En usko, että muita riittävän pitäviä todisteita olisi mahdollista löytää LA:ta vastaan kuin ehkä jotkin vanhat talletetut dopingtestinäytteet. Kuviinkin voi aina liittää kaksi täysin vastakkaista tarinaa. Henkilöiden todistus ei olisi uskottava, jos heillä olisi jotain hampaankolossa, varsinkin jos toinen henkilö kumoaisi väitteen. Välineiden ja vastaavien löytämisen mahdollisuus rajoittuu minusta nykyhetkeen. Bruyneel ja LA voisivat varmaan uskottavasti narauttaa toisensa. Sekin voisi pitää, jos Vrubrugen yllättäen tunnustaisi ottaneensa lahjuksen tuossa tarkoituksessa. 

Löytyykö jo vedonlyöntikertoimia? Jos on alle 10 Landisille niin ei kannata pelata.

----------


## kontio

Lance syöpävuoteella lääkäreille. tai siis näin ainakin on väitetty:

-lääkärit: oletkos ottanut jotain lääkkeitä?
-LA: testoa, kasvuhormonia, epoa jne

Paikalla väitetään olleen hieroja Emma Oreilly, Oakleyn edustaja, LA:n manageri,Frankie Andreu? ja jotain muita.

10 vuotta myöhemmin likasankojournalisti kaivaa esiin Emma Oreillyn, joka muistaa keskustelun. Noh, Oakleyn edustaja ei. (oli siis Oakleyn henkilökohtaisista suhteista Armstrongiin vastaava henkilö), tais olla lausunnossa työpaikka pelissä...
Eikä Andreukaan tainnut muistaa asiasta mitään.

Tiedä mikä on totuus, mutta huhu on siis suunnilleen tuommoinen. Eli on näitä sana vastaan sana juttuja tullut ja mennyt...





> sinä saat jostain syystä kärsiä ja muut (lähinnä Armstrong ja Bruyneel)  kääntää selkänsä ja jättävät oman onnensa nojaan.



Miksi ihmeessä LA:n ja Bryuneelin tarvisi huolehtia jostain Phonakissa kärähtäneestä takinkääntäjästä? Mietipäs nyt vähän...

----------


## A.A

> *Varmasti* "paljastuksissa" on totta, mutta ne vaativat todisteita.
> 
> Tilanne on siinä mielessä hankala että kuka on se syytön joka heittää ensimmäisen kiven? Sen ajan *kaikki kärjessä olevat pyöräilijät douppasivat aivan varmasti*. En tiedä mitä jälkijeesustelulla oikein tullaan saavuttamaan.
> 
> Douppamaan tullaan aina kun se vaan on mahdollista tulevaisuudessakin.
> Tämä ei tarkoita että hyväksyisin douppingin, mutta ikävä kyllä näin se käytännössä tapahtuu. Mutta *aivan varma on* että ei sitä ainakaan jeesuustelulla voida kitkeä pois.



Olen aivan varma asiastani, siinä mitään todisteita tarvita kumpaankaan suuntaan... Sekä minä olen varma asiasta, te ette voi olla...

----------


## kontio

Tuosta katsomisen arvoinen youtube-pätkä*,* on se ihan legendan ainesta. siis ilman liian korkeita testoarvoja...Mulla on koneella piratebaysta imutettu ranskankielisenä tuo etappi, huikea show kyllä

----------


## Deve

Andreu oli paikalla, siitä ylempää löytyy myös juttua että Andreu tunnustanu käyttäneensä -99 vuonna EPOa. Eli periaattessa Floydin tarinalle löytyy jo nyt tukea.

----------


## petri ok

Kyltti Landisin vanhempien pihalla.

Samanlaisia d-epäilyjä esitettiin jo 2005. 

Jonathan Vaughtersin ja Frankie Andreun välinen IM-keskustelu





> Near the end of the conversation, Mr. Andreu wrote, “I know, I get tired  of hearing how great Lance is, what a super person, etc. it’s crazy and  its hard to not just t[e]ll people he is a cheat.”



Voisiko sanoa, että väitteet Armstrongin ja D-sanan yhteyksistä, eivät ole vain yksi sana sanaa vastaan. Tietty eriasia on, että montako todistajaa tarvitaan.

Toivomus olisi, että poliisi saisi kaivettua se totuuden esille. Pahaa kyllä epäilen.

Joona Laukkakin voisi hylätä Omertan ja kertoa kokemuksistaan Festinassa, vai vieläkö on puhtoinen olo.

----------


## kontio

> Andreu oli paikalla, siitä ylempää löytyy myös juttua että  Andreu tunnustanu käyttäneensä -99 vuonna EPOa. Eli periaattessa Floydin  tarinalle löytyy jo nyt tukea.



Ei löydy mielestäni. Andreu hankki EPOn itse Sveitsistä (jossa se oli reseptivapaata kamaa tai ainakin löyhästi reseptillä saatavissa), ja käytti sitä itse vain tehdäkseen työnsä apukuskina kun ei meinannut enää letkassa pysyä mukana,saati sitten auttaa huippuja.
Näin siis itse sanonut joskus jossain.

----------


## abruzziamo

Miksi? Kertokaa minulle, että miksi? Mitä hyötyä on kaivaa vanhoja juttuja. Turhaa paskanjauhamista joka näköjään kiinnostaa kovasti kaikennäköisiä kaikkitietäviä salapoliiseja. Antakaa olla, katsokaa sitä pyöräilyn rokkenrollia ja nauttikkaa.

----------


## kontio

> näköjään kiinnostaa kovasti kaikennäköisiä kaikkitietäviä salapoliiseja.



Kiitos kehuista!
Ei kai ole pakko lukea ketjua, jos noin ahdistaa.

Mites, saanko mä spekuloida hiihtäjien tekemisiä? Tai että oliko Lasse Viren käynyt veripankissa?

edit_ ai niin, jos vaihdetaan ketjun nimi, niin saadaanko täällä spekuloida tuommoisia vanhoja juttuja vaikka? kun vois nauttia vaikka Irakin sodasta nykyhetkessä?

----------


## PauliAnkka

> Miksi? Kertokaa minulle, että miksi? Mitä hyötyä on kaivaa vanhoja juttuja.



Äänestänet KEPUa ensi vaaleissa?

----------


## abruzziamo

Voit toki kuitenkin kertoa mitä tämmöinen vanhojen doping-juttujen kaivelu hyödyttää? Onko siitä jotain hyötyä, että vanhan koulun jätkät kärähtää? Mitäs se tekisi sitten tälle pyöräilylle, sitä saa miettiä. Ketkäs sen jälkeen sitten käräytetään? Vaikka nämä tämän hetken "supernuoret". Turhaa rypistelyä, suoritusta parantavat keinot on tosiasia joka kuuluu huippu-urheiluun. Ei sitä saa pois, eikä pidäkkään saada.

----------


## PauliAnkka



----------


## petri ok

> Voit toki kuitenkin kertoa mitä tämmöinen vanhojen doping-juttujen kaivelu hyödyttää? Onko siitä jotain hyötyä, että vanhan koulun jätkät kärähtää? Mitäs se tekisi sitten tälle pyöräilylle, sitä saa miettiä. Ketkäs sen jälkeen sitten käräytetään? Vaikka nämä tämän hetken "supernuoret". Turhaa rypistelyä, suoritusta parantavat keinot on tosiasia joka kuuluu huippu-urheiluun. Ei sitä saa pois, eikä pidäkkään saada.



Juu, mitäs niitä d-testejä tekemään. Mitäs sitä rahaa kuluttamaan biologiseen passiin jne...

Tosin douppaus taitaa olla ainakin Ranskassa ja Italiassa rikos. Ja mitä sitä pyöräilyä turhaan olympialajina pitämään, kun niihin skaboihin ei douppausta haluta. Mitä sitä Valverdeakaan enää vanhoilla asioilla kiusaamaan.

Ja mikäs siinä, jos mahdollinen korruptio hyväksytään kansanväliselle pyöräliitolle. Ja taitaa noita juttua tutkia ihan oikiat poliisitkin, pitäiskö heidätkin kutsua kotiin.

----------


## kontio

^^ei tässä kovin moni toivo että Lance kärähtää yhtään mistään. en minä ainakaan. Mutta spekulointihan on aina mielenkiintoista.





> Ei sitä saa pois, eikä pidäkkään saada.



Legendoista urheilu elää, ja monet niistä on tehty dopingilla. Mutta että se pitäisi hyväksyä jatkossakin??!!

edit_ okei, ei ruokita enää [turha tarinointi poistettu]

----------


## petri ok

> 



Sorry, kerkes livahtaa.

----------


## Deve

> Voit toki kuitenkin kertoa mitä tämmöinen vanhojen doping-juttujen kaivelu hyödyttää? Onko siitä jotain hyötyä, että vanhan koulun jätkät kärähtää? Mitäs se tekisi sitten tälle pyöräilylle, sitä saa miettiä. Ketkäs sen jälkeen sitten käräytetään? Vaikka nämä tämän hetken "supernuoret". Turhaa rypistelyä, suoritusta parantavat keinot on tosiasia joka kuuluu huippu-urheiluun. Ei sitä saa pois, eikä pidäkkään saada.



Joo ei hyödytä ei. Jos Zabriskie rupeaa laulamaan paremman diilin perässä niin siinä on äkkiä Saxo Bank ikävässä tilanteessa..Vaikka tässä ruodittais vanhoja juttuja niin ne vaikuttaa muuallekin kuin vaan USPSään ja ihan tähän vuoteen asti.

----------


## abruzziamo

Ai täällä ei olla vielä valmiita. Ei se mitään. Olisihan se kiva katsoa minkälaisia kisoja sitä tulisi ilman piristeitä, muttei kuitenkaan todennäköistä. Itse dopinginvastainen taisteluhan on tällä hetkellä lähinnä teatteria. Kyllä jokainen tietää leikin nimen. Niin isot rahat, nimet ja asiat on kiinni noissa jutuissa. Niiden selvittely, poistaminen on utopiaa. Kyllä te tiedätte, että vaikkapa ison Grand Tourin voittaja tarvitsee muutakin pysyäkseen tolpillaan kuin kovaa harjoittelua. Naivia ajatella jotain muuta. Näin!

----------


## rhubarb

> Voit toki kuitenkin kertoa mitä tämmöinen vanhojen doping-juttujen kaivelu hyödyttää? Onko siitä jotain hyötyä, että vanhan koulun jätkät kärähtää? Mitäs se tekisi sitten tälle pyöräilylle, sitä saa miettiä. Ketkäs sen jälkeen sitten käräytetään? Vaikka nämä tämän hetken "supernuoret". Turhaa rypistelyä, suoritusta parantavat keinot on tosiasia joka kuuluu huippu-urheiluun. Ei sitä saa pois, eikä pidäkkään saada.



Jos aprikoidaan vähän tätä näkökulmaa, niin kai se on aivan sama vedetäänkö siellä puhtaana vai mömmöissä _kunhan kaikki ovat samalla viivalla_ (lääketieteelliset vaikutukset, turvallisuus jne. ovat toki oma lukunsa). Siltä pohjalta on ihan hyvä tutkailla sekä kulloisenkin kirjatun säännöstön että _de facto_-säännöstön noudattamista.

Toisaalta voitaisiin tietysti miettiä että onko se "reilua" että Contador jolle on sattunut paremmat geenit tienaa miljoonia siinä kun vähän huonommalla perimällä mutta vaikka kaksinkertaisella treenipanoksella joku apuajaja sinnittelee minimipalkalla?

----------


## kontio

Faktaahan on, että jos kaikki olisivat puhtaita, kyllä joku sen Tourin kuitenkin voittaisi.  edes abruzziamo ei sitä voine muuksi muuttaa?
.
edit_ tavutettu nickname oikein.

----------


## JohnPaulHuckley

Tämähän on vähän amerikkalainen juttu. Liittovaltio tutkii, joten nämä euroopan happopäät voi olla rauhassa. Toisaalta tässä ois nyt aineksia ihan isoonkin kapelliin. Muutenkin ilmapiiri voisi olla valmis likapyykin pesuun tässäkin asiassa. Ans kattoo.. 

Eipä ole sympatiat kummankaan äijän puolella. Toisaalta Landis on aika paljon joutunut ottamaan kontolleen kun taas Pharmstrong on mikamyllylämäisesti surffaillut kaiken maailman ikävistä syytöksistä huolimatta päivänpaisteessa. Jotenkin toivoisi että vihdoin ois Lancellekin tiedossa turpakeikka ja eritoten tälle hänen hovilleen, siitä sitten voisi koko laji alkaa todella puhdistua.

----------


## makkejr

Jo pelkästään se että "joku"ajelee muutaman kisan ennen touria vaatimattomin tuloksin oudoksuttaa ainakin minua.sitten muutamaa viikkoa myöhemmin hirmulyönnissä.oikeasta kunnon ajoituksesta lienee turha puhua.monessa muussa urheilulajissakin nämä "kunnonajoituksen mestarit"ovat jossain vaiheessa sitten narahtaneet.ehkä surkeimpana tapauksena nämä kotoiset hiihtäjät.näemmä kunnon ajoitukseen tarvittin sitte"vähän"muutakin.AC on siinä mielessä poikkeuksellinen urheilija,että oli kisa ja aika mikä hyvänsä niin mies voitaneen laskea voittajasuosikeihin aina.menneet on silti menneitä,eli LANCE viivalle heinäkuussa.

----------


## abruzziamo

Näin tapahtuisi, olen samaa mieltä. Miltä se kisa sitten vaikuttaisi, jos kaikki ponnistelisivat ilman superveripusseja ja harjoittelu olisi suoritettu täysin puhtaasti. En tiedä, luulenpa, että erilaiselta. Toki liputan puhtaan pyöräilyn puolesta. Liiallinen sinisilmäisyys vain on ärsyttävää, joten sohaisin muurahaiskekoa. Ei olisi pitänyt =)

----------


## kpyora

Onko kaveri kärynnyt?

----------


## kontio

Eiköhän ne erot saada aikaiseksi missä tahansa lajissa ilman dopingiakin, kenenkään terveyttä vaarantamatta.

Saihan se Greg Lemondkin ilman epoa 9-alkuisia lukuja maskiin puhallettua, 98% maailman ihmisistä ei pääse 80ml/kg arvoon vaikka vetäisi mitä mömmöä ja treenaisi kuinka paljon tahansa.
edit_ ja 95% ammattipyöräilijöistä ei pääse 90ml/kg/min arvoon vaikka mitä vetäisi. Eihän Isometsäkään päässyt lähellekään, ja aineista tuskin oli kiinni.

----------


## rhubarb

> Saihan se Greg Lemondkin ilman epoa 9-alkuisia lukuja maskiin puhallettua, [...]



Niin, no, eihän sitä voi millään tietää mitä aineita Lemond oli käyttänyt.

----------


## Samuli

Osittain noiden eri aineiden käyttö perustuu siihen, että voidaan harjoitella enemmän ja kovempaa jolloin h-hetkellä ollaan kovemmassa kunnossa kuin muut.

----------


## kontio

> Niin, no, eihän sitä voi millään tietää mitä aineita Lemond oli käyttänyt.



näissä lajeissa epo nyt kuitenkin on aikalailla se taikasana, ylivoimaisesti hyödyllisin ja sinänsä vaaraton aine.
Synteettisesti sitä taidettiin alkaa valmistaa siinä 1987 tai 1988? Ennen sitä ei Lemond sitä ainakaan ole käyttänyt  :Cool:  Millään muulla satsilla ei ole maksimimilleihin yli 5% vaikutusmahdollisuutta, vaikka joka lenkin päälle 10 vuoden ajan ottaisi testosteroni ja kasvuhormonisatsit. Koska se maxVO2 ei vain kehity määräänsä enempää ilman veren tuunaamista.
edit_ tietysti on mahdollista, että Lemondiin on pumpattu uudet hb200 veret sisään, mutta parhaiden epo-vuosien hyötyihin sillä tuskin päästäneen. Joku vapaaehtoinen vois tehdä tutkimuksen onko paljon eroa heittää uudet vahvat veret sisään versus käyttää epoa.

Kaverin kanssa kerran väiteltiin, että onko hyödyllisempää doupata treenikaudella vai kisakaudella, yksimieliseen lopputulokseen ei päästy. 
Suht varmaa on vain, että paras lopputulos saadaan kun vedetään koko ajan satsia  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ketju44

> Kaverin kanssa kerran väiteltiin, että onko hyödyllisempää doupata treenikaudella vai kisakaudella, yksimieliseen lopputulokseen ei päästy.



Jos EPOa , niin kisakaudella. Ja yksimielisyys on nyt selviö .

----------


## kontio

^samaa mieltä mä olen. Perustan väitteeni siihen, että jokainen penkkiurheilija juoksis kympin pari minuuttia kovempaa kuukauden epokuurin jälkeen, vaikka ei nousisi sohvalta siinä välissä.

Treeniä voi edistää muutenkin, ihan kiinnijäämättä nykyäänkin kasvuhormonilla-ja veikkaan että Suomen hiihtäjät on aika aktiivisesti näin tehneetkin aikaan.

Eposatsit on säästetty sinne tammi-helmikuulle, ehkä ennen Davosin maailmancupia on eka setti vedetty  :Leveä hymy:  (no eiköhän sitä epoakin ole vähän kokoajan nappailtu syksyn mittaan...)

----------


## PHI

> ... Ketkäs sen jälkeen sitten käräytetään? Vaikka nämä tämän hetken "supernuoret". Turhaa rypistelyä, suoritusta parantavat keinot on tosiasia joka kuuluu huippu-urheiluun. Ei sitä saa pois, eikä pidäkkään saada.



Tässä jokunen vuosi sitten kuoli nukkuessaan mystisellä tavalla joukko todella lupaavia belgialaisia nuoria pyöräilijöitä. Ehkä heitä olisi voinut "supernuoriksi" kutsua. Syyksi epäiltiin liian suurta epo annostusta, jolloin sydän yksinkertaisesti ei enää jaksanut pumpata paksua veripuuroa suonissa.

Ai tällaista ei pidäkään kitkeä pois? Just...

----------


## kontio

> jolloin sydän  yksinkertaisesti ei enää jaksanut pumpata paksua veripuuroa suonissa.



eikös jengi "kultaisella 90-luvulla" nukkunut sydänmonitorissa, ja jos syke tippui yöllä vaikka alle 25bpm niin äijä rullille polkemaan varttitunniksi että syke vähän nousis, ja sit takas nukkumaan...

näitä aikoja ei varmaankaan kukaan kaipaa takaisin.Huhu Vladimir Smirnovin hb lukemasta 234 vuonna `95 on aika paljon. semmoisesta hyytelöstä ei taida sydän oikein enää tykätä...

----------


## Heikkoveikko

Latistuisivatko nämä kisat jos verimanimpulaatio epon tai tankkauksen keinon onnistuttaisiin poistamaan? Enpä usko. Vaikka kontrollisysteemistä saataisiin täydellisen aukoton, niin kisan näyttävyys tulee kai siitä, että joku rykäiseen siten, että muut jäävät kammelle. Se lienee mahdollista silloinkin jos kaikki polkevat samoin `kaurapuuro´ eväin.
Viimeaikaiseen puimiseen ei mitään järkevää sanottavaa, mutta mielellään näkisin, että kaikki aikaisempi paska lyötäisiin avoimesti pöydälle. Ei oikeastaan siksi, että laitettaisiin entiset mestarit häpeäpaaluun, vaan lähinnä sen vuoksi, että muuten on vaikea päästä eteenpäin. Voiko kukaan sinällään ihan rehellisesti uskoa, että suuria ympäriajoja on voitettu 90-luvulla ja 2000-luvun ensimmäisen vuosikymmenen alkupuolella voitettu täysin puhtain keinoin. Itse haluaisin uskoa, että Contador on aidosti vaan sen verran parempi - tosin viime Tour:in viimeisen aika-ajan suoritus aiheutti vähän kiusallisen tunteen - mutta silti haluan jotain toivoa säilyttää.  
No - kävi näissä dopingsotkuissa kuinka tahansa-niin lahjattomana harrastajana aion jatkaa hienoa harrastusta ja harrastaa sitä ihanaa mielikuvaharjoittelua, jossa jokainen täpö-ylämäkiryykäisy lähtee kuin Philippe Gilpert:iltä konsanaan :Hymy: . Jotain uskoa pitää olla.

----------


## petri ok

Ja juoni tiivistyy. Lancen ex-vaimon väitetään avustavan doping-tutkimuksia. (Varokaa loukatun naisen raivoa.)

AFLD:n pomon mukaan epäilykset on selvitettävä ennenkuin RadioShack päästetään ajamaan Tour. Samoin UCI ei saisi olla ainut anti-doping-elin Tourilla.




> Pierre Bordry, the president of the French Anti-Doping Agency (AFLD),  has spoken out about the recent events in French newspaper Le Parisien.   He argued that the International Cycling Union (UCI), who Landis  accused of hiding a positive EPO test of Armstrong's for money, should  not be the sole organization responsible for the anti-doping controls  during the Tour de France.  Bodry said that the suspicions surrounding  Armstrong should be clarified before allowing the presence of the  American RadioShack team in the race.

----------


## makkejr

Ternimaitoa pojat,ternimaitoa!se oli suomalaisten hiihtäjien "salainen ase"aikanaan.

----------


## J T K

> Ja juoni tiivistyy. Lancen ex-vaimon väitetään avustavan doping-tutkimuksia. (Varokaa loukatun naisen raivoa.)



Nyt saattaa Lance olla oikeasti kusessa.

----------


## Deve

Kummastelen kyllä jos Kristen noin vaan kertoo mitä tietää. Luulisi Armstrongin rahojen pitävän huolta hänestäkin edelleen. Viimeistään oikeudessa kuullaan se totuus monen suusta kun ei enää kantti kestä valehdella. Koko juttuhan on kuin korttitalo, yksikin jos tulee esiin ja kertoo mitä tietää Landiksen lisäksi niin moni juoksee karkuun..tai tässä tapauksessa polkee karkuun.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Ja juoni tiivistyy. Lancen ex-vaimon väitetään avustavan doping-tutkimuksia. (Varokaa loukatun naisen raivoa.)







> Nyt saattaa Lance olla oikeasti kusessa.



Juu, nyt tilanne kiristyy. Ei ole petettyä/jätettyä vaimoa vaarallisempaa...

----------


## syklopaatti

Viittiikö tätä pyöräilyä enää seuratakaan? Parisataa huumehörhöö polkee vuoria ylös ja alas. Hyviä esikuvia nuorille urheilioille :Leveä hymy: . Eikun doping venkulan juliste seinälle ja treenaamaan.

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Musta tuntuu että juuri fanittaminen ruokkii douppausta.
Urheiluteollisuuden pyörittämisen maksavat käytännössä fanit.
Mitä fanittaminen sitten oikeastaan on?

Se on sitä kun fani voi vapautua omasta kykemättömyydestä fanittamalla jotain ylihmisen viittaan puettua, lähes jumalallista, urheilusankaria.
Fani voi voittaa yhdessä sankarinsa kanssa seuramaalla töllöä samalla kun pizzataksi tuo keskivartalodouppia.

Ongelma vaan on siinä että me kaikki ihmiset, mukaan lukien huippurheiljat, olemme hyvin rajallisia. 

Kunnian päivinä urheilujournot kehittävät taidokkaita ylistyslauluja sankareille. Mitä siitä väliä jos se ei nyt aivan pidä paikkansa todellisuuden kanssa. Tärkeintähän on sadaa fanit lukemaan niitä juttuja.
Vielä enemmän ulkokultaisuus on tärkeää sponsareille. 

Operaatio Puerton aikana tuli ilmi minkälaisia douppikoktaileja oli käytetty.
Miten puhdas, vaikkakin lahjakas urheilija, olisi voinut pärjätä noita douppaajia vastaan? Ihmiset vaan haluavat uskoa urheilijaa, jonka kautta he ovat päteneet, on puhdas ja muutenkin taivaaallisen lahjakas.
Muutenhan fani kokisi sen henkilökohtaiseksi epäonnistumiseksi.

Paljon parempi olisi yrittää olla oman elämänsä sankari kuin myötäelää toisten sankaritekoja. Teot eivät ole yhtä lennokkaita, mutta ne ovat puhtaita ja todellisia.
Ilkeästi voidaan sanoa että faniteollisuus on kädettömien kusettamista.

----------


## TURISTI

Mitenhän tänä vuonna noi pyörät liikkuu TdF:ssä?
Mitä jos ne ei nyt uskallakaan "herkistellä" ja sitä "kuntopiikkiä" ei oikein saadakaan ajoitettua oikein?  :Hymy:

----------


## kontio

Eilen oli Girossa aika inhimillinen, hieno etappi. Basso kärsi mutta voitti, Evans kärsi mutta tippui lopussa. Oikeastaan Scarponi oli ainoa joka ainakin näytti nousevan suht "helposti" mäen ylös.

Kisa oli suht tasainen, eikä kukaan pystynyt tekemään mitään Pantani tyyppistä iskua missä muut ovat statisteja.

Tuosta voisi vaikka kuvitella, että suht puhtailla mennään. tai ainakin yritän uskoa niin. tai ainakaan kukaan ei ole missään kauheissa mömmöissä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## makkejr

Eipä ole näkynyt yhteiskilpailun kannalta merkittäviltä ajajilta mitään ihmeellistä"hurjastelua" yksittäisillä etapeilla.ainakaan vielä!HYVÄ NIIN!

----------


## vetooo

Taas yksi entinen Kelme-ajaja on kärähtänyt dopingista. Nyt vuorossa Antonio "Toni" Tauler, joka siirtyi jokunen vuosi sitten maantieltä rata-ajon puolelle. Tauler antoi positiivisen näytteen Kööpenhaminan MM-ratakisoissa maaliskuussa.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/tauler-positive

----------


## Ola

Ja kuten kuvaan kuuluu:

"Tauler, who rode for road cycling teams Kelme and Illes Balears during  his career, denied having taken anything prohibited, let alone EPO. "I  have no idea, but I can assure you that it's not EPO as I don't take  this substance," he told another newspaper, _Periódico de Catalunya_."

No, b-näyte on vissiin vielä analysoimatta. Kelme-tallin nimen voisi sitäpaitsi takautuvasti muuttaa Kelmiksi.

----------


## Deve

> Eilen oli Girossa aika inhimillinen, hieno etappi. Basso kärsi mutta voitti, Evans kärsi mutta tippui lopussa. Oikeastaan Scarponi oli ainoa joka ainakin näytti nousevan suht "helposti" mäen ylös.
> 
> Kisa oli suht tasainen, eikä kukaan pystynyt tekemään mitään Pantani tyyppistä iskua missä muut ovat statisteja.
> 
> Tuosta voisi vaikka kuvitella, että suht puhtailla mennään. tai ainakin yritän uskoa niin. tai ainakaan kukaan ei ole missään kauheissa mömmöissä



Sassi oli kertonut Basson tehoiksi 395W ja 5.68W/kg Zoncolanilla. Nuo on kovat tehot ilman muuta mut ei mitään extra-terrestrial tasoa. Ja lahjakkaalla kaverilla ihan saavutettavissa. Basso on kuitenkin aika hyvin jakanut veritietojaan, hapenottokykytestejään ja treenitietojaan netissä. Kuka muu kova nimi on tällästä tehny? On multa ainakin mennyt ihan ohi sitten.

Niin ja TDF:stä. Andy putos porukoista Kaliforniassa nousuissa, samalla kun mäkikauris Hincapie vaan jyskyttää menemään. Reilun kuukauden päästä nähdään kun Andy pudottaa kaikki muut paitsi Contadorin. Kova on se kuntopiikki kyl ammattilaisilla.

----------


## epaz

Floydin haastattelu aiheesta:
http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/cyclin...e_d&id=5215959

Mielenkiintoinen kirjoitus aiheesta:
http://www.cycle-smart.com/blog/2010...etty-boy-floyd

----------


## vetooo

Valverde-caseen "saatetaan" saada CAS:n "lopullinen  ratkaisu" jo tämän viikon aikana.

http://www.bikeworldnews.com/2010/05...16-news-notes/



> Another gem from the UCI press conference is an indication that the Court of Arbitration for Sport may make a ruling on a worldwide ban against Alejandro Valverde before the end of May.

----------


## Ola

> Valverde-caseen "saatetaan" saada CAS:n "lopullinen  ratkaisu" jo tämän viikon aikana.
> 
> http://www.bikeworldnews.com/2010/05...16-news-notes/



Samalta sivulta:

"In a reversal of earlier statements, UCI President  Patrick McQuaid said the UCI takes Floyd  Landis’ charges seriously and that they have asked the appropriate  national federations to conduct investigations. USADA will be looking  into the allegations against Lance Armstrong and Federations of the other countries  were also invited by the UCI to proceed to an investigation. Belgium will be looking at  Johan Bruyneel, Canada at Michael Barry, France at  John Lelangue. All were charged at different levels by Landis."

Eli tämän mukaan UCI ei paina hommaa villaisella. Katotaas nyt miten äijien käy.

----------


## petri ok

> Samalta sivulta:
> 
> Eli tämän mukaan UCI ei paina hommaa villaisella. Katotaas nyt miten äijien käy.



UCIn omiin selvityksiin ei usko kukaan. Oletettavasti UCIn propaganda-osasto ollut yhteydessä Pat McQuaidiin (Patin sammakoiden takia), ja nyt yritetään toista taktiikkaa: Tutkitaan ja todetaan Landisin väitteet hölynpölyksi.

Valitettavasti jo Lancen UCIlle tekemä(t) lahjoitu(s/kset) sekä AFLD:n viimevuotiset syytökset (ym.ym.) eivät lupaa hyvää UCIn tekemälle sisäiselle tarkistukselle. Lisäksi Patin alkuperäisten kommenttien valossa, kuka uskoo UCIta. 

Toivottavasti järki voittaa ja pyydetään jotain puolueetonta ja  riippumatonta tahoa suorittamaan tutkimukset.

----------


## rhubarb

Näin koulujen päättymisen aikaan tulee jotenkin mieleen että tuo parin vuoden doping-rangaistus on ikäänkuin ammattipyöräilyn intti. Pari vuotta menee hukkaan, kaikki käyvät sen jossain vaiheessa, jotkut onnistuvat lykkäämään enemmän kuin toiset.

Niin, ja jotkut joutuvat sivariin ja neljäksi vuodeksi sivuun.

----------


## asb

> "In a reversal of earlier statements, UCI President  Patrick McQuaid said the UCI takes Floyd  Landis’ charges seriously and that they have asked the *appropriate  national federations* to conduct investigations."



Tuolla lihavoidulla tarkoitetaan siis rekisteröityjä yhdistyksiä/yrityksiä, eikä poliisia. Selkeästi UCI ottaa nämä syytökset lahjusten vastaanottamisesta todella vakavasti. Olen vakuuttunut siitä, että totuus saadaan selville.

----------


## Ola

Jenkeissä saattaa iso pyörä lähteä pyörimään:

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/26/sp...wt&twt=nytimes

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/201...nce.armstrong/

----------


## Ola

> UCIn omiin selvityksiin ei usko kukaan. Oletettavasti UCIn propaganda-osasto ollut yhteydessä Pat McQuaidiin (Patin sammakoiden takia), ja nyt yritetään toista taktiikkaa: Tutkitaan ja todetaan Landisin väitteet hölynpölyksi.
> 
> Valitettavasti jo Lancen UCIlle tekemä(t) lahjoitu(s/kset) sekä AFLD:n viimevuotiset syytökset (ym.ym.) eivät lupaa hyvää UCIn tekemälle sisäiselle tarkistukselle. Lisäksi Patin alkuperäisten kommenttien valossa, kuka uskoo UCIta. 
> 
> Toivottavasti järki voittaa ja pyydetään jotain puolueetonta ja  riippumatonta tahoa suorittamaan tutkimukset.



Voip olla, että UCIn tekemiset ei paljoa paina, jos tossa toisessa viestissäni mainitut jutut pitävät paikkaansa. Jenkeissä saattaa tutkimukset mennä liittovaltiotasolle, siellä on isot pojat asialla. Samaa porukkaa tutkimassa kuin Marion Jonesin ja Balcon tapauksessa. Ja Jones oli kanssa "aika" iso kala. Noissa jutuissa puhutaan petoksista, huumeiden välityksestä ja muusta, voi tulla aika draama. Siellä puhutaan isoista rahoista, esim. USPS (Lancen talli ennen Discoverya) oli ymmärtääkseni verorahoilla sponssattu, lukemieni artikkelien perusteella taitaa olla aika iso rikos (häkkiä) jos on käytetty vilunkia.

----------


## Esko

> Tuolla lihavoidulla tarkoitetaan siis rekisteröityjä yhdistyksiä/yrityksiä, eikä poliisia. Selkeästi UCI ottaa nämä syytökset lahjusten vastaanottamisesta todella vakavasti. Olen vakuuttunut siitä, että totuus saadaan selville.



 Eiköhän se McQuadin ensireaktio ("väitteet ovat potaskaa ja lakimiehemme ottavat yhteyttä") kerro paremmin miten vakavasti UCI asian ottaa. Homma vaan taitaa olla niin, että jos UCI haluaa säilyttää edes jonkinlaisen uskottavuuden, vaihtoehdot ovat vähän vähissä. Jos kansalliset antidoping -järjestöt useissa maissa ottavat nyt tutkimusvastuun, saati sitten vielä viranomaiset, kovin pahoja uskottavuusongelmia ei enää pitäisi olla. Hyvä näin.





> Samaa porukkaa tutkimassa kuin Marion Jonesin ja Balcon tapauksessa. Ja Jones oli kanssa "aika" iso kala.



 On tämä muutenkin jo tuntunut aika samantyyliseltä jahdilta, kuin mikä Marion Jonesiin vuosia kohdistui. Syytökset kasvoivat ja kasvoivat ja lopulta "kaikki tiesivät", että Jones käyttää dopingia. Kulissia piti pystyssä vain se, ettei Jones jäänyt koskaan testeissä kiinni. Lopulta sitten rikostutkimusten myötä korttitalo romahti.

 Lancella toki on vielä pitkä matka siihen pisteeseen, missä Jones viime vaiheessa oli. Toivottavasti asiat tutkitaan nyt sitten kerralla perin pohjin. Jos Lance on puhdas, niin pitäisi sen olla hänenkin etujensa mukaista. Jos Balco -tyylisen mankelin läpi selviää puhtain paperein, niin ei siitä puhtaudesta enää kovin paljon vakuuttavampaa todistetta edes voi saada.

----------


## Deve

Hyvä että nyt on liittovaltion viranomaiset asialla. Onko Ferrari jo silppuamassa paperijälkiä?  :Leveä hymy:  Nyt saadaan puolueeton taho tutkimaan asiaa, UCI ei taatusti löydä mitään koska heillä on oma lehmä ojassa. Kukapa siellä haluaisi omasta työpaikastaan luopua. Tää on lopun alkua ainakin Armstrongille nyt, ehkä monelle UCIssakin, tässä on monelle viranomaiselle ehkä paras mahdollisuus tehdä itselleen nimeä kaatamalla Armstrong. Yhtäkään kiveä ei varmasti jätetä kääntämättä nyt. Armstrong lähti eläkkeelle 2005 legendana, nyt miehestä on tulossa pahin farssi ikinä.

----------


## rjr

> ... Nyt saadaan puolueeton taho tutkimaan asiaa, ... Tää on lopun alkua ainakin Armstrongille nyt, ehkä monelle UCIssakin, tässä on monelle viranomaiselle ehkä paras mahdollisuus tehdä itselleen nimeä kaatamalla Armstrong.



Aika "puolueettomalta" taholta kuulostaa tuollainen. Tulee mieleen kaikenlainen todisteiden keksiminen, vastatodisteiden hävittäminen, silminnäkijöiden palkkaaminen jne.

Omat suosikit ovat ilmeisesti hävinneet LA:lle liian monta kertaa? Ja sitten vielä jääneet kiinni douping-testeissä? Ja LA vain porskuttaa puhtaana voittajana?

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Nyt vähän jäitä hattuun!

Lassen tapauksessa on monen tahon isot rahat kiinni.
Jos jälkiä on niin ne on peitelty niin hyvin kuin mahdollista.
Landisin "tunnustautumista" osattiin odottaa jo pitkään.
Luulenpa että huhuun Kristin Armstrongin toimimisesta ilmiantajana voi vielä suhtautua epäilyksellä. 

Lassehan oli doping-sarjan kunkku. Entäs sitten!

Kaikkein tehokkainta dopingtyötä olisi suunnata katse tulevaisuuten ja kehittää menetelmiä joilla voidaan paljastaa esim. geeniterapeuttisia menetelmiä. Halusitte tai ei, douppausta tapahtuu aina kun silmä välttää.

Luulen myös että viha Lassea kohtaan kumpuaa siitä että oma suosikki ei pärjännyt tai se jäi itse kiinni D:stä.

----------


## TURISTI

> Luulen myös että viha Lassea kohtaan kumpuaa siitä että oma suosikki ei pärjännyt tai se jäi itse kiinni D:stä.



Luulen, et kaikki pitää itsestään selvyytenä et myös Lasse douppaa ja ois vihdoin kiva saada tää seikka julistettua ihan faktaksi. 

Ny kunnolla vaan tulemaan ja douppaus lailliseksi niin pyöräkisat pysyy mielenkiintoisina, ellei jopa vielä mielenkiintoisempina, jatkossakin!
Osa lajia ja huippu-urheilua, joten pelataan mieluummin avoimesti kaikki samoilla säännöillä.

----------


## leecher

> Luulen, et kaikki pitää itsestään selvyytenä et myös Lasse douppaa ja ois vihdoin kiva saada tää seikka julistettua ihan faktaksi. 
> 
> Ny kunnolla vaan tulemaan ja douppaus lailliseksi niin pyöräkisat pysyy mielenkiintoisina, ellei jopa vielä mielenkiintoisempina, jatkossakin!
> Osa lajia ja huippu-urheilua, joten pelataan mieluummin avoimesti kaikki samoilla säännöillä.



Onko aamulääkkeet jääneet ottamatta? Siinäpä olisi oiva esimerkki nuorille harrastajille, kun kaikki eliittiukot douppaisi julkisesti.

----------


## petri ok

> Onko aamulääkkeet jääneet ottamatta? Siinäpä olisi oiva esimerkki nuorille harrastajille, kun kaikki eliittiukot douppaisi julkisesti.



Ja jokainen iskä ja äiskä suosittelisi lapsukaiselleen, että pyripä nyt janipetteri ammattipyöräilijäksi. Jep jep.

----------


## rhubarb

> Ja jokainen iskä ja äiskä suosittelisi lapsukaiselleen, että pyripä nyt janipetteri ammattipyöräilijäksi. Jep jep.



Nykyisessä tilanteessa on helpompi työntää pää hiekkaan, se on totta.

----------


## asb

> Nykyisessä tilanteessa on helpompi työntää pää hiekkaan, se on totta.



Kerro toki lisää.

----------


## rhubarb

> Kerro toki lisää.



No, mul on kodinasiat kunnossa ja pyöräily on hieno laji.

----------


## petri ok

Ja Belgian pyöräilyliitto tekee yhteistyötä liittovaltionsyyttäjä Jaak Fransenin kanssa Johan Bruyneeliä vastaan esitettyjen syytösten tutkimiseksi.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/belg...igate-bruyneel





> "Once the file is complete, it will be up to the Federal Attorney to  possibly start a proceeding against Johan Bruyneel and any other Belgian  licensees who were involved," the statement said.

----------


## OJ

Vuodesta 1991 lähtien Tourin palkintopallille ei ole ollut mitään asiaa ilman veridouppia. Mua ärsyttää vain se, että ko. Kisassa parhaiten menestyneen kuskin uskotaan olevan puhdas kunnes oikeudessa kestävä käry käy.

----------


## Pexi

> Ja jokainen iskä ja äiskä suosittelisi lapsukaiselleen, että pyripä nyt janipetteri ammattipyöräilijäksi. Jep jep.



Onhan (olisihan?) se tuo ammattipyöräilijän ura tosiaankin rahakas, arvostettu ja kaikinpuolin merkittävä asia. Siinä saadaan niin paljon konkreettisia asioita aikaiseksi, ettei millään muulla uralla moista kunnian auraa voi saavuttaa. Kyllä sitä on hyvä janipetterille suositella, kunhan ei vaan olisi douppinkia. Jep jep.

----------


## vetooo

Floyd Landisin mukaan biologinen passi on yhtä kuin vitsi. ESPN:n jutussa on myös muuta luettavaa liittyen Landis-caseen. Tosin ei mitään järisyttävää uutta, mutta mielenkiinnolla luin artikkelin.

http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/cyclin...ory?id=5222488




> "You can use three to four times your body's normal production of EPO if you inject it intravenously and have virtually no chance of testing positive within a matter of hours. So the biological passport is a joke, and I'm fairly certain the UCI knows about it." -Floyd Landis-

----------


## Antti Salonen

> Onko aamulääkkeet jääneet ottamatta? Siinäpä olisi oiva esimerkki nuorille harrastajille, kun kaikki eliittiukot douppaisi julkisesti.



Mikä se olennainen ero olisi nykytilanteeseen, jossa kaikki kovapalkkaiset eliittiukot douppaavat salaa? Viimeisen 15-20 vuoden aikana suuria kisoja voittaneista ajajista iso osa on jossain vaiheessa kärynnyt, ja monen muun käytöstä on enemmän tai vähemmän suoria todisteita. Jos joku kuvittelee niiden muiden olevan täysin puhtaita, niin siitä vain minun puolestani...

Doping katoaa ammattiurheilusta siinä vaiheessa kun joko testit ovat aineita edellä tai aineet ovat liian kalliita. Testit ovat tähän päivään asti tulleet monta askelta perässä ja esim. ammattipyöräilyssä liikkuu niin isot rahat, että toimivat aineet ovat taloudellisesti järkevä investointi.

En ota kantaa siihen, ovatko ammattiurheilijat hyviä esimerkkejä nuorille harrastajille, mutta ammattiurheilun lainalaisuudet ovat aika karuja ja olen melkoisen kyllästynyt urheilijoiden ainaiseen syyllistämiseen. Jos ammattipyöräilyssä tunnustettaisiin tosiasiat ja otettaisiin sama linja kuin esim. NHL:ssä ja NBA:ssa, joissa käsittääkseni ei juuri testata, tekisi se lajista ainakin minulle mielenkiintoisemman. Mua ei hirveästi kiinnosta jännittää esim. sitä, että kuka näistä lahjakkaista ja lajilleen täysin omistautuneista urheilijosta saa tällä kertaa osallistua kisaan.

----------


## OJ

> Landiksellä ei ole kummoista kredibiliteettiä ja mies on varsin vihattu tällä hetkellä tuolla Jenkeissä. Landistä luonnehdittiin lähinnä kieroksi paska-kikkareeksi toisten pyöräilijöiden taholta, enkä puhu nyt pelkästään syytetyistä pro-kuskeista, vaan pyöräilijöistä yleensä.



Uskottavuus on tosiaan ottanut vähän osumaa, mutta aika vähän mä olen lukenut kiukkukommentteja. Kiukkua voi kyllä löytyä jos nämä paljastukset osoittautuvat vain perusteettomiksi rahastusyrityksiksi.

Mun mielestä on aika mielenkiintoista, että Landista vaaditaan paljastamaan diilerinsä ja kertomaan miten kiersi käryt tohon saakka. Jos diileri on joku vähän paikallista fillarivalmentajaa rikollisempi heppu, niin mieluummin menee itse vaikka vähäksi aikaa tiilenpäitä lukemaan kuin vasikoi diilerinsä poliiseille....ja kukas se diileri on noissa veritankkauksissa? Ja kuinka monen on kerrottava, että miten niitä testejä kierretään?

----------


## ketju44

> ....Mua ärsyttää vain se, että ko. Kisassa parhaiten menestyneen kuskin uskotaan olevan puhdas kunnes oikeudessa kestävä käry käy.



Piristi kummasti aamua  :Hymy:  Sinällään ihan oikeutettu kommentti.

----------


## brewster

> Vuodesta 1991 lähtien Tourin palkintopallille ei ole ollut mitään asiaa ilman veridouppia. Mua ärsyttää vain se, että ko. Kisassa parhaiten menestyneen kuskin uskotaan olevan puhdas kunnes oikeudessa kestävä käry käy.



Öööh, miten tämän ratkaisisi? Itselle tulee mieleen kaksi vaihtoehtoista ratkaisua: 1. sallitaan douppaus kun sille ie kuitenkaan mitään mahda. 2.Diskvalifioidaan aina voittaja tai kolme parasta ja julistetaan neljanneksi tullut voittajaksi. Onkohan tähän vielä muitakin ratkaisuja?

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

Dopingin sallimminen tuntuu olevan joillakin ratkaisu dopingongelmaan. Onko tälle argumentille mitään muita perusteluja kuin se oma katkeruus siitä että oma suosikki käryää? Onko kukaan ajatellut, että silloin kyse ei olisi siitä että jotkut douppaa vaan siitä, että kaikkien pitää doupata? Ja onko tajuttu sitä, että mitä tällaisesta tilanteesta kehittyisi kun tiedetään että pyöräilijöitä, hiihtäjiä, suunnistajia ja ties mitä kestävyysurheilijoita on kuollut EPO tai piristeiden käytöstä? Haluaako kukaan täysjärkinen sallia toiminnan joka johtaa usean ihmisen kuolemaan vuosittain pelkästään sen vuoksi että televiosta jonkun keltapaitaspeden seuraaminen on "reilumpaa", varsinkin kun muistellaan jonkin DDR:n dopingohjelman terveydellisiä seurauksia. Jos elämäänsä tarvitsee jännistystä katselemalla televisiota, niin eikö silloin olisi järkevämpää vuokrata elokuva tai käydä vaikka teatterissa?

----------


## apartanen

Kuinka pahasti dopingin käyttö lähtisi käsistä jos se sallittaisiin? Nykyisessä tilantessa vaikka käyttöä on niin testaus varmasti rajoittaa aineiden käyttöä. Määrät on oltava pienet ja varmaankaan kaikkia haluttuja aineita ei voi käyttää.

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

Dopingin käytön salliminen jälkeen lähtisi käsistä. Aikoinaan kun epoa ei voitu testata, porukka veti järjettömiä määriä ja kaikki tietävät mikä oli lopputulos joidenkin kohdalta siitä leikistä. Ja kaikki varmaan tietää mitä voi seurata kun bodarit vetää steroideja ja hormoneja. Vaikka homma on kiellettyä. Jos homma sallittaisiin, niin ei tarvitse pienentää määriä jotta testeissä ei näkyisi vaan voisi vetää sen minkä parhaaksi katsoo. Jokaista käyttäjää vasten kuitenkin on nyt useampi jamppa joka harkitsee mutta heillä oma harkinta tai moraali estää.

Tilanne on varmaan aika pitkälle sama että jos on absolutistiporukka tai sitten aivan totaalinen deekuporukka kaveriporukkana. Kuinka ihminen käyttäytyy kunon jäsenenä kyseisessä ryhmässä kun vertaispaine ja yleinen hyväksyntä kuitenki määrittelee suurelle osalle ihmisistä siitä mitä ylipäätään saa tehdä ja mitä ylipäätään pitää tehdä.

Lisäksi näkisin että olisi hyvin kyseenalaista että urheilussa sallittaisiin asiat jotka rikoslaki ja kansainväliset sopimukset kieltävät.

----------


## rhubarb

> Kuinka pahasti dopingin käyttö lähtisi käsistä jos se sallittaisiin? Nykyisessä tilantessa vaikka käyttöä on niin testaus varmasti rajoittaa aineiden käyttöä. Määrät on oltava pienet ja varmaankaan kaikkia haluttuja aineita ei voi käyttää.



Sama argumentti kuin esim. neulanvaihdossa jne. Salaa käytetään joka tapauksessa ja se on aina riskialttiimpaa ja se eriarvoistaa.

Vaihtoehto ei kuitenkaan varmaan olisi "käyttäkää ihan mitä vaan" vaan tiettyjen lajihyödyllisten aineiden kontrolloitu vapauttaminen ja käyttö sertifioitujen lääkärien valvonnassa tietyssä iässä ja tietyillä sarjatasoilla. Ajatuksena se voi tuntua jotenkin vieraalta mutta minusta tuntuu että tällöin kuva nykytilanteesta on ehkä hieman hyväuskoinen. (Huijareiden vaikutuksesta lajiin lisäksi toiselta puolelta mainittakoon että esim. WADAn vaatimukset olinpaikan ilmoittamisesta _tunnin tarkkuudella kuukausia etukäteen_ alkavat olla aika epäinhimillisiä.)

Edit: tietysti olisi ihan kiva jos doping voitaisiin kitkeä pois mutta kun näin ei taida käydä, varsinkaan kun päästään geenitason hommiin - jotka tietysti aloitetaan lapsina ennen kuin lajiliitolla on joku DNA-verrokki tallennettuna.

----------


## asb

> Kuinka pahasti dopingin käyttö lähtisi käsistä jos se sallittaisiin? Nykyisessä tilantessa vaikka käyttöä on niin testaus varmasti rajoittaa aineiden käyttöä. Määrät on oltava pienet ja varmaankaan kaikkia haluttuja aineita ei voi käyttää.



Sallittaisiinko douppaus sitten myös junioreilta? Jos douppaus sallitaan ammattilaistasolla, niin se valuisi myös alas junioreihin, koska jokainen juniori tietäisi, ettei ammattilaissopimusta voi saada douppaamatta. "Kannattaa siis aloittaa ajoissa."

----------


## kontio

Bernard Kohl aloitti vasta armeijassa  :Hymy:  siis douppaamisen...

----------


## vetooo

> Bernard Kohl aloitti vasta armeijassa  siis douppaamisen...



Kohlilla on muuten nykyisin Itävallan isoin pyöräilyn erikoisliike Wienissä ja kauppa kuulemma hyvin. Henoa, että mies menestyy jossain muussakin kuin douppaamisessa.

----------


## Hoobee

Mitä"douppaus"on..?suorituskykyä parantava menetelmä,tai aine,joka useinkin on ammattilaisen(lääkärit) käsissä turvallinen ja monille sitä tarvitseville lähes elinehto.
Salliminen on lähinnä moraalinen kysymys.Nythän kaksinaismoraali,jeesustelu ja syyttely lähinnä hallitsevat keskustelua.Ja kyllä pitää olla tosi vahva usko reiluun urheiluhenkeen,jos kuvittelee ettei aineet olis jo mukana junnuillakin.Vähän tää on pessimististä läppää,mutta ei vaan jaksa oikein uskoa mihinkään puhtauteen.

----------


## kontio

menestyi se pyöräilyssäkin ihan kohtuullisesti siihen nähden, että mm Ricco, Di Luca ja Pellizotti oli samoissa satseissa todistetusti...

Mutta tosiaan hienoa että on jaloillaan, toisin kuin eräs suomalainen hiihtostara.

----------


## Metallord

http://www.rxmuscle.com/articles/rom...xt-victim.html

----------


## Antti Salonen

> Sallittaisiinko douppaus sitten myös junioreilta? Jos douppaus sallitaan ammattilaistasolla, niin se valuisi myös alas junioreihin, koska jokainen juniori tietäisi, ettei ammattilaissopimusta voi saada douppaamatta. "Kannattaa siis aloittaa ajoissa."



Ammattipyöräilyssä ja muussa ammattiurheilussa, jossa rahaa liikkuu riittävästi, doping on jo nyt maan tapa, ja kaipa se lahjakkailla junnuillakin on tiedossa. Ei testausta amatööriurheilussa kannata lopettaa, vaan painopiste nimenomaan pitäisi siirtää sinne, sillä testausta tehdään isoilta osin julkisella rahalla. Lisäksi amatööripuolella testaus on paljon toimivampi pelote, koska keinot käryn välttämiseen ovat niin paljon rajallisemmat. Eli kyllä ammattilaissopimuksen voisi saada jatkossakin ihan puhtain keinoin.

Ammattiurheilu voi mun puolesta järjestää omat asiansa kuten parhaaksi näkee. Esim. kisaa edeltävät hematokriittitestit käsittääkseni nauttivat varsin laajaa suosiota myös urheilijoiden piirissä.

----------


## OJ

Cannondale ja OUCH irtisanoivat sponssisopparinsa ja Bahati Racingin kuskeja on kehotettu hakemaan uutta tiimiä. Eiköhän se Floydi saada hiljaseksi kunhan tarpeeksi ahdistetaan.

----------


## PHI

Veikkaan ettei saada.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Konetta voi virittää aina vaan lisää kunnes se poksahtaa. Jos kontrolloitu doping olisi sallittua, niin se kielletty alue olisi vastaavanlainen kiehtova mahdollisuus ja toisaalta inhottava ongelma kuin on nykyäänkin. Dopingin luonnetta jalkapallossa ja jääkiekossa ei pidä verrata pyöräilyyn, niissä muutkin tekijät kuin W/Kg ovat kuitenkin jossain roolissa.

----------


## Hoobee

aivan!lätkässäkin tulis paljon vähemmän tappeluita,jos jätkät ei riehus paukkupäissään siellä..spontaani matsaaminenhan kuulemma on osa lajia

----------


## puumangeri

> .. ammattiurheilussa, jossa rahaa liikkuu riittävästi...



Tossa lauseessa piilee se koko doping ongelman ydin.

----------


## vetooo

UCI on vahvistanut italialaisen Francesco De Bonisin ja espanjalaisen Antonio Colomin kahden vuoden mittaiset kilpailukiellot. De Bonis on ensimmäinen polkija, joka sai pannan biologisen passin sisältämien epänormaalien arvojen perusteella. Colomin kilpailukielto tuli positiivisesta EPO-näytteestä. De Bonisille mätkäistiin samalla 13 000 euron sakot ja Colomille peräti 46 958 euroa.

Lähde: http://www.uci.ch/Modules/ENews/ENew...w%26LangId%3D1

** * * * **

Liquigasin Franco Pellizottilla tuntuu olevan yhä vankka työnantajansa luottamus.

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/43...to-racing.aspx




> Team manager, Roberto Amadio, is of the same  opinion as Chicchi. He spoke critically of the biological passport and  insists that his rider will race again barring any bad news.
> 
> "As long as his case is not filed, he will race both the Italian  Championship and the Tour de France. Next week, we will take 15 riders  to a training camp at San Pellegrino - Franco will also be there. He is  not suspended and remains a part of the team."

----------


## petri ok

> ** * * * **
> 
> Liquigasin Franco Pellizottilla tuntuu olevan yhä vankka työnantajansa luottamus.
> 
> http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/43...to-racing.aspx



Liquigas-pomot ja Floyd Landis ovat siis samaa mieltä: Biologinen passi on suuri vitsi.

----------


## vetooo

BMC on lopettanut Alessandro Ballanin hyllyttämisen.

Lähde: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ballan-back-to-racing

----------


## erkkk

Hieman OT.

Vielä on offseasonia jäljellä. 
Ehtiihän siinä yhdet misterkisat.

----------


## ketju44

Yllä oleva ei nyt mulle tyhmälle avaudu  :Sekaisin:

----------


## kontio

Eikös se Liias ole? vähän offseasonia tosiaan.

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Olen kuullut erittäin luotettavista lähteistä, että UCI:n Amstrongin lahjoittamilla rahoilla ostamamat douppitesterit olivat jo valmiiksi peukaloituja.
Ne nimittäin jättivät automaattisesti paljastamatta tiettyjen pyöräilijöiden positiivisia tuloksia. Aika nerokasta, eikö vaan?

Samoista erittäin luetettavista lähteistä olen kuullut että kaiken takana olisivat olleet CIA ja presidentti George W. Bush.

Jokaisen järkevän ihmisen päässä pitäisi kilahtaa viimeistään nyt että Bushan tämän sotkun on järjestänyt. Eikö vaan?

----------


## ketju44

> Eikös se Liias ole? vähän offseasonia tosiaan.



Kitoos  :Hymy:   nyt olen sit nähnyt -09 vuoden suomalaispyöräilijän kuvankin  :Vink:

----------


## Munamankeli

> Kitoos   nyt olen sit nähnyt -09 vuoden suomalaispyöräilijän kuvankin



Ei jumalauta, on se... huh huh...
Nyt olen nähnyt suomalaisen pyöräilyn tulevaisuuden. Toivottavasti se malttaa olla missitentissä hiljaa harrastuksistaan - tai ainakin pyöräilystä.

----------


## Deve

Onko tuo siis kilpapyöräilijä?

----------


## YT

Näyttää kyllä enemmän portsarilta.

----------


## A.A

> 



Missä helvatassa se on pitänyt tota vasenta kättä? Ja vielä rannetta myöten?

----------


## ketju44

> Onko tuo siis kilpapyöräilijä?



Ja minä olen hävennyt olla kuntopyöräilijä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Göös(på svenska)

Noh eipä ole malttanut, vaan komeasti kehaisee MTV3 esittelyvideossa olevansa pyöräilijä.  Eipä ole tyhmyydellä rajaa........

----------


## viller

> Missä helvatassa se on pitänyt tota vasenta kättä? Ja vielä rannetta myöten?



Itseruskettava voide?

----------


## Sambody

*Garmin to cooperate with Landis investigation
*




> "We cannot change what happened in the past but we believe it is time for transparency," Slipstream Sports, the parent company of Garmin-Transitions, said in a statement.
> 
>   "We expect that anyone in our organisation who is contacted by any cycling, anti-doping, or government authority will be open and honest with that authority. 
> 
>   "In that context, we expect nothing short of one hundred percent truthfulness, whatever that truth is, to the questions they are asked," the statement said. 
> 
>   "As long as they express the truth about the past to the appropriate parties, they will continue to have a place in our organisation and we will support them for living up to the promise we gave the world when we founded Slipstream Sports."

----------


## Metallord

http://www.ironmagazine.com/blog/201...od-doping-epo/

----------


## OJ

Ei varmaan ole tullut kovin paljon fillaroitua.

Ja otsikkoa liipaten. Tohtori Galean asiakaslistalla oli myös muutama teräsmies, jotka ovat kekkuloineet anti-doping keulakuvina. Ei olisi uskonut, että +4h 270-300 watilla ja sen jälkeen maratonin juokseminen selkeästi alle kolmen tunnin saattaisi vaatia käärmelientä.

----------


## rhubarb

Uusi salainen ase: pulla. Ei kai se tuossa kunnossa ole voinut olla kisoja voittaessaan?

----------


## Mrk70

Ihme ja kumma, mutta kyllä se viimevuonna oli ainakin lähellä tota kuntoa. Eihän tuo nyt mikään kovin läski ole, mutta lihasta on kyllä kestävyysurheilijaksi aika armottomasti liikaa.

----------


## Brunberg

No ei siellä kyllä kovin ihmeellisesti lihastakaan ole kun noi löysät otetaan pois päältä, sitäpaitsi tämä tahvohan ei kärynnyt oikeasta dopingista vaan testobuustereista.

----------


## Soolo

mekaanista douppia? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Nd13ARuvVE

edit. tässä vähän lisää
http://theinnerring.blogspot.com/201...n-peloton.html

aika sanattomaksi vetää.

----------


## Deve

En yhtään ihmettelisi vaikka olisikin noin. Kyllä nykytekniikalla saadaan rungon sisään survottua akku ja laite mikä pyörittäis kampia, ei se mitään aivokirurgiaa ole. Nyt tarvinnee alkaa lähtöviivalle tuoda röntgenlaite myös ennenkuin päästetään kuskit kisailemaan. Tuollainen "dopingpyörä" on jotenkin vielä paskasemman olonen kuin että vetäs pää punasena kaikkea mahdollista.

----------


## pumppi

Jos se sähkömoottori tuottaa sen jutuissa mainitun 100W, niin eikö tuo ihan mahdollista olisi? 

Flandersin pätkässä näyttää siltä, että kiihdyttää muiden mukaan, kytkee ulkoisen voimantuoton ja sen jälkeen ei jalat näytä repivän, vaikka vauhti vaan kiihtyy. Sen sijaan katselee vaan vasemmalle, ettei tuu motoja ohi. 

PR:ssä samoin hyvin junttaa loppumäen tasaisen kovaa ja toinen jää kuin tikku paskaan. Voisko tuossa olla myös eroa se 100W? Kun lukee ruumiinkieltäkin, niin noista esimerkeistä vakuuttavampi on minulle tuo Flandersin "matkustus".

----------


## Teemu H

Hyvin tehty video, vakuutti ainakin minut...

----------


## makkeli

Sitten oli vielä ne pyörän vaihdot. Taisi patteri loppua välillä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## rhubarb

"Outo istualtaan kiihdytys" nyt selittyy ihan vaihteiden käytön osaamisella. Mekanismin selitys sen sijaan näyttää kaiken kaikkiaan ihan vakuuttavalta joten taitaa olla ihan aiheellista aloittaa tarkempi pyörien tarkistus ennen lähtöjä.

Ja jonkun pitäisi varmaan kaupallistaa tuo laite. "Hieman" parempi kuin keskivertohelkaman sähkömoottori.

----------


## vetooo

Cancellaran Ronde-suoritus saattoi näyttää kovin ylivertaiselta, mutta siinä ratkaisevassa iskukohdassa Tompalla leikkasi moottori pahasti kiinni (superhapot iskivät patukoihin). Roubaix-voitto puolestaan ratkesi siihen, kun Tomppa leikki Pikku-Kallea pääjoukon hännillä ja Cancellara katosi siinä välissä kuin pieru saharaan.

----------


## erkkk

> Tuollainen "dopingpyörä" on jotenkin vielä paskasemman olonen kuin että vetäs pää punasena kaikkea mahdollista.



Tuosta vois lätkiä samantien elinikäistä kieltoa. D-testeissä sentään on aina marginaalinen erehtymisen mahdollisuus, riippuen vähän aineesta ja testistä. Moottoripyörällä polkiessa tilaa selittelylle ei oikein jää. Vähän vaikea uskoa että joku tollaisella kehtaisi kisata, tosin ajoneuvojen peesaukset sun muut taas on tietty aivan eri asia  :Leveä hymy:  Tuostakin tulee nopeesti mieleen tapa miten Flechalta ryöstettiin Ghent Wevelgemin voitto ja mm suomessakin on SM temmon kulta kuitattu peesaamalla rekkaa takavuosina...

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

Tosta sähkömoottorista tulee mieleen että eikös joku nero ollut keksinyt laittaa jousimekanismin ratapyörän levykiekon sisään ja sitten kun oli telineestä irrotettu niin oli takarengas sutien lähdetty kisaan.

----------


## ketju44

BASSO voitti Giron!!!!  Onnea puhtaalle pyöräilijälle , joka joskus lapsellisuuttaan vähän vain kokeili doubata. Nyt nähtiin ettei olisi tarvinnut  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Ola

> Vähän vaikea uskoa että joku tollaisella kehtaisi kisata, tosin ajoneuvojen peesaukset sun muut taas on tietty aivan eri asia



Jaa ei, jos jäbät on valmiita tohtoroimaan omaa kroppaa, niin kait kynnys filunkiin fillarin kanssa on aika pieni. Nää doupinkitarinat on niin villejä, että mikään ei enää yllätä.  :Sekaisin: 

Kyllähän tommonen sähkömoottoriviritys on jotenkin sympaattisempi, funtsaatka nyt kun sitä on viritelty ja saatu toimimaan. Tai sit tää on uutisankka.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ola

> Missä helvatassa se on pitänyt tota vasenta kättä? Ja vielä rannetta myöten?



Eihän toi vaan oo jotain itseruskettavaa voidetta? Ne rusketusrajat pitää saada ajamalla!  :Cool:

----------


## Brunberg

> En yhtään ihmettelisi vaikka olisikin noin. Kyllä nykytekniikalla saadaan rungon sisään survottua akku ja laite mikä pyörittäis kampia, ei se mitään aivokirurgiaa ole.



Tollasen vehkeen on voinut kasata joku tallin mekaanikko jo ainakin 10 vuotta sitten ja saada toimimaan hyvin. Moottorit ja vaihteet ovat olleet riittävän hyviä jo varmaan 40 vuotta, akkutekniikka on tässä viimeisen kympin aikana niin paljon eteenpäin, että varmaan on ollut jo aiemmin noita.

----------


## Sambody

> Flandersin pätkässä näyttää siltä, että kiihdyttää muiden mukaan, kytkee ulkoisen voimantuoton ja sen jälkeen ei jalat näytä repivän, vaikka vauhti vaan kiihtyy. Sen sijaan katselee vaan vasemmalle, ettei tuu motoja ohi. 
> 
> PR:ssä samoin hyvin junttaa loppumäen tasaisen kovaa ja toinen jää kuin tikku paskaan. Voisko tuossa olla myös eroa se 100W? Kun lukee ruumiinkieltäkin, niin noista esimerkeistä vakuuttavampi on minulle tuo Flandersin "matkustus".



Käännä kisat toisin päin. Rondessa Boonen jäi jalat krampaten mäkeen ja Pariisi-Roubaixissa Cancellara lähti tasaisella karkuun.

Tuo Roubaixin kiihdytys kyllä näyttää tuossa valossa aika huvittavalta. Toisaalta ei siinäkään mitään selvää todistetta ole.

----------


## petri ok

Valverdelle kahden vuoden panna 1.1.2010 lähtien. Jo se kestikin.
http://www.tas-cas.org/d2wfiles/docu...erde_FINAL.pdf

CAS:n tuomiokirjelmä englanniksi halukkaille

----------


## Mika A

MTV3 voitti kotimaisen uutiskilpailun Valverde-uutisesta?

----------


## rhubarb

Sanoisin että nyt varmaan harmittaa kun olisi jo kahteen kertaan ehtinyt kärsiä pannan mutta ehtihän se tuossa välissä voittamaan kaikenlaista.

Tosin eikö oikeudenmukaisuuden nimessä kilpailukiellon tulisi olla mitätön Italiassa?  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Nailoni

Oikeus voitti vihdoin. Mahtaa Pitiä kyrpiä kun ei voi taaskaan kahteen vuoteen osallistua Touriin. Kaippa se Italiassa päättyy se kilpailukielto aikaisemmin, mutta ei paljon lohduttane kun Girokin käy välillä muissa maissa.

Olisikohan kannattanut myöntää sillon aikoja sitten niin olisi startissa tänki vuoden Tourilla. Ihan oikein sille, mitä pitää kiistää viimeiseen asti.

----------


## Suffeli

> mekaanista douppia? 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Nd13ARuvVE
> 
> edit. tässä vähän lisää
> http://theinnerring.blogspot.com/201...n-peloton.html
> 
> aika sanattomaksi vetää.



Voi hyvän tähden, alkaa olla ammattisykkelöinnin uskottavuus jo alle 0.
Mitähän seuraavaksi keksitään, kun kaikilla on sähköpyörät alla?

----------


## petri ok

> Sanoisin että nyt varmaan harmittaa kun olisi jo kahteen kertaan ehtinyt kärsiä pannan mutta ehtihän se tuossa välissä voittamaan kaikenlaista.
> 
> Tosin eikö oikeudenmukaisuuden nimessä kilpailukiellon tulisi olla mitätön Italiassa?



Toki jokaisen oikeusturva sallii valittamisen. Enempi voisi kyseenalaistaa Espanjan pyöräilyliiton (RFEC) toimintaa. RFEC nimittäin 7.9.2007 kieltäytyi antamaan Valverdelle kilpailukieltoa, vaikka WADA ja UCI sitä vaativatkin. (jotkut meistä ovat valtiovallan erityissuojelussa :Sarkastinen: )

Päätöksessä on toki tutkittu sitäkin (ne bis in idem). Päätöksessä todetaan, että CONI:n asettama Italian kilpailukielto oli suojaamassa Italian pyöräilykilpailua, mutta tässä uudessa päätöksessä taas pyöräilijän rankaiseminen doping-rötöksestä. Lisäksi päätöksessä (kohta 18.15) viitataan Valverden kilpailukalenteriin, jonka mukaan Piti ei kilpaillut Italiassa (jotakin aikaa?) ennen toukokuun 2009 Italian kilpailukiellon julkaisua.  

Nyt sitten tuli tuomioistuimen päätös Vueltan 2009 voittajasta. Aikaisempien kilpailutulosten diskaus ei päätöksen mukaan ole mahdollista, sillä ei ole mitään todisteita, että Valverde olisi käyttänyt dopingia 6.5.2006 jälkeen. :Cool: 

Tämän vuoden voitot sitten kumottiin (palkinnot palautettava) ja Evans nousi UCI rankingin kärkeen.

----------


## petri ok

Ja kuten arvattavissa oli Valverde jatkaa taistelua. :Leveä hymy: 
_
Valverde's press agent issued a statement vowing to take the matter to  the Swiss Supreme Court._

Seuraavana Haag, Euroopan neuvosto, YK:n turvallisuusneuvosto?

----------


## vetooo

Ei Valverdella pikkurahasta ole puutetta. Kyseessä kun on ollut maailman suurinta pankkitiliä tekevä pyöräilijä noin 5 vuotta putkeen (pl. Armstrong, joka takoo rahaa pyöräilyn ulkopuolisilla asioilla). Hyvä, että tämä case saatiin ratkaistua CAS:ssa ennen Ranskan ympäriajoa.

----------


## asb

> En yhtään ihmettelisi vaikka olisikin noin. Kyllä nykytekniikalla saadaan rungon sisään survottua akku ja laite mikä pyörittäis kampia, ei se mitään aivokirurgiaa ole. Nyt tarvinnee alkaa lähtöviivalle tuoda röntgenlaite myös ennenkuin päästetään kuskit kisailemaan. Tuollainen "dopingpyörä" on jotenkin vielä paskasemman olonen kuin että vetäs pää punasena kaikkea mahdollista.



Mielestäni Cozy Beehive tekee (jälleen kerran) hyvän yhteenvedon aiheesta:

http://cozybeehive.blogspot.com/2010...tor-power.html

----------


## rhubarb

> Mielestäni Cozy Beehive tekee (jälleen kerran) hyvän yhteenvedon aiheesta:
> 
> http://cozybeehive.blogspot.com/2010...tor-power.html



En ole "ihan" vakuuttunut alkuperäisen jutun paikkansapitävyydestä, mutta Beehiven artikkeli ei kyllä vakuuta myöskään. Tehovaatimukset ovat aivan liian korkeat ja tarkastelussa on hieman vanhentunut ilmeisesti kaupallisesti tarjolla ollut ratkaisu, ei nykytekniikalla tarkoitukseen rakennettu kokonainen pyörä.

----------


## azf

> En ole "ihan" vakuuttunut alkuperäisen jutun paikkansapitävyydestä, mutta Beehiven artikkeli ei kyllä vakuuta myöskään. Tehovaatimukset ovat aivan liian korkeat ja tarkastelussa on hieman vanhentunut ilmeisesti kaupallisesti tarjolla ollut ratkaisu, ei nykytekniikalla tarkoitukseen rakennettu kokonainen pyörä.



Kannattaa pitää mielessä että kun puhutaan ammattipyöräilystä niin voi olla että budjetti ei vaadi kierrätettävien akkujen käyttöä. Kertakäyttöparistoilla päästään yli 300Wh/kg:n jos on tarvis (ja rahaa).

----------


## vetooo

Davide Cassani (50-v. Giro-selostaja): "Voittaisin dopingpyörällä Giron"
Patrick Lefevere (Quick Step -pomo): "Fillaridoping on vakavampi asia kuin perinteinen doping"
Fabian Cancellara (Vlaanderen-Roubaix -mestari): "Voittoni on saavutettu vain ja ainoastaan kovalla työnteolla"

Siinäpä kai tähänastiset puheenvuorot, jotka olen kuullut.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/lefe...ping-seriously

----------


## Ola

> Davide Cassani (50-v. Giro-selostaja): "Voittaisin dopingpyörällä Giron"



Keep on dreaming. Ei taida ihan pieni moottori kompensoida wattieroa Cassanin ja aktiivien välillä. Sensaationhakuista potaskaa.






> Patrick Lefevere (Quick Step -pomo): "Fillaridoping on vakavampi asia  kuin perinteinen doping"



No huh huh. Tai ehkä se olisi aika kiusallista, kun tästä olis helpompi jäädä kiinni. Nyt kun on epäilys, niin homman tarkastaminen on tehtävissä helposti, vrt. perinteinen doping.

----------


## villef

Olisko ollu moottori jo testauksessa viime vuoden MM-tempossa?

En tiedä, itte en oikein jaksa uskoa moiseen..

Ei Riisin auton tupakansytyttimestä näy johtoa Fabianin varapyörän keskiöön missään kuvissa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

Eihän tuossa akkujen tarvitse edes olla kovin pitkäkestoiset. Cansellara kuitenkin on niin kova jamppa, että aika harva pystyy sen kanssa ajamaan tempoa niinkusta tasaveroisesti. Eli sähkövoimaa käyttää siihen että pääsee karkuun ja sitten kun on karussa, voi ajaa omilla voimilla. Sitten jos näkee että takaa taas tulevat, niin antaa pikkusen jöötiä sähköllä ja taas mennään.

----------


## PMoi

Ja akut juomapulloon, kun yhdet tyhjenee niin sitten huoltoautosta täydet tilalle...

----------


## Sambody

> Ja akut juomapulloon, kun yhdet tyhjenee niin sitten huoltoautosta täydet tilalle...



Ja duracell juomapullo sponssiksi vai mitenseoli?

Tarkastetaanko noita fillareita muuten mitenkään ennen kilpailua?

----------


## Deve

> Keep on dreaming. Ei taida ihan pieni moottori kompensoida wattieroa Cassanin ja aktiivien välillä. Sensaationhakuista potaskaa.



Mä en tiedä mihin viiskymppisen ropalla pystyy kun vielä kolmekymppiä tonne itellä matkaa mutta jos tolla 100 wattia saa lisää ja jos sais työnnettyä ulos ees sen 300w omilla jaloilla niin vois irtoa kyllä etappivoitto. Tai ei ainakaan jotkut ~70kg puhtaat proffat paljoa yli 400w tuota. Ihan eri asia on sitten miten Lancekin tuotti sen 490 wattia. Joskus muuten tuli luettua että joku oli laskenut Lancelle kun MM:n voitti niin ~375 watin kynnystehon. Ferrari tosiaan tietää miten "hienosäädetään" konetta. Sille on syynsä miksi äijälle maksetaan 10-20% vuosituloista..

----------


## spandex

Toistaiseksi tuo pyörädoping vaikuttaa kyllä vielä lähinnä salaliittoteorialta.

Ehkä silti joudun syömään hattuni ja noita väitteitä pystytään näyttämään todeksi. Toivottavasti ei.

Mutta vähintäänkin kisassa hyvin menestyneiden pyörät pitäisi kyllä tarkastaa kisan jälkeen. Ongelmana toki pyörien vaihdot.

----------


## Hikeä pintaan

> Toistaiseksi tuo pyörädoping vaikuttaa kyllä vielä lähinnä salaliittoteorialta.
> 
> Ehkä silti joudun syömään hattuni ja noita väitteitä pystytään näyttämään todeksi. Toivottavasti ei.
> 
> Mutta vähintäänkin kisassa hyvin menestyneiden pyörät pitäisi kyllä tarkastaa kisan jälkeen. Ongelmana toki pyörien vaihdot.



Niinpä!  :Leveä hymy: 

http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2010...80022_ur.shtml

----------


## Deve

> Niinpä! 
> 
> http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2010...80022_ur.shtml



Cancellara vaihtanut Rabobankkiin vai  :Sekaisin:  Niin ja kun UCI sanoo miten asia on niin kai se on uskottava!

----------


## Sambody

> Cancellara vaihtanut Rabobankkiin vai



On niin tuntematon pyöräilijä etteivät vain parat iltapulun toimituksessa löytäneet hepusta kuvaa. Itse epäilen, että tähän syyllinen on Riis, joka on mennyt hätäpäissään poistamaan interwebin kaikki kuvat omasta joukkueestaan, jotteivat mopon moottorit vain paljastu.

Tätä väitettä on kyllä perkeleen vaikea niellä purematta sillä niin paljon on Fabian saavuttanut jo ennen tätä kevättä pyöräilyn saralla, joten miksi riskeerata tuollein?

----------


## asb

http://cozybeehive.blogspot.com/2010...ra-attack.html

Videonauhan perusteella tehtyjä laskutoimituksia Cancellaran tehoista Paris-Roubaixissa. Mitä mieltä raati?

----------


## Kal Pedal

> http://cozybeehive.blogspot.com/2010...ra-attack.html 
> Videonauhan perusteella tehtyjä laskutoimituksia Cancellaran tehoista Paris-Roubaixissa. Mitä mieltä raati?



Tälläiset sivut lohduttavat kyllä huomattavasti silloin kun oman "elämän" puute ahdistaa. On ihmisiä joilla on asiat vielä pahemmin, siitä kiitos. :Hymy: 

Mitä Spartacuksen pyörä-dopingiin tulee: Mätäkuun juttu jo kesäkuussa. Ei muuta.

----------


## Deve

Enpä jaksanut lukea tota läpi, kaikenlaista hieno käppyrää on kyllä piirrelty. Mitenhän on huomioitu tuuli noissa laskuissa, vähän vastatuulta tai myötäistä niin muuttuukin wattiluvut ihan toisenlaiseksi..Ei noita voi pitää mitenkään luotettavina. Ja tien pintakin ei ehkä oo se paras mahdollinen Paris-Roubaix'ssa..voi haukata vähän enemmän watteja kuin että ajelis jollain sileellä vastapäällystetyllä lakritsilla.

Kommenteissa sanotaan että Cancellara ylläpitää "helposti" 600 wattia 5 minuuttia, sanoisin että ei voi olla mahdollista. Vaikka äijällä kova kone varmasti onkin. Toi vaatisi aivan friikkiä hapenottokykyä.

----------


## asb

Mistä kohdasta tuo SRM muuten mittaa tehot? Jos moottori pyörittää kampiakselia, niin näkyykö se mittarin teholukemissa.

----------


## Deve

> Mistä kohdasta tuo SRM muuten mittaa tehot? Jos moottori pyörittää kampiakselia, niin näkyykö se mittarin teholukemissa.



Sanoisin että ei näy jos ei kerran kampiin tuu mitään vastusta. Voin kyllä olla väärässä.

edit. Tai sitten se riittää että pyörii se kampiakseli..kun mittaahan toi molemmilta puolilta tehoa. Emmä tierä..

----------


## Leopejo

Pari täsmennystä entisestä ammattilaisesta Davide Cassanista:

- hän ei tarkoittanut kirjaimellisesti, että voittaisi Giron tuollaisella moottorilla. Tuo on melkein sanonta Italiassa: _"minäkin voittaisin Giron, jos..."_. 

- Cassani ei ikinä maininnut Cancellaraa, eikä luultavasti mitenkään usko Cancellaran käyttävän tuota moottoria. Se, joka antoi Cassanille pyörän kokeiltavaksi, mainitsi vain, että jokin/jotkut ammattilaiset olisivat käyttäneet sitä. Joku muu sitten teki tuon Cancellara-videon.

- Ensimmäinen, joka mainitsi tuon moottorin muutama viikko sitten, taisi olla italialainen _Tuttobici_-lehti tai sen nettiversio. Heidän mielestään UCI olisi ollut jo tutkimassa asiaa vakavasti. Mutta eikö UCI kiistänyt tätä?

----------


## petri ok

> - Ensimmäinen, joka mainitsi tuon moottorin muutama viikko sitten, taisi olla italialainen _Tuttobici_-lehti tai sen nettiversio. Heidän mielestään UCI olisi ollut jo tutkimassa asiaa vakavasti. Mutta eikö UCI kiistänyt tätä?



Mielestäni UCI on ottanut jo paljon aikaisemmin kantaa, että siellä otetaan vakavasti moottorisoitujen polkupyörien käytön uhka. Mutta UCI:n mukaan siellä ei epäillä Cancellaraa vilpistä.

----------


## vetooo

UCI vahvisti italialaisen Pietro Caucchiolin kahden vuoden kilpailukiellon. Caucchioli on toinen pyöräiljä, joka saa pannan biologisen passin epänormaalien arvojen perusteella. Italialainen on ollut väliaikaisessa kilpailukiellossa viime vuodesta lähtien, joten 2-vuotinen panna on lusittu lopullisesti 18.6.2011.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/piet...-for-two-years

----------


## vetooo

*"It seems almost crazy to dare say that Armstrong admitted he used EPO,  but he did call me in 2001 and admitted that he used EPO."* -Greg LeMond-

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/cycli...reaction_N.htm

----------


## J T K

"But to really change, there needs to be a cleansing from the top down. Just punishing riders won't fix it. The teams, the corporations that sponsor them and the organizations that govern the sport all have to take responsibility. Right now it is a corrupt system."

Siinäpä se villakoiran ydin..

----------


## PauliAnkka

Voi, voi nyt Tomppakin epäiltynä.



Jokohan ovat Tampereelle rantautuneet?

----------


## apartanen

> Voi, voi nyt Tomppakin epäiltynä.
> 
> *Mainoskikka*
> 
> Jokohan ovat Tampereelle rantautuneet?



Nyt on ollut FFWD:n mainosukot ajantasalla. Mainio mainos!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## J T K

Kyllä  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Risto Koivunen

Eikös hamsterin tunkeminen noin ahtaaseen paikkaan ole jo eläinrääkkäystä?

----------


## petri ok

> Eikös hamsterin tunkeminen noin ahtaaseen paikkaan ole jo eläinrääkkäystä?



Ne lienevät geenimuunneltuja hamstereita.

----------


## Ola

Tämäkin on selvä tapaus!!! Jotain tällaista osasi kyllä odottaa!!! Selittää myös sen, miksi Tomppa putosi Spartacuksen kyydistä Muurilla, hamsterin on vaikea juosta kun mukulakivet täristää. 

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## OJ

> "But to really change, there needs to be a cleansing from the top down. Just punishing riders won't fix it. The teams, the corporations that sponsor them and the organizations that govern the sport all have to take responsibility. Right now it is a corrupt system."
> 
> Siinäpä se villakoiran ydin..



Tällä ainakin päästäisiin eroon siitä suurimmasta motiivista.

----------


## Deve

Hein Verbruggen heittää bensaa liekkeihin uhkailemalla Landista. Ja mistähän Floikka on rahat saanu lakimiehiin, joku sponsoroi tai sitten lakifirma on haistanut hyvän keissin ja edustavat ilmaiseksi? 

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/mo...hallenges.html

----------


## rhubarb

> Hein Verbruggen heittää bensaa liekkeihin uhkailemalla Landista. Ja mistähän Floikka on rahat saanu lakimiehiin, joku sponsoroi tai sitten lakifirma on haistanut hyvän keissin ja edustavat ilmaiseksi? 
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/mo...hallenges.html



Kirjaennakosta?

----------


## YT

Lakitoimistot saa mainosta paljon julkisuutta saavista oikeustapauksista. Ne saattaa jopa maksaa asiakkaalle, että pääsevät mukaan.

----------


## petri ok

Ranskan antidopingtoimikunta AFLD lataa täyslaidallisen UCIn dopingkontrollin toimivuuteen





> Several significant positive results were  recorded during the 2008 edition of the Tour de France when the AFLD was  in charge of the testing.  The list includes Manuel Beltran, Moises  Duenas, Riccardo Riccò and Dimitri Fofonov.  Subsequent retroactive  testing was also done by the French lab and found Leonardo Piepoli,  Stefan Schumacher and King of the Mountains winner Bernhard Kohl all  positive for EPO.



Suom. _Me osataan ja saadaan huijarit kiinni._




> Among other things, the AFLD accused the UCI of  preferential treatment of the Astana team of race winner Alberto  Contador and seven-time-winner Lance Armstrong, who finished third.   They pointed out that once the UCI was again in control of collection  and testing, no riders had tested positive.



suom. _Kun ne UCIn kaverit on hommissa, ne antaa erioikeuksia staroille, eikä saa huijareita kii._

----------


## Nailoni

Tuo on kyllä naurettavinta jos tosiaan antavat "staroille" ennakkoon varoituksen koska tulee testiä.. Antais nyt vaan AFLD:n testata myös niin saatais kiinni lisää huijareita..

----------


## petri ok

UCI hyökkää Landisia ja AFLD:tä vastaan
Pat McQuaidin mukaan sammakonsyöjät ei tajua doping-protokollista hevon sitä ja Landis puhuu härän paskaa. Lisäksi hän myöntää Lancen maksaneen 100.000 € UCIlle, mutta se ei tietenkään, hyvänen aika, ollut mikään hiton lahjus, vaan ihan normaalia toimintaa, jonka kaikki voi käydä toteamassa heidän päämajassaan. Ja nyt UCI miettii oikeustoimia AFLD pomoa Bordryä vastaan. Ja luotto UCIn toimintaa kohtaan senkun kasvaa.




> "Bordry is clearly not in a position to criticize anyone else. He  should shut up and let cycling look after it's anti-doping. He seem out  to just damage the sport or is looking for publicity and funding."



"Kauniit ja rohkeat" on historiaa, "UCI ja dopingvalvonta" on uusinta uutta saippuaooppera-genressä, odottelemme mielenkiinnolla seuraavaa juonen käännettä: Meneekö Pat Floydin kanssa avioon vai ei?

----------


## vetooo

Mikä mahtaa olla UCI:n ja AFLD:n huonojen suhteiden alkuperäinen syy?

----------


## petri ok

> Mikä mahtaa olla UCI:n ja AFLD:n huonojen suhteiden alkuperäinen syy?



Nyt tulee vai ja yksinomaan muistin mukaista soopaa.

Tämä menee osittain ymmärrykseni yli, mutta saattaa olla ns. henkilökohtaiset syyt. Tai sitten UCIn mukaan ei pyöräilyssä ollut mitään ihmeellistä, kunnes 1998 Tourin aikana, kun pyöräilijät siirtyivät Yhdistyneiden kuningaskuntain alueelta Ranskan tasavallan alueelle, jolloin tullivirkamies löysi Festina joukkueen huoltajan autosta kiellettyjä aineita. Ranskan viranomaiset ottivat asian vakavasti. UCI jaksoi jauhaa paskaa siitä, että he tekevät kaikkensa dopingin vastaisessa työssä. Höpö höpö, UCI nähtiin huosut jalassa.

2005 AFLD julisti saaneensa LA:n kiinni EPOn käytöstä 1999 Tourilla, mutta mitä tekee UCI: palkkaa puolustusasianjajan Lancen puolesta, teko mitä mikään muu kansainvälinen liitto ei tekisi mistään rahasta, koska syytetty itse hoitaa puolustuksensa, ei kv. liitto. Paitsi että samana vuonna UCI ottaa Lancelta vastaan rahaa. Juu se on epänormaalia kaikilla mittareilla, paitti UCIn käsityksen mukaan, koska silloin ei Lancea epäilty douppauksesta. OUn jee.

EDIT: ja henkilökohtanen mielipide on, että uci ei oikeasti yritä saada huijareita kiinni, vaan ylläpitää kuvaa siitä. SORRY

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

Onkohan UCI:ssä tajuttu, että jos  he ottaisivat doping-taistelun tosissaan, ammattipyöräily kuten se nykyään tunnetaan loppuisi? Isoja ja pienempiä staroja käryää koko ajan. Joten kaipa sillä järjestöllä jonkinlainen itsesuojelu vaisto on.

----------


## Nailoni

http://www.uci.ch/Modules/BUILTIN/ge...YzMTQ&LangId=1

Tuola on jotain juttua ainakin afld vs uci.

----------


## petri ok

*Viranomaiset tutkivat*

Jenkkilässä apulaisliittovaltion syyttäjä Doug Miller ryhtyy tonkimaan Landisin väitteitä yhdessä FDA:n erikoistutkija Jeff Novitzkyn kanssa. Millerin mukaantulo tutkimuksiin helpottaa kotietsintälupien hankkimista ja mahdollistaa lupaukset lievemmistä tuomioista tai syyttämättä jättämisistä niille, jotka avustavat tutkimuksissa.

Ranskassa taas tutkitaan viime vuoden Tourin aikana roskista löytyneitä insuliini(?) ruiskuja, jotka on liitetty Caisseen. Ruiskuja epäillään käytetyn ”blood spinning”-tekniikkaan, jossa kilpailijan omia verihiukkasia ruiskutetaan takaisin ja jonka pitäisi auttaa palautumista. Myös entisiä Astana-pomoja Johan Bruyneeliä ja Alain Gallopiniä on kuulusteltu toisista ruiskuista ja verensiirto materiaaleista, jotka löytyivät myös viime vuoden Tourin aikana roskista. Tutkimuksia tekee Ranskan “Central Office against Environmental Damage and Public Health” (OCLAESP)

----------


## ketju44

Jotenkin sairaalta tuntuu koko ammatikseen pyöräilyssä mukana olevien toiminta  :Sarkastinen: 
Toisaalta taitaa olla koko ammattiurheilun kuva .........

----------


## juseh

> ...Ruiskuja epäillään käytetyn ”blood spinning”-tekniikkaan, ...



Rikollista hommaa tuo spinminki  :No huh!:

----------


## Talisker

Lähden silti vetämään spinningtuntia  :Cool:

----------


## vetooo

En tiedä millä menetelmällä alla oleva juttu on käännetty espanjasta lontooksi, mutta se ei ole ihan täydellistä englantia. Jokainen lontoota joten kuten hallitseva ymmärtänee, mitä jutussa kerrotaan. UCI tekee itsestään yhä naurettavamman sirkusklovnin jos ao. teksti pitää paikkansa.



> *Alejandro Valverde has refused the "deal" from the UCI*
> 
> Alejandro Valverde (Caisse d'Epargne) has, according to the weekly  Meta2Mil, refused to negotiate an early end to the crisis with the UCI.  The international body has proposed the rider of the Caisse d'Epargne to  accept his suspension without waiting for the verdict of the CAS be  recognizing the "owner" of the pocket No. 18 labeled "Valv'Piti. In  exchange for his suspension was reduced to end in July 2011 instead of  January 1, 2012, and he would have kept the benefit of his victories in  2010. Valverde's lawyers advised him to refuse and wait for the trial. http://www.meta2mil.com/

----------


## capitano

> Jotenkin sairaalta tuntuu koko ammatikseen pyöräilyssä mukana olevien toiminta 
> Toisaalta taitaa olla koko ammattiurheilun kuva .........



No toi veritankkaus on tuttua jo Virenin ajoilta..

----------


## T.M

Oikeus on ilmeisesti sitten tapahtunut:
http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/artikkeli/C.../1135257467880

----------


## NoNo

> Oikeus on ilmeisesti sitten tapahtunut:
> http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/artikkeli/C.../1135257467880



P...a juttu. Tosin Valverden bannissa lienee myös byrokratian puolelta jotain epäselvää, sillä muutenhan mies olisi aikapäiviä sitten jo tuomittu ja kilpailisi uudelleen "vapaana" miehenä. Olisko tuo Vetton linkittämä juttu UCI:n yritys saada asia jotenkin hoidettua ? Eikös Bassolla ollut samantyylinen case eli ei käryä, mutta jäljet johtivat muuten sylttytehtaalle ja sitten tunnusti möhlineensä ?

----------


## petri ok

AFLD vs. UCI nokkapokka jatkuu.
WADA suunnittelee puolueettomien tarkkailijoiden lähettämistä seuraamaan Tourin doping-testausta.

AFLD odottaa WADAn päätöstä saako se osallistua Tourin testaukseen ja esittää vähemmän peitellyn uhkauksen:




> "WADA now has to figure out if we can find a deal," Bordry continued.  "But we need guarantees. Last year we had problems every day. We are  not going to revive a situation like in 2009. But *if we are not there,  police forces will be there* (to catch cheating riders)."



"Joko me ollaan Tourilla mukana, tai sitten poliisit on siellä." 

Tour de Doupage, jälleen kerran vai.

----------


## TURISTI

Hihii, oiskohan taas kohta suomalaisillakin kuskeilla tsäännssit päästä ajamaan Tourille!

Tää yks kun yritti menestyä ja tavoitteet oli asetettu sinne minne pitääkin ja hoiti hommaa ihan pro-meiningillä ja pisti ittensä kunnolla likoon, mut sattui sitten napsahtamaan, niin kaveri on about ristiinnaulittu ainakin tällä palstalla. Lajin tapa.  (no ok, jos oikeasti kärysi Novedexistä niin oli varmaan ihan pelkkä tietämättömyys ja huono tsägä kyseessä)

Missä ne on ne hymiöt, jotka näyttää kieltä?

----------


## J T K

?

Oliskohan sitä pitänyt kehua sitten vuolaasti että hyvin tehty mutta harmi kun nassahti? Ja tottakaaait oli kyse tietämättömyydestä ja annelijäätteenmäkimäisestä flaksista että sain ne tietämättäni...

Ja niitä hymiöitä tähänkin oman maun mukaan.

----------


## petri ok

Pyöräily tuntuu olevan lähellä viranomaisten sydämiä, tutkimukset jenkkilässä ja Ranskassa jatkuvat ja nyt Italiassa tuomari Raffaele Guariniello on aloittanut viralliset tutkimukset siitä, että onko Italiassa käydyissä pyöräkilpailuissa käytetty moottorisoituja pyöriä. Tutkintapyynnön teki Amore e Vita tallin omistaja Ivano Fanini.

----------


## Nailoni

Ricardo Serrano Gonzalez. 2v bannia  23,100 Euroa sakkoa, biologisessa passissa häikkää ja kahdesta verinäytteestä löytynyt epo-ceraa.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/serr...doping-charges

----------


## vetooo

Enteinen ammattilaispyöräilijä Eddy Mazzoleni ja Ivan Basson viehättävä sisko Elisa Basso ovat välttäneet vankeusrangaistukset ns. plea-bargain -menettelyn ansiosta. Näin vankeustuomiot muuttuvat sakkorangaistuksiksi. Mazzolenia ja Ms. Bassoa syytettiin kiellettyjen aineiden myymisestä. Mazzolenin alkuperäinen tuomio oli 4 kk vankeutta ja x-summa sakkoja sekä Ms. Basson 1 v vankeutta ja x-summa sakkoja. Mazzolenille tulee lopulta maksettavaa 6 560 euroa. Ms. Basson sakon suuruutta ei mainita.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/mazz...g-dealing-case

----------


## vetooo

Ivan Basso on julkaissut veriarvonsa Italian ympäriajosta. Nämä lisäävät omalta osaltaan ymmärrystä, miksi nousuissa ei päästy aiempien vuosien kaltaiseen huikeaan vauhtiin.

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/46...published.aspx

----------


## Nailoni

Todentotta. Hemoglobiini pudonnut kisan aikana tasaisesti ja lopussa jopa anemiarajan alapuolella 129! Hurja mies.

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

> Todentotta. Hemoglobiini pudonnut kisan aikana tasaisesti ja lopussa jopa anemiarajan alapuolella 129! Hurja mies.



Olisi kiva tietää muittenkin kuskien passien arvoja. Voisi sitten katsoa, että voittaako kilpailun se, jonka arvot laskevat vähiten. Että jos voittajalla on arvot tippunut noin, niin miten paljon ne on tippunut vaikka sijalla 50 olleella.

----------


## vetooo

Eikös Armstrongilla hb-arvot nousseet kohti Tourin loppua viime vuonna? Mikä oli muuten se Pantanin hb-arvo, kun hän lensi pihalle pari päivää ennen Giron loppua vuonna 1999?

----------


## Nailoni

Armstrong tour de france 2009 alussa:
hematokriitti 42,8. hb 14,3g /dl

lopussa:
hemat. 43. hb 14,5gl/dl


2009 girossa Lancella:
alussa hematokriitti 43,5
lopussa: 38,2..

 :Sarkastinen:

----------


## kontio

> Mikä oli muuten se Pantanin hb-arvo, kun hän lensi pihalle pari päivää  ennen Giron loppua vuonna 1999?



Hematokriittihan oli ~52%, en nyt löydä Pantani-kirjaa hyllystä mutta ei se ihan kauheita tainnut olla. joku 165-170 ehkä. Tarkistan kun löydän kirjan jostain.

----------


## vetooo

Päätin laskana ihmisenä vähän aktivoitua ja googlettelin. Laiskana vähän välitän olla iskemättä tänne paria pidempää kappaletta suoraan netistä. Tämä Pantanin ehkä tunnetuin onnettomuus saattui Milano-Torino -kilpailussa syksyllä 1995. Hän oli paria kuukautta aiemmin kaasutellut Alpe d'Huez'lla käsittämättömän ajan 36.50, joka on edelleen legendavuoren ennätys. Vaikka en lääketieteestä tajua tuon taivallista, uskallan väittää 60,1 %:n olevan käsittämättömän korkea.

Alkuperäinen lähde: http://autobus.cyclingnews.com/resul...ct21news.shtml



> _Pantani's "sporting fraud" case recommenced last week in Forli,  northern            Italy, however the Pirate was not in attendance to give  evidence. Judge            Luisa Del Bianco wants to know why Marco Pantani's hematocrit  was measured            at 60.1% when he was hospitalised after his accident in  Milan-Turin            on October 18, 1995. In June, it had been measured at 45, and  its substantial            rise over the next four months was considered suspicious by  the prosecution,            who are accusing Pantani of falsifying sports results through  EPO (or            other blood boosting) drug use.
> 
>  Sante Tura, a hematologist speaking in Pantani's  defence, explained            that Pantani was training at 2,500 m altitude in Colombia in  September,            to prepare for the World Championships in that country where  he finished            third in the road race. This could have raised it by 4 points  to 49            in time for the World's, according to Tura. With Milan-Turin  immediately            following the World's, Pantani's "starting value" for that  race should            have also been 49._

----------


## kontio

Se 60 arvohan oli semmoinen juttu (kai), että lääkäri ennen hoitoa oli ottanut verikokeet sairaalassa ja oho, on muuten aika paksua verta. Sitten verenohennus ja hoidot käyntiin. En muista mikä kolarissa meni rikki, mutta sairaalakeikka kuitenkin. 
Sitten ihmeteltiin, että mies on kuin kala kuivalla maalla, eikä meinaa toipua. Huhun mukaan toipuminen tapahtui vasta sitten, kun joku tuttu oli käynyt lyömässä Pantania epo-piikillä...?

Muistin mukaan jokseenkin noin, tämänkin voisi kirjasta tarkistaa, ei ole vieläkään löytynyt.

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

Muistan lukeneeni että Pantani olisi muka piikittänyt aikoinaan niin paljon epoa että oma "epon" tuotanto oli sillä saatua talvehtimistilaan (tai paremminkin resistenssi aineelle kehittynty) joka johti siihen, että ulkopuolista epoa olisi pitänyt pumpata jotta veriarvot olisi kohonnut. Aika hurja väite kuitenkin.

----------


## OJ

> Muistan lukeneeni että Pantani olisi muka piikittänyt aikoinaan niin paljon epoa että oma "epon" tuotanto oli sillä saatua talvehtimistilaan (tai paremminkin resistenssi aineelle kehittynty) joka johti siihen, että ulkopuolista epoa olisi pitänyt pumpata jotta veriarvot olisi kohonnut. Aika hurja väite kuitenkin.



Ei ole Pantani ainoa, jolle on näin käynyt. Erityisesti Epoetiini Alphalla on tommonen mielenkiintoinen ja ei niin toivottu sivuvaikutus kun piikittää lihakseen. Varmaan geenit ja käytetyt määrät vaikuttavat alttiuteen tolle vaivalle.

----------


## ketju44

> Se 60 arvohan oli semmoinen juttu (kai), että lääkäri ennen hoitoa oli ottanut verikokeet sairaalassa ja oho, on muuten aika paksua verta. Sitten verenohennus ja hoidot käyntiin. En muista mikä kolarissa meni rikki, mutta sairaalakeikka kuitenkin. 
> Sitten ihmeteltiin, että mies on kuin kala kuivalla maalla, eikä meinaa toipua. Huhun mukaan toipuminen tapahtui vasta sitten, kun joku tuttu oli käynyt lyömässä Pantania epo-piikillä...?
> 
> Muistin mukaan jokseenkin noin, tämänkin voisi kirjasta tarkistaa, ei ole vieläkään löytynyt.



Eilen nettiä selatessani tankkasin tota huonolla "lontoolla" jostain sivulta ja samanlainen oli tarina. Onko sit totta ?

----------


## Hoobee

Epäilempä pahoin,että nykyisinkin on kuitenkin joku hemohessin tapanen aine,jolla saadaan nuo veriarvot aina tarpeen vaatiassa kohilleen.Jotenkin uskomatonta että näin ei olisi.

----------


## kontio

> Epäilempä pahoin,että nykyisinkin on kuitenkin joku hemohessin tapanen aine,jolla saadaan nuo veriarvot aina tarpeen vaatiassa kohilleen.Jotenkin uskomatonta että näin ei olisi.



Siis epäilet mitä? Sitä että nykyisin on Hemohessit? Ei tarvi epäillä, kyllä ne on  :Hymy: 

EDIT_ luin tuon kahteen kertaan uudestaa, ja nyt tajusin että meinasit kai seuraavaa: Epoa käytetään edelleen, mutta se osataan peittää hyvin? Voipi olla ja varmaan onkin, mutta itse Epoa se ei koneistosta poista eli riski kärähtää on olemassa siltikin.

Mutta tuohon maailmanaikaan ei ollut, eikä se suolasokeriliuos kauaa pidä arvoja matalalla, muutaman tunnin eikä ilman verenluovutusta saa tippumaan 60->50 vaikka ämpärillisen hemohessiä, albumiinia tai jotain vastaavaa läträisi suoneen.

Kyllä tuo 60 on ihan faktaluku, (edit_ samoin kuin Riisinkin, mr Sixty lempinimikin sen kertoo). Vladimir Smirnovin hb 234 on sen sijaan enemmän tai vähemmän tornihuhu. Sen jälkeen tuli (kuulemma) 185 rajaksi hiihtoon kun joku huomasi että on muuten 3x maailmanmestarilla aika paksua veri. Huhu siis.

----------


## Deve

Saa olla varmaan aika tarkkana sen nukkumisen kanssa jos hematokriitti huitelee kuudessakympissä. Uskaltaiskos sitä mennä ees nukkumaan illalla.

----------


## lansive

> Ei ole Pantani ainoa, jolle on näin käynyt. Erityisesti Epoetiini Alphalla on tommonen mielenkiintoinen ja ei niin toivottu sivuvaikutus kun piikittää lihakseen. Varmaan geenit ja käytetyt määrät vaikuttavat alttiuteen tolle vaivalle.



Eiköhän kaikki aineet joita elimistöstä löytyy luonnostaan aiheuta samaa. Elimistön oma säätelymekanismi toteaa, että ainetta on tarpeeksi ja sitten vähennetään tuotantoa.

----------


## OJ

> Eiköhän kaikki aineet joita elimistöstä löytyy luonnostaan aiheuta samaa. Elimistön oma säätelymekanismi toteaa, että ainetta on tarpeeksi ja sitten vähennetään tuotantoa.



Muistaakseni suhde epoetiini alpha vs. muut epot on vaan aika 6-0 kun puhutaan tosta anemiasta (?) englanniksi red cell aplasia. Muiden aineiden (kestävyysurheilijan määrillä) sivuoireet on melko kevyttä kamaa tähän verrattuna.

Saa nähdä mitä ei-toivottuja sivuoireita uudemmat aineet tuovat tullessaan.

----------


## Antti Salonen

> Saa olla varmaan aika tarkkana sen nukkumisen kanssa jos hematokriitti huitelee kuudessakympissä. Uskaltaiskos sitä mennä ees nukkumaan illalla.



Joo, kunhan muistaa napata aspiriinin illalla, koska sen sivuvaikutuksiin kuuluu mm. veren oheneminen. Lisäksi jos sykemittari rupeaa nukkuessa näyttämään turhan matalia lukemia pitää vain nousta hetkeksi polkemaan kuntopyörällä. Muuten taitaa veritulpan(?) riski olla turhankin merkittävä, jopa ammattipyöräilijälle.

----------


## kontio

> Joo, kunhan muistaa napata aspiriinin illalla, koska sen sivuvaikutuksiin kuuluu mm. veren oheneminen. Lisäksi jos sykemittari rupeaa nukkuessa näyttämään turhan matalia lukemia pitää vain nousta hetkeksi polkemaan kuntopyörällä. Muuten taitaa veritulpan(?) riski olla turhankin merkittävä, jopa ammattipyöräilijälle.



Juu,onhan jengi 90-luvulla nukkunut kiinnitettynä monitoriin, ja rullille polkemaan jos syke tippuu alle esim 25 tai 30. Veri on aikamoista geeliä ollut monilla siihen aikaan

----------


## PatilZ

> Joo, kunhan muistaa napata aspiriinin illalla, koska sen sivuvaikutuksiin kuuluu mm. veren oheneminen.



Tai jos pilkkua oikein hyväillään, ei aspiriini verta ohenna vaan estää verihiutaleiden kasautumista yhteen ("paakkuuntumista") ja näin vähennetään tukoksen syntymisen riskiä. Kuitenkin itse veri pysyy edelleen "sakeana".

Ohentaminen tapahtuu plasmanohentajilla (ekspandereilla), jotka laitetaan uhreilijan suoneen infuusiolla. Näin saadaan myös veriarvot (esim. hemoglobiini) lähemmäs normaaleja arvoja = peitetään doping-aineen vaikutuksia.

----------


## petri ok

Riccolle 2 kuukautta ehdonalaista ja kolmen tonnin sakot Ranskassa liittyen vuoden 2008 Ranskan ympäriajoon, jolloin häneltä löytyi poliisin kotietsinnässä laittomia aineita (douppinkia).

----------


## vetooo

BMC:n entiselle kuskille Thomas Freille odotettu kahden vuoden panna EPO:sta.

Italiassa ratsattiin tänään urakalla useita eri kohteita kiellettyjen aineiden löytymisen toivossa. Tiettävästi yhden kotietsinnän osoite oli Quick Stepin Marco Velon asunto.

----------


## petri ok

Tiedot Italiasta täsmentyvät

Neljän prokuskin Marco Velo (Quick Step), Riccardo Chiarini (De Rosa), Marco Corti  (Footon Servetto) ja Raffaele Ferrara (Carmiooro) koteihin tehtiin ilmeisesti kotietsinnät. Näin se pyöräily siistiytyy. Tosin onko kellään tietoa kavereiden saavutuksista pyöräilyn merkeissä.

Doping-ringin vetäjänä toimi tri Manelli, joka oli tänä vuonna Giron Bresican etapin vpj.

----------


## vetooo

Marco Velo on entinen Alessandro Petacchin lead-out-man Fassa Bortolosta ja Milramista.

Italian viranomaiset ovati lmeisesti tutkineet tätä vyyhteä siitä lähtien, kun Davide Rebellin kärähti vuonna 2008.

----------


## *J*

Huomennako Lancen köysi kiristyy vai kyseessä pelkkä ankka?

http://blogs.sfweekly.com/thesnitch/...armstrongs.php

----------


## vetooo

Juttu kokonaisuudessaan: http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000...S=floyd+landis

----------


## rhubarb

> Juttu kokonaisuudessaan: http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000...S=floyd+landis



Wautsi, hauska tarina, ei pätkääkään todisteita.

----------


## Kunde Svaan

> Juttu kokonaisuudessaan: http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000...S=floyd+landis




Hohhoijaa landisjuoppo..keskittyis tuo katkera douppaaja vain jatkossakin kaljan juomiseen kun tuntuuu tuo tuoppi istuvan niin hyvin tuohon karvaiseen kätöseen :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ola

Näyttää heikolta Nicklasin tilanne, taitaa tulla elinkautinen kilpailukielto:

http://www.aftonbladet.se/sportblade...icle7428309.ab

----------


## vetooo

*Pevenage: Ullrich oli Fuentesin asiakas 2003-2006 ja vierailuja kertyi 23 kappaletta
*
No niin Ulle narahti. Vielä on aika monta kiveä kääntämättä Operaatio Puertosta...

----------


## Deve

> *Pevenage: Ullrich oli Fuentesin asiakas 2003-2006 ja vierailuja kertyi 23 kappaletta
> *
> No niin Ulle narahti. Vielä on aika monta kiveä kääntämättä Operaatio Puertosta...



Ja Ulle on kertonut vieläpä oikeudessa asti ettei ole käyttänyt kiellettyjä aineita, ainakaan vuonna 2003, kun taistelivat jostain maksamattomista palkoista.

----------


## rhubarb

> *Pevenage: Ullrich oli Fuentesin asiakas 2003-2006 ja vierailuja kertyi 23 kappaletta
> *
> No niin Ulle narahti. Vielä on aika monta kiveä kääntämättä Operaatio Puertosta...



No, en tiedä onko toisen jutussa nimetyn kaverin kertomus siitä että "en minä mutta se toinen" ihan sitä pahimmanlaatuista narahtamista.

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

> No, en tiedä onko toisen jutussa nimetyn kaverin kertomus siitä että "en minä mutta se toinen" ihan sitä pahimmanlaatuista narahtamista.



Kyllä se alkaa olemaan. Tässä aletaan menemään taas sinne väärän valan suuntaan eli saattaa tulla joillekin siitä kakkua tai muita sanktioita. Ja hyvä niin. Oikeastaan mun mielestä olisi suotavaa, että kaikki urheilijoiden antamat väärät valat vietäisiin oikeuteen ja sitä kautta tulisi muitakin sanktioita kuin jotain naurettavaa parin kuukauden kilpailukieltoa tai sitäkään jos on uransa jo lopettanut.

----------


## vetooo

> No, en tiedä onko toisen jutussa nimetyn kaverin kertomus siitä että "en minä mutta se toinen" ihan sitä pahimmanlaatuista narahtamista.



On Pevenagen kertomus parempi kuin ei mitään. Toisaalta voidaan ajatella, ettei siellä ole kukaan mitään käyttänyt, kun Operaatio Puertoa ei tutkittu loppuun. Ne, jotka myönsivät osallisuutensa puhdistivat samalla omatuntonsa.

----------


## vetooo

*"Petacchi lupaa auttaa italialaisen dopingvyyhden selvittelyssä kaikin mahdollisin tavoin Tourin jälkeen."*

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/49...g-inquiry.aspx

----------


## ketju44

> Kyllä se alkaa olemaan. Tässä aletaan menemään taas sinne väärän valan suuntaan eli saattaa tulla joillekin siitä kakkua tai muita sanktioita. Ja hyvä niin. Oikeastaan mun mielestä olisi suotavaa, että kaikki urheilijoiden antamat väärät valat vietäisiin oikeuteen ja sitä kautta tulisi muitakin sanktioita kuin jotain naurettavaa parin kuukauden kilpailukieltoa tai sitäkään jos on uransa jo lopettanut.



 Olli !! olen samaa mieltä  :Hymy:

----------


## equilibrium

Alkuperäinen teksti tuosta vetoon viittaamasta jutusta:

http://www.gazzetta.it/Speciali/Tour...06674401.shtml

----------


## Enzio

Tuossa ihmettelin että jos testit on käytössä ja jengi väittää että vielä käytetään niin mitä ja miten sen sitten voisi tehdä?

Onko se esim Girossa ja TDF lepopäivät niitä piikkipäiviä että palautuu normalille tasolle?

----------


## Mika A

Lance Armstrong pestasi kallispalkkaisen asianajajan

_"Amerikkalaispyöräilijä Lance Armstrong on palkannut rikosasianajajan tuekseen, kertoo New York Daily News. Entinen huippupyöräilijä Floyd Landis väitti keväällä, että Armstrong on käyttänyt dopingia uransa aikana. Landisin syytösten vuoksi asiaa ryhdyttiin tutkimaan.

Ranskan ympäriajon seitsemän kertaa voittanut Armstrong pestasi avukseen Bryan D. Dalyn, joka on entinen liittovaltion syyttäjä ja osakkaana Sheppard Mullin Richter and Hampton -asianajotoimistossa.

- En voi kertoa tässä vaiheessa muuta kuin sen, että teemme ahkerasti töitä selvittääksemme täsmälleen, miten, jos ollenkaan, tämä tutkintaa liittyy herra Armstrongiin, Daly kertoi.

Parhaillaan viimeistä Tour de Franceaan polkeva Armstrong on kiistänyt syytökset."_

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

> Tuossa ihmettelin että jos testit on käytössä ja jengi väittää että vielä käytetään niin mitä ja miten sen sitten voisi tehdä?
> 
> Onko se esim Girossa ja TDF lepopäivät niitä piikkipäiviä että palautuu normalille tasolle?



Epon käyttö on tainnut mennä siihen että otetaan pieniä annoksia täsmälliisesti eikä niin kuin ennen että vedetään helkutan iso mälli kerralla. Onhan tuo Suomen virallinen dopingvastaisen taistelun ritari teeveessä kertonut, että jos epoa ottaa pieniä annoksia, niin kiinnijääminen tietyn ajan jälkeen on käytännössä mahdotonta mutta aineesta saadaan kuitenkin vielä hyötyä.

----------


## Oppressor

Jostain olen ollut ymmärtävinäni, että 3 pv jälkeen mitään ei näy ja ehkä tuolla mikroannostelulla päästään jopa "parempaan" hyötysuhteeseen??? Eli jos eposta jää kiinni niin on a) pirun huono tuuri ajoituksessa tai b) pirun tyhmä käyttäjä ??

----------


## Stanos

Olikos tämä jo täällä? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyfbcVn4qJ8

----------


## kontio

> Jostain olen ollut ymmärtävinäni, että 3 pv jälkeen mitään ei näy ja ehkä tuolla mikroannostelulla päästään jopa "parempaan" hyötysuhteeseen??? Eli jos eposta jää kiinni niin on a) pirun huono tuuri ajoituksessa tai b) pirun tyhmä käyttäjä ??



edit_ sinänsä tuo voisi pitää paikkansa, että mikroannostelulla elimistön oma tuotanto ei vielä varmaankaan pysähdy, ja verenkuva ei muutu solujen ikääntymisen vuoksi niin paljoa. Eli heti kun itse aine on hävinnyt, ei ole mitään epäilyttävää jäljellä. Kyllähän joillakuilla on varmasti parempi tieto siitä kauanko 1ml epoetin betaa kestää hävitä...Esimerkiksi Conconi-Ferrari akselilla taitaa olla aika hyvä datapankki aiheesta.
edit_ 2: lyhyesti ja yleistetysti miten tuo soluhomma menee: lyödään kauhea satsi epoa, uusien punasolujen ja niitä muodostavien aineiden määrä hyppää taivaisiin.sen jälkeen elimistö lyö oman tuotannon seis ja tasaa määrää, eli voi vähän olla mielenkiintoisen näköisiä papereita jos vaikkapa Marco Pantanilla on aikanaan ollut uusimmat punasolut viime viikolta  :Leveä hymy: 

Kyllähän niitä huonon tuurin käryjä aina välillä tulee, ja välillä sitten niitä on vähän epäselvä verenkuva ja otetaan tehosyyniin joku tietty mies tai nainen.

Mutta onhan siinä epossa iso kärähtämisen riski. Se ei toki koske vähemmän testattuja urheilijoita niin paljoa.

Veikkaisin, että joku keskitason ammattilainen saa aika helpon satsiviikon vedettyä kun lentää jonnekin toiselle puolella maapalloa parin viikon lomalle.

Bernard Kohl sanoi avautuessaan tekemisistään, että bio-passi on auttanut vetämään rajat kuinka paljon voi käyttää ettei joudu tarkkaan seurantaan.

----------


## Jman

Sallisi vaan tuon EPO:n ja asettaisi raja-arvot hematokriitille ja sitä sitten valvottaisiin? 

Lopputulos olisi sama kuin nykyään, mutta ilman jeesustelua.

----------


## buhvalo

> Sallisi vaan tuon EPO:n ja asettaisi raja-arvot hematokriitille ja sitä sitten valvottaisiin? 
> 
> Lopputulos olisi sama kuin nykyään, mutta ilman jeesustelua.



Aina sitä löytyy uusia ideoita. Mistä ikäluokista alkaen tämä vapautettaisiin? Oisko 16 kun silloin joku voi ruveta haaveilemaan ammattilaisuudesta, tietäen että ammattilaisena se on rajoittamaton ja siten 'must'.

----------


## Jman

> Aina sitä löytyy uusia ideoita. Mistä ikäluokista alkaen tämä vapautettaisiin? Oisko 16 kun silloin joku voi ruveta haaveilemaan ammattilaisuudesta, tietäen että ammattilaisena se on rajoittamaton ja siten 'must'.



No kuinkas ahkerasti noita junioreita Suomessa muutenkaan testataan? Lisäksi tuo EPO:n hankkiminen ei mitään kovin helppoa ole eli siihen käytännössä on mahdollisuuksia vain urheilijat, jotka ovat riittävän lahjakkaita eli taustaorganisaatiosta löytyy silloin jo vähän merkittävämpää tekijää kuin omia vanhempia.

Ja eihän se ammattilaisenakaan olisi "rajoittamaton" jos hematokriitille asetetaan esimerkiksi maksimi vaikkapa 52.

----------


## buhvalo

> No kuinkas ahkerasti noita junioreita Suomessa muutenkaan testataan? Lisäksi tuo EPO:n hankkiminen ei mitään kovin helppoa ole eli siihen käytännössä on mahdollisuuksia vain urheilijat, jotka ovat riittävän lahjakkaita eli taustaorganisaatiosta löytyy silloin jo vähän merkittävämpää tekijää kuin omia vanhempia.
> 
> Ja eihän se ammattilaisenakaan olisi "rajoittamaton" jos hematokriitille asetetaan esimerkiksi maksimi vaikkapa 52.



Kaikkea löytyy takuulla jos kysyntää on, siihen se bisnis perustuu. 

Ammattilaiset sinällään saisi touhuta ihan mitä vaan, mutta se luo viitekehyksen alemmille tasoille. Tää on sataan kertaan jappastu mielipideasia, joten lopetan tähän. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jman

Jos vielä vähän spekulaatiota jatkaisi, niin säilyttäisi muuten tuon järjestelmän nykyisellään ja sitten tietyn ikärajan/kilpailutason saavutettuaan saisi lääkärin annostelemana ottaa. =)





> Ammattilaiset sinällään saisi touhuta ihan mitä vaan, mutta se luo viitekehyksen alemmille tasoille.



Toki, mutta korjatkaa jos olen väärässä sen suhteen että käsittääkseni tilanne on sen suhteen aika hyvä, että EPOn saatavuus on melkoisen vaikeaa normaalille tallaajalle. Toisin kuin sitten monta kertaa vaarallisempien aineiden kuten anabolisten steroidien ja muiden mömmöjen kanssa.

EPOhan ei sinänsä vaarallista ole, ellei sairasta verenpainetautia tai anemiaa ja ei käytä sitä väärin.





> Tää on sataan kertaan jappastu mielipideasia, joten lopetan tähän.



Tämä on kyllä totta. Eikä tuollainen mitään ratkaisisi. Kun enää ei saisi epäreilua kilpailuetua EPO:n avulla niin sitten kyllä veijarit keksisivät lisäksi vielä jotain muuta.

----------


## petri ok

> Kun enää ei saisi epäreilua kilpailuetua EPO:n avulla niin sitten kyllä veijarit keksisivät lisäksi vielä jotain muuta.



Kelpaisiko PFC, jonka käyttöä ei toistaiseksi kyetä havaitsemaan, vaikka sitä on mahdollisesti käytetty jo vuodesta 1997 EPOn vaihtoehtona?





> Petacchi is accused of having used PFC (Perfluorocarbon) and human serum  albumin. PFC can be used to increase the oxygen carrying capacity of  the blood without raising haematocrit level. Its use in the peloton was  first rumoured in 1997 as an alternative to EPO, when the UCI introduced  “health checks” preventing riders with haematocrit levels in excess of  50% from competing. PFC is as yet undetectable. Human albumin, on the  other hand, can be used to reduce haematocrit level.



http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/peta...ation-in-italy

----------


## kontio

edit_ hmm, olenko sokea vai ehtikö petri_ok editoimaan tuon linkin tuohon?  :Leveä hymy: 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/peta...ation-in-italy
Petacchin PFC ja albumiiniepäselvyydet...
Ruotsalaiset taisivat lantrata albumiinilla kun suomalaiset kärysivät Hemohessistä, näin olen huhua kuullut...

Testosteroni ja kasvuhormoni on varmaan ne isoimmat murheenkryynit testaajille...
Samoin kuin omalla verellä läträäminen.

----------


## Jman

> Kelpaisiko PFC, jonka käyttöä ei toistaiseksi kyetä havaitsemaan, vaikka sitä on mahdollisesti käytetty jo vuodesta 1997 EPOn vaihtoehtona?
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/peta...ation-in-italy



Vähän huonosti ilmaistu meikäläiseltä.=) Tottakai tällä hetkellä käytetään kaikkea mahdollista mistä jää mahdollisimman huonosti kiinni tai ei ollenkaan. 

Niinkuin siinä Balco-keississäkin huomasi. 

Tiedä vaikka jo jotkut käyttäisivät geenidopingia, missä epo-geenejä kuljetetaan viruksen avulla suoraan soluihin.

----------


## OJ

- Epolla pääsee hengestään jos hölmöilee, ei tiedä mitä tekee tai hyvä onni pääsee yllättäin loppumaan. Steroideilla yms. Saa kyllä helposti ei toivottuja sivuoireita, mutta hengestään päästäkseen pitää tehdä jotain todella typerää.
- Tavallinenkin tallaaja saa hankittua epoa jos vähän yrittää. 
- Epon salliminen tarkoittaisi sitä, että parhaiten lääkkeisiin ja veriarvojen muutokseen reagoiva olisi parhaassa asemassa. Kaksi kuskia, jotka nostaisivat arvot 45 -> 50 reagoivat todennäköisesti erilailla. Toinen voi saada 5% parannuksen kynnystehoonsa ja toinen 15%. Lahjakkuutta toki tämäkin.

----------


## rhubarb

> - Epon salliminen tarkoittaisi sitä, että parhaiten lääkkeisiin ja veriarvojen muutokseen reagoiva olisi parhaassa asemassa. Kaksi kuskia, jotka nostaisivat arvot 45 -> 50 reagoivat todennäköisesti erilailla. Toinen voi saada 5% parannuksen kynnystehoonsa ja toinen 15%. Lahjakkuutta toki tämäkin.



Nyt on parhaassa asemassa se jolle on suotu parhaat geenit. Ei epoa vaan epistä  :Cool:

----------


## Snorkkeli

Kellään enempää tietoa tästä belgialaisesta maastopyöräilijästä? Tietoo epäillystä dopingtapauksesta ei löydy kuin belgialaisilta sivuilta. Tässä olisi kuitenkin juttu käännettynä: http://translate.googleusercontent.c...rAPq0us7iyZc3w

----------


## Frank

"Tourin seitsenkertainen voittaja Armstrong on kiistänyt jyrkästi käyttäneensä suoritusta parantavia aineita. Hän on antanut urallaan *lähes puhdasta* 300 dopingtestiä."

Sanajärjestysvirheestä kyse mutta liekö Freudilainen lipsahdus  :Sekaisin:

----------


## wanderer

> Kellään enempää tietoa tästä belgialaisesta maastopyöräilijästä?



Googlen välimuistitallenne cyclingnewsin jutusta:
http://webcache.googleusercontent.co...ient=firefox-a

----------


## wanderer

> - Epon salliminen tarkoittaisi sitä, että parhaiten lääkkeisiin ja veriarvojen muutokseen reagoiva olisi parhaassa asemassa. Kaksi kuskia, jotka nostaisivat arvot 45 -> 50 reagoivat todennäköisesti erilailla. Toinen voi saada 5% parannuksen kynnystehoonsa ja toinen 15%. Lahjakkuutta toki tämäkin.



Joukkueisiin alkaisi taas päästä luonnollisesti matalan Hb:n ja Hkr:n tyyppejä, kun heissä olisi potentiaalia.
Nimim. 140-145.

----------


## OJ

> Joukkueisiin alkaisi taas päästä luonnollisesti matalan Hb:n ja Hkr:n tyyppejä, kun heissä olisi potentiaalia.
> Nimim. 140-145.



Niinpä ja jotkut joutuisivat linttaamaan ilman lisukkeita.

Nimim: hematokriitti 47-48%

----------


## Soolo

CONI: Pellizottille 2 vuoden kilpailukielto

http://www.tuttobiciweb.it/index.php...cod=31355&tp=n

----------


## Ola

Ruotsalaiselle ex-ammattilaiselle Nicklas Axelssonille (mm. kuudes Girossa 1999) elinkautinen kilpailukielto. Kärähti talvella toistamiseen eposta. Sakkoa n. 12000€, kilpailu- ja toimitsijakielto kaikkiin Ruotsalaiseen urheilun kattojärjestön Riksidrottsförbundettin toimintaan ym. 

http://iof1.idrottonline.se/template....aspx?id=22825

----------


## vetooo

> CONI: Pellizottille 2 vuoden kilpailukielto
> 
> http://www.tuttobiciweb.it/index.php...cod=31355&tp=n



Slovenian antidopingtoimikunta: Tadej Valjavec vapautettu dopingsyytöksistä.

http://www.sta.si/en/vest.php?s=a&id=1539082

----------


## Snorkkeli

Tässä on vielä lisää tietoa Roel Paulissenin tapauksesta http://singletrack.competitor.com/20...#ixzz0uLmNowOV
Jäi ilmeisesti kiinni Clomifene nimisestä hormonista, jolla on jotain tekemistä naisten ovulaation säätelyssä... Urheilussa käytetty nopeampaan palautumiseen. :Vihainen:

----------


## vetooo

CAS:n päätös Rebellinin olympia 2008 -vetoomuskessa: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cas-...bellins-appeal

YLE on luonnollisesti hereillä ammattilaispyöräiyn dopingkuvioissa:

  CAS hylkäsi Rebellinin valituksen    

Urheilun kansainvälinen vetoomustuomioistuin (CAS) on hylännyt         italialaisen maantiepyöräilijän Davide Rebellinin tekemän valituksen Pekingin vuoden 2008 olympiahopean              menettämisestä.                        

Rebellin määrättiin palauttamaan       mitalinsa, koska hänen dopingnäytteensä osoittautui positiiviseksi viime vuoden uusintatesteissä.                      

CAS:n päätöksen myötä KOK voi vihdoin  toimittaa hopeamitalin sveitsiläiselle Fabian Cancellaralle. Neljänneksi sijoittunut Venäjän Aleksander Kolobnev nousee pronssille. Kultamitalin vei    espanjalainen Samuel Sanchez.

 
Valjavecin biologinen passi -tapaus etenee ilmeisesti CAS:n käsiteltäväksi: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/valj...-doping-agency

----------


## vetooo

The Shackin kiinalaispolkijan Li Fuyun dopingtestin b-näytekin on osoittautunut positiiviseksi. Sekä a- että b-näytteessä havaittiin kiellettyä Clenbuterol-ainetta.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/radi...test-confirmed

----------


## kontio

Pöyhönen, Li Fuy... kukahan seuraavaksi  :Leveä hymy:  ai niin, eihän Pöyhönen sitä ottanut ollut, löysi metsästä. Ja parasta satsia pikajuoksijalle vieläpä.

----------


## vetooo

AG2R on lopettanut slovenialaisen Tadej Valjavecin hyllyttämisen ja mies palaa ranskalaistallin rosteriin. Valjavecin työnantaja maksaa hänelle jopa touko-heinäkuussa jäissä olleen palkan näin jälkikäteen. Kv. pyöräilyliitto UCI harkitsee asian viemistä urheilun vetoomustuomioistuimen CAS:n ratkaistavaksi. Valjavec-casessa on kyse siitä, että UCI paljasti miehen biologisessa passissa olevan epänormaaleja arvoja, jonka johdosta AG2R hyllytti polkijansa määräämättömäksi ajaksi. Slovenian antidopingjärjestön paneeli vapautti Valjavecin epäilyistä, kun todisteet eivät olleet viisaiden herrojen mielestä tarpeeksi vankat. Että sillee...

----------


## Stone

> The Shackin kiinalaispolkijan Li Fuyun dopingtestin b-näytekin on osoittautunut positiiviseksi. Sekä a- että b-näytteessä havaittiin kiellettyä Clenbuterol-ainetta.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/radi...test-confirmed



Miksi monet douppaa tuolla asmalääkkeellä? Ei kai se ole kovinkaan "kova" aine.

----------


## very heavy

tuotteella on melkonen rasvaa polttava vaikutus muuutta en usko/tiedä onko pro pyöräiliällä moisia ongelmia.

----------


## Deve

> tuotteella on melkonen rasvaa polttava vaikutus muuutta en usko/tiedä onko pro pyöräiliällä moisia ongelmia.



Kyllähän ne noita rasvaa polttavia aineita tykkää käytellä että saahaan paino minimiin.. http://aicar.co.uk/what-is-aicar/

----------


## rhubarb

Futiksen MM-kisoissa ei doping-käryjä  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## PHI

Levi hieman tankkaillut:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/hans...d-manipulation

----------


## Hoobee

Tosta"klempusta"(clenbuterol)sen verran vielä, että kyseessä lähinnä hevoseläinten astman hoitoon tarkoitettu lääke, jolla tosiaan on sellainen monia urheilijoita kiinnostava"sivuvaikutus", että se polttaa rasvaa energiaksi niin, että lihasmassa ei vähene vaan päinvastoin voi lisääntyä.Toki aiheuttaa myös syketiheyden lisääntymistä ja jopa vaikeita rytmihäiriöitäkin, mutta eiköhän pro-äijillä ole lääkärit tarkkailemassa annostuksia...

----------


## sorkan_fiba

HS: Rikostutkinta Armstrongin dopingepäilyissä etenee

----------


## lebig

> HS: Rikostutkinta Armstrongin dopingepäilyissä etenee



Huhujen mukaan Levi Leipheimeria olisi kuulusteltu sen jälkeen kun palasi Euroopasta kotimaahan. Levin ex-tallipäällikkö on kertonut, että 2005 TdF aikana UCI olisi suositellut tallille Levin hyllyttämistä kilpailusta jollakin tavalla epäilyttävien veriarvojen takia, mutta tallipäällikkö oli antanut Levin jatkaa kilpailua.

----------


## Nailoni

Stefan Matschiner tunnusti Wienissä alkaneessa oikeudenkäynnissä, että välitti kiellettyjä aineita kahdeksalle asiakkaistaan.

http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/artikkeli/E.../1135259285345

----------


## Wilier

Tänään Ilta-Sanomien paperiversiossa juttu:

"Tutkimus: Dopingista elinikäiset edut." "Kun kerran käyttää anabolisia steroideja, saadut hyödyt vaikuttavat koko loppuelämän, paljastaa norjalaistutkimus."

"Myös anabolisten steroidien käyttö lisää soluydinten määrää lihaksissa ja voi antaa siten pysyviä etuja. Näin ollen pitäisi myös kärähtäneet urheilijat asettaa elinikäiseen kilpailukieltoon, tutkimusta johtanut professori Kristian Gundersen päättelee."

Tätä minä olen aina epäillytkin. Ja samaa mieltä kilpailukiellosta.

Valitettavasti en löytänyt uutisen nettiversiota.

----------


## J. Airo

> Tänään Ilta-Sanomien paperiversiossa juttu:
> 
> "Tutkimus: Dopingista elinikäiset edut." "Kun kerran käyttää anabolisia steroideja, saadut hyödyt vaikuttavat koko loppuelämän, paljastaa norjalaistutkimus."
> 
> "Myös anabolisten steroidien käyttö lisää soluydinten määrää lihaksissa ja voi antaa siten pysyviä etuja. Näin ollen pitäisi myös kärähtäneet urheilijat asettaa elinikäiseen kilpailukieltoon, tutkimusta johtanut professori Kristian Gundersen päättelee."
> 
> Tätä minä olen aina epäillytkin. Ja samaa mieltä kilpailukiellosta.
> 
> Valitettavasti en löytänyt uutisen nettiversiota.



Tjaa. Alkuperäisen paperin abstraktin voi lukea
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20713720.

Edit: linkki paperiin http://www.pnas.org/content/early/20...35107.full.pdf

----------


## NoNo

Vanhojen asioiden kaivelua :
http://www.iltasanomat.fi/urheilu/uu...asp?id=2242303

Ans kattoo mitäs tosta saadaan aikaiseksi.

----------


## vetooo

Konkreettinen esimerkki vähäisistä dopinguutisista on se, että tämä ketju oli valahtanut erittäin alas Yleiset jorinat -osiossa. No, nyt tulee uusimmat päivitykset.

Milramin belgialaiskuski Roy Sentjens on kärynnyt EPO:sta. Testi otettiin kilpailujen ulkopuolella.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/sent...sitive-for-epo

----------


## vetooo

> Konkreettinen esimerkki vähäisistä dopinguutisista on se, että tämä ketju oli valahtanut erittäin alas Yleiset jorinat -osiossa. No, nyt tulee uusimmat päivitykset.
> 
> Milramin belgialaiskuski Roy Sentjens on kärynnyt EPO:sta. Testi otettiin kilpailujen ulkopuolella.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/sent...sitive-for-epo



Roy Sentjens myöntää kaiken. Sentjensin pitkä teksti kaikille saksaa osaaville.

http://www.roy-sentjens.com/

----------


## rhubarb

> Roy Sentjens myöntää kaiken. Sentjensin pitkä teksti kaikille saksaa osaaville.
> 
> http://www.roy-sentjens.com/



Hollantiahan tuo on mutta kyllä pitkällä saksalla jotain selvää saa.

----------


## Jman

> Roy Sentjens myöntää kaiken. Sentjensin pitkä teksti kaikille saksaa osaaville.
> 
> http://www.roy-sentjens.com/



Tai Google Translatella se kääntyy välttäväksi englanniksi: 

http://translate.google.fi/translate...entjens.com%2F

----------


## EePee

Tämmöinen uutinen saattaa vielä joltain yöunet..

http://www.mtv3.fi/urheilu/muutlajit...010/09/1188196

Eikös jo jonkin aikaa ole näytteitä kerätty varastoon mahdollisia jatkotutkimuksia varten?

----------


## vetooo

"Eivätkö ne poljät ikinä opi?!" -Peter Selin kertoi tuossa äsken Oscar Sevillan antamasta positiivisesta dopingnäyteestä-

On se kumma miten pitkään tämä Babyface sinnitteli narahtamatta. Sevillan ammattilaistallit olivat kilpailuvuosina sellaisia kuin Kelme, T-Mobile, Rock Racing...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## OJ

Ovat tainneet oppia vain sen, että käytön hyödyt ovat vielä suuremmat kuin kiinnijäämisen riski.

Joe Papp juttelee suunsa puhtaaksi jenkkien puolella. Suhtaudutaankohan tähän vasikkaan samalla tavalla kuin Landikseen?

----------


## Pyöräpummi

> Tänään Ilta-Sanomien paperiversiossa juttu:
> 
> "Tutkimus: Dopingista elinikäiset edut." "Kun kerran käyttää anabolisia steroideja, saadut hyödyt vaikuttavat koko loppuelämän, paljastaa norjalaistutkimus."
> 
> "Myös anabolisten steroidien käyttö lisää soluydinten määrää lihaksissa ja voi antaa siten pysyviä etuja. Näin ollen pitäisi myös kärähtäneet urheilijat asettaa elinikäiseen kilpailukieltoon, tutkimusta johtanut professori Kristian Gundersen päättelee."
> 
> Tätä minä olen aina epäillytkin. Ja samaa mieltä kilpailukiellosta.
> 
> Valitettavasti en löytänyt uutisen nettiversiota.



Jos niitä pysyviä elinikäisiä etuja on niin kerrottiinko myös pysyvistä elinikäisistä haitoista?
Mielenkiintoinen asia olisi tietää miten paljon syövän riski kasvaa erinäköisiä hormonituotteita käytettäessä?

----------


## Lasol

Eiköhän noihin vasikoihin vielä jokusia vuosia suhtauduta aika samalla tavalla. Sellanen salaisuuksien kerho toi 'peloton' edelleen. Kyllä Kellu ja Veikkanen tietävät mitä porukka duunaa. (Tän kauden tuloksien perusteella eivät ite kuulu siihen sakkiin jotka käyttää  :Hymy:  ) Ei voi vassata, muuten ei oo työpaikkaa. Täytyyhän sitä saada muutakin leivän päälle ku ylähuuli.

Kovemmat rangaistukset vaan. Elinikänen kielto heti ekasta. Jos sellasta ei oo ni ainahan sitä voi kokeilla että jääkö kiinni vai ei. Yks 2 vuotta.. Siinähän ehtii lomailla kunnolla ja vielä vetää pohjia 'uuteen tulemiseen'.

Ittee kyllästyttää todella paljon noi jengin selitykset että "OLEN SYYTÖN" positiivisen testin jälkeen. 
Milramin Roy Sentjens:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/sent...of-epo-charges

Ja seuraavana päivänä:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/sent...se-and-retires

Nyt toi Sevillakin kiistää, vaikka on koko ammattilaisuransa aivan saletisti käyttäny lääkkeitä.

----------


## Leopejo

Viisi henkilöä pidätetty ja 35 tutkittu doping-tapauksessa. Pidätetyistä yksi on ammattilaispyöräilijä: Enrico Rossi (Flaminia). Kyseessä siis "kuuluisan" Vania Rossi:n, Riccardo Riccò:n (entisen?) tyttöystävän veli.

(Tuttobici, pari artikkelia)

----------


## Leopejo

Lisää: poliisioperaation nimi on "Cobra-Red", jossa Red luultavasti on juuri tuo Enrico Rossi, ja kaikki me tiedämme, kenen lempinimi on Cobra. 

Enrico Rossin lisäksi pidätettiin entinen kolombialainen ajaja Vanegas, 2 kuntopyöräilijää*, sairaanhoitaja sekä apteekkari.
35 muuta saivat syytteen vapaalla jalalla, ja heistä 6 ammattilaista, 15 kuntopyöräilijää*, 2 apteekkaria, 4 kuntosalin käyttäjää, personal trainer sekä urheilulääkäri. Viimeiset kaksi näköjään jakoivat treeniohjelmia, joihin kuului kiellettyjä aineita. 
Löydettiin epo:sta steroideihin, sekä Italiassa kielletty alppiteltta. Mittava operaatio tehtiin 150 poliisin voimin, ml. 40 etsintää aamuvarhain.

(*) "kuntopyöräilijä" tässä tarkoittaa "ei ammattilainen, ei Elite- tai U-23-ajaja". Mukana voi olla entisiä ammattilaisia ja/tai granfondo-voittajia. Ehkä "kilpasarjan ajaja" kuvaa paremmin tilannetta.

(gazzetta.it)

----------


## Samuli

Oliko tuolla Tuttobicin sivuilla, että jutussa olisi mukana myös toimittaja?

----------


## Leopejo

> Oliko tuolla Tuttobicin sivuilla, että jutussa olisi mukana myös toimittaja?



Alkuperäisessä artikkelissa oli näin, mutta "toimittaja" onkin tuo entinen kolumbialainen amatööri Nicolas Sanchez Vanegas, Rossin pitkäaikainen ystävä, joka mm. ylläpitää Rossin nettisivuja ja on mainostoimittajana (?) joissain verkkolehdissä. 

(tuttobiciweb)

----------


## vetooo

> Lisää: poliisioperaation nimi on "Cobra-Red", jossa Red luultavasti on juuri tuo Enrico Rossi, ja kaikki me tiedämme, kenen lempinimi on Cobra. 
> 
> 35 muuta saivat syytteen vapaalla jalalla, ja heistä 6 ammattilaista,)



Kiitokset käännöksestä! Italian viranomaisille nostan hattua. Toiminta on aivan eri planeetalta verrattuna Espanjan virkaveljiin.

Anteeksi osaamattomuuteni, mutta onko Enrico Rossin lisäksi vielä 6 ammattilaispyöräilijää, joita vastaan on nostettu syyte, mutta heitä ei vielä ole saatu kiinni?

----------


## Leopejo

> Anteeksi osaamattomuuteni, mutta onko Enrico Rossin lisäksi vielä 6 ammattilaispyöräilijää, joita vastaan on nostettu syyte, mutta heitä ei vielä ole saatu kiinni?



Ei, vaan 35 ihmistä, joista 6 ammattilaispyöräilijää ovat tutkinnan (?) alla, mutta saavat olla vapaalla jalalla (Rossi ja viisi muuta ovat taas käsittääkseni vankilassa). Valitettavasti en tunne lakitermejä hyvin.

Näköjään Riccò ei ole osaa tutkimusta. Kaikki alkoi siitä, että viime vuonna joku lähetti tekstareita yhdelle Riccòn valmentajista, pyytäen kiellettyjä aineita, nimellä "Cobra" tai "Ricky R.". Tämä valmentaja luuli, että kyseessä on yritys saada Riccardo huonoon valoon, ja kääntyi _carabinieri_:en puoleen. Nämä totesivat, että tekstiviestit eivät tulleet Riccò:n puhelimesta, ja aloittivat salakuuntelut.

Ylläolevan lähteenä quotidiano.net.

----------


## Leopejo

Ahah, "Riccòn valmentaja" ei muuta ole kuin Giovanni Camorani, jonka systeemit ovat Italiassa aika suosittuja: esim. hänen F&O harjoitusmenetelmä tai hänen RotoPress-kammet.

***

Danilo Di Lucaa kuullaan uudestaan 15 lokakuuta. Hän pyytänee kahden vuoden kilpailukiellon lyhentämistä, sillä hän väittää paljastaneensa paljon "hyödyllistä" tietoa dopingista, WADA:n antidopingsääntöjen pykälän 10.5.3 mukaisesti. Hän lopetti kilpailemisen 21 heinäkuuta 2009, joten hän toivoo pääsevänsä kilpailemaan jo ensi kauden alussa.

Mauro Gianettin (vrt. Saunier Duval) uusi talli Geox on huhujen mukaan kiinnostunut Di Lucasta.

(tuttobiciweb)

----------


## mutanaama

http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/pyoraily/ar.../1135260316332

Aina vaan lisää "positiivista" uutisointia

----------


## rhubarb

Iso paukku: Contadorilta positiivinen näyte Tourilta (Clenbuterol). Aiheuttajaksi ehdotettu pilaantunutta/saastunutta/epäpuhdasta? ruokaa, teoriaa vahvistaa hieman se että muut näytteet ovat ilmeisesti olleet puhtaita.

----------


## Soolo

> Iso paukku: Contadorilta positiivinen näyte Tourilta (Clenbuterol). Aiheuttajaksi ehdotettu pilaantunutta/saastunutta/epäpuhdasta? ruokaa, teoriaa vahvistaa hieman se että muut näytteet ovat ilmeisesti olleet puhtaita.



jaa-a, en ole todallakaan mikään asiantuntija, löytyykö Clenbuterolaria pilaantuneesta ruuasta??

Ehkä omat rillini vaikuttavat tähän, mutta koko juttu haiskahtaa.
Landis käräytettiin muutaman päivän sisällä, nyt pari kuukautta kestänyt?

----------


## vetooo

MM-kisojen aika-ajon takia päätin laittaa jopa herätyskellon soittelemaan, mutta nähtävästi varhaisaamuun riittää muutakin mielenkiintoista seurattava...

Oho, luukin jo ettei Tourista ole tulossa yhtä ainutta käryä, mutta miksi tässä kesti näin kauan? Toisaalta, reilu vuosi sitten Danilo Di Lucan CERA-käry(i)stä Italian ympärajossa tiedotettiin vasta heinäkuun lopulla - yli kuukautta myöhemmin.

Cyclingnewsin uutisessa minua ihmetyttää seuraava teksti:



> The experts consulted so far have agreed also that this is a food  contamination case, especially considering the number of tests passed by  Alberto Contador during the Tour de France, making it possible to  define precisely both the time the emergence of the substance as the  tiny amount detected, ruling out any other source or intentionality.



Lontoon wikipedia on listannut pyöräilyn historian merkittävimmät dopingtapaukset ja sen mukaan clenbuterolista on kärynnyt vain kiinalainen Li Fuyu vuonna 2009. Hän on tällä hetkellä kilpailukiellossa, Belgialaisen Frank Vandenbroucken kotoa löydettiin poliisiratsian yhteydessä clenbuterolia vuonna 2002. Nämä ovat siis ainoat listatut clenbuterol-tapaukset.

Joka tapauksessa tunnen, että minua on viilattu fanina linssiin ja aika pahasti. En syytä dopingtestaajia, vaan ajajaa itseään. Niin kauan, kun käryä ei pystytä kumoamaan, Contador on silmissäni pelle. Jos joku tässä on suuri voittaja, niin tällä hetkellä se on pyöräilyn dopingterstaus. Ne näyttävät toimivan. Tässä nähtiin hyvä todiste siitä.

En ole pharmasian erikoisasiantuntijoita, joten voisiko joku selittää vielä lyhyesti mitä clenbuterol-aine on ja mihin tarkoituksiin sitä käytetään laillisesti. Miten on mahdollista, että dopingnäytteessä havaitaan clebuterolia, kun henkilö on syönyt pilaantunutta ruokaa?

Pienellä googletuksella havaitsin antidoping.fi -sivustolta seuraavaa:



> *Kilpailuissa ja kilpailujen ulkopuolella (esim. harjoituskaudella ja kilpailujen välillä) kielletyt aineet ja menetelmät*
> *
> Anaboliset aineet*
> 
> Dopingaineluettelon  muihin *anabolisiin aineisiin* kuuluvat muun muassa tseranoli ja  *klenbuteroli*. *Erityisen voimakas anabolinen vaikutus on klenbuterolilla,  jonka on todettu lisäävän poikkijuovaisten lihasten  valkuaispitoisuutta, samalla kun elimistön glykogeeni ja rasva palavat*.  Lihassolujen koko suurenee niiden määrän säilyessä ennallaan. Koska  erityisesti anaerobista suorituskykyä lisäävien nopeasti supistuvien  lihassyiden suhteellinen osuus kasvaa, on luultavaa, että *klenbuteroli  lisää urheilusuorituksissa voiman lisäksi myös nopeutta*.



Edellä mainittujen ominaisuuksien lisäksi bongasin jutun, jonka mukaan ainetta käytetään hevosten astaman hoidossa.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mja

> Iso paukku: Contadorilta positiivinen näyte Tourilta (Clenbuterol). Aiheuttajaksi ehdotettu pilaantunutta/saastunutta/epäpuhdasta? ruokaa, teoriaa vahvistaa hieman se että muut näytteet ovat ilmeisesti olleet puhtaita.



No voi helvetti. 

UCI kommentoi:





> _“The UCI confirmed today that Spanish rider Alberto Contador returned an adverse analytical finding for clenbuterol following the analysis of urine sample taken during an in competition test on 21st July 2010 on the second rest day of the Tour de France. This result was reported by the WADA accredited laboratory in Cologne to UCI and WADA simultaneously._
> _“The concentration found by the laboratory was estimated at 50 picograms (or 0,000 000 000 05 grams per ml) which is 400 time less than what the antidoping laboratories accredited by WADA must be able to detect.”_
> _“In view of this very small concentration and in consultation with WADA, the UCI immediately had the proper results management proceedings conducted including the analysis of B sample that confirmed the first result. The rider, who had already put an end to his cycling season before the result was known, was nevertheless formally and provisionally suspended as is prescribed by the World Anti-Doping Code._
> _“This case required further scientific investigation before any conclusion could be drawn. The UCI continues working with the scientific support of WADA to analyse all the elements that are relevant to the case. This further investigation may take some more time._
> _“In order to protect the integrity of the proceedings and in accordance with the World Anti-Doping Code, the UCI will refrain from making any further comments until the management of this adverse analytical finding has been completed."_



Aineiden todellinen asiantuntija Victor Conte klenbuterolista:





> “It has faster clearance than any of the anabolic steroids, and it's an anabolic substance,” BALCO doping guru Victor Conte said. “It will accelerate healing and tissue. It could also be used as a stimulant but would more likely be used between events to enhance recovery.”



Sopivasti pilaantunutta lihaa toi Conttadoorin poika on syönyt, kun ei mistään muista sellaisen nauttimiseen yleisesti liitetyistä oireista tourin aikana kärsinyt. No, aika näyttää...

----------


## vetooo

Hollantilaisen asiantuntijan, Dr. Douwe de Boerin 11 sivun teksti saastumisen mahdollisuudesta Contadorin tapuksessa. Välillä vähän tieteellistä tekstiä, mutta sanakirjan kanssa pääsin suht vaivattomasti loppuun. 

http://www.velonation.com/Photos/Pho...diaid/574.aspx

Contador pitää tänään lehdistötilaisuuden kello 14.00 Suomen aikaa.

----------


## TetedeCourse

No johan nyt on  :No huh!:

----------


## Jack Bauer

Kaveri kävi sitten hevosen lääkekaapilla hakemassa helpotusta hengitysvaikeuksiin. Tämä nyt viimeistään todistaa ettei TdF:ää voiteta eikä ole voitettu ilman dopingia. Bjarnella ja  Albertolla on enemmän yhteistä kuin arvattiinkaan. Toivottavasti AC löytää paitansa, että voi palauttaa sen ASO:lle. Voi kettujen
 kevät tätä ammattipyöräilyä.

----------


## kervelo

Alkuperäisissä lausunnoissa ei puhuta yhtään mitään mistään ruokamyrkytyksistä tai pilaantuneesta ruoasta, vaan (clenbuterolilla) saastuneesta ruoasta/ravinteista.

Nuo pilaantumis/ruokamyrkytysjutut ovat syntyneet suomalaisten uutistoimittajien pienissä päissä.

----------


## NoNo

> Alkuperäisissä lausunnoissa ei puhuta yhtään mitään mistään ruokamyrkytyksistä tai pilaantuneesta ruoasta, vaan (clenbuterolilla) saastuneesta ruoasta/ravinteista.
> 
> Nuo pilaantumis/ruokamyrkytysjutut ovat syntyneet suomalaisten uutistoimittajien pienissä päissä.



Conta syönyt doupattua hevosta ? Määrä on ollut pieni,mutta mutta, miksei muilta ole löytynyt ? Vai olisko vielä tulossa lisää "uutisia" ?

----------


## tunkkireisi

> Kaveri kävi sitten hevosen lääkekaapilla hakemassa helpotusta hengitysvaikeuksiin. Tämä nyt viimeistään todistaa ettei TdF:ää voiteta eikä ole voitettu ilman dopingia. Bjarnella ja  Albertolla on enemmän yhteistä kuin arvattiinkaan. Toivottavasti AC löytää paitansa, että voi palauttaa sen ASO:lle. Voi kettujen
>  kevät tätä ammattipyöräilyä.



Ei.

Nyt ei tullut osumaa.

Luin tuon hollantilaisen tohtorin raportin ja se (kerrankin, tällaisissa tapauksissa) on yksikäsitteisesti uskottava. Contador ei todellakaan ole voinut saada mitään hyötyä saamastaan määrästä clenbuterolia. Edellisten päivien puhtaat näytteet tukevat vahvasti analyysiä. Saadut määrät ovat naurettavan alhaiset.

Dokumentoidut myrkytystapaukseti osoittavat että huomattavasti suuremmatkin pitoisuudet ovat mahdollisia, mikäli on tullut syötyä saastunutta lihaa.

Alberton moka oli suosia kotimaista lihaa, se kun on niin turvallista :Leveä hymy: 

Espanjassa ei selvästikään ole tavatonta doupata karjaa clenbuterolilla. Se ei ole järkevää vaan eläinrääkkäystä. Kiusaus on kuitenkin ilmeinen. Toisin kuin anaboliset steroidit, clenbuterol on eläimille annettuna laillinen lääke jota saa apteekista reseptillä jonka joku eläinlääkärin virkaa hoitava venkula voi kirjoittaa. Helppo ratkaisu siis.

Miksi sitten juuri huilipäivän jälkeen näkyi tämä ikävä tulos?

Vedäpäs tukeva pihvi kisapäivää edeltävänä iltana. Tai kisapäivän aamuna. Albertolla oli pitkästä aikaa sauma tempaista vähän tukevampaa sapuskaa. Sitten kävi näin.

Enpäs olisi uskonut puolustavani positiivisen näytteen antanutta urheilijaa mutta näinkin voi näemmä käydä.

Lukekaa tuo linkitetty artikkeli, jos vain lontoon murre taittuu. Se on aika selkokielinen ja helppolukuinen, luultavasti sen vuoksi että UCI:ssä ei pahemmin puhuta englantia äidinkielenä. Tai muutenkaan. Sehän olisi ICU jos olisi toisin :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## vetooo

> Alkuperäisissä lausunnoissa ei puhuta yhtään mitään mistään ruokamyrkytyksistä tai pilaantuneesta ruoasta, vaan (clenbuterolilla) saastuneesta ruoasta/ravinteista.
> 
> Nuo pilaantumis/ruokamyrkytysjutut ovat syntyneet suomalaisten uutistoimittajien pienissä päissä.



Olet täysin oikeassa. Englanninkielinen sana "contamination" tarkoittaa nimenomaan suomeksi "saastuminen".  Omalta osaltani kiitän sinua tarkennuksesta liittyen oikeaan termiin.

Tätä käytetään esimerkiksi Cyclingnewsin artikkelissa:



> "From the time of the first communication from the UCI, August 24,  *Alberto Contador alleged food contamination as the only possible  explanation of what happened* and has been turned over to the cyclist  authorities since then in the confidence that this very serious problem  could be clarified, which now is public."

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Hassusti todettu UCI:n tiedoksiannossa, että aineen määrä 50 pikogrammaa/millilitra on 400x vähemmän kuin havaitsemiseen vaadittu määrä? Havaittu kuitenkin? Pelaako UCI tässä nyt vain mediaa, että 'havaittu on näinkin pieni, älkää yrittäkö huijata' ja päästää Contadorin varoituksella tai jatkoselvityksineen läpi?

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Toinen vaihtoehto sille, että ainetta tuli vahingossa elimistöön vain ihan pikkuisen on kai se, että testin kanssa ehdittiin juuri ja juuri väliin ennen kuin jäljet olivat kokonaan hävinneet? (Vähän niin kuin muinoin Lahdessa?)

----------


## Viljami

Tässä nyt taas kerran tökkii uskomattomien sattumien summa.

Kaverista löytyy kiellettyä ainetta, jota käytetään palautumisen nopeuttamiseen ja kuinka ollakkaan, just lepopäivänä. On sattunut just silloin syömään lihaa, jonka alkulähdettä on kasvatettu tällä samalla, myös karjan kasvatuksessa kielletyllä aineella. Ja tietenkään kenestäkään muusta samassa paikassa syöneestä ei löydy ko. ainetta (oma arvaus).

Ja toisekseen, jos Alberton väittämä on totta, herää toinen kysymys. Eikö tuolla tasolla oikeasti osata varmistaa, että kilpailun aikana syödään varmasti riskitöntä ruokaa? Onko nämä jätkät tosiaan niin ylimielisiä vai käytänkö sanaa tyhmiä, että näitä asioita ei välitetä varmistaa.

----------


## YT

Juu, microdosing tulee minulle ensimmäisenä mieleen.

----------


## Jack Bauer

"Kuule, Alberto, ota tästä pari satsia clenbuterolia niin fillari kulkee kevyemmin. Jos käry käy, sanotaan että söit 400g doupattua hevosta, espanjalaista herkkua. Pomminvarma suunnitelma!"

----------


## Keba69

Käytännössä jokaisella dopingista kärähtäneellä on aina "hyvä" selitys. Huijari mikä huijari.

----------


## Laeski

> Hassusti todettu UCI:n tiedoksiannossa, että aineen määrä 50 pikogrammaa/millilitra on 400x vähemmän kuin havaitsemiseen vaadittu määrä? Havaittu kuitenkin? Pelaako UCI tässä nyt vain mediaa, että 'havaittu on näinkin pieni, älkää yrittäkö huijata' ja päästää Contadorin varoituksella tai jatkoselvityksineen läpi?



UCI:n tiedonannossa sanottiin että 400 x vähemmän kuin WADA:n akkreditoiman laboratorion täytyy pystyä mittaamaan. 

_“The concentration found by the laboratory was estimated at 50  picograms (or 0,000 000 000 05 grams per ml) which is 400 time less than  what the antidoping laboratories accredited by WADA must be able to  detect.”_

Mutta onhan tuo määrä ihan käsittämättömän pieni ja siinä mielessä tuo lehmä selitys voi hyvinkin mennä läpi. Tuosta tiedonannosta ensimmäiseksi pistikin silmään tuo ilmoitettu määrä, koskaan ennen en ole dopingtestausten tuloksia nähnyt ilmoitetun, on vain sanottu positiiviseksi. 

Jos kerta clenbutarolia on vedetty välipäivänä, niin eipä sitä hirveän paljoo ole voitu vetää jos testistä tulee tuollainen tulos. Wikipediassa sanotaan: It is usually used in dosages anywhere from 20-60 micrograms a day when prescribed.

Eli jos nyt olisi 50 mikrogrammaa vedetty ainetta niin testissä siitä olisi jäljellä sadastuhannesosa, hmm... 

Tai ehkäpä Alberto on alkanut käyttämään homeopaattista dopingia, nyt vain sattu laimennussuhteet väärin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## John McCurve

"Kyllä ruoka on nykyään niin monipuolista" (A. "con carne" Contador)

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

> Ja toisekseen, jos Alberton väittämä on totta, herää toinen kysymys. Eikö tuolla tasolla oikeasti osata varmistaa, että kilpailun aikana syödään varmasti riskitöntä ruokaa? Onko nämä jätkät tosiaan niin ylimielisiä vai käytänkö sanaa tyhmiä, että näitä asioita ei välitetä varmistaa.



Eiköhän se niin ole, että joka elämän osa-alueella voidaan olettaa, että kaupasta ostettu ruoka on niin sanotusti "riskitöntä". Eihän siitä mitään tulisi jos laboratorion kanssa pitäisi ruoka varmistaa.

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

Mä en yhtään epäile ettei Contador olisi jotain ottanut. Taitaa olla erittäin harvassa ne tapaukset, että doping-käry olisi johtunut mistään muusta kuin käyttämisestä vaikka medialäheinen selitys on aina valmiina.

Kilpapyöräily on pelleilyä eikä siitä mihinkään pääse.

----------


## Samuli

Aika kökkö käännös, mutta laitetaanpa linkki siitä huolimatta:
http://www.roid4u.com/index.php?main...55&language=FI

----------


## mikker

Voi voi conta mitä menit tekemään. Tuomiot on liian lieviä.

----------


## Sambody

Jahas. Niinhän se käry sitten kävi heti ensimmäisellä kaudella lähdettyään Bruyneelin suojista. No joo tiedän, että turha vetää Johania tähän soppaan mukaan. Kyllä pikkasen pistää sylettämään ja allekirjoitus lähtee ainakin vaihtoon. 0,000 000 000 05 g/ml kuulostaa aika helvetin pieneltä määrältä muuten näin ohimennen.

----------


## Jasi

Ilmankos pyörä aina kulkee niin hyvin Mallorcalaisen pihviaterian päälle!

----------


## mantis

Tosiaan tuo määrä on 50 picogrammaa/ml ja keskiverto aikuisella on 5L verta eli kokonaisuudessaan AC:lla on havaittu 0.25 mikrorammaa tuota ainetta elimistössä. Eli silti ollaan aika kaukana tuosta annostelusta (20-60 mikrogrammaa) mitä normaalisti käytettäis. Ammattilaiset voivat sitten arvioida olisiko tuollaisella määrällä mitään vaikutusta.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Mitenkä ilmeisesti kellään muulla ajajalla ei ole havaittu Tourin testeissä kyseistä ainetta - mitenkä Alppu kärsii juuri astmasta, johon ko aine mm auttaa, mitenkä Alpun kunto ei ollut kauhean paras mahdollinen Tourissa...

Valitettavasti joku oli tehnyt laskuissa virheen ja nautittu dopingaine ei ollutkaan poistunut täydellisesti ennen testejä, niin kuin olisi pitänyt - tästä on kyse ja kaikki muut selitykset ovat paskapuhetta  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## asb

> Tosiaan tuo määrä on 50 picogrammaa/ml ja keskiverto aikuisella on 5L verta eli kokonaisuudessaan AC:lla on havaittu 0.25 mikrorammaa tuota ainetta elimistössä. Eli silti ollaan aika kaukana tuosta annostelusta (20-60 mikrogrammaa) mitä normaalisti käytettäis.



Et ottanut huomioon aineen poistumisnopeutta elimistöstä.

----------


## viller

> Tosiaan tuo määrä on 50 picogrammaa/ml ja keskiverto aikuisella on 5L verta eli kokonaisuudessaan AC:lla on havaittu 0.25 mikrorammaa tuota ainetta elimistössä. Eli silti ollaan aika kaukana tuosta annostelusta (20-60 mikrogrammaa) mitä normaalisti käytettäis. Ammattilaiset voivat sitten arvioida olisiko tuollaisella määrällä mitään vaikutusta.



Jos oikein ymmärsin niin aine löytyi virtsanäytteestä.

----------


## mantis

> Et ottanut huomioon aineen poistumisnopeutta elimistöstä.



En niin, koska se on spekulointia. Jos löydät tuolle poistumisnopeudelle jonkun hyvän referenssin niin kerro pois. Voidaan sitten arvioida paljonko AC on voinut maksimissaan saada tuota ainetta.

----------


## YT

> Tosiaan tuo määrä on 50 picogrammaa/ml ja keskiverto aikuisella on 5L verta eli kokonaisuudessaan AC:lla on havaittu 0.25 mikrorammaa tuota ainetta elimistössä. Eli silti ollaan aika kaukana tuosta annostelusta (20-60 mikrogrammaa) mitä normaalisti käytettäis. Ammattilaiset voivat sitten arvioida olisiko tuollaisella määrällä mitään vaikutusta.



Paitsi että se aine löytyi kusesta eikä verestä. Nyt sitten varmaan analysoidaan ne tourin aikana otetut varastoidut verinäytteet.

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

> Et ottanut huomioon aineen poistumisnopeutta elimistöstä.



Poistumisinopeus olisi kiva tietää. Siitä voisi laskea, että jos edellisestä testistä on vuorokausi ja heti testin jälkeen vedetty satsi, miten iso satsi on voitu ottaa että ei enää näy seuraavana päivänä, siitä sitten laskee varmuuskertoimella vaikka 2 että miten paljon voisi "varmasti" ottaa että ei näy.

Mikroannostus varmaan toimii tässäkin samoin kuin jossain epossa. Eli kun napsii joka päivä vähän niin saadaan hyötyjä saman tyyliin kuin yksi iso mälli viikossa mutta aine ei näy testeissä ellei testaa juuri oikeaan aikaan.

----------


## Hoobee

"Villi veikkaukseni"asiasta on seuraava;Conta on käyttänyt kyseistä"klemppua"harjoitus kaudella, jolloin se on varmaan aika yleisesti käytössä"pro piireisä"kun kerta sitä amatööritkin jopa Suomessakin käyttävät(juurikin noista _vetoon_ tekstiinsä kopsaamista syistä)Kaverista on sitten otettu tätä off-seasonkauden hyvän hemoglobiiniarvon omaavaa verta talteen ns."pahojen päivien"varalle(esim.TdF yms).Ehkä veri oli putsattua, ehkä ei, mutta joka tapauksessa ei oltu huolellisia, tai otettu ollenkaan huomioon tuota klembuterolin poistumista, tai tässä tapauksessa poistumattomuutta.
Nyt sitten kävi näin, että Conta tarvitsi vähän veridouppausta tourilla, omalla verellään tietty ja olettaen kaiken olevan ok, mutta veressäpä olikin nämä offarikauden klemppujäämät....

----------


## Mosse

> Poistumisinopeus olisi kiva tietää. Siitä voisi laskea, että jos edellisestä testistä on vuorokausi ja heti testin jälkeen vedetty satsi, miten iso satsi on voitu ottaa että ei enää näy seuraavana päivänä, siitä sitten laskee varmuuskertoimella vaikka 2 että miten paljon voisi "varmasti" ottaa että ei näy.
> 
> Mikroannostus varmaan toimii tässäkin samoin kuin jossain epossa. Eli kun napsii joka päivä vähän niin saadaan hyötyjä saman tyyliin kuin yksi iso mälli viikossa mutta aine ei näy testeissä ellei testaa juuri oikeaan aikaan.



Tuolla http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/58...stigation.aspx on puhuttu jostain 25-39 tunnin "puoliintumisajasta".

----------


## Soolo

Xacobeon Garcia & Mosquera ovat kärähtäneet Vueltassa.

http://www.biciciclismo.com/cas/site...a.asp?id=31033

----------


## vetooo

Xacobeo Galician Ezequiel Mosquera on antanut positiivisen dopingnäytteen Espanjan ympäriajossa. Myös Mosqueran tallitoveri on jäänyt kiinni vippaskonstien käytöstä. Hänen henkilöllisyyttään ei ole kerrottu, mutta kyseessä lienee David Garcia Dapena. Mosquera sijoittui Vueltassa toiseksi ja Garcia Dapena 11:nneksi. Mosqueran (ja Garcia Dapenan) käyttämästä aineesta ei vielä ole tietoa.

http://www.biciciclismo.com/cas/site...a.asp?id=31033

E: Soolo oli nopeampi.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Todella 'positiivinen' päivä pyöräilypiireissä tänään  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Tumppi

> Xacobeon Garcia & Mosquera ovat kärähtäneet Vueltassa.
> 
> http://www.biciciclismo.com/cas/site...a.asp?id=31033



Kohtahan ruvetaan laskemaan Vueltan hyvitysekunteja uudestaan..?  :No huh!: 
No Nibalin sijoitukseen sillä ei ole merkitystä, mutta mites muut? Hoikka Sr?

----------


## vetooo

> Kohtahan ruvetaan laskemaan Vueltan hyvitysekunteja uudestaan..? 
> No Nibalin sijoitukseen sillä ei ole merkitystä, mutta mites muut? Hoikka Sr?



Olettaen, että Mosquera tullaan diskaamaan, kokonaiskilpailun lopputulokset muuttuvat seruaavasti:

1. Vincenzo Nibali (ITA / Liquigas) 87.18.31
2. Peter Velits (SVK / Columbia) + 3.04
3. Joaquim Rodriguez (ESP / Katusha) + 4.22
4. Frank Schleck (LUX / Saxo Bank) + 4.45
5. Xavier Tondo (ESP / Cervelo) + 4.54

http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/64t...age-21/results

Se onkin jo vähän monimutkaisempi kysymys, tullaanko hyvityssekunteja sorkkimaan siltä osin, kun Mosquera sijoittui välikireissä tai etapin maaleissa kolmen parhaan joukkoon. Mosquera oli kolme kertaa etapeilla kolmen parhaan joukossa. Mikläli espanjalaisen kaikki etappisijoitusket hylätään, niin bonarit menevät uusjakoon seuraavasti:

Vincenzo Nibali, aikahyvitystä lisää 8 sekuntia
Frank Schleck, aikahyvitystä lisää 8 sekuntia
David Moncoutie, aikahyvitystä lisää 8 sekuntia
Marzio Bruseghin, aikahyvitystä lisää 8 sekuntia
 Joaquim Rodriguez, aikahyvitystä lisää 4 sekuntia
Xavier Tondo, aikahyvitystä lisää 4 sekuntia

Kokonaiskisan TOP5-lista olisi täten:

1. Nibali 87.18.23
2. Velits + 3.12
3. Rodriguez + 4.26
4. Schleck + 4.45
5. Tondo + 4.58

Moncoutie ja Bruseghin ovat niin kaukana Nibalista, etteivät he nouse lähellekään TOP10-sijoitusta.

Roberto Herasin (Vuelta 2005), Floyd Landisin (Tour 2006) ja Danilo Di Lucan (Giro 2009) käryjen jälkeen kokonaiskilpailun lopputuloksissa ei huomioitu hyvityssekuntien mahdollista uusjakoa. Kärynneet sankarit siirrettiin ainoastaan DQ-listalle ja heidän takanaan olleita putattiin yksi sija ylöspäin lopputuloksissa.

----------


## vetooo

Contadorin tiedotustilaisuus kello 13.00 Suomen aikaa. Striimi: http://sputnik.tv2.dk/play/broadcast...news-breaking/

----------


## jannevaro

Tämä uutinen tulikin sopivasti jotta Contadorin ihan hippusen pienet jäämät dopingista veressä saadaan unohtaa... siis Mosquera etc...

----------


## dirtyrider

> Contadorin tiedotustilaisuus kello 13.00 Suomen aikaa. Striimi: http://sputnik.tv2.dk/play/broadcast...news-breaking/



Näinköhän on tekstitetty suomeksi.. ja on tuo koulu epsanjalla tuo Contan murre ei varmaa ihan aukea..  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## vetooo

Italian poliisin on löytänyt tuntemattomia pillereitä sekä ampulleja Vacansoleilin ajajan Riccardo Riccon kotiin suoritetussa ratsiassa. Viranomaiset tutkivat parhaillaan pillereiden laatua.

http://www.cicloweb.it/news/2010/09/...e-cannone.html

Leopejo voinee varmentaa, mistä oikein on kyse...

----------


## J T K

Miten musta tuntuu, että jossain päin ameriikkaa eräs herra naureskelee partaansa..

----------


## vituxman

> Näinköhän on tekstitetty suomeksi.. ja on tuo koulu epsanjalla tuo Contan murre ei varmaa ihan aukea..



 
"....eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.... :Leveä hymy:  "

----------


## Merckx

Pitihän se arvata.... Jotenkin olen jo 2009 Tourista lähtien odottanut, koska herra Conta käryää.  :Vihainen:

----------


## VesaP

> Contadorin tiedotustilaisuus kello 13.00 Suomen aikaa. Striimi: http://sputnik.tv2.dk/play/broadcast...news-breaking/



Ompa laadukas nettistriimi Tanskan teeveellä. Toimii nopeesti ja pätkimättä. Ainut puute näköjään tuo suomenkielisen tekstityksen puute.  :Leveä hymy:  Muuta tajunnut kuin lopun "Grazie". Eikös se tarkoitakin "SYYTÖN!!!!!"

No, lukee jonkun ajan päästä englannoksen sit Cyclingnewssistä.

----------


## dirtyrider

> Ompa laadukas nettistriimi Tanskan teeveellä. Toimii nopeesti ja pätkimättä. Ainut puute näköjään tuo suomenkielisen tekstityksen puute.  Muuta tajunnut kuin lopun "Grazie". Eikös se tarkoitakin "SYYTÖN!!!!!"
> 
> No, lukee jonkun ajan päästä englannoksen sit Cyclingnewssistä.



Ei toiminut koko striimi, pyöri vain hyrrä ruudulla, avaamatta koskaan koko striimiä. Taisi olla liikaa porukkaa kärkkymässä tunnustusta ja höpinöitä "pienen porukan puuhastelusta"...

----------


## Sambody

Eurosport näyttää kuvaa tuosta lehdistötilaisuudesta ja vielä suomennos tulee samoin tein.

----------


## vituxman

Voi v#ttu, äkkiä puhelua lomatuher...krhm lomakouheroon, marttiki sai ruokamyrkytyksen huonosta ruottalaisesta kaurapuurosta, kyllä on saunan takana vielä tillaa, sinne vaan tollanen ukko  :Vihainen:

----------


## ejex

Sori vaan, mutta minusta on jo pidempään tuntunut, että noissa latinokuskeissa on enemmän tunareita kuin esim. angloissa. Kannattaisi niiden ainakin käyttää muunmaalaisia lääkäreitä, eikä noita tomitsijakiellossa olevia hevostohtoreita a la Fuentes.

----------


## Robin22

> Käytännössä jokaisella dopingista kärähtäneellä on aina "hyvä" selitys. Huijari mikä huijari.



Eiköhän luonnollinen selitys tässä tapauksessa ole sellainen, että joku kolmas osapuoli on salaa laittanut Contadorin "ruokaan tai muuhun ravintoon" tuota klenbuterolia.

_"Baumann otti vapaaehtoisia dopingtestejä ja kävi ilmi, että hänen elimistönsä nandrolonitasot olivat erittäin korkeat ja ne vaihtelivat voimakkaasti vuorokaudenaikaan nähden. Lopulta Saksan yleisurheiluliitto uskoi Baumannin selityksen, että joku oli asettanut dopingia hänen hammastahnaansa."

http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dieter_Baumann

_

----------


## Sambody

Eipä sillä lehditötilaisuudella paljoa lisäarvoa ollut. Contador antoi oman selityksensä tilanteeseen, jonka jälkeen heitti pallon UCI:lle ja heittäytyi itse toimittajien ristituleen julistaen että voivat kysyä häneltä itseltään tai keneltä tahansa tapaukseen liittyvältä mitä vain he kyllä vastaavat.

----------


## Leopejo

> Italian poliisin on löytänyt tuntemattomia pillereitä sekä ampulleja Vacansoleilin ajajan Riccardo Riccon kotiin suoritetussa ratsiassa. Viranomaiset tutkivat parhaillaan pillereiden laatua.



Tämä liittyy tuohon viime viikkoiseen laajaan poliisioperaatioon, jonka keskipisteenä on Riccò:n tyttöystävän veli. Riccò:n kotona löytyi n. 50 pilleriä, joiden koostumuksesta ei mitään tietoa. Siksi pitää odottaa laboratorion tutkimuksia, jotta saadaan selville ovatko kiellettyjä. Voivat hyvinkin olla vitamiineja tms.

Pillereistä riippumatta, toisin kuin alussa väitettiin, hänkin on tutkinnan alla, johtuen hänen ja Rossin (?) välisistä puheluista, joita poliisi salakuunteli (tuttobiciweb).

Cannonen kotoa taas löytyi ampulleja yms.

----------


## Hoobee

> Sori vaan, mutta minusta on jo pidempään tuntunut, että noissa latinokuskeissa on enemmän tunareita kuin esim. angloissa. Kannattaisi niiden ainakin käyttää muunmaalaisia lääkäreitä, eikä noita tomitsijakiellossa olevia hevostohtoreita a la Fuentes.



Kompataan vahvasti :Vink:

----------


## Kunde Svaan

> Miten musta tuntuu, että jossain päin ameriikkaa eräs herra naureskelee partaansa..



Näin on ja Lancen saavutusten arvo nousee entisestään.

----------


## asb

Kaikki hölisivät Contadorin näytteestä nin kovaan ääneen, ettei kukaan kuullut Cancellaran apumoottorin surinaa. Salaliiton ytimessä on Bjarne Riis. Kuulitte sen täältä ensin.

----------


## lebig

Ulkomaisia foorumeja lukiessa, löytyi tietoa että sekä Vino että Alpo testattiin samana päivänä (virtsatesti). Epäselvää on sitten söikö Vino samaa lihaa mitä Alpo. Alpolta otettiin ennen virtsatestiä myös verinäytteet aamulla. Jos Alpo vaihtoi verta tuon veritestin jälkeen, luulis olevan mahdollista selvittää onko kyseessä veridoping, koska uskoisin että Alpolta otettiin sekä ennemmin että myöhemminkin verinäytteet eli näitä verinäytteitä vertaamalla.

Ite en oikein usko, että Alpo/Astana on niin tyhmä, että ois napannu jotain pieniä annoksia Klenbuterolia, joilla ei suorituskyvyn kannalta oikein mitään merkitystä eli todennäköisin syy kiinnijäämiseen on doupattu eläimenliha tai verenvaihto.

Pakastettu Alpon veri on voitu testata jossain labrassa, missä noin pieniä määriä ei havaita ja luullaan että se on puhdasta. Nyt sitten labra olikin sellainen, jossa noin pienet määrät voidaan havaita.

----------


## epaz

Tässä Contadorin managerin tavoittaman lääkärin arvio siitä mistä asiassa on kyse.

Paras tutkia ennen kuin hutkii, vaikka kyseessä onkin ammattipyöräily.

----------


## JuhoIlmari

Aika musta päivä: Ezequiel Mosqueran dopingnäytteestä on löytynyt kiellettyä ainetta. Kansainvälinen pyöräilyliitto UCI kertoi asiasta torstaina.

Myös Mosqueran joukkuekaveri ja maanmies David Garcia Da Pena antoi positiivisen dopingnäytteen.

----------


## dirtyrider

> Aika musta päivä: Ezequiel Mosqueran dopingnäytteestä on löytynyt kiellettyä ainetta. Kansainvälinen pyöräilyliitto UCI kertoi asiasta torstaina.
> 
> Myös Mosqueran joukkuekaveri ja maanmies David Garcia Da Pena antoi positiivisen dopingnäytteen.



No shit Sherlock..  :No huh!: 





> Xacobeon Garcia & Mosquera ovat kärähtäneet Vueltassa.
> 
> http://www.biciciclismo.com/cas/site...a.asp?id=31033

----------


## JuhoIlmari

> No shit Sherlock..



Yes shit Watson.

----------


## Hoobee

> Tässä Contadorin managerin tavoittaman lääkärin arvio siitä mistä asiassa on kyse.
> 
> Paras tutkia ennen kuin hutkii, vaikka kyseessä onkin ammattipyöräily.



Juu, muutamissa maissa käytetään vielä astman hoitoon ihmisilläkin, mutta wadan listalla oleva doupingaine.Suomessa esim.yksinomaan hevosille määrättävä.Tässäpä tietoa wikipediassa...

----------


## BONK

Tunnustan. Söin Tapolan mustaa, joka aiheutti clenbuterol-tasoni kohoamisen. Onneksi kyseinen doping-aine katosi suolikaasujeni mukana 99.95 %:sesti Pirkanmaan taivaalle. Olen siis syytön, kunnes toisin todistetaan. 

Totta. Vasta tuomittu on syyllinen, mutta hei haloo pojat ja tytöt! Kuka ihan oikeasti on uskonut enää pitkään aikaan huippupyöräilyn puhtauteen? En minä ainakaan.

----------


## jvp

Mosqueran doupping-näytteestä on löytynyt hydroksietyylitärkkelystä.

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/urheilu/t/muutlajit/2258254

Wikipedia taas kertoo hydroksietyylitärkkelys on hemohessin yksi aineosa.

http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hemohes

Piiloitellaanko tässä nyt karpaasityyliin epoa?  :Hymy:

----------


## lebig

Alpon lehdistötilaisuus tänään:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIuVbMf_OHU

----------


## dauppi

Vaikka en minkään ammattilaisurheilun puhtauteen uskokaan väitän, että kenestä tahansa tämänkin palstan kirjoittelijoista saataisiin ainakin kerran vuodessa dopingkäry. Elintarvikkeiden tuotannossa käytetään sellaisia määriä lääkkeitä ja lisäaineita, että pakkohan ne on testeissäkin jonkinlaisina pitoisuuksina näkyä. Eikai voida olettaa, että ammattiurheilija kasvattaa kaiken ruokansa itse luomuna välttyäkseen käryltä.

----------


## Antti Kuitto

> Vaikka en minkään ammattilaisurheilun puhtauteen uskokaan väitän, että kenestä tahansa tämänkin palstan kirjoittelijoista saataisiin ainakin kerran vuodessa dopingkäry. Elintarvikkeiden tuotannossa käytetään sellaisia määriä lääkkeitä ja lisäaineita, että pakkohan ne on testeissäkin jonkinlaisina pitoisuuksina näkyä. Eikai voida olettaa, että ammattiurheilija kasvattaa kaiken ruokansa itse luomuna välttyäkseen käryltä.



Kas kun näitä ei sitten enempää ole sattunut tähän mennessä? Vai testasikohan tämä labra ihan ekoja kertoja fillarikuskeja...

----------


## vetooo

Voikohan tämä tieto pitää paikkansa, että maailmassa on ainoastaan neljä WADA:n hyväksymää laboratoriota, joissa pystytään havaitsemaan tätä ainetta se AC:n näytteen sisältämä 0,000 000 000 05 grammaa millilitrassa. Mistä mahtaa johtua näin pieni labrojen lukumäärä ( jos tuo löytämäni tieto pitää paikkansa ), jotka kykenevät löytämään moisen, maallikon silmään varsin pieneltä vaikuttavan g/ml -lukeman? Omassa kupolissa tämä ei oikein jäsenny. Kai labroilla on omat erikoisosaamisalueensa ja toisilla labroilla taas muunlaiset.

----------


## rhubarb

> Voikohan tämä tieto pitää paikkansa, että maailmassa on ainoastaan neljä WADA:n hyväksymää laboratoriota, joissa pystytään havaitsemaan tätä ainetta se AC:n näytteen sisältämä 0,000 000 000 05 grammaa millilitrassa. Mistä mahtaa johtua näin pieni labrojen lukumäärä ( jos tuo löytämäni tieto pitää paikkansa ), jotka kykenevät löytämään moisen, maallikon silmään varsin pieneltä vaikuttavan g/ml -lukeman? Omassa kupolissa tämä ei oikein jäsenny. Kai labroilla on omat erikoisosaamisalueensa ja toisilla labroilla taas muunlaiset.



Yksinkertainen oletus: laitteet maksavat aivan helvetisti.

----------


## YT

Kyllähän niitä laboratoriota löytyy, joissa on massaspektrometrit ja systeemit, mutta kaikki ei ole WADA:n hyväksyntää hakeneet.

----------


## xtrainer80

*"Myös pöytätennismestari söi doupattua ruokaa"*

http://uutiset.msn.hs.fi/urheilu/art.../1135260537547

Käyneet Contadorin kanssa yhteisellä pihviaterialla?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Munamankeli

> *"Myös pöytätennismestari söi doupattua ruokaa"*
> 
> http://uutiset.msn.hs.fi/urheilu/art.../1135260537547
> 
> Käyneet Contadorin kanssa yhteisellä pihviaterialla?



Nimenomaan. Mä vedin tänään Kiilan ruokalassa pihviä, mutta siinä oli niin kovat doupit, etten jaksanut lähteä fillarilenkille mainiosta ilmasta huolimatta. Taisin ottaa yliannostuksen?

----------


## dauppi

Testausmenetelmäthän kehittyvät jatkuvasti. Varmasti moni ihan oikeistakin käryistä olisi vielä muutama vuosi jäänyt toteamatta ihan vain siksi, ettei kaluston tarkkuus riittänyt. En todellakaan usko että huipulla monikaan pyöräilijä/hiihtäjä/juoksija olisi puhdas, mutta johonkin näiden testeissä löytyvien aineiden pitoisuusrajatkin täytyy vetää. USAssahan esimerkiksi melkein kaikista seteleistä löytyy kokaiinijäämiä ja kannabiksen käyttö on monessa Euroopan maassa yleistä jopa julkisilla paikoilla. Voiko siis pikogrammojen kokaiini tai THC-pitoisuudesta käräyttää urheilijan?

----------


## vetooo

Korruptoitunut UCI toimi jälleen tavoilleen uskollisena AC-casessa, puhisee saksalaistoimittaja. Pat McQ on Hein Verb ovat monien mielestä aika nollia UCI:n pomoja. Ensin mainittu nykyinen pj. ja jälkimmäinen ex-pj. Itse en ota kantaa heidän tekemisiinsä, kun en ole kunnolla tutustunut alaan.

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/58...nsfusions.aspx

----------


## Hoobee

> Testausmenetelmäthän kehittyvät jatkuvasti. Varmasti moni ihan oikeistakin käryistä olisi vielä muutama vuosi jäänyt toteamatta ihan vain siksi, ettei kaluston tarkkuus riittänyt. En todellakaan usko että huipulla monikaan pyöräilijä/hiihtäjä/juoksija olisi puhdas, mutta johonkin näiden testeissä löytyvien aineiden pitoisuusrajatkin täytyy vetää. USAssahan esimerkiksi melkein kaikista seteleistä löytyy kokaiinijäämiä ja kannabiksen käyttö on monessa Euroopan maassa yleistä jopa julkisilla paikoilla. Voiko siis pikogrammojen kokaiini tai THC-pitoisuudesta käräyttää urheilijan?



Eiköhän tuo nyt mene jo vähän...mietitääs nyt hiukan, jos ainetta löytyy näytteestä"vähän", on sitä täytyny aika isolla todennäkösyydellä ottaa"vähän"enemmän.Tuskin nyt seteleitä käsissään pitämällä kokkelista kiinni jää, vaikka ois minkälaiset testit :Vink: Kyllä se niin on, että jos jotain rojua näytteisiin asti päätyy, on sitä pitäny olla verenkierrossa ja täytyny nauttia siäisesti tai ottaa suonen sisäisesti pistoksina.Esim.noista astmalääkkeistäkin vielä sen verran, että niin sanotulla"normaali käytöllä"inhaloituna hengitysteihin ei ole varsinaista doupping vaikutusta.

----------


## petri ok

> Korruptoitunut UCI toimi jälleen tavoilleen uskollisena AC-casessa, puhisee saksalaistoimittaja. Pat McQ on Hein Verb ovat monien mielestä aika nollia UCI:n pomoja. Ensin mainittu nykyinen pj. ja jälkimmäinen ex-pj. Itse en ota kantaa heidän tekemisiinsä, kun en ole kunnolla tutustunut alaan.
> 
> http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/58...nsfusions.aspx



Näissä UCI-pomoissa on pieni ikävä heikkous, nimittäin kritiikinsietokyky. Monasti ihan asialliseenkin kritiikkiin vastataan henkilökohtaisella hyökkäyksellä kritiikin esittäjää kohtaan. Normaalissa keskustelukulttuurissa kritiikki torjutaan ihan asiaväittein. 

UCI:n toiminnasta pitäisi tehdä puolueeton tutkimus. Ikäviä, ja toivottavasti valheellisia väitteitä on tehty liikaa, että herra Pat M voisi jatkaa niinkuin ei mitään olisi tapahtunut. (esim. AFLD, Landis, parit toimittajat jne..)

----------


## Matias76

> Nimenomaan. Mä vedin tänään Kiilan ruokalassa pihviä, mutta siinä oli niin kovat doupit, etten jaksanut lähteä fillarilenkille mainiosta ilmasta huolimatta. Taisin ottaa yliannostuksen?



Kiilasta en tiedä, mutta Kiinassa oli tällainen tapaus: http://www.breitbart.com/article.php...show_article=1

----------


## tunkkireisi

> Eiköhän tuo nyt mene jo vähän...mietitääs nyt hiukan, jos ainetta löytyy näytteestä"vähän", on sitä täytyny aika isolla todennäkösyydellä ottaa"vähän"enemmän.Tuskin nyt seteleitä käsissään pitämällä kokkelista kiinni jää, vaikka ois minkälaiset testitKyllä se niin on, että jos jotain rojua näytteisiin asti päätyy, on sitä pitäny olla verenkierrossa ja täytyny nauttia siäisesti tai ottaa suonen sisäisesti pistoksina.Esim.noista astmalääkkeistäkin vielä sen verran, että niin sanotulla"normaali käytöllä"inhaloituna hengitysteihin ei ole varsinaista doupping vaikutusta.



Mutku.

Edellisenä päivänä Alberton näyte oli puhdas. Siis ei 200 kertaa alle normirajan vaan ihan nolla.

Veridoping -selitys on ainoa uskottava doping-pro -juttu. Muuten menee Espanjan eläinlääkinnän piikkiin.

Katsotaan miten käy. Veikkaan vapauttavaa. Tutuille veikkaa tarjolla. Tarjosin jo viittäkymppiä Timpalle vaan eipä tarttunut. Fiksu mies.

----------


## kontio

> Veikkaan vapauttavaa.



komppaan tätä. en ota kantaa siihen, pitäisikö olla näin jne.

----------


## lebig

> Mutku.
> 
> Edellisenä päivänä Alberton näyte oli puhdas. Siis ei 200 kertaa alle normirajan vaan ihan nolla.
> 
> Veridoping -selitys on ainoa uskottava doping-pro -juttu. Muuten menee Espanjan eläinlääkinnän piikkiin.
> 
> Katsotaan miten käy. Veikkaan vapauttavaa. Tutuille veikkaa tarjolla. Tarjosin jo viittäkymppiä Timpalle vaan eipä tarttunut. Fiksu mies.



Mä uskon kans tuohon verensiirtoon... clenbuterol siinä voi myös olla peräisin lihasta tai lisäravinteista. Muuten ei touhussa oikein ole mitään järkeä. Saksalaiset toimittajat kirjoittelee myös että Alpon verinäytteissä huomattavia merkkejä muoveista, joita käytetään yksinomaan pehmentämään veripusseja. Vissiin mitään virallista testiä ei noille muoveille kuitenkaan ole.

Veikkaan että Alpo TdF voittajan tittelin menettää ja sitten tulee lyhyt kilpailukielto 3kk - 1v. Ihan täyteen 2v kilpailukieltoon en usko. Positiivinen testitulos on aina positiivinen testitulos. Ennakkotapauksia on olemassa, että vaikka pystyis aukottomasti osoittamaan, että on saanu kiellettyä ainetta ikäänkuin "vahingossa", silti tulee rangaistus.

Mitä kautta sanktiot tulee, sitäkään ei vielä tiedä. Espanjan liitto varmasti vapauttais Alpon. WADA tuskin, UCI ? Saattaa olla, että lopulta mennään CAS kautta.

Mielenkiintoista nähdä mikä on SaxoBank tallin kohtalo, kaikkooko sponsorit, ProTour lisenssi yms...

----------


## OJ

Mitäs Saxo on nyt tehnyt?

Mutta tämmöstä tällä kertaa. Ei vaan kykene käsittämään miten kukaan napsisi jotain clenbuterolia fillaria vauhdittaakseen.

----------


## mkpaa

(Doping)looginen selitys olisi, että on popsittu jotain sekoitusta, jossa arvojen on tarkoitus pysyä alle rajojen, mutta yhdessä vaikutus on olemassa. Saadun hyödynhän ei tarvitse olla suuri. 

Kiinnostaisi myös selvitys millaisilla vehkeillä noin pieni pitoisuus vierasta ainetta voidaan edes havaita.  :Hymy:

----------


## leecher

> Mitäs Saxo on nyt tehnyt?
> 
> Mutta tämmöstä tällä kertaa. Ei vaan kykene käsittämään miten kukaan napsisi jotain clenbuterolia fillaria vauhdittaakseen.



Punttijullien piireissä käytetään yleisesti rasvan polttoon. Polttaa rasvaa, ei lihassolukkoa -> painon pudotus.
Auttaa myös hengityskaasujen vaihdossa, tosin noin pieninä pitoisuuksina vaikutus lienee marginaalinen.
Todennäköisesti kyseessä juurikin jäänteitä jostain lääkecombosta, joka on saatu verensiirron kautta.
Ikävä tahra huippupyöräilyyn kuitenkin.

----------


## Hoobee

> Mutku.
> 
> Edellisenä päivänä Alberton näyte oli puhdas. Siis ei 200 kertaa alle normirajan vaan ihan nolla.
> 
> Veridoping -selitys on ainoa uskottava doping-pro -juttu. Muuten menee Espanjan eläinlääkinnän piikkiin.
> 
> Katsotaan miten käy. Veikkaan vapauttavaa. Tutuille veikkaa tarjolla. Tarjosin jo viittäkymppiä Timpalle vaan eipä tarttunut. Fiksu mies.



Viittasin ittekin jo tuolla aikasemmin"epäpuhtaaseen"vereen...off-seasonilla otettua normi hemoglobiinit sisältävää verta, jossa nyt sattu olemaan kemppujäämiä.Tätä sitten tankattu TdF:ssä.Ja tosiaan tota kamaa vetää Suomessakin ihan kuntoilijatkin kuulemma, saa kropan timmiin kuntoon=rasvat veks, lihas säilyy.

----------


## Samuli

Käsittääkseni Contadorin syömä liha voidaan jäljittää mistä se on peräisin, jos EU:n vaatimat paperit on kunnossa.
Jos Contadorin lihajuttu on totta, niin pitäisi olla aika helppoa selvittää lihantuottaja ja naudan nimi.

----------


## asb

> Todennäköisesti kyseessä juurikin jäänteitä jostain lääkecombosta, joka on saatu verensiirron kautta.



AC:llahan on keväisin ongelmia astman kanssa. Vihjaatko, että hän olisi tankannut omaa vertaan, jossa olisi astmalääkkeen jäämiä vai mistä tuo lääkecombo olisi vereen päätynyt? Klenbuterolia ei kyllä käytetä enää millään tavalla lääkkeenä ihmisillä, joten vihjaus ontuu sen osalta.

----------


## asb

> Käsittääkseni Contadorin syömä liha voidaan jäljittää mistä se on peräisin, jos EU:n vaatimat paperit on kunnossa.
> Jos Contadorin lihajuttu on totta, niin pitäisi olla aika helppoa selvittää lihantuottaja ja naudan nimi.



Klenbuteroli on kielletty karjankasvatuksessakin. Jos näin olisi, luulen että poliisi olisi tuon osuuden homman hoitanut jo ennen asian julki tuontia. Tämä asia on kuitenkin ollut UCI:n ja AC:n tiedossa jo jonkin aikaa.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Klenbuterolia ei kyllä käytetä enää millään tavalla lääkkeenä ihmisillä, joten vihjaus ontuu sen osalta.



Käy lukemassa Farma Africaa astmalääkityksen osalta.

----------


## Schöne Scheisse

> Käsittääkseni Contadorin syömä liha voidaan jäljittää mistä se on peräisin, jos EU:n vaatimat paperit on kunnossa.
> Jos Contadorin lihajuttu on totta, niin pitäisi olla aika helppoa selvittää lihantuottaja ja naudan nimi.



Tiedossa on henkilö, jota Contadorin tiimikokki pyysi tuomaan kunnollista lihaa Espanjan puolelta, eli paikka, josta sisäfile erityisesti Albertoa varten ostettiin, joten tuon pitäisi tosiaan olla mahdollista ja helppoakin.  Tosin kun klenbuterolin käyttö lihankasvatuksessa on Espanjassakin 90-luvun skandaalien jälkeen kiellettyä, voi olla, että kauppaa on tehty kautta linjan vilungin kanssa...

Saksalaisen pöytätennispelaajan asianajajan mukaan hiusnäytteellä voidaan sitovasti osoittaa, ettei klenbuterolin käyttö ole ollut jatkuvaa tai pitkäaikaista, ja että hänen päämiehensä kertomus on siten uskottava.

----------


## rjr

> Saksalaisen pöytätennispelaajan asianajajan mukaan hiusnäytteellä voidaan sitovasti osoittaa, ettei klenbuterolin käyttö ole ollut jatkuvaa tai pitkäaikaista, ja että hänen päämiehensä kertomus on siten uskottava.



Näinköhän Conta tulee seuraavan kerran näkyviin ilman hiuksia, kun "ne jotenkin omituisesti hävisivät yön aikana - valitettavasti nyt ei voi ottaa hiusnäytteitä."

----------


## BONK

Contadorin "bull steak" tuli ulos "bull shittinä"...

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Mitä lueskelin tuosta aineesta niin säännöllisellä lääkityksellä vakiintunut tila saavutetaan 3-5 päivässä ja tuolloin olisi veressä 0,6-1,6 ng/l ja nythän puhutaan pikogrammoista. Aine laajentaa keuhkoputkia l. sikäli sillä merkitys korkeilla vuorilla olisi. Keskeistä kuitenkin on kai se, ettei aine näy kuin yhdessä testissä.

Tuotahan käytetään allergian aiheuttamaan astmaan, mikä Contadorilla saatta olla resepteineen, mutta taitaa narahtaa nyt verensiirrosta kun edellisinä päivinä ei ole ainetta näkynyt. Veikkaan tätä kun ei ole tuota allergiaa vielä kovin keskusteltu. Siinähän äkkiä keskustellaan että milloin otit, milloin ostit lääkkeet, näytä reseptit ja apteekin luovutusleimat. Siihen saattaa päästä aika hyvin kiinni. Köysi kiristyy.

----------


## timppa_234

> Siinähän äkkiä keskustellaan että milloin otit, milloin ostit lääkkeet, näytä reseptit ja apteekin luovutusleimat.



Ei onnaa. Urheilija ei saa käyttää useimpia astmalääkkeitä vaikka olisi resepti. Joitain harvoja sallitaan mikäli urheilijalle on tehty WADAn hyväksymä astmadiagnoosi. Clenbuterol ei kuulu sallittujen joukkoon.

Mutta kohta aivan varmasti paljastetaan se karjankasvattaja, joka on ilkeästi lisännyt hormoneja Contadorin pihviin  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

> Näinköhän Conta tulee seuraavan kerran näkyviin ilman hiuksia, kun "ne jotenkin omituisesti hävisivät yön aikana - valitettavasti nyt ei voi ottaa hiusnäytteitä."



Epäiletkö että Contador ehkä vetäisi Britneyt?

Mutta onhan tuollainen pieni kertymä mahdollista ehkä saada nesteiden vaihdon yhteydessä. Tyttö syö Clenbuteroia ja sitten Contador pussaa tätä tyttöä. Syljessä on jäämiä. Koska Contador on herrasmies, hän ei pussaamisen jälkeen sylje kuten normimies. Nyt ei tarvitse kuin löytää se tyttö, joka on syönyt Clenbuterolia ja sitten tuoda hänet julkisuuteen  lausuntona: "olen niin kamalan pahoillani. En koskaan olisi arvannut että tässä näin voi käydä. Syön Clenbuterolia koska saan siitä plasebo-kiksejä."

----------


## asb

> Käy lukemassa Farma Africaa astmalääkityksen osalta.



Okei, eli Alppu on siis sun vihjailusi mukaan tankannut *nigerialaista verta*. Oletko sinä Outmiili nyt jumaliste ihan tosissasi, vai lähtikö pakonomainen pilkunnussinnantarpeesi taas vähän lapasesta? Jos klenua ei käytetä EU-alueella lääkkeenä ja se on doping-aine, niin kerrohan arvon hiuksenhalkoja, että miksi Alppu edes miettisi reseptin hakemista Norrnunluurannikon noitatohtorilta kun Barcelonasta sitä saa kuitenkin "ihan helposti" kun tuntee oikeat tyypit (ja jos Alppu olisi ollut pahat mielessä liikkeellä, niin eiköhän ne kontaktit pyöräilypiireissä löydy helpostikin).

Että voi helvetti taas sun kanssa. Ajattele vähän ennen ku postaat.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Että voi helvetti taas sun kanssa. Ajattele vähän ennen ku postaat.



Meineet, että nykyisin ajattelen liian paljon.  :No huh!: 

Pointtina on se, että ihmisille käyttettävät lääkkeet ovat maanosakohtaisia, se mikä on USA:ssa lääke ei ole välttämättä EU:ssa ja WADA taasen toteaa, että ihmisille tarkoitettujen lääkkeiden käyttöön voidaan myöntää lupa tietyin edellytyksin toisin kuin eräiden pikajuoksijoiden käyttämään koirien ehkäisylääkkeeseen - dopingaineen ja lääkkeen ero on selkeä lukutaitoisille ja -haluisille.

----------


## Japi78

> Epäiletkö että Contador ehkä vetäisi Britneyt?
> 
> Mutta onhan tuollainen pieni kertymä mahdollista ehkä saada nesteiden vaihdon yhteydessä. Tyttö syö Clenbuteroia ja sitten Contador pussaa tätä tyttöä. Syljessä on jäämiä. Koska Contador on herrasmies, hän ei pussaamisen jälkeen sylje kuten normimies. Nyt ei tarvitse kuin löytää se tyttö, joka on syönyt Clenbuterolia ja sitten tuoda hänet julkisuuteen  lausuntona: "olen niin kamalan pahoillani. En koskaan olisi arvannut että tässä näin voi käydä. Syön Clenbuterolia koska saan siitä plasebo-kiksejä."



No ei sitä kyllä syljen mukana voi tulla.. Clenbut on tosi pienie pillereitä ja kovia, ei niistä suuhun ehdi jäädä yhtään mitään, clenbuthan eivät vain polta rasvaa kuten esim efedriini vaan clenbut tuhoavat rasvasoluja joten ovat suht tehokkaita laihdutuslääkkeitä, ja tosiaan suht vaikeita havaita.

----------


## rhubarb

Eilen söin pihvin ja tänään aamupunnituksessa oli vähemmän painoa. Kyllä tässä on selvästi jotain perää.

----------


## TURISTI

Postasin tän kyssärin jo tonne Conta-topikkiin, mutta pistän vielä tännekin...

Mitä järkeä vetää clenbuterolia kisoissa, tai kisakaudella?

Sillähän tiputellaan painoa ja vedetään rasvat pois, eikai se niin anabolinen ole. Paino putoaa ja lihakset säilyy. Mutta mihin sitä kisakaudella tai kesken kisojen tarvitsee? Kerrankin olisin melkein valmis jopa harkitsemaan uskomattomalta tuntuvan selityksen totuudellisuutta...

Vai onko Contador ottanut ton kisan painonpudotus harjoituksena?

----------


## TURISTI

> Vaikka en minkään ammattilaisurheilun puhtauteen uskokaan väitän, että kenestä tahansa tämänkin palstan kirjoittelijoista saataisiin ainakin kerran vuodessa dopingkäry. Elintarvikkeiden tuotannossa käytetään sellaisia määriä lääkkeitä ja lisäaineita, että pakkohan ne on testeissäkin jonkinlaisina pitoisuuksina näkyä. Eikai voida olettaa, että ammattiurheilija kasvattaa kaiken ruokansa itse luomuna välttyäkseen käryltä.



Erittäin hyvin sanottu!

----------


## Japi78

> Postasin tän kyssärin jo tonne Conta-topikkiin, mutta pistän vielä tännekin...
> 
> Mitä järkeä vetää clenbuterolia kisoissa, tai kisakaudella?
> 
> Sillähän tiputellaan painoa ja vedetään rasvat pois, eikai se niin anabolinen ole. Paino putoaa ja lihakset säilyy. Mutta mihin sitä kisakaudella tai kesken kisojen tarvitsee? Kerrankin olisin melkein valmis jopa harkitsemaan uskomattomalta tuntuvan selityksen totuudellisuutta...
> 
> Vai onko Contador ottanut ton kisan painonpudotus harjoituksena?



Ei se edes ole anabolinen aine vaikka jotkut niin luulevatkin :P

----------


## TURISTI

No sitähän mäkin, mutta käsittääkseni kuitenkin polttaa (tuhoaa) rasvasoluja varsin tehokkaasti, mutta säilyttää silti lihakset.

----------


## OJ

Noihin rasvanpolttoihinkin on parempia roppeja olemassa, mutta ehkä Conta nuukana poikana on meinannut vähän säästää.

Ettei vaan olisi isompi juttu kehitteillä...

----------


## lebig

> Mitäs Saxo on nyt tehnyt?
> 
> Mutta tämmöstä tällä kertaa. Ei vaan kykene käsittämään miten kukaan napsisi jotain clenbuterolia fillaria vauhdittaakseen.



Kyllä Alpon käry välillisesti vaikuttaa SaxoBank tilanteeseen, kun Alpo nyt on tehnyt sopimuksen SaxoBank kanssa. Jos Alpolle pitkä kilpailukielto, niin ettei pääse kisoihin vuoteen pariin, niin voi olla ProTour lisenssin saaminen hankalaa ainakin ensi vuodeksi kun ilman sopimusta olevia valovoimaisia pyöräilijöitä ei taida enää ensi kaudeksi paljoa olla tarjolla. 

SaxoBank teamin näkyvyys laskee ja sponsorit alkaa katella muita kohteita.

EDIT: SaxoBank ProTour lisenssi näköjään ulottuukin vuodelle 2011, eli sen suhteen ei tule ongelmia

----------


## wanderer

CHEATADOR! Päästiinpä vihdoin kurmuuttamaan kynäniskaa.

----------


## Risto Koivunen

> Tässä Contadorin managerin tavoittaman lääkärin arvio siitä mistä asiassa on kyse.



Täsmennettäköön sen verran että lausunnon antanut henkilö ei ole lääkäri vaan farmakologian tohtori (kts. CV viimeisellä sivulla).

----------


## Sambody

> CHEATADOR! Päästiinpä vihdoin kurmuuttamaan kynäniskaa.



Kyllähän tästä epäilemättä saadaan lisää lempinimiä AC:lle. Aiemmin jo joku oli hauskutellut lempinimen _Alpuerto Contadoper_ ja nyt Eurosportin blogisti Felix Lowe oli vääntänyt mielestäni hyvin _Albuterol Clentador_.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## lebig

> Mitä lueskelin tuosta aineesta niin säännöllisellä lääkityksellä vakiintunut tila saavutetaan 3-5 päivässä ja tuolloin olisi veressä 0,6-1,6 ng/l ja nythän puhutaan pikogrammoista. Aine laajentaa keuhkoputkia l. sikäli sillä merkitys korkeilla vuorilla olisi. Keskeistä kuitenkin on kai se, ettei aine näy kuin yhdessä testissä.



Vähän toisenlaista tietoa pienestä määrästä:

http://www.sportsscientists.com/

"In other words, a therapeutic oral dose of 20 micrograms would yield a  MAXIMUM plasma level of 100 pg/ml – just twice the level found in  Contador’s urine."

eli periaatteessa myös lääkinnällisellä annoksella voi tuollainen pieni määrä olla myös selitettävissä.

----------


## bere



----------


## Matias76

> "In other words, a therapeutic oral dose of 20 micrograms would yield a  MAXIMUM plasma level of 100 pg/ml – just twice the level found in  Contador’s urine."
> 
> eli periaatteessa myös lääkinnällisellä annoksella voi tuollainen pieni määrä olla myös selitettävissä.



Tuo 20ug on siis pienin terapeuttinen annos. Tyypillinen douppausannos on luokkaa 60-100ug (http://www.steroidsrx.com/Articles/Clenbuterol.cfm). Toiseksi tuo viittamasi plasmapitoisuus on verinäytteestä mitattu ja Contador kärähti virtsasta, mutta mulla ei ole mitään käsitystä miten nuo suhtautuvat toisiinsa.

----------


## lebig

> Tuo 20ug on siis pienin terapeuttinen annos. Tyypillinen douppausannos on luokkaa 60-100ug (http://www.steroidsrx.com/Articles/Clenbuterol.cfm). Toiseksi tuo viittamasi plasmapitoisuus on verinäytteestä mitattu ja Contador kärähti virtsasta, mutta mulla ei ole mitään käsitystä miten nuo suhtautuvat toisiinsa.



http://www.sportsscientists.com/

"Further only “about 20%” appears in the urine if one collects the urine cumulatively for 72 hours following a single oral dose."

20% esiintyisi virtsassa ?

Lisäksi oliko Alpolla tai lääkäreillä tietoa siitä, kuinka tarkkoja labroja WADA on käytettävissä ?

Onko nuo tiedot sitten tulkittava niin, että Clenbuterolia voi huoletta käyttää jopa douppausannoksia ja jos virtsanäytteitä ei ihan heti välittömästi oteta eikä tutkita noissa tarkoissa laboratorioissa, niin kiinnijäämisen riskiä ei ole ?

----------


## Matias76

> http://www.sportsscientists.com/
> 
> "Further only “about 20%” appears in the urine if one collects the urine cumulatively for 72 hours following a single oral dose."
> 
> 20% esiintyisi virtsassa ?
> 
> Lisäksi oliko Alpolla tai lääkäreillä tietoa siitä, kuinka tarkkoja labroja WADA on käytettävissä ?
> 
> Onko nuo tiedot sitten tulkittava niin, että Clenbuterolia voi huoletta käyttää jopa douppausannoksia ja jos virtsanäytteitä ei ihan heti välittömästi oteta eikä tutkita noissa tarkoissa laboratorioissa, niin kiinnijäämisen riskiä ei ole ?



Näiden tietojen valossa WADA:n vaatimus laboratorioille 1-2 ng/ml havaitsemistarkkuudesta virtsassa vaikuttaa raskaasti alimitoitetulta. Toisaalta käytännössä Klenbuterolia kai vedetään pidempinä kuureina, jolloin pitoisuudet virtsassa ja terapeuttisessa käytössä vakiintuvat tuonne aiemmin mainitulle 1 ng/ml tasolle. Dopingkäytössä vielä korkeammalle.

----------


## Esko

> http://www.sportsscientists.com/
> 
> "Further only “about 20%” appears in the urine if one collects the urine cumulatively for 72 hours following a single oral dose."
> 
> 20% esiintyisi virtsassa ?



 Eli jos nappaat 100 ug troppia ("tyypillinen douppausannos"), sitä erittyy seuraavan kolmen vuorokauden aikana virtsaan 20 ug. Mikäli lorottelit yhteensä esimerkiksi viisi litraa, saadaan keskimääräiseksi pitoisuudeksi 4 ng/ml. Jossain vaiheessa tuota kolmea vuorokautta varmasti jonkin verran enemmän. Siinä mielessä tuo 1-2 ng/ml vaatimus laboratorioille on kenties vähän alimitoitettu, muttei nyt niin raskaasti kuitenkaan.

----------


## TURISTI

Edelleen, mitä järkeä on vetää Clenuja jossain kisassa? Hapennottokyvyn parantaminenko?

Edit. no varmaan ainakin se keuhkoputkien laajeneminen jeesaa hapenottokykyä.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Rautalankaa: Ei mitään järkeä vetää kisassa. Mutta vedetään harjoituskaudella, sattumoisin laitetaan verta pakkaseen kun siinä on vielä jäämiä, vaihdetaan kisassa verta ja ohhoh, hyvä labra, pieni pitoisuus. Sitten ollaankin syöty muka lihaa.

Ymmärtääkö?

----------


## HJN

Ja vähän lisää: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/lequ...-over-contador

----------


## wanderer

Vanhoja konsteja on taas käytetty.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/hes-...se-doctor-says

----------


## sianluca

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/curt...n-xacobeo-team

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Rautalankaa: Ei mitään järkeä vetää kisassa. Mutta vedetään harjoituskaudella, sattumoisin laitetaan verta pakkaseen kun siinä on vielä jäämiä, vaihdetaan kisassa verta ja ohhoh, hyvä labra, pieni pitoisuus. Sitten ollaankin syöty muka lihaa.
> 
> Ymmärtääkö?



JEP JEP Paljon mahdollista

----------


## SykkeListi

Ei voi kun ihmetellä tällä palstalla vallitsevaa tietämyksen määrää näistä doping-aineista ja niiden vaikutuksista sun muista. Taitaa monilla olla vähintään farmasian/farmakologian tohtorin paperit taskussa, tai ainakin vastaava käytännön oppimäärä...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## OJ

Ei pitäisi prohvamiehellä olla tarvetta clenbuterolin napsimiseen rasvaa polttaakseenkaan. Jos lihakset pitää säilyttää vaikka rasvaa lähtee, niin parempiakin aineita löytyy, paremmilla toivotuilla sivuvaikutuksilla ja pienemmillä ei-toivotuilla sivuvaikutuksilla. Contan kohdalla ei ihan heti keksi yhtään syytä miksi tota olisi tullut syötyä. Toisaalta toi selityskin vaikuttaa aika kummalta. Kuinkahan paljon siihen nautaan pitää lyödä huumetta, että se vielä pihvilihan syönnin jälkeen näkyy ihmisen pissassa?

Luulisi muuten hölmömmänkin pyöräilijän tänäpäivänä tietävän, että HESillä verta laimentamalla on vähän tyhmää peitellä epon käyttöä koska, a) epoon on omatkin testit ja b) HES näkyy testeissä oikein hienosti. Typeryydellä ei tietty ole rajoja, eli eihän sitä koskaan tiedä.

Mitenhän ne muovin pehmentäjät selitetään.

----------


## Japi78

> Ei voi kun ihmetellä tällä palstalla vallitsevaa tietämyksen määrää näistä doping-aineista ja niiden vaikutuksista sun muista. Taitaa monilla olla vähintään farmasian/farmakologian tohtorin paperit taskussa, tai ainakin vastaava käytännön oppimäärä...



ei mitn.

----------


## rhubarb

> Mitenhän ne muovin pehmentäjät selitetään.



En saanut selville onko kyseessä joku ekstraspesiaaliaine, eikä pitoisuuksiakaan mainittu. Eikö samaa ainetta ole voitu käyttää vaikka mikropizzan kääreenä saatika sitten esim. nesteytyspussissa joita aika monikin saattoi 35ºC päivien kisailujen jälkeen tarvita?

Tuo pitoisuus on toinen mielenkiintoinen seikka. Tässä liikutaan nyt niin pienissä määrissä että elintarvike- sun muut virastot eivät tutki ruokaa saatika muita tuotteita niin tarkkaan. Samanlaisia lukemia saattaisi löytyä vaikka joka toiselta tero-petteriltä. Siis teoriassa. Kun tieto on vähän harvanlaista.

----------


## kanttiinin tollo

Äh, ei Espanjassa tarvi huumehia tai douppeja ostaa. Katsoo vaan tarkkaan missä käy uimassa, kurlailee vettä vähän aikaa, nielee puolet ja johan alkaa lyyti kirjoittaa..

----------


## lebig

> Toisaalta toi selityskin vaikuttaa aika kummalta. Kuinkahan paljon siihen nautaan pitää lyödä huumetta, että se vielä pihvilihan syönnin jälkeen näkyy ihmisen pissassa?
> 
> Mitenhän ne muovin pehmentäjät selitetään.



Vasikka ois ollu kuolleena Clenbuterolin yliannostukseen tai vaihtoehtosesti Alpon on pitänyt syödä useita kiloja vasta piikitetyn vasikan lihaa tai sitten vasikan maksaa. Ei tuo oikein ystävän palvelukselta kuulosta jos lihan tuoja nappaa laitumelta mukaan kuolleen vasikan ja siitä alkaa pihvejä vuolemaan  :Hymy:  

Jokaselta ihmiseltä niitä muovijäämiä elimistöstä jatkuvasti löytyy, mutta mitä sitten kun niitä Alpon virtsanäytteestä löytyy Tourin lepopäivän iltana yhdessä Clenbuterol löydöksen kanssa 10 x kertainen määrä kun normaalisti...

----------


## sianluca

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/full...sitive-for-epo muutakin on Espaniassa liikkeellä

----------


## asb

> Ei voi kun ihmetellä tällä palstalla vallitsevaa tietämyksen määrää näistä doping-aineista ja niiden vaikutuksista sun muista.



Voihan sitä kehuskella omalla tietämättömyydelläänkin, mutta musta on kyllä siistimpää, kun porukka käyttää älyään asioiden tutkimiseen ja opiskeluun...

----------


## Leopejo

> Voihan sitä kehuskella omalla tietämättömyydelläänkin, mutta musta on kyllä siistimpää, kun porukka käyttää älyään asioiden tutkimiseen ja opiskeluun...



Toisaalta joskus parempi uskoa asiantuntijoita sekä luottaa siihen, että vaikka pyöräilijät olisivatkin tyhmiä, heidän takanaan on maailman parhaisiin kuuluvia valmentajia ja urheilulääkäreitä, jotka tietävät myös dopingista jonkin verran enemmän kuin fillarifoorumin käyttäjät.

----------


## Leopejo

Fullana myönsi heti tekonsa, vaikka Bassottain: "elämäni suurin virhe, jne."

McQuaid on suuttunut (*) Espanjalle, vaikkei liitä Contadoria Mosqueran, Sevillan, Garcian ja Fullanan joukkoon. "Espanja, toimi kuten Ranska tai Italia", hän sanoi, viitaten näissä maissa oleviin tarkastuksiin ja poliisitoimintaan.

(*) jokainen saa päättää itse, kuinka tekopyhä tuo suuttumus on.

(tuttobiciweb)

----------


## Kal Pedal

> Rautalankaa: Ei mitään järkeä vetää kisassa. Mutta vedetään harjoituskaudella, sattumoisin laitetaan verta pakkaseen kun siinä on vielä jäämiä, vaihdetaan kisassa verta ja ohhoh, hyvä labra, pieni pitoisuus. Sitten ollaankin syöty muka lihaa.
> 
> Ymmärtääkö?



Juuri näin.

----------


## vetooo

Hyvä esimerkki Espanjan dopingmeiningistä nähtiin, kun maan lajiliitto kumosi UCI:n langettaman väliaikaisen kilpailukiellon Oscar Sevilallle. Espanjan pyöräilyliiton mukaan Sevilla voi kilpailla siihen asti, kun b-näytteen tulos on selvillä.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/sevi...ng-of-b-sample

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

> Hyvä esimerkki Espanjan dopingmeiningistä nähtiin, kun maan lajiliitto kumosi UCI:n langettaman väliaikaisen kilpailukiellon Oscar Sevilallle. Espanjan pyöräilyliiton mukaan Sevilla voi kilpailla siihen asti, kun b-näytteen tulos on selvillä.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/sevi...ng-of-b-sample



No, en nyt oikein väittäisi noinkaan koska tuon jutun mukaan UCI:n puhemies on samaa mieltä.

----------


## SykkeListi

> Voihan sitä kehuskella omalla tietämättömyydelläänkin, mutta musta on kyllä siistimpää, kun porukka käyttää älyään asioiden tutkimiseen ja opiskeluun...



Tunnustan tyhmyyteni tässäkin asiassa, eikä mulla ole myöskään hirvittävää motiivia penkoa kaiken maailman dopingaineiden ominaisuuksia. Kun nyt vaan tätä ketjua olen puoliääneen tavaillut kotona, niin tuon olan yli tuhahtelevan farmasian tohtorinnan kommentit eivät ihan kaikkia palstan asiantuntijalausuntoja kovin kiittele.

On se vaan nykyään helppoa, netti on pullollaan googlenoppineita, jotka ovat sekunneissa pätevöityneet alalle kuin alalle, kunhan vaan saa linkin pastettua... :No huh!:

----------


## OJ

> Toisaalta joskus parempi uskoa asiantuntijoita sekä luottaa siihen, että vaikka pyöräilijät olisivatkin tyhmiä, heidän takanaan on maailman parhaisiin kuuluvia valmentajia ja urheilulääkäreitä, jotka tietävät myös dopingista jonkin verran enemmän kuin fillarifoorumin käyttäjät.



Ja silti top-10 kuskin näytteestä löytyy clenbuterolia.

Jos testit ovat kehittyneet niin paljon, että voidaan narauttaa punasoluja tankannut kuski vanhojen ainejäämien perusteella, niin saattaa pientä kylmää hikeä puskea joillain kuskeilla. Punasolujen tankkaamisen kun on luultu jäävän huomaamatta. Vielä jos testattaisiin vanhoja näytteitä...Tai ei välttämättä pyöräilyn kannalta yhtään hyvä asia jos testaillaan vaikka viimeisen viiden vuoden verinäytteet uudella testillä.

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Eikös nämä doping-laboratoriot käytä juuri näitä massaspekrometrejä?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mass_spectrometer

Täytää aina nostaa hattu päästä kun näitä (kvantti)fyysikoiden tekemisiä tutkii(sen vähän kuin ymmärtää). Suurelta yleisöltä jää kokonaan tajuamatta kuinka suuri merkitys fyysikoiden työllä on.

----------


## MV

> Toisaalta joskus parempi uskoa asiantuntijoita sekä luottaa siihen, että vaikka pyöräilijät olisivatkin tyhmiä, heidän takanaan on maailman parhaisiin kuuluvia valmentajia ja urheilulääkäreitä, jotka tietävät myös dopingista jonkin verran enemmän kuin fillarifoorumin käyttäjät.



Mutta silti yllättävän vähän... On meinaan suhteellisen vaikeaa, ellei mahdotonta, ennustaa, miten huippu-urheilijan elimistö toimii kolmeviikkoisen pyöräkisan aikana. Sitä kun ei oikein voi harjoitella muuten kuin osallistumalla niihin kisoihin. Niinpä jokainen vippaskonsti tehdään aina melkoisella riskillä. Jos mikroannostelu pitikin pitoisuudet havaitsemisrajan alapuolella harjoituskauden aikana, ei se välttämättä tarkoita, etteikö kolmannella viikolla voisi käry käydä. Jokainen käry tuo tietysti lisää informaatiota, ja helpottaa osaltaan puoskareiden toimintaa.

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Ilmaista kananpoikaa Bjarne Riis:lle (Gratis kylling til Riis)
Kellosuunnittelija Christina Hembo maksaisi Michael Rasmussenin palkan jos vain Bjarne Riis ottaisi "kananpojan" talliinsa.
Saattaa olla että kirjanpitä/pääjohtaja vaihtuukin kananpoikaan.
Ei näitä tarinoita voi enää ottaa muuten kuin huumorilla.

----------


## TetedeCourse

UCI:n McQuaid alkaa olla kypsä espajalaispyöräilijöiden doping-sotkuihin:

Instead of simply banning specific riders, McQuaid took the bold, unilateral approach of sanctioning the entire country.

*
 “I’m fed up, I’m frustrated, I’m done, Spain is out,” said McQuaid.  The two year ban applies to all Spanish riders, the Spanish cycling  Federation and Spanish cycling clubs.*


 “They don’t take their own doping laws seriously, there’s no  enforcement, it’s easier to get EPO in Spain than a glass of cava and  tapas,” the Irishman went on to say. “It’s got to stop and I am stopping  it.”

http://www.atwistedspoke.com/2010/10...ntry-of-spain/

----------


## OJ

Toi McQuaak on ihan täysi pelle. Pata ja kattila tms.

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

UCI:n McQuaidin asenne on kyllä sellainen joka on ymmärrettävä ja todennäköisesti johtaisi tuloksiin.

----------


## A R:nen

Tuo "sitaattihan" oli tietysti linkin takaa löytyvän kirjoittajan omaa keksintöä.

Muovipussijäämien löytyminen virtsasta on kyllä CSI:Aiglelta aika kova veto, mitähän seuraavaksi?

----------


## BONK

> On se vaan nykyään helppoa, netti on pullollaan googlenoppineita, jotka ovat sekunneissa pätevöityneet alalle kuin alalle, kunhan vaan saa linkin pastettua...



Osuvasti sanottu. GT tarkoitti "vanhoina hyvinä aikoina" Gin Tonicia, nyt Google-Tohtoria. Dirty Harry sen tässä kuittaa:

http://www.moviesoundscentral.com/so...y/opinions.wav

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## vetooo

Xacobeo Galician David Garcia Dapena näyttää jääneen kiinni dopingin käytöstä, sillä espanjalaisen Vueltan 16. etapin jälkeen otetusta A-näyteestä on löytynyt EPO:a.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/garc...-epo-at-vuelta

----------


## Beetle Bailey

> Toisaalta joskus parempi uskoa asiantuntijoita sekä luottaa siihen, että vaikka pyöräilijät olisivatkin tyhmiä, heidän takanaan on maailman parhaisiin kuuluvia valmentajia ja urheilulääkäreitä, jotka tietävät myös dopingista jonkin verran enemmän kuin *fillarifoorumin käyttäjät*.



Kuinkahan paljon niitä käyttäjiä täällä foorumilla on? Yksi foorumilainen ainakin kärähti viime vuonna. Em. tapauksessa tuo kirjoituksesi oli kyllä harvinaisen totta.

----------


## Rickmaple

Kirk O'Been tulokset nollattu 2003 asti ja ikuinen kielto.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/obee...r-epo-positive

Onks tästä kaverista ollu vielä juttua täällä, eli tossa O'Been jutussa mainostettu meksikolaistunut d-vitamiinari? Aika hurjaa toimintaa mun mielestä. Mut asiakkaita riittää varmasti ku mainostaa hollywoodia ihannoiville ettei vanhene lainkaan. 

http://www.rajeun.net/essential.html

----------


## Japi78

> http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/pyoraily/artikkeli/Italialaissyyttäjä+Kaikki+pyöräilijät+käytt  vät+dopingia/1135260673304



Tää on ihan totta, en ymmärrä mikseivät voi vapauttaa kaikessa ammattiurheilussa noita, se on ihan selvää että kaikki huiput käyttävät. Vain täysin sinisilmäiset ihmiset eivät tätä tajua.

----------


## viller

> Tää on ihan totta, en ymmärrä mikseivät voi vapauttaa kaikessa ammattiurheilussa noita, se on ihan selvää että kaikki huiput käyttävät. Vain täysin sinisilmäiset ihmiset eivät tätä tajua.



Moni muu ymmärtää. Tämä keskustelu on myös käyty tällä foorumilla aika monta kertaa.

----------


## TURISTI

> Kuinkahan paljon niitä käyttäjiä täällä foorumilla on? Yksi foorumilainen ainakin kärähti viime vuonna. Em. tapauksessa tuo kirjoituksesi oli kyllä harvinaisen totta.



Veikkaanpa että jos vaikka koko Maraton-cupin osallistujakaarti testattais, niin käryjä tulis aika liuta. En usko että kaikki jaksaa harrastelijatasolla jännittää allergia/astma/yskänlääke/pilaantunut pihvi/kannabis/mikälie -aineiden suhteen ja ne saattaisivat käsittääkseni käryjä tuottaa. Aivan kuten nimimerkki Dauppi jo joskus aikaisemmin totesi. 

Sitä en taas usko, että tavoitteellisia ja tarkoituksellisia käryjä oikeasti tulisi, siis että oikeasti vedettäisiin jotain suoritusta parantavaa oikeaa douppia.

Mutta tämä omaa mutua.


Kommentoimpa vielä vähän tuota suomen omaa, tai fillaripalstan omaa (koska ei se paljon muita kiinnosta), viime vuotista doupping"kohua". Itse uskon siihen, että kaveri kärähti ihan oikeasti tuosta silloin täysin laillisesta ja luontaistuote/lisäravinnekaupoissa myynnissä olleesta Novedex XT:stä, jonka vaikutukset suorituksen parantamiseen on vähintään kyseenalaiset ja marginaaliset, mutta josta selvisi että se aiheuttaa positiivisen tuloksen D-testissä. Itse siis uskon, että kyse oli tietämättömyydestä ja ns. harmittomasta kärystä eikä mistään systemaattisesta doping-ohjelmasta.

Mutta! Jos joku suomalainen huipulle pyrkivä käryäisi jostain oikeista d-aineista, niin en mä sellaistakaan henkilöä rupeasi ristiinnaulitsemaan. Jos huipulle haluaa päästä tai siellä olla niin sitten sinne pyritään tosissaan. Jos se vaatii d-aineita ja on valmis ottamaan riskin, niin sitten ottaa. Urheilijat on yksilöitä, tietty ne kansallisella tasolla edustaa myös suomea, mutta esimerkiksi Lahden D-kohusta suurimman shown teki varmaan suomalaiset itse. Jotkut italiaanot ois vaan todenneet että nyt kävi näin ja kiinni jäätiin, show what! 

(end of provo)

----------


## Leopejo

> http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/pyoraily/ar.../1135260673304



Seuraavana päivänä Torri täsmensi, että kyseessä turhautumisen aiheuttama purkautuminen, ehkä viime aikojen doping-kohujen takia. Terveyshaittoja tai ei, hän ei oikeasti laillistaisi dopingia.

Marco Pinottin twittaus oli mielestäni aika osuva. Torri sanoi:




> En ole ainoa, joka väittää näin. Viime aikoina kaikki kuulustelemani pyöräilijät ovat sanoneet, että kaikki douppaavat



.
Mutta Pinotti vastaa:




> if you interrogate rider connected with doping, what did you expect them to say? they prefer to hide behind the belief "everyone is doping" instead admitting they are losers, wanckers, cheaters, liars

----------


## Sambody

Ei tämä nyt ole enää tottakaan! Täytyy rakastaa manolojen toimintaa, kun kyse on dopingista. Juuri kärynnyt maan paras etappiajaja sitten Big Migin ja tämän vuoden Vueltan paras espanjalainen niin eikö ratkaisu tähän maata ravistelevaan doping ongelmaan ole 8%(mikä tarkoittaa ilmeisesti n. 14,5 miljoonaa euroa) leikkaus Espanjassa tehtävästä anti-doping työstä vastaavan tahon rahoitukseen. Asiasta uutisoi ainakin €sport. 

Eurosportin haastattelussa muuten Contador oli sanonut, että odottaa ratkaisun tapahtuvan hyvinkin nopeasti(8 to 10 days ja haastattelu julkistettiin maanantaina).

----------


## KLA

> ...mutta esimerkiksi Lahden D-kohusta suurimman shown teki varmaan _suomalaiset itse_...



Ja Norjalaiset...

----------


## gali

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/seve...news_headlines





> Spain's general director of Sports, Albert Soler, announced today that  two Spanish cyclists are about to receive a penalty and five others are  under suspicion of doping after showing irregular blood values,  according to _Marca_. Soler clarified that Tour de France winner  Alberto Contador, whose positive doping control for Clenbuterol was  announced last week, was not one of the seven.



7 espanjalaista pyöräilijää epäillään omituisten veriarvojen takia.






> UCI president Pat McQuaid recently criticized the Spanish government for  not doing enough to fight doping, but Soler defended his country's  actions.

----------


## A.A

> Kommentoimpa vielä vähän tuota suomen omaa, tai fillaripalstan omaa (koska ei se paljon muita kiinnosta), viime vuotista doupping"kohua". Itse uskon siihen, että kaveri kärähti ihan oikeasti tuosta silloin täysin laillisesta ja luontaistuote/lisäravinnekaupoissa myynnissä olleesta Novedex XT:stä, jonka vaikutukset suorituksen parantamiseen on vähintään kyseenalaiset ja marginaaliset, mutta josta selvisi että se aiheuttaa positiivisen tuloksen D-testissä. Itse siis uskon, että kyse oli tietämättömyydestä ja ns. harmittomasta kärystä eikä mistään systemaattisesta doping-ohjelmasta.(end of provo)



 
Ja yllättävän hyvin L tiesi heti testin jälkeen mistä tulee jäämään kiinni. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

> Ja yllättävän hyvin L tiesi heti testin jälkeen mistä tulee jäämään kiinni.



Niin, voihan sitä etukäteen jo funtsia, että jos käry käy niin mitä ainetta syyttää ja sitä ehkä sitten varmuuden vuoksi jopa syödä.

----------


## Raikku

Onkos sellaista semitehokasta turvallista perusainetta jota huonokuntoinen peruspyöräilijä voisi napata jotta lenkin jaksaa paremmin? Halpaakin saisi olla.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

> Onkos sellaista semitehokasta turvallista perusainetta jota huonokuntoinen peruspyöräilijä voisi napata jotta lenkin jaksaa paremmin? Halpaakin saisi olla.



Banaani.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Ruisleipä!

----------


## wanderer

Kahvi ja kaurapuuro.

----------


## jannevaro

Kahvi ja munkki.

----------


## YT

hunajavesi

----------


## VesaP

Mulla parhaat treenit tulee ajettua krapulassa. Vissiin aina niin morkkis illan nautiskeluista että sit kampi kiertää seuraavana päivänä.

Odotan helvetin hyvää ergotreeniä illalla tänään.... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## bere

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/asta...teak-says-cook

pliis.

----------


## majis

> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/asta...teak-says-cook
> 
> pliis.



 
ton on pakko olla totta.

----------


## jannevaro

Tulee mieleen yks juttu jonka kerran kuulin. Ystäväni oli ollut syomässä ravintolassa (oliskohan ollut Kotkassa) ulkomaalaisten vieraiden kanssa ja he pyysivät englanninkielisen menun. Tarjoilija toi kuitenkin ruotsinkielisen ja kun vieraat eivät listaa ymmärtäneet kerrottiin tarjoilijalle että menu on ruotsinkielinen. Tarjoilija poistui hetkeksi ja palasi totisen näköisenä sanoen: "kyllä se on englannin kielinen, kokki sanoi niin!"

----------


## bere



----------


## Oppressor

> ton on pakko olla totta.



Ottamatta kantaa Alpun aineiden käyttöön / käyttämättömyyteen... Pitäisin pirun outona jos tallilla = Luxemburgilaisella yhtiöllä (ymmärtääkseni paikallinen oy) ei olisi kuluistaa olemassa tositteita.......

Veikkaan, ettei isot kihot UCIssa anna viime vuosien suurimman ? staran kaatua, ettei "uskottavuus" mene, vaan heittävät jonkun höpöhöpö rankkarin (3 kk alkaen marraskuusta) ja silittävät poskea päälle

----------


## petri ok

> Ei tämä nyt ole enää tottakaan! Täytyy rakastaa manolojen toimintaa, kun kyse on dopingista. Juuri kärynnyt maan paras etappiajaja sitten Big Migin ja tämän vuoden Vueltan paras espanjalainen niin eikö ratkaisu tähän maata ravistelevaan doping ongelmaan ole 8%(mikä tarkoittaa ilmeisesti n. 14,5 miljoonaa euroa) leikkaus Espanjassa tehtävästä anti-doping työstä vastaavan tahon rahoitukseen. Asiasta uutisoi ainakin €sport.



Leikkaukset voivat olla osin ihan aiheellisiakin. Ainakin Epsjanjassa paikallisia TV-kanavia kattellessa taisi tulla aika monta monta TV-mainosta, jossa vakuuteltiin tai vaadittiin 0-toleranssia dopingiin. Toki mainokset on hienoja, mutta varmaan rahoille olisi parempaakin käyttöä.

----------


## asb

15kk vankeutta d-aineiden levittämisestä (mm. Bernhard Kohlille). Edit: Tosin vain 1kk pakollista, jonka hän on jo suorittanut. Eli vapaalla.

http://velonews.competitor.com/2010/...entence_145962
http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/artikkeli/I.../1135260812900

----------


## Nailoni

Eli aika yks ja sama! Ei oo kyllä mun mielestä riittävän kovat rangaistukset..

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Voisiko joku valaista kotimaista d-testitouhun logiikkaa?

-testiryhmällä on aikaa ja rahaa suorittaa rynnäkkä ikuriurheilijan kämpille jolla ei kaudelta kuitenkaan ole vissin yhtään SM-ikuri tai muuta SM-mitalia, keskellä talvea ratsatakseen lisäravinnejäämää. Pari kautta penaltia palkaksi. Ihan Jees!

-saman merkkisestä purkista SM-kisassa käryttynä paukahtaa kauden ajamattomuus? Talvella kun ei maantiekisoja kun ole....

-2010 kaudella testataan ainakin maantie, criterium, ja rata SM-kisoissa. Loppukaudesta sit ei testakaan enää TT ja CX SM-kisoissa.  WTF?

Kun näin syssyllä joillakin on vaan tapana katsoa SM-mitalistien tuloskehitystä kauden mittaan, (totta kai mitalistien, ei kai viimeistäkään suorittajaa seurata?) olisi heidän oikeusturvan takia ihan kiva että testit tehtäisiin kaikissa SM-kisoissa. 

Järki ja logiikka ei kyllä aukene mulla ton kauden koosteen perusteella. Mutta joku voisi ehkä jeesata siinä?

----------


## Nailoni

Matschiner alkanu myös nyt avautua. Tuo on mun mielestä tosi hyvä juttu. Lopussa myös karua totuutta Clentadorista.

matschiner-reveals-blood-doping-techniques

----------


## kh74

> Voisiko joku valaista kotimaista d-testitouhun logiikkaa?
> 
> -testiryhmällä on aikaa ja rahaa suorittaa rynnäkkä ikuriurheilijan kämpille jolla ei kaudelta kuitenkaan ole vissin yhtään SM-ikuri tai muuta SM-mitalia, keskellä talvea ratsatakseen lisäravinnejäämää. Pari kautta penaltia palkaksi. Ihan Jees!
> 
> -saman merkkisestä purkista SM-kisassa käryttynä paukahtaa kauden ajamattomuus? Talvella kun ei maantiekisoja kun ole....
> 
> -2010 kaudella testataan ainakin maantie, criterium, ja rata SM-kisoissa. Loppukaudesta sit ei testakaan enää TT ja CX SM-kisoissa.  WTF?
> 
> Kun näin syssyllä joillakin on vaan tapana katsoa SM-mitalistien tuloskehitystä kauden mittaan, (totta kai mitalistien, ei kai viimeistäkään suorittajaa seurata?) olisi heidän oikeusturvan takia ihan kiva että testit tehtäisiin kaikissa SM-kisoissa. 
> ...



Liitto tais antaa johdonmukaisesti saman rangaistuksen molemmille lisäravinne- tai mistälie jäämistä kärähtäneille. Mutta hakiko "ikuriurheilija" tuomioonsa muutosta urheilun oikeusturvalautakunnalta, niin kuin Toni? Oliko logiikka siinä?

Mun mielestä pelko testeistä voi toimia paremmin kuin varsinaiset testit, kun täällä kuitenkaan ei ole varaa aivan koko ajan kaikkia testata. Siinä mielessä voi olla tehokkaampaa jättää vaikka silloin tällöin joku kisa kokonaan testaamatta ja säästää rahat yllätyksellisen tarkkaan testaamiseen toisaalla. Pääasia että ei muodostu "rutiinia" jonka kaikki tietää ja joka houkuttelee douppaamaan aikana/kisoissa jolloin testejä ei ole odotettavissa.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Mun mielestä pelko testeistä voi toimia paremmin kuin varsinaiset testit, kun täällä kuitenkaan ei ole varaa aivan koko ajan kaikkia testata. Siinä mielessä voi olla tehokkaampaa jättää vaikka silloin tällöin joku kisa kokonaan testaamatta ja säästää rahat yllätyksellisen tarkkaan testaamiseen toisaalla. Pääasia että ei muodostu "rutiinia" jonka kaikki tietää ja joka houkuttelee douppaamaan aikana/kisoissa jolloin testejä ei ole odotettavissa.



Tai sitten näytteet otettaisiin usein ja tutkittaisiin harvoin.

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

> Tai sitten näytteet otettaisiin usein ja tutkittaisiin harvoin.



Tämähän vain saattaisi yllyttää käyttämään jos olisi käyttänyt jotain eikä sitten käryäisi kun näytettä ei tutkittu. Sitten käyttäjä kertoo valikoiduille tutuille, että "käytin enkä kärynnyt - kiinni ei siis jää".

----------


## kh74

> Tai sitten näytteet otettaisiin usein ja tutkittaisiin harvoin.



No jaa, ei se näytteen ottaminen ja säilyttäminenkään ihan ilmaista ole. Menis vaan rahaa hukkaan näytteisiin joilla ei edes tehdä mitään, eikä kiinnijäämisen riski kasva.

----------


## vetooo

Rasse-nallelle pukkaa uutta dopingsoppaa.

http://www.cphpost.dk/sport/120-spor...e-chicken.html

----------


## rhubarb

> Rasse-nallelle pukkaa uutta dopingsoppaa.
> 
> http://www.cphpost.dk/sport/120-spor...e-chicken.html



Paitsi jos mahdollinen rikkomus tapahtui edellisen pannan aikana.

----------


## Esko

> Paitsi jos mahdollinen rikkomus tapahtui edellisen pannan aikana.



 Tarkoitetaan varmaan kuitenkin, että ennen edellistä pannaa?

----------


## wanderer

Nyt en tajua, että miten sentrifugia hyödynnetään satsittelussa/sen peittelyssä???

----------


## asb

> Paitsi jos mahdollinen rikkomus tapahtui edellisen pannan aikana.



Rasmussen sai doping-rangaistuksen olinpaikkatietojen valehtelusta. Nyt on kyse siitä, että hänellä olisi ollut hallussaan ja käytössään veridopingissa käytettäviä välineitä. Kyseeseen tulisi kai rangaistus doping-aikomuksesta (vrt Basso)? Voisiko Rasmussen saada tuosta vielä uuden rangaistuksen?





> Nyt en tajua, että miten sentrifugia hyödynnetään satsittelussa/sen peittelyssä???



Sillä erotellaan punaiset verisolut muista. Käytetään veridopingissa, kun satsitetaan omaa verta kesken GT-kisan. Edit: Olisko artikkelissa kyse arkilehden tietämättömyys doping-asioista?

----------


## rhubarb

> Tarkoitetaan varmaan kuitenkin, että ennen edellistä pannaa?



Voi olla, mutta sanotaan toisin:





> ... and the Dane could face sanctions from the authority if the matter occurred outside the two years he was serving his prior suspension.

----------


## asb

> Voi olla, mutta sanotaan toisin:



Danskit on nyt kyllä pihalla. Jos satsittaa doping-pannan aikana tai sen jälkeen ja jää kiinni, niin tullee elinikäinen panna, vai kuinka? Eli pitäisi olla "before the two years," eikä "outside".

----------


## Esko

> Voi olla, mutta sanotaan toisin:



 Joo, näin itsekin luin, piti lukea koko lause oikein useampaan kertaan. Ehkä siinä tarkoitetaan, että jos tapahtui edellisen pannan rikkomusten ulkopuolella. Ei tuossa muuten ole mitään järkeä.

----------


## OJ

No ei kai nyt sentään elinkautista. Cyclingnews. Tai jos näyttää pahalta, niin kannattaa ryhtyä vasikaksi.

----------


## vetooo

Rui Costa (Caisse d'Epargne) on jäänyt kiinni kielletyn methylhexanaminen käytöstä. Costa antoi positiivisen näytteen Portugalin mestaruuskilpailujen aika-ajossa. Myös hänen veljensä Mario Costa (Barbot Siper) on narahtanut samasta aineesta samana ajankohtana.

Methylhexanaminea käytetään mm. nenäntukkoisuuslääkeenä. En tarkemmin tiedä, miten suuren hyödyn lääke antaa "väärin käytettynä".

----------


## kontio

Katselin tuossa 2000 tourin koostetta, piti oikein kuvankaappaus napata  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

Dumbohan se siinä, isoine korvineen. Elefantino.

----------


## PHI

Jääköön nyt sanomatta mitä ajattelen ihmisistä, jotka haukkuvat toisia näiden ulkonäön perusteella.

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

Mitä PHI sitten ajattelee Lance Armstrongista?

----------


## Leopejo

> Katselin tuossa 2000 tourin koostetta, piti oikein kuvankaappaus napata



Onhan hän suunnilleen oikeassa.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> jääköön nyt sanomatta mitä ajattelen ihmisistä, jotka haukkuvat toisia näiden ulkonäön perusteella.







> mitä phi sitten ajattelee lance armstrongista?







> jääköön nyt sanomatta mitä ajattelen ihmisistä, jotka haukkuvat toisia näiden ulkonäön perusteella.



:d

----------


## Hääppönen

Taitaa Vino hakea korillisen Vodkaa pienen taloudellisen voiton kunniaksi... :Hymy: 
http://www.iltasanomat.fi/urheilu/uu...67&pos=hl-ur-2

----------


## Lasol

> Jääköön nyt sanomatta mitä ajattelen ihmisistä, jotka haukkuvat toisia näiden ulkonäön perusteella.



Ei varmaan tota lempinimee ihan tällä foorumilla oo kekkastu? Sehän on sitäpaitsi alkuperänen lempinimi. Merirosvo tuli vasta myöhemmin.

----------


## vetooo

Liquigasin Franco Pellizotti on vapautettu kaikista dopignsyytöksistä. Hän on vapaa kilpailemaan jatkossa. UCI:n laatima biologinen passi taitaa olla aika lähellä pelkkää vitsiä.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/fran...leared-to-race

Pantani kävi vuonna 2003 suoristamassa korviaan, mutta siirtyi vuotta myöhemmin ajasta ikuisuuteen.

----------


## PHI

> Ei varmaan tota lempinimee ihan tällä foorumilla oo kekkastu? Sehän on sitäpaitsi alkuperänen lempinimi. Merirosvo tuli vasta myöhemmin.



Oatmeal taisi olla ainut, joka ymmärsi mistä tässä on kyse. Ai että oikein lempinimi tuo "Elefantino"? Joo todellakin oli. Se oli kilpailijoiden Pantanista keksimä haukkumanimi ulkonevien korvien takia. Pantani kärsi nimittelystä sen verran paljon, että leikkautti korvansa myöhemmässä vaiheessa poistaakseen tuon esteettisen haitan. Jotenkin tuosta tuli koulukiusaajat mieleen; samanlaisia sankareita nuo haukkujatkin.

"Il Pirata", merirosvo, oli Pantanin itse keksimä kutsumanimi, jota hän toivoi käytettävän.

----------


## VesaP

Miten on mahdollista että kilpailukiellossa olevat ajavat espanjassa kisaa?

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cont...um-despite-ban

Onko tuo criterium joku niin "pieni" kisa että sitä ei koske noi kiellot, vai onko Espanja vaan Espanja jolla näytetään kuinka paljon ne "vastustaa" siellä dopinkia?

Edit: Vai eikö kumpikaan noista ole saanut vielä mitään virallista kilpailukieltoa ja siksi saavat ajaa kisoissa jos vain "munaa" löytyy siihen?

----------


## asb

> Onko tuo criterium joku niin "pieni" kisa että sitä ei koske noi kiellot, vai onko Espanja vaan Espanja jolla näytetään kuinka paljon ne "vastustaa" siellä dopinkia?
> 
> Edit: Vai eikö kumpikaan noista ole saanut vielä mitään virallista kilpailukieltoa ja siksi saavat ajaa kisoissa jos vain "munaa" löytyy siihen?







> In view of this very small concentration and in consultation with  WADA, the UCI immediately had the proper results management proceedings  conducted including the analysis of  B sample that confirmed the first  result.  The rider, who had already put an end to his cycling season  before the result was known, *was nevertheless formally and provisionally  suspended* as is prescribed by the World Anti-Doping Code



Eli Conta lienee kilpailukiellossa, koska muutakaan ei ole uutisoitu. Valitettavasti UCI:n virallinen dopingsanktiolista kattaa vasta toukokuun tapahtumat.

----------


## Leopejo

> Onko tuo criterium joku niin "pieni" kisa että sitä ei koske noi kiellot, vai onko Espanja vaan Espanja jolla näytetään kuinka paljon ne "vastustaa" siellä dopinkia?



Siis tuollainen ei ole kilpailu, ei edes kuntoajo, vaan pelkkä "tapahtuma". Noissahan ajoissa joillain ajajilla on eri paita kuin tallin (esim. Contador varmasti ajaa keltaisella paidalla) ja "voittajatkin" päätetään etukäteen, yleensä suosion ja maineen mukaan: UCI tai kansallinen liitto eivät tuollaista suvaitsisi minkä tahansa luokan kilpailussa.

----------


## vetooo

Vueltassa d:stä narahtanut Ezequiel Mosquera näyttäisi myös olevan mukana Oviedon tapahtumassa.

----------


## mrrw

> Yli 100 ammattilaista epäiltynä. Hyvä, nyt alkaa homma puhdistua. Jaa tuolla Bassotopikissa siunaillaan samaa asiaa.
> Epäiltyjen pitää kuulemma antaa DNA näyte. Mistähän ne sieltä labrasta on tuota DNA:ta löytäneet?



-ikuinen kilpailukielto kärystä on ainoa ja tehokas keino "alkaa homma puhdistua" :Cool:

----------


## asb

> Siis tuollainen ei ole kilpailu, ei edes kuntoajo, vaan pelkkä "tapahtuma". Noissahan ajoissa joillain ajajilla on eri paita kuin tallin (esim. Contador varmasti ajaa keltaisella paidalla) ja "voittajatkin" päätetään etukäteen, yleensä suosion ja maineen mukaan: UCI tai kansallinen liitto eivät tuollaista suvaitsisi minkä tahansa luokan kilpailussa.



Edellisvuonna tuolla on kyllä julistettu voittajia. UCI:n kannalta lienee yksi ja sama, onko tulokset määrätty ennalta vai ei. Jos kyse on UCI:n alaisesta kilpailusta, niin silloin Contalla ei ole lupaa osallistua (ja silloin myös Espanjan pyöräilyjärjestöt joutuvat kuseen jos AC päästetään viivalle). Jos se taas ei ole UCI:n alainen, niin silloin Conta osallistuu UCI:n kieltämään kilpailuun ja joutuu itse kuseen.

Edit: UCI:n alainen kilpailu = kilpailu joka on sitoutunut noudattamaan UCI:n (doping) sääntöjä

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

Totta kai sillä on merkitystä onko voittajat sovittu etukäteen vai ei. Muistaakseni siitä on maininta ihan lisenssiehdoissa.

----------


## Leopejo

> Edellisvuonna tuolla on kyllä julistettu voittajia.



... yllättäen palkintopalli koostuu suosituimmista ajajista.

Tänä vuonna esim. yksi "kilpailu" on seuraava: pystyvätkö Samuel Sanchez ja Alberto Contador ajamaan yhden kierroksen ennen kuin ralliajaja Alberto Hevia ajaa kaksi?

----------


## asb

No piti tarkistaa se sääntöteksti taas oikein sylttytehtaalta ja eipä siellä mistään kisoista puhuta, vaan "tapahtumista."

----------


## vetooo

Ns. STT-jutussa syytteet Antti Leppävuorelle, Jari Piiraiselle, Jari Räsäselle ja Pekka Vähäsöyringille. Syytteitä ei puolestaan nosteta Esa Klingaa ja Marjo Matikainen-Karlströmiä vastaan. Että sillee...

----------


## PHI

http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/hiihto/arti.../1135261202223

Helvatan hyvä juttu.

----------


## petri ok

> Liquigasin Franco Pellizotti on vapautettu kaikista dopignsyytöksistä. Hän on vapaa kilpailemaan jatkossa. UCI:n laatima biologinen passi taitaa olla aika lähellä pelkkää vitsiä.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/fran...leared-to-race



Vitsihän se on. Emmekä ole ainoita, jotka niin ajattelevat.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/is-t...assport-flawed





> Faber believes that the passport encourages riders to dope.







> “I think there’s been a decrease in doping but I don’t think the  solution can be found in a lab. It’s in the culture of cycling where  you’ll find it and teams have to find against it, not the people in  lab.”



ja näinhän se on

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Ns. STT-jutussa syytteet Antti Leppävuorelle, Jari Piiraiselle, Jari Räsäselle ja Pekka Vähäsöyringille. Syytteitä ei puolestaan nosteta Esa Klingaa ja Marjo Matikainen-Karlströmiä vastaan. Että sillee...



Mitähän ihmeen näyttöä (?) syyttäjä on löytänyt jotta näin vanha soppa kannatti uudelleen lämmittää, vähän on vastaavissa otteluissa tupannut käymään siten että veronmaksajat vain köyhtyvät... no, pääasia on... pääasia...

----------


## leecher

> Mitähän ihmeen näyttöä (?) syyttäjä on löytänyt jotta näin vanha soppa kannatti uudelleen lämmittää, vähän on vastaavissa otteluissa tupannut käymään siten että veronmaksajat vain köyhtyvät... no, pääasia on... pääasia...



Kyllähän se varmaan kannatti lämmittää, jotta paskanpuhujat saadaan edesvastuuseen ja STT toimittajat saa maineensa takaisin.
Olisi pitänyt saada vielä Matikainenkin nalkkiin.

----------


## Oppressor

> Kyllähän se varmaan kannatti lämmittää, jotta paskanpuhujat saadaan edesvastuuseen ja STT toimittajat saa maineensa takaisin.
> Olisi pitänyt saada vielä Matikainenkin nalkkiin.



Eikös sitten kannattaisi selvitellä kaikki alusta asti - ei muuta kui Nurmen & kumppaneiden haudat auki ja testejä tekemään ja samalla haastettava JulmaJuha, Vireeni ja muut koskaan kestävyyslajissa menestyneet, eikä unohdeta Laukkaa......

Kannattaa varmaan kaivella paskaa - se haisee yleensä vaan omaan nenään.... Käsittämätöntä typeryyttä (ja verovarojen haaskausta) selvitellä toistakymmentä vuotta vanhaa ehkä valehtelua.

----------


## Eso

Vaikkapa noiden parin entisenn STT:n toimittajan näkökulmasta hommeli ei varmaan ole ihan turhaa tahkoamista jos urheilupoppoon todetaan puhuneen ripaskaa alusta pitäen. Hiukan rahaakin hommassa liikkui korvausten muodossa, mutta ei toki niin paljoa, että sen takia kannattaa hukata moninkertainen määrä lisää prosessointiin.

----------


## kaakko

Jotenkin turhalta tuo kyllä tuntuu kaivella vanhoja asioita. Käytetty mitä käytetty, mutta eipä sitä Norjassa tai muissakaan 90-luvulla menestyneissä hiihtomaissa kaivella vanhoja asioita.

----------


## MV

> Vaikkapa noiden parin entisenn STT:n toimittajan näkökulmasta hommeli ei varmaan ole ihan turhaa tahkoamista jos urheilupoppoon todetaan puhuneen ripaskaa alusta pitäen. Hiukan rahaakin hommassa liikkui korvausten muodossa, mutta ei toki niin paljoa, että sen takia kannattaa hukata moninkertainen määrä lisää prosessointiin.



Nimenomaan näiden toimittajien oikeusturva vaatii asian kaivelemista. Eikä asia ole ihan vähäpätöinen lähdesuojankaan kannalta. Pasta juttuhan se on, ei sillä.

----------


## Hoobee

Eikös siellä ole nyt saatu pari hiihtäjääkin "juttutuulelle"(Myllylä, Savolainen)ja kyllä se aika paska homma oli, kun ihan mukavia korvauksiakin siitä silloin nosteltiin...
Hyvä jos nyt saadaan oikeat syylliset tilille.http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2010...94249_ur.shtml

----------


## Ohiampuja

Käsittääkseni tässä ei olekkaan douppaus se mitä ajetaan takaa, vaan oikeuslaitoksen kusettaminen ja rahallisen hyödyn saaminen valehtelemalla. Siksi syytekin on törkeä petos.

Oikeusvaltiossa oikeuden huijaaminen otetaan aina vakavasti, mikä onkin ihan oikein.

----------


## apartanen

> Jotenkin turhalta tuo kyllä tuntuu kaivella vanhoja asioita. Käytetty mitä käytetty, mutta eipä sitä Norjassa tai muissakaan 90-luvulla menestyneissä hiihtomaissa kaivella vanhoja asioita.



Juuri tästä syystä noiden pitäisi tulla julki. Jospa tieto lisäisi sen verran tuskaa, että ongelmaa ruettaisiin ratkomaan eikä vaan aina lakaistaisi maton alle.  :Vihainen: 
Tuo STT:n tapaus on erityisesti selvitettävä toimittajien kohtalon vuoksi.

----------


## OJ

Saiko noi toimittajat silloin aikoinaan jotain henkilökohtaisia sanktioita tästä? Tässä käräjöinnissä ei ole mun mielestä mistään muusta kyse kuin STT:n kostosta.

Tätä säätämistä ei kyllä tapahtuisi missään muualla kuin Suomessa. Tämä on henkilökohtaista prkle :Vink:

----------


## Hoobee

> Saiko noi toimittajat silloin aikoinaan jotain henkilökohtaisia sanktioita tästä? Tässä käräjöinnissä ei ole mun mielestä mistään muusta kyse kuin STT:n kostosta.
> 
> Tätä säätämistä ei kyllä tapahtuisi missään muualla kuin Suomessa. Tämä on henkilökohtaista prkle



Jotain sanktioita näytti tulleen... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Merckx

> Juuri tästä syystä noiden pitäisi tulla julki. Jospa tieto lisäisi sen verran tuskaa, että ongelmaa ruettaisiin ratkomaan eikä vaan aina lakaistaisi maton alle. 
> Tuo STT:n tapaus on erityisesti selvitettävä toimittajien kohtalon vuoksi.



Ei jaksa edes seurata enää koko jupakkaa. Sen verta paljon on tullut tästä aiheesta pashaa vuosien myötä, että alkaa jo kyllästyttää! Ja ketä tämä enää hyödyttää?

Suomen hiihto on jo muutenkin ihan kontallaan.... :Vihainen:

----------


## YT

Jos on oikeudessa valehtelemalla saatu vahingonkorvauksia, niin pitäähän ne maksaa korkojen kera takaisin. Ja mahdollisesti väärin tuomittujen tuomiot pitää purkaa. Tässä syytetä hiihtämisestä eikä dopingista vaan ihan oikeista rikoksista.

----------


## wanderer

Norjalaiset saa nauraa taas meille. Siellä puhalletaan yhteen hiileen, urheilijat, valmentajat, urheilupäättäjät, toimittajat, antidoping. Tuloksena on ... SANKARITARUJA.

----------


## Antti Kuitto

> Ja ketä tämä enää hyödyttää?
> 
> :



1.57 miljoonan markan korvaukset ja ehdollinen vankeustuomio väärin perustein, voisivat ainakin henkilökohtaisesti ajatellen olla "jonkinlainen" motivaation lähde kaivella tätä hommaa uudestaan, vai mitä itse olisit mieltä jos olisit samassa tilanteessa?

----------


## PHI

> 1.57 miljoonan markan korvaukset ja ehdollinen vankeustuomio väärin perustein, voisivat ainakin henkilökohtaisesti ajatellen olla "jonkinlainen" motivaation lähde kaivella tätä hommaa uudestaan, vai mitä itse olisit mieltä jos olisit samassa tilanteessa?



Olin juuri kirjoittamassa kommenttia, mutta eipä tarvitse. Antti on asian ytimessä, homma on juurikin näin.

----------


## KLA

> 1.57 miljoonan markan korvaukset ja ehdollinen vankeustuomio väärin perustein, voisivat ainakin henkilökohtaisesti ajatellen olla "jonkinlainen" motivaation lähde kaivella tätä hommaa uudestaan, vai mitä itse olisit mieltä jos olisit samassa tilanteessa?



Varsinkin, kun tällaisissa jutuissa noille rahoille lasketaan korkoa vielä vähän eri tavalla kuin pankissa. (itse käyn oikeutta eräästä asiasta ja puolin sekä toisin korvauksille on määrätty 11% vuosikorko.) Tuosta kun laskee, että asia käsiteltiin kymmenkunta vuotta sitten, niin pelkästään noille väärin perustein maksetuille korvauksille tulee takaisinmaksettaessa korkoa aikaslailla hyvin (noin 500.000 euroa) siihen päälle alkuperäiset rahat takaisin (noin 250.000 euroa) ja vielä päälle luonnollisesti STT:n ja toimittajien vahingonkorvaukset 10 vuotta jatkuneesta panettelusta ja lokaan vetämisestä (tämä summa tuskin Suomessa aivan mahdottomaksi nousee, mutta kuitenkin....)

----------


## tempokisu

Aamulehden toimittaja J-P Lammi kommentoi Marjo Matikaista seuraavaan tyyliin ( lehti ei nyt käsillä, omin sanoin ):
Olympiakullan jälkeen Marjo Matikaisella tyhjä katse silmissä  ja mutisi jotain "tässäkö tämä nyt oli". Toimittajanuorukainen ei uskaltanut enempää udella, ja lehdistötilaisuudessa nähtiin taas tuttua Marjoa "Olympiakulta on jokaisen urheilujan unelmien täyttymys". 
Epäilys heräsi senkin takia, että jostain kumman syystä Marjo Matikainen lopetti heti huipulta. 

 :Vihainen:  ihan onnetonta perustelua. Toimittaja varmaan huomaakin heti kenellä on kisan jälkeen minkäkinmoinen "katse". Ja virallisissa lehdistötilaisuuksissa yleensä tuppaa olemaan sitä "virallista" jutustelua, paitsi ehkä Seppo Rädyltä. Huipulta lopettaminen on joskus ihan viisasta. Koska kukaan ei ole paras ja voittaja ikuisesti, onko sitten mitään järkeä rämpiä sijoilla yms. ja vuoden paras suoritus sm- pronssia? mun mielestä ei. 

Pitäisikö nyt alkaa kaivamaan erään Marjut Roligin menestyksen taustoja, ja tiettyjä muita asioita, jos kerran Matikaisen ja kumpp. asioita, tai mitä joku on sanonut sun muuta. Ei yhtään mahdotonta, että mukana olisi kilpasiskojen kateutta.

----------


## htunkelo

> 1.57 miljoonan markan korvaukset ja ehdollinen vankeustuomio väärin perustein, voisivat ainakin henkilökohtaisesti ajatellen olla "jonkinlainen" motivaation lähde kaivella tätä hommaa uudestaan, vai mitä itse olisit mieltä jos olisit samassa tilanteessa?



Yhtenä merkittävänä tekijänä (=miksi yleinen syyttäjä tätä ajaa) on kysymys myös siitä, ovatko todistajat valehdelleet aikanaan STT:n oikeudenkäynnissä.

Todistajilla on todessapysymisvelvollisuus ja valehtelemalla oikeuskäsittelyssä voi saada kovimmillaan kolme vuotta linnaa.

Koko doping-asia (doupattiinko vai ei) on tässä sivuseikkana. Ne paljastukset tulevat tässä vähän "sivutuotteena".

----------


## Hans Opinion

Sen vuoksi Hans ei ole rosimisen kannalla että syyttäjälaitos lähti ajamaan asiaa veronmaksajien rahoilla, jos STTn toimttajat haluavat oikeutta niin ei kun käräjille omilla rahoilla. Minusta tässä ei vaarannu mikään yleinen etu niin että veronmaksajien rahoja pitäisi tuhlata vuosikausien kärjäjöintiin... jos valtio olisi saamassa muuta kuin pikkuruiset sakkorahat niin kyseessä olisi yleinen etu. Linnaa jos tulee niin sehän se vasta maksaakin valtiolle... vankienhoito ei ole ilmaista... 

Sitä että joku urheilija valehtelee tai lehtimies kertoo muunneltua totuutta ei ole mikään rosimisen paikka vaan lähes maan tapa johon ei verovaroja kannata tuhlata. Hans epäilee myös että löytyykö kunnollista näyttöä valehtelusta vai sokaisiko jutun julkisuusarvo syyttäjälaitoksen arviointikyvyn? No tämä nähdään mutta siviilikanteena tämä alkoi ja sellaisena se olisi saanut pysyä.

----------


## Antti Kuitto

Hiihto nauttii, tai on ainakin nauttinut varmasti melko suurtakin valtion rahallista avustusta...tässä vielä yksi peruste lisää.

----------


## Jenkkakahva

Täytyy lähtee hakeen limpparia ja popkornia :Sarkastinen:  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Soolo

WADA:n IO raportti Tourilta.

http://www.wada-ama.org/Documents/Wo...TDF2010_EN.pdf

----------


## dirtyrider

> Täytyy lähtee hakeen limpparia ja popkornia



Hehe, syytökset lentelee jo pöydän ylitse..  :Leveä hymy:  Oluet on jo kylmät ja popparit kohta mikrossa.

----------


## KLA

> Hehe, syytökset lentelee jo pöydän ylitse..  Oluet on jo kylmät ja popparit kohta mikrossa.



Äh... aika vaisua... eivät ehdi päästä vauhtiin tässä lähetyksessä

----------


## rhubarb

Noniin, Kyrö vaan päävalmentajaksi. Siitä lähtee taas.

----------


## Esko

> Sen vuoksi Hans ei ole rosimisen kannalla että syyttäjälaitos lähti ajamaan asiaa veronmaksajien rahoilla, jos STTn toimttajat haluavat oikeutta niin ei kun käräjille omilla rahoilla. Minusta tässä ei vaarannu mikään yleinen etu niin että veronmaksajien rahoja pitäisi tuhlata vuosikausien kärjäjöintiin... jos valtio olisi saamassa muuta kuin pikkuruiset sakkorahat niin kyseessä olisi yleinen etu. Linnaa jos tulee niin sehän se vasta maksaakin valtiolle... vankienhoito ei ole ilmaista... 
> 
> Sitä että joku urheilija valehtelee tai lehtimies kertoo muunneltua totuutta ei ole mikään rosimisen paikka vaan lähes maan tapa johon ei verovaroja kannata tuhlata. Hans epäilee myös että löytyykö kunnollista näyttöä valehtelusta vai sokaisiko jutun julkisuusarvo syyttäjälaitoksen arviointikyvyn? No tämä nähdään mutta siviilikanteena tämä alkoi ja sellaisena se olisi saanut pysyä.



 Jos en nyt vallan väärin muista, niin aina kun näitä hiihdon dopingasioita on lämmitelty uudelleen, Hans on sitä palstalla voimakkaasti kritisoinut. Siksi, ettei Hans ole halunnut vanhojen urheilustarojen doping -kytköksistä kaivettavan totuutta, ettei "oma pesä likaantuisi".

 Eiköhän se oikea syy Hansin närkästykseen ole jälleen kerran tuo ihan sama asia. Jos kaikki rikokset, joiden oikeusprosessista tulee valtiolle kuluja jätettäisiin asianomistajien kontolle, niin aika paljon hiljaisemmiksi ne oikeussalitkin taitaisivat muuttua. Ja jos yleinen etu ei vaadi sitä, että edesvastuuseen saatetaan julkisuuden henkilöt, jotka huijasivat (jos huijasivat) oikeuslaitosta yhdessä lähivuosikymmenten näkyvimmistä oikeustapauksista, niin eipä se yleinen etukaan sitten kovin paljon vaadi.

----------


## asb

> Ja jos yleinen etu ei vaadi sitä, että edesvastuuseen saatetaan julkisuuden henkilöt, jotka huijasivat (jos huijasivat) oikeuslaitosta yhdessä lähivuosikymmenten näkyvimmistä oikeustapauksista, niin eipä se yleinen etukaan sitten kovin paljon vaadi.



En olisi tätä osannut sanoa tätä itse yhtään paremmin. Jos valtio ei ylläpidä lakia, joka vaatii todistajalta totuudessa pysymistä, niin se heikentää yleistä oikeusturvaa todella pahasti.

----------


## asb

Areenalinkki eiliseen A-talk ohjelmaan: http://areena.yle.fi/ohjelma/d708b5b...2e883c8f90d8b9

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

Tässä oikeudenkäynnin peruste on oikeudessa valehteleminen. Syyttäjää ei tässä vaiheessa kiinnosta käytettiinkö aineita vai ei vaan se, että valehdeltiinko oikeudessa. Ja koska valehtelemalla on oikeudessa haettu korvauksia, niin se on sitten "petos". No, syyttäjä ei tainnut suoraan laittaa syytteeseen "väärä vala" koska se olisi ollut "paha juttu" ihan niinkusta oikeesti. Mun mielestä väärä vala on oikeusvaltiossa niitä suurimpia rikoksia koska oikeusjärjestelmä ei vain toimi jos ihmiset valehtelevat oikeudessa. No, nythän kun on lähdetty "petos" linjalle, niin tuskin ne väärästä valasta joutuvat tilille koska ovat "korkea profiilin" henkilöitä joita tietenkin suojellaan. Joten rangaistukset todennäköisesti ovat sitten "vahingonkorvauksia" ja "pikkusakkoja".

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Jos en nyt vallan väärin muista, niin aina kun näitä hiihdon dopingasioita on lämmitelty uudelleen, Hans on sitä palstalla voimakkaasti kritisoinut. Siksi, ettei Hans ole halunnut vanhojen urheilustarojen doping -kytköksistä kaivettavan totuutta, ettei "oma pesä likaantuisi".
> 
>  Eiköhän se oikea syy Hansin närkästykseen ole jälleen kerran tuo ihan sama asia. Jos kaikki rikokset, joiden oikeusprosessista tulee valtiolle kuluja jätettäisiin asianomistajien kontolle, niin aika paljon hiljaisemmiksi ne oikeussalitkin taitaisivat muuttua. Ja jos yleinen etu ei vaadi sitä, että edesvastuuseen saatetaan julkisuuden henkilöt, jotka huijasivat (jos huijasivat) oikeuslaitosta yhdessä lähivuosikymmenten näkyvimmistä oikeustapauksista, niin eipä se yleinen etukaan sitten kovin paljon vaadi.




Aivan oikein muistaa Esko ja samaa mieltä varmaan tulee Hans olemaan jatkossakin... tosin Esko on aivan erinomaisen väärillä jäljillä "oman pesän likaamis" ajatuksineen... eilen suoritettiin myös a-talkissa aika paljon tällaista ajatuksenjuoksua johon Esko nyt näyttää sortuvan... vakuutan tosin että Hansilla ei ole Lahden käryjen kanssa muuta tekemistä kuin se että hän ei tehnyt yhtään mitään...

Hansin mielestä tässä nyt korostuu liikaa urheilun ja varsinkin kansallis sellaisen asema, rikoksenahan tässä ei ole kyseessä juuri minkään moinen tapaus... kärjäsaleissa on valehdeltu enenkin ja tulla puhumaan palturia jatkossakin. Käräjäsaleihin päätyy aika ajoin vastaavia tapauksia joiden rosimisessa ei mielestäni ole juurikaan järkeä... siis taloudellisesti ja varsinkin veronmaksajien näkökulmasta katsottuna, oikeudellisesti kyllä sillä eihän salissa saa valehdella vaan pitää puhua totta - tuo kuulostaa kornilta mutta on sen "täytyy" olla totta. Nämä ovat juuri ne pointit joista Hans ryhtyy miettimään sitä että milloin rosiminen kannattaa/ on järkevää, jos lähdetään hakemaan pelkästään oikeutta odottaa tämän linjan loppupäässä ameriikan tapainen oikeuskäytäntö jossa rositaan kaikesta mahdollisesta ja myös mahdottomasta oli siinä sitten järkeä tai ei... tässä rosimisessa on pahasti vivahteita mainittuun suuntaan... 

Dopingiin suhtautuminen on Hansilla erittäin jyrkkää mutta se taas että d-vilpintekijät saataisiin kiinni valehtelun johdannaisena on todella pitkän rosimisen päässä, en millään usko näin vanhasta asiasta enää löydettäisiin mitään "isoa uutta"... eilinen a-talk ei ainakaan vakuuttanut että löytyisi... enemmän tai vähemmän syntyi sellainen fiilis että joku on saanut kostoretkelleen aika hyvän sponssorin... Hans ei haluaisi sponssata tätä rosimista...

----------


## epaz

> Vitsihän se on. Emmekä ole ainoita, jotka niin ajattelevat.
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/is-t...assport-flawed
> ja näinhän se on



Ashenden puolustaa biopassia.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> rikoksenahan tässä ei ole kyseessä juuri minkään moinen tapaus... kärjäsaleissa on valehdeltu ennenkin ja tullaan puhumaan palturia jatkossakin.



Minä olen ihan eri mieltä. Kaikkiin veropetoksiin, vakuutuspetoksiin ja muihin "yhteiskuntaa" vastaan tehtyihin juttuihin pitää tarttua hanakasti. Minkälaiseen kuntoon tälläinen maa pikku hiljaa ajautuisi, jos tälläiset kusetukset otettaisiin olkaa kohauttaen? 

Yleisesti kansalaisten luottamus poliisiin ja oikeuslaitokseen arvostetaan aika tärkeäksi ja tavoiteltavaksi asiaksi.

http://yle.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/2010/0...n_1928959.html
http://www.tpk.fi/public/default.asp...&culture=fi-FI

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Minä olen ihan eri mieltä. Kaikkiin veropetoksiin, vakuutuspetoksiin ja muihin "yhteiskuntaa" vastaan tehtyihin juttuihin pitää tarttua hanakasti. Minkälaiseen kuntoon tälläinen maa pikku hiljaa ajautuisi, jos tälläiset kusetukset otettaisiin olkaa kohauttaen? 
> 
> Yleisesti kansalaisten luottamus poliisiin ja oikeuslaitokseen arvostetaan aika tärkeäksi ja tavoiteltavaksi asiaksi.
> 
> http://yle.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/2010/0...n_1928959.html
> http://www.tpk.fi/public/default.asp...&culture=fi-FI



Aivan oikein. Esmes veropetosrosimiset ovat erittäin tärkeitä, niissä on veronmaksajilla isoja saatavia ja niihin pitäisi satsata nekin voimavarat jotka käytetään nyt tähän sinäänsä kiinnostavaan mutta yhteiskunnallisesti melko merkityksettömään rosimiseen... voisi kärjistäen sanoa että silloin kun jutun viihdearvo kasvaa niin yhteiskunnallinen merkitys vähenee. Se taas on aivan eri juttu milloin kukin kansalainen kokee minkäkinlaisen oikeuslaitoksen toiminnan  tärkeäksi ja tavoiteltavaksi... Hans ei nyt koe tämän jo kertaalleen peratun jutun tiimoilta juuri mitään...

----------


## Kal Pedal

Jos jonkun valtiollisen -siis verorahoilla rahoitetun- instanssin johtajat oikeudessa valehtelevat niin että ns tavallisilta ihmisiltä viedään maine ja kunnia (ja rahaa), on se aina tutkinnan paikka.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Dopingiin suhtautuminen on Hansilla erittäin jyrkkää mutta se taas että d-vilpintekijät saataisiin kiinni valehtelun johdannaisena on todella pitkän rosimisen päässä, en millään usko näin vanhasta asiasta enää löydettäisiin mitään "isoa uutta"... eilinen a-talk ei ainakaan vakuuttanut että löytyisi... enemmän tai vähemmän syntyi sellainen fiilis että joku on saanut kostoretkelleen aika hyvän sponssorin... Hans ei haluaisi sponssata tätä rosimista...



Siis ei saa doupata, mutta jos siitä joutuu käräjille, niin valehtelevia todistajia ei saa syyttää petoksesta, koska valehtelu kuuluu suomalaiseen urheiluun  :No huh!: 

Vaikuttaa todella moraaliltaan korkealta mielipiteeltä, mutta miten ikinä kukaan jäisi kiinni aiheesta, kun nuo tutkimuslaboratoriot todistelevat tuloksiaan, mutta valehteleminen on sallittua etenkin heille - no, pitää yrittää päästä keväällä Nyrkkirauta-ajoihin katselemaan kuntoajojen henkeä ja etiikkaa.

----------


## lansive

> Jos jonkun valtiollisen -siis verorahoilla rahoitetun- instanssin johtajat oikeudessa valehtelevat niin että ns tavallisilta ihmisiltä viedään maine ja kunnia (ja rahaa), on se aina tutkinnan paikka.



Kyllähän näitä todistajana valehtelusta johtuvia juttuja taitaa olla raastuvassa enemmänkin, mutta harvaan niistä jaksaa lehdistö paneutua. Tässä nyt on sattuneesta syystä vähän enemmän kiinnostusta tuolla korppikotkaosastolla.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Kyllähän näitä todistajana valehtelusta johtuvia juttuja taitaa olla raastuvassa enemmänkin, mutta harvaan niistä jaksaa lehdistö paneutua. Tässä nyt on sattuneesta syystä vähän enemmän kiinnostusta tuolla korppikotkaosastolla.



Mutta ketä oikeasti kiinnostaisi seurata oikeutta, siitä, mitä tuli sanottua, kun kaverilta hajosi jääkaappi ja mikroaaltouuni lauantain ja sunnuntain välisenä yönä ja mentii ostamaan uutta sunnuntaina 04:00 Keravan kaatopaikan portilta - ainahan uudet kodin koneet hankitaan sieltä aamuyöstä - reilua vai mitä ja parhaat takuut ikinä.

----------


## Esko

> Dopingiin suhtautuminen on Hansilla erittäin jyrkkää mutta se taas että d-vilpintekijät saataisiin kiinni valehtelun johdannaisena on todella pitkän rosimisen päässä, en millään usko näin vanhasta asiasta enää löydettäisiin mitään "isoa uutta"... eilinen a-talk ei ainakaan vakuuttanut että löytyisi... enemmän tai vähemmän syntyi sellainen fiilis että joku on saanut kostoretkelleen aika hyvän sponssorin... Hans ei haluaisi sponssata tätä rosimista...



 Tjoo, eli periaate menee pohjimmiltaan niin, että: "älkää käyttäkö, mutta jos nyt kuitenkin käytätte, niin älkää ainakaan kertoko siitä".

 Sitä en tiedä mitä uutta tutkimuksissa voisi olla löytynyt, kun en aiheeseen ole jaksanut syventyä (tai mitään puheohjelmiakaan katsoa). Valehtelustahan nyt rositaan, dopinguutiset tulevat sitten sivutuotteena jos tulevat. Siitä olen melko varma, että sikäli kun luurankokomeroa ei tälläkään kerralla lakaista puhtaaksi, nämä hiihdon vanhat dopingsekoilut pysyvät ilonamme vielä vuosia tästä eteenpäinkin. Ja ikävä kyllä olen lähes varma, että juuri niin siinä taaskin käy.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Siitä olen melko varma, että sikäli kun luurankokomeroa ei tälläkään kerralla lakaista puhtaaksi, nämä hiihdon vanhat dopingsekoilut pysyvät ilonamme vielä vuosia tästä eteenpäinkin. Ja ikävä kyllä olen lähes varma, että juuri niin siinä taaskin käy.



Eiköhän niitä luurankoja kaapissa riitä, kun on niitä asevelisaksalaisia ja niitä toverisaksalaisia ja kummaltakin oppia on ojaan kaadettu.
Varmaan samoilla eväillä saksalaisten kanssa aikoinaan kilpailtiin kun yhteiset eväät oli pitkään sotiessakin. Wessien perinteitä kun tuolla avaavat, niin eiköhän sieltä löydy muutamia kytköksiä tännekin.

----------


## Esko

> Eiköhän niitä luurankoja kaapissa riitä, kun on niitä asevelisaksalaisia ja niitä toverisaksalaisia ja kummaltakin oppia on ojaan kaadettu.
> Varmaan samoilla eväillä saksalaisten kanssa aikoinaan kilpailtiin kun yhteiset eväät oli pitkään sotiessakin. Wessien perinteitä kun tuolla avaavat, niin eiköhän sieltä löydy muutamia kytköksiä tännekin.



 Äh. Kunhan nyt päästäisiin eroon edes näistä epo/hemohessujen ja -helunoiden rangoista, joiden kolinaa on nyt saatu kuunnella jo 10+ vuotta. Wessien listat päätynevät kuitenkin ensin 50 vuodeksi jonnekin Supon holveihin. Voi hyvin olla, että niiden kolinoista ei sitten tarvitsekaan enää itse kärsiä.

----------


## tempokisu

Tuntuu, että juttuja ja "kohu"juttuja tehdään hieman turhastakin, ja aika heppoisin perustein. 
Iltapäivälehdessä oli juttua naisten välisistä...väleistä  :Sarkastinen: . Ei aina niin hyvistä, mikä nyt ole mikään ihme, tämmöistä se on naisten kesken sanotte mitä hyvänsä. Kun yksi pärjää, niin heti aletaan "kuiskia" ja epäillä.

No kumminkin. Eräs "maajoukkuehiihtäjätär" oli juuri ennen arvokisoja hävinnyt maan kärkihiihtäjättärelle niukasti. Sitten arvokisoissa ihan pian tämän kisan jälkeen hän hävisi - tosi reilusti. " ei se kunto voi hetkessä kadota". 
No siittähän heti puheet "luomuhiihtäjien" kesken, että mitä huiput käyttävät ja ei oo reilua...

Mun mielestä hiihdossa se voi olla vaikka väärä voitelu niin tulee tappiosekunteja ja - minuutteja helpostikin. 

Jos samaa ajattelua soveltaisi vaikka tempoon, niin voi hurja! Kun sitä on ensin voittanut minuuttikaupalla, ja parin viikon kuluttua häviää minuutin, niin onhan se selvä - jotain on käytetty. Epäreilua juu. 
Mun mielestä siinä vain oon ollut sitten väsynyt, tai toiset osaavat sen huippukunnon ajoituksen paremmin. 

Ja siitähän urheilu on mielenkiintoista, että vaikka joskus häviät, voit seuraavalla kerralla vaikka voittaakin. Muutenhan ei kantsisi järjestää kuin yksi kisa, ja se on selvä sitten siinä.

----------


## vetooo

*Ranskan ympäriajo 1990-2010, urallaan dopingiin liitettyjen / dopingista kiinni jääneiden / dopingin käytön myöntäneiden ajajien määrä*

1990 | 198 ajajaa, 67 "ei-puhdasta" = 33,8 %
1991 | 198 ajajaa, 52 "ei puhdasta" = 26,3 %
1992 | 198 ajajaa, 64 "ei-puhdasta" = 32,3 %
1993 | 198 ajajaa, 73 "ei-puhdasta" = 36,9 %
1994 | 189 ajajaa, 78 "ei-puhdasta" = 41,3 %
1995 | 189 ajajaa, 79 "ei-puhdasta" = 41,8 %
1996 | 198 ajajaa, 74 "ei-puhdasta" = 37,4 %
1997 | 198 ajajaa, 77 "ei-puhdasta" = 38,9 %
1998 | 189 ajajaa, 77 "ei-puhdasta" = 40,7 %
1999 | 180 ajajaa, 69 "ei-puhdasta" = 38,3 %

2000 | 180 ajajaa, 73 "ei-puhdasta" = 40,6 %
2001 | 189 ajajaa, 57 "ei-puhdasta" = 30,2 %
2002 | 189 ajajaa, 68 "ei-puhdasta" = 36,0 %
2003 | 198 ajajaa, 67 "ei-puhdasta" = 33,8 %
2004 | 189 ajajaa, 63 "ei-puhdasta" = 33,3 %
2005 | 189 ajajaa, 53 "ei-puhdasta" = 28,0 %
2006 | 176 ajajaa, 48 "ei-puhdasta" = 27,3 %
2007 | 189 ajajaa, 42 "ei-puhdasta" = 22,2 %
2008 | 180 ajajaa, 29 "ei-puhdasta" = 16,1 %
2009 | 180 ajajaa, 19 "ei-puhdasta" = 10,6 %
2010 | 198 ajajaa, 19 "ei-puhdasta" = 9,6 %

Lähde: http://www.cyclisme-dopage.com/chiff...ischiffres.htm

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

Vetoon tilasto antaa valheellisesti sen vaikutelman että porukka käyttää nykyään vähemmän aineita kuin aikaisemmin. Tietenkin riippuu miten tilastoa "lukee" ja mitä tahtoo todistaa.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Äh. Kunhan nyt päästäisiin eroon edes näistä epo/hemohessujen ja -helunoiden rangoista, joiden kolinaa on nyt saatu kuunnella jo 10+ vuotta.



Eikös maastohiidon johto jo yrittänyt tuomalla julki perinteisen rahoitusrakenteen, liitontoiminta on tärkeämpää kuin urheilijan vamentautuminen ja kaikkihan me siitä tiesimme vaikk'emme ehkä ymmärtäneet  :Leveä hymy: 
Doping-ongelmat pienentyvät vasta sitten kun saadaan geeniperimän mukaiset valmentautumis- ja ruokintaohjelmat. Optimointia siinä on tekeillä, mutta taitaa toistaiseksi olla varakkaampien puuhia.
Toki voi alkaa kauhistelemaan geenidopingilla etenkin ennen sen määrittelemistä  :No huh!:

----------


## vetooo

> Vetoon tilasto antaa valheellisesti sen vaikutelman että porukka käyttää nykyään vähemmän aineita kuin aikaisemmin. Tietenkin riippuu miten tilastoa "lukee" ja mitä tahtoo todistaa.



Tuosta kun mennään 15 vuotta eteenpäin, niin tämän vuoden Tourin "ei-puhtaiden" määrä lienee jotain aivan muuta kuin 9,6 %. Tuo lista antaa kyllä suuntaa, missä mentiin 1990-luvun puolivälissä. Kannattaa myös huomioida, että esimerkiksi Lance Armstrong katsotaan "ei-puhtaiden" ajajien ryhmään. Kyseessä lienee L'Equipen vuonna 2005 julkaisema juttu, jonka mukaan Armstrongin vuoden 1999 Tour-näytteet olisivat jälkikäteen osoittautuneet ei-negatiivisiksi.

----------


## NHB

> Aivan oikein. Esmes veropetosrosimiset ovat erittäin tärkeitä, niissä on veronmaksajilla isoja saatavia ja niihin pitäisi satsata nekin voimavarat jotka käytetään nyt tähän sinäänsä kiinnostavaan mutta yhteiskunnallisesti melko merkityksettömään rosimiseen... voisi kärjistäen sanoa että silloin kun jutun viihdearvo kasvaa niin yhteiskunnallinen merkitys vähenee. Se taas on aivan eri juttu milloin kukin kansalainen kokee minkäkinlaisen oikeuslaitoksen toiminnan tärkeäksi ja tavoiteltavaksi...



Aika arveluttavaa noin pitkälle menevä asioiden arvottaminen rahan kautta. Ilmeisesti €uro on sinulle ylin ja ainoa moraalinen ohjenuora sekä elämän sisältö.

----------


## petri ok

> *Ranskan ympäriajo 1990-2010, urallaan dopingiin liitettyjen / dopingista kiinni jääneiden / dopingin käytön myöntäneiden ajajien määrä*
> 
> Lähde: http://www.cyclisme-dopage.com/chiff...ischiffres.htm



Mikäköhän on ollut listan laatijoiden kriteerit? Listan mukaan siis Indurain oli dopingiin joko liitetty, kiinni jäänyt tai myöntänyt. (milloin?, ilmeisesti siis 1994 ei sanktioitu)

Toisaalta saman listan mukaan Contador, jonka nimi on liitetty operaatio Puertoon ja on nyt myös antanut positiivisen näytteen, on puhdas. 

Jokin ei natsaa. Tai sitten luin vain väärin tuota artikkelia. :Sekaisin:

----------


## vetooo

> Mikäköhän on ollut listan laatijoiden kriteerit? Listan mukaan siis Indurain oli dopingiin joko liitetty, kiinni jäänyt tai myöntänyt. (milloin?, ilmeisesti siis 1994 ei sanktioitu)
> 
> Toisaalta saman listan mukaan Contador, jonka nimi on liitetty operaatio Puertoon ja on nyt myös antanut positiivisen näytteen, on puhdas. 
> 
> Jokin ei natsaa. Tai sitten luin vain väärin tuota artikkelia.



Indurain jäi kiinni vuonna 1994 astmalääke salbutamolista. Hänelle ei kuitenkaan langetettu kilpailukieltoa.

En kyllä itsekään sisäistä tuon dopingsivuston kriteerejä, kuka on "ei-puhdas" ja kuka "puhdas". Tämän vuoksi laitoin edelisen viestin perään käyttämäni lähteen.

----------


## idänihme

Tuossa hiihdon Dopingkuviossa pidän täysin oikeudenmukaisena syytteiden nostamista vähän heppoisemminkin perustein sikäli kun hiihtoliittolaiset itse tuon jutun ensimmäistä kertaa halusivat oikeuteen viedä. Se jos joku oli verorahojen haaskausta ja kaikki tietävät että silloin oikeuteen mentiin täysin valheellisista syistä. Se on sitten eri juttu voidaanko tuota valehtelua enää todistaa tai täyttääkö se välttämättä minkänä sellaisen rikoksen tuntomerkkejä mitkä eivät olisi jo vanhentuneet (varsinkin kun Kyrön kohdalla toteutunut "petos" olisi jo vanhentunut). Vaikka Räsänen jostain syystä puhdas olisi ollutkin niin eiköhän hiihtoliitossa dopingista tiennyt joku muukin kuin Kyrö.

Toki niinhän se on että kunniaansa vahvimmin suojelevat ne joilla sitä ei ole. Tulee STT:lle nostetuista syytteistä näin jälkikäteen mieleen parin vuoden takainen salapoliisileikki, jossa jo kertaalleen kiven sisässä käynyt hyväntekeväisyyshuijari yritti mm. kunninaloukkaussyyte-uhkailuilla hiljentää moninmutkaisen huijausverkoston paljastaneet muropakettifoorumilaiset. Voi kun STT:lläkin olisi aikanaan todisteiden hankinta käynyt yhtä kätevästi kuin nörteillä niin ei tarvitsisi näitä juttuja enää vatvoa. Paremmalla onnella (esim sopiva uskoontuleminen tai kännipaljastus) olisi voinut myöhemmän käryt jäädä väliin.

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Aika arveluttavaa noin pitkälle menevä asioiden arvottaminen rahan kautta. Ilmeisesti €uro on sinulle ylin ja ainoa moraalinen ohjenuora sekä elämän sisältö.



No johan on herkkää... äläpä lähde "NiiloHeikkiBertta" arvioimaan Hansin persoonaa kun et tätä mielipuolta tunne... eiköhän anneta vaan asian riidellä...

Hansin mielestä se että asiat käsitellään pelkästään moraalisin vaikuttimin välittämättä lainkaan esmes kustannuksista on typerää rahan tuhlausta. €urot on paljon konkreettisempi lähestymiskulma kuin moraali josta voidaan olla hyvin montaa mieltä.

Tässä keississä ottaa pattiin juuri se että parempiakin käräjöintikohteita löytyisi vaikka asiaa tarkasteltaisiin mistä näkökulmasta. En ole koskaan sietänyt enkä siedä nytkään sitä että rosimaan lähdetään asian julkisuusarvolla priorisoiden... miten julkisuus on moraalisesti kestävämpi valinta kuin €urot?





> Toki niinhän se on että kunniaansa vahvimmin suojelevat ne joilla sitä ei ole. Tulee STT:lle nostetuista syytteistä näin jälkikäteen mieleen parin vuoden takainen salapoliisileikki, jossa jo kertaalleen kiven sisässä käynyt hyväntekeväisyyshuijari yritti mm. kunninaloukkaussyyte-uhkailuilla hiljentää moninmutkaisen huijausverkoston paljastaneet muropakettifoorumilaiset. Voi kun STT:lläkin olisi aikanaan todisteiden hankinta käynyt yhtä kätevästi kuin nörteillä niin ei tarvitsisi näitä juttuja enää vatvoa. Paremmalla onnella (esim sopiva uskoontuleminen tai kännipaljastus) olisi voinut myöhemmän käryt jäädä väliin.



Tämä on hyvä näkökulma, tästä STT:n lähdesuojastahan tämä oikeusprosessi alkoi... ja käräjiä riittää vielä piiiiitkäksi aikaa. Mitä olisi tosiaan tapahtunut jos STT olisi pystynyt näyttämään toteen douppauksen... jota siis varmasti tapahtui - ei epäilystäkään.fi. Kyllähän toimittajat jotka jutun tekivät arvioivat silloin näyttövoimansa väärin ja saivat tuomiot, ei kai oikeus voinut mitään muuta tehdä niillä näytöillä?

No nyt sitten ollaan tilanteessa jossa veronmaksajat kustantavat lystin jotta voidaan katsoa tuliko tuomio väärin perustein valehtelun seurauksena kun lähde suojaa ei voitu murtaa. Tokkopa tällä saadaan yhtään dopingvelmua kiinni vaikka valehteija saataisiinkin, helvetillisen käräjöinnin lopputulos sattaa olla siis tuomio valehtelusta ja toimittajien kunnian palauttaminen... jess, oikeus on voittanut!

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Hansin mielestä se että asiat käsitellään pelkästään moraalisin vaikuttimin välittämättä lainkaan esmes kustannuksista on typerää rahan tuhlausta. €urot on paljon konkreettisempi lähestymiskulma kuin moraali josta voidaan olla hyvin montaa mieltä.



Siis avioero- ja lapsenhuoltajuusoikeudenkäynnit tulisi kieltää kuin myös valtaosa kunnianloukkaustapauksista pysäköintivirhemaksuista ja rikesakoista puhumattakaan niissähän käräjöintikustannukset veronmaksajille ylittävät moninkertaisesti kiistanalaisen rahasumman  :Sekaisin: 
Törkeää, että voi viedä raastupaan 40€ vaateen  :No huh!:  puhumattakaan siitä jos MN pahoinpitelisi MT:tä - mitän vahinkoahan ei voisi edes syntyä humalaisten välienselvittelyssä  :Sarkastinen: 




> Tässä keississä ottaa pattiin juuri se että parempiakin käräjöintikohteita löytyisi vaikka asiaa tarkasteltaisiin mistä näkökulmasta.



Kerro nyt jokunen esimerkki niistä paremmista  :Sekaisin: 
Minusta törkeä petos on aina oikeudenkäynnin väärti.

----------


## PHI

> ...Tokkopa tällä saadaan yhtään dopingvelmua kiinni vaikka valehteija saataisiinkin, helvetillisen käräjöinnin lopputulos sattaa olla siis tuomio valehtelusta ja toimittajien kunnian palauttaminen... jess, oikeus on voittanut!



Nyt mä en kyllä ymmärrä sun näkökulmaa Hans  :Sekaisin: ? STT:n toimittajat saivat muistaakseni ehdolliset vankeustuomiot todistuksilla, jotka nyt mitä ilmeisimmin perustuivat vastapuolen valehteluun. Kymmenen vuotta ovat roikkuneet löysässä hirressä asian vuoksi. Varmasti tuo tuomio on vaikeuttanut elämää hyvin monin tavoin.

Eikö tällainen asia tulisi korjata, jos tosiaan käy ilmi että vastapuoli on syyllistynyt väärään valaan? Asetapas itsesi toimittajien asemaan. Mille tuntuisi? Jos asia painetaan villaisella, niin se on sama kuin todettaisiin, että on ihan ok antaa väärä vala oikeudessa.

Kirjoituksistasi käy ilmi, ettet pidä väärään valaan syyllistymistä oikein minään rikkeenä. Onko todella näin? Toivottavasti olen tajunnut väärin.

----------


## Hans Opinion

No ihan heittämällä veronkiertorosimiset olisivat järkevämpiä kaikilta kantieilta kuin tällaiset julkisuus hakuiset istunnot... jos siis syyttäjälaitoksella vain olisi resursseja tutkia harmaata taloutta enemmän... mutta kun ei ole koska pitää näitten helevetin hiihtäjien tekemisiä tai puhumisia rosia... koska tämä urheiluhullu kansa niin tahtoo...

Kysymys ei siis ole siitä etteikö petos olisi aina oikeudenkäynnin väärtti... mutta siitä on kysymys että mikä petos kannattaa ensin tutkia ja rosia.

----------


## PHI

> ...mutta siitä on kysymys että mikä petos kannattaa ensin tutkia ja rosia.



Mitäs sitten, jos tällä luokittelulla tulee käsiteltäväksi aina vaan uusia asioita, jotka ohittavat jonossa tuollaisen doping petosjutun? Silloinhan sitä ei käsiteltäisi koskaan? Milloin se sitten tulisi käsitellä?

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Nyt mä en kyllä ymmärrä sun näkökulmaa Hans ? STT:n toimittajat saivat muistaakseni ehdolliset vankeustuomiot todistuksilla, jotka nyt mitä ilmeisimmin perustuivat vastapuolen valehteluun. Kymmenen vuotta ovat roikkuneet löysässä hirressä asian vuoksi. Varmasti tuo tuomio on vaikeuttanut elämää hyvin monin tavoin.
> 
> Eikö tällainen asia tulisi korjata, jos tosiaan käy ilmi että vastapuoli on syyllistynyt väärään valaan? Asetapas itsesi toimittajien asemaan. Mille tuntuisi? Jos asia painetaan villaisella, niin se on sama kuin todettaisiin, että on ihan ok antaa väärä vala oikeudessa.
> 
> Kirjoituksistasi käy ilmi, ettet pidä väärään valaan syyllistymistä oikein minään rikkeenä. Onko todella näin? Toivottavasti olen tajunnut väärin.



Aivan oikein sinä olet tajunnut mutta täysin väärillä argumenteilla. 
No, jos Hans olisin ollut toimittaja niin hän ei olisi missään nimessä olisi noin löyhällä näytöllä lähtenyt ketään syyttämään mistään... ei siis ollut minkäänlaista näyttöä kun todistajia ei ollut tai niitä ei voinut käyttää. Valehtelu lienee päivän selvää koska dopingista kävi käryjä, tämän toteen näyttämistä Hans tässä epäilee ja koko jutun kannattavuutta. Ei käräjöidä kannata pelkästä käräjöimisen ilosta.

STT:n toimittajat hakivat silloin juttua ja siinä kävi kuten tunnetaan... tämä tuomiohan on vieläkin heidän päällään ja vaikka heidän maineensa puhdistettaisiin niin kalliiksi tämä syväpuhdistus tuppaa käymään veronmaksajille.... ja doping asia saatta jäädä silti selvittämättä...

----------


## PHI

Siis tässähän Hans nyt tutkitaan ensisijaisesti petosta ja väärää valaa, ei niinkään dopingin käyttöä.

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Mitäs sitten, jos tällä luokittelulla tulee käsiteltäväksi aina vaan uusia asioita, jotka ohittavat jonossa tuollaisen doping petosjutun? Silloinhan sitä ei käsiteltäisi koskaan? Milloin se sitten tulisi käsitellä?



Julkisten varojen käyttöä priorisoidaan tässä maassa pirusti, rahaa ei riitä kaikkeen, velkaa täytyy ottaa kokoajan lisää... priorisoikoon myös oikeuslaitos tekemisiään muutoin kuin juttujen julkisuusarvon perusteella...

Ok, enköhän ole tässä nyt tehnyt kantani selväksi... tämä on hieno maa kun voi vapaasti esittää mielipiiteensä... jatketaan joskus toiste...

----------


## NHB

> No ihan heittämällä veronkiertorosimiset olisivat järkevämpiä kaikilta kantieilta kuin tällaiset julkisuus hakuiset istunnot... jos siis syyttäjälaitoksella vain olisi resursseja tutkia harmaata taloutta enemmän... mutta kun ei ole koska pitää näitten helevetin hiihtäjien tekemisiä tai puhumisia rosia... koska tämä urheiluhullu kansa niin tahtoo...



Haluaisit oikeutta jaettavan vain silloin, kun valtio voisi siitä saada rahaa. Siinä ei paljon ihmiset tai uutismedian vapaus paljon vaakakupissa paina kun euro puhuu. 

Ajatus oikeudesta valtion rahantekovälineenä on täysin kestämätön. 

Eiköhän oikeutta käydä veronkierrostakin, jos joku tuo näkyvästi esille riitäävän hyvät todisteet siitä. 

Olisikohan Hans edelleen samaa mieltä, jos olisi itse saanut tuomion valheiden perusteella?

----------


## NHB

> Julkisten varojen käyttöä priorisoidaan tässä maassa pirusti, rahaa ei riitä kaikkeen, velkaa täytyy ottaa kokoajan lisää... priorisoikoon myös oikeuslaitos tekemisiään muutoin kuin juttujen julkisuusarvon perusteella...



Eli ei muuta kuin ekonomit oikeutta jakamaan ja Suomi pelastuu. 

On muuten erikoista, ettet nää mitään muita syitä kuin julkisuuden. Muut palstalaiset näkevät kyllä pari tuota merkittävämpääkin syytä.

----------


## kontio

Voi silti olla, etteivät toimittajat saa mitään kunnianpalautusta. Eihän se, että jos Piirainen ja Vähäsöyrinki ovat dopingia pyörittäneet, tee vielä Räsäsestä kasvuhormonipullon omistajaa.

Sotkuinen juttuhan tuo on kuin mikä. Eli olen osittain Hansin kanssa samaa mieltä, etenkin tuosta etten olis toimittajan lähtenyt noin vähällä näytöllä (minkä lähdettä eivät edes paljasta) sohimaan muurahaispesää.

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Eli ei muuta kuin ekonomit oikeutta jakamaan ja Suomi pelastuu. 
> 
> On muuten erikoista, ettet nää mitään muita syitä kuin julkisuuden. Muut palstalaiset näkevät kyllä pari tuota merkittävämpääkin syytä.



Hienoa että olet hiffannut sen että Hansilla on mielipide tähän asiaan, se myös on hienoa että olet huomannut että milelipide on Hansin oma... toisaalta se että kaikki olisivat asioista samaa mieltä tyrehdyttäsi tällaisille foorumeille kirjoittelun.

Vielä sellaista liittyen keskustelun perusdynamiikkaan että perusteet ("syyt") ovat juuri ne joita hyväksi käyttäen perustellaan omaa näkökulmaa, niiden merkityksen voima taas liittyy keskustelun perusasetelmaan ja jos/kun ollaan eri mieltä niin ne ovat yhtä merkittäviä. Keskustelun laatu paranee reilusti jos ei lähdetä arvioimaan kuinka huonoja toisen perustelut ovat vaan nostetaan esille omia perusteluita joilla omaa näkökulmaa valaistaan lisää. Kaikista heikointa keskustelua on sellainen jossa mennään persoonaan toteamalla että sinä olet tyhmä ja mielipiteesi ovat vääriä... kaikki mielipiteet ovat aivan oikeita mielipiteitä, asioista vain ollaan eri mieltä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> etten olis toimittajana lähtenyt noin vähällä näytöllä (minkä lähdettä eivät edes paljasta) sohimaan muurahaispesää.



Tätä olen miettinyt itsekin. Ennen jutun julkistusta ovat _STT:llä_ varmaan puntaroineet lähteen luotettavuutta kovastikin, ja itse arvelen että lähteellä / todistajalla meni pupu pöksyyn ja hän perui lupauksensa. Varmaan ikävä paikka toimittajalle, jos kaikki on laskettu yhden todistajan varaan, mikä sitten syökin sanansa. Siinä jää aika tyhjän päälle...

Tämä oli siis arvailua, ei tietoa...   :Vink:

----------


## Markku Liitiä

> Ennen jutun julkistusta ovat Ylellä varmaan puntaroineet lähteen luotettavuutta kovastikin,



Se oli siis STT eikä YLE, joka räsäsjutun värkkäsi. Tosin syytteitä (tai ainakin syyteharkintaa) taisi alun perin tulla myös eräille jutun julkaisseille lehdille ja muille medioille. Ainakin silloisessa työpaikassani oltiin vähän kusi sukassa, kun STT:n räsässtoori oli jokseenkin näyttävästi esillä ilman mitään "STT:n väittämän mukaan" -tyyppisiä lievennyksiä. Sitä en muista, joutuiko STT:n lisäksi kukaan muu maksamaan korvauksia.

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

Niin, välillä median täytyy sohia muurahaispesää sokkona jos näyttää, että olisi iso juttu tulilla. Se vaan kuuluu länsimaiseen mediaan ja elämänmenoon - sanan- ja lehdistönvapaus ja sitä rataa. Lisäksi lehdistö saa kirjoitella aika vapaasti ennen kuin tulee herjaussyytteitä tai kunnianloukkausjuttuja koska lehdistöllä on isompi vapaus kirjoittaa kuin yksityishenkilöllä. Se, että STT ei lähdenyt lähdesuojaa nostamaan on ihan ymmärrettäävä. Lähdesuoja on median toimivuuden kannalta melko tärkeä elementti koska ilman sitä voisi jäädä "siis oikeasti" isot jutut kirjoittamatta jos pillinviheltäjän pitäisi astua julkisuuteen, uhraten samalla koko uransa ja tulevaisuutensa. STT:llä kuitenkin oli sen verran selkärankaa että pitivät lähdesuojan koskemattomana.

Kaipa ne toimittajat vähän laski sen varaan, että seuraisi lumipalloefekti että kun tuodaan vähän heppoinen juttu niin sitten koko korttitalo romahtaa ja sitä rataa.

----------


## kontio

Ei romahtanut, ja sitten itketään kun kunnia on mennyt. Kutenn O-P yllä totesi, ihan tietoinen riskihän se oli. Panoksena kauhea määrä rahaa ja mainetta toimittajille, tai vastaavasti paljon schaissea niskaan.
Jälkeenpäin itkeminen on vähän säälittävää. Ei kannata sohia, jossei ole varustautunut riskiin.

Toisaalta, ei liitonkaan olis kannattanut sitä oikeuteen viedä. Kaksi jääräpäätä kun mätkii toisiaan niin harvoin on voittajia. Muuan Lance Armstrongkin sen on todennut, että tiettyjä myönnytyksiä voi aina välillä tehdä ilman kovin isoa hampaiden kiristelyä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Se oli siis STT eikä YLE, joka räsäsjutun värkkäsi.



Totta, oikeassa olet.

Tuosta sohimisesta, jos Suomessa sohii maastohiihdon kokoista kusiaispesää doping-tikulla, niin ei kai kukaan siihen lähde ilman kunnon selustatukea. Minä arvelen vieläkin, että tässä tapauksessa se selustatuki ei hoitanut hommiaan ja pakeni paikalta...

----------


## vetooo

Espanjan ympäriajossa toiseksi sijoittuneen Ezequiel Mosqueran antama B-näyte on osoittautunut negatiiviseksi. Positiiviseksi osoittautuneesta A-näyteestä löytyi suomalaisillekin tuttua HES:iä. B-näyte on siis negatiivinen, joten Mosquera on syytön.

http://www.telegraaf.nl/telesport/wi...l?sn=telesport

----------


## VesaP

> B-näyte on osoittautunut negatiiviseksi.



 :No huh!:  :No huh!:  

Ei taida kovin usein tämmöistä tapahtua. Varsinainen munkki. Kun onhan se nyt (melko)täysin varmaa että se on jotain mömmöä vetänyt kun kerta A-näyte oli + merkkinen.

----------


## Mika A

> Ei taida kovin usein tämmöistä tapahtua. Varsinainen munkki. Kun onhan se nyt (melko)täysin varmaa että se on jotain mömmöä vetänyt kun kerta A-näyte oli + merkkinen.



Eikös sillon Lahden mm-kisojenkin aikaan Hemohessin näkymisessä testeissä ollut myös jotakin epäjohdonmukaisutta, yhtenä päivänä ei näy -  seuraavana näkyy. Tosin eikös A- ja B-näyte ole otettu samalla kertaa ts. sama kusinäyte jaettu kahtia...

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

Mites se muuten menee? Kun B-näyte pitää vissiin omin rahoin tutkia jos haluaa, niin saako hillot takaisin jostain urheilijoidenturvarahastosta tai vastaavasta jos käy, että onkin negatiivinen.

----------


## Schöne Scheisse

> Eikös sillon Lahden mm-kisojenkin aikaan Hemohessin näkymisessä testeissä ollut myös jotakin epäjohdonmukaisutta, yhtenä päivänä ei näy -  seuraavana näkyy. Tosin eikös A- ja B-näyte ole otettu samalla kertaa ts. sama kusinäyte jaettu kahtia...



Hemohes näkyi välittömästi kilpailun jälkeen otetussa testissä, mutta hävisi sen jälkeen nopeasti. Mutta siinä oli se mutta, että osa Hemohesistä oli sitoutunut rasvakudokseen, josta sitä muutamien päivien jälkeen normaalin aineenvaihdunnan seurauksena alkoi jälleen erittyä virtsaan - ja bingo!

Tämä siis selittäisi sen miksi esim. Virpi Kuitusen kultamitalikisan jälkeinen testi oli negatiivinen: hän ei ollut saanut plasmanlaajentajaa ennen sitä kisaa - sehän olisi ollut erinomaisen idiottimaista, kun tieto Isometsän kärystä oli jo saatu - mutta koska hän oli käyttänyt sitä ennen avausmatkaansa, käry siinä myöhemmässä Suomen joukkueelle tehdyssä testissä oli väistämätön.

(Kaisa Varis hiihti pronssille naisten avausmatkalle, mutta koska hän ei kuulunut kärynneisiin. hän ei ilmeisestikään vielä silloin jostain syystä kuulunut dopattaviin hiihtäjiin. Tai sitten pitää keksiä joku uusi teoria.)


Mosqueran B-näytteen negatiivisuus on minulle kyllä iso paukku, sillä kyseessähän on elimistölle vieras molekyyli, minkä takia pitoisuudelle ei ole alarajaa eikä tarvita minkäänlaista tulkintaa.

----------


## equilibrium

Aamuisen Hesarin innoittamana, en voi olla postaamatta tätä linkkiä tänne:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V91UueNCCUw

----------


## VesaP

Valverde  hävinnyt viimeisenkin valitustien ja kahden vuoden panna tuli voimaan virallisesti:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/valv...s-final-appeal

----------


## vetooo

Rehellinen mies tämä Mosquera. Hän kiistää espanjalaismedian tiedot, että olisi saanut vapautuksen dopingepäilyistä.

http://road.cc/content/news/26785-mo...red-him-doping

----------


## idänihme

> Hemohes näkyi välittömästi kilpailun jälkeen otetussa testissä, mutta hävisi sen jälkeen nopeasti. Mutta siinä oli se mutta, että osa Hemohesistä oli sitoutunut rasvakudokseen, josta sitä muutamien päivien jälkeen normaalin aineenvaihdunnan seurauksena alkoi jälleen erittyä virtsaan - ja bingo!
> 
> Tämä siis selittäisi sen miksi esim. Virpi Kuitusen kultamitalikisan jälkeinen testi oli negatiivinen: hän ei ollut saanut plasmanlaajentajaa ennen sitä kisaa - sehän olisi ollut erinomaisen idiottimaista, kun tieto Isometsän kärystä oli jo saatu - mutta koska hän oli käyttänyt sitä ennen avausmatkaansa, käry siinä myöhemmässä Suomen joukkueelle tehdyssä testissä oli väistämätön.
> 
> (Kaisa Varis hiihti pronssille naisten avausmatkalle, mutta koska hän ei kuulunut kärynneisiin. hän ei ilmeisestikään vielä silloin jostain syystä kuulunut dopattaviin hiihtäjiin. Tai sitten pitää keksiä joku uusi teoria.)
> 
> 
> Mosqueran B-näytteen negatiivisuus on minulle kyllä iso paukku, sillä kyseessähän on elimistölle vieras molekyyli, minkä takia pitoisuudelle ei ole alarajaa eikä tarvita minkäänlaista tulkintaa.



Alleviivattuun: Eikös Varis sairastellut ennen niitä kisoja? Tuolloinhan saattaisi olla niin että hemoglobiini oli alhaalla ilman hemohessuiluakin. Saattoi siis hyvinkin vetää muita mömmöjä mutta plasmalaajentajalle ei välttämättä ollut tarvetta. Ei kai noista laajentajista niin paljon apua yksikseen ole vaan erityisesti siinä tapauksessa että ennen laajentajien käyttöä douppaa hemoglobiiniarvonsa yli sallitun rajan.

Jotkut aineethan hajoavat myös virtsanäytteessä ajan myötä, mutta kuuluuko tuo aina tähän gategoriaan?

----------


## kontio

> Ei kai noista laajentajista niin paljon apua yksikseen ole vaan erityisesti siinä tapauksessa että ennen laajentajien käyttöä douppaa hemoglobiiniarvonsa yli sallitun rajan.
> 
> Jotkut aineethan hajoavat myös virtsanäytteessä ajan myötä, mutta kuuluuko tuo aina tähän gategoriaan?



Itse asiassa kyllä siitä voi olla aika paljon hyötyä. Isompi (ja juoksevampi) verimassa ehkäisee nestehukkaa, ja oli siinä vielä jokin muukin etu mitä en nyt muista/loogisesti osaa päätellä.
Tuo nestehukka nyt ei 10km hiihdossa ehkä ole se kriittinen asia...

Yleensäkin iso verimassa on kestävyysharjoittelun suurimpia hyötyjä (no joo, ei kukaan verellä liikahda, keuhkot ja sydän+lihaksisto tietysti ensin), ja se alkaa pienentyä jos on parikin viikkoa telakalla.

----------


## Nailoni

No nyt Espanjalaiset saa päättää mitä Contadorille tuomitaan. Sen nyt arvaa miten siinäkin käy!

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Milloins siten lisenssin myöntäneen maan lajiliitto ei päättäisi?

----------


## viller

> No nyt Espanjalaiset saa päättää mitä Contadorille tuomitaan. Sen nyt arvaa miten siinäkin käy!



Siinä käy niin että CAS:issa nähdää.

----------


## Schöne Scheisse

> Alleviivattuun: Eikös Varis sairastellut ennen niitä kisoja? Tuolloinhan saattaisi olla niin että hemoglobiini oli alhaalla ilman hemohessuiluakin. Saattoi siis hyvinkin vetää muita mömmöjä mutta plasmalaajentajalle ei välttämättä ollut tarvetta. Ei kai noista laajentajista niin paljon apua yksikseen ole vaan erityisesti siinä tapauksessa että ennen laajentajien käyttöä douppaa hemoglobiiniarvonsa yli sallitun rajan.



Hyvin mahdollista, mutta muistikuvaa Variksen sairastelusta ei ole suuntaan eikä toiseen. 

Toinen selitys olisi se, että Variksen ei odotettu menestyvän vielä avausmatkalla (koska hän ei ollut ehtinyt toipua edellisvuoden olkapäävammastaan, mikä esti täysipainoisen pertsatyönnön) joten mahdollinen doping oli tarkoitus säästää viestiin ja kahdellekympille eikä siten tarvittu plasmanlaajentajaa alentamaan liian korkeaa hemoglobiiniarvoa. (Pronssimitali olisi siis tullut miltei vahingossa ja vaikeiden keliolosuhteiden ja tykkisuksiparin avustamana.)

Plasmanlaajentajasta on vissiä hyötyä nestehukan torjunnassa ja lämmönsäätelyssä kestävyyssuorituksen aikana, samoin kuin mahdollisesti jonkin verran hyötyä palautumisessa, mutta yleinen konsensus ainakin ulkomaalaisten kommentaattorien keskuudessa oli, että nämä hyödyt olivat niin pieniä, ettei niitä voi käyttää selittämään Hemohesin käyttöä.





> Jotkut aineethan hajoavat myös virtsanäytteessä ajan myötä, mutta kuuluuko tuo aina tähän gategoriaan?



Ymmärtääkseni nykyään on asetettu em. seikan huomioonottava takaraja B-näytteen tutkimiselle eli urheilija ei voi vitkuttelemalla lykätä tutkimusta niin kauan, että dopingaine hajoaisi tai pitoisuus laskisi. 

Variksen tapauksessa v. 2001 WADA:n testinäyte oli yhtä tuore kuin kiinnijäänneilläkin. Mosqueran tapauksessa joku käsittelyssä tai säilytyksessä tapahtunut voisi ehkä aiheuttaa B-näytteen muuttumisen negatiiviseksi, mutta en ole biokemisti (vaan kerroin yllä asian niin kuin muistan Timo Seppälän sen aikoinaan esittäneen).

----------


## viller

Seiväshyppääjä Salomäelle kolmen kuukauden kilpailukielto.

http://www.mtv3.fi/urheilu/yleisurhe...010/11/1222203

Säännöt on sääntöjä. Yleisurheilijan kilpailukielto syys-joulukuussa ei vaikuta juuri mihinkään.

----------


## Esko

> Seiväshyppääjä Salomäelle kolmen kuukauden kilpailukielto.
> 
> http://www.mtv3.fi/urheilu/yleisurhe...010/11/1222203
> 
> Säännöt on sääntöjä. Yleisurheilijan kilpailukielto syys-joulukuussa ei vaikuta juuri mihinkään.



 Säännöt ovat sääntöjä, mutta jos aineesta ei ole mitään hyötyä ja se on ADT:n listoista tarkistettu ja niiden mukaan ollut sallittu, niin kyllä purnaus on ymmärrettävää. Ja oli tuolla ainakin sellaiset vaikutukset, että mainitut kymppitonnin bonukset menivät, ja kun yksi kärytulos on alla, toinen virhe tietäisi uran loppumista. Toisaalta jos on mennyt apteekkiin ja pyytänyt lääkettä vaikuttavan aineen nimellä, eikä sitten ole osannut tarkistaa, oliko sen saadun ennestään tuntemattoman lääkkeen vaikuttava aine sitä mitä oli pyytänyt (ei ollut), niin kyllä vähän peiliinkin voi vilkaista.

 edit: Tarkennuksena ettei kukaan ymmärrä väärin, siis nyt tämän tuomion myötä on kärytulos alla, ennestään ei ollut.

----------


## kontio

Mun mielestä kohtuuttoman kova tuomio. 

Ihan nyt en ole selvillä aamulehden jutun luettuani mitä on luultu ja mitä on käytetty,mutta jos aine on sallittujen listalla niin väärä tuomio.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Varmaan vahinko, mutta Salomäen kommentti, että aine ei auttanut mitenkään tuntuu väärältä. Jos kerran diureetti poistaa nestettä, niin eikö ylöspäin lentäminen helpotu?  Kuivempi kroppa > nopeampi kiihtyvyys > suorituksen lyhyys ei kärsi nestevajeesta > nopeampi kiihtyvyys mahdollisesti suurempi tulonopeus montulle eli ei vaikutusta seipään taivutukseen > seipäällä kevyempi kuorma nostaa ylös taivaalle.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Siis miten helvetissä nämä asiat aina on huippu-urheilijoille niin vaikeita? Jos minä olisin sillä tasolla että olisi riski joutua dopingkontrolliin niin en söisi edes aspiriinia tarkastamalla asian ensiksi lääkäriltä. Eiköhän jokaisella huippu-urheilijalla ole liiton lääkärin numero pikavalinnassa kännykässä. Pelkkä soitto riittää.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Säännöt ovat sääntöjä, mutta jos _aineesta ei ole mitään hyötyä_ *ja se on ADT:n listoista tarkistettu ja niiden mukaan ollut sallittu, niin kyllä purnaus on ymmärrettävää.*



Aine paransi suorituskykyä poistamalla kipua - olkapään käyttö kuuluu oleellisesti lajiin  :Sarkastinen: 
Sitä markkinointi nimeä ei ole ADT:n listoilla - myydään eri nimellä täällä - ja vaikuttava aine on ollut kielletyissä. Toki hän oli testiä tehtäessä maininnut tuotenimen - luullut ilmeisesti käyttävänsä laillista särkylääkettä.
WADA:n sivuilta löytyvät parhaat tiedot siinä missä ostomaan antidopingsivustoilta paikalliset myyntinimikkeet.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> ...toinen virhe tietäisi uran loppumista...



Tuntematta lajia, niin tää on aika viihdyttävä pointti  :Leveä hymy:  Siis oikeesti; lajin kulurakenne tässä maassa..suorituspaikkoja sisällä ja ulkona lajinomaiseen-/lajiharjoitteluun on melko paljon, kukaan ei suolaa harjoituspaikkoja. Tai lumeta niitä  :Leveä hymy:  tai mitä vaan jos nyt vaikka vertaa pyöräilyyn ja sen kulurakenteeseen jos aiot nousta kv-tasolle

----------


## Esko

> Aine paransi suorituskykyä poistamalla kipua - olkapään käyttö kuuluu oleellisesti lajiin



Kipuahan se aine ei poistanut, vaan nestettä.  :Sarkastinen: 

 Listoja tosiaan oli useampia, kotimaasta saataville ja ulkomaisille valmisteille. Mutta siis se, että on ulkomailla vieraalla kielellä pyytänyt tiettyä ainetta sisältävää lääkettä, saa ennestään tuntemattoman paketin käteensä eikä sitten tarkista, että sisältääkö lääke edes sitä mitä pyysi (sallittu tai ei), menee kyllä lähinnä omaan piikkiin. Nythän piti saada särkylääkettä, mutta saikin diureettia. Indometasiini/indapamidi (Orion näyttää valmistavan diureettia tuotenimellä Indapamide, Salomäen saaman lääkkeen nimi oli Indapamida).

 Ehkä hispaani apteekkari oli katsonut, että urheilijan näköinen jannu ja kisat menossa, jotain suoritusta parantavaa se kuitenkin yrittää pyytää. Hymiö.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Ehkä hispaani apteekkari oli katsonut, että urheilijan näköinen jannu ja kisat menossa, jotain suoritusta parantavaa se kuitenkin yrittää pyytää. Hymiö.



Tai sitten näytti ihan normituristilta - valittaa kipua ja turvonnut palautusjuomista - ja antoi hoitoa vaivan aiheuttajaan vaivan sijasta.
Sitä pitää käyttää elektronista sanakirjaa - voi saada tilaamansa kahvikupillisien sijasta poliisit kahvilaan ja heiltä kyydin laitokselle  :Sarkastinen: 
Eikä tarvitse osata muuta kuin kirjoittaa suomea ja valita kohdemaan kieli  :Hymy:

----------


## brewster

Eikö noilla suomalaisilla huippu-urheilijoilla ole valmennusryhmässä lääkäriä jolta saa reseptit ja konsultaatiot. Vai onko niin että ne valmennuslääkärit osaa vaan määrätä douppingaineita. 
Että ylipäätänsä mennä ilman oma asiantuntemusta ostamaan jotakin jossain ulkomailla ihan sinisilmäisesti ja napsia sitä. Ei kai tuostakaan kessistä kaikkea kerrota julkisuuteen. Kunhan näytellään tyhmää. Diureetteja voi käyttää strategisesti urheilussa yhteen sun toiseen asiaan.

----------


## asb

> Seiväshyppääjä Salomäelle kolmen kuukauden kilpailukielto.
> 
> http://www.mtv3.fi/urheilu/yleisurhe...010/11/1222203




Roy Sentjens (http://www.roy-sentjens.com/) kertoo tunnustaessaan EPO-käryään: "Parkkeerasin autoni Barcelonan keskustaan, kävin kahdessa apteekissa ja puolen tunnin kuluttua olin ajamassa kotiin EPO:t taskussa."

 Barcelona on Euroopan doping-keskus, enkä usko Salomäen selityksiä pätkääkään. Ilman ADT:n kämmäilyä tuomio olisi ollut kohtuullisempi (pidempi).

----------


## teggeli

ADT:n listoista ei kyl kannatta tarkistaa mitään, ei oo ensimmäinen kerta kun siellä on virheitä. ADT:ssa tarvittais kyllä lisää huolellisuutta listoja tehdessä.

----------


## rhubarb

> Barcelona on Euroopan doping-keskus, enkä usko Salomäen selityksiä pätkääkään.



Tuo on kyllä ihan totta, viimeksikin kun kävin niin hotellin viereisessä apteekissa yritti farmaseutti tarjota testosteronia kun kyselin aurinkovoidetta.

----------


## Jman

> Barcelona on Euroopan doping-keskus, enkä usko Salomäen selityksiä pätkääkään. Ilman ADT:n kämmäilyä tuomio olisi ollut kohtuullisempi (pidempi).



Just... Että tarkoituksellisesti otti lääkettä, josta ei saa mitään hyötyä ja joka näkyy dopingtestissä? 

Mutta eniveis, harvinaisen sekava juttu: 

"Seiväshyppääjä Eemeli Salomäki  on kilpailukiellossa joulukuun 27. päivään asti dopingrikkeen takia.  Suomen urheiluliiton (SUL) hallitus asetti Salomäen tänään kolmen  kuukauden kilpailukieltoon.    Salomäki antoi* indometasiinia* sisältäneen testinäytteen Joensuun Eliittikisojen yhteydessä 21. elokuuta. 
   SUL:n ja Suomen antidopingtoimikunnan ADT:n selvitysten mukaan Salomäki  oli käyttänyt *Indapamida*-nimistä lääkettä olkapäävammansa hoitoon. Hän  oli kertonut lääkkeen käytöstä testin yhteydessä."

Eli tuo rangaistus tuli jostain aiemmasta indometasiinin(tulehduskipulääke) käytöstä, joka oli virheellisesti merkitty listaan sallituksi lääkkeeksi. Ei paranna suorituskykyä. 

Kyselyssä oli kertonut käyttäneensä Indapamida-nimistä lääkettä, jonka luuli sisältävän indometasiinia, vaikka todellisuudessa sisälsi indapamidi-nimistä vaikuttavaa ainetta, joka on diureetti. Joka on kielletty, mutta ei ainakaan Salomäen tapauksessa paranna suorityskykyä. Päinvastoin.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

>Jman

tosi hyvin tulkittu  :Leveä hymy: 

Jos diureetti kuivattaa vaikkapa 0,5-1 kg heikentämättä lihastonusta ja liihotat samalla alkuvauhdilla & lihastyöllä centin korkeammalle, niin saattaisiko käydä niin ettet hipaise rimaa?

Tulleeko patenttia?

----------


## Jman

> >Jman
> 
> tosi hyvin tulkittu 
> 
> Jos diureetti kuivattaa vaikkapa 0,5-1 kg heikentämättä lihastonusta ja liihotat samalla alkuvauhdilla & lihastyöllä centin korkeammalle, niin saattaisiko käydä niin ettet hipaise rimaa?
> 
> Tulleeko patenttia?



En tiedä, mutta itselläni on vain sellainen fiilis, että jos nestetasapaino ei ole kunnossa niin ei ihan siinä räjähtävimmässä iskussa silloin ole. Tai näin ainakin itsellä.

----------


## asb

> En tiedä, mutta itselläni on vain sellainen fiilis, että jos nestetasapaino ei ole kunnossa niin ei ihan siinä räjähtävimmässä iskussa silloin ole. Tai näin ainakin itsellä.



Kokeile: http://www.google.fi/search?q=diuretic+pole+vault
Feelin' lucky? http://www.polevaultpower.com/forum/...p?f=30&t=18726

Että googlella eka linkki vie seiväshyppyfoorumille, jossa pähkitään sallitun diureetin (kofeiini) vaikutusta suoritukseen.

Minä en juuri nyt luota tuohon sinun fiilikseesi.  :Hymy: 

Edit: Ja se toka linkki "Lim (Eun-ji, South Korea's record-holder in the women's pole vault) tested positive for the diuretics  hydrochlorothiazide and chlorothiazide during the same meet, the doping  watchdog said. She must forfeit the gold medal she won, too." Pysyn tiukasti mielipiteessäni.

----------


## asb

Dopingia siis vedetään Joensuun Eliittikisojen miesten seiväshyppyä ja Etelä-Korean mestaruuskisojen naisten seiväshyppyä varten.

"Ei yleisurheilussa mitään doping-ongelmaa ole. Ei ainakaan mitään laajaa."


Pahoittelen, jos kuulostan liian pessimistiseltä. Ehkä nämä ovat vain yksittäistapauksia.

----------


## viller

> Mutta eniveis, harvinaisen sekava juttu: 
> 
> "Seiväshyppääjä Eemeli Salomäki  on kilpailukiellossa joulukuun 27. päivään asti dopingrikkeen takia.  Suomen urheiluliiton (SUL) hallitus asetti Salomäen tänään kolmen  kuukauden kilpailukieltoon.    Salomäki antoi* indometasiinia* sisältäneen testinäytteen Joensuun Eliittikisojen yhteydessä 21. elokuuta. 
>    SUL:n ja Suomen antidopingtoimikunnan ADT:n selvitysten mukaan Salomäki  oli käyttänyt *Indapamida*-nimistä lääkettä olkapäävammansa hoitoon. Hän  oli kertonut lääkkeen käytöstä testin yhteydessä."



Lieneekö Hesarin jutussa tässä kohtaa virhe. Tuohan tosiaan tarkoittaisi että Salomäki olisi kärähtänyt juurikin siitä särkylääkkeestä (indomatesiini) jota yritti ostaa parseloonalaisesta apteekista eikä suinkaan siitä nesteenpoistolääkkeestä jota sieltä sai.

ADT:n Timo Seppälän mukaan ADT:n lääkelistalla Indapamide on (virheellisesti) merkitty sallituksi ja seuraavalla rivillä Indapamidi kielletyksi.

----------


## Risto Koivunen

> Tuo on kyllä ihan totta, viimeksikin kun kävin niin hotellin viereisessä apteekissa yritti farmaseutti tarjota testosteronia kun kyselin aurinkovoidetta.



Ehkäpä apteekkari vain tuumasi että et ollut riittävän miehekkään näköinen, ja arveli että pieni testosteroni-lisä voisi auttaa?  :Cool:

----------


## Jman

> Kokeile: http://www.google.fi/search?q=diuretic+pole+vault
> Feelin' lucky? http://www.polevaultpower.com/forum/...p?f=30&t=18726
> 
> Että googlella eka linkki vie seiväshyppyfoorumille, jossa pähkitään sallitun diureetin (kofeiini) vaikutusta suoritukseen.
> 
> Minä en juuri nyt luota tuohon sinun fiilikseesi. 
> 
> Edit: Ja se toka linkki "Lim (Eun-ji, South Korea's record-holder in the women's pole vault) tested positive for the diuretics  hydrochlorothiazide and chlorothiazide during the same meet, the doping  watchdog said. She must forfeit the gold medal she won, too." Pysyn tiukasti mielipiteessäni.



No noiden diureettien sivuvaikutuksiin kuuluvat juuri nuo mitä omat fiilikseni ovat olleet esim. treenatessa liiallisen kahvinjuonnin jälkeen.

*Side-Effects of Diuretics* 


Dehydration*Hypotension (low blood pressure)* Muscle CrampsElectrolyte disturbances (alterations in the levels of electrolytes such as sodium, potassium and chloride)*Side-Effects of Diuretics* Dehydration*Muscle weakness* Seizures (or fits/convulsions)Gout (caused by a build-up of uric acid)*Fatigue*

Edelleen on vaikea uskoa, että joku saisi tuosta aineesta mitään merkittävää hyötyä. (Kuten myöskin SUL ja ADT ovat todenneet) Noh, kaikki on toki mahdollista ja ei ole mitään käsitystä seiväshypystä lajina.

----------


## asb

> Edelleen on vaikea uskoa, että joku saisi tuosta aineesta mitään merkittävää hyötyä. (Kuten myöskin SUL ja ADT ovat todenneet) Noh, kaikki on toki mahdollista ja ei ole mitään käsitystä seiväshypystä lajina.



Millä annostuksella nuo sivuvaikutukset ilmenevät?

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

Eihän diureetteja tarvitse käyttää  niin paljon että ollaan "haittavaikutusten" piirissä. Luulisi että korkeushyppääjät on keksinyt myös ulostuslääkkeet joita saattavat ottaa ennen kisaa jotta ei sitten turhaan aamukakat ja -pisut haittaa suoritusta ylinmääräisen massan muodossa. Kun kuitenkin huippumallitkin käyttää kyseisiä aineita jotta ei hoikka masu pömpötä muotinäytöksessä niin miksi ei sitten urheilijat.

----------


## brewster

En nyt asiasta juuri mitään tiedä mutta eikös diureeteilla voi vaikuttaa myös varsinaisten vaikkapa anabolien näkyvyyteen douppingtesteissä. Keppihyppääjillä epäilemättä lihasvoimalla ja sen kasvattamisella on vaikutusta tuloksiin. Melkoisia lihaskimppuja.

----------


## YT

> En nyt asiasta juuri mitään tiedä mutta eikös diureeteilla voi vaikuttaa myös varsinaisten vaikkapa anabolien näkyvyyteen douppingtesteissä.



Kyllä voi. Siksi ne alunperin kielleettiinkin. Niitä kun popsii ja juo paljon vettä, niin kusi laimenee ja pitoisuudet pienenee.

----------


## Olli-Pekka Manninen

Tossa pari vuotta sitten eräs jamppa kertoi että on sellaista lääkettä joka esti pisun muodostumisen eli aineen avulla pystyi keräämään nestettä elimistöön. Tankkaus sen avulla sitten helpottui, varsinkin kuumina päivinä, kun kropassa oli ylimääräistä nestettä. Ei haitannut hikoilu eikä juomapullojen mahduttaminen pyörään muodostunut ongelmaksi.

En sitten tiedä onko kiellettyjen aineiden listalla mutta ainaskin hät hätää tuntuisi että aika vaarallista kun vesimyrkytykseen voi kuolla.

----------


## Risto Koivunen

> En sitten tiedä onko kiellettyjen aineiden listalla mutta ainaskin hät hätää tuntuisi että aika vaarallista kun vesimyrkytykseen voi kuolla.



Sen lisäksi tuo taitaisi estää urean luonnollisen poistumisen elimistöstä, mikä ei myöskään liene kauhean terveellistä.

----------


## vetooo

Poliisi on tehnyt ratsian The Shack -tallin ukrainalaisajaja Jaroslav Popovitshin asuntoon Italiassa ja takavarikoinut vielä tuntemattoman määrän erilaista materiaalia. Vielä ei tiedetä, liittyykö kotietsintä jollain tavoin Lance Armstrongin dopingtutkimuksiin. Kysymys kuuluukin, miten ihmeessä Armstrongilla olisi tekemistä ratsian kanssa.

EDIT: Cyclingnewsin juttu Popovitsh-ratsiasta.

----------


## Tuomas

> Siis miten helvetissä nämä asiat aina on huippu-urheilijoille niin vaikeita? Jos minä olisin sillä tasolla että olisi riski joutua dopingkontrolliin niin en söisi edes aspiriinia tarkastamalla asian ensiksi lääkäriltä. Eiköhän jokaisella huippu-urheilijalla ole liiton lääkärin numero pikavalinnassa kännykässä. Pelkkä soitto riittää.



Kerrotko mulle Suomen Pyöräilyunionin lääkärin nimen ja yhteystiedot?

----------


## A.A

> Siis miten helvetissä nämä asiat aina on huippu-urheilijoille niin vaikeita? Jos minä olisin sillä tasolla että olisi riski joutua dopingkontrolliin niin en söisi edes aspiriinia tarkastamalla asian ensiksi lääkäriltä. Eiköhän jokaisella huippu-urheilijalla ole liiton lääkärin numero pikavalinnassa kännykässä. Pelkkä soitto riittää.



Minullakin on riski joutua dopingkontrolliin ja syön kaiken mitä joku suosittelee :No huh!:

----------


## YT

Sairaana ei kannata kilpailla ja terveenä ei tarvitse lääkkeitä.

----------


## Laeski

> Minullakin on riski joutua dopingkontrolliin ja syön kaiken mitä joku suosittelee



Sama homma, harrastan jotain lajia SM-tasolla (ei eritellä tällä foorumilla sen tarkemmin...) Juuri luin Salomäen tapauksessa, kuinka Timo Seppälä mainitsi Vicksin nenätipat tuotteena, joka joissain maissa sisältää jotakin kiellettyä piristettyä. No kotona on juurikin Vicksin nenätippoja ameriikoista ostettuna, enpä tiedä onko kiellettyä vai ei, mutta mietinpä vain että onni että ei ole sellaista flunssaa että olisi tullut tuota käytettyä (siis vaimo osti vaimoihinsa vai oliko se talonmies kumminkin)

----------


## NoNo

no niin :
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/wada...d-meat-defence

Kuka oli se kokki joka pisti lihaan mausteita väärästä purkista ? Vai olisko kuitenkin tietoisemmasta käytöstä kyse ?

----------


## Soolo

mitäköhän tästä seuraa?

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/dopi...eeting-in-lyon

----------


## vetooo

Landis on antanut pienen tauon jälkeen haastatteluita. Tuttua ja turvallista US Postalin dopingläppää ja UCI:n korruptiokeskeisyyttä. Uutena asiana Landis mainitsee klenbuterolin käytön yleisyyden ammattilaisten keskuudessa.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/land...mon-in-peloton
*
* * * * **

WADA: Olemme valmiina viemään Contador-casen CAS:iin.

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/65...is-biased.aspx

----------


## VesaP

HAH HAH... Espanjan pyöräliitto "puhdistaa" mainettaan ja kerrankin antaa dopingkäryn ja kokonaisena 2 vuoden settinä vielä!

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/asta...ort-infraction

Ainut vitsi että tuo kaveri lopetti uransa vuosi sitten...  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 

Olisiko Igor poika kannattanut antaa jo olla rauhassa eläkepäivillään ja antaa se 2 vuotta vaikkapa Mr Contadorille?

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Olisiko taktinen. Nyt ei voida sanoa, että he eivät rankaise omiaan kunnolla. Seuraavalle annetaan ehkä miedompi, ehkä ei. Kuitenkin voidaan osoittaa, että järjestelmä on käytössä ja tuomiot vaihtelevat rikkeen vakavuudesta riippuen.

----------


## petri ok

Ranskan polliisi pidättänyt joitain amatööri- ja ammattilaispolkupyöräilijöitä doping-iskussa Normandiassa
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/fren...on-in-normandy





> Officers from the Office Central de Lutte contre les Atteintes à  l’Environnement et à la Santé Publique (OCLAESP) apparently carried out  the operation on Tuesday morning, dismantling a trafficking ring of  suppliers and users

----------


## Markku Silvenius

http://yle.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/2010/1...n_2201501.html

Korkeaa moraalia ja hyvällä sykkeellä hei  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## vetooo

> Ranskan polliisi pidättänyt joitain amatööri- ja ammattilaispolkupyöräilijöitä doping-iskussa Normandiassa
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/fren...on-in-normandy



Ulkomaalaisten pyöräilysivustojen mukaan tutkinnoissa ei ole mukana ammattilaispyöräilijöitä. En ole tutustunut jupakkaan tarkemmin, mutta näin muistelen lukeneeni, ettei prokuskeja ole jäänyt haaviin. Tai sitten heitä ei yksinkertaisesti ole, sillä Ranska on 2000-luvulla ollut yksi dopingin kehitysmaista. Käryjä on tullut erittäin harvoin. Patonkipoikien kilpalullinen menestys on ollut sen verran heikkoa 2000-luvulla, että sekin viittaa varsin puhtaaseen fransesöö-pyöräilyyn.

----------


## vetooo

Tohtori Fuentes on toheloinut jälleen d-rintamalla. Civil Guardilla on menossa tutkimukset jupakasta, josta käytetään nimeä Operaatio Vinttikoira (engl. Operation Greyhound). Vyyhdessä on mainittu mm. naisten 3 000 metrin estejuoksun hallitseva maailmanmestari Marta Dominguez.




> The Spanish Guardia Civil has reportedly carried out a major  investigation into doping in athletics, with Dr Eufemiano Fuentes one of  those arrested.
> 
> Also named in _El Pais_' report are steeplechase runner Marta  Domínguez Palencia and coaches César Pérez and Manuel Pascua Piqueras.  Domínguez, was world champion in the 3000 steeplechase in 2009 and won  silver at the 2010 European athletic championships in Barcelona. She  recently announced that she was pregnant but promised to compete in the  London 2012 Olympics.



http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/dr-f...-investigation


_Kerrankin koskee jotain muita kuin ammattilaispyöräilijöitä._

----------


## viller

> Tohtori Fuentes on toheloinut jälleen d-rintamalla. Civil Guardilla on menossa tutkimukset jupakasta, josta käytetään nimeä Operaatio Vinttikoira (engl. Operation Greyhound). Vyyhdessä on mainittu mm. naisten 3 000 metrin estejuoksun Euroopan mestari Marta Dominguez.
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/dr-f...-investigation
> 
> 
> _Kerrankin koskee jotain muita kuin ammattilaispyöräilijöitä._



http://yle.fi/urheilu/lajit/muut/201...n_2207504.html

Ylen jutun mukaan Luis Leon Sanchez on jotenkin sotkettu tähän touhuun.

----------


## sianluca

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/coni...rnuccis-family koko perhe pannaan samalla, kaikihan syövät samaa sapuskaa..

----------


## vetooo

> http://yle.fi/urheilu/lajit/muut/201...n_2207504.html
> 
> Ylen jutun mukaan Luis Leon Sanchez on jotenkin sotkettu tähän touhuun.



Tämä on YLE:ltä taas täyttä hevon p*skaa. Kyseessä on Alberto León, entinen MTB-kuski - *EI* siis Luis Leon Sanchez.

----------


## viller

> Tämä on YLE:ltä taas täyttä hevon p*skaa. Kyseessä on Alberto León, entinen MTB-kuski - *EI* siis Luis Leon Sanchez.



Hahaa loistavaa. 

Virhe on tainnut sattua jossain uutistoimistossa. Luin saman uutisen päivällä MTV3:n sivuilta ja jo silloin jäi tuo Luis Leon Sanchezin nimi mieleen. Sittemmin se on poistettu MTV3:n jutusta.

----------


## VesaP

Cyclingnewssin juttu aiheesta:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/oper...n-leons-fridge

Siis jumaleisson, taas Fuentes, ja tälläkertaa siskokin mukana. Eikö ne saa tuolla näitä tyyppejä aisoihin? Linnaan kymmeneksi vuodeksi, niin saakeli johan loppuu sähkö jääkaapeista ja veret seisahtuu!  :Vihainen:

----------


## vetooo

> Cyclingnewssin juttu aiheesta:
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/oper...n-leons-fridge
> 
> Siis jumaleisson, taas Fuentes, ja tälläkertaa siskokin mukana. Eikö ne saa tuolla näitä tyyppejä aisoihin? Linnaan kymmeneksi vuodeksi, niin saakeli johan loppuu sähkö jääkaapeista ja veret seisahtuu!



Jos Piirainen on Suomessa komppanianpäällikkö (kapteeni), niin onko Dr. Fuentes Espanjassa rykmentin (eversti) tai divisioonan komentaja (kenraali)? Dr. Ferrari on Italiassa lähellä marsalkan titteliä. 

Uskomatonta meininkiä Espanjassa. Ylipäätänsä se, että Guardia Civil jopa tutkii tällaisia asioita. Kaikki vitteet olivat ilmassa jo Operaatio Puerton 2006 jälkeen, mutta nyt asioille saatiin lopullinen vahvistus. Fuentes on kovan luokan tekijä d-asioissa. Tai gynekologi niin kuin hänen tarkka lääketieteellinen toimialansa ilmoitetaan. Kannattaa ostaa Fuentesilta pyöräilyyn liittyviä harjoitusvinkkejä n. 7 000 eurolla, vai mitä Frank Schleck?

Ferrarin asiakkaat saattoivat legendan mukaan maksella tohtorille puolet vuotuisesta palkastaan, jotta menestykseen edellyttämät d-aineet saatiin pumpattua kehoon. Fuentesin asiakaskunnan voisi arvioida hyvin laajaksi, johon ei kuulu pelkästään tällaisten marginaalilajien (pyöräily ja yleisuheilu) urheilijoita.

----------


## VesaP

Tämä on nyt muotia, saada siis Clenbuterol tartunta "huonosta" lihasta.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/rudy...or-clenbuterol

Milloinkahan joku keksii että synteettistä epoa on jossain sisäfileessä....

Edit:

Keksin täydellisen suunnitelman...

1) Ostat kaksi kuuria EPOa.
2) Ostat lehmän.
3) Piikität itsellesi yhden EPO kuurin.
4) Piikität loput epot tuohon onnetomaan luontokappaleeseen.
5) Voitat Tourin
6) Jäät kiinni dopingtestissä.
7) Väität olevasi syytön ja taistelet loppuun asti syyttömyytesi puolesta
8) Väität että söit lihaa tilalta X. Tämä tila on sinun kaverisi. Roudaat tuon kohdan 4 lehmän kaverisi pihalle.
9) UCI tulee ja testaa ko lehmän. Kaveri sanoo että oli mulla toinenkin lehmä mutta se meni lihoiksi jollekin pyöräilijälle.
10) UCI huomaa että lehmä on täynnä synteettistä epoa.
11) Sinut vapautetaan kilpailemaan ja saat 2 000 000 euron kipukorvaukset menetystä kunniasta.
12) Vedät armottomat kännit noilla palkintorahoilla ja naurat partaasi kuinka vitun tolloja kaikki ovat.

Ideaa saa käyttää vapaasti...

----------


## asb

Paavo Puurunen, hemoglobiini 180. Olympiatason urheilija ei osaa juoda riittävästi korkean paikan harjoitteluleirillä...

http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/artikkeli/L.../1135262432218

----------


## vetooo

> TEdit:
> 
> Keksin täydellisen suunnitelman...
> 
> 1) Ostat kaksi kuuria EPOa.
> 2) Ostat lehmän.
> 3) Piikität itsellesi yhden EPO kuurin.
> 4) Piikität loput epot tuohon onnetomaan luontokappaleeseen.
> 5) Voitat Tourin
> ...



Hahaha  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  Vedet silmissä tuli naurettua tälle! Kiitos VesaP perjantaiaamupäivän piristyksestä!  :Hymy:

----------


## rhubarb

Asiaan hieman liittyen IAAF tuo biologisen passin myös yleisurheilijoille.

----------


## A.A

> Keksin täydellisen suunnitelman...
> 
> 1) Ostat kaksi kuuria EPOa.
> 2) Ostat lehmän.
> 3) ...
> 10) UCI huomaa että lehmä on täynnä synteettistä epoa.
> 11) Sinut vapautetaan kilpailemaan ja saat 2 000 000 euron kipukorvaukset menetystä kunniasta.
> 12) Vedät armottomat kännit noilla palkintorahoilla ja naurat partaasi kuinka vitun tolloja kaikki ovat.



Ja siten lehmäkin saa elää pidempään kuin normaalisti, ja sen lisäksi se on koko laitumen nopein...

----------


## Scott68

> Ja siten lehmäkin saa elää pidempään kuin normaalisti, ja sen lisäksi se on koko laitumen nopein...



Vielä jos sen saa opetettua ajamaan pyörällä, voi menestyä naisten sarjoissa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Risto Koivunen

> Vielä jos sen saa opetettua ajamaan pyörällä, voi menestyä naisten sarjoissa

----------


## asb

"Landis wore a wire, recorded video footage to implicate Michael Ball in doping investigation"

----------


## VesaP

Joku portugalilainen kärähtänyt eposta:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/port...sitive-for-epo

----------


## wanderer

> Olympiatason urheilija ei osaa juoda riittävästi korkean paikan harjoitteluleirillä...



Tuo on ihan oikea ongelma niille, joilla Hb on luonnostaan korkea. Treenaa korkeassa ilmanalassa, joka saa aikaan Hb:n nousua ja lisäksi kuivumista. No big deal, turha mussuttaa. Tuo pelkkä Hb:n seuraaminen on vanhanaikaista ja epätasa-arvoista johtuen erilaisista luonnollisista Hb-arvoista eikä se kerro mitään epon ja/tai veritankkauksen käytöstä. Sen mittaaminen vaan sattuu olemaan helppoa, nopeaa ja halpaa.

----------


## YT

> Tuo on ihan oikea ongelma niille, joilla Hb on luonnostaan korkea. Treenaa korkeassa ilmanalassa, joka saa aikaan Hb:n nousua ja lisäksi kuivumista. No big deal, turha mussuttaa. Tuo pelkkä Hb:n seuraaminen on vanhanaikaista ja epätasa-arvoista johtuen erilaisista luonnollisista Hb-arvoista eikä se kerro mitään epon ja/tai veritankkauksen käytöstä. Sen mittaaminen vaan sattuu olemaan helppoa, nopeaa ja halpaa.



Jos on luonnostaan korkea hemoglobiini, voi hakea kansainväliseltä lajiliitolta poikkeusluvan. Miksihän nämä veijarit ei käytä sitä mahdollisuutta?

----------


## xtrainer80

Doping-uutisia vaihteeksi maastopyöräilystä:

*"Maastopyöräilijälle ennätyspitkä kilpailukielto"

 "Itävaltalainen maastopyöräilijä Robert Kircher on saanut kahdeksan  vuoden kilpailukiellon dopingrikkomuksista. Kyseessä on pisin  itävaltalaisurheilijalle koskaan määrätty kilpailukielto.

* *Kircher todettiin syylliseksi dopingaineiden tilaamiseen, myyntiin ja  hallussapitoon. Itävallan antidoping-toimisto Nada ei ole kertonut  millaisista dopingaineista on kyse. * 
* Nadan mukaan Kircher, 33, myönsi poliisikuulusteluissa myyneensä  dopingaineita muille urheilijoille. Myöhemmin hän perui tunnustuksensa".* 


http://uutiset.msn.hs.fi/urheilu/pyo.../1135262524542



E: Ja tämä sai "kunnian" olla tuhannes viesti.

----------


## vetooo

Madridin pyöräilyliiton puheenjohtajan Javier Fernandezin osallisuutta johonkin dopingvyyhteen selvitellään parhaillaan. Contador on (luonnollisesti) ehtinyt kiistää kaikki kytkennät paikallisen liiton johtajaan. Contador asuu Madridin kupeessa sijaitsevassa Pintossa.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cont...doping-suspect

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Jos on luonnostaan korkea hemoglobiini, voi hakea kansainväliseltä lajiliitolta poikkeusluvan. Miksihän nämä veijarit ei käytä sitä mahdollisuutta?



Osalla se luonnostaan kehittyy vasta kansainvälisen menestyksen toivon myötä  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Tuomas

> Jos on luonnostaan korkea hemoglobiini, voi hakea kansainväliseltä lajiliitolta poikkeusluvan. Miksihän nämä veijarit ei käytä sitä mahdollisuutta?



Juu, voi kyllä hakea. Tiedätkö millainen prosessi, vaatimukset ja kulupolitiikka? Ei ole ihan niin yksinkertaista kuin kansallisen tason ADT-erivapaus. Niin ja todistusvelvollisuus, labrakäynnit tietyssä syklissä, lääkärikannanotot, tutkimusten aikaiset dopingtestit (manipulaation varalta) , urheilijan vastuulla. Kummelin sanoin "Artisti maksaa!". 

Sitten kun olet karanteenissa, niin ainakin joskus mutuilisin UCI:n lähimmän labran joka karanteenin saattoi purkaa sijaita Manner-Euroopassa...arvatkaa kuka sinnekin tehtävät teoreettiset käynnit olisi vaikka Suomesta kustantanut? AH:n viiden päivän karanteeni ja kisapaikalla uudet kokeet kuulostaa onneksi urheilijaystävällisemmältä kuin muinoinen UCI-käytäntö pyöräilyssä.

Veritestithän sitä pitäisi ottaa jos hkr ja hb arvot paukkuu yli, mutta kun esim. täysi kilpailutesti (veri ja virtsa) maksaa Suomessa pelkiltä tutkimuskuluiltaan (ulkopuolinen laboratorio, Yhtyneet Laboratoriot) n. 400 euroa. Siihen päälle sitten ADT:n tai lajiliiton testauskulut (henkilöstö, matkat, testilaitteisto yms.) niin ihan nappikaupasta ei ole kyse vastoin kuin liki jokaisen kouluterkkarin huoneesta löytyvän hb-koneen käyttökulut ja investoinnit. Niin ja tietty se että se oikea testi ei hoidu tuloksineen minuutissa kisa-aamuna  :Leveä hymy:  . 

Lajiliiton kannaltahan ns. turvarajat ovat hyvä ja halpa keino pitää "valvontaa". Valitettavasti oikean testauksen ollen kuitenkin sen verran harvinaisempaa, että tilanne voi mahdollistaa luontaisesti alhaiset hb ja hkr arvot omaavan hiihtäjän, pyssyhiihtäjän tai pyöräilijän vilpilliset keinot veriarvojen "parantamiseksi". Luontaisesti korkeat arvot omaava urheilija sen sijaan voi joutua tekemään kompromisseja harjoittelun tai valmistautumisen kanssa, mikäli ei omaa lajiliiton lupaa raja-arvot ylittäviin veriarvoihin, mutta on "vaarassa" joutua veriarvojen "turvakokeeseen".

Lajiliittojen pitäisi siirtää em testit ADT:n / Wadan huoleksi, niin olisi selkeä ja toimiva järjestelmä asiassa poikkeulupineen / erivapauksineen...

ADT:hän meillä leijonanosan testeistä teettääkin.

http://www.antidoping.fi/view.cfm?pa...7-2A86541DAD89

----------


## YT

seli seli.

----------


## OJ

Poikkeusluvan hakeminen maksaa tietenkin niin paljon, että urheilijoiden ja lajiliittojen mielestä on parempi ottaa näitä lieviä käryjä. Korkeanpaikan leirit ovat sitävastoin niin edukkaita, että esimerkiksi nesteytyksen voi vaikka vedellä vähän reisille. 

Nimimerkki: hematokriitti 48% ja Hb alle 150

----------


## Yuggas

Hollannin maastopyörämestarikin syönyt epäpuhdasta lihaa. Kylläpä näitä nyt on.. herätys karjankasvattajat.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/van-...or-clenbuterol

----------


## VesaP

> Hollannin maastopyörämestarikin syönyt epäpuhdasta lihaa. Kylläpä näitä nyt on.. herätys karjankasvattajat.



Mistä johtuu että kaikki HUIPUT kärähtää nyt huonosta lihasta johtuviin clenbuterolkäryihin? Eivätkö tavikset syö lihaa ollenkaan? Eikö taviksilta testata kuin epot ja muut? Onko kaikki nuo huomanneet että voi vetää sitä ja olla saamatta tuomiota kun vetoaa vain pahaan lihaan? Vai pahin skenaario, tuo toimii maskiagenttina jollekin megamyrkylle, tyyliin taas kerran uuden polven epolle.  :Sekaisin: 

Tuokin tyyppi vakuuttaa syyttömyyttään ja tunnustaa tekevänsä kaiken puhdistaakseen maineensa. Seuraavaksi se varmaan roudaa tunetetun lehmän serkulleen Juan Machados Seniorille Mexicoon...

----------


## Timi

http://www.radsport-news.com/sport/sportnews_66958.htm

Joser Kuglerille napsahti kaksi vuotta kilpailukieltoa. En kovin hyvin tunne dopingpykäliä, mutta Kugler oli siis Humanplasmassa käynyt ottamassa omaa verta talteen. 

Vuonna 2005 oli otettu verta talteen, mutta sitä ei oltu ikinä käytetty. Tästä huolimatta 2 vuotta pannaa napsahti.

----------


## jvp

Dopingvyyhti laajenee Espanjassa - pidätetty valmentaja paljasti uusia nimiä

D-vitamiinin suosio Espanjassa pysyy kovana.

----------


## Yuggas

Ehkä väärä ketju, mutta mikä hemmetti SS:n kommentissa on ideana...

Espanjan pyöräilyliitto on jo tehnyt itsestään pellen ja nyt pyöräilijät jatkaa samalla linjalla.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/sanc...tour-de-france

Äkkinäisempi vetelis semmosia johtopäätöksiä, että poijilla saattaa olla sama lihakauppias. No ei vaan, mutta jokin tarkoitus SS:n kommentoinnilla lienee.

----------


## petri ok

> Ehkä väärä ketju, mutta mikä hemmetti SS:n kommentissa on ideana...
> 
> Espanjan pyöräilyliitto on jo tehnyt itsestään pellen ja nyt pyöräilijät jatkaa samalla linjalla.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/sanc...tour-de-france
> 
> Äkkinäisempi vetelis semmosia johtopäätöksiä, että poijilla saattaa olla sama lihakauppias. No ei vaan, mutta jokin tarkoitus SS:n kommentoinnilla lienee.



Todennäkösemmin sinä et usko hyvästä ystävästäsi sitä että hän olisi täysi huijari. Ihan samaan tapaa raha pitää huolen, että SAxoBank tukee Albertoa ja ilmoittelee häntä uusiin kisoihin.

Vaan ootellaan CAS:n päätöstä oliko AC SYYLLINEN vai syytön.Taisin tässä kappaleessa ilmaista mielipiteeni, mutta niin ettei sitä kukaan huomaa :Vink:

----------


## kh74

> Vuonna 2005 oli otettu verta talteen, mutta sitä ei oltu ikinä käytetty. Tästä huolimatta 2 vuotta pannaa napsahti.



Juu ikinä ei ollu mitään käyttäny. Vähän vaan verta käyny piruuttaan pussiin varastoimassa kun muuten vaan tykkää siitä.  :Leveä hymy: 

Mun mielestäni nää tapaukset on doping "käryjä" vahvempia osoituksia vilpistä, ja näissä vois vaikka harkita elinikäistä pannaa. Jossain clenbuterolitesteissä on kuitenkin olemassa pieni mahdollisuus virheeseen tai tahattomaan altistumiseen ja 2v on niissä sopiva.

----------


## petri ok

> Juu ikinä ei ollu mitään käyttäny. Vähän vaan verta käyny piruuttaan pussiin varastoimassa kun muuten vaan tykkää siitä. 
> 
> Mun mielestäni nää tapaukset on doping "käryjä" vahvempia osoituksia vilpistä, ja näissä vois vaikka harkita elinikäistä pannaa. Jossain clenbuterolitesteissä on kuitenkin olemassa pieni mahdollisuus virheeseen tai tahattomaan altistumiseen ja 2v on niissä sopiva.



Nää tapaukset menee douppauksen yrityksen piikkiin, rangaistus sama kuin douppauksessa, toisaalta testien välttely kuin Rasmussen, nää kolme tapausta on yhtä pahoja. Siis sama rangaistus. Toki kaikkeahan mustakin on johonkin arkistoitu, se vaan kuuluuko ne douppaussääntöihin?

----------


## Timi

> Juu ikinä ei ollu mitään käyttäny. Vähän vaan verta käyny piruuttaan pussiin varastoimassa kun muuten vaan tykkää siitä. 
> 
> Mun mielestäni nää tapaukset on doping "käryjä" vahvempia osoituksia vilpistä, ja näissä vois vaikka harkita elinikäistä pannaa. Jossain clenbuterolitesteissä on kuitenkin olemassa pieni mahdollisuus virheeseen tai tahattomaan altistumiseen ja 2v on niissä sopiva.



Niin, en tarkoittanutkaan, ettei tässä olisi ollut kyse dopingaikomuksista ja varmasti sitä on käytettykin, mutta ihmettelin vaan, että pelkillä veripusseilla napsahtaa tuomio. 

Itävallassa oli jouluna annettu tuomio Robert Kircherille. 8 vuotta napsahti dopingaineiden hallussapidosta sekä välittämisestä. Aika kova kakku 33-vuotiaalle maastopyöräilijälle. Kleine Zeitungin artikkelissa oli maininta, että Kircher yrittää saada tuomion vielä kumotuksi, mutta jos ei saa niin lopettaa urheilu-uransa, mutta jatkaa pyöräilyn parissa. Mitenkä tuollaisen kilpailukiellon aikana voi esim. pyörittää omaa tiimiä tms?

----------


## kh74

> varmasti sitä on käytettykin, mutta ihmettelin vaan, että pelkillä veripusseilla napsahtaa tuomio.



On sitä pelkillä tekstareillakin tuomion saanut. Nää on hyviä todisteita dopen käytöstä, ihan yhtä hyviä ellei parempia kuin positiivinen näyte, eikä ainakaan voi olla "vahinko".





> mutta jos ei saa niin lopettaa urheilu-uransa, mutta jatkaa pyöräilyn parissa. Mitenkä tuollaisen kilpailukiellon aikana voi esim. pyörittää omaa tiimiä tms?



Ei kai mitenkään, mutta voihan sitä toimia pyöräilyn parissa olematta kilpaurheilun piirissä. Oma pyöräliike, pyörätehtaalle tuotekehitykseen, tai joku virka pyöräilyn suunnitteluun liittyen esimerkiksi.

----------


## Mr.Auer

> Paavo Puurunen, hemoglobiini 180. Olympiatason urheilija ei osaa juoda riittävästi korkean paikan harjoitteluleirillä...
> 
> http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/artikkeli/L.../1135262432218



Tuo pelkkä hemoglobiini ei ole kyllä yksinään osoitus dopingista. Tai sitten joku on lisäilly mun kaurapuuroihini EPOa jo lapsesta saakka. Oma hemoglobiini on aina ollut välillä 170-180, viimeksi mitattaessa 178. Mullakin vois olla ongelmia jos kilpaurheilua harrastaisi...

Toki on aivan eri asia jos se yhtäkkiä nousee huomattavasti, enkä sinänsä ota tuohon kantaa.

----------


## kh74

> Tuo pelkkä hemoglobiini ei ole kyllä yksinään osoitus dopingista. Tai sitten joku on lisäilly mun kaurapuuroihini EPOa jo lapsesta saakka. Oma hemoglobiini on aina ollut välillä 170-180, viimeksi mitattaessa 178. Mullakin vois olla ongelmia jos kilpaurheilua harrastaisi...
> 
> Toki on aivan eri asia jos se yhtäkkiä nousee huomattavasti, enkä sinänsä ota tuohon kantaa.



Mulla oli muistaakseni joskus hematokriitti 49 ja hemoglobiini 168. Sitten taas toisella kertaa 42 ja 140jotain. Kovasti vaihtelee luonnostaankin, että yksittäisen testin mukaan ei voi sanoa mitään.

Jossain tais olla juttua että pyöräilijöillä on nykyään biologisen passin myötä niiiiiiiiiin tasaiset ja hyvin käyttäytyvät veriarvot että se edellyttää järjestelmällistä manipulointia kun normaalisti veriarvot sahais ylösalas enemmän.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## samppa1

Hyvä juttu minusta että huijarit saadaan kiinni. Mutta kun esim. Pelizzotilla veriarvot heittelehtivät, niin se ei aina ole osoitus tietenkään dopingin käytöstä.

----------


## viller

Dopingtouhuihin liitetty entinen maastopyöräilijä Alberto Leon on tehnyt itsemurhan
http://velonews.competitor.com/2011/...reports_155162

----------


## vetooo

> Dopingtouhuihin liitetty entinen maastopyöräilijä Alberto Leon on tehnyt itsemurhan
> http://velonews.competitor.com/2011/...reports_155162



On niin monta tositarinaa, miten tämä pyöräilyn d-systeemi on ajanut polkijoita umpikujaan. Valitettavan monessa tapauksessa umpikujasta ei ole ollut ulospääsyä (mm. caset Pantani, JM Jimenez). Vaihtoehtoisesti umpikujan päässä onkin häämöttänyt pienen pieni tunneli, mutta raskas henkinen painolasti on aiheuttanut terveyden menetyksen (caset Hamilton, Ullrich). Mitenkään herra AC:ta puolustelematta, niin hän on kertonut pahoista univaikeuksista ja harventuneesta hiusmäärästä äärettömän kovan stressin takia. D-peikon pitääkin olla ilkeä, mutta en missään tapauksessa toivo sen johtavan suurempiin henkilökohtaisiin ongelmiin.

----------


## vetooo

UCI vie Franco Pellizotti -casen CAS:n käsiteltäväksi. Italian olympiakomitean CONI teki Pellizottin kohdalla vapauttavan päätöksen asiassa, joka koski poikkeavuuksia italialaispolkijan biologisessa passissa. CAS:n ratkaisusta odotetaan periaatepäätöstä ja samalla koko biologisen passin merktiys punnitaan. Kv. vetoomustuomioistuimen käsittelyssä on myös Pietro Caucchiolin tapaus. Sekin liittyy biologiseen passiin. Caucchioli sai aikanaan 2 vuoden kilpailukiellon biologisen passin epäselvyyksistä, mutta päätti valittaa päätöksestä. CAS ratkaisee molemmat tapaukset todennäköisesti vasta kuukausien päästä.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/uci-...izotti-verdict

----------


## vetooo

Tanskalainen ammattilaispyöräilijä Philip Nielsen on kärynnyt klenbuterolista. Nielsenin Meksikon ympäriajossa (huhti-toukokuu 2010) antamat A- ja B-näytteet olivat positiivisia.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/s...ow/7312774.cms

----------


## Deve

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/201...nce.armstrong/  Oiskohan jo syytä vaan tunnustaa mitä tuli tehtyä. Koko ura enemmän ja vähemmän mennyt aineissa.

----------


## *J*

Joku vääräleuka voisi helposti vääntää tästäkin Lance videosta ihan vaan muutamalla sanamuutoksella jotain, jotain aivan muuta... ja kyllä toimisi silloinkin.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wvV5...eature=related

----------


## rhubarb

> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/201...nce.armstrong/  Oiskohan jo syytä vaan tunnustaa mitä tuli tehtyä. Koko ura enemmän ja vähemmän mennyt aineissa.



Todisteet ovat aika köyhät, sen enempää asiaan puuttumatta.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Ja SI:n artikkeli lienee kokonaisuudessaan tämä:

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/vau...44/1/index.htm

----------


## vetooo

Legendaarisen d-marsalkka Dr. Michele Ferrarin asiantuntemusta on ilmeisesti käytetty myös Comeback II:n aikana.




> When Italian police and customs officials raided the home of longtime  Armstrong teammate Yarolslav Popovych last November, they discovered  documents and PEDs as well as texts and e-mails linking Armstrong's team  to controversial Italian physician *Dr. Michele Ferrari* as recently as 2009,  though Armstrong had said he cut ties with Ferrari in 2004.



http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2011/more/01/18/lance.armstrong/index.html#ixzz1BQYb9zku

----------


## vetooo

*Floyd Landis: Sallikaa doping!*




> "You got to go about it another way and you've got to legalise doping.  They [the testers] are so far behind in the testing organisations that  there's no way to change it now. Just accept that it's here, that it's  not going away and that it's just going to get more complicated and the  fact that it's not that complicated yet compared to what it will be. Ten  years from now it's going to be four times as hard as it now to test  for things."
> 
> "They're not even remotely close to catching anybody; it's just a joke.  You can use as much EPO as you want and unless you're an idiot you're  not going to get caught."



http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/floy...galised-doping

Sen verran laaja juttu, etten viitsinyt quoteta kaikki Landisin lausahduksia.

----------


## rhubarb

Asiaan tangentiaalisesti liittyen, hiihtelijä Lähteenmäen puuro on ollut vähän liian tujua (olisko ollut täysmaitoa rasvattoman sijaan?) ja starttikieltoa rapsahti.

----------


## OJ

Ja taas oli juominen unohtunut vaikka oli jo aikaisemmin tiedossa, että on ns. rajatapaus. Ehkä hiihdossa pitäisi siirtyä parempien testien pariin, niin ei tulisi tällaisia ikäviä starttikieltoja nesteenvajauksen vuoksi.

----------


## YT

Voisivat ostaa oman hemoglobiinimittarin ja testata itse vaikka joka päivä. Ja jos oikeasti on sellainen luontainen korkea, niin hakisivat poikkeusluvan. Ei missään muussa lajissa kuin hiihdossa ole kellään urheilijalla varaa missata MC viikonloppua täysin vältettävissä olevan asian takia.

----------


## kontio

Kuten tässäkin ketjussa vähän aiemmin on todettu niin se erivapaus veriarvoille on tosi hankala ja vaikea ylläpitää (kuten Puurunenkin lienee todennut), paljon helpommalla pääsee jos kerran kaudessa jää joku kisa väliin kunhan ei ole arvokisa.

Toisaalta, ei voi käsittää ettei sitä vettä ole litkitty riittävästi mutta senhän tuo nyt ainakin osoittaa ettei plasmaekspandereilla läträillä enää...

----------


## vetooo

Miten tämä Virpi Kuitusen liian korkeat hb:t -tapaus meni vuosituhannen vaihteessa Italiassa? Siinä oli K-P Kyröllä ja FIS:llä jonkinlainen yhteisymmärrys asiasta, että Kuitunen saa startata, mutta ei hiihdä maaliin. Täten liian korkeat hb-lukemat eivät päässeet julkisuuteen. Muistelen asian menneen jotenkin näin.

EDIT: Pienellä etsimisellä löytyi dataa kyseisestä casesta:





> Kuitunen antoi maailmancupin kilpailussa Italian Brussonissa 16. joulukuuta 2000 hemoglobiininäytteen, joka ylitti Kansainvälisen hiihtoliiton (FIS) raja-arvon. Kuituselta mitattiin arvo 164, kun suurin sallittu on 160.
> 
> Testitodistukseen kirjoitettiin "not allowed to start" eli ei lähtölupaa.
> 
> FIS epäilee liian suuren hemoglobiiniarvon viittaavan aina dopingin, esimerkiksi epo-hormonin, käyttöön.
> 
> "Tein silloin mittaushuoneessa FIS:n Bengt-Erik Bengtssonin [FIS:n maastohiihdon silloinen lajijohtaja] kanssa sellaisen sopimuksen, että Kuitunen saa pitää lähtönumeronsa ja startata, kunhan hän ei tule maaliin", Kyrö kertoi torstaina Helsingin Sanomille.
> 
> Kuitunen katkaisikin tahallaan sauvansa kolmen kilometrin kohdalla ja keskeytti.
> ...



http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/artikkeli/K.../1135237323573

----------


## *J*

Oma veli ja isä eivät pääsisi nykyisillä rajoilla koskaan kisoihin ilman erilupia. Isä harrasti aktiivisesti juoksua 70-80-luvuilla ja hänen hemoarvot luonnostaan päälle 180! Veljellä myös olleet 175-180 ja ilman mitään "vahvoja puuroja". Isä onkin käynyt säännöllisesti luovuttamassa SPR:lle sen pussillisen vertansa. Meikäläinen on sitten poikkeus, kun mun arvot olleet siinä 170 korvilla tai jonkun verran alle...

Ikävää olisi, jos näistä jossain mediassa vedettäisiin suoraan johtopäätös: "ahaa, iso D!"

----------


## OJ

Miten nämä voivat tulla ns. yllättäen kun kuitenkin heti lehdistöhaastattelussa osataan kertoa, että veriarvot ovat olleet aina niin liipasimella, että vähän heikompi juominen heittää arvot rajojen yli? 

Silloin kun itse tuli reissailtua kisoissa ja leireillä, niin jopa tällaiselle täydelle amatöörille oli selvää, että vettä pitää juoda enemmän kuin tuntee tarpeelliseksi ihan nestetasapainon vuoksi. Jos tällainen perusasia on ammattiurheilijalla ja ammattivalmentajilla niin pahasti hakusessa, että saattaa jäädä MC startteja väliin, niin mitä muuta on ketuillaan? No kai se on vain pakko luottaa, että kaikki mahdollinen on tehty ja tällaiset tuhansien eurojen mokat ovat vain normaaleja toiminnan kuluja.

Ja taitaa olla aika selvää, että 10-vuotta sitten oli eri meininki, mutta veriarvojen ylitykset samanlaisia. Voisi ehkä hetkeksi pysähtyä miettimään, että mitä nämä vahingot tekevät hiihdon julkisuuskuvalle. Kannattaisiko sittenkin kantaa vesipulloa kädessään 24/7 kun tietää olevansa rajatapaus?

----------


## Kal Pedal

Mites se K-P sanoikaan: "Amatöörien toimintaa".

----------


## vetooo

Garmin-Cervelon johtaja on antanut potkut tallin sporttipäällikölle Matthew Whitelle. Tapahtumat juontavat juurensa keväälle 2009, jolloin White oli lähettänyt Trent Lowen (nykyisin Pegasus-kuski) Dr. Luis Garcia del Moralin VO2-max-testeihin. Dr. Garcia del Moral tunnetaan entisenä Oncen ja US Postalin työntekijänä. Vaugtersin tallin sisäisissä antidopingsäännöissä mainitaan yksiselitteisesti, että tällaisissa asioissa ei käytetä ulkopuolisia asiantuntijoita. 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/garm...iss-matt-white

----------


## jvp

Contadorille povataan vuoden kilpailukieltoa

_"Espanjan lehdistössä arvioidaan, että pyöräilyn Ranskan ympäriajon kolminkertainen voittaja Alberto Contador saa vuoden mittaisen kilpailukiellon. Espanjalainen antoi positiivisen dopingnäytteen viime vuoden kilpailussa."_

----------


## JuhoIlmari

> Contadorille povataan vuoden kilpailukieltoa
> 
> _"Espanjan lehdistössä arvioidaan, että pyöräilyn Ranskan ympäriajon kolminkertainen voittaja Alberto Contador saa vuoden mittaisen kilpailukiellon. Espanjalainen antoi positiivisen dopingnäytteen viime vuoden kilpailussa."_



Se on sitten adjöö. Mieshän lupasi, että pyöräilyura loppuu, jos rangaistuksia tulee.

----------


## rjr

> Se on sitten adjöö. Mieshän lupasi, että pyöräilyura loppuu, jos rangaistuksia tulee.



"uhannut lopettaa uransa, jos hän saa kahden vuoden kilpailukiellon", edellisestä lehtiartikkelista.

----------


## JuhoIlmari

> "uhannut lopettaa uransa, jos hän saa kahden vuoden kilpailukiellon", edellisestä lehtiartikkelista.



Mies syö siis sanojaan. 

3.10.2010 useampikin artikkeli:
*Kun kilpailukielto napsahtaa, Contador uransa lopettaa*

----------


## PHI

Kyllä naurattaa tämä espanjalaisten sirkus. Nyt sitten Contadorille ehdotetaan ainoastaan vuoden kilpailukieltoa, kosko ko. herra on todellakin uhannut lopettaa uransa jos saa kahden vuoden kakun. Eihän kultamunia munivaa hanhea haluta tappaa.

----------


## rjrm

> *Kun kilpailukielto napsahtaa, Contador uransa lopettaa*



Kaipaamaan jäävät:

----------


## TetedeCourse

> Contadorille povataan vuoden kilpailukieltoa
> 
> _"Espanjan lehdistössä arvioidaan, että pyöräilyn Ranskan ympäriajon kolminkertainen voittaja Alberto Contador saa vuoden mittaisen kilpailukiellon. Espanjalainen antoi positiivisen dopingnäytteen viime vuoden kilpailussa."_



Hieno homma - ja kilpailukiellon pituushan lasketaan espanjalaisen laskuopin mukaisesti Tour de Francen päättymisestä ... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## YT

Ei se FIS:in poikkeuslupa sitten niin vaikea ollutkaan hankkia.
http://www.iltasanomat.fi/maastohiih...364758738.html

----------


## Antti Kuitto

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cont...terol-positive

----------


## OJ

Ja rumba jatkuu...Aika Amerikkaa.

----------


## JuhoIlmari

> Kaipaamaan jäävät:



Kaikki Lance A:n puhtauteen uskovat.

----------


## vetooo

Pieni kertaus viime päivien d-uutisista Espanjasta:

Vueltassa 2010 EPO:n ja HES:n käytöstä kärynnyt David Garcia Dapena on saanut kahden vuoden kilpailukiellon Espanjan pyöräilyliitolta.Dapenan entinen tallitoveri Ezequiel Mosquera odottelee yhä Espanjan ympäriajossa 2010 otetun otetun B-näytteen tulosta. Mosqueran A-näyte osoittautui positiiviseksi, mutta B:n tulos uupuu edelleen jostain syystä. Mosqueralla on oikeus kisata, sillä miehen HES-käryä ei ole vahvistettu B-näytteen uupuessa.RFEC on aloittanut Oscar Sevillan dopingtapauksen käsittelyn. Sevilla narahti HES:stä viime vuonna Kolumbian ympäriajossa. Sevilla voi kilpailla tällä hetkellä, koska Espanjan liitto ei ole tehnyt ratkaisuaan asian käsittelyssä.
Pellizotti-tapauksen aikataulu selvillä CAS:ssa:

Italialaisen Franco Pellizottin ja UCI:n välisen riidan suulliset kuulemiset ovat urheilun kv. vetoomustuomioistuimessa CAS:ssa 3.-5. maaliskuuta. Pellizotti-CAS -casessa on kyse ajajan epänormaaleista veriarvoista ns. biologisessa passissa. Italian olympiakomitea CONI vapautti Pellizottin kilpailukiellosta vastoin UCI:n tulkintaa. UCI ol siis tyytymätön ja päätti viedä jutun CAS:iin.
  Muutama yksityiskohta Contadorin d-uutisista:

Alberto Contadorin virallinen status on tällä hetkellä "väliaikaisessa kilpailukiellossa". RFEC:n antama 1 vuoden panna ei ole voimassa, sillä osapuolilla (AC, UCI/WADA) on 10 vuorokautta aikaa ilmaista tyytymättömyytensä Espanjan liiton päätöksestä ja valittaa CAS:iin.Jos Contadorin käry jäisi 1 vuoden mittaiseksi, niin se ei rassaisi Pistoolimiehen kukkaroa millään tavoin sakkojen muodossa. Sen sijaan pidemmästä pannasta koituisi miljoonaluokan rapsut.Contador ja Saxo Bank järjestävät tänään perjantaina 28.1. tiedotustilaisuuden Mallorcalla kello 17.00 Suomen aikaa.

----------


## vetooo

Espanjan pyöräilyliiton puheenjohtaja Juan Carlos Castano sanoo sen aika suoraan: "Contador, älä valita päätöksestä! Pannasi tulee vain pitenemään!". Tämä on aika simppeli kuvio: RFEC tiesi dopingrikkeen olevan 2 vuoden arvoinen, mutta vallitsevissa olosuhteissa 1 vuoden panna oli ainoa vaihtoehto.



> The head of Spain's cycling federation (RFEC) has warned Alberto Contador that appealing against his ban for failing a dope test could lead to a stiffer penalty than the provisional one-year suspension.
> 
> "If Contador appeals to CAS I see it as very difficult that the case won't become more complicated, including even making it worse."



http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/...70R1Q120110128

----------


## Yuggas

> Espanjan pyöräilyliiton puheenjohtaja Juan Carlos Castano sanoo sen aika suoraan: "Contador, älä valita päätöksestä! Pannasi tulee vain pitenemään!". Tämä on aika simppeli kuvio: RFEC tiesi dopingrikkeen olevan 2 vuoden arvoinen, mutta vallitsevissa olosuhteissa 1 vuoden panna oli ainoa vaihtoehto.http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/...70R1Q120110128



Eikö se ole aivan se ja sama mitä Clentador tekee, kun tottahan UCI kuiten valittaa päätöksestä?

----------


## PHI

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cont...oping-sanction

Arvasihan tuon.

----------


## A.A

Sen vähän mitä näitä dopingjuttuja tulee katsottua, niin ihmetyttää yksi asia. Ne näyttää olevan kovin maantiepainotteisia nämä douppaajat (Ja maasto?) . Ainakaan ei tule mieleen tuolta ratapuolelta noita käryjä. Tai tulee pari, mutta ne olikin maantiekuskeja schratcissa ja 6-päivän ajoissa. Eikö radalla testata? Vai onko ne vaan puhtaampia? Tai jos ne onkin rehellisempiä? Kuka tietää...

Voi laittaa sitten listan kärähtäneistä muistuttaakseen mua huonomuistista. Tai selektiivisen muistin omaavaa...

----------


## rhubarb

> Eikö se ole aivan se ja sama mitä Clentador tekee, kun tottahan UCI kuiten valittaa päätöksestä?



Contador ei valita jos UCI ei niin tee: paperit ovat varmasti valmiina jos/kun tarvitsee mutta siihen asti voi uhitella että valittaa jos vaikka UCI erehtyisikin odottamaan sitä oman valituksensa tekemisen sijaan.

…

Radalla (ja maastossakin) taidetaan testata vähemmän mutta fyysiset vaatimuksetkin ovat radalla hieman erilaiset kun useimmat lajit ovat suht' lyhytkestoisia ja intensiivisiä. Sillä lienee vaikutuksia siihen minkälaista troppia käytetään jos käytetään.

----------


## Ola

Ei taida radalla ja maastossa pyöriä sellaiset rahat kuin maantiepuolella? Voi hillitä douppaushaluja kun palkkana on enempi maine ja kunnia kuin isot tulot?

----------


## vetooo

Ruotsissa muhii dopingpommi! Huikeaa.

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/muutlajit/...366181832.html

----------


## maantienässä

sitten ratapyöräilijän reisi kasvaa ruisleivällä  :Vink:

----------


## vetooo

Maantiepyöräilijöistä otettavien dopingtestien määristä on jostain syystä hyvin vaikea löytää yksityiskohtaisempaa dataa. Pienellä etsimisellä bongasin tähän ketjuun aikoinaan kirjoittamani viestin. Siinä kerrotaan, että vuonna 2009 Rabobank-tallin polkijat antoivat yhteensä 484 dopingnäytettä.

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...25#post1339725

Ratapyöräilyn dopingtestiaktiivisuudesta minulla ei ole mitään hajua.

----------


## Shamus

Niin no... joka maassa ei ihan pelata samoilla säännöillä.
Ranskassa kerran näytettä antaessani tiukan valvonnan alla Ranskan maajoukkueen kuski otti purkin käteensä ja kävi täyttämässä sen ulkona ilman valvontaa  :Vink:

----------


## kh74

> Niin no... joka maassa ei ihan pelata samoilla säännöillä.
> Ranskassa kerran näytettä antaessani tiukan valvonnan alla Ranskan maajoukkueen kuski otti purkin käteensä ja kävi täyttämässä sen ulkona ilman valvontaa



Heitäs nyt vähän enemmän yksityiskohtaa tästä, että ei tulkita väärinkäsitykseksi.

Seurasitko mukana että täyttö tosiaan tapahtui ilman valvontaa, eikä vaan toisissa tiloissa eri valvojien alaisuudessa? Näitkö täyden purkin palauttamisen? Miten siellä sitten sun näytteen kanssa meneteltiin? Sinetöinti? Valvojan allekirjoitus?

----------


## mrLoirot

Norjassa:
http://uutiset.msn.hs.fi/urheilu/art.../1135263473738

----------


## htunkelo

http://www.onionsportsnetwork.com/ar...france%2C2268/

 :Vink:

----------


## Risto Koivunen

> http://www.onionsportsnetwork.com/ar...france%2C2268/



Hyvä Suomi!  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Kemmi

> http://www.onionsportsnetwork.com/ar...france%2C2268/



Enpä ole vähään aikaan nauranut näin paljon :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PHI

Todellinen helmi  :Leveä hymy: . Sitkeä hemmo tuo suomalainen Kvistik  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## VesaP

Voi hitsi. Taas pilaantunutta ruokaa.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/bald...erone-positive

Mistä saa nykyään enää ei-pilaantunutta ruokaa? Mäccäriltä?

Harmittaa kun taas meni yhden urheilijan ura piloille pilaantuneen ruuan takia.  :Irvistys:

----------


## PHI

Joo, jännä vaikka kaveri kielsi mitään ottaneensa, niin heti kuitenkin hyväksyi kilpailukiellon.
Contadori sai clenbuterolia ruuasta ja tämä jamppa sai testoa ruuasta. Koskahan tulee eposta kärynnyt kaveri, joka myös väittää saaneensa sen ruuasta?
Varmaan aika pian, koska tämä on THE selitys nykyään.

----------


## Risto Koivunen

> Voi hitsi. Taas pilaantunutta ruokaa.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/bald...erone-positive



Jos oikein luen, niin tuossa ei puhuta normi-ruoasta vaan ravintolisistä ("a contaminated food supplement").

Millaisellakohan linjalla niitä ravintolisiä on pakattu, jos sinne on "vahingossa" päätynyt testosteronia sekaan?  Purkkiin tippunut vähän äärimachon koneenhoitaja-Güntherin testosteronia uhkuvaa hikeä?

----------


## PHI

Pikkuisen särähtää korvaan se, että käytetään epämääräisiä ravintolisiä, vaikka tuo contaminaatio riski on hyvin tiedossa.

----------


## VesaP

> Pikkuisen särähtää korvaan se, että käytetään epämääräisiä ravintolisiä, vaikka tuo contaminaatio riski on hyvin tiedossa.



Tuttua kotimaastakin tämä toiminta...

Jos MINÄ olisin joku "world class" tai edes "national class" urheilija, niin en kyllä söisi mitään epäilyttäviä "dick lenght extension + endurance booster" pillereitä!

----------


## vetooo

Voisiko joku minua järkevämpi (löytyy runsaasti) henkilö selittää, miksi säännöt eivät estä positiivisen A-näytteen antanutta polkijaa osallistumisoikeutta kilpailuihin? HES:stä kärynnyt (A-näyte pos., B-näytettä ei vielä analysoitu?!) Ezequiel Mosquera on Vacansoleilin ryhmässä Andalusian ympäriajossa 20.-24.2.

http://www.biciciclismo.com/cas/site...a.asp?id=35240

Sama juttu on myös Oscar Sevillalla. Hänkään ei ole pannassa, vaikka A-näyte osoittautui positiivseksi (HES). B-näytteen tulosta ei jostain käsittämättömästä syystä ole julkistettu, eikä Espanjan pyöräilyliitto ole voinut aloittaa keissien käsittelyä. Näin El Ninokin saa jatkaa mankeloimista täysin vapaasti.



> Both riders, Mosquera and Sevilla, may continue competition until their respective doping cases reach an outcome.



http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/garc...ed-for-sevilla

Ok, johtuu varmaan siitä, että kyseessä on vasta epäily, korostan sanaa epäily, koska B-näytettä ei ole analysoitu. Mutta miten tässä voi kestää kuukausia, että sekä A- että B-näytteen tulokset ovat selvillä?

----------


## Risto Koivunen

> Mutta miten tässä voi kestää kuukausia, että sekä A- että B-näytteen tulokset ovat selvillä?



Ja kyseessä taas vaihtelun vuoksi espanjalaiset ajajat.  :Sekaisin:  :Sekaisin:  :Sekaisin:

----------


## A.A

> Sen vähän mitä näitä dopingjuttuja tulee katsottua, niin ihmetyttää yksi asia. Ne näyttää olevan kovin maantiepainotteisia nämä douppaajat (Ja maasto?) . Ainakaan ei tule mieleen tuolta ratapuolelta noita käryjä. Tai tulee pari, mutta ne olikin maantiekuskeja schratcissa ja 6-päivän ajoissa. Eikö radalla testata? Vai onko ne vaan puhtaampia? Tai jos ne onkin rehellisempiä? Kuka tietää...
> 
> Voi laittaa sitten listan kärähtäneistä muistuttaakseen mua huonomuistista. Tai selektiivisen muistin omaavaa...



http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/bald...erone-positive

Ei olis pitänyt aukoa päätään... :Leveä hymy: 

"Austrian track rider Daniel Baldauf has been suspended for two years after testing positive for testosterone..."

----------


## lansive

> Jos oikein luen, niin tuossa ei puhuta normi-ruoasta vaan ravintolisistä ("a contaminated food supplement").
> 
> Millaisellakohan linjalla niitä ravintolisiä on pakattu, jos sinne on "vahingossa" päätynyt testosteronia sekaan?  Purkkiin tippunut vähän äärimachon koneenhoitaja-Güntherin testosteronia uhkuvaa hikeä?



Tammikuun alussa olin ADT:n luennolla, jossa tuota sivuttiin. Nykyiset menetelmät ovat sen verran tarkkoja, että ravinnelisäkäryt ovat yleistymään päin. Pienemmätkin määrät kun näkyvät uusissa testeissä, niin samalla pöperöllä joka pari vuotta sitten oli ihan OK heittää nyt mittarin punaiselle.

Sama valmistaja tekee "boostattuja" ravintolisiä, jotka ovat monessa maassa sallittuja ja sitten perään ajetaan samalla linjalla "puhtaita" kamoja. Ei vaan jakseta pestä välillä kun siitä tulee kustannuksia. Isossa osassa ravintolisiä on nykyään maininta, ettei sovellu testattavalle urheilijalle.

----------


## kontio

On kyllä mielenkiintoista luettavaa tuoe Landis/Kimmage haastattelu. Printtasin iltalukemisiksi, aika myöhään yöhön meni ja kohta vois jatkaa  :Hymy: 
edit_ siis ei siinä koko päivää mene, ehkä 3-4 tunnin projekti lukea läpi.
suosittelen kyllä lukemaan. ei mitään mullistavaa mutta hyvä stoori. totuudenpuhumiseen en jaksa ottaa kantaa, mutta ei kai tuommoisia juttuja ihan päästäänkään keksi.

Landis/Pereiro ennen 2006 viimeistä aika-ajoa
"I had talked to him about it and he told me that he had another blood transfusion to do but I still wasn’t concerned because I was a better time triallist than him regardless…

You talked to him about it?

Yeah, we talked openly about this in the peloton... "

----------


## DeLillo

Luin jokin aika sitten Erkki Vettenniemen kirjan Piikit ja pillerit (vuodelta 2009), joka on hyvä pamfletti ja herättely tässä aivan kummalliseksi menneessä doping-puheessa. Kielletyn ja sallitun aineen määrittely on mielivaltaista eikä seurauksena ole kuin suu vaahdossa suoritettu ajojahti. 

Kuvaavaa on, että ADT:n nettisivuilla ei ole määritelty, miten jokin aine päätyy doping-listalle. Dopingia on se, joka päätyy listalle. Kofeiini oli joskus dopingia, mutta ei enää. 

Hyvät geenit, laadukas treenaaminen hyvän valmentajan johdolla, hyvät varusteet, oikea ravinto ja riittävä lepo ovat kaikkein pahinta dopingia, koska niillä epäreilusti manipuloidaan ihmisen luontaista suorituskykyä.

----------


## Talisker

Aamulehden "avaus" aiheesta:
http://www.aamulehti.fi/cs/Satellite...gtesteja+.html

----------


## vetooo

WADA:n kiellettyjen aineiden listalla olevan methylhexanamiinin käytöstä kärynneet pyöräilyammattilaiset Mario ja Rui Costa ovat saaneet vapautettu dopingsyytöksistä. Costat antoivat nenäntukkoisuuteen käytettävää methylhexanamiinia sisältäneet näytteet Portugalin mestaruuskilpailussa viime kesänä. Costan veljesten katsottiin saaneen kiellettyä ainetta kehoon niin, etteivät he olleet siitä tietoisia. Asiasta kertovat espanjalaiset pyöräilysivustot.

----------


## JuhoIlmari

> Luin jokin aika sitten Erkki Vettenniemen kirjan Piikit ja pillerit (vuodelta 2009), joka on hyvä pamfletti ja herättely tässä aivan kummalliseksi menneessä doping-puheessa. Kielletyn ja sallitun aineen määrittely on mielivaltaista eikä seurauksena ole kuin suu vaahdossa suoritettu ajojahti.



Kompit.

Esimerkiksi Suomen ylimpiin antidopinghenkilöihin kuuluvan hemmon toiminta oli huvittavaa luettavaa. 

Kirjan sai vielä joku aika sitten 2 eurolla kirjatorilta.

----------


## DeLillo

> Kompit.
> 
> Esimerkiksi Suomen ylimpiin antidopinghenkilöihin kuuluvan hemmon toiminta oli huvittavaa luettavaa. 
> 
> Kirjan sai vielä joku aika sitten 2 eurolla kirjatorilta.



Joo, ei muuta kuin Seppälän kehittelemää Alfahica-ravintolisää naamariin ja puhtaan urheilun asialla mennään: http://www.alfahica.com/

----------


## vetooo

Lorenzo Bernucci ja hänen useat perheenjäsenensä ovat saaneet eri pituisia rangaistuksia kaikkeen urheiluun liittyvään toimintaan. Bernuccin perhe sekaantui veridopingvyyhteen Italiassa. Lorenzo Bernucci on menestynyt ammattilaispyöräilijä. Hän on voittanut mm. Ranskan ympäriajossa yhden etapin.

Lorenzo Bernucci, 5 vuottaIsäpuoli, 4 vuottaÄiti, 4 vuottaVaimo, 4 vuottaVeli, 3 vuotta
Bernucci family banned for doping |  News.com.au

----------


## NoNo

Jos tämä on totta niin Contan selitykset näyttävät Airamin valossa hieman toisenlaisilta :
http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2011...51271_ur.shtml

----------


## TetedeCourse

Pihviaterioita on ollut vain useampana iltana kuin yhtenä  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Raijkaard

Vaikea tosta nyt on sanoa mitään, jos noi on otettu perättäisinä päivinä. Kai sen jossain määrin näkyy esim perättäisissä testeissä, kunnes on kokonaan hävinnyt ropasta. Jos kyseessä olisi tasan yksi positiivinen näyte noilla tarkkuuksilla, niin voisi jo kuvitella jonkun muun kusseen purkkiin.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Onko Ricco taas sähläillyt dopingin kanssa  :No huh!:  ???

Siirtänyt 25 päivää vanhaa omaa vertansa takaisin, joka olikin ilmeisesti mennyt pilalle jääkaapissa ...

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ital...r-blood-doping

----------


## vetooo

Jos nuo tiedot pitävät paikkansa, niin voi voi Ricco minkä menit tekemään. Huippusopimus Vacansoleiliin, pääsy Mapei Centerin valmennusjärjestelmän (edesmennyt Aldo Sassi) piiiriin ja täydellisesti sopiva Giron 2011 -reitti. Odotellaan nyt kuitenkin jos sieltä kuuluu jotain virallisia vahvistuksia / vahvistamatta jättämisiä.

----------


## rhubarb

Tuosta ei nyt oikein edes selviä sanoiko tohtori suorittaneensa verensiirron vaiko Ricco. Oletettavasti jälkimmäinen, mutta silloin kyse on vasta kuulopuheesta. Saapi nähdä josko vaikka potilaskertomus vahvistaisi stoorin.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Riccon tapauksesta lisää: 

http://translate.google.fi/translate...84685384.shtml

http://www.podiumcafe.com/2011/2/8/1...od-transfusion

http://theinnerring.blogspot.com/201...elf-blood.html

Cobran taru taitaa loppua tähän ...

----------


## vetooo

*Heh, kasailin vähän ajajien twitter-kommentteja tämän päivän Ricco-uutisista:*

Leigh Howard: Cycling.....what a world we live in. Sooo many IDIOTS in our world that  continue to dope and think they can get away with it. #lifebanRICCO!

Timothy Gudsell: Well done Ricco! Can someone please stop people hiring these guys again.  I still have vivid memories of the 08 giro, suffering to make time. Cut as Ricco an his friends played tag for stage wins. Life bans are not to harsh!

Paul Martens: Ricco´s 2nd failure confirms my own meaning...one time a cheat, always a cheat...punishments must be harder tho!!!

Robert Wagner: this ricco guy = biggest f++kknob ever..

Simon Geschke: get well soon Ricardo Ricco. Hope i never have to see you again in a race. #loseroftheday

Marc de Maar: University of Modena just comfirmed Ricco´s registration for the faculty of medical science. I suppose his career is over?

Alex Dowsett: Collins Oxford dictionary should make some changes; Karma pronounced (Ri-cco) definition - Ricco

Robbie Hunter: So its out about Ricco! I'd like some how for the Italians on a federal level stick his arse in Jail!! How can a person like this ever show his face in public again!!!

Ricardo van der Velde: Sorry ricco your time has run out! At the end al you cheats wil get done! One by one! @Vannieuwkerke

Manuel Quinziato: Goodbye Riccardo! We won't miss you!

Greg Henderson: Catchya Ricco. You'll be missed. Like a hole in the head.

Hayden Roulston: Ricco! I mean come on! Interesting read @cyclingnews. Let's give him the benefit of the doubt right? Kidney stones for sure!

Marco Pinotti: Beware of who says "I'm a new man", at his convenience

Matthew Brammeier: I hope he's ok but i also hope he never starts a race again if the rumours are true......

Brent Bookwalter: And to think we were gonna have to race w this chump again! RT @PodiumCafe:Riccò Confesses to BloodTransfusion http://sbnation.com/e/1746203

Steven de Jongh (sporttipäällikkö): So what about Ricco ? #sick !
_

Muutama saattoi jäädä huomaamatta..._

----------


## PHI

No huhhuh  :No huh!: . Näyttää aika vahvasti sille, että Riccon ura loppui just nyt. Mitäs sille tyttöystävän dopingjutulle muuten kuuluu?

----------


## Jousi

Jos tää Riccon uusin tapaus pitää paikkansa, niin ei voi kuin ihmetellä miten ..tun spede aikuinen(?) mies(?) tosiaan voikaan olla...

----------


## J T K

Ja kuinkahan moni muu takaisin palannut touhuileekaan ihan samoja juttuja. Kaverit tekee verenvaihtoja siinä kun me liotellaan teepussia ja mutustellaan välipalaa  :No huh!:

----------


## rhubarb

> Ja kuinkahan moni muu takaisin *palannut* touhuileekaan ihan samoja juttuja. Kaverit tekee verenvaihtoja siinä kun me liotellaan teepussia ja mutustellaan välipalaa



 (minun painotukseni)

Kuinkahan moni kokonaisuudessaan? Minä luulen edelleen että kerran kiinnijääneet ovat suhteellisesti puhtaampia kuin ne joilla ei ole vielä napsahtanut.

----------


## viller

> No huhhuh . Näyttää aika vahvasti sille, että Riccon ura loppui just nyt. Mitäs sille tyttöystävän dopingjutulle muuten kuuluu?



Vania Rossin B-näyte oli negatiivinen ja Rossi mm. osallistui toissaviikolla cyclocrossin MM-kisoihin sijoittuen parhaana italialaisena seitsemänneksitoista.

----------


## J T K

Alan kyynistymään päivä päivältä enemmän, valitettavasti. Eihän tässä tiedä enää mitä uskoa. Jotenkin vaan tuntuu siltä, että meille päin näkyvä julkisivu on oikeasti jotain ihan muuta, sen verran paljon tätä paskaa valuu erinäisistä raoista ulos. Tämä Riccon tapaus on oikeasti surullinen juttu, kaveri leikkii jo todella hengellään ja tekisi varmasti saman uudestaan..

----------


## buhvalo

> Onko Ricco taas sähläillyt dopingin kanssa  ???
> 
> Siirtänyt 25 päivää vanhaa omaa vertansa takaisin, joka olikin ilmeisesti mennyt pilalle jääkaapissa ...
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ital...r-blood-doping



Juu, siivilöidään vaan homeet pois ja suoneen.

----------


## kervelo

> Alan kyynistymään päivä päivältä enemmän, valitettavasti. Eihän tässä tiedä enää mitä uskoa. Jotenkin vaan tuntuu siltä, että meille päin näkyvä julkisivu on oikeasti jotain ihan muuta, sen verran paljon tätä paskaa valuu erinäisistä raoista ulos. Tämä Riccon tapaus on oikeasti surullinen juttu, kaveri leikkii jo todella hengellään ja tekisi varmasti saman uudestaan..



Eiköhän tuo Riccon uusin tapaus ollut ihan odotettu. Tyyppihän oli jo ennen ekaa dopingkäryään koko pro-pelotonin mielestä täysi mulk**. Hyvin harva haluaa olla miehen kanssa missään tekemisissä.

----------


## pekkajaa

> ...vähän ajajien twitter-kommentteja tämän päivän Ricco-uutisista...



No niin, siinä on meillä nyt oikeen rehellisyyden ja hyvyyden perikuvia, prootiimeissä ajelevat ihan. Tietenkään ei ole yksikään kommentaattori itse ikinä mitään ottanu, juuei. Eikä siinäkään tietenkään mitään vikaa ole jos oma nykyinen tai entinen tiimikaveri harrastaa samaa toimintaa kuin RR sen verran ammattitaitoisemmin toteutettuna ettei siitä jää kiinni tai myrkytä itseään, sehän on tietysti ihan okei eikä sellaista kaveria tarvii kutsua "wankeriksi" (Wiggins jostain kärynneestä) tai huudella sille että "ei tarvii tulla takaisin" tai vaatia elinikäisiä kilpailukieltoja  :Sarkastinen: 

Saa nähdä mitä nää twiittisankarit siinä vaiheessa kirjoittelee jos "joku vähän suurempi ja vaikutusvaltaisempi kala" sattuisi jäämään joskus lähitulevaisuudessa haaviin. Nyt tästä jää taas sellainen kuva että lyödään sitä jota on kaikkein helpointa lyödä eikä yritetä tehdä todelliselle ongelmalle mitään. Onhan RR pöljä noiden harrastepuuhastelujensa kanssa mutta hän on ennemminkin nisti joka ei osaa lopettaa kuin todellinen bad guy. Nämä huutelijat saavat sitten lisää puhtaan pyöräilyn puolesta taistelijan sulkia hattuunsa lyttäämällä RR:ää, vaikka omat taustat tai oma tiimi olis miten likainen tahansa. Jos ollaan kerta d-touhuja vastaan, niin oltaisiin sitten kunnolla ja kokonaisvaltaisesti. Ikävä kyllä näyttää siltä että jos nykyään haluaa prohvana, vaikka puhtaanakin sellaisena ajaa, niin omertaan on vaan sitouduttava ja pulinat pois  :Vihainen:

----------


## asb

> Onhan RR pöljä noiden harrastepuuhastelujensa kanssa mutta hän on ennemminkin nisti joka ei osaa lopettaa kuin todellinen bad guy.



Nyt päästit ajatuksesi säälin puolelle. RR on "bad guy" joka on doupannut itseään tietoisesti, pitkäjänteisesti ja järjestelmällisesti päästäkseen asemaan, johon halusi (keltaiseen paitaan). Jos hän sen seurauksena on tullut riippuvaiseksi doping-aineista ja douppauksesta, ei se vähennä yhtään hänen syyntakeisuuttaan.

Noista Twitter-kommenteista olen aika lailla samaa mieltä. Kannattaisi miettiä mitä sormistaan julkisuuteen päästää. Täältä konttorituolista on tosin helppo huudella. Sattaa noita kilpakumppaneita vähän tietysti vituttaakin.

----------


## pekkajaa

Riippuu kai siitä ketä verrataan keneen kuka on mitenkä pahis. Yleensä ajajaporras ei ole ammattipyöräilyn hierarkiassa kovin korkealla, suurin osa ajajista on pelinappuloita joiden arvo on suoraan verrannollinen tuloksiin, ja harva (esimerkkinä LA) pääsee sellaiseen asemaan että saisi mainittavampaa vaikutusvaltaa yhtään mihinkään. Varsinaiset Capot löytyy yleensä sieltä ylemmiltä portailta, tiimimanagerit, DS:t, lääkärit, joskus sponsorit, kisajärjestäjät, kattojärjestöt jne. Kärynneen ajajan kohtelu käryn jälkeen tai comebackiä tehtäessä kertoo todennäköisesti myös jotain siitä millaisessa asemassa ko. kuski on ennen käryä ollut. Mitä enemmän basaa tulee niskaan ja mitä vaikeampaa on takaisin tuleminen, sitä todennäköisemmin tyyppi on ennen käryään ollut vain d-vitamiineilla jalostettu "lypsylehmä" ilman sen merkittävämpää asemaa systeemissä. 

Nykyisessä systeemissä ne joiden näkökulmasta Riccon kaltaiset ovat pahimpia pahiksia, ovat sellaiset ajajat jotka yrittävät puhtain keinoin päästä aikalimitin sisään vuoristoetappien maaliin, sinnitellä proffina ja ansaita jotenkin elantonsa "rakkaan harrastuksen" kautta, ja jotka putoavat tiimeistä kun puhtaana ei vaan synny tuloksia tiimimanagerin odottamalla tavalla. Nimenomaan tällaisilta ajajilta toivoisikin näkevänsä ja kuulevansa vähän enemmän ns. lekanheilutusta eli kertomuksia, ilmiantoja ym. siitä missä pyöräilyskenessä oikein mennään ja kuka kukin todellisuudessa on.

----------


## Rickmaple

Kuinka rakastankaan twitteriä!

Jonathan Vaughters kirjoittaa: "Re Ricco..2things:1.Human life is precious,period.2.As opposed to criticizing RR(I am guilty2) we need to redouble efforts to prevent this."

Onhan se aiemminkin vihjaillut, mut ei kai se noin suoraan ole koskaan myöntänyt doupanneensa?

----------


## rhubarb

> "Re Ricco..2things:1.Human life is precious,period.2.As opposed to criticizing RR(I am guilty2) we need to redouble efforts to prevent this."



Luen hänen sanovan olevansa syyllinen kritisointiin.

----------


## fob

> Onko Ricco taas sähläillyt dopingin kanssa  ???
> 
> Siirtänyt 25 päivää vanhaa omaa vertansa takaisin, joka olikin ilmeisesti mennyt pilalle jääkaapissa ...
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ital...r-blood-doping



 :No huh!: 
Darwin-palkintoainesta!
Jos uutinen pitää paikkansa.

----------


## Timo W

Kyllä Ricco on aika vahva kandidaatti tulevaksi Darwin awards-palkituksi

edit: Pahuksen fob  :Hymy:

----------


## Rickmaple

> Luen hänen sanovan olevansa syyllinen kritisointiin.



No voihan raparperi. Niinhän se taitaa ollakin.

----------


## Deve

Oisivat vittuillu samalla tavalla Contadorille kun tieto kärystä tuli, niin vois arvostaa tuollaista. Mut eihän nuo uskalla kun lähtis oma duuni alta. Ricco ei tehnyt mitään mitä ei kukaan muukaan, tällä kertaa ei vaan ollut rahaa ammattilaisiin.

----------


## PHI

No tämä nyt oli vaan ajan kysymys:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cont...-be-overturned

----------


## asb

> Darwin-palkintoainesta!
> Jos uutinen pitää paikkansa.



Ette taida tuntea Darwin-palkintoa? Ricco ei kuollut, joten hän ei poistanut geenejään "geenialtaasta," joten häntä ei voida palkita tai edes asettaa ehdolle. Sen lisäksi hän on jo ehtinyt siirtää geeninsä eteenpäin tuleville sukupolville.

----------


## Shamus



----------


## Risto Koivunen

> Ette taida tuntea Darwin-palkintoa? Ricco ei kuollut, joten hän ei poistanut geenejään "geenialtaasta," joten häntä ei voida palkita tai edes asettaa ehdolle. Sen lisäksi hän on jo ehtinyt siirtää geeninsä eteenpäin tuleville sukupolville.



Kunniamaininnan voi kuitenkin jo saada pelkästä hyvästä yrityksestä.  :Vink: 

Edit: joku onkin jo ehtinyt Riccoa ehdottaa:

http://darwinawards.com/slush/new/pe...08-082231.html

----------


## ussaf

Ricco ei varmasti ole penaalin terävin kynä ja kaukana puhtoisesta pulmusesta, enkä miestä ole koskaan edes sympannut. No, tiettyä työväenluokkataustaiseksi tulkitsemaani röyhkeää asennetta on ehkä tullut joskus digattua.

Että roiskuuhan se joskus kun läträtään omin päin. Isoilla pojilla on  todennäköisesti hematologit vahtimassa, että kaikki menee kuten pitää.

Itse asiassa douppia enemmän kismittää sillä politikointi, mikäli noita nyt voi edes toisistaan erottaa. Aika vastenmielisiä sävyjä tässäkin lyödyn lyömisessä ja pro-pyöräilyn ongelmien projisoimisessa yhteen hylkiöön on ollut. En nyt tarkoita forumisteja täällä, vaan läppää twittereissä jne. Ymmärrettävästi kilpailijoita ja mahdollisesti puhtaita kuskeja tällainen vituttaa, ei sillä. Harmillisen valikoivasti vaan, kun esim. meneillään olevista keisseistä Armstrong ja Contador ei vastaavaa meteliä ole pidetty.

No joo, niin on jos siltä näyttää ja ehkä syntipukin pieksäminen sitten puhdistaa pelotonia mediassa ja suuren yleisön silmissä.

----------


## Pekka L

Espanjan pyöräilyliitto joutessaan vähän kohotti uskottavuuttaan.
Contador on vapautettu.

----------


## fob

> Ette taida tuntea Darwin-palkintoa? Ricco ei kuollut, joten hän ei poistanut geenejään "geenialtaasta," joten häntä ei voida palkita tai edes asettaa ehdolle. Sen lisäksi hän on jo ehtinyt siirtää geeninsä eteenpäin tuleville sukupolville.



Noin nuori ehtii vielä korjaamaan virheensä, noilla näytöillä yritystä löytynee tulevaisuudessakin. Onko hänen isyytensä todistettu? Voihan "ympäristötekijöilläkin" olla osuutta asiaan (=lapsien geeniperimään).

----------


## Merckx

> Espanjan pyöräilyliitto joutessaan vähän kohotti uskottavuuttaan.
> Contador on vapautettu.



 :No huh!:  :Vihainen:  :Vihainen:  :Vihainen:  :Vihainen:  :No huh!:  Ei prkl...........

----------


## asb

http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/mmhiihto/ar.../1135263857851

Niinpä niin. Uskon hiihdon antidopingtyöhön vasta, kun Norjalainen käryää.

----------


## rhubarb

Ruottalaisista ei vissiin ole kuulunut mitään uutta?

----------


## zeizei

Espanjassakin poliisia sentään edes näennäisesti kiinnostaa

----------


## pekkajaa

Bernhard Kohlinkin satsimanagerina touhunneen Stefan Matschinerin radiohaastattelu saksankielen taitoisille:

http://swrmediathek.de/player.htm?sh...8-0026b975f2e6

Mitään erityisen puhtoista kuvaa ei toi Steeffanikaan ammattipyöräilystä ja muusta huippu-urheilusta anna, kuinka ollakaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Oppressor

> Ruottalaisista ei vissiin ole kuulunut mitään uutta?



Jostain kuvittelen lukeneeni, että ne olis jotain neverheard kamppailu-urheilijoita

----------


## vetooo

> Espanjassakin poliisia sentään edes näennäisesti kiinnostaa



Movistar-tallin espanjalaispolkija Xavier Tondo oli saanut sähköpostiinsa epäilyttäviä d-tarjouksia, jotka hän sitten välitti Civil Guardille. Kai espanjalaisista prokuskeista löytyy myös suoraselkäistä toimintaa harjoittavia yksilöitä. Tondolta rehellistä duunia.

Tondo Tips Off Police In Girona Doping Investigation | Cyclingnews.com

----------


## PHI

Siis mitäh?:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/fren...tadors-samples

Eikö ne jo aiemmin kertaalleen löytäneet AC:n näytteestä plastideja??

----------


## kontio

aamulla tuon hätäisesti lukaisin läpi, ja jossei dementia vielä vaivaa niin sillä saksalaisella labralla ei oo virallista pätevyyttä testata muoveja.

----------


## petri ok

> aamulla tuon hätäisesti lukaisin läpi, ja jossei dementia vielä vaivaa niin sillä saksalaisella labralla ei oo virallista pätevyyttä testata muoveja.



Tai siis muovien testauksilla ei ole virallista statusta. Doping-testauksen säännöt kun kulkee hieman jälkijunassa.

----------


## vetooo

Neljän ammattilaispyöräilijän biologisia passeja koskevan jutun  käsittely lähenee loppuaan CAS:ssa. Urheilun kansainvälinen  vetoomustuomioistuin kuulee Francesco De Bonisia, Franco Pellizottia,  Pietro Caucchiolia ja Tadej Valjavecia lähiviikkoina. CAS:n antanee  ratkaisunsa alkukevään aikana.

Four Biological Passport Doping Case Verdicts Pending From CAS | Cyclingnews.com

----------


## VesaP

> Movistar-tallin espanjalaispolkija Xavier Tondo oli saanut sähköpostiinsa epäilyttäviä d-tarjouksia, jotka hän sitten välitti Civil Guardille. Kai espanjalaisista prokuskeista löytyy myös suoraselkäistä toimintaa harjoittavia yksilöitä. Tondolta rehellistä duunia.



Tai sit se ei vastaile kuin luotettaviin D-maileihin.... Mutta joo, hyvä tuokin!  :Hymy: 

Ja nyt äkkiä validoisivat sen plastizisers testin ja Contan näyte uudestaan seulan läpi. Loppuisi tämä pelleily hänen osaltaan 2 vuoden pannaan mikä loppuu sit joskus keväällä 2013. Prkle. No, tietysti sit Contan puolustus hakisi jostain lääkäritodistuksen missä sille on jouduttu antamaan "lääketieteellisestä syystä" vain suolaliuosta suoneen joskus kuukausi ennen touria ja siksi jämiä näkyy vielä.

----------


## vetooo

> No, tietysti sit Contan puolustus hakisi jostain lääkäritodistuksen missä sille on jouduttu antamaan "lääketieteellisestä syystä" vain suolaliuosta suoneen joskus kuukausi ennen touria ja siksi jämiä näkyy vielä.



Tuli muuten mieleen, että Espanjan pyöräilyliitto julkaisee lähipäivinä lontoonkielisen version AC-casesta. Sitten voikin tutustua tarkemmin, miten räikeästi siellä on vedetty kotiin päin.

----------


## tchegge_

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/maastohiih...371073571.html




> Oslon MM-kisoissa voi historiallisesti kärähtää myös omalla verellä tehdystä veritankkauksesta, kertoo Kansainvälinen hiihtoliitto FIS.



Tarkoittaako tuo sitä että veripussitesti olisi jatkossa myös muissa Wadan lajeissa?

----------


## Mr.Auer

Kohta ne ottaa sitä vertaan talteen johonkin luomupusseihin, vaikkapa härän kasseihin tai pässin virtsarakkoon ....

----------


## rhubarb

> http://www.iltasanomat.fi/maastohiih...371073571.html
> 
> 
> Tarkoittaako tuo sitä että veripussitesti olisi jatkossa myös muissa Wadan lajeissa?



Äkillisiä sairastumisia odotellessa…vaikka eiköhän norskeilla ole homma sen verran hallussa etteivät jää kiinni kuitenkaan.

----------


## Lasol

> Kohta ne ottaa sitä vertaan talteen johonkin luomupusseihin, vaikkapa härän kasseihin tai pässin virtsarakkoon ....



Jostain luin että Damsgaard sano että voi löytyä jäämiä vaikka säilyttäs lasipullossa. En ymmärrä kyllä miten vois löytyä muovinpehmennysainetta lasipullossa säilytetystä tavarasta. Taitaa olla vaan urheilijoiden pelottelua.

Kylhän ne jotain keksii. Vähän vaikeuttaa vaan veritankkausta, muttei estä.

----------


## Risto Koivunen

> Jostain luin että Damsgaard sano että voi löytyä jäämiä vaikka säilyttäs lasipullossa. En ymmärrä kyllä miten vois löytyä muovinpehmennysainetta lasipullossa säilytetystä tavarasta.



Ehkä sieltä löytyy jäämiä siitä itse lasipullon materiaalista, ja nämä ovat myös havaittavissa testeissä?

----------


## asb

> http://www.iltasanomat.fi/maastohiihto/Veritankkaustesti%20otettiin%20illalla%20käyttö  n/art-1288371073571.html
> 
> Tarkoittaako tuo sitä että veripussitesti olisi jatkossa myös muissa Wadan lajeissa?



Tuo hiihtoniilojen uhoaminen on pelkkä julkisuustempaus, jolla ei ole mitään tekemistä dopingtestauksen kanssa. Testejä tehdään ihan samalla tavalla kuin ennenkin. Jos käryjä ei tule, niin sitä voidaan valheellisesti perustella sponsoreille lajin puhtaudella. Jos käryjä tulee, niin paukutellaan henkseleitä ja uhotaan miten nyt ollaan niin vitun antidopingia, että mittarit räjähtelee kuin Hollywood-leffoissa. Kuitenkin, ovat mediassakin jo antaneet itselleen takaportin luistaa yöllisistä testeistä (kun laitteet on muka niin tarkat, että verensiirrot näkyy vielä aamullakin).

----------


## zeizei

Kilpaurheilijan ei kannattane Kiinassa liharuokaan koskea. Tiedossa oli toki, että siellä tuo on aika yleistä, mutta noinkin helposti heilahtaa mittarit  :No huh!:  Olis Alpunkin pitänyt miettiä tarkemmin, minkä maalaista lihaa sanoi syöneensä  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## J T K

"Kävin kiinalaisessa syömässä, en mä oo mitään ottanu!!11!"

----------


## pekkajaa

Periaatteessa on aika kutkuttava ajatus että olisi tosiaan toimiva muovien/pehmenninten testausjärjestelmä joka kertakaikkiaan estäisi kaikenlaisten infuusioiden antamisen, oli se sitten verensiirto tai vaan suolasokeriliuos. Taitaa vaan taas kuullostaa vähän liian hyvältä ollakseen totta? Ja vaikka teknisessä mielessä voitaisiinkin käräyttää niin onko taas kuitenkin jotkut tasa-arvoisempia kuin toiset? 

Voisivat samalla vaikka kehittää jonkun ylläripylläritestin  neulanpistojen löytämiseksi jamppojen käsivarsista, tai missä niitä nyt sattuukaan olemaan. Tämä testi  tosin varmaan kierrettäisiin sitten jatkossa ampumalla ne romut johonkin "minne ei päivä paista"

Jos muuten riittävän pieniin pitoisuuksiin mennään niin käytännössä joka jampalla taitaa olla ftalaatteja, bisfenoli-A:ta ynnä muita ympäristöstä peräisin olevia muoviperäisiä aineita veressään  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## vetooo

Suomalainen media jaksaa ja jaksaa tätä samaa virttä.

Dopingasiantuntija: Joka neljäs Oslon hiihtohuippu käyttänyt dopingia | Talviurheilu | Iltalehti.fi

Jos kuitenkin jatkan samaa virttä, niin totean ammattilaispyöräilyssä lukeman olevan 3/4.

----------


## leecher

> Suomalainen media jaksaa ja jaksaa tätä samaa virttä.
> 
> Dopingasiantuntija: Joka neljäs Oslon hiihtohuippu käyttänyt dopingia | Talviurheilu | Iltalehti.fi
> 
> Jos kuitenkin jatkan samaa virttä, niin totean ammattilaispyöräilyssä lukeman olevan 3/4.



Näinpä, miksi pitää aina kirjoittaa negatiiviseen sävyyn? Pitääkö tuosta asiasta muistuttaa joka välissä? Onko joku nähnyt kertaakaan esim. NHL-uutisten yhteydessä dopingin käytöstä alamainintaa? Amerikkalaisten ammattilaissarjoissa dropitus on kuitenkin enemmän sääntö kuin poikkeus.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

> Jostain luin että Damsgaard sano että voi löytyä jäämiä vaikka säilyttäs lasipullossa. En ymmärrä kyllä miten vois löytyä muovinpehmennysainetta lasipullossa säilytetystä tavarasta. Taitaa olla vaan urheilijoiden pelottelua.
> 
> Kylhän ne jotain keksii. Vähän vaikeuttaa vaan veritankkausta, muttei estä.



Juoksutetaankohan se veri suoneen ja suonesta lasipilleillä vai tarvittaisiinko ehkä muoviletkuja?

----------


## VesaP

> Juoksutetaankohan se veri suoneen ja suonesta lasipilleillä vai tarvittaisiinko ehkä muoviletkuja?



Juodaan suoraan pullosta?  :No huh!: 

Mää taas näin jonkun uutisen missä toi selosti että lasin pitäisi olla jotain "laatulasia mikä on niin kallista että sitä tuskin on kellään joten siksi lasipullot ei ole ongelmana" jotta lasi ei näy testissä?  :No huh!:  Tai sit muistan ihan väärin...  :Nolous:

----------


## rhubarb

> Dopingasiantuntija: Joka neljäs Oslon hiihtohuippu käyttänyt dopingia | Talviurheilu | Iltalehti.fi



Mitäköhän tässä oli tarkoitus sanoa?





> 20-25 prosenttia Oslon kisojen huippuhiihtäjistä on käyttänyt uransa aikana dopingia. Se on toki eri asia, kuinka moni on käyttänyt ennen näitä kisoja. Se prosentti on paljon pienempi



…

Muissa uutisissa on paljastunut että hampilääkäri on douppingia: http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/mmhiihto/ar.../1135264038247

----------


## vetooo

Päivän dopinguutiset Itävallasta: Tourin 14. etapin vuonna 2005 voittanutta Georg Totschnigia syytetään valehtelusta d-asioissa.

*Totschnig Charged With Lying Under Oath About Doping | Cyclingnews.com*

----------


## Sianluka

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/mosq...till-undecided olisi Lahdessa pitänyt poikien yrittää samaa, tukea ei vaan tullut päättäjiltä samalla tavalla.....

----------


## rhubarb

Tänään 21:00 FST5:llä Suunvuoro-ohjelmassa aiheena “Pitäisikö doping vapauttaa?”, saattaa olla mielenkiintoinen keskustelu.

----------


## vetooo

Chileläinen amatöörikuski Marco Arriagada on jäänyt kiinni dopingista. Arriagada on nimellisesti amateur, mutta menestyksestä päätellen protason ukko - tosin amatööri d-asioissa. Arriagada voitti alkuvuonna Tour de San Luis -etappikilpailun ja Chilen ympäriajon.

Positivo  de Marco Arriagada, ganador del Tour de San Luis y la Vuelta a Chile  (Ampliación) / Profesionales / Noticias del ciclismo / BICI CICLISMO

----------


## Jeesu

Ranskastakin kuuluu uutisia http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/juni...lefer-arrested

----------


## KLA

ja Englannista... tällä kertaa futaaja.

http://yle.fi/urheilu/lajit/jalkapal...tml?origin=rss

----------


## vetooo

Tässä kun YLE:n MM-hiihtolähetyksiä on muutamana päivänä seurannut, niin piti oikein tutustua, mitä yhteyksiä asiantuntija-valmentaja Jarmo Punkkisella oli Italian dopingmarsalkkoihin 1980-luvun lopulla. YLE:n MOT-ohjelma käsitteli vuonna 2000 aihetta "Veridopingin mallimaa". Aijai, tässä nousi hymy nassulle, kun luin Prof. Conconista, jonka läheinen liittolainen oli jo tuolloin legendaarinen Dr. Ferrari. Ja Punkkinen opetteli talon tavoille Conconin ohjauksessa... Jutun lopussa hieman tarinaa Festinasta ja Joona Laukasta.

----------


## vetooo

CAS on antanut Franco Pellizottille 2 vuoden kilpailukiellon.

Pellizotti Banned For Two Years By The Court Of Arbitration For Sport | Cyclingnews.com

Pellizottin case enteni seuraavalla tavalla:

1) UCI havaitsi Pellizottin biologisessa passissa epäilyttäviä veriarvoja.
2) UCI asetti hänet väliaikaiseen kilpailukieltoon.
3) Italian olympiakomitea CONI kumosi pannan.
4) UCI vei jutun CAS:n ratkaistavaksi.
5) CAS yhtyi UCI:n kantaan ja mätkäisi Pellizottille 2 vuoden pannan.

----------


## PTM

> ... Jutun lopussa hieman tarinaa Festinasta ja Joona Laukasta.



Tuo Joonan juttu onkin ollut aina sellainen, että voisi sanoa, että siinä on laitettu halvalla kuulijan ajattelukykyä, kun on kiistetty "mahdollinen" käyttö. Lisäksi muistaakseni vielä Joona puolusteli esim. kortisonin käyttöä palautukseen jossakin Fillari-lehden kolumnissa takavuosina.

Mutta pahinta olivat kuitenkin hänen kirjoituksensa Fillari-lehdessä maantiekisoista - voisi sanoa, ettei mies ole syntynyt kynä kädessä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## vetooo

Pellizottille määrättiin 2 vuoden pannan lisäksi muutakin, joista voisi mainita mm.:

- 115 000 euroa sakkoja.
- Tourin 2010 mäkipistekilpailun voiton menetys.
- Giron 2010 kokonaiskilpailun kolmossijan menetys.

----------


## Samuli

> Pellizottille määrättiin 2 vuoden pannan lisäksi muutakin, joista voisi mainita mm.:
> 
> - 115 000 euroa sakkoja.
> - Tourin 2010 mäkipistekilpailun voiton menetys.
> - Giron 2010 kokonaiskilpailun kolmossijan menetys.



Cyclignewsin mukaan Pellizottin kaikki tulokset mitätöidään alkaen 17.5.2009.
Mutta tuossa taitaa olla virhe, jos on annettu kahden vuoden kilpailukielto mikä päättyy toukokuussa 2012.
Cyclingnews puhuu myös vuoden 2009 Girosta.

----------


## epaz

> Pellizottille määrättiin 2 vuoden pannan lisäksi muutakin, joista voisi mainita mm.:
> 
> - 115 000 euroa sakkoja.
> - Tourin 2010 mäkipistekilpailun voiton menetys.
> - Giron 2010 kokonaiskilpailun kolmossijan menetys.



Tai peräti Giron kakkossijan, kun Di Lucakin hylättiin: "He will lose his second place at the Giro d’Italia (he finished third but Danilo Di Luca was subsequently disqualified for doping)"

----------


## vetooo

Saiz: Fuentes Is A "great Psychologist" | Cyclingnews.com

Ei hertilee sentään. Manololla on palikat vähän sekavassa järjestyksessä. Lausahdus "Fuentes is a great psychologist" on aivan uskomaton tuollaisen taustan omaavalta pyöräilypampulta. Manolo on siis Manolo Saiz, joka oli jo kuopatun Once-tallin pitkäaikainen johtaja 1990- ja 2000-luvulla. Tallin dopingkulttuuri ei varmaan poikennut hirveästi muista tiimeistä, mutta Manolon suojattien d-sählinkien julkituilo on ollut huomattavasti tavallista runsaampi. Fuentes on puolestaan tämä legendaarinen espanjalaisgynekologi, joka pyöritti useita klinikoitaan ympäri matadormaata. Operaatio Puerto -nimen saanut dopingskandaali henkilöityi Oncen ja Kelmen entiseen tohtoriin Eufemiano Fuentesiin.

----------


## SykkeListi

Tosi rasittavaa, kun nää isot kisat ja palkintopaikat ratkee vasta vuoden päästä... Kuis Clenbuterolin keissi etenee, pääsikö iso posse pälkähästä jo?

----------


## vetooo

> Tosi rasittavaa, kun nää isot kisat ja palkintopaikat ratkee vasta vuoden päästä... Kuis Clenbuterolin keissi etenee, pääsikö iso posse pälkähästä jo?



UCI:llä on aikaa valittaa AC:n vapauttavasta päätöksestä 24.3.2011 asti.

UCI to decide on appeal over Contador by March 24 - GreenwichTime

WADA:lla on aikaa valittaa AC:n vapauttavasta päätöksestä 14.4.2011 asti. Se umpeutuu siis 3 viikkoa UCI:n deadlinen jälkeen.

WADA consider to appeal over Contador clearing on doping charges - Velonation

----------


## SykkeListi

Kiitän vetooota tiedoista, kiva, että joku jaksaa suodattaa tietoa intterwebin syövereistä. Toivottavasti Alppu saa sen mitä ansaitsee (bännit).

----------


## vetooo

The Shackin Janez Brajovic inisee, miten ilkeitä ranskalaiset d-testaajat ovat. Hänen pitäisi olla sitä iloisempi mitä enemmän hyvässä maineessa oleva Ranskan antidopingjärjestö testailee. Pariisi-Nizzan dopingtestit tehdään UCI:n ja AFLD:n yhteistyönä. Kv. liitto ei ole kumppanina varmaan ihan helpoimmasta päästä...





> Drug Control. My 4th Klodi's 7th. They treat us as a criminals. They say, we're afld, we can do whatever we want!
> 
> I think some people didn't understand me. I'm 100% for controls, just in a human way. No arrogance, treating us like sh.t, etc



http://twitter.com/janibrajkovic

----------


## vetooo

_Italian denies blood doping and criticises the world of cycling_
Ricco Reveals He Will Never Race Again | Cyclingnews.com

 :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Yuggas

> _Italian denies blood doping and criticises the world of cycling_
> Ricco Reveals He Will Never Race Again | Cyclingnews.com



Juu, pyöräilymaailma ja ihmiset siinä inhottavat Riccardoa. Nyt on sitten edessä normaali perhe-elämä ja ura baristana - ei kummemmin enää huolet paina töissä. Onnea jatkoon, Riccardo!

----------


## vetooo

Espanjalaissyyttäjät: Vaadimme lääkäri Dr. Eufemiano Fuentesille ja Oncen/Liberty Segurosin entiselle johtajalle Manolo Saizille kahden vuoden vankeusrangaistuksia.

Operacion Puerto: Spanish prosecutors seek 2 year prison term for Eufemiano Fuentes and Manolo Saiz

----------


## vetooo

Farnese Vini -tallin saksalainen Patrik Sinkewitz on jälleen d-ongelmissa.




> Patrik Sinkewitz (Farnese Vini-Neri Sottoli) has been provisionally suspended after returning an adverse analytical finding for Recombinant Human Growth Hormone at the GP di Lugano on February 27.



Sinkewitz Returns Adverse Analytical Finding For Human Growth Hormone | Cyclingnews.com


Sinkewitz kärysi testosteronista ja oli kilpailukiellossa ajalla heinäkuu 2007 - heinäkuu 2008. Hän on myöntänyt käyttäneensä myös EPOa ja veridopingia uransa aikana.

Patrik Sinkewitz - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## vetooo

> UCI:llä on aikaa valittaa AC:n vapauttavasta päätöksestä 24.3.2011 asti.
> 
> UCI to decide on appeal over Contador by March 24 - GreenwichTime



Piakkoin pitäisi UCI:n päätöksen olla selvillä - valittaa tai jättää valittamatta.

Klenbuteroliin liittyen: tanskalainen ammattilaispyöräilijä Philip Nielsen on saanut vapauttavan ratkaisun maan antidopingjärjestöltä. Nielsen oli popsinut pihviä Meksikossa. Käry kävi, mutta selitykset saastuneesta lihasta menivät läpi.

Danish cyclist Nielsen acquitted of doping

----------


## Soolo

UCI vie Contador-tapauksen CAS:iin.

----------


## TetedeCourse

> uci vie contador-tapauksen cas:iin.



Hyvä !

----------


## Merckx

> UCI vie Contador-tapauksen CAS:iin.




 :Hymy:  :Hymy:  :Hymy:  :Hymy:  Päivän hyvä uutinen!  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Eepu

Keltainen paita oikealle voittajalle eli Saxo Bank...

----------


## Yuggas

> Keltainen paita oikealle voittajalle eli Saxo Bank...



Katellaanpa nyt ihan rauhassa.. (jos siis olit jo Andylle paitaa lähettämässä)

----------


## vetooo

No niin, saadaan tämä AC-iskuisuuscase nytkähtämään taas hieman eteenpäin. Parhaimmillaan vyyhti voi saada lainvoimaisen päätöksen peräti tämän vuoden puolella. Olettamuskeni mukaan se mennee johonkin elo-syyskulle.

Espanjan pyöräilyliiton vapauttava AC-päätös on luettavissa englanniksi: http://www.albertocontadornotebook.i...onContador.pdf

----------


## Yuggas

Muistankohan oikein, mutta sanoiko Alberto jossain, että taistelu jatkuu vaikka CAS toteaisi doping -rikkeen tapahtuneen? Tai sitten olen vaan ymmärtänyt väärin.

----------


## Merckx

> No niin, saadaan tämä AC-iskuisuuscase nytkähtämään taas hieman eteenpäin. Parhaimmillaan vyyhti voi saada lainvoimaisen päätöksen peräti tämän vuoden puolella. Olettamuskeni mukaan se mennee johonkin elo-syyskulle.



Ai jaa, että jamppa saa ajaa kaikki isot kisat, Girot ja Tourit, vaikka tuollainen asia käsittelemättä! Outoa ja kanssakilailijoiden kannalta epäreilua - mikä siinä asiassa nyt niin kauan maksaa?! Bannia ukolle suosiolla, p...kele!  :Vihainen:

----------


## vetooo

> Ai jaa, että jamppa saa ajaa kaikki isot kisat, Girot ja Tourit, vaikka tuollainen asia käsittelemättä! Outoa ja kanssakilailijoiden kannalta epäreilua - mikä siinä asiassa nyt niin kauan maksaa?! Bannia ukolle suosiolla, p...kele!



Epäreilua tai ei, mutta sääntöpykälien mukaan mennään tässäkin asiassa. Contador saa ajaa niin kauan, kunnes toisin päätetään. Jos CAS määrää Contadorin kilpailukieltoon, niin espanjalaisen kaikki tulokset mitätöidään Ranskan ympäriajosta 2010 lähtien.

----------


## Samuli

Jos CAS päättää antaa Contalle kilpailukieltoa niin silloin voi mennä kaksi Tourin voittoa ja yksi Giron voitto uuteen jakoon.

----------


## vetooo

> Jos CAS päättää antaa Contalle kilpailukieltoa  niin silloin voi mennä kaksi Tourin voittoa ja yksi Giron voitto uuteen  jakoon.



Täsmälleen juuri näin.





> Muistankohan oikein, mutta sanoiko Alberto jossain, että taistelu jatkuu vaikka CAS toteaisi doping -rikkeen tapahtuneen? Tai sitten olen vaan ymmärtänyt väärin.



Muistat oikein.



> Alberto Contador would be prepared to take his case to the regular Swiss courts if the world governing UCI's appeal to CAS against the lifting of his doping ban is successful, his lawyer said today.
> 
> "We will do everything that's necessary to show that Alberto is innocent," Andy Ramos told Reuters.
> 
> "We're sure we will win at CAS (the Court of Arbitration for Sport in Lausanne) but if that isn't the case, we'll go wherever we have to to prove his innocence."
> 
> Asked if that included taking his case to the regular Swiss courts, Ramos said, "If it was necessary, we would."



Cycling: Contador threatens to go to Swiss courts | OTHER SPORTS News

----------


## Jousi

> Jos CAS päättää antaa Contalle kilpailukieltoa niin silloin voi mennä kaksi Tourin voittoa ja yksi Giron voitto uuteen jakoon.







> Täsmälleen juuri näin.



Milläs matematiikalla tää oikein (näin) menee, jos on mennäkseen? Opastakaapa tyhmää. Mahdollinen käry kuitenkin kävi heinäkuussa 2010 = 1 x Tour voitto..? Vai napsiiko CAS mahdollisen pannan tullessa vanhoja voittoja pois jollainlailla takautuvasti?

----------


## ristopee

Eiks Contadorin tavoite ole voittaa tänä vuonna Giro ja Tour. Siitähän tuo taitaa tulla.

----------


## rhubarb

> Milläs matematiikalla tää oikein (näin) menee, jos on mennäkseen? Opastakaapa tyhmää. Mahdollinen käry kuitenkin kävi heinäkuussa 2010 = 1 x Tour voitto..? Vai napsiiko CAS voittoja pois jollainlailla takautuvasti?



Kilpailukielto lasketaan käsittääkseni edelleen sieltä elokuusta 2010 tai milloin se nyt napsahtikaan.

Ihan hyvä sinänsä Albertolle, pääsee oikeasti treenaamaan (ts. ajamaan kisaa) koko tämän vuoden vaikka lopulta menettäisikin palkintonsa. Noin kilpailullisesti voisi myös arvella että on aika todennäköistä että tänä vuonna ei satsitella, mutta mistäpä sen tietää.

----------


## Jousi

> Eiks Contadorin tavoite ole voittaa tänä vuonna Giro ja Tour. Siitähän tuo taitaa tulla.



Jaa jaa, äijillä on vahvaa tietoa. Saiskos huomisen lottonumerot..  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## vetooo

> Kilpailukielto lasketaan käsittääkseni edelleen sieltä elokuusta 2010 tai milloin se nyt napsahtikaan.



Mikäli CAS katsoo Contadorin syyllistyneen dopingrikkeeseen, niin kilpailukiellon katsotaan alkaneen päivämäärällä 24.8.2010. Se ei kuitenkaan tarkoita sitä, että Contador saisi pitää Ranskan ympäriajon 2010 voittonsa, sillä positiiviset dopingnäytteet annettiin Tourin aikana heinäkuussa. AC:n kaikki suoritukset tammi-kesäkuussa 2010 pysyvät voimassa.

Contador on tällä hetkellä oikeutettu kilpailemaan niin kauan, kunnes toisin päätetään (CAS päättää). Mitään laillista estettä ei ole esim. osallistua Italian ja Ranskan ympäriajoihin. Se onkin ihan toinen juttu, uskaltautuuko AC lähtöviivalle esim. Touriin. Itse uskon, ettei kehtaa. Girokin on vähän niin ja näin. Kaikki voivat päätellä, missä AC on uskaltautunut kisaamaan alkukaudella. Vain Espanjassa ja Portugalissa.

Muistelkaapa, miten pyöräily-yleisö reagoi Vinon Liege-Bastogne-Liege -voittoon viime vuonna. Vinon ykköstilaa kunnioitettiin karmealla buuauskonsertilla. Ranskalaisyleisö ei olisi varmaan yhtään helpompi.

----------


## Leopejo

TAS:n Matthieu Reeb, vahvistaessaan, että luultavasti päätös tulee vasta Tour:n jälkeen, ihmetteli UCI:n asian jättämistä viimeiselle päivälle - "näin menetettiin monta viikkoa".

----------


## vetooo

Myös WADA on valittanut CAS:iin Alberto Contador -casessa.

WADA Announces Contador Appeal | Cyclingnews.com

----------


## HeliT

Saapa nähdä, mikä soppa tuosta hiihdon doping-jutusta vielä keittyy. Seuraan mielenkiinnolla... Tunnen jollain tasolla osan noista "konnista(?)" kisailutaustani takia. Itse asiassa viimeisenä junnusarjavuotena 1992-1993 näkemäni ja kuulemani jutut olivat iso syy kuntourheiluun siirtymisessäni...

----------


## leecher

> Saapa nähdä, mikä soppa tuosta hiihdon doping-jutusta vielä keittyy. Seuraan mielenkiinnolla... Tunnen jollain tasolla osan noista "konnista(?)" kisailutaustani takia. Itse asiassa viimeisenä junnusarjavuotena 1992-1993 näkemäni ja kuulemani jutut olivat iso syy kuntourheiluun siirtymisessäni...



Piirainen vain tiukasti väittää olevansa syytön mihinkään. Ei oikein vaikuta uskottavalta. 
Tuo "saunasopimuskin" on melkoinen paperi. Mistähän ko. herrat olisivat tuon miljoonan haalineet kasaan Isometsälle? Epo ja kasvuhormoni olleet ilmeisesti ne "päälääkkeet" hiihdon huipulla. Kasvuhormonille ei taida vieläkään olla toimivaa testiä?

----------


## DeLillo

Suhteellisen kovia otsikoita tullut hiihdon doping-jutusta. Voi olla, että suuren yleisön mielestä turha kaivella vanhoja asioita, mutta sotku pitää sen takia selvittää pohjia myöten, että kaksi toimittajaa sai jutusta tuomiot ja aika monta hiihtotyyppiä sai rahallista korvausta kunnianloukkauksesta.

----------


## kolpakko

> Saapa nähdä, mikä soppa tuosta hiihdon doping-jutusta vielä keittyy. Seuraan mielenkiinnolla... Tunnen jollain tasolla osan noista "konnista(?)" kisailutaustani takia. Itse asiassa viimeisenä junnusarjavuotena 1992-1993 näkemäni ja kuulemani jutut olivat iso syy kuntourheiluun siirtymisessäni...



Tuosta sotkusta ei kehity yhtään mitään. Oikeudenkäynti on aivan turha koska näyttöä ei ole olemassa vaikkakin olisi harrastettu mitä tahansa.
Näytöt perustuu Kyrön paskapuheisiin ja vainoharhaisiin toimittajiin.

Räsänen on täysin syytön koska hän ei ole jäänyt kiinni aineiden käytöstä. Näyttö syntyy vasta sitten kun molemmat näytteet on todettu positiiviseksi jos sittenkään onhan näitä päätöksiä jouduttu pyörtämään ja kilpailuoikeudet palautettu

----------


## kolpakko

> Suhteellisen kovia otsikoita tullut hiihdon doping-jutusta. Voi olla, että suuren yleisön mielestä turha kaivella vanhoja asioita, mutta sotku pitää sen takia selvittää pohjia myöten, että kaksi toimittajaa sai jutusta tuomiot ja aika monta hiihtotyyppiä sai rahallista korvausta kunnianloukkauksesta.



Mielestäni tuossa ei ole enää mitään selvittämisen arvoista. Sääli toimittajia ei pitäisi ryhtyä leikkiin jos ei näyttö riitä.

----------


## DeLillo

> Mielestäni tuossa ei ole enää mitään selvittämisen arvoista. Sääli toimittajia ei pitäisi ryhtyä leikkiin jos ei näyttö riitä.



Eikös sitä näytön riittävyyttä olla taas selvittämässä? Eikö homma avattu sen takia uudestaan, että on tullut lisätietoa asioiden kulusta?

Jos asiaa ei nyt saa selvittää, niin oliko sekin liikaa, että STT:n juttu vietiin aikoinaan hovioikeuteen ja jossa tuomiot ja korvaukset lievenivät eikä tyydytty käräjäoikeuden tuomioon?

----------


## vetooo

CAS toivoo pystyvänsä tekemään ratkaisun Contador / UCI-WADA -asiassa kesäkuun loppuun mennessä.

CAS Hopes To Issue Contador Ruling By End Of June | Cyclingnews.com

----------


## kontio

Veerpalun A-näyte positiivinen..?!
(olin suht varma että pelkäsi vain veripussitestiä, mutta siellä olikin jo käry ("korrrooostan tämä on epäily" -Paavo M Petäjä`01)  takana)  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Herra Kurppa

http://hevoskuuri.fi/hiihto/321-post...opingnaeytteen

----------


## Kal Pedal

> Veerpalun A-näyte positiivinen..?!
> (olin suht varma että pelkäsi vain veripussitestiä, mutta siellä olikin jo käry ("korrrooostan tämä on epäily" -Paavo M Petäjä`01)  takana)



Lähde tässä on Postimees-lehti joka kertoo Veerpalun antaneen positiivisen näytteen tammikuun lopulla, ennen MM-kisoja. Mitään virallista lähdettä ei ole. Veerpalu itse kiistää (tietenkin).

----------


## MV

Keisarin mielipiteitä. Nille jotka eivät keisaria tunne, kannattaa tutustua muihinkin jorinoihin

----------


## Soolo

http://www.tuttobiciweb.it/index.php...cod=37681&tp=n

Mantua case etenee.

----------


## petri ok

Viro ottaa mallia Espanjasta
Kansanliike Veerpalun puolesta

----------


## TetedeCourse

Ballania syytetään verensiirrosta  :No huh!: 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ball...od-transfusion

----------


## rhubarb

Jaaha, Selänteen testokuuri vetää yli kun on alkanut tappelemaan.

----------


## buhvalo

> Jaaha, Selänteen testokuuri vetää yli kun on alkanut tappelemaan.



Jäähdyttelee pari kautta goonina, kun on leuassa massaa ja nopeat kädet niin heikot polvet ei haittaa.

----------


## Leopejo

1000 (!) poliisimiehen doping-vastainen operaatio Italiassa. Mm. etsinnän kohteena eräs "ProTour-talli, jossa ajaa ainakin 5 Espanjassa asuvaa venäläistä, ja jolla on tukikohta Garda-järvellä". Veikkaisin Katjuša Team:a.

Ylläoleva on vain huhu.

----------


## viller

> 1000 (!) poliisimiehen doping-vastainen operaatio Italiassa. Mm. etsinnän kohteena eräs "ProTour-talli, jossa ajaa ainakin 5 Espanjassa asuvaa venäläistä, ja jolla on tukikohta Garda-järvellä". Veikkaisin Katjuša Team:a.
> 
> Ylläoleva on vain huhu.



Katushasta tosiaan kysymys: Cyclingnews.

----------


## Leopejo

Lampre-ISD:kin tarkastettiin Etnan leirillä, jossa esim. Scarponi treenailee. Tallilääkärin mukaan poliisi takavarikoi kipulääkkeitä, maitojauhetta ja Enervit-patukoita. 

Muutama päivä sitten Italian Olympiakomitean päällikkö ärähti pyöräilyliitolle dopingista. Seurasi pyöräilyliiton ja muiden osapuolten (pyöräilijät, järjestäjät, lääkärit) hätäkokous. Mm. seuraavaa päätettiin:

- tuplataan ensimmäinen dopingpanna kahdesta vuodesta neljään ja elinkautinen kielto jos rike toistuu (miten tämä voi mennä läpi UCI:ssa ja/tai WADA:ssa?!), junioreista lähtien
- elinikäinen kielto kaikille muille kuin pyöräilijöille (lääkäristä välittäjään); suurempia sakkoja
- tiukempia ehtoja, kuten ammattilaiseksi siirtyminen kielletty jos on kärsinyt dopingpannasta, biologinen profiili kaksi vuotta ennen ammattilaisuutta, maajoukkueeseen ei epäilyttävällä veriprofiililla, yms.

----------


## VesaP

> Katushasta tosiaan kysymys: Cyclingnews.



Joo, ja asian ydinhän on että "ESPANJASSA ASUVAT" ovat taas kerran epäilyjen kohteena. Siis siellä maassa asuvat missä kukaan pyöräilijä ei käytä dopinkia koskaan.

----------


## vetooo

*Is Dr Ferrari at the centre of latest Italian doping investigation?*

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/is-d...-investigation

----------


## JuhoIlmari

Suomessa osataan taas:
http://www.nelonen.fi/uutiset-uusi/k...ki-paljastunut

Ja liiton miehet (ehkä) mukana.

----------


## vetooo

*Gazzetta dello Sport reveals more details about Dr Ferrari investigation* 

Gazzetta Dello Sport Reveals More Details About Dr Ferrari Investigation  | Cyclingnews.com

----------


## Deve

Ja monellakohan ammattipyöräilyssä, ei vain kuskeilla, lörähti löysät housuun kun saivat tietää että tutkitaan rahavirtoja Ferrarin tileille.

----------


## vetooo

CAS on tehnyt ratkaisunsa Tadej Valjavec -casessa. CAS määräsi slovenialaisen 2 vuoden kilpailukieltoon, jonka katsotaan alkaneen tammikuussa 2011. Valjavecin kaikki kilpailutulokset mitätöidään ajalta 19.4.-30.9.2009, jolloin hän ajoi AG2R-tallissa. CAS mätkäisi Slovenian kaikkien aikojen parhaalle ammattilaispyöräilijälle sakkoja 52 500 euroa. Valjavecin panna tuli biologisen passin epäilyttävistä arvoista.

Court Of Arbitration Confirms Valjavec Suspension  | Cyclingnews.com

----------


## vetooo

Kaikkea kivaa luettavaa a'la Dr. Michele Ferrari, Lance Armstrong, US Postal etc.



> Recent  days have seen a surge in news relating to a doping investigation in  Italy, and its reported connection to the infamous doctor Michele  Ferrari. La Gazzetta dello Sport has said that his network may have  generated 15 million euro, and that investigators are studying the  activities of nearly 100 people.
> 
> La Gazzetta suggests that the inquiry has developed from the original  investigation into the US Postal Service team, which began with the  federal agent Jeff Novitzky exploring Floyd Landis’ accusations against  the team, Lance Armstrong, Johan Bruyneel and others.



Armstrong/US Postal Service investigation continuing onwards

----------


## vetooo

Lisää juttua legendaarisesta Dr. Michele Ferrarista. Dopingmarsalkka uhkaa nyt mediaa oikeustoimilla.



> Dr Michele Ferrari has announced that he is willing to meet with the Italian magistrate Benedetto Roberti who is investigating the doctor's links to numerous professional riders, as well  as his involvement with the US-based Federal investigation into Lance Armstrong and the US Postal Service team.
> 
> After a series of revelations in Gazzetta dello Sport, Dr Ferrari has also threatened to take legal action against the media or individuals to defend his reputation.



Dr Ferrari Offers To Meet Magistrate Surrounding His Links To Armstrong  | Cyclingnews.com

----------


## ketju44



----------


## BONK

> 



Rehellinen suomalainen maanviljelijä.

----------


## petri ok

> Rehellinen suomalainen maanviljelijä.



Katotaan ny mitä epärehelliset lakimiehet saa tehtyä rehellisten maanviljelijöiden ja rehtien lapin miesten maineelle  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kontio

koko soppa on tosi ikävä, kuitenkin vieläkin puhuttais kuinka p*skoja suomalaiset hiihtäjät oli 90-luvulla jos ei d-vitamiinia olis syöty. voin kuvitella vanhojen verensiirtomiesten haastattelut:
-"takavuosien mestarihiihtäjä N.N., miksi Suomen hiihtäjillä ei kulje?" 
-"no mettätöitä pitäs tehdä enemmän eikä vaan rullasuksilla hiihtää ja alppimaja pitäis korvata piimällä..."

en mä dopingia kannata, enkä myöskään oikeudessa valehtelua. mutta se aatsalo-sallinen olis saanut olla hiljaa ja pitää asiat omana tietonaan niin kaikilla olis paljon mukavampaa. lahdessa olis käry käyny kuitenkin eikä nyt ois oikeusjuttuja.

----------


## vetooo

UCI pyytää Espanjan pyöräilyliittoa aloittamaan kurinpidolliset toimet Vueltassa 2010 kärynnyttä Ezequiel Mosqueraan vastaan. Mosquera narahti kielletystä HES:tä, joka on sangen tuttu myös suomalaisille 10 vuoden takaa.

Updated:  UCI passes file on Ezequiel Mosquera to RFEC to open disciplinary  proceedings | road.cc

Uskomatonta. Espanjan ympäriajon 2010 päättymisestä on kulunut lähes 8 kuukautta. Juttu saadaan vasta nyt seuraavaan vaiheeseen, joka ei konkreettisesti ole mikään vaihe, koska RFEC tulee vapauttamaan Mosqueran ja stiten mennään taas CAS:iin. Ja kuinka ollakaan, CAS:n mätkäistyä 2 vuoden pannan, Mosqueralle jää lusittavaa noin 8-10 kuukautta 24:stä. On tämä käsittämätön systeemi. Syy ei ole minun, vaan viisaampien herrojen ja rouvien.

----------


## vetooo

BMC-talli on hyllyttänyt jälleen väliaikaisesti Alessandro Ballanin ja Mauro Santambrogion. Viranomaiset tutkivat heidän mahdollisia yhteiyksiä ns Mantovan dopingjupakkaan. Tallin asettama sisäinen ajopanna on jo toinen Ballanille ja Santambrogiolle. BMC veti kaksikon pois kilpailutoiminnasta myös vuosi sitten dopingtutkimusten vuoksi. Ballanin ja Santambrogion piti osallistua tämän viikon lauantaina starttaavaan Italian ympäriajoon, mutta heidän pudotettiin luonnollisesti BMC:n Giro-rosterista.

Mantova doping investigation: BMC suspends Ballan and Santambrogio from competition

----------


## Markku Silvenius

http://www.adt.fi/view.cfm?page=A18F...b-73bab64e6928

Lihassa voi kuitenkin olla vikaa?

----------


## vetooo

Gazzetta on julkaissut todistusaineistoa ns. Mantova dopingjupakasta. Oheisessa jutussa kerrotaan yksityiskohtaisesti mm. Alessandro Ballanin puhelinkeskusteluista.

Gazzetta Dello Sport Publishes Evidence From Mantova Doping Investigation | Cyclingnews.com

----------


## mustikka

Ihan hyvä että kontrolloidaan enemmän tai tiukemmin mutta en siltikään jaksa uskoa että mikään urheilulaji  ikinä tulee olemaan doping/ corruption free

----------


## asb

> Ihan hyvä että kontrolloidaan enemmän tai tiukemmin mutta en siltikään jaksa uskoa että mikään urheilulaji  ikinä tulee olemaan doping/ corruption free



Ei varmasti ole, mutta kun douppaajia on vähemmän, niin kilpailu on yleisesti rehdimpää ja valvonta voidaan kohdistaa tehokkaammin.

----------


## vetooo

Seuraavaa käryä pukkaa. Miche-tallin Pasquale Muto nautti EPO:a ja narahti.

Pasquale Muto Tests Positive For EPO  | Cyclingnews.com

----------


## Leopejo

Equipe julkaisi UCI:n salaisen paperin, joka oli Tour 2010:n starttilista jaettu epäily-asteisiin. Equipen mukaan lista on laadittu eri veriarvojen perusteella, esim. hematokriitin arvon mukaan kuukausi ennen Tour:a (pienempi hematokriitti viittaisi siihen, että verta on otettu talteen). 

Lista menee nollasta (ei epäilyttäviä arvoja) kymmeneen. En tiedä kuinka luotettavasta listasta on kyse (lähde). Kymppi ei tarkoita, että käyttäjä on doupattu, vaan sitä, että veriarvot ovat epäilyttäviä ja ajajaa kannattaa pitää silmällä. Toisaalta nolla-ajajakin voi doupata, peittäen hyvin muutokset veriarvoissa.

0 Boasson Hagen, Boom, Cancellara, Gerrans, Horner, Roche, Voeckler, Aerts, Arashiro, Auge, Barry, Bellotti, Benítez, Bouet, Brutt, Cardoso, Devenyns, Dumoulin, El Fares, Geslin, Grabsch, Hunter, Koren, Lancaster, Le Lay, Le Mével, Malori, Moerenhout, Moinard, Mondory, Monier, Oroz, Pauriol, Perget, Rast, Renshaw, Roelandts, Rolland, Roux, Roy, Sprick, Taaramae, Turgot, Tersptra, Vandborg, Vandewalle, Velasco, Wegmann, Zabriskie

1 Sylvain Chavanel, Gesink, Hesjedal, Hincapie, Burghardt, Casar, Charteau, Dean, Delage, Elmiger, Frohlinger, Fuglsang, Florencio, Hansen, Klier, Kluge, Kuchinsky, Daniel Lloyd, Lorenzetto, Maaskant, Aitor Pérez, Alan Pérez, Pineau, Plaza, Pliuschin, Tjallingii, Valls, Wynants

2 Cavendish, Freire, Hushovd, Lovkvist, Luis León Sánchez, Sastre, Frank Schleck, Capecchi, Cummings, Di Gregorio, Durán, Frank, Gadret, Gavazzi, Gustov, Kern, Minard, Navarro, Niermann, O'Grady, Rubén Pérez, Riblon, Rohregger, Spilak, Tankink, Vandenbergh, Vaugrenard, Voigt, Vorganov

3 Basso, Joaquim Rodríguez, Andy Schleck, Farrar, Kreuziger, Cunego, Ciolek, Rui Costa, Flecha, McEwen, , Bole, Bookwalter, Champion, Da Dalto, De Greef, De Weert, Eibegger, Erviti, Felline, Iglinskiy, Kiryienka, Ladagnous, Monfort, Paulinho, Chris Sorensen, Szmyd, Tiralongo, Txurruka, Van Summeren, Verdugo, Wegelius

4 Armstrong, Evans, Leipheimer, Samuel Sánchez, Vandevelde, Millar, Brajkovic, Pauwels, Moreno, Fedrigo, Eisel, Garate, Grivko, Jesús Hernández, Konovalovas, Lang, Quinziato, Roberts, Vogondy

5 Contador, Ballan, Vinokourov, Wiggins, Breschel, Ivanov, Karpets, Kolobnev, Kroon, Morabito, Rojas, Nicki Sorensen, Gautier, Isasi, Noval

6 Petacchi, Gerdemann, Knees, Egoi Martínez, Reda, Santambrogio, Thomas

7 Kloden, Tony Martin, Rogers, Moreau, Hunt, Sulzberger

8 Van den Broeck, Rinaldo Nocentini, De la Fuente, Iván Gutiérrez, Hondo, Lloyd, Mayoz, Muravyev, Oss, Seeldraeyers, Siutsou

9 Menchov

10 Popovych, Barredo

----------


## vetooo

Paljon kiitoksia tekstistä! Tässä vielä englanniksi Velonationin juttu aiheesta: http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/84...de-France.aspx



> Equipe julkaisi UCI:n salaisen paperin, joka oli Tour 2010:n starttilista jaettu epäily-asteisiin.
> 
> *0 Cancellara, Taaramae*



 Vaikka ei tämä mikään absoluuttinen totuus ole, mutta olen nähtävästi ollut hajulla.

----------


## rhubarb

Tällaistenkin listojen julkaisu on aika kyseenalaista kun puolet jättää lukematta sen “valittiin erityiskontrolliin” ja “voi johtua ties mistä”-osion.

Eli tulosten perusteella (käryjen puute) voi vaikkapa lukea niin että <=5 onnistuivat douppaajat todennäköisimmin livahtamaan seulasta ja eniten testatut olivat todennäköisemmin puhtaita  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Ansid

Laskin tuosta listasta (http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/84...de-France.aspx) keskiarvot jokaiselle tallille. En väitä, että tämä mitään todistaisi, mutta mielenkiintoista tietoa silti.

*COFIDIS, LE CREDIT EN LIGNE 0,444444*
*BBOX BOUYGUES TELECOM 1,555555556*
*AG2R-LA MONDIALE 1,666667*
*FDJ 1,666667*
*GARMIN – TRANSITIONS 1,888888889*
*CERVÉLO TEST TEAM 2,222222*
*FOOTON – SERVETTO 2,222222*
*RABOBANK 2,333333*
*LIQUIGAS – DOIMO 2,44444444*
*TEAM SKY 2,44444444*
*TEAM MILRAM 2,555556*
*TEAM SAXO BANK 2,555556*
*EUSKALTEL – EUSKADI 2,666666667*
*KATUSHA TEAM 2,888889*
*LAMPRE 3,111111111*
*QUICK STEP 3,333333*
*OMEGA PHARMA – LOTTO 3,444444444*
*BMC RACING TEAM 3,555555556*
*CAISSE D’EPARGNE 3,555555556*
*TEAM HTC – COLUMBIA 3,555555556*
*ASTANA 4,333333333*
*TEAM RADIOSHACK 4,444444*

Silmiinpistävää on ainakin kaikkien ranskalaistallien sijouttuminen listan kärkipäähän.

Edit. Jaha, cyclingnewskin kerkesi nämä jo julkaista http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/lequ...ms-and-nations

----------


## Deve

Frank "Fuentes" Schleck saanut kakkosen..ja Wiggins vitosena Contadorin kanssa.

----------


## rhubarb

> Silmiinpistävää on ainakin kaikkien ranskalaistallien sijouttuminen listan kärkipäähän.



Tuo itsessään on jo hieman epäilyttävää; voi olla että L'Equipe on valkannut listan useamman joukosta.

----------


## OJ

Muistanko ihan väärin, vai uhkasiko McMikälie pari viikkoa sitten julkaisevansa biopassin tiedot jos tallit eivät lopeta kiukutteluaan?

Hevosmiesten tietotoimisto tietää kertoa, että näitä on tulossa vielä lisää, mutta saattaa UCIkin saada sormilleen siinä touhussa.

----------


## asb

> Silmiinpistävää on ainakin kaikkien ranskalaistallien sijouttuminen listan kärkipäähän.



Pitkäänhän on väitetty Ranskalaisten tiukemmasta suhtautumisesta dopingiin. Ja montakos Ranskalaista tallia on WorldTourilla ja mikä on sijoitus rankingissa (vikkelämpi hoksaa nopeasti, että puhuin tuossa käyttäen monikon sijasta yksikköä).





AG2R:n sijoitus on siis 17/18. Joko tulokset puhuvat tai sitten Ranskalaiset ovat surkeita douppaaajia.

----------


## kmw

siiryköön tänne Giro-ketjusta. Aiheena: Contador (ja voittamisen helppous) 

Lainaus:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Alkujaan tämän lähetti *Vandit*  
_Tällaiset asiat pitäisi kyllä  ratkaista vaikka väkisin ennen mitään näitä isompia toureja, oli se  ratkaisu sitten mikä tahansa. En usko että on mitään järjellistä  perustetta miksi tämäkin kestää kuukausikaupalla. Jos tuloksia muutetaan  jälkikäteen, niin eihän se tunnu "oikealta voitolta" sille uudelle  voittajalle tai hänen faneilleen. Kisa on jo kisattu ja juhlat on  juhlittu._

Täysin samaa mieltä, ugh.

----------


## ketju44

[QUOTE=kmw;1612173]siiryköön tänne Giro-ketjusta. Aiheena: Contador (ja voittamisen helppous) 





> Täysin samaa mieltä, ugh.



 



> *Vandit* _En usko että on mitään järjellistä perustetta miksi tämäkin kestää kuukausikaupalla._



   Raha !

----------


## asb

> En usko että on mitään järjellistä perustetta miksi tämäkin  kestää kuukausikaupalla.



Verrattuna "siviilipuoleen" tämä CAS-oikeudenkäyntihän ovat suorastaan pikaoikeutta. Jokaiselle askeleelle on määrätty enimmäiskesto ja aina tiedetään koska viimeistään tulee lopullinen päätös. Järjellinen peruste on syytetyn oikeusturva.

Tosin turha sitä on täällä järkisyyksi väittää, koska lynkkausjoukon mielestä Contador on syyllinen, eikä siten tarvitse mitään oikeusturvaa...

----------


## J T K

D-vitamiinimiehille, jotka rimpuilevat byrokratian jähmeyden myötä kisoissa voisi antaa ajo-oikeuden jatkossakin. Starttihan voisi olla sellaiset vartti pääjoukon jälkeen?

----------


## Laeski

> Verrattuna "siviilipuoleen" tämä CAS-oikeudenkäyntihän ovat suorastaan pikaoikeutta. Jokaiselle askeleelle on määrätty enimmäiskesto ja aina tiedetään koska viimeistään tulee lopullinen päätös. Järjellinen peruste on syytetyn oikeusturva.
> 
> Tosin turha sitä on täällä järkisyyksi väittää, koska lynkkausjoukon mielestä Contador on syyllinen, eikä siten tarvitse mitään oikeusturvaa...



Musta on hyvä vaan että saa ajaa niin kauan kunnes syylliseksi todetaan. Mutta se mikä on perseestä on tuo kilpailukiellon pituus, eli nyt ajetut kilpailut hylätään ja menevät jo kärsityn tuomion piiriin. Eli jos tuomio tulisi vaikkapa elokuussa ei kilpailukielto olisi oikeasti kuin puoli kautta.

----------


## vetooo

Tyler Hamilton teki landisit ja Suurmestarin tila käy yhä tukalammaksi.

Tyler Hamilton says he saw Lance Armstrong inject EPO | Velonation.com

Hamilton says he saw Armstrong use epo | Cyclingnews.com

Hamiltonin avoin d-tunnustus -kirje: Tyler Hamiltons letter of confession | Cyclingnews.com 

Tästä onkin suunnattava lentokentälle. Perjantain mittaan tulee varmaan lisäinfoa Hamiltonin tunnustuksista.

----------


## vetooo

Armstrong vastasi Hamiltonin syytöksiin Twitterissä.



> - 20+ year career. 500 drug controls worldwide, in and out of competition. Never a failed test. I rest my case.
> 
> - www.facts4lance.com
> 
> - Congratulations to @eki_ekimov on his 3rd Olympic Gold Medal!!



 :Sarkastinen:

----------


## pekkajaa

Tästä tulee vielä hauskaa. Twitteri ja cyclingnewssin foorumi repeävät liitoksistaan. Floyd nauraa partaansa.

----------


## 0pa

ai että nyt Lance mokasi! Missä viittaus syöpään?

----------


## OJ

Tästä tulee vielä melko mielenkiintoista.

----------


## vetooo

Myös George Hincapie vahvistaa Lance Armstrongin dopingpuuhat. Eiköhän tämä ala olla tässä.

More teammates claim Armstrong doped - CBS News Video 
Hincapie latest cyclist to say Armstrong used PEDs | NBC Sports 

Unta kuulaan ja Zoncolania venaamaan.

----------


## Jan

> Tyler Hamilton teki landisit ja Suurmestarin tila käy yhä tukalammaksi.
> 
> Hamiltonin avoin d-tunnustus -kirje: Tyler Hamiltons letter of confession | Cyclingnews.com



Vilpittömän oloinen kirje. Mielenkiintoisia juonenkäänteitä tiedossa.

----------


## pekkajaa

Hey ho let's go! Lisää löylyä vaan sanoo UCI  :Leveä hymy: 

http://www.uci.ch/Modules/ENews/ENew...enuID%3DMTYxNw





> The UCI will continue to defend its honour and credibility by all means  available, and reserves the right to take any measures it deems  necessary against Mr Hamilton or any other person.

----------


## Schöne Scheisse

Erkki Vettenniemi kirjoitti lauantain Hesarissa STT:n dopingoikeudenkäyntiin liittyen:

   "Yllättävää on todeta, että Suomen Antidopingtoimikunnan lääketieteellinen johtaja Timo Seppälä kierrättää oikeussalissa asti moneen kertaan kumottuja oletuksia veriarvoihin vaikuttavan epohormonin vaaroista.
   Lehtiraportin mukaan Seppälä "palautti mieleen karmeana esimerkkinä Ranskan ympäriajon joukkokuolemat 1990-luvulla" (Helsingin Sanomat 25. 5. 2011).
   Tuolla vuosikymmenellä Ranskan ympäriajossa kuoli yksi pyöräilijä, ja syynä oli suistuminen reitiltä rotkoon. Seppälä ehkä tarkoittaakin kilpailujen ulkopuolella 1980-luvun lopulla ja 1990-luvun alussa väitetysti kuolleita pyöräilijöitä.
   Espanjalainen tutkija Bernat Lopez julkaisi maaliskuussa Sport in History -lehdessä (1/2011) artikkelin, jossa hän mies mieheltä edeten tyrmäsi huhut moisesta joukkotuhosta. Yhtä vakuuttavasti hän kiisti kliinisten kokeiden nojalla uskomuksen siitä, että sydän ei jaksaisi pumpata liian "paksua" verta. Lopezin tutkielman keskeisiä havaintoja esittelin äskettäin toisaalla (Aamulehti 10. 5. 2011).
   Huhtikuussa puolestaan ilmestyi Dieter Bönningin ja kumppaneiden artikkeli International Journal of Sports Medicine -lehdessä (4/2011).
   Saksalaistutkijat osoittivat, että elimistö sopeutuu punasolujen lisääntymiseen monilla tavoilla; esimerkiksi sydämen toiminta tehostuu suorassa suhteessa veren paksuuden nähden.
   STT-oikeudenkäynnin mediaseurannassa on ollut tapana epäillä vain toista osapuolta eli syytettyjä tietojen pimittämisestä.
   Suotavaa olisi, että syyttäjän todistahat pysyisivät hekin tiukasti asialinjalla. Perusteeton pelottelu ei vie dopingkeskustelua ainakaan eteenpäin."


Vettenniemi on urheilututkijana ja -historioitsijana omien polkujen kulkija ja hieman vastarannan kiiski, mutta ihan asiallinen kaveri.

PS Saatan vielä kaivaa tuon Aamulehden jutun esiin.

----------


## epaz

Cyclingnews.com: Riders with doping histories to be barred from Italian Championships

Progressiivinen ehdotus. Toisaalta aika ankara, kun periaatteessa kilpailukiellon suorittaneet urheilijat ovat jo rikkomuksensa sovittaneet, mutta toisaalta tuntuu myös jotenkin hyvältä... Tehtyä ei saa tekemättömäksi tai jotain sellaista.

----------


## HeliT

Hiihdon dopingsotkun kuulusteluissa viime viikolla puhelimitse mukana ollut Tapio Videman ei muista neuvoneensa hiihtäjiä. Vielä Lahden kisojenkin aikaan kyllä kovasti kerrottiin, että Videmanin kanssa oltiin yhteyksissä siitä, mitä voi käyttää (Hemohes yms.) Kovin on muistamatonta porukkaa. Samainen Videmanhan on ehdottanut dopingin sallimista - siitä on toisella asiantuntijalla kyllä erilainen mielipide...

Hiihtojupakasta kiinnostuneiden kannattaa muuten lukea Lahden kisojen doping-selvitystyöryhmän raportti.

----------


## rhubarb

> Cyclingnews.com: Riders with doping histories to be barred from Italian Championships
> 
> Progressiivinen ehdotus. Toisaalta aika ankara, kun periaatteessa kilpailukiellon suorittaneet urheilijat ovat jo rikkomuksensa sovittaneet, mutta toisaalta tuntuu myös jotenkin hyvältä... Tehtyä ei saa tekemättömäksi tai jotain sellaista.



Progressiivinen, mutta ihmisoikeusnäkökulmasta mahdoton: ei rikokselle voi takautuvasti määrätä lisärangaistusta. On toki mahdollista toteuttaa niin että tulevaisuudessa kiinnijääneet menettävät osallistumisoikeutensa.

----------


## NHB

Jollekin tulevalle tohtorille voisi olla hyvä tutkimuksen aihe alkaa tutkimaan dopingin vaikutuksia muistiin. Muistikuvat näyttävät tosiaan olevan varsin heikkoja. Kukapa nyt enää muutaman vuoden päästä muistaisi sitä, että onko määrätietoisesti vetänyt  hormoneja. 





> Otitteko vuoden 1999 Olos-tunturin leirillä vastaan EPO-hormonia, kuten Kari-Pekka Kyrö on kertonut?
> 
> - En muistaakseni ole ottanut. En mielestäni ole ottanut.
> 
> Sotamaa vielä muistutti, että tässä kohtaa Kirvesniemen on puhuttava totta rangaistuksen uhalla.
> 
> - Kyllä kyllä, Kirvesniemi vastasi.
> 
> Kirvesniemi esitti oikeudelle vielä kerran toivomuksen, ettei hänelle esitettäisi sellaisia kysymyksiä, jotka olennaisesti liittyvät doping-juttuun, jossa hän on ollut epäillyn asemassa.



Tuo on ehkä jo vanha, mutta Videman on näköjään hauskasti samoilla linjoilla.
http://www.mtv3.fi/uutiset/rikos.sht...ng-kysymykseen

----------


## Schöne Scheisse

> PS Saatan vielä kaivaa tuon Aamulehden jutun esiin.



Joukkotuhoaseet tunnetaan ulkomaanuutisista, "joukkotuholääkkeet" taas urheilusivuilta. Jälkimmäisen termin on lanseerannut Bernat López, espanjalainen mediatutkija, jonka erytropoietiinia eli epohormonia käsittelevä artikkeli ilmestyi Sport in History -lehden uusimmassa numerossa (1/2011).
Tämä ihmisen oma hormoni säätelee punasolutuotantoa, joten sen rooli on keskeinen hapenottokyvylle.
Epon synteettinen versio valmistui 1980-luvun puolivälissä, mikä oli hyvä uutinen paitsi munuaispotilaille myös kilpaurheilijoille, jotka ovat aina arvostaneet korkeaa hapenottokykyä.

Epohormonin maine musteni pian sen jälkeen. Kohuviestit kertoivat, että parikymmentä keskieurooppalaista pyöräilijää olisi menehtynyt tavalla, joka viittasi sydämen äkilliseen pysähtymiseen yöllä.
Suositun teorian mukaan sydän ei siis lepotilassa jaksaisi pumpata epolla liian paksuksi manipuloitua verta.
Sellainen näkemys on vakiintunut sekä journalistiseen että tutkimukselliseen tekstiin 20 vuoden aikana. Vivahteita on erottunut vain siinä suhteessa, kuinka monta uhria epon sanotaan aiheuttaneen.
"Joukkotuholääke" herätti luonnollisesti hälyä antidopingväen parissa, onhan kontrollitoimien yhtenä perusteluna huoli urheilijoiden terveydestä.
Elimistön ulkopuolisen epon tunnistamiseen ei vain ollut testimenetelmää, joten nopein keino yrittää laittaa kuriin urheilijoiden veriarvot oli epäsuora: hemoglobiinin mittaus hetkeä ennen kilpailua.

Aivan ensimmäisenä oli asialla maastohiihto, jossa otettiin maailmancupin yhteydessä käyttöön veritestit 1997. Mikäli hiihtäjän hemoglobiiniarvo ylitti määrätyn rajan, hän joutui starttikieltoon vailla sen suurempia sanktioita.
Verikontrollia oli näkyvästi ajanut Suomen Hiihtoliittoa pitkään palvellut lääkäri Tapio Videman, ja kuten hän kernaasti korosti, jotain täytyi tehdä, jotta hiihtokisat eviät muuttuisi kamppailuksi elämästä ja kuolemasta.
Uskomus epohormonista "joukkotuholääkkeenä" on 2000-luvulla niin laajalle levinnyt, että sen kumoaminen lienee jo mahdotonta. Bernat López silti pyrkii juuri siihen tuoreessa tutkimusartikkelissaan.
Ensinnäkin hän rajaa selittämättömien pyöräilijäkuolemien määrän kahteen. Mutta silloinkaan ei ole pitävää näyttöä oletukselle, että vain ja ainoastaan epo olisi turmien taustalla. Selitystä vaille jääviä suruviestejä tulee toisinaan muistakin urheilumuodoista, eikä niitä ole aina syytä yhdistää lääkkeiden väärinkäyttöön.
Mitkä sitten ovat ne tieteelliset faktat, jotka vahvistaisivat epolla viritetyn veren vaarat? Lópezin hätkähdyttävän havainnon mukaan todisteita ei ole löydetty missään laboratorioissa. Koe-eläinten veri ei ole niin sanotusti sakkautunut, eikä sellaista uhkaa alan kirjallisuus edes tunne.
Tietyt antidopinglääkärit ja heitä myötäilleet maallikot ovat tyytyneet kierrättämään väitettä, joka osoittautuu lähemmässä tarkastelussa urbaaniksi urheiluhuhuksi.
Espanjalaistutkija järkeilee, että tarina "joukkotuholääkkeestä" liittyy antidopingia laajemminkin luonnehtivaan pelotteluun. Se taas on toistuvasti tehottomaksi todettu taktiikka, sillä urheilijat eivät ole harhautettavissa niin helposti kuin jotkut tahot toivovat.

Mitä sanoikaan entinen päävalmentaja Kari-Pekka Kyrö kohta Lahden dopingtapausten jälkeen?
Suorituskyvyn lääketieteellistä manipulointia ohjaa hänen kokemustensa mukaan kaksi periaatetta kautta maailman: testeissä ei pidä jäädä kiinni, eikä urheilijan terveyttä sovi vaarantaa,
Suomalaiset epäonnistuivat kymmenen vuotta sitten ensin mainitussa tavoitteessa, koska epohormoni oli päätynyt kiellettyjen aineiden listalle.
Dopingtestissä paljastunutta verenohentajaa käytettiin vain siksi, että epolla nostetut veriarvot saataisiin veritestiä ajatellen riittävän alhaiselle tasolle. Ironista kyllä, ainoa terveysriski piili siinä, että kilpailupäivän paineessa ja kiireessä suoritettu verenohennus olisi mennyt pieleen.
Kun epon maine on nyt palautettu, voidaanko seuraavaksi olettaa, että tämä teholääke poistettaisiin kieltolistalta?
Näin tuskin aivan heti tapahtuu, sillä antidopingia on alusta asti leimannut rationaalisen harkinnan asemesta moraalisen paniikin lietsoma hätäily.
Aineita ja menetelmiä kielletään huhujen ja väitteiden pohjalta, ja jos tosiasiat kertovat muuta, sen pahempi tosiasioille. Esimerkiksi veritankkaus julistettiin pannaan 1980-luvulla, vaikka menetelmä on tunnetusti ehdottoman turvallinen.

Suomessa muuten oli juuri epohormonista esillä asiallista tietoa niin varhain kuin 1988. Johtavat fysiologit Heikki Rusko ja Jukka Viitasalo julkaisivat tuolloin kiehtovan tekstin kirjassa "Suomalainen valmennusoppi".
He toivottivat epon tervetulleeksi kilpakentille, sillä "sen avulla annostelua sopivasti säännöstelemällä voidaan tulevaisuudessa urheilijan veriarvot säätää halutulle tasolle",
Bernat López ei ole tietenkään perehtynyt suomalaisiin keskusteluihin, joten häneltä jää väliin tilaisuus kiittää Ruskoa ja Viitasaloa kiihkottomasta tiedottamisesta.
Väitetty tappajahormoni on nimittäin vain lääke, joka kohentaa kenen tahansa oloa ja lisää siinä ohessa urheilijoiden suorituskykyä.

Fyysistä suorituskykyä parantavia lääkkeitä sallitaan urheilijoille kosolti jo tällä hetkellä. Mainio esimerkki on astmalääkitys, joka voidaan hyväksyä, jos urheilija pystyy todistamaan kärsivänsä "rasitusastmasta".
Toisaalta kestävyysurheilijoiden veriarvot tapaavat romahtaa kiivaimmalla harjoituskaudella. Mikä siis estää "rasitusanemian" diagnoosin ja sen jälkeen avoimesti tapahtuvan epolääkityksen?
Kysymys ei ole teoreettinen, sillä sen esitti Oslon äskeisissä MM-kisoissa puolalainen huippuhiihtäjä Justyna Kowalczyk. Utelun taustalla oli norjalaisen vastustajan kohuttu astmalääkitys. Sellaisen hoitotoimenpiteen oikeuttavan logiikan tulisi Kowalczykin mielestä johtaa myös epohormonin sallimiseen.
Puolalainen ei saanut haasteeseensa vastausta, kenties siksi, että rehellinen vastaus järisyttäisi nykymuotoisen antidopingin perustuksia.



Että sillai. Tässä on tietenkin vain keskustelun erään osapuolen näkemys. ja voidaan oikeutetusti esittää arvioita mediatutkijan tai historioitsijan pätevyydestä lääketieteellisissä kysymyksissä.

----------


## Leopejo

> Progressiivinen, mutta ihmisoikeusnäkökulmasta mahdoton: ei rikokselle voi takautuvasti määrätä lisärangaistusta. On toki mahdollista toteuttaa niin että tulevaisuudessa kiinnijääneet menettävät osallistumisoikeutensa.



Näyttäisi siltä, että tämä hanke käynnistettiin (miten?) heinäkuussa 2008, ja kielto koskee vain elokuu 2008 jälkeen kärynneitä pyöräilijöitä. Silloin oltaisiin viimeisen lauseesi tilanteessa, riippuen tietysti siitä, miten ja mitä vuonna 2008 tiedotettiin ajajille.

----------


## sianluca

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ricc...ng-accusations Että näin sitten, kaikki kiinni jääneetkin ovat vaan uhreja.... on minulta ainakin mennyt kiinnostus koko ammattipyöräilyä kohtaan, alkaa homma olla sellaista sirkusta. Ricco:"I have never been so calm".

----------


## Suffeli

> on minulta ainakin mennyt kiinnostus koko ammattipyöräilyä kohtaan, alkaa homma olla sellaista sirkusta.



Sama. Sitku(varmaankin tulevaisuudessa) aineet sallitaan, vois alkaa uudelleen seuraamaan.

----------


## Leopejo

> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ricc...ng-accusations Että näin sitten, kaikki kiinni jääneetkin ovat vaan uhreja.... on minulta ainakin mennyt kiinnostus koko ammattipyöräilyä kohtaan, alkaa homma olla sellaista sirkusta. Ricco:"I have never been so calm".



Alkuperäiskielisestä tekstistä tajusin asian päinvastoin, että miksi häntä kohdellaan eri lailla kuin muita. Esim. miksi Italian pyöräilyliiton johtaja, joka niin ankarasti puhuu Riccò:sta, iloisena palkitsee Contadoria Giron palkintopallilla.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

*Ohjeita kaikille, jotka haluatte jakaa kantanne dopingiin ammattipyöräilyn keskusteluissa*.

Lue säännöt. Hyvä että kaikki silmäilisivät nämä pikaisesti läpi joka tapauksessa.

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/f..._faq#faq_rules

Jokaisella on oikeus mielipiteeseen. Asialliset, harkitut, perustellut postaukset parantavat maailmaa vaikka ne olisivatkin kriittisiä. 

*Yksittäisiä threadeja ei ole kuitenkaan tarkoitus kääntää kokonaan doping-juupas-eipäs-keskusteluksi, koska se ei johda mihinkään*. Tätä varten on omia dopingkeskusteluun keskittyneitä threadeja. Vaikka tuo:

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...=27031&page=92

PIDÄ HUOLI, että päätät omalta osaltasi väittelyn ajoissa. Ainakin aikoinaan pyöräilyyn kuului tietty *kohteliaisuus ja kunnioitus* toista kohtaan.

Suurin osa palstalaisista suhtautuu dopingiin erittäin negatiivisesti.

Valtaosa palstalaisista haluaa tasapuoliset kilpailuolosuhteet kaikille kisaajille.

Suurin osa palstalaisista haluaa kirjoittaa ja lukea muistakin asioista kuin dopingista.

Kiitos.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Kuinka tämän ketjun on tarkoitus erota tuosta Dopingpaukku -ketjusta?

----------


## BONK

Tätä hihiteltiin aamulla...

"_Omaa suhtautumistaan dopingiin Kajaus kuvasi kielteiseksi, sillä hänellä on kilpapyöräilijän tausta._"

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/maastohiih...393625406.html

Pyöräilyhän on mitä paras referenssi, kun doping-kielteistä asennetta tuodaan esille  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## vetooo

> 







> Rehellinen suomalainen maanviljelijä.



Ensin meille ilmaantui kuin tyhjästä rehellinen suomalainen maanviljelijä ja nyt meillä on yksi rehellinen kansalainen lisää.

Kyrö avautui Janne Immosen dopingtunnustuksesta | Dopingskandaali | Iltalehti.fi

----------


## sianluca

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ricc...ing-federation onneksi viranomaiset ovat ymmärtäneet toimia.

----------


## sianluca

ei niinkään kilpailemisen takia sinänsä, mutta ettei tule ruumiita....

----------


## vetooo

Peräti viisi pelaajaa on siirretty sivuun Meksikon jalkapallomaajoukkueesta heidän annettua kiellettyjä aineita sisältäneet dopingnäytteet.

Uutistoimisto AP:n mukaan maajoukkuepelaajien dopingnäytteistä on löydetty kiellettyjen aineiden listalla olevaa clenbuterolia.

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/jalkapallo...394630061.html

----------


## stoki

> Peräti viisi pelaajaa on siirretty sivuun Meksikon jalkapallomaajoukkueesta heidän annettua kiellettyjä aineita sisältäneet dopingnäytteet.
> 
> Uutistoimisto AP:n mukaan maajoukkuepelaajien dopingnäytteistä on löydetty kiellettyjen aineiden listalla olevaa clenbuterolia.
> 
> http://www.iltasanomat.fi/jalkapallo...394630061.html



Jos Alberto tulee aikanaan saamaan vapauttavan tuomion omassa jutussaan, niin se ois sama kuin koko clenbuteroli poistettaisiin kiellettyjen aineiden listalta. Sen jälkeen jokainen siitä kärähtänyt voi vedota Alberton tapaukseen ja syyttää lähteeksi lihaa.

----------


## Jousi

Oliko se eilen kun uutisissa oli juttua kiinalaisten ruokamanipulaatiosta, sianlihasta tehtiin ravintolassa "naudanlihaa" lisäaineilla ja väreillä. Samassa jutussa näytettiin sikäläistä lihatuotantoa ja puhuttiin avoimesti clenbuterolin käytöstä karjankasvatuksessa..

----------


## vetooo

Riccardo Ricco on asetettu kansainvälisetkin kilpailut kattavaan pannaan. Ratkaisun teki CONI.

CONI Suspends Ricco  | Cyclingnews.com

----------


## tempokisu

Hiukka olen ihmetellyt kollegojen toimintaa doping-asiassa. 

Uutisoidaan kuitenkin että lääkärit voivat joutua rikkomaan valansa, tahi "vala velvoittaa" tarkoittaen nyt sitä vaitiolovelvollisuus-kohtaa. Siinä valassa muistaakseni on myös kohta terveyden edistämisestä ( en ole oikeasti vannonut koko valaa..). Jossain lehtijutussa oli että vaitiolovelvollisuus ei riku ikinä. Kyllä se muuten rikkuu, jos kyseessä on rikos josta on rangaistuksena vankilavuosia, en ny muista montako. 

hmm...jos urheilijat kieltävät terveystietojensa paljastamisen. Ymmärrän, jos on joku sairaus. No jos olisi vaikka vaikea munuaissairaus tai kasvain, niin nämä urheilijat olisivat taatusti itse jo kertoneet. Jos kysytään, niin tulee vastaus "en kommentoi", niin kyllähän siittä jo arvaa. Kun ei voida sanoa rehellisesti, kierretään. ( pätee muuallaakin).

Mutta vaikka olisi valoja sun muuta, miten on etiikan ja moraalin laita jos kirjoitellaan aineita terveille urheilijoille? Miksi? Raha ja/tai työpaikkako siinä on innokkeena. Siis kyllähän näitä kysyjiä riittää, kirjoita anaboolisia tai efedriiniä, tai jopa viagraa. Urheilusuoritusta parantamaan. Siinä sit että kirjoitatko ja otat maksun, vai EI, jokainen voi ite miettiä mitä tekisi.
Ainahan niitä löytyy kun kirjoittaa. Rauhoittavia nuorille ja anbooleja tms. urheilijoille. 

Tähä lisäys, Pekka Koponen oli tämä lääkäri, ja kertomansa mukaan kaveria piti jeesata. "Tupakki-askin kokoinen juttu se epon haku". 

Vaitiolovelvollisuus on raskas siinä vaiheessa kun tietää väärinkäytöksistä, mutta ei voi kertoa tai purkaa asiaa missään!  :Irvistys:  onneksi Kela seuraa hieman potilaitten ostoja, jos tulee hälyttäviä juttuja tarvittaessa ja toivottavasti Valviralta tulee noottia lääkärille. 

Mutta kyllähän se ihmetytti, että sitä huseerataan vaikka oli tälle yhdelle lääkärille tullut jo rajoitus alkoholi ( ja käsittääkseni samalla pkv) lääkkeiden kirjoittamisesta. Silloin pitäisi olla jo varuillaan kun on seurantaan otettu ja oikeuksia rajoitettu.

----------


## Leopejo

Italian pyöräilyliiton päätös olla kutsumatta MM-kilpailuihin sekä maanmestaruuksiin ajajia, jotka ovat joskus kärsineet dopingpannasta, koskee kaikkia, eikä vain 2008 jälkeen jaettuja sanktioita.

Täten esim. Alessandro Petacchi ei pääse Tanskan MM-kisaan ja Bettini joutuu keksimään uuden kokoonpanon ja taktiikan. Muita, jotka eivät pääse ensi viikonlopun Italian mestaruuksiin eikä Tanskaan ovat esim. Scarponi, Basso, Di Luca.

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Italian pyöräilyliiton päätös olla kutsumatta MM-kilpailuihin sekä maanmestaruuksiin ajajia, jotka ovat joskus kärsineet dopingpannasta, koskee kaikkia, eikä vain 2008 jälkeen jaettuja sanktioita.
> 
> Täten esim. Alessandro Petacchi ei pääse Tanskan MM-kisaan ja Bettini joutuu keksimään uuden kokoonpanon ja taktiikan. Muita, jotka eivät pääse ensi viikonlopun Italian mestaruuksiin eikä Tanskaan ovat esim. Scarponi, Basso, Di Luca.



Juma' la' vita! 
Todella kunnioitettava päätös perluskoonin-pojilta... jos nyt en kuitenkaan usko ennen kuin tämä aktivoituu todeksi...

----------


## fiber

> Juma' la' vita! 
> Todella kunnioitettava päätös perluskoonin-pojilta... jos nyt en kuitenkaan usko ennen kuin tämä aktivoituu todeksi...



Samaa mieltä! Siinä ois ibeereille opittavaa...

----------


## jvp

Doping-pyöräilijä änkesi salaa mukaan pikkukisaan

Ihailtavaa oma-aloitteisuutta  :Vink:

----------


## asb

> Doping-pyöräilijä änkesi salaa mukaan pikkukisaan
> 
> Ihailtavaa oma-aloitteisuutta



Eli Ricardo Ricco on ängennyt mukaan Gran Fondoon reitin varrelta "auttamaan kavereitaan irtioton kiinni  vetämisessä." Sanokaas sääntötuntijat onko kyseessä kilpailukiellon rike ja mitä sanktioita. Omat silmät on liian rutussa pikkupräntin lukemiseen.  :Hymy:

----------


## rhubarb

> Eli Ricardo Ricco on ängennyt mukaan Gran Fondoon reitin varrelta "auttamaan kavereitaan irtioton kiinni  vetämisessä." Sanokaas sääntötuntijat onko kyseessä kilpailukiellon rike ja mitä sanktioita. Omat silmät on liian rutussa pikkupräntin lukemiseen.



Jos ko. kaverit ovat olleet tietoisia siitä että Ricco on kilpailukiellossa (tai edes että herra ei osallistu kisaan…), voidaan heidän suorituksensa hylätä plus mahdollisia muita sanktioita. Ricco itse onkin sitten jännempi juttu…

----------


## Leopejo

Granfondo on virallisesti kuntoajo. Tiet (poikkeuksena Maratona dles Dolomites) ovat liikenteelle avoimia, ja liikennesääntöjä on noudatettava (esim. pysähtyminen punaisiin, jos risteyksessä ei ole liikenteenohjausta). 

Lisäksi kyseinen granfondo, kuten suurin osa, ei ollut pyöräilyliiton järjestämä, vaan erillisen, amatööri- ja kuntotasoon keskittyvän järjestön. Riccò:llakin on oikeus treenata ja ylläpitää kuntoaan, ei se hänen syytä ole jos takaa tulee jokin kuntotapahtuma... jossa sattumalta hänen ystäviään.

----------


## Timi

Dopingrinki käräytetty Andorrassa:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/dopi...ted-in-andorra

Joukossa 60 ammattilaisurheilijaa, joista 42 pyöräilijää. Yllättävää minusta oli lähinnä tämä kohta: "Also listed amongst the clientele were professional multisport athletes, bodybuilders, a motorcycle racer and kayaker."

Eli kyllä kaikenlaisissa lajeissa sitä dopingia pyörii.

----------


## asb

> Lisäksi kyseinen granfondo, kuten suurin osa, ei ollut pyöräilyliiton järjestämä, vaan erillisen, amatööri- ja kuntotasoon keskittyvän järjestön. Riccò:llakin on oikeus treenata ja ylläpitää kuntoaan, ei se hänen syytä ole jos takaa tulee jokin kuntotapahtuma... jossa sattumalta hänen ystäviään.



Voisin vaikka veikata, että tuollainen venkoilu ei mene läpi FCI:ssä.  :Hymy: 

Edit: Säännön 12.1.035 perusteella ilmeisesti tulee vain sakkoja (1000-5000 CHF).

----------


## Leopejo

> Voisin vaikka veikata, että tuollainen venkoilu ei mene läpi FCI:ssä. 
> 
> Edit: Säännön 12.1.035 perusteella ilmeisesti tulee vain sakkoja (1000-5000 CHF).



FCI ei edes tunne koko "kilpailua", ja vaikka tuntisi, Riccò ei ollut osallistujalistalla. Saako hän sakot jos hän ajaa Tour de Helsingin reittiä?

----------


## asb

> FCI ei edes tunne koko "kilpailua", ja vaikka tuntisi, Riccò ei ollut osallistujalistalla. Saako hän sakot jos hän ajaa Tour de Helsingin reittiä?



Hoh hoijaa. Keksi joku uusi argumentti. Tai lue edes nuo UCI:n sännöt. Sillä, onko joku tapahtuma FCI:n hyväksymä ei ole merkitystä, koska säänöissä lukee "any race." Siellä ei lue "any UCI approved race" tai mitään muitakaan rajoituksia. Tässä ei sääntöjen mukaan ole mitään tulkinnanvaraa. Ei ole kyse mistään vahingostakaan, vaan Ricco on tuon uutisen mukaan tarkoituksella mennyt sinne nurkan taakse odotelemaan pääjoukkoa ja kavereitaan. Jos joku doping-rangaistusta kärsivä tulee TdH:n reitille johonin ryhmään ajamaan, niin sakot ovat paikallaan. Kilpailukiellossa olevalla on velvollisuuksia ja yksi niistä on olla osallistumata kilpailuihin. Sanos miksei Ricco noudattanut velvollisuuttaan ja pudotautunut pois joukosta ja ajanut reittiä yksin?

----------


## Leopejo

Saa nähdä tuleeko tuosta "race":sta sakkoja Riccò:lle. Onko aikaisemmin tullut? Tämä ei ole ensimmäinen kerta kun hän "osallistuu" granfondoon.

----------


## asb

> Saa nähdä tuleeko tuosta "race":sta sakkoja Riccò:lle. Onko aikaisemmin tullut? Tämä ei ole ensimmäinen kerta kun hän "osallistuu" granfondoon.



Ethän sinäkään osallistu nettikeskusteluun. Kirjoittelet vain sattumalta samalle foorumille, kuin muutkin.  :Hymy:

----------


## leecher

Kyllähän Vinokin ajeli Ranskassa kyläkisoja hyvällä menestyksellä kilpailukiellon aikaan. Porukka vaan hurrasi kun Vino tuli maalin viisi minuuttia muita aiemmin  :Hymy:

----------


## Cycledrophis

Eikö tällä Riccolla ole jo käytännössä elinikäinen kilpailukielto? Miten häntä nyt enää voi enempää rangaista. Sakoillekin siinä tilanteessa voi viitata kintaalla. 

Jari

----------


## Rickmaple

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/span...ras-suspension

Jaahas. Hispanian oikeuslaitos yllättää taas ja päätti että Heras voitti sittenkin Vueltan '05. Olihan siinä näytteessä toki EPOa, mutta kun se oli vaan väärin säilöttyä...

----------


## vetooo

> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/span...ras-suspension
> 
> Jaahas. Hispanian oikeuslaitos yllättää taas ja päätti että Heras voitti sittenkin Vueltan '05. Olihan siinä näytteessä toki EPOa, mutta kun se oli vaan väärin säilöttyä...



 Kai ne löytää Herasille vielä viidennenkin Espanjan ympäriajon kokonaikisan voiton?

----------


## Yuggas

Jokainen sirkus tarvitsee pellensä. Meillä on niitä kaksi - Ricco ja Espanjan oikeuslaitos. Tai siis kolme, kun lasketaan viä epsanjan liitto.

----------


## vetooo

> Jokainen sirkus tarvitsee pellensä. Meillä on niitä kaksi - Ricco ja Espanjan oikeuslaitos. Tai siis kolme, kun lasketaan viä epsanjan liitto.



 Eikö Espanjan oikeuslaitoksen pitäisi olla puolueeton...?

----------


## petri ok

> Eikö Espanjan oikeuslaitoksen pitäisi olla puolueeton...?



Minäkin uskon Joulupukkiin. Laki on sama kaikille, tulkinnat vaan vaihtelee. Tosin oliko tuossa oikeusjutussa Epsjanjan oikeusistuin päätösvaltainen, vai olisiko juttu pitänyt käydä CASsissa?

----------


## vetooo

> Minäkin uskon Joulupukkiin. Laki on sama kaikille, tulkinnat vaan vaihtelee. Tosin oliko tuossa oikeusjutussa Epsjanjan oikeusistuin päätösvaltainen, vai olisiko juttu pitänyt käydä CASsissa?



Heras valitti Espanjan pyöräilyliiton tuomiosta johonkin espanjalaiseen  tuomioistuimeen ja sai kumottua RFEC:n langettaman 2 vuoden kilpailukiellon. Luuletko, että Espanjan liitto vie päätöksen CAS:iin.  Tämä on kuin erästä Helsingin kaupungin harrastamaa ns. Kalasatamapoltiikkaa... Lisää kukkahattutätejä ja -setiä...

----------


## petri ok

> Heras valitti Espanjan pyöräilyliiton tuomiosta johonkin espanjalaiseen  tuomioistuimeen ja sai kumottua RFEC:n langettaman 2 vuoden kilpailukiellon. Luuletko, että Espanjan liitto vie päätöksen CAS:iin.  Tämä on kuin erästä Helsingin kaupungin harrastamaa ns. Kalasatamapoltiikkaa... Lisää kukkahattutätejä ja -setiä...



Eiköhän toi juttu pitäisi viedä Epsjanjan hoviin tai johonkin muuhun. CAS taisi jäádä sivuraiteelle ja mun mielestä ei Epsjanjan käräjäoikeudella ole tohin juttuun mitään oikeutta puuttua.

Tosta Kalasatamajutusta en ota kantaa, kun on mukana kaikkee muutakin.

En sitten tiiä myöskään noista kukkahattu täteistä -tai setistä, vaan kaiketi ne on mukavampia kuin ne rasistikortin saavat. Itellä ku ei ole kantaa tohon juttuun.

----------


## vetooo

> Eiköhän toi juttu pitäisi viedä Epsjanjan hoviin tai johonkin muuhun. CAS taisi jäádä sivuraiteelle ja mun mielestä ei Epsjanjan käräjäoikeudella ole tohin juttuun mitään oikeutta puuttua.



Joo, tossahan taitaa asianomistajana olla ensisijaisesti Heras. Toisaalta, ketä vastaan Heras nosti kanteen? Espanjan pyöräilyliiton langettamaa 2 vuoden kilpailukieltoa vastaan? Eli RFEC on toinen asianomistaja suomalaisella maalaisoikeustajulla. Mutta, voiko/pitääkö Espanjan liiton valittaa "Espanjan hoviin" vai CAS:iin? Siitä minulla ei ole pienintäkään hajua.

----------


## rhubarb

> Eikö Espanjan oikeuslaitoksen pitäisi olla puolueeton...?



Ette nyt ota huomioon sitä, että normaalien ihmisten lain silmissä osa antidoping-säännöstöstä on hieman kyseenalaista.

----------


## Risto Koivunen

> Tosin oliko tuossa oikeusjutussa Epsjanjan oikeusistuin päätösvaltainen



Españan lainsäädännöstä en mitään erityistä tiedä, mutta luulisi että tuollaisen tapauksen voisi viedä oikeuteen melko monessa paikassa sopimusoikeudellisena asiana. Saattaa tietysti olla, että Espanjassa on vielä erikseen jotakin nimenomaan urheilun lajiliittoja tms. koskevaa lainsäädäntöä joka voisi tulla kyseeseen.

Tuossa olisi alkuperäinen Europa Pressin lehdistötiedote (pitkä versio), siltä varalta että joku osaa vähän syvällisemmin hispanian kieltä:

http://www.europapress.es/deportes/c...624135135.html

----------


## vetooo

Espanjan pyöräilyliitto valittaa Roberto Herasin saamasta vapauttavasta dopingratkaisusta Espanjan korkeimpaan oikeuteen. Herasin vuoden 2005 dopingkäry kumottiin alemmassa oikeusasteessa viime viikolla.

Spanish Federation To Appeal Heras Verdict | Cyclingnews.com

----------


## Poursuivant

Tämänaamuisessa Guardianin verkkoversiossa oli lyhyesti David Millarin kirjasta, jossa erityisesti d-aihetta käsitellään. Linkki. Ja jossa DM sanoo, miksi Wiggins ei sijoitu top 10 joukkoon Tourilla.

----------


## leecher

Juuri twitterissä : Breaking: Police intercept package sent to Wim Vansevenant allegedly containing "latest doping products" from Australia. More soon...

----------


## viller

> Juuri twitterissä : Breaking: Police intercept package sent to Wim Vansevenant allegedly containing "latest doping products" from Australia. More soon...



Lisää Cyclingnewsissä: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/vans...oping-products

----------


## vetooo

Eikö yksikään pyöräilijä saavu Champs Elyseelle puhtain menetelmin? Siihen ei näköjään auta edes lukuisat lanterne rouge -voitot...  :No huh!: 

Vansevenant Alleged To Have Imported Doping Products | Cyclingnews.com

----------


## ussaf

ettei ois toiminut muulina OPLlle?

----------


## Kal Pedal

Onkohan tämä nyt se aina Tourin alla tuleva doping-uutinen? Yleensä julkaisupäivä on ollut torstai ennen Tourin alkuun, eli tänään.

----------


## ALe!

http://www.iltalehti.fi/dopingskanda...tml?ref=telkku Jotenki tästä jäi vielä tyhjä maku. KOhta sitten nuo pojat pääsevät maksumiehiksi. Mutta kukaan ei vieläkään myönnä mitään  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## vetooo

UCI on lähettänyt Ezequiel Mosqueran dopingkäryyn liittyvät paperit Espanjan pyöräilyliitolle. Mosquera narahti HES:n käytöstä viime vuoden Vueltassa. Eihän tässä mennyt kuin 9 kuukautta, kunnes juttu nytkähti hieman eteenpäin. Contador-case on usainboltmainen verrattuna Mosquera-aikatauluun.

Mosquera-casen mahdollinen aikataulu:

- Espanjan pyöräilyliitolla on 3 kk aikaa tutkia UCI:n lähettämiä papereita ja tehdä ratkaisu.
- UCI:llä on 30 päivää aikaa valittaa RFEC:n todennäköisesti vapauttavasta päätöksestä CAS:iin.
- WADA:lla on 51 päivää aikaa valittaa RFEC:n todennäköisesti vapauttavasta päätöksestä CAS:iin
- CAS:lla kestää lopullisen ratkaisun tekemiseen noin puoli vuotta.

- Kaikkinaan 9 kk (paperit UCI -> RFEC) + 3 kk (RFEC:n käsittely) + 1 kk (UCI:n ja WADA:n valitus CAS:iin) + 6 kk (CAS:n käsittely) = 17 kk = lähes 1,5 vuotta...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## petri ok

> UCI on lähettänyt Ezequiel Mosqueran dopingkäryyn liittyvät paperit Espanjan pyöräilyliitolle. Mosquera narahti HES:n käytöstä viime vuoden Vueltassa. Eihän tässä mennyt kuin 9 kuukautta, kunnes juttu nytkähti hieman eteenpäin. Contador-case on usainboltmainen verrattuna Mosquera-aikatauluun.
> 
> Mosquera-casen mahdollinen aikataulu:
> 
> - Espanjan pyöräilyliitolla on 3 kk aikaa tutkia UCI:n lähettämiä papereita ja tehdä ratkaisu.
> - UCI:llä on 30 päivää aikaa valittaa RFEC:n todennäköisesti vapauttavasta päätöksestä CAS:iin.
> - WADA:lla on 51 päivää aikaa valittaa RFEC:n todennäköisesti vapauttavasta päätöksestä CAS:iin
> - CAS:lla kestää lopullisen ratkaisun tekemiseen noin puoli vuotta.
> 
> - Kaikkinaan 9 kk (paperit UCI -> RFEC) + 3 kk (RFEC:n käsittely) + 1 kk (UCI:n ja WADA:n valitus CAS:iin) + 6 kk (CAS:n käsittely) = 17 kk = lähes 1,5 vuotta...



Ja talli maksaa palkan, muttei kilpailuta kaveria

----------


## Risto Koivunen

> - Kaikkinaan 9 kk (paperit UCI -> RFEC) + 3 kk (RFEC:n käsittely) + 1 kk (UCI:n ja WADA:n valitus CAS:iin) + 6 kk (CAS:n käsittely) = 17 kk = lähes 1,5 vuotta...



Meikäläisen laskupäällä tuosta tulisi noin 19 kuukautta.  :Sekaisin:

----------


## ussaf

eilisen uutisia, mutta OPLn lisäksi myös BMC-leirissä hulinata. nyt ei löytynyt uusinta uutta (TB-500), vaan 195 satsia rehtiä epoa napattu tallin _osa-aikaiselta_ työntekijältä. kerrassaan mainiota, että työsuhde on nykymuodin mukaan ketjutettu, muutenhan tää vois roiskua vaikka tallin, ochin tai cadelin päälle.

ai oma kanta asiaan? no, olen liian fiksoitunut viimevuotisiin pihveihin, että tällainen jaksaisi kiinnostaa.

***

niin, ja koopeen kosto tuotti tiettyä vahingoniloista mielihyvää. asiallisempaa jahdata sikariporrasta kuin vain työtään tekeviä urheilijoita.

----------


## VesaP

> Meikäläisen laskupäällä tuosta tulisi noin 19 kuukautta.



Vetooo on vain niin höyryissään vielä "mulkuista ranskalaisista" että laskupääkin heittää...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## vetooo

Tour de France -ketjusta:




> Kai tämän voi tänne laittaa vaikka kuuluukin Dopingpaukku-ketjuun: Kolobnev kärähti.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/kolo...st-doping-case



_The UCI later confirmed the news, but said it will not provisionally  suspend the rider because HCT is not a "specified substance". This means  the rider can continue to compete, but the UCI press release stated it  is "confident that his team will take the necessary steps to enable the  Tour de France to continue in serenity and to ensure that their rider  has the opportunity to properly prepare his defense in particular within  the legal timeline, which allows four days for him to have his B sample  analyzed"._

 :Sekaisin:  :No huh!: 
* 
* * * * **

Kuinkakohan monta käryä vielä tulee. Ehkä kysymyksen voisi muotoilla paremmin: Kuinka kauan kestää dopingtapausten käsittelyssä, ne saavat lopullisen muodon viimeistään jossain tuomioistuimessa.

----------


## asb

Miksi käyttää HCT:tä ympäriajossa? Diureetti, joka Wikipedian mukaan saattaa aiheuttaa painonnousua. Peitelläänkö tällä muiden aineiden käyttöä?

----------


## Nailoni

Jostain lueskelin että sillä voidaan huuhdella elimmistöstä muita kiellettyjä aineita. Lisää virtsaneritystä..

----------


## VesaP

> Lisää virtsaneritystä..



Ilmanko NE seisoo siellä tienvarressa vähän väliä kusella. Ja kamera kuvaa... ÖRK! Nykyään pitää saada kuvaa kaikesta ja entisiä eettisiä sääntöjä (kusevia kuskeja EI näytetä) ei enää noudateta. Pääasia kunhan saa parhaan kuvan vain otettua. Esmes tuo Hoogerlandin yksi crashikuva missä about p-reikä ja p-llit näkyy.  :Vihainen: 

Paljonkohan Kolobnevin vuosiliksa olikaan? Se kertaa viisi olevinaan sakkoja... Voi käydä vähän kukkaron päälle jos oikeasti pistävät sen maksamaan.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## viller

Kolobnevin käryyn liittyen:

----------


## VesaP

Kolobnev kieltää ottaneensa mitään. Ei tiedä mistä aine on hänen elimistöönsä joutunut.

Liekö siis tapahtunut oikeusmurha kun ei oo mitään ottanu kuitenkaan?  :No huh!: 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/kolo...tour-de-france

Perustan "Mitään en ole koskaan ottanut vaikka kärähdin dopingtestissä" -yhdistyksen. Jäsenmaksu 1 x kk palkka (tai sama dopingkuuri postipakettina puheenjohtajalle mistä itte kärähti). YV:llä saa mun tilinumeron minne rahat siirtää tai osoitteen minne paketit laittaa. Vastineeksi lupaan lähettää "voi voi voi" emaileja kerran viikossa jäsenille. Clentadorin tapauksessa se voi lähettää mulle 100kg espanjan parasta lihaa jäsenmaksuna. Sen likaisia rahoja en huoli.

----------


## syklopaatti

Siis kuka haluais omasta lapsestaan ammattimaantiepyörailiän.??? En ainakaan minä. Ois pakko sanoo ,että valitse joku toinen laji. Nuori kaveri lähtee ammattilaisympyröihin niin sehän on sama kun kehottaisit häntä menemään vähän eurooppaan narkkaamaan.
Jep. Käy vähän maailmalla ja piikitä suoneen. Jee. Hieno laji.
http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2011071214045528_ur.shtml

----------


## Leopejo

> Siis kuka haluais omasta lapsestaan ammattimaantiepyörailiän.??? En ainakaan minä. Ois pakko sanoo ,että valitse joku toinen laji. Nuori kaveri lähtee ammattilaisympyröihin niin sehän on sama kun kehottaisit häntä menemään vähän eurooppaan narkkaamaan.
> Jep. Käy vähän maailmalla ja piikitä suoneen. Jee. Hieno laji.



Ei tuo välttämättä noin mene, ja luultavasti vieläkin vähemmän muutaman vuoden päästä, kun lapsesi on siinä iässä, että voi siirtyä ammattilaispyöräilijäksi.

Ja mikä olisi vaihtoehto? Ei ainakaan hiihto tai mikään muu kestävyyslaji, ei yleisurheilu, puhumattakaan Amerikan joukkueurheiluliigoista tai Euroopan jalkapallosta.

----------


## rhubarb

> Ei tuo välttämättä noin mene, ja luultavasti vieläkin vähemmän muutaman vuoden päästä, kun lapsesi on siinä iässä, että voi siirtyä ammattilaispyöräilijäksi.
> 
> Ja mikä olisi vaihtoehto? Ei ainakaan hiihto tai mikään muu kestävyyslaji, ei yleisurheilu, puhumattakaan Amerikan joukkueurheiluliigoista tai Euroopan jalkapallosta.



Olisivathan nuo uran kannalta parempia siinä mielessä että ei jäisi niin todennäköisesti kiinni.

----------


## syklopaatti

> Ei tuo välttämättä noin mene, ja luultavasti vieläkin vähemmän muutaman vuoden päästä, kun lapsesi on siinä iässä, että voi siirtyä ammattilaispyöräilijäksi.
> 
> Ja mikä olisi vaihtoehto? Ei ainakaan hiihto tai mikään muu kestävyyslaji, ei yleisurheilu, puhumattakaan Amerikan joukkueurheiluliigoista tai Euroopan jalkapallosta.



Heh. Onneks ei oo lasta niin ei tarvii huolehtia. :Leveä hymy: 
Baseball on kuulemma tosi douppi laji vaikka ei uskoskaan. Niillä on jotain 140-160 ottelua vuoteen plus pre-season 30 harjotusmatsia. Se tekee vajaa 200 geimiä vuoteen.
siinä ei ilman douppia tahdo palautua. Noh. Niillä ei taida vadan äijät perässä juosta.

----------


## OJ

> Heh. Onneks ei oo lasta niin ei tarvii huolehtia.
> Baseball on kuulemma tosi douppi laji vaikka ei uskoskaan. Niillä on jotain 140-160 ottelua vuoteen plus pre-season 30 harjotusmatsia. Se tekee vajaa 200 geimiä vuoteen.
> siinä ei ilman douppia tahdo palautua. Noh. Niillä ei taida vadan äijät perässä juosta.



Ootko ikinä käynyt katsomassa baseball peliä livenä? Pelejä on juu melkein joka päivä, mutta pelissä ei kyllä tapahdu yhtään mitään. Fyysinen vaativuus korkeintaan samaa tasoa kuin kirvesmiehen duuni. Kai siihen pallon mättämiseen tarvitaan voimaa, mutta perusjampalla osumatarkkuuden parantaminen olisi varmasti tärkeämpää.

Eli se douppaaminen ei niin haittaa, mutta kärähtäminen haittaa?

----------


## syklopaatti

> Ootko ikinä käynyt katsomassa baseball peliä livenä? Pelejä on juu melkein joka päivä, mutta pelissä ei kyllä tapahdu yhtään mitään. Fyysinen vaativuus korkeintaan samaa tasoa kuin kirvesmiehen duuni. Kai siihen pallon mättämiseen tarvitaan voimaa, mutta perusjampalla osumatarkkuuden parantaminen olisi varmasti tärkeämpää.
> 
> Eli se douppaaminen ei niin haittaa, mutta kärähtäminen haittaa?



Totta ,mut siinä on spurtteja sekä käytännössä matkustat tai pelaat 10 kuukautta vuodesta niin se alkaa hapottamaan. Nehän lyöjät näyttää läskeiltä juopoilta ,mut kai siihenkin jotai taitoo tarvii. Ainakin niille maksetaan kohtuullisesti. :No huh!:

----------


## Kal Pedal

Tsot tsot poijjaat.
Koko USA reenaa basebollia lapsena (vähän niinkuin pohjanmaalla, siinä Tahkon varastamassa versiossa) ja edelleen vaan parhaat valikoituu pelaamaan ylimällä tasolla. Tylsä laji se kyllä (minun mielestäni) on. Ja paljon, paljon suositumpi pallopeli globaalisti kun baseboll on kriketti (jossa nyt noin päällisin puolin kaikki näyttää vaan oleskelevan kentällä). Ja ainakin Intiassa tienaavat paljon paremmin (toiseksi parhaiten kaikista ammattiurheilijoista koko maailmasa-lähde: Indian Times). Se on sen sijaan hyvin kiinostava urheilun muoto (edelleen vaan minun mielestäni). Kriketissäkin on ollut paljonkin dopingskandaaleja.
Ja vielä vapauttavana lopetuksena (varmaan täälläkin jo nähty) The Onionin otos ongelmaan: http://www.onionsportsnetwork.com/ar...e-france,2268/

----------


## syklopaatti

> TJa ainakin Intiassa tienaavat paljon paremmin (toiseksi parhaiten kaikista ammattiurheilijoista koko maailmasa-lähde: Indian Times). /



Tämä ei kyllä pidä paikkaansa. Jos silloin on ollut apprillipäivä tai jotain???
Siis pikkulista paremmin tienaavista
-golf
-tennis
-baseball
-formula
-fudis
-koripallo(nba)
-Jääkiekko (nhl/khl)
-Nyrkkeily
Lista jatkus loputtomiin.
Yksikään kriketinpelaaja ei tienaa 10 miljoonaa ekua vuoteen. Tai sit mie en oo kartalla.

----------


## villef

Tulipa muuten tuossa tämänpäiväisessä urkkaruudussa kiva 3s näkyvä teksti "taas dopingtapaus MM-kisoissa" tjsp. En ole hetkeen urheilu-uutisia katsonutkaan, mutta hieman ihmetytti tuollainen uutisointi. Mitään ei mainittu muuten. Pyöräilyssä jos kärähtää joku kaveri jota kukaan edes foorumilla ei ole ennemmin kuullut, niin kummasti suomen media sen kuitenkin nostaa esille..

Loppuipa sitten tuonkin ohjelman seuraaminen tästä eteenpäin (siis senkään vertaa mitä nyt on tullut seurattua)..

Edit: siis naisten jalkapallon MM-kisoista kyse

----------


## vetooo

> Edit: siis naisten jalkapallon MM-kisoista kyse



Pohjois-Korean naisfutaajia hoidettiin epämääräisillä aineilla, koska olivat saaneet salamaniskun. Lähde: Kim Jong-ilin tietotoimsito, jota MTV3.fi siteeraa.

----------


## Natuboy

Onkohan Albertolla taas pahat mielessä lepopäivänä kun tämmöstä twiittas.
"Big transfer before the rest day with a lot of traffic!"

----------


## VesaP

Kolobnevin (Katusha) B-näytekin positiivinen:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/kolo...chlorothiazide

Irtoaakohan hänen kukkarostaan 2.5 miljoonaa puntaa sakkomaksua tiimilleen?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Deve

http://translate.google.co.uk/transl...%26prmd%3Divns

Ja monikohan pro pelotonissa työntää yli 410 wattia kynnyksellä..aika moni.

----------


## kh74

> Siis kuka haluais omasta lapsestaan ammattimaantiepyörailiän.??? En ainakaan minä. Ois pakko sanoo ,että valitse joku toinen laji. Nuori kaveri lähtee ammattilaisympyröihin niin sehän on sama kun kehottaisit häntä menemään vähän eurooppaan narkkaamaan.
> Jep. Käy vähän maailmalla ja piikitä suoneen. Jee. Hieno laji.



Näin on!

Hiihtäjäksi mieluummin.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ketju44

> Siis kuka haluais omasta lapsestaan ammattimaantiepyörailiän.??? En ainakaan minä.



Mikä ammattiurheilu sopisi sitten paremmin ?  "D" liittyy kaikkeen pro-urheiluun.

----------


## rjrm

> Mikä ammattiurheilu sopisi sitten paremmin ?  "D" liittyy kaikkeen pro-urheiluun.



Pajatso, flipperi ja pöytäjääkiekko...

----------


## vetooo

Espanjalainen Ezequiel Mosquera on saamassa vapattavan ratkaisun HES-käryssään. Espanjan antidopingtoimikunta katsoo Mosqueran olevan syytön. Asia etenee seuraavaksi Espanjan pyöräilyliitoon.

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/92...innocence.aspx

----------


## ketju44

> Mikä ammattiurheilu sopisi sitten paremmin ? "D" liittyy kaikkeen pro-urheiluun.







> Pajatso, flipperi ja pöytäjääkiekko...



Olis se hienoa kertoa kaikille ; poikamme pelaa ammatikseen pajatsoa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## BONK

Kaikesta huolimatta - hieman käänteisesti ajatellen - täytyy edes toivoa, että kaikki steroidien käyttäjät urheilisivat ja purkaisivat energiansa pyörän selässä, salilla tai missä kukakin. Toisin kuin tämä Norjan surullisenkuuluisa pipipää-douppari ABB.

----------


## vetooo

Max van Heeswijk (NED) on myöntänyt käyttäneensä EPOa vuosina 2003-2005, jolloin hän ajoi Lance Armstrongin joukkuetoverina US Postalissa ja Discovery Channelissa.

http://www.velochrono.fr/actu/2011/v...ue-setre-dope/

Nämä tunnustuksen ovat sikäli aivan yhdentekeviä, että jokainen alkeellistakin logiikkaa käyttävä tietää, mikä oli 2000-luvun alun d-kulttuuri...

----------


## Leopejo

Riccardo Riccò:n terveyttä suojellaan lisää: 10.6. - 10.8. voimassa olevaa kilpailukieltoa on nyt pidennetty kuukaudella, jotta Vuelta jäisi varmasti väliin.

----------


## VesaP

Hiljaista on dopingrintamalla kun tämä viestiketju valunut jo viidennelle sivulle... Taitaa olla ennätys  :Hymy: 

No, nostetaan vähän. On se kumma kun Kana Rasmussen on JUST SEN italialaisen apteekkiin mennyt minkä apteekkari on ollut varsinainen dopingtohtori... On ostellut kaikille tutuilleen perheen koirat mukaanluettuna lääkkeitä JUST SIELTÄ mitä nyt tutkitaan dopingista. Hupaisaa.

"
Rasmussen said that he knew Nigrelli and used the pharmacy for his family's needs. “I bought medicine for my wife, my child, my dogs and myself, and I therefore know Nigrelli very well. I have never denied that," he said.
"

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/rasm...n-a-witch-hunt

----------


## vetooo

Vueltassa 2010 HES:stä ja EPO:sta kärynnyt David Garcia Dapena on myöntänyt dopingin käytön. Garcia Dapena kuitenkin väittää, ettei Xacobeo Galicia -tallissa ollut järjestelmällistä dopingkulttuuria ja Ezequiel Mosquera on syytön.  :No huh!:  Sekä Garcia Dapena että Mosquera narahtivat suomalaisillekin tutusta HES:stä Espanjan ympäriajossa 2010.

----------


## viller

Jeannie Longolla sijaintitietovaroitustili täynnä ja nyt uhkaa kilpailukielto.

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/97...iolations.aspx

Cyclingnews tietää kertoa ettei Longo omista matkapuhelinta saati kannettavaa tietokonetta mikä saattaa aiheuttaa tiettyjä haasteita tietojen päivitykseen ja henkilön tavoitettavuuteen.

----------


## asb

> Cyclingnews tietää kertoa ettei Longo omista matkapuhelinta saati kannettavaa tietokonetta mikä saattaa aiheuttaa tiettyjä haasteita tietojen päivitykseen ja henkilön tavoitettavuuteen.



Longo vois ottaa mallia Brittiläisistä pikajuoksijoista, joiden kikka oli täyttää ikivanhan Nokialaisen viestimuisti viesteillä. Ei päässeet doping-kyylien viestit koskaan kännykkään asti.

----------


## OJ

> Jeannie Longolla sijaintitietovaroitustili täynnä ja nyt uhkaa kilpailukielto.
> 
> http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/97...iolations.aspx
> 
> Cyclingnews tietää kertoa ettei Longo omista matkapuhelinta saati kannettavaa tietokonetta mikä saattaa aiheuttaa tiettyjä haasteita tietojen päivitykseen ja henkilön tavoitettavuuteen.



Eikä tässä vielä kaikki. Väittävät Longon ukon asioineen Pappiin nettikaupassa, linkki.

----------


## VesaP

Alex Rasmussen (HTC) dopingpannaan:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/alex...oping-controls

Äijälle kenkää ja pariksi vuodeksi jäähylle... Ja saanee pyyhkiä pyllyä uudella Garmin-Cervelo pahvillakin.

----------


## A R:nen

Ja Longo jättää MM:t väliin "vapaaehtoisesti":
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/jean...-championships

----------


## vetooo

> Alex Rasmussen (HTC) dopingpannaan:
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/alex...oping-controls
> 
> Äijälle kenkää ja pariksi vuodeksi jäähylle... Ja saanee pyyhkiä pyllyä uudella Garmin-Cervelo pahvillakin.



Garmin-Cevelo on purkanut Rasmussenin kanssa tehdyn sopimuksen.

Rasmussenille kävi Rasmussenit - kirjaimellisesti. Sillä erotuksella, että nuorempi Rasse ei ollut Meksikossa...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## VesaP

Ricco kiistää ottaneensa mitään:

"Mitään en ottanut"

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ricc...ng-questioning

Edit: Jospa se Alex-poikakin alkaa treffailee jotain kellodesigneriä ja perustavat oman tiimin?

----------


## vetooo

WADA pohtii klenbuteroliin liittyvien tulkintojen muuttamista. Tällä hetkellä klenbuterolissa noudatetaan ns. nollatoleranssia eli mikä tahansa määrä ainetta dopingnäytteessä on sama kuin rike. Tulevaisuudessa käyttöön saatetaan ottaa jonkinlainen raja-arvo, jonka alittavia lukemia ei katsottaisi käryksi. Jotkut varoittavat niistä saastuneista pihveistä...

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/98...enbuterol.aspx

----------


## vetooo

*Italian newspaper reveals details of Ferrari investigation* 


_Legendojen legenda, Dr. Michele Ferrari (kesk.)_

Italian newspaper Corriere della Sera has published details of the international investigation into the activities of Dr. Michele Ferrari and his many clients, including Lance Armstrong, Denis Menchov and Michele Scarponi.

[...]

Corriere Della Sera reports that several riders and a sports doctor were intercepted by Italian and Swiss police as they visited banks. The doctor was stopped as he left a bank in Sankt Moritz apparently with a bag that was described in police reports as 'full of cash'.

Police are investigating possible acts of money laundering, fraud and doping and it seems police have already seized 2.4 million Euro from Menchov's accounts, with a total of 10 million Euro seized during the investigation.

Italian Newspaper Reveals Details Of Ferrari Investigation  | Cyclingnews.com

----------


## rhubarb

Sisäpiirin tietojen mukaan Luxemburgin poliisi on ratsannut Leopard-Trekin päämajan ja Flavio Beccan kodin.





> Luxembourg police have raided Leopard-Trek's HQ this morning, as well as the home of team owner Flavio Becca.

----------


## Samuli

> Sisäpiirin tietojen mukaan Luxemburgin poliisi on ratsannut Leopard-Trekin päämajan ja Flavio Beccan kodin.



Veronkiertoa tai jotain vastaavaa: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/becc...-in-luxembourg

----------


## rhubarb

> Veronkiertoa tai jotain vastaavaa: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/becc...-in-luxembourg



Lasketaankohan tämä hyväksi uutiseksi?

----------


## rhubarb

> Veronkiertoa tai jotain vastaavaa: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/becc...-in-luxembourg



Lasketaankohan tämä hyväksi uutiseksi?

----------


## vetooo

_"Mitään en oo tehny"_

Dr. Michele Ferrarin vastine uusiimpiin dopingsyytöksiin:



> *Castles Made of Sand* 
>             By: Michele Ferrari
>             Published: 22 Sep 2011
> 
>                            With regard to the articles that  appeared in Corriere della Sera (09/21/2011), Repubblica (22/09/2011)  and La Gazzetta dello Sport (09/22/2011) 
> 
> - the company called _Health and Performance_ existed from 1996  until 2010: it offered consultancy services to elite athletes, and  certainly had nothing to do with doping. I was a consultant for this  company, and have always presented regular parcels and invoices, all of  which result in my tax return statements. 
> 
> - my professional activity takes place mainly on the road, with the  execution of tests evaluating the fitness of athletes on climbs or flat  courses: hence the need to utilize a camper van as a commodity, in order  to allow the athlete to take a shower and discuss comfortably about the  results of the test. Surely not to "evade the controls". 
> ...



Welcome to 53x12.com

----------


## vetooo

Italiassa näitä d-asioita tutkitaan selvästi hyvällä tarmolla.



> A dozen people have been arrested and more than 100 put under formal investigation in connection with a doping ring in Italy involving both amateurs and professionals in sports such as swimming and cycling. Those investigated include a one-time wearer of the Giro d’Italia’s maglia rosa, six members of an amateur cycling team, and the mother of a teenage swimmer who ordered doping products for her 15-year-old daughter over the internet.



More  than 100 people under investigation as major doping ring broken up in  Italy | road.cc

----------


## vetooo

> Tämä on kirjoitettu 28.1.2011.
> 
> Pieni kertaus viime päivien d-uutisista Espanjasta:
> 
> Ezequiel Mosquera odottelee yhä Espanjan ympäriajossa 2010 otetun otetun B-näytteen tulosta. Mosqueran A-näyte osoittautui positiiviseksi, mutta B:n tulos uupuu edelleen jostain syystä. Mosqueralla on oikeus kisata, sillä miehen HES-käryä ei ole vahvistettu B-näytteen uupuessa.RFEC on aloittanut Oscar Sevillan dopingtapauksen käsittelyn. Sevilla narahti HES:stä viime vuonna Kolumbian ympäriajossa. Sevilla voi kilpailla tällä hetkellä, koska Espanjan liitto ei ole tehnyt ratkaisuaan asian käsittelyssä.



Ratkaisu on tehty. Sevilla on asetettu 6 kuukauden kilpailukieltoon kielletyn HES:n käytöstä.

Tämän logiikan perusteella myös Mosquera tulee selviämään 6 kuukaudella.

Eikö Espanjan pyöräilyliiton pitäisi olla puolueeton?  :No huh!: 

Lisätään tuohon perään vielä kukkahattusetä.

----------


## VesaP

> Eikö Espanjan pyöräilyliiton pitäisi olla puolueeton?



No onhan se. Nyt se langetti (tulee langettamaan) puolueettomasti kisabannit sopivasti muutamaksi talvikuukaudeksi.  :Cool:  

Tämä on käsittämätöntä miten UCI vuodesta toiseen katsoo tämän espanjan liiton pelleilyä läpi sormien. Sulkisivat jumalauta koko lajiliiton (ja sitämyöten espanjalaiset pyöräilijät ja tallit) pois virallisesti kisatoiminnasta! Sitten vasta alkaisi tapahtua!

Italiassa aivan erilainen meininki näissä dopingasioissa. Ne yrittää tehdä asialle kokoajan aina jotain.

----------


## ketju44

> Tämä on käsittämätöntä miten UCI vuodesta toiseen katsoo tämän espanjan liiton pelleilyä läpi sormien.



Eikös UCI voi asialle tehdä jotain ?

----------


## vetooo

Riccardo Ricco on ilmeisesti tehnyt kyröt ja puhunut suunsa puhtaaksi verensiirtotoimenpiteistä. Hieno mies tämä Ricco, kun myöntää virheensä.  :Sarkastinen:  Valitettavasti seurauksena taitaa olla elinikäinen kilpailukielto.  :Leveä hymy: 

Doping: Riccardo Ricco risks lifetime ban after apparent blood transfusion confession
*
* * * * **

Saxo Bankin Benjamin Noval pidätettiin 3. lokakuuta epäiltynä salametsästyksestä. On se hyvä, että Espanjan poliisi tutkii aktiivisesti näitä salametsästysasioita, mutta d-seikat ovat niin retuperällä kuin vain voivat olla.

----------


## vetooo

CONI vaatii Riccolle 12 vuoden kilpailukieltoa.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/coni-requests-12-year-ban-for-ricco

----------


## A R:nen

Saappaanheitossakin paukkuu:

http://www.savonsanomat.fi/uutiset/u...eittoon/709990

----------


## harpe2

Contaminated beef can be a legitimate excuse for clenbuterol in an athlete’s blood sample, the World Anti-Doping Agency said Wednesday, in a decision regarding five soccer players who blamed their positive test results on eating Mexican beef. Whether a similar excuse will stand up for the Spanish beef that Alberto Contador claims caused his positive test at the 2010 Tour de France remains to be seen.

----------


## ussaf

Tuommoinen hall of fame avattu eilen -> http://www.dopeology.org/ 

Peukutan.

----------


## asb

> Kuinka tämän ketjun on tarkoitus erota tuosta Dopingpaukku -ketjusta?



En tieedä mikä oli tarkoitus, mutta todellisuudessa ne eivät eroa toisistaan mitenkään. Huono idea, joka pirstoo keskustelua. Lukkoon, kiitos.

----------


## tapna

Minkä ihmeen takia Dopingpaukku-topikki edes on yleisissä jorinoissa eikä täällä?

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Musta se cyclingnewsin jako jossa klinikka on omanaan on kaikista paras. Siellä on modet ja käyttäjät aika vahvasti sisäistäneet sen. Eli täälläkin se olisi parempi jossain toisaalla kuin tässä ammattilaispyöräilysäikeessä.

----------


## tapna

Clinic tännekin? :Leveä hymy:

----------


## rhubarb

Eipä olekaan hetkeen (siis pariin viikkoon?) tullut fillaridopingeja. Balco-setä sen sijaan sanoo että 65% yleisurheilun pikamatkailijoista käyttää dopingia (määrä laskenut n. 80%:sta).

----------


## petri ok

Viikon sankarit:
Juan Pablo Dotti 2 vuotta, anaspooliset ja amfetamiini? 

Joe Papp 8 vuotta kilpailukieltoa. välitys, tosin periytyy jo vuodelta 2006. Kilpailuoikeus 31.8.2015.  Yhteyttä Longon tapaukseenkiin selvitellään

Arnaud Papillon (2010 Kanadan U23 mestari) 2 vuotta, EPO

Ja olihan puhetta siitäkin, että Contadorin mahdollinen kilpailukielto voisi viedä Saxolta ProTeam paikan, vaikka tallille se tänä syksynä annettaisiin.

----------


## tapna

On taas verenimijöillä hauskaa.

----------


## vetooo

Ranskalainen syyttäjä vaatii Floyd Landisille ja tämän ex-valmentajalle Arnie Bakerille 18 kuukauden ehdollista vankeustuomiota ns. hakkerointijutussa.





> Disqualified  2006 Tour de France victor and his former coach Arnie Baker should  serve suspended 18 month prison sentences, according to the prosecutor  in a case against the two.
> 
> The French state prosecutor today  called for the Tribunel Correctionel criminal court in Nanterre, close  to Paris, to hand the duo the year and a half sentence over the part he  says they played in the hacking of the French national anti-doping  laboratory (LNDD) five years ago.



Prosecutor seeks 18 month suspended prison sentence for Floyd Landis and Arnie Baker

----------


## vetooo

Venäjän pyöräilyliitto on antanut Ranskan ympäriajossa dopingista kiinni jääneelle Katusha-tallin Alexander Kolobneville virallisen varoituksen ja 1 500 euron sakot. Näin venäläispolkija välttyy kilpailukiellolta. UCI:lla ja/tai WADA:lla on oikeus valittaa Venäjän pyöräilyliiton päätöksesta CAS:iin.

----------


## tapna

Siitäs saitte tyhmät verenimijät  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## vetooo

Espanjan korkein oikeus on kumonnut maan hallituksen tekemän lainsäädäntöuudistuksen, jonka mukaan viranomaisilla olisi ollut mahdollisuus tehdä dopingtestejä öisin. Valituksen teki Espanjan ammattipyöräilijöiden liitto (La Asociación de Ciclistas Profesionales). Kröhöm...  :Sarkastinen:  Sorry, VesaP, huonoja uutisia näin keskiviikkoaamupäivän ratoksi.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## VesaP

> Sorry, VesaP, huonoja uutisia näin keskiviikkoaamupäivän ratoksi.



Joo ei mitään. Mikään ei yllätä enää. Tosin menetän kyllä yöuneni taas vähäksi aikaa kun Kolobnevin poikaa on NIIIIN väärin kohdeltu kun peräti 1500 euron sakot saanut. Toivottavasti sen raukan budjetti ei mene ihan sekaisin tuosta!

Onneksi täällä rakkaassa suomessa saa saman suuruisia sakkoja pienestä tyhjällä tiellä tapahtuneesta nopeuden ylityksestä josta kellekään ei olisi ollut mitään vaaraa... 

Aatelkaa jos KP Kyrökin olisi aikoinaan selvinnyt vaikka 1200e sakoilla? No, harmillisesti Kyrö ei ole venäläinen tai espanjalainen. Veivät pirulaiset vakanssin suomen parhaalta valmentajalta.  :Hymy:

----------


## tapna

Täytyypä nostella peukkua sekä Espanjan että Venäjän liitoille, jotka uskaltavat taistella lajia mädättäviä verenimijöitä vastaan. On odotettavissa, että testaajien verenhimo kasvaa näiden päätösten myötä entisestään. Onneksi kuitenkin jossain on ymmärretty, että heidän kekkalointinsa urheilun, ja etenkin pyöräilyn, parissa on mennyt jo aikoja sitten liian pitkälle.

----------


## VesaP

> Täytyypä nostella peukkua sekä Espanjan että Venäjän liitoille, jotka uskaltavat taistella lajia mädättäviä verenimijöitä vastaan.



Oletko sinä joku trolli vai mikä kun verenimijää viljelet joka toisessa ketjussa?

----------


## tapna

En ole trolli. Näkemykseni dopingista ovat ainoastaan ristiriidassa yleisen mielipiteen kanssa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Fuuga

http://m.digitoday.fi/?page=showSing...wsID=201115476

----------


## petri ok

> Espanjan korkein oikeus on kumonnut maan hallituksen tekemän lainsäädäntöuudistuksen, jonka mukaan viranomaisilla olisi ollut mahdollisuus tehdä dopingtestejä öisin. Valituksen teki Espanjan ammattipyöräilijöiden liitto (La Asociación de Ciclistas Profesionales). Kröhöm...



Tässä on vaakakupissa kaksi asiaa. 

Fakta on, että esim EPOn mikroannostukset mahdollista piikittää pikku annos illalla ja seuraavana päivänä sitä ei enää kyetä havaitsemaan. (esim T. Frein tapaus), joten mikroannostuksilla (mikrodosing) douppauksen selvittäminen vaatisi juuri yöaikaisia testauksia. Se onko noilla mikroannoksilla sitten oikeasti mitään suoritustasoa nostavaa vaikutusta on sitten toinen asia.

Toisaalta rehellinen (ja varmaan epärehellinenkin) urheilija tarvitsee ja ansaitsee yöunensa. Kuinka paljon valvottaminen (yksi kiduttamisen keino näin ohimennen sanottuna) vaikuttaisi sitten urheilijan suoritukseen seuraavana päivänä vaikka Tourilla.

Jokainen saa itse tykönään tehdä päätöksensä kumpi painaa vaakakupissa enemmän. Itse pidän kunnon yöunia tarkeämpänä jopa pyöräilijälle.

----------


## tapna

Edelliseen sama. Jopa itseni kaltaisilla täysillä puuhastelijoilla huonot tai liian vähäiset yöunet laskevat suoritustasoa. Ammattilaisilla unentarve oletettavasti ei ole yhtään vähäisempi. En tiedä, tehdäänkö esimerkiksi GT-kisoissa paljon yötestejä, mutta en ihmettelisi yhtään, mikäli tämän vuoden Tourin lukuisat kolarit olisivat olleet seurausta yöllä testattujen ajajien tavanomaista alhaisemmasta vireystilasta. Testaamisesta päättävät janarit tuntuvat ymmärtävän urheilusta hyvin vähän. Tyhmempi voisi luulla, että heidän yhtenä tavoitteena olisi lajin tason laskeminen ja samalla urheilijoiden terveyden vaarantaminen estämällä heitä nukkumasta kunnolla.

----------


## kuovipolku

Vuosi sitten WADA suositteli pontevasti UCI:lle ja Tourin järjestäjille öisiä dopingtestejä, koska iltakymmenen ja aamukuuden välinen rauhoitettu aika tarjosi dopingille mahdollisen raon. Asiasta nousi pyöräilyä seuraavassa mediassa aikamoinen haloo ja sekä prokuskien että fanien taholta oltiin jonkin verran kriittisiä yllämainitusta syystä. (Mark Cavendish esiintyi vastarannankiiskenä, mutta hänkin korosti tasapuolisen kohtelun vaatimusta.)

Mutta mutta: miten siinä sitten kävikikään? 

Minulta taisi heinäkuu sujahtaa liian nopeasti ohi, koska muistiin ei ole tartunnut Tourin dopingtesteistä muuta kuin Alexandr Kolobnevin positiivinen näyte. Suosittua hakukonetta käyttämälläkään en löytänyt mitään testaajien iskuista tai kuskien valituksista yöunien katkettua.

----------


## asb

http://velonews.competitor.com/2011/...ear-ban_196368

Tuomari suosittelee Mosqueralle kahden vuoden kilpailukieltoa. Mitä tähän vastaa RFEC?

----------


## VesaP

> Tuomari suosittelee Mosqueralle kahden vuoden kilpailukieltoa. Mitä tähän vastaa RFEC?



Niinqu Sevillalle tekivät eli antavat kisakieltoa muutamaksi talvikuukaudeksi. Joten pääsee keväällä jo kisoihin taas.  :Cool:

----------


## rhubarb

Para-ratapyöräilijä steroidetteli.

----------


## tapna

> Niinqu Sevillalle tekivät eli antavat kisakieltoa muutamaksi talvikuukaudeksi. Joten pääsee keväällä jo kisoihin taas.



Toivottavasti. Koko testitulos olisi pitänyt mitätöidä B-näytteen kanssa perseilyn takia. Mosquera on kuitenkin kunnon ajaja, toisin kuin monet mukapuhtaat wheelsuckerit.

----------


## jaksu

YLE TV1 31.10. klo 2000

*MOT: Varjele meitä douppaamiselta
*
*Ma 31.10 klo 20  TV1*
Suomessa jopa 20 000 henkilöä käyttää säännöllisesti anabolisia steroideja, lääkkeitä ja piristeitä saadakseen itselleen nopeasti suuremmat lihakset. Selvistä haittavaikutuksista huolimatta niiden hallussapito ja käyttö ovat sallittuja.

----------


## Johan Moraal

Tän illan MOTissa jotain pillerijuttuja

----------


## Johan Moraal

Onpa harvinaisen selkeä laki. Pillereita ei saa ostaa myydä antaa. Omistaa kyllä. Salissa kaikki on siis kunnossa.

----------


## ketju44

Juu , eikö vaan? Omaan käyttöön saa omistaa. Niitä ei saa kuitenkaan mistään tuoda jne. ???

----------


## Johan Moraal

Se on vähän kun se laki joka kieltää villilintujen vangitsemistä, ostamista, myymistä, antamistä ym mutta ei omistamista. Jos se tule sisälle istumaan keittiöpöydälle sen saa pitää.
No oikeusministeri ihan itse antoi hyvät perustelut. "Jos vahingoitat itseäsi ja muita ihmisiä se ei ole kieletty, samalla tavalla kuin alkoholin kanssa siis" tai noin suunnilleen. Kai se on sit uskottava. Hyvin pyykii. 
Minä en sinne nakkijonoon mene :Leveä hymy:

----------


## OJ

No jos talkkari on jättänyt metsään lääkelaukullisen jotain ampulleja, mitä ei voi arvata kielletyiksi, niin kyllähän ne pitää ihan yksin toimien laittaa koneeseen etteivät mene hukkaan.

----------


## VesaP

Voisiko jomman kumman dopingketjun pistää lukkoon? Elämässä jos kaikki asiat on hyvin niin pienetkin asiat ärsyttää, eli tässä tapauksessa se että joutuu lukemaan kahdesta eri ketjusta D-uutisia.  :Hymy: 

Joku minua viisaampi taho (=mode) voi päättää varmaan kumpi on parempi paikka D-jeesustelulle ja iskeä lukkoon sen vähemmän paremman...

----------


## petri ok

Viikon sankareita ovat ainakin DAmiano Caruso, jolle CONI hakee 4 vuoden kilpailukieltoa (vuoden 2012 loppuun), Mosquera, jonka juttu on viimeinkin etenemässä.

Contadorin jutun suulliselle käsittelylle on varattu neljä päivää, eli 21-24.11. Eli poikkeuksellisen monta päivää, yleensä yksi päivä riittää.
Muistin virkistykseksi RFEC:n Contador päätös on englanninkielinen 22 s. mutta tässÄ karkea tiivistelmä siitä mistä kohta Lausannessa kiistellään

*====SYYTE====*

*UCI-I*: Alberto Contador testattiin 7 kertaa Tour de Francen aikana heinäkuun 5:ntenä, 12:ntena, 19:ntenä ja 20:ntenä päivänä annetut näytteet olivat puhtaita, mutta 21.7 (50pg/ml), 22.7. (16pg/ml), 24.7. (7pg/ml) ja 25.7. (17pg/ml) annetuista näytteistä havaittiin Clenbuterolia.

*UCI- II*: UCI:N tutkittua asiaa se päätyi johtopäätelmään, jonka mukaan positiivinen näyte johtui joko a) Clenbuterolilla saastuneen lisäravinteen nauttimisesta, b) Clenbuterolilla saastuneen ruuan nauttimisessa, c) Clenbuterolia sisältäneen veren verensiirrosta, d) Clenbuterol-mikroannostuksesta tai e) jostain muusta lähteestä.

*WADA- I*: EU:n raportin mukaan vuonna 2008 Unionin alueella testattiin 286,748 (teuras)eläintä ja ainoastaan yhdessä näytteessä (Italiassa) havaittiin viitteitä Clenbuterolin käytöstä. Näin ollen WADA:n mukaan saastuneen lihan mahdollisuus on erittäin pieni, ja pitoisuudenkin täytyy olla pienempi kuin EU:n havaitsemiskynnys (0,1 ug/kg).

*WADA- II*: Wada tutki lihakaupan, josta liha oli ostettu, ja sen lihan toimittajat. Lihan tarkka alkuperä kyettiin todentamaan. Tutkimuksen mukaan 20.7. nautittu liha oli peräisin Espanjasta. Lisäksi lihakauppiaaseen, lihan tuottajaan eikä myöskään teurastamoon ole yhdistetty Clenbuterol-lihaa.

*WADA- III*: Wadan selvitysten mukaan lihan Clenbuterol-pitoisuuden tulisi olla urheilijalle suosivammassakin tapauksessa vähintään 312 ng/kg (kolme kertaa yli EU:n näytteenottotarkkuus), jotta sen syönnistä voisi aiheutua urheilijan näytteestä löytynyt pitoisuus. Muissa skenarioissa, joita tutkittiin Kölnissä, saastuneen lihan Clenbuterol-pitoisuuden olisi pitänyt olla vähintään 11.000 ng/kg (eli yli 110 kertainen EU:n näytteenottotarkkuuteen). Joka tapauksessa viranomaisten havaittavissa.

*WADA- IV*: Karja tulisi teurastaa 3-4 pv viimeisen Clenbuterol-annoksen antamisen jälkeen, jotta pitoisuudet lihassa voisivat tukea pyöräilijän väitettä. Wadan selvitysten mukaan niin pikainen teurastus viimeisen clenbuterol-annoksen antamisen jälkeen ei ole uskottavaa (aine ei ehdi kasvattaa lihasmassaa ja kiinnijäämisriski kasvattajalla kasvaa)

*===PUOLUSTUS===*

*CONTA-I*: Aina on mahdollisuus, että aine on joutunut elimistöön urheilijasta riippumattomista syistä. (UCI:n antidopingsääntöjen kohdat 296 "No Fault or Negligence" ja 22 "Burdens and standards of proof")

*CONTA-II*: Syynä saastuneen lihan syönti.

*CONTA-III*: Espanjan perustuslain 24 luku.

*CONTA-IV*: Epikeia-peruste Espanjan perustuslain 14 ja 9.3 luvut. Eli UCI rikkoo tasavertaisuuden ja laillisen varmuuden perusteita. (Kaiketi tarkoittaa: Kölnin labran tarkkuus muita parempi, myös muiden Clenbu-tapausten käsittely)

*CONTA-V*: UCI esittää virheellisen tulkinnan siitä, miten aine on joutunut elimistöön.

*CONTA-VI*: Professor Julio Cortijo Gimenon tutkimus Clenbusta. Raportin mukaan näytteen mukaisella annoksella ei saavuteta mitään terapeuttista tai anabolista hyötyä, joten aineen joutuminen Contadorin elimistöön täytyy johtua tahattomasta syystä (saastunut liha).

*CONTA-VII*: Dr. Douwe de Boerin tutkimus pyöräilijän "biologisesta passista". Contadorin veriarvoissa näkyy paitsi normaalia vaihtelua, myös muutamia kiinnostuksen kohteita, joihin voi olla monia syitä, muttei todisteita veritankkauksesta.

*CONTA-VIII*: Professor Don Giuseppe Banfin tutkimus Contadorin biologisesta passista ja veriarvoista kausilla 2009 ja 2010.Hänen tulkintansa mukaan veriarvojen ja -profiilien vaihtelut kyseisillä kausilla ovat normaalia fysiologisia ja tavanomaisia ammattipyöräilijälle kilpailukauden aikana. Ei viitteitä  veristimulaatiosta tai luuytimen manipulaatiosta. 

*CONTA-IX*: Dr. Tomas Martin Jimenezin tutkimus Clenbuterolin farmakokinetiikasta. Tutkimuksen mukaan teesi, jonka mukaan positiivinen näyte johtuisi saastuneen veren siirrosta urheilijan kehoon, ei sovi tietoon Clenbun farmakokineettisestä käyttäytymisestä ihmisessä. Näin ollen veripussiteoria on hyvin epätodennäköinen eikä siten tieteellisesti puolusteltavissa.
Jumenezin mukaan Clenbun mikroannostuksella ei ole myöskään mitään hyötyä, joten UCIn teesi mikroannostuksesta ei ole tieteellisesti puolustettavissa.

*CONTA-X*: SAmaisen tri Jimenezin tutkimus saastuneesta ruuasta. Toteaa, että pyöräilijän väite kahden (saastuneen)pihvin nauttiminen voi nostaa kusinäytteen Clenbupitoisuuden 24h syönnistä selvästi yli 50pg/ml, jos poistumisaika (withdrawal time) olisi nolla ja n. 50pg/ml tasolle, jos poistumisaika olisi 3-4 pv. 
Toteaa, että vaikka onkin todennäköistä, että lihantuottaja käyttää tietoa aineen poistumisesta karjasta, niin historia toteaa, ettei näin aina tapahdu. 

*CONTA-XI*: Astana joukkueen fysioterapeutin todistus lisäaineista (nutrition supplements), joita on annettu Contadorille ja muille joukkueen jäsenille. 

*CONTA-XII*: Professori María José Pérez-Fructuoson tilastollinen analyysi BAskimaalla 2007 suoritetuista teurastuksista ja viranomaisten näytteenotoista. Toteaa, että tilastollisen varmuuden saamiseksi olisi pitänyt tutkia 8586 eläintä, kun kyseisenä vuonna tutkittiin vain 97 teurastettavaa eläintä. Väittää, ettei nykyisellä näytteenkeruu määrällä voida todistaa, etteikö Clenbua käytettäisi Baskimaalla teuraskarjan lihottamiseen. 

*CONTA XIII*: Tri D. De Boerin mukaan: a) Contadorin näytteen pitoisuus oli pieni, b) noin pienen pitoisuden tapauksessa saastunutta pihviä voidaan pitää todennäköisenä lähteenä, c) olisi luotava minimipitoisuus Clenbulle ja d) esittää minimirajaksi pitoisuutta 200pg/ml.

*===TUOMARIN PYYTÄMÄT LISÄSELVITYKSET===
*===ESPANJAN ANTIDOPING TOIMIKUNNAN LAUSUNNOT URHEILIJAN ESITTÄMISTÄ DOKUMENTEISTA===

*ESP-I*: Ms. Cecilia Rodriguez Bueno (Head of Department of Doping Prevention and Control and PhD in Chemistry) and Mrs Coral Gumiel Fernández (Head of Division in the Department of Doping Prevention and Control and BA in Chemistry) Saattaa olla reilua asettaa jotkin analyyttiset rajat löydöksille.

*ESP-II*: Mr. Jesús Muñoz-Guerra Revilla, (Director of the Doping Control Laboratory and with a Ph.D. in Chemistry) toteaa, että Clenbun analyysi on luonteeltaan enemmän kvalitatiivinen kuin kvantitatiivinen. Kaikki viittaa yhteen annokseen, joka otettu 21.7. ja viittaa yhteen vapaaehtoisesti otettuun annokseen jolla voi olla suoritusta edistäviä vaikutuksia.

*ESP-III*: Mr. Antonio Calderon Campos Gutierrez, Bachelor of Medicine and Surgery, Medical Specialist in Physical Education and Sport and a member of the Medical Unit of the Department of Doping Prevention and Control. Virtsanäytteen 50pg/ml suuruudesta ei voida kategorisesti sanoa, että saadaanko kyseisen kusinäytettä vastaavasta Clenbuannoksesta suoritusta parantavaa vaikutusta, mutta aine on kiellettyjen aineiden joukossa.

*ESP-IV*: Em. toteavat CONTA-IX ja -X väitteestä, että Jimenezin väitteet ovat olettamuksia, koska tutkimustieto puuttuu.

UCI & WADA eivät toimittaneet tuomarille hänen pyytämiään lisäselvityksiä.
*
===TUOMARIN PÄÄTELMÄ====*

Tutkiva tuomari Fernando Uruburu Sistiaga pitää selvänä, että positiivinen näyte johtuu saastuneen lihan syönnistä. 

-Viittaa päätöksessään mm. CAs päätökseen WADA v. 2009/A/1930 ITF & Richard Gasquet, of 17 December 2009, jossa kokaiinin katsottiin tulleen elimistöön kokaiinia nauttineen naisen suudelmasta.
-Viittaa myös siihen, että Kölnin laboratorion tarkkuus on 40 kertainen WADAn vaatimuksiin.
-Viitataan myös siihen, että Saksassa 4700 sika- ja siipikarjatilaa olisi suljettu, kun karjan havaittiin olevan dioksiinin saastuttamaa. jne

*********************
OMAT KOMMENTIT
1* Rahalla saa hyvän puolustuksen.
2* Muovijäämä analyysi ei ole WADAn hyväksymä
3* Olisi mielenkiintoista tietää testattiinko muut kyseisiä pihvejä nauttineet kaverit. Jos liha olisi syy kaiketi muillakin näkyisi testeissä jotain.
4* Toivottavasti päätös tulee ennen Tirreno-Adriaticon alkua

----------


## vetooo

> 3* Olisi mielenkiintoista tietää testattiinko muut kyseisiä pihvejä nauttineet kaverit. Jos liha olisi syy kaiketi muillakin näkyisi testeissä jotain.



Contador ja Vino olivat ainoat Astana-kuskit, jotka testattiin. Samaa lihaa söivät ainakin de la Fuente ja Noval, mutta dopingvirkailijat jättivät heidät rauhaan. Vino ei ollut lainkaan läsnä pihvikesteillä, vaan oli safkaamassa kalaa eräässä toisessa ravintolassa. En tiedä, oliko pihviä tarjolla useamman kuin yhden kerran, mutta Vino ei nautaparkaa pureskellut.

----------


## tapna

On sanomattakin selvää, että toivon tässäkin tapauksessa vapauttavaa  päätöstä. Albuterol jatkakoon kilpailemista aivan kuten ennenkin  verenimijöiden ja heitä kympillä fanittavien janarien itkuraivaroidessa  kilpaa. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hans Opinion

Todella ansiokas yhteenveto Petriltä. 
Eipä ollut Hanssi juurikaan "hajulla" tämän keissin tilanteesta, jo aikaa siten luovutin sen seuraamisen kyllästyneenä vänkyttämiseen... jo etukäteen saattoi arvata kuinka tässä käy ja että tässä ei käy niin kuin olisi toivonut käyvän. Jokainen saa tuomita vapaasti, Hans on tuomionsa antanut eikä se ole miksikään muuttunut. Melkoista pelleilyä joka syö isosti sitäkin vähäistä luottamusta että asiat etenisivät tällä saralla parempaan suuntaan.

----------


## asb

Ihan mielenkiinnosta puolustuksen viittaamat perustuslain kohdat rutkasti tiivistettynä:

Section 9.3: Kieltää "julkisten auktoriteettien mielivallan." (Päätösten pitää perustua lakiin)
Section 14: Espanjalaiset ovat tasavertaisia lain edessä. (Pitää tulla sama päätös, kuin muile samasta syytetyille)
Section 24: Syyttömiä, kunnes toisin todistetaan.

http://www.lamoncloa.gob.es/IDIOMAS/...ntal/index.htm

----------


## Markku Liitiä

Dopingaiheet yhdistetty ja siirretty ammattipyöräilyosastolle, ammattilaisten käryjähän tässä keskustelussa enimmäkseen ruoditaan.

----------


## Leopejo

Kiitos, näin ei tarvitse selata muita osastoja kuin ammattipyöräilyosastoa.

----------


## petri ok

Uusi ProConti-talli Coldeportes säästänee yhden kaverin palkan, kun Edwin Parra kärähti, jostain aineesta. No eihän tuo kaveri onneksi vielä ammattilaiseksi kerennyt.

Italiassa Mantova keissi eteni hieman, kun CONI ilmoittaa hakevansa kahdelle sporttipäällikölle (Loris Tagliapietralle ja Mariano Piccolille) neljän vuoden pannaa ja kolmelle nuorukaiselle Andrea Menapacelle, Enrico Mantovanille ja Andrea Garardinille kahden vuoden kilpailukieltoa Cyclingnews. Aika tuntemattomia nimiä. Samalla CONI lähetti venälÄisen Oleksander Grigorenkon kansion UCIlle jatkotoimia varten. 

Mantova keissiin on aikaisemmin liitetty hieman kovempiakin nimiä, mutta seurataan jatkoa.

----------


## vetooo

Piccoli teki lähes 15-vuotisen uran ammattilaispolkijana. Hän voitti mm. 3 etappia Girossa, 3 etappia Vueltassa ja 1 Giron pistekilpailun. Piccoli ajoi alusta loppuun jokaisen suuren ympäriajon kaudella 1999. Hänet tunnettiin myös pitkien irtiottojen erikoismiehenä.

EDIT: Miehen meriittilistalle kuuluu nähtävästi myös 2 Giron mäkipistekilpailun voittoa.

----------


## Leopejo

> Piccoli teki lähes 15-vuotisen uran ammattilaispolkijana. Hän voitti mm. 3 etappia Girossa, 3 etappia Vueltassa ja 1 Giron pistekilpailun. Piccoli ajoi alusta loppuun jokaisen suuren ympäriajon kaudella 1999. Hänet tunnettiin myös pitkien irtiottojen erikoismiehenä.



Itse muistan hänet eniten Giron mäkikilpailun vihreässä paidassa, vaikken muistanut, että hän voitti kyseisen kilpailun kaksi kertaa (1995 ja 1996). Tämä kertoo enemmän vanhojen Girojen reiteistä kuin Piccolin mäkiajokyvystä. Hän kuitenkin oli aika täydellinen ajaja, joka kesti hyvin nousuissa ja jolla oli nopeahko kiri. Klassikkomieheksi hänellä ei kuitenkaan ollut eväitä tai haluja.

----------


## vetooo

Saattaa olla, että sekoitan Piccolin johonkin toiseen ajajaan pitkien irtiottojen erikoismiehenä. Yhtä kaikki, kova ammatilainen omalla urallaan.

----------


## petri ok

enkku wikin mukaan Piccoli tunsi lempinimen "el Pistolero". Duoda duoda, niinku eräs nykyinen kuski.

----------


## vetooo

Piccolin yksi lempinimistä oli Valvola, joka tarkoittaa suomeksi venttiiliä.

----------


## Leopejo

> Saattaa olla, että sekoitan Piccolin johonkin toiseen ajajaan pitkien irtiottojen erikoismiehenä. Yhtä kaikki, kova ammatilainen omalla urallaan.



Ei ei, kyllä hän oli usein mukana irtiotoissa. Kyseessä juuri sellainen epätyypillinen ajaja, joka pärjäsi hyvin tai jopa loistavasti eri maastoissa, irtiotossa kuten pienen ryhmän kirissä kuten vuorissa, muttei ollut lähes ikinä joukkueensa kapteeni eikä joko osallistunut tai pärjännyt klassikoissa. Oma muistikuvani on ajajasta, joka tähtäsi Giroon (ja näköjään Vueltaan), ja siellä toimi sekä apuajajana että etappisaalistajana, ja joukkueloppukirissä usein sai pisteitä, mutta jäi selvästi oikeiden kiritykkien taakse.
Jos muistan oikein, Piccoli oli 90-luvulla aika arvokas Giron fantasia-peleissä (?), heti loppuvoittajaehdokkaiden ja kiritykkien jälkeen.

Italialaisen Wikipedian mukaan hän voitti uransa aikana jopa 11 paitaa, joista mäkikiripaitoja neljä ja muut pistekilpailuita. Merkittävä numero verrattuna vain 14 voittoon.

----------


## tapna

Vaikka otsikko on siirretty Ammattilaispyöräilyyn, niin tänne voinee silti lisäillä uutisia myös muiden lajien paukuista.

http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/Daegun+MM-y...a1305548716968

Puhtaan urheilun apostolit voivat riemuiten julistaa ilosanomaansa. Taas muutama pahapahapahapaha douppaaja on saatu narautettua. Uhrimenot alkakoon. Voin kuulla tänne asti kuinka verenimijät onkaloissaan tanssivat voitontanssia bongorumpujen pärinän tahtiin.

----------


## eddymerckx

Onks noilla saavutuksilla jotain arvoa sen jälkeen kun kärähtää testeissä? Turha ihannoida, italialaiset vetää ihan omaa linjaa.

----------


## tapna

Mitenkäs tuon nimimerkkisi nimisen ajajan kanssa?

----------


## asb

> Mitenkäs tuon nimimerkkisi nimisen ajajan kanssa?



Argumentit loppu, joten keskustelu sivuraiteelle? Tarkkana nyt siellä näppiksen ääressä.

----------


## Leopejo

> Argumentit loppu, joten keskustelu sivuraiteelle? Tarkkana nyt siellä näppiksen ääressä.



Ei "eddymerckx":nkaan argumentit kovin vakuuttavia ole.

----------


## vetooo

Christophe Bassons on omalle aikakaudelleen täysin vertailukelvoton tapaus!  	 		 :Hymy:

----------


## JuhoIlmari

F. Landis tuomittu tietomurrosta, jossa yritettiin poistaa mahdolliset epäilyttävät tiedot:
http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/Ex-py%C3%B6...a1305549120609

----------


## tapna

"dopingilla uransa päättänyt"

Tuostahan suorastaan huokuu syvä asiantuntemus.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.iltalehti.fi/jaakiekko/20...05707_jk.shtml  Pyöräilyä syytetään aina, mutta ne sentään testaa. No tämä tuskin yllätys monellekaan on

----------


## ussaf

Jep. Just toihan tässä on ristiriitaista. Median silmissä likaisimpia ovat lajit, joissa satsittamista yritetään kontrolloida. Ja joukkuepelit on puhtoisia tietenkin.

----------


## vetooo

Perustakaa muille lajeille oma dopingketju. Tämä pysyy tarpeeksi vilkkaana pelkällä ammattilaispyöräilyllä.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Perustakaa muille lajeille oma dopingketju. Tämä pysyy tarpeeksi vilkkaana pelkällä ammattilaispyöräilyllä.



 Kyse ei ole vilkkaudesta vaan yleensä urheilusta ja sen lieveilmiöistä. Pyöräilyä lyödään kuin vierasta sikaa. Itse olen saanut kuulla vinoilua hiihdon valmentajilta, kun likka lähti Belgiaan ajamaan. Joten on hyvä tuoda esiin koko höskä ja mikäs sen parempi foorumi kuin tämä. Varsinkin jos sitä peilataan pyöräilyn kautta.

----------


## Pekka L

Vaihdetaan mutut faktoihin. Siitä voi sitten ainakin mielessään verrata harrastajamääriin Suomessa.
http://www.antidoping.fi/view.cfm?pa...1-4AA7654D7DBF

----------


## VesaP

OT:

Suomalaishiihtäjät ne vain osaa....  :Hymy: 

http://www.mtv3.fi/urheilu/hiihtolaj...aan-dopingista

----------


## vetooo

Jatketaan tuolla: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...-dopinguutinen

Tämä ketju pyhitetään ammattipyöräilyyn liittyviin dopingasioihin.

----------


## Ana75

> OT:
> 
> Suomalaishiihtäjät ne vain osaa.... 
> 
> http://www.mtv3.fi/urheilu/hiihtolaj...aan-dopingista



Hoh-hoijaa. Ei ois ihan äkkiä osannu meikä moista Lallukasta epäillä  :Irvistys:

----------


## vetooo

CAS käsittelee Contador-casea 21.-24.11. Lopullinen päätös julistetaan 8 viikkoa kuulemisesta. Tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että ratkaisu annetaan ensi vuoden puolella tammikuun puolivälissä (päivämäärästä 24.11. tasan 8 viikkoa on 19.1.). Tour de San Luis -kilpailu alkaa 23.1. Hyvällä tuurilla CAS:n päätös tulee silloin, kun Contador on jo Argentiinassa kisapaikkakunnalla valmistautumassa kauden avauskisaansa. On tämä aivan uskomatonta paapomista. Kärystä on kohta kulunut aikaa vaatimattomat 16 kuukautta. Ja sinetti saadaan reilun 2 kuukauden päästä.

----------


## Indurain

Contan tapauksessa suurin käsijä on Andy joka ei saanut juhlia tourin voittoa edes seuraavana vuonna kilpailun päättymisestä ? kuka välittää enään parin vuoden takaisesta kilpailusta ? tuomio tulee toden näköisesti takautuvasti ja Conta suoritukset mitätöidään takautuvasti.. siis perkules nykysin palkinnot jaetaan pyöräilyssä pari vuotta kilpailusta "#¤¤% Kansainvälinen pyöräily liitto tekee mun mielestä hallaa lajille tälläisellä vitkuttelulla - mun mielestä !!

----------


## tapna

Lajille hallaa tekevät ainoastaan verenimijät. Syy voidaan lukea tästä.





> Jep. Just toihan tässä on ristiriitaista. Median silmissä likaisimpia ovat lajit, joissa satsittamista yritetään kontrolloida. Ja joukkuepelit on puhtoisia tietenkin.

----------


## vetooo

Rasmussen on viimein kertonut syyt Tourin 2007 olinpaikkatarinoilleen.





> *Michael Rasmussen has finally admitted why he lied about his whereabouts in the build-up to the Tour de France 2007*
> 
> He did it so that his wife would not know where he was, insinuating – but not saying directly – that he was with another woman.
> 
> Rasmussen had claimed to be in Mexico, his wife's home country, preparing for the Tour, whilst he was actually in Italy. When the “false information'” as he called it came to light, he was removed from the Tour, which he was leading, and subsequently suspended for two years.
> 
> “The thing is that my wife would like to think I was in Mexico. I was in Italy but I did not live at home,” he told Ekstra Bladet. He owns a home on Lake Garda.



Rasmussen: 2007 Whereabouts Lies Were Marital-related | Cyclingnews.com

----------


## OJ

> Lajille hallaa tekevät ainoastaan verenimijät. Syy voidaan lukea tästä.



Ihan mielenkiinnosta kyselen, että kommentoitko kilpailijan, penkkiurheilijan tai jostain muusta vinkkelistä näitä juttuja?

----------


## vetooo

*Lance Armstrongin asianajajat: "Olemme valmiina oikeustaisteluun"*

Armstrong Lawyers Ready For Federal Battle | Cyclingnews.com

Milloinkohan tämäkin asia nytkähtää eteenpäin? Armstrongin dopingvyyhteä tutkivalla Jeff Novitzkylla (agenttina liittovaltioon kuuluvassa FDA:ssa [Food and Drug Administration]) riittää ilmeisesti edelleen hommia.

----------


## petri ok

Luulen, että Novitzkyn juttu on paljon isompi kuin vain yhden jo eläkkeelle jääneen pyöräilijän käräyttäminen. Viime aikoinaon ollut mm.paljon juttuja jenkkien ikämieskisoissa kärähtäneistä. Toisaalta N. on ollut paljon yhteistöissä eurooppalaisten kanssa joten nähdään sitten onko siinä mitään.

Tapnalle vaan jotta reilu peli ennen kaikkea. Se mikä ennen oli oikein ei enää ole. Kusettajia ei ole ne, jotka pakottaa kusemaan purkkiin, vaan ne jotka kusettaa muuta porukkaa. Ei kai enää haluta nähdä Tom Simpsonin tapaisia esityksiä Ventouxilla, tai muita epäilyttäviä kuolemantapauksia.

----------


## OJ

> Kusettajia ei ole ne, jotka pakottaa kusemaan purkkiin, vaan ne jotka kusettaa muuta porukkaa.



Tohon lisäisin, että satsittaja käytännössä pakottaa muita kuskejakin satsittamaan jos tahtovat laittaa satsikuskille kampoihin...tai löytämään tallipaikan, jotta voi lyhentää vaikkapa sitä asuntolainaa.

Mutta saa nähdä mitä näistä satsitutkimuksista poikii. Täällä Jenkkilän karvahatussakin on oma skandaalinsa, mutta onneksi se on julistettu jo kaikkien silmäätekevien puolesta yksittäistapauksiksi.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Tän aamun Aamulehdessä Suomessa testaavan doubbilahran pää-tieteellinen johtaja lohkoi että urheilijoita EI testata fyysisen rasituksen jälkee että harjoittelu ei vaikuttaisi kohottavasti kasvuhormoonitasoihin testituloksessa..?

What? Siis kun maaliviivan jälkee on siniliivinen jannu kiinni hiassa, niin se ei kisa vissiin ollut kovin kova jos ei edes vastaa reeniä?

Vähän kärsii uskottavuus, tai minä/toimittaja käsitti jotain pahasti väärin...

Jos testi ei edes aukottomasti testaa ulkoista napittelua vaan tasojen eroa johon harjoittelu kerran vaikuttaa, tollaiset kommentit ei tunnu hyvältä, noin urheilijan oikeusturvan takia.

Tietty testi on aukoton ja valmis valtakunnalliseen käyttöön mahdollisimman pian jos se tuottaa muutaman miljoonan  vuodessa ko. labralle,sure...  :Leveä hymy: 

Minusta testien tulosten pitää olle erittäin mustavalkoisia. Joko on käry tai ei. Jos "harmaalla" eli epävarmalla testituksella pilataan jonkun urheilijan ura/maine/elämä, mielummin sitten minusta kehitetään testejä muuta vuosi liikaa kuin liian vähän. Mutta raha pyörittää muailmaa...

Muutenkin jos epäpuhtaasta lisäravinteesta saa käytännössä vuoden (tai siis kaksi talvea ja yhden kesän) tai kaksi, riippuen onko suhteet kuinka kunnossa, siis saman kuin esim.  epo:sta, ja muutenkin tuntuu että että olisi syytä skarpata tota testaussysteemien tietovuotopuolta, ketä testataan ja koska, on hiukan oikeustaju kovilla. JA alustavat tulokset keltaisessa lähdistössä ennen kuin kissaa kerkiää sanomaan?

Minusta lisää testejä ja varmuutta niihin. Ja testausporukan on syytä olla urheiluseuroista riippumatonta ja kovilla sanktioilla tiukempaan ammattietiikkaan pakotettua.

----------


## YT

> Tän aamun Aamulehdessä Suomessa testaavan doubbilahran pää-tieteellinen johtaja lohkoi että urheilijoita EI testata fyysisen rasituksen jälkee että harjoittelu ei vaikuttaisi kohottavasti kasvuhormoonitasoihin testituloksessa..?
> 
> What? Siis kun maaliviivan jälkee on siniliivinen jannu kiinni hiassa, niin se ei kisa vissiin ollut kovin kova jos ei edes vastaa reeniä?



Tarkotti sitä, että kasvuhormonia ei testata kilpailussa vaan pelkästään harjoituskauden yllätystesteissä. Eihän sitä kasvuhormonia kilpailussa käytetäkään.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> Eihän sitä kasvuhormonia kilpailussa käytetäkään.



??

Vaikkapa Landisin tapaus = T/E suhteestahan koko ruletti lähti. 

Vai oliko tuo sarkasmia?

----------


## YT

> ??
> 
> Vaikkapa Landisin tapaus = T/E suhteestahan koko ruletti lähti. 
> 
> Vai oliko tuo sarkasmia?



Testosteronista Landis jäi kiinni. Ei silloin ollut edes olemassa seulontatestiä kasvuhormoonille.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

joo sotkin kaksi eri asiaa..

----------


## Nailoni

lainattu ylen uutisesta:

"*Kasvuhormonin dopingkäytön osoittaminen*Kasvuhormonin dopingkäytön osoittaminen perustuu siihen, että ihmisen aivolisäke vapauttaa kaikkia kasvuhormonin eri isoformeja, mutta lääketehtaiden yhdistelmä-DNA-tekniikalla valmistettu rekombinanttikasvuhormoni koostuu yksinomaan suurimmasta, 22 kDA painavasta muodosta.
Kun lisäksi elimistön oma kasvuhormonituotanto lamaantuu käytettäessä elimistön ulkopuolista kasvuhormonia, voidaan kasvuhormonin eri muotojen suhteen perusteella todeta elimistön ulkopuolisen kasvuhormonin käyttö.
Kasvuhormoni tutkitaan verinäytteestä. Testi on luotettava, eivätkä seikat, jotka vaikuttavat kasvuhormonin erittymiseen, kuten esimerkiksi harjoittelu tai ravinto, vaikuta testitulokseen. Testi on positiivinen 24-36 tuntia rekombinanttikasvuhormonin käytön jälkeen.
Ihmisperäisen, vainajien aivolisäkkeistä valmistetun kasvuhormonin käyttöä testi ei paljasta. Rekombinanttikasvuhormonien vallatessa alaa on ihmisperäisen kasvuhormonin saatavuus pimeiltä markkinoilta toisaalta vaikeutunut, eikä sille löydy ostajia helposti ihmisperäiseen kasvuhormoniin liittyvän tappavan Creutzfeldt-Jacobin taudin riskin vuoksi.
Käytössä olevaa kasvuhormonitestiä on käytetty vuodesta 2008 lähtien. Suomessa kasvuhormonitestaus aloitettiin vuonna 2009, ja toistaiseksi on maassamme suoritettu noin 200 analyysia.
Joulukuuhun 2010 mennessä on urheilijoista raportoitu maailmanlaajuisesti 3 positiivista kasvuhormonilöydöstä.
_Timo Seppälä
Lääketieteellinen johtaja, ADT"


_

----------


## Nailoni

Tottakai on mahdollisuus että on käyttänyt tuota vainajan aivolisäkkeestä tehtyä kasvua, jolloin tuo ei päde..

Uskomatonta muuten että Espanjalaiset ovat antamassa omalleen kilpailukieltoa!! Mihin tämä maailma on menossa?  :Leveä hymy: 

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/10...from-RFEC.aspx

----------


## VesaP

> Uskomatonta muuten että Espanjalaiset ovat antamassa omalleen kilpailukieltoa!! Mihin tämä maailma on menossa?



Tuo tyyppi on vain uhrattavissa ja kun jo yli vuoden ollut ajamatta --> helposti tulee 2 vuotta täyteen. Jos olisi joku isompi stara (esmes nyt Valverder tai Conta) niin sitten ei nähdysti uskalleta antaa taas rangasitusta. Annetaan "noname" tyypille rangaistus niin isot starat voidaan laskea sitten sormien läpi kun voidaan todistaa noiden "noname" tyyppien avulla että "Kyllä me ollaan tiukasti dopinkia vastaan ja taistellaan puhtaan urheilun puolesta satanolla!"

----------


## vetooo

> Tuo tyyppi on vain uhrattavissa ja kun jo yli vuoden ollut ajamatta --> helposti tulee 2 vuotta täyteen. Jos olisi joku isompi stara (esmes nyt Valverder tai Conta) niin sitten ei nähdysti uskalleta antaa taas rangasitusta. Annetaan "noname" tyypille rangaistus niin isot starat voidaan laskea sitten sormien läpi kun voidaan todistaa noiden "noname" tyyppien avulla että "Kyllä me ollaan tiukasti dopinkia vastaan ja taistellaan puhtaan urheilun puolesta satanolla!"



 :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  Totta joka sana! Mielestäni Espanjan liiton päätösvalta pitäisi poistaa ja kaikki kärykäsittelyt siirtää samantien CAS:lle.

----------


## ussaf

^ Jep, just noin se kai valitettavasti menee. Eri veemäistä vielä jos (ja todennäköisesti kun...) ovat venanneet ACn CAS-käsittelyn aattoon Ezen tuomion kanssa.

----------


## asb

http://velonews.competitor.com/2011/...ribunal_198114

Tanskalaiset vapauttivat Alex Rasmussenin doping-epäilyistä.

UCI:n ja WADA:n valitusta odotellessa.

----------


## Indurain

Contan ja Valverden tapaukset eroavat aika lailla !  Cotador on antanut positiivisen doping näytteen !  - Valverde ei ole koskaan antanut positiivista douping näytettä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Nailoni

Mutta eikös Italialaiset löytäneet pitin veripussista epoa?
Alex Rasmussen oli heti saanut tallipaikankin garmin cervelosta.

----------


## VesaP

> Mutta eikös Italialaiset löytäneet pitin veripussista epoa?



Piti tarkoittanee Valverdea? Eikös se ollut sama hänellä mitä Bassollakin eli ei ole löydetty mitään dopinkia mistään, mutta on vain löydetty ko henkilöiden verta Fuenteksen jääkaapista. Veri sinällään puhdasta molemmilla (kuten Ullellakin oli) mutta dopinkia kuitenkin tuommonen "harkittu dopinki" vaikka kaikki tietysti vertaan Fuentekselle ovat lahjoittaneet jotta Fuentes voi luovuttaa veren hyväntekeväisyyteen jonnekin veripankkiin....

----------


## Leopejo

> Contan ja Valverden tapaukset eroavat aika lailla !  Cotador on antanut positiivisen doping näytteen !  - Valverde ei ole koskaan antanut positiivista douping näytettä



Näköjään Valverde on kasvissyöjä.

----------


## Leopejo

> Piti tarkoittanee Valverdea? Eikös se ollut sama hänellä mitä Bassollakin eli ei ole löydetty mitään dopinkia mistään, mutta on vain löydetty ko henkilöiden verta Fuenteksen jääkaapista. Veri sinällään puhdasta molemmilla (kuten Ullellakin oli) mutta dopinkia kuitenkin tuommonen "harkittu dopinki" vaikka kaikki tietysti vertaan Fuentekselle ovat lahjoittaneet jotta Fuentes voi luovuttaa veren hyväntekeväisyyteen jonnekin veripankkiin....



UCI:n löydöt Valverde-tapauksessa ovat hyvin mielenkiintoista luettavaa. PetriOK taisi linkittää UCI:n raportin viime vuonna, suosittelen lukemista.

----------


## asb

> Alex Rasmussen oli heti saanut tallipaikankin garmin cervelosta.



Alex Rasmussenilla oli tallipaikka Garmin-Cerveloon jo ennen kolmatta "pummia," mutta sopimus laitettiin jäihin odottamaan tuomion julistamista. Kun tuomio oli vapauttava, niin aiemmin allekirjoitettu sopimus yksinkertaisesti vain laitettin täytäntöön.

----------


## Indurain

Contador käsittely alkoi vissiin ?  :Hymy:  http://www.esciclismo.com/ampliada.asp?Id=20172

----------


## ussaf

Eilisestä CN:n jutusta: "L’Équipe reports that particular attention will be paid to Contador’s haemoglobin level in May 2010. The French newspaper claims that it rose to 17.9g/l in May 2010, a spike from its usual level of between 16 to 16.5g/l."

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cont...ay-in-lausanne

Tähän asti olin vähintään puolivakavissani ajatellut, että Contadoria poltetaan osin poliittisista ja taloudellisista syistä. AChan kehtasi pilata törkeästi Wonderboyn 2.0 comebackin ja lutunen Andy on joka tapauksessa paremmin markkinoitava eli kuuliaisempi manttelinperijä. Cleni on ollut tässä kuviossa ns. suotuisa yhteensattuma, joita Bruyneelin ja Lancen jengistä lähteneille on tavannut käydä. Ja ei, en usko että se voisi olla peräisin muualta kuin pussiverestä, mutta se piti osata kaivaa sieltä (erittäin pieni pitoisuus).

Mutta mikäli tuo Hb:n heittylyuutinen biopassissa tosiaan pitää kutinsa, niin veriläträilykeissin _osoittaminen_ helpottuu käsittääkseni jonkin verran. Voidaan varmaan olettaa, että ilman EPO/talteenotto/tankkaus-sykliä tuollaista heittelyä ei kai tapahdu normaalisti. Tuo on jo prosentuaalisestikin aika merkittävä muutos. 

Ja ns. oikean syyn ilmaantumisen myötä eikun ukko lomille vaan.

----------


## vetooo

Landis valittaa saamastaan 12 kuukauden ehdollisesta vankeustuomiosta ns. hakkerointijutussa.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/land...cking-sentence

----------


## OJ

Tokkopa saavat ton hb heittelynkään avulla heppua nalkkiin. On esimerkiksi voinut tehdä kovemman treenirupeaman just tohon kohtaan ja väitetysti tämä kohottaa veriarvoja.

----------


## viller

Jeannie Longo välttää sanktiot.

http://inrng.com/2011/11/jeannie-longo-acquitted/

----------


## Leopejo

> Eilisestä CN:n jutusta: "L’Équipe reports that particular attention will be paid to Contador’s haemoglobin level in May 2010. The French newspaper claims that it rose to 17.9g/l in May 2010, a spike from its usual level of between 16 to 16.5g/l."



Contadorin Hb-arvoja (Gazzetta dello sport varmaan L'Equipen mukaan):

1/2009: 16,5
3/2009: 16,7
12.6.2009: 15,1
11.7.2009: 14,8

1/2010: 16,6
10.5.2010: 17,9
17.5.2010: 15,9

----------


## vetooo

Operaatio Puerto -vyyhti etenee...  :Cool: **





> The slow wheels of Spanish justice have finally ground forward with a trial for seven people linked to the _Operación Puerto_ blood doping ring dating back to 2006.
> 
> According to a statement released Tuesday, Madrid’s Superior Court  said that sports doctor Eufemiano Fuentes, ex-Liberty Seguros sport  director Manolo Saiz and five others arrested by Spain’s Guardia Civil  in May 2006 will face charges of endangering public health and face  possible jail terms of up to two years.
> 
>  Others involved include former Kelme directors Vicente Belda and Jose  Ignacio Labarta and doctors Yolanda Fuentes, José Luis Merino Batres  and Alfredo Córdova.



Eufemiano Fuentes, Manolo Saiz and others face trial on public-health charges | Velonews.com

----------


## kh74

Onkohan noissa L’Équipen julkaisemissa Contadorin hemoglobiinilukemissa joku pilkkuvirhe vai oonko vaan ymmärtäny väärin jotain? Mun mielestä Contadorin pitäis olla kuollut, eikä ainakaan tour-voittaja.

http://www.terveyskirjasto.fi/tervey...kkeli=snk03031

Kymmenkertaisia arvoja pitäis olla, ja vaihtelusta sen verran että mitä kokeita mulla on satuttu ottamaan työterveydessä ja muuten, niin hemoglobiini on muistaakseni vaihdellut välillä 146 ja nyt viimeksi 160+ jotain. Mitään en oo käyttänyt, edes kunnolla reenannut. Korkeissa paikoissa oon käyny vaan lomalla ja joka ikisen pihvin syönyt mitä tulee vastaan kyselemättä mitä siinä on, et voi ehkä sit siitä johtua toi heittely.  :Hymy:

----------


## OJ

Noi contan hb arvot taitavat olla g/dl eikä g/l

----------


## kh74

g/l arvoiksi kyllä väittivät niitä ainakin Cyclingnewssillä, mutta sekaannus oli varmasti siinä. Ja en ollut tosiaan tiennytkään että g/dl merkintätapaa käytetään. Taitaa olla yleisempikin raportoida noin jossain päin maailmaa.

Aika korkea mittaustulos 10.5.2010 ja sitten aika iso heilahdus alaspäin yhdessä viikossa. Ylirasittunut...

----------


## OJ

> Aika korkea mittaustulos 10.5.2010 ja sitten aika iso heilahdus alaspäin yhdessä viikossa. Ylirasittunut...



Eikö erään satsipuolustuksen mukaan veriarvot kohoa kovan rasituksen johdosta.

----------


## tapna

Itselläni on hemoglobiini pudonnut kerran 23 tunnissa 14 yksikköä (157 -> 143).

----------


## petri ok

Noista hemoglopiiniarvoista en osaa sanua mitään. Itselläni on aikoinaan kakarana käynyt siten, että hemoglopiini oli jo anemian puolella ja hoitsu käski syödä salmiakkia ja puolen vuoden päästä hemoglopiini olikin jo turhan korkea,joten hoitsu sanoi ettei enää anna neuvoja.

1. Biologisen passin perusteella kaiketi testataan hemoglopiiniarvoja ja nuorten verisolujen reticulosyyttien määriä. Tämän lisäksi näiden arvojen suhteesta luodaan jokin suhdeluku, jonka perusteella voitaisiin ehkä arvioida mahdollisuutta EPOn tai veritankkauksen todennäköisyyteen. Pelkät hg-luvut eivät kaiketi kerro mitään.

2. Valverde jäi kiinni housut jalassa. Hän oli syyllinen joko kiellettyjen menetelmien käyttöön tai sen yritykseen. Jos minä jään kiinni EPOpullon kanssa, niin poliisi takavarikoi sen, mutta lisenssiurheilija saa kahden vuoden kilpailukiellon, koska on yrittänyt käyttää kiellettyjä menetelmiä.

3. En katso olevan tarpeen siirtää kansallisten liittojen rankaisuoikeutta CASsille, vaan ehkä pyöräilyssä projätkien rankaisu voitaisiin siirtää suoraan UCI:lle. Ihan samalla lailla menee toi hyväveli systeemi ylemmälläkin. Suurin syy Clenbutador casen viivästykseen löytyy oikeasti UCIsta ja mahdollisesti McKvaakusta, en siis usko yhtään UCIhin.

4. Vaikka pitäisisin Contadorin, joka kärsii keväisin hengitysongelmista, ja siten voisi hänen odottaa käyttävän siksi klenbun tapaista ainetta ja mahdollisesti pussittavan vertaan tulevaa tarvetta varten, todennäköisimpänä tapauksena. Siitä huolimatta Contadorilla oli erittäin hieno ja varmasti kallis puolustus, joten en pidä RFEC:n tekemää päätöstä vääränä. Monesti käräjäoikeuden tuomio muuttuu hovissa. En uskalla juridisesti (moraalisesti olen toista mieltä) sanoa, mihin CAS tulee päätymään: vapautus, vuosi tai kaksi vuotta. Puolustus on todella hyvä, nyt odotellaan mitä syyttäjäpuoli esittää CAS-käsittelyssä.

----------


## VesaP

Uusia mahdollisia epäilyksiä tämän biologisen passin perusteella:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/uci-...cases-imminent

Sehän se hubaa olisi jos tämä Clentador esim nyt vihdoin saisi peräti vapauttavan tuomion tuossa hänen CAS käsittelyssään ja about kaksi päivää sen tuomion jälkeen UCI taas toisi ilmi että mm. Clentadorin biologisessa passissa on epäilyttäviä juttuja. Ja sitä sit taas pari vuotta vatvottaisiin...

Edit: 

Mikä on lakimiehen märkä päiväuni?

Päästä edustamaan jotain miljonääripyöräilijää joko ameriikoissa tai espanjassa. Ei ole ko lakimiehellä sen jälkeen enää tarvetta valita onko vara ostaa 55cm kengännauhat vai täytyykö tyytyä 50cm nauhoihin!

----------


## vetooo

:Leveä hymy:  

Kiva ajatella, että käry on tapahtunut heinäkuussa 2010 ja ratkaisu tulee tammikuussa 2012. Tuossahan on aika monta kuukautta välissä.                :Sekaisin:

----------


## vetooo

Tunnustus keventää aina mieltä. Se voisi olla Ullrichillekin hyvä ratkaisu.





> Will Jan Ullrich finally learn his fate from the Court of Arbitration  for Sport this week? And will he – as his agent suggests is possible –  also confess to having doped during his career?
> 
>  “If and when Jan makes a confession is open and I cannot confirm it to you today,” his agent Falk Nier told _Cyclingnews_  Tuesday afternoon. When asked if a confession would help rehabilitate  Ullrich with the public, Nier said, “Of course, that plays a role in our  considerations.”



Ullrich Considering A Doping Confession? | Cyclingnews.com

----------


## OJ

Älä Ulle myönnä mitään!

----------


## Leopejo

Kerro ainakin mitä tapahtui vuoden 1998 Tourissa, ennen Galibier-etappia.

----------


## vetooo

> Kerro ainakin mitä tapahtui vuoden 1998 Tourissa, ennen Galibier-etappia.



 :Leveä hymy: 

Yksi ihan oikeasti hyvä vaihtoehto on sateiset ja kylmät sääolosuhteet, joita Ullrich vihasi yli kaiken. Voidaan sanoa, että Ulle "menetti" Tourit 1998, 2000 ja 2004 ensimmäisellä kovalla vuoristoetapilla vallinneeseen sateeseen ja kylmyyteen. Toisaalta Armstrong ei olisi ollut lyötävissä 2000 ja 2004, mutta Pantanin 1998-voitto olisi ollut estettävissä paremmilla olosuhteilla Galibierillä ja Les Deux Alpesilla. Ullrich ajoi puhtaana 2001. Saksalainen kärsi 39 asteen kuumeesta Alpe d'Huezilla 2003. Der Kaiser oli huomattavan ylipainoinen viimeisenä vuotenaan 2005. Tai no, 2006 oli viimeinen vuosi, mutta silloin saksalainen ei päässyt edes lähtöviivalle.

----------


## petri ok

> Kiva ajatella, että käry on tapahtunut heinäkuussa 2010 ja ratkaisu tulee tammikuussa 2012. Tuossahan on aika monta kuukautta välissä.



Mikähän ihme saa sinut ajattelemaan, että päätös tulisi jo tammikuussa 2012. Contan puolustus on n. 6000 sivuinen, vastineet ja vastineen vastineet lisää varmasti sivumäärää. Paavo Väyrynen ehkä luki Dostojevskin alkukielisen tuotannon lentomatkan aikana. Mutta joku juristi, kun lukee ne kaikki ja päälle neljän päivän pro-contra suulliset valehtelut. Aika optimistista. Toivon mukaan olen väärässä, mutta saattaahan tuo päätös vielä jonkin aikaa viiä ja kun UCI on osittain vastuussa viivästyksestä, niin...

----------


## tapna

Olen samaa mieltä edellisten kanssa. Juttu on venynyt liikaa ja siksi olisi aika haudata koko asia Contadorin osalta. Sen sijaan WADA:lle UCI:lle ja kumppaneille voitaisiin lätkäistä tämän puuhastelun seurauksena kahden vuoden testauskielto pyöräilyyn.

----------


## vetooo

> Mikähän ihme saa sinut ajattelemaan, että päätös tulisi jo tammikuussa 2012.



CAS:n tiedottaja.

----------


## YT

Contadorin juttu on venynyt siksi, että Contador itse on pyytänyt lisäaikaa. Contadorin taktiikkana on tuottaa enemmän materiaalia käsittelyyn kuin CAS pystyy sitä käsittelemään. Näin Contador-case on käsittelyssä vielä vuosia sen jälkeen kun Contador on lopettanut urheilu-uransa.

----------


## vetooo

Jutun venyminen on johtunut UCI:stä, WADA:sta, RFEC:stä ja Contadorista. Tapaus olisi käsitelty jo aikoja sitten, mutta tahot viivyttelivät vuorotellen (sääntöjen sallimissa rajoissa).

----------


## Leopejo

Tämä on varmaan paras ketju...

Tällainen blogi löytyi netistä. Käsittääkseni mukaan Riccardo Ricco' on jo siirtynyt uuteen uraan: maksulliset pyöräilyretket hänen kanssaan. Tarjouksessa viikonloppupaketteja, jossa joka päivänä kolmen tunnin rauhallinen pyöräily, pariskunnille ja ei. Hintaan kuuluu tekniset neuvot, mekaaninen tuki, eväitä, mutta harjoitusohjelmista ja kuntotesteistä maksetaan erikseen.

----------


## vetooo

UCI:n puheenjohtaja Pat McQuaid haluaa: Dopingtapausten käsittelyt pois kansallisilta lajiliitoilta

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/10...ing-cases.aspx

----------


## vetooo

> WADA director general David Howman has admitted that allegations made by  Floyd Landis surrounding bribery and corruption within the sport which  he claimed reached all the way to the UCI, could be possible.



Howman: Landis Allegations Could Be Possible | Cyclingnews.com

*Näytelmän päähenkilöt*

  

 

Jokerikortti:  ******

----------


## vetooo

VesaP:lle ja miksi ei muillekin virkistävää (aamu)luettavaa, miten asiat hoidetaan Italiassa. Eroa on hitusen verrattuna erääseen nimeltä mainitsemattomaan maahan.**





> CONI requests four year ban for Gianni Savio in doping investigation
> 
> Androni CIPI team director says he’s confident he’ll prove claims are false
> 
> Announcing its decision today, the Italian National Olympic Committee CONI has recommended that the Italian team director Gianni Savio be given a four year suspension from the sport in relation to anti-doping investigations.



CONI requests four year ban for Gianni Savio in doping  investigation

----------


## eddymerckx

Onhan se ollut mielenkiintoista seurata kun profeja testataan ihan sikana? Why? Kuka siinä kärsii jos saadaan seurata kunnon draamaa ja skaboja? Enemmän mä kärsin nykyään, kun kaikki on liian tasaisia! Ei ole enää Pantania, Chiapuccia,Fignonia, LeMondia, ei keväällä Museuwia.  Andyt ja Co Tourissa , ei mitään tsiigaamista. Äijät melkein nyykähtää stongalle. Joka jätkä on tiennyt viimeistään 18v, millä pärjää ja millä ei. Testatkoon SM-Liigaa lätkässä ja NHL harjoituskaudella! Ei pelattais kumpaakaan sarjaa koko talvena. Pyhiä miehiä WADA ja kumppanit! Jos teet ammatikses mitä tahansa, miksi pitäisi elää amatöörien ja kaikkien muiden pipertäjien säännöillä? Suuri yleisö kaipaa suuria tähtiä!

----------


## Junnuraita

Tää koko doping juttu on vähän kinkkinen juttu.Savio ja Bruno Italissa on harjottanut pienessä teamissä doping-juttua jo kauan.Sen tietää kaikki ja jopa aasi ruotsalainen ajaja joka kärynnyt kahteen kertaan Eposta on ajannut näissä teamiessä.

EddyMerckx:in kanssa voidaan olla samaa mieltä et suuri yleisö haluaa nähdä kunnon kisaa ja dramaa.Kysykäänpä Tourin aikana joltain mummolta kaudun varrelta kiinnostaako häntä et pojat "ehkä" on käynnyt muualla kun mustikka-kulhossa....Ei varmasti kiinnosta eikä välitä koko asiasta vaan hän on hengessä mukana ja tykkää kattoa omaa suosikkiaan joka hiittaa mäkeä ylös.

WADA väittää että testit ovat parantuneet mut ei ollenkaan jos ollaan rehellisiä.Käryjä tule vähemmän joka on hyvä asia mut aineet edelleenkin olemassa suuressa skaalassa.
Jos WADA oikeesti haluaisi kitkeä ongelman pois niin se on hoidettavissa.Vitusti rahaa tiskiin niin kyllä homma hoituu.Lähemmäs ovat tulleet ja kiitos UCI:lle että ovat ainoa lajiliitto joka oikeesti haluaa kitkeä doping pois.Joskus kutenkin haluisi et doping olisi sallittua kun  MTV3 Porttila tekee muutaman kerran vuodessa oikein tarmolla töitä pyöräilyn eteen.Eli negatiivista palautetta tulee.....onko se aina aiheesta niin kukin miettii omilla aivoillaan.

Tulee vaan yks asia aina mieleen...Di Luca kärys Girossa mut Mentchov oli puhdas ja vaan helvetin hyvä sinä 3vk aikana....Toivoisi joskus et Jaajo joskus veisi oikeita pamppuja Vermoon et saisivat katso kunnon ravit kun kerran ne silmälaput on jo olemassa!

----------


## petri ok

> Tää koko doping juttu on vähän kinkkinen juttu.Savio ja Bruno Italissa on harjottanut pienessä teamissä doping-juttua jo kauan.Sen tietää kaikki ja jopa aasi ruotsalainen ajaja joka kärynnyt kahteen kertaan Eposta on ajannut näissä teamiessä.
> 
> EddyMerckx:in kanssa voidaan olla samaa mieltä et suuri yleisö haluaa nähdä kunnon kisaa ja dramaa.Kysykäänpä Tourin aikana joltain mummolta kaudun varrelta kiinnostaako häntä et pojat "ehkä" on käynnyt muualla kun mustikka-kulhossa....Ei varmasti kiinnosta eikä välitä koko asiasta vaan hän on hengessä mukana ja tykkää kattoa omaa suosikkiaan joka hiittaa mäkeä ylös.
> 
> WADA väittää että testit ovat parantuneet mut ei ollenkaan jos ollaan rehellisiä.Käryjä tule vähemmän joka on hyvä asia mut aineet edelleenkin olemassa suuressa skaalassa.
> Jos WADA oikeesti haluaisi kitkeä ongelman pois niin se on hoidettavissa.Vitusti rahaa tiskiin niin kyllä homma hoituu.Lähemmäs ovat tulleet ja kiitos UCI:lle että ovat ainoa lajiliitto joka oikeesti haluaa kitkeä doping pois.Joskus kutenkin haluisi et doping olisi sallittua kun MTV3 Porttila tekee muutaman kerran vuodessa oikein tarmolla töitä pyöräilyn eteen.Eli negatiivista palautetta tulee.....onko se aina aiheesta niin kukin miettii omilla aivoillaan.
> 
> Tulee vaan yks asia aina mieleen...Di Luca kärys Girossa mut Mentchov oli puhdas ja vaan helvetin hyvä sinä 3vk aikana....Toivoisi joskus et Jaajo joskus veisi oikeita pamppuja Vermoon et saisivat katso kunnon ravit kun kerran ne silmälaput on jo olemassa!




WADA ei varmasti saa hurjasti lisää rahaa. Se pärjää sillä, minkä saa. Toisaalta mikroannostukset sun muut tekee testauksen vaikeaksi (yöunien keskeytys ei ole hyvästä, mutta tietyn annostuksen kiinnisaamiseksi se olisi ainoa tapa). UCI tekee jotain, mutta vain siksi, ettei se halua enää kokea Tour de Doupagea uudestaan (hetki jolloin ammattipyöräily oli lähellä kadota). Luulen vaan, että varsinkin Ranskassa ja Italiassa on nimenomaan halu näillä mummoilla päästä eroon huijareista. 

Se vaan, että kertooko käryjen väheneminen, käytön vähenemisestä vai siitä, että huijareillakin on tarkemmat tiedot siitä kuinka paljon voi aineita nauttia.

Se, että jossain muussa lajissa on mahdollisesti asiat huonommin, ei oikeastaan mua kiinnosta, en ole hiihtoa seurannut sitten Lahden.

----------


## eddymerckx

Niinpä, olinpa kerran joskus aikoinaan silloin kun pääsi vielä edes jotenkuten saapasmaasa lokakuussa, yks diletanttien klassikkoajo, yks etappisoosi ja n 65 km paritempo lokakuussa. Mun pari oli sitten hieman flunssainen pariajossa mutta  starttasi kuitenkin. Italiaano, paikallinen Giuseppe ajoi huoltoautoa meidän perässä. Roikkui ikkinasta ulkona koko matkan, torvi soi ja oli enemmän sekaisin kuin me.Minä vedin kuten nimimerkissä aivan hurmiossa. Kaveri peesissä ei montaa kertaa vetänyt, ymmärrän sen. Tien varret oli täynnä katsojia. Muistan kuinka nöin vanhoja mummoja kannustamassa meitö kun ajoimme ohi. Sijoitus oli viimeinen. Pariajossa harvoin pärjää jos joutuu yksin töitä tekemään. Eikä apuja purkista ollut nautittu. Ketä kiinnostaa vaikka olisi napannut vaikka mitä ja sijoitus oli ollut jotain aivan muuta? Sankarihan sitä olisi Suomeen palattuaan ollut mutta se yks tärkein juttu olisi unohtunut: olisi tullut kusetettua eniten itseään. Tää kaikki saivartelu julkisuudessa dopingista on yksinkertaista: kyvyttömät ihmiset pääsee pätemään ja lehtiä myydään entistä enemmän. Paljon paremmat fiilikset kun tuli sekin kisa ajettua pasta con pomodorola

----------


## vetooo

> Kannattaa lukea Italian antidopingsyyttäjän Ettore Torrin melko tuoreet kommentit pyöräilyn dopingtilanteesta (linkki). Samoin suosittelen tutustumaan Torrin aiempiin mielipiteisiin, jotka liittyvät ammattipyöräilyyn ja dopingiin. Googlella voi selailla lisää (linkki). Nykyisin se 6,0 W/kg alkaa olla maaginen numerosarja - ennen se oli 6,7 W/kg.  :Hymy:

----------


## Junnuraita

Mut suomessa löytyy yks joka on niin hyvä että pitäisi päästä suoraan Pro Touriin ja on kuulema yli 7W/kg.Silti ei tule edes suomessa tulosta :Cool:  :Nolous:

----------


## eddymerckx

Kyllä tän aiheen vois lopettaa, ihan bullshittii. Hän joka haluaa todella menestyä ja päästä kovaa tsygällä, tietää et, terveet keinot on vähissä. Filosofisesti sanoisin, et vilppi ja vääryys ei lopu Wadan avulla. Huh huh!

----------


## tapna

> Hän joka haluaa todella menestyä ja päästä kovaa tsygällä, tietää et, terveet keinot on vähissä. Filosofisesti sanoisin, et vilppi ja vääryys ei lopu Wadan avulla. Huh huh!



Täysin samaa mieltä. Jatkuvasta urheilijoiden tirkistelemisestä seuraa ainoastaan se, että joudutaan piikittelemään "puskissa", mikä tekee koko touhusta vielä vaarallisempaa. Sama vaikutus on jossain ehdotetuilla öisillä testeillä ympäriajojen aikaan. Huonoilla yöunilla kilpaileminen tuskin on yhtään terveellisempää kuin tankki täynnä epoa, minkä lisäksi riski kaikkiin kolareihin kasvaisi. Eniten koko touhussa tietysti kusee suuren yleisön vihamielisen raivokas aggressio niitä harvoja yksittäisiä ajajia vastaan, jotka ovat olleet taitamattomia aineiden käyttäjiä.

Vilpistä ja puhtaasta urheilusta puhuttaessa keskitytään valitettavan usein vain ja ainoastaan koohottamaan dopingin käytöstä. Hiljaa ollaan paljon pahemmista huijauksista, kuten autossa roikkumisesta, sprintteröitsijöiden tahallisilta näyttävistä loppusuorakolaroinneista tai vastustajajoukkueen huoltoauton kimppuun hyökkäämisestä, mutta nämä ovat sellaisia aiheita, joita ei ole tarpeen käsitellä enempää tässä viestiketjussa.

----------


## asb

> Onhan se ollut mielenkiintoista seurata kun profeja testataan ihan sikana? Why? Kuka siinä kärsii jos saadaan seurata kunnon draamaa ja skaboja? Enemmän mä kärsin nykyään, kun kaikki on liian tasaisia! Ei ole enää Pantania, Chiapuccia,Fignonia, LeMondia, ei keväällä Museuwia.  Andyt ja Co Tourissa , ei mitään tsiigaamista. Äijät melkein nyykähtää stongalle. Joka jätkä on tiennyt viimeistään 18v, millä pärjää ja millä ei. Testatkoon SM-Liigaa lätkässä ja NHL harjoituskaudella! Ei pelattais kumpaakaan sarjaa koko talvena. Pyhiä miehiä WADA ja kumppanit! Jos teet ammatikses mitä tahansa, miksi pitäisi elää amatöörien ja kaikkien muiden pipertäjien säännöillä? Suuri yleisö kaipaa suuria tähtiä!



Rikon isäukon ohjetta olla yrittämättä opettaa tyhmiä ja hulluja, kun sanon, että kas kun ei Cancellara, Gilbert ja Cavendish riitä tähdiksi. Ja tuo sun lista... mitä mieltä sä nyt ylipäätään olet dopingista ja testauksesta, kun samassa lauseessa kaipaat takaisin Pantania, Fignonia ja LeMondia?

----------


## vetooo

Alberto Contador -casen lopullinen ratkaisu annetaan aikavälillä 15.1.-20.1., kertoo CAS:n tiedottaja Matthieu Reeb.

----------


## Junnuraita

Jos Fignon,Pantani ja Lemond tulisi takas niin saisi kattoo edes kisaamista.Tänä vuonna kun ns."leaderit" ja "mäkimiehet" ajo sulassa sovussa käsikädessä mäkeä ylös.Niin haluaako joku kattoa TDF mäkietappia kun Turre voittaa....Ennen oli parempi kisamotivaatio vai oliko aineet paremmat.

----------


## viller



----------


## VesaP

> Alberto Contador -casen lopullinen ratkaisu annetaan aikavälillä 15.1.-20.1., kertoo CAS:n tiedottaja Matthieu Reeb.



Taitaa ainakin yksi kalju tanskalainen jännittäessään päätöstä purra kynnetkin varpaista jne... Tuo tallihan on ihan NOBODY jos Clenta ei aja kahteen vuoteen! Tai saatana, kuitenkin se saa takautuvan kisakiellon ja on vapaa kilpailemaan taas heinäkuussa 2012 eli äijälle tulee about muutama kuukausi itse oikeeta bannia vain.  :Vihainen: 



Edit: Ei mulla mitään itse Contaa vastaan ole, äijä on parhaimmillaan ilmiömäisen hyvä kuski. Mutta tämä ääretön perseily tämän d-asian kanssa on vaan vienyt mielenkiinnon ko sällistä näin pyöräfanittamismielessä. Tietysti jos rahaa on niin toki hän yrittää sitä käyttää hyväkseen vapautuakseen syytöksistä, niin minäkin varmaan tekisin hänen asemessaan (ja sitten taas minua haukuttaisiin perseilijäksi). Näin se kait menee, rahalla saa ja hevosella pääsee jos pääsee. Normijamppa olisi jo lusinut kohta sen 2v kiellon mikä sille olis lätkästy heti d-testin analysoinnin jälkeen!

----------


## vetooo

> Taitaa ainakin yksi kalju tanskalainen jännittäessään päätöstä purra kynnetkin varpaista jne... Tuo tallihan on ihan NOBODY jos Clenta ei aja kahteen vuoteen! Tai saatana, kuitenkin se saa takautuvan kisakiellon ja on vapaa kilpailemaan taas heinäkuussa 2012 eli äijälle tulee about muutama kuukausi itse oikeeta bannia vain. 
> 
> Edit: Ei mulla mitään itse Contaa vastaan ole, äijä on parhaimmillaan ilmiömäisen hyvä kuski. Mutta tämä ääretön perseily tämän d-asian kanssa on vaan vienyt mielenkiinnon ko sällistä näin pyöräfanittamismielessä. Tietysti jos rahaa on niin toki hän yrittää sitä käyttää hyväkseen vapautuakseen syytöksistä, niin minäkin varmaan tekisin hänen asemessaan (ja sitten taas minua haukuttaisiin perseilijäksi). Näin se kait menee, rahalla saa ja hevosella pääsee jos pääsee. Normijamppa olisi jo lusinut kohta sen 2v kiellon mikä sille olis lätkästy heti d-testin analysoinnin jälkeen!



 :Leveä hymy: 

VesaP, muista että kilpailukiellon katsotaan alkaneen heinäkuussa 2010. Siis jos kakkua tulee. Minua tämä homma lähinnä huvittaa. Niin älytöntä soutamista ja huopaamista ollut koko juttu, että ei tähän enää osaa suhtautua kovin vakavasti.

----------


## vetooo

*the Inner Ring*     @*inrng*

                   Ex-Big Mat team doctor admits buying EPO for a fireman, no doping on the pro team - lequipe.fr/Cyclisme/breve… (in French)
**

----------


## Junnuraita

Pitäähän nyt turvata et oma talo ei pala jos brankkareilla huono kondis :Nolous:

----------


## vetooo

UCI valittaa CAS:iin Tanskan pyöräilyliiton päätöksestä vapauttaa olinpaikkatiedoissa sählännyt Alex Rasmussen (DEN / HTC 2011, Garmin-Cervelo 2012).

UCI confirms that it will appeal Alex Rasmussen whereabouts case to CAS

----------


## OJ

Ja taas UCI pyllyilee.

----------


## vetooo

"Ei pitäisi rangaista, koska on kärsinyt niin paljon."





> Alberto Contador should not be sanctioned, “for the sake of international cycling,” Pedro Delgado has said. The 1988 Tour de France winner defended his countryman, who is still awaiting the final judgment on his positive for Clenbuterol at the 2010 Tour de France.
> 
> Contador “should not have any penalty,” Delgado told the EFE news agency, because of “the suffering to which he has been subjected.”



Contador Should Not Be Sanctioned Says Delgado | Cyclingnews.com
**

----------


## mkpaa

Landis tuomiolla.

http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/...-of-doping-lab

----------


## Yuggas

Valverde vaan jaksaa... "Em mää tehny mittään väärin. Tai jos teinki, ni ei mua tolleen ois saanu käräyttää." 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/valv...anything-wrong

Niin justiinsa. Anna olla, ei ketään kiinnosta enää. Oothan sä suuri marttyyri, mut lopeta valittaminen ja pyörittele menemään. Prkl.

----------


## Nailoni

samaa mieltä. Perus espanjalainen

----------


## Nailoni

tuplat....

----------


## vetooo

Muutamat ajajat ovat missanneet dopingtestejä viime aikoina.

Mark Cavendish: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/did-...tion-dope-test
Yoann Offredo: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/offr...oping-controls

----------


## Yuggas

> Muutamat ajajat ovat missanneet dopingtestejä viime aikina.
> 
> Mark Cavendish: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/did-...tion-dope-test
> Yoann Offredo: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/offr...oping-controls



Cavendishin selitys. http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cave...g-test-in-2011

Ostan tämän helposti.

----------


## tapna

Vaikka voin avoimesti myöntää inhoavani sprintteröitsijöitä, niin todennäköisesti olisin lopulta jopa Cavendishin ja kumppaneiden puolella, jos käry kävisi joillekin heistä.

----------


## vetooo

RadioShackin (Leopardin) taustapiru Flavio Becca esittää ihan aiheellista kritiikkiä. Homman nimi on suunnilleen seuraava: Contador -> Clenbuterol-käry -> CAS -> Paneelin puheenjohtajaksi valittiin israelilainen -> Riis valitsee tallin 1. harjoitusleirin paikaksi Israelin -> Kaikenlaista toimintaa, mm. tapaaminen presidentti Peresin kanssa ...





> "When I saw that in the CAS (Court of Arbitration for Sport) commission,  an Israeli judge will decide the fate of Contador and soon after  discovered that Saxo Bank has its own training camp in Israel, I do not  think we are on track," said Becca to _Le Quotidien_.



RadioShack-Nissan Owner Becca Questions Fairness In Contador Case | Cyclingnews.com

----------


## asb

Grégory Baugé missannut kolme testiä ja menettää molemmat ratapyöräilyn MM-mitalinsa kaudelta 2011.

Ei mitään Contador-casen kaltaista säätöä, vaan ainoastaan mitättömät 11 kuukautta sitten.



http://inrng.com/2012/01/bauge-track-ban/

----------


## VesaP

> Alberto Contador -casen lopullinen ratkaisu annetaan aikavälillä 15.1.-20.1., kertoo CAS:n tiedottaja Matthieu Reeb.



Hyvällä tuurilla viikon kuluessa nyt kuuluu jo että onko Saxo ihan paska vai suht hyvä joukkue ensivuodelle.  :Sarkastinen: 

Vieläkö Conta on kasvissyöjä? Eikös se jotain höpissyt ettei lihaan muka koske enää tämän episodin jälkeen? Vai käykö salaa Mäccärillä joka toinen päivä vetämässä pihviä suoraan suoneen?

----------


## vetooo

> Hyvällä tuurilla viikon kuluessa nyt kuuluu jo että  onko Saxo ihan paska vai suht hyvä joukkue ensivuodelle.



Saattaa käydä huono tuuri...





> Veteran cynics and fans of professional cycling would not be  surprised by a rumor that the Court of Arbitration in Sport may delay  the date of their Contador ruling by a week or two. Nothing has gone as  scripted in this embarrassing and dispiriting mess. Who knew one Spanish  steak could paralyze the sport to this degree?
> 
> Delays and postponements are a legal speciality at the court in  Lausanne, Switzerland. The rumor came from Spanish daily El Mundo, so  factor that into your assessment of probability. It’s a major story and  the race season hasn’t started yet so wild speculation passes for hard  news.
> 
> Still, nobody would be surprised if the “un-named sources” were  correct. The Contador case has been one delay after another as the sport  sinks further and further down in public opinion thanks to unresolved  doping issues.



Possible, probable delay in Contador CAS verdict. | Twisted Spoke

Tähän loppuun on vielä pakko lisätä:     
Kuukaudet vyöryvät ja kohta olemme jo heinäkuussa!

----------


## petri ok

> Saattaa käydä huono tuuri...
> 
> Possible, probable delay in Contador CAS verdict. | Twisted Spoke
> 
> Tähän loppuun on vielä pakko lisätä:     
> Kuukaudet vyöryvät ja kohta olemme jo heinäkuussa!



En edelleenkään usko, että tammikuussa tulisi ratkaisu, mutta kunhan se tulisi edes ennen Pariisi-Nizzaa. Ikävä kyllä mahdollisella kilpailukiellolla ei ole vaikutusta. Taloudelliset sanktiotkaan eivät Clentadoria hirviästi rokota, kun ne koskevat vain tallin maksamaa palkkaa - henkilökohtaiset mainostulot jäävät niiden ulkopuolelle, jos sopimuksissa ei ole sopivaa lauseketta.

----------


## Samuli

> En edelleenkään usko, että tammikuussa tulisi ratkaisu, mutta kunhan se tulisi edes ennen Pariisi-Nizzaa. Ikävä kyllä mahdollisella kilpailukiellolla ei ole vaikutusta. Taloudelliset sanktiotkaan eivät Clentadoria hirviästi rokota, kun ne koskevat vain tallin maksamaa palkkaa - henkilökohtaiset mainostulot jäävät niiden ulkopuolelle, jos sopimuksissa ei ole sopivaa lauseketta.



Eikös noilla kuskeilla ole tapana jakaa palkintorahat muiden kuskien ja tiimin työntekijöiden kesken? Kilpailukiellon napsahtaessa Tourin ja Giron palkintorahat kerätään muilta paitsi Contalta.

----------


## Soolo

hmmm....

http://www.sport24.co.za/OtherSport/...-case-20120111

----------


## Yuggas

Painajainen on hyvää vauhtia realisoitumassa elikkäs Contador selviää kuivin jaloin. Rahalla saa ja hevosella pääsee.

----------


## vetooo

Tässä tiivistetty versio sport.co.za:n jutusta: WADA Lawyers Came Close To Walking From Contador Case | Cyclingnews.com

----------


## vetooo

CAS:n ratkaisu Contador-casessa lykkääntyy tammikuun loppuun.

Contador Ruling Expected End Of January | Cyclingnews.com

----------


## vetooo

The Inner Ring -blogissa on aika hyvä kirjoitus (Why is the Contador case taking so long?) ikuisuuden kestäneestä Contador-casesta.





> Yesterday The Court of Arbitration for Sport said it will deliver its verdict in two weeks’ time. The news of an additional delay prompted wisecracks like needing a geologist to measure the time taken and apparently the CAS is still chewing over an appeal from the Macedonians to settle the javelin competition from the 776BC Olympiad.
> 
> But it’s no joke that Contador tested positive for clenbuterol 545 days ago. Why is this so long? Here’s a timeline of events. By my reckoning, everyone involved has delayed and maximised the time taken.
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> 21 July      2010     samples collected during Tour de France rest day24 August    2010     Contador informed of positive test29 September 2010     news of the positive test leaked to a German TV station30 September 2010     the announcement that Contador is formally suspended by the UCI 8 November  2010     UCI asks the RFEC to start disciplinary hearings26 January   2011     RFEC imposes a one year ban on Contador15 February  2011     RFEC verdict clears Contador14 March     2011     UCI confirms it will appeal the RFEC ruling at the CAS26 May       2011     CAS postpones hearing from June to August25 July      2011     CAS postpones hearing from August to November21 December  2011     CAS says verdict expected between 15-20 January16 January   2012     CAS postpones announcement of verdict for two weeks 
> 
> ...



Koko teksti: inrng : why is the contador case taking so long

** * * * **

CAS:ssa ruuhkaa? - Jan Ullrich -casen päätöksen uusi deadline on 10. helmikuuta.

CAS to delay Ullrich verdict

----------


## kervelo

Saksassa tapahtuu taas:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/germ...r-blood-doping

----------


## vetooo

Eräiden tietojem mukaan Riccardo Ricco (ITA) on saanut Kroatian pyöräilyliiton kilpailulisenssin nro 2787.
Tämä vahvistaa arveiluita, että Ricco tekisi sopimuksen kroatialaisen Continental-tason Meridiana - Kamen Teamin kanssa.**

----------


## VesaP

UCI kiistää taas Riccon lisenssin:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/no-c...ence-for-ricco

Eiköhän se jostain jonkun lisenssin kohta saa jos kerta tällä hetkellä on italiassa vapaa mies kilpailemaan.

Edit: Ainiin, ja nyt pitäs viikon sisällä tulla Clentadorinkin tuomio. Vapauttava tietysti, mutta tuomio silti. *sikarinpössyttelyhymiö tähän*

----------


## vetooo

Ranskastakin kuuluu pitkästä aikaa jotain positiivista.





> The French Cycling Federation FFC has announced a three-year suspension  for Alexandre Dougnier, who tested positive for no less than 12  different performance-enhancing substances last year.



French Rider Positive For 12 Substances | Cyclingnews.com

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

> Ranskastakin kuuluu pitkästä aikaa jotain positiivista.
> 
> French Rider Positive For 12 Substances | Cyclingnews.com



Cat. 3 kuski, joka douppaa noin rankalla kädellä vain 19 vuotiaana... Huhhuh. Ei mitään järkeä.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

OT, mutta cat 3 = DN 3? (eihän tuo näytä olevan alkaneen kauden 1-3 divaritalleissa)

Suht raflaava otsikointi 'aloittelijan' douppaamisesta..Nuo voi olla käytännössä parissa kolmessa eri aineessa, eihän tuo luultavasti tarkoita esim. 19 eri piikkiä tai pilleriä. Oisko CN:llä vähän kasvonpesu päällä siitä revittelykriisistä, mikä liittyi Aldagin/McQuaidin/CN:n väliseen juttuun, jonka PMC poistatti CN saitilta.

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

Sen mitä nyt pikaisesti katsoin seuran sivuja, niin näyttäisi lähinnä olevan harrastesarja Ufolepin tai FFC:n avointen sarjojen kisoissa pyörivä seura. Jos en väärin muista, pystyy FFC:n 3. tasolla ajamaan pelkästään ilmoittautumalla kolmosdivarin kuskiksi. En löytänyt enää kyseisen kuskin nimeä seuran sivuilta... Doping-testit Ranskassa alkavat pistokokeiden muodossa jo varhaisteinien joukossa, joten sinänsä ilahduttava uutinen että tyyppi jäi kiinni. Järjestelmä toimii.

http://www.acbbcyclisme.org/

----------


## tapna

Joo, järjestelmä näyttää toimivan loistavasti. Voimme taas kaikki huutaa yhdessä kuorossa FORZA PUHDAS URHEILU, kun yksi niljakas saastainen pahantekijä on saatu rysän päältä kiinni. Taidanpa itsekin hypätä verenimijöiden alkukantaiseen juhlarinkiin pomppimaan ilosta tämän suuren merkkipaalun saavuttamisen kunniaksi.

----------


## rhubarb

> Järjestelmä toimii.



“Toimii” on aika vahva sana kun kyseessä on kuitenkin puulaakisarjassa ajeleva teini. Jossain on edelleen vähän ongelmaa…

----------


## OJ

> “Toimii” on aika vahva sana kun kyseessä on kuitenkin puulaakisarjassa ajeleva teini. Jossain on edelleen vähän ongelmaa…



Vielä kun paljastuisi, että käry kävi astma- ja allergialääkkeistä, joihin ei ollut hakenut erivapautta, niin vielä hienompi homma.

----------


## vetooo

Belgialaisen cyclo cross -ajaja Bart Wellensin hengenvaaralliseen sairastumiseen etsitään yhtymäkohtia dopingista. Viranomaiset ovat suorittaneet kotietsintöjä Wellensin ja hänen veljensä asuntoihin d:n löytymisen toivossa.

----------


## asb

> Vielä kun paljastuisi, että käry kävi astma- ja allergialääkkeistä, joihin ei ollut hakenut erivapautta, niin vielä hienompi homma.



Pikaisen Googlauksen perusteella Stanozolol olisi kehonrakennuksessa laajasti käytetty anabolinen steroidi. Voisin lyödä vetoa siitä, että kyseessä on ollut anonyymi vihje, eikä mikään "todellinen satunnaisotannan helmi."

----------


## YT

Stanozolol on se aine, josta Ben Johnson aikanaan kärysi. Se on hevoisille tarkoitettu lääke. Ihmisten lääkkenä sitä ei käytetä.

----------


## kuovipolku

Jos uskoo Wikipediaa, voi kuvitella muuta: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stanozolol

Taitaakin olla toisinpäin eli ensin havaittiin sen tehokkuus dopingaineena ihmisurheilussa ja sitten pääteltiin sen toimivan myös hevosurheilussa (lähinnä kai Yhdysvalloissa täysverisiin laukkahevosiin, mutta myös Euroopassa ravihevosiin, mistä esimerkkinä ruotsalaisen valmentajan äskettäin saama kahdeksan vuoden panna).

----------


## A R:nen

> Belgialaisen cyclo cross -ajaja Bart Wellensin hengenvaaralliseen sairastumiseen etsitään yhtymäkohtia dopingista. Viranomaiset ovat suorittaneet kotietsintöjä Wellensin ja hänen veljensä asuntoihin d:n löytymisen toivossa.



Uutisten mukaan Wellensin sairastumisen syyksi on varmistunut vaikeasti tulehtunut hampaan juuri.

----------


## OJ

> Pikaisen Googlauksen perusteella Stanozolol olisi kehonrakennuksessa laajasti käytetty anabolinen steroidi. Voisin lyödä vetoa siitä, että kyseessä on ollut anonyymi vihje, eikä mikään "todellinen satunnaisotannan helmi."



En laita päätäni pantiksi kaverin syyttömyydestä, mutta testataanko ranskalaisia alasarjalaisia satunnaisesti massaspektometritesteillä? Hyvä jos testataan.

Onko muuten BMC:n huoltajan, jota kukaan ei myönnä tuntevansa, douppijutusta poikinut mitään uutta? CN:n voorumilla spekuloivat ehkä TB500 olleen paketissa mukana.

----------


## vetooo

Korruptoinukseeni väitetyn UCI:n nykyinen ja entinen puheenjohtaja vaativat kivusta ja särystä korvauksia.





> UCI President Pat McQuaid has filed a claim for damages against journalist and former professional rider Paul Kimmage. McQuaid is seeking 8000 Swiss francs. The Irish Independent also reported that former UCI President, Hein Verbruggen, and the governing body itself are also seeking 8000 Swiss francs each.
> 
> According to the newspaper McQuaid and the other claimants are accusing Kimmage of "annoyance" and that Kimmage has harmed their reputation. They have pointed to Kimmage’s work in the Sunday Times newspaper but the timing of the action is strange. Kimmage was released from his role at the newspaper last year, and the claimants appear to have solely asked for damages from Kimmage, and not The Sunday Times.



McQuaid And Verbruggen Seek Damages From Kimmage | Cyclingnews.com
**

----------


## vetooo

Saksasta pukkaa uusinta d-casea.





> German sprinter Marcel Kittel (Team 1t4i) is said to be amongst those athletes who are suspected of black light treated blood transfusions. A young rider from the Continental ranked Thüringer Energie Team is also said to be involved.



ARD Link Kittel To German Blood Doping Investigation | Cyclingnews.com

----------


## VesaP

> Saksasta pukkaa uusinta d-casea.



No just.  :Vihainen:  Siinä meni sekin parin Procycling lehden takainen kansijuttu ihan perseelleen... "Kittel, Pyöräilyn historian paras neo-pro" Pitihän se arvata ettei pelkällä Powerbarin Berry -juomalla tuotakaan saavutusta ole hankittu.

Edit:

Tekee varmaan aika hallaa taas saksan pyöräilylle jos oikeasti todetaan syylliseksi. Tämä sälli kait oli saksan pyöräilyn puhtaita tulevaisuuden lupauksia. No, hiukset puhtaat ainakin jos pesee niitä säännöllisesti.  :Hymy:

----------


## J T K

Ne silmät oliki vähän epäilyttävän siniset...

----------


## vetooo

Pikkulinnut kertovat, että Contadorin CAS-päätös tulee tänään. En usko ennen kuin näen!  :Sekaisin:

----------


## VesaP

> Pikkulinnut kertovat, että Contadorin CAS-päätös tulee tänään. En usko ennen kuin näen!



Riisillä kuitenkii joku magnum kokoinen samppanjapullo jääkaapissa odottamassa H-hetkeä. Kuuluu POPS ja korkki lentää kattoon samalla sekunnilla kun päätös tulee ja janojuoma kaatuu kristallilasiin räikeän tänne asti näkyvän hymyn saattelemana...  :Sarkastinen: 

Tulee olemaan niitä harvoja hetkiä milloin Riisistä saisi otettua HYMYILEVÄN kuvan! Paparazzit valmiiksi!!!

----------


## vetooo

Hyvä vertauskuva! Tälle tuli naureskeltua oikein vapautuneesti!  :Leveä hymy:  Mitä olisikaan d-ketju ilman VesaP:tä?!

----------


## kuovipolku

Tämä mystinen "musta valo" on sitä samaa ultraviolettivaloa, jonka avulla lähikaupan kassa tarkistaa setelien aitouden. Lääketieteessä sitä on 30-luvulta lähtien käytetty bakteerien ja virusten tuhoamiseen verestä, mutta antibioottien keksimisen jälkeen yleisesti vain laboratorioissa verinäytteiden tutkimuksen apuvälineenä. Sen on väitetty lisäävän hapen määrää veressä ja parantavan yleisesti sen kuljetusta verenkierrossa (ainakin sairailla), mutta ns. koululääketieteen piirissä ei ole tätä vahvistettu.

DDR:n urheilulääketieteen saavutuksia en tunne, mutta vuoden 2002 talviolympialaisten yhteydessä sattui ns. veripussiskandaali, kun Itävallan maastohiihtojoukkueen käyttämistä tiloista löytyi käytettyjä veripusseja ym ja paljastui että ainakin kaksi DNA:n perusteella tunnistettavaa hiihtäjää oli saanut verta. Päävalmentaja Walter Mayer - jonka nimi on sittemmin esiintynyt useammankin dopingrikostutkimuksen yhteydessä - selitti että hiihtäjien verta oli ainoastaan kästelty UV-valolla infektioiden torjumiseksi. Koska kaikki veren manipuloinniksi tulkittava oli kiellettyä, päävalmentajaa ja kumpaakin hiihtäjää rankaistiin.

----------


## VesaP

> Mitä olisikaan d-ketju ilman VesaP:tä?!



No ainakin vähemmän olis tässä ketjussa sit turhanpäiväistä paskanjauhamista...  :Sarkastinen: 

Millähän viiveellä tuomio tuloo tänne:

http://www.tas-cas.org/recent-decision

Kerkeääkö jo mediat revitellä otsikoita ensin vai kannattaako F5:sta painella läpi päivän tuolta? Tuolla näytti jotain esmes Jannesta olevan dokumenttia.

----------


## vetooo

Päätös julkaistaan välittömästi CAS:n omilla sivuilla. Veikkaanpa, että se on ensimmäinen paikka, josta löytää casen ratkaisun (jos jaksaa painaa jatkuvalla syötöllä F5:sta ja välttää pyöräilysivustoja). Uutistoimistot ja pyöräilysivustot käyttävät varmasti CAS:n sivuille ilmestyvää Contador-pdf:ää juttujensa pohjana. Lisäkommentteja haetaan sitten jutun osapuolilta.

Meikäläinen refreshailee tasaisin väliajoin CAS:n etusivua: http://www.tas-cas.org/news. En tiedä onko tuolla mitään merkitystä jutun julkaisun kannalta, mutta etusivut ovat yleensä parhaiten ajantasalla.

EDIT: Olen muuten varma, että puljun kotisivut kaatuvat tässä päivän / illan aikana liiallisen lukijamäärän vuoksi.

** * * * **

The Inner Ringin twitter-viesti:

_I wonder if Andy Schleck is spending the day pressing "refresh" on the CAS website's news page?_

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## vetooo

Alex@velocentric:

_BREAKING, CAS announcement: "my dog ate our notes, as a result the Contador verdict will be further delayed."_

Taitaa olla läpällä heitetty, mutta en ihmettelisi jos casen ratkaisua on taas kerran siirretty myöhempään ajankohtaan.

----------


## viller

> CAS says NO verdict today on Contador, putting to rest speculation. #doping #cycling



https://twitter.com/#!/stevewilsonap...63094819799040





> The Contador verdict is due this week. As @ednl points out there's no extra delay - for now - in the news that the verdict isn't out today.

----------


## vetooo

CAS on ilmoittanut Contador-casen päätöksen julkistamisen uuden ajankohdan. Se on ma 6. helmikuuta.

Ei tähän ole mitään lisättävää. Tai ehkä pari kappaletta ...   ... ja varmuuden vuoksi vielä yksi ... .





> CYCLING - STATUS OF THE ARBITRATION WADA & UCI V/CONTADOR & RFEC
> 
> Lausanne, 30 January 2012 – The Court of Arbitration for Sport (CAS) intends to publish its decision in the arbitration procedure involving the International Cycling Union (UCI), the World Anti-Doping Agency (WADA), Alberto Contador and the Spanish Cycling Federation (RFEC) on Monday 6 February 2012. A confirmation as to the date and time of the publication of the decision will be given by the CAS at the end of this week.

----------


## YT

Tuomarit ovat jatkaneet tarjouksien jättöaikaa?

----------


## Soolo

Miten päätöksen julkaisu voi kestää näin kauan???

----------


## rjrm

Jospa tuomarit ajattelevat asian unohtuvan vähitellen  :Hymy: 
Kyllähän tässä koko asiasta uskottavuus menee, oli päätös sitä taikka tätä.

----------


## vetooo

Tämä Contador-case on varmaan yksi CAS:n laajimmista ja vaikeimmsita vyyhdeistä, joka sillä on ollut käsiteltävänä. Kyseessä on dopingiin liittyvä asiakokonaisuus ja yhtenä asianosaisena on maailman parhaiten palkittu urheilija omassa lajissaan. Contadorilla on lähes rajattomasti fyrkkaa parhaan mahdollisen puolustus-asiantuntijakatraan palkkaamiseen. On muistettava, että Contadorin puolustustiimissä on huipptason osaamista vyyhden jokaiselle osa-alueelle (karjateollisuus, urheilulainsäädäntö, valheenpaljastus etc.). UCI ja WADA ovat tässä suhteessa alakynnessä. Contadorilla on varmuudella parempi taustajoukko. Se on niin tasokas, että CAS:lla on vaikeuksia tehdä lopullista päätöstä - raha on jälleen ratkaisevassa roolissa, valitettavasti.

----------


## Duckbill

Hesarin sivuilla uutinen, jossa mainitaan Marcel Kittel epäiltynä verenvaihdosta...

----------


## rjrm

No vaikka rahaa olisi, niin eikös se ole itsestään selvää, että kiellettyä ainetta löytyi ja se on kiellettyä vaikka olisi saatu tabletteina, pihvissä tai ufosieppauksen tuloksena. Turhauttaa. Mutta sitä varten tämä ketju on.

----------


## vetooo

Tässä hyvää tekstiä arvosteltuja koluimnistilta Joe Lindseyltä.

Cause for Concern on Contador? | Boulder Report | Bicycling.com

----------


## vetooo

Marcel Kittelin edustama 1t4i-talli kistää ajajansa sekaantumisen kyseiseen dopingvyyhteen. Soppaan oli yhdistetty myös tallin toinen ajaja, Patrick Gretsch.





> The team has contacted the UCI and the Dutch doping authorities and can allow its cyclists to start in the coming races. Marcel Kittel and Patrick Gretsch are not suspected of violation of the anti-doping regulation.
> 
> They are also not suspects in the investigation. They will offer all cooperation to the NADA, WADA or the Department of Justice in the investigation into this doctor of the Olympic point of support where they expected to be in good hands.



Marcel Kittel no suspect in investigation into German doctor | 1t4i.com

----------


## Nailoni

http://renegadehealth.com/blog/2012/...ition-therapy/
Vaikuttaisi oikeasti aika nerokkaalta keksinnöltä esim flunssan tai muun pöpön iskiessä.

----------


## jannevaro

Uutisissa kerrottiin että saksalainen tv-yhtiö on julkaissut listan 28 urheilijasta jotka sekaantuneet tähän uv-valohoitoon. Löytyiskö linkkiä?

----------


## petri ok

ARD:n sivuilta ei löydy listaa, mutta juttu löytyy
http://www.sportschau.de/sp/weitere/...sportschau.jsp

----------


## vetooo

Puhdas kuin pulmunen! Tähän on lisättävä ennätykselliset kolme pössyttelynaamaa.******





> The AP has reported today that the nearly two-year federal investigation into allegations of doping by Lance Armstrong has come to a conclusion without any charges being filed.
> 
> A press release from United States Attorney Andre Birotte Jr. stated his office "is closing an investigation into allegations of federal criminal conduct by members and associates of a professional bicycle racing team owned in part by Lance Armstrong."



Lance Armstrong Inquiry Concludes With No Charges Filed | Cyclingnews.com

----------


## Kal Pedal

Heheh, ei voi muuta sanoa. Vaikka dopingin suhteenhan tuo ei ole loppu vielä. Tosin taitaa Lancella olla sen verran kova tiimi lakimiehiä että ihan kuulopuheiden perusteella sitä doping-tuomiota ei tipahda.

----------


## ussaf

good riddance. ei jeebus.

----------


## J T K

Niin, eikö ne varsinaiset doping-käyttöä koskevat tutkimukset ala tän jälkeen.

----------


## OJ

> Heheh, ei voi muuta sanoa. Vaikka dopingin suhteenhan tuo ei ole loppu vielä. Tosin taitaa Lancella olla sen verran kova tiimi lakimiehiä että ihan kuulopuheiden perusteella sitä doping-tuomiota ei tipahda.



Mun puolesta vois antaa Lancen rauhassa kiertää amerikan biltemoissa mainostamassa livestrong kuntoilulaitteitaan. Ehkä se löytää joku päivä jeesuksen ja kirjoittaa satsittelustaan kirjan ja massittaa vielä muutaman miljoonan lisää.

----------


## vetooo

Contadorin CAS-päätös julkaistaan ma 6.2. klo 13.00 Suomen aikaa.

----------


## rjrm

Minä vuonna?

----------


## vetooo

Toivottavasti 2012, koska tänä vuonna tulee 2 vuotta täyteen - mies pääsee kisaamaan vielä 2012, tuli kakkua tai ei!

----------


## MV

> Contadorin CAS-päätös julkaista*nee*n ma 6.2. klo 13.00 Suomen aikaa.



Korjasin vähän.

----------


## vetooo

UCI:lta täysin odotettu kannanotto Armstrongin vältettyä syyteet. Mitä muuta tuolta korruptoituneelta talolta voi odottaa?





> After the news that Lance Armstrong will not face federal charges in the US after an extended two-year investigation into alleged doping activities, the UCI, has weighed in with it's opinion, stating that the sport should put the case behind it.
> 
> Speaking to Cyclingnews, a UCI spokesperson said that the governing body welcomed the recent news.
> 
> "For us and for cycling its been a long period and has caused a lot of problems. Cycling has suffered a lot for this story and this conclusion. There are no charges and now we only want to put this behind us and look forward. All we want to say is that we're looking forward. We're really happy with this conclusion."



UCI Wants To Put Armstrong Investigation Behind It | Cyclingnews.com
Ei se mitään. Odotellaan sen verran, että USADA alkaa laittaa isompaa vaihdetta silmään.

----------


## ejex

Eikö dopingrikkomuksilla sitten ole vanhentumisaikaa ollenkaan? Jos on, niin mitä USADA enää voisi tehdä, jos ei liittovaltion tutkijat löydä näyttöä, kovasta yrittämisestä huolimatta. Lancelle 2 vuotta banniakö ajetaan takaa? Kunniaa ja mainetta ei enää voi viedä, kuten ei vielä vanhemmiltakaan tähdiltä.

----------


## YT

> Eikö dopingrikkomuksilla sitten ole vanhentumisaikaa ollenkaan? Jos on, niin mitä USADA enää voisi tehdä, jos ei liittovaltion tutkijat löydä näyttöä, kovasta yrittämisestä huolimatta.



Ei kun ne liittovaltion viranomaiset tutki talousrikoksia. Kuten liittovaltion rahojen laitonta käyttöä, rahanpesua ja veropetoksia. Syyttäjä ei lähtenyt syyttämään, koska ei uskonut löytyvän sellaista valamiehistöä, joka tuomistsisi LA:n.

----------


## vetooo

> Ei kun ne liittovaltion viranomaiset tutki talousrikoksia. Kuten liittovaltion rahojen laitonta käyttöä, rahanpesua ja veropetoksia. Syyttäjä ei lähtenyt syyttämään, koska ei uskonut löytyvän sellaista valamiehistöä, joka tuomistsisi LA:n.



Juuri näin. Tässäpä lisää luettavaa:

 "Liittovaltion viranomaisten toivotaan antavan tutkintamateriaalia USADA:lle" - WADA president says he expects US investigators to hand over US Postal files to USADA

----------


## vetooo

Laitetaan pieni veikkaus pystyyn CAS:n Contador-päätöksestä. Se annetaan ma 6.2. klo 13.00.

Vaihtoehdot

1) Ei kilpailukieltoa - ei varoitusta ja/tai ei huomautusta
2) Ei kilpailukieltoa - varoitus ja/tai huomautus
3) 6 kuukauden (0,5 v.) kilpailukielto
4) 12 kuukauden (1 v.) kilpailukielto
5) 18 kuukauden (1,5 v.) kilpailukielto
6) 24 kuukauden (2 v.) kilpailukielto

*Itse veikkaan vaihtoehtoa 4) eli tuloksena on 12 kuukauden (1 v.) kilpailukielto*. Katsotaanko sen alkavan päätöksentekopäivästä 6.2.2012 vai kärypäivästä 21.7.2010 - siitä ei ole pienintäkään hajua.

----------


## NoNo

Näin äänestyspäivänä :
2) Ei kilpailukieltoa - varoistus ja/tai huomautus
Tähän kuin tohon case Lanceen toivoisi että päästäisiin vihdoin vanhojen asioiden yli ja tekemään asiat paremmin jatkossa.

----------


## Jousi

> Näin äänestyspäivänä :
> 2) Ei kilpailukieltoa - varoistus ja/tai huomautus
> Tähän kuin tohon case Lanceen toivoisi että päästäisiin vihdoin vanhojen asioiden yli ja tekemään asiat paremmin jatkossa.



NoNo vei jalat suustani. +1.

----------


## Turf Moor

2) CAS ei sentään kehtaa katsoa päivänselvää tapausta ihan läpi sormiensa, siksi huomautus tai varoitus kyytipojaksi. Ja Alppu voi hyvillä mielin lopettaa kasvissyönnin...

----------


## viller

4) Vuoden kilpailukielto josta vähennetään käryn jälkeinen 7 kuukauden kilpailukielto (elokuu 2010 - maaliskuu 2011). Tämän vuoden Tour jää väliin mutta Contador mukana jo Vueltassa.

----------


## petri ok

Jutun puolustus on erinomainen. Fifty-sixty vapautus/2v kilpailukielto. 

Jatkokäsittely Sveitsin korkeimmassa mahdollinen.

(vaikka syyllinen taitaa ollakin)

----------


## Yuggas

> 1) Ei kilpailukieltoa - ei varoitusta ja/tai ei huomautusta



70 % tälle





> 2) Ei kilpailukieltoa - varoitus ja/tai huomautus



15 pinnaa





> 4) 12 kuukauden (1 v.) kilpailukielto



15 pinnaa tällekin.

Sällihän on 100 %:sen syyllinen ihan niiden muovijäämien perusteella, mutta sillähän ei ole mitään yhteyttä mahdollisen tuomion kanssa. Jos/kun Clentador vapautetaan, niin se johtaa väistämättä nollatoleranssista luopumiseen aineiden osalta. Jonkinlaiset raja-arvot ehkä lisää joidenkin yksittäisten urheilijoiden oikeusturvaa, mutta toisaalta lisännee käyttöä. Mielestäni huono suuntaus.

----------


## Herman

Vastakkainasettelu kuin pressan vaaleissa: kakkonen vai kuutonen? Muovipussin jäämien vuoksi 6 olisi oikeudenmukainen, mutta 2 lienee lopullinen päätös!?

----------


## tapna

1 tai 2 - Kiihkomielisille verenimijöille ei pidä antaa enää mikrometriäkään periksi.

----------


## VesaP

> AS:n Contado-päätöksestä. Se annetaan ma 6.2. klo 13.00.



Kohta se tuloo, kohta se tuloo! Syön alushousuni jos se saa 2v pannan alkaen 2 vuotta sitten tapahtuneesta kärystä ja on vapaa kilpailemaan käytännössä HETI. Perkele. Sen pitäs menettää kaikki palkinnot/tulokset mitä se on saanut käryn jälkeen, maksaa palkka ko ajalta takaisin ja sitten kisakieltoa TÄSTÄ päivästä klo 13.00 alkaen 2v! Muuten tässä systeemissä ei ole mitään järkeä! Rahalla saa puolustusta millä voi viivästyttää selvää käryä sen 2 vuotta jotta voi kisata koko sen ajan milloin pitäs olla banni päällä. Normijamppa olis jo istunut sen 2v pannan, kuten muutama clenbuterolista kärähtynyt on joutunut tekemäänkin! Rahalla saa ja jopolla pääsee jne...

Tietysti jos se tutkimusten mukaan on syytön, niin sitten toki saa vapauttavan päätöksen ja UCI/jokumuutaho joutuu maksamaan sille henkisistä kärsimyksistä sen 10 000 000 euroa vähintään. Pitäähän Alppupojan saada rahaa jotta se voi ostaa Cava-pulloja jostain paikallisesta marketista Epsanjasta sen tutun paikallisapteekkarin naapurista...

Joten näillä puheilla odotamme kello 13.00 tulevaa päätöstä. Tai ilmoitusta että päätöstä on lykätty vähintään parilla kuukaudella kun CASin päätuomarilla on ripuli just tänään eikä se voi tulla ilmoittamaan päätöksestä minnekään.

----------


## ejex

Taitaa mennä Sveitsin korkeimpaan, oli päätös mikä hyvänsä. Ja taas menee sellainen vuosi tai jotain?

----------


## Rommeli

> 1 tai 2 - Kiihkomielisille verenimijöille ei pidä antaa enää mikrometriäkään periksi.



Ja sitten annetaan periksi ihan niille konkreettisille verenimijöille?

Aivan päivänselvä käry ja kaikki alle kutosen on suklaata tässä(kin) tapauksessa.

----------


## vetooo

> Joten näillä puheilla odotamme kello 13.00 tulevaa päätöstä. Tai ilmoitusta että päätöstä on lykätty vähintään parilla kuukaudella kun CASin päätuomarilla on ripuli just tänään eikä se voi tulla ilmoittamaan päätöksestä minnekään.





Kyllä se sieltä tänään tulee!

----------


## vetooo

CAS on tarkentanut julkaisuaikaa - se on kello 12.30 (Suomen aikaa).

** * * * *
*
Contador antoi positiivisen d-näytteen tasan 565 päivää sitten.

----------


## VesaP

> CAS on tarkentanut julkaisuaikaa - se on kello 12.30 (Suomen aikaa).

----------


## Kal Pedal

Tämähän menee jännäksi. Kaikki vähempi kun 4) on liki vertaansa vailla oleva skandaali mitä tuomiohin tulee.

----------


## vetooo

*Peter Cossins*     @*petercossins*  

           Rumours in Spain are that Contador will get one-year ban meaning he'll lose the 2010 TDF title but be able to ride this year's

----------


## VesaP

Klo 12.37 jo...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## vetooo

CAS:n sivut ovat kaatuneet (eivät avaudu ainakaan täällä).  :Leveä hymy:  Päätöstä ei näy eikä kuulu.

----------


## viller

> CAS:n sivut ovat kaatuneet (eivät avaudu ainakaan täällä).  Päätöstä ei näy eikä kuulu.



Ovat pystyssä mutta ilmeisen ruuhkaiset.

----------


## Cycledrophis

Sain auki, ei vielä mitään

Jari

----------


## vetooo

Contadorille 2 vuoden kilpailukielto, kertoo Marca.

----------


## kervelo

> Contadorille 2 vuoden kilpailukielto, kertoo Marca.



Samaa kertoo El Mundo.
https://twitter.com/#!/inrng/status/166477308281102336

----------


## VesaP

Marcan juttu: (Vetooon viestissä ei tainnut olla linkkiä uutiseen)

http://www.marca.com/2012/02/06/cicl...1&t=1328526583

Vielä kun jostain saisi selvällä härmän kielellä että mistä alkaen tuo alkaa tuo panna...

----------


## tiger

Eli normaali kakku tuli sittenkin.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cas-...enbuterol-case
Olen yllättynyt.
Mistä tuo 2 vuotta katsotaan alkavaksi ja mitkä kaikki voitot / tulokset nyt sitten pyyhitään pois?
Contador ilmeisesti lopettaa kilpapyöräilyn, jos pitää kiinni omista sanoistaan. Epäilen että vielä syö sanansa.

----------


## vetooo

Espanjan pyöräilyliitto vahvistanut, että CAS on antanut Contadorille 2 vuoden kilpailukiellon. Hänen kaikki tuloksensa mitätöidään ajanjaksolla heinäkuu 2010 - helmikuu 2012. Panna päättyy 5.8.2012.

Ja kaikkien lähteenä ovat twitterin aktiiviset lontoonkieliset, jotka ovat bonganneet ja tulkanneet Marcan tiedot. Olisi mielenkiintoista päästä lukemaan CAS:n ratkaisu kokonaisuudessaan, mutta kun sivut eivät pelitä.

----------


## VesaP

Eli suomeksi sen kisakielto on 7kk... Eli tästä päivästä elokuun alkuun. Pääsee vähällä!

----------


## YT

Meneekö nyt saxopankilta pisteet pois?

----------


## lintumies

Tekstin mukaan 5. elokuuta 2012 loppuu kilpailukielto.

----------


## jannevaro

Pääasia että on tuomittu se 2 vuotta joka rikkeestä kuuluu. Lakimiesarmeija teki panna-ajasta vähän ohuemman mutta oikeus kuitenkin tapahtuu. Olen iloinen.

----------


## viller

CASin sivut kyllä pelittää (hitaasti) mutta tiedotetta ei ole vielä julkaistu siellä.

----------


## vetooo

*Kilpailujen uudet voittajat*

Ranskan ympäriajo 2010: Andy Schleck
Vuelta a Murcia 2011: Jerome Coppel
Volta a Catalunya 2011: Michele Scarponi
Italian ympäriajo 2011: Michele Scarponi

En tiedä - enkä jaksa selvittää - miten käy yksittäisille etappivoitoille. Merkataanko Contadorin voittaneiden etappien perään viiva, vai julistetaanko osuudella toiseksi sijoittunut etappivoittajaksi?

----------


## viller

> En tiedä - enkä jaksa selvittää - miten käy yksittäisille etappivoitoille. Merkataanko Contadorin voittaneiden etappien perään viiva, vai julistetaanko osuudella toiseksi sijoittunut etappivoittajaksi?



Tourin arkistoissa (letour.fr) Sastre on merkitty vuoden 2006 Tourin 17. etapin voittajaksi. Eli ei viivaa vaan kakkonen merkitään etapin voittajaksi.

----------


## Timi

Mitenkäs kaikki palkintorahat menee tällaisessa tapauksessa?

----------


## wanderer

Clentadorille keppiä jee!

----------


## Herman

> Mitenkäs kaikki palkintorahat menee tällaisessa tapauksessa?



Eiköhän kaikki vääryydellä ansaittu pitäne maksaa takaisin? Tämänkin takia tuollaiset pitkät käsittelyt sekoittavat koko pakan; vaikka palkintorahat päätyisivätkin oikeisiin osoitteisiin, kuinka esim. Andyn ja Scarponin väliaikainen "arvonalennus" korvataan?

----------


## ussaf

^ koko rahalla ostetaan niitä keltaisia rannerenkaita. se on tuomion ns. koventava klausuuli.

ei vaan, oikea tuomio kaikin puolin. en kyllä itse jaksa uskoa hetkeäkään lajin puhdistamisen edistyvän yhtään, mutta näin tässä pitikin toimia.

----------


## viller

Henkilökohtaisia palkintorahoja kaiketi yleensä jaellaan tiimikavereiden kesken. Siinäpä onkin jännä lähteä Astana-kavereilta karhuamaan 2010-Tourin palkintorahoja.

----------


## vetooo

> Mitenkäs kaikki palkintorahat menee tällaisessa tapauksessa?



UCI:n sääntökirjassa on seuraava maininta (lainattu kokonaisuudessaan). Hakusanoilla "prize" ja/tai "money" ei löytynyt muita tuloksia:





> UCI CYCLING REGULATIONS
> 
> (version on 1.10.11)
> 
> PART 14 ANTI-DOPING
> 
> (s. 53-54)
> 
> 291. 1. If the Event is a stage race, an anti-doping violation committed in connection with any stage, entails Disqualification from the Event, except when (i) the anti-doping violation involves the presence, Use or Attempted Use of a Prohibited Substance or a Prohibited Method, (ii) the Rider establishes that he bears No Fault or Negligence and (iii) his results in no other stage were likely to have been influenced by the Rider’s anti-doping violation.
> ...



http://www.uci.ch/Modules/BUILTIN/ge...c3MDk&LangId=1

----------


## Kal Pedal

Noniin- meni aika pitkälle niin kun sen tulikin mennä. Hyvä!
Vastaisuudessa olisi kuitenkin varmasti viisasta jos CAS ottaisi käyttöön linjan jossa mahdollinen kilpailukielto astuu voimaan siitä päivästä kun tuomio julistetaan (ja tutkinta-ajan kilpailutulokset luonnollisesti mitätöidään). Vähentäisi vitkuttelua.

edit: kirjoitusvirhe

----------


## vetooo

Jaahas, nyt tuli tieto, että kilpailukiellon katsottaisiin alkaneen 25.1.2011.





> Contador's ban is two years from 25 January 2011, minus the time served  on provisional suspension, 5 months 19 days. Can return August 2012.



https://twitter.com/#!/inrng/status/166494120645365760

----------


## VesaP

UCIn mielestä surullinen päivä... 

"
UCI President Pat McQuaid said: "This is a sad day for our sport. Some may think of it as a victory, but that is not at all the case. There are no winners when it comes to the issue of doping: every case, irrespective of its characteristics, is always a case too many."
"

CASin lehdistötiedote asiasta:

http://www.tas-cas.org/d2wfiles/docu...2012.02.06.pdf

----------


## OJ

> UCIn mielestä surullinen päivä... 
> 
> "
> UCI President Pat McQuaid said: "This is a sad day for our sport. Some may think of it as a victory, but that is not at all the case. There are no winners when it comes to the issue of doping: every case, irrespective of its characteristics, is always a case too many."
> "
> 
> CASin lehdistötiedote asiasta:
> 
> http://www.tas-cas.org/d2wfiles/docu...2012.02.06.pdf



Ois voinu antaa nämä julkilausumat vaikka etukäteen, niin ei näyttäis niin pahasti siltä, että kärähtäminen on se paha asia.

----------


## vetooo

CAS:n päätökset luettavissa:

"Prologi" (lyhyt tiedote): http://www.tas-cas.org/d2wfiles/docu...2012.02.06.pdf

"Ympäriajo" (päätös kokonaisuudessaan, yht. 98 sivua): http://www.tas-cas.org/d2wfiles/docu...2012.02.06.pdf

** * * * **

Pientä maksettavaa...



> The panel will rule in a separate award and at a later stage on the request filed by UCI to impose a fine of at least EUR 2'485'000.- on Alberto Contador.



Täytyykin heti printata tuo CAS:n 98-sivuinen päätös. Saa kivaa iltaluettavaa...  :Hymy:

----------


## J T K

> Pääasia että on tuomittu se 2 vuotta joka rikkeestä kuuluu. Lakimiesarmeija teki panna-ajasta vähän ohuemman mutta oikeus kuitenkin tapahtuu. Olen iloinen.



+1

----------


## Yuggas

Wow, olen erittäin tyytyväinen CAS:in päätökseen ja samalla todella yllättynyt.  :Cool: 

En hetkeäkään uskonut noin kovaan tuomioon vaikka nyt saikin juuri sen mitä ansaitsi. Maailmassa on sentään jonkin verran oikeudenmukaisuutta, jos tämä nyt ei jossain oikeusasteessa vielä hamassa tulevaisuudessa lässähdä pannukakuksi. Tämä taisi olla sääntöjen mukaan maksimi? Täydellisessä maailmassa se 2 vuotta olisi alkanut tänään ja toivottavasti säännöt tulisivatkin siihen suuntaan muuttumaan. 

No, nyt tulos on maxihyvä ja kiitos siitä CAS:lle.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Googol

> Tämä taisi olla sääntöjen mukaan maksimi? Täydellisessä maailmassa se 2 vuotta olisi alkanut tänään ja toivottavasti säännöt tulisivatkin siihen suuntaan muuttumaan.



Jo nykysäännöillä olisi ollut mahdollista, että kilpailukielto olisi alkanut tästä päivästä, mutta CAS päätti toisin.

----------


## tapna



----------


## stoki

> Noniin- meni aika pitkälle niin kun sen tulikin mennä. Hyvä!
> Vastaisuudessa olisi kuitenkin varmasti viisasta jos CAS ottaisi käyttöön linjan jossa mahdollinen kilpailukielto astuu voimaan siitä päivästä kun tuomio julistetaan (ja tutkinta-ajan kilpailutulokset luonnollisesti mitätöidään). Vähentäisi vitkuttelua.



Täysin samaa mieltä! 
...tai sitten voitaisiin tehdä sääntö, että kaikki kärähtäneet saisivat ihan normaalisti jatkaa kilpailemista, mutta kilpailukiellon ajan niiden sijoituksia ei laskettaisi mukaan tuloksiin.  :Hymy:  ...niillehän voitaisiin pitää vaikka omaa kärähtäneiden tuloslistaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## lintumies

Ison kalan jäämisellä verkkoon on kyllä merkittävä pelotevaikutus. Samaten tietysti, jos tuo kaavailtu reilun kahden milli sakko lankeaa Clentadorin piikkiin.

----------


## vetooo

_Sad perhaps but the UCI will breathe a big sigh of relief as it has spent a small fortune prosecuting this case with WADA. The news even took the UCI by surprise. In its official response emailed out to the media it hadn’t filled in the blanks regarding the length of the sanction, as noted by Dutch journalist Sander Slager of Wieler Revue:_



The Inner Ring -blogisivuston kirjoitus liittyen Contadorin CAS-päätökseen.

----------


## Flash

Mielenkiintoista. Ymmärtääkseni sääntöjen mukaanhan tuomio meni oikein. Alberto ei pystynyt todistamaan, että aine olisi tullut pihvistä, eli sen mukaan on syyllinen.

Kuitenkin CAS:in lausunnossa sanotaan, että todennäköisin syy olisi saastunut lisäravinne (food supplement) 
" In the Panel’s opinion presence of clenbuterol was more likely caused by the ingestion of a contaminated food supplement."
Tästä päästään moraaliseen näkökantaan. Onko oikein lätkäistä 2 vuotta pannaa, jos syö saastunutta energiapatukkaa tai muuta vastaavaa, jossa kyseistä ainetta ei pitäisi olla? Tosin tällaista ei kukaan edes yrittänyt käyttää puolustuksena tai selityksenä.

----------


## TuplaO

Oho! Kai tää sitten hyvä juttu on. Kai-sanan joutuu lisäämään, koska periaatteessa selvää tapausta puntaroitiin 1,5v. Veikkaisin, ettei douppaus ollut sinällään missään vaiheessa kysymysmerkki, aika kului politikointiin ym. vehkeilyyn. Siinä lähti sitten pari Grand Tour -voittoa ja ties mitä kaikkea muuta. Voihan toi 2,4 miltsiäkin kirpasta, ja ties mitä Bjarne-setä miettii tällä hetkellä! Saxon rosteri ei nyt ole ihan dynamiittia.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Voiko nyt lopettaa puheet Andysta ikuisena kakkosena?

Vastaan: Ei todellakaan- ja tuskin tämä päätös paljoa lohduttaa Luxembourgissakaan.

----------


## erkkk

Tuomio tuli vähän puskan takaa. Sinällään ei tarvetta menettää yöunia, koska Touria tuskin on koskaan voitettu kaurapuurolla. Ei saa vaan jäädä kiinni, edes vahingossa.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Twitteristä: 
 
TdFLanterne Lanterne Rouge 



2010 Tour de France Lanterne Rouge Adriano Malori will see his ranking improve by one spot. Bravo Adriano!

 :Hymy:

----------


## HeliT

> ...tai sitten voitaisiin tehdä sääntö, että kaikki kärähtäneet saisivat ihan normaalisti jatkaa kilpailemista, mutta kilpailukiellon ajan niiden sijoituksia ei laskettaisi mukaan tuloksiin.  ...niillehän voitaisiin pitää vaikka omaa kärähtäneiden tuloslistaa.



Pari vuotta sittenhän "hiihtosankareiden kaveri Videman" ehdotti dopingin sallimista ja piti testejä pelleilynä. Antidopinghommissa paljon mukana ollut Tapio Kallio oli asiasta "hieman" eri mieltä.

Hyvä, että Alpo ja paha liha -show saadaan vihdoin päätökseen. Pitäisiköhän käydä ostamassa illalle kunnon pihvit?

----------


## ajelee

Mistä tuo sakko tulee ? Kenelle se maksetaan ja miten sen suuruus määräytyy ?

Eikös tuo kiellon pituuden laskenta mennyt ihan oikein, jos kerran ne vanhat tulokset mitätöidään. Ja eihän se ole urheilijan vika, että päättäjät ovat hitaita (tämä tapaus ehkä poikkeus). Tällä systeemillä pitäisi tulla päättäjillekin pieniä paineita saada asiat päätettyä.

----------


## rstone75

Hyvä että tuomio tuli! Mutta mutta... kyllä lajin uskottavuus suuren yleisön silmissä on koetuksella, kun 2010 TdF:n voittaja ratkeaa kabineteissä helmikuussa 2012. Ja kun ei ole ainut kertainen kuvio. 

Viimeksi viime viikolla työlounaskeskusteluissa paljastuin pyöräilijäksi (joku bongasi mun lounasannoksesta, että pakko olla joku kestävyysurheilija...) ja kommentit oli luokkaa mitäs aineita sinä vedät..  

Uskomattoman hölmöltä tuntuu, että ukko ajanut tässä välissä kisoja kuin ei mitään olisi. No, on sentään elokuuhun asti sivussa. Ja nyt alkaa Alpun suuri vuodatus siitä, kuinka häntä on kohdeltu väärin ja kyseessä on oikeusmurha..Jep jep..  Mites se Landis sanoikaan..""I'll say no." Landiksen kommentti pitäisi kyllä olla mediahallinnan kaikissa oppikirjoissa, sen verran on helmi lausahdus.

----------


## TuplaO

^Noista sakoista en tiedä, mutta luulisin, että jotkut sponsoritkin saattavat kokea olevansa saantipuolella kun korvauksista puhutaan. AC:ta saattaa hieman vituttaa tällä hetkellä, vaikka turhaan sääliin ei aihetta olekaan.

----------


## VesaP

Lance maksoi UCI:lle aikoinaan eikös se ollut reilut 100 000 USD ihan hyvän tahdon eleenä --> Ei jäänyt kiinni koskaan.
Alberto ei maksanut UCI:lle senttiäkään --> Jäi kiinni ja vielä 2.5 miljoonan sakot päälle.

Mitä opimme tästä? Halvemmalla pääset kun maksat UCI:lle jo hyvissä ajoin "hyvän tahdon eleenä"! 

Vai ymmärsinkö väärin?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## vetooo

Lähes 2,5 miljoonan euron sakot menevät jotenkin näin:

- Maksettava CAS:ia edustaneiden työtekijöiden palkkiot (ne, jotka osallistuivat jutun käsittelyyn, ts. CAS:n paneeli ja sihteeristö).
- Maksettava WADA:n ja UCI:n edustaneiden työtekijöiden palkkiot (ne, jotka osallistuivat jutun käsittelyyn).
- Ylivoimaisesti suurin summa menee maksettavaksi UCI:lle dopingrikkeen myötä tulevasta "imagohaitasta".
- Espanjan pyöräilyliitto oli tässä Contadorin puolella, joten uskoisin myös RFEC:n joutuvan maksamaan osan CAS:n, UCI:n ja  WADA:n edustajien palkkioista.

----------


## stoki

> Alkujaan tämän lähetti stoki
> 
> 
> ...tai sitten voitaisiin tehdä sääntö, että kaikki  kärähtäneet saisivat ihan normaalisti jatkaa kilpailemista, mutta  kilpailukiellon ajan niiden sijoituksia ei laskettaisi mukaan tuloksiin.   ...niillehän voitaisiin pitää vaikka omaa kärähtäneiden tuloslistaa. 
> 
> 
> 
>  Pari vuotta sittenhän "hiihtosankareiden kaveri Videman" ehdotti dopingin sallimista ja piti testejä pelleilynä. Antidopinghommissa paljon mukana ollut Tapio Kallio oli asiasta "hieman" eri mieltä.



Niin tarkennetaan nyt vielä, että kannatan kyllä testaamista ja puhdasta urheilua. Ei vaan mene jakeluun, että:
- Päätöksen tekoon menee 1,5 vuotta
- Toinen ajelee sillä aikaa normaalisti kisaa
- Tuomio ei ala siitä kun päätös siitä lopulta saadaan tehtyä
Sinänsähän vika ei ole tässä tapauksessa Albertossa vaan systeemissä, hän vain käytti sen suomia epäkohtia hyväksi. Mielestäni kilpailukielto pitäisi astua voimaan samantien ja pysyä voimassa kunnes lopullinen päätös tulee ja jos näitä päätöksiä halutaan vetkuttamalla vetkuttaa niin oma moka. Jos taas kilpaileminen sallitaan niin alkakoot kielto vasta sitten siitä kun päätös astuu voimaa. Tähän viitaten, jos tämä systeemi kerran on näin naurettava niin antaisi sitten saman tien kärähtäneiden ja tuomittujen jatkaa harrastamista normaalisti muiden mukana ilman, että saisivat nimeään virallisiin tuloksiin ja palkintorahoihin. Siinäpähän ajelisivat pari vuotta huvin vuoksi jos niin haluaisivat. Kärähtäneet voisi ajaa keltainen huomioliivipäällä ja parhaalle kokonaiskisan kärähtäneelle annettaisiin arvostettu punainen huomioliivi.  :Hymy:

----------


## jannevaro

Eikös se kuitenkin tässäkin tapauksessa ole niin että Contador laitettiin kilpailukieltoon heti käryn tultua, Espanjan liitto vaan perui tuon päätöksen, jonka jälkeen hän sai taas kilpailla ja josta sitten alkoin perumisen peruminen...

----------


## rjrm

Mitä tämä bikeradarista löytyvä teksti tarkoittaa, erityisesti loppuosa?
"Contador still has the option of appealing the CAS ruling to the Swiss federal court within the next 30 days, although any such petition can only concern procedural matters."

----------


## Raijkaard

Voihan Clentador, kesän kisat lässähtivät samantien kovimman kuskin poisjäännin verran.  :Irvistys: 

e: Produral mattersseillä viitataan varmaan itse prosessin mahdollisiin virheisiin, ei niinkään asiasisältöön.

----------


## vetooo

UCI:n lisenssikomitea käsittelee Saxo Bankin tilannetta lähiaikoina. En tiedä - enkä vaivaudu tähän hätään etsimään - tarkkoja sääntöpykäliä, millä aikataululla ProTeam-lisenssi voitaisiin ottaa pois yksittäiseltä tallilta.

Riis ja Contador järjestävät tiedostustilaisuuden ti 7.2. klo 20.30 Suomen aikaa.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Terkut Pistolerolle:
http://static.tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pu...arvin_7475.jpg

----------


## sahara

Ikävä juttu. Se, joka on syytön heittäköön ensimmäisen kiven. Ehkä Tourin voiton menettämisen voi hyväksyä, kisasta kun jäi muutenkin paskan maku suuhun. Sen sijaan Giron voitto oli enemmän kuin ansaittu.

Jos nyt jotain positiivistä haetaan, niin Vueltan mielenkiinto nousi potenssiin (ainakin siihen asti kunnes AC:n tilanteesta muuta tietoa annetaan).

----------


## rjr

On se vaan hienoa, että säännöt koskevat myös isolla rahalla pelaavia tähtiä, vaikka olisivatkin ylpistyneitä nirppanokkia. Toivottavasti AC pitää edes lupauksensa.

----------


## Karbis

No saatiinhan tämäkin farssi päätökseen. Tuliko siihen nyt selvyyttä, että alkaako kilpailukielto käry päivästä vai päätös päivästä?





> Syön alushousuni jos se saa 2v pannan alkaen 2 vuotta sitten tapahtuneesta kärystä ja on vapaa kilpailemaan käytännössä HETI.



Videon voi laittaa sitten tonne tsekkaa tämä ketjuun.

----------


## plr

> Videon voi laittaa sitten tonne tsekkaa tämä ketjuun.



Minun puolestani ei tarvitse olla edes pitkät alushousut. Videota odotellessa..

----------


## HeliT

^ Saa Vesa ne pöksyt paistaa ja laittaa ketsuppia  :Hymy: .

Joo, hyvä, että saivat vihdoin ratkaisun sotkuun.

----------


## vetooo

> No saatiinhan tämäkin farssi päätökseen. Tuliko siihen nyt selvyyttä, että alkaako kilpailukielto käry päivästä vai päätös päivästä?



- Kilpailukiellon katsotaan alkaneen 25.1.2011.
- Kilpailukiellon katsotaan pättyvän 5.8.2012.
- Siitä miinustetaan väliaikaisessa kilpailukiellossa vietetty aika 5 kuukautta 19 päivää (2010-2011).
- CAS päätti jostain syystä - en ole saanut selvyyttä, miksi - muuttaa pannan alkamis-pvm:ksi 25.1.2011.

- Espanjan pyöräilyliitto vapautti Contadorin 14.2.2011.
- Contador oli vielä väliaikaisessa kilpailukieltossa 25.1.2011.

Ota tästä sitten selvää...

----------


## BONK

Taitaa Lallukan selitykset sortua tämän ratkaisun myötä...

----------


## Yuggas

> - Kilpailukiellon katsotaan alkaneen 25.1.2011.
> - Kilpailukiellon katsotaan pättyvän 5.8.2012.
> - Siitä miinustetaan väliaikaisessa kilpailukiellossa vietetty aika 5 kuukautta 19 päivää (2010-2011).
> - CAS päätti jostain syystä - en ole saanut selvyyttä, miksi - muuttaa pannan alkamis-pvm:ksi 25.1.2011.
> 
> - Espanjan pyöräilyliitto vapautti Contadorin 14.2.2011.
> - Contador oli vielä väliaikaisessa kilpailukieltossa 25.1.2011.
> 
> Ota tästä sitten selvää...



Lopultahan tuolla alkamispäivämäärällä ei ole kauheasti merkitystä kun väliaikainen kilpailukielto vähennetään siitä ajasta. Mitä lie tapahtunu tuona päivänä kun arpoutui viralliseksi alkamisajankohdaksi.

Asiasta viidenteen. Aika hämmentävää miten negatiivisesti tuomio on otettu vastaan, jos katsoo vaikka mitä CN on julkaissut haastatteluita. 

Erityismaininta Zomegnanille, joka on näreissään kun puhdas mies voitti Giron ja nyt voitto otetaan häneltä pois. OK, varmaankin se voitti Giron puhtaana, ei siinä mitään ja osallistuminenkin sääntöjen mukaan jees. Conta on kuitenki ite jahkaamisellaan aiheuttanu casen venymisen ja säännöt on huonot kun ne tuollaisen mahdollistavat. Äijän ois kuitenkin pitäny jo jyrsiä banaania Giron aikana viivytystaistelun sijaan ja näin ollen osallistumisoikeutta ei olisi pitänyt olla eikä siten myös mahdollisuutta voittoon. Ton Zomegnanin logiikan mukaan kenen tahansa kärynneen pitäisi saada osallistu kilpailuihin kilpailukieltonsa aikana. Tai sit olen ymmärtäny jutun väärin ja kritiikki kohdistuukin sääntöihin. Niin tai näin, mutta onko se oikein käyttää säännöissä olevia porsaanreikiä hyväksi. Olettais, että kritiikki kohdistuis enemmän siihen suuntaa. http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/zome...le-is-nonsense

Merckxinkään osakkaeet ei kyllä nousseet, kun sanoi, että pyöräilyssä testaaminen on viety liian pitkälle. http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/11081/Eddy-Merckx-I-think-people-want-to-kill-off-cycling.aspx?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twit  ter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+velonation_pro_cycling+(C  ycling+News+%26+Race+Results+|+VeloNation.com)

----------


## A R:nen

Kilpailukiellon alkamisajankohta 25.1.2011 on päivä jolloin Espanjan liiton kurinpitolautakunta (CNCDD) alun perin esitti vuoden kilpailukieltoa. Tuota koskevat perustelut löytyvät sivulta 93 alkaen, pääasiallisena syynä tuolle alkamisajankohdalle oli valitusprosessin kesto sekä Espanjassa että CAS:ssa.

----------


## petri ok

> - Kilpailukiellon katsotaan alkaneen 25.1.2011.
> - Kilpailukiellon katsotaan pättyvän 5.8.2012.
> - Siitä miinustetaan väliaikaisessa kilpailukiellossa vietetty aika 5 kuukautta 19 päivää (2010-2011).
> - CAS päätti jostain syystä - en ole saanut selvyyttä, miksi - muuttaa pannan alkamis-pvm:ksi 25.1.2011.
> 
> - Espanjan pyöräilyliitto vapautti Contadorin 14.2.2011.
> - Contador oli vielä väliaikaisessa kilpailukieltossa 25.1.2011.
> 
> Ota tästä sitten selvää...



Pikaisen silmäilyn perusteella.

25.1.2011 tulee siitä, että tuolloin RFEC antoi vuoden tuomion.

CAS katsoo myös suuren osan viivästyksistä johtuneen UCIn ja WADAn toimista. mm RFECn lopulliseen ratkaisuun (14.2.2011) UCI ja WADA eivät toimittaneet tutkivan tuomarin pyytämiä lisäselvityksiä. jne..

Nyt on sitten tulilinjalla Saxon ProTeam-lisenssi, koska tallin urheilullinen taso lienee Contadorin pisteiden nollautumisen jälkeen tipahtanut, niin kaiketi jos sääntöjen mukaan mennään niin lisenssipäätöstä joudutaan uudelleen tarkastelemaan. Katotaan tuleeko muutoksia. Eli paljonko se sijoitus tipahtaa.

Vuelta alkaa 18.8.2012. Aika sopivasti siis.... Ken lieneekään suurin suosikki nyt.

Täytyy vielä rauhassa tutkia päätöstä.

----------


## OJ

> Nyt on sitten tulilinjalla Saxon ProTeam-lisenssi, koska tallin urheilullinen taso lienee Contadorin pisteiden nollautumisen jälkeen tipahtanut, niin kaiketi jos sääntöjen mukaan mennään niin lisenssipäätöstä joudutaan uudelleen tarkastelemaan. Katotaan tuleeko muutoksia. Eli paljonko se sijoitus tipahtaa.



Saxon Pro-Tour lisenssin viemisellä kesken kauden UCI tuskin saisi mitään lisäpisteitä faneilta tai varsinkaan sponsoreilta.

----------


## NoNo

> Saxon Pro-Tour lisenssin viemisellä kesken kauden UCI tuskin saisi mitään lisäpisteitä faneilta tai varsinkaan sponsoreilta.



Jos säännöt sanovat että lisenssi ei kuulu enää Saxolle, niin lienee oikeudenmukaista toimia kuten säännöt sanovat ?

----------


## vetooo

Lisää juttua Velonation.comissa liittyen Saxo Bankin ProTeam-lisenssin kohtaloon.

WorldTour 2010 and 2011 Redux: Erasing Alberto Contador
Analysis: How UCI's Licence Commission could strip Saxo Bank of its ProTeam licence

** * * * **

Olen päässyt sivulla 30 Contadorin CAS-päätöksen lukemisessa. Menee varmaan keskiviikkoon ennen kuin saan kahlattua pdf:n loppuun.

http://www.tas-cas.org/d2wfiles/docu...2012.02.06.pdf

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Ilmiselvää on, että jos pihviselitys olisi mennyt läpi, jatkossa kaikilla clenbuterolia käyttävillä olisi hyvin lihaksikasta nautakarjaa kotitilalla ja lisäaineellista pihvilihaa jääkaapissa...

Eivät UCI ja CAS voineet muuta, vaikka laji eittämättä lyhyellä tähtäimellä kärsii.

----------


## asb

> Pari vuotta sittenhän "hiihtosankareiden kaveri Videman" ehdotti dopingin sallimista ja piti testejä pelleilynä. Antidopinghommissa paljon mukana ollut Tapio Kallio oli asiasta "hieman" eri mieltä.



Näitä joku aina ehdottelee ja ennen kuin asiaa kommentoidaan, kannattaa muistaa, että doping-sarjalla puhtaan sarjan rinnalla ei saada yhtikäs mitään etua nykyiseen verrattuna. Tämä siksi, että puhtaassa sarjassa pitää edelleen tehdä samat doping-testit, kuin mitä nykyään tehdään, koska kuitenkin joku yrittää voittaa puhtaassa sarjassa dopingin avulla, koska puhdas sarja on arvostetumpi ja siitä saa paremmat fyrkat. Haittana taasen on resurssien jakaminen kahden kilpailuorganisaation pyörittämiseen.


Jos tuollaisista "d-sarjaehdotuksista" on jotain hyötyä, niin niiden avulla saadaan helposti selville heikkolahjaiset ja typerät ihmiset.

----------


## asb

> Mitä tämä bikeradarista löytyvä teksti tarkoittaa, erityisesti loppuosa?
> "Contador still has the option of appealing the CAS ruling to the Swiss federal court within the next 30 days, although any such petition can only concern procedural matters."



Se tarkoittaa sitä, että jos Contadorin mielestä asian käsittelyä ei ole suoritetty sääntöjen mukaan, hän voi valittaa siitä Sveitsin kansalliseen oikeuslaitokseen.

----------


## viller

Päivitetyt podiumit Contadorin hylkäyksen jälkeen: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/new-...ors-suspension

----------


## vetooo

Riisin ja Contadorin tiedotustilaisuus tänään klo 20.30 Suomen aikaa. Siihen löytyy melko varmasti striimejä.

----------


## VesaP

Joutuuko Riisi antaa kenkää nyt Contalle? Muuten ei sponssi tykkää jos dopingäijä on jengissä mukana. Toisaalta, sponssi ei tykkää jos Conta ei ole mukana tiimissä... Kinkkinen tilanne sanon minä noin tallipomon kannalta!

----------


## vetooo

Jonkin verran jopa kiinnostaa tuo tiedotustilaisuus. Vaikea sanoa, miten Riis suhtautuu Contadorin jatkoon Saxo Bankissa. Ja mitä sanoo pääsponsorin johtoporras tästä? Contador ei voi tuoda urheilullista menestystä rankingpisteiden muodossa, koska kärynneelle ja comebackin tehneelle kuskille ei kerry pojoja seuraavaan kahteen vuoteen.

----------


## J T K

Hevoskuuri.fi: "Eurosport näyttänee tänään suorana klo 20:30 Suomen aikaa Alberto Contadorin lehdistötilaisuuden Madrista. Lähteenä Ruotsin pyöräilyselostaja Roberto Vacchi."

----------


## ussaf

Lueskelin huvikseni CASin lyhyen ja skimmasin pitkän raportin läpi. Tulee mieleen nykyfilosofian teokset, joissa peräkkäiset paragraafit väittävät jatkuvasti toisiaan vastaan ja kaikki muotoilut ovat täysin elliptisiä. Ja tuomiossa saadaan myös taikurin hatusta jänis ulos, kuten näissä pressiversion avainvirkkeissä:
_
The Panel concluded that both the meat contamination scenario and the  blood transfusion scenario were, in theory, possible explanations for  the adverse analytical findings, but were however equally unlikely. In  the Panel’s opinion on the basis of the evidence adduced the presence of  clenbuterol was more likely caused by the ingestion of a contaminated  food supplement._

Näin maallikkona näyttäisi siltä, että dokumentin laveilla muotoiluilla ja lisäravinneteorialla on pyritty samaan lakiteknisesti aikaan tilanne, joka miellyttää eri osapuolia, myös urheilijaa. Lopputulos on sellainen, että UCI, WADA, AC, Saxo ja lopulta myös ASO  voivat aikanaan väistää ikäviä kysymyksiä kun niiden aika elokuussa ja siitä eteenpäin tulee. Tuolla pumaskan tuomiolla tulee AClle bännit (strict liability), mutta ikään kuin dopingrikkeestä ilman dopingrikkeen osoittamista (transfuusioteoria hylätään CASin toimesta, samoin CBn käyttö douppina sinänsä). Sen sijaan CASin - huom. ei Contadorin - selityksenä kuvioon on, että jokin Astanan lisäravinne oli saastunut ja CB tuli sieltä. Käytännössä asiakirjassa siis häivytetään douppaamisen intentio urheilijan taholta, ja tämä on varmaankin ollut AC:n tiimin tavoite koko ajan.

Olin pettynyt siihen, ettei muovin, CB:n ja veriparametrien dynamiikkaa kyetty lyömään lukkoon näytteiden kanssa aikaraamin sisällä. Uskoin, että ellei AC vapaudu kassakaappisopimuksella, niin näin tulee käymään. Ilmeisesti kassakaappisopimuksen muoto vain oli tuo yllä kuvattu tai jotain.

Semmoinen huvittava ykstyiskohta vielä, että tuomion voi lukea niinkin, että Astanan lääkäreiden valvonnassa tapahtuva lisäravinteiden käyttö on sinänsä epäilyttävää puuhaa. No comment.  :Leveä hymy: 

Dokumentit täältä jos sattuu kiinnostamaan:

*Press*: http://www.tas-cas.org/d2wfiles/docu...2012.02.06.pdf
*Helahoito*: http://www.tas-cas.org/d2wfiles/docu...2012.02.06.pdf

----------


## Samuli

> Riisin ja Contadorin tiedotustilaisuus tänään klo 20.30 Suomen aikaa. Siihen löytyy melko varmasti striimejä.



Eurosport näyttää suorana, ainakin Roberto Vacchin mukaan

----------


## lintumies

> Näitä joku aina ehdottelee ja ennen kuin asiaa kommentoidaan, kannattaa muistaa, että doping-sarjalla puhtaan sarjan rinnalla ei saada yhtikäs mitään etua nykyiseen verrattuna. Tämä siksi, että puhtaassa sarjassa pitää edelleen tehdä samat doping-testit, kuin mitä nykyään tehdään, koska kuitenkin joku yrittää voittaa puhtaassa sarjassa dopingin avulla, koska puhdas sarja on arvostetumpi ja siitä saa paremmat fyrkat. Haittana taasen on resurssien jakaminen kahden kilpailuorganisaation pyörittämiseen.
> 
> Jos tuollaisista "d-sarjaehdotuksista" on jotain hyötyä, niin niiden avulla saadaan helposti selville heikkolahjaiset ja typerät ihmiset.



Juuri näin. Lisäksi dopingsarjassa pärjäisivät ne, jotka uskaltaisivat ottaa kovimmat satsit. Siinäkin pitäisi sitten testata, etteivät annokset ylitä jotain tiettyä terveysriskirajaa. Eli taitaa olla aika pölhö tämä Videman.

----------


## Samuli

> Ja mitä sanoo pääsponsorin johtoporras tästä?



Saxo Bank jatkaa ainakin toistaiseksi http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/spon...port-riis-team

----------


## vetooo

Toimittaja Matt Rendellin analyysi Contador-casesta: Osa1 Osa2
The Inner Ring -blogin tasokas kertaus Contadorin tuomiosta
Reutersin wrap up (infoboxi) koko Contador-casesta
Reutersin Q+A -osio Contador-casesta
Kolumnisti Joe Lindseyn katsaus Saxo Bankin lisenssitilanteeseen
Guardianin toimittajan William Fotheringhamin kirjoitus: "Contadorin tuomio on oikein: pyöräily voi nyt katsoa eteenpäin"

Paljon muitakin hyviä tekstejä löytyy, mutta tuossa ehdotonta kärkikaartia.

----------


## UKK

> Riis ja Contador järjestävät tiedostustilaisuuden ti 7.2. klo 20.30 Suomen aikaa.



Pitäisi näkyä Eurosport 2:lla.

----------


## Salla

Alberton twitter..

http://twitter.com/albertocontador

Kovasti on harjoitellut. Toisaalta harmittaa että mitä men tekämään mutta toisaalta saadaa nää "rikolliset" kiinni.

----------


## vetooo

_Innostuin kirjoittamaan pari kappaletta lisää, joten tämä kokonaisuus on ehkä hieman jo karannut dopingista, mutta olkoon._ 

Riis: "Contadorin sopimus ei voi olla voimassa kilpailukiellon aikana." Tässähän on nyt selvät sävelet. Sponssi-Movistar antaa tallin pomolle Unzuelle pikkupakullisen euroja ja signaa AC:n. Mitä väliä onko ukko pannassa vai ei. Espanjalaiset eivät näe tällaisissa tilanteissa mitään moraalista ristiriitaa (vrt. Valverde). Movistarilla on tarpeeksi tasokas rosteri, jossa riittää syvyyttä myös kauden viimeiseen suureen ympäriajoon Vuelta a Espanaan. Ja olisihan se ihan mielenkiintosita nähdä nämä kaksi d-veijaria - Valverde ja Contador - saman tiimin väreissä. Espanjalaiset odottavat varmaan jo kuin joulua sitä hetkelä, kun AC ilmestyy härkäkierroksen lähtöviivalle. Journalistit hakkaavat ekstaasissa käsiään yhteen ja ranskalaiset ovat pettyneitä, kun eivät pääse buuaamaan pihvimiehelle. On tämä maailma epäoikeudenmukainen paikka.

Sen sijaan Riisin tilanne on katastrofaalinen. Hän ajautui jo syksyllä 2010 hyvin vaikeaan tilanteeseen. Käsittämättömän hyvällä hinta-laatusuhteella rakennettu - Schleckien ja Cancellaran ympärille - joukkue hajosi palasiksi, kun luxemburgilaiset puuhamiehet polkaisivat pystyyn uuden Leopard-tallin. Riis hävisi kaikki parhaat pelimerkkinsä, mutta samalla vapautui hieman rahaa jonkinlaisten korvaajien pestaamiseen. Riisillä ei ollut oikeastaan muuta keinoa, kun riskeerata kaikki yhden kortin varaan. Hän hankki Contadorin Astanasta ja menetti samalla valtavasti leveyttä rosteristaan. Klassikko-osaston iskukyky kutistui olemattomaksi  - olkoonkin, että Nuyens voitti Ronde van Vlaanderenin. Materiaalin kapeus ei näkynyt pelkästään klassikkojaoksessa, vaan perustyötä tekevien apuajajienkin taso laski paljon 2010 <-> 2011.

UCI:n uusi pistelaskujärjestemä tarkoittaa sitä, että Contadorin pisteiden kadotessa Saxo Bankilla on onnettoman vähän rankingpojoja. Contadorin viime kauden suoritukset toivat joukkueelle n. 2/3-osaa koko potista. Ne siis pyyhkiytyvät pois ja Saxo Bank on yht'äkkiä pudonnut heikoimmaksi ProTeam-joukkueeksi rankingpisteissä mitattuna. Riisin ja tallin pääsponsori tanskalaisen Saxo Bankin tämänhetkinen yhteistyösopimus kattaa vain tämän kauden. On selvää, että Contadorin tapaus on leikannut kunnon siivun Saxo Bankin halusta toimia merkittävänä rahallisena tukijana ammattipyöräilyssä. Tällä hetkellä ei ole mitään takeita, että Riisin porukan taso riittäisi WorldTourin edellyttämälle tasolle kaudella 2012. Riisin ja Saxo Bankin kimpan jatkon kohtalo ratkennee siihen, pystyykö se varmistamaan ajoissa PT-statuksen.

Varma ja varma. Sitä se ei ainakaan ole. Riisin tilanennetta vaikeuttaa sekin seikka, että hänellä on käytössään vain rajallinen määrä poletteja. Ostoskärryjä ei saa liikkeelle ilman poletteja. Mr. 60 % joutui pettymään jälleen syksyllä, kun rahoittajilta ei herunut lisää pätäkkää. Saxo Bank oli yksi ajajamarkkinoiden keskinkertaisimmista onnistujista. Contadorin Tour-joukkuetta - silloin, kun d-pannasta ei ollut tietoakaan - pystyttiin vahvistamaan käytännössä ainoastaan Paulinholla. Kiipijäapurit rajoittuivat Piresiin, joka on tasoa Giro-Vuelta -mäkiapu. Klassikkopuolelle saatiin hommatua vain Kroon. Entä mitä tapahtuu jäljelle jääneille AC:n espanjalaisapuajajille. Navarro, Hernandez ja Noval ovat sopimuksenalaisia tämän kauden loppuun. Contadoria tuskin nähdään enää Saxossa nähdä, joten se voi laskea motivaation nolliin.

Saxo Bank on siis luvannut kunnioittaa aikoinaan tehtyä sopimusta pysymällä sponssina tämän kauden loppuun. Riis menetti täksi vuodeksi tärkeän kakkostukijan SunGardin ja sen tilalle ei löydetty korvaajaa. Tanskalaispomolla on kokemusta näistä tilanteista aiemmiltakin vuosilta, jolloin rekkamerkki Man ja konkurssiin ajautunut IT-Factory -yritys häippäsivät yllättäen kuvioista. Riis aloitti oman ammattilaistallinsa pyörittämisen jo vuonna 1998. Nyt tulevaisuus on enemmän kuin uhattuna. Olisihan se aika karu päätös Riisin lähes 15-vuotiselle menetyksekkäälle uralle, jos toiminnan loppu olisi kiinni tästä erään ajajan kilpailukiellosta. Tavallaan Riis toimi all in -periaatteella 2010, kun pajatso (=rosteri) tyhjeni käytännössä totaalisesti. All in -panostus kostautui nyt, kun AC:lle kävi kalpaten. Kalpten taitaa käydä myös Riisille.

----------


## viller

Riis sanoi tekevänsä tulevaisuudessakin mielellään yhteistyötä Contadorin kanssa joten saattaa olla että Contador tekee heti elokuussa uuden sopimuksen Saxo Bankin kanssa. Ei kai Valverdellakaan virallista kuskisopimusta ollut Movistarin kanssa pannansa aikana.

----------


## gallodepelea

Hienoa että Contador sai lopulta tuomion. Kauanhan siihen menikin. 

Ei vaan taida olla ainoa joka douppaa...ehkä tuo wadan uutinen selittää osin liittojen touhuja..
http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/Wada+Jopa+y...a1305555213186

----------


## rhubarb

Ha, jopa 10%… EI koskaan ole metsälenkeillä mihinkään kompastunut. Tuolla on tosin toinen topikki ei-fillari-douppausta varten.

----------


## vetooo

> Riis sanoi tekevänsä tulevaisuudessakin mielellään yhteistyötä Contadorin kanssa joten saattaa olla että Contador tekee heti elokuussa uuden sopimuksen Saxo Bankin kanssa. Ei kai Valverdellakaan virallista kuskisopimusta ollut Movistarin kanssa pannansa aikana.



Nope. Valverde ja Movistar virallistivat sopimuksen ennen kuin kilpailukielto oli päättynyt (se päättyi 31.12.2011 kello 24.00).

*11.11.2011:*



> Following  months of speculation, the Movistar team has confirmed that Alejandro  Valverde will indeed be one of its riders in 2012, returning from a long  suspension to ride with the squad.



Alejandro Valverde confirmed as 2012 Movistar rider, new signing to be presented on Tuesday

----------


## viller

> Nope. Valverde ja Movistar virallistivat sopimuksen ennen kuin kilpailukielto oli päättynyt (se päättyi 31.12.2011 kello 24.00).



Julkistivat kilpailukiellon vielä voimassaollessa sopimuksen joka astui voimaan heti kilpailukiellon päätyttyä 1.1.2012.

----------


## vetooo

> Julkistivat kilpailukiellon vielä voimassaollessa sopimuksen joka astui voimaan heti kilpailukiellon päätyttyä 1.1.2012.



Niin, se ei ole mahdollista laittaa sopimuksen alkamispäivää kilpailukiellon "sisälle". Valverde ja Movistar tiedottivat asiasta ennen pannan päättymistä, että mies ajaa espanjalaistallin väreissä kaudella 2012. Sopimuksen virallistaminen ei ole sama asia kuin sopimukseen voimaantulo. Tämä sopparipolitiikka alkoi Basson ja Liquigasin tehtyä sopimuksen vielä siinä vaiheessa, kun Ivan the Terrible oli kilpailukiellossa. Sopimus astui virallisesti voimaan vasta sitten, kun mies oli lusinut rangaistuksensa. Basson tapausta edelsi tapa, jossa ProTour-tason tallit sitoutuivat olemaan pestaamatta kilpailukiellon alaisia polkijoita ja pannan päättymisestä seurasi vielä kahden vuoden karenssiaika. Contadorista. Hän voi vaikka huomenna ilmoittaa tehneensä sopparin Movistariin, joka alkaa päivämäärällä 5.8.2012 ja kattaa vaikka seuraavat 5 vuotta.

----------


## petri ok

> Saxon Pro-Tour lisenssin viemisellä kesken kauden UCI tuskin saisi mitään lisäpisteitä faneilta tai varsinkaan sponsoreilta.



Ei varmaankaan, mutta jos nyt AC:n pisteiden poistamisen takia Saxon urheilullinen arvo tipahtaa sijan 20 toiselle puolelle, niin sääntöjen mukaan sille ei olisi voitu antaa ProTeam-lisenssiä ja siksi se tulisi sääntöjen mukaan perua. Pelataan sääntöjen mukaan. Ilmeisesti kuitenkin Saxon sijoitus tipahtaa vain sijalle 18, joten todennäköisesti talli säilyttää lisenssinsä.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cont...e-of-saxo-bank

Toisaalta jos Saxon lisenssi vietäisiin, niin saisiko sen joku toinen (Geox/Europcar) vai jätetäänkö se täyttämättä. 

Sinällään voidaan kyllä kysyä SAxon rosterin kyvykkyyttä kilpailla ProTour tasolla. Lisäksi Riis tiesi tasan tarkkaan riskit kilpailuttaessaan Contadoria viime vuonna. Haluaisin kysyäkin, että heikensikö pyöräilyn mainetta enemmän se, että positiivisen dopingnäytteen antanut kaveri kilpaili viime vuoden Tourilla, vai se että kyseinen urheilija lopulta sai tuomion? Ikävä kyllä kaikki toki meni sääntöjen mukaan.

Mites Selinit on muuten kommentoineet CAS päätöstä? Tuntui Tourin aikana, että enempi heidän myötätuntonsa oli Contan puolella ja Conta oli oiva esimerkki uudesta puhtaasta pyöräily sukupolvesta.

----------


## OJ

> Ei varmaankaan, mutta jos nyt AC:n pisteiden poistamisen takia Saxon urheilullinen arvo tipahtaa sijan 20 toiselle puolelle, niin sääntöjen mukaan sille ei olisi voitu antaa ProTeam-lisenssiä ja siksi se tulisi sääntöjen mukaan perua. Pelataan sääntöjen mukaan. Ilmeisesti kuitenkin Saxon sijoitus tipahtaa vain sijalle 18, joten todennäköisesti talli säilyttää lisenssinsä.



Sitä vaan kun 2012 kausi on jo alkanut jopa vanhalla mantereella ja lisenssit on myönnetty hyvän aikaa sitten. Europcar olisi kyllä hyvä kandidaatti Saxon tilalle, mutta ne pääsevät kuitenkin mukaan isoihin kisoihin.

----------


## Jman

Olikos täällä yleinen konsensus olemassa tuosta klenbuterolista? Siitä kai ei pyöräilijälle hirmuista hyötyä ole, että onko se sitten jäämiä jostain muusta epärehellisestä?

----------


## VesaP

> Olikos täällä yleinen konsensus olemassa tuosta klenbuterolista? Siitä kai ei pyöräilijälle hirmuista hyötyä ole, että onko se sitten jäämiä jostain muusta epärehellisestä?



Polttaa ainakin rasvaa koskematta lihaksiin. Kovinkin hyödyllistä kun yritetään poistaa noista anorektikon näköisistä äijistä vielä se viimeinen kilo... Kulkee mäki kovempaa!

----------


## Jman

> Polttaa ainakin rasvaa koskematta lihaksiin. Kovinkin hyödyllistä kun yritetään poistaa noista anorektikon näköisistä äijistä vielä se viimeinen kilo... Kulkee mäki kovempaa!



Mutta eipä tuota kisakauden aikana kyllä kukaan järkevä kestävyysurheilija käyttäisi (polttaa rasvan lisäksi lihasten glykogeenia) ja kai tuo aiemmissa testeissä olisi näkynyt? Jotenkin tuntuu harrastelijoiden aineelta tuo klemppu.

----------


## YT

> Mutta eipä tuota kisakauden aikana kyllä kukaan järkevä kestävyysurheilija käyttäisi (polttaa rasvan lisäksi lihasten glykogeenia) ja kai tuo aiemmissa testeissä olisi näkynyt? Jotenkin tuntuu harrastelijoiden aineelta tuo klemppu.



No se clenbuterol tuli alppuun verensiirron mukana. Se veri oli otettu talteen harjoituskaudella.

----------


## Herman

> No se clenbuterol tuli alppuun verensiirron mukana. Se veri oli otettu talteen harjoituskaudella.



Niin, ne muovijäämät... Olikos ne pelkkää foorumien höpinää vai raskauttavaa näyttöä tapauksen käsittelyssä?

----------


## kuovipolku

> Niin, ne muovijäämät... Olikos ne pelkkää foorumien höpinää vai raskauttavaa näyttöä tapauksen käsittelyssä?



CAS:n tuomion mukaan pelkkää höpinää eli todennäköisyys oli samaa luokkaa kuin pihviteorialla. Tosin voi olla että CAS keksi ratkaista Gordionin solmun vetämällä jänis hatusta eli kun ei voitu pitävästi todistaa veripussiteoriaa ja haluttiin sivuttaa puolustuksen kontaminaatioteoriat (jotta tapaus ei olsi verrattavissa vapautus- tai lyhennyskeisseihin), niin annettiin asiantuntijoiden lausua noin ja pääteltiinkin klenbuterolin tulleen lisäravinteista, jolloin vastuu oli sataprosenttisesti urheilijan ellei tämä toisin toteennäytä ja sitähän eivä't Contadorin puolustajat olleet älynneet tehdä. Génial!

FWIW en ole itse nähnyt foorumitasollakaan esitystä siitä millaisella veritankkausproseduurilla olisi päästy juuri mitattuihin arvoihin. IMHO Contadorin tasoisen urheilijan taustavoimien luulisi olevan sen verran perillä asioista, että verta ei oteta talteen väärään aikaan - esimerkkejähän on yleisesti tiedossa, alkaen Martti Vainiosta - mikäli klenbuterolia on otettu. Jos haluaa uskoa Alberton viattomuuteen, muovinpehmentäjät saattoivat olla peräisin myös "viattomasta" suonensisäisestä nesteytyksestä (muttei ehkä sentään huonolaatuisista juomapulloista).

PS Samu Sanchez pitää tuomiota "kannullisena kylmää vettä". Nousu Tourin kolmannelle sijalle on "pelkkä anekdootti". Tuleva Tour ilman Contadoria on kuin Moto GP ilman Rossia.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

> No se clenbuterol tuli alppuun verensiirron mukana. Se veri oli otettu talteen harjoituskaudella.



Ei Alpu varmaan lääkäreineen niin tyhmä ole, että moista ainetta käyttäisi ainakaan harjoituskaudella. Tuntuu, että jokin mättää nyt näissä viimeaikaisissa clemppujutuissa.

----------


## lintumies

Eikös clenbuterol nimenomaan kuulu aineisiin, joka suun kautta pieninä annoksina otettuna häviää n. vuorokaudessa. Tällaisella mikroannostelulla voitiin vilunkia harrastaa pitkään, mutta nyt kun olikin tavallista parempi labra analysoimassa, kävi käry.

----------


## ussaf

Kuten aiemmin sanoin, CAS linjasi asian siten, että varsinaista substanssipuolta voidaan nähdäkseni venyttää mihin suuntaan hyvänsä. Raportissa muoveista kuitenkin käy ilmi, että a) niitä tosiaankin testattiin Tourilla 2010; b) AC:llä muovijämiä oli veressä eniten kaikista testatuista; c) WADAn eksperttien mukaan ACn muovit on johdonmukaisia veritankkauksen kanssa, jos oletetaan että hän tankkasi ensin punasoluja pussista josta tulee jäämiä ja sitten plasmaa pussista josta jäämiä ei tule; ACn mielestä tämä on spekulaatiota, jossa oletetaan kaksi uutta liikkuvaa osaa (tuplatankkaus ja kahdenlaiset säilömisastiat) ja ei pidä paikkaansa; CAS ei hyväksynyt teoriaa; ja d) muovit on sikäli ongelmallisia, että niiden todistusvoimalla ei tee vielä mitään, koska testiä ei ole validoitu ja näin se ei ole ns. lainvoimainen sinänsä. Tässähän muoveja käytettiin lähinnä osoittamaan, että transfuusio on tehty, eikä niiden läsnäolosta sinänsä yritetty esittää mitään raskauttavaa. Transfuusiotietoa tarvittiin siihen, että CBn pitoisuudet ja aikaraamit saadaan jotenkin synkkaan.

Käytännössä katson itse, että jämät osoittaa transfuusion tapahtuneen ja se on oikeastaan ainut oikeasti langettava seikka koko vyyhdissä. Tämän takia katson tuomion oikeutetuksi. Virallinen syy on kuitenkin aika meh.

Clenbuterolin osalta näyttäisi siltä, että WADAnkin mukaan se on kulkeutunut ACn elimistöön _jonkun toisen henkilön_ veriplasman mukana. Plasmaahan siis käytetään laimentamaan verta sen jälkeen, kun omat punasolut on lisätty. Näin HB ei nouse liikaa, mutta punasolujen absoluuttinen määrä nousee, samoin hapensitomisen kapasiteetti. Tämä vähentää retikulosyyttien, eli punasolujen esiasteiden tuotantoa; veripassissa tämä näkyisi, joten retikulosyyttien tuotantoa pyritään "normalisoimaan" EPOn mikroannostelulla. WADA ei siis käsittääkseni lopulta esitä, että AC olisi käyttänyt CBtä suoraan douppiaineena, esim. laihduttamiseen tai muuhun, edes mikroannostuksena. Näin siksi, että farmakokineettisesti lukuja ei näin saada täsmäämään testeihin. Sen sijaan esitetään, että on käynyt fiba veritankkauksen ns. kylmäketjussa, ja plasman luovuttajalla (kuka hän ikinä onkaan tai onko AC itse) on ollut klemppua koneessa.

Kehottaisin muuten edelleen kaikkia kiinnostuneita lukemaan lisäravinneteoriaa käsittelevät pykälät ja perustelut CASin raportista (pykälä 467 ja eteenpäin). Tätä jaksoa ennen on siis hylätty CASin toimesta sekä WADAn että ACn selitykset ja nyt sitten tarvitaan joku syy. Itse jaksossa AC esittelee lisäravinteiden käyttöään ja pyrkii osoittamaan, ettei valmisteissa ole ollut ongelmia ja asia on varmistettu valmistajilta. AC esittää, että WADA ja UCI ei perustele millään tavalla sitä, että lisäravinteet olisivat saastuneita; WADA ja UCI taas ei oikeastaan edes kunnolla kontraa mihinkään näistä väitteistä. Lopulta CAS antaa tuomion strict liabilityn nojalla, ja onhan tämä älyllisesti aika antikliimaksi noihin verijuttuihin liittyvän epäilyksen draaman jälkeen.

Toivottavasti keissi tuo doping-sääntöjä ja tiedettä vähän lähemmäs toisiaan. Laji ennen urheilijoita.

----------


## ArtK

Longon aviomies pidätetty epäiltynä
http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2012...79444_ur.shtml

----------


## vetooo

Espanjalainen professori (emer.) Unay Talara Robles jatkaa nälkälakkoon siihen asti, kunnes Contador on vapautettu.

Professor Goes On Hunger Strike For Contador | Cyclingnews.com

Sinnikäs vanhempi herrasmies. Toivottavasti pysyy tolpillaan.

----------


## ussaf

no nyt kyllä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kuovipolku

> Kehottaisin muuten edelleen kaikkia kiinnostuneita lukemaan lisäravinneteoriaa käsittelevät pykälät ja perustelut CASin raportista (pykälä 467 ja eteenpäin). Tätä jaksoa ennen on siis hylätty CASin toimesta sekä WADAn että ACn selitykset ja nyt sitten tarvitaan joku syy. Itse jaksossa AC esittelee lisäravinteiden käyttöään ja pyrkii osoittamaan, ettei valmisteissa ole ollut ongelmia ja asia on varmistettu valmistajilta. AC esittää, että WADA ja UCI ei perustele millään tavalla sitä, että lisäravinteet olisivat saastuneita; WADA ja UCI taas ei oikeastaan edes kunnolla kontraa mihinkään näistä väitteistä. Lopulta CAS antaa tuomion strict liabilityn nojalla, ja onhan tämä älyllisesti aika antikliimaksi noihin verijuttuihin liittyvän epäilyksen draaman jälkeen.



Kiitän vaivannäöstä - toivottavasti jonkinlainen perverssi juridinen mielenkiinto palkitsi vaivan - ja myönnän nolona esittäneeni ylläolevan analyssin ilman tarvittavaa perehtyneisyyttä.

Nyt tosin rupean ihmettelemään että jos AC ja taustatahot olivat varmistaneet lisäravinteiden puhtauden valmistajilta ja heillä oli esittää siitä todisteet, niin miten ihmeessä he *eivät onnistuneet* vakuuttamaan CAS:ia *yhtä hyvin* kuin uimari Jessica Hardy, joka selvisi vuoden kilpailukiellolla.

*No tietenkin siksi että Hardylla oli esittää näytteet käyttämistään lisäravinteista "Arginine Extreme" ja "Nighttime Recovery" ja että ko näytteistä löytyi laboratoriossa klenbuterolia. (No, löysihän se saksalainen juoksijakin sen hammastahnatuubin.) Contadorilla taas ei, jotan CAS ilmeisesti katsoi hänen käyttäneen ilmoittamiensa lisäksi jotain muuta, tuntematonta lisäravinnetta, jonka puhtautta hän ei ollut pyrkinyt samalla, riittävällä huolellisuudella varmistamaan...*

(No, jos unettomuus taas iskee...)

----------


## Jan

Tapaus näyttää pahasti samalta kuin Lahden kisojen Hemohes-käryt. Tuomio aineesta, joka ei ole kärkipäässä suorituskyvyn parantajana ja ne selitykset.... 

Contan lakitiimi esittää sellaisen catch-22 selityksen, ettei sillä ole voittoa tavoiteltukaan. Lainaus Matt Rendellin analyysista (kiitos vetoo:lle): "In a bizarre circular argument, Contador's representatives argue that 'To examine only the future likelihood of meat being contaminated with clenbuterol and being eaten by an athlete who is then tested would produce a wholly invalid result, because it would not take into account the evidence that the athlete did in fact eat meat and was tested and did test positive for clenbuterol.'In other words, Contador's contention is self-corroborating; it is true because it is true.
'Put differently,' his lawyers continue, 'the fact that someone is unlikely to be struck by lightning is of no relevance when a person is found dead in a field with a scorch mark from head to toe.' Whatever the philosophical niceties, did they really think this line of argument was going to advance their case?"

Tuo mieleen amatöörien puuhastelun Lahdesta, mutta tämähän ei ole amatöörien puuhastelua? Muualla myöskin todettiin, että ainoita keinoja saada doping-prosessi pitkittymään oli vedota saastuneeseen lihaan. Miksi joku haluaisi pitkittää prosessia? 

No, lopputulemassa (ottamatta kantaa siihen, menikö oikein vai ei) prosessin pitkittyminen on tuonut kohtuutonta etua AC:lle. Itsehän en tiedä näistä asioista, mutta perinteinen viisaus on, että kilpaileminen on ainoa keino saada kisakunto. Nyt on kilpailtu 18kk, ja paluu kisoihin on ihan eri tehtävä 6kk kisaamatta olemisen kuin 24kk kisaamatta olemisen jälkeen. Surullista.

----------


## Ola

> Espanjalainen professori (emer.) Unay Talara Robles jatkaa nälkälakkoon siihen asti, kunnes Contador on vapautettu.
> 
> Professor Goes On Hunger Strike For Contador | Cyclingnews.com
> 
> Sinnikäs vanhempi herrasmies. Toivottavasti pysyy tolpillaan.



Vetää varmaan kunnon pihvin jos Alppu päästetään pannasta!

----------


## petri ok

> Kuten aiemmin sanoin, CAS linjasi asian siten, että varsinaista substanssipuolta voidaan nähdäkseni venyttää mihin suuntaan hyvänsä. Raportissa muoveista kuitenkin käy ilmi, että a) niitä tosiaankin testattiin Tourilla 2010; b) AC:llä muovijämiä oli veressä eniten kaikista testatuista; c) WADAn eksperttien mukaan ACn muovit on johdonmukaisia veritankkauksen kanssa, jos oletetaan että hän tankkasi ensin punasoluja pussista josta tulee jäämiä ja sitten plasmaa pussista josta jäämiä ei tule; ACn mielestä tämä on spekulaatiota, jossa oletetaan kaksi uutta liikkuvaa osaa (tuplatankkaus ja kahdenlaiset säilömisastiat) ja ei pidä paikkaansa; CAS ei hyväksynyt teoriaa; ja d) muovit on sikäli ongelmallisia, että niiden todistusvoimalla ei tee vielä mitään, koska testiä ei ole validoitu ja näin se ei ole ns. lainvoimainen sinänsä. Tässähän muoveja käytettiin lähinnä osoittamaan, että transfuusio on tehty, eikä niiden läsnäolosta sinänsä yritetty esittää mitään raskauttavaa. Transfuusiotietoa tarvittiin siihen, että CBn pitoisuudet ja aikaraamit saadaan jotenkin synkkaan.
> 
> Käytännössä katson itse, että jämät osoittaa transfuusion tapahtuneen ja se on oikeastaan ainut oikeasti langettava seikka koko vyyhdissä. Tämän takia katson tuomion oikeutetuksi. Virallinen syy on kuitenkin aika meh.
> 
> Clenbuterolin osalta näyttäisi siltä, että WADAnkin mukaan se on kulkeutunut ACn elimistöön _jonkun toisen henkilön_ veriplasman mukana. Plasmaahan siis käytetään laimentamaan verta sen jälkeen, kun omat punasolut on lisätty. Näin HB ei nouse liikaa, mutta punasolujen absoluuttinen määrä nousee, samoin hapensitomisen kapasiteetti. Tämä vähentää retikulosyyttien, eli punasolujen esiasteiden tuotantoa; veripassissa tämä näkyisi, joten retikulosyyttien tuotantoa pyritään "normalisoimaan" EPOn mikroannostelulla. WADA ei siis käsittääkseni lopulta esitä, että AC olisi käyttänyt CBtä suoraan douppiaineena, esim. laihduttamiseen tai muuhun, edes mikroannostuksena. Näin siksi, että farmakokineettisesti lukuja ei näin saada täsmäämään testeihin. Sen sijaan esitetään, että on käynyt fiba veritankkauksen ns. kylmäketjussa, ja plasman luovuttajalla (kuka hän ikinä onkaan tai onko AC itse) on ollut klemppua koneessa.
> 
> Kehottaisin muuten edelleen kaikkia kiinnostuneita lukemaan lisäravinneteoriaa käsittelevät pykälät ja perustelut CASin raportista (pykälä 467 ja eteenpäin). Tätä jaksoa ennen on siis hylätty CASin toimesta sekä WADAn että ACn selitykset ja nyt sitten tarvitaan joku syy. Itse jaksossa AC esittelee lisäravinteiden käyttöään ja pyrkii osoittamaan, ettei valmisteissa ole ollut ongelmia ja asia on varmistettu valmistajilta. AC esittää, että WADA ja UCI ei perustele millään tavalla sitä, että lisäravinteet olisivat saastuneita; WADA ja UCI taas ei oikeastaan edes kunnolla kontraa mihinkään näistä väitteistä. Lopulta CAS antaa tuomion strict liabilityn nojalla, ja onhan tämä älyllisesti aika antikliimaksi noihin verijuttuihin liittyvän epäilyksen draaman jälkeen.
> 
> Toivottavasti keissi tuo doping-sääntöjä ja tiedettä vähän lähemmäs toisiaan. Laji ennen urheilijoita.



Periaate on, ettei UCIn ja WADAn tarvi tietää, miten aine on elimistöön joutunut, vaan urheilijan on osoitettava syyttömyytensä. 

CASsin mukaan saastuneen lihan kautta voisi teoriassa saada ainetta, mutta todennäköisyys tälle selitykselle (Eurooppassa) on erittäin pieni.

Veritankkauksen tapauksessa CAS toteaa, että tankattu veri(plasma) olisi pitänyt ottaa talteen 24 tunnin sisällä Klenbun käytöstä. CAS toteaa, että tästä(kin) syystä kyseinen selitys tuntuu epätodennäköiseltä. 

Ravintolisä selitystä AC vastusti, koska tuolloin hän olisi joka tapauksessa saanut ainakin vuoden kilpailukiellon. CASsin mukaan tämä olisi kuitenkin ollut todennäköisin selitys, vaikka kukaan muu Astanan kuski ei ole antanut positiivista näytettä. Kaikki Astanan kaverit kuitenkin käyttivät samoja aineita.

CAS päätös tuntuu hiven oudolta. Olisi riittänyt, että CAS olisi todennut, ettei positiivinen näyte johtunut saastuneesta lihasta, eli ettei Contador kyennyt antamaan uskottavaa selitystä, jonka mukaan aine olisi tullut elimistöön hänestä riippumattomasta syystä.

Olisi ollut hauska kuunnella väittelyä käsittelyssä:
Kun Contador totesi (kohta 339), että _en koskaan ole käyttänyt dopingia ja sen lisäksi ympärilläni olleet (urheilijat, valmentajat ja tohtorit) ovat kategorisesti vastustaneet dopinginkäyttöä.

_Johon WADA vastasi, _että 12 Contadorin tallikaveria on kärynnyt, että Astanaa tutkitaan Ranskassa, että Contador on mainittu operaatio Puerton yhteydessä, että Contadorin entinen tallipäällikkö Manolo Saiz on mainittu Puertossa, ja että lisäksi nykyinen tallipäällikkö Riis on myöntänyt dopingin käytön_... Auts (toki huonossa seurassa olo ei tee douppaajaa)

Toisaalta Contadorkin kykeni kertomaan, että kyseisen lihankasvattajan edesmennyt veli tuomittiin aikoinaan Klenbun käytöstä karjan lihottamiseen. (ai ai)

Tietty Contador myös osoitti läpäisseensä valheenpaljastuskokeen. (seikalla ei tosin ole mitään todistusarvoa)

----------


## vetooo

> Tietty Contador myös osoitti läpäisseensä valheenpaljastuskokeen. (seikalla ei tosin ole mitään todistusarvoa)



En tiedä onko Contadorin kohdalla mitään todistusarvoa, mutta AC:lle testin tehnyt Dr. Louis Rovner on ainoa Kalifornian osavaltion valheenpaljastusekspertti, jonka yhdysvaltalaiset ja kansainväliset rikostuomioistuimet ovat hyväksyneet.





> Dr. Rovner is the only polygraph testing expert in California who has had his tests admitted in criminal court, in the U.S. and internationally.



Lie Detector Testing | Dr. Rovner | Polygraph-west.com

Tosin CAS ei ole rikostuomioistuin...
*
* * * * **

Asiasta kolmanteen...





> Spain's Olympic chief tells press: "We are the biggest defenders of cleanliness in sport and we can hold our heads high."



https://twitter.com/#!/maddogmedia/s...41896572747776
**

----------


## petri ok

> En tiedä onko Contadorin kohdalla mitään todistusarvoa, mutta AC:lle testin tehnyt Dr. Louis Rovner on ainoa Kalifornian osavaltion valheenpaljastusekspertti, jonka yhdysvaltalaiset ja kansainväliset rikostuomioistuimet ovat hyväksyneet.
> 
> Lie Detector Testing | Dr. Rovner | Polygraph-west.com
> 
> Tosin CAS ei ole rikostuomioistuin...



Joo ei vain Contadorin tapauksessa vaan yleisemminkin Euroopassa ei valheenpaljastuskokeelle anneta paljoakaan arvoa sen epäluotettavuuden takia.
*






 Alkujaan tämän lähetti vetooo


* * * * *



*



> Asiasta kolmanteen...
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/maddogmedia/s...41896572747776
> **



http://velonews.competitor.com/2012/...dor-ban_205952

Lisäksi Alberton kannattajat aikovat vetää solidaarisuus ajon kaverin puolesta 12.2.
http://velonews.competitor.com/2012/...support_205937

Voi vaan arvailla miten riemukkaan marttyyrin vastaanoton Contador saakaan palatessaan Härkäkierrokselle elokuussa. Kisan, jonka hän arvatenkin voittaa. Saxon vai jonkun muun paidassa?

----------


## sianluca

Tunnetusti pesunkestävä psykopaatti ei saa sellaisia fysiologisia reaktioita joita "valheenpaljastustesti" mittaa. Ehkä Clenbutelerino on sellainen.

----------


## ussaf

> Periaate on, ettei UCIn ja WADAn tarvi tietää, miten aine on elimistöön joutunut, vaan urheilijan on osoitettava syyttömyytensä.
> 
> Ja snip



Näinpä.

Lyhyesti: Dokumenttia lukiessa AC oli minusta näytön valossa eksponentiaalisesti enemmän syyllinen transfuusioteorian kanssa pelmuttaessa kuin tuon lisäravinteen kohdalla. Kuten aiemmin sanoin, minua ärsyttää ettei se narahtanut transfuusiosta ja siksi ylipäänsä noita dokumentteja lueskelin.

Kirjoitin tuon jälkimmäisen viestini vain perustellakseni sitä, mitä sanoin aiemmin. Minusta lisäravinneteoria on sinänsä heikko esitys, eikä edes lähellä aukotonta, mutta se tekee mitä piti tehdä. Lisäksi se on mahdollisesti takaportti osapuolten käsien pesulle. Se (antaa mahdollisuuden) hämärtää urheilijan tietoista aietta doupata ja näin blokkaa tulevaisuudessa hankalia kysymyksiä monelta toimijalta, kun voi lyödä mustaa valkoisella pöytään.

Länsirintamalta ei siis mitään uutta, ja ainakaan oma luottoni UCI & kumppaneihin ei tässä varsinaisesti syventynyt. Itse asiassa koko D-kuvio pitäisi saada WADAn hyppysiin, ohi lajiliittojen, olympiakomitean ja kansallisten liittojen.

Näköjään tää menee meikän osalta niin, että kun kisat valitettavasti ratkeaa yhä useamin oikeussasaleissa, niin tätä salikamaa alkaa sitten seurailla kanssa. Doh.

----------


## vakevves

Kansallisten lajiliittojen ei missään tapauksessä pitäisi olla dopingtuomion täytäntöönpanijoita. Ne voivat olla itse osallisia dopingiin. Ainakin ne ottavat täyden hyödyn urheilumenestyksestä olipa se hankittu millä tahansa keinolla, kunhan ei käry käy. Suomessa Hiihtoliitto toimi näin vuoteen 2001. Muitakin esimerkkejä löytyy. Ei tule mieleen, että missään muualla joku merkittävä lajiliitto olisi jotunut läpikäymään samantyyppisen puhdistautumisoperaation kuin Hiihtoliitto Suomessa. Ei ole mitään syytä olettaa, että muualla oltaisiin itsekriittisiä. Ei siitä tule mitään että rikokseen osallinen tai siitä hyödyn ottava antaa tuomioita.

----------


## vetooo

*JAN ULLRICH FOUND GUILTY OF AN ANTI-DOPING RULE VIOLATION BY THE CAS*

Lausanne, 9 February 2012 –

The Court of Arbitration for Sport (CAS) has rendered its decision in the arbitration between the Union Cycliste Internationale (UCI) and the German cyclist Jan Ullrich & Swiss Olympic. The CAS has partially upheld the appeal filed by the UCI and has found Jan Ullrich guilty of a doping offence. As a consequence, Jan Ullrich is sanctioned with a two-year period of ineligibility starting retroactively on 22 August 2011. Furthermore, all results achieved by the athlete on or after 1 May 2005 until his retirement are annulled.

*"Prologi":* http://www.tas-cas.org/d2wfiles/docu...2012.02.09.pdf

*"Ympäriajo":* http://www.tas-cas.org/d2wfiles/docu...2012.02.09.pdf

----------


## vetooo

CAS: "Ullrich’s intensive involvement with Dr. Fuentes’ doping program  goes back to at least 2004, and likely substantially earlier"

CAS saisi penkoa tuon Operaatio Puerton perinpohjin, vaikka casesta on kulunut lähes 10 vuotta. Espanjalaisten puolueell... siis puolueeton tutkimus ei saanut oikein loogista loppuratkaisua, mutta matadoreitakin puolueettompi taho olisi CAS. Tosin sitä ennen pitäisi tapahtua yhtä sun toista, että Operaatio Puerto viriäisi henkiin.

----------


## vetooo

Francisco Mancebo nousee Ranskan ympäriajon 2005 tuiloslistalla 3:nneksi.  :Sarkastinen: 

Kjell Carlström parantelee asemiaan Tourin 2005 GC:ssä sijalle 140.

----------


## Ana

> CAS saisi penkoa tuon Operaatio Puerton perinpohjin, vaikka casesta on kulunut lähes 10 vuotta. Espanjalaisten puolueell... siis puolueeton tutkimus ei saanut oikein loogista loppuratkaisua, mutta matadoreitakin puolueettompi taho olisi CAS. Tosin sitä ennen pitäisi tapahtua yhtä sun toista, että Operaatio Puerto viriäisi henkiin.



Ei kyllä CAS:lla on varmasti aivan riittävästi muitakin hommia kuin penkoa Operaatio Puertoa tms. Mitä merkitystä tällaisilla päätöksillä on (esim. Ullrich)? Ei yhtään mitään.Tämä on enemmänkin naurettavaa. Äijä, joka on lopettanut uransa huipulla, joskus tuhat vuotta sitten. Annetaan nyt elää jo rauhassa, eikä löysässä hirressä
kaiken aikaa.
Jokuhan aikaraja näille jutuille pitäisi asettaa, siis ainakin mitä CAS ottaa edes käsittelyyn. Sitten kun, sitä ylikuormitetaan ja jokainen valittaa sinne asti, käsittelyajat venyvät.
Sitten tälläiset jutut, jotka vaatisivat pikaista käsittelyä (esim. Case Contador) niin venyvät ja venyvät. Noin pyöräilyn "hyvinvoinnin" kannalta Contadorin CAS-päätöksen 
ehdoton takaraja oli TdF 2011. Sen jälkeen sekin on ollut ihan pelleilyä. 
En tiedä mitään CAS:in resursseista tai henkilöstöstä tms. mutta kyllä tuollainen tuomioistuinkin alkaa menettämään merkitystään, kun päätökset venyvät aivan turhan kauaksi.

----------


## Yuggas

> CAS: "Ullrich’s intensive involvement with Dr. Fuentes’ doping program  goes back to at least 2004, and likely substantially earlier"
> 
> *CAS saisi penkoa tuon Operaatio Puerton perinpohjin*, vaikka casesta on kulunut lähes 10 vuotta. Espanjalaisten puolueell... siis puolueeton tutkimus ei saanut oikein loogista loppuratkaisua, mutta matadoreitakin puolueettompi taho olisi CAS. Tosin sitä ennen pitäisi tapahtua yhtä sun toista, että Operaatio Puerto viriäisi henkiin.




Tälle vahvaa komppia. Olisi todella mielenkiintoista saada selville ketä siihen oli sekaantunut. Aivan varmasti sieltä löytyisi vielä aktiivejakin - ainakin Clenta.  :Cool: 

CAS:lle pinnat, että tuomitsi Clentadorin, mutta olisi siinä tuomiossa voinut selvästi sanoa, että verenvaihdosta oli kysymys. Kenen eduksi tuo muotoilu on sitten lopulta tehty... Pääasia, että kestäisi kuitenkin vielä mahdollisen valituksen. En ainakaan haluaisi uskoa, että se on pyöritelty muotoon, josta voisi vielä tehdä menestyksekkään valituksen. Se nähdään tulevaisuudessa.  Haluaisin uskoa, että haluttiin sellaiset perustelut, millä rangaistus varmasti pysyy, vaikkei totuus tullutkaan ilmi ja Contador saatiin näyttämään vähemmän syylliseltä. Yritän siis sanoa, että ymmärrän perustelut, jos niillä tuomion vahvuus valitusta vastaan on parempi kuin verensiirtoteorialla. Muissa tapauksissa jää kysymysmerkkejä ilmaan.

----------


## Cycledrophis

Olenko ymmärtänyt ihan väärin: CAS on välimiesoikeus ja käsittelee vain riidanalaisia päätöksiä ja menettelytapoja. Se ei siis tutki mitään, vaan selvittää papereiden ja lausuntojen perusteella onko toimittu oikein sääntöjen puitteissa. Näiden perusteella se sitten tekee ratkaisunsa. Jomman kumman osapuolen on ainakin tavallisissa välimiesmenettelyissä riitautettava asia jota sitten käsitellään.

Jari

----------


## vetooo

*Jan Ullrichin kaikki kilpailutulokset mitätöidään 1.5.2005 alkaen. Ullrichin merkittävimmät tulokset kyseisellä ajanjaksolla.*

5.6.2005 GP Kanton Aargau - Gippingen, Sveitsi (1. HC) | 2.
12.6.2005 Tour de Suisse, Sveitsi, 2. etappi, ITT | 1.
19.6.2005 Tour de Suisse, Sveitsi, kokonaiskilpailu | 3.
23.7.2005 Tour de France, Ranska, 20. etappi, ITT | 2.
24.7.2005 Tour de France, Ranska, kokonaiskilpailu | 3.
22.8.2005 Deutschland-Tour, Saksa, 8. etappi, ITT | 1.
23.8.2005 Deutschland-Tour, Saksa, kokonaiskilpailu | 2.

18.5.2006 Giro d'Italia, Italia, 11. etappi, ITT | 1.
18.6.2006 Tour de Suisse, Sveitsi, 9. etappi, ITT | 1.
18.6.2006 Tour de Suisse, Sveitsi, kokonaiskilpailu | 1.

----------


## VesaP

Clentadorin tuomio katsottiin alkaneeksi siitä kun se kärynsä sai ja joutui väliaikaiseen ajokieltoon.

Jannen tuomio katsottiin alkavaksi siitä kun oli CAS kuulustelu elokuussa 2011.

Saman kaavan mukaan Clentan tuomio olis pitänyt alkaa syksystä milloin oli eka CAS kuulustelu (hearing)?

Eli Jannen tuomion olisi pitänyt loppua vuonna 2007 tourin alkamisen aikoihin. Ja Alpun tuomio loppua loppuvuodesta 2013 eikä seitsemän kuukauden päästä jo?

Miksiköhän näin? Ihan kuin äijät ei olisi samalla viivalla kun aletaan arpomaan tuomioita?

----------


## vetooo

CAS on vetoomustuomioistuin - kyllä. Tarvitaan kaksi osapuolta, joista vähintään toisen on valitettava CAS:iin, jotta se ottaa asian käsiteltäväksi - kyllä. Operaatio Puerto -casen ongelma on se, että vain yksittäisiä urheilijoita on tuomittu antidopingsääntöjen rikkomisesta (Basso, Valverde ja Ullrcih tulevat ensimmäisinä mieleen). Dopingvyyhteen on kuitenkin sekaantunut vähintään kymmenkertainen määrä pyöräilijöitä (tai toinen mokoma muiden lajien huippu-urheilijoita), jotka hyvin lyhyen ajan päästä vapautettiin kaikista epäilyistä. 

Se ei vaan kerta kaikkiaan mene meikäläiselle jakeluun, että pari ukkoa - erinäisten kiemuoriden kautta - tuomitaan syyllisiksi Operaatio Puertossa ja 40 muuta kuskia pääsevät kuin koirat veräjästä. Italian olympiakomitean antidopingsyyttäjä Dr. Ettore Torri tiivisti nerokkaasti: "Ei ole reilua, että nappaamme yhden pyöräilijän kiinni, kun 99 muutakin on käyttänyt dopingia". Kyseistä sitaattia voisi käyttää myös Operaatio Puertossa: "Ei ole reilua, että muutama pyöräilijä on tuomittu osallisuudesta Operaatio Puertoon, kun 40 muutakin on sekaantunut vyyhteen".

----------


## erkkk

Eipä tuo minunkaan kaaliin mene miten tuomiot voi olla linjassa jos clentador voi kilpailla toista vuotta kahden vuoden kilpailukiellosta ja miten suklaapojulle lätkäistään kaks vuotta eläkkeellä ja mitätöidään yli viisi vuotta vanhoja tuloksia. Seuraavaksi voidaan siirtyä siihen vanhaan hyvään hyväksi todettuun malliin, missä anabolisten sun muiden kovien aineiden kärystä saa max 3kk keskellä synkintä talvea ettei vahingossakaan häiritse ammatin harjoittamista ja lajin imagoa. 

Mitä vanhaan hyvään malliin tulee  niin Longo ehti kärytä neljä kertaa siinä vaiheessa kun vielä jaksoin seurata tapahtumia, nykysääntöjen mukaan tuon reliikin ei pitäis mitenkään päästä edes lähimaastoon paikkakunnille joissa harrastetaan kilpailutoimintaa. Mutta edelleen sitä porskutetaan ja tykitetään epoa suoneen. Tai ainakin näin vielä jokin aika sitten.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tapna

Johan pitää kiirettä verenimijöillä, kun tällaiseen tahtiin putoaa pommeja. Mitä veikkaatte, kenen käräytettävän nimi nostetaan ensi viikolla arvontamaljasta?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPBYdd_9dUM

----------


## rhubarb

http://synonyymit.fi/

----------


## petri ok

> Eipä tuo minunkaan kaaliin mene miten tuomiot voi olla linjassa jos clentador voi kilpailla toista vuotta kahden vuoden kilpailukiellosta ja miten suklaapojulle lätkäistään kaks vuotta eläkkeellä ja mitätöidään yli viisi vuotta vanhoja tuloksia. Seuraavaksi voidaan siirtyä siihen vanhaan hyvään hyväksi todettuun malliin, missä anabolisten sun muiden kovien aineiden kärystä saa max 3kk keskellä synkintä talvea ettei vahingossakaan häiritse ammatin harjoittamista ja lajin imagoa. 
> 
> Mitä vanhaan hyvään malliin tulee niin Longo ehti kärytä neljä kertaa siinä vaiheessa kun vielä jaksoin seurata tapahtumia, nykysääntöjen mukaan tuon reliikin ei pitäis mitenkään päästä edes lähimaastoon paikkakunnille joissa harrastetaan kilpailutoimintaa. Mutta edelleen sitä porskutetaan ja tykitetään epoa suoneen. Tai ainakin näin vielä jokin aika sitten.



Siinä vanhassa hyvässä ajassa käryn jälkeen sen kisan voitto menetettiin ja jatkettiin samaan malliin, tai saattoi siitä pikku sakkokin tulla.

Operaatio Puertoakin on venytetty Epsjanjan oikeusistuimissa sen verran pitkään, että doping-rikkomukset varmasti kerkiävät vanheta. Rikosjuttu on siis yhä vieläkin muka auki ja siksi tietoja ei voida antaa esim WADAlle. Kieltämättä uskomatonta. 

En jaksa hurrata UCIn riemuvoitolle jostain sata vuotta sitten uransa lopettanutta urheilijaa vastaan.

----------


## ussaf

^ Juuri näistä syistä Armstrong-tutkinta olisi pitänyt voida viedä loppuun. Aiemmissa kommenteissa tulee hyvin esiin se, mikä dopingin suurin ongelma on: ammattilaispyöräilyn organisaation kahdentuminen viralliseen (säännöt) ja epäviralliseen (ns. maan tavat) toimintakulttuuriin. 

Välittömästi urheilullisin perustein LA-casesssa pelissä ei ole ollut kovin paljoa, mahdolliset rikkeet ovat ikinvahoja ja ainakin itse olen sijoittanut niiden Tourien viereen asteriskit jo vuosia sitten. Aivan sama mitä jossain Wikipediassa aiheesta lukee. Lisäksi kaikki kilpakumppanit ovat palaneet. Oman ymmärrykseni mukaan käsittelyyn olisi näin tullut vedetyksi koko ammattipyöräilyn hallinto UCIsta alkaen, plus ne reitit joita pitkin satsittelun logistiikka rahan ja aineiden osalta toimii. Paremman puutteessa uskon Floydin, Kimmagen ja Welshin juttuja ainakin isojen linjojen osalta.

Ei-niin-yllättäen nyt valittiin myytti todellisuuden yli ja ellen ole väärin ymmärtänyt, niin tutkinta katkaistiin tutkivan instanssin ylätasolta tulleella käskyllä. No, en minäkään demokraattien saappaissa rohkenisi alkaa Lancea vaalivuonna ampumaan.  :Vink:  Mutta jos tuo hiidenpata olisi saanut räjähtää rauhassa, jonkinlainen dominoefekti olisi varmasti syntynyt. Itse asiassa tilanne on vähän sama kuin tässä pankkikriisissä. Jotkut pankit ovat liian suuria kaatumaan, ja siitä aiheutuu tarpeettomia ongelmia niille, jotka ylipäänsä haluavat selvittää tuota savottaa.

Ehkä Puerton pöyhintä ACn vanavedessä voisi saada aikaan jotain samankaltaista, mutta pienemmässä mittakaavasssa ja ei-anglokielisissä maissa (muuallahan ei toki satsitellakaan). En tiedä, mutta kyllä siihen olisi syytä palata just tuosta rikosoikeudellisesta näkökulmasta. Minusta douppaavat urheiljat eivät ole sen suurempi ongelma kuin dopingia poliittis-mielivaltaisin kriteerein piilotteleva hallintojärjestelmä, koska lopulta ei ole yhtä ilman toista. Ongelmana eivät ole vain kansalliset lajiliitot, vaan UCIlla on ymmärtääkseni aika keskeinen rooli. Eikä minua tässä motivoi yksittäisten urheilijoiden sanktiointi, vaan kysymys siitä, minkälaiset valmiudet antidopingilla ylipäänsä on tehtäväänsä toteuttaa.

AC:n tapaushan haluttin lakaista maton alle UCIn toimesta ja paska osui tuulettimeen vasta eräänlaisen wikileaks-manööverin kautta kun labran työntekijä vuosi... Toivottavasti näitä pekkapelottomia (Sonera!) löytyy lisää.

Mitä Longoon tulee, niin minusta olisi tärkeää murtaa myytti tässäkin. Edellytykset pitäisi olla olemassa.

Ikivanhat jutut voivat olla riemuvoittoja silloin jos niitä käytetään muuttaman toimintarakenteita tulevaisuudessa. Tämä on käsitykseni oikeusvaltion itsensä korjaamisesta noin muutenkin (mukaanlukien viivytykset ja kytkökset, jotka kehitystä estävät). Sanktiointi on palapelin yksi osa, eikä välttämättä edes tärkein.

----------


## vetooo

Ullrich myöntää yhteydet tohtori Fuentesiin. Arvostan Ullrichin ulostuloa. Tämän jälkeen Operaatio Puerton "tunnustusjonossa" taitaakin olla pelkkiä espanjalapolkijoita.

Ullrich Apologizes For Fuentes Dealings | Cyclingnews.com

----------


## Samuli

> CAS on vetoomustuomioistuin - kyllä. Tarvitaan kaksi osapuolta, joista vähintään toisen on valitettava CAS:iin, jotta se ottaa asian käsiteltäväksi - kyllä. Operaatio Puerto -casen ongelma on se, että vain yksittäisiä urheilijoita on tuomittu antidopingsääntöjen rikkomisesta (Basso, Valverde ja Ullrcih tulevat ensimmäisinä mieleen). Dopingvyyhteen on kuitenkin sekaantunut vähintään kymmenkertainen määrä pyöräilijöitä (tai toinen mokoma muiden lajien huippu-urheilijoita), jotka hyvin lyhyen ajan päästä vapautettiin kaikista epäilyistä.



Mitens Scarponi, saiko hän myös kilpailukieltoa Puertosta?

Jotenkin tuntuu siltä, että jos Puertosta olisi käräytetty kaikki siihen osallistuneet urheilijat/joukkueet olisi voinnut Espanjassa tulla pari aika komeaa konkurssia.

----------


## Laeski

> Ullrich myöntää yhteydet tohtori Fuentesiin. Arvostan Ullrichin ulostuloa. Tämän jälkeen Operaatio Puerton "tunnustusjonossa" taitaakin olla pelkkiä espanjalapolkijoita.



En ny tarkempia faktoja muista ja jaksa kaivaa mutta eikös Piti (ValVerde) tuomittu juuri näistä ja 2 vuoden edestä. Ei tosin ollut Bassomaisesti tunnustamassa omaa käytöstään, mutta joka tapauksessa tervetullut lisä omalta kohdalta pelotoniin. 

Jotenkin musta tuo Ulrichin tuomio vie vain uskottavuutta CAS:ilta, sama kuin valittaisin Juha Miedosta ja ne tekisi päätösen että mustikkakeitto oli liian suurustettua.

----------


## petri ok

> Puhdas kuin pulmunen! Tähän on lisättävä ennätykselliset kolme pössyttelynaamaa.******
> 
> Lance Armstrong Inquiry Concludes With No Charges Filed | Cyclingnews.com




Lanke tutkimusten päättäminen oli U.S. Attorney Andre Birotte Jr:n päätös, vaikka ilmeisesti pari hänen apulaistaan halusi jatkaa jutun tonkimista
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000...653273618.html

ESPN epäilee jotain poliittista kytköstä ja ottaa esiin päätöksen julkaisuajan juuri ennen SuperBowlia ikäänkuin päätöstä olisi haluttu tehdä juuri silloin, kun kaikki jenkit valmistautuvat kainalopallon isoon kisaan.
http://espn.go.com/espn/commentary/s...oks-suspicious

Ihan hauskaa spekulaatiota Lanken antaman 100.000 lahjoitukselle Planned Parenthood- järjestölle. Obaman vaalivuosi jne... 

Tiedä sitten "The Truth is Out There"

----------


## eddymerckx

Seuraavaksi Kölniin lähtee testejä Cancellaralta, Boonenilta ja Evansilta....UV valon merkitystä vois kans selvittää...ja niitä aineita, millä peitetään ja hallitaan EPOn käyttöä :Hymy: ! Jos WADA haluaa julkisuutta, menisivät testaamaan NHL pelaajia ja futaajia. Eihän pyöräilyssä raha liiku. Jonnekin Barcelonan harjoitusleirille kauden jälkeen kun menisivät testaamaan, alkaisi tapahtua!

----------


## tapna

Kendossa ja jalkapallossa ymmärretään sentään se, että niin kauan kuin käryjä ei tule jatkuvalla syötöllä, ei douppaus kiinnosta lajin seuraajia ***un vertaa.

----------


## kervelo

Eipä noissa muissa lajeissa käryjä tule, koska seuranta ja testit puuttuvat. Mm.se, että jotkut huippufutarit kieltäytyvät adams-järjestelmän käytöstä, pitäisi olla automaattisesti peruste kilpailukieltoon.

----------


## OJ

> Eipä noissa muissa lajeissa käryjä tule, koska seuranta ja testit puuttuvat. Mm.se, että jotkut huippufutarit kieltäytyvät adams-järjestelmän käytöstä, pitäisi olla automaattisesti peruste kilpailukieltoon.



FIFA haistattaa tarvittaessa WADA:lle pitkän ketun jos WADA ei ymmärrä pysyä poissa. Mitä WADA edes tekisi jos joku lajiliitto ei suostu yhteistyöhön? Bannaa olympiakisoista? FIFA voi tarvittaessa pyörittää miljardiluokan bisnestä WADAn piiristä riippumatta ja antaa vaikkapa pyöräilijöiden käydä joka neljäs vuosi tuuppaamassa tempoa ja ottaa WADAlta hanuriin. Joku ihme into olympialaisia kohtaan on kaiken pahan alku ja juuri. 

Vaikka dopingia vastaan olenkin, niin vielä enemmän olen sitä vastaan, että joitain lajeja on valkattu mustiksi lampaiksi ja näiden lajien sisällä on viety systeemi vielä pidemmälle.

----------


## petri ok

> Jos WADA haluaa julkisuutta, menisivät testaamaan NHL pelaajia ja futaajia. Eihän pyöräilyssä raha liiku. Jonnekin Barcelonan harjoitusleirille kauden jälkeen kun menisivät testaamaan, alkaisi tapahtua!



NHL, NBA ja NFL ovat sarjoja, joihin WADAlla ei ole mitään asiaa. NHL:n (ja NBA:n?) osalta ainoastaan ne kaverit, jotka haluavat pelata olympialaisissa joutuvat testausohjelman pariin. Noi on lajeja, jotka toimivat USAn lakien mukaisesti.

Pyöräilyssä testaukset tuskin loppuisivat vaikka UCI päättäisi, ettei pyöräily enää olisi olympialaji. Sen takaa Ranskan ja Italian kansalliset lait, joissa douppaus taitaa olla rikoslaissa mainittu.

Jotkut lajiliitot (on jopa samalla lajilla useampi kv. lajiliitto) eivät salli dopingtestauksia, vaan mitä sillä on väliä. Pyöräilyssä on doping-säännöstö ja sen mukaan mennään ja kun käryjä tulee, niin tottakai testausta tehostetaan. Ihan sama miten paljon käytetään jossain muussa lajissa. Ikävä kyllä pyöräilyssä tää sama perinne jatkuu. Ja varmasti muutkin käyttää, mutta se ei ole peruste. (itse käytin samaa perustetta "kaikki muutkin tekee" viimeksi kakarana, eikä mennyt vanhuksille läpi selitys)

Se vaan, että miten perinne saadaan lopetettua. Ihan liian moni junnukin pilaa tulevaisuutensa noilla mömmöillä. Kuka niille niitä tarjoaa? Kuka rahoittaa, kuka kerää voitot?

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> Ja varmasti muutkin käyttää, mutta se ei ole peruste. (itse käytin samaa perustetta "kaikki muutkin tekee" viimeksi kakarana, eikä mennyt vanhuksille läpi selitys)



Hyvin moni tekee lähes päivittäin ihan tavallisilla elämän osa-alueilla. Ei sen välttämättä tarvi olla lääkkeitä tai piristeitä. Mut voi hyvinkin olla 'sääntökansion' vastaista. Toi kuulostaa vähän naivilta. Kuka heittää ensimmäisen kiven? Minä kyllä olen viaton ja puhdas pulmunen. Lähes täydellinen.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## vetooo

Ullrichilta on kielletty osallistumasta myös hieman ei-niin-hampaat-irvessä-kilpailuihin. Eipä tuohon ole mitään erikoista lisättävää - kilpailukielto on tullut ja sen kanssa on elettävä.

German Federation Bars Ullrich From Cyclo-sportives | Cyclingnews.com

----------


## MV

> Ullrichilta on kielletty osallistumasta myös hieman ei-niin-hampaat-irvessä-kilpailuihin. Eipä tuohon ole mitään erikoista lisättävää - kilpailukielto on tullut ja sen kanssa on elettävä



Jaahas, mitenkäs työmatkatempo? Se kun on aika lailla hampaat irvessä meininkiä. Vai joutuuko Ülle-rukka kulkemaan työmatkat Porchella?

----------


## rjrm

Ainakin jos mun työmatkalle sattuu Ülle huomenna, niin siinä saa nastarenkaat kyytiä ja jää teutooni toiseksi. Mutta surullista tämäkin, kuinka kauan tuossa on kestänyt. En tosin tunne asian taustoja.

----------


## Ana

> Ullrichilta on kielletty osallistumasta myös hieman ei-niin-hampaat-irvessä-kilpailuihin. Eipä tuohon ole mitään erikoista lisättävää - kilpailukielto on tullut ja sen kanssa on elettävä.
> 
> German Federation Bars Ullrich From Cyclo-sportives | Cyclingnews.com



Toi on oikeastaan aika jännä kielto. En tiedä ollenkaan millaisia Saksan cyclo-sportives "kuntoajot" ovat. Mutta olen sitä mieltä, että sellaisia kuntoajoja, joissa ei esim. vaadita mitään lisenssejä, kilpailulupaa tms. jotka ovat kaikelle kansalle avoimia, ei voi kieltää oli sitten Dopingpannassa tai ei. Dopingrangaistus ei ole mikään kuntoilukielto. Otetaan niissä aika sitten tai ei. Niin kuin Suomessa ovat TdH, Pirkan pyöräily, Hyvinkään ajo tms. Pyöräilystä taitaa olla aika vähän kokemuksia ainakin Suomessa, mutta muistelisin että esim. Myllylä jatkoi iltarasteilla suunnistamista.

Tosin, jos joku järjestäjätaho kertoo, että et ole tervetullut, oli sitten perustelu oikea tai väärä, niin kynnys alkaa pullikoida vastaan saattaa olla aika iso. Helpommin tyytyy osaansa.

----------


## A R:nen

Kilpailukielto pitää nykyään sisällään automaattisesti myös urheilun toimintakiellon eli sen ajan pitäisi pysyä kaikenlaisesta järjestäytyneestä (Suomessa tavalla tai toisella SLU:n alaisesta) urheilusta erossa. Aiemmin kilpailukielto tosiaan oli yleensä lajikohtainen. Tuossa jutussa puhe oli siis Saksan liiton (BDR) alaisuudessa järjestettävistä kuntoajoista. Vastaavasti Suomessa ainakaan SPU:n jäsenseurojen järjestämiin kuntoajoihin ei ole kilpailukiellossa mitään asiaa.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Onko Saksassa siis kuntoajoissa kertalisenssi jolla sitoutetaan johonkin säännöstöön, tai lisenssipakko kuntoajoissa? Tämä on kyllä mielenkiintoinen rajanvedoltaan jurudisesti. Millä lajiliitot käytännössä tuota valvoo jos siellä ei ole lajiliiton puolesta edustus joka happeningissa ja lähtöluettelot pyydetty tarkastettavaksi, ennenkuin lähtölupa myönnetään?

----------


## A R:nen

En tiedä Saksan tilanteesta, mutta eihän tuon toteutumiseksi säännöstöön tarvitse sitouttaa muita kuin skaban järjestäjä ja kilpailukiellossa oleva, tosin kyllähän kaikki muutkin ilmoittautuessaan sitoutuvat reaalisopimuksella joka tapauksessa ainakin johonkin (ja tätä voisi sivumennen sanoen olla syytä selventää suomalaisissakin kuntoajoissa).

Valvonta tuskin on kovin systemaattista ja voi käytännössä kohdistua korkeintaan tunnettuihin yksittäistapauksiin kuten Ullrich. Sanktiomahdollisuus tuon rikkomisesta urheilijaa kohtaan on korkeintaan tulosten peruutus (ja jostain vaikka makkaranpaistajana tai liikenteenohjaajana toimimisesta sitäkään ei oikein voi käyttää) eli käytännössä keppi viuhuu enemmänkin kohti järjestäjää jos aihetta on.

----------


## DzeiDzei

> Toi on oikeastaan aika jännä kielto. En tiedä ollenkaan millaisia Saksan cyclo-sportives "kuntoajot" ovat. Mutta olen sitä mieltä, että sellaisia kuntoajoja, joissa ei esim. vaadita mitään lisenssejä, kilpailulupaa tms. jotka ovat kaikelle kansalle avoimia, ei voi kieltää oli sitten Dopingpannassa tai ei. Dopingrangaistus ei ole mikään kuntoilukielto. Otetaan niissä aika sitten tai ei. Niin kuin Suomessa ovat TdH, Pirkan pyöräily, Hyvinkään ajo tms. Pyöräilystä taitaa olla aika vähän kokemuksia ainakin Suomessa, mutta muistelisin että esim. Myllylä jatkoi iltarasteilla suunnistamista.
> 
> Tosin, jos joku järjestäjätaho kertoo, että et ole tervetullut, oli sitten perustelu oikea tai väärä, niin kynnys alkaa pullikoida vastaan saattaa olla aika iso. Helpommin tyytyy osaansa.



Immosen Janne kävi sillon Lahti 2001 jälkeen juoksemassa maratonia kuntosarjassa ja loppua kohti Jannella vaan meno alkoi kiristymään. Lopputuloksena aika 2.53 ja taakse jäi pääsarjan voittajakin. Tosin 45v sarjan voittaja iski vähän kovempaa. Silloin näytti vähän hassulta ku kuntosarjalainen olisi voittanut miesten pääsarjan.

----------


## Ana

> Kilpailukielto pitää nykyään sisällään automaattisesti myös urheilun toimintakiellon eli sen ajan pitäisi pysyä kaikenlaisesta järjestäytyneestä (Suomessa tavalla tai toisella SLU:n alaisesta) urheilusta erossa. Aiemmin kilpailukielto tosiaan oli yleensä lajikohtainen. Tuossa jutussa puhe oli siis Saksan liiton (BDR) alaisuudessa järjestettävistä kuntoajoista. Vastaavasti Suomessa ainakaan SPU:n jäsenseurojen järjestämiin kuntoajoihin ei ole kilpailukiellossa mitään asiaa.



Joo se voi, että tuo kilpailukielto käsite on juridisesti laajentunut esim. noista Suomen "superkäryn" eli Lahden ajoista. Enkä todellakaan ole mikään juridiikan asiantuntija.
Silti tuntuu mielenkiintoiselta, että jos joku liitto tai seurat tai oikeammin seurat liiton alaisuudessa järjestävät jotakin tapahtumaa ja markkinoivat sitä KUNTOAJONA,
Jolloin esim. tapahtuman ohjeissa korostetaan, että kyseessä on kuntotapahtuma ei kilpailu (kuten Suomessa melkein joka pyöräilyn kuntotapahtumassa on). Kyllä
luulisi, että järjestäjät olisivat juridisesti heikoilla, jos ei tosiaan ole mitään kertalisenssipakkoa tms. Urheilun toimintakielto on todennäköisesti tarkoitettu siten, että
ko. henkilö ei hyppää urheilijan roolista esim. seuran, liiton, joukkueen, tallin tehtäviin (johtajaksi, valmentajaksi, huoltajaksi tms.) Siis suoranaisesti työskentele tai vaikuta
luottamustehtävässä voimakkaasti urheilutoimintaan.

Mielenkiintoista, jos kuntoilu voidaan kieltää, on se sitten nimettyyn kuntoilutapahtumaan osallistumista tai muuta kuntoilua (esim. kuntosalilla käyntiä, voidaanko kuntosalin jäsenyys kieltää). No niin kuin jo totesin Ullrichille on varmasti tuossa tilanteessa helpompi olla menemättä hämmentämään soppaa lisää. Mutta on tämä mielenkiintoinen pohdiskelun aihe. Mitä kaikkea toimintakielto voi käsittää? Mitkä ovat dopingrikkomuksesta tuomitun oikeudet?

----------


## A R:nen

Suomen antidopingsäännöstö sanoo seuraavaa (korostukset omiani):

"10.10.1  Osallistumiskielto. Urheilun toimintakieltoon määrätty henkilö ei saa toimintakiellon aikana osallistua _missään ominaisuudessa_ kansainvälisen tai kansallisen säännöstön hyväksyneen urheilujärjestön tai tällaisen jäsenjärjestön kilpailu- _tai muuhun toimintaan_ eikä kilpailu- tai muuhun toimintaan, joka on järjestetty jonkun edellä tarkoitetun järjestön luvalla; lukuun ottamatta auktorisoitua antidopingkoulutusta tai kuntoutusohjelmia."

Kuntosalit eivät yleensä taida olla antidopingsäännöstön piirissä. Jos kuitenkin kyse on SLU:n alaisen seuran ohjatuista saliharjoituksista tai sali on SLU:n alaisen seuran pyörittämä (ja "jäsenyys" tarkoittaa ehkä jopa kyseisen seuran jäsenyyttä), sekin voi olla kiellon piirissä.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Toihan on aika selkeä.

Se vaan vielä, että onko toimintakielto ja kilpailukielto sama asia? Äkkiseltään en muista että joku urheilija olisi ainakaan uutisotsikointitasolla määrätty muuhun kuin kilpailukieltoon..hämärä mielikuva on, että jotkut on joskus määrätty toimitsijakieltoon.

Tai. Jos toimintakieltoon määrätty henkilö ei saa toimintakiellon aikana osallistua, niin olisiko otsikkona paremmin kuvaava 'Toimintakielto' vai onko tämä jotain juridiikan hienoutta..toimintakiellossa ei saa osallistua ja osallistumiskiellossa ei saa toimia..

kriiiäähh..  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## A R:nen

Nykyinen antidopingsäännöstö mainitsee kilpailukiellon tuolla nimellä vain muutamassa (minusta lähinnä search+replace-unohdukselta näyttävässä...) kohdassa, seuraamuksen nimi on siis urheilun toimintakielto vaikka sitä edelleen usein kilpailukielloksi kutsutaankin. Osallistumiskielto on siis yksi toimintakiellon vaikutuksista, toinen on taloudellisen avun kielto. Antidopingsäännöstössä on toimintakiellosta tekstiä tusinan sivun (tosin vaikutuksista vain yhden, s. 31) verran, lukekaa itse lisää.

----------


## OJ

Eli ei ole asiaa minkään seuran yhteislenkeillekään. Vielä kun saisivat kehitettyä testausta niin, etteivät tulisi montaa vuotta satsittajien perässä.

----------


## erkkk

Ullen kuntoajelusta on tehty ihan dokkariakin, muistaakseni ajoi mm Öztaler Radmarathonin silleen vähemmän tosissaan. Täyttä kisailuahan noi gran fondot sun muut on kärjen osalta, mutta ullen ajotyyli näytti enemmän nimmareiden jakamiselta tarpeen ilmaantuessa. Rangaistus iskee enemmän tuohon PR-puoleen, kaverin nimissä on kuitenkin fillarimerkkiä sun muuta. No, satsia on tullut vedettyä 90-luvulta asti siinä missä muutkin ja on tavallaan ihan hyvä että jossain vaiheessa rangaistaan kerta jäi kiinni. Tietysti olisi ollut kiva että tuo Puerto olisi viety loppuun asti myös muiden osalta. Toinen Hoikan veljeksistä ei tainnut saada mitään rangaistusta vaikka rahaa oli todistettavasti liikkunut Fuentesille. Bassolle taasen lätkäistiin 2 vuotta vaikka itse satsin vastaanottamisesta ei tuomiota tullut. Touhuun saisi jonkin linjan kun kansallisilta lajiliitoilta vietäisiin kokonaan valta rangaistusten määrittelyn osalta.

----------


## Ana

> Suomen antidopingsäännöstö sanoo seuraavaa (korostukset omiani):
> 
> "10.10.1  Osallistumiskielto. Urheilun toimintakieltoon määrätty henkilö ei saa toimintakiellon aikana osallistua _missään ominaisuudessa_ kansainvälisen tai kansallisen säännöstön hyväksyneen urheilujärjestön tai tällaisen jäsenjärjestön kilpailu- _tai muuhun toimintaan_ eikä kilpailu- tai muuhun toimintaan, joka on järjestetty jonkun edellä tarkoitetun järjestön luvalla; lukuun ottamatta auktorisoitua antidopingkoulutusta tai kuntoutusohjelmia."
> 
> Kuntosalit eivät yleensä taida olla antidopingsäännöstön piirissä. Jos kuitenkin kyse on SLU:n alaisen seuran ohjatuista saliharjoituksista tai sali on SLU:n alaisen seuran pyörittämä (ja "jäsenyys" tarkoittaa ehkä jopa kyseisen seuran jäsenyyttä), sekin voi olla kiellon piirissä.



Vielä hämmennän vähän. Eli osallistumiskiellossa puhutaan urheilu- ja/tai jäsenjärjestöistä tai toiminnasta, joka on järjestetty niiden luvalla. Miten sitten kun yritysmaailma astuu kuvaan? Eli siksi otin tuon kuntosaliesimerkin. Niistä suurin osa on itsenäisiä yrityksiä, joilla ei ole seurojen tai järjestöjen kanssa välttämättä mitään tekemistä
Mutta onhan moni pyöräilyn kuntotapahtumakin "yritys". Tai yritys järjestää niitä yhteistyössä seurojen kanssa, mutta kuitenkin monessa tapauksessa järjestäväksi tahoksi on virallisesti merkitty yritys, ei seura, liitto tai järjestö tms. Miten sitten? Tiedän, että niilläkin on varmasti luvat tms. pyöräilyunionilta tai liitolta, jossakin muussa maassa.
Mutta, jos oletetaan, että "yritys" järjestää suurien kesäjuhlien yhteydessä suositun kuntotapahtuman (esim. Meripäiväjuoksun + rullaluistelun kotikaupungissani)(seuroilla tai järjestöillä ei ole käsitykseni mukaan asian kanssa mitään tekemistä). Voinko kutsua Ullrichin tapahtumaan? Tai toisin päin, jos Ullrich ilmoittautuu, jos olisin järjestäjätaho, millä perusteella voisin evätä hänen osanottonsa.

Tarkoitan tällä pilkunviilaamisella vaan sitä, että seurat ja järjestöt, ihmisten liikuttajina eivät ole enää aina se ainoa "vastuutaho". Kun tapahtumista tai muista
on tehty yrityksiä, en tiedä miten juridiikka pelaa sitten. Tosiasiassa nämä kyllä yleensä nivoutuvat yhteen, mutta silti.

----------


## Lasol

Ei pelkästään pyöräilyä, mutta sitäkin koskeva:

http://www.yle.fi/urheilu/lajit/muut...a_3259033.html

----------


## petri ok

> Mutta, jos oletetaan, että "yritys" järjestää suurien kesäjuhlien yhteydessä suositun kuntotapahtuman (esim. Meripäiväjuoksun + rullaluistelun kotikaupungissani)(seuroilla tai järjestöillä ei ole käsitykseni mukaan asian kanssa mitään tekemistä). Voinko kutsua Ullrichin tapahtumaan? Tai toisin päin, jos Ullrich ilmoittautuu, jos olisin järjestäjätaho, millä perusteella voisin evätä hänen osanottonsa.



SPU, UCI tai mikään muu taho (poliisia/ulkomaalaisvirasto yms. viranomaista lukuunottamatta) ei voi estää yritystäsi kutsua vaikka Ullea tapahtumaasi. EU:n kilpailusäännöstöt eivät anna mahdollisuuksia niille estää sitä. SPU:lla tai UCI:lla ei ole monopolia pyöräilytapahtumien järjestämiseen. Toki SPU ja UCI voivat yrittää estää omien lisenssiurheilijoidensa osallistumisen noihin kisoihin, en vaan muista onko ennakkotapausta.

Toki voit myös estää hänen osallistumisensa itse laatimiesi sääntöjen perusteella.

----------


## asb

> SPU, UCI tai mikään muu taho (poliisia/ulkomaalaisvirasto yms. viranomaista lukuunottamatta) ei voi estää yritystäsi kutsua vaikka Ullea tapahtumaasi. EU:n kilpailusäännöstöt eivät anna mahdollisuuksia niille estää sitä. SPU:lla tai UCI:lla ei ole monopolia pyöräilytapahtumien järjestämiseen. Toki SPU ja UCI voivat yrittää estää omien lisenssiurheilijoidensa osallistumisen noihin kisoihin, en vaan muista onko ennakkotapausta.
> 
> Toki voit myös estää hänen osallistumisensa itse laatimiesi sääntöjen perusteella.



UCI (ja sen alaiset järjestöt) eivät voi suoranaisesti estää pyöräilijää osallistumasta tapahtumiin mutta se voi sen sijaan kieltäytyä antamasta lisenssiä sääntöjen vastaisesti tapahtumiin osallistuneelta pyöräilijältä, jos tämä sellaista uudestaan hakee (tai siis teknisesti se osallistuminen on doping-rike, josta tulee lisää rangaistusta, sama efekti). Ullen tapauksessa tällä ei ole merkitystä, joten UCI:n pitää vaikuttaa tapahtuman järjestäjään muita teitä. Se, miten vaikuttaminen tapahtuu, perustuu EU:n kilpailulainsäädännön lajiliitoille antamaan _erikoisasemaan urheilulajin julkisuuskuvan vartijoina_ (tästä on ennakkotapaus, lähde löyty googlella). Lisenssisäännöissä lukee, että lisenssin hankkinut urheilija ei saa osallistua tapahtumiin, jotka vahingoittavat lajin julkisuuskuvaa. Tapahtuma, joka sallii doping-rikettä kärsivien osallistumisen kilpailun omaiseen toimintaan, livahtaa äkkiä tuohon kategoriaan ja käykin niin, että kohta yksikään lisenssin omistava pyöräilijä ei saa osallistua tapahtumaan (tai saa osallistua, mutta se on sopmusrikkomus, josta lankeaa sopimussakko). Yksi Ulle on siellä lähtöviivalla sen jälkeen aika kevyt vetonaula. Tapahtuman järjestäjä katsoo sen jälkeen budjettiinsa ja tekee omat johtopäätöksensä.

----------


## Hans Opinion

Hyvät puheet asb:lla, näin se menee.

----------


## ejex

> Ullrichilta on kielletty osallistumasta myös hieman ei-niin-hampaat-irvessä-kilpailuihin. Eipä tuohon ole mitään erikoista lisättävää - kilpailukielto on tullut ja sen kanssa on elettävä.
> 
> German Federation Bars Ullrich From Cyclo-sportives | Cyclingnews.com



Näin jossain tuoreen puoleisen potretin Ullesta ja täytyy sanoa, että posket olivat sen verran ulospäin lommoilla, ettei sillä naamalla pahemmin irvistella. Leukojakin olla parisen kappaletta, että....

----------


## VesaP

> Näin jossain tuoreen puoleisen potretin Ullesta ja täytyy sanoa, että posket olivat sen verran ulospäin lommoilla, ettei sillä naamalla pahemmin irvistella. Leukojakin olla parisen kappaletta, että....



No ei tuo nyt kovin erilaiselta näytä kotisivujen kuviensa mukaan mitä ennenkään... Mahaa on vähän mutta niin oli parhaimpanakin aikanaan joten se ei haittaa menoa. Luulisin että aika moni saisi irvistellä kun yrittäisi pyristellä Jannen takana edes peesissä! Enkä tässä tarkoita edes näitä "normikuntoilijoita" vaan ihan oikeita pyöräilijöitä!

http://www.janullrich.de/fotoalben

----------


## PHI

Ihan hyvin se Ulle nykyisenä kuntopyöräilijänä veti viime vuonna läpi Ötztaler Radmarathonin Itävallassa aikaan 8:12:29. Sijoitus 182. noin 5000 joukossa.
238km/5500 nousumetriä.

Ammatilaisaikojen huippukunnossa olisi tosin vetänyt varmaankin selkeesti alle 7h.

Edit: Tuossa VesaP linkissä onkin kuvia Ullesta 2011 Ötzissä...

----------


## OJ

> Edit: Tuossa VesaP linkissä onkin kuvia Ullesta 2011 Ötzissä...



Ja jos toi on lihava, niin ainakin 95% aktiivikuntoilijoista ja kilpailijoista on lihavia tai suorastaan ihrakasoja.

----------


## matik

Vähän vielä tuoreempaa kuvaa kuin 2011 Ötzin kuvat. Lihava? juu, sehän on selvä  :Vink:

----------


## Samuli

> Ihan hyvin se Ulle nykyisenä kuntopyöräilijänä veti viime vuonna läpi Ötztaler Radmarathonin Itävallassa aikaan 8:12:29. Sijoitus 182. noin 5000 joukossa.
> 238km/5500 nousumetriä.
> 
> Ammatilaisaikojen huippukunnossa olisi tosin vetänyt varmaankin selkeesti alle 7h.
> 
> Edit: Tuossa VesaP linkissä onkin kuvia Ullesta 2011 Ötzissä...



Ja Ulle ajeli Brenneroon asti kaverinsa kanssa. Jo Kühtain päällä venasi kymmenen minuuttia kaveria.
Youtubesta löytyy videoita...

----------


## PHI

> Ja Ulle ajeli Brenneroon asti kaverinsa kanssa. Jo Kühtain päällä venasi kymmenen minuuttia kaveria.
> Youtubesta löytyy videoita...



Hei joo! Mahtavia videoita Ullesta kinnaamassa Ötzin reitillä. Näkyy pyörittävän hieman vaille 300w/syke 155.
Ei kyllä vieläkään ihan sunnuntaipyöräilijä  :Hymy: 

Voi fokin fok, kun ei saatu starttipaikkaa 2011 Ötziin. Tai no eihän sen Ullen perässä olisi kuitenkaan pysynyt  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## vetooo

> Vähän vielä tuoreempaa kuvaa kuin 2011 Ötzin kuvat. Lihava? juu, sehän on selvä



Ullehan on tossa kuvassa laihemmassa kunnossa kuin Tourissa vuosina 1998, 2000, 2003 ja 2005.

----------


## vetooo

UCI näyttää nukkuneen onnensa ohi ns. Alex Rasmussenin olinpaikka-casessa.

Alex Rasmussen camp says that UCI's request for two year ban is over the top

----------


## eddymerckx

Ulle menee vanhoilla pohjilla 40km/h vastatuuleen alle anaaerobisella kynnyksellä. Kaikki vanhat profit pystyy pienellä treenaamisella nostamaan tasoaan todella nopeasti :Hymy:

----------


## petri ok

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/caru...ension-by-coni

Damiano Caruso (Liquigas-Cannondale) sai Italiassa vuoden takautuvan kilpailukiellon, juttu vuodelta 2007, jolloin kaveri ei vielä ollut ammattilainen. Tarkempia tietoja ei annettu, mutta kaveri on toki omasta mielestään syytön ja miettii valituksen tekoa CASsiin. Ilmeisesti oli yrittänyt hankkia kiellettyjä aineita.

Samaan aikaan Danilo Andrenacci sai kahden vuoden bannin EPOsta, kaveri on alemman tason proffa, josta tuskin kukaan on Vetooota lukuunottamatta kuullutkaan.

----------


## vetooo

Oscar Sevillan (ESP) doping-case yltää melkein Contador-tasolle.

- Sevilla kärysi HES:stä elokuussa 2010. Näyte annettiin Kolumbian ympäriajossa.
- Sevilla asetettiin väliaikaiseen kilpailukieltoon UCI:n taholta.
- Sevilla-casen käsittely siirrettiin Espanjan pyöräilyliitolle.
- Sevllla sai kilpailuoikeuden RFEC:tlä takaisin koska "d-tutkimukset olivat kesken".
- Sevilla vastaanotti RFEC:ltä 6 kk pannan syyskuussa 2011.
- Sevilla-pannan lyhyys ei miellyttänyt UCI:ta, vaan se valitti asiasta CAS:iin.
- Sevilla vapautui kilpailukiellosta tänään 21. helmikuuta 2012.
- Sevilla pääsee CAS:n kuultavaksi 21. maaliskuuta 2012.

----------


## vetooo

Ranskan ympäriajon 2005 tuore kolmonen Francisco Mancebo:





> The Spanish climber’s palmares now boasts an upgrade to third place in the 2005 Tour De France, due to the Court of Arbitration for Sport’s recent ruling finding past Tour de France champion Jan Ullrich guilty of doping offences related to the 2006 Operación Puerto investigation, terminating all of his results back to May 2005.
> 
> “That race was seven years ago, and it’s in the past, something I don’t care about anymore. My future is with this team, with Competitive Cyclist and I want to do the best I can with them,” Mancebo said.
> 
> Mancebo was himself implicated in Operación Puerto and was pulled from that year’s Tour de France on the eve of the race. Contrary to reports circulating at the time, Mancebo denies that he ever retired after news of the affair broke.”
> 
> “I never retired. Some journalists said I did, but that never happened,” The 2004 Spanish National Champion told Cyclingnews. “I changed my focus.”



Mancebo Nonplussed By Revised  2005 Tour De France Result | Cyclingnews.com

----------


## vetooo

Yoann Offrado (FRA / FDJ) on saanut 1 vuoden kilpailukiellon. Offredo jätti ilmoittamatta olinpaikkatietonsa dopingtestausjärjestelmään 3 kertaa viimeisen 1,5 vuoden aikana. Tästä oli seurauksena siis 12 kuukauden panna.

----------


## VesaP

> Yoann Offrado (FRA / FDJ) on saanut 1 vuoden kilpailukiellon. Offredo jätti ilmoittamatta olinpaikkatietonsa dopingtestausjärjestelmään 3 kertaa viimeisen 1,5 vuoden aikana. Tästä oli seurauksena siis 12 kuukauden panna.



No mutta, siinähän aukesi paikka Kellulle Jussin tallitoveriksi? Kuka meilaa kuningasidean sinne FDJ:n pampuille?

Sit ne pääsis tuulettelee tähän tyyliin tiimikavereina jossain Ventouxin tai Hautacamin huipulla!



(kuvassa Mr Jääkaappi ja Mr MitäänEnOoOttanu)

----------


## erkkk

> Yoann Offrado (FRA / FDJ) on saanut 1 vuoden kilpailukiellon. Offredo jätti ilmoittamatta olinpaikkatietonsa dopingtestausjärjestelmään 3 kertaa viimeisen 1,5 vuoden aikana. Tästä oli seurauksena siis 12 kuukauden panna.



Itseäni on mietityttänyt se että onko tuossa järjestelmässä muistutusta siihen että tiedot syöttää sinne. Joku automaattinen tekstiviesti ennen määräajan päättymistä, mikäli tiedot on täyttämättä, ei paljoa maksa. Toki kahdesta edellisestä rikkeestä on tieto varmasti kulkenut, joten luulisi kaverin olleen selvillä missä mennään jos edelleen sössii.

----------


## vetooo

CAS ei antanut kilpailukieloltoa Ranskan ympäriajossa 2011 peiteaine hydroklooritiatsidista kärynneelle Alexander Kolobneville (RUS / Katusha).

Cyclingnewsin uutinen aiheesta
CAS:n päätös kokonaisuudessaan

----------


## erkkk

Suomalainen meloja jäänyt kiinni testosta kotimaassa. Lajissaan menestynyt, vaikka nyt pieni laji onkin. Tulee lähinnä mieleen tilitykset pyöräilyn ikämiessarjojen douppauksesta, mitä välillä on ulkomailla tullut kuultua. Touhu menee aika käsittämättömäksi jos yleisen sarjan SM-matkalla on yhdeksän kilpailijaa ja voittaja vetää satsia.
http://www.melontajasoutuliitto.fi/?x103997=142568
http://www.raisala.fi/raisalainen/vakipjar.html

----------


## Hollow Men

> Tai no eihän sen Ullen perässä olisi kuitenkaan pysynyt



Ei pahalla, mutta varmasti olisit pysynyt...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## vetooo

VesaP:ltä meni äsken kuulo, seuraavaksi hermot?**

*Spanish (former) team doctor arrested with AICAR in his luggage*





> Since March 8th a sports doctor of Colombian origin has been in jail in Spain. He was caught in an airport with AICAR (and TB-500, the stuff Wim Vansevenant was caught with and a soigneur connected to BMC had in his possesion) in his luggage.
> 
> Doctor Beltran worked for (Continental Team) Liberty Seguros (Nuno Ribeiro, Isidro Nozal and Hector Guerra) and Xacobeo Galicia (Garcia Dapena) where he was sacked in the 2009 Vuelta, says el Pais
> 
> One rider is quoted in the El Pais article saying: “Riders take it one month before a race and are stronger and remain fitter with AICAR”



Spanish (former) team doctor arrested with AICAR in his luggage

----------


## VesaP

> VesaP:ltä meni äsken kuulo, seuraavaksi hermot?**



Aamupäivän Rose-vääntämisen jälkeen ei enää voi tämän enempää hermot mennä joten antaa palaa vaan! Kohta jossain kuitenkin tulee vielä uutinen että conta syönyt pihviä ja länse ei oo puhdas olevinaan. Ei tunnu missään enää!  :Vihainen: 

Ja joo, korviin koskee vieläkin.  :Vihainen:

----------


## Yuggas

> ...
> *Spanish (former) team doctor arrested with AICAR in his luggage*
> 
> Spanish (former) team doctor arrested with AICAR in his luggage



Mitäs toi AICAR oikeastaan on?

Törmäsin nimeen ensimmäistä kertaa ehkä kuukausi sitten JV:n twitterissä. Hän taisi olla sitä mieltä, ettei tuosta ole hyötyä pyöräilyssä, mut helkkarin hyvä laihduttamiseen. Noin niin kuin vapaasti lainaten.

----------


## OJ

> Mitäs toi AICAR oikeastaan on?
> 
> Törmäsin nimeen ensimmäistä kertaa ehkä kuukausi sitten JV:n twitterissä. Hän taisi olla sitä mieltä, ettei tuosta ole hyötyä pyöräilyssä, mut helkkarin hyvä laihduttamiseen. Noin niin kuin vapaasti lainaten.



"Pyöräily ei ole treenaamista vaan laihduttamista" 

Aicar ja TB500 ovat molemmat mahdollisesti tosi kovia myrkkyjä. Ainakaan TB500 ei näy testeissä ja onko edes kielletty. Kaiken lisäksi ainakin TB500 on helpohkosti saatavilla.

----------


## ussaf

Ei näy testeissä -teemaa sivuten pari juttua, joihin hiljattain törmäsin:

- Experts believe up to 100 undetectable performance-enhancing  drugs similar to the banned blood booster erythropoietin (EPO) have  been designed, German doping specialist Mario Thevis said on Thursday. (Reuters)

Current markers of the Athlete Blood Passport do not flag microdose EPO doping (Ashenden et al., European Journal of Applied Physiology)

----------


## Yuggas

****

Juu, ei mitään. Oli sama minkä vetooo postasi kauan sitten. Sorppa.

----------


## tapna

Hyi hyi, kuinka he nyt kehtaavat käyttää suorituskykyä parantavia lääkkeitä? Klaukkalassa moista ei siedetä. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## vetooo

Minun on taas pakko tulla viihdyttämään VesaP:tä näin keskiviikon kunniaksi!**

Espanjalainen Constantino Zaballa on saanut 9 kuukauden kilpailukiellon. Hän antoi efedriiniä sisältäneen dopingnäytteen Asturiasin ympäriajossa huhti-toukokuussa 2010. Siitä ehti kuula siis vaatimattomat 23 kuukautta. Jopa Alberto Contadorin dopingcaselle saatiin sinetti nopeammassa aikataulussa.





> The UCI confirmed the suspensions to _Cyclingnews_. "I confirm  the nine-month suspension for Tino Zaballa imposed by RFEC - which is  compliant and accepted by UCI - [...]," spokesman Enrico Carpani said. “No other information  will be released on these cases by the UCI.







> His (Zaballa) name was mentioned in connection with Operacion Puerto.



Zaballa Suspended For Nine Months For Ephedrine Use | Cyclingnews.com

----------


## VesaP

Onneksi Espanjan pyöräliitto on dopingintaistelun ykkösrintamassa maailmassa!!! Varmaan jostain maksalaatikosta saanut tuon efedriinin suoniinsa tuokin sälli! Meksikolaisesta maksalaatikosta!  :Cool:

----------


## vetooo

> Onneksi Espanjan pyöräliitto on dopingintaistelun ykkösrintamassa maailmassa!!! Varmaan jostain maksalaatikosta saanut tuon efedriinin suoniinsa tuokin sälli! Meksikolaisesta maksalaatikosta!



Tai banaanista...

----------


## vetooo

VesaP:n tiedonjanoa on tyydytettävä! Oheinen juttu ei tule varmaan kenellekään yllätyksenä. Italiassa d-asioita tutkitaan suht hyvin. Jossain muuaalla taas vähemmän intensiivisesti.

Mantova-dopingcase on nytkähtänyt eteenpäin.





> The chief prosecutor in the Mantova doping investigation has called for the indictment of 32 individuals, including Damiano Cunego and a number of staff members at Lampre-ISD, as well as former Lampre rider Alessandro Ballan (BMC Racing) and Michael Rasmussen (Cristina Watches-Onfone).



Prosecutor calls for indictments on Ballan, Cunego, 30 others | Velonews.com

----------


## Jacq

Näyttää taas olevan joka keväinen show jossa Ballania kuulustellaan, BMC rehtinä joukkueena hyllyttää taas tutkinnan ajaksi Ballanin, joka tulee missaamaan klassikoita ja giron jos kuului ohjelmistoon ja kesään mennessä asia on taas unohdettu. Paremmin muistavat voivat sanoa, että onko kyseessä toinen vai kolmas kevät putkeen ilmeisesti saman tutkinnan takia Ballania kuulustellaan.

----------


## YT

Voihan se tunnustaa ja saa siitä korkeintaan 2 vuotta bannia. Sitten ei enää tarvitse missata kisoja.

----------


## Leopejo

Nyt ei ole enää kyse pelkistä ajajista, vaan koko Lampre-talli on tutkinnan alla, mm. tiimipäällikkö Saronni - se jolla oli monen vuoden ystävyyssuhde tutkitun apteekkarin kanssa - ja pari muuta henkilöä. Mielenkiintoista on se, että tallin lääkärit eivät ole epäiltynä mistään, eli doping-toiminta oli heidän ulkopuolella ja ehkä (?) tietämättään.

----------


## asb

> Mielenkiintoista on se, että tallin lääkärit eivät ole epäiltynä mistään, eli doping-toiminta oli heidän ulkopuolella ja ehkä (?) tietämättään.



Vaikea kuvitella, että tallin lääkäri ei havaitsisi dopingiin viittaavia muutoksia potilaittensa elimistössä.

----------


## rhubarb

> Vaikea kuvitella, että tallin lääkäri ei havaitsisi dopingiin viittaavia muutoksia potilaittensa elimistössä.



Mietitäänkö nyt uudestaan tämä, esim. UCI/WADA-lääkäreiden kannalta?

----------


## asb

> Mietitäänkö nyt uudestaan tämä, esim. UCI/WADA-lääkäreiden kannalta?



Mitä ajat takaa? Kysehän oli tallien lääkäreistä.

----------


## viller

Denis Galimzyanovin (Katusha) A-näytteestä löytynyt EPOa.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/deni...e-test-for-epo

----------


## OJ

Ei tarvii testata Galimzyanovin B-näytettä. Cyclingnews-linkki.

----------


## OP2

http://yle.fi/urheilu/lajit/muut/pyo...o_3418190.html

Tuskin näkyy Riccoa enää  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## tapna

> 




Sama uudestaan, paitsi että tämä on vielä astetta suurempi skandaali kuin Albuterolin bänni.

----------


## Salla

*Joko tästä on ollut puhetta?


Riccardo Ricco's career all-but ended by 12-year doping ban*http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cycling/17775015

----------


## OJ

> *Joko tästä on ollut puhetta?
> 
> 
> Riccardo Ricco's career all-but ended by 12-year doping ban*
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cycling/17775015



Viimeksi tossa toissaviestissä.

----------


## ussaf

Alla linkattu M. Ashendenin haastis oli aika kiinnostava, jos on ollut täällä jo niin mennyt sitten minulta ohi, sorry. Ashenden on siis ottanut hatkat UCIn biopassiboardista, kun kaiketi sopparissa haluttiin rajoittaa hänen oikeuttaan puhua medioille. Tiedä tuosta sitten, mutta minään avoimuuden airuena en ole UCIa pitänyt. Lisäksi asiallista yleisempää kommentaaria veridouppiin liittyen, caso Contadorin kautta.

http://nyvelocity.com/content/interv...chael-ashenden

Tämän ja viime kevään stara Jose Ibarguren varmaan onkin jo tään topikin huushollinimi? Hyvä CV kaverilla! Ja suosittelijoitakin löytyy SaunierDuvalista Lampreen: http://www.dimspace.co.uk/joseibargurentaus.html

Ajajien suunnalta on kuulunut jonkin verran kommenttia, että testaus  on tänä vuonna ollut vähäisempää. Näin kyynisen maallikon näkökulmasta tänä vuonna on ollut enemmän uskomattomia suorituksia kuin viime vuonna, pl. Gilbert. Saa nähdä onko Tourilla vastakkain  UKPostal, OP TestTeam ja USPostal de Lux' em all.

----------


## ussaf

ACn CAS-pöytäkirjan Mr. X puhuu? http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cont...-teams-masseur

----------


## J T K

Insuliinin käyttö terveillä dopingaineena kyllä puistattaa. Ei ole mitään rajaa, mitä ei voitaisi ylittää kun on kyse suoritusta parantavasta suhmuroinnista. Diabeetikkona kun itse tietää, että mitä pienikin liika-annostus insuliinia aiheuttaa...

e: ja sitten jos minä kaikesta sairastamiseen liittyvästä paskasta huolimatta haluan kilpailla, joudun anomaan poikkeusluvan insuliinin käytölle, joka pitää minut hengissä. Ja näiden saakelin mulkkujen takia.

----------


## OJ

Insuliini on tainnut olla perusvalikoimissa jo aika pitkän aikaa. Sen kanssa saa tietenkin olla yhtä tarkkana kuin pärekattoa kulottamalla korjatessa, mutta ilmeisesti autaa palautumisessa aika paljon kun glykogeenivarastot täyttyvät nopeammin. Pantani-vainaa taisi aikoinaan pelata tän myrkyn kanssa ja olikos Festinan poikien auton takapaksissa insuliinia myös?

----------


## Rickmaple

> http://yle.fi/urheilu/lajit/muut/pyo...o_3418190.html
> 
> Tuskin näkyy Riccoa enää



San Marino Gran Fondo

----------


## tempokisu

> Insuliinin käyttö terveillä dopingaineena kyllä puistattaa. Ei ole mitään rajaa, mitä ei voitaisi ylittää kun on kyse suoritusta parantavasta suhmuroinnista. Diabeetikkona kun itse tietää, että mitä pienikin liika-annostus insuliinia aiheuttaa...
> 
> e: ja sitten jos minä kaikesta sairastamiseen liittyvästä paskasta huolimatta haluan kilpailla, joudun anomaan poikkeusluvan insuliinin käytölle, joka pitää minut hengissä. Ja näiden saakelin mulkkujen takia.



No ihan samaa mileltä, täysin järjetöntä omalla terveydellään leikkimistä. Ei voi käsittää miksi jotkut haluaa käyttää lääkkeitä vapaaehtoisesti? varsinkin silloin sen honaa jos ite joutuu jotain pakollisesti käyttämään. 
Tsemiä Sinulle J T K kisoihin ja reeneihin!

----------


## Leopejo

> San Marino Gran Fondo



Hän ei siis ollut kilpailuun ilmoittautunut, hän vain "ajoi julkisella tiellä kun granfondo ilmestyi". Järjestäjät ja jopa poliisi yrittivät saada hänet poistumaan kilpailusta, mutta turhaan.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

...eikä muilla riittänyt munaa tehdä Riccon ajamisesta mahdotonta. En minä mitään kaatamista tarkoita, mutta konstit on monet. Ehkä Italian villi gran fondo- ja amatööriskene tuntee sielujen sympatiaa Riccoa kohtaan.

----------


## Leopejo

> ...eikä muilla riittänyt munaa tehdä Riccon ajamisesta mahdotonta. En minä mitään kaatamista tarkoita, mutta konstit on monet. Ehkä Italian villi gran fondo- ja amatööriskene tuntee sielujen sympatiaa Riccoa kohtaan.



Lukemani mukaan niin kävi, että lopussa kilpailun johto sekosi täysin ja vaati koko muutaman kymmenen ajajan pääjoukkoa heittämään Riccò ulos ryhmästä tai heidät diskataan. Silloin koko pääjoukko päätti osoittaa solidaarisuutta Riccòa kohtaan ja alkoi ajaa 30 km/h. En tiedä miten sitten lopussa kävi.

Ricco' on kaikista vihatuin pyöräilijä Italiassa, ja häntä vastaan hyökätään verbaalisesti ja jopa sylkemällä joka kerta kun hän ilmestyy pyöräilevään joukkoon. Nostan hattua, että tästä huolimatta hän jaksaa pyöräillä. 

Granfondot yms. kuntoajot yleensä eivät kuulu kansallisen pyöräilyliiton ja siten UCI:n piiriin, mutta silti doping-pannaa kärsiville ei sallita ilmoittautuminen. Laittomasti osallistuminen granfondoon tuo mukanaan kaikenlaisia muitakin ongelmia, esim. vakuutuksen puute, eli mitä jos Riccò olisi esim. loukkaantunut tai aiheuttanut muun osallistujan loukkaantumisen. 

Hän ajoi ensimmäisessä joukossa, joka virallisestikin kuuluu kilpailuun, vaikka liikennesääntöjä on granfondossa aina noudatettava (esim. punaisia valoja, jos risteyksessä ei ole poliisia tms.), jolloin hänet olisi laillisesti voitu poistaa reitiltä. Sen sijaan nykyään 15 minuuttia kärjen jälkeen kilpailu on virallisesti ohi ja ajajat ovat normaalissa liikenteessä. Silloin esim. muita pyöräilijöitä ei voi estää ajamasta samaa reittiä. Tämä koskee ehkä 90 % osallistujista, muttei kärjessä helposti pysyvää Riccòa.

Sori Off Topic.

----------


## ussaf

Tuommoisen linkin aiheesta lukaisin, ja myös oma käsitys on ollut, että on insuliinillakin pelattu jo jonkin aikaa: http://velonews.competitor.com/2003/...he-doctor_3657 Ilmeisesti jo mainittujen vaikutusten lisäksi jokin kasvuhormonin erittymistä stimuloiva funktio on myös.

Tuo Ricco-keissi havainnollistaa aika hyvin sen, mikä näissä systeemeissä on vinossa. Jonkinlainen noita/pyhimys-logiikka on päällänsä ja se on aina huono idea. Rakenteellinen ongelma pyyhitään maton alle syntipukkien kivittämisen kautta. Vähän Leopejon linjoilla siitä, että hyvä kun jaksaa ajaa ja minusta ihan ok jos kuskeilta löytyy tuollaista inhimillistä solidaarisuutta.

----------


## J T K

"One of the biggest risks you face if you dabble in insulin abuse is that  *a hypoglycemic reaction (low blood sugar) can result in death, coma,  brain damage or an epileptic fit.* I read a case report of a 30-year-old  bodybuilder who injected a high dose of insulin before a competition and  went into a coma with seizures. He did not respond to intravenous push  dextrose or a dextrose drip. He ended up on life support in an  intensive-care unit. Darwin award.

"Diabetics...take insulin to stay alive, and have to live with the risks. Most of us don’t."

----------


## Soolo

> "One of the biggest risks you face if you dabble in insulin abuse is that  *a hypoglycemic reaction (low blood sugar) can result in death, coma,  brain damage or an epileptic fit.* I read a case report of a 30-year-old  bodybuilder who injected a high dose of insulin before a competition and  went into a coma with seizures. He did not respond to intravenous push  dextrose or a dextrose drip. He ended up on life support in an  intensive-care unit. Darwin award.
> 
> "Diabetics...take insulin to stay alive, and have to live with the risks. Most of us don’t."



Tää kai vois selittää Contadorin kohtauksen v. 2004?

----------


## Nailoni

eiköhän se vaan unohtanu syödä..

----------


## turtsa

Kehonrakentajan sekavuus

Lääketieteellinen Aikakauskirja Duodecim
1997;113(23):2471
Mikko Mäkelä
Tapausselostukset
Potilas on 22-vuotias mies, joka on vuosien ajan harrastanut kehonrakennusta. Yksittäisiä traumoja lukuun ottamatta hän on ollut terve. Sairaalaantulopäivänä hän oli suorittanut saliharjoitukset kuten aiemmin, eikä voinnissa ollut ilmennyt mitään tavallisesta poikkeavaa. Noin neljä tuntia harjoitusten alkamisen jälkeen potilaan ollessa jo kotona oli hänen vaimonsa kuullut talon alakerrasta kolinaa ja löytänyt miehensä sieltä sekavana. Sairaankuljettajien saapuessa paikalle oli potilas edelleen sekava ja hänen tajuntansa oli heikentynyt. Sormenpäästä mitattu veren glukoosipitoisuus oli 1.6 mmol/l. Potilaalle aloitettiin 5-prosenttinen glukoosi-infuusio ja hänet toimitettiin keskussairaalan ensiapupoliklinikkaan.

Sairaalan tullessa veren glukoosipitoisuus kapillaariverestä mitattuna oli 3.0 mmol/l. Tajunta oli normaali eikä kliinisessä tutkimuksessa todettu poikkeavaa. Potilas jäi sairaalaan tarkkailtavaksi ja 5-prosenttista glukoosi-infuusiota jatkettiin. Veren glukoosipitoisuus pieneni toistuvasti potilaan suljettua glukoosi-infuusion, ja siksi hänelle annettiin yön aikana glukagonia kahdesti lihakseen. Seuraavana aamuna veren glukoosipitoisuus oli 5 mmol/1 ja potilas kotiutettiin hyvävointisena. Hän ei sallinut laskimoverinäytteiden ottoa, joten mahdollisia poikkeavuuksia muissa kuin verenglukoosiarvoissa ei voitu todeta.

Tiedusteltaessa tarkemmin edeltäviä tapahtumia kertoi potilas parhaillaan valmistautuvansa kahden viikon kuluttua järjestettäviin kunnallisen tason kehonrakennuskilpailuihin. Hän kertoi siirtyneensä nestemäiseen ruokavalioon, koska oli harjoitusohjelmissaan myöhässä. Tapahtumapäivänä potilas oli aloittanut kokeneempien harjoituskumppaneiden kehotuksesta insuliinihoidon, jonka uskottiin "nopeuttavan kehon rasvojen palamista". Tarkoituksena oli pistää kuusi yksikköä lyhytvaikuitteista insuliinia, mutta erehdyksessä hän olikin pistänyt 30 yksikköä. Potilas sulki glukoosi-infuusion sairaalassa toistuvasti, ettei hän olisi saanut ylimääräistä energiaa, joka muuttuu rasvaksi ja varastoituu ihon alle.

Potilaan sekavuuden syy oli insuliiniruiskeen jälkeinen hypoglykemia. Runsas kolmannes kehonrakentajista käyttää anabolisia steroideja (Lindström ym. 1990), mutta tutkimuksia kehonrakentajien insuliininkäytöstä on kirjallisuudessa niukasti. Medline-haun avulla viideltä viime vuodelta löytyi vain yksi tapausselostus, jossa kehonrakentaja oli ottanut 60 yksikköä lyhytvaikutteista insuliinia (Dencausse ym. 1994). Ruiskeen jälkeen seurasi hypoglykemia (1.9 mmol/l), tajuttomuus ja ilmeisesti kouristuksiin liittynyt kreatiinikinaasiaktiivisuuden kasvu arvoon 3 320 U/l (viitealue <270 U/l).

Insuliini ei ole reseptilääke (lyhytvaikutteista insuliinianalogia lukuun ottamatta), joten sitä voi kuka tahansa ostaa apteekista. Insuliini ei ole myöskään doping-aine, eikä ole mahdollista erottaa endo- ja eksogeenista insuliinia seerumista. Kehonrakentajilla käytön syynä on ilmeisesti käsitys, jonka mukaan insuliini on anabolinen hormoni ja auttaa lihaskudoksen kasvattamisessa. Lääkärit tietävät hyvin, että insuliini on myös lipogeeninen ja kasvattaa rasvakudosta. Hyperinsulinemiaan liittyykin rasva–vaan ei lihaskudoksen suuresta määrästä johtuva ylipaino. Kun vielä muistetaan vaikeaan hypoglykemiaan liittyvä aivovaurion vaara, insuliinin käyttö kehonrakennuksen apuvälineenä on paitsi perusteetonta myös vaarallista.

Kirjallisuutta
Dencausse Y, Zimmer J, Kuteifan K: Les dangers du culturisme (Dangers of body building). La Presse Médicale 23: 1136–1137, 1994

Lindström M, Nilsson A L, Katzman P L, ym.: Use of anabolic-androgenic steroids among body builders–frequency and attitudes. J Intern Med 227: 407–411, 1990

Kirjoittaja: MIKKO MÄKELÄ, LL, sisätautien apulaislääkäri Kymenlaakson keskussairaala 48210 Kotka

Siinä teille mietittävää erään tapauksen tiimoilta.

----------


## turtsa

Kehonrakentajan sekavuus

Lääketieteellinen Aikakauskirja Duodecim
1997;113(23):2471
Mikko Mäkelä
Tapausselostukset
Potilas on 22-vuotias mies, joka on vuosien ajan harrastanut kehonrakennusta. Yksittäisiä traumoja lukuun ottamatta hän on ollut terve. Sairaalaantulopäivänä hän oli suorittanut saliharjoitukset kuten aiemmin, eikä voinnissa ollut ilmennyt mitään tavallisesta poikkeavaa. Noin neljä tuntia harjoitusten alkamisen jälkeen potilaan ollessa jo kotona oli hänen vaimonsa kuullut talon alakerrasta kolinaa ja löytänyt miehensä sieltä sekavana. Sairaankuljettajien saapuessa paikalle oli potilas edelleen sekava ja hänen tajuntansa oli heikentynyt. Sormenpäästä mitattu veren glukoosipitoisuus oli 1.6 mmol/l. Potilaalle aloitettiin 5-prosenttinen glukoosi-infuusio ja hänet toimitettiin keskussairaalan ensiapupoliklinikkaan.

Sairaalan tullessa veren glukoosipitoisuus kapillaariverestä mitattuna oli 3.0 mmol/l. Tajunta oli normaali eikä kliinisessä tutkimuksessa todettu poikkeavaa. Potilas jäi sairaalaan tarkkailtavaksi ja 5-prosenttista glukoosi-infuusiota jatkettiin. Veren glukoosipitoisuus pieneni toistuvasti potilaan suljettua glukoosi-infuusion, ja siksi hänelle annettiin yön aikana glukagonia kahdesti lihakseen. Seuraavana aamuna veren glukoosipitoisuus oli 5 mmol/1 ja potilas kotiutettiin hyvävointisena. Hän ei sallinut laskimoverinäytteiden ottoa, joten mahdollisia poikkeavuuksia muissa kuin verenglukoosiarvoissa ei voitu todeta.

Tiedusteltaessa tarkemmin edeltäviä tapahtumia kertoi potilas parhaillaan valmistautuvansa kahden viikon kuluttua järjestettäviin kunnallisen tason kehonrakennuskilpailuihin. Hän kertoi siirtyneensä nestemäiseen ruokavalioon, koska oli harjoitusohjelmissaan myöhässä. Tapahtumapäivänä potilas oli aloittanut kokeneempien harjoituskumppaneiden kehotuksesta insuliinihoidon, jonka uskottiin "nopeuttavan kehon rasvojen palamista". Tarkoituksena oli pistää kuusi yksikköä lyhytvaikuitteista insuliinia, mutta erehdyksessä hän olikin pistänyt 30 yksikköä. Potilas sulki glukoosi-infuusion sairaalassa toistuvasti, ettei hän olisi saanut ylimääräistä energiaa, joka muuttuu rasvaksi ja varastoituu ihon alle.

Potilaan sekavuuden syy oli insuliiniruiskeen jälkeinen hypoglykemia. Runsas kolmannes kehonrakentajista käyttää anabolisia steroideja (Lindström ym. 1990), mutta tutkimuksia kehonrakentajien insuliininkäytöstä on kirjallisuudessa niukasti. Medline-haun avulla viideltä viime vuodelta löytyi vain yksi tapausselostus, jossa kehonrakentaja oli ottanut 60 yksikköä lyhytvaikutteista insuliinia (Dencausse ym. 1994). Ruiskeen jälkeen seurasi hypoglykemia (1.9 mmol/l), tajuttomuus ja ilmeisesti kouristuksiin liittynyt kreatiinikinaasiaktiivisuuden kasvu arvoon 3 320 U/l (viitealue <270 U/l).

Insuliini ei ole reseptilääke (lyhytvaikutteista insuliinianalogia lukuun ottamatta), joten sitä voi kuka tahansa ostaa apteekista. Insuliini ei ole myöskään doping-aine, eikä ole mahdollista erottaa endo- ja eksogeenista insuliinia seerumista. Kehonrakentajilla käytön syynä on ilmeisesti käsitys, jonka mukaan insuliini on anabolinen hormoni ja auttaa lihaskudoksen kasvattamisessa. Lääkärit tietävät hyvin, että insuliini on myös lipogeeninen ja kasvattaa rasvakudosta. Hyperinsulinemiaan liittyykin rasva–vaan ei lihaskudoksen suuresta määrästä johtuva ylipaino. Kun vielä muistetaan vaikeaan hypoglykemiaan liittyvä aivovaurion vaara, insuliinin käyttö kehonrakennuksen apuvälineenä on paitsi perusteetonta myös vaarallista.

Kirjallisuutta
Dencausse Y, Zimmer J, Kuteifan K: Les dangers du culturisme (Dangers of body building). La Presse Médicale 23: 1136–1137, 1994

Lindström M, Nilsson A L, Katzman P L, ym.: Use of anabolic-androgenic steroids among body builders–frequency and attitudes. J Intern Med 227: 407–411, 1990

Kirjoittaja: MIKKO MÄKELÄ, LL, sisätautien apulaislääkäri Kymenlaakson keskussairaala 48210 Kotka

----------


## tempokisu

..." aloittanut kokeneempien harjoituskumppanien kehoituksesta *insuliinihoidon*" - tämä tietysti pistää silmään tämä sanamuoto mä olisin laittanut että - käytön, ja toinen mitä en nyt ymmärrä on tuo " insuliini ei ole reseptilääke", kyllä diabeetikot insuliiniin kummiskii sen reseptin tarvitsevat....ja tarvitsivat myös vuonna 1997. 

Kyllä tämä vaan ihan järjettömäksi on mennyt, kehonrakentajat tarvii insuliinia ja steroideja, ja sitten naisten rintasyövän hoitoon käytettävää lääkettä kun oho! tulee maitoa rinnoista ( pudistelee päätään).

----------


## OJ

Miten niin mennyt järjettömäksi. Punttiporukan steroidien käyttö on jo sinällään ihan sekopäistä ja ollut jo useamman vuosikymmenen.

Kun nyt näitä kauhutarinoita lähdettiin linkittämään, niin tämä sopii kuin nenä päähän http://greglemond.com/blog/doping-and-those-we-love/ Vaikka onkin ns. katkeran vanhan hullun blogi, niin ehkä siellä kuitenkin saattaa olla jotain lukemisen arvoista.

----------


## tempokisu

No, ihan tässä viime vuosina vasta olen lukenut näitä että insuliinia käytetään johonkin muuhun kun diabeteksen hoidoon. Tämmöiset "nuori mies tarvii naisten rintasyöpälääkettä" ovat myös ihan suhteellisen uusia juttuja mulle, kun en tällaisten asioiden parissa ole tekemisissä ollut, enkä tule olemaan.  
Suomenkieliset kauhujutut, ja suomalaisen terveyden"hoidon" kauhujutut riittää mulle ihan tarpeeksi, elikkä sellaiset missä oikeasti sairas potilas jätetään ihan heitteille.

----------


## eddymerckx

Amfetamiinia, piristeitä,anabolisia, testoa,kasvua,epoa,IGF whatever, klenbuterolia,salbumatolia, jne jne. Pyöräilyssä monesti pärjää parhaiten se, joka harjoittelee äärirajoilla. Nyt ei puhuta yli 30 vuotiaista vaan siitä ikäluokasta, mihin harjoittelun vaikutus puraisee parhaiten. 15-24 vuotiaista. Kuinkakohan moni pyöräilyä tosissaan harrastava on treenannut joulu- helmikuussa pk1 alueella yli 40h viikossa? Noihin tuntimääriin kun pääsee peruskunto kaudella, voi unohtaa kaikki mömmöt. Geelejä ja patukoita suosittelen lastaamaan taskut täyteen, käymään hierojalla päivittäin. Sen jälkeen ei tarvita kun kovaa ajoa hyvillä palautuksilla ja lepopäivillä. Asiahan on niin et jos osaa ja pystyy oikeasti treenaa pk1llä, ei voi treenaa liikaa. Nää bodarit ei tiedä yhtään mitään treenaamisesta. Kun ne lopettaa aineiden käytön ja treenaamisen, niistä tulee samantien läskejä. Tyypit jotka on ns. Bodanneet selvinpäin ja harrastaneet muutakin vuosia,ei tartte mitään. Nää insuliinin pistäjät sais mun puolesta jäädä ilman hoitoa, katsoisivat peiliin! Vi....n pellet

----------


## Korhonen

> Insuliini on tainnut olla perusvalikoimissa jo aika pitkän aikaa.



Pyöräilystä en tiedä, mutta kehonrakentajille se oli Suomessakin tuttua huttua ainakin jo 1980-1990-lukujen vaihteessa. Tuttu ex-harrastaja joskus kertoili, mitä mömmöjä veti noihin vuosiin osuneena aktiiviaikanaan ja siinä tuli tuo insuliinikin mainittua.

----------


## asb

Foorumin alue on ammattipyöräily, joten punttijunttien ja muuten vaan harrastelijoiden douppaustoheloinnit voitaneen jättää kirjoittamatta?

Tai jos on pakko, niin off topic-puolella on Jeesustelutopic vol 2.

Vai mitä?

----------


## tempokisu

No on tämä niin vakava asia tämä lääkkeiden väärinkäyttö ( sanoisin näin) hyvä että puhutaan. Enemmänkin pitäisi varmaan. 
Mutta kyllä harjoittelu puree tosi hyvin >30 vuotiaisiinkin....eikä koskaan ole liika myöhäistä harjoitella tai aloittaa liikunnan harjoittaminen.

----------


## asb

> No on tämä niin vakava asia tämä lääkkeiden väärinkäyttö ( sanoisin näin) hyvä että puhutaan. Enemmänkin pitäisi varmaan. 
> Mutta kyllä harjoittelu puree tosi hyvin >30 vuotiaisiinkin....eikä koskaan ole liika myöhäistä harjoitella tai aloittaa liikunnan harjoittaminen.



Jos on niin tärkeää, niin tee oma topicci sille. Off topic-osastolle.



Edit: Eikä asian tärkeys vielä tarkoita, että sitä pitäisi täällä setviä. Jos et ymmärrä, niin mieti miksei tässä topicisa setvitä Afrikan nälänhätää, Koreoiden konfliktia tai Venäjän "demokratiaa."

----------


## tempokisu

Älä ny hermostu, ollaan hiljaa. Selkeesti tunkeuduin alueelle joka ei mulle pätkääkään kuulu.

----------


## erkkk

> Foorumin alue on ammattipyöräily, joten punttijunttien ja muuten vaan harrastelijoiden douppaustoheloinnit voitaneen jättää kirjoittamatta?



Ketjun aihe on doping, sitä miksi joku meni siirtämään ketjun yleistä keskustelua-osiosta tänne ei mitään havaintoa. Ketjussa on aika paljon muitakin tapauksia kuin ammattipyöräilijöitä. Tai edes pyöräilijöitä.

----------


## Hääppönen

Asiahan ei minulle mitenkään kuulu, mutta... muille topiikki tässä: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...liittyv%E4t%29

----------


## OJ

Eli penkkiurheilijoiden saippuaooppera ja jeesustelu tähän ketjuun ja muu keskustelu toisiin ketjuihin?

----------


## ussaf

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/11...ping-case.aspx

----------


## vetooo

Jättäisivät LA:n jo rauhaan. Jokainen ymmärtää, mikä oli 1990-luvun ja 2000-luvun alun meininki ammattipyöräilyssä...

----------


## ussaf

Vanhassa vitsissä hullu mies menee psykologille, koska luulee olevansa jyvä ja pelkää näin ollen kanoja. Shrink vakuuttaa miehen siitä, ettei tämä ole jyvä ja hoito loppuu. Jonkin ajan kuluttua mies tulee takaisin ja kertoo oireiden palanneen. Psykologi sanoo, että sinähän tiedät ettet ole jyvä. Mies vastaa: "Tiedän tiedän, mutta tietääkö kanat?"

Toisin sanoen on yhdentekevää mitä kourallinen pyöräilyfaneja tietää ja on tiennyt jo vuosia, ellei (urheilu)median valtavirta omaksu kantaa ja objektivoi sitä yleiseksi mielipiteeksi.

----------


## ejex

> Jättäisivät LA:n jo rauhaan. Jokainen ymmärtää, mikä oli 1990-luvun ja 2000-luvun alun meininki ammattipyöräilyssä...



Niin no, voishan sitä pistää bannia Nurmen Pavelle ja Volmari Iso-Hollollekin. Olivat epäilyttävän hyviä! Ei vaan taida olla hautojen avaamisen väärtti?

----------


## Yuggas

> Jättäisivät LA:n jo rauhaan. Jokainen ymmärtää, mikä oli 1990-luvun ja 2000-luvun alun meininki ammattipyöräilyssä...



Komppia tähän. Ei voisi olla enempää samaa mieltä.

----------


## jannevaro

Niin kauan kun Lanssi jatkaa omaa linjaansa eli ei myönnä mitään, prosessia pitää jatkaa. Normaalien oikeusnormien mukaan tietysti.

----------


## erkkk

> Jättäisivät LA:n jo rauhaan. Jokainen ymmärtää, mikä oli 1990-luvun ja 2000-luvun alun meininki ammattipyöräilyssä...



Eipä tuo meno kärjessä mihinkään ole muuttunut. Skandaalit tulee vaan viiveellä ja testit laahaa perässä.  Tämän päivän sankaria hakataan myöhemmin kuin vierasta sikaa, syystäkin. Niin kauan kun kärjessä vedetään satsia ei ole puhtailla mitään asiaa kärkeen. Ei heru sympatiaa eikä armoa.

----------


## OJ

> Eipä tuo meno kärjessä mihinkään ole muuttunut. Skandaalit tulee vaan viiveellä ja testit laahaa perässä.  Tämän päivän sankaria hakataan myöhemmin kuin vierasta sikaa, syystäkin. Niin kauan kun kärjessä vedetään satsia ei ole puhtailla mitään asiaa kärkeen. Ei heru sympatiaa eikä armoa.



Ei heru sympatiaa, mutta fanit odottavat silti samanlaista kilvanajoa kuin parhaina/pahimpina vuosina. Ja millä perusteella kärjen takana ei käytetä aineita tai missä menee raja?

----------


## OMT

> Jättäisivät LA:n jo rauhaan. Jokainen ymmärtää, mikä oli 1990-luvun ja 2000-luvun alun meininki ammattipyöräilyssä...



En olisi odottanut tällaista kommenttia. Vaikka jokainen lajia seuraava ymmärtäisikin 90-luvun meiningin, niin eikö ole mielestäsi väärin, että toisten saavutukset mitätöidään ja jotkut samassa veneessä olleet saavat pitää omansa?

----------


## vetooo

> En olisi odottanut tällaista kommenttia. Vaikka jokainen lajia seuraava ymmärtäisikin 90-luvun meiningin, niin eikö ole mielestäsi väärin, että toisten saavutukset mitätöidään ja jotkut samassa veneessä olleet saavat pitää omansa?



Oikein tai väärin, mutta LA:lta voidaan viedä enää vuoden 2005 Tour-voitto. Mikään prosessi ei ole niin nopea, että vuoden 2004 ykköstila lähtisi. Sääntöjen mukaan aikaraja on 8 vuotta. Sen jälkeen LA:kin voi halutessaan kertoa totuuden säilyttämällä kaikki 7 Tour-voittoaan. Niin ja se on turvallista elokuussa 2013.

----------


## OMT

> Oikein tai väärin, mutta LA:lta voidaan viedä enää vuoden 2005 Tour-voitto. Mikään prosessi ei ole niin nopea, että vuoden 2004 ykköstila lähtisi. Sääntöjen mukaan aikaraja on 8 vuotta. Sen jälkeen LA:kin voi halutessaan kertoa totuuden säilyttämällä kaikki 7 Tour-voittoaan. Niin ja se on turvallista elokuussa 2013.



Sääntöjen mukaan on siis OK huijata jos ei jää kiinni (tai on liian iso tähti käryämään)?

----------


## vetooo

> Sääntöjen mukaan on siis OK huijata jos ei jää kiinni (tai on liian iso tähti käryämään)?



Mielestäni tässä kannattaa suunnata huomio siihen, että miten pieni on se pyöräilijöiden määrä, jotka ovat jälkikäteen tunnustaneet käyttäneensä kiellettyjä aineita 1990- ja 2000-luvulla. Kyseessä lienee muutamia kymmeniä. Sen sijaan väitän, että vaikenijoita on sadoittain.

----------


## eddymerckx

Ja aurinko nousee aamulla ja laskee illalla. Joku kusettaa aina ja on aina ja tulee aina kusettamaan. Testaajat tulee nyt jo perässä

----------


## vetooo

*Lance Armstrong faces fresh doping charges from USADA*

The U.S. Anti-Doping Agency brought formal doping charges against former cyclist Lance Armstrong in an action that could cost him his seven Tour de France titles, according to a letter sent to Armstrong and several others Tuesday.

As a result of the formal charges, Armstrong has been immediately banned from competition in triathlons, a sport he took up after his retirement from cycling in 2011.

In the 15-page charging letter obtained by The Post, USADA made previously unpublicized allegations against Armstrong, alleging it collected blood samples from Armstrong in 2009 and 2010 that were “fully consistent with blood manipulation including EPO use and/or blood transfusions.” Armstrong has never tested positive.

Lance Armstrong faces fresh doping charges from USADA - The Washington Post
Löytyihän se Castron sikarinassu...**

----------


## Rommeli

> *Lance Armstrong faces fresh doping charges from USADA*



Aika surkuhupaisaa tuntuu olevan tuo jenkkien touhu. Lieköhän ketään muuta urheilijaa koskaan jahdattu noin ahkerasti? Meininki alkaa olemaan kuin Suomessa konsanaan Lahden jälkimainingeissa, mutta isomman maailman tyyliin luonnollisesti. Tuli mitä tuli, tuo viimeinen käänne lienee melkoinen kolaus triathlonia ajatellen.

----------


## OMT

Taisi tuuletella liian aikaisin edellisen tutkinnan päätyttyä?

----------


## Kal Pedal

Henkilökohtainen tilitys: Olen vuosien saatossa sekä fanittanut että ei-fanittanut Lancea, molempia suht intensiivisesti. Viimeisen comebackin aikana takki kääntyi viimeksi takaisin fanituksen puolelle. Siihen nämä parin viime vuoden tapahtumat ei ole vaikuttaneet. Se että näitä vieläkin kaivetaan vain vahvistaa fanitusta koska tämä nyt menee jo mauttoman puolelle. 
Eli vaikka osoittaisivat  juoneen vastasyntyneiden lasten verta en välitä: Jättäkää Lance jo rauhaan.

----------


## VesaP

> alleging it collected blood samples from Armstrong in 2009 and 2010 that were “fully consistent with blood manipulation including EPO use and/or blood transfusions.”



No perkule sentään. Just kun piti omasta kropasta vääntää Länce kopio niin tulee tämä. Taidan tilata seuraavaksi pitzan ja käydä lähi alkossa.

Offtopic: Myydään, Lancen kirja "My Come Back". Vähän kuolattu vain, muuten hyväkuntoinen.

----------


## asb

> Aika surkuhupaisaa tuntuu olevan tuo jenkkien touhu. Lieköhän ketään muuta urheilijaa koskaan jahdattu noin ahkerasti? Meininki alkaa olemaan kuin Suomessa konsanaan Lahden jälkimainingeissa, mutta isomman maailman tyyliin luonnollisesti. Tuli mitä tuli, tuo viimeinen käänne lienee melkoinen kolaus triathlonia ajatellen.



Liekö kukaan muu voittanut seitsemää TdF:ää ja maailmanmestaruutta?

----------


## TuplaO

On tää kyllä tosiaan aikamoista draamaa. Malcolm X:ää ei varmaan ikinä nähty pyörän selässä ja aihekin oli ihan toinen, mutta lainaan häntä silti: "I have more respect for a man who lets me know where he stands, even if he's wrong. Than the one who comes up like an angel and is nothing but a devil."

----------


## VesaP

Tuota noin, mitenkäs ASO reagoi? Kun ilmeisesti J. Bruyneel on syytteen saaneiden joukossa, ei kait ASO voi hyväksyä Tourille semmoisia joukkueita mitä johtaa syytteessä oleva tiimimanageri? Eli Radioshack ei pääse koko tourille, vai häh? Andyn kasvojenpelastus? "Olisin voittanut koko paskan mutta tiimiämme ei päästetty edes kisaamaan!"

Mielenkiintoista sanoisin!

ps) Olisi Lepardi pysynyt Lepardina eikä sotkeutunut tuohon shäkkiin ollenkaan. Mutta kun bisnesmiehet puhuu niin muut vikisee. Ja se siitä "luxenburilaisesta unelmatiimistä".

Edit: Jahas, missasin uutisen että Andy jättää kuin jättääkin Tourin väliin anyway, loukkaantumisen takia. No, anyway, mitähän käy koko Shack tiimille.

----------


## kervelo

> Aika surkuhupaisaa tuntuu olevan tuo jenkkien touhu. Lieköhän ketään muuta urheilijaa koskaan jahdattu noin ahkerasti? Meininki alkaa olemaan kuin Suomessa konsanaan Lahden jälkimainingeissa, mutta isomman maailman tyyliin luonnollisesti. Tuli mitä tuli, tuo viimeinen käänne lienee melkoinen kolaus triathlonia ajatellen.



Aika samaa mieltä. Viimeisten uutisten perusteella ei USADAlla ole ilmeisesti mitään uutta todistusaineistoa, vaan syytös perustuu niihin vanhoihin, jo aiemmin käsiteltyihin juttuihin. USADAlla ei ole mitään juridista valtaa, mutta saavat kuitenkin tehtyä taas hiukan kiusaa. Lancehan on käsittääkseni jo jonkin aikaa ollut valmistautumassa Nizzassa juhannuksen IM-kisaan, joka nyt taitaa jäädä väliin.

----------


## vetooo

USADA:n nostamat syytteet, yhteensä 15 sivua: http://online.wsj.com/public/resourc...arging0613.pdf

----------


## Leopejo

> USADA:n nostamat syytteet, yhteensä 15 sivua: http://online.wsj.com/public/resourc...arging0613.pdf



Kiinnostavaa luettavaa, suosittelen.

----------


## vetooo

> Kiinnostavaa luettavaa, suosittelen.



Tässä myös mielenkiintoista settiä: http://inrng.com/2012/06/usada-charges-armstrong/. Yhteenveto tästä casesta.

Tässä ovat syytteitä saaneet henkilöt:

Johan Bruyneel, a current “consultant” manager of the Radioshack-Nissan team and former manager at US Postal, Discovery and Astana
Dr. Pedro Celaya, a team doctor at Radioshack-Nissan and formerly with US Postal, Discovery and ONCE
Dr. Luis del Moral, a Spanish sports doctor and former US Postal team medic
Dr. Michele Ferrari, an Italian sports doctor and “family friend” of Lance Armstrong
Joseph “Pepe” Marti, a Spanish coach who has been working with Alberto Contador and formerly of US Postal
Lance Armstrong

** * * * **

Dr. Ferrari on kyllä jatkuvasti otsikoissa. Ei d-casea ilman Dr. Ferraria.

----------


## Mikzu

> Aika samaa mieltä. Viimeisten uutisten perusteella ei USADAlla ole ilmeisesti mitään uutta todistusaineistoa, vaan syytös perustuu niihin vanhoihin, jo aiemmin käsiteltyihin juttuihin. USADAlla ei ole mitään juridista valtaa, mutta saavat kuitenkin tehtyä taas hiukan kiusaa. Lancehan on käsittääkseni jo jonkin aikaa ollut valmistautumassa Nizzassa juhannuksen IM-kisaan, joka nyt taitaa jäädä väliin.



Niinpä, jotenkin musta tuntuu että nyt muutaman kuukauden selvittelevät eikä sitte yllättäen ollukaan mitään todisteita mistään. Eikös tämä ole jo nähty muutamaan otteeseen Lancen kohdalla? Ja jos nyt olisi kuitenkin niin huonosti asiat että joskus mies on jotain ottanut, niin toivoisin melkeinpä Livestrong foundationin kannalta ettei ikinä jäisi kiinni. Kaikin puolin mielestäni erittäin hieno mies kisamenestystä, sairauden päihittämistä, comebackiä ja Livestrongia ajatellen.

Edit: tahdon uskoa Lancen syyttömyyteen enkä siis todellakaan kannata douppaamista, ei ehkä ihan tullut tuosta selväksi tämä.

----------


## Rommeli

> Liekö kukaan muu voittanut seitsemää TdF:ää ja maailmanmestaruutta?



Liekö paljon tyhmempää pyöräilyfoorumilla esitettävää kysymystä olemassakaan?

Sinänsä jännä juttu, että pitkän liudan syytteitä on saanut yksi pyöräilijä ja iso kasa erilaisia taustavaikuttajia. Mitä nyt noita tekstejä lueskelee, voisi kuvitella, että kaikki entiset joukkuekaveritkin saisivat oman syytteensä ja välittömän kilpailukiellon. Onhan tuolla kuitenkin aika paljon nykyisiä aktiiveja ollut mukana porukassa.

Ja loppuun vielä oma veikkaus. Nämä(kin) syytteet tulevat kaatumaan ja sitten aletaan taas odottamaan seuraavia.

----------


## YT

> Mitä nyt noita tekstejä lueskelee, voisi kuvitella, että kaikki entiset joukkuekaveritkin saisivat oman syytteensä ja välittömän kilpailukiellon.



Eikös ne melkein kaikki ole kärynneet tai tunnustaneet?

----------


## Herman

> Mitä nyt noita tekstejä lueskelee, voisi kuvitella, että kaikki entiset joukkuekaveritkin saisivat oman syytteensä ja välittömän kilpailukiellon. Onhan tuolla kuitenkin aika paljon nykyisiä aktiiveja ollut mukana porukassa.



Tuolla Inner ringissäkin tuota spekuloitiin:
_Also if you wonder why Armstrong is named when other riders are not, we can only speculate. First because he was a part manager in the team. Second because of all the other riders and ex-riders invited to testify, only Armstrong declined to appear meaning this is the only way to put questions to him.
_Eli samassa "istunnossa kohtaavat", jos tuo niin pitkälle menee.

----------


## Rommeli

> Eikös ne melkein kaikki ole kärynneet tai tunnustaneet?



Muutama on siis yhtä kuin melkein kaikki? Onhan noita joukkuekavereita ollut aika liuta ja monet ajelevat vieläkin.

Pikaisesti vilkaisemalla muun muassa seuraavia polkijoita osuu sabluunaan:

Boonen
Hesjedal
Hincapie
Leipheimer
Zabriskie
Brajkovic
Horner
Popovych

Listaa voinee jatkaa pitkäänkin...

----------


## Oppressor

> Muutama on siis yhtä kuin melkein kaikki? Onhan noita joukkuekavereita ollut aika liuta ja monet ajelevat vieläkin.
> Pikaisesti vilkaisemalla muun muassa seuraavia polkijoita osuu sabluunaan:
> Boonen
> Hesjedal
> Hincapie
> Leipheimer
> Zabriskie
> Brajkovic
> Horner
> ...



Kiitokset Vetooolle hyvästä linkistä. Aika jämäkkää tekstiä - tosissaan ovat.

Usada:n kirjeen perusteella tosta Rommelin listasta ovat käyneet kertomassa asioita Usada:lle ainakin seuraavat: Hincapie, Zabriskie, Horner ja Leipheimer....

----------


## vetooo

> Kiitokset Vetooolle hyvästä linkistä. Aika jämäkkää tekstiä - tosissaan ovat.
> 
> Usada:n kirjeen perusteella tosta Rommelin listasta ovat käyneet kertomassa asioita Usada:lle ainakin seuraavat: Hincapie, Zabriskie, Horner ja Leipheimer....



Eipä kestä.

Hmm, löytyisiköhän jostain lisää arveluita "ripillä käyneiden" nimistä?

----------


## Tumppi

> Eipä kestä.
> 
> Hmm, löytyisiköhän jostain lisää arveluita "ripillä käyneiden" nimistä?



En tiedä ripittäytyneistä, mutta tässä kaaviossa Lancen Tour -vuosien 10 parhaan ajajan "d-historiaa". Aika kaukaa saa alkaa etsiä voittajaa, jos näitä tuloksia aletaan jälkikäteen muokkaamaan...ja luulenpa että noilta "valkoisilta" ukoiltakin löytyy luurankoja kaapista?

----------


## OMT

Jos silmukka kiristyy riittävästi noiden todistajien ympärillä, niin eiköhän heistä joku halua pelastaa oman nahkansa. Armstrong taitaa kuitenkin olla sellaisen miehen maineessa, jonka kanssa ei kannata alkaa riitelemään.

----------


## ussaf

Good riddance. Parasta mitä pyöräilyssä on tapahtunut sitten Lemondin. Etenkin jos Ashenden on oikeassa, ja myös UCI tulee saamaan lunta tupaan.

Vielä kun pistävät talousrikollisen _qua_ huumekauppiaan linnaan, niin tää on aika poeettista oikeutta.

Keltaisen muovilärpäkkeen brändäykselle rakennettu ansaintalogiikka on tietty ihan kunnioitettava alkemiaa sinänsä - brought to you by corporate America! - mutta meikän vähän vanhanaikaisessa maailmassa rihkamakauppiaat eivät ole arvostelun yläpuolella.

----------


## tapna

Kaikesta päätellen WADA ja muut doping-koohottajajärjestöt ovat haalineet valtavasti lisäresursseja täksi kesäksi. Tämänhän voimme huomata pelkästään lenkillä käydessä. Ei tarvita kuin lyhyt kusitauko, niin kymmenittäin hyttysiä ja muita verenimijöitä on iholla kiinni välittömästi. Että pistää vihaksi se, että testejä laajennetaan pelkkiin puuhasteleviin harrastelijoihin. 'tun verenimijät.

----------


## asb

> Liekö paljon tyhmempää pyöräilyfoorumilla esitettävää kysymystä olemassakaan?



No, se oli vittuilua sun typerään kommenttiin. Lance on ylivoimaisesti menestynein kuski historiassa ja jos on millään tavalla mahdollista, että kaikki voitot on hankittu vilpillä, niin ne pitää selvittää loppuun asti. Piirikunnan mestaruuskisoissa vilpillä ajavat jäävät kiinni normaaleilla testeillä. Armstrongin kaltaiset miljoonamiehet vaativat eriikoiskäsittelyn.

Sä olet Armstrong-fani ja se hämärtää sun arvostelukyvyn.

----------


## Rommeli

> No, se oli vittuilua sun typerään kommenttiin. Lance on ylivoimaisesti menestynein kuski historiassa ja jos on millään tavalla mahdollista, että kaikki voitot on hankittu vilpillä, niin ne pitää selvittää loppuun asti. Piirikunnan mestaruuskisoissa vilpillä ajavat jäävät kiinni normaaleilla testeillä. Armstrongin kaltaiset miljoonamiehet vaativat eriikoiskäsittelyn.



Niin no onhan se näinkin, mutta eikös pyöräilyssä ole sentään jokunen muukin erittäin hyvin menestynyt polkija, joiden saavutuksia ei vähän väliä kyseenalaisteta virallisten tahojen toimesta. Lance on saanut uransa aikana niskaansa sellaisen kasan paskaa ihan pelkästään noiden doping-epäilyjen muodossa, ettei tuollaista enää voi oikein kohtuullisenakaan pitää. Paskaako niitä urheilijoita sitten edes testaamaan, kun kerran vuosienkin jälkeen voidaan niitä negatiivisia testejä edelleen kyseenalaistaa ja esittää syytöksiä. Ei kun kaikkien urheilijoiden verta ja kusta purkkiin vaan ja sitten kymmenen vuoden välein aina tutkitaan, josko uusilla tekniikoilla löydetään uusia vilppejä...

Ja mitä tuohon typerään kommenttiin tulee, maailmassa on vielä aika paljon Lanceakin menestyneempiä urheilijoita, jotka eivät tällaisia syytteitä jatkuvasti niskaansa saa. Vai pidätkö seitsemää TdF-voittoa kovempana kuin esimerkiksi +10 olympiakultaa?

_Edit. Ja tuosta Tumpin postaamasta listasta voi jonkin verran päätellä, onko yhden kilpailijan ajojahti sitten miten mielekästä, varsinkin kun nyt puhutaan jopa seitsemän TdF-voiton mitätöimisestä..._

----------


## Leopejo

> Vai pidätkö seitsemää TdF-voittoa kovempana kuin esimerkiksi +10 olympiakultaa?



Minä pidän, etenkin jos on kyse lajista, jossa usein osallistutaan moneen henkilökohtaiseen kilpailuun ja muutamaan viestiin, kuten ainoan 10+ olympiakultamitalistin tapauksessa.

----------


## Rommeli

> Minä pidän, etenkin jos on kyse lajista, jossa usein osallistutaan moneen henkilökohtaiseen kilpailuun ja muutamaan viestiin, kuten ainoan 10+ olympiakultamitalistin tapauksessa.



Ihan hyvä pointti. Toisaalta taas olympialaiset pidetään vain neljän vuoden välein. Ja viesteistä sen verran, että joukkuepeliähän tuo pyöräilykin mitä suurimmassa määrin on.

----------


## OMT

Italian investigators reported as tracing $465,000 payment from Armstrong to Ferrari in 2006

Mielenkiintoista luettavaa. Ei vaikuta siltä, että ihan puhtaat jauhot (tai plasmat) olis pussissa.

----------


## vetooo

> Italian investigators reported as tracing $465,000 payment from Armstrong to Ferrari in 2006
> 
> Mielenkiintoista luettavaa. Ei vaikuta siltä, että ihan puhtaat jauhot (tai plasmat) olis pussissa.



Tässä hyvä artikkeli Dr. Michele Ferrarista. Mies on saavuttanut muutakin kuin päässyt meikäläisen allekirjoitukseen.

Paging Doctor Ferrari by Bill Gifford

Googlen hakutulokset "Dr Michele Ferrari": Google

----------


## Oppressor

> Eipä kestä.
> 
> Hmm, löytyisiköhän jostain lisää arveluita "ripillä käyneiden" nimistä?



Tätä voitaneen pitää jonkinlaisena hearsay.nä??

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/hinc...ut-of-olympics

"all requested that they not be considered by the eight-man selection committee for the 2012 Olympic Games in London"

----------


## ussaf

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9Huy-JP1xo

----------


## Leopejo

Ferrarin asiakkaiden listaan kuuluvat, tutkinnan mukaan, mm. italialaiset Visconti, Scarponi, Bertagnolli, ja uusin nimi Pozzato; sekä venäläiset Menchov, Kolobnev, Karpets, Gusev. 

Ainakin Italiassa on sellainen sääntö, että urheilija voi saada kuuden kuukauden pannan ihan vain käymällä dooppauksesta tuomitun lääkärin/valmentajan vastaanotolla, vrt. Di Lucan 3 kk siitä hyvästä, että tunsi tohtori Santuccionen.

Tutkinta jatkuu, joten ei ole vielä tietoja, milloinko tulevat mahdolliset pannat. Kuitenkin Italian Pyöräilyliitto painostaa valmentaja Bettiniä jättämään Pozzato pois Olympialaisjoukkueesta:_ "Pozzato mursi ranteensa Girossa. Totta, että hän oli alustavassa listassa, mutta paikkoja on vain viisi,..."_ sanoi liiton puheenjohtaja Di Rocco.

(Gazzetta dello Sport, 17.6.2012)

----------


## Leopejo

Ja Pozzaton puhelut vuodelta 2009, ei tietoa kenen kanssa. Huom. lähteenä _la Repubblica_-lehti ja sen vahvasti dopingia vastaan asettunut toimittaja Eugenio Capodacqua, joka ei aina ole luotettava, mutta usein hänen artikkelinsa pitävät paikkansa.

"Kuuntele: Ferrarin luokse menin, koska _minä_ pyysin tavata hänet"... (Emanuele Sella tunnusti käyttävänsä Ferrarin palveluita. Pozzato ei tätä tekisi, sillä) "jos sinä menet hänet (Ferrarin) luokse, olet itse vastuussa" ja vielä "Kukaan ei pakota pyssyllä. Minä halusin mennä Ferrarin luo. Olemme aikuisia, emmekö ole?". Puheluista tulee ilmi, että pelkkä Ferrarin asiakkaana oleminen maksaa 40-50 tuhatta euroa vuodessa. "Jos huonekaverisi käyttää (dopingia), loogista että sinäkin käytät". 

(la Repubblica, 16.6.2012)

----------


## OMT

> Puheluista tulee ilmi, että pelkkä Ferrarin asiakkaana oleminen maksaa 40-50 tuhatta euroa vuodessa.
> (la Repubblica, 16.6.2012)



Tuossa vetooon linkkaamassa jutussa epäiltiin, että Ferrari veloittaisi 10-20% vuosituloista niiltä pyöräilijöiltä, joiden kanssa työskentelee.
Aika tyyriltä kuulostaa, mutta tulosta tulee ja kaikki voittavat...

----------


## vetooo

> Tuossa vetooon linkkaamassa jutussa epäiltiin, että Ferrari veloittaisi 10-20% vuosituloista niiltä pyöräilijöiltä, joiden kanssa työskentelee.
> Aika tyyriltä kuulostaa, mutta tulosta tulee ja kaikki voittavat...



Ei mene varmaan kovin paljon pieleen, että Dr. Ferrari velottaisi asiakkailtaan arvioidut 10-20 % vuosituloista.





> La Gazzetta dello Sport reports that a long investigation into Michelle Ferrari by the Padua prosecutor Benedetto Roberti have shown the transferral of large sums of money. One payment of $465,000 was reportedly made by Armstrong to Ferrari in 2006.
> 
> Roberti and his team have used wiretaps, email analysis and also examination of bank accounts to build a case against Ferrari, who was previously banned from working with athletes in Italy. *La Gazzetta states that approximately 90 cyclists are involved, as well as a sum of €30 million.*



Italian investigators reported as tracing $465,000 payment from Armstrong to Ferrari in 2006

----------


## eddymerckx

Taas mustamaalataan, tyypillistä median touhua. Lukekaa kirjoja Armstrongista niin ehkä ymmärrätte myös sen, että Ferrari myös ymmärtää kaiken muunkin pyöräilystä kuin sen mistä häntä syytetään. Ja jos ei olisi asiakkaita eikä tarvetta, ei olisi myöskään tarjontaa

----------


## OMT

> Ferrari myös ymmärtää kaiken muunkin pyöräilystä kuin sen mistä häntä syytetään. Ja jos ei olisi asiakkaita eikä tarvetta, ei olisi myöskään tarjontaa



Ei kai kukaan Ferrarin ammattitaitoa kyseenalaista. Moraalia ehka ennemmin.

----------


## vetooo

Filippo Pozzatoa (ITA / Farnese Vini) grillaattiin CONI:n 2,5 tunnin kuulusteluissa. Pozzaton on epäilty olleen tekemisissä legendaarisen Dr. Michele Ferrarin kanssa.
Näihin asioihin suhtaudutaan Italiassa kiitettävän vakavasti. Entä sitten eräs toinen maa? VesaP:n verenpaine nousisi, joten jätän maan mainitsematta.**

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Ja mitä tuohon typerään kommenttiin tulee, maailmassa on vielä aika paljon Lanceakin menestyneempiä urheilijoita, jotka eivät tällaisia syytteitä jatkuvasti niskaansa saa. Vai pidätkö seitsemää TdF-voittoa kovempana kuin esimerkiksi +10 olympiakultaa?



Toveri Rommel ei tainnut ymmärtää Toveri asb:n kommentia:




> Lance on ylivoimaisesti menestynein *kuski* historiassa  ja jos on millään tavalla mahdollista, että kaikki voitot on hankittu  vilpillä, niin ne pitää selvittää loppuun asti.



Kun ei taida olla kymmenesti kullitettua olympiapyöräilijää.
Tover asb on siinä väärässä, että Lance olisi edes lähelläkään menestyneintä kilpapyöräilijää, jos mittapuuna käytetään kisamenestystä, mutta mediamarkkinoinnissa kyllä ylivoimainen. Amerikkalaiset tarvitsevat kauniita satuja, joten Lancesta tehtiin sellainen panostamalla apuajajiin ja valikoiden kisoja. Monessakaan tallissa ei apuajajat ole tienanneet enenmmän kuin tähtikuski.

----------


## vetooo

> Filippo Pozzatoa (ITA / Farnese Vini) grillaattiin CONI:n 2,5 tunnin kuulusteluissa. Pozzaton on epäilty olleen tekemisissä legendaarisen Dr. Michele Ferrarin kanssa.
> Näihin asioihin suhtaudutaan Italiassa kiitettävän vakavasti. Entä sitten eräs toinen maa? VesaP:n verenpaine nousisi, joten jätän maan mainitsematta.**



Pozzato myöntää yhteydet Dr. Farrariin vuosina 2005-2009. Hän kiistää kaiken dopingin.

----------


## Leopejo

> Pozzato myöntää yhteydet Dr. Farrariin vuosina 2005-2009. Hän kiistää kaiken dopingin.



"Sitten, vuonna 2009, joku kertoi minulle, että Ferrari on tuomittu ja että on kielletty käyttää hänen palveluksiaan". 

"Rehellinen" "tunnustus" tuonee lyhyen pannan. Kolme kuukautta?

----------


## vetooo

> "Sitten, vuonna 2009, joku kertoi minulle, että Ferrari on tuomittu ja että on kielletty käyttää hänen palveluksiaan". 
> 
> "Rehellinen" "tunnustus" tuonee lyhyen pannan. Kolme kuukautta?



Di Lucalle taisi tulla 3 kuukauden kilpailukielto yhteyksistä Dr. Carlo Santuccioneen. Tämä tapahtui n. 5 vuotta sitten. Muistelen, että Di Lucan panna ajoitettiin "juuri sopivasti" talvikuukausille (marras-tammi).

----------


## Leopejo

Muistutan, että Italiassa kilpailukielto siitä syystä, että on käynyt tuomitun lääkärin (tai muun henkilön) vastaanotolla, on enintään kuusi kuukautta. Siis jos doping ei liity asiaan.

Ferrari vietti pari tuntia Montechiarin velodromilla ranskalaisten teknikkojen kanssa. Kyseessä oli kiekkojen testaus. Näköjään hänen asiantuntemus on laajempi kuin harjoitusoppi ja (laillinen ja laiton) fysiologia.

Scarponi, Visconti, Bertagnolli kuullaan ensi keskiviikkona, aiheena heidän suhteensa Ferrariin.

----------


## OMT

Armstrong protests against USADA actions, calls for case to be dropped

Ihan hyvaa analyysia Velonationissa. Ristiriitaista meininkia puolin ja toisin. Tuo todistajien nimien ja yhteystietojen vaatiminen on mielestani vahan kyseenalaista. Mita silla on valia jos mitaan salattavaa ei ole?

----------


## plr

> Tuo todistajien nimien ja yhteystietojen vaatiminen on mielestani vahan kyseenalaista.



Tämä perustunee siihen (länsimaissa yleiseen) oikeuskäytäntöön, että jokaisella rikoksesta syytetyllä on oikeus kuulustella häntä vastaan todistavia. Aika paha kuulustella, jos ei tiedä keitä he ovat.

----------


## OMT

> Tämä perustunee siihen (länsimaissa yleiseen) oikeuskäytäntöön, että jokaisella rikoksesta syytetyllä on oikeus kuulustella häntä vastaan todistavia. Aika paha kuulustella, jos ei tiedä keitä he ovat.



Rikossyytetta ei kai viela tassa vaiheessa ole ja USADA on valmis listaamaan todistajat normaalin kaytannon mukaan myohemmin. 
Aikaisempien juttujen yhteydessa on tullut esiin tapauksia, joissa todistajia on yritetty painostaa ennen kasittelya. 

_Witness details: In relation to the demand to provide the names and contact details of the witnesses, USADA laid out its reasons for not doing so in the original charging letter. 
It stated then that anonymity was being preserved at this point in time, but that it was a temporary measure.

‘In this case anonymity of the witnesses at the Review Board stage is also important to shield them from the retaliation and attempted witness intimidation 
that cooperating witnesses have faced in other matters related to the USPS Conspiracy. As in every case under the USADA Protocol, should this matter 
proceed to a hearing USADA will file a complete list of its witnesses at the appropriate time in advance of the arbitration hearing.”_

----------


## plr

Olikos USAssa rangaistavaa käyttää doping-aineita vai voiko rikossyytteen saada ainoastaan todistajana valehtelusta? En muista onko LA joskus todistanut doping-käsittelyissä.

----------


## Leopejo

> Olikos USAssa rangaistavaa käyttää doping-aineita vai voiko rikossyytteen saada ainoastaan todistajana valehtelusta? En muista onko LA joskus todistanut doping-käsittelyissä.



Ja kolmas skenaario, dopingin välittäjä/myyjä.

----------


## ussaf

Oli ihan valaisevaa lukea tuo alkuperäinen USADAn kirje. Kuten tavallista, toisen käden lähteissä on aina spinniä, suuntaan ja toiseen. Aika tiukkaa tekstiä.

http://www.scribd.com/doc/97012366/USADA-Lance-Armstrong-Charging-Letter-06-12-2012

En ole mikään lain asiantuntija, eikä USADA ole mikään oikeusistuin. Mutta koska tuolla on mukana "trafficking", jonka myöskin Leopejo tuossa mainitsi, niin kyllä tämä keissi kytkeytyy FBI-tutkinnan yhteyteen viimeistään jos joku pudottaa pallon. Toivottavasti näin myös käy.

USADA-käsittely ja mahdollinen oikeusprosessi ottavat tietty aikansa. Toivottavasti tämä avaa pelitilaa pyöräilyn organisaation uudistamiselle.

Mitä itse LA:iin tulee, niin kiinnostavinta alkaa olla se, miten monimutkaisia ja kehittyneitä kieltämisen ja itsepetoksen muotoja keltarannekkeet keksivät. Odotan vaatimattomasti, että Kafkastakin vedetään yli ja ohi.

----------


## vetooo

Leonardo Bertagnollin (ITA / Lampre) biologisessa passissa on havaittu epänormaaleja arvoja. UCI on aloittanut kurinpitomenettelyt. Bertagnolli ilmoitti samalla, että hänen uransa on ohi. Mies oli ammattilainen vuosina 2002-2012. 34-vuotiaan italialaisen ammattilaistalleja olivat Saeco 2002-2004, Cofidis 2005-2006, Liquigas 2008-2008, Amica Chips 1/2009-5/2009, Serramenti 5/2009-12/2009, Androni 2010, Lampre 2011-6/2012. Hän kuului Saecon voittoisaan Giro-joukkueeseen vuosina 2003 (Gilberto Simoni) ja 2004 (Damiano Cunego). Bertagnolli ajoi Kjell Carlströmin tallitoverina Liquigasissa kaudet 2008-2009. Hän saavutti urallaan 17 voittoa, joista merkittävimpänä Italian ympäriajon 15. etapin ykköstila vuodelta 2009.

Bertagnolli oli kutsuttu CONI:n kuultavaksi epäiltynä mahdollisista yhteyksistä legendaariseen Dr. Michele Ferrariin.
Tämä hymy saattoi koitua taas yhden ammattilaispyöräilijän kohtaloksi.**

----------


## vetooo

Europcarin uskomattoman menestyksekäs Ranskan ympäriajo 2011 on poikinut dopingtutkinnan. Hieman erikoista, että näistä uutisoidaan vajaan vuoden viiveellä.





> Europcar manager Jean-Rene Bernaudeau has denied any wrongdoing after a report in L'Equipe newspaper said a preliminary investigation had been opened in France into alleged doping within the French team.
> 
> "I have called my lawyer immediately. We have a clear conscience and we will answer every question as we have always done," said Bernaudeau, who will lead his team on the Tour de France from Saturday.
> 
> L'Equipe said a Paris prosecutor had opened a preliminary investigation into alleged doping practices in August 2011.
> 
> "Nothing is established yet," prosecutor Dominique Perard was quoted as saying by L'Equipe. "You know, we open a lot of preliminary investigations and it often leads to nothing."
> 
> He said the investigation focused on last year's Tour de France, when Frenchman Thomas Voeckler of Europcar had a brilliant run to finish fourth overall.



Tour de France - Europcar deny doping as probe begins - Yahoo! Eurosport

----------


## Leopejo

Pozzato on nyt virallisesti syytetty, joten Kisat jäävät väliin. Hänen väittämiään (_"en tiennyt, että Ferrari on bannattu; lopetin yhteistyön v.2009, heti kun sain tietää"_) ei uskottu, vaan hänen väitetään olevan Ferrarin asiakas vielä v.2010. Lisäksi kaikille talleille lähetetään lista kielletyistä lääkäreistä.

----------


## ussaf

Eiks ton Vöklerin puhtautta huudettu täällä viime Tourin aikana oikein kuorossa? Muistan itse olleeni ns. saamapuolella.

----------


## jvp

http://www.mtv3.fi/urheilu/muutlajit...tteen?pyoraily

*Kaikkien aikojen dopingtapaus? – Armstrong saa syytteen*

_"Yhdysvaltojen antidopingtoimikunnan USADA:n viranomaiset ovat  yksimielisesti päättäneet syyttää entistä huippupyöräilijää Lance  Armstrongia suoritusta parantavien aineiden käytöstä."_

----------


## ejex

Jostain syystä en voi välttyä ajatukselta, että dopingporukassa, siis niissä jahtaajissa, on jotain narsisteja joukossa. Meinaan kun joka vuosi tulee "paukkuja" juuri TdF:n alla ja aikana. Jälkeenpäin ei kuulu paljoakaan, ennenkuin kuukaisien päästä (vrt esim. AC). Mutta miksi kukaan ei metelöi vaikkapa futiksen EM-kisojan yhteydessä tai yu-kekkereiden. Niin ja Wimbledonin. No nuo nyt ovat perinteisesti niin puhtaita lajeja, että ei ole aiheita.... :Hymy: . 

Ennakoin että, tänäkin vuonna tallien hotellien roskiksista on taas ranskalaislehtien mukaan löydetty kasapäin verisiä ruiskuja ja letkuja!

----------


## ussaf

Tuo narsismiläppä on minusta vähän ala-arvoinen. Sen on varmaan tarkoitus olla joku leimakirves. Ainakaan se ei selitä mitään.

Minusta  psykologisointia oleellisempaa on muistaa pyöräilyjournalismin olevan liiketoimintaa. Mediahuomion ollessa suurimmillaan pyöräilymedia  voi hankkia muitakin lukijoita kuin vakifaneja, esim. douppijutuilla  ympäriajojen yhteydessä. Ehkä myydä omia juttuja ulospäin kanssa. Tämän  tietävät myös syväkurkut, joten niidenkin kannattaa laulaa huomion ollessa joka tapauksessa korkeimmillaan jos haluavat juttunsa ylipäänsä läpi. 

Urheilumediat tietenkin tietää, että ei omaa toimialaa kannata tappaa  innostumalla liikaa. Pyöräilymedian edun mukaista on, että lajin koko  roska ei paljastu kerralla.

En  nyt muista kuinka monta  douppitutkintaa, epäilyä ja tapausta Cyclingnews on uutisoinut tänä vuonna, mutta  on niitä useita kymmeniä. Ja tämä siis vain anglokielisessä mediassa.  Esim. LA-case on ollut päällä nyt ehkä kaks vuotta liki päivittäin.  Samoin AC. Ei vain Tourin aikana.  Joidenkin mielestä ne on olleet tapetilla liikaakin, ellen ihan väärin  ole ymmärtänyt. Minusta molempia on pöyhitty ihan aiheesta.

Se miltä näyttää riippuu siitä mistä ja mitä katsoo.

----------


## asb

> Jostain syystä en voi välttyä ajatukselta, että dopingporukassa, siis niissä jahtaajissa, on jotain narsisteja joukossa.



Luepas vaikka Wikipediasta mitä narsismi oikeasti tarkoittaa. Et sitten tee ittestäs uudelleen pelleä julkisesti intternettissä.

Nimittäin jos narsismin oikeita piirteitä tarkastellaan, niin niitä löytyy aika todennäköisesti piikittäjien puolelta enemmän.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Mielenkiintoista vertailla ussafin ja asb:n argumentointia. Eikös vain?

----------


## Leopejo

Muutama päivä sitten postasin Pippo Pozzaton puhelun, jossa hän sanoo käyvänsä Dr. Ferrarin luona, kritikoi Emanuele Sellaa, yms.

Nyt näyttää siltä, että kyseessä ei ole poliisin salakuuntelema puhelu. Sen sijaan Pozzaton tuttava, (nyt entinen) pyöräilijä olisi nauhoittanut salaa heidän doping-aiheisen keskustelunsa, jotta voisi sitten kiristää Pozzatoa. 150 000 euroa olisi ollut vaadittu summa.

Näin kirjoittaa Gazzetta dello Sport tänään. Varmaan on, että syyttäjä on pyytänyt vuoden kilpailukieltoa Pozzatolle.

----------


## Deve

Ei viitsi Tour-ketjua pilata niin pistetään tänne. Ihan kuin tää ois nähty ennenkin kun yks on yli muiden eikä tarvi ees hengästyä, ja tullaan maaliin tuuletellen kuin oltais lähössä lenkille vasta.

----------


## vetooo

Filippo Pozzatoa (Farnese Vini) ei luonnollisesti valittu Italian olympiajoukkueeseen. Pozzato joutuu seuraavan kerran CONI:n kurinpitojaoston (varmaan parempikin suomennos löytyy) kuultavaksi 11. syyskuuta.

----------


## vetooo

> Ei viitsi Tour-ketjua pilata niin pistetään tänne. Ihan kuin tää ois nähty ennenkin kun yks on yli muiden eikä tarvi ees hengästyä, ja tullaan maaliin tuuletellen kuin oltais lähössä lenkille vasta.



En ota kantaa Riccon ja Saganin yhteneväisyyksiin. Joka tapauksessa Sagan julkaisee SRM-tietonsa.

In the final 1.5km Cancellara  initiated the sprint uphill. Peter Sagan ramped up his cadence to over  120rpm to stay with him and averaged 493 watts in the last 2 minutes 20  seconds of the race.




  Peter soared up the incline with a 1,236 watt surge to his stage win averaging 970 watts in the final 200 meters.



Sagan Soars to Victory in Stage 1 | SRM.de

----------


## vetooo

Alex Rasmussen (DEN / Garmin) on saanut CAS:lta 18 kuukauden kilpailukiellon ns. olinpaikka-casessa. http://www.tas-cas.org/d2wfiles/docu...120_final_.pdf

----------


## asb

Saganin osalta vois noudattaa foorumin perinnettä, että kaikki on puhtaita, kunnes jotain todellisia epäilyjä on. Paitsi Lance.

----------


## villef

> Saganin osalta vois noudattaa foorumin perinnettä, että kaikki on puhtaita, kunnes jotain todellisia epäilyjä on. Paitsi Lance.



Siis onhan Lancea vastaan todellisia epäilyjä, todisteet mokomat vain puuttuvat...

----------


## Merckx

> Siis onhan Lancea vastaan todellisia epäilyjä, todisteet mokomat vain puuttuvat...



Epäilyjä nyt on kaikkia menestyneitä vastaan, ainakin mulla! Kun on todisteet ja tuomio tullut, sitten vasta voidaan todeta että käyttivät aineita. Siihen asti kaikki on vain spekulointia ja kateellisten ihmisten jorinoita! :Cool:

----------


## jannevaro

Eikös näitä voisi jo sanoa todisteiksi. No ainakin todistajiksi isolla T:llä.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/repo...inst-armstrong

----------


## Oppressor

> Kiitokset Vetooolle hyvästä linkistä. Aika jämäkkää tekstiä - tosissaan ovat.
> 
> Usada:n kirjeen perusteella tosta Rommelin listasta ovat käyneet kertomassa asioita Usada:lle ainakin seuraavat: Hincapie, Zabriskie, Horner ja Leipheimer....



Eiks tää nyt ollut selvää jo muutama viikko sitten ; ) Vaan Horneri oli väärin..

----------


## vetooo

> *Report: Hincapie, Leipheimer, Vande Velde, Zabriskie, Vaughters give evidence against Armstrong*
> 
> Riders given six-month delayed ban by USADA
> 
> Four former teammates of Lance Armstrong will receive six month bans after they confessed to doping and testified against the seven-time Tour de France winner, according to De Telegraaf.
> 
> George Hincapie, Levi Leipheimer, Christian Vande Velde and David Zabriskie are said to have given evidence in the USADA investigation which has charged Armstrong with doping. All four riders are currently taking part in the Tour de France, but in recent weeks, USA Cycling revealed they opted not to be considered for the Olympic Games.
> 
> Today's report, which is front-page news, also names Garmin-Sharp boss Jonathan Vaughters. It is not clear whether Vaughters too will face suspension.



Report: Hincapie, Leipheimer, Vande Velde, Zabriskie, Vaughters Give Evidence Against Armstrong | Cyclingnews.com
**

Ja ettei jää kenellekään epäselväksi: Armstrong oli oman aikakautensa ylivoimainen mestari. Aikoinaan ajajat olivat samalla lähtöviivalla niin kilpailuissa kuin muissakin asioissa. Ajat ja ajajat muuttuvat.

----------


## Poursuivant

> Report: Hincapie, Leipheimer, Vande Velde, Zabriskie, Vaughters Give Evidence Against Armstrong | Cyclingnews.com
> **



Kirjoituksen paras kohta oli kuitenkin tässä: "*Miraculously*, USADA has arranged for the *suspensions to begin at the  start at the end of the season* so that they are able to race both the  Tour de France and the Vuelta a Espana," the article states."

Joo, ei näköjään ainoastaan Espanjan liitto suojele omiaan. (Tähän sikari)

----------


## vakevves

> Report: Hincapie, Leipheimer, Vande Velde, Zabriskie, Vaughters Give Evidence Against Armstrong | Cyclingnews.com
> **



Tuntuu aivan järjettömältä, jos dopingvyyhdin selvittämisessä auttavia ryhdytään rankaisemaan. Näin yritys kitkeä dopingia pyöräilystä ei ainakaan etene. Pyöräilijöillä ja tiimien henkilökunnalla on parhaat näköalapaikat siihen missä kitkettävää voisi olla. Jos nämä eivät uskalla avata suutaan, menetetään paljon.

----------


## Yuggas

> ...
> 
> Ja ettei jää kenellekään epäselväksi: Armstrong oli oman aikakautensa ylivoimainen mestari. Aikoinaan ajajat olivat *samalla lähtöviivalla* niin kilpailuissa kuin *muissakin asioissa*. Ajat ja ajajat muuttuvat.



Tämä olisi hyvä aina pitää mielessä kun näiden jo lopettaneiden tekemisiä aletaan tutkia ja hutkia. Meinaan, jos/kun Lancelta otetataan pois Tourin voitto(ja), niin mistä kohtaa tulosliuskaa löytyy se, jolle voitto sitten oikeasti kuuluisi, vai onko niitä siellä yhtään? Jos on, sitä tuskin ikinä saadaan selville.

----------


## viller

> Regarding the Dutch media report: No 6mos suspensions have been given to any member of Slipstream Sports. Today or at any future date.

----------


## J T K

Pitäkööt voittonsa ja pyttynsä, jos/kun tämä paskakasa leviää tuulettimeen oikein isosti, siinä on ihan nokko sanktiota eläkeukolle. Pääasia, että ei jää enää isollekaan yleisölle epäselväksi, ettei tämä mies ollut yhtään sen kummempi huijari kuin muutkaan aikalaisensa. Mömmöillä silloin vedettiin laidasta lukien.

----------


## TuplaO

Tottahan se on, että suunsa puhtaaksi - etenkin vapaaehtoisesti - puhuvien toimia pitäisi pyrkiä tukemaan. Aika heikot on muuten insentiivit avautumiselle. Em. poppoon osalta, jos siis tosiaan ovat jotain myöntäneet, on varmasti kyllä vähän vivutettu noita avautumisia.

----------


## vetooo

Garmin-tallin bussin vieressä on parin toimittajan lauma. Kuva otettu hetki sitten Tourin 5. etapin lähtöalueelta Rouenista.

----------


## tiger

Kysymys kuuluu: "Has the shit really hit the fan now?" 
 :Sekaisin:

----------


## ajelee

Jaa-a. En nyt oikein tiedä tästä vanhojen asioiden kaivelemisesta. Voidaanko todistajaksi pyytää (pakottaa?) sellainen joka itse nousee palkintosijalle jonkun hylkäyksen vuoksi ? Pitääkö kaikkien palkintosijoille jälkeenpäin nousseiden vanhat testinäytteet tutkia uudelleen tämän jälkeen ? Onko tarinalle näkyvissä onnellista loppua ?

En kannata douppausta, mutta toisaalta tulee kyllä myös mieleen, että kannattaako pyöräilyn itse itseään solvaten kaivella kaikkea vanhaa roskaa.

----------


## vakevves

> Jaa-a. En nyt oikein tiedä tästä vanhojen asioiden kaivelemisesta. Voidaanko todistajaksi pyytää (pakottaa?) sellainen joka itse nousee palkintosijalle jonkun hylkäyksen vuoksi ? Pitääkö kaikkien palkintosijoille jälkeenpäin nousseiden vanhat testinäytteet tutkia uudelleen tämän jälkeen ? Onko tarinalle näkyvissä onnellista loppua ?
> 
> En kannata douppausta, mutta toisaalta tulee kyllä myös mieleen, että kannattaako pyöräilyn itse itseään solvaten kaivella kaikkea vanhaa roskaa.



Mitä enemmän urheilurikollisia jää kiinni, sitä parempi ja myös niin että menestyneen käry toimii parempana pelotteena. Urheiluun kuuluu reilun pelin hengen vaaliminen ja tähän ei kuulu vilunkipelin peittely. Monet 90-luvun ja 2000-luvun alun pyöräilyvaikuttajista toimivat aktiivina edelleen. Kun näistä saadaan selville dopingyhteydet, se vaikuttaa puhdistavasti tähän ja nyt sekä tulevaisuuteen.

----------


## -Cube-

Eihän noista aineista ikinä pääse eroon ammattilaisurheilussa mutta kaikille kiinni jääneille pitäisi antaa heti vähintään kahden vuoden kilpailukielto niin se ainakin hiukan hillitsisi tota mömmöjen kanssa pelaamista. Oli sitten laji mikä tahansa.

----------


## vakevves

> Eihän noista aineista ikinä pääse eroon ammattilaisurheilussa mutta kaikille kiinni jääneille pitäisi antaa heti vähintään kahden vuoden kilpailukielto niin se ainakin hiukan hillitsisi tota mömmöjen kanssa pelaamista. Oli sitten laji mikä tahansa.



Kyllä dopingista päästään eroon, jos vaikka 1% ammattiurheilussa pyörivästä rahasta käytettäisiin dopingvalvontaan. Eipä olisi liian suuri uhraus tämän asian puolesta. En voi mitenkään viestiä 17-18 vuotiaalle juniorille ettei huipulle kannata yrittää, koska ilman dopingia sinne ei pääse.

----------


## Rommeli

> Kyllä dopingista päästään eroon, jos vaikka 1% ammattiurheilussa pyörivästä rahasta käytettäisiin dopingvalvontaan.



Niin meinaat, että sillä prosentilla voidaan menestyksellä taistella sitä 99 prosenttia vastaan?

Tosiaan on jokseenkin naurettavaa kaivella vanhoja, kunnei niistä tuloksista reiluja saa tekemälläkään, jos sieltä yksi tai kaksi tulosta mitätöitäisiin.

Miten nuo todistajien banaanit nyt sitten menevät? Pudotetaanko ukot pois Tourilta nyt vai joko se banna on kärsitty takautuvasti? Entäs näiden jamppojen uran muut suoritukset? Ajetaanko myös niiden mitätöimistä, kuten Lancen kohdalla ollaan tekemässä?

----------


## rjrm

Se rangaistus tulee voimaan kauden jälkeen ja kestää 6kk.

----------


## Rommeli

> Se rangaistus tulee voimaan kauden jälkeen ja kestää 6kk.



Huh huh. Onpas huima tuomio. Ihan tyhjänpäiväinen itse asiassa. Mutta tässähän taas todistajia rangaistiin oikein kovalla kädellä vai mitä vakevves? Levikin taisi kärähtää jo toisen kerran urallaan...

----------


## Kännäri

> Se rangaistus tulee voimaan kauden jälkeen ja kestää 6kk.



Nämähän on vain huhuja. Esim. Vaughters on todennut, että kenellekään Garmim-Sharpin ajajalle ei ole annettu bänniä.

----------


## Deve

Ois kiva tietää että miten USADA on saanut nuo todistajiksi "suostuteltua"

----------


## Yuggas

> Ois kiva tietää että miten USADA on saanut nuo todistajiksi "suostuteltua"



Jotain niille on lupailtu, eik se jenkeissä niin mene. On kyllä naurettavaa, jos todistajien menneisyydestä löytyy samalla dopingrikkeitä ja saavat sitten italialaistyyppisen rangaistuksen sopivasti talvikaudelle. Reilu meininki - just joo.  :Sekaisin:

----------


## vetooo

_So let me get this straight...come in and tell @usantidoping exactly what they wanted to hear in exchange for immunity, anonymity, and the opportunity to continue to race the biggest event in cycling. This isn't about @usantidoping wanting to clean up cycling - rather it's just plain ol' selective prosecution that reeks of vendetta._

-Lance Armstrong, 5.7.2012-

----------


## OMT

Yli sata miljoonaa ammattilaisurheilun avulla tienanneen kaverin on hyvä heittäytyä marttyyriksi tässä vaiheessa...

----------


## Rommeli

> Yli sata miljoonaa ammattilaisurheilun avulla tienanneen kaverin on hyvä heittäytyä marttyyriksi tässä vaiheessa...



Niin no eikös tuo kirjoitus ollut kuitenkin ihan sitä, mitä tässä on tapahtunut? Oli sitten tienannut mitä oli, mutta aika tehokkaasti tässä ainakin torpedoidaan miehen Ironman-haaveet...

----------


## Deve

Tuossa USADA:n kirjeessä muuten puhutaan yli kymmenestä todistajasta, vieläkö saadaan lisää nimiä julki? "more than ten cyclist as well as cycling team employees"
Ehkä aika epätodennäköistä mutta kuinka herkullista oiskaan jos yksi todistaja olisikin eräs espanjalainen, joka ajoi samassa tiimissä 2009..

----------


## asb

> Niin no eikös tuo kirjoitus ollut kuitenkin ihan sitä, mitä tässä on tapahtunut?.




Sintit pääsee verkon silmistä, kun pyydystetään isoja kaloja... Eikä unohdetaan Armstrongin omia "vendettoja" dopingista puhuneita vastaan.

----------


## Timi

> Niin no eikös tuo kirjoitus ollut kuitenkin ihan sitä, mitä tässä on tapahtunut? Oli sitten tienannut mitä oli, mutta aika tehokkaasti tässä ainakin torpedoidaan miehen Ironman-haaveet...



No mitä USADA:n pitäisi tehdä tässä tapauksessa, jos heillä on todisteita? USADA:n etusivulta

Vision / Mission:

To be the guardian of the values and life lessons learned through true sport. We hold the public trust to:

*Preserve the Integrity of Competition* — We preserve the value and integrity of athletic competition through just initiatives that prevent, deter and detect violations of true sport.*Inspire True Sport* — We inspire present and future generations of U.S. athletes through initiatives that impart the core principles of true sport — fair play, respect for one’s competitor and respect for the fundamental fairness of competition.*Protect the Rights of U.S. Athletes* — We protect the right of U.S. Olympic and Paralympic athletes to compete healthy and clean — to achieve their own personal victories as a result of unwavering commitment and hard work — to be celebrated as true heroes.

----------


## VesaP

> Jotain niille on lupailtu, eik se jenkeissä niin mene. On kyllä naurettavaa, jos todistajien menneisyydestä löytyy samalla dopingrikkeitä ja saavat sitten italialaistyyppisen rangaistuksen sopivasti talvikaudelle. Reilu meininki - just joo.



Minun mielestäni viittaus tuohon että italiassa olisi joku onneton dopingvastaisen taistelun meininki on täysin väärä. Eikös tuon italia sanan paikalla pitäisi olla espanja? Italia on ainoita maita maailmassa jossa oikeasti asialle yritetään tehdä jotain. Vai missä muussa maassa saa kisakiellon vain siitä että on sattunut esim pieraisemaan tohtori Ferraria päin? Valverdekin oli Italiapannassa paljon aikaisemmin mitä maailmanlaajuisessa. Espanjanjanliiton spedeilyn takia italian liitto otti ohjat käsiin ja sanoi että saatanan juippi ei ainakaan meidän maaperällä aja!

Italia ROCKS antidoping työssä!

----------


## luca

> No mitä USADA:n pitäisi tehdä tässä tapauksessa, jos heillä on todisteita? USADA:n etusivulta



Tässä tapauksessa ne oletetut todisteet on hankittu siten, että vastaaviin rikkeisiin mahdollisesti syyllistyneille sorvataan jokin näennäinen kilpailukauden ulkopuolinen rangaistus, jos nämä ovat valmiit sanomaan sen, mitä dopingviranomaiset haluavat heidän sanovan. Näin yhdysvaltalaisia oikeuskäytäntöjä tuntemattoman maallikon silmiin aikamoiselta suhmuroinnilta myös tuo USADA:n toiminta vaikuttaa.

----------


## Timi

> Tässä tapauksessa ne oletetut todisteet on hankittu siten, että vastaaviin rikkeisiin mahdollisesti syyllistyneille sorvataan jokin näennäinen kilpailukauden ulkopuolinen rangaistus, jos nämä ovat valmiit sanomaan sen, mitä dopingviranomaiset haluavat heidän sanovan. Näin yhdysvaltalaisia oikeuskäytäntöjä tuntemattoman maallikon silmiin aikamoiselta suhmuroinnilta myös tuo USADA:n toiminta vaikuttaa.



Mielestäni on hieman vainoharhaista sanoa, että 10 henkilöä kaikki yht´äkkiä valehtelisivat, saadakseen pienemmän tuomion. Toisaalta taas jos he kertovat totuuden niin tuohan on aika normaali käytäntö, että ilmiantaja pääsee pienemmällä tuomiolla. Muistaakseni Kone esimerkiksi sai kartellituomiostaan pienennystä, koska oli kertomassa avoimesti tutkijoille tapaamisesta. Lance oli ilmeisesti ainoa, kuka ei suostunut tapaamaan USADA edustajia, joten hirveän avulias hän ei ole tässä ollut. En ole tähän tapaukseen kuitenkaan niin hirveästi perehtynyt, joten en tiedä sitä, miksi tuossa tapauskessa esim. USADA:n toiminta olisi suhmurointia. Ehkä voisit tätä hieman valaista?

Lancea kohtaan esitetyt syytökset ovat astetta kovemmat, kuin puhdas dopingin käyttö. Siellä on mm. "trafficking" mainittu kirjelmässä, joten mielestäni on hyvä, että asia puidaan läpikotaisesti. Jos Lance on syytön niin kova usko on siihen, että mies pääsee pälkähästä. Rehellisesti sanottuna, en kuitenkaan tähän usko.

----------


## Yuggas

> Minun mielestäni viittaus tuohon että italiassa olisi joku onneton dopingvastaisen taistelun meininki on täysin väärä. Eikös tuon italia sanan paikalla pitäisi olla espanja? Italia on ainoita maita maailmassa jossa oikeasti asialle yritetään tehdä jotain. Vai missä muussa maassa saa kisakiellon vain siitä että on sattunut esim pieraisemaan tohtori Ferraria päin? Valverdekin oli Italiapannassa paljon aikaisemmin mitä maailmanlaajuisessa. Espanjanjanliiton spedeilyn takia italian liitto otti ohjat käsiin ja sanoi että saatanan juippi ei ainakaan meidän maaperällä aja!
> 
> Italia ROCKS antidoping työssä!



Olet Vesa aivan oikeassa. Nykyään Italiassa toimitaan hyvin ja Espanjassa päinvastoin.  :Hymy: 

Toteamus juonsi juurensa aikaan kun joskus vuosia sitten selailin tätä. Silloin jäi aika negatiivinen kuva italialaisten toiminnasta, enkä sano, että jossain muualla olisi silloin toimittu kauhean paljon jämäkämmin. Nyt voisi saada toisenkinlaisen kuvan, jos jaksaisi uudemman kerran selata läpi. En tiedä, kun en jaksa.  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Rommeli

Kun täällä niin kovasti puhutaan tuosta dopingin vastaisesta työstä ja sen tarkoituksesta, niin herää väkisinkin kysymys miksi urheilijoita yleensä testataan, kunnei testien tuloksilla tunnu loppupeleissä olevan mitään merkitystä? Vähän vaan uhkaillaan ja perään lupaillaan, niin todisteita alkaa satamaan.

----------


## luca

> Mielestäni on hieman vainoharhaista sanoa, että 10 henkilöä kaikki yht´äkkiä valehtelisivat, saadakseen pienemmän tuomion. Toisaalta taas jos he kertovat totuuden niin tuohan on aika normaali käytäntö, että ilmiantaja pääsee pienemmällä tuomiolla. Muistaakseni Kone esimerkiksi sai kartellituomiostaan pienennystä, koska oli kertomassa avoimesti tutkijoille tapaamisesta. Lance oli ilmeisesti ainoa, kuka ei suostunut tapaamaan USADA edustajia, joten hirveän avulias hän ei ole tässä ollut. En ole tähän tapaukseen kuitenkaan niin hirveästi perehtynyt, joten en tiedä sitä, miksi tuossa tapauskessa esim. USADA:n toiminta olisi suhmurointia. Ehkä voisit tätä hieman valaista?



On periaatteessa ihan järkevää, että yhteistyö tutkintaviranomaisten kanssa vaikuttaa tuomioon. Nyt kuitenkin dopingin käytöstä hyötyneet ja siinä mukana olleet saavat julkisuudessa esillä olleiden huhujen perusteella nimellisen rangaistuksen, jonka käytännön merkitys on räätälöity melkein olemattomaksi. Musta pyöräilyn ongelma ei ole (ollut) yksittäisissä tekijöissä, vaan nimenomaan kollektiivisessa kulttuurissa, joka on hyväksynyt dopingin käytön. Nyt Lancen jahtaus on johtanut siihen, että sen yhteisön jäsenet pääsevät kuin koira veräjästä samalla kun yksi iso ja menestynyt kala pyritään saamaan satimeen.

Voi olla, että tällainen järjestely on ainoa tapa saada ihmisiä avautumaan asioista, mutta mielestäni samalla kyllä ihmisiä kohdellaan eriarvoisesti sekä annetaan pyöräily-yhteisölle väärää signaalia siitä, mitä dopingin käytöstä voi seurata niille mukana hengaaville ja vähemmän menestyville kavereille.

----------


## jannevaro

A) Kukaan ei tunnusta d:n käyttöä ja hyssyttely jatkuu.
B) 10 tunnettua pyöräilijää tunnustaa ja saa pienen tuomion. Yksi iso kala joutuu oikeuteen koska ei tunnusta.

Minusta B on parempi lajin jatkuvuuden kannalta. Yksi aikakausi saadaan päätökseen: voidaan todeta se ääneen, että silloin kaikki käytti. Nyt voimme uskoa pyöräilyn puhtauteen nyt ja tulevaisuudessa. Jos haluaa uskoa.

----------


## TetedeCourse



----------


## asb

Vaikuttavatko nämä rangaistukset todistajien UCI-pisteisiin?

----------


## OMT

Armstrong claims USADA’s action is unconstitutional and files for restraining order

_Armstrong had been told by USADA that he could either accept the proposed penalty of a lifetime ban and the loss of his seven Tour titles, or that he could contest those charges via an arbitration hearing. 
_

Nyt ollaan jo tuulettimessa...

----------


## Vandit

Listataanpa huvin vuoksi tour- voittajat 1999-2005 jos Armstrongilta viedään jälkikäteen nämä:

1999: Alex Zülle 
2000: Jan Ullrich 
2001: Jan Ullrich
2002: Joseba Beloki
2003: Jan Ullrich
2004: Andreas Klöden 
2005: Ivan Basso

Siinä kun puhtoisesta pojusta Jan Ullrichista tehdään nelinkertainen TdF- voittaja niin ollaankin jo asian ytimessä  :Leveä hymy:  Saadaan varmasti mukavat ja lämminhenkiset seremoniat julkisuudesta niin kovin nauttivalle Ullrichille ja lisäksi neljä uutta TdF- voittajaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## petri ok

Muistelisin, jotta doping-rikkeillä olisi 8 vuoden vanhenemissääntö, voin muistaa väärinkin.

----------


## Rommeli

Onko edes mahdollista viedä kaikkia seitsemää TdF:ää, vaikka jupakan tulos olisi mikä? Ja kuten tuossa edellä ja moneen kertaan aiemminkin on sanottu, ei se voittojen mitätöiminen mikään oikeuden riemuvoitto olisi, vaikka LA syylliseksi todettaisiinkin...

Mitä ne raskaat todisteet nyt sitten yleensäkään ovat? Onko jossain julkaistu testituloksia, vai ovatko nuo selvät merkit dopingin käytöstä peräisin esimerkiksi siitä ranskalaislehden vuotamasta vuoden 2010 Tourin epäilylistasta?

Aivan naurettavaa touhua tämä. Keskittäisivät voimansa vaikkapa ihan nykyaikaan ja yrittäisivät taistella dopingia vastaan tässä päivässä. Seuraavaksi joku ottaa tulilinjalle Merckxin ja Indurainin? Niin ja olihan tuo Lasse Virenkin ihan meidän kotoisista urheilijoista erittäin epäilyttävä tapaus...

----------


## vetooo

Ei onnistu Armstrongin 1999-2004 Tour-voittojen vieminen. Riis tunnusti 2007 käyttäneensä dopingia voittaessaan Ranskan ympäriajon 1996. ASO yritti poistaa Riisin Tour-voittajien listalta, mutta WADA:n säännöt eivät mahdollistaneet sitä, koska vanhenemisaika on 8 vuotta.

----------


## Oppressor

> Onko edes mahdollista viedä kaikkia seitsemää TdF:ää, vaikka jupakan tulos olisi mikä? Ja kuten tuossa edellä ja moneen kertaan aiemminkin on sanottu, ei se voittojen mitätöiminen mikään oikeuden riemuvoitto olisi, vaikka LA syylliseksi todettaisiinkin...
> 
> Mitä ne raskaat todisteet nyt sitten yleensäkään ovat? Onko jossain julkaistu testituloksia, vai ovatko nuo selvät merkit dopingin käytöstä peräisin esimerkiksi siitä ranskalaislehden vuotamasta vuoden 2010 Tourin epäilylistasta?



Tyylikkäästi unohdat sen kortikosteroidi käryn mikä seliteltiin perserasvalla - taisi olla pitoisuudet reippaasti isommat kuin Contalla... 

Ajattelemisen aihetta:
Miksi todistavaa toistakymmentä (ex)tallikaveria ei olisi riittävä todistetaakka tuomita Wadan sääntöjen rikkomisesta kilpailukieltoon? Vrt. Basso, Valverde, Ulle - milloin näiltä tuli positiiviset näytteet? (muisti voi tietty pätkiä, mutta taisivat olla muita kun kusi/verinäytteitä mistä kosahtivat)?
Pitäisikö esim ADT:n antamat penaltit kyseenalaistaa kuten USADAn casea epäillään? Samat Wadan säännöt takana.
Jos penaltti tulee niin ehkä oikeudenmukaista olisi Ason vaan vetää voittajan paikka "mustaksi" ja alkaa tulokset kakkosesta?

----------


## Yuggas

> Listataanpa huvin vuoksi tour- voittajat 1999-2005 jos Armstrongilta viedään jälkikäteen nämä:
> 
> 
> 2004: Andreas Klöden   Säälittävää
> 2005: Ivan Basso          Huvittavaa



Kumpiki ollu vähintään yhtä sekaisin kuin LA. Hurja juttu, jos niin huonolle ajajalle kuin Klödi lahjoitetaan kaikin tavoin ansaitsematon Tourin voitto.  :Sekaisin:

----------


## vetooo

Filippo Pozzato kertoo yhteistyöstä legendaarisen Dr. Michele Ferrarin kanssa.





> In an interview with Cycling Pro published on Monday, Pozzato said that he began working with Ferrari in June 2005, 10 days after the conclusion of that year’s Giro d’Italia. “I maintain that I’m not guilty of anything and so I have no problem in admitting to anyone who asks that I frequented Michele Ferrari,” he said.
> 
> Ferrari continued to be Pozzato’s sole trainer until the middle of 2008, in which time he won Milan-San Remo and Het Volk, although Pozzato said that he saw Ferrari on two further occasions between 2008 and 2010, when he was formally trained by Sandro Callari. Pozzato said that he had worked with a variety of other trainers over the years, including Luigi Cecchini and Aldo Sassi, but that Ferrari “was the best. Everybody knows that.”
> 
> Pozzato said that Ferrari’s fee was lower than the €40,000 per year reported in the Italian media. “Other trainers copy the programmes that he invented, and they don’t always do it well,” he said. “He has a training system that is different and more advanced than everything else. He radically changed my way of doing resistance climbs, for instance. I improved more in a few weeks with him than in six months with others.
> 
> “Others often wear you out with work. He knows how to dose work and above all recovery. At the highest level, that makes the difference.”



Koko juttu: Pozzato Details Ferrari Relationship | Cyclingnews.com

----------


## A R:nen

> Armstrong claims USADA’s action is unconstitutional and files for restraining order
> 
> _Armstrong had been told by USADA that he could either accept the proposed penalty of a lifetime ban and the loss of his seven Tour titles, or that he could contest those charges via an arbitration hearing._



Tämä yritys hyytyi heti alkuunsa muotosyihin, kirjelmä ei sen enempää pituutensa kuin tyylinsä puolesta kelvannut tuomioistuimelle. Saa toki vielä yrittää uudella versiolla, mutta tällä kierroksella Lancea benchslapattiin oikein kunnolla (lainaus oikeuden päätöksestä):

_Contrary to Armstrong's apparent belief, pleadings filed in the United States District Courts are not press releases, internet blogs, or pieces of investigative journalism. All parties, and their lawyers, are expected to comply with the rules of this Court, and face potential sanctions if they do not._

----------


## OMT

> _Contrary to Armstrong's apparent belief, pleadings filed in the United States District Courts are not press releases, internet blogs, or pieces of investigative journalism. All parties, and their lawyers, are expected to comply with the rules of this Court, and face potential sanctions if they do not._



Yleisen mielipiteen muokkaamiseen keskittynyt kampanja ei näköjään mene oikeudessa täydestä. Witch hunt sitä ja tätä. Kyseessä oli kuitenkin LA:n legal teamin laatima sepustus eli tästä voisi päätellä, että eväät ovat aika vähissä jos käsittelyyn mennään.

----------


## kuovipolku

A benchslap is when a judge humiliates an attorney, insults another judge, or reverses a lower court in a particularly demeaning manner. A judicial bitch slap, if you will.

bitch-slap v.
to slap someone with an open hand, esp. in an attempt to put them in their place or cause humiliation; from black English, slapping a person as a pimp would slap a prostitute; vulgar slang; bitch-slapped, bitch-slapping; also used figuratively

----------


## A R:nen

> Yleisen mielipiteen muokkaamiseen keskittynyt kampanja ei näköjään mene oikeudessa täydestä. Witch hunt sitä ja tätä. Kyseessä oli kuitenkin LA:n legal teamin laatima sepustus eli tästä voisi päätellä, että eväät ovat aika vähissä jos käsittelyyn mennään.



Kaipa siinä oltiin vähän kepillä jäätä -hengessä liikkeellä, ja ehkä tuon varsinainen tarkoitettu lukijakunta oli tosiaan muualla (minulle kyllä riitti jo alle kymmenen harvatekstisen sivun jälkeen). Mutta ei tuo vastaanotto tosiaan hyvää lupaa seuraavalle versiollekaan. Kysymys on kuitenkin perimmiltään prosessioikeuden yhden varsin keskeisen osan (välimiesmenettely) legitimiteetistä noin yleisesti, eli kieltotuomiosta voisi olla laajempiakin seurauksia myös urheiluoikeuden ulkopuolelle.

----------


## JuhoIlmari

Cofidis-pyöräilijä pidätetty: http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/Tour-py%C3%B6r%C3%A4ilij%C3%A4+Di+Gregorio+on+pid%C3%A4  tettyn%C3%A4/a1305582176418

----------


## Oppressor

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ferr...us-postal-case

Jahhans, poijjaat joutuu siirtymään tavallisiin lääkintätehtäviin

----------


## pirtti

Cofidiksen lausunto: https://p.twimg.com/AxcxG0oCIAAciwk.jpg:large
Vapaa suomennos ja tiivistelmä: annettiin sille potkut, tiimin osalta kisa jatkuu.

Astanan lausunto: http://www.proteam-astana.com/en/new...rest-statement
Vapaa suomennos ja tiivistelmä: ei ole enää meillä töissä.

----------


## OJ

Onpas sakea savu ihan ilman tulta.

----------


## OMT

According to Armstrong's own attorney, this judgement is a severe blow to Armstrong's chances of retaining his Tour de France titles.

_Why? Because Armstrong's attorney said in the lawsuit that Armstrong is "certain to lose" if he tries to fight the USADA charges by proceeding to an arbitration hearing. Not surprisingly, this startling admission was not supported by the concession that Armstrong would lose because the evidence that the USADA has amassed against him is irrefutable._

----------


## vetooo

Hyytyykö hymy viimein, Dr. Michele Ferrari? Äijä on legenda.



Ferrari, Del Moral And Marti Banned For Life In US Postal Case | Cyclingnews.com

----------


## Eepu

Tässä sitä taas ollaan, pikku hiljaa alkaa taas tuntua ettei niitä mäkiä poljeta pelkällä aamupuurolla ja voisilmällä kuten eräs kansallisen tason pyöräilijä ystäväni sanoi hyljättyään koko lajin 20 vuoden uran päätyttyä. En tykkää ollenkaan, en todellakaan. Syvää myötähäpeää tuntien, koko huippu-urheilu on saastunut, urheilun tilalle on tullut ahneus.

----------


## Rommeli

Olisiko mahdollista edes hieman kuvailla suomeksi noita linkkejä ja poimintoja teksteistä?

----------


## petri ok

> Olisiko mahdollista edes hieman kuvailla suomeksi noita linkkejä ja poimintoja teksteistä?



Hyvin lyhyesti: USADA (jenkkilÄn Antidopingtoimikunta tms.) on nostanut jutun LAnce Armstrongia, Johan Bruyneeliä ja Celayta vastaan. USPostalin aikaisesta douppauksesta. Samaan juttuun liittyen Ferrari, Luis Garcia Del Moral (konsultoiva lekuri) ja Jose "Pepe" Marti (pyöräilyvalmentaja) ovat hyväksyneet päätöksen elinikäisestä kiellosta toimia WADAn alaisissa lajeissa. Näistä Ferrari on jo saanut saman tuomion Italiassa. Del Moral toimi USPostalissa 1999-2003 ja auttoi tallin jÄseniÄ hankkimaan ja käyttämään kiellettyjÄ aineita. Marti taas toimi USPostalissa, Discoverissa ja *Astana*ssa Bruyneelin apuna ja toimitti kiellettyjÄ aineita tallille.

Lance Armstrong, JOhan Bruyneel ja tri Pedro Celaya ovat taasen joko vaatineet asian käsittelyä välimiesmenettelyssä tai pyytäneet viiden päivän lisäaikaa. Armstrong taas on yrittÄnyt estää koko jutun käsittelyn liittovaltion oikeuslaitoksen kautta, ainakin vielÄ epäonnistuen.

DiGregorion osalta löytyy suomen mediasta kattavaa matskua.

PS. auttaako yhtäÄn...

EDIT: VäittävÄt myös, että LA häviäisi juttunsa, jos se menisi välimiesmenettelyyn.

----------


## Leopejo

> Hyytyykö hymy viimein, Dr. Michele Ferrari? Äijä on legenda.



En usko, että USADA:n antama tuomio muuttaisi järisyttävästi Ferrarin elämää.

----------


## pulmark

> En usko, että USADA:n antama tuomio muuttaisi järisyttävästi Ferrarin elämää.



Käsittääkseni tuo tuomio kumminkin hankaloittaa jonkin verran ainakin ns. julkista toimintaa. Kaikille niille urheilijoille, jotka ovat yhteydessä Ferrariin, taitaa tulla USADA:n tuomion seurauksena automaattisesti kilpailukielto. Rahansiirrot, tapaamiset ja muun kaltainen yhteydenpito on siis tehtävä salaisesti.

En sitten tiedä miten kävisi siviilioikeudessa sellainen tilanne, jossa urheilija esim. vilpittömästi saa Ferrarilta laastarin sormeen tulleen haavan vuoksi. Ei kai Ferraria voi estää harjoittamasta normaalia lääkärin toimintaa vaikka se kohdistuu urheilijoihin. Samoin miten lienee sitten ns. "perhetuttujen tapaamiset" tai tapaamiset kilpailujen yhteydessä ? Tuskin Ferrarille voidaan antaa seuraamiskieltoa kilpailuihin liittyen ja miten yleensäkin Ferrarin ja urheilijoiden välistä toimintaa pystytään valvomaan ?

----------


## Poursuivant

Ilmeisesti (?) eilinen Di Gregorio -case on aiheuttanut hieman säpinää testaajissa: AC kirjoitti FB-päivityksekseen seuraavaa: 

"Ayer  10 de la noche,control antidoping de la UCI.Hoy a las 6:30 de la mañana  control antidoping de la WADA,falta alguien??? / Yesterday, 10 pm, UCI  antidoping control. Today, 6:30 am, WADA antidoping control. Is missing  someone???"

----------


## Oppressor

> Käsittääkseni tuo tuomio kumminkin hankaloittaa jonkin verran ainakin ns. julkista toimintaa. Kaikille niille urheilijoille, jotka ovat yhteydessä Ferrariin, taitaa tulla USADA:n tuomion seurauksena automaattisesti kilpailukielto. Rahansiirrot, tapaamiset ja muun kaltainen yhteydenpito on siis tehtävä salaisesti.
> 
> En sitten tiedä miten kävisi siviilioikeudessa sellainen tilanne, jossa urheilija esim. vilpittömästi saa Ferrarilta laastarin sormeen tulleen haavan vuoksi. Ei kai Ferraria voi estää harjoittamasta normaalia lääkärin toimintaa vaikka se kohdistuu urheilijoihin. Samoin miten lienee sitten ns. "perhetuttujen tapaamiset" tai tapaamiset kilpailujen yhteydessä ? Tuskin Ferrarille voidaan antaa seuraamiskieltoa kilpailuihin liittyen ja miten yleensäkin Ferrarin ja urheilijoiden välistä toimintaa pystytään valvomaan ?



Antidopingtoimikunnan sivuilta
"Henkilö, joka on määrätty urheilun toimintakieltoon, ei voi toimia tämän antidopingsäännöstön piiriin kuuluvan urheilujärjestön tai muun säännöstön noudattamiseen sitoutuneen yhteisön eikä näiden määräysvallassa olevan yhteisön hallintotehtävissä, toimitsijana, valmentajana, lääkärinä tai muuna tukihenkilönä eikä toimia säännöstön noudattamiseen sitoutuneen urheilijan henkilökohtaisena valmentajana, lääkärinä tai muuna tukihenkilönä."

----------


## Rommeli

> Ei onnistu Armstrongin 1999-2004 Tour-voittojen vieminen. Riis tunnusti 2007 käyttäneensä dopingia voittaessaan Ranskan ympäriajon 1996. ASO yritti poistaa Riisin Tour-voittajien listalta, mutta WADA:n säännöt eivät mahdollistaneet sitä, koska vanhenemisaika on 8 vuotta.



Noinhan se tosiaan säännöissä sanotaan.

Suora lainaus Suomen antidopingsäännöstöstä, joka pohjautuu suoraan maailman antidopingsäännöstöön:

_"Urheilijan tai muun henkilön dopingrikkomuksen tutkintaa ja käsittelyä ei voida aloittaa, jos siitä, kun dopingrikkomuksen perustellusti väitetään tapahtuneen, on kulunut vähintään kahdeksan (8) vuotta."

_Onko jenkeillä siis tässäkin joku täysin oma systeeminsä vai millä perusteilla noita 90-luvun ja 2000-luvun alun juttuja vielä voidaan kaivella? Jatkuvasti on kuitenkin toitotettu kaikkien seitsemän TdF-voiton mitätöimistä.

Edit. Sama lause löytyy myös WADAn säännöstöstä ja samaa paperia noudattaa käsittääkseni myös USADA.

----------


## asb

> En sitten tiedä miten kävisi siviilioikeudessa sellainen tilanne, jossa urheilija esim. vilpittömästi saa Ferrarilta laastarin sormeen tulleen haavan vuoksi. Ei kai Ferraria voi estää harjoittamasta normaalia lääkärin toimintaa vaikka se kohdistuu urheilijoihin. Samoin miten lienee sitten ns. "perhetuttujen tapaamiset" tai tapaamiset kilpailujen yhteydessä ? Tuskin Ferrarille voidaan antaa seuraamiskieltoa kilpailuihin liittyen ja miten yleensäkin Ferrarin ja urheilijoiden välistä toimintaa pystytään valvomaan ?



Oon tästä kirjoittanut aiemminkin tähän topicciin. Asian ymmärtämistä auttaa, kun tajuaa että Ferrarin kanssa operointi on sopimusrikkomus ja sopimus, joka on kyseessä, on UCI:n kilpailulisenssi. Jos et ole kilpapyöräilijä, saat vaikka nussia Ferraria, eikä siitä tule sanktioita (paitti Neuvostoliitossa ja Ugandassa).

----------


## Indurain

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/muutlajit/...483277961.html

----------


## pulmark

> Oon tästä kirjoittanut aiemminkin tähän topicciin. Asian ymmärtämistä auttaa, kun tajuaa että Ferrarin kanssa operointi on sopimusrikkomus ja sopimus, joka on kyseessä, on UCI:n kilpailulisenssi. Jos et ole kilpapyöräilijä, saat vaikka nussia Ferraria, eikä siitä tule sanktioita (paitti Neuvostoliitossa ja Ugandassa).



Minä olen ymmärtänyt asian niin, että sopimus jota rikotaan olemalla tekemisissä Ferrarin kanssa on WADA:n World Anti-Doping Code, jonka ovat sitten hyväksyneet kansainväliset ja kansalliset lajiliitot sekä muut organisaatiot. Toisin sanoen USADA:n langettama tuomio ulottuu myös muihin lajeihin kuin kilpapyöräilyyn ja on voimassa yleisesti eikä vain USA. NHL taitaa olla yksi niistä organisaatioista, joka ei tuota WADA:n sopimusta ole hyväksynyt.

----------


## vetooo

Menee vähän ohi aiheen, mutta NHL-pelaajia testataan sentään olympialaisten alla (NHL-pelaajat ovat osallistuneet olympialaisiin vuodesta 1998 lähtien). Jääkiekkoilijat voivat joutua dopingtesteihin myös kv. jääkiekkoliiton alaisissa turnauksissa (ts. MM-kisoissa). NHL:llä ei ole käytössä minkäälaista testausjärjestelmää.

Ei ole mikään ihme, että NHL-pelaajia on kärynnyt olympialaisten aikoihin:

Lubomir Visnovsky (Slovakia), 2010: Slovakian NHL-puolustaja kärähti dopingista | Yle Urheilu | yle.fi
Bryan Berard (USA), 2006: USA Hockey Athlete Accepts Two Year Suspension For Doping Violation | USADA.org
Jose Theodore (Kanada), 2006: Theodore tests positive, blames result on Propecia - NHL - ESPN

----------


## A R:nen

> Minä olen ymmärtänyt asian niin, että sopimus jota rikotaan olemalla tekemisissä Ferrarin kanssa on WADA:n World Anti-Doping Code, jonka ovat sitten hyväksyneet kansainväliset ja kansalliset lajiliitot sekä muut organisaatiot. Toisin sanoen USADA:n langettama tuomio ulottuu myös muihin lajeihin kuin kilpapyöräilyyn ja on voimassa yleisesti eikä vain USA. NHL taitaa olla yksi niistä organisaatioista, joka ei tuota WADA:n sopimusta ole hyväksynyt.



Se sopimus on kylläkin kilpailulisenssi ihan kuten asb kirjoitti. Nuo antidopingsäännöstöt ovat yksi osa tuota sopimusta siinä missä kilpailusäännötkin (ja välityssopimus eli urheilun omien toimielinten eikä yleisten tuomioistuinten toimivalta riita-asioissa).

----------


## petri ok

Armstrongille myönnetty 30 päivää armonaikaa vastata USADAn vaatimuksiin.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/arms...nsion-by-usada

----------


## vetooo

Tuota tuota, jos ja kun Armstrong vastaa USADA:n vaatimuksiin, mikä taho käsittelee jutun? Siirtääkö USADA käsittelyn eteenpäin vai mitä tässä tapahtuu. Jostain luin, että Armstrongin ja Bruyneelin kohdalla siirryttäisiin välimieskäsittelyyn. petriok on tämän alan asiantuntija, joten annan hänen - ja miksei muidenkin - vastata.

----------


## pulmark

> Se sopimus on kylläkin kilpailulisenssi ihan kuten asb kirjoitti. Nuo antidopingsäännöstöt ovat yksi osa tuota sopimusta siinä missä kilpailusäännötkin (ja välityssopimus eli urheilun omien toimielinten eikä yleisten tuomioistuinten toimivalta riita-asioissa).



Pitää paikkaansa, kilpailulisenssi ei kuitenkaan ole ainoa sopimus, jonka perusteella voi kuulua anti-dopingsäännöstöjen piiriin. Varsinaisten kilpailulisenssin haltijoiden lisäksi andi-dopingsäännöstöjen piiriin kuuluvat myös muut henkilöt, kuten urheilujärjestöjen jäsenet ja urheilijoiden tukihenkilöt, jotka ovat sitoutuneet noudattamaan anti-dopingsäännöstöjä joko erillisellä sopimuksella tai järjestöjensä kautta:

http://www.antidoping.fi/view.cfm?pa...0-381E8CF35335

Kari-Pekka Kyröllä, Pirkka Mäkelällä tai tohtori Ferrarilla tuskin on kilpailulisenssiä, heidät on kuitenkin tuomittu anti-dopingsäännöstöjen perusteella ns. toimitsijakieltoon.

----------


## A R:nen

Toki, ja lisenssejä on pyöräilyssäkin kilpailijoiden lisäksi melkein parillekymmenelle muullekin henkilöryhmälle, eli sikäli _kilpailu_lisenssi oli vähän epätarkasti sanottu.

----------


## Leopejo

> Käsittääkseni tuo tuomio kumminkin hankaloittaa jonkin verran ainakin ns. julkista toimintaa. Kaikille niille urheilijoille, jotka ovat yhteydessä Ferrariin, taitaa tulla USADA:n tuomion seurauksena automaattisesti kilpailukielto. Rahansiirrot, tapaamiset ja muun kaltainen yhteydenpito on siis tehtävä salaisesti.



Pointtini oli enemmänkin se, että Ferrari on juo tuomittu ja "kilpailukiellossa", ainakin Italiassa. Mutta tämä ei estä häntä operoimasta pyöräilymaailmassa, salaisesti kuten sanot. Esim. Pozzato, Scarponi, Visconti olisivat hänen asiakkaitaan. Joku minua asiantuntevampi voinee selvittää mitä kaikkia tuomioita ja kieltoja hänellä jo on Italiassa ja/yai maailmanlajuisesti.

USADA:n tuomiota enemmän häntä pelottanee Italiassa käynnissä oleva rikostutkimus.

----------


## viller

Di Gregorion syytteet liittyvät mm. glukoosin injektointiin joka nykyään on kiellettyä.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/...86B0MU20120712

----------


## petri ok

> Tuota tuota, jos ja kun Armstrong vastaa USADA:n vaatimuksiin, mikä taho käsittelee jutun? Siirtääkö USADA käsittelyn eteenpäin vai mitä tässä tapahtuu. Jostain luin, että Armstrongin ja Bruyneelin kohdalla siirryttäisiin välimieskäsittelyyn.



1. Asia siirtyy American Arbitration Association käsittelyyn 
Aikalailla samoinhan tapahtui Contadorin tapauksessa, jossa RFEC antoi ensin jonkun päätöksen, jonka tuomari sitten kumosi. Kaiketi saman tyyppinen välimiesmenettely.

2. WADA sääntöjen 8 vuoden vanhenemissääntökin on ainakin kertaalleen murrettu maratoonari Eddy Hellebuyk´n tapauksessa, jossa hänen voitiin osoittaa syyllistyneen väärään valaan. Nousee siis mieleen tuo Lancen aikoinaan antama positiivinen D-näyte 1999, voisiko se muuttaa asian, toisaalta LA ei ole koskaan antanut valaehtoista lausuntoa AAA:lle.

3. WADA edellyttää, että Armstron jutussa langetettuja toimitsijakieltoja tulee noudattaa maailmanlaajuisesti, vaikka yllätys yllätys MacKvaakku selittää, etteivÄt he voi puuttua lisensittömien kavereiden toimintaan

----------


## Viineri

> Di Gregorion syytteet liittyvät mm. glukoosin injektointiin joka nykyään on kiellettyä.
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/...86B0MU20120712



Osaako joku kertoa miksi Di.. on ruiskutellut otsoonia elimistöönsä?

----------


## --+MM+--

Nopea haku:

"           Periaatteessa otsoni voisi olla ihanteellinen suorituskyvyn parantaja            monenkin tekijän johdosta. Vahvana hapettimena otsoni aiheuttaa            veressä punasolujen pinnoilla fosfolipidien           peroksidaatiota. Tämä katkaisee            lipidiketjuja ja aiheuttaa solukalvon pehmenemistä, johon liittyy            negatiivisen varauksen kasvaminen solukalvon pinnalla. Näin veren            viskositeetti pienenee. Punasolujen lisääntynyt läpäisevyys sallii            suuremman happimäärän diffuusion solukalvon läpi, jolloin kudokset            saavat enemmän happea (Verrazzo            ym. 1995, Giunta ym. 2001)"
 jne.

µ

----------


## OMT

Kai niillä jotain kättä pidempää on huhujen mukaan.

USADA has 38 Armstrong blood samples from 2008 to 2012

_Blood is at the heart of the USADA's case against Lance Armstrong, specifically 38 blood samples taken from 2008 to 2012, in the custody of the USADA, and which are said to show suspicious fluctuations, an American newspaper reported._

----------


## Rommeli

> Kai niillä jotain kättä pidempää on huhujen mukaan.
> 
> USADA has 38 Armstrong blood samples from 2008 to 2012
> 
> _Blood is at the heart of the USADA's case against Lance Armstrong, specifically 38 blood samples taken from 2008 to 2012, in the custody of the USADA, and which are said to show suspicious fluctuations, an American newspaper reported._



Niin no tuossa tekstissä ei ainakaan mitään maata järisyttäviä todisteita esitellä. Ensin siteerataan lehteä (New York Daily News) ja sen jälkeen periaatteessa ammutaan teoria alas. No saattaahan siellä toki muutakin todistetta olla...

----------


## vetooo

Dr. Michele Ferrari ei ole saanut viralliselta taholta ilmoitusta elinikäisestä toimitsijakiellosta. Hän myös kiistää kaikki US Postaliin liittyvät dopingsyytökset - "mitään en ole ikinä nähnyt"





> Two days after he was handed a lifetime ban from sport, controversial doctor Michele Ferrari has claimed that he didn’t receive any official notification from the US Anti Doping Agency about a case, and disputed several elements.
> 
> “As of today, I personally have NOT received any official communication concerning a USADA case against me,” he wrote online.
> 
> “I am now learning from the media that the USADA has issued a "lifetime ban" against the undersigned, Del Moral and Martí; moreover, it appears the parties have also accepted this punishment!”
> 
> *Doctor claims he’s completely innocent*
> 
> Ferrari has denied several of USADA’s charges against him, saying that the statement that mixing olive oil with testosterone will facilitate or conceal the use of the substance is ‘simply risible’. He denies telling the US Postal Service team that injecting EPO intravenously rather than subcutaneously would clear quicker from the system, thus helping evade controls; speaking of the half life of the product, he said that ‘this information appears on the therapeutic indications booklet inside the package. Surely there was no need for Dr. Ferrari to advise on what everyone already knew.’
> ...



USADA rejects Ferrari’s claim that he wasn’t notified about doping case

----------


## Also R

Dr Michele Ferrari sanoi samassa yhteydessä, että oliiviöljycocktail on legendaa.  Tuo 'wrote online' viittaa näihin sivuihin
http://www.53x12.com/do/show?page=article&id=116
http://www.53x12.com/do/show?page=article&id=117

Tässä on vielä Tourin ensimmäisen viikon tiivistelmä
http://www.53x12.com/do/show?page=indepth.view&id=131

----------


## ussaf

> Niin no tuossa tekstissä ei ainakaan mitään maata järisyttäviä todisteita esitellä. Ensin siteerataan lehteä (New York Daily News) ja sen jälkeen periaatteessa ammutaan teoria alas. No saattaahan siellä toki muutakin todistetta olla...



No emmäänytiä

----------


## Rommeli

> No emmäänytiä



  Pakko myöntää, etten ymmärrä noista yhtään mitään. Voivat olla hyvinkin poikkeuksellisia tai sitten eivät. Toisaalta kyseisen Tourin aikana Wadan epäilykset veren manipuloinnista Lancen suhteen eivät olleet kovin korkeat. Samaa tasoa esimerkiksi Evansin kanssa ja epäilyttävämpiä oli iso liuta, joista voisi mainita nimeltä ainakin kyseisen Tourin voittajan Contadorin ja tulevan voittajan Wigginsin.

----------


## petri ok

Tossa USADAn jutussa suurin mielenkiinto on toki kohdistunut Lance Armstrongiin, mutta lajin kannalta paljon paljon järisyttävämpää pitäisi olla JOhan Bruyneelin juttu. Kaveri on kuitenkin tälläkin hetkellä RadioSchackin tallipomo ja omistaja. Jos hänen syytteensä johtavat johonkin, niin mitkä ovat vaikutukset myös Astanaan ja koko lajiin. Tulee mieleen joku Festina.

Joka tapauksessa Bruyneel kiistää syytteet ja hänen osaltaan juttu siirtyy AAA:n käsittelyyn

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/bruy...-usada-charges

----------


## vetooo

> Tossa USADAn jutussa suurin mielenkiinto on toki kohdistunut Lance Armstrongiin, mutta lajin kannalta paljon paljon järisyttävämpää pitäisi olla JOhan Bruyneelin juttu. Kaveri on kuitenkin tälläkin hetkellä RadioSchackin tallipomo ja omistaja. Jos hänen syytteensä johtavat johonkin, niin mitkä ovat vaikutukset myös Astanaan ja koko lajiin. Tulee mieleen joku Festina.
> 
> Joka tapauksessa Bruyneel kiistää syytteet ja hänen osaltaan juttu siirtyy AAA:n käsittelyyn
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/bruy...-usada-charges



RadioShack-tallia pyörittävän Leopard s.a.n omistaja on Flavio Becca.





> LEOPARD s.a. is the managing company behind the RADIOSHACK NISSAN TREK WorldTour cycling team. Mr Flavio Becca, a Luxembourg entrepeneur of many successful companies, most notably in real estate, owns the company.



Leopard | RADIOSHACK NISSAN TREK

EDIT: Quote ja linkki korjattu.

----------


## vetooo

Bradley Wiggins harkitsee julkaisevansa veriarvonsa. Vielä kun saataisiin Wigginsin SRM-tiedot tiskiin, niin sitten alkaisi olla pientä läpinäkyvyyttä. En oikein ymmärrä, miksei näitä SRM-tietoja ja veriarvoja voitaisi julkaista kauttaaltaan. Toki, on muistettava, että veriarvojen julkaisu mennee yksityisyysasioiden puolelle.

Bradley Wiggins mulls releasing blood data to bolster clean-racing argument

----------


## petri ok

> RadioShack-tallia pyörittävän Leopard s.a.n omistaja on Flavio Becca.
> 
> Leopard | RADIOSHACK NISSAN TREK
> 
> EDIT: Quote ja linkki korjattu.



Joo tallin lisenssin haltija on Leopard s.a.
Toisaalta 



> 5 September 2011 – As announced earlier today, CSE Pro Cycling LLC is  proud to announce that RadioShack and Nissan are joining the  Leopard-Trek World Tour Team as sponsors for the 2012 and 2013 seasons.  The team will hold a license in Luxembourg and be named the  RadioShack-Nissan-Trek Professional Cycling Team.  All marketing  operations will be operated out of Austin, Texas by *CSE Pro Cycling LLC*.  All sporting operations will be managed by *Johan Bruyneel Sports  Management* in both Belgium and Luxembourg.



Tallin markkinointia hoidetaan Austinista Teksasista käsin *CSE Pro Cycling LLC* (omistajia lienee ainakin LA ja JB), urheilupuolen hoitajana toimii *Johan Bruyneel Sports  Management*. 

Eli otapa siitä selvää, kuka omistaa mitäkin.

Aikoinaan, kun Bruyneel lähti Astanasta, lisenssinhaltija huomasi, että kaikki tallin omaisuus nettiosoitetta myöten kuului JBSM:lle.

----------


## vetooo

Lance Armstrongin kuulustelupäiväksi on varmistunut 10. elokuuta.





> The  United States district court in Austin, Texas has set a date for the  hearing in relation to an application lodged by Lance Armstrong and his  legal team on July 9th. 
> 
> The complaint was made against the investigation being carried out by  the US Anti Doping Agency, claiming that investigation is  unconstitutional and that it is the result of an eight-year vendetta  against him.
> 
> District court judge Sam Sparks has ruled that the hearing will take  place on August 10th, starting 2pm. He has however stated that he feels a  conclusion will not be reached by the end of a deadline imposed by  USADA on July 11th.



Texas court will hear Armstrong vs USADA case on August 10th

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Aivan selväähän se on että kaikki huiput douppasi silloin mukaanlukien Armstrong.
Doping-säännöstö ja prosessit on luotu yksinkertaisiin tilanteisiin joissa näyte on joko positiivinen taikka negatiivinen.

Verratuna kaikkeen muuhun oikeudenkäyntiin USADA:n prosessia voisi enemmänkin verrata siihen että kun syyllinen on tiedossa niin kyllä syytteetkin keksitään. Amerikkalaisessa oikeudenkäytössä on näyttövelvollisuus syyttäjällä, mutta USADA:n tapauksessa näyttövelvollisuus onkin Amstrongilla.

En tiedä mikä olisi oikeudenmukaista, mutta pianhan sitä uutta tietoa tulee. Vaikea on kuitenkin kuvitella että esimerkiksi Iso George olisi laverrellut.

----------


## StantheMan

Frank!   Seuraava

----------


## vetooo

Cyclingnewsin juttu F. Schleckin kärystä: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/uci-...tour-de-france

Tuossa jutussa ei mainita, mutta Frank maksoi aikoinaan tohtori Fuentesille 7000 euroa harjoitusohjemista.

----------


## X-Caliber

> Frank!   Seuraava



http://news.yahoo.com/former-podium-...pt.html?_esi=1

----------


## Jousi

vetooo ! 

Sikarihymiö, kiitos!  :Hymy:

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Mitä hyötyä diureeteista on Tourilla. Kuivuminenhan on muutenkin uhkaamassa kun urheillaan noin kamalan monena päivänä peräkkäin.

----------


## Lasol

> Mitä hyötyä diureeteista on Tourilla. Kuivuminenhan on muutenkin uhkaamassa kun urheillaan noin kamalan monena päivänä peräkkäin.



Nopeuttaa aineenvaihduntaa eli muut ei-hyväksytyt aineet ei näy.

----------


## Jan

> Mitä hyötyä diureeteista on Tourilla. Kuivuminenhan on muutenkin uhkaamassa kun urheillaan noin kamalan monena päivänä peräkkäin.



Peiteaineita yleensä.

----------


## A R:nen

Mitäs noilla peiteaineilla muuten nykyään yleisimmin mahdetaan yrittää peittää? Tuo AFP:n uutisen painonpudotusteoria tosiaan kuulostaisi paremmin johonkin painiin tai nyrkkeilyyn sopivalta.

----------


## Lasol

> Mitäs noilla peiteaineilla muuten nykyään yleisimmin mahdetaan yrittää peittää?



EPO (+CERA), testo, kasvuhormoni (HGH) jne.

----------


## Jan

JB kiroaa varmaan: tunarit! Eka käry JB joukkueille? Ja heti kun herra itse on Mallorcalla eikä puikoissa.... Amatöörit!

----------


## Salla

> Frank!   Seuraava



No johan tärähti... Juuri luin uutista. 

Mitenhän Selinit tän kestävät? Itse pidin Frankkia sellaisena joka viimeeksi nyt sortuisi kielletyihin aineisiin. Mitähän tuumii velipoika? Häpeää kovasti ja pussi päässä kävelee.. Tätäkö se oli mitä joko nuorempi tai vanhempi Selin kertoi että Schleckit saattaisi lopettaa nuorena.. Nolosti loppuu jos nyt loppuu.

----------


## Mikvana

Eikö nuo ikinä opi?! Hyvä, että noita tulee. Saadaan vilpillä menijät kiinni.  Mutta vetävät lokaan tämän hienon lajin. Harrastajana saa taas töissä kuulla, kuinka pyöräily on doupattu laji. Proista harrastajiin!  :Irvistys: 
En kyllä Hoikan veljeksistä olis uskonut.

----------


## vakevves

> EPO (+CERA), testo, kasvuhormoni (HGH) jne.



Tuntuu loogiselta. Hoikan tapauksessa ei ole tarvetta pudottaa painoa, vaan vaihtaa kehon nesteitä puhtaampaan suuntaan.

----------


## petri ok

Hyvä vaan, että jäävät pkeleet kiinni. MikäköhÄn on selitys? Pihvi? Toivon mukaan ei tule samanlaista farssia kuin Clentadorin tapauksesta.

Entä pikkubroidi? Tais olla hyvä, ettei ollut Tourilla.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

No nyt Andy joutuu sitten ihan tosissaan vierottautumaan veljestään.

----------


## Vandit

> Hyvä vaan, että jäävät pkeleet kiinni. MikäköhÄn on selitys? Pihvi? Toivon mukaan ei tule samanlaista farssia kuin Clentadorin tapauksesta.



Vaikutti uutisen perusteella niin epämääräiseltä tapaukselta että varmaan taas helvetin kiinnostavaa joopas-eipäs vääntöä luvassa. Noh, Fränkin taso nyt ei muutenkaan häikäise doupeista riippumatta niin ihan sama sinänsä...

----------


## Deve

Ois nyt ees kärynny sitten jostain kunnon aineesta sen jälkeen kun on soolonnut 100km vuorilla yksin voittoon, mut ei niin että otat minuuttitolkulla takkiin tempossa ja vuorilla, ja oot +10min GC:ssä. Melkoinen fail.

----------


## Vandit

> Ois nyt ees kärynny sitten jostain kunnon aineesta sen jälkeen kun on soolonnut 100km vuorilla yksin voittoon, mut ei niin että otat minuuttitolkulla takkiin tempossa ja vuorilla, ja oot +10min GC:ssä. Melkoinen fail.



Tämä. Respectini Floyd Landisin legendaarista tour-etappi- "voittoa" kohtaan on huomattavasti korkeampi kuin tällaisille Fränkin kaltaisille munattomille perässäpiikittelijöille.

----------


## Lasol

> Tämä. Respectini Floyd Landisin legendaarista tour-etappi- "voittoa" kohtaan on huomattavasti korkeampi kuin tällaisille Fränkin kaltaisille munattomille perässäpiikittelijöille.



Mitä se kertoo että kokonaiskilpailussa 12. sijalla ollut jää kiinni? Senkö että ne sen yläpuolella on puhtaita jokainen?

Veikkaan että Landis tiesi jäävänsä kiinni, ajatteli että on elämän ainoa sauma keltapaitaan champs elyseellä. Muistaakseni silloisessa tourissa joka etapin voittanut sekä kokonaiskilpailun johtaja plus pari randomia testattiin per etappi (voi olla jotain lisääkin). Kuitenkin Landis oli etapilla niin ylivoimainen ettei muista irtiotossa olleista ollut voittokamppailuun. Pereirolla oli keltapaita ton etapin jälkeen.

En muuten tohon Landisin tapaukseen syventyisi, mutta nämä kaksi ovat melkolailla erilaisia tapauksia mielestäni. Landis tiesi 90% varmuudella jäävänsä kiinni, Frank yritti peitellä parhaansa mukaan. Jos haluutte antaa respektiä sille että tahalleen satsitetaan ja testitulokset (aina) tulevat jälkijunassa ja Landiskin oli jo ehtinyt tuulettaa voittajana. Itse en anna rispektiä kummallekkaan tapaukselle.

----------


## Poursuivant

> Hyvä vaan, että jäävät pkeleet kiinni. MikäköhÄn on selitys? Pihvi? Toivon mukaan ei tule samanlaista farssia kuin Clentadorin tapauksesta.
> 
> Entä pikkubroidi? Tais olla hyvä, ettei ollut Tourilla.



Taisi tosiaankin olla hyvä, ettei ollut Tourilla. Ei ainakaan jäänyt kiinni. JB:n kelkka ön sellainen, ettei hyvää seuraa.

----------


## Pyöräpummi

"Every drop counts", vai miten se meni?

Miksi yleensä palkataan ajureita jotka eivät osaa doupata niin että ei jää kiinni?
Vai onko se lääkärin vika?
***tanan tunarit!

----------


## MV

> Miksi yleensä palkataan ajureita jotka eivät osaa doupata niin että ei jää kiinni?
> Vai onko se lääkärin vika?



Eri aineiden vaikutuksia kolmiviikkoisen kestävyysurheilutapahtuman aikana on kohtalaisen hankala tutkia. Varsinkin niitä harvinaisempia sivuvaikutuksia. Vuodessa tuollaisen ajaa noin 500-600 henkeä. Jos testi näkyy positiivisena kolmannella viikolla vaikkapa yhdellä kymmenestä tuhannesta, tämän todennäköisyyden estimoimiseksi tarvittaisiin parinkymmenen vuoden GT:t. Siksi käyttö on pohjimmiltaan aina typerä mutta tietoinen riski.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Jaahas, Fränk on ilmeisesti myrkytyksen uhri. Jos myös B-näyte on positiivinen hän aikoo tehdä poliisiilmoituksen. Eli farssi alkaa taas.

----------


## BONK

Piikittävät talonmiehet ja sabotöörit ovat ehtymätön luonnonvara...

----------


## ussaf

> EPO (+CERA), testo, kasvuhormoni (HGH) jne.



Ja oman veren tankkaus. Piti saada a) pussi uutta verta sisään, olihan eilen virallinen refill-day; ja b) OFF-score, retikulosyytit eli punasolujen esiasteet sekä HB sellaiselle tasolle, että veripassi ei lavertele tankkauksesta. Tässä joudutaan kai läträämään sekä plasmalla, suolaliuoksella että punasoluilla. Xipamide on nesteenpoistaja, ehkä se hyödyttää tuossa nk. tasoittelussa.

CN:n clinicillä ovat jotkut farmakologiaa paremmin tuntevat huomauttaneet, että ko. aine ei ole diureettina erityisen tehokas ja että sillä on pitkä havaintoikkuna. Minen tästä osaa juuta tai jaata. Mutta tahtoo sanoa, että vähän omituinen valinta vähintään, samassa sarjassa AC:n Clenin kanssa.

Jos tästä jotain voi päätellä, niin 

1) Slekkien brändäys on onnistunut. Mitäpä me hyvin tunnetuista maksuista Fuentesille, ei ne pojat ainakaan. Joskus tekee mieli kysyä, notta liekö tekemistä ihon värin kanssa? Välimerellähän ne huijarit asuu, eiks?

2) JB:n ja LA:n kelkasta ei kande lähteä.

----------


## leecher

Voi voi, enpä olisi uskonut. Siinä otti taas ammattipyöräilyn maine osumaa oikein kunnolla. Onkohan tuolla kärjessä yhtään puhdasta kuskia? Eipä taida olla ...

----------


## buhvalo

Melko paska on Frankin perustaso, jos näin heikkoihin suorituksiin tarttee mennä jo lääkekaapille. Kunnon saippua-ja hammastahnaoopperaa odotettavissa.

----------


## VesaP

Onneksi tämä tapahtui ranskassa ei-espanjalaiselle kuskille joten tuskin tästä samanlaista showta tulee mikä Clentadorin tapauksessa. Mutta joo, karua silti. Ja ei kait tää ollut eka JB:n tiimiläisen käry. Eikös se kiinalainen jonka nimeä en muista kärynyt pari vuotta sitten clenbuterolista. Sai 2v kisakiellon samantien. Ei ollut samanlaista lakimiesarmeijaa käytössä mitä espanjan pihvimiehellä.

Mutkin eilen myrkytettiin lenkin sijasta helvetillisen isolla ravintolamättöillallisella. Ja nyt maha pömpöttää! I HAVE BEEN POISONED!!! Mitään en muuta ole syönyt kuin salaattia!!!!!

----------


## Antti Salonen

> Ois nyt ees kärynny sitten jostain kunnon aineesta sen jälkeen kun on soolonnut 100km vuorilla yksin voittoon, mut ei niin että otat minuuttitolkulla takkiin tempossa ja vuorilla, ja oot +10min GC:ssä. Melkoinen fail.



Tai sitten yhdellä kärkimiehistä kävi vain moka yhden aineen annostuksen kanssa. En tiedä olenko liian kyyninen, mutta uskoakseni Fränkillä ja muilla huippuajajilla on käytössä olennaisesti samanlainen cocktail, jossa on kyllä mukana myös ns. kunnon aineet. Landisin tapaus on toki vähän erilainen, ja mies joko tiesi jäävänsä kiinni tai sitten todellisuudentaju oli hämärtynyt.

----------


## kolistelija

> Melko paska on Frankin perustaso, jos näin heikkoihin suorituksiin tarttee mennä jo lääkekaapille. Kunnon saippua-ja hammastahnaoopperaa odotettavissa.



Kyllähän sitä on joskus tullut miettineeksi että onkohan oikeasti näin?
Ei taida olla palstalaisia sisäpiirissä jotka olisivat itse ajaneet huipputasolla tai jotka muuten vain voisivat kertoa millainen kondis 100% satsittomalla voi olla.

Tämän vuoden Touria katselles tulee kyllä väkisinkin sellainen fiilis, että tavaran käyttö on ainakin vähentynyt hurjan paljon jo ihan lähivuosina.

----------


## mats sundin

> Eli  farssi alkaa taas.







> _I categorically deny taking any banned substance. I have no  explanation for the test result and therefore insist that the B sample  be tested which is my right. If this analysis confirms the initial  result, Iwill argue that I have been the victim of poisoning._



Farssin laatu vaikuttaa nyt nähdyn pilotin perusteella huomattavasti viime vuotista paremmalta. Toivottavasti vaan tuotantokausi ei ole yhtä pitkä.

----------


## vetooo

> Onneksi tämä tapahtui ranskassa ei-espanjalaiselle kuskille joten tuskin tästä samanlaista showta tulee mikä Clentadorin tapauksessa. Mutta joo, karua silti. Ja ei kait tää ollut eka JB:n tiimiläisen käry. Eikös se kiinalainen jonka nimeä en muista kärynyt pari vuotta sitten clenbuterolista. Sai 2v kisakiellon samantien. Ei ollut samanlaista lakimiesarmeijaa käytössä mitä espanjan pihvimiehellä.
> 
> Mutkin eilen myrkytettiin lenkin sijasta helvetillisen isolla ravintolamättöillallisella. Ja nyt maha pömpöttää! I HAVE BEEN POISONED!!! Mitään en muuta ole syönyt kuin salaattia!!!!!



Keskiviikkoaamupäivän viihde on taattu, kun vilkaisee Dopingpaukku-ketjua!  :Leveä hymy:  Tämä siis vain pos. mielessä.  :Hymy: 

VesaP tarkoittaa varmaan sitä, että käryn käisttelevät muut kuin espanjalaiset tahot. Luxemburgin pyöräilyliitto - F. Schleckin kilpailulisenssin todennäköinen myöntäjä - hoitaa homman kaiken järjen mukaan puolueettomasti ja asiallisesti. Espanjan liiton lisäksi  en luottaisi pätkääkään mm. Venäjän ja Kazakstanin pyöräilyliittojen toimintaan.

Tämä on Bruyneelin alaisille polkijoille vasta toinen käry reiluun vuosikymmeneen. Fuyu Li narahti clenbuterolista vuonna 2010. Välitön sanktio oli 2 vuotta.





> Tämän vuoden Touria katselles tulee kyllä  väkisinkin sellainen fiilis, että tavaran käyttö on ainakin vähentynyt  hurjan paljon jo ihan lähivuosina.



Ajajien suoritukset  vuoristoetapeilla lienee paras tapa arvioida asiaa. Ja totta se on  - huippunimet eivät pysty lähellekään samoihin urotekoihin kovissa  nousuissa verrattuna vuosien 1994-2009 tasoon. Vuosina 2010 ja 2011 on  tultu merkittävästi alaspäin.

----------


## Riina

> Tämä siis vain pos. mielessä.



Pun intended?

----------


## VesaP

> VesaP tarkoittaa varmaan sitä, että käryn käisttelevät muut kuin espanjalaiset tahot.



Juurikin tätä. Tässä ei pitäisi olla ketään espanjalaista kytkettynä tähän soppaan. Toisaalta, eiköhän tähänkin saada vielä perinteiset Dr Ferrari ja Dr Fuentes kytkökset jotain kautta. Ei kait noi herrat VOI olla sotkeutumatta tähänkään.  :Cool: 

Adoptoisin molemmat herrat omiksi pojikseni jos ne suostuisi vain. Kyllä pyörä lentäisi ja rauta valittaisi salilla saakeli kun olisi ilmaiset "pastat" lautasella. Ja MITÄÄN laitonta en käyttäisi varmasti, pelkkää herrojen sekoittamaa "pastaa"!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hans Opinion

Täysin ymmärrettävä työtapaturma - ei noin hoikasta tahdo kunnolla löytyä lihaa johon neulan voisi pistää.

----------


## asb

> JB kiroaa varmaan: tunarit! Eka käry JB joukkueille? Ja heti kun herra itse on Mallorcalla eikä puikoissa.... Amatöörit!



Sopivasti JB oli poissa kuvioista, kun tallin häirikköpolkija kärähtää. Ihan varmasti sattuma.

----------


## leecher

> Kyllähän sitä on joskus tullut miettineeksi että onkohan oikeasti näin?
> Ei taida olla palstalaisia sisäpiirissä jotka olisivat itse ajaneet huipputasolla tai jotka muuten vain voisivat kertoa millainen kondis 100% satsittomalla voi olla.



Tuossa jotain osviittaa jenkkifoorumilta miten Cat1 kuski sai boostia omalle uralleen http://www.cyclingforums.com/t/27181...g#post_2131050

----------


## Yuggas

> Sopivasti JB oli poissa kuvioista, kun tallin häirikköpolkija kärähtää. Ihan varmasti sattuma.



Tämänsuuntaisia ajatuksia herätti minussakin. Fränkin olisi vaan pitänyt polkea Giro kiltisti loppuun eikä alkaa kiukuttelemaan. Jos käry ei saittuisikaan olemaan salaliiton tulos, niin täytyy vaan sanoa, että Fränk oli niitä viimeisiä joiden olisi uskonut douppaavaan. Surullista.

----------


## Leopejo

> Ajajien suoritukset  vuoristoetapeilla lienee paras tapa arvioida asiaa. Ja totta se on  - huippunimet eivät pysty lähellekään samoihin urotekoihin kovissa  nousuissa verrattuna vuosien 1994-2009 tasoon. Vuosina 2010 ja 2011 on  tultu merkittävästi alaspäin.



Tämä ei tarkoita sitä, että puhtaiden ajajien määrä olisi noussut merkittävästi noihin vuosiin verrattuna. Uusien testien myötä douppaus on vaikeampaa ja se pitää tehdä "tieteellisemmin", vrt. mikroannostukset yms. En tiedä voiko käyttää ilmaisua "ajajat douppaavat vähemmän", mutta varmasti nykyaikaisen dopingin vaikutus suorituskykyyn on pienempi kuin ennen. Toisaalta en usko, että lahjakas, puhdas pyöräilijä pystyisi vielä olemaan kilpailukykyinen douppaajien kanssa, kuten ennen verensiirto- ja EPO-aikakautta.

Harmittavaa on, että suuri osa "käryistä" ja/tai tiedoistamme vallitsevasta dopingkulttuurista tulevat virallisen dopingtestauksen ulkopuolelta: poliisitutkinnoista, oikeudenkäynneistä, salakuunteluista, sanomalehtien jutuista, omaelämäkerroista yms. Vielä monet, 100 % varmuudella dopingia käyttäneet/käyttävät pyöräilijät, ajavat koko uransa läpi ilman yhtään käryä dopingtestissä.

(Ylläoleva vain oma mielipide, en ole asiantuntija)

----------


## juhoo

Kaiken takana on WADA:n ajojahti. Vaativat niin paljon näytteitä, että Fränkin oli yksinkertaisesti pakko turvautua diureetteihin tarvittavan virtsamäärän aikaansaamiseksi. As simple as that!

----------


## MV

> Harmittavaa on, että suuri osa "käryistä" ja/tai tiedoistamme vallitsevasta dopingkulttuurista tulevat virallisen dopingtestauksen ulkopuolelta: poliisitutkinnoista, oikeudenkäynneistä, salakuunteluista, sanomalehtien jutuista, omaelämäkerroista yms. Vielä monet, 100 % varmuudella dopingia käyttäneet/käyttävät pyöräilijät, ajavat koko uransa läpi ilman yhtään käryä dopingtestissä.



Eri mieltä ekasta lauseesta, samaa toisesta. Dopingia vastaan taistellaan onnistuneesti laajalla rintamalla. Eikä vähiten siksi että myös haitat leviävät laajalla rintamalla. Poliisitutkintojen kautta päästään käsiksi myös niihin urheilulajeihin, jotka eivät juuri testauksesta piittaa. Pyöräilyn kannalta olisi paras päästä eroon siitä ajatuksesta että nimenomaan pyöräilijät douppaavat.

----------


## MV

> Kaiken takana on WADA:n ajojahti. Vaativat niin paljon näytteitä, että Fränkin oli yksinkertaisesti pakko turvautua diureetteihin tarvittavan virtsamäärän aikaansaamiseksi. As simple as that!



Tai sitten Fränkillä nousi pissa päähän ja JB et al leissas sen hartsporttia ihan YT hengessä.

----------


## eddymerckx

Voin kertoa kokemuksesta, et sijoille 10-20 etapeilla pääsi ruisleivällä 7-14 päivän etappisoosseissa. Siihen se sit jäikin. Mäki pitää nousta ja laitatuulta osata ajaa ja kärsimään pitää kans pystyä tosi paljon. Mut aika heikoilla oli DDRn koneita vastaan :Hymy: . Moraali vaan sen verran korkealla et heitin pyyhkeen kehään ja menin oikeisiin töihin :Hymy:

----------


## Pyöräpummi

NYT, Iso Ykä on laulanut

Pian nähdään onko tämä naisellinen kirjoitus totta.

----------


## 90kg

Kukas se oli se suomalainen nuori pikajuoksija joka jäi aikoinaan kiinni kielletyistä aineista ja piti tiedotustilaisuuden jossa myönsi kaiken ja että miten tuli tehtyä typerästi. Se oli aika hieno suhtautuminen kun lopulta tuli siihen tulokseen että ei saavutetut voitot kielletyillä aineilla ole edes minkäänarvoisia, mutta jotenkin ahneus vei vain mennessään. Oli ehkä bullshittiä mutta silti hieno reaktio koska yleensähän se on

talonmies piikitti
B-vitamiinia
suksisauva katkesi
saastunutta lihaa
myrkytetty
näytteet mennyt sekaisin

----------


## leecher

> Kukas se oli se suomalainen nuori pikajuoksija joka jäi aikoinaan kiinni kielletyistä aineista ja piti tiedotustilaisuuden jossa myönsi kaiken ja että miten tuli tehtyä typerästi. Se oli aika hieno suhtautuminen kun lopulta tuli siihen tulokseen että ei saavutetut voitot kielletyillä aineilla ole edes minkäänarvoisia, mutta jotenkin ahneus vei vain mennessään. Oli ehkä bullshittiä mutta silti hieno reaktio koska yleensähän se on



http://www.city.fi/artikkeli/Juokse+poika+juokse/263/

----------


## Yuggas

> http://www.city.fi/artikkeli/Juokse+poika+juokse/263/



Vakkurin dopingin vastainen työ ilmeisesti on päättynyt, kun sivujakaan ei enää löydy.

----------


## viller

*Gabrovski with Adverse Analytical Finding for EPO*
Tour of Turkey winner positive after solo stage win

----------


## A R:nen

Leleivyte positive for EPO: Olympic Games in jeopardy for Lithuanian woman

----------


## ussaf

Onko jutun tarkastelukulma jotenkin leimallisesti naisellinen ja jos kyllä niin mitä se tarkoittaa käytännössä? Vai onko tuon määreen tarkoitus kehua tai vähähtellä kirjoittajaa, öö, jostakin syystä?

Minusta kirjoittaja lähinnä pyrkii osoittamaan, että GH:n laulut on tärkeitä ja mahdollisesti ratkaisevalla tavalla raskauttavia, koska Länssi on kytkenyt GH:n omaan myyttiinsä niin tiukasti. Jos _New York Timesin_ maalaama asetelma on totta, niin isku tulee tavallaan LA:n linnakkeen sisältä. Ja mikäs sen makeampaa.

Tästä lukija voi sitten halutessaan päätellä (tai olla päättelemättä), että Tyleria ja Floydia vastaan käytetty "character assassination" -taktiikka eli suomeksi mustamaalaaminen toimii mm. näistä syistä Ykän kanssa huonommin. Tähän vaikuttaa tietty osaltaan se, että hän on suuren yleisön silmissä yksi jenkkipyöräilyn vanhemmista valtiomiehistä.

Mut katsotaan.

----------


## ristopee

*Kärynneen veli: "Pyöräily kuvottaa minua"*http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2012...61204_ur.shtml

----------


## kolistelija

> *Kärynneen veli: "Pyöräily kuvottaa minua"*
> 
> http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2012...61204_ur.shtml



Ja sama ilman keltaista suodatinta:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/andy...ything-illegal

----------


## Salla

B-näyte positiiviinen. 

http://yle.fi/urheilu/schleckin_b-na...ivinen/6225211

Mitenhän loppuukohan veljesten ura. Kun toinen jäi kiinni ja toista kuvottaa..

----------


## Mihail

^Tuo on kyllä todella harmittavaista. 
Ihan vaan mielenkiinnonvuoksi voisiko olla edes mahdollista että olisi tahallisesti myrkytetty jonkun toimesta.
Sama kaveri joka heitti nauloja tielle.

----------


## leecher

> Ihan vaan mielenkiinnonvuoksi voisiko olla edes mahdollista että olisi tahallisesti myrkytetty jonkun toimesta.



No ei kyllä varmasti voi olla. Nyt meni vaan peite-aineiden annostelu hieman pieleen. Samoja coctaileja ne muutkin ottaa, vain hieman tarkemmin.

----------


## A R:nen

> Mitenhän loppuukohan veljesten ura. Kun toinen jäi kiinni ja toista kuvottaa..



Astana!

----------


## r.a.i

> Astana!




Juu, ei varmaankaan ura lopu. Toivottavasti.
Schleck has a chance of proving his innocence because Xipamide falls into a special category of substances under the World-Anti Doping Code called “Specified Substances.”
The Code states that when an “athlete can establish that the use of such a specified substance was not intended to enhance sport performance, the period of ineligibility… shall be replaced with the following.”
For a first violation athletes face anything from “a reprimand” or, at most, a “one year’s ineligiblity.”

Varmaan huomautuksella selviää...

----------


## J T K

> No ei kyllä varmasti voi olla. Nyt meni vaan peite-aineiden annostelu hieman pieleen. Samoja coctaileja ne muutkin ottaa, vain hieman tarkemmin.



Amen to that. Paljon homma siistiytynyt pahimmista vaihdetaanpa-veret-ja muut nesteet-bussissa -vuosista, mutta kyynikkona sitä toteaa, että ei se ole loppunut, eikä lopu. Eikhän hoikan pojat ole ottaneet mikrosatsit siinä missä muutkin nykyiset kärkimiehet kautta linjan - vaiheessa jos toisessa. Pirullista vaan, kun labrojen desimaalit tuppaavat nykyään ylettymään niin pirun tarkalle tasolle, ettei tarvita kuin pieni fiba peittelyssä niin testerit ilmaisevat suhmuroinnin tapahtuneen. 

Puuropojat ajelee sijoista ynnä muut, pystyvät ajamaan sekundäärisissä geimeissä puolenvälin nurkille lopputuloksissa ja ovat silti joka ikisellä kaudella sairaana, kun kroppa keikkuu koko ajan rajoilla. Satsipojat ajelee parrasvaloissa, palautuvat ja hönkivät entistä kovempaa.

En jaksa uskoa puhtaaseen Wigginsiin, Froomeen, Nibaliin, Saganiin, Vande Veldeen etc. Yksittäiset etappivoittajat ovat vielä siinä ja tässä...mutta estääkö se seuraamasta kisoja - ei estä, mutta varsinaista glooriaa tässä hommassa ei kyllä ole.

----------


## A R:nen

> Varmaan huomautuksella selviää...



Ei ilman todella hyvää selitystä. Tuo erikseen määritellyt aineet -osasto sisältää kaikkea mahdollista laidasta laitaan ja tuo ksipamidi on varmasti sieltä vaikeimmin (uskottavasti) selitettävästä päästä. Kolobnevin vähän vastaavassa tapauksessa viime Tourilta (eri aine tosin) varoitus meni läpi CASissakin kun oli osoittaa labrakokeilla että peiteaine oli peräisin saastuneesta luontaistuotteesta.

(Tuon Astana-kommentin perään olisi varmaan pitänyt lisätä joku irviö...)

----------


## pirtti

> B-näyte positiiviinen. 
> 
> http://yle.fi/urheilu/schleckin_b-na...ivinen/6225211
> 
> Mitenhän loppuukohan veljesten ura. Kun toinen jäi kiinni ja toista kuvottaa..



Hieman hämmentävästi en ole nähnyt missään kenenkään edes vihjailasti vetävän mitään viivaa sen välille että F käryää ja A ilmoittaa jättävänsä olpparit väliin. Toki A voi olla yhä loukkaantunut (virallinen selitys), muttä väkisin tulee mieleen että pelkää omankin annostelun menneen vähän mönkään.

----------


## ussaf

> Amen to that.



M' jaan JTK:n näkemyksen liki pilkulleen. Mutta pakko kommentoida tuota testimenetelmien tarkkuutta. Jos tarkkuus olisi kovaa tasoa, tai saisi toteutua kovatasoisena, niin seuraisi tietynlainen dilemma. Tällöin jouduttaisiin pohtimaan, josko homma perustuu täysin korruptiolle noiden mainitsemiesi starojen porskuttamisen suhteen. 

Pidän itseäni jonkin sortin kyynikkona, eikä ajatus ole tietenkään erityisen mahdottoman kuuloinen. Tästähän on jenkeissä menossa se yksi tutkintakin, jonka lopputulemana todennäköisesti selviää, että Buzz Aldrin käveli ensimmäisenä kuussa... Mutta uskon että testaajat ovat myös teknisesti, lakiteknisesti ja lajin sisäpoliittisista syistä jäljessä. Siis estyneitä ottamaan testivehkeistä kaikkea irti.

M. Ashenden et co. julkaisi 2011 paperin otsikolla "Current markers of the Athlete Blood Passport do not flag microdose EPO doping" European Jouranl of Applied Physiology -lehdessä. Käsitin paperin peruspointin niin, että vaikka tutkijat tiesivät, mitä muutoksia veriprofiilissa etsitään, milloin etsitään ja minkä myötävaikutuksella syntyviä muutoksia etsitään, ne eivät näkyneet tavalla, jota testiprotokolla olisi pitänyt epäilttävänä merkkaamisen (_to flag_) arvoisena. Jos tämä pitää kutinsa, niin on minusta entistä perustellumpaa olettaa, että passin tarkoitus tosimaailmassa on lähinnä estää ajajia tappamasta itseään EPOlla. Tämä on hyvä asia. (Itse tutkimuksen metodologiasta en osaa sanoa paljoakaan, olen vain  yhteiskuntatieteilijä. Mutta tuskin Ashenden täyttä tuubaa tahtoo  nimissään julkaista,)

Ns. ison kuvan tasolla passi tuottaa mitattavia vaikutuksia, mutta ei estä satsittamista sinänsä, etenkään kekseliästä sellaista. Vetoo on dokumentoinut hyvin näitä nousutietoja, ja vaikka ne ovatkin olleet laskennallisia sekä hänellä että muilla, niin ainakin minusta vuoden 2009 jälkeen näkyy trendi ja se on alaspäin. Tämäkin on hyvä asia.

 Käsittääkseni tuon paperin summaamalle kelalle rakentui eräs argumentti passin jatkokehittämisestä. Sitähän Ashenden on jatkuvasti jauhanut; passia pitäisi kehittää, jotta se  voisi toimia sellaisena välineenä, kuin sen on tarkoitus UCI:n sääntöjen  mukaan toimia. 

Prosessi johti Ashendenin fuduihin (tai pois kävelyyn) veripassiboardista keväällä 2012. Virallisena syynä lähdölle oli muistaakseni se, että UCI halusi kieltää asiantuntijoita puhumasta _mistään_ medialle, ja A ei tätä hyväksynyt. Perus "potilaan" anonymiteettia Ashenden ei tietenkään halunnut murtaa. NYVelocity julkaisi joskus keväällä hyvän huastattelun, missä A selitti lisäksi Contadorin keissiä. Tunnetusti CAS eväsi Ashendenin passiteorian, ja päätyi ympäripyöreisiin muotoiluihin lausunnossaan. 

Kirjoitin keväällä, että dokumentin muotoilut olivat koukeroisuudeltaan kuin nykyfilosofiaa ja niiden tarkoituksena oli luoda legaalin argumentaation tasolla perusta Alpun suhteellisen kitkattomalle liittymiselle pelotoniin. Vahinkoja ravintolisien kanssa sattuu.  :Kieli pitkällä: össyttelyhymiö:

Lähdön jälkeenhän Ashendenilta on sitten tullut aiempaa suorempaa puhetta. Tuoreessa Velonewsin jutussa otsikolla Understanding USADA's Armstrong Charges selitettiin maallikolle tuota passin lakiteknistä review-toimintaa tavalla, jossa analyyttinen tarkkuus kuulemma kärsi. Samalla lähti terkut jenkkeihin, joissa kehotettiin olemaan huolestumatta tarkkuudesta:

_"So I’ll say ahead of time that any defense lawyers reading this article  should not work themselves into a lather if my explanations are somewhat  looser than I would use in front of an arbitration panel."
_
Pahoittelut vielä jos Tourin kommentointini on ollut liian myrkyllistä. Minusta tässä touhussa vaan ei tällä kertaa ole ollut tolkun hiventäkään, kun UK Postal tekee mitä lystää, missä lystää, milloin lystää ja millä tahansa osa-alueella lystää. Wiggon tekemät leadoutit Caville ja Froomen kyky pudottaa kapunsa mäessä kuin mäessä ovat kuin itse todellisuus tekemässä parodiaa MontyPythoneista.

Froomen ja Wiggon osalta tämä oli tavallaan nähtävissä jo viime Vueltassa, mutta sitten tuli Dauphinen jälkeen vielä Porte ja Rogers päälle... Niin tai näin, oma arvioni on, että Contador ja Andy olisivat olleet helisemässä tällä Tourilla.

Ivan Basso näyttää ajattelevan vähän samalla tavalla. Jutun otsikko _On hyödytöntä yrittää pysäyttää Sky_ on minusta aika lohduton. Etenkin kun muistaa Basson tietävän a) mitä on kisata kunnolla valmistautuneena ja b) kunnolla valmistautunutta US Postalia vastaan. Ja juuri tähän viitataankin:

_“Look. It’s the same discussion as always, it’s like watching the  Tour when Lance [Armstrong] or [Miguel] Indurain raced. You could try to  attack, get ahead, but then what are you going to do? Just to have a  laugh?” Basso said, sitting on the steps of the team bus.

_
_If he [Wiggins] goes as they have been, where Richie Porte is  pulling and you are on the wheel pushing 420 watts, then explain to me,  where are you going to go?"_

Olin klassikoiden jälkeen pessimistinen, kun kaikki paitsi OPQS olivat ikään kuin käsijarru päällä. Olin Giron jälkeen varovaisen optimistinen, kun kaikki olivat ikään kuin käsijarru päällä. Nyt kaikki muut paitsi Sky ovat ikään kuin käsijarru päällä. Ikävä kyllä oletan, että nämä kaksi tiimiä ovat keksineet jotain uutta. Basson haastiksen voi lukea niinkin, että vaikka absoluuttiset tehotasot ovat matalammat, ollaan lähellä 1999 nimistä ground zeroa ja muiden on yksinkertaisesti seurattava perässä.

Eilinen uutinen, jonka mukaan Oleg Tinkov haluaa tehdä Saxosta uuden Skyn ei tästä framista käsin katsottuna lupaa mitään erityisen hyvää.

Voittaisipa Froome tempon tänään Vinon 2007 ja Landisin 2006 tyylin.

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Sisä- ja sydäntautien spesialisti Steinar Madsen lääkelaitokselta kertoo doping-aineiden haittavaikutuksista

Niille joille ei skandinavia taivu kannattaa kääntää artikkeli englanniksi!

HGH (Human Growht Hormone) lisää syöpäsolujen kasvua ja täten normaalisti immuunipuolustusjärjestelmän siivoamat solut saattavat tässä tapauksessa röystäytyä syöväksi. Tiedätte varmaan urheilijoita jotka ovat kuolleet syöpään taikka sitten ovat toipuneet siitä.

B-Vitamiinin käyttö lisää erityisesti eturauhassyövän riskiä.

Testosteronin kaltaisten hormonit lisäävät sydänkohtausten riskiä.

----------


## rjrm

Kuka se suomalainen nhl-kiekkoilija oli, joka sairasti? Koivu?

----------


## Salla

*Koivulla oli Non-Hodgkinin lymfooma eli imusolmukesyöpä.*

----------


## asb

"HC Prostata". Erätauot 45 minuuttia. :/

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Juttelin eilen mökkinaapurin kanssa, joka on hyvä tuttava Lallukan kanssa ja on vakuuttunut siitä, että Lallukka ei ole käyttänyt epoa. Nyt kuulemma odotetaan Veerpalun oikeudenkäynnin tulosta. Joku tutkija, jonka nimeä naapurini ei muistanut, on osoittanut kuulemma, että tietyllä fysiologialla varustetut urheilijat voivat saada positiivisen tuloksen nykyisin käytettävällä epotestillä. Testi ei siis ole luotettava. Naapurini mukaan Lallukka, Veerpalu ja Contador ovat joutuneet kärsimään syyttä.
Onko jollain tietoa tästä tutkimuksesta?
Tämmöstä mm. löysin netistä.

----------


## rjrm

On kahdenlaisia käryäjiä: niitä, jotka myöntävät ja niitä jotka eivät myönnä.

Molempia on nähty jo kyllästymiseen asti. Lallukan en tiedä kärynneen, mutta hän on ka hiihtäjä tai ampumahiihtäjä. En seuraa noita lajeja. En silti usko hänenkään kiemurteluaan. Se aikanaan kärynnyt Vakkuri myönsi käyttäneensä, ja oli rehti. Yhden samassa porukassa urheilleen (Oulun Pyrintö) tiedän lopettaneen uransa samoihin aikoihin, koska D-aineita tyrkytettiin Pyrinnön piireissä liikaa.

----------


## Pyöräpummi

> Juttelin eilen mökkinaapurin kanssa, joka on hyvä tuttava Lallukan kanssa ja on vakuuttunut siitä, että Lallukka ei ole käyttänyt epoa. Nyt kuulemma odotetaan Veerpalun oikeudenkäynnin tulosta. Joku tutkija, jonka nimeä naapurini ei muistanut, on osoittanut kuulemma, että tietyllä fysiologialla varustetut urheilijat voivat saada positiivisen tuloksen nykyisin käytettävällä epotestillä. Testi ei siis ole luotettava. Naapurini mukaan Lallukka, Veerpalu ja Contador ovat joutuneet kärsimään syyttä.
> Onko jollain tietoa tästä tutkimuksesta?
> Tämmöstä mm. löysin netistä.



Näytteessä olevien yhdisteiden olemassaolo ja pitoisuudet saadaan  selville käyttämällä massaspektrometria, joka on yksi lääketieteen  tärkeimpiä laitteita.
Eikös A ja B näyte mitata eri laboratorioissa,  joilla molemmilla pitää olla hyväksyntä? Sitä etteivätkö aineet olisi  näytteessä on paha kiistä. Massaspektrometrit kynevät löytämään aina vain pienempiä jäämiä ja pystytään löytämään nopeastikin elimistöstä poistuvia aineita.

Se että miksi yhdisteitä löytyy  näytteestä on joskus tulkintakysymys. Jos löytyy riittävän suuri yksimielisyys  asiantuntijoiden kesken on se  sitten vallitseva totuus.

----------


## vakevves

> Juttelin eilen mökkinaapurin kanssa, joka on hyvä tuttava Lallukan kanssa ja on vakuuttunut siitä, että Lallukka ei ole käyttänyt epoa. Nyt kuulemma odotetaan Veerpalun oikeudenkäynnin tulosta. Joku tutkija, jonka nimeä naapurini ei muistanut, on osoittanut kuulemma, että tietyllä fysiologialla varustetut urheilijat voivat saada positiivisen tuloksen nykyisin käytettävällä epotestillä. Testi ei siis ole luotettava. Naapurini mukaan Lallukka, Veerpalu ja Contador ovat joutuneet kärsimään syyttä.
> Onko jollain tietoa tästä tutkimuksesta?
> Tämmöstä mm. löysin netistä.



Lallukka kärysi kasvuhormonista. Synteettinen kasvuhormoni eroaa ihmisen omasta ja laboratoriotulos on kiistaton. Dopingtestit yleensäkin ovat kovan luokan tiedettä ja niiden vääryys verrattuna urheilijoiden selityksiin on jotakuinkin naurettavaa.

Hälytyskellojen pitäisi aina soida, jos urheilija ilmaisee olevansa eri puolella kuin dopingtestaajat. Puhtaalla urheilijalla ei ole mitään pelättävää, vaikka häntä testattaisiin kuinka. Dopingtestaaja on urheilijalle vihollinen vain silloin kun kiinnijäämiseen on aihetta.

----------


## A R:nen

Maikkarin tämäniltainen Dopingsota-dokkari: http://www.katsomo.fi/?progId=133512

----------


## juhoo

> Näytteessä olevien yhdisteiden olemassaolo ja pitoisuudet saadaan  selville käyttämällä massaspektrometria, joka on yksi lääketieteen  tärkeimpiä laitteita.



EPOn käyttöä ei tosin kyllä pysty osoittamaan massaspektrometrillä. No, pilkunviilausta, sillä testi on olemassa. Lisää tietoa kompaktissa muodossa esim. täältä.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Niinhän se olikin, että Veerpalu ja Lallukka kärysivät kasvuhormonista. Lontooseen on sitä varten kehitetty uusi testi. Olikohan vanhassa jotain vikaa?

----------


## r.a.i

> Hieman hämmentävästi en ole nähnyt missään kenenkään edes vihjailasti vetävän mitään viivaa sen välille että F käryää ja A ilmoittaa jättävänsä olpparit väliin. Toki A voi olla yhä loukkaantunut (virallinen selitys), muttä väkisin tulee mieleen että pelkää omankin annostelun menneen vähän mönkään.



No jaa, en kannata tuollaista spekulointia. Andy on varmasti testattu useampaan kertaan myös harjoituskaudella/loukkaantuneena ollessa.

----------


## A R:nen

Ja taas: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/bara...mes-for-doping

----------


## vetooo

> *USADA denies UCI request to take control of Armstrong/USPS doping proceedings*
> 
> _McQuaid previously stated case had ‘nothing to do with the UCI’_
> 
> USADAThe US Anti Doping Agency has rejected a call by the UCI to allow it to assume responsibility for the doping investigation into Lance Armstrong and others in relation to the US Postal Service team, and had also turned down a request for it to hand over the entire case file.
> 
> The UCI’s president Pat McQuaid had previously indicated that USADA had jurisdiction but, in two letters dated July 13th, had said that it wanted to take over the case.



USADA denies UCI request to take control of Armstrong/USPS doping proceedings

Olen suhtautunut UCI:hin aiemmin hieman varauksellisesti, mutta nyt hyppään petriok:n kelkkaan. Kv. liitto on korruptoitunut ja mätä  lato.

McKvaakku + Mr. Hein + LA =

----------


## Kal Pedal

Cycle Sportillahan on ollut monen vuoden kestävä vendetta UCI:a kohtaan, samoin Kimmagella. Varmaankin oikeutetusti. Silti en luule että UCI olisi sen enempää korruptoitunut kun muut pääjärjestöt, esim. olympiakomitea.
Tämä siis ehdottomasti ei merkitse että olisin vastakkaista mieltä kun vetooo tässä. 
Pössyttelykuvia voi tähän laittaa vaikka kuinka monta.  Kalliita Kuubalaisia.
Kiinnostavaa sinällään että vaikka Vaughters on jonkinasteen toisinajattelija ammattilaismaalimassa, niin se(kään) ei ole hirveän näkyvästi argumentoinut UCI:a vastaan. On, kyllä, mutta mielestäni enempi peitellysti, detaljeja.

----------


## Kal Pedal

...jatkan selventääkseni: Kukaan bisneksessä mukana oleva ei tunnu oiekasti haluavan muuttaa systeemiä. Vaughters kerää irtopisteet pois, muut ei senkään vertaa.
Eli pössytellään.

----------


## asb

JV:llä on semmonen ongelma, että hän tarvitsee UCI:ta liiketoiminnan harjoittamiseen. Siksi se kynnys lähteä riitelemään on korkea. Ja kannattaa miettiä mitä JV:llä olisi saavutettavaa...

----------


## janneko

> Niinhän se olikin, että Veerpalu ja Lallukka kärysivät kasvuhormonista. Lontooseen on sitä varten kehitetty uusi testi. Olikohan vanhassa jotain vikaa?



Synteettinen kasvuhormoni muistuttaa rakenteeltaan kehon tuottamaa hormonia. Yksi ero on kuitenkin siinä, että keho tuottaa erikokoisia hormoonimolekyylejä, kun taas synteettiset hormoonit ovat raskaita molekyylejä. Aikaisempi testi on verrannut urheilijan veressä olevien kasvuhormoonimolekyylien kokosuhteita. Jos veressä on ollut suhteellisen paljon raskaita kasvuhormoonimolekyylejä, on se tarkoittanut sitä että urheilija on doupannut. Molekyylien suhteet palautuvat kuitenkin ennalleen parissa päivässä käytän lopettamisen jälkeen. En tiedä mihin uusi testi perustuu.

----------


## vetooo

> USADA denies UCI request to take control of Armstrong/USPS doping proceedings
> 
> Olen suhtautunut UCI:hin aiemmin hieman varauksellisesti, mutta nyt hyppään petriok:n kelkkaan. Kv. liitto on korruptoitunut ja mätä  lato.
> 
> McKvaakku + Mr. Hein + LA =



Uusimmat päivitykset:

UCI insists USADA stops disciplinary proceedings against Armstrong and others

----------


## OJ

"You can't make this shit up" sanois amerikkalainen.

----------


## petri ok

> USADA denies UCI request to take control of Armstrong/USPS doping proceedings
> 
> Olen suhtautunut UCI:hin aiemmin hieman varauksellisesti, mutta nyt hyppään petriok:n kelkkaan. Kv. liitto on korruptoitunut ja mätä  lato.
> 
> McKvaakku + Mr. Hein + LA =



Toki kaikki lajiliitot ovat samanlaisia, mutta kun seuraan pyöräilyä niin kommentoin sitä.

Pharmastrongin tapauksessa kaksi kaveria on kertonut, että rahalla pestiin dopingkäry, sitä on vaikea uskoa, mutta... en tiedä.

Aikoinaan UCI palkkasi Pharmastrongin puolesta lakimiehen todistamaan Lassen puhtautta. Perin oudoksuttavaa.

Clentadorin tapauksessa UCI valmistautui hautaamaan positiivisen näytteen kunnes lehtimies vihelsi pilliin.

Nyt ollaan vaaditaan tutkintavaltaa itselle USADAlta. OK USADAn prosessi loukkaa useita oikeusperiaatteita, enkä voi siihenkään täysin luottaa. Homma haisee myös USADAn puolelta. 

En tiedä, mutta itsestä tuntuu, että luotan vain Italian ja Ranskan AntiDoping-viranomaisiin, he sentään yrittävät jotain. Tosin joskus hekin USADAn tavoin hyppÄÄvÄt tiettyjen oikeusperiaatteiden yli.

Biologisesta passista pitais varmaan kanssa jutella lisää. Siinä on hyvää ja kuitenkin....

----------


## Kal Pedal

Ruottalaisplikka Isabellah Andersson jäi kahdeksanneksitoista akkain maratonilla. "Olen varma että monet edelläni maaliin tulleet ovat dopattuja" se tilittää Aftonbaldetissa. "En voi sanoa että kaikki ovat sitä mutta dopingia on ollut paljon viime aikoina ja internetissäkin on kirjoitettu."...

----------


## vetooo

Dopingtestissä narahtanut 50 kilometrin kävelijä Alex Schwazer myönsi maanantaina, että hän on käyttänyt EPOa ennen Lontoon olympialaisia. Italialaismedian mukaan Schwazer olisi käyttänyt legendaarisen Dr. Michele Ferrarin palveluja. Schwazer on Pekingin 2008 olympiavoittaja.

----------


## Leopejo

> Italialaismedian mukaan Schwazer olisi käyttänyt legendaarisen Dr. Michele Ferrarin palveluja.



Ja juuri siksi, väittää media, hän oli WADA:n epäilyttävien urheilijoiden listalla, josta syystä hänet testattiin 30.7.

----------


## vetooo

Interpol (International Criminal Police Organization = kansainvälinen rikospoliisijärjestö) on seurannut Dr. Michele Ferrarin toimintaa. Alex Schwazerin tapaturma osoittaa, että Dr. Ferrari on tulossa vanhaksi. Tohtori ei enää pysty toimimaan yhtä taitavasti kuin ennen.

**

Alex Schwazer |||||||||||| Dr. Michele Ferrari

----------


## Oppressor

> Interpol (International Criminal Police Organization = kansainvälinen rikospoliisijärjestö) on seurannut Dr. Michele Ferrarin toimintaa. Alex Schwazerin tapaturma osoittaa, että Dr. Ferrari on tulossa vanhaksi. Tohtori ei enää pysty toimimaan yhtä taitavasti kuin ennen.



Mitä ihmettä McQ.lle on tapahtunut??? Kyllä näin pitkä aika tiedon julkaisemisen jälkeen UCIn olisi jo pitänyt tiedottaa siitä, että Wadalla ei ole toimivaltaa tapauksessa, koska kyseessä on Läänssin perhetutun kaveri ; )

----------


## Pyöräpummi

> Nyt ollaan vaaditaan tutkintavaltaa itselle USADAlta. OK USADAn prosessi loukkaa useita oikeusperiaatteita, enkä voi siihenkään täysin luottaa. Homma haisee myös USADAn puolelta. 
> 
> En tiedä, mutta itsestä tuntuu, että luotan vain Italian ja Ranskan AntiDoping-viranomaisiin, he sentään yrittävät jotain. Tosin joskus hekin USADAn tavoin hyppÄÄvÄt tiettyjen oikeusperiaatteiden yli.



Aivan samaa mieltä USADA:sta siitäkin huolimatta että taitaa olla täysin selvää että Lasse on hyvinkin vahvasti dopannut. 

Onhan tässä se hyvä puoli että saadaan ehkä esille valonarkoja asioita kuten mikä vaikutus dopinghormoneilla on ollut Lassen kivessyövän puhkeamiseen.
Sitä on pitkään vihjailtu että se syöpä olisi ollut itse aiheutettu. Olisi kiinnostavaa kuulla vaikkapa Lassea hoitaneiden lääkäreiden lausunnot.
Olisi hyvä saada riittävän suuri otanta tästäkin aisiasta. Aineiden käyttäjiä olisi kyllä riittävästi, mutta niitä ei vaan saada toistaiseksi tilastoihin.

Pharmastrongia parempi käsite olisi Pharmapeloton. Oliko siellä yhtään puhdasta ajuria?
Missään nimessä en haluaisi kuitenkaan moralisoida.

Minulle liikunta on ensimmäisenä terveyden lähde. Ammattiurheilijoiden pitäisi olla terveyden malleja. Se ei ikävä kyllä nykymailmassa pidä paikkansa.

----------


## vetooo

WADA on ilmoittanut virallisesti, että USADA on toimivaltainen Lance Armstrong - US Postal -dopingcasessa.





> WADA has followed with interest the recent communication from the Union Cycliste Internationale (UCI) to the United States Anti-Doping Agency (USADA) questioning the latter’s jurisdiction in the pending case against Lance Armstrong and five other individuals involved with former American cycling teams.
> 
> WADA can confirm that it has written to UCI President Pat McQuaid stating that it disagrees with the comments made by the UCI in its statement of August 4, and that as the independent agency responsible for leading the fight against doping in sport WADA has urged the UCI to reconsider its position and provide “all support to USADA in the conduct of this case, including all documents required by them”.
> 
> In a letter of August 7, WADA Director General David Howman explained that article 15.3 of the World Anti-Doping Code (Code) gives USADA the jurisdiction to bring a case against the six individuals involved, and that the UCI had misinterpreted its own rules in light of the Code.



WADA confirms USADA jurisdiction in US Postal Service cycling case | Wada-ama.org
Tähän on laitettava kolme pössyttelyhymyä.******

----------


## OJ

> Ammattiurheilijoiden pitäisi olla terveyden malleja. Se ei ikävä kyllä nykymailmassa pidä paikkansa.



Pyöräilystä, amatööri tai ammattilais, puhtaasta tai likaisesta, on ehkä vähän nihkeää hakea terveen elämän mallia nykyäänkään.

----------


## Lasol

> Pyöräilystä, amatööri tai ammattilais, puhtaasta tai likaisesta, on ehkä vähän nihkeää hakea terveen elämän mallia nykyäänkään.



Mitennii? Toki douppaminen on joissain tapauksissa epäterveellistä, mutta ei aina (lukemani mukaan). Mielestäni mäkimiehet (esim F.Shleck) ovat überlaihoja, mutta esimerkiksi Cancellara tai vaikka Bernie Eisel ei mielestäni vaikuta mitenkään överilaihalta. Itellä oli ennen juhannusta rasvaprosentti 8,9 enkä varmasti ole liian laiha kun painoa on 68,5kg ja 'pituutta' 170cm. Voisin veikata että on alhasempi nyt. Vähän nihkeesti kommentoit kun et perustele näkemystäsi ollenkaan.

Niin ja luuletko että ihmiset jotka ajelevat 3 viikon etappiajoja, toiset doupattuna toiset eivät, ovat jollain tavalla huonossa fyysisessä kunnossa?





> Minulle liikunta on ensimmäisenä terveyden lähde. Ammattiurheilijoiden pitäisi olla terveyden malleja. Se ei ikävä kyllä nykymailmassa pidä paikkansa.



Mitennii? Väittäisin että suurin terveydellinen haitta (keskimäärin) huippu-urheilijoille on kropan liiallinen kuormitus esimerkiksi harjotuskaudella kun tehdään paljon tunteja. Myös henkinen puoli voi olla kovilla, mutta niin voi olla jokaisella 'normaali'-ihmiselläkin. Yleistät liikaa kun luulet että kaikki ammattiurheilijat käyttävät suoritusta parantavia aineita. Ja niinkun ylempänä totesin, aina se ei ole (uskoakseni) epäterveellistä. Urheilijat käyttävät vähemmän alkoholia ja syövät terveellisemmin kuin muut ihmiset. Ja luonnollisesti harrastavat enemmän liikuntaa. Miksi tuollainen toiminta olisi ihmisen fysiikalle epäterveellistä?

----------


## OJ

No jos sen verran jaksaisin perustella, että kohtuus kaikessa lienee parempi terveen elämän malli. 185 cm/70 kg on toki taatusti terveempi malli kuin 185 cm/105 kg oluella jalostettua massaa.

----------


## humppakuutio

> Niin ja luuletko että ihmiset jotka ajelevat 3 viikon etappiajoja, toiset doupattuna toiset eivät, ovat jollain tavalla huonossa fyysisessä kunnossa?
> 
> Yleistät liikaa kun luulet että kaikki ammattiurheilijat käyttävät suoritusta parantavia aineita. Ja niinkun ylempänä totesin, aina se ei ole (uskoakseni) epäterveellistä. Urheilijat käyttävät vähemmän alkoholia ja syövät terveellisemmin kuin muut ihmiset. Ja luonnollisesti harrastavat enemmän liikuntaa. Miksi tuollainen toiminta olisi ihmisen fysiikalle epäterveellistä?



Suorituskyky ≠ terveys. Vaikka douppaaminen parantaa suorituskykyä ainakin väliaikaisesti, sillä saattaa olla välittömiä ja/tai pitkäaikaisia haitallisia vaikutuksia terveyteen. Mitä pidempään, useammin ja isommilla annoksilla douppaa, sitä todennäköisempiä haitat ovat. Huippu-(kestävyys)urheilijat elävät pidempään kuin muu väestö keskimäärin. Toisaalta kestävyysurheilu on yhdistetty mm. lisääntyneeseen sydämen eteisvärinä/eteislepatusriskiin. Todennäköisesti kohtuus on terveyden kannalta se paras vaihtoehto myös liikunnan suhteen.

----------


## Leopejo

Kuuluisalla tohtori Ferrarilla on oma firma, joka tarjoaa valmennuspalveluita. En tiennyt, että firma on rekisteröity Suomessa (Gazzetta dello sport tänään).

Ja tosiaan 53x12.com-verkkotunnus on rekisteröity Helsingissä.

----------


## Lasol

> Suorituskyky ≠ terveys. Vaikka douppaaminen parantaa suorituskykyä ainakin väliaikaisesti, sillä saattaa olla välittömiä ja/tai pitkäaikaisia haitallisia vaikutuksia terveyteen. Mitä pidempään, useammin ja isommilla annoksilla douppaa, sitä todennäköisempiä haitat ovat. Huippu-(kestävyys)urheilijat elävät pidempään kuin muu väestö keskimäärin. Toisaalta kestävyysurheilu on yhdistetty mm. lisääntyneeseen sydämen eteisvärinä/eteislepatusriskiin. Todennäköisesti kohtuus on terveyden kannalta se paras vaihtoehto myös liikunnan suhteen.



Lisään vielä tämän hieman ohi aiheesta:

Puhuttiin siitä voiko ammattiurheilijoista ottaa terveellisen elämän mallia. Mielestäni mallin ottaminen ei ole 100% apinointia. Ei työssäkäyvä ehdi harjotella niin paljon että se menis liialliseksi ja haittaisi terveyttä.

En tietenkään luule että hyvä fyysinen suorituskyky olisi maksimaalisen terveellistä. Ja kun kerroin että douppaaminen ei välttämättä aina ole epäterveellistä tarkoitin myös pitkäaikaisia vaikutuksia. Suurimmasta osasta toki on haittaa mutta ei uskoakseni kaikesta. Ja joku lääkäri on joskus sanonu että 3 viikon etappiajot on niin extremeä kropalle että on terveellisempää doupata kun olla douppaamatta. Lääkkeiden käyttöähän se douppaaminen useimmiten on, jotkut ihmiset niitä käyttävät sairauteensa lähes koko elämänsä. Esim epoa anemiaan. En toki väitä että jatkuva lääkkeiden käyttö on terveellistä, muttei siihen välttämättä kuolekaan. Eikä Lancekaan oo vielä kuollu vaikka varmasti satsitti enemmän kun tarpeeks. Eikä kaikki ammattiurheilijat käytä suoritusta parantavia aineita.

----------


## Oppressor

> Kuuluisalla tohtori Ferrarilla on oma firma, joka tarjoaa valmennuspalveluita. En tiennyt, että firma on rekisteröity Suomessa (Gazzetta dello sport tänään).
> 
> Ja tosiaan 53x12.com-verkkotunnus on rekisteröity Helsingissä.



La Gazzettan juttua lukemattomana kommentti: se, että verkkotunnus on rekisteröity Hgissä ei kerro mitään firman rekisteröinnistä Suomessa..

----------


## Leopejo

> La Gazzettan juttua lukemattomana kommentti: se, että verkkotunnus on rekisteröity Hgissä ei kerro mitään firman rekisteröinnistä Suomessa..



Siis Gazzetta mainitsi nimenomaan firman olevan rekisteröity Suomessa. Itse huvin vuoksi tarkistin, että verkkotunnuskin on.

----------


## asb

> Siis Gazzetta mainitsi nimenomaan firman olevan rekisteröity Suomessa. Itse huvin vuoksi tarkistin, että verkkotunnuskin on.



Oliko Ferrarin firman nimi mainittu?

----------


## Leopejo

> Oliko Ferrarin firman nimi mainittu?



Gazzetta mainitsee "valmennuskeskuksen" nimeltä 53x12 (josta verkkotunnus 53x12.com), muttei ole selvää, onko tuo firmankin nimi.

----------


## humppakuutio

> Ja kun kerroin että douppaaminen ei välttämättä aina ole epäterveellistä tarkoitin myös pitkäaikaisia vaikutuksia. Suurimmasta osasta toki on haittaa mutta ei uskoakseni kaikesta. Ja joku lääkäri on joskus sanonu että 3 viikon etappiajot on niin extremeä kropalle että on terveellisempää doupata kun olla douppaamatta. Lääkkeiden käyttöähän se douppaaminen useimmiten on, jotkut ihmiset niitä käyttävät sairauteensa lähes koko elämänsä. Esim epoa anemiaan.



Pakko vielä jatkaa tähän offaria tämän viestin verran.
1) Lääkkeitä on tutkittu tiettyjen sairauksien hoidossa tietyillä annoksilla.
2) Kaikilla lääkkeillä on myös asianmukaisesti käytettynä haittoja, jopa hengenvaarallisia. Hyöty/riskisuhde on arvioitava aina tapauskohtaisesti.
3) Lääkkeen antaminen terveelle on eri asia kuin sen käyttö sairauden hoidossa. Vaste voi terveellä olla hyvinkin erilainen.
4) Douppaamisessa usein käytetään aineita virallista käyttöaihetta isommilla annoksilla. Tutkittua tietoa mahdollisista riskeistä ja hyödyistä (ja varsinkaan optimaalisista annoksista) on vähän tai ei ollenkaan, ja käyttö perustuukin lähinnä mutuun tai "isojen poikien" tarinoihin.

Epo nyt sinänsä lienee dopingissa "lievimmästä" päästä haittavaikutuksia ajatellen, mutta sekin saattaa aiheuttaa mm. verisuonitutkoksia ja nopeuttaa syövän kasvua.





> En toki väitä että jatkuva lääkkeiden käyttö on terveellistä, muttei siihen välttämättä kuolekaan. Eikä Lancekaan oo vielä kuollu vaikka varmasti satsitti enemmän kun tarpeeks. Eikä kaikki ammattiurheilijat käytä suoritusta parantavia aineita.



Lance on sairastanut tähän mennessä yhden syövän, josta kuitenkin vaikuttaa selvinneen hengissä. Osa mahdollisista haitoista on sellaisia, että ne tulevat esiin vasta vuosien-vuosikymmenten kuluessa (esim. syöpäriskin kasvu, sydämen vajaatoiminta). Eivät kaikki haitat välttämättä ole tappavia, mutta saattavat silti vaikuttaa merkittävästi elämänlaatuun.

----------


## asb

> Gazzetta mainitsee "valmennuskeskuksen" nimeltä 53x12 (josta verkkotunnus 53x12.com), muttei ole selvää, onko tuo firmankin nimi.



Joo, kysyin koska tuolla 53x12-nimellä ei löydy mitään yritystietohakemistoista (eikä myöskään Ferrarin nimellä). En kyllä ihmettelisi, vaikka urheilulehden toimittaja olisi vain katsonut Whois-kannasta tuon domainin ja päätellyt että "T-Moby Consulting" olisi Ferrarin firma.

----------


## petri ok

entisen BALCO laboratorion entinen pomo Victor Conten mukaan 60% olympiaurheilijoista douppaa.




> "It's basically propaganda to come out and say this is  the most expensively-tested Games ever and 'we're doing 6,000 tests',"  Conte was quoted as telling The Times newspaper.
> 
> "You have to put your hook and line in the water when the fish are  biting and that was nine months ago. *Is it easy to use drugs and benefit  during (the) Olympics? Yes.*"



eli on pelkkää propagandaa höpistä 6000 kisojen aikana tehdystä testistä, kun oikeasti testausta olisi pitänyt tehdä jo 9 kk sitten.

Prosenteista en tiedä, mutta kai tuokin kaveri jotain tietää?

----------


## vetooo

Kari-Pekka Kyröllä on yksinkertainen resepti puhtaisiin olympiakisoihin (kohdasta 3:25 ->).

----------


## Salla

Onko tämä juttu ollut jo esillä?

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/muutlajit/...490720131.html

Ateenan olympialaisissa kultaa voittanut Tyler Hamilton menettää mitalinsa.

----------


## Leopejo

> entisen BALCO laboratorion entinen pomo Victor Conten mukaan 60% olympiaurheilijoista douppaa.



Toivottavasti Victor Conten valmentama, Lontoossa pronssimitalin voittanut nyrkkeilijä Marlen Esparza kuuluu puhtaaseen 40 %.

----------


## vetooo

> La Gazzettan juttua lukemattomana kommentti: se, että verkkotunnus on rekisteröity Hgissä ei kerro mitään firman rekisteröinnistä Suomessa..



En oikein usko, että Dr. Ferrari olisi rekisteröinyt firmansa Suomeen. Täällä on muutenkin niin pirun korkea yritysverotus verrattuna esim. Irlantiin.

http://whois.domaintools.com/53x12.com



> *53X12.com Whois Record*
> 
> *Registrant:
>  T-Moby Consulting
>  Hietaniemenkatu 8 C 31
>  Helsinki, - 00210
>  FI
> *
> *Domain name: 53X12.COM*
> ...

----------


## Leopejo

> En oikein usko, että Dr. Ferrari olisi rekisteröinyt firmansa Suomeen. Täällä on muutenkin niin pirun korkea yritysverotus verrattuna esim. Irlantiin.



Enpä usko, että hän välittäisi paljon verotuksesta, suurin osa hänen tuloistaan menee suoraan henk.koht. pankkitiliin ilman minkäänlaista verotusta...

----------


## JayJ

Vähän kun kaivaa syvemmälle, niin selviää, että T-moby Consulting Oy on sulautunut yrityksen East interactive Finland Oy Ltd kanssa. Vilkaisu East Interactiven sivuille east.fi ja selviää, että heillä on yhteyksiä mm. Italiaan.. Selventää varmaan, miksi domain on täällä rekisteröity.

----------


## gallodepelea

ooh. nettisalapoliisit. Tuo on frendin firma ja ne tekee nettisivuja/kamppiksia. Nuohan on vanhat sivut ja en usko että sivujen tekijöillä on mitään tekemistä itse doctorin kanssa. Tai jos on niin kaverilla on _hieman_ selvitettävää.

----------


## vetooo

Kansainvälisen pyöräilyliiton UCI:n puheenjohtaja Pat McQuiaid pelaa suht kovilla panoksilla. Hän syytää WADA:ta mm. pyöräilyn ajojahdista.





> *McQuaid: I'm not trying to save Lance Armstrong's skin*
> 
> Accuses WADA of a vendetta against cycling
> 
> Allegations of corruption, a stand-off with anti-doping organisations and a lack of understanding over the severity of the Armstrong case – just when will the sport's leaders wake up?



McQuaid: I'm Not Trying To Save Lance Armstrong's Skin | Cyclingnews.com

----------


## Oppressor

> Kansainvälisen pyöräilyliiton UCI:n puheenjohtaja Pat McQuiaid pelaa suht kovilla panoksilla. Hän syytää WADA:ta mm. pyöräilyn ajojahdista.



Vaakku on menettänyt realismin hetki sitten, aktiivisesti unohtaa tietävänsä wadan säännöstön ja antaa "virkeitä" kommentteja vain kun on "väärä" syytetty kyseessä...

----------


## OMT

Vaughters admits to doping during career

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/vaug...-during-career

----------


## Jan

Ja alkuperäinen Vaughtersin kirjoitus: http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/12/op...pagewanted=all

----------


## petri ok

Julkisuudessa on ollut tietoja, joiden mukaan neljä entistä US-Postal kuskia todistaisivat Lassea vastaan ja sen myötä saisivat nimellisen rangaistuksen.

Jotenkin tulee mieleen, että tuolloin McKvaakun johtama pellelauma nostaa profiiliaan viemällä ko. kuskien osalta viemällä rangaistukset CAS-käsittelyyn ja vaatimalla sen minimi kaksivuotta bannia. 

Toki on myös mahdollista, että UCI osallistuu Pharmastrongin oikeudenkäyntikuluihinkin. Niinhän se McKvaakun edeltäjä Heini aikoinaan totesi, ettei Lasse ole koskaan, ei ikinä doupannut. 

Ehkei LA olekaan doupannut, mutta siihen nähden vaan sitkeästi nää jutut elää. Ehkä USADA onnistuu siinä, missä muut on epäonnistunut, tai ehkei se onnistu kun LA ei olekaan d-vitamiinia käyttänyt. Ehkä joulupukki ja pääsiäispupukin on totta. Ootellaan ja kattellaan, jostain ku vielä popkornia sais pussillisia.

----------


## vetooo

Armstrong on kärsinyt tappion liittovaltion tuomioistuimessa.





> Lance  Armstrong’s attempt to overturn the US Anti Doping Agency’s charges  against him in the Federal court system proved unsuccessful today, with  Texas judge Sam Sparks ruling in favour of the agency and dismissing his  case.



Federal court judge rules in favour of USADA in Armstrong doping case

----------


## asb

Meinaako tämä nyt sitä, että Lance joutuu vastaamaan kysymykseen "syyllinen vai syytön" ja siitä sitten jatketaan oikeudessa?

----------


## pirtti

Meinaa sitä että Lasse voi joko hyväksyä USADAn langettaman rangaistuksen tai sitten edetä välimiesmenettelyllä, jossa sitten ruoditaan kaikki USADAn keräämät todisteet, näiden muiden ex USPostal ajajjien todistelut, jne... mutta varsinainen oikeusistuin se ei kai(?) ole. Jos Lasse vaan hyväksyisi elinikäisen kilpailu ja toimitsijakielon niin en tiedä jäisikö odisteet pimentoon. Tosin Bruyneel on kai hakemassa välimiesmenettelyä kuitenkin, että sitä kauttahan ne tulevat julki. Ja sitten on vielä se ensi kuussa ilmestyä T.T.n kirja, joten eiköhän ne detskut päivänvalon näe.

Ja toki Lasse voi koittaa vielä valittaa tästä päätöksestä ylemmäs ja jänkätä, ettei USADAlla ole toimivaltaa asiassa, mutta se lienee tuhoon tuomittu yritys ja en tiedä kuinka pitkään haluaa koittaa onneaan kun nyt jo laitettiin mm. maksamaan USADAn oikeudenkäyntikulut.

----------


## Soolo

> Tosin Riis on kai hakemassa välimiesmenettelyä kuitenkin, että sitä kauttahan ne tulevat julki. Ja sitten on vielä se ensi kuussa ilmestyä T.T.n kirja, joten eiköhän ne detskut päivänvalon näe.



Täh? Miten Riis liittyy tähän?

----------


## StantheMan

Oliko jo jossain, että välimiesmenettelyssä tulos on ollut jotain 58-2 USADAN hyväksi edellisissä tapauksissa.

----------


## pulmark

> Täh? Miten Riis liittyy tähän?



Olisikohan kyseessä kuitenkin Bruyneel ? Hän taitaa olla suostunut ns. välimiesmenettelyyn. Suostumalla tähän menettelyyn hän taitaa samalla tunnustaa USADA:n toimivallan.

Anna Zimmerman blogissaan spekuloi tulevia. Hänen skenaarionsa on, että LA ei lähde välimiesmenettelyyn, mutta nostaa sitten oikeusjutun tulevasta tuomiosta. Perusteena on se että USADA ei ole toimivaltaa hänen tapauksessaan. Riippuen sitten tästä oikeuden päätöksestä hän voi PR -koneiston avulla esittää: "USADA:lla ei ole toimivaltaa, oikeus päätti kuitenkin toisin, minua on huijattu" tai sitten onnistua aikeissaan romuttaa tuomio. 

Annan blogissa hyvää luettavaa mm. USADA vs. Armstrong liittyen :

http://150wattsofawesome.blogspot.fi/

----------


## pirtti

> Täh? Miten Riis liittyy tähän?



 Ei tietenkään mitenkään, vaan Bruyneel. Brainfart.

----------


## OMT

Klöden taas tulilinjalla.

----------


## abner

Armstrongin tapaus etenee http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/0...n_1826642.html

----------


## TetedeCourse

Lassen lausunto: http://lancearmstrong.com/news-event...august-23-2012

----------


## Jaaba

No mitäs nyt sitten tapahtuu? Lance ei puolustaudu syytöksiä vastaan, USADA julistaa bannin ja pyytää UCIa ottamaan TdF-voitot häneltä pois. UCI kiltisti tekee kuin on pyydetty ja case closed :P

----------


## obeesi

http://www.hs.fi/msn/urheilu/Lance+A...a1305595055185

----------


## obeesi

http://www.hs.fi/msn/urheilu/Lance+A...a1305595055185

----------


## Poursuivant

> No mitäs nyt sitten tapahtuu? Lance ei puolustaudu syytöksiä vastaan, USADA julistaa bannin ja pyytää UCIa ottamaan TdF-voitot häneltä pois. UCI kiltisti tekee kuin on pyydetty ja case closed :P



LA otti siis play dead -taktiikan käyttöönsä ja pelastaa(ko) maineensa tälla tavoin. Ehkä suuri yleisö (tai joku valikoidumpi salaliittohin uskova porukka, ihan miten vaan) ei tule hyväksymään tätä päätöstä koskaan, sillä näyttöä ei ole annettu oikeudessa. Tilanne on hieman sama, tosin erittäin paljon laajempi ja kaikkiaankin merkityksellisempi, kuin Jussi Halla-ahon taannoisessa blogikirjoitustuomiossa: vääristyneen maailmankuvan omaava yliegoinen syyllinen saa rangaistuksen, muttei hyväksy sitä ja alkaa bluffata ottamalla aseekseen tuomioistuimen kyseenalaistamisen. Omasta mielestäni homma alkaa olla erittäin selvä: Lance Armstrongilla kai ei olisi ollut oikeuden edessä mitään pelättävää, jos hän olisi ollut syytön.

----------


## Rommeli

Saas nähdä miten noiden mitätöimisten kanssa käy. WADAn omat säännöt sanovat aika yksiselitteisesti, ettei noita voi enää millään mitätöidä, mutta samaan aikaan samojen sääntöjen mukaan pelaava USADA on näin kuitenkin tekemässä. Olisi varmaan aika mitätöidä nuo säännötkin, kunneivät niitä edes itse noudata...

----------


## Gran Turismo

Jan Ulrichista taitaa tulla 4 kertainen Tourin voittaja. Yhteen voittoon nousevat Alex Zulle, Joseba Beloki, Andreas Klöden ja Ivan Basso

----------


## Rommeli

> Jan Ulrichista taitaa tulla 4 kertainen Tourin voittaja. Yhteen voittoon nousevat Alex Zulle, Joseba Beloki, Andreas Klöden ja Ivan Basso



Helpottavaa kuulla, että mahdolliset tilalle nostettavat miehet ovat kaikki puhtauden perikuvia. No on tuossa porukassa sentään yksi Tour-voittajalta kuulostava nimikin. Toisaalta tässä puhutaan seitsemästä Tourista ja listassa on kahdeksan voittoa jaettu uusiksi.

Edit. Seuraavaksi Merckxin voitot uusjakoon kenties?

Edit 2. Ullelle on luvassa "vain" kolme "voittoa".

----------


## sianluca

Ja Tyler Hamilton pääsee postuumisti podiumille! Samoin Santiago Botero! Ja Laurent Dufaux!

----------


## VesaP

Jättäsivät nyt Lancen rauhaan. Olisivat käräyttäneet silloin kun oli sen aika jos oli. No, onnea jatkoon vaan! Tämä lämmitti mieltä: "attempting to be the fittest 40-year old on the planet".

Eli mää jään kakkoseksi väkisin. No, on mulla vielä pari kuukautta aikaa reenata... Lähtis lenkille viikonloppuna siis parin viikon tauon jälkeen ja aloittaisi "kauden" 2013!  :Cool:

----------


## .jukka

Päätös olisi verran raju, että toivottavasti todisteet tuodaan julki mahdollisen dopingtuomion perusteissa vaikka juttu ei enää oikeuteen etenenisikään.
 En osaa sanoa, mitä mieltä Lancestä olen mutta näinkin pitkän ajan jälkeen todisteiden pitää olla huomattavan pitävät.
Toisaalta se, että Lance heitti pyyhkeen kehään viittaa (ehkä) raskauttaviin todisteisiin.

----------


## Gran Turismo

> Edit 2. Ullelle on luvassa "vain" kolme "voittoa".



3 uutta voittoa + vuoden 1997 voitto = 4

----------


## Gran Turismo

> Toisaalta se, että Lance heitti pyyhkeen kehään viittaa (ehkä) raskauttaviin todisteisiin.



Mun mielestä se, että joutuu ylipäätänsä taistelemaan näistä asioista viittaa vahvasti syyllisyyteen. Viime aikoina taistelu on keskittynyt nimenomaan muotoseikkoihin, eikä enää siihen onko näytteissä jotain mätää. Puhtailla näytteillä Amstrongin tapaiseen tilanteeseen tuskin joutuu.

----------


## Rommeli

> 3 uutta voittoa + vuoden 1997 voitto = 4



No tottakai juuri näin. Aivot tekivät tepposen ja ajattelin vain noita lisävoittoja.

----------


## J T K

Toivottavasti voittoja ei jaeta kenellekään, vaan tilastoihin jätetään tyhjä kohta. Siinäpä muistuttaisi kaiken parhaiten ajasta, jolloin kaikki veti järjestelmällisesti mömmöjä - nekin, jotka olivat jo valmiiksi poikkeuksellisia ominaisuuksiltaan.

----------


## kaakko

Se tässä asiassa ihmetyttää, että miten Armstrong saa elinikäisen kilpailukiellon (onko tällä nyt enää merkitystä?) ja sitten todistajat (Leipheimer yms) vaan puolen vuoden, joka ajoittuu kilpailukauden ulkopuolelle. Onko jonkun dopingin käyttö siis pahempi asia kuin toisten? Vai onko mulla nyt joku pointti jäänyt tässä asiassa huomioimatta. Tuo kuulostaa myös vähän erikoiselta, jos jotain vuoden 1999 voittoa jaetaan nyt uudestaan. Mielestäni voitto voitaisiin jättää jakamatta kokonaan, jos se nyt Lasselta viedään. Ja onko voittajiksi nousevat sitten sen puhtaampia (esim Basso). Tässä vaan yleistä pohdintaa asiasta.

----------


## Ana

> Jan Ulrichista taitaa tulla 4 kertainen Tourin voittaja. Yhteen voittoon nousevat Alex Zulle, Joseba Beloki, Andreas Klöden ja Ivan Basso



Joo, Bjarne Riisillahan on edelleen Tour voitto. Eka otettiin pois tunnustuksen vuoksi, mutta sitten annettiin takaisin, koska on joku 10 vuoden sääntö (WADA, UCI)
, minkä jälkeen voittoa ei voi mitätöidä. Tosin virallisissakin tuloksissa voiton perässä taitaa olla edelleen merkintä: tunnustanut dopingin.

Jos käsittely saataisiin loppuun tosi nopeasti, yllä mainittua logiikkaa noudattaen Lance pitäisi voitot 99-02 ja 03 voittaja Ullrich, 04 voittaja Klöden ja 05 voittaja Basso.

----------


## Brunberg

Todella outoa hölmöilyä koko juttu, keskittyisivät tähän päivään, eikä mihinkään 13 vuotta vanhoihin juttuihin. JOS energiaa riittää niin saa niitä vanhoja näytteitä tutkia ja ottaa opikseen mutta antaisivat vanhan miehen jo olla.

----------


## vakevves

> Se tässä asiassa ihmetyttää, että miten Armstrong saa elinikäisen kilpailukiellon (onko tällä nyt enää merkitystä?) ja sitten todistajat (Leipheimer yms) vaan puolen vuoden, joka ajoittuu kilpailukauden ulkopuolelle. Onko jonkun dopingin käyttö siis pahempi asia kuin toisten? Vai onko mulla nyt joku pointti jäänyt tässä asiassa huomioimatta. Tuo kuulostaa myös vähän erikoiselta, jos jotain vuoden 1999 voittoa jaetaan nyt uudestaan. Mielestäni voitto voitaisiin jättää jakamatta kokonaan, jos se nyt Lasselta viedään. Ja onko voittajiksi nousevat sitten sen puhtaampia (esim Basso). Tässä vaan yleistä pohdintaa asiasta.



Yleensä rikosten selvittämistyössä auttavaa palkitaan. Doping on urheilun rikollisuutta. Bisnespuolella esim. kartellin paljastaja jää kokonaan tuomiotta, vaikka olisi ollut mukana toiminnassa. Dopingin torjunnan kannalta on välttämätöntä, että tunnustaja ja toisen käräyttäjä pääsee huomattavasti vähemmällä kuin se, joka jääräpäisesti kieltää kaiken ja yrittää selittelyillä ja muotoseikoilla pelastaa itsensä.

----------


## ästidin

Onpas surullinen päivä

----------


## skiman

> Todella outoa hölmöilyä koko juttu, keskittyisivät tähän päivään, eikä mihinkään 13 vuotta vanhoihin juttuihin. JOS energiaa riittää niin saa niitä vanhoja näytteitä tutkia ja ottaa opikseen mutta antaisivat vanhan miehen jo olla.



Se että dopingin käyttöön puututaan 13-vuoden kuluttua tapahtuneesta lisää pelotetta tämän päivän urheilijoissa kun miettivät että ottaako vai ei.
Eli siinä mielessä hyvä asia.

----------


## TURISTI

Hirveetä pelleilyä.

----------


## pirtti

Ohan se selvä että jossain '99 tourilla pitäisi mennä tuloslistalla varmaan aika pitkälle että löytyisi oikeasti puhdas kaveri. Olen samaa mieltä että hienointa olisi jättää vaan tyhjäksi tuloslistoilla se voittaja, en usko että näin menetellään. 

Ehkä näiden todistakin lyhyempää kieltoa voi kuitenkin puolustella esim sillä että ne sentään todistivat ja myönsivät. Lasse vaan haraa vastaan kaikin keinoin loppuun asti. Todisteiden sisällöstä ei nyt myöskään sitten tiedä, mutta nehän voivat osoittaa että Lasse olis ollut isommin järjestelemässä US Postalin organisoitua doping ohjelmaa ja muut "vain" käyttäjiä. Mutta menee spekuloinnin puolelle. 

Lisäksi se on liioitellut niitä testimääriään ja jeesustellut sillä "ei yhtään positiviistä", mikä on aivan turhaa koska aika monta "never tested positive" kaveria on myöntänyt käyttönsä. Ja tehnyt määrättömästi fyrkkaa Livestrong "hyväntekeväisyydellään", joka nojaa puhtaasti sen maineeseen (jännä nähdä mitä esim Nike, Trek, jne. sponssit muuten tykkää tästä. Mutta nämä nyt lähinnä nostavat antipatiaa, eivät oikeuta sinällään raskaampaa tuomiota. 

Noissa voittojen pois ottamisissa ja jakamisissa uudelleen on muuten sellain homma, että siihen USADAlla ei kyllä riitä toimivalta. UCI:llä (ja joiltain osin ASOlla) riittää, mutta teoriassa ne voisivat asettua Lassen puolelle. Silloin tosin UCI varmaan rikkoisi WADAn sääntöjä ja hommasta nousisi melkoinen meteli, ei vähiten sen vuoksi että kaikki UCIn alaiset lajit lentäisivät olympialaisista kuin leppäkeihäs pihalle. Mutta McKvaakku on kovasti pyristellyt USADAta vastaan tässä asiassa ja vaikuttaa aika arvaamattomalta ja epästabiililta, toki senkin palli varmaan alkaa heilua jossain vaiheessa, vaikka tuntuukin yllättävän suurta luottoa nauttivan riittävän monella taholla. 

Elämme mielenkiintoisia aikoja, tämän tarinan viimeistä lukua tuskin kirjoitettiin viime yönä.

----------


## Gran Turismo

> Joo, Bjarne Riisillahan on edelleen Tour voitto. Eka otettiin pois tunnustuksen vuoksi, mutta sitten annettiin takaisin, koska on joku 10 vuoden sääntö (WADA, UCI)
> , minkä jälkeen voittoa ei voi mitätöidä. Tosin virallisissakin tuloksissa voiton perässä taitaa olla edelleen merkintä: tunnustanut dopingin.



Virallisiin tuloksiin voitaisiin lisätä myös Jaques Anguentilin kohdalle lisätä kohdan: tunnustanut dopingin. (tosin se taisi olla sallittua siihen aikaan)

Voitotkin voisi mitätöidä, ellei se olisi ranskalainen.

----------


## pirtti

> 10 vuoden sääntö (WADA, UCI), minkä jälkeen voittoa ei voi mitätöidä.



WADA. 8 vuotta ja rike vanhenee.

----------


## scf_

> Mun mielestä se, että joutuu ylipäätänsä taistelemaan näistä asioista viittaa vahvasti syyllisyyteen. Viime aikoina taistelu on keskittynyt nimenomaan muotoseikkoihin, eikä enää siihen onko näytteissä jotain mätää. Puhtailla näytteillä Amstrongin tapaiseen tilanteeseen tuskin joutuu.



Uhrin viittaahan Lance tuossa pukee ylleen aivan selvästi. "Nyt riittää" -kommenteilla haetaan vaan yleisön myötätuntoa ja yritetään tehdä usadasta paha poika joka ei jätä raihnasta vanhaa miestä rauhaan, eikä niillä ole mitään tekemistä oman syyttömyytensä puolustamisessa. Maineen ja julkisuuskuvan sekä epäilemättä lukuisten yhteiskuvioiden tuomien miljoonien kannalta oli viisasta laittaa jutulle stoppi tällä tavalla kun alkoi polttelemaan vähän liian kuumasti.

----------


## IJM

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/muutlajit/...494171418.html

Onko tää luotettavaa tietoa, jos on niin mitäs mieltä ihmiset on..?

----------


## vakevves

> Onpas surullinen päivä



Totuudesta ei kannata tulla surulliseksi. Tämä on suuri askel puhtaamman pyöräilyn puolesta.

----------


## DzeiDzei

Kait se on luotettavaa tietoa. Helsingin Sanomissa sama uutinen http://www.hs.fi/msn/urheilu/Lance+A...a1305595055185

Ei kyllä ole mikään Anti-dopingtyön voitto tämä, jos seuraus tästä on se, että 3 voittoa merkitään nyt sitten Jan Ullrichille.

----------


## Rommeli

> Totuudesta ei kannata tulla surulliseksi. Tämä on suuri askel puhtaamman pyöräilyn puolesta.



Niin kauan kuin tuolla aktiivipolkijoissa on hyvinkin epäilyttävää porukkaa vaikka millä mitalla, ei tuollaisilla vanhojen kaiveluilla otetuilla askelilla ole mitään merkitystä. Ainakin minun käsitykseni mukaan mahdolliset vääryydet tulee oikaista heti, eikä vasta vuosien päästä.

----------


## Straiss

Onhan tätä hetkeä odotettu/pelätty. Jännttävää sinällään, että kävivät ns. omien kimppuun, mutta hyvä näin. 
Aiheen vierestä, mutta kuka on McKvaakku?

----------


## TURISTI

Puhdasta huippu-urheilua, tai ainakaan pyöräilyä ei tule koskaan olemaan ja ei koskaan ole ollutkaan. Käsiittääkseni oikeastaan aina on koitettu löytää keinoja parantaa omaa suoritusta erilaisten aineiden avulla, kuten punaviinin ja tupakan.

----------


## china

On kyllä käsittämättömän typerää touhua, vaikken mikään suuri Lance-fani olekaan. Kai ne nyt kaikki ovat aikanaan jotain vetäneet; Lancen kilpakumppaneista suurin osa on kärähtänyt.

Lance on ollut hommassaan hyvä ja läpäissyt sen aikaiset kontrollit, joilla kaikki siihen aikaan on tasapuolisesti testattu. That's it. Antakaa olla.

----------


## DzeiDzei

> Mun mielestä se, että joutuu ylipäätänsä taistelemaan näistä asioista viittaa vahvasti syyllisyyteen. Viime aikoina taistelu on keskittynyt nimenomaan muotoseikkoihin, eikä enää siihen onko näytteissä jotain mätää. Puhtailla näytteillä Amstrongin tapaiseen tilanteeseen tuskin joutuu.



Se että joutuu näissä asioissa taistelemaan voi (on siis mahdollista tämäkin) viitata siihen, että menestystä on tullut ja kaikki eivät siitä tykkää. 

Niin tässä kannattaisi silti pitää mielessä se toinen "mahdollinen" vaihtoehto eli, että Lance todellakin on syytön (hänellähän todellakin on varmaan tuhansia negatiivisia doping-testituloksia). Voihan siis (teoriassa ainakin mahdollista) olla niinkin, että jos nämä vanhat testitulokset tulkittaisiin uudella menetelmällä niin ne antaisivat virheellisesti positiivisen tuloksen vaikka todellisuudessa pitäisi olla negatiivinen. Onhan siis tämäkin mahdollista ja tätä korttia Lasse nyt tarjoaa. Vaikeata kyllä mennä sanomaan ehdotonta totuutta kun se "ehdoton totuus" on omana aikanaan jo monena negatiivisena doping-testituloksena kerrottu. Eli vaikka nämä testitulokset nyt testattaisiin uudestaan uudella menetelmällä ja todettaisiin, että syyllinen niin sekin on vielä mahdollista, että menee muutama vuosi ja todetaan että tämä uusi testimenetelmä olikin virheellinen.

----------


## BONK

Tämä oli odotettavissa, mutta silti jotenkin surullista - lähinnä pyöräilyn kannalta. Noiden tilalle nousevien voittajienkaan puhtaudesta en tosin ole kovin vakuuttunut...

----------


## TURISTI

Onko kukaan miettinyt asiaa siltä kantilta, että se että on voittanut noita Toureja on jo aika vahva evidenssi douppaamisesta? Ai miksi?
No eikös Lancen takana ole aika monta lahjakasta nimeä, jotka ovat kärynneet ja Lanssi olisi sitten nämä voittanut puhtaana? 

Eli Lanssi on niin käsittämättömän lahjakas ja kovakuntoinen, että pystyy puhtaana voittamaan muut lahjakkaat ja kovakuntoset + kemiallisia apuja käyttävät ajajat?   

Chinalla hyvä kirjoitus.

----------


## r.a.i

> Totuudesta ei kannata tulla surulliseksi. Tämä on suuri askel puhtaamman pyöräilyn puolesta.



No, tästä nyt voidaan olla montaa mieltä. Omasta mielestäni koko juttu on älytön ja vaikuttaa vahvasti USAD "verikostolta" Mutta katsotaan sitten, kun ja jos todisteet esitetään. 
Totuudesta on ihan turha puhua tämän tapauksen yhteydessä. Ainoa fakta LA ja dopingiin liittyen on, ettei mies ole kertaakaan antanut positiivista näytettä.

Tapauksen asiantuntematon käsittely mediassa tulee edelleen heikentämään jo nyt huonoa pyöräilyn julkisuuskuvaa useiksi vuosiksi eteenpäin.

LA:n reaktio on ihan oikein - pitäkää tunkkinne!

----------


## pinna

douppinki ja pyöräily kulkee käsi kädessä.

----------


## pirtti

> Aiheen vierestä, mutta kuka on McKvaakku?



 Patrick "_Pat_" McQuaid UCI:n istuva presitentti.

----------


## Teppo

Jep, nyt pitäisi välittömästi USADA:n julkaista ne todisteet joita sillä on Lancea vastaan, kaikki todisteet. Ja jos ne todisteet on pelkkää kuulopuhetta ja tyyliä "se on varmasti käyttänyt kun kilpakumppanitkin on" niin vessanpönttökamaa ovat. Siis onko nyt vanhoista Tour-voittojen aikaisista näytteistä löydetty uusilla testimenetelmillä jotain vilunkia vai ei? Jos on, niin homma selvä. Jos ei, niin mies on syytön niin kauan kun ei myönnä käyttäneensä. Jos todisteita ei julkisteta, niin harmaalla epäilyksen alueella mennään vaikka kuinka jaettaisiin kilpailukieltoa ja vietäis voitot historian kirjoista.

----------


## pirtti

> Jos on, niin homma selvä. Jos ei, niin mies on syytön niin kauan kun ei myönnä käyttäneensä. Jos todisteita ei julkisteta, niin harmaalla epäilyksen alueella mennään vaikka kuinka jaettaisiin kilpailukieltoa ja vietäis voitot historian kirjoista.



Hassua miten tää Lassen kamppis menee läpi. Hänhän nimenomaan itse hyväksyy että todisteita ei julkisteta, kieltäytymällä välimiesmenettelystä. Välimiesmenettelyssä todisteet olisi tulleet julkisiksi ja ne olisi ruodittu. 

Toivon myös että todisteet lyödään pöytään. Mutta jos Lasse tosiaan olisi täysin puhdas pulmunen niin miksi h**vetissä se haraisi noin kovasti vastaan ensin ja sitten lopultakin vielä kieltäytyisi niiden todisteiden puolueettomasta välimiestarkastelusta?

----------


## Gran Turismo

Lancen kannalta lopputulos on kuitenkin ihan sama. Maine voi mennä mutta omaisuus säilyy, eikö se ole kuitenkin amerikkalaisen kannalta tärkein asia.

----------


## FRE_A_K

> Jan Ulrichista taitaa tulla 4 kertainen Tourin voittaja.



Joo, tätä hetkeä on odotettu melkein 10 vuotta! Toivottavasti toi huijari jää kiinni...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## jjyrki

Ammattilaispyöräilyssä pitää siirtyä järjestelyyn jossa kaikki tulokset julistetaan "toistaiseksi" ja mitalien, voittorahojen luovutus vasta kun 25 vuotta tms kulunut ja lista on muokkautunut "lopulliseksi".

----------


## timoe

Ottamatta kantaa La. tapaukseen, niin noin periaatteessa:

"Ainoa fakta kenen thansa dopingiin liittyen on, että jos mies ole kertaakaan antanut positiivista näytettä" voi teoriassa olla

Tilanne jossa tallilla X on kaikki aikansa parhaat systeemit käytössä, ja treenikaudella mömmöt kehissä, inhouse testaamisella varoajat selvillä, ja itse testatut puhtaat urheilijat kisaavat puhtaina kisoissa antaen negatiiviset näytteet.

Mutta kun testimenetelmät kehittyvät ja aineen tunnistusraja (määrä joka riittää positiiviseen tulokseen) putoaa tekenisen kehityksen myötä vaikka 1/100 entisestä --> käry käy jälkikäteen pakastimesta kaivettuja näytteitä tutkittaessa.

Eli pieni ääni täältä säännnölliseen harjoituskauden testaamiseen ja julkisiin tuloksiin :->

----------


## ästidin

> Totuudesta ei kannata tulla surulliseksi. Tämä on suuri askel puhtaamman pyöräilyn puolesta.



Tällä ei ole mitään tekemistä puhtaamman pyöräilyn kannalta. Ainoastaan tämä osoittaa kuinka läpimätä koko systeemi on. Olisikohan nuokin rahat kannattanut satsata siihen että douppaajat saadaan nyt 2012 kiinni tehokkaammin...

----------


## vakevves

> No, tästä nyt voidaan olla montaa mieltä. Omasta mielestäni koko juttu on älytön ja vaikuttaa vahvasti USAD "verikostolta" Mutta katsotaan sitten, kun ja jos todisteet esitetään. 
> Totuudesta on ihan turha puhua tämän tapauksen yhteydessä. Ainoa fakta LA ja dopingiin liittyen on, ettei mies ole kertaakaan antanut positiivista näytettä.
> 
> Tapauksen asiantuntematon käsittely mediassa tulee edelleen heikentämään jo nyt huonoa pyöräilyn julkisuuskuvaa useiksi vuosiksi eteenpäin.
> 
> LA:n reaktio on ihan oikein - pitäkää tunkkinne!



Tässä tapauksessa tulee mitä ilmeisimmin selitys myös sille miksi positiivista näytettä ei ole tullut. Kyllä dopingista voi tuomita muullakin kuin posiitiivisella laboratoriotuloksella. Syytöntä ei tälläkään tavalla saa tuomiolle.

Totuus on ettei vuoteen 2003 asti juurikaan voinut pärjätä pyöräilyssä ilman EPO:n käyttöä. Käytöstä ei jäänyt kiinni, mutta tuloksiin sillä oli huomattava vaikutus.

L A ei pärjännyt siksi, että oli urheilijana ylivoimainen. Hänellä oli kykyä, vaikutusvaltaa ja rahaa järjestää omat dopingkuviot niin, että pärjäsi paremmin kuin muut.

----------


## Rommeli

> L A ei pärjännyt siksi, että oli urheilijana ylivoimainen. Hänellä oli kykyä, vaikutusvaltaa ja rahaa järjestää omat dopingkuviot niin, että pärjäsi paremmin kuin muut.



Onhan tuokin eräs näkökulma, mutta mielestäni Lance on kyllä nimenomaan osoittanut olevansa urheilijana(kin) ylivoimainen. Ja sekös se tuntuukin eräitä tahoja niin suunnattomasti vituttavan.

----------


## vakevves

> Tällä ei ole mitään tekemistä puhtaamman pyöräilyn kannalta. Ainoastaan tämä osoittaa kuinka läpimätä koko systeemi on. Olisikohan nuokin rahat kannattanut satsata siihen että douppaajat saadaan nyt 2012 kiinni tehokkaammin...



Onhan tämä askel sille, että mätä saadaan systeemistä pois. On aina oireellista, jos pitää asettua toiselle puolelle kuin dopingvalvoja. ADT-puoli tuskin on läpimätä, sillä sen ainoa intressi on saada dopingin käyttäjä kiinni.

----------


## juhoo

> Onko kukaan miettinyt asiaa siltä kantilta, että se että on voittanut noita Toureja on jo aika vahva evidenssi douppaamisesta? Ai miksi?
> No eikös Lancen takana ole aika monta lahjakasta nimeä, jotka ovat kärynneet ja Lanssi olisi sitten nämä voittanut puhtaana? 
> 
> Eli Lanssi on niin käsittämättömän lahjakas ja kovakuntoinen, että pystyy puhtaana voittamaan muut lahjakkaat ja kovakuntoset + kemiallisia apuja käyttävät ajajat?







> En tiedä ripittäytyneistä, mutta tässä kaaviossa Lancen Tour -vuosien 10 parhaan ajajan "d-historiaa". Aika kaukaa saa alkaa etsiä voittajaa, jos näitä tuloksia aletaan jälkikäteen muokkaamaan...ja luulenpa että noilta "valkoisilta" ukoiltakin löytyy luurankoja kaapista?

----------


## vakevves

> Onhan tuokin eräs näkökulma, mutta mielestäni Lance on kyllä nimenomaan osoittanut olevansa urheilijana(kin) ylivoimainen. Ja sekös se tuntuukin eräitä tahoja niin suunnattomasti vituttavan.



Jotakuinkin kaikki Lancen kilpakumppanit ovat kärynneet. Ei Lance niin ylivoimainen ollut, että hän pärjäsi puhtaana ja muut hävisivät, vaikka douppasivat. 

Potuttaahan se, kun elämyksiä aikanaan tarjonnut urheilija osottautuu samanlaiseksi huijariksi kuin muut. Vuosien varrella näitä on vain ollut niin monia, että kyynisyys valtaa pakostakin mielialaa.

----------


## Esanssia

> No, tästä nyt voidaan olla montaa mieltä. Omasta mielestäni koko juttu on älytön ja vaikuttaa vahvasti USAD "verikostolta" Mutta katsotaan sitten, kun ja jos todisteet esitetään. 
> Totuudesta on ihan turha puhua tämän tapauksen yhteydessä. Ainoa fakta LA ja dopingiin liittyen on, ettei mies ole kertaakaan antanut positiivista näytettä.
> 
> Tapauksen asiantuntematon käsittely mediassa tulee edelleen heikentämään jo nyt huonoa pyöräilyn julkisuuskuvaa useiksi vuosiksi eteenpäin.
> 
> LA:n reaktio on ihan oikein - pitäkää tunkkinne!



Miten niin heikentää?

Kaikessa huippu-urheilussa doupataan, mitäs sitten? Julkisuuskuva on yhtä heikko muissakin hyvää fyysistä kuntoa vaativissa lajeissa, jokainenhan siellä on lääkittynä. Ei tämä pätkääkään ainakaan tällaista harrastelijaa haittaa.

Kaikkihan tietävät että näissä bisneksissä liikkuvat niin suuret rahat niin sponsoreiden ja lääketehtaidenkin osalta, että puhdasta huippu-urheilua on mahdoton saavuttaa. Mielestäni kaikille pitäisi antaa lupa vetää ihan mitä lystää ja lopetettaisiin tällaiset typerät testit. Eihän tuollainen huippu-urheilu muutenkaan terveellistä ole.

----------


## lansive

Totuus on tiedetty Porissa jo aikaa sitten.

----------


## mats sundin

> Tällä ei ole mitään tekemistä puhtaamman pyöräilyn kannalta. Ainoastaan tämä osoittaa kuinka läpimätä koko systeemi on. Olisikohan nuokin rahat kannattanut satsata siihen että douppaajat saadaan nyt 2012 kiinni tehokkaammin...



Tällä jos millä, nimenomaan, on erittäin paljon tekemistä puhtaamman pyöräilyn kanssa. Se että käyttäjät voivat kärähtää myös "tulevaisuudessa" ja ettei yksikään kala ole liian suuri jäädäkseen kiinni, on yksi parhaista mahdollisista tavoista lisätä douppaamiseen liittyviä riskejä ja samalla vähentää käyttöä. Urheilussa liikkuu siinä määrin paljon rahaa, so. laittomiin aineisiin panostetaan siinä määrin paljon, että on täysin epärealistista ajatella doping-valvonnan olevan täysin ajantasalla doping-aineiden kehitystyön kanssa. Vaihtoehdoksi jää verinäytteiden säilyttäminen ja oikeudelliset toimenpiteet. 

Itse olen tyytyväinen siitä, että vilpillä voittaneet jäävät kiinni. Silläkin ajatuksella, että on olemassa paljon douppaajia jotka eivät kärähdä. Mun on helppo hakea asiaan vertailukohta omasta elämästä: mitä jos tulisin itse sivuutetuksi/häviäisin esim. tarjouskilpailun sen johdosta, että voittanut osapuolisi olisi väärentänyt oman ansioluettelonsa ja suosituksensa. 

Hieno päivä pyöräilylle.

----------


## JussiHoo

Kukas tästä Lancen tapauksesta oikeasti hyötyy? Laivalastillinen pukumiehiä ainakin rahallisesti, mutta ei ainakaan puhtaampi pyöräilyn tulevaisuus. Järjetön määrä pesetoita on poltettu vanhojen asioiden kaivelemiseen, mikä olisi voitu varmaan laittaa nykypyöräilyn puhtaanapitoon. Ikäloput hyvin tai huonommin kohdellut, mutta ilman yhtä suurta menestystä jääneet tiimikaverit muistelee, että: "Taisi se Late jotain ottaa." 
Kannattaakohan noita vanhoja paitoja sieltä Laten ranchin seinältä seuraavalle jakaa, koska uudenkin omistajan historiasta varmaan löytyy jokin puhelinkeskustelu epäilyttävän tohtorin kanssa tai jopa oikein positiivinen testitulos. Lance on kuitenkin ansioitunein Tourin kiertäjä, joka toimi varmasti ajan hengessä. Antaisivat Laten pitää paidat että tarkenee, kun on talvikin tulossa.

----------


## vakevves

> Ammattilaispyöräilyssä pitää siirtyä järjestelyyn jossa kaikki tulokset julistetaan "toistaiseksi" ja mitalien, voittorahojen luovutus vasta kun 25 vuotta tms kulunut ja lista on muokkautunut "lopulliseksi".



Suomessa on ihan yleistä, että urheilijan sopimuspykälissä on rahojen menetys jos syyllistyy dopingin käyttöön. Kyllä se pitäisi saada maailmanlaajuiseksi käytännöksi. Tavallaan kyse on rikoksella saadun hyödyn menettämisestä, joka on normaali oikeuskäytäntö.

----------


## Kunde Svaan

Eli jos voittaa Ranskan ympäriajon 7 kertaa peräkkäin pitää olla valmis istumaan oikeussaleissa lopun ikänsä?
Ihan oikein Armstrongilta että haistattaa vitut koko paskalle. Aikansa kutakin. Armstrong jatkaa työtänsä syöpäjärjestön hyväksi joka Armstrongin avulla kerännyt yli 500 miljoonaa dollaria hyvään tarkoitukseen.

----------


## Salla

Lance rauhaan. Ei kaiveta puukkoa haavassa.. Toivottavasti Lance ei masennu ja tee Tony Scotteja..

----------


## Tregård

> Armstrong jatkaa työtänsä syöpäjärjestön hyväksi joka Armstrongin avulla kerännyt yli 500 miljoonaa dollaria hyvään tarkoitukseen.



Rahat takasin ja syöpä takas parantuneille. Se olis rehti peli!

----------


## jjyrki

Juu, periamerikkalaiseen tapaan Lance ei dopingtestamentissaan keskittynyt itse asiaan vaan otti mukaan perheensä ja säätiönsä. Robin Hood -marttyyri.
Pitänee ruveta näkemään dopingkuviot osana ammattilaispyöräilyn suurta sirkusta jua voittajat ovatkin vain ehkä-voittajia.

----------


## vetooo

Saatiin tämäkin saippuaoopperra seuraavalle mainoskatkolle. Kuten aika moni on todennut, niin USADA:n todistusaineistoa olisi mielenkiintosita päästä lukemaan.

----------


## Jake_Kona

Mitätöidään kaikki tulokset ja ennätykset  :Vink:  eikös se vanha poliisin sanoma kun aina ensin löi pampulla " kyllä se on johonkin syyllistynyt"

----------


## maantienässä

näissä vuosia jälkikäteen annattavissa tuomioissa lajissa kuin lajissa ei ole mitään järkeä, ei varmasti joskus vuonna 2000 ajetun kisan silloinen 3. tai 4. nauti siitä mitään että saa yli kymmenen vuoden päästä jonkun lätkän itselleen ja sijoitus nousee yhden pykälän. Kisat on aikanaan ajettu ja sillä selvä.

Aivan oikein Lance teki, että heitti "keskarin" asioita tonkiville ja totesi että pitäkää lätkänne. Propsit Lancelle ja tuo muille :Irvistys:

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Osumaa ottaa kaikkein eniten hartaat harrastajat, jotka kuolaavat silmä kovana koko kesän sankareitaan. Ja koko ajan taustalla pyörii tämä kaksinaamaisuuden teatteri, mikä vie maun koko hommasta. Minä ainakin uskon että LA on napsinut jotain siinä missä muutkin, mutta olen myös silmittömän pettynyt että näin jälkikäteen ryhdytään hutkimaan. Tutkitaan sitten kaikki? Jeejee.

Dopingiin ja sen suitsimiseen osallistuu kaksi osapuolta, henkilöt jotka douppaavat ja ne, jotka jahtaavat näitä. Tätä myöten asia lienee kaikille selvä. Mutta nyt näyttää siltä, että "sen puhtaan puolen" eli testaajien jauhot alkavat likaantua, mikä on vaarallista. Esimerkiksi jos poliisi alkaa ylittää omat toimivaltuutensa, kehen voi enää luottaa? Antidoping-puolella on vastuu ja velvollisuus saada käyttäjät kiinni omilla säännöillään ja testeillään, muuten mitään ei voi enää uskoa.

Ruoskin myös douppaajia, jotka huijaavat kisoissa puhtaasti ajavilta ei vain maineen, mutta myös rahatulot. Pekko Puhtoinen-Urheilijan on varmaan kiva uhrata koko elämä kilpaurheilun alttarille, kun ei saa W/kg:tä nousemaan "Jostain Syystä" sille tasolle että voisi voittaa.

Kaiken tämän teatterin taustalla hyörivät lääkeyhtiöt, tutkijat, lääkärit, lakimiehet ja muut, jotka välillisesti tekevät ihan kelpo tilin sekä uusien aineiden kehittämisestä että niiden tunnistamisesta kilpaurheilussa. Rahaa liikkuu varmaan silmittömiä summia. Kuulinko oikein, sanoiko joku korruptio?

----------


## vetooo

Tämä on Ilta-Sanomien uutisen paras kohta.





> *USADA:n toimitusjohtaja Travis Tygartin mukaan antidopingtoimistolla on  valta poistaa Armstrongilta kaikki hänen voittamansa tittelit, mutta  Armstrong kiisti Tygartin väitteet. Kansainvälinen pyöräilyliitto UCI ei  ole vielä ottanut kantaa asiaan.*



Lance Armstrong luovutti - menettriajon voittonsa  - Ilta-Sanomat

----------


## gnothi seauton

En tiedä mikä on totuus Lancen asiassa mutta Esson baarin tietäjille muistutan taas että sivistynyt ajattelu lähtee siitä että ihminen on syytön kunnes toisin osoitetaan. Urheilijat ovat puhtaita kunnes toisin osoitetaan.

Lance:

_"If I thought for one moment that by participating in USADA’s process, I  could confront these allegations in a fair setting and – once and for  all – put these charges to rest, I would jump at the chance. But I  refuse to participate in a process that is so one-sided and unfair.  Regardless of what Travis Tygart says, there is zero physical evidence  to support his outlandish and heinous claims. The only physical evidence  here is the hundreds of controls I have passed with flying colors. I  made myself available around the clock and around the world.  In-competition. Out of competition. Blood. Urine. Whatever they asked  for I provided. What is the point of all this testing if, in the end,  USADA will not stand by it?"_

Tuolta löytyy Lancen eilinen lausunto kokonaisuudessaan

http://lancearmstrong.com/news-event...august-23-2012

----------


## VesaP

> Rahat takasin ja syöpä takas parantuneille. Se olis rehti peli!



Niin. Mistähän osoitteesta voi pyytää rahoja takaisin tuosta Livestrong paitapinosta minkä minäkin ostanut tässä vuosien varrella?  :Hymy:  Eikukö oikeesti, toivottavasti ei vaikuta Livestrong bisneksiin tuo homma. Varmaan oikeasti hyvää duunia siinä hommassa ko säätiö tekee, luulisin. Ja Länce tietysti myös. Keep up the good work!

----------


## asb

Ovatko todisteet ja todistajalausunnot, joiden perusteella Lance tuomittiin, julkisia tai tulevatko ne jossain vaiheessa julkisiksi?

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Urheilijat ovat puhtaita kunnes toisin osoitetaan.



Ja juuri siksikö kieltäneet vanhojen näytteiden uudelleentutkinnan moderneimmin testein?

----------


## J T K

*VN:*  There was reportedly a lot of evidence in the case, there was witness  testimony and presumably more…do you expect any of those details to  emerge?

*TT:* Yes, absolutely…at the right time. Obviously there  are other cases that are alleged to be involved in the conspiracy. Their  cases are still proceeding, so it will be in due course. 
Read more:  http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/12...#ixzz24S5Dya6W

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Tämä on Ilta-Sanomien uutisen paras kohta.
> 
> Lance Armstrong luovutti - menettriajon voittonsa  - Ilta-Sanomat



IS: 



> Yhdysvaltain antidopingtoimiston USADA:n toimitusjohtajan Travis Tygartin mukaan Armstrong menettää Ranskan ympäriajon voitot ja saa elinikäisen kilpailukiellon.
> 
> Armstrongia uhkaa myös elinikäinen kilpailukielto ja Sydneyn olympialaisten pronssimitalin menetys.



Sekä elinikäinen että elinikäinen?

----------


## mkpaa

VesaP: http://patients.about.com/b/2010/12/...for-a-cure.htm

----------


## pirtti

> En tiedä mikä on totuus Lancen asiassa mutta Esson baarin tietäjille muistutan taas että sivistynyt ajattelu lähtee siitä että ihminen on syytön kunnes toisin osoitetaan. Urheilijat ovat puhtaita kunnes toisin osoitetaan.



Olen samaa mieltä. Tässä kieltäytymällä välimiesmenettelystä Lasse kuitenkin kieltää USADAn todisteet antamatta riippumattomille tahoille edes mahdollisuutta niitä tarkastella. 

Lausunto sinänsä on täysin tekopyhää roskaa ja saman kieltolinjan jatkamista millä on oltu tähänkin asti. Vastaavasti voidaan todeta ihan asiallsisesti, ettei ne "sadat" (suht luotettava arvio jossain, voin kaivaa referenssin myöhemmin, oli muuten oikeasti alle 200) puhtaat testit myöskään todista mitään. USADAlla on halluussaan jotain, mukaanlukien useiden Lassen ex-tallikaverien todistukset, nyt Lasse koittaa vaan kuittaa "niillää ei ole mitään ja mä olen syytön koska en suostu vastaamaan siihen mitä niillä on", jo koska lasse sanoo näin niin se pitäisi uskoa - ei sekään nyt ihan oikein mene? Lasse on säännöt hyväksynyt kun on urheilijalisenssin joskus ottanut ja nyt pitäisi toimia sitten sen mukaan ja käydä anti-doping elimen prosessi läpi. Tuntuu vähän kaukaa haetualta että Tygard, lukuisat todistajat, jne... kaikki haluaisivat vaan ristiinnaulita täysin puhtaan urheilijan ja mustamaalata tämän maineen. Miksi? Kateuttaan? Enpä oikein usko. 

Ja jutussa on tosiaan kysymys isommasta asiasta kuin vain siitä vetikö Lasse vai ei, melko selvää että monet vetivät 90-luvun lopussa. USADA pitää selvästi (ja ehkä oikeutetustikin niin) järjestelmällisen doping ohjelman organisointia isompana asiana kuin vain omaa käyttöä ja se tässä jutussa taitaa olla se varsinainen pihvi taustalla, eli mikä oli Lassen rooli US Postalin mahdollisessa doping ohjelmassa (oman käytön päälle).

----------


## Dude

Mikäs eroa tässä Olympialaisten alla julistettiin moukarinheittäjä Ivan Tihon (Tikhon, Tsikhan whatever) caseen? Tihon dopingnäytteistä v.2004 löydettiin jälkikäteen v.2012 kiellettyjä aineita ja tulokset julkistettiin viime kuussa. Jos Lancen näytteistä on löydetty jotain, mikä estää niitä julkaisemasta?





> Lasse on säännöt hyväksynyt kun on urheilijalisenssin joskus ottanut ja  nyt pitäisi toimia sitten sen mukaan ja käydä anti-doping elimen  prosessi läpi. Tuntuu vähän kaukaa haetualta että Tygard, lukuisat  todistajat, jne... kaikki haluaisivat vaan ristiinnaulita täysin puhtaan  urheilijan ja mustamaalata tämän maineen. Miksi? Kateuttaan? Enpä  oikein usko.



Toinen case on, että miksi Lancen tarvitsisi lähteä luultavasti vuosien oikeusprosessiin mukaan? Jotenkin Urheilijalisenssin ottamisen takia? Monestiko näitä asiota pitää puida? Eikö tätä anti-doping elimen prosessia ole jo vuosia käyty?  Ei kai se niin voi mennä, että urheilija joutuu huonoimmassa tapauksessa vuosien ja vuosien prosessiin... Mitäs jos tulos on, että syytön? Onko se vain, että sori, olet urheilija, sun pitää nää jutut ottaa vastaan...

----------


## Dude

> Ja jutussa on tosiaan kysymys isommasta asiasta kuin vain siitä vetikö Lasse vai ei, melko selvää että monet vetivät 90-luvun lopussa. USADA pitää selvästi (ja ehkä oikeutetustikin niin) järjestelmällisen doping ohjelman organisointia isompana asiana kuin vain omaa käyttöä ja se tässä jutussa taitaa olla se varsinainen pihvi taustalla, eli mikä oli Lassen rooli US Postalin mahdollisessa doping ohjelmassa (oman käytön päälle).



Niin ja jos on organisoinut dopingia, niin siitä saa varmasti syytteen ja tuomion. Mutta jos ei omasta käytöstä jää kiinni, niin ei kai silloin voida urheilusaavutuksia mitätöidä?

----------


## Hans Opinion

Kehitys kehittyy ja pelko on nyt varmaan persauksissa monella suur-urheilijalla jos joskus voidaan vaikkapa vanhoista lenkkareista, hiotusta hiihtopiposta tai turbo-matic-satulasta todeta joku douppariksi.

----------


## lansive

> Olen samaa mieltä. Tässä kieltäytymällä välimiesmenettelystä Lasse kuitenkin kieltää USADAn todisteet antamatta riippumattomille tahoille edes mahdollisuutta niitä tarkastella.



LA tietää mitä oikeudenkäynti USA:ssa maksaa. Kieltäytymällä kaikesta säästää sievoisen summan rahaa. Prosessi etenee ja jos jotakin pitäviä todisteita löytyy, tulee taas kutsu kuultavaksi. Urheilijaa kuulematta sanktioita ei jaeta ja tämän vuoksi LA:n kannattaa vain odottaa. Olettaisin tämän viittaavan siihen, että todisteet tuskin ovat niin pitävät, että niiden kanssa päästään mihinkään. Vrt. Jan Ullrichin tapaus, jossa homma tyssäsi lähes täysin, eikä mitään tarvinnut tunnustaa (paitsi, että oli yhteyksissä erääseen tunnettuun tohtoriin).

----------


## asb

> Ovatko todisteet ja todistajalausunnot, joiden perusteella Lance tuomittiin, julkisia tai tulevatko ne jossain vaiheessa julkisiksi?



Ilmeisesti todistajalausunnot eivät tule päivänvaloon, koska Lance on myöntänyt syytökset.

VMP.

----------


## ajelee

Kun tarkastellaan Lancen ylivoimaisia (?) saavutuksia, pitää ison d:een lisäksi muistaa toinenkin juttu. Hän oli kai koko ajan oman tallinsa Schumi. Eli kuten Ferrarilla kaikki satsattiin yhden miehen taakse Schumin aikana, tehtiin Lance tallissa samoin. Ja kyllä se vaikuttaa tuloksiin. Puhuttiinhan, tai vitsailtiin, tämänkin vuoden Tourilla, että kaksi apuajaa oli kovemmassa kunnossa kuin kaput, mutta eivät saaneet voittaa. Joten kyllä Lancen aikana saattoi olla kovempiakin kuskeja, mutta niitä ei vaan päästetty sinne kärkeen.

Kun lukee koko tätä soppaa ja myös näitä kommentteja, ihmettelen entistä enemmän Vuelta ketjussa ollutta väitettä että ammattilaispyöräily olisi joku herrasmieslaji. Ja pah. Se on ihan tavallisen raadollinen rahalaji ja myös fanit ovat ihan yhtä ....  kuin muissakin lajeissa.

----------


## vetooo

> Ilmeisesti todistajalausunnot eivät tule päivänvaloon, koska Lance on myöntänyt syytökset.
> 
> VMP.



En pysty sanomaan todistajalausuntojen osalta, mutta ainakin jotain materiaalia tulee julkiseksi, kunhan kaikki US Postal -dopingcasessa syytteitä saaneiden henkilöiden jutut on kästelty.

*VeloNation.com:* There was reportedly a lot of evidence in the case, there was witness testimony and presumably more…do you expect any of those details to emerge?

*Travis Tygart:* Yes, absolutely…at the right time. Obviously there are other cases that are alleged to be involved in the conspiracy. Their cases are still proceeding, so it will be in due course.

*VeloNation.com:* So there is no impediment to USADA releasing the evidence?

*Travis Tygart:* No, no.

----------


## Googol

> Mikäs eroa tässä Olympialaisten alla julistettiin moukarinheittäjä Ivan Tihon (Tikhon, Tsikhan whatever) caseen? Tihon dopingnäytteistä v.2004 löydettiin jälkikäteen v.2012 kiellettyjä aineita ja tulokset julkistettiin viime kuussa. Jos Lancen näytteistä on löydetty jotain, mikä estää niitä julkaisemasta?



Koska Lancen näytteistä ei kai ole läytynyt mitään ja suurinta osaa niistä ei kaiketi ole enää edes olemassa. Ne hävitetään samalla kun mahdolliset dopingrikkomuksetkin vanhenevat. Tihoninkin käry tuli viime hetkellä sen suhteen (siksi se kai uudestaan testattiinkin).

----------


## Oppressor

> Toinen case on, että miksi Lancen tarvitsisi lähteä luultavasti vuosien oikeusprosessiin mukaan? Jotenkin Urheilijalisenssin ottamisen takia? Monestiko näitä asiota pitää puida? Eikö tätä anti-doping elimen prosessia ole jo vuosia käyty?  Ei kai se niin voi mennä, että urheilija joutuu huonoimmassa tapauksessa vuosien ja vuosien prosessiin... Mitäs jos tulos on, että syytön? Onko se vain, että sori, olet urheilija, sun pitää nää jutut ottaa vastaan...



Pari juttua:
- välimiesoikeus ei kestä vuosia
- USADA on nostanut asian esille asettamalla Lancen kilpailukieltoon 13.6.2012 
- jos on syytön niin olisi kannattanut mennä välimiesoikeuteen. Se, että aineisto olisi voinut nousta julkiseksi oli liian iso peloite??
- miksi yritti 2 kertaa ampua alas välimiesoikeutta käräjillä? - constitutional rights bla bla
- pyöräilynhistorian ehkä suurin dopehyypiö saa tuomion - pelote toimii myös nykypro tasolla

----------


## A.Perälä

Tämä on kyllä ollut niin naurettava farssi kun vaan voi ikinä olla. Aivan säälittävä ajojahti lajin suurta, ellei jopa suurinta mestaria kohtaan. 

Olen aina ollut sitä mieltä, että jos joku käryää dopingin käytöstä, niin ei muuta kuin elinikäiseen kilpailukieltoon saman tien. Sen sijaan tämmöinen ihmellinen spekulointi jälkikäteen ja suoranainen syyllisten hakemalla hakeminen on semmosta pelleilyä että ei sitä voi oikeusvaltion asukki ymmärtää parhaalla tahdollakaan. Pitäisikö oikeudenkin alkaa tuomitsemaan rikollisia vankeuteen, koska sen entiset rikoskumppanit vuosien päästä kertovat "totuuden" vanhoista rötöksistä?!? Luulen että poliisin esitutkinnassa kaivataan himpun verran enemmän näyttöä ennen kuin asia uskalletaan viedä tuomioistuimen eteen. SYYTÖN KUNNES TOISIN TODISTETAAN on nyt tällaisissa Lancen kaltaisissa mammuttikäsittelyissä unohtunut aivan tykkänään. 

Jos nyt Lance loppujen lopuksi tuomitaan menettämään voittonsa, niin ainakin minä haluan lukea sen KIISTATTOMAN TODISTEEN eli POSITIIVISEN NÄYTTEEN. Muutoin hommassa ei todellakaan ole päätä eikä häntää.

Muutenkin tällainen vanhojen kaivelu ei kyllä tosiaankaan edistä lajia pätkän vertaa. Jos syyllisiä ei saada kiinni kohtuu ajassa, niin se on sen aikaisten testien vika. Toki voidaan ajatella vääryydellä saatua taloudellista hyötyä yms. minkä varjolla jälkikäteen olisi hyvä tutkia asioita uudelleen. Olen kuitenkin sitä mieltä, että kilpaurheilu tarjoaa sen verran suuria elämyksiä faneilleen, että jälkikäteen penkominen aiheuttaa vain katkeruutta. Urheilu saa aikaan yhteisöllisyyden tunteita ja on jopa kokonaisten kansakuntien voimavara ja hengenravinto. Jos joku huijari saadaan kiinni vasta tyyliin 10-vuotta kilpailun jälkeen, niin pidän tästä faneille (ehkäpä kokonaisille kansoille isoissa lajeissa) tulevaa tuskaa merkittävämpänä haittana kun mahdollisen vääryyden esiintuloa. Mun puolesta saa huijari sitten pitää rahansa ja voittonsa, sillä on hän joskus suorituksillaan tarjonnut elämää suurempia (ainakin tosifanien mielestä) suorituksia. 

Vääryydentekijät siis testeillä kiinni ja kuopataan tällaiset säälittävät puheisiin ym. asioihin viittaavat jahdit, jos niile ei ole KIISTATONTA NÄYTTÖÄ tueksi. En viitsi enempää tähän asiaan ottaa kantaa. Eiköhän se tulltu tästä selväksi.

----------


## mats sundin

> En tiedä mikä on totuus Lancen asiassa mutta Esson baarin tietäjille muistutan taas että sivistynyt ajattelu lähtee siitä että ihminen on syytön kunnes toisin osoitetaan. Urheilijat ovat puhtaita kunnes toisin osoitetaan.



Sivistystä tai ei, mutta tämä meille tuttu länsimainen oikeusjärjestelmä perustuu pitkälti siihen, että syytöksiä vastaan puolustaudutaan vetoamalla syyttömyyteen. Siinä vaiheessa kun oman näkökannan oikeudellisesta puolustamisesta luopuu, todetaan henkilö poikkeuksetta syylliseksi. Enemmän tai vähemmän sivistyneissä valtioissa oikeuden päätökseen ei vielä, tietääkseni, ole vaikuttanut se millaisia lausuntoja käsittelyn epäreiluudesta, puolueellisuudesta tai todisteiden vähyydestä syytetyn penkillä istuvat henkilöt julkaisevat netissä.

Itse en toki asiasta teitä enempää tiedä, joten voihan tuo niinkin olla, että kyseessä todella on Lanceen kohdistunut epärehellinen ajojahti, jossa syytöntä miestä viedään tuomiolle ilman todisteita ja jossa tämä syytön, kera helvetin kalliin lakimiesarmeijan, väsähtää kesken prosessin, eikä vaan enää jaksa taistella vääryyttä vastaan. Contador sentään jaksoi loppuun saakka. Kenties siinä on se ero, mikä nämä "suurmestarit" toisistaan erottaa.

----------


## Dude

> Koska Lancen näytteistä ei kai ole läytynyt mitään ja suurinta osaa niistä ei kaiketi ole enää edes olemassa. Ne hävitetään samalla kun mahdolliset dopingrikkomuksetkin vanhenevat. Tihoninkin käry tuli viime hetkellä sen suhteen (siksi se kai uudestaan testattiinkin).



Jos näin on, niin millähän ihmeellä noi Tourin voitot meinataan ottaa pois... Vähän kyllä erikoinen tapaus käsillä.

----------


## Googol

> Jos näin on, niin millähän ihmeellä noi Tourin voitot meinataan ottaa pois... Vähän kyllä erikoinen tapaus käsillä.



USADA:lla on jotain todistusaineistoa, ainakin silminnäkijälausuntoja, ehkä muutakin. Mutta suurin osa mahdollisista rikkomuksista on joka tapauksessa vanhentuneita, joten aika outoa.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Pari juttua:
> - miksi yritti 2 kertaa ampua alas välimiesoikeutta käräjillä? - constitutional rights bla bla



Välimiesoikeudenkäynnit eivät ole yleensä julkisia. Liekö tuo vaikuttanut johonkin suuntaan? 

Saas nähdä, julkistetaanko USADAn todistemateriaalia koskaan. En välttämättä usko sitä päivää tulevan.

----------


## vakevves

Ihmettelen intoa epäillä ADT-puolta ja toisaalta uskoa Lancen omiin selityksiin. Eihän urheilijoiden selityksillä ole aikoihin ollut mitään todellisuusarvoa. ADT-puolen homma on käräyttää dopingia käyttäneet urheilijat. Jos urheilija pitää tätä ajojahtina, siitä voi vetää selvät johtopäätökset. Syyttömien syylliseksi tekemiseen dopingvalvojalla tuskin on motiivia eikä edes keinoja. Puhtaalla urheilijalla ja puhdasta urheilua haluavilla on kaikki syy olla samalla puolella dopingvalvojien kanssa.

----------


## vetooo

The Inner Ringin erinomainen yhteenveto Armstrongin tilanteesta.

inrng : lance armstrong quits

----------


## lepuuttaja

Kyllähän tästä Travis Tygartista ja USADA tulee mieleen Elliot Nessin jahti saada Capone kiikkiin, mutta Capone teki sentään oikeita rikoksia ja mitä rikollista Lance on tehnyt ? Mun mielestä tää dopingtouhu ja jahti on vienyt kiinnostavuuden koko huippu-urheilusta. Tuloksia muutetaan tämän tästä. Mulle Lance on aina kyllä suuri voittaja, todennäköisesti otti mömmöjä uransa aikana kuten varmasti teki moni muukiin. Osa jäi oikeasti kiinni testeissä, mutta osa taas ei kuten Lance. Ja nyt vielä tämä Lancen ajojahti alkoi kateellisten "Juudas"-kilpaveljien paljastuksista...niin ja tääkin homma maksetaan USD-veroista...on kyllä paskaa...

Kannatan ehdottomasti puhdasta urheilua, mutta en historiakirjojen muokkaamista tällä tavoin...

----------


## VesaP

> niin ja tääkin homma maksetaan USD-veroista...on kyllä paskaa...



Joo. Nämäkin kaikki miljoonat mitä tämän asian vatvomiseen on käytetty, olisi voinut käyttää TÄMÄNPÄIVÄN puhtaan urheilun puolesta. Esim voisi käydä testaamassa mitä pihviä Conta vetää tänä päivänä... Ei ilmeisesti espanjalaista tosin kun eilen meinas tipahtaa lopussa.  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## lansive

> ADT-puolen homma on käräyttää dopingia käyttäneet urheilijat. Jos urheilija pitää tätä ajojahtina, siitä voi vetää selvät johtopäätökset.



Ottaen huomioon toiminnan keskittymisen LA:n käräyttämiseen voi tuota pitää melkoisena ajojahtina. Tästä ei kuitenkaan seuraa, että kohde olisi väärä.

----------


## skiman

> Jos näin on, niin millähän ihmeellä noi Tourin voitot meinataan ottaa pois... Vähän kyllä erikoinen tapaus käsillä.



Kyllä riittävän moni silminnäkijä todistus on oikeudessa ihan yhtä pätevä näyttö kuin "savuava ase"

----------


## Hans Opinion

Asiallisesti ottaen en voi olla ajattelematta, tässä Lääns-keississä, sitä vaihtoehtoa että kyseessä on ajojahti... ajojahdin motiivista ei tosin ole hajuakaan?

----------


## lansive

> Kyllä riittävän moni silminnäkijä todistus on oikeudessa ihan yhtä pätevä näyttö kuin "savuava ase"



Välttämättä "silminnäkijöiden" todistuksille ei anneta kovinkaan paljon painoarvoa. LA:ta vastaan todistamisella voi olla ihan muitakin motiiveja kuin totuuden esiintuominen.

Toivottavasti todisteet ovat jotakin kunnollista (lue: labratuloksia) tai tästäkin tulee samanlainen nahkapäätös kuin Ullrichin tapauksesta.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Välttämättä "silminnäkijöiden" todistuksille ei anneta kovinkaan paljon painoarvoa. LA:ta vastaan todistamisella voi olla ihan muitakin motiiveja kuin totuuden esiintuominen.
> 
> Toivottavasti todisteet ovat jotakin kunnollista (lue: labratuloksia) tai tästäkin tulee samanlainen nahkapäätös kuin Ullrichin tapauksesta.



Jokos tältä rouvalta on otettu mitskut pois?

----------


## vetooo

> Välttämättä "silminnäkijöiden" todistuksille ei anneta kovinkaan paljon painoarvoa. LA:ta vastaan todistamisella voi olla ihan muitakin motiiveja kuin totuuden esiintuominen.
> 
> Toivottavasti todisteet ovat jotakin kunnollista (lue: labratuloksia) tai tästäkin tulee samanlainen nahkapäätös kuin Ullrichin tapauksesta.



*USADA is reported to have acquired data from 38 of Armstrong's blood  samples from his comeback years, which it alleges demonstrates  manipulation by blood doping, as well as 2001 Tour de Suisse doping  control data that indicated EPO use.*

Lance Armstrong Won't Fight USADA Charges | Cyclingnews.com

----------


## asb

> Mun mielestä tää dopingtouhu ja jahti on vienyt kiinnostavuuden koko huippu-urheilusta.



Siis doupata saa, kunhan ei jahdata?

----------


## lansive

> USADA *is reported to have* acquired data from 38 of Armstrong's blood  samples from his comeback years, which it alleges demonstrates  manipulation by blood doping, as well as 2001 Tour de Suisse doping  control data that indicated EPO use.



Mitään ei siis ole vielä nähty, eikä kortteja lyöty pöytään. Nyt pelataan mediapeliä, eikä olla (vielä) oikeudessa. Katsotaan mihin suuntaan tilanne kehittyy.

----------


## Jhei

Ihan oikein että vanhoja kaivellaan kun se kerran mahdollista on. Väärin keinoin urheilusankariksi noussut pitää totuuden nimissä paljastaa ja jalustalta pudottaa. 

Lancen elämänkerta on luettuna ja tähän asti muiden kanssa käymissäni keskusteluissa olen itsekin maininnut LA:n esimerkkinä ammattipyöräilijästä joka ilmeisesti saavutti voitot puhtailla eväillä. Ja tässä tämä totuus nyt tuli, ihan valheellinen oli koko äijä. Että ihan petetty olo on itsellänikin  :Hymy:

----------


## Lasol

> Ihan oikein että vanhoja kaivellaan kun se kerran mahdollista on. Väärin keinoin urheilusankariksi noussut pitää totuuden nimissä paljastaa ja jalustalta pudottaa. 
> 
> Lancen elämänkerta on luettuna ja tähän asti muiden kanssa käymissäni keskusteluissa olen itsekin maininnut LA:n esimerkkinä ammattipyöräilijästä joka ilmeisesti saavutti voitot puhtailla eväillä. Ja tässä tämä totuus nyt tuli, ihan valheellinen oli koko äijä. Että ihan petetty olo on itsellänikin



Itse olen kyllä tiennyt jo pitkään, heti kun enemmän pyöräilyä rupesin seuraamaan, että lance on muutakin vetänyt kun kaurapuuroa. Toki ilmeisen montaa, mukaanlukien sinua, hän on saanut kusetettua. Toki tohon aikaan suurin osa proffista satsitti, joten reilu peli sinänsä. Lancella vaan oli eniten rahaa (viimeistään tokan voiton jälkeen) joten parhaat lääkekuurit hän sai.

----------


## erkkk

Harmi että lancelle tuli pupu pöksyyn eikä halunnut todisteita päivänvaloon. Todisteet ei nykymenolla jää kyllä pimentoon, vaan vuotaa tavalla taikka toisella julkisuuteen. Rahaahan siinäkin on luvassa.

Itse koen että jälkikäteen rankaiseminen ja voittojen vieminen on vähintäänkin kohtuullista. Voittoja vaan ei voi luovuttaa enää eteenpäin, koska käytännössä ne menee vaan kavereille jotka on vetänyt satsia siinä missä muutkin. Eniten tossa menossa on kärsineet ne puhtaat ja lahjakkaat urheilijat jotka ei D-touhuun ole lähteneet mukaan vaikka menestymiseen olisi ollut kaikki edellytykset. Väitän että Lance ei olisi voittanut Tuoria kertaakaan ilman satsia, vaikka satsittelu olisi pois luvusta kaikilta muiltakin kisailijoilta.

Syöpäpotilaille Lancen satsittelusta on vaan ollut hyötyä, puhdas Lance saattaisi edelleen omata molemmat kulkuset ja säätiökin olisi jäänyt perustamatta. Mitä sitä tervettä miestä hoitamaan.

En oikein tiedä mitä sanoa kun jengi väittää että huijaamalla saavutettuja voittoja pitäisi kunnioittaa koska huijausta ei ole kyetty paljastamaan sillä hetkellä kun voitot on saavutettu. Kait tuossa on se logiikka että voittaminen on sallittu keinolla millä hyvänsä, kunhan siitä ei jää vallitsevissa olosuhteissa kiinni.

----------


## Jhei

> Itse olen kyllä tiennyt jo pitkään, heti kun enemmän pyöräilyä rupesin seuraamaan, että lance on muutakin vetänyt kun kaurapuuroa. Toki ilmeisen montaa, mukaanlukien sinua, hän on saanut kusetettua. Toki tohon aikaan suurin osa proffista satsitti, joten reilu peli sinänsä. Lancella vaan oli eniten rahaa (viimeistään tokan voiton jälkeen) joten parhaat lääkekuurit hän sai.



Toki aina on epäilys ollut olemassa, onhan ammattipyöräilyssä niin paljon kuohunut aiheen ympärillä. Mutta kun LA siitä huolimatta testejä läpäisi niin alkoi jo tuntua että olisko tässä nyt vain niin fysiikaltaan poikkeuksellinen urheilija että puhtain keinoin kaiken tämän saavutti. No toki varmaan on urheilijana silti erityislaatuinen, mutta eipä ne keinot sitten puhtaat olleet.

----------


## Glaciesvir

> Ihan oikein että vanhoja kaivellaan kun se kerran mahdollista on. Väärin keinoin urheilusankariksi noussut pitää totuuden nimissä paljastaa ja jalustalta pudottaa. 
> 
> Lancen elämänkerta on luettuna ja tähän asti muiden kanssa käymissäni keskusteluissa olen itsekin maininnut LA:n esimerkkinä ammattipyöräilijästä joka ilmeisesti saavutti voitot puhtailla eväillä. Ja tässä tämä totuus nyt tuli, ihan valheellinen oli koko äijä. Että ihan petetty olo on itsellänikin



Miksi esim. Lance pitäisi olla jollain jalustalla? Aika sinisilmäinen lähestyminen, että mies olisi puhdas jos kilpakumppaneita käryää samaan aikaan. 

Tapauksesta tulee pakostakin fiilis, että ryöpytetään kunnes tunnustaa. Itselleni jää epäseläksi syy, että miksi? Eikö olisi järkevämpää jahdata nykypäivän urheilijoita kuin eläkkeellä olevia kavereita? 

Yleisurheilussa nyt kovasti esillä näitä vanhojen näytteiden uudellentutkiminen ja hupaiksi minusta tilanne menee, jos aletaan ottamaan mitaleja pois jälkijättöisesti ja annetaan ne sitten kaverille, jota ei kisan jälkeen testattu.

----------


## A_A_K

Tulipa vähän kaksjakoset fiilikset tästä. Toisaalta on hyvä että näitä vanhojakin kaivellaan. Vilppi on aina vilppiä ja jos tietoon tulee jotain todisteita niin toimittavahan se on. Kuitenkin itse toivon että nämäkin resurssit ja energiat jota tähän vyyhtiin käytettiin, olisi käytetty luomaan edellytyksiä puhtaalle pyöräilylle tulevaisuudessa ja ajamaan lajin piiristä pois niitä henkilöitä jotka ovat niitä aineita tuputtamassa nuorille neopro -kuskeille.

Itse olen aika kyyninen, enkä oikein koskaan ole jaksanut uskoa että noina vuosina isojen etappiajojen voitoista olisi voitu kamppailla ilman jonkinlaista douppausta. (Enkä oikeen usko muutenkaan täysin puhtaaseen huippu-urheiluun varsinkaan kestävyyslajeissa). Mutta sitten taas toisaalta Lancessa urheilijana oli niitä karismaattisia piirteitä, jonka vuoksi sitä kuitenkin toivoo ja haluaa uskoa että tämmöisiä yli-inhimillisen kyvykkäitä "hyvän lähettiläitä" on oikeasti olemassa. Mutta niinkuin taas nähtiin, niin ihmisiähän tässä vaan ollaan.

Toisaalta mulla on myös sellainen naivi uskomus, että jos noina vuosina pyöräily olisi ollut 100% puhdasta, niin maaliin olisi tultu suurin piirtein samassa järjestyksessä. Kyllä Tourin voittaminen vaatii muutakin kun kellä on parhaat mömmöt. Joten mulle jää kuitenkin tietynlainen kunnioitus Lancea kohtaan kuitenkin. 

Tietenkin ehkä se mikä tässä on eniten väärin, on se mittava taloudellinen hyöty mitä Lance on näillä voitoillaan saavuttanut, mutta taas osalla siitäkin hän on rakentanut jotain hyvääkin. — Kuten sanoin, tosi kaksijakoinen fiilis.

----------


## vetooo

Tour-voitot 1999-2005 uusjakoon? Parhaiten yhteiskilpailussa sijoittuneet ajajat, joita ei ole julkisesti liitetty dopingskandaaleihin.

Tour 1999 Daniele Nardello, 7:s
Tour 2000 Daniele Nardello, 10:s
Tour 2001 Andreï Kivilev, 4:s
Tour 2002 Carlos Sastre, 10:s
Tour 2003 Haimar Zubeldia, 5:s
Tour 2004 Carlos Sastre, 8:s
Tour 2005 Cadel Evans, 8:s

----------


## vakevves

Lancen aktiiviurasta on niin vähän aikaa, että jutun tutkiminen on vähintään kohtuullista. Parempi pelote douppaajille tämä on kuin nyt Tourissa sijalle 100 ajaneen käry. Dopingin käytön paljastaminen ei voi koskaan olla pyöräilyn kokonaisedun vastaista.

----------


## Vandit

> Tour-voitot 1999-2005 uusjakoon? Parhaiten yhteiskilpailussa sijoittuneet ajajat, joita ei ole julkisesti liitetty dopingskandaaleihin.



No turhan mielivaltainen ja melkeinpä naiivi peruste se on tuokin. Ei kai Armstrongiakaan olisi "julkisesti ikinä liitetty dopingskandaaleihin" jos saavutukset olisivat "vain" näiden miesten tasolla.

Päivän uutinen ei loppupeleissä aiheuttanut oikein mitään tunteita. Armstrongin douppauksessa ei pitäisi olla mitään uutta kenellekään pyöräilyä seuraavalle, 7 TdF- voittoa puhtaasti samaan aikaan kun meneillään on ne rankimmat EPO-ajat on aivan 100% mahdoton ajatus, piste. 

Lähinnä tässä harmittaa se täydellinen epämääräisyys miten tämä asia nyt loppupeleissä jää historiaan, erityisesti kun en usko että mitään kunnollista todistusaineistoa tuodaan virallisella tavalla julkiseksi. 50 vuoden päästä kun listataan että kuka on voittanut TdF:n useimmin, niin listalla lienee kärjessä Lance Armstrong ja *- merkin takana sitten selvitykset siitä miten ei kärynnyt dopingista, ei tuomittu dopingista, ei tunnustanut dopingia, MUTTA...

Miten helvetissä sellaiseen on tarkoitus suhtautua? Tässä on taas pyöräilyä pilattu lajina oikein kunnolla, alkaen tietysti Armstrongista itsestään...

Loppuun vielä kuvallista hehkutusta maailman (ehkä) ainoalle nelinkertaiselle Tour de France- voittajalle:

----------


## Jhei

> Miksi esim. Lance pitäisi olla jollain jalustalla? Aika sinisilmäinen lähestyminen, että mies olisi puhdas jos kilpakumppaneita käryää samaan aikaan.



En tiedä miksi pitäisi olla jalustalla mutta siellähän Lance kuitenkin on. Yhtenä pyöräilyn suurista. Niin kauan kunnes käry käy. Sinisilmäisyydestä viis mutta lähinnähän tässä kiinnostaa , kuinka paljon pokkaa näillä on vakuuttaa omaa puhtauttaan kirkkain silmin. Eikö missään sitten tunnu pistosta? Ilmeisesti ei. No ehkä joillain tuntuu, esimerkkinä nyt vaikka Mika Myllylän traaginen kohtalo. Olisi vaan Hemohes -käryn jälkeen suoraan myöntänyt että Epon käyttöähän me poijaat tässä peiteltiin , niin ehkä olisi ollut asian kanssa helpompi elää. Ja eikä tässä oikein tiedä millä mielellä seuraisi Jamaikan sprinttereiden näytöksiä, jalustallahan nuokin ovat, peräti palkintokorokkeella. Puhtain paperein.

----------


## pirtti

> Ihmettelen intoa epäillä ADT-puolta ja toisaalta uskoa Lancen omiin selityksiin. Eihän urheilijoiden selityksillä ole aikoihin ollut mitään todellisuusarvoa. ADT-puolen homma on käräyttää dopingia käyttäneet urheilijat. Jos urheilija pitää tätä ajojahtina, siitä voi vetää selvät johtopäätökset. Syyttömien syylliseksi tekemiseen dopingvalvojalla tuskin on motiivia eikä edes keinoja. Puhtaalla urheilijalla ja puhdasta urheilua haluavilla on kaikki syy olla samalla puolella dopingvalvojien kanssa.



Juurikin näin! Lasse kieltäytyy arbitraatiosta tarkoittaa samaa kuin syyllisyyden myöntäminen, ei voi kieltäytyä kumoasta syytöksiä/puolustamasta itseään vain todeten että syytökset on ajojahti, ei sekään mitään oikeutta ole. Mitä jos kaikki toimisivat niin, ketään ei voisi tuomita mistään?

Lisäksi niille, jotka haluavat että tutkitaan vain nykyisiä asioita: kuten inrg ansiokkaassa blogi kirjoituksessa (vetooo laittoi linkin tuossa ylempänä) todetaan, kyse on mitä suuremmissa määrin myös nykyään pyöräilyssä aktiivisesti toimivista hahmoista. Lasse nyt sattuu olemaan osa tätä tutkintaa. Miksi Lasse pitäisi päästää jotenkin vähemmällä kuin joku toinen? Säännöt on samat kaikille, tai ainakin pitäisi olla.

----------


## Glaciesvir

Ottaen huomioon miten noin 9/10 kärynneestäkin väittää olevansa puhdas, eikä voi käsittää miten kärysi, niin aika luontevaa ettei testeissä kärynnyt kaveri tunnusta dopingin käyttöä.

----------


## tiger

On tämä kauhean surullista pyöräilyn kannalta, tämä loputtomassa doping-suossa rämpiminen. Jo pelkästään satsittaneiden Tour-voittajien lista viimeisten 20 vuoden ajalta antaa aihetta masentua: Riis, Landis, Ullrich (?), Contador ja nyt Armstrong. Eihän tämä viimeisin tapaus mikään yllätys ole, mutta kokonaiskuvaa se entisestään aika rajusti synkentää.
Itselleni tämä on aiheuttanut sen, etten oikein jaksa fanittaa ketään enää. Seuraan kyllä edelleen grand toureja, kuten nyt Vueltaa, mutten halua kiintyä yhteenkään kilpalijaan vaan seuraan suorituksia ikäänkuin erillisinä tapahtumina jossa kilpailijat ovat kuin trimmattuja kilpahevosia jotka saattavat tehdä upeita suorituksia. Ei kiinnosta mennä tutustumaan pilttuuseen eikä hevosen hirnumista jaksa kuunnella. Oho, menipäs vertauskuvainnoliseksi mutta menkööt.

----------


## MV

> Kyllä dopingista voi tuomita muullakin kuin posiitiivisella laboratoriotuloksella. Syytöntä ei tälläkään tavalla saa tuomiolle.



Dario Frigo sai dopingtuomion negatiivisen labratuloksen jälkeen. Giron aikaisessa ratsiassa jäi kiinni dopingaineen hallussapidosta. Tunnusti ostaneensa aineen mustasta pörssistä. Oikeudenkäynnin aikana tehdyissä laboratoriokokeissa kävi ilmi, että aine oli placeboa.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Harmi että lancelle tuli pupu pöksyyn eikä halunnut todisteita päivänvaloon. Todisteet ei nykymenolla jää kyllä pimentoon, vaan vuotaa tavalla taikka toisella julkisuuteen. Rahaahan siinäkin on luvassa.



Taitaa ne todisteet joku päivä nähdä päivänvalon:

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/12...-stripped.aspx

Hyvä niin.

----------


## pettier

> Tour-voitot 1999-2005 uusjakoon? Parhaiten yhteiskilpailussa sijoittuneet ajajat, joita ei ole julkisesti liitetty dopingskandaaleihin.



Joo, aika "mielenkiintoiseksi" menee. Milenkiintoinen kaavio löytyi Cyclingtipsin sivuilta:

http://www.cyclingtips.com.au/wp-con...rong1150px.jpg

----------


## Halloo halloo

> Joo, aika "mielenkiintoiseksi" menee. Milenkiintoinen kaavio löytyi Cyclingtipsin sivuilta:
> 
> http://www.cyclingtips.com.au/wp-con...rong1150px.jpg



Porukka pukeutunut tummiin.

----------


## rjrm

Noilla korteilla ei kannattaisi pelata Mustaa pekkaa. Jäisi musta kortti varmasti käteen.

----------


## rhubarb

> Juurikin näin! Lasse kieltäytyy arbitraatiosta tarkoittaa samaa kuin syyllisyyden myöntäminen, ei voi kieltäytyä kumoasta syytöksiä/puolustamasta itseään vain todeten että syytökset on ajojahti, ei sekään mitään oikeutta ole. Mitä jos kaikki toimisivat niin, ketään ei voisi tuomita mistään?



Toki voisi. Se on tietysti eri perspektiivi kun on 10 a tapellut saman asian kanssa. Ei ehkä kiinnosta.





> Miksi Lasse pitäisi päästää jotenkin vähemmällä kuin joku toinen? Säännöt on samat kaikille, tai ainakin pitäisi olla.



Toisaalta, miksi muut pitäisi päästää vähemmällä kuin Lance? Jokaisen tutkimiseen pitäisi laittaa samat työtunnit ja rahat.

----------


## VesaP

No joo... Urheiluruudussa oli juttu Lancesta. Näytti 2 sekkaa ensin Lancea R-Shacin paidassa ja sen jälkeen 10 sekuntia Landista Phonakin paidassa repimässä keltaista paitaa päälleen Champs Elyseellä. Ja toimittaja höpötti samaan aikaan Lancesta. Eli Landista ei tosiaankaan olisi pitänyt siinä näyttää sekuntiakaan. 

 :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy: 

Ei jumalavite, tää naurattaisi myös selvinpäin...  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## vetooo

USADA katsoo Armstrongin rikkoneen muutamia dopingsääntöjä...





> The anti-doping rule violations for which Mr. Armstrong is being sanctioned are: 
> 
> (1)    Use and/or attempted use of prohibited substances and/or methods including EPO, blood transfusions, testosterone, corticosteroids and masking agents.
> 
> (2)    Possession of prohibited substances and/or methods including EPO, blood transfusions and related equipment (such as needles, blood bags, storage containers and other transfusion equipment and blood parameters measuring devices), testosterone, corticosteroids and masking agents.
> 
> (3)    Trafficking of EPO, testosterone, and corticosteroids.
> 
> (4)    Administration and/or attempted administration to others of EPO, testosterone, and cortisone.
> ...



http://www.usada.org/media/sanction-armstrong8242012

** * * * **





> No joo... Urheiluruudussa oli juttu Lancesta.  Näytti 2 sekkaa ensin Lancea R-Shacin paidassa ja sen jälkeen 10  sekuntia Landista Phonakin paidassa repimässä keltaista paitaa päälleen  Champs Elyseellä. Ja toimittaja höpötti samaan aikaan Lancesta. Eli  Landista ei tosiaankaan olisi pitänyt siinä näyttää sekuntiakaan. 
> 
>   
> 
> Ei jumalavite, tää naurattaisi myös selvinpäin...



Otan tässä yhden sikarin.**

----------


## asb

> Joo, aika "mielenkiintoiseksi" menee. Milenkiintoinen kaavio löytyi Cyclingtipsin sivuilta:
> 
> http://www.cyclingtips.com.au/wp-con...rong1150px.jpg



Vanhentunut kaavio. Fränk on valkoisissa.

----------


## asb

> Toki voisi. Se on tietysti eri perspektiivi kun on 10 a tapellut saman asian kanssa. Ei ehkä kiinnosta.
> 
> 
> 
> Toisaalta, miksi muut pitäisi päästää vähemmällä kuin Lance? Jokaisen tutkimiseen pitäisi laittaa samat työtunnit ja rahat.



Meinaat tosissasi, että lanterne rougea ja 7-kertaista voittajaa pitää jahdata saman arvoisina?  Typerää, koska häviö on merkki siitä, että ei ole doupannut.

----------


## Teppo

Jesh, siksi kannatan että kaikki Lancen keltaiset paidat luovutetaan suurimmalle häviäjälle eli Ullelle!

----------


## 2,5i V6

Tour 1999 Daniele Nardello, 7:s
Tour 2000 Daniele Nardello, 10:s
Tour 2001 Andreï Kivilev, 4:s
Tour 2002 Carlos Sastre, 10:s
Tour 2003 Haimar Zubeldia, 5:s
Tour 2004 Carlos Sastre, 8:s
Tour 2005 Cadel Evans, 8:s 

Melko tylsiä nimiä? 

Lancen arvostuksesta puhuttaessa on todella yllättävää, mite harva pyöräilymies/nainen nostaa esille miehen megasuuren vaikutuksen pyöräilyn suosion kasvuun. Lancen persoona ja tämän taustalla oleva tarina on saanut sellaiset maat kuten mm. Suomi ja jenkkilä seuraamaan pyöräilyä. LA on saanut valjastettua markkinavoimat pyöräilyn hyväksi. Sellainen laji on heikoilla, jolta puuttuu supertähtiä. LA on pyöräilyn ainoa supertähti; pyöräilyn Federer, Nadal, Ronaldo, Woods, Phelps tai Schumi! Massa kiinnostuu tähdistä ja laji hyötyy massoista. Silti yllättävän moni pyöräilijä Suomessa tuntuu olevan onnellinen, jopa vahingoniloinen LA:n jäädessä nalkkiin. Ei osata arvostaa niitä LA:n pyöräilyä kehittäneitä vaikutuksia kaikkialla pyöräilymaailmassa.

----------


## rjrm

Tänään tulin töistä autuaan tietämättömänä Radio Shackin paita päällä. Onneksi kukaan ei heittänyt ohiajavasta autosta pullolla. No, paidan käyttö jatkuu, minä en ole doupannut.

----------


## buhvalo

> USADA katsoo Armstrongin rikkoneen muutamia dopingsääntöjä...
> 
> http://www.usada.org/media/sanction-armstrong8242012



Kohtien 2-5 perusteella tuomiot vähintäänkin ansaitut. Sitä saa mitä tilaa.

----------


## 2,5i V6

Kyse on mahdollisesti suomalaisten taipumuksesta kateuteen! Kun joku menestyy, on se taatusti joltain toiselta pois ja siksi menestyjää tulee vihata. Tämä näyttäytyy niin monessa kontekstissä myös fillaroinnin ulkopuolella, että ei tarvitse arpoa, kuuluuko meikäläsiten luonteeseen  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

> Toisaalta mulla on myös sellainen naivi uskomus, että jos noina vuosina pyöräily olisi ollut 100% puhdasta, niin maaliin olisi tultu suurin piirtein samassa järjestyksessä. Kyllä Tourin voittaminen vaatii muutakin kun kellä on parhaat mömmöt.



Tuossa on semmoinen ongelma että kuulemma jokaisen kroppa vastaa yksilöllisesti mömmöihin joten voittaja on voinut olla se jolle mömmöt sopii parhaiten...

----------


## Vandit

> Kyse on mahdollisesti suomalaisten taipumuksesta kateuteen! Kun joku menestyy, on se taatusti joltain toiselta pois ja siksi menestyjää tulee vihata. Tämä näyttäytyy niin monessa kontekstissä myös fillaroinnin ulkopuolella, että ei tarvitse arpoa, kuuluuko meikäläsiten luonteeseen



Ja miten tämä liittyy mihinkään? Koko homma on lähtöisin USA:n antidoping- taistelusta, land of the free missä menestystä arvostetaan ja menestyviä ei ainakaan haluta kadehtia. Suomalaisten kommentit on vain pisara meressä eikä varmasti poikkea yleisestä, globaalista mielipiteestä. Jos hankkii menestystä rikkomalla sääntöjä, etiikkaa ja lakia, niin silloin ansaitsee kaiken paskan niskaan, näin se nyt vaan menee. Vaikka se ammattipyöräilyssä menestyminen puhtaana olisikin (ollut) mahdotonta.

Huomaan allekirjoituksestasi että asia kirpaisee, mutta kannattanee erottaa toisistaan syöpätaistelija Armstrong ja douppaava pyöräilijä Armstrong.

----------


## pekoni

> Joo, aika "mielenkiintoiseksi" menee. Milenkiintoinen kaavio löytyi Cyclingtipsin sivuilta:
> 
> http://www.cyclingtips.com.au/wp-con...rong1150px.jpg



Frankin voi vetää myös jo listalta yli. Onko muita?

----------


## Jake_Kona

Kaikkien lakanat on harmaita. Joidenkin jopa mustia. Tuomarit tuomitsee. Lance on kuitenkin minulle aina se voittaja

----------


## pirtti

> Toki voisi. Se on tietysti eri perspektiivi kun on 10 a tapellut saman asian kanssa. Ei ehkä kiinnosta.
> 
> 
> 
> Toisaalta, miksi muut pitäisi päästää vähemmällä kuin Lance? Jokaisen tutkimiseen pitäisi laittaa samat työtunnit ja rahat.



Ensimmäiseen väittämään en enää jaksa ottaa kovemmin kantaa, siitä on sanottu jo monen toimesta riittävästi. Lancea uskovat uskokoon. Uskoohan ihmiset kaikenlaiseen.


Toisesta toteisin että mun mielestä juuri noin, jos kohta siinä pitää sitten katsoa varmaan rikkeiden vakavuus, näytön vahvuus ja keissin pelote muita yrittäjiä kohtaa. Kaikki kolme tuntuvat olevan tässä keississä täysin eri tasolla kuin esim Contadorin, Shleckin tai vaikkapa Klödenin kohdalla. 


Lance on varmasti tehnyt/aiheuttanut pyöräilylle paljon hyvää. Ei se silti tee hänestä pyhää ja koskematonta. Kun sitä USADA kirjelmää lukee niin syytöksethän ovat äärimmäisen raskaita, elinikäistä kieltoakaan ei lätkittäisi pelkästä omasta käytöstä (ilman aiempia rikkeitä). 

Todisteet olisi toki kiva nähdä, mutta edelleen: miksi joku tekaisisi moisia ja jos ne olisi todella kiistanalaisia niin miksei Lance vetäisi sen välimieskäsittelyn kautta, ei se mikään 10v prosessi ole.

----------


## 2,5i V6

Englanninkielisissä maissa Lance-asenne on perstuntumalta paljon myötämielisempi. Livestrong-LA, satsi-LA, Pyöräilynedistäjä-LA...kokonaisuus ratkaisee  :Hymy:   :Hymy: 





> Ja miten tämä liittyy mihinkään? Koko homma on lähtöisin USA:n antidoping- taistelusta, land of the free missä menestystä arvostetaan ja menestyviä ei ainakaan haluta kadehtia. Suomalaisten kommentit on vain pisara meressä eikä varmasti poikkea yleisestä, globaalista mielipiteestä. Jos hankkii menestystä rikkomalla sääntöjä, etiikkaa ja lakia, niin silloin ansaitsee kaiken paskan niskaan, näin se nyt vaan menee. Vaikka se ammattipyöräilyssä menestyminen puhtaana olisikin (ollut) mahdotonta.
> 
> Huomaan allekirjoituksestasi että asia kirpaisee, mutta kannattanee erottaa toisistaan syöpätaistelija Armstrong ja douppaava pyöräilijä Armstrong.

----------


## SykkeListi

Onko Lance antanut joskus (ikinä) positiivisen doping-näytteen? Jos on, kivitetään, jos ei, ollaan ihan hiljaa. Näin homma mielestäni menee. Samat säännöt kaikille!

----------


## pekoni

> Tour 1999 Daniele Nardello, 7:s
> Tour 2000 Daniele Nardello, 10:s
> Tour 2001 Andreï Kivilev, 4:s
> Tour 2002 Carlos Sastre, 10:s
> Tour 2003 Haimar Zubeldia, 5:s
> Tour 2004 Carlos Sastre, 8:s
> Tour 2005 Cadel Evans, 8:s 
> 
> Melko tylsiä nimiä? 
> ...



Totta on se, että jokainen laji tarvitsee sen megajulkkisen, joka vetää koko lajia eteenpäin muiden lajien puristuksessa. LA tai joku, kuka on osannut markkinoida hänen persoonaansa ja koskettavaa tarinaa, on tehnyt hyvää työtä nimenomaan markkinavoimien ja lajin tunnetuksi tekemisen eteen. Nyt on vaan riski, että tarinaan tulee tahra, joka vie tarinalta uskottavuuden ja joiltain businessksen. 
LA on ehkä joillekkin ainoa supertähti, mutta itse näkisin hänet yhden aikakauden supertähtenä. Samaa mitä Indurain tai Merckx ovat olleet. Se, että hänestä on leivottu nykyaikaisessa markkinointikoneistossa megajulkkis jne, ei riitä antamaan hänelle mitään eri oikeutta dopingin suhteen. Myöskään se, että muutkin ovat sitä tehneet ei ole puolustus. 

Marko Vauhkonen kirjoitti myös miten hänen mielestään pyöräilijät olisivat viemässä osan jenkkien urheilubusineksen rahoista. Uskokaa nyt ihan mihin vaan salaliittoteoriaan, mutta tästä lajien välisestä kamppailusta sponsorirahoista tässä hommassa nyt on kaikkein vähiten kyse. NBA & NHL & MLB tämän ovat masinoineet vai miten? 

Ylipäätään ihmetyttää miksi tämän kateus- ja ajojahtiasia on niin vahvasti tapetilla. Itseäni kiinnostaa enemmän totuus kuin se, että olisin vahingoniloinen jonkun jäädessä kiinni dopingista. Jos LA:lla ei ole mitään salattavaa niin käännetään jokainen kivi ja katsotaan mikä on tilanne sen jälkeen. Tämän jälkeen voidaan sitten ehkä aloittaa keskustelu aiheesta LA:n pyöräily kehittäneet vaikutukset ns. vahingoittaneet vaikutukset. Case Armstrongissa on myös kyse siitä, onko oikein huijata jos siitä ei jää kiinni. Mielestäni ei ole, ja siksi tämä "ajojahti" on tarpeellinen ja hyvä asia.

----------


## SykkeListi

> ...Jos LA:lla ei ole mitään salattavaa niin käännetään jokainen kivi ja katsotaan mikä on tilanne sen jälkeen. Tämän jälkeen voidaan sitten ehkä aloittaa keskustelu aiheesta LA:n pyöräily kehittäneet vaikutukset ns. vahingoittaneet vaikutukset. Case Armstrongissa on myös kyse siitä, onko oikein huijata jos siitä ei jää kiinni. Mielestäni ei ole, ja siksi tämä "ajojahti" on tarpeellinen ja hyvä asia.



Miten LA:n case poikkeaa mistään muusta D-casesta? Käsittääkseni homma menee niin, että jos on annettu positiivinen näyte, käry käy, jos ei, niin ei. Miksi LA olisi jotenkin erilainen eläin tässä suhteessa? Tätä en ymmärrä!

----------


## ussaf

Niin, se tärkeä syöpätyö.

If Lance Armstrong went to jail and Livestrong went away, that would be a  huge setback in our war against cancer, right? Not exactly, because the  *famous nonprofit donates almost *nothing to scientific research. BILL  GIFFORD looks at where the money goes and finds a mix of fine ideas,  millions of dollars aimed at “awareness,” and a few very blurry lines.

----------


## MV

> Onko Lance antanut joskus (ikinä) positiivisen doping-näytteen? Jos on, kivitetään, jos ei, ollaan ihan hiljaa. Näin homma mielestäni menee. Samat säännöt kaikille!



Toisaalta tuossa täällä monesti lainatussa kuvassa Lancen kilpailijoiden dopingtuomioista suurin osa on aivan yhtä puhtaita testien valossa. Osa on tuomittu pelkästään sillä että heidät on yhdistetty epäsuorasti henkilöön joka on saattanut auttaa joitakin muita henkilöitä douppaamaan. Ja yksi menetti keltaisen paidan aviorikoksen peittelyn takia. Suurin osa niistäkin jotka ovat tunnustaneet dopingin ovat testien valossa puhtaita.

----------


## Oppressor

> Onko Lance antanut joskus (ikinä) positiivisen doping-näytteen? Jos on, kivitetään, jos ei, ollaan ihan hiljaa. Näin homma mielestäni menee. Samat säännöt kaikille!



1999 tour. Kortisonia veressä yli rajojen. Lekuri oli antanut "persesalvaa" niin paljon, että rajat paukkui - ei ollut mikään conta löydös... Eikä tarvi käyttää niitä l´
equipen ja tour de suisse tuloksia vielä ollenkaan.

----------


## rhubarb

> Meinaat tosissasi, että lanterne rougea ja 7-kertaista voittajaa pitää jahdata saman arvoisina?  Typerää, koska häviö on merkki siitä, että ei ole doupannut.



Niinhän sitä pyydettiin, kaikki samalla viivalla?

Eikä häviö tarkoita sitä ettei douppaa…se tarkoittaa sitä ettei silloinkaan pärjää. Jos Lassen kunto L > muun kunto M, kumpaankin doupin D =  L + D > M + D.

----------


## SykkeListi

Niinpä. Mielestäni doping-rikkomuksesta voidaan tuomita, jos urheilija on antanut positiivisen doping-näytteen, kuten esim. Alberto Clenbuterol. Sen sijaan muun, ns. epäsuoran näytön perusteella tuomitseminen on ihan hanurista, koska sille tielle ei tule loppua. Sanoisin IMHO, että pulinat pois, LA:n voitot pysyköön, koska ne on ajettu puhtailla näyttteillä.

----------


## Poursuivant

> Miten LA:n case poikkeaa mistään muusta D-casesta? Käsittääkseni homma menee niin, että jos on annettu positiivinen näyte, käry käy, jos ei, niin ei. Miksi LA olisi jotenkin erilainen eläin tässä suhteessa? Tätä en ymmärrä!



Kun kysymys ei olen pelkästään ja edes pääsääntöisesti siitä, että LA olisi itse käyttänyt, vaan myös pitänyt hallusssa, välittänyt kiellettyjä aineita ja jopa kannustanut dopingaineiden käyttöön. Laitan tähän nyt saman syytelistan, minkä vetooo jo tuossa aikaisemmin laittoi: 





> The anti-doping rule violations for which Mr. Armstrong is being sanctioned are:  
> 
> (1)     Use and/or attempted use of prohibited substances and/or methods  including EPO, blood transfusions, testosterone, corticosteroids and  masking agents.
> 
> (2)    Possession of prohibited substances and/or  methods including EPO, blood transfusions and related equipment (such  as needles, blood bags, storage containers and other transfusion  equipment and blood parameters measuring devices), testosterone,  corticosteroids and masking agents.
> 
> (3)    Trafficking of EPO, testosterone, and corticosteroids.
> 
> (4)    Administration and/or attempted administration to others of EPO, testosterone, and cortisone.
> ...



Syytteiden pohjalta kuulostaa siis siltä, että sirkuksen isoimman ja kauneimman pelurin kautta/avulla on voitu tehdä yhtä sun toista. Ja mitä olen joskus joitain poliisisarjoja joskus seurannut, niin eikös niissäkin juuri jotkut huumeringit toimi hieman vastaavalla tavalla: jonkun sisäpiiriläisen kautta diilataan kamaa sisään ja luotetaan siihen, ettei niin iso stara jää kiinni kun se on kaikkien arvostama ja yhteiskunnan hyväksymä mallioppilas. Tässäkään tapauksessa ja syytteissä, koko huumeiden välittäjärengas ei ole syytettynä. Onko sitten kyseessä vain juoksupoika, apajille päässyt välittäjä vai ison kihon kaveri - se jää nähtäväksi ja toivottavasti joskus nähdäänkin.

EDIT: ja kun en ole oikeusoppinut vaan maallikko, niin olen hieman hukassa näiden mahdollisten oik. tieteellisten termien ja mahd. tuomioiden kanssa. Siis LA saa ikuisen kilpailukiellon, eli urheilu-ura loppuu siihen. Tietty sanktioita tulee jostain myöhemmin, esim. palkintorahoja pitänee palauttaa jne., mutta asiaa ei kai sitten millään muotoa käsitellä "siviili- tai rikosoikeudessa", eli LA ei kaiketi voine saada esim. linnatuomiota, meni arbitraatioon eli ei. Ymmärsinkö mitkä kohdat oikein ja mitkät väärin?

----------


## MV

> Niinpä. Mielestäni doping-rikkomuksesta voidaan tuomita, jos urheilija on antanut positiivisen doping-näytteen, kuten esim. Alberto Clenbuterol. Sen sijaan muun, ns. epäsuoran näytön perusteella tuomitseminen on ihan hanurista, koska sille tielle ei tule loppua. Sanoisin IMHO, että pulinat pois, LA:n voitot pysyköön, koska ne on ajettu puhtailla näyttteillä.



Oikeusturvan takia on välttämätöntä että testit ovat mahdollisimman spesifejä. Käytännössä tämän takia ne ovat vähemmän sensitiivisiä. Länsimaiden ulkopuolella (Kiinassa, Ranskassa jne) tämän voisi kai ajatella toisinkin päin...

----------


## vetooo

Minulle ei ole vieläkään selvinnyt, mikä sääntöpykälä mahdollistaa yli 8 vuotta vanhojen dopingrikkomusten tutkinnan. WADA:n säännöissä lukee, että d-tapausten vanhenemisaika on 8 vuotta. USADA:n päätöksen mukaan Armstrongin kaikki kilpailulliset tulokset (etc. etc.) mitätöidään alkaen 1.8.1998.





> In addition to the lifetime ban, Mr. Armstrong will be disqualified from any and all competitive results obtained on and subsequent to August 1, 1998, including forfeiture of any medals, titles, winnings, finishes, points and prizes.

----------


## tunkkireisi

Vähän ihmetyttää se että Lance jäi muka kiinni verenvaihdosta mutta Contador ei. Ei jummarra. 
Toisaalta, Lancen suhtautuminen dopinghölösuihihin aikanaan kertoo, missä ikonin asema suhteessa dopingtyöhön pohjimmiltaan on. Lance suojeli silloin omaa agendaansa ja niin nytkin. Hyvän tarkoituksen sotkee pahat keinot. Livestrong olisi perustaltaan vahvempi kuin koskaan jos Armstrong puhdistaisi pöydän. Hyväntekeväisyys kannattavimmillaan ei vaadi muuta kuin pyhimyksiä, useimmat niistä ovat parannuksen tehneitä syntisiä. Lance Armstrong ei tekopyhien massa uskalla ikinä virheitään tunnustaa.

----------


## Kunde Svaan

Tämä Travis Tygart on ite niin turvonneen näköinen muuli että on tainnu ite ottaa samaa lehmille tarkoitettua piikkiä kuin vastikään narahtanut kuulamörssäri Ostapukki.

----------


## stimbo

Selväähän se oli jo pitkään ennen tätä päivää ettei LA pelkällä kaurapuurolla pärjännyt. Tuosta kaaviostakin sen aika hyvin voi päätellä. Mutta kyllähän myös se että hän teki kaiken minkä pystyi estääkseen välimieskäsittelyn ja epäonnistuttuaan julkaisee tuon itkuvirren kertoo aika paljon. Hankalahan sinne on mennä kun 10 joukkuetoveria on vastassa ja kuka tietää miten selvät ne muut todisteet sitten ovatkaan.

En tiedä miksi Armstrongin kannattajat nyt niin tätä surevat. Jos sitä on tähän asti uskonut että mies on puhdas niin voihan sitä edelleen uskoa miehen sanaan ja jatkaa samalla linjalla. Jos taas hyväksyy että mies hyvin tod. oli doupattu niin eihän tämä muuta sitä etteikö mies olisi ollut paras. Ne kaikki muutkin kun pyörittivät kampia samoja aineita käyttäen, silti se Lassen pyörä aina joka vuosi katosi horisonttiin. 

Vanhojen tuloksien rukkaaminen on aika lailla turhaa, eihän kellään ole mitään hajua kuka se ensimmäinen puhdas pyöräilijä oli jos niitä nyt sieltä edes löytää. Valitettavasti uskon että nykyäänkin suurin osa käyttää aineita. Vaikka porukkaa on jäänyt kiinni enemmän kuin monessa muussa lajissa, nykyisiäkin huippupolkijoita jää haaviin. Kertoohan se siitä että todennäköisesti käyttäjien kokonaismäärästä on jäänyt niin pieni osa kiinni että koetaan että riski edelleen kannattaa.

Kaikesta huolimatta täytyy tunnustaa että edelleen tulee seurattua TdF:ää joka vuosi. Pyöräily on sen verran hieno laji noin muuten että jotenkin on oppinut elämään tämän dopingvitsin kanssa. Suurin syy on toki Eurosportin selostajassa, siinä mies joka on tuonut uusia suomalaisia pyöräilyn pariin huomattavasti enemmän kuin Kellut ja Veikkaset yms yhteensä. Selinit kuin jäisivät vielä kiinni doupista, siihen kyllä oma maailma kaatuisi  :Hymy:

----------


## jarkko_h

> Melko tylsiä nimiä? 
> 
> Lancen arvostuksesta puhuttaessa on todella yllättävää, mite harva pyöräilymies/nainen nostaa esille miehen megasuuren vaikutuksen pyöräilyn suosion kasvuun. Lancen persoona ja tämän taustalla oleva tarina on saanut sellaiset maat kuten mm. Suomi ja jenkkilä seuraamaan pyöräilyä. LA on saanut valjastettua markkinavoimat pyöräilyn hyväksi.



Turhaa diipa daapaa megaheroista, unohtaen urheilun arvot. No otetaanpa vertailuksi toinen ala. Meidän finanssialalla jäi kiinni Bernard Madoff. Kaveri nosti toki alan kiinostavuutta joksikin aikaa (monta nuorta fania) , mutta pitkällä tähtäimellä vaikutus negatiivinen. On aika käsittämätöntä itkua puhua että suomalaiset tai muu kansa olisi erityisesti vahingoniloinen jonkun doupparin (LA, Martti Vainio, Ben Johnsson)  jäädessä kiinni. Kyse on huijareista. Kyse on epäreilusta kilpailusta ja verrastettaessa talouteen douppauksessa on kyse samasta asiasta kuin harmaassa taloudessa, kilpailun vääristämisestä. Rakennusbisness on tästä hyvä esimerkki. Tulos on monet homeiset talot ja harva pikkupoika enää pitää kirvesmiehiä esikuvana isän kiroillessa irronneita laattoja.

Pyöräily on (mielestäni) hienoin urheilulaji murtomaahiihdon ja kestävyysjuoksin rinnalla. On hienoa että näissä lajeissa on vihdoin alettu viestittää selkeästi että kilpailun vääristäminen ja oman terveyden uhraaminen doupingilla on epäreilua, typerää ja ei sallittua. Kiinni jää vihdoin myös lajien suosiota ja lajiliittojen tuloja hetkellisesti kasvattavat superherot.

Näistä käryistä ja niiden käsitttelystä alkaa vain lajien kestävä kehitys. Toki lajikirjo on nykyään niin iso että pyöräily ei varmaankaan tule pitämään nykyistäkään tasoa (mainepuhdistuksita ja uusista tulevista supertähdistä huolimatta), mutta kyse on vain urheilusta ja tärkeämpää on se että jokainen löytää sen oman lajinsa.

Doupparit saavat mennä. Lajin hetkellisiä LA -doupattuja hegemoniapiikkejä arvokkaampaa on että nuoret saavat aidosti oikeita ja oikeita arvoja edustavia esikuvia.

---

Tällä hetkellä omille lapsille/sukulaislapsille, naapurin lapsille.... en voisi vielä  suositella pyöräilyä kilpailulajina lajissa rehottavan laajan dopingin vuoksi, mutta näiden (myös lajiliittojen superstarojen) puhdistusten jälkeen tämäkin laji kilpailulajina alkaa olla pian suosittelun arvoinen.

----------


## Googol

> Minulle ei ole vieläkään selvinnyt, mikä sääntöpykälä mahdollistaa yli 8 vuotta vanhojen dopingrikkomusten tutkinnan. WADA:n säännöissä lukee, että d-tapausten vanhenemisaika on 8 vuotta. USADA:n päätöksen mukaan Armstrongin kaikki kilpailulliset tulokset (etc. etc.) mitätöidään alkaen 1.8.1998.



Tuolla on jotain siitä: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/lega...-against-usada

Ei tuosta ota kyllä mitään selvää, mutta ilmeisesti Armstrong on sen kahdeksan vuoden sisällä valalla todistanut, että ei ole käyttänyt dopingia. Tämä sitten muka jotenkin mitätöi sen kahdeksan vuoden aikarajan.

----------


## OJ

> Tällä hetkellä omille lapsille/sukulaislapsille, naapurin lapsille.... en voisi vielä  suositella pyöräilyä kilpailulajina lajissa rehottavan laajan dopingin vuoksi, mutta näiden (myös lajiliittojen superstarojen) puhdistusten jälkeen tämäkin laji kilpailulajina alkaa olla pian suosittelun arvoinen.



Suosittele vaan kunhan et ammatiksi suosittele kaavailemaan.

----------


## asb

> Onko Lance antanut joskus (ikinä) positiivisen doping-näytteen? Jos on, kivitetään, jos ei, ollaan ihan hiljaa. Näin homma mielestäni menee. Samat säännöt kaikille!



Sä olet kuunnellut Lancen mantraa niin kauan, että kuvittelet positiivisen näytteen olevan ainoa tapa käräyttää douppaaja. Myös luulet, että negatiivinen testi on sama, kuin "ei doupannut"

Muistatko EPOn? Kesti vuosia kehittää testi ja sillä aikaa sitä vedettiin HUOLELLA. Doupattiin helvetisti ja annettiin negatiivisia näytteitä.

----------


## asb

> Tuolla on jotain siitä: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/lega...-against-usada
> 
> Ei tuosta ota kyllä mitään selvää, mutta ilmeisesti Armstrong on sen kahdeksan vuoden sisällä valalla todistanut, että ei ole käyttänyt dopingia. Tämä sitten muka jotenkin mitätöi sen kahdeksan vuoden aikarajan.



Sain käsityksen nettikeskusteluista, että doping salaliitto katsottaisiin yhdeksi jatkuvaksi rikkeeksi, joka päättyi kolme vuotta sitten. Kaikki rikkeen aikana tehdyt suoritukset mitätöitäisiin.

Edit: tuohan oli artikkelissakin. Toinen perustelu oli, että jos Lancen katsotaan aktiivisesti yrittäneen pimittää todisteita, siis muuten kuin olemalla vaan hiljaa, tuolla aikarajalla ei olisi mitään merkitystä.

----------


## mats sundin

> arvokkaampaa on että nuoret saavat aidosti oikeita ja oikeita arvoja edustavia esikuvia.



Olen jarkko_h kanssasi aika lailla samoilla linjoilla. Arvokkainta urheilussa on ajatus arvomaailmasta, moraalista ja säännöistä joiden puitteissa tulee toimia. Se että voi toimia sääntöjen puitteissa tai niitä vastaan, on kuin pienoismalli maailmasta jossa alle kouluikäinen kasvaa. Raja oikean ja väärän välillä on yleensä suhteellisen selvä. Toisin siis kuin länsimaisessa reaalimaailmassamme, jossa oikeus ja oikeudenmukaisuus perustuu usein tulkintaan. Toisille jotkin aatteet, olkoon ne sitten markkinatalouden tai solidaarisuuden sanelemia, asettuvat lähtökohtaisesti moraalin yläpuolelle: kaikki keinot ovat sallittuja kunhan vaan menestyy. Kaikki keinot ovat sallittuja, kunhan vaan pyöräily nousee suurempaan suosioon, tms. Henkilökohtaisesti en voi ymmärtää tällaista ajattelua, joskin ymmärrän hyvin, että sellainen kukoistaa nykyaikana. Erityisen pöyristyttävää on lukea esim. nimim. 2,5i V6 kommentteja Lancen ansioista pyöräilylle ikään kuin vastapainona sille, että hän hyvin todennäköisesti toiminut systemaattisesti sääntöjä ja mahdollisesti jopa lakia vastaan. Mitä ihmeen ihmettä? Missä vaiheessa "huippu"-urheilu, tai yksittäinen laji, on voinut nousta tuollaiseen asemaan? Vastaavanlaisella argumentointiperusteella "kulttuurimarttojen pyöräilynvastaisen jaoston sisävelon sabotoimishanke" olisi moraaliselta kannalta aivan hyväksyttävää toimintaa - editettäisiinhän siinä pyöräilyn vastustamista. "Leenaa syytetään oikeudessa asiakirjojen väärentämisestä, mutta ajatelkaapa mitä kaikkea hyvää hän on tehnyt pyöräilyn vastustamisen edistämiseksi. Lisäksi se kirjoitti blogissaan, että koko oikeusjuttu on vaan pyöräilyaktiivien salaliitto ja ajojahti."

----------


## apuajaja

> ---
> 
> Tällä hetkellä omille lapsille/sukulaislapsille, naapurin lapsille.... en voisi vielä  suositella pyöräilyä kilpailulajina lajissa rehottavan laajan dopingin vuoksi, mutta näiden (myös lajiliittojen superstarojen) puhdistusten jälkeen tämäkin laji kilpailulajina alkaa olla pian suosittelun arvoinen.



Eri lajien dopinglaajuutta vertailtaessa olisi kiva tietää kunka hyvin dopingista kiinni jääneiden määrä korreloi dopingin käytön kanssa. Mutu-pohjalta sanoisin että ei juuri mitenkään, muuten on käytännössä mahdotota selittää miksei jalkapallossa, jääkiekossa ja esimerkiksi koripallossa ole käytännössä lainkaan narahtamisia. Toiset lajit ovat onnistuneet pyöräilyä paremmin rakentamaan julkisuudessa illuusion "puhtaudesta", jonne sinisilmäisten aikuisten on sitten helppo viedä jälkikasvunsa urheilemaan.

----------


## jvp

http://yle.fi/urheilu/armstrongilta_...ksella/6269935

_"- Sähköpostien, puhelujen ja viestien määrä on ollut valtava. Tämä tekee nöyräksi, Ulman sanoo."_

----------


## pirtti

500-600 testiä, vai satoja, vai vähemmän? Jokainen vetäköön omat johtopäätöksensä, mutta suosittelin lukemaan tämän:
http://www.cyclismas.com/2012/07/the-legend-of-the-500/
ennen kuin uskoo sokeasti Lassen omaa ilmoitusta testien määrästä. 

Jos kohta positiivinen testi olisi varsin aukoton todiste, on myös muita täysin päteviä tapoja todistaa doping käyttö ja erityisesti osallisuus doping ringin pyörittämiseen joka on yhtäläinen doping rikos (kenties jopa vakavampi). USADA todisteet ovat edelleen hieman hämärän peitossa, mutta ilmeisesti heillä on myös täysin faktuaalista/lääketieteellistä näyttöä perustuen vanhojen testien ja/tai veriarvoseruannan uudelleen analyysiin. Lisäksi ovat todistajat. Todistajia ei ole kukaan vahvistanut, mutta julkinen salaisuus on että siellä on joukko entisiä US Postal ajajia, ei siis vain Landis, vaan myös esim Vandevelde, Zabriskie, Vaughters, Hincapie, jne... vaikea nähdä että pojilla olisi niin paljon kaunaa että yhteistuumin päättäisivät väärän valan tehdä. Urheilijoiden lisäksi siellä on US Postalin entisiä hierojia yms. 

Ex-ksuki Kimmage (kirjoittanut kirjan Rough Ride, en tiedä onko suomenenttu) meni eilen ilmeisesti haastattelussa niin pitkälle että syytti Lassea koko 2000-2007 doping kaudesta (eli ns. post Festina EPO ajasta), se oli jopa minun mielestäni vähän turhan kova syytös. Mutta ymmärrän Kimmagen logiikan. Väite oli että 99 muut ajoivat puhtaana (Festina 98 pelotti porukkaa ja D-käyttöä vähennettiin/lopetettiin). Koska Lasse "ajoi selvästi aineissa", muut alkoivat uudelleen käyttää. Väite on paksu, mutta on sillä se meriitti että ei tämä tosiaan ole ihan vastaava keissi kuin jos joku sijalla 24 ajanut olisi vähän napsinut jotain. On rikkeitä ja rikkeitä, myös dopingissa, aina voi vetää törkeämmin. Erityisesti tuo US POstalin organisoitu (väitetysti) d-ohjelma tekee tästä erityisen törkeän casen. Monet sen osalliset (Kuten Bruyneel, jolta kärynnyt ajajista tänä vuonna F Shleck ja A Klödeniä tutkitaan epäiltynä veridpoingista) toimivat yhä aktiivivisesti pyöräilyssä. Asia on siis myös ajankohtainen nyky urheilulle. 

Syytön kunnes toisin todistetaan? Toki. Mutta kieltäytyi näiden todisteiden riippumattomasta tarkastelusta, kun oli ensin kitissyt pitkään ettei ole todistetia nähnyt, lopulta ei siis edes halunnut nähdä.... 

Taidan lopettaa osaltani tässä ketjussa tähän, joidenkin loppumaton usko on liikuttavaa. "Tarkoitus pyhittää keinot" ja "Tästä tulee negatiivistä lajille, ei pitäisi ikonia vaurioittaa" tyyppiset argumentit sen sijaan ovat säälittäviä.

----------


## Jan

> Turhaa diipa daapaa megaheroista, unohtaen urheilun arvot. No otetaanpa vertailuksi toinen ala. Meidän finanssialalla jäi kiinni Bernard Madoff. Kaveri nosti toki alan kiinostavuutta joksikin aikaa (monta nuorta fania) , mutta pitkällä tähtäimellä vaikutus negatiivinen. On aika käsittämätöntä itkua puhua että suomalaiset tai muu kansa olisi erityisesti vahingoniloinen jonkun doupparin (LA, Martti Vainio, Ben Johnsson)  jäädessä kiinni. Kyse on huijareista. Kyse on epäreilusta kilpailusta ja verrastettaessa talouteen douppauksessa on kyse samasta asiasta kuin harmaassa taloudessa, kilpailun vääristämisestä. Rakennusbisness on tästä hyvä esimerkki. Tulos on monet homeiset talot ja harva pikkupoika enää pitää kirvesmiehiä esikuvana isän kiroillessa irronneita laattoja.
> 
> Doupparit saavat mennä. Lajin hetkellisiä LA -doupattuja hegemoniapiikkejä arvokkaampaa on että nuoret saavat aidosti oikeita ja oikeita arvoja edustavia esikuvia.



Urheilun ihanteet ovat todella kuin anakronismi, siis ajatus siitä että pelataan reilusti on kuin lukisi ritareista. Ja juuri siinä sen viehätys onkin, sillä muu on bisnestä. Liike-elämässä ymmärretään täysin kaikkien keinojen käyttäminen, tiedän sen hyvin mukana olevana. Esikuvia niistäkin voittajista tulee, tosin toisenlaisia, kuten Lasselle, heidän jalustaansa pitää kääntää tuuleen päin, ettei haise liikaa katsellessa.

Esikuva-aspekti on moniulotteinen sekin. Suomalaiset ovat esimerkiksi jatkuvasti mediaanikunnoltaan yhä huonompia, urheilusankareistaan huolimatta. Sen sijaan huipulle pyrkivän häviävän pienen vähemmistön esikuviksi tarvitaan puhtaita urheilijoita.

----------


## Hans Opinion

Olen tässä asiassa täysin samaa mieltä kuin Helsingin yliopiston urheiluoikeuden professori Antti Aine tämän päivän Hesarin koko sivun TourDeLandis-jutussa... varsin osuva nimi muuten tällä asiantuntijalla.

Oikeudellisesti on kyse sopimusrikkomuksesta, urheilijaa syytetään siitä että hän ei ole noudattanut dopinpykälää. Länsimaisen oikeuskäsityksen mukaan tällaisessa kattauksessa todistelutaakka lepää syytteen esittäjällä, ei syytetyllä. Syytetyn pitää regoida mielestäni vasta kun todisteet on esitetty, eihän ole mitään konkreettista mitä vastaan puolustautua. Se ettei vastaa esittämättömiin syytöksiin ei tarkoita sitä että tuunustaa syyllisyytensä. Oleellista tässä nyt on mielestäni se että USADA esittää näytön jolla tuomiota haetaan, näytön pitää ollaa "vankkaa" kuten prof.Ainekin toteaa. Vasta tässä vaiheessa prosessia voidaan julistaa tuomio ja jos silloin ei halua puolustautua niin tuomio tulee. Asian julkisuusarvo on niin valtava että USADA:n pitäisi ehdottomasti tuoda todisteet julkisuuteen mahdollisimman yksityiskohtaisesti, mielestäni ongelmana tässä tapauksessa on se että näin ei asia nyt ole.

Negatiivisesti kaksijakoiset mielialat tällaisesta jatkuvasta pyöräilyn esilläolosta tulee. Toisalta hyvä että käryjä käy, toisaalta hienon lajin arvopohja on mataloitunut täysin d-sarjaan. Farssimaisia piirteitä d-asian ympärillä on riittänyt ja nyt ollaan esmes ajautumassa tilanteeseen jossa syntyy kaksi tuloslistaa; kilpailun maalintulojärjestystä ilmaiseva GC ennen d-testiä ja toinen d-testin jälkeinen tuloslistaus jonka valmistumista voidaan joutua odottamaan 8vuotta... tällaisista farsseista puuttuu komedian piirteet täysin...

----------


## YT

> Syytetyn pitää regoida mielestäni vasta kun todisteet on esitetty, eihän ole mitään konkreettista mitä vastaan puolustautua. Se ettei vastaa esittämättömiin syytöksiin ei tarkoita sitä että tuunustaa syyllisyytensä. Oleellista tässä nyt on mielestäni se että USADA esittää näytön jolla tuomiota haetaan, näytön pitää ollaa "vankkaa" kuten prof.Ainekin toteaa. Vasta tässä vaiheessa prosessia voidaan julistaa tuomio ja jos silloin ei halua puolustautua niin tuomio tulee. Asian julkisuusarvo on niin valtava että USADA:n pitäisi ehdottomasti tuoda todisteet julkisuuteen mahdollisimman yksityiskohtaisesti, mielestäni ongelmana tässä tapauksessa on se että näin ei asia nyt ole.



USADA on toimittanut todistusaineistonsa Armstrongille jo ajat sitten. Kyllä LA on täysin tietoinen siitä, mistä USADA häntä syyttää ja mitä vastaan hänen täytyisi puolustautua. LA on päättänyt olla puolustautumatta.

----------


## Hans Opinion

Miksi USADA ei tuo näyttöä julkisuuteen (tai Lääns) niin suurikin yleisö voisi havaita kuinka vahvoja näyttöjä löytyy? Mikä tässä maksaa kun asiaa ei käsitellä täysin läpinäkyvästi kun kerran julkisuudessa jo ollaan aika isosti? 
Mielipiteeni on edelleen että vaikka Lääns on päättänyt olla puolsutautumatta niin se ei tee hänestä automaattisesti syyllistä, näyttövelvoite pätee edelleen ja näytön on oltava erittäin vahva muuten tämä voi kääntyä Läänsin eduksi ja offensiivi tuomitaan ajojahdiksi... no, eiköhän media hoitele taas asian siten että yhtään ampullia ei jää kääntämättä...

----------


## pulmark

> USADA on toimittanut todistusaineistonsa Armstrongille jo ajat sitten. Kyllä LA on täysin tietoinen siitä, mistä USADA häntä syyttää ja mitä vastaan hänen täytyisi puolustautua. LA on päättänyt olla puolustautumatta.



Lisäksi USADA on ilmoittanut, että se julkistaa ainakin jotain yksityiskohtia tapauksesta. Tähän ajankohtaan vaikuttanee se, että US Postal tapaukseen liittyen 3 ? muuta syytettyä henkilöä ovat viemässä USADA:n esittämiä syytteitä välimiesmenettelyyn. USADA toimittaa nyt tuomion vahvistamisen jälkeen (http://www.usada.org/media/sanction-armstrong8242012) UCI:lle tiedot Armstrongin tapauksesta. UCI sitten päättää mitä se tekee, vahvistaako tuomion vai lähteekö viemään asiaa eteenpäin (CAS). Armstrongilla ei taida olla enää mahdollisuutta mihinkään oikeusprosessiin, koska luopui välimiesmenettelystä. 

Bruyneelillä lienee kenties mahdollisuus & tiedot ns. paljastaa koko soppa välimiesmenettelyssä, mm. epäilyt UCI:n osallisuudesta positiivisten doping -tulosten peittelyssä. Miten sitten käy, ostetaanko hänet kuitenkin jonkin tahon toimesta ulos välimiesoikeudesta. Bruyneelillä paljon menetettävää, koska hänellä ura pyöräilyssä ainakin julkisesti katkolla, jos elinikäinen tulee.

----------


## YT

Siis selvästihän tämä on vain 18 katkeran ihmisen kosto.

----------


## Jake_Kona

Voidaanko sääntöjen mukaan toisten puheiden perusteella tuomita ilman + testitulosta pelkästään muiden puheiden perusteella.
1600-luvulla Ruotsissa tapettiin 300 ihmistä toisten syytöksillä. Media voi olla nykyajan inkvisiittori.

----------


## YT

> Voidaanko sääntöjen mukaan toisten puheiden perusteella tuomita ilman + testitulosta pelkästään muiden puheiden perusteella.



Nythän ei ole kyse mistään "puheista" vaan tutkijoille annetuista valaehtoisista todistuksista.

----------


## Rommeli

> Jotakuinkin kaikki Lancen kilpakumppanit ovat kärynneet. Ei Lance niin ylivoimainen ollut, että hän pärjäsi puhtaana ja muut hävisivät, vaikka douppasivat.



Niin jos ne kilpakumppanit on kaikki kärynneet ja Lancella on silti 7 Tourin voittoa käryämättä, eikös se puhu nimenomaan ylivoiman puolesta. Se on sitten ihan sivuseikka onko doupannnut vai ei.

----------


## trauma

> Niin jos ne kilpakumppanit on kaikki kärynneet ja Lancella on silti 7 Tourin voittoa käryämättä, eikös se puhu nimenomaan ylivoiman puolesta. Se on sitten ihan sivuseikka onko doupannnut vai ei.



Juu! Ylivoimainen välttelemään tuomiota dopingista  :Hymy:  Jonkinlaisen kunniapalkinnon siitä voisi antaa.

trauma

----------


## Rommeli

> Juu! Ylivoimainen välttelemään tuomiota dopingista  Jonkinlaisen kunniapalkinnon siitä voisi antaa.
> trauma



Vastaisitko kysymykseen ja lopettaisit jauhamasta paskaa?

Ja kun vaikkapa tuota Evansia on tungettu uudeksi voittajaksi jollekin Tourille, niin kyseinen herra oli tuolla WADAn epäilyttävien urheilijoiden listalla muistaakseni epäilyttävän korkealla. Ja titteleiden jakaminen vaikkapa Ullelle tekisi miehestä neljän Tourin voittajan ja tästä johtuen voisi WADA ottaa hänet kohteekseen...

----------


## Jake_Kona

1600-luvullakin oli valallisia "puheita" eiku siis lausuntoja eli sama asia.

Pyöräilyssä saa ison edun douppaamalla. Huipputasolla kaikissa kestävyyslajeissa on paljon harmaata ja mustaa.
Pitääkö tämä kaiken harmaan väkisin valkoisena näkeminen vielä jatkua. Liikaa uhreja. Tietysti urheilija yrittää parhaansa.
Laitteet/ välineet, kehon harjoituksellinen kehittäminen ja kehon kemian kehittäminen. Kaikessa oltava parasta mahdollista.
Siitä huolimatta voi jäädä sen 4 sekunttia ja kukaan ei muistele edes 4. tullutta

----------


## pulmark

> Siitä huolimatta voi jäädä sen 4 sekunttia ja kukaan ei muistele edes 4. tullutta



Jens Voigt:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/jens...omes-to-an-end

Ainakin Jens taitaa nähdä ammattipyöräilyssä myös muita arvoja kuin pelkät sijoitukset ja sekunnit.

----------


## Soolo

> Miksi USADA ei tuo näyttöä julkisuuteen (tai Lääns) niin suurikin yleisö voisi havaita kuinka vahvoja näyttöjä löytyy? Mikä tässä maksaa kun asiaa ei käsitellä täysin läpinäkyvästi kun kerran julkisuudessa jo ollaan aika isosti?




USADA will issue their report by next Thursday.

----------


## Oppressor

> Mielipiteeni on edelleen että vaikka Lääns on päättänyt olla puolsutautumatta niin se ei tee hänestä automaattisesti syyllistä, näyttövelvoite pätee edelleen



Niih, kyllä se nyt kuitenkin on niin (länsimaisessakin oikeuskäytännössä), että jos olet syytetty ja päätät olla tulematta paikalla niin tuomio tulee niin et napsahtaa = Läänssi päätti olla syyllinen - omasta halustaan. Lisäksi huomioitava, että koko tapaus koskee kuutta henkilöä ja kyseessä on WADAn koodiston mukainen toimintatapa eikä mitkään tv käräjät.

UCI:llä ja Läänssillä käsittääkseni on CAS valitusmahdollisuus. UCIn valitusta epäilen, jos nuo epäilyt mm Suissen peittelystä pitävät paikkansa niin tietojen julkitulos CAS päätöksessä saattaisi osua organisaatioon niin pahasti ettei luottamusta klubiin löydy enää mistään.

----------


## vetooo

> Miksi USADA ei tuo näyttöä julkisuuteen (tai Lääns) niin suurikin yleisö voisi havaita kuinka vahvoja näyttöjä löytyy?



Käsittääkseni USADA julkaisee Armsrongin tutkintaan liityvää materiaalia ensi viikon torstaina 30.8.

EDIT: Soolo ehti ensin.

----------


## Rommeli

> Lisäksi huomioitava, että koko tapaus koskee kuutta henkilöä ja kyseessä on WADAn koodiston mukainen toimintatapa eikä mitkään tv käräjät.



Ei tuo toiminta kyllä ihan WADAn koodiston mukaista ole ollut... Tarkoitan siis koko tuon tutkinnan koodistonmukaisuutta.

----------


## Oppressor

> Ei tuo toiminta kyllä ihan WADAn koodiston mukaista ole ollut... Tarkoitan siis koko tuon tutkinnan koodistonmukaisuutta.



Täsmennätkö

----------


## Rommeli

> Täsmennätkö



Lähinnä tuota kahdeksan vuoden sääntöä ajattelin ja olen sen monesti jo aiemminkin maininnut.

----------


## OJ

> Lähinnä tuota kahdeksan vuoden sääntöä ajattelin ja olen sen monesti jo aiemminkin maininnut.



Oliko niin, että Lance on väitetyillä omilla toimillaan aiheuttanut sen, että kahdeksan vuoden vanhenemissääntö ei päde?

Sinänsä mielenkiintoista, että Lance valittaa oikeusprosesseista vaikka on viimeisen vuosikymmenen aikana haastellut porukkaa leivättömän pöydän ääreen ihan kiitettävällä tahdilla.

----------


## tempokisu

Oon seurannut vain ns. taviksen näkökulmasta, ja kyllähän se niin on jos ei ole jäänyt kiinni dopingtestissä niin ei ole...ei nämä kuitenkaan mitään murhia ole joita pitää tutkia ja joissa mahdollinen rikos ei vanhene.
Ihan ihme juttu mitätöidä jotain 1998 vuodesta lähteien tuloksia, ei ne voi varmoja olla, ei mitenkään. Mitä näitä ikinvanhoja juttuja..totuus on kuitenkin että Lance on lahjakas, ja on harjoitellut valtavasti sekä tehnyt valtavan elämäntyön - joka nyt pyyhitään pois? Kuka tästä saa jotain hianoo? 
Uskon että epäilijöitä on ollu alusta asti -  (kun muakin epäiltiin niin varmana näitä "hieman" kovempia ja menestyneempiäkin... )ja kun ihan tavallinen ihminenkin väsyy siihen että joutuu "taistelemaan" jotain instanssia ( esim. potilasvakuutus, kela, sossu) vastaan vuosia, niin siihen vaan väsyy. Antaa olla. Unohtakaa koko juttu. Lancella varmaan on huippu-juristit käytössää ja näin, mutta silti.

En ole koskaan ollut erityisesti Lance-fani, mutta 2000-vuoden tempoon  ja tempoihin tuli inspiraatio juuri Lancelta; katselin kun Lance pyörittää, ja sitten miten  (mikä on etunimi!! Jan?))Ullrich tempoo, jäi mieleen että tollee singeriä pitää temmota kuten Lance. Varmaan on esimerkkinä ollut muillekin. 

Epärerilua. Ihmisen pitäisi olla syytön kunnes toisin todistetaan, ja todistetaan kunnolla eikä mitään ehkä, todennäköisesti. 
Voimia Lancelle!

----------


## rjrm

Kun täällä noita Lancen puolustajia tuntuu riittävän, niin pakkohan se on itsekin jotain sanoa. Ihan oikein, että on saamassa vihdoinkin "rangaistuksen" tekosistaan. Se, että muut(kin) douppasivat, ei oikeuta yhtään Lancena samaan.

----------


## Oppressor

> Oliko niin, että Lance on väitetyillä omilla toimillaan aiheuttanut sen, että kahdeksan vuoden vanhenemissääntö ei päde?



Yep. Jostain ulkkaripalstalta sen jonkun asiantuntevan tuntuisesti kirjoittavan tekstistä itselle osui silmään. Läänssi on SCA(?) bonaripalkkio keississa todistanut etten mitään oo vetäny ikinä ja tätä kautta itse valehtelemalla aukaissut Pandoran laatikon. Joku ennakkotapaus siitä oli olemassa, maratoonari tai kävelijä oli tehnyt samat temput ja silläkään ei 8 v jäänyt rajoitteeksi

----------


## vetooo

> Oliko niin, että Lance on väitetyillä omilla toimillaan aiheuttanut sen, että kahdeksan vuoden vanhenemissääntö ei päde?
> 
> Sinänsä mielenkiintoista, että Lance valittaa oikeusprosesseista vaikka on viimeisen vuosikymmenen aikana haastellut porukkaa leivättömän pöydän ääreen ihan kiitettävällä tahdilla.



8 vuoden vanhenemissäännöstä. WADA on johdonmukaisesti seissyt USADA:n takana, joten 8 vuoden sääntö ei ilmeisesti päde Armstrong-tapauksessa.

_WADA:n puheenjohtaja John Fahey: "I am confident and WADA is confident that the USADA acted within the WADA code, and that a court in Texas also decided not to interfere."_

WADA boss backs USADA | Sky Sports

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Niih, kyllä se nyt kuitenkin on niin (länsimaisessakin oikeuskäytännössä), että jos olet syytetty ja päätät olla tulematta paikalla niin tuomio tulee niin et napsahtaa = Läänssi päätti olla syyllinen - omasta halustaan. Lisäksi huomioitava, että koko tapaus koskee kuutta henkilöä ja kyseessä on WADAn koodiston mukainen toimintatapa eikä mitkään tv käräjät.
> 
> UCI:llä ja Läänssillä käsittääkseni on CAS valitusmahdollisuus. UCIn valitusta epäilen, jos nuo epäilyt mm Suissen peittelystä pitävät paikkansa niin tietojen julkitulos CAS päätöksessä saattaisi osua organisaatioon niin pahasti ettei luottamusta klubiin löydy enää mistään.



Jeps, teknisesti on kyllä syyllinen kun ei tule puolustamaan jos prosessi on on suoritettu sääntöjen mukaan. Tarkoitan sitä että vaikka Läänssi jättää puolustautumatta niin se ei tarkoita että hän myöntää dopingin käytön, tämä on oleellista ja jättää mahdolliset vaitus-optiot avoimeksi. Se taas että aktivoiko Lääns optiot riippuu näytön vahvuudesta, voi olla joko niin että näyttö on niin vahva että ei kannata tai sitten Lääns katsoo että valituksella on jatkossa paremmat mahdollisuudet kuin nyt. Näyttö on erittäin vahva jos se voidaan todeta kemiallisesti ja supervahva jos 2kymmentä ukkoa todistaa lisäksi että puukupilla on käyty vuosia ja diilattu aineita muille, näyttö ei ole niin vahva jos vain toinen em. toteutuu ja näyttö on heikko jos kumpikaan edellisistä ei toteudu. Hyvä jos USADA tuo näytöt esille, toive olisi että näyttö esitetään niin laajasti ja selkeästi että myös tavikset tajuavat sen.

En ole koskaan tykännyt Läänssistä ja olen ollut aina vakuuttunut että hän ei ole 7voittoa saavuttanut ilman mömmöjä. Siitä huolimatta tuomion pitää tulla samalla tavalla kuin muille ja tarkalleen kaikkien sääntöjen mukaan ettei tarvitse säätää tätäkin tapausta vuosikausia.

Muuten, joko on Trekien hinnat alkaneet laskea?

----------


## NoNo

Kai se on USASA/WADA:lla todistustaakka eika LA:n ilmoitus asiaa muuta miksikään ? Jos nuo voitot otetaan pois aineiden käytön vuoksi niin miten varmistetaan että voitto menee oikealle kuskille (siis sellaiselle jonka näytteet ovat 100% puhtaat eikä kukaan tule todistamaan vierestä että kyllä se otti ?) ? Voi olla pikkasen hankalaa kun aikaa on kulunut. Paree olisi keskittyä tulevaisuuden parantamiseen.

----------


## pulmark

> Muuten, joko on Trekien hinnat alkaneet laskea?



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Limited-Edit...item27c595089b

Kannattaa testata, tarjoat vaikka tonnin... tiedä vaikka myyjä panikoi :-)

----------


## buhvalo

> Kai se on USASA/WADA:lla todistustaakka eika LA:n ilmoitus asiaa muuta miksikään ? Jos nuo voitot otetaan pois aineiden käytön vuoksi niin miten varmistetaan että voitto menee oikealle kuskille (siis sellaiselle jonka näytteet ovat 100% puhtaat eikä kukaan tule todistamaan vierestä että kyllä se otti ?) ? Voi olla pikkasen hankalaa kun aikaa on kulunut. Paree olisi keskittyä tulevaisuuden parantamiseen.



Tuotahan ei taas todista mitenkään muuten kuin tutkimalla ne mahdolliset näytteet, ja siihenhän taas ei ryhdy mikään taho.  :Hymy:  Ei saadaa "tutkitusti" puhtaat voittajat.

----------


## vetooo

> Tuotahan ei taas todista mitenkään muuten kuin tutkimalla ne mahdolliset näytteet, ja siihenhän taas ei ryhdy mikään taho.  Ei saadaa "tutkitusti" puhtaat voittajat.



Ainoa järkevä ratkaisu Tourin voittajien listaan: 1999 tyhjä, 2000 tyhjä, 2001 tyhjä, 2002 tyhjä, 2003 tyhjä, 2004 tyhjä, 2005 tyhjä.

----------


## Soolo

Todistajat ratkaisevassa roolissa.
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/25/sp...r=1&ref=sports

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> Ainoa järkevä ratkaisu Tourin voittajien listaan: 1999 tyhjä, 2000 tyhjä, 2001 tyhjä, 2002 tyhjä, 2003 tyhjä, 2004 tyhjä, 2005 tyhjä.



+1 tälle.

----------


## jjyrki

Tämän päivän Helsingin Sanomista:

*1999* Armstrong voittaa ensimmäisen Tourinsa. Toiseksi polkee Svitsin Alex Zülle ja kolmanneksi Espanjan Fernando Escartín. Zülle on myöntänyt käyttäneensä aiempina vuosina kiellettyjä aineita.

*2000* Armstrong kukistaa Saksan Jan Ullrichin yli kuudella minuutilla. Joseba Beloki on kolmas. Ullrich käryää huumeista 2002, ja 2012 CAS vie häneltä vuoden 2005 kolmossijan dopingin vuoksi.

*2001* Kärkikolmikko on sama kuin edellisvuotena: Armstrong, Ullrich ja Beloki.
Myös  espanjalaisen Belokin nimi liitetään Operaatio Puertoon  2006, mutta hänen maineensa puhdistetaan myöhemmin. 

*2002* Uran neljäs Tour-voitto tulee yli seitsemän minuutin erolla Belokiin. Liettuan Raimondas Rumšas on kolmas. Liettualaisen vaimon autosta löytyy dopingaineita. Seuraavana vuonna Rumšas kärähtää eposta.


*2003* Armstrong on ahtaalla, mutta kukistaa Ullrichin runsaalla minuulilla. Kazakstanin Aleksandr Vinokurov on kolmas. Vinokurov kärähtää vuoden 2007 Tourissa dopingista ja joutuu kilpailukieltoon.

*2004* Saksan Andreas Klöden on toinen ja Italian Ivan Basso  kolmas. Armstrong voittaa yli kuuden minuutin erolla. Basso  liitetään myöhemmin Operaatio Puertoon, ja hän saa kahden  vuoden kilpailukiellon.

*2005*  Armstrong juhlii seitsemättä kertaa Tourissa. Basso on toinen  ja Ullrich kolmas. Ullrich menettää myöhemmin sijansa  dopingin vuoksi. Basso ei pääse seuraavan vuoden Touriin  Operaatio Puerton vuoksi.

just joo ja kolkkoa naurua.
Loppujen lopuksi tuntuu olevan aika lailla sattumanvaraista kuka jää kiinni.

----------


## vetooo

> +1 tälle.



Kaikki muut vaihtoehdot ovat niin huonoja, että Tourin voittajien listalla on käytettävä pyyhekumia vuosien 1999-2005 kohdalla. Ranskan ympäriajon järjestäjä ASO yritti poistaa vuoden 1996 Tourin voittajan Bjarne Riisin nimen kunniataulukosta, kun tanskalainen tunnusti käyttäneensä kaikkia mahdollisia kiellettyjä aineita vuosina 1993-1998. ASO ei saanut tahtoaan läpi, sillä WADA:n 8 vuoden vanhenemissääntö esti Riisin nimen yliviivaamisen listalta. Riis myönsi dopingin toukokuussa 2007. ASO kertoi Riiisille, että hän on ei-toivottu henkilö saman vuoden Ranskan ympäriajossa. Riisiä ei nähty CSC:n talliautossa Tourissa. Muistaakseni mies osallistui patonkikierrokseen "tavallisena katsojana", eli Mr. 60 % ei ollut suoranaisesti tekemisissä joukkueensa kanssa koko kisan aikana.

----------


## Pekka L

Kasasta paskaa osoitetaan yhtä pökälettä: "sinä haiset".

Ammattipyöräily ei ole kiinnostanut koskaan, Lance on täysin yhdentekevä mulle.
Noin selvyyden vuoksi.

----------


## Teppo

Toi voittojen vieminen on yhtä tyhjän kanssa. Se on ihan sama onko  siellä voittajan kohdalla tyhjää, nostetaanko toiseksi tullut  voittajaksi, nostetaanko eka satsittamaton (siis ei kiinni jäänyt)  voittajaksi vai annetaanko Lancen nimen olla siellä kuten nytkin. Kaikki  tietävät kuka ne Tourit voitti eikä se tieto katoa minnekään, ei  etenkään tässä tapauksessa. Palkintorahojen palautus lienee myös yhdentekevää Lancen kannalta. Entiset joukkuetoverit tosin eivät varmaan kaiva kuvetta mielellään vaikka satsittajiahan hekin kuitenkin olivat.

----------


## Jake_Kona

Ennustus:
Jos nyt lancen kunnia ja voitot viedään tulee vielä päivä jolloin ne palautetaan ja lokamaakarit pistetään hyllylle. :Cool:

----------


## vetooo

Onkohan tässä ranskalaista värikynää tai jotain sen suuntaista. Ihan mielenkiintoista settiä AFLD:ltä.

*Report: Armstrong warned before all doping controls*

_American said to have been given time "to cover his tracks"_

Lance Armstrong was "warned before all planned doping controls" an adviser to the French anti-doping agency AFLD has said. Michel Rieu, scientific adviser to AFLD, said this was only one of the methods the American used to escape detection of his doping.

"The inspectors encountered many difficulties in making unannounced checks. Armstrong was always informed in advance, so he still had twenty minutes to cover his tracks. He could thin his blood or replace his urine. He used the EPO only in small quantities, so it was no longer there to detect. We were powerless against this way of working", Rieu told the Le Monde newspaper.

He also claimed that Armstrong used a large network to help him with his doping, and his avoidance of positive doping controls. "Armstrong let himself  be surrounded by many physiologists. Also in the logistics field, everything was possible. The rumor was that his private jet was flying blood in from the United States."

]Report: Armstrong Warned Before All Doping Controls | Cyclingnews.com

----------


## Rommeli

Noista voittojen pyyhkimisistä sen verran, ettei tuo seitsemän Tourin "mitätöiminenkään" mikään kovin reilu ratkaisu olisi. Samaan syssyyn voisi huoletta pyyhkiä tilastoja puhtaaksi vielä kymmeniä vuosia niistä taaksepäin ja melkeinpä myös niistä eteenpäin.

En jaksa ymmärtää, miksi noita urheilijoita edes vaivaudutaan testaamaan, kunnei testien tuloksilla ole loppujen lopuksi mitään merkitystä.

----------


## 2,5i V6

Ensin jyrähti Donner ja sitten Indurain  :Leveä hymy: 

http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/Indurain+Ar...a1305595358455

----------


## vetooo

UCI pelaa aika kovilla panoksila, mikäli se jättää vahvistamatta USADA:n Armstrongille antaman elinikäisen kilpailukiellon. Siinä käy niin, että KOK pudottaa pyöräilyn  olympialajien joukosta.

----------


## DzeiDzei

Onko muuten kellään tietoa, että jos(kun) Lancelta voitot pyyhitään pois niin onko kaveri saamassa samalla mitään taloudellisia sanktioita? Joutuuko maksamaan voittorahoja takaisin tai muuta vastaavaa?

----------


## juhoo

> Noista voittojen pyyhkimisistä sen verran, ettei tuo seitsemän Tourin "mitätöiminenkään" mikään kovin reilu ratkaisu olisi. Samaan syssyyn voisi huoletta pyyhkiä tilastoja puhtaaksi vielä kymmeniä vuosia niistä taaksepäin ja melkeinpä myös niistä eteenpäin.



Tuota mustapekkakuvaa tutkimalla en pysty näkemään mitään muuta vaihtoehtoa. "Voittaja" olisi se, jonka tekemisten penkomiseen ei enää jaksettaisi käyttää voimavaroja.

----------


## vetooo

> Onko muuten kellään tietoa, että jos(kun) Lancelta voitot pyyhitään pois niin onko kaveri saamassa samalla mitään taloudellisia sanktioita? Joutuuko maksamaan voittorahoja takaisin tai muuta vastaavaa?



Suoraan USADA:n päätöksestä. Koko teksti on luettavissa ao. linkistä.





> In addition to the lifetime ban, Mr. Armstrong will be disqualified from any and all competitive results obtained on and subsequent to August 1, 1998, including forfeiture of any medals, titles, winnings, finishes, points and *prizes*.



Lance Armstrong Receives Lifetime Ban And Disqualification Of Competitive Results For Doping Violations Stemming From His Involvement In The United States Postal Service Pro-Cycling Team Doping Conspiracy | Usada.org

Mielenkiintoista nähdä, miten voittorahojen perinnässä menetellään. Ammattipyöräilyssä voittorahat jaetaan perinteisesti koko joukkueen kesken (sis. ajajat ja henkilökunta). Tour de Francen voittaja kuitaa nykyisin 450 000 eurioa.

----------


## MV

> Tuota mustapekkakuvaa tutkimalla en pysty näkemään mitään muuta vaihtoehtoa. "Voittaja" olisi se, jonka tekemisten penkomiseen ei enää jaksettaisi käyttää voimavaroja.



Ellen väärin muista, noina vuosina joka päivä testattiin 3(?) parasta etapilta ja satunnaiset kolme. Jossain vaiheessa saatettiin testata isompikin joukko esim välipäivinä tai ihan aluksi. Luulen kuitenkin että varsinkin viime vuosituhannen Toureilta löytyy top10:stä kuskeja joita ei testattu ollenkaan. 

Jotenkin tulosten muuttaminen kovin paljon _ex post facto_ tuntuu vähän typerältä. Pitäisikö ottaa mallia futiksesta, missä viheltämätön paitsio ei ole paitsio, eikä maalissa käynyt pallo maali ellei tuomari sitä nähnyt? Sanktiot voisi sitten antaa jälkikäteen. Tarpeeksi kovina.

----------


## jvp

> Mielenkiintoista nähdä, miten voittorahojen perinnässä menetellään. Ammattipyöräilyssä voittorahat jaetaan perinteisesti koko joukkueen kesken (sis. ajajat ja henkilökunta). Tour de Francen voittaja kuitaa nykyisin 450 000 eurioa.



Ei kai tämän pitäisi vaikuttaa voittorahojen palautukseen mitenkään. Perijän kannaltahan luulisi olevan ihan sama vaikka voittaja olisi jakanut rahat puliukoille.

----------


## eddymerckx

Minkä takia - ammattilaispyöräily edes on Olympialaisissa? Ei se ennenkään ollut. Ihan hyvin U23 vois olla ainoastaan siellä. 
Cycling Newsin artikkelissa kerrotaan myös että Wigginsin ja Froomen watit herättää epäilyksiä. Wiggolla kuulemma oli yli 8 w/ kg aika-ajossa. Joo se laihdutti jne. 
Doping testaajat vois mennä ilman ennakkoilmoitusta testata NHL pelaajia ja SM liigan pelaajia harjoituskaudella.
nostihan se Saku Koivukin painoa alle vuodessa 8 kiloa - oliko se pelkkää läskiä vai nestettä.
Jyväskylässä on tutkittu aikoinaan että 2-3 kiloa vuodessa puhdasta lihasmassa on maximi. Ehkä noi hampurilaiset antaa sitä massaa.
Hei haloo, herätkää. Aina pärjää kaikkialla jotenkin käytämättä mutta ei 50 joukkoon kuin joskus

----------


## vetooo

> Cycling Newsin artikkelissa kerrotaan myös että Wigginsin ja Froomen watit herättää epäilyksiä. Wiggolla kuulemma oli yli 8 w/ kg aika-ajossa. Joo se laihdutti jne.



8 W/kg -keskitehon saavuttaminen normaalin mittaisessa ITT:ssä on mahdotonta - jopa dopingilla. Kyseessä on varmaan prologi, johon tarvitaan reilun 5 minuutin suoritus.

Pantanin ennätysaika (36.50) Alpe d'Huezilla on irronnut vähän yli 7 W/kg:n keskiteholla. Pantani painoi  n. 57 kg - reilusti yli 10 kg vähemmän kuin nyky-Wiggins.

----------


## scf_

> Oon seurannut vain ns. taviksen näkökulmasta, ja kyllähän se niin on jos ei ole jäänyt kiinni dopingtestissä niin ei ole...ei nämä kuitenkaan mitään murhia ole joita pitää tutkia ja joissa mahdollinen rikos ei vanhene.
> Ihan ihme juttu mitätöidä jotain 1998 vuodesta lähteien tuloksia, ei ne voi varmoja olla, ei mitenkään. Mitä näitä ikinvanhoja juttuja..totuus on kuitenkin että Lance on lahjakas, ja on harjoitellut valtavasti sekä tehnyt valtavan elämäntyön - joka nyt pyyhitään pois? Kuka tästä saa jotain hianoo? 
> Uskon että epäilijöitä on ollu alusta asti -  (kun muakin epäiltiin niin varmana näitä "hieman" kovempia ja menestyneempiäkin... )ja kun ihan tavallinen ihminenkin väsyy siihen että joutuu "taistelemaan" jotain instanssia ( esim. potilasvakuutus, kela, sossu) vastaan vuosia, niin siihen vaan väsyy. Antaa olla. Unohtakaa koko juttu. Lancella varmaan on huippu-juristit käytössää ja näin, mutta silti.
> 
> En ole koskaan ollut erityisesti Lance-fani, mutta 2000-vuoden tempoon  ja tempoihin tuli inspiraatio juuri Lancelta; katselin kun Lance pyörittää, ja sitten miten  (mikä on etunimi!! Jan?))Ullrich tempoo, jäi mieleen että tollee singeriä pitää temmota kuten Lance. Varmaan on esimerkkinä ollut muillekin. 
> 
> Epärerilua. Ihmisen pitäisi olla syytön kunnes toisin todistetaan, ja todistetaan kunnolla eikä mitään ehkä, todennäköisesti. 
> Voimia Lancelle!



On se "hauskaa" kun murha ja doping rinnastetaan toisiinsa. Hauskaa kylläkin on käytetty sana 'mahdollinen'. 50/50 Lance douppas tai sitten ei. Koska se on mahdollista, sitä ei pidä tutkia tai ainakin jättää jo mies rauhaan, onhan hän niin hienon elämäntyön tehnyt. Lisäksi, "jos ei ole jäänyt kiinni dopingtestissä niin ei ole..." Et(te) voi olla näin sinisilmäisiä. Milloin testit ovat olleet aineiden kehittäjiä ja käyttäjiä edellä? Eivät koskaan. Kun testi on puhdas sen valmistuessa mitään ei koskaan ole käytetty, näyttää tulevat ja tarkemmat testit mitä tahansa, on naiviudessaan säälittävän naurettava. Saman tien voidaan luopua testauksesta kokonaan. Dopingrike, -rikkomus, -rikos on paljon muutakin kuin positiivinen testitulos.

Lahjakkuus, harjoittelu ja elämäntyö (viittaat syöpäsäätiöön?) kaikista vähiten liittyy tähän asiaan, tai kaikista eniten riippuen katsooko säätiön menestyksen saaneen potkua TdF voitoista. Ainakin henk.koht. tuntisin itseäni kusetetun jos voittoja on käytetty saatiön varojen keruuseen. Olkoon lahjakkuus (kuka ammattipyöräilijä ei ole?) jne. kuinka totta tahansa, mikään em. ei sulje pois aineiden käyttöä tmv. tai vähennä epäilyä, syyllisyyttä jne., syytöksiä, jota vastaan Lance itse on vapaaehtoisesti luopunut puolustautumasta. Elämäntyö pyyhitään pois? Ei vaan vilpillä saadut saavutukset j Ja huijari samalla, niitä on ihan tarpeeksi muutenkin, ei tarvita yhtään enempää leikkimään massojen intohimoilla mikä tämän tason urheiluun liittyy. Onko se noin vaikea erottaa nämä kaksi asiaa? Jos X seuraa Y niin se on taas eri asia. Surkea esimerkki: paljastuu huijarilääkäri, joka on 10 vuotta tehnyt hienoa työtä potilaiden hyväksi, saattaa hänellä olla oma alan firmakin, oletko valmis työskentelemään kusettajan kollegana ja pitämään häntä vertaisenasi ja hyväksyt hänen työskentelyn jatkossakin potilaiden parissa? Ikivanhoja juttuja, mitä niistä, ei pidä rangaista.

Turha rinnastaa myöskään ammattiurheilijaa ja sossun asiakasta, lähtökohdat puolustaa itseään on kuin yö ja päivä. Huippujuristit käytössä ja silti väsyy, hohhoijakkaa. Moni tavis puolestaan katsoo homman loppuun asti esim. potilasvakuutuksissa ja häviää kaikki säästönsä, talonsa yms. terveytensä lisäksi. Mitä Lance pahimmillaan voi hävitä?

Olisit rinnastanut ennemmin talousrikokset ja dopingin, molemmissa saadaan vilpillä taloudellista hyötyä ja silti vain dopingin avulla saadusta hyödystä voisi rauhassa päästä pälkähästä jos/kun jälkikäteen paljastuu vilppiä? Ei oikein istu järkeen, varsinkin kun urheilussa asia koskettaa tavalla tai toisella niin paljon suurempaa joukkoa (ei välttämättä taloudellisesti tietenkään).

Epäreilua? Lance valitsi mainitsemasi "epäreilun" tien luovuttamalla eli ei käyttänyt kaikkia mahdollisia instansseja puolustautuakseen syytöksiltä.

----------


## sianluca

Vakavinta  minusta koko jutussa koskien Armstrongia on se, että koko kilpailusysteemin luotettavuus kyseenalaistuu. Ei ole kyse enää yksittäisistä voitoista, vaan järjestelmän luotettavuudesta, miten sääntöjä noudatetaan ja valvotaan. Samat epäilykset koskevat kilpaurheilua laajemminkin.

----------


## sianluca

http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/Dopingtesta..._iHSisboksi630

----------


## jvp

Argumentti "jos ei ole antanut positiivista d-näytettä == ei ole käyttänyt" ei kyllä päde yhtään. Kuten jo edellä mainittu, testaus on jatkuvaa kilpajuoksua aineiden ja käyttäjin perässä. Voihan sitä tehtailla rikoksia koko elämänsä jäämättä ikinä niistä kiinni tai saamatta tuomiota yhtään mistään. Useat myöntäneet, mutta eivät kärähtäneet, ovat tästä kyllä niin vahva konkretia, että ihme kun Lance on käyttänyt tätä puolustuksensa pääargumenttina.

Eniten tapauksessa kyllä ihmetyttää miksi Lance 'luovutti' myöntämättä mitään kun 1) Bryneel et al. menevät välimieskäsittelyyn, jossa osa USADA:n todistusaineistosta Lancea vastaan tulee kuitenkin julki, 2) ei Lancelta kuitenkaan resurssit (lakimiehet + rahat) taistelun jatkamiseksi lopu. Noh, enkä tämä olikin vain 'luovutus', eikä Luovutus.

Erikoista on myös Lancen nillitys siitä hänen entisen kilpakumppanit ovat saaneet 'sweetheard deals'eja Lancea vastaan todistamisesta (1/2 v kilpailukielto talvella). Mitäs sitten, ei kai se vähennä yhtään Lancen väitettyjä tekosia? Noh, Lanceha  väittikin näitä katkeroituneiksi ex-tiimikavereiksi ja huijareiksi, jotka hakevat omaa etua.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> Minkä takia - ammattilaispyöräily edes on Olympialaisissa? Ei se ennenkään ollut. Ihan hyvin U23 vois olla ainoastaan siellä. 
> Cycling Newsin artikkelissa kerrotaan myös että Wigginsin ja Froomen watit herättää epäilyksiä. Wiggolla kuulemma oli yli 8 w/ kg aika-ajossa. Joo se laihdutti jne.



Wiggon tehot Lontoon aika-ajossa oli 6,96w/kg, Martinilla 6,14 ja Froomella 6,49. Martinin parempi aerodynamiikka teki siis eron.

----------


## Rommeli

Jos tuo ranskalaisten "tieto" pitää paikkansa, olisi WADAlla "hieman" tärkeämpääkin tekemistä, kuin vainota yhtä pyöräilijää. Eikös tuo dopingtestaus ole kuitenkin antidoping-järjestöjen tehtävä, eikä suinkaan pyöräilyliittojen hommia? Sama koskee tuota väitettyä Sveitsin ympäriajon käryä. Eli aika paljon tulee tämä USADAn ajojahti ajamaan paskaa niin sanotusti omaankin pesään...

----------


## Rommeli

> Erikoista on myös Lancen nillitys siitä hänen entisen kilpakumppanit ovat saaneet 'sweetheard deals'eja Lancea vastaan todistamisesta (1/2 v kilpailukielto talvella). Mitäs sitten, ei kai se vähennä yhtään Lancen väitettyjä tekosia? Noh, Lanceha  väittikin näitä katkeroituneiksi ex-tiimikavereiksi ja huijareiksi, jotka hakevat omaa etua.



Niin no onhan tuo normaalin oikeustajun vastaista, että samoista rikoksista saa joko elinikäisen bannan ja menettää kaikki saavutuksensa tai vaihtoehtoisesti tuo nimellinen aivan naurettava kilpailukielto. Ai niin mutta seitsenkertainen voittajahan on itse ilmestyskirjan peto, jota on syytäkin vainota...

----------


## juhoo

> Wiggon tehot Lontoon aika-ajossa oli 6,96w/kg, Martinilla 6,14 ja Froomella 6,49. Martinin parempi aerodynamiikka teki siis eron.



[OT]
Tasamaalla painon merkitys nopeuteen on hyvin pieni. Absoluuttiset watit (painot wikipediasta) BW 480, Martin 461, Froome 448 kertovat, että aerodynaamisesti aika linjassa kaverit.
[/OT]

----------


## OJ

> Niin no onhan tuo normaalin oikeustajun vastaista, että samoista rikoksista saa joko elinikäisen bannan ja menettää kaikki saavutuksensa tai vaihtoehtoisesti tuo nimellinen aivan naurettava kilpailukielto. Ai niin mutta seitsenkertainen voittajahan on itse ilmestyskirjan peto, jota on syytäkin vainota...



Eikai niitä väitettyjä todistajia ja Lancea samoista rikkeistä syytetä?

----------


## OJ

> Wiggon tehot Lontoon aika-ajossa oli 6,96w/kg, Martinilla 6,14 ja Froomella 6,49. Martinin parempi aerodynamiikka teki siis eron.



Puhtaat kuskit vetää samoilla tehoilla kuin 10-vuoden takaiset EPO-hirviöt.

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Hyvä Lasse! Oikea asenne!
"Kenenkään ei tarvitse itkeä vuokseni. Selviän mainiosti. Minulla on  viisi mahtavaa lasta ja ihana nainen. Ulkopuolinen meteli ei vaikuta  perustaani".

Lasse on tehnyt tietoisia riskejä ja varmasti tietää niiden seuraukset.
Joskus oikea ja väärä on helppo erottaa toisistaan.
Tässä tapauksessa oikeaa ja väärä on siellä sun täällä.
On vaikea antaa mustavalkoista lausuntoa.

Se on selvä että tietynnäköistä puhdistusta tarvitaan. "Dopingringin" toimintavat olisi kyllä mielenkiintoista luettavaa.

----------


## Rommeli

> Eikai niitä väitettyjä todistajia ja Lancea samoista rikkeistä syytetä?



Ei kai kirjaimellisesti syytetä, mutta voidaan vain arvailla miksi heillä olisi niin raskaita todisteita Lancea vastaan, jolleivät itse olisi olleet ihan samassa veneessä. Voisin kuvitella, ettei noihin piireihin ulkopuolisia päästetä ollenkaan mukaan... Elleivät sitten keksi satuja omasta päästään.

Yhtä kaikki, WADAlla on oikeasti paljon töitä ihan oman pesänsä putsaamisessa.





> Puhtaat kuskit vetää samoilla tehoilla kuin 10-vuoden takaiset EPO-hirviöt.



Sarkasmitutkani alkoi hälytellä, mutta jatketaan nyt kuitenkin.

 And it makes me wonder... Tokihan ainoastaan ne vanhat polkijat olivat niitä EPO-hirviöitä ja uusi polvi näiden Contadorien, Froomien ja Wigginsien toimesta vetää puhtaasti luomuna. Sitten heräsin ja päästin kissan ulos...

----------


## Munamankeli

Kaikki viime aikoina sanottu ja todettu on mielenkiintoista, mutta mikään päätös tai lopputulema ei poista sitä tosiasiaa, että Lance voitti maailman kovimman pyöräkisan 7 kertaa peräkkäin. Tuloksia voi jälkikäteen koettaa mitätöidä ja spekuloida, mutta saavutusta ei voi takautuvasti poistaa eikä kisaa käydä uudestaan. Ei, en ole Lancen fani mutta arvostan äijän saavutuksia; aivan samoin kuin arvostan, ehkä enemmänkin, Marco Pantanin vetoja.

----------


## jvp

> Niin no onhan tuo normaalin oikeustajun vastaista, että samoista rikoksista saa joko elinikäisen bannan ja menettää kaikki saavutuksensa tai vaihtoehtoisesti tuo nimellinen aivan naurettava kilpailukielto. Ai niin mutta seitsenkertainen voittajahan on itse ilmestyskirjan peto, jota on syytäkin vainota...



Niin no lähinnä tarkoitin sitä että ei kai se Lancen väitettyjä väärintekoja *vähennä* vaikka todisteet olisi saatu ilmiannon kautta. Mielestäni en ottanut kantaa kenenkään rangaistuksen kohtuuttomuuteen / naurettavuuteen. Että miksi Lance ottaa asia esiin, paitsi tietysti jos tarkoituksena on kyseenalaistaa ilmiantajien uskottavuus.

----------


## Rommeli

> Niin no lähinnä tarkoitin sitä että ei kai se Lancen väitettyjä väärintekoja *vähennä* vaikka todisteet olisi saatu ilmiannon kautta. Mielestäni en ottanut kantaa kenenkään rangaistuksen kohtuuttomuuteen / naurettavuuteen. Että miksi Lance ottaa asia esiin, paitsi tietysti jos tarkoituksena on kyseenalaistaa ilmiantajien uskottavuus.



Ei se ilmiannon kautta tullut tieto toki tekojen vääryyttä vähennä, mutta olen edelleen sitä mieltä, että miehet jotka tietävät lähteä syyttelemään toisia ties mistä salaliitoista, ovat väkisinkin itse mukana hommassa muutoinkin kuin väin peruskäyttäjinä. Jos Lance olisi moinen ilmestyskirjan peto mitä joka puolella maalaillaan, olisi hän pitänyt asiat omana tietonaan ja jättänyt kaikenmaailman sivuosahenkilöt pois sisäpiiristä.

Edellä kirjoitettu on pelkkää jossittelua kaikilta osin.

Edit. Eli kaikki jotka asiasta jotakin tietävät ja todistelevat, ovat mielestäni automaattisesti samassa veneessä. Siinä valossa on todellakin outoa, että yksi tuomitaan elinikäiseen bannaan ja yritetään vielä taannehtivastikin viedä suurten otsikoiden saattelemana suuret saavutukset, kun nämä tietolähteet selviävät aivan naurettavalla tuomiolla.

----------


## asb

Eri rikkeistä eri rangaistukset... Vaikea konsepti?

----------


## asb

Lancea syytetään _muun muassa_ dopingaineiden salakaupasta, josta minimirangaistus on 4 vuotta ja maksimi elinikäinen.

----------


## Aakoo

Tässä yksinkertaisen ihmisen mielipide asiaan:
Mä en jotenkin ymmärrä tätä Lancen juttua, olenkohan ymmärtänyt jotain väärin? Kaveri ei ole koskaan antanut positiivista näytettä, joten millä tässä todetaan että on syyllistynyt dopingrikokseen? Katkerien tiimikavereiden puheiden perusteella? Joku tuossa vertasikin, että kyllä tarpeeksi todistajanlausuntoja vastaa ns. "savuavaa asetta", mutta ei kait ketään murhastakaan tuomita ilman kalmoa vaikka muut väittäisi mitä? Ainoat mainitut "kovat" todisteet on vuosilta 2009-2010, miten näillä voidaan mieheltä viedä tittelit vuodesta 1998 lähtien? Lätkäistään saman tien elinikäinen kilpailukielto, kun muut selviävät jollakin kahden vuoden bannilla. 

En ymmärrä yhteen ihmiseen kohdistettua ajojahtia viranomaisten toimesta, varsinkin kun samoja toimenpiteitä ei kohdisteta muihin saman aikakauden sankareihin. Silloin kun viranomaiset alkavat venyttämään omia sääntöjään yksittäisten ihmisten jahtaamiseksi (mm. tuo 8 vuoden vanhenemissääntö), niin minulla kyllä hälytyskellot alkavat pirisemään. Keksitään jotain salaliittoja yms. Yksittäinen ihminen voi kyllä huijata järjestelmää, mutta järjestelmän tulee pelata sääntöjen mukaan. Kaksi väärää ei tee oikeata. 

Käyttikö Lance aineita ollessaan huipulla? No aivan varmasti, ja niin käyttivät kaikki muutkin. Näköjään jotkut luulelevat, että Lancen douppaus oli jotenkin joltakin muulta pois: ei se pyörä itsekseen EPOllakaan kulje, noihin saavutuksiin vaaditaan poikkeuksellista lahjakkuutta ja kovaa työtä. Kaikki siellä oli samassa tilanteessa, ei varmaan ollut yhtään puhdasta kuskia top 20 sijoituksilla, kaikilla ei vaan kyvyt riittäneet voittoihin asti. Nyt samat jätkät käräyttävät mestaria, kun ei omat kyvyt riittäneet yhtä pitkälle. Ja amerikkalaiseen tyyliin selviävät itse ilman rangaistusta. Ja niin käyttävät huiput aineita edelleen, ei huippu-urheilu tule koskaan puhdistumaan dopingista. Kaivellaanko SKY-tallin tekemisiä joskus vuonna 2020 jonkun apukuskin ilmiannon perusteella? Ketä se hyödyttää?

Kaveri toimi pelin hengen mukaisesti, teki sen mitä työnantaja ja sponsorit häneltä vaativat, bisnes pyöri ja kansa hurrasi. Pitäisikö sponssirahat vaatia Lancelta takaisin? No ei, ne rahat on jo tienattu monessa portaassa eli sponssit on siinä hetkessä saaneet sen mistä ovat maksaneetkin.

Nyt syytteiden mukaan kaveri on suurinpiirtein vastuussa koko pyöräilyskenen douppaamisesta vuosikymmenen ajalta. Missä on lajiliiton, tallien, sponsorien yms. vastuu, kun yhtä urheilijaa jahdataan? Turha jonkun virkailijan nyt nillittää, että on lennätetty verta valtameren yli testejä varten vuosikymmen sitten, kun asiaan olisi pitänyt puuttua silloin kun se oli ajankohtaista. Rikoksetkin vanhenee, ei tässä kuitenkaan mistään urheilua vakavammasta ole kyse.

----------


## Oikku

> Tässä yksinkertaisen ihmisen mielipide asiaan:
> Mä en jotenkin ymmärrä tätä Lancen juttua, olenkohan ymmärtänyt jotain väärin? Kaveri ei ole koskaan antanut positiivista näytettä, joten millä tässä todetaan että on syyllistynyt dopingrikokseen? Katkerien tiimikavereiden puheiden perusteella? Joku tuossa vertasikin, että kyllä tarpeeksi todistajanlausuntoja vastaa ns. "savuavaa asetta", mutta ei kait ketään murhastakaan tuomita ilman kalmoa vaikka muut väittäisi mitä? Ainoat mainitut "kovat" todisteet on vuosilta 2009-2010, miten näillä voidaan mieheltä viedä tittelit vuodesta 1998 lähtien? Lätkäistään saman tien elinikäinen kilpailukielto, kun muut selviävät jollakin kahden vuoden bannilla.



Kokonaisuudessaan hyvä kirjoitus. Minua tässä hämärtää eniten se, millä perusteilla dopingtuomioita voidaan antaa, ja millä keinoilla dopingtaistelua voidaan käydä. Nykyinen tilanne tekee urheilijan aseman äärettömän ahtaaksi. Siksi mielestäni antidopingtoiminnan tulee olla niin vahvaa ja urheilijan aseman niin yksiselitteinen, että testaaminen on riittävä keino d:n käytön estämiseksi ja vilunkiveikkojen narauttamiseksi.K

un olet sitoutunut olemaan saavutettuna ympäri vuoden joka paikasta ja ilmoittamaan, missä milloinkin oleilet, ja olet valmis milloin tahansa kusemaan purkkiin ja antamaan verikokeen, sen pitää riittää. Sitten kun annat puhtaan näytteen, pulinat pois ja kilpailemaan.

Kaikki muu on antidopingtoiminnan heikkoutta ja siitä ei saa eikä voi vierittää vastuuta ja seurauksia urheilijalle, jota varten tämän koko systeemin pitäisi olla olemassa.

----------


## asb

> Tässä yksinkertaisen ihmisen mielipide asiaan:
> Mä en jotenkin ymmärrä tätä Lancen juttua, olenkohan ymmärtänyt jotain väärin? Kaveri ei ole koskaan antanut positiivista näytettä, joten millä tässä todetaan että on syyllistynyt dopingrikokseen?



ET JUMALAUTA OLE TOSISSASI!

Montako kertaa tälläkin sivulla on jo sanottu, että positiivinen testi ei ole ainoa tapa saada douppaaja nalkkiin?
Montako kertaa tälläkin sivulla on jo sanottu, että testit eivät löydä kaikkia aineita?
Montako kertaa tälläkin sivulla on jo sanottu, että EPO:a käytettiin vuosia ennen, kuin sille saatiin testi?
Kerro vielä, jumalauta, mikä on se verestä tai kusesta otettu testi, jolla saadaan kiinni doping-aineiden salakuljettaja?

Lance on jankannut tuota "ei positiivista testiä"-mantraa niin kauan, että siitä on tullut totuus kaikkien idioottien keskuudessa.

----------


## asb

> Siksi mielestäni antidopingtoiminnan tulee olla niin vahvaa ja urheilijan aseman niin yksiselitteinen, että testaaminen on riittävä keino d:n käytön estämiseksi ja vilunkiveikkojen narauttamiseksi.



Eli douppaaminen on "ihan jees," kun käytetään aineita, joille ei ole vielä testiä?

----------


## ponu

Vaikuttaa vakavalta tuohulta kun pitää alkaa huutamaan foorumissa.
Nyt voita väliin ja hengittäkää syvään.

----------


## asb

Joo, ei pitäis.

Mut voisko nyt edes joku Lancen armeijan sotilas vastata noihin kysymyksiin? Aina tulee hetkeksi hiljaista, kun niitä joku esittää ja siten jatkuu tuo ikuinen "ei positiivista testiä"-mantran hokeminen.

----------


## pirtti

> Lance on jankannut tuota "ei positiivista testiä"-mantraa niin kauan, että siitä on tullut totuus kaikkien idioottien keskuudessa.



Lupasin kai olla jo hiljaa. Mutta totean nyt vielä tähänkin, että edes tuo ei itseasiassa kestä tarkempaa tarkastelua  :Hymy: 

 Lasse antoi positiivisen näytteen 99. Tämä on fakta. Näytteen annon (vai jopa analysoinnin?) jälkeen ilmestyi "TUE" (Therapeutic Use Exemption) lappu, joten säästyi tuomiolta, joskin sääntöjen mukaan se TUE olisi kyllä pitänyt esittää etukäteen. Lisäksi on väitettyjä muita positiivisiä, mutta niistä ei ole vastaava faktaa. 

Jos 2020 tulisi ilmi jotain syytä tonkia SKYn 2012 suorituksia/tekoja, olisi se mielestäni oikein. Näillä retrospektiivisillä tutkimuksilla ja tuomioilla on myös se merkitys että ne ovat pelote. Jos ainut pelote on antaa positiivinen testi nyt, se ei välttämättä riitä. 

Ja Lassen / US Postalin tekoset, jos siitä USADA syytekirjelmästä edes puolet on sinne päin totta, aivan omaa luokkaansa törkeydessä. Festina jää kakkoseksi. Joten tässä on kyse vähän isommasta asiasta kuin siitä että vetikö Lasse ja saiko se sillä vähän etua muita vastaan, joista suuri osa veti myös (joskaan ei välttämättä yhtä ammattimaisesti ja paljon). 

Tässä vielä päivän valittu Lasse-keissi linkki: 
http://www.washingtonpost.com/sports/othersports/longtime-witness-against-lance-armstrong-finally-vindicated/2012/08/25/804ed02c-ef07-11e1-b829-786e028dccb3_story.html

----------


## Merckx

> ET JUMALAUTA OLE TOSISSASI!
> 
> Montako kertaa tälläkin sivulla on jo sanottu, että positiivinen testi ei ole ainoa tapa saada douppaaja nalkkiin?
> Montako kertaa tälläkin sivulla on jo sanottu, että testit eivät löydä kaikkia aineita?
> Montako kertaa tälläkin sivulla on jo sanottu, että EPO:a käytettiin vuosia ennen, kuin sille saatiin testi?
> Kerro vielä, jumalauta, mikä on se verestä tai kusesta otettu testi, jolla saadaan kiinni doping-aineiden salakuljettaja?
> 
> Lance on jankannut tuota "ei positiivista testiä"-mantraa niin kauan, että siitä on tullut totuus kaikkien idioottien keskuudessa.



No voi jumalauta mitä kommentteja! Täähän menee niin sillisalaattisopaksi koko homma. Voitaisiin olettaa tämän perusteella että kaikki pyöräilijät douppaavat tälläkin hetkellä - testejä ei vain ole vielä keksitty. Käyttänyt tai ei - kiinni ei ole jäänyt vaikka kaikki kaverit itkisivät mitä kuorossa. Katse pitäisi kyllä suunnata nykyhetkeen ja tulevaisuuteen. Farssi koko juttu!  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Oikku

> Eli douppaaminen on "ihan jees," kun käytetään aineita, joille ei ole vielä testiä?



Douppaaminen ei ole ikinä jees, mutta on aivan nurinkurista, että vastuun kuvailemastasi antidopingtoiminnan heikkoudesta kantaa urheilija. Jos antidopingvalvojat eivät saa pidettyä testikavalkadiaan ajan tasalla, kantakoon he siitä vastuun.

----------


## Aakoo

Tunnut suhtautuvan asiaan tunteella. Hyvä. Koita seuraavaksi ajatella asioita järjellä.





> ET JUMALAUTA OLE TOSISSASI!
> 
> Montako kertaa tälläkin sivulla on jo sanottu, että positiivinen testi ei ole ainoa tapa saada douppaaja nalkkiin?.



Onneksi maailma ei toimi niin kuin näillä sivuilla on sanottu. Kuitenkin valtaosa douppajista saadaan kiinni testeillä. Jopa Lancen huippuaikoina jäi kavereita kiinni mm. EPO:n käytöstä. Edelleen, kuinka luotettavana voidaan pitää toisen ihmisen todistusta aiheesta? Mistä normitallaaja tietää, mitä siinä ruiskussa sisään menee, vitamiini vai hormoonia, ja voidaanko tästä annettua lausuntoa käyttää pitävänä todisteena? 





> Montako kertaa tälläkin sivulla on jo sanottu, että testit eivät löydä kaikkia aineita?



Miksi niitä testejä sitten järjestetään? Säännöt on kuitenkin selvät: jos selviät testeistä, ja 8 vuoden aikana niistä ei jälkeenpäinkään mitään löydetä, olet puhdas.





> Montako kertaa tälläkin sivulla on jo sanottu, että EPO:a käytettiin vuosia ennen, kuin sille saatiin testi?



Tässä tapauksessa kuitenkin puhutaan ajasta, jolloin kyseistä ainetta on voitu luotettavasti testata elimistöstä, eli ei puhuta 1990-luvun alkupuolesta. Kuitenkaan käry ei käynyt. Onhan joskut sankarit tuolta ajalta myöntäneet käyttönsä (Riis), eikä TdF titteli kuitenkaan mennyt.





> Kerro vielä, jumalauta, mikä on se verestä tai kusesta otettu testi, jolla saadaan kiinni doping-aineiden salakuljettaja?



No enpä kuule tiedä. Millä kusi/veritestillä saadaan kiinni piraattilevyjen tai tupakan salakuljettaja? Olisikohan se oikea keino saada henkilö kiinni salakuljetettu materiaali hallussaan vaikka ihan oikeassa tarkastuksessa, esimerkkinä vaikka Millarin case v.2004? Luulisi että joku muukin, vaikkapa poliisi tai muut ihan oikeat viranomaiset olisivat kiinnostuneet tapauksesta, jos noilla todisteilla voitaisiin salakuljetuksesta oikeudessa tuomita. Rikossyytteistä ei kuitenkaan ole tässä puhuttu?





> Lance on jankannut tuota "ei positiivista testiä"-mantraa niin kauan, että siitä on tullut totuus kaikkien idioottien keskuudessa.



Todistustaakka on kuitenkin tässäkin tapauksessa syyttäjällä, ei syytetyllä. Tuntuu kuitenkin oudolta, että jos toiminta on ollut noinkin järjestelmällistä, niin syytettyjä löytyy vain yksi, muut asianosaiset ovat vain todistajia? No, eipä mulla ole tässä penniäkään kiinni, ihmetyttää vain tämän tapauksen käänteet.

----------


## asb

> Jos antidopingvalvojat eivät saa pidettyä testikavalkadiaan ajan tasalla, kantakoon he siitä vastuun.



Eli on valvojien vastuulla olla ajan tasalla kaikista aineista, joita huijarit salaa kehittelevät?



Ota appelsiini.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Eli on valvojien vastuulla olla ajan tasalla kaikista aineista, joita huijarit salaa kehittelevät?
> 
> 
> 
> Ota appelsiini.



Toki, *Bay Area Laboratory Co-operative* olisi pysynyt kunniallisena urheilijoita auttavana yrityksenä, ellei joku Trevor Graham olisi epärehellisyyttään lähettänyt THG-näytettä.
Siinäkin kärsi moni viaton urheilija menetti mitaleja ja kunniaakin ihan turhan vainon takia, kun Valvova Viranomainen valvoi muita aineita.

----------


## Oppressor

> Todistustaakka on kuitenkin tässäkin tapauksessa syyttäjällä, ei syytetyllä. Tuntuu kuitenkin oudolta, että jos toiminta on ollut noinkin järjestelmällistä, niin syytettyjä löytyy vain yksi, muut asianosaiset ovat vain todistajia?



Et ole sitten lukenut USADAn kirjelmaa 13.6.2012, jolloin case nostettiin esille? 6 syytettyä, joista 3 (vai 4) on ottanut penaltin niskaansa - viimeksi Läänssi. Bruneeli&kumpp haluavat välimiesoikeudessa yrittää todistaa muuta kuin USADA, mutta L halusi mielummin rangaistuksen = ei halua todistusaineistoa julki. Jännä odotella torstaita ja mitä kaikkea USADA silloin pystyy julkistamaan

----------


## asb

> Edelleen, kuinka luotettavana voidaan pitää toisen ihmisen todistusta aiheesta? Mistä normitallaaja tietää, mitä siinä ruiskussa sisään menee, vitamiini vai hormoonia, ja voidaanko tästä annettua lausuntoa käyttää pitävänä todisteena?



Silminnäkijän todistus on todiste, joka riittää tuomion antamiseen. Todistajat eivät tässä tapauksessa myöskään ole normitallaajia.





> Miksi niitä testejä sitten järjestetään? Säännöt on kuitenkin selvät: jos selviät testeistä, ja 8 vuoden aikana niistä ei jälkeenpäinkään mitään löydetä, olet puhdas.



Vanhat ja tunnetut ainet ovat halvempia ja helpommin saatavilla, joten kynnys niiden käyttämiseksi on matalampi. Testejä järjestetään yllättäen siksi, etteivät urheilijat käyttäisi niitä tunnettuja aineita.

Päättelysi säännöistä taas on virheellinen, koska negatiivinen testi ei ole todiste. Ei ole koskaan ollut. Ainoastaan positiivinen testi on todiste. Asia mainittu tässä viimeisillä sivuilla monta kertaa.

----------


## asb

> No voi jumalauta mitä kommentteja! Täähän menee niin sillisalaattisopaksi koko homma. Voitaisiin olettaa tämän perusteella että kaikki pyöräilijät douppaavat tälläkin hetkellä - testejä ei vain ole vielä keksitty. Käyttänyt tai ei - kiinni ei ole jäänyt vaikka kaikki kaverit itkisivät mitä kuorossa. Katse pitäisi kyllä suunnata nykyhetkeen ja tulevaisuuteen. Farssi koko juttu!



Ei voida olettaa. Sinäkin olet langennut Lancen kaivamaan hautaan ja uskot tuota "ei positiivista testiä"-mantraa.

Positiivinen testi on todiste dopingista.

Negatiivinen testi ei ole todiste mistään.

Tämä johtuu siitä yksinkertaisesta syystä, että testit laahaavat dopingin jäljessä.

Laahaaminen taas johtuu siitä, että dopingia harrastavat huijarit, jotka eivät halua jäädä kiinni.


Farssihan tämä on, mutta sen on luonut Lance Armstrong. Turha siitä on antidopingtoimijoita syyttää.

----------


## Oikku

> Ota appelsiini.



Penäät keskustelua ja vastauksia ja käyttäydyt noin. Pidä appelsiinisi.

----------


## dj78

Lance pelaa "luovutus"-kortilla sekä aikaa että todisteiden piilottamista suurelta yleisöltä, myöskään suuri julkisuus ei ole Lancelle eduksi. Tietää jääneensä kiinni, mutta osaa varmaan kieltää itseltäänkin asian, jolloin on helpompi hokea mantraa "en ole jäänyt kiinni" (kuin 99 ja muutaman muun kerran..)

----------


## Höysö

> Joo, ei pitäis.
> 
> Mut voisko nyt edes joku Lancen armeijan sotilas vastata noihin kysymyksiin? Aina tulee hetkeksi hiljaista, kun niitä joku esittää ja siten jatkuu tuo ikuinen "ei positiivista testiä"-mantran hokeminen.



No en nyt mikään Lancen sotilas ole, mutta mielestäni syytön kunnes toisin todistetaan ja itse en ole vakuuttunut mistään muusta kuin positiivisestä d-näytteestä.
Selväähän se on, että vetänyt on, mutta niin on kaikki muutkin. Mihin se raja nyt sitten vedetään kuka on doupannut ja kuka ei jos ei tarvita mitään vedenpitäviä todisteita?

----------


## asb

> Penäät keskustelua ja vastauksia ja käyttäydyt noin. Pidä appelsiinisi.



Sori, sun perustelusi olivat niin absurdit, ettn oikein osaa käsitellä niitä naama peruslukemilla. Mutta kokeillaan uudestaan.





> Douppaaminen ei ole ikinä jees, mutta on aivan nurinkurista, että vastuun kuvailemastasi antidopingtoiminnan heikkoudesta kantaa urheilija. Jos antidopingvalvojat eivät saa pidettyä testikavalkadiaan ajan tasalla, kantakoon he siitä vastuun.



Kuka aiheuttaa ADT:n heikkoudet? Sen aiheuttaa huijari, joka alkaa huijata. Sen aiheuttaa huijari, joka etsii uusia huijaaamisen tapoja, jotka eivät ole tuttuja ADT:lle.

Miksi lopullinen vastuu pitäisi olla ADT:llä, joka pyrkii rankaisemaan huijareita, eikä huijarilla joka yrittää huijata rangaistuksetta?


Loppujen lopuksi ketään ei tulla rankaisemaan ilman todisteita. Me tavalliset tallaajat emme ole nähneet niitä todisteita vielä, mutta se ei tarkoita, että niitä ei ikimaailmassa voi olla olemassa.

----------


## asb

> No en nyt mikään Lancen sotilas ole, mutta mielestäni syytön kunnes toisin todistetaan ja itse en ole vakuuttunut mistään muusta kuin positiivisestä d-näytteestä.
> Selväähän se on, että vetänyt on, mutta niin on kaikki muutkin. Mihin se raja nyt sitten vedetään kuka on doupannut ja kuka ei jos ei tarvita mitään vedenpitäviä todisteita?



Et tainnut lukea viimeisten päivien viestejä ollenkaan? Tai edes tämän aamun? Silminnäkijän todistus on todiste, joka riittää oikeudessa tuomion langettamiseksi.

----------


## Höysö

> Et tainnut lukea viimeisten päivien viestejä ollenkaan? Tai edes tämän aamun? Silminnäkijän todistus on todiste, joka riittää oikeudessa tuomion langettamiseksi.



Mäkin näin ufon aamulla. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## buhvalo

> Mäkin näin ufon aamulla.



Ja jos sulla on ufon 10 kaveria samasta laivueesta mukana todistamassa, sinua luultavasti uskotaan.

----------


## Rommeli

> Montako kertaa tälläkin sivulla on jo sanottu, että positiivinen testi ei ole ainoa tapa saada douppaaja nalkkiin?



Ei varmaankaan ole, mutta tärkeimmän todisteen puute vie silti pohjan tuomion uskottavuudelta...





> Montako kertaa tälläkin sivulla on jo sanottu, että testit eivät löydä kaikkia aineita?



Tämä pätee moneen muuhunkin asiaan. Voidaan sitten miettiä, onko järkevämpää kaivella vanhoja hyvin hataralla pohjalla olevia juttuja vai keskittää resurssit siihen, että löydetään uusia keinoja narauttaa nykypäivän käyttäjiä.





> Montako kertaa tälläkin sivulla on jo sanottu, että EPO:a käytettiin vuosia ennen, kuin sille saatiin testi?



Ainakin kymmenen vuotta tuota käytettiin hyvinkin yleisesti, kunnes tuli luotettava testi vuonna 2000. Huomaat varmaan, että luotettava testi on ollut käytössä ainakin viiden Lancen voittaman Tourin aikana. Tuota ennenkin taisi olla joitakin testejä ja ainakin hiihdossa käytettiin noita hemoglobiinirajoja.





> Lance on jankannut tuota "ei positiivista testiä"-mantraa niin kauan, että siitä on tullut totuus kaikkien idioottien keskuudessa.



Niin no tottahan tuo kuitenkin lienee...





> Eli on valvojien vastuulla olla ajan tasalla kaikista aineista, joita huijarit salaa kehittelevät?



On valvojien hommaa todellakin. Toki voidaan oman mädännäisyyden peittelemiseksi kääntää huomiota toisaalle...





> Silminnäkijän todistus on todiste, joka riittää tuomion antamiseen. Todistajat eivät tässä tapauksessa myöskään ole normitallaajia.



En välttämättä pitäisi entisten talli"kavereiden" ja kilpa"kumppanien" todistuksia kovinkaan pätevinä. En toki tiedä mitä tarkoitat tuolla normitallaajalla, mutta jolleivät todistajat nimenomaan ole niitä normitallaajia, ovat he kaiketi olleet isossa osassa noissa hämäräpuuhissa. Puolen vuoden nimellinen kilpailukielto on ihan riittävä, kun yksi saa elinikäisen?





> Päättelysi säännöistä taas on virheellinen, koska negatiivinen testi ei ole todiste. Ei ole koskaan ollut. Ainoastaan positiivinen testi on todiste. Asia mainittu tässä viimeisillä sivuilla monta kertaa.



On se negatiivinen testi sentään todiste siitä, ettei kropassa ole testihetkellä ollut testihetkellä kiellettyjä ja siinä vaiheessa mahdollisesti löydettäviä aineita kiellettyä määrää. Negatiivinen testi on myös todiste siitä, ettei testi ole positiivinen.





> Farssihan tämä on, mutta sen on luonut Lance Armstrong. Turha siitä on antidopingtoimijoita syyttää.



Jos syytteet pitävät täysin paikkansa, voidaan antidopingtoimijoita nimenomaan syyttää kovalla kädellä. On väitteitä, että testeistä olisi kerrottu etukäteen ja että olisi jopa peitelty positiivisia tuloksia. Joulupukkiko noista on vastuussa?





> Kuka aiheuttaa ADT:n heikkoudet? Sen aiheuttaa huijari, joka alkaa huijata. Sen aiheuttaa huijari, joka etsii uusia huijaaamisen tapoja, jotka eivät ole tuttuja ADT:lle.



Kyllä se suurin uhka tulee aina sisältäpäin. Jenkeillä on kyllä kokemusta testitulosten peittelystä esimerkiksi Los Angelesin olympialaisten alla. Joulupukkiko taas asialla?





> Loppujen lopuksi ketään ei tulla rankaisemaan ilman todisteita. Me tavalliset tallaajat emme ole nähneet niitä todisteita vielä, mutta se ei tarkoita, että niitä ei ikimaailmassa voi olla olemassa.



Toivoa tosiaan sopii, että niitä todisteita tulee, jos asiat tähän malliin jäävät. Edelleenkään en pidä noita kilpaveljien todistuksia vielä riittävänä todisteena yhtään mistään.

----------


## Höysö

> Ja jos sulla on ufon 10 kaveria samasta laivueesta mukana todistamassa, sinua luultavasti uskotaan.



Uskoisitko? Vai uskoisitko vasta sitten jos näkisit videon ufosta?
Täähän tässä on sana vastaan sana. Silloin ei pitäisi tuomita.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

[OT]

Mielenkiintoisena havaintona tämä säie on kommentoiduin ja eniten lukukertoja Ammattilaispyöräily-kategoriassa. Samalla mittarilla arvioiden Kilpailut ja pyöräilytapahtumat-kategoriassa ei mikään vedä vertoja tälle säikeelle; ei edes Tahko tai TdH, ei myöskään Kuntoilu ja ajotekniikka-kategoriassa se pyöräilyn näkökulmasta tärkein, kommentoiduin ja luetuin eli hiihto.

Tämä on mielenkiintoinen ilmentymä tämän maan 'fillariskenessä' jollaista on vaikea löytää mistään muusta kestävyyslajista.

Näyttäisi siltä, että miljoona kärpästä on yhä edelleen oikeassa.

[/OT]

http://www.wada-ama.org/Documents/Re...ics_Report.pdf

Tulkitsinko oikein tuosta prujusta, että pyöräily on jossain sijalla +30, miten löytyy jotain näytteistä? (tuolla taitaa tosin olla kaikki mukana, muös TUE:t)

----------


## ejex

> Silminnäkijän todistus on todiste, joka riittää oikeudessa tuomion langettamiseksi.



Mm Stalin ja Walter Ulbrichthan käyttivät tuota periaatetta menestyksellisesti jonkun aikaa.

----------


## Googol

> Miksi niitä testejä sitten järjestetään? Säännöt on kuitenkin selvät: jos selviät testeistä, ja 8 vuoden aikana niistä ei jälkeenpäinkään mitään löydetä, olet puhdas.



Kannattaisi lukea ne säännöt. Siellä luetellaan 8 eri dopingrikkomusta. Positiivinen testi on yksi niistä.

----------


## Highlander



----------


## Oikku

Ensinnäkin, asb, et edusta mitenkään hienostunutta keskustelukulttuuria. Kun niin mielelläsi puhut siitä, mikä on todiste ja mikä ei, keskustelutaidoistasi löytyy lukemattomia todisteita parilta viimeiseltä sivulta tästä ketjusta. Niitä todisteita on myös hyvin vaikea lukea naama peruslukemilla.

Sitten asiaan. asb kirjoitti: "Kuka aiheuttaa ADT:n heikkoudet? Sen aiheuttaa huijari, joka alkaa huijata. Sen aiheuttaa huijari, joka etsii uusia huijaaamisen tapoja, jotka eivät ole tuttuja ADT:lle. Miksi lopullinen vastuu pitäisi olla ADT:llä, joka pyrkii rankaisemaan huijareita, eikä huijarilla joka yrittää huijata rangaistuksetta?"

Urheilija kantaa oman vastuunsa ilmoittamalla jatkuvasti oman olinpaikkansa ja olemalla jatkuvasti testattavissa missä tahansa ja mihin tahansa kellonaikaan. Kun hän tämän vastuun kantaa ja testit läpäisee olisi urheilun ja urheilijan kannalta oikeudenmukaista, että hän saisi kilpailla ja sitten pulinat pois. Miksi ihmeessä urheilijan pitäisi enää joutua kantamaan vastuu siitä, että systeemi on heikko? Mihin se perustuu? Jos testit laahaavat perässä, niistä vastuun kantakoon testaussysteemi.

Jos tätä doping-peliä aletaan pelata jollain muulla tavalla, tuloksena on juuri se kuin nyt on tapahtumassa, itse dopingsodasta tulee isompi asia kuin urheilusta. Se on tietysti joidenkin tahojen etu, mutta ei taatusti urheilun tai urheilijoiden.

Edelleen: jos testit eivät näytä doupanneita urheilijoita, se kertoo antidopingtoiminnan heikkoudesta. He kehittäkööt ja resursoikoot omaa toimintaansa niin, että se on riittävän tehokasta. Kun dopingin käyttöä ei millään testeillä, ei millään ratsioilla, ei millään todistajalausunnoilla tai millään muullakaan varmasti saada koskaan täysin kuriin, meidän täytyy luoda systeemi, jonka avulla doping-ongelma pysyy siedettävänä. Sitten on vain hyväksyttävä, että tuon systeemin sisällä elää sellainen doping-kulttuuri kuin mahtuu elämään. Se ei ole jees, mutta niin käy kaikissa tapauksissa. Jotta tuossa systeemissä peli olisi reilua ja urheilu peliä ja viihdettä, jonka tuloksia ei myllätä 15 vuoden päästä uusiksi, myös doping-valvonnan on oltava yksiselitteistä - joka tapauksessa huomattavasti yksiselitteisempää kuin nyt. Ja kaikissa tapauksissa urheilijan aseman on oltava vahvin, sillä systeemi on häntä varten ja hän on koko homman moottori. Kaikkien muiden oikeuksia voidaan vähän polkea, mutta ei urheilijan.

Tämä olisi mahdollista, jos dopingtestaus olisi tehokasta ja urheilijan ei tarvitsisi huolehtia muusta kuin siitä, että on testattavissa ja läpäisee testit.

Kyse on kuitenkin urheilusta. Ei mistään vakoiluvyyhdestä tai murhaoikeudenkäynnistä.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Hyvä kirjoitus Oikku!

----------


## asb

> Urheilija kantaa oman vastuunsa ilmoittamalla jatkuvasti oman olinpaikkansa ja olemalla jatkuvasti testattavissa missä tahansa ja mihin tahansa kellonaikaan. Kun hän tämän vastuun kantaa ja testit läpäisee olisi urheilun ja urheilijan kannalta oikeudenmukaista, että hän saisi kilpailla ja sitten pulinat pois. Miksi ihmeessä urheilijan pitäisi enää joutua kantamaan vastuu siitä, että systeemi on heikko? Mihin se perustuu? Jos testit laahaavat perässä, niistä vastuun kantakoon testaussysteemi.



Ammattipyöräiljöiden joukossa on satoja urheilijoita, joiden ei tarvitse kantaa tätä vastuuta, koska he eivät ole huijanneet.

Olen 100% varma, että jos USADA:lla ei olisi yhtään mitään todisteita Lancea vastaan, koko tätä farssia ei olisi.

----------


## mats sundin

> Tämä olisi mahdollista, jos dopingtestaus olisi tehokasta ja urheilijan ei tarvitsisi huolehtia muusta kuin siitä, että on testattavissa ja läpäisee testit.
> 
> Kyse on kuitenkin urheilusta. Ei mistään vakoiluvyyhdestä tai murhaoikeudenkäynnistä.



Eikö helpompaa olisi hyväksyä järjestelmä, jossa doping-valvontaa voitaisiin harjoittaa millä tahansa lainmukaisilla keinoilla? Urheilijan ei tällöin tarvitsisi huolehtia muusta kuin siitä, että on testattavissa, eikä käytä doping-aineita. 

Kyse ei tosiaan ole vakoilusta tai murhista, vaan miljoonaluokan bisneksestä. Tunnetusti myös laittomasta taloustoiminnasta saattaa joutua tuomiolle. Tuomiolle meikäläisten maissa saattaa joutua myös silminnäkijä todisteiden perusteella. Tämän keskusteluketjun lukemiseen saakka kuvittelin, että tällainen tieto kuuluisi peruskoulun läpäisseiden yleissivistykseen. Ikävä huomata olleensa väärässä. Armstrongin tapauksessa syytteitä on käsittääkseni tulossa useasta muustakin asiasta kuin pelkästä dopingin käytöstä. Jotkut asiaan enemmän perehtyneet mm. arvelivat hänen vetäytyneen jutusta nyt siksi, ettei antaisi (toistamiseen?) väärää valaa, mistä käsittääkseni seuraa aina ja poikkeuksetta minimissään puolen vuoden linnatuomio (kts. case Marion Jones).

Mitä tulee doping-keskustelun rooliin pyöräilyn nettiskenessä, niin asiaan perehtyäkseen kannattaa lukea esim. kansainvälisiä foorumeita. Kyse ei todellakaan ole meidän maallemme ominaisesta vääristymästä, vaan ihan yleismaailmallisesta ilmiöstä. 

Mitä tulee pyöräilyn doping-kulttuuriin, niin mikäli villeimmät tähän tapaukseen liittyvät huhut ovat edes osaltaan paikkansapitäviä, koskee case-Armstrong mahdollisesti myös hyvin korkeassa asemassa UCI:ssa olevia ihmisiä. Pyöräilyn puhtaammman tulevaisuuden osalta tällaisten tahojen paljastuminen tuntuisi ainakin lähtökohtaisesti hyvin tärkeältä. 

 "Pain is temporary," he wrote then. "If I quit, however, it lasts forever." And quit is what Armstrong did on Friday. (Guardian)

----------


## Rommeli

> Ammattipyöräiljöiden joukossa on satoja urheilijoita, joiden ei tarvitse kantaa tätä vastuuta, koska he eivät ole huijanneet.



Vaadin todisteita tälle väitteelle. Negatiiviset testitulokset eivät ole todisteita. Toisaalta oman logiikkasi mukaan et mitenkään pysty todistamaan tätä, vaan kaikki ovat syyllisiä tai syyttömiä, kunnes mitään ei kuitenkaan voida todistaa... Vai miten se nyt meni?





> Mitä tulee pyöräilyn doping-kulttuuriin, niin mikäli villeimmät tähän tapaukseen liittyvät huhut ovat edes osaltaan paikkansapitäviä, koskee case-Armstrong mahdollisesti myös hyvin korkeassa asemassa UCI:ssa olevia ihmisiä. Pyöräilyn puhtaammman tulevaisuuden osalta tällaisten tahojen paljastuminen tuntuisi ainakin lähtökohtaisesti hyvin tärkeältä.



Eikös tuossa tapauksessa syyttävän sormen pitäisi osoittaa myös WADAn suuntaan vai hoitaako UCI itse oman doping-kontrollinsa?

----------


## JussiHoo

> Laahaaminen taas johtuu siitä, että dopingia harrastavat huijarit, jotka eivät halua jäädä kiinni.



Epo onkin melko hyvä esimerkki testien laahaamisesta. Epon rakenne selvitettiin 1986. Lääketieteellinen käyttö aloitettiin 1988. Ensimmäiset selvittämättömät huippu-urheilijoiden ilmeisesti Epoon liittyvät kuolemantapaukset alkoivat 1987! Epo kiellettiin 1990, mutta aukoton Epo-testi taitaa olla vieläkin keksimistä vaille valmis.

Surullista tässä on, että ennen kuin Epoa lääketieteellisesti sairaanhoidossa käytettiin 1988, oli sitä vuodettu urheilumaailmaan jo jonkin aikaa. Ei tästä lääkefirmatkaan ihan puhtain paperein selviä. 1987-1991 kun kuoli yli 20 urheiljaa Epon käytön takia.

Lancen roolista kiellettyjen aineiden kaupassa ja käytön organisoinnissa en uskalla kommentoida sen enempää. Mielestäni kuitenkin oikeussaleista kottikärrykuormittain asianajajille kannettavat rahat voisi laittaa testien parantamiseen sekä nykyurheilun ja tulevaisuuden puhdistamiseen.

----------


## Hans Opinion

Helppo yhtyä Oikun asialliseen mielipiteeseen, asbin heittely on asioiden irroittamista isommasta kokonaisuudesta... tyylilaji on sama kuin paskalehdillä. Näin suurta kokonaisuutta on vaikea kommentoida ja hahmoittaa objetiivisesti kovin lyhykäisillä kommenteilla joissa stilisoidaan jotain pientä osaa koko katauksesta. Tällaisessa keskustelussa on se vaara että priorisointi pettää ja asioiden merkitys kokonaisuuden kannalta hämärtyy... tosin tällä kanavalla on keskustelu yleisesti ottaen erittäin hyvin argumentoitua ja tosi harvoin täällä sorrutaan "ota appelsiini" linjalle. Oleellista on nyt pitää asiat omissa lokeroissaan perustasolla tyyliin: kuka syyttää, ketä syyttää ja millä perusteilla.

Tottahan tämä asia kiinnosta isosti kuten Markku totesi, suurempaa jytkyä saa tästä viitekehyksestä hakea... sekin olisi selvästi pienempi juttu jos kohta 9mestaruuden Loeb todettaisiin salanimellä ajaneeksi suomalaiseksi Löppöseksi... Armstrongien tekemiset näyttävät tosiaan koskettavan maapallon lisäksi myös muita taivaankappaleita.

----------


## Jan

> Tämä olisi mahdollista, jos dopingtestaus olisi tehokasta ja urheilijan ei tarvitsisi huolehtia muusta kuin siitä, että on testattavissa ja läpäisee testit.



Keinolla millä hyvänsä? kuvastat hyvin vaikka suomalaisen hiihdon ajattelua, jonka vuoksi yksi mies tappoi jo itsensä. Pääasia, että läpäisee testit? Jos olisin urheilija, olisi pääasia, että voin elää itseni kanssa tietäen, etten käytä kiellettyjä aineita. 

Ajatusmaailma, jossa testien läpäiseminen on tärkeintä, kuvastaa kaupallista sirkusta, ei urheilua. WWF here we come, ja on niitä muitakin lajeja, kuten formulat, joihin voi mennä nauttimaan tätä herkkua.

----------


## ajelee

Jääkiekon MM-kisojen 1995 kaikki näytteet on ehdottomastit tutkittava uudelleen ja mitallit uusjakoon, jos siltä näyttää.

Virenin kaikki näytteet on ehdottomasti tutkittava uudelleen ja mitallit uusjakoon, jos siltä näyttää.

- Hei miettikääs nyt Lance vihaajat ihan oikeasti, että mitä tapahtuu, jos koko sopassa ei ole jotain aikarajaa paljonko taaksepäin voi mennä.

Ja jos kyse on mahdollisista muista rikoksista kuin pelkkä doping, niitä kyllä tutkivat ja selvittävät ihan muut tahot kuin Wada ym. pellet. Myös kun puhutaan näistä isoista taustalla olevista salaliitoista, pitää ehdottomasti mainita myös Norjan hiihtomaajoukkue.... vitsi, vitsi.

----------


## lansive

> Olen 100% varma, että jos USADA:lla ei olisi yhtään mitään todisteita Lancea vastaan, koko tätä farssia ei olisi.



Oikeastaan tämä on juuri toisinpäin: jos USADA:lla olisi yhtään mitään todisteita Lancea vastaan, koko tätä farssia ei olisi - tai ainakin käsikirjoitus olisi erilainen. Tähän mennessä todisteet ovat olleet lähinnä tuttuja DDR:n kuulustelumenetelmistä. Uskottelemalla, että on todisteita yritetään saada syytetty tunnustamaan tai ainakin vahingossa kertomaan jotakin lisätietoja asiasta. Kertoisivat aluksi, että mitä niissä kuuluisissa näytteissä oli. Mitä siis on käytetty ja koska.

Vaikka tämä ulospäin näyttää oikeusperiaatteiden vastaiselta, ei prosessi oikeastaan ole sitä. Todisteita pitää olla ennen tuomiota ja tämän myös LA tietää. Siksi on hyvä vetäytyä taistelusta, koska mitään sanktiota ei tule pelkästään sillä, että ei puolustaudu. Tämä tiedetään myös USADA:ssa ja UCI:ssa, joista varsinkin ensimmäiselle tilanne on hyvin kiusallinen. Isoa meteliä on pidetty, mutta mitään 100% varmaan ei vielä näy. Rikosoikeudelliselle puolelle ei ole asiaa, joten joudutaan pelaamaan pelkästään doping-säännöillä. UCI:lle tilanne on sinänsä ikävä, että he joutuvat ottamaan kantaa menneisiin tuloksiin osin ilmeisen epämääräisten todisteiden nojalla.

Minusta USADA on jo munannut tämän tapauksen ja iso kala pääsi karkuun kivenkoloon.

----------


## StantheMan

Minusta koko homman ratkaisee se mitä George Hincapie on kuulusteluissa kertonut. Paine on ollut varmaan kova. Taidanpa tätä tietoa odotellessa tilata pari pakettia keltaisia rinkuloita, kun enää yksi jäljellä entisestä lähetyksestä  :Vink: 

Ja jotain asiaakin tähän viestiin, niin tässä BBC-pätkä Mitä on veridoping?: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-17554106

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> Mitä tulee doping-keskustelun rooliin pyöräilyn nettiskenessä, niin asiaan perehtyäkseen kannattaa lukea esim. kansainvälisiä foorumeita. Kyse ei todellakaan ole meidän maallemme ominaisesta vääristymästä, vaan ihan yleismaailmallisesta ilmiöstä.



En sitä yleismaailmallisuutta kiellä, enkä ole naivi tai sokea, mutta tietysti se ero tilanteessa kuitenkin on, että vaikkapa Ranskassa on toistasataatuhatta lisenssikuskia + pari kuntoilijaa päälle. Jotain menestystäkin ehkä. Täällä ei ihan tuhatta. Veikkaan, että mikäli Ranskassa olisi yhtä aktiivinen dopingjeesustelukone, heidän runkoverkkonsa olisi jo nurin. Mut kai ne siellä uskoo vielä ulkoilun voimaan..Ranskan väkimäärään suhteutettuna meillä pitäisi olla 12-15 tuhatta lisenssiajajaa + tietysti ne kuntoilijat päälle. Lumiolosuhteet huomioiden olisi hyvä jos olisi puolet..vaikka vaan joku 5000 lisenssiajajaa.

Mitä Lanceen tulee, niin en ala arvailemaan onko jauhot puhtaat vai ei. Näyttäisi että ei ole. Mutta siksi on WADA, kansalliset antidopingorganisaatiot ja muu asiaan liittyvä järjestelmä. Poistaa paljon päänvaivaa, kun urheilijan tai valmentajan ei tarvi itse lähteä ottamaan toisilta urheilijoilta väkipakolla näytettä ja testata sitä omaan piikkiinsä nähdäkseen huijasiko toinen ehkä tai ei. Voi keskittyä omaan tekemiseen. Siinäkin on paljon haastetta. 

Sen sijaan, että me keskityttäisiin kaikessa sanomisessamme ja tekemisessämme siihen että meillä olisi vaikkapa 50-100 Jussin, Kellun, Matin, Paavon, Mikon kaltaista terävää heppua, me keksitytään jeesustelemaan ProTour liigan ongelmia vaikka kaikki tietää, että U19 EM/MM/ratavastaavissa kisoissa on suurin osa porukkaa yhtä kovaa kuin edellämainitut jampat, monesti kovempiakin. Eikä niistä löydy historiaa kovin laajamittaisesta järjestelmällisestä dopingista. Löytyy vaan hyviä ruohonjuuri-/juniori-/talent-pool-systeemejä ja monesti paljon avoimia asioita. Mihin suuntaan tuon tasoiset jampat kehittyy, mikäli harjoittelu jatkuu hyvällä tasolla? Meidän urheilujärjestelmä vaan ontuu laajamittaisesti.

Laittaisitte ihmiset edes puolet tästä jeesusteluenergiastanne positiiviseen pyöräilyn eteenpäin ajamiseen, niin oltaisiin pian jo hyvässä vaiheessa.

----------


## pulmark

> Kun dopingin käyttöä ei millään testeillä, ei millään ratsioilla, ei millään todistajalausunnoilla tai millään muullakaan varmasti saada koskaan täysin kuriin, meidän täytyy luoda systeemi, jonka avulla doping-ongelma pysyy siedettävänä. Sitten on vain hyväksyttävä, että tuon systeemin sisällä elää sellainen doping-kulttuuri kuin mahtuu elämään. Se ei ole jees, mutta niin käy kaikissa tapauksissa.



Tällä hetkellä mm. pyöräilyssä ns. "biologinen passi" on luonut olosuhteet, jossa toimitaan aika paljon juuri sillä tavalla kuin edellä olet kuvannut. Se antaa väärinkäyttäjille raamit jonka sisällä he pystyvät tällä hetkellä jotenkin toimimaan. Sen lisäksi tulee sitten vielä varsinaisten suorituskykyä parantavien aineiden testaus. 

Mitä tulee tuohon testaukseen, niin esim. TdF testaus on vasta vuodesta 2009 lähtien ollut AFLD (Ranskan ADT) osalta täysin autonominen. Siihen saakka se on ollut enemmän tai vähemmän UCI johtamaa. WADA on toiminut siellä viime vuosina tarkkailijan roolissa ja tarkkailuraporteissaan aika kovasti arvostellut UCI toimintaa ko. tapahtuman testeissä. On totta, että jenkeissä tilanne on USADA:n edeltäjien osalta tainut olla aikaisemmin vähän huonoissa kantimissa, käryjä on lakaistu maton alle tai sanktioiden toimeenpanossa on viivytelty.

Lancen tapaukseen en sen kummemmin ota kantaa, koska se näyttää herättävän kovin suuria tunteita (tosin naureskellen lueskelen näitä juttuja). Yksi asia tosin ihmetyttää, hänellä olisi ollut mahdollisuus puolueettomassa välimiesoikeudenkäynnissä ehkä maailman parhaiden lakimiesten avulla ja tukemana puolustautua esitettyjä, ilmeisesti hiton huonosti perusteltuja syytteitä vastaan, mutta hän heitti pyyhkeen kehään, miksi ?

----------


## StantheMan

> Yksi asia tosin ihmetyttää, hänellä olisi ollut mahdollisuus puolueettomassa välimiesoikeudenkäynnissä ehkä maailman parhaiden lakimiesten avulla ja tukemana puolustautua esitettyjä, ilmeisesti hiton huonosti perusteltuja syytteitä vastaan, mutta hän heitti pyyhkeen kehään, miksi ?



Kuten aiemmin kirjoitin, niin tulos "puolueettomasta" välimiesoikeudesta 58-2 USADALLE tähänastisista 60 tapauksesta  :Vink:

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Oikeastaan tämä on juuri toisinpäin: jos USADA:lla olisi yhtään mitään todisteita Lancea vastaan, koko tätä farssia ei olisi - tai ainakin käsikirjoitus olisi erilainen. Tähän mennessä todisteet ovat olleet lähinnä tuttuja DDR:n kuulustelumenetelmistä. Uskottelemalla, että on todisteita yritetään saada syytetty tunnustamaan tai ainakin vahingossa kertomaan jotakin lisätietoja asiasta. Kertoisivat aluksi, että mitä niissä kuuluisissa näytteissä oli. Mitä siis on käytetty ja koska.
> 
> Vaikka tämä ulospäin näyttää oikeusperiaatteiden vastaiselta, ei prosessi oikeastaan ole sitä. Todisteita pitää olla ennen tuomiota ja tämän myös LA tietää. Siksi on hyvä vetäytyä taistelusta, koska mitään sanktiota ei tule pelkästään sillä, että ei puolustaudu. Tämä tiedetään myös USADA:ssa ja UCI:ssa, joista varsinkin ensimmäiselle tilanne on hyvin kiusallinen. Isoa meteliä on pidetty, mutta mitään 100% varmaan ei vielä näy. Rikosoikeudelliselle puolelle ei ole asiaa, joten joudutaan pelaamaan pelkästään doping-säännöillä. UCI:lle tilanne on sinänsä ikävä, että he joutuvat ottamaan kantaa menneisiin tuloksiin osin ilmeisen epämääräisten todisteiden nojalla.
> 
> Minusta USADA on jo munannut tämän tapauksen ja iso kala pääsi karkuun kivenkoloon.



Vaikka en ole täysin samaa mieltä niin ei lansiven ajatuksenjuoksu aivan tuulesta ole tempaistu, mainittu todistelu-asetelma on erittäin oleellinen jatkon kannalta. Miten vahvoja todisteita on... vai onko todisteita lainkaan, mikä arvo annetaan suulliselle todistelulle, taktikoiko Lääns puolustautumatta jättämisellään... karkaako iso kala, meneekö tämä sääntöjen mukaan... myös periaatetasolla... 

Markku, kyllä tämä on pyöräilyn kannalta positiivinen asia... itse asiassa sanan varsinaisessa merkityksessä. Ei tämä ole pois pyöräilyn eteenpäin viemisestä vaan päin vastoin, ilman tällaista suurta-puhdistusta (toivotaan että tämä = sellainen) laji hiipuu kilpailumielessä täysin d-lajiksi (jos ei jo ole hiipunut) eikä se ole millekään lajille eduksi... harrastepyöräilyn kannalta en katso Lääns-keissin vaikuttavan lajiin samalla tavalla kuin ammattilais-/ huippupyöräilyyn.

----------


## pirtti

> Kuten aiemmin kirjoitin, niin tulos "puolueettomasta" välimiesoikeudesta 58-2 USADALLE tähänastisista 60 tapauksesta



Tässä ei tullut mieleen että tyypillisesti sinne ei nyt haasteta ihan vaan lämpimikseen porukkaa? Eli tuo 2 voi olla jo varsin iso numero.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

Millaisella veri- tai virtsanäytteellä saa testituloksesta selvää, onko näytteen antaja organiosinut dopingaineiden käyttöä ja käytönpeittelyä?




> Kuten aiemmin kirjoitin, niin tulos "puolueettomasta" välimiesoikeudesta 58-2 USADALLE tähänastisista 60 tapauksesta



Olet siis sitä mieltä, ettei jenkeissä välimiesoikeudessa molempien osapuolien tarvitse hyväksyä välimiehiä?

----------


## asb

> - Hei miettikääs nyt Lance vihaajat ihan oikeasti, että mitä tapahtuu, jos koko sopassa ei ole jotain aikarajaa paljonko taaksepäin voi mennä.



Hommassa on aikaraja ja se on kahdeksan vuotta.

On kuitenkin niin, että jos epäillyn katsotaan aktiivisesti pyrkineen estämään todisteiden löytymistä, niin aikarajalla ei ole merkitystä. Tämä on järkevää, koska muutoin järjestelmä suorastaan kehottaisi "ajan pelaamiseen."

----------


## vetooo

Tässä vaiheessa Armstrong-case ei liiemmin kiinnosta. Seuraavan kerran kannattaa raahautua vastaanottimien ääreen tämän viikon torstaina 30.8., jolloin USADA julkaisee lisämateriaalia.

----------


## petri ok

Itseäni ei kauheasti kiinnosta käyttikö vai ei Lance douppingia ja viedäänkö tai ei 7 Tour-voittoa pois. 

Minua kiinnostaa se, että saadaanko douppingin takapirut vastuuseen teoistaa. Syytösten mukaan Lance Armstrong ja Johan Bruyneel olisivat juuri näitä douppauksen takapiruja ja ovat edelleen urheilussa mukana. Jos Bruyneel on syyllinen ja tuomitaan, niin laji puhdistuu huomattavasti. Tosin myös Festina-jutun oletettiin tekevän sen aikoinaan, mutta ...

JO aiemmin on UCI:ta epäilty douppingtapausten peittelystä, jolloin "ei positiivista näytettä" muuttuukin muotoon "ei julkisuuteen vuotanutta positiivista näytettä"

Ranskalaisväitteiden mukaan Bruyneel/Armstrong-parivaljakolla on ollut suojelijoita myös korkealla viranomaistaholla Ranskassa.

Puerto-operaatiota on Espanjassa vetkutettu kohta kahdeksan vuotta. Ei voi välttyä ajatukselta, että sielläkin, jokin viranomaistaho suojelee jotain tai joitain urheilijoita. ¿Keitä?

Toivottavasti juttu saisi aikaan puhdistuksia myös UCI:ssa ja näissä korkean aseman virkamiehissä.

----------


## YT

> Puerto-operaatiota on Espanjassa vetkutettu kohta kahdeksan vuotta. Ei voi välttyä ajatukselta, että sielläkin, jokin viranomaistaho suojelee jotain tai joitain urheilijoita. ¿Keitä?



Jalkapalloilijoita. Espanjalaisilla jalkapalloseuroilla on satoja miljoonia kiinni pelaajien sopimuksissa. Sopimuksen arvo tippuu käytännössä nollaan, jos pelaajalle napsahtaa kahden vuoden pelikielto.

----------


## lansive

> Lance pelaa "luovutus"-kortilla sekä aikaa että todisteiden piilottamista suurelta yleisöltä, myöskään suuri julkisuus ei ole Lancelle eduksi. Tietää jääneensä kiinni, mutta osaa varmaan kieltää itseltäänkin asian, jolloin on helpompi hokea mantraa "en ole jäänyt kiinni" (kuin 99 ja muutaman muun kerran..)



Ei todisteiden piilottamisella yleisöltä ole mitään tekemistä tämän kanssa. Julkisuus on nimenomaan Lancelle eduksi, koska sitä kautta pääsee kertomaan omaa tarinaansa ja toistamaan näkemyksiään ("satoja negatiivisia testituloksia"). Minusta on päivänselvää, että LA haluaa USADA:n antavan sanktiot ilman välimiesoikeutta, jotta mahdolliset jatkotoimet voi sitten hoitaa CAS:ssa jonka toiminta on täysin luokatonta, kuten viimeaikaisissa tapauksissa on nähty. Pari vuotta banaania ja ehkä viimeinen Tour-voitto pois.

----------


## vetooo

> Puerto-operaatiota on Espanjassa vetkutettu kohta kahdeksan vuotta. Ei voi välttyä ajatukselta, että sielläkin, jokin viranomaistaho suojelee jotain tai joitain urheilijoita. ¿Keitä?
> 
> Toivottavasti juttu saisi aikaan puhdistuksia myös UCI:ssa ja näissä korkean aseman virkamiehissä.



Käsittääkseni Operaatio Puerto lakaistiin maton alle siinä vaiheessa, kun sieltä alkoi paljastua hieman isompia kaloja kuin marginaalilajia edustavia pyöräilijöitä. Vahvojen spekulaatioiden mukaan Dr. Fuentesin asiakaskuntaan kuului leveä rivistö jalkapalloilijoita, tennispelaajia ja yleisurheilijoita.

Tämä on se, jota todella toivon eli UCI:n täydelistä puhdistamista. Tällä en tarkoita pelkästään henkilöstövaihdoksia, vaan myös menneiden vuosien hämäriä tapahtumia (mm. LA:n TdS 2001 -käryn peittely etc.) ja niiden selvittämistä.

----------


## Oikku

Näissä menneiden vuosien tapahtumien perkaamisessa on muuten sellainen puoli, että se käytännössä mitätöi kokonaan aika pitkältä ajalta koko kilpailut. Eihän niitä olisi yksinkertaisesti kukaan voinut voittaa. En silti sano, etteikö menneitä voisi ja saisi perkata.

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Ei todisteiden piilottamisella yleisöltä ole mitään tekemistä tämän kanssa. Julkisuus on nimenomaan Lancelle eduksi, koska sitä kautta pääsee kertomaan omaa tarinaansa ja toistamaan näkemyksiään ("satoja negatiivisia testituloksia"). Minusta on päivänselvää, että LA haluaa USADA:n antavan sanktiot ilman välimiesoikeutta, jotta mahdolliset jatkotoimet voi sitten hoitaa CAS:ssa jonka toiminta on täysin luokatonta, kuten viimeaikaisissa tapauksissa on nähty. Pari vuotta banaania ja ehkä viimeinen Tour-voitto pois.



Juuri näin, tätä mieltä myös Hans. Taktisesti oivaa toimintaa Läänsiltä ja osoittaa että ei sen seitsemää voittoa pelkästään ison D voimin ole ajettu. Pitää olla pelisilmää ja iskeä oikeaan aikaan eikä repiä väärässä paikassa... nyt lymyillään pääjoukon hännillä mutta kohta noustaan kärkeen ja sitten isketään hatkalle... on se ässä...

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Velonews: Carmichael on Armstrong: ‘I’m convinced he was the best athlete’

Coach, entrepreneur and author Chris Carmichael says he never saw his  client, Lance Armstrong use banned substances. Photo: VeloNews
Kun hän ei ole nähnyt mitään niin eihän hän voi mitään tietääkään, eihän?  :Hymy:

----------


## MV

> Käsittääkseni Operaatio Puerto lakaistiin maton alle siinä vaiheessa, kun sieltä alkoi paljastua hieman isompia kaloja kuin marginaalilajia edustavia pyöräilijöitä. Vahvojen spekulaatioiden mukaan Dr. Fuentesin asiakaskuntaan kuului leveä rivistö jalkapalloilijoita, tennispelaajia ja yleisurheilijoita.



Täytyy tosin muistaa, että tieto muista Operaatio Puertoon liittyvistä urheilijoita perustui kahden henkilön (Jesus Manzano ja  Eufemiano Fuentes) silminnäkijätodisteisiin. Yhtään positiivista dopingnäytettä ei annettu.

----------


## vetooo

> Täytyy tosin muistaa, että tieto muista Operaatio Puertoon liittyvistä urheilijoita perustui kahden henkilön (Jesus Manzano ja  Eufemiano Fuentes) silminnäkijätodisteisiin. Yhtään positiivista dopingnäytettä ei annettu.



Valverde pystyttiin yhdistämään laittomaan verensiirtoon. Tähän saatiin vedenpitävät todisteet: DNA. Jotain kertoo se, että tähän tarvittiin italialaisia tahoja. Espanjalaiset eivät luonnollisestikaan tehneet yhtään mitään. Pitin kilpailukielto vahvistettiin CAS:ssa.

Tietty jos tarkoitat muita kuin pyöräilijöitä, niin olet oikeassa.

----------


## petri ok

> Valverde pystyttiin yhdistämään laittomaan verensiirtoon. Tähän saatiin *vedenpitävät* todisteet: DNA. Jotain kertoo se, että tähän tarvittiin italialaisia tahoja. Espanjalaiset eivät luonnollisestikaan tehneet yhtään mitään. Pitin kilpailukielto vahvistettiin CAS:ssa.
> 
> Tietty jos tarkoitat muita kuin pyöräilijöitä, niin olet oikeassa.



Tarkoitat toki *verenpitävät* todisteet

----------


## MV

> Tietty jos tarkoitat muita kuin pyöräilijöitä, niin olet oikeassa.



Nimenomaan tätä. Tosin muistelin ensin että ketään ei pystytty linkkaamaan näytteisiin. Joka tapauksessa tässä on koko Puerto -tragedian ydin: kuka tahansa syytetyistä olisi voinut hälventää epäilyjä suostumalla näytteeseen. Negatiivinen tulos olisi luultavasti riittänyt maineen puhdistamiseen. Voi olla joku pelkäsi näytteiden ristiinkontaminaatiota tai tahallista manipulointia. 

Joka tapauksessa näkisin että Fuentesilla ei ollut mitään syytä valehdella muiden lajien urheilijoiden osallisuudesta. En ole tuon jälkeen jaksanut innostua kenenkään espanjalaisen kv tason tenniksen pelaajan saavutuksista.

Puerto osoitti että dopingia vastaan voi taistella vain kansainvälisen kriminalisoinnin kautta. Lajiliitoille savuavasta aseesta (veripussit ym) ei ole mitään hyötyä niin kauan kun niitä ei voi yhdistää yksittäiseen urheilijaan. Tämä onnistuu geenitestillä. Joka vaatii näytteen urheilijalta. Joka vaatii suostumuksen. Jota ei käytännössä ole pakko antaa eikä mahdollista pakottaa, ellei epäillä rikoksesta. Espanjassa mitään rikosta ei tapahtunut, Italiassa tapahtui, joten siksi Pitin tapauksessa tämä pieni mutka. Pelkäänpä että Suomessa ollaan tässä lähempänä Espanjaa kuin Italiaa.

Torstaina nähdään, onko USADAn keissi vahvempi kuin Puerton. Luulen että on, vaikka Puerton näytteet antavat vahvemman kuvan systemaattisesta dopingista, on yhdistäminen itse urheilijoihin silminnäkijätodistusten (ja tunnustusten) varassa.

----------


## vetooo

> Tarkoitat toki *verenpitävät* todisteet



**





> Nimenomaan tätä. Tosin muistelin ensin että ketään ei pystytty linkkaamaan näytteisiin. Joka tapauksessa tässä on koko Puerto -tragedian ydin: kuka tahansa syytetyistä olisi voinut hälventää epäilyjä suostumalla näytteeseen. Negatiivinen tulos olisi luultavasti riittänyt maineen puhdistamiseen. Voi olla joku pelkäsi näytteiden ristiinkontaminaatiota tai tahallista manipulointia.



Hyvä viesti MV:ltä, joten lainasin sen kokonaisuudessaan.

Ranskalaismedia Le Monden mukaan Contador olisi kieltäytynyt DNA-näytteen antamisesta. Pihvimies vastasi Le Monden kirjoitukseen jälkikäteen "jos on annettava, niin sitten on annettava" (29.7.2007):





> An article in Saturday’s LeMonde newspaper reported that he was interviewed    by the Puerto judge Antonio Serrano in December 2006 and said then that the    didn’t know Eufemiano Fuentes. According to the newspaper, he refused then to    undergo a DNA test that would have judged whether or not he had any link to    the blood bags that were found in Fuentes' clinic in May of that year.
> 
> He was asked at the post time trial press conference if he would now provide    such a sample. "I don't believe this is correct but if I have to do it then    I will do it", he answered.



http://autobus.cyclingnews.com/road/...ador_stage1907

Contador ilmoitti kaksi viikkoa Le Monden uutisoinnin jälkeen, että hän on valmis antamaan DNA-näytteen ja tarvittaessa toimimaan kaikessa mahdollisessa yhteistyössä viranomaisten kanssa (10.8.2007):





> "And even more, I am at the disposal of all the the authorities competent  in doping (UCI, WADA, Olympic Committee, Federation) for any test they  find appropriate to perform on me, including my DNA."



http://www.albertocontadornotebook.info/media.html

Elokuun 2007 jälkeen on vallinnut täydellinen radiohiljaisuus. Espanjan  viranomaiset tai Contador eivät ole ottaneet asiaa uudelleen esille.

DNA olisi lähes *verenpitävä* tapa löytää Operaatio Puertossa osallisena olleet urheilijat. Tosin Espanjan viranomaisten haluttomuus ei mahdollista tutkimuksia.





> Joka tapauksessa näkisin että Fuentesilla ei ollut mitään syytä  valehdella muiden lajien urheilijoiden osallisuudesta. En ole tuon  jälkeen jaksanut innostua kenenkään espanjalaisen kv tason tenniksen  pelaajan saavutuksista.



Olen samaa mieltä. Fuentesilla ei ollut mitään syytä valehdella. Tosin hän ei lähtenyt yksilöimään tarkemmin asiakkaitaan oman turvallisuutensa tähden. Manzano on puhunut laajemmin pyöräilyn dopingista. Muistaakseni eräässä tapauksessa hänelle tehtiin valheenpaljastustesti. En ota kantaa sen uskottavuuteen, mutta testi osoitti sen, että Manzano ei valehdellut. 

Yksi harvoista "rehellisistä" pyöräilijöistä, Frank Schleck myönsi maksaneensa Fuentesille 7 000 €. Kyse ei ollut dopingista, vaan harjoitusohjelmista.  :Sarkastinen: 

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/articl...payment-18842/





> Puerto osoitti että dopingia vastaan voi taistella vain kansainvälisen  kriminalisoinnin kautta. Lajiliitoille savuavasta aseesta (veripussit  ym) ei ole mitään hyötyä niin kauan kun niitä ei voi yhdistää  yksittäiseen urheilijaan. Tämä onnistuu geenitestillä. Joka vaatii  näytteen urheilijalta. Joka vaatii suostumuksen. Jota ei käytännössä ole  pakko antaa eikä mahdollista pakottaa, ellei epäillä rikoksesta.  Espanjassa mitään rikosta ei tapahtunut, Italiassa tapahtui, joten siksi  Pitin tapauksessa tämä pieni mutka. Pelkäänpä että Suomessa ollaan  tässä lähempänä Espanjaa kuin Italiaa.



Tässä kappaleessa on ehkä se koko homman olennaisin pointti. Mainiota tekstiä.





> Torstaina nähdään, onko USADAn keissi vahvempi kuin Puerton. Luulen että  on, vaikka Puerton näytteet antavat vahvemman kuvan systemaattisesta  dopingista, on yhdistäminen itse urheilijoihin silminnäkijätodistusten  (ja tunnustusten) varassa.



USADA julkaisee materiaalia ilmeisesti to 30.8. klo 00.00 eli Suomen aikaa aamuvarhaisella (klo 07.00).

----------


## gali

Mun mielikuvissa noi vuosituhannen vaihteen Tourit olivat huippuja.
Lance, Jan, Beloki, Pantani, Mayo, Vinokourov 

Aika hurjan näköistä on kyllä d-vitamiinin käyttö. Pitäisikö voitto antaa vaikkapa 12. sijoittuneelle vai kenelle.

----------


## J T K

Mielenkiintoinen Kimmagen haastattelu cyclingnewsissä. Tässä on kyse paljon muustakin kuin vitamiineista.

----------


## pirtti

> Mielenkiintoinen Kimmagen haastattelu cyclingnewsissä. Tässä on kyse paljon muustakin kuin vitamiineista.



Tarkkaavaisimmat ovat ehkä huomanneetkin, etten ole kovin pro-Lance tässä keississä, joskin olen toki sitä mieltä että todistustaakka on USADAlla. En vaan epäile hetkeäkään, etteikö siellä olisi vähintäänkin riittävät todisteet ja en näe että motiiveita olisi syytä epäillä, vaan ne ovat varsin oikeutettuja myös lajin nykyisen toiminnan puhdistamiseksi. Noniin... sanottuamme tuon kaiken, Kimmage on vähän.... ehkä lyö jopa hetkittäin överiksi. Kirjoittaa kyllä mielenkiintoisia juttuja ja se Rough Ridekin kannattaa lukea. 

Mutta jos tässä jotain ääriliikkeitä on edustettuina, niin Kimmage edustaa sitä äärilaittaa että "ne kaikki vetää kamaa, nykyisetkin kuskit, kaikki joutaa hirteen, ainakin jos ei heti sano että Lasse on mätä ja tuomitse kaikkea lehtihaastattelussa nniin joutaa munistaan hirteen, kaikkein eniten koko UCI johto". Vaikka on hyvällä asialla ja monesti oikeassa, osa pointista huukkuu vähän tuohon lähes uskonnollisessa hurmoksessa vaahtoamiseen. 

Suosittelen vahvasti aivojen ja lähdekritiikin käyttöä aina, erityisesti Lassen ja hänen lakimiestensä juttuja lukiessa, mutta myös siis Kimmagen.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> Suosittelen vahvasti aivojen ja lähdekritiikin käyttöä aina, erityisesti Lassen ja hänen lakimiestensä juttuja lukiessa, mutta myös siis Kimmagen.



Samaa mieltä. Kävisikö Kimmagen kohdalla sopivasti fraasi 'more Catholic than Pope'?  :Leveä hymy: 

Luin Rough Riden joskus 90-luvun puolivälissä kerran. Kirjaa en muista sanasta sanaan, mutta tuohon kirjaston niteeseen oli joku skrivannut etulehteen isoin kirjaimin:

Tsemppiä jätkät!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## asb

> Pelkäänpä että Suomessa ollaan tässä lähempänä Espanjaa kuin Italiaa.



Onko kellään käsitystä Espanjan ja Italian (tai ihan mielenkiinnon vuoksi muidenkin maiden) doping-lainsäädännöstä. Suomen rikoslaissa kielletyiksi aineiksi on aika suoraviivaisesti määritelty anabolisiin steroideihin, testosteroniin ja kasvuhormoneihin liittyvät aineet.

http://www.finlex.fi/fi/laki/ajantasa/2002/20020705

----------


## MV

> Onko kellään käsitystä Espanjan ja Italian (tai ihan mielenkiinnon vuoksi muidenkin maiden) doping-lainsäädännöstä.



Pitääpä tutkia. Tuo lainaamasi heitto perustuu siihen Puerton aikaiseen mielikuvaan, että (a) tutkinta lopetettiin, koska Espanjan lakia ei rikottu (doping itsessään ei ole rikos) ja (b) Italiassa on tuomittu "sporting fraud" nimikkeellä. Tuo Italian laki on osa järjestäytyneen rikollisuuden vastaista taistelua ja saanut alkunsa hevosurheilun piiristä. Pollen piikittäminen ei ole laitonta, mutta jos samalla käydään vedonlyöntitoimistossa niin ainakin reilun pelin henki katoaa.

Tässä vaiheessa päivää vielä mielikuvia.  Täältä lisää.

----------


## Soolo

Skotlantia ymmärtäville kannattaa kuunnella.
http://velocastcc.squarespace.com/ra...l-edition.html

----------


## J T K

Samaa mieltä sinänsä tuosta Kimmagesta, kyllähän se luutii lausunnoillaan isoilla liikkeillä...mutta tässä kohtaa voipi herätellä turtuneita ;-)

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Näen jo mielessäni sarjakuvan miten doping-rinki toimii. Verta kuskataan yksityiskoneella ja ringin kingi pitää jöötä. Kuhan on ollut "Don Corleonen" roolissa?

Meilläkin oli hiihdossa sellainen doping-rinki. Mahtoko se kingi olla "Hartsa"?

----------


## Teppo

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000...964898088.html

Olisi ollut parempi vain antaa vanhojen asioiden olla niin oltais saatu seurata kuinka Lance olis tuonut eloa triathlon-skeneen. Voittajasuosikkeihin olis lukeutunut Hawaijin pitkällä matkalla, puolikkaan kerkisi jo voittaa reilulla erolla. Rautaisessa kunnossa mies on, toivottavasti treenausinto kestää vaikkei kisata saakaan.

----------


## Marcus

> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000...964898088.html
> 
> Olisi ollut parempi vain antaa vanhojen asioiden olla niin oltais saatu seurata kuinka Lance olis tuonut eloa triathlon-skeneen. Voittajasuosikkeihin olis lukeutunut Hawaijin pitkällä matkalla, puolikkaan kerkisi jo voittaa reilulla erolla. Rautaisessa kunnossa mies on, toivottavasti treenausinto kestää vaikkei kisata saakaan.



Niissä kisoissa missä LA kävi, mukaanlukien se jonka hän voitti, ei ollut mukana kukaan oikeasti kovista Havaijin suosikeista, esim. Andreas Raelert, Chris McCormack, Craig Alexander, jotka ovat kaikki niin kovia juoksijoita että Lancelle olisi tullut äitiä ikävä. Armstrong kävi ainoastaan puolen matkan kisoissa, jotka ovat oma maailmansa verrattuna täyteen matkaan. McCormack lupasikin tuhota Armstrongin täydellisesti ennen kuin se joutui kilpailukieltoon, koska oli nähnyt miten Armstrongin juoksu hajosi jo 21 km:n matkalla. 

Liikkui muuten netissä juttuja Panaman puolikkaan jälkeen että poiketen normaalista käytännöstä ketään kärkikolmikosta ei testattu kisan jälkeen.

----------


## dj78

Ranskalaiset ovat käyneet useamman kerran näiden Espanjan tuomitsemattomien tähtien kimppuun, tosin suoraan dopingiin viitaten. 
Tässä muutamat Ranskan telkkarissa pyörineet:

http://youtu.be/2BvqfWsRIxg
http://youtu.be/j2tZoBu0wBE
http://youtu.be/q4PU-sTdQMw

----------


## Rommeli

> Niissä kisoissa missä LA kävi, mukaanlukien se jonka hän voitti, ei ollut mukana kukaan oikeasti kovista Havaijin suosikeista, esim. Andreas Raelert, Chris McCormack, Craig Alexander, jotka ovat kaikki niin kovia juoksijoita että Lancelle olisi tullut äitiä ikävä. Armstrong kävi ainoastaan puolen matkan kisoissa, jotka ovat oma maailmansa verrattuna täyteen matkaan. McCormack lupasikin tuhota Armstrongin täydellisesti ennen kuin se joutui kilpailukieltoon, koska oli nähnyt miten Armstrongin juoksu hajosi jo 21 km:n matkalla.



Aika paksua vähättelyä kyllä. Ainakin noilla enemmän kyseiseen lajiin keskittyneillä foorumeilla tunnuttiin Lancen vetoja arvostettavan kovastikin ja tuossa viimeissä voitossaan hän nimenomaan löi tuon McCormackin reittiennätyksen. Niin ja oli siellä kisoissa sentään koviakin nimiä mukana, vaikka viestisi muuta antaakin olettaa. Greg Bennett ja Chris Lieto nyt ainakin molemmat ovat taipuneet Lancelle kilpailussa. Niin ja noissa viimeissä kisoissa se juoksukin kulki jo varsin mallikkaasti. Tuo McCormack vaikuttaa aika suurisuiselta kaverilta, vaikka kova lajissaan onkin.

Luonnollisesti täysin matka on ihan eri juttu, mutta noissa ei Lance päässyt kykyjään enää näyttämään, kiitos tämän viimeisen. Joka tapauksessa mies oli ennakkokaavailuissa ihan voittajasuosikkeja Havaijin Ironman-kisaan.





> Liikkui muuten netissä juttuja Panaman puolikkaan jälkeen että poiketen normaalista käytännöstä ketään kärkikolmikosta ei testattu kisan jälkeen.



Kuinkas muutenkaan... Entäs St. Croix, Florida ja Havaiji?

----------


## erkkk

Christophe Bassons : "In winter, I used to drop Richard Virenque on the climbs"
http://velorooms.com/the-doping-sect...2043/#msg52043
Festina-tallissa ajaneen suomalaiskuskin suorituskyvyn tipahtaminen Festina-vuosien jälkeen kertoi vähän samaa tarinaa.

----------


## Jaaba

http://yle.fi/uutiset/pakastettu_nay...paasta/6271927

Seppälältä kiihkoton puheenvuoro pakastenäytteiden juridisiin ongelmiin.

----------


## asb

> Olisi ollut parempi vain antaa vanhojen asioiden olla niin oltais saatu seurata kuinka Lance olis tuonut eloa triathlon-skeneen.



Jep. Voitto on tärkeämpää, kuin rehti kilpailu.

Olihan se muuten kiva katsoa miten Kaisa Varis toi eloa ampumahiihtopiireihin.

----------


## vetooo

Ilta-Sanomien paperiversion lööpissä oli otsikko "Nyt puhuu Lance Armstrongin suomalainen huoltoavustaja". Onko joku sattumoisin lukenut jutun? Itse en ole pystynyt vilkaisemaan sitä.

** * * * **

Hieroja Willy Voetin mukaan Festinassa oli kaudella 1997 vain kolme ajajaa, jotka eivät kuuluneet systemaattisen dopingohjelman piiriin: Christophe Bassons, Patrice Halgand ja Laurent Lefevre.

----------


## vetooo

Freiburg-lääkäri suostuu maksamaan sakot, ammattipyöräilijöiden nimet jäävät pimentoon





> Dr. Andreas Schmid has agreed to pay a fine equal to three months salary in settlement of charges that he violated prescription drug laws.  The case stems from the German investigation of the involvement of the Freiburg University Clinic in relation to doping with Team Telekom/T-Mobile.
> 
> Schmid “admitted to letting pro cyclists from the former team have five packages of EPO,” his attorney, Ferdinand Gillmeister, told the dpa news agency. The names of the rider or riders involved with the EPO were not made public.
> 
> The settlement is not an admission of guilt and Schmid will not have a criminal record.



Freiburg Doctor Pays Fine To Settle Doping-related Charges | Cyclingnews.com

----------


## JuhoIlmari

> Ilta-Sanomien paperiversion lööpissä oli otsikko "Nyt puhuu Lance Armstrongin suomalainen huoltoavustaja". Onko joku sattumoisin lukenut jutun? Itse en ole pystynyt vilkaisemaan sitä.
> 
> ** * * * **
> 
> Hieroja Willy Voetin mukaan Festinassa oli kaudella 1997 vain kolme ajajaa, jotka eivät kuuluneet systemaattisen dopingohjelman piiriin: Christophe Bassons, Patrice Halgand ja Laurent Lefevre.



Motorola-tallin aikainen (v. 1992-96) fysioterapeutti Raimo Suikkanen toistelee jo esille tulleita totuuksia: Lancea testattu paljon, ei jäänyt kiinni, ainutlaatuinen ja vaativa urheilija. Motorolassa käytettiin kofeiinia ja aspiriinia (minun krapulalääkkeet), tosin vapaa-ajan käyttöä ei valvottu, koska ei pystytty. Klassikkoainesta lausuma: kertokaa minulle sellainen aine, joka ei koskaan näy testeissä.

----------


## Kunde Svaan

Eikös Travis-runkkarin pitänyt tänään laittaa faktat pöytään? Saatana, ei näy eikä kuulu?! 
Onko Lancelta viety mahdollisuus voittaa Hawaijin teräsmies kisa sen takia kun tuo helvetin läskipossu vetää jotain omaa showta?

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Voin löydä vetoa siitä että Lance Armstrongista tehdään aivan varmasti elokuva!
Draamaa löytyy huonommallekin käsikirjoittajalle.
Se on elokuva, jonka aivan varmasti kävisin katsomassa.

----------


## VesaP

> Eikös Travis-runkkarin pitänyt tänään laittaa faktat pöytään? Saatana, ei näy eikä kuulu?! 
> Onko Lancelta viety mahdollisuus voittaa Hawaijin teräsmies kisa sen takia kun tuo helvetin läskipossu vetää jotain omaa showta?



Puolueeton ja asiallinen kommentti!  :Leveä hymy:   :Cool: 

_Tähän vielä se Vetoooon kuuluisa sikarihymiö._

----------


## vetooo

> Puolueeton ja asiallinen kommentti!  
> 
> _Tähän vielä se Vetoooon kuuluisa sikarihymiö._



Tässa, ole hyvä!**

Kunnioitan jokaisen mielipidettä. Tosin arvostus vaihtelee...

Nykytiedon mukaan USADA julkaisee huomenna torstaina lisää materiaalia iittyen Armstrong-caseen.

----------


## Jman

> Eikös Travis-runkkarin pitänyt tänään laittaa faktat pöytään? Saatana, ei näy eikä kuulu?! 
> Onko Lancelta viety mahdollisuus voittaa Hawaijin teräsmies kisa sen takia kun tuo helvetin läskipossu vetää jotain omaa showta?



Eiku huomenna.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2

----------


## vetooo

Tyler Hamiltonin kirja "The Secret Race: Inside the Hidden World of the Tour de France: Doping, Cover-ups, and Winning at All Costs" ilmestyy kaksi viikkoa etuajassa, 5. syyskuuta. UCI:n puheenjohtaja Pat McQuaid täyttää samana päivänä vuosia. Hamiltonin kirja piti alunperin julkaista 18. syyskuuta. Silloin on Lance Armstrongin syntymäpäivä.

Lance Armstrong Tell-All Book Moved Up To September 5th Release  CBS Philly

----------


## Kunde Svaan

Taas joku epätoivoinen rahastamassa Armstrongin nimellä. Säälittävää.

----------


## OJ

> Taas joku epätoivoinen rahastamassa Armstrongin nimellä. Säälittävää.



Ottanut ilmeisesti mestarilta oppia. Eiköhän Lancenkin uusi kirja ehdi pukinkonttiin. 

Yllättävän moni jaksaa edelleen kuvitella, että Lance ajoi puhtaana ja nyt ollaan jahtaamassa yhtä onnetonta raukkaa. Suurin osa kilpakumppaneista on kuitenkin käynyt jäähyllä eikä kaikilla ole edes Lancen verran positiivisia doping-testejä. Eiköhän se tästä vielä selviä ja tee siinä sivussa muutaman miljoonan eläkesäästöjä eri bisneksiensä kautta.

----------


## vetooo

> Ottanut ilmeisesti mestarilta oppia. Eiköhän Lancenkin uusi kirja ehdi pukinkonttiin. 
> 
> Yllättävän moni jaksaa edelleen kuvitella, että Lance ajoi puhtaana ja nyt ollaan jahtaamassa yhtä onnetonta raukkaa.



Onko muuten Pohjois-Amerikan medioissa järjestetty lukijaäänestyksiä Lancen syyllisyydestä / syyttömyydestä? Puhdas veikkaus: Kyllä- ja ei-äänet saattaisivat mennä aikalailla fifty-sixty.

----------


## Kunde Svaan

Ei nää mitkään vaalit oo. Missä ne Travikset näytöt? Pitääkö odottaa vielä kauan? Tänään piti tulle, ei näy! Huuhuuuhuhhuhu...Travis..? Velli jähtyy..

----------


## asb

> Ei nää mitkään vaalit oo. Missä ne Travikset näytöt? Pitääkö odottaa vielä kauan? Tänään piti tulle, ei näy! Huuhuuuhuhhuhu...Travis..? Velli jähtyy..



Tänään on keskiviikko, senkin pelle.

----------


## pulmark

Jos kyllästyy odottelee Dan Coylen kirjaa, niin David Walshin kirja L. A. Confidentiel : Les secrets de Lance Armstrong englannin kielisenä käännöksenä löytyy luettavaksi täältä:

http://www.scribd.com/Fight4Truth

Kirja on alunperin painettu ainostaan ranskaksi, mutta siitä on tehty myös siis epävirallinen käännös englanniksi. Aika karu kurkistus yhden aikakauden ammattipyöräilyyn.

----------


## dj78

Eikös Gunde Svan jäänyt kiinni myös doupista?

----------


## Kunde Svaan

> Eikös Gunde Svan jäänyt kiinni myös doupista?



Ei me mutta ne suomalaiset porot. Oli Myllyllää, Isometsää, Immosta, Kirvesniemeä ja Kaisa Varista ja Martti Vainioo.

----------


## dj78

Totta niinhän se olikin että vain suomalaiset jäivät kiinni, mutta Svan ei osunut seulaan ja pelästyneenä vetäytyikin kiitollisena hiihdon johtoportaaseen sikaria polttelemaan..

----------


## OJ

> Onko muuten Pohjois-Amerikan medioissa järjestetty lukijaäänestyksiä Lancen syyllisyydestä / syyttömyydestä? Puhdas veikkaus: Kyllä- ja ei-äänet saattaisivat mennä aikalailla fifty-sixty.



Ei oo kovin paljon näkyny juttua valtamedioissa. Varmasti löytyy paljonkin porukkaa, jotka uskovat Lancen puhtauteen ja uskon asioista ei kai kannata tapella.

----------


## Leopejo

Kiinnostava käry: http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/news/d...7119--spt.html

----------


## VesaP

> Tässa, ole hyvä!**



Kiitos!





> Nykytiedon mukaan USADA julkaisee huomenna torstaina lisää materiaalia iittyen Armstrong-caseen.



Ei vielä ainakaan CN hehkuta mitään aiheeseen liittyvää uutta infoa?

----------


## tapna

Aamu vasta valkenee Coloradossa.

----------


## Kunde Svaan

Kukko laulannu jo aikoja sitten mutta hiljasta on. Nimimerkki asb voi varmaan selvittää mistä moinen johtuu. Huuhuhuuu..Traaaviis..velli jähtyy..

----------


## Vandit

Pohjautuiko ne "tietoja julkaistaan torstaina klo 00.00 jotain jenkkilän aikaa" johonkin muuhun kuin pilipali-nimimerkkeihin Twitterissä?

----------


## Straiss

> Eikös Travis-runkkarin pitänyt tänään laittaa faktat pöytään? Saatana, ei näy eikä kuulu?! 
> Onko Lancelta viety mahdollisuus voittaa Hawaijin teräsmies kisa sen takia kun tuo helvetin läskipossu vetää jotain omaa showta?







> Taas joku epätoivoinen rahastamassa Armstrongin nimellä. Säälittävää.







> Ei nää mitkään vaalit oo. Missä ne Travikset näytöt? Pitääkö odottaa vielä kauan? Tänään piti tulle, ei näy! Huuhuuuhuhhuhu...Travis..? Velli jähtyy..







> Kukko laulannu jo aikoja sitten mutta hiljasta on. Nimimerkki asb voi varmaan selvittää mistä moinen johtuu. Huuhuhuuu..Traaaviis..velli jähtyy..




Nythän ollaan asiallisella linjalla..

----------


## Soolo

> Nythän ollaan asiallisella linjalla..



Suosittelen hylkylistaa, tota K Svaanin trollaamista ei kukaan jaksa katsoa.  :Hymy:

----------


## petri ok

¿Joko tämä oli täällä? Entinen WADAn johtaja, entinen KOK:n varapuheenjohtaja, nykyään KAnadan Olympiakomitean jäsen  Dick Pound vaatii UCIn "totuus ja sovintokomissiota"

Pound toteaa, ettei kyseessä ole noitavaino, vaan jotain mitä on tehtävä. Pound toteaa myös, että Lancen tilanne vastaa yksipuolista velkomisoikeudenkäyntiä, jossa velkoja vaatii velkojaan käräjäoikeudessa, velka ei katoa mihinkään, jos et vastaa kanteeseen. Tämä muuten on tilanne myös Suomessa.

Toki UCI on haastanut aikoinaan myös Poundin oikeuteen. Kuten kaikki muutkin, myös Landisin. Olisiko aika UCIn herrojen tajuta, että heidän taktiikkaansa on aivan väärä. Ei ole oikein, että kv.urheilunlajiliitto palkkaa lakimiehiä puolustamaan tähtiurheilijansa mainetta. Ei ole oikein, että toisen tähtiurheilijan käryn paljastamista viivytellään kunnes jokin saksalainen lehtimies saa asiasta selvän.

UCI ei kuitenkaan tule tekemään mitään, ennen kuin KOK ilmoittaa poistavansa UCIn olympialiikkeestä. Niin paska kuin se vaihtoehto onkin, niin sitä ennen ei McKvaakun pellelauma herää. 

PS:

Tourilla moni vihjaili Froomen ja Skyn liikkuvan muullakin kuin kaurapuurolla. Hieman ihmetyttää Froomen taso Vueltassakin, mutta että se toinen kaveri tulee vuoden kilpailutauon jälkeen ja pesee kaikki tempossa nostaa kyllä mun skeptikkoviisarin pystyyn. Ei ole mahdollista. Vaan kuka perkele siellä Vueltan kympissä on puhdas. 

"Jotain tarttis tehrä", sanos Koivistokin.

----------


## Herman

> Suosittelen hylkylistaa, tota K Svaanin trollaamista ei kukaan jaksa katsoa.



Kiitos vinkistä! tapna meni samaan laariin, vaikka on hetken hiljaa ollutkin.

----------


## rjrm

Miten se hylkylista asetetaan ?

----------


## Herman

> Miten se hylkylista asetetaan ?



Käyttäjän omat tiedot ->Minun tili->Muokkaa hylkylistaa->Lisää jäsen listalle-> OK

----------


## Jman

Eli ei sit mitään todisteita tänään?

Sent from my GT-P7500 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## VesaP

> Eli ei sit mitään todisteita tänään?



Ainoat todisteet Hamiltonin kirjapaljastukset, mitkä tietysti on 100% totta ja valaehtoisia.

Missä valokuvat, missä hd-laatuiset "back stage" videomateriaalit, missä HARD EVIDENCE Lancesta? Ja jos ko videoissa ym sit näkyy muitakin niin toki kaikille samat bannit (elinikäiset kiellot ja 10 vuoden tulosten menetys).

No, odotellaan josko noita kuuluisi jostain oikeasti vielä.

ps) Mut aika coolia jos jotain kamaa on annettu etappien aikana ruokapusseissakin ja etapin jälkeen on motolla roudattu tuoreet veripussit hotelliin odottaa valmiix sängyn päälle. COOL!  :Cool:

----------


## J T K

_Below is an open letter from Michael Ashenden to Phil Liggett, in response to_ _Liggett's appearance__ on Ballz Visual Radio on August 27._


*A Filthy Business Indeed*

----------


## Rommeli

> Ainoat todisteet Hamiltonin kirjapaljastukset, mitkä tietysti on 100% totta ja valaehtoisia.



Aika vahvasti tosiaan vaikuttaa siltä, että kovimmat todisteet ovat nimenomaan nuo Hamiltonin paljastukset (tai "paljastukset). Eikös nuo paljastuksetkin ole jo ainakin kertaalleen tyrmätty ihan oikeudessa vai olenko käsittänyt ihan väärin? Aika näyttää, onko tuossa jotain kovempaakin todistetta olemassa.

Niin ja mitä tuohon Hamiltonin kirjaan tulee, niin onhan se ihan siinä hyvän maun rajoilla ja aika pahasti haisee rahastus ja mediahuoraus tuossa.

----------


## dj78

http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2012...25815_ur.shtml Ennen oli epo-jääkaapit, nyt niiden tuomilla rahoilla sitten viini ja shamppanjakaapit nizzan mökillä..

----------


## Hans Opinion

Maanantai ei mittää... tiistai ei mittää... keskiviikko torstai ei mittää... perjantai ei mittää lauantai ei mittää... sunnuntai ei sittenkään mittää...

----------


## Kunde Svaan

Tässäkö nämä näytöt olikin? Alkoholisti Hamiltonin sepostukset. Hamilton..katkeran miehen tilitystä on aina mukava kuunnella :-)

Ja mihin se Travis on jämähtänyt? Onko juuttunu kiinni McDonaldsin drive-in kaistalle. 

Travis....150 kg sontaa.

----------


## Rommeli

> http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2012...25815_ur.shtml Ennen oli epo-jääkaapit, nyt niiden tuomilla rahoilla sitten viini ja shamppanjakaapit nizzan mökillä..



On muuten varsin hupaisaa, että Hamilton on edelleen olympiavoittaja, vaikka kärysi heti tuoreeltaan testissä ja jokusen kerran tuon lisäksikin. Tällaisen jampan höpinät ovat kuitenkin ilmeisen isossa osassa, kun vailla positiivisia näytteitä oleva mies laitetaan ikibannaan ja viedään vanhatkin saavutuksen. Komeaa toimintaa USADA, kertakaikkiaan komeaa.

Tähän varmaan kuuluisi se kuuluisa Castro-hymiö perään.

Mulla on muuten maitoa ja suolakurkkua jääkaapissa, jos jotakuta kiinnostaa.

----------


## vetooo

Eikö Kunde Svaanin pitäisi olla rauhallisin mielin jos mitään ei ole tapahtunut?

----------


## YT

> Tällaisen jampan höpinät .....



Hamilton on kertonut ne "höpinät" käsi raamatulla.

----------


## Rommeli

> Hamilton on kertonut ne "höpinät" käsi raamatulla.



Niin no voisin minäkin kertoa käsi raamatulla ihan mitä tahansa.

Edelleen eikö tuossa ole mitään ristiriitaa?

Ainakin kaksi käryä testeissä -> jälkimmäisestä kahdeksan vuoden banaani ja olympiakulta säilyy.
Ei yhtään todistettua käryä testeissä (ainakaan toistaiseksi) -> ikibanna ja kaikki saavutuksen niin sanotusti hiuksista vittuun.

En näe järkevää linjaa tässä. Ja edelleen en laskisi Hamiltonin jutuille mitään painoa, oli niissä perää tai ei.

----------


## vetooo

> Ainakin kaksi käryä testeissä -> jälkimmäisestä kahdeksan vuoden banaani ja olympiakulta säilyy.



Hamilton menettää olympiakultansa.





> *Tyler Hamilton loses Olympic gold after admitting to doping*
> 
> American cyclist Tyler Hamilton has been stripped of his 2004 Olympic gold medal after admitting that he took performance enhancers.
> 
> The 41-year-old, who snatched the top honour in the time trial in Sydney, was found guilty of doping at the time but denied the allegations and was permitted to keep his medal following a successful appeal.
> 
> Eight years later, the American cyclist has admitted that he did take a banned substance during the Olympic Games while testifying at Lance Armstrong's federal trial.



Tyler Hamilton loses Olympic gold after admitting to doping - Sports Mole

----------


## Rommeli

> Hamilton menettää olympiakultansa.
> 
> Tyler Hamilton loses Olympic gold after admitting to doping - Sports Mole



No vihtu. Näinhän se menikin. Asiaa ei vain ollut vielä korjattu kotoiseen Wikipediaan. Kiitokset korjauksesta.

----------


## kh74

> kun vailla positiivisia näytteitä oleva mies laitetaan ikibannaan ja viedään vanhatkin saavutuksen.



Mä en oikein ymmärrä tätä "ei positiivisia näytteitä" argumenttia. Mun mielestä tarvii olla vähän pihalla jos sitä hokee...

Kertokaapa kuinka monta kertaa narahtivat dopingtestissä Jan Ullrich, Ivan Basso ja vaikkapa Marco Pantani.  :Sarkastinen: 
Nekin vaan turhan noitavainon uhreja?

Ja onko todistajanlausunto jotenkin epäpätevä todiste? Kertokaapa se vaikka ihan rikosoikeuden tuomareille. Mä ymmärrän politikoinnin ja keskustelun siitä että tuliko Lancen narautus hoidettua sääntökirjan mukaan, mutta varmaan kukaan ei ole niin urpo että uskoo Lancen olevan syytön. Eihän?

Lance tais tempullaan haudata todisteet arkistokaappeihin, mutta ehkä saamme vielä Wikileaksista lukea mitä vaikkapa Big George sanoi suurelle valamiehistölle.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## vetooo

Tässä tuntuu olevan laajemminkin - en lähde tarkemmin erittelemään henkilöitä - käsitys, että Armstrongin syyllisyyteen olisivat riittäneet kahden katkeroituneen ex-joukkuetoverin Hamiltonin ja Landisin tarinoinnit. Kaksikon lisäksi Armstrongia vastaan on todistanut n. 10 hänen entistä tallitoveriaan.

----------


## StantheMan

Mulle riittää Popon ja Richin veljen todistus Lancen dopingin käytöstä. Ei siihen kymmentä nimetöntä todistajaa tarvitse.

----------


## Aakoo

> Tässä tuntuu olevan laajemminkin - en lähde tarkemmin erittelemään henkilöitä - käsitys, että Armstrongin syyllisyyteen olisivat riittäneet kahden katkeroituneen ex-joukkuetoverin Hamiltonin ja Landisin tarinoinnit. Kaksikon lisäksi Armstrongia vastaan on todistanut n. 10 hänen entistä tallitoveriaan.



Kuinka monta näistä tallikavereista saa tuomion samaan aikaan kuin Lance? Vaikka Armstrong varmasti dopingiin syylistyi, niin varmasti syyllistyi koko tallin kaikki kuskit (samoin kuin muutkin tuon ajan huipputallien kuskit). Onko hän sitten syyllisempi kuin muut? Kuinka monta näistä on samanlaisen tutkinnan alla, ja saa samat sanktiot. Vissiin Hincapiekin jatkaa vielä uraansa, vaikka oli Lancen tallikaverina ollessaan yhtä doupattu kuin muutkin. Tätä minä en ymmärrä.

----------


## Oppressor

> Kuinka monta näistä tallikavereista saa tuomion samaan aikaan kuin Lance? Vaikka Armstrong varmasti dopingiin syylistyi, niin varmasti syyllistyi koko tallin kaikki kuskit (samoin kuin muutkin tuon ajan huipputallien kuskit). Onko hän sitten syyllisempi kuin muut? Kuinka monta näistä on samanlaisen tutkinnan alla, ja saa samat sanktiot. Vissiin Hincapiekin jatkaa vielä uraansa, vaikka oli Lancen tallikaverina ollessaan yhtä doupattu kuin muutkin. Tätä minä en ymmärrä.



Todistajat ja vitamiinia käyttämään opetetut tuomitaan aikanaan. Wadan huojennusten mukaisesti. Siellähän on edelleenkin se 6 syytettyä, jotka ovat harrastelleet diilaamista yms sen Läänssin käytön lisäksi... Big George jättäytyi Lontoosta pois tämän takia (valistunut arvaus) ja ilmoitti alkuviikosta lopettavansa uransa eli kärsii tuomionsa ihan Ullena

----------


## Leopejo

> Kuinka monta näistä tallikavereista saa tuomion samaan aikaan kuin Lance? Vaikka Armstrong varmasti dopingiin syylistyi, niin varmasti syyllistyi koko tallin kaikki kuskit (samoin kuin muutkin tuon ajan huipputallien kuskit). Onko hän sitten syyllisempi kuin muut? Kuinka monta näistä on samanlaisen tutkinnan alla, ja saa samat sanktiot. Vissiin Hincapiekin jatkaa vielä uraansa, vaikka oli Lancen tallikaverina ollessaan yhtä doupattu kuin muutkin. Tätä minä en ymmärrä.



Armstrongilla oli sama mahdollisuus tunnustaa tekonsa ja tehdä yhteistyötä kuin muut, mutta hän ainoana kieltäytyi. 

Plus että syytteet Armstrongin kohdalla ovat vakavampia kuin pelkkä dopingin käyttö.

----------


## Kunde Svaan

Lancea ei pysty narauttaa kun se ei suostu yhteistyöhön :-) 

Se joka laukoo tällaista sontaa niin pysykööt jatkossakin siellä navetan takana.

----------


## vetooo

Lisää otteita Hamiltonin kirjasta. Aika odotettua settiä.

Tyler Hamilton's Book Reveals In-depth Doping Network | Cyclingnews.com

----------


## Rommeli

> Mä en oikein ymmärrä tätä "ei positiivisia näytteitä" argumenttia. Mun mielestä tarvii olla vähän pihalla jos sitä hokee...



Toki voidaan aina hokea mantraa "ei tuomioon vaadita positiivista testitulosta", mutta kyllä siihen jotain kovaa todistetta olisi silti hyvä saada. Pelkät kuulopuheet ja tulosluettelot eivät vielä sellaista mielestäni ole.





> Kertokaapa kuinka monta kertaa narahtivat dopingtestissä Jan Ullrich, Ivan Basso ja vaikkapa Marco Pantani. 
>  Nekin vaan turhan noitavainon uhreja?



Ulle ja Basso olivat osallisina Operaatio Puertossa, jossa oli mukana jotain kovempaakin todistetta, jolla nämä kaverit liitettiin dopingiin. Pantani taasen tuomittiin kaiketi veriarvojen perusteella, mutta hänet vapautettiin myöhemmin syytteistä. Kenenkään näiden kolmen koko uraa ja saavutuksia ei kuitenkaan ole laitettu millään muotoa pakettiin. Kukaan ei myöskään saanut elinikäistä kilpailukieltoa.






> Ja onko todistajanlausunto jotenkin epäpätevä todiste? Kertokaapa se vaikka ihan rikosoikeuden tuomareille. Mä ymmärrän politikoinnin ja keskustelun siitä että tuliko Lancen narautus hoidettua sääntökirjan mukaan, mutta varmaan kukaan ei ole niin urpo että uskoo Lancen olevan syytön. Eihän?



Todistajanlausunto on ihan hyvä todiste, mutta aina pitää miettiä myös todistajien uskottavuutta. Ainakin näiden isosti esille otettujen todistajien (Landis ja Hamilton) juttujen uskottavuutta voidaan kyllä varsin hyvin perustein epäillä raskaasti. Vähän turhan paljon tuntuu olevan hampaankolossa...

Niin no tuo syyttömyyteen uskominen on vähän kaksipiippuinen juttu. Itse uskon syyttömyyteen noin yleensäkin, kunnes toisin todistetaan. Toki epäilykset ovat vahvat ja usko puhtaaseen huippu-urheiluun on lähellä nollaa. Silti nuo takavuosien tulokset ovat käsitykseni mukaan ihan oikeassa linjassa ja parhaat siellä ovat korkeimmalla pallilla olleet. Se että asioita kaivellaan yhä edelleen ja resursseja haaskataan vanhoihin juttuihin, on mielestäni älytöntä. Keskittäisivät tarmonsa ja resurssinsa nykyisyyteen ja yrittäisivät taistella puhtaan urheilun puolesta edes jokseenkin uskottavasti... Vaan turha toivo lienee tuo. Tulevaisuudessa nähtäneen yhä enenevissä määrin näitä takautuvia ajojahteja ja tuloslistojen muokkauksia uuteen uskoon...

----------


## Kunde Svaan

Olipa tosiaan huikeat nuo Hamiltonin paljastukset :-)

Lance kertoi minulle että hän antoi positiivsen näytteen.

Kyllä herra Hamilton, luotan sinuun kuin vuoreen.


...pliiiis..ostakaa mun kirja. Että mä saisin fyffeä ku mun ura kusi dopingsotkuihin. Pliis. Mä tarvin fyffee.

----------


## Jan

vilkaiskaa tämä http://m.espn.go.com/wireless/story?storyId=8321135 ja cyclingnews. LA ei ole vetänyt oikeuteen.

----------


## Herman

> Kuinka monta näistä tallikavereista saa tuomion samaan aikaan kuin Lance? Vaikka Armstrong varmasti dopingiin syylistyi, niin varmasti syyllistyi koko tallin kaikki kuskit (samoin kuin muutkin tuon ajan huipputallien kuskit). Onko hän sitten syyllisempi kuin muut? Kuinka monta näistä on samanlaisen tutkinnan alla, ja saa samat sanktiot. Vissiin Hincapiekin jatkaa vielä uraansa, vaikka oli Lancen tallikaverina ollessaan yhtä doupattu kuin muutkin. Tätä minä en ymmärrä.



Onhan tuo ero kerrottu USADAn julkisissa kirjeissä: aineiden välitys, järjestelmällinen toiminta jne. Mutta missä todisteet ja millä nämä kymmenen(?) on peloteltu/houkuteltu yhteistyöhön USADAn kanssa? Jotain todella raskauttavaa täytyy olla esillä, pelkkä katkeruus paremmin ansainnutta tai muuten "inhottavaa" kapteenia kohtaan ei riittäne?

Todisteita odotellessa...  :Sekaisin: .

----------


## J T K

Lancehan on eittämättä ollut paras douppikuski. Sehän ei ole mikään kiistanalainen asia. Mutta se on aivan naurettavaa, että hän väittää varmaan hautaan asti olleensa puhdas...ja sitten kun mietitään, että hänen aikana kymppilistan ukot veteli kaikki myrkyt ja eivät silti pärjänneet "puhtaalle" Lancelle...

----------


## Oppressor

> Pantani taasen tuomittiin kaiketi veriarvojen perusteella, mutta hänet vapautettiin myöhemmin syytteistä. Kukaan ei myöskään saanut elinikäistä kilpailukieltoa.



Kun nyt oot niin vahvasti niiden positiivisten näytteiden kannalla niin kaivapa mulle näkyviin milloin Marco I Suuri antoi positiivisen näytteen - voin vinkata, niitä on paljon vähemmän kui Läänssillä...

Käy sit lukaisemassa toi USADAn 13.6. haastekirjelmä niin löydät helposti syyn miksi Lancelle (ja viidelle muulle) annetaan vähän enemmän kui normipenaltti.

----------


## Rommeli

> Kun nyt oot niin vahvasti niiden positiivisten näytteiden kannalla niin kaivapa mulle näkyviin milloin Marco I Suuri antoi positiivisen näytteen - voin vinkata, niitä on paljon vähemmän kui Läänssillä...



 Veriarvoilla tarkoitin tuossa edellä mitä todennäköisimmin liian korkeaa hematokriittiarvoa. Joka tapauksessa mies narahti testissä sillä tavalla, ettei päässyt kilpailemaan ja kilpailukieltoakin siitä tuli.  Mun laskuopin mukaan niitä todistettuja positiivisia on yhtä monta. Toki jollei tuota Pantanin tulosta lasketa positiiviseksi, on Lancella yksi enemmän ja se homma on selvitetty jo silloin aikanaan...





> Käy sit lukaisemassa toi USADAn 13.6. haastekirjelmä niin löydät helposti syyn miksi Lancelle (ja viidelle muulle) annetaan vähän enemmän kui normipenaltti.



Olen kyllä tavaillut kyseistä tuotosta, mutten vieläkään ole nähnyt asian tiimoilta esitettyjä todisteita. Tuo sanamuoto "vähän enemmän" lienee vitsi? Kyllä tuossa aika paljon enemmän annetaan...

----------


## petri ok

> Se että asioita kaivellaan yhä edelleen ja resursseja haaskataan vanhoihin juttuihin, on mielestäni älytöntä. Keskittäisivät tarmonsa ja resurssinsa nykyisyyteen ja yrittäisivät taistella puhtaan urheilun puolesta edes jokseenkin uskottavasti... Vaan turha toivo lienee tuo. Tulevaisuudessa nähtäneen yhä enenevissä määrin näitä takautuvia ajojahteja ja tuloslistojen muokkauksia uuteen uskoon...



Mutta kun homman nimi on se, että LAnce A ja Johan B vaikuttavat yhä edelleen pyöräilyssä. Ja mikäli näissä syytöksissä on edes jotusenkin pohjaa, niin juuri tämä caissi puhdistaa nykyistä urheilua. 

Todisteita tullaan saamaan julkisuuteenkin myös Lassen osalta, kun Bruyneelin juttua aletaan käsittelemään ja viimeistään, kun jutussa annetaan tuomio.

----------


## MV

Tämä keskustelu muistuttaa enemmän rata- kuin maantiepyöräilyä. Jätettäköön harjoitustehtäväksi, miksi. Kuutta päivää...

----------


## Oppressor

> Veriarvoilla tarkoitin tuossa edellä mitä todennäköisimmin liian korkeaa hematokriittiarvoa. Joka tapauksessa mies narahti testissä sillä tavalla, ettei päässyt kilpailemaan ja kilpailukieltoakin siitä tuli.  Mun laskuopin mukaan niitä todistettuja positiivisia on yhtä monta. Toki jollei tuota Pantanin tulosta lasketa positiiviseksi, on Lancella yksi enemmän ja se homma on selvitetty jo silloin aikanaan...



Tää on hauskaa. Nyt olet sitten sitä mieltä, että urheilijoiden terveyttä suojelemaan tarkoitettu hkr rajan rikkomisesta seuraava kahden viikon tauko on sama kuin positiivinen d-vitamiininäyte... Sullei kestä logiikka ihan perille asti. Cyclingnewsin foorumilla Lancen kaikki näkemykset uskoville on kehitetty ihan oma termi.

----------


## Rommeli

> Tää on hauskaa. Nyt olet sitten sitä mieltä, että urheilijoiden terveyttä suojelemaan tarkoitettu hkr rajan rikkomisesta seuraava kahden viikon tauko on sama kuin positiivinen d-vitamiininäyte...



Sekoitin kaksi asiaa. Se kilpailukielto tulikin vasta vuonna 2001 insuliinin hallussapidosta. Eli olet oikeassa, ei positiivista D-näytettä, mutta erittäin korkeita ja epäilyttäviä hematokriittiarvoja tukuittain tuon jo mainitun lisäksi.





> Sullei kestä logiikka ihan perille asti. Cyclingnewsin foorumilla Lancen kaikki näkemykset uskoville on kehitetty ihan oma termi.



Missä kohdassa se logiikka pahasti pettää?

Edit. Tuolla urheilijoiden terveyden suojelemisella on toinenkin nimi... Siihen aikaan ei vielä ollut EPO-testiä, mutta tuon suoja-arvon ylitys kertoi omaa sanomaansa. Toki joillakin on luontaisesti tietyt veriarvot korkeat.

----------


## YT

> ja millä nämä kymmenen(?) on peloteltu/houkuteltu yhteistyöhön USADAn kanssa?



Olet käsittänyt aivan väärin. Todistajia ei ole peloteltu vaan heille on avautunut mahdollisuus kertoa totuus ilman pelkoa kostosta.

----------


## dj78

http://www.hs.fi/kotimaa/Suomen+hiih...a1305596681155

----------


## asb

> http://www.hs.fi/kotimaa/Suomen+hiih...a1305596681155



Orionin kytkös taisi olla ainoa uusi asia tuossa jutussa. Sama meininki muuten, kuin ennenkin. "Mitään ei olla otettu ja oman kylän miehiä ei käräytetä."

----------


## vetooo

Kattavin näkemäni katsaus Hamiltonin kirjasta: Lance Armstrong: Case Closed - Page 1 | Books | OutsideOnline.com
*
Teksti on 6-osainen!*

** * * * **

Hiihdolle löytyy oma doping-ketju.

----------


## Kunde Svaan

Entinen jalkapalloilija Eric Cantona totesi hyvin aikoinaan että "lokit seuraa troolaria siinä toivossa että sieltä tippuisi ruokaa".

Eiköhän tässä kyse ihan samasta. Hamiltoni jauhaa paskaa että sais kirjaansa myytyä Lancen nimellä kun oma nimi ja maine ihan kuralla.

Jumaliste kun tienaisi edes muutaman euron Lancen nimellä? Pliis, osatkaa mun kirja, siinä hyviä ja rafflaavia juttua. Ei välttämättä kaikki totta mutta hyviä juttuja :-)

----------


## J T K

Tällä troolarilla ei vain ole enää kapteenia, seilaa kompassi sekaisin ja kone piiputtaen.

----------


## Kunde Svaan

Onko Travis nukahtanu viinapullon viereen kun ei kuulu mitään?

----------


## Hans Opinion

Valaehtoisesti annettu todistajalausunto on näyttö... mutta entäs jos ei usko "manuaaliin" jonka nimissä totuutta vannotaan? Valitettavan kevyeksi jää näyttö, tähän pitäisi ehdottomasti saada myös jotain tukevampaa/konkreettisempaa näyttöä alle muuten tämä ottelu käänyy kyllä Läänssille.

----------


## Kunde Svaan

Newsfoxin mukaan Texasin osavaltiossa myyty 2 kappaletta Hamiltonin kirjaa. Vielä pitäis pari myydä niin olis viinapullo tienattu.

----------


## vetooo

Olettamus siihen, että USADA olisi julkaissut lisätietoja Armstrong-casesta pohjautuu antidopingsääntöihin. Sääntökohtaa "10." on tulkittu - ml. allekirjoittanut - siten, että päätöksestä olisi jaettu dataa kaikkien nähtäville. Todellisuudessa materiaalia lienee saanut vain UCI. 

*United States Olympic Committee
National Anti-Doping Policies*

(Revisions effective as of January 1, 2009, unless otherwise noted)

*10.* *Public Disclosure of Pending Cases.*

No later than 5 business days after it has been determined in a hearing in accordance with the USADA Protocol that an anti-doping rule violation has occurred, or such hearing has been waived, or the assertion of an anti-doping rule violation has not been timely challenged, USADA shall publicly report the disposition of the anti-doping matter.

http://www.usada.org/files/pdfs/usoc-policies.pdf


_"And ye shall know the truth and the truth shall make you free."
_

----------


## Teppo

Hamiltonin kirja pitääkin ostaa tai toivoa vaikka joululahjaksi. Suosittelen lukemaan myös David Walshin L.A. Confidential. Joku laittoikin tänne pari päivää sitten linkin englanninkieliseen käännökseen. Ei tarvitse paljoa lukea, kun on selvää että 90-luvulla ei ilman Epoa ole ollut mitään asiaa pärjätä noissa skaboissa. 80-luvulla ei ollut vielä tarpeeksi tehokkaita satseja ja systemaattisuutta etteikö ilmankin olisi pärjännyt mutta Epon tultua homma muuttui täysin. Näitä paljastuskirjoja, oikeusjuttuja, kilpakavereiden käryjä jne. on ollut niin paljon, että Läänssin syyllisyydestä ei ole epäilystä. Douppaaminen on ollut todella härskiä, mutta saihan sitä sitten katsella yli-inhimillisiä suorituksia telkusta.

----------


## OJ

Ei douppaaminen mitään härskiä ollut, se oli(on?) normaalia monissa piireissä. Mutta miksi Lancea ei saisi vainota? Mikä nostaa Lancen sellaiselle jalustalle, että häntä ei saisi painostaa samalla tavalla kuin muita kuskeja? Ainakin tähän saakka Lance on suojautunut lakimiesten avulla, mutta nyt saattaisi olla anti-dopingilla nokittaa samalla mitalla, niin miksi Lancea ei nyt saisikaan ahdistaa?

Melko korkealla todennäköisyydellä Lance luistelee tästä muutaman miljoonan rikkaampana kohti eläkepäiviä.

----------


## Rommeli

> Mutta miksi Lancea ei saisi vainota? Mikä nostaa Lancen sellaiselle jalustalle, että häntä ei saisi painostaa samalla tavalla kuin muita kuskeja?



Näen tässä aika raskaan ristiriidan tähän nykytilanteeseen nähden. Vai keitä muita kuskeja on oikeasti painostettu/vainottu samalla tavalla? Keitä on painostettu edes lähes samalla tavalla? Mieleeni ei tule juuri nyt yhtäkään nimeä...

Edit. Alla oleva vastaus ei mielestäni liity kysymykseen oikein millään lailla.

----------


## MV

> Näen tässä aika raskaan ristiriidan tähän nykytilanteeseen nähden. Vai keitä muita kuskeja on oikeasti painostettu/vainottu samalla tavalla? Keitä on painostettu edes lähes samalla tavalla? Mieleeni ei tule juuri nyt yhtäkään nimeä...



Aloita näistä:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filippo_Simeoni
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christophe_Bassons

----------


## buhvalo

> Näen tässä aika raskaan ristiriidan tähän nykytilanteeseen nähden. Vai keitä muita kuskeja on oikeasti painostettu/vainottu samalla tavalla? Keitä on painostettu edes lähes samalla tavalla? Mieleeni ei tule juuri nyt yhtäkään nimeä...



Eipä ole muita vedetty tiukille. Mutta eihän LA ole kusessa omien kusiensa takia, vaan sen takia että on ollut aktiivisesti pyörittämässä laajempaa D-toimintaa.

----------


## OJ

> Näen tässä aika raskaan ristiriidan tähän nykytilanteeseen nähden. Vai keitä muita kuskeja on oikeasti painostettu/vainottu samalla tavalla? Keitä on painostettu edes lähes samalla tavalla? Mieleeni ei tule juuri nyt yhtäkään nimeä...
> 
> Edit. Alla oleva vastaus ei mielestäni liity kysymykseen oikein millään lailla.



Korjataan vähän. Ketään muuta ei ole vainottu samalla tavalla koska kenelläkään muulla ei ole samanlaista organisaatiota tukenaan, mutta laitetaan tähän nyt vaikka ihan aluksi Virenque, Pantani, Vandenbroucke, Ullrich, Basso. Ja jos nyt kuitenkin tuntuu siltä, että näitä kuskeja olisi jotenkin painostettu vähemmän, niin montakos yötä Lance on ollut putkassa doping-tutkinnan vuoksi ja ovatko viranomaiset ratsanneet Lancen kotitalon montakin kertaa? Kenellekään on tuskin epäselvää, että Lance, kuten nämä muutkin, ovat vetäneet satsia?





> Eipä ole muita vedetty tiukille.



Ehdit mua ennen vastaamaan. Mun mielestä muita on todellakin vedetty tiukille ja vasta tiukille laittaminen puristaa tunnustuksia pihalle. Nyt on taidettu vasta laittaa näitä todistajia tiukille ja he ovat päättäneet, että oma napa on Lancen napaa lähempänä ja tärkeämpi.

----------


## NoNo

> Valaehtoisesti annettu todistajalausunto on näyttö... mutta entäs jos ei usko "manuaaliin" jonka nimissä totuutta vannotaan? Valitettavan kevyeksi jää näyttö, tähän pitäisi ehdottomasti saada myös jotain tukevampaa/konkreettisempaa näyttöä alle muuten tämä ottelu käänyy kyllä Läänssille.



 Kyseisessä maassa on ihan kunnon rikoksista jopa teloitettu syyttömiä. Kyllä pohjalla täytyy olla vankat perusteet, joita sitten valaehtoisilla lausunnoilla tuetaan. Jotenkin tuntuu siltä ettei kunnon näyttöä ole tai sitä ei saada esille. Harmi sinänsä jos syyllinen pääse kuin koira veräjästä, mikäli LA on tehnyt sen mistä syytetään.

----------


## petri ok

Aika vähälle huomiolle on muuten jäänyt Hamiltonin väitteet, että Riis tutustutti hänet Fuentesille





> The former rider also claims that he was introduced to Dr. Eufemiano  Fuentes by Bjarne Riis when he left US Postal for Team CSC in 2002.



Mikäköhän taho tutkis tämän väitteen? Meinaan, jotta elinikäistä bannia iskis Riisillekin. 

UCI kaiketi haastaa Hamiltoninkin oikeuteen Riisin maineen loukkaamisesta ja Tanskan liitosta tais joku just kärähtää ihan muuten vaan. Joten taitaa tutkimatta jäädä tää väite.

----------


## YT

Eikös muutama vuosi sitten kiertänyt huhu, että Riis oli käynyt Fränkin kanssa Fuentesin luona?

----------


## OJ

Treenivinkkejä taisi Riis Fuentesilta hakea kuskeilleen. Sama kuin LA ja Ferrari, kymppitonnien treeniohjelmia me vaan...

----------


## vetooo

Frank maksoi Fuentesin treeniohjelmista 7 000 euroa.





> Luxembourg rider Frank Schleck has confirmed initial claims that he made a payment of nearly 7000 euros to a bank account belonging to Eufemiano Fuentes, a doctor at the centre of the Operacion Peurto doping scandal in 2006.
> 
> Schleck’s team, CSC-Saxo Bank, has pulled him from racing, saying he must concentrate on his case before the Luxembourg Anti-Doping Agency (ALAD).
> 
> "We would like to express our sincere hope that Fränk comes out of this case in a way that is acceptable to him and to the team, and we will do our utmost to make the most reasonable and sound decisions for him and for the team," team manager Bjarne Riis said in a press release issued today.



Frank Schleck Admits Fuentes Payment - BikeRadar

** * * * **

Frankin maksamat summat ovat pikkulasten viikkorahoja, kun verrataan Armstrongin ja Dr. Ferrarin väliseen rahaliikenteeseen. Luonnollisesti Tohtorilla on ollut muitakin asiakkaita kuin Armstrong.





> La Gazzetta dello Sport reports that a long investigation into Michelle Ferrari by the Padua prosecutor Benedetto Roberti have shown the transferral of large sums of money. One payment of $465,000 was reportedly made by Armstrong to Ferrari in 2006.
> 
> Roberti and his team have used wiretaps, email analysis and also examination of bank accounts to build a case against Ferrari, who was previously banned from working with athletes in Italy. La Gazzetta states that approximately 90 cyclists are involved, as well as a sum of €30 million.
> 
> Armstrong retired from the sport in 2005, and so it is not clear why he would have paid money to Ferrari in 2006. However he won a court case against the company SCA Promotions in 2006 over an unpaid bonus for winning his sixth Tour in 2004.



Italian investigators reported as tracing $465,000 payment from Armstrong to Ferrari in 2006

----------


## petri ok

Näin se vaan oikeessa maailmassa menisi, että Riis pistettäis boikottiin Bruyneelin kanssa ja vielä ku joku selvittäis Ochovitsin yms. yhteydet laittomaan douppaukseen niin jo alkaisi homma selkiytyä ja kun vielä McKvaakkukin eroaisi niin jo alkais uusi kausi pyöräilyssäkin.

Toki annokset on pienentynyt mutta...

Tallipomoina on liian monta niitä. En oikein tykkää edes Vinon siirtymisestä tallipomoksi, vaikka muuten tykkäsinkin.

EDIT USADA on uudelleen testannut Lanken näytteitä, jotka ovat positiivisia

----------


## Tonkov

Tallipomoilta pitäisi vaatia edes jonkinlaista puhtautta ...nykyäänhän on mahdollista että tallipomona/Directeur Sportivin paikalla on henkilö jolla on elinikäinen kilpailukielto (Kim Andersen).. UCI herätys !

----------


## vakevves

> Tallipomoilta pitäisi vaatia edes jonkinlaista puhtautta ...nykyäänhän on mahdollista että tallipomona/Directeur Sportivin paikalla on henkilö jolla on elinikäinen kilpailukielto (Kim Andersen).. UCI herätys !



Riis on jo ajat sitten tunnustanut dopingin käytön omalta osaltaan.

----------


## YT

> Riis on jo ajat sitten tunnustanut dopingin käytön omalta osaltaan.



On tunnustanut dopingin kilpauransa aikana, mutta on kiistänyt osallistuneensa dopauksen organisointiin tallipäällikkönä 2000 luvulla. Hamilton ja Züddeutsche Zeitungin tarinat väittävät toisin.

----------


## vetooo

> Newsfoxin mukaan Texasin osavaltiossa myyty 2 kappaletta Hamiltonin kirjaa. Vielä pitäis pari myydä niin olis viinapullo tienattu.



Kiinnostus on laimeaa kaikkialla: Amazon Best Sellers: best Sports & Outdoors

Pakkohan tuo oli tilata, vaikka kaikki oleellinen löytyy netistä.

----------


## vakevves

> On tunnustanut dopingin kilpauransa aikana, mutta on kiistänyt osallistuneensa dopauksen organisointiin tallipäällikkönä 2000 luvulla. Hamilton ja Züddeutsche Zeitungin tarinat väittävät toisin.



Joo, Riisin tunnustus ei näytä tehneen miehestä anti-doping-työmyyrää. 

Muutenkin, yksittäisten uheilijoiden käräyttämisen lisäksi pitäisi tonkia koko doping-ketju. Urheilijat eivät elä tyhjiössä. Heidän aika ja energia menee kilpailemiseen ja harjoitteluun. Doping-aineiden hankkiminen esim. pimeiltä markkinoilta vaatii työtä, suhteita ja rahaa. Urheilijan kuvioihin tuo ei oikein sovi.

----------


## petri ok

Tanskan liiton pj Tom Lundin mukaan Riisillä on hyvin hyvin paljon seliteltävää, mikäli Hamiltonin väitteille löytyy todisteita. Seurauksista hän ei osaa vielä sanoa.





> “Now we know of course that Tyler Hamilton and Bjarne Riis both have economized with the truth earlier,”



Sekä Hamilton että Riis ovat aikaisemmin ovat säästelleet totuutta puheissaan aiemmin, hän sanoo.

Ilmeisesti Lund taitaa olla Vetoon ja niiden parin muun jälkeen jo neljäs kirjan ostaja.

Sinällään hyvä, jos juttua aletaan tutkia. Tuli vaan mieleen, jotta montako Bjärnen luotsaamaa kuskia on liitetty operaatio Puertoon/Fuentesiin yms..? Hamilton, Basso, isoveli. Vai löytyykö useampia.

----------


## vetooo

> Tanskan liiton pj Tom Lundin mukaan Riisillä on hyvin hyvin paljon seliteltävää, mikäli Hamiltonin väitteille löytyy todisteita. Seurauksista hän ei osaa vielä sanoa.
> 
> Sinällään hyvä, jos juttua aletaan tutkia. Tuli vaan mieleen, jotta montako Bjärnen luotsaamaa kuskia on liitetty operaatio Puertoon/Fuentesiin yms..? Hamilton, Basso, isoveli. Vai löytyykö useampia.



+ Contador, Hernandez, Paulinho. Joku saattoi unohtua.

EDIT: Myös Jaksche on liitetty Operaatio Puertoon.

----------


## vetooo

> Tanskan liiton pj Tom Lundin mukaan Riisillä on hyvin hyvin paljon seliteltävää, mikäli Hamiltonin väitteille löytyy todisteita. Seurauksista hän ei osaa vielä sanoa.



CSC:n entinen ajaja Jörg Jaksche vahvistaa Tyler Hamiltonin version, että tallissa oli systemaattinen dopingkulttuuri. Bjarne Riis lähetti ajajiaan Eufemiano Fuentesin vastaanotolle Espanjaan.

----------


## Pyöräpummi

> Kattavin näkemäni katsaus Hamiltonin kirjasta: Lance Armstrong: Case Closed - Page 1 | Books | OutsideOnline.com
> *
> *







Kyllä tässä pyykissä tarvitaan vielä monta vettä ennen kuin puhdasta tulee!

----------


## vetooo

Cyclingnewsiiin ilmestyi äsken hieman pidempi juttu Jakschesta. Saksalaisen veripussit merkittiin nimellä _Bella_ (Operaatio Puerto).





> "It was always the dogs. Fuentes, he asked me how I wanted to name my blood bags and I said I didn’t have a clue. I asked what the others did and he said ‘dogs’. I asked if it was ethically okay to name my blood bags after my deceased dogs and he said ‘yes, it’s okay’. My dog was called Bella."



Jörg Jaksche: Doping, hypocrisy and a dog called Bella | Cyclingnews.com


Jaksche puhui suunsa aika puhtaaksi jo vuonna 2007 Der Spiegelin haastattelussa.





> The pro cyclist Joerg Jaksche is, next to Jan Ullrich, the second German cyclist on the customer list of Spanish doctor Eufemiano Fuentes. For a year he’s denied this. Now he is making himself available as the star witness to the prosecution – and tells his story of his doping career.



Joerg Jaksche Der Spiegel article translation - Drunkcyclist.com

----------


## petri ok

ElÄmme mielenkiintoisia aikoja. Ja köysi Bjärne Riisin kaulalla kiristyy.




> CSC:n entinen ajaja Jörg Jaksche vahvistaa Tyler Hamiltonin version, että tallissa oli systemaattinen dopingkulttuuri. Bjarne Riis lähetti ajajiaan Eufemiano Fuentesin vastaanotolle Espanjaan.



http://ekstrabladet.dk/sport/cykling/article1819769.ece
Jutun mukaan Jaksche on mennyt itse Fuentesin luo ja Fuentes oli ihmetellyt, ettei Riis ollut aikaisemmin lähettänyt häntä hoitoon. Eli JAkschen todistus on vielä "hear say", kuulopuhetta, joka ei käy todisteena, mutta...

JOhnny Weltz, joka toimi Riisin tallin apupomona taas kertoo, että todisteet vihjaavat, että jotain Hamiltonin kertoman tapaista tapahtui CSC:ssä




> Weltz was relegated to a desk job the following year, and then left  CSC in 2005. "At some point I ended up at the office,  I think because  there were some stuff that I shouldn't know about. That's just how it  was," he said.
> 
> "Those people that Bjarne was circulating with back then weren't my  kind of types at anyways. I didn't like the circle of people around him  back then, therefore, my relationship was distant."



 



> Cyclingnewsiiin ilmestyi äsken hieman pidempi juttu Jakschesta. Saksalaisen veripussit merkittiin nimellä _Bella_ (Operaatio Puerto).
> 
> 
> 
> Jörg Jaksche: Doping, hypocrisy and a dog called Bella | Cyclingnews.com
> 
> 
> Jaksche puhui suunsa aika puhtaaksi jo vuonna 2007 Der Spiegelin haastattelussa.
> 
> Joerg Jaksche Der Spiegel article translation - Drunkcyclist.com



Aika kovaa tekstiÄ McKvaakun toiminnasta. Ei skandaaleja = ei ongelmia.





> Jaksche spent hours talking to the UCI in the wake of his suspension.  He spoke to their lawyers, Anne Gripper, their former head in  anti-doping, and president, Pat McQuaid. But despite the cooperation  they discounted his testimony, saying that he hadn’t provided enough  information. Yet in the public sphere he had talked about Fuentes, an  introduction made by Manolo Saiz, doping at CSC, his first encounters  with EPO at Polti and the culture within Telekom. The UCI weren’t  impressed, and initially said they would appeal and press for a two-year  ban.



Hän kertoo kertoneensa kaiken tietämÄnsä UCIlle lievemmän rangaistuksen toivossa, mutta silti UCI vaati täyttÄ rangaistusta.





> “This is how you have to deal with the UCI. They try and protect  their sport but they don’t know how to do that. They think that a sport  without scandal is a clean sport and they have so many misleading people  in their federation. There are so many cadavers. It’s like having a  dead body in your basement festering away and going bad. That’s how the  UCI treat doping. They gave me no hope and I felt worse treated by the  UCI than if I hadn’t confessed and told them my story. It wasn’t the  reaction I was hoping to get."



Olisiko McKvaakun aika tehdä palvelus pyöräilylle ja erota?

----------


## J T K

Ei taida riittää Patin ero, tässä on kesän ja syksyn aikana saanut sen kuvan, että koko organisaatio on mätä enempi ja vähempi.

----------


## vetooo

Dr. Luigi Cecchini valmensi Bjarne Riisiä, kun tanskalainen polki ammattilaisena. Dr. Cecchinin asiakaslistalla on ollut vuosien varrella lukuisia tähtiajajia, ml. Tyler Hamilton ja Jörg Jaksche. Ihmettelen, ellei Hamilltonin kirjassa mainita kertaakaan hänen nimeään. Dr. Cecchini oli pitkään Italian ehkä legendaarisimman dopinglääkärin, Prof. Francesco Conconin alainen Ferraran yliopistossa. Myös Dr. Michele Ferrari kuuli tähän piinkovaan ytimeen.





> *Dr. Luigi Cecchinin asiakkaita:*
> 
> Michele Bartoli, two time winner of the Giro di Lombardia and Liège–Bastogne–Liège
> Ivan Basso, winner of the Giro d’Italia of 2006.
> Paolo Bettini, Olympic road race champion 2004, world champion in 2006 & 2007
> Michael Blaudzun, Denmark national road race champion 1994, 2004; Denmark national time trial champion 2001, 2003, 2005
> Matti Breschel, winner stage 21 of the 2008 Vuelta a España; Bronze medalist 2008 World Championships road race
> Fabian Cancellara, Time trial champion 2006 & 2007; Gold Medalist 2008 Olympic time trial; Bronze Medalist 2008 Olympic road race
> Francesco Casagrande, runner up at the Giro d’Italia 2001
> ...



EDIT: Jaa, löysin Jakschen haastattelun, jossa hän kertoo, ettei Dr. Cecchinillä ole mitään tekemistä dopingin kanssa.





> Jörg Jaksche told Cyclingheroes in February (2007): "Cecchini and his family  belong to the best people I have met in the cycling scene, he has  nothing to do with doping, those who claim the opposite are lying!"



Tässä voikin mennä rauhallisin mielin nukkumaan. Keskiviikkona on luvassa kaikkea kivaa luettavaa d-rnitamalta (Hamiltonin kirja julkaistaan).

----------


## Samuli

> ElÄmme mielenkiintoisia aikoja. Ja köysi Bjärne Riisin kaulalla kiristyy.
> 
> http://ekstrabladet.dk/sport/cykling/article1819769.ece
> Jutun mukaan Jaksche on mennyt itse Fuentesin luo ja Fuentes oli ihmetellyt, ettei Riis ollut aikaisemmin lähettänyt häntä hoitoon. Eli JAkschen todistus on vielä "hear say", kuulopuhetta, joka ei käy todisteena, mutta...



Tuossa Cyclingnewsin jutussa Jörg taas sanoo, että Saiz olisi hänelle esitellyt Fuentesin:"...Yet in the public sphere he had talked about Fuentes, an introduction made by Manolo Saiz..."

----------


## Kal Pedal

Osittainen offtopic: Olen itsekin käyttänyt Tanskalaista Ekstrabladet:ia lähteenä tämän tästä -seuraavat kohtuullisen tiiviisti pyöräilyä koska sen on Tanskassa mediaseksikäs laji. Pitää kuitenkin muistaa että Ekstrabladet on keltaista lehdistöa pahimmasta päästä. Siihen verrattuna suomalaiset IP-lehdet ovat kun New York Times.

----------


## Leopejo

> Dr. Luigi Cecchini valmensi Bjarne Riisiä, kun tanskalainen polki ammattilaisena. Dr. Cecchinin asiakaslistalla on ollut vuosien varrella lukuisia tähtiajajia, ml. Tyler Hamilton ja Jörg Jaksche. Ihmettelen, ellei Hamilltonin kirjassa mainita kertaakaan hänen nimeään. Dr. Cecchini oli pitkään Italian ehkä legendaarisimman dopinglääkärin, Prof. Francesco Conconin alainen Ferraran yliopistossa. Myös Dr. Michele Ferrari kuuli tähän piinkovaan ytimeen.



Siihen aikaan kuuluit joko Ferrarin tai Cecchinin asiakkaisiin. Tai näin ainakin jotkut kirjat sen maalaavat (Daniel Coyle, Lance Armstrong's War).

Näköjään Hamilton puhuu Cecchinista ja kirjoittaa, ettei tämä ikinä ottanut dopingia edes puheekseen. Hän jopa neuvoi Hamiltonia pysymään kaukana Dr. Fuentesista (Gazzetta dello sport tänään).

Minulla oli käsitys, että Cecchinikin kuuluisi douppaaviin lääkäreihin ja olisi kielletyllä listalla. Nopealla googlauksella en kuitenkaan löytänyt muuta kuin mahdollinen suhde Fuentesiin (hah), kuuluminen Ferrarin kanssa Conconin seuraajiin ja... vanha puhelinkeskustelu jossa hän tilaa suuria määriä (antidopinglistalla, mutta USA:ssa vapaasti myynnissä oleva) DHEA-steroidia.

Googletuksessa vastaan tuli seuraava kirja, joka voisi ehkä kiinnostaa vetooota. En tiedä kirjasta mitään: 
*Italian Sports Coaches : Francesco Conconi, Luigi Cecchini, Michele Ferrari, Carlos Santuccione, Antonino Foti*

----------


## OMT

Nyt kannattaa pitää foliohatuista kiinni. Jos tosiaan löytyy pitävät todisteet rahansiirroista ja positiivisten testitulosten hautaamisesta, niin alkaa olla homma paketissa Armstrongin osalta. Ja saattaa UCI:ssakin alkaa ovi käymään...

----------


## Pyöräpummi

> Nyt kannattaa pitää foliohatuista kiinni. Jos tosiaan löytyy pitävät todisteet rahansiirroista ja positiivisten testitulosten hautaamisesta, niin alkaa olla homma paketissa Armstrongin osalta. Ja saattaa UCI:ssakin alkaa ovi käymään...



Muistuttaa aika lailla piraijaklubia!

----------


## Rickmaple

Jonathan Vaughters on käynyt cyclingnewsin foorumilla. Tosin nyt on CN:n sivut ilmeisesti nurin... Mainitsee kuitenkin d-menneisyyden CVV:n, Zabriskien ja Danielsonin osalta.

----------


## Also R

Vuodet US Postal/Discovery -tiimissä

CVV 1998-2003
Zabriskie 2001-2004
Danielson 2005-2007
Vaughters 1998-1999

----------


## Rickmaple

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/vaug...hers-at-garmin

linkki siihen vaughtersin juttuun.

----------


## OMT

Museeuw admits doping was ‘part of daily life’

----------


## OMT

_"Twenty-three state senators sent a letter, addressed from senator Michael J. Rubio’s office, on Tuesday to U.S. senators Dianne Feinstein and Barbara Boxer. In the letter, the state senators, “respectfully request that (Feinstein and Boxer) call upon (that office) and the appropriate oversight committees of the United States Congress to develop appropriate constitutional protections and conduct a comprehensive review of USADA’s operations and finances, with special attention to USADA’s unilateral changes in rules for dealing with athletes who have never failed a drug test.”_

http://velonews.competitor.com/2012/...f-usada_237560

Mahtaakohan olla tuttuja nimiä näiden senaattoreiden tukijoukoissa?

----------


## OJ

Tähän sopii hyvin ämerikkalainen slogani "rehellisten ei tarvitse olla huolissaan". Ja toinen voisi olla, "kuka leivättömän pöydän ääreen lähtee muita kiusaamaan, se leivättömän pöydän ääressä kiusaamisen kestäköön". Taitaa tämä korruptio olla vähän laajemmalle levinnyt.

----------


## asb

Haha. Näin kauan Lance jaksoi sitten olla "taistelematta." Samalla tavallahan poliitikkoystävät Ranskassa auttoivat testien välttelyssä.

Tämä se on "vendetta" jos mikä.

Laitoinpa muuten Hamiltonin kirjan tilaukseen. Olenko viides?

----------


## pirtti

> Laitoinpa muuten Hamiltonin kirjan tilaukseen. Olenko viides?



Meillä on se Kindlessä ollut jo kohta kaksi päivää, en vaan ole itse ehtinyt vielä edes aloittaa. Vaimo siitä on jo hyvän siivun lukenut. Eli ehkä kuudes jos nämä e-kirjaostokset lasketaan?

----------


## Poursuivant

Ei ehkä ole huono hankita tämä Hamiltonin lärpäke. Ainakin Inner Ringin kirja-arvio Tylerin ja Dan Coylen teoksesta on, noh, positiivinen.

----------


## Fjälle

-> Poursuivant.
Piikikäs loppukommentti  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## vetooo

Mielenkiintoinen Tyler Hamiltonin haastattelu (5-osainen).

Bill  Gifford Talks to Tyler Hamilton About The Secret Race, Lance Armstrong,  and Doping in Cycling | Lance Armstrong | OutsideOnline.com

----------


## StantheMan

Aloittelin Hamilton-Coyle -kirjaa lukemaan ipadista. Helppoa luettavaa ja selkeästi kirjoitettua tekstiä. Se on koomista, näissä "muistelmissa", että niissä on niin tarkkaan kerrottu vuosien takaisia asioita. Tapahtumat kerrotaan, niin kuin ne juuri olisivat tapahtuneet / meneillään. Tarkka on muisti Hamiltonin pojalla  :Vink:  No, fiktiotahan elämänkerrat usein onkin.

----------


## keski-ikäinen

Olen lukenut tollasen noin puolet Hamiltonin kirjasta. Aika hurjaa tuo touhu oli, jos pitää paikkansa, mitä kirjassa sanotaan.

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Tuleeko Lassesta Supersammako?

San Diegossa on yksi mailman suurimmista laivastotukikohdista, jossa majailee myös Navy Seals koulutuskeskuksineen.

Hyvä Lasse!
Koirat haukkuu ja vankkurit kulkee!

Ehkä tuo Hamilton-kirja tulee luettavaksi. Ammattikirjoittahan siinä on takana.
Siinä on varmasti meheviä ja pikantteja juttuja.

----------


## pekoni

http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/Lance+Armst...a1305597920332 - Saisikohan Kaisa Varis juosta HCM:n?

----------


## arctic biker

Miksei Kaisa vois juosta, hiihti maakuntaviestin ja SM-hiihdoissakin oli tänä vuonna.

----------


## lassekoo

> http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/Lance+Armstrongia+ei+päästetä+Chicagon+maratoni  lle/a1305597920332 - Saisikohan Kaisa Varis juosta HCM:n?







> Armstrong ei ehtinyt ilmoittautua maratonille virallisesti. Ongelmat ilmenivät, kun säätiöstä selvitettiin osallistumismahdollisuuksia.





Tuosta uutisesta kyllä jäi käsitys että osallistuminen ei onnistunut ilmoittautumisajan umpeen menemisen johdosta.

----------


## pekoni

> [/FONT][/COLOR]
> Tuosta uutisesta kyllä jäi käsitys että osallistuminen ei onnistunut ilmoittautumisajan umpeen menemisen johdosta.



tjaah, voi kai sen niinkin tulkita. Itse ymmärsin niin, että säätiö kyseli, että onnistuuko ennen virallista lappujen sisäänlaittamista ja silloin jo sanottiin, että ei onnistu.

----------


## YT

Sillä on pelikielto. Jos maratooni haluaa olla olympialaji, niin eivät taatusti laske pelikiellossa olevaa juoksemaan.

----------


## tapna

> http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/Lance+Armst...a1305597920332 - Saisikohan Kaisa Varis juosta HCM:n?



Variksen väärin perustein saama kilpailukielto on kumottu jo yli kolme vuotta sitten. http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/artikkeli/K.../1135244288304

----------


## OMT

UCI to introduce doping amnesty?

----------


## Vandit

> Variksen väärin perustein saama kilpailukielto on kumottu jo yli kolme vuotta sitten. http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/artikkeli/K.../1135244288304



"Väärin perustein", hahaha. Voi että kun kiinnostaa muotoseikat epo- käyttäjän kohdalla. Muotoseikat vaikuttaa toki siihen onko kilpailukielto lainmukainen vai ei, mutta ei se asian moraalia muuta mihinkään, eikä tee epo-käyttäjästä puhdasta. Säälittävää tuollainen puolustelu.

----------


## vetooo

UCI:n puheenjohtaja Pat McQuaidilla on painavaa sanottavaa.

CAS:iin ei mennä, mutta voidaan toimia tarvittaessa toisin.



> "We don’t want to go to CAS necessarily on the merits of the case, but if we have to on jurisdiction we will do so."



UCI:lla ei ole osaa eikä arpaa, että Armstrongin positiivisen dopingtesti olisi lakaistu maton alle. Omatunto on 100 % puhdas.



> "There are people who are saying the UCI helped Armstrong or was complicit with Armstrong in relation to those tests. That's absolutely untrue ... there’s a lot of people very quick to make statements to the media which have no backup evidence."
> 
> McQuaid said his "conscience is 100 percent clear."



Hamiltonin on hyväksyttävä ja tunnustetava vahinko, jota hän teki lajille jatkaen sitä edelleen.



> "There is absolutely no remorse in the whole book about what he did and what’s done for the sport in all of that time", McQuaid said of Hamilton after having read extracts of the book. "That doesn’t impress me."
> 
> "And then I wonder what’s the objective of him coming clean. He says it’s a weight off his shoulders ... but by the same token he has to accept and recognize the damage he did to the sport and the damage he continues to do to the sport."



Kirjan todellinen motiivi: raha?



> Asked if Hamilton’s evidence is tainted, McQuaid replied: "I think so ... when people time the arrival of books to meet certain situations I question what their real motivations are. Is it to make money?"



Cycling body mulls doping amnesty, wont challenge decision to strip Armstrong of Tour titles - The Washington Post

----------


## Rommeli

> Kirjan todellinen motiivi: raha?



En nyt ota kantaa mihinkään muuhun, mutta kuvitteleeko joku ihan oikeasti jotain muuta? Ei se nyt kovin suurta päättelyä vaadi jos väittää, että satavarmasti kirja on tehty dollarinkuvat silmissä välkkyen. Siihen en osaa ottaa kantaa kuinka paljon kirja sisältää faktaa ja kuinka paljon puhdasta fiktiota lisätulojen toivossa.

----------


## tapna

> "Väärin perustein", hahaha. Voi että kun kiinnostaa muotoseikat epo- käyttäjän kohdalla. Muotoseikat vaikuttaa toki siihen onko kilpailukielto lainmukainen vai ei, mutta ei se asian moraalia muuta mihinkään, eikä tee epo-käyttäjästä puhdasta. Säälittävää tuollainen puolustelu.



Missasit doping-vastaisessa vouhotuksessasi viestin pointin, joka pitänee vääntää rautalangasta. Varis ei ole kilpailukiellossa ja saa siksi osallistua vaikka maratooneille halutessaan. Olen toki samaa mieltä siitä, että on säälittävää puolustella sääntöjä rikkovia verenimijöitä.

----------


## asb

Voitte olla varmoja, että ilmoittautumisajat ei Amerikan mantereella koske Lancea. On se kuitenkin sen tason yleisömagneetti edelleen. En tiedä mikä lajiliitto määrää tuolla maraton-puolella, mutta veikkaan että doping-säännöt on sielläkin samat.

----------


## asb

> En nyt ota kantaa mihinkään muuhun, mutta kuvitteleeko joku ihan oikeasti jotain muuta? Ei se nyt kovin suurta päättelyä vaadi jos väittää, että satavarmasti kirja on tehty dollarinkuvat silmissä välkkyen. Siihen en osaa ottaa kantaa kuinka paljon kirja sisältää faktaa ja kuinka paljon puhdasta fiktiota lisätulojen toivossa.



Et ole ainoa, joka kuvittelee lapsellisesti, että motiiveja voi olla kerrallaan ainoastaan yksi. Patu Mc on kanssasi samalla viivalla.

----------


## Rommeli

> Et ole ainoa, joka kuvittelee lapsellisesti, että motiiveja voi olla kerrallaan ainoastaan yksi. Patu Mc on kanssasi samalla viivalla.



Väittäisin, että on lapsellisempaa kuvitella, ettei se motiivi olisi nimenomaan raha. Ajoituskin tuolla teoksella on jokseenkin kohdallaan, jos asiaa ajatellaan taloudelliselta kantilta.

Niin ja tottakai niitä motiiveja voi useampiakin olla, mutta raha se edelleen on, mikä ratkaisee. Sinä ilmeisesti uskot, että vilpitön halu puhdistaa ilmaa on se todellinen ja tärkein motiivi tuossa kirjassa?

----------


## PHI

Itse uskon että Hamiltonin perimmäinen motiivi oli saada omatuntonsa puhtaaksi.
Valheen kanssa on raskasta elää.

----------


## Höysö

> Itse uskon että Hamiltonin perimmäinen motiivi oli saada omatuntonsa puhtaaksi.
> Valheen kanssa on raskasta elää.



Eikö se olisi onnistunut ilman kirjan kirjoittamista? Rahaahan se haluaa.

----------


## Rommeli

> Eikö se olisi onnistunut ilman kirjan kirjoittamista? Rahaahan se haluaa.



 Toisaalta jos nuo vahvistamattomat tiedot (vai pitäisikö sanoa huhut) pitävät paikkansa, lienee hän saanut jo kohtuullisen summan jenkkiveronmaksajien rahaa USADAlta.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Jos ei ole rahasta kysymys vaan omatunnon puhdistamisesta niin Tyler sitten varmaan lahjoittaa kirjastaan saamat rahat antidoping-työhön.

----------


## vetooo

> En nyt ota kantaa mihinkään muuhun, mutta kuvitteleeko joku ihan oikeasti jotain muuta? Ei se nyt kovin suurta päättelyä vaadi jos väittää, että satavarmasti kirja on tehty dollarinkuvat silmissä välkkyen. Siihen en osaa ottaa kantaa kuinka paljon kirja sisältää faktaa ja kuinka paljon puhdasta fiktiota lisätulojen toivossa.



Annan Hamiltonille oikein mielelläni rahani - siis 1 kirjan myyntihinnan.

Mielestäni tässä ei ole tärkeintä, että lahjoitetaan rahaa yhdelle terveytensä menettäneelle ex-pyöräilijälle, vaan saadaan ihmiset vakuuttuneiksi, ettei puhdas ajaja voinut voittaa 7 kertaa peräkkäin Ranskan ympäriajoa aikakautena, jolloin käytännössä kaikki huippunimet olivat liikkeellä dopingin avulla. Anteeksi vaan, mutta Armstrongin kannattajien - en tarkoita sinua - esittämä yhtälö on yksinkertaisesti mahdoton.

----------


## Rommeli

> Annan Hamiltonille oikein mielelläni rahani - siis 1 kirjan myyntihinnan.



Samoin tulen tekemään, mikäli tuo joskus tullaan suomentamaan. Ei vaan jaksa alkaa kahlaamaan vieraskielistä kirjaa, kunnei siitä tule kaikkea irti millään saamaan.

----------


## vetooo

But not as safe as when he claims Dr. Michele Ferrari, Armstrong’s doctor, devised    a system of "microdosing" to shift the EPO through the veins quicker.

*"It    took the drug-testing authorities several years and millions of dollars to    develop a test to detect EPO. It took Dr. Ferrari about five minutes how to    figure out how to evade it"*, Hamilton writes in one thoroughly depressing    passage.

Tyler Hamilton's explosive book paints dark picture of a malevolent world around Lance Armstrong - Telegraph
Äijä on legenda.**

----------


## Rickmaple

Ostin kirjan. Nyt lasi viiniä ja mukava asento.

----------


## TuplaO

> Et ole ainoa, joka kuvittelee lapsellisesti, että motiiveja voi olla kerrallaan ainoastaan yksi. Patu Mc on kanssasi samalla viivalla.



Nyt pitää olla asbin kanssa samaa mieltä. Olisi absurdia olettaa, että motiivi olisi vain ja ainoastaan raha (tai joku myy yksittäinen jalo tai vähemmän jalo asia). Tyleri taitaa mm. keventää sydäntään, antaa takaisin Lance & Co:lle, tehdä vähän tiliä jne. jne. Oli miten oli, kyseessä on mielestäni ihan OK muuvi, vaikka ison sontaläjän pöyhimisestä onkin kyse.

----------


## ussaf

Voidaan ihan hyvin sopia, että Tyleria motivoi oman edun tavoittelu, katkeruus, pullon henki ja vaaliliitto itse pirun kanssa. Silti kirjassa esitetyt väitteet on arvioitava väitteinä. Jos niitä ei kumota ja/tai kumota oikeudessa, ovat ne vähintäänkin totta käytännössä.

On other news, tää oli aika hauska:

Former Armstrong teammate Tyler Hamilton writes about it in his new  tell-all book, “The Secret Race,” while recounting his decision to  testify about Armstrong’s doping before a Los Angeles grand jury, a case  that was inexplicably dropped last February. Hamilton says as his day  before the grand jury neared, his attorney received “a series of urgent  calls from Lance’s lawyers who were offering their services for free.”

“For six years he gives me zero support,” Hamilton continues. “Now, when  things get tough, he wants us on the same team again. No thanks.”

http://www.utsandiego.com/news/2012/...ce-and-landis/

----------


## Plus

On kyllä hyvää lukemista tuo Hamiltonin kirja. Lance vaikuttaa juuri niin mulkulta kuin olin kuvitellutkin. Onhan se aika naiivia kuvitella että joku on huipulla puhtaana tänäänkään päivänä.

----------


## vetooo

> On kyllä hyvää lukemista tuo Hamiltonin kirja. Lance vaikuttaa juuri niin mulkulta kuin olin kuvitellutkin. Onhan se aika naiivia kuvitella että joku on huipulla puhtaana tänäänkään päivänä.



Seuraa ensi vuoden Ranskan ympäriajoa ja Alpe d'Huezia. Jos joku ajaja päseee alle 39.30:n (13,8 km), niin aletaan liikkua epäilyttävällä vyöhykkeellä.

Mainittakoon, että tämänvuotisessa Espanjan ympäriajossa 6 W/kg:n keskitehoihin on päästy van sangen lyhytkestoisissa nousuissa.

Pantani latoi taiuluun vajaata 7 W/kg:ta vuoristoetapista toiseen 1990-luvulla.

----------


## StantheMan

Aikoinani tutustuin amerikkalaiseen menestyjään. Hänkin oli mulkku ympäristölleen. Tästä yleistäen sanoisin, että amerikkalaiset menestyjät ovat yleensäkin mulkkuja.

----------


## Ilkee

On tää huikee ketju ja kuinka täällä kaikki voi tietää noin paljon kaikesta, seuraavaks voitas kehittää syöpälääke. .. En ole muuten kenenkään puolella...

----------


## MV

> seuraavaks voitas kehittää syöpälääke



Oisko joku sellanen aine, joka helpottaa palautumista rankkojen syöpähoitojen jälkeen. Jotain mikä vahvistas luonnollisesti kehon kykyä parantua. Vois ottaa pohjaks jonkun sellasen kehossa luonnostaan esiintyvän yhdisteen jota ois kuitenkin helpohko tuottaa synteettisesti. Vois tutkia kehon käyttäytymistä luonnollisissa stressireaktioissa vaikkapa kovan urheilusuorituksen aikana ja kattoo mitkä nousee, mitkä vaikuttaa. Löytysköhän jotain vinkkiä Wikipediasta

----------


## Merckx

> Mielestäni tässä ei ole tärkeintä, että lahjoitetaan rahaa yhdelle terveytensä menettäneelle ex-pyöräilijälle, vaan saadaan ihmiset vakuuttuneiksi, ettei puhdas ajaja voinut voittaa 7 kertaa peräkkäin Ranskan ympäriajoa aikakautena, jolloin käytännössä kaikki huippunimet olivat liikkeellä dopingin avulla. Anteeksi vaan, mutta Armstrongin kannattajien - en tarkoita sinua - esittämä yhtälö on yksinkertaisesti mahdoton.



Olen aivan samaa mieltä - yhtälö on mahdoton. Mutta olisivat sitten ottaneet sen positiivisen näytteen sen seitsemän vuoden aikana. Milestäni se, että positiivista näytettä noiden vuosien aikana ei Lancesta otettu, on myös aika mahdoton!

----------


## rjrm

Epäilet, että on siis otettu positiivinenkin näyte. Ehkä, mutta se on salattu.

----------


## Jan

> Seuraa ensi vuoden Ranskan ympäriajoa ja Alpe d'Huezia. Jos joku ajaja päseee alle 39.30:n (13,8 km), niin aletaan liikkua epäilyttävällä vyöhykkeellä.
> 
> Mainittakoon, että tämänvuotisessa Espanjan ympäriajossa 6 W/kg:n keskitehoihin on päästy van sangen lyhytkestoisissa nousuissa.
> 
> Pantani latoi taiuluun vajaata 7 W/kg:ta vuoristoetapista toiseen 1990-luvulla.



Niin, mutta mistä me tiedämme miten puhtaan urheilijan suorituskyky käyttäytyy GT:n aikana? Onko pudotus kolmannella viikolla paljon isompi kuin voimme aavistaakaan?

----------


## Rickmaple

Kirja luettu. Melkoista tekstiä... Sehän näissä opuksissa aina on, ettei ikinä tiedä kuinka paljon on faktaa ja kuinka paljon fiktiota, mutta kyllähän tuo kirja avasi doping-maailmaa paljon enemmän kuin esim Millarin kirja. Ja vaikka faktaa olisikin vain puolet, niin silti se touhu on ollut todella rajua. Kirjoittaisipa joku vastaavan suomen hiihdosta!

----------


## Leopejo

Tuon kirjan toinen kirjoittaja Daniel Coyle eli vuoden Gironassa Lancen seurassa, jonka seurauksena ilmestyi "Lance Armstrong's War", josta itse nautin, vaikka huomasi, ettei Coyle ollut mikään pyöräilyn asiantuntija, ja silloin tällöin hän on hieman naiivi tai yksinkertaistaa asioita liikaa.

Coylen kirjasta ilmestyi uusi painos Armstrongin palattua kilpailuihin. Ironista tässä on se, että toinen painos sai kritiikkiä liikaa Armstrongia puolustavana. Näköjään Coyle ei silloin enää seurannut pyöräilyä, mutta kustantaja "pakotti" hänet kirjoittamaan Armstrong-myöntäisen lisäkappaleen.

----------


## J. Conrad

> Kirjoittaisipa joku vastaavan suomen hiihdosta!



http://www.bookplus.fi/kirjat/doping...FaItmAod530APA

On muuten helvetin hyvä. Alkaa sotien jälkeisestä ajasta, Pervitin™ tableteista nykypäivään.

----------


## OJ

> Seuraa ensi vuoden Ranskan ympäriajoa ja Alpe d'Huezia. Jos joku ajaja päseee alle 39.30:n (13,8 km), niin aletaan liikkua epäilyttävällä vyöhykkeellä.
> 
> Mainittakoon, että tämänvuotisessa Espanjan ympäriajossa 6 W/kg:n keskitehoihin on päästy van sangen lyhytkestoisissa nousuissa.
> 
> Pantani latoi taiuluun vajaata 7 W/kg:ta vuoristoetapista toiseen 1990-luvulla.



Kyllä se epäilyttävän raja menee jossain 42 minuutin kohdilla jos alle on ajettu normaali alppi-etappi. Alle 40 minuuttia ja kyseessä on satavarmasti veritankattu tai EPOlla buustattu nousu. Jotain viitettä voi katsoa Grimpee de l'alpen tuloslistoilta. Pienenä vinkkinä, että ko. tapahtuman kuntopyöräilijät ovat aika kovia kumitossumiehiä, jotka eivät paljon häpeä esimerkiksi proffa-kermiksissä. Minä en tosin laittaisi päätäni pantiksi noiden amatöörienkään puhtauden puolesta.

Se puhtaan friikin mahdollinen 5,8 w/kg kynnysteho ei välttämättä ole kovin kaukana todellisuudesta.

----------


## pirtti

Reilu puolet luettu Hamiltonin kirjasta ja suosittelen. Varsin mielenkiintoista settiä, mielestäni varsin uskottavaakin ja ei todellakaan mikään henk.koht. hyökkäys Lassea vastaan, Lasse nyt on yksi peluri toki siinä. Riisillä ton jälkeen varmaan vielä löysemmät on housussa kuin Lassella  :Hymy:

----------


## StantheMan

> Reilu puolet luettu Hamiltonin kirjasta ja suosittelen. Varsin mielenkiintoista settiä, mielestäni varsin uskottavaakin ja ei todellakaan mikään henk.koht. hyökkäys Lassea vastaan, Lasse nyt on yksi peluri toki siinä. Riisillä ton jälkeen varmaan vielä löysemmät on housussa kuin Lassella



Samoissa menossa kirjassa ja sama on mielipide kirjan sisällöstäkin tässä vaiheessa.

----------


## Kal Pedal

OK. Montako muuta pyöräilijää se kirjassaan nimeltä mainiten syyttää dopingista? Meinaan jos ei ole henkilökohtainen hyökkäys.

----------


## vetooo

> Kyllä se epäilyttävän raja menee jossain 42 minuutin kohdilla jos alle on ajettu normaali alppi-etappi. Alle 40 minuuttia ja kyseessä on satavarmasti veritankattu tai EPOlla buustattu nousu.



Sastre vetäisi Alpe d'Huezin aikaan 39.32 vuonna 2008. Se on jonkinlainen raja. Sastre on kirppu, mutta tuollaiselle 70-kiloiselle (+8 kg fillari ja varusteet), 39.30:n suoritus vaatii 430 Wattia eli 6,14 W/kg:ta. Sanoisin edelleen, että 39.30 on mahdollista saavuttaa ilman dopingia.

----------


## skeba64

> OK. Montako muuta pyöräilijää se kirjassaan nimeltä mainiten syyttää dopingista? Meinaan jos ei ole henkilökohtainen hyökkäys.



Kokonaisia tiimejä ja/tai niiden kärkipään kuskeja, tiimipomoja ym. Douppaus normitoimintaa vuosikausia. Lance yhtenä pelurina (toki keskeisenä) muiden mukana. Minustakin aika uskottavaa settiä ja tuota voi huvikseen peilata vaikka Suomen hiihtoon...epo...veritankkaus...jne.

----------


## skeba64

> OK. Montako muuta pyöräilijää se kirjassaan nimeltä mainiten syyttää dopingista? Meinaan jos ei ole henkilökohtainen hyökkäys.



Vielä edellisen vastauksen jatkoksi, "syyttää" ei ole se sana. Kirjassa kerrotaan Edgarin (epo), pienten punaisten munien (testo), BBien (veripussit) ym. käytöstä eri talleissa aika seikkaperäisesti. Kaikki (huiput) messissä, kaikki tiesivät jne.

----------


## kolistelija

Löytyykö kyseistä opusta ihan jostain kivijalasta? Kävin Helsingin Akateemisessä ja Suomalaisessa, molemmista tulin ulos tyhjin käsin.

----------


## pirtti

> OK. Montako muuta pyöräilijää se kirjassaan nimeltä mainiten syyttää dopingista? Meinaan jos ei ole henkilökohtainen hyökkäys.



Enpä ole laskenut, mutta lukuisia pyörälijöitä, tallipäälliköitä ja lääkäreitä mainitaan nimillä ja yhdistetään suoraan dopingiin. Lisäksi yleisesti tosiaan todetaan että homma oli yleistä ja liitetään kokonaisia talleja organisoituun toimintaa, todetaan että "Festinat" olis voinut '98 käydä aika monelle, Festinalla oli vaan ehkä paskempi tsägä, jos asian näin haluaa nähdä. 

Toki Lassesta, hänestä itsestään ja Kevin Livingstonista on enemmän detaileita, koska tämä kolmikko (kirjan mukaan) oli se US Postalin, varsinkin '99 TdF ydin, jotka vetivät homman pidemmälle kuin muut ja heillä oli "oma suljettu kerho". Suoraan sanotaan, että myös muut Postal kuskit vetivät, nimiltä mainiten ja detaileja avaten esim Hincapie, Andreu, VdV, JV, jne... siis useita. 

Mainitsee myös että puhtaita kuskeja oli, mutta että hänen mielestään  (ja uskon assesmentin olevan oikea) yli 4 päivän kisoja ei tuona aikana  voinut voittaa ilman EPOA, lyhyempiä kylläkin. Lisäksi kirjassa on myös  lukuisia kommentteja ja suoria lainauksia henkilöiltä joihin viitataan,  koska Daniel Coyle on ilmeisesti pyrkinyt tarkastamaan tarinan niin  hyvin kuin on voinut, osa toki on ollut puheliaampia kuin toiset.

Jos opuksen tuon välttämättä haluaa nähdä hyökkäyksenä jotain yksilöä vastaan, nin se on _vähintään_ yhtä paljon hyökkäys Livingstonia, Bruyeneeliä ja Riisiä vastaan kuin Lasseakin. Bruyneeliä ja Riisiä kohtaan sikäli enemmänkin, että hehän olivat (ovat valitettavasti vieläkin) tallipomoja ja siten kantoivat selvästi isompaa vastuuta kun ohjasivat ajajansa käyttämään.

----------


## vetooo

En muista, mainitsiko jossain yhteydessä, että Hamilton ajoi vuoden 2001 Tourin käytännössä puhtaana. Hän oli pudonnut pois US Postalin ns. dopingytimestä. Väitteelle antaa katetta se, että Hamilton sijoittui Tourissa 2001 vasta 94:nneksi (+2.31.35), ja mies saapui lähes kaikilta vuoristoetapeilta maaliin kirimiesten bussissa.

Hamiltonin aikatappiot Tourin 2001 vuoristoetapeilla:

10. etappi, Alpe d'Huez (+40.20)
11. etappi, mäkitempo (+11.22)
12. etappi, Plateau de Bonascre (+12.08)
13. etappi, Pla d'Adet (+28.47)
14. etappi, Luz Ardiden (+19.43)

----------


## skeba64

> Löytyykö kyseistä opusta ihan jostain kivijalasta? Kävin Helsingin Akateemisessä ja Suomalaisessa, molemmista tulin ulos tyhjin käsin.



Ehkä ei ole vielä ehtinyt? Luin itse iPadin Kindle-readerilla. (Amazonista voi muuten ostaa eKirjoja ilman Kindle- iPad- tai muuta tablettihärpätintä...lukuohjelman saa PC:lle tai voi lukea kirjaa suoraan pilvestä...tämä vinkiksi jos ei malta odotella paperiversiota)

----------


## keski-ikäinen

Kindle-lukuohjelman saa myös iPhoneen ja Android-käyttiksellä varustettuihin puhelimiin, mielestäni luurista on aika mukava lukea.

----------


## OJ

> Sastre vetäisi Alpe d'Huezin aikaan 39.32 vuonna 2008. Se on jonkinlainen raja. Sastre on kirppu, mutta tuollaiselle 70-kiloiselle (+8 kg fillari ja varusteet), 39.30:n suoritus vaatii 430 Wattia eli 6,14 W/kg:ta. Sanoisin edelleen, että 39.30 on mahdollista saavuttaa ilman dopingia.



Miksi Sastre olisi ollut ilman EPOa tai veri-dopingia liikkeellä?

----------


## Kal Pedal

Sastrea pidetään yleensä puhtaana pyöräilijänä, enkä kyllä oikein tiedä minkä perusteella. Jos Tylerin väite (että pitkiä etappiajoja ei voi(nut) voittaa ilman EPOa) pitää paikkansa niin sehän sotii sitä uskomusta vastaan.
En toki väitä että Sastre välttämättä olisi doupannut, mutta Tyler tuntuu väittävän.

----------


## tapna

Naurupeukkua kaikelle mahdolliselle lapsenuskolle.

----------


## Leopejo

> Miksi Sastre olisi ollut ilman EPOa tai veri-dopingia liikkeellä?



Jimenez?

----------


## jannevaro

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cont...en-grand-tours

----------


## Rommeli

> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cont...en-grand-tours



Mitään en oo ottanut, on edelleen virtenä Contallakin. No jatkossa ei ole enää syytä spekuloida uusilla voitoilla, kun mies lopetti saatuaan banaania...

Ymmärrän kyllä hyvin, miksi Contador pitää itseään seitsemän suuren ympäriajon voittajana, mutta nuo pihvijutut voisi jo vähitellen jättää pois. Eikös se kuitenkin ole todettu aika lailla hataraksi teoriaksi?

----------


## Jman

Toimittaja voisi kysyä Contadorilta: Olitko syönyt sitä pihviä siis samana iltana kun sinulta otettiin pussillinen verta talteen?

----------


## pikku-mihkali

Tylerin kirjassa myös mainitaan ranskalaisten oma veripassi järjestelmä jonka aloittivat 90-luvun lopulla joka käytännössä lopetti Epon käytön ranskalaisilta talleilta. Olisiko siinä syy miksei Gallian kukko ole 2000-luvulla kiekunut. Tylerin kirjan luettuaan kannattaa miettiä SKY:n tämän vuoden Tour suoritusta ja olisiko se ehkä hivenen "Pas Normal". Onneksi Froome sentään katkesi Vueltassa, muuten olisi haissut liikaa.

----------


## Jman

> Tylerin kirjassa myös mainitaan ranskalaisten oma veripassi järjestelmä jonka aloittivat 90-luvun lopulla joka käytännössä lopetti Epon käytön ranskalaisilta talleilta. Olisiko siinä syy miksei Gallian kukko ole 2000-luvulla kiekunut. Tylerin kirjan luettuaan kannattaa miettiä SKY:n tämän vuoden Tour suoritusta ja olisiko se ehkä hivenen "Pas Normal". Onneksi Froome sentään katkesi Vueltassa, muuten olisi haissut liikaa.



Ei saanu Vueltassa oikeessa kohtaa BB:tä. 

En tiä riittäiskö mitkään maailman doupit, että jaksais painaa Vueltan sen jälkeen kun on Tourin ajanu laikka punasena?

----------


## vetooo

Filippo Pozzatolle 3 kuukauden panna yhteistyöstä Dr. Michele Ferrarin kanssa. Pozzaton kilpailukielto päättyy 18.9. eli viikon päästä! Hän aloitti lusimisen jo kesäkuussa. Pozzato määrättiin korvaamaan n. 12 000 € (sis. rangaistus + muut kulut). Onkohan tässä käynyt niin, että Pozzato on kertonut CONI:lle jotain sellaisia tietoja Dr. Ferrarista, joilla katsotaan olevan erityistä merkitystä. Tästä syystä siis 3 kk kielto, joka on huomautuksen/varoituksen jälkeen pienin mahdollinen.

----------


## Leopejo

> Filippo Pozzatolle 3 kuukauden panna yhteistyöstä Dr. Michele Ferrarin kanssa. Pozzaton kilpailukielto päättyy 18.9. eli viikon päästä! Hän aloitti lusimisen jo kesäkuussa. Pozzato määrättiin korvaamaan n. 12 000 € (sis. rangaistus + muut kulut). Onkohan tässä käynyt niin, että Pozzato on kertonut CONI:lle jotain sellaisia tietoja Dr. Ferrarista, joilla katsotaan olevan erityistä merkitystä. Tästä syystä siis 3 kk kielto, joka on huomautuksen/varoituksen jälkeen pienin mahdollinen.



Pozzato valittanee, sillä uusimpien tulkintojen mukaan Ferrarin elinkautinen kielto on ehkä laiton. Muistutetaan, että panna koskee vain kielletyn lääkärin kanssa työskentelyä, jos dopingista olisi todisteita olisi panna huomattavasti pidempi.

Pozzato ei kuitenkaan missään nimessä pääse ajamaan MM-kisoja.

----------


## pirtti

> Pozzato valittanee, sillä uusimpien tulkintojen mukaan Ferrarin elinkautinen kielto on ehkä laiton. Muistutetaan, että panna koskee vain kielletyn lääkärin kanssa työskentelyä, jos dopingista olisi todisteita olisi panna huomattavasti pidempi.
> 
> Pozzato ei kuitenkaan missään nimessä pääse ajamaan MM-kisoja.



Kannattaako valittaa viikon vuoksi? Eihän tuossa ole mitään voitettavaa valittamalla.

----------


## pirtti

> Tylerin kirjan luettuaan kannattaa miettiä SKY:n tämän vuoden Tour suoritusta ja olisiko se ehkä hivenen "Pas Normal". Onneksi Froome sentään katkesi Vueltassa, muuten olisi haissut liikaa.



Itseasiassa.... sen enempää puolustelematta SKYta, mutta juurikin tuon kirjan valossa on vaikea nähdä SKY:n suorituksessa mitään erityisen ihmeellistä. Ei massiivisia aikaeroja kovimpiin kilpakumppaneihin, pystyivät kyllä dominoimaan niin ettei muut saaneet eroa vuorilla, mutta eivät itsekään eroa nimenomaan nousuissa tehneet. Voitto käytännössä aika-ajossa, 2 kuskia toki GC kärjessä, mutta muilta varsin apukuskimainen suoritus.

Näiltä SKYn pieksijöiltä odottaisin vähän enempi analyysiä että mikä siinä nyt oli niin älyttömän "Pas Normal" ja ylivoimaista suhteessa muihin ettei sitä voisi uskoa, jos oletetaan että muut vetivät puhtaana ja SKY:lla ois ollut mämmit käytössä. Vai kulminoituuko tää siihen että ihmiset ei pidä Wiggon pulisongeista? Toki esim Froomen todella nopea nousu maailman eliittiin voi nostaa epäilyksiä, mutta juurikaan Hamiltonin kirjan, siinä esitettyjen metodien ja tulosten vertailussa toi SKYn (ja Froomen ja Wiggon) homma uskottavissa rajoissa.

----------


## Poursuivant

> Toki esim Froomen todella nopea nousu maailman eliittiin voi nostaa epäilyksiä, mutta juurikaan Hamiltonin kirjan, siinä esitettyjen metodien ja tulosten vertailussa toi SKYn (ja Froomen ja Wiggon) homma uskottavissa rajoissa.



En ota itse tähän asiaan minkäänlaista kantaa, mutta esim. CyclingNewsin foorumilla varsinkin Froomen noususta maailman eliittiin ja Wigginsin superdomestiqueksi on ollut puhetta jo pitkin kesää. Heittoja AICARin käytön suuntaan on annettu, mutta kuten kirjoitin, itse en ota näihin muutamia SKY-pyöräilijöitä koskeviin dopingheittoihin mitään kantaa.

----------


## J T K

Skyn tallissa on tökkinyt Rabobankin entisen doctorin Geert Leindersin palkkaaminen, suoraan sieltä Rasmussenin ja Dekkerin jättämiltä savuavilta raunioilta. En tiedä, ei se ainakaan hirveästi kasvata luottamusta ja ei talli ole mitenkään erityisen läpinäkyvä yrittänyt toimissaan olla. No, ainahan sitä voi toivoa parasta..

----------


## asb

> Kannattaako valittaa viikon vuoksi? Eihän tuossa ole mitään voitettavaa valittamalla.



Voitettavana on UCI pisteet seuraavalta kahdelta vuodelta. Näkyy palkassa ja työtarjouksissa.

----------


## Leopejo

> 2 kuskia toki GC kärjessä, mutta muilta varsin apukuskimainen suoritus



Kyllä esim. Rogers ja Porte ajoivat yllättävän kovaa, sekä Dauphinessa että Tourissa.

Lisäksi SKY:n selitykset (selittelyt) hymyilyttävät. Mullistava loppuverryttely etapin jälkeen muistuttaa Armstrongin korkeaa mäkikadenssia, samoin kuten Wigginsin salaperäinen painonpudotus tuo mieleen Armstrongin yläkropan liikakilojen karsimisen.

----------


## Brunberg

> Ei saanu Vueltassa oikeessa kohtaa BB:tä. 
> 
> En tiä riittäiskö mitkään maailman doupit, että jaksais painaa Vueltan sen jälkeen kun on Tourin ajanu laikka punasena?



Jos ei tarvitsisi välittää testeistä eikä omasta terveydestä niin voisi voittaa vaikka kaikki kolme isoa kisaa tunnin erolla muihin. Olympialaiset ja MM-skabat menisi siinä sivussa helposti...

----------


## kolistelija

> Kyllä esim. Rogers ja Porte ajoivat yllättävän kovaa, sekä Dauphinessa että Tourissa.
> 
> Lisäksi SKY:n selitykset (selittelyt) hymyilyttävät. Mullistava loppuverryttely etapin jälkeen muistuttaa Armstrongin korkeaa mäkikadenssia, samoin kuten Wigginsin salaperäinen painonpudotus tuo mieleen Armstrongin yläkropan liikakilojen karsimisen.



Ihan mielenkiinnosta kysyn. Mitä epäillyttävää yläkropasta kadonneessa painossa on?


Ps.
Nyt kun Hamiltonin kirja tuli luettua on minun paljastettava oma dopingpaukkuni: ajoin vuoden 2011 TdH:n kortikosteroidin voimalla, sori...  :Irvistys: 

Helpotti...

----------


## Jousi

> Ps.
> Nyt kun Hamiltonin kirja tuli luettua on minun paljastettava oma dopingpaukkuni: ajoin vuoden 2011 TdH:n kortikosteroidin voimalla, sori... 
> 
> Helpotti...



Et oo ajatellu kirjaa kirjoittaa..?  :Vink:

----------


## Leopejo

> Ihan mielenkiinnosta kysyn. Mitä epäillyttävää yläkropasta kadonneessa painossa on?



Ei sinänsä mitään, muttei selitetä sillä 7 Tour-voittoa, kiitos.

----------


## majis

> Ihan mielenkiinnosta kysyn. Mitä epäillyttävää yläkropasta kadonneessa painossa on?
> 
> 
> Ps.
> Nyt kun Hamiltonin kirja tuli luettua on minun paljastettava oma dopingpaukkuni: ajoin vuoden 2011 TdH:n kortikosteroidin voimalla, sori... 
> 
> Helpotti...



Yläkropan paino on eri helppo pudottaa. Lopettaa yläkropan treenaamisen. Joo kaikki kuntoajot olen vetänyt astmalääkkeen voimin.
Kirja tulossa.

----------


## eddymerckx

http://www.sportsscientists.com/2007...mance-who.html

Skylla on dösässä alppimaja...sit vähän microdosing Edgaria....ja hyvin kiertää happi. Osaakohan ne vielä BB systeemit ettei jää jäämiä pusseista?  Onkohan Twiggolla resepti lääkäriltä kortisonista tms.(vrt. Millarin kirja ja painonpudotus)? Hinaultin ja LeMondin enkat L'Alpe D'Huezilla jotain 48 minuuttia, oli ne surkeita :Hymy:

----------


## kolistelija

> http://www.sportsscientists.com/2007...mance-who.html
> 
> Skylla on dösässä alppimaja...sit vähän microdosing Edgaria....ja hyvin kiertää happi. Osaakohan ne vielä BB systeemit ettei jää jäämiä pusseista?  Onkohan Twiggolla resepti lääkäriltä kortisonista tms.(vrt. Millarin kirja ja painonpudotus)? Hinaultin ja LeMondin enkat L'Alpe D'Huezilla jotain 48 minuuttia, oli ne surkeita



Tuossa artikkelissa kirjoittaja kertoo että huippuherroilla EPO ei auttaisi niin paljoa kuin keskiveropyöräilijällä. Minä olen ollut siinä käsityksessä että ne vasta siitä hyötyisivät sen takia että luomuna rajoittimena toimii hapensiirtokyky. EPO:n antama hyöty tulisi siis hyvin nopeasti 100% hyödytettyä.

Tämä (harha?)luulo minulla on ollut aina Lahden keissistä lähtien.



Oma fiilis on että eiköhän siellä melkein kaikissa tiimeissä jotain käytetä. Ellei nyt suoraan kiellettyjä, niin ainakin kyseenalaisia menetelmiä.

----------


## vetooo

> Hinaultin ja LeMondin enkat L'Alpe D'Huezilla jotain 48 minuuttia, oli ne surkeita



LeMondin Alpe d'Huez -ennätys on 41.42 vuodelta 1991. 40 minuutin raja on alitettu 39 kertaa.

----------


## eddymerckx

Kiitos Vetoo. Toi mun läppä 48 min ajoista oli suoraan Hamiltonin kirjasta eli siinä- kin tulee ihan sen omia juttuja. TH n kirja aluksi ok mutta sitä enemmän funtsiessa tulee mieleen järkyttävä mustamaalaus. Kyllä, ei se ammattimies pelkällä pastalla Touria voita. TH myös uskoi et Landis ei käyttänyt testosteronia, sitä mistä se kärys. Kannattaa tsiigaa Youtubesta kun Landis ajaa sen kuuluisan etapin missä Sinkewitz putoaa suoraan vetoon. Mitä se Landis ei ollut ottanut, sitä ei ole olemassa eikä ollut keksitty.
Minkä takia pyöräilijöitä vainotaan sillä witch hunttia tää on. NHL pelaajat käyttää kokkelia eikä jenkeissä testata niitä lainkaan. Futarit oli Fuentesin asiakkaita mutta montako sai penalttia? Mä lopetan ainakin itse nyt tän palstan seuraamisen. Mun puolesta ammattiansa harjoittavat tehkööt mitä haluavat. Kyten TH kertoi kirjassaan, alle viikon kisoissa saattaa pärjätä puhtaana? En usko sitäkään. Mukavampi katsoa kisoja kun pyörä kulkee kuin että sitä talutetaan.
Vanhoja juttuja kaivellaan vaikkei olla kärytty( LA). Pelle touhua. Ihan pula-ajan kateellisia

----------


## Rommeli

Tuo on muuten tosiaan jännä juttu, ettei noissa joukkuepelien ammattilaissarjoissa kyllä pelaajia testata (ainakaan ihan aikuisten oikeasti). Tiedä sitten onko jotain nimellistä testiohjelmaa olemassa. Silti ainakin jääkiekko, jalkapallo ja koripallo ovat olympialajeja. Suomessa sentään kaiketi testaillaan kaikissa noista mainituista lajeista ihan säännöllisesti...

----------


## eddymerckx

Niinpä. Ajelin joskus noita etappi ajoja eloleivällä. 10-15 sijat oli sijoituksina mut mitä väliä, mä olin niihin ihan okei.

----------


## pekoni

> Tuo on muuten tosiaan jännä juttu, ettei noissa joukkuepelien ammattilaissarjoissa kyllä pelaajia testata (ainakaan ihan aikuisten oikeasti). Tiedä sitten onko jotain nimellistä testiohjelmaa olemassa. Silti ainakin jääkiekko, jalkapallo ja koripallo ovat olympialajeja. Suomessa sentään kaiketi testaillaan kaikissa noista mainituista lajeista ihan säännöllisesti...



Todennäköisesti testataan samaan tapaan kuin pyöräilyssä on testattu eli vähintäänkin arveluttavalla tavalla. Pohjois-Ameriikan ammattilaissarjat testaavat pelaajiaan aika niukasti, silti esim baseballissa on kärynnyt porukkaa kohtuu paljon. Esim. NHL:ssä  vedetään varmasti dopingia jo kiivaan pelitahdin, kipujen ja muun vuoksi. NHL ei halua testata enempää, koska he pelkäävät suurten starojen kärähtävän. Mielestäni tilanne on sama kuin UCI:lla on ollut, eli suojellaan ns. "kultahanhea". Entinen tappelija George Laraque on tuonut asian julki. Uskon vakaasti, että touhu ei ole paljoa puhtaampaa rakkaassa itänaapurissa KHL:n osalta. "Noitavaino" jääkiekkossa alkaa siinä vaiheessa, kun joku tarpeeksi uskottava ja iso tekijä uskaltaa ottaa asian esille uskottavalla tavalla.

Väitän silti, että joukkueurheilussa dopingista (esim. EPO:sta) ei saa samaa hyötyä, kuin kestävyyslajeissa.

----------


## vetooo

> Kiitos Vetoo. Toi mun läppä 48 min ajoista oli suoraan Hamiltonin kirjasta eli siinä- kin tulee ihan sen omia juttuja.



Ei 48 minuuttia ole mikään läppä - ellet sitä sellaiseksi halua tulkita.  :Hymy:  Se pitää paikkansa. Hinault ja LeMond kellottivat Alpe d'Huezilla 48 minuuttia Tourissa 1986.





> TH n kirja aluksi ok mutta sitä enemmän funtsiessa tulee mieleen järkyttävä mustamaalaus. Kyllä, ei se ammattimies pelkällä pastalla Touria voita. TH myös uskoi et Landis ei käyttänyt testosteronia, sitä mistä se kärys. Kannattaa tsiigaa Youtubesta kun Landis ajaa sen kuuluisan etapin missä Sinkewitz putoaa suoraan vetoon. Mitä se Landis ei ollut ottanut, sitä ei ole olemassa eikä ollut keksitty.



Itse sain Hamiltonin kirjan vasta tänään (keskiviikkona) ja viikonloppuna on ylimääräistä aikaa perehtyä siihen.

Landis on edelleen sitä mieltä, ettei hän tiedä, miksi jäi kiinni teston käytöstä. Hänen mukaansa testo ei kuulunut d-valikoimiiin Tourin 2006 aikana. Sinkewitzin putoaminen suoraan vetoon Joux Planella ei ollut mikään yllätys, koska saksalainen tunnettiin sangen keskinkertaisena mäkimiehenä. Uskon, että Sastre olisi kestänyt Landisin kyydissä koko etapin, mikäli espanjalainen olisi imenyt jatkuvasti Phonak-kuskin takapyörää. Landis ei yltänyt mihinkään käsittämättömän koviin mäkisuorituksiin, kun tarkastellaan pelkkiä nousutietoja.





> Col des Saises: 36 min 55 sec at 395 watts (gains time on field)
> Col des Aravis: 16 min 49 sec at 371 watts (loses time on field)
> Col de la Colombiere: 27 min 45 sec at 392 watts (gains time on field)
> Cote de Chatillon: 11 min 7 sec at 374 watts (loses time on field)
> Col de Joux Plane: 37 min 34 sec at 372 watts (loses time on field)
> 
> At Landis' stated weight of 68 kilos that gives the following power to weight ratios:
> 
> Col des Saises: 36 min 55 sec at 395 watts 5.81W/kg
> ...



Dr. Allen Limin analyysi Landisin 17. etapin suorituksesta on luettavissa kokonaisuudessaan: http://www.cyclingforums.com/t/38325...m#post_3161609





> Minkä takia pyöräilijöitä vainotaan sillä witch hunttia tää on. NHL pelaajat käyttää kokkelia eikä jenkeissä testata niitä lainkaan. Futarit oli Fuentesin asiakkaita mutta montako sai penalttia? Mä lopetan ainakin itse nyt tän palstan seuraamisen. Mun puolesta ammattiansa harjoittavat tehkööt mitä haluavat. Kyten TH kertoi kirjassaan, alle viikon kisoissa saattaa pärjätä puhtaana? En usko sitäkään. Mukavampi katsoa kisoja kun pyörä kulkee kuin että sitä talutetaan. Vanhoja juttuja kaivellaan vaikkei olla kärytty( LA). Pelle touhua. Ihan pula-ajan kateellisia



Tässä olisi Jari Porttilalle mainio aihe. Malttaakohan Mestari-Sporde tarttua haasteeseen?

Jos haluaa seurata todennäköisesti puhtainta ammattipyöräilyä, kannattaa keskittyä vain 1-päiväisiin kisoihin. Se olisi minullekin yksi vaihtoehto, mutta Grand Tourit sattuvat sytyttämään allekirjoittanutta. Teen siis kompromissiin ja katson sekä 1-päiväiset kisat että suuret ympäriajot.

----------


## sianluca

Ongelmana kai urheilussa ylikansallisena muotona on se, että se on viihdeteollisuutta. Kotimaan tasolla urhelu on vielä "perinteistä", siis siinä eivät ole niin ratkaisevina kaupalliset arvot ja tavoitteet. Pyöräily kansainvälisellä tasolla, kuten NHL, on osa viihdeteollisuutta, jota käytetään eri tuotteiden mainostamiseen ja joka myös itse on kaupallisesti tarjottua viihdettä.

----------


## petri ok

> Sastre vetäisi Alpe d'Huezin aikaan 39.32 vuonna 2008. Se on jonkinlainen raja. Sastre on kirppu, mutta tuollaiselle 70-kiloiselle (+8 kg fillari ja varusteet), 39.30:n suoritus vaatii 430 Wattia eli 6,14 W/kg:ta. Sanoisin edelleen, että 39.30 on mahdollista saavuttaa ilman dopingia.



omavaltaisesti vaihdoin ketjua.




> Erittäin mielenkiintoinen juttu Inner Ringissä:
> 
> Vuelta Power Analysis - what the Watts says:
> 
> http://inrng.com/2012/09/vuelta-power-analysis/
> 
> Ja lisää:
> 
> http://www.cyclisme-dopage.com/puiss...sme-dopage.htm



Ton ylemmän jutun pointti lienee




> If you want to see supporting evidence of doping you will spot it. If  you want to see evidence of clean riding, you will spot it.



Eli näitä wattilukuja voi kukin tulkita miten haluaa.

Etkö Vetooo joku aika sitten juuri näillä luvuilla todistellut kuinka puhtaina Contador ja Schleckin veljekset kilpailevat. 

Toki arvot ovat pudonneet, mutta toisaalta annoksetkin ovat todennäköisesti pienentyneet. Kuka voi sanoa, missä on raja mihin ihminen kykenee. Viime olympialaisessa joku kaveri nosti painoja kolme kertaa oman painonsa verran ilmaan. (jep oudoksuttaa). Kilpailiko aikoinaa Sastre puhtaana?

Ikävä kyllä ainoastaan pissa- ja veritestit voivat joskus paljastaa sen, joka käyttää jotain suoritusta parantavaa ainetta. Tosin Pharmastrongin ja Clentadorin tapauksissa UCI salasi ja yritti salata nuo positiiviset testitulokset. Ovatko he ainoita?

Miten on muuten mahdollista, että kaveri tulee täysin puskista Vueltaan 2012, ainoastaan yksi harjoittelukisa, ja pesee kaikki muut? MIten hän olikaan harjoitellut kilpailukieltonsa aikana ja millä....

Haluan uskoa, että joukossa olisi puhtaitakin. Mutta....

Landisin ja Hamiltonin ulostulojen jälkeen olisi todellakin aika "Totuus- ja sovintokomitealle". Ei minua kiinnosta kuka "voitti" vuosituhannen alun Tourit ja Girot, vaan se että Bruyneelit, Riisit, Rihsit ja Ochow.. ja MCKVAAKKU perkele, noi taustapirut saataisiin pois pilaamasta lajia.

----------


## pulmark

> Eli näitä wattilukuja voi kukin tulkita miten haluaa.



Yksittäisten mäkinousujen wattilukuja on vaikea yleensäkin verrata, kun olosuhteet voi vaihdella. Samoin missä vaiheessa kisaa mäki ajetaan, onko lepopäivän jälkeinen etappi, millainen etapin korkeusprofiili muuten on, ajettiinko ennen mäkimaalia kuinka kovaa, kuinka paljon verttimetrejä jne.

Tämän vuoden Haute Route Alpe d'Huez aika-ajo oli 4:nä kisapäivänä. Miehistä voittaja ajoi sen 42.40, suomalainen Inkinen 51.50, molemmat alle 40v. Noista lukemista saa myös jotain osviittaa, tosin joku täällä viittasikin, että noista hyvistä amatööreistäkään ei tiedä, ajaako ne luomuna.

Joku kirjoitteli että on kiva katsoa kun pyörä kulkee. Itse tykkään, kun syntyy hyviä kamppailuja. Vueltaa oli mukava seurata juuri tämän vuoksi. Douppaamisesta sanotaan, että se sekoittaa ns. pelikenttää, koska kaikilla ajajilla ei ole samanlaista tieto/taitoa (lääkäreitä yms.) tukena ja sitten doping -aineet vaikuttavat kuskeihin eri tavoin. Toiset hyötyy enemmän kuin toiset.

Uskoisin että hyviä kamppailuja syntyisi, vaikka ajetaan luomunakin. Silloin varsinkin voisi nähdä luontaisen väsymyksen seurauksena yllättäviäkin tapahtumia. Nyt jotenkin tuntuu että TOP10 olevat kuskit jaksaa ajaa lähes samalla tasolla päivästä toiseen eikä tuollaista luontaista väsymystä näytä syntyvän. Aika skeptinen olen löytyykö pitkien etappiajojen TOP10 puhtaita ajajia.

----------


## villef

> Teen siis kompromissiin ja katson sekä 1-päiväiset kisat että suuret ympäriajot.



 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jman

> Väitän silti, että joukkueurheilussa dopingista (esim. EPO:sta) ei saa samaa hyötyä, kuin kestävyyslajeissa.



NBA: 82 peliä runkosarjassa. Nopeammasta palautumisesta ei ole hyötyä? Eikä nyt sitten edes mennä siihen miltä noi pelaajat näyttää... 

No siinä olet oikeassa, että EPO ei (tietenkään) auta niin paljon kuin kestävyyslajeissa.

----------


## tapna

Laji kuin laji, douppia vedetään suonet kurassa. Deal with it.

----------


## vetooo

> Eli näitä wattilukuja voi kukin tulkita miten haluaa.
> 
> Etkö Vetooo joku aika sitten juuri näillä luvuilla todistellut kuinka puhtaina Contador ja Schleckin veljekset kilpailevat. 
> 
> Toki arvot ovat pudonneet, mutta toisaalta annoksetkin ovat todennäköisesti pienentyneet. Kuka voi sanoa, missä on raja mihin ihminen kykenee. Viime olympialaisessa joku kaveri nosti painoja kolme kertaa oman painonsa verran ilmaan. (jep oudoksuttaa). Kilpailiko aikoinaa Sastre puhtaana?



Kompetenssini ei riitä sen suurempaan analyysiin. Pitäisi kysyä Dr. Ferrarilta, Dr. Limiltä, Dr. Tuckerilta, Dr.. Cogganilta, Dr. Vayerilta jos haluaa päästä pintaa syvemmälle.

Tekemieni laskutoimitusten perusteella vuosien 2010-2012 suuret ympäriajot (3xGiro, 3xTour, 3xVuelta) on voitettu alle 6,0 W/kg:n keskitehoilla (Dr. Ferrarin kaava). Viikko sitten päättyneessä Vueltassa Contadorin ka. oli 5,87 W/kg. Kannattaa vierailla myöhemmin tänään nousutieto-ketjussa - jos aihe kiinnostaa. Täytyy ensin muokata Vuelta 2012 -laskelmat julkaisukuntoon.

Watti-määrät ovat pudonneeet ja samalla aineiden käyttöannokset pienentyneet, mutta d:tä käytetään edelleen (kuin suora lainaus Hamiltonilta). Arvostetun, ajasta ikuisuuteen siirtyneen prof. Sassin mukaan pitkäkestoisissa noususuorituksissa kellot alkavat soida, mikäli keskiteho ylittää 6,2 W/kg:n rajan. Mielestäni Sassin arvio on aika kohdallaan - tai ainakin se tuntuu sellaiselta.

Uskon, että Alpe d'Huez on mahdollista päästä aikaan 39.30 puhtain menetelmin. Tähän minulla ei ole esittää mitään muuta faktaa kuin 39 min 30 sek vaadittava keskiteho 70-kiloiselta (+8 kg fillari + muut roinat) pyöräilijältä. Se on 6,14 W/kg.





> Ikävä kyllä ainoastaan pissa- ja veritestit voivat joskus paljastaa sen, joka käyttää jotain suoritusta parantavaa ainetta. Tosin Pharmastrongin ja Clentadorin tapauksissa UCI salasi ja yritti salata nuo positiiviset testitulokset. Ovatko he ainoita?



Näinhän se on. Testit ovat ainoa keino paljastaa, onko urheilija käyttänyt suoritusta parantavaa ainetta - jos sattuu jäämään kiinni.

Armstrongin tapaus näyttää aika selvältä, mutta ei kai Contadorin tapausta en muista tarkalleen. UCI viivytteli pos.näytteen uutisoinnissa ja vasta yksittäisen saksalaismedian(?) "salapoliisityö" pakotti kv. liiton julkaisemaan AC:n käryn? Vai miten se meni?





> Miten on muuten mahdollista, että kaveri tulee täysin puskista Vueltaan 2012, ainoastaan yksi harjoittelukisa, ja pesee kaikki muut? MIten hän olikaan harjoitellut kilpailukieltonsa aikana ja millä....



Käsittääkseni Contadorin harjoittelu painottunui pannan aikana pelkästään Madridin lähiseudulle. Sieltä löytyy hyvää maastoa - myös nousuja. Saxo Bankin apuajaja Hernandez ja Contador treenasivat jatkuvasti yhdessä. Se oli Riisin vaatimus Hernandezille, että tämän on pidettävä Contadorista huolta, vaikka AC oli kilpailukiellossa.

Tämä vahvistaa myös sen, että Riisille oli koko ajan täysin selvää jatkaa yhteistyötä Contadorin kanssa kärystä huolimatta.





> Haluan uskoa, että joukossa olisi puhtaitakin. Mutta....



Uskon eniten ranskalaisiin ja Vaughtersin suojatteihin. Ja ettei joku käsittäisi viestiäni puhtaana trollina, niin a) Ranskalaiset eivät ole menestyneet kovin hyvin viimeisen 10 vuoden aikana b) Ranskalaiset suhtautuvat sekä dopingiin että testaamiseen erittäin vakavasti c) Vaughtersin tallilla on ammattipyöräilyn tiukin joukkueen sisäinen dopingtestaus. d) Vaughtersin talli (miehet ja naiset) lopettaa toimintansa välittömästi yhdenkin käryn sattuessa (en tiedä, mitä WorldTour-säännöt sanovat, onko tallin välitön lopettaminen mahdollista).





> ILandisin ja Hamiltonin ulostulojen jälkeen olisi todellakin aika "Totuus- ja sovintokomitealle". Ei minua kiinnosta kuka "voitti" vuosituhannen alun Tourit ja Girot, vaan se että Bruyneelit, Riisit, Rihsit ja Ochow.. ja MCKVAAKKU perkele, noi taustapirut saataisiin pois pilaamasta lajia.



**

----------


## vetooo

Jaa... Dr. Ferrarin asiakaskunnalla pulmia? En muistanutkaan, että myös Michele Scarponi ja Giovanni Visconti on liitetty Dr. Ferrarin.





> Others find themselves in the crosshairs as well.
> 
> Michele Scarponi (Lampre-ISD) inherited last year’s Giro d’Italia title after Alberto Contador (Saxo Bank-Tinkoff Bank) lost it in a separate doping investigation. Along the way, according to La Gazzetta dello Sport, he worked with Ferrari. Twice in 2010 he visited the doctor south of Modena in Monzuno for tests. Scarponi has a hearing coming up with the CONI and could face a lifetime ban as he already sat out as part of the Operación Puerto investigation.
> 
> Giovanni Visconti (Movistar) wanted to race on Italy’s worlds team this month, but has been in hot water since public prosecutors started tracking payments to Ferrari’s alleged Swiss bank accounts. He, Leonardo Bertagnolli and several Katusha riders had their belongings searched in April 2011 by anti-narcotics police. Visconti, the Italian national road champion in 2007, 2010 and 2011, met with the CONI prosecutor, Ettore Torri on June 27 and waved goodbye to any chance of racing for the national team. As the Italian cycling federation (FCI) president Renato Di Rocco told VeloNews, “The CONI prosecutor assured me it has significant evidence” against Visconti.



Ferraris clients in court

*“Cyclists went to be tested by Conconi and would come back flying. Incredible!” the late, respected trainer, Aldo Sassi told Cycle Sport in 2010. He added with a laugh, “he is a very good trainer!”*

----------


## pekoni

> NBA: 82 peliä runkosarjassa. Nopeammasta palautumisesta ei ole hyötyä? Eikä nyt sitten edes mennä siihen miltä noi pelaajat näyttää... 
> 
> No siinä olet oikeassa, että EPO ei (tietenkään) auta niin paljon kuin kestävyyslajeissa.



Olin aika varma, että joku tähän tarttuu. Nopeammasta palautumisesta on varmasti hyötyä ja siihen varmasti käytetään NBA:ssa ja NHL:ssä muutakin kuin venyttelyä ja hierontaa. Lähinnä tarkoitin suoritusten kestoa ja anaerobisen kapasiteetin hyödyntämistä joukkueurheilu vs. kestävyysurheilu.

----------


## asb

Hain aamulla postista kirjan ja sanattomaksi se veti. Olis ehkä ollut kivempi vaan olla autuaan  tietämätön.

----------


## idänihme

Onkohan tuota kirjaa muuten tulossa Suomeen myyntiin jossain vaiheessa? Jotenkin tykkäisin tehdä ostokseni vähintäänkin EU:n sisäpuolelta, vielä mieluummin "kivijalasta".

----------


## kolistelija

> Onkohan tuota kirjaa muuten tulossa Suomeen myyntiin jossain vaiheessa? Jotenkin tykkäisin tehdä ostokseni vähintäänkin EU:n sisäpuolelta, vielä mieluummin "kivijalasta".



Suomalaisesssa sanoivat että on tilauskamaa ja Akateemisessa ei osattu sanoa tuleeko hyllyyn vaikka se näkyi tietokannassa.

Luulen että helpommalla pääsee tilaamalla vaikka Amazonilta tai vastaavalta putiikilta.

----------


## Plus

Helpointa ja halvinta ostaa iTunesista... Kätevintä lukeakin sähköisessä muodossa, kun vieraat sanat saa sormea painamalla tsekattua sanakirjasta.

----------


## pekoni

> Helpointa ja halvinta ostaa iTunesista... Kätevintä lukeakin sähköisessä muodossa, kun vieraat sanat saa sormea painamalla tsekattua sanakirjasta.



Halpaa kuin saippua, varsinkin jos sitä iPadia ei vielä löydy.

----------


## kolistelija

> Halpaa kuin saippua, varsinkin jos sitä iPadia ei vielä löydy.



Kindle on sitten Amazonin vastaava, toimii tietokoneessa ja älypuhelimessakin. Muistaa jopa sivun jolle jäätiin, laitteesta riippumatta.

----------


## pikku-mihkali

Ja antaa tunnarit ja salasanat kaverille niin sekin pääsee lukemaan samat kirjat.

----------


## Rommeli

> Suomalaisesssa sanoivat että on tilauskamaa ja Akateemisessa ei osattu sanoa tuleeko hyllyyn vaikka se näkyi tietokannassa.
> 
> Luulen että helpommalla pääsee tilaamalla vaikka Amazonilta tai vastaavalta putiikilta.



Eikös sitä pääse käytännössä ihan yhtä helpolla, kun tilaa kirjan joko Suomalaisesta tai Akateemisesta? Tosin ainakin ensin mainitusta tilaamalla opuksen hinta noussee aivan järjettömäksi.

----------


## fyah

Itse laitoin tilauksen sisään Bookplus.fi:ssä. 25,95 € oli kovakantinen versio ja lisäksi tilasin pokkarina Millarin Racing through the dark (10,95 €) + postit 2,95 €, saa nähdä kuinka nopeasti toimittavat mutta ei nuo nyt minusta ihan älyttömän hintasia olleet vaikka ehkä Amazonista olisi varmaan halvemmalla saanutkin.

----------


## VesaP

> Itse laitoin tilauksen sisään Bookplus.fi:ssä. 25,95 € oli kovakantinen versio + postit 2,95 €
> 
> ...vaikka ehkä Amazonista olisi varmaan halvemmalla saanutkin.



No olis, "vähän"  :Hymy:  Kirja 14.75e ja postikulut olis olleet 0e tuon Millarin kirjan kera (super saver delivery).

_disclaimer: sori, ei liity dopingpaukkuun mitenkään, täytyi vaan kommentoida..._

Edit: Hassua, jengi haukkuu kuinka rahanahne paska Hamilton on kun tämmösen kirjoittaa. Ja silti kaikki ostaa sen ittelleen varmaankin.  :Leveä hymy:  Itse en lankea moiseen. En osta! Vaimo on jo (ilmeisesti) tilannut sen lahjaksi mulle.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## timoh

> No olis, "vähän"  Kirja 14.75e ja postikulut olis olleet 0e tuon Millarin kirjan kera (super saver delivery).
> 
> _disclaimer: sori, ei liity dopingpaukkuun mitenkään, täytyi vaan kommentoida..._
> 
> Edit: Hassua, jengi haukkuu kuinka rahanahne paska Hamilton on kun tämmösen kirjoittaa. Ja silti kaikki ostaa sen ittelleen varmaankin.  Itse en lankea moiseen. En osta! Vaimo on jo (ilmeisesti) tilannut sen lahjaksi mulle.



Oli rahanahne tai ei niin kirja on mielenkiintoista luettavaa.

----------


## pirtti

> Onkohan tuota kirjaa muuten tulossa Suomeen myyntiin jossain vaiheessa? Jotenkin tykkäisin tehdä ostokseni vähintäänkin EU:n sisäpuolelta, vielä mieluummin "kivijalasta".



Amazon toki palvelee esim UKsta ja Saksasta myös EU:n sisältä. www.bookdepository.com sitäkin paremmin.

----------


## PHI

Meikä tilasi brittien Amazonista Hamiltonin ja Millarin kirjan kombona.
Mätkäisin mukaan vielä kirjan Merckxistä ja koko paketti tuli ilman toimituskuluja.
Paketille tuli hintaa 32€.

----------


## buhvalo

Eipä näitä omaelämänkerrallisia kirjoja pukata ulos nälkäpalkkataiteen vuoksi. En ole lukenut kirjaa mutta voin hyvin uskoa todeksi nuo julkisuudessa esitetyt pätkät ajankuvasta. Itselle tuo ajankuvan avautui joskus 3v sitten, kun teho/painosuhteiden kehitys oli hienosti graaffeilla esitetty. Eikä se Skywagon tänä vuonna ollut yhtään mitään muuta kuin Postijuna pikkusen matalaoktaanisemmalla bensalla.

----------


## Leopejo

> Näköjään Hamilton puhuu Cecchinista ja kirjoittaa, ettei tämä ikinä ottanut dopingia edes puheekseen. Hän jopa neuvoi Hamiltonia pysymään kaukana Dr. Fuentesista (Gazzetta dello sport tänään).



No nyt vähän kirjaa luettuani ja tapahtumapaikkojen muutettua Nizzasta ja Espanjasta Toskanaan, Gazzetta ei täysin pidä paikkansa. Kirjan mukaan Cecchini ei itse ollut tekemisissä dopingin kanssa. Cecchinin mukaan pyöräilijät douppaavat aivan liikaa, kun taas oleellista ovat vain kolme asiaa:
1) sinulla pitää olla superkunto
2) sinun pitää olla superlaiha
*3) sinun pitää pitää hematokriitti ylhäällä*

Viimeinen sääntö on valitettava, mutta välttämätön siinä maailmassa. Sen sijaan ei kannata, Cecchini väittää, etsiä uusinta dopingia, ostaa kaikkea mitä Fuentesillä on tarjottavana. Parempi olla stressaamatta dopingia ja keskittyä oleelliseen, eli treeniin.

----------


## tapna

Koitapa treenata tosissaan ilman epoa. Siinä käy samalla tavalla kuin Per Elofssonille hiihdon puolella.

----------


## kolistelija

Suomalaismedia on myös herännyt täällä vellonneen keskustelun aiheuttajasta...
http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/Tyler+Hamil...a1305600410670

----------


## petri ok

Jaahas Operaatio Puerto on menossa oikeuskäsittelyyn. Oikeus istuu 28.1.2013 - 22.3.(vuodesta ei tietoa) välillä.

Alberto Contador on kutsuttujen todistajien listalla. Mitäköhän hän aikoo kertoa oikeudelle? Lihanpaisto-ohjeita, vaiko totuuden...

Muita todistajia: Jesus  Manzano, Dario Gadeo, Pedro Diaz Lobato,  Ivan Basso and Michele Scarponi, joille annettiin dopingpanna, plus  Marcos Serrano, David Etxebarria, Joseba Beloki, Angel Vicioso, Isidro  Nozal, Unai Osa, Jorg Jacksche ja Gianpaolo Caruso, 

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/12...n-January.aspx
http://deportes.elpais.com/deportes/...73_884633.html

Saas nähdä

----------


## vetooo

* VS.*  

UCI court action sees Kimmage summoned to appear before Swiss court in December 

** * * * **





> Jaahas Operaatio Puerto on menossa  oikeuskäsittelyyn. Oikeus istuu 28.1.2013 - 22.3.(vuodesta ei tietoa)  välillä.
> 
> Alberto Contador on kutsuttujen todistajien listalla. Mitäköhän hän  aikoo kertoa oikeudelle? Lihanpaisto-ohjeita, vaiko totuuden...
> 
> Muita todistajia: Jesus  Manzano, Dario Gadeo, Pedro Diaz Lobato,  Ivan  Basso and Michele Scarponi, joille annettiin dopingpanna, plus  Marcos  Serrano, David Etxebarria, Joseba Beloki, Angel Vicioso, Isidro  Nozal,  Unai Osa, Jorg Jacksche ja Gianpaolo Caruso, 
> 
> http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/12...n-January.aspx
> http://deportes.elpais.com/deportes/...73_884633.html
> 
> Saas nähdä



Pyöräily oli vain yksi pieni haara Fuentes-kokonaisuudessa. Siinä vaiheessa, kun viranomaiset ymmärsivät, että Fuentesin asiakaskuntaan kuuluu muidenkin urheilumuotojen kuin marginaalilaji-pyöräilyn edustajia, lakaistiin juttu maton alle. Valitettavasti Fuentesin tarkkaa asiakaskuntaa ei saatane koskaan selville, josta on kiittäminen Espanjan viranomaisia.

----------


## Kal Pedal

> Koitapa treenata tosissaan ilman epoa. Siinä käy samalla tavalla kuin Per Elofssonille hiihdon puolella.



Miten siis käy -ura loppuu yllättäen kun testimenetelmät paranevat, vai mitä tarkoitat?

----------


## vetooo

Ranskan ympäriajon 2012 kokonaiskilpailun 10 parasta olivat kaikki sellaisia, joilla ei ole ollut minkäänlaista dopingtaustaa. Se on ensimmäinen kerta Tourissa (ao. taulukko kattaa vuodet 1947-2012).

----------


## tapna

> Miten siis käy -ura loppuu yllättäen kun testimenetelmät paranevat, vai mitä tarkoitat?



Treenasi lähes yhtä kovaa ja yhtä paljon kuin kovimmat doupparit. Kehon solujen rakenne vaurioitui tästä seuranneesta ylirasituksesta niin pahasti, että kilpaurheilu kävi mahdottomaksi.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Hmm...en ole ruotsalaisen(kaan) hiihdon asiantuntija, saati tiedä ruottalaisten mahdollisesta dopingista mitään, mutta muistelisin että Elofssonilla meni yhdet arvokisat yllättäen pieleen koska se oli "harjoitellut väärällä korkeudella" ja seuraavat arvokisat yllättäen pieleen koska oli "terveysongelmia". Kisoja ennen se oli ehdoton huippu ja ennakkosuosikki. Nämä tapahtui suurinpiirtein samoihin aikohin kun EPOa alettiin testata arvokisoissa. Ei katkennut sauva sentään...

Vai muistanko väärin?

----------


## tapna

> Hmm...en ole ruotsalaisen(kaan) hiihdon asiantuntija, saati tiedä ruottalaisten mahdollisesta dopingista mitään, mutta muistelisin että Elofssonilla meni yhdet arvokisat yllättäen pieleen koska se oli "harjoitellut väärällä korkeudella" ja seuraavat arvokisat yllättäen pieleen koska oli "terveysongelmia". Kisoja ennen se oli ehdoton huippu ja ennakkosuosikki. Nämä tapahtui suurinpiirtein samoihin aikohin kun EPOa alettiin testata arvokisoissa. Ei katkennut sauva sentään...
> 
> Vai muistanko väärin?



Off-topiciksi menee...

Salt Lake Cityssä katkesi pahasti yritettyään seurata ylivertaista Johann Mühleggiä kolmellakympillä. Vuotta myöhemmin Val di Fiemmessä voitti vielä takaa-ajon, minkä jälkeen terveysongelmat alkoivat.

----------


## Rommeli

> Off-topiciksi menee...
> 
> Salt Lake Cityssä katkesi pahasti yritettyään seurata ylivertaista Johann Mühleggiä kolmellakympillä. Vuotta myöhemmin Val di Fiemmessä voitti vielä takaa-ajon, minkä jälkeen terveysongelmat alkoivat.



Silti on pakko kysyä, mihin perustat tämän ehdottoman "Elofsson oli puhdas urheilija" -mantrasi? Vai yritätkö kenties kirjoittaa sarkastisesti ja tämä menee ainakin minulta ihan täysin ohi?

_Edit. Asia vilpitön. Kyllä noista viesteistä silti väkisinkin jää sellainen kuva, että Elofsson olisi kirjoittajan mielestä malliesimerkki puhtaasta urheilijasta..._

----------


## tapna

En ole väittänyt missään vaiheessa, että mainittu hiihtäjä olisi puhdas tai douppari. En muutenkaan aio spekuloida yksittäisen luonnollisen henkilön mahdollisia satsituksia. Alkuperäisen viestin pointti oli, että ilman epoa treenaamalla voi helposti käydä samalla tavalla. Tämä ei siis ollut kannanotto siitä, käyttikö Per itse vai ei.

----------


## Kal Pedal

OK, tämä jäi minullekin epäselväksi aluksi.

----------


## petri ok

> Pyöräily oli vain yksi pieni haara Fuentes-kokonaisuudessa. Siinä vaiheessa, kun viranomaiset ymmärsivät, että Fuentesin asiakaskuntaan kuuluu muidenkin urheilumuotojen kuin marginaalilaji-pyöräilyn edustajia, lakaistiin juttu maton alle. Valitettavasti Fuentesin tarkkaa asiakaskuntaa ei saatane koskaan selville, josta on kiittäminen Espanjan viranomaisia.



Lakaisultahan tuo näyttää, mutta nyt ollaan sentään menossa oikeuteen.

Niin en tiedä muitten lajien edustajista, mutta nyt näyttÄisi todistajina olevan lähinnä polkijoita. 

Hieman mietityttÄä, jos nyt pitää paikkansa, että AC on myös todistajana, niin se kaiketi tarkoittaa, ettÄ se AC merkinnällä varustettu veripussi kuuluikin Clentadorille. Eli dopingpannaa iskisi, jos sääntöjen mukaan mennään. Tietysti takautuvasti, jolloin hänen tuloksensa 2006-2008 mitätöitäisiin, vai suhtauduttaisiinko hänen uuteen mahdolliseen käryyn ensikertalaisena.

Toki voipihan olla, että kaveri on siellä puolustuksen todistajana. Ootellaan....

Mitenköhän innolla muuten ASO ja RCS odottavat kaverin paluuta kisoihinsa, joihin hän osallistui edellisen kilpailukieltonsa aikana... 

Ittekseni vaan pohdiskelen.

----------


## vetooo

> Mitenköhän innolla muuten ASO ja RCS odottavat kaverin paluuta kisoihinsa, joihin hän osallistui edellisen kilpailukieltonsa aikana... 
> 
> Ittekseni vaan pohdiskelen.



*Italian ympäriajon johtaja Michele Acquarone (3.7.2012):*

He stands by SaxoBank’s Alberto Contador, whose victory last year was struck from the record by a ruling from the Court of Arbitration for Sport, as the Giro's champion in 2011.

"He’s still the winner of the Giro", he says.

"They say they disqualified him so Scarponi won the Giro, but to us, it was Contador winning the Giro."

Michele Acquarone interview: race director of the Giro d Road Cycling UK

** * * * **

*Ranskan ympäriajon johtaja Christian Prudhomme (26.6.2012):*

Two-time winner of the Tour de France, Alberto Contador, currently suspended, is conspicuously absent from the 99th edition of the Tour, which starts Saturday Liege, Belgium.

"The absent are always wrong", said Tour director Christian Prudhomme. "Once the Tour has begun, you stop thinking about it."

But Prudhomme has recognized the importance of Contador at the 2011 edition, as the Spaniard animated with his repeated attacks.

"I do not deny that course on the Tour in 2011, he had a dynamic effect on the race; he was a catalyst for energy", said Prudhomme.

"He is a rider who knows how to use the road, who is capable of riding on instinct. I remember his attack to the Col de Manse (on the approach to Gap). The Tour had run 20 times over the Manse… and nothing had ever held. He was fired."

"He can reshuffle the cards anywhere on any part of the course."

The overall winner in 2007 and 2009, Contador tested positive during the Tour in 2010 for minute traces of clenbuterol and is serving a suspension that ends on August 5. Contador has signed with Saxo Bank-Tinkoff Bank and will return to racing in August, with the Vuelta a España on his schedule.

Prudhomme acknowledges Contadors impact on 2011 Tour

----------


## Salla

*Hiihtovalmentaja kiistää dokumenttielokuvan väitteet dopingista*

*Italian miesten hiihtomaajoukkueen päävalmentajana vuosina 1984-90 työskennellyt Jarmo Punkkinen ihmettelee uuden dokumenttielokuvan väitteitä hänen osallisuudestaan kiellettyjen aineiden käyttöön Italian-vuosinaan.*

http://yle.fi/urheilu/hiihtovalmenta...ngista/6306308

http://www.sinivalkoinenvalhe.fi/

----------


## idänihme

> *Hiihtovalmentaja kiistää dokumenttielokuvan väitteet dopingista*
> 
> *Italian miesten hiihtomaajoukkueen päävalmentajana vuosina 1984-90 työskennellyt Jarmo Punkkinen ihmettelee uuden dokumenttielokuvan väitteitä hänen osallisuudestaan kiellettyjen aineiden käyttöön Italian-vuosinaan.*
> 
> http://yle.fi/urheilu/hiihtovalmenta...ngista/6306308
> 
> http://www.sinivalkoinenvalhe.fi/



Punkkinen on kyllä aika vekkuli. Paluu virkavapaalta liikunnanopettajaksi tais osua aika hyvin yksiin erään valmennettavan epokäryn kanssa  :Leveä hymy: 

Kai tämäkin sopii otsikon alle? Uutinen on yllättävyydessään lähes yhtä järkyttävä kuin Jari Sillanpään ex kumppanin sukupuoli.
http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/Olympiavoit...a1305601164993

----------


## Salla

Yksi traileri tuosta Sinivalkoinen valhe.
http://fi.filmtrailer.com/cinema/106...trailerit.html

5.10 pitänee varmaan mennä elokuviin pitkästä aikaan.

----------


## idänihme

Seppälän kommenteissa on kyllä aina jotain vekkulia Mietaamaisuutta. Harmi ettei muilla aloilla tutkijana pärjää yhtä vähillä meriiteillä.

http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/Dopingtutki...a1305601173106

----------


## Soolo

Mihin katosi se dopingpaukku ketju joka oli keskittynyt vain pyöräilyyn?

----------


## Hans Opinion

Hanssia ei yllätä enää mikään tässä viitekehyksessä, tai no se ihmetyttää että Norjassa ei ole kukaan vielä avautunut asian tiimoilta... no, on vain ajan kysymys koska...

----------


## VesaP

> Mihin katosi se dopingpaukku ketju joka oli keskittynyt vain pyöräilyyn?



+1

----------


## Hääppönen

Meinasin jo aiemmin linkata tämän: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...v%E4t%29/page3
Ei uudet aina tiedä, jospa hiihdot jatkuu tuolla?

----------


## vetooo

USADA:n johtaja Travis Tygart on saanut tappouhkauksia (yllätys yllätys). USADA lupaa toimittaa Armstrong-päätöksen UCI:lle syyskuun loppuun mennessä.

Tygart Received Death Threats During USADA's Armstrong Investigation | Cyclingnews.com

** * * * **

Hamiltonin _The Secret Race_ oli aivan loistava lukukokemus. Samat fiilikset tulivat, kun luki Landisin jättihaastattelua.

----------


## pekoni

> ** * * * **
> 
> Hamiltonin _The Secret Race_ oli aivan loistava lukukokemus. Samat fiilikset tulivat, kun luki Landisin jättihaastattelua.



Käännös englanniksi L'Equipen alkuperäisestä Travis Tygartin haastattelusta http://tourdejose.com/2012/09/24/tra...-with-lequipe/ 

Kiitos vetoolle Landisin haastattelun linkkaamisesta. Pitää alkaa aamulla lukemaan läpi sitä, The Secret Race meni kahdessa illassa ja todella imaisi mukaan.

----------


## vetooo

Hincapien EPO-tunnustus tulee ilmeisesti lähipäivinä. Saa nähdä, ajoittaako Big-George ripittäytymisensä samaan ajankohtaan, jolloin USADA toimittaa UCI:lle Armstrongia koskevat asiakirjat. USADA kertoo lähettävänsä LA-päätöksen UCI:lle syyskuun loppuun mennessä, ts. tällä viikolla. Bruyneelin ja muiden USADA:n päätöksestä valittaneiden henkilöiden kuulemiset suoritetaan loppuvuoden aikana. Kuulemistilaisuudet ovat julkisia.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Tylerin kirja on kyllä kiinnostava. Asenteellinen se kyllä on: Landis esitellään järjestään -useaan kertaan siis- suurinpiirtein "suoraselkäisena ja rehellisenä mennoniittinä". Näinköhän todella?

Panin myös merkille että jostain syystä siellä kerrotaan että Lance on ateisti...meillähän tuo ei ole kovin merkityksellistä mutta USA:ssa se on hyvin tuomittavaa. Miksi Hamilton/Coyle kokee sen mainitsemisen arvoiseksi asiaksi -sitä ei esitellä minkään yhteydessä, vaan jää irralliseksi heitoksi.
Kirja on silti ehdottoman suositeltava.

----------


## pekoni

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/58...enbuterol.aspx Mielenkiintoista, kenetköhän UCI aikoo haastaa oikeuteen tästä? UCI:n johdossa alkaa silmukka vähitellen kiristymään.

----------


## Also R

> UCI court action sees Kimmage summoned to appear before Swiss court in December



Näin UCI retviittailee: http://twitpic.com/axqw4u  :Hymy: .
Kimmagen puolustusrahastossa oli äsken yli $32000 http://cyclismas.chipin.com/paul-kimmage-defense-fund .

Pakko alkaa seurata käyttäjää @dimspace Twitterissä, hänhän on myös tehnyt juuri Lance-ketjuun linkkaamani graafin Lancen bisneskytköksistä.

----------


## vetooo

(Salassa otettuja?) ääninauhoja, joissa puhuvat Dr. Ferrari ja Armstrong: http://soundcloud.com/djcoyle/

----------


## Markku Silvenius

http://blog.puhtaastiparas.fi/

Seppo Rehusen mielenkiintoinen blogikirjoitus.

----------


## kolistelija

> http://blog.puhtaastiparas.fi/
> 
> Seppo Rehusen mielenkiintoinen blogikirjoitus.



Tuossa on mielestäni tuotu aika suppea näkökanta asioihin. On toki vähän hölmöä mitätöidä ikivanhoja tuloksia, mutta perusteet aineiden käytön esille tuomisesta ja tuomitsemisesta pysyvät mielestäni silti todellisina vaikka aikaa olisi kulunut kuinka paljon. Dopingiin liittyy niin paljon muitakin ongelmia kuin kilpailutulokset.

----------


## YT

Rehunen jättää täysin huomioimatta sen, että LA:n tapauksessa ei ole kyse pelkästä doping aineiden käytöstä.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Tuolla blogissa on kaikenkaikkiaan ihan mielenkiintoisia kirjoituksia suuntaan ja toiseen. Tietenkin kyse dopingissa on muustakin kuin vain urheilijan itsensä aineiden käytöstä.

----------


## NoNo

> Rehunen jättää täysin huomioimatta sen, että LA:n tapauksessa ei ole kyse pelkästä doping aineiden käytöstä.



Vaikuttivatko nuo muut asiat itse kisojen kulkuun (mitalien jakoperusteisiin) ? 
Rehusen kommentti on ihan ymmärrettävä. Meillä mennään vielä syvemmälle näiden asioiden kanssa.

----------


## idänihme

> *Vaikuttivatko nuo muut asiat itse kisojen kulkuun (mitalien jakoperusteisiin) ?* 
> Rehusen kommentti on ihan ymmärrettävä. Meillä mennään vielä syvemmälle näiden asioiden kanssa.



Sikäli vaikuttivat että jos Armstrongin testituloksia ei olisi painettu villasella, hän olisi jo aiemmin joutunut vastuuseen teoistaan. Osa tuloksista olisi kirjoitettu uusiksi ja osaan voittamistaan kisoista hän ei olisi päässyt osallistumaan. Toisaalta jos hän ei olisi auttanut apukuskejaan douppaamaan ei hän pelkällä omalla dopingin käytöllään olisi voittanut noita seitsemää touria(elleivät sitten olisi löytäneet yhtä hyviä mömmöjä ilman häntä).

Rehusen kommentista tekee ymmärrettävän varsinkin se että jos näitä asioita tongitaan liian pitkään jälkikäteen voisi hänelle itsellekin (tai sitten jollekin hyvälle ystävälle) tulla jotain penaltia. Tittelit "Talviolympiakisojen Suomen joukkueen ylilääkäri 1984–2002, Suomen Hiihtoliiton puheenjohtaja 2003–2004" ovat ainakin sen suuntaiset että oma lehmä on hyvinkin suurella todennäköisyydellä siellä ojassa.

----------


## asb

> Vaikuttivatko nuo muut asiat itse kisojen kulkuun (mitalien jakoperusteisiin) ?



Lance myös käytti itse salakuljettamiaan aineita, joten vaikuttivat.

----------


## tapna

Doping-testausta tulisi laajentaa. Nykyisten testimenetelmien lisäksi olisi syytä tarkastaa jokaisen ajajan pallien määrä. Minulle on kerrottu, että yksipallisuus on valtava etu pitkissä ympäriajoissa.

----------


## Oppressor

> Doping-testausta tulisi laajentaa. Nykyisten testimenetelmien lisäksi olisi syytä tarkastaa jokaisen ajajan pallien määrä. Minulle on kerrottu, että yksipallisuus on valtava etu pitkissä ympäriajoissa.



Pahoittelen ymmärrysvirhettäsi ; ) viimeaikaisen tiedon valossa on tullut ilmi, ettei yhdellä pallilla ole voitettu koskaan yhtään pyöräkisaa...

----------


## tapna

Onko kaikkien muiden ympäriajojen voittajien pallien lukumäärä tiedossa?

----------


## vetooo

USADA:n Armtsrong-päätöksen asiakirjat lähtevät UCI:hin vasta lokakuun puoliväliin mennessä.





> The U.S. Anti-Doping Agency plans to hand over the Lance Armstrong case file to the Union Cycliste Internationale no later than October 15, the agency’s media relations manager tells VeloNews. The October date is much later than anticipated.



USADA points to October 15 as new goal to submit Armstrong case file

----------


## Oppressor

> Onko kaikkien muiden ympäriajojen voittajien pallien lukumäärä tiedossa?



kukaan muu ei ainakaan ole mainostanut olevansa pariton : )

----------


## Rommeli

> USADA:n Armtsrong-päätöksen asiakirjat lähtevät UCI:hin vasta lokakuun puoliväliin mennessä.
> 
> USADA points to October 15 as new goal to submit Armstrong case file



Vähän ennen tätä uusinta H-hetkeä tullee taas uusi lähetyspäivä julkisuuteen. Alkaa muistuttaa erästä isoa projektia Suomessa tämä homma.

Ei liity lainattuun:

Ihmisten pallien määrä onkin tässä jutussa se erityisen oleellinen seikka. Jatkakaa toki mielenkiintoista keskustelua.

----------


## tapna

Muistetaan kuitenkin se, että kaksipallisena Armstrong oli pääasiassa klassikkokuski voittaen muun muassa maailmanmestaruuden ja Flechen. Ympäriajomenestys on saavutettu yhden kiveksen voimalla. Tämän takia on äärimmäisen kiinnostavaa tietää, onko kyseessä pelkkä yksittäistapaus vai vaikuttaako palllien määrä todellakin ajajien ominaisuuksiiin.

----------


## petri ok

Nyt Kimmagen puolustuskassassa on jo 40 k$. Itsekin voisin parikymppiä heittää, jos jollain olis tilinumero tiedossa.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/vaug...ad-of-uci-case
Iso yläpeukku VAughtersille, kun pitää Kimmagen puolia.

McKvaakulle toivottaisin mielelläni hyviä eläkepäiviä, mutta silloin vaan toistaisin itseäni. Parempi olisi, että hänkin joutuisi oikeuteen vastaamaan teoistaan (Kunnianloukkaussyyteen varalta lisään), jos McKvaakku on syyllistynyt dopingkäryjen :Cool:  salaamiseen :Vihainen:

----------


## Samuli

> Nyt Kimmagen puolustuskassassa on jo 40 k$. Itsekin voisin parikymppiä heittää, jos jollain olis tilinumero tiedossa.



Tuolta kai onnistuu http://nyvelocity.com/content/featur...e-defense-fund

----------


## vetooo

En tiedä mistä toimittaja David Walsh on onkinut tietoja, mutta oheisesta linkistä lisäinfoa liittyen USADA:n Armstrong-päätökseen: http://www.scribd.com/doc/108440794/Walsh-ST

----------


## Matti S.

OT?
Tänään tuli hesarin välissä "mediaplanet":n ilmoitusliite Nro 4/Syyskuu 2012, aiheena syöpäsairaudet ja kannessa varsin tuimailmeinen LA. Tätä ketjua aiemmin luettuani ko. ilmoitusliitteen tärkeä sanoma asettui jotensakin outoon valoon...
Linkki: http://doc.mediaplanet.com/all_projects/10704.pdf

----------


## vetooo

Flloyd Landis on tuomittu maksamaan UCI:n ex-pj. Hein Verbruggenille ja nyk.pj. Pat McQuaidille 10 000 Sveitsin frangia.

Judgement made against Landis in Swiss UCI defamation case

----------


## majis

> OT?
> Tänään tuli hesarin välissä "mediaplanet":n ilmoitusliite Nro 4/Syyskuu 2012, aiheena syöpäsairaudet ja kannessa varsin tuimailmeinen LA. Tätä ketjua aiemmin luettuani ko. ilmoitusliitteen tärkeä sanoma asettui jotensakin outoon valoon...
> Linkki: http://doc.mediaplanet.com/all_projects/10704.pdf



Miten niin outoon valoon? Mies on kerännyt 470milj$ syövän vastaiseeen taisteluun. 
Ne keitä Armstrong on väillisesti auttanut tuskin tulee kyselemään no mitäs vedit.
Tuskin montaa huippu-urheilijaa löytyy tältä pallolta joka on tehnyt noinkin paljon muiden 
puolesta. Tosin raukkamaisesti Lance alkoi syövän vastaisen projektinsa vasta oman syöpänsä jälkeen.
Sorry tää offari.

----------


## OMT

Rasmussenilla on näemmä enemmänkin hampaankolossa Rabobankin suhteen:


_De Nederlandse wielerformatie Rabobank wacht met dichtgeknepen billen op het dopingdossier rond de Oostenrijkse bloedbank Humanplasma. De Oostenrijkse minister van Sport heeft immers beslist de zaak naar de verantwoordelijke dopinginstanties te sturen, zo meldt de Volkskrant. Voormalig Raborenner en bijna Tourwinnaar Michael Rasmussen heeft zopas bekendgemaakt weldra een boekje open te doen over georganiseerd dopinggebruik binnen de Nederlandse ploeg. 

De bal ging onlangs aan het rollen toen de Oostenrijker Bernhard Kohl bevestigde dat hij een klant was bij de Weense bloedbank. De klimmer werd in de voorbije Tour de France betrapt op het gebruik van cera, geleverd door Humanplasma. Eerder werden ook al Michael Boogerd, Thomas Dekker en Denis Menchov in verband gebracht met de affaire. Rabobank liet al weten dat enkele renners op vrijwillige basis meewerken aan het onderzoek. (dea)
_

Google kääntää.

----------


## matik

Jutun päiväys 06/07/09, mutta parempi myöhään kuulemiset kun ei millonkaan  :Hymy:

----------


## OMT

> Jutun päiväys 06/07/09, mutta parempi myöhään kuulemiset kun ei millonkaan



Missasin itse tuon jutun pointin. Rasmussenin taustajoukoissa oli tuolloin Geert Leinders, joka on nyt taas tapetilla.

----------


## petri ok

Lakitupaan yritti UCI saada myös Greg LeMondin, mutta heikolla menestyksellä.
Kun LeMond oli samoilla linjoilla kuin minä, mutta jo vuosia aiemmin, eli 2006 




> The three-time Tour winner also told the French publication that  Operacion Puerto “is another example, the entire system is corrupt, the  UCI is corrupt.



Puerto operaatio oli vain yksi esimerkki siitä, että koko systeemi on mätä, UCI on korruptoitunut.

Sen jälkeen UCI yritti haastaa LeMondin oikeuteen, mutta hänen asianajajansa vastasi




> “In your July 26 letter, you accuse Mr. LeMond of committing criminal  infringement and then demand that he either (1) corroborate his alleged  accusations; or (2) withdraw his alleged accusations publicly. You also  “suggest to discuss the way to proceed.” Obviously, Greg LeMond’s public  retraction of his statements regarding UCI is something of value to  UCI. Indeed, you would not have written your letter to Mr. LeMond and  demanded the same unless it had value to your organization. Under United  States’ law, threatening criminal prosecution in order to obtain “any  money or other valuable thing” is a federal crime. See 18 U.S.C. 0 873.  Violations of section 873 require a fine and imprisonment for not more  than one year.”



Pelkäskö UCIn pomot sitten, että linnatuomio olisi uhannutkin heitä eikä LeMondia, kun haasteet ilmeisesti peruttiin.

----------


## Takapainoinen Taapertaja

> Tylerin kirja on kyllä kiinnostava. Asenteellinen se kyllä on: Landis esitellään järjestään -useaan kertaan siis- suurinpiirtein "suoraselkäisena ja rehellisenä mennoniittinä". Näinköhän todella?
> 
> Panin myös merkille että jostain syystä siellä kerrotaan että Lance on ateisti...meillähän tuo ei ole kovin merkityksellistä mutta USA:ssa se on hyvin tuomittavaa. Miksi Hamilton/Coyle kokee sen mainitsemisen arvoiseksi asiaksi -sitä ei esitellä minkään yhteydessä, vaan jää irralliseksi heitoksi.
> Kirja on silti ehdottoman suositeltava.



Kahlasin tuon Hamiltonin kirjan läpi. Aikas brutaalin kuvan antaa ammattilaispyöräilyn lähimenneisyydestä, puhumattakaan LA:n persoonasta.

----------


## tapna

http://www.cyclismas.com/2012/10/exc...-floyd-landis/

----------


## PHI

> Tuolta kai onnistuu http://nyvelocity.com/content/featur...e-defense-fund



Itsekin laitoin just PayPalin kautta hieman pätäkkää Kimmagen puolustusrahastoon.
Tsemppiä Paul! Melkein 54K$ kasassa jo...

----------


## petri ok

Biologisen passin perusteella Lance Armstrong käytti 2009 Tourin aikana veridopingin väittää Michael Ashenden.
http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/Lance+Armst...a1305604217136





> Ashendenin mukaan verinäytteet paljastavat, että Armstrongin elimistö  tuotti kisan aikana tavallista vähemmän nuoria punasoluja. Ihmisen  elimistö reagoi Ashendenin mukaan näin juuri silloin, kun verenkiertoon  on lisätty äskettäin uusia punasoluja.
>  "Oman punasolutuotannon tukahtuminen on klassinen merkki veridopingista", Ashenden totesi



Alkuperäinen juttu löytyy
http://californiawatch.org/dailyrepo...ert-says-18322

Kuinka ollakaan Lanken asianajajat väittävät Ashendenia jääviksi, koska hän todisti aikoinaan Lankea vastaan





> SCA Promotions had sought to avoid paying Armstrong a $5 million bonus  for his 2004 Tour de France win, arguing that the cyclist violated his  contract by using banned drugs. Ashenden testified that he believed  Armstrong had used EPO. An arbitrator ruled in Armstrong’s favor. The  company paid Armstrong the money, plus $2.5 million legal fees in 2007,  but it may seek repayment in light of the anti-doping agency's recent  findings

----------


## vetooo



----------


## petri ok

Hein Fühler kuulee Kimmagen puolustusrahastosta

----------


## Soolo

Aika tukalalta alkaa kuulostamaan UCI:n ja LA:n tilanne... 

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/13...s-experts.aspx

----------


## vetooo

Steve Houanard (FRA / AG2R) on jäänyt kiinni EPO:n käytöstä.

26-vuotias Houanard on ollut ammattilainen vuodesta 2009 lähtien. Hän ei ole saavuttanut urallaan voittoja. Houanard on osallistunut vain yhden kerran suureen ympäriajoon - Vuelta a España 2011, 133:s.

----------


## Rommeli

> Aika tukalalta alkaa kuulostamaan UCI:n ja LA:n tilanne... 
> 
> http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/13...s-experts.aspx



Jutussa puidaan noita epäilyttäviä veriarvoja, joten olisi mukava vertailla niitä kilpakumppaneiden vastaaviin. Wigginsin käyriä vuoden 2009 Tourilta on julkaistu, ja ne ovat täsmälleen samansuuntaisia kuin Armstrongilla.

----------


## petri ok

> Jutussa puidaan noita epäilyttäviä veriarvoja, joten olisi mukava vertailla niitä kilpakumppaneiden vastaaviin. Wigginsin käyriä vuoden 2009 Tourilta on julkaistu, ja ne ovat täsmälleen samansuuntaisia kuin Armstrongilla.



Joo olisi kiintoisaa tietää, suojeleeko UCI tiettyjä isoja staroja aikuisten oikeesti, vai johtuuko epäilykseni koko veripassia kohtaan vain foliohatustani. 

Yllättättävän moni UCIn biologisen passin asiantuntijoista on eronnut UCIn palkkalistoilta. Miksi?

Millaiset on Contadorin veripassin arvot?

Koko systeemi tuntuu isolta kusetukselta ja homma jatkuu samalla vanhalla perustalla. 

Odotan mielenkiinnolla USADA vs. Bruyneel juttua. Toki sekin on vain yksittäistapaus.

----------


## vetooo

Guys I know talked willingly. Witness testimony will be interesting but USADA has far better stuff then just George [Hincapie]. There will be a lot of new, strong, evidence in the report. Teammate testimony will be met with a *meh*

-Race Radio, Twitter-

Tosin, Race Radio - yleensä hyvinkin luotettava - oli väärässä USADA:n Armstrong-päätöksen julkaisun ajankohdassa. RR:n mukaan raportin olisi pitänyt pamahtaa julkisuuteen jo viime viikolla. USADA:n pomo Tygart on luvannut toimittaa satojen sivujen laajuisen aineiston viim. pvm. 15.10. Joitain tietoja jätetään julkaisematta, koska Bruyneelin ja muutamien muiden veijarien juttujen käsittely on kesken (=valittivat USADA:n ratkaisusta).

----------


## petri ok

> Guys I know talked willingly. Witness testimony will be interesting but USADA has far better stuff then just George [Hincapie]. There will be a lot of new, strong, evidence in the report. Teammate testimony will be met with a *meh*
> 
> -Race Radio, Twitter-
> 
> Tosin, Race Radio - yleensä hyvinkin luotettava - oli väärässä USADA:n Armstrong-päätöksen julkaisun ajankohdassa. RR:n mukaan raportin olisi pitänyt pamahtaa julkisuuteen jo viime viikolla. USADA:n pomo Tygart on luvannut toimittaa satojen sivujen laajuisen aineiston viim. pvm. 15.10. Joitain tietoja jätetään julkaisematta, koska Bruyneelin ja muutamien muiden veijarien juttujen käsittely on kesken (=valittivat USADA:n ratkaisusta).



Itse olen käsittänyt että tuolloin USADAn pìtäisi antaa aineisto (perusteltu päätös LAn jutusta) UCIlle, mutta se ei silloinkaan ole vÄlttämättä julkista tietoa. Julkisuuteen tuo päätös tulee .... joskus?

----------


## TetedeCourse

Big George myöntää dopingin: http://www.bicycling.com/news/pro-cy...ory-_-hincapie

George Hincapie's statement, released October 10, 2012:

_For over 30 years I have dedicated my life to cycling. I have always been determined to compete at the highest level, in one of the most physically demanding sports. With hard work and success have come great blessings from the sport I love. 

Teammates have become dear friends and I have worked hard to earn the respect of my competitors. I have been associated with managers and team officials whose professionalism is unparalleled. Wonderful fans have supported my family and me since I began this great journey. For all of this and more, I am truly grateful and proud. 

Because of my love for the sport, the contributions I feel I have made to it, and the amount the sport of cycling has given to me over the years, it is extremely difficult today to acknowledge that during a part of my career I used banned substances. Early in my professional career, it became clear to me that, given the widespread use of performance enhancing drugs by cyclists at the top of the profession, it was not possible to compete at the highest level without them. I deeply regret that choice and sincerely apologize to my family, teammates and fans. 

Quietly, and in the way I know best, I have been trying to rectify that decision. I have competed clean and have not used any performance enhancing drugs or processes for the past six years. Since 2006, I have been working hard within the sport of cycling to rid it of banned substances. During this time, I continued to successfully compete at the highest level of cycling while mentoring young professional riders on the right choices to make to ensure that the culture of cycling had changed. 

Three years ago, I was approached by US Federal investigators, and more recently by USADA, and asked to tell of my personal experience in these matters. I would have been much more comfortable talking only about myself, but understood that I was obligated to tell the truth about everything I knew. So that is what I did. 

Cycling has made remarkable gains over the past several years and can serve as a good example for other sports. Thankfully, the use of performance enhancing drugs is no longer embedded in the culture of our sport, and younger riders are not faced with the same choice we had. 

I am proud to be part of the cycling community, and believe we continue to make positive changes to our sport. I applaud the extraordinary achievements of my fellow riders on and off the bike. Cycling is an incredible sport that not only requires unbelievable physical ability to ride hundreds of miles a day for many days on end; it also requires a certain type of dedication, ambition and character. I have been fortunate to compete with teammates whose commitment and talent will be hard to match. As a rider I have dedicated a large part of my career to helping those teammates succeed. As I begin the next chapter in my cycling life, I look forward to playing a significant part in developing, encouraging and helping young riders to compete and win with the best in the world._

----------


## ussaf

USADAn tiedote: http://www.usada.org/cyclinginvestigationstatement.html

edit: tete de course nikkinsä mittainen Hincapien tunnustuksen suhteen.

----------


## erkkk

Ilmeisesti valaehtoinen todistelu koskenut vain Armstrong-aikoja, kun molemmat tänään julkisesti ulostulleet Doupparit (Hindcapie, Barry) kertoo satuja siitä kuinka kokivat henkisen valaistumisen välittömästi lähdettyään tallista.

----------


## Also R

Hyvää iltalukemista kaikille!
http://t.co/3I4kLFvg

----------


## Joenranta

Täällä  on paljon taisteltu peistä siitä, onko Lance Amstrong syyllistynyt dopingrikkomukseen vai ei.Nyt kun Usada on luovuttanut yli tuhatsivuisen materiaalin kansainväliselle pyöräilyliitolle ja Wadalle, on syytä todeta, että Amstrong on ollut dopingaineiden käyttäjä siinä, missä muutkin Us-Postalin tallin ajajat.Usadan materiaalissa todetaan, että talli on käyttänyt "lajin historian korkeatasoisinta, ammattimaisinta ja menestyksellisintä dopingohjelmaa". Materiaalin sisältyy 26 valaehtoista todistusta (useita US-Postalin tallin ajajia), sähköpostiviestejä, kuitteja ym. Onkin ymmärrettävää, että Lance Amstrong tämän materiaalin edessä luopui puolustamasta itseään.

----------


## rjrm

Uuh, olipas paketti. Selasin läpi, luin joitakin kohtia. Tuo on kyllä aika viihdyttävä dokumentti täynnä uskomattomia tapahtumia.

----------


## petri ok

Auf wiedersehen Johan Bruyneel
Good bye Lance Armstrong
Dasvidania Pat McQuaid alias McKvaakku

Toivottavasti tämä on vasta alkua pyöräilyn lopulliselle puhdistamiselle.

----------


## OJ

Onko joku yllättynyt?

----------


## Kal Pedal

Kiinnostavaa että dopingin myöntäneiden ajajien sallittiin aja kesän kilpailuissa.

----------


## vetooo

Saivat ajaa, koska asiasta ei ollut minkäänlaista virallista päätöstä (vrt. Contador Girossa 2011 ja Tourissa 2011).

Dopingin myöntäneet polkijat saivat 6 kk:n kilpailukiellot. Niiden ajankohdat ovat 1. syyskuuta 2012 - 28. helmikuuta 2013.

Tästä puuttuu vain se, että UCI valittaa CAS:iin näistä ½ vuoden pannoista. Tämä lienee hyvä tekosyy UCI:lle viedä koko US Postal -case vetoomustuomioistuimeen.

Levi Leipheimerin valaehtoinen todistus (16 sivua): http://d3epuodzu3wuis.cloudfront.net...+Affidavit.pdf.

Discovery Channelin d-toiminta Ranskan ympäriajossa 2007 vaikuttaa organisoidulta. Leipheimer sijoittui kokonaiskisassa kolmanneksi ja eräs tallitoveri voitti koko roskan. Tämä herättää aika paljon kysymyksiä voittajan osalta.

David Zabriskien osuus on ehkä kaikista surullisinta luettavaa (s. 191): http://d3epuodzu3wuis.cloudfront.net...edDecision.pdf

Uutta - ei mitenkään US Poistaliin liittyvää - on se, että Roman Kreuzigerilla kerrotaan olleen yhteyksiä Dr. Michele Ferrariin. Surullista.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Kiinnostavaa että dopingin myöntäneiden ajajien sallittiin aja kesän kilpailuissa.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Muita Ferrarin asiakkaita raportin mukaan mm LL Sanchez, Kreuziger, Pozzato, Garzelli, Popovich...

----------


## vetooo

+Leonardo Bertagnolli, Volodimir Bileka, Francesco Chicchi, Enrico Gasparotto, Franco Pellizotti, Morris Possoni.

----------


## Tumppi

Luettuani näitä todistuksia / dugumentteja, on oma mielikuvani Lancesta vain vahvistunut - mieshän on täydellinen ihmishirviö. :Irvistys:  

Jollain tavalla sen on nähnyt miehen silmistä aina... ja ikävä kyllä, huippupyöräily on (ainakin ennen) ollut todella sairasta.
Nyt kannattaa lakaista moskaa pois oikein isolla harjalla kun kerta alettiin siivoamaan.

----------


## vetooo

> Levi Leipheimerin valaehtoinen todistus (16 sivua): http://d3epuodzu3wuis.cloudfront.net...+Affidavit.pdf.



Kohta 100. Armstrongin tekstiviesti Leipheimerin vaimolle: "Run don't walk." -ttu mitä meininkiä.

----------


## Tumppi

> Kohta 100. Armstrongin tekstiviesti Leipheimerin vaimolle: "Run don't walk." -ttu mitä meininkiä.



Tämä vakuutti minut lopullisesti että Lance on sitä mitä yllä kerroin. Aikamoista.

----------


## NHB

> Toivottavasti tämä on vasta alkua pyöräilyn lopulliselle puhdistamiselle.



Mikä nyt ammattiurheilun puhdistaisi? Douppaaminen kehittyy kulkien  askeleen edellä testausta ja fanit fanittavat huippujen yli-inhimillisiä suorituksia.

----------


## TuplaO

Vatsahan tässä menee sekaisin näitä lukiessa. Ei ole douppaaminenkaan mustavalkoista hommaa, vaikka kuviosta tietysti löytyy harmaan kaikkien sävyjen ohella myös pikimustaa ja vitivalkoista... Totuus osoittautuu taas kerran reilusti odotettua raadollisemmaksi. Ei sillä ettenkö olisi tajunnut, että tämä läjä tulee haisemaan paljon ja kauan. Tuo mädännäisyys on hätkähdyttävää. (Täytynee hengittää hetki paperipussiin, ettei mene nyyhkyjeesustelun puolelle.)

----------


## Rommeli

Onpahan pirusti tekstiä. Pirusti tuntuu olevan asiaa, mutta jotenkin tuntuu, että tuollaisessa virallisessa dokumentissa on vähän turhan paljon ylimääräistä jauhantaa, valmiiksi pureskeltua olettamusta selityksineen sekä dramatisointia. Liekö tuollainen sitten normaalia Jenkkilässä, muttei tuo teksti aina muistuta ihan sitä mitä sen pitäisi olla, vaan lähinnä tulee mieleen skandaalilehdistön tapa kirjoittaa.

Eipä silti, etteikö tuota vastaan olisi melkoinen mahdottomuus taistella.

----------


## VesaP

> Tämä vakuutti minut lopullisesti että Lance on sitä mitä yllä kerroin. Aikamoista.



Ainoana voittanut 7 touria peräkkäin. Kuningas. Ilmeisen mulkku. Mutta kuninkaat harvoin ovat mitään nössöjä olleetkaan.  :Cool: 

Aika kuningasta vuokrata/ostaa ranskasta oma asunto pelkästään veripussien säilytystä varten. Asiameininkiä! Tarkoitan siis Leviä ja Landista. Kuulostaa PROlta.  :Hymy:

----------


## vetooo

Muistutetaan vielä, että USADA:n materiaali sisältää sadoittain liitteitä: http://cyclinginvestigation.usada.org/# (Appendices and Supporting Materials).

Selinkin mainitsi ohimennen tästä casesta. Parhaillaan Pekingin ympäriajo Eurosportilla.

----------


## Poursuivant

Tuo nivaska on joiltain osin paksumpaa pureskeltavaakuin Hamiltonin kirja... Ihan järkyttävää tekstiä ja hyvä niin - antaa paskan iskeä tuulettimeen nyt kunnolla vaan. 

Loppujen lopuksi en ole edes mitenkään yllättynyt, että tuolla mainitaan myös monien muiden, aikaisemmin tässä asiayhteydessä mainitsemattomien, pyöräilijöiden yhteyksistä herra Ferrariin. Niinhän homman pitääkin mennä, että vyyhtiä aletaan purkaa osiin säie säikeeltä. Joltain nurkalta se ihokas on revittävä - oli sitten kyseessä vaikka oma suosikkini, niin kaikki tiskiin vaan.

----------


## vetooo

Löytyykö netistä jotain ohjelmaa / sivustoa, joka pystyisi muuttamaan nämä "skannatatut liiteet" tekstiversioksi. Tämä mahdollistaisi hakusanojen käytön.

----------


## TMS

> Löytyykö netistä jotain ohjelmaa / sivustoa, joka pystyisi muuttamaan nämä "skannatatut liiteet" tekstiversioksi. Tämä mahdollistaisi hakusanojen käytön.



Tekniikka on nimeltään OCR eli Optical Character Recognition ja esim. Adoben Acrobatissa (maksullisessa versiossa) se toimii ihan hyvin. Eiköhän netistä löydy ilmaisversioitakin, mutta niiden toimivuudesta en tiedä.

----------


## tapna

> Mikä nyt ammattiurheilun puhdistaisi? Douppaaminen kehittyy kulkien  askeleen edellä testausta ja fanit fanittavat huippujen yli-inhimillisiä suorituksia.



Ainoa uskottava keino: Giro, Tour ja Vuelta on heivattava historian paskatunkiolle. Mikään ei houkuttele douppaamaan enempää kuin kolmen viikon ympäriajot, joissa maaliin selviytyminen puhtaana on suuri saavutus. Ovatko puhdasta pyöräilyä vaativat valmiitta tähän? Kaikki mahdollinen antidopingiin liittyvä on pelkkää näennäispuuhastelua niin kauan kuin näitä nykyisin enemmän sirkuspelleilyä kuin pyöräilykilpailuja muistuttavia ympäriajoja ajetaan. Puhdistaako GT.ien poisto pyöräilyn? No ei helvetissä, mutta epon ja muiden lääkkeiden hyöty on lyhyemmissä kisoissa huomattavasti vähäisempi.

----------


## haedon

Tossa vielä hesarin yhteenvetoa raportista:http://www.hs.fi/msn/urheilu/USADA+A...a1305605879165

----------


## vetooo

Turha tässä on nostaa mitään yksittäistä asiaa muiden yläpuolelle, mutta Vino siirteli rahaa Dr. Ferrarin tilille 2006.



6 tunnin yhtäjaksoinen lukeminen on aika rasittava kokonaisuus. Pienen tauon paikka.

----------


## ussaf

Minusta Lancen keissin tulisi olla lähinnä muodollisuus. Tämän  viimeisimmän rapsan(kin) pikasilmäilyllä näyttäisi siltä, että esim.  Clinicin "insiderit" ovat puhuneet täysin samoja juttuja jo vuosia.  Samaa kamaa noissa Floydin, Kimmagen ja Walshinkin jutuissa on ollut, ja  tietty Hamiltonin kirjassa.

It's not about the bike ja olisin pettynyt, jos tästä ei tulisi  roiskeita joiden myötä Novitzky saisi viedä duuninsa loppuun.  Huumausainerikos mallia conspiracy liittovaltion rahoilla toteutettuna  olisi aika pähee CV-merkintä, todellisten kuninkaiden meriittejä.

Silti  homman pysähtyminen hra Armstrongiin, tallikavereihin, mahdollisiin  collateral-ajajiin ja pariin lääkäriin olisi tappio nyt kun näin  pitkälle on päästy. Kysymys kai kuuluu onko näyttöä niin paljon, että  tää käynnistää jonkinlaisen lumipalloefektin lajin hallintotasolla.  McKvaakku ja Verbruggen on ainakin implikoitu useassa dokumentissa,  joten toivoa sopii.

Tässä on kyselty, voiko satsitusta ylipäänsä  vähentää. Jos ongelma on systeemitasoinen, lähinnä systeemitason  ratkaisut purevat. Ensihätään riittäisi se, että pukki ei olis kaalimaan  vartijana. UCI ei ilmiselvästikään ole oikea taho vastaamaan  satsikontrollista. Joku WADAn kaltainen edes muodollisesti riippumaton  taho olisi jo parempi, vaikka ei varmasti ongelmaton sekään. Viimeistään  AC-keissi myös osoitti hyvin ongelmat siinä, että kansalliset liitot  ovat noin keskeisessä roolissa näissä jutuissa, ja USAC on toiminut koko  lailla samoin niin kauan kuin pystyi. Uudenlainen organisoitumistapa  ammattitouhuille voisi olla harkitsemisen arvoinen. Ei aavistustakaan  mikä se konkreettisesti olisi, mutta kunhan se olisi irti UCIsta ja kansallisista liitoista  kuitenkin.

Olin kanssa vähän yllättänyt dokumentin tyylistä. Jos  vertaa vaikka CASin AC-dokuun (joka toki oli oikeuskäsittelyn  loppuraportti) niin tyylillinen ero on merkittävä. Mahdollisesti tuosta  USADAn fileestä on työstetty suurelle yleisölle mahdollisimman  revittelevä ja/tai suoraviivainen versio. Voi toki olla jenkkityyliäkin,  tiedä sitten.

Onkohan muuten Levin valaehtoisessa mainitsema  "rider-16" Contador? Voisin melkein lyödä virtuaalipössyhymiön vetoa  tästä, kun Discon Tour 2007 ohjelmaa käydään läpi tuossa.

----------


## vetooo

> Onkohan muuten Levin valaehtoisessa mainitsema  "rider-16" Contador? Voisin melkein lyödä virtuaalipössyhymiön vetoa  tästä, kun Discon Tour 2007 ohjelmaa käydään läpi tuossa.



Tämä tuli myös itselleni mieleen.

Discovery Channnelin joukkue Dauphine Liberessä 2007:

Levi Leipheimer
Alberto Contador
Tom Danielson
George Hincapie
Egoi Martinez
Benjamin Noval
Sergio Paulinho
Tomas Vaitkus

Tour-joukkuessa olivat kaikki muut paitsi Danielson. DL-ryhmän ulkopuolelta mukaan pääsivät Vladimir Gusev ja Jaroslav Popovitsh.

----------


## Joenranta

Usadan raportin johdosta Lance Amstrong ilmoittaa nyt, ettei hän välitä siitä vaan keskittyy syöpäjärjestön hyväntekeväisyystyöhön. Eipä hänellä oikeastaan ole muuta mahdollisuutta.

----------


## Tumppi

> Usadan raportin johdosta Lance Amstrong ilmoittaa nyt, ettei hän välitä siitä vaan keskittyy syöpäjärjestön hyväntekeväisyystyöhön. Eipä hänellä oikeastaan ole muuta mahdollisuutta.



Vääjäämättä tulee mieleen, rttä kuinkahan paljon niiden keltaisten kumirannekkeiden tuotosta on ohjattu D-vitaaminien hankkimiseen? Ainakin yksityisjetin kerosiiniin niistä on mennyt osa, se on taattu. Tosin eipähän ole miun rahoja senttiäkään.

----------


## majis

> Vääjäämättä tulee mieleen, rttä kuinkahan paljon niiden keltaisten kumirannekkeiden tuotosta on ohjattu D-vitaaminien hankkimiseen? Ainakin yksityisjetin kerosiiniin niistä on mennyt osa, se on taattu. Tosin eipähän ole miun rahoja senttiäkään.



Ainakin tämän elokuisen raportin mukaan Livestrongin keräämistä rahoista menee 80% syöpätyöhön. Ehkä Lancen jetti
ja muu henkilökunta maksaa ton 20%. Livestrong on raportin mukaan parasta A ryhmää.

http://www.homesforourtroops.org/sit...pdf?docID=7521

----------


## vetooo

Rabobankin entinen ajaja (2003-2005) Remmert Wielinga kertoo, että tallin ylin johto oli täysin tietoinen systemaattisesta dopingin käytöstä. Tämä vahvistaa entisestään Levi Leipheimerin kertomusta. Rabon ex-pomo Theo de Rooij ja entinen tähtiajaja Michael Boogerd kiistivät tänään väitteet. Boogerdin mukaan hän ei ole koskaan edes nähnyt EPOa - puhumattakaan että olisi käyttänyt Edgaria.

----------


## Timo W

> Löytyykö netistä jotain ohjelmaa / sivustoa, joka pystyisi muuttamaan nämä "skannatatut liiteet" tekstiversioksi. Tämä mahdollistaisi hakusanojen käytön.



Pari viikkoa sitten tuota itse selvittelin, ja paras tulos syntyi googlen työkaluilla. Eli dokumentin lataus docs.google.com:iin siten, että ruksittaa tekstintunnistuksen päälle. Hämmästyttävän hyvin toimi. Lopputuloksen kun ajaa vielä oikoluvun läpi, niin jopa suomenkielinenkin dokkari oli varsin hyvää suomea.

----------


## Tumppi

Big George: http://d3epuodzu3wuis.cloudfront.net...+Affidavit.pdf

On vielä kesken miultakin luku, mutta tukee 100% sitä mitä Levi ja David tunnustivat. Hohhoijaa, tulee ihan sama fiilis kuin 2001 Lahdessa, paitsi silloin oli ei kai vaan Hartsa nyt on Jens...

Edit: rider-4 = Bobby Julich

----------


## Also R

> Onkohan muuten Levin valaehtoisessa mainitsema  "rider-16" Contador? Voisin melkein lyödä virtuaalipössyhymiön vetoa  tästä, kun Discon Tour 2007 ohjelmaa käydään läpi tuossa.



Popoksi listattu sivulla http://velorooms.com/the-doping-sect...sada-evidence/.

----------


## Oppressor

> Ainakin tämän elokuisen raportin mukaan Livestrongin keräämistä rahoista menee 80% syöpätyöhön. Ehkä Lancen jetti
> ja muu henkilökunta maksaa ton 20%. Livestrong on raportin mukaan parasta A ryhmää.
> 
> http://www.homesforourtroops.org/sit...pdf?docID=7521



Jenkit on omanlaisiaan mulkeroita. Tosta selviää omituisia tietoja, jotka mun silmään ovat ainakin ristiriitaisia.
80 % viittaa osuuteen, joka kustannuksista on mennyt avustuksiin (portion of total expenses that is spend in charitable programs) eli ei tulleesta rahasta vaan menneestä?? Sitten siinä kerrotaan, että Liestrongilla menee varainhankintaan 21 % sisään tulevasta rahasta. Vika tieto mikä löytyy on se, että kolmen parhaiten Liestrongissa työskentelevän liksat on 227 - 309 tuhatta taalaa (vuodessa?).

Tjaa. Kävin ihan piruuttani tekemässä pika-analyysin tästä superhyväntekeväisyysorganisaatiosta, kun avoimesti näyttävät kaiken. Kooste vuodesta 2011 tässä:
Tulot 48,5 M usd, menot 35 M usd. Menoista valtaosa toiminnan tarkoituksen mukaista koulutusta ja tiedottamista yms. Rahamääräisiä lahjoituksia tehty hulppea määrä 4,9 M usd. Paljonhan se on tuokin, mutta aika paljon hukkuu esim mainostamiseen ja tietoisuuden lisäämiseen (5,8 M usd), legal and professional nimikkeelle on poltettu 5,8 M usd. Liksoja menoista on 7,8 M usd. Matkakuluja 1,2 M usd. 2010-2011 kassaa on haluttu turvottaa 26 M usdlla ja toimitilat on kunnossa, niihin on toiminnan aikana upotettu vajaa 15 M usd. Varmaan kiva toimisto ; )

Paska on osunut nyt tuulettimeen hienosti. USADA on tehnyt hienoa työtä ja ennustelen, että UCI naulaa päätökset kolmen viikon sisään...

----------


## pekkajaa

> Vääjäämättä tulee mieleen, rttä kuinkahan paljon niiden keltaisten kumirannekkeiden tuotosta on ohjattu D-vitaaminien hankkimiseen? Ainakin yksityisjetin kerosiiniin niistä on mennyt osa, se on taattu. Tosin eipähän ole miun rahoja senttiäkään.



LA:n bisnesverkostot ovat kaiketi jo aikoja sitten olleet sen verran kehittyneet että tuohon kysymykseen saattaisi olla jonnin verran haastavaa saada kovin eksaktia vastausta  :Vink: :  http://forum.cyclingnews.com/showpos...postcount=1402 

 Mitä taas Livestrong-brändiin tulee niin sen taustoja valottaa mielestäni aika hyvin tämä artikkeli: http://www.outsideonline.com/outdoor....html?page=all 

Länsellä tulee vielä olemaan loistava tulevaisuus politiikassa ja bisnesmaailmassa  :Cool:

----------


## Tumppi

Toiselta foorumilta poimittu (todennäköinen)lista:
Rider 1: Paolo Savoldelli
Rider 2: Viatcheslav Ekimov/Beltran/Rubiera
Rider 3: Adriano Baffi
Rider 4: Bobby Julich
Rider 5: Manuel Beltran/Ekimov/Rubiera
Rider 6: Jose Luis Rubiera/Ekimov/Beltran
Rider 7: Roberto Heras
Rider 8: Victor Hugo Pena
Rider 9: Matthew White
Rider 10: Jose Azevedo/Noval/Padrnos
Rider 11: Benjamin Noval/Azevedo/Padrnos
Rider 12: Pavel Padrnos/Azevedo/Noval
Rider 13: Chann Mcrae
Rider 14: Boogert / Dekker
Rider 15: Chris Horner
Rider 16: Yaroslav Popovych
Rider 17:
Rider 18:
Rider 19: Steffen Kjaergaard
Rider 20: Benoit Joachim


Other 1: Emilio Magni
Other 2: Bjarne Riis
Other 3: Duffy ( or #5)
Other 4:
Other 5:
Other 6:
Other 7: Rick Crawford
Other 8: Geert Leinders
Other 16: Lapage or Demol (?)
Other 17: Andy Rihs
Other 18: Motoman

----------


## Glaciesvir

Aloittaakohan USADA seuraavaksi yhtä mittavan tutkimuksen vaikka maansa olympiajoukkueen tai ammattilaissarjojen osalta? Mielenkiintoisen paljon laitettu aikaa ja oletettavasti rahaa uransa tähän caseen, minkä lopputulos tuskin yllättää ketään. Stop the press, maantiepyöräilijä käyttänyt dopingia.

----------


## vetooo

> Toiselta foorumilta poimittu (todennäköinen)lista:



Ei Contadoria... Mielenkiintoista.

** * * * **

Kannattaa lukea The Inner Ringin analyysi: inrng : the future of the usada case





> Think the USADA case is about the past, with talk of the Tour de France from a decade ago and the retired Lance Armstrong? Maybe it’s over once Johan Bruyneel, Josep Marti and Pedro Celaya complete their hearings?
> 
> Wrong. The information released by USADA is so extensive that it will cause aftershocks for months and years to come. Forget the procedural spat between the UCI and USADA and an appeal to the Court of Arbitration for Sport. Instead teams and high profile riders are facing fresh questions and possibly new investigations.
> 
> *Conclusion*
> 
> Look beyond the 20 days for the UCI to review the file and if you thought the future was the UCI vs USADA in the CAS appeal, it’s worse and much more complex. Forget Armstrong if you want, he extensive files reveal payments, training camps, methods and more that link up in a web of deceit that goes far beyond US Postal and the bad old days. Active riders, managers of many teams and others all have plenty to account for.
> 
> This is no surprise. Many teams were operating on a similar basis, perhaps not as extensively but you wonder if Manolo Saiz feels robbed when USADA described US Postal as “the most sophisticated doping program in sport”. What is unexpected with the case is that the USADA investigation reveals more than one team, in particular the investigation into Michele Ferrari has flushed out many new names.

----------


## petri ok

> Ei Contadoria... Mielenkiintoista.
> 
> ** * * * **
> 
> Kannattaa lukea The Inner Ringin analyysi: inrng : the future of the usada case



Pepe MArtin ja Contador olivat kuin paita ja peppu. Mutta Contador ei käytä kuin pilaantunutta piffiä.

Sinällään oli muuten outo tapa USADAlta informoida UCIa




> The UCI has been advised by USADA that it’s reasoned decision and  supporting material is available to view on its website (10th October  2012). 
>   The UCI will examine all information received  in order to consider  issues of appeal and recognition, jurisdiction and statute of  limitation, within the term of appeal of 21 days, as required by the  World Anti-Doping Code. 
>   The UCI will endeavour to provide a timely response and not to delay matters any longer than necessary.



Säästyipä postimaksut US Postalille.

----------


## Rantakylän Raketti

Rider-15 täsmäis Roger Hammondiin. Eiks se kaatunut jossain kevätklassikossa 2005 ja rikkoi ittensä? 

" Rider-15 told me that he was using EPO during his recovery from an injury 2005 before the Tour of Switzerland"

----------


## tiger

Ei liene liioiteltua todeta, että tämä USADAn raportti on suurin paskatuuletin pyöräilyssä koskaan. Järkytyksestä huolimatta nostan hattua Leipheimerille, Hincapielle ym jotka vihdoin puhuivat suunsa puhtaiksi. Mielenkiintoista nähdä miten UCI reagoi - voin kuvitella millainen paniikkimieliala siellä tämän tiimoilta nyt vallitsee.

----------


## josku

> Onpahan pirusti tekstiä. Pirusti tuntuu olevan asiaa, mutta jotenkin tuntuu, että tuollaisessa virallisessa dokumentissa on vähän turhan paljon ylimääräistä jauhantaa, valmiiksi pureskeltua olettamusta selityksineen sekä dramatisointia. Liekö tuollainen sitten normaalia Jenkkilässä, muttei tuo teksti aina muistuta ihan sitä mitä sen pitäisi olla, vaan lähinnä tulee mieleen skandaalilehdistön tapa kirjoittaa.
> 
> Eipä silti, etteikö tuota vastaan olisi melkoinen mahdottomuus taistella.



Viimeisessä lauseessa on mielestäni totuus. Eli pöytään on lyöty niin paljon faktaa ettei näytteitä tarvitse enää analysoida. Skandaalilehdistön lööppi ja vajaaksi jäänyt juttu olisi liian helppo ohittaa. 
Hurja tarinaa, mutta perusteellista työtä.

Huomenna katson kuitenkin Pekingin ympäriajon etapin ja nautin  :Hymy:

----------


## sahara

Hamiltonin kirja on erinomainen, sitä olisi lukenut mielellään monta sataa sivua lisää.

Tästä paketista ei luettava lopu kesken. Hiekkaa isojen pomojen tiimalaseissa ei enää paljon ole.

Kun jokaisen kädet ovat paskassa, kuka avaa puhtaan sivun?

----------


## vetooo

Varmaan kaikkea olennaista ja epäolennaista unohtuu mainita. Tässä varsin odotettu - reilun vuorokauden vanha - uutinen: Garmin tukee jatkossakin Danielsonia, Vandeveldea ja Zabriskia. He ovat tervetulleta takaisin, kun 6 kk pannat - saattavat toki pidentyä - on lusittu.

Garmin-Sharp responds to USADA case with rider statements

Sen sijaan Leipheimerin tilanne OP-QS:ssä näyttää heikommalta. OP-QS:n pamppu Lefevere oli saanut Leipheimerilta puhelun vasta tuntia ennen kuin USADA julkaisi raporttinsa. LL ei ollut maininnut OP-QS:lle mitään menneisyydestään viime vuonna, kun osapuolet kävivät sopimusneuvotteluita. Saattaapi olla, että Leipheimerin ura - ainakin OP-QS:ssä - on taputeltu. Miehellä on ikää kohta 40 vuotta.

We Didn't Know About Leipheimer Case When He Signed, Claims Lefevere | Cyclingnews.com

----------


## OJ

> We Didn't Know About Leipheimer Case When He Signed, Claims Lefevere | Cyclingnews.com



No jopas jotakin. Ettei vaan nalli napsahda myös Paten kohdalla.

----------


## petri ok

Tuli vaan mieleen, jotta olisko Lanken ja Bruyneelin sittenkin silloin aikoinaan kannattanut tarjota pahvia Landisille. Siitähän tää kaikki alkoi.

----------


## Matti S.

Päivän Helsingin Sanomissa on lähes koko sivun juttu LA:sta. Toimittaja pohti -aivan oikein- mitä mahtaa liittovaltion viranomaiset seuraavaksi tehdä. Tuettiinhan LA:n "johtamaa" tiimiä verovaroilla miljoonien USdollareiden edestä.

----------


## pekoni

Eilen julkaistujen tietojen valossa minua ihmetyttää entistäkin enemmän USA:n oikeusministeriön päätös lopettaa Novitzkyn tutkimukset kesken. Baseball-caseen verrattuna tämän olisi mielestäni pitänyt olla ihan selvä homma, ainakin todisteiden valossa. Olisi kyllä erittäin hienoa löytää joskus perustelut tälle päätökselle.

----------


## Jaaba

Velonews.com on kirjoittanut jo parikin kärkevää uutista vuorokauden sisään liittyen oikeusministeriön tutkimuksiin. 

Samoin USA Cycling on ollut heidän tulilinjallaan. 

http://velonews.competitor.com/2012/...nvolved_256676

http://velonews.competitor.com/2012/...dropped_260724

Mutta mikäköhän on sponsoreiden reaktio tällä kertaa? Väheneekö pyöräilyn saamat massit?

----------


## villef

Itsellä kun ei ole mitään mahdollisuutta aineistoon tutustua, niin onko siellä näkynyt mitään suoraan viittausta UCIhin?
Eli saadaanko päitä pölkylle myös tuolla pääkonttorilla?

Jollei mitään suoraan viittausta ole, niin voinevat luistella asiasta, tyyliin ettei me mitään tiedetty?

----------


## VesaP

> Ei Contadoria... Mielenkiintoista.



Jospa se OLIKIN pilaantunutta se liha ja mies puhdas kuin pulmunen omatunnoltaan....  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## NHB

> Mutta mikäköhän on sponsoreiden reaktio tällä kertaa? Väheneekö pyöräilyn saamat massit?



Fanithan sen rahavirran määrän määrittelevät ja sitäkautta budjetin suoritusta parantavaan lääketieteen käyttöön. Jos huippupyöräilijän tulot olisivat samaa luokkaa tavallisten palkansaajien kanssa, niin ei siinä kovin hienostuneita kuureja vedettäisi. Jos taasen tavoitellaan miljoonien pikavoittoja, niin siinä vaiheessa on jo varaa palkata antidouppilääkäreitä osaavampia lääkäreitä luomaan "harjoitusohjelmia".

Sponsorien menettäminen olisi siis ehkä merkittävin askel kohti puhdasta urheilua.

----------


## asb

> Täällä  on paljon taisteltu peistä siitä, onko Lance Amstrong syyllistynyt dopingrikkomukseen vai ei.Nyt kun Usada on luovuttanut yli tuhatsivuisen materiaalin kansainväliselle pyöräilyliitolle ja Wadalle, on syytä todeta, että Amstrong on ollut dopingaineiden käyttäjä siinä, missä muutkin Us-Postalin tallin ajajat.



Väärin. Aineiston mukaan Ferrari on määritellyt Armstronging kanssa kanssa kaikkien joukkueen jäsenten dopingin käyttöohjelman ja Armstrong on _pakottanut_ muut noudattamaan ohjelmaa irtisanomisen uhalla (Vande Velden todistus vuoden 2003 tapahtumista). Hänen tekonsa ovat merkittävästi kovempia, kuin pelkkä käyttö.






> Ainoa uskottava keino: Giro, Tour ja Vuelta on heivattava historian paskatunkiolle. Mikään ei houkuttele douppaamaan enempää kuin kolmen viikon ympäriajot, joissa maaliin selviytyminen puhtaana on suuri saavutus.



No ei nyt ihan noin. Selviytyminen puhtaana maaliin on suuri saavutus nykyään, koska kisojen vauhdit ovat olleet douppauksen takia järkyttävän kovat. Luin juuri Fignonin elämänkerran ja hän avautui useasti siitä, että nykyään etapit ovat liian lyhyitä (lyhyempiä kuin 80-luvulla), vaikka vauhdit ja kuskien kestävyys ovat EPO:n ja veridouppauksen takia paljon kovemmat.

----------


## Salla

Tulipa mieleen että olisiko helpompi luetella ne pyöräilijät joilla ei ole yhteyttä Ferrariin tai d-aineisiin? 

Mutta hyvä että kaikki p*ska saadaan lakaistua nyt pois ja kelmit kiinni. Mutta miksi kelmit saavat vai 6kk tuomion? 2 vuotta tai pidempi tai elinikäinen heti niin jo rupeaa puhditumaan. Tämä oli oma ajatusmaailmani.

----------


## kolistelija

> Tulipa mieleen että olisiko helpompi luetella ne pyöräilijät joilla ei ole yhteyttä Ferrariin tai d-aineisiin? 
> 
> Mutta hyvä että kaikki p*ska saadaan lakaistua nyt pois ja kelmit kiinni. Mutta miksi kelmit saavat vai 6kk tuomion? 2 vuotta tai pidempi tai elinikäinen heti niin jo rupeaa puhditumaan. Tämä oli oma ajatusmaailmani.



Nämä "kelmit" voivat olla niin suuri joukko ettei sinne välttämättä hirveän montaa montaa aktiivia jäisi enää kilpailemaan.

Miltähän suuret ympäriajot näyttäisivät jos suurin osa pyöräilijöistä olisi ensikertalaisia?

----------


## lansive

Taru alkaa uhkaavasti lähetyä todellisuutta.

----------


## Herman

> Itsellä kun ei ole mitään mahdollisuutta aineistoon tutustua, niin onko siellä näkynyt mitään suoraan viittausta UCIhin?
> Eli saadaanko päitä pölkylle myös tuolla pääkonttorilla?
> 
> Jollei mitään suoraan viittausta ole, niin voinevat luistella asiasta, tyyliin ettei me mitään tiedetty?



Ainakin sen verran on asiaa sivuttu, että UCI on jättänyt huomiotta Landisin, Jakchen, Simonin ja Hamiltonin tunnustukset/selvityspyynnöt. Kaiken kaikkiaan Lance on (vielä) kohteena, mutta ainakin minulle jäi sellainen kuva, että UCI ei pääse kuin koira veräjästä.

----------


## vetooo

Fabian Cancellara: "Johan Bruyneelin nimi esiintyy 129 kertaa USADA:n 200-sivuisessa raportissa. En tiedä, voinko jatkaa Bruyneelin kanssa."

Andy Schleck: "Kunnioitan sopimustani ja jatkan RadioShackissa."

----------


## nuubiainen

Järkyttävää ettei ookaan poljettu pelkällä nallepuurolla.

Mutta joo. Jos kerran douppaus kertakaikkiaan on menestymisen edellytys, eikös se silloin kannata hoitaa mahdollisimman hyvin ja tehokkaasti?

----------


## VesaP

> Mutta joo. Jos kerran douppaus kertakaikkiaan on menestymisen edellytys, eikös se silloin kannata hoitaa mahdollisimman hyvin ja tehokkaasti?



Eikä kantsi unohtaa tiimin satsikassia paikallisen Shellin mittarin päälle...  :Leveä hymy: 

Miksi Slekki lähtis muka Bryneelin tiimistä edes pois. Siellähän se paras tietotaito on asian suhteen dokumenttien mukaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## Poursuivant

> Fabian Cancellara: "Johan Bruyneelin nimi esiintyy 129 kertaa USADA:n 200-sivuisessa raportissa. En tiedä, voinko jatkaa Bruyneelin kanssa."
> 
> Andy Schleck: "Kunnioitan sopimustani ja jatkan RadioShackissa."



Eli siis Cancellara voi poistua Bruynellin alaisuudesta, koska ei ole ollut mukana hänen d-ringissä, mutta Nuorempi Hoikka ei? Vanhempihan se taisi jo tälle kesälle narahtaakin...

***

Yksi helvetin iso kuvio minua on mietityttänyt aina niistä päivistä lähtien kun Vinokourov julisti kilpailukieltonsa loppumisen jälkeisenä päivänä (kesken vuoden 2009 TdF:a), että Astana on hänen ympärilleen rakennettu tiimi ja se jatkaa toimintaansa Tour De Francen jälkeen italialais-kazakkivoimin. Astanan nurkanvaltaajat, eli käytännössä sen vanha Discovery Channelin jengi, savustettiin ulos tiimistä. Bruyneel ja LA saivat käytännössä fudut Vinon tiimistä ja asiasta tuli hirveä mekkala. Koko Bruynellin esikunta poislukien Contador ei enää kilpaillut vuoden 2010 aikana Astanassa, vaan tilalle perustettiin Team RadioShack, jonka puikoissa oli silloin tämän d-casen kaksi syytetyintä toimijaa: JB ja LA. 

Olen aina ihmetellyt tätä kokonaiskuvioita. Kuka kosti ja kenelle? Mikä vendetta tässä oikein tehtiin? Ja miten se liittyy tähän koko vyyhtiin.

Muistin virkistämiseksi: Bicycling, Guardian, ja Twisted Spoken mielenkiintoinen katsaus aiheeseen vuodelta 2009.

----------


## vetooo

> Miksi Slekki lähtis muka Bryneelin tiimistä edes pois. Siellähän se paras tietotaito on asian suhteen dokumenttien mukaan.



Tänään Pekingin ympäriajossa Andy ei pysynyt edes pääjoukon hännillä, kun tultiin pikkutöppyröihin. Lymyili tovin talliautojen peesissä, mutta antoi lopulta periksi hylkäysuhan roikkuessa ilmassa. Takkiin tuli 17 minuuttia etappivoittaja Hallerille. Andy saapui maaliin viimeisenä sijalla 137. Toiseksi viimeinen löi Andyn vaatimattomasti 11 minuutilla 31 sekunnilla. Tuosta ei ole kuin yksi suunta: ylöspäin.

1 74 * Marco HALLER Katusha Team 03:35:39
*---*
133 64 * Alex HOWES Garmin-Sharp 00:04:04
134 142 Jan BAKELANTS RadioShack-Nissan 00:04:22
135 2 Marco BANDIERA Omega Pharma-QuickStep 00:04:22
136 188 * Biao LIU Champion System Pro Cycling Team 00:05:32
*137 141 Andy SCHLECK RadioShack-Nissan 00:17:03*

----------


## vetooo

> Eli siis Cancellara voi poistua Bruynellin alaisuudesta, koska ei ole ollut mukana hänen d-ringissä, mutta Nuorempi Hoikka ei? Vanhempihan se taisi jo tälle kesälle narahtaakin...



Cancellara varmaan selvittää tätä vaiihtoehtoa. Syyskuussa kerrottiin, että Cancellara on tutkinut asianajajiensa avustuksella, onko sopparipykälissä joku kiertotie, jolla pääisisi pois RadioShackista. Sitä ei löytynyt ja mies päätti tyytyä kohtaloonsa kunnioittamalla kauden 2013 loppuun asti ulottuvaa sopimustaan. Minulla ei ole mitään hajua, minkälaiset d-pykälät soppareissa on jos joku tallitoveri käryää tai kaapista löytyy vanhoja luurankoja (lue: Bruyneel & US Postal).

Mikäli olen käsittänyt oikein, Andy on ollut aina hyvin lojaali. Hän kunnioittaa sopimustaan, vaikka v-käyrä on varmaan aika korkealla - kiitos US Postal -casen ja veljensä käryn.





> Astanan nurkanvaltaajat, eli käytännössä sen vanha Discovery Channelin jengi, savustettiin ulos tiimistä. Bruyneel ja LA saivat käytännössä fudut Vinon tiimistä ja asiasta tuli hirveä mekkala. Koko Bruynellin esikunta poislukien Contador ei enää kilpaillut vuoden 2010 aikana Astanassa, vaan tilalle perustettiin Team RadioShack, jonka puikoissa oli silloin tämän d-casen kaksi syytetyintä toimijaa: JB ja LA.



Olen miettinyt skenaarioita, että Bruyneelin ja Armstrongin harrastama politiikka on saattanut koitua Contadorin pelastukseksi, ettei hänen nimeään löydy lainkaan USADA:n raportista (ml. lista anonyymeistä ajajista). Pistoolimieshän oli täysin ulkokehällä mm. Tourissa 2009. Koko sirkus pyöri Armstrongin ympärillä ja AC oli käytännössä eristetty, koulukiusattu henkilö.

----------


## pekoni

http://www.wort.lu/en/view/french-newspaper-raises-doping-allegations-against-bruyneel-50780057e4b0069dd6579285 - Jutut pysyy ainakin edelleen hurjina. L'Equipe;Bruynell douppasi Fränkin, jotta hän ei pääsisi tallista pois?

----------


## vetooo

L'Equipe: Johan Bruyneel syyllinen Frank Schleckin dopingkäryyn Tour de Francessa





> French sports newspaper “L'Equipe” has published an article suggesting that RadioShack manager Johan Bruyneel doped cyclist Fränk Schleck, so that the latter would be unable to leave the team.
> 
> The paper speculates that Bruyneel gave the diuretic Xipamide to an unknowing Fränk Schleck, believing that no other team would take the cyclist on if he was suspended from the sport.
> 
> Under the headline “Fränk Schleck au coeur d'un règlement de comptes” the paper writes that this move was a kind of retribution after both Schleck brothers had made it clear they wanted to leave the team.



Wort.lu - French newspaper raises doping allegations against Bruyneel

----------


## Kal Pedal

Jos Fabian lähtee se voi hyvin koitua Kellun uuden tallin voitoksi. IAG:ko sen nimi on?
Kellun mukaan kotomaan talli oli koko ajan Fabbun tähtäimessä kun se yritti pois Schackista.
Spartacus tallissa = villeja kortteja vaikka mihin.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Mitä Bruyneel-Schleck-kuvioon tulee niin mitään teoriaa en enää suoralta kädeltä tyrmää tässä sopassa mutta eikö tässä nyt ole jo foliohattu-meininkiä? En jaksa uskoa että mikään talli vapaaehtoisesti ärsyttäisi sponsoreita jäämällä tahallaan kiinni dopingista. Saati jotta Fränkin tasoinen epäonnistuja jäisi talliin.
ja jos ei Fabbu pääse irti sopimuksestaan, niin miksi Fränkin sopimus olisi yhtään huonompi (tallin kannalta)?
Vielä: kyseinen väite on lauseen mittainen spekulointi artikkelin keskellä, ei siis varsinainen juttu, mitä se olisi jos läpyskällä olisi pienintäkään todistetta.

----------


## Poursuivant

Joo. Johonkin tuollaiseen aloin jo melkein uskoa silloin kuin käry kävi. A Schleck mainitsi käryn jälkeen haastattelussa, että mitta on täynnä pyöräilymaailmaa ja sen sisällä olevia tahoja - itse käsitin sen tarkoittaneen nimenomaan Bruynellia. Minulle jäi sellainen fiilis, että siinä A syytti epäsuorasti JB:ia Fränkin kärystä tai sen järjestämisestä. Asiaahan ei voinut tietenkään sanoa ääneen.

***
Se mitä A Schleckin lojaalisuuteen tulee, niin en olisi ihan yhtä otettu kuin vetooo. Mm. viimeinen kisa CSC-Saxo Bankin paidassa oli kyllä epäammattimainen suoritus, olipa sitten Bjarnen kanssa menneet sukset ristiin miten pahasti tahansa.

----------


## petri ok

> Jos Fabian lähtee se voi hyvin koitua Kellun uuden tallin voitoksi. IAG:ko sen nimi on?
> Kellun mukaan kotomaan talli oli koko ajan Fabbun tähtäimessä kun se yritti pois Schackista.
> Spartacus tallissa = villeja kortteja vaikka mihin.



Katotaas nyt eka mikä on Bruyneelin/RadioSchackin kohtalo. Onko kyseistä tallia edes ensi kaudella?

----------


## Kal Pedal

Jos Fränk olisi lavastettu douppariksi olisi aivan käsittämätöntä että Andy tässä tilanteessa -kun ilmeisesti on mahdollisuus päästä irti sopimuksesta, kuten Fabbu yrittää- edelleen vakuuttaisi sitoutumistaan Schackiin.

----------


## tapna

Eiköhän koko joukkue ole kuopattu ensi kauden alkuun mennessä. Muovijoukkueet kuuluvatkin kaatopaikalle. Faabio jatkanee yhden aivosolun käyttöön perustuvaa kilpailua vanhan kunnon Bjarnen possessa ja muppetit eivät aja ammattilaisina enää ikinä.

----------


## vetooo

> Se mitä A Schleckin lojaalisuuteen tulee, niin en olisi ihan yhtä otettu kuin vetooo. Mm. viimeinen kisa CSC-Saxo Bankin paidassa oli kyllä epäammattimainen suoritus, olipa sitten Bjarnen kanssa menneet sukset ristiin miten pahasti tahansa.



Andy ajoi sopimuskautensa loppuun Saxo Bankissa - Cancellara ei. Se on toinen juttu, miten sitoutuneesti Andy suhtautui viimeisiin kisoihinsa Saxo Bankissa. Hän pysyi kuitenkin Saxossa siihen asti, johon yhteistyön oli sovittu kestävän. Sen sijaan Cancellaran sopimus purettiin siinä vaiheessa, kun sitä oli vielä vuosi jäljellä. Tästähän Riis vasta innostui.





> Katotaas nyt eka mikä on  Bruyneelin/RadioSchackin kohtalo. Onko kyseistä tallia edes ensi  kaudella?



RadioShack päättää Bruyneelin kohtalosta myöhemmin tänään. Ratkaisu voi olla mikä tähansa...

----------


## Ana

> Luettuani näitä todistuksia / dugumentteja, on oma mielikuvani Lancesta vain vahvistunut - mieshän on täydellinen ihmishirviö.



Ja tuota hirviötä olen joskus jopa ihaillut. Kyllä hävettää niin vit...sti.

----------


## Ana

> Järkytyksestä huolimatta nostan hattua Leipheimerille, Hincapielle ym jotka vihdoin puhuivat suunsa puhtaiksi. .



Hatut ovat jo niin korkealla kuin käsiä riittää. Onneksi oli muutama helvetin rohkea äijä, jotka aidosti ovat alkaneet kantaa huolta upean lajin tulevaisuudesta.
Meininki tainnut olla niin hurjaa, että alkoi porukalle riittämään. Ja minkä aseman yhteiskunnassa yksi hirviö saanut noin kymmenen vuoden totaalisella kusettamisella.

----------


## Ana

> Ainoana voittanut 7 touria peräkkäin. Kuningas.



Ei ole kovin pitkään kuninkaana. Tourin voitot ovat aika pian nollassa myös ASOn osalta. Jos haluaa pitää
herraa kuninkaana vielä MM-kullan perusteella, siitä vaan. Se saattaa jäädä listoille.

----------


## Ana

> Fabian Cancellara: "Johan Bruyneelin nimi esiintyy 129 kertaa USADA:n 200-sivuisessa raportissa. En tiedä, voinko jatkaa Bruyneelin kanssa."
> 
> Andy Schleck: "Kunnioitan sopimustani ja jatkan RadioShackissa."



Kiitos Fabbu ! Eikä mitään yllättävää Andyn osalta.

----------


## petri ok

Taitaa USADAn raportilla olla vaikutusta Kimmagen oikeusjuttuunkin. Tarvinneeko KImmage kummonostakaan juristia, että tän jälkeen McKvaakku ja Heini nauretaan ulos oikeussalista.

----------


## vetooo

petri ok:lla on varmaan tämä asiakokonaisuus hallussa. Minä en ole oikein seurannut SCA:n ja US Postalin ajajien riitaa Tour-voittojen tuomista bonusrahoista. 





> *Armstrong case: SCA Promotions waiting for UCI response before deciding about legal action
> 
> Company paid a total of $12 million to US Postal Service rider in relation to Tour victories*
> 
> As the dust continues to settle after the upheaval caused by the USADA report into Lance Armstrong’s doping, a Texan insurance company which paid out over ten millions dollars to the rider in performance bonuses and legal fees has said it is closely watching the situation, and that legal action could be possible.
> 
> During Armstrong’s winning streak of Tour successes, US Postal Service team owner Tailwind Sports took out a policy with the Texas-based SCA Promotions, paying a premium to cover the performance bonuses that would be due to the rider when he won the Tour.
> 
> A sum of $5 million was payable after he won his sixth Tour title in 2004 but, on the basis of the doping claims made in the LA Confidentiel book, SCA refused to pay out on the grounds that the Tour wins may not have been clean.



Armstrong case: SCA Promotions waiting for UCI response before deciding about legal action

----------


## Jaaba

"Ei me muuten mut kun ne muut"
http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/Ex-tallipää...a1305606388655

Onhan se varmasti näinkin ollut. Dopingin käyttöön löytyy aina perusteita. Ovatko ne moraalisesti perusteltavissa onkin toinen kysymys.

----------


## keski-ikäinen

Tulihan luettua tuo kaksisataa sivua. Aika paljon samanmoista juttua kun Hamiltonin ja Kimmagen kirjoissa. Vahvoja todistajia on kyllä tosi paljon. En mitenkään ymmärrä, että esmes Johan Bruyneel voisi hommiaan jatkaa, mutta saa nähdä. Ei UCI:kaan tässä raportissa ollenkaan positiivisessa valossa näyttäytynyt.

----------


## Matti S.

...En ole koskaan käyttänyt dopingia, päinvastoin kuin monet, jotka minua siitä syyttävät. Olen kilpaillut kestävyyslajeissa 25 vuotta enkä ole koskaan "terästänyt" suorituskykyäni. Olen ollut yli 500 kertaa dopingtestissä, enkä ole jäänyt kiinni yhdessäkään"...

----------


## vetooo

RadioShack on erottanut Johan Bruyneelin GM:n roolista. Uusi ykköspamppu on Kim Andersen.

----------


## Kal Pedal

> Hatut ovat jo niin korkealla kuin käsiä riittää. Onneksi oli muutama helvetin rohkea äijä, jotka aidosti ovat alkaneet kantaa huolta upean lajin tulevaisuudesta.



Hattua tässä voi nostaa kaikille niille jotka ovat tahkoneet pro-maailmassa puhtaana (ja näin ollen ilman menestystä)kaikki nuo vuodet, ei todellakaan muutamalle ex-douppajalle jotka (vasta) oman uransa jälkeen tai ihan lopussa alkavat laulaa.

----------


## Tumppi

> Hattua tässä voi nostaa kaikille niille jotka ovat tahkoneet pro-maailmassa puhtaana (ja näin ollen ilman menestystä)kaikki nuo vuodet, ei todellakaan muutamalle ex-douppajalle jotka (vasta) oman uransa jälkeen tai ihan lopussa alkavat laulaa.



Jep, jos muistellaan Pian (Sundstedt) lausuntoja muutaman vuoden takaa naisammattilaisten D-vitamiinin annostelusta ja painostuksesta tallin sisältä käyttää aineita tai tulee potkut, niin aika vaikea uskoa, että yhdenkään ProTour tasoisen tallin kapteeneista olisi aivan puhtain jauhoin ollut liikenteessä?

Viime vuosina lajista on tullut hieman puhtaampaa epotestin myötä ja sen näkee jo näiden vuorinousujen ajoaikojen totaalisesta romahtamisesta ( väh. -10%). Toki veritankkaus on tullut taas takaisin ja epon microannostelusta on aika pieni riski jäädä kiinni. Sama koskee kaikkia kestävyyslajeja.

----------


## josku

Sveitsissä Fabua paheksutaan koska antanut lausuntoja jonka mukaan kyseessä on vanha tapaus joka ei häntä häiritse. Kansa ihmettelee onko Fabulla luurankoja omassa kaapissa. Toivottavasti ei ole.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Kuinkakohan moni näistä nyt sankareiksi nostetuista olisi paljastanut mitään jos ei olisi ollut pakko? Eipä kovin moni. Landis valehteli valamiehistölle ja kirjoi(tu)tti vielä kirjan jossa vannoi syyttömyyttään.

----------


## kolistelija

En pidättelisi hengitystä odotellessa että tuleeko oman suosikin nimi vielä esiin dopingista puhuttaessa...

Hattu pysyy päässä. Vaikka ymmärrystä löytyy myös D-miehille.

----------


## skott

Tää on ehken järkevää:
http://yle.fi/urheilu/armstrongin_vo...muille/6333837

----------


## OJ

Tottakai huippuprohvilla on luurankoja kaapissa. Kun käytännössä kaikki proffat ovat lahjakkaita ja joku päättää muuttaa VO2max tehonsa kynnystehoksi, niin muilla ei ole mitään mahdollisuuksia kilpailla tätä vastaan. Se keskinkertainen proffa murhaa huippulahjakkuuden douppaamalla. Puhdas huippulahjakkuus ei pysty kilpailemaan doupattua tusinaproffaa vastaan vaikka kuinka haluaisi uskoa itsensä ylittämiseen, sisukkuuteen sun muuhun.

----------


## asb

Onko EPO:n käyttö veridopingin peittämiseksi sekin Tohtori Neron käsialaa?

----------


## vetooo

> Tottakai huippuprohvilla on luurankoja kaapissa. Kun käytännössä kaikki proffat ovat lahjakkaita ja joku päättää muuttaa VO2max tehonsa kynnystehoksi, niin muilla ei ole mitään mahdollisuuksia kilpailla tätä vastaan. Se keskinkertainen proffa murhaa huippulahjakkuuden douppaamalla. Puhdas huippulahjakkuus ei pysty kilpailemaan doupattua tusinaproffaa vastaan vaikka kuinka haluaisi uskoa itsensä ylittämiseen, sisukkuuteen sun muuhun.



Tämä ei liity täysin aiheeseen, mutta kysyn silti:

Miksi niin monet maastohiihtäjät ovat saavuttaneet korkeampia lukemia VO2 max -testeissä verrattuna ammattipyöräilijöihin?

----------


## J T K

" Most perniciously, J*ohan Bruyneel learned how to introduce young men to performance enhancing drugs*, becoming adept at leading them down the path from newly minted professional rider to veteran drug user. After talking with Dr. del Moral in early 2000 young pro Christian Vande Velde was nervous about embarking on the doping program that del Moral recommended and brought his concerns to Bruyneel.* Bruyneel told Vande Velde, “not to worry if I felt bad at first that I would feel good at the end.*”This was part of the indelible “imprint” Bruyneel would soon leave on his sport and upon the lives of many young riders."

Toivottavasti näitä mätäpaiseita kaivellaan jatkossa enempikin ylös ja ulos kuvioista. 

Sveitsiläiset kyseenalaistaa Fabbua...no aussit alkaa kyseenalaistaa Orica-Greenedgen dirikoita Matt Whitea ja Neil Stephensiä ja heti perään jo aletaan esittämään kysymyksiä ajajistakin. Evansin ja kumppaneiden stressinsietokykyä tullaan koettelemaan. Lumipallo vyöryy, toivottavasti ei sula liian aikaisin..

----------


## makkeli

Kyllä on laittanut SKYn ison pomon lausunnot hymyilemään British Cycling: Road to Glory sarjassa. Varmaan puolen tunnin pätkä esiteltiin menetelmiä, miten he pala palalta saavat saman 15% hyödyn kuin douppaajat. Oli omat tyynyt, tonnin istuimet bussissa etc... Lisäksi pääkoppakin tutkittiin magneettikuvalla, se nyt jäi hiukan epäselväksi onko niillä siihen liittyen kehitetty jokin aivo-doping-prosessi.

Jos kaikki oli noin pikkutarkkaa, niin varmasti on lääketieteellinen puolikin.

----------


## Ana

> Tää on ehken järkevää:
> http://yle.fi/urheilu/armstrongin_vo...muille/6333837



Huono homma! Se jättää suurelle yleisölle kuvan, ettei tuloslistan seuraaviinkaan (tai seuraaviin ei kärähtäneisiin)
luoteta. Kyllä Tourille pitäisi löytyä voittaja, jokaiseen kilpailuun.

----------


## kolistelija

> Huono homma! Se jättää suurelle yleisölle kuvan, ettei tuloslistan seuraaviinkaan (tai seuraaviin ei kärähtäneisiin)
> luoteta. Kyllä Tourille pitäisi löytyä voittaja, jokaiseen kilpailuun.



Vaikka voitto jaettaisi vasta esim. kymmenenneksi sijoittuneelle?

Lancen voittovuosien kärkikymmeniköistä yllättävän suuri osa on jollain tavalla kytketty dopingiin.

----------


## OJ

> Tämä ei liity täysin aiheeseen, mutta kysyn silti:
> 
> Miksi niin monet maastohiihtäjät ovat saavuttaneet korkeampia lukemia VO2 max -testeissä verrattuna ammattipyöräilijöihin?



Enemmän lihaksia vaatimassa happea...kai. Minä en puskahiihdosta tiedä muuta, kuin että olen siinäkin touhussa kumitossusakkia.

----------


## vetooo

> Huono homma! Se jättää suurelle yleisölle kuvan, ettei tuloslistan seuraaviinkaan (tai seuraaviin ei kärähtäneisiin)
> luoteta. Kyllä Tourille pitäisi löytyä voittaja, jokaiseen kilpailuun.



Katsotaan, minkälaisia listoja ihmiset saavat aikaan. Tarkoituksena on siis listata katsomansa "oikeat" Tourin voittajat vuiosina 1999-2005. Helpotan sen verran hommaa, että linkeistä pääsee aina kyseisen vuoden tuloslistalle.

1999 | 14. Stephane Heulot (FRA / La Française des Jeux) + 27.58
2000 | 24. Grischa Niermann (GER / Rabobank) + 52.06
2001 | 4. Andrei Kivilev (KAZ / Cofidis) + 9.53
2002 | 13. David Moncoutie (FRA / Cofidis) + 21.08
2003 | 24. Alexander Botsharov (RUS / AG2) + 49.47
2004 | 16. Sandy Casar (FRA / Fdjeux.com) + 29.53
2005 | 28. Laurent Brochard (FRA / Bouygues Telecom) + 55.29

Pari sanaa valinnoista. Uskon vakaasti, että ainakin nämä ajajat olisivat suoritutuneet Ranskan ympäriajosta ilman kamaa. Puhtaita ajajia on saattanut löytyä ylempääkin tuloslistalta. Kyllä siellä on ollut puhtaitakin sällejä.

----------


## MäkiHiiri

> Enemmän lihaksia vaatimassa happea...kai. Minä en puskahiihdosta tiedä muuta, kuin että olen siinäkin touhussa kumitossusakkia.



Ja Vetoo:kin (21.14) piti lainata.
Siinä ollaan just koko reenaamisen ytimessä!
Miksi hiihtäjät hyytyy puolivälissä pyörälenkkiä?
Se on just se. Tietty reeni josta tulee vääjäämättömästi tietty tulos.

----------


## majis

Mä uskon Cadel Evansiin. Vuonna 2005 8. Eli moraalinen voittaja.

----------


## Jaaba

Olikos tämä vielä täällä?

Bertagnolli speaks - In English
http://www.podiumcafe.com/2012/10/12...aks-in-english

----------


## Poursuivant

> Katsotaan, minkälaisia listoja ihmiset saavat aikaan. Tarkoituksena on siis listata katsomansa "oikeat" Tourin voittajat vuiosina 1999-2005. Helpotan sen verran hommaa, että linkeistä pääsee aina kyseisen vuoden tuloslistalle.
> 
> 1999 | 14. Stephane Heulot (FRA / La Française des Jeux) + 27.58
> 2000 | 24. Grischa Niermann (GER / Rabobank) + 52.06
> 2001 | 4. Andrei Kivilev (KAZ / Cofidis) + 9.53
> 2002 | 13. David Moncoutie (FRA / Cofidis) + 21.08
> 2003 | 24. Alexander Botsharov (RUS / AG2) + 49.47
> 2004 | 16. Sandy Casar (FRA / Fdjeux.com) + 29.53
> 2005 | 28. Laurent Brochard (FRA / Bouygues Telecom) + 55.29
> ...



Tämä hupilista perustuu ihan vaan olettamuksiin ja sakkauksiin (ajaja, kansallisuus, talli) mutu-pohjalta. Olin ehkä kyynisempi kuin vetoo ja tiputin tunnepohjalta kasakit, neukut, cofidikset ja muut d-aineisiin selkeästi liitetyt tallit ja heidän ajajat pois listalta. Mm. Brochard, Casar ja Moncoutié tipahtivat näistä syistä johtuen pois alkuperäiseltä listaltani. Brochardilla taisi olla omakin käry. 

Siitä tuli nyt tällainen - sen mukaan tuon aikakauden menestyneimmät ajajat olisivat olleet Haimar Zubeldia (SPA) ja S. Goubert (nykyinen AG2R-pomo), mutta heidänkin kohdallaan hieman tulee emmittyä...

Vuosi   Uusi voittaja        Alkuperäinen GC-sijoitus
1999    Benoit Salmon     16.
2000    Kurt van de Wouver 17. 
2001    Inigo Chaureau     12.
2002    Stéphane Goubert 17. 
2003    Haimar Zubeldia      5. 
2004    Stéphane Goubert  20.
2005    Haimar Zubeldia     15. 

Hulluinta listassa on se, että mitä myöhäisemmäksi ajallisesti tultiin, sitä epätoivoisemmaksi arpominen mutu-pohjalta ensimmäisen puhtaan urheilijan löytämiseksi tuli. Listassani saattaa tosiaan olla jopa joku TdF:n puhtaana ajanut kilpailija, vaikka aika skeptisenä sitä saa olla. Oman listan mahdollisen todennäköisyyden onnistumisprosenttia nostaa se, että joukossa on kuitenkin aika monta patonkia.

----------


## Tumppi

> Katsotaan, minkälaisia listoja ihmiset saavat aikaan. Tarkoituksena on siis listata katsomansa "oikeat" Tourin voittajat vuiosina 1999-2005. Helpotan sen verran hommaa, että linkeistä pääsee aina kyseisen vuoden tuloslistalle.
> 
> 1999 | 14. Stephane Heulot (FRA / La Française des Jeux) + 27.58
> 2000 | 24. Grischa Niermann (GER / Rabobank) + 52.06
> 2001 | 4. Andrei Kivilev (KAZ / Cofidis) + 9.53
> 2002 | 13. David Moncoutie (FRA / Cofidis) + 21.08
> 2003 | 24. Alexander Botsharov (RUS / AG2) + 49.47
> 2004 | 16. Sandy Casar (FRA / Fdjeux.com) + 29.53
> 2005 | 28. Laurent Brochard (FRA / Bouygues 
> .



Hui. Nyt alkoi oikeesti hirvittämään. Jostain syystä minulla 1.nimi joka ei nostanut karvoja pystyyn oli joko Moncoutie tai Sastre. Evans? Ehei. Sitä leukaa ei ilman hGH:ta onnistu saamaan vaikka syntyisi jalat edellä...

----------


## Salla

Täytynee kysymys laatia siten, missä tallissa on vähiten on/ollut "kelmejä"? Ja mitkä tallit on/olivat "kelmien" suosiossa?

Luotan edelleen omaan suosikkiini - erääseen belgian mieheen joka tänä vuonna voitti sateenkaaripaidan.

----------


## sahara

Ikivanha juttu, mutta kuitenkin.




> Cyclevaughters: so, that's when you start thinking... hell, kevin was telling me that *after 2000 Ullrich never raced over 42%*---



http://d3epuodzu3wuis.cloudfront.net...M+Exchange.pdf

----------


## tiger

> Hattua tässä voi nostaa kaikille niille jotka ovat tahkoneet pro-maailmassa puhtaana (ja näin ollen ilman menestystä)kaikki nuo vuodet, ei todellakaan muutamalle ex-douppajalle jotka (vasta) oman uransa jälkeen tai ihan lopussa alkavat laulaa.



Olen eri mieltä. Ilman muuta puhtaat pyöräilijät ovat ne kaikkein suurimmat sankarit, peräti ainoat sankarit, mutta silti - parempi puhua myöhään kuin ei milloinkaan. Käsivahva olisi edelleen se pyöräilyn epäjumala, elleivät nämä ex-tallikaverit olisivat nyt avautuneet. 
Kysymys foorumille: olisiko tätä paskakasaa koskaan ryhdytty tonkimaan ellei Käsivahva olisi tehnyt comebackia?

----------


## Rommeli

> Tottakai huippuprohvilla on luurankoja kaapissa. Kun käytännössä kaikki proffat ovat lahjakkaita ja joku päättää muuttaa VO2max tehonsa kynnystehoksi, niin muilla ei ole mitään mahdollisuuksia kilpailla tätä vastaan. Se keskinkertainen proffa murhaa huippulahjakkuuden douppaamalla. Puhdas huippulahjakkuus ei pysty kilpailemaan doupattua tusinaproffaa vastaan vaikka kuinka haluaisi uskoa itsensä ylittämiseen, sisukkuuteen sun muuhun.



Eikö tästä voi vetää aika pitkälle sellaisen johtopäätösen, että se huippulahjakkuus sitten loppujen lopuksi on se voittaja, itsensä ylittäjä ja porukan sisukkain?

----------


## Poursuivant

> Kysymys foorumille: olisiko tätä paskakasaa koskaan ryhdytty tonkimaan ellei Käsivahva olisi tehnyt comebackia?



Hyvä kysymys, mihin en oikein osaa vastata suoraan. Silloin kun LA palasi, niin arroganssin määrää ja omahyväisyyttä ei voinut laskea millään mittarilla. Ja mielestäni tämä kohdistui ennen kaikkea hänen kanssakilpailijoitaan kohtaan. Muistui tuossa juuri mieleen kun luin Vande Velden valaehtoista lausuntoa, että jossain paluustaan kertovassa haastattelussa LA suorastaan nauroi silloiselle pelotonille, tyyliin: " CVV on ihan mukava jätkä, mutta että kuudes Tourilla. Taso on naurettava tms." Kun LA palasi, tuliko samalla peliin uudestaan hänen huumerinkinsä? Jos yea, niin siinä mielessä hänen ahneutensa ja ylimielisyytensä lajia ja kilpailijoita kohtaan oli ainakin jollain tavalla edesauttamassa sitä, että paskakasaa tutkitaan nyt ja pitkään. Ja käänteisesti= jos LA olisi malttanut olla elvistelemättä ja tulematta takaisin, olisiko illuusiomme hänen jumaluudestaan elossa vielä näinä päivinä?

----------


## OJ

> RadioShack on erottanut Johan Bruyneelin GM:n roolista. Uusi ykköspamppu on Kim Andersen.



Jaa että uudet, puhtaat, tuulet puhaltaa... Ei vaan millään pysty vakavalla naamalla tällaista edes kirjoittaa.

----------


## kp63

Ammattilaiset ja raha = douppaus eikä sitä voida koskaan estää. Jos tykkää lajista jne on ihan turha pilata mieltänsä ko pohdinnoilla, niin se vaan on. Ajatellaan sitten vaan niin, että pärjääminen tuurilla on kokonaisuus, jossa kuskin ja tiimin lisäksi on oltava huipputason lääketieteellinen osaaminen, että voidaan doupata ilman kärähtämistä ja toivottavasti ilman pysyviä haittavaikutuksia. Tässä kokonaisuudessa kaiketi LA onnistui parhaiten. Douppaushan ei kaiketi poista sitä tosiasiaa, että noi kuskit on oikeasti aika kovia urheilijoita muutenkin. Tasonhan näki tän vuoden TDH:ssa kun vanha pappa kävi näyttämässä mallia ja voisin kuvitella että puhtaana. Eli tunnustetaan realiteetit ja nautitaan lajista tai ruvetaan seuraa esim eukonkannon piirikunnallisia. Hlökohtaisesti en hyväksy douppausta, mutta kun en sille mitään voi, niin olkoon se sitten niin.

----------


## KehveliSki

Joka kerta kun pyöräilyn douping nousee otsikoihin, niin aina joku foorumilainen vetää mukaan hiihdon ja vertaa siihen...näinkö heikko on itsetunto? Ei taida kummankaan lajin historian takia olla varaa huudella muille lajeille!

----------


## tapna

> Jaa että uudet, puhtaat, tuulet puhaltaa... Ei vaan millään pysty vakavalla naamalla tällaista edes kirjoittaa.



Steen Christensen kirjautui pakomatkallaan erääseen hotelliin Hämeenlinnassa nimellä Kim Andersen. Todellä hämärää touhua.

----------


## vetooo

Matthew White on myöntänyt käyttäneensä dopingia omalla ajajaurallaan. Hän kuului US Postaliin vuosina 2001-2003. White eroaa samalla GreenEdgestä, jossa hän toimi apulaissporttipäällikkönä.

EDIT: Itse asiassa Whiten titteli oli sporttipäällikkö, joten hän toimi GreenEdgen kakkosmiehenä heti General Manager Shayne Bannanin takana.

----------


## villef

> Täytynee kysymys laatia siten, missä tallissa on vähiten on/ollut "kelmejä"? Ja mitkä tallit on/olivat "kelmien" suosiossa?



Kelme?

----------


## Joenranta

Tule mieleen tämän tosikon jeesustelua lukiessa, että samalla lailla hän lienee kuin muutkin seurannut Ranskan ympäriajoa ja ihaillut Lance Amstrongin seitsemää ympäriajon voittoa.Nyt on kuitenkin paljastunut, että aineita on käytetty laajasti - myöskin muut tallit kuin US-Postal.

----------


## Joenranta

> Väärin. Aineiston mukaan Ferrari on määritellyt Armstronging kanssa kanssa kaikkien joukkueen jäsenten dopingin käyttöohjelman ja Armstrong on _pakottanut_ muut noudattamaan ohjelmaa irtisanomisen uhalla (Vande Velden todistus vuoden 2003 tapahtumista). Hänen tekonsa ovat merkittävästi kovempia, kuin pelkkä käyttö.
> 
> 
> Kun jäi lainaus pois, niin uudistan viestini. Kun lukee tämän tosikon jeesustelua, niin tulee mieleen, että samalla lailla hän on kuin muutkin tukka putkelle ihaillut Lance Amstrongin seitsemää Ranskan ympäriajon voittoa. Nythän on käynyt ilmi, että dopingaineiden käyttö on ollut varsin yleistä muillakin talleilla kuin US-Postalilla. Esimerkiksi kommnetoija "Vetoo" on päätynyt siihen, että puhdas Ranskan ympäriajon voittaja olisi sijalta 14. Sekin lienee vain olettamus.
> 
> No ei nyt ihan noin. Selviytyminen puhtaana maaliin on suuri saavutus nykyään, koska kisojen vauhdit ovat olleet douppauksen takia järkyttävän kovat. Luin juuri Fignonin elämänkerran ja hän avautui useasti siitä, että nykyään etapit ovat liian lyhyitä (lyhyempiä kuin 80-luvulla), vaikka vauhdit ja kuskien kestävyys ovat EPO:n ja veridouppauksen takia paljon kovemmat.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Harvassa lienevät ne jotka ovat tämän päivän normien mukaan puhtaina voittaneet Tourin. Ei vaan siis EPOn tulon jälkeen vaan yilpäätään.

----------


## vetooo

> Harvassa lienevät ne jotka ovat tämän päivän normien mukaan puhtaina voittaneet Tourin. Ei vaan siis EPOn tulon jälkeen vaan yilpäätään.



Jos haluaa löytää kohtalaisen suurella todennäköisyydellä puhtaan Tour-voittajan, niin ajassa pitää mennä yli 20 vuotta taaksepäin. Greg LeMondin maksimaalinen hapenottokyky 92,5 ml/kg/min ja keskitehot Tourin voittovuosina (1986, 1989, 1990) 5,5 W/kg:n tuntumassa.

----------


## Kal Pedal

LeMondia pidetään yleensä puhtaana, kyllä, enkä vastaan väitä minäkään. Ennen Lemondia taas...tuskin riittää 20 vuotta...

Nicolas Rochen hyvä ja suorasanainen kolumni viime viikon tapahtumista: http://www.independent.ie/sport/othe...t-3257272.html

----------


## asb

Mikä lienee Joenrannan motiivi tässä syyttelyssä? Tulee mieleen, että käyttäytymismallit on opittu itse idolilta. Kun ei muuten pärjätä, niin hyökätään vastapuolen henkilöä ja uskottavuutta vastaan.

----------


## Ana

> Hattua tässä voi nostaa kaikille niille jotka ovat tahkoneet pro-maailmassa puhtaana (ja näin ollen ilman menestystä)kaikki nuo vuodet, ei todellakaan muutamalle ex-douppajalle jotka (vasta) oman uransa jälkeen tai ihan lopussa alkavat laulaa.



Pystynet noiden sun kriteerien perusteella luetella monta puhdasta, jolle nostelet hattua. Itse en uskaltaisi
sellaista vannoa kenestäkään. Siksi on pakko suuresti kunnioittaa näitä herroja, jotka pakottamisen, uhkailun,
kiristämisen, isojen omien virheiden jälkeen uskaltavat nostaa käden pystyyn ja viitata, että on tullut aika
myöntää omat virheet ja puhua suu puhtaaksi. Tuskin on ollut kovin helppoa heillekään tai kovin suuri
nautinto.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Viittaan ylläolevaan linkkiin. Siinä Roche -jolla on paukkuja olla asiasta jotain mieltä paljon enemmän kun sinulla tai minulla- kertoo oman mielipiteensä mm näistä mainitsemistasi sankareista.

----------


## kmw

> Nicolas Rochen hyvä ja suorasanainen kolumni viime viikon tapahtumista: http://www.independent.ie/sport/othe...t-3257272.html




Tää on hyvä! Pedaalille kiitos linkistä.

----------


## vetooo

> Hattua tässä voi nostaa kaikille niille jotka  ovat tahkoneet pro-maailmassa puhtaana (ja näin ollen ilman  menestystä)kaikki nuo vuodet, ei todellakaan muutamalle ex-douppajalle  jotka (vasta) oman uransa jälkeen tai ihan lopussa alkavat  laulaa.







> Pystynet noiden sun kriteerien perusteella luetella monta puhdasta, jolle nostelet hattua. Itse en uskaltaisi
> sellaista vannoa kenestäkään. Siksi on pakko suuresti kunnioittaa näitä herroja, jotka pakottamisen, uhkailun,
> kiristämisen, isojen omien virheiden jälkeen uskaltavat nostaa käden pystyyn ja viitata, että on tullut aika
> myöntää omat virheet ja puhua suu puhtaaksi. Tuskin on ollut kovin helppoa heillekään tai kovin suuri
> nautinto.



Nostan hattua erityisesti niille, jotka ovat ajaneet ilman dopingia kaikki nämä vuodet. Nosta hattua myös niille, jotka ovat  tunnustaneet oman likaisen menneisyytensä - joskaan en niin korkealle  kuin luomuna sotkeneille. On myös poikkeuksia, kuten David Millar. Entinen dopingin käyttäjä, nykyinen moottoriturpa. Millar haukkui UCI:n ex-pj:n Hein Verbruggenin. Hän lienee ainoa ammattipyöräilijä, joka on uskaltanut kritisoida UCI:ta estoitta.

----------


## asb

Semmoiseen kiinnitin huomiota, että todistajien määrä väheni ajan funktiona. Oliko Leipheimer ainoaurheilija, joka mainittiin nimeltä todistajana vuoden 2009 aikana tehdystä dopingista? Muilla ura vielä kesken, joten heillä ilmeisesti Omertakin edelleen voimassa.

----------


## Rommeli

> Semmoiseen kiinnitin huomiota, että todistajien määrä väheni ajan funktiona. Oliko Leipheimer ainoaurheilija, joka mainittiin nimeltä todistajana vuoden 2009 aikana tehdystä dopingista? Muilla ura vielä kesken, joten heillä ilmeisesti Omertakin edelleen voimassa.



En ole muita ainakaan noteerannut. Kuvitella voisi, että aika montaa tuon kauden joukkuekaveria olisi asian tiimoilta kyllä "haastateltu".

Huomion arvoista noissa kuskien lausunnoissa on se, että Hincapien lausuntojen sävy ei ole syyttelevä, kuten muilla.

----------


## erkkk

> Jos haluaa löytää kohtalaisen suurella todennäköisyydellä puhtaan Tour-voittajan, niin ajassa pitää mennä yli 20 vuotta taaksepäin. Greg LeMondin maksimaalinen hapenottokyky 92,5 ml/kg/min ja keskitehot Tourin voittovuosina (1986, 1989, 1990) 5,5 W/kg:n tuntumassa.



-89 kaveri puskee girossa anemiapotilaana ja saman vuoden tourissa paahtaa viimeisen aika-ajon keskarilla 54.55 hakaten doupannutta kilpakumppaniaan pari sekuntia kilometrilla. Ainakin palautumiskyky on ilmiömäinen, kun Giroa ei pysty helpponakaan vuotena kutsumaan palauttelevaksi. Tuohon aikaa läträttiin jo veren kanssa (väittävät että epoakin oli saatavilla, tosin hyvin vaikeasti), vähän vaikea uskoa että pelkillä B-vitamiini&rautapistoksilla oltiin liikkeellä. Kropasta varastoon otettu veri selittäisi osaltaan anemiaa. 

Mielestäni Lemond oli huomattavasti Armstrongia lahjakkaampi kuski. Ura osui vaan pahasti murrokseen, jossa veriarvoiltaan heikompilahjaiset pystyivät tasoittamaan kilpailuetua.

----------


## OJ

> Eikö tästä voi vetää aika pitkälle sellaisen johtopäätösen, että se huippulahjakkuus sitten loppujen lopuksi on se voittaja, itsensä ylittäjä ja porukan sisukkain?



Mahdollisesti, jos kaikki vetää samaa satsia ja jokaisella aineet toimivat samalla tavalla. Aineiden vetämien nyt on kuitenkin kielletty ja jokainen lisenssikuski hyväksyy tämän säännön/kiellon kun kirjoittaa nimensä lisenssiin.

Ja tottahan Lemond jotain aineita veti, mutta ei selvästikään hypännyt EPO junaan 1991 kaudeksi. Ja mitä Giron ajamiseen tuli, niin noihin aikoihin moni taisi käyttää Giroa harjoituskisana.

----------


## keski-ikäinen

> ...
> Mielestäni Lemond oli huomattavasti Armstrongia lahjakkaampi kuski. Ura osui vaan pahasti murrokseen, jossa veriarvoiltaan heikompilahjaiset pystyivät tasoittamaan kilpailuetua.



Seurasin Lemondin touhuja mm. Bicycling-lehdestä ennen kun kaveri oli vielä Eurooppaan kisaamaan tullutkaan ja noiden muistikuvien pohjalta luulen, että olet ihan oikeassa.

----------


## asb

> En ole muita ainakaan noteerannut. Kuvitella voisi, että aika montaa tuon kauden joukkuekaveria olisi asian tiimoilta kyllä "haastateltu".



Eikusta joo, Levi oli joukkueen ainoa jenkki Lancen lisäksi. Tämä lienee syynä. Muiden kuulemiseksi olisi kai pitänyt saada muiden maiden ADA:t mukaan? Ehkä tämä vielä laajenee niihinkin (sormet ristissä).

----------


## vetooo

Armstrong saattaa käyttää valheenpaljastustestiä, kertoo hänen asianajajansa Tim Herman.





> Tim Herman, a member of Lance Armstrong’s legal counsel, has told the BBC that the former Tour de France winner could sit a lie detector test. Armstrong was stripped of his seven Tour titles and handed a life time ban by USADA for his part in a major doping operation that involved a series of offenses including trafficking, possession, and drug taking. The rider refused to defend himself against the charges but has always denied doping.



Armstrong May Take A Lie Detector Test, Says Lawyer | Cyclingnews.com
Varastossa lepäämässä ollut pössyttelynaama on nostettava estradille!**

Sen kun vikisevät. Karavaani kulkee ja koirat haukkuvat.

----------


## YT

Olisikohan Lancen aika vaihtaa lakitoimistoa?

----------


## Rommeli

> Eikusta joo, Levi oli joukkueen ainoa jenkki Lancen lisäksi. Tämä lienee syynä. Muiden kuulemiseksi olisi kai pitänyt saada muiden maiden ADA:t mukaan? Ehkä tämä vielä laajenee niihinkin (sormet ristissä).



Eikö Horner ollut tuolloin samassa porukassa, kuten myös kaudella 2010?

----------


## asb

Ei ollut Astanan 09 Tour-joukkueessa. Shackin 2010 joukkueessa oli.

----------


## 6,8

> Nicolas Rochen hyvä ja suorasanainen kolumni viime viikon tapahtumista: http://www.independent.ie/sport/othe...t-3257272.html



Kimmage kommentoi mm. ylläolevaa Rochen kolumnia: http://www.independent.ie/sport/othe...w-3258595.html

Yksi asiaan liittyvistä surullisista tarinoista saamassa onnellisempaa loppua: http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/...the-wilderness

Viime päivien aikana olen lukenut lähes kaiken tapaus Armstrongista julkaistun. Tuntemukseni ovat vaihdelleet oikeudenmukaisuuden toteutumisen aikaansaamasta onnellisesta ja vapautuneesta riemusta, hämmennykseen, suruun ja järkytykseen siitä kuinka laajasta ja häikäilemättömästä toiminnasta tässä on ollut kyse. Se miten paljon kärsimystä Armstrong näyttää kylväneen ei mielestäni voi jättää ketään inhimillisyyteen kykenevää kylmäksi.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Hyvä juttu Kimmagelta taas. Se on yksi jolle hattua voi nostaa.

----------


## petri ok

> Toiselta foorumilta poimittu (todennäköinen)lista:
> Rider 1: Paolo Savoldelli
> Rider 2: Viatcheslav Ekimov/Beltran/Rubiera
> Rider 3: Adriano Baffi
> Rider 4: Bobby Julich
> Rider 5: Manuel Beltran/Ekimov/Rubiera
> Rider 6: Jose Luis Rubiera/Ekimov/Beltran
> Rider 7: Roberto Heras
> Rider 8: Victor Hugo Pena
> ...



Ainakin Yaroslav Popovych esiintyy todistajalausunnoissa ihan omalla nimellään, joten hän ei voi olla Rider 16.

Ainakin Levi Leipheimer kohdat 68 ja 69.

Itse veikkaan Contadoria jo senkin takia, että hän jatkoi yhteistyötään dopingkuriiri Pepe Martinin kanssa myöhemminkin.

Edit: Tyler Hamiltonin todistajalausunnossa kohdasta 103:

Lance soitti Hein Verbruggenille ja vaati Hamiltonin ja Mayon poistamista, koska "he eivät ole normaaleja". Pian tämän jälkeen Hamilton käräytettiinkin. 

¡Hienoa UCI

----------


## Rommeli

Millä perusteilla noissa raporteissa osa kuskeista on sensuroitu noiksi "Rider xx":ksi ja osa taas on ihan sensuroimattomana näkösällä?

----------


## kolistelija

> Millä perusteilla noissa raporteissa osa kuskeista on sensuroitu noiksi "Rider xx":ksi ja osa taas on ihan sensuroimattomana näkösällä?



Olisikohan kyseessä kevyemmät todisteet heitä koskien? Olisi loogista olla julkaisematta nimiä ennen kuin asiat ovat "beyond reasonal doubt".

----------


## vetooo

> Ainakin Yaroslav Popovych esiintyy todistajalausunnoissa ihan omalla nimellään, joten hän ei voi olla Rider 16.



Tämä on varmistettu tietoteknillisesti. Kyseessä on Popovitsh (Popovych). Itsekin pidin Contadoria "ykkössuosikkina" Rider-16:ksi, mutta nähtävästi olin väärässä.

----------


## tiger

Olisiko mielenkiintoista kuulla mitä Levi aikoo kertoa tässä panelikeskustelussa:
http://www.fathomevents.com/sports/e...evieffect.aspx

----------


## J T K

Andy S:
"The former US Postal riders talk of a reality which I think is behind us now," Schleck reportedly told _L'Equipe_  at the Tour of Beijing. "The problem in cycling is that we have to find  some kind of serenity again in order to move on. People have to trust  us. I know, that's easier said than done, and what we're reading these  days doesn't make our sport any more credible. But I believe in our  future."

Aika erikoista, kun aattelee että velipoika narskahti juurikin...eikö muka Andy itse tiennyt siitä? Näiden starojen olis kyllä parempi olla kommentoimatta mitään ellei ole munaskuita puhua niinkuin asiat on. Vai onko pikkubroidi muka ulkona kuvioista?

----------


## Rommeli

Tähän isoon jupakkaan liittyen vielä sen verran, että onko tuossa raportissa mainintoja niistä huhutuista USADAn hallussa olevista positiivisista dopingnäytteistä? Ainakin jossain väitettiin näin olevan, muttei asia ole mielestäni tullut esille raportin julkaisemisen jälkeen.





> Mainittiin vuonna 2004 uudelleentestatut vuoden 1999 kuusi TdF-näyttettä ja UCI:n niistä IOC:n ja WADA:n pakottamana teettämä tutkinta, jossa tutkittiin käsittelikö laboratorio näytteitä oikein. Niitä piilotettuja vuoden 2001 Tour de Suissen epäilyttävien näytteiden testiraportteja ei saatu UCI:lta, koska UCI:n mukaan Lance kielsi raporttien luovutuksen USADA:lle.



Kyseessä lienee sitten Ranskan TV:n uutisoima ankka. Viittasin siis tähan Cyclingnews.comissa julkaistuun juttuun. Sama uutinen oli tosin monessa muussakin paikassa. Eli ainakaan tässä vaiheessa ei ole mitään virallista tietoa USADAn hallussa olevista uudelleentestatuista näytteistä.

----------


## vetooo

Katsomisen arvoinen ohjelma: The World According to Lance - 4 Corners

----------


## asb

> Tähän isoon jupakkaan liittyen vielä sen verran, että onko tuossa raportissa mainintoja niistä huhutuista USADAn hallussa olevista positiivisista dopingnäytteistä? Ainakin jossain väitettiin näin olevan, muttei asia ole mielestäni tullut esille raportin julkaisemisen jälkeen.



Mainittiin vuonna 2004 uudelleentestatut vuoden 1999 kuusi TdF-näyttettä ja UCI:n niistä IOC:n ja WADA:n pakottamana teettämä tutkinta, jossa tutkittiin käsittelikö laboratorio näytteitä oikein. Niitä piilotettuja vuoden 2001 Tour de Suissen epäilyttävien näytteiden testiraportteja ei saatu UCI:lta, koska UCI:n mukaan Lance kielsi raporttien luovutuksen USADA:lle.

----------


## vetooo

*BBC Radio 5 Live*

Tänään ma 15.10. klo 21-23:

Mark Chapman presents a special programme focusing on drugs in cycling through the Lance Armstrong era.

Hear from one of Armstrong's former team mates, Tyler Hamilton, as well as interviews with Dick Pound, the former head of WADA and Emma O'Reilly, Armstrong's former masseuse. Plus British cyclist David Millar who was banned for two years after admitting taking performance enhancing drugs and Christophe Basson, a French cyclist who was driven out of the sport by Armstrong and other riders after he spoke out against drugs.

Lähetystä voi kuunnella: http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/listen/live/r5l.asx

Ohjelma tulee BBC:n arkistoon, ja se säilyy siellä 7 päivää.

** * * * **

Tyler Hamiltonin The Secret Race on ehdolla William Hillin Vuoden urheilukirjaksi. Palkinnon arvo on 24 000 £.

Tyler Hamilton Book Nominated For William Hill Prize | Cyclingnews.com

----------


## vetooo

> *BBC Radio 5 Live*
> 
> Tänään ma 15.10. klo 21-23:
> 
> Mark Chapman presents a special programme focusing on drugs in cycling through the Lance Armstrong era.
> 
> Ohjelma tulee BBC:n arkistoon, ja se säilyy siellä 7 päivää.



Suora linkki radio-ohjelmaan, BBC:n arkistoon: http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01ngqxd.

----------


## vetooo

Nike lähetti puoli milliä UCI:n ex-pj:n Verburggenille, jotta Armstrongin käryä ei julkaistaisi?





> USADA’s explosive “reasoned decision” has focused new attention on  people who have claimed for years that the cyclist’s success was fueled  by performance-enhancing drugs – critics who found themselves threatened  by Armstrong and his lawyers and marginalized in the media. One of  those critics is Kathy Lemond, the wife of American cyclist Greg Lemond,  who testified under oath during a 2006 deposition that Nike paid former  UCI president Hein Verbruggen $500,000 to cover up a positive drug  test.



Nike  may have had impact on Lance Armstrong scandal, possibly involved in  what USADA called 'most sophisticated' doping program ever - NY Daily  News

----------


## J T K

Soppa paisuu paisumistaan. Ei tästä voi tehdä muuta johtopäätöstä kuin että koko systeemi pitäisi uudistaa. Barryn kolumnissa oli ajatusta...

Cycling Becomes a Cleaner Sport, Not a Safer One

----------


## Tumppi

> Nike lähetti puoli milliä UCI:n ex-pj:n Verburggenille, jotta Armstrongin käryä ei julkaistaisi?



No huhhuh. Hommahan menee todella likaiseksi. Piti ihan käydä vaatekaapilla tsekkaamassa, että eihän miulla ole Niken vaatteita? Ei ollut onneksi, eikä muuten tule. Eikä Trek pyöriäkään.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Leipheimer sai kenkää Omega-Pharmalta.

----------


## YT

Puhui liikaa, Omerta-Pharma kostaa.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Juuri näin. Mutta sillä on paljon pisteitä - kelpaa varmaan jollekin tallille.

----------


## vetooo

Dr. Ferrarin mukaan Armstrongin tekemät rahansiirrot - reilu milli - koskivat vain konsultointitöitä.

Ferrari Hits Back At USADA Doping Accusations | Cyclingnews.com

Dr. Ferrarin vastine kokonaisuudessaan: Welcome to 53x12.com

----------


## Matti S.

Kovan luokan tekijältä freudilainen lipsahdus:  ..."ran *their* *own* doping practices"...

----------


## petri ok

Pharmastrongin pelotonista häätämä Christophe Bassons sai viimein sanoa viimeisen sanan. Nyt tiedÄtte etten valehdellut

Rajua oli meininki Festinassakin Bassonsille tarjottiin aikoinaan kahta eri sopparia Festinassa




> Bassons: For one, with money. When it came time to renegotiate my  contract in June 1998, they proposed two entirely different contracts.  The first was for 30,000 francs a month; they also offered a second  contract of 300,000 francs a month if I would go on the EPO program.



Onneksi suomalaispyöräilijäkin oli kaiketi Bssonsin kaltainen  :Sarkastinen: 





> Leipheimer sai kenkää Omega-Pharmalta.



Omertaa ei saa rikkoa. Perk****n tekopyhät paskiaiset
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/omeg...eimer-contract

----------


## petri ok

Mitä jos Lance nostaisit pääsi sieltä santakuopasta sanoo KOKn varapomo Thomas Bach.





> “For  this procedure to be comprehensive, it would be good for the sport and  for himself if Lance Armstrong would stop burying his head in the sand  and come clean with a complete and open testimony,” the German told  Reuters. “It is late but not too late; it would be a cleansing process.”



KOK odottaa UCIn ratkaisua ennen kuin prosessi Lanken olympiahopia (vai olympiahäpeä) viedään. Eli jollakin tulee vielä kiva päivä, kun KOK lähettää hänelle joko hopea tai pronssi mitalin.

EDIT: Padua keissi etenee yhteistyössä USADAn kanssa




> Roberti raids have drawn in several riders. The list of potential  targets in the investigation includes Bertagnolli (Lampre-ISD),  Alessandro Petacchi (Lampre-ISD), Yaroslav Popovych (RadioShack-Nissan),  Visconti (Movistar), Scarponi (Lampre), Morris Possoni (Lampre), Diego  Caccia (Farnese Vini-Selle Italia), Alexandr Kolobnev (Katusha), Mikhail  Ignatiev (Katusha), Vladimir Gusev (Katusha), Vladimir Karpets  (Movistar), Evgeni Petrov (Astana), Denis Menchov (Katusha) and Filippo  Pozzato (Farnese Vini).

----------


## vetooo

> EDIT: Padua keissi etenee yhteistyössä USADAn kanssa



Vielä kun saataisiin erään maan eräs keissi hoidettua yhteistyössä USADA:n kanssa, niin sieltä tulisi pari elinikäistä pannaa...





> Omertaa ei saa rikkoa. Perk****n tekopyhät paskiaiset
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/omeg...eimer-contract



Quick  Stepin organisaatioon vuosina 2003-2012 kuuluneet henkilöt, jotka ovat  olleet osallisina dopingiin liittyvissä tapauksissa:

Marco  Bandiera, Tom Boonen, Davide Bramati, David Canada, Allan Davis, Laurent  Dufaux, Pedro Horrillo, Andrei Kashetshkin, Marc Lotz, Cristian Moreni,  Johan Museeuw, Luca Paolini, Jose Antonio Pecharroman, Filippo Pozzato,  Rik van Slycke (apulaissporttipäällikkö), Patrik Sinkewitz, Frank  Vandenbroucke, Yvan Vanmol (lääkäri), Cedric Vasseur, Marco Velo, Rik  Verbrugghe, Herman Versele (hieroja), Richard Virenque, Giovanni  Visconti, Jeremy Yates, Stefano Zanini.

Leipheimer heitettiin ns. autosta moottoritielle.

----------


## petri ok

> Vielä kun saataisiin erään maan eräs keissi hoidettua yhteistyössä USADA:n kanssa, niin sieltä tulisi pari elinikäistä pannaa...



No tietojen mukaan Contador on haastettu todistajaksi Fuenstesin (operaatio Puerto) keississä, joten katotaan, mitä sieltä löytyy. Juttu menee oikeuteen ensi vuoden alussa...

Toisaalta mihin unohtui tämä keissi vuodelta 2009, joka ei etene, jos UCI ei anna epäiltyjen Astana-kuskien verinäytteitä vaikka biologisesta passista.

Onneksi UCI on edelläkävijä, mitä tulee dopingin vastaiseen taisteluun. (ja pari sikaaria konjakin kera kiitos)

----------


## VesaP

> No huhhuh. Hommahan menee todella likaiseksi. Piti ihan käydä vaatekaapilla tsekkaamassa, että eihän miulla ole Niken vaatteita? Ei ollut onneksi, eikä muuten tule. Eikä Trek pyöriäkään.



Trek pyöriä ei meidänkään talouteen tule kyllä, mutta se ei johdu Nikestä tai Lancesta. Niissä vain ei ole SIELUA. Mutta tälläkin hetkellä päällä oikein mukava ja lämmin Livestrong villapaita! Hieno Niken logo loistaa rinnuksessa ja tuo maaginen doping-mafioson lafkan nimikin. Ja tehty länsimaassa nimeltä Sri-Lanka muistaakseni ja varmaan kivoin pikku lapsikäsin. Hyvä on!  :Hymy: 

Ja salilla reenaan punttien kanssa aina räikeän keltaisissa LIVESTRONG reeni-t-paidoissa. Niken logo ja LS teksti helvetin isolla rinnuksissa.

Mutta joo, aika hanurista kyllä jos urheilujätti maksaa kattojärjestön hiljaiseksi oman lemmikkilapsensa käryistä... Mätää hommaa on kyllä! Todella mätää!

No, ostan tulevaisuudessakin Livestrong kamaa jos jotain kivaa tulee eteen. Useampi satanen jo mennyt taatusti vuosien varrella. Niistä jokunen euro varmaan myös itse hyväntekeväisyyteen.   :Hymy:

----------


## Jan

> Dr. Ferrarin mukaan Armstrongin tekemät rahansiirrot - reilu milli - koskivat vain konsultointitöitä.



Täälläkin osataan. HS tänään: Jarmo ei ole valmentajani. Ykköshiihtäjä tunnustaa olleensa elinikäisen toimitsijakiellon saaneen valmentajan kelkassa koko ajan. Ja aivan kuin Ferrari, hän antaa vähän tekniikkavinkkejä.

----------


## ajelee

Nyt peli menee oikeasti kovaksi, kun mukaan on vedetty jo sponsoreita ja heidän maksusuorituksia.

Mutta edelleen nämä jutut pyörivät Lancen ympärillä ja täältäkin löytyy monta "vihaajaa". Miettikääs nyt vähän laajemmin tätä juttua. Jos kerran yksi talli hallitsee kuvioita ja kärkipaikkoja useamman vuoden, niin eikai ne muut tallit nyt mitään tyhmiä ole. Tottakai siellä halutaan saavuttaa se Lancen taso ja jos näitä juttuja uskoo, niin ainut tapa on samanlainen doping ohjelma. Kaikki tässä on (ollut?) mukana. 

Kysymys kuuluukin, että kaadetaanko nyt kerralla koko korttitalo ja putsataan pöytä, vai riittääkö kun löydetään yksi syntipukki ja sen jälkeen muut jatkavat kuten ennenkin ?

----------


## vetooo

Australian pyörälyliitto on erottanut Matthew Whiten - US Postain entinen ajaja, joka tunnusti käyttäneensä aktiiviurallaan dopingia - professional men's road coordinator -tehtävästä.

Matt White Sacked By Cycling Australia For Anti-doping Breach | Cyclingnews.com

Whiten kohdalla rasitteena on myös episodi, joka oli liikaa jopa Garminin johtajalle Jonathan Vaughtersille.





> In January 2011, White joined Cycling Australia’s high performance program in addition to his role as directeur sportif with Garmin-Cervélo. A week later, he was sacked by the trade team for referring cyclist Trent Lowe to the former US postal team physician Dr. Luis Garcia del Moral at the Sports Institute of Valencia, Spain in April 2009. The former Garmin rider met with del Moral for a Vo2 test which contravened the team's strict anti-doping and medical referral rules.

----------


## J T K

Hmm.

Sitä olen vain miettynyt, että eivätkö OPQS ja OGE muka oikeasti ole tienneet Whiten ja Leipheimerin menneisyydestä...aika vaikea uskoa. Jolloin tullaan tuohon ajeleen esille tuomaan kulmaan, että kaikki ovat olleet mukana. Joko suoraan omia doping-ohjelmia toteuttavina tai niistä tietäneinä. Jolloin tullaan siihen, että ajajat ovat todellakin raa-asti pelinappuloita. Kun sopparia kirjoitetaan, useimmissa talleissa todennäköisesti tuodaan esille (riippuen tallikulttuurista) aineiden käyttö, sen vaikutukset sopimukseen ja palkkoihin (kuten tuossa Bassonsin jutussa tulee ilmi). 

Johtopäätös: kaikkie tietävät tavalla tai toisella aineiden käytöstä. Omerta on voimissaan ja miten se voisi poistua niin kauan kuin Vinokurovin, Eikmofin ja kumppaneiden kaltaisia on tallipääliköinä? 

Toinen johtopäätös: UCI on korruptoitunut niin selkeästi, ettei se kykene toimimaan nykyisellä mallillaan. Haastetaan toimittajia oikeuteen kun pitäisi tehdä oikeasti jotain asioiden eteen. Entiset ja nykyiset pomot ovat suhmuroineet ison rahan edessä. Kaupalliset tukijat ovat samassa sopassa, rahoittamassa suhmurointia jonka unioni hyväksyy - samalla ylläpitäen puhtaan urheilun ohjelmia ja systeemejä.

Ja miksei omerta rikkoudu ajajien toimesta? No ei se auta asiaa, että nämä kaksinaamaiset tallipomot antaa fudut jos tulet esille. Toisaalta, se on sinänsä ansaittua jos aatellaan taas luomumiehiä sijoen 100 tuntumassa..

Koko UCI pitäisi romuttaa, luoda sellainen systeemi jossa tallien asema on turvatumpi taloudellisesti ja sitä myöden ajajien ammatti inhimillisempi.

----------


## Leopejo

> Omertaa ei saa rikkoa. Perk****n tekopyhät paskiaiset
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/omeg...eimer-contract







> Leipheimer heitettiin ns. autosta moottoritielle.



Eikö tuo kuitenkin ole pakollinen toimenpide UCI:n sääntöjen mukaan?

----------


## vetooo

Kyllä - mutta OP-QS ei ota Leipheimeria takaisin. Garmin ottaa Danielsonin, Vandevelden ja Zabriskien takaisin pvm:llä 1.3.2013.

Nyt asioille ja muiden hommien pariin. Illalla takaisin.

----------


## juhoo

Jotenkin tässä tulee mieleen, että ajajien pelinappulamaisen aseman ja UCI:n ja tallien ylivallan (ehkä vähän liioitellulle?) epäsuhdalle voisi ehkä tehdäkin jotain, eikä vain itkeä. Asia tuli hyvin esiin mm. tuossa Barryn kolumnissa. Onko pyöräilyssä jonkinlaista ajajayhdistystä? Jenkeissä kun joukkuelajien pelaajayhdistyksillä on aika laillakin neuvotteluvoimaa takanaan, niin tuli vain mieleen, että samaan suuntaan voisi pyrkiä tässäkin lajissa.

----------


## asb

> Mutta edelleen nämä jutut pyörivät Lancen ympärillä ja täältäkin löytyy monta "vihaajaa". Miettikääs nyt vähän laajemmin tätä juttua. Jos kerran yksi talli hallitsee kuvioita ja kärkipaikkoja useamman vuoden, niin eikai ne muut tallit nyt mitään tyhmiä ole. Tottakai siellä halutaan saavuttaa se Lancen taso ja jos näitä juttuja uskoo, niin ainut tapa on samanlainen doping ohjelma. Kaikki tässä on (ollut?) mukana.



Hmm. Tätäkö yrität sanoa: "Kun kaikki ovat yhtälailla syyllisiä, niin on epäreilua syyttää vain yhtä joukkuetta, joten on parempi olla syyttämättä ja antaa homman jatkua." Tuolla "kaikki tai ei mitään"-asenteella ei mitään parannusta saada edes aloitettua. Tämä homma on vasta aluillaan. Usko pois, kyllä ne sinunkin inhokit sieltä vielä putoavat.



Olisikohan muuten IOC:lla sen verran kanttia, että lähtisivät tutkimaan UCI:n johtoportaan kytköksiä dopingin peittelyyn ja todisteiden löytyessä ajamaan pyöräilyn poistamista olympialaisista? Jos pelkästään siksi, että McQuaidia, Verbruggenia ja muita syöpäläisiä ei sieltä muulla tavalla saada ulos.






> Jenkeissä kun joukkuelajien pelaajayhdistyksillä on aika laillakin neuvotteluvoimaa takanaan, niin tuli vain mieleen, että samaan suuntaan voisi pyrkiä tässäkin lajissa.



Yksikään N*L-liiga ei taida olla allekirjoittanut WADA:n sopimusta. Doping-testejähän siellä ei tehdä lainkaan ja Teemu Selänne (42v) polkee jäätä tasapäin kilpaa kaksikymppisten kanssa. Ne komeat laukaperät kasvaa maidolla ja kaurapuurolla. Että en ehkä olisi ekana hakemassa oppeja sieltä päin, kun heidän esimerkkinsä mukaan urheilijoille vapaa douppaus ei selkeästi ole mikään ongelma.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Pyöräilijöiden unionia ei ole.

Muuten olen samaa mieltä siitä että homma liikaa fokusoituu Lance:een. Se on toki pääpahis ja Prince of Darkness, silti vaan kaiken tämän mahdollistavan systeemin osa- tai jopa uhri jos nyt oikein myötätuntoisia ollaan. Homma ei olisi edennyt näin pitkälle  jos UCI olisi ollut tehtäviensä tasalla.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Taylor Phinney murtaa omertaa: http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/13...the-sport.aspx

Kyseessä nyt virallisesti sallitut lisäaineet.

----------


## JuhoIlmari

David Millar vaatii katumusta: http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/Kärynnyt+py...a1305607920645

Tuhkaa päälle.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Nike hylkää Lanken...joka taas jättää Livestrongin...

----------


## Kal Pedal

...TREKiä ja Oakleyta odotellessa...

----------


## VesaP

> David Millar vaatii katumusta: http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/Kärynnyt+py...a1305607920645
> 
> Tuhkaa päälle.



Missäs vaiheessa Millar lopettanut?  :Sekaisin: 

"Brittiläinen ex-pyöräilijä David Millar"

----------


## VesaP

> Nike hylkää Lanken...joka taas jättää Livestrongin...



Ja missä tämä lukee? Linkkejä kehiin jos kovaa faktaa kerrotaan. Muuten se on huuhaata...

----------


## Kal Pedal

Lähteitä on useita. Esim velonation.com

----------


## majis

> Ja missä tämä lukee? Linkkejä kehiin jos kovaa faktaa kerrotaan. Muuten se on huuhaata...



http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/news/o...3Rpb25z;_ylv=3

----------


## Kal Pedal

Cnn.com, BBC...

----------


## J T K

“*The classic omerta move right? Actions speak louder than words,” Tygart told VeloNews  on Tuesday.* “On the one hand, they say the congratulate him on coming  forward, [but] their action terminating him for being truthful speaks a  lot louder than their words.”
 Tygart said the Belgian team’s statement that it had only recently  learned of Leipheimer’s past doping as part of his testimony to USADA  was “absolutely not true,” adding that Leipheimer and a USADA attorney  told the team months ago of the investigation, and of Leipheimer’s role.  “To say they were unaware is inaccurate,” Tygart said.

http://velonews.competitor.com/2012/...pheimer_261684

----------


## Ola

> Ja missä tämä lukee? Linkkejä kehiin jos kovaa faktaa kerrotaan. Muuten se on huuhaata...



Suoraan hevosen suusta:

http://www.nikeinc.com/news/nike-sta...ance-armstrong

http://www.livestrong.org/

----------


## rjrm

Ennen talvikaudella sai lopettaa maantiekauden seuraamisen ja keskittyä cyclocrossiin. Nyt saa jäädä crossit väliin. Keskityn ison D:n seuraamiseen. Kaikkeen ei riitä aika.

----------


## petri ok

> Onko pyöräilyssä jonkinlaista ajajayhdistystä? Jenkeissä kun joukkuelajien pelaajayhdistyksillä on aika laillakin neuvotteluvoimaa takanaan, niin tuli vain mieleen, että samaan suuntaan voisi pyrkiä tässäkin lajissa.



Tottakai sellainen löytyy CPA, jonka pomona toimii herra Gianni Bugno.





> Full Members of the CPA are all the licensed professional riders who  belong to the UCI ProTeams and Professional Continental Teams. Also  national cycling associations are members: ACCPI (Italy) - ACP (Spain) -  APCP (Portugal) - APCS (Switzerland) - UNCP (France) - CCP/BDR  (Germany) - SPORTA (Belgium) - VVBW (The Netherlands).



Yhdistys sopii mm. minimipalkoista tallien yhdistyksen AIGCP kanssa.
vuodelle 2013
http://www.uci.ch/Modules/BUILTIN/ge...EzNzM&LangId=1

----------


## Kare_Eskola

> Ennen talvikaudella sai lopettaa maantiekauden seuraamisen ja keskittyä cyclocrossiin. Nyt saa jäädä crossit väliin. Keskityn ison D:n seuraamiseen. Kaikkeen ei riitä aika.



Hupaista tässä kommentissa on, että belgialaisten suvereenisti hallitsema, kovasti hapenottokykyä vaativa cyclocross ei juuri ole saanut doping-huomiota osakseen. Ei taida UCI:a kiinnostaa, koska arvostetuimmat krossisarjat ovat ihan itsenäisiä rahaliigoja. Veikkaan että parhaat cyclocrossaajat douppaavat niin saatanasti. Ja kuten muistatte, Bart Wellensille kävi viime maailmanmestaruuskisojen alla ns. Riccot, vaikka homma unohdettiin nopeasti.

Maantiellä on enemmän rahaa ja isommat tähdet. Sinänsä hyvä että sitä siivotaan ensin, mutta crossifania kyllä harmittaa.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Kumma että porukka ei ole vielä alkanut spekuloida josko Nike hylkäsi Lanken koska tieto puolen miljoonan dollarin lahjuksesta UCI-pomolle pitää paikkansa ja näppejä alkoi polttaa pahasti.

----------


## Poursuivant

> Hupaista tässä kommentissa on, että belgialaisten suvereenisti hallitsema, kovasti hapenottokykyä vaativa cyclocross ei juuri ole saanut doping-huomiota osakseen. Ei taida UCI:a kiinnostaa, koska arvostetuimmat krossisarjat ovat ihan itsenäisiä rahaliigoja. Veikkaan että parhaat cyclocrossaajat douppaavat niin saatanasti. Ja kuten muistatte, Bart Wellensille kävi viime maailmanmestaruuskisojen alla ns. Riccot, vaikka homma unohdettiin nopeasti.



Laajentaisin vielä pohdintaa sillä tavoin, että kun pääsääntöisesti d-keskustelun polttopisteessä ovat viime aikoina olleet ennen kaikkea gc-ajajat, niin maantien sprintterit ovat jääneet (ehkäpä juurikin Riccòa lukuun ottamatta) hieman paitsioon d-suhteessa. Kovinkaan montaa sprintteriä ei ole nostettu framille tässä näiden viimeisten päivien aikana. Mielestäni se kertoo siitä, että tietty pyöräiöyn alajaosto pelaa sakkausta ja odottaa vain, ettei kukaan tosi iso nimi narahda. Kuka sellainen voisi olla? 

Tässäkin suhteessa on tärkeää, että suurin rikollinen (Lance) ja hänen lähipiirinsä (US Postalin sisäpiiri ja siipeilijät) käräytetään ensin, jotta koko muu keskenäisen valehtelun pyramidi saadaan putsattua alimpaan domestiquehen saakka. Vaikka tämä nyt monesta tuntuukin LA-ajojahdilta, niin tämä (siivoaminen) on tehtävä, että koko laji voisi joku päivä uudistua - mukaan lukien muutkin kilpailumuodot kuin maantie, kuten oikeutetusti Kare yllä penää.

----------


## petri ok

Yritin kerÄillä nimiä tuosta USADAn aineistosta ja noita nimiä tuli vastaan. OSa toki on kärsinyt jo dopingpannan näistä rötöksistä

Andreu Frankie, oma tunnustus
Armstrong Lance, koko keissi
Barry Michael, oma tunnustus
Bertagnolli Leonardo, oma tunnustus
Bertolini, yhteistyö Ferrarin kanssa (Bileka)
Bileka Volodymir, oma tunnustus
Chicchi, yhteistyö Ferrarin kanssa (Bertagnolli)
Danielsson Tom, oma tunnustus
Garzelli, yhteistyö Ferrarin kanssa (Bileka)
Gasparotto, yhteistyö Ferrarin kanssa (Bileka) yhteistyö Ferrarin kanssa (Bertagnolli)
Gusev Vladimir, yhteistyö Ferrarin kanssa (Bileka)
Hamilton Tyler, oma tunnustus
Heras Roberto, Ferrarin leirillä Austinissa 2000 (Hincapie 62)
Hincapie George, oma tunnustus
Jaksche Jörg, oma tunnustus
Kachechkin Andrei, yhteistyö Ferrarin kanssa (Bileka), yhteistyö Ferrarin kanssa (Leipheimer 68-69)
Kessler, yhteistyö Ferrarin kanssa (Bileka)
Klöden Andreas, yhteistyö Ferrarin kanssa (Bileka)
Kreutziger Roman, yhteistyö Ferrarin kanssa (Bileka)
Landis Floyd, oma tunnustus
Livingston Kevin, haki EPOa Sveitsistä 1996, EPOn käyttö (Andreu F 26, 46, 49), EPÔ veritankkaus (Hamilton 43 - 46, 56 -57, 79), (Vande Velde 56), Ferrari (Ferrante), palkattiin T-Mobileen antamaan tietoja USPostalin dopingkäytännöistä (Jacksche 18)
Leipheimer Levi, oma tunnustus
Masciarelli (kolme veljestä), yhteistyö Ferrarin kanssa (Bileka)
Mazzoleni Eddy, yhteistyö Ferrarin kanssa (Leipheimer 69)
Merckx Axel, yhteistyö Ferrarin kanssa (Andreu F 49)
Pellizotti Franco, yhteistyö Ferrarin kanssa (Bileka) yhteistyö Ferrarin kanssa (Bertagnolli)
Peña Viktor Hugo, yhteistyö Ferrarin kanssa (Barry 33)
Popovych Yaroslav, yhteistyö Ferrarin kanssa (Bileka), yhteistyö Ferrarin kanssa (Leipheimer 68-69)
Possoni, yhteistyö Ferrarin kanssa (Bileka) yhteistyö Ferrarin kanssa (Bertagnolli)
Pozzato Filippo, yhteistyö Ferrarin kanssa (Bileka)
Rogers Michel, yhteistyö Ferrarin kanssa (Leipheimer 68-69)
Rubiera Chechu, yhteistyö Ferrarin kanssa (Barry 33), Ferrarin leirillä Austinissa 2000 (Hincapie 62), veridoping (Landis B)
Savoldelli Paolo, yhteistyö Ferrarin kanssa (Leipheimer 69)
Sanches Luis Leon, yhteistyö Ferrarin kanssa (Bileka)
Simeoni Filippo, oma tunnustus, yhteistyö Ferrarin kanssa (Conconni) (Ferrante), dopingpanna
Swart Stephen, oma tunnustus
Valjavec Tadej, yhteistyö Ferrarin kanssa (Bertagnolli)
Vaughters Jonathan, oma tunnustus
Vande Velde Christian, oma tunnustus
Vinokourov Alexander, yhteistyö Ferrarin kanssa (Bileka) yhteistyö Ferrarin kanssa (Bertagnolli), yhteistyö Ferrarin kanssa (Leipheimer 68-69)
Zabriskie David, oma tunnustus

Lisäksi kannattaa katsoa  ketkä kaikki on liitetty Fuentesiin ja siis operaatio Puertoon
http://d3epuodzu3wuis.cloudfront.net...2012-10-10.pdf

Juttuun on liitetty monia lekureita ja huoltajia, jotka jatkavat edelleen uraansa pyöräilyn ruttona, joten ei tämä juttu tosiaankaan ole vain LAnkesta. Toki Lankesta saa isommat otsikot kuin vaikka Jose "Pepe" MArtinista, mutta katsokaa keitä Pepe treenautti. Pepen salamyhkÄiset valmennusopit kiinnittivÄt sisäpiirin huomion jo vuonna 2010
http://inrng.com/2010/07/contadors-mystery-training-plans/

----------


## Poursuivant

> Yritin kerÄillä nimiä tuosta USADAn aineistosta ja noita nimiä tuli vastaan.



OT/ Olisiko liian paljon pyydetty, jos piirtäisit näistä tyypeistä relaatiokartan vaikka Gephillä? Tyyliin:: "Graphing the history of doping"? Jos se onnistuu filosofian historialla, en usko etteikö se onnistuisi tässäkin keississä. / OT

----------


## petri ok

> OT/ Olisiko liian paljon pyydetty, jos piirtäisit näistä tyypeistä relaatiokartan vaikka Gephillä? Tyyliin:: "Graphing the history of doping"? Jos se onnistuu filosofian historialla, en usko etteikö se onnistuisi tässäkin keississä. / OT



Täytyy eka katsella miten toi ohjelmisto toimii. Sitten pitää lisäillä tohtorit, huoltohenkilökunnat, tallit, tallien johtajat/omistajat. Menee varmaan aika pitkään, mutta voisi olla mielenkiintoista. USCycling, UCI, poliitikot


Ja antoihan Lanke pyörän myös Ranskan pressalle Srkozylle.

Kuinka ollakkaan AFLDn pomo Bourdry sai kenkää, kun rupesi LAta tutkimaan

----------


## vetooo

Säästää aikaa ja vaivaa. Tämä on erinomainen dopingsivusto: http://www.dopeology.org/

** * * * **





> Lisäksi kannattaa katsoa  ketkä kaikki on liitetty Fuentesiin ja siis operaatio Puertoon
> http://d3epuodzu3wuis.cloudfront.net...2012-10-10.pdf



Tuon linkin takaa löytyy 42 nimeä:

Baranowski Dariusz
Basso Ivan
Bellester Vicente
Beloki Joseba
Bernabeu David
Blanco David
Bonilla Jose Adrian
Botero Santiago
Caruso Giampaolo
Casero Angel
Contador Alberto
Cunego Damiano
Davis Allan
Etxebarria David
Garcia Quesada Carlos
Gomis Juan
Gontshar Sergei
Gonzalez de Galdeano Igor
Gutierrez Juan Ignacio
Hamilton Tyler
Heras Roberto
Jaksche Jörg
Jimenez Eladio
Latasa David
Mancebo Francisco
Manzano Jesus
Nozal Isidro
Osa Unai
Paulinho Sergio
Perez Santiago
Ribeiro Nuno
Plaza David
Rebellin Davide
Sanchez Luis Leon
Scarponi Michele
Serrano Marco
Sevilla OScar
Ullrich Jan
Valverde Alejandro
Vicioso Angel
Zaballa Constanino
Zarate David

Oheiselta listalta puuttuvat seuraavat nimet (15):

Andrle Rene
Cabello Francisco
Cherro Javier
Edo Angel
Gil Koldo
Garcia Quesada Carlos
Gutierrez Jose Enrique
Hernandez Jesus
Hruska Jan
Llorente Javier Pascual
Lloret Manuel
Martinez Jose Luis
Olmo Antonio
Osa Aitor
Pantani Marco

Lisäksi epäilykset seuraavista nimistä (4):

Cipollini Mario
Jimenez Jose Maria
Mazzoleni Eddy
Schleck Frank

----------


## vetooo

Yksi onneton freelancer-lääkäri ja Dr. Ferrarin huhutut asiakkaat (ainakin Rogers) ovat saaneet Team Skyn uusimaan dopingpolitiikkaansa. Nyt ajajien ja henkilökunnan on allekirjoitettava uusi antidoping-sitoumus. Mikäli ei hyväksy ehtoja, seurauksena ovat potkut. Jos ajajien tai henkilökunnan joukossa paljastuu yhteyksiä vanhoihin dopingvyyhteihin, UK Postalista tulee kenkää. Myös siinä tapauksessa, että tunnustaa synkän d-menneisyytensä.





> Team Sky has reaffirmed its anti-doping policy by asking their staff and riders to sign a declaration confirming that they have no past or present involvement in doping. Anyone who does not sign the declaration will leave the team, as will anyone who does sign but is subsequently found to be in breach of the policy. The team will also terminate contracts if individuals admit to any doping in their pasts.
> 
> Team principal David Brailsford made the announcement at the Covent Garden hotel in central London, close to where the team has gathered to celebrate its successful 2012 season and to plan for 2013. Brailsford said that he had only begun the process this morning and was uncertain as to how many members of the team could be at risk, but added that he would interview everyone on the team's books.
> 
> The news comes in the wake of the revelations involving Lance Armstrong and the US Postal team. The USADA case has acted as a catalyst for a number of confessions but has also raised new and resurfaced questions surrounding a number of Team Sky riders and employees. Michael Barry, who retired from the Sky team at the end of the season, last week confessed to doping while on US Postal.



Team Sky Asks Riders And Staff To Sign Anti-doping Declaration | Cyclingnews.com

----------


## Rommeli

> Yksi onneton freelancer-lääkäri ja Dr. Ferrarin huhutut asiakkaat (ainakin Rogers) ovat saaneet Team Skyn uusimaan dopingpolitiikkaansa. Nyt ajajien ja henkilökunnan on allekirjoitettava uusi antidoping-sitoumus. Mikäli ei hyväksy ehtoja, seurauksena ovat potkut. Jos ajajien tai henkilökunnan joukossa paljastuu yhteyksiä vanhoihin dopingvyyhteihin, UK Postalista tulee kenkää. Myös siinä tapauksessa, että tunnustaa synkän d-menneisyytensä.



Vetää jopa hiljaiseksi. Kyseinen talli veti sen verran mykistävän kauden, että vähän haiskahtaa nyt. Ainakin jeesustelun kriteerit Team Sky täyttää tällä jokseenkin kirkkaasti.

----------


## vetooo

Armstrongin merkittävimmät tukijat kaikkoavat. Trek seurasi Niken viitoittamaa tietä ja lopetti yhteistyön LA:n kanssa.

----------


## Jaaba

Hesari/STT toistaa yhä virheellistä väittämää, että Livestrong tukee syöpätutkimusta. 
http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/Sponsorit+h...a1305608121959

Laitoin tuonne kommenttia, mutta yleensä HS-moderointi on turhan herkkähipiäinen itseensä kohdistuvaan kritiikkiin, että tuskin julkaisevat.

----------


## vetooo

UCI:n entinen puheenjohtaja Hein Verbruggen: "Siellä [USADA:n raportissa] ei ole todisteita Lance Armstrongia vastaan."

Verbruggenin liekki ei loimua kovin kovalla teholla. Olisi ehkä kannattanut pitää mölyt mahassa?

----------


## majis

Voi vempula sentään. Niille joilla on jotain epäselvyyttä nin käypää katsomassa mitä Livestrong 
tekee.

http://www.livestrong.org/

Nike ja Trek irtisanoivat Lancen sponsorisopimukset, mutta eivät lopet Livestrongin tukemista.
Turha Lancen koko elämäntyötä on dissata vaikka, jotain dopinghämminkiä olisikin.

Offtopikkina totean että koko Fillarifoorumin kirjoittelun sävy on aika matalamielistä. Ei ole selkeästikään 
lääkitykset kohdillaan. (hymiö)

----------


## VesaP

> Voi vempula sentään. Niille joilla on jotain epäselvyyttä nin käypää katsomassa mitä Livestrong 
> tekee.
> 
> http://www.livestrong.org/
> 
> Nike ja Trek irtisanoivat Lancen sponsorisopimukset, mutta eivät lopet Livestrongin tukemista.
> Turha Lancen koko elämäntyötä on dissata vaikka, jotain dopinghämminkiä olisikin.
> 
> Offtopikkina totean että koko Fillarifoorumin kirjoittelun sävy on aika matalamielistä. Ei ole selkeästikään 
> lääkitykset kohdillaan. (hymiö)



Onko toi että auttavat syöpään sairastuneita ihmisiä selviytymään enemmän, ja eivät suoranaisesti itse syövän tutkimusta ja hoidon kehittämistä? No, anyway, hienoa työtä tekee säätiö varmasti! Olen tukenut, ja tuen jatkossakin!

Ja meikä btw vähän luulee että esim Nike ei ole pelkkää hyväntahtoisuuttaan "tukenut" säätiötä, vaan eiköhän niillekin mene rojaltit LS-brandin vaatteiden myynnistä? Eli eivät varmaankaan tappiolla tuota Nikenkään suunnalta pyöritä.

----------


## Rommeli

Vähän valtavirrasta poikkeava kirjoitus elokuun lopulta. En muista oliko linkitetty jo tänne, mutta tuskinpa.

http://www.thedailybeast.com/newswee...armstrong.html

----------


## htunkelo

Kai se Livestrong on jossain vaiheessa syöpätutkimusta tukenutkin, se vain ei ole niiden "pääfokus":
_Livestrong’s CEO, Doug Ulman explained the motivation for pulling  research funding. “Most organizations are about the disease. They’re  about trying to solve a disease, and we are about trying to im*prove the  lives of people that are battling the disease.”_
http://velonews.competitor.com/2012/...fiction_203023

----------


## Jaaba

Niin, mitä Livestrong.org tekee ja mitä livestrong.com tekee, näistähän on ollut tässäkin ketjussa aiemmin juttua. Kaikki kunnia syöpäperheiden tukemiselle, mutta ei näissä järjestöissä kaikki tunnu olevan ihan kohdallaan:
http://www.outsideonline.com/outdoor...-Lab-Rats.html

Toisaalta, missäpä hyväntekeväisyysjärjestöissä kaikki aina olisi.

----------


## erkkk

> Turha Lancen koko elämäntyötä on dissata vaikka, jotain dopinghämminkiä olisikin.



Joku dopinghämminki on hyvinkin saattanut johtaa siihen että syöpämiehellä ei ole kirjaimellisesti ballseja tunnustaa sitä että koko miehen ura perustuu systemaattiseen valehtelemiseen & huijaamiseen. En toki kiistä etteikö LIESTRONG olisi hyvin pitänyt armstong-brändiä yllä vaikeinakin hetkinä, vai miten se nyt menikään  :Hymy:

----------


## buhvalo

> Voi vempula sentään. Niille joilla on jotain epäselvyyttä nin käypää katsomassa mitä Livestrong 
> tekee.
> 
> http://www.livestrong.org/
> 
> Nike ja Trek irtisanoivat Lancen sponsorisopimukset, mutta eivät lopet Livestrongin tukemista.
> Turha Lancen koko elämäntyötä on dissata vaikka, jotain dopinghämminkiä olisikin.
> 
> Offtopikkina totean että koko Fillarifoorumin kirjoittelun sävy on aika matalamielistä. Ei ole selkeästikään 
> lääkitykset kohdillaan. (hymiö)



Niih, jätkä veti perseruvella vuoria ylös 7-vuotta että syöpälapset sais ruokaa pöytään. Pääseekö joku matalemmalle?

Aika laajat nimilistathan noihin d-keissihin on löytynyt. Ei lienee paljoa liioittelua sanoa että kaikki käytti, kun listalla on maksimissaan keskinkertaisiakin kuskeja.

----------


## Rommeli

> Joku dopinghämminki on hyvinkin saattanut johtaa siihen että syöpämiehellä ei ole kirjaimellisesti ballseja tunnustaa sitä että koko miehen ura perustuu systemaattiseen valehtelemiseen & huijaamiseen. En toki kiistä etteikö LIESTRONG olisi hyvin pitänyt armstong-brändiä yllä vaikeinakin hetkinä, vai miten se nyt menikään



Kiitokset mahtavasta informaatiopläjäyksestä. Erittäin ansiokkaasti vedit homman nippuun ja täten voimme kaikki vaieta iäksi. Eikun...

Kaiken muun saa toki kyseenalaistaa, mutta syövän sairastaneen ja sen selättäneen miehen syöpään liittyvän hyväntekeväisyystyön vetäminen lokaan menee kyllä alta riman ja pahasti.

Kohta joku varmaan tietää kertoa, ettei se Lance mitään syöpääkään ole sairastanut.

----------


## Jman

> Kiitokset mahtavasta informaatiopläjäyksestä. Erittäin ansiokkaasti vedit homman nippuun ja täten voimme kaikki vaieta iäksi. Eikun...
> 
> Kaiken muun saa toki kyseenalaistaa, mutta syövän sairastaneen ja sen selättäneen miehen syöpään liittyvän hyväntekeväisyystyön vetäminen lokaan menee kyllä alta riman ja pahasti.
> 
> Kohta joku varmaan tietää kertoa, ettei se Lance mitään syöpääkään ole sairastanut.



No siitähän ainakin on spekulaatioita, että koko syöpä olisi aiheutunut douppaamisesta.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Jaaba

Tämä vastakkainasettelu on aika hyvin laitettu kansiin seuraavassa kolumnissa:
http://espn.go.com/espnw/commentary/...rnished-legacy




> *Two sides to the story**By Melissa Jacobs*
> The legacy of Lance Armstrong will be one the most divisive in history because of the disparity of the lenses through which he is viewed. Nike dropping Armstrong is a big deal, but it is his stepping down from Livestrong that provides the truly emotional reaction.
> 
> There are the loyal Armstrong devotees, those who believe the doping charges aimed against him are 100 percent false. Oftentimes those people are living with cancer or know someone who is. They find great strength in Livestrong and all its inherent messages of living life to the fullest. They ride the Livestrong races; they make frequent donations and find Armstrong (and his foundation) inspiring on the same level as Mother Teresa. Because of the astronomical cancer rates, this is an enormous group.
> 
> On the flip side, there is the group that has always considered Armstrong a fraud and Livestrong a fraudulent organization. They are angered by articles like Bill Gifford's from the February edition of Outside Magazine, which alleges Livestrong donates next to nothing to actual cancer research. They see a Livestrong fitness brand and a Livestrong stadium in Kansas City and wonder how much of the organization's funds are used to advance Armstrong's personal wealth and battle against doping charges.
> 
> Today's news will only entrench the positions of both camps.

----------


## vetooo

Italiassa räjähtää kohta.

Pari poimintaa twitteristä:





> Some bombshells in La Gazzetta report on Dr. Ferrari; was working with  riders from just about every major team from 2008-2011, 20 in all.
> 
> Gazzetta on Dr. Ferrari probe: 'It's the biggest anti-doping investigation  in the history of sport, much bigger than Operacion Puerto.'
> 
> Gazzetta reports that Ferrari's business was good business; 30 million  euros in international web of money laundering, tax evasion.



La Gazzetta dello Sportin juttu (italiaksi): http://www.gazzetta.it/Ciclismo/17-1...38790314.shtml

----------


## Leopejo

En tiedä, onko tuo aivan tuollain, mutta jännittävältä näyttää. Italian antidopingtoimikunta on raivoissaan siitä, että sille ei papereita lähetetty (mutta USADA:lle kyllä).

En ollut foorumissa muutamaan viikkoon, onhan Bertagnollin kuulustelu ollut esillä? Minulla on siitä kopio, mutta vain italiankielisenä.

Tässä muuten jonkinlainen kaavio, johon äsken törmäsin naamakirjassa, lähteestä ei tietoa, jotain vastaavaa pyydettiin täälläkin:

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.n...51597863_n.jpg

----------


## Kal Pedal

Hyvin kiinnostavaa!

----------


## Rommeli

> No siitähän ainakin on spekulaatioita, että koko syöpä olisi aiheutunut douppaamisesta.



Tähän vaikea, ellei peräti mahdoton ottaa kantaa. Kyseessä on kuitenkin ns. nuorten miesten syöpä, eikä tuossa sairastumisessa sen suhteen mitään omituista ollut.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Nyt Hein kieltää De Telegraafin tiedot (jonka mukaan kiistää dopingtutkimuksen löydöt). Kommentti irroitettu asiayhteydestä, ilmeisesti. Lehti sanoo julkaisevansa tekstarin johon juttu perustuu...

----------


## Leopejo

> Tähän vaikea, ellei peräti mahdoton ottaa kantaa. Kyseessä on kuitenkin ns. nuorten miesten syöpä, eikä tuossa sairastumisessa sen suhteen mitään omituista ollut.



Sama tohtori Ferrari epäili näin käyneen (Tyler Hamiltonin mukaan).

----------


## vetooo

> Nyt Hein kieltää De Telegraafin tiedot (jonka mukaan kiistää dopingtutkimuksen löydöt). Kommentti irroitettu asiayhteydestä, ilmeisesti. Lehti sanoo julkaisevansa tekstarin johon juttu perustuu...



Täältä löytyy käännös lontooksi: http://tourdejose.com/2012/10/18/hei...-translations/. Sis. tekstiviestit.





> En tiedä, onko tuo aivan tuollain, mutta  jännittävältä näyttää. Italian antidopingtoimikunta on raivoissaan  siitä, että sille ei papereita lähetetty (mutta USADA:lle  kyllä).



Italian dopingin vastaista toimintaa on arvostettava. He suhtautuvat asiaan sen vaatimalla vakavuudella ja pyrkivät tutkimaan kiitettävällä tavalla. Moniin muihin verrattuna toiminta on ensiluokkaisen hyvää.

----------


## VesaP

> Italian dopingin vastaista toimintaa on arvostettava. He suhtautuvat asiaan sen vaatimalla vakavuudella ja pyrkivät tutkimaan kiitettävällä tavalla. Moniin muihin verrattuna toiminta on ensiluokkaisen hyvää.



+1                  !

Kakkosena tulee espanjan vastaava putiikki...  :Sarkastinen:   :Cool:   :Leveä hymy:  *kierii lattialla naurusta ja paskoo samalla housuunsa*

----------


## vetooo

> +1                  !
> 
> Kakkosena tulee espanjan vastaava putiikki...    *kierii lattialla naurusta ja paskoo samalla housuunsa*



Ihan rauhallisesti.**
*
* * * * **

Tiivistelmä Gazzettan jutusta:

- The investigation started in 2010 and it is about to be closed by the  end of this month. Thousands of pages of documents, interceptions,  perquisitions, etc.
- This investigation found out a huge business (estimated in 30 millions  of euros) of doping-related, tax-free money through Switzerland, Monaco,  Gibraltar, even South America. 
- It seems Ferrari used to provide not only doping per se, but also legal  assistance (in both teams-to-riders contracts and defense in doping  trials). The banks involved are UBS and Credit Suisse. 
- The article then gives a lot of details, pointing out a society in  Monaco, T&F Sport Management, that is the key of the dirt traffic,  including false riders-teams contracts, generating tax-free money to  advantage of both riders (named Scarponi, Menchov, Kolobnev, Gusev,  Karpets, Ignatiev, Petrov e Ongarato) and teams (Liquigas, Lampre,  Colnago, Geox, Androni, Katusha, Quick Step, Cnf-Inox, Farnese Vini,  Acqua&Sapone, Astana, RadioShack, Vacansoleil, Isd, Csf, Lpr,  Diquigiovanni, Tinkoff, Rabobank, Gerolsteiner, Milram).
- In particular, the article cites the contract of Pellizzotti and ALL  those of Astana (the proof is inside Popovych's computer apparently).

----------


## Oppressor

> Kiitokset mahtavasta informaatiopläjäyksestä. Erittäin ansiokkaasti vedit homman nippuun ja täten voimme kaikki vaieta iäksi. Eikun...
> 
> Kaiken muun saa toki kyseenalaistaa, mutta syövän sairastaneen ja sen selättäneen miehen syöpään liittyvän hyväntekeväisyystyön vetäminen lokaan menee kyllä alta riman ja pahasti.



Hienoa työtä tekevät toki, hyötysuhde vaan heikko. Kummeilta valuu melkein 60 % kohteisiin. LS lahjoittelee melkein 11%..

Kooste vuodesta 2011 tässä:
Tulot 48,5 M usd, menot 35 M usd. Menoista valtaosa toiminnan tarkoituksen mukaista koulutusta ja tiedottamista yms. Rahamääräisiä lahjoituksia tehty hulppea määrä 4,9 M usd. Paljonhan se on tuokin, mutta aika paljon hukkuu esim mainostamiseen ja tietoisuuden lisäämiseen (5,8 M usd), legal and professional nimikkeelle on poltettu 5,8 M usd. Liksoja menoista on 7,8 M usd. Matkakuluja 1,2 M usd. 2010-2011 kassaa on haluttu turvottaa 26 M usdlla ja toimitilat on kunnossa, niihin on toiminnan aikana upotettu vajaa 15 M usd.

----------


## stoki

Toi Skyn työntekijöiltään vaatima anti-dopinglupaus ajaa kyllä se pyöräilijät ja työntekijät aika paskaan rakoon. Kuten on tiedämme on dopingia käytetty pyöräilyssä 90- ja 00-luvuilla aika reippaasti ja tuskin käyttöä on nykyäänkään totaalisesti jätetty. Tämän takia uskon, että väkisin myös Sky-tallin leivissä on ihmisiä jotka, jos eivät tällä hetkellä osallistu sellaiseen toimintaan, niin ainakin ovat joskus lajin parissa sellaiseen törmänneet jos ovat ammattitason ympyröissä pitkään pyörineet. Siinä voi sit allekirjoitusta pyydettäessä miettiä, että tunnustaako, saa kenkää, makselee todennäköisesti kunnon korvauksia ja joutuu ties keiden tahojen hampaisiin vai onko hiljaa ja toivoo työsuhteensa loppuajan sormet ristissä pissit housussa ettei vaan mitään vanhoja enää omalta kohdalta kaiveltaisi.

----------


## majis

> Hienoa työtä tekevät toki, hyötysuhde vaan heikko. Kummeilta valuu melkein 60 % kohteisiin. LS lahjoittelee melkein 11%..
> 
> Kooste vuodesta 2011 tässä:
> Tulot 48,5 M usd, menot 35 M usd. Menoista valtaosa toiminnan tarkoituksen mukaista koulutusta ja tiedottamista yms. Rahamääräisiä lahjoituksia tehty hulppea määrä 4,9 M usd. Paljonhan se on tuokin, mutta aika paljon hukkuu esim mainostamiseen ja tietoisuuden lisäämiseen (5,8 M usd), legal and professional nimikkeelle on poltettu 5,8 M usd. Liksoja menoista on 7,8 M usd. Matkakuluja 1,2 M usd. 2010-2011 kassaa on haluttu turvottaa 26 M usdlla ja toimitilat on kunnossa, niihin on toiminnan aikana upotettu vajaa 15 M usd.



Livestrong käyttää aikaisemmin postaamani yleisen Watchdog raportin mukaan 80% kerätystä rahasta eteenpäin ja on luokkaa
A-, kun A on paras.

----------


## Poursuivant

> Toi Skyn työntekijöiltään vaatima anti-dopinglupaus ajaa kyllä se pyöräilijät ja työntekijät aika paskaan rakoon. Kuten on tiedämme on dopingia käytetty pyöräilyssä 90- ja 00-luvuilla aika reippaasti ja tuskin käyttöä on nykyäänkään totaalisesti jätetty. Tämän takia uskon, että väkisin myös Sky-tallin leivissä on ihmisiä jotka, jos eivät tällä hetkellä osallistu sellaiseen toimintaan, niin ainakin ovat joskus lajin parissa sellaiseen törmänneet jos ovat ammattitason ympyröissä pitkään pyörineet. Siinä voi sit allekirjoitusta pyydettäessä miettiä, että tunnustaako, saa kenkää, makselee todennäköisesti kunnon korvauksia ja joutuu ties keiden tahojen hampaisiin vai onko hiljaa ja toivoo työsuhteensa loppuajan sormet ristissä pissit housussa ettei vaan mitään vanhoja enää omalta kohdalta kaiveltaisi.



Joo. Minullakin on hieman ristiriitainen suhde tuohon Team Skyn juttuun - PR-temppuako vai jotain muuta? Mm. Inner Ring pohtii samaa pähkinää, pääsemättä kuitenkaan ihan lopulliseen ja yksiselitteiseen mielipiteeseen. 

Ja erittäin mielenkiintoista on myös tuo Gazzettan uutisoima Ferrarin vaikutus italialaisten tallien toimintaan vielä tämän vuosikymmenen alussa. En heiluta d-korttia, mutta olisi mielenkiintoista kuulla Kellun kommentteja asiasta ja Liquigasin ajoilta, etenkin kun hän on nyt IAM Cyclingin palkkalistoilla, jonka rekrytointipolitiikka on ollut ainakin julkisuudessa hyvinkin jyrkkää dopingin käyttäjien ja sen käyttöön liitettyjen henkilöiden suhteen.

----------


## vetooo

Frank Schleckin (LUX / RadioShack) Tourissa ilmenneen dopingjutun käisttely venyy. Luxemburgin antidopingtoimiston mukaan kurinpitolautakunta siirtää asian ratkaisua myöhempään ajankohtaan lisäselvitysten vuoksi.

** * * * **

UCI on pyytänyt aloittamaan kurinpitomenettelyt Carlos Barredoa (ESP / Rabobank) kohtaan. Hänen biologisessa passissaan on havaittu poikkeavuuksia.

----------


## Rommeli

> Menoista valtaosa toiminnan tarkoituksen mukaista koulutusta ja tiedottamista yms.



Eikö tuo koulutus ja tiedottaminen olekin kyseisen säätiön päätehtävä? Eli ei noita rahoja voi ainakaan haaskatuiksi laskea.

----------


## MV

> Toi Skyn työntekijöiltään vaatima anti-dopinglupaus ajaa kyllä se pyöräilijät ja työntekijät aika paskaan rakoon. Kuten on tiedämme on dopingia käytetty pyöräilyssä 90- ja 00-luvuilla aika reippaasti ja tuskin käyttöä on nykyäänkään totaalisesti jätetty. Tämän takia uskon, että väkisin myös Sky-tallin leivissä on ihmisiä jotka, jos eivät tällä hetkellä osallistu sellaiseen toimintaan, niin ainakin ovat joskus lajin parissa sellaiseen törmänneet jos ovat ammattitason ympyröissä pitkään pyörineet. Siinä voi sit allekirjoitusta pyydettäessä miettiä, että tunnustaako, saa kenkää, makselee todennäköisesti kunnon korvauksia ja joutuu ties keiden tahojen hampaisiin vai onko hiljaa ja toivoo työsuhteensa loppuajan sormet ristissä pissit housussa ettei vaan mitään vanhoja enää omalta kohdalta kaiveltaisi.



Suomeksi sanottuna ihan perseestä. Miten voi olla että tuosta Armstrongingkaan jutusta ei tajuta että doping on aina institutionaalista eikä yksittäisten kuskien hairahduksia. Tallin kannalta tähän on tietysti hankalampi järjestää sanktioita mutta tuolla politiikalla ei saada kuin lisää Omertaa.

Jos haluavat jeesustella, niin lupaisivat edes työskennellä vuoden palkatta, johto ja kärynnyt kuski, jossain köyhien soppajonossa tai muussa pro bonossa jokaisen käryn jälkeen. Normaalien sanktioiden lisäksi. 

Lisää aitoa katumusta, tonsuurit pakollisiksi jokaiselle pyöräilyn parissa toimivalle.

----------


## petri ok

> Tiivistelmä Gazzettan jutusta:
> 
> - The investigation started in 2010 and it is about to be closed by the  end of this month. Thousands of pages of documents, interceptions,  perquisitions, etc.
> - This investigation found out a huge business (estimated in 30 millions  of euros) of doping-related, tax-free money through Switzerland, Monaco,  Gibraltar, even South America. 
> - It seems Ferrari used to provide not only doping per se, but also legal  assistance (in both teams-to-riders contracts and defense in doping  trials). The banks involved are UBS and Credit Suisse. 
> - The article then gives a lot of details, pointing out a society in  Monaco, T&F Sport Management, that is the key of the dirt traffic,  including false riders-teams contracts, generating tax-free money to  advantage of both riders (named Scarponi, Menchov, Kolobnev, Gusev,  Karpets, Ignatiev, Petrov e Ongarato) and teams (Liquigas, Lampre,  Colnago, Geox, Androni, Katusha, Quick Step, Cnf-Inox, Farnese Vini,  Acqua&Sapone, Astana, RadioShack, Vacansoleil, Isd, Csf, Lpr,  Diquigiovanni, Tinkoff, Rabobank, Gerolsteiner, Milram).
> - In particular, the article cites the contract of Pellizzotti and ALL  those of Astana (the proof is inside Popovych's computer apparently).



Ei helvata.

Sääntökirjassa 2.15.011 eteenpäin todetaan jotta joukkueen on läpäistävä eettinen kriteeri (mm. verojen maksut, dopingin vastainen taistelu etc.) voidakseen saada World Tour tallilisenssin. Vähenee pykälään sopivat tallit, joten ensi vuonna siis on huimasti villejä kortteja tarjolla World Tourin kisoihin. Tai sitten McKvaakku vaan toteaa, jotta tälläistä nyt voi joskus sattua. Miten hyvin muuten UCI on tarkastanut tallien tilit, jos noin on voinut kÄydä?

Mielenkiintoinen syksy ja kevät tulossa. Iso luuta pyyhkii, kun UCI ei sitä halunnut tehdä.

Heinin mukaan UCIn vastausta USADAlle voi odotella ensiviikon lopulla

Oma veikkaukseni on, että ensi viikolla UCI ilmoittaa haastavansa USADAn käräjille kunnianloukkauksesta.

----------


## Oppressor

> Livestrong käyttää aikaisemmin postaamani yleisen Watchdog raportin mukaan 80% kerätystä rahasta eteenpäin ja on luokkaa
> A-, kun A on paras.



Yep yep, mun luvut on LS.n tilinpäätöksestä - kumpi lie todellisempi.... Löytyvät sieltä LS.n sivuilta ihan kaikille luettavaksi

----------


## Oppressor

> Eikö tuo koulutus ja tiedottaminen olekin kyseisen säätiön päätehtävä? Eli ei noita rahoja voi ainakaan haaskatuiksi laskea.



On toki eli ei missään nimessä kokonaan ohi kohteen. Mitä tykkäät siitä, että 2 vuodessa on hankittu 26 milliä enemmän kuin käytetty tarkoitukseen tai noista 15 millin toimitiloista - vuokratila parempi?

----------


## idänihme

Skyn omerta pykälä on kyllä aika vekkuli. Selkeä signaali pyöräilijöille että jos tunnustat niin sitten olet kusessa, ihan kuten Leipheimerin kohtalo omassa tallissaan. Skyn suunnasta ei siis ainakaan ole dopingpaljastuksia tulossa. Vähän näyttää että UCI ja tallit ovat saamassa pyöräilijät jälleen ruotuun ja enää ei ole paljoa paljastuksia tulossa. Tehdään pari näennäistä tiukennusta testeihin ja sama vanha touhu voi jälleen jatkua.

Tuo laillisten lääkeaineiden käytöstä kertova haastattelu oli muuten erittäin ajankohtainen, kun asia on noussut ilmi myös muissa lajeissa. Nythän Englannin jalkapallomaajoukkueen spekuloidaan pelanneen huonosti kofeiinipillerien takia. Pelin siirryttyä seuraavalle päivälle ei ollutkaan helppo nukkua matsia edeltävää yötä, kun oli jo ehditty vetäistä naamaan peliä edeltävät mömmöt.

----------


## fyah

Hähää! Nykyisessä valossa hieman huvittaa uusimman Velon 5 sivulla oleva Normatecrecoveryn koko sivun mainos: Levi's view of recovery. Firstperson viewsta kuvattu jalassa normatecin "palautushousut" joissa toki Lepheimer nimibadge, vieressä banaani ja vesipullo. Saman puljun listoilla myös Zabraskie, Hincapie ja Phinney miehistä. Ei ehkä ihan paras tiimi PR:n kannalta just tällä hetkellä (ja ei, Phinney ei liity mitenkään mut mainitsin kaikki sponssatut miespyöräilijät). Sinällään ei liity mihinkään mutta naurattipa vaan (joo köyhällä on köyhän huvit).

----------


## jannevaro

> Joo. Minullakin on hieman ristiriitainen suhde tuohon Team Skyn juttuun - PR-temppuako vai jotain muuta? Mm. Inner Ring pohtii samaa pähkinää, pääsemättä kuitenkaan ihan lopulliseen ja yksiselitteiseen ...



LOL - OmertaPharma-QuickSack

----------


## Jake_Kona

Pyöräilyn lopullinen puhdistaminen sano lol lol ja lmao

----------


## vetooo

Tässä vähän perusteellisempi juttu Dr. Ferrarin casesta.

Osalisena 20 tallia, tusinoittain ajajia ja "liikevaihto" 30 milliä

20 teams, dozens of riders and €30m - the Italian doping inquiry "bigger than Operacion Puerto" |  road.cc

----------


## keski-ikäinen

Tuli ostettua tuo David Millarin kirja "Racing Through the Dark". Luetaan nyt tämä vielä, onhan nää ihan mielenkiintoisia juuri tän hetken tapahtumien takia.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Rabobank lopettaa pyöräilyn sponsoroinnin vuodenvaihteessa. "we are no longer convinced that the international professional world of cycling can make this a clean and fair sport", kertoo tiedote.

edit: ajankohta

----------


## Tumppi

Rabon vetäytyminen on tietyllä tavalla ymmärrettävää, mutta samalla sääli, koska ainakin minulla on sellainen tuntuma, että nyt laji puhdistuu aika reippaasti ja nuorille tulevaisuuden ajajille avautuu mahdollisuus urheilla "luomuna". Ehkä nämä viime viikkojen paljastukset olivat vain hyvä tekosyy Rabobankille vetäytyä? Sorry offtopicista, tämä ehkä kuuluisi tuonne toisaalle.

----------


## jannevaro

Jos toi Ferrari ei saa linnaa vähintään 20 vuotta niin ei ole kyllä oikeutta maailmassa!

----------


## leecher

Alkaa tulla mieleen yhtymäkohtia jo Myllylän caseen tässä Lancen hommassa. Mestari riisutaan mitskuista ja nöyryytetään julkisuudessa totaalisesti. Kohta tulee varmaan joku Lancen ripitys tyyliin "Mäen kutsu". Toivottavasti lopputulema ei ole yhtä traaginen kuin Myllylän tapauksessa.
Hurjaa on meno pro-tasolla, ei voi muuta sanoa.

----------


## majis

> Jos toi Ferrari ei saa linnaa vähintään 20 vuotta niin ei ole kyllä oikeutta maailmassa!



Miksi 20 vuotta. Eihän se ole ketään raiskannut tai tappanut. Muutama vuosi riittää ihan hyvin. 
Saadaan sellikaveritkin kuntoon.

----------


## Leopejo

Eilen Gazzettassa Ferrarin raha-asiat, tänään taas Gazzetta keskittyy hänen doping-asioihin. Eiköhän Cyclingnews tai vastaava pian käännä englanniksi makeimmat kohdat.

----------


## Kal Pedal

> Rabon vetäytyminen on tietyllä tavalla ymmärrettävää, mutta samalla sääli, koska ainakin minulla on sellainen tuntuma, että nyt laji puhdistuu aika reippaasti ja nuorille tulevaisuuden ajajille avautuu mahdollisuus urheilla "luomuna". Ehkä nämä viime viikkojen paljastukset olivat vain hyvä tekosyy Rabobankille vetäytyä? Sorry offtopicista, tämä ehkä kuuluisi tuonne toisaalle.



Sponsoria nyt vähän kiinnostaa nuoret tulevaisuuden toivot. Ainoa mikä merkitsee jotain on lajin tämänhetkinen imago. Mikään ei estä tulemasta mukaan uudestaan vaikka kymmenen vuoden kuluttua kun imago (toivottavasti) on parempi -aina on ottajia. Näitä  vetäytymisiä  saattaa hyvin tulla lisää kun Italian dopingpaukku virallisesti jysähtää.

----------


## erkkk

> Rabon vetäytyminen on tietyllä tavalla ymmärrettävää, mutta samalla sääli, koska ainakin minulla on sellainen tuntuma, että nyt laji puhdistuu aika reippaasti ja nuorille tulevaisuuden ajajille avautuu mahdollisuus urheilla "luomuna". Ehkä nämä viime viikkojen paljastukset olivat vain hyvä tekosyy Rabobankille vetäytyä? Sorry offtopicista, tämä ehkä kuuluisi tuonne toisaalle.



Rabo jatkaa junnujen ja cyclocrossin sponssausta. Jälkimmäinen olisi kyllä pitänyt dumpata jos D-vitamiinit on peruste hylkäämiselle. Aika hyvä toleranssi sponsorilla on ollut tähän mennessä, herkempinahkainen olisi lähtenyt kävelemään jo kun tanskan luomukana lähti kiitään 2007. Aika ikäväähän tämä on henkilöille jotka tällä hetkellä saavat tai haavailevat saavansa leipänsä pyöräilystä, mutta sponsorien lähteminen on siinä mielessä hyvä että johtotasolla voisi pikkuhiljaa alkaa raksuttamaan ajatus siitä että asiat ei oikeasti voi jatkua nykyiseen malliin. Ei vaan yksikertaisesti voi joka skansaalin yhteydessä puhua uudesta puhtaasta pyöräilystä, tuota levyä on pyöritetty jo 13 vuotta ja sinä aikana on mennyt jo yksi kuskisukupolvi, minkä piti olla kaiken järjen mukaan puhdas. Jos tuo jankutus lajin puhtaasta tulevaisuudesta pitää paikkansa niin voisiko joku selittää minulle miksi skandaalia vyöryy sisään ovista ja ikkunoista, vuodesta toiseen. Lupauksilla ei oikeasti ole mitään katetta, jengi elää ja on valmis elämään valheessa. Tilanne jotenkin muistuttaa siitä kuinka tuttu kertoi siitä kuinka pyörittyään tarpeeksi kehitysmaissa totesi ettei enää ikinä anna avustusjärjestöille rahaa.

Kaikki vaan ei taida suostua matokuuriin, jossa lajin parista poistetaan kaikki henkilöt jotka ovat olleet aineiden kanssa tekemisissä uransa aikana. Tuntuu jotenkin käsittämättömältä että tuota aineden lopettamista ei voi sopia edes tallien kesken, osa on kait valmis puukottamaan toista selkään. Keskenään on ainakin mahdotonta sopia ihmisten poistamista lajista, montako tyyppiä jäisi neuvottelupöytään  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  Olympiakomiteankin on vähän paha alkaa uhkailemaan kun samalla sallii lätkämiesten ja koripalloilijoiden kilpailemisen olympialaisissa. Pyöräily on aika raskas laji, monessa mielessä.

En oikein kannata ajatusta testaamisen lopettamisesta. Kuusi tuntia päivässä hierotaan kiveksiä satulaan, vähän kiveshormonia kehiin ja alkaa olemaan noita yksikassisia enemmänkin liikkeellä.

----------


## OMT

Huvittavaa PR-paniikkia isoilla firmoilla tällä hetkellä. Trek, Sram ja kumppanit lopettavat julkisesti Armstrongin sponssaamisen, mutta jannuhan on ilmeisesti yhä omistajana noissa firmoissa..? Lisäksi kaikki isot sponsorit jatkavat yhteistyötä Livestrongin kanssa. Ilmeisesti liian tuottoisa kytkös lopetettavaksi.

Edit: Sram on kuulemma ostanut Armstrongin ulos jo aiemmin...

----------


## petri ok

Australian pyöräilyliiton varapomo myöntää doupanneensa ja eroaa. Stephen Hodge oli aikoinaan ONCEn ja Festinan palkkalistoilla. Tiedä tuosta eroamisesta, mutta kun kertois kuka, ketkä ja miten.

Ja samaa mieltä Erkkk'in kanssa tuosta "uusi puhdas pyöräily"- levystä. Hoikan veljekset ja Clentador olivat esimerkkejä uudesta puhtaasta sukupolvesta, mutta mites kävikään.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Jos oikein ymmärrän niin Rabobank jatkaa sponsorina sopimuskauden loppuun -en tiedä kuinka pitkä se on- mutta ei näy missään, eli tiimi ei aja sponsorin väreissä.

----------


## MikiV

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/rabo...ite-label-team

Sinänsä arvostettavaa että Rabobank kunnioittaa sopimustaan eikä koko lafkaa panna kerralla kylmäks.

Edit: Skodakin ilmeisesti lähdössä mutta en löytäny luotettavaa lähdettä.

----------


## OJ

Satsittaminenhan ei ole sponsseille selvästikään ongelma, mutta sen paljastuminen on.

----------


## buhvalo

> Kaikki vaan ei taida suostua matokuuriin, jossa lajin parista poistetaan kaikki henkilöt jotka ovat olleet aineiden kanssa tekemisissä uransa aikana. Tuntuu jotenkin käsittämättömältä että tuota aineden lopettamista ei voi sopia edes tallien kesken, osa on kait valmis puukottamaan toista selkään. Keskenään on ainakin mahdotonta sopia ihmisten poistamista lajista, montako tyyppiä jäisi neuvottelupöytään   Olympiakomiteankin on vähän paha alkaa uhkailemaan kun samalla sallii lätkämiesten ja koripalloilijoiden kilpailemisen olympialaisissa. Pyöräily on aika raskas laji, monessa mielessä.



Ei se homma miksikään muutu vaikka mitenkä sakotetaan kiinni jääneitä tausta tekijöitä. Joku tulee ja täyttää tyhjiön kuitenkin. Huijaaminen on ihmisellä luonnossa, useimmilla/monilla. Panosten kasvaessa, raha lähinnä, motivaatio siihen vain kasvaa.

----------


## Kal Pedal

UCI selittää Rabobankin vetäytymisen Baredon kiinnijäämisellä. Pössyttelevän äijän kuva tähän...

----------


## J T K

No saattohan se olla viimenen niitti, eivät enää uskaltaneet riskeerata kun lansegatekin vielä muhii. Kuten OJ totesi, ei se oo ongelma niin kauan kun ei osu tuulettimeen..

----------


## Kal Pedal

Samalla Cyclingnews uutisoi rttä Italian poliisilla on hallussaan nauhoitus jossa Menchov keskustelussa agenttinsa kanssa vaatii että koko Rabobankin joukkue on oltava Ferrarin asiakkaita...

----------


## vetooo

> UCI selittää Rabobankin vetäytymisen Baredon kiinnijäämisellä. Pössyttelevän äijän kuva tähän...



Toiveesi toteutuu...** Ymmärrän hyvin Rabobankin ratkaisun. He pysyivät uskollisina aina vuodesta 1996 lähtien eli 17 kauden ajan.

Vuosina 1996-2012 Rabobankin palkkalistoilla olleet henkilöt, joilla on jonkinlainen yhteys dopingiin:

Ardila, Mauricio (ajaja 2006-2010)
Barredo, Carlos (ajaja 2011-2012)
Bruyneel, Johan (ajaja 1996-1997)
Dekker, Thomas (ajaja 2003-2008)
Eisenga, Luuc (sikariporras 2008-2011)
Ekimov, Vjatsheslav (ajaja 1996)
Horrillo, Pedro (ajaja 2005-2009)
Koerts, Jans (ajaja 1997-1998)
Kolobnev, Alexander (ajaja 2005-2006)
Leipheimer, Levi (ajaja 2002-2004)
Lotz, Marc (ajaja 1997-2004)
Matschniner, Stefan (sikariporras 2007)
Mentshov, Denis (ajaja 2005-2010)
Rasmussen, Michael (ajaja 2003-2007)
de Rooij, Theo (sikariporras 1996-2007)
Sentjens, Roy (ajaja 2002-2006)
Sutherland, Rory (ajaja 2005)
Sörensen, Rolf (ajaja 1996-2000)
Zberg, Markus (ajaja 1999-2002)
Zoetemelk, Joop (sikariporras 1996-2006)

Sanoisinko, että lista on sangen lyhyt ...

----------


## Matti S.

Mitään propyöräilystä ymmärrä, mutta idoleita minullakin on ollut. LA siinä sivussa.

Ketjun avaus "paukku" vaikuttaa varsin mitättömältä tällä hetkellä, hetkellä millä lukijat kuumeisesti etsivät uutta mehevintä linkkiä. Oma korsi kekoon...

----------


## Leopejo

> Samalla Cyclingnews uutisoi rttä Italian poliisilla on hallussaan nauhoitus jossa Menchov keskustelussa agenttinsa kanssa vaatii että koko Rabobankin joukkue on oltava Ferrarin asiakkaita...



Käsittääkseni hän puhuu "kaikista pyöräilijöistä jotka työskentelevät kanssani; etenkin Dimitri (Kozonchuk, arvailee Gazzetta)". Tuo puhelu nauhoitettiin 19 syyskuuta 2010, eli Menchov oli jo käytännössä siirtynyt Geox-talliin.

8 päivää myöhemmin Ferrari puhuu Scarponin kanssa, joka haluaa ryhtyä hänen asiakkaakseen. Ferrari huomauttaa, että yhdellä (veri-?) pussilla hän olisi voinut taistella 2010 Giron voitosta (Scarponihan oli 4. sinä vuonna). Seuraavana vuonna, vaikka Lampre puhtauden (tai puhtaan maineen) etsinnässä kääntyi Mapei Sport Centerin puoleen, Scarponi Ferrarin asiakkaana oli Giron kakkonen ja viralllinen voittaja Contadorin käryn jälkeen.

----------


## kolistelija

Alkaa olla niin iso paukku ettei sitä kohta voi hahmottaa ilman kunnollisia graafeja ja karttoja. En kyllä edelleenkään ole yllättynyt. Enemmän kiinnostaa se miten porukka reagoi kun osoittava sormi osuu kohdalle.

----------


## vetooo

Tässä tarvittaisiin myös muita graafeja ja karttoja.

Kaikilta ajajilta veriarvot, dopingtestien ajankohdat + määrät, wattitestitulokset, hapenottokyky, lepo- ja max-sykkeet, kisojen SRM-datat (myös reaaliaikainen) etc. etc. yleiseen jakoon, niin oltaisiin hieman uskottavammilla vesillä.

----------


## leecher

Onkohan nuo watti määrät sen takia niin salattua tietoa proffilta, että niistä pystyy päättelemään asian osaava vähän liikaakin? Aika harvoin näkee huippujen tehokäyriä internetissä. Taisi olla Cancellara ainoa, joka on kertonut avoimesti tehoistaan. Tosin Spartacus onkin puhdas pulmunen  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kal Pedal

OK, en muistanut että Menchov oli jo Geoxissa. Kiinnostava Lance-mäisyys silti Menchovilla: eikö tuo nyt ole vaatimus siitä että tiimikaveritkin douppaa? Liekö yleinen käytäntö kapteeneilla?

----------


## vetooo

Michael Rasmussen kertoo, että hän ei ole USADA:n raportissa esiintyvä "Rider-14". Muutoinkin hän kiistää kaiken ja kaikki on tullut yllätyksenä.





> Specifically referring to his time at Rabobank, the American recounted that he was "aware that Rider-14 was using EPO, and on several occasions we discussed his EPO use."
> 
> Suggestions that he is Rider-14 have been flatly denied by Rasmussen.
> 
> "It cannot be me that he's talking about because it never happened," the Dane said to ekstrabladet.dk.
> 
> "I rode with Levi on the team for two years and I spoke to him like it was the most natural thing in the world during those two years. It is not unlikely that we've talked about EPO, for who has not done it?"
> 
> Specifically asked, Rasmussen explained that he was unaware that Leipheimer had violated anti-doping regulations while with Rabobank. Leipheimer also stated in his affidavit that the Rabobank doctor sold him EPO, and assisted him in its use.
> ...



Rasmussen Says He Is Not Rider-14 | Cyclingnews.com

----------


## Salla

Rabobank lopettaa ammattilaistallin sponsorointinsa tuon Armstrong -jutun seurauksena.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cycling/20001685

----------


## Cycledrophis

Onneksi miesmuisti on kovin lyhyt. Isommat pärskeet ehtii tasoittua ennen uuden kauden alkua, eiköhän tämä jälkipyykki vihdoin ala tehdä tehtävänsä ja kaikki uskovat että doupingista jää kiinni ennemmin tai myöhemmin. Vetoon ajatus siitä että kaikki mitattavissa olevat arvot olisivat online julkisia toisivat myös katsojille uuden ulottuvuuden. Olisi hienoa seurata tempossa tai vuoriila koko ajan sekä tehoa että sykettä.

Jari

----------


## rjrm

Erilaiset satula- ja tankokamerat olisivat myös hienoja, mutta UCI ilmeisesti ei salli niitä.

----------


## apuajaja

Kuinka suuri osa dopingin takia kilpailukiellon saaneista pyöräilijöistä (esim 1998 Festina keissin jälkeen) ei ole jäänyt kiinni dopingtestissä vaan panna on tullut muun näytön perusteella? Tätä saagaa seuratessa ja Hamiltonin kirjan luettua on usko mennyt aika pahasti siihen, että testaus oikeasti toimisi edes auttavasti.

----------


## petri ok

UCI ilmoittaa kantansa Armstrongin tapaukseen jo maanantaina :Sekaisin:  Joko nämä pässinpäät McKvaakun johdolla antautuvat todistusaineiston painon alla, tai sitten he vetoavat kahdeksan vuoden vanhenemisaikaan, tai haastavat USADAn oikeuteen kunnianloukkauksesta.
http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/13...on-Monday.aspx

http://velonews.competitor.com/2012/...-monday_261957

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/uci-...ings-on-monday

Veikkauksia?

Samaan aikaan WADA-pomo suunnittelee armahdusohjelmaa
http://velonews.competitor.com/2012/...program_261954

Itse en pidä armahdusideaa huonona, jos sen edellytys on suunsa puhtaaksi puhuminen ja jos se koskee vain kuskeja ja niitä virkailijoita jotka ovat lopettaneet. Näiden Ferrarien, Manoloiden ja Bruyneelien ei kuitenkaan enää saisi antaa toimia lajissa

----------


## josku

Iltalehtikin heräilee aiheen pariin, tosin tuskin mitään uutta jota ei olisi jo raportista tai tästä ketjusta saanut lukea http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2012...27089_ur.shtml

----------


## rjrm

Pat Mac Quaidin eteneminen UCI:n johtoon on erikoista, koska hän on konna.
http://www.cyclesportmag.com/feature...ing-our-sport/

Vuoden 1976 tapahtumat Sean Kellyn kanssa osoittavat sen. Jos tuollainen sankari johta UCI:tä, on koko organisaatiossakin oltava mätää.

----------


## J T K

Kutina on semmoinen, että UCI ei kykene sellaiseen vastineeseen kuin täällä toivotaan. Jotain sieltä pyöritellään edelleen ja mitään päätöksiä ei saada. 

Tuo armahdusidea pitäisi olla sellainen kuitenkin, etteivät kärynneet voisi toimia enää missään tallitoiminnassa tms. Kärsikööt sielä ajajan roolissa halutessaan.

----------


## Deve

> Onkohan nuo watti määrät sen takia niin salattua tietoa proffilta, että niistä pystyy päättelemään asian osaava vähän liikaakin? Aika harvoin näkee huippujen tehokäyriä internetissä. Taisi olla Cancellara ainoa, joka on kertonut avoimesti tehoistaan. Tosin Spartacus onkin puhdas pulmunen



Millon on Fabian kertonut omista tehoistaan? Ja se että tyyppi on ohimennen heittäny jotain tehoja toimittajalle niin kannattaa käyttää vähän lähdekritiikkiä. Contadorkin heitti joskus toimittajalle tyyliin että painosta pudonnu jo 6-8 kiloa parin viikon leirillä. Niin paljon kuin pidänkin Fabianista ja sen ajotyylistä niin en menisi vetoa lyömään kaverin puhtaudesta, liian monta vuotta CSC:ssä ja seuraa Schleckejä kuin hai laivaa.

----------


## vetooo

Cancellara ei ole julkaissut ainuttakaan SRM-tiedostoa urallaan.

Kaksi yksittäistä tapausta, jotka liittyvät Cancellaraan:

Simon Garrans (AUS / GreenEdge), Milano-San Remo 2012, SRM-tiedosto | Gerrans oli Nibalin ohella ainoa, joka pysyi Cancellaran peesissä

_- Gerrans pushes 1,188 watts to stay with Cancellara and Nibali in the uphill attack.
- Final 2km: Gerran's delivers a 400 average watt effort in the final 2km as the trio approaches the finish.
- The Final 10sec Sprint: A 1,300 watt surge with 183 heart rate and 60 kph secures the GreenEDGE victory._

Peter Sagan (SVK / Liquigas, Tour de France 2012, 1. etappi, SRM-tiedosto | Sagan oli ainoa, joka pysyi Cancellaran peesissä

_- In the final 1.5km Cancellara initiated the sprint uphill. Peter Sagan ramped up his cadence to over 120rpm to stay with him and averaged 493 watts in the last 2 minutes 20 seconds of the race.
- Peter soared up the incline with a 1,236 watt surge to his stage win averaging 970 watts in the final 200 meters._

----------


## leecher

Muistaakseni Fabian sanoi jossain haastattelussa, että oli ajanut puoli tuntia 600 w tehoilla jossain tasamaa irtiotossa. Olisihan se kiva tietää mitä noiden huippujen kynnystehot oikeasti on. Tuskin kuitenkaan 500 w? Voisihan tuota tietysti tiedustella ihan suoraan Twitterillä  :Hymy:

----------


## vetooo

Koomista. Yksi 1990-luvun ja tämän vuosituhannen alkuvuosien harvoista puhtaista ammattipyöräilijöistä, ranskalainen Christophe Bassons on saanut 1 vuoden kilpailukiellon. Tosin panna ei liity Bassonsiin ammattilaisuran tapahtumiin.

Bassons Handed One-year Suspension | Cyclingnews.com

----------


## OJ

> Muistaakseni Fabian sanoi jossain haastattelussa, että oli ajanut puoli tuntia 600 w tehoilla jossain tasamaa irtiotossa. Olisihan se kiva tietää mitä noiden huippujen kynnystehot oikeasti on. Tuskin kuitenkaan 500 w? Voisihan tuota tietysti tiedustella ihan suoraan Twitterillä



Toi nyt on ihan höpöjuttuja vaikka olisi kuinka kamoissaankin. Kovilla tempoajilla kynnysteho saattaa (saattoi) olla lähellä 500 wattia, mutta ei siinä vaiheessa ajeta puolta tuntia 600 watin teholla missään.

----------


## r.a.i

> Cancellara ei ole julkaissut ainuttakaan SRM-tiedostoa urallaan.




Muistelen, että Cancellaran pyörää esiteltiin jollain videolla jonkin kisan (kevätklassikko?) jälkeen. Pyörässä oli
vielä mittari kiinni kun huoltomies siitä kertoili. SRM-näytössä oli ko. kisan keskiwatit. En nyt löydä sitä videota tähän hätään...

Mutta muistelisin, että watit oli jotain himpun päälle 400? Muistaaks joku muu tän pätkän?

Tosin eihän tämä mikään SRM-teidoston julkaisu ole - ja huoltomieskin sai siitä varmaan pyyhkeet.

----------


## Deve

Joo no ei edes Fabianilla oo 6,5h keskiwatit 400 luokkaa. Ne keskiwatit oli muistaakseni 280W 2010 Flanderissa.

----------


## Matti S.

cancellara? srm? flanders video?

----------


## r.a.i

> cancellara? srm? flanders video?



Juu, tää pätkä se oli. Aika kultaa muistot - 285 oli keskiteho ja 1450 maksimi. En tiedä mistä ton 400 vetäisin, varmaan innostuin noista aikaisemmista postauksista. 

Sori offariksi alkaa mennä pahasti. Pointti oli kuitenkin, että on julkaissut dataa ja näytti itse seisovan fillarin vieressä  :Hymy:

----------


## Deve

Aika turhaa dataa kuitenkin tuo lopulta mitä paljastettiin tossa, monikin pystyy 285W ylläpitää sen 6,5h. Harvassa onkin sitten ne kuskit ketkä tuuttaa millä-lie teholla Cancellara sitten tulikin sen viimeset 15 kilsaa tuossa kisassa. Ja sitä tehoahan ei haluta kertoa.

----------


## MV

> Muistaakseni Fabian sanoi jossain haastattelussa, että oli ajanut puoli tuntia 600 w tehoilla jossain tasamaa irtiotossa. Olisihan se kiva tietää mitä noiden huippujen kynnystehot oikeasti on. Tuskin kuitenkaan 500 w? Voisihan tuota tietysti tiedustella ihan suoraan Twitterillä



Se ylimääräinen 100W tulee siitä satulaputkeen piilotetusta moottorista.

----------


## vetooo

Asiasta kolmanteen.

Mihin vuoteen Tyler Hamiltonin kaurapuurojakso sijoittui? Muistaakseni Hamilton sotki vuoden 2001 Tourissa puhtain eväin, mutta mainittiiko The Secret Racessa Ranskan ympäriajoa edeltäviä viikkoja/kuukausia? Se meni jotenkin niin, että Hamilton putosi US Postalin "dopingringin ytimestä" - mutta oliko kyseessä juuri vuosi 2001?

En pysty tarkistamaan asiaa tähän hätään, mutta jos joku sattuu muistamaan, niin otan tiedon vastaan tyytyväisyydellä.

----------


## JuhoIlmari

Lancen 2001 Tour de Suisse -näyte ja 2002 Dauphiné Libéré -näyte ovat olleet epäilyttäviä:
http://www.cyclisme-dopage.com/actua...arisien-fr.htm

----------


## Kal Pedal

Vetooo: 2001 on juuri se vuosi. Sen jälken Hamilton siirtyi Riisin jengiin.

----------


## vetooo

> Vetooo: 2001 on juuri se vuosi. Sen jälken Hamilton siirtyi Riisin jengiin.



Ok, kiitos. Muistatko, oliko kirjassa mainintaa Hamiltonin kaurapuurojakson kestosta? Oliko se koko vuoden 2001?

----------


## petri ok

Pyöräilyn sponsorilta avoin kirje Pat McQuaidille. "Pistä hommat kuntoon tai eroa." 

SKINS-yhtiö on tukenut mm. Australian ja Uuden-Seelannin pyöräilyliittoja, Rabobank pro-joukkueita, Lotto-Belisolia, Team NetAppia ja antidoping järjestöä Bike Purea. Nyt tuntuu mitta täyttyvän.
http://www.skins.net/en-AU/index.aspx

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/13104/SKINS-chairman-Fuller-calls-on-McQuaid-to-act-decisively-over-doping-scandal-or-resign.aspx

Twitterissä https://twitter.com/jaimiefuller aika tiukkaakin tekstiä

Jos samaa ovat muutkin sponssit MacKvaakulle kertoilleet, niin aika tollo on mies, jos maanantaina tulee muuta kuin tukea USADAlle. Toisaalta...

----------


## Jousi

> Jos samaa ovat muutkin sponssit MacKvaakulle kertoilleet, niin aika tollo on mies, jos maanantaina tulee muuta kuin tukea USADAlle. Toisaalta...



Jotenkin on fiilis, että Postman Pät jatkaa samaan vanhaan tuttuun malliin, kuin kreikkalainen kunnallispoliitikko, nostaa oma palkkaansa ja jatkaa kyräilyä, suhmurointia, perseilyä, jne. jne.

nimim. Pessimisti ei pety.

----------


## Jan

> Ok, kiitos. Muistatko, oliko kirjassa mainintaa Hamiltonin kaurapuurojakson kestosta? Oliko se koko vuoden 2001?



Ei, Katsoin juuri TH:n kirjasta. Keväällä 2001 hän sanojensa mukaan treenasi "with plenty of Edgar and without a spinner by feel" kotona USA:ssa ja palattuaan toukokuussa Ferraraan Ferrarin luokse repi Monzunon testinousun Lancen ennätyksen palasiksi. Lance hermostui, ja vielä TdS meni EPO:lla, mutta TdF Painiaqua.

----------


## petri ok

> Jotenkin on fiilis, että Postman Pät jatkaa samaan vanhaan tuttuun malliin, kuin kreikkalainen kunnallispoliitikko, nostaa oma palkkaansa ja jatkaa kyräilyä, suhmurointia, perseilyä, jne. jne.
> 
> nimim. Pessimisti ei pety.



Ikävä kyllä olen samaa mieltä. "Nykypyöräily on puhdasta, ei pelehditä menneessä vaan keskitytään uuteen puhtaaseen pyöräilysukupolveen", on slogan jota on kuunneltu jo Festina-jutusta lähtien.

----------


## keski-ikäinen

Suosittelen lämpimästä tuota David Millarin kirjaa "Racing Through the Dark". Vaikka vasta puolessa välissä kirjaa olenkin, niin mielestäni se on paras näistä kolmesta (Hamilton, Kimmage kaksi muuta). Antaa erinomaisen realistisen kuvan ammattikuskin elämästä. Ja myös kisojen kovuudesta ammattitasolla. Kindle-editio alta 9 dollaria.

----------


## Jaaba

Ei onnistu Millarin kirjan osto ja lataus, jos asuinpaikkana Suomi.

----------


## keski-ikäinen

Onnistuu Amerikan Amazonista (amazon.com), mutta ei onnistu amazon.co.uk:sta.

----------


## rjrm

Kuulostaa teknisesti typerältä!

----------


## vetooo

Suosittelen lämpimästi lukemaan ao. jutun. Siinä paljastuu hieman tarkemmin mm. Vaughtersin rooli ja piinaava odotus, että "pato murtuisi". Zabriskien sitaatit ovat karmaisevaa luettavaa.

How Lance Armstrong's Wall Fell, One Rider at a Time - NYTimes.com

----------


## akujoe

Hamiltonin kirja ei ole läheskään yhtä hyvä kuin Millarin, mutta suosittelen lukemaan kuitenkin.

----------


## Vandit

> Suosittelen lämpimästi lukemaan ao. jutun. Siinä paljastuu hieman tarkemmin mm. Vaughtersin rooli ja piinaava odotus, että "pato murtuisi". Zabriskien sitaatit ovat karmaisevaa luettavaa.
> 
> How Lance Armstrong's Wall Fell, One Rider at a Time - NYTimes.com



Hyvä kooste, ja ennen kaikkea hienoa että Armstrong tuomitaan New York Timesin tasoisessa lehdessä: "A version of this article appeared in print on October 21, 2012, on page A1 of the New York edition with the headline: Armstrong’s Wall of Silence Fell Rider by Rider."

Tässä kuitenkin on koko ajan ollut hyvinkin suurilla todennäköisyyksillä se vaihtoehto, että mitään riittävän vakavasti otettavaa keissiä ei saataisi luotua, koska varsinaisia konkreettisia todisteita ei taida olla (?), eli ne vedenpitävät todisteet mitä vuosien saatossa on tullut on Armstrongin toimesta hoidettu lahjomalla ja jälkikäteen niitä on mahdoton enää samalla tavalla hyödyntää. Kun todisteet ovat "vain" todistajalausuntoja, niin asia olisi kuitenkin hyvin helposti voitu kuitata liian epämääräiseksi jaaritteluksi, ja homma olisi hautautunut pikku hiljaa unohduksiin. 

Kyllähän jokainen pyöräilyä hieman pintaa syvemmältä seurannut on tiennyt jo Dopestrongin TdF- voittojen aikana, että ei niitä noina hulluina EPO-vuosina ole mitenkään voinut tehdä puhtaana. Mutta se on "vain puhetta" niin kauan kuin Armstrong on voinut kuitata kaiken melko tyhjentävästi fraasilla "ikinä en ole kärynnyt". Täytyy nostaa hattua näille miehille, jotka tämän keissin ovat koonneet ja pyöräilijöille jotka avautuivat. Jenkeissäkin selkeästi on ns. yleinen mielipide saatu muutettua tuomitsemaan Armstrongin. Se ei todellakaan ole helppoa aihetodisteilla kun taustalla on se valtava tunnepohja mikä jenkkilässä on luotu Livestrong- brändin ympärille. Syöräsairaiden tukeminen on itsessään kunnioitettava asia, mutta voittojen rahanjako pitkälti omiin taskuihin muuttaa kuitenkin sen loppupeleissä vain kusetukseksi, ja douppaamalla aiheutettua syöpää ei tarvitse sääliä. 

Itse näkisin mieluiten tämän draaman lopputuloksena Armstrongin joko tunnustamassa tai narun jatkona. Harmi vaan, että miehen ego on kuitenkin sitä luokkaa, että "ikinä en ole kärynnyt" mantraa voi toistaa maailman tappiin asti, ja Livestrong-faneista löytyy tukijoita edelleen, jolloin voi elää mielikuvitusmaailmassa jossa kaikki on vain ajojahtia.

----------


## Oikku

> Itse näkisin mieluiten tämän draaman lopputuloksena Armstrongin joko tunnustamassa tai narun jatkona.



Sairas toive. Oli kaveri kuinka suuri syntisäkki hyvänsä, niin ei nyt kummiskaan narun jatkoksi. Ihan sairas toive.

----------


## PHI

> Suosittelen lämpimästi lukemaan ao. jutun. Siinä paljastuu hieman tarkemmin mm. Vaughtersin rooli ja piinaava odotus, että "pato murtuisi". Zabriskien sitaatit ovat karmaisevaa luettavaa.
> 
> How Lance Armstrong's Wall Fell, One Rider at a Time - NYTimes.com



Jopa oli linkki vetooo.
Loistava yhteenveto taustoista.

----------


## petri ok

> Sairas toive. Oli kaveri kuinka suuri syntisäkki hyvänsä, niin ei nyt kummiskaan narun jatkoksi. Ihan sairas toive.



Aivan. Lance teki aikoinaan sitä, mitä uskoi muidenkin tekevän. Oli sitten oikeassa tai väärässä. Hän teki kusipäisiä temppuja, mutta kuitenkin hän on ihminen, joka on tehnyt myös hyvääkin. 

Tuomitsen teot, mutten tuomitse ihmistä. Meistä ei kukaan ole synnitön. 

Sitä toivoisin muiltakin. Vaikka suhtautumisessa omiin kirjoituksiinkin. Tuomitkaa kirjoitukset, mutta jättäkää ihminen niiden takaa rauhaan.

----------


## OJ

Nämä satsittajia pitkään tukeneiden sponssien tilitykset ovat aika hupaisia. Rabobankin markkinointiporukat eivät muka missään vaiheessa ymmärtäneet, että heidän tiimissään ehkä vähän otettiin roppia. Muuten vaan yksi kovimmista talleista läpi -90 ja -00 lukujen, mutta ei vaan mitenkään voinut arvata, että kamoissa mentiin. Jos Rabon muu henkilöstö on yhtä naiivia porukkaa, niin en omia rahojani käyttäisi ton pankin kautta. Ei se douppaaminen ole monille sponsseille mikään ongelma.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Jens Voigt osallistui tänään Livestrongin tilaisuuteen Lancen Mellow Johnnys-kaupassa, raportoi Nyvelocity.
Mielenkiintoinen markkeeraus, vai?

----------


## vetooo

Armstrongin dopingnäyte Sveitsin ympäriajossa 2001 oli "epäilyttävä" mutta ei "positiivinen", kertoo Lausannen laboratorio.

Armstrong's 2001 Sample Was Suspect But Not Positive, Says Head Of Lausanne Lab | Cyclingnews.com

** * * * **

*Tour de Suisse 2001, 8. etappi, Sion - Crans Montana (ITT), 25.1 km*

*Viimeiset 15,9 km, 6,23 %, 990 m korkeuseroa*

Lance Armstrong (USA / US Postal), 72 kg | 37.09, 25,68 km/h, 465,6 W, 6.47 W/kg

----------


## kolistelija

Eli Lance olisi vaan vähän keulinut kavereilleen vähän väritetyllä tarinalla positiivisesta näytteestä...? Olettaisin että laululinnut olisivat kertoneet asian niin kuin se oli, jos olisivat tienneet paremmin.

----------


## pekoni

Tämän viikon alussa Phil Liggett oli vielä edelleen kova LAn puolestapuhuja,  mutta nyt on takki kääntynyt. http://www.heraldsun.com.au/sport/cy...-1226500195180

----------


## petri ok

Huomenna (melkein tänään) on mielenkiintoinen päivä. Todennäköisesti petyn, mutta Lanke jutun päätöksen tiedottamiseen olisi riittänyt pelkkä lehdistötiedote. Nyt UCI pitää tiedotustilaisuuden, jossa varmasti McKvaakulta kysellään myös Ferrari-jutun uusista käänteistä. 

Nyt olisi UCIn ainutkertainen tilaisuus muuttaa hommaa puhtaammaksi. Heinin ero kunniapuheenjohtajan hommasta olisi hyvä alku ja jos McKvaakkukin myöntäisi jotain. Ja Kimmagen oikeusjutun voisivat perua, ehkä myös todeta, että LAndis oikeudenkäynti oli heidän puoleltaan virhe.... niin vois jopa alkaa uskoa tohon uuteen uljaaseen maailmaan.

----------


## puumangeri

46min video aiheesta. http://www.abc.net.au/4corners/stori...11/3608613.htm

----------


## TaitettaVille

TourChatissa on ollut kohtuullisesti Lanceen ja dopingiin liittyviä vieraita: mm. Daniel Coyle ja Betsy Andreu. Eilen oli ilmeisesti Tyler Hamilton, mutta vielä ei ole editoitua versiota nettiin tullut. Vanha Floyd Landisin haastattelu on kyllä hyvä. Ja ennakkoon pyydän anteeksi, jos nämä oli jo linkitetty tähän ketjuun.

----------


## asb

> Armstrongin dopingnäyte Sveitsin ympäriajossa 2001 oli "epäilyttävä" mutta ei "positiivinen", kertoo Lausannen laboratorio.
> 
> Armstrong's 2001 Sample Was Suspect But Not Positive, Says Head Of Lausanne Lab | Cyclingnews.com



USADA:n päätöksestä:




> Dr. Saugy led USADA to understand that, under the current positivity criteria for EPO, the 2001 samples would have been considered “positive” rather than merely “suspicious” as had been the case in 2001.



Edit: Tosin labran päällikkö tietysti tarkastelee asiaa ainoastaan omasta vinkkelistään, josta katsottuna se testitulos on ainoa merkittävä asia. USADA:nn keississä se tulos on vain yksi osa laajempaa kokonaisuutta, eikä sillä ole suurta merkitystä onko se juridisesti käry vai epäilys. Tai siinä mielessä on merkitystä, että jos se olisi juridisesti käry, niin tässähän ei olisi mitään epäselvää missään enää. Eli ei mitään uutta länsirintamalta.

----------


## 0pa

Tilaisuutta ilmeisesti mahdollista seurata VG:n sivulla. Alkaa klo 14:00.

http://www.vg.no/sport/sykkel/artikk...artid=10055017

----------


## vetooo

Cadel Evans myöntää tavanneensa Dr. Michele Ferrarin vuonna 2000. Kyseessä ei kuitenkaan ollut d-tapaaminen, vaan Dr. Ferrari antoi pelkkiä ajamiseen liittyviä ohjeita Evansille, joka oli juuri siirtymässä maastopyöräilystä maantiellä.

Ferrari meeting had 'nothing to do with doping', claims Evans - Sport LIVE

Dr. Ferrari kertoi tästä tapaamisesta jo vuonna 2011, mutta sille saatiin nyt vahvistus.

Welcome to 53x12.com

** * * * **

Miten pieni ammattipyöräilijöiden joukko jää jäljelle, jotka eivät ole tavanneet Dr. Ferraria?

----------


## Poursuivant

> Tilaisuutta ilmeisesti mahdollista seurata VG:n sivulla. Alkaa klo 14:00.
> 
> http://www.vg.no/sport/sykkel/artikk...artid=10055017



Hitto. Ei pääse kuuntelemaan töiden vuoksi - ei tälle löytysi live-kommentointi -ketjua jostain  :Nolous:

----------


## 0pa

Päätös pitää. Kaikki viedään.

----------


## erkkk



----------


## pekoni

McKvaakku meinaa jatkaa  :Irvistys:

----------


## Poursuivant

Onko kysymyksiä UCIn osallisuudesta tähän caseen esitetty vai vältteleekö McQ ajamasta itseään ja Heinia satimeen, tms?

Olisi makeaa, jos LA joku päivä todistaisi UCIn osallisuudesta tähän d-vyyhtiin.

----------


## VesaP

> Hitto. Ei pääse kuuntelemaan töiden vuoksi - ei tälle löytysi live-kommentointi -ketjua jostain



Löytyy toki:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2012...onference-live

----------


## ussaf

Jos nyt jotain, niin Kvaakku kuulostaisi sanamuotojen tasolla korostavan / tekevän eroa hänen ja Heinin hallinnon välillä. Silti vielä "paljon tekemistä".

----------


## asb

> Päätös pitää. Kaikki viedään.



Sanoiko, että kaikki viedään, vai TdF-voitot vain? Tulin striimiin myöhässä ja kuulin kysyjän haluavan tietää mitä tapahtuu voittorahoille ja mm-tittelille.

Edit: Guardianin mukaan McQ puhui näköjään vain seitsemästä tittelistä. Selkeästi haluaa välttää aihetta.

----------


## Rommeli

Nyt sitten uhrattiin Lance ja sikariporras senkun porskuttaa? Toivonpa myös että Lance puhuisi suunsa puhtaaksi jossain vaiheessa.

----------


## asb

> Nyt sitten uhrattiin Lance ja sikariporras senkun porskuttaa? Toivonpa myös että Lance puhuisi suunsa puhtaaksi jossain vaiheessa.



Lancehan on valehdellut vuosikausia. Miksi me uskottaisiin häntä nyt?

----------


## Timi

> Nyt sitten uhrattiin Lance ja sikariporras senkun porskuttaa? Toivonpa myös että Lance puhuisi suunsa puhtaaksi jossain vaiheessa.



Tätä mietin itsekin. Kun tarpeeksi Pat "haukkuu" Lancea niin jossain vaiheessa Lance ärähtää takaisin ja luulen, että tää koko skeida menee ylimmälle tasolle asti UCI:ssa.

----------


## Rommeli

> Lancehan on valehdellut vuosikausia. Miksi me uskottaisiin häntä nyt?



No uskothan sinä ilmeisesti noita muitakin vuosikausia valehdelleita? Miksi uskot heitä nyt?

Edit. Puhtaaksi koko paska vaan, kun kerran kaivelu aloitettiin.

Edit 2. Yhden kaverin harteille lyödään nyt aivan liikaa painoa...

----------


## asb

> No uskothan sinä ilmeisesti noita muitakin vuosikausia valehdelleita? Miksi uskot heitä nyt?



Sarkasmi on vaikea laji.  :Hymy:

----------


## Rommeli

> Sarkasmi on vaikea laji.



Näinhän se menee. Varsinkin kirjoitettuna erittäin hankala tunnistaa, jollei käytetä merkitseviä hymiöitä.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Eipä tullut paljon uutta Pat:iltä. Lanken uhraaminen nyt oli ehdoton pakko ja vähintä mitä voivat tehdä. Perjantain kokous sen sijaan saattaa hyvin johtaa joihinkin muutoksiin.

----------


## ussaf

Aika helpolla päästää journotkin Patin. Floydin ja Kimmagen keissit ei liity mitenkään douppiin, vaan ovat hlökohtaisten mustamaalaamisten oikomista. Sailin' on.

Esim. sitä pikkujuttua vois kysyä, miksi USADA:n keissiä koitettiin painaa alas.

----------


## J T K

McQuaid: "ei ole näyttöä 100 000$ lahjoituksen ja Armstrongin näytteen häivyttämisen suhteen."
Armstrong: "en ole koskaan jäänyt kiinni dopingtestissä"
...

Ei myönnä Kvaakku sitä, että tuossa kohtaa jo kojahti tuulettimeen ja pahasti. Hohhoijaa.

----------


## kolistelija

Nyt grillataan... *savuhymiö*

----------


## J T K

No sen nyt voi ainakin sanoa, että USADAN:n Travis Tygart apuvoimineen teki sellaisen työn, että ei UCI:kaan enää voinut luistella väistämättömästä. Toivotaan nyt kuitenkin, että asia ei jää Armstrongin bännäämiseen, vaan oikeasti tulevissa UCI:n ja tiimien + kisajärjestäjien tapaamisissa alkaa syntyä muutosta nykyiseen.

----------


## vetooo

Huvittavaa seurattavaa UCI:n tiedotustilaisuus. Kv. liitto ylitti riman niin matalalta kuin se vaan pystyi ylittämään eli LA:n elinikäinen kilpailukielto sinetöitiin ja USADA:n todistajia arvostettiin. Siinäpä kaikki oli.

----------


## EsaJ

Pitäiskö ammattimainen urheilu kieltää (sponsorimainokset kielletään varusteista yms, palkintona nimellinen summa, voittajalle kiertopalkinto), eli pääelanto tulisi palkkatyöstä, ei urheilusta? Menestyminen ei heilauttaisi tulotasoa. Vähentäisikö se doupinkia? 

Jotain mullistavaa täytyy keksiä, jotta loppuu toi kiellettyjen aineiden tunkeminen kroppaan. Tosin urheilijathan ne itse tässä kusevat kintuillensa, kun rupee väki vähenemään katsomoiden lehtereiltä ja sponsorit kaikkoamaan.

Ihme siis saa tapahtua, että alan katsomaan yhtään Touria.

----------


## erkkk

> Pitäiskö ammattimainen urheilu kieltää (sponsorimainokset kielletään varusteista yms, palkintona nimellinen summa, voittajalle kiertopalkinto), eli pääelanto tulisi palkkatyöstä, ei urheilusta? Menestyminen ei heilauttaisi tulotasoa. Vähentäisikö se doupinkia?



DDR:ssä harrastivat tuota amatööriurheilua ns tosissaan. Jos raha on motivaattori dopingille, niin suurimmat dopingongelmat on varmaankin lajeissa joissa liikkuu eniten rahaa? Raakaa fysiikkaa vaativissa lajeissa, joissa ei liiku rahaa nimeksikään, kuten esim voiman/painonnostossa ei ole minkään sortin d-vitamiiniongelmaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## EsaJ

> DDR:ssä harrastivat tuota amatööriurheilua ns tosissaan. Jos raha on motivaattori dopingille, niin suurimmat dopingongelmat on varmaankin lajeissa joissa liikkuu eniten rahaa? Raakaa fysiikkaa vaativissa lajeissa, joissa ei liiku rahaa nimeksikään, kuten esim voiman/painonnostossa ei ole minkään sortin d-vitamiiniongelmaa



No niinhän se on  :Vink: . Jos ei elinikäinen kilpailukielto pelota, pitää keksiä järeämpiä rangaistuksia ja käyttää PohjoisKorean "käräytä naapuris metodia". Houkuttimena voisi käyttää " Käräytä kilpakumppanisi, saat 100 000€", toki pätevin perustein.


Kunnes toisin todistetaan, minun silmissäni kaikki kansainvälisesti menestyneet käyttää....

----------


## vakevves

> No niinhän se on . Jos ei elinikäinen kilpailukielto pelota, pitää keksiä järeämpiä rangaistuksia. Kunnes toisin todistetaan, minun silmissäni kaikki kansainvälisesti menestyneet käyttää....



Kovillakaan rangaistuksilla ei ole merkitystä, jos kiinnijäämisriski on olematon. Tämän varaan Lance ja monet muut menestyneet ovat voineet luottaa.

----------


## jarit

Suuremmat rangaistukset = suuremmat lahjukset välttyä niiltä. Mikä muuttuu nykyiseen ?

----------


## Vandit

Otetaas tähän väliin lista pyöräilijöistä joilla on eniten Tour de France- voittoja...
(onko tuossa muuten jokin syy miksi kärkinelikko ei ole jaetulla ykkössijalla vai meneekö Wikipedian epävirallisuuden piikkiin?)

1
Jacques Anquetil
 FRA
*5*
1957, 1961, 1962, 1963, 1964

2
Bernard Hinault
 FRA
*5*
1978, 1979, 1981, 1982, 1985

3
Miguel Indurain
 ESP
*5*
1991, 1992, 1993, 1994, 1995

4
Eddy Merckx
 BEL
*5*
1969, 1970, 1971, 1972, 1974

5
Louison Bobet
 FRA
*3*
1953, 1954, 1955

6
Greg LeMond
 USA
*3*
1986, 1989, 1990

7
Philippe Thys
 BEL
*3*
1913, 1914, 1920



...ja pieni kirjallisuuskatsaus:



Nähtäväksi jää, nouseeko Jan Ullrich perjantaina nelinkertaiseksi TdF- voittajaksi. Kukaan muu pyöräilijä ei ole onnistunut voittamaan kolmea ympäriajoa päivässä, joten tämä tekisi Ullrichista lajin legendan  :Hymy:

----------


## vetooo

> Otetaas tähän väliin lista pyöräilijöistä joilla on eniten Tour de France- voittoja...
> (onko tuossa muuten jokin syy miksi kärkinelikko ei ole jaetulla ykkössijalla vai meneekö Wikipedian epävirallisuuden piikkiin?)
> 
> Nähtäväksi jää, nouseeko Jan Ullrich perjantaina nelinkertaiseksi TdF- voittajaksi. Kukaan muu pyöräilijä ei ole onnistunut voittamaan kolmea ympäriajoa päivässä, joten tämä tekisi Ullrichista lajin legendan



Aakkosjärjetys.

Tourin 1999-2005 voittosarkkeet jätetään tyhjiksi, vaikka Ullrich oli todennäköisesti puhdas 2000-2001 (siis oikeasti).

----------


## Jman

Meinaatko oikeesti että Ulle on vedelly luomuna? :O

Tourin johtaja haluaa jättää tyhjäksi nuo Läänssin voittosijat, mikä olisikin oikein koska puhdasta voittajaa on aika mahdotonta löytää noille kisoille. Pistää vaan mietityttämään, että mihin menee sitten (mahdollisesti)Armstrongin palauttamat voittorahat?

----------


## Vandit

> Tourin 1999-2005 voittosarkkeet jätetään tyhjiksi, vaikka Ullrich oli todennäköisesti puhdas 2000-2001 (siis oikeasti).



1998 ei-puhdas, 2000 puhdas, 2001 puhdas, 2003 ei-puhdas? Täh?  :Leveä hymy: 
edit: jaa 98 olikin Pantani ns. voittaja...

----------


## EsaJ

Oisko toimiva, että esim jos yksikin kärähtää tulevassa Tourissa, Touri lopetetaan 2 vuodeksi. Luulisi sisäpiirin pitävän toisistaan huolta, että kaikki pysyy puhtaana.... Tulon menetys liian monelle. Sama sääntö pätisi kaikkiin kansainvälisiin kisoihin.

----------


## Jman

> 1998 ei-puhdas, 2000 puhdas, 2001 puhdas, 2003 ei-puhdas? Täh?



Aikalailla vissiin noin. Case Festinan jälkeen Team Telekom ei käyttänyt pariin vuoteen, kunnes ei ollut paljon vaihtoehtoja jos aikoi kilpailla Postalia vastaan. Ne kun kuitenkin käytti ja eivät olleet jäämässä kiinni. 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2012...ullrich-doping

----------


## Kal Pedal

Siellä kukaan voittaja ole ollut puhdas, ehkä koskaan. Jos joku viime vuosikymmeninä niin LeMond. Ehkä.

----------


## Leopejo

Veljeni työkaveri on, tai siis oli, ammattipyöräilijän vaimo. Näköjään molemmat, pyöräilijä ja ex, olivat viranomaisten puheilla. Kiinnostavia faktoja pyöräilijän todistajanlausunnosta:

1) tämä pyöräilijä ryhtyi ammattilaiseksi 2003, eikä silloin mitään dopingia
2) tämä pyöräilijä, nähtyään kilpakumppanien huimat kehitykset, kääntyi Dr. Ferrarin puoleen joulukuussa 2005. Ferrari ei aluksi halunnut häntä asiakkaakseen, kun ei uskonut hänen kykyihinsä, tai paremmin palkkaansa
3) Ferrari lopulta otti hänet asiakkaakseen, pyytäen 10 000 euroa/vuosi. Ammattilaisen palkka oli silloin 50 000 dollaria. Dopingista EI puhuttu. Eli tuo summa vain treeniohjelmaan. Ferrarilla oli, pyöräilijän sanojen mukaan, painon ja kehon rasvaprosentin pakkomielle (tulee Hamiltonin kirja mieleen). 10 000 euroa maksettiin aina käteisenä ilman kuitteja.
4) Ferrarille hyvin tärkeitä ovat vuoristoleirit, mm. Teidellä tai kesäisin Livignossa. Viimeisen paikkakunnan ollessa kyseessä, Ferrari pysyy rajan toisella puolella, St.Moritzissa, ja pyöräilijät ylittävät rajan mennääkseen hänen vastaanotolle. Ferrari ei ikinä vastaanottanut kahta pyöräilijää samaan aikaan. Mutta testit maantiellä (mäkeä ylös) olivat joskus yhteisiä. Yleensä poika Stefano valmensi amatöörejä, tytär Sara toimi hierojana
5) Pyöräilijä, jonka kanssa Ferrarilla oli läheisin suhde, oli Vinokurov
6) Vasta 2007 Ferrari kirjoitti pyöräilijämme harjoitusohjelmaan kirjaimen "E", kysymykseen vastaten, että kyllä, kyseessä EPO, ja kysyen pystyykö pyöräilijä saamaan käsiiksi sitä. Ferrari ei itse tarjonnut EPOa. Pyöräilijä vastasi myönteisesti, sillä hänen oli helppo löytää EPOa kotimaassaan, bodaajien ravintolisäkaupoista.
7) Pyörälijä käytti epoa 2008 saakka, kunnes jäi kiinni yllätystestissä - ainoa tapa jäädä kiinni, sillä Ferrarin E:t olivat aina kaukana kilpailupäivistä.

Kiinnostavaa mielestäni mm. se, että tämä pyöräilijä oli ehkä 4 vuotta ammattilaisena - ja sitä ennen juniorina ja U-23 - ilman dopingia, ainakin omien sanojensa mukaan. Ja myös se, että vielä niinkin myöhään kuin 2007 Ferrari kehotti tätä keskinvertaisempaa pyöräilijää käyttämään EPOa, kun taas kärkinimet olivat jo muutama vuosi ennen siirtyneet verensiirtoon yms.

----------


## J T K

Twitterspherestä, nämä espanjan kaverit eivät yllätä ketään..

"If Armstrong hasn't tested positive there is no reason to sanction him" Samuel Sanchez on Spanish TV

----------


## vetooo

> Meinaatko oikeesti että Ulle on vedelly luomuna? :O



Tähän on useita eri lähteitä.





> Vaughters suggested that, according to Kevin Livingston, who rode for Telekom in 2001, that “after 2000″ Ullrich never rode with a haematocrit count of “over 42%” – conceivably his natural level.



Doping and climbing  le grimpeur





> "Did we have a choice? After the Festina scandal in 1998, we had stopped everything at (team) Telekom. No substances, no preparation, nothing!" Rudy Pevenage, who was implicated in the Operacion Puerto blood-doping scandal that broke in 2006, told French sports daily L'Equipe.
> 
> "We worked like this until 2001, believing that our rivals were doing the same. But Armstrong and U.S. Postal made us wonder. We were seeing that nothing was true with them. We were seeing that Armstrong had become superhuman," the Belgian added.



Lance Armstrongs Success Pushed Jan Ullrich to Resume Doping 

Ullrichin keskitehot Tourin 2001 ratkaisunousuissa jäivät alle 6,0 W/kg:n.

----------


## erkkk

Rangaistusten koventaminen ei D-ongelmaan paljoa auta. Noita kuolemaa uhkaavia D-viitamiinilotrauksia on tässäkin lajissa ollut kymmenittäin. Osa on kuollut, osa selvinnyt säikähdyksellä ja jatkanut satsittelua näin esimerkinomaisesti vaikkapa syövästä huolimatta. Jos yksilö on valmis kuolemaan menestyksen eteen, niin millä ihmeen rangaistuksella sitä oikein uhkaa?

----------


## kolistelija

> Rangaistusten koventaminen ei D-ongelmaan paljoa auta. Noita kuolemaa uhkaavia D-viitamiinilotrauksia on tässäkin lajissa ollut kymmenittäin. Osa on kuollut, osa selvinnyt säikähdyksellä ja jatkanut satsittelua näin esimerkinomaisesti vaikkapa syövästä huolimatta. Jos yksilö on valmis kuolemaan menestyksen eteen, niin millä ihmeen rangaistuksella sitä oikein uhkaa?



Niinhän sen voisi ajatella että mitä pienempi kiinnijäämisen riski, sitä suurempi rangaistus tarvitaan. Pienikin rangaistus riittäisi jos teosta joutuisi suurella varmuudella vastuuseen. Mikä menestystä janoavan urheilijan pysäyttää ellei menestymisen mahdollisuuksien poistaminen (tietenkin sillä oletuksella että siitä voi jäädä kiinni)?

----------


## MV

> Rangaistusten koventaminen ei D-ongelmaan paljoa auta. Noita kuolemaa uhkaavia D-viitamiinilotrauksia on tässäkin lajissa ollut kymmenittäin. Osa on kuollut, osa selvinnyt säikähdyksellä ja jatkanut satsittelua näin esimerkinomaisesti vaikkapa syövästä huolimatta. Jos yksilö on valmis kuolemaan menestyksen eteen, niin millä ihmeen rangaistuksella sitä oikein uhkaa?



Rangaistukset pitää saada ylemmälle tasolle. Tallit, niiden johto ja toimitsijat. Kuskeja löytyy aina sen verran että kisat saadaan pidettyä, joten yksittäiset käryt eivät lajin toimintatapoihin juuri vaikuta. Samoin kisajärjestäjiä voisi vähän kurmottaa kanssa.

----------


## Rommeli

Jokseenkin kornia, että yhdeltä kaverilta viedään kerralla seitsemän Touria ja samalla kaikkien aikojen voittotilaston kärjessä komeilee vakuuttava otos muita d-miehiä (ranskiksista en toki ole varma, mutta aika varma kuitenkin...). Toivoa vaan sopii, ettei sinne listalle nyt sentään mennä tunkemaan yhtä kovan luokan d-miestä lisää.

Tuo Ullen kuvitteminen puhtaaksi yksittäisellä Tourilla on kyllä melkoista paskaa.

Yhtä kaikki, paras mies vuosien 1999-2005 Toureilla oli ja on edelleen Lance Armstrong. Eiköhän tuo olisi ihan samalla tavalla voittanut, jos jokainen jamppa olisi ollut lähtöviivalla luomuna. Loppuajat olisivat vaan olleet jotakin aivan muuta.

----------


## erkkk

> Yhtä kaikki, paras mies vuosien 1999-2005 Toureilla oli ja on edelleen Lance Armstrong. Eiköhän tuo olisi ihan samalla tavalla voittanut, jos jokainen jamppa olisi ollut lähtöviivalla luomuna. Loppuajat olisivat vaan olleet jotakin aivan muuta.



VO2max 84ml/kg/min tarkoittaa sitä että syöpämies olisi teurastettu vuorilla. Norjassa on tällä hetkellä tuloillaan juniori joka puhaltaa 97,5milliä, voitti juuri junnujen aika-ajon MM-kullan. EPO-lance olisi varmaan päässyt about tuohon.

----------


## sahara

> Yhtä kaikki, paras mies vuosien 1999-2005 Toureilla oli ja on edelleen Lance Armstrong.



Tasan näin on asia. Lance voitti 7 kertaa Tour de Francen, ajamalla. 





> Eiköhän tuo olisi ihan samalla tavalla voittanut, jos jokainen jamppa olisi ollut lähtöviivalla luomuna.



Ei olisi voittanut kertaakaan. Lance oli D-valmistautumisessaan omaa luokkaansa ja hänen elimistönsä näytti ottavan vastaan erityisen hyvin D-vitamiinia ja muita kiellettyjä menetelmiä.

----------


## rjrm

Tämä on hieno ketju. Välillä tulee uutta tietoa. Sitten voidaan kaikkin yhdessä lausua jo aiemmin lausutut asiat uudelleen  :Hymy:

----------


## kukavaa

> ...voittotilaston kärjessä komeilee vakuuttava otos muita d-miehiä (ranskiksista en toki ole varma, mutta aika varma kuitenkin...). ...



varmistusta, anquetil@wikipedia:

Anquetil took a forthright and controversial stand on the use of  performance-enhancing drugs. He never hid that he took drugs and in a  debate with a government minister on French television said only a fool  would imagine it was possible to ride Bordeaux–Paris on just water.

"Leave me in peace; everybody takes dope."

vaikka onkin puolen vuosisadan takaista meininkiä täsmännee tänäkin päivänä.
kypärättömyys ja doping takaisin?

----------


## Rommeli

> VO2max 84ml/kg/min tarkoittaa sitä että syöpämies olisi teurastettu vuorilla. Norjassa on tällä hetkellä tuloillaan juniori joka puhaltaa 97,5milliä, voitti juuri junnujen aika-ajon MM-kullan. EPO-lance olisi varmaan päässyt about tuohon.



Kuka sen sitten olisi teurastanut tuolloin, kunneivät muut satsittajat päässeet lähellekään? Onko tuo superjunnu nyt sitten taatusti puhdas? Norjasta on aiemminkin tullut useita erittäin kovan hapenottokyvyn urheilijoita ja yhteistä näille on hyvinkin todennäköinen epotus.

Entä Lancen ennen EPO-aikoja vaikkapa triathlonissa? Monelle tuntuu olevan ylivoimaista myöntää, että Armstrong on ihan aikuisten oikeasti superlahjakas urheilija...

Edit. Ja viimeistään tästä päivästä alkoi sitten eri instanssien jeesustelu. UCI, ASO ja muutamat sponsorit ovat avanneet pelin USADAsta nyt puhumattakaan. Tuskinpa hommat ihan tähänkään jäävät. Eivätköhän nuokin vielä tule kaikki näpeilleen saamaan...

----------


## vetooo

> Tuo Ullen kuvitteminen puhtaaksi yksittäisellä  Tourilla on kyllä melkoista paskaa.



Tähän olisi kiva saada jotain  faktaa. Itse esitin omat argumenttini tuossa ylempänä.

Ullrich ei ollut kertaakaan paremmassa fyysisessä kunnossa kuin Tourissa 2001.

 



Ulle douppasi eittämättä Telekomin alkuvuosinaan 1996-1998. Tämän on vahvistanut d'Hondt. Arcalis @ Tour 1997 - lähes 500 wattia.

Satsitus jatkui vasta 2003, jolloin Fuentes astui kuvioihin. Tämän on vahvistanut Pevenage.

----------


## Rommeli

> Ullrich ei ollut kertaakaan paremmassa fyysisessä kunnossa kuin Tourissa 2001.



 Meinaat siis, että tuo jamppa pääsi luomuttelemalla parempaan kuntoon kuin satsittamalla? Mielenkiintoinen ajatus toki, mutten osta sitä vaikka maksettaisiin. Loistava pyöräilijä toki, mutta miten hitossa hän olisi luomuna pysynyt lähes kärjen vauhdissa jättäen likaisen pääjoukon taakseen?

----------


## Kal Pedal

Joo ei, tuota en osta minäkään.

----------


## Höysö

Luuletko vetoo, että ammattilaiseksi, saatikka sitten tour voittoihin voisi päästä puhtaana? Sikäli kun olen ymmärtänyt, niin et ole ole itse ajanut ikinä pyörällä? Lasket vaan jotain watteja ja luulet, että jonkin watin pystyy ajamaan puhtaana?
Suosittelen, että alat itse vähän ajelemaan ja lopetat noiden wattien palvomisen.

----------


## vetooo

> Meinaat siis, että tuo jamppa pääsi luomuttelemalla parempaan kuntoon kuin satsittamalla? Mielenkiintoinen ajatus toki, mutten osta sitä vaikka maksettaisiin. Loistava pyöräilijä toki, mutta miten hitossa hän olisi luomuna pysynyt lähes kärjen vauhdissa jättäen likaisen pääjoukon taakseen?



Tarkoitan fyysisellä kunnolla fyysistä olemusta - myönnän, epäselvästi sanottu. D'Hondtin mukaan Ullrich olisi voittanut 10 Touria putkeen, mikäli pääjoukko _olisi_ ajanut puhtaana ja Ullea olisi kiinnostanut fyysinen harjoittelu samalla tavalla kuin 1997 (olkoonkin, että satsitti urakalla) ja 2001.

Tour 2001: Ullrichin tuottama keskiteho Alpe d'Huezin, Chamroussen, Bonascren, Saint Lary Soulanin ja Luz Ardidenin maalinousuissa 5,98 W/kg. Vuonna 1997 lukemat olivat yli 10 % suuremmat.

Sahara osaa varmaan tuoda oman näkemyksensä tähän asiaan. Kunnioitan toki muidenkin mielipiteitä, enkä väitä oman kantani esittävän absoluuttista totuutta.  :Hymy:

----------


## vetooo

> Luuletko vetoo, että ammattilaiseksi, saatikka  sitten tour voittoihin voisi päästä puhtaana? Sikäli kun olen  ymmärtänyt, niin et ole ole itse ajanut ikinä pyörällä? Lasket vaan  jotain watteja ja luulet, että jonkin watin pystyy ajamaan puhtaana?
> Suosittelen, että alat itse vähän ajelemaan ja lopetat noiden wattien palvomisen.



Nykyisin helpompaa, aikoinaan vaikeampaa.

En ole ajanut kilpatasolla. Watit sattuvat olemaan paras tapa verrata eri aikakausien suorituksia. Se ei ole minulta pois, että olen laskenut noususuorituksia. Niistä ovat olleet kiinnostuneita hieman korkeammat laji-ihmiset heitä tarkemmin erittelemättä. Pitäisi kai ajaa enemmän ja lopettaa wattien palvominen.  :Hymy:

----------


## Lasol

Näyttäähän tuo Ulle kovinkin sutjakalta noissa 2001 kuvissa, mutta luomu? Ei. Voi olla että varovaisempia oltiin (kuin ennen festiinaa tai/ja kuin Lance). Vitamiinit kuitenkin käytössä aivan varmasti (IMO).

Lancen lahjakkuudesta ja siitä olisiko voittanut jos kaikki olis ollu luomuna: Kaikki ammattilaispyöräilijät (ja urheilijat) ovat fyysisiltä ominaisuuksiltaan erittäin lahjakkaita, ei sinne asti muuten pääse. Lance oli ennen säkkisyöpää ihan kädetön ylämäissä. Uskoisin ettei yksi syöpä tee tasamaan jyhkijästä mäkikaurista. Lancen watt/kg ei riitä luomuna edes top10. Lance (taustajoukkojensa kera) oli yhdessä asiassa ylivoimaisen hyvä; (urheilussa) kiellettyjen aineiden käytöstä jäämättä kiinni. Vasta nyt jäi, aika hyvä järjestelmä Lancella väittäisin. Sitä en tiedä (eikä moni muukaan, ehkä Schumi) ottiko Lancen kroppa erityisen hyvin d-vitamiineja vastaan. Kuitenkin luulisin että US Postalin järjestelmä d-aineiden osalta oli ylivoimaista ajallaan, tehden Lancesta fyysisesti parhaan.

Edit: Niin ja Vetoo muista se, että Ulle oppi jujut mr. 60%:lta  :Vink:  Mr antiluomu itseteossa!

----------


## skiman

> Näyttäähän tuo Ulle kovinkin sutjakalta noissa 2001 kuvissa, mutta luomu? Ei. Voi olla että varovaisempia oltiin (kuin ennen festiinaa tai/ja kuin Lance). Vitamiinit kuitenkin käytössä aivan varmasti (IMO).
> 
> Lancen lahjakkuudesta ja siitä olisiko voittanut jos kaikki olis ollu luomuna: Kaikki ammattilaispyöräilijät (ja urheilijat) ovat fyysisiltä ominaisuuksiltaan erittäin lahjakkaita, ei sinne asti muuten pääse. Lance oli ennen säkkisyöpää ihan kädetön ylämäissä. Uskoisin ettei yksi syöpä tee tasamaan jyhkijästä mäkikaurista. Lancen watt/kg ei riitä luomuna edes top10. Lance (taustajoukkojensa kera) oli yhdessä asiassa ylivoimaisen hyvä; (urheilussa) kiellettyjen aineiden käytöstä jäämättä kiinni. Vasta nyt jäi, aika hyvä järjestelmä Lancella väittäisin. Sitä en tiedä (eikä moni muukaan, ehkä Schumi) ottiko Lancen kroppa erityisen hyvin d-vitamiineja vastaan. Kuitenkin luulisin että US Postalin järjestelmä d-aineiden osalta oli ylivoimaista ajallaan, tehden Lancesta fyysisesti parhaan.
> 
> Edit: Niin ja Vetoo muista se, että Ulle oppi jujut mr. 60%:lta  Mr antiluomu itseteossa!



Jonkin verran kestävyys urheilusta ymmärtävänä tähän on helppo yhtyä. Nyt käytettävissä olevan tiedon perusteella US postalin d-ohjelma on hyvin ammattimaista ja tarkasti toteutettua aikanaan. Toki muutkin ovat varmasti käyttäneet d-vitamiineja tuohon aikaa ja todennäköisesti samoja menetelmiä, mutta vajavaisemalla tiedolla ja ehkei ihan kaikkia niitä menetelmiä mitä US postal -> amatöörien puuhastelua vs. ammattimainen tarkasti johdettu toiminta.

----------


## plr

> Watit sattuvat olemaan paras tapa verrata eri aikakausien suorituksia.



Nämä nousuwatit ovat hyvin kiinnostavaa luettavaa myös tällaiselle peruskuntoilijalle. Kun itse pääsee alle 1000 nousumetriä tunnissa, niin saa hyvän käsityksen siitä mikä ero on tavallisella harrastajalla ja oikealla pyöräilijällä. Mukavaa, että vetooo jaksaa laskea näitä tietoja, koska ne antavat juuri kuten sanottu mahdollisuuden vertailla pyöräilijöitä vaikkei olla ajamassa samassa kisassa. Kiitos vetooo!

----------


## Fuuga

Vängätkää te Lancen paremmuudesta, tehoista ja kädettömyydestä. Minä jään mielenkiinnolla odottamaan Mr. Armstrongin reagointia. Luulisi tuon nyt vähän hetkauttavan kuitenkin.

----------


## Rommeli

> Lance oli ennen säkkisyöpää ihan kädetön ylämäissä. Uskoisin ettei yksi syöpä tee tasamaan jyhkijästä mäkikaurista. Lancen watt/kg ei riitä luomuna edes top10.



Syöpä vei luonnollisesti mukanaan myös massaa aika rutkasti. En nyt muista miten monesta kilosta puhutaan, mutta tuo selittää kyllä osaltaan asiaa.

Edit. Ei myöskään minulla ole mitään noita vetoon wattilaskelmia vastaan, vaan päinvastoin ovat todella mielenkiintoista luettavaa. En silti ihan vaan niiden perusteella lähtisi päättelemään kuka satsittaa ja kuka ei.

----------


## jannevaro

Mulle ainakin tulee kipeänä ollessa lisäkiloja, eikä noi lihaksetkaan oikein vahvistu... Ehkä mun watit/kg sit syövän myötä paranisi, kun pienemmät taudit ei sitä saa aikaan...

----------


## pulmark

> Vängätkää te Lancen paremmuudesta, tehoista ja kädettömyydestä. Minä jään mielenkiinnolla odottamaan Mr. Armstrongin reagointia. Luulisi tuon nyt vähän hetkauttavan kuitenkin.



Mie kanssa odottelen mielenkiinnolla mitä jatkossa seuraa. UCI toimi kumileimasimena USADA päätökselle jättäen kuitenkin asianosaisille (Lance, WADA) vastuun asian viemisessä oikeusteitse CAS eteenpäin. Tänään USADA Tygart pottuilee omassa vastineessaan UCI:lle ja vaatii "puolueettoman totuuskomission" perustamista.

Lancelta kaikkosi kaikki neljä isointa sponsoria, kun Oakleykin otti tänään etäisyyttä. SCA vakuutusyhtiö päätti alkaa karhuamaan Lance:lle maksettuja palkkiomiljoonia takaisin. Rahaa palaa, pitäneekö mennä jo LiveStrongin kassalle vai riittääkö kiinteistöjen myyminen.

Lisäksi Bruyneelin tapaus on tällä hetkellä ainakin etenemässä välimiesoikeuteen ja miten sitten etenee Ferrarin tapaus Italiassa. Tapahtumia siis riittää jatkossakin.

----------


## sahara

> D'Hondtin mukaan Ullrich olisi voittanut 10 Touria putkeen, mikäli pääjoukko _olisi_ ajanut puhtaana ja Ullea olisi kiinnostanut fyysinen harjoittelu samalla tavalla kuin 1997 (olkoonkin, että satsitti urakalla) ja 2001.



Ullen lahjakkuus kai tunnustetaan melko lailla faktana ammattipiireissä. Tuskin kuitenkaan 10 Touria _putkeen._ Lancen 7 voittoa putkeen on sekin todella onnellisten tähtien alla aikaansaatu suoritus. On kuitenkin todella harvinaista, että jokin pyöräilijä esimerkiksi välttyy vuodesta toiseen vakavilta kaatumisilta.





> Tour 2001: Ullrichin tuottama keskiteho Alpe d'Huezin, Chamroussen, Bonascren, Saint Lary Soulanin ja Luz Ardidenin maalinousuissa 5,98 W/kg. Vuonna 1997 lukemat olivat yli 10 % suuremmat.



Vetooon laskentadata kertoo aika selvästi omaa kieltään. Mikäli joku osaa selittää asian jollain muulla tavalla kuin soosien käytöllä/vähemmällä käytöllä/käyttämättömyydellä, niin kiinnostaa kovasti. 





> Sahara osaa varmaan tuoda oman näkemyksensä tähän asiaan.



En pidä Ullen pan y agua linjaa _Tourin 2001 aikana_ lainkaan mahdottomana. Nyt on kyse kuitenkin yhdestä kaikkien aikojen lahjakkaimmista pyöräilijöistä. Lanceen verrattuna Ulle oli kuitenkin täysi vastaantulija. Siis huolimatta siitä, ettei Lancen tarvinnut tälläkään Tourilla laittaa kaikkea likoon (Hamiltonin kirjassa muutama hyvä pätkä Lancen ylivoimaisista esityksistä, jotka tulivat puoliksi vihellellen). Ulle antoi aina kaikkensa, vai oliko jonkun mielestä mask of pain vain feikkausta? :Leveä hymy:  

Ja mikäli Ullen hematokriitti todella pyöri tuolloin jossain 40 lukemissa, niin se antaa varsin pitkälle ymmärtää ainakin EPO:n puuttuneen keinovalikoimasta.

Ehkä Der Jan jossain vaiheessa tekee Hamiltonit ja kertoo sen miten asiat olivat?

----------


## J T K

En ole kyllä kovin vakuuttunut siitä, että Armstrongia hetkauttaa mikään. Sosiopaatti se on.

Tuossa analyysiä päivän puheista ja minkälaista kaikupohjaa ne saivat:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/blog...sada-armstrong

----------


## Eros

eli lancelta voitot pois, takautuvasti 10v myöhässä näytteet positiivisia?

ymmärtääkseni on nämä rajat jotka kerrotaan ja sitten saadaan "doupata" itseään näiden rajojen puitteissa. paskapuhetta kaikki. itselle voittaja nyt ja aina.

----------


## Eros

siis näin sen kuuluisi olla: on kisa, on säännöt, kilpailijat testataan ja jos näytteet ovat puhtaita niin peli on selvä! aivan älytöntä paskaa tälläinen.

----------


## J T K

Miten se on paskaa, että on lukuisia todistajalausuntoja eräästä valovoimaisimmasta pyöräiljästä, joka ei pelkästään itse vetänyt mömmöjä vaan pakotti muutkin niin tekemään, omien etujensä tähden? Välitti, uhkaili, painosti...älytöntä paskaa tosiaan.

----------


## rjrm

Joo, epäilenpä, että "Eros" ei ole paljonkaan viitsinyt perehtyä julkaistuihin dokumentteihin. Dopingrikkeistä on selviä näyttöjä.
Minusta se vaimoväen uhkaileminen oli kyllä kaiken huippu.

----------


## Eros

> Joo, epäilenpä, että "Eros" ei ole paljonkaan viitsinyt perehtyä julkaistuihin dokumentteihin. Dopingrikkeistä on selviä näyttöjä.
> Minusta se vaimoväen uhkaileminen oli kyllä kaiken huippu.



anteeksi mitä, ja kenen vaimot ja koska? juu totta on että en ole jokaista dokumenttiä, saati edes uutista ehtinyt aiheen tiimoilta lukea kun ei ehdi 24/7 ruudun ääressä juuri tätä asiaa seuraamaan.

JTK: pakotti, aseella varmaan?

----------


## Eros

"Epo näkyy virtsatestissä 3 viikkoa. Lance on testattu 20 vuoden aikana 500 kertaa, eli keskimäärin 2 viikon välein. Mikäli testit on tehty kunnolla, olisi EPO-dopatun matemaattisesti mahdotonta välttää kiinnijäämistä Miten USADAn raportti tämän selittää? Vastaus: ei mitenkään. Se ei käsittele mitenkään Lancen testaushistoriaa."

kommentit?

----------


## pekoni

> "Epo näkyy virtsatestissä 3 viikkoa. Lance on testattu 20 vuoden aikana 500 kertaa, eli keskimäärin 2 viikon välein. Mikäli testit on tehty kunnolla, olisi EPO-dopatun matemaattisesti mahdotonta välttää kiinnijäämistä Miten USADAn raportti tämän selittää? Vastaus: ei mitenkään. Se ei käsittele mitenkään Lancen testaushistoriaa."
> 
> kommentit?



Viimeksi tänään kerrottiin että LAn hehkuttama "testatuin urheilija ever ja yli 500 kertaa" olivat paskaa,  niin kuin moni muukin hänen väite. Lähde: UCI:n tiedotustilaisuus

ps. lueppa läpi muutama Velonewsin juttu esim. viimeiseltä kahdelta viikolta, niin et vedä mattoa ihan kokonaan altasi.

----------


## MarkoA

Kaikesta huolimatta täytyy muistaa tässä ristiinnaulitsemisen hurmoksessa, että tuolla dokumenteissa tuntuu olevan (en ole lukenut kokonaan) aina yhden ihmisen sana jostain tietystä tilanteesta. Ei ole esim 4 henkeä doupattavana kerrallaan ja kolme kertoo saman tarinan (se yksi siis Lance). Kyllä tässä kaikesta huolimatta mun mielestä haisee monella tavalla. Se on helpompi osoittaa samaa syyllistä porukalla kun on itsekin osasyyllinen. Tuntuu oma syyllisyys pienemmältä kun nostetaan yksi korokkeelle ja tehdään hänestä totaalinen syntipukki. En siis halua puolustella mitenkään LA:n tekemisiä kun en niistä mitään tiedä. Mutta tapa jolla tätä asiaa nyt alettiin puida on kyllä toisaalta aika koominen. Ja jää väkisin sellainen olo, että kun nostetaan se yksi paska pöydälle niin saadaan huomio pois koko ympäröivästä tunkiosta.

Vielä tuosta edellä olleesta VO2 ja Watti keskustelusta. Onneksi urheilussa vaikuttaa niin moni seikka, että pelkillä wateilla ei voita kuten ei myöskään VO2:lla. Siinä pitkän suorituksen aikana on niin paljon muutakin: olosuhteet, tuuri, henkinen kantti (ja tätä ei voi tarpeeksi korostaa) varusteet jne. Muuten ei näitä kisoja kannattais edes käydä.

----------


## Eros

> Viimeksi tänään kerrottiin että LAn hehkuttama "testatuin urheilija ever ja yli 500 kertaa" olivat paskaa,  niin kuin moni muukin hänen väite. Lähde: UCI:n tiedotustilaisuus
> 
> ps. lueppa läpi muutama Velonewsin juttu esim. viimeiseltä kahdelta viikolta, niin et vedä mattoa ihan kokonaan altasi.



ei ole pelkoa maton vetämisestä kun juuri sanoin etten ole lukemassa kaikkea spekulaatiota mitä netissä pyörii ja nettisivujahan riittää. mutta mitä - 7 voittoa, ja JOKAINEN tietää että voittajat testataan viimeisen päälle. jos eivät saaneet kiinni, antaa olla. historiankirjoja ei tästä tulla kirjoittamaan uudestaan, tai okei, EHKÄ TÄSTÄ LÄHTIEN sitten toisella tavalla, mutta tähän asti on jo ehditty painaa sen verran että vaikka natsityyliset roviot palaisivat seuraavat 10 vuotta ei se tuntuisi missään, enkä itsekään välittäisi, tekisin saman kuin lance koska tahansa.

ja jos jollakulla on uskottavaa, hyvää, tiivistettyä suomenkielistä ja mahdollisimman totuudenmukaista uutista aiheista niin tosiaan linkeistä tykkäisin <3

----------


## Eros

Niin, siis se on UCI:n häpeä jos eivät testanneet tarpeeksi. jos kisan parasta ei testata kunnolla, se on UCI:n häpeä ja ehkä se on kädenojennus sitten dopingille. Mutta testit ovat samat kaikille. Jos UCI sanoo että tekivät Lancelle pikatestit ja päästivät miehen vähällä koska on kunnon heppu ja jenkkikin vielä, niin voitte arvata mitä ajattelen ko. kavereista.

----------


## pekoni

> Niin, siis se on UCI:n häpeä jos eivät testanneet tarpeeksi. jos kisan parasta ei testata kunnolla, se on UCI:n häpeä ja ehkä se on kädenojennus sitten dopingille. Mutta testit ovat samat kaikille. Jos UCI sanoo että tekivät Lancelle pikatestit ja päästivät miehen vähällä koska on kunnon heppu ja jenkkikin vielä, niin voitte arvata mitä ajattelen ko. kavereista.



Eiköhän täälläkin ole aikalailla konsensus tuosta UCI:n arvostuksesta. Kättä, jos toista on varmasti ojenneltu D-purkkia kohti. Se, että oliko säännöt/testit/aikataulut dopigin suhteen kaikille samat, on itselleni ainakin auki.

----------


## 90kg

New York Timesin jutussa oli mielenkiintoinen kohta:






> *A Setback*  
> 
>  Nothing came of it.        
>  Without explanation, André Birotte Jr., the United States attorney for the Central District of California, dropped the federal inquiry in February, stunning Tygart and the riders and even the investigators involved in the case.        
>  The riders, who believed they had risked their reputations to confess  their doping to help shed light on their tarnished sport, were  disheartened. Armstrong, who had fought off doping accusations for more  than a decade, had won again, some said.        
>  Tygart asked the federal investigators to share some evidence they had  uncovered outside the grand jury. But the Justice Department would not  comply, he said.        
>  For Tygart, time was running out. The London Olympics were less than  three months away, and some of the former Postal Service riders were  likely candidates for the United States team. He could not let those  riders compete at the London Games if their doping history would soon  become public as part of Armstrong’s case.        
>  On April 30, Tygart wrote a letter to the Department of Justice, asking  for information that he said would “clearly establish that some of the  top American cyclists have been involved with doping, and thus should  not be allowed to participate in the Olympic Games.”        
>  But the Justice Department again left the United States Anti-Doping  Agency hanging. More than two years had gone by since Landis broke the  silence about the Postal Service team, and the agency’s case was  languishing.



Veikkaan että asia ei pääty vielä tähän. Juttu haiskahtaa hieman sille että Lancella oli connectoneita Oikeuministeriöön. Tai jopa ylemmäs.

----------


## petri ok

> "Epo näkyy virtsatestissä 3 viikkoa. Lance on testattu 20 vuoden aikana 500 kertaa, eli keskimäärin 2 viikon välein. Mikäli testit on tehty kunnolla, olisi EPO-dopatun matemaattisesti mahdotonta välttää kiinnijäämistä Miten USADAn raportti tämän selittää? Vastaus: ei mitenkään. Se ei käsittele mitenkään Lancen testaushistoriaa."
> 
> kommentit?



Jos olet yhtään seurannut tätä ketjua muistat varmaan Thomas Frein tunnustuksen omasta EPOn käytöstään. Hänen mukaansa mikroannostus EPOa suoraan suoneen on testattavissa ainoastaan n.12 tuntia. Hänen epäonnekseen hän pisti EPOa suoneensa illalla, unohti juoda riittävästi ja aamulla olivat testaajat ovella. Mutta lue tuo USADAn todistusaineisto ja ihmettele. Vaimojen uhkailusta on myös tässä ketjussa jo montakin kommenttia. Lue ketjua ja kommentoi sitten.

----------


## Eros

> New York Timesin jutussa oli mielenkiintoinen kohta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veikkaan että asia ei pääty vielä tähän. Juttu haiskahtaa hieman sille että Lancella oli connectoneita Oikeuministeriöön. Tai jopa ylemmäs.



no shit 

http://www.armytimes.com/xml/news/20...strong_800.JPG

----------


## Eros

> Vaimojen uhkailusta on myös tässä ketjussa jo montakin kommenttia. Lue ketjua ja kommentoi sitten.



182 sivua...

----------


## Rommeli

> Mulle ainakin tulee kipeänä ollessa lisäkiloja, eikä noi lihaksetkaan oikein vahvistu... Ehkä mun watit/kg sit syövän myötä paranisi, kun pienemmät taudit ei sitä saa aikaan...



Lisääntyykö lihasmassasi kenties paljonkin? Kyllä se keho kutistuu sairastellessa ja varsinkin syöpä hoitoineen lienee hyvinkin tehokas tässä suhteessa. Eli jos se paino vaikka sattuisikin nousemaan, lihasmassa pienenee takuuvarmasti. Lancehan oli huomattavasti lihaksikkaampi ennen sairastumistaa, mistä johtuen myös massa on aika lailla varmasti pudonnut. Miten tämä sitten vaikuttaa mäennousukykyyn? Kumpi kiipeää paremmin: Contador vai Cancellara?

----------


## petri ok

> Kumpi kiipeää paremmin: Contador vai Cancellara?



Contadorilla on Pepe Martin auttamassa verensiirroissa, Cancellaralla on vain se sähkömoottori.

----------


## Eros

Bjarne Riis has admitted doping during the 1996 Tour de France. The organisers of the Tour de France have stated they no longer consider him to be the winner,[128] although the ASO still lists Riis as the winner on the Tour's official website.[129] Jan Ullrich was placed second on the podium in Paris.

Riis näkyy pikagoogletuksella olevan kaikissa listoissa yhä ykkösenä, ilman selityksiä, mutta 99-05 on tyhjää, bah!

----------


## 90kg

> no shit 
> 
> http://www.armytimes.com/xml/news/20...strong_800.JPG



Taisi olla sen toisen pellen miehet muuttaneet oikeuministeriöön jo ennen sitä.

----------


## Vandit

> 182 sivua...



Joten aiot jatkossakin täyttää ketjun paskalla koska et jaksa lukea aiheeseen liittyviä todisteita?

Kyllä se nyt on kaikkien osapuolien suunnalta jo tullut sanottua suoraan, että 2000-luvun vaihteen doping-testauksen taso oli surkea, joten jopa LA:n kaltainen läpeensä doupattu jamppa menee niistä helposti läpi, vähintäänkin hoitelemalla pari yllätystestiä lahjomalla. Siksi tämä keissi on hoidettu valtavalla määrällä aihetodisteita.

----------


## skiman

Kasvuhormooni ei tainnut edes olla testattavien aineiden listalla vuosituhannen vaihteessa, tai jos oli niin kiinnijäämisen mahdollisuus oli 0%
Ja mitens se jenkkin balco laboratorio jossa kehitettiin d-vitamiineja joita testaajat eivät tienneet edes olevan, ei siis ollut testaus menetelmääkään..

Ja paremman tulevaisuuden toivossa voittojen ottaminen lanceclta on ainoa mahdollisuus, oli kuinka sankarihahmo tahansa..

----------


## asb

> "Epo näkyy virtsatestissä 3 viikkoa. Lance on testattu 20 vuoden aikana 500 kertaa, eli keskimäärin 2 viikon välein. Mikäli testit on tehty kunnolla, olisi EPO-dopatun matemaattisesti mahdotonta välttää kiinnijäämistä Miten USADAn raportti tämän selittää? Vastaus: ei mitenkään. Se ei käsittele mitenkään Lancen testaushistoriaa."
> 
> kommentit?



500 on Lancen valhe. Todellinen lukema on 260. Se sisältää sekä kisojen aikana tehdyt ei-yllätykselliset testit, että verikokeet, joista on testattu vain hematokriitti, retikulosyytit jne, eli joista ei ole edes etsitty doping-aineita.

Eli se valhe "testistä 2 viikon välein" onkin nyt "odottamaton testi harvemmin, kuin kerran kuukaudessa."

EPO:n näkyvyysikkuna on 9 tuntia.

Kommentit?

----------


## asb

> Siksi tämä keissi on hoidettu valtavalla määrällä aihetodisteita.



Silminnäkijän todistus on suora todiste.

----------


## Fuuga

> Bjarne Riis has admitted doping during the 1996 Tour de France. The organisers of the Tour de France have stated they no longer consider him to be the winner,[128] although the ASO still lists Riis as the winner on the Tour's official website.[129] Jan Ullrich was placed second on the podium in Paris.
> 
> Riis näkyy pikagoogletuksella olevan kaikissa listoissa yhä ykkösenä, ilman selityksiä, mutta 99-05 on tyhjää, bah!



Jottet nyt ihan itteäs mokaisi niin lue ensiksi USADAn tutkimus, jonka perusteella nyt tehdyt päätökset on toteutettu ja kommentoi sen jälkeen. USADAn raportissa on runsaasti sivuja, mutta ei sen kahlaamiseen koko iltaa mene...

----------


## J T K

> Kyllä tässä kaikesta huolimatta mun mielestä haisee monella tavalla. Se on helpompi osoittaa samaa syyllistä porukalla kun on itsekin osasyyllinen. Tuntuu oma syyllisyys pienemmältä kun nostetaan yksi korokkeelle ja tehdään hänestä totaalinen syntipukki. En siis halua puolustella mitenkään LA:n tekemisiä kun en niistä mitään tiedä. Mutta tapa jolla tätä asiaa nyt alettiin puida on kyllä toisaalta aika koominen. Ja jää väkisin sellainen olo, että kun nostetaan se yksi paska pöydälle niin saadaan huomio pois koko ympäröivästä tunkiosta.



Haisee todellakin, eikä nämä todistajanlausunnot poista sitä seikkaa, että tunnustaneet ja todistaneet kuskit ovat samassa löyhkäläjässä osallisia. Eikä viimekädessä kukaan heistä voi kiistää sitä, että itse vastaavat valinnoistaan. Mutta se, että pääkapellimestari on uhkaillut, kiristänyt, pakottanut jne. selän seinää vasten kertoo siitä, että Armstrong oli/on sosiopaatti, joka välittää vain itsestä ja omista eduistaan. Karuimpina esimerkkeinä nuoret kaverit on käytännössä ahdistettu järjestelmällisen organisaation ympäröimänä valintaan vedä mömmöt tai lähde. 

No, kaverit ovat tunnustaneet vuosien jälkeen, osa vasta viimeisen pakon edessä. Omerta on voimissaan ja on yhä edelleen, katsotaan mitä nämä tulevat jatkotutkimukset tuovat tullessaan. Mutta on tämä niin iso tunkio seurannaisvaikutuksineen (esim. tulevat kanteet erilaisten rahasummien palauttamisista jne.) että ei valokeila tule ainoastaan Armstrongiin jäämään. Brunyeelin oikeudenkäynti on edessä, Ferrarin touhut ovat olleet niin laajat, että sieltä kaivetaan skeidaan ja pitkään. 

Se mikä tuossa UCI:n pressissä oli hyvää, liittyy tähän että kesäkuun 2011 jälkeen narahtaneet eivät voi toimia missään hallinnollisessa tehtävässä lajin sisällä. Harmi vaan, että se ei toimi takautuvasti, jolloin useassa tallissa touhuaa vilunkiveljiä dirikoina.

----------


## Oikku

Voisiko joku avata minulle, että millä perusteella Lancelta viedään kaikki Tour-voitot, kun Wadan doping-rikkeen vanhenemisaika on kahdeksan vuotta? Tämä kohta keissistä ei ole minulle auennut vielä lainkaan.

----------


## A.Perälä

> Voisiko joku avata minulle, että millä perusteella Lancelta viedään kaikki Tour-voitot, kun Wadan doping-rikkeen vanhenemisaika on kahdeksan vuotta? Tämä kohta keissistä ei ole minulle auennut vielä lainkaan.



Tää on kokonaisuudessaan ollut niin naurettava farssi, että en ole edes halunnut avata itselleni kaikkia sen yksityiskohtia. Aivan älytöntä on viedä suurelta mestarilta 7 Tourin voittoa pois. Miksikö älytöntä?? No siksi, että aivan takuuvarmasti kaikki muutkin huippukuskit veti mömmöjä noina vuosina siinä missä Lancekin. Lance vain oli muita yksinkertaisesti parempi, eikä siinä auta selittelyt. Tämä pohjalta on siis ihan turhaa riisua voittoja pois häneltä. Tämmöinen on aivan turhaa hurskastelua, jolla muka puhdistetaan lajia jne. Mitään muuta siinä ei todellisuudessa tapahdu kuin että yksi kaveri virallisesti uhrataan porukasta, jossa kaikki toimivat aivan samalla tavalla.

Mitä Lancen jutun muihin koukeroihin tulee, voivat ne olla myös minun mielestäni perusteluja. Tällä viittaan esin. julkisten varojen käyttöön dopingohjelmiin yms. Lance on aivan varmasti toiminut monessa asiassa vähintäänkin arveluttavasti, ellei jopa rikollisesti. Näistä hänen kuuluukin saada rangaistus. Mutta pyörää se vinttas ihan samalla tavalla kuin muutkin aikalaisensa ja vinttas vielä kovempaa. Näin ollen mun silmissä konnan tulee saada tuomionsa, mutta tässä tapauksessa voittojen menetykseen sillä ei pitäisi olla pienintäkään vaikutusta. 

Henkilökohtaisesti erotan 2 asiaa selkeästi toisistaan: 1. siviili Lance Armstrong ja 2. kilpapyöräilijä Lance Armstrong. Näistä kaveri nro. 1 on todennäköisesti esiintulleiden todisteiden valossa aikamoinen ketku ja erinäisten asioiden junailija, mutta henkilö nro. 2 kautta aikojen yksi parhaista pyöräilijöistä ja muutenkin urheilijoista. Sitä tosiseikkaa ei poista YHTÄÄN MIKÄÄN. Tai no, voisi sen poistaa se seikka, että joku naivisti uskoo muiden ajaneen Lancea vastaan täysin puhtain keinoin kun kaveri itse oli täynnä epoa, mutta en nyt usko kenenkään niin tyhmä olevan. 

Muutenkin olen näissä dopingjutuissa sitä mieltä, että jos kärähdät heti kilpailun jälkeen, niin ei muuta kuin kilpailukieltoon saman tien ja voitto pois. Tällaiset vuosikausien jälkeen tapahtuneet vatvomiset, joissa tuloslistoja muutetaan ovat niin järjettömiä kuin vain voivat olla. Aina kisataan ajan vaatimalla tavalla. Jos joskus on testeistä selvinnyt puhtaana, vaikka olet ollut täynnä epoa tai muuta vastaavaa niin siitä vaan. Ajoivatjan Coppi, Anquetil ja kumppanitkin aikoinaan vaikka missä mömmöissä. Mitä hemmetin järkeä voittoja on riisua jälkikäteen jos menestyminen on siihen aikaa vaatinut aineiden käyttöä?! Jos testit kehittyy ja huijarit saadaa kiinni, niin ei sen pitäisi tarkoittaa, että vanhoja asioita pengotaan tuloslistojen muuttaseksi ehkä "oikeanlaisiksi". Tällöin tapahtuu aina vääjämätön, eli yksi monesta saadaan kiinni ja todennäköisesti voitto menee ihan yhtä doupatulle kaverille. Rikosoikeuteen liittyviä asioita ja sanktioita saadaan ja pitääkin mun puolesta kaivella vanhoistakin jutuista ja saattaa tuomiolle, mutta herran tähden sentään, JÄTTÄKÄÄ NE TULOSLISTOJEN MUUTTELUT SIKSEEN!!! Se ei ole mitään muuta kuin lapsellisen naurettavaa pelleilyä ja voittojen riisuminen vuosien jälkeen liittyy lajien puhdistukseen yhtä vähän kuin pysyvän lumen sataminen Saharan autiomaahan.

----------


## 6,8

Ketjuun taitaa kommentoida ihmisiä jotka ovat a) perehtyneet tähän tapaukseen nyt julkaistujen dokumenttien ja uutisjuttujen pohjalta sekä b) ne jotka eivät ole perhetyneet asiaan juuri ollenkaan. Jotta keskustelu ei toistaisi itseään (so. muodostuisi asioiden jankkaamiseksi) viimeksi mainitun ryhmän olisi mielestäni syytä perehtyä casen taustamateriaaliin. Laitoin alle tässä ketjussakin aiemmin mainitut linkit 1. suppeaan (1h katselu ja lukuaikaa), 2. suppeampaan (n.3-5h lukunopeudesta riippuen) ja 3. todella kattavaan pakettiin aiheesta. 

1. 
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/21/sp...anted=all&_r=0
http://www.abc.net.au/4corners/stori...11/3608613.htm

2. yllä mainitut linkit +
http://cyclinginvestigation.usada.org/
(ja sieltä "reasoned decision" -dokumentti, joka n.200 sivua eritätin nopeasti luettavaa, helppoa ja viihdyttävää tekstiä)

3.
http://www.steephill.tv/2012/usada-l...g-doping-case/
(Tapauksen kehitykseen liittyvät linkit kronologisessa järjestyksessä. Itse suosittelen näistä erit. Kimmagen artikkeleita)

Lisättäköön vielä, että itse en usko Ulrichin puhtauteen yhdessäkään Tourissa, enkä varsinkaan siihen, että Lancen douppaaminen olisi jollain tavalla pakottanut hänet käyttämään aineita. Toisekseen suurin osa noista nyt tunnustaneista kuskeista, uusista anti-doping -lähtettiläistä ei saa minulta kovinkaan suurta hatunnostoa, vaikka sinällään hatunnoston arvoisen suorituksen ovatkin tehneet.

----------


## J T K

Käsittääkseni 8 vuoden sääntö ei päde, kun USADAN:n näytöt osoittivat  Armstrongin olleen aktiivinen osa jatkuvaa dopingjärjestelmää, pimittäen todisteita  jne. 1998-2010. 

Kyllä, naurettava ja itkettävä farssi. Eikä  niillä Tour-voittojen muuttamisilla ole mitään merkitystä, se ei ole  homman ydin. UCI:n ja USADA:n soisi lopettavan keskinäisen kuittailunsa  siitä, mitä kukin kykeni milloinkin tekemään ja minkälaisilla  resursseilla. Saattaisi tehdä terää kattojärjestönkin nöyrästi  tunnustaa, että ei mennyt ihan tuubiin nuo vuodet Verbruggenin johdolla  eikä Pat McQuaidin ollessa komiteoissa, jotka käsittelivät näitä  akuutteja asioita. Tällä hetkellä ollaan kilpikonnassa, syytetään  journalisteja ja toisia järjestöjä. Toivottavasti tallitapaamisisten jälkeen alkaa itää jotakin, joka muuttaisi nykymalleja uusiksi. Toivottavasti tulevat oikeusprosessit johtavat siihen, että tallien hallinnossa ja taustajoukoista karsiutuu huijarit pois. Saattaisi tehdä terää muuttaa nykyistä järjestelmää raakasti  siihen suuntaan, että tallien asema ei olisi taloudellesti niin veitsen  terällä ja kuskien hyödyllisyys voitaisiin ratkaista muuten kuin heidän  hankkimilla ranking-pisteillä. Testijärjestelmiin lisää panoksia,  sanktiot nopeammin käytäntöön ja rangaistukset pykälää kahta kovemmiksi.Voi olla toiveunia, tiedä häntä.

----------


## asb

> Veikkaan että asia ei pääty vielä tähän. Juttu haiskahtaa hieman sille että Lancella oli connectoneita Oikeuministeriöön. Tai jopa ylemmäs.



Varmasti oli, mutta hommassa on nyt sellainen nyanssi, että tämä kaveri on kuukaudessa muuttunut "kultaisesta pojasta" voimakkaasti säteileväksi ydinjätteeksi. Poliittiset tahot, jotka edelleen haluavat tulla yhdistetyksi Armstrongiin, lienevät vähissä.




Jos muuten voittorahojen tai SCA:n bonusten takaisinmaksu kiinnostaa, niin Lancen varallisuus (net worth) on joidenkin lähteiden mukaan 125 miljoonaa dollaria. Sillä saralla tuskin tulee ongelmia.

----------


## vakevves

Itse ihmettelen kuinka urheilijan psyyke kestää kiellettyjen aineiden käytön. Jonkinlainen kiinnijäämisen riski on aina olemassa. Päälle tulee päin näköä julkinen valehtelu ettei ole mitään ottanut. Kaiken tämän kanssa pitäisi sitten tehdä keskittyneesti huippusuoritus. Katsoisin tämän vaativan luonnetta, jonka en soisi yleistyvän urheilussa eikä ylipäätään missään.

----------


## 6,8

Asiaan liittyen, WADA:
For some time now WADA has made it clear that testing and analysis alone is not sufficient to expose the doping of athletes who have the support of sophisticated and unscrupulous individuals. The evidence gathered by USADA in the Armstrong case is proof of that, as it is almost entirely based on non-analytical data.

----------


## OMT

> Varmasti oli, mutta hommassa on nyt sellainen nyanssi, että tämä kaveri on kuukaudessa muuttunut "kultaisesta pojasta" voimakkaasti säteileväksi ydinjätteeksi. Poliittiset tahot, jotka edelleen haluavat tulla yhdistetyksi Armstrongiin, lienevät vähissä.



Kuukausi on pitkä aika tässä casessa, kun lähes päivittäin tulee uusia juttuja esille. Armstrong on todellakin vedellyt naruista ja koettanut saada vastinetta vuosien aikana lahjoitetuille ja lobbaukseen käytetyille rahoilleen. Tänne on koottu joitakin kytköksiä: http://leastthing.blogspot.com/2012/...armstrong.html

Ei ole edes kovin pahaa foliohattuilua.

----------


## zeizei

> Kuukausi on pitkä aika tässä casessa, kun lähes päivittäin tulee uusia juttuja esille.



Uusia juttuja Norjasta, ei tosin enää mitään kovin mullistavaa.

----------


## Jaaba

Mites Indurain, yksi kovimpia nimiä Tourilla viime vuosikymmeninä; onko hänen puhtaudesta noussut jotain esille?

----------


## Smo

Heh http://www.welt.de/img/sport/origs11...h600/title.jpg

----------


## Rommeli

> Heh http://www.welt.de/img/sport/origs11...h600/title.jpg



Lisähörähdys siitä, että noista ilman ruksia olevistakin polkijoista ainoastaan kaksi (Julich ja Escartin) on säästynyt doping-käryltä/-syytteiltä/-syytöksiltä.

----------


## Poursuivant

> Mites Indurain, yksi kovimpia nimiä Tourilla viime vuosikymmeninä; onko hänen puhtaudesta noussut jotain esille?



Dopeologyn mukaan positiivinen testi v. 1994, mutta tosin astmalääkkeestä 'vain'.

----------


## vetooo

Miguel Indurain:





> "Even now I believe in his innocence. He has always respected all the regulations… He has won all the cases he’s had." 
> 
> "I am a little taken aback. It is strange that this is done only from testimonies."
> 
> "Rules were in place and now it seems they have changed."



Indurain on Armstrong: 'I believe in his innocence'

WADA:n kommentit ampuvat alas Indurainin mielipiteet:





> In 2011, WADA reviwed 1,700 doping cases around the world and appealed 18 because they did not conform to the World Anti-Doping Code.
> 
> "All indications are, so far, that USADA have done everything correctly and the UCI have also acted correctly," WADA spokesman Terence O'Rorke said.
> 
> World Anti-Doping Agency chief John Fahey said USADA’s case against Armstrong, based largely on damning testimony from witnesses that included former teammates, supported WADA’s stance that "testing and analysis alone is not sufficient to expose the doping of athletes who have the support of sophisticated and unscrupulous individuals."
> 
> "It has always been incumbent on anti-doping organizations to undertake a more coherent approach to widespread allegations of doping, and it is not sufficient to claim that enough was done just because testing did not lead to analytical violations," Fahey said.



WADA 'encouraged' by UCI Armstrong stance

----------


## Nailoni

Kohta varmaan loputkin espanjalaiset ministereitä myöten puolustavat armstrongia.

----------


## vetooo

*Johan Bruyneel*

Grande Miguel! Siempre ha sido un Caballero, y siempre lo sera!

Suom.: Suuri Miguel! On ollut aina herrasmies, ja tulee aina olemaan!

** * * * **

Lance Armstrong on poistanut twitter-tilinsä profiilista "7-kertainen Tour-voittaja". Tosiasioiden tunnustaminen on kaiken viisauden alku.

----------


## Pekka L

Tossa on varmaan joku virhe, ei Norjassa kukaan koskaan.
http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/Norjalainen...a1305609198432





> Lancen varallisuus (net worth) on joidenkin lähteiden mukaan 125 miljoonaa dollaria.



Kannattavaa hommaa. Maineen menetys tietty kismittää, mutta mitäs siitä. Tavoite on täyttynyt eikä se ollut 7 TdF voittoa.

----------


## vetooo

Irlantilainen RTE Radio haastatteli UCI:n puheenjohtaja Pat McQuaidia. RTE Radion toimittajan kysymykset ovat hieman eri tasoa kuin maanantain tiedotustilaisuudessa. Pat McQ joutuu jopa vastaamaan irlantilaisradion kysymyksiin ja on selvästi ärtynyt.

http://www.rte.ie/radio/radioplayer/...0764%3A0%3A%3A

----------


## Vandit

> Miguel Indurain:
> 
> Indurain on Armstrong: 'I believe in his innocence'



En osaa tulkita tuota millään muulla tavalla kuin että Indurain itse on doupannut niin perkeleesti että tällaiset aihetodisteet/todistajalausunnot pistää vituttamaan. Ei ehkä ole fiksua antaa itsestään tuollaista kuvaa. Espanjalaisille nyt muutenkin olisi yleensä parasta olla vain hiljaa, oli aihe mikä tahansa.

----------


## TURISTI

> En osaa tulkita tuota millään muulla tavalla kuin että Indurain itse on doupannut niin perkeleesti että tällaiset aihetodisteet/todistajalausunnot pistää vituttamaan. Ei ehkä ole fiksua antaa itsestään tuollaista kuvaa. Espanjalaisille nyt muutenkin olisi yleensä parasta olla vain hiljaa, oli aihe mikä tahansa.




Nyt olisi hieno ele ja hyvä hetki kaikkien douppaajien, eli kaikkien pro-kuskien avautua julkisesti ja myöntää että kyllähän me kaikki käytetään. Lacen ajojahti tuntuu turhalta. En fanita miestä, enkä koko lajia, mutta tämä doupingpelleily saa vaan lajin näyttämään aika naurettavalta maallikon silmissä. Ketä kiinnostaa kuka vetää mitäkin, kunhan pyörät kulkee ja show on hyvä.

----------


## Lasol

> Nyt olisi hieno ele ja hyvä hetki kaikkien douppaajien, eli kaikkien pro-kuskien avautua julkisesti ja myöntää että kyllähän me kaikki käytetään. Lacen ajojahti tuntuu turhalta. En fanita miestä, enkä koko lajia, mutta tämä doupingpelleily saa vaan lajin näyttämään aika naurettavalta maallikon silmissä. Ketä kiinnostaa kuka vetää mitäkin, kunhan pyörät kulkee ja show on hyvä.



OT

Kuuleppa ei ole d-vitamiiniongelma todellakaan pelkästään pyöräilyn harmi. Ei todellakaan. Eihän Lancekaan joutunut nalkkiin kun vasta nyt, vaikka veti soosia niin perkeleesti. Ehkä muidenkin lajien edustajista jotkut ovat päässeet pälkähästä, mitä luulet?

/OT

----------


## Herman

> Eikä  niillä Tour-voittojen muuttamisilla ole mitään merkitystä, se ei ole  homman ydin.



+1

Voittojen takavarikointi ja sen uutisointi on ainoa keino saada suuri yleisö ymmärtämään asian merkittävyys tai ainakin jossain määrin kiinnostumaan siitä. USADAn raportin lienee lukenut me muutama kymmenen suomalaista, mutta MTV3:n uutisbannerin näki varmaan 0,5 miljoonaa TV-katsojaa.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Robert Millar tarjoaa kiinnostavaa perspektiiviä: http://www.cyclingnews.com/blogs/rob...e-bare-minimum

----------


## TuplaO

> Irlantilainen RTE Radio haastatteli UCI:n puheenjohtaja Pat McQuaidia. RTE Radion toimittajan kysymykset ovat hieman eri tasoa kuin maanantain tiedotustilaisuudessa. Pat McQ joutuu jopa vastaamaan irlantilaisradion kysymyksiin ja on selvästi ärtynyt.
> 
> http://www.rte.ie/radio/radioplayer/...0764%3A0%3A%3A



Vanha kunnon Pat Kenny! Täähän on kunnon journalismia. (Itse muistan Pat Kennyn hänen RTE:n tv-puolella vetämästään naurettavan tyhjänpäiväisestä talk shown -tapaisesta.) Ihan asiallista grillausta, vaikka Pat McQ vaikuttaakin tosi kovalta luulta.

----------


## Eros

> Joten aiot jatkossakin täyttää ketjun paskalla koska et jaksa lukea aiheeseen liittyviä todisteita?
> 
> Kyllä se nyt on kaikkien osapuolien suunnalta jo tullut sanottua suoraan, että 2000-luvun vaihteen doping-testauksen taso oli surkea, joten jopa LA:n kaltainen läpeensä doupattu jamppa menee niistä helposti läpi, vähintäänkin hoitelemalla pari yllätystestiä lahjomalla. Siksi tämä keissi on hoidettu valtavalla määrällä aihetodisteita.



äkkiä se palkokasvi sinne nenään meni!

helppo täyttää ketju paskalla koska koko keissi, UCI, yms. on paskaa. suurin häviäjä hommassa on ylivoimaisesti pyöräily ja touri. hieno ja arvostettu kisa varmasti tulevaisuudessakin kun suurin osa voitoista on mitätöity.

----------


## Eros

> 500 on Lancen valhe. Todellinen lukema on 260. Se sisältää sekä kisojen aikana tehdyt ei-yllätykselliset testit, että verikokeet, joista on testattu vain hematokriitti, retikulosyytit jne, eli joista ei ole edes etsitty doping-aineita.
> 
> Eli se valhe "testistä 2 viikon välein" onkin nyt "odottamaton testi harvemmin, kuin kerran kuukaudessa."
> 
> EPO:n näkyvyysikkuna on 9 tuntia.
> 
> Kommentit?



itsekin tulee sanottua kysyttäessä kaatamieni naisten lukumäärästä 400-500, vaikka todellisuus on hieman vähemmän. mut joo. näkyvyysikkunasta oli 10-14 tunnin arvioita kanssa. mutta kaikki samalla viivalla tässä, eikös vaan. siis samat testit tehtiin kaikille ja lancelle varmasti jotain ekstraa. jos on raha vaihtanut omistajaa kaikissa toureissa ja testeissä niin huh huh.

----------


## Tregård

> OT
> Kuuleppa ei ole d-vitamiiniongelma todellakaan pelkästään pyöräilyn harmi. Ei todellakaan. Eihän Lancekaan joutunut nalkkiin kun vasta nyt, vaikka veti soosia niin perkeleesti. Ehkä muidenkin lajien edustajista jotkut ovat päässeet pälkähästä, mitä luulet?
> /OT



Tämä liittyy myös tuohon Kjærgaardin tapaukseen; toisaalla tällä foorumilla oli mielenkiintoinen lista VO2max arvoista:





> Tuossa kaivoin vielä esiin suurimmat mitatut VO2max lukemat maailmassa:
> http://www.topendsports.com/testing/records/vo2max.htm



Hmm, 13 norjalaista 28 joukossa.

Hirmu hyvät geenit...

----------


## JiiH

> Tossa on varmaan joku virhe, ei Norjassa kukaan koskaan.
> http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/Norjalainen...a1305609198432



NRK:n uutisiin oli kärrätty pari ex-ammattilaispyöräilijää sanomaan että "joo, kyllä me tuosta tiedettiin koko ajan" ja kymmenkunta nykypyöräilijää ja -hiihtäjää Kristoffista ja Bjørgenistä lähtien pyörittelemään päätään ja ihmettelemään että "en olisi koskaan uskonut että kukaan norjalainen urheilija voisi käyttää mitään". Jep jep.

edit: HS:n uutisessa on muuten virhe - Kjærgaard ei ollut pyöräilyliiton puheenjohtaja, vaan lajipäällikkö, siis ihan näihin päiviin asti.

----------


## Eros

> En osaa tulkita tuota millään muulla tavalla kuin että Indurain itse on doupannut niin perkeleesti että tällaiset aihetodisteet/todistajalausunnot pistää vituttamaan. Ei ehkä ole fiksua antaa itsestään tuollaista kuvaa. Espanjalaisille nyt muutenkin olisi yleensä parasta olla vain hiljaa, oli aihe mikä tahansa.



no aivan varmasti on vetänyt. espanjalainen kulttuuri, jos vähänkään tunnet... ja jos lance kiisti loppuun asti niin tämä kaveri kieltää lopun jälkeenkin, jos joku jotain todisteita onnistuu tässä vaiheessa kaivelemaan.

----------


## Jake_Kona

Itseäni uudet dopingväitteet eivät yllätä lainkaan. Ehkä on aika ison käden heilahtaa ja kaiken tulla esiin. 
Lähdetään puhtaalta pöydältä ja kemialliset/lääketieteelliset valmentautumiskeinot sallittaisiin. Lääkärin valvonnassa.
Tai sitten huippu-urheilu nykymuodossaan on tiensä päässä, koska ryvettyminen vie uskottavuuden laji kerrallaan.
Listalla uinti, hiihto, pyöräily, kaikki yleisurheilulajit...jne
Kyseessä ei ole rikollinen toiminta.
Kuka uskaltaisi avata pandoran lippaan

----------


## Lasol

> Hmm, 13 norjalaista 28 joukossa.
> 
> Hirmu hyvät geenit...



 :Leveä hymy: 





> itsekin tulee sanottua kysyttäessä kaatamieni naisten lukumäärästä 400-500, vaikka todellisuus on hieman vähemmän.....





Herran tämän säikeen jutuista päätellen ottasin heti pari nollaa pois..  :Vink:

----------


## Rommeli

Onko tuo VO2max muuten ainoa tapa mitata urheilijoilla esimerkiksi mäennousukykyä? Pistää joka tapauksessa mietiskelemään, jos "maailman suurimmalla salaliitolla" doupattu Lance on saanut "vain" tuloksen 84,0 ja oli silti aikoinaan aivan suvereeni...

Mielenkiintoisia kommentteja tuolla listauksen alla muuten...

Edit. Suora lainaus aiemman linkin takaa:

_"Having a high VO2max does not necessarily mean that you will be successful. Although all the athletes listed below have been successful in their chosen sports, there have also been others equally successful who have not recorded such high VO2max scores. There are obviously other factors to consider for success in aerobic based sports."_

----------


## skiman

> Tämä liittyy myös tuohon Kjærgaardin tapaukseen; toisaalla tällä foorumilla oli mielenkiintoinen lista VO2max arvoista:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, 13 norjalaista 28 joukossa.
> 
> Hirmu hyvät geenit...



Tuo listan kärki on kyllä vakuuttava, mutta tiedän suomesta useita henkilöitä jotka ovat saavutaneet tuon lancen 84 ml/kg, olematta silti listalla.

Joten minään absoluuttisena top-listana tuota ei voi käsitellä.

edit:typo

----------


## puumangeri

Jos ja kun pyöräily ja kaikki muutkin lajit ovat läpeensä mätää dopingin saralla, niin en ymmärrä lainkaan miksi ammattiurheilua pitää tukea valtionkin taholta. Mielummin rahat vaikka johonkin yleissivistävään toimintaan. Täysin eri asia on liikunnan tukeminen, se on tosi kannatettavaa.

Joku tuolla aikaisemminkin mainitsi, mutta itseänikin ihmetyttää douppauksessa kaikista eniten se, että miten hitossa kukaan täysijärkinen ihminen voi valehdella asiasta vuodesta toiseen. Valehdella läheisilleen, ja kaikille. Aivan sietämätön ajatus. Arvostus: 0

----------


## Leopejo

VO2max on ehkä korkein hiihtäjillä, joten ei ihme, että Norjalla on ennätyksiä.

----------


## pekoni

http://reader.roopstigo.com/view/roo...95#/chapter/1/ - Selena Roberts kirjoittelee Lancen suhteista ja syöpäjärjestön kautta vaikuttamisesta sekä rahan kanavoinnista suoraan hänelle. Suorastaan yököttävää teksiä. Tästä ei voi toivoa kuin, että ei pitäisi paikkaansa. (Vaikka todennäköisesti pitää).

----------


## Jan

Valverde haluaa katsoa eteenpäin, mehän ollaan puhtaita kaikki: @inrng: Alejandro Valverde says Armstrong should keep his seven Tour wins, asks why the sport look backwards http://t.co/LwI1eGEV (in Spanish)

Ja Samuel Sanchez ei halua menettää olympiavoittoaan, koska puolustaa Lancea Cyclingnewsissa?

----------


## vetooo

Siirretään oma vastaus oikeaan ketjuun. En ymmärrä, mitä se teki kuntoiluosiossa.





> Tuossa kaivoin vielä esiin suurimmat mitatut VO2max lukemat maailmassa:
> http://www.topendsports.com/testing/records/vo2max.htm
> 
> Siihen en ota kantaa millä nuo kovimmat lukemat on saavutettu.



Tuolta listalta puuttuu Myllylä, joka hönki 93-94 ml/kg/min -lukemia.

Nykyisistä ammattipyöräilijöistä Rein Taaramäellä (EST / Cofidis) on mitattu arvoja 86-88 ml/kg/min.

----------


## petri ok

Eddie Merckx on vihainen Armstrong ajojahdista.
http://yle.fi/urheilu/pyorailylegend...8?ref=leiki-es

Kuinka ollakaan myös Axel Merckx on liitetty samassa keississä yhteistyöhön Ferrarin kanssa

----------


## vetooo

> Eddie Merckx on vihainen Armstrong ajojahdista.
> http://yle.fi/urheilu/pyorailylegend...8?ref=leiki-es
> 
> Kuinka ollakaan myös Axel Merckx on liitetty samassa keississä yhteistyöhön Ferrarin kanssa



Axel Merckx oli Dr. Ferrarin asiakas jo vuonna 1994.

Eddy Merckxin kommentit eivät hirveästi yllätä. Samat sanat on sanottava kaikista espanjalaisista. Nykyisistä ammattilaispolkijoista vain ranskalaiset ovat uskaltaneet esittää tuomitsevia lausuntoja Armstrongista. Mistä lie sekin johtuu...

----------


## petri ok

Kimmagen puolustusrahastoon on lahjoittanut 2200 sivistynyttä ihmistä jo 70 k$.
Kimmage oikeus juttu ei ole mitenkään henkilökohtaista sanoo McKvaakku

Toisaalta eikö ole mielenkiintoista, että Hein Fühler ja McKvaakku haastavat persaukiset LAndisit ja Kimmaget oikeussaliin, mutta Kathy LeMOnd, joka vÄittäÄ Hein Fühlerin saaneen 500 miljoonan lahjukset Lankelta, on välttynyt haasteelta. (oisko LeMondin perheellä sen verran pÄtikkää ettei kannata)

----------


## Rommeli

> Nykyisistä ammattilaispolkijoista vain ranskalaiset ovat uskaltaneet esittää tuomitsevia lausuntoja Armstrongista. Mistä lie sekin johtuu...



Niitä vituttaa, kun jenkki aikoinaan pyyhki niillä lattioita, kattoja ja seiniä? Mitä nyt vaikkapa noita kommentointeja Lancen Facebooksivulla katsoo, on suurin osa negatiivisista kommenteista lähtöisin ainakin nimensä puolesta ranskalaiselta kirjoittajalta...

----------


## vetooo

> *Lance Armstrong could still appeal over Usada report, claims UCI*
> 
> • Usada reacts angrily to UCI criticism of its Armstrong findings
> • 'They are trying to divert attention from their own failures'
> 
> In Geneva, McQuaid said the UCI recognised the Usada ruling and that Lance Armstrong now "had no place in cycling". But in a document published later the same day on the UCI's website, and personally signed by McQuaid, he delivered a different message. The UCI's "Decision" document accepts Usada's sanction against Armstrong, *but* calls its evidence and methods into question, and raises grounds for a possible appeal – either by Armstrong himself, or by the World Anti-Doping Agency – against the report's conclusions.



Lance Armstrong could still appeal over Usada report, claims UCI | Sport | The Guardian

----------


## Lasol

Vaikkakin Ranskalaisilla on omat syynsä olla käärmeissään Lancelle, ja kun muutenkin tuppaavat olevan omahyväisiä, kuuntelen heidän mielipiteitään kyseisestä saagasta paljon mieluummin kuin eteläisen naapurin Espanjan kansalaisten vastaavia. Jälkimmäisten (ainakin siis ammattipyöräilijöiden) kommentit ovat lähinnä naurettavia.

----------


## petri ok

> Lance Armstrong could still appeal over Usada report, claims UCI | Sport | The Guardian



Sitähän McKvaakku oikeasti toivookin. Itsellä ei ollut enää mahdollisuuksia, kun lajin sponssit uhkasivat ja alkoivat vetää rahansa pois lajin tukemisesta.

----------


## OJ

> Onko tuo VO2max muuten ainoa tapa mitata urheilijoilla esimerkiksi mäennousukykyä? Pistää joka tapauksessa mietiskelemään, jos "maailman suurimmalla salaliitolla" doupattu Lance on saanut "vain" tuloksen 84,0 ja oli silti aikoinaan aivan suvereeni...
> 
> Mielenkiintoisia kommentteja tuolla listauksen alla muuten...
> 
> Edit. Suora lainaus aiemman linkin takaa:
> 
> _"Having a high VO2max does not necessarily mean that you will be successful. Although all the athletes listed below have been successful in their chosen sports, there have also been others equally successful who have not recorded such high VO2max scores. There are obviously other factors to consider for success in aerobic based sports."_



EPOhan ei kuuleman mukaan buustaa VO2max-tasoa kovin paljon, jotain juttua on interwebissä, että 5-10% olisi keskiarvoinen kehitys. Vaikutus anaerobiseen kynnykseen onkin sitten eri asia. Huhut kertovat, että 42 -> 52-54 hematokriitin hinaamalla se vanha VO2max tason teho muuttuu kynnystehoksi. Hyvän vastineen omaavat kuulema saattavat saavuttaa saman 42 -> 50 nostolla. Jos heittää tämän wateiksi, niin otetaan kaksi lahjakasta kuskia, jotka perus suorassa testissä tuuppaavat 450 wattia ennen kyykähtämistä. Oletetaan, että molemmilla on suht sama 42 hematokriitti. Eli hana-auki ajetussa 6-10 minuutin vedossa pyörii suunnilleen 450 wattia, eli ihan OK ainakin mun mielestä. Toinen kuski pistää piikillä EPOa ja nostaa hematokriittiä kymmenellä pykälällä ja kas kummaa, tunnin vedon teho pompsahtaa 420-450 wattiin. Doupattu kuski jaksaakin sitten ajaa "koko päivän" 400-430 watilla puhtaan kuskin kituessa peesissä kunhan matkalle ei satu pahaa sivutuulta tai kummempia mäkiä.

----------


## Pekka L

> Joku tuolla aikaisemminkin mainitsi, mutta itseänikin ihmetyttää douppauksessa kaikista eniten se, että miten hitossa kukaan täysijärkinen ihminen voi valehdella asiasta vuodesta toiseen. Valehdella läheisilleen, ja kaikille. Aivan sietämätön ajatus. Arvostus: 0



No mitäs sitä ihmettelet. Se on vain yksi tapa hankkia elanto kyseenalaisin keinoin.

-Joku teettää kaukoidässä lapsityövoimalla halpoja rättejä ja myy niitä pyöräilijöiden vaimoille ja lapsille, kun kalustohankinnat ja etelän leirit syö käyttövarat.
-Joku toinen tuo Itä-Euroopasta halpoja hu0ria ja parittaa niitä fillaroijille, sen jälkeen kun se vaimo on häipännyt lopullisesti.
-Sitten ne katsoo tyytyväisenä Eurosportilta kun joku klentador kiipii iso mäkeä satseissa, maksettuaan sen kanavapaketin ensin.

Money talks and bullshit walks.

----------


## 90kg

Luuta voisi kyllä lakaista hieman tuolla kv. pyöräilyliiton puolellakin.

----------


## tiger

> Nykyisistä ammattilaispolkijoista vain ranskalaiset ovat uskaltaneet esittää tuomitsevia lausuntoja Armstrongista. Mistä lie sekin johtuu...



Tämä on nyt vaan spekulointia, mutta voisiko ranskisten huono Tour menestys johtua siitä, että ovat viime aikoina satsittaneet huomattavasti vähemmän kuin espanjalaiset, amerikkalaiset tai italialaiset? Paskahan läsähti ranskalaiseen tuulettimeen Festina-skandaalissa 1998. Ranskalaiset viranomaiset tuntuvat ottaneen dopingin metsästyksen ihan tosissaan - toisin kuin esim Espanjassa.

----------


## vetooo

"Armstrong on suuri mestari." _-Jean-Marie Leblanc, Ranskan ympäriajon johtaja 1989-2006-_

----------


## Kal Pedal

> Tämä on nyt vaan spekulointia, mutta voisiko ranskisten huono Tour menestys johtua siitä, että ovat viime aikoina satsittaneet huomattavasti vähemmän kuin espanjalaiset, amerikkalaiset tai italialaiset? Paskahan läsähti ranskalaiseen tuulettimeen Festina-skandaalissa 1998. Ranskalaiset viranomaiset tuntuvat ottaneen dopingin metsästyksen ihan tosissaan - toisin kuin esim Espanjassa.



Näin on väitetty jo pitkään. Teorian mukaan ranskalaiset ottivat Festina-skandaalin jälkeen doping-testauksen tosissaan, muut eivät.

----------


## Jousi

> Näin on väitetty jo pitkään. Teorian mukaan ranskalaiset ottivat Festina-skandaalin jälkeen doping-testauksen tosissaan, muut eivät.



Ja kärjistytetysti ajateltuna voidaan sanoa ,että tulokset pyöräilyssä ranskalaisttain katsottuna -98 jälkeen ovat olleet sen mukaisia. Onneksi viime vuosina ovat alkaneet taas menestyä. Voidaanko tästä tehdä jotain johtopäätöksiä? Pyöräily puhdistunut vs. ranskalaiset aloittaneet taas kuurit..?

Toivon hartaasti ensimmäistä vaihtoehtoa...

----------


## Ossipoika

> itsekin tulee sanottua kysyttäessä kaatamieni naisten lukumäärästä 400-500, vaikka todellisuus on hieman vähemmän. mut joo. näkyvyysikkunasta oli 10-14 tunnin arvioita kanssa. mutta kaikki samalla viivalla tässä, eikös vaan. siis samat testit tehtiin kaikille ja lancelle varmasti jotain ekstraa. jos on raha vaihtanut omistajaa kaikissa toureissa ja testeissä niin huh huh.



Voin tähän antaa tämmöisen sivistyneen arvauksen. Opiskelen lääketiedettä ja olen ottanut näistä testausjutuista selvää. Nykyään EPO:n testi rupee olemaan aika lähellä sitä mitä sen pitäisi olla, eli jos käytät, jäät kiinni. Mutta valitettavasti näin se ei ole. Molekyylikehitys menee testausta nopeammin eteenpäin ja markkinoilla on jo valmiste, jota ei pysty sillä perus elektroforeesiajolla näkemään. Sen molekyylipaino ja -rakenne on niin lähellä alkuperäistä. Tässä käytetään pitkää seurantaa verenkuvassa ja pyritään bongaamaan yli fysiologisen rajan olevia hyppäyksiä. Jos näitä huomataan, otetaan urheilija tarkempaan syyniin ja seurataan mitä tapahtuu. Näin esim ampumahiihdossa jäi kiinni muutama venäläinen (ei niin kauan aikaa sitten). Heillä oli käytössä myös EPO (ehkä muutakin).
Jos testattava saa tiedon, koska testataan, epolla on todella helppo kikkailla. Puhumattakaan muista aineista, mm. testosteroni.
Verensiirto on edelleen vaikea testata ja nykyään on siirrytty jo siihen suuntaan, että etsitään verestä plastisideja eli siitä veripussista irroneita molekyylejä. Myös veren suhde suhteessa kypsiin ja nuoriin punasoluihin on yksi hyvä mittari.

Ei kannata olla niin naivi, että uskoisi etteikö dopingtestiä voisi huijata. Ei siihen tarvita kovin kummoista lääkäriä. En ihmettele ollenkaan tuota miksei Lance ole koskaan jäänyt kiinni, se on saanut tietää koska testataan ja jos on näyttänyt pahalta, on mielummin jättänyt kisan ajamatta eikä riskeerannut kiinnijäämistänsä. Ei kannata uskoa, että kaikki olisivat samalla viivalla tässäkään suhteessa. Luulen, että tietyt ajajat ovat tienneet aina koska testit on tulossa ja toisille se oikeasti on ollut (epämieluisa) yllätys.

Just my 2 cents.

----------


## J T K

Ja sitten kun yhtälöön lisätään se, että protason tallilla on pitkään rakennettu kulttuuri rakentuen kiellettyjen aineiden käyttöön, riittävät taloudelliset resurssit sen pyörittämiseen, (koska on tukijoita jotka eivät menestyksen vuosina välitä pätkääkään mitä sielä taustalla tehdään kunhan eivät jää kiinni), riittävästi henkilö- ja muita resursseja käytönnön toimien pyörittämiseen niin avot, tässä ollaan. Se on vain merkillistä, että kattojärjestö ei ole halukas edelleenkään tekemään rakenteellisia muutoksia, jotka edesauttaisivat jonkin uuden syntymistä. Alkaen nyt katsomalla peiliin ja syvälle.

----------


## NHB

> Ei kannata uskoa, että kaikki olisivat samalla viivalla tässäkään suhteessa. Luulen, että tietyt ajajat ovat tienneet aina koska testit on tulossa ja toisille se oikeasti on ollut (epämieluisa) yllätys.



Tämä on ollut normimenettely myös esimerkiksi Suomessa yleisurheilun arvokisojen mitalitoivojen kanssa. Jos testaajat ovat olleet esimerkiksi lentokentällä vastassa, niin yllättäen isoimmat starat ovatkin tulleet jollakin toisella lennolla eri kentälle. Julkisesti näitä asioita ei olla vielä käyty läpi, mutta toivottavasti vielä joku sisäpiiriläinen kyllästyy joskus salailuun ja kertoo julkisesti, millä menetelmillä Suomessa on huippu-urheiltu.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Kerro ihmeessä itse kun kerran tiedät.

----------


## vetooo

> Ja kärjistytetysti ajateltuna voidaan sanoa ,että tulokset pyöräilyssä ranskalaisttain katsottuna -98 jälkeen ovat olleet sen mukaisia. Onneksi viime vuosina ovat alkaneet taas menestyä. Voidaanko tästä tehdä jotain johtopäätöksiä? Pyöräily puhdistunut vs. ranskalaiset aloittaneet taas kuurit..?
> 
> Toivon hartaasti ensimmäistä vaihtoehtoa...



Ensimmäinen vaihtoehto on sangen todennäköinen.

Tässä on erittäin hyvä Jonathan Vaughtersin haastattelu, jossa hän kertoo ajastaan Credit Agricolessa 2000-2002.





> When Vaughters signed with the Credit Agricole team for 2001, he says manager Roger Legeay had a message for him that he hadn’t heard since 1995. Legeay sat him down and told him this, says Vaughters: “Listen, we can never, ever have a doping scandal on this team. It will crush us. So I will pay you as if you won the Tour de France if you get top 10 in the Tour.”
> 
> It was an encouraging message; there would be no call to dope from within the team, no pressure to win at all costs. At the same time, there had been advances in the sport—passport-style longitudinal testing on the French teams, the EPO test—that were cause for hope that things would improve and you could race clean.
> 
> But over time the hope never materialized, Vaughters says. Longitudinal testing fizzled. Riders beat the tests. And Legeay, who had put together a talented team, struggled to keep Credit Agricole ranked among the first-division teams, which, as today, were ordered based on points won during the season.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Back in 2002, Credit Agricole was struggling competitively despite a roster that included riders such as Jens Voigt, Thor Hushovd, and Christophe Moreau. Vaughters clearly saw the stress on Legeay. “I could see the sweat beads on his forehead,” Vaughters says. “He was getting concerned for his organization.”
> ...



Oheiset lainaukset on otettu haastattelun "sivulta 5".

Jonathan Vaughters Talks More About His Doping and His New York Times Op-Ed | Bicycling Magazine

Linkki vie haastetteluun "sivulle 1.".
*
* * * * **

Vaughtersin ja Frankie Andreun välinen keskustelu vahvistaa käsitystä ranskalaisjoukkueen satsittamisen vähyydestä.





> Cyclevaughters: hell, CA was ZERO
> FDREU: you mean all the riders
> Cyclevaughters: Credit Agricole
> FDREU: it's crazy
> Cyclevaughters: So, I realized lance was full of shit when he'd say everyone was doing it
> FDREU: You may read stuff that i say to radio or press, praising the Tour and lance but it's just playing the game
> Cyclevaughters: believe me, as carzy as it sounds - Moreau was on nothing. Hct of 39%
> FDREU: when in 2000-2001
> Cyclevaughters: so, that's when you start thinking... hell, kevin was telling me that after 2000 Ullrich never raced over 42%--- yeah moreau in 2000-2001



Cycle of denial: The dirty world of cycling | CBC Sports Online

----------


## vetooo

Contadorin mukaan Armstrongille pitäisi antaa vähän arvostustakin.





> "It seems to me that at certain times and in certain places Lance is not being treated with any respect," said Contador, a double Tour champion who returned from a doping ban in August."
> 
> "He is being humiliated and lynched, in my opinion. He is being destroyed."
> 
> "Right now people are talking about Lance but there has not been any new test or anything. It's based exclusively on witness statements that could have existed in 2005."
> 
> "I respect each rider's decision but I would have liked it to happen a bit earlier."



Alberto Contador thinks Lance Armstrong should be shown some respect | Sky Sports

----------


## Rommeli

> Contadorin mukaan Armstrongille pitäisi antaa vähän arvostustakin.
> 
> Alberto Contador thinks Lance Armstrong should be shown some respect | Sky Sports



Melkoisen yllättävältä taholta tuli nämä kommentit. Contadoria kunnei kuitenkaan ole tunnettu minään Lancen suurimpana ystävänä tai arvostajana.

----------


## Eros

> Melkoisen yllättävältä taholta tuli nämä kommentit. Contadoria kunnei kuitenkaan ole tunnettu minään Lancen suurimpana ystävänä tai arvostajana.



"What there is (in terms of evidence) I don't know, what I do know is that if cycling is popular in the United States it's thanks to him."

no tätä itsekin haen kommenteillani, lance on tehnyt pyöräilyn eteen sata kertaa enemmän kuin nämä läskipäät puvuissansa oikeussalissa. ja kuten lance itse sen sanoi; ei jaksa enää. ihmiset kadottavat todellisuuden näissä käsittämättömällä tavalla.

----------


## Rommeli

> no tätä itsekin haen kommenteillani, lance on tehnyt pyöräilyn eteen sata kertaa enemmän kuin nämä läskipäät puvuissansa oikeussalissa. ja kuten lance itse sen sanoi; ei jaksa enää. ihmiset kadottavat todellisuuden näissä käsittämättömällä tavalla.



Näinhän se menee. Jotenkin tässä casessa yritetään tehdä Lancesta jotain saatanasta seuraava sekä kaiken pahan alkua ja juurta. Rivien välistä on luettavissa jatkuvasti, että Lance olisi joku pyöräilyn (ja muunkin ammattiurheilun) dopingin alullepanija, mutta doping on ollut pyöräilyssä mukana aina. EPO ja muutkin pahat ovat tulleet huippupyöräilyyn jo ennen Lancea ja samat rohdot lienevät käytössä myös Lancen jälkeen.

Ja tosiaan, jos yksi ihminen on tehnyt jonkun lajien eteen erityisen paljon hyvää PR:ää, on se nimenomaan Lance Armstrong. Nyt touhua läpi sormien läpi historian katsoneet instanssit sitten kovan paineen alla haluavat lakaista kaiken maton alle ja laittaa koko miehen unohduksiin. Kyllä UCI:lla, USADA:lla, ASO:lla sekä monilla monilla muilla olisi syytä peiliinkatsomiseen ihan ensi alkuun. Kaikki ovat olleet osa isoa koneistoa, jonka romahtaessa nyt yksi henkilö pistetään tilille kaikesta. Ihan älyvapaata touhua.

----------


## kolistelija

> "What there is (in terms of evidence) I don't know, what I do know is that if cycling is popular in the United States it's thanks to him."
> 
> no tätä itsekin haen kommenteillani, lance on tehnyt pyöräilyn eteen sata kertaa enemmän kuin nämä läskipäät puvuissansa oikeussalissa. ja kuten lance itse sen sanoi; ei jaksa enää. ihmiset kadottavat todellisuuden näissä käsittämättömällä tavalla.



Njaa, tiedä sitten miltä pyöräily tämän jälkeen näyttää suuren yleisön silmin. Pyöräily on varmasti hyötynyt Lancen huippuvuosista, mutta se ei ainakaan minun mielestäni tee hänestä yhtään sen parempaa ihmistä.

Ja mitä tuohon kunnioitukseen tulee niin aika vaikea herraa on erityisemmin kunnioittaa. Saa toki ihmisarvon määrittämän minimikunnioituksen, sitä ei minun mielessäni voi ihmiseltä poistaa. Olisi kyllä mielenkiintoista huomata miten ajatukset muuttuisivat jos herra puhuisi suunsa puhtaaksi. Syyttömyyteen en usko sitten tippaakaan.

----------


## Rommeli

> Njaa, tiedä sitten miltä pyöräily tämän jälkeen näyttää suuren yleisön silmin. Pyöräily on varmasti hyötynyt Lancen huippuvuosista, mutta se ei ainakaan minun mielestäni tee hänestä yhtään sen parempaa ihmistä.
> 
> Ja mitä tuohon kunnioitukseen tulee niin aika vaikea herraa on erityisemmin kunnioittaa. Saa toki ihmisarvon määrittämän minimikunnioituksen, sitä ei minun mielessäni voi ihmiseltä poistaa. Olisi kyllä mielenkiintoista huomata miten ajatukset muuttuisivat jos herra puhuisi suunsa puhtaaksi. Syyttömyyteen en usko sitten tippaakaan.



Pointti tuossa lainaamassasi viestissä lieni se, että on melkoisen väärin lyödä kaikkea paskaa yhden ihmisen niskaan, kun asioihin on kautta historian ollut sekaantuneena kaikki instanssit urheilijoista kattojärjestöihin...

----------


## kolistelija

> Pointti tuossa lainaamassasi viestissä lieni se, että on melkoisen väärin lyödä kaikkea paskaa yhden ihmisen niskaan, kun asioihin on kautta historian ollut sekaantuneena kaikki instanssit urheilijoista kattojärjestöihin...



Tässä tapauksessa tuo paska suuntautuu yhteen ihmiseen varmaan siksi että hän on US Postalin hommassa ollut toiminnan keskipisteessä ja samalla kiistänyt kaiken. Ei kai se mikään ihme ole että mediakin on erityisen kiinnostunut kun puhuttaan seitsenkertaisen TdF voittajan douppaamisesta. Kattojärjestön syyttämistä kyllä tunnutaan yrittävän, vaikka siinä taitaa tulla uskottavuusongelmia hänelle joka asiaa veisi eteenpäin. Asiaan perehtyneet taitavat kyllä olla ihan samaa mieltä kanssasi, niin kuin minäkin olen.

----------


## spandex

Mitä minä voin tehdä ammattilaispyöräilyn doping-ongelmalle? Itse taidan jättää Eurosportin ensi kilpailukaudeksi tilaamatta, koska mm. minun maksu-tv-rahoillanihan siellä on lopunperin doupattu. Joo, syyttömät kärsivät, mutta en keksi tilanteeseen muutakaan ratkaisua. Miksi en ole toiminut tällä tavoin aiemmin? Olen kuitenkin ajatellut ettei tilanne olisi ihan noin paha kuin se on ollut.

----------


## Vandit

> Mitä minä voin tehdä ammattilaispyöräilyn doping-ongelmalle? Itse taidan jättää Eurosportin ensi kilpailukaudeksi tilaamatta, koska mm. minun maksu-tv-rahoillanihan siellä on lopunperin doupattu. Joo, syyttömät kärsivät, mutta en keksi tilanteeseen muutakaan ratkaisua. Miksi en ole toiminut tällä tavoin aiemmin? Olen kuitenkin ajatellut ettei tilanne olisi ihan noin paha kuin se on ollut.



Boikotoit vuosituhannen vaihteen douppausta jättämällä katsomatta kisat vuonna 2013? Okei.

----------


## rjrm

Ei siihen parempaakaan konstia taida olla.

----------


## Rommeli

Vanhemman hoikan käryäminen dopingista ei nyt ainakaan ihan äkkiseltään puhu sen puolesta, että pyöräily olisi jotenkin puhdistunut. Kyseisen kaverin suoritustaso käryn aikoihin oli kuitenkin varsin keskinkertainen. Skyn dominointi kauden aikana ei myöskään vähennä epäilyksiä. Froomen nousu tyhjästä parin vuoden aikana isojen ympäriajojen kärkimieheksi on myös melko omituista.

----------


## Vandit

> Vanhemman hoikan käryäminen dopingista ei nyt ainakaan ihan äkkiseltään puhu sen puolesta, että pyöräily olisi jotenkin puhdistunut. Kyseisen kaverin suoritustaso käryn aikoihin oli kuitenkin varsin keskinkertainen. Skyn dominointi kauden aikana ei myöskään vähennä epäilyksiä. Froomen nousu tyhjästä parin vuoden aikana isojen ympäriajojen kärkimieheksi on myös melko omituista.



Eikös tästä ollut se oletus/teoria että tallipomo määräsi Hoikalle tämän tietämättä douppia kehoon jotta ei voi vaihtaa tallia. Tiedän, kuulostaa naurettavalta, mutta ammattilaispyöräilyssä niinsanotusti "sopii kuvaan". Froomekin osoittautui Vueltassa tavalliseksi kuolevaiseksi.

----------


## Rommeli

> Eikös tästä ollut se oletus/teoria että tallipomo määräsi Hoikalle tämän tietämättä douppia kehoon jotta ei voi vaihtaa tallia. Tiedän, kuulostaa naurettavalta, mutta ammattilaispyöräilyssä niinsanotusti "sopii kuvaan". Froomekin osoittautui Vueltassa tavalliseksi kuolevaiseksi.



En jaksa noihin folihattujuttuihin lähteä mukaan.

----------


## ussaf

> Pointti tuossa lainaamassasi viestissä lieni se, että on melkoisen väärin lyödä kaikkea paskaa yhden ihmisen niskaan, kun asioihin on kautta historian ollut sekaantuneena kaikki instanssit urheilijoista kattojärjestöihin...



Tästä olen tietenkin samaa mieltä, ja uskoisin valtaosan olevan. Lisäisin, että vain tietynlaisten lasien läpi näyttää siltä, että vain yksi saa kantaa skeidaa. Näiden parin viikon aikana on tullut harva se päivä jotain uutta, isoimpana Rabon lopetus, Scarponi ja italiassa Ferrarin rinki... Lanceahan tässä juu jahdataan.

Perus ristiriita on siinä, että puhe UCI:n ja ASO:n jne  "mädännäisyydestä" alkoi monella vasta nyt kun shaiba alkoi osua LA:iin. (Korjatkaa toki jos muistan väärin) Siinä ei ollut mitään ongelmaa, että LA douppasi UCI:n, kansallisen liittonsa ja sponssien massien suomassa suojeluksessa, kunhan asia pysyi piilossa. Itse asiassa aika harvalla näytti  olevan ongelmia sen kanssa, että ko. lafkat myös joko aktiivisesti  jarruttivat keissi(e)n tutkimista tai lähinnä lakaisivat sen maton alle vielä muutama kuukausi takaperin. Lancella ei ole muka sijaa pyöräilyssä, mutta samalla pilliin puhaltaneet Floyd ja Kimmage on rosiksessa, Hein ja Pat jatkaa...

Että yön ylikö nämä instanssit nyt sitten mädiksi muuttuivat  vai mitä tässä tapahtui? Vai muuttuivatko ne mädiksi kun joku editoi Wikipediasta voitot nollaan?

----------


## Kal Pedal

Tästä Fränkin kärähtämisestä: teoria johon Vandit viittaa oli yksi ainoa "entä jos"-lause yhden lehtiartikkelin keskellä. Sen jälkeen kukaan ei ole esittänyt mitään todisteita eikä edes vakavasti spekuloinut asialla. Joten eiköhän jätetä tuota salaliitoteoriaa omaan arvoonsa ainakin niin kauan kunnes on asialla edes jotain pohjaa.

----------


## Also R

> Perus ristiriita on siinä, että puhe UCI:n ja ASO:n jne  "mädännäisyydestä" alkoi monella vasta nyt kun shaiba alkoi osua LA:iin. (Korjatkaa toki jos muistan väärin) Siinä ei ollut mitään ongelmaa, että LA douppasi UCI:n, kansallisen liittonsa ja sponssien massien suomassa suojeluksessa, kunhan asia pysyi piilossa. Itse asiassa aika harvalla näytti  olevan ongelmia sen kanssa, että ko. lafkat myös joko aktiivisesti  jarruttivat keissi(e)n tutkimista tai lähinnä lakaisivat sen maton alle vielä muutama kuukausi takaperin. Lancella ei ole muka sijaa pyöräilyssä, mutta samalla pilliin puhaltaneet Floyd ja Kimmage on rosiksessa, Hein ja Pat jatkaa...
> 
> Että yön ylikö nämä instanssit nyt sitten mädiksi muuttuivat  vai mitä tässä tapahtui? Vai muuttuivatko ne mädiksi kun joku editoi Wikipediasta voitot nollaan?



Kaikenlaista on tullut viime aikoina luettua, mutta ASOn mädännäisyydestä vähemmän.  Olisiko tarjota pari mehevää linkkiä?

Yli kolme vuotta vanha Greg LeMondin puhe sisältää tarinoita mm. Ferrarista, Lancesta ja UCIsta.  Esimerkiksi kuinka Ferrari fysiologian ammattilaisena ei tiennyt vuonna 1994 mikä on wattimittari ja mitä sillä tehdään (kohdassa noin 12min) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDy5NLVkliU
Täytyy uskoa, että Gregin ja Paulin kaltaisten ihmisten ansiosta pyöräilyllä voi olla tulevaisuutta.

----------


## Jousi

> Ensimmäinen vaihtoehto on sangen todennäköinen.
> 
> Tässä on erittäin hyvä Jonathan Vaughtersin haastattelu, jossa hän kertoo ajastaan Credit Agricolessa 2000-2002.
> 
> Oheiset lainaukset on otettu haastattelun "sivulta 5".
> 
> Jonathan Vaughters Talks More About His Doping and His New York Times Op-Ed | Bicycling Magazine
> 
> Linkki vie haastetteluun "sivulle 1.".
> ...



Kiitos vetooo linkeistä. Hyvät artikkelit!

----------


## Lasol

Salaliittoteorioita kannattaa miettiä, olihan Lancellakin aikamoiset systeemit takanaan jottei jäisi kiinni. Ja Bruyneelin (Lance ajan) kommervenkit tuntien en epäile ettei miehessä olisi hieman Lancen tyylistä omahyväistä paskiaista. Hyvin mahdollista tuo Frankin juttu, vaikken hoikista henk koht tykkääkään.

En ymmärrä miksi tämäntyyliset uutiset, että ollaan yli 10v valehdeltu asioista, on jotenkin yllättävää tämän ajan ihmisille. Moni asiahan perustuu valehtelulle. Esimerkiksi nykyajan 'demokraattinen' politiikka. Tai (ainakin omalla) työpaikalla valehtelu tai asioiden kertomatta jättäminen. Muutenkin rehellisyys on nyky-yhteiskunnassa selkeästi vähentynyt ja tullut harvinaisemmaksi vrt esim 80-lukuun. ts valehtelu on yleisesti hyväksyttävämpää kuin ennen. Huonoja esimerkkejä juu, mutta luulisin että ymmärtänette mikä on pointtini..

----------


## MV

> Pointti tuossa lainaamassasi viestissä lieni se, että on melkoisen väärin lyödä kaikkea paskaa yhden ihmisen niskaan, kun asioihin on kautta historian ollut sekaantuneena kaikki instanssit urheilijoista kattojärjestöihin...



Ainakin se yksi ihminen tuntuu ainakin tässä keskustelussa olevan väärä. Ei LA vaan JB, sanoisin. Niin hyvässä kuin pahassa.

Tuota "tehnyt pyöräilyn hyväksi" schaibaa ei oikein enää jaksaisi. Ars longa vita brevis, sano. Pyöräily urheilulajina lepää ranskalaisten, belgialaisten ja italialaisten pormestarien harteilla. Kuten aina ennenkin.

Vasta kun dopingista tulee rikos kaikissa merkittävissä maissa voidaan sitä alkaa tutkia riippumattomasti. UCI ja WADA ja IOC ja FSB ja CIA eivät ole puolueettomia. FDA tai DEA saattaisi olla, tai EMEA tai EMCDDA. Tai, tietenkin, EPO! Niin kauan kun näin ei ole, voi mätä järjestelmä aina etsiä syntipukin pyöräilijästä ja käryt voidaan painaa villaisella yksittäistapauksina. Aina.

Mutta toivoa ei ole, koska se johtaisi "vain pyöräilijät douppaavat (ja painonnostajat)" -myytin purkaantumiseen.

----------


## Matti S.

> Pointti tuossa lainaamassasi viestissä lieni se, että on melkoisen väärin lyödä kaikkea paskaa yhden ihmisen niskaan, kun asioihin on kautta historian ollut sekaantuneena kaikki instanssit urheilijoista kattojärjestöihin...



Tämä sankari (minunkin, tosin entinen sankari nykyään) kuitenkin löi muitten "sankareitten" ja jopa "kattojärjestöjen" suosiollisella avustuksella kymmenien, ellei jopa satojen miljoonien pyöräilyn ystävien niskaan "kaikkea pashaa". Pashaa, jota näyttää tulevan koko ajan lisää ja lisää. 

Sumutus isolla rahalla onnistui, mutta ajojahti onnistui vielä paremmin.

Olen melko varma että vielä kuluvan vuoden aikana monta kymmentä propyöräilijää tulee "uskoon" ja haluaa kertoa totuuden. Hyvä niin.

Veikkaan että LA istuu asiansa kanssa vielä tiilenpäitäkin lukemassa. Rangaistus tullaan arvioimaan ainakin suhteessa tuotettuun taloudelliseen tappioon. Eikä sen leivättömän pöydän ääressä auta sanoa olevansa kivessyövän sairastanut pashakasan päällimmäinen silmätikku vastoin omaa tahtoaan.

http://bicycling.com/blogs/thisjusti...strong-affair/

----------


## vakevves

Itse katson, että pyöräilyn vuosikymmeniä kestänyt dopingongelma on seurausta siitä, että lajin huipulla menestyminen on kautta aikain edellyttänyt tietynlaista "rikollista" luonnetta suhteessa dopingiin. Rehelliset ja lahjakkaat ovat usein joutuneet luopumaan huipulle nousemisesta, koska rehellisin keinoin sinne ei ole ollut asiaa. Vaikka muutama puhdas siihen pystyisikin, heidän vaikutus kokonaisuuteen on olematon. Kun menestystä dopingin avulla saavuttaneet pääsevät tallipäälliköiksi, dopingkulttuuri on ja pysyy. Nyt näyttää kerrankin siltä, että on jotain mahdollisuutta saada tähän muutosta. Se tosin edellyttää, että sankareina pidetyt menestyjät joudutaan pudottamaan vähemmän sankarillisten joukkoon.

----------


## petri ok

Pyöräily säilyy olympialajina
http://yle.fi/urheilu/roggelta_tukea...soissa/6349006
Onko tuo hyvä vai huono uutinen? En tiedä, ehkä jos UCIa edes uhattaisiin olympiastatuksen menetyksellä, niin jotain hyvää voisi tapahtua.

Olisiko se, että WADAn valtaa nostettaisiin UCIn (ja vaikka FISsin ylitse), että veripasseja ja testausta hoitaisivat lajiliittojen ohella täysin riippumattomat tahot ja viranomaiset (AFLD, ADT, ym), joku ratkaisu puhtaampaan urheiluun?

----------


## Jousi

Please share this Greg LeMond's open letter to Pat McQuaid with everyone:_

Can anyone help me out? I know this sounds kind of lame but I am not  well-versed in social marketing. I would like to send a message to  everyone that really loves cycling. I do not use Twitter and do not have  an organized way of getting some of my own “rage” out. I want to tell  the world of cycling to please join me in telling Pat McQuaid to f##k  off and resign. I have never seen such an abuse of power in cycling’s  history; resign Pat, if you love cycling. Resign even if you hate the  sport.

 Pat McQuaid, you know damn well what has been going on  in cycling, and if you want to deny it, then even more reasons why those  who love cycling need to demand that you resign.

 I have a file with what I believe is well-documented proof that will exonerate Paul.

 Pat, in my opinion you and Hein are the corrupt part of the sport. I do  not want to include everyone at the UCI because I believe that there  are many, maybe most that work at the UCI that are dedicated to cycling,  they do it out of the love of the sport, but you and your buddy Hein  have destroyed the sport.

 Pat, I thought you loved cycling? At  one time you did, and if you did love cycling please dig deep inside and  remember that part of your life — allow cycling to grow and flourish,  please! It is time to walk away. Walk away if you love cycling.

 As a reminder I just want to point out that recently you accused me of  being the cause of USADA’s investigation against Lance Armstrong. Why  would you be inclined to go straight to me as the “cause”? Why shoot the  messenger every time?

 Every time you do this I get more and  more entrenched. I was in your country over the last two weeks and I  asked someone that knows you if you were someone that could be  rehabilitated. His answer was very quick and it was not good for you. No  was the answer — no, no , no!

 The problem for sport is not drugs but corruption. You are the epitome of the word corruption.

 You can read all about Webster’s definition of corruption. If you want,  I can re-post my attorney’s response to your letter where you threaten  to sue me for calling the UCI corrupt. FYI I want to officially  reiterate to you and Hein that in my opinion the two of your represent  the essence of corruption.

 I would encourage anyone that loves  cycling to donate and support Paul in his fight against the Pat and Hein  and the UCI. Skip lunch and donate the amount that you would have spent  towards that Sunday buffet towards changing the sport of cycling.

 I donated money for Paul’s defense, and I am willing to donate a lot  more, but I would like to use it to lobby for dramatic change in  cycling. The sport does not need Pat McQuaid or Hein Verbruggen; if this  sport is going to change, it is now. Not next year, not down the road,  now! Now or never!

 People that really care about cycling have  the power to change cycling — change it now by voicing your thought and  donating money towards Paul Kimmage’s defense, (Paul, I want to  encourage you to not spend the money that has been donated to your  defense fund on defending yourself in Switzerland. In my case, a USA  citizen, I could care less if I lost the UCI’s bogus lawsuit. Use the  money to lobby for real change).

 If people really want to clean the sport of cycling up all you have to do is put your money where your mouth is.

 Don’t buy a USA Cycling license. Give up racing for a year, just long  enough to put the UCI and USA cycling out of business. We can then start  from scratch and let the real lovers in cycling direct where and how  the sport of cycling will go.

 Please make a difference. Greg

_

----------


## J T K

> Olisiko se, että WADAn valtaa nostettaisiin UCIn (ja vaikka FISsin  ylitse), että veripasseja ja testausta hoitaisivat lajiliittojen ohella  täysin riippumattomat tahot ja viranomaiset (AFLD, ADT, ym), joku  ratkaisu puhtaampaan urheiluun?



Aa-a. Tätähän esim. Vaughters peräänkuuluttaa voimakkaasti tällä hetkellä. Nykyinen systeemi pitäisi ainakin arvioida jonkun riippumattoman komitean taholta. Varmaan olisi syytä.

Siinä McQuaid on oikeassa, että ilman poliiseja tunnustuksia ei juurikaan ole saatu ja vasta pakon edessä on puhuttu suut suht koht puhtaaksi. Eihän niillä UCI:n haastatteluilla ole ollut mitään tehoa siinä vaiheessa, kun kaverit ovat olleet uransa ytimessä ja kaikki keinot ovat olleet käytössä. Mutta kun virkamerkki on lyöty tiskiin, haasteet takataskussa käsirautojen ja Lugerin ohella, juttua on tullut. Eikös tämä Padova-keissikin ole toteutunut tiiviillä poliisiyhteistyöllä. Ei järjestöjen säännöstö sanktioineen ole riittänyt eikä välttämättä riitä, kun kuviossa on iso liiketoimi jonka osasia ajajat ovat.

----------


## Leopejo

> Eikös tämä Padova-keissikin ole toteutunut tiiviillä poliisiyhteistyöllä.



Pelkästään poliisin toimena. Italian antidopinglautakunnalla ei ollut edes tietoa koko tutkinnasta, puhumattakaan pyöräilyliitosta tai olympiakomiteasta.

----------


## Joenranta

Nyt on käynyt ilmi, että ammattilaispyöräilyssä on paljon mätää, niin että on epävarmaa, kuinka monennella sijalla esim. Ranskan ympäriajossa on ensimmäinen puhdas pyöräilijä, on syytä muistaa, että itse pyöräily on kuitenkin kuntopyöräilyn harrastajalle ihan hyvä laji. Onhan se tietysti hankalaa ajatella, että on tulluyt eurosportilta seurattua esim. Ranskan ympäriajoa kohta kaksi kymmentä vuotta uskomuksin, että kyllä se Lance Amstrong on kova jätkä, kun selättämänsä syövän jälkeen vielä palasi voittajaksi. Mielestäni on parasta unohtaa koko Lance Amstrong ja muut doupatut pyöräilijät sillä hurskaalla toivomuksella, että jatkossa ammattilaispyöräilijät olisivat puhtaampia.

----------


## erkkk

> EPOhan ei kuuleman mukaan buustaa VO2max-tasoa kovin paljon, jotain juttua on interwebissä, että 5-10% olisi keskiarvoinen kehitys. Vaikutus anaerobiseen kynnykseen onkin sitten eri asia. Huhut kertovat, että 42 -> 52-54 hematokriitin hinaamalla se vanha VO2max tason teho muuttuu kynnystehoksi. Hyvän vastineen omaavat kuulema saattavat saavuttaa saman 42 -> 50 nostolla. Jos heittää tämän wateiksi, niin otetaan kaksi lahjakasta kuskia, jotka perus suorassa testissä tuuppaavat 450 wattia ennen kyykähtämistä. Oletetaan, että molemmilla on suht sama 42 hematokriitti. Eli hana-auki ajetussa 6-10 minuutin vedossa pyörii suunnilleen 450 wattia, eli ihan OK ainakin mun mielestä. Toinen kuski pistää piikillä EPOa ja nostaa hematokriittiä kymmenellä pykälällä ja kas kummaa, tunnin vedon teho pompsahtaa 420-450 wattiin. Doupattu kuski jaksaakin sitten ajaa "koko päivän" 400-430 watilla puhtaan kuskin kituessa peesissä kunhan matkalle ei satu pahaa sivutuulta tai kummempia mäkiä.



90-luvulla kokeilivat Norjassa Epoa amatööripyöräilijöihin, silleen ihan tieteellisessä tutkimuksessa. En nyt ihan tarkalleen muista mikä tuon tutkimuksen tarkoitus oli, mutta testijärjestelynä oli heittää osalle placeboa ja osalle aitoa kamaa. Jostain syystä testijoukossa oli maan amatöörihuippuja/lupauksia (en ymmärrä miksei SPU tehnyt aikoinaan myös vastaavia testejä maajoukkeen kanssa  :Leveä hymy:  ). No anyway esim Mads Kaggestad, joka myöhemmin sotki proffana viitisen vuotta, luuli aluksi testissä olleensa suolaliuoksella ja masentui tajutessaan sen että suorituskyky oli noussut 20 pinnaa tekemättä mitään. Myös Thor polki samaan aikaan norjan "maajoukkueessa", en vaan pysty millään muistamaan ketä kuskeja tuossa tutkimuksessa huhujen mukaan oli mukana.

Kehon vaste epolle riippuu varmasti aika paljon veriarvoista, mm Contadorin proffaksi kaapannut Manolo Sainz oli kuuluisa siitä että etsi talliinsa lupaavia kuskeja paskoilla veriarvoilla. Luonnollisesti 50 pinnan tuntumasta on vähän huono alkaa asentamaan turboa.

----------


## Rommeli

Asiaa sivuten:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/esca...ce-in-the-tour

----------


## vetooo

Kattava katsaus 1980-2000-luvun merkittävistä dopingvyyhdeistä: http://forum.teamsaxobanktinkoffbank...?TOPIC_ID=5013.

----------


## asb

> Salaliittoteorioita kannattaa miettiä, olihan Lancellakin aikamoiset systeemit takanaan jottei jäisi kiinni. Ja Bruyneelin (Lance ajan) kommervenkit tuntien en epäile ettei miehessä olisi hieman Lancen tyylistä omahyväistä paskiaista. Hyvin mahdollista tuo Frankin juttu, vaikken hoikista henk koht tykkääkään.



Ja kun salaliittoteorioista puhutaan, niin täytyy ilman muuta muistaa se, että Fränk "Kohta Eläkkeellä" Schleck käräytettiin, koska Andy "TdF Suosikki" Schleckiä haluttiin estää vaihtamasta tallia. Foliota lisää.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Nyt tunnusti Julich. Jättää samalla SKYn, kertovat useat eri lähteet.

----------


## arctic biker

Minä muistan kanssa tuon Norskien testin, jäi mieleen että joku sikäläinen kansallisen tason touhuaja masentui kovasti kun epon siivittämänä suorastaan lensi ja sitte palasikin arkeen. Lueskellu näitä juttuja ja ainakin Karipekka Kyrön Lahden aikojen kommentti että tää on tämmöstä amatöörien puuhastelua on ainakin totta!
Kun ny kattoo ja lukee Lancen ekonomisia ja poliittisiakin kytkentöjä ja kai se syöpäsäätiötouhukin tuottaa taaloja hällekin niin melkoisen isoissa ympyröissä pyörivät.
*Joenranta* 
Minusta kirjoitit asiaa. Ittellä ei ole näitä eurosportteja koskaan ollut mutta kestävyysurheilua olen ihan pikkasen harrastellut ja lajien huippuja tieten ihaillut. Ruosteista Ladaa ajan ja Mersukuskeja fanitan ideologialla. Jospa se tästä homma paranis, toivottavasti tällä vuosituhannella.

----------


## eklami

> Minä muistan kanssa tuon Norskien testin, jäi mieleen että joku sikäläinen kansallisen tason touhuaja masentui kovasti kun epon siivittämänä suorastaan lensi ja sitte palasikin arkeen. Lueskellu näitä juttuja ja ainakin Karipekka Kyrön Lahden aikojen kommentti että tää on tämmöstä amatöörien puuhastelua on ainakin totta!



Tästä tuli mieleeni tämä jo varmaan aiemminkin tänne postattu kertomus erään jenkkiläisen Cat 1 kuskin douping/epo kokeiluista vuodelta 2005: http://www.cyclingforums.com/t/27181...d-blood-doping

Mieleeni tuosta on takaraivoon jäänyt se seikka, että kuitenkin tuonkin tasoisen kuskin suorituskyky parani merkittävästi ja nopeasti, mutta mikä enemmän tuossa kiinnostaa on kohta "I was able to keep some of the power gain that I got from the epo and testosterone. I slowly dropped down to a sustainable power output close to 400 watts, which I then held with proper lactate threshold work on the bike. So the drug use did have some lasting effects on my body." Lähtötasona kun oli 350W niin puhutaan kuitenkin vuoden EPO-harjottelulla saadun yli 10% pysyvä vaikutus.

Paha tietenkään tuosta mennä sanomaan suoraan mikä on kenenkin lopputulema dopingin lopettamisen jälkeen ja miten paljon on kiinni vain siitä, että nopeammalla palautumisella pystytään treenaamaan enemmän jne. Mutta douping-kokeilujen tai kilpailukieltojenkaan jälkeen kaikki kuskit ei välttämättä palaa ihan siihen samaan arkeen kuin ennen aineita.

----------


## rjrm

Road bike actionista (uusin numero):
"It's ironic that cycling is the cleanest sport out there, and yet it still has the worst reputation."

----------


## arctic biker

> a miten paljon on kiinni vain siitä, että nopeammalla palautumisella pystytään treenaamaan enemmän jne.



Siinähän se pointti. ei se epokaan sohvalla maaten auta. Muistan että tällä norskilla joka ei ollut pyöräilijä, lajin olen unohtanut, tää palaaminen arkeen oli sen verta nopeaa ja raadollista että hän lopetti kilpatason touhuamisen sikseen.

----------


## 90kg

> Nyt tunnusti Julich. Jättää samalla SKYn, kertovat useat eri lähteet.



Se hauska kuva jossa oli paljon äksiä 1,2,3 sijoja voittaneiden passikuvien päällä sai yhden äksän lisää.

----------


## MarkoA

Tämä oli tosi hyvä kommentti ja yksi mielenkiintoinen juttu. Ajatellaan vaikkapa kärystä seuraava kilpailukielto ja sen kesto. Pari vuotta täysipainoista EPO treeniä ja jälleen viivalle?
Ja taas toisaalta mitä pitäisi ajatella esim Ullesta kun sillä edellä väitettiin olleen puhas kausi välillä. Edellä tosin vuosia douppia. Puhdas?

----------


## spandex

> Boikotoit vuosituhannen vaihteen douppausta jättämällä katsomatta kisat vuonna 2013? Okei.



http://road.cc/content/news/69193-20...eracion-puerto

----------


## Lasol

En todellakaan ole lääkäri tai muutenkaan asiantuntija, en edes itse ole kokeillut, mutta; EPO ei liene se lääke jolla saa aikaan pitkäkestoisempia suorituskyvyn lisääntymisiä käytn päätyttyä. EPO ei ymmärtääkseni myöskään ole se lääke jolla palaudutaan nopeasti ja täten harjoitellaan enemmän.

HGH lienee yksi esimerkki lääkkeestä jolla voi olla vaikutuksia vaikka käyttö lopetetaan. Kortisonilla ja varsinkin testolla saadaan taas palautuminen selkeästi nopeammaksi jolloin harjotusmääriä voi radikaalisti nostaa.

En ole 100% varma näistä koska en ole lääkäri, mutta uskon itseopiskelun perusteella osuvani lähelle oikeaa.

----------


## Matti S.

http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/...rong-decision/

The embattled International Cycling Union will meet on Friday to discuss the "exact sporting consequences" of the decision to strip Lance Armstrong of his seven Tour de France titles amid calls for president Pat McQuaid to resign.

----------


## rjrm

http://road.cc/content/news/69193-20...eracion-puerto

Tuoltahan on tulossa vallan huikea kattaus viihdettä. Menchov, Vinokourov ja parikymmentä tiimiä. Tuon mukaan siellä on kaksi erillistä tutkintaa. Toivottavasti paljastuu mahdollisimman paljon ja mahdollisimman pahaa. Huonompi vaihtoehto on, että totuus ei paljastu.

"The Padova investigation is separate to another one being conducted from Mantova which focus on the Lampre team, although there is clearly some overlap and co-operation between the two."

----------


## Leopejo

Juu, kaksi tutkintaa, joista ehkä tärkein on Padova, eli tohtori Ferrariin ja hänen asiakkaisiin keskittyvä.

Mantovan tutkinta kohdistuu Lampre-talliin pari vuotta sitten ja muutamien sen silloisten ajajien suhteisiin paikalliseen apteekkariin, joka myi doping-aineita. Suuria nimiä mm. Ballan.

----------


## Rommeli

> Se hauska kuva jossa oli paljon äksiä 1,2,3 sijoja voittaneiden passikuvien päällä sai yhden äksän lisää.



Escartin kun vielä avaa suunsa, onkin se kuva pelkkää ruksia. Siellähän oli pari ruksaamatonta doupparia kuvassa ja enää yksi, jota vastaan ei ole todisteita.

----------


## OJ

> En todellakaan ole lääkäri tai muutenkaan asiantuntija, en edes itse ole kokeillut, mutta; EPO ei liene se lääke jolla saa aikaan pitkäkestoisempia suorituskyvyn lisääntymisiä käytn päätyttyä. EPO ei ymmärtääkseni myöskään ole se lääke jolla palaudutaan nopeasti ja täten harjoitellaan enemmän.



Kropan pitää kuitenkin tehdä se työ ja se kovemmilla tehoilla vääntäminen antaa elimistölle kovemman ärsykkeen kuin luonnollisesti pystyisi. Se pysyvä muutos riippuu siitä kuinka kauan ja kuinka usein on harjoitellut "ylitehoilla". EPO kuulema mahdollistaa kovien treenien tekemisen useammin, en tiedä miksi, mutta näin olen asian ymmärtänyt. Tietty jotkut vetävät siihen sivuun testoa, mutta testokuurin palautuslääkkeet ja EPOlla buustattu veri saattaa olla veritulpan kerjäämistä.

----------


## rjrm

Tunnustan dopingmenneisyyteni. Kerran oli epopaketti kädessä. En käyttänyt. Paketin hinta oli 2000e ja sen sai ihan maalaisapteekista reseptillä.

----------


## gali

> Escartin kun vielä avaa suunsa, onkin se kuva pelkkää ruksia. Siellähän oli pari ruksaamatonta doupparia kuvassa ja enää yksi, jota vastaan ei ole todisteita.



Linkki?

----------


## Herman

> Linkki?



http://www.welt.de/img/sport/origs11...h600/title.jpg

----------


## Jman

> Tunnustan dopingmenneisyyteni. Kerran oli epopaketti kädessä. En käyttänyt. Paketin hinta oli 2000e ja sen sai ihan maalaisapteekista reseptillä.



Saahan sitä mistä tahansa apteekista reseptillä? Itsellänikin olisi ollut tilaisuus ryhtyä epon käyttäjäksi. Sitä olisi ollut mummovainaan pakastimessa. Sitä aika loppuaikana annettiin hänelle kun veri oli niin ohutta.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2

----------


## asb

> Tämä oli tosi hyvä kommentti ja yksi mielenkiintoinen juttu. Ajatellaan vaikkapa kärystä seuraava kilpailukielto ja sen kesto. Pari vuotta täysipainoista EPO treeniä ja jälleen viivalle?
> Ja taas toisaalta mitä pitäisi ajatella esim Ullesta kun sillä edellä väitettiin olleen puhas kausi välillä. Edellä tosin vuosia douppia. Puhdas?



Urheilijahan on kilpailukiellonkin aikana sitoutunut WADA:n koodiin, velvollinen ilmoittamaan olinpaikkansa ja yllätystestien piirissä. Riski jäädä kiinni on yhtä iso, kuin muutenkin.

----------


## Jake_Kona

Douppausrangaistuksissa pitäisi siirtyä samaan kuin monessa kirjastossa palauttamattomien lainakirjojen tai poliisilla syyttämättömyys laittomiin aseisiin.
Armon vuosi siis.
Kaikki julki ja aloitetaan uudelleen alusta
( tämä on liki jeesustelutopikkia. vahvasti)

----------


## vetooo

> http://www.welt.de/img/sport/origs11...h600/title.jpg



Ruksit välttäneistä ajajista kaikilla on jonkinlainen painolasti harteillaan. Escartin kuului 1990-luvun ja 2000-luvun vaihteessa Kelmeen. Tallin - niin kuin monen muunkin joukkueen - historia on aika synkkä. Väkisinkin tulee ajatus, ettei Escartin saavuttanut menestystä pelkällä leipä&vesi -linjalla. Klöden on liitetty Freiburg-veridopingjupakkaan. Myös Pereiro on kysymysmerkki. Landisiin laajassa haastattelussa (Kimmagen tekemä) jenkki kertoo kaksikon vitsailleen neulan käteen jättämistä jäljistä Tourin 2006 aikana. Tosin tämäkään ei ole mikään todiste.

----------


## Ossipoika

http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/Armstrong+j...a1305610106706

Ohhoh, en usko että toi on halpaa edes Lancelle..

----------


## Kal Pedal

UCI laittaa Kimmage-syytteet jäihin sekä nimittää puolueettoman komission tutkimaan järjestön toimia koskien Armstron-jupakkaa (Cycling Weekly).

----------


## Rommeli

> http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/Armstrong+j...a1305610106706
> 
> Ohhoh, en usko että toi on halpaa edes Lancelle..



Kaikki muutkin joutuvat näemmä palauttamaan palkintorahansa. Näin jälkikäteen ajatellen sponsorit ovat sitten saaneet vitusti ilmaista mainosta, kun pojat ovat sotkeneet munamankeleitaan.

Eiköhän Lance noista maksuista selviä, mutta mitenköhän on kaikkien muiden kavereiden laita?

----------


## majis

> Kaikki muutkin joutuvat näemmä palauttamaan palkintorahansa. Näin jälkikäteen ajatellen sponsorit ovat sitten saaneet vitusti ilmaista mainosta, kun pojat ovat sotkeneet munamankeleitaan.
> 
> Eiköhän Lance noista maksuista selviä, mutta mitenköhän on kaikkien muiden kavereiden laita?



Veikkaan että Oakley ja Giro eivät olisi likipitäenkään niin isoja brändejä ja yityksiä kuin ovat ilman Lancea.

----------


## Rommeli

> Veikkaan että Oakley ja Giro eivät olisi likipitäenkään niin isoja brändejä ja yityksiä kuin ovat ilman Lancea.



Tuskinpa olisivat. Samaa voinee sanoa myös Trekistä?

----------


## Vandit

> Eiköhän Lance noista maksuista selviä, mutta mitenköhän on kaikkien muiden kavereiden laita?



Millaisistahan summista on kyse noilla jotka tunnustivat doping- taustansa? Erittäin harmillista, suorastaan typerää. Tarkoittaa sitä, että jatkossa kukaan ei tule tunnustamaan mitään, oli laji mikä tahansa.

Ja jos nyt ei tässä ketjussa ollut, niin uutisissa myös vahvistus siihen ettei Armstrongin voittoja jaeta uudelleen vaan historiaan jää "aukko".

----------


## Samuli

> http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/Armstrong+j...a1305610106706
> 
> Ohhoh, en usko että toi on halpaa edes Lancelle..



Pikkurahoista puhutaan Lancen osalta, noin 3,5milj.€ tais UsPostalille tulla noita palkintorahoja vuosien saatossa. Jostain näin että Nike olisi sponssannut Lancea viime vuonna 12 miljoonalla taalalla.

----------


## Jake_Kona

Taalat taskussa. No hätÄ.

----------


## majis

> Tuskinpa olisivat. Samaa voinee sanoa myös Trekistä?



No aivan varmasti.Tuskinpa minäkään ilman Lancea Trekillä ajelisin Oakleyt silmillä.

----------


## OJ

Oakley ja Giro olivat jonkinlaisessa kulttimaineesss jo Lanken valtakautta ennenkin. 

UCI sitten päätti, että omerta on vähän liian heikoilla ja sitä on nyt ryhdyttävä jeesaamaan ihan kattojärjestön toimesta.

----------


## apuajaja

Eikö ainakin US Postalissa ollut käytäntö että voittorahat jaettiin kaikkien ajajien kesken? Palauttamisvaatimusta ei voine juridisesti ulottaa kuin voittajaan.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Niin mutta sillä miten talli/voittaja on käyttänyt rahansa ei ole mitään merkitystä takaisinperinnälle. Lankelle se voittajabonus on maksettu ja häneltä se myös peritään.
toinen asia on sitten että siellä on jaettu paljon muitakin bonuksia, pallopaidalle jne. Miksi niitä ei ole peritty takaisin kun saaja myöhemmin palaa D:stä?

----------


## EsaJ

> Veikkaan että Oakley ja Giro eivät olisi likipitäenkään niin isoja brändejä ja yityksiä kuin ovat ilman Lancea.



Kyllä Oakleyt on iso merkki ilman lanceakin. Ekat Oakleyt tuli ostettua jo ysäreinä... lancesta ollu sillo mitään tietoa....

----------


## asb

Pakkohan tohon rahojen takaisinmaksuun on saada joku käräyttöjäturva, niin kuin on kilpailukiellon pituudessakin (käräyttäjä voi siis saava 3/4 lyhennystä tuomioon). Sama alennus rahojen maksuun vaikka.

----------


## Salla

http://www.taloussanomat.fi/ihmiset/...low_story_list

----------


## vetooo

Italian Firenzessä järjestettävien MM-kisjoen 2013 maskotiksi on valittu Pinokkio.

----------


## Cycledrophis

:Leveä hymy: 
Jollakulla on kyllä leikannut.

Jari

----------


## arctic biker

> “Okay, so say that everyone one of the confessors stopped taking PEDs in  2006 as they claim, what about the residual effects of drugs?” Zirbel  writes. “Their level of training and racing on PEDs was so much higher  than what they could achieve sans that the benefits of that could last  for years, right? There are no studies about this that I know of but I  have to believe that the grand tours, training, etc. that they did on  the juice had to be beneficial to the body for years to come. Not to  mention the confidence and other mental aspects gained while  riding/racing better than you’re capable of naturally. In all, it seems  like a pretty sweet deal for these guys.”



Täältä; http://velonews.competitor.com/2012/...hampion_262521

----------


## Jälkijouko

Eilen ilmestyneessä Kanavassa (7/2012) Erkki Vettenniemi kirjoittaa tuohtuneena otsikolla "suomalaista urheilukansaa huijataan doping-kohulla".

Tässä pari nehukkainta kappaletta:
 "Opetusministeriö ojentaa yhtä paljon varoja urheilun kehittämiseen (järjestöille) kuin urheilumenestyksen jarruttamiseen (antidoping)"

"Suomalaista urheilukansaa on siis petetty. Meidät on jujutettu uskomaan, että apteekin hyllyllä lymyäisi iso paha doping ja että medikalisoituneessa yhteiskunnassa urheilijoiden täytyisi pysytellä farmakologisesti koskemattomina."

Huh huh.

----------


## Talisker

> Jollakulla on kyllä leikannut. Jari



Pinoccio on MM-kisaseudulta kotoisin.
PISTOIA: COLLODI THE TOWN ADVENTURE IN PINOCCHIO'S HOMETOWN
"hauska yhteensatuma"

----------


## MV

> Eilen ilmestyneessä Kanavassa (7/2012) Erkki Vettenniemi kirjoittaa tuohtuneena otsikolla "suomalaista urheilukansaa huijataan doping-kohulla".



Lueskelin hiusten hiljalleen noustessa pöyristyksestä. Kivasti kusi Tom Simpsonin haudalle tohtorissetä. Pitäisi jaksaa kirjoittaa vastine, mutta kun nuo ei muistaakseni julkaise anonyymejä eikä ilman affiliaatioita. Toisaalta Kanavan linjaan kuuluu julkaista provokaatioita.

----------


## Teemu H

Minua tässä sotkussa eniten sylettää ylempien tahojen toiminta. UCI vie tunnustajilta rahat, ja Sky-talli työpaikat. Miten tämän annetaan jatkua, en voi käsittää. Pöytä ei voi puhdistua, jos tunnustamisesta rangaistaan. 

Varsinkin Lancella on isot rahat pelissä. Raha tätä maailmaa pyörittää, ja tunnustaminen vaatii sitä liian paljon. Jos Lancelle annettaisiin anteeksi, niin samalla tavalla pitäisi tehdä kaikille muillekin. Jos muilta vietäisiin rahat, niin sitten myös Lancelta mijoonat.

Olen katsonut kaikki Tourit ja Girot vissiin 15 vuotta putkeen, ja MM-kisat yms. päälle. Lopetan tämän paskan seuraamisen tähän, jos ei tule pian muutosta. Douppaaminen on kuulunut lajiin aina, ja niin ehkä korruptiokin. Tällaista tekopyhyyttä en jaksa kuitenkaan seurata.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Sean Yates jättää SKYn ja tunnustaa dopingmenneisyytensa, raportoi Telegraph.

----------


## EsaJ



----------


## Jezco

Loistava kuva!  :Hymy: 

Tässä maalataan Lankesta hirveää pahista mutta itse näkisin kuitenkin LA:n olevan vain olosuhteiden tuote. Ahneet lajijärjestöt, kaksinaamaiset sponsorit ja sinisilmäiset katsojat, jotka ajelevat sunnuntailenkkinsä Trekin Speed concept 9.9:llä Oakleyt päässä, ovat ihan samalla tavalla mukana koko ketjussa. Karmeeta amerikkalaistyylistä jeesusteluahan tuo Lancen homma on ollut viimeiset 15? vuotta, mutta koko kilpapyöräily (ja mahdollisesti kaikki muut lajit) ovat ihan samassa veneessä. 

Tämä asettaa mun mielessä myös suomen hiihtodoping -skandaalin erilaiseen valoon. Jostain syystä en saa mielestäni pois norjalaisten suhtautumista "ei meillä mutta muualla, vain yksittäistapauksia". Siellä on aikamoinen douping- ja bullshit koneisto jauhamassa kansalle viihdettä.

Tänä aamuna heräsin siis onnellisena siitä että omistan tuplamäärän palleja LA:iin verrattuna ja yhtä monella TdF voitolla siunattuna. Taidanpa vetää Livestrong paitani päälle ja mennä voitelemaan valmiiksi Fischereitäni hiihtokautta varten.

----------


## Lasol

> Minua tässä sotkussa eniten sylettää ylempien tahojen toiminta. UCI vie tunnustajilta rahat, ja Sky-talli työpaikat. Miten tämän annetaan jatkua, en voi käsittää. Pöytä ei voi puhdistua, jos tunnustamisesta rangaistaan.....



Kakspiippunen juttu mun mielestä. Toki on väärin rangaista tunnustamisesta, kyllä. Kuitenkin nuo tahot jotka ovat d-vitamiinin yliannostusta harrastaneet osaavat sen homman todennäkösesti paremmin kuin nuori juuri proffaksi aloitteleva pyöräilijä. Osaavat siis monelta kantilta, annostukset, valehtelu yms. Näkisin skyn toimenpiteet siis ennaltaehkäisevänä toimintana, vaikka kyseinen talli tekeekin tämän pelkästään julkisuuskuvan takia. Sky on aika iso pulju...

Niin ja esimerkki: Bruyneel. Eipä lopettanut douppaamiskulttuurin viljelyä Lanceen... Linnaa tälle kaverille.

----------


## rjrm

Kyllähän tuosta kannattaa käydä toinen keskustelu parin vuorokauden sisällä  :Hymy:

----------


## vetooo

> Sean Yates jättää SKYn ja tunnustaa dopingmenneisyytensa, raportoi Telegraph.



Epävirallisten tietojen mukaan myös apulaissporttipäällikkö Steven de Jongh olisi saamassa potkut d-menneisyytensä takia. De Jongh ajoi ammattilaisena 1995 - 2009 (1995-1999 TVM, 2000-2005 Rabobank, 2005-2009 Quick Step).

----------


## vetooo

Ensin UCI haastoi Kimmagen. Haastaako Kimmage nyt UCI:n?

Indications Kimmage may take legal action of his own against UCI

----------


## MV

Jaksche puhuu asia a

----------


## vetooo

> Epävirallisten tietojen mukaan myös apulaissporttipäällikkö Steven de Jongh olisi saamassa potkut d-menneisyytensä takia. De Jongh ajoi ammattilaisena 1995 - 2009 (1995-1999 TVM, 2000-2005 Rabobank, 2005-2009 Quick Step).



De Jongh tunnusti dopingmenneisyytensä, joten hän lähtee Team Skysta.

OP-QS:n ensi kauden sikariportaassa toimiva ja d:n käytön tunnustanut Rolf Aldag kertoo omista fiiliksistään, kun hän puhui suunsa (osin?) puhtaaksi vuonna 2007.

Rolf Aldag on doping confessions | Latest News | Cycling Weekly

----------


## vakevves

Dopingista luopuminen on monelle tallipäällikölle ja huippupyöräilijälle hyppy tuntemattomaan. Voi olla hyvinkin erilaista saavuttaa huippukunto d:n avulla kuin puhtaana. Niin irvokkaalta kuin se kuulostaa, dopingin käyttö on nähdyn perusteella se tuttu, koeteltu ja tietyllä tavalla riskitön keino hankkia menestystä. Tuskin kymmeniä vuosia aineiden kanssa lätränneet edes harkitsevat muuta. Jos hyvin käy, koko pyöräilyn valmentautumispaletti menee uusiksi ja huipulle valikoituu entiseen verrattuna toisenlaisia tyyppejä.


Antidopingtyön kannalta suuria ympäriajoja tulisi lyhentää viikolla. Kaksi viikkoa riittää, eikä urheilullinen puoli kärsi yhtään. Perinteisiin on turha vedota. Perinteistähän pitää nimenomaan päästä eroon, kun katsoo minkälaiset tyypit ympäriajoissa ovat pärjänneet.

----------


## EsaJ

> Antidopingtyön kannalta suuria ympäriajoja tulisi lyhentää viikolla. Kaksi viikkoa riittää, eikä urheilullinen puoli kärsi yhtään. Perinteisiin on turha vedota. Perinteistähän pitää nimenomaan päästä eroon, kun katsoo minkälaiset tyypit ympäriajoissa ovat pärjänneet.



Olen tässä kyllä samaa mieltä. Ja vaikka polkisivat 1/3 hiljempaa ilman douppia niin sou not, voittaja se siinäkin selviäisi.

----------


## Lasol

> ...........Antidopingtyön kannalta suuria ympäriajoja tulisi lyhentää viikolla. Kaksi viikkoa riittää, eikä urheilullinen puoli kärsi yhtään. Perinteisiin on turha vedota. Perinteistähän pitää nimenomaan päästä eroon, kun katsoo minkälaiset tyypit ympäriajoissa ovat pärjänneet.



Eri mieltä. Yhtä monta etappia voi ajaa, korkeintaan 3. lepopäivä. Yksittäisten etappien pituutta tulisi karsia, ja ollaan jo karsittukin. Vuoden 1987 Tourin pituus oli 4231km, vuoden 2013 3360km. Oikea suunta, vielä lyhemmäksi. 3000km pintaan. Yksittäisen etapin pituuteen rajoitus. Edelleen näkee jotain 245km etappeja, mutta myös 120km. Esim 210km max suurissa ympäriajoissa. EPO on ollut se suurin ongelma eikä se auta jaksamaan paremmin tai palautumaan (ainakaan merkittävästi). Sen avulla vain pääsee kovempaa. Jos ympäriajot olisivat 2 viikkoisia niistä lähtisi kyllä iso pala arvostusta varmasti suurelta osalta pyöräilyä seuraavasta kansasta. Väitän että edes kuskit eivät haluaisi 2 viikkoisia ympäriajoja.

----------


## vakevves

> Olen tässä kyllä samaa mieltä. Ja vaikka polkisivat 1/3 hiljempaa ilman douppia niin sou not, voittaja se siinäkin selviäisi.



Dopingin edut näyttävät korostuvan pitkissä etappiajoissa. Yhden päivän klassikoissa voi paremmin pärjätä puhtaana. 

Tulevaisuuden Gran Tour voisi olla esim. 5 tasamaapäivää, 4 vuoristoa, 3 vaihtelevaa,  2 aika-ajoa; lyhyt ja pitkä sekä 1 lepo. 

Sen verran olen vielä sinisilmäinen, että pidän pyöräilyn mahdollista puhdistumista etuna suomalaisille. Kovin vähän on tullut pyöräilijöiden ulostuloja dopingin käytöstä esim. Espanjasta, Italiasta tai entisen itäblokin maista. Kyllä kaikki kivet pitää kääntää, jotta kulttuuri muuttuu.

----------


## Lasol

> Dopingin edut näyttävät korostuvan pitkissä etappiajoissa. Yhden päivän klassikoissa voi paremmin pärjätä puhtaana. 
> 
> Tulevaisuuden Gran Tour voisi olla esim. 5 tasamaapäivää, 4 vuoristoa, 3 vaihtelevaa, 2 aika-ajoa; lyhyt ja pitkä sekä 1 lepo. 
> 
> Sen verran olen vielä sinisilmäinen, että pidän pyöräilyn mahdollista puhdistumista etuna suomalaisille. Kovin vähän on tullut pyöräilijöiden ulostuloja dopingin käytöstä esim. Espanjasta, Italiasta tai entisen itäblokin maista. Kyllä kaikki kivet pitää kääntää, jotta kulttuuri muuttuu.



Jos hyppää järveen, kastuu. Totta.

Suomalaisille etua puhdistumisesta? En olis kovin vakuuttunut. Ainakin hiihdossa isänmaassamme osataan metkut ihan kiitettävästi. On entiset maajoukkuelääkärit käyny Italiassa opiskelemassa d-vitamiinin metkuja joskus 90-luvulla. Eli pitäis Suomessakin olla tietotaitoa. Toki rahaakin se vaatii jota suomen pyöräilyssä ei ole, hiihdossa nyt joku ropo liikkuu.. Eli kuitenkin ehkä pieni etu puhtaasta meiningistä, muttei merkittävää. En odottaisi 10 suomipoikaa TdF:ssä ikinä vaikka pelkkää kauravelliä vedettäiskin.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Ilman dopingia GT:t muuttuvat tylsemmiksi. Foorumillä käy kova valitus kun ei enää nähdä iskuja vuorilla.

----------


## EsaJ

> Ilman dopingia GT:t muuttuvat tylsemmiksi. Foorumillä käy kova valitus kun ei enää nähdä iskuja vuorilla.



Sit ei varmaan kandee ajella GT:itä vuorilla... Pitähän lajin olla mielenkiintoinen, mutta ei doupattu. Muutoksen tuulet tulevat, olethan valmis!

----------


## J T K

En ole kyllä vakuuttunut siitä, että esim. nykymuotoisen Tourin yhteismitan muuttaminen muutamalla satasella toisi douppauskynnykseen muutosta. 

Se että ajetaanko 3500km tai 3000km, tipauttaisi etappien keskimittoja n.20km:lla, jos ajetaan 18 päivää. Mä luulen kyllä, että jos aineet saataisiin kokonaan pois, niin kolmea viikkoa alkaa luomuna tuntumaan aika ylivoimaiselta, jolloin kahdenkin viikon hinkkaaminen alkaa olla ihan riittävä. Mutta se on toinen kysymys sitten, vaikuttaako suurten GT-kisojen formaatin muuttaminen aineiden käyttöön isossa kuvassa. Tokihan nekin ovat kauden kohokohtia ja TDF tietysti lajin suurin etappikisa järjettömällä markkina-arvolla. Itse voisin kyllä seurata muunkinlaista GT-formaattia ei siinä. Suostuuko siihen miljardi muuta katsojaa niin en tiedä  :Hymy: 

Olisko kyse enempi siitä, että nykymuotoinen kilpailukalenteri, pistesysteemit ja talleissa vieläkin d-menneisyydessä ryvettyneet pyörivät mukana, tallien taloudellinen paine on valtava ja takeita ei ole toiminnan jatkumisesta vuotta pidemmälle, hyvä jos niinkään kauan. Ei se hirveästi ruoki puurolinjaa.

----------


## ajelee

Pari juttua.
Kaikkea ammattilaisurheilua pyörittää raha ja vain raha. Niin kauan kun kolmen viikon tuoreilla riittää yleisöä teiden varsilla ja telkkarissa, ei se formaatti muutu.

Eikös vanha sanonta sano että: ei se matka "tapa", vaan vauhti. Törkeästi yleistäen lyhyemmällä tourilla ajetaan sitten lujempaa ja rasitustaso on edelleen yhtä kova.

PS. Lance on päässyt South Parkiin:
http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/a...-affair-35656/

----------


## jannevaro

Miksi Ylen pitää jaksaa julkaista tämän pellen edesottamuksia edelleen?
http://yle.fi/urheilu/italialaispyor...ostaan/6357620

----------


## Lasol

> En ole kyllä vakuuttunut siitä, että esim. nykymuotoisen Tourin yhteismitan muuttaminen muutamalla satasella toisi douppauskynnykseen muutosta. 
> 
> Se että ajetaanko 3500km tai 3000km, tipauttaisi etappien keskimittoja n.20km:lla, jos ajetaan 18 päivää. Mä luulen kyllä, että jos aineet saataisiin kokonaan pois, niin kolmea viikkoa alkaa luomuna tuntumaan aika ylivoimaiselta, jolloin kahdenkin viikon hinkkaaminen alkaa olla ihan riittävä. Mutta se on toinen kysymys sitten, vaikuttaako suurten GT-kisojen formaatin muuttaminen aineiden käyttöön isossa kuvassa. Tokihan nekin ovat kauden kohokohtia ja TDF tietysti lajin suurin etappikisa järjettömällä markkina-arvolla. Itse voisin kyllä seurata muunkinlaista GT-formaattia ei siinä. Suostuuko siihen miljardi muuta katsojaa niin en tiedä 
> 
> Olisko kyse enempi siitä, että nykymuotoinen kilpailukalenteri, pistesysteemit ja talleissa vieläkin d-menneisyydessä ryvettyneet pyörivät mukana, tallien taloudellinen paine on valtava ja takeita ei ole toiminnan jatkumisesta vuotta pidemmälle, hyvä jos niinkään kauan. Ei se hirveästi ruoki puurolinjaa.



Lyhyen matikan koulussa kävin. 4200km -> 3300km on jo lyhentynyt. Siis lähes tuplat mainitsemastasi 500km:stä. Tottakai sillä on merkitystä. Laskeppa monta tuntia menee esim 40km/h keskarilla 900km ajamiseen. Kortisoonia ja testoja ei tarvita palautumiseen kun kumulatiivinen rasitus on selkeästi pienempi. Millä perusteella kolmen viikon kinnaaminen luomuna on ylivoimaista? Onko perusteita tälle väitteelle? Oletko kokeillut? Itse olin keväällä etelä-espanjassa 3 ja puoli viikkoa. Pidin yhden lepopäivän ja yhtenä päivänä kävin salilla. Muina päivinä ajoin. Toki matkat olivat lyhyempiä, mutta olen harrastelija. Tokihan siinä väsyi, muttei ylivoimaisesti. Sitäpaitsi eikö muka pyöräkilpailuissa saa väsyä? Niin ja minä olen yksi niistä joka ei seuraisi 2 viikon 'suuria' ympäriajoja. Ainakaan samalla innolla.

Toi vika osuus kirjoittelustasi on totta.

----------


## asb

> Ilman dopingia GT:t muuttuvat tylsemmiksi. Foorumillä käy kova valitus kun ei enää nähdä iskuja vuorilla.



70- ja 80-luvuilla GT-kisat olivat pidempiä ja niissä nähtiin iskuja vuoristossa enemmän, kuin nykyään. Oletan, että EPO:n vetäminen on vähentynyt viime vuosina, joten EPO:n douppauksen puute ei ole syy vuoristoiskujen puutteeseen.


Väitän, että syypää on pyöräilyn tieteellistyminen. Kuskeista on tullut koneita, jotka ajavat wattimittarin mukaan optimaalista maksimivauhtia koko ajan. Kun joku iskee, niin katsotaan wattimittarista ja päätellään kauanko se jaksaa ja kannattaako lähteä perään. Ja koskaan ei kannata, koska huipulla erot wateissa ovat niin pienet. Varsinkin jos vastustaja sattuu on vanha tiimikaveri, jonka kynnystehot ovat oman tallipäällikön tiedossa.

Etappien lyhentäminen ei vaikuta, koska silloin ajetaan vain kovempaa.


Ratkaisu mielenkiinnon palauttamiseen on sähkölaittteiden rajoittaminen. Wattimittarit veke kokonaan. Sykemittari kuskille ja nopeusmittari pyörään.

----------


## Rommeli

> 70- ja 80-luvuilla GT-kisat olivat pidempiä ja niissä nähtiin iskuja vuoristossa enemmän, kuin nykyään. Oletan, että EPO:n vetäminen on vähentynyt viime vuosina, joten EPO:n douppauksen puute ei ole syy vuoristoiskujen puutteeseen.



En myöskään usko, että EPO mitään selittää, mutta olihan tuolla 70- ja 80-luvuilla käytössä kaiketi aika runsaat rohdot ja näiden vastapainoksi aivan olematon kontrolli.

Täysin samaa mieltä noista wattimittareista. Käyttäkööt niitä sitten vaikka treeneissä, mutta kisat luomuna.

----------


## vetooo

Hyökkäysten määrä on pitkälti suhteessa suunnitteltuun reittiin ja kilpailutaktiikkaan. Toki älyttömien ns. landis-iskujen onnistuminen on nykyisin epätodennäköisempää, koska satsittaminen on vähentynyt - tai ainakin aineiden käytön kertamäärä on pienempi (mikroannostelu). ADT:n lääkietieteellisen johtajan Timo Seppälän mukaan vanha kunnon veritankkaus on palaamassa muotiin. En sitten tiedä, miten paljon veritankkausta käytetään nykyisin suhteessa esim. EPOon.

----------


## rjrm

Eri mieltä olen tehomittareista. Niitä kaikille, ja langaton yhteys tv-ruutuun. Samoin kamerat joka pyörän päälle.

----------


## vetooo

Live-SRM:t ovat kiellettyjä joidenkin UCI:n sopimuspykälien takia. Yksittäisiin fillareihin oli viritetty kameroita Tour de Francessa joskus 1990-luvun puolivälissä, kun aloittelin omaa "sohvafillariuraani".

----------


## kolistelija

Viime vuoden tourillahan (vai Giro tai Vuelta?) oli kourallinen pyöräilijöitä joilla oli live-SRM jota pystyi seuraamaan netissä. Oliko se jokin poikkeuatapaus?

----------


## erkkk

> Hyökkäysten määrä on pitkälti suhteessa suunnitteltuun reittiin ja kilpailutaktiikkaan. Toki älyttömien ns. landis-iskujen onnistuminen on nykyisin epätodennäköisempää, koska satsittaminen on vähentynyt - tai ainakin aineiden käytön kertamäärä on pienempi (mikroannostelu). ADT:n lääkietieteellisen johtajan Timo Seppälän mukaan vanha kunnon veritankkaus on palaamassa muotiin. En sitten tiedä, miten paljon veritankkausta käytetään nykyisin suhteessa esim. EPOon.



Tuosta suhteesta on aika mahdoton sanoa. Veritankkauksen kanssa on kait pakko vetää epoa esim offseasonilla, jos meinaa enemmänkin saada verta pakkaseen. Ja samalla pitäisi selvitä biologisen passin kanssa niin että arvot ei hypi ihan silmille. Epo taas näkyy 8 päivää vatsamakkaraan pukattuna, joten joko leikkii kuurupiiloa (mikä olinpaikkailmoitusten aikana vähän vaikeampaa, ellei ole valmis ottaan esim kahden missatun testin verran riskiä) tai mikroannostelee. Noita olinpakkarikkomuksia on ollut rangaistuksineen, aina on hyvä selitykset siitä kuinka ollaan niin viattomia ja systeemi täysin epäoikeudenmukainen. Biologisen passin käryjä on ollut aika harvakseltaan, ilmeisesti raja-arvot on pistetty sellaisiksi että ihan helpolla ei käydä kimppuun.

Tuosta voi esimerkiksi yrittää arvailla missä kohdin on pukattu lisää verta sisään. Ja syitä siihen miksi TDF ei syö punasoluja siihen malliin kuin Giro. Arvailuja toki vaikeuttaa se että mitatut arvot ei välttämättä vastaa ihan sitä mitä koneessa on sisällä.

----------


## vetooo

Legenda F:lle jälleen takaiskuisia uutisia.





> Italy’s Supreme Court of Cassation has upheld the offences of doping, money laundering and tax evasion listed by the Padua-based investigation into the activities of Dr. Michele Ferrari and the agent Raimondo Scimone.
> 
> In a decree issued on October 9, the Supreme Court also rejected Scimone’s appeal to have his case moved from Italy to Switzerland on the basis that that most of the alleged offences had taken place there.
> 
> The Padua-based investigation into Dr. Ferrari’s activities began in 2010 and is led by public prosecutor Benedetto Roberti. The doping and money laundering probe is reported to have uncovered a series of contracts and secret payments totalling €30 million.



Italian Court Reject Ferrari Agent's Appeal | Cyclingnews.com

----------


## Lasol

> Ruksit välttäneistä ajajista kaikilla on jonkinlainen painolasti harteillaan. *Escartin* kuului 1990-luvun ja 2000-luvun vaihteessa Kelmeen. Tallin - niin kuin monen muunkin joukkueen - historia on aika synkkä. Väkisinkin tulee ajatus, ettei Escartin saavuttanut menestystä pelkällä leipä&vesi -linjalla. Klöden on liitetty Freiburg-veridopingjupakkaan. Myös Pereiro on kysymysmerkki. Landisiin laajassa haastattelussa (Kimmagen tekemä) jenkki kertoo kaksikon vitsailleen neulan käteen jättämistä jäljistä Tourin 2006 aikana. Tosin tämäkään ei ole mikään todiste.



Sorry, palaan vielä tähän..

Kattelin tossa koosteen vuoden 1999 Tourista. Aika vakuuttavasti vei Escartin 15. etapin (kova vuorietappi pyreneillä). Ei pärjännyt (läheskään) Zulle, Virenque tai edes Lance. Tämän(kin) perusteella on aivan saletti ettei kyseinen voitto voi olla saavutettu puhtain keinoin. Armstrongista: 1999 oli vakuuttava kisan alkupuolella (9. etappiin saakka) jonka jälkeen tippui kuolevaisten joukkoon. Pyreneillä (etappi 15) oli jopa huono. Eli muillakin oli yhtä hyvät lääkkeet kisan aikana mutta Lance oli vetänyt paremmat satsit ennen kisaa.

Muutamat kuskit vetävät hienosti pitkiä matkoja ylämäkeä putkelta tyyliin Pantani tai Ricco. Ei kovin taloudellinen tyyli väittäsin.. Niin ja katsoin tämän koosteen pelkästään sen takia että tiedän varmasti että jokanen on satsittanu (kokonaiskilpailumiehistä). Eri näkövinkkeli suorituksiin. Selostajien mukaan pienin vaihde tuolloin oli 39-23. Aika julma välitys kun kuitenkin on varmasti vähintään 10% pätkiä. Niin ja Lance vetää 100 kadenssilla  :Hymy:

----------


## Kal Pedal

Sporttipäällikkö Matt White on saanut potkut Greenedge-tallilta dopingmenneisyytensa vuoksi.

edit: Talli on nimittänyt ulkopuolisen toimikunnan (comission) tarkastamaan GreenEdgen dopingkontrollin.

----------


## vetooo

KOK pohtii mahdollisuutta viedä Armstrongin pronssimitali, jonka hän saavutti Sydneyn olympialaisten aika-ajossa vuonna 2000. Myös olympiavoittaja Vjatsheslav Ekimov ja hopeamitalisti Jan Ullrich ovat vaaravyöhykkeellä? 

Armstrong’s 2000 Olympic medal could be removed

----------


## leecher

Lähes kokonaan luettuna nyt Tyler Hamiltonin http://www.amazon.com/The-Secret-Rac.../dp/0345530411 kirja. Nyt aukesi kyllä silmät lopullisesti pro-tason pyöräilyn raadollisuudesta. Tuota opusta voi kyllä suositella kaikille, ketkä ovat pyöräilystä kiinnostuneita. Samalla hävisi viimeisetkin sympatiat Lancea kohtaan. Melkoinen ihmishirviö ollut. Täysin oikein, että joutuu vastaamaan nyt tempuistaan.

----------


## marco1

^Se on aikalailla se ja sama jos Lance käytti d-tuotteita Tylerin mukaan mutta jos pitää paikkaansa että Lancen omat käryt peiteltiin yhteistyössä UCIn kanssa on jo sitten iso ongelma. Puhumattakaan siitä väitteestä että käytännössä Lance saattoi yhdellä puhelinsoitolla järjestää muille käryjä.

----------


## vetooo

Toimittaja Paul Kimmage on haastanut Pat McQuaidin ja Hein Verbruggenin oikeuteen Sveitsissä. Näin sitä pitää.

Kimmage counter attacks by suing Verbruggen and McQuaid in Swiss courts

----------


## petri ok

> Toimittaja Paul Kimmage on haastanut Pat McQuaidin ja Hein Verbruggenin oikeuteen Sveitsissä. Näin sitä pitää.
> 
> Kimmage counter attacks by suing Verbruggen and McQuaid in Swiss courts



Vetoolta tais unohtua ne minimissään viisi pössyttelykuvaa?

Jo armeijassa opetettiin, jotta hyökkäys on paras puolustus. Heini ja McKvaakku haastoi Landisin ja Kimmagen, koska olettivat molemmat persaukisiksi ja vielÄ Sveitsissä (ei USAssa ei Irlannissa vaan Sveitsissä), tosi raukkamaisesti. LeMondin emäntää ei haastettu, vaikka hän suoraan syytti Heiniä korruptiosta (Lanken maksamista puolen millin lahjuksista), ei tietenkään, koska LeMOndin perheellä varmasti löytyy pätikkää ja myös luotettavuutta.

Toivoa vain sopii, että Heini ja mcKvaakku katoavat ystÄvineen pyöräilyn kartalta.

PS. Ei kai Suomen PyöräilyUnioni enää koskaa äänestä näitten kavereiden jatkon puolesta?

----------


## vetooo

> Jo armeijassa opetettiin, jotta hyökkäys on paras puolustus. Heini ja McKvaakku haastoi Landisin ja Kimmagen, koska olettivat molemmat persaukisiksi ja vielÄ Sveitsissä (ei USAssa ei Irlannissa vaan Sveitsissä), tosi raukkamaisesti.



Eikös se niin mene, että Pat ja Hein joutuvat tulemaan toimeen omilla rahoillaan tässä caessa, eikä UCI:n kirstusta heltiä avustuksia.

** * * * *
*
Bruyneelin kuulemistilaisuus järjestetään vielä tämän vuoden puolella - Armstrong todistamaan?

USADA will hear Bruyneels case before end of 2012, may call Armstrong to testify

----------


## mkpaa

Muistakaa katsoa uusin South park.  :Hymy:

----------


## YT

Tuossa lakimiehen näkemys Kimmagen "haasteesta".
http://www.tripleshotcycling.com/for...p=19116#p19116

----------


## asb

> PS. Ei kai Suomen PyöräilyUnioni enää koskaa äänestä näitten kavereiden jatkon puolesta?



Tai siis "äänestä valitsijamiestä, joka kannattaa Mäkkäriä ja Verkukkenia."

http://inrng.com/2012/09/how-to-replace-pat-mcquaid/

Itse kukin voi mennä oman seuran vuosikokoukseen ottamaan asian puheeksi (sitä kai pitää ilmoittaa etukäteen, että asiasta halutaan keskustella). Oman seuran edustaja sitten vie asian SPU:hun, joka puolestaan hoitaa osansa ensi vuonna UCI:n kongressissa.

Ja kaikista vaiheista ja päätöksistähän tulee pöytäkirjat julkisiksi ja helposti kaikkien saataviksi, koska urheilujärjestöhommissa ollaan avoimia ja niin edespäin.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Tämä on muuten hyvä pointti jolla jokainen voi osaltaan vaikuttaa pyöräilyn tulevaisuuteen.

----------


## vetooo

Muodollinen vahvistus: WADA ei valita USADA:n Armstrong-päätöksestä CAS:iin.

----------


## vetooo

> *SKINS launch $2 million law suit against UCI over handling of anti-doping fight*
> 
> _Sponsor thought doping was 'contained' and scandals 'minimised'_
> 
> The sports clothing manufacturer SKINS has launched a $2 million law suit against the UCI, claiming that their brand name has been damaged by the UCI’s governance of the sport in the wake of the recent doping headlines.



SKINS Launch $2 Million Law Suit Against UCI Over Handling Of Anti-doping Fight | Cyclingnews.com

----------


## OJ

Aikamoista sontaa. Onneksi en maksanut omistamistani skinssin vaatekappaleista sentin latia.

----------


## rjrm

Breivik tuhosi Skinsin brändiä paljon pahemmin.

----------


## YT

Luulen, että tämä Skinsin haaste aiheuttaa brandille enemmän vahinkoa kuin UCI.

----------


## Rommeli

No ainakin tuo Skins saa nyt näkyvyyttä, kunnen minä ainakaan ollut moisesta koskaan kuullutkaan. En tosin ole marssimassa ihan heti kaupoille.

----------


## vetooo

Phonak-yhtiön yleinen tunnettavuus lisääntyi huomattavasti juuri tallin ajajien lukuisten dopingkäryjen takia. Phonak lopetti toimintansa kauteen 2006.

----------


## vetooo

Tyler Hamilton on markkinoimassa The Secret Race -kirjaansa Tanskassa. Hamilton kertoo, että Bjarne Riis tiesi kaiken hänen dopingin käytöstään. The Secret Racessa kerrotaan, että Riis suositteli henkilökohtaisesti Dr. Fuentesia Hamiltonille. Saa nähdä, kaatuuko Riis vai jääkö asia sikseen. Tanskan pyöräilyliiton johtohenkilö ilmoitti jo hyvissä ajoin, että Riis on sananmukaisesti lirissä mikäli Hamiltonin versio osoittautuu todeksi.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Festinan kelloja myytiin myös enemmän Festina-skandaalin jälkeen.

----------


## Fuuga

Aika hyvä stoori dopingkokeilusta  http://www.outsideonline.com/fitness....html?page=all

/73 de fuuga

----------


## aautio

Menikö tää nyt jotenkin niin että Kimmagen haaste hyvä, Skinsin huono?

----------


## vetooo

Hieman tarkennusta aiempaan viestiini.





> Tyler Hamilton on markkinoimassa The Secret Race -kirjaansa Tanskassa. Hamilton kertoo, että Bjarne Riis tiesi kaiken hänen dopingin käytöstään. The Secret Racessa kerrotaan, että Riis suositteli henkilökohtaisesti Dr. Fuentesia Hamiltonille.



_Hamilton: "Riis knew all about what I was doing with Fuentes. He wanted to know everything. And it was he who introduced me to Eufemiano Fuentes and gave me the contact information for him."_

_Riis said to the Ritzau news agency at the end of August: "I can absolutely deny that this is the case. It is simply not true. I do not know Fuentes. I have never met him."

Hamilton: "They HAVE met. I remember an episode from 2002 - I think it was in April - when Fuentes and Bjarne were in the same hotel room in Spain. I can still remember what the hotel looks like. Bjarne wanted to meet him, but afterwards Fuentes was a bit angry that Bjarne came with me. I think that Fuentes wanted to keep it as private as possible."_





> Saa nähdä, kaatuuko Riis vai jääkö asia sikseen. Tanskan pyöräilyliiton johtohenkilö ilmoitti jo hyvissä ajoin, että Riis on sananmukaisesti lirissä mikäli Hamiltonin versio osoittautuu todeksi.



Kyseessä oli Tanskan pyöräilyliiton johtaja Tom Lund. Hän antoi lausuntonsa syyskuussa.

_"I can only say that if there is any proof of a link between Bjarne Riis and Fuentes, then Bjarne Riis has a very, very big amount of explaining to do. I can not say anything about the consequences right now, because I have not read the book, and this is a case of allegations."_

Lund ei ole kommentoinut casea viime aikoina, vaikka olettaisin hänen jo lukeneen TSR:n.

Hamilton contradicts Riis' insistence that Danish team owner never met Fuentes

** * * * **

Ja mitä tulee sitten näihin 1990- ja 2000-luvun ex-ajajiin (ja johtoportaassa jo silloin toimineisiin), jotka toimivat nykyisin sporttipäälliköinä, General Managereina tai omistajina. Garminin Vaughters ainakin pyrkii rakentamaan parempaa tulevaisuutta. En tiedä, onko esimerkiksi Astanan GM:stä Vinokourovista ja Katushan GM:stä Ekimovista samaan. Tosin ei pidä katsoa pelkästään Astanan ja Katushan uutta johtoa. Se riittää, että tiiraa OmegaPharma-Quick Stepin sikariportaan kokoonpanoa.

----------


## A R:nen

DR:n Deadline 22:30 -ohjelmassa on tänään (juuri nyt, livenä ei toimi ainakaan täällä mutta jälkikäteen näkyy Suomestakin) Hamiltonin haastattelu ja mm. juurikin Tom Lund kommentoimassa.

----------


## am8119

http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2012...88690_ur.shtml*
Skinsin lakimies Cedric Aguet sanoo yrityksen eläneen siinä uskossa, että ammattipyöräilyä on uudistettu niin, että doping on eristetty ja riskit yhteistyökumppaneiden brändien tahriutumiseen minimoitu.
 Armstrongin tapauksen myötä nämä odotukset on Skinsin mielestä petetty. Lisäksi salailu on tehnyt lajille vahinkoa.

*Uskoo ken tahtoo :Hymy: 
Mieletöntä hurskastelua.

----------


## Leopejo

> Tyler Hamilton on markkinoimassa The Secret Race -kirjaansa Tanskassa.



Muistakaamme, että kirjan tanskankieliseen versioon tulee 60 ylimääräistä sivua.

----------


## vetooo

> Muistakaamme, että kirjan tanskankieliseen versioon tulee 60 ylimääräistä sivua.



Uskoisin, että se on pelkästään tarkempi kuvaus Hamiltonin kahdesta vuodesta CSC:ssä.

----------


## A_A_K

> http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2012...88690_ur.shtml*
> Skinsin lakimies Cedric Aguet sanoo yrityksen eläneen siinä uskossa, että ammattipyöräilyä on uudistettu niin, että doping on eristetty ja riskit yhteistyökumppaneiden brändien tahriutumiseen minimoitu.
>  Armstrongin tapauksen myötä nämä odotukset on Skinsin mielestä petetty. Lisäksi salailu on tehnyt lajille vahinkoa.*



Kai lähtökohtaisesti on hyvä että kaikki osapuolet, sponsorit, tallit, katsojat, kuskit jne. vaativat puhtautta ja dopingin kitkemistä. Mutta kyllä tässä haiskahtaa pieni tekopyhyys. Pyöräilyvarusteiden lilliputti lähtee nyt pyhälle missiolle ja haluaa siinä sivussa vähän rahaa ja näkyvyyttä.

----------


## apuajaja

> Mieletöntä hurskastelua.



Millä perusteella sponsorit ovat tienneet d-käytön todellisen laidan, mutta tavallinen pyöräilyä seuraava urheilukansa voi katsoa tulleensa totaalisesti petetyksi?

edit: typo

----------


## Ola

Hä? It's not about bike. It's about money. Rahastahan tässä on kyse. Kait kaikki sponsorit laittaa doping-klausuulin soppariin. Valio tais ainakin oppia Ben Johnsonin tapauksessa :Hymy:

----------


## asb

> Miksi perusteella sponsorit ovat tienneet d-käytön todellisen laidan, mutta tavallinen pyöräilyä seuraava urheilukansa voi katsoa tulleensa totaalisesti petetyksi?



Systeme-U vuonna 1986 oli muuten eka tiimi, jossa operaatio ja sponsori oli eriytetty omiksi juridisiksi yksiköikseen (eli sponsori oli oma yritys ja tiimi toinen, jolta sponsori vaan osti mainostilaa). Tämä siksi, koska sponsorit eivät halunneet sekaantua tiimin operaatioihin ja tiimit eivät halunneet sponsorien sekaantuvan omiin operaatioihinsa. Historia osoittaa, että tämä oli tosi hyvä ajatus.





> Hä? It's not about bike. It's about money. Rahastahan tässä on kyse. Kait kaikki sponsorit laittaa doping-klausuulin soppariin. Valio tais ainakin oppia Ben Johnsonin tapauksessa



No tää on vähän eri homma, koska Skinsin ja UCI:n välillä ei käsittääkseni ole mitään sopimusta.


Edit: Pitäs varmaan perustaa UCI:n toilailuille oma topicci.  :Hymy:

----------


## pekoni

Hamilton on vetämässä Voigtin samaan veneeseen Riissin kanssa. http://www.sporten.dk/cykling/voigt-...mig-i-ansigtet 



Toisaalta, 15 vuotta ja ei ole nähnyt tai kuullut mitään doupista pelotonissa, kuulostaa USADA-raportin jälkeen yhtä uskottavalta kuin tämä kaveri:

----------


## vetooo

Niille, jotka eivät pysty yhdytämään yo. henkilöä, niin hän on Irakin entinen tiedotusministeri Muhammad Saeed al-Sahhaf.

** * * * **

Tanskalainen DR-kanava haastatteli Tyler Hamiltonia. Sen voi katsoa: http://www.dr.dk/tv/se/deadline/deadline-182#!/. Tässä haasttelussa ei kuitenkaan puhuta Jens Voigtista..

----------


## vetooo

> Ja mitä tulee sitten näihin 1990- ja 2000-luvun ex-ajajiin (ja johtoportaassa jo silloin toimineisiin), jotka toimivat nykyisin sporttipäälliköinä, General Managereina tai omistajina. Garminin Vaughters ainakin pyrkii rakentamaan parempaa tulevaisuutta.



Vaughtersilta ihan mielenkiintoisia ideoita, miten antidopingtyötä voisi kehittää.

Vaughters calls for UCI to split with its anti-doping division; suggests teams fund their own, WADA-managed program

----------


## Jälkijouko

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2012...ing?CMP=twt_gu

----------


## Also R

Sunnuntain lehdistä hyvää lukemista
David Walshin artikkeli 'Lance, the lies, and Me' http://www.scribd.com/doc/112190330/...Sunday-Times-1
Paul Kimmagen artikkeli 'Cycling: Race of truth keeps rolling' http://www.independent.ie/sport/othe...g-3281852.html





> Menikö tää nyt jotenkin niin että Kimmagen haaste hyvä, Skinsin huono?



Cedric Aguet on sekä Skinsin että Paul Kimmagen lakimies. Ei ehkä ole vain pelkkää hurskastelua, mielenkiinnolla jäädään seuraamaan miten etenee.





> LeMondia pidetään yleensä puhtaana, kyllä, enkä  vastaan väitä minäkään.



Kaikki eivät ole samaa mieltä

----------


## vetooo

Andrew McQuaid on kovan luokan agentti (siis ajajien asianhoitaja) ja UCI:n puheenjohtajan Pat McQuaidin poika. Hän osaa kyllä mediapelin. McQuaidin asiakkaita ovat mm. Daryl Impey, Christophe Le Mevel, Taylor Phinney, Richie Porte ja Nicolas Roche.

----------


## OJ

Julistan täten henkilökohtaisen suorituskykyä parantavien aineiden vastaisen ristiretken alkaneeksi. Pyrin käyttämään suorituskykyä heikentäviä aineita säännöllisesti sekä harjoitus- että kilpailukaudella. Suorituskykyä heikentäviä aineita minun sallittujen aineiden listalla ovat esimerkiksi olut, viski, gin ja Jägermeister pullonsuusta nautittuna. Määrät on myöskin pidettävä sellaisina, että sekä lailliset että laittomat rajat ylittyvät riittävällä marginaalilla kaikenlaisten väärinkäsitysten välttämiseksi. 

Haastan kaikki suorituskykyä parantavia aineita vastustavat mukaan kampanjaani. Katson kampanjani onnistuneeksi siinä vaiheessa kun Flanderissa on pakollinen Chimay-rasti viimeisen Paterbergin nousun huipulla.

----------


## erkkk

Tolla ristiretkellä kaikki Landis-geeniset käryää testosta.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## J T K

Lukemisen arvoinen artikkeli :

Whistler cyclist Will Routley says competitors who used PEDs aren’t just cheaters, they’re criminals

----------


## vetooo

David George (RSA) on jäänyt kiinni EPOsta. George ajoi Lance Armstrongin tallitoverina US Postalissa vuosina 1999-2000.

----------


## vetooo

Michele Scarponi (ITA / Lampre) myöntää tehneensä yhteistyötä Dr. Michele Ferrarin kanssa syyskuussa 2010.

Scarponi Admits Tests With Dr. Ferrari To Doping Investigators | Cyclingnews.com

----------


## rjrm

Scarponi kertoo, ettei tiennyt lääkärin olevan kielletty! Hoh!

----------


## vetooo

> Scarponi kertoo, ettei tiennyt lääkärin olevan kielletty! Hoh!



Lampre on hyllyttänyt Michele Scarponin. Giron 2011 voittajan palkanmaksu on lopetettu.

Kaikkien italialaisten on yksinkertaisesti oltava tietoisia Dr. Ferrarin taustoista. Legenda F on ollut vuodesta 2002 lähtien toimitsijakiellossa Italiassa. Yksinkertainen selitys. Dr. Ferrari ei ole pelkstään d-ekspertti, vaan hänen tietotaitonsa on huippuluokkaa myös muilla valmennuksen osa-alueilla.

Filippo Pozzato arvioi osuvasti Dr. Ferraria (9.7.2012): _"I improved more in a few weeks with him than in six months with others."

Dr. Ferrari on harvoin julkisuudessa, mutta italialaismedia Il Resto del Carlino pääsi haastattelemaan legendaa 23. lokakuuta._

----------


## pekoni

> Lampre on hyllyttänyt Michele Scarponin. Giron 2011 voittajan palkanmaksu on lopetettu.
> 
> Kaikkien italialaisten on yksinkertaisesti oltava tietoisia Dr. Ferrarin taustoista. Legenda F on ollut vuodesta 2002 lähtien toimitsijakiellossa Italiassa. Yksinkertainen selitys. Dr. Ferrari ei ole pelkstään d-ekspertti, vaan hänen tietotaitonsa on huippuluokkaa myös muilla valmennuksen osa-alueilla.
> 
> Filippo Pozzato arvioi osuvasti Dr. Ferraria (9.7.2012): _"I improved more in a few weeks with him than in six months with others."
> 
> Dr. Ferrari on harvoin julkisuudessa, mutta italialaismedia Il Resto del Carlino pääsi haastattelemaan legendaa 23. lokakuuta._



Miten muuten käy, riittääkö Lampren pisteet jos Scarponi joutuu hyllylle? Irtoaako lisenssi? Astanalla taitaa olla myös pää pölkyllä Vinon lahjontacasen tiimoilta?

----------


## rjrm

Show paranee päivä päivältä. Landisin kärystä "alkanut" vyöry paisuu ja paisuu.

----------


## vetooo

> Miten muuten käy, riittääkö Lampren pisteet jos Scarponi joutuu hyllylle? Irtoaako lisenssi? Astanalla taitaa olla myös pää pölkyllä Vinon lahjontacasen tiimoilta?



Astana ja Lampre ovat jo saaneet ProTeam-lisenssin ensi kaudeksi. UCI:n lisenssikomitea voi evätä sen, mutta näin ei ole tapahtunut kertaakaan vuosien saatossa.

----------


## Leopejo

> Legenda F on ollut vuodesta 2002 lähtien toimitsijakiellossa Italiassa.



Muttei ole kovin selvää, saako ylipäänsä langettaa elinkautista toimitsijakieltoa.

----------


## vetooo



----------


## Rommeli

Johan on paksu jöötiä ihan vain muutamien silmäysten perusteella tuo McQuaidin teksti. Huutonaurua tuolle: "UCI on aina ollut dopinginvastaisen taistelun edelläkävijä...". Toiset syö sammakoita ja toiset päästävät niitä suustaan.

----------


## OJ

Ei tosin ihan heti tule mieleen toista kilpaurheilulajia, jossa doping-testaus olisi edes pyöräilyn tasolla. Valistakaa toki tietämätöntä. Tietty jos "puhdas kunnes kärähtää testissä", niin sitten asia on eri.

----------


## Mattia

^Ihan vaan mielenkiinnosta. Mihin tuo tieto perustuu ? Siis tehdäänkö pyöräilyn parissa esim. enemmän testejä, kilpailujen yhteydessä tai harjoituskaudella, kuin muissa lajeissa? Vai mikä ?

----------


## Lasol

Kyllä todennäkösesti testataan enemmän ku muissa lajeissa. Ei oo numeroita, mutta ymmärtääkseni esim hiihto häviää ihan pystyyn.

----------


## MV

> Kyllä todennäkösesti testataan enemmän ku muissa lajeissa. Ei oo numeroita, mutta ymmärtääkseni esim hiihto häviää ihan pystyyn.



Yllättävän huonosti noita lukuja löytyy. Onneksi on Guardian:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/data...2012-athletics
Jos noi testimäärät vielä suhteuttaisi urheilijoiden määrään. Esim futareita testattu 2010 noin 30k kertaa vrt pyöräilijöitä 21k. Suurlontoosta löytyy enemmän futareita kuin pyöräilijöitä maailmasta. Ammattilaisia, siis.

----------


## Joenranta

Kun tässä nyt entisten lisäksi jatkuvalla syötöllä melkein päivittäin tulee näitä tunnustuksia, niin tulee mieleen, että jääkö ensi vuoden klassikoihin ja ympäriajoihin enää pyöräilijöitä muuta kuin vasta-alkajia.

----------


## r.a.i

> Yllättävän huonosti noita lukuja löytyy. Onneksi on Guardian:
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/data...2012-athletics
> Jos noi testimäärät vielä suhteuttaisi urheilijoiden määrään. Esim futareita testattu 2010 noin 30k kertaa vrt pyöräilijöitä 21k. Suurlontoosta löytyy enemmän futareita kuin pyöräilijöitä maailmasta. Ammattilaisia, siis.



http://www.wada-ama.org/en/Resources...sting-Figures/

Tuolta selaamaan..löytyy tilastot vuosilta 2003 - 2011.

----------


## jaksu

Matti Helmisen nimi on vilahdellut dopingkäryn merkeissä ulkomaisilla foorumeilla  :Irvistys: 

Linkki poimittu vetoon twiittauksesta

http://ciclismocv.blogspot.fi/2012/1...a-uci-por.html

----------


## OJ

> ^Ihan vaan mielenkiinnosta. Mihin tuo tieto perustuu ? Siis tehdäänkö pyöräilyn parissa esim. enemmän testejä, kilpailujen yhteydessä tai harjoituskaudella, kuin muissa lajeissa? Vai mikä ?



En tiedä testien määrästä, mutta pyöräilyssä on sentään käytetty EPO-testiä jo vuodesta 2001 ja biologinen passikin on hivenen muita lajeja edellä. EPO-testi pitäisi olla käytössä jokaisessa aerobista suorituskykyä vaativassa lajissa. Esimerkiksi UFC-tappelijat vetävät EPOa, jotta jaksavat paremmin toisessa ja kolmannessa erässä.

----------


## kolistelija

> Matti Helmisen nimi on vilahdellut dopingkäryn merkeissä ulkomaisilla foorumeilla 
> 
> Linkki poimittu vetoon twiittauksesta
> 
> http://ciclismocv.blogspot.fi/2012/1...a-uci-por.html



Kysyn nyt vaan etten käsittäisi väärin kielitaidon takia. Meinaako tuo että Helmisellä olisi parin vuoden panna?

----------


## leecher

> Kysyn nyt vaan etten käsittäisi väärin kielitaidon takia. Meinaako tuo että Helmisellä olisi parin vuoden panna?



Siltähän tuo näyttäisi tuon sivuston mukaan. Miksei Suomessa ole julkistettu?

----------


## rjrm

http://06.live-radsport.ch/details_3...ams__News.html

Tuolta selviäisi minun ymmärrykseni mukaan, että 1.9. on Helmisen sopimus irtisanottu. Vaihtanut tiimiä?

----------


## kaakko

> http://06.live-radsport.ch/details_3...ams__News.html
> 
> Tuolta selviäisi minun ymmärrykseni mukaan, että 1.9. on Helmisen sopimus irtisanottu. Vaihtanut tiimiä?



Niin onko irtisanomisen syy tuo (mahdollinen) käry? Ei asiasta toki mitään uutisointia ainakaan Suomessa ole ollut, jota ihmettelen. Eli onko tuo nyt varmaa tietoa sitten.

----------


## arctic biker

Mun tyvär on tuolla Espanjassa eläessään joutunut luontojaan perehtymään noihin paikallisiin murteisiin. Linkkasin ton sivun Miialle, toivottavasti neito on kuulolla.

----------


## rjrm

Noita nimiä kun iskee googleen, niin listan tosiaan löytää jo 20.10.2012 joltakin pyöräilyfoorumilta. 
Mistään "virallisemmasta" lähteestä en onnistunut tietoa löytämään. En esimerkiksi UCI:n sivulta. Mutta hehän ovat todenneetkin, etteivät he peittele dopingkäryjä.

Nyt kun tarkemmin luen, niin tuolla on muutkin kyselleet lähdettä. Mutta eipä mitään vakuuttavaa ole näkyvillä.
http://www.uci.ch/includes/asp/getTa...ILE&id=Nzk5OTY
Tuolla sen kai pitäisi olla, mutta kun ei.

----------


## pulmark

http://www.diariouno.com.ar/deportes...0530-0053.html
http://www.uci.ch/Modules/Builtin/si...eve%20Houanard

Houanard tapauksesta löytyy lyhyt tiedote UCI sivuilta, samoin BBC sivuilta. Medici ja Pintos löytyi myös joku linkki. Jotain perää siis tuossa mystisessä listassa näyttäisi olevan, kummallista.

Argentiinalaisen Medici tapauksen tiedottamisessa myös jotain ihmeellistä, Argentiinan pyöräilyliitto ei olisi tuon lehtiartikkelin mukaan saanut mitään virallista tiedotetta UCI:lta.

----------


## rjrm

Tuolla uutisoidaan Ronald Luzcan kokaiinikärystä alkuvuonna.
http://elcomercio.pe/deportes/135642...ospecha-dopaje

Ja Gabrovskin kärystä
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/gabr...rs-for-epo-use

Eli ei tuo lista kokonaisuudesssaan ole tuulesta temmattu. Enää pitäisi kaivaa jostakin Helminen.

----------


## OJ

Uusia huhuja liikkeellä. Viimeisimmän mukaan Ferrari olisi suostunut jonkin sortin yhteistyöhön.

----------


## rjrm

Nonih. Iltasanomat tutki asiaa, kun saivat vihjeen alkuun. Aineetkin selvillä.

----------


## leecher

Jälleen yksi huijari jäi siis kiinni. Mitenköhän SM- mitalien laita viime kesältä? Menikö epon ja steroidien voimalla.

----------


## vetooo

UCI:n toiminta tuntuu jotenkin kovin tutulta.





> UCI:n tiedottaja Enrico Carpani vastasi viikonloppuna tiedusteluihini toteamalla, ettei ”ole koskaan kuullutkaan Helmisestä” ja että ”hän ei ole kaikista tärkeimpiä ajajia”. Tiedottajan vastaukset ja haluttomuus tarttua viikonloppuna asiaan kertovat paljon pyöräilyn ja kansainvälisen lajiliiton tilasta.

----------


## NoNo

> Jälleen yksi huijari jäi siis kiinni. Mitenköhän SM- mitalien laita viime kesältä? Menikö epon ja steroidien voimalla.



Ja miten aiempina vuosina ?

----------


## vetooo

Olisi mielenkiintoista lukea tiedotusvastuussa olevien/olleiden Beligan liiton ja/tai UCI:n kommentit, miksi he eivät ole vahvistaneet uutista. Nyt sen teki Suomen pyöräilyunioni, jolla ei ole asiassa juridisia velvollisuuksia, koska Helmisen kilpailulisenssi on myönnetty Belgiaan.

----------


## Miha

...ja itseä kalvaa vieläkin häviö Helmiselle TdH 2010:ssa  :Vink:

----------


## pulmark

http://www.pyoraily.fi/uutiset/ajankohtaista/

Tämän vuoden aika-ajon SM sijoitukset uuteen jakoon.

----------


## Tight Spoke

Ja sitten Iltasanomat ei tähän hätään löytänyt Helmisestä muuta kuvaa kuin sellaisen, jossa se on CCH:n ajoasussa. 
Joka tapauksessa hyvä, että huijarit saadaan kiinni.

----------


## vetooo

Masa on lähettänyt tiedotteen, jossa hän kiistää käyttäneensä dopingia.





> 31.5.2012 Tour de Luxemburgissa antamastani dopingnäytteestä oli löytynyt minulle tuntematonta ainetta (kihtilääke, probenesid) häviävän pieni pitoisuus. Hollantilaisen dopingasiantuntijan Douwe de Boerin mukaan en ole voinut saada mitään etua tai hyötyä urheilussa kyseisestä aineesta. Löytynyt äärimmäisen pieni määrä ei olisi voinut toimia minkäänlaisena peiteaineena eikä mitään peiteltävää myöskään koskaan ole ollut.



http://www.iltasanomat.fi/muutlajit/...515759178.html

----------


## ntz

Avuksi on otettu asiantuntija Douwe de Boer.
Kyseinen herra on ilmeisen suosittu kärähtäneiden urheilijoiden keskuudessa. Avustanut mm. Alberto Contadoria, Kaisa Varista, Juha Lallukkaa, Andrus Veerpalua. En ottaisi hänen lausuntojaan kovin puolueettomina.
Helmisen tapauksessa ihmetyttää asian salassa pitäminen, jos kerran kyseessä on häviävän pieni pitoisuus ainetta josta ei voi saada minkäänlaista etua. Luulisi tällöin urheilijan puolustavan itseään alusta asti. Nythän Helminen erosi tallistaankin "henkilökohtaisten syiden vuoksi" ja piti asian salassa heiltäkin. Tällaista pohdintaa vain, yhtään syyllistämättä

----------


## lansive

> Nythän Helminen erosi tallistaankin "henkilökohtaisten syiden vuoksi" ja piti asian salassa heiltäkin.



Pyöräily on nyt ollut suurennuslasin alla ja sponsoreita on lähtenyt vähemmästäkin. Voisi helposti kuvitella asian olevan sovittu tallin kanssa, että yritetään pitää käry mahdollisimma kaukana työnantajasta. Kun vielä itse lopettaa sopimuksen, niin talliakaan ei pääse syyttämään kaksinaamaisuudesta. Ihmettelisin silti, jos ei tallin toimintaa alettaisi nyt tutkia vähän tarkemmin.

----------


## kontio

Mutta mikä se kihtilääkehomma on? Vai EPO?

Jos jotain kihtilääkejämää on niin sittenhän CASsiin menossa voi olla ideaakin. 

Vai molempia? Häh?

----------


## asb

> Mutta mikä se kihtilääkehomma on?



Google vie Wikipediaan ja Wikipedia kertoo tämän ihan suomeksi: "Esimerkiksi kihtilääkkeenä käytetty probenesidi estää munuaisissa dopingaineiden erittymisen virtsaan."

----------


## J T K

Tulee mieleen semmoinenkin, että homma on sovittu alusta lähtien; aineita on tarjottu ja siihen on suostuttu jotta ammattisopimus on ylipäänsä mahdollistunut. Jos narahtaa, niin sitten on sovittu toimintatapa, jonka julkista kuvaa tässä nyt seurataan. Tästäkin on joku rahallinen vastine saatu. Kuski on katsonut, että taloudellinen hyvä on ollut riittävä, jotta tähän on lähdetty meni syteen tai saveen.

----------


## Salla

Voihan perse.. Meni maku sitten fillarointiinkin näiden d-aineiden takia. 

Off-toppina että 10-vuotta sitten meni maku maastohiihdon seuraamiseen d-aineiden vuoksi ja kesti pitkään ja nyt pyöräilyn vuoro. 
No seuraan taitoluistelua - siellä tuskin d-aineet jyllää :Sekaisin:

----------


## J T K

No enpä olisi siitäkään niin varma..

----------


## Leopejo

Taitoluistelu on mm. voimalaji; myös kestävyys pelaa tärkeän roolin sekä kilpailun aikana (kuinka monta minuuttia vapaaluistelu kestää?) että tappavien treenien aikana. En näe miksi siellä olisi vähemmän dopingia kuin pyöräilyssä.

----------


## Pemker

> Taitoluistelu on mm. voimalaji; myös kestävyys pelaa tärkeän roolin sekä kilpailun aikana (kuinka monta minuuttia vapaaluistelu kestää?) että tappavien treenien aikana. En näe miksi siellä olisi vähemmän dopingia kuin pyöräilyssä.



JUU, varmasti mömmöistä on hyötyä nostoissa ja yhden jalan alastuloissa sekä yleisen palautumisen ja erinäisten vammojen hoidoissa. Muistan myös erään miespuolisen balettitanssijan, joka oli kovin kiinnostunut dopingistä aktiiviaikoinaan. Tämänhän ei tietenkään tarkoita kaikkien balettitanssijoiden käyttäytymisestä mitään...

----------


## ppikkupe

> En näe miksi siellä olisi vähemmän dopingia kuin pyöräilyssä.



Liiton korkeinta johtoa myöden naisvaltaisessa lajissa alfaurosten määrä on pienempi.

Mm. urheilun, liike-elemän ja politiikan huippupaikoille hakeutuvilla alfauroksilla on usein ihan oma koodistonsa, jonka pohjalta he toimivat. He eivät toimi suoraan sääntöjä rikkoen - siis omasta mielestään - heille vain on enemmän asioita sallittuna kuin tavallisemmalle kansalaiselle.

----------


## Leopejo

En lähtisi analysoimaan dopingin laajuutta sukupuolijakauman tai alfaurosten määrän perusteella, tai ylipäänsä sen käytön halukkuudesta tai motiivien perusteella.

Taitoluistelijoista puheen ollen, maailmanmestari Carolina Kostnerin poikaystävä (kävelijä, olympiakultaa 2008) jäi kiinni EPO:n käytöstä. Myöhemmin tuli esiin, että tämä kävelijä oli tohtori Ferrarin asiakas, ja että sama taitoluistelija Kostner on tavannut Ferrarin. Nuoren parin virallinen kanta on se, että kävelijä osti kerran ja vain kerran EPOa Turkissa, piti sitä kuukausia jääkaapissa ja sitten muutama viikko ennen olympiakisoja kiusaus oli niin suuri, että piti kokeilla. Taitoluistelija ei näiden kuukausien aikana ikinä edes kiinnittänyt huomiota jääkaapissa olevaan pakettiin. Heh.

----------


## Leku

Kaikki Suomen velodromit on purettava ja lailla kiellettävä - ne ovat yksiä rikollisuudempesiä.  :Irvistys:

----------


## OJ

> Kaikki Suomen velodromit on purettava ja lailla kiellettävä - ne ovat yksiä rikollisuudempesiä.



Totta turiset. Alkusijoitus 0€, eli säästyneellä rahalla saisi pystyyn viranomaisorganisaation, jolla saadaan valvottua, että pyöräilijät eivät vahingossa aja ympyrää, ovaalia tms. muotoa, jonka voidaan katsoa olevan askel rikoksen suuntaan.

----------


## ppikkupe

> En lähtisi analysoimaan dopingin laajuutta sukupuolijakauman tai alfaurosten määrän perusteella.



Ehkä näin. Varmasti vielä joku päivä tulee suomessakin esille doping-tapaus, jossa taustalla häärinyt pääpiru olikin naispuolinen. Aivan varmasti tulee...

----------


## Fuuga

^^Mites työmatkatempokisat, ne pitäisi varmaan myös lopettaa?

----------


## OJ

> Google vie Wikipediaan ja Wikipedia kertoo tämän ihan suomeksi: "Esimerkiksi kihtilääkkeenä käytetty probenesidi estää munuaisissa dopingaineiden erittymisen virtsaan."



Ja näkyy myös olevan käytetty antibioottien tehostajana...kuinkas moni on tietämättään mennyt douppaamaan...

----------


## Frosty

Selityksenä saastunut ravinto yms. alkaa jo olla niin käytetty, että olisi mielenkiintoista tietää, kuinka moni esim. 10000 henkilön satunnaisotannassa käryäisi jostain.

Muuten tuntuu siltä, että ammattiurheilussa on kohtalaisen helppo käyttää aineita ja samalla hyvin vaikea pärjätä ilman. Niin kauan kun lahjakkaankin urheilijan kompetenssi lajissaan on tasan nolla (tai lähellä sitä) ilman aineita, on ymmärrettävää että dopingia käytetään.

----------


## Tuomo O

> ...ja itseä kalvaa vieläkin häviö Helmiselle TdH 2010:ssa



Minua myös rupesi kalvamaan... :Hymy:

----------


## ellmeri

> Kaikki Suomen velodromit on purettava ja lailla kiellettävä - ne ovat yksiä rikollisuudempesiä.



Joo ja metsät nekin on täynnä kaiken mualiman käyttäjää esim sipoonkorpi ja nuuksio,mälliä posket täynnä ja mennään silmät kiiluen kaikki kalliot ja juurakot! onko tuommoinenkaan mistään kotoisin?

Omalta osaltani olen ratkaisun tehnyt että mustikoilla ja marjoilla mennään.. :Cool:

----------


## jarit

Timo Seppälä kommentoi.
http://yle.fi/urheilu/seppala_hammas...pausta/6373551
Mun mielestä on hieno että saatiin Suomeenkin ammattipyöräilyyn oma d-juttu, kun naapurimaillakin on sellaiset. Ei tarvitse tuntea alemmuutta tässäkään asiassa enää  :Hymy:

----------


## vetooo

Kaksi tunnettua probenesidi-käryä:

- Pedro Delgado (ESP). Voitti Ranskan ympäriajon 1988 ja jäi kiinni kyseisessä kisassa. Probenesidi lisättiin kiellettyjen aineiden listalle vasta hieman myöhemmin.

- Stefano Garzelli (ITA). Piti hallussaan pinkkipaitaa Italian ympäriajossa 2002 ja antoi positiivisen näytteen. Garzelli voitti kaksi etappai ennen vetäytymistään.

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Kaikki Suomen velodromit on purettava ja lailla kiellettävä - ne ovat yksiä rikollisuudempesiä.



Tiedä sitten missä hapessa velo-hanke enää oli mutta nyt se voitaneen haudata taas piiiiiiitkäksi ajaksi... aijaijaijai, todella valitettava tapahtuma joka vaikuttaa takuunegatiivisesti lajiin...

----------


## villef

Jos asiasta nyt on uutisoitu hesarissa ja ilta-sanomissa tässä viime viikkoina, niin mun ymmärryksen mukaan hanke on ollut hyvässäkin vauhdissa taas vaihteeksi. Toivottavasti palloilijat vaikuttaa tässä hankkeessa sen verran kaupungin suuntaan, ettei sitä pelkkänä huumehörhöjen paikkana pidetä kaupunginvaltuustossa..

----------


## ppikkupe

> Tiedä sitten missä hapessa velo-hanke enää oli mutta nyt se voitaneen haudata taas piiiiiiitkäksi ajaksi... aijaijaijai, todella valitettava tapahtuma joka vaikuttaa takuunegatiivisesti lajiin...



Inhorealistisesti väitän, ettei tapaus vaikuta lajiin tuon taivaallista. Vai kenen työpaikalla on kahvipöydässä noussut keskusteluun Matti Helmisen doping-tapaus? Siis olettaen, ettei pöydässä ole ollut myös muita aktiivipyöräilijöitä, joka on todennäköistä, ettei ole ollut.

Hyvin epätieteellinen näyttö siitä, kuinka vähän tapaus on urheilua seuraavaa yleisöä liikuttanut: IS:n nettisivuilla Helmisen kärystä on kirjoitettu nyt neljä artikkelia ja YLE Urheilun sivuilla kolme. Kommentteja nämä artikkelit ovat keränneet yhteensä 46 kappaletta. Yleisön kiinnostusta mitattaessa Matti Helmisen käry häviää siis jopa Pinki Pramanikin sukupuolitestille, ja nyt puhutaan sentään dopingista, josta suomalaisella urheiluyleisöllä on normaalisti hyvinkin paljon sanottavaa.

Harrastajiahan tapaus kiinnostaa jonkun aikaa, mutta yleiseen mielipiteeseen tuo ei juurikaan mitään uutta tuo. Jonkun marginaalilajin täysin tuntematon urheilija.

----------


## Hans Opinion

> Inhorealistisesti väitän, ettei tapaus vaikuta lajiin tuon taivaallista...



No hyvä, suotta pelkäsin että tällä olisi negatiivisia vaikutuksia... toisaalta kahvipöydässä kyllä vittuiltiin koko aamu...

----------


## Timi

> No hyvä, suotta pelkäsin että tällä olisi negatiivisia vaikutuksia... toisaalta kahvipöydässä kyllä vittuiltiin koko aamu...



Sama, kyllä meidän duunipaikalla sai kuittailua kuunnella. Kyseiset henkilöt, jotka kuittailivat eivät seuraa pyöräilyä, mutta muuten urheilua kylläkin.

----------


## ppikkupe

> Sama, kyllä meidän duunipaikalla sai kuittailua kuunnella.



Sanotaanko sitten näin, että jos eivät olisi tienneet, että sinua voi tökkiä pyöräilyasioista, niin olisiko parran pärinää ollut kuinkakin paljon?

Iltapäivälehtien ja YLE:n urheilusivuilta Helmisen tapausta saa jo etsiä. Urheilulehti ei ole noteerannut asiaa lainkaan, ei edes Esko Seppänen twitterissään. Edelle meni jopa Suomen Tikkaurheiluliiton valinta Vuoden Tikkaurheilijaksi.

----------


## Timi

> Sanotaanko sitten näin, että jos eivät olisi tienneet, että sinua voi tökkiä pyöräilyasioista, niin olisiko parran pärinää ollut kuinkakin paljon?
> 
> Iltapäivälehtien ja YLE:n urheilusivuilta Helmisen tapausta saa jo etsiä. Urheilulehti ei ole noteerannut asiaa lainkaan, ei edes Esko Seppänen twitterissään. Edelle meni jopa Suomen Tikkaurheiluliiton valinta Vuoden Tikkaurheilijaksi.



Toki tiesivät, että pieni vittuilu kahvipöydässä pitää mielen virkeänä eli eivät muuten olisi päristy / keskusteltu.

Spordehan oli Twitterissään jotain kommentoinut tästä tapauksesta, mutta totta. Ei tämä nyt mitenkään valtakunnalisesti merkittävä uutinen ole.

----------


## xtrainer80

> Spordehan oli Twitterissään jotain kommentoinut tästä tapauksesta



Puhuiko norjalaisten salaliitosta?  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Markku Silvenius

:Leveä hymy: 

https://twitter.com/SpordePorttila

----------


## kuovipolku

<polvillaan hytkyen> Génial!

----------


## scf_

> Selityksenä saastunut ravinto yms. alkaa jo olla niin käytetty, että olisi mielenkiintoista tietää, kuinka moni esim. 10000 henkilön satunnaisotannassa käryäisi jostain.



Ihmeellinen on maailma kun kihtilääkkeitä leijailee hengitysilmassa eli "normaalissa elinympäristössä" ja imeytyy siitä esim. "työpaikkaruokalan eväisiin". Poiminta aiemmin olleesta IS:n jutusta: "Helmisen mukaan aine on joutunut hänen elimistöönsä "normaalin elinympäristön tai ravinnon epäpuhtaudesta"." Nyt varmaan kannattaa vaihtaa maisemaa kun se oli ammatinharjoittamisen kannalta noin epäedullinen.

Kannatan tuollaista Frostyn mainitsemaa testausta.

----------


## Hans Opinion

> ... Helmisen mukaan aine on joutunut hänen elimistöönsä "normaalin elinympäristön tai ravinnon epäpuhtaudesta".[/FONT][/COLOR]" ...



Muuten, asuuko Helminen Talvivaaran suunnalla?

----------


## vakevves

Suomen pyöräily voisi kohentaa dopingmainetta ryhtymällä vapaaehtoisesti julkaisemaan veriarvoja. Top 10 miehissä ja top 5 naisissa. Tämä edellyttäen, että hommaan saa rahoitusta. Jotkut suomalaisetkin hiihtäjät kieltäytyvät tästä tietosuojaanlvedoten. Tällaisella politiikalla ei ainakaan vähennetä dopingepäilyjä. Veriarvot eivät ole pituutta kummempi henkilökohtainen asia.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

No on ne vähän eri skaalassa..Et viitsisi julkaista omaa huumeseulaasi tässä palstalla?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## erkkk

Ja miten toi suomalaisten kuskien veriarvoja julkisiksi haluava taho suhtautuu siihen että protourilla ajava kuski sai aikoinaan pari viikkoa kilpailukieltoa veriarvojen vuoksi. Hälventää epäilyjä kun luvut lyödään tauluun? Herättääkö kysymyksiä kun uutisoidaan vuoristoleireistä? Ei tule tapahtumaan.

----------


## asb

> No on ne vähän eri skaalassa..Et viitsisi julkaista omaa huumeseulaasi tässä palstalla?



No tilanne on hieman toinen. Huumeseulani tulokset ovat työnantajan tiedossa. Ero pyöräilijän ja minun välillä on siinä, että minun työnantajaani voidaan luottaa siinä, että minut hyllytetään, jos veriarvoni ovat liian korkeat. Pyöräilijän työnantajaan tai UCI:hin ei voida.

----------


## J. Conrad

> Suomen pyöräily voisi kohentaa dopingmainetta ryhtymällä vapaaehtoisesti julkaisemaan veriarvoja. Top 10 miehissä ja top 5 naisissa. Tämä edellyttäen, että hommaan saa rahoitusta. Jotkut suomalaisetkin hiihtäjät kieltäytyvät tästä tietosuojaanlvedoten. Tällaisella politiikalla ei ainakaan vähennetä dopingepäilyjä. Veriarvot eivät ole pituutta kummempi henkilökohtainen asia.



Omani, "satunnaisesti" valittu kansiosta...

Hkr 51,8
HB 173
193cm

----------


## ppikkupe

> Omani, "satunnaisesti" valittu kansiosta...
> Hkr 51,8
> HB 173
> 193cm



Kiitos. Nyt tuli yleisölle varmuus siitä, että siellä ei dopingia käytetä. Vai mitäs asiaan sanoo vakevves tuollaiset arvot nähdessään?

----------


## haedon

> ...Nyt tuli yleisölle varmuus siitä, että siellä ei dopingia käytetä...



Noh,noh, äläpäs hätäile. Eikös tuo b-hkr ylitä raja-arvon?  :Vink:

----------


## J. Conrad

> Kiitos. Nyt tuli yleisölle varmuus siitä, että siellä ei dopingia käytetä. Vai mitäs asiaan sanoo vakevves tuollaiset arvot nähdessään?



Mä olen hyvä esimerkki siitä kuinka vähän todellista informaatiota tuosta saa... Noi luvut on vielä siltä ajalta etten syönyt paljonkaan lihaa, (Nythän mä syön lähinnä Kebappia) Kaurapuurosta saa paljon rautaa... Toi hemoglobiini mulla on aina ollut korkea. 

Jos olisi ollut kisapäivän, eikä testipäivän aamu, niin seuraavan päivän lehdessä olisi ollut pikku-uutinen etten päässyt kisaan veriarvojen takia. Ja kaikki olisivat olleet VARMOJA että ne on aina tienneet että se vetää EPOa... Ehkä vedin, ehkä en.

----------


## Lasol

Joo on rautatabletit popsittu...  :Vink:

----------


## J. Conrad

> Joo on rautatabletit popsittu...



Itse asiassa ei ole. Mutta kaurahiutaleita, vehnänalkioita kyllä...

Jos kaurahiutaleita 240g/vrk niin rautaa 15mg. http://www.fineli.fi/food.php?foodid=153&lang=fi

Vehnänalkiota 100g/vrk niin rautaa 9mg. http://www.fineli.fi/food.php?foodid=115&lang=fi

Joka tekee jo 24mg/vrk...

"Suurimmaksi hyväksyttäväksi päiväsaanniksi on määritelty aikuiselle 25 mg/vrk"

Ei rautaa tarvitse nappeina popsia. Todennäköisesti se ei edes napeista imeydy.

Ja seuraavan kysymyksen ennakoiden... Kyllä, syön puuroa noin paljon. Pidän siitä.

----------


## Rommeli

Täältä löytyy:

Hkr 52
HB 176
176 cm

Olenko douppaaja?

Edit. **ttu, ***tana! Epäterveelliset elämäntavat ja totaalinen liikunnan puute? Selittäiskö noilla mitään? Talonmies? Valmentaja? Lance ja Ferrari?

----------


## Lasol

> Täältä löytyy:
> 
> Hkr 52
> HB 176
> 176 cm
> 
> Olenko douppaaja?



Jep. Rajan yli heilahti. EPO-o-o-o-o...

----------


## PHI

> Omani, "satunnaisesti" valittu kansiosta...
> 
> Hkr 51,8
> HB 173
> 193cm



Höö...mulla:
Hkr 43
HB 152
170cm

No mä olenkin tällainen rimpula, aneeminen tappi...
 :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## tempokisu

*hb 101*
160cm
55kg
verenpaineet on ny 116/85 ( huimaa)

----------


## asb

> (huimaa)




Okei. Kun ette tajunneet, niin pakko sanoa suoraan, että se oli vitsi. Kukaan ei oikeasti halunnut, että te alatte postaamaan tekaistuja veriarvojanne ammattipyöräilyn dopingia käsittelevään topicciin.

Eli menkää nyt helvetti muualle pelleilemään.

----------


## ppikkupe

> Okei. Kun ette tajunneet, niin pakko sanoa suoraan, että se oli vitsi. Kukaan ei oikeasti halunnut, että te alatte postaamaan tekaistuja veriarvojanne ammattipyöräilyn dopingia käsittelevään topicciin.



Ei sinulle kohdistettuna, mutta ei tuo vitsi vielä eilen ollut, kun huudeltiin "huippujen" veriarvoja julkisiksi. Vitsiksi se muodostui vasta siinä vaiheessa, kun esimerkkien myötä huomattiin, ettei yleisö noilla arvoilla mitään tee. Ja voipi olla, että veriscreenauksessa mitataan jotain muutakin kuin verenpaine ja hemoglobiini...

Alla esimerkki siitä, mitä avoimemmaksi testauksista tiedottamisen ei tarvitse yleisölle mennä. Siinä on kaikki se tieto, minkä maallikko testaustuloksista "tarvitsee" ja kykenee ymmärtämään - eli että testattu on:

http://www.ainokaisa.com/puhtaasti-paras/dopingtestit/

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> No tilanne on hieman toinen. Huumeseulani tulokset ovat työnantajan tiedossa. Ero pyöräilijän ja minun välillä on siinä, että minun työnantajaani voidaan luottaa siinä, että minut hyllytetään, jos veriarvoni ovat liian korkeat. Pyöräilijän työnantajaan tai UCI:hin ei voida.



Hatunnosto työnantajallesi, että testaa Sinua samaan tahtiin kuin ProTour-kuskeja.

----------


## jannevaro

Nyt sitten kilautetaan kaverista:
http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/Kansainv%C3...a1305616333429

----------


## ppikkupe

"Kansainvälinen pyöräilyliitto UCI on päättänyt perustaa puhelinpalvelun, jossa pyöräilijät voivat kertoa luottamuksellisesti dopingiin liittyvistä asioita."

Hmm... Hyvin katolinen ratkaisumalli, joka ei ehkä ole yllätys. Laji kun on melko Etelä- ja Keski-Eurooppa-painotteinen, ja kattojärjestön puheenjohtajakin näyttäisi olevan Irlannista.

Luterilainen ratkaisumallihan olisi naulata dopingin käyttäjät kirkon oveen, niin siitäpä oppisivat.

----------


## YT

Eikös Armstrongilla ollut tuollainen linja UCI:lle jo vuosia sitten kun se vihjasi Hamiltonista?

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

Ja ilmeisemmin myös UCI:ltä Armstrongille?

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> Alla esimerkki siitä, mitä avoimemmaksi testauksista tiedottamisen ei tarvitse yleisölle mennä. Siinä on kaikki se tieto, minkä maallikko testaustuloksista "tarvitsee" ja kykenee ymmärtämään - eli että testattu on:
> 
> http://www.ainokaisa.com/puhtaasti-paras/dopingtestit/



+1

----------


## Jman

> Ja voipi olla, että veriscreenauksessa mitataan jotain muutakin kuin verenpaine ja hemoglobiini...



Käsittääkseni ainakin tuoreiden verisolujen osuus verenkuvassa.

----------


## tempokisu

> Okei. Kun ette tajunneet, niin pakko sanoa suoraan, että se oli vitsi. Kukaan ei oikeasti halunnut, että te alatte postaamaan tekaistuja veriarvojanne ammattipyöräilyn dopingia käsittelevään topicciin.
> 
> Eli menkää nyt helvetti muualle pelleilemään.



No ei ollut tekaistu, ihan oikeat on ainakin mun arvot.  :Irvistys:  IKÄVÄ KYLLÄ
Huimaa - tarkoitan että kun nousee ala-asennosta nopeesti ylös, silmissä pimenee. Pariin  otteeseen oon pyörtyny eteisessä, mutta onneksi ei nukkevitriiniä päin!
Mua ainakin kiinnostaa mitä muitten hemoglobiinit on! olis varmaan kiva ajella 150 hempparilla..

----------


## E.T.

EPO auttaa anemiaan.... :Hymy:  Onkohan EPOn käyttö sallittu lääketieteellisistä syistä? Ihan siis muuten vaan kysyn. Toisaalta EPOn käyttö voi aiheuttaa vakavaa anemiaa. Tämä nyt ei liity mihinkään. Lance taisi saada hormoneja reseptillä.

Oma hb ollut aina alle 150.

----------


## tempokisu

Ainakin kun olin 1995 sairaalassa ja hB painui lukemiin 59 niin sain kokoverta. Elimistö oli myös hieman kuivunu, niin annettiin sitä hemohesssssiäkin ( oli muutakin ongelmaa..)
Juuri tämän takia tuntuu ei-hyvältä että ihan terve hyväkuntoinen ihminen hamuaa sellaisia aineita joilla yritetään pelastaa toisaalla sairaan ihmisen henki. 
EPO olisi varmasti auttanutkin, mutta a. mistä? b. millä rahalla?  ja eihän toi alhainen hB sinänsä menoa ole haitannu, aina ollu aihainen mutta näillä menty.

Epo:n käyttö lääkkeenä on toki muuten siviilissä sallittu. Kisoissa lääkärintodistuksella ehkä voisi....mutta vaikea kuvitella että tyyppi joka tarvii sairautensa hoitoon epoa, pystyy kilpailemaan. 
Ei kai se mahdotonta ole, mutta ...no en ala tässä pohtia mikä ei sovi joukkoon. Näin ajattelisin, ei ole sinänsä varmaa tietoa.

----------


## E.T.

Monet tosiaan pärjää alhaisella hb:lla huipullakin. Hyvää ötyä.... aikainen herätys.... :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Jman

> Onkohan EPOn käyttö sallittu lääketieteellisistä syistä? Ihan siis muuten vaan kysyn



Onko EPO:n käyttö sallittu lääketieteellisistä syistä? Siis kilpaurheilussako?

----------


## Lasol

> Onko EPO:n käyttö sallittu lääketieteellisistä syistä? Siis kilpaurheilussako?



Nii-in.. Eikai koko lääkettä olisi ilman kilpaurheilua?  :Vink:

----------


## plr

> EPO auttaa anemiaan.... Onkohan EPOn käyttö sallittu lääketieteellisistä syistä?



Jos tarvitsee EPOa sairauden hoitoon, niin voi olla ettei ole aivan kisakunnossa.

http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erytropoietiini
"EPO:n käyttöaiheita ovat myös mm. aplastinen anemia ja useat muut anemian tyypit sekä syöpää sairastavien sytostaattihoidon aiheuttamien verimuutosten hoito."

Yleisenä kysymyksenä olisi kiinnostavaa tietää voiko lääkärintodistuksella saada luvan minkä tahansa aineen käyttöön. Muistan kuulleeni, että useammalla hiihtäjällä on lupa käyttää astmalääkkeitä, jotka muutoin olisivat kiellettyjä aineita.

----------


## Beetle Bailey

> Huimaa - tarkoitan että kun nousee ala-asennosta nopeesti ylös, silmissä pimenee.



Hei! Minullakin on normaali verenpaine!
Sopivan alhaisilla lukemilla on toki selviä haittojakin.
Jos on paska elämä, sen voi olettaa myös jatkuvan pidempään.

----------


## Lasol

> Jos on paska elämä, sen voi olettaa myös jatkuvan pidempään.



+1





> Yleisenä kysymyksenä olisi kiinnostavaa tietää voiko lääkärintodistuksella saada luvan minkä tahansa aineen käyttöön. Muistan kuulleeni, että useammalla hiihtäjällä on lupa käyttää astmalääkkeitä, jotka muutoin olisivat kiellettyjä aineita.



Ainakin Björkenillä on todella vahvaa (vahvinta?) astmapiippua, sellasta missä on kortisoonia. Itellä ollut krooninen poskiontelontulehdus (ennen leikkausta) ja minulle on vain yhden kerran määrätty nenäsumutetta jossa on kortisoonia. Se siis hoitaa myös pidemmän päälle se kortisooni eikä vaan hetkellisesti avaa (näin olen ymmärtänyt). Mutta itse kysymykseen: Ei ole todellakaan tietoa, mutta en usko että kilpaurheilussa ihan joka lääkettä saa käyttää vaikka olisi vaivainen. Aika outoo jotain EPOon poikkeuslupa. Kortisooniin toki saa, Lancekin on jäänyt kiinni siitä. HGH:ta käytetään mm turnerin syndrooman hoitoon, joten ehkä sillekin voisi saada poikkeusluvan?  :Vink:

----------


## kolistelija

> Ainakin Björkenillä on todella vahvaa (vahvinta?) astmapiippua, sellasta missä on kortisoonia. Itellä ollut krooninen poskiontelontulehdus (ennen leikkausta) ja minulle on vain yhden kerran määrätty nenäsumutetta jossa on kortisoonia. Se siis hoitaa myös pidemmän päälle se kortisooni eikä vaan hetkellisesti avaa (näin olen ymmärtänyt). Mutta itse kysymykseen: Ei ole todellakaan tietoa, mutta en usko että kilpaurheilussa ihan joka lääkettä saa käyttää vaikka olisi vaivainen. Aika outoo jotain EPOon poikkeuslupa. Kortisooniin toki saa, Lancekin on jäänyt kiinni siitä. HGH:ta käytetään mm turnerin syndrooman hoitoon, joten ehkä sillekin voisi saada poikkeusluvan?



Minä koin viime vuonna pahan kroonisen poskiontelontulehduksen josta seurasi paha polypoosi. Sain tutustua kortisonin ihanaan maailmaan siinä samassa. Tuo kortisonisuihke ei vaadi mitään todistuksia tai lupia. Se ei käsittääkseni imeydy nenästä mihinkään. Joudun käyttämään tuollaista suihketta melkein jatkuvasti jos haluan pitää nenän toimivana. 

Samalla sain myös kokeilla tuota kaikkien lempparia Prednisolonia. En tiedä onko saako siihen oikeasti hyväksyttävän poikkeusluvan, mutta lääkäri kysyi että tarvitsenko todistuksen sitä varten. Mä vähät piittasin ja ajoin TDH:n aivan mömmöissä ( :Leveä hymy: ) PK vauhtia.

----------


## haedon

> ...Muistan kuulleeni, että useammalla hiihtäjällä on lupa käyttää astmalääkkeitä, jotka muutoin olisivat kiellettyjä aineita.



Hiihtäjille on usein kehittynyt rasitusastma kovasta treenauksesta kylmässä. Mullakin sellainen on vaikka en ole hiihtoa juuri harrastanut, kun tuli joskus nuorena treenattua talvella kovaa. En ole tosin koskaan käyttänyt lääkettä, kun sen kanssa tulee toimeen jos vain lämittelee hyvin. Joskus mäkitreeneissä alkaa vaivata jos ei tosiaan ole lämmitellyt kunnolla, kisoissa taas ei pahemmin ole vaivannut.

Hemoglobiini vaihdellut vuosien aikana 155-175 joten kyllä tuossakin melkoista vaihtelua riippuen ruokavaliosta yms....

----------


## Takamisakari

> Ainakin Björkenillä on todella vahvaa (vahvinta?) astmapiippua, sellasta missä on kortisoonia.



Olisko Symbicorttia? Multa nimittäin löytyy samaa setti kaapista ja hyvin kulkee, nimenomaan tuohon rasitusastmaan liittyen..

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Olisko *Symbicorttia*? Multa nimittäin löytyy samaa setti kaapista ja hyvin kulkee, nimenomaan tuohon rasitusastmaan liittyen..



Eikä sen käyttö taida edellyttää edes poikkeuslupaa.

----------


## Lasol

> Eikä sen käyttö taida edellyttää edes poikkeuslupaa.



antidoping.fi

Nenäsumutetta saa käyttää ilman lupaa, astmapiippua ei. Siis kortisonia sisältävää (budesonidi symbicortissa). "Ilmoitusmenettelyyn perustuva erivapaus" En oo ihan saletti mitä tarkottaa, mutta vaatinee lääkärintodistuksen.

Eli toivo ettei velolle ilmesty testaajaa kun vedät enkkoja..

P.S. Luulo ei ole tiedon väärti  :Vink:

----------


## ppikkupe

> Hiihtäjille on usein kehittynyt rasitusastma kovasta treenauksesta kylmässä.



Eikös rasitusastma ole uimareillakin lähes ammattitauti? Kloorihöyryjen kiskominen putkistoon taitaa pidemmän päälle tehdä yhtä höpöä kuin raa'an pakkasilman. (Tuolla jo muuten hätäsimmät turistit kiskoo kaulahuivia hengityksen suojaksi...)

Joskus opiskeluaikoina lääkäri määräsi sellaista troppia kuin Sir Ephedrin. Pullossa oli punainen etiketti ja valkoinen kolmio. Selkeästi nimetty tuote.

----------


## Jman

> Olisko Symbicorttia? Multa nimittäin löytyy samaa setti kaapista ja hyvin kulkee, nimenomaan tuohon rasitusastmaan liittyen..





Jup. Itse saanut tuota keuhkoputken tulehduksen yhteydessä. Hyvää ainetta!=)

Budenosidia, joka on kortikosteroideihin kuuluva aine.

----------


## Takamisakari

> Eli toivo ettei velolle ilmesty testaajaa kun vedät enkkoja..



Ha haa, joo mulla ei ole pelkoa kummastakaan, enkoista tahi sitten edes velosta! Asiaan liittyen, ilmeisesti just esim Björgenillä on erityislupa tämän herkun käyttöön. En tiedä onko sillä oikeasti mitään merkitystä mutta noin periaatteessa kai voisi olla. No, palataan asiaan joka lienee kai vähän laajempi juttu kuin Maaritin jättihaukkari.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Eli toivo ettei velolle ilmesty testaajaa kun vedät enkkoja..
> 
> P.S. Luulo ei ole tiedon väärti



Eipä siitä ole vaaraa, pitää uskoa tuota antidoping.fi sivustoa ja uskoa astmadignoosiin.




> Astmalääkitys vuonna 2012
> 
>  ß2-agonistit (avaavat astmalääkkeet):
> 
> Keuhkoinhalaatioina käytettävät formoteroli  (enintään 36µg vuorokaudessa), salbutamoli (enintään 1600µg  vuorokaudessa) ja salmeteroli (tavanomaisin suositelluin annoksin) ovat  sallittuja. Korkeammin annoksin ja muulla tavoin annosteltuina  (esimerkiksi tabletteina tai mikstuurana) niiden käytölle tulee hakea  erivapautta etukäteen.Muut ß2-agonistit  (esim. indakateroli ja terbutaliini) ovat kiellettyjä ja niiden käytölle tulee hakea erivapautta etukäteen. 
>  Glukokortikosteroidit (hoitavat astmalääkkeet):
> 
> 
> Keuhkoinhalaatioina käytettävät glukokortikosteroidit ovat sallittuja.Glukokortikosteroidit  ovat kiellettyjä suun kautta annosteltuina (tabletteina). Niiden  käytölle tulee tarvittaessa* hakea erivapautta. 
>  * Glukokortikosteroideja testataan vain  kilpailujen yhteydessä otetuista dopingnäytteistä. Tabletteina  annosteltuna niiden varoaika on noin 7 vuorokautta.







> _SYMBICORT_ 11 23







> 11 Kaikki glukokortikosteroidit ovat kiellettyjä  suun kautta, peräsuoleen, suonensisäisesti tai lihaksensisäisesti  annosteltuina. Muilla tavoin annosteltuina (esimerkiksi  keuhkoinhalaatioina, ihonalaisesti ja -sisäisesti, nivelensisäisesti,  nivelten ja jänteiden ympärille, voiteina, tippoina tai suihkeina  silmien, korvien, korvalehtien, poskionteloiden, suun limakalvojen,  nenän, peräaukon ympäristön sekä ihon sairauksien hoitoon) ne ovat  sallittuja. 
> 
> Glukokortikosteroideja testataan vain kilpailujen  yhteydessä otetuista dopingnäytteistä. Kilpailujen ulkopuolella  glukokortikosteroidit kuuluvat ”seurannan kohteena oleviin aineisiin”.  Käyttö kilpailujen ulkopuolella on kuitenkin vuonna 2012 sallittu, eikä  positiivista testitulosta pidetä dopingrikkomuksena eikä siitä määrätä  seuraamuksia. 
> 
> Lihaksensisäisesti ruiskeena annetut  glukokortikosteroidit voivat näkyä testeissä jopa 8 viikkoa. Tabletteina  niiden varoaika on noin 7 vuorokautta.







> 23 Formoteroli on sallittu vain keuhkoinhalaatioina, kuitenkin korkeintaan annoksella 36 µg/vrk. 
> 
> Virtsan  formoterololipitoisuuden ylittäessä 30 ng/ml ainetta ei katsota  käytetyn lääkinnälliseen tarkoitukseen, vaan kyseessä katsotaan olevan  positiivinen testitulos, ellei urheilija näytä kontrolloidun  farmakokineettisen tutkimuksen avulla toteen, että poikkeava löydös  johtuu keuhkoinhalaationa lääkinnälliseen tarkoitukseen käytetystä  formoterolista (enintään 36 µg/vrk ).

----------


## Dark

> Ha haa, joo mulla ei ole pelkoa kummastakaan, enkoista tahi sitten edes velosta! Asiaan liittyen, ilmeisesti just esim Björgenillä on erityislupa tämän herkun käyttöön. En tiedä onko sillä oikeasti mitään merkitystä mutta noin periaatteessa kai voisi olla. No, palataan asiaan joka lienee kai vähän laajempi juttu kuin Maaritin jättihaukkari.



Erivapautta Symbicort astmalääkkeelle ei 2012-vuoden alusta lähtien ei todella tarvitse, jos sitä inhalloidaan enintään 6 annosta vuorokau-
dessa (6 x  6µg = 36µg).
Se on yhdistelmälääke, avaavaa ja hoitavaa lääkettä (budenosidi ja formoteroli). Ns. terveen ihmisen suoritusta se tuskin parantaa yhtään,
mutta astmaatikon suoritusta se varmaankin voi parantaa, siis "terveen" tasolle!
Rasitusastmaa sairastava voi parantaa suoritustaan käyttämättäkin. Viikkoja kestävä "astmaputki" on kuin korkean paikan leiri. Oma elimistö
nostaa luonnollisesti hb-arvoa. Jos sattuu, että putki hellittääkin pari päivää ennen kilpailua, on suorituskyky huipussaan! Mutta ei kauan!
Se on aina kuitenkin riskinottoa.
Menisiköhän biopassin omaavalta lisenssi veriarvojen luonnollisen, melko nopean vaihtelun vuoksi, ilman dopingin hitustakaan??

----------


## Pekka L

> Se on yhdistelmälääke, avaavaa ja hoitavaa lääkettä (budenosidi ja formoteroli). Ns. terveen ihmisen suoritusta se tuskin parantaa yhtään,
> mutta astmaatikon suoritusta se varmaankin voi parantaa, siis "terveen" tasolle!



Mulla on kokemusta... yks kevät (huhtikuu) iski keuhkoihin mystinen tulehdus "eosinofiilinen inflammaatio". Ei siis mikään astma. Suorituskyky putosi viikossa ~nollaan. Kevyttä vk-vauhtia pystyi ajamaan, anakynnyksellä meno tyssäsi kuin seinään. Normi pk-vauhdissa sykkeet 20-30 lyöntiä alempana. 
Hupaisaa tuossa oli se, että normi arjessa ei ollut ensimmäistäkään oiretta. Vasta kovemmassa rasituksessa. 
Oli sinänsä onni, että työpaikkalääkärin mies on keuhkolääkäri ja ohjasi minut suoraan sinne oireet kuultuaan. Typpioksidi mitattiin uloshengityilmasta, arvo 132ppb. Terveellä pitäisi olla alle 30ppb. Hoitsulta pääsi suusta "herranen aika!" kun näki mittarin lukeman.
Symbicorttia naamaan, heti seuraavana päivänä jo huomasi että alkaa vaikuttaa. Kokonaisuudessaan meni n.3kk että suorituskyky palasi ennalleen. Kun lopetin Symbicortin, ei suorituskyky heikentynyt yhtään siihen verrattuna kun olin sitä jo käytännössä terveenä vedellyt.
Ja joo, nyt voi todeta että taisin kisata doupattuna. (en viitsinyt edes selvittää tarvitaanko muuta kuin lääkärintodistus) Kunto oli kuitenkin lähes koko kesän sellainen että tipuin kovassa paikassa. Elokuussa kulki vasta normaalisti.
Tuosta on tutkimuksiakin että terveellä ihmisellä astmalääkkeet ei auta yhtään, keuhkot on normaalisti niin ylimitoitetut. Oma kokemus tukee tätä.

Lääkärikään ei oikein osannut selittää mistä oli kyse. Mietti vaan ääneen, että monikohan on moista sairastanut onnellisen tietämättömänä asiasta, jos ei rasita itseään niin kovasti ettei mitään tule ilmi.

Sori. Ammattipyöräilyyn tää ei liity mitenkään.

----------


## Takamisakari

Tää kannattais melkeen siirtää sinne astma-keskusteluun (mikä se nyt sit onkaan..), tärkeitä kokemuksia meille kipeenä kitkuttaville.

----------


## Tuomas

> Minä koin viime vuonna pahan kroonisen poskiontelontulehduksen josta seurasi paha polypoosi. Sain tutustua kortisonin ihanaan maailmaan siinä samassa.  
> 
> Samalla sain myös kokeilla tuota kaikkien lempparia Prednisolonia. En tiedä onko saako siihen oikeasti hyväksyttävän poikkeusluvan, mutta lääkäri kysyi että tarvitsenko todistuksen sitä varten.



Kyllä kovemman luokan astmaatikoilla ja nivelkipuilijoilla on erivapaus tablettikortisoniin. Hyödystä en tiedä? Väsyttää kuulemma?

----------


## tempokisu

> Hei! Minullakin on normaali verenpaine!
> Sopivan alhaisilla lukemilla on toki selviä haittojakin.
> Jos on paska elämä, sen voi olettaa myös jatkuvan pidempään.



Jos on tuo asenne niin sitten varmaan jatkuukin, todella ikävä jos ajattelet elämästäsi noin. Pohjaltahan on tie ylöspäin, ja Sinussa on kyllä voimaa nousta? 
Jos mielestäs on pska elämä, voisiko asialle tehdä jotain - tee se? Jos voitava on tehty, kansii miettiä mitkä asia on hyvin, ja keskittyä niihin, hyviä asioita löytyy varmasti.
No, minulla EI ollut normaali verenpaine, se oli 230/120, normaali mulle olisi noin 140/80, sitä alhaisimmilla on pyörryttänyt, monta kertaa ihan kun nousee istumasta ylös. 
Kortisonitabletteja pelätään usein liikaakin, mutta haittoja tulee vasta pitkäaikaisessa jatkuvassa käytössä; useimmiten sitä käytetään ( voimakkaimmissa) allergisissa reaktioissa lyhyenä kuurina alenevin annoksin. Ei se lääke mun mielestä väsytä? se on sitten se sairaus joka väsyttää, ei lääke.

----------


## Polla

> Kyllä kovemman luokan astmaatikoilla ja nivelkipuilijoilla on erivapaus tablettikortisoniin. Hyödystä en tiedä? Väsyttää kuulemma?



"Yleisimpiä pitkäaikaisen kortisonihoidon sivuvaikutuksia ovat  painonnousu, sydän- ja verisuonitautien lisääntyminen, luuston  heikkeneminen (osteoporoosi)"

Tossa luuston heikkenemisessä on se juttu miksi kortisoni tableteilla doupataan, energiaa suoraan luustosta sekä huomattavasti parempi palautumis ja hapenotto kyky. Kolikon toisella puolella on sitten tuo osteoporoosi ja lukuisat muut sivuvaikutukset, mm. nesteen kertyminen kehoon, unettomuus, kuumia ja kylmiä aaltoja, ihon ohentuminen ja vanhentuminen ennen aikojaan (palat auringossa herkästi), hiusten ohentuminen ja hausrastuminen, vatsan ärtyminen ja jopa vatsahaava jne. Kun astman pahememisvaihe on päällä, niin pyörä ei kulje vaikka napsii tabletteja, ikävä kyllä. Jotkun on kuurin aikana energisiä, toisia saattaa väsyttää voimakkaasti. Terveellä taas tehot nousevat ja palautuminen on todella tehokasta ison annoksen myötä. Inhaloitan kortisonin pitoisuudet ovat niin pieniä että niillä ei suoritukset parane terveellä ihmisellä.

Nimim. kortisonista inhaloituna ja tabletteina ja mä olen kärsinyt noista kaikista sivuvaikutuksista. ensi viikolla urheilijan rasitusastma testiin.... En ymmärrä miksi kukaan haluaa kyseistä myrkkyä vetää ilman todellista tarvetta Ja silti ilmeisesti aika käytetty aine Euroopassa. Ihan kreisiä. Mutta aivan välttämätön lääke muutamaan ikävään sairauteen kuten astmaan, reumaan ja muihin nivelsairauksiin. 

Emma Pooleyn kuvia kun katsoo niin tulee heti mieleen että onkohan tullut käytettyä.

Ainiin, ja jos haluat kisata kun sinulla on kuuri päällä tabletteja niin ainoastaan ADT:n hyväksymä lääkäri pystyy sinulle kirjoittamaan todistuksen ja hyväksynnän niiden käytölle. Jos kisaat tabletti kuurin aikana ja käry käy niin siinä ei enää paikalliskylän lääkärin todistus ja resepti riitä. Varoaika 7 päivää ja se on hyvä pitää mielessä, "en tiennyt" ei taida riittää selitykseksi.

----------


## Tuomas

Niin, astman kohdallahan astmalääkettä määrävien  lääkäreiden hyväksyntää on taidettu käyttää. Siis ettei urheilija saa astmalääkkettä ihan vaan kysymällä lääkärikaveriltaan. No, onneksi ei ole omakohtaisesti tarvinnut astma-asioihin perehtyä  :Hymy:  . Tulisi varmaan toinen pahvilaatikollinen sairauspapereita  :Leveä hymy:  .

----------


## kukavaa

> mm. nesteen kertyminen kehoon, unettomuus, kuumia ja kylmiä aaltoja, ihon ohentuminen ja vanhentuminen ennen aikojaan (palat auringossa herkästi), hiusten ohentuminen ja hausrastuminen, vatsan ärtyminen ja jopa vatsahaava jne.



=




> Emma Pooleyn kuvia kun katsoo niin tulee heti mieleen että onkohan tullut käytettyä.



vai mitäkö meinasit?
eikös ihan brittiläisyys selitä ison osan noista? aikaset vaihdevuodet?

----------


## Polla

> vai mitäkö meinasit?
> eikös ihan brittiläisyys selitä ison osan noista? aikaset vaihdevuodet?



Miten brttiläisyys tähän liittyy? Voihan se olla että Pooleylla on joku lääkitys ja sairaus taustalla mutta hiusten ja ihon kunto vaan näyttää sellaiselta että ylensä tuollaista ei näe ammatikseen urheilevilla ihmisillä. niin ja iteese olen 27-vuotias eli voin itseltäni sulkeat vaihdevuodet vielä pois  :Leveä hymy:  Vaikka sainkin jo oikein kattavan etukäteiskokemuksen.

----------


## kukavaa

> Miten brttiläisyys tähän liittyy?



no vitsillä liittyy, kun ovat ohuthiuksisia auringossa palavia kaljaa kittaavia (nesteenkertyminen, vatsahaava) saariapinoita.

----------


## Polla

> no vitsillä liittyy, kun ovat ohuthiuksisia auringossa palavia kaljaa kittaavia (nesteenkertyminen, vatsahaava) saariapinoita.



Reps  :Leveä hymy:  *peukkuu*

----------


## tempokisu

> "
> Nimim. kortisonista inhaloituna ja tabletteina ja mä olen kärsinyt noista kaikista sivuvaikutuksista. ensi viikolla urheilijan rasitusastma testiin.... En ymmärrä miksi kukaan haluaa kyseistä myrkkyä vetää ilman todellista tarvetta Ja silti ilmeisesti aika käytetty aine Euroopassa. Ihan kreisiä. Mutta aivan välttämätön lääke muutamaan ikävään sairauteen kuten astmaan, reumaan ja muihin nivelsairauksiin. 
> 
> Emma Pooleyn kuvia kun katsoo niin tulee heti mieleen että onkohan tullut käytettyä.
> 
> Ainiin, ja jos haluat kisata kun sinulla on kuuri päällä tabletteja niin ainoastaan ADT:n hyväksymä lääkäri pystyy sinulle kirjoittamaan todistuksen ja hyväksynnän niiden käytölle. Jos kisaat tabletti kuurin aikana ja käry käy niin siinä ei enää paikalliskylän lääkärin todistus ja resepti riitä. Varoaika 7 päivää ja se on hyvä pitää mielessä, "en tiennyt" ei taida riittää selitykseksi.



Silloin kun on joutunut itse jotain urheilussa kiellettyä lääkettä käyttämään oikean sairauden takia, sen ymmärtää..tai siis ei ymmärrä miksi joku terve hyväkuntoinen haluaa sitä "huviksensa" käyttää. Lääkkeetkin on hyviä renkejä mutta huonoja isäntiä. 
Aika paljon ihmiset kyllä luulee, että mihin tahansa asiaan johon tarvitaan "lääkärintodistus", niin kenen kunhan se on lääkäri raapustus riittää....tuntuu aika oudolta että on pitkään hoidettu vaikeaa sairautta ja vahvaa lääkettä, ja sitten lääkäri joka ei potilasta ole koskaan aiemmin nähnytkään eikä liiemmin tunne koko sairautta ( esim. kasvain), ei tutustunut sairaskertomuksiin ( joita ei ole) voisi asiasta todistuksen laatia. 

Olisitten nyt laittaneet viitteeksi Emma Pooleyn kuvan, mutta korjataan tilanne:

1982





olisiko nämä tuoreempia?
 




No en kyllä kuvan perusteella sanoisi yhtään mitään, paitti on reenannu. 
Mulla on ihan yhtä ohuet hiukset ellei ohuemmat, ja siihen on varmaan sairastelu ja hiusten typerä vaalentelu syynä. Emman hiukset näyttää ihan normaalilta.

----------


## OJ

> Silloin kun on joutunut itse jotain urheilussa kiellettyä lääkettä käyttämään oikean sairauden takia, sen ymmärtää..tai siis ei ymmärrä miksi joku terve hyväkuntoinen haluaa sitä "huviksensa" käyttää.



Näin suht terveenä, mutta ei niin hyväkuntoisena, ei ole yhtään hankalaa ymmärtää miksi joku terve ja hyväkuntoinen käyttää kiellettyjä lääkeaineita suorituskykynsä parantamiseksi. Uskaltaisin väittää, että mun kilpakumppaneiden joukossa ovat harvemmassa ne, jotka eivät ole satsittamista edes jollain tasolla harkinneet kuin ne, jotka ovat dopingista kärynneet.

----------


## StantheMan

Tässä on alan mies, joka vastaa kärsivällisesti kaikenlaisiin doping-kysymyksiin. Hyvä tyyppi (nykyään  :Vink:  ) Siis: http://twitter.com/VictorConte

----------


## Hääppönen

Emma Pooley ollut temppumirrin mukaan yllättävän iäkkään näköinen syntyessään.  :Sekaisin:   :Cool:   :Leveä hymy:  http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emma_Pooley

----------


## tempokisu

> Emma Pooley ollut temppumirrin mukaan yllättävän iäkkään näköinen syntyessään.    http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emma_Pooley



??? Otin kuvat googlettamalla, alla oli vuosiluku, en tiennyt että se oli SYNTYMÄVUOSIluku...no, se on siis syntymävuosiluku 1982. Anteeksi.
En ole muuten kuullut ikuna koko Emma Pooleystä ( en seuraa ammattilais tai kv-pyöräilyä) mitään, joten sori, mistä mä tiesin mikä luku se oli. 
Jos oon ihan rehellinen, noissa jälkimmäisissä kuvissa Emma näyttää tällee mun ikäiseltäni..joten oletin eka kuva on nuorempana. Jälkimmäisissä kuvissa Emma on siis alle 30-vuotias!?

----------


## Timi

Kaikille saksan kieltä ymmärtäville, Tyler Hamilton on ZDF:n lauantaisessa "Das aktuelle Sportstudio" -urheiluohjelmassa vieraana kertomassa kirjastaan. Kirjasta taisi tänään ilmestyä käännetty painos auf Deutsch.

----------


## Polla

> Jos oon ihan rehellinen, noissa jälkimmäisissä kuvissa Emma näyttää tällee mun ikäiseltäni..joten oletin eka kuva on nuorempana. Jälkimmäisissä kuvissa Emma on siis alle 30-vuotias!?



Eka kuva jonka laitoit tohon on käsittääkseni jostakin cervelon mainoksesta (tai jostain) parin vuoden takaa ja sitä kuvaa on paranneltu photoshopilla. Mutta joo, ei mulla muuta.

----------


## rjrm

On tämä mennyt mallilleen. Suomalaiset (miehet?) vänkäävät dopingkeskustelussa jonkun brittiläisen naispyöräilijän hiusten tuuheudesta. Hävetkää. Ja pyöräikää.

----------


## tempokisu

> Eka kuva jonka laitoit tohon on käsittääkseni jostakin cervelon mainoksesta (tai jostain) parin vuoden takaa ja sitä kuvaa on paranneltu photoshopilla. Mutta joo, ei mulla muuta.



No just! kuvadoopingia!

----------


## vetooo

CONI vaatii Michele Scarponille (Lampre) ja Giovanni Viscontille (Movistar) 3 kuukauden kilpailukieltoa, koska kaksikko käytti Dr. Michele Ferrarin palveluita.

----------


## vetooo

Björn Leukemans (BEL / Vacansoleil) on saanut puhdistettua nimensä yli 5 vuotta vanhassa dopingcasessa. Leukemansin testo-arvot olivat pielessä syyskuussa 2007.

Leukemans cleared by Flemish body five years after positive test

----------


## vetooo

Ex-ammattipyöräilijä Tyler Hamiltonin ja toimittaja Daniel Coylen kirjoittama "The Secret Race" on valittu William Hillin Vuoden urheilukirjaksi. Palkinnon arvo on 22 000 £ (27 000 €). Yleisen mielipiteen mukaan William Hillin urheilukirjapalkinto on arvostetuin omalla alallaan.

----------


## petri ok

> Yleisen mielipiteen mukaan William Hillin urheilukirjapalkinto on arvostetuin omalla alallaan.



Siis kuka kertoo/päättää mitä on yleinen mielipide? Sorry pakko kysyä, vaikka onkin tyhmä kysymys.

----------


## vetooo

> Siis kuka kertoo/päättää mitä on yleinen mielipide? Sorry pakko kysyä, vaikka onkin tyhmä kysymys.



Joo sorry - yleinen mielipide on kyllä vähän hassusti sanottu. Muotoillaan siten, että jotkut tahot pitävät sitä arvostetuimpana palkintona omalla alallaan.

----------


## buhvalo

> Ex-ammattipyöräilijä Tyler Hamiltonin ja toimittaja Daniel Coylen kirjoittama "The Secret Race" on valittu William Hillin Vuoden urheilukirjaksi. Palkinnon arvo on 22 000 £ (27 000 €). Yleisen mielipiteen mukaan William Hillin urheilukirjapalkinto on arvostetuin omalla alallaan.



Kirja oli kyllä loistava isona kuvauksena sekä yksityiskohdissa eri henkilöistä. Seuraavaksi Millaria sekä "Pantanin kuolema"

----------


## StantheMan

> Ex-ammattipyöräilijä Tyler Hamiltonin ja toimittaja Daniel Coylen kirjoittama "The Secret Race" on valittu William Hillin Vuoden urheilukirjaksi. Palkinnon arvo on 22 000 £ (27 000 €). Yleisen mielipiteen mukaan William Hillin urheilukirjapalkinto on arvostetuin omalla alallaan.



Tämäkin dopingilla ansaittu. Pah! Kuka oli kakkonen. Onko puhdas? Jonkun vuoden kuluttua palkinto perutaan ja palkintorahoja peritään takaisin.

----------


## ajelee

Minäkin luin nyt Hamiltonin kirjan, kun sai niin halvalla amazonista. Ihan hyvä kirja ja aika karua kertomusta. Hieman mietityttää vanhojen asioiden niin tarkka kuvaus, mutta näin kai se on aina muistelmissa. "Pääpiru" Lanceen liittyen hän ei kuitenkaan ollut Hamiltonin D-homman alkuunpanija eikä mielestäni se painostus ollut niin suurta. Kyllä jokainen kuski itse päätti mukaan lähtemisestä, vaikka tietysti menestymisen paine oli kaikilla kova.

Kirjasta saa aika hyvän kuvan paljonko ne D-temput nostivat ja nostavat suorituskykyä. Mitenkähän suuri se lisäys olisi vapaalla kaikkien konstien käytöllä, kun nytkin ero noilla mikroannostuksilla ym. piilottelulla oli niin selvä ? Toisaalta tietysti mitä sillä absoluuttisella nopeudella ja suorituskyvyn nousulla on väliä, jos kaikilla olisi käytössä samat konstit. Silti pitäisi voittaa se kilpailija.

----------


## vetooo

Alberto Contadorille klenbuterol-lihaa ostanut Jose Luis Lopez Cerron on valittu Espanjan pyöräilyliiton (RFEC) uudeksi puheenjohtajaksi.

Ja tämä ei ole vitsi.

----------


## kuovipolku

Vastaehdokkaana oli Francisco "Paco" Antequera, vuosina 1997-2008 mies Espanjan arvokisamenestysten eli Óscar Freiren, Igor Astarloan ja Samuel Sánchezin kultamitalien sekä Alejandro Valverden ja Freiren hopea- ja pronssimitaleiden takana. López Cerron voitti äänin 63-52.

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Ihmetellään sitä että miksi Marquez pystyi antamaan niin tyrmäävän iskun Manny Pacquiao:lle.

"Marquez climbed into the ring looking less like a boxer and more like a  bodybuilder. That in recent years he began to train with Angel Guillermo  Heredia, an admitted steroids dealer who testified for the government  in the Balco scandal and went by several names, fueled speculation. The  difference in size and sculpture was too obvious to ignore. And this at  39."
*

NYT : Despite Knockout, Fight Leaves Much Unanswered*

----------


## vetooo

UCI on mitätöinyt virallisesti Lance Armstrongin kaikki tulokset vuosilta 1998-2011. Hän menettää myös Sydneyn olympialaisten 2000 maantieaika-ajon pronssimitalin. Armstrongilla on 3 viikkoa aikaa valittaa UCI:n päätöksestä.

----------


## sianluca

Surkea päivä pyöräilyn kannalta, toisaalta mahdollisuus uuteen(?) alkuun lajissa.

----------


## Leopejo

> UCI on mitätöinyt virallisesti Lance Armstrongin kaikki tulokset vuosilta 1998-2011. Hän menettää myös Sydneyn olympialaisten 2000 maantieaika-ajon pronssimitalin. Armstrongilla on 3 viikkoa aikaa valittaa UCI:n päätöksestä.



Mitä jää jäljelle? MM-kulta, kaksi Tour-etappia, San Sebastian, Fleche Vallonne, plus tärkeitä kilpailuita Jenkeissä, unohtamatta palkintopallisijoituksia parissa muussa klassikossa. Unohtuiko mitään? Ei sinänsä mitenkään paha potti.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Surkea päivä pyöräilyn kannalta,



Minusta hyvä päivä pyöräilylle.
Olisiko parempi, jos kaikille kärähtäneille palautettaisiin poistettu menestys?

----------


## sianluca

No, tarkoitin koko totuuden raskaan taakan lankeamista....illuusiossahan on aina mukava elää...

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> No, tarkoitin koko totuuden raskaan taakan lankeamista....illuusiossahan on aina mukava elää...



Pitää olla harhoja puhtaamman pyöräilyn puolesta ja käydä lääkekaapilla vain pimeässä.

----------


## sianluca

Just niin..

----------


## vetooo

> CONI vaatii Michele Scarponille (Lampre) ja Giovanni Viscontille (Movistar) 3 kuukauden kilpailukieltoa, koska kaksikko käytti Dr. Michele Ferrarin palveluita.



Scarponi on hyväksynyt 3 kuukauden kilpailukiellon, joka alkoi 1. lokakuuta ja päättyy 31. joulukuuta 2012. Scarponi joutuu maksamaan 10 000 € sakot.

----------


## OJ

Hyviä asioita pyöräilylle nämä käryt jos niistä kehkeytyy muutakin kuin jeesustelua ja "nyt loppui minun pyöräilyn seuraaminen kun nehän douppaa" kommentteja. Minä olen melko varma, että ei tästä jää mitään muuta kuin kissankakan maku suuhun. Tosifanit eivät vieläkään hyväksy tosiasioita ja mussuttavat noitavainoista.

----------


## Antti Kuitto

> Kirjasta saa aika hyvän kuvan paljonko ne D-temput nostivat ja nostavat suorituskykyä. Mitenkähän suuri se lisäys olisi vapaalla kaikkien konstien käytöllä, kun nytkin ero noilla mikroannostuksilla ym. piilottelulla oli niin selvä ? Toisaalta tietysti mitä sillä absoluuttisella nopeudella ja suorituskyvyn nousulla on väliä, jos kaikilla olisi käytössä samat konstit. Silti pitäisi voittaa se kilpailija.



Tässä hieman osviittaa: http://www.outsideonline.com/fitness....html?page=all

----------


## Herman

> Tässä hieman osviittaa: http://www.outsideonline.com/fitness....html?page=all



"Kiehtovaa" luettavaa. Tunteitani sekoitti samaistuminen kirjoittajaan omien vaivojen kautta; niin polveni, olkapääni kuin lähinäkönikin reistaa. Mutta vaikka olenkin valmis panostamaan terveyteeni lähes mitä tahansa, niin tuollaisen kuurin jätän väliin.

----------


## J. Conrad

Kiitos linkistä! Aikanaa Suomen Outsider lehti ilmestyi kai 1 numeron verran (Tietääkseni), tuo juttu oli siinä. Erehdyin lainaamaan sen kaverille, ikinä en saanut takaisin. Oli ja on hyvä juttu.

----------


## MarkoA

> "Kiehtovaa" luettavaa. Tunteitani sekoitti samaistuminen kirjoittajaan omien vaivojen kautta; niin polveni, olkapääni kuin lähinäkönikin reistaa. Mutta vaikka olenkin valmis panostamaan terveyteeni lähes mitä tahansa, niin tuollaisen kuurin jätän väliin.



Mulla samat vaivat. Selkä vielä tuohon lisäksi. Pitäisköhän alkaa keskustella aiheesta seuraavan kerran lääkärissä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mjjk

http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2012...51223_ur.shtml

----------


## vetooo

Milloinkohan suomalaismedia tekee ensimmäisen pyöräilyuutisen, joka ei liity dopingiin.

YLE taisi mainita tällä viikolla lyhyessä uutissähkeessään, että vuoden 2014 Tour alkaa Yorkshiresta. Hienoa.

----------


## Cycledrophis

Meillä ihmisillä on tapana muistaa vain kielteisiä asioita. Hs haulla sanalla Pyöräily kahdeksasta ensimmäisestä uutisesta vain yksi koski dopingia.

Jari

http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/Vuoden+2014...a1305628274707

----------


## Also R

Al Jazeeran videohaastattelussa tohtori Mito vakuuttelee syyttömyyttään
http://www.aljazeera.com/sport/cycli...931365503.html

----------


## Matti S.

> Milloinkohan suomalaismedia tekee ensimmäisen pyöräilyuutisen, joka ei liity dopingiin.
> 
> YLE taisi mainita tällä viikolla lyhyessä uutissähkeessään, että vuoden 2014 Tour alkaa Yorkshiresta. Hienoa.



Viikonlopun Pohjalaisessa (kelpaako mediaksi?) oli sivun kokoinen "pyöräjuttu", esittelyssä Janne Mäki. Toki tekstissä mainittiin dooping mutta se ei ollut jutun clou.

----------


## vetooo

Korkein oikeus: Roberto Heras on Vueltan 2005 voittaja.

Heras jäi kiinni EPOsta Espanjan ympäriajossa 2005. Oikeus kuitenkin katsoi, että laboratorio oli tunaroinut Herasin näytteiden kanssa.

EDIT: Jaa, kyseessä on ilmeisesti koko Espanjan korkein oikeus - ei pelkästään Kastilla ja Leonin itsehallintoalueen.

----------


## mkpaa

Anti-doping?  :Hymy: 
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/05/sp...g.html?hp&_r=0

----------


## PHI

Go Lance!:
http://yle.fi/urheilu/new_york_times...amista/6438819

----------


## Vandit

> Go Lance!:
> http://yle.fi/urheilu/new_york_times...amista/6438819



En ymmärrä pointtia, tuntuu todella epämääräiseltä. Se on varmasti kaikille tullut selväksi, että Lancella ei ole eikä tule olemaan mitään moraaliin liittyviä syitä tunnustaa, koska moraalia hänellä ei ole. Myöskin taloudellisesti olen ymmärtänyt, että Lancen ei missään nimessä kannata tunnustaa. Jos hän olisi selvästi nuorempi, niin silloin ymmärtäisin että hänen tyylilleen sopisi loistavasti tunnustaa, sopia lyhyt kilpailukielto, tehdä comeback, vetää aivan perkeleesti kallista douppia ja designtuotteita naamaan, voittaa Tour ja vetäytyä jälleen jäämättä kiinni. Mutta ei sen tuossa iässä pitäisi olla edes teoriassa mahdollista. Vaikuttaa uutisankalta.

----------


## plr

Tuossa NY Timesin artikkelissa sanotaan, että LA harkitsee tunnustamista, jotta voisi jatkaa urheilu-uraansa. Tämä ehkä tarkoittaisi triathlonia. LA voisi mahdollisesti saada kohtalaiset sponsoritulot ja starttirahat, jos pääsisi takaisin kilpailemaan.

----------


## vetooo

> Tuossa NY Timesin artikkelissa sanotaan, että LA harkitsee tunnustamista, jotta voisi jatkaa urheilu-uraansa. Tämä ehkä tarkoittaisi triathlonia. LA voisi mahdollisesti saada kohtalaiset sponsoritulot ja starttirahat, jos pääsisi takaisin kilpailemaan.



Juuri näin. Armstrongin motiivina ovat juuri nämä plr:n mainitsema seikat - sponsoritulot ja starttirahat. Toisaalta useat tahot ovat haastaneet Armstrongin oikeuteen, joten näissä caseissa teksasilaisella saattaa palaa suht paksu nippu dollareita.

Minua ihmetyttää näiden nykyisten ja entisten ammattipyöräilijöiden kitinä Armstrongin saamasta elinikäisestä kilpailukiellosta, koska muka mitään todisteita (lue: positiivinen dopingnäyte) ei ole olemassa. Viimeksi tällä viikolla Vacansoleil-tallin puolalainen Tomasz Marczynski antoi kaiken tukensa LA:lle.

----------


## rjr

> Minua ihmetyttää näiden nykyisten ja entisten ammattipyöräilijöiden kitinä Armstrongin saamasta elinikäisestä kilpailukiellosta, koska muka mitään todisteita (lue: positiivinen dopingnäyte) ei ole olemassa. Viimeksi tällä viikolla Vacansoleil-tallin puolalainen Tomasz Marczynski antoi kaiken tukensa LA:lle.



Mitä todisteita sitten on olemassa? Kerro.

----------


## plr

> Mitä todisteita sitten on olemassa?



Valaehtoisia lausuntoja oli aika liuta ja ne luetaan todisteiksi. Vertailun vuoksi: Ryöstä pankki. Vaikket jäisi verekseltään kiinni, niin jos 20 ihmistä todistaa, että näkivät teon ja tunnistivat sinut, niin eiköhän siitä tuomio tule.

----------


## vetooo

> Mitä todisteita sitten on olemassa? Kerro.



Tarkoitin, että Armstrongia edelleen tukevat entisen ja nykyisen ammattipyöräilijät uskovat hänen olevan syytön, koska todistusaineistosta puuttuu positiivinen dopingnäyte.

----------


## rjr

> Valaehtoisia lausuntoja oli aika liuta ja ne luetaan todisteiksi. Vertailun vuoksi: Ryöstä pankki. Vaikket jäisi verekseltään kiinni, niin jos 20 ihmistä todistaa, että näkivät teon ja tunnistivat sinut, niin eiköhän siitä tuomio tule.



Tässä on tietysti paljon eroja eri maiden lainsäädännössä, mutta Suomessa ei tule. Tarvitaan myös todisteita. Amerikassa voi valaehtoinen lausunto olla todiste (?), mutta minusta se on todistus. Todisteita ei ole ainakaan näytetty.

----------


## rjr

> Tarkoitin, että Armstrongia edelleen tukevat entisen ja nykyisen ammattipyöräilijät uskovat hänen olevan syytön, koska todistusaineistosta puuttuu positiivinen dopingnäyte.



Niinhän ne urheilun säännöt sanovat. Ja jossei ole näytettä, niin pitää olla jotain muuta. Kasa lausuntoja voidaan vaikka ostaa. Amerikassa. Enkä väitä, että tässä olisi niin käynyt. Mutta vaadin silti jotain oikeaa todistetta. Käsittämätöntä, että mitään ei ole näytetty. Jos oikeasti jotain olisi olemassa, niin kyllä se jo jostain olisi tullut julkisuuteen. Amerikassa.

----------


## Soolo

> Niinhän ne urheilun säännöt sanovat. Ja jossei ole näytettä, niin pitää olla jotain muuta. Kasa lausuntoja voidaan vaikka ostaa. Amerikassa. Enkä väitä, että tässä olisi niin käynyt. Mutta vaadin silti jotain oikeaa todistetta. Käsittämätöntä, että mitään ei ole näytetty. Jos oikeasti jotain olisi olemassa, niin kyllä se jo jostain olisi tullut julkisuuteen. Amerikassa.



Odottele ihan rauhassa USADA:n lopullista raporttia jota ei ole voitu julkistaa vielä koska keissejä on edelleen käynnissä mm. Bruyneel. 
Voi ääni kellossa muuttua sen jälkeen...

----------


## rjr

> Odottele ihan rauhassa USADA:n lopullista raporttia jota ei ole voitu julkistaa vielä koska keissejä on edelleen käynnissä mm. Bruyneel. 
> Voi ääni kellossa muuttua sen jälkeen...



Tätä on toistettu jo aika monta kertaa. En minä mitään kellojen soimista odota, vaan todisteita. Jotenkin vähän epäilyttää tuo "ei ole voitu julkistaa...", koska sillä on helppo kuitata kaikki. Ei kai lopputulos voi olla se, että syyttäjä ja syytetty sopivat asiasta ja mitään todisteita ei tulekaan julki? Amerikka.

----------


## plr

Alkaa jo mennä vähän sivuun dopingaiheesta, tosin olen ollut siinä uskossa, että oikeus voi Suomessa päättää mitä uskoo. Väärästä todistuksesta oikeudenkäynnissä saa rangaistuksen, joten tuskin niitä ihan heppoisesti kirjoitellaan.

Koska LA päätti olla katsomatta tapausta oikeudessa asti ja hyväksyi dopingseuraamukset, hän(en lakimiehensä) oletettavasti piti casea sellaisena, jota ei kannata katsoa läpi eli tappio olisi todennäköinen.

----------


## vetooo

Dr. Ferrari laskutti Armstrongia yli miljoonalla dollarilla vuosien saatossa. Tästä asiasta löytyy todiste.

----------


## plr

Cyclingnews.com:n keskustelufoorumin Clinic-kohdassa on oma säie, johon on kerätty 9 sivullista linkkejä todisteisiin ("evidence").

http://forum.cyclingnews.com/showthread.php?t=18396

----------


## OJ

> Dr. Ferrari laskutti Armstrongia yli miljoonalla dollarilla vuosien saatossa. Tästä asiasta löytyy todiste.



Pitäähän valmennuskonsultoinnista rahaa maksaa. Carmichael oli tietysti ykkösvalmentaja ja loogisesti ajatellen sai varmaan vielä paremman korvauksen palveluistaan... :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## idänihme

> Tässä on tietysti paljon eroja eri maiden lainsäädännössä, mutta Suomessa ei tule. Tarvitaan myös todisteita. Amerikassa voi valaehtoinen lausunto olla todiste (?), mutta minusta se on todistus. Todisteita ei ole ainakaan näytetty.



Missäkähän rinnakkaistodellisuudessa siellä eletään? Kyllä Suomessakin todistajanlausunnot kelpaavat todisteena. Tässä keississä taas on esitetty paljon muitakin todisteita. Positiivinen testi olisi vain yksi todiste muiden joukossa. Jos haluaisi verrata rikosjuttuihin, niin voi ryöstöstä tulla tuomio vaikkei saalis löytyisikään.

Kun tuota raporttia lukee niin pitäisin riskiä väärästä positiivisesta isompana d-testin kohdalla.

----------


## vetooo

Raha kelpasi UCI:lle - USADA pysyi tiukkana





> Attempted quarter million dollar 'donation' from Armstrong to USADA was refused in 2004.



60 Minutes: Armstrong tried to give $250,000 donation to USADA in 2004

----------


## Jake_Kona

GCN ilmoitti huhusta sinä-tötterö-kanavallaan, että Lancelta olisi ehkä tulossa tunnustus.
Että huhua huhusta huhustelen
Linkkiä jos tälläinen turhan spekulointi kiinnostaa
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fl_2Y4EJI7Q

----------


## vetooo

D-osaston syksy ja talvi ovat kyllä olleet harvinaisen tapahtumarikkaita. Kilpailukausi pyörähtää käyntiiin tällä viikolla, joten käsiteltäviin aiheisiin saadaan vähän vaihtelua - toivottavasti.

----------


## rjr

> Missäkähän rinnakkaistodellisuudessa siellä eletään? Kyllä Suomessakin todistajanlausunnot kelpaavat todisteena. Tässä keississä taas on esitetty paljon muitakin todisteita. Positiivinen testi olisi vain yksi todiste muiden joukossa. Jos haluaisi verrata rikosjuttuihin, niin voi ryöstöstä tulla tuomio vaikkei saalis löytyisikään.
> 
> Kun tuota raporttia lukee niin pitäisin riskiä väärästä positiivisesta isompana d-testin kohdalla.



Kelpaavat, mutta eivät pelkästään. Tuo haluamasi vertailu tarkoittaisi tässä tapauksessa sitä, että esimerkiksi pankinjohtajaa syytetään varkaudesta, vaikkei mitään ole hävinnytkään ja näyttöinä ovat vain potkun saaneiden entisten työntekijöiden ja muiden kateellisten todistukset. Kukahan tuomari tästä antaisi tuomion? Ilman mitään konkreettista todistetta?

----------


## Kal Pedal

Jaahas, Lanke on Oprah Winfreyn vieraana ensi viikolla...eli siellä se tunnustus tulee jos on tullakseen.

----------


## kolistelija

> Jaahas, Lanke on Oprah Winfreyn vieraana ensi viikolla...eli siellä se tunnustus tulee jos on tullakseen.



Näin taitaa olla: http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/Lance+Armst...a1305634946214

Varmasti katsomisen arvoinen pläjäys. Oprahin show on varmasti ihan hyvä paikka ottaa asia esille. Kiinnostaisi kovasti nähdä jos Lancen oikeasta persoonasta näkisi vilauksen.

----------


## Jousi

.. ja Oparahin jälkeen Lance voikin sitten mennä dr. Philin juttusille..

----------


## Kal Pedal

Kyseessä ilmeisesti puolentoista tunnin erikoislähetys Lanken kotoa jossa Lanke vastaa "avoimesti kaikkiin kysymyksiin". Tästä tulee vielä jenkkityylisen pateettisuuden huippu.

----------


## VesaP

Laittakaahan tänne sit heti linkki kun lähetys löytyy jostain netistä, joko livenä tai jälkikäteen. Thanks!

Edit: Avoimesti sit tunnustaa ettei ole koskaan käyttänyt kiellettyjä aineita.  :Leveä hymy:  Oli aika karua katsottavaa tuo YLEltäkin tullut Lance dokkari. Eilen katsoin sen. Kummasti Oakleynkin pimun puheet muuttui kun ko lasifirman pomot oli vähän puhuttaneet että älä ala huutelee kuule daami nyt Lancesta mittään...

Go Lance! Mulla on edelleen sun kirjasi kirjahyllyssä!  :Cool:

----------


## Samuli

> Laittakaahan tänne sit heti linkki kun lähetys löytyy jostain netistä, joko livenä tai jälkikäteen. Thanks!



Tuolta Oprah.com sivustolta voi sitten etsiä sitä linkkiä.

----------


## VesaP

> Tuolta Oprah.com sivustolta voi sitten etsiä sitä linkkiä.



Kiitti. Vielä kun tajuaisi monelta tuo tulee suomen aikaa... "9.00 - 10.30 p.m. ET/PT" ei oikein kerro mitään tyhmälle. Kun itä- ja länsirannikon aikavyöhykkeiden välillä on wikipedian mukaan 3h eroa. Kumpaa tuo sit lopulta tarkoittaa? Eeteetä vai Peeteetä? Vai ihan jotain muuta?

----------


## kolistelija

Mitä lie tuo PT meinaa? ET on muistaakseni meidän aika -7h.

----------


## arctic biker

Pasific time zone. eastern time zone, central... ja mountain!

----------


## rjrm

Juu tuo on rasittava tapa kertoa kellonaikoja. Yhteen aikaan yhdessä toisessa harrastuksessa mulla oli tapana pitää jopa rannekelloa UTC-ajassa. Se kun on kaikkialla sama. Nytkin olisi helppoa, jos Mrs Oprah ilmoittaisi UTC -9 tms mitä se  sitten onkaan. No, jospa tuo aika varmistuu. Jotakin aikaista se on. Silloin kunnon ihmiset on jo töissä  :Hymy:

----------


## Soolo

Lähetys alkaa klo 4 (siis aamulla) Suomen aikaa. Katsokoon ketä kiinnostaa, mua ei vois vähempää.

----------


## vetooo

The Radio Radio twitterissä:





> Wonderboy's Oprah sit down has already been taped. At this point the only people keeping Omerta are Kevin Livingston and Eki







> Primary motivation for Lance's Oprah appearance? Johan is writing a book. A tell all.







> Johan is going to need a ghost writer for his book, @gwenknapp? @billgifford? @DanielCoyle? @Bonnie_D_Ford?







> Maybe @dnlbenson can ghost write Johan's book? Doesn't live far. likes wine, winning and speaks fluent awesome

----------


## plr

Aiempana linkatussa Hesarin artikkelissa todetaan: "Armstrongia vastaan vyörytettyä todistusaineistoa kuvaillaan raskaammaksi kuin yhdessäkään aiemmassa USADA:n ajamassa dopingjutussa."

----------


## Poursuivant

> The Radio Radio twitterissä:



Niin, tässä päivän mittaan on tullut puntaroitua Race Radion tavoin, mikä se LA:n motiivi on tuoda itsensä Oprahin tykö. Tiedän olevani kyyninen, taipuvainen salaliittoteoroihin ja olevan vielä oikeassa omien uskomusteni suhteen, mutta eikös tuo nyt ihan näytä täydeltä mediapeliltä alusta loppuun? 

Oprah on armollisempi kuin Jumala (tai sen poika), ja kun hieman käydään lapsuutta ja isäpuolen pahoinpitelyitä läpi, niin eiköhän sieltä jonkin sortin porttiteoria löydy, minkä varassa mieron tielle on lähdetty, jos sellaista haluataan myöntää. Viimeistään siinä vaiheessa kun puhutaan syövästä ja syöpätyöstä, niin LA:n sädekehää kirkastetaan ehkä maailman vaikutusvaltaisimmalla sohvalla. LA ja sen joukot eivät tule koskaan myöntämään yhtään mitään, varsinkaan dopingin käyttöä tai siihen yllyttämistä. Heille on oikeastaan ihan sama miten lajille pyöräilylle käy, koska seuraamukset ovat heille korkeintaan taloudellisia ja mikään mussutus "pyöräilyn maineesta" ei kiinnosta ihan aikuisten oikeasti koko Armstrongin lakimiesarmeijaa paskan vertaa. 

Amerikkalaiset haluavat pitää sankarinsa (valheellisine, tai petoksellisine?) hyveineen jalustalla ja Oprahin sohva tarjoaa sille parhaan mahdollisen välineen. Mediapelissä Lancelle ei voi antaa kuin loistavan arvosanan: deuce poäng!

----------


## vetooo

Tälläinen aika kaukaa haettu teoria tuli mieleen:

- Bruyneel on käytännössä hävinnyt kaiken: ammattinsa, maineensa (niiden rippeet) ja ehkä rahaakin.
- Bruyneel tietää, ettei US Postal -casesta valittamalla voittanut mitään muuta kuin vähän aikaa.
- Bruyneelillä ei ole henkilökohtaisesti oikeastaan mitään hävittävää (pl. ehkä osan pienistä tukijoukoistaan).
- Bruyneel voisi tehdä hamiltonit ja kirjoittaa kirjan, jossa hän kertoo kaiken alusta loppuun.
- Bruyneelillä olisi mahdollisuus iskeä pöytään aika hyvät väitteet - en ota kantaa, miten uskottavat - eism. Contadorin Disco/Astana -ajasta.

----------


## Samuli

> Tälläinen aika kaukaa haettu teoria tuli mieleen:
> 
> 
> - Bruyneelillä olisi mahdollisuus iskeä pöytään aika hyvät väitteet - en ota kantaa, miten uskottavat - eism. Contadorin Disco/Astana -ajasta.



Lisätään vielä 90-luvulla kisakuskina ONCE:ssa ja Rabobankissa.

----------


## Poursuivant

Kimmage piikittelee Wigginsiä?

Huomasin vasta tänään Road.cc:n jutusta, että Paul Kimmage oli verrannut Bradley Wigginsiä Lance Armstrongiin Frankfurter Allgemeinen haastattelussa 1.1.2013. Haastettelu jäi kyllä ajankohdan vuoksi bongaamatta tyystin, mutta pientä heittelyä on puolin ja toisin (enemmän median suunnalta) sen jälkeen tullut twitterissä ja muuallakin. 

Lance-sopasta näyttää saavan oman kauhallisen niskaansa, oli sitten miten päin tahansa. Tai oliko sitä aicaria otettu eli ei.

----------


## vetooo

BMC:n nykyinen johtaja Jim Ochowicz kertoo UCI:n entisestä puheenjohtajasta Hein Verbruggenistä ja pankkitilistä.

Verbruggen Had Account With Armstrong Backer, Says Ochowicz | Cyclingnews.com

----------


## Lasol

> Kimmage piikittelee Wigginsiä?
> 
> Huomasin vasta tänään Road.cc:n jutusta, että Paul Kimmage oli verrannut Bradley Wigginsiä Lance Armstrongiin Frankfurter Allgemeinen haastattelussa 1.1.2013. Haastettelu jäi kyllä ajankohdan vuoksi bongaamatta tyystin, mutta pientä heittelyä on puolin ja toisin (enemmän median suunnalta) sen jälkeen tullut twitterissä ja muuallakin. 
> 
> Lance-sopasta näyttää saavan oman kauhallisen niskaansa, oli sitten miten päin tahansa. Tai oliko sitä aicaria otettu eli ei.



Kimmage on oikeassa ainakin siinä, että yhtäläisyyksiä Postalin ja Skyn välillä on. Vahva joukkueajo vuoristossa. En myöskään vakuutu yhtään enempää Skyn puhtaudesta sen vuoksi että ne potkii kaikki ex-douppaajat pois (de jong, julich), päinvastoin. Yritetään olla niin puhtoisia muka.

Saako jossain lyödä vetoa että 8v sisällä löytyy wiggon pissasta väärää ainetta? Jos kerroin on yli 5 niin kyllä kannattaisi pelata!

----------


## vetooo

Team Skyn dominointi viime vuoden Tourissa johtui suurilta osin kahdesta yksittäisestä seikasta.

- Vuosikymmenten helpoin reitti.
- Poikkeuksellisen heikko osallistujalista.

Team Skyn ajajien numerodata kovissa vuoristonousuissa pysyi varsin inhimillisellä tasolla koko Tourin ajan.

----------


## Lasol

> Team Skyn dominointi viime vuoden Tourissa johtui suurilta osin kahdesta yksittäisestä seikasta.
> 
> - Vuosikymmenten helpoin reitti.
> - Poikkeuksellisen heikko osallistujalista.
> 
> Team Skyn ajajien numerodata kovissa vuoristonousuissa pysyi varsin inhimillisellä tasolla koko Tourin ajan.



Helppo reitti? Miksi se sitten oli helpompi skylle kuin muille? Kuskit tekevät kisasta kovan, ei reitti. Mikä vaan reitti on vaativa jos ajetaan kovaa ja repien. Toki on helppoja ja vaikeita reittejä, mutta ei mikään touri ole helppo. Toki clenta ja pikkuhoikka oli poissa, mutta ei wigginskään ollut ennen voittanut suurta ympäriajoa. Joten ei itsekään ollut mikään ylivertainen kaiken tehnyt verrattuna muihin. Esim Nibali oli ja on paljon kokeneempi 3 viikon ajoissa.

Mihin vertaat tämän vuoden dataa jos se kerran on varsin inhimillistä? Aika monessa edellisessä tourissa on satsitettu todistetusti. Mielestäni et voi datan perusteella sanoa satsittaako joku vai ei. Veikata voi.

Oon saletti että wiggo on satsittanu. Varmasti reilusti vähemmän kun Lance, mutta silti. On myös ollut niin varovainen annoksissaan, niinkuin nykyään varmasti muutkin, ettei välttämättä (ehkä jopa tod näk) ikinä jää kiinni.

Niin ja lisäys vielä: Olen kuullut sanottavan että jos kestävyysurheilijan suorituskyky nousee merkittävästi lyhyessä ajassa on doping todennäköistä. Olen samaa mieltä. Wiggon tulokset suurissa ympäriajoissa ennen vuotta 2009 on melko keskinkertaiset. Toki se laihdutti, mutta niinkun Luigi Cecchini sanoo, aivan sama mitä aineita käyttää, ensin pitää olla erittäin hyvässä kunnossa ja erittäin laiha. Muuten satsittaminen on turhaa.

----------


## vetooo

> Helppo reitti? Miksi se sitten oli helpompi skylle kuin muille? Kuskit tekevät kisasta kovan, ei reitti. Mikä vaan reitti on vaativa jos ajetaan kovaa ja repien. Toki on helppoja ja vaikeita reittejä, mutta ei mikään touri ole helppo. Toki clenta ja pikkuhoikka oli poissa, mutta ei wigginskään ollut ennen voittanut suurta ympäriajoa. Joten ei itsekään ollut mikään ylivertainen kaiken tehnyt verrattuna muihin. Esim Nibali oli ja on paljon kokeneempi 3 viikon ajoissa.



Team Sky pystyi kontrolloimaan jokaista ns. merkityksellistä etappia mielin määrin. Vain yhtenä kisapäivänä - 11. etappi - brittitalli laitettiin lujille. Se kertoo riittävästi reitin vähäisestä haastavuudesta. Vuoristoetapit oli rakennettu niin, ettei vastustajille jäänyt liiemmin mahdollisuuksia edes laittaa kapuloita Team Skyn rattaisiin.

Wigginsin ja Team Skyn potentiaalsiet haastajat 2012:

- POISSA: Contador, A. Schleck, Rodriguez.
- KESKENKUNTOISIA:  Evans, Mentshov.
- KAATUMISRAMPOJA: S. Sanchez, Hesjedal, Gesink, Valverde.
- HUIPPUKUNTOISIA: Nibali, van den Broeck.

Mainitsin tuossa 10 nimeä. Näistä vain 2 oli sellaisia, jotka onnistuivat hieman kiikuttamaan Skyn paattia. Evans olisi ehkä mainittava 3:ntena nimenä, sillä hän hyökkäsi - virustaudin kourissa - Glandonilla ja Sky joutui takaa-ajoon. Ja pelotonin laadukkuudesta voisi mainita yksityiskohdan, että neljän Sky-ukon ajaessa takaa Evansia, Maillot Jaunen ryhmässä pysyivät vain Nibali, van den Broeck, Brajkovic ja Pinot. Mielestäni se kertoo enemmän Skyn haastajien heikkoudesta kuin Skyn ajajien vahvuudesta.





> Mihin vertaat tämän vuoden dataa jos se kerran on varsin inhimillistä? Aika monessa edellisessä tourissa on satsitettu todistetusti. Mielestäni et voi datan perusteella sanoa satsittaako joku vai ei. Veikata voi.



Numerodata ei todista, onko dopingia käytetty vaiko ei. Team Skyn ajajien lukemat osoittavat kuitenkin sen, etteivät ne poikenneet liiemmin aiemmista vuosista. 





> Oon saletti että wiggo on satsittanu. Varmasti reilusti vähemmän kun Lance, mutta silti. On myös ollut niin varovainen annoksissaan, niinkuin nykyään varmasti muutkin, ettei välttämättä (ehkä jopa tod näk) ikinä jää kiinni.



Minä en lähde arpomaan nykyajajista kuka käyttää ja kuka ei. Olen kuitenkin samaa mieltä siitä, että d-määrät ovat huomattavasti pienempiä kuin 1990-luvulla ja 2000-luvun alussa.

----------


## Lasol

Hyvä että syntyy laadukasta (ei omalta osaltani välttämättä) keskustelua!

Mikä Menchovilla oli? Evanssilla oli pöpö joo, mutta en oo rekisteröiny Menchovilta vastaavankaltaista syytä. Venäläinen kuitenkin keskittyi 100% patonkiajoon viime kaudella. Se että on huonompi kuin muut ei mielestäni ole keskenkuntoisuutta. Toki voi olla että on kuntopiikin ajotus mennyt pieleen tai vedetty reenit överiksi mutta jos ei selkeää syytä (sairaus, kaatuminen tms) ole keskenkuntoisuudelle, on vain huonompi kuin muut. Purito ajoi 2 muuta suurta ympäriajoa tähdäten kokonaiskisaan. Olisi melko eeppistä jos olisi vielä kolmannen ottanut siihen mukaan. Olen myös täysin päinvastaista mieltä skyn joukkueesta. Sky oli todella dominoiva, muut olivat kuolevaisia.

Bottom line: Mielestäni aliarvioit 2012 TdF pelotonin laadun. Ei se parasta ollut, mutta useita kovia nimiä kuitenkin. Sitäpaitsi clentan ja andyn poissaolo tiedettiin jo hyvissä ajoin ennakkoon. Shackilla oli kovia nimiä esim klödi (esim 2006 TdF #2), Zubeldia.

P.S. Tiedän että on jossain määrin epäreilua väittää että joku satsittaa jos ei oo todisteita. En kuitenkaan luota pyöräilyn puhtauteen kovinkaan suuresti, varsinkaan 3 viikon etappiajoissa. Toki silti seuraan niitä mielenkiinnolla.

----------


## ussaf

SKY oli viime vuonna Postalit, IMHO. Olympiavuosi ja koko paketti UCI:n suojeluksesta alkaen. Aika näyttää.

Kirjassaan Wiggo antaa esim Tourin aika-ajoon numeroita 450w avg ja  painoksi on arvioitu 71kg (todnäk oli kevyempi). Eihän näitä voi  suoriltaan ottaa, mutta kuitenkin antavat osviittaa. Ei vaikuta penaalin terävimmältä kynältä kun noita julkaisee nykyään... Spinni on väärään suuntaan.

Tourin tehodataa enemmän kertoo minusta Ritari Valkoisen kuntopiikin mitta (PN - TDF - Olympia) sekä Froomen, Porten ja Rogersin esitykset Vueltan 2011 jälkeen. Ja tietenkin sitä ennen. Lisäksi Leinders, Yates jne. sekä henkilöstöpolitiikka ei näytä kovin hyvältä tässä nykyisessä ilmapiirissä. Brad ei oikein saa edes stooriaan pysymään suorassa, 2007 se sylki käytännössä kaikkien kuskien päälle. Nyt sitten viimeksi eilen sylki Kimmagen päälle kun toimittaja kyselee tyhmiä. Missä tää journon päälle hyökkääminen olikaan kuultu aiemmin?

Tehodata-arvioiden suhteen oon taipunut kannalle, että esim. SportScientistien arvio kutosen pintaan ja ylikin on ollut liian optimistinen. Kasari eli joku Lemond ja alle 6 w/kg olisi uskottavampi metrimitta.

Satsitusta tietenkin tapahtuu niin kauan kun hyöty voittaa riskin. Tässä auttaa se, että nykyasetuksilla esim. veripassi on vitsi ilman filunkiakin. Monta passikeissiä muistatte hiihdosta ja pyöräilystä? Eipä niitä kovin montaa ole. Joko satsitus on siis loppu tai sitten. IMO passi jarruttaa satsituksen sellaiseen pattitilanteeseen, mitä vetoo kuvasi yllä vähemmäksi douppamiseksi.

Alla on taulukoitu nykyisen veripassin go ja no-go -alueet ns. osviitaksi. Valkoinen pohja on go, muut on no-go. Minusta pelitilaa jää aika pirusti, ja tuossa HB on vielä hyvin harvalla välillä. Kymmenyksen tarkkuudella verkko näyttäisi vielä harvemmalta. Asiantuntijat on moittineet passia just tästä, se tarjoaa lähinnä targetit ajajille. Keväällä postasin Ashenden et co. keissitutkimuksen, jossa todettiin  ettei passi nykyisellään saa EPOn mikroannostelusta otetta. Ja myös veren pankittamista ja tankkausta voidaan tehdä mikrona. Minusta  taulukko havainnollistaa tän oikein hyvin.

Passin perustiedot löytyy täältä. Puhtaan kuskin OFF-score on siinä 85. Epäilyttävänä voidaan pitää satasta, mutta riippuu kuinka syvällä foliohattu on päässä. Nyt ylärajana on joka tapauksessa 134. Muuttujana OFF-score on laadittu niin, että tuloksen 126 todennäköisyys puhtaalla kuskilla pitäisi olla 1/1000.


Mm. näiden pohjalta Cap tbag on kehitellyt jonkinaisen tilastollisen EPO-simulaattorin. Toivottavasti päivitetty versio tulee pihalle lähipäivinä.

 :Kieli pitkällä: össyttelyhymiö:

----------


## vetooo

Ex-ammttipyöräilijä Danny Nelissen on tunnustanut käyttäneensä dopingia ajaessaan Rabobankissa vuosina 1996-1997. Nelissen joutui lopettamaan uransa vuonna 1999 sydänvaivojen vuoksi. Olisikohan dopingilla ollut osuutta asiaan?

----------


## erkkk

Normisettiä naisten puolelta: http://www.nicolecooke.com/index.php...news&Itemid=18
Tossa nyt tulee aika selvästi toi satsittelun karu sivujuonne. Jos et vedä niin et saa palkkaa. Jää ne leivätkin ostamatta jos meinaa pelkällä vedellä ja leivällä polkea  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kauris

A-studiossa on kohta (ohjelma alkoi jo mutta ensin tulee jokin toinen aihe) Joona Laukan haastattelu siitä uskooko hän puhtaaseen pyöräilyyn.

----------


## rjrm

http://petrikiiski.vapaavuoro.uusisu...rtonut-kaikkea

Mielestäni aika hyvä kirjoitus!

----------


## TPP

> A-studiossa on kohta (ohjelma alkoi jo mutta ensin tulee jokin toinen aihe) Joona Laukan haastattelu siitä uskooko hän puhtaaseen pyöräilyyn.



Omerta esti vastaamasta kysymykseen Festinan dopingohjelmasta.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Juuri niin. Niin se siis toimii jopa vuosikymmenen taa. Aika heikkoa.

----------


## vetooo

Tästä Omertasta puheen ollen: Garminin nykyinen johtaja Jonathan Vaughters on sisällyttänyt kaikkiin tallinsa ajajasopimuksiin pykälän, jossa polkijan on oltava täydessä yhteistyössä viranomaisten kanssa. Tätä pykälää "joutuivat" noudattamaan Tom Danielson, Christian Vandevelde ja David Zabriskie USADA-casessa. Vaughtersin talliin pääsevät myös entiset dopinginkäyttäjät, mutta vain sillä edellytyksellä, että he kertovat kaiken menneisyydestään.

----------


## leecher

Eikös se Joonan nimikin löytynyt annostuksineen silloin Festinen lääkärin muistivihkosta, kun tallin omaisuutta takavarikoitiin. 
Olisi nyt puhunut vaan suun puhtaaksi.

----------


## vetooo

> http://petrikiiski.vapaavuoro.uusisu...rtonut-kaikkea
> 
> Mielestäni aika hyvä kirjoitus!



Siinä on paljon asiaa pl. muutamat yksittäiset asiavirheet.

----------


## asb

> A-studiossa on kohta (ohjelma alkoi jo mutta ensin tulee jokin toinen aihe) Joona Laukan haastattelu siitä uskooko hän puhtaaseen pyöräilyyn.



http://areena.yle.fi/tv/1772021

Alkaa kohdassa 7:40.

----------


## Munamankeli

> Eikös se Joonan nimikin löytynyt annostuksineen silloin Festinen lääkärin muistivihkosta, kun tallin omaisuutta takavarikoitiin. 
> Olisi nyt puhunut vaan suun puhtaaksi.



Ei kato voi ku me tehtiin tallin poikien kanssa tällainen sopimus...
Ja toisekseen Joona ei satsittanut; ne oli ne muut. Vissiin ainoa puhdas mies koko tallissa, mikä on mukava kuulla näin vuosien jälkeen.

----------


## rjrm

Oli aika epälooginen se Laukan vastaus. Kysyttiin, että "Oletko käyttänyt dopingia?" 
Olisi pitänyt vastata, etttä "me sovittiin, että näistä ei puhuta". Omerta ei ollutkaan voimassa, vaan vastasi, ettei ole käyttänyt.

----------


## vetooo

> Ei kato voi ku me tehtiin tallin poikien kanssa tällainen sopimus...
> Ja toisekseen Joona ei satsittanut; ne oli ne muut. Vissiin ainoa puhdas mies koko tallissa, mikä on mukava kuulla näin vuosien jälkeen.



Festinan hierojan Willy Voetin mukaan Christophe Bassons, Parrice Halgand ja Laurent Lefevre eivät kuuluneet tallin dopingohjelmaan.

Linkit vievät englanninkieliseen Wikipediaan.

Tässä puhutaan asiaa:

_Philip van der Ploeg ‏@pvdploeg: Nelissen tried to organise a confession together with his former teammates. He called a few of them. All refused._ 

_Jonathan Vaughters ‏@Vaughters: Danny is a good guy. He lead by example. With time, his teammates will prove to be the foolish ones._

Danny Nelissen on Rabobankin entinen ajaja, joka tunnusti käyttäneensä 1990-luvulla dopingia polkiessaan hollantilaistallissa. Nelissen kertoi tapauksesta Lance Armstrongin Oprah-haastattelujen jälkeen.

----------


## vetooo

Hollantilainen AD.nl -sivusto: UCI:n entinen puheenjohtaja Hein Verbruggen myöntää, että Lance Armstrongia ja mutaikin ajajia varoitettiin veriarvoista vuonna 2001.





> Although  he defended Lance Armstrong strongly in 2011, telling AD.nl that the  American ‘never, never, never doped,’ Hein Verbruggen has now confirmed  that the American was given a warning about his blood values in 2001 and  that other riders were also told to be careful. 
> 
> The former UCI President has said that the governing body was limited in  what it could do at the time. “It troubles you to the extent that you  know more than you can say. That you have more questions but can't  express it in public,” he stated, according to VN.nl. 
> 
> The Dutch publication has also said that confidential documents  illustrate that other top riders and team mangers were called to the UCI  headquarters, shown its strategy and given notice of the values. UCI  doctor Mario Zorzoli is mentioned as being involved, as is the Dutch  member of the UCI’s anti-doping commission, Leon Shattenberg.



Verbruggen states that Armstrong and other top riders were warned about blood values

Tulisikohan sieltä vielä jotain konreettisempaa, joka aiheuttaisi UCI:n korttitalon luhistumisen.

----------


## Also R

> Festinan hierojan Willy Voetin mukaan Christophe Bassons, Parrice Halgand ja Laurent Lefevre eivät kuuluneet tallin dopingohjelmaan.
> 
> Linkit vievät englanninkieliseen Wikipediaan.



Wikipedia ei taida olla itsensä kanssa ihan konsistentti
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Festina_affair
July 23, 1998: Nine riders and three officials from Festina are taken into police custody. Famously Christophe Bassons was not taken into custody and he was the only member of the team not implicated in the doping.

Bassons ei ollut vuoden 1998 joukkueessa mukana.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christophe_Bassons
Two convicted riders, Armin Meier and Christophe Moreau, said that Bassons was the only rider on the team not taking drugs.


Jaaha, enpäs tiennytkään, että UCI kinasi oikeudessa Willyn kirjan väitteistä vuoden 1997 MM-kisojen tapahtumista.

----------


## vetooo

> Wikipedia ei taida olla itsensä kanssa ihan konsistentti
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Festina_affair
> July 23, 1998: Nine riders and three officials from Festina are taken into police custody. Famously Christophe Bassons was not taken into custody and he was the only member of the team not implicated in the doping.
> 
> Bassons ei ollut vuoden 1998 joukkueessa mukana.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christophe_Bassons
> Two convicted riders, Armin Meier and Christophe Moreau, said that Bassons was the only rider on the team not taking drugs.



Wikipedia-linkkien tarkoituksena oli tarjota lukijalle lisäinformaatiota kyseisistä ajajista. Käytän varsinaisena lähteenä Willy Voetia.

Cyclingnews.comin jutussa lisää: http://autobus.cyclingnews.com/features/chain2.shtml. Ja myös Podiumcafe.comissa: http://www.podiumcafe.com/2010/12/8/...-by-willy-voet.

----------


## Munamankeli

> Two convicted riders, Armin Meier and Christophe Moreau, said that Bassons was the only rider on the team not taking drugs.



Nimenomaan Bassons'n kohtelu vuoden 1999 kiertueella oli jotain sellaista, joka syletti Lancen ja muiden karismassa. Kaikille lienee ollut jo tuolloin selvää, miksi mestarikuski ja muut alkoivat kiusata kaveria, joka puhui suunsa puhtaaksi satsittamisesta. Itseäni hämmästytti ainoastaan Lancen käytös. Miksi mies vaivautui kiusaamaan ns. kakkoskastin kuskia, kun itse oli täysin ylivoimainen jo tuolloin. Seuraava ihmetys oli seuraavan vuoden "no gifts" -hässäkkä, mutta eipä Teksasin miestä ole koskaan YK-tason diplomaattisuudesta kehuttu. Eikä sillä diplomatialla voiteta isoja kisoja peräjälkeen.

----------


## Asetyylikoliini

Oi niitä aikoja kun Joona Laukka singahti Tourilla mittavassa vastamäessä karkumatkalle Festinan paidassa. On jäänyt mieleen Eurosportin selostajan kommentti: "Looks like a suicide to me!" Ai niin, eihän tämä liity tähän dopingpaukkuaiheeseen mitenkään...

----------


## erkkk

Kylhän toi Joonan tapauksessa ero oli kuin yöllä ja päivällä kun vertaa festina-vuosia ja jälkeistä aikaa. Ei suomikuskitkaan tippuneet enää peesistä suoraan vetoon, vaan pikemminkin Joonalla oli vaikeuksia päästä ratkaiseviin irtiottoihin mukaan.  :Leveä hymy: 

Edelleen kyllä harmittaa vietävästi kun mies meni sairastumaan juuri ennen kuin olisi saanut keltaisen paidan Tourilla.

----------


## NoNo

Epsanjasta kajahtaa taas : 
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ex-p...sting-in-spain

----------


## buhvalo

> Kylhän toi Joonan tapauksessa ero oli kuin yöllä ja päivällä kun vertaa festina-vuosia ja jälkeistä aikaa. Ei suomikuskitkaan tippuneet enää peesistä suoraan vetoon, vaan pikemminkin Joonalla oli vaikeuksia päästä ratkaiseviin irtiottoihin mukaan.



ei varmaan tullu festinan aikasta treeniohjelmaa kirjotettua muistiin. :-/ onhan tuo taudin kuva iso, ennen kuin anemia paranee.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vb1EYB-VzVI

----------


## vetooo

> Epsanjasta kajahtaa taas : 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ex-p...sting-in-spain



Cyclingnewsin juttu alkaa seuraavasti: 



> _Police in the Spanish city of Murcia have broken up a doping ring that had been both producing and distributing products including plasma, clenbuterol, testosterone and anabolic steroids. Among the four people arrested by police following a year-long investigation was former pro rider José Luis Martínez._



Mutta siinä ei mainita ehkä vähän koomistakin yksityiskohtaa. Martinez on toiminut UCI:n dopingtestaajana.

Kuva: Jose Luis Martinez UCI:n dopingtestaajana

Linkki vie heehtarikokoiseen kuvaan, jossa ovat Miguel Indurain ja UCI:n dopingtestaajan liiviin sonnustautunut Martinez.

----------


## J T K

http://youtu.be/wDzEeunEl1Q

Siinä Laukka katteli aika läheltä etappivoittoa 1998. Nii-in..

----------


## 2,5i V6

Mitä noista ikivanhoista Festina-jutuista päänsärkyjä itselleen hankkimaan. Suomalaisia kv-uran tehneitä maantiepyöräilijöitä äärimmäisen vähän ja Laukka yksi niistä! Foorumilla ylivoimaisesti eniten keskustelua herättävä teemat ovat teemat D-vitamiinin ympärillä. Sinänsä ymmärrettävää joo, mutta eikö edes pyöräilijöitä lajissa muu kiinnosta?

----------


## kolistelija

> Mitä noista ikivanhoista Festina-jutuista päänsärkyjä itselleen hankkimaan. Suomalaisia kv-uran tehneitä maantiepyöräilijöitä äärimmäisen vähän ja Laukka yksi niistä! Foorumilla ylivoimaisesti eniten keskustelua herättävä teemat ovat teemat D-vitamiinin ympärillä. Sinänsä ymmärrettävää joo, mutta eikö edes pyöräilijöitä lajissa muu kiinnosta?



Ei doping täällä foorumilla mikään suurin keskustelunaihe ole. Ehkä ammattipyöräilypuolen keskusteluissa sitten, mutta se taitaa kertoa enemmän aiheesta kuin keskustelijoista...

----------


## 2,5i V6

> Ei doping täällä foorumilla mikään suurin keskustelunaihe ole. Ehkä ammattipyöräilypuolen keskusteluissa sitten, mutta se taitaa kertoa enemmän aiheesta kuin keskustelijoista...



Sitten vaan kaasu pohjaan

----------


## EsaJ

Pyöräily on kiinnostava harrastus. Ammattipuolelta uutiskynnyksen ylittää vain douping uutiset....

----------


## rjrm

Jos nuo kannabispössyttelijät olisivat olleet hiihtäjiä, niin käsittely olisi ollut vähän erilaista. Nimet olisi kerrottu, mustat pressut levitetty, pallit tervattu ja langetettu rangaistus. Kun kysessä on lätkä, niin asialla ei ole suurempaa merkitystä. 

Varmaankin se lätkässä menee niin, että ensin pannaan suuhin nuuskaa, sitten hamppua.

----------


## Asetyylikoliini

> Mitä noista ikivanhoista Festina-jutuista päänsärkyjä itselleen hankkimaan. Suomalaisia kv-uran tehneitä maantiepyöräilijöitä äärimmäisen vähän ja Laukka yksi niistä! Foorumilla ylivoimaisesti eniten keskustelua herättävä teemat ovat teemat D-vitamiinin ympärillä. Sinänsä ymmärrettävää joo, mutta eikö edes pyöräilijöitä lajissa muu kiinnosta?



Ei kai noista kukaan kummempia särkyjä itselleen ota, vai? Muistan vieläkin sen uskomattoman fiiliksen kun Laukka oli kärkiporukoissa mukana joillain etapeilla, ja jopa ykkösenä jossain nousussa. Viimeisen kahdentoista vuoden aikana (luulen tämän kehityksen alkaneen omalta osaltani Lahden hiihdoista) d-kysymyksistä on ainakin itselle tullut aika samantekeviä. Laji on upea ja kisoista voi nauttia välittämättä kovinkaan paljon siitä millä puurolla kukin pyörittää.

----------


## sahara

> Nimenomaan Bassons'n kohtelu vuoden 1999 kiertueella oli jotain sellaista, joka syletti Lancen ja muiden karismassa. Kaikille lienee ollut jo tuolloin selvää, miksi mestarikuski ja muut alkoivat kiusata kaveria, joka puhui suunsa puhtaaksi satsittamisesta. Itseäni hämmästytti ainoastaan Lancen käytös. Miksi mies vaivautui kiusaamaan ns. kakkoskastin kuskia, kun itse oli täysin ylivoimainen jo tuolloin. Seuraava ihmetys oli seuraavan vuoden "no gifts" -hässäkkä, mutta eipä Teksasin miestä ole koskaan YK-tason diplomaattisuudesta kehuttu. Eikä sillä diplomatialla voiteta isoja kisoja peräjälkeen.



"No Gifts" vasta vuonna 2004 ja quote seuraavana vuonna yhteen Tourin virallisista paidoista. Le Patron  :Cool: 
http://autobus.cyclingnews.com/road/...esults/stage17

----------


## Lasol

> Mitä noista ikivanhoista Festina-jutuista päänsärkyjä itselleen hankkimaan. Suomalaisia kv-uran tehneitä maantiepyöräilijöitä äärimmäisen vähän ja Laukka yksi niistä! Foorumilla ylivoimaisesti eniten keskustelua herättävä teemat ovat teemat D-vitamiinin ympärillä. Sinänsä ymmärrettävää joo, mutta eikö edes pyöräilijöitä lajissa muu kiinnosta?



Justiisa oli maanantaina Joona Laukka haastattelussa telkkarissa. Puhelinhaastattelussa, mutta kuitenkin. Eli sinänsä ajankohtaista. Ja jos ihmettelet yleensä tämänhetkistä ammattipyöräilyn dopingaiheista aktiivista keskustelua, et ole seurannut tiedotusvälineitä viimeisen viikon aikana kovin tarkkaan.

Jottei menisi täysin ohi aiheen niin sanotaan vaikka että epäilen melko vahvasti että Joona Laukka oli Festina-ajallaan luomu. Mutta eipä ollut ainoa.

----------


## Takapainoinen Taapertaja

> Jos nuo kannabispössyttelijät olisivat olleet hiihtäjiä, niin käsittely olisi ollut vähän erilaista. Nimet olisi kerrottu, mustat pressut levitetty, pallit tervattu ja langetettu rangaistus. Kun kysessä on lätkä, niin asialla ei ole suurempaa merkitystä. 
> 
> Varmaankin se lätkässä menee niin, että ensin pannaan suuhin nuuskaa, sitten hamppua.



Sinällään hölmöä ylipäätään tällaisesta asiasta julkisuudessa jauhaa. Mielestäni aivan sama uutisarvo kuin röökin tai alkoholin käytöllä.

----------


## majis

> Justiisa oli maanantaina Joona Laukka haastattelussa telkkarissa. Puhelinhaastattelussa, mutta kuitenkin. Eli sinänsä ajankohtaista. Ja jos ihmettelet yleensä tämänhetkistä ammattipyöräilyn dopingaiheista aktiivista keskustelua, et ole seurannut tiedotusvälineitä viimeisen viikon aikana kovin tarkkaan.
> 
> Jottei menisi täysin ohi aiheen niin sanotaan vaikka että epäilen melko vahvasti että Joona Laukka oli Festina-ajallaan luomu. Mutta eipä ollut ainoa.




Tottakai Joona oli luomu. Eihän suoraselkäinen pellavapäinen Jukolan Jussi mitään vippaskonsteja käytä. (poislukien Stig Wetzell, Vartti Mainio ja Karpaasit)

----------


## lansive

> Sinällään hölmöä ylipäätään tällaisesta asiasta julkisuudessa jauhaa. Mielestäni aivan sama uutisarvo kuin röökin tai alkoholin käytöllä.



Ihan niinkuin muidenkin kiellettyjen aineiden käytöstä? Mitä siitä EPOsta turhaan jaarittelemaan, kun sehän on lääkeaine ja suorastaan terveellistä pössyttelyyn verrattuna.

----------


## MV

> Sinällään hölmöä ylipäätään tällaisesta asiasta julkisuudessa jauhaa. Mielestäni aivan sama uutisarvo kuin röökin tai alkoholin käytöllä.



Jos maajoukkuepelaajalta olisi löydetty alkoholia verestä pelipäivän aamuna, juttu olisi otsikoissa viikkoja. Pelipäivän illankin ryypiskelyistä riittäisi ihmeteltävää moneksi päiväksi.

Mitenkähän ne urheilijat sitä kannabista käyttävät? Jos ei polta röökiä voi pajauttelu tuntua hankalalta. Vaporaattorilla? Vai nuuskana niin kuin joku yllä epäili.

----------


## Takapainoinen Taapertaja

> Ihan niinkuin muidenkin kiellettyjen aineiden käytöstä? Mitä siitä EPOsta turhaan jaarittelemaan, kun sehän on lääkeaine ja suorastaan terveellistä pössyttelyyn verrattuna.



Tarkoitan lähinnä, että tässähän ei ole kysymys lainkaan suorituskykyä parantavasta aineesta, vaan päinvastoin.

----------


## Munamankeli

> "No Gifts" vasta vuonna 2004 ja quote seuraavana vuonna yhteen Tourin virallisista paidoista. Le Patron 
> http://autobus.cyclingnews.com/road/...esults/stage17



Mjoo, mutta itse tapahtuma käytiin vuonna 2000 ja kyseessä tietenkin legendaarinen taistelu Armstrong vs. Pantani.

_Pantani, in comments to Italian newspapers, said Armstrong insulted him by lagging back at the end of the stage after leading during much of the final climb.

Armstrong said at the time that he did it because he respected Pantani, one of the sport's great climbers, who is back in the Tour after missing last year's race as he battled doping charges. Armstrong called Pantani's riding ''admirable.''

The American had no need to win last Thursday's stage because he had already built a sizable lead over his closest rivals in the overall race.

''I felt like it was a gift,'' Armstrong said Monday, ''but now know that it was a mistake to give him the gift. ... Pantani is a great climber, a great champion, but he wasn't the best man on Ventoux and anyone who saw the race knows that.'_' (Lähde)

----------


## lansive

> Tarkoitan lähinnä, että tässähän ei ole kysymys lainkaan suorituskykyä parantavasta aineesta, vaan päinvastoin.



Eivät kaikki muutkaan kielletyt aineet paranna suorituskykyä. Minusta asiassa ei ole mitään ihmeellistä. Doping-testien piirissä oleva urheilija ei saa käyttää kiellettyjä aineita. Liittojen ei pidä peitellä käryjä oli aine mikä tahansa, koska silloin asetutaan puolustamaan vilppiä. Vaikka liitot peittelevät käryjä ja edistävät dopingia ei tee asiasta yhtään hyväksyttävämpää.

----------


## Rommeli

> Eivät kaikki muutkaan kielletyt aineet paranna suorituskykyä. Minusta asiassa ei ole mitään ihmeellistä. Doping-testien piirissä oleva urheilija ei saa käyttää kiellettyjä aineita. Liittojen ei pidä peitellä käryjä oli aine mikä tahansa, koska silloin asetutaan puolustamaan vilppiä. Vaikka liitot peittelevät käryjä ja edistävät dopingia ei tee asiasta yhtään hyväksyttävämpää.



Tuo pössyttelyjuttu ei vaan ole asian varsinaisessa merkityksessä dopingrike, koska kyseinen tuote on kielletty ainoastaan kilpailuissa.

Silti tuo peittely ja selittely antaa todella huonon kuvan asioista.

----------


## kukavaa

> Silti tuo peittely ja selittely antaa todella huonon kuvan asioista.



voi vähän ketuttaa sitä valkkua, kun jo myönsi tienneensä kärystä.
saadaan kyllä paljon douping-viihdettä, jos käräyttely alkaa leviämään muihinkin lajeihin. mitenköhän fifa ja fis tuolla alamäkihiihdon puolella, ihan miehekkään näköisiä noi alppihuiput.

----------


## r.a.i

Oliks tää jo täällä? Kirjoittajalla ainakin on tiettävästi jonkinlainen näkemys aiheesta...

http://www.53x12.com/do/show?page=article&id=126

----------


## kolistelija

> Oliks tää jo täällä? Kirjoittajalla ainakin on tiettävästi jonkinlainen näkemys aiheesta...
> 
> http://www.53x12.com/do/show?page=article&id=126



Ja toki motiivi kehua Lancea, onhan sieltä ihan kohtuullisesti rahaa tullut...

----------


## Tourist

Nyt taitaa myos Hollannisa lentaa paska tuulettimeen! 

Thomas Dekker...“Therefore I choose to give the full extent of my knowledge, names, dates and details.
http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/13...#ixzz2IuJIwsGp

----------


## erkkk

> Oliks tää jo täällä? Kirjoittajalla ainakin on tiettävästi jonkinlainen näkemys aiheesta...
> 
> http://www.53x12.com/do/show?page=article&id=126



Loppukaneetti oli aika huono tai sitten EPOtohtori ei laske EPOa dopingiksi. Sanotaan nyt vaikka näin että 3-6% suoritusheikennys heittää ulos pallilta jo yhden päivän rykäisyssä. Kolmen viikon kisassa ero kasvaa huomattavasti järkyttävämmäksi kun luomulla hb-massa laskee vääjäämättä. Esim Armstrongin tapauksessa 2009 giron aikana (ajoiko edes luomuna, _hieman_ vaikea uskoa  :Leveä hymy: ) miehen hb laski vajaasta 150:stä 130:neen. Käytännössä tuon suortusparannuksen pelkällä veriläträilyllä voi siis kertoa kahdella. 6-12% on jo ihan ******. Ja tasan siltähän tuo europortilla näyttääkin.

----------


## kolistelija

Olisikohan jo aika ottaa joku palstalaisparka koekaniiniksi ja pumpata labrarotta täyteen epoa. Kohenkilö voisi sitten ajaa tempoa ennen ja jälkeen niin että sattuu. Ei tarttisi arpoa kuinka tehokasta isoD on...

----------


## Antti Kuitto

Siinä aiemmin linkatussa Outside:n artikkelissa kerrottiin kyllä asiasta aika kattavasti....

----------


## OJ

Juu ei ole EPOsta mikoannosteltuna mitään hyötyä vaan pelkästä placebosta on kyse. Kova placebo jos VO2Max watit muuttuu kynnyswateiksi ja sitten ajetaan vaikka "koko päivä" >400 watin tehoilla.

----------


## ussaf

LA-LA -maassa asiat voi tietty olla miten vain, mutta tän boltsin tilanteeseen rajoittunut tutkimus näyttäisi puoltavan päinvastaista johtopäätöstä kuin Ferrarin. Sen mukaan vuoristotreenin positiiviset vaikutukset veriarvoihin on mennyttä viimeistään ympäriajon 2. lepopäivään mennessä, todennäköisesti jo aiemmin. Lisäksi tutkimuksista puuttuu monesti kontrolliryhmät, joten hyödyt voivat jo sinänsä olla yliarvioituja. Tuolla on kapun perkaus Ferrarin lähteistä, jos sattuu kiinnostamaan.

Ferrari olisi siis varmaankin oikeassa, jos siteeratut  korkealla treenaamisesta tehdyt kliiniset tutkimukset kiistatta tukisivat hänen  vetämiään johtopäätöksiä ja jos GT:n lepopäivään saataisiin  jotenkin mahdutettua 2-3 viikkoa vuoristoleiriä.

BTW, USADA:n fileissä on dokumentoituna hauska mailivaihto Stefano Ferrarin ja Läänssin välillä, jossa herrat muun ohessa uittavat Cyclingnewsiin Schumin 2010 Tourin aikana kirjoittamaa vastinetta Lemondille (s. 62-64).

----------


## TURISTI



----------


## Fuuga

Tältä aamulta
http://areena.yle.fi/radio/1814949

----------


## vetooo

Rabobankissa pitkän ammattilaisuran - 1999-2012 - tehnyt Grischa Niermann (GER) on liittynyt tunnustajien joukkoon. Jokainen omasta osuudestaan rehellisesti kertova saa minulta täydet pisteet. Ja kunnioitettavaa on myös se, että autetaan viranomaisia. Parempi vaikka myöhässä kuin ei koskaan.





> Grischa Niermann has become the latest former Rabobank rider to confess to doping. The German, who retired from racing at the end of 2012, has been handed a six-month suspension by the Dutch Cycling Federation.
> 
> Niermann joined Rabobank in 1999 and spent 14 seasons with the squad. He has admitted to using EPO between 2000 and 2003, and said that he will furnish the relevant authorities with further details.
> 
> "Thanks to the people around me I realised in 2003 that banned substances was not the path I wanted to follow,” Niermann said, according to the Dutch federation website. “That’s why I stopped and for the past 10 years, I tried to set an example for the young riders at Rabobank as being honest, hardworking and professional.”
> 
> The 37-year-old Niermann accepted a coaching role with the Rabobank Continental squad following his retirement after last year’s Vuelta a España. The Dutch bank withdrew its sponsorship of the professional team – now operating as Blanco – but continues to support the Continental and women’s squads.
> 
> “To rekindle that dark period is very painful for me, but it also reinforces the decision I made in 2003 to draw a line under it,” Niermann said. “I will share all further relevant information with the anti-doping authorities.”



Niermann Confesses To Doping At Rabobank | Cyclingnews.com

** * * * **

Ehkä Rabobankin syyttömyyden symboli Michael Boogerd muuttaa jossain vaiheessa mieltään...

----------


## vetooo

UCI lopettaa UCIIC:n eli itsenäisen komission, jonka tehtävänä oli tutkia mm. kv. liiton ja Armstrongin väitettyjä väärinkäytöksiä.

UCI disbands independent review commission to pursue truth and reconciliation

----------


## Samuli

Rabobankin entiset miehet tuntuvat nyt tunnustavan syntinsä oikein urakalla, reilun viikon sisällä ovat tunnustaneet ainakin Marc Lotz ja Danny Nelissen.

----------


## Lasol

> Rabobankin entiset miehet tuntuvat nyt tunnustavan syntinsä oikein urakalla, reilun viikon sisällä ovat tunnustaneet ainakin Marc Lotz ja Danny Nelissen.



Jotenkin tuntuu että on pankinjohtajille tullu kyseiset (tai osa kyseisistä) tiedot etupeltoon kun vetivät sponssin pois.

----------


## kolistelija

> Jotenkin tuntuu että on pankinjohtajille tullu kyseiset (tai osa kyseisistä) tiedot etupeltoon kun vetivät sponssin pois.



Sehän olisi ihan hyvin tehty jos niin olisi.

----------


## fratello

Team Blanco alkaa tutkia Luis Leon Sanchez;in on linkkejä Operacion Puertoon. Alankomaiden tiedotusvälineiden mukaan espanjalainen oli koodinimeltään Huerto


Team Blanco tutkii syytöksiä, että Luis Leon Sanchez on sekaantunut Operacion Puertoon. Hollannin NRC Handelsblad mukaan hän oli tunnettu koodinimellä Huerto ja numerolla 26.
Sanchez on aina kiistänyt dopingin. Hän kuului Liberty Seguros joukkueeseen vuonna 2006. Directeur sportif ja valmentaja Ignacio Labarta auttanut UVM tunnistamaan Sanchezin olevan Huerto.
Operacion Puerto oikeudenkäynti  alkaa Madridissa maanantaina vuosien jälkeen viivästyksiä.
Sanchez nimettiin epäilyksi kun Volodymyr Bileka kertoi Sanchezin olleen harjoitusleirillä St Moritzissa. Sanchez oli jäsenenä Caisse d'Epargne joukkueessa tuolloin ja liittyi Rabobankin vuonna 2011.Rabobank joukkue myönsi että Sanchez oli työskennellyt tohtori Ferrarin kanssa mutta Sanchez oli ilmoittanut ettei doping ollut mukana.

Jäykkää goolge-käännöstä mutta varmasti asia tulee selväksi

Tässä viellä Puertosta
http://inrng.com/2013/01/operation-p...-expectations/

----------


## Lasol

> UCI lopettaa UCIIC:n eli itsenäisen komission, jonka tehtävänä oli tutkia mm. kv. liiton ja Armstrongin väitettyjä väärinkäytöksiä.
> 
> UCI disbands independent review commission to pursue truth and reconciliation



WADA ei diggaa

On aika heikoilla hangilla UCIn pojjaat kun samaa rataa jatkavat. Tai ovat jo, mutta yhä huononee.

kolistelija: Joo en väittäny että olis huono juttu, ilmaisin vaan ajatukseni. Taisiis samaa mieltä kanssasi  :Hymy:

----------


## Lasol

Laitetaan nyt tämäkin..

Operacion Puerto: Fuentes todistanut 3 ja puoli tuntia. Luettuani jutun epäilisin että ei kaikkea kerro. Lopusta otos joka vihjaa valehtelusta: 

Asked to explain the fact that when he was arrested he had three mobile phones and eight SIM cards, he stated: “I was really afraid about the press. I never thought about the Guardia Civil.”

Hamilton kertoi kirjassaan että Fuentes oli ihan paniikissa puhelimensa kanssa ja vaihtoi jatkuvasti prepaid-liittymää. Lehdistöhän puhelimia ensimmäiseksi kuuntelee..

----------


## OJ

> Jotenkin tuntuu että on pankinjohtajille tullu kyseiset (tai osa kyseisistä) tiedot etupeltoon kun vetivät sponssin pois.



Jos yllärinä tuli mikään muu kuin homman selvittäminen mediassa, niin en antaisi ton pankin hoiviin sentin latia omia rahojani.

----------


## Lasol

> Jos yllärinä tuli mikään muu kuin homman selvittäminen mediassa, niin en antaisi ton pankin hoiviin sentin latia omia rahojani.



Eipä tuo rehellisyys kovinkaan monella alalla kannata nykymaailmassa. Niinku kanki kaikkonen todisti. Tosin tuomio aivan liian hepponen. Kiven sisään vaan.

----------


## NoNo

http://yle.fi/urheilu/schleckille_vu...3?ref=leiki-es 
Aika kova tuomio suhteessa viimeaikaisiin 6kk ja silleen.

----------


## YT

> http://yle.fi/urheilu/schleckille_vu...3?ref=leiki-es 
> Aika kova tuomio suhteessa viimeaikaisiin 6kk ja silleen.



Olisihan Fränkillä ollut mahdollisuus lievennettyyn rangaistukseen, mutta omerta oli hänessä liian vahva.

----------


## plr

> Aika kova tuomio suhteessa viimeaikaisiin 6kk ja silleen.



The Inner Ring kertoo, että sääntöjen mukaan olisi pitänyt tulla kaksi vuotta.

http://inrng.com/2013/01/frank-schleck-ban-wada-code/

Voi vielä tullakin kaksi vuotta, jos WADA/UCI valittaa CASiin. Contador sai kaksi vuotta melko vastaavassa tilanteessa. Aine oli eri, mutta AC ei pystynyt osoittamaan mistä aine tuli elimistöön, pelkkä spekulointi ei riittänyt.

----------


## erkkk

> The Inner Ring kertoo, että sääntöjen mukaan olisi pitänyt tulla kaksi vuotta.
> 
> http://inrng.com/2013/01/frank-schleck-ban-wada-code/
> 
> Voi vielä tullakin kaksi vuotta, jos WADA/UCI valittaa CASiin. Contador sai kaksi vuotta melko vastaavassa tilanteessa. Aine oli eri, mutta AC ei pystynyt osoittamaan mistä aine tuli elimistöön, pelkkä spekulointi ei riittänyt.



2 vuotta Helmisellekin tuli. Vähän paha tuossa on mitään spekuloida, ei ne säännöt oikein toimi jos joka aineesta pystyy sanoon että en tiedä mistä ilmestyi ja pääsee veräjästä. Aina noista jää vähän paskan maku suuhun, varsinkin jos käryn aiheuttanut aine on sellainen josta ei ole käytännön hyötyä suoritukseen.

----------


## leecher

> varsinkin jos käryn aiheuttanut aine on sellainen josta ei ole käytännön hyötyä suoritukseen.



 Kyllä ne aineet on ihan syystä siellä kiellettyjen listalla. Yleensä jos kyseessä ei ole suorituskykyä parantava aine, niin kyseessä on peiteaine tai esim. diureetti.

----------


## asb

> Voi vielä tullakin kaksi vuotta, jos WADA/UCI valittaa CASiin. Contador sai kaksi vuotta melko vastaavassa tilanteessa. Aine oli eri, mutta AC ei pystynyt osoittamaan mistä aine tuli elimistöön, pelkkä spekulointi ei riittänyt.



Fränkn tilanne on itse asiassa pahempi, kuin AC:lla. Espanjan liitto ehdotti vuoden pannaa AC:lle, mutta se kaatui AC:n vetoomukseen, eikä Espanjan liitto loppujen lopuksi antanut AC:lle lainkaan kilpailukieltoa. Kahden vuoden panna tuli CAS:ssa UCI:n ja WADA:n valituksesta. Fränk sentään sai Luxemburgin liitolta vuoden pannan, mikä sekin muuttunee CAS:ssa kahden vuoden pannaksi.

----------


## erkkk

Kana kynitään tänään. http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/rasm...fess-to-doping

Tanskalaislehdistöstä on valunut jo tietoja siitä että tunnustaisi vetäneensä aineita 12 vuotta ja mm kuuluisalla 2007 Tourilla lääkearsenaalissa olisi ollut 5 veripussia, 100000 IU epoa, kasvuhormonia ja kortisonia. Viisi pussia verta kolmelle viikolle kuulostaa aika  :Leveä hymy: 

"You can trust me"

----------


## Herman

*Tanskalaispyöräilijä antoi täyden tunnustuksen: testosteronia, kasvuhormonia ja verisiirtoja.

http://yle.fi/urheilu/tanskalaispyorailija_antoi_tayden_tunnustuksen_tes  tosteronia_kasvuhormonia_ja_verisiirtoja/6474991*

----------


## TetedeCourse

Mitä ihmettä Rasmus-Nalle käytti dopingia ??? Eikö se ollutkaan vain ja ainoastaan, että paha texasilainen käytti aineita ja muut ajelivat kaurapuurolla  :No huh!:  ???

----------


## mkpaa

Nyt on vaan muotia tunnustaa dopingin käyttö niin kaikki tunnustaa kaikenlaista. Seuraavat edelleen johtajaa. :-D

----------


## kolistelija

Näitä tunnustuksia ei taida tulla lupaavilta nuorilta proffilta... Ehtoopuolen ukkeleillä voi omatunto painaa kupissa enemmän kuin fillariura.

----------


## Vandit

> Kana kynitään tänään. http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/rasm...fess-to-doping
> 
> Tanskalaislehdistöstä on valunut jo tietoja siitä että tunnustaisi vetäneensä aineita 12 vuotta ja mm kuuluisalla 2007 Tourilla lääkearsenaalissa olisi ollut 5 veripussia, 100000 IU epoa, kasvuhormonia ja kortisonia. Viisi pussia verta kolmelle viikolle kuulostaa aika 
> 
> "You can trust me"



Olisiko jollain jotain hyviä muita esimerkkejä mihin verrata...en oikein osaa hahmottaa miten paljon on "100000 IU epoa" tai 5 veripussia.

Tieto toki ei yllättänyt ketään, mutta kiva että näitä tunnustuksia tulee. Rasmussen oli Pantanin ohella se josta kaikkein eniten päällepäin näkyi miten on doupattu niin maan perkeleesti.

----------


## kuovipolku

Terminaalivaiheessa oleva vatsasyöpäpotilas pärjäisi tuolla määrällä kolme viikkoa...

----------


## asb

Eikös yksi annos ollut 5000 IU, eli siinä olisi 20 satsia? Yksi joka päivälle. Ei varmaan mikään jättimäinen stääshi verrattuna muihin kuskeihin. Nollien määrä tietty vakuuttava.

Tylerin kertomuksen mukaan Lancen ongelmahan oli mm. ylimääräinen EPO jolle piti keksiä käyttöä.

----------


## TPP

> Rasmussen oli Pantanin ohella se josta kaikkein eniten päällepäin näkyi miten on doupattu niin maan perkeleesti.



Miten se näkyi?

----------


## OJ

5000 IU per päivä 20 päivän ajan, niin saattaisi rasmus olla Pantanin vieressä pötköllään.

----------


## erkkk

> Miten se näkyi?




Ihan heti ei tuosta menis arvaamaan että mies vetää testoa&kasvuhormonia. Ajamisessa kait se näkyi.

Noi ilmoitetut määrät on kyllä kovia, tiedä siitä kuinka paljon on mennyt hukkaan ja kuinka paljon tuossa on lehdistön paisuttelua. Eiks 2007 ollut jo EPO-testi käytössä et sinällään mitään 5000IU päiväsatseja ei olisi pystynyt mitenkään vetämään.

----------


## YT

> Eiks 2007 ollut jo EPO-testi käytössä et sinällään mitään 5000IU päiväsatseja ei olisi pystynyt mitenkään vetämään.



Mutta kun siellä "meksikossa" ei ollut testaajia.

----------


## vetooo

Rasmussen voi sääntöjen mukaan ryhtyä Christina Watches -tallin sporttipäälliköksi, kun kilpailukielto on lusittu.





> However  the rule applied to violations committed after July 1st 2011 only.  Rasmussen’s admission of doping today related to the years between 1998  and 2010 and so, unless the UCI or another entity discovers and proves  that he used banned substances after this point, the way seems clear for  him to return.



UCI regulation blocking dopers from team positions won't apply to Rasmussen

----------


## asb

> 5000 IU per päivä 20 päivän ajan, niin saattaisi rasmus olla Pantanin vieressä pötköllään.



Kerro vapaasti vaan puskahuutelun sijasta, jos sulla on tarkempaa tietoa. Tuo 5000 IU vaan jäi jostain mieleen. Jos lähteen muistaisin, niin tarkistaisin.

----------


## erkkk

> Rasmussen voi sääntöjen mukaan ryhtyä Christina Watches -tallin sporttipäälliköksi, kun kilpailukielto on lusittu.



Saas nähdä kuinka lajin parissa toimiminen toteutuu mikäli Rasmus-nalle on oikeasti kertonut kaiken siitä mitä on tapahtunut 12 vuoden aikana. Onkohan Bjarnella PRO-tour-lisenssiä ensi kaudella? http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/rasm...to-authorities

----------


## sianluca

Ja kuinka monelle noissa talleissa tuohon aikaan olleista proffista pommi tippuu nyt niskaan........

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Ja kuinka monelle noissa talleissa tuohon aikaan olleista proffista pommi tippuu nyt niskaan........



Tuskin silloiset tallien johtajat ovat niin puhtaita uskossaan olleet, etteivätkö osaisi paremman puutteessa P. Petäjän lausunon henkeä lainata.

----------


## leecher

Jälleen yksi proffa liipasimella  http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/team...s-leon-sanchez

----------


## vetooo

> Jälleen yksi proffa liipasimella  http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/team...s-leon-sanchez



Rabobankin - siis nykyisen Blancon - toiminta on tekopyhää. Nämä kaikki "faktat" ovat olleet tiedossa niin kauan kuin Sanchez on ajanut tallissa ja jo sitä ennen. Mitäs hankkivat LLS:n aikoinaan ja tekivät tälle vielä 3-vuotisen 2,5 miljoonan euron arvoisen kontrahdin. Taunot.

----------


## OJ

> Kerro vapaasti vaan puskahuutelun sijasta, jos sulla on tarkempaa tietoa. Tuo 5000 IU vaan jäi jostain mieleen. Jos lähteen muistaisin, niin tarkistaisin.



Minä en ole mikään aiheen asiantuntija, mutta olen antanut itseni ymmärtää tankkausvaiheen annoksen olevan noin 50 IU per painokilo ja kestävän 3-4 viikkoa. Tämän jälkeen sitten perinteisin keinoin 25-30 IU per painokilo 3-4 päivän välein tai mikoannostelulla 400-500 IU per päivä ylläpitävänä annoksena. Kai 5000 IU voi myös piikittää vaikka joka päivä, mutta jos raudansaanti on kunnossa, ja EPOa käyttäessä on syytä olla tai koko touhu on melko turhaa, niin saattaa hematokriitti pompata vähän turhan korkealle.

----------


## Also R

> Eiks 2007 ollut jo EPO-testi käytössä et sinällään mitään 5000IU päiväsatseja ei olisi pystynyt mitenkään vetämään.



Mihin EPO-testiin viittaat? CERAa testattiin 2008, mutta Pat sanoi ei vuoden 2007 TdF:n näytteiden uusintatesteille lokakuussa 2008 http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/mcqu...esting-samples .

Vuosi sitten oli jo 100 varianttia EPOsta, jotka ei näy testeissä.
http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/11...-variants.aspx

On vähän hassua kuunnella kuskeja, jotka väittävän että tämän päivän peloton olisi puhdas. Esimerkiksi Andy pari viikkoa sitten http://velonews.competitor.com/2013/...omeback_271906 .  Mutta noinhan sitä haluaisi uskoa.

----------


## jannevaro

Yllä olevia linkkejä katsellessa osui tämmönen silmiin. Mikroannostelut uuden epotestin haaviin, ainakin 12h ikkunassa:
http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/13...crodosing.aspx

----------


## juhoo

Puerton jalkapallopuoli alkaa ehkä sittenkin aueta? Real Sociedadin ex-puheenjohtaja paljastaa d-aineita ostetun pimeillä rahoilla kuuden vuoden ajan. Fuentes mukana kuvioissa?

Alkuperäinen uutinen (ESP)

Jos norja taipuu paremmin (+kommentteja)

----------


## Tenbosse

Asiasta kolmanteen. Voiko joku kertoa, mikä on Ballanin ja Scarponin tilanne? Ajavatko ensi kaudella?

----------


## vetooo

> Asiasta kolmanteen. Voiko joku kertoa, mikä on Ballanin ja Scarponin tilanne? Ajavatko ensi kaudella?



Ballan kaatui harjoituslenkillä joulukuun lopussa. Häneltä murtui reisiluu. Ballan on sivussa vielä useita kuukausia. BMC:n ajaja on liitetty ns. Mantova-dopingvyyhteen Italiassa. Viranomaiset tutkivat yhä casea.

Scarponi vapautui 3 kuukauden pannasta 1.1.2013. Rangaistus tuli yhteistyöstä Dr. Ferrarin kanssa. Scarponi on jälleen Lampren palkkalistoilla, ja hän tähtää Giro d'Italiaan. Hänet on yhdistetty ns. Padua-dopingvyyhteen. Casen pääroolia esittää legenda itse, Dr. Ferrari.

----------


## Also R

> Kumpi kiipeää paremmin: Contador vai Cancellara?







> Contadorilla on Pepe Martin auttamassa verensiirroissa, Cancellaralla on vain se sähkömoottori.



Olisipa vain se sähkömoottori.

----------


## sianluca

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/canc...-fuentes-links kukahan enää proffista jää jäljelle ja kaikkien linkkien ulkopuolelle.....

----------


## Kal Pedal

La Gazzetta: Cipollini oli Fuentesin asiakas.

----------


## vetooo

On aika karua, kun italialaiset joutuvat tekemään kaiken selvitystyön espanjalaisessa dopingvyyhdessä.

----------


## asb

> La Gazzetta: Cipollini oli Fuentesin asiakas.



http://www.gazzetta.it/Ciclismo/09-0...09503480.shtml

Tämä kuva on mielenkiintoinen: http://www.gazzetta.it/Media/Foto/20...cipollini_.jpg

----------


## OJ

> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/canc...-fuentes-links kukahan enää proffista jää jäljelle ja kaikkien linkkien ulkopuolelle.....



Eikö Clasicomano Luigi nimimerkin pitänyt olla Thomas Dekkerin vai pettääkö mun muisti taas. En epäile hetkeäkään, että Fabian ei olisi doupattu sikakuntoon.

Taitaa muisti kerrankin toimia http://www.gva.be/sport/wielrennen/a...r-fuentes.aspx

----------


## sianluca

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/repo...3-giro-ditalia tollasta tällä kertaa...

----------


## Tenbosse

> Ballan kaatui harjoituslenkillä joulukuun lopussa. Häneltä murtui  reisiluu. Ballan on sivussa vielä useita kuukausia. BMC:n ajaja on  liitetty ns. Mantova-dopingvyyhteen Italiassa. Viranomaiset tutkivat yhä  casea.
> 
> Scarponi vapautui 3 kuukauden pannasta 1.1.2013. Rangaistus tuli  yhteistyöstä Dr. Ferrarin kanssa. Scarponi on jälleen Lampren  palkkalistoilla, ja hän tähtää Giro d'Italiaan. Hänet on yhdistetty ns.  Padua-dopingvyyhteen. Casen pääroolia esittää legenda itse, Dr. Ferrari.



Kiitos infosta!!!

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

> On aika karua, kun italialaiset joutuvat tekemään kaiken selvitystyön espanjalaisessa dopingvyyhdessä.



Ja vielä karummaksi se muuttuu kaikkien voittojen (menneiden ja tulevien) kertyessä espanjalaisille muiden käryttyä.

----------


## vetooo

> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/repo...3-giro-ditalia tollasta tällä kertaa...



Hyvä että pysyi hengissä. Manzanolla ja Hamiltonilla oli vähän kuumottavammat paikat.

Opreaatio Puerton oikeudenkäynti jatkuu maanantaina, jolloin paikalla ovat entisistä tai nykyisistä ajajista Basso, Jaksche ja Serrano. Tosin Basso ja Jaksche taitavat suorittaa oman osuutensa videoyhteyden välityksellä.

----------


## vetooo

Operaatio Puerton oikeudenkäynti jatkuu parhaillaan Madridissa.

Ensimmäisenä saliin astelin Jörg Jaksche (yhteenveto Jakschen osuudesta).

Jaksche sai rock-tähden huomion poistuttuaan oikeudesta.



Myös nimikirjoitukset olivat haluttua tavaraa.



Kuvat: Andrew Hood

----------


## vetooo

Gazzetta dello Sportin tekemät dopingjutut Mario Cipollinista ovat saaneet aikaan sen, että CONI on aloittanut viralliset tutkimukset.





> Reports in Gazzetta dello Sport cause Italian authorities to investigate former World champion.
> 
> The Anti-doping prosecutor of the Italian Olympic Committee (CONI) has announced that it has opened a file on former World champion Mario Cipollini. Reports in la Gazzetta dello Sport this weekend alleged that the charismatic "Super Mario" had been a client of controversial Spanish doctor Eufemiano Fuentes, and had been known by the codename “Maria” in the files that were seized from Fuentes’ office in the Operacion Puerto raids in 2006.
> 
> Further to its weekend stories, Gazzetta has alleged today that Cipollini was one of Fuentes' very first clients, and began working with him as early as 2001, and paid the doctor more than €130,000 over the next four years.



CONI opens anti-doping file on Mario Cipollini

----------


## VesaP

> Gazzetta dello Sportin tekemät dopingjutut Mario Cipollinista ovat saaneet aikaan sen, että CONI on aloittanut viralliset tutkimukset.



Hitto tuo Italian meininki on hienoa meininkiä! Joku edes erehtyy pieraisemaan Ferraria tai Fuentesta päin, niin jo on leegio asiantuntijoita oikeasti tutkimassa casea. Hyvät setit on Cipo vetänyt jos on totta nuo määrät mitä tuolla höpistään.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## vetooo

> Hitto tuo Italian meininki on hienoa meininkiä! Joku edes erehtyy pieraisemaan Ferraria tai Fuentesta päin, niin jo on leegio asiantuntijoita oikeasti tutkimassa casea. Hyvät setit on Cipo vetänyt jos on totta nuo määrät mitä tuolla höpistään.



Ivan Basso kertoi maanantaina Operaatio Puerto -oikeudenkäynnsisä, että hän aloitti yhteistyön Dr. Eufemiano Fuentesin kanssa vuonna 2005. Gazzetta dello Sportin mukaan Basso ryhtyi Dr. Fuentesin asiakkaaksi jo vuonna 2003. Kuinka ollakaan Basson muisti pätkii - tai itse asiassa hän myönsi sen oikeudessa maanantaina.

Gazzetta  dello Sport takes aim at Ivan Basso as it publishes doping  | road.cc |  Road cycling news, Bike reviews, Commuting, Leisure riding, Sportives  and more

----------


## Rommeli

Espanjalaiset eivät tunnu tietävän mitään, mutta puhtaita ollaan silti. DNA-näytteiden antamiseen suhtaudutaan jostain syystä kovin nihkeästi. Kilpailukalenterit ja puhelinnumerot löytyvät epäilyttävästä paikasta, mutta lienevät saastuneiden pihvien tekosia. Eiköhän nuo selitykset mene ihan täydestä espanjalaisten omissa tutkimuksissa kuitenkin... Kaikki tietävät kuka on Fuentes, mutta kukaan ei ole asiakkaana ollut...

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/oper...s-with-fuentes

----------


## ratikka

http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2013...76858_ur.shtml

Onko tämä ollut jo täällä? Rajua meininkiä.

----------


## Lasol

> http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2013...76858_ur.shtml
> 
> Onko tämä ollut jo täällä? Rajua meininkiä.



Luin ton lontooks pari päivää sitten ja nyt ton suomalaisen keltasen lehdistön version. Oli kyllä asiavirheitä mikä ei yllätä. En esimerkiksi usko että 'puuteria' (mitä lieneekään) laitettiin penikseen joka kerta testiä annettaessa, sillä aineen ilmeinen tarkoitus on pilata eli tuhota näyte kelvottomaksi. Tälläisessa tilanteessa uskoisin ettei urheilija selviä pelkällä selityksellä, ainakaan jos kyseinen tilanne toistuu usein. Manzano myös väittää kivenkovaan että hänet pakotettiin douppaamaan. En usko tähän, itse valitsi. Toki potkut tallista olisi voinut saada, mutta tosiaan oma valinta.

----------


## asb

> Luin ton lontooks pari päivää sitten ja nyt ton suomalaisen keltasen lehdistön version. Oli kyllä asiavirheitä mikä ei yllätä. En esimerkiksi usko että 'puuteria' (mitä lieneekään) laitettiin penikseen joka kerta testiä annettaessa, sillä aineen ilmeinen tarkoitus on pilata eli tuhota näyte kelvottomaksi. Tälläisessa tilanteessa uskoisin ettei urheilija selviä pelkällä selityksellä, ainakaan jos kyseinen tilanne toistuu usein. Manzano myös väittää kivenkovaan että hänet pakotettiin douppaamaan. En usko tähän, itse valitsi. Toki potkut tallista olisi voinut saada, mutta tosiaan oma valinta.



No nyt sä uskot Iltapulun juttua, etkä tosiasioita. Kyseessä on paska suomennos. Englannin kielisessä jutussa käytetty sana on "powder" eli jauhe. Ei ole ensimmäinen kerta, kun tällaisen väitteen luen. Käsittääkseni jauhe sisälsi jotain entsyymiä, joka pilkkoi virtsanäytteessä olevan doping-aineen sellaisiin osiin, ettei se näkynyt enää testissä. Kyseessä ei sis ollut näytteen tuhoaminen, vaan näytteessä olevien kiellettyjen aineiden tuhoaminen. Eikä sitä varmasti käytetty joka kerta, vaan vain silloin, kun kuski oli ns. "kuumana."

----------


## Lasol

> No nyt sä uskot Iltapulun juttua, etkä tosiasioita. Kyseessä on paska suomennos. Englannin kielisessä jutussa käytetty sana on "powder" eli jauhe. Ei ole ensimmäinen kerta, kun tällaisen väitteen luen. Käsittääkseni jauhe sisälsi jotain entsyymiä, joka pilkkoi virtsanäytteessä olevan doping-aineen sellaisiin osiin, ettei se näkynyt enää testissä. Kyseessä ei sis ollut näytteen tuhoaminen, vaan näytteessä olevien kiellettyjen aineiden tuhoaminen. Eikä sitä varmasti käytetty joka kerta, vaan vain silloin, kun kuski oli ns. "kuumana."



Tota ainetta oli muillakin kun Kelmen kuskeilla. Tyler Hamiltonillakin oli, ainakin niin kirjassa kertoi. Hän ainakin (ymmärtääkseni) kertoi että ainetta käytetään vain jos on 'glow-time' päällä, eli on sauma että d-aineet näkyy. Normaalisti kisoissa ei d-aineita käytetty niin että kyseistä jauhetta olisi tarvittu. Tämä puuteri on siis vain yllätystestiä tai muuta vahinkoa varten. Näin olen käsittänyt Hamiltonin kirjasta, voi olla että olen käsittänyt väärin (se olisi tosin ensimmäinen kerta  :Vink:  )

----------


## OJ

En taaskaan muista ihan varmasti, mutta se jauhe on usein jotain vaatteiden pesuainetta, jossa on tarvittavaa entsyymiä, jota ei tarvitse kuin ihan vähän pilkkomaan kaiken virtsanäytteen valkuaisen. Pieni miinus on se, että tämän käytön näkee satavarmasti virtsanäytteestä ja virtsanäytteen sabotoinnille tällä tavalla on vain yksi syy.

----------


## asb

> virtsanäytteen sabotoinnille tällä tavalla on vain yksi syy.



"Olin just nyrkkipyykillä. Tiimin huoltaja kipenä."

----------


## kolistelija

> "Olin just nyrkkipyykillä. Tiimin huoltaja kipenä."



"Mitä se sulle kuuluu mitä mä käytän liukasteena!?"

----------


## juhoo

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/muutlajit/...541268355.html





> Fuentes kertoi oikeudessa, etteivät ainoastaan pyöräilijät syyllistyneet hänen valvonnassaan veridopingin käyttöön. Fuentesin mukaan hänen klinikallaan hoidettavina oli pyöräilijöiden lisäksi muun muassa jalkapalloilijoita, tennispelaajia ja yleisurheilijoita.
> 
> Fuentes tarjoutui myös nimeämään urheilijoita, jotka osallistuivat veritankkaukseen hänen valvonnassaan. Tuomari kuitenkin kielsi häntä tekemästä niin, sillä meneillään oleva oikeudenkäynti koskee vain pyöräilijöitä.



Hyvä meininki!

----------


## vetooo

Operaatio Puerto -oikeudenkäynti jatkui tiistaina. Tyler Hamilton kertoi oman versionsa. Hamilton kertoi ensimmäisen kerran valaehtoisesti, että Bjarne Riis oli puuhamiehenä pääsyssä Dr. Eufemiano Fuentesin vastaanotolle.

Hamilton testifies that Sevilla, Phonak director, others accompanied him for transfusions

Tiistain toinen merkittävä tapahtuma oli Alberto Contadorin roolin muuttuminen oikeudenkäynnissä, sillä häntä ei tulla näkemään tai kuulemaan lainkaan. Contador selvisi helpolla - ei tarvtse puhua edes videoyhteyden kautta. Selvisi myös, että Angel Vicioso on kateissa. 

Contador not being called as Puerto witness; Vicioso goes missing

----------


## Yuggas

> ...
> Tiistain toinen merkittävä tapahtuma oli Alberto Contadorin roolin muuttuminen oikeudenkäynnissä, sillä häntä ei tulla näkemään tai kuulemaan lainkaan. Contador selvisi helpolla - ei tarvtse puhua edes videoyhteyden kautta. Selvisi myös, että Angel Vicioso on kateissa. 
> 
> Contador not being called as Puerto witness; Vicioso goes missing



V*ttu mitä pelleilyä. Lance naulattu palleista lattiaan ja espanjassa suurimpia tähtiä kohdellaan edelleen silkkihansikkain. Tälläkö pyöräily sitten puhdistuu? Ei, eikä tässä ole muutenkaan mitään järkeä.  :Vihainen:

----------


## VesaP

> Hyvä meininki!



+1  :Sarkastinen: 

Espanja Rules!

----------


## Soolo

> V*ttu mitä pelleilyä. Lance naulattu palleista lattiaan ja espanjassa suurimpia tähtiä kohdellaan edelleen silkkihansikkain. Tälläkö pyöräily sitten puhdistuu? Ei, eikä tässä ole muutenkaan mitään järkeä.



Mitä sä horiset? Contador oli kutsuttu TODISTAJAKSI, ei siis syytettynä mistään...

Katusha on hyllyttänyt Vicioson.

----------


## Yuggas

> Mitä sä horiset? Contador oli kutsuttu TODISTAJAKSI, ei siis syytettynä mistään...
> 
> Katusha on hyllyttänyt Vicioson.



No sepä, "ei siis syytettynä mistään".

----------


## vetooo

Operaatio Puerto -dopingvyyhden oikeudenkäynti jatkui Madridissa perjantaina. Uransa päättänyt Marcos Serrano ja aktiivipolkija Angel Vicioso kiistivät osallistuutensa ja tietoisuutensa Dr. Eufemiano Fuentesin epäilyttäviin mennetelmiin. Käsittääkseni Jesus Manzano on ainoa espanjalaispyöräilijä, jonka puheet puoltavat Dr. Fuentesin yhteyttä dopingiin.
On tämä yllättävää.  :Sarkastinen:  VesaP ei taida olla linjoilla.

----------


## Soolo

> Operaatio Puerto -dopingvyyhden oikeudenkäynti jatkui Madridissa perjantaina. Uransa päättänyt Marcos Serrano ja aktiivipolkija Angel Vicioso kiistivät osallistuutensa ja tietoisuutensa Dr. Eufemiano Fuentesin osallisuuden dopingiin. Käsittääkseni Jesus Manzano on ainoa espanjalaispyöräilijä, jonka puheet puoltavat Dr. Fuentesin yhteyttä dopingiin.
> On tämä yllättävää.  VesaP ei taida olla linjoilla.



VesaP varmaan sulattelee tätä... 
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000...atestheadlines
 :Leveä hymy: 

OP oikeudenkäynti on ollut täysi farssi, jätkät valehtelee ihan ummet ja lammet valan alla, Basso mukaan lukien.

----------


## ussaf

Told ya so. Toki homma voi edelleen kääntyä miten päin vain. Minusta Weiselin tulisi olla se fat lady ja varsinainen kohde. Livestrong ja muut lafkat, joiden kautta ovat kierrättäneet ja saavat massia piiloon sitten se toinen. 

Lance itse on pelkkä pikku huijari. Todnäk luistelee lopulta rahallisilla korvauksilla, mutta ehkä ne on edes kohtuullisen isot. Lisäksi lakimiehet kuppaa sitä kunnolla. Toivottavasti fanipojuja harmittaa. Tosin näitä keissejä voi kyllä jossain vaiheessa alkaa kertyä, kun on poltetun maan taktiikkaa pelattu (esim.)

OP on puhtaasti politiikka: spanskien ja CONIn välillä, eri spanskilajien välillä, spanskiviranomaisten ja painostusryhmien välillä. Ehkä tuolta jotain murusia tulee, mutta tuskin muuta. Jackshelle täältä pisteet kuitenkin. Puolivitsillä, en ihmettelisi jos futis ois ainut vetävä talouden sektori espanjassa. Yleisemmin taloustilanne varmaan vähän vaikuttaa intoon tutkia juttuja ja paljastaa sankareita huijareiksi. Hallituksen korruptiokeissi vielä päälle - ajoitus on huono.

Toisissa uutisissa: kapun uusin veridouppisimulaattori on aika vänkä. Samoin sen velonewsissa julkaistu lyttäys ferrarin korkealla treenaamisen horinoista. Videnskab, niiku Bondo sanoo Rigetissä.

Otamme siis

----------


## fiber

> Toisissa uutisissa: kapun uusin veridouppisimulaattori on aika vänkä.



Onko epon hyödyt todella niin suuret kuin taulukosta voi päätellä vai onko tämä kovinkin kiistanalaista/yksilöllistä? Huikeita lukemia joka tapauksessa: mikroannoksinakin kymmenisen prosenttia lisää tehopainosuhteeseen 85% alueella. Ymmärtäähän tuon, että likaiset keinot kiinnostavat monia, jos saatava etu on näin suuri.

----------


## kolistelija

> Onko epon hyödyt todella niin suuret kuin taulukosta voi päätellä vai onko tämä kovinkin kiistanalaista/yksilöllistä? Huikeita lukemia joka tapauksessa: mikroannoksinakin kymmenisen prosenttia lisää tehopainosuhteeseen 85% alueella. Ymmärtäähän tuon, että likaiset keinot kiinnostavat monia, jos saatava etu on näin suuri.



Minun maallikon käsitykseni on että epo on tosiaan melkoinen jeesusaine. Jopa niin kova että silloin kun tietyssä kondiksessa ollut epoyksilö lähtee irroittamaan kynnyksellä jäisi sama ukko samantien piiputtamaan ilman apuaineita.

Apuahan tulee toki myös pitkässä ympäriajossa kun hematokriitti putoaa pitkän rupeaman jatkuessa.

Olisi varmaan aika tehdä foorumirahoitteinen tieteellinen koe jollain vapaaehtoisella...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## fiber

> Olisi varmaan aika tehdä foorumirahoitteinen tieteellinen koe jollain vapaaehtoisella...



Se olisi muuten aika mediapaukku  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## juhoo

> Onko epon hyödyt todella niin suuret kuin taulukosta voi päätellä vai onko tämä kovinkin kiistanalaista/yksilöllistä?



Hamilton taisi luonnehtia eroa jotakuinkin TdF-voittaja/pääjoukon puoliväli. Tieteellisyys kaukana, mutta kertoo karua kieltä missä mennään (mentiin?).

----------


## buhvalo

> Hamilton taisi luonnehtia eroa jotakuinkin TdF-voittaja/pääjoukon puoliväli. Tieteellisyys kaukana, mutta kertoo karua kieltä missä mennään (mentiin?).



ei yksin eposta riippuva tulosta, mutta tassa dataa Hamiltonin kirjasta poimittuna:
teho 371
hemotokriitti 43

teho 392
hemotokriitti 50

16% kovempi htc -> vajaa 6% tehoa. (n30min suoritus)

Seuraavina vuosina meni kovempaa... Ja kisoissa lisaksi veritankkaus +3%...
Eika Hamilton edes vetanyt kaikkia aineita mita muut kilpailijat. On se ollut hullua hommaa.

----------


## plr

> Olisi varmaan aika tehdä foorumirahoitteinen tieteellinen koe jollain vapaaehtoisella...



Sellainen on jo tehty ja tulokset ovat linjassa tuon 15% parannuksen kanssa.

http://www.letsrun.com/forum/flat_re...thread=4867543

----------


## OJ

> Sellainen on jo tehty ja tulokset ovat linjassa tuon 15% parannuksen kanssa.
> 
> http://www.letsrun.com/forum/flat_re...thread=4867543



Erehdyin lukemaan noita juoksuvoorumin juttuja ja nyt taitaa vuotaa verta korvasta.

Sekä Kaggestad että Rasch aloittivat 2001 kautensa samoissa kisoissa mun kanssa ja Kaggestad pisteli menemään aika tukka putkella. En tiedä minkälainen vaikutus talven epokuurilla oli, mutta amatööritasolla kaveri oli kyllä ihan huippukunnossa Helmikuussa.

----------


## plr

Siis Kaggestad oli ottanut osaa kisoihin pian tuon EPO-kokeilun jälkeen? Reilua..

----------


## kontio

Kyllä se etu aika iso on. Sami Heiskanenkin sanoi aikanaan kun tunnusti että aika valtava kulku tuli E-vitamiinikuurilla, ja SM-kolmenkympin kultakin siinä ohessa.

90-luvusta on aika vähän kirjoitettu, mutta LA Confidentiel ja Death of Marco Pantani on ihan lukemisen arvoisia jos aihe kiinnostaa. eiköhän sitä joskus vielä saada enemmänkin noita 90-luvun juttuja lukea kun porukkaa tulee kaapista.

"Dopingin mustan kirja" lukemisella kannattaa aloittaa jos haluaa noita 70-80 lukujen asioita tietää. Löytynee kirjastosta. Ei ole kovin paksu, ehkä 150 sivua. 
tai vaikka tuosta vähän juoksutaustoja, minuutti kympin juoksussa on se veritankkauksen vaikutus muistaakseni ollut noin suunnilleen.http://yle.fi/mot/110900/liite1.htm

----------


## plr

Yllä mainitussa MOT:n jutussa on haastateltu Alessandro Donatia. "Alessandro Donati johtaa Italian olympiakomitean tutkimusosastoa ja osallistuu valmennusmenetelmien kehittämiseen. Hän kuuluu myös maansa olympiakomitean antidoping-neuvostoon ja opetusministeriön tiedekomissioon."


"MOT: Uskotteko, että nykyisin kukaan pitkänmatkan juoksija, hiihtäjä tai pyöräilijä voi menestyä kansainvälisellä huipulla ilman minkäänlaista veridopingia?

Donati: En usko, sillä tällä hetkellä ainoastaan dopingin avulla voi yltää tiettyihin tuloksiin. En usko, että on urheilijoita, jotka pystyisivät antamaan vastuksen niille, jotka käyttävät niinkin voimakasta ainetta kuin EPO on."

----------


## kontio

Mutta aina on joku joka on tarpeeksi lahjakas pärjäämään doupatuille kohtuullisesti. Eräs suomalainen hiihtäjä siinä vuosituhannen vaihteessa oli varsin tasaisesti sijoilla 10-20 arvokisoissa, ja arvelisin että vedellä ja leivällä mentiin.
Samaa statusta ei tietenkään saa kuin satseissa olevat mitalistit mutta itse arvostan aika korkealle.

----------


## kolistelija

Tuosta ylläolevasta linkistä löytyi tällainen: http://www.sportsscientists.com/2007...mance-who.html

Siinä oli aika hurjia lukemia tavallisilta pulliaisilta.
 - Porrastestin loppulukemien keskiarvo nousi 330W -> 374W.
 - Aika jolla jaksettiin polkea 80% maksimitehosta nousi 22 -> 33,5 minuuttiin.

Vähän jäi epäselväksi että oliko tuo 80% sama molemmilla testeillä vai oliko se suhteutettu uudelleen epo:n avustuksella. Jää kyllä sellainen fiilis ettei huippujen kohdalla ihan samanlaisia suhteellisia tuloksia saada.

Jos ihan hatusta leikki numeroilla niin tuollaisella parannuksella minun hyvän päivän 20 minuuttisen vedon tehopainosuhde nousisi noin 4,6W/kg -> 5,2W/kg. Toisaalta tuo 20 minuuttinen voisi ehkä samalla pidentyä parantaen tuloksia entistä enemmän.

----------


## OJ

Eri yksilöt reagoivat lääkitykseen eri lailla. Jotkut väittävät, että hematokriitin 42 -> 52-54 nostavan EPO-kuurin avulla VO2Max tehot muuttuvat kynnystehoiksi, eli 10 minuutin maksimi muuttuu 60 minuutin maksimiksi. EPO-kuurilla kykenee myös treenaamaan kovempaa ja useammin, eli myös harjoitusärsykettä on mahdollista kasvattaa. EPO:n tehokuuden vähättelijät ovat toki sitä mieltä, että kyseessä on Placebo-vaikutus. Minä olisin hyvin kiinnostunut tällaisesta placebosta.

----------


## vetooo

> Eri yksilöt reagoivat lääkitykseen eri lailla. Jotkut  väittävät, että hematokriitin 42 -> 52-54 nostavan EPO-kuurin avulla  VO2Max tehot muuttuvat kynnystehoiksi, eli 10 minuutin maksimi muuttuu  60 minuutin maksimiksi. EPO-kuurilla kykenee myös treenaamaan kovempaa  ja useammin, eli myös harjoitusärsykettä on mahdollista kasvattaa. EPO:n  tehokuuden vähättelijät ovat toki sitä mieltä, että kyseessä on  Placebo-vaikutus. Minä olisin hyvin kiinnostunut tällaisesta  placebosta.



Tuleeko muuten mieleen urheilijaa, johon EPO olisi  vaikuttanut Armstongiakin paremmin.

----------


## OJ

> Tuleeko muuten mieleen urheilijaa, johon EPO olisi  vaikuttanut Armstongiakin paremmin.



Voihan noita löytyä ja lahjakkuutta kai tuokin...

----------


## haedon

> Tuleeko muuten mieleen urheilijaa, johon EPO olisi  vaikuttanut Armstongiakin paremmin.



Todennäköisesti sellainen hyötyy parhaiten jolla on kovat max watit, mutta heikko hapenottokyky tai ainakin alhainen hematokriitti. Jostain ratakuskista saisi varmaan leivottua todella kovan maantiekuskin EPO-kuurilla.

----------


## OJ

Kaikista edullisinta, douppausmielessä, olisi luonnollisesti matala hematokriitti ja hyvä vaste pienelle annokselle. Viiden hematokriitti-yksikön parannus vaikuttaa eri lailla eri yksilöihin ja on tossa varmaan jokunen muukin muuttuja.

Ja Kaggestad ajoi aika kovaa helmikuussa 2001. Oliko tossa artikkelissa, että testi oli just 2001 kautta edeltävänä talvena?

----------


## kolistelija

Miten paljon luontaisen korkea hematokriitti vaikuttaa suorituskykyyn? Vai onko sillä mitään merkitystä?

----------


## buhvalo

> Kaikista edullisinta, douppausmielessä, olisi luonnollisesti matala hematokriitti ja hyvä vaste pienelle annokselle. Viiden hematokriitti-yksikön parannus vaikuttaa eri lailla eri yksilöihin ja on tossa varmaan jokunen muukin muuttuja.
> 
> Ja Kaggestad ajoi aika kovaa helmikuussa 2001. Oliko tossa artikkelissa, että testi oli just 2001 kautta edeltävänä talvena?




Ilmeisesti 1997, kun 2008 julkaistussa artikkelissa sanottiin testin tehdyn 11v sitten.

Vaikuttaa sheisselta:
Jeg hadde en 10-15 prosents økning i O2-opptaket, og målte opp mot 90 i O2-opptak, sier den tidligere toppsyklisten. Til sammenligning testet skikongen Bjørn Dæhlie sitt opptak til 96 i sine glansdager.....
Men jeg har jo vært i bedre form uten EPO etterpå.

Juu, Tokihan se 90millin hapenotot loytyy myohemmin ilman epoa.

----------


## OJ

> Miten paljon luontaisen korkea hematokriitti vaikuttaa suorituskykyyn? Vai onko sillä mitään merkitystä?



Mulla on ollut 47-49 aina testatessa ja mihinkään ei kulje. En tiedä auttaisiko kovemmalla hapenotolla, mutta minä puhallan kuin astmainen ketjupolttaja.

ja niin tosiaan lukee, että 11-vuotta aikaisemmin toi testi tehtiin. Norjalaisilla on hyvät geenit kun sieltä löytyy useampikin puhtaana yli 90 milliä puhaltava. Ei

----------


## erkkk

> Tuleeko muuten mieleen urheilijaa, johon EPO olisi  vaikuttanut Armstongiakin paremmin.



Jalabert. Massakirimiehestä pallopaitaan ja GT-voittajaksi. Mutta en menisi väittämään paremmuudesta mitään, ensimmäinen joka tuli mieleen. Jalaberthan sotki Saizin alaisuudessa ONCE-tallissa. Apukuskinaan mm Johan Bruyneel. Saiz taasen etsi tarkoituksella talliinsa nuoria hyviä kuskeja joilla oli luokattoman huonot veriarvot. Talliin tulleita nuoria kuskeja oli mm A.Clentador jonka luokattomuudesta ei mitään havaintoa. Hyvinhän se pyörä kulkee.  :Leveä hymy: 

Huvittavintahan tässä on se että syöpämiehen toipumista verrattiin usein Jajan muuntautumiskykyyn kolarin jälkeen. "pudotin painoa"

----------


## villef

> Todennäköisesti sellainen hyötyy parhaiten jolla on kovat max watit, mutta heikko hapenottokyky tai ainakin alhainen hematokriitti. Jostain ratakuskista saisi varmaan leivottua todella kovan maantiekuskin EPO-kuurilla.



Ei ratakuskista saa maantiepyöräilijää edes E-vitamiinin avulla. Tai äläs ny, onko olemassa joku esimerkki?
Ja se sikarihymiö...

----------


## haedon

> ...Tai äläs ny, onko olemassa joku esimerkki?...



Onhan noita jokunen: Mark Cavendish, Bradley Wiggins.... . Mutta ei kuitenkaan sotketa niitä dopingin käyttöön :Vink: .

----------


## sianluca

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/repo...onconi-clients  jääkö meille enää "puhtaita" sankareita....

----------


## vetooo

> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/repo...onconi-clients  jääkö meille enää "puhtaita" sankareita....



Indurainin ja Baneston Conconi-yhteistyö on ollut tiedossa jo 1990-luvun puolivälistä lähtien. En oikein ymmärrä, miksi tämä on medioille "tuore uutinen" nyt lähes 20 vuotta myöhemmin.

----------


## Snorkkeli

Cyclingnews.comin sivuilla artikkeli veridopingin käytöstä ennen ja nyt. Kun alkaa lukea tekstiä, niin heti pomppaa Virenin nimi esiin aika erikoisessa väitteessä. 



> "What is known about the use of blood transfusions in sport, particularly in cycling? Most people will be able to tell you that the Finnish middle-distance runner Lasse Virén is said to have made use of transfusions when winning at the Munich and Montreal Olympics in 1972 and 1976."



 Eli olenko missannut jotain, vai onko tästä puhuttu muka ennenkin?

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/...ons-in-cycling

----------


## YT

> Kun alkaa lukea tekstiä, niin heti pomppaa Virenin nimi esiin aika erikoisessa väitteessä.  Eli olenko missannut jotain, vai onko tästä puhuttu muka ennenkin?



Kyllä tämä kestävyysjuoksijoiden veritankkaus oli otsikoissa 80-luvulla. Kun Kaarlo Maaninka tunnusti veritankkaukset, niin hänet leimattiin hulluksi katkeraksi valehtelijaksi.

----------


## Pietro

> Cyclingnews.comin sivuilla artikkeli veridopingin käytöstä ennen ja nyt. Kun alkaa lukea tekstiä, niin heti pomppaa Virenin nimi esiin aika erikoisessa väitteessä.  Eli olenko missannut jotain, vai onko tästä puhuttu muka ennenkin?
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/...ons-in-cycling




En yhtään ihmettelisi tätä, vaikka olisi totta.

Muistan lukeneeni artikkelin noin 40 vuotta sitten, jossa lääkäri Pekka Peltokallio kertoi korkeanpaikan leirin hyödyistä ja siitä kuinka kannattaisi otttaa tämä veri talteen ja käyttää myöhemmin hyödyksi. 

Kyseinen lääkäri on ollut mukana suuomen joukkueen lääkärinä EM, MM ja Olympiakisoissa.

Aikaa on kuitenkin kulut jo paljon, enkä tarkaan muista mitä artikkeli tarkaan ottaen koski, mutta tuo jäi mieleen.

----------


## kontio

Ai erikoisessa? Heh. Tavallisessa ennemminkin.

----------


## sianluca

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/boog...sion-interview

----------


## vetooo

Michael Rasmussenin englanninkielinen haastattelu: http://nos.nl/video/482051-hele-inte...rasmussen.html

----------


## Lasol

UCIn pressa on taas antanut laadukkaan lausunnon. Armstrong saaga ei kuulemma vaikuta pyöräilyyn millään tavalla. Hänen mielestään myös biologinen passi on 'fool-proof'. Tää kaveri pitää saada pois muuten ei hommat muutu. Ei silti todennäkösesti muutu, mutta tän kaverin johdolla ei varmasti muutu.

----------


## ussaf

McQuaid on ihan oikeassa. Fool viittaa tuossa toimittajaan ja/tai pyöräilyn tavista aktiivisempaan seuraajaan. Tän verran luulisi olevan selvää.

Täällä OJ on jatkuvasti pitänyt pyöräilyn globalisaatiokulmaa esillä satsikeskustelujen taustana ja nyt Pat käytännössä verifioi asiaan olevan noin. Cav ja Wiggo on virallisesti uudet posteripojat. God save the Skwyeen.

Toivottavasti Teneriffalla, Gironassa ja Mallorcalla paistaa: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ah1JM9mf60

----------


## rjrm

Gilber kieltää käyttäneensä kortisonia:
http://velonews.competitor.com/2013/...t-lotto_278003

Olisin yllättynyt jos olisi myöntänyt  :Hymy:

----------


## Fuuga

http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/Tanskalaisp...a1363663595526

Oliko tämä jo täällä? Tanskalainen Rold Sörensen vertaa epoa huumeiden viihdekäyttöön...

----------


## plr

"Sørensen pitää epoa ja kortisonia kevyinä dopingaineina."

Huh. EPO kevyttä, mutta veritankkaus on hänelle kova juttu?! Olisi jännittävää kuulla hänen perustelunsa tälle. Olen käsittänyt, että jos käyttää EPOa, niin ei paljon veritankkausta tarvita.

----------


## Tumppi

> "Sørensen pitää epoa ja kortisonia kevyinä dopingaineina."
> 
> Huh. EPO kevyttä, mutta veritankkaus on hänelle kova juttu?! Olisi jännittävää kuulla hänen perustelunsa tälle. Olen käsittänyt, että jos käyttää EPOa, niin ei paljon veritankkausta tarvita.



Veritankkaus on huomattavasti EPOa tehokkaampi tapa nostaa suorituskykyä, mutta siinä on suuria riskejä ja on teknisesti vaikeampaa toteuttaa eli käytännössä tarvitsee lääkärin avuksi. (paitsi Ricco  :Hymy:  ) EPO ja kortisoni on vain piikki lihakseen ja menoksi.

----------


## plr

Cyclingnews.com:in Doping in XC skiing -ketjun (http://forum.cyclingnews.com/showthread.php?t=10911) keskustelun perusteella voisi päätellä, että maastohiihtopuolella veritankkaukset käytännössä loppuivat 90-luvulla, koska siihen ei ollut enää mitään tarvetta epon tulon jälkeen. Veritankkaus vaatii veren talteenoton ja sitten vähän ennen kisaa sen palauttamisen elimistöön. Talletetussa veressä pitää olla hyvä hapenkuljetuskyky (= korkea hemoglobiini/hematokriittiarvo), jotta siitä olisi hyötyä. Käytännössä siis veri talletetaan korkean paikan harjoittelun tai epo-kuurin päätteeksi. Mutta koska epo-kuuri nostaa rajoittamattomattomasti käytettynä veren hapenkuljetuskyvyn lähes miten korkealle halutaan, niin veritankkaus on tarpeen lähinnä sen vuoksi että eposta narahtaa nykytesteissä. Epoa käytetään nykyään mikrosatseina, jotka näkyvät testeissä vain lyhyen aikaa.

(Ilmeisesti maastohiihdossa 90-luku oli täysin villi ajanjakso, koska epo-testiä ei ollut ja hemoglobiinitestistä pääsi aina läpi tuohon aikaan sallituilla plasmalaajentajilla. Eli kiinnijäämisriski oli nolla ja boosti suorituskykyyn tajuton.)

----------


## erkkk

Hiihto OT:Kuulin 90-luvun puolivälissä että muutamalla hiihtosuurudella oli kakkosella alkavaa hb-lukemaa keskellä kesää, joten olettaisin että verta on myös otettu talteen. Tai sitten vaan oli kivempi treenata ja palautua hieman tehokkaammin... Ramsaun vuokrabussin "teurastamon jäljet" kielisi muustakin kuin nesteytyksestä. Suomen hiihtäjillä oli muutenkin tapana heittää aikamoinen suorituskyvyn parannus arvokisoihin. Jos pelkällä näkymättömällä epolla oltiin liikenteessä, niin miksi ihmeessä sitä ei vedetty pitkin kautta.

----------


## Tumppi

OK, saatan olla väärässä kun en ole mikään expertti näissä asioissa,kun ei ole tarvetta ollut hemppaa nostaa, mutta muistelin lukeneeni / kuulleeni (olisiko ollut tämän L.A tapauksen yhteydessä), että veritankkauksella saadaan "hyöty" heti irti ja samaa tulokseen pyrittäessä EPOa pitäisi ottaa useampi satsi putkeen eli microannostelu ei luonnistu...

Siinä mielessä ymmärän Sörenseniä, että onhan tuo piikittäminen jo eettisesti "puhtaampaa" kuin veripussien kanssa sohiminen. Ei miulla muuta tähän.

----------


## plr

Voi olla, että Sørensen piti epoa kevyenä dopingaineena juuri sen vuoksi, että sitä voi nykyään ottaa vain vähän kerrallaan ja veritankkauksella saa kertalaakista isomman hyödyn. Sotkuista hommaa joka tapauksessa.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## rjrm

Urheilupiireissä huhutaan, että Japanin kisoissa olisi eräs jo kauan sitten lopettanut entinen naishiihtäjä ollut infarktin partaalla, jos noin voi sanoa. Suomalaisesta siis kyse.  Veritankkausvuodet oli mitalisateen vuosia. Nyt niitä tuo lähinnä Mäkäräinen.

----------


## OJ

Veritankkaus on proffien hommaa kun piikkiä vetää joka nöösi. 

Jos en ole ihan väärässä, niin veritankkaus koko verellä tuo boostin seuraavaksi päiväksi, mutta koko veri ei säily kovin pitkään. Jos erottaa punasolut myöhempää käyttöä varten, niin säilyvyys on paljon parempi, mutta boosti tulee viiveellä. Lääkkeitä varmaan löytyy lisukkeeksi, mutta saattaa näkyä testeissä.

----------


## vetooo

Veridopingin historiahan on siinä mielessä läheinen suomalaisille, että täällä löytyi osaamista jo vuosikymmeniä sitten. Italialaiset - professori Conconi etunenässä - olivat tällä saralla selvästi suomalaisia jäljessä.

----------


## idänihme

Tanskalaisten pyöräilyfanien huumorintajulle on kyllä pakko nostaa hattua  :Leveä hymy:  

 

Tarkennuksena muille asiasta vähemmän tietäneille se, että kuvat ovat ajalta ennen tunnustusta ja niitä löytyy aika reilusti lisää.

----------


## plr

> Veritankkausvuodet oli mitalisateen vuosia. Nyt niitä tuo lähinnä Mäkäräinen.



Jarmo Punkkinen Mäkäräisen valmentajana ei varsinaisesti edistä Mäkäräisen profiloitumista puhtaana urheilijana, jos ajatellaan vaikkapa Sinivalkoinen valhe -ohjelmaa. Wikissäkin näkyy turhan monta dopingkytköstä
http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jarmo_Punkkinen

----------


## vetooo

Tuli katsottua Volta a Catalunyan 3. etapin lähetys jälkikäteen suomenkielisenä. Garminin Tom Danielson hyökkäsi pari kilometriä ennen loppua. Selin totesi samalla, että Danielson pääsi vähän liian lyhyellä - 6 kuukauden - kilpailukiellolla. Miksi Danielsonin puolen vuoden panna tuntuu joidenkin mielestä turhan pieneltä?

----------


## Yuggas

> Tuli katsottua Volta a Catalunyan 3. etapin lähetys jälkikäteen suomenkielisenä. Garminin Tom Danielson hyökkäsi pari kilometriä ennen loppua. Selin totesi samalla, että Danielson pääsi vähän liian lyhyellä - 6 kuukauden - kilpailukiellolla. Miksi Danielsonin puolen vuoden panna tuntuu joidenkin mielestä turhan pieneltä?



Miksei tuntuisi? Jos sälli on tunnustanut käyttäneensä dopingia ja saa siitä 6 kk bannia, minkä sopivasti vielä kärsii talvella, niin eihän siinä ole mitään järkeä. Oikeudenmukaisuus ja yhdenvertainen kohtelu tuossa ei ainakaan toteudu. En ymmärrä, miksei tuosta tule 24 kk.

----------


## OJ

Oliko Danielson yksi niistä, jotka solmivat vasikka-diilin USADAn kanssa? Joidenkin mielestä tosiaan näillekin olisi pitänyt napsauttaa 24 kk panna. Tosin, jos mitään diiliä ei olisi sovittu, niin Lance olisi edelleen mamilien puolijumala ja vasikat eivät olisi saaneet bannia lainkaan.

----------


## Yuggas

> Oliko Danielson yksi niistä, jotka solmivat vasikka-diilin USADAn kanssa? Joidenkin mielestä tosiaan näillekin olisi pitänyt napsauttaa 24 kk panna. Tosin, jos mitään diiliä ei olisi sovittu, niin Lance olisi edelleen mamilien puolijumala ja vasikat eivät olisi saaneet bannia lainkaan.



Tämä totta, mutta itse katson tätä niin, että kaikkien käveleminen olisi ollut parempi kuin yhden ristiinnaulitseminen ja loppujen käytännön armahdus. Yhdenvertaisen kohtelun periaate tuossa kärsii ja se minusta näissä kaikkein tärkein. Mutta tekopyhät jenkit halus Lancen polttaa ja silloin millään muulla ei ollut väliä.

----------


## OJ

> Tämä totta, mutta itse katson tätä niin, että kaikkien käveleminen olisi ollut parempi kuin yhden ristiinnaulitseminen ja loppujen käytännön armahdus. Yhdenvertaisen kohtelun periaate tuossa kärsii ja se minusta näissä kaikkein tärkein. Mutta tekopyhät jenkit halus Lancen polttaa ja silloin millään muulla ei ollut väliä.



En mä kyllä kykene vetämään yhtäläisyysmerkkejä Lancen ja Danielsonin välille, mutta nämä on näitä arvokysymyksiä. Kakkaahan noi vasikat toki jauhoivat, että ei olla muuten ropitettu kuin Lancen remmissä...just...Tai ehkä noi doupit eivät vaikuta pätkän vertaa, kuten jotkut asiantuntijat väittävät. Tossa sattui vaan olemaan 10-15-vuoden jakso, jolloin ammattipyöräilijät olivat nykyisiin ja aikaisempiin kuskeihin verrattuna aivan yliluonnollisen lahjakkaita.

----------


## Poursuivant

Tällaistä huhua tällä erää. Että Fuentes alkaisi syväkurkuksi. Ja kun näkisi vaan. http://road.cc/content/news/79080-op...ng-authorities

Täällä tämä Reutersin/Yahoon alkuperäinen juttu.

----------


## vetooo

SANGRE = VERI 

211 veri- ja plasmapussia kuuluvat vain 39 urheilijalle?

Puerto: Fuentes Willing To Give Up Client List | Cyclingnews.com

----------


## kaierkki

Mikähän on frank schleckin tilanne tällä hetkellä, tietenkään ei ottanut mitään ja talonmies piikitti vitamiinejä asuntovaunussa, niin kuin entistäkin juoksijaa..

----------


## rjrm

Eikös Fränk ole kilpailukiellossa, vuosiko sitä tuli.

----------


## kontio

[OT] Mutta se talonmies juoksi itsekin kympin vähän yli 30 minuuttiin  :Hymy:  harrastelija kun oli. [/OT]

----------


## asb

> Puerto: Fuentes Willing To Give Up Client List | Cyclingnews.com



Jos Fuentes haluaisi julkistaa listan, se olisi jo nähty. Tässä kalastetaan kevyempiä kahleita vaan. Syyttäjää lista ja kansallissankareiden lokaaminen ei kiinnosta jutussa, joka käsittelee potilasturvallisuuden vaarantamista (vai mikä se olikaan). Tuomio tulee ilmankin.

Väitän, että Lance puhuu totta ennen, kuin Ufe julkistaa yhtään mitään.  :Kieli pitkällä: essimisti:

----------


## vetooo

Niin, ja Frank Schleck on - tai siis on spekuloitu, en voi todistaa sitä - _#25 Amigo de Birillo_.

----------


## buhvalo

Hyvät määrät on ollut boterolla tallessa. Ahkera säästäjä, tempopossutili täyteen.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Republica-lehti kertoo poliisin iskeneen doping-rinkiin. Mafia-yhteyksiä je geeni-dopingia. Vacansoleil-ajaja epäiltynä. Detaljit vielä (minulle) epäselvät kun en taida italiankieltä, mutta lisää tietoja lienee tulossa.

----------


## kaierkki

> [OT] Mutta se talonmies juoksi itsekin kympin vähän yli 30 minuuttiin  harrastelija kun oli. [/OT]



= super-talonmies + omat berocat = hyvä tulos!

----------


## vetooo

> Republica-lehti kertoo poliisin iskeneen doping-rinkiin. Mafia-yhteyksiä je geeni-dopingia. Vacansoleil-ajaja epäiltynä. Detaljit vielä (minulle) epäselvät kun en taida italiankieltä, mutta lisää tietoja lienee tulossa.



Jose Rujano. Mies kiistää, mutta talli tutkii sisäisesti.

----------


## kaierkki

Kukas muuten on myöntänyt heti vilpin kun epäilys on käynyt? Ensin tulee a+ näyte, sitten b+ näytä, kiistetään, ollaan syöty hormooni sitä ja tätä ruokaa... Ja parin vuoden spedeilyn jälkeen - no joo, taisin mä vähän jotain sittenkin.

----------


## Lasol

> Kukas muuten on myöntänyt heti vilpin kun epäilys on käynyt? Ensin tulee a+ näyte, sitten b+ näytä, kiistetään, ollaan syöty hormooni sitä ja tätä ruokaa... Ja parin vuoden spedeilyn jälkeen - no joo, taisin mä vähän jotain sittenkin.



aijaa. ei varmaan oo ennen kukaan kyseistä asiaa esimerkiksi tässä säikeessä todennut. eisiinä, kertaus on opintojen äiti. paitsi että kun toistaa itsestäänselvyyksiä on se turhaa. jatka toki.

----------


## Matti S.

Doping oli schumille kuin pastaa

----------


## vetooo

Toimittaja pyysi Dr. Eufemiano Fuentesia nimeämään pyöräilijöitä, jotka eivät ollleet hänen asiakkaitaan. Hän vastasi Alberto Contador ja Vicente Ballester (espanjalainen maantiepyöräilijä, joka oli ammattilaisena 2005-2007).  | Sporten.tv2.dk

----------


## Eepu

Käpöstelin kirjakaupassa Lance A:n Tyler Hamiltonin ja toimittajan kirjoittamaa kirjaa, oliko se nyt "Voittoja ja valheita" tai toisinpäin, kuitenkin sinne suuntaan. En vielä ostanut sitä, selasin kirjaston tietokantaa, ei ole vielä siellä. Sen verran kuitenkin sitä tavailin, sen minkä nyt kirjakaupassa kehtaa tehdä, että tuli sellainen täydellinen pettymyksen tunne. Koko US-postal talli on kirjan mukaan perustettu ja pyhitetty Lancen unelman täyttämiseksi Tourin voittoihin, luonnollisesti keinoja kaihtamatta. Jos sinivalkoisen valheen ohjaaja haluaa olla Suomen vihatuin jätkä, niin sitä on vähintään myös Hamilton. Mutta hyvä että valheet paljastetaan ja koko douppaus-imperiumi ajetaan alas, tai ainakin yritetään sitä.

Kirjassa Lancesta tehdään pääpahis ja kerronta muistuttaa eeppisyydessään Raamatusta tuttua Luciferin taivaasta karkoittamista. Molemmat, niin Armstrong kuin Hamiltonkin ovat ensin piinkovia voittajia, sitten synnintunto alkaa vaivata Hamiltonia (jos yksikin teistä houkuttelee veljensä, olisi parempi hänelle, että myllynkivi pujotetaan hänen kaulaansa ja upotetaan meren syvyyksiin) ja lopulta koko koneisto haluaa pestä naamansa Lance huuruista. Suurin pettymys tämän kirjoittajalle on henkilökohtainen, suuri sankari veti minua nenästä!

Nyt kun katsoo Eurosportilta, joku karkaa ja kuin tyhjää vain kieputtaa kohti huippua muiden läkähtyessä. "Hemoheskös se sillä suonissa pulputtaa" jne.

----------


## Eepu

Katsoinkin netistä tuota "Voittoja ja valheita" kirjaa. Bookplussasta saakin kympin halvemmalla kuin kivijalasta. Pistin tilaukseen. Edellistä tuli kaksi kertaa kun täällä maakunnissa netti takkuaa vaikka arkadianmäelllä luvattiin joka paikkaan nopealaajakaista takavuosina. Ylimääräisen voi poistaa varmaan joku adminstraattori.

----------


## asb

> Toimittaja pyysi Dr. Eufemiano Fuentesia nimeämään pyöräilijöitä, jotka eivät ollleet hänen asiakkaitaan. Hän vastasi Alberto Contador ja Vicente Ballester (espanjalainen maantiepyöräilijä, joka oli ammattilaisena 2005-2007).  | Sporten.tv2.dk



"No positive tests." "Not Fuentes' client." Samaa arvotonta paskaa. Toimittajalle sopisi ehkä paremmin ura jossain muussa ammatissa.

----------


## PeeHoo

Luin kirjan iPadilta, hieno teos, vaikka surullinen tarina. Kirjasta saa iPadille ja varmaan muillekin lukulaitteille noin 30 sivun näytteen ainakin englanniksi. Suosittelen.

----------


## kuovipolku

Ei  paukku mutta pössähdys: Euskaltel-Euskadin ulkomaalaisvahvistus Alexander Serebryakov kärysi maaliskuussa tehdyssä UCI:n testissä. Talli on hyllyttänyt ajajan, joka on myöntänyt "henkilökohtaisen ongelman".

----------


## ussaf

ei liity suoraan mihinkään eikä ole edes ihan tuore... mutta jos joku jaksaa kaivaa 15.3. ilmestyneen suomen kuivalehden, niin otavan tietokirjapuolen jarkko vesikansa perää siinä juuri tylerin kirjaan pohjaavassa laajemmassa jutussa d-asioiden pöyhimistä suomessa. peukutan

----------


## fratello

Pisti naurattamaan Tylerin kirjassa kun vanhempi proffa oli kertonut että kyllä ennenkin aineita käytettiin. Steroideja ja amfetamiinia. Käyttäjät pystyi vielä puhtain keinoin voittamaan. Steroideja napsineet lihaskaapit eivät jaksaneet pitkiä etappeja mutta olivat lyhyissä etapeissa pitelemättömän vahvoja ja amfetamiinia käyttäneet piripäät eivät pystyneet kontrolloimaan omia iskujaan vaan sinkoilivat suunnitelmattomasti irtiottoihin polttaen itsensä loppuun ennen maalia.... Kaikessa kauheudessaan antaa kirja kyllä hirveän kuvan koko -90 luvun toiminnasta. By the way, Hamilton kertoili että tietojensa mukaan Iban Mayo ajelee nykyään ammatikseen rekkaa.

----------


## akujoe

> Ei  paukku mutta pössähdys: Euskaltel-Euskadin ulkomaalaisvahvistus Alexander Serebryakov kärysi maaliskuussa tehdyssä UCI:n testissä. Talli on hyllyttänyt ajajan, joka on myöntänyt "henkilökohtaisen ongelman".



Txurruka ulos ja "lupaava venäläinen" tilalle  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## vetooo

Valeri Kaikov (RUS / RusVelo) on tuorein d-sankari.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Txurruka ulos ja "lupaava venäläinen" tilalle



Niin tai suurella sydämellä mutta tuloksetta ja ailahtelevasti ajava mäkimies ja "ikuinen lupaus" ulos ja tilalle 400 UCI-pistettä lisää pahimpaan hätään sekä mahdollisesti näkyvyyttä Pohjois-Euroopassa ja muillakin kuin vuoristoetapeilla. No, sama se: tuloksena ei ollut kuin tallin kannattajien vihat ja ei-toivottua julkisuutta.

Aine josta Serebyakov kärysi oli EPO.

----------


## leecher

Eipä taida pro-peloton olla vieläkään kovin puhdas. Kaikki muut dropittaa paitsi Spartacus  :Hymy:

----------


## vetooo

> Valeri Kaikov (RUS / RusVelo) on tuorein d-sankari.



Kaikovin käry johtui GW501516:sta (piti oikien copy-pasteta kyseinen aine).

First cycling positive for GW501516, Rusvelo's Valery Kaykov provisionally suspended

----------


## kolistelija

> Eipä taida pro-peloton olla vieläkään kovin puhdas. Kaikki muut dropittaa paitsi Spartacus



Spartacus onkin aina ihmetellyt miten noi muut vetää "pan y aqua", miten w*itun tyhmiä ne onkaan kun vetää pelkkää paahtoleipää ja vettä? Puurolla pääsee ja kunnon ruoka vie pitkälle!

----------


## J T K

http://inrng.com/2013/04/valery-kaykov-gw501516/

"Kaykov has been caught by the WADA Accredited Cologne laboratory, a  place with equipment so finely calibrated it caught Alberto Contador in  2010. This matters because the German lab has been testing for Aicar.  This substance first appeared in cycling circles when police found  traces in waste dumped  during the 2009 Tour de France. It has now perfected an Aicar test in  that it can detect levels in anti-doping controls. But the substance  occurs in the body and there is debate over what constitutes a natural  amount and where to draw the threshold but the science is established and anyone using it risks becoming a test case like Kaykov."

----------


## vetooo

> Spartacus onkin aina ihmetellyt miten noi muut vetää "pan y aqua", miten w*itun tyhmiä ne onkaan kun vetää pelkkää paahtoleipää ja vettä? Puurolla pääsee ja kunnon ruoka vie pitkälle!

----------


## asb

> http://inrng.com/2013/04/valery-kaykov-gw501516/
> 
> "Kaykov has been caught by the WADA Accredited Cologne laboratory, a  place with equipment so finely calibrated it caught Alberto Contador in  2010. This matters because the German lab has been testing for Aicar.  This substance first appeared in cycling circles when police found  traces in waste dumped  during the 2009 Tour de France. It has now perfected an Aicar test in  that it can detect levels in anti-doping controls. But the substance  occurs in the body and there is debate over what constitutes a natural  amount and where to draw the threshold but the science is established and anyone using it risks becoming a test case like Kaykov."



Mummiälestä mielenkiintoisempi lainaus oli se kohta, jossa kerrottiin GW501516:n käytön aiheuttamasta erittäin suuresta syöpäriskistä. Tai siis, sen kuvaileminen riskiksi lienee vähättelyä.

----------


## erkkk

> Mummiälestä mielenkiintoisempi lainaus oli se kohta, jossa kerrottiin GW501516:n käytön aiheuttamasta erittäin suuresta syöpäriskistä. Tai siis, sen kuvaileminen riskiksi lienee vähättelyä.



Ei olisi eka kerta kun ammattilaisturheilija hankkii itselleen syövän aineita käyttämällä. Tapauksia on pyöräilyn ulkopuolellakin.

----------


## erkkk

Costa Ricassa tuotetaan muutakin kuin kahvia. Kuten esimerkiksi syöpävaaralliseksi luokiteltuja pyöräilijöitä: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/four...a-a-costa-rica

----------


## vetooo

Eipä tämä hirveästi yllätä. Minulle on tavallaan yhdentekevää, mitä tuolta vielä paljastuu.

Report: Further Suspect Samples For Armstrong In 1999 Tour | Cyclingnews.com

UCI todisti sen jälleen.

----------


## Eepu

Toissapäivänä tuli "Voittoja ja valheita" kirja postissa. Ihan ensimmäisten sivujen jälkeen alkaa jo "vihkiyttäminen" tohtori Ferrarin doping tietouteen. EPO ensikokeilut ja veren paksuuntuminen kiisseliksi (punasolujen äkillinen lisääntyminen) tappoi pyöräilijöitä, sydän ei jaksanut pumpata sitä. Vapaa ote kirjasta: "jotkin urheilijat laittoivat kellon herättämään keskellä yötä, pulssia nostavia voimisteluliikkeitä piti tehdä, ettei lepopulssiin asettunut elimistö "sammuisi" kesken unien.

Halosen "Sinivalkoinen valhe" dokumentissa sivutaan ohuesti samaa ajanjaksoa, myös ohjelmassa vieraillaan Italiassa ja Italialaisen huippulaboratorion  henkilökunta yritetään saada haastateltavaksi, luonnollisesti heikoin tuloksin. Kaksi Olympia urheilijaa avaavat suunsa, tietenkään he eivät tiedä mitään ja myös valmentajana Italiassakin toiminut Jarmo Punkkinen on yhtä vaitonainen ja tietämätön. Kirjassa doping suljetaan vahvan sanan, Sisilialaisen vaikenemista kuvaavan Omertan taakse. 

Kun näitä dokumentaatioita katsoo, lukee ja analysoi alkaa pikkuhiljaa syntyä kokonaiskuva siitä, ettei huipulla ole kovinkaan montaa urheilijaa tai lajia joissa ei jotain kepulikonsteja ole käytettetty. Erillaiset doping tieto harhautusoperaatiot ennen isoja kisoja sekä urheilujohtajien tietoisuus toistensa tiedoista, sekä puolustuspuheet tyyliin "eihän meillä ollut mitään verrattuna DDR:n urheilijoihin" jne. ovat suoria tunnustuksia siitä, että pitkäaikainen douppaus ja suoranainen douping profilointi sekä tutkimus on olemassa olevaa varjo maailmaa näkyvän rajan takana. 

Henkilökohtaisesti olen sitä mieltä, että elinikäinen kilpailukielto kertalaakista voisi olla riittävä pelote, jos jotain pelotettavaa on. Tapio Wideman sanoo Halosen dokumentissa, sen lopussa jokseenkin näin: "varakkaat ammattiurheilijat otaavat pieniä annoksia EPO:a (tai jotain pimeän labran desing douppia (viestikirjoittajan oma päätelmä) ) joka ei näy testeissä. Näin voi olla, tai sitten ei.

----------


## buhvalo

> Kun näitä dokumentaatioita katsoo, lukee ja analysoi alkaa pikkuhiljaa syntyä kokonaiskuva siitä, ettei huipulla ole kovinkaan montaa urheilijaa tai lajia joissa ei jotain kepulikonsteja ole käytettetty.



Sitten kun keksit lajin missa ei ole mistaan kemikaalista hyotya, olet _saattanut_ loytaa puhtaan lajin.

Yritin muistella sairainta douppitapausta enka osannut paattaa onko se koiranverella tankkaaminen vai sinansa traaginen venalaisen kilpasaunojan palovammoihin kuoleminen kipulaakkeiden avustuksella.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Amfetamiineja väsymykseen ja sydänkohtaus vuorenrinteellä? Normaalia.

Itäblokin naisille sen verran hormoneja, että sukupuoli vaihtui? Harmi sinänsä, mutta systeemin syy.

Omaa verta kotikonstein jääkaappiin, päiväys umpeen, pilaantunutta suoneen ja sairaalaan? Yksittäinen typerys.

Koko tallille rasvanpolttoainetta, joka vedetty markkinoilta koska aiheuttaa takuuvarmasti syövän? No mutta rasva palaa nyt, syöpä tulee vasta huomenna.

Vaikea tosiaan määritellä, mikä on typerintä tai sairainta, kun ihminen on niin kekseliäs.

----------


## idänihme

> Koko tallille rasvanpolttoainetta, joka vedetty markkinoilta koska aiheuttaa takuuvarmasti syövän? No mutta rasva palaa nyt, syöpä tulee vasta huomenna.
> 
> Vaikea tosiaan määritellä, mikä on typerintä tai sairainta, kun ihminen on niin kekseliäs.



Itseasiassa mitä luin tuosta (gwnumerosarja) rasvanpolttoaineesta josta keskiamerikkalaisia kärytettiin niin tuo syöpävaarallisuus ei välttämättä ole ihan niin raju kun on puhuttu. Jos oikein ymmärsin niin rotille tuli kyllä kasvaimia, mutta annostuskin oli pari kertaluokkaa isompi kuin samaa mömmöä vetävillä kehonrakentajilla. Ei toki kovin fiksua, mutta ei välttämättä edes vaarallisempaa kuin piri ja steroidit. Ihmisillähän ainetta ei virallisesti edes saa testata noiden eläimillä tehtyjen kokeiden tulosten takia, joten varmaa tietoa on luultavasti lähinnä douppaajilla ja heilläkin luultavasti vasta muutaman vuoden päästä.

Ihan vekkulia miten lääketeollisuus löytää markkinoita vähän huonomminkin onnistuneille tuotteilleen.

----------


## BONK

Jos noita typerimpiä dopingtapauksia alkaa pohtimaan niin eiköhän ne kuitenkin löydy amatöörien joukosta, eritoten niiden joiden päämäärät ovat puhtaasti narsistisia. Ammattilaisella on edes teoriassa mahdollista saavuttaa jotain mammonaa tms., mutta jos joku peräkylän punttihirmu kuolee douppauksen sivuvaikutuksiin tavoittaakseen 200 kg penkkipunnerruksessa niin eiköhän siinä typeryys maksimoidu.

Sairampia on vaikea pistää mihinkään järjestykseen, mutta Karehan tuossa noita jo hyvin listasi. Bodauspiireistä löytyy kyllä ihan uskomattomia tapauksia...

----------


## vakevves

> Toissapäivänä tuli "Voittoja ja valheita" kirja postissa. Ihan ensimmäisten sivujen jälkeen alkaa jo "vihkiyttäminen" tohtori Ferrarin doping tietouteen. EPO ensikokeilut ja veren paksuuntuminen kiisseliksi (punasolujen äkillinen lisääntyminen) tappoi pyöräilijöitä, sydän ei jaksanut pumpata sitä. Vapaa ote kirjasta: "jotkin urheilijat laittoivat kellon herättämään keskellä yötä, pulssia nostavia voimisteluliikkeitä piti tehdä, ettei lepopulssiin asettunut elimistö "sammuisi" kesken unien.
> 
> Halosen "Sinivalkoinen valhe" dokumentissa sivutaan ohuesti samaa ajanjaksoa, myös ohjelmassa vieraillaan Italiassa ja Italialaisen huippulaboratorion  henkilökunta yritetään saada haastateltavaksi, luonnollisesti heikoin tuloksin. Kaksi Olympia urheilijaa avaavat suunsa, tietenkään he eivät tiedä mitään ja myös valmentajana Italiassakin toiminut Jarmo Punkkinen on yhtä vaitonainen ja tietämätön. Kirjassa doping suljetaan vahvan sanan, Sisilialaisen vaikenemista kuvaavan Omertan taakse. 
> 
> Kun näitä dokumentaatioita katsoo, lukee ja analysoi alkaa pikkuhiljaa syntyä kokonaiskuva siitä, ettei huipulla ole kovinkaan montaa urheilijaa tai lajia joissa ei jotain kepulikonsteja ole käytettetty. Erillaiset doping tieto harhautusoperaatiot ennen isoja kisoja sekä urheilujohtajien tietoisuus toistensa tiedoista, sekä puolustuspuheet tyyliin "eihän meillä ollut mitään verrattuna DDR:n urheilijoihin" jne. ovat suoria tunnustuksia siitä, että pitkäaikainen douppaus ja suoranainen douping profilointi sekä tutkimus on olemassa olevaa varjo maailmaa näkyvän rajan takana. 
> 
> Henkilökohtaisesti olen sitä mieltä, että elinikäinen kilpailukielto kertalaakista voisi olla riittävä pelote, jos jotain pelotettavaa on. Tapio Wideman sanoo Halosen dokumentissa, sen lopussa jokseenkin näin: "varakkaat ammattiurheilijat otaavat pieniä annoksia EPO:a (tai jotain pimeän labran desing douppia (viestikirjoittajan oma päätelmä) ) joka ei näy testeissä. Näin voi olla, tai sitten ei.



Sehän tässä kuviossa on, että emme koskaan saa tietää ketkä olivat parhaat sääntöjen mukaan urheilleet. Vaikka urheilija itse tietäisi olevansa 100-varmasti puhtain keinoin pärjännyt, hän ei voi julkisesti saada ansaitsemaansa mainetta ja kunniaa. Puhtoisuuden julistamiselta kun on mennyt uskottavuus. Puhtain keinoin urheilleen  ainoa lohtu on hiljaa mielessään todeta, että olin paljon parempi kuin alkuperäiset tulosliuskat antavat ymmärtää. Tämän vuoksi olisi oikein, että mahdollisimman moni tunnustaisi dopingin riippumatta siitä kuinka kauan teosta on kulunut aikaa.

----------


## Lasol

> .........Ammattilaisella on edes teoriassa mahdollista saavuttaa jotain mammonaa tms...........



Eiköhän tossa kiteytetty yksi suuri ongelma urheilussa. Liikaa rahaa liikkuu nykyään. Totta munassa kannattaa vetää jotain ehkä syöpää aiheuttavaa jos sillä saa 100k enemmän palkkaa vuoteen. Siis ei omasta mutta monen muun mielestä. Ja jalkapallossakin vedetään vaikka mitä satsia että pystytään pelaamaan 2 matsia viikossa. Kuulemma Messiinkin on juniorina, kun muutti kataloniaan, tuupattu hormoonia kun sillä oli joku kasvuvaikeus vai peräti sairaus. Varmaan myös kortisonia käyttävät palautumiseen tai jotain designshittiä. Eipä niitä juuri testata. Tosin tämä länsimaalainen materialismi, rahanhimo ja ahneus on muutenkin täysin mielisairasta, mutta se on jo eri aihetta.

----------


## Oikku

> Kuulemma Messiinkin on juniorina, kun muutti kataloniaan, tuupattu hormoonia kun sillä oli joku kasvuvaikeus vai peräti sairaus.



Kuten sanot itsekin, Messin synnynnäistä kasvuhäiriötä hoidettiin. Dopingin kanssa asialla ei ole mitään tekemistä. Siksi ei mielestäni kuulu tähän ketjuun.

----------


## kontio

jep, ja tais olla että siirtoon jostain pikkuseurasta Barcaan kuului että maksavat pojan koulut, hoidot yms. Tuottava sijoitus sanoisin.
Tänkin kommentin voi poistaa siinä samalla.

----------


## Lasol

> Kuten sanot itsekin, Messin synnynnäistä kasvuhäiriötä hoidettiin. Dopingin kanssa asialla ei ole mitään tekemistä. Siksi ei mielestäni kuulu tähän ketjuun.



Niin onhan niitä poikkeuslupia käyttää vaikka kortisonia jos on arse kipee liiallisesta satulassa oleilusta. Tosin en usko että jollekin kasvuhormonille tälläistä on olemassa. Jos on niin sairas että tarvitsee urheilussa kiellettyä lääkitystä ei varmaan voi urheilla, pitää tehdä sitten muuta IMO. Toi Messin homma oli vaan esimerkki, yleisesti tarkotan sitä että jalkapallossa liikkuu rahaa ja ne satsittaa ja fifa suojelee. Se on ihan selvä asia. Eikä messikään ole puhdas, ei varmasti. En ole lääkäri enkä asiantuntija, mutta *voisi arvella* että monen vuoden kasvuhormoni / steroidikuuri mitä se poika on satsittanu on auttanut esimerkiksi lihasten ja nivelten parempaan rasituksensietoon tms. Onko se reilua? Sitäpaitsi on kyllä todellakin diiva jo verrattuna kristiinaan että ei sitä kannata puolustella. Onhan EPOstakin hyötyä vielä käytön loputtuakin.

----------


## buhvalo

> Kuten sanot itsekin, Messin synnynnäistä kasvuhäiriötä hoidettiin. Dopingin kanssa asialla ei ole mitään tekemistä. Siksi ei mielestäni kuulu tähän ketjuun.



Synnynnaisesti lahjattomasta tai keskilahjakkaasta saa siis rakentaa laakkeilla koneen. 

Nuo varmaan tehokkaita kuureja. Yks duuni kaveri kasvoi varmaan 5cm pituutta yhden kesan aikana, eika takana voi olla yli 25v kaverilla mikaan muu, vaahtosamuttajasta pygmiksi.

----------


## kontio

Sitten ku vielä keksitte semmoisen tropin, millä luodaan ehkä maailman paras pelisilmä. 250 miljoonaa huonompaa pelaa jollain tasolla, ja sitten kaikki me jotka ei pelata. Mielestäni Messin osaamista on turha perustella dopingilla.

----------


## buhvalo

> Sitten ku vielä keksitte semmoisen tropin, millä luodaan ehkä maailman paras pelisilmä. 250 miljoonaa huonompaa pelaa jollain tasolla, ja sitten kaikki me jotka ei pelata. Mielestäni Messin osaamista on turha perustella dopingilla.




Ja jos se ois ihan pygmi, niin se pelisilma olisi tarpeeton. Kaikki kunnia pelisilmalle ja -alylle, mutta se on vaan osa tuolla tasolla tarvittavaa kokonaisuutta. Mutta totta, pelkalla laakityksella ei noihin tekoihin ylleta. Mika taas koskee kaikkien lajien kaikkia dropittaneita.

----------


## Lasol

> Sitten ku vielä keksitte semmoisen tropin, millä luodaan ehkä maailman paras pelisilmä. 250 miljoonaa huonompaa pelaa jollain tasolla, ja sitten kaikki me jotka ei pelata. Mielestäni Messin osaamista on turha perustella dopingilla.



Nuo mainitsemasi seikat eivät mielestäni liittyneet keskusteluun millään tavalla. Lisäksi näkemyksesi vaikuttaa kovin subjektiiviselta. Tottakai sillä on hyvä teku ja ihan ok pelisilmäkin (esim Litmasella parempi tosin). Jos ei olis steroidikuuria vedetty niin ei silti pelais tolla tasolla vaikka olis vielä parempi muilla osa-alueilla. Ota huomioon esimerkiksi se, että jos lääkkeitä vetää samaan tahtiin kun muut lapset nallekarkkeja, palautuu paremmin ja pystyy reenata enemmän. Ihan sama miten lahjakas on, silti joutuu reenaamaan todella paljon ja rankasti jotta jalkapallossa pääsee huipulle. Huomioi myös se, että jos katsot 3 fc katalonian matsia telkkarista vuodessa ei tee sinusta jalkapallo-asiantuntijaa.

----------


## YT

Eikös se yksi suomalainen jääkiekkoilija kasvanut 5cm lisää pituutta ensimmäisenä NHL vuotenaan?

----------


## kontio

Subjektiivinen ja subjektiivinen... Satun arvostamaan hyviä urheilijoita. Ei Messi liity muutenkaan koko ketjuun kuten jo ylempänä totestin.

Jännä ettei se Litti vaan haistanut niitä 80 maalipaikkaa vuodessa vaikka ympärillä ihan jees ukot olikin. Eikä siinä, mietittiin joskus että kuka on Suomen kovin urheilija kautta aikojen ja päädyttiin Litmaseen.

ps se, että treenaa höntsyä, seinäsyöttöä ja vapaapotkua 8 tuntia  päivässä 7 vuotiaasta alkaen ei tarvi mitään anaboli tai testokuuria, se on tuolla  muualla maailmassa ihan arkipäivää.

Se on sitten vaikka jonkun lääkiksen väitöskirjan tehtävä tutkia että kuinka hyvä Messi olis normaaleilla kasvutekijöillä ilman satseja.

ps lievästi raflaavaa haukku täysin tuntemattoman henkilön tietoutta jostain asiasta julkisesti. Asiat asioina ja Suomi24.fi erikseen, eiks je?

----------


## Kal Pedal

Liege-Bastogne-Liege huipentumassa ja täällä väännetään jalkapalloilijan (mahdollisesta) douppauksesta...

----------


## kontio

(ot) junassa...kohta pääsee nauhalta katsomaan. Pitää vältellä urheilumedioita (hevoskuuri jne) siihen asti.(/ot)

----------


## idänihme

> Jännä ettei se Litti vaan haistanut niitä 80 maalipaikkaa vuodessa vaikka ympärillä ihan jees ukot olikin. Eikä siinä, mietittiin joskus että kuka on Suomen kovin urheilija kautta aikojen ja päädyttiin Litmaseen.



Tosin noiden 80 maalipaikan "haistamiseen" vaikuttaa pelisilmän lisäksi enemmän lähtönopeus ja loukkaantumisalttius, jotka Messillä on huomattavasti Littiä paremmalla tasolla. Näitä molempia voidaan jossain määrin parantaa satsittamalla. Ja en siis missään nimessä väitä että Messi satsittaa ja Litti ei, mutta ihme olisi jos moni futiksenkin huipulla ei satsittaisi. Testejä ei kuitenkaan ole välttämättä edes joka vuosi.

Nuo lapsena kasvuhäiriöiden takia annetut kuurit on jossain määrin eri juttu. Vertaisin ennemminkin siihen että joku kilpailee pikajuoksussa jalkaproteesin kera. Noihin on vaikea laittaa mitään järkevää rajaa. Varsin fiksua ettei pyörätuolilla sentään pääse maratonille kisaamaan, mutta toisaalta pitäisikö urheilu kieltää jos on vähän käyttänyt kortisonia ampiasenpiston hoitoon lapsena.

----------


## vetooo

Etsikää jalkapallon oma dopingketju. Ei näitä jaksa lukea pyöräilyosiosta.

----------


## kontio

edelleen samaa mieltä,mode voi poistaa kaikki Messi-jutut tästä ketjusta.

----------


## sianluca

http://edition.cnn.com/2013/04/23/sp...t=hp_inthenews

----------


## juhoo

> http://edition.cnn.com/2013/04/23/sp...t=hp_inthenews



Ensin potkupalloa, sitten ratsastusta. Kamoon...

Jalkapallosta saattaa ehkä rakentaa jotain analogioita ammattilaispyöräilyyn, mutta hevosten douppaaminen meni vähän ohi.

----------


## ristopee

> http://edition.cnn.com/2013/04/23/sp...t=hp_inthenews



Tämäkin on olemassa: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...n-liittyv%E4t)

----------


## sianluca

''Any horse that has been treated with anabolic steroids must be free of them by race day" -ajattelin että tuo voisi olla sopiva sääntö jatkossa pyöräilijöillekin, jos dopingsäätöjä rukataan....

----------


## vetooo

USADA:n Tygartilta ihan odotettuja lausuntoja, ettei UCI olekaan ollut ihan tietämätön.

USADA chief: Lance Armstrong has evidence against UCI

----------


## vetooo

USADA:n Tygartilta ihan odotettuja lausuntoja, ettei UCI olekaan ollut täysin tietämätön.

USADA chief: Lance Armstrong has evidence against UCI

----------


## vetooo

Operaatio Puerto -dopingvyyhdessä on jaettu tuomiot.

Dr. Eufemiano Fuentes: 1 vuosi ehdollista vankeutta ja 4 vuoden toimintakielto urheilulääkärinä.
Jose Ignacio Labarta: 4 kuukautta ehdollista vankeutta.
Vicente Belda: vapautettu.
Yolanda Fuentes: vapautettu.
Manolo Saiz: vapautettu.

Espanjalainen tuomioistuin määräsi, että WADA:n vaatimia Operaatio  Puerto -dopingvyyhden veripusseja ei anneta sille testattavaksi.

----------


## Hääppönen

> Operaatio Puerto -dopingvyyhdessä on jaettu tuomiot.
> 
> Dr. Eufemiano Fuentes: 1 vuosi ehdollista vankeutta ja 4 vuoden toimintakielto urheilulääkärinä.
> Jose Ignacio Labarta: 4 kuukautta ehdollista vankeutta.
> Vicente Belda: vapautettu.
> Yolanda Fuentes: vapautettu.
> Manolo Saiz: vapautettu.
> 
> Espanjalainen tuomioistuin määräsi, että WADA:n vaatimia Operaatio  Puerto -dopingvyyhden veripusseja ei anneta sille testattavaksi.



Tähän ei voi todeta muuta, kuin vapun kunniaksi offaria teekkareiden vappujulkaisusta: Kreikkalainen ja espanjalainen ja italialainen lähtivät etsimään töitä.........

----------


## Eepu

Voittoja ja valheita kirja luettu. Ei muuta voi sanoa kun että ohhoh! Olenkin jo aikaisemmin sanonut täällä, että diggasin Lancea ja jopa puolustin tätä kun syövän jälkeen teki paluuta ja oli kaikenlaista muutakin Livestrongia jne. Mutta niinhän siinä kävi kuin naiselle joka menee narsistin kanssa naimisiin. Moni kakku päältä kaunis...

Näin tyhjentävää analyysiä en ole aikaisemmin lukenut, vaikka paljon on sivuja selailtu. Aivan kuin olisi ollut terapeutti ja kuunnellut Tylerin kertomusta (tyylistä pisteet Daniel Coylelle) ja elänyt mukana. Pienellä räntillä olevat dokumenttilaatikot olivat suurennuslasin kanssa läpikäytäviä, kunnes kirjan kestäessä sain uudet lasit (tilattu jo ennen kirjaa, ja tietoa pienistä laatikoista) joiden lukuosat on +5. Dokumenttilaatikot tukivat hyvin Tylerin kertomusta. Kaikkina näinä valheen vuosina on tullut katsottua pyöräilyn suuret tourit ja klassikot, mitä Eurosport on lähettänyt. Kaikkein huvittavinta oli "Lancen paluu" vuosi. Paljonkohan rahaa upposi siihen, että Lancea seurattiin kuin hai laivaa tai kysytään paremminkin paljonko piti maksaa, että sai seurata?

Suosittelen kirjaa kaikille joiden hermot kestää lukea kun tehdään ruumiinavaus siihen, miten sinulle on valehdeltu vuosikaudet. Tämän takia ei kannata hajoittaa taulutelvisiota tai hakata akkaa, ei edes kännätä kunnolla. Tyler Hamiltonille iso hali reilusta avauksesta, tunnustuksesta sekä siitä että pani oman elämänsä pantiksi totuuden esille kaivamiseen. Doping Omertaa ei varmasti vielä ole selätetty, mutta tämä on paras palikka tähän mennessä kansainvälisen paskakasan purkamiseen ja pelloille levittelyyn mitä on suomenkielelle käännetty (korjatkaa jos olen väärässä).

----------


## erkkk

Huhumyllyyn vettä http://cyclingtips.com.au/2013/05/the-secret-pro-2/
"While I’m on the topic of Grand Tours, there’s talk going around the peloton that a former Grand Tour winner who’s about to be taken down for a biological passport irregularities. I can’t say who it is but when the news breaks you’ll know who I’m talking about. If it’s true, it’s a good thing that’s he’s been found out; it shows that the biological passport is doing its job."
Jos huhu pitää paikkansa niin nimilista on aika rajattu
(Basso,Cobo,Contador, Cunego,Di Luca,Evans, Garzelli,Hesjedal,Menchov, Nibali, Scarponi, A.Schleck, Valverde,Wiggins) ja listalta voinee blokata kuskit jotka kisaavat vailla huolen häivää.

----------


## kolistelija

Ettei olisi tämän hetken kulta kaloista se lihavin? En kyllä olisi yllättynyt mistään. Siis jos tuo huhu pitää paikkansa.

----------


## Tumppi

Veikkaus että ihan pieni kiiski kyseessä eli Cobo? Tää Sky on uusi US postal. Ei ne jää kiinni, kun vasta muutaman vuoden päästä, kun näytteet tutkitaan uudelleen ja sitten päivitellään, että se oli silloin kun kaikki muutkin veti satsia.  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Sais olla espanjalainen, siltä tulee parhaat dopingfarssit. 
http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Farssi

----------


## Roope Lahtinen

Tässä valossa se että Basso ihan viime hetkillä vetäytyi Girosta saa ihan uuden vivahteen...

----------


## vetooo

> Basson 2006 esityksillä kyllä, mutta 2009-2013 esityksillä ei.

----------


## Jousi

Toisaalta ei sovi unohtaa A. Schleckiä, on nimittäin päässyt maaliinkin asti...  :Vink:

----------


## kp63

Toistan aiemmin sanoneeni: lopettakaa hurskastelu jo vihdoin. Kyseessä on ammattilaisurheilu. En ymmärrä miten joku voi kuvitella, että ei satsilteltas. Lopettakaa pro tason seuraaminen ja seuratkaa vaikka suomen M50 sarjaa  :Hymy: , siellä ei satsitella muutakuin se mitä lekuri on määräny, tosin aika paljon. oon kyl kuullu huhuja että porin puoles otetas joskus miestä väkevämpää. ei se poista 10 vuotta sitten katotun kisan nautintoja, jos kuullaan myöhemmin, että tehtiin sitä sun tätä. jos saisin päättää niin päättäisin täan topicin tähän ja tunkisin thereadin suoneen.

----------


## YT

> jos saisin päättää niin päättäisin täan topicin tähän ja tunkisin thereadin suoneen.



Ei sinun ole pakko näitä lukea.

----------


## fiber

> ei se poista 10 vuotta sitten katotun kisan nautintoja, jos kuullaan myöhemmin, että tehtiin sitä sun tätä.



Ei ehkä sulta, mutta minulta kyllä. Olipa sitten paikkana Italia tai Suomi, minua nämä kusettajat jurppivat. Voisiko verrata veronkiertäjiin? Ehkä.

----------


## kp63

*esko:* kun kaikki käytti, niin ketä oikein kusetettiin?, (no eikös virtsanäyteet nimenomaan kusetettu ?). Ilmeisesti et enää seuraa kisoja, kun nyt tiedät, että ammattilaispyöräilyssä satsitetaan. *YT* en yleensä luekkaan, mutta nyt tuli pitkän lenkin jälkeen satsiteltua   :Hymy:  ja luettua näitä. ihan niinkuin jossain vanhassa historiassa, puhdistettiin oma syntinen mieli hurskastelemalla ja kivittämällä muita. olikohn se noin??? ei varmaan. *molemmille* lopettakaa tour tason kisojen kattominen.....ne douppaa ja ihan varmasti.

----------


## vetooo

Olen joskus kuullut erään sanonnan. Jos ei kiinnosta, älä lue.

----------


## Mattia

kp63:lla on mielestäni ajatuksia(kin).

Eri mieltä hänen kanssan  olen treadin lopettamisesta. Kyllähän nämäkin asiat on käytävä reilusti  läpi. Nyt tapahtuvat ja myös menneisyyden käytännöt. Ilman yleistä  ymmärrystä ei dopingista koskaan päästä eroon. Tilanne on sama kuin  sotien tai ilmastonmuutoksen kanssa. Mittasuhde vaan tuntuu joiltakin  olevan pahasti hukassa  :Hymy: 

Samaa mieltä olen tuosta hurskastelun  lopettamisesta. Valitettavasti raha ja kunnianhimo puhuu. Ei vissiin  yllätä ketään. Jokainen varmasti myös muistaa sen vanhan tutkimuksen,  jonka mukaan varma kuolema muutaman vuoden kuluttua olisi vaihdettavissa  Isoon Voittoon nyt.

Myöskin komppaan noiden vanhojen mestareiden  suoritusten seuraamisen aikana kokemieni nautintojen "ikuisuutta". En  ole nyt, enkä ollut sillonkaan, niin naiivi, että olisin viitsinyt  kuvitella urheilun puhtaudesta yhtikäs mitään. Ei ollut/ole minun  tehtäväni, eikä vaikutuskentässäni. Kysynkin usein esim. LA:n  lynkkaajilta mitä he ajattelevat Spertacusin tai Wiggon suorituksista.  HevonPaskanJeesustelijat vastaavat nyt ihan samalla tavalla kuin  vastasivat 10 v. sitten LA:n kohdalla: "..upean lahjakas ja älykäs  urheilija, treenannut kovaa ja tiimi on sitoutunut..."

Odotan  tulevaa ja samojen tyyppien kääntävän takkinsa Wiggo etc. osalta samoin  kuin edeltäjiensä kohdalla, mikäli se on "muodikasta". Väittävät  silloin, etteivät nauttineet 2000-luvun MM-kisojen tt:stä, koska 2020  saivat tietää UCI:n kusseen samaan purkkiin Fabianin kanssa. Hah !

Minusta  valitettavan moni foorumilainen vaikuttaa ilmoittautuneen tuohon,  kauniisti sanoen, "ymmärtämättömien" joukkoon, joille on tärkeää mennä  ajan hengen mukaan porukan mukana kieltäen todellisisuus ja valehdellen  omat, aiemmin kokemansa, tunteet.

ps. en epäile erityisesti kenenkään käyttävän tai olevan käyttämättä. Käytin todellisia urheilijoita vain ajatuksieni periaatteiden yksinkertaistamiseen.

----------


## OJ

Kaikki käyttää-argumentti on mielenkiintoinen. Ketkä kaikki käyttävät? Prohvat? Huippu amatöörit? Keskikastin wannabet? Sunnuntaipyöräilijät? Niin kauan kuin joku käyttää, niin puhtailla ajajilla tulee olemaan kynnys edessään, eli satsittaako vai ei. Ei douppaaminen mun penkkiurheilunautintoa vie, mutta mun mielestä tämä on väärin.

----------


## kp63

Mattia:lta mun teesit paljon älykkäämmin ja fiksummin ilmaistuna (mä oon jo vetäny liikaa noin hienoon ilmaisuun). No joo satsithredi on ihan ok, kunhan jeesustelu ja oman olen puhdas, viisas ja kaunis kirjoittelun laittaa pienellä fontilla loppuun. faktaosiona sitten ihan mielenkiintoinen jatkossakin. kaikki käyttää ajatukseen vaan se lisäys, että en nyt ihan 100% menis näin itekkään väittää, mutta väitän 110 %, että pro talleilla on 100% varmasti tiedossa tai saatavilla tieto siitä, miten tänä päivänä suoritustasoa voi manipuloida ilman riskiä kiinni jäämisestä. eikä mun ajatuksilla oo mitään tekemistä sen kanssa hyväksynkö asian vai en.

----------


## fiber

Kari: Lähden siitä, että sääntöjä seurataan ja että on olemassa sääntöjen rikkojia. Tämä koskee yhtä lailla Giroa, SM-kisoja, Naisten etappiajoja, Bianchi-cupia. Kusettaja on sellainen kuski, joka esittää noudattavansa sääntöjä, mutta huijaa. Kun sitten kusetus käy ilmi, minua jurppii. Ja kyllä fiilis menee olipa kyseessä doping tai jokin muu sääntörikkomus oman edun tavoittelemiseksi, vaikka sitten millä elämän alueella. Olen pohjoismaisen hyvinvointivaltion kasvatti  :Hymy: 

Tällä hetkellä näyttää tosiaan siltä, että huippupyöräily ja paikallispyöräily olisivat eri asioita, että huiput douppaavat ja kotomaassa ei. Onko ero todellisessa käyttäytymisessä vai testauksen määrässä? Toivottavasti OJ:n kysymykseen tulee täällä kiinnostavia vastauksia.

----------


## kolistelija

Minä näen kyllä satsituksen pahana asiana. Pro tason jutuista jeesustelu on kyllä turhaa, tuskin siellä kovin moni kärkimies puhtaana ajaa. Yksittäisen kiinnijääneen ristiinnauliminen on typerää.

Paikallistasolla on eri asia. Harvalla on siihen edes varaa, siis kunnon satsitukseen. Satsittajan kanssa ei silloin olla ihan samalla viivalla.

----------


## erkkk

Pahimmat dopingtilitykset mä olen kyllä kuullut ikurikuskin suusta. Ei ollut testejä ja oli tilaisuus. Viime kesänä jäi just yksi kestävyyslajien ikämiesurheilija testosta kiinni, kilpaili tosin SM-tasolla nuorempiensa kanssa.

----------


## kp63

Kyllä suomalaisten taso kotimaassa kaikissa luokissa on sellainen, että jos joku käyttää niin pistää ohi suonen. Samaa kertoo se, ettei oo ketään dominoivaa kuskia. Kontrolliahan ei käytännössä ole. ja kyllähän pro tason douppaus on kuitenkiin miljoona kertaa mitättömämpi asia kuin esim se, että ostamme uuden fiinin ajopaidan, joka on todennäköisesti lapsen tekemä ja ihan karmeissa oloissa.

----------


## kolistelija

> Kyllä suomalaisten taso kotimaassa kaikissa luokissa on sellainen, että jos joku käyttää niin pistää ohi suonen. Samaa kertoo se, ettei oo ketään dominoivaa kuskia. Kontrolliahan ei käytännössä ole. ja kyllähän pro tason douppaus on kuitenkiin miljoona kertaa mitättömämpi asia kuin esim se, että ostamme uuden fiinin ajopaidan, joka on todennäköisesti lapsen tekemä ja ihan karmeissa oloissa.



Tätä mietin edellistä viestiä kirjoittaessani. Kyllä jopa minä aika hurjan kovaa pääsisin jos tuo jossain mainittu Ank -> vomax pitää paikkansa. Siis jos douppihyötynä kynnys nousisi tuon verran.

Kysymys kuuluukin: miksi ihmeessä joku hassaisi rahaa siihen että voittaisi kotimaan kisoissa?

----------


## erkkk

> ja kyllähän pro tason douppaus on kuitenkiin miljoona kertaa mitättömämpi asia kuin esim se, että ostamme uuden fiinin ajopaidan, joka on todennäköisesti lapsen tekemä ja ihan karmeissa oloissa.



Lapsityövoiman, holokaustin, maailman nälänhädän, ilmastomuutoksen, globalisaation sun muiden hurskastelu ei todellakaan kuulu tähän ketjuun. Sitäpaitsi fiinejä fillaripaitoja saa kyllä ihan EU-maissakin tehtyinä. Tai jos oikein ahdistaa, niin aina voi ommella itse.

----------


## nuubiainen

Huikea kirja toi Hamiltonin The Secret Race. Luin melkein pakonomaista vauhtia loppuun asti, vaikken edes ole kovin suuresti ammattipyöräilystä kiinnostunut.

----------


## apuajaja

Mä olisin paljon enemmän sinut tämän asian kanssa jos pelikenttä olisi selvä; pahikset douppaa ja hyvikset yrittää saada pahikset käräytettyä. Pelikenttä ja säännöt muuttuivat kun järjestöpuoli tuli peliin mukaan. UCI peitteli Lancen douppaamista, operaatio Puertassa veripusseja ei annettu WADAn tutkittavaksi, kansalliset pyöräilyliitot haluavat "uskoa" kaikenlaisia lihansyöntiteorioita etc. Kiinnijääminen tehdään selektiiviseksi kattojärjestön tai kansalliset intressit näkevän tuomioistuinlaitoksen toimesta.

Kotimaasta. Näkökulmani on rajoittunut master-ikäluokkiin enkä tiedä miten se istuu kansalliseen elitesarjaan, mutta mastereissa homma menee jotakuinkin niin, että samat naamat ovat joka viikonloppu samalla lähtöviivalla. Kaikki tuntee kaikki ja osaa pelotonista voi pitää jopa ystävinä ja kaikkia ainakin kavereina. Siihen maailmaan ei kuulu kusetus. Koska menestyksen kokonaismäärä on vakio, varastamalla itsellesi isomman osan kuin ajamalla olisit ollut oikeutettu, varastat kavereiltasi. Eihän kavereilta varasteta rahaakaan eikä panna niiden vaimoja.

----------


## Lasol

> Kyllä suomalaisten taso kotimaassa kaikissa luokissa on sellainen, että jos joku käyttää niin pistää ohi suonen. ...



+1

----------


## kp63

apuajajalle: kyl aika moni panis jos sais ja ei jäis kiinni (voisko tehdä jonku testin 10 vuoden jälkeen ?), lisäksi mastereissa yksi lisä jos eli jos pystyis  :Hymy: .

----------


## apuajaja

haha, joo huono vertaus oli. Ja riippuu tietty vähä siitäkin mistä masterikäluokista puhutaan  :Hymy:

----------


## vetooo

> Huikea kirja toi Hamiltonin The Secret Race. Luin melkein pakonomaista vauhtia loppuun asti, vaikken edes ole kovin suuresti ammattipyöräilystä kiinnostunut.



Suosittelen lukemaan myös 30.1.2011 julkaistun Floyd Landisin laajan haastattelun. Haastattelijana Paul Kimmage. Katsoin Print Previewiä ja se näytti 82:ää A4:sta. Eli luettavaa 82 sivua. Erittäin koukuttava haastattelu. Vertaisin lukukokemusta Tyler Hamiltonin kirjaan. Landisin haastattelussa on ehkä yksityiskohtaisempaa asiaa kuin Hamiltonin kirjassa, joten katson lukijan oman etukäteistietämyksen Landisistä plussaksi.

PS: Unohtui mainita, että tämä Landisin haastattelu ilmestyi lähes 2 vuotta ennen kuin USADA sai päätöksen US Postalin dopingtutkimukset ja langetti Armstrongille elinikäisen kilpailukiellon. Landisin valaehtoinen todistus USADA:lle Armstrong-casessa.

----------


## nuubiainen

^Kiitos vinkistä, onhan tuo tsekattava!

----------


## kpyora

> ...nämä kusettajat jurppivat. Voisiko verrata veronkiertäjiin? Ehkä.



Tuo on ihan hyvä vertaus, mutta silloin pitää myös ymmärtää veronkierron ja verosuunnittelun ero! Veronkierto on laitonta ja tuomittavaa, kun verosuunnittelu taas on fiksua ja kannatettavaa. Lisäksi kunkin aikakauden tuloksia pitää katsoa sen aikakauden sääntöjen valossa.

Lasse Viren muuten sanoi joskus kansanedustajana ollessaan, että tärkeintä suomalaiselle huippu-urheilulle olisi koulukyytien kieltäminen. Menestyminen on pienestä kiinni. Hän ei haikaillut isojen urheilu- saati lääketieteellisten ohjelmien perään.

----------


## Matti S.

OT




> minua nämä kusettajat jurppivat. Voisiko verrata veronkiertäjiin? Ehkä.



Kuka kusettaa? Onko tämä veron kiertoa?

----------


## Jalgratas

Sylvain Georges (AG2R) on Girossa kusaissut positiivisen näytteen, aineena Heptaminol: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/sylv...for-heptaminol

----------


## vetooo

Miguel Ubeto (VEN / Lampre) jäi kiinni kielletystä "uutuusaineests" GW1516:stä.

Union Cycliste Internationale

** * * * **
Yritin etsiä turbopössyttelynassua, mutta sitä ei löytynyt. Pitää tyytyä tavalliseen, VesaP!

----------


## Kal Pedal

Inner ring:n mukaan tämä saattaa/pitäisi merkitä että AG2R ei voi startata Dauphinessa eikä Sveitsin ympäriajossa (mikä olisi kova isku tallin Tour-valmisteluille).

----------


## idänihme

> Sylvain Georges (AG2R) on Girossa kusaissut positiivisen näytteen, aineena Heptaminol: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/sylv...for-heptaminol



Jos oikein ymmärsin clinicin kommenteista niin aine olisi korkean verenpaineen hoitamiseen tarkoitettu, ei siis matalan kuten jutussa mainittiin. Olisikohan tuosta mahdollisesti jotain hyötyä veritankkauksen yhteydessä käytettynä?

----------


## OJ

> Olisikohan tuosta mahdollisesti jotain hyötyä veritankkauksen yhteydessä käytettynä?



Tai sitten on kyse köyhän miehen Aicarista, kun verenpainelääkkeistä näitä ilmeisesti löytyy.

----------


## vetooo

Legendan hymy ei hyydy. Asiakaskuntaan kuului myös Roman Kreuziger.

Roman Kreuziger admits working with banned Dr. Ferrari | Cyclingweekly.co.uk

----------


## vetooo

Heh, CyclingNewsin foorumilla joku käyttäjä lohkaisi osuvan vitsin.





> This is becoming the Giro of Dr Ferrari. Damn.

----------


## vetooo

Leopejo, onko sinulla tietoa, mtien kahden dopingvyyhden, Mantovan ja Paduan, tutkimukset etenevät Italiassa?

----------


## Leopejo

> Leopejo, onko sinulla tietoa, mtien kahden dopingvyyhden, Mantovan ja Paduan, tutkimukset etenevät Italiassa?



Valitettavasti en ole seurannut asiaa viime aikoina. Kerron sitten kun törmään uutisiin.

----------


## Plus

Kovan tason käry kävi:
*
Danilo Di Luca positive for EPO*


http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/dani...sitive-for-epo

 :Irvistys:

----------


## kmw

^Voi v1ttu.

----------


## Leopejo

Se siitä. Saa nähdä, mitä tämä tarkoittaa Vini Fantini-tallille.

----------


## TuplaO

Toivon hartaasti, että Di Luca on näperrellyt tämän kanssa ilman tallin tietoa/tukea. Uskonko niin, onkin sitten jo vähän eri juttu...

----------


## HXX1100H

> Se siitä. Saa nähdä, mitä tämä tarkoittaa Vini Fantini-tallille.



Todellakin se siitä  ..

----------


## Riina

Voi ankeus. Vaan jäi kiinni. Jos nyt jotain positiivista yrittää.

----------


## Leopejo

Helppo kaikkien nyt ottaa etäisyys Di Lucaan, mutta muistan hyvin, kuinka pomo/valmentaja Scinto ei halunnut Di Lucaa talliin, eikä etenkään Giroon, sillä joukkuehenki voi kärsiä, tms.

Mutta pääsponsorille on vaikea sanoa ei. Pääsponsori, viinituottaja Valentino Sciotti, tulee samasta maakunnasta kuin Di Luca ja on ehkä henk.koht. ystävä.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

On ollut Giron johdolla mielenkiintoinen yö.
Cyclingnewsissa tämänpäiväisillä suru-uutisilla oli vain 26 minuuttia väliä.
Mitkä mahtavat olla alkuperäisten tiedotteiden tarkat julkaisuajat
Peruutus oli katsottu paremmaksi uutisoida ensi ?

----------


## kontio

En ehkä sano mitään. En muutenkaan ole ikinä suuremmin tykännyt Di Lucasta.

----------


## Höysö

Ei oo osunu suoneen edellisenä iltana. Harmillinen työtapaturma.

----------


## erkkk

> Toivon hartaasti, että Di Luca on näperrellyt tämän kanssa ilman tallin tietoa/tukea. Uskonko niin, onkin sitten jo vähän eri juttu...



Voisivat heivata samalla Santambrogion ulos, jos tuon puhtaan tiimin linjalle lähdetään.

----------


## mkpaa

Tuli aika hyvää teksti Seliniltä Di Lucasta tuossa Belgian ympäriajon selostuksessa. :-)

----------


## kontio

> Tuli aika hyvää teksti Seliniltä Di Lucasta tuossa Belgian ympäriajon selostuksessa. :-)



Harmi kun missasin.

DiLucan vois kuvitella olevan jotain sukua Riccolle, asennemaailma on vähän samanhenkinen ainakin.

----------


## OJ

Paras kommentti tähän mennessä on ollut tyyliin, "hienoa nähdä, että douppaajat eivät enää pärjää kun douppaava Di Luca ei pärjää puhtaille kuskeille" muhahahahaaaa! Yksittäistapaus tämä Di Luca kun eihän kukaan enää satsita.

----------


## kolistelija

> Paras kommentti tähän mennessä on ollut tyyliin, "hienoa nähdä, että douppaajat eivät enää pärjää kun douppaava Di Luca ei pärjää puhtaille kuskeille" muhahahahaaaa! Yksittäistapaus tämä Di Luca kun eihän kukaan enää satsita.



Tällä mantralla ns. tuulipukukansa pysyy hiljaisena. Lajin on pakko olla puhdas kun rouppinkillakaan ei voi voittaa.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kontio

Mitäs kaikkea toi DiLuca on saanut aikaiseksi? 

-Drugs for Oil 2007 4kk kun oli vähän liian tiiviisti soitellut poliisin kuuntelussa olleen dopingtohtorin kanssa epon käytöstä
-2009 CERAsta 24kk->15kk avustettuaan jossain tutkinnassa

Ja kun 90-luvun puolella on ammattilaisena aloittanut niin onkohan kovin usein ajanut puhtaana koko urallaan  :Leveä hymy:  (sen verran hyvin menestynyt kuitenkin alusta asti...Lombardian voittoa yms)

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

> Paras kommentti tähän mennessä on ollut tyyliin, "hienoa nähdä, että douppaajat eivät enää pärjää kun douppaava Di Luca ei pärjää puhtaille kuskeille" muhahahahaaaa! Yksittäistapaus tämä Di Luca kun eihän kukaan enää satsita.



Tai: Eikö ne italiaanot sitten millään opi, että douppaus ei enää kannata. Ottaisivat oppia vaikka espanjalaisista.

----------


## Höysö

> Tai: Eikö ne italiaanot sitten millään opi, että douppaus ei enää kannata. Ottaisivat oppia vaikka espanjalaisista.



Tai: Opettelisivat osumaan suoneen.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Mitä ihmettä - eikö doping loppunutkaan tykkänään, kun pahan ruumiillistuma, kaikkien 'aikojen järjestelmällisintä ja systemaattisinta dopingohjelmaa pyörittänyt' Lasse Vahvakäsi tunnusti dopingin ja tuomittiin ikuiseen kadotukseen - "saa..nan tunarit"  :Cool:

----------


## vetooo

*Lance Armstrong*     ‏@*lancearmstrong*

                 Knowing I have 0 cred on the doping issue - I still can't help but think, "really Di Luca? Are you that fucking stupid??"

----------


## kolistelija

Lassen twiiteistä saa fiiliksen että on pöljää jäädä kiinni eposta, fiksumpiakin tapoja on.

----------


## Lasol

> Tai: Opettelisivat osumaan suoneen.



+1

Totta että lassen twiitistä saa väistämättä käsityksen että 'amatöörien näpertelyä'.

----------


## kp63

taas vaihteeksi kannanotto: ei ammattiurheilussa tai missään muussakaan huippuurheilussa jää kiinni kunhan käyttää oikeita konsultteja. konsultit kuten yleensä on vaan aika kalliita. kyllä LA sen tietää. kun katto nibalin cadenssia ja vauhtia aika-ajossa, niin aika paljon happea kulutettiin.

----------


## vetooo

Kari-Pekka Kyrö sanoisi, että amatöörien puuhastelua. Ammattitaitoiset henkilöt pystyvät minimoimaan riskin, mutta Di Luca ei kuulu tähän joukkoon. Tai sitten Il Killerillä on käynyt h-tin huono tuuri. Kyröstä puheen ollen, Suomen hiihtomaajoukkueen ex-päävalmentaja yritti saada suojattejaan Dr. Ferrarin asiakaskuntaan vuosituhannen vaihteessa, mutta legenda F:n hinnasto olisi rasittanut liikaa Kyrön ja suomalaisten lompakkoja.

----------


## Poursuivant

> taas vaihteeksi kannanotto: ei ammattiurheilussa tai missään muussakaan huippuurheilussa jää kiinni kunhan käyttää oikeita konsultteja. konsultit kuten yleensä on vaan aika kalliita. kyllä LA sen tietää. kun katto nibalin cadenssia ja vauhtia aika-ajossa, niin aika paljon happea kulutettiin.



En ole varma, kun brittien understatementeistä ei aina tiedä, mutta yksi tulkinta David Millarin blogikirjoituksesta voisi olla, että Nibali on "viimeinen tähti" - epo-kaudeltako? Linkki

Ja siis varoitus - tuon kirjoituksen voi lukea monin tavoin. Kaipa hän siinä Nibalia ylistää, mutta näitä piikittelytouhuja kotisohvalta katsoessa on tullut jo aika kyyniseksi kaikkiin oksanrapsahduksiinkin.

----------


## JaniSe

> taas vaihteeksi kannanotto: ei ammattiurheilussa tai missään muussakaan huippuurheilussa jää kiinni kunhan käyttää oikeita konsultteja. konsultit kuten yleensä on vaan aika kalliita. kyllä LA sen tietää.



Näinhän se on.

----------


## kukavaa

> ...on pöljää jäädä kiinni eposta, fiksumpiakin tapoja on.



Tämä.

----------


## Soolo

> En ole varma, kun brittien understatementeistä ei aina tiedä, mutta yksi tulkinta David Millarin blogikirjoituksesta voisi olla, että Nibali on "viimeinen tähti" - epo-kaudeltako? Linkki
> 
> Ja siis varoitus - tuon kirjoituksen voi lukea monin tavoin. Kaipa hän siinä Nibalia ylistää, mutta näitä piikittelytouhuja kotisohvalta katsoessa on tullut jo aika kyyniseksi kaikkiin oksanrapsahduksiinkin.



Tuon on kirjoittanut Robert Millar, ei David.

----------


## trauma

Kuuntelin Eurosportilta Peter Selinin kuvausta D. Di Lucan kärystä. Käytti useaan otteeseen termejä "ääliö" ja "idiootti", ja toivoi että kyseistä miestä ei nähdä pyöräilypiireissä enää ikinä. Toivon samaa.

trauma

----------


## Höysö

Luin tuossa Voittoja ja valheita kirjan ja jäi aika paskamainen fiilis siitä, miksi Tyler halusi tehdä kirjan. Ensinnäkin tuntui, että Tyler syytti kaikesta Lancea. Tuntuu, että Hamilton on vain suunnattoman katkera Lancelle, kun ei koskaan voittanut oikeastaan mitään, jos vertaa Lanceen. 

Toisekseen jos kerran haluaa olla rehellinen ja plää plää.. niin miksei sitten avautunut kun oli doupit päällä ja kolmannekseen suuresti epäilen, että jenkkien mestaruuden voisi voittaa ilman veridopingia. Miksei puhunut suutaan puhtaaksi ja kertonut, kuka on jenkkien "ferrari".

Tämän kirjan jälkeen pelkästään kunnioitus Lancea kohtaan kasvoi, oikea voittaja edelleen mielestäni.

Se asia jäi vähän epäselväksi, että miksi kesken tourin piti tehdä veritankkauksia? Eikö mikro-annokset riittäneet pitämään hematokriittiä riittävän korkealla noin kovassa rääkissä? Ja miten sitten harjoituskaudella? Käsittääkseni se hematokriitti pitäisi olla jatkuvasti yli 50% ja tarvittaessa laimennettaisiin jollain hemohessin vastaavalla aineella tarvittaessa?

Aika läyhää tekstiä oli koko kirja. Olisin mielenkiinnolla lukenut, miten esim:etapin jälkeen toimitaan. Nesteytetäänkö, vai mitä?

Todella paljon jäi vielä kysymyksiä ja tuntui, että tämä oli vain jonkinlainen kosto Lancelle.

PS. En ole Lance fani.

----------


## YT

Tukholma syndrooma.

----------


## kontio

> Se asia jäi vähän epäselväksi, että miksi kesken tourin piti tehdä  veritankkauksia? Eikö mikro-annokset riittäneet pitämään hematokriittiä  riittävän korkealla noin kovassa rääkissä?



Kun doupataan niin doupataan kunnolla. eli kaikki keinot käyttöön tottakai. Se veripussiboosti on aika iso verrattuna microdosingiin

----------


## asb

> Luin tuossa Voittoja ja valheita kirjan ja jäi aika paskamainen fiilis siitä, miksi Tyler halusi tehdä kirjan. Ensinnäkin tuntui, että Tyler syytti kaikesta Lancea. Tuntuu, että Hamilton on vain suunnattoman katkera Lancelle, kun ei koskaan voittanut oikeastaan mitään, jos vertaa Lanceen.



Jos kirjan lukee oikein ajatuksella, niin pitäisi sieltä keksiä muitakin syitä. Vaikkapa sen, että Lance edesauttoi Tylerin kärähtämistä käyttäen hyväksi läheisiä suhteitaan UCI:n johtoon. Eli pyysi UCI:tä testaamaan Tyleriä, koska Tyleristä oli tullut liian vakava uhkaaja Lancelle.

----------


## apuajaja

Eikä kai Tyler oman dopinguransa aloittamista laittanut Lancen piikkiin.

----------


## vakevves

> Jos kirjan lukee oikein ajatuksella, niin pitäisi sieltä keksiä muitakin syitä. Vaikkapa sen, että Lance edesauttoi Tylerin kärähtämistä käyttäen hyväksi läheisiä suhteitaan UCI:n johtoon. Eli pyysi UCI:tä testaamaan Tyleriä, koska Tyleristä oli tullut liian vakava uhkaaja Lancelle.



Ehkä sairaintä tässä vyyhdissä on se, että Lancen lähiporukka on vedellyt naruissa koko pyöräilymaailmaa. Testien takapiruna voi säädellä muitten tekemisiä ja itse asiassa tuloksia. Ei urheilija ole katkera siitä, jos aidosti parempi voittaa. Siitä on,  jos  toinen voittaa kabinettipelillä.

----------


## Höysö

> Jos kirjan lukee oikein ajatuksella, niin pitäisi sieltä keksiä muitakin syitä. Vaikkapa sen, että Lance edesauttoi Tylerin kärähtämistä käyttäen hyväksi läheisiä suhteitaan UCI:n johtoon. Eli pyysi UCI:tä testaamaan Tyleriä, koska Tyleristä oli tullut liian vakava uhkaaja Lancelle.



No kärähtikö Hamiltoni sen takia, että Lance soitti uciin? Oliko edes soittanut? Siellähän Hamiltonille oli sanottu, että anna mennä vaan. Hamilton kärähti sen takia kun joku dementikko Fuenticen klinikalla oli mokaillu jotain vai vetelikö Lance tässäkin asiassa naruista, teidän mielestä?

Mitä tohon kabinetti hommaan tulee, niin jäätyhän se Hamiltonin b-näyte. 

Kirjan motiivi oli pelkästään katkeruus ja raha. Sellanen fiilis mulle jäi.

----------


## asb

> Kirjan motiivi oli pelkästään katkeruus ja raha. Sellanen fiilis mulle jäi.



Tästäkin on kesksuteltu jo aikaa sitten... Mutta tehdään tää nyt sitten taas uudelleen. Vähentääkö motiivi informaation arvoa?

----------


## Höysö

> Tästäkin on kesksuteltu jo aikaa sitten... Mutta tehdään tää nyt sitten taas uudelleen. Vähentääkö motiivi informaation arvoa?



Niin se oli mun henkilökohtainen mielipide, ei tarvitse närkästyä.

----------


## Höysö

> Kun doupataan niin doupataan kunnolla. eli kaikki keinot käyttöön tottakai. Se veripussiboosti on aika iso verrattuna microdosingiin



Siis mitä tosta kirjasta päättelin, niin se microdose joka päivä suoraan suoneen klo 2200, ennenkuin testaajat tulevat kolkuttelemaan ovea klo 700 olisi ihan yhtä hyvä systeemi kuin 3krt viikossa kudokseen. 

Kun kuitenkin se 50% hematokriitti on raja. Mikä hyöty tosta veritankkauksesta on verrattuna siihen, että nostaisi sen hematokriitin lähelle 50% microdosella Kun kuitenkin jos menee yli ja joutuu hemoglobiini testiin ennen starttia on nesteytettävä jollain hemohessin tapaisella aineella.

Vai onko vaan se, että tuollainen 3-viikon rääkki laskee veriarvoja niin paljon, ettei microdose riitä?

----------


## kolistelija

> Vai onko vaan se, että tuollainen 3-viikon rääkki laskee veriarvoja niin paljon, ettei microdose riitä?



Näin se minun käsiittääkseni menee. Arvothan laskevat melko dramaattisesti GT:n aikana.

----------


## vetooo

Tässä on aika hyvä 31-sivuinen tiivistys siitä, miksi Pat McQuaidia *EI* pitäisi valita jatkokaudelle UCI:n puheenjohtajaksi.

http://www.irishpeloton.com/The_Pat_McQuaid_File.pdf

----------


## asb

> Tässä on aika hyvä 31-sivuinen tiivistys siitä, miksi Pat McQuaidia *EI* pitäisi valita jatkokaudelle UCI:n puheenjohtajaksi.
> 
> http://www.irishpeloton.com/The_Pat_McQuaid_File.pdf



Jostain luin pari viikkoa sitten, että Pat McQ ei olisi edes ehdokkaana Irlannissa, kun ei saanut heti ehdotonta yksimielistä tukea, vaan sen sijaan asuinmaassaan Sveitsissä.

Edit: Jeps http://velonews.competitor.com/2013/...ireland_287029 Se ei tietenkään vähennä tämän kannaoton tärkeyttä.

----------


## Leopejo

Mauro Santambrogio olisi jäänyt kiinni EPO:sta

----------


## A R:nen

Nyt se skaba sitten alkoi: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/oth...nt-of-UCI.html

----------


## Leopejo

> Mauro Santambrogio olisi jäänyt kiinni EPO:sta



Ja niin jäi. 4 toukokuuta, eli ensimmäisen etapin jälkeen. 

Enpä usko, että näemme enää Vini Fantini-tallia tämän kauden jälkeen.

----------


## TuplaO

Näinköhän tosiaan Santambrogio ja Di Luca ovat kukin tahoillaan (tai kaksistaan) salassa EPO-vitamiinin kanssa puuhailleet... Saattaa lajin puhdistumiseen olla kuljettavana vielä pitkä ja tuskainen tie.

----------


## Höysö

> Näinköhän tosiaan Santambrogio ja Di Luca ovat kukin tahoillaan (tai kaksistaan) salassa EPO-vitamiinin kanssa puuhailleet... Saattaa lajin puhdistumiseen olla kuljettavana vielä pitkä ja tuskainen tie.



Mun käsittääkseni EPO on jo vanhanaikainen aine? On olemassa EPO johdannaisia, joita ei näy testeissä. Olihan esim: Cera pari vuotta sitten, tosin siihen tuli testi aika nopeesti.

Mua kiinnostais tietää oikeesti, mitä siellä vedetään ja mitä ongelmia niihin liittyy. 

Tää menee ihan samanlaiseksi kun ei kerrottaisi millä pyörillä ajataan ja miten niitä huolletaan. Doping kuuluu pyöräilyyn ihan samanlailla kuin maila jääkiekkolijalle. Siellä kukaan proffa puhtaana ajele.

 Toivottavasti joku avautuu ja kertoo mitä siellä tapahtuu. Jonkun nykyisen huippuproffan avautumiminen olisi nyt oikein. Harmittaa lukea noita doping avautumisia 10v jälkeenpäin.

----------


## Poursuivant

> Ja niin jäi. 4 toukokuuta, eli ensimmäisen etapin jälkeen. 
> 
> Enpä usko, että näemme enää Vini Fantini-tallia tämän kauden jälkeen.



Voi paska. En sääli Vini Fantinia, en sen ajajia, enkä niitä jotka ovat asian taustalla. Vituttaa kympillä koko touhu. Pari viikkoa sitten olin Vini Fantinin teltalla ennen mäkiaika-ajoa ja kaikki olivat teltan ulkopuolella:  ajajat, pomot, hierojat, mekaanikot, hymyt, naurut, vitsit ja sitten se ruumis siellä huoltoautossa. Kusetusta kaikki. Mutta kansaan upposi, niin kuin minuunkin. Paska fiilis nousee päällimmäiseksi, kun jotenkin uskoo tietävänsä, että Vini Fantinin puoliamatöörit ovat vain pieni osa tätä kusetusta. Taas ja jälleen kerran. 

http://www.imageshack.us/photo/my-im...9/imag2157.jpg

----------


## HXX1100H

[QUOTE=Poursuivant;2038410]Voi paska. En sääli Vini Fantinia, en sen ajajia, enkä niitä jotka ovat asian taustalla. Vituttaa kympillä koko touhu. Pari viikkoa sitten olin Vini Fantinin teltalla ennen mäkiaika-ajoa ja kaikki olivat teltan ulkopuolella:  ajajat, pomot, hierojat, mekaanikot, hymyt, naurut, vitsit ja sitten se ruumis siellä huoltoautossa. Kusetusta kaikki. Mutta kansaan upposi, niin kuin minuunkin. Paska fiilis nousee päällimmäiseksi, kun jotenkin uskoo tietävänsä, että Vini Fantinin puoliamatöörit ovat vain pieni osa tätä kusetusta. Taas ja jälleen kerran. 

Täysin samaa mieltä .. taas tuli lunta tupaan .  Menee vähän samanlaiseksi kuín hiihtokisoja seuratessa : ensin jännitetään sitä kuka voittaa ja sitten  sitä että käryääkö joku(:. Siitä huolimatta yritän puhua vaimon ympäri ja mennä motolla katsomaan ainakin pari  etappia .

----------


## erkkk

> Voisivat heivata samalla Santambrogion ulos, jos tuon puhtaan tiimin linjalle lähdetään.



Kerkeshän tässä vähän toista viikkoa kulua ennen kuin tuli monoa  :Leveä hymy:  Kaverin satsittelu nyt oli niin ilmiselvää kun taso oli noussut vähän vanhemmalla iällä aika harppauksella ja silti naama oli kuin syöttöporsaalla. Lienee kortisoniakin kulunut.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

No älkää nyt synkistelkö. Italialaiset kuitenkin näköjään käryää ja vielä Italiassa, voisivat asiat olla pahemmallakin mallilla.

----------


## Kal Pedal

> Näinköhän tosiaan Santambrogio ja Di Luca ovat kukin tahoillaan (tai kaksistaan) salassa EPO-vitamiinin kanssa puuhailleet... Saattaa lajin puhdistumiseen olla kuljettavana vielä pitkä ja tuskainen tie.



Di Lucalla ainakin on aiheesta runsaasti kokemusta ja pärjää varmaan ilman tallin apua.

----------


## buhvalo

> Mun käsittääkseni EPO on jo vanhanaikainen aine? On olemassa EPO johdannaisia, joita ei näy testeissä. Olihan esim: Cera pari vuotta sitten, tosin siihen tuli testi aika nopeesti.
> 
> Mua kiinnostais tietää oikeesti, mitä siellä vedetään ja mitä ongelmia niihin liittyy. 
> 
> Tää menee ihan samanlaiseksi kun ei kerrottaisi millä pyörillä ajataan ja miten niitä huolletaan. Doping kuuluu pyöräilyyn ihan samanlailla kuin maila jääkiekkolijalle. Siellä kukaan proffa puhtaana ajele.
> 
> Toivottavasti joku avautuu ja kertoo mitä siellä tapahtuu. Jonkun nykyisen huippuproffan avautumiminen olisi nyt oikein. Harmittaa lukea noita doping avautumisia 10v jälkeenpäin.



Kukaan ei paljasta kaikka, niin kauan kun aikoo kilpailla. Se mita hamilton kertoili, on lienee myos nykypaivaa, tuotemerkit pullon kyljessa vain muuttuu. GT:t on kestavyysurheilun pellepainia, hauska show mutta ei inhimillisen suorituskyvyn mittari.

----------


## vetooo

Sieltä saattaa tulla vielä lisää positiivisia uutisia... siis d-tuloksia. Eräästä isosta kalasta huhuiltu, mutta väitteille ei ole saatu mitään vahvistusta.

----------


## VesaP

> Sieltä saattaa tulla vielä lisää positiivisia uutisia... siis d-tuloksia. Eräästä isosta kalasta huhuiltu, mutta väitteille ei ole saatu mitään vahvistusta.



Vielä isompi kala kuin DiLuca?  :Sekaisin:  Jestas.

----------


## vetooo

> Vielä isompi kala kuin DiLuca?  Jestas.



Ja en tarkoita Santambrogiota. Myös hän jäi kiinni EPO:sta. Tämän ketjun edellisellä sivulla on lisäinfoa. Ajattelin, että jos VesaP ei ole kuullut Santambrogion kärystä.

** * * * **

Onko tässä selitys Di Lucan ja Santambrogion EPO-käryihin?

New EPO test could help stamp out microdosing

----------


## MTBVespa

Nibali? Ja pari merkkiä

----------


## kolistelija

> Nibali? Ja pari merkkiä



Vaiko jopa eräs giron keskeyttänyt?  :Nolous:

----------


## MTBVespa

> Vaiko jopa eräs giron keskeyttänyt?



Se vasta ois hassua. Sen verta paljon on siinä tallissa antidopingia mainostettu.

----------


## HXX1100H

Veikkaukseni = Nibali.   . Joku näppärä voisi  laatia  2013 Tourille pelin jossa veikattaisiin  esim : kuka,  millä etapilla ja mistä aineesta napsahtaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Herman

Sama aavistus hiipi(?) mieleen Giroa katsellessa, toivottavasti arvaan väärin vaikken mikään Nibali-fani olekaan. Olisipas taas melkoinen takaisku Astanalle.

----------


## juhoo

> *antoine vayer*  ‏@festinaboy 25 May
> The Giro Organizer should wait a little bit before giving Nibali the price money. Really. Hang on !




En osaa ottaa mitään kantaa siihen, onko tuo pelkkää arvailua vai onko taustalla jotain konkreettista. Aika näyttää.

----------


## vakevves

> Kukaan ei paljasta kaikka, niin kauan kun aikoo kilpailla. Se mita hamilton kertoili, on lienee myos nykypaivaa, tuotemerkit pullon kyljessa vain muuttuu. GT:t on kestavyysurheilun pellepainia, hauska show mutta ei inhimillisen suorituskyvyn mittari.



Kun huippuihin lukeutuva pyöräilijä jää kiinni EPO:sta, se on selvä merkki siitä ettei mitään uusia ja radikaalisti entistä parempia keinoja ole käytettävissä. Rahasta ja tietotaidosta uuden ihmeaineen hankkiminen ei ole kiinni. Lancekin käytti perinteisiä keinoja. Eroja on korkeintaan siinä, ketkä tietävät testeistä ennalta.

----------


## vakevves

> Sieltä saattaa tulla vielä lisää positiivisia uutisia... siis d-tuloksia. Eräästä isosta kalasta huhuiltu, mutta väitteille ei ole saatu mitään vahvistusta.



Niin, dopingkäry on hyvä uutinen. Nyt ei enää mene testeissä läpi se mikä meni viime vuonna. Varsinainen uutinen ei ole se, että huippupyöräilijöiden joukossa on ei-sallittuihin keinoihin hurahtavia.

----------


## Leopejo

Santambrogio testattiin ainakin kolme kertaa viikon aikana (eli ennen Giron alkua ja ensimmäisellä etapilla), varmaan ei syyttä.

Nyt kaikki (tallipäällikkö Scinto myös) väittävät, että Di Lucan ja Santambrogion puhtaudesta oli paljon epäilyksiä Giron aikana ammattipiireissä.

Kiinnostavaa, tuon uuden menetelmän kannalta, että Santambrogion näyte tutkittiin Roomassa ja Di Lucan Saksassa. 

Vini Fantinin lääkäri väittää, että Santambrogion biologinen passi on kunnossa eikä näytä mitään epäilyttävää, ja että hänen hematokriittiarvot laskivat Giron aikana luonnollisen kaavan mukaan.

Vini Fantini luopui jo Giro di Lombardia-villistä kortistaan.

----------


## rjrm

Tein jotakin ensimmäistä kertaa elmässäni, ja tarrasin kirjastossa Urheilu-sanomat-nimiseen aikakausilehteen. Siinä oli Pekka Vähäsöyringin haastattelu. Olipa aika laihaa luettavaa. Mieleeni jäi kolme asiaa. Vähäsöyrinki valitteli, ettei ole oikeni rahaa, elää vaimon rahoilla. Vähäsöyrinki valitteli, että vaikeaa on ja toppatakkimiestenkn pitäisi kantaa vastuu. Kolmantena Vähäsöyrinki haukkui suomalaisen doping-keskustelukulttuurin.

No, hyvähän se on haukkua, kun ei itse ole keskusteluun tuonut 12 vuoden aikana juuri mitään omasta aloitteestaan. Ne vähätkin sanomiset ovat käräjillä sanottua. Jos Vähäsöyrinki haluaisi keskustelukulttuuria parantaa, niin olisi edes esimerkkinä muille. Vähäsöyrinki jos joku olis asinatuntija. Häntä varmasti kuunneltaisiin korvat höröllään, jos puhetta tulisi.

----------


## asb

> Santambrogio testattiin ainakin kolme kertaa viikon aikana (eli ennen Giron alkua ja ensimmäisellä etapilla), varmaan ei syyttä.
> 
> Nyt kaikki (tallipäällikkö Scinto myös) väittävät, että Di Lucan ja Santambrogion puhtaudesta oli paljon epäilyksiä Giron aikana ammattipiireissä.




Kanauutisten mukaan tosiaan Vini Fantinin "epämääräisyys" olisi ollut muiden ajajien ja tiimien tiedossa. Mikäli tämä johti VF:n ajajien tarkempaan testaamiseen, niin se on erittäin positiivinen uutinen.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/pelo...acquarone-says


Edit: Tosin olihan Lancekin kuulemma Hamiltonin käryn puuhamiehenä... Että ei historian valossa tässä välttämättä olekaan mitään juhlittavaa. :/

----------


## Lasol

> Se vasta ois hassua. Sen verta paljon on siinä tallissa antidopingia mainostettu.



Niin ja sinä sinisilmäisenä uskot kaiken shaiban mitä syötetään. Onnea elämään. Kyllähän kaikki hesarissa kirjoitettukin on totta, eikö totta?


DiLuca ja Santambrogio kärynny ja vielä isompi kala huhuissa? Pitää jo olla iso kala sen.. Eisiinä, hyvähän se on että jengi käryää. Vaikka eipä niitä kaikkia ikinä saada kiinni. Ahneimmat satsittajat (riskeeraajat) vain.

----------


## Leopejo

> Eräästä isosta kalasta huhuiltu







> Vielä isompi kala kuin DiLuca?







> Pitää jo olla iso kala sen..



Kuriositeettina, Nibalia kutsutaan Messinansalmen hai*kala*ksi. No itse toivon, ettei hänestä ole kyse.

Seuraava joka kärähtää olisi Giron ajanut venäläinen, jonkin huhun mukaan.

----------


## vetooo

Ilmaisin itseäni ehkä epäselvästi, mutta pidän jokaista positiivista testitulosta positiivisena uutisena. Mitä enemmän, sitä parempi.

** * * * **

Laitetaan ao. lainaus vielä kertauksena.





> Onko tässä selitys Di Lucan ja Santambrogion EPO-käryihin?
> 
> New EPO test could help stamp out microdosing

----------


## MTBVespa

> Niin ja sinä sinisilmäisenä uskot kaiken shaiban mitä syötetään. Onnea elämään. Kyllähän kaikki hesarissa kirjoitettukin on totta, eikö totta?



No ei ihan niinkään. Vaan onhan se aika inhaa jos moisen antidoping hypetyksen jälkeen käryää.

----------


## Frosty

> Ilmaisin itseäni ehkä epäselvästi, mutta pidän jokaista positiivista testitulosta positiivisena uutisena. Mitä enemmän, sitä parempi.



Komppaan tätä. Oli sitten kyseessä kuka tahansa, satsittamisesta kiinnijääminen on hyvä uutinen.

----------


## Höysö

> Kukaan ei paljasta kaikka, niin kauan kun aikoo kilpailla. Se mita hamilton kertoili, on lienee myos nykypaivaa, tuotemerkit pullon kyljessa vain muuttuu. GT:t on kestavyysurheilun pellepainia, hauska show mutta ei inhimillisen suorituskyvyn mittari.



En usko, että Hamiltonin jutut olisi enää nykypäivää. Kyllähän kaikki kehityy 10 vuodessa. 
Luulen, että geenidoping on nykypäivää, elikkä annetaan piikki mikä alkaa nostamaan hemoglobiinia ilman mitään epoja. Tai sitten alkaa lihakset kasvamaan vähän ihmeen kokoisiksi. Saksalaisilla tuntuu olevan tästä jotain tietoa Graipel ja se ratapyöräilijä jonka jalat eivät ole Lancen sanoja lainatakseni " not normal ".

Tuohan olisi ihanteellista, ettei tarvisi minkään microdosen kanssa leikkiä vaan lähinnä ottaa ylimääräistä verta talteen, jos nousee liikaa.

Sitten tietysti onko siellä rungon sisässä oikesti moottoreita? Ne Cancellaran kovat irtiotot parivuotta sitten, se mistä oli videokin pisti vähän hiljaiseksi..

Mä lähen lenkille nyt kovalla 30km/h keskarilla.. sykkeet ihan tapissa  :Cool:

----------


## kukavaa

> se ratapyöräilijä jonka jalat eivät ole Lancen sanoja lainatakseni " not normal ".



förstemannia meinaanet?

onhan noi jo aika arska menoo. kärähteleekö muuten ratapäyöräilijät usein?

----------


## trauma

Mikroannoksia kun ruvetaan kyttäämään, niin kohta saavat kiinni sellaisiakin jotka eivät ole ikinä mitään käyttäneet... :-)

trauma

----------


## OMT

http://bicycling.com/blogs/theselect...oping-closure/

---

*Lance Armstrong*
_Hey Bill Strickland I'm in._

----------


## asb

> http://bicycling.com/blogs/theselect...oping-closure/



 En ihan ymmärrä tarkoitusta. Julkisuustempaus?

----------


## vakevves

> Mikroannoksia kun ruvetaan kyttäämään, niin kohta saavat kiinni sellaisiakin jotka eivät ole ikinä mitään käyttäneet... :-)
> 
> trauma



Lähes kaikki dopingtestissä kärähtäneet ovat omasta mielestä syyttöminä tuomittu.  Ei kannattaisi millään tavalla lähteä säestämään tätä itkuvirttä. On äärimmäisen harvinaista, että testauksessa tapahtuu virhe ja vielä siihen suuntaan, että testi näyttää positiivisuutta olemattomalle pitoisuudelle. Helpommin käy niinpäin, että näytteessä ollutta pitoisuutta eri saada näkyviin.

----------


## fiber

Hesari tänään:
..."Italialainen Danilo Di Luca oli niin vakuuttunut menetelmän varmuudesta, että sanoi toukokuussa julkaistussa La Gazzettan haastattelussa dopingin hävinneen kokonaan pyöräilystä."

Ja alkuperäinen juttu uudesta EPO-testistä Aftonbladetissa.

---
EDIT: tämä olikin jo Vetoon viestissä #6221, lähteenä Velonation.

----------


## idänihme

> Tein jotakin ensimmäistä kertaa elmässäni, ja tarrasin kirjastossa Urheilu-sanomat-nimiseen aikakausilehteen. Siinä oli Pekka Vähäsöyringin haastattelu. Olipa aika laihaa luettavaa. Mieleeni jäi kolme asiaa. Vähäsöyrinki valitteli, ettei ole oikeni rahaa, elää vaimon rahoilla. Vähäsöyrinki valitteli, että vaikeaa on ja toppatakkimiestenkn pitäisi kantaa vastuu. Kolmantena Vähäsöyrinki haukkui suomalaisen doping-keskustelukulttuurin.
> 
> No, hyvähän se on haukkua, kun ei itse ole keskusteluun tuonut 12 vuoden aikana juuri mitään omasta aloitteestaan. Ne vähätkin sanomiset ovat käräjillä sanottua. Jos Vähäsöyrinki haluaisi keskustelukulttuuria parantaa, niin olisi edes esimerkkinä muille. Vähäsöyrinki jos joku olis asinatuntija. Häntä varmasti kuunneltaisiin korvat höröllään, jos puhetta tulisi.



Vaikka onkin vähän offtopic niin pitää mainita mielestäni mielenkiintoisin asia minkä huomasin urheilulehden nopeasti ärrällä lukiessani. Vähäsöyrinki nimittäin väitti että STT-jutussa ei ollut mitään perää koska "kasvuhormoonista ei ole mitään hyötyä hiihdossa". Aivan naurettava valehtelija, jos jaksaa tuollaista väittää nykypäivänä. Pyöräilyn puolelta kuitenkin aika moni on tunnustanut kyseistä ainetta käyttäneensä. Olisi ehkä voinut mennä läpi 10 vuotta sitten.

Tuosta syyttömien kärähtämisestä tulikin mieleeni että biopassi on itseasiassa mahdollistaa sen että kärähtää käytön lopettamisen takia. Jos veriarvot on EPO:n käytön takia tasaisen korkealla ei niitä välttämättä havaita luonnottomiksi. Kuitenkin jos EPO:n käytön lopettaa tulee passiin ajan mittaan useampia matalampia arvoja ja aiemmat korkeat arvot voidaan tunnistaa luonnottomiksi.

----------


## asb

> Hesari tänään:
> ..."Italialainen Danilo Di Luca oli niin vakuuttunut menetelmän varmuudesta, että sanoi toukokuussa julkaistussa La Gazzettan haastattelussa dopingin hävinneen kokonaan pyöräilystä."
> 
> Ja alkuperäinen juttu uudesta EPO-testistä Aftonbladetissa.




Tohtori Ferrarilta kesti vartin keksiä keino edellisen testin kiertämiseen. Paljonko nyt?

----------


## VesaP

> Vielä isompi kala kuin DiLuca?  Jestas.



Missä kala luuraa? Pääsikö karkuun, kun ei ole kuulunut mitään?  :Sekaisin:

----------


## fiber

> Missä kala luuraa? Pääsikö karkuun, kun ei ole kuulunut mitään?



"Where to start? Let’s start with Di Luca. What an absolute d%$k. I see many people are asking whether he was the former Grand Tour rider ready to go down that I spoke of in my last column. Nope — the timing was just coincidental. That news hasn’t been released."

Lisätäänpä vielä tämä kappale: "Getting back to Nibali, he’s a rider that’s always been good and certainly hasn’t come out of nowhere. I’m seeing a few tweets about rumours of Nibali testing positive after the Giro. I don’t know where that’s coming from because it surely isn’t the talk around my circles."

7.6. http://cyclingtips.com.au/2013/06/the-secret-pro-3/

----------


## Leopejo

CCC Polsat Polkowice laittoi kilpailukieltoon oman pyöräilijänsä Marek Rutkiewiczin. Jotain "sallittua" ainetta löytyi liikaa (?).

Rutkiewicz on luultavasti paras kotimaassaan kilpaileva puolalainen.

----------


## ristopee

http://www.mtv3.fi/urheilu/muutlajit...yonsi-dopingin

----------


## tiger

Vaikea tätä Ullen tunnustusta on paukuksi kutsua: http://www.mtv3.fi/urheilu/muutlajit...yonsi-dopingin
Tuskin kukaan on tästä yllättynyt.

----------


## vakevves

> Vaikea tätä Ullen tunnustusta on paukuksi kutsua: http://www.mtv3.fi/urheilu/muutlajit...yonsi-dopingin
> Tuskin kukaan on tästä yllättynyt.



Ullen tunnustus on silti tärkeä periaatteellinen asia. Lisää painetta muittenkin ulostuloille. Useimmille on helpotus, kun voi puhua rehellisesti. Vaikutukset ulottuvat myös Suomeen, heikentäen entisestään Kirvesniemen ja Isometsän puhtoisuusvakuutteluja. Gran Tourien voittajien sädekehä nytkähtää myös alaspäin.  Oikea, eli sääntöjä noudattanut voittaja, löytynee sijaluvuilta 20-30.

----------


## plr

> Vaikea tätä Ullen tunnustusta on paukuksi kutsua



Niinpä. Myönsikö JU tarkasti ottaen dopingin käytön? Artikkelissa ovat nämä:

"Kyllä, käytin Fuentesin hoitoja"
"Lähes kaikki käyttivät tuohon aikaa suorituskykyä parantavia aineita. En ole käyttänyt mitään, mitä muutkin eivät olisi käyttäneet."

Jos JU ei myöntänyt muuta, niin tuossa ei minusta myönnetä vielä mitään. Fuentesilta on saanut luultavasti muitakin kuin dopinghoitoja ja suorituskykyä parantavat aineet eivät kaikki ole dopingaineita.

----------


## kukavaa

'Ensimmäisenä saksalaisena Ranskan ympäriajon voittanut Ullrich sanoo  käyttäneensä vain veritankkausta omalla verellä, eikä hän myöskään katso  tehneensä mitään väärää.'

----------


## plr

Katsohan peijakasta. Luin huolimattomasti. Veritankkaus on luultavasti ollut kiellettyä koko sen ajan, johon JU viittaa.

----------


## tiger

Irlantilainen journalisti David Walsh kertoo tarinansa LA: sta ja dopingista CNN:llä 
http://edition.cnn.com/2013/07/01/sp...lsh/index.html
Ei kovin mairitteleva käsitys maanmiehestään Pat McQuaidistä.

----------


## ussaf

velonewsin Q&A-sessarin myötä alan olla kiinnostuneempi siitä, mitä brailsford vetää:

At some point in time, people have to accept that performances are going to move forward. [...] They do not have to be doping, because the whole human race moves  forward. At some point in time, clean performances will surpass the  doped performances in the past.

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

> velonewsin Q&A-sessarin myötä alan olla kiinnostuneempi siitä, mitä brailsford vetää:
> 
> At some point in time, people have to accept that performances are going to move forward. [...] They do not have to be doping, because the whole human race moves  forward. At some point in time, clean performances will surpass the  doped performances in the past.



Sports scientist kirjoitti tästä hyvän artikkelin, ja arvelin että nämä luonnolliset suoritukset kehittyvät noin 1% per 10 vuotta. Vertasi maratonin ja muiden vertailukelpoisten lajien kehitystä. 

Mutta, yksi asia minkä yksi kommentin jättäneistä nostaa esiin on mielestäni merkittävä. Vertailu juoksuun mielestäni ihan pätevä. 

Sama ihmisen pää meillä kaikilla on, ja kyllä sen oman suorituskyvynkin eron henkisesti hyvänä, ja henkisesti huonona päivänä huomaa. Voiko ammattilaisurheilijalla ero olla 3-4% riippuen siitä mitä uskoo mahdolliseksi? Samassa blogissa on todella paljon hyvää pohdintaa myös siitä, miten ensimmäinen kunnon vuori Tourilla ja kaikkensa antaminen heti ekassa isossa mäessä (vaikka suht lyhyt suoritus onkin, noin 20 minuuttia) voi hyvinkin antaa yli Ferrarin määrittelemän 6w/kg rajan tulokset. 

Froomen suoritus on merkittävä, mutta vaikka eilen pidin kaveria 100% varmuudella douppaajana, en enää tänään pitkien lukuhetkien jälkeen enää pidä ensimmäisen vuoren suoritusta riittävänä todisteena sille. Kuten Sport Scientist sanoo toisessa kirjoituksessa, että jos sama ennätysten hipominen jatkuu koko Tourin ajan, alkaa jo olla oikeasti syytä huoleen tai epäilyyn. 

Mutta, vielä tuosta henkisestä kantista lainaus kommenteista. 

Ajatuksia?

                                                                                                   Good article and some great points below teh line too.

*One factor I suspect you are underestimating is the psychological effect of 'expectation' or 'acceptance of what is possible'.*

  It was noticeable that once the 4 min mile had been run, 'everybody'  was doing it, and when Moorcroft shaved >5 secs off the 5K WR it  wasn't long before the 13 min barrier was broken as athletes suddenly  believed that these times were ahievable.
  I wonder if something similar is happening in cycling -  a number of  athletes believe that 38 mins up Alpe D'Huez is not possible so don't  attempt it, Sky riders are immersed in a culture where achieving teh  impossible is regarded as simply a matter of time.  This positive  mindset means their riders don't have any mental barriers stopping them  riding right at the limit - they also have very sophisticated physical  and mental support.

----------


## Poursuivant

> velonewsin Q&A-sessarin myötä alan olla kiinnostuneempi siitä, mitä brailsford vetää:
> 
> At some point in time, people have to accept that performances are going to move forward. [...] They do not have to be doping, because the whole human race moves  forward. At some point in time, clean performances will surpass the  doped performances in the past.



MOT: http://road.cc/content/news/87579-te...geert-leinders

----------


## OMT



----------


## Jake_Kona

Ennustus :Irvistys: 
Jos on jotain hämärää fr:n näytteissä se vaikka labrapomon toimesta juodaan pois, koska uutta huippukäryä ei pyöräilyn maine enää kestä. Se on muutoin siinä
Mustahuumorivaroitus!

----------


## Vandit

> Ennustus
> Jos on jotain hämärää fr:n näytteissä se vaikka labrapomon toimesta juodaan pois, koska uutta huippukäryä ei pyöräilyn maine enää kestä. Se on muutoin siinä
> Mustahuumorivaroitus!



Jos pyöräily voisi kuolla doping-käryihin niin se olisi tapahtunut jo. Minkäänlaisesta kiinnostuksen vähenemisestä ei ole merkkejä ainakaan isoissa pyöräilymaissa (niihin ei kuulu esim. Saksa jossa suuren yleisön asenne on paljonkin riippuvaista doping-käryistä). Kyllä ne ihmiset jotka oikeasti saavat kicksejä grand toureista (kuten minä) ovat jo viimeistään ~10 vuotta sitten tajunneet lajin luonteen ja itse ainakin nautin jollain perverssillä tavalla lajin hardcore- piirteistä joihin kuuluu lääketieteellinen kehitys pyöräilijöiden terveyden kustannuksella. Just enjoy the show  :Hymy: 
Suotavaa toki olisi, että samat doupit saataisiin muillekin käyttöön, koska yhden urheilijan dominanssi ei ole kiinnostavaa kuin korkeintaan jossain miesten 100m juoksussa.

----------


## asb

Ihan varmuuden vuoksi kommentoidaan, että voidaan sitten sanoa "mähän sanoin."

Viimeiset pari viestiä... VMP.

----------


## Munamankeli

> Jos pyöräily voisi kuolla doping-käryihin niin se olisi tapahtunut jo. - -
> Suotavaa toki olisi, että samat doupit saataisiin muillekin käyttöön, koska yhden urheilijan dominanssi ei ole kiinnostavaa kuin korkeintaan jossain miesten 100m juoksussa.



Olen likimain samaa mieltä. Pyöräily olisi yleisölajina kuollut aikoja sitten, mikäli kiellettyjen aineiden käyttäminen olisi jonkinlainen kriteeri. Itse asiassa moni foorumilainen tavallaan ja tahtomattaan vahvistaa tämän. Froome ja muut tiedetään/tuomitaan douppaajiksi, mutta siitä huolimatta tai juuri sen takia kiinnostus etappien seuraamiseen vain kasvaa.

Sattumalta tämänaamuisessa Hesarissa oli vertailua satasen juoksijoiden ja pyöräilijöiden välillä. "Kyllähän pyöräilykin on ollut kovassa pyörityksessä, mutta silti se edelleen porskuttaa", muistuttaa Suomen urheiluliiton pikajuoksuvalmentaja Petteri Jouste (HS 2013-07-16). Kysymys oli tuoreista käryistä ja miten monta käryä satanen kestää lajina.

----------


## VesaP

Turkin tourin voittaja (vai etappivoittajakos tuo "vain" oli, no anyway) kärysi eposta:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/tour...ping-violation

Kovin yllättävää kun tuommonen "nimetön" voittaa jotain että on muutakin pistetty suoneen kuin urheilujuomaa.

----------


## asb

> Turkin tourin voittaja (vai etappivoittajakos tuo "vain" oli, no anyway) kärysi eposta:
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/tour...ping-violation
> 
> Kovin yllättävää kun tuommonen "nimetön" voittaa jotain että on muutakin pistetty suoneen kuin urheilujuomaa.



Etappi- ja kokonaiskilpailuvoittaja kyseessä.





> Gabrovski tested positive after Stage 3 of the 2012 edition of the Tour of Turkey which he won along with the overall title.
> Sayar tested positive after Stage 1 of the 2013 Tour d'Algérie, in which he finished fourth.



Sama tiimi. Lähde: dopeology.org.

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Onhan sekin mahdollista että Froome on käyttänyt geeniterapiaa tms. En tiedä että onko se edes sallittua taikka mahdollista? 
Siinäkin tapauksessa kunnia Sky-teamille uudesta innovaatiosta!

Pojat, muistakaa myönteinen ajattelu!

----------


## buhvalo

> Onhan sekin mahdollista että Froome on käyttänyt geeniterapiaa tms. En tiedä että onko se edes sallittua taikka mahdollista? 
> Siinäkin tapauksessa kunnia Sky-teamille uudesta innovaatiosta!
> 
> Pojat, muistakaa myönteinen ajattelu!



Ja bilharzia toteamisen jalkeen onkin voinut paivittaa biologiseen "ajokorttin" moposta moottoripyoraan.  :Hymy:

----------


## BONK

Geenidopingista kirjoitettiin näin 10 vuotta sitten:

http://www.tiede.fi/artikkeli/427/geenidoping_kiidattaa

Kaipa silläkin saralla on tapahtunut edistysaskelia...

----------


## kukavaa

ainahan sanastoa muutetaan kun joku juttu on saanut huonon maineen nykyään ei 'käytetä dopinkia' vaan 'harjoitellaan tieteellisin menetelmin'.
ja jo vain geenit on tiedettä. tiede lehti ja kaikkea.

----------


## Jokk3

> Geenidopingista kirjoitettiin näin 10 vuotta sitten:
> 
> http://www.tiede.fi/artikkeli/427/geenidoping_kiidattaa
> 
> Kaipa silläkin saralla on tapahtunut edistysaskelia...



Tiede lehdessä oli artikkeli viime vuonna geenidopingista. Siinä kerrottiin, että sitä voidaan mahdollisesti täsmäkäyttää tiettyihin lihaksiin. Pyöräilijällä voitais esimerkiksi saada nopeita soluja jalkalihaksin tai vastaavasti hitaampia kestävyytä ajatellen. 

Testaminen on kuulemma lähes mahdotonta ja hyöty on suuri. Vaikea sanoa onko iinse jo jalkautunut urheilijoiden tai tallien käyttöön.

----------


## mkpaa

HS spekuloi Froomea. Pitää sitä nyt TdF:stä jotain uutisoida.  :Hymy: 
http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/T%C3%A4htip...a1374199686139

----------


## Jman

^^Ai Van Garderen on vaihtanut kesken kisan BMC:stä AG2R La Mondialeen?:O

----------


## Pyöräpummi

> HS spekuloi Froomea. Pitää sitä nyt TdF:stä jotain uutisoida. 
> http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/T%C3%A4htip...a1374199686139



New York Times kirjoittaa samasta aiheesta melkeinpä samana päivänä. Verratkaa journalismin laatua!

----------


## BONK

> New York Times kirjoittaa samasta aiheesta melkeinpä samana päivänä. Verratkaa journalismin laatua!



Katos vaan, vetoookin on päässy oikein NY Timesiin  :Hymy:

----------


## JuhoIlmari

TdF:n kylkiäisenä tuli Yle Fem -kanavalta viihdyttävä virtuaalikilpailu Mont Ventoux'n kunkku. Taisi olla Jean-Francois Bernard, joka totesi, että koskaan ei ole tuomittu tallien ylintä johtoa (siis omistajia) tai sponsoreita dopingtapausten yhteydessä. Näinhän se on nähtävä: ei huipputasolla ammattiurheilija yksin d-toimintaa organisoi.

----------


## vetooo

Ranskan Senaatin Tour 1998 -dopingraportti julkaistaan huomenna keskiviikkona kello 11.30 Suomen aikaa.

----------


## Mattia

^Nyt jo ? Etteivät olisi menneet hätiköimään ja julkaisisi keskeneräistä raporttia ? Pitäisiköhän kuienkin vaikka vuosikymmen vielä hautoa ja sitten revitellä päivänpolttava reportaasi...

----------


## trauma

Mitä sieltä mahtaa olla odotettavissa?

trauma

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Tänään Hesarissa oli Tapio Keskitalon epäilevä artikkeli Froomen suoritusta kohtaan.

L'Equipen artikkelissa esiintyneen virkkeen hän oli kääntänyt että "Grappen tulosten mukaan Froome ei ole "yli-ihminen", mutta hänen suorituksensa liikkuvat esimerkiksi hapenottokyvyn osalta *fysiologisesti mahdottomia rajoja*". Aika negaativisesti poimittu!
Se mitä olen muualla nähnyt niin on käytetty "mahdollisen rajoilla" taikka "luonnollisen fysiologian rajoilla" tai jotain muuta sellaista.  

Ranskan kielen taitoisen apua tarvittaisiin käännöksen tarkkuutta koskien.

----------


## pulmark

> Mitä sieltä mahtaa olla odotettavissa?
> 
> trauma



Taisi olla noissa TdF 1998 uudelleentestatuissa näytteissä 40 positiivista. Huomenna senaatti taitaa julkistaa nimet. Jalabertin nimi jo vuoti julkisuuteen aikaisemmin. Nykyisistä ajajista epäilen että S. O'Grady nimi pomppaa esille. Miten lienee J. Voigt laita, no huomenna se selviää.

Ajajien ammattiyhdistys on vastustanut nimien julkistamista, varsinkin kun aika paljon näytteitä oli kadonnut jonnekin.

EDIT1: O'Grady ilmoitti aikasemmin että jatkaa vuoteen 2014 saakka, Tourin jälkeen sitten ilmoitti lopettavansa heti.

EDIT2: Tänään lisää nimiä on alkanut tulla esille mm. Pantani, Ullrich, Julich, Zapel
Lisätietoja: http://velorooms.com/index.php?topic=2718.60

----------


## vetooo

> Tänään Hesarissa oli Tapio Keskitalon epäilevä artikkeli Froomen suoritusta kohtaan.
> 
> L'Equipen artikkelissa esiintyneen virkkeen hän oli kääntänyt että "Grappen tulosten mukaan Froome ei ole "yli-ihminen", mutta hänen suorituksensa liikkuvat esimerkiksi hapenottokyvyn osalta *fysiologisesti mahdottomia rajoja*". Aika negaativisesti poimittu!
> Se mitä olen muualla nähnyt niin on käytetty "mahdollisen rajoilla" taikka "luonnollisen fysiologian rajoilla" tai jotain muuta sellaista.  
> 
> Ranskan kielen taitoisen apua tarvittaisiin käännöksen tarkkuutta koskien.



Grappen analyysi Froomen maksimaalisesta hapenottokyvystä ei ole kovin vakuuttava, sillä hän on arvioinut Ax-3-Domainesin nousun viimeisen 7,85 kiloemtrin keskijyrkkyyden pahasti alakanttiin (Grappe: ~7,6 %, lukuisat muut lähteet: ~8,3 %).

----------


## Mosh

Tuo equipen artikkeli ei ollut maksuttomasti luettavissa kokonaisuudessaan, mutta tiivistelmässä Grappen kommentit ovat, että kahden viime vuoden tulokset ovat linjassa profiiliin ja että hänen viiden minuutin aikana tuottama erinomainen voima antavat hänelle etua muihin nähden.

----------


## kolistelija

> Grappen analyysi Froomen maksimaalisesta hapenottokyvystä ei ole kovin vakuuttava, sillä hän on arvioinut Ax-3-Domainesin nousun viimeisen 7,85 kiloemtrin keskijyrkkyyden pahasti alakanttiin (Grappe: ~7,6 %, lukuisat muut lähteet: ~8,3 %).



Mitä kaikkea tietoa Grappe käyttää analyysissään? Minä käsitin että hänellä oli ihan tehodataa käytössään. Vaikeaa kun tuota raporttia ei ilmeisesti pääse lukemaan.

----------


## ussaf

Nyt kun koko paketti on katsottu, niin Froome sai suhteellisesti liikaa shaibaa Tourin aikana voittomarginaalistaan  huolimatta.

Sympaattiset Quintana ja JRod niisti kolmannella viikolla  saman kaliiberin suorituksia kuin Ax-3, Quintana ehkä kovempiakin. En ymmärrä, miten JRod lentää tutkan alla vuodesta toiseen. Itse asiassa joku tai jotkut podiumin ukoista paskoi jakson 2002-2007 odotetut VAMit jokaisessa avainmäessä. Tässä mielessä kärjen meno ei näytä mitenkään superpuhtaalta, joten ehkä skeptikoilla on myös joitain syitä kantoihinsa.

Grappe sanoo käytännössä, että hänelle esitetty 2011-13 data on  kovatasoista, inhimillisesti mahdollista ja sisäisesti johdonmukaista.  Otan lausunnon pienellä varauksella, sillä hän on löytänyt  ylivertaisuudelle tieteellistä evidenssiä aiemminkin.

Varsinainen  kysymys on, miten just Froome kaikista maailman (fuduja venaavista  apu)kuskeista nousi tuolle tasolle. Tähän Vueltan 2011 jälkeinen data tai mikään sen pohjalta tehty analyysi ei  tarjoa oikeastaan minkäänlaista vastausta.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Systemaattisia alisuorittajiakin on maailma pullollaan (usein syy on tavalla tai toisella korvien välissä). Tuo voisi yksi selitys aimpaan vaatimattomaan menesykseen.

----------


## JuhoIlmari

Lance jatkaa taisteluaan: http://www.iltasanomat.fi/muutlajit/...584624434.html.

----------


## vetooo

Stuart O'Gradyn lopettamispäätökseen saattoi vaikuttaa Ranskan Senaatin Tour 1998 -dopingraportti.





> The samples, although taken in 1998 were part of a retroactive  testing programme carried out by the French Anti-Doping Agency AFLD in  2004.
> 
> *Positive:* Andrea Tafi, Erik Zabel, Bo Hamburger, Laurent Jalabert, Marcos  Serrano, Jens Heppner, Jeroen Blijlevens,  Nicola Minali, Mario  Cipollini, Fabio Sacchi, Eddy Mazzoleni, Jacky Durand, Abraham Olano,   Laurent Desbiens, Marco Pantani,  Manuel Beltran, Jan Ullrich (twice),  Kevin Livingston
> *
> Suspicious:* Ermanno Brignoli, Alain Turicchia, Pascal  Chanteur, Frederic Moncassin, Bobby Julich, Roland  Meier, Giuseppe  Calcaterra, Stefano Zanini, Eddy Mazzoleni, Stephane Barthe, *Stuart  O'Grady*, Axel Merckx



French Senate Releases Positive EPO Cases From 1998 Tour De France | Cyclingnews.com

----------


## asb

> Lance jatkaa taisteluaan: http://www.iltasanomat.fi/muutlajit/...584624434.html.



Onko tuo Lancen juristien pyyntö julkinen ja löytääkö joku alkuperäisen? Siis sen, jossa ei ole Iltiksen "toimittajan" tekemiä virheitä?  :Hymy: 


Edit: Tässä vähän syvällisempi kertomus samasta aiheesta: http://www.usatoday.com/story/sports...wsuit/2581439/ (löytyi muuten aika nopeasti cyclingnewssin kautta, eli jos osaa englantia niin ei tartte tuhlata aikaa kotimaisten lehtimiesten tunarointeihin).

Vanhentuminen ei tällä kertaa tarkoita WADA:n 8 vuoden rajaa, vaan USA:n oikeuslaitoksen kuutta vuotta. Hallitus kuitenkin suorittanut Lancelle viimeisen maksuerän 1.6.2010. Mikähän tässä nyt sitten on se merkittävä päivämäärä?

----------


## Rickmaple

> Onko tuo Lancen juristien pyyntö julkinen ja löytääkö joku alkuperäisen? Siis sen, jossa ei ole Iltiksen "toimittajan" tekemiä virheitä?



http://www.scribd.com/mobile/doc/155635707

----------


## vetooo

O'Grady myöntää dopingin vuodelta 1998.





> "Leading into the Tour I made a decision," he said.



I doped for 1998 Tour de France, confesses Australian cycling star Stuart O'Grady |  Herald Sun

** * * * **

Hieno mies ja hieno ura. Tunnustus - olkoon 1/10- tai ½-kokototuus - on aina hyvä, vaikka se tulisi 15 vuotta myöhässä. Hänellä on varmasti helpompaa siviilissä, kun ei tarvitse kantaa ylimääräistä painolastia harteillaan.

----------


## Mattia

Toivon tämän raportin olevan viimeinen niitti siihen, että edes jollain tavalla urheiluihmisiksi itseään kutsuvien kansanryhmä lopettaisi doping jeesustelun ja yksittäisten urheilijoiden tuomitsemisen. Mitään muuta arvoa minä en tällekään vanhojen penkomiselle keksi. Ajoivat hienoja kisoja silloin, kuten nykykuskit nyt.

----------


## TuplaO

Stuartia en lähde tuomitsemaan, mutta kyllä rivien välistä huokuu, että vetooon arvio 1/10-totuudesta taitaa olla lähin arvaus... Suun puhtaaksi puhuminen ei näemmä kannata edelleenkään. Stuartia pieksämällä se kyllä tuskin miksikään muuttuu.

----------


## plr

> Suun puhtaaksi puhuminen ei näemmä kannata edelleenkään.



Ei kannata ei.

Dopingia käyttävä urheilija ei varmasti halua kärähtää ja menettää sponsoreitaan, palkintojaan ja tulojaan. => Ei kannata puhua
Uransa lopettanut urheilija voi menettää paljastuksissa uran jälkeisen työnsä ja tulonsa. => Ei kannata puhua
Valmentaja, joka tietää dopingkäytöstä, saa potkut hommistaan, jos puhuu. => Ei kannata puhua
Kilpailunjärjestäjät eivät halua dopingia sotkemaan tuottavia kisoja. => Ei kannata puhua

On vaikeaa nahdä, että dopingasioista lähtisi suurempi joukko puhumaan, koska tässä koko systeemissä ei ole kenelläkään minkäänlaista kannustinta puhua asioista julkisesti. Lisäksi kärähtäneiden aktiiviurheilijoiden kannattaa yleensä ensin kieltää kaikki, koska erilaisilla laki/sääntöteknisillä kikkailuilla yleensä voi saada lykkäystä rangaistuksen toimeenpanoon tai jopa pienemmän rangaistuksen.

----------


## asb

> Stuartia en lähde tuomitsemaan, mutta kyllä rivien välistä huokuu, että vetooon arvio 1/10-totuudesta taitaa olla lähin arvaus... Suun puhtaaksi puhuminen ei näemmä kannata edelleenkään. Stuartia pieksämällä se kyllä tuskin miksikään muuttuu.



Paitti että tää olisi ollut loistava tilaisuus kertoa koko totuus. Kun 31 neljästäkymmenestä näytteestä oli vähintäänkin epäilyttävä, niin kaikille on nyt viimeistään päivänselvää, että tuolloin lähes kaikki douppasivat joka kisassa ja se oli silloin vain "sen ajan henki." Vempulointi ja omertan ylläpito vain vahvistavat mielikuvaa _edelleen_ jatkuvasta epärehellisyydestä.

----------


## asb

Zabeli jatkaa vempulointia. Olano potkaistu Vueltan asiantuntijapestistä. Cyclingnews.com

Kannattaisko kuitenkin tunnustaa ja pyytää anteeksiantoa?

----------


## pulmark

Valitettavasti se kuitenkin tahtoo käydä niinkuin plr tuossa yllä osuvasti kuvasi eli väärintekijää harvoin kohdellaan kovin lempeästi vaikka kyseessä olisikin ns. "maan tapa" ja joutuu sitten kantamaan yksin tekojensa seuraukset. 

Ranskan senaatin raportin seurauksena Olano joutuu jättämään Vueltan teknisen johtajan hommat. Samoin Blijlevens jättää Belkinin sporttipäällikön tehtävät. Potkut siis tuli paljastusten seurauksena.

Australian olympiakomitea vaatii näköjään O'Gradyn eroamista ko. organisaation palveluksesta (urheilijakomission jäsen).

----------


## TuplaO

> Paitti että tää olisi ollut loistava tilaisuus kertoa koko totuus. Kun 31 neljästäkymmenestä näytteestä oli vähintäänkin epäilyttävä, niin kaikille on nyt viimeistään päivänselvää, että tuolloin lähes kaikki douppasivat joka kisassa ja se oli silloin vain "sen ajan henki." Vempulointi ja omertan ylläpito vain vahvistavat mielikuvaa _edelleen_ jatkuvasta epärehellisyydestä.



Totta. Etenkin, kun tuo "ihan vain ton kerran ja ihan salaa kaikilta käytin" haisee puolitotuudelta/valheelta niin ilmiselvästi. Stuartti ajattelee, että suun puhtaaksi puhumisella on (ainakin henkilökohtaisella tasolla) edelleen vain hävittävää - ja hän on todennäköisesti pitkälti oikeassa. OGE:n organisaatioon ei taida esim. olla sitten asiaa, vaikka Matt Whiten päästivätkin takaisin hommiin.

----------


## TuplaO

> Valitettavasti se kuitenkin tahtoo käydä niinkuin plr tuossa yllä osuvasti kuvasi eli väärintekijää harvoin kohdellaan kovin lempeästi vaikka kyseessä olisikin ns. "maan tapa" ja joutuu sitten kantamaan yksin tekojensa seuraukset. 
> 
> Ranskan senaatin raportin seurauksena Olano joutuu jättämään Vueltan teknisen johtajan hommat. Samoin Blijlevens jättää Belkinin sporttipäällikön tehtävät. Potkut siis tuli paljastusten seurauksena.
> 
> Australian olympiakomitea vaatii näköjään O'Gradyn eroamista ko. organisaation palveluksesta (urheilijakomission jäsen).



Jep, tätä problematiikkaa tuossa äskeisessä viestissäni tapailinkin. Kenkää tuli pojille. Jos olisivat etukäteen kertoneet, että EPO maistui vanhoina hyvinä aikoina, hommat olisivat jääneet lähes pomminvarmasti saamatta alun perinkin.

----------


## OJ

Kuinkahan moni kenkää antaneista pomohenkilöistä oli kuvioissa mukana jo 1998?

----------


## asb

Täähän on hyvä juttu. Parissa päivässä kolme pyöräilijää, jotka veti EPOa koska tiesivät ettei testiä ole, on pudonnut korkealta paikalta.

Douppaamista suunnittelevat tarvitsevat juuri tällaista pelotetta. Vaikka testiä ei ole, niin ura loppuu douppauksen takia silti. WADAn 8 vuoden aikarajallakaan ei ole merkitystä.

Nyt pitäisi etsiä kaikki tallennetut näytteet ja testata ne heti.

----------


## rjrm

Jostakin luin, että nämä nyt kerrotut näytteet olisi otettu 1998, testattu 2005 ja julkaistu nyt. Ei ihan parista päivästä voi puhua. Onko vuoden päästä luvassa 1999 näytteiden julkaisu? 
Naurettavaa pelleilyä.

----------


## sianluca

Mitä uskottavuutta hommalla on enää, salailu on niin oleellinen osa kulttuuria. Paljastuksia tehdään sitten, kun taloudelliset edut eivät ole enää vaarassa. Tälläkin hetkellä ammattipyöräilybisnis on tärkeä taloudellisesti monille eri osapuolille. Tuossa muuten Tourin virallinen ajanottaja mainostaa http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mq3q-I0DpU

----------


## kp63

ihan pikkujuttuna, vaan kun pohditaan eri kuskien esim froomen suorituksia ja erityisesti nopeita muutoksia keskinäisissä eroissa niin pitää muistaa, että jokainen kuljettaja saa erilaisista aineista erisuuren hyödyn. epo lisää jonkun suoritusta enemmän kuin toisen etc. sallituista esim creatiini tehoaa joillekin, toisille ei. kun jonkun aineen testaus paranee ja sen käyttö joudutaan lopettamaan tai annostusta muuttamaan, vaikuttaa se aina keskinäisiin järjestyksiin jotenkin.

----------


## kp63

edelliseen toisioajattelua: douppaushan voidaan ajatella tavaksi tasoittaa luojan antamat lahjat niin että, kaikki on tältä osin samalla viivalla. Kaikille vaan 165 arvoksi viivalle ja lihasvoimaa saa ottaa sen verran kun luulee tarvitsevansa. tulee tasasempia kilpailuja.

----------


## asb

kp63: täysin väärä päätelmä. Selitetty tässä topicissa 20 kertaa.

----------


## J T K

http://cyclingtips.com.au/2013/07/er...its-to-doping/

----------


## erkkk

IMHO zabel vanhana DDR:n kasvattina ei ole ajanut yhtään kautta puhtaana. Jos iltasatuja meinaa uskoa niin voi aloittaa vaikkapa kertaamalla sitä mitä DDR:n systeemi teki nuorillekin urheilijoille, ihmetellä miksi mies kärysi jo 1994 steroideista ja myöhemmin tunnusti vaan kertaalleen kokeilleensa EPOA, muttei tykännyt vaikutuksista. Onhan se ikävää tunnustaa että ei ole ajanut päivääkään puhtaana, vaikeuttaa kummasti tulevaisuuden uranäkymiä. Ja siksi tämäkin satuseppo jatkaa tarinoidensa kertomista. Zabel ei minusta ollut ajan uhri, vaan juurikin niitä tapauksia jotka aiheutti sen ajan hengen.

----------


## kontio

> edelliseen toisioajattelua: douppaushan voidaan ajatella tavaksi  tasoittaa luojan antamat lahjat niin että, kaikki on tältä osin samalla  viivalla. Kaikille vaan 165 arvoksi viivalle ja lihasvoimaa saa ottaa  sen verran kun luulee tarvitsevansa. tulee tasasempia kilpailuja.



Mutta en mä ainakaan halua tasaisia kilpailuja, vaan nähdä kun joku sotkee muut suohon.
Eiköhän optimitilanne olis kuitenkin se, että a)synnynnäisesti superlahjakkaat b)kovasti harjoitelleet ja etenkin a+b yhdistelmä kykenee tuohon.
Lahjakkuushan voi sitten olla 90ml/kg/min vo2,Cavendishiakin nopeammat jalat, joku tuskageenin puutos tai ihan mitä vaan muuta.

----------


## Jman

http://www.hs.fi/m/urheilu/Ex-t%C3%A...a1375240493057

Samaa mieltä.

----------


## Mattia

Jep. Titteleiden vieminen vuosia liian myöhään ei tuo iloa muille kuin palstojen Tsiisustelijoille. Der Kaiser rules.

----------


## Straiss

E. ei mitään

----------


## arctic biker

Kannattaa muistaa DDR:n aika. Douppaaminen oli valtiojohtoista eikä yksilöstä kiinni. Kuka siellä Itä-Saksassa aikoinaan asui ja urheili niin jossain vaiheessa koneiston kemiallisen suorituskyvyn terhakoitumisohjelmaan joutui mukaan. Tai jos et halunnut niin ura loppui siihen. Puhumattakaan miten myöhemmässä siviili-elämässä kieltäytyminen oli ikuinen tahra ja hidaste.

----------


## plr

Case Erik Zabel. EZ myönsi viime viikonloppuna laajemman dopingainekäytön. Sen jälkeen on tapahtunut:
- EZ erosi Vattenfalls Cyclassicsin johdosta.
- Katusha-tiimi on lopettanut EZ:n kanssa työskentelyn.
- Canyon on pudottanut EZ:n Canyonin brändi- ja nuorisokuvioista. Canyon ehkä tekee EZ:n kanssa jonkinlaista yhteistyötä tulevaisuudessa.

Arvelen, että ei ole edelleenkään dopingia käyttäneillä lopettaneilla urheilijoilla kovin suurta tunkua kirmata tunnustamaan. EZ saattaa itsekin miettiä olisiko sittenkään pitänyt.

Canyonin toimitusjohtajan lausunto on hauskasti muotoiltu: "We do not accept doping of any kind and were deeply disappointed to hear about Erik’s latest statement on his past." Eli ovat pettyneitä siihen, että kuulivat EZ:n lausunnosta. Olisiko heidän mielestään ollut parempi, jos EZ ei olisi kertonut?

----------


## vakevves

> Case Erik Zabel. EZ myönsi viime viikonloppuna laajemman dopingainekäytön. Sen jälkeen on tapahtunut:
> - EZ erosi Vattenfalls Cyclassicsin johdosta.
> - Katusha-tiimi on lopettanut EZ:n kanssa työskentelyn.
> - Canyon on pudottanut EZ:n Canyonin brändi- ja nuorisokuvioista. Canyon ehkä tekee EZ:n kanssa jonkinlaista yhteistyötä tulevaisuudessa.
> 
> Arvelen, että ei ole edelleenkään dopingia käyttäneillä lopettaneilla urheilijoilla kovin suurta tunkua kirmata tunnustamaan. EZ saattaa itsekin miettiä olisiko sittenkään pitänyt.
> 
> Canyonin toimitusjohtajan lausunto on hauskasti muotoiltu: "We do not accept doping of any kind and were deeply disappointed to hear about Erik’s latest statement on his past." Eli ovat pettyneitä siihen, että kuulivat EZ:n lausunnosta. Olisiko heidän mielestään ollut parempi, jos EZ ei olisi kertonut?



Kyllä tämä surulliseksi tekee, kun asioiden selvittäminen tehdään lähes mahdottomaksi. Lieneekö kyse siitä, että johtoporras tuntee olonsa uhatuksi ja hiljentää urheilijat.

----------


## YT

Outoa ylireagointia. Esimerkiksi Garminin brandi ei ole kärsinyt yhtään, vaikka moni Slipstream tiimin jäsen on tunnustanut dopingin käytön.

----------


## OJ

Siitäs sai Zabelin akan poika kun meni höpisemään. Ehkä muutkin nyt ottavat opikseen.

----------


## Timi

> Kannattaa muistaa DDR:n aika. Douppaaminen oli valtiojohtoista eikä yksilöstä kiinni. Kuka siellä Itä-Saksassa aikoinaan asui ja urheili niin jossain vaiheessa koneiston kemiallisen suorituskyvyn terhakoitumisohjelmaan joutui mukaan. Tai jos et halunnut niin ura loppui siihen. Puhumattakaan miten myöhemmässä siviili-elämässä kieltäytyminen oli ikuinen tahra ja hidaste.



Ei pelkästään Ossit vetäneet valtiojohtoisesti. Länsi-Saksan sisäministeriö rahoitti 70-luvulla Freiburgin yliopiston dopingohjelmaa.

----------


## asb

Mä olen edelleen sitä mieltä, että näitä tunnustajia ei tule kohdella silkkihansikkain. Tämä on ohimenevä tilanne, jonka parantuminen ei nopeudu sillä, että nuorille pyöräilijöille opetetaan miten douppauksen saa anteeksi.

Lähtökohta on oltava siinä, että testaus ottaa douppaajat kiinni. Rikkomuksesta seuraavia rangaistuksia ei tule lieventää siksi, että se rohkaisisi jo huijanneita tunnustamaan. Rangaistusten tulee olla pelote niille, jotka eivät vielä ole doupanneet.

Te douppaajien ymmärtäjät, joista muutamat vielä toimitte kilpapyöräilyssä, kuvotatte minua.

----------


## Jman

> Mä olen edelleen sitä mieltä, että näitä tunnustajia ei tule kohdella silkkihansikkain. Tämä on ohimenevä tilanne, jonka parantuminen ei nopeudu sillä, että nuorille pyöräilijöille opetetaan miten douppauksen saa anteeksi.
> .



Sadan vuoden "ohimenevä tilanne"?

----------


## kolistelija

Douppaajien ymmärtämättömyys on ajanut tähän tilanteeseen. Kukaan ei halua kertoa mitään, eikä varsinkaan tehdä yhteistyötä antidoping toiminnan kanssa. Tämä sota vanhoja käyttäjiä vastaan on aivan turhaa ja sen ainoa tehtävä on pitää pyöräilyn nykyään "puhdasta" mainetta yllä.

----------


## asb

> Tämä sota vanhoja käyttäjiä vastaan on aivan turhaa ja sen ainoa tehtävä on pitää pyöräilyn nykyään "puhdasta" mainetta yllä.



Eli sun mielestä ei ole järkevää iskostaa nuorille ajatusta, että douppaus ei nykyään ole pyöräilyssä Ok?

Vanhoja käyttäjiä vastaan juuri pitää taistella, koska heistä tulee seuraavat pyöräilyn taustavaikuttajat. Uudet käyttäjät jäävät kiinni testeissä (tai vanhoina käyttäjinä, kun testit paranevat).

Joka tapauksessa historia (1998) on opettanut, etä pitää olla pelote siltä varalta, että on olemassa aine, joka ei näy olemassa olevissa testeissä. Anteeksianto ei ole pelote.

----------


## kolistelija

> Eli sun mielestä ei ole järkevää iskostaa nuorille ajatusta, että douppaus ei nykyään ole pyöräilyssä Ok?
> 
> Vanhoja käyttäjiä vastaan juuri pitää taistella, koska heistä tulee seuraavat pyöräilyn taustavaikuttajat. Uudet käyttäjät jäävät kiinni testeissä (tai vanhoina käyttäjinä, kun testit paranevat).
> 
> Joka tapauksessa historia (1998) on opettanut, etä pitää olla pelote siltä varalta, että on olemassa aine, joka ei näy olemassa olevissa testeissä. Anteeksianto ei ole pelote.



Tämä sillä oletuksella että nykyinen ammattiurheilu olisi jotenkin puhdasta. Ei pelote toimi sellaista konetta vastaan jossa käyttöä on riittävästi. Kiinnijäämisen pelko sen pitäisi ohjata puhtaampaan suuntaan, ei tällaisen urpovatvoilun pelote. Mutta kun kiinni ei jäädä niin mitä helvetin väliä sillä on miten rangaistaan? Haittaako se jäädä kiinni aktiiviuran jälkee (tätä kysymystä kannattaa miettiä pyöräilijän silmin, pelotonissa jossa suurin osa käyttää)? Pitäisiköhän asiaa lähestyä joltain vähän järkevämmältä kantilta? Kuten esimerkiksi yhteistyöstä douppareiden kanssa...

Esimerkkiä voi ottaa vaikkapa meidän kotimaisesta liikenteestä, jossa rangaistusskaala on taitaa olla maailman tiukimpia. Täällä voi silti ajaa ihan miten ikinä haluaa, sillä kiinnijäämisestä ei ole pelkoa. Se on myös yllättävän monen mielestä hyväksyttävää...

----------


## TuplaO

Tämä on tällainen "yhtäältä, toisaalta"-tilanne. Kyllähän se panee miettimään, että vanhoista rikkeistä selviäisi toteamalla "sori jätkät, mun moka". Onhan sekin vähän outoa, ettei suunsa puhtaaksi puhumiselle ole kovinkaan vahvaa insentiiviä, jos haluaa pitää duuninsa. Olen asbin kanssa periaatteessa samaa mieltä, mutta eikö se ole perseestä, että tunnustajia on tekopyhästi tuomitsemassa ja kengitämässä porukkaa, jotka itse douppasivat / pyörittivät järjestelmää? Tekonsa myöntävä ex-douppaaja naulitaan ristiin, mutta valhetta jatkava ex-douppaaja jatkaa iloisesti hommia. 

Veemäinen ongelma; meikäläisen lahjoilla tähän ei kyllä löydä mitään toimivaa ja eleganttia ratkaisua.

----------


## YT

Ongelmia ovat itse douppaaminen sekä omerta. Dopingtestejä on tehty jo 40 vuotta eikä sillä ole douppaaminen vielä loppunut. Sillä välin, kun yritetään saada doping loppumaan testaamalla, voitaisiin samalla yrittää nujertaa omerta.

----------


## pulmark

Mun mielestä voisi myös vahvemmin pyrkiä vaikuttamaan dopingia käyttävien taustavaikuttajien/järjestelmän (sporttipäälliköt, lääkärit, valmentajat, sponsorit, lääkevalmistajat, urheiluliittojen johtohenkilöt yms.) toimintaan. Nykyisin pelkästään dopingia käyttävien urheilijoiden löytäminen ja rankaiseminen on vähän kuin alimman tason huumediilereiden etsimistä. En oikein usko että kovin moni noista kiinnijääneistä yksin suhmuroi, tai ainakin yksin toimivat paljastuvat nopeasti.

Ranskan hallituksen julkaisemassa raportissa taisi yhtenä kohtana olla mm. viranomaisten välisen yhteistyön tehostaminen. Vaikka en jenkkimeiningistä noin yleensä paljon välitä niin USADA toiminta Armstrong tapauksessa mm. siten että doping- toiminnassa mukana olleille urheilijoille annettiin muodolliset rangaistukset kun suostuivat yhteistyöhön oli myös askel oikeaan suuntaan tuon Omertan murtamisessa.

----------


## asb

Nyt en lainaa edeltäjiä, kun olen kännykällä liikkeessä. Muutamalle edelliselle siis vastauksia. 

Onhan nykytilanne v-mäinen, mutta ei se parane sillä, että douppaajille annetaan anteeksi ja heidät otetaan avosylin mukaan taustsjoukkoihin edellisten douppaajien seuraajiksi. Just nyt en näe muuta vaihtoehtoa, kuin purra hammasta ja mennä väkisin eteenpäin uutta kohti vanhojen virheiden toistamisen sijasta.

Zabelia nyt viimeksi tuo jälkikäteen kiinni jääminen on tainnut ihan tosissaan haitata. Armstrongikin pääasiassa väistelee tuulettimesta edellern lentäviä kökkäreitä. Olanoko se potkaistiin Vueltasta? Varoittavia esimerkkejä tulee lisää. Dopingiin sekaantuneita lääkäreitä on potkittu joukkueista.

Viimeaikaisten uutisten valossa Omerta ei ole niin vahva aktiiviajajien keskuudessa. Vini Fantinin hääräily tuomittiin monelta taholta. Vanhojen jäärien keskuudessa se on voimissaan ja siksi heille ei pidä antaa anteeksi. Joona Laukka esimerkiksi on täälläkin monen arvostama taustavaikuttaja ja vahva Omertan ylläpitäjä.

Kiinni jäämisen pelkohan vain kasvaa, kun se ulottuu kauas ajajauran toiselle puolelle.

----------


## kontio

> Joona Laukka esimerkiksi on täälläkin monen arvostama taustavaikuttaja ja vahva Omertan ylläpitäjä.



Jep

----------


## OJ

Systeemi on edelleen rikki ja korjausyritykset ovat menneet pääosin metsään. Doping-sota on pääosin edelleenkin ammattilaisten tasolla ja amatööritasolla valvonta taitaa olla edelleen aika vähäistä. Tosin ei se pelkästään testaamalla parane, vaan koko systeemiä pitää lähteä muuttamaan pikkujunnuista alkaen. Tietty on hyvä, että vanhoja staroja käryää, mutta totuutta ei varmasti saada selville kun puhujille lyödään luu kurkkuun.

Nykyäänhän on pakko saada proffasoppari viimeistään 22-vuotiaana tai laittaa pillit pussiin, eli vauhdilla staraksi tai etsimään jotain muuta tekemistä. Ehkä vähän kärjistäen. Monille lahjakkaillekin kuskeille toi voi olla liian tiukka aikataulu ja ruokkii mun mielestä ongelmaa kun junnuista pitää ponnistaa kovaan U23/Elite tiimiin ja siitä vauhdilla proffaksi. 23-vuotias amatööri on auttamatta pudonnut systeemi kyydistä.

----------


## pulmark

> Nykyäänhän on pakko saada proffasoppari viimeistään 22-vuotiaana tai laittaa pillit pussiin, eli vauhdilla staraksi tai etsimään jotain muuta tekemistä. Ehkä vähän kärjistäen. Monille lahjakkaillekin kuskeille toi voi olla liian tiukka aikataulu ja ruokkii mun mielestä ongelmaa kun junnuista pitää ponnistaa kovaan U23/Elite tiimiin ja siitä vauhdilla proffaksi. 23-vuotias amatööri on auttamatta pudonnut systeemi kyydistä.



http://inthedrops.wordpress.com/2013...s-left-behind/

Katushan kehitysteamin (RusVelo) pari jamppaa käynyt ajamassa criterium-kisoja jenkeissä ja jättäneet jälkeensä majapaikkansa roskikseen ihan mukavan lääkevaraston. Artikkelin mukaan ei mitään laittomia lääkeaineita, infuusiosetti tosin ei oikein sovi UCI:n "ei neuloja"- periaatteisiin. Kumpikaan noista Kovalevin veljeksistä ei tosin mitään junnuja enää (27v, 24v).

----------


## Kal Pedal

Minä arvostan suuresti Joona Laukkaa. Vielä enemmän arvostaisin jos se luopuisi omertasta.

----------


## RH1

> Minä arvostan suuresti Joona Laukkaa. Vielä enemmän arvostaisin jos se luopuisi omertasta.



http://yle.fi/urheilu/ex-ammattipyor...puhuta/6461015

"Sovittiin ettei asioista puhuta, mutta ikinä en ole käyttänyt" :Hymy:  

Joonalla ei ole mitään muuta motiivia purkaa omertaa, kuin omantunnon puhdistaminen. Ymmärtääkseni on edellen Polarilla?? hommissa ja monet hyvät kontaktit varmasti perustuvat aktiiviajoilta luotuihin suhteisiin. Tunnustukset saattais tuhota miehen koko ammatin, elintason ja työnantajan maineen. Olisiko paljastuksissa muutenkaan mitään mullistavaa?

----------


## BONK

Tämä nyt on hiusten halkomista, mutta lauseesta "_Armstrongin puheet tuntuvat pahalta niiden puolesta, jotka eivät ole käyttäneet._" saa sellaisen kuvan, että J. Laukka ei tuohon joukkoon kuuluisi. Kai sitä sanoisi, että "minua, PUHDASTA urheilijaa, Amstrongin puheet loukkaavat.". Kyllä heitti ikävänä varjon itsensä päälle, valitettavasti.

----------


## kontio

> Kyllä heitti ikävänä varjon itsensä päälle, valitettavasti.



Jos on Festinassa 90-luvulla ajanut niinkin hyvin kuin ajoi, ei kai luuloja puhumalla miksikään muuteta  :Leveä hymy: 
Mutta saahan siinä tarkkana olla mitä möläyttelee

----------


## OJ

Saa olla aika kova jantteri jos lähtee puhumaan suunsa puhtaaksi ja ottaa itselleen kenkää duunipaikastaan ja pissii työllistymismahdollisuutensa missään läheltä liippaavalla alalla. Mikäs siinä...suu puhtaaksi -> kenkää -> uudelle alalle/uralle, helppoa kuin mikä. Kaiken huipuksi tästä eivät hyötyisi ketkään muut kuin nojatuolikarpot. Doping-ongelmaa ei näillä tunnustuksilla poisteta.

----------


## PTM

Joona, Festina, nousukiitoon lähteneet tulokset ja ei dopingia  - mikähän tuossa ei täsmää... Ja ellen nyt ihan väärin muista, niin taisi Joona aikoinaan puolustella jossakin Fillari-lehden kolumnissaan kortisonin käyttöä kisan jälkeisissä tilanteissa palautukseen. Harmi, ettei ole enää tuota lehteä tallessa, mutta korjatkaa jos olen väärässä, mikäli joku tuon lehden omistaa!

----------


## RH1

Eikä nämä D-asiat laske mun silmissä kuin vähän ajajien arvostusta. Jossain vaiheessa se valinta d-vitamiinin ja D-vitamiinin välillä piti vaan tehdä.

Ennen ammattilaisuutta jokainen kuski on joutunut pyörittämään ketjua tuhansia tunteja, suurimmaksi osaksi sateessa ja kylmässä. Elämään köyhyysrajalla ilman selkeetä tietoa tulevasta elintasosta. Kestämään sitä kaikkea paremmin kuin 99% muut lajin harrastajista. Ne ketkä eivät olleet äärimmäisen lahjakkaita, joutuivat harjoittelemaan kovempaa ja tekemään yksinkertaiset asiat fiksummin kuin muut. Vastapainoksi on saanut upeita kokemuksia, reissuja ja voinut sanoa hyvästi tylsälle toimistotyölle. Järki sanoi että tätä ammattia ei kannata harjoittaa, mutta mieli vei liikaa maantielle. 

Jossain vaiheessa juuri unelman portilla kaikki ympärillä ilmoittaa että tämä ammatti ei onnistua ilman tätä kehittävää ja tuota palauttavaa piikkiä. Ensimmäisenä näin on ilmoittanut oma pomo, jolle on melko vaikea sanoa non. Tässä vaiheessa suomalaisista askeleen taakse ottivat ainakin K.Kananen ja P.Sundstedt. 

Toivottavasti nykyään asiat ovat edes vähän paremmin, eikä valintoja tarvitse tehdä ammattilaiseksi päästäkseen. Elintärkeän medianäkyvyyden luominen pelotonissa on sitten eri juttu.

----------


## BONK

Nyt kun reipas "D-puhdistus" alkoi Länsi-Saksan urheiluhistorian osalta niin eiköhän nämä tässäkin esille tuodut pyöräilymaailman "omertat" ala kohta murtua. On nimittäin paljon helpompi tunnustaa numerolla 997 kuin keikkua ensimmäisenä ja ainoana pääotsikoissa.

----------


## J T K

Kaikki kiertyy rahan ja vallan ympärille. Ranking-pisteet, medianäkyvyys, sponsoreiden tyytyväisyys. Tallit kokoaisuudessaan ovat välineitä, joilla tätä kakkua leivotaan. Peruspelotonkuski on sitä taikinaa välissä. Kapteenit nomparelleja päällä. Kokoajan joku on lohkomassa isompaa siivua kuin olis tarvis. Aina tarvitaan uutta pohjaa, jolle työntää lisää täytettä. Tourit ja muut on sitä kermavaahtoa ja mansikoita. Kerrokset tuppaa olemaan kuivaa kamaa, ellei niitä kostuta. Jos olet loukkaantuneena, arvosi on nolla. Korkeintaan kuljet kissanristiäsissä edustamassa. Jos sitäkään. Yöpöydälle ilmestyy vitamiineja. Syö, toivu nopeammin ja aja. Täytettä tarvitaan.

----------


## Fuuga

^Kaunista maalailua  :Hymy:  Kiitos.

Harvemmin tästä lajista kuulee d-uutisia: http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2013...35415_ur.shtml
Maailman parhaiten palkattu baseball-tähti sai ennätyspitkän pelikiellon.

----------


## vetooo

Ensimmäinen askel otetaan UCI:n pj-vaalissa, joka käydään syyskuun lopussa. Pat McQuaidin 8 vuoden tuhoamiskausi loppuu (toivottavasti). Sitten katsotaan, tuleeko mitään totuuskomissiota tms. Istuvan pj:n vastaehdokas Brian Cookson on luvannut tarkistaa UCI:n päämajan komerot ja katsoa, löytyykö sieltä luurankoröykkiöitä.

----------


## asb

> Harvemmin tästä lajista kuulee d-uutisia



Nuo pallopelit voi keskustella Off topic-osaston Doping-ketjussa.

Vetoon twitteristä bongasin tämän. Vois melkein laittaa UCI-topicciinkin.  :Hymy: 

http://www.insidethegames.biz/sports...-head-of-usada

Eli USADA haluaisi testata USA Pro Cycling Challengessä, mutta UCI ei anna lupaa vaan testaa itse, vaikka kisajärjestäjäkin haluaisi USADA:n kehiin.
Tygart väittää, että UCI ei tule testaamaan testosteronia, HGH:ia tai EPO:a, joten käryjä ei tule.

----------


## RH1

Koko asiaan vois hakea varsin erilaista näkökantaa: Miksi pyöräilyssä  tarvitaan dopingia katsojan (=maksajan) kannalta? Verrataan vaikka  yleisurheiluun tai muuhun korkeammalle ja kovempaa lajeihin. Ketä  kiinnostaa enää 100m maailmanmestaruus ajalla 10,5.

Pyöräilyssä yleinen trendi on toisin päin:

-Vauhti:  Suurin osa katsojista pitää vuorietapeista ja hitaasta kuolemasta.  Chris Froomeakin arvostettaisiin enemmän, jos olis voittanut Tourin  hitaimmalla keskarilla 20 vuoteen. "Kyllä nyt laji on puhdas kun mäet ei  nouse niin kovaa. Saadan tuijottaa Eurosporttiakin 5 tuntia enemmän. Parhaimmillaan menee kaikki heinäkuun aurinkoiset päivät."  Tv-katsojan kannalta on ihan sama ajetaanko 45:tä vai 42:ta. Alamäessä  päästään kyllä kovaa ilman aineitakin.

-Tuntemukset: Nihilistiset  pyöräilyn ystävät tykkäävät kun ammattilaisetkin kärsii. Ei kukaan halua  nähdä kun vuorten yli ajetaan hymy naamalla, tai Pohjoinen Helvetti ei ole nimensä mukainen. Inhimilliset suoritukset, väsymys, pelko,  kaatumiset, katkeamiset, niitä katsojat haluavat. Hymyssä suin voidaan  kyllä ajaa Tourin viimeisen etapin alku ilman aineitakin.

-Menestys:  Pyöräilyssä voi saada arvostusta ja sillä voi elättää perheensä ilman  yhtään voittoa tai sijoitusta 30 joukkoon. Kaikissa muissa  yksilölajeissa sellainen ammattilainen ei olis mitään. Isoissa kisoissa  vain kourallinen taistelee kokonaisvoitosta, etappivoitoista vähän  enemmän. Jos koko peloton olis puhdas, kenellä vaan olisi joskus  mahdollisuus voittoon. Tai sitten ei ole edes tarvetta. Jens Voigt olisi  arvostettu pyöräilijä myös ilman yhtään voittoa!

-Pitkät  kilpailut: Harrastelijat ajelee äärimmäisen raskaita Granfondoja ja  reittikilpailuja ilman aineita. Aavikoiden yli juostaa, hiihdetään  Grönlannin läpi ja juostaan ympäri vuorokauden ilman aineita. Terveenä jokainen  ammattilainen pystyisi selvittämään Grand tourin kaltaisen  rääkin ilman D-vitskua. Palautuminen on huonompaa ja vauhti hitaampaa,  mutta edellä mainitusita syistä se ei suurta yleisöä haittaa.

-Näyttävät  iskut: Tässä kohtaa joutuu vähän miettimään. Iskuja on kuitenkin ollut  läpi pyöräilyn historian, aiemmin ne vaan saattoi kestää sen 400km. Mikäköhän silloin oli nakkimakkaran mittainen.  Katsojat haluavat nähdä boogie woogieta ja se toki onnistuu paremmin  hevosen verellä. Kuitenkaan vaikea uskoa Wiggoa tinttaamassa iskua iskun  perään, vaikka mitkä Muhleggin aineet olis koneessa. Kyllä rehti kilpailu on  parempaa, kuin epäinhimilliseltä näyttävät vauhdinlisäykset, jonka jälkeen se yks taas voittaa. Parempaan suuntaan pyöräily on viime vuosina mennytkin, kun muistelee Riisiä Hautacamilla,  Il Piratan bluffauksia tai Lancen "The lookia".

----------


## asb

> Pyöräilyssä yleinen trendi on toisin päin



Onko sittenkään noin? Sun pitäisi verrata maratonjuoksua maantiepyöräilyyn ja kenttäjuoksua ratapyöräilyyn.

----------


## Fuuga

> Nuo pallopelit voi keskustella Off topic-osaston Doping-ketjussa.



Ach, totta, siellähän se oikea threadi luuraa... pääsit rokottamaan.





> -Menestys:  Pyöräilyssä voi saada arvostusta ja sillä voi elättää  perheensä ilman  yhtään voittoa tai sijoitusta 30 joukkoon. Kaikissa  muissa  yksilölajeissa sellainen ammattilainen ei olis mitään. Isoissa  kisoissa  vain kourallinen taistelee kokonaisvoitosta, etappivoitoista  vähän  enemmän. Jos koko peloton olis puhdas, kenellä vaan olisi joskus   mahdollisuus voittoon. Tai sitten ei ole edes tarvetta. Jens Voigt  olisi  arvostettu pyöräilijä myös ilman yhtään voittoa!



Totta, kuitenkin kun ihmisiä ollaan ei riitä elättäminen ja toimeentulo vaan ne parhaimmat palkintorahat ja suurin kuuluisuus, jota podiumilla olijat saavat. Maailma on täynnä urheilun valmentajia ja muita taustavaikuttajia, jotka ovat sisäpiirien arvostamia, mutta heille ei paljoa otsikoita ole revitty - puhumattakaan palkintorahoista.

----------


## RH1

> Onko sittenkään noin? Sun pitäisi verrata maratonjuoksua maantiepyöräilyyn ja kenttäjuoksua ratapyöräilyyn.



Juu totta että kestävyysjuoksussa ei aina odoteta maailmanennätystä, eikä arvokisoissa muutenkaan ajalla niin väliä. Vertasin kuitenkin yleisesti seurattaviin lajeihin yleisurheilu vs. maantiepyöräily. Pelkästään maratoneja seuraavia ihmisiä on aika vähän. Maratonissa tehty "vetotyö" ei katsota oikeen minkään arvoiseksi ja jäniksiä pidetään lähinnä juoksijoina jotka eivät muuten pärjää. Totuushan on ihan toinen.

Totta, kuitenkin kun ihmisiä ollaan ei riitä elättäminen ja toimeentulo vaan ne parhaimmat palkintorahat ja suurin kuuluisuus, jota podiumilla olijat saavat. Maailma on täynnä urheilun valmentajia ja muita taustavaikuttajia, jotka ovat sisäpiirien arvostamia, mutta heille ei paljoa otsikoita ole revitty - puhumattakaan palkintorahoista.[/QUOTE]

En usko että läheskään kaikki pyöräilijät kaipaavat sitä kuuluisuutta ja palkintorahatkin jaetaan tallin kesken. Kuitenkin ymmärtäähän sen että uran jälkeen mielumminen tekis mitä haluis ku alkais samantien etsimään töitä että sää voita leivän päälle. Perus domestique saa 30t ja tähti 3miljoonaa kaudesta, mutta samat tuloerot jylläävät kaikkialla tässä maailmassa.

Äskeisellä yritinkin vaan valoittaa että suuri yleisö ei mielestäni kannusta dopingiin toisin kuin monessa muussa lajissa. Jos raskaita reittejä pidetään tähän syynä, niin se on ihan jauhantaa. Syitä miksi täysin puhdasta pelotonia ei ikinä tule olemaan on monia.

----------


## vakevves

> Juu totta että kestävyysjuoksussa ei aina odoteta maailmanennätystä, eikä arvokisoissa muutenkaan ajalla niin väliä. Vertasin kuitenkin yleisesti seurattaviin lajeihin yleisurheilu vs. maantiepyöräily. Pelkästään maratoneja seuraavia ihmisiä on aika vähän. Maratonissa tehty "vetotyö" ei katsota oikeen minkään arvoiseksi ja jäniksiä pidetään lähinnä juoksijoina jotka eivät muuten pärjää. Totuushan on ihan toinen.
> 
> Totta, kuitenkin kun ihmisiä ollaan ei riitä elättäminen ja toimeentulo vaan ne parhaimmat palkintorahat ja suurin kuuluisuus, jota podiumilla olijat saavat. Maailma on täynnä urheilun valmentajia ja muita taustavaikuttajia, jotka ovat sisäpiirien arvostamia, mutta heille ei paljoa otsikoita ole revitty - puhumattakaan palkintorahoista.



Pyöräilijän oma etu olisi ehdottoman puhdas urheilu. D-linjalle lähtenyt pyöräilijä on pelkkää tykinruokaa. Kärähtänyt uhrataan, mutta systeemi säilyy. Tuurilla kärähtämätön saa mainetta ja mammonaa. Toisaalta D-linja nostaa maineeseen erilaisia tyyppejä kuin puhdas urheilu. Jonkun pää kestää testausstressiä, toisen ei. Luontaisesti hyvillä veri-ym. arvoilla ei ole merkitystä, jos ne saa aineilla.

3 viikkoa kestävä gran-tour houkuttelee D-linjalle enemmän kuin muutaman päivän mittainen kisa. Siksi pitäisi siirtyä korkeintaan 2 viikkoa pitkiin kisoihin. Urheilullisesti siinä ei muutu mikään. 
En usko että läheskään kaikki pyöräilijät kaipaavat sitä kuuluisuutta ja palkintorahatkin jaetaan tallin kesken. Kuitenkin ymmärtäähän sen että uran jälkeen mielumminen tekis mitä haluis ku alkais samantien etsimään töitä että sää voita leivän päälle. Perus domestique saa 30t ja tähti 3miljoonaa kaudesta, mutta samat tuloerot jylläävät kaikkialla tässä maailmassa.

Äskeisellä yritinkin vaan valoittaa että suuri yleisö ei mielestäni kannusta dopingiin toisin kuin monessa muussa lajissa. Jos raskaita reittejä pidetään tähän syynä, niin se on ihan jauhantaa. Syitä miksi täysin puhdasta pelotonia ei ikinä tule olemaan on monia.[/QUOTE]

----------


## Matti S.

> Joona, Festina, nousukiitoon lähteneet tulokset ja ei dopingia  - mikähän tuossa ei täsmää... Ja ellen nyt ihan väärin muista, niin taisi Joona aikoinaan puolustella jossakin Fillari-lehden kolumnissaan kortisonin käyttöä kisan jälkeisissä tilanteissa palautukseen. Harmi, ettei ole enää tuota lehteä tallessa, mutta korjatkaa jos olen väärässä, mikäli joku tuon lehden omistaa!



http://yle.fi/mot/110900/kasis.htm

----------


## kontio

"Poliisi takavarikoi          Voetin kalenterit, joissa oli kirjanpito pyöräilijöille annetuista aineista.          Merkintöjen mukaan myös Laukka ajoi Epon ja kasvuhormonien siivittämänä.          Vai ajoiko? Hän on itse väittänyt kalenterimerkintöjä tekaistuksi."
Lainattu 6.8.2013, saatavissa http://yle.fi/mot/110900/kasis.htm

----------


## BONK

> "Poliisi takavarikoi          Voetin kalenterit, joissa oli kirjanpito pyöräilijöille annetuista aineista.          Merkintöjen mukaan myös Laukka ajoi Epon ja kasvuhormonien siivittämänä.          Vai ajoiko? Hän on itse väittänyt kalenterimerkintöjä tekaistuksi."
> Lainattu 6.8.2013, saatavissa http://yle.fi/mot/110900/kasis.htm



Enpä muistanutkaan, että Laukkaa osoitettiin sormella näin selkeästi... MOT:n juttuihin olen tosin suhtautunut jonkinmoisella varauksella, joukossa on ollut aika raskaita hutejakin.

----------


## Tripla69

"Miksi käyttäisin / en käyttäisi" -problematiikkaa pohditaan nyt monella tasolla ja monesta näkökulmasta:
http://www.economist.com/news/scienc...hletes-dilemma

Antti

----------


## RH1

> Pyöräilijän oma etu olisi ehdottoman puhdas urheilu. D-linjalle lähtenyt pyöräilijä on pelkkää tykinruokaa. Kärähtänyt uhrataan, mutta systeemi säilyy. Tuurilla kärähtämätön saa mainetta ja mammonaa. Toisaalta D-linja nostaa maineeseen erilaisia tyyppejä kuin puhdas urheilu. Jonkun pää kestää testausstressiä, toisen ei. Luontaisesti hyvillä veri-ym. arvoilla ei ole merkitystä, jos ne saa aineilla.
> 
> 3 viikkoa kestävä gran-tour houkuttelee D-linjalle enemmän kuin muutaman päivän mittainen kisa. Siksi pitäisi siirtyä korkeintaan 2 viikkoa pitkiin kisoihin. Urheilullisesti siinä ei muutu mikään.



Meinaatko että dopingin käyttö vähenis, jos GT:stä napsastaan viikko pois? Urheilullisesti kilpailut olisivat samanlaisia, ellei jopa parempia, mutta perinteet kuitenkin velvoittaa. Dopingin käyttö ei kyllä vähenis vielä yhtään. "Ympäriäjot" olivat aikoinaan ympäriajoja. Nykyään ne koostuvat etapeista eri puolella maata. Ainakaan Tourin reittiä ei pitäisi enää entisestään lyhentää.

----------


## Jman

Jos viikkoon lyhennettäisi niin sitten alkaisi olla jo vaikutusta.

----------


## asb

> Jos viikkoon lyhennettäisi niin sitten alkaisi olla jo vaikutusta.



Koska päivän mittaisissa klassikoissa ei koskaan doupattu.

Satasen pikajuoksussakaan ei tartte doupata, koska se kestää vain 10 sekuntia.

Eikö se nyt ole jo kaikille päivänselvää, että kisojen pituus ei koskaan ole ollut douppaamisen syy. Se syy on aina ja joka kerta ollut voittamisen tarve.

----------


## plr

> .. kisojen pituus ei koskaan ole ollut douppaamisen syy. Se syy on aina ja joka kerta ollut voittamisen tarve.



Tästä olen täysin samaa mieltä. Jos aineilla saa etua, oli matka mikä hyvänsä, niin käyttäjiä löytyy. Jos käytöstä jäisi aina kiinni ja saisi rangaistuksen, niin käyttö loppuisi.

----------


## Jman

> Koska päivän mittaisissa klassikoissa ei koskaan doupattu.
> 
> Satasen pikajuoksussakaan ei tartte doupata, koska se kestää vain 10 sekuntia.
> 
> Eikö se nyt ole jo kaikille päivänselvää, että kisojen pituus ei koskaan ole ollut douppaamisen syy. Se syy on aina ja joka kerta ollut voittamisen tarve.



Prööt!

----------


## JouniS

> "Miksi käyttäisin / en käyttäisi" -problematiikkaa pohditaan nyt monella tasolla ja monesta näkökulmasta:
> http://www.economist.com/news/scienc...hletes-dilemma
> 
> Antti



Tässä alkuperäinen paperi: http://www.wiso.uni-hamburg.de/filea...s_Innocent.pdf

Economistin jutussa kerrottiin ehdotetun, että kaikki testitulokset, myös negatiiviset, pitäisi julkistaa. Olisiko tämä nyt niin vaikeaa?

----------


## A R:nen

Tanskan liittohan tekee jo noin (vaikkei kai virallisesti saisikaan), kaikista testeistä on tiedote liiton nettisivuilla.

----------


## PeeHoo

Ensimmäinen käry Moskovan MM-kisoissa. http://www.yle.fi/tekstitv/txt/P626_01.html

----------


## Kal Pedal

Tällä nyt ei ole oikeasti merkitystä, mutta http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/kitt...ve-he-is-clean

----------


## kolistelija

> Tällä nyt ei ole oikeasti merkitystä, mutta http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/kitt...ve-he-is-clean



Onko olemassa aineita joilla sprintteri saisi erityisen suurta hyötyä? Mietin vaan kun käsittääkseni kirikykyä kehittävistä aineista ei taida saada kovin hyvää hyötysuhdetta kiinnijäämisen riskiin suhteutettuna. Saa ja pitää valistaa!

----------


## Kal Pedal

Olihan Cipo:kin 1998-listalla.

----------


## Mattia

> Onko olemassa aineita joilla sprintteri saisi erityisen suurta hyötyä? Mietin vaan kun käsittääkseni kirikykyä kehittävistä aineista ei taida saada kovin hyvää hyötysuhdetta kiinnijäämisen riskiin suhteutettuna. Saa ja pitää valistaa!



Niin, ei ole vielä keksitty ainetta, jolla sprintterille tulisi lisää voimaa, eikä myöskään sellaista, jolla sprintteri saavuttaisi loppusuoran "tuoreempana"...hmm ? Vai olisinko joskus kuullut sellaisista puhuttavan...

----------


## kolistelija

> Niin, ei ole vielä keksitty ainetta, jolla sprintterille tulisi lisää voimaa, eikä myöskään sellaista, jolla sprintteri saavuttaisi loppusuoran "tuoreempana"...hmm ? Vai olisinko joskus kuullut sellaisista puhuttavan...



Ja näiden aineiden kohdalla hyöty vs. kiinnijäämisen riski on vaivan arvoista? Käsittääkseni varsinkin voimaa lisäävät aineet ovat nykyään aika helposti testattavissa ja mitenköhän suuri hyöty kirimiehellä on happiketjua parantavista aineista tasamaakisoissa ja kirietapeilla?

Oon minäkin kuullu, mutta näen siinä vähemmän järkeä kuin mäkimiesten ja tempotykkien kohdalla...

----------


## RH1

> Ja näiden aineiden kohdalla hyöty vs. kiinnijäämisen riski on vaivan arvoista? Käsittääkseni varsinkin voimaa lisäävät aineet ovat nykyään aika helposti testattavissa ja mitenköhän suuri hyöty kirimiehellä on happiketjua parantavista aineista tasamaakisoissa ja kirietapeilla?
> 
> Oon minäkin kuullu, mutta näen siinä vähemmän järkeä kuin mäkimiesten ja tempotykkien kohdalla...



Yritätkö siis vihjata ettei kirissä erityisemmin tarvita mahdollisimman suurta punasolujen määrää veressä ja näin on ollen mahdollisimman hyvää hapenkuljetuskapasiteettia? :Sarkastinen:  Varsinkin kun kiriä valmistellaan vähintään 20km ajamalla kovaa joista viimeset 5km todella kovaa. Kirimiehillä kun on vielä isommat lihakset jotka kaipaavat enemmän happea.

----------


## kolistelija

> Yritätkö siis vihjata ettei kirissä erityisemmin tarvita mahdollisimman suurta punasolujen määrää veressä ja näin on ollen mahdollisimman hyvää hapenkuljetuskapasiteettia? Varsinkin kun kiriä valmistellaan vähintään 20km ajamalla kovaa joista viimeset 5km todella kovaa.



Ei samoissa määrin kun niillä jotka sitä kirijunaa vetää, heidän roolinsa on kuitenkin kirissä jopa suurempi kuin itse kirimiehellä.

----------


## asb

Kun voittaja ajaa 10% päälle inhimillisen maksimin, on mäkietapin aikalimitti myös 10% pienempi. Ja sitte sen kirimiehen pitäis jaksaa sinne loppusuoralle samalla, kun muut ajas sen 10% kovempaa koko päivän. Ei se peesaaminenkaan ihan pelkkää kansituolilla istumista ole.

Kaikki on suhteellista.

----------


## erkkk

Happivelalla ja väsyneenä on vähän paha voittaa kirejä vaikka olisi kuinka nopeat solut. Toki niillä oikeasti nopeilla ei edes pääse maaliin.

----------


## OMT

_Former German pro and current Garmin-Sharp director Andreas Klier has admitted using performance enhancing substances during part of his seventeen year career, with his confession coinciding with the announcement of a six month suspension by USADA.
_
http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/15241/Klier-admits-usage-of-doping-products-during-his-pro-career-loses-results-from-2005-onwards.aspx#ixzz2c5oUwtxY

----------


## Herman

Tallin suhtautuminen asiaan on terveemmällä pohjalla kuin parissa vastaavassa tapauksessa tapahtunut tekopyhä persiille potkinta:
"We support Andreas for telling the truth about his past, a past that pre-dates Slipstream Sports by years, and accepting the consequences that come along with it. Nothing can erase what happened in cycling’s history, but we can learn from it."

Avaisikohan vastaava enemmänkin suita? Mutta mitä tapahtuu MyKnoakeille, menevätkö roskiin samaa tahtia kuin Livestrong-rannekkeet, tuskin.

----------


## asb

> Tallin suhtautuminen asiaan on terveemmällä pohjalla kuin parissa vastaavassa tapauksessa tapahtunut tekopyhä persiille potkinta



No on tuossa erona sellainen seikka, että Klier valitsi Omertan sijasta USADA:n toisin, kuin vaikkapa Zabel ja Olano.

----------


## OMT

> No on tuossa erona sellainen seikka, että Klier valitsi Omertan sijasta USADA:n toisin, kuin vaikkapa Zabel ja Olano.



Duunipaikan säilymisestä on helpompi neuvotella silloin, kun tietää, että pöydän toisella puolella istuvat ovat ihan samassa veneessä. Garminille olisi tässä tilanteessa huonoa peeärrää antaa Klierille kenkää. Eivätkä varmaan haluakaan. Ihan sympaattiselta kaverilta vaikuttaa.

----------


## Matti S.

OT

Dopestrong

YLEkin heräsi...
http://yle.fi/urheilu/armstrong_jout...aukset/6793303

----------


## asb

DiLucan keissikin etenee. Kutsuttu kuultavaksi ensi viikolla.

http://velonews.competitor.com/2013/08/news/di-lucas-doping-hearing-slated-for-september-4_300667

----------


## asb

m.cyclingnews.com/news/vini-fantini-to-sponsor-different-team-in-2014


En löytäny tälle parempaakaan topiccia. Vini Fantini lopettaa Vini Fantinin sponssauksen ja siirtyy sponssaamaan uutta tiimiä, jota johtaa ....... Danilo DiLucan appiukko! Taidan ottaa uuden oluen.

----------


## kukavaa

> En löytäny tälle parempaakaan topiccia.



entä 'ei viitsi avata uutta topsua' tai jopa 'tiimit ja tähdet? no joo, tietty viittasit niihin doupsailu hommeleihin.
vini fantinista sen verran että nimensä puolesta voisi mun puolesta jatkaa, ihan hauska. ja keltaset puvut. 
vähä kännis ja aina läpäl, sori vaa ja heippa.

----------


## Mattia

Niin, ei kai se sponsorin vika ole että sattuu tykkäämään pyöräilystä shakin sijaan. Harvoin sponsori päättää mitä sen antamilla rahoilla ostetaan. Enkä siis tarkoita, että olisi ollut kyseessä muusta kuin yksittäisten urheilijoiden amatöörimäisestä puuhastelusta.

----------


## asb

Mut eiks se ollu just tämä sponsori, joka halus DiLucan mukaan nimeään kantavaan tiimiin? Et siinä mielessä odotukset ei ole korkealla ja siksi vähän läpällä&kännissä tähän topicciin.

----------


## ussaf

Tourin jälkeen tuli frendille heitettyä, että nyt kun mitkään säännöt ei  näytä olevan voimassa, Horner voittaa vielä Vueltan. Ja cowboy pistikin sitten oikein kunnon show'n tiskiin! Mitä jälkipeleihin tulee, niin ainakin täältä  irtoaa stetsonin nosto siitä, että Horner julkaisee kuin virnuillen  kaiken sen, mihin vaikkapa puhtaalla ja avoimella Skylla ja Froomella ei ole ollut pokkaa. Tai Contalla ja Saxolla, Nibalilla ja Astanalla, jne.





> Horner julkaisi biologiset passinsa vuodesta 2008  tähän päivään. Viisaammat varmaan osaavat sanoa niistä jotakin.
> 
> Edit. Datat löytyvät Hornerin kotisivuilta.



Alla niiden viisaampien referointia. Tuon  linkin päässä on Ashendenin ja Mörkebergin oleelliset yleiset  väittämät profiilien tulkinnasta ja niillä saa kiinni perusjutuista:  http://forum.cyclingnews.com/showpos...postcount=2247

Ja tuossa on passidata  koottuna graafiseen muotoon:  http://veloclinic.tumblr.com/post/62...opassport-data

Vueltassa HB laskee aluksi kun  veriplasman volyymi nousee niin kuin GT:lla pitääkin. Mutta sitten HB  nousee Vueltan loppua kohti. Itse asiassa Hornerin HB on korkeampi kisan  lopuksi kuin aluksi, kun sen pitäisi laskea suht tasaisesti. Tämä pomppaus vaatisi selityksen jo sinänsä.

Lisäksi uusien punasolujen  esiasteiden (retic) tuotanto on pientä. Retic käy koko passidatan alhaisimmassa arvossa (0.39%) ja reticit on koko ajan hyvin  matalana verrattuna Hornerin omaan baselineen. Yo. lausunnoissa sekä Ashenden että Mörkeberg pitää tätä oppikirjakeissinä veridoupin vaikutuksista.

Kysymys kai kuuluu, mistä nuo HB:ta kisan aikana nostavat punasolut tulee, kun oma tuotanto on vähäistä.

Profiili  Vueltasta on luultavasti sääntöjen mukainen, koska ei sitä muutoin olisi  julkaistu. Mutta HB:n kääntyminen laskusta nousuun GT:n aikana ylipäänsä ja erityisesti ilman reticien nousua  edes baselineen on omien käsitysteni valossa hyvin epätodennäköistä ilman veridouppia.

Jos näin, niin kokonaisuus on myös jotakuinkin linjassa sen kriitikoiden esittämän väitteen kanssa, että  nykyasetuksilla passi päästää liputtamatta suht isojakin vilunkeja läpi eli ei toimi.

----------


## feltti

> Mutta HB:n kääntyminen laskusta nousuun GT:n aikana ylipäänsä ja erityisesti ilman reticien nousua  edes baselineen on omien käsitysteni valossa hyvin epätodennäköistä ilman veridouppia.



Eikös tuo nousu ollut niin pientä, että se voisi selittyä kehon pienoisella kuivumisella taistelun tuoksinnassa?

----------


## buhvalo

> Eikös tuo nousu ollut niin pientä, että se voisi selittyä kehon pienoisella kuivumisella taistelun tuoksinnassa?



No jos sen HTC:n pitas laskea kisan aikana 2:lla(?)/viikko niin jo saman pysyminen on jo ihme, saatikka nousu. Mutta ihmehan se on oli hornerin voittokin, ja nousutehotkin.  :Hymy:  Ihmeellisella verenkuvalla lajissa on tehty ihmeita.

----------


## Jman

> No jos sen HTC:n pitas laskea kisan aikana 2:lla(?)/viikko niin jo saman pysyminen on jo ihme, saatikka nousu. Mutta ihmehan se on oli hornerin voittokin, ja nousutehotkin.  Ihmeellisella verenkuvalla lajissa on tehty ihmeita.



^^This

Jos ei veriarvot kolmen viikon kisan jälkeen ole alemmalla tasolla (selkeästi) kuin ennen kisaa, niin eikös tuo ole aika selkeetä kauraa?

Hamiltonin kirjassahan tosiaan mainittiin tuo 2 pinnan hematokriitin lasku per viikko.

----------


## feltti

Eli koska tapaus on noin selvä, niin on odotettavissa doping-käry  :Sarkastinen: 





> Seppälä vakuuttaa, että suuret muutokset urheilijan verenkuvassa ja biopassissa riittävät näytöksi oikeussalissa.
> 
> 
> - Kyllä tietysti pelkästään selvät muutokset biologisessa passissa riittävät siihen, että voidaan tuomita.



http://yle.fi/urheilu/veridoping_tul...karyja/6315148

----------


## BONK

Kyllähän tuo vähän sille näyttää, että Hornerilla on vähintäinkin "karpaasin" verta suonissaan. Voi muuten olla aika kinkkistä paljastaa veridopingista tätä nykyä jos menetelmä/välineistö on sillä tasolla, että koko homman voi hoitaa soolona ja toiminta on suunnitelu niin tarkasti, että biopassin rajoissa pysytään.

----------


## feltti

Miksi siis olla veridouppaamatta ja antaa niin pirusti tasoitusta? Tony Martinkin veteli hyvän matkaa toista tuntia 6.5W/kg tehoilla ja pokkasi oikein hyvillä mielin tempon kultamitalin.

----------


## kolistelija

> Tony Martinkin veteli hyvän matkaa toista tuntia 6.5W/kg tehoilla ja pokkasi oikein hyvillä mielin tempon kultamitalin.



Onko tuosta ihan tehodataa jaossa?

----------


## feltti

Ns. ihan kivaa analyysiä tukimusviitteineen: 





> While I cannot say whether Horner was doping or not, your half-baked post needed a response. It is clear from your statements that you know absolutely nothing about hemodynamics other than what you read in internet chat rooms. 
> 
> Hemoglobin rise? from 14.4 on 8/29 to 14.3 on Sept 7. That looks like they did not change. Even the 13.5 measurement on Sept 3 is less that one half of the natural diurnal variation seen in men (see Sennels et. al., 2011, Scand. J. Clin Lab Invest. 71(7):532-541 or Pocock et al., 1989 J. Clin Path. 42(2): 172-179). So contrary to your uninformed opinion, there was no unusual rise in his hemoglobin or hematocrit during the race. 
> 
> The OFF-score variations are well with normal limits, as seen by Pottgeiser et al., (Transfusion 51:1707-1715 and supplementary materials). so there is nothing "red flag" about that. In order to demonstrate probable doping, OFF-score variations need to be in the range of 40-60 (once again read Pottgeiser's article). So were was this 40 point spread you saw? A 16 point swing was the highest I saw for all the scores for 2013 and you should know that you cannot just pick two random OFF-scores and compare them. they are used to evaluate serial changes in hemodynamic parameters. 
> 
> Comparing his Vuelta data to the earlier tests in 2013 what you see is a very stable blood profile. I defy you to show me one piece of data that is indicative of doping using Pottgieser's article as a reference point. 
> 
> Once again, I am not saying Horner is clean or he doped, but based on the data he posted on his Biological Passport there is no evidence that he did. For you to post otherwise just shows your ignorance of the data.



http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/horn...ssport-results

----------


## idänihme

Itse hieman epäilisin Martinin 6.5W/kg teho/painosuhdetta. Tehoja oli varmasti ihan helvetin paljon, mutta on sitä massaakin. Jos tehopainosuhde olisi sanomasi mukainen niin kai Martin olisi käynyt jo Vueltassa nappaamassa jonkin vuoristoetapin mäkimiesten nenän edestä, heillä kun lukemat nousee vain hieman yli kuuden pitkissä nousuissa.

Tietenkään Hornerin verenkuvamuutokset eivät ylitä rajoja joissa voidaan olla yli 99,9% varmoja että kyseessä on ollut veridoping. Kuitenkin muutokset (hemoglobiiniarvon nousu) ovat olosuhteet huomioon ottaen (kova rasitus) melko harvinaisen tuntuisia. Vielä harvinaisemmalta tuntuu että Hemoglobiiniarvo voisi nousta silloin jos uusien verisolujen tuotanto on normaalia alempana. Ja sitten kun se hemoglobiiniarvo ihan sattumalta pompsahti ylös juuri oikeaan aikaan (kesken ympäriajon) kisamenestyksen kannalta. Myös se että juuri kisan alla hemoglobiiniarvo oli biopassiseurannan jakauman ylälaidassa on varsin onnekas sattuma.

Ehkä tuo Hemoglobiinin nousu ilman uusien verisolujen syntymistä on kriittinen geneettinen ominaisuus joka vaan tarvitaan menestyäkseen ympäriajoissa. Tälläinen ominaisuus on ilmeisesti sitten myös Lance Armstrongilta, joka kisasi 09 Tourin omien puheidensa mukaan puhtaana.

Joka tapauksessa hattua täytyy Hornerille nostaa lukemien julkistamisesta. Mielenkiintoista olisi nähdä samat käppyrät Skyn kuskeilta. Onko muutokset vieläkin härskimpiä vai onko veriarvot saatu pysymään normaalimman näköisinä.

----------


## Rommeli

> Ehkä tuo Hemoglobiinin nousu ilman uusien verisolujen syntymistä on kriittinen geneettinen ominaisuus joka vaan tarvitaan menestyäkseen ympäriajoissa. Tälläinen ominaisuus on ilmeisesti sitten myös Lance Armstrongilta, joka kisasi 09 Tourin omien puheidensa mukaan puhtaana.



Sama ominaisuus löytyy myös Sir Bradley Wigginsiltä. Tourissa tuo ei tosin auta kuin juuri ja juuri podiuimille (kolmanneksi).

----------


## asb

Sitte pojat valvottuun testiin, jossa tutkitaan veriarvojen todellinen käytös rasituksessa. On niitä tehty ennenkin ihan vaan pelkille apuajajillekin.

----------


## OJ

Tokkopa Martin on alle 70 kiloinen, mutta riittääköhän 450 wattia aika-ajon MM-kultaan aika reippaalla erolla seuraaviin, jotka eivät ole mitään kumitossukuskeja?

----------


## kolistelija

> Tokkopa Martin on alle 70 kiloinen, mutta riittääköhän 450 wattia aika-ajon MM-kultaan aika reippaalla erolla seuraaviin, jotka eivät ole mitään kumitossukuskeja?



vetooon twitteri on sellainen taikalaatikko jonne kaikki huhut ja tiedot näistä eksyy. Lähteiden varmuudesta en tiedä, mutta Wigginsin SRM tiedosto on käynyt jonkun käsissä joka kertoi että 445W olisi ollut hänellä keskiteho ja paino kai 75kg. Kova on W/kg, muttei mahdoton. Aivan huippuluokan superveto jokatapauksessa. Martinilla taas olisi tietojen mukaan ollut tavoitteena 450W, mutta tehoa irtosi suunniteltua enemmän. Martin on kai kuitenkin selvästi isompi kuin Wiggins, joten W/kg jäänee pienemmäksi kuitenkin.

----------


## r.a.i

Martinin paino on ilmoitettu pikaisen haun mukaan monellakin sivulla olevan 75 kg ja pituus 186 cm.

----------


## mjjk

http://www.thesundaytimes.co.uk/sto/...cle1320684.ece

----------


## rjrm

Artikkelissa todetaan Jonathan Tiernan-Locken veriarvojen olleen epäilyttäviä, ja häntä kuullaan asiasssa.

----------


## OJ

Viime vuonnahan Barredolla oli epäselvyyksiä verenkuvan kanssa, mutta siitä ei ole sittemmin kuulunut mitään.

muistaakseni tälläkin foorumilla on ollut juttua, että Suomesta löytyy yli 400 FTP kuskeja (en tiedä varmasti ja kuulostaa aika kovalta väitteeltä) Tämän valossa aika-ajon MM-kullan ei pitäisi irrota 450 watilla vaikka olisi kuinka aero. Joku 6,5 w/kg ei välttämättä irtoa luomu-koneesta.

----------


## r.a.i

Placing	        Rider	Weight (KG)	Watts/m^2 CdA	Watts
1	 Tony Martin	 75	 2,089	 481
2	 Bradley Wiggins	 69	 1,943	 447
3	 Fabian Cancellara	 82	 1,961	 451
4	 Bert Grabsch	 78	 1,935	 445
5	 Jack Bobridge	 65	 1,983	 424
6	 Richie Porte	 62	 1,813	 417
7	 David Millar	 77	 1,817	 418
8	 Lieuwe Westra	 74	 1,761	 405
9	 Alexandr Dyachenko	 63	 1,739	 400
10	 Jakob Fulsgang	 69	 1,725	 399

Yllä cycling power lab sivuston laskelmia 2011 köpiksen kisoista. Voipi olla, että samoissa lukemissa on menty nytkin..

En tosin oikein ymmärrä miksi näistä tuloksista ja tehoista keskustellaan tässä ketjussa...

----------


## VesaP

> Artikkelissa todetaan Jonathan Tiernan-Locken veriarvojen olleen epäilyttäviä, ja häntä kuullaan asiasssa.



Tyyppi oli vuonna 2012 todella kovassa iskussa. Tuli "tyhjistä" huipulle. Sai sopparin SKYhyn. Ja nyt käynyt ilmi että juuri vuodelta 2012 veriarvot olleet epäilyttäviä... Tänä vuonna taas ei kait ole kulkenut ollenkaan niin hyvin enää. Ja tämän vuoden veriarvoissa ei kait epäilyksiä. Hämmästyttävää.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/tier...r-blood-values

----------


## tapna

Tiernapoika hiuksista vittuun?

----------


## Pyöräpummi

NYT:Chriss Horner epäilyksen alaisena
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/10/22/sp....html?hpw&_r=0

----------


## Merckx

> NYT:Chriss Horner epäilyksen alaisena
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/10/22/sp....html?hpw&_r=0



Niin siis tuohan on pelkkää spekulaatiota - taas kerran....

----------


## MarkoA

Ja tähän saakka spekulaatiot on paljastuneet todeksi viimeistään kymmenen vuoden sisään.

----------


## OJ

Ei pelkkää satsiasiaa, mutta kaikki varmaankin liittyy siihen välillisesti tai välittömästi, Cycling Inquisition

Eilen tuli puhetta poikain kanssa, onko Jim Ochowicz säilynyt konkreettisilta syytöksiltä? Kaveri varmaan tippui pienenä poikana teflon kattilaan ja nyt häneen ei tartu yhtään mikään.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Bruyneel oli eilen harvinaisessa twitter-dialogissa arvostelijoidensa kanssa, ja antoi rivien välistä ymmärtää että Ocho on se varsinainen sylttytehdas mitä jenkkien D-sukupolveen tulee.

----------


## asb

> Bruyneel oli eilen harvinaisessa twitter-dialogissa arvostelijoidensa kanssa, ja antoi rivien välistä ymmärtää että Ocho on se varsinainen sylttytehdas mitä jenkkien D-sukupolveen tulee.



Pystytkö laittamaan linkin?

----------


## Kal Pedal

En ikävä kyllä, sehän oli jatkuvaa twitter-virtaa. Jos haet twitterista Bruyneelin tilin niin siitä (ehkä) löytää. Keskusteluun osaallistui muistaakseni myös ainakin @raceradio.

----------


## asb

> En ikävä kyllä, sehän oli jatkuvaa twitter-virtaa. Jos haet twitterista Bruyneelin tilin niin siitä (ehkä) löytää. Keskusteluun osaallistui muistaakseni myös ainakin @raceradio.



Jahas, ihmettelinkin aamulla, kun en Bruyneelin twitter-virrasta löytänyt mitään aiheeseen viittaavaa, eli hän on ilmeisesti jälkiviisaasti deletoinut kaikki eiliset tweettinsä. TheRaceRadion virrasta tosiaan löytyy vielä viitteitä keskustelusta.

Vanha viisaus pätee näihin: "always screencap that shit."

----------


## OJ

Ilmeisesti lauantaina alkanut toi twitter-juoruilu, mutta enää ei löydy mitään. Jenkit taitavat kyllä laittaa ihan kaiken Bruyneelin piikkiin.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Bruyneelin virallista kuulemista odottellessa. Vai olisiko jopa uuden kirjan paikka...

edit: We might as well win ei taida kovin paljon myydä enää..

----------


## kontio

Oncessa ajanut Bryuneel vaan tuskin tuli ihan vahingossa sporttipäälliköksi Postaliin, eiköhän siinä oltu ihan samankaltaisen tiedon perässä ku Italialaiset aikanaan parin suomalaisen hiihtovalmentajan kanssa  :Hymy:

----------


## OJ

Varmasti know-how'n perässä oltiin, mutta kuka laittoi homman aluille?

----------


## kontio

Bart Knaggs ja Lance?

----------


## Soolo

> Ilmeisesti lauantaina alkanut toi twitter-juoruilu, mutta enää ei löydy mitään. Jenkit taitavat kyllä laittaa ihan kaiken Bruyneelin piikkiin.



Luin Johanin twiitit ennenkuin poisti ne, jotain jenkki tallipäälikköä kommentoi et kaikki johtaa yhteen ihmiseen, kyseessä lienee JV (tai Jim O, BMC:n tallipäälikkö). Aika itsevarmana twiittas, mikä on aika koomista koska poisti ne.

Pöllitty toiselta foorumilta

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Kal Pedal

Ei se Vaughtersia tarkoittanut...toinen asia on sitten oliko oikeassa vai onko kyseessä epätoivoisen miehen yrityksestä virittää syyt muiden niskoille. Toisaalta Bruyneel on kyllä finito mitä tahansa sanoo. 
Pikkaisen tulee kuitenkin KP Kyrö mieleen.

----------


## Mattia

> Pikkaisen tulee kuitenkin KP Kyrö mieleen.



Rautainen ammattilainen, oman aikakautensa kasvatti...vai mitä muuta ?

----------


## Kal Pedal

Nuo ja sitten esimerkiksi syyllinen mutta ehkä ei sittenkään pääpiru ja siitä pahasti katkeroituva.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Chicken murtaa omertaa:

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/15...oNation.com%29

----------


## vetooo

> Ei se Vaughtersia tarkoittanut...toinen asia on sitten oliko oikeassa vai onko kyseessä epätoivoisen miehen yrityksestä virittää syyt muiden niskoille. Toisaalta Bruyneel on kyllä finito mitä tahansa sanoo. 
> Pikkaisen tulee kuitenkin KP Kyrö mieleen.



K-P Kyrö on lajinsa legenda. Vähän samalla tavalla kuin Hamilton ja Landis ammattipyöräilyssä. Kaikki edelläkävijöitä omassa lajissaan.

----------


## asb

> Chicken murtaa omertaa:
> 
> http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/15...oNation.com%29



"Rasmussen ei ole uskottava. Hän on jäänyt kiinni dopingista!"

Asuuko Mr Høj kiven alla?

----------


## Pyöräpummi

> Chicken murtaa omertaa:
> 
> http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/15...oNation.com%29



Samalla kun omerta murtuu, niin kananpoika pesee itseään puhtaaksi ilmiantamalla vanhat ystävänsä. Niin ja tietenkin rahastaa kirjallaan.
Doping-pornon ystävillä on kulta-aika.

Jaloa urheilumieltä on ilmassa.

----------


## TuplaO

Niin, tiedä sitten onko Rasmussenin liike osa ongelmaa vai pikemminkin sen ratkaisua. Haluan uskoa jälkimmäiseen, vaikken Kanaa ole koskaan fanittanutkaan. Oli miten oli, kaislikossa tulee taas suhisemaan.

----------


## OJ

Ei ole helppoa, paskaa tulee niskaan puhui tai ei. Tietty kirjalla rahastaminen varmaan ahdistaa monia.

----------


## asb

Paska jätkä. Työttömänä sen pitäis olla.

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Se menee suurinpiirtein näin:
1. Jäädään kiinni dopingista
2. Kielletään kaikki ja fanit jopa antavat rahaa
3. Kun elämä tosissaan menee peppulleen niin kirjoitetaan kirja ja ilmiannetaan entiset toverit.

En tiedä onko tässä sankareita olemassa katsotaan sitä sitten miltä suunnalta tahansa.
Varmaa on ainakin se että fanittaminen on itsensä pettämistä.

Keiltähän kirjat tulevat seuraavaksi? Lance, Brunyeel.....?

On kyllä vaikea enää kuvitella että pelotonilla olisi ollut kovin montaa puhdasta kuskia.

----------


## Matti S.

Hyvä laji. Eniten kiinnijääneitä. Toivottavasti menettää samoin tein myös olympialajistatuksen.

"Rogge arvostaa Kansainvälisen pyöräilyliiton pontevaa dopingin vastaista työtä.

Kansainvälinen pyöräilyliitto on käynyt *kovaa taistelua dopingia vastaan*, kehittänyt biologisen passin ja testannut urheilijoita ympäri vuoden, Rogge huomioi."

Kuka kertois mösjöö Roggelle miten sitä on kusetettu?

PS. Linkin ainoa kommentoija Pharmstrong on asian ytimessä...

----------


## TuplaO

Kaikki douppas, eli nyt kaikki hiljaa! Joopa joo... Mulle kyllä kelpaa sellaset kirjat ja avautumiset, jotka tehdään itseä (ja monesti muitakin) säästelemättä (esim. Tyler Hamilton). Täysin ilmiselvät osa-avautumiset tietysti vituttaa siinä missä ketä tahansa.

----------


## J T K

Garmin-Sharp's Ryder Hesjedal, winner of the 2012 Giro d'Italia, has admitted to doping after the publication of accusations by Danish rider Michael Rasmussen.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/hesj...given-to-usada

----------


## Lasol

> "Rasmussen ei ole uskottava. Hän on jäänyt kiinni dopingista!"



Ei kukaan ole. Kaikki valehtelevat joskus. Myös sinä ja minä.





> Hyvä laji. Eniten kiinnijääneitä. Toivottavasti menettää samoin tein myös olympialajistatuksen.
> 
> "Rogge arvostaa Kansainvälisen pyöräilyliiton pontevaa dopingin vastaista työtä.
> 
> Kansainvälinen pyöräilyliitto on käynyt *kovaa taistelua dopingia vastaan*, kehittänyt biologisen passin ja testannut urheilijoita ympäri vuoden, Rogge huomioi."
> 
> Kuka kertois mösjöö Roggelle miten sitä on kusetettu?
> 
> PS. Linkin ainoa kommentoija Pharmstrong on asian ytimessä...



Mites sitten käy kun kaikki (tai 90%) olympialajeista menettää olympiastatuksen? Aika niheet kisat. Tosin jos sulla se pointti on kiinnijääneet niin sillonhan kaikki voi jatkaa kuhan lajiliittojen ja olympiakomitean johtoportaissa on ihmisiä jotka kattelee toimintaa täysin läpi sormien. Eli ihan sama mitä käytetään kuhan urpot kansalaiset luulee että ollaan puhtoisia pulmusia. Väärä suunta IMO, muutenkin yhteiskunnassa epärehtiys on jo hyve (esim NSA).

Kannattaa huomioida ettei kovin monessa lajissa biologinen passi ole käytössä. Se ei tietenkään ole täydellinen keino dopingin kitkemiseen, mutta sellaista ei ikinä tule olemaankaan. Vaikka FIFAkin ottaa sen käyttöön (on muuten aika pieni laji ja matkii pyöräilyä [ja vaikka sä solvaat tota]) on tää jalkapallo (ja todella moni muu laji) täysin haluton kitkemään dopingia.

Ei Roggea ole kusetettu. Muut lajit (voi olla poikkeuksia pienissä lajeissa) eivät panosta edes pyöräilyn vertaa. Tottakai parantamista on aina, mutta muilla on enemmän.

Kerro lisää, asiantuntemuksesi on rautaista.

----------


## Matti S.

> Mites sitten käy kun kaikki (tai 90%) olympialajeista menettää olympiastatuksen? Aika niheet kisat. Tosin jos sulla se pointti on kiinnijääneet niin sillonhan kaikki voi jatkaa kuhan lajiliittojen ja olympiakomitean johtoportaissa on ihmisiä jotka kattelee toimintaa täysin läpi sormien. Eli ihan sama mitä käytetään kuhan urpot kansalaiset luulee että ollaan puhtoisia pulmusia. Väärä suunta IMO, muutenkin yhteiskunnassa epärehtiys on jo hyve (esim NSA).
> 
> Kannattaa huomioida ettei kovin monessa lajissa biologinen passi ole käytössä. Se ei tietenkään ole täydellinen keino dopingin kitkemiseen, mutta sellaista ei ikinä tule olemaankaan. Vaikka FIFAkin ottaa sen käyttöön (on muuten aika pieni laji ja matkii pyöräilyä [ja vaikka sä solvaat tota]) on tää jalkapallo (ja todella moni muu laji) täysin haluton kitkemään dopingia.
> 
> Ei Roggea ole kusetettu. Muut lajit (voi olla poikkeuksia pienissä lajeissa) eivät panosta edes pyöräilyn vertaa. Tottakai parantamista on aina, mutta muilla on enemmän.
> 
> Kerro lisää, asiantuntemuksesi on rautaista.



Kiitos, toki tiedän sen kirjoittamattakin. Btw. Saat ihan itse valita mihin osuit. Noista monista. 

Tapanani ei ole vastailla oikeastaan yhtään tämäntyyppisiin ilmeisen leikkimielisiin ja samalla provokatoorisiin hampaitten kiristelyihin, mutta menkööt nyt asian ja vain tämän asian, sekä siitä käytävän keskustelun edistämisen vuoksi.

1. Ylen sivuilta linkattu uutinen oli ajalta McQuaid
2. Väite ettei Roggea olisi kusetettu on kuin kohta 1 ei olisi olemassa.
3. Väite Roggen lapsenuskosta kulminoituu Ylen jutun ainoassa mutta sitäkin osuvammassa lukija kommentissa
4. Harrastan pyöräilyä, mutten lapsenuskoista pahan kieltämistä.
5. Toivottavasti minä en likaa pyöräilyä harrastamalla sitä.

Retorisesti;
6. Onko ammattilaispyöräilijät tavanomaista tyhmempiä kun heitä käryää kuin liukuhihnalta?


Matti S.

----------


## fyah

> Retorisesti;
> 6. Onko ammattilaispyöräilijät tavanomaista tyhmempiä kun heitä käryää kuin liukuhihnalta?
> 
> 
> Matti S.



Vai testaanko heitä sittenkin aika paljon?

----------


## Soolo

> While I’m on the topic of Grand Tours, there’s talk going around the peloton that a former Grand Tour winner who’s about to be taken down for a biological passport irregularity. I can’t say who it is but when the news breaks you’ll know who I’m talking about. If it’s true, it’s a good thing that he’s been found out; it shows that the biological passport is doing its job.



http://cyclingtips.com.au/2013/05/the-secret-pro-2/

En tiedä mitä tälle keissille kävi, UCI varmaan lakas sen taas maton alle.

http://stevetilford.com/2013/10/31/r...yder-hesjedal/

----------


## ajelee

> ....Keiltähän kirjat tulevat seuraavaksi? ...



Suomen mieshiihtäjiltä ? 

Sorry, tää oli kyllä off-topic.

----------


## fyah

The Return of Ricco (well, sort of) http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ricc...gendary-climbs

----------


## r.a.i

> Hyvä laji. Eniten kiinnijääneitä. Toivottavasti menettää samoin tein myös olympialajistatuksen.



Tapanani ei ole yleensä vastata tällaisiin perusteettomiin heittoihin, mutta jospa vaikka tutustuisit WADAn vuosiraportteihin eri lajeissa testatuista/kiinnijääneistä urheilijoista näin aluksi.

----------


## Lasol

> Kiitos, toki tiedän sen kirjoittamattakin. Btw. Saat ihan itse valita mihin osuit. Noista monista. 
> 
> *Tapanani ei ole vastailla oikeastaan yhtään tämäntyyppisiin ilmeisen leikkimielisiin ja samalla provokatoorisiin hampaitten kiristelyihin*, mutta menkööt nyt asian ja vain tämän asian, sekä siitä käytävän keskustelun edistämisen vuoksi.
> 
> 1. Ylen sivuilta linkattu uutinen oli ajalta McQuaid
> 2. Väite ettei Roggea olisi kusetettu on kuin kohta 1 ei olisi olemassa.
> 3. Väite Roggen lapsenuskosta kulminoituu Ylen jutun ainoassa mutta sitäkin osuvammassa lukija kommentissa
> 4. Harrastan pyöräilyä, mutten lapsenuskoista pahan kieltämistä.
> 5. Toivottavasti minä en likaa pyöräilyä harrastamalla sitä.
> ...




Kiitos, ehkä siis onnistuin jollain tasolla.


Hein Verbruggen eli Patin edeltäjä oli selvästi vielä pahempi 'diktaattori', näin olen käsittänyt. Ja varmasti jo ennen hänenkään valtakauttaan on piiloittelu aloitettu. En silti Patia puolustele, mutta hän ei todellakaan ole kaiken pahan alku ja juuri.

Kirjotin edelliseen viestiin epätoden. Siis ainakin yhden. 



> ... lajiliittojen ja olympiakomitean johtoportaissa on ihmisiä jotka kattelee toimintaa täysin läpi sormien. Eli ihan sama mitä käytetään kuhan urpot kansalaiset luulee että ollaan puhtoisia pulmusia...



 Näinhän siis todella on tällä hetkellä, ja varsinkin on ollut. Valtalajit joissa raha jyllää on pahimpia. Onhan se totta että kun annetaan hyvä julkisuuskuva ja show toimii sekä rahavirrat ovat voimissaan, ei silloin lajilla ole hätää. Miksi ruveta pilaamaan toimivaa järjestelmää. En minäkään ole yhtään mikään muu kuin realisti. Myös tässä asiassa. Monessa lajissa dopingvalvonta on täysin näennäistä sirkusta.

P.S. Aika laimee tunnustus Hesjedalilta, eiköhän löydy lisää kun lopettaa (ja kirjoittaa kirjan).

----------


## Pyöräpummi

> Suomen mieshiihtäjiltä ? 
> 
> Sorry, tää oli kyllä off-topic.



Hyvin mahdollista! Myisivät kuin häkä.
Miten olisi tämä: "Karpaasien nousu ja tuho"
Hartsalla olisi aikaa kirjoituspuuhin, jos suksitehdas menisi konkurssiin. En tietenkään toivo sitä.

En usko että pyöräily on sen likaisempaa kuin esim triathlon taikka jääkiekko.
Parantunut testaus vaan on toiminut mutta ei jälkimmäisissä lajeissa.

Ei tarvi paljoa tietää mistään niin jo kasvoista näkee jos ne alkavat muistuttaa Isoa Arskaa taikka Ramboa.
Täytyy olla hyvä avut kun pystyy yli 40:ksi olemaan ammattiurheilijana fyysiseti vaativissa lajeissa.
Jääkiekkopiireissä kyllä tiedetään tasan tarkkaan missä mennään.

----------


## Matti S.

> Tapanani ei ole yleensä vastata tällaisiin perusteettomiin heittoihin, mutta jospa vaikka tutustuisit WADAn vuosiraportteihin eri lajeissa testatuista/kiinnijääneistä urheilijoista näin aluksi.



Niinpä niin... En ole WADAn vuosiraportteja lukenut mutta oheinen sattui silmiin. (Doping in Olympic events)

Of the 26 sports included in the 2012 Games, the worst offender in terms of the rate of findings per sample (averaged across all eight years) is *cycling*, 3.71%

Linkki unohtui.

----------


## MV

> Of the 26 sports included in the 2012 Games, the worst offender in terms of the rate of findings per sample (averaged across all eight years) is *cycling*, 3.71%



Toisaalta kun katsoo (tuolta linkistä) että mitä on testattu, niin pyöräily on futiksen ja yleisurheilun jälkeen kolmanneksi testatuinta. Testauksen piirissä olevien määrät varmaankin kuitenkin monta kertaa pienempiä. Vai olisiko futareita vain se reilu tuplat mitä pyöräilijöitä?

BTW 
2004	Baseball/ Softball	165	8	4.85%
2005	Baseball/Softball	170	11	6.47%
2006	Baseball/Softball	104	6	5.77%
2007	Baseball/Softball	116	9	7.76%
2008	Baseball/Softball	115	7	6.09%

----------


## OJ

Testaako futis epoa vai kiinnostaako pilven polttajat enemmän?

----------


## kukavaa

sori offarin jatkamista, mutta muista lajeista tuli mieleen tämä linkki. eli että kolmasosa yleisurheilijoista myönsi douppauksen _nimettömänä_.

----------


## A R:nen

Michael Rasmussen oli tänään haastateltavana DR2:n Deadline 22:30 -ohjelmassa: http://www.dr.dk/tv/se/deadline/deadline-427

----------


## idänihme

Rasmussenin kirjasta on jo kaikenlaisia lainauksia nähty alkuperäiskielisillä nettisivuilla. Olennaisimmat jutut lienevät että Rasmussen oli omien sanojensa mukaan  ainakin vuonna 05 UCI:n suojeluksessa. Veriarvot eivät eräässä testissä olleet ihan sellaisia mitä niiden piti olla, mutta sillä ei ollut niin väliä kun iso nimi oli kyseessä. Dopingin käytön yleisyydestä hän kommentoi että ainakin Rabolla kaikki käyttivät jotain, mutta eivät välttämättä ihan kovimpia kamoja (tarkoittanee veridopingia?). Lisäksi tallin johto tiesi asiasta ja tallin lääkärit auttoivat aineiden käytössä.

Lisäksi tuolta löytyy monia aivan hauskoja kommentteja mm. Armstrongista ja erinäisten aineiden hankkimiseen liittyvistä kommelluksista. Rasmussen oli mm. pyytänyt kaveriaan salakuljettamaan hänelle koirille tarkoitettua synteettistä hemoglobiinia. Varmasti varsin mielenkiintoinen kirja luettavaksi, toivottavasti löytyy pian jostain kotimaisesta kaupasta jollain järkevämmällä kielellä kirjoitettuna.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Chicken on sittemmin pikkaisen perunut lausuntojaan. Freiren ja Flechan ei ole nähnyt douppaavan vaikka Rabobankissa olivat silloin kun "kaikki" veti aineita.

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

Jos Rasmussen oli uransa noin kamoissa, niin miten niin puhdas ja ihana Contador pystyi edes ikinä seuraamaan Tourilla aikanaan?  :Sekaisin:

----------


## plr

Cyclingnewsissä alkoi Lance Armstrongin haastattelusarja, joka tulee ulos seuraavien neljän päivän aikana: http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/...terview-part-1

----------


## Sanna04

Joko tämä oli täällä?
*Pyöräilytähti elinikäiseen kilpailukieltoon*

----------


## PHI

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/verb...-life-a-misery

Oohhh mikä marttyyri. Rotta se on.

----------


## asb

http://m.cyclingnews.com/news/michae...or-clenbuterol

Mick Rogers. Saxo Tinkoff. Clenbuterol.

B-näytettä odotellessa.

----------


## VesaP

Koska ei ole espanjalainen, saanee samantien dopingtuomion ja kenkää tiimistä. Espanjalaiset syö saastunutta lihaa, ajaa 1.5v kisaa vielä samalla kun lakimiehet leikkii leikkejään, ja sit lopulta kärsii puolen vuoden nimellisen tuomion ja loput "takautuvasti".

Nyt ei kuitenkaan Conta ole maistanut samaa piffiä enää?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## plr

Breynen näytteessä myös clenbuterolia.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/brey...ve-doping-test

----------


## tapna

Ahhh, Michael you are too fat.

----------


## JuhoIlmari

Idässäkin tapahtuu: "Cyclists Elena Bocharinkova and Yana Bezrukova were also suspended for  two years from July 10, 2013, RUSADA said without elaborating."
linkki esim

----------


## plr

62v-amatöörikisaaja kärähti EPOsta, amfetamiinista ja steroideista.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/62-y...ters-nationals

----------


## tapna

"Tänä vuonna ei ole tullut yhtään doping-käryä. Tai olisiko tullut          yksi. Vain yksi doping-käry koko vuonna. - - pyöräily on voittanut dopingin.          Kontrolli on erittäin tiukka. Sillä se on talttunut."

-Joona Laukka 1996
http://yle.fi/mot/110900/kasis.htm

----------


## ussaf

^ courchevel neva fogöt.

***

surkuhupaisena sivujuonteena: kuten ehkä jotkut tietää, lääkäri m. puchowicz (aka doc veloclinic aka captain tbag) julkaisee silloin tällöin youtubessa suht korkeatasoista douppikommentaaria ja vanhan kaartin hoviselittelijöiden horinoiden debunkkausta. onneksi totuuden valkoinen ratsastaja a. coggan on vihdoin käynyt pelotta lohharin kimppuun ja pakottanut puchowiczin vetämään youtubesta pois videon, jossa kommentoidaan cogganin ajatuksia. syy? no immateriaalioikeudet tietenkin. ilmeisesti andypandya ei saa siteerata edes hänen ajatustensa kriittisen arvioinnin yhteydessä. toisaalta eipä se mikään tieteilijä edes ole.

http://veloclinic.tumblr.com/image/72145950520

noin ylisummaan floyd näyttäis panneen pyöräilyssä alkuun samankaltaisen prosessin kuin snowden urkintojen suhteen. se on max 5 vuotta ja sit veloclinic et comp pystyy laittamaan nettiin reaaliaikaisia nousu/tempodatalaskureita sekä niiden aineenvaihdunnallisia implikaatioita kartoittavia malleja, joihin suorituksia voi verrata. historiallinen tilastodatahan on jo olemassa.

enjoy science, best served cold.

----------


## fyah

Alessandro Ballania ei nähdä kevään klassikoissa tai muutenkaan vähään aikaan kun herralle napsahti jäähypenkkiä 16.1.2016 asti. "Otsonihoidot" tulivat kalliiksi  :Leveä hymy:  http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ball...ar-ban-by-coni

----------


## JuhoIlmari

Rasmussen avautuu: http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2014...44605_ur.shtml
(ruotsiksi http://www.aftonbladet.se/sportblade...cle18196503.ab)

----------


## Nailoni

Di Lucasta näyttää tuleva seuraava Landis ja Hamilton.. Hänen mukaansa 90 prosenttia giron pyöräiliöistä douppasi. http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/di-l...ia-were-doping

Tuohan on hyvä vaan jos alkaa kertomaan. Ainakin sillä on nyt helppo puhua kun on elinikäinen kielto plakkarissa.

----------


## J T K

Ja moottoritkin on apuna...




Di Luca claims that 90% of the riders in the Giro d’Italia are still  doping, that it makes sense to make doping legal and that, perhaps most  interestingly, that there are riders in the pro peloton using bikes with  motors installed. A few years ago it was claimed that Fabian Cancellara  had an motor installed in his bike and according to Di Luca it’s  entirely possible. He says the technology was invented about 5-6 years ago and that  these small motors can give riders an extra 150 watts of power. His  reasoning? “We think it is possible [that these bikes exist] because  there was too much difference [between the performance of some riders].  Doping can not give you the difference.”

----------


## Bassopiste

Extraordinary claims demand extraordinary proof. Vaikka en uskokaan pyöräilyn puhtauteen, niin kyllä nuo Di Lucan väitteet aika uskomattomilta kuulostavat.

----------


## fyah

No se nyt on varmaa että aina joku douppaa niin kuin muissakin lajeissa mutta eikö noita moottori pyörässä höpötyksiö voisi jo unohtaa. Niitä pyöriähän jo prkl muutama vuosi sitten läpivalaistiin ettei niissä ole moottoreita..

----------


## JJHL

Oheisessa kyselyssä kartoitetaan maantiepyöräilyn imagoa etenkin dopingiin liittyen. Se on vastattavissa vielä 24.1.2014 asti. Kysely on englanninkielinen. Toteuttajina Jyväskylän ammattikorkeakoulun opiskelijoita yhteistyössä CPA:n (Cyclistes Professionnels Associés) kanssa. Toivottavasti saadaan lisää vastauksia vielä. Kiitos. https://www.webropolsurveys.com/S/DB03B858BF236E63.par

----------


## erkkk

> No se nyt on varmaa että aina joku douppaa niin kuin muissakin lajeissa mutta eikö noita moottori pyörässä höpötyksiö voisi jo unohtaa. Niitä pyöriähän jo prkl muutama vuosi sitten läpivalaistiin ettei niissä ole moottoreita..



Kukaan ei ainakaan jäänyt kiinni, läpivalaisuista ilmoitettiin etukäteen ja ne tehtiin vasta sen jälkeen kun ton yhden teräsmiehen toiminta herätti hieman kysymyksiä. Käsittääkseni niitä pyöriä mitä piti jatkuvasti vaihdella kesken kisan ei kukaan tsekannut. En nyt tiedä onko poikkeaako toi moottori pyöräilyn historiallisista huijausyrityksistä mitenkään, esim osan matkasta matkustamisesta junalla jne. Lievempänä muotona tulee talliautosta roikkumiset tai ihan arkipäiväiset huoltoletkan ulkopuoliset autojen peesailut tuomareiden silmän välttäessä. Tolleen on ryöstetty klassikon voittokin 2000-luvulla ja ihan tuomareiden silmien alla.

----------


## fyah

> Kukaan ei ainakaan jäänyt kiinni, läpivalaisuista ilmoitettiin etukäteen ja ne tehtiin vasta sen jälkeen kun ton yhden teräsmiehen toiminta herätti hieman kysymyksiä. Käsittääkseni niitä pyöriä mitä piti jatkuvasti vaihdella kesken kisan ei kukaan tsekannut. En nyt tiedä onko poikkeaako toi moottori pyöräilyn historiallisista huijausyrityksistä mitenkään, esim osan matkasta matkustamisesta junalla jne. Lievempänä muotona tulee talliautosta roikkumiset tai ihan arkipäiväiset huoltoletkan ulkopuoliset autojen peesailut tuomareiden silmän välttäessä. Tolleen on ryöstetty klassikon voittokin 2000-luvulla ja ihan tuomareiden silmien alla.



No joo, itse suhtaudun erittäin skeptisesti siihen että kellään olisi moottoria pyörässä. Cancellara on kunnossa ollessaan tehnyt ihan samanlaisia suorituksia kuin noissa mainituissa kisoissa niin kuin muutkin (Boonen P-R 2012, Tony MartinVuletassa tänä vuonna jne.). Olen myös sellainen juntti etten näe mitään ihmeellistä siinä että joku teknisen ongelman takia putoaa pääjoukosta ja tulee autojen peesissä takaisin.

----------


## Jampuli

moottori pyörään.. ovelaa 
http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/catego...ion-kit-42720/

----------


## efut

> moottori pyörään.. ovelaa 
> http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/catego...ion-kit-42720/



Vanha juttu. Tätähän se Cansellarakin käytti epäilyjen mukaan jo vuosia sitten.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=912MnA_FBPk

----------


## fyah

Henao 8 viikoksi pois SKY:n rosterista syynä: epätavalliset testiarvot.  Tämä ei ole siis mikään dopingkäry tai edes UCI:n havainto vaan SKY:n oma ohjelma jossa Henaon out-of-competition  testeissä on huomattu normaalisti poikkeavia lukemia. Nyt testaavat  korkeassa ilman alassa johtuvatko arvot siitä. 

Hätäisempi vetäisi  johtopäätöksiä: Froomella selkä kipeä - ei voi ajaa, Porte jättää T-A:n kesken, Wiggins  peruu viime tingassa Straden osallistumisen, Thomas keskeyttää P-N:ssä, Henao 8  viikon tauolle ja Tiernan-Locke ei edes ole ajanut vielä tällä kaudella.  No varmasti syitä on monia jne. mutta vähän huonoa pr:ää joka  tapauksessa kun samaan kasaan tulee tällaisia sattumia.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/serg...test-anomalies

EDIT: Alleviivaan vielä ettei tule väärinymmärryksiä että esim. Thomas vetäytyi sen takia että mahdollisuudet sijoitukseen olivat menneet ja ensi viikonloppuna ajetaan Milan-San Remo. Tietyn väristen linssien läpi katselemalla vain samaan, lyhyeen aikajaksoon on sattunut SKY:lla paljon kaikenlaista.

----------


## VesaP

Joku Froomen selkäkipu kieltämättä epäilyttää, eikö SKYn mahtavalla lääkintä/fysio-organisaatiolta löytynyt selvästi ennen kisaa jo vinkkejä että jotain selän kanssa pielessä ja  korjanneet sitä. Voihan se selkäkipu toki äityä niin pahaksi yhtä-äkkiä että pakko oli viimehetken poisjäänti tehdä mutta vähän outoa silti.

Mutta Thomaksen keskeytys, niin eikös se heittäytynyt vauhdista metallikaidetta vasten. Tuskin siinä oli "sauva hajos vahingossa" tyylistä mukana vaan oikeasti koski ko tapahtuma. Ainakin tv:stä näytti pahalta kun tyyppi retkotti vain kaiteen vieressä aika pitkään ennenkuin pääsi tolpilleen.

Paljon sattuu yhdelle tiimille nyt samaan aikaan! 

ps) Tuota tiernan locken tapausta en laske edes SKYn viaksi tms. Tyyppi tuli kuin puskista huipulle yhdessä kaudessa ja SKY tietysti oli aika sinisilmäinen kun sitten palkkasi tyypin samantien. Mutta kaipa ne uskoi Locken maagiseen kehitykseen vain yhden kauden aikana johtuvan ihan muista asioista kuin dopingista.

----------


## fyah

Jep, nimenomaan tätä tarkoitin Thomasin kohdalla että syy oli ihan oikea jäädä pois. Joskin uskon että jos kaatuminen olisi ollut lähempänä maalia ja olisi saanut esim. saman ajan voittajan kanssa niin mahdollisuudet olisivat säilyneet kokonaiskilpailussa ja olisi varmasti jatkanut kun luita jne. ei mennyt. Joka tapauksessa oikea päätös tuossa tilanteessa. Tiernan-Locken sekevuudet arvoissa eivät olekaan SKY:n vika vaan tosiaan ajalta ennen SKY:hin liittymistä. 

Sitä tuossa vähän yritin sanoa yllä että jos haluaisi nähdä asioita tietyllä tavalla niin nyt on aika paljon kaikenlaista ollut SKY:lla. Itse en usko että tässä on mitään sen suurempaa.

----------


## Lasol

> ps) Tuota tiernan locken tapausta en laske edes SKYn viaksi tms. Tyyppi tuli kuin puskista huipulle yhdessä kaudessa ja SKY tietysti oli aika sinisilmäinen kun sitten palkkasi tyypin samantien. Mutta kaipa ne uskoi Locken maagiseen kehitykseen vain yhden kauden aikana johtuvan ihan muista asioista kuin dopingista.



Niin olihan niillä lääkärinäkin Geert Leinders, kunnes tuli yleiseen tietoon että on ollut vitamiinijutuissa mukana. Sisäpiirissä (myös sky) tämä toki oli tiedossa jo aikasemmin. Ei skytä kiinnosta kuhan ei jää kiinni. Tosin ei esim Tinkoffiakaan. Garmin voi olla moraalisempi, en ole varma. Kauan se Lancekin kusetti (ja meni suurimmalle osalle läpikin), jutteleehan noikin lämpimiä. Puhtaampaa nykyään on varmasti, puhdasta ei todellakaan.

Korkealla harjoitellessa ja asuessa veriarvot menevät sekaisin ja biologinen passi ei toimi tällä ajalla (tai ainakin radikaalisti huonommin). Silloin on helpompi manipuloida itseään sääntöjen vastaisesti jäämättä kiinni. Todisteita ei ole, epäillä voi.

Usein kun noi proffat kaatuu ni ajatetaan etappi loppuun tai ainakin muutamakyt kilsaa niin ei mee paikat niin jumiin. Ainakin joskus kuullu jotain tällästä juttua. Thomas siis näin, uskoisin.

----------


## Poursuivant

Léonard Kivilev, vuonna 2003 kuolleen Andrei Kivilevin poika, kirjoitti TdF-pomo Prudhommelle ja pyysi julistamaan isänsä vuoden 2001 TdF-voittajaksi. Tuosta "vetoomuksesta" oli juttua eilen jo twitterissä - tässä Road.cc:n juttu.

Aika liikkistä.

----------


## Chossen One

Suomen Pyöräilyunioni ry:n hallitus on päättänyt asettaa Anna Lindströmin kahden vuoden (2 v) pituiseen urheilun toimintakieltoon, joka alkaa 25.09.2013 ja päättyy 25.09.2015.  29.6.2013 ajettu kilpailusuoritus ja tämän jälkeiset suoritukset mitätöidään. Lindström menettää yhteislähtöisen SM kilpailun naisten sarjan pronssimitalin ja mitalin saa Pia Pensaari.

Suomen Antidopingtoimikunnan mukaan Anna Lindströmille on tehty dopingtesti 29.6.2013 Porissa ajettujen maantiepyöräilyn Suomen mestaruuskilpailujen yhteydessä. Kysymyksessä on ollut kilpailunäyte. Dopingtestin analysoinut laboratorio on ilmoittanut, että näytteen tulos on positiivinen ja näyte on sisältänyt oktopamiinia, joka kuuluu WADA:n kiellettyjen aineiden luetteloon kohtaan S6.b. ADT:n Valvontalautakunnan mukaan kyseessä on Suomen antidopingsäännöstön 2 §:ssa määritelty dopingrikkomus.

ADT:n Valvontalautakunta suositteli, että Lindströmille määrätään hänen ensimmäisen dopingrikkomuksensa johdosta kahden vuoden (2 v) pituinen urheilun toimintakielto.

Koska Lindström on ollut prosessin aikana tapahtuneen onnettomuuden seurauksena pitkään oikeustoimikelvoton, toimintakielto määrättiin alkavaksi siitä päivästä, kun valvontalautakunta on tehnyt asiasta päätöksen.

----------


## leecher

Säälittävää kärähtää laihdutustuotteen lisäaineesta, jolla on vielä minimaalinen vaikutus ihmisen rasva-aineen vaihduntaan.

----------


## TuplaO

Outo keissi, oli teko sitten tahallinen tai ei. Kai sen voi niin muotoilla, että kummassakin tapauksessa sakko tulee tyhmyydestä.

----------


## Mr_Garth

^^
Onko tuo okto sitä kamaa josta joku vuosi sitten kohistiin ephedran korvaajana fitnesspiireissä? Ephe tosin taisi toimia, tuo vissiin ei..

-Garth


Sent from my NSA monitored iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## buhvalo

> Koska Lindström on ollut prosessin aikana tapahtuneen *onnettomuuden seurauksena pitkään oikeustoimikelvoton*, toimintakielto määrättiin alkavaksi siitä päivästä, kun valvontalautakunta on tehnyt asiasta päätöksen.



Kuulostaa vakavalta.

----------


## kuovipolku

On varmaan kyse tästä: http://losgatos.patch.com/groups/pol...essional-rider

----------


## tapna

Armstrong on näköjään vahvistanut joitakin Tylerin tarinoita. Vetäisi nyt sen vitun UCI:n kunnolla kölin ali, kun kuitenkin tekee mieli.

----------


## asb

Sä et ymmärrä Amerikkaa. Mitä palkkioksi?

----------


## kp63

Täsmennetään suomeksi. Anna joutui kahden auton kolarin seurauksena auton tönäisemäksi ja loukkaantui todella pahoin ollen tajuttomana todella pitkään ja pahinta pelättiin kokoajan. On kuitenkin toipunut hämmästyttävästi ja kykenee nyt käsittääkseni pieni muotoiseen fillarointiin. Nämä asiat kun laittaa puntariin, niin ymmärtää tiedottamisen jne tässä asiassa.

----------


## rjrm

Yle fem tånåån iltakymmeneltå Bjärne Riis dokumentti. Onko tuota näytetty ennen?

----------


## kontio

en oo nähny ainakaan. Kiitos ku vinkkasit.

----------


## rjrm

Bruyneel kitisee, kun vain muutamia toimijoita rangaistaan menneisyyden virheistä. Sitä saa mitä tilaa. Jos Bruyneel kerran tietää, että koko peloton oli doupattu, niin kertokoon yksityiskohtiakin sitten. Naurettavaa.

----------


## asb

Järki voitti ja Rogers laskettiin alas löysästä hirrestä.

http://m.cyclingnews.com/news/no-ban...terol-positive

Edit: Kommenttiani tosin värittää inhoni koko Kiinan kierrosta kohtaan.

----------


## Elovena

Suomen pyöräilyunionin tiedottamiseen ja päätöksenteon hitauteen tapauksessa Anna Lindström. Doping käry siis kävi jo kesällä ja onnettomuus lokakuussa. Kaksi täysin eri asiaa. Tietysti onnettomuus on todella ikävä tapaus eikä sitä toivo kenellekään oli dopingia taikka ei. Mutta sen ei pitäisi vaikuttaa siihen, miten nopeasti näistä tapauksista tiedotetaan ja informoidaan joukkuetta, kanssakilpailijoita, sponsoreita yms, joihin se vaikuttaa. Varmaankin Lindström tiesi jo reilusti ennen lokakuuta doping-kärystä ja antoi omat silityksensä mistä aine on mahdollisesti tullut. Se, että pyöräily venyttää tällaisten asioiden tiedottamista lisää vaan kansan käsitystä siitä, että kaikki pyöräilijät douppaa.

----------


## r.a.i

^ Ihan ok päätös, ihmettelen vain samaan hengenvetoon Contadorin vastaavaa keissiä, jonka päätöslauselmassa todettiin, "ettei kyseessä todennäköisesti ollut doping", mutta että "urheilija on aina vastuussa siitä mitä suuhunsa laittaa" jonka vuoksi Albertolle laitettiin bannia...

----------


## asb

> Suomen pyöräilyunionin tiedottamiseen ja päätöksenteon hitauteen tapauksessa Anna Lindström. Doping käry siis kävi jo kesällä ja onnettomuus lokakuussa. Kaksi täysin eri asiaa. Tietysti onnettomuus on todella ikävä tapaus eikä sitä toivo kenellekään oli dopingia taikka ei. Mutta sen ei pitäisi vaikuttaa siihen, miten nopeasti näistä tapauksista tiedotetaan ja informoidaan joukkuetta, kanssakilpailijoita, sponsoreita yms, joihin se vaikuttaa. Varmaankin Lindström tiesi jo reilusti ennen lokakuuta doping-kärystä ja antoi omat silityksensä mistä aine on mahdollisesti tullut. Se, että pyöräily venyttää tällaisten asioiden tiedottamista lisää vaan kansan käsitystä siitä, että kaikki pyöräilijät douppaa.



Mielipiteesi on ns. persläpi: se haisee.

Oikeusprosessia ei voi edistää, jos toinen osapuoli on oikeustoimikelvoton. Oikeusvaltion periaatteita. Piste.

Ei auta, vaikka lynkkausjoukko olisi kasassa ja heinähangot tanassa.

----------


## erkkk

Kyllähän toi Alberton kohdalla oli oikeusmurha siinä mielessä että rangaistus tuli eri aineista mitä todennäköisimmin käyttää.

----------


## maantienässä

dopingkäry 29.6.2013 ja onnettomuus oli lokakuussa, joten ei tuo Unionin toiminta kyllä propseja saa mutta eipä siellä kyllä mikään muukaan toimi. Nuo molemmat valitettavat tapahtumat ovat aivan eri asioita. Ja kilpailukielto olisi ehditty hyvin tiedottaa, ennen tuota lokakuuta

----------


## r.a.i

> Kyllähän toi Alberton kohdalla oli oikeusmurha siinä mielessä että rangaistus tuli eri aineista mitä todennäköisimmin käyttää.



No sulla on varmaan jotain tietoa sitten aiheesta ja aineista?

----------


## OJ

"Team sky call for Tramadol ban" Jepjep....ei taaskaan pysty vakavalla naamalla kirjoittamaan.

----------


## kuovipolku

Oletan että nauruhermoosi osuu tietty tekopyhyys tai kirkkain silmin palturin puhuminen - vai tarkoitatko sittenkin ettei mielestäsi Tramadolin käyttöön liity lääkkeen sivuvaikutuksista johtuvia riskejä?

----------


## TetedeCourse

Ricco taas säätää kiellettyjen aineitten kanssa:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/repo...oping-products

----------


## Kal Pedal

Ei jumalauta -aina sama mies!

----------


## asb

Pari vaihtoehtoa: Ricco on koukussa aineisiin tai "valmentaa" tätä toista ammattilaista.

----------


## plr

Riccolta ei ehkä kannata ottaa oppia dopingvalmennukseen. Voi päätyä teho-osastolle.

----------


## fyah

Ricco on kyl surullisen hahmon ritari http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ricc...the-wrong-time

----------


## Yuggas

> Ricco on kyl surullisen hahmon ritari http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ricc...the-wrong-time



Fyah pukee osuvasti sanoiksi mitä tunsin kun eilen näin tuon otsikon Cyclingnewsillä.  :Sekaisin: 

Koko Riccò case alusta loppuun on vertaansa vailla - ja liekö tämäkään vielä viimeinen episodi, eppäillä tuota soppii... Mieli tekisi kutsua tragikoomiseksi, mutta lopulta se on kuitenkin vain äärettömän surullinen. Sinänsähän tämä uusin tempaus on aivan Riccò-logiikan mukainen, jos siis oikeasti on/oli tarkoitus tulevana kesänä ajaa uusia nousuennätyksiä. Puhtaana niitä tuskin kannattaa edes kokeilla ja kun valmiiksi on jo riittävästi kilpailukieltoa päällä, niin mikäs siinä, lähdetään kamraatin kanssa EPO-ostoksille. Aika moni saattaisi pitää käytännön elinikäisessä kilpailukiellossa olevan urheilijan EPO:n yms. käyttöä suorastaa idioottimaisena ihan oman terveyden kannalta, mutta Riccardo on osoittanut, ettei heti ensimmäisenä ajattele tällaisia juttuja.

Taas kerran tulee mieleen, ettei Riccardo ole oikein henkisesti balanssissa. Joten tähän loppuun on hyvä lisätä toive, jotta Riccò löytäisi sisäisen rauhan ja heittäisi helevettiin noiden aineiden kanssa värkkäämisen.

----------


## plr

Nousuennätysten ajamisesta olisi luultavasti ollut rahaa tiedossa sponsoreiden kautta, ei kaikki raha ole dopingvalvonnan alaisissa tapahtumissa. Taloudellisista lähtökohdasta ajatellen suorituskyvyn parantaminen dopingilla, erityisesti kun ei ole pelkoa että testattaisiin, on vaihtoehto. Jos täydellä 90-luvun EPO-annostuksella ex-pro ajaisi mäkiä, niin tulokset voisivat olla hyvinkin vertailukelpoisia ennätysten kanssa. Lehdistölle sitten kerrotaan, että "En ottanut kuin kaurapuuroa." Pyörä ja mainokset näkyviin lehtiin ja 99% lehden lukijoista ei edes tiedä noista dopingkäryistä.

----------


## buhvalo

> Nousuennätysten ajamisesta olisi luultavasti ollut rahaa tiedossa sponsoreiden kautta, ei kaikki raha ole dopingvalvonnan alaisissa tapahtumissa. Taloudellisista lähtökohdasta ajatellen suorituskyvyn parantaminen dopingilla, erityisesti kun ei ole pelkoa että testattaisiin, on vaihtoehto. Jos täydellä 90-luvun EPO-annostuksella ex-pro ajaisi mäkiä, niin tulokset voisivat olla hyvinkin vertailukelpoisia ennätysten kanssa. Lehdistölle sitten kerrotaan, että "En ottanut kuin kaurapuuroa." Pyörä ja mainokset näkyviin lehtiin ja 99% lehden lukijoista ei edes tiedä noista dopingkäryistä.




http://www.strava.com/segments/1799395

jotain 5.7W/kg 95% intensiteetilla.  :Hymy:

----------


## Joenranta

Ehdotan, että luet Tyler Hamiltonin kirjan. Luulen, että sen jälkeen mielipiteesi Alberton oikeusmurhasta muuttuu.

----------


## kp63

> dopingkäry 29.6.2013 ja onnettomuus oli lokakuussa, joten ei tuo Unionin toiminta kyllä propseja saa mutta eipä siellä kyllä mikään muukaan toimi. Nuo molemmat valitettavat tapahtumat ovat aivan eri asioita. Ja kilpailukielto olisi ehditty hyvin tiedottaa, ennen tuota lokakuuta



varmaan näin. kysytäänpä näinpäin, mikä sun elämässä ihan todella meni pieleen sen takia, että tiedotus oli myöhässä. talven 2013-2014 treeni- vai 2014 kisasuunnitelma vai mikä?. Tiedätkö Unionin koon ja maksatko sen toiminnasta? haluatko tosiasiassa maksaa lisää siitä, että tieto on reaaliaikaista ?. ei muuta kuin lisenssimaksua ylös niin saadaan 24/7 päivystys. keskeistähän asiassa kuitenkin on rikkomus ja kilpailukielto, eikö?

----------


## rjrm

Keskeistä suomalaisten pyöräilijöiden käryissä on viivästetty tiedottaminen. Näkyy koskevan Helmistä ja tätä naispyöräilijääkin.

----------


## kp63

tuskin oikeasti keskeistä. keskeistähän on aina se tapahtuma, mistä pitää tiedottaa. ja itse asiakaan ei sekään ole niin keskeinen vaan ne syyt mitkä johti siihen.  toteamalla, että unioni toimii huonosti, mitä sillä saavutetaan?, mitä sen kirjoittaja haluaa tosiasiassa sanoa, mitä kehittää ja miten? itelle noi käryt on myös ikäviä uutisia, mutta niiden julkaisuajankohta ihan sama.

----------


## buhvalo

> tuskin oikeasti keskeistä. keskeistähän on aina se tapahtuma, mistä pitää tiedottaa. ja itse asiakaan ei sekään ole niin keskeinen vaan ne syyt mitkä johti siihen.  toteamalla, että unioni toimii huonosti, mitä sillä saavutetaan?, mitä sen kirjoittaja haluaa tosiasiassa sanoa, mitä kehittää ja miten? itelle noi käryt on myös ikäviä uutisia, mutta niiden julkaisuajankohta ihan sama.



Kaippa tuohon tiedotukseenkin jokin saannosto on?

----------


## plr

> .. meni pieleen sen takia, että tiedotus oli myöhässä.



SPU:n hallituksen 4/2014 kokouspöytäkirjasta:
"Lindström menettää yhteislähtöisen SM kilpailun naisten sarjan pronssimitalin ja mitalin saa Pia Pensaari."

Todellinen mitalisti saattaisi pitää tätä ongelmana. SM-mitalilla voi olla merkitystä sponsorineuvotteluissa ja päätöksen viivästyminen haittaa konkreettisesti Piaa.

----------


## apuajaja

Täällä on ilmeisen tanakkaa tietämystä dopingrikkomusten käsittelyprosesseista.

Itse kiinnitin huomiota siihen että kilpailukielto asetettiin 25.9.13 perustuen siihen että tuolla päivämäärällä ADT:n valvontalautakunta oli tehnyt asiassa päätöksen, tarkoittaen ilmeisesti sitä että ADT oli katsonut dopingtestin tuloksen merkitsevän dopingrikkomusta.  

Tämän jälkeen asian kuuluu mennä käsitykseni mukaan asianomaisen lajiliiton hallituksen käsittelyyn. Hallituksella on varmaankin urheilijan kuulemisvelvolisuus ennenkuin se voi tehdä asiassa kilpailukieltoonasettamispäätöksen. 

Annan onnettomuus tapahtui n kuukausi ADT:n valvontalautakunnan päätöksen jälkeen, joten paras arvaukseni on että SPUn hallituksen prosessi, erityisesti urheilijan kuuleminen, on ollut vielä kesken silloin kun Annasta tuli oikeustoimikelvoton. Miten prosessi tästä eteenpäin sitten meni ja miten tulisi menetellä tilanteessa jossa urheilija ei ole kykenevä valvomaan omia oikeuksiaan, siitä ei varmaan ole tarkkaan kirjoitettuja sääntöjä joten on ehkä jouduttu varmaan soveltamaan.

Mutta varmaan ihan validi lähtökohta kun ei tunne tapauksen yksityiskohtia on lähteä siitä että järjestelmässä ja siinä toimivissa henkilöissä on aina jotain vikaa.

----------


## leecher

> Mutta varmaan ihan validi lähtökohta kun ei tunne tapauksen yksityiskohtia on lähteä siitä että järjestelmässä ja siinä toimivissa henkilöissä on aina jotain vikaa.



No kyllähän noiden aikaisempienkien tapauksien käsittely on ollut todella huonoa. Tuntuu lähinnä siltä, että halutaan hyssytellä asiat unohduksiin tai ei edes julkaista tiedotetta asiasta. Käsittämättömän pitkiä viiveitä kärystä. Ei pitäisi olla enää mahdollista tänä päivänä.

----------


## apuajaja

> No kyllähän noiden aikaisempienkien tapauksien käsittely on ollut todella huonoa. Tuntuu lähinnä siltä, että halutaan hyssytellä asiat unohduksiin tai ei edes julkaista tiedotetta asiasta. Käsittämättömän pitkiä viiveitä kärystä. Ei pitäisi olla enää mahdollista tänä päivänä.



Mitkä aikaisemmat tapaukset?

----------


## asb

> Mitkä aikaisemmat tapaukset?



No esimerkiksi Helminen! Miksei SPU tiedota Belgian liiton lisenssillä ajavan kuskin prosessin etenemisestä???!!!






> Keskeistä suomalaisten pyöräilijöiden käryissä on viivästetty tiedottaminen. Näkyy koskevan Helmistä ja tätä naispyöräilijääkin.



Jos sarkasmi ei aukea, niin Helminen ajoi Belgian liiton myöntämällä lisenssillä ja kärysi ulkomailla. SPU:lla ja ADT:llä ei ole mitään mahdollisuuksia tai edes lupaa mennä sinne väliin hääräämään ja tiedottamaan. Että siinä mielessä tuo kommenttisi oli aika typerä.

----------


## kp63

Näin on näreet. Sivistyneissä oikeusvaltioissa on säännöt niin dopingille kuin myös siitä rankaisemiselle. Ja niinkuin apuajaja tuossa toteaa myös epäillyllä ja tuomitulla on oikeusvaltiossa omat oikeutensa, joita on kunnioitettava.

----------


## Tuomas

> Itse kiinnitin huomiota siihen että kilpailukielto asetettiin 25.9.13 perustuen siihen että tuolla päivämäärällä ADT:n valvontalautakunta oli tehnyt asiassa päätöksen, tarkoittaen ilmeisesti sitä että ADT oli katsonut dopingtestin tuloksen merkitsevän dopingrikkomusta.  
> 
> Tämän jälkeen asian kuuluu mennä käsitykseni mukaan asianomaisen lajiliiton hallituksen käsittelyyn. Hallituksella on varmaankin urheilijan kuulemisvelvolisuus ennenkuin se voi tehdä asiassa kilpailukieltoonasettamispäätöksen. 
> 
> Annan onnettomuus tapahtui n kuukausi ADT:n valvontalautakunnan päätöksen jälkeen, joten paras arvaukseni on että SPUn hallituksen prosessi, erityisesti urheilijan kuuleminen, on ollut vielä kesken silloin kun Annasta tuli oikeustoimikelvoton.



Tuossahan tuo tilanne taitaa olla varsin tyhjentävästi todettu. Keskeneräisissä prosesseissa asiasta voi ymmärtääkseni tiedottaa vain urheilija. Esimerkiksi tapauksissa Liias ja ampumahiihdon puolelta Varis, urheilija on tiedottanut ennen päätöstä.

----------


## OJ

Eihän se näin voi mennä. Kyllä tässä on pakko olla jotain mistä voisi SPU:ta syyttää?&nbsp;

----------


## asb

These are not the riders you are looking for (waves hand like a Jedi).

http://www.teamsky.com/article/0,272...345254,00.html

Okei. Henao puhdas, mutta olisi ollut kiva tietää miksi talli laittoi miehen hyllylle. Lieneekö Charlyn kaltaisesti luonnollisesti poikkeuksellisen korkeat veriarvot? Ne tosin olisi kai huomattu jo kauan sitten.

----------


## Mattia

http://yle.fi/urheilu/ranskan_ympari...skella/7300061

Froome nieli pillerin kyseenalaisella poikkeusluvalla. Mtn väliä imho.

----------


## asb

> http://yle.fi/urheilu/ranskan_ympari...skella/7300061
> 
> Froome nieli pillerin kyseenalaisella poikkeusluvalla. Mtn väliä imho.



Poikkeuslupa haettiin ja myönnettiin täysin UCI:n sääntöjen vaatimalla tavalla. Mikä asiassa siis on kyseenalaista?

http://inrng.com/2014/06/jdd-uci-froome/

----------


## kuovipolku

Itse kyseenalaisuus saattoi olla kyseenalaista. Poikkeusluvan myöntäminen tuosta vain, ilman erityistä ja täysimiehistä komiteaistuntoa tai jopa jälkkäteen, ei ole ilmeisestikään poikkeuksellista. 

http://inrng.com/2014/06/jdd-uci-froome/


PS Great minds think alike, apparently.

----------


## pulmark

> Itse kyseenalaisuus saattoi olla kyseenalaista. Poikkeusluvan myöntäminen tuosta vain, ilman erityistä ja täysimiehistä komiteaistuntoa tai jopa jälkkäteen, ei ole ilmeisestikään poikkeuksellista.



Tosiaan mitään UCI sääntöjä ei tuossa poikkeusluvan myöntämisessä vissiin rikottu. Ohessa myös kirjoitus aiheesta:

http://blog.cyclingpro.it/2014/06/16...aci-di-froome/

Artikkelin lopussa esitetty hyvä kysymys:

Poikkeusluvalla sallitulla lääkkeellä merkittäviä sivuvaikutuksia. Oliko ko. kilpailu todella niin tärkeä että siihen piti osallistua ? Miksi ei vain vetäytynyt kisasta parantelemaan tulehdusta ?

----------


## r.a.i

Roman Kreuziger ulkona Tourista...

http://www.tinkoffsaxo.com/news/stat...man-kreuziger/

----------


## Santerius

> Poikkeuslupa haettiin ja myönnettiin täysin UCI:n sääntöjen vaatimalla tavalla. Mikä asiassa siis on kyseenalaista?
> 
> http://inrng.com/2014/06/jdd-uci-froome/



Kaikki lähtien lääkemääräyksestä.

"Prednisolon-tablettien käyttöaiheita ovat krooninen nivelreuma, systeemiset sidekudossairaudet, kuten LED, eräät vaskuliitit (verisuonten tulehdukset), sarkoidoosi, astma, vaikea haavainen paksusuolitulehdus, eräät verisairaudet (granulosytopenia, hemolyyttinen anemia, trombosytopenia), vaikeat allergiat, kasvaimet, eräät akuutit verisyöpätapaukset, lymfarauhasten epänormaali kasvu (lymfoomat), rintasyöpä ja eturauhassyöpä."
http://www.laakeinfo.fi/Medicine.asp...RAS+FINLAND_PR

----------


## mjjk

Pientä sanomista Ulissin Giron aikaisessa testituloksessa...

http://www.theguardian.com/sport/201...thma-drug-test

----------


## VesaP

Daryl Impey (Orica GreenEdge) kärähtänyt:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/daryl-impey-tests-positive-for-probenecid

"Daryl Impey tests positive for Probenecid"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Probenecid

----------


## kuovipolku

Ei paukku vaan ehkä pikemminkin anti-paukku: Pariisi-Roubaix'ssa kaatuneen ajajan taskusta pudonneessa (ja katsojan talteen ottamassa ja tutkittavaksi luovuttamassa) putkilossa olleet pillerit on analysoitu. Ne sisälsivät vain aineita jotka eivät ole kiellettyjen aineiden listalla: ibuprofeenia, kofeiinia, teofylliinia ja kiniiniä. (Teofylliini on mm kaakaopavuissa esiintyvä aine jolla on samanlaisia vaikutuksia kuin kofeiinillakin. Kiniinillä voi olla tehoa kramppien torjunnassa.)

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/...oadside-128789

----------


## Mattia

^Paukku tuossa on se, että syövät myös sallittuja  :Hymy:

----------


## VesaP

> ^Paukku tuossa on se, että syövät myös sallittuja



Tai lähinnä se että täytyy ylipäänsä KESKEN ETAPIN vetää takataskusta (sallittujakin edes) pillereitä kun muuten kivut ja säryt tulisi liian kovaksi. Kofeiinia vielä joo, järkevissä rajoissa, onhan sitä normi-energiageeleissäkin, mutta jotain "buranaa" kesken ajon että kivuilta kykenee ajamaan... Aikasta harmaalla alueella tuossakin liikutaan. Tai jonkun nesteytyksen ja ko kipulääkkeen anto suonensisäisesti etappien välillä, kun siitä ei kerta kiinni voi jäädä vaikka piikin pistäminen ihoon onkin douppinkia kait sallituillakin liemillä. Kovin harmaata sanoisin.

_Disclaimer: Idiootti termi tuo "harmaa alue", tiedän. Ei ole olemassa harmaata, on joko sallittua tai kiellettyä. Jommalla kummalla puolella sitä rajaa väkisin on, ei rajan päällä._

----------


## Lasol

Kyllähän Lancekin veti ibuprofeenia vaikka oli muutakin vitamiinivalmistetta käytössä. Eli ei kovin yllättävää. Vetäähän ne tramadoliakin ja vissiin on samantyylisiä vaikutuksia, vaikkakin jälkimmäisellä isompi teho.

Kofeiinia nyt on ihan perusteltua käyttää varsinkin kisan loppuvaiheessa. Geeliä missä on kofeiinia tai vaikka 'turbopullo' loppuvaiheessa missä on kofeiinia. Vaikuttaa suorituskykyyn (hieman). Eihän sillä ole mitään merkitystä syökö kofeiinitabletin vai geelin, vai onko?

On aivan selvää että sallittuja aineita käytetään jos koetaan että niistä saa edes jotain pientä etua. Turha sitä on moralisoida tai arvostella, ne ovat sallittuja metodeja. Eli ei harmaata aluetta vaan ihan sallittua.

Itsekin kun menen hierojalle niin vetäsen buranan ennen lääppimistä. Ei tunnu niin vahvasti kipu ja auttaa lihaksen toipumisessa heti kärkeen. En syö usein kipulääkkeitä mutta olen huomannut että tästä on hyötyä. En koe että tälläinen toiminta on jotenkin väärin. Varmaan jeesaisi esim rankan kisan jälkeenkin burana tai pari mutta en ole vielä kokeillut. Määräähän lääkäritkin buranaa lihaskipuihinkin (niska jumissa tms). Ei lääketeollisuutta ole terveellistä hyväksikäyttää rajatta mutta kohtuudessa kun pysyy en usko että on mitään jälkivaikutuksia (antibiotit on asia erikseen).

----------


## jarit

Treenattu niin kovaa että tarvitsee kihti lääkkeitä  :Vink:  http://www.greenedgecycling.com/news...ng-daryl-impey

----------


## villef

Jos yhtään oikein muistan, niin ainakin jotkut kipulääkkeet saattaa olla kovastikin munuaisten(?) päälle, jos on nestehukkaa.. Eli itse en ainakaan lähde terveydelläni pelaamaan.. Joku lääketiedettä enemmän tietävä voinee kommentoida..

----------


## marco1

> Jos yhtään oikein muistan, niin ainakin jotkut kipulääkkeet saattaa olla kovastikin munuaisten(?) päälle, jos on nestehukkaa.. Eli itse en ainakaan lähde terveydelläni pelaamaan.. Joku lääketiedettä enemmän tietävä voinee kommentoida..



Juu, ihan peruskipulääkkeet lisää munuaisvaurion riskiä muutoinkin kuin nestehukan yhteydessä. Riski ilmeisesti liittyy pitkäaikaiseen käyttöön ja/tai massiivisiin annoksiin ("urheilijakokoinen annos" ts. kourallinen päivässä ja vähän päälle).

----------


## tiger

Denis the Menace Menchov kärähti.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/menc...france-results

----------


## mkpaa

Voi itku. http://yle.fi/urheilu/tourin_12_enti...kinnot/7362627

----------


## r.a.i

^ Olen samaa mieltä, kuin nuo 12 Tourin voittajaa...

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/tier...-for-two-years

Team Skyn kuski ja vuoden 2012 Tour of Britain voittajalle kaksi vuotta bannia epäilyttävistä veriarvoista.

----------


## buhvalo

> Voi itku. http://yle.fi/urheilu/tourin_12_enti...kinnot/7362627



Silloin ei doupattu, vaan tehtiin mita muutkin. Nytkaan ei doupata, pidetaan vaan veriarvot vakiona.  :Hymy:

----------


## plr

Jos dopingia halutaan kitkeä, niin ei ole järkevää palauttaa LA:n sijoituksia. Se antaa viestin, että doping on ok. Jos vaikka jääkin kiinni niin ei siitä ole juuri seuraamuksia. Nyt LA on varoittava esimerkki joka ehkä käy mielessä kun pohtii doupatako vai ei.

----------


## joni33

Ihan kohta eli 21:50 tulee MTV3 Faktalta Dopingilla silattu urani. En tiedä onko ensiesitys, mutta itse en oo sitä ainakaan nähnyt.

----------


## pikku-mihkali

Lukekaahan Christophe Basson:sin  A clean break:My Story.  Bassons ajoi puhtaana Festinassa 1998 kun käry kävi. Tuokin kirja vahvistaa uskoa että sama touhu jatkuu mutta eri aineilla. Vaikkakin kirja keskittyy Festina aikoihin ja varsinkin Virenquen mollaamiseen niin se myös herättää ajatuksia akselilla Froome-Aicar jne.

Kirja saatavilla ainakin Amazon Kindle versiona ja on sinne se pakollinen Lancekin saatu jota Bassons ei pidä minään pääpiruna. Suosittelen.

----------


## pulmark

R. Kreuziger ns. "roikkuu löysässä hirressä". UCI esti aivan viime hetkellä osallistumisen Puolan ympäriajoon. Kreuziger aikoo valittaa CAS tapauksestaan:

http://romankreuziger.com/mr-roman-k...-uci-5-8-2014/

----------


## kuovipolku

Inner Ringillä on aiheesta pohdintaa, tosin enemmän proseduraalisesta kuin lääketieteelllisestä puolesta:

http://inrng.com/2014/08/uci-roman-k...lete-passport/
http://inrng.com/2014/06/roman-kreuziger-uci-passport/

----------


## jarit

Sillä lailla!
http://road.cc/content/news/126822-t...nge-doping-ban

----------


## TuplaO

Siis hetkinen, JTL veti biologisen passin punaiselle yhdellä ryyppyreissulla? The Secret Pron mukaan miehen otteissa oli jotain selvästi epäilyttävää, eikä puhe ollut krapulan aiheuttamasta suorituskyvyn puutteesta.

----------


## pulmark

Kolme päivää ennen MM maantiekisaa kannattaa vetää kunnon kännit... ei ihan riittänyt palkintopallille, mutta kuitenkin 19. sija  :Hymy: 

http://www.plymouthherald.co.uk/Plym...ail/story.html

----------


## OJ

Öööö...eikai kukaan tosissaan väitä, että 33 annosta olisi kovaa kännäämistä? Eikö tommosen alkulämmön jälkeen aleta dokaamaan, baarissa tappiin asti ja aamulla kymmeneltä tempoamaan?

Mulla on valehtelematta ollut paras jalka pari päivää vähän tiukemman juopottelun jälkeen, mutta arpomistahan tommonen treenikänni kuitenkin taitaa olla.

----------


## Kuparinen

Nuo brittien "annokset" (unit = 10 ml 100% alkoholia) ovat likimain puolet meidän "ravintola-annoksista". Eli ei tuo kaveri mikään ihan teräsmaksa ole.

----------


## Lehisj

> Öööö...eikai kukaan tosissaan väitä, että 33 annosta olisi kovaa kännäämistä? Eikö tommosen alkulämmön jälkeen aleta dokaamaan, baarissa tappiin asti ja aamulla kymmeneltä tempoamaan?



Eikös tuo yllä mainittu ollut ainakin joskus vain legendaarisen jo edesmenneen kotimaisen huippukuskin Kaarelan Olan valmistautumismetodi urbaanilegendojen mukaan?

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Tosin kukaan kotimainen kännäten valmistautuja ei kuitenkaan ole tainut tulla merkinnällä +5.00 sekkaa miesten maantie MM-skaboissa maaliin.

----------


## scf_

> Nuo brittien "annokset" (unit = 10 ml 100% alkoholia) ovat likimain puolet meidän "ravintola-annoksista". Eli ei tuo kaveri mikään ihan teräsmaksa ole.



UK alkoannos 8g eli tuon 10ml, suomessa 12g. Suomalaisia annoksiakin saa juoda illan aikana runsaasti että pääsee vastaavaan 33 UK annosmäärään. 63 kiloselle kiitettävä määrä alkoholia illassa.

----------


## jarit

Eli vastaa 22 meikäläistä annosta. Sen kun tuollainen 63kg kaveri vetää nopeasti kerralla niin olotila on 5.5 promillen lärvit. Kaikki alkoholi on palanut  pois 42 tunnin kuluttua.

----------


## Nailoni

http://www.iol.co.za/capetimes/impey...3#.VAAJ4NkazCR

aika uskomatonta selitystä mennyt läpi.

----------


## pikku-mihkali

Hehhehheeee, kaveri duunaa itse omat kapselit kisoihin ja käy ostamassa tyhjiä kuoria apteekista. Kauheeta schaibaa ja vahvistaa uskoa että paljon vielä doupataan pelotonissa. Lukekaa Christophe Bassonsin kirja niin lapsen usko karistuu ja sen jälkeen miettikää jotain Horneria ja Vueltaa 2013.

edit// ampulli korjattu kapseliksi, kuten kuovipolku alla korjaa

----------


## kuovipolku

FWIW ampulli on hiukan eri asia kuin kapseli. 

Mulla ei ole mitään edellytyksiä arvioida kapselien saastumisteoriaa ja dopingnäytteestä löydettyjä pitoisuuksia, mutta kyllähän ruokasoodaa vedetään naamaan erilaisissa urheiluyhteyksissä eikä liivatekapseelien käyttö vaikuta ollenkaan hullummalta tavalta saada jauhemainen aine nieltyä suhteellisen vaivattomasti. 

(Ruokasoodan nauttiminen jauheena ei ole ihan ongelmatonta eikä nesteeseen sekoittaminenkaan ole täysin ongelmatonta, Kokeiltu on...)

----------


## vetooo

Eräs legendaarinen hiihtovalmentaja on todennut: "Se joka hallitsee informaation, se voittaa."

----------


## pikku-mihkali

Eli jatkossa voi vetää mitä vaan kunhan löytää apteekkarin joka vahvistaa selityksen siitä että oli annostelemassa epoa,testoo tai vaikka hota pulveria ennen kuin Pena Pyöräilijä sattui kävelemään ostamaan kapselin kuoria.

Pena Pyöräilijähän duunaa kapselit ja kaikki muutkin lääkkeet itse koska se on erittäin fiksua noin ammattipyöräilijälle ja siinä säästää pitkät pennit.

----------


## asb

Myydäänkö tuota probenecidiä sellaisessa muodossa, että apteekkari joutuu sen käsin annostelemaan? Olen kerran tuollaista "apteekissa sekoitettua" ostanut, kun lapselle piti saada kipulääkkeet leikkauksen jälkeen, joten ei se kai mahdotonta ole. Mutta eikö apteekkari käytä lateksihanskoja, pese käsiään tms?

Kiinnostaa myös voiko tuosta tulla sellaiset pitoisuudet, jotka näkyvät testeissä.

On tää vähän liian uskomatonta ollakseen uskottavaa.

----------


## kuovipolku

> On tää vähän liian uskomatonta ollakseen uskottavaa.



Tai niin uskomatonta että se voi jopa olla totuus.

Jos olen ymmärtänyt oikein, väitetty saastuminen tapahtui "pill counterissa", mikä lie suomeksi, pillerinlaskulaite? Kuultujen asiantuntijoiden mukaan mahdollista. Impeyn puolustus pystyi lisäksi esittämään kassakoneen tiedot siitä että probenisidiasiakas oli todella asioinut apteekissa ennen Impeyta. 

Sen perusteella mitä olen maailmalla joutunut asioimaan farmasia-asioissa, ei tuollainen suomalaisesta poikkeava tapa myydä lääkkeitä "irtotavarana" ole mitenkään epäuskottava. Mahdotonta ei tosin ole sekään että Impeyn puolustus ei jättänyt ainoatakaan kiveä kääntämättä löytääkseen *jonkin* selityksen joka voisi mennä läpi ja sillä vain kävi satumainen mäihä.

http://cyclingtips.com.au/2014/08/uc...ill-be-lodged/

----------


## asb

Ei ollut varsinaisesti puhe kassakoneen tiedoista, vaan kassakoneen kuitista. Sellaisen saa kuittiprintteristä.

Olisi eri asia, jos kyseessä olisi apteekin kassajärjestelmän tietokannasta saatu varmennettu tieto. Sitä on paljon vaikeampi väärentää. On vain Impeyn kannalta aivan liian kätevää, että se tieto on turvassa potilastietosuojan takana, mistä UCI ei sitä saa millään tämän keissin tueksi.

----------


## buhvalo

vanhaa tuubaa:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pHQRZzVIE8

Tuoreempaa tuubaa:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DFOsOZtJvo

Saaapi leffana, hieno pätkä tavalla. Job done, that it. Ferrari on ylpeä itsestään, miksei oli kun tekin mihin on opetettu.

----------


## jannevaro

Veljekset kuin ilvekset:
http://velonews.competitor.com/2014/...ive-epo_348127

----------


## TuplaO

^Ja jälleen pari yksinäistä sutta. Nyt taas hiipii mieleen ajatus, että onkohan tää pyöräilyn uusi doupiton aikakausi todellisuudessa vaan ihan täyttä tuubaa. Kärynneille näyttää e-vitamiini maistuvan edelleen.

----------


## rjrm

Sitä se on. Ei ole Hamilton-Vino-Riis-Lance-ajoista mikään muuttunut. Douppaajat pitäisi sulkea lancemaisesti ulos koko alalta. Nyt ne hääräävät tallin takapiruina tai ajavat itse kärsittyään rangaistuksen. Luin heinäkuussa Hamiltonin kirjan. Eipä viittinyt enää esim Vueltaa seurata lainkaan. 
Kirjeshakki alkaa olla se lajeista puhtain yleisölaji.

----------


## VesaP

> Eipä viittinyt enää esim Vueltaa seurata lainkaan.



Aika synkkää on jos ei pyöräilyn D-juttujen takia viitti enää jotain grand touria katsoa. Kyllä ainakin itselle nämä kolmeviikkoiset gt kisat ovat pyöräilyssä sitä parasta antia (yhden päivän suurklassikoita toki unohtamatta) joita on todella mielenkiintoista seurata. Vaikka siellä kenties D-hörhöt kisaileekin, niin entä sitten. Hienoa viihdettä! Ja joo, omasta mielestä aivan naurettavaa että Lancelta vietiin ne voitot virallisesti. No, epävirallisesti sillä varmaan edelleen siellä kotiseinällään ne seitsemän tourin keltaista voittopaitaa. Ei niitä voittoja kukaan pois voi viedä. Vaikka mies ilmeisen piru ollutkin muille kuin omille kavereilleen.

----------


## rjrm

Naurettavaa? Sääntöjen rikkojia pitää rangaista. Jos asenteesi kuvastaa yleisemmin asennoitumista pyöräilyn dopingiin, ei hyvin mene. Kotimaisista pyöräilypiireistäkin on niin paljon kuullut ampulli- ja letkutarinoita, että ei voi kuin ihmetellä. Niitä tarnoita on Taas entistä helpompi uskoa.

----------


## VesaP

> Naurettavaa? Sääntöjen rikkojia pitää rangaista.



Lähinnä siksi naurettavaa että Lance ajoi kaudella jolloin samat lääkkeet ne on olleet kaikilla muillakin käytössä, joitakin yksittäisiä susia lukuunottamatta. Toki sääntöjen rikkojia pitää rangaista mutta silti. Se oli paras silti niinä seitsemänä vuotena jolloin ajoi Tourin.

----------


## jannevaro

> Lähinnä siksi naurettavaa että Lance ajoi kaudella jolloin samat lääkkeet ne on olleet kaikilla muillakin käytössä, joitakin yksittäisiä susia lukuunottamatta. Toki sääntöjen rikkojia pitää rangaista mutta silti. Se oli paras silti niinä seitsemänä vuotena jolloin ajoi Tourin.



Todistetusti tiedämme että Lance oli paras douppaamaan, mutta sitä ei tiedetä oliko se paras ajamaan. Eikä se pidä paikkaansa että kaikilla oli samat lääkkeet, kyllä niillä joilla oli isoimmat resurssit oli paremmat lääkkeet ja lääkärit. Dopingkilpailu ei ole reilu kilpailu.

----------


## asb

> Dopingkilpailu ei ole reilu kilpailu.



No ei se puhdas pyöräilykään mikään reilu kilpailu ole, koska siellä paremmat ja kovakuntoisimmat pärjää. Doping vaan muuttaa ominaisuuksia, joita kuskeilta vaaditaan, eli mukaan tulee hyvä vaste lääkkeisiin ja huijaamiseen vaadittava psyyke.

Kyynisesti voisi sanoa, että me nyt vaan on päätetty, että nää tietyt ominaisuudet on ne, joiden perusteella halutaan laittaa kuskit järjestykseen.

Oma mielipiteeni dopingiin löytyy jo tästä langasta.

----------


## vetooo

Vanhan liiton miehillä vanhat liiton aineet. He eivät kuitenkaan pysy kehityksessä mukana. Tämä kehittynyt "perus-EPO:n" mikroannostelun hoksaava testi on ilmeisesti koitunut viime aikoina useamman pyöräilijän kohtaloksi. Erään legendaarisen valmentajan sanoin: "amatöörien puuhastelua".

Testaajat ovat 100 vuotta jäljessä. Siitä osoituksena se, että EPO:sta on tällä hetkellä yli 80 stimulanttia, joita ei pystytä havaitsemaan lainkaan.

----------


## TuplaO

> Testaajat ovat 100 vuotta jäljessä. Siitä osoituksena se, että EPO:sta on tällä hetkellä yli 80 stimulanttia, joita ei pystytä havaitsemaan lainkaan.



Jep jep. Jos toimivaa, mutta testeissä näkymätöntä douppinkia on tarjolla, voinee ajatuksesta ns. puhtaasta tai edes puhtaammasta pyöräilystä vähin äänin luopua. Tässä näyttää väkisinkin sinisilmäistyvän, jos yhtään haluaa uskoa parempaan huomiseen...

----------


## vetooo

> Jep jep. Jos toimivaa, mutta testeissä näkymätöntä douppinkia on tarjolla, voinee ajatuksesta ns. puhtaasta tai edes puhtaammasta pyöräilystä vähin äänin luopua. Tässä näyttää väkisinkin sinisilmäistyvän, jos yhtään haluaa uskoa parempaan huomiseen...



Olen päässyt sen verran tunkeutumaan isompien herrojen pöytiin, että sivukorvalla olen ollut kuulevinani pientä skeptisyyttä tämänhetkisestä tilanteesta. Kuulemma vuosina 2010-2011 elettiin väliaikaisesti kirkaammissa vesissä. En osaa sanoa, mihin tämä oletus voisi perustua.

----------


## kp63

Amattilaisurheilua. Joukkuelaji, jossa joukkueen muodostaa kuskit ja tukijoukot. Tukijoukkoihin kuuluu myös lääkärit. Sen kun ymmärtää niin loppuu jatkuva jeesustelu. Toisilla tukijoukot parempia kuin toisilla. Tuesta huolimatta kovia urheilijoita ja kovia kisoja. Tiukka kontrolli on hyvä, sillä muuten kuskit doupattas liian riskiajoille. Nyt voisin kuvitella niin, että erot eri tallien ja kuskien douppausmäärissä ovat kuitenkin suht pieniä eli ollaan suht samalla viivalla. Eli oisko tilanne kilpailullsesti parempi kuin Lancen aikoihin ?.

----------


## elcondorpasa

Niin no, urheilijoiden terveyden kustannuksella edistetään liiketoimintaa. Kovin moni ammattilainen tuskin lähtökohtaisesti on valmis dopingiin, mutta jos toimeentulo on siitä kiinni ja vaihtoehtoja ei ole, niin systeemin ehdoilla joutuu menemään. 

Toivottavasti jeesustelu jatkuu. Ei pyöräilyssä varmaan dopingista eroon päästä, mutta mitä enemmän asiaa pidetään esillä negatiivisessa valossa, sitä enemmän se vaikuttaa asenteisiin. Ehkä joskus jopa sillä tasolla, joka tekee taloudelliset päätökset.

----------


## r.a.i

> Sitä se on. Ei ole Hamilton-Vino-Riis-Lance-ajoista mikään muuttunut. Douppaajat pitäisi sulkea lancemaisesti ulos koko alalta. Nyt ne hääräävät tallin takapiruina tai ajavat itse kärsittyään rangaistuksen. Luin heinäkuussa Hamiltonin kirjan. Eipä viittinyt enää esim Vueltaa seurata lainkaan. 
> Kirjeshakki alkaa olla se lajeista puhtain yleisölaji.



Jaa, enpä tiedä. Shakissa näyttää tulleen vuonna 2013 suhteessa enemmän käryjä kuin pyöräilyssä...

https://wada-main-prod.s3.amazonaws....ORT-REPORT.pdf

----------


## rjrm

Siksi mainitsinkin kirjeshakin  :Hymy:

----------


## kolistelija

Ei asenteet siihen mitenkään vaikuta, kun on kyse suurista summista jotka saa voittamalla. Silloin tehdään se mitä voittamiseen tarvitaan, eikä se ole mikään yksittäisiä urheilijoita vaivaava ongelma.

Doping loppuu sitten kun pyöräily ei kiinnosta sponsoreita, eli silloin kun sitä ei kukaan seuraa. En sano että pitäisin asiaa hyvänä tai etteikö sille pitäisi tehdä jotain, mutta sitä tapahtuu niin kauan kun kuntoaan voi terästää ilman kiinnijäämisen riskiä. Näillä näkymin terveysriskitkin ovat käsittääkseni sen verran pienemmät että doping yksinkertaisesti on vaivan arvoista. Jos yhdessä kädessä on riskitön räkäliksa ja kiittämätön duuni, kun toisessa on mahdollisuudet miljoonapalkkioihin ja maailman luokan tähteys hyvin pienin riskein. Moraali voi olla sitä vastaan, kunnes tajuaa että käytännössä kaikilla on samat mahdollisuudet doupata...


On paskaa että asia on näin, mutta ei yksittäistä kiinnijäänyttä urheilijaa voi huijariksi haukkua.

----------


## CamoN

Katselin eilen elokuvan Pantani: The Accidental Death of a Cyclist (2014). Varsinainen kertomus valotti Pantanin uraa kokonaisuutena, mutta varsinkin toinen puolisko keskittyi "mädän systeemin" ruotimiseen joka johti Pantanin syvään masennukseen ja lopulta kokaiinin yliannostukseen. Siihen ei oikein otettu kantaa mikä lääkitys Pantanilla oli huippuvuosinaan, mutta lähestymiskulma dopingiin oli jotenkin peri-italialainen - niin kauan kuin veriarvot pysyvät raja-arvoissa, kukaan ei ole tehnyt mitään väärää. Eikä varsinkaan urheilija itse ole lopulta syyllinen, vaan suurin kärsijä.

Ihan mielenkiintoinen pyöräilydokumentti, varsinkin jos Pantanin ura ei ole ennestään tuttu.

----------


## TuplaO

Ja taas Astanan kaislikossa suhisee. Stagiaire oli kyseessä ja kärähti EPOn sijaan steroideista, mutta tiimin alkaa olla turha väittää etteivät mitään mistään tiedä... 

Ahdistus "puhtaamman pyöräilyn" olemattomuudesta vain lisääntyy ainakin tämän näppäimistön äärellä. No, ainakin joku välillä kärähtää.

----------


## r.a.i

http://velonews.competitor.com/2014/...license_349623

Astanan lisenssi tutkinnan alla...

----------


## tapna

> Felicitations Jean-Christophe

----------


## rjrm

Taas Astana, nuo Vinokourovin kirkasilmäiset rehdit pyöräilijät. Jos Astanaa ei saada suljetuksi ensi kaudelta pois, niin se osoittaa ettei mikään ole muuttunut. Tai sitten UCI sulkee Astanan esim. marras-helmikuuksi, jolloinka se voi sanoa että rankaistu on. Ja se on urheilun imamgon kannalta yhtä typerää kuin rangaistuksetta jättäminen.

Ja kyllä. Dopingin käyttåjåt ovat huijareita. Vaikka sitåkään ei foorumilla kai saisi sanoa.

----------


## jannevaro

> Ja taas Astanan kaislikossa suhisee. Stagiaire oli kyseessä ja kärähti EPOn sijaan steroideista, mutta tiimin alkaa olla turha väittää etteivät mitään mistään tiedä... 
> 
> Ahdistus "puhtaamman pyöräilyn" olemattomuudesta vain lisääntyy ainakin tämän näppäimistön äärellä. No, ainakin joku välillä kärähtää.



llya Davidenok mainitaan täällä.
http://velonews.competitor.com/2014/...mqMDTFGHwrz.99

----------


## JuhoIlmari

> Katselin eilen elokuvan Pantani: The Accidental Death of a Cyclist (2014). Varsinainen kertomus valotti Pantanin uraa kokonaisuutena, mutta varsinkin toinen puolisko keskittyi "mädän systeemin" ruotimiseen joka johti Pantanin syvään masennukseen ja lopulta kokaiinin yliannostukseen. Siihen ei oikein otettu kantaa mikä lääkitys Pantanilla oli huippuvuosinaan, mutta lähestymiskulma dopingiin oli jotenkin peri-italialainen - niin kauan kuin veriarvot pysyvät raja-arvoissa, kukaan ei ole tehnyt mitään väärää. Eikä varsinkaan urheilija itse ole lopulta syyllinen, vaan suurin kärsijä.
> 
> Ihan mielenkiintoinen pyöräilydokumentti, varsinkin jos Pantanin ura ei ole ennestään tuttu.



Näyttäisi tapaus Pantani olevan vielä auki: http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2014...60752_ur.shtml

----------


## Mattia

^menee täysin OT, mutta kun olin kk sitten Italiassa, niin paikallisille tolla tuntui olevan iso merkitys. Kuten kaikella muullakin Pantaniin liittyvällä. Itse ajelin Carreran fillarilla ja siitä mainittiin "Il Piratan" pyöränä, Mercatone Uno muistutettiin "Pantanin" sponssiksi, jne.

----------


## J T K

Mielenkiintoinen, tuore saksalaisdokumentti ammattipyöräilyn dopingista: Die schwerste Etappe / The Hardest Stage: http://youtu.be/9pObWJJ07VU

----------


## tapna

Lisää mielenkiintoisia uutisia Saksanmaalta:

http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/30007100

----------


## JuhoIlmari

^Juttuun liittyvissä linkeissä on mielenkiintoinen tarina biopasseista. Lance A:kin oli todennut että toimii.

----------


## OJ

Sillä välin kun Saksa touhuaa kovempien rangaistusten parissa (mm. USA on "hyvällä" menestyksellä kokeillut muualla), niin pikkukisojen järjestäjillä saattaa olla jopa toimiva sanktio http://crankpunk.com/2014/11/14/the-...from-our-race/

Saa nähdä onko isoilla kanttia seurata perässä.

----------


## buhvalo

> Sillä välin kun Saksa touhuaa kovempien rangaistusten parissa (mm. USA on "hyvällä" menestyksellä kokeillut muualla), niin pikkukisojen järjestäjillä saattaa olla jopa toimiva sanktio http://crankpunk.com/2014/11/14/the-...from-our-race/
> 
> Saa nähdä onko isoilla kanttia seurata perässä.




Tuon ohella:

After much discussion, the organizers  of the Taiwan KOM Challenge have decided to implement drug testing for  the top six riders and reserve the right to randomly test any other  participant in the 2014 event. Furthermore, any rider with a previous record of doping will not be  allowed to compete in the race. The testing will be carried out by the  Chinese Taipei Olympic Committee and the tests will be analyzed at a  laboratory in Japan. 


Read more at  http://velonews.competitor.com/2014/...ksoCMJZaKdQ.99

Sinänsä Lee:n jeesustelu ja aggressiot douppaajia kohtaan menee aikalailla yli, mutta tuo tempaus on hyvä.

----------


## Mattia

S`tana Astana...

http://yle.fi/urheilu/jalleen_uusi_d...senssi/7638534

----------


## Sanna04

Onkohan tuo toimittaja kirjoittanut enemmänkin autourheilu-uutisia, kun Nibalikin on kärkikuljettaja? Vaikka onhan ne varmaan jonkinlaisia kuljettajia, mutta jotenkin vaan särähtää korvaaan.

----------


## kauris

Toimittajan kirjoituksessa sanottiin myös ettei b-näytettä ole vielä annettu. Eikö se ole aina se sama näyte, josta on erillinen toinen tutkimus? Näin minä muistelin.

----------


## JuhoIlmari

^B-näyte tosiaan otetaan samalla kuin A-näyte (vai onko kyseessä jako eri purkkeihin), mutta tutkitaan eri prosessilla.

----------


## JKK

> Toimittajan kirjoituksessa sanottiin myös ettei b-näytettä ole vielä annettu. Eikö se ole aina se sama näyte, josta on erillinen toinen tutkimus? Näin minä muistelin.



On. Muutenhan koko jutussa ei olisi järkeä.

----------


## FatBrolin

_"__sekä valmentaja Ilja Davidenok jäivät kiinni dopingtutkinnassa viime kaudella."_ 

Ei näyttäny kiinnostavan kääntää juttua oikein edes vähää alusta.

----------


## OJ

Osittain offaria, mutta kuski #15 ajaa sitten Airgas-Safewayn väreissä. Voi vanha kettu opettaa nuorille vanhoja temppuja. Ai niin, mutta eihän kukaan ole douppaaja ennen kuin kärähtää. Vanha douppari junnutiimiin ja Astanan säätämiset lakaistaan vähin äänin maton alle. Ei taida olla juuri mitään välilä kuka on ruorissa Aiglessa.

----------


## Mattia

^ ? siis kuka ? Traccia bianca, vai ?

----------


## kuovipolku

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/chri...m-not-rider-15

http://cyclingtips.com.au/2014/11/ho...irgas-safeway/

----------


## Mattia

Ok. Sivistyin  :Vink:

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Taas mennään. Montakohan noista ennätettiin testata ennen kuin kausi loppui ja kazakstaanit luikkivat kotomaahansa piiloon?

http://velonews.competitor.com/2014/...teroids_354386

----------


## OJ

Oletteko törmänneet juttuihin Kiinan kisoista? Nousi taas pinnalle Astanan junnutiimin käryjen yhteydessä. Jos palkintorahat jaetaan riihikuivana käteisenä kisapaikalla viimeisen etapin jälkeen, niin sika voi luikkia karkuun palkintorahojen kanssa. Astanan junnutiimiltä tuskin saadaan Quinhai Laken palkintorahoja perittyä takaisin. Astana saattaa olla kuppi nurin muutenkin melko pian kun öljyn hinnalla tapellaan Venäjää vastaan.

----------


## asb

Ei kai sillä mitään väliä ole missä muodossa se raha vaihtaa omistajaa? Joka tapauksessa pitää olla kvittu ja sopimusehdot ja nimet papereissa.

----------


## jannevaro

Ehkä selittää myös venäläispyöräilijöiden edesottamuksia:
http://www.iltalehti.fi/yleisurheilu...90724_yl.shtml

----------


## tapna

Järjetöntä ja sentimentaalista russofobiaa

----------


## lansive

> Järjetöntä ja sentimentaalista russofobiaa



Nyt vaan sattuu olemaan venäläiset tapetilla. Ei Atlantin toisella rannalla olla yhtään siivommin, mutta jälkien peittelyssä ollaan paljon parempia, ettei tarvitse testaajien kanssa olla väleissä.

----------


## asb

Onko Padovasta muuta uutta, kuin pari Twitter-huhua ja Gazzetan Astana-juttu?

----------


## TuplaO

Padova kiinnostaa täälläkin; asbin mainitsemaa kummempaan en ole kyllä itsekään vielä törmännyt . Kaikki 90 nimeä julki vaan (tietysti kontekstin kanssa)! Eniten kutkutteli se ennakkohuhu, että listalla olisi nimiä, joiden ei ikinä uskoisi sinne kuuluvan...

----------


## FatBrolin

Joko saa arvailla? Eiköhän sieltä löydy Vinon itsensä johdolla näitä vanhoja konnia tyyliin : Scarponi, LL Sanchez, Gasparotto, Kreuziger etc.

Nuo mainitut ennakkohuhut yllätysnimistä on kyllä vielä täyttä lottoa tässä vaiheessa, saas nähdä ketä sieltä paljastuu. Aru?

On kyllä hämmentävää, miten tää ukko saa huseerata ihan niin kuin mikään ei olisi muuttunut  :Nolous:

----------


## asb

> On kyllä hämmentävää, miten tää ukko saa huseerata ihan niin kuin mikään ei olisi muuttunut



Meinaatko, että vankilaan olisi pitänyt laittaa? Kansalaisen liikkumisvapautta on muuten hankala rajoittaa vapaassa maassa.  Jos taas viittaat yhteistyöhön urheilijoiden kanssa, niin tässähän sitä just ollaan laittamassa nalkkiin niitä urheilijoita. Eli mikä nyt on ongelma?

----------


## FatBrolin

> Meinaatko, että vankilaan olisi pitänyt laittaa? Kansalaisen liikkumisvapautta on muuten hankala rajoittaa vapaassa maassa.  Jos taas viittaat yhteistyöhön urheilijoiden kanssa, niin tässähän sitä just ollaan laittamassa nalkkiin niitä urheilijoita. Eli mikä nyt on ongelma?



No en meinaa, ehkä oli vähän huonosti ilmaistu jos siitä ensimmäisenä tuo tuli mieleen. Tarkoitin juurikin lähinnä tuota urheilijoiden kanssa tehtyä yhteistyötä, joka vaan tuntuu jotenkin erikoiselta kun miehen taustat on tiedossa. Toisaalta, eikös tämä kerro vain siitä, ettei mitään puhtaampaa aikakautta ole oikeastaan ollut olemassakaan, vaan homma jatkui kulisseissa entiseen tapaan? Toki tuo viimeisin postaamasi linkki Astana -ketjuun väittää muuta, mutta onhan näitä kuultu ennenkin..

----------


## tapna

Täytyy olla älyllisesti epärehellinen kuurosokea naiivisti, mikäli luulee touhun puhdistuneen. Yksittäisten doupparien kertasatsit EPO:a ovat varmasti pienemmät kuin Bjarne Riisillä ja kumppaneilla, mutta vastapainoksi EPO:n käyttäjiä on enemmän kuin koskaan.

----------


## FatBrolin

Ei puhdistuneen, mutta menneen edes asteen puhtaampaan suuntaan. Tämäkin oli tosin pyöräilijöiden haastatteluissa hehkuttama mantra, joka kuulosti varmaan lajia vähemmän seuraavalle ihan hyvältä suuntaukselta. Mitä omaan uskoon tulee, niin olen kyllä kanssasi samoilla linjoilla.

----------


## asb

http://m.cyclingnews.com/news/astana...tematic-doping

----------


## TuplaO

Joo, vielä taitavat pantata parhaita paloja. Vaikea uskoa, että Vino olisi suurin ja "yllättävin" nimi listassa. Koko roska julkiseksi vaan. Itseä kiinnostavat juuri ne ns. yllätysnimet.

----------


## asb

http://www.53x12.com/do/show?page=indepth.view&id=151

Ferrarin kommentit Padova-uutisoinnista. Sain vaikutelman, että vähän hätäisesti kirjoitettu. Argumentit ovat aika hataria, jos niitä on ollenkaan.

"PAOLO SLONGO - he would have, according to the investigators, "frequent contact with Ferrari": yes, of course, every morning, in front of the buffet breakfast at the hotel Parador del Teide, with the topic: "is it better to have eggs with bacon or muesli with yogurt?"..."

----------


## 53x11

Dr Ferrarin uskottavuus on nolla. Tekee vain itsensä naurunalaiseksi kommeneteillaan.

----------


## kolistelija

> Dr Ferrarin uskottavuus on nolla. Tekee vain itsensä naurunalaiseksi kommeneteillaan.



Ei Ferrarilla ole mitään mielestäni mitään syytä selitellä, siksi tuo on vähän hassua. Ehkä motiivina on se, että esitellyt nimet eivät ole korkeinta a-teamia. Ei ole kiva että urheilumaailman kovin performancelääkäri mainitaan muissa kuin huippumiesten tapauksissa?

----------


## VesaP

Mauro Santambrogio antoi testoa sisältävän näytteen muutamaa päivää ennenkuin sen 2v dopingpanna EPOsta olisi loppunut. Kätevää...

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/sant...during-epo-ban

Ja muutama päivä d-vitamiinia sisällään pitäneen näytteen jälkeen oli vielä kirjoittanut uuden sopparinkin uuteen talliin.

Mutta noin muuten, kerrankin nuo selittelyt tuntuu uskottavalta? Mutta toki jos virallista lupaa UCIlta ei ko lääkkeelle ollut tullut, niin se on vähän niinqu voi voi vaikka miten hyvä syy olisi ollutkin lääkkeen käytölle. Ja tietysti pessimisti heti epäilee että liekö aikaisempien vuosien mömmöjen käytöllä osuutensa ettei tappi sojota... Vähän quin Lancella aikoinaan. Toinen kulkunen ison sitruunan/pienen aplarin kokoinen. Luuli vaan että kuuluu asiaan eikä mennyt lekuriin.

----------


## tapna

Italiassa näyttää olevan (häviävän pieni tosin sekin) todennäköisyys jäädä kiinni, toisin kuin monissa pohjoisemmissa maissa.

----------


## asb

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/sant...lity-treatment

Vetooon twiittaamassa linkissä selitetään seuraavasti: "Doping violations aside, the use of Andriol might not have even achieved its supposedly intended result of increasing fertility. While natural testosterone is required for fertility in men, Andriol, a synthetic form of testosterone used as a treatment for hypogonadism and erectile dysfunction, has the unfortunate side-effect of decreasing sperm production and creating fertility problems, recent studies have shown."

Elikkä sitä on vedetty testoa doping-tarkoituksessa hyvään tekosyyhyn luottaen.

Sen lisäksi: "Andriol is prohibited both in- and out-of competition under the WADA code, and the UCI's anti-doping regulations state that, "Use of any Prohibited Substance or Prohibited Method to increase “low-normal” levels of any endogenous hormone is not considered an acceptable therapeutic intervention", so Santambrogio would not have been eligible for a Therapeutic Use Exemption (TUE) by the UCI."

----------


## BONK

> Mauro Santambrogio antoi testoa sisältävän näytteen muutamaa päivää ennenkuin sen 2v dopingpanna EPOsta olisi loppunut. Kätevää...
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/sant...during-epo-ban
> 
> Ja muutama päivä d-vitamiinia sisällään pitäneen näytteen jälkeen oli vielä kirjoittanut uuden sopparinkin uuteen talliin.
> 
> Mutta noin muuten, kerrankin nuo selittelyt tuntuu uskottavalta? Mutta toki jos virallista lupaa UCIlta ei ko lääkkeelle ollut tullut, niin se on vähän niinqu voi voi vaikka miten hyvä syy olisi ollutkin lääkkeen käytölle. Ja tietysti pessimisti heti epäilee että liekö aikaisempien vuosien mömmöjen käytöllä osuutensa ettei tappi sojota... Vähän quin Lancella aikoinaan. Toinen kulkunen ison sitruunan/pienen aplarin kokoinen. Luuli vaan että kuuluu asiaan eikä mennyt lekuriin.



Melkoisen ässän vetäisi hihasta - impotenttikortti. Kaikesta huolimatta, omalla perversillä tavallan hyvä uutinen. Jospa edes joku roinaa miettivä pysähytyisi hetkeksi miettimään, kannattaako sittenkään.

----------


## plr

Ennustan, että Santambrogio tulee saamaan kilpailukiellon selityksestä huolimatta. Keskimääräistä kiinnostavampi selitysyritys.

----------


## OJ

> Täytyy olla älyllisesti epärehellinen kuurosokea naiivisti, mikäli luulee touhun puhdistuneen. Yksittäisten doupparien kertasatsit EPO:a ovat varmasti pienemmät kuin Bjarne Riisillä ja kumppaneilla, mutta vastapainoksi EPO:n käyttäjiä on enemmän kuin koskaan.



Tämä älyllisesti epärehellinen kuurosokea naiivi on eri mieltä. Ei ammattiurheilu ole puhdasta, mutta pyöräily on puhtaampaa kuin 10-vuotta sitten. 5-vuotta sitten jokainen talliainen kykeni hankkimaan EPOa, kasvuhormonia, testoa ja muita aineita edullisesti ja helposti. Kun aineiden saatavuus on vaikeutunut huomattavasti ja testaaminen on kuitenkin kehittynyt ainakin vähän, niin käyttäjien määrän lisääntyminen vaikuttaa epätodennäköiseltä. Voin toki olla väärässä.

----------


## Mattia

> ...Kun aineiden saatavuus on vaikeutunut huomattavasti ...



Kuinka muka ?

----------


## tapna



----------


## OJ

> Kuinka muka ?



5-vuotta sitten kuka tahansa pystyi ostamaan edullista epoa ja kasvua ilman henkilökohtaisia kontakteja. Nykyään vastaava ei oikein onnistu. Tai ehkä onnistuu, mutta kukaan ei tätä tiedä.

----------


## Mattia

^Mikä tuon on (muka) aiheuttanut ? Sorry, että jankkaan, mutta kun en itse keksi syytä tuohon "vaikeutumiseen". Eli mikä on konkreettisesti muuttunut esim. 5 v. aikana ja kuinka se vaikeuttaa vitamiinin hankintaa.

----------


## OJ

1. syy on varmasti nettikaupan väheneminen. Niin, näitä nettikauppoja ei villarivoorumin mukaan pitänyt olla olemassa. Toki aineita edelleen saa, mutta ero on merkittävä.

Voin toki olla väärässä ja ehkä TS-korttelin parkkipaikalla on Igorin EPO ja Ekstaasi myymässä kamaa, mutta tohdin epäillä tätä.

----------


## Mattia

^Tämä selvä.

Nettikauppojen palveluista kun en tiedä, mutta "Igorin Valinta" pelaa ihan yhtä hyvin nyt kuin aiemminkin.

80 ja 90-luvuilta oli kyllä postimyyntiä, joten eiköhän noita nettikauppojakin ole (ainakin ollut).

----------


## plr

Laitoin hakukoneeseen erythropoietin shop ja sieltä tuli lista nettikauppoja. Sitä ei tiedä kuin lähettäjä - jos hänkään - mitä niistä tilaamalla saisi. Yhden kaupan tilausohjeissa ei puhuttu mitään reseptistä, joten he ilmeisesti luottavat sen olevan kunnossa.

----------


## OJ

Google löytää kaikenlaista.

----------


## plr

Niinpä. Nettikaupan vähenemisestä en osaa sanoa mitään, mutta esim. EPO-nettikauppoja (apteekkeja) näyttää olevan pilvin pimein. EPOlla on erittäin päteviä lääketieteellisiä käyttökohteita, joten sitä tulee varmasti nyt ja tulevaisuudessa saamaan nettiapteekeista laillisesti. Tässä valossa minua saa kyllä toisenkin hetken vakuuttaa ennen kuin uskon dopingaineiden, kuten EPOn, nettikaupan vähentymiseen.

----------


## asb

> Google löytää kaikenlaista.



Sun mutu vastaan mun mutu. Et jaksais päristellä.

----------


## JPK-works

Muistelen jonkun pyörätallin varastoista löytyneen koeasteella olevia veritautilääkkeitä. Niitä tarvitaan vakavissa taudeissa, kuten leukemia, kun veressä ei ole riittävästi omia punasoluja. Ovat arvatenkin aika vahvoja aineita. 

Pari kysymystä heräsi jo tuolloin; mistä ne oli saatu (siis ei kaupallinen valmiste eli jollain oli kanavat saada niitä ohi kontrollin) ja miksi niitä käytettiin (kuka uskaltaa pumpata itseensä koeasteella olevaa lääkettä - vapaaehoinen koekaniini).

----------


## plr

Miksi käytetään: Siksi, että voiton arvo on niin suuri. Voittaja saa maineen ja kunnian lisäksi taloudellisen riippumattomuuden loppuelämäkseen. Ekosysteemi pyörii isona liiketoimintana tähtien ympärillä. Jos on keino nousta keskinkertaisesta huipuksi, sitä keinoa käytetään. Pidetään mielessä, että urheilu on bisnestä, ei hyväntekeväisyyttä.

----------


## buhvalo

> Pidetään mielessä, että urheilu on bisnestä, ei hyväntekeväisyyttä.



 Huipputallin kapteenin peruspalkka kun on sen miljoona euroa niin ei oikeastaan tartte ihmetellä miksi käytetään. Tai arvella käytetäänkö. 



Sent from my HTC 5060 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## TurboKoo

> Huipputallin kapteenin peruspalkka kun on sen miljoona euroa niin ei oikeastaan tartte ihmetellä miksi käytetään. Tai arvella käytetäänkö. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC 5060 using Tapatalk 2



Päteekö tämä myös muihin lajeihin? Jalkapallo? Jääkiekko?

----------


## tapna

No totta helvetissä pätee. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## plr

Noissa lajeissa suurten liigojen urheilijat tienaavat paljon enemmän kuin pyöräilijät. Joissakin suurissa ammattilaisliigoissa ei käytännössä voi jäädä kiinni dopingista, koska se olisi liigalle huonoa bisnestä. Siispä ei testata.

Monen maan pikkusarjat ovat ponnahduslautoja kansainvälisiin rahaliigoihin. Urheiluruudun haastatteluissa monen monta lupaavaa nuorta jääkiekkoilijaa kertoo kiiikarin olevan NHL:ssä. Sinne pääsevät parhaat eli näyttöjä pitää antaa Suomessa päästäkseen jatkoon. Jos pääsee, niin farmiliiga kutsuu, jos ei tulosta tule.

----------


## Munarello

Jalkapallon puolella suurten tähtien palkkiot on luokkaa satoja tonneja viikossa. Siitä huolimatta käryjä on todella harvoin. Itse muistan jotain satunnaisia tapauksia lähinnä arvokisojen tiimoilta, esim Maradonan efedriinit melkein viisitoista vuotta sitten.. Joko balloilussa ei testata tai sitten muut ominaisuudet on tärkeämpiä kuin joku jäätävä fyysinen juoksukunto?

----------


## buhvalo

http://www.german-times.com/index.ph...1834&Itemid=74

Sent from my HTC 5060 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Munarello

> http://www.german-times.com/index.ph...1834&Itemid=74
> 
> Sent from my HTC 5060 using Tapatalk 2



En sano, etteikö balloilussa voisi olla D-vitamiinia. Se nyt vaan on, että siinä touhussa ne taitohommat on paaaljon paljon tärkeämpää kuin puhdas juoksuvoima. Siinä ei ihmeemmin jäätävän nopea laituri loista vaikka miten juoksisi pakeista ohi jos kesot on luokattomia. Edellä mainitun kaltaisia kavereita kylläkin löytyy esim Valioliigasta..

----------


## plr

Taito on useimmissa lajeissa merkittävä tekijä. Sitten voi miettiä mikä ero on sillä, että on taitoa tai taitoa ja sen lisäksi kunto kohdallaan. Taitosuorituskin menee paremmin, jos ei tarvitse kunnon puolesta mennä aivan limiitillä.

----------


## Munarello

> Taito on useimmissa lajeissa merkittävä tekijä. Sitten voi miettiä mikä ero on sillä, että on taitoa tai taitoa ja sen lisäksi kunto kohdallaan. Taitosuorituskin menee paremmin, jos ei tarvitse kunnon puolesta mennä aivan limiitillä.



Jokseenkin juuri tätähän minä yritin sanoa. Se nyt vaan on, ettei jalkapallon puolelta juuri tule doping-uutisia. Joten joko ei käytetä tai sitten ei testata. Beats me which one.

----------


## tapna

Siinä hieman tunnetuimpien kärynneiden nimiä. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kategor...m_Fu%C3%9Fball Totta on, että näistä ei uutisoida samaan tapaan kuin pyöräilijöiden käryistä. Se ei kuitenkaan tarkoita, ettei käryjä ole.
Tämä kaikki siitä huolimatta, että ampumahiihdossa tehdään enemmän doping-testejä kuin jalkapallossa. 

Tässä hieman lisälukemista 
http://www.anorak.co.uk/337180/sport...s-cheats.html/
http://www.4dfoot.com/2013/02/09/dop...s-of-evidence/
http://www.german-times.com/index.ph...1834&Itemid=74

Kaikille niille, jotka väittävät, että nopeudella tai kestävyydellä ei ole mitään väliä jalkapallossa.
http://www.sportsscientists.com/2010...ue-discovered/
http://www.sportsscientists.com/2010...e-of-the-game/

Näiden lisukkeeksi kannattaa katsoa joitakin klassikkopelejä vaikka 80- ja 70-luvuilta ja todeta kyseessä olevan täysin eri peli kuin nykyisenä EPO-aikakautena.

----------


## plr

> Joten joko ei käytetä tai sitten ei testata.



Ainakin seuraavat vaihtoehdot lisäksi:
- Käytetään aineita, jotka eivät näy testeissä.
- Käytetään testeissä näkyviä aineita niin pieniä määriä, että jäävät alle raja-arvojen.
- Käytetään testeissä näkyviä aineita, mutta niin että aine ehtii hävitä elimistöstä testiin mennessä kuitenkin saavuttaen aineen hyötyjä.
- Käytetään ainetta lääkärin (poikkeus)luvalla.
- Positiivista testitulosta ei kerrota julkisuuteen.

----------


## OJ

> Sun mutu vastaan mun mutu. Et jaksais päristellä.



Ihan miten vaan. Edellisellä kerralla mun mutu kuitenkin osoittautui paikkansapitäväksi vaikka voorumilaiset ehtivät jo kakkapuheeksi toteamaan, mutta tokkopa samanlaista tuuria käy tällä kertaa. Puhe oli EPOn käyttäjien määrän lisääntymisestä.

Kiinasta kaiketi saa kaikenlaisia aineita, joita on testattu tai sitten ei. Osa näistä aineista saattaa myös toimia tai sitten ei, mutta joku talliainen on näihin aina valmis lähtemään.

----------


## buhvalo

> Jokseenkin juuri tätähän minä yritin sanoa. Se nyt vaan on, ettei jalkapallon puolelta juuri tule doping-uutisia. Joten joko ei käytetä tai sitten ei testata. Beats me which one.



Jos yksittäisen huippujoukkueen budjetti on 40 kertainen wadan koko toiminnan budjettiin, niin voi olettaa työterveydenhuollon olevan riittävissä kantimissa pitämään negatiivisen julkisuuden poissa.

Sent from my HTC 5060 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## rjrm

Sama koskee lätkää. Tänään mestispeleissä on kovempi tempo kuin kahdeksankymmentäluvun Izvestijaturnauksessa. Joku selitys siihen on. Itse luulen että se on doping.

----------


## r.a.i

http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/athletics/29855763

Tässäkin vähän perspektiiviä muiden lajien käryihin. Eipä ole näistäkään paljoa suomalaislehdissä huudeltu?

----------


## kervelo

Aika mielenkiintoinen tuore tutkimustulos: korkeanpaikanharjoittelu saattaa muuttaa veriarvoja niin, että biologisen profiilin rajat ylittyvät. 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed...cise+nutrition

----------


## TuplaO

^No sehän sattui! Nyt voi ottaa kunnon "valmistautumisen", ja selitellä tarvittaessa erikoisia arvoja uskottavammin korkeanpaikanleireilyllä. Ainakin Daniel Friebe ja @diggerforum ehtivätkin jo kommentoida tämänsuuntaista. Oli niin tai näin, lisää harmaata aluetta...

----------


## Matti S.

> Sama koskee lätkää. Tänään mestispeleissä on kovempi tempo kuin kahdeksankymmentäluvun *Izvestijaturnauksessa*. Joku selitys siihen on. Itse luulen että se on doping.



Minä taas luulen että yksi syy on että jätkien ei tarvi vetää röökinsavussa. (Vitsi)

Ehkäpä kokonaisvaltaisempi harjoittelu on tehnyt tehtävänsä? Vielä A-junnuina pelattiin SM-futissarjaa (1979-80) ja joskus vedettiin mykkyrät peliä edeltävänä iltana. Treenit ihan mitä sattuu, keskushyökkääjä ei suostunut käymään lenkillä ollenkaan. Keskiviivaa alemmas ei tullut puolustamaan. Pärjättiinkin ihan ok.

Lätkäpelaajat varmaan osais kertoa paremmin, mitä noita tuon ajan pukkarikuvia on lätkäpelureitten elämäntarinakirjoista katsellut niin ei ne tuon ajan sarjajyrät nyt mitään plösöjä olleet mutta snadisti putteja kuitenkin...

----------


## sianluca

http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/cycling/30981609 Shamed cyclist Lance Armstrong believes the time is coming when he should be forgiven for doping and lying - and told the BBC he would probably do it again.

----------


## VesaP

> http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/cycling/30981609 Shamed cyclist Lance Armstrong believes the time is coming when he should be forgiven for doping and lying - and told the BBC he would probably do it again.



Turhan raflaava tiivistelmä. Länssi tarkoitti että tekis saman uudestaan jos olisi vuosi 2000. Silloin tehtiin kuten pelotoonin tapana oli. Mutta ei tekisi uudelleen vuonna 2015 jos ajaisi vielä, koska ei usko että tarviisi doupata enää.

Lance BACK! Heti nyt!

----------


## OJ

On se veijari. 

Hauska toi F*** the Hypocrisy Twitterin puolella https://twitter.com/digger_forum/sta...37763159015424

----------


## sianluca

Mitä Länssi sanoo ja mitä hän tarkoittaa todella taitaa olla hämärää....

----------


## Helmez

McQuaid: Lance Armstrong syntipukki

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p02hsmhw

----------


## Poursuivant

> Mitä Länssi sanoo ja mitä hän tarkoittaa todella taitaa olla hämärää....



Sitä samaa on yritetty arvailla ja analysoida muuallakin: http://www.theguardian.com/sport/100...rmstrong-doing Eikä kovin kummoiseen lopputulokseen olla päästy. 

Näitä viimeaikaisia LA-avautumisia lukiessa tulee mieleeen toinen sosiopaatti, eli naapurin Vova Putin. Molemmilla näyttää olevan samanlainen taktiikka, eli kun ollaan ajauduttu umpikujaan, niin heitetään hiekat ilmaan savuverhoksi ja sitten pölyn laskeuduttua katsotaan missä asemissa maailma makaa. 

Kaveri vaan siis vedättää ja pitää porukkaa varpaillaan. Ja itse asiassa LA:llahan on varaa vedättää ja vaikka kuinka paljon. Lancen (Bruynellin/Ferrarin?) mafian pitkää listaa ei liene tuotu vielä julkisuuteen, eli ainakin osalla harrastustoimintaan osallistuneista on vielä tässä vielä jännättävää. Ehkä LA:lla on nyt omassa päässä hauskaa, kun pääsee johtamaan keskustelua. BBC:n ei todellakaan olisi tarvinnut tehdä tuota haastattelua.

----------


## kervelo

> ...samanlainen taktiikka, eli kun ollaan ajauduttu umpikujaan, niin heitetään hiekat ilmaan savuverhoksi ja sitten pölyn laskeuduttua katsotaan missä asemissa maailma makaa. 
> 
> Kaveri vaan siis vedättää ja pitää porukkaa varpaillaan....



Noin se saattaa olla. Toinen esitetty teoriahan on se, että monet tahot ovat innolla olleet kaatamassa bensaa Lancen roviolle, jotta huomio ei ehtisi kiinnittyä toisiin saman ajan pelureihin. Tuolta pohjalta tuo syntipukki-ajatus ei välttämättä olisi kovin virheellinen.

----------


## BONK

Että semmoista tällä kertaa.

http://yle.fi/urheilu/raportin_tyly_...pingia/7854239

----------


## tapna

http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/a1425871699854
http://velonews.competitor.com/2015/...ll-text_362430

e. Hidas

----------


## buhvalo

> http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/a1425871699854
> http://velonews.competitor.com/2015/...ll-text_362430
> 
> e. Hidas



Bassonsin Clean Breakin luin juuri. Lopussa maininta tuoreimmasta ostoslistasta millä kulkee. Ei tarvitse vieläkään pitää ympäriajoja muuta kuin showna.

Bassons oli muuten saanut D-tuomion testistä kieltäytymisestä.  :Hymy:

----------


## r.a.i

> Että semmoista tällä kertaa.
> 
> http://yle.fi/urheilu/raportin_tyly_...pingia/7854239



Voi ***** mitä paskaa tuo YLEn journalismi nykyään, peruuttaisin tilauksen jos se olisi mahdollista. Luulisi näillä rahoilla saavan parempaa aikaiseksi...

----------


## Munarello

> Voi ***** mitä paskaa tuo YLEn journalismi nykyään, peruuttaisin tilauksen jos se olisi mahdollista. Luulisi näillä rahoilla saavan parempaa aikaiseksi...



Varmaan voit myös tarkentaa, mikä meni Ylellä pieleen? Referoidaan jotain 'ala-arvoisia' lähteitä kuten BBC ja sen sijaan olisi pitänyt tehdä Yle-verovaroilla oma tutkimus ammattilaispyöräilyn saloista vai mitä se meinasi?

----------


## kukavaa

> Ei tarvitse vieläkään pitää ympäriajoja muuta kuin showna.



just nii. greatest show on earth!

----------


## r.a.i

> Varmaan voit myös tarkentaa, mikä meni Ylellä pieleen? Referoidaan jotain 'ala-arvoisia' lähteitä kuten BBC ja sen sijaan olisi pitänyt tehdä Yle-verovaroilla oma tutkimus ammattilaispyöräilyn saloista vai mitä se meinasi?



Sun mielestä siis tuon jutun otsikko, minkä verran siis 99 prosenttia ihmisistä viitsii lukea, on linjassa tuon "referoidun" raportin sisällön kanssa? Jep Jep...

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> Voi ***** mitä paskaa tuo YLEn journalismi nykyään, peruuttaisin tilauksen jos se olisi mahdollista. Luulisi näillä rahoilla saavan parempaa aikaiseksi...



Äsken Urheiluruudussa *stop the press* - siis suomen Urheiluruudussa - oikein UCI:n johtajan Brian Cooksonin haastattelu tästä nyt julkaistusta raportista.

Ei näkynyt puffia rata-mestiksistä tai jengistä ulkomailla tai junnuista kotimaassa tmv..Ei kovin usein meidän mediassa UCI:n nokkaa haastatella. Voe voe voe..

----------


## OJ

En ole CIRC raporttia ehtinyt lukemaan, mutta onkohan toi 90% miten paikkansapitävä ja edes jollain tasolla luotettava vai median esille nostama mehukkain yksityiskohta kun raportti ei välttämättä ollut ihan niin mehukas kuin oli ehkä uskallettu toivoa?

Ylen artikkelin ehkä merkittävin sisältö on tossa toiseksiviimeisessä kappaleessa.

----------


## kuovipolku

The Inner Ring on tapansa mukaan nopeasti tutustunut ja ansiokkaasti eritellyt raporttia ja kommentoinut myös sen uutisointia. Meidän Ylemme lisäksi myös maailmalla media on löytänyt raportissa mainitun prosenttiluvun ja ymmärrettävän hanakasti tarttunut siihen. 90% ei kuitenkaan ole mikään raportin laatineen komission lopputulema vaan yhden ajajan enemmän tai vähemmän hatusta vetämä arvio jota raportissa siteerataan lähinnä kuvaamaan siten miten epäilyt siitä että lähes kaikki muut doupppaavat ovat yhä vahvoja (ja lisäsyy siihen miksi douppaajat douppaavat).

http://inrng.com/2015/03/the-circ-report/

----------


## mkpaa

Oliko tämä täällä?
Mamilit voittelee sportiveja epon voimalla.

http://www.theguardian.com/sport/201...P=share_btn_tw

----------


## nustrom

^ tuntuu että samat jutut kiertää vuodesta ja vuosikymmenestä toiseen. En saa suoraan copy-paste -lainausta tuosta Guardianin artikkelista mutta kohdat, joissa sanotaan dopingin siirtyneen alemmille ammattilaistasoille ja U23/junnusarjoihin vähemmän testauksen takia ja että Gran Fondot alkavat olla dopingin takia liian kovavauhtisia ammattilaisille voisivat yhtä hyvin olla jostain tämän vuosituhannen alkupuolelta. Muutenkin, kun kuuntelee nykyisten ammattilaisten selityksiä tyyliin "nyt kaikki on toisin, testaaminen on aivan eri tasolla kuin ennen ja maksamme menneiden ajajasukupolvien synneistä" niin aika helposti löytää edellisten sukupolvien edustajien samat sanat jostain kymmenen tai kahdenkymmenen vuoden takaa (ja vähän tuoreempana ko. henkilön positiivisen testituloksen). Kisakaravaani kulkee, koirat haukkuu ja kuskit vakuuttelee puhtauttaan...ja lopulta selittelee että "no kun kaikki muutkin..."

----------


## nustrom

Esimerkkinä vaikka:
v. 2000: "(Steffen) Kjaergaard feels the Dutch confessions, and comments from Pedersen            and others as a burden: "If I'm doing well people start asking questions            about doping and the problems around it. On the other hand it's in many            ways positive for me that it's brought into the light now, which will            favor clean cyclists. I belong to a generation of professional cyclists            that will have to take this shit and we undoubtedly will have to live            with it for years to come." 
http://autobus.cyclingnews.com/resul...jan6news.shtml

ja v. 2012: "Another former US Postal teammate of disgraced Lance Armstrong,  Steffen Kjaergaard, yesterday admitted to using the banned blood booster  EPO when racing the Tour de France alongside the American.Kjaergaard  said he started doping on his own initiative in 1998 when with the  Danish Chicky World team, going on to meet Belgian doctor George Mouton  for "advice" to "avoid the risk of being caught".
The Norwegian  then joined the US Postal team and raced alongside Armstrong in the 2000  and 2001 Tours. He said doping at the time was endemic and the team  arranged all."

http://www.smh.com.au/sport/cycling/...023-283xk.html

Samassa Cyclingnews.comin linkissä vuodelta 2000 on muuten kommentti, joka sopii hyvin CIRC-raportin yhteyteen: "
*Verbruggen           takes a dim view* 

          Hein Verbruggen, president of the UCI has criticised Rooks and co.           for their recent confessions, especially as they were made years after           the fact. Verbruggen believed that they would have a negative impact           on aspiring cyclists, and commented that this "cannot bring any good           and it makes those riding clean feel guilty. They are giving the impression           that doping practices were structured in their teams.         
 "A rider is the first one responsible of his doping. They could have           said: no to doping. About these three riders, another Dutch rider told           me that if they were ethical they would return the prizes they won thanks           to doping".         
 He does hold optimism that the current hematocrit "controls" are working,           and that the attitude is changing within the peloton. However, there           is still a long way to go, as evidenced by the current trials in Italy.         "

----------


## tapna

> ^ tuntuu että samat jutut kiertää vuodesta ja vuosikymmenestä toiseen. En saa suoraan copy-paste -lainausta tuosta Guardianin artikkelista mutta kohdat, joissa sanotaan dopingin siirtyneen alemmille ammattilaistasoille ja U23/junnusarjoihin vähemmän testauksen takia ja että Gran Fondot alkavat olla dopingin takia liian kovavauhtisia ammattilaisille voisivat yhtä hyvin olla jostain tämän vuosituhannen alkupuolelta. *Muutenkin, kun kuuntelee nykyisten ammattilaisten selityksiä tyyliin "nyt kaikki on toisin, testaaminen on aivan eri tasolla kuin ennen ja maksamme menneiden ajajasukupolvien synneistä" niin aika helposti löytää edellisten sukupolvien edustajien samat sanat jostain kymmenen tai kahdenkymmenen vuoden takaa* (ja vähän tuoreempana ko. henkilön positiivisen testituloksen). Kisakaravaani kulkee, koirat haukkuu ja kuskit vakuuttelee puhtauttaan...ja lopulta selittelee että "no kun kaikki muutkin..."



Huvittavintahan on juuri se, että samaa mantraa toisteltiin 90-luvulla, jolloin EPO-rälläys oli *tiettävästi* kovinta ikinä.

----------


## nustrom

Jep, historia toistaa rankasti itseään. Otsikot pysyy samoina, vain henkilöiden (ja välillä lääkeaineiden) nimet vaihtuvat...

----------


## Mattia

Oikeestaan edes henkilöiden nimet ei vaihdu, ainoastaan status karavaanissa Riis, Vino...

----------


## BONK

Itse olen kääntynyt jo sille kannalle, että dopingtestaus voitaisiin mielestäni ihan hyvin lopettaa turhana resurssien tuhlauksena. Niin kauan kuin kilpaillaan joko isosta rahasta tai isosta glooriasta niin tämä ralli tosiaan jatkuu, nimet vaan vaihtuu.

----------


## haedon

:Sarkastinen: Se johtaisi siihen mistä doping-testaus laajemmin alkoi 60-luvulla eli kuolemiin, kun koko ajan pitäisi vetää vähän enemmän mömmöjä kuin muut että pärjää.

----------


## kukavaa

> Itse olen kääntynyt jo sille kannalle, että dopingtestaus voitaisiin mielestäni ihan hyvin lopettaa turhana resurssien tuhlauksena..



ylijääneet miljuunat sitten voisi sijoittaa vaikka siihen, että veritankkaushommelit ja ainesten käyttö olis turvallisempaa ja tieteellisempää.

edit tämmönen epo-uutinen vielä: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/mond...inding-for-epo
mondoryllä liekki persiin alla.

----------


## BONK

> Se johtaisi siihen mistä doping-testaus laajemmin alkoi 60-luvulla eli kuolemiin, kun koko ajan pitäisi vetää vähän enemmän mömmöjä kuin muut että pärjää.



Onhan noita ammatilaiskuskeja varmasti kuollut nytkin suoraan tai välillisesti roinaamisen seurauksena, joten ehkä tuossakin joku tasapaino löytyisi (?). Toisaalta, ihan yksi lysti vaikka henkensä heittäisivät, jos kerran sille tielle lähtevät. Ja hei, nähtäisiinpähän sen jälkeen esim. Mont Ventouxilla ihan erilaista poljentoa kun kaverit saisivat ladata aineita ihan sielunsa kyllyydestä. Ukot painaisi 53/12 välityksellä putkelta koko nousun ja kammet vaan huutaisi hoosiannaa  :Hymy:

----------


## OJ

Mille tielle? Jos kontrolli lopetetaan, niin doping käytännössä sallitaan, tai sitten vedetään naiivinupit kaakkoon. Willevaltteri 16-v hematokriitti tappiin vaan ja jos henki lähtee, niin siinähän lähtee?

----------


## JKK

> Voi ***** mitä paskaa tuo YLEn journalismi nykyään, peruuttaisin tilauksen jos se olisi mahdollista. Luulisi näillä rahoilla saavan parempaa aikaiseksi...



Ihan uteliaisuuttani (en dissaa tai halua riitaa) uskotko tosiaan, että tuollaisia kolmen viikon kisoja mennään puhtaana? Sitten huilitaan muutama viikko ja taas vastaava kisa. Itse en usko, mutta uskonasioilla ei ole sinänsä merkitystä. Eräs ammattipyöräilyn piirissä ollut vanhempi herra kertoi minule, että dobingin käyttö vaikuttaa jo näiden käyttäjien lapsiin (syntyvät sairaana). Itselle aivan sama käyttäköön jos tahtovat tai olkoon käyttämättä.

----------


## Munarello

> Sun mielestä siis tuon jutun otsikko, minkä verran siis 99 prosenttia ihmisistä viitsii lukea, on linjassa tuon "referoidun" raportin sisällön kanssa? Jep Jep...



Sun mielestä varmaan norjalaiset hiihtäjätkin ovat sataprosenttisesti puhtaita urheilijoita?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JKK

> Sun mielestä varmaan norjalaiset hiihtäjätkin ovat sataprosenttisesti puhtaita urheilijoita?



Tuo on jännä juttu. Itse uskon, että doupattuja ovat. Mutta... ei ole yksikään kärähtänyt. Björgenin lihakset ja nainen....

----------


## r.a.i

No ei tässä YLE jutun dissaamisessa nyt mistään uskonasiasta ole mielestäni kyse, tuossa raportissahan todettiin superlyhyesti referoituna, että aineet ovat edelleen ongelma pyöräilyssä, mutta vähäisemmässä määrin, kuin aikaisemmin. Se nyt ei ole mikään skandaali, joten siitä ei kummoista otsikkoa saa "dopingin käyttö on vähentynyt pyöräilyssä!"

Suomalaisessa mediassa mua korpee se, ettei juurikaan muusta huippupyöräilyyn liittyvästä uutisoida, kuin dopingtapauksista. Tämä vaikuttaa älyttämästi suuren yleisön kuvaan lajista, joka ei ole läheskään tilastollisesti pahin, kärynneiden urheilijoiden määrissä. Suunnilleen samoissa yleisurheilun kanssa, voima ja kamppailulajeista nyt puhumattakaan. Pyöräilijöitä myös testataan hitosti - muutama tuhat vähemmän vuonna 2013, kuin esim. yleisurheilu tai jalkapallo (22t, 24t ja fudis 28t) mitenköhän nuo kilpailijamäärät? No joo en jaksa tästä enempää...

Olen aivan varma, että kolmen viikon kisoja on ajettu ja ajetaan vastakin puhtaana - se voitetaanko niitä puhtailla, onkin sitten jo huomattavasti visaisempi kysymys. Nuo kisat tietysti tuntuvat tavan kuntoilijasta hurjilta, mutta yhtä käsittämätöntä se on, että joku hyppää pituutta yhdeksän metriä tai heittää keihästä 90 metriä - ei voi käsittää. Mutta nää onkin oikeasti lahjakkaita huippu-urheilijoita.  Tässä vaiheessa sitten uskoa peliin - uskon että yksi GT ympäriajo on nykyisin mahdollista voittaa puhtaana, tupla perättäin mennään jo rajoilla, tripla ei ole mahdollista.

----------


## r.a.i

> Sun mielestä varmaan norjalaiset hiihtäjätkin ovat sataprosenttisesti puhtaita urheilijoita?



Ei kyllä liity asiaan mitenkään ja ihmettelen juuri, että miksi vaivaudun tähän edes vastaamaan - enkä vastaa.

----------


## JKK

> Ei kyllä liity asiaan mitenkään ja ihmettelen juuri, että miksi vaivaudun tähän edes vastaamaan - enkä vastaa.



 :Hymy:

----------


## tempokisu

> Tuo on jännä juttu. Itse uskon, että doupattuja ovat. Mutta... ei ole yksikään kärähtänyt. Björgenin lihakset ja nainen....



Ulkonäön perusteella jos mietit, kaikki bikinibodyfitness-naiset on raskaasti doupattuja.  ( btw ne on karmeen näkösiä)
Uskon että Björgeeni harjoittelee yli 700 tuntia vuodessa  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## vakevves

Ei pyöräilyväen kannata arvostella mediaa, jos se asiaperustein käsittelee pyöräilyn ja dopingin suhdetta. Suomalaisessa pyöräilyssä on lähihistoriassa ollut dopingtapauksia samanverran kuin kansainvälistä menestystä.

UCI:n nykylinja näyttää hyvältä. Avoimuus ja tehtyjen virheitten myöntäminen on oikea tapa saada yleisön luottamusta jatkossa. Aika vähän näkee samanlaisia ulostuloja muitten lajien osalta. Äärimmäisenä Norjan hiihtoväki, joka antaa ymmärtää etteivät he edes 90-luvulla, vapaan EPO:n aikana, käyttäneet dopingia.

----------


## tapna

TADAA  http://www.uci.ch/pressreleases/uci-...lloyd-mondory/

----------


## tapna

> Äärimmäisenä Norjan hiihtoväki, joka antaa ymmärtää etteivät he edes 90-luvulla, vapaan EPO:n aikana, käyttäneet dopingia.



Jotkut suomalaisetkin kiistävät edelleen, vaikka on jääty kiinni ja oikeuslaitoskin todennut käytön varmuuden vuoksi. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## plr

Nykyjärjestelmässä ei ole kannustimia doping-avautumisille. Siitä ei ole urheilijalle kuin haittoja tiedossa, joten on parempi pitää suu supussa. Miten olisi esimerkiksi käynyt Alberto Contadorin paluulle, jos hän olisi kertonut doupanneensa tarkoituksella? Sponsorit? Rangaistuksen alkaminen? Fanien suhtautuminen? Edelleen monet uskovat, ettei Alberto Contador ole tarkoituksella käyttänyt mitään.

Urheilijat ja sidosryhmät täysin ymmärrettävästi minimoivat vahingot, jotka syntyvät kiinnijäännistä. Lahden hiihtojen saunasopimus on mallitapaus, jossa tosin mentiin niin suurella vaihteella dopingtesteihin ettei siitä pelastanut mikään.

Urheilijat ja urheilupomot säännöllisesti kertovat, että on aika lopettaa vanhojen perkaaminen, katsoa tulevaisuuteen ja että nykyiset dopingtestit ovat niin hyviä, että nykyään ei enää kukaan voi käyttää. Nykyiset huippu-urheilijat ovat tulevaisuuden urheilupomoja. Ei siellä ole yhtäkään henkilöä, joka haluaa perata kaiken.

----------


## CamoN

> Suomalaisessa mediassa mua korpee se, ettei juurikaan muusta huippupyöräilyyn liittyvästä uutisoida, kuin dopingtapauksista. Tämä vaikuttaa älyttämästi suuren yleisön kuvaan lajista, joka ei ole läheskään tilastollisesti pahin, kärynneiden urheilijoiden määrissä.



Vaikka kyseessä on YLE, onhan heilläkin varmasti tavoitteena puhdasoppisen journalismin ohessa tuottaa ihmisiä kiinnostavia juttuja. Mikäli rivikansalaista kiinnostaa kilpapyöräily edes sen verran että jaksaa lukea tai katsella mitään siihen liittyvää, lienee se "Doping edelleen ongelma kansainvälisessä kilpapyöräilyssä" otsikoitu juttu kiinnostavampi kuin esimerkiksi "Alexander Kristoff ennakkosuosikkina Pariisi - Nizzan etappikilpailuun". 

Niin kauan minä olen median tuottamaan pyöräilyn julkisuuskuvaan ihan tyytyväinen, kun esim. Iltalehden hiljaisen päivän lööpissä tyydytään hehkuttamaan jotain kevään pitkää sääennustetta (lähde: valistunut arvaus) eikä retostella esimerkiksi pyöräilyn doping-ongelmilla, vaikka sille olisi faktaperusteita.

----------


## tapna

> Nykyjärjestelmässä ei ole kannustimia doping-avautumisille. Siitä ei ole urheilijalle kuin haittoja tiedossa, joten on parempi pitää suu supussa. Miten olisi esimerkiksi käynyt Alberto Contadorin paluulle, jos hän olisi kertonut doupanneensa tarkoituksella? Sponsorit? Rangaistuksen alkaminen? Fanien suhtautuminen? Edelleen monet uskovat, ettei Alberto Contador ole tarkoituksella käyttänyt mitään.
> 
> Urheilijat ja sidosryhmät täysin ymmärrettävästi minimoivat vahingot, jotka syntyvät kiinnijäännistä. Lahden hiihtojen saunasopimus on mallitapaus, jossa tosin mentiin niin suurella vaihteella dopingtesteihin ettei siitä pelastanut mikään.
> 
> Urheilijat ja urheilupomot säännöllisesti kertovat, että on aika lopettaa vanhojen perkaaminen, katsoa tulevaisuuteen ja että nykyiset dopingtestit ovat niin hyviä, että nykyään ei enää kukaan voi käyttää. Nykyiset huippu-urheilijat ovat tulevaisuuden urheilupomoja. Ei siellä ole yhtäkään henkilöä, joka haluaa perata kaiken.



Näin, täytyy olla Floydin tai Rasmussenin kaltainen hylkiö, jotta asioista kannattaa puhua. Hyvä esimerkki omertan voimasta on myös Abraham Olano. Hän sai potkut Vueltan reittisuunnittelijan pallilta vuonna 2013, kun jälkitestaus osoitti hänen käyttäneen epoa vuonna 1998.

----------


## OJ

ei mulla tähän väliin muuta. Tuli vaan mieleen jostain ihmeen syystä.

----------


## plr

Wikipedia kertoo 1994 Fleche Wallonnesta mm. seuraavaa:

After the Fleche Wallone of 1994, French sports newspaper L'Équipe interviewed the team’s doctor Michele Ferrari. Journalist Jean-Michel Rouet asked Ferrari if his riders used EPO to which Ferrari denied prescribing the drug but said he would not find it wrong, saying that it was not dangerous and compared taking EPO to drinking orange juice.

Ja tiimistä:

The team is well known due to systematic doping that occurred with the team. The team doctor, Michele Ferrari was an assistant of Professor Francesco Conconi at the Biomedical Institute at the University of Ferrara in Italy. Conconi together with his assistants is said to have introduced Erythropoietin or EPO to the sport of cycling.

Kaiken kaikkiaan mäki kyllä nousee aika vauhdikkaasti!

----------


## kukavaa

vähän erinäköistä oli tossa videolla kun koko peloton veti contadoorina putkelta vaa suurimman osan mäestä kunnon vaihteella, ku nykyinen singeröinti.

----------


## OJ

Eri näköistä juu, mutta niin kovin hidasta. 1994 Mur du Huy nousuaika 3:12. 2014 nousuaika 2:41. Aika ennen EPOa (AEE) pyöri jossain 3:30 hitaammalla puolella. Kalusto on tietty kehittynyt ja nykyään mäen juurelle tullaan isommassa porukassa, mutta mutta...

Videon postaus viittasi erääseen tiimiin, jonka kuskit ovat päästelleet melko kovaa tässä alkukauden kisoissa.

----------


## buhvalo

Testaus on kehittynyt ja laji puhdistunut. Uuden sukupolven myötä lajissa puhaltaa uudet tuulet....

 :Hymy:

----------


## kukavaa

...välineitten kehitys ja valmennusmenetelmien kehittyminen myös,

----------


## tapna

> Eri näköistä juu, mutta niin kovin hidasta. 1994 Mur du Huy nousuaika 3:12. 2014 nousuaika 2:41. Aika ennen EPOa (AEE) pyöri jossain 3:30 hitaammalla puolella. Kalusto on tietty kehittynyt ja nykyään mäen juurelle tullaan isommassa porukassa, mutta mutta...



Kumman aika tuo 3:12 on; viimeisen Huyn kiipeämisen vai videon iskun? Saattaahan se kellossa näkyä, että on vedetty 50k triotempoa pelotonia karkuun, koko nousu joudutaan ajamaan omilla eikä mäen juurelle päästä nykypelotonin ajamalla hirmuvauhdilla. Lisäksi LBL ajettiin tuolloin ennen Flecheä, mikä selittää ainakin soolovoittoon ajaneen Berzinin väsähtämisen viimeisessä Huyssa. Ei sillä, että olisi ainoatakaan syytä kuvitella nykyajajia puhtaammiksi. Eihän tuostakaan kolmikosta kukaan antanut positiivista tulosta, vaikka Berzin kävi kriittirajan väärällä puolella. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## OJ

Noi ajat löysin netistä, mutta mulla on toi kisa videolla, niin jos jaksan, niin voisin kellottaa molemmat nousut. Väittävät, että EPO päissään palautuu nopeasti, eli voisi kuvitella palautuneen melko hyvin sunnuntain kisasta keskiviikoksi, paitsi ehkä just Berzin. Mutta se on ihan totta, että nykyään tohon mäkeen tullaan isolla porukalla ja kovaa, mutta 30 sekunnin ero on myös aika paljon.

----------


## tapna

http://www.climbing-records.com/2014...uy-record.html

----------


## nustrom

> http://www.climbing-records.com/2014...uy-record.html



Tuossa taulukon lopussa sanotaan, että vuodesta -04 on tultu porukassa Huyn pohjalle. Taulukkoa voi lukea niinkin, että siitä vuodesta saakka nousuajat ovat pysyneet hyvinkin vakioina, poislukien pari hitaampaa vuotta (-05, -06, -08, -12), eli 2004-14 on ajettu 2.41-2.48 -aikoja. -04 Davide "koskaan en oo mitään ottanu" Rebellin ajoi 2.46, eikä vauhti ole sen jälkeen hidastunut...vaikka välineet onkin sinä aikana kehittyneet, niin ottaen EPOn 10-15% hyödyn huomioon uskaltaisin väittää että pelkällä välineiden kehittymisellä ei ole saatu vastaavaa etua ylämäkeen ajaessa, varsinkin kun UCI on rajannut pyörien painon aika vakioksi. Mielenkiintoista myös huomata, että samaa 2.44-2.46 -vauhtia mentiin myös 2009-11, jolloin joidenkin huhujen mukaan oli vähän vähemmän lääkkeitä käytössä. Nivvarmaan  :Irvistys:

----------


## jarit

Yllättävän lihaksikkaan näköisiä kavereita videoklipissä, jos siis vertaa tämän päivän pelotoniin.

----------


## Krabba

> Yllättävän lihaksikkaan näköisiä kavereita videoklipissä, jos siis vertaa tämän päivän pelotoniin.



Sama pisti silmään heti.

----------


## J T K

Ylipaino on ylivoimaa.

----------


## asb

> Yllättävän lihaksikkaan näköisiä kavereita videoklipissä, jos siis vertaa tämän päivän pelotoniin.



Kyseessä oli yhden päivän klassikko. Aina ne on olleet rotevampia, kuin keskiverto GT-pelotoni.

----------


## TuplaO

> Kyseessä oli yhden päivän klassikko. Aina ne on olleet rotevampia, kuin keskiverto GT-pelotoni.



Tämä on totta, mutta ei noita yhden päivän klassikoitakaan nykyään voittavat ole mitään erityisiä patuja. Kukahan mahtaa olla pelotonin skrodein juuri nyt (siis sellaisista jotka jollain lailla pärjää)? Jotenkin tuntuu, että rouleurit oli ennen tuhdimpia. Tiedä sitten...

----------


## VesaP

> Tämä on totta, mutta ei noita yhden päivän klassikoitakaan nykyään voittavat ole mitään erityisiä patuja. Kukahan mahtaa olla pelotonin skrodein juuri nyt (siis sellaisista jotka jollain lailla pärjää)? Jotenkin tuntuu, että rouleurit oli ennen tuhdimpia. Tiedä sitten...



Gorilla?



Ja vanhoina hyvinä aikoina Janne oli aika kova vaikka ei ihan luut läpi mahasta paistaneetkaan...

----------


## FatBrolin



----------


## TuplaO

Joo, Gorilla tuli itellekin mieleen. Se nyt vaan on aika puhdas kirimies, jolla esim. Flechessä ei oikein ole asiaa kärkisijoille. Ullrichin "ongelma" taisi olla vain tuo vatsa, joka tietysti vielä korostui TT:ssä ja tietyllä hengitystekniikalla. Betancur on siinä mielessä virkistävä poikkeus, että miestä pystyi ainakin fillarointikontekstissa kutsumaan ihan rehelliseksi läskiksi.

Eikö EPOn taika ollut sitä, että isoista miehistä tuli kiipijöitä, kun taas nykytroppien taika on se, että paino saadaan pois mutta tehot jää. Näin kaiken maailman luikut ym. kääpiöt pyörii jo TT:ssäkin kärkisijoilla. Näin niin kuin yksinkertaistaen.

----------


## OJ

Että läskejä? Tommonen pari kiloa mun vaimoketta painavampi miehentapainen ei ole missään kontekstissa lihava tai edes tukeva. Ja Greipel iso? Joo ehkä pyöräilijäksi iso kun muut on just tommosia +/-60 kg kärpässarjalaisia ja Greipel gorillamaiset 184/75. Uittu, toi Betancour on pitkälle alle 60 kiloa kisakunnossa. Pozzovivo taitaa olla alle 55 kiloa. 

usein näissä unohtuu, että prohvat on sikalaihoja, siis nylkkyjuoksijalaihoja, ja huonommatkin asettuvat lahjakkusasteikolla sinne ylimpään prosenttiin tai prosentin osaan. Tosin siihen kun lisää sopivat ketkukonstit, niin sitten mennään vielä kovempaa.

----------


## Munarello

Länssi palaa Ranskaan hyväntekeväisyysajelemaan.
http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/a1426475100659

----------


## asb

Ennen ku mölyätte twitter-idioottien lailla, niin tietäkää, että vaminolact ei ole vauvanruokaa, vaan tiputuksessa suoneen annettava lisäravinne.

"Belgian Federations request two-year doping ban for Greg Van Avermaet"

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/belg...g-van-avermaet

----------


## plr

Greg Van Avermaet ei tuon artikkelin mukaan ole kuitenkaan jäänyt kiinni doping-testissä. Tulee lakimiehille taas töitä.

----------


## OJ

> Ennen ku mölyätte twitter-idioottien lailla, niin tietäkää, että vaminolact ei ole vauvanruokaa, vaan tiputuksessa suoneen annettava lisäravinne.
> 
> "Belgian Federations request two-year doping ban for Greg Van Avermaet"
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/belg...g-van-avermaet



Väittävät sitä voitavan käyttää myös suun kautta, mutta tässä kontekstissa saattaa naiivimpaakin vähän epäilyttää. Voi tosin olla kinkkisempi keissi lakimiesten tapeltavaksi.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> Väittävät sitä voitavan käyttää myös suun kautta, mutta tässä kontekstissa saattaa naiivimpaakin vähän epäilyttää. Voi tosin olla kinkkisempi keissi lakimiesten tapeltavaksi.



En kässää..tuleeko tuo päätös vain meileihin perustuen? Missään ei puhuta testituloksista?

----------


## VesaP

> En kässää..tuleeko tuo päätös vain meileihin perustuen? Missään ei puhuta testituloksista?



Mailithan on kovaa valuuttaa jo. Italiassa riittää että satut pieraisemaan kävellessäsi jossain naapurikaupungissa Dr Ferrarin oletettua vastaanottohuonetta päin niin napsahtaa bänni.

----------


## plr

> En kässää..tuleeko tuo päätös vain meileihin perustuen?



Lancen casen perusteella ei ehkä tarvita enää testituloksia? Tässä on lääkärin kirjoittama kielletyn aineen resepti, jota ei GVA:n mukaan ole käytetty, toimintaa samaisen doping-tohtorin kanssa ja se kolmas aine, jota saa käyttää lääkärin luvalla ilmeisesti kisojen ulkopuolella. Tuosta ehdotetaan kahden vuoden kilpailukieltoa. Kuten sanottu, lakimiehille on hommaa.

----------


## VesaP

> Tässä on lääkärin kirjoittama kielletyn aineen resepti, jota ei GVA:n mukaan ole käytetty



Eikös tämäkin ole se "attemted doping" vai millä termeillä se olikaan että vaikka ei ole kärähtänyt mistään, jos pelkkä dopinging suunnittelu (jos se on reseptien kirjoitusasteella) on jo dopingrike. Ei oo väliä käykö ne piikit hakee apteekista vai ei, jos asiasta on jo speksattu ja reseptit saatu.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Varmaan vähän vaihtelee maittain, miten kriminalisoitu aineiden hankinta, hallussapito, välittäminen etc.

----------


## tapna

Lol, merkittävä osa pelotonia on epolla täyteen ladattua ja nyt sitten jaksetaan keskittyä johonkin ym. kamaan, jonka hyöty on mitätön itseensä Edgariin verrattuna.

----------


## OJ

saattaa käydä niin, että tästä tulee hirveä määrä porua, mutta mitään muuta ei sitten tapahdukaan.

täytyy nyt tunnustaa, että jos joku takavarikoisi minun tietokoneen, niin sieltä löytyy aivan varmasti kaikenlaista ja varmaan selainhistoriaa voi laajasti tarkastelemalla pitää vaikka miten raskauttavana.

----------


## plr

Mikroannostelu (epo, kasvuhormoni, veritankkaus, kortikosteroidi) toimii eikä näy biologisessa passissa:

http://inrng.com/2015/05/stade-2-bio...ws/#more-24681

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/fren...gical-passport

----------


## buhvalo

> Mikroannostelu (epo, kasvuhormoni, veritankkaus, kortikosteroidi) toimii eikä näy biologisessa passissa:
> 
> http://inrng.com/2015/05/stade-2-bio...ws/#more-24681
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/fren...gical-passport




Near the end of the book, Bassons  comments about the current state of doping in cycling. He has been  working with the French anti-doping authorities for years and he knows  what he’s talking about. Here’s his view:

“Currently,  questions are being asked about the extent to which pharmaceuticals  such as AICAR, GW501516, TP500 and GAS6 are being used. Some of them  have already been found during searches of vehicles and have been used  by some athletes, doctors and soigneurs. These substances provide an  equivalent effect to EPO, because they improve the performance of the  athlete by boosting the transport and utilisation of oxygen by the body.  Their effect is very well known. AICAR and TP500, for example,  increases the number of mitochondria in the muscles. These cells are in a  way little energy plants, which transform substrates (carbohydrates,  lipids, proteins) into energy through the use of oxygen. The two  products also bring about an increase in lipolysis (the breakdown of  'fat' to provide energy). They maintain lipolysis during intense  efforts."

http://www.adrianellis.co.uk/files/t...snatchers.html

----------


## plr

WADAn ja UCIn vastinetta Ranskan television mikroannosteludouppaukseen lukiessa tuli mieleen, että taisi ohjelma heidät hieman yllättää. Vastine on lähinnä se, että odotellaan vertaisvarmistuksia, ei kommentoida vielä mitään ja jatkamme biologisen passin kehitystyötä. Ympäripyöreää.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/wada...assport-report

----------


## pay_z

Greg Van Avermaet vapautettiin dopingsyytteistä. http://www.bmc-switzerland.com/us-en..._van_avermaet/

----------


## OJ

Wigginsin tunnin ajon sivuohjelmana hyvien veljien kokoontumisajo.

https://twitter.com/franmillar/statu...25737659666432

----------


## Koo

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/othersports/cycling/lancearmstrong/11666570/Lance-Armstrong-Ive-admitted-to-it-all-and-I-have-suffered-enough-its-now-time-to-draw-line-in-the-sand.html

Mielenkiintoinen haastattelu Lancesta. Sieltä löytyy myös linkki toiseen uutiseen, jossa tyttöystävä ottaa vastuulleen Lancen liikennerikkomukset. Aika konna edelleen...

----------


## OJ

Tiivistelmä tämän päivän villarimediasta. Lance on roisto, mutta ammattipyöräily on nyt puhdasta koska anglo-kuskit ovat keulilla.

----------


## JKK

Jaa. Uskooko joku, että noista ympäriajajista on yksikään täysin puhdas? Oman mielipiteen tiedän kyllä mutta se on merkityksetön.

----------


## pikku-mihkali

> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/othersports/cycling/lancearmstrong/11666570/Lance-Armstrong-Ive-admitted-to-it-all-and-I-have-suffered-enough-its-now-time-to-draw-line-in-the-sand.html
> 
> Mielenkiintoinen haastattelu Lancesta. Sieltä löytyy myös linkki toiseen uutiseen, jossa tyttöystävä ottaa vastuulleen Lancen liikennerikkomukset. Aika konna edelleen...



No jos on noin pahasti vinoutunut päästään kuin Lance niin yhden kolarin laittaminen tyttöystävän nimiin tuntuu varmaan ihan oikeutetulta kikkailulta. Mädätköön rauhassa urheilun ulkopuolella, sillä Lancen erottaa muista douppaajista se että se on myös psykopaattinen mulkku.

----------


## kervelo

> Tiivistelmä tämän päivän villarimediasta. Lance on roisto, mutta ammattipyöräily on nyt puhdasta koska anglo-kuskit ovat keulilla.



Noinhan se suunnilleen menee. Valitettavasti tuosta kuitenkin ennemmin tai myöhemmin aiheutuu se, että noilta saariltakin alkaa kaikenlaista kuraa löytyä. Kunhan riittävän pitkään tutkitaan.

----------


## PetriV

Omasta mielestä tuntuu siltä, että vähän liikaa miestä rankaistaan. Aivan pelkkää ajojahtia entistä ykköstä kohtaan. Onhan mies sen ansainnut omilla teoillaan, mutta jos muut dopingin käyttäjät palaavat lajin pariin rangaistuksensa kärsittyään, niin eikai yhden miehen elämää tarvitse kokonaan pilata?

Kyllähän Lancen persoonasta voi olla montaa mieltä, mutta hän teki sen mitä voittaminen vaati. Ja saman teki silloin muutkin, heillä ei vain rahkeet riittänyt. Niin kauan kuin dopingia on liikkeellä, niin turha tekopyhyys voitaisiin unohtaa.

----------


## Merckx

> Omasta mielestä tuntuu siltä, että vähän liikaa miestä rankaistaan. Aivan pelkkää ajojahtia entistä ykköstä kohtaan. Onhan mies sen ansainnut omilla teoillaan, mutta jos muut dopingin käyttäjät palaavat lajin pariin rangaistuksensa kärsittyään, niin eikai yhden miehen elämää tarvitse kokonaan pilata?
> 
> Kyllähän Lancen persoonasta voi olla montaa mieltä, mutta hän teki sen mitä voittaminen vaati. Ja saman teki silloin muutkin, heillä ei vain rahkeet riittänyt. Niin kauan kuin dopingia on liikkeellä, niin turha tekopyhyys voitaisiin unohtaa.



Täysin samaa mieltä!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## J T K

Mies on ansainnut kaiken kuran mitä saa ja tulee saamaan. Eri asia on sitten nämä, jotka palaavat vihellellen takaisin. Ja yleensä jatkavat vielä kohtuu samasta tasosta, mihin jäivät..jep jep.

----------


## VesaP

Go Lance!! Äijä oli täys mulkku mutta oli *THE KING*!  :Hymy:  Monta kertaa itekin saa hyvää rainerointimotivaatiota kun ensin kattoo sohvalla EDin kanssa Armstrong The Lie leffaa ja sit marssii kofeiinipöllyissä trainerin päälle vääntää Tour De Jack Baueria!

----------


## plr

> .. mutta jos muut dopingin käyttäjät palaavat lajin pariin rangaistuksensa kärsittyään, niin eikai yhden miehen elämää tarvitse kokonaan pilata?



Muistaakseni LA:n rangaistuksen perusteiluissa oli myös dopingaineiden jakelu, mikä luultavasti oli iso tekijä rangaistuksen suuruutta määrättäessä. Jos käytät vain itse, niin kaksi vuotta on katsottu riittäväksi rangaistukseksi. Tämä oli selkeästi isompi juttu kuin oma käyttö, joten rangaistus on myös suurempi. Siitä, onko elinikäinen kielto oikea rangaistus, voi sitten väitellä. K-P Kyröllä on samanlainen sanktio aineiden jakelusta.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Tuollainen elinikäinen ammatin vieminen on minusta kyseenalaista.    

Jos esimerkiksi rekkakuski tieten tahtoen tuo autollaan lastin huumausaineita maahan ja joutuu kiinni ja tuomitaan vaikkapa pitkään vankeusrangaistukseen niin on hän tuomion jälkeen vapaa ajamaan taas rekkaa, jos niin haluaa. 

Niinpä elinikäiset toimitsijakiellot ja vastaavat joissa viedään loppuiäksi ammatti joidenkin sääntöjen perusteella ei ole minusta oikeudenmukaista.  

Esimerkiksi Kyrön tapauksessa jäi iso kuvio selvittämättä.  Ketään hänen esimiehistään ei rangaistu. Vähän vaikea uskoa että hän toimi täysin oma-aloitteisesti.  Kyrö antoi kasvot tapaukselle ja jäi vähän sellainen maku että hänet uhrattiin.  Vihastuneet ihmiset uhkailivat häntä, lehdet kirjoittivat, kansa siunaili, ja kaikki olivat tyytyväisiä.

----------


## PetriV

Näissä tapauksissa lähes aina jää iso kuva selvittämättä. Suurelle yleisölle tuntuu riittävän, että joku leimataan syntipukiksi. Jos tapaukset tutkittaisiin loppuun, niin saatettaisiin huomata kuinka lähes koko järjestelmä on mätä. Ja se ei olisi missään nimessä hyvää mainosta pyöräilylle tai hiihdolle.

----------


## asb

> Tuollainen elinikäinen ammatin vieminen on minusta kyseenalaista.    
> 
> Jos esimerkiksi rekkakuski tieten tahtoen tuo autollaan lastin huumausaineita maahan ja joutuu kiinni ja tuomitaan vaikkapa pitkään vankeusrangaistukseen niin on hän tuomion jälkeen vapaa ajamaan taas rekkaa, jos niin haluaa.



Salakuljetus ei anna rekkakuskille pysyvää etua muihin kuskeihin nähden, kuten douppaus antaa urheilijalle. Typerä analogia.

----------


## YT

Urheilija voi dopingpannan aikanakin harjoittaa ammattiaan. Esimerkiksi pannassa olevat voimanostajat siirtyvät kilpailemaan toisen järjestön alaisiin kilpailuihin.

----------


## MV

> Jos esimerkiksi rekkakuski tieten tahtoen tuo autollaan lastin huumausaineita maahan ja joutuu kiinni ja tuomitaan vaikkapa pitkään vankeusrangaistukseen niin on hän tuomion jälkeen vapaa ajamaan taas rekkaa, jos niin haluaa.



Pedofiili lastentarhassa? Narkkari lentokoneen ohjaamossa? Kavaltaja pankkiirina?

----------


## jarit

> Pedofiili lastentarhassa? Narkkari lentokoneen ohjaamossa? Kavaltaja pankkiirina?



Kaisa Varis ampumahiihtäjänä ?  Se alan vaihto ei mennyt ihan putkeen, mutta toisella kerralla onnisti jo paremmin; nyt oikeustieteen maisterin tutkinto ja hän aikoo vielä tehdä väikkärinkin  :Hymy:  
http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/a1365299626827

----------


## asb

> Pedofiili lastentarhassa? Narkkari lentokoneen ohjaamossa? Kavaltaja pankkiirina?



Valtakunnanoikeudesta kansanedustajaksi?  :Hymy:

----------


## buhvalo

> Salakuljetus ei anna rekkakuskille pysyvää etua muihin kuskeihin nähden, kuten douppaus antaa urheilijalle. Typerä analogia.



Jos joku palaa kestävyysurheiluun dopingpannasta entiselle tasolle, ei se johtu pysyvästä doping-hyödystä vaan pysyvästä dopingista.

http://velonews.competitor.com/2014/...drugs_317590/3

----------


## BONK

Liekö tämä jo puitu? Enivei, ei juuri yllätä.

http://www.aamulehti.fi/Urheilusahke...+dopingin.html

----------


## J T K

Kahdeksan vuotta sitten ketjun avauksesta ja paukut ovat lässähtäneet. Nämä on tussahduksia tyyliin "ite minä vaan käytin ja yli kymmenen vuotta sitten kun muutkin ja nyt teen hyvää lajille kun paljastan kun on viimeinen pakko". Tuleeko seuraavat paukut kabinettisuhmuroinneista vai joskus myöhemmin nykyvuosien douppaamisen paljastuksista - ajalta jolloin "pyöräily oli puhtaampaa kuin aikoihin". Mene ja tiedä..?

----------


## VesaP

Kaikki lopettaneet EPOn ja muun vitamiinin käytön 10 vuotta sitten. Kätevää!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## plr

Kun douppaus hoidetaan ammattimaisesti, niin kiinnijääminen ei ole kovin todennäköistä. Mitä suurempi bisnes, sitä ammattimaisemmin asioita voidaan tehdä. Kunhan päästään Pohjois-Amerikan suurten ammattiurheiluliigojen rahatasoille, ei tarvitse enää puuhastella dopingkohujen kanssa lainkaan.

----------


## Hääppönen

^ja sitten kun tuohon vielä yhdistetään esim. NHL:n käytäntö oman doping-kontrollin järjestämisestä. Ei ole WADA:n testaajilla oikeutta mennä ottamaan näytteitä.

----------


## asb

> Jos joku palaa kestävyysurheiluun dopingpannasta entiselle tasolle, ei se johtu pysyvästä doping-hyödystä vaan pysyvästä dopingista.
> 
> http://velonews.competitor.com/2014/...drugs_317590/3



En ole aiemmin lukenut asiasta EPO:n kantilta ja tuo on varsin järkeenkäypää. Steroidien osalta tilanne lienee hieman toinen, kun lihassolut eivät kierrä ihan samalla tavalla, kuin verisolut. Mutta veren laatua parantavat aineethan ovat tietysti pyöräilijälle ne tärkeimmät.

Tuosta jutusta muuten tulee mieleen lähinnä Ivan Basso...

----------


## Mattia

Talonmies, hammastahna, pihvi, respan tyttö...?

http://yle.fi/urheilu/mestaripyorail...ailija/8103143

----------


## pikku-mihkali

No onneksi tuo koeputkessa kasvatettu skyborg, ei voita Touria koska kaatuu viimeistään neljännen etapin nupulakivillä.

----------


## Hivo

Lähinnä kertoo taas Suomen mediasta kaiken oleellisen että tuo ylipäänsä ylittää uutiskynnyksen.

----------


## leecher

Taas yksi "dirty" proffa vähemmän http://velonews.competitor.com/2015/...for-epo_375682

----------


## leecher

> No onneksi tuo koeputkessa kasvatettu skyborg, ei voita Touria koska kaatuu viimeistään neljännen etapin nupulakivillä.



Kannattaa lukea Froomen elämänkerta The Climb. Saattaa muuttua vähän mielipide ko. herraa kohtaan.

----------


## pikku-mihkali

> Kannattaa lukea Froomen elämänkerta The Climb. Saattaa muuttua vähän mielipide ko. herraa kohtaan.



Lancekin teki useamman elämänkerran ja niitä myytiin kuin leipää. Olen jopa lukenut ne ja samoin useamman sen jälkeen jotka on kirjoittanut joku muu ja niissä oli vähän eri tarina. 

 Kannattaa lukea myös Christophe Bassonin elämänkerta, Tyler Hamiltonin jonka kaikki lienee jo lukenut ja  Phil Gaimonin Pro cycling a 10$ a day. Viimeinen sivuaa jonkin verran dopingia mutta se on muuten aivan helmi.

Ai niin ja se "hehku" aika nykyään mikroannoksilla lienee 30 minuuttia. Miten kätevää että respan tyttö alkoi hankalaksi.....

----------


## buhvalo

> Kannattaa lukea Froomen elämänkerta The Climb. Saattaa muuttua vähän mielipide ko. herraa kohtaan.



Off topiccia. Olen lueskellut brittien elämäneepoksia nyt muutaman kappaleen, froomea lukuunottamatta, enkä ole vielä varma onko kirjoitelmat savuverhoa vai tulta.  :Hymy: 

Tietysti jonkin verran on kyynisyyttä oppinut tämän vitsin jälkeen: http://www.amazon.com/The-Lance-Arms.../dp/1579542700

Noista kirjoista jäänyt mieleen wiggo 470W/h/69kg. Cav. 473W/5min/69kg kun varta vasten kunto piikattiin olympialaisiin. Cooken ja Obreen elämänkerrat toi esiin ettei GB-cycling ihan ruusunkukkaa ollut, tai ole ellei satu mielyttämään ennemmistöä.

----------


## TuplaO

Puhutte asiaa. Froomen ympärille on nyt jokunen vuosi rakennettu kaikenlaista legendaa. Oli miten oli, vuonna 2011 (vai oliko se jo 2010?) tapahtunut odotamaton muutos on aikamoinen, ja sitä on aika vaikea selittää millään ihmeparantumisilla bilhartsiasta. Ironisinta tässä on se, että "Armstrongin-tappaja" Walsh on ollut suurella paatoksella Froome-legendaa rakentamassa.

----------


## marco1

Kirja-arvioita mielellään myös tänne: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...kirjallisuutta 
Aika satuilua osa noista elämänkerroista  :Hymy:

----------


## JKK

> Kirja-arvioita mielellään myös tänne: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...kirjallisuutta 
> Aika satuilua osa noista elämänkerroista



Ai osa?  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

> Ai osa?



Kärähtäneiden kirjoissa varmaan suurempi osa totta kuin muilla...

----------


## leecher

Ehkä sitä jollain naivilla tavalla toivoo ja uskoo, että nykyiset kärkimiehet eivät enää satsittelisi. Muutaman vuoden päästä ollaan varmaan viisaampia. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TuplaO

^Itse uskoin ja toivoin vielä noin vuosi-puolitoista sitten samaa... Kyllä ne satsittelee. Testaajien ulottumattomissa olevaa, ja todella tehokasta kamaa on saatavilla niin paljon, että satsittelu on käytännössä varmaa. Propagandakone taas käy sitten varmaan kuumempana kuin koskaan. Marginal gainssit, mystiset sairaudet/parantumiset ja uudet sukupolvet ovat vain suurelle yleisölle suunnattua harhautusta.

Kannattaa kuitenkin muistaa, mikäli siis pyöräilyn douppaus nolottaa, ettei tilanne ole sen parempi muissakaan lajeissa. Valitettavasti. (Jä tämähän ei siis ole yritys vähätellä dopingia pyöräilyssä.)

----------


## plr

Astanan Lars Boom jäämässä ulos Tourilta korkeiden kortisolipitoisuuksien takia.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/lars...ortisol-levels

Ei kai nyt Astanassa käytetä?

----------


## rjrm

Väärin. Kortisolitasot ovat liian matalat. Siksi vaara oli joutua ulos. Mutta Vinokourov pyyhkii puhtaalla pyöräilyllä ahterinsa ja laittaa Boomin silti ajamaan. 
En vieläkään ymmärrä, miten tuosta Astanasta ei päästä eroon.

----------


## TuplaO

Siellä on _preparation_ mennyt vähän överiksi. Astanasta ei päästä eroon, koska siihen ei pystytä (vastustavat voimat ovat liian vahvoja). Ei näissä kuviossa olla oikeasti millään lailla sitouduttu kiellettyjen menetelmien todelliseen kitkemiseen. Ei edes anti-doping puolella. Poikkeukset systeemin sisällä ja ulkopuolella vahvistavat säännön, mutta eivät pysty oikeasti vaikuttamaan asiantilaan.

----------


## villef

Ilmeisestihän Astana ei rikkonut UCIn eikä WADAn sääntöjä, "vain" tuon vapaaehtoisen MPPCn (tjsp) sääntöjä. Eikös kevään mittaan tuosta ole muitakin lähtenyt? 
Varamiestä eivät saaneet, kun ilmoitus tuosta tuli liian myöhään. Apumies 4lle etapille lienee tärkeämpi kuin osallistuminen tuohon järjestöön..

----------


## pulmark

Hollannin telkkarissa haastateltiin Boomia. Selitti tilanteen tavallista runsaammalla astmapiipun käytöllä, kun oli sairastunut Dauphinen jälkeen. Kärsinyt astmasta 10v. Astanalla ei kuitenkaan ole TUE (lääkärintodistus) Boomiin liittyen.

----------


## tiger

Richard Virenque mainostaa Eurosportilla Festinaa. Kuinkahan moni ryntää kelloliikkeeseen tästä innostuneena? Taidan pysyä vanhassa kellossani. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

----------


## tapna

Btw. kuinkakohan moni pyöräilypiirien ulkopuolinen olisi edes kuullut Festinasta ilman vuoden 1998 tapahtumia? Toisaalta, kuinkakohan moni nykyajan heinäkuuseuraaja osaa vetää yhtäläisyysmerkkejä mainoksen hahmon ja em. tapahtumien välille? Täysin spekulatiivisia kysymyksiä molemmat.

----------


## plr

> Btw. kuinkakohan moni pyöräilypiirien ulkopuolinen olisi edes kuullut Festinasta ilman vuoden 1998 tapahtumia?



Doping-julkisuuden vuoksi Festina käsittääkseni myi kelloja paljon paremmin kuin ennen sitä. Festina oli vain yksi monista sponsoreista aikaisemmin, mutta kukaan pyöräilyn ulkopuolinenkaan ei taatusti voinut välttyä kuulemasta Festinaa joka tuutista dopingpidätysten jälkeen. Doping oli lottovoitto Festinalle.

----------


## VesaP

> Doping oli lottovoitto Festinalle.



Ja Lance oli lottovoitto kaikille niille firmoille mitkä kilvan oli lopettamassa sponssiaan sille tunnustuksen jälkeen. Ja härskeimmät vielä sit yrittivät periä takaisin sponssirahojaan vaikka olivat kaikki netonneet x100 jo sijoittamiensa rahojen verran.

----------


## BONK

> Btw. kuinkakohan moni pyöräilypiirien ulkopuolinen olisi edes kuullut Festinasta ilman vuoden 1998 tapahtumia? Toisaalta, kuinkakohan moni nykyajan heinäkuuseuraaja osaa vetää yhtäläisyysmerkkejä mainoksen hahmon ja em. tapahtumien välille? Täysin spekulatiivisia kysymyksiä molemmat.



Katselinpa tässä viikonloppuna Netflixistä dokumenttileffan "Pantani". Kummasti palasivat 90-luvun jutut mieleen, liekö noista mitään opittu.

----------


## tapna

> Katselinpa tässä viikonloppuna Netflixistä dokumenttileffan "Pantani". Kummasti palasivat 90-luvun jutut mieleen, liekö noista mitään opittu.



Peittely ja jälkien siivoaminen on ainakin opittu. Enää ei voida vetää kriittiä normaalista neljästäkympistä kuuteenkymppiin, vaan epoa on mikroannosteltava. Lisäksi ei kannata dumpata käytettyjä ruiskuja ja pusseja majapaikan lähimpään roskikseen. Myös tiukentuneet rajatarkastukset etenkin lentoliikenteessä ovat varmaan opettaneet uusia keinoja aineiden salakuljetuksessa.

----------


## BONK

> Peittely ja jälkien siivoaminen on ainakin opittu. Enää ei voida vetää kriittiä normaalista neljästäkympistä kuuteenkymppiin, vaan epoa on mikroannosteltava. Lisäksi ei kannata dumpata käytettyjä ruiskuja ja pusseja majapaikan lähimpään roskikseen. Myös tiukentuneet rajatarkastukset etenkin lentoliikenteessä ovat varmaan opettaneet uusia keinoja aineiden salakuljetuksessa.



Tottahan toki "osaaminen" on kehittynyt  :Hymy:  Lähinnä mietin tuota tallien roolia tässä sopassa.

----------


## buhvalo

> Richard Virenque mainostaa Eurosportilla Festinaa. Kuinkahan moni ryntää kelloliikkeeseen tästä innostuneena? Taidan pysyä vanhassa kellossani. 
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk



King Richardista huolimatta ostin itselleni lahjaksi Festina Tour De France 2013.

----------


## Fjälle

Luca Paolini kärähtänyt Tourilla. Syynä kokaiini !
Testi otettu tiistaina, nelosetapin jälkeen.

http://www.aftonbladet.se/sportblade...cle21101682.ab


http://www.expressen.se/sport/luca-p...arkotikabrott/

----------


## rjrm

Aika uskomatonta että kokaiinista kärähdetään vuonna 2015. Paoloni on 38, joten turvautunut vanhoihin konsteihin.

----------


## plr

Pot Belge voisi aiheuttaa kokaiinikäryn.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pot_Belge

----------


## kumitassu

Joo'o. Koka Paolini liittyi tuohon italialaisten pyöräilevien kokkelinokkien perinteikkääseen listaan. Eikös se yks kaljupääpiraatti jossain vaiheessa kanssa sekoillu noitten mömmöjen kans ennen kuin se koitui sitten kohtaloksi ja Cipollini tais kanssa olla valkoisen jauheen ystävä. Luulen kyllä että Paolinillakin ollut kyse ihan vaan viihdekäytöstä, vedetty bileissä ennen touria pikkusen liikaa  :Vink:

----------


## pikku-mihkali

Nyt oli eilen Skyn ja Froomen meno sellaista että alkaa taas epäillyttää mennäänkö ihan pan aqualla.

Froomellahan alkaa olla epäilyksiä herättäviä asioita mm.

* Mies hyppää huipulle melko vanhana ja on yhtä-äkkiä maailman paras mäkimies ja samalla lähes paras tempo ajaja.

* Mies vetää Ventouxilla 2013 sykkeellä 165 muita pataan huolella.

* Mies vetää 2014 astmalääkettä ja tämän jälkeen ilmoitetaan että onhan sillä ollut astma aina, kukaan vaan muistanut kertoa.

* Respan tyttö ei sopivasti päästänyt testaajia sisään vähän ennen tämän vuosen Touria...

* Kaveri on sen näköinen kuin kaikki rasva poistettu koeputkessa prosessissa joka säilyttää lihakset

Kuriositeettina eräs aine joka tänä vuonna lisätty seurattavien listalla ja samalla saattaa aiheuttaa matalaa sykettä ja hengenahdistusta sivuvaikutuksena. En väitä että käyttäisi tuota tai muutakaan mutta näitä nyt vaan tulee sillä vauhdilla että WADA eikä ainakaan UCI pysy millään perässä.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telmisartan

----------


## buhvalo

> Nyt oli eilen Skyn ja Froomen meno sellaista että alkaa taas epäillyttää mennäänkö ihan pan aqualla.
> 
> Froomellahan alkaa olla epäilyksiä herättäviä asioita mm.
> 
> * Mies hyppää huipulle melko vanhana ja on yhtä-äkkiä maailman paras mäkimies ja samalla lähes paras tempo ajaja.
> 
> * Mies vetää Ventouxilla 2013 sykkeellä 165 muita pataan huolella.
> 
> * Mies vetää 2014 astmalääkettä ja tämän jälkeen ilmoitetaan että onhan sillä ollut astma aina, kukaan vaan muistanut kertoa.
> ...




Noo siellä on kunto romahtanut puritolta, niipalilta ja uranilta niin veikkaisin ennemin että uudet testit on luonut eriarvoisuutta kärkeen eikä uudet lääkkeet. Ilmeisesti nuo nuosunopeudet oli eilen aika maltillisia, ja jopa hitaampia mitä froome itsekkään on parhaimmillaan latonut menemään.

----------


## kolistelija

Laitetaan nyt tämä tännekin, kun kerran niin sykkeitä on ihmetelty. Sykkeet ovat hyvin henkilökohtaisia. Itse ajan usein kisatilanteissa noin 160-165 sykkeellä ihan maksimisuorituksia, vähän päivästä riippuen. Keväällä ajoin Sa Calobran 161 keskisykkeellä, täysillä. Epäilyttävää?

En väitä että kukaan tämän hetken kärkikuskeista olisi 100% puhdas, mutta jotain rajaa jutuille.

http://home.trainingpeaks.com/athlet...P77YSXNITPULAE

----------


## Yuggas

> ..
> 
> Kuriositeettina eräs aine joka tänä vuonna lisätty seurattavien listalla ja samalla saattaa aiheuttaa matalaa sykettä ja *hengenahdistusta* sivuvaikutuksena. En väitä että käyttäisi tuota tai muutakaan mutta näitä nyt vaan tulee sillä vauhdilla että WADA eikä ainakaan UCI pysy millään perässä.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telmisartan



Jaa, eikö se ollu Clentador jolla oli eilen hengitysvaikeuksia.

----------


## Mattia

http://yle.fi/urheilu/hyvavireinen_p...ngista/8158880

----------


## BONK

Olkoon sykkeet ja ajat mitä tahansa, itse olen menettänyt uskoni yli-ihmisiin. Sen verran pitkään on tätä sceneä tullut seurattua, että alkaa tämä sama kaava jo kyllästyttää. Tasaisin väliajoin tulee uusi "superhuman", joka jättää kaikki nielemään pölyä. Ensin todistellaan kiihkeästi miten suoritus on mahdollista kaurapuurolla ja sitten vuosien kuluttua (viimeistään) käry käy.  Pantani, Lance, you name it. 

Nyt on vaan uudet mausteet kiisselissä joita kokkikisan tuomarit ei vielä tunnista.  Muuten ei tuollaista dominanssia synny suurimmalta osin kunto-ominaisuuksiin pohjautuvassa ammattilaisurheilussa.

----------


## puppy

Jos aineista puhutaan niin lähinnä pelottaa mitä maanteiden työmatkamestarit tulevaisuudessa vetää kun Strava-tilastoissa pitää kohota... 

Tuolla löytyy kyllä ihan hyviä ajatuksia tuohon Excel-syyttelyyn http://sportsscientists.com/

----------


## kukavaa

Toi muuten astmapiippu-homma on kyl ihan läppä. En ees muistanu. Vaikka kuinka olis resepti. Käsittääkseni ei ole ainut rasitusastma-urheilija.
 Ihan shoutahan tuo, vähän tylsää vaan semmottis dominointi omasta mielestä.
p.s. Sori ei dopsunki juttu.

----------


## pikku-mihkali

Lainaus Puppyn hyvästä linkistä ja linkin sanoma on minun mielestäni suurin aihetodiste miksi epäilen ettei Froome vedä panaqualla. 

Lancella oli syöpä ja Froomella bilhartsioosi joiden jälkeen he hyppäsivät mestareiksi ja transformaatiota seliteltiin parantumisen aiheuttamalla hyppäyksellä uudelle tasolle. Lancella oli se KADENSSI ja Carmichaelin valmennus, Skyllä on wattbiket, ihmetyynyt ja ties mitkä uudet tieteellisen valmennuksen apukeinot joilla selitetään eroa. PYH, samaa paskaa uudessa paketissa ja kansa ihastelee.

Miksköhän muuten ranskalaisilla loppui Tour-voittajat kuin seinään kun muutettiin lait ja asenteet Festina-casen jälkeen. Ihan vaan kummastuttaa ettei osu kohdalleen kun kaikki nykyään vetää uskovaisten mukaan puhtaalla.

Then Froome, on the verge of being discarded, having not even stood out as exceptional in our SA cycling circuit (good, but not “let’s blow away the best” exceptional), transformed into the greatest ever cyclist after the age of 25, with VO2max values that would have made a physiologist’s eyeballs explode (and hey, we’re in Africa, but we aren’t that backward here), riding away from people who WERE earmarked for greatness from a young age.  It’s the most remarkable transformation of a mature athlete ever.  Late emergence is one thing, transformation when you’re already in the ‘window’ quite another.

----------


## kolistelija

Froome on kyllä aika nuoresta asti ollut kova tempoajaja, joka on mäkimiehen tärkeimpiä ominaisuuksia. Sitten kun on iso kone, on myös mahdollista päästä mäkeä jos ei ole iso mies.
Froome oli 24 vuotiaana aika-ajon MM kisoissa sijalla 18. Taakse jäivät mm. suht kovat Wiggins ja Kiryienka. Vähän nuorempana, eli 23-vuotiaana on myös ajanut kovaa tempoa tourilla sijalle 15. Vuonna 2010, eli 25 vuoden iässä tempokunto alkoi olla jo kärkiluokkaa.

On tuosta ihan viisaammatkin tehneet käppyröitä pyöräilijöiden kehityksestä, enkä nyt tiedä meneekö tuo niin paljoa ohi normista.


Mutta edelleen, en väitä että olisi puhdas, mutta sanon vaan että samaa juttua vetää koko kärkijoukko... En ymmärrä miksi eilinen suoritus niin kovasti tuon haloon on nostanut esille, kun suorituskyky on ollut samalla linjalla jos vuosia. On niitä alamäkiäkin ollut ja on Froome saanut ihan kunnolla turpaansa Contadorilta tässä välissä.

----------


## pikku-mihkali

> Froome on kyllä aika nuoresta asti ollut kova tempoajaja, joka on mäkimiehen tärkeimpiä ominaisuuksia. Sitten kun on iso kone, on myös mahdollista päästä mäkeä jos ei ole iso mies.
> Froome oli 24 vuotiaana aika-ajon MM kisoissa sijalla 18. Taakse jäivät mm. suht kovat Wiggins ja Kiryienka. Vähän nuorempana, eli 23-vuotiaana on myös ajanut kovaa tempoa tourilla sijalle 15. Vuonna 2010, eli 25 vuoden iässä tempokunto alkoi olla jo kärkiluokkaa.
> 
> On tuosta ihan viisaammatkin tehneet käppyröitä pyöräilijöiden kehityksestä, enkä nyt tiedä meneekö tuo niin paljoa ohi normista.
> 
> 
> Mutta edelleen, en väitä että olisi puhdas, mutta sanon vaan että samaa juttua vetää koko kärkijoukko... En ymmärrä miksi eilinen suoritus niin kovasti tuon haloon on nostanut esille, kun suorituskyky on ollut samalla linjalla jos vuosia. On niitä alamäkiäkin ollut ja on Froome saanut ihan kunnolla turpaansa Contadorilta tässä välissä.



Samaa mieltä että kaikki ne vetää mutta epäilen että Sky vetää parasta douppia ja muut tulee jäljessä. Contador on jo kerran kiinni jäänyt joten se tulee aina olemaan epäilyttävä muutenkin. Jotenkin tuntuu että noi tallien voimasuhteet vaihtelee eri kisoissa vähän sen mukaan kellä milloinkin parhaat satsit ja aineet päällä tai hallussa. Astana oli ihan ylikylä Girossa ja nyt ne kyntää, Sky taasen päinvastoin.

----------


## Rommeli

Eikös Contador ollut vielä vuonna 2009 erittäin kova tempossa vai pettääkö muisti? Jotenkin tuntuu, ettei ole nykyään lähelläkään samaa tasoa.

----------


## buhvalo

> Eikös Contador ollut vielä vuonna 2009 erittäin kova tempossa vai pettääkö muisti? Jotenkin tuntuu, ettei ole nykyään lähelläkään samaa tasoa.



No contadorillehan on laskettu kovimmat tehopainosuhteet, ja juurikin 2009 Verbierillä. Pantanilta löytyy kyllä samat mutta pidempään nousuun. 

Vayerin Not Normal lehdykkä kannattaa lukea, siinä on yllättävillä nimillä epäilyttäviä tuloksia. Esim Hinaultilla suuremmat tehopainosuhteet kuin Froomella tuossa tämän vuoden tourin _ensimmäisesellä_ vuorella.

----------


## fyah

Deja vu...Muistan tässä jokunen vuosi takaperin kun yksi jenkkitalli oli ylivoimainen vaikka kaikki veti sillonkin. 

Ei dopingissa ole mitään level playing fieldiä, se kellä on parhaat resurssit ja suhteet hoitaa asiat pärjää parhaiten. Se on nähty jo aiemmin niin monta kertaa. SKY:ssa ärsyttää se että ne on muka niin transparent sekä brittifanien lähes kiihkomielinen nationalismi. SKY:ssa on ihan liian monta epäilyttävää casea joita tuntuu puskevan esiin koko ajan (entisiä doping-toihtoreita, soignieurejä, yöllä kiireellä hommattuja TUE lupia jne.) Ai niin ja olikos siellä palkkalistoilla vielä se kaveri jonka sukunimi on Cookson? Onko kukaan muu huomannut että SKY:sta tulee aina uusi britti ympäriajojen hallitsijaksi kun taas muun maalaiset huiput eivät jalostu (Nieve, jenkit jne.)?  

Jokainen tietenkin saa uskoa mitä tykkää. Contador, Nibali, Quintana jne. oli kaikki huippulahjakkaita junioreita, Froome not so much. Eikä kyse olekaan mun mielestä pelkästään Froomesta; Porte ja Thomas esimerkiksi aika epäilyttävän kovia vuorilla (varsinkin entinen ratatykki-mukulakivispecialisti-vetomies-mäkimies G.Thomas).

----------


## fyah

> Eikös Contador ollut vielä vuonna 2009 erittäin kova tempossa vai pettääkö muisti? Jotenkin tuntuu, ettei ole nykyään lähelläkään samaa tasoa.



Giro 2015 stage 14 - melkein 60 km aika-ajo jonka Contador ois voittanut jos tuuli ei olisi yltynyt (oli 3. mutta Kiriyenka ja L.L. Sanchez ajoi paljon aikasemmin ennen kuin tuuli muuttui).

----------


## buhvalo

> Deja vu...Muistan tässä jokunen vuosi takaperin kun yksi jenkkitalli oli ylivoimainen vaikka kaikki veti sillonkin. .



Ero on vaan siinä että postalin apuajat veti 6.4W/kg tasolla. Nyt froome siis n.6.1W/kg joka menee epäilyttävän puolelle mutta ei ole mikään hirmutulos vs LA/Pantani/BigMic.

Ja skeptismiä on itselläkin Skyn marginalgainseihin, ja Froomen äkkitoipumiseen, mutta nuo tulokset on vielä jokseenkin inhimillisiä. Miksi niiden pitäis olla transparentteja? Kyllä se kuski kierron myötä tieto leviää pelotoniin, ja sen myötä kenttä tasoittuu, jos yksittäisiä taikakeinoja on käytössä.

Pinaultilta lötyy 6.44W/kg kellotus pari yli 6.1W/kg vetoa vuodelta 2012, nyt mennään jossain 5.5W/kg tasolla.

----------


## fyah

Joo, ei tietenkään yksinään tommoinen suoritus ole mikään tae dopingista. Joka tapauksessa itse uskon että 6,1 w/kg on alakanttiin Gesinkin datan perusteella (toisesta ketjusta omaa tekstiä lainaten):





> Varmaa painoa kun ei tiedä niin toki pientä heittoa  voi olla tuossa mun olettamuksessa mutta esim. Gesinkin 409W ja 5,8 W/kg  tarkottas 70,5 kg. Gesink painaa omien sanojensa mukaan 68 kg peak  kunnossaan ja eilisen ajon (myöskin näyttää kyllä alle 70 kg)  perusteella voidaan olettaa että on peak kunnossa jolloin hänelläkin  olisi 6,0 W/kg. Siitä tuo olettamukseni Froomen w/kg arvoksi.



Ja Froomen tehoiksi arvioin 6,2-6,3 W/kg. Toki voin olla ja todennäköisesti olenkin väärässä.

EDIT: Paljonko Froomen watit voisi olla? Ehkä joku 430W ainakin jos Gesink 409W? Sillon 430W/ 68 kg jota enempää Froome ei millään paina olisi 6,32 W/kg. Mutta kuten sanottu tämä on tämmöstä spekulointia vaan eikä todista mitään, puoleen eikä toiseen.

----------


## kolistelija

> Joo, ei tietenkään yksinään tommoinen suoritus ole mikään tae dopingista. Joka tapauksessa itse uskon että 6,1 w/kg on alakanttiin Gesinkin datan perusteella (toisesta ketjusta omaa tekstiä lainaten):
> 
> 
> 
> Ja Froomen tehoiksi arvioin 6,2-6,3 W/kg. Toki voin olla ja todennäköisesti olenkin väärässä.
> 
> EDIT: Paljonko Froomen watit voisi olla? Ehkä joku 430W ainakin jos Gesink 409W? Sillon 430W/ 68 kg jota enempää Froome ei millään paina olisi 6,32 W/kg. Mutta kuten sanottu tämä on tämmöstä spekulointia vaan eikä todista mitään, puoleen eikä toiseen.



Froomen watteja arvioidessa öitää Gesinkiin verratessa huomioida peesietu. Gesink ajoi aika paljon enemmän yksin. Ero tuskin on tehossa kovin suuri, yllättävän pienellä wattierolla tuollainen aikaero syntyy.

Pantanihan olisi ollut maalissa 5 minuuttia ennen Froomea.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## leecher

Froome kyllä kertoo avoimesti wateistaan kirjassaan the climb. Kannattaa lukea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## buhvalo

> Froome kyllä kertoo avoimesti wateistaan kirjassaan the climb. Kannattaa lukea. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Tällä viikolla pitäis tulla tuo kirja. 

----
24km/h vauhdissa peesissä säästää 40W, mikä on aika paljon varsinkin silloin kun D-korttia aletaan vilauttelemaan. Sinänsä kortti osuu usein vaikka perusteet onkin väärät.  :Hymy:

----------


## pikku-mihkali

Nuo W/kg vertailut ovat ongelmallisia useastakin syystä. 

* Kuten Kolistelija jo sanoikin niin peesi tekee helposti tuommoisen 10 % prosentin eron nopeudella 24 km/h

* Pirukaan ei ota selvää minkälainen tuuli keskimäärin nousussa on ollut, jo tuommoinen 3 m/s aiheuttaa helposti ainakin 5 % kumpaakin suuntaan tuulen keskimääräisestä suunnasta riippuen.

* Jos alle on ajettu 4 tuntia niin merkittävä ero on myös siinä miten paljon on joutunut laittamaan energiaa aiemmin etapilla, suuri ero varsinkin eri päivien tai kisojen välillä.

Sikäli nuo vertailut ovat mielenkiintoisia ja kun SKY kerran on niin doping vastainen talli niin herättää ihmetystä miksei Froomen dataa voi paljastaa, paljastaahan niitä muutkin. Itseasiassa UCI voisi ihan hyvin pakottaa tallit julkaisemaan tehodatan joka kisan jälkeen kun UCI on nyyt uudistunut ja niin antidoping asialla myös. Vaikea kuvitella mitä haittaa siitä olisi, toisi vähän lisää avoimuutta ja läpinäkyvyyttä toimintaan.

----------


## YT

Jos kuskin suoritus on luokkaa uskomaton, niin ei kai sen tarinoitakaan kannata uskoa.

----------


## pulmark

> Sikäli nuo vertailut ovat mielenkiintoisia ja kun SKY kerran on niin doping vastainen talli niin herättää ihmetystä miksei Froomen dataa voi paljastaa, paljastaahan niitä muutkin. Itseasiassa UCI voisi ihan hyvin pakottaa tallit julkaisemaan tehodatan joka kisan jälkeen kun UCI on nyyt uudistunut ja niin antidoping asialla myös. Vaikea kuvitella mitä haittaa siitä olisi, toisi vähän lisää avoimuutta ja läpinäkyvyyttä toimintaan.



Grappe on ehdottanut kuskikohtaisen tehoprofiilipassin käyttöönottoa, joka olisi asiantuntijoiden käytettävissä. Vähän samantyylinen kuin nykyinen biologinen passi:

http://in.reuters.com/article/2015/0...0PO1TI20150714

Eikös noissa pyörästä mitatuissa tehodatoissa näy tuulen vaikutus eli myötätuuleen tarvitaan vähemmän tehoa ja vastatuuleen enemmän ?

PS. Lisää Froomen tehodataa luvassa. Eilen julkistettiin video Vueltan 2014 etapista (www.chronoswatts.com) ja twiittien perusteella kohta saattais olla tarjolla pari päivää sitten ajettu Tourin etappi.

----------


## BONK

> Pantanihan olisi ollut maalissa 5 minuuttia ennen Froomea.



Totta. Ja olisi voinut vielä pysähtyä välillä vaikka viinilasilliselle  :Leveä hymy:  Pantani oli tosin myös lahjakkaampi ja miehen kiisselit olivat (todennäköisesti) paremmin maustettuja. Nythän Froome himmailee tallin "tietokoneohjauksessa" seuraavat etapit sopivasti eikä tee samaa virhettä kuin Pantani joka halusi voittaa vaikka soolona kaikki etapit vaikkei olisi pitänyt/saanut. Sitten, jos tulee tarvetta niin käännetään taas hanaa "riittävästi", vaikka eväät ehkä löytyisikin Pantanin tasolle.

----------


## Mattia

Froome kyllästy näihin täällä heiteltyihin tyhjiin syytöksiin/ vihjailuihin ja tutkituttaa ittensä useilla eri itsenäisillä tahoilla Franscan ja Vueltan välillä. Siitäs siiten saatte dataa...tai ette...  :Hymy: 

Jotenkin nurinkurista, että urheilijan pitää todistaa noudattavansa sääntöjä, kun häntä ei saada kiinni sääntöjen rikkomisesta... ?

----------


## Jake_Kona

Kannatetaan...
Kaikki wattitiedot julki ja kun nykyaikaa nykyisin tässä ajassa eletään niin livenä watit kuskitietojen perään.

----------


## kolistelija

Tehodata on kyllä jännää, mutta aika paha sanoa miten siitä voisi dopingit nähdä. Se on tietty jos pitää jotain terävää viivaa rajana, niin kuin joku sanoo että se olisi 5,7..

----------


## BONK

> Kannatetaan...
> Kaikki wattitiedot julki ja kun nykyaikaa nykyisin tässä ajassa eletään niin livenä watit kuskitietojen perään.



Eikä olisi tosiaankaan mahdotonta järjestää, ainakaan noissa isoissa kinkereissä. Kaikille samanlaiset kalibroidut/sinetöidyt anturit/mittarit, jokainen ukko ennen etappia punnitukseen ja kaikki syke/watti/... tiedot livenä maailmalle. Itse tosin uskon siihen, että huipputason doping on viety nykyään jo niin pitkälle ettei kisojen välillä tapahtuva testaaminen tuo mitään lisäarvoa. Tuskin tuosta tehodatastakaan saataisiin D-miehiä narautettua, mutta olisihan se askel oikeaan suuntaan.

----------


## pikku-mihkali

> Froome kyllästy näihin täällä heiteltyihin tyhjiin syytöksiin/ vihjailuihin ja tutkituttaa ittensä useilla eri itsenäisillä tahoilla Franscan ja Vueltan välillä. Siitäs siiten saatte dataa...tai ette... 
> 
> Jotenkin nurinkurista, että urheilijan pitää todistaa noudattavansa sääntöjä, kun häntä ei saada kiinni sääntöjen rikkomisesta... ?



HEH HEH, ihan sama kuin vetäisi 2 promillen kännit ajaisi pikitien päähän ja takaisin ylinopeudella ja kun joku kyselisi niin sanoisi jotta voin tuossa ensiviikon lopulla tulla puhaltamaan, jos saan valita ite paikan ja mittarin ...

----------


## nilkkapaineet

> Joo, ei tietenkään yksinään tommoinen suoritus ole mikään tae dopingista. Joka tapauksessa itse uskon että 6,1 w/kg on alakanttiin Gesinkin datan perusteella (toisesta ketjusta omaa tekstiä lainaten):
> 
> 
> 
> Ja Froomen tehoiksi arvioin 6,2-6,3 W/kg. Toki voin olla ja todennäköisesti olenkin väärässä.
> 
> EDIT: Paljonko Froomen watit voisi olla? Ehkä joku 430W ainakin jos Gesink 409W? Sillon 430W/ 68 kg jota enempää Froome ei millään paina olisi 6,32 W/kg. Mutta kuten sanottu tämä on tämmöstä spekulointia vaan eikä todista mitään, puoleen eikä toiseen.



Eikö tehon ja painon suhteeseen huomioida fillaria ollenkaan? Käsittääkseni sekin pitää ihan itse nostaa mäkeä ylös.

----------


## pikku-mihkali

> Grappe on ehdottanut kuskikohtaisen tehoprofiilipassin käyttöönottoa, joka olisi asiantuntijoiden käytettävissä. Vähän samantyylinen kuin nykyinen biologinen passi:
> 
> http://in.reuters.com/article/2015/0...0PO1TI20150714
> 
> Eikös noissa pyörästä mitatuissa tehodatoissa näy tuulen vaikutus eli myötätuuleen tarvitaan vähemmän tehoa ja vastatuuleen enemmän ?
> 
> PS. Lisää Froomen tehodataa luvassa. Eilen julkistettiin video Vueltan 2014 etapista (www.chronoswatts.com) ja twiittien perusteella kohta saattais olla tarjolla pari päivää sitten ajettu Tourin etappi.



Joo ilmaisin itseäni ehkä epäselvästi, siis nuo muiden faktojen (nopeus, nousumetrit,paino) kautta lasketut watit eivät ota huomioon ulkoisia tekijöitä.  Tehomittarit toki siis näyttää "tarkat" watit. Siis niissäkin on tyypillinen Valmistajan tarkkuuslupaus + - 2%, eli voi olla 4 % ero jopa saman valmistajan mittareilla jolloin se tekisi 400 watin teholla 16 W eron IMHC (in my honest calc)

----------


## Mattia

HEH HEH, ihan sama kun ajaisi 80 km/h alueella tutkaan 80 km/h ja joutuisi kahden viikon kuluttua todistamaan itse, ettei ajanut 100 km/h.

Siis tarkotan vaan, että eikö se Froomekin ole nyt siellä joka päivä tutkittavissa. Ja varmasti tutkitaankin. No, mikseivät sitten "käräytä", jos rikkoo sääntöjä. Ei siinä tarviis Froomen ittensä mitään jälkikäteen todistella eikä kenenkään naureskella niiden todisteiden todistusvoimaa.

----------


## jmrr

> Joo ilmaisin itseäni ehkä epäselvästi



Parempi kun et ilmaisisi itseäsi ollenkaan, alkaa olla aika säälittävää tuo Froome vihasi. Tule sitten meuhkaamaan kun Froome on kilpailukiellossa.

----------


## pulmark

> Tehodata on kyllä jännää, mutta aika paha sanoa miten siitä voisi dopingit nähdä. Se on tietty jos pitää jotain terävää viivaa rajana, niin kuin joku sanoo että se olisi 5,7..



Ja tuossa terävässä rajassa on sekin ongelma, että joku lahjaton tai huolimaton harjoittelemaan nostaa tehot vaikka 5.3 -> 5.7 dopingilla eli rajojen sisällä ollaan vaikka vilunkipelillä.

Tehoprofiilipassilla kenties vois kehityksessä tapahtuvat luonnottoman suuret hyppäykset ottaa huomioon. En kuitenkaan oikein usko että tuollainen pelkästään suorituskykyyn perustuva testaus tulis olemaan kilpailukieltojen peruste yksinään. Toisaalta tuolla passilla voidaan ehkä vähän valikoida ketä tarkkailtaisiin  vähän tarkemmin.

Samoin vilunkipeliäkin lienee erilaista, toiset menetelmät vaikuttaa suoraan yksittäisen kisan suorituskykyyn ja toiset esim. palautumiseen.

----------


## Rommeli

Froomen ilmoitettuun 68 kg painoon on muuten aika vaikea uskoa. Onhan kaveri toki pitkä, mutta mies on kuin kuivan kesän orava. Toki siellä on lihaksia, jotka tunnetusti ovat läskiä raskaampia, mutta silti tuo 68 kg vaikuttaa näin maallikon silmiin yläkanttiin ilmoitetulta.

Edit. Tuossa mielessä ei noilla todellisilla wateillakaan ome välttämättä juuri todistusarvoa, kun paino voidaan aina ilmoittaa yläkanttiin. Eli tehosuhdetta voidaan niin halutessa aina muokata sopivaan suuntaan. Toki esimerkiksi vaikka Ferrarin laskukaavan mukaan laskettuihin lukuihin nuo painot eivät vaikuta.

----------


## Mattia

Tääkin on kyllä popkornin arvoista. Jätkät pokkana kertoo telkkarikuvan perusteella kuka painaa 68 ja kuka 70  :Hymy:

----------


## Rommeli

> HEH HEH, ihan sama kun ajaisi 80 km/h alueella tutkaan 80 km/h ja joutuisi kahden viikon kuluttua todistamaan itse, ettei ajanut 100 km/h.
> 
> Siis tarkotan vaan, että eikö se Froomekin ole nyt siellä joka päivä tutkittavissa. Ja varmasti tutkitaankin. No, mikseivät sitten "käräytä", jos rikkoo sääntöjä. Ei siinä tarviis Froomen ittensä mitään jälkikäteen todistella eikä kenenkään naureskella niiden todisteiden todistusvoimaa.



Ei tuo vertaus nyt ihan täysin kyllä toimi, vaikka sinänsä ihan hyvä pointti onkin. Mitä tuohon tutkittavuuteen tulee, niin juuri hetki sittenhän Froomen kohdalle sattui osumaan sopivan innokas respan tyttö. Eipä tuokaan mitään todista suuntaan tai toiseen, mutta antaa hyvän syyn lisäepäilyyn.

----------


## puppy

> Siis tarkotan vaan, että eikö se Froomekin ole nyt siellä joka päivä tutkittavissa. Ja varmasti tutkitaankin. No, mikseivät sitten "käräytä", jos rikkoo sääntöjä. Ei siinä tarviis Froomen ittensä mitään jälkikäteen todistella eikä kenenkään naureskella niiden todisteiden todistusvoimaa.



Tällä hetkellä en usko että dopingista jää kiinni testeissä, kyllä ne taitaa olla tapaukset jossa jonkun omatunto joka pakottaa avautumaan... 

Pojat on kehittänyt rutiinit niin selkeiksi ja annokset oikein... jos ei hgh-tyyppisiä niin sitten astma/kilparauhas-tyyppiset dropit...

Ja tärkeintä on muistaa että syytön Froome on, sillä todistukset eivät oikeudessa pitäisi, mutta toisaalta asioista pitää pystyä keskustelemaan. Tuollaiset Walsh, Nutella-jutut vain on sellaisia Persu-kommentteja kansan syville riveille.... Pysytään tieteessä.

----------


## mane

Jos jokin aine ei ole kielletty, sitä käyttävä on puhdas urheilija. Ehkäpä on olemassa muuntohuumeiden kaltaisia muuttodopingaineita?

----------


## ussaf

Kaikista oleellisista epävarmuustekijöistä ja epäilyksistä huolimatta laskennalliset arviot ovat kuitenkin  ilmeisesti olleet melko tarkkoja. Tucker, Puchowicz, vetooo ja kump ovat   mielestäni pilkkoneet suoritusten fysiologian pääpiirteet ja implikaatiot muotoon, jossa  kiinnostunut ja kriittinen katsoja voi omaksua ne ja ajatella uusien  välineiden kanssa. Ja kykenee näin  astetta parempaan hajutestiin kuin sellaiseen, joka perustuu ajajan  persoonaan, tyyliin tai  kansalaisuuteen. Ei ehkä enempään, mutta yksi askel tuokin. Lisäksi  luodaan yhteys lajin ja ajajan historioihin, mikä onkin se tärkeämpi  pointti, vaikka yhteys olisikin vain tilastollinen.

Uskon itse asiassa, että Froome tulee kyllä julkaisemaan jotain  dataa, mutta tietysti hyvin  tarkasti orkestroidun PR-tempauksen muodossa.

Froomen  henkilöhistoriassa nykytaso on tiedossa. Se on kova. Data tuskin tarjoaa  tässä mitään mullistavaa. Kuulun epäilijöihin, mutta en ole erityisen  kiinnostunut yrityksistä spinnata Froomen 2011 jälkeistä aikaa  kumpaankaan  suuntaan. Yksittäisistä suorituksista voi tietysti kiehua, mutta  oleellisempaa on Skyn palkkalistalla olleet henkilöt.

Kiinnostava  data koskee  aikaa ennen muodonmuutosta. Julkaistaanko se? Epäilenpä, mutta joku wikileaks-operaatio olisi tietenkin hieno. Ehkä sitten saataisiin aineksia vastata siihen miksi Froomesta, jonka  Brailsford oli lempata apukuskin pestistä ja joka pääsi mukaan Vueltaan  2011 lähinnä siksi, että Nordhaug ei voinut ajaa, tuli yksi kaikkien  aikojen parhaista kuskeista? En ole itse kovin vakuuttunut Skyn ja Walshin kaltaisten pyöräilyjournojen tähänastisista  vastauksista (badzilla, evoluutio ja asiat joihin kukaan muu kuin sky ei kiinnitä huomiota...).

----------


## Rommeli

> Tääkin on kyllä popkornin arvoista. Jätkät pokkana kertoo telkkarikuvan perusteella kuka painaa 68 ja kuka 70



Ota ihan vapaasti popcornia. Löytyy Froomesta ihan valokuviakin vaikka millä mitalla ja onhan mies aivan hillittömän laiha. En tiedä miten paljon painaa, kunhan epäilen. On noita pyöräilijöiden painoja ennenkin epäilty.

----------


## pikku-mihkali

> Parempi kun et ilmaisisi itseäsi ollenkaan, alkaa olla aika säälittävää tuo Froome vihasi. Tule sitten meuhkaamaan kun Froome on kilpailukiellossa.



Onko sun pakko näitä lukea, perusta oma Froome faniketjusi en tule sinne spämmäämään, ja sääliä saat ihan täysin mokomin.

----------


## jmrr

> Onko sun pakko näitä lukea, perusta oma Froome faniketjusi en tule sinne spämmäämään, ja sääliä saat ihan täysin mokomin.



Perusta itse ketju jossa voit haukkua Froomea mielinmäärin. Taitaa ottaa koville kun oma suosikki ei pärjää? Nibali?

----------


## pikku-mihkali

En mä ala sun kanssa, hyvää päivänjatkoa.

----------


## OJ

Ammattipyöräilyn historian valossa jokainen kärkikuski on epäilyksen alainen, valitettavasti. Jos joku sitten pieksää kärkikaartin 6-0, niin on selvää, että joutuu epäiltyjen listalle. Puhdas kunnes kärähtää ei ihan toimi kun historiassa on useampikin esimerkki missä tämä ei ole oikein pitänyt paikkaansa. 

Huoltoautoissa roikkujasta kovaksi GC-kuskiksi ei vähennä epäilyksiä noin niinkuin mun mielestä.

ja noista laskukaavoista ja mitatuista tehoista. Minulla ei ole kompetenssia arvoida laskukaavojen luotettavuutta, mutta jos katsoo asiaa tilastojen valossa, niin sekä tehodataa että laskettuja tehoja on aika suuri määrä ja lähes poikkeuksetta erot arvioiden ja mittausten välillä ovat hyvin pieniä.

----------


## rhubarb

Lahjakkuuttahan sekin on että keho vastaa hyvin kuureihin.

----------


## BONK

^ totta, vieläpä luontaista sellaista. Lahjattomat harjoittelevat, lahjakkaat luottavat geeneihinsä.

----------


## leecher

On kyllä hiukka lähtenyt lapasesta tämä ketju. Froome ei ole kärynnyt kertaakaan toisin kuin eräät dropittajat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## marco1

Tärkeää muistaa että kuurittelu ei kuitenkaan tee tilannetta tasavertaiseksi kaikille kuurittelijoille. Jollain keho vastaa paremmin aineisiin kuin toisella ja joku toinen ei voi käyttää "riittäviä" kuureja luontaisesti korkeiden veriarvojen vuoksi.

----------


## OJ

> On kyllä hiukka lähtenyt lapasesta tämä ketju. Froome ei ole kärynnyt kertaakaan toisin kuin eräät dropittajat. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Pantani ja Lancekaan eivät kärynneet.

----------


## buhvalo

Ihan niin kuin keskustelu olisi tositunut joskus menneen 10v aikana mitä olen foorumia seurannut. No jokatapauksessa; Sastrea pidetään puhtaana voittaja tourilla, ainakin Riis'n toimesta, ja Carlostin on Huezin tilastolla voiton ratkaiseella siivulla top25. Ja sehän meinaa +6.3W/kg tulosta. Tämä noi kuriositeettina.

Tänään ilmeisesti lääkekaapin ovi lukossa kun froome ei saanut puhtaita ex-dopereita karistettua takarenkaasta.

----------


## plr

Toisaalla:

Venäjän kävelymaajoukkue on hyllytetty, koska on käynyt turhan paljon (25+) käryjä.
http://www.iltalehti.fi/yleisurheilu...47595_yl.shtml

Justin Gatlin vetelee satasella huippuaikoja kahden kilpailukiellon jälkeen. Hän kertoo olleensa juoksematta neljä vuotta, joten kroppa on saanut lepoa. Lisäksi hän tuntee olonsa 27-vuotiaaksi.
http://www.iltalehti.fi/yleisurheilu...48471_yl.shtml

----------


## sepeteus

Vai onko sinne pyörään piilotettu moottori? http://yle.fi/urheilu/froomen_ylivoi...ekseen/8164448

----------


## pikku-mihkali

Tohon moottori hommaan en mäkään jaksa uskoa edes SKY:n taholta. Syynä se että siitä jää aivan liian helposti kiinni ja lisäksi siitä ei voi syyttää yksittäistä ajajaa vaan koko talli saisi schaibat niskaansa ja pikaisen bankraptin.

----------


## IncBuff

Melko turhaa jauhaa tuosta Froomen douppauksesta. Kaikkihan nuo douppaa, mutta Froomella on nyt sattunut olemaan parhaat napit ja ajoitus.

----------


## fyah

"Parempi kun et ilmaise itseäsi ollenkaan.." "Ketju lähtenyt lapasesta, kukaan ei ole jäänyt kiinni..." "Turhaa jauhaa douppaamisesta.." Mun mielestä KESKUSTELUfoorumille nimenomaan kuuluu tämmönen spekulaatio kun tulee näitä ylivoimaisia suorituksia, aika kuivaksi jää anti jos jätetään keskustelufoorumilta se keskustelu kokonaan pois. Tämä ei siis nyt liity mitenkään siihen kuka on asiasta mitäkin mieltä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mane

Spekuloida pitää. Muutoin on tylsää.

----------


## kukavaa

Näähän on jopa foorumin mielenkiintoisinta antia nää spekulaatiot. Oma suhtautuminen on niin #infidel, #heretic ettei siitä enempää. Mutta vaikka se Hessu tsygä ja Fabbenko mäki meno se oli, niin moottoreihin on vähän vaikea uskoa edellä mainituista tiimi kusessa syistä.

----------


## pikku-mihkali

En ollut minä....
Edit// varoitus ei suoraa dopingyhteyttä 
http://www.iltasanomat.fi/muutlajit/...185783814.html

----------


## kolistelija

> En ollut minä....
> http://www.iltasanomat.fi/muutlajit/...185783814.html



Olipa melkoinen dopingpaukku.  :Nolous:

----------


## leecher

Pitäisi vetää tuollaisia katsojia ympäri ojan penkkoja oikein kunnolla.

----------


## kukavaa

Eikös Cav saanut samanlaisen kohtelun taanoin. Törkee meininki.

----------


## pikku-mihkali

> Eikös Cav saanut samanlaisen kohtelun taanoin. Törkee meininki.



Joo, aika pimee pitää olla että pitää tota hyvänä läppänä. Tosin kun katsoo sitä jengiä niin pelottaa että koska joku hullu tekee jotain vakavampaa. 

Sorry off topic

----------


## jmrr

Portea oli kans aiemmalla etapilla joku lyönyt kylkeen ja huutanut "doper".

----------


## pekoni

> Portea oli kans aiemmalla etapilla joku lyönyt kylkeen ja huutanut "doper".



Portea oli myös tänään syljetty naamaan. Ei ole ihme, että se haluaa pois Skystä  :Hymy:

----------


## jmrr

> Portea oli myös tänään syljetty naamaan. Ei ole ihme, että se haluaa pois Skystä



Onkohan tuo nyt kuitenkaan se syy miksi vaihtaa tiimiä?

----------


## leecher

Jätetäänpäs Froome rauhaan hetkeksi ja tuumaillaan Greipelin suorituskykyä tällä Tourilla. 
Itsellä alkaa ainakin hälytyskellot soimaan ei niin nuoren sprintterin tehoista tällä Tourilla. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kolistelija

> Jätetäänpäs Froome rauhaan hetkeksi ja tuumaillaan Greipelin suorituskykyä tällä Tourilla. 
> Itsellä alkaa ainakin hälytyskellot soimaan ei niin nuoren sprintterin tehoista tällä Tourilla. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Entäpä Sagan? Kohta mäki-/kiri-/tempomies? Ihan lapsonen vielä, joten ehtiihän sitä.

----------


## plr

Ranskan television näyttämässä ohjelmassa arvioidaan Froomen tehojen olleen 7,04 W/kg Tourin etappi numero 10:n loppunousussa. He toteavat myös, että kaikki, jotka ovat ylittäneet 7 W/kg, ovat jääneet kiinni dopingista.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/brai...-data-passport

----------


## OJ

> Jätetäänpäs Froome rauhaan hetkeksi ja tuumaillaan Greipelin suorituskykyä tällä Tourilla. 
> Itsellä alkaa ainakin hälytyskellot soimaan ei niin nuoren sprintterin tehoista tällä Tourilla. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Maantiepyöräilyn loppukirit eivät taida olla ihan samassa nopeussuorituksen kategoriassa kuin vaikka 100 m sprintti, eli ei Greipel nyt niin vanha seppä ole kuin vaikka Justin Gatlin, vaikka kalenteri-iät ovatkin samat. Ei ole sattunut mun silmään, mutta minkälaisia tehoja Greipel on puskenut noissa loppukireissä? Jokunen vuosi sitten voitti kirejä niin, että viimeiset 30 sekuntia oli keskiteho yli 1000 wattia ja viimeiset 10 sekuntia joku 1500-1600. Tommoset kiritehot eivät sinänsä ihmetytä, mutta etapin kuluttamilla jaloilla tehtynä melko kovat watit kyseessä.

----------


## ussaf

En jaksa tarkistaa ranskankielisestä originellista mihin tuo 7w/kg täsmälleen viittaa, mutta jos koko PSMn nousuun niin television laskelmat heittää noin 1w/kg oikean arvon ollessa noin 6,1w/kg. Gesinkin tehomittari antoi noin 5,8w/kg ja toimii tässä kontrollina sen lisäksi, että useat muut estimaatit on pyörineet tuolla 6,1-6,2 haarukassa. Itse asiassa jälkimmäinen arvo on kiertänyt mediassa niin paljon, että ranskalaistelevision on pitänyt olla siitä tietoinen. Joten mikäli heidän jutussaan ja laskelmassaan ei tätä arvoa kommentoida tai debunkata, niin pitäisin aika heikkolaatuisena journalismina tai jopa älyllisenä epärehellisyytenä. Niin suuri ero tämän yhden arvion ja käytännössä kaikkien muiden satoja nousuja samalla tavalla arvioineiden kommentaattoreiden arvioiden ja ranskan telkun näkemyksen välillä kuitenkin on.

Toisaalta eipä yllätä, että näitä aletaan spinnata. Pyöräily tullee jatkossa olemaan enenevissä määrin myös skabaa näiden numeroiden tulkinnasta ja kehystyksestä. Kuten Cyclingnewsin jutustakin käy ilmi Brailsford pyrkii nyt selkeästi viestinnässään ns. kurvin edelle, mikä on vain fiksua.

Alla Paul Kimmagelta hyvä artikkeli, joka summaa Skyn ja Froomen viimeiset viisi vuotta melko tiukasti. Monen kysymyksen osalta Sky ja Froome ei näköjään saa edes tarinoitaan pysymään synkassa. http://www.independent.ie/sport/othe...-31386946.html

----------


## BONK

> Alla Paul Kimmagelta hyvä artikkeli, joka summaa Skyn ja Froomen viimeiset viisi vuotta melko tiukasti. Monen kysymyksen osalta Sky ja Froome ei näköjään saa edes tarinoitaan pysymään synkassa. http://www.independent.ie/sport/othe...-31386946.html



Erittäin hyvä tiivistelmä case Froomesta.

----------


## jarit

> En ollut minä....
> Edit// varoitus ei suoraa dopingyhteyttä 
> http://www.iltasanomat.fi/muutlajit/...185783814.html



"Riding in yellow", kuten Tourilla sanotaan.

----------


## Googol

Mä en tiedä, teenkö mä jotain väärin yrittäessäni leikkiä vetooo'ta, mutta mä sain 7,3-0,3 km välille 17 min 13 s ja Tourin (ilmeisesti vähän epätarkan) profiilin korkeuseroksi 455 metriä ja jyrkkyydeksi 6,5 %. Ne kun jysäyttää tuonne http://www.cyclingpowerlab.com/VAM.aspx laskuriin, niin VAM on 1586 m/h ja watit 5,98 W/kg (Dr. F). Tuo on otettu kuvan yläreunan matkamittarista ja Tourin epätarkasta profiilista, joten virhetekijöitä on tietysti paljon, mutta ei nuo nousun lopun watitkaan ole lähelläkään 7 W/kg. Jos siellä vielä oli se myötätuuli. Miksi muut sitten olivat niin surkeita? Ei aavistustakaan.

----------


## pikku-mihkali

> Erittäin hyvä tiivistelmä case Froomesta.



Melko hyvä tarina. Koomisinta on väittää ettei supertieteellinen SKY ole ikinä testannut VO2 maksimia Froomelta, ei mene minulta läpi tuo tarina.

----------


## pulmark

> Mä en tiedä, teenkö mä jotain väärin yrittäessäni leikkiä vetooo'ta, mutta mä sain 7,3-0,3 km välille 17 min 13 s ja Tourin (ilmeisesti vähän epätarkan) profiilin korkeuseroksi 455 metriä ja jyrkkyydeksi 6,5 %. Ne kun jysäyttää tuonne http://www.cyclingpowerlab.com/VAM.aspx laskuriin, niin VAM on 1586 m/h ja watit 5,98 W/kg (Dr. F). Tuo on otettu kuvan yläreunan matkamittarista ja Tourin epätarkasta profiilista, joten virhetekijöitä on tietysti paljon, mutta ei nuo nousun lopun watitkaan ole lähelläkään 7 W/kg. Jos siellä vielä oli se myötätuuli. Miksi muut sitten olivat niin surkeita? Ei aavistustakaan.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5dQYVdJ-Y8

Tuossa tutkijan videossa 7.04W/kg tarkoittaa maksimi aerobista tehoa eikä koko nousun tehoa.

----------


## Googol

Mä en mistään mitään ymmärrä (varsinkaan ranskasta), mutta miksi Froome ei sitten ajanut koko nousua 7 W/kg?

----------


## YT

Minä ihmetelen sitä, miksi kukaan muu ei ajanut yhtä kovaa kuin Froome. Siellä kuitenkin oli kuskeja, jotka olisivat voineet ajaa kuin huomista ei olisikaan.

----------


## pulmark

> Mä en mistään mitään ymmärrä (varsinkaan ranskasta), mutta miksi Froome ei sitten ajanut koko nousua 7 W/kg?



Koska ois vauhti hyytynyt ja Quintana tullut takaa ja kadonnut horisonttiin, maksimi aerobisia tehoja ei pysty tuottamaan kuin muutaman minuutin ajan, sen jälkeen kampi alkaa pyörimään aika verkkaisesti.

Tuossa videossa on arvioitu nousussa (40'43") käytetty teho 425W ja siitä sitten johdettu matemaattisilla malleilla maksimi aerobinen teho 500W. Jos AnK teho on jotain 420W (teho 1 tunnin aikana), niin sen yläpuolella voi tehdä työtä vaan hetkellisen ajan. Mitä suurempi teho AnK yläpuolella sen nopeammin hyytyy. Sitten pitää höllätä vauhtia ja palata AnK alapuolelle toipumaan ja lataamaan paristoja uudestaan.

----------


## Googol

Kai niitä nyt on läjä pyöräilijöitä, jotka muutaman minuutin pystyvät tuottamaan 7 W/kg. Mur de Huytakin noustaan nykyään sitä vauhtia, että varmasti menee rikki.

Mä en edelleenkään noista aerobisista ja anaerobisista tehoista niin ymmärrä, mutta eikös aerobinen ole nimenomaan sitä, jota pystyy pitämään yllä pidempään. Tietysti maksimi aerobinen on jo lähellä anaerobista, mutta silti.

----------


## BONK

> Minä ihmetelen sitä, miksi kukaan muu ei ajanut yhtä kovaa kuin Froome. Siellä kuitenkin oli kuskeja, jotka olisivat voineet ajaa kuin huomista ei olisikaan.



Niinpä. Mies kun jätätti kaikkia, ei pelkästään Quintanaa. Jokainen talli on tiennyt tilanteen eli jos Frommelin blitzkrieg onnistuu ja mies kuittaa muutaman minuutin kaulan niin tourin voitto on aikalailla plakkarissa. Sky:n tiimi on niin vahva, että Froome voi loput etapit lekotella aurinkokannella ja pitää "sopivan" eron ahdistelijoihin. Se on ihan saletti, että yhdelläkään tiimillä tai tiimin kapulla ei ollut mitään eväitä vastata tuohon.

Flashback vuodelta 2013. Kohdasta 9:20 eteenpäin on kovin tutun näköistä...

----------


## puppy

jos ei jo ollut ... http://veloclinic.com/estimating-the...tion-of-power/





> A repeating theme heard in performance analysis discussions is that “Performance doesn’t prove doping.” Of course this is true because proof, as an absolute, doesn’t really exist. Instead, most real-world evidence driven judgments are based on probability and not “proof.” From this perspective, this post will illustrate the concept of using a mathematical model to estimate the probability of doping as a function of performance.

----------


## plr

> Kai niitä nyt on läjä pyöräilijöitä, jotka muutaman minuutin pystyvät tuottamaan 7 W/kg.



Ehkä, mutta kovaa saa tehdä töitä. Robert Förstemann vastaan 700W leivänpaahdin:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4O5voOCqAQ

Silmämääräisesti RF jaksaa minuutin ja hänellä on painoa Wikipedian mukaan 90 kg eli tehot ovat 7,8 W/kg. Olisiko pystynyt jatkamaan pidempään? En tiedä.

----------


## kolistelija

Pikku salaisuus: 700W minuutti onnistuu jo vähän paremmalta puulaakitason pyöräilijältäkin... Videohan ei voi olla leikelty.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## plr

Joo tuo voi olla hieman epätieteellinen. Ei ehkä paras referenssi, mutta hauskaa katsottavaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## kolistelija

Eikä tosiaan tuo 7W/kg vo2max teho ole mikään käsittämätön sekään. Sitten vielä ihmetellään miksi ei ajanut koko nousua sillä teholla. Ihan hatustako nämä jutut tulevat? Nähdään iso lukema ja ihmetellään että pakko olla huijausta?

Mutta ihan näin jos ei muuten, niin 7W/kg vo2max pyörii jossain noin 80ml/kg/min hapenottokyvyssä pitkälle harjoitelleella urheilijalla.


Se on sitten ihan eri asia jos väitetään että anaerobinen kynnysteho tai ftp olisi 7W/kg. Sitä se ei Froomella ole, ei lähelläkään.

----------


## pikku-mihkali

> Pikku salaisuus: 700W minuutti onnistuu jo vähän paremmalta puulaakitason pyöräilijältäkin... Videohan ei voi olla leikelty.



Alla löytyvän Cogganin powerprofiilin mukaan tommoinen mörkö pitäisi painaa semmoset 950 wattia. 7-8 watin/kg tehoilla ollaan cat3-4 tasoilla. Ei tosin ihan jokainen esim. 80 kiloinen puulaakipyöräilijä tööttää 700 wattia minuutin ajan. Tosin se on aivan siitä kiinni miten määritellään puulaakipyöräilijä.

http://cyclingtips.com.au/2009/07/ju...re-these-guys/

----------


## kolistelija

> Alla löytyvän Cogganin powerprofiilin mukaan tommoinen mörkö pitäisi painaa semmoset 950 wattia. 7-8 watin/kg tehoilla ollaan cat3-4 tasoilla. Ei tosin ihan jokainen esim. 80 kiloinen puulaakipyöräilijä tööttää 700 wattia minuutin ajan. Tosin se on aivan siitä kiinni miten määritellään puulaakipyöräilijä.
> 
> http://cyclingtips.com.au/2009/07/ju...re-these-guys/



Puulaakipyöräilijänä käsittäisin tavallisen kotimaan kilpasarjan pyöräilijän, joilla harjoitusmäärät luokkaa 150-500h/vuosi ja lahjakkuus mitä ikinä sattuu olemaan. Itsekin pystyn parhaimmillani n. 670W minuuttiin sopivaan mäkeen tuoreilla jaloilla ja painoa on päivästä riippuen 65-68kg. Kovimmillaan ratapyöräilijät kykenevät käsittääkseni ihan reippaasti yli 1000W minuutteihin, kai myös Försti.

Täälläpäin kevyemmät menestyvät maantiekisoissa vähän heikommin kuin tuolla mäkisemmillä seuduilla, joten tuo suhteellinen vo2max tuskin on keskimäärin hirveän korkea. En kuitenkaan näe mitenkään mahdottomana että tuolla pyöräilee yli 6,5W/kg vo2max tehoja tuuttaavia pyöräilijöitä kotimaan kisoissakin, itseasiassa olen melko varma että niitä on.



On tärkeää ymmärtää mistä puhuu, eikä vain heitellä numeroita ilmaan ja olla varma että ne on vilpillä saatu aikaan.

----------


## pulmark

> Kai niitä nyt on läjä pyöräilijöitä, jotka muutaman minuutin pystyvät tuottamaan 7 W/kg. Mur de Huytakin noustaan nykyään sitä vauhtia, että varmasti menee rikki.
> 
> Mä en edelleenkään noista aerobisista ja anaerobisista tehoista niin ymmärrä, mutta eikös aerobinen ole nimenomaan sitä, jota pystyy pitämään yllä pidempään. Tietysti maksimi aerobinen on jo lähellä anaerobista, mutta silti.



Laboratoriotesteissä yleensä maksimi aerobinen teho (MAP) määritellään ns. ramppitestissä, jossa tehoa nostetaan 15W-25W/min, lähtöteho riippuu testattavasta. MAP on sitten se teho jota jaksaa sen viimeisen 1min pitää. MAP voidaan sitten arvioida mm. maksimi hapenottokykyä.

FDJ valmentajan ja Grappen tekemän tutkimuksen mukaan ammattipyöräilijöillä MAP on keskimäärin 476W (7.02W/kg) ja aika jonka sen pystyy pitämään vajaa 4min. 

http://www.fredericgrappe.com/wp-con...014/07/MAP.pdf

----------


## pikku-mihkali

> Puulaakipyöräilijänä käsittäisin tavallisen kotimaan kilpasarjan pyöräilijän, joilla harjoitusmäärät luokkaa 150-500h/vuosi ja lahjakkuus mitä ikinä sattuu olemaan. Itsekin pystyn parhaimmillani n. 670W minuuttiin sopivaan mäkeen tuoreilla jaloilla ja painoa on päivästä riippuen 65-68kg. Kovimmillaan ratapyöräilijät kykenevät käsittääkseni ihan reippaasti yli 1000W minuutteihin, kai myös Försti.
> 
> Täälläpäin kevyemmät menestyvät maantiekisoissa vähän heikommin kuin tuolla mäkisemmillä seuduilla, joten tuo suhteellinen vo2max tuskin on keskimäärin hirveän korkea. En kuitenkaan näe mitenkään mahdottomana että tuolla pyöräilee yli 6,5W/kg vo2max tehoja tuuttaavia pyöräilijöitä kotimaan kisoissakin, itseasiassa olen melko varma että niitä on.
> 
> 
> 
> On tärkeää ymmärtää mistä puhuu, eikä vain heitellä numeroita ilmaan ja olla varma että ne on vilpillä saatu aikaan.



En käsittääkseni vihjannut dopingiin mitenkään viestissäni. Hyvät tehot Kolistelijalla nuo yli 10 W/kg, minuutin ajan, domestic pro tasoa cogganin taulukon mukaan.

----------


## Googol

> Laboratoriotesteissä yleensä maksimi aerobinen teho (MAP) määritellään ns. ramppitestissä, jossa tehoa nostetaan 15W-25W/min, lähtöteho riippuu testattavasta. MAP on sitten se teho jota jaksaa sen viimeisen 1min pitää. MAP voidaan sitten arvioida mm. maksimi hapenottokykyä.
> 
> FDJ valmentajan ja Grappen tekemän tutkimuksen mukaan ammattipyöräilijöillä MAP on keskimäärin 476W (7.02W/kg) ja aika jonka sen pystyy pitämään vajaa 4min. 
> 
> http://www.fredericgrappe.com/wp-con...014/07/MAP.pdf



Ahaa.

Eli Froomen 7,04 W/kg ei olisi mitään ihmeellistä (mitenköhän sekin tv:tä tuijottamalla on laskettu).

Hämmentävää tuossa etappi 10:ssä on lähinnä se, miten paljon muut jäivät. Lukujen valossa Froomen suoritus näyttää normaalilta.

----------


## kolistelija

> En käsittääkseni vihjannut dopingiin mitenkään viestissäni. Hyvät tehot Kolistelijalla nuo yli 10 w/kg, minuutin ajan, domestic pro tasoa cogganin taulukon mukaan.



Dopingistahan täällä keskustellaan ja tämä viimeisin tehokeskustelu lähti siitä että Froomella olisi 7W/kg luokkaa oleva arobic max, minkä piti kai olla jotenkin dopingia implikoiva?

Noita yksittäisiä aikakohtaisia maksimitehoja ei oikein voi pitää ajajan mittarina, kun pitää sitä olla vähän muutakin että pärjää. Ei esimerkiksi kovalla minuutin maksimiteholla tee mitään, jos aerobinen suorituskyky ei ole sillä tolalla että sitä pääsee käyttämään kisassa tuoreena. Tuo minuutin teho on tuossa taulukossa vähän hämärä, sillä tuntuu että kevyellä kuskilla tuo menee aika useinkin tuohon 10w/kg luokkaan, vaikkei todellakaan mitään maailmanluokan tasoa olisikaan.

Mitä tulee tuohon MAP-tehoon, niin Boonenilla sanotaan muistaakseni parhaimmillaan olleen 550W luokkaa...

----------


## ussaf

Kolistelija: itse tähdensin heti, etten usko tuon  7w/kg viittaavan toteutuneeseen tehoon PSM:llä tai jos viittaa niin sitten se on virhe. Sanoin myös, että se on liian korkea  esim. Gesinkin tehomittaridataan ja CF - RG aikaeroon suhteutettuna.  Minusta esim. CN sortui tässä ketjussa linkatussa jutussaan hekumoimaan  ingressillä "French television report estimates Froome’s La Pierre-Saint  Martin power at 7.04 W/kg", kun jutussa viitattu tieteilijä selvästi viittasi Froomelle arvioimaansa laskennalliseen aerobiseen maksimiin, eikä toteutuneeseen tehoon. Tosin en usko, että CN:n tarkoitus oli valinnallaan vihjata  huijausta - ainakaan Froomen puolelta.

PSM:n nousun toteutunutta (=arvioitua) tehoa 6,1w/kg on analysoitu jonkin verran, valtaosa tunnetuimmista kommentaattoreista kuten Tucker pitää sitä kysymyksiä herättävänä kun kesto on 41 min. Minusta Tucker esitti tälle hyvät perustelut myös. Mutta kuten sanoin, mitä Froomeen tulee niin lähinnä jäbän muodonmuutoksella on isompaa väliä. Kaikki muu riippuu siitä. Miten se selitetään ilman satseja?

Toi Veloclinicin uusi malli on kiinnostava.

----------


## pulmark

> Ahaa.
> 
> Eli Froomen 7,04 W/kg ei olisi mitään ihmeellistä (mitenköhän sekin tv:tä tuijottamalla on laskettu).
> 
> Hämmentävää tuossa etappi 10:ssä on lähinnä se, miten paljon muut jäivät. Lukujen valossa Froomen suoritus näyttää normaalilta.



Noita yksittäisiä lukuja ei välttämättä voi oikein verrata ja irroittaa kokonaisuudesta. MAP tasaisella ja nousussa eroaa toisistaan, samoin onko kyseessä tuoreilla jaloilla, palautuneena tehty yksittäinen suoritus vai pitkän etapin loppunousu jossain useamman viikon etappikisassa.

En ihan tarkkaan ymmärtänyt mitä tuo tutkija FranceTV videossa sanoi, kenties joku paremmin Ranskaa osaava saa siitä enemmän selvää. Ymmärsin kuitenkin jotenkin, että hän oli verrannut Froomen suoritusta TdF historiaan ja piti sitä muihin verrattuna aivan suorituskyvyn ylärajoilla olevana (samaa luokkaa kuin Lance & co). 

Uskoisin kyllä että tuo tutkija on pätevämpi kuin kukaan palstapersoonista vaikka ranskalainen ja järjestävän organisaation (ASO) edustaja onkin.

----------


## kumitassu

Jotenkin hämmästyttää tuo touhu aina välillä. Eurosportin mainoskatkoilla pyörii toi Festinan mainos ja kelloa myydään Virenquen naamalla. Siis täh?! Sama jätkä joka kärys Festinakeississä -98 kelpaa nyt siis mainostamaan sillosen tallin pääsponsorin tuotteita. Jotenkin härskiä mutta niin kai se noissa ympyröissä menee.

----------


## vakevves

Nousuvauhdeista ei voi vetää yhtäläisyyksiä dopingin käyttöön. Tuuliolot voivat vaikuttaa luokkaa 5 %. Wigginsin tunninajon ennätys viittaa siihen suuntaan, että parantuneet välineet ja harjoitusmenetelmät vievät lähelle 90-luvun dopingtuloksia.

7 W/kg tehot 6 km pitkissä nousuissa ovat ihan kohtuulukemia. Omat aerobiset maksimit olivat 35 vuotiaana 6.85W/kg. Alle 2-kymppisenä todennäköisesti enemmän, kun hapenottokykykin oli 5 pykälää parempi. 70-luvulla ei maksimiwatteja mitattu. Aerobista maksimia jaksaa ylläpitää luokkaa 10-15 min, kun lähdetään alhaiselta rasitustasolta.

----------


## Rommeli

Vaan mikä todistaa Wigginsin olevan puhdas urheilija? Niinpä.

----------


## Antti Salonen

Haluaisin vain kysyä, että voisiko kukaan olla pyöräilykisoista siinä suurimmassa paras ilman, että joutuisi samanlaisten syytösten ja jopa ajojahdin kohteeksi kuin Froome nyt? Miten se tarkkaan ottaen pitäisi tehdä? Se ilmeisesti ainakin olisi lieventävä asianhaara, jos olisi pitkästä aikaa ranskalainen.

Ei Froome ole ollut mitenkään poikkeuksellisen ylivoimainen, enkä henkilökohtaisesti jaksa uskoa, että Froome käyttää yhtään mitään, jota eivät myös tärkeimmät kilpakumppanit käyttäisi. Joku on aina muita lahjakkaampi, perusteellisempi ja tinkimättömämpi.

----------


## asb

> Haluaisin vain kysyä, että voisiko kukaan olla pyöräilykisoista siinä suurimmassa paras ilman, että joutuisi samanlaisten syytösten ja jopa ajojahdin kohteeksi kuin Froome nyt?



Ei voisi. Kaikkien, etenkin journalistien, pitäisi tajuta, ettei puhtautta voi todistaa yhtään millään. Piste. Ainoastaan douppauksen voi (ja sekin todistetaan todennäköisyyksillä). On idioottimaista kysellä urheilijalta etapin jälkeen pressitilaisuudessa "ootko doupannu" ja yhtä idioottimaista on vakuutella, että "en ole doupannu." Mutta ihmiset ovat idiootteja, joten toive on turha ja perseily jatkuu.

----------


## OJ

Vähän erilaista avoimmuutta Thibaut Pinot'n leiristä. http://www.fredericgrappe.com/wp-con.../pinot-ppr.pdf Ei dopingvihjauksia, vaan ehkä antaa jotain osviittaa missä ainakin Pinot liikkuu.

----------


## plr

> Hyvät tehot Kolistelijalla nuo yli 10 W/kg, minuutin ajan, domestic pro tasoa cogganin taulukon mukaan.



Suorastaan erinomainen minuutin teho verrattuna vaikkapa Pinot'n tehoihin. 9,9 W/kg riitti 2012 Tour de Francen top-10:een. Myös tuo vakevvesin 6,85 W/kg 10 minuuttia on parempi kuin Pinot'n vastaava vuonna 2012.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> Suorastaan erinomainen minuutin teho verrattuna vaikkapa Pinot'n tehoihin. 9,9 W/kg riitti 2012 Tour de Francen top-10:een. Myös tuo vakevvesin 6,85 W/kg 10 minuuttia on parempi kuin Pinot'n vastaava vuonna 2012.



On ne erinomaisia, mutta löytyykö niitä tyyliin 10-20 päivän kisaamisen loppupuolella? Ja mitä ne kiriwatit on 15. kisapäivänä Tai löytyykö niitä 5-6 tunnin agrella vedetyn päiväkisan viimeisellä tunnilla, sehän se pieni ero tuppaa olemaan.

Muutenkin näissä vo2max, pmax, 1min max, anaerobinen kynnys, ftp, epäsuoran porrastestin lopussa, suoran testin lopussa jne jutuissa pitää muistaa että ne ovat vertailukelpoisia vain samalla kaavalla tehtyyn toiseen testiin. 

Se, että jonkun aikuispyöräilijän millejä ei esim olisi mitatttu vuosiin, ei ihmetytyä ollenkaan kun ei sillä tiedolla ole hirveästi tarvetta. Sykepantaakaan ei juuri harjoituksissa tarvi ja silti voi olla todella kova.

----------


## kolistelija

Yksittäiset teholukemat eivät tosiaan kerro oikeastaan mitään kisakyvystä...

Tuo oli aika hyvä heitto että 10W/kg minuutti riittäisi gc top 10 tourilla.  :Hymy:

----------


## pikku-mihkali

Jos olisin matemaattisesti lahjakas niin kasaisin tietokannan ajajien sijoituksista vuosien varrella ja rakentaisin matemaattisen kaavan joka todennäköisyys kaavojen mukaan laskisi merkittävät poikkeamat ajajien keskimääräisessä kehityksessä kun ne siirtyy uuteen talliin. Jotenkin tuntuu että kun kaveri siirtyy tiettyihin talleihin (SKY,Astana) niin alkaa pyörä kulkemaan entistä kovempaa vanhempanakin. 

Taitaa olla parasta laittaa foliohattu takaisin päähän...

----------


## pikku-mihkali

Lainaus Iltalehdestä "– Ei ole oikein, mitä nyt tapahtuu. Chris on erityinen. Hänellä on erityinen fysiologia. Hän ei huijaa, se on varma, Brailsford jyrisi."

Tohon voisi jatkaa että n. 25 vuotiaana häntä puri radioaktiivinen wattihatti, ja se aiheutti merkittävät fysiologiset muutokset, kyllä niin on käynyt aikaisemminkin esim. Spidermanille.

----------


## pulmark

> Jos olisin matemaattisesti lahjakas niin kasaisin tietokannan ajajien sijoituksista vuosien varrella ja rakentaisin matemaattisen kaavan joka todennäköisyys kaavojen mukaan laskisi merkittävät poikkeamat ajajien keskimääräisessä kehityksessä kun ne siirtyy uuteen talliin. Jotenkin tuntuu että kun kaveri siirtyy tiettyihin talleihin (SKY,Astana) niin alkaa pyörä kulkemaan entistä kovempaa vanhempanakin. 
> 
> Taitaa olla parasta laittaa foliohattu takaisin päähän...



Sijoitukset lienee yksi tapa vertailla kehitystä.

Itse seurannut jonkin verran työtä, mitä F. Portoleau, A. Vayer ja palstapersoona Vetoo tekevät (www.chronoswatts.com). Hieno hanke, jossa epäsuoralla tehon laskentamallilla kasataan tietokantaa ajajista ja heidän suorituksista etappikisojen nousujen aikana ja yritetään tehdä niistä keskenään vertailukelpoisia.

Epäsuoralla tehon laskentamallilla päästään aika hyvään tarkkuuteen (< 2% virhe)

http://www.chronoswatts.com/img/mag/...Science_en.pdf

ja kun tuohon systeemiin saadaan riittävästi tilastollista massaa niin kyseessä lienee aika käyttökelpoinen tapa vertailla ajajien suorituksia ja kehitystä sekä tehdä luokittelua.

Mukavaa että Suomikin on mukana tuon kehittämisessä.

----------


## VesaP

GO SKY!!! GO GO!!!



_Disclaimer: Tämä sopinee tänne muunkin offtopikin sekaan!_

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Vähän tähän liittyen:

Accuracy of Indirect Estimation of Power Output From Uphill Performance in Cycling Grégoire P. Millet, Cyrille Tronche, and Frédéric Grappe International Journal of Sports Physiology and Performance, 2014, 9, 777-782 http://dx.doi.org/10.1123/IJSPP.2013-0320 © 2014 Human Kinetics, Inc.

http://www.fredericgrappe.com/wp-con.../01/Millet.pdf

_"The current study underscores that it is
impossible and dishonest to make comparisons between different
cyclists and to release individual values such as PO without the corresponding
range of random errors. This is an important limitation
of the current use of such Pest methods as exemplified in the mediareported
values for PO calculated from Tour de France ascents
and presented as accurate (without any mention of the confidence
interval). These values are produced to make comparisons between
individual cyclists and feed the debate about the ongoing prevalence
or decrease in doping in professional cycling. In our view, such
comparisons between individuals are inaccurate. The Pest method,
which takes into account a large number of observation points, could
be used to compare groups of cyclists (eg, over various long cycling
periods), but not when based on individual values."_

 :Hymy:

----------


## Spök

> Lainaus Iltalehdestä "– Ei ole oikein, mitä nyt tapahtuu. Chris on erityinen. Hänellä on erityinen fysiologia. Hän ei huijaa, se on varma, Brailsford jyrisi."
> 
> Tohon voisi jatkaa että n. 25 vuotiaana häntä puri radioaktiivinen wattihatti, ja se aiheutti merkittävät fysiologiset muutokset, kyllä niin on käynyt aikaisemminkin esim. Spidermanille.



Kyllä esim Sky on ollut tietoinen että Froome on kovan luokan ajaja, ei huippu tasolla kukaan varmaan vahingossa aja?!!!

Varmaan muutama kunto-testi ennen palkkaamista!

Voi olla että on testattu huippu äjät ennen ja Tourin aikana muutaman kerran?.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Froome 2008..onko siitä nyt niin paljoa lihasmassa kadonnut, ei sitä liikaa tuolloinkaan ole ollut:



Cummingskin samanmoinen:



Kun ajattelee että äijät ovat olleet ajajia jo tuolloin ja tuosta eteenpäin 7 vuotta tauotonta jyystämistä niin eihän ne kun tiivistyy, jolleivat ihan päin mäntyä asioita tee ja jos yhtään oppivat itseään lisää matkan varrrella.

----------


## puppy

Oli se Lancekin ihmeihminen... tuossa pari pikahaulla....





> Lance Armstrong's strength and endurance sometimes seem too extraordinary to be believed.



http://www.nytimes.com/2005/06/14/sc...al-energy.html





> University of Texas at Austin College of Education Professor Ed Coyle started a seven-year study in 1992 of cycling phenom Lance Armstrong and learned what makes a superman. As it turns out, it wasn’t drugs or any other artificial enhancement—it was just a simple matter of determination, natural-born physical gifts and a training ethic that 99 percent of us don’t come anywhere close to having.



http://www.utexas.edu/features/2006/athletes/

----------


## jjyrki

Skyn ulostulo:

“It’s a about a 15.3 km climb,” said Kerrison. “Around 41.30 [in duration]. Chris’s average for the whole climb was 414w, and a VAM of 1602 Vm/h.”
VAM is a measure of climbing speed, measured in metres-per-hour. The biggest values ever seen in pro cycling, over sustained climbs, were in excess of 1800 Vm/h, from Lance Armstrong and Marco Pantani.
At the other end of the scale, the grupetto on a climb like the Col du Soudet would be more like 12-1300 Vm/h. 1600 Vm/h is much closer to the climbing speeds seen in the pre-EPO era – although accurate VAM data is not always easy to come by, since it’s frequently calculated from historic TV coverage.“Asymetric chain rings mean that our power values over-read by about 6%, so corrected for that, his power-to-weight was 5.78w/kg,” he continued. This means that Froome’s corrected average for the whole climb was more like 390w.
Read more at http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/racin...J1SASEomWW2.99

----------


## plr

> Tuo oli aika hyvä heitto että 10W/kg minuutti riittäisi gc top 10 tourilla.



Ei se varmaan yksin riitäkään.  :Hymy:  Se 9,9 W/kg tuli siis OJ:n yllä linkkaamasta artikkelista, jossa on Pinot'n teholukemia. Pinot sijoittui Tourilla sijalle 10 vuonna 2012 ja tuo on ilmoitettu hänen minuutin tehontuotokseen sinä vuonna.

----------


## pikku-mihkali

> Skyn ulostulo:
> 
> “It’s a about a 15.3 km climb,” said Kerrison. “Around 41.30 [in duration]. Chris’s average for the whole climb was 414w, and a VAM of 1602 Vm/h.”
> VAM is a measure of climbing speed, measured in metres-per-hour. The biggest values ever seen in pro cycling, over sustained climbs, were in excess of 1800 Vm/h, from Lance Armstrong and Marco Pantani.
> At the other end of the scale, the grupetto on a climb like the Col du Soudet would be more like 12-1300 Vm/h. 1600 Vm/h is much closer to the climbing speeds seen in the pre-EPO era – although accurate VAM data is not always easy to come by, since it’s frequently calculated from historic TV coverage.“Asymetric chain rings mean that our power values over-read by about 6%, so corrected for that, his power-to-weight was 5.78w/kg,” he continued. This means that Froome’s corrected average for the whole climb was more like 390w.
> Read more at http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/racin...J1SASEomWW2.99



Siis mitä ?, Stages antaa 6 % liian suuren jos on ovaalit rattaat. Ymmärränkö oikein että ovaalirattailla saa siis 6% eron tavallisiin rattaisiin. Näin minä asian äkkiseltään ymmärrän. Ja minusta se on BIG TIME BULLSHIT.

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

> Siis mitä ?, Stages antaa 6 % liian suuren jos on ovaalit rattaat. Ymmärränkö oikein että ovaalirattailla saa siis 6% eron tavallisiin rattaisiin. Näin minä asian äkkiseltään ymmärrän. Ja minusta se on BIG TIME BULLSHIT.



Ei saa 6% eroa, vaan tehomittari yliarvioi tehon noin 6% verran. Eli jos mittari näyttää 100w, niin oikea teho on 94w. (Viisaammat, onko tuo mitä se tarkoittaa?)

----------


## pikku-mihkali

No jos se stages mittaa tehoa kammen taipumasta ja ovaalirattailla se antaa 6% liian ison arvon niin eikö se silloin tarkoita että ovaali on 6 % tehokkaampi kuin normaali. Tai sitten se voi sekoittaa jotenkin sen stagesin laskenta-algoritmit mikä lienee teoriassa myös mahdollista.

----------


## CamoN

> Ei saa 6% eroa, vaan tehomittari yliarvioi tehon noin 6% verran. Eli jos mittari näyttää 100w, niin oikea teho on 94w. (Viisaammat, onko tuo mitä se tarkoittaa?)



Kokemukseni mukaan Stagesin mittari näyttää tuotetun tehon alakanttiin kun käytössä on ovaalirattaat. Eli oikea teho olisi mitattua korkeampi, perustuen siihen että Stagesin kiihtyvyysanturit mittaavat kammen liikenopeutta lukemattoman monta kertaa kampikierroksen aikana. Mittari luottaa pienempiin arvoihin enemmän koska tärähdykset ym. aiheuttavat virheellisiä lukemia sinne yläpäähän. Ovaalirattaan kanssa kammen liikenopeus tietysti vaihtelee enemmän kuin pyöreän rattaan kanssa. Voin olla tuon suhteen kyllä täysin väärässäkin, mutta talvella vastuksella ajellessa tuntui että ovaalirattaisiin vaihdon jälkeen samaan tehoon päästäkseen piti tehdä hieman enemmän duunia.

Froomehan käyttää niitä Asymmetricsin (?) melko erikoisia rattaita, mutta olipa rattaat kuinka erikoiset tahansa, en oikein usko tuollaiseen 6% eroon. 2-4% sopisi vielä minun logiikkaani. Tosin tuo 6% voi tietysti sisältää 2% sitä ihan normaalia laitekohtaista mittausvirhettä, eikä sitä vaan ole tässä yhteydessä eritelty.

----------


## asb

Käsi ylös joka tuntee ja ymmärtää tehomittauksen tekniikan ja algoritmit. Muut ottaa sormet näppikseltä ja lukee vain.

----------


## OJ

Ai 5,78 w/kg teholla haastajia minuutilla turpaan? Niin sen on kaiketi oltava.

----------


## YT

Kun nyt Sky julkisti Froomen käyttämän tehon, niin nythän voidaan arvioida sen perusteella muiden ajajien oikeat tehot.

----------


## BONK

> Ai 5,78 w/kg teholla haastajia minuutilla turpaan? Niin sen on kaiketi oltava.



Tohdin epäillä. Nyt olisi mielenkiintoista lukea Vetoon analyysi asiasta.

----------


## OJ

> Kun nyt Sky julkisti Froomen käyttämän tehon, niin nythän voidaan arvioida sen perusteella muiden ajajien oikeat tehot.



Alle 5,5 w/kg veikkaisin

----------


## ussaf

Eli summattuna (https://twitter.com/vayerism/status/...960074416128):

Froome - 5.79/kg - Voittaja

Gesink - 5.93/kg - takkiin 1:33

Adam Yates - 5.84/kg - takkiin 2:04 

Ten dam - 5.5/kg - takkiin 4:25

Pointsit Skylle siitä, että heittivät ekana numeronsa myllyyn samalla kun toivat uusia tuntemattomia kuvioon. Jos joskus saadaankin verrokit muilta kuskeilta tiskiin, ketään ei enää kiinnosta. Ansaittu PR-voitto.

----------


## Rommeli

Erikoista että kovemmilla ominaistehoilla otettiinkin turpaan jopa minuuttikaupalla.  :Vink: 

Jos enkkuwikissä olevat tiedot Froomen painosta pitävät paikkansa, olisi lukema (nykyisellä painotiedolla 67,5) 6,1 W/kg. Aiempi Wikissä kerrottu paino oli 69 kg, mistä tulee sitten 6 W/kg.

----------


## OJ

Pointsit SKYlle siitä, että mun Twatter on taas täynnä melko viihdyttävää juttua.

----------


## pulmark

http://nos.nl/tour/artikel/2048185-s...sluier-op.html

NOS artikkelin mukaan Gesink ajeli etappi #10 loppunousun 409W keskiteholla (5.85W/kg). 20W enemmän kuin Froome, Gesinkillä painoa n. 2,5kg enemmän kuin Froomella ilmoitettujen W/kg arvojen mukaan. Takkiin tuli silti n. 1,5min.

Oheisessa SS artikkelissa enemmän hattiwattien murskausta ja spekulointia, kun ajat ja watit ei oikein tunnu täsmäävän:

http://sportsscientists.com/2015/07/...reater-speeds/

ja Ph.D Salletin (FranceTV esiintynyt tutkija) mielenkiintoinen vastaus Sky antamiin arvoihin:

http://www.cyclisme-dopage.com/actua...sme-dopage.htm

PS. Nyt sitten odotellaan TdF viimeistä mäkietappia Alpe d'Huez ja Froomen lukemia... ajeleeko 5.5 - 5.7W/kg koska takana pitkä tour ja useampi päivä peräkkäin pitkiä nousuja. Toivottavasti joku sysää Froomen ajamaan eikä vaan varmistelemaan  :Hymy:

----------


## kolistelija

Tuossa täytyy kuitenkin ottaa huomioon että Gesink ajoi huomattavasti suuremman osan noususta yksin, niin kuin myös (ainakin muistakseni) Ten Dam. Ei se suuri ero noissa nopeuksissa ole, mutta hyvin voi 20W säästää peesin avulla. Tuulesta riippuen enemmänkin.

Ehkä joku viisas mies vielä osaa tuonkin laskea watilleen.

----------


## erkkk

W/kg vertailut kusee mitä enemmän kuskeilla on painoeroa, koska molempien pitää raahata saman painoista pyörää. Noin pienellä painoerolla froomen pitää puskee n. 5W enemmän samaan vauhtiin. Peesieroa toki on, mutta isompi kysymys on se että miten on mahdollista että se peesistä tippuva pystyy puskemaan ton verran tehoa/kg.  :Leveä hymy:  Ainut ns looginen selitys on että Stagesin wattimittari on täysi susi, ja Froomin ilmoitetut tehot on rankasti alakanttiin.

----------


## kolistelija

> W/kg vertailut kusee mitä enemmän kuskeilla on painoeroa, koska molempien pitää raahata saman painoista pyörää. Noin pienellä painoerolla froomen pitää puskee n. 5W enemmän samaan vauhtiin. Peesieroa toki on, mutta isompi kysymys on se että miten on mahdollista että se peesistä tippuva pystyy puskemaan ton verran tehoa/kg.  Ainut ns looginen selitys on että Stagesin wattimittari on täysi susi, ja Froomin ilmoitetut tehot on rankasti alakanttiin.



Jotenki oli sellanen muistikuva että Ten Dam olisi tippunut kyydistä Valverden iskussa. Gesink oli ajanut aivan täpöillä jo aikansa kun Froome ohitti ja pystyi varmaan tuskin muuhun kuin hädintuskin tasatehon pitämiseen.

Ei kisoissa hirveästi iskuja nähtäisi ellei niistä olisi hyötyä...  :Vink:

----------


## pulmark

> W/kg vertailut kusee mitä enemmän kuskeilla on painoeroa, koska molempien pitää raahata saman painoista pyörää. Noin pienellä painoerolla froomen pitää puskee n. 5W enemmän samaan vauhtiin. Peesieroa toki on, mutta isompi kysymys on se että miten on mahdollista että se peesistä tippuva pystyy puskemaan ton verran tehoa/kg.  Ainut ns looginen selitys on että Stagesin wattimittari on täysi susi, ja Froomin ilmoitetut tehot on rankasti alakanttiin.



Gesinkin joukkue taitaa käyttää Pioneerin mittareita, joten valmistajatkaan ei ole samat. Ovaalirattaiden vaikutus mittaustarkkuuteen myös kai epäselvää. Valmistaja ilmoittaa 4-5%, Sky laskenut Froomen keskitehot 6% mukaan.

Tutkijan vastineessa on vertailtu uusia, epäsuoria laskennallisia arvoja ja Skyn antamia. Ovaalirattaiden vaikutus on jätetty huomioimatta. Laskennallinen keskiteho 408W vs. Skyn ilmoittama 414W. Uudelleen arvioitu MAP-teho 7.2W/kg. Tutkija haastaa Froomelta lisätietoja ja jatkotutkimuksia. Tutkijan spekulointia Froomen suorituskyvylle: ainutlaatuiset, fysiologiset ominaisuudet, moottori, doping.

----------


## Rommeli

Aiemmin linkatussa jutussa on muuten myös otettu kantaa Froomen painoon ja selvästi epäillään tuon ilmoitetun 67,5 kg olevan yläkanttiin. Viimeksi voitti omien sanojensa mukaan Tourin 64 kiloisena ja tämän vuoden Dauphinessa oli 66 kg.

Televisiokuvan perusteellahan näitä heitetään. Eiku miten se nyt olikaan.

----------


## Juide

> Ainut ns looginen selitys on että Stagesin wattimittari on täysi susi, ja Froomin ilmoitetut tehot on rankasti alakanttiin.



[OT] Mun Stages näyttää näillä puheena olevilla tehoalueilla noin 2-5 % pienemmän keskitehon kuin mun SRM. Lisäksi Stagesin kertoma teho muuttuu jossain määrin kadenssin mukaan. Testimäki 10 min, keskikadenssilla 70 keskiteho 325 W ja keskikadenssilla 90 keskiteho 310 W. SRM vertailua ei tähän testiin ole, mutta perstuntuma on, että SRM olisi näyttänyt noin 330-335 W keskitehoa. Nousuajat sekunnin sisällä toisistaan ja olosuhteet samat. Toisaalta Stages väittää piikkitehon suuremmaksi kuin SRM, Stagesilla olen saanut kirissä max 1375 W mutta SRM:llä 1190 W. Lisäksi huomioitava se, että Stages mittaa vain vasemman jalan tehoja. Jos kuskilla ei ole 50/50 balanssi, niin virhettä voi tulla suuntaan tai toiseen. Omasta jalkojen balanssista en tiedä muuta, kuin että Polarin tehomittari on aina näyttänyt minulle 50/50 balanssin. Loppukesästä kokeilen asentaa molemmat mittarit samaan pyörään, jolloin saa tarkempia eroja selville. [/OT]

----------


## pekoni

> Aiemmin linkatussa jutussa on muuten myös otettu kantaa Froomen painoon ja selvästi epäillään tuon ilmoitetun 67,5 kg olevan yläkanttiin. Viimeksi voitti omien sanojensa mukaan Tourin 64 kiloisena ja tämän vuoden Dauphinessa oli 66 kg.
> 
> Televisiokuvan perusteellahan näitä heitetään. Eiku miten se nyt olikaan.



Eilisessä The Telegraphin Cycling podcastissa kerrottiin, että Froome oli kertonut Team Skyn pre-Tour dinnerillä painavansa 67 kg. Tämähän ei kerro sitä paljon painoa miehessä oli 10 etapin mäessä.

----------


## puppy

^voi sitten kaikki selitellä että ei luvut pidä paikkaansa kun on massakausi menossa =D

----------


## OJ

Ammattipyöräilijälle, jonka pitää ajaa ylämäkeä melko kovaa, painon lisääminen ennen kauden pääkisaa voi olla aikamoisen stressaava paikka. Ellei sitten ole tullut niin paljon tehoja lisää jokaisella tasolla, että painonlisäys ei tunnu missään.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> Laskennallinen keskiteho 408W vs. Skyn ilmoittama 414W. Uudelleen arvioitu MAP-teho 7.2W/kg. Tutkija haastaa Froomelta lisätietoja ja jatkotutkimuksia. Tutkijan spekulointia Froomen suorituskyvylle: ainutlaatuiset, fysiologiset ominaisuudet, moottori, doping.



Vielä noista testimenetelmistä..MAP antaa erilaisia tuloksia kuin vaikkapa suorassa porrastestissä tai eri epäsuorissa annetut. Froome on muistaakseeni tuupannut 71 kiloisena noin 500 maksimitehot ja sehän olisi 7w/kg mutta kuka kertoo millä formaatilla? Jos se on ollut esim 5 min maksimiveto joka korreloi hyvin suoran testin maksimaalisen ml/kg kanssa, niin millit olisi luokkaa 83 ja jos tuosta lasketaan se perinteinen 85 pinnaa yläkynnykselle niin ollaan tasolla 6w/kg. Painonpudotusta ja on jo aika hyvä.

----------


## asb

> Oli se Lancekin ihmeihminen... tuossa pari pikahaulla....
> 
> http://www.utexas.edu/features/2006/athletes/



Supermies, treenaa kovempaa kuin muut. Otettiinko huomioon mitä testokuuri tekee palautumiselle? Eivät kai halunneet oikeuteen. Ja sitäpaitti teksasin yliopisto tutkimassa teksasin suurta poikaa. Pohjois-Koreassa on kans yks kova tyyppi, josta on rakennettu näitä henkilökultteja. Siellä lienee kriitikot vielä harvemmassa, kuin teksasissa vuonna 1999.

----------


## kukavaa

vähän piristystä.

----------


## pekoni

todella yllättävä uutinen Italiasta  :Hymy:  http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/...igation-183908 
Jotkut eivät todella KOSKAAN opi.

----------


## fyah

Do you remember... Cobra häipyy Hautacamilla horisonttiin sellasta kyytiä että mopot ei meinaa ehtiä alta pois ja saa Froomen nykyiset iskut näyttämään lähinnä kyläkisojen hommilta  :Leveä hymy:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrPMUcEHsRY

----------


## leecher

Minkähänlaisia watteja tuohon aikaan puskettiin? Mahtoi olla W/ kg kohdillaan tuossakin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Ricco? Miten yllättävää. Eipä olisi uskonut.

----------


## rjr

Sellaista asiaa olen tässä pohtinut, että jos Froomen ja Skyn ylivoimaa pidetään osoituksena dopingista, niin tarkoittaako se sitä, että kaikki muut ovat puhtaita? Jos muutkin käyttäisivät suoritusta parantavia aineita, niin heidänhän pitäisi pärjätä yhtä hyvin. Muutoinhan eroa ei voisi selittää d:llä (paitsi, jos Sky:lla olisi parempia aineita kuin muilla, mikä lienee aika epätodennäköistä). Ja jos muut eivät enää käytä, niin miksi eivät, kun sen käytöstä on selvää etua ja kiinni ei ainakaan helposti jää?

----------


## Googol

> Minkähänlaisia watteja tuohon aikaan puskettiin? Mahtoi olla W/ kg kohdillaan tuossakin.



Eikös se Dr. Ferrarin epon kulta-ajan maaginen luku, jolla TdF voitetaan, ollut 6,7 W/kg.





> Sellaista asiaa olen tässä pohtinut, että jos Froomen ja Skyn ylivoimaa pidetään osoituksena dopingista, niin tarkoittaako se sitä, että kaikki muut ovat puhtaita? Jos muutkin käyttäisivät suoritusta parantavia aineita, niin heidänhän pitäisi pärjätä yhtä hyvin. Muutoinhan eroa ei voisi selittää d:llä (paitsi, jos Sky:lla olisi parempia aineita kuin muilla, mikä lienee aika epätodennäköistä). Ja jos muut eivät enää käytä, niin miksi eivät, kun sen käytöstä on selvää etua ja kiinni ei ainakaan helposti jää?



Ei ne kaikki Skyssakaan pärjää. Joko parhaat tropit on vain kärjellä tai sitten eri kuskit reagoivat eri tavalla dopingiin/harjoituksiin. Ehkä Froomella on vain paras dopingin/harjoituksen vastaanottokyky.

----------


## Meister

> Sellaista asiaa olen tässä pohtinut, että jos Froomen ja Skyn ylivoimaa pidetään osoituksena dopingista, niin tarkoittaako se sitä, että kaikki muut ovat puhtaita? Jos muutkin käyttäisivät suoritusta parantavia aineita, niin heidänhän pitäisi pärjätä yhtä hyvin. Muutoinhan eroa ei voisi selittää d:llä (paitsi, jos Sky:lla olisi parempia aineita kuin muilla, mikä lienee aika epätodennäköistä). Ja jos muut eivät enää käytä, niin miksi eivät, kun sen käytöstä on selvää etua ja kiinni ei ainakaan helposti jää?



Siis Team Sky:ssa haisee mielestäni US Postal vol.2 kilometrien päähän. Nykyisestä en tiedä, mutta Postalin aikana muutkin tallit varmasti douppasivat ja silti yksi tiimi oli ylitse muiden. Tehokkaampi ja järjestelmällisempi ohjelma siellä Lancen ja tiimin takana ainakin oli. Tänä vuonna jotenkin huvitti Plateu De Beillellä, kun Thomas ja Porte vetivät kylmästi satulasta istuen sellaisten tusinamiesten kuin Contador, Nibali, Quintana, Valverde iskut kiinni. Vähän kuin sunnuntailenkillä olisivat olleet. Kaikki muut kovat varmaan vaan on tänä vuonna niin huonossa kunnossa . 

Froomesta lienee melkein kaikki jo sanottukin, mutta tuntuu että on jopa vähän säästellyt kymppi etapista nousseen kohun jälkeen, jotta ei nyt ihan liian pahalta näyttäisi. Eniten herrassa melkeinpä  ihmetyttää se miten tuossa kropassa on saatu voimaa ja "lihaksia" säästettyä, kaveri on mäkimieheksikin harvinaisen pitkälti luuta ja nahkaa. Urheilumaailma tuntee runsaasti ns. late bloomereita, mutta Froomen tapauksessa jokin vaan mättää. Yhtäkkiä +25-vuotiaana keskikastista melkein suoraan maailman terävimpään kärkeen ja jopa ylivoimaiseksi dominoijaksi. Ihme että Contador viime vuoden Vueltassa pystyi miehen useampaan otteeseen pudottamaan. Chris vaikuttaa haastatteluiden perusteella ihan symppis kaverilta, en vaan pysty tarinaa purematta nielemään. Ai niin unohtu vielä mainita se super raivostuttava wattimittariin tuijottelu ja muu ajotyyli argh!  Ja tappaa mielenkiinnonkin kuin Lance aikanaan, ei voi tykätä.

----------


## rhubarb

> Joko parhaat tropit on vain kärjellä tai sitten eri kuskit reagoivat eri tavalla dopingiin/harjoituksiin.



Olen pitänyt jotenkin itsestäänselvänä ettei doping automaattisesti tuo satunnaista henkilöä X tasolle T, vaan lopputulos riippuu fysiologisista ominaisuuksista, motivaatiosta, ja harjoittelun tehokkuudesta.

----------


## rhubarb

> Ja tappaa mielenkiinnonkin kuin Lance aikanaan, ei voi tykätä.



Tämä on mielestäni lajillinen ongelma, eikä niinkään yhdestä henkilöstä kiinni. Kilpailua pitäisi koittaa muokata niin, ettei ylivoimaisuus latistaisi kilpailua—tänä vuonna sentään on jo hyvityssekunteja, mutta ei oikein tarpeeksi, ja niiden jakamistakin pitäisi ehkä harkita eri tavalla? Suuremmat palkinnot etappivoitoista? Tiimien kokoja voitaisiin tiputtaa 6 tai 7? Radiot pois? Enemmän välikirejä tai muuta lönköttelyä estävää? Datanäytöt pois?

Mutta tämä kuuluu johonkin toiseen aiheeseen.

----------


## kolistelija

> Tämä on mielestäni lajillinen ongelma, eikä niinkään yhdestä henkilöstä kiinni. Kilpailua pitäisi koittaa muokata niin, ettei ylivoimaisuus latistaisi kilpailua—tänä vuonna sentään on jo hyvityssekunteja, mutta ei oikein tarpeeksi, ja niiden jakamistakin pitäisi ehkä harkita eri tavalla? Suuremmat palkinnot etappivoitoista? Tiimien kokoja voitaisiin tiputtaa 6 tai 7? Radiot pois? Enemmän välikirejä tai muuta lönköttelyä estävää? Datanäytöt pois?
> 
> Mutta tämä kuuluu johonkin toiseen aiheeseen.



Paras keino varmaan olisi lyhentää kisaa. Ei kai sitä vaan voi odottaa että kolmen viikon kisa olisi ilotulitusta muuten kuin muutamalla avainetapilla. Kisan pituus tuo väkisin paineita säästellä niin paljon kuin mahdollista, ja se tapahtuu yhteisessä rytmissä GC:n osalta.

----------


## pekoni

> Paras keino varmaan olisi lyhentää kisaa. Ei kai sitä vaan voi odottaa että kolmen viikon kisa olisi ilotulitusta muuten kuin muutamalla avainetapilla. Kisan pituus tuo väkisin paineita säästellä niin paljon kuin mahdollista, ja se tapahtuu yhteisessä rytmissä GC:n osalta.



Palkkakatto, jolla saadaan tallien budjetit samalle viivalle voisi toimia ihan hyvin.

----------


## kolistelija

> Palkkakatto, jolla saadaan tallien budjetit samalle viivalle voisi toimia ihan hyvin.



En näe miten se asiaa auttaisi. GC-ajajat ovat aika hyvin levittäytyneet tiimien välille. Dopingista jos puhe, niin kyllähän palkkakatto vapauttaisi enemmän rahaa "tieteelle"...  :Vink:

----------


## pekoni

> En näe miten se asiaa auttaisi. GC-ajajat ovat aika hyvin levittäytyneet tiimien välille. Dopingista jos puhe, niin kyllähän palkkakatto vapauttaisi enemmän rahaa "tieteelle"...



No voihan sen noinkin nähdä...
Mutta jos mietit Tinkovin, Skyn ja Astanan rostereita esim. vs. Cannondale-Garmin, ei se tule niistä GC-ajajista vaan, apuajajista. König, Roche, Porte ehkä Gerain Thomaskin olisivat jossain pienemmässä tallissa kapuja. Käytännössä se miten jenkkien ammattilaissarjat on rakennettu, eli palkkakatto, mahdollisuus draftata ajajia ja julkiset palkat pitää huolen siitä, että kukaan ei pääse rakentamaan dynastiaa rahalla. Toki rahaa voi syytää muuhun, mutta muulista saa ravihevosen vain...  :Hymy:

----------


## Halloo halloo

Tietämätön kysyy: GC-ajaja?

----------


## VesaP

> Tietämätön kysyy: GC-ajaja?



General Classification ajaja = Kokonaiskilpailun kärkeä tavoitteleva ajaja. 

Edit: Eli ajaja joka haluaa pyyhkiä muilla pyllynsä. Ajaja joka nauraa sprinttereille jotka tippuvat ensimmäiseen nyppylään vaikka ne naurettavasti karkaavatkin sprinttietapeilla maalisuoralla. Ajaja jonka rasvaprosentti on alle 0.5%. Ajaja jonka koko kroppa painaa vähemmän mitä yksi D-koon tissi naisella. Ajaja joka on käyttänyt vähiten aikaa kun Champs Elyseellä viimeisen kerran maaliviiva ylitetään. Ajaja joka voi keltapaitaa päälle vetäessään aatella Champsilla että "SAATANAN ETANAT!" kun katselee ympärilleen.

Eli ajaja kuten Chris Froome!!

SKY RULES!

----------


## asb

> Paras keino varmaan olisi lyhentää kisaa. Ei kai sitä vaan voi odottaa että kolmen viikon kisa olisi ilotulitusta muuten kuin muutamalla avainetapilla. Kisan pituus tuo väkisin paineita säästellä niin paljon kuin mahdollista, ja se tapahtuu yhteisessä rytmissä GC:n osalta.



Fignon kertoo elämänkerrassaan kuinka kilpailun luonne muuttui 90-luvulla. Paluu vanhaan auttaisi, mutta miten, kun ei kuskit eikä kohta manageritkaan muista miten ennen ajettiin.

Kiripaidan pisteidenlaskutapaa muuttamalla voitaiaiin poistaa pelotonin tarve ajaa hatkat aina kiinni. Esimerkiksi valittaisiin muutamat etapit, joilta jaetaan kiripisteitä.

----------


## Meister

> Tämä on mielestäni lajillinen ongelma, eikä niinkään yhdestä henkilöstä kiinni. Kilpailua pitäisi koittaa muokata niin, ettei ylivoimaisuus latistaisi kilpailua—tänä vuonna sentään on jo hyvityssekunteja, mutta ei oikein tarpeeksi, ja niiden jakamistakin pitäisi ehkä harkita eri tavalla? Suuremmat palkinnot etappivoitoista? Tiimien kokoja voitaisiin tiputtaa 6 tai 7? Radiot pois? Enemmän välikirejä tai muuta lönköttelyä estävää? Datanäytöt pois?
> 
> Mutta tämä kuuluu johonkin toiseen aiheeseen.



Tämä kyllä sinällään ihan totta. Datanäyttöjen pois ottaminen voisi mm. olla ihan mielenkiintoinen lisä, kuskit joutuisivat oikeasti ajamaan oman fiiliksen mukaan ilman tietoa siitä milloin mennään ns. punaiselle ja liian kovaa omiin rajoihin/arvoihin suhteutettuna. Tulisi varmaan enemmän katkeamisia ja eroja.

Silti tämän vuoden Tour on Froomen ja Skyn ylivoimasta johtuen ollut jopa ihan poikkeuksellisen tylsä voittotaistelun osalta. Ratkesi käytännössä ensimmäiseen kunnon nousuun, ihan tosi kiva juttu! Myönnän ihan rehellisesti että ainakin minua ns. vituttaa, kun pitkään odotettu taistelu kovimpien gladiaattorien (copyright  Peter Selin) kesken latistui tällä tavalla. On myös hyvin vaikea uskoa, että tämä Skyn ylivoima on saavutettu ihan samanlaisella kaurapuurolla/lääkityksellä kuin mitä muillakin on käytössä. Ihan näin esimerkkinä mainitakseni, niin onhan vaikka Contadorin(Evans,Sastre ym. myös) Grand Tour voitoista suurin osa tullut ihan erilaisen taistelun jälkeen.

No nautitaan nyt näistä viimeisistä etapeista kaikesta huolimatta. Olisi se silti jotenkin vaan kisan kannalta hienoa jos Froomelle sattuisi vähän huonompi päivä ja Huezille lähettäisiin oikeasti kunnon taisteluasemista. Pahoittelut lievästä OT:stä olisi voinut tietenkin laittaa myös tuonne Tour-ketjuun, mutta ehkä hyvä yrittää pitää se ketju erossa näistä dopingia sivuavista viesteistä

----------


## Meister

> Eli ajaja kuten Chris Froome!!
> 
> SKY RULES!



Kuulut varmasti siihen porukkaan joka aikoinaan huusi:

US POSTAL ja LANCE RULES!! 😉

----------


## VesaP

> Kuulut varmasti siihen porukkaan joka aikoinaan huusi:
> 
> US POSTAL ja LANCE RULES!! 



Toki! Kaappi täynnä Livestrong paitoja ja kirjahyllyssä kaikki Länssin kirjat ja about kaikki Lance videot!  :Hymy: 

Edit: Ennen touria oli työkoneen taustakuvana vielä Lancen cooli kuva mutta nyt vaihdoin Tourin kunniaksi Froomen kuvaan! Yeah!

----------


## Meister

> Toki! Kaappi täynnä Livestrong paitoja ja kirjahyllyssä kaikki Länssin kirjat ja about kaikki Lance videot! 
> 
> Edit: Ennen touria oli työkoneen taustakuvana vielä Lancen cooli kuva mutta nyt vaihdoin Tourin kunniaksi Froomen kuvaan! Yeah!



Asia kunnossa 😊 livestrongissahan ei tosin oikeastikaan ollut mitään vikaa, hyvään tarkoitukseen. Vai oliko sielläkin taustalla jotain raha epäselvyyksiä tai välistä vetoja. En oikeasti enää muista 😀

----------


## Meister

Ja jotta ei nyt menisi ihan negailuksi, niin sanotaan nyt vaikka että doupatkoon ketkä douppaa tai olkoot douppaamatta. Vaikea uskoa että lajista koskaan täysin puhdasta saadaan. Lähinnä itseäni siis ärsyttää se, kun taas yhdellä tiimillä (ja ajajalla) näyttäisi olevan täysin ylivertaiset systeemit ja rohdot käytössään. Latistaa varsin tehokkaasti kilpailun ja taistelun siitä tärkeimmästä, eli GC-voitosta.

----------


## Halloo halloo

VesaP - kiitos kattavasta kuvauksesta.

----------


## plr

Stephen Welsh on saanut kolmen vuoden kilpailukiellon clenbuterolin, testosteronin ja epon hallussapidosta. SW on häpeissään ja katuu asiaa. Kuten aina, kukaan hänen lähipiiristään ei ole tiennyt asiasta mitään eikä SW ole käyttänyt mitään.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cces...urchasing-peds

----------


## CamoN

> Lähinnä itseäni siis ärsyttää se, kun taas yhdellä tiimillä (ja ajajalla) näyttäisi olevan täysin ylivertaiset systeemit ja rohdot käytössään. Latistaa varsin tehokkaasti kilpailun ja taistelun siitä tärkeimmästä, eli GC-voitosta.



Ja jos viitsittäisiin katsoa yhtään laajempaa kuvaa, nähtäisiin että kaikille tulee nousu- ja laskusuhdanteita. Contador oli tämän vuoden Girossa täysin lyömätön ja mm. Skyn Porte sekä Astanan Aru aivan vastaantulijoita. Albertolla oli yhdessä kohtaa olkapää pois paikaltaan ja ajoi silti "helppoon" voittoon. Siihen voi tietysti argumentoida "Eihän siellä edes ollut muita kärkiukkoja" mutta toisaalta onhan TdF:ssä nyt mm. Contador, jonka valmistautuminen näyttää menneen päin persettä, tai joukkueella on liian monta rautaa tulessa. Sitähän esimerkiksi ei telkkarista nää, tekeekö Tinkoff-Saxo mitään sen eteen että Sagan saadaan hatkaan melkein joka etapille kasvattamaan etumatkaansa pistekilpailussa. Eikä nää montaa muutakaan asiaa.

Viime vuonna Nibali pääsi TdF:ssä "helpolla" kun muut kärkinimet kolaroivat itsensä ulos alkuvaiheissa. Siitä huolimatta Vinski näytti kilpailun loppupuolella olleensa melko kovassa iskussa ajamalla suvereeneihin etappivoittoihin, jotka kokonaiskilpailun kannalta tavallaan tarpeettomia. Lähinnä vaan saavutetut asetelmat vahvistuivat. Tuliko Nibalin voitto sitten vaan niin sympaattisesti takavasemmalta, ettei douppauskeskustelua jaksettu edes käydä. Astanahan oli kuitenkin sitten myöhemmin talvella otsikoissa samaan aiheeseen liittyen.

----------


## Meister

> Ja jos viitsittäisiin katsoa yhtään laajempaa kuvaa, nähtäisiin että kaikille tulee nousu- ja laskusuhdanteita. Contador oli tämän vuoden Girossa täysin lyömätön ja mm. Skyn Porte sekä Astanan Aru aivan vastaantulijoita. Albertolla oli yhdessä kohtaa olkapää pois paikaltaan ja ajoi silti "helppoon" voittoon. Siihen voi tietysti argumentoida "Eihän siellä edes ollut muita kärkiukkoja" mutta toisaalta onhan TdF:ssä nyt mm. Contador, jonka valmistautuminen näyttää menneen päin persettä, tai joukkueella on liian monta rautaa tulessa. Sitähän esimerkiksi ei telkkarista nää, tekeekö Tinkoff-Saxo mitään sen eteen että Sagan saadaan hatkaan melkein joka etapille kasvattamaan etumatkaansa pistekilpailussa. Eikä nää montaa muutakaan asiaa.



No kyllä sillä Contadorilla oli muutama huonompi päivä Girossa. Eroakin taisi olla maalissa sen puoltoista minuuttia. Kenties jos Astana olisi panostanut Landaan joka vaikutti olevan kovemmassa kunnossa kuin Aru, olisi ero voinut olla vielä pienempi. Portehan oli täysin keskenkuntoinen ja jättikin leikin kesken. Tämän lisäksi Alberto on kyllä saanut tehdä ihan täyden päivätyön ainakin kahden edellisen Vueltan  ja parin Tourin voittonsa eteen. Girossa joitakin vuosia sitten taisi olla aika ylivoimainen ja oliko se yksi Tourikin aika näytöstä myönnettäköön, siinäkään ei tosin tiimistä kauheasti ollut apua, koska Lance. Mutta noihan olikin aikaa ennen "käryä"  . Nibali oli viime vuonna ylivoimainen, mutta tosiaan sen takia kun kovimmat kilpailijat joutuivat keskeyttämään, niin kuin tosin sanoitkin.

Näitä voi väännellä miten päin vaan haluaa, mutta Froomen ja Skyn kaltaiseen dominointiin on tällä vuosituhannella pystynyt ainoastaan Lance ja US Postal. 2013 oli ihan sama laulu kuin tänäkin vuonna.

P.S Contadorin valmistautuminen ei välttämättä ole mennyt päin persettä, vaan Giro se vielä painaa jaloissa ja huippukuntoa vaikea saavuttaa. Eipä ole hurjimpien EPO-vuosien jälkeen keneltäkään onnistunut täydellisesti kahden peräkkäisen Grand Tourin ajaminen. Giro-Vuelta yhdistelmä sitten helpompi toteuttaa, koska aikaa on välissä tarpeeksi uuden kuntohuipun löytämiseen. Väitän kuitenkin että edes huippukuntoinen Contador ei olisi kovin hyvin pystynyt Skyn junaa haastamaan. Ehkä vähän paremmin kuin nyt Quintana, mutta ei olisi todennäköisesti silti riittänyt.

----------


## ilmora

> No kyllä sillä Contadorilla oli muutama huonompi päivä Girossa.



Oli - etenkin se hiekkatieosuus siellä vuorilla toi takkiin. Vahvin johtoasemahan tuli yksilöaika-ajossa, mutta suurimman osan aikaa se minusta oli oikeaa kamppailua Astanaa vastaan - ei Tinkoffin joukkue edes pysynyt yhtä hyvin kasassa. 

Itse en ole mikään puristi, mutta Skyn dominointi Tourilla on ollut liian läpinäkyvää ja vaikka onkin kiva miettiä millaista peliä siellä kulisseissa käydään, niin nyt Skyn ja Froomen satutarina vaan tökkii. Froome on pyöräilijä, josta haluaisi pitää, mutta tuntuu kuin seuraisi robotin etenemistä.

----------


## Munamankeli

> General Classification ajaja = Kokonaiskilpailun kärkeä tavoitteleva ajaja. 
> 
> Edit: Eli ajaja joka haluaa pyyhkiä muilla pyllynsä. Ajaja joka nauraa sprinttereille jotka tippuvat ensimmäiseen nyppylään vaikka ne naurettavasti karkaavatkin sprinttietapeilla maalisuoralla. Ajaja jonka rasvaprosentti on alle 0.5%. Ajaja jonka koko kroppa painaa vähemmän mitä yksi D-koon tissi naisella. Ajaja joka on käyttänyt vähiten aikaa kun Champs Elyseellä viimeisen kerran maaliviiva ylitetään. Ajaja joka voi keltapaitaa päälle vetäessään aatella Champsilla että "SAATANAN ETANAT!" kun katselee ympärilleen.
> 
> Eli ajaja kuten Chris Froome!!
> 
> SKY RULES!



Sanakirjan kohdassa 'General Classification' on tämä kuva. Samaa kuvaa voi käyttää kohdassa 'legenda'.

----------


## kp63

Musta taas näyttää siltä, että SKY on nyt kuin mersu formuloissa. ne on tehnyt kokonaisduunin hyvin. Oikeat kärjet ja oikeat apuhenkilöt + millin tarkka speksaus. Mäki-iskuissa näkee oikeasti sen, mitä tarkoittaa tasainen voimankäyttö verrattuna riuhtomiseen. Riuhtojat jaksaa sen 30-45s tuutata ja sit vauhti hiipuu. Näin ihmisen koneisto vaa toimii. Itse kieltäisin wattimitarin ja puhelimen niin tulis säpinää.

----------


## jmrr

> Musta taas näyttää siltä, että SKY on nyt kuin mersu formuloissa. ne on tehnyt kokonaisduunin hyvin. Oikeat kärjet ja oikeat apuhenkilöt + millin tarkka speksaus. Mäki-iskuissa näkee oikeasti sen, mitä tarkoittaa tasainen voimankäyttö verrattuna riuhtomiseen. Riuhtojat jaksaa sen 30-45s tuutata ja sit vauhti hiipuu. Näin ihmisen koneisto vaa toimii. Itse kieltäisin wattimitarin ja puhelimen niin tulis säpinää.



Ihan selvää että Mersu douppaa formuloissa, paremmat bensat tai jotain mutta selvää on että paremmat aineet kuin muilla. Joka kerta muiden edellä, välillä suorallakin ohi ihan tuosta vaan eli voiko enää selvempää toimintaa olla?

----------


## leecher

+1 tuohon kp63 kirjoitukseen. Nyt kun älyttömän satsituksen vuodet on takana, niin joukkueen rakennus, ammattitaito ja strategia merkitsee todella paljon.   Kyllähän sillä pelkästään saadaan isot erot aikaiseksi. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meister

> Itse en ole mikään puristi, mutta Skyn dominointi Tourilla on ollut liian läpinäkyvää ja vaikka onkin kiva miettiä millaista peliä siellä kulisseissa käydään, niin nyt Skyn ja Froomen satutarina vaan tökkii. Froome on pyöräilijä, josta haluaisi pitää, mutta tuntuu kuin seuraisi robotin etenemistä.



Se on juurikin näin. Hyvin ärsyttävää, mutta minkäs teet. Toivottavasti dominointi ei vaan vuosikausia jatkuisi, että olisi kunnon taistelua voitosta tulevilla Toureilla. LA:kin oli muuten sentään tunnettu superlahjakkuus jo nuorella iällä, joten se ylivoima oli aikanaan edes vähän helpompi niellä, kuin Rasmussenin kropalla varustetun latebloomer Froomen.

----------


## BONK

Siis ihan vakavissaan väitätte, että Sky:lla on sellaisia tietoja, taitoja ja (sallittuja) menetelmiä joita muilla talleilla ei ole saatavilla tai käytössä? Ei ihme, että joulupukeille riittää kysyntää vuodesta toiseen.

----------


## Meister

> Musta taas näyttää siltä, että SKY on nyt kuin mersu formuloissa. ne on tehnyt kokonaisduunin hyvin. Oikeat kärjet ja oikeat apuhenkilöt + millin tarkka speksaus. Mäki-iskuissa näkee oikeasti sen, mitä tarkoittaa tasainen voimankäyttö verrattuna riuhtomiseen. Riuhtojat jaksaa sen 30-45s tuutata ja sit vauhti hiipuu. Näin ihmisen koneisto vaa toimii. Itse kieltäisin wattimitarin ja puhelimen niin tulis säpinää.



Niin paitsi Froome jaksoi tuutata "vähän" pidempään, sen yhden kerran kun kehtasi iskeä.  Vaikka Sky on varmasti tehnyt työnsä hyvin ja on sulla ihan pointtejakin tuossa, niin älkää nyt hyvänen aika verratko moottoriurheilua=välineurheilua kestävyysurheiluun. Formuloissa se suurin ero tehdään kalustolla, mikä nyt vaikka pyöräilyssä on kaikilla käytännössä sama. 

Tai no voihan niitä verrata, Skylla ja Froomella on vähän kierretty sääntöjä sisäisen moottorin kehityksessä ja näin saatu enemmän tehoa irti

----------


## plr

Aikaisemmin ennen kuin Sky julkaisi Froomen nousudataa Pierre Sallet arvioi Froomen MAPiksi (Maximal Aerobic Power) 7,04 W/kg. Nyt uusien tietojen valossa arvio on 7,2 W/kg.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/skys...-clear-the-air

----------


## erkkk

> P.S Contadorin valmistautuminen ei välttämättä ole mennyt päin persettä, vaan Giro se vielä painaa jaloissa ja huippukuntoa vaikea saavuttaa. Eipä ole hurjimpien EPO-vuosien jälkeen keneltäkään onnistunut täydellisesti kahden peräkkäisen Grand Tourin ajaminen. Giro-Vuelta yhdistelmä sitten helpompi toteuttaa, koska aikaa on välissä tarpeeksi uuden kuntohuipun löytämiseen. Väitän kuitenkin että edes huippukuntoinen Contador ei olisi kovin hyvin pystynyt Skyn junaa haastamaan. Ehkä vähän paremmin kuin nyt Quintana, mutta ei olisi todennäköisesti silti riittänyt.



Giro on väkistenkin syönyt käytössä olevia verivarastoja ja tuskin ihan samalla tasolla voi läträillä kuin pelkkään yhteen ympäriajoon tähtäävän kuskin tapauksessa. Tota vertakaan ei voi heittää varastoon kuin rajallisesti vuoden aikana.

----------


## SpeciaaliJussi

Tua noin, keuliikohan jengillä nyt vähän mopo noiden Armstrong/Froome -vertailujen kanssa? Lance kuitenkin dominoi suvereenista monta touria peräkkäin, nyt puhutaan Skyn kohdalla tästä vuodesta ja 2013. Joista kumpikaan ei ollut Lancen kaltaista dominointia.

----------


## YT

Entäs 2012 kun Froome olisi pystynyt voittamaan kokonaiskisan? Ei antanut Sky lupaa.

----------


## Rommeli

Kyllä Froomen meno vuonna 2013 oli aika pitkälle Armstrongin kaltaista dominointia. Taisi vaan lopussa ymmärtää vähän hellittää, eikä ottanut kahta paitaa kisasta.

----------


## haedon

> Tua noin, keuliikohan jengillä nyt vähän mopo noiden Armstrong/Froome -vertailujen kanssa? ...



Kyllä. Turhaa jaskan pauhantaa niin pitkään kunnes toisin todistetaan. Jos liikaa alkaa nähdä demoneita niin siihen on paras ratkaisu kun laittaa toosan kiinni ja lähtee ajamaan puhtaasti :Leveä hymy: .

----------


## OJ

> Stephen Welsh on saanut kolmen vuoden kilpailukiellon clenbuterolin, testosteronin ja epon hallussapidosta. SW on häpeissään ja katuu asiaa. Kuten aina, kukaan hänen lähipiiristään ei ole tiennyt asiasta mitään eikä SW ole käyttänyt mitään.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cces...urchasing-peds



Canadian Cycling Teetti tutkimuksen dopingista Kanadan pyöräilyssä. Rapsa on luettavissa CCA:n kotisivulla ( http://www.cyclingcanada.ca/wp-conte...2014-FINAL.pdf ), mutta tästä ollaan oltu melko hiljaa, todennäköisesti sen takia, että raportin löydökset eivät ole ihan sitä mitä toivottiin. Nykyäänkin, tunnetuimpien online diilerien jäätyä kiinni, markkinapaikan ovat täyttäneet matalammalla profiililla toimivat diilerit. Doping aineita voi edelleenkin ostaa netin välityksellä helposti ja suht edullisesti kun pitää mielessä paljon esimerkiksi kilpapyörän renkaat maksavat, ilman että tarvitsee ylittää tullirajoja. En epäile hetkeäkään Stephen Welshin omatoimisuutta douppien kanssa.

Villarivoorumin asiantuntijamielipiteistä huolimatta nettikauppa on ollut ja on edelleen helposti saatavilla ja edullista.

----------


## Jake_Kona

Kisajännitys-pähkäilyä
Kun on asiaa jo aikaisemmilla sivuilla sivuttu niin lisää offaria ei kai haittaa.

Mielestäni vähentämällä ajajia joukkueessa pakotettaisiin myös kapteenit enemmän hommiin koko kisan ajaksi.
Otetaan tempoajot pois. Kunnon hyvityssekunnit voittajalle. Niin saadaan etappivoittajat sille kuuluvalle paikalleen eli kärkeen.
Ensimmäisien päivien tiputusajat ankarammiksi niin joukkueet väkisin hajoavat ja jännitys lisääntyy.
Tässä joitain aivopieruja.
Miksikö jääkiekko on jännittävä ja hauska laji katsojalle? Pläyoffit
Pyöräily on iän ikuisen kalkkeuman vankina. 
Yllättäjät eivät voi voittaa jos sääntökäytännöt ovat kiveen hakattuja ja päättäjät taisteluhaudoissa periskopiensa kanssa
Anteeksi tulikin lisää aivopieruja

----------


## asb

Lätkäs ei tehä testejä. Hyvä verrokki. 575.

----------


## pikku-mihkali

> Kisajännitys-pähkäilyä
> Kun on asiaa jo aikaisemmilla sivuilla sivuttu niin lisää offaria ei kai haittaa.
> 
> Mielestäni vähentämällä ajajia joukkueessa pakotettaisiin myös kapteenit enemmän hommiin koko kisan ajaksi.
> Otetaan tempoajot pois. Kunnon hyvityssekunnit voittajalle. Niin saadaan etappivoittajat sille kuuluvalle paikalleen eli kärkeen.
> Ensimmäisien päivien tiputusajat ankarammiksi niin joukkueet väkisin hajoavat ja jännitys lisääntyy.
> Tässä joitain aivopieruja.
> Miksikö jääkiekko on jännittävä ja hauska laji katsojalle? Pläyoffit
> Pyöräily on iän ikuisen kalkkeuman vankina. 
> ...



Ei kai kukaan nyt mitään helvetin hokia jaksa katsoa.

----------


## Rommeli

> Lätkäs ei tehä testejä. Hyvä verrokki. 575.



No miten senkin nyt ottaa. Jääkiekko on esimerkiksi Suomessa eniten testattu laji. NHL on tietysti asia erikseen.

----------


## Munamankeli

> No miten senkin nyt ottaa. Jääkiekko on esimerkiksi Suomessa eniten testattu laji. NHL on tietysti asia erikseen.



Jep, jääkiekossa testataan absoluuttisesti eniten (234 testiä vuonna 2014). Pelaaajien määrä on suuri, joten siinä mielessä kiinnijäämisriski on suurempi esim. maastohiihdossa (165 testiä).
http://www.antidoping.fi/documents/1...lasto+2014.pdf

----------


## ussaf

Skyn dominointi etappikisoissa alkoi viimeistään keväällä 2012, jolloin Wiggins voitti käytännössä jokaisen kilpansa maaliskuusta olympialaisiin. Periaatteessa voi aloittaa Vueltasta 2011, jolloin jo nuorena lupaava Froome astui täysin odotetusti lajin eliittiin.

Quintanan AdH oli 22. nopein aika koskaan. Viimeksi yhtä kovaa on ajanut Landis & Klöden vuonna 2006. Monta ns. nimimiestä jäi taakse historiallisestikin, joten uusi puhdas aikakausi on selvästi menossa.

----------


## pikku-mihkali

Toinen Androni Giacattoli kuski, Fabio Taborre, kiinni tämän vuoden aikana. Talli saattaa saada penaltia, on sen verran pienempi kuin Astana että veikkaan UCI:n täräyttävän edes jotain tällä kertaa.

http://velonews.competitor.com/2015/...ng-drug_379835

----------


## CamoN

> Siis ihan vakavissaan väitätte, että Sky:lla on sellaisia tietoja, taitoja ja (sallittuja) menetelmiä joita muilla talleilla ei ole saatavilla tai käytössä? Ei ihme, että joulupukeille riittää kysyntää vuodesta toiseen.



Eipä se tunnu vaativan kuin joukkueen rakentamista puhtaasti urheilullisin perustein ja suoraviivaista strategiaa.

1. Sky - yhden kärjen taktiikka (Froome) ja joukkueessa riittävän kovia vetomiehiä. Taktisesti kypsää ja ehjää suorittamista koko kilpailun ajan, eikä pahempia kolareita tms.
2. Movistar - kahden kärjen taktiikka
3. Tinkoff Saxo - periaatteessa kahden kärjen taktiikka (Contador + Sagan) ja parhaiden työmiesten ajaminen piippuun jo Girossa
4. Astana - muuten vaan yössä
5. Etixx Quick-Step - näön vuoksi "GC-kuski" mukana, mutta tähtäimet suunnattu oikeasti lähinnä Cavendishin kireihin ja tempoihin.

Muita ei varmaan tarvitse edes mainita? Onko TdF:n voittaminen noilla lähtökohdilla muka vaikeaa, kun laitetaan ammattilaiset asialle?

----------


## OJ

> ...jolloin jo nuorena lupaava Froome astui täysin odotetusti lajin eliittiin.
> 
> Quintanan AdH oli 22. nopein aika koskaan. Viimeksi yhtä kovaa on ajanut Landis & Klöden vuonna 2006. Monta ns. nimimiestä jäi taakse historiallisestikin, joten uusi puhdas aikakausi on selvästi menossa.



Sarkasmia oletan?

Froome loihe lausumaan, että SKY ei hänen tietääkseen ole testannut kuskiensa VO2Maxia. Ei kuulu marginaalihyötyihin oletan http://www.skysports.com/watch/video...e-test-results

----------


## jmrr

> Sarkasmia oletan?
> 
> Froome loihe lausumaan, että SKY ei hänen tietääkseen ole testannut kuskiensa VO2Maxia. Ei kuulu marginaalihyötyihin oletan http://www.skysports.com/watch/video...e-test-results



Ei VO2Maxin testauksesta ole tallille mitään hyötyä. Monet muutkaan tallit eivät testaa kuskiensa vo2maxia, esim Cannondale ja FDJ

----------


## pikku-mihkali

Le Mondin kommentteja tähän Sky/Froome caseen. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/oth...ond-title.html

----------


## BONK

> Le Mondin kommentteja tähän Sky/Froome caseen. 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/oth...ond-title.html



Tim Kerrison (Team Sky, Performance Director) kertoo 23.3.2015 Cycling Weeklyn nettisivuilla:





> “I’d say that, performance-wise, there is  very little in it either way,” said Kerrison. “A few riders have a  preference for the Osymetric rings, but many of our riders have tried  them. Only a few continue to use them.



Ilmeisesti on tapahtunut huikeaa tuotekehittelyä muutamien kuukausien aikana  :Hymy: 

edit. Nyt siis puhutaan käänteentekevästä eturieskasta...

----------


## kp63

Kuka osaa ton GIRO-TDF mahdottomuuden selittää. Mitkä toiminnot, veriarvot, lihas jne ei kerkiä palautuu kisojen välillä?.

----------


## kuovipolku

Tässä pohditaan Oleg Tinkovin viime vuonna esittämää miljoonan dollarin tripla-GT-tarjousta, mutta lienee soveltuvin osin relevanttia myös "pelkän" Giro-Tour-tuplan osalta: http://sportsscientists.com/2014/10/...logical-folly/

Eli sen verran kuin vilkaisin (ja luulin ymmärtäväni): keskeisin ongelma on hormonaalinen rasitus joka kasvaa suuren ympäriajon kolmannella viikolla huomattavasti ja hidastaa sitten tavanomaista palautumista ja voidakseen kamppailla voitosta Tourille tähtäävien huippukuskien kanssa pitäisi varsin pian päästä levosta ja palauttavasta treenistä vaativampaan harjoitteluun. 


Adam Hansenille tai muille hyville ja aktiivisestikin ajaville apukuskeille riittää pelkkä ensinmainittu ja Tourillakin voi olla mahdollista pitää "välipäiviä" toisin kuin GC-kavereilla. "Ennen" eli silloin kun tuplia voitettiin oli yleensä niin että Giro oli suhteellisesti helpompi eli sen saattoi voittaa pienemmällä kokonaisrasituksella.

----------


## OJ

> Ei VO2Maxin testauksesta ole tallille mitään hyötyä. Monet muutkaan tallit eivät testaa kuskiensa vo2maxia, esim Cannondale ja FDJ



Luulisi kaiken aerobiseen suorituskykyyn liittyvän kiinnostavan marginaalihyötyjä metsästävää tallia. Toisaalta, taisivat sanoa, että eivät seuraa kuskien painoa kovin tarkasti. Saattoi olla "pieni" ylläri kun Froome punnasi 67,5 kg ennen heidän datan julkistamista.

----------


## jmrr

> Luulisi kaiken aerobiseen suorituskykyyn liittyvän kiinnostavan marginaalihyötyjä metsästävää tallia. Toisaalta, taisivat sanoa, että eivät seuraa kuskien painoa kovin tarkasti. Saattoi olla "pieni" ylläri kun Froome punnasi 67,5 kg ennen heidän datan julkistamista.



Tai sitten ottavat sen marginaalihyödyn siitä etteivät tee turhia testejä kuskeilleen?

----------


## rhubarb

> Luulisi kaiken aerobiseen suorituskykyyn liittyvän kiinnostavan marginaalihyötyjä metsästävää tallia. Toisaalta, taisivat sanoa, että eivät seuraa kuskien painoa kovin tarkasti. Saattoi olla "pieni" ylläri kun Froome punnasi 67,5 kg ennen heidän datan julkistamista.



VO2Max on täysin epäolennaista. Watit on ainoa joka merkitsee.

----------


## plr

(Maksimi)hapenottokyky on verrannollinen tuotettuun tehoon, joten se on hyvä estimaatti suorituskyvylle. Jos laitetaan kuskit ajamaan pitkähkö mäki ylös maksimivauhdilla, niin arvelen kuskien menevän melko hyvin VO2max-arvojen mukaiseen järjestykseen.

----------


## kp63

Se on estimaatti.  Wattia/aika on tarkka. ja sitä kun pidetään yllä, voi suoraan sanoa että toi mäki noilla wateilla jne. Eli miksi mitata ikävillä naamaritesteillä arvioita, kun wattimittarilla saa reenatessa suoraan suorituskyvyn.

----------


## kolistelija

Käsittääkseni vo2maxin ja hyötysuhteen välillä on negatiivinen korrelaatio, eli pelkkä hapenkulutus on aika turha tieto. Työ maksimihapenkulutuksella on ihan käypä tieto, sen saa, kuten kp63 mainitsi, testattua ihan vaan ajamalla.

----------


## kp63

Jep. Wattimittari on minimoinut fillaristeilta tarpeen tehdä naamaritestejä. Muilla kestävyysuheilijolla ko mahdollisuutta ei oikein ole. SKY varmaan seuraa kapun tekemän työn ennen ratkaisevaa mäkeä ja kertoo sen perusteella maxwatit millä ajetaan tiettyyn korkeuteen. Näin mä tekisin. Tylsää mutta tehokasta.

----------


## pikku-mihkali

> Käsittääkseni vo2maxin ja hyötysuhteen välillä on negatiivinen korrelaatio, eli pelkkä hapenkulutus on aika turha tieto. Työ maksimihapenkulutuksella on ihan käypä tieto, sen saa, kuten kp63 mainitsi, testattua ihan vaan ajamalla.



Tuossa on aika hyvä artikkeli jossa käsitellään vo2max, hyötysuhteen ja tehojen korrelaatiota. Tuon mukaan kolistelija on oikeassa eli hyötysuhde tyypillisesti heikkenee jos korkea vo2max. 

Artikkelin mukaan ainoa keino olisi saada nämä eri parametrit huipuilta läpinäkyväksi ja jatkuvalla seurannalla, ei pelkästään yksittäisiä otoksia.

Ymmärrän kyllä ettei vo2max ole paras tai edes käyttökelpoisin treenaamisen seurantaan, mutta sitä vaan ihmettelen niin maan perskuleesti ette SKY, tuo pienien marginaalien ihmetalli ole moista muka ikinä testannut, BS sanon minä.

Lisäksi SKY tuo antidopingin pyyteetön esitaistelija ja avoimuuden perikuva olisi voinut lopettaa koko mekkalan jos ne olisi ennen touria testanneet ja ilmoittaneet koko tiimin arvot.

Pidän päivä päivältä enemmän FDJ:stä ja Pinotista jostain kumman syystä. Sääli vaan että moiseen sympaattiseen ja kohtuullisen avoimeen talliin on osunut niin paljon lahjattomia pyöräilijöitä ja huonoja treenareita että menestystä ei pätki hirveästi tällä kaudella kohdalleen. (Varoitus edellämainittu oli sarkasmia.)

edit/ se artikkelilinkki http://sportsscientists.com/2015/07/...al-physiology/

----------


## buhvalo

> Tuossa on aika hyvä artikkeli jossa käsitellään vo2max, hyötysuhteen ja tehojen korrelaatiota. Tuon mukaan kolistelija on oikeassa eli hyötysuhde tyypillisesti heikkenee jos korkea vo2max. 
> 
> Artikkelin mukaan ainoa keino olisi saada nämä eri parametrit huipuilta läpinäkyväksi ja jatkuvalla seurannalla, ei pelkästään yksittäisiä otoksia.
> 
> Ymmärrän kyllä ettei vo2max ole paras tai edes käyttökelpoisin treenaamisen seurantaan, mutta sitä vaan ihmettelen niin maan perskuleesti ette SKY, tuo pienien marginaalien ihmetalli ole moista muka ikinä testannut, BS sanon minä.
> 
> Lisäksi SKY tuo antidopingin pyyteetön esitaistelija ja avoimuuden perikuva olisi voinut lopettaa koko mekkalan jos ne olisi ennen touria testanneet ja ilmoittaneet koko tiimin arvot.
> /



Miksi tosiaan tehdä turhia testejä, paitsi nettihurjastelijoiden iloksi, jos pystyy tekemään oikeitakin asioita.  :Hymy:  Ihme itkua että jonkin tallin pitäisi lyödä pöytään suorituskykyindikaattorit. Pitäiskö samalla kertoa myös tulevan etapin taktiikat. 

Tämän tourin potentiaalisin D-kortti nousee Qintanalle, kovimmat teho/kg ja aivan tourin loppuun. Hävisi froomelle ainostaan sillä ensimmäisellä nousulla, Huezille paukutti 2% kovempaa kuin Froome kisan esimmäiseen nousuun. Ihan normia parantaa tehoja 3 viikon kisan kuluessa.

----------


## pikku-mihkali

Niin kai se idea oli, jos viittii sen artikkelin lukea, on saada pitävä dopingin esto järjestelmä jos niin oikeasti halutaan. Nykyinen purkkiin kusemis menetelmä ei saa kiinni kuin köyhät mokailijat.

Etapin taktiikat ei liittyne tähän mitenkään. Movistar on ihan samassa sarjassa Skyn ja Astanan kanssa. Joku valverde riehuu klassikot ja Tourit ja varmaan vielä Vueltassakin. Kova on kaveri.

----------


## asb

Takaisin ASIAAN. Fabio Taborre vetelee testausvaiheessa olevia kemikaaleja. Team Androni Giocattoli-Sidermec.


http://www.uci.ch/pressreleases/uci-...toli-sidermec/





> The Union Cycliste Internationale (UCI) announces that it has notified Italian rider Fabio Taborre of an Adverse Analytical Finding (AAF) of FG-4592 (*) in a sample collected during an out-of-competition test on 16 June 2015.The rider has the right to request and attend the analysis of the B sample.
> In accordance with UCI Anti-doping Rules (UCI ADR), the rider has been provisionally suspended until the adjudication of the affair.
> 
> This constitutes the second AAF for a member of the UCI Professional Continental Team Androni Giocattoli-Sidermec (**) since the beginning of 2015 and within a twelve-month period. *Therefore article 7.12.1 UCI ADR providing for the suspension of the Team from 15 to 45 days (***) will be applied.*
> 
> The UCI will refer the matter to the Disciplinary Commission which will render a decision in the upcoming days.
> 
> At this stage of the procedure, the UCI will not comment any further on any of these matters.
> 
> ...




http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/tabo...-drug-fg-4592/





> FG-4592 is a compound that is still in phase 3 clinical trials and has not yet been commercialised. Also known as Roxadustat, the drug was developed jointly by FibroGen and AstraZeneca. Unlike EPO, which directly stimulates the production of red blood cells, FG-4592 is taken orally, and stimulates natural production of EPO in a manner similar to altitude training.




http://www.dopeology.org/teams/Androni-Giocattoli/

----------


## Mattia

Mites se menikään Astanalla ? Vissiin joku jo ennusti täälläkin tuon bannin. Pienet kalat on helppoja  :Hymy:

----------


## pikku-mihkali

> Mites se menikään Astanalla ? Vissiin joku jo ennusti täälläkin tuon bannin. Pienet kalat on helppoja



Köyhemmillä talleilla ei resurssit riitä kunnon aineisiin eikä alan parhaisiin spesialisteihin. "Bann"iahan ei ole vielä lätkäisty vaan UCI:n kurituskomppania kokoontuu näinä päivinä. Vaikea ei liene veikata että pikkutalli saa maksimit 45 päivää.

----------


## BONK

> *Köyhemmillä talleilla ei resurssit riitä kunnon aineisiin eikä alan parhaisiin spesialisteihin.* "Bann"iahan ei ole vielä lätkäisty vaan UCI:n kurituskomppania kokoontuu näinä päivinä. Vaikea ei liene veikata että pikkutalli saa maksimit 45 päivää.



Näin se valitettavasti taitaa olla. Teknisistä apuvälineistä, harjoitusmenetelmistä ym. normijutuista puhuttaessa rahat ovat tonneja, joskus kymppitonneja ja niihin rahat riittävät käytännössä kaikilla eikä yksikään todellinen innovaatio jää ilmestymättä kaikkien tallien käyttöön hyvinkin nopealla aikataululla. Huipputason medikalisaatio sekä siihen liittyvä lääkärien ja ajajien yksityisyyden suojelu on taatusti satojen kiloeurojen, todennäköisesti jopa suurempienkien rahojen peliä, eikä sellaisen järjestäminen onnistu kuin harvoilta ja valituilta.

----------


## OJ

Niin sen on oltava kun Sky niin sanoo. Kyseessä on kuitenkin avoimmuuden esikuva, oman viestintänsä mukaan.

toi uusi epon korvike ei kuitenkaan ole mitään halpaa ainetta. Ehkä olivat kuvitelleet sen olevan testeissä näkymätöntä vaikka ainetta on ilmeisesti kehitetty sitä silmällä pitäen, että näkyy tarvittaessa testeissä. Huhumyllyn mukaan tämä aine oli mustassa pörssissä jo yli vuosi sitten...

----------


## asb

> Ehkä olivat kuvitelleet sen olevan testeissä näkymätöntä vaikka ainetta on ilmeisesti kehitetty sitä silmällä pitäen, että näkyy tarvittaessa testeissä. Huhumyllyn mukaan tämä aine oli mustassa pörssissä jo yli vuosi sitten...



Eka käry maaliskuussa 2015.

http://www.spiegel.de/sport/sonst/do...a-1030310.html

----------


## fiber

OJ, ei kallistakaan huipputallien näkökulmasta. Kuukauden kuuri "Epo-pillerillä" eli FG-4592:lla maksaa tämän artikkelin mukaan noin 2000 euroa.

----------


## jjyrki

*In an interview with* _AFP_*, UCI president Brian Cookson has said that the levels of fatigue felt by the riders at this year’s* Tour de France* is proof that doping controls are more effective.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cook...controls-work/
*

----------


## pikku-mihkali

Kihihihiii.... Pyöräilijät on Raianille kertonut jotta net on olleet puhki. Raian siitä päättelee että Raianin vastuulla oleva dopingkontrolli pelaa kuin Buikki, eikä täs mithää häthää pokha ole.

Voi jeesus mitä schaibaa viitsii edes suoltaa. Jopa minun ropellihattu dopingpäätelmät on vakuuttavammalla pohjalla kuin Raian-sedän jutustelut.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

..että te jaksatte vatuloida näitä samoja juttuja..

----------


## OJ

> ..että te jaksatte vatuloida näitä samoja juttuja..



Tätähän se pääosin on tällä voorumilla. Vanhojen juttujen jauhamista edestakaisin.

----------


## leecher

Ja kaikki taas leimahti esille kun puhdas Froome vei entisiä roinakuskeja 10-0 Tourilla  :Hymy: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jjyrki

Kyllähän Froome selvästi väsyi. Vaikka ajeli sitä yhtä irtiottoa lukuunottamatta pääasiassa tuulensuojassa, ei kyennyt vastaamaan Nairon atakkiin Alpe d'Huezilla.

----------


## Joenranta

Minäkin ihmettelen, että täällä jauhetaan aina vain samaa asiaa . Maltettaisiin nyt edes odottaa, tuleeko ilmi uusia käryjä.

----------


## asb

Jaa käryjä? No ei sinakaan Padovassa. Tutkimus kiinni ei syytteitä. Cyclingnews jne. Eli spekuloinnilla jatketaan.

----------


## OJ

Syytön kunnes pissipurkista putoaa pohja? 

Mutta tässä varsin hauska blogi posti puhtaan pyöräilyn keulakuvasta http://www.crankpunk.com/blogs/crank...f-cycling.html

----------


## kolistelija

> Syytön kunnes pissipurkista putoaa pohja? 
> 
> Mutta tässä varsin hauska blogi posti puhtaan pyöräilyn keulakuvasta http://www.crankpunk.com/blogs/crank...f-cycling.html



Blogipostaus herätti kyllä ajatuksia...

Jos pitäisi miettiä kenelle doping tekee hallaa, pitäisi myös tietää kuka ei käytä. Siinä on perusteellinen ongelma, kun ei tiedetä sitäkään kuka varmasti käyttää (paitsi kärähtäneet).

On helpompi olettaa että kaikki world tour tasolla käyttävät, kuin miettiä että joku pääjoukon lapanen olisi puhdas. Kyllähän se keskivertoguidokin mielellään käyttää apuja, jos vaihtoehtoina on mennä lähikahvilaan baristaksi tai ajaa world tour tason domestiquena kohtuullisilla tuloilla. Motiivi ainakin löytyy, eikä keinotkaan mahdottomia ole.


Olen kyllä tavallaan kaikkien puhtauttaan puolustelevien ajajien puolella, sillä heillä on vinha pointti. On lajille parempi keskittyä keinoihin joilla laji saadaan puhtaammaksi, kuin keskittyä syyttelemään sitä ajajaa joka nyt tällä hetkellä sattuu voittamaan. Syyttely ja kaikenmaailman vihaaminen ei ole urheiluhengen osoittamista.

----------


## pikku-mihkali

Tämä ei yllätä kai ketään.
http://www.iltasanomat.fi/yleisurhei...473880326.html

----------


## asb

Offariosastolla on se "muiden lajien dopingpaukku"-topicci.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Voi toi keuhkoveritulppa tulla jostain kunnon pannutuksesta syntyneestä luunmurtumasta ja niiden operoinnista; kipsauksesta jne.

----------


## TurboKoo

Myös e-pillerit aiheuttavat veritulppariskin.

----------


## kolistelija

Juup, ei kyllä ollu epo ensimmäisenä mielessä. Tai siis, sitähän pitäisi kai ottaa tyyliin "Mr. 60%" eikä sellaisella tyylillä jolla nykyään voisi edes teoriassa olla jäämättä kiinni?

----------


## asb

Njoo, kiitos selvennyksestä. Tais tulla tarpeeton kommentti. Poistin.

----------


## Jacq

Tom Danielson

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/tom-...-testosterone/

----------


## JuhoIlmari

Tom Danielson taas esillä: http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2015...25840_ur.shtml

----------


## OJ

Antaako Vaughters itselleen kenkää? Napsahtaako Danielsonille elinkautinen banni? Lienee selvää, että Danielsonia ymmärretään, koska hän on niin mukava kaveri eikä mikään likainen douppari kuten espanjalaiset, italialaiset, kazakstanilaiset ja itse asiassa kaikki ei anglo kuskit.

----------


## BONK

No sehän sanoi, ettei mitään ole ottanut. Luulisi sen riittävän.... Isoja raatoja odotellessa.

----------


## plr

Lisäksi Danielson on ymmällään miten synteettistä testosteronia on joutunut hänen elimistöönsä. Voihan siihen tietenkin olla jokin täysin järkevä selitys, mutta Danielsonilla ei ole sellaista. Yksi selitys tietenkin tulee nopeasti näin lukijana mieleen.

----------


## erkkk

Ei sillä selityksellä pitäisi olla mitään väliä kun kovan luokan D-ainetta on kehossa. 37V mittarissa, yksi doping tunnustus alla ja se on bye bye.

Vaughters tuskin lähtee, nielee sanansa. Toki menee mielenkiintoiseksi mikäli ei: "Vaughters launched a developmental cycling squad dedicated to ethical competition. That team has since evolved into Cannondale-Garmin. Early on, the team implemented a stringent doping policy that remains today. If a rider is caught doping, the whole team will be fired."

----------


## CamoN

> Vaughters tuskin lähtee, nielee sanansa. Toki menee mielenkiintoiseksi mikäli ei: "Vaughters launched a developmental cycling squad dedicated to ethical competition. That team has since evolved into Cannondale-Garmin. Early on, the team implemented a stringent doping policy that remains today. If a rider is caught doping, the whole team will be fired."



Vaughters tuskin lähtee jos talli säilyy, mutta loppuuko tallin rahoitus nimenomaan tuon eettisen ajattelumallin rikkoutumisen takia? Bicycling.comissa uumoiltiin että Cannondale-Garminin tukijat ovat mukana nimenomaan sen kaatopykälän perusteella, että positiivinen näyte antaa mahdollisuuden sulkea rahahanat ja irtautua koko projektista.

----------


## plr

> Bicycling.comissa uumoiltiin että Cannondale-Garminin tukijat ovat mukana nimenomaan sen kaatopykälän perusteella, että positiivinen näyte antaa mahdollisuuden sulkea rahahanat ja irtautua koko projektista.



Tuohan on näppärää sopimuksenlaadintaa. Huolehditaan, että joukkueessa on yksi "oma" douppaaja, jolla päästään aina tarvittaessa katkaisemaan sopimus.

----------


## asb

Sopis jollekin maalifirmalle tai meijerille, mutta luulen, että cannondale saisi aika hitosti badwilliä. "nehän on sponssannu vaikka ketä..."

----------


## buhvalo

> Tom Danielson taas esillä: http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2015...25840_ur.shtml



Aika yllättävä aine ollakseen tarkoituksellista. No tuleepa penaltia joka olisi saanut tulla jo posteljooni-hommista.  :Hymy:

----------


## pikku-mihkali

Millä tavalla yllättävää ? Synteettinen näkyy helposti testeissä?. Muuten kai testo on perusdouppikamaa.

----------


## buhvalo

> Millä tavalla yllättävää ? Synteettinen näkyy helposti testeissä?. Muuten kai testo on perusdouppikamaa.



Paska aine joka näkyy testissa, just sitä mitä dopingkorkeakoulun käynyt ammattilainen käyttäis?

----------


## plr

> just sitä mitä dopingkorkeakoulun käynyt ammattilainen käyttäis?



Piti saada äkkiä ja muuta ei ollut tarjolla?

----------


## asb

Veikkaan lisäravinnepuolustusta, mutta senhän ei *pitäisi* kelvata...

----------


## TuplaO

Ja paras läppähän on se, että yksi tiimin sponsoreista on erikoistunut juurikin näiden lisä- yms. ravinteiden saastumisen estämiseen. Mitä testissä näkymiseen tulee, ymmärsin että tässä olisi käynyt nimenomaan paska mäihä, eli osuikin kohdalle syvällisempi testaus. Normaalisti olisi mennyt ohi. Näin siis ymmärsin. 

Todellisuudessahan homma on varmaan mennyt niin, että tämä mömmö on ollut osa laajempaa kuuria, mutta nyt klikkasi sitten eirinäisistä syistä tämän aineen kohdalla.  Ilman kunnon valmistautumista olisi Tour of Utah saattanut jäädä voittamatta.

Sen uskon tosiaan, että TD on satsittanut ihan tietoisesti, mutta se että oliko tiimi täysillä mukana onkin sitten mielenkiintoisempi kysymys.

----------


## pikku-mihkali

Ilmeisesti tämä CIR testi on aika tuore ja vain muutamissa labroissa käytössä. Linkin mukaan aikaisemmin synteettisen teston löytäminen ei ollut niin selvää.
http://www.drugfreesport.com/newsroo...D=29&TopicID=6
Taisi käydä vaan TD:lle kylmät kun joutuikin tavallisesta poikkeavaan testiin.

Edit// tosin tosta linkistä ei näe koska se on julkaistu joten voi olla että tuo CIR jo laajemmaltikin käytössä.

----------


## asb

Oikees ylänurkassa lukee 1st quarter 2005. Eli 10v vanha artikkeli.

----------


## pikku-mihkali

Minä luin se vahingossa 2015. Yritin tosin selvittää kuinka usein nykyään käytetään CIR testiä vai perinteisempää T/E testiä mutta enpä moisesta löytänyt faktaa.

No kuitenkin seli-seli, my bad.

----------


## TuplaO

CIRin suosion saanee selville, kun vertaa sen hintaa muihin testeihin. Ymmärsin (taas kerran), ettei ole halvimmasta päästä ainakaan.

----------


## buhvalo

> Piti saada äkkiä ja muuta ei ollut tarjolla?



Veikkaan että mennyt välittäjällä pillerit sekaisin. Nyt kun parempi suorituskykykin on pillerimuodossa voi sekoittua voimailuosaston lääkitykseen.

----------


## OJ

Tokkopa on mennyt mitään sekaisin tai ostettu mitä sattuu. Pikkuisen testosteronia kuitenkin jeesaa palautumisessa aika paljon. Tai satumaisella tsägällä on mennyt aineet sekaisin ja paperipussiin on päätynyt sattumalta kestävyysurheilijalle sopivaa ainetta.

----------


## Samuli

Danielsonilla on käynyt sama vahinko kuin Paolinilla, veret on otettu talteen liian aikaisin, kun on jäänyt jäämiä mukaan.

----------


## erkkk

Testo nostaa hapenottokykyäkin ja testataan harvoin, yleensä kun T/E paukkuu yli rajan mikä on edelleen aivan liian korkea (4:1). Tossa luultavimmin käynyt pienehkö yliannostus kun on ollut kisojen ulkopuolella, 4:1 paukahtanut jolloin joutunut screenaukseen ja jäänyt kiinni. Veripussikin on mahdollinen, silleenhän jäi kiinni esmes Landis ja Clentador. Toi synteettinen testo pitäis IMHO testata aina eikä vain rajojen paukkuessa. Ja mielellään niin että asiasta ei ilmotettaisi etukäteen kuskeja ja ajoitus olisi jonkun ison ympäriajon yhteydessä lepopäivän jälkeen.

----------


## buhvalo

No ehkä se jokun logiikkaan sopii hästätä aineilla jotka näkyy testissä ja joidenka apu on marginaalinen sen sijaan että ottaisi jotain joka on epoa kovempaa eikä näy testeissä. No voihan se olla että on ajeteltu vielä isommin ja yritetty molempi parempi, kun sitä testoa ei ehkä testata.

----------


## OJ

> No ehkä se jokun logiikkaan sopii hästätä aineilla jotka näkyy testissä ja joidenka apu on marginaalinen.



??? Ei mulla omaa kokemusta ole, mutta testo on kuitenkin vähän enemmän kuin marginaalista!? Tietty voi vetää IGF-1, veripusseja, kasvua ja mikroannostella, mutta mistä sitä tietää etteikö kaikkea tätä ole vedetty, mutta nalli on napsahtanut testosta.

----------


## pikku-mihkali

Kannattaa lukea Andrew Tilin:in The doper next door. Kyseessä on Cat 4 jenkki harrastelijakuski joka alkaa käyttämään testoa lääkärin ohjauksessa. Jenkeissähän se on oma bisneksensä ja jotkut lekurit oikeasti ovat sitä mieltä että sen käyttö parantaa elämänlaatua.

Kaverilla alkaa pyörä kulkemaan aika livakkaasti sen vuoden aikana, joten mistään marginaaliaineesta tai -hyödystä ei ole kyse. Tosin kaveri ei enään ollut ihan junnu.

Löytyy ainakin Kindle versiona. Pienenä anekdoottina kirjassa kerrottiin tapauksista joissa Iskät oli käyttäneet iholle siveltävää rasvaa josta testo imeytyi kroppaan. Sitten kun oli otettu parivuotiaita mukuloita syliin niin niille oli alkanut kasvaa karvaa alapäähän. Sori offtopic.

----------


## plr

Testosteroni tuskin on marginaalinen aine. Kun pannaan miehet ja naiset samalle viivalle kisaamaan missä tahansa fyysisessä lajissa, niin tilastollisesti miehet voittavat. Testosteroni lienee suurin yksittäinen selittävä tekijä.

----------


## asb

http://www.uci.ch/pressreleases/uci-...mpaolo-caruso/





> UCI statement on Giampaolo Caruso
> 
> The Union Cycliste Internationale (UCI) announces that it has notified Italian rider Giampaolo Caruso of an Adverse Analytical Finding of Erythropoietin (EPO) in a sample collected during an out-of-competition test on 27 March 2012. The sample had been stored and was reanalysed in light of new scientific developments (*).
> 
> The rider has the right to request and attend the analysis of the B sample.



World Tour-lisenssinsä Katusha sai kuitenkin pitää.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kossu

Clara Hughes
Olikos tämä jo jossain kohdassa ketjua
http://www.cbc.ca/m/news/canada/olym...tion-1.3215617
http://yle.fi/urheilu/olympiamitalis...kayton/8291245

----------


## plr

> Clara Hughes



"Huolimatta tapahtuneesta, uskomme edelleen, että kaikki dopingrikkomukset paljastetaan avoimesti."

Oi kuinka mukavaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## plr

Meinasi lentää juoma näytölle, kun huomasin Nibalin keväisen lausunnon Astanasta. Nibali: ‘Astana is a symbol of clean and honest sport’

http://velonews.competitor.com/2015/...t-sport_365363

----------


## leecher

Jälleen yksi roinaaja kiinni http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/blaz...itive-for-epo/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## asb

Lloyd Mondroy (Ag2r), EPO, 4v.

http://velonews.competitor.com/2015/...for-epo_388457

----------


## Ohiampuja

Tästä taitas tulla aika pakku. http://yle.fi/urheilu/wadan_raportti...riolle/8442882

----------


## PeeHoo

Aika laajaa toimintaa Venäjällä, tai ehkä siellä oli vaan pulaa pulloista:

"Raportin mukaan Moskovan testilaboratorion johtaja Grigory Rodchenko  määräsi 1417 dopingnäytettä tuhottavaksi, jotta todisteet tutkinnan  tullen hävitettäisin."


http://yle.fi/urheilu/wada_esittaa_v...ilusta/8442550

----------


## OJ

Samaan aikaan IAAF porukka perii kärynneiltä kärynpoistorahoja. Pata...kattila...

UCI:n sun muiden kikkailu taitaa sittenkin olla amatöörien puuhastelua.

----------


## J T K

Nämä d-asiat tuonne off-topiikin puolelle:http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...ad.php?t=44561

----------


## Reenaaja

Doupingia/ piristeitä on käytetty jo sota ajoista lähtien !!jo 50- 60 luvulla juoksijat ja kestäyyslajit ottivat ylimääräistä "boostia" reenaamiseen ...niin kuin yksi vanhempi hiihtäjä tvssä sano että kun mitskuja tuli niin vain hölmöt eivät käyttäneet...  en tiedä täytyisikö aineet sallia !??  kun aina tulee käryjä....venäjän aine sotku ei mikään yllätys!!! Pyöräily ,juoksu,hiihto,uinti ....ja varmaan moni laji rypee/ kamppailee ja pärjääkin lajissaan...dopingin avulla !!! Tai toinen vaihto ehto olisi doping sarja ja puhdas sarja !? mutta yrittäisikö sitten joku pärjätä puhtaassa sarjassa dopingin avulla !?

----------


## kukavaa

we couldnt run pro cycling without dopers
http://velonews.competitor.com/2015/...-dopers_389189

----------


## Munarello

> Doupingia/ piristeitä on käytetty jo sota ajoista lähtien !!jo 50- 60 luvulla juoksijat ja kestäyyslajit ottivat ylimääräistä "boostia" reenaamiseen ...niin kuin yksi vanhempi hiihtäjä tvssä sano että kun mitskuja tuli niin vain hölmöt eivät käyttäneet...  en tiedä täytyisikö aineet sallia !??  kun aina tulee käryjä....venäjän aine sotku ei mikään yllätys!!! Pyöräily ,juoksu,hiihto,uinti ....ja varmaan moni laji rypee/ kamppailee ja pärjääkin lajissaan...dopingin avulla !!! Tai toinen vaihto ehto olisi doping sarja ja puhdas sarja !? mutta yrittäisikö sitten joku pärjätä puhtaassa sarjassa dopingin avulla !?



Ihanko tosissasi vai hyppäsitkö korkin päälle jo aamusta? Vai oliko mielestäsi ihan jees, että esimerkiksi 90-luvun lopulla alkoi terveitä nuoria pyöräilijöitä kuolemaan nukkuessaan ja sen myötä muutkin epoa käyttäneet alkoivat nukkumaan sykemittarien kanssa, koska sykkeen laskiessa liian alas mittari herätti kaverin trainerin päälle polkemaan henkensä edestä?

----------


## rhubarb

> Ihanko tosissasi vai hyppäsitkö korkin päälle jo aamusta? Vai oliko mielestäsi ihan jees, että esimerkiksi 90-luvun lopulla alkoi terveitä nuoria pyöräilijöitä kuolemaan nukkuessaan ja sen myötä muutkin epoa käyttäneet alkoivat nukkumaan sykemittarien kanssa, koska sykkeen laskiessa liian alas mittari herätti kaverin trainerin päälle polkemaan henkensä edestä?



Kaikki laittomasti ja näin ollen puutteellisissa olosuhteissa ja valvonnassa tapahtuva käyttö on vaarallisempaa kuin kontrolloitu.

----------


## Reenaaja

En sanonut että että oli ihan "jees " kun 90 luvulla kuoli nuoria pyöräilijöitä...suunnistajia on kuollut myös ja jotain nuoria maratoonareita kisan jälkeen ..Ammatti talleista tulee hyvä ohjeet miten aineita käytetään... ainakin pyörilyn osalta...kuulut jopa ettei johonkin talliin pääse jos ei vedä "droppii" !!  Sitä en sano että se olisi ihan jee ? Suomalaisia hiihtäjiä kärys myös...mikä milestäni oli hyvä,, liika sinisilmäisyys katosi  ainakin hetkeksi...Mutta miten joku yksittäinen hiihtäjä ,pyöräilijä tai juoksija  osaa käyttää aineita jos toimii yksin ?? Mutta yksittäisiä tapauksia on  , mutta myös piirejä missä useammat käyttää....on tää jo nähty... En sano että eu, mm, olympia tai joku iso fillari kisa mestruus perustuisi dopingin varaan !? Ei niitä isompia kisoja niin vain voiteta !! viren juoksi kovimmillaan n.8000 km vuodessa , sai 4 olympia kultaa... monet siihen aikaan reenaasivat jop 10 000km vuodessa ! eivätkä silti voittaneet yhtään olympia mitskuu....Mutta reenaushan on paljon muutakin kuin kisoja ja mitskuja näin veteraanin silmistä katsottuna....

----------


## Mr_Garth

^
Ne lukee internjetistä ohjeet?  :Vink: 

Nick ja tyyli vaikuttaa muuten tutulta. Pakkis??

-Garth


Sent from my NSA monitored iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## OJ

Vapautettaisiinko kaikkien douppaaminen vai vain proffien? Joko hyväksytään 16-v junnujen satsittelu tai jatketaan muiden kuin proffien testaamista. Ja kuinka paljon maksaa valvottu douppaaminen vuodessa? Vertaa vaikka naisten tai pikkutallien budjettiin, niin avautuu aika hyvin, että läheskään kaikilla proffilla ei olisi varaa valvottuun douppaamiseen? Sitten jotkut continental-tiimien 2-kymppiset neo-proffat pyörittelisi vertaan ebay centrifuugeilla ja toivovat ettei 60 hematokriitin siirappi jämähdä nukkuessa suoniin.

pahoittelut kyynisyydestä.

----------


## asb

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/...lations-201802

Andrey Lukonin (1995)
Ivan Lutsenko (1995)

Vai olisko kivempi et underit sais vetää epoo päästäkseen proffaksi?

----------


## buhvalo

> http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/...lations-201802  Andrey Lukonin (1995) Ivan Lutsenko (1995)  Vai olisko kivempi et underit sais vetää epoo päästäkseen proffaksi?



  Joo, ja sitten niille jotka, ei koskaan käyttäis, se omasarja. Ei tartteis mitään valvontaaa ja rahat säästys podiumikissojen pienempiin vaatteisiin.  Vaan Danielssonin B-näyte taitaa olla hukassa kun mitään ei kuluu.

----------


## CamoN

YLE TV1:llä loppui juuri saksalainen dokumentti "Huippu-urheilu dopingin varjossa", joka oli tehty ennen Pekingin yleisurheilun MM-kisoja. Varmaan lähetysajankohta oli valikoitunut sen takia, että ohjelmassa tutkittiin mm. Venäjän ja Kenian doping-kulttuuria.

Yksi asiantuntijakommentti oli suurinpiirtein "Yleisurheilun doping-työssä ollaan 10-15 vuotta kilpapyöräilyä perässä." Eli voi poksahtaa aika kovaa lähiaikoina.

----------


## leecher

Oli aika huikea dokkari. Huippu-urheilu on juuri niin mädäntynyttä huijausta ja korruptoitunutta kuin itse pelkäsinkin. Turha on tosiaan enää kenenkään tulla lässyttämään pyöräilyn dopinigsta.

----------


## plr

Luca Paolini myöntää sittenkin käyttäneensä kokaiinia. Tähän asti hän on kieltänyt Tour de Francen dopingtesteissä havaitun aineen käytön. Paolini on myös unilääkeaddikti.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/paol...let-addiction/

----------


## kuovipolku

Alexander Kristoffin mukaan unilääkkeiden käyttö on "normaalia". Paolini tiedettiin joukkueen sisällä ahkeraksi bentsodiatsepiinin käyttäjäksi, mutta avoimeksi jää käyttävätkö muutkin näitä ns. vahvoja unilääkkeitä vai "ainoastaan" ns. nukahtamispillereitä (eli johdannaisia kuten tsopikloni). Molemmillahan on kuitenkin pitkälti samanlaisia etenkin pitempiaikaiseen käyttöön liittyviä sivuvaikutuksia.

Haastattelussa Kristoff keroo myös että lihasrelaksanttien käyttö on yleistä silloin kun kivut estävät unensaannin. Tämä on ehkä vähemmän ongelmallista, mutta liikutaan kenties jo jonkinsävyisellä harmaalla alueella.

----------


## kolistelija

Univaikeudet lienevät varmaa käytännössä kaikille joskus kovempaa treenanneille tuttua kauraa. En yhtään ihmettele että world tour ukot käyttää apuja jos uni ei meinaa tulla kun hermoston kierrokset on >9000.

----------


## kuovipolku

Suuret ympäriajot tunnetusti voitetaan nukkumalla parhaiten - tai ainakin voidaan hävitä sillä ettei palaudu riittävän hyvin kasautuvan unenpuutteen takia. (Englanninkielisiltä saiteilta opimme että Eddy Merckxin mukaan "The Tour is won in bed", mutta alkuperäinen sitaatti saattaa olla ‘"De Tour de France win je in bed," ja lausuja Joop Zoetemelk.) Muutaman viikon käytöstä tuskin aiheutuu pysyvää ongelmaa kenellekään, mutta joillekin unilääkkeet voivat ns. jäädä päälle ja toiset meistä - kuten paolini Kristoffin vaikutelman mukaan - ovat psyykkisistä ja kemiallisista syistä alttiimpia addiktoitumaan kuin toiset

PS En voi itse kehua koskaan harjoitelleeni niin kovaa että siitä olisi aiheutunut univaikeuksia (vaikka niitäkin olen kokenut ns. siviilistressin takia). Iltalenkkikaudellakaan ei joskus yhdeksän jälkeen päättyvää reippaampaa ajoa ole kokenut tässä suhteessa hankalaksi, mutta kahtena talvena osoittautui että  "kisaorientoitunut" spinningtreeni klo 19.30-20.30 sai minulla hermoston ylikierroksille eikä nukahtaminen yleensä onnistunut kuin vasta pikkutunneilla. (No, Tourin etapit päättyvät viimeistään kuuden maissa eikä sen jälkeen taideta kuin pyöritellä, joten sen puolesta olisin voinut pärjätä...)

----------


## OJ

Cookie laittaa tuulemaan ja taas on yksi pahimmista epäkohdista saatu korjattua. http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/boog...on-for-doping/ Lisäksi, Boogerd ei ollut kiva tyyppi.

Mikä CIRC ja mikä kortisooni? Vanha juttu, jota ei kukaan jaksa muistella.

----------


## r.a.i

http://cyclingtips.com/2016/01/posit...re-first-race/

Oisko tää eräänlainen maailmanennätys?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

> http://cyclingtips.com/2016/01/posit...re-first-race/
> 
> Oisko tää eräänlainen maailmanennätys?



Cyclingnews kertoo lisää:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/gall...e-doping-test/

Gallego kieltää stanozololin käytön. Hän on saanut tohtoreilta selville sen olevan paremmin kehonrakentajalle sopiva aine ja että se näkyy testeissä useita viikkoja. Niinpä hänen tapauksessaan olisi epäloogista ajatella, että hän olisi käyttänyt ainetta. Gallego tarvitsee kaikkien tukea osoittaakseen olevansa uhri.

----------


## OJ

Kaikkea ne keksii, mutta nyt on pyöräily taas puhtaampaa. Hyvä UCI ja hyvä Cookie!

Ai kuka Danielson?

----------


## mkpaa

Ai tämä eka tekninen doping-tapaus ei ehtinyt vielä tänne. :-)

http://cyclingtips.com/2016/01/more-...-cross-worlds/

----------


## Moska

Oli se jo tuolla cyclotopikissa

Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## plr

Vahinko. Pyörään tuli asennettua moottori ilman tarkoitusta hyödyntää sitä. Varmasti kaikki uskovat tämän. Varmasti.

----------


## mkpaa

> Vahinko. Pyörään tuli asennettua moottori ilman tarkoitusta hyödyntää sitä. Varmasti kaikki uskovat tämän. Varmasti.



Eikä se ollut edes minun pyörä!

----------


## asb

"Jonkun muun pyörä. Vahingossa tuotu varikkopilttuuseen."

Sehän on helppo tutkia vertailemalla säätöjä muihin pyöriin. Kai mittasivat satulan korkeuden ennen, ku irrottivat?

----------


## rjrm

Hoh! Olen aina kuvitellut että näistä moottoroiduista pyöristä lähinnä huvikseen kirjoitellaan. Mutta että noinkin tolloja tiimejä oikeasti löytyy!

----------


## leecher

On kyllä melkoisen uskomatonta. Toki tuossa lajissa varmasti tuo apua kun runnot menemään mutaliejussa, niin kummasti piristää kun laittaa 100W nappulasta avuksi  :Hymy:  Eikös tämän syytetyn neidin veli kärsi epo-tuomioita parhaillaan?

----------


## PetriV

Hieman kyllä yllättää, että Belgian ja Euroopan mestari turvautuu näin isoissa kisoissa moottoriin.. Vai oliko nuo mestaruudetkin tullu huijauksella?

Aikamoinen pyöräilyperhe jos veli kärsii rangaistusta jo epon käytöstä.





> Eikös tämän syytetyn neidin veli kärsi epo-tuomioita parhaillaan?



Tuossa käyttäjä mkpaa:n linkissä kerrotaan, että kärsii.

----------


## jarit

Olisko aika ottaa käyttöön moottoriurheilun proseduurit, joihin kuuluu kilpailuvälineen esikatsastus ja tarvittaessa sinetöinti/merkkaus jälkikatsastusta varten ? Myöskin hiihdossa leimataan sukset ennen kisaa.
Ei tämä ole vaikeaa kitkeä pois jos vaan halutaan tehdä se.

----------


## asb

"UCI took Femke’s bike in the pit area and tested it with some sort of tablet"

Olisko tää testi niinkin simppeli, kuin Android-tabletissa pyörivä "metallinpaljastin"-sovellus. Nehän käyttää laitteessa olevaa magneettikentän sensoria, joka on aika herkkä reagoimaan... magneetteihin.

----------


## Hissitolppa

Ylen uutisessa oli linkki mielenkiintoiseen youtube pätkään.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=29&v=8Nd13ARuvVE

http://yle.fi/urheilu/froomen_ylivoi...ekseen/8164448

----------


## leecher

Tuo cancellaran juttu on vatvottu vuosia sitten. Muilla ei ollut sillon jalkaa kun lyötiin vähän taakia mäkeen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Hissitolppa

Ei sitä ollut tarkoitus vatvoa, vaan lähinnä toi oli mielenkiintoinen miten sen moottorin voi asentaa huomaamattomasti. 

Se on jokaisen oma asia uskooko rehtiin kilpailuun vai ei.

----------


## EsaJ

Tuolta moottori vaikka Tahkon kisaan.... Sylettää...

http://www.vivax-assist.com/en/produ...assist_4-0.php

----------


## E-Cruiser

Vivaxihan on ollut markkinoilla jo vuosia, ja aivan taatusti sitä on käytetty kisoissa jo usean kerran. Jos on hieman budjettia niin akkuja voi asentaa etenkin alaputken sisään, joka joissain nykypyörissä on tilava. Silloin se on 100,0% piilossa. Käynnistystoiminnon voi yhdistää johonkin kahvaan niin että se kytkeytyy kun kahvaa liikuttaa epätavalliseen suuntaan, esimerkiksi.
Laitteella on toki rajoitteensa. Moottori ei jäähdy putken sisässä ja pitää hiljaista ääntä, joten se toimii lähinnä lyhyehköissä spurteissa kun muihin on jonkin verran etäisyyttä. Esim irtiotto tai metsä.
Pelotonissa se on todella vaarallinen ja kiinnijäämisriski suuri. Ihan halpa se ei ole, high-techiä verrattuna tavallisiin sähköpyörän moottoreihin.
Ainoa tapa estää se on katsastaa kaikki palkinto/pistesijojen pyörät heti maalissa. Satulatolppa irti ja kurkistus fikkarilla. Helppo löytää jos tietää mitä etsii. 
Vaatii tapahtuman järjestäjiltä vähän uutta panostusta.

----------


## asb

Ääni ei kuulu krossatessa tai mukulakivillä...

----------


## Highlander

Buahahaa mitä touhua  Poltan seurapaitani siinä kohtaa kun oma seura edes suunnittelee alkavansa järjestämään yhteislenkkejä sähkövatkaimille  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## PuffySticker

^Onneksi noita helposti kätkettäviä järjestelmiä voi tilata suoraan verkkokaupasta ovelle, niin ei jää seurakavereille kiinni rapakunnosta kevään ekalla porukkalenkillä.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

^Toi on hyvä näkökohta.       Teknology rules!!!

Kova harjoittelu ja ponnistelu verenmaku suussa hikihatussa on mennyttä aikaa.  

Sellaisten pyörien valmistus pitäisi kieltää joihin ei helposti voi asentaa huomaamatonta piilomoottoria.  

Samoin kuin silikonilihasimplanttien laitto kaikille halukkaille pitäisi kuulua perusterveydenhoitoon;-)

----------


## plr

Keväällä aloitellaan sitten rauhallisella 50 km/h keskarilla PK-lenkit.  :Vink:

----------


## OJ

Sähkömoottori on kyllä paljon törkeämpi kuin douppaaminen. Noin niinkuin mun mielestä.

----------


## BONK

Kaikille vaan moottorit ja doping vapaaksi! TdF:kin lyhenisi ainakin viikolla joten säästyisi senkin katsomiseen käytetty aika johonkin muuhun  :Hymy:

----------


## asb

> Sähkömoottori on kyllä paljon törkeämpi kuin douppaaminen. Noin niinkuin mun mielestä.



Pitääkö näitä nyt arvojärjestykseen laittaa... ei ehkä oo väittelyn arvoinen aihe, mutta toisin ku kemikaaliosastossa, niin sähkömoottorin watti/euro suhde on sentään kaikille sama ja kiinni jäämisessä ei ole mitään harmaata aluetta, vaan se on 100% varma käry jos pyörässä on ylimääräisiä osia. Jos kaikilla olis moottorit, ni kisahan olis yhtä tasapuolinen, ku ilman moottoreita. Taktiikat olis vaan vähän erilaisia. Samaan lokeroon ne menee mummielestä ainakin näissä yksilölajeissa. Jossain ammattitiimissä vois olla vaikeeta saada moottoria pyörään joukkueen huoltajien tietämättä. Toisaalta en mä myöskään usko lainkaan siihen, ettei joukkueen lääkärit ja treenarit huomais välittömästi kemikaalidopingilla saatua teholisäystä.

----------


## Frosty

Sähkömoottorin käytössä ja sähkövaihteiden käytössä on oikeastaan vain sävyero, tosin säännössä määritetty sallitun ja kielletyn raja vaan menee siinä välissä.

----------


## ajelee

Vivax paino 1,8kg. Paljonko ne teamien kisapyörät ovat alipainoisia ilman lisäpainoja ? Eli onko lisäpainoja selvästi vähemmän kuin to 1,8kg ?

----------


## asb

> Sähkömoottorin käytössä ja sähkövaihteiden käytössä on oikeastaan vain sävyero, tosin säännössä määritetty sallitun ja kielletyn raja vaan menee siinä välissä.



No voe helvettiläinen. Eikä ole. Mieti nyt viisas ihminen pyörää, joka nojaa kahvilan seinään ilman kuskia. Lähtekö se liikkeelle, jos klikkailet sähkövaihtajan nappeja?

----------


## Mattia

^^Trek Emonda SLR10 4,65 kg. Eikä taida enää olla edes "kevyin". Oisko Meridalla nyt "ennätys" nimissään ?

----------


## buhvalo

'Ei tartte sähkömoottoria jos on belgian ja euroopanmestari'. Kyllä on logiikkaa pullollaan tuo väite. 

Pyörille katsastukset, tai keskiömuhvi jollakin tavalla läpinäkyväksi.

----------


## EsaJ

Huolestuttavinta kaikessa, kuinkakohan moni työmatkatempoa ajava huijaa jo nykyään joko mekaanisella tai kemiallisella doupinkilla????

----------


## VesaP

^Breveteillä pitää sit ABC:llä ukon latauksen ajan tulevaisuudessa pistää myös pyörän satulaputki lataukseen.  :Leveä hymy: 

Aika nolo case kyllä tää moottori case. Nuori likka ja kaikkee. Ymmärtäs jos joku karvanen kolli mutta. No, eihän se moottori sukupuolta kato.

----------


## sianluca

> Huolestuttavinta kaikessa, kuinkakohan moni työmatkatempoa ajava huijaa jo nykyään joko mekaanisella tai kemiallisella doupinkilla????



Kauhea ajatus.......

----------


## maalinni

> No voe helvettiläinen. Eikä ole. Mieti nyt viisas ihminen pyörää, joka nojaa kahvilan seinään ilman kuskia. Lähtekö se liikkeelle, jos klikkailet sähkövaihtajan nappeja?



Saattaa se lähteä, jos takavaihtaja saa sopivasti jostain tukea!

----------


## Höysö

No selvähän se on ollut jo niistä Cancelaran uskomattomista klassikoista lähtien, että moottorithan siellä jauhaa näillä kestävyysurheilun gladiaattoreilla.

Itse heittäisin niinkin rankan väitteen, että L.A oli ensimmäinen joka tätä moottoria on käyttänyt isoissa kisoissa. Se, että pystyy voittamaan vuoristo ja tempoetapin on jotenkin uskomatonta.

----------


## maalinni

Pitäisi luopua pyörän minimipainosta, niin ei houkuttaisi käyttää moottoria. Sen jälkeen kaikissa yli 5kg fillareissa olisi moottori, eli testaaminenkin helpottuisi.

----------


## maalinni

> No selvähän se on ollut jo niistä Cancelaran uskomattomista klassikoista lähtien, että moottorithan siellä jauhaa näillä kestävyysurheilun gladiaattoreilla.
> 
> Itse heittäisin niinkin rankan väitteen, että L.A oli ensimmäinen joka tätä moottoria on käyttänyt isoissa kisoissa. Se, että pystyy voittamaan vuoristo ja tempoetapin on jotenkin uskomatonta.



no jos käyttää amfetamiinia, niin ei ole ollenkaan uskomatonta.

edit: uskomatonta on se, että jamppa on vielä hengissä.

----------


## buhvalo

> Sähkömoottori on kyllä paljon törkeämpi kuin douppaaminen. Noin niinkuin mun mielestä.



Näin taitaa olla omakin tulkinta. Eepolla ja muilla mausteilla saivat jokin 6% lisää villeinä aikoina. Nyt tuollaisella perseentärisyttimellä max.250W, joka on mäkinylkylle 70% lisää. Toki se pienin 50W hyrräkin poikii hyvät lisäprosentit.

----------


## PuffySticker

Kuten mainitsin jo muualla, niin mielestäni breveteillä ja audaxeilla voidaan ihan hyvin sallia nää moottorit. Kunhan energia tuotetaan vain ja ainoastaan napadynamolla.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Aika nolo case kyllä tää moottori case. Nuori likka ja kaikkee. Ymmärtäs jos joku karvanen kolli mutta. No, eihän se moottori sukupuolta kato.



Mutta eiks se sanonut että jonkun vahingon tai erehdyksen kautta mekatsut moottorin hänen fillariinsa asensi ja hän ei tienny yhtään mitään koko asiasta.

Ei kai silloin voi mistään syyttää?  ;-)

Siis pyytämättä ja yllätyksenä niin ku joku faksi aikoinaan.

----------


## EsaJ

Mut positiivarina, ekan kerran suomen media tais noteerata cyclocrossin ��

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/muutlajit/...216171629.html

----------


## Frosty

> No voe helvettiläinen. Eikä ole. Mieti nyt viisas ihminen pyörää, joka nojaa kahvilan seinään ilman kuskia. Lähtekö se liikkeelle, jos klikkailet sähkövaihtajan nappeja?



Ymmärrän näkökantasi, mutta mielestäni kyse on edelleen vain sävyerosta. Tämä sävyero tulee siitä, kuinka suoraan pyörän liikkeeseen vaikutetaan sähköllä. Joka tapauksessa fyysiseen ajosuoritukseen on fundamentaalisesti kajottu käyttämällä ajosuorituksessa sähkölaitetta korvaamaan kuskin fyysistä suoritetta. Nythän on vielä kehitteillä automaattisesti oikean kadenssin pitäviä automaattivaihteita, jotka toimiessaan ja ollessaan hyväksyttyjä poistavat tarpeen osata ajaa oikealla vaihteella. 

Eihän myöskään esimerkiksi ylävartalon staattinen työ varsinaisesti kuljeta pyörää eteenpäin. Voidaan siis varmasti sallia ylävartaloa tukeavat apulaitteet.  Yksi mitä olen kanssa miettinyt, olisi pienen kameran asentaminen stongaan. Sitten voisi ajaa ajetaan pää polvien välissä pientä reaaliaikaista screeniä tuijottaen. Ehkä ohjaustakin voisi stabiloida sähköisellä avustimella jotenkin niin, että aikaa ja energiaa syövä mutkittelu vähenisi merkittävästi.

Mielestäni kuitenkin periaatteellinen ulkoisen avustamisen raja on jo ylitetty.

----------


## rhubarb

^ Öö.

Olet väärässä. Tästä on turha kinata.

----------


## maalinni

No onhan mustalla ja valkoisellakin sävyero...

----------


## rjr

> ^ Öö.
> 
> Olet väärässä. Tästä on turha kinata.



Kerrankin hyvin perusteltu mielipide. Vai ihan oikea totuus?

----------


## Erkko

> Ymmärrän näkökantasi, mutta mielestäni kyse on edelleen vain sävyerosta. Tämä sävyero tulee siitä, kuinka suoraan pyörän liikkeeseen vaikutetaan sähköllä. Joka tapauksessa fyysiseen ajosuoritukseen on fundamentaalisesti kajottu käyttämällä ajosuorituksessa sähkölaitetta korvaamaan kuskin fyysistä suoritetta. Nythän on vielä kehitteillä automaattisesti oikean kadenssin pitäviä automaattivaihteita, jotka toimiessaan ja ollessaan hyväksyttyjä poistavat tarpeen osata ajaa oikealla vaihteella. 
> 
> Eihän myöskään esimerkiksi ylävartalon staattinen työ varsinaisesti kuljeta pyörää eteenpäin. Voidaan siis varmasti sallia ylävartaloa tukeavat apulaitteet.  Yksi mitä olen kanssa miettinyt, olisi pienen kameran asentaminen stongaan. Sitten voisi ajaa ajetaan pää polvien välissä pientä reaaliaikaista screeniä tuijottaen. Ehkä ohjaustakin voisi stabiloida sähköisellä avustimella jotenkin niin, että aikaa ja energiaa syövä mutkittelu vähenisi merkittävästi.
> 
> Mielestäni kuitenkin periaatteellinen ulkoisen avustamisen raja on jo ylitetty.



Tämä on erittäin hyvin sanottu. Itsekin olen täsmälleen tätä mieltä.

----------


## OJ

Jos douppaa ja ajaa kilpakumppaneitaan kovempaa, niin tuuppaa kropastaan kovempia tehoja kuin muut. Jos huijaa sähkömoottorinnavulla ja voittaa, niin tuuppaa vähemmän tai yhtä paljon tehoja ja moottori tuottaa ne "voittotehot". Minä kuvittelen pienen eron noiden välillä.

----------


## paaton

> Jos douppaa ja ajaa kilpakumppaneitaan kovempaa, niin tuuppaa kropastaan kovempia tehoja kuin muut. Jos huijaa sähkömoottorinnavulla ja voittaa, niin tuuppaa vähemmän tai yhtä paljon tehoja ja moottori tuottaa ne "voittotehot". Minä kuvittelen pienen eron noiden välillä.



Nainen olikin aika fiksu.
Eronahan on se, että moottorin kanssa pysyy varmemmin hengissä.

----------


## leecher

Mutku se oli kaverin pyörä, eikä tää superjunnu ollut edes käyttänyt sitä? Mites tää doping nyt sitten todistetaan?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Ei välii käyttikö ja oliko oma, kiikkiin jäi. http://velonews.competitor.com/2016/...l-fraud_394361

----------


## NoNo

Menee offariksi, mutta kun on ollut metsässä jo vähän aikaa niin :
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/elec...a-dello-sport/ 
eli pitäisi varmaan kieltää korkealaippaiset kiekot ? 

Toisaalta samaan syssyyn kaikki viivalla olevat ovat syyllisiä tähän :
"Ihmiset ovat kautta aikojen yrittäneet keinotekoisesti parantaa suorituskykyään. Yleisin tunnettu keino on harjoittelu ja valmennus jotain lajia varten."

Mikä sitten on kulloinkin kiellettyä on suhteessa ajankohtaan.

----------


## JuhoIlmari

Ei paukku vaan potkut: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/lupu...-fires-kocjan/

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Ei välii käyttikö ja oliko oma, kiikkiin jäi.



Noin kai sen on oikeasti mentävä.  Vastuu viimekädessä on aina urheilijalla itsellään.  Muutenhan voisi kaikenmaailman selittelyillä aina välttää sanktiot .

Ja jo lähtökohtaisesti on tuollaisten vain ja ainoastaan vilppiin sopivien laitteiden hallussapito jo selvä osoitus aikomuksista.  Jos tiimillä olisi johonkin muuhun tarkoitukseen kuin kilpailuun, vaikka mekaanikoille tms,ollut käytössään sähköpyörä, niin siinähän voi akut ja moottorit olla ihan näkyvissä jolloin on ihan selvä ja reilu peli ja kaikki tietää että toihan on tarkoitettu muuhun kuin kilpailijoiden käyttöön.

----------


## maalinni

En huomannut, että pyörä painoi pari kiloa normaalia enemmän. Lajissa, jossa pyörää vielä kannetaan. Uskottavaa.

----------


## Mattia

^Mutku ei painanu, kiitos UCIn minimipainosäännön (kai se on voimassa kyklorossissaki ?)

----------


## maalinni

> ^Mutku ei painanu, kiitos UCIn minimipainosäännön (kai se on voimassa kyklorossissaki ?)



No nii joo, unohtu.

----------


## Munarello

Mutta miksi ihmeessä sen kaverin pyörä, jonka kanssa kuulemma aina silloin tällöin kuulemma ajelevat lenkkiä, oli siellä pit lanella kilpailun aikana?

----------


## leecher

Näkyykö nuo sekoilut ucin sivuilla olevassa kisakoosteessa?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ilmora

Hesarikin heräsi: Belgialainen pyöräilyperhe: Tyttären pyörästä löytyi MM-kisoissa moottori, veli kilpailukiellossa eposta.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

^Todella urheilullinen perhe, ei voi muuta sanoa.

----------


## buhvalo

Hollannin kieli ei filmistä aukea mutta jotain kuvamateriaalista voi poimia.

http://www.crankpunk.com/blogs/crank...ajor-race.html

----------


## VesaP

^^^Oli unohdettu papukaijavarkaus tuosta Hesarin stoorista. Linnatuomio uhkaa veljeä ja isää. 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/van-...otorised-bike/

----------


## ilmora

> ^^^Oli unohdettu papukaijavarkaus tuosta Hesariin stoorista. Linnatuomio uhkaa veljeä ja isää.



Aivan uskomatonta! Tuosta voisi Wes Anderson tehdä elokuvan ja silti sitä syytettäisiin epärealistiseksi.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## buhvalo

> ^^^Oli unohdettu papukaijavarkaus tuosta Hesariin stoorista. Linnatuomio uhkaa veljeä ja isää. 
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/van-...otorised-bike/



Papukaijan rintafile antaa siiveet.

----------


## plr

Tässä dopingtapauksessa on tavallista hauskemmat selitykset ja tarina on myös kiinnostava. Kirja- ja elokuvaoikeuksista saanee jo voita leivän päälle?

----------


## EsaJ

Saldenila sai hetken valmiiksi sähköistettyjä cycloja


http://www.cxmagazine.com/buy-pedal-...riessches-bike

----------


## asb

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/katu...ing-violation/

Katushalle toka käry vuoden sisään. Joko tulis tiimibänniä?

----------


## OJ

Tokkopa tosta nalli napsahtaa. En tiedä kuinka kauan toi aine näkyy testeissä, mutta WADA kielsi ton aineen vasta 1.1.2016, eli saattaa löytyä porsaanreikä. Latviassa kehitelty aine, jota voi ostaa edullisesti ja kätevästi ilman reseptiä, eli eiköhän toi ole ollut melko suosittu "lisäravinne". WADAN tarkkailulistalle aine oli lisätty vasta 2015 ja ilmeisesti sitä oli näytteistä löytynyt.

Ehkä WADA saa pikkuhiljaa lisättyä muitakin aineita listoilleen.

----------


## rhubarb

Paolinikin oli vain ottanut vähän tanssipuuteria, noista tulee yhteensä vasta yksi käry.

----------


## jarit

Nenän puuterointia kesken TdF:n?  olisiko kuitenkin puuteroitu harjoituskaudella ja käry tuli vasta kun ne veret tankattiin takaisin mieheen Tourilla?

----------


## kuovipolku

Paolini kärysi 4. etapilla. Tuommoinen klassinen veritankkaukseen liittyvä moka malliin tapaus Martti Vainio on toki yksi järkeenkäypä teoria, mutta asioista jotain tietävien mukaan on yhtä lailla mahdollista että kokaiinia oli nautittu TdF:n aattona, sillä aineenvaihduntatuotteet aiheuttavat positiivisen tuloksen tyypillisesti 2-5 vrk ja voivat näkyä testissä vielä 10 vrk:n kuluttua.

----------


## plr

Inrng.com kertoo Paolinin tapauksesta: http://inrng.com/2016/02/katusha-ride-on/#more-27551

Lyhyesti: UCI pitää Paolinin kokaiinin käyttöä virkistyksellisenä, joten tiimi ei saa osallistumissanktiota, vaikka UCIn omat säännöt näin määräävät. Virkistyskäyttöä ei pidetä varsinaisena dopingina.

Katushan joukkuelääkäri kertoo, että kofeiinia ja kokaiinia käytettiin stimulantteina, jotta aamulla pystyttiin heräämään illalla vedettyjen unilääkkeiden aiheuttamasta pöhnästä.

Lisäksi spekuloidaan, että UCI ei uskalla lähteä kovalle linjalle, koska Katjusan takana on vaikutusvaltaisia henkilöitä ja koko tiimirangaistus ei ehkä kestä tiukkaa oikeuskäsittelyä.

Keskimääräistä kiinnostavampi juttu tämä.

----------


## kuovipolku

Korjattakoon ja täsmennettäköön pikkutarkkana sen verran että vaikka kyseinen lääkäri, Massimo Besnati, kertookin La Gazzetta dello Sportin jutussa tienneensä Paolinin unilääkkeiden liikakäytöstä, uutinen kokaiinista tuli hanelle "kuin salama kirkkaalta taivaalta". (Ehkäpä hän ei voisi ilman seuraamuksia myöntääkään muuta.)

Paolinin käyttämän unilääkkeen vaikuttava aine on lormetatsepami jonka pitkäaikaisten käyttäjien ongelmaksi tyypillisesti muodostuu annoskoon kasvaminen ja vaikeahko riippuvuus. Besnatin mukaan Paolini torjui unilääkkeen käytön aiheuttamaa tokkuraisuutta 5-6 kupilla kahvia eli hänen tavanomainen aamuannoksensa oli 200 mg kofeiinia. (Tätä varten Paolinilla olikin aina mukanaan oma laite.) 

Ylläolevasta on toki mahdollista tehdä se arvaus tai johtopäätös että Paolini käytti kokaiinia samaan tarkoitukseen kuin kofeiinia, mutta se ei siis ole Katushan joukkuelääkärin kertomus.

Besnatin mukaan unilääkkeiden lisäksi nuuskan ja alkoholin käyttö ammattipyöräilijöiden keskuudessa ei ole mitenkään harvinaista eikä täysin ongelmatonta. Unilääkkeet eivät koskaan ole hyvä kombinaatio alkoholin tai kipulääkkeiden kanssa.



PS Etiikasta sen verran että Besnati keroo kyllä keskustelleensa aiheesta Paolinin kanssa ja lopulta kieltäytyneensä jatkamasta reseptiä, mutta Paolini on hankkinut reseptin/unilääkkeen muualta. Muuten eli noin yleisesti urheilijoita lähellä olevat lääkärit yleensä selittävät etiikkansa venyvyyden sillä että urheilija käyttää joka tapauksessa eli omin neuvoinkin ja siksi on parempi että käytttö tapahtuu jonkinlaisessa ohjauksessa ja kontrollissa. Tosin elävässä elämässä urheilija, mikäli hänellä on siihen taipumusta ja/tai paineita, saattaa käyttää sekä lääkärin valvonnan puitteissa että lääkärin selän takanakin

----------


## Frosty

Joukkueen lääkäriltä aivan käsittämätöntä ammattietiikkaa! Tulee vähän, tai oikeastaan aika paljonkin, mieleen Michael Jacksonin tapaus.

Ei siis Michael Jacksonin, vaan Michael Jacksonin.

----------


## EsaJ

On sairasta hommaa jos reenataan niin että tulee univaikeudet, joita lääkkeillä korjataan....kaikista ei ole huipulle, edes aineilla... Tärkeintä ois vaalia sitä terveyttä.... Aineiden käytöstä elinikäinen kilpailukielto. Josko saatais puhtaita kilpailijoita tilalle...

----------


## kolistelija

> On sairasta hommaa jos reenataan niin että tulee univaikeudet, joita lääkkeillä korjataan....kaikista ei ole huipulle, edes aineilla... Tärkeintä ois vaalia sitä terveyttä.... Aineiden käytöstä elinikäinen kilpailukielto. Josko saatais puhtaita kilpailijoita tilalle...



Niin kauan kun ajetaan pitkiä etappikisoja, niin kauan ajajilla tulee olemaan ylirasituksesta johtuvia univaikeuksia, oli aineita tai ei. Ei sille varsinaisesti voi mitään, sitä yleisö haluaa ja tilaa.

----------


## plr

Dopingin käyttö ei helpolla lopu. Kun voitoista ja menestyksestä saa valtavat taloudelliset tuotot, niin siinä on peruste parantaa suoritusta. Vielä kun sponsorit ja kattojärjestöt saavat enemmän taloudellista menestystä superstarojen vuoksi, niin heilläkään ei ole aina niin kova hinku paljastaa käyttäjiä. On täysin kiistaton tosiasia, että kemikaaleilla saa lisää fyysistä suorituskykyä.

----------


## OJ

Dopingia käytetään vaikkei olisi mammonaa tai edes mainetta tarjolla...

----------


## leecher

Näin on. Kovimmat dropittajat löytynevät lienee Italian ja ameriikan masters sarjoista. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Niinpä. Kai se voittaminen on aika syvällä ihmisen perimässä.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> On sairasta hommaa jos reenataan niin että tulee univaikeudet, joita lääkkeillä korjataan....kaikista ei ole huipulle, edes aineilla... Tärkeintä ois vaalia sitä terveyttä.... Aineiden käytöstä elinikäinen kilpailukielto. Josko saatais puhtaita kilpailijoita tilalle...



En sano tätä huumeiden tai lääkkeiden käytön puolustukseksi, mutta: Ei ole sairasta hommaa reenata niin, että tulee univaikeuksia. Lyhyellä aikavälillä. Vain sellainen harjoittelu joka järkyttää kropan homeostaasia, kehittää. En ala tässä ketjussa kinaamaan tästä sen enempää, mutta harjoitteluhan on erilaisten sopivankokoisten tuhojen aiheuttamista kropalle, johon kroppa sitten sopeutuu jos tietyt edellytykset toteutuvat. Teoriassa kaikki menee aina oikein ja nätisti, mutta ei aina sitten kuitenkaan. Kilpailumäärien nostaminen voi olla myöskin harjoittelullinen tavoite. Kisojen tehoja ei vaan aina voi hallita kun kisan kilpailullisen tilanteen rakentuminen päättää jossain määrin urheilijan puolesta kuinka kovaa on vedettävä. Tällöin menee kropassa ajoittain överiksi ja univaikeudet.

----------


## J T K

Kuskit valitaan joukkueeseen tekemään töitä sen eteen, että tulosta tulee ja sponsorit saavat sijoitukselleen tuottoa. Kuski on aikalailla väline, jolla on käytössään myös erilaisia välineitä tuloksen ulosmittaamiseen. Onko kaikki läpinäkyvää? Enpä usko, että on. Eritoten se kemiallinen puoli.

----------


## OJ

Kun noita ei-kiellettyjä sekä testeissä näkymättömiä lääkkeitä on melko paljon, niin toki niitä käytetään. Tietty voi uskotella itselleen, että esimerkiksi viimeisimmän käryn ainetta ei olisi käytetty laajastikin koska se ei ollut kiellettyä ennen 1.1.2016

----------


## paaton

Katsoin vasta nyt pantanin dokkarin.
Hienosti oli kyllä tehty. Sai ainakin minut ajattelemaan dopingia moneltakin kannalta...

Ehkäpä rangaistuksia pitäisi siirtää pyöräilijästä tiimien ja sponsoreiden suuntaan?
Se urheilijan syyllistäminen on vaan yksinkertaiselle ihmiselle se helpoin vaihtoehto.

----------


## PeeHoo

Kovaa peliä/surullinen sairaskohtaus (tarpeeton ylipyyhitään)
* Venäjän dopingvalvonnan ex-pomo kuoli * 


Venäjän anti-dopingtoimiston (Rusada)  
entinen toiminnanjohtaja Nikita Kamajev
on kuollut. Hän oli kuollessaan        
50-vuotias.                            

Kamajev erosi Rusadan johdosta joulu-  
kuussa sen jälkeen, kun maailman anti- 
dopingneuvosto Wada oli paljastanut    
laajaa dopingin käyttöä ja korruptiota 
Venäjän urheiluorganisaatiossa. Venäjä 
suljettiin marraskuussa ulos kansain-  
välisistä yleisurheilukilpailuista.    

Rusadan entinen pääjohtaja Ramil       
Khabriev, joka myös erosi Rusadasta    
skandaalin takia, kertoi Kamajevin     
mahdollisesti kuolleen                 
sydänkohtaukseen.   
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-35575774

----------


## YT

^Tervekin mies kuolee sydänkohtaukseen kun FSB koputtaa oveen aamuyöllä.

----------


## Hääppönen

> ^Tervekin mies kuolee sydänkohtaukseen kun FSB koputtaa oveen aamuyöllä.



"Vanha venäläinen sanonta".

----------


## CamoN

Kerstiniä vituttaa jo valmiiksi. Tämä on tätä nykyajan journalismia täydessä kukassaan?

----------


## OJ

> Kerstiniä vituttaa jo valmiiksi. Tämä on tätä nykyajan journalismia täydessä kukassaan?



Ja Kerstinillä ei taida olla mitään muuta kontaktia urheilumaailmaan kuin nuorten taitoluistelutyttöjen ihastelu hotellin käytävillä. VMP. 

Kerstinille tiedoksi, urheilu ei ole aina kikattelua ja suloista niiailua oli dopingia tai ei. Itse asiassa kilpaurheilu on aika sekopäistä touhua jopa puhtain jauhoin mennessä....varsinkin jos kilpakumppanit vetävät aineita, mutta jotkut tästä tykkäävät ja 5 tunnin lenkki räntäloskapaskassa saattaa olla jollain tasolla nautittavaa vaikkei kikatuta. Ja minä en ole edes aiheen asiantuntija, minulla loppui lahjat ja kantti hyvissä ajoin ennen oikean kilpaurheilun aloittamista.

----------


## 90kg

_"The Sunday Times_ claimed anti-ageing specialist Mark Bonar had  been secretly filmed also confessing to supplying banned substances such  as erythropoietin (EPO), steroids and human growth hormone to British  Tour de France cyclists and a British boxing champion."

The Sunday Times maksumuurin takana mutta tuossa hiukan 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/201...ritish-doctor/

The Sunday Timesilla on ymmärtääkseni hallussan myös WADA:sta (vai oliko IAAF:stä?) vuotanut tuhansien urheilijoiden verinäytteiden tietokanta. TST on tehnyt yhteistyötä saksalaisen ARD-kanavan kanssa joka taannoin paljasti Venäjän dopingongelmat. Tänä iltana ilmeisesti ARD:llä ja WDR:llä myös tuosta UK tapauksesta.

----------


## OJ

Eikö tästä ollut juttua jo joskus 2013? Ehkä palataan taas asialle vuonna 2019. No onneksi britit ovat puhtaita ja me on ne muut, jotka douppaa.

----------


## OJ

Tohtori Bonar liittyy niiden joukkoon, jotka menivät tyhmyyksissään puhumaan dopingista https://twitter.com/mrasmussen1974/s...25654868389888 Ja Cookson taitaa olla ihan samasta puusta veistetty kuin edeltäjänsä.

----------


## 90kg

10 min enkkuversio ARD:n jutusta. 

http://www.sportschau.de/doping/vide...rsion-100.html

Bonar kehuskelee että Tourin nousujen kunkku asiakas.

----------


## plr

"The British Sports Ministry said it was shocked and deeply concerned." eli tässä vaiheessa ei vielä mitään reaktiota sieltä.

----------


## plr

> Tohtori Bonar liittyy niiden joukkoon, jotka menivät tyhmyyksissään puhumaan dopingista



Työtapaturma. Hän oli pitämässä myyntipuhetta asiakkaaksi luulemalleen henkilölle. Suositteluketju oli jotenkin päässyt lahoamaan, kun toimittaja pääsi sisään luuppiin. Bonarin pitää muuttaa prosessiaan, ettei sama satu uudelleen.

Bonarilla on hyvänä suojana lääkärin vaitiolovelvollisuus ja mitenpä kukaan jälkikäteen voi todeta, että hän ei määrännyt testosteronia, kasvuhormonia, jne. aineita lääketieteellisesti muusta syystä kuin doping. Lääkärin puolelta tämä vyyhti ei helpolla lähde purkautumaan.

----------


## pikku-mihkali

"mastered the climbs of tour de France". Kukahan se mahtaisi olla. Kukaan cyborg se ei voi olla sillä nehän on maailman puhtain tiimi joka jopa julkistaa teho tietoja, tosin ne on noin 6% väärin kun niillä on soikiat rattaat.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## jarit

Paolinin tuomio.
Kesäkuussa on puuteroitu nenää. Tourin ennakkotesteissä se kuitenkaan näy testissä, mutta muutaman ajopäivän jälkeen otetussa näytteessä kuitenkiin on jäämiä kokasta. Savuavaa asetta, tai pikemminkin vuotavaa veripussia ei ole löydetty.
http://velonews.competitor.com/2016/...ine-use_402387

----------


## OJ

Ja hupsista! Wada säätää Meldoniumin kanssa kun tuli liikaa käryjä.

----------


## kuovipolku

Ehkä pienen pakon edessä, sillä CAS:issa tuomiot todennäköisesti kaatuisivat monissa tapauksissa. Mutta saa nähdä pääsevätkö kaikki tai läheskään kaikki kärähtäneet urheilijat pälkähästä vain selittämällä tai antamalla hankkimiensa asiantuntijoiden selittää että positiivinen näyte johtuu viime vuoden puolella käytetystä meldoniumista - vai pystyvätkö WADA:n asiantuntijat määrittelemään sellaiset pitoisuusrajat ja sellaisen puoliintumisajan(?) että ainakin osa niinsanotusti kestää hovissakin.

http://www.bbc.com/sport/36034369

----------


## plr

> Paolinin tuomio. Kesäkuussa on puuteroitu nenää.



Hauska perustelu: The Anti-Doping Tribunal found the rider guilty of a non-intentional anti-doping rule violation.

Paolini kuitenkin itse kertoo, että kokaiinia tuli vedettyä eikä ihan tahattomasti. Seurauksena 18 kuukauden kilpailukielto, vaikka yleensä napsahtaa 2 vuotta. Saa nähdä vieläkö palaa ammattilaiseksi vai jääkö eläkkeelle.

----------


## rhubarb

“Non-intentional” sisältänee myös ns. viihdekäytön jonka tarkoituksena/seurauksena ei ole kilpailullinen etu.

----------


## OJ

Cokkeli ei taida olla kiellettyä kilpailujen ulkopuolella, siis anti-dopingin näkökulmasta. Jostain syystä ei nalli napsahtanut Tourin alun testissä, mutta pari päivää myöhemmin käry kävi. Ettei vaan olisi tullut huumehet koneeseen verenlisäyksen yhteydessä.

----------


## leecher

> Cokkeli ei taida olla kiellettyä kilpailujen ulkopuolella, siis anti-dopingin näkökulmasta. Jostain syystä ei nalli napsahtanut Tourin alun testissä, mutta pari päivää myöhemmin käry kävi. Ettei vaan olisi tullut huumehet koneeseen verenlisäyksen yhteydessä.



Hyvä pointti! Eipä tullut itselle mieleen kun pähkäilin miten tuo käry on käynyt. Tuo vaikuttaa todennäköiseltä vaihtoehdolta, kun ekassa testissä ei käry käynyt.

----------


## Jabadabado

> Ehkä pienen pakon edessä, sillä CAS:issa tuomiot todennäköisesti kaatuisivat monissa tapauksissa. Mutta saa nähdä pääsevätkö kaikki tai läheskään kaikki kärähtäneet urheilijat pälkähästä vain selittämällä tai antamalla hankkimiensa asiantuntijoiden selittää että positiivinen näyte johtuu viime vuoden puolella käytetystä meldoniumista - vai pystyvätkö WADA:n asiantuntijat määrittelemään sellaiset pitoisuusrajat ja sellaisen puoliintumisajan(?) että ainakin osa niinsanotusti kestää hovissakin.
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/sport/36034369



Uskoisin että nuo positiiviset käryt meldoniumista antaneet urheilijat tulee saamaan varoituksen, mutta kilpailukieltoja ei tulla antamaan. Ja hieman oudolta se on tuntunut ettei Venäjällä olisi tiedetty meldoniumin muuttuneen vuoden alussa kielletyksi, se ei vain katoa elimistöstä niin nopeasti kuin WADA ja kärynneet on luulleet.

----------


## plr

Entä jos ottaa EPOa jaksaakseen heilua yökerhossa tanssilattialla?  :Vink:

----------


## Pesonito

Henao hyllyllä. Skylla taas kädet täynnä hommia setvitä Henaon ja Dr. Bonarin epäselvyyksiä.

----------


## VesaP

^On se kumma kun aina yhdellä ja samalla tyypillä on epäselvyyksiä.  Kolumbiasta tulee iso läjä kovia kuskeja eikä muilla näytä mitään ongelmia olevan. Vain tällä yhdellä. Ja tämän Henaon epäselvyyksiä selitetään aina että asuu korkealla. Kait ne muutkin kolumbialaiset asuu korkealla. Tai no, voihan Henao olla varttunut vieläkin korkeammalla kuin esim Quintanat.

Onneksi Froome asuu matalalla. Ei tuu epäselvyyksiä.

GO Froome!  :Hymy:  Ylpeänä vedän SKY:n faniteepaitaa päälle (heti kun kelit lämpenee) tänäkin kesänä!

Edit: Jotenkin tämän ketjun otsikosta tuli mieleen että kattokaahan The Program leffa. Se kertoo Lancesta mutta tällä kertaa näyteltyjen ihmisten voimin. Oli todella hupaisaa seurata leffaa kun vaikka sitä ei ollut koskaan nähnytkään, osasi jatkuvasti arvata mitä tulee eteen ja about samoilla sanamuodoillakin ja tapahtumilla mitä oikeassa elämässäkin oli tapahtunut. Hyvin näytellyt roolit tuossa, esim tohtori Ferrari oli kuin no, tohtori Ferrari.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## OJ

Britit ne vaan on niin paljon kovempia treenaamaan, lahjakkaampia sekä tietty tosissaan liikkeellä, niin ne nyt vaan murskaa doupparit.

----------


## kervelo

> ...On se kumma kun aina yhdellä ja samalla tyypillä on epäselvyyksiä...



Nyt pinnalle nousseet epäselvyydet ovat itse asiassa ne ihan samat kuin silloin aiemmin. Silloin aiemmin (2014) Sky-talli itse huomasi ne Henaon poikkeamat biopassissa ja teki niistä selvityksen dopingviranomaisille. Viranomaiset ovat vasta nyt ottaneet tuon asian käsittelyyn.

Tiimin tiedot kertoo asiasta tarkemmin:
http://www.teamsky.com/teamsky/home/...Dl2DoeeXqLO.97

----------


## plr

Danilo di Luca kertoo kirjassaan dopingin suorituskykyä nostavasta vaikutuksesta "Doping improves your performance between 5 and 7 per cent, and maybe 10 to 12 per cent when you are in a peak shape."

Hän myös arvelee olleensa uuden EPO-testin ensimmäinen kiinnijäänyt. Mikroannostelulla piti olla 6-8 tunnin aika, jolloin aine voi näkyä testeissä, mutta uusi testi löysi aineen 24 h.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/di-l...autobiography/

----------


## PetriV

Femke Van den Driessche sitten sai 6 vuoden kilpailukiellon ja 20 000 Sveitsin frangin sakot. Tiimistä ei uutisessa mainittu:http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/van-...anical-doping/

----------


## Mattia

Tiimillä ei ollu mitn tekemistä asian kanssa. Kärys maajoukkueen kanssa. Maajoukkuetta olis pitäny sakottaa.

----------


## MacKonte

Uutinen sai huomiota paikallismediassakin: http://www.ess.fi/urheilu/urheilu-uu...-vuoden-pannan

----------


## puffe

^
Jutussa sanottiin akku ja moottori piilotettu satulan alle.
Osaako joku palstan rakettitohtori hieman avata lisää miten toi systeemi toimi?

----------


## PetriV

> Tiimillä ei ollu mitn tekemistä asian kanssa. Kärys maajoukkueen kanssa. Maajoukkuetta olis pitäny sakottaa.



Tarkoitin tässä tapauksessa huoltotiimiä, oli kyseessä maajoukkue tai kilpatiimi.

----------


## MacKonte

Tuollainen on ihan tavallisen pyöräilijän saatavilla:

http://www.vivax-assist.com/en/unter...ghtweight-E-Bi

Kisakoneessa voi olla vielä kevyempi ja tehokkaampi moottori. Akku mahtuu myös pystyputkeen, koska tällähän ei ajeta sähkövoimalla kilometrejä vaan otetaan se irtiotto tai loppukiri sähkön avustamana...

Jarrukahvaan voi integroida painikkeen, jolla moottori kytketään päälle vaikkapa langattomasti. Ammattikoulun pojat rakensivat tälläisestä demolaitteen, jossa komennot liikkuu bluetoothin kautta. Helmpompiakin tapoja on ja laitteet pieniä.

----------


## Miha

http://www.salden.nl/en/bikes-and-fr...roadbikes.html

tuolta sitten vaan tilaileman, pysyy paremmin sitten vaikkapa TdH:n pelotonissa...

----------


## PatilZ

^ kiitti!

Tilaukseen meni! Tänä vuonna irtiottoon Bembölessä. Jaa niin, joku hymiön tähän.

----------


## jmrr

Simon Yates antanut positiivisen näytteen (Terbutaline) Paris-Nice:ssä.
http://www.greenedgecycling.com/news...l-finding.phps
Tiimin lääkäri on ottanut täyden vastuun tapauksesta.

----------


## kuovipolku

Tämä on toisaalta erittäin uskottava ja toisaalta erittäin epäuskottava selitys. Astmaerivapauden hakemisen pitäisi olla tällä tasolla ja ammattimaisesti toimivassa tiimissä selvä ja varmistettu rutiini. 

http://www.antidoping.fi/astmalaakitys

Pitäisikö esim uskoa että velipojalle oli semmoinen haettu ja saatu ja hyvä tohtori vain sattui sekoittamaan veljekset mielessään? Tai kaivoiko tiimilääkäri vain kassistaan väärän inhalaattorin?

----------


## OJ

Ei hätää Simon Yates on hyvä tyyppi. Uusi sukupolvi yms. 

Olisi varmaan pitänyt pysytellä salbutamolissa johon ei kaiketi tarvitse erivapautta terapeuttisilla annoksilla.

Eikä lääkäri näytä mitään vastuuta ottavan. Siinä on muuten lääkärillä meriittejä tiimeistä kuten once, mapei, quick step ja real madrid. Sinkewitz nimesi hyvän tohtorin, mutta tästähän ei seurannut yhtään mitään.

Lisätäänpä vielä, että salbutamol tai terbutaliini tarjoavat korkeilla annoksilla vain marginaalista etua (pun intended sanoisi amerikkalainen)

----------


## buhvalo

> Ei hätää Simon Yates on hyvä tyyppi. Uusi sukupolvi yms. 
> 
> Olisi varmaan pitänyt pysytellä salbutamolissa johon ei kaiketi tarvitse erivapautta terapeuttisilla annoksilla.
> 
> Eikä lääkäri näytä mitään vastuuta ottavan. Siinä on muuten lääkärillä meriittejä tiimeistä kuten once, mapei, quick step ja real madrid. Sinkewitz nimesi hyvän tohtorin, mutta tästähän ei seurannut yhtään mitään.
> 
> Lisätäänpä vielä, että salbutamol tai terbutaliini tarjoavat korkeilla annoksilla vain marginaalista etua (pun intended sanoisi amerikkalainen)



Ja sinä, maailman ainoa kyynikkö, tulet tänne vaahtoamaan sarkastista paskaa. Eikö jamaikan pikajuoksu ole banaaneissa, eikö norjan hiihto ole 10 tunnin kävelyä astmassa, eikö omilla tyynyillä voiteta touria. Onko aussitiimin britin 'astma' brittitiimin taudinkuva, totta vitussa.' Britti' sanottu, astma saavutettu.

----------


## OJ

> Ja sinä, maailman ainoa kyynikkö, tulet tänne vaahtoamaan sarkastista paskaa. Eikö jamaikan pikajuoksu ole banaaneissa, eikö norjan hiihto ole 10 tunnin kävelyä astmassa, eikö omilla tyynyillä voiteta touria. Onko aussitiimin britin 'astma' brittitiimin taudinkuva, totta vitussa.' Britti' sanottu, astma saavutettu.



Tämä selvä. Menen tästä lukemaan Bike Radaria viikonlopuksi.

----------


## buhvalo

> Tämä selvä. Menen tästä lukemaan Bike Radaria viikonlopuksi.



Lukeminen on syntiä, vanhat tiedot on totuutta. Totuus vanhan toistamista. Mutta joo, pyhää ei voita kuin synnittömät, synnittömyys on paras tyyny.

----------


## r.a.i

Oho, onks Buhvalo vetässy kaikki vappusimat kerralla?

----------


## J T K

Tuossa aussimedian juttua astmasta yleisesti ja myös tästä ko. tapauksesta.

http://cyclingtips.com/2016/04/cycli...st-pro-riders/

----------


## buhvalo

> Oho, onks Buhvalo vetässy kaikki vappusimat kerralla?



Oot jäljillä. Irlannin sima perätilasynnyttää filosofin. Ei mene kuitenkaan kiellettyjen listalle.

Vaan onhan tuo Yatesin keissi koomista harrastelijoiden puuhastelua. Kärytä aineesta jota saa luvan kanssa käyttää.  :Hymy:

----------


## YT

> Vaan onhan tuo Yatesin keissi koomista harrastelijoiden puuhastelua. Kärytä aineesta jota saa luvan kanssa käyttää.



Mutta saadakseen luvan, joutuu osoittamaan tarvitsevansa ainetta lääketieteellisistä syistä.

----------


## buhvalo

> Mutta saadakseen luvan, joutuu osoittamaan tarvitsevansa ainetta lääketieteellisistä syistä.



Lienee tallinlääkärin todistus riittävä ja ko.adt on siinä leimasimena?

Näiden kanssa on hauska kuluttaa lepopäivää:

https://wada-main-prod.s3.amazonaws....-report_en.pdf

-Belgiassa ja Espanjassa käryää melkolailla. Espanan kisan ulkopuoliset testit ei oikein pure.
-Ruotsissa käryää pohjoismaista eniten myös suhteellisesti, käryt 90% kisan ulkopuolella. tekevät myös eniten testejä.
-Italiassa terveysministeriöin testeissä käryää huomattavasti suurempi osuus kuin olympiakomitean testeissä. Hmm.

----------


## OJ

Hmmm....yksi käry kasvuhormonista. Joko ainetta ei käytetä tai testi ei toimi kovin hyvin. Veikkaan jälkimmäistä.

----------


## kukavaa

Tätä ei olla taidettu puida vielä. 
http://road.cc/content/news/191633-l...or-usa-cycling
Elikkä epo ja verensiirrot tulisi laillistaa britti (anti?)douppi neuvoja

----------


## plr

Rajanveto on vaikeaa. Esimerkiksi nyt saa ammattilaiskisassa ottaa jonkin verran suorituskykyä parantavia aineita. Hiilihydraatteja ja vettä saa käyttää koko kisan ajan, tosin tarjoamisessa lähellä maalia on rajoituksia. Näillä aineilla pystytään parantamaan suorituskykyä erityisesti pitkän kisan aikana merkittävästi. Kofeiini on ollut välillä kielletty, välillä sallittu. Monissa aineissa on määritelty raja, jota ei saa ylittää testissä. Jotkin aineet ovat täysin kiellettyjä. Voisiko EPO olla sallittu? En tiedä.

----------


## OJ

Niin, jokainen tervekin ihminen tarvitsee vetta ja ravintoa pysyakseen hengissa. En ole ihan varma siita, tarvitseeko terve ihminen Epoa tai veritankkausta. 

Lisaksi, mitenhan ne meinaisi hoitaa testaamisen kun nykyaankin menee parhaimmillaankin vahan heikosti

----------


## plr

Ei varmaankaan ihminen tarvitse hengissäpysymiseen esimerkiksi sokeria, mutta ei sitä silti ole kielletty. Jotkut kuitenkin pitävät sokeria terveydelle erittäin vaarallisena aineena. En toki väitä, että EPO tai veritankkaus olisi terveelle urheilijalle hengissäpysymisen ehto. Mikään ei estäisi sopimasta, että urheilusuorituksen aikana ei saa ravita itseään millään keinolla, vaan maaliin on tultava avustamatta ja ilman mitään suorituskykyä parantavia aineita. Se mikä on sallittua ja mikä kiellettyä on täysin sopimusasia, joka voidaan päättää miten halutaan.

----------


## paaton

> Ei varmaankaan ihminen tarvitse hengissäpysymiseen esimerkiksi sokeria, mutta ei sitä silti ole kielletty. Jotkut kuitenkin pitävät sokeria terveydelle erittäin vaarallisena aineena. En toki väitä, että EPO tai veritankkaus olisi terveelle urheilijalle hengissäpysymisen ehto. Mikään ei estäisi sopimasta, että urheilusuorituksen aikana ei saa ravita itseään millään keinolla, vaan maaliin on tultava avustamatta ja ilman mitään suorituskykyä parantavia aineita. Se mikä on sallittua ja mikä kiellettyä on täysin sopimusasia, joka voidaan päättää miten halutaan.



Eiköhän hyvä lähtökohta ole urheilijan terveys. Aiemminhan ei käsittääkseni saanut tourillakaan olla mukana kuin kaksi pullollista vettä etappia kohden.
Ei kuulosta turvalliselta, eikä se sitä ollutkaan. Samoin tuo energian kieltäminen ajon aikana tarkoittaisi sitä, ettei pidempiä vuorietappeja käytännössä ajettaisi lainkaan. 

Aika hyviä esimerkkejähän jo on, että mikäli vaarallisia aineita ei kielletä, niin huipulla otetaan kaameita riskejä vaikka tiedetään mahdolliset seuraukset.

----------


## plr

Olen aivan varma, että jos rajoituksia ei olisi, niin osa douppaisi itsensä ns. silmämuniaan asti täyteen aineita. Jos kuitenkin urheilijan terveys on lähtökohta, niin miksi esimerkiksi ratsastus on sallittu kilpailumuotona? Jotkut tilastot sanovat, että ratsastaja voi keskimäärin odottaa loukkaantuvansa vakavasti kerran 350 ratsastustuntia kohti. Suhteutettuna vaikka aktiiviharrastajapyöräilijään se tarkoittaisi vakavaa loukkaantumista kerran-pari vuodessa. Johtaako EPO vakavaan terveysuhkaan näin suurella todennäköisyydellä?

Pidempiä vuorietappeja ei ajettaisi yhtä kovaa kuin nykyään ilman kisanaikaista ravintotäydennystä. Kisaa pitäisi tällöin edetä eri tavalla taloudellisesti, jos ei voisi tankata koko ajan. Voisi itse asiassa olla hyvinkin kiinnostavaa seurattavaa, kun kärkipaikalta bonkattaisiin tankin tyhjetessä.

----------


## OJ

Aika mielenkiintoisia kantoja sanoisin. Jos olisi jotain vesirajoituksia, niin vuorietapit olisivat korkeintaan 2 tunnin mittaisia. Oletettavasti etapin jälkeen tippaan meneminen johtaisi automaattiseen hylkäykseen?

EPO ei välttämättä ole vaarallista kunhan pitää hematokriitin alle 50, mutta esimerkiksi kortisoonin krooninen käyttö matalammillakin annoksilla on varsin haitallista. Jos on rajoja, niin niitä rajoja pitää pystyä valvomaan. Jos ei ole rajoja, niin joku tappaa itsensä noilla aineilla vaikka kohtuukäyttö ei vaarallista olisikaan. Tosin EPOkin voi olla matalammillakin annoksilla vaarallinen jos vaikutuksia tarkastellaan pitkällä aikavälillä.

----------


## paaton

Trolliahan nämä plr:n hevos ja vesi vertaukset ovat. Tuntuvat toimivankin.

----------


## plr

Hauska ainakin minulle aikaisemmin tuntematon yksityiskohta oli tuo, että TdF:ssä ei ole joskus saanut olla kuin kaksi pullollista vettä etappia kohti. Otin veden vain esimerkiksi siitä, että kilpailu- ja dopingsäännöissä voidaan sopia eri aineita sallituiksi tai kielletyiksi. Voi tietenkin miettiä kuinka urheiluhenkistä on pyöräkisassa tilata radiopuhelimella huoltoauto viereen tuomaan tölkki kokista ja energiapatukka. Nykysäännöissä tämä on sallittua. Voisihan ravintohuolto olla rajattu esimerkiksi siihen, mitä taskuihin mahtuu startissa ja ruokahuoltoalueen antimiin. Olisiko tuo nykyistä huonompi ratkaisu?

Jos miettii mitä tarkoittaa suorituskykyä parantava aine (performance-enhancing drug, PED), niin se on määritelmällisesti mikä tahansa aine, joka parantaa ihmisen suorituskykyä. Ne voivat parantaa vaikkapa fyysistä tai kognitiivistä suorituskykyä. Ne voivat olla sallittuja, kiellettyjä tai joskus myös laittomia urheilussa tai muussa käytössä. Aineet liikkuvat dopingainelistalla molempiin suuntiin eli kielletyt aineet tulevat välillä sallituiksi ja ennen sallittuja aineita siirtyy kiellettyjen listalle. Mm. alkoholin käyttö oli sallittua kilpailun aikana Tour de Francessa 60-luvulle saakka.

Urheilijan terveys on hyvä lähtökohta. EPOn käyttö ei ole useimmissa maissa laitonta ja lääkärit voivat sitä määrätä potilailleen. Wiki kertoo EPOsta ”Käyttö lääketieteessä. Lyhytkestoisesti käytettynä se on turvallinen eikä käyttöön yleensä liity haittavaikutuksia. Pitkäkestoisessa käytössä EPO voi kuitenkin aiheuttaa sydän- ja verenkiertoelimistöön kohdistuvia haittoja, kuten verenpaineen nousua ja kohonnutta verisuonitukosten riskiä.” Tällä hetkellä aine on kiellettyjen aineiden listalla. Voi olla, että se ei ole listalla joskus tulevaisuudessa.
Pari esimerkkiä sallituista aineista. ADTn (WADAn) dopingainelistan mukaan efedriinin ja morfiinin käyttö on sallittu kilpailuissa, kunhan dopingtestissä pitoisuus ei ylitä raja-arvoa. Kodeiini ja etyylimorfiini ovat sallittuja ilman rajoituksia lääkärin määräyksellä. Näillä aineilla on haittavaikutuksia terveyteen, mutta suorituskykyä parantavia vaikutuksia.

Oma lukunsa ovat nykytermin mekaaninen doping alle menevät keinot. 1947 TdF voittajan tiedettiin ottaneen lyijyllä täytettyjä vesipulloja kyytiin vuorten huipulla, jotta alas pääsi nopeammin. En tiedä onko tuo ollut tai onko se nyt kiellettyä. Nykyäänkin näkee silloin tällöin vuoren huipulla annettavan täydet juomapullot pyöräilijälle, mikä parantaa laskuvauhtia. Näissä säännöt asettavat rajat johonkin kohtaan ja väärällä puolella oleva on kiellettyä/dopingia.

Se missä menee raja sallitun ja kielletyn, dopingin ja ei-dopingin välillä, on sopimusasia. Tälle ei ole olemassa yleispätevää määritelmää. Maailman Antidopingtoimisto WADA julkaisee vuosittain Kielletyt aineet ja menetelmät urheilussa -luettelon, joka lienee paras referenssi kullakin ajanhetkellä. Tämä ja kunkin urheilulajin säännöt määrittävät mikä on dopingia ja mikä ei.

----------


## kp63

kyllä tässä PLR on 100% oikeassa. Sopimusasia. Olen kuullut, että joku masennuslääke (siis sallittu lääkärin reseptillä) estäisi ihmistä reagoimasta ylikuumenemiseen. No tän faktoja en ole tutkinut. Ratafilossa käytetään kipulääkkeitä, jotta ylitetään "kipukynnys". Voishan nekin olla sovittu kielletyiksi. magneesiumia etc otetaan matkalla jne. Voishan se olla TDF:ssä niinkin, että saat startissa ottaa patonkia ja juustoa niin paljon kun haluat ja matkalla saat lisäksi vettä. Sopimusasia sekin.

----------


## plr

> Oletettavasti etapin jälkeen tippaan meneminen johtaisi automaattiseen hylkäykseen?



Nykysäännöillä saa mennä tiputukseen nesteytymään, jos on saanut TUEn (Therepeutic Use Exemption) tai jos suoritetaan toimenpidettä sairaalassa. Esim. jos olet sairalassa dehydraation seurauksena, niin siellä voidaan antaa suonensisäistä nesteytystä eikä siitä saa rangaistusta.

----------


## rjr

Nesteytyksen pitäisi aina myös merkitä suorituksen keskeytymistä esimerkiksi etappiajossa tai vaikka kymmenottelussa.

----------


## Pesonito

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/oper...g-authorities/

Löytyisiköhän tuolta jo muitakin kuin pyöräilijöitä?

----------


## plr

Ehkäpä yhtä kiinnostava tieto yllä mainitussa artikkelissa on, että Dr. Eufemiano Fuentes on nyt täysin puhdistettu kaikista asiaan liittyvistä rikosepäilyistä ja hänelle aikaisemmin määrätty neljän vuoden kielto toimia urheilulääkärinä on poistettu. Tämä on lopullinen päätös, josta ei enää voi valittaa. Eli jos jotakuta urheilijaa on epäilty Fuentes-yhteyksistä, niin se ei välttämättä ole enää kovin suuri ongelma.

----------


## TMo

> Nesteytyksen pitäisi aina myös merkitä suorituksen keskeytymistä esimerkiksi etappiajossa tai vaikka kymmenottelussa.



Esimerkiksi motocrossissa on näin. Esimerkiksi Thaimaan kuumuudessa ajetuissa osakilpailussa joutui jengiä tiputukseen ensimmäisen erän jälkeen ja starttilupa evättiin toiseen erään.

----------


## PeeHoo

Veäjällä pyöräily ei ole ykköslaji, ainakaan dopingissa.

----------


## buhvalo

LeMond nauraa marginal gainsseille ja pitää moottoria mahdollisena syynä, haastattelijan ohjailemana, Lancen tehoille jotka eivät edes selity dopingilla. Voisin ostaa jälkimmäiseksin väitteen mutta akkuteknologia oli vuosituhannenvaihteessa vielä ehkä riittämätöntä.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/greg...ll-dont-exist/

----------


## r.a.i

Mieshän on ollut tukkanuottasilla Läänssin kanssa vuosikymmeniä, mutta kyllä nuo jutut alkaa kuulostaa ihan ns. "vanhojen ämmien höpinöiltä"...

----------


## juakko

Lizzie Armitstead missasi dopingtestin kolme kertaa vuoden sisällä, välttäen kilpailukiellon oikeuskäsittelyn jälkeen. Alkaa olla taas vähän liikaa savua British Cyclinging suunnalla.

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/...d-tests-269845

----------


## Hääppönen

Onkohan BC: lla kytkökset SKY:n suuntaan?  :Cool:

----------


## paaton

> Onkohan BC: lla kytkökset SKY:n suuntaan?



Brittiläinen painonnostaja kärähtää dopingista=>Froome douppaa.

----------


## juakko

> Onkohan BC: lla kytkökset SKY:n suuntaan?



Eikös se Brailsford aloittanut marginal gainssinsa juurikin British Cyclingin olympiavalkkuna?

Ja kysymykset on alkanut heräämään muuallakin: https://www.theguardian.com/sport/20...ellow-athletes

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Lizzie Armitstead missasi dopingtestin kolme kertaa vuoden sisällä, välttäen kilpailukiellon oikeuskäsittelyn jälkeen. Alkaa olla taas vähän liikaa savua British Cyclinging suunnalla.
> 
> http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/...d-tests-269845



 Outoa on kyllä. Sivusta seuranneena, kun olen katsonut miten urheilija joutuu täyttämään joka päivä kaavakkeen netissä ja kertomaan missä on. Ja on löydyttävä .
No ei voi kuin ihailla Brittien ja tämän hiihdon mahtimaa Norskien lajiliittojen asioihin paneutumista . Monen muun maan urheilijalle olis napsahtanut ihan kunnolla. ����
No, varmasti on vast edes paikalla. Ja jos seuraavana päivänä on näyte annettu kuitenkin, niin hyvä juttu . ( toki tiedän , ettei se ole ihan sama asia)

----------


## OJ

Jos pyöräilemällä tienaa leipänsä, niin luulisi ensimmäisen testin missaamisen jälkeen olevan pikkuisen tarkempi olinpaikkatietojensa kanssa. Sitten jos missaa toisen kerran, niin pitäisi alkaa olemaan vielä enemmän varpaillaan. 

Tässä nyt vähän haisee kun BC:llä oli sormet pelissä lainoppineiden konsultoinnissa.

----------


## Pesonito

Vuonna 2016 ei tarvitse enää läpäistä doping-testejä. Riittää kun on riittävän isot tukijat.

----------


## kervelo

> Jos pyöräilemällä tienaa leipänsä, niin luulisi ensimmäisen testin missaamisen jälkeen olevan pikkuisen tarkempi olinpaikkatietojensa kanssa...



Varsinkin kun nuo olinpaikkatiedot on jo pitkään voinut antaa ja päivittää kätevästi mobiilisovelluksella.

ADAMS APP by World Anti-Doping Agency
https://appsto.re/fi/pX8cT.i

----------


## pikku-mihkali

> Outoa on kyllä. Sivusta seuranneena, kun olen katsonut miten urheilija joutuu täyttämään joka päivä kaavakkeen netissä ja kertomaan missä on. Ja on löydyttävä .
> No ei voi kuin ihailla Brittien ja tämän hiihdon mahtimaa Norskien lajiliittojen asioihin paneutumista . Monen muun maan urheilijalle olis napsahtanut ihan kunnolla. ����
> No, varmasti on vast edes paikalla. Ja jos seuraavana päivänä on näyte annettu kuitenkin, niin hyvä juttu . ( toki tiedän , ettei se ole ihan sama asia)



Käsittääkseni nykyisillä määrillä ja annosteluilla lihakseen 12 tuntiakin on jo ikuisuus, koska "hehkuaika" lienee muutaman tunnin.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## buhvalo

Froomehan luisteli viime kesänä samalla perusteella testin missaamisen kuin Armisted tässä. UK:N AD ei opi, tai ...jotain muuta.

----------


## OJ

Froome missasi yhden testin samoin kuin Cavendish. Tai mistä näistä tietää kun Armisteadkin oli kolme viikkoa kilpailukiellossa eikä siitä ollut mitään juttua ennen CAS:n päätöstä.

----------


## buhvalo

Cav missas 2 alta vuodessa kun jäi päivittämättä olin paikat järjestelmään. Kertoi jossakin kirjassaan.

Mutta froomen keissi oli samanlainen "hotelli henkilökunta ei päästänyt keissi" kuin lizzien selitys tuolle kumotulle tapaukselle.

----------


## Hääppönen

> Brittiläinen painonnostaja kärähtää dopingista=>Froome douppaa.



Jos olet tällä näkemyksellä, minulla ei ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa. En ole KOSKAAN edes vihjaillut Froomen douppaamisesta. Sky vaan teamina "haisee".

----------


## plr

Hotellissa "Do not disturb" oveen ja ilmoitus respaan että ketään ei saa päästää sisään, niin eihän antidoping-henkilökunta käytännössä pääse näytettä ottamaan. Tämän voi aina selitellä, koska niin kauan kuin ei ole positiivista näytettä, niin voi syyttää erehdystä/väärinymmärrystä/huolimattomuutta/jotakin muuta. Seuraavana päivänä otettu näyte on yhtä tyhjän kanssa, koska ammattimaisesti käyttävät tietävät varoajat eikä heiltä saa sinä aikana näytettä. Varoaikana kannattaa olla tavoittamattomissa.

----------


## OJ

Minulla ei ole omakohtaista kokemusta noista olinpaikkatiedoista, mutta eikös tossa systeemissä nimenomaan pidä ilmoittaa sen haluamansa tunnin mittaisen olinpaikkatiedon ja sinä aikana pitää olla saatavilla? Olinpaikkatietoa saa myös käsittääkseni muuttaa jopa muutamaa minuuttia ennen sen tunnin alkamista.

Jos anti-dopingia halutaan tehdä mitenkään asiallisella tasolla, niin urheilijan on oltava vastuussa siitä omasta testattavaksi saatavuudestaan. Jos tosiaan ilmoittaa olevansa hotellissa X klo 18-19 lauantai-iltana ja piileskelee sen ajan pimeässä hotellihuoneessa ovet säpissä ja kännykkä kiinni, niin tosta olinpaikkasysteemistä putoaa pohja.

Twitteristä on näköjään kadonnut ne parhaimmat/pahimmat kommentit. On myös varsin hauskaa peräänkuuluttaa perheen yksityisyyttä sen jälkeen kun oma kihlattu käy ensin uittuilemassa Ferrand-Prevotille naimisissa olevan miehen kanssa vehtaamisesta, joka ei välttis kuulu muille kuin asianosaisille.

Keissi haisee ja pahasti. Olisi toki yksi ensimmäisistä/harvoista/ainoista tapauksista jossa olisi savua ilman tulta, varsinkin kun pyöräilyn dopingista puhutaan.

EDIT: No joku oli napannut kuvan kommentista

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Meillä on kaksi kertaa käynyt niin, että Lotan tultua Suomeen, on adt ilmestynyt meille. Eikä kyseessä ole ollut se tavoiteltavissa oleva tunti.
No , ei ole ollut kotona kummallakaan kerralla. Kysyin, että voitteko soittaa hänelle . Se ei käy , adt ei saa soittaa . No minä soitin sitten ja kerroin, että täällä kaivataan. Toisella kerralla menivät uimahalliin, toisella ravintolaan perässä . Testi tehtiin ja homma ok.
Tietysti jos eivät olisi löytäneet , eli jos en itse olisi ollut kotona, niin ei siitä sitten mitään olisi seurannut. Kun ei siis ollut juuri se tunti kyseessä.
Mutta ilmeisesti sitten sen aikana saa soittaa  ja kysyä missä ollaan ?
Tuota äänettömällä puhelinta pitämistä vaan mietin, kun sillä selitettiin.
Mutta saa sen kanssa tarkkana olla kun sitä lomaketta täyttää. Oli ainakin aluksi aika tahimista. Ja kyllä siihen tulee myös se , missä sen päivänsä muutenkin viettää. Noin suurin piirtein.
Mielenkiintoinen keskustelu muuten käytiin siinä kavereiden kanssa. Sanoin , että on tuossa yksi NHL pelurikin lomalla lähistöllä " ei ole sinne asiaa , niillä on omat testiohjelmat siellä Canadassa" ������
No heidän asiansa , eikä mulle kuulu, mutta pyöräilyä moititaan liikaa. ��

----------


## kuovipolku

> Froomehan luisteli viime kesänä samalla perusteella testin missaamisen kuin Armisted tässä. UK:N AD ei opi, tai ...jotain muuta.



Koska sulla eivät faktat selvästikään ole hallussa eli olet kuullut tai lukenut ja ymmärtänyt väärin tai muistat väärin:

Froome nimenomaan *ei* luistellut testin missaamista. Hän valitti mutta ei mennyt läpi. Mikä on varsin mielenkiintoista että maallikolle tapausten kulku eli aika, olosuhteet, tarkastajan toiminta ja urheilijan valitusperusteet olivat täysin identtiset, mutta tulos oli toinen. No, oikeusinstanssikin oli toinen koska Froome ei vienyt juttua CAS:iin. 

Kerrataan vielä sen verran että urheilija saa kirjata tililleen kaksi "no showta" ilman seuraamuksia, vasta kolmannesta pamahtaa. Tai oikeastaan testin saa missata useamminkin kuin kolmasti, koska vain viimeisen kahdentoista kuukauden aikana tulleet lasketaan. (Mulle mysteeri eli en tiedä enkä nyt viitsi ottaa selville miksi tuota aikaväliä lyhennettiin puolestatoista vuodesta.)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/froo...ping-controls/

----------


## erkkk

Hallitseva maailmanmestari missaa testit tässä lajissa (tällä lajin dropitteluhistorialla) ja ei saa kilpailukieltoa. Mitä tuohon nyt sanois, LOL.

Erkkk-setä korvasi kolme sanaa et on helpompi lukea rivien välistä.
“It was more than just missing the Olympics in Rio. It was everything else. It was what was going on with my family. I was more concerned about my act and people’s understanding of it. I should have been banned. That’s what I was most scared about. All the doping being for nothing. It was basically my livelihood and my sport being taken away from me. It was everything. A black line."
Thats why they call it a punishment.

----------


## buhvalo

> Koska sulla eivät faktat selvästikään ole hallussa eli olet kuullut tai lukenut ja ymmärtänyt väärin tai muistat väärin:
> 
> Froome nimenomaan *ei* luistellut testin missaamista. Hän valitti mutta ei mennyt läpi. Mikä on varsin mielenkiintoista että maallikolle tapausten kulku eli aika, olosuhteet, tarkastajan toiminta ja urheilijan valitusperusteet olivat täysin identtiset, mutta tulos oli toinen. No, oikeusinstanssikin oli toinen koska Froome ei vienyt juttua CAS:iin.



Jeps, muistin että valitus meni läpi.

----------


## OJ

> " ei ole sinne asiaa , niillä on omat testiohjelmat siellä Canadassa"



Niin onkin. Noin 800 miesta jahtaa miljoonia dollareita joka vuosi ja viimeisen 10 vuoden aikana haaviin on jaanyt kolme "nelosketjun laitaa" tai "seitsematta puolustajaa". Muut ovat puhtaita ja eihan latkassa tarvita aineita kun se on taitopeli.

Sori offarista.

WADA Whereabouts systeemi on varmasti vahan hankala ainakin aluksi, mutta meneeko sen kayton ja saantojen opiskeluun vuosia? Jos kuitenkin nalli napsahtaa kerran, niin siina vaiheessa kannattaisi vahan kerrata tota systeemia.

----------


## plr

> Muut ovat puhtaita ja eihan latkassa tarvita aineita kun se on taitopeli.



Onneksi jääkiekossa ei tarvita nopeutta, voimaa eikä kestävyyttä, vaan ainoastaan taitoa, joten ei olisi mitään hyötyä käyttää dopingaineita. Toisaalta kyseessä on ammattiurheilu/viihdeliiketoiminta, joten dopingasiat hoidetaan ammattimaisesti.

----------


## PeeHoo

Painonnosti ei taida olla aivan puhdas laji. Yle 24.8.2016:

Kolme olympiavoittajaa kärysi        


Kansainvälinen painonnostoliitto (IWF) 
tiedotti keskiviikkona, että yhteensä  
*11* Pekingin olympialaisten mitalistia  
on kärynnyt vuoden 2008 kisojen        
uusintateissä.                         

Kiinni jäivät muun muassa kiinalaiset  
olympiavoittajat Cao Lei, Liu Chunhong 
ja Chen Xiexia, venäläiset             
pronssimitalistit Dmitri Lapikov ja    
Khadzhimurat Akkajev sekä              
tämänhetkisen maailmanennätyksen       
haltija, Valko-Venäjän Andrei Rybakou. 

Lisäksi kärynneitä on Kazakstanista,   
Azerbaizanista ja Ukrainasta.

----------


## kukavaa

Tässä topique missä puhua painonnostosta ja lätkästä: http://http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/...n-liittyv%E4t)

Jäi siellä Riossa brassien oma poika kiinni eposta tai jostain.
_Pyöräilijä_.

----------


## OJ

Landis ja Zabriskie varmasti silittävät montaa vastakarvaan. Jos herrojen, lähinnä Floydin mielipide, anti-dopingista/dopingista kiinnostaa, niin kannattaa tsekata tämä podcast, varsinkin 40 minuutista eteenpäin. 100% samaa mieltä.

----------


## OJ

Ei toki kiellettyä kun on TUE hanskassa, mutta jotkut pyöräilijät näköjään tarvitsevat näitä melko säännöllisesti. http://fancybear.net/page-2.html

Muistuu mieleen muinainen Touri kun Vaughtersia pisti ampiainen eikä hänelle annetu lupaa kortisooniin. Nykyään ei näköjään olla yhtä tiukalla linjalla.

----------


## plr

> TUE



Kas, Wiggins on myös astmainen, kuten norjalalaishiihtäjät. Steroideitakin on käytetty. Onneksi ovat luvat kunnossa.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/...stem-at-large/

----------


## OJ

> Kas, Wiggins on myös astmainen, kuten norjalalaishiihtäjät. Steroideitakin on käytetty. Onneksi ovat luvat kunnossa.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/...stem-at-large/



Toki toki, onneksi on luvat kunnossa. Astman oireet ovat varmasti melko hurjat kun pitää piikitettävällä kortisoonilla hoitaa.

Vuonna 2001 Jonathan Vaughters joutui keskeyttämään Tourin ampiaisen pistettyä häntä naamaan ja UCI ei antanut käyttää kortisoonia lääkitykseen. Onneksi nykyään vaikeasta astmasta kärsivät saavat lääkitä sairauttaan, jotta voivat voittaa isoja kisoja.



http://velonews.competitor.com/2001/...vaughters_1265


EDIT: Jos astma on ongelma, niin kannattaisi kokeilla lopettaa pilvenpoltto ennen kuin pitää turvautua piikitettävään kortisooniin. Tai kuten Jörg Jackshe asiaa kommentoi, allergeeni taitaa olla isot etappiajot eikä siitepöly.

----------


## kervelo

Therese Johaugilla ongelmia dopingtestien kanssa...

----------


## rhubarb

Leludouppia epähuomiossa tehtynä. Näppärästi voidaan todistella antidopingohjelman toimivan ja kääntää huomion pois oikeista kamoista.

----------


## pystäri

Onko tämä nyt se sama lääkäri joka on pumpannut hiihtäjien keuhkot täyteen astmalääkettä?
Saapa nähdä kuinka äkkiä tulee lausuntoja että pitoisuudet ovat niin isoja ettei niihin pelkällä huulirasvalla pääse

Edit: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/agos...ebol-positive/

On tätä näköjään muutkin käyttäneet, samaa selitystä myöten

----------


## Arskav

Pitääköhän tuota syödä paljon että menee yli sallitun rajan😉

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## buhvalo

> Pitääköhän tuota syödä paljon että menee yli sallitun rajan😉
> 
> Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Jokseenkin huvittava tutkimus. :-D Ei kyllä kerro mitenkä käy jos huulille laittaa, mutta yllättävän herkällä käryää jos herkimmille alueille käyttää.

http://clinchem.aaccjnls.org/content/50/2/456

----------


## hcf

Norjassa suojellaan kyllä hyvin näita douppaajia ku joku muu ottaa aina vastuun. Eiköhän tää huulirasva oo vaan tekastu syy jolla peitetään todellista käyttöä. Saa nähä mitä rangaistuksia jaellaan. Varmaan taas joku mitätön rangaistus niinku sundby:llä.

Olen kyllä vuosia odottanu tätä ku vituttanu katella sitä norjalaisten ylivoimaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## SSGT-92

Niin,näillehän on tuo omakin säie tuolla ;http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...03#post2593303

----------


## plr

Mark Cavendish kertoo, että pyöräily on puhdas laji: "I truly believe that cycling is clean I really do."

Tämä oli hienoa kuulla, koska asiasta on joskus esiintynyt pieniä epäilyjä. Nyt kaikki on siis kunnossa ja tämän keskustelusäikeen voinee pian sulkea.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cave...e-controversy/

----------


## Serpico

> Mark Cavendish kertoo, että pyöräily on puhdas laji: "I truly believe that cycling is clean I really do."
> Tämä oli hienoa kuulla, koska asiasta on joskus esiintynyt pieniä epäilyjä. Nyt kaikki on siis kunnossa ja tämän keskustelusäikeen voinee pian sulkea.



On se hauska kaveri tuo Cavendish.

----------


## FP3

> On se hauska kaveri tuo Cavendish.



Ja muutenkin mukava sälli...

----------


## OJ

Miettikohan Cavendish tota kommenttiaan hetkeakaan ennen kuin paasti sen suustaan.

Nain sivullisen silmaan nayttaa kv-pyoraily ihan yhta korruptoituneelta kuin aina ennenkin.

----------


## SSGT-92

Tääkin saattanut jo olla täällä ; http://www.iltasanomat.fi/muutlajit/...001945165.html Oli lyhyt ura ammattilaisena...

----------


## plr

Alberto Gallegon kärähdys tuli siis stanozololista (anabolinen steroidi). Kilpailukielto 3 vuotta 9 kk, vaikka Gallego kertoo saaneensa aineen monivitamiineista eikä se edes ole ideaalista pyöräilijälle. Olisiko kannattanut käyttää huulirasvaselitystä, pian nähdään paljonko siitä tulee.

----------


## buhvalo

'Varjas has shared his technology with several companies since the end of  his exclusive deal in 2009 but has often fallen out with the companies,'

Mikähän taho olisi tehnyt 10v sopparin päättymään 2009?  :Hymy: 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/mech...on-in-january/

----------


## OJ

Vihdoinkin kertovat mitä kuskattiin briteistä Ranskaan. Eli ihan puhtaat jauhot on pussissa, mätä haju on vain kateellisten nenässä.

https://cyclingtips.com/2016/12/brai...stions-linger/

Väitetty aine on reseptivapaata tavaraa Ranskassa, mutta lisenssitön Briteissä. Joku myös veikkaili, että hevonkakalle haisevat douppiselitykset tulevat tasaisin väliajoin -16, -06, -96, -86. Oliko 1976 jotain HP-selitystä?

----------


## rhubarb

^ Joku tuolla jo mainitsikin että ko. lääkettä ei suositella astmaatikoille, ja silloinkin vain jatkuvan tarkkailun alaisena.

----------


## Höysö

> No selvähän se on ollut jo niistä Cancelaran uskomattomista klassikoista lähtien, että moottorithan siellä jauhaa näillä kestävyysurheilun gladiaattoreilla.
> 
> Itse heittäisin niinkin rankan väitteen, että L.A oli ensimmäinen joka tätä moottoria on käyttänyt isoissa kisoissa. Se, että pystyy voittamaan vuoristo ja tempoetapin on jotenkin uskomatonta.



http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2016...47007_ur.shtml

Tätähän osasin jo epäilläkkin.

----------


## r.a.i

^VMP osaston kamaa koko juttu...

----------


## Jami2003

LA:n dopingia on käsitelty alan teoksissa laajasti ja yksityiskohtaisesti mutta missään ei ole muistaakseni viitattu moottorin käyttöön. Luulisi että se olisi paljastunut muiden vilppien mukana.

----------


## CamoN

Jos miettii Lancen näkökulmasta, olisin saattanut itse myydä moottoriajopaljastukset Oprahin seuraavan viikon ohjelmaan kun rauta oli vielä kuumaa. "One more thing..."

----------


## Höysö

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wN_dUmUjAPE

Selkeesti moottori jauhaa. Ei voi muuta sanoa kun hattua nostaa. https://static.ylilauta.org/files/8u...erkistelee.png

----------


## CamoN

> Selkeesti moottori jauhaa. Ei voi muuta sanoa kun hattua nostaa.



Suonet anteeksi maalaisuuteni - voisitko vielä osoittaa sormella hieman tarkemmin ne kohdat suorituksesta, joissa moottorin käyttö oli ilmeisintä? Pyörikö kammet itsekseen niin kovaa jo lähtörampilla, että jalka lipesi polkimelta?

----------


## buhvalo

Henkilökohtaisesti voisin kyllä uskoa väitteet lancen moottorista. Hamilton jo ihmetteli mistä Lancelle löytyi yksi vaihde lisää tourin alettua, vaihde mikä ei selittynyt lääkityksellä mistä TH oli tietoinen. Ja tuolloinhan, Hamiltonin kirjan ilmestyttyä, ei moottorit olleet vielä otsikoihin päätyneet.  Tällaisen asian tunnustaminen vapaaehtoisesti ei kyllä tule tapahtumaan. Tuolloinhan ei olla enää 'lääkitty itseään samalle viivalle' muiden kanssa vaan kusetettu rankasti kusettajiakin.

----------


## Jami2003

En usko että Lance itse on mahdollisia moottoreita ollut asentamassa ja voisi luulla että kun käry kävi kuumimmillaan olisi jollain mekaanikolla alkanut rahan himo iskemään. 

Jo pelkästään se että Lancen kisapyörään ei mekaanikot saaneet koskea olisi uutisen arvoinen.

----------


## OJ

Moottorin kayttoa on pirun vaikea todistaa jalkikateen vaikka joku sisapiirilainen asiasta suostuisi puhumaan. Cancellaran 2010 Roubaix-kiihdytys ei tosin nayta luonnolliselta, mutta miten tommosta todistaa mekaaniseki douppaamiseksi?

----------


## Jami2003

Moottoreiden vahtimiseen olisi yksinkertainen konsti. Kilpailijoiden tehodata otetaan talteen. Aika helposti näkee jos suorituksessa kuskin ulos vääntämä teho ei vastaa muuta suoritusta. Miksi näin ei tehdä kun kuitenkin käsittääkseni kaikilla kuskeilla on teknologia käytössä ja taitaa tallitkin niitä kisan aikana livenä seurata.

----------


## paaton

> Moottoreiden vahtimiseen olisi yksinkertainen konsti. Kilpailijoiden tehodata otetaan talteen. Aika helposti näkee jos suorituksessa kuskin ulos vääntämä teho ei vastaa muuta suoritusta. Miksi näin ei tehdä kun kuitenkin käsittääkseni kaikilla kuskeilla on teknologia käytössä ja taitaa tallitkin niitä kisan aikana livenä seurata.



Taitaisi douppaaminenkin näkyä vapaasta tehodatasta turhan herkästi? Muutenhan tehodatasta tosiaan näkisi suoraan poikkeavuudet ja testin voisi varmaankin automatisoida. Mutta entä toteutus? Mustat sinetöidyt laatikot pyöriin?

----------


## Jami2003

Joo mustat sinetöidyt laatikot jotka lähettää tehodatan salattuna ja nimettömänä. Vain jos teho ei täsmää avataan tieto kenestä kyse. 

Toki voidaan myös asentaa polkimiin ja takanapaan tehomittari ja mikäli näissä on eroa niin pyörä tutkimukseen. Silloin ei tarvitse järjestäjien edes tietää tehoa jos se jotenkin loukkaa urheilijaa.

----------


## paaton

> Joo mustat sinetöidyt laatikot jotka lähettää tehodatan salattuna ja nimettömänä. Vain jos teho ei täsmää avataan tieto kenestä kyse. 
> 
> Toki voidaan myös asentaa polkimiin ja takanapaan tehomittari ja mikäli näissä on eroa niin pyörä tutkimukseen. Silloin ei tarvitse järjestäjien edes tietää tehoa jos se jotenkin loukkaa urheilijaa.



Täytyisi olla sineitöity tehomittari/lähetin yksikkö, eli käytännössä kampisarja. Liian paljon mahdollisuuksia peukaloida laitteistoa, jos tehomittari on paketin ulkopuolella. Ei tule ihan halvaksi tuokaan, jos esimerkiksi tdf:n kaikille osallistujille täytyisi toimittaa sinetöidyt kampisarjat lähettemineen.

Ehkäpä on helpointa nykäistä vaan se kampisarja maaliintulon jälkeen irti. Kisan aikana lämpökuvaaminen taitaa myöskin olla aika varma tapa todeta moottori?

----------


## OJ

Tai ihan simppelisti park ferme kuten autourheilun puolella. Ottaa vaikka top-20 kuskien pyorat suljetulle alueelle, niin ei ainakaan pysty piilottelemaan moottoripyoraa. Ja kisassa saa kayttaa vain leimattua/merkittya pyoraa.

Lampokamera ei valttamatta toimi. Jos moottorilla ottaa vaikka 15 sekuntia pitkan 50 watin boostin Taaienbergilla, niin siihen ei paase mopolla tai autolla lahelle ennen kuin moottori on ehtinyt jaahtya.

----------


## CamoN

Minkä takia keskustelu kääntyi nykypäivän moottoritarkastuksiin? Niitähän tehdään täysin lajiliiton vakioimalla käytännöllä, aika paljon saa olla uskallusta jos meinaa luovia kisapyörän tarkastusten läpi.

https://youtu.be/pw4_Gk36_ik

----------


## OJ

Yhteislahtokisassa moottoripyora tiimiauton katolta alle ja maaliintulon jalkeen tiimibussiin piiloon...

----------


## Höysö

> Minkä takia keskustelu kääntyi nykypäivän moottoritarkastuksiin? Niitähän tehdään täysin lajiliiton vakioimalla käytännöllä, aika paljon saa olla uskallusta jos meinaa luovia kisapyörän tarkastusten läpi.
> 
> https://youtu.be/pw4_Gk36_ik




No moni uskoo vieläkin, ettei voi doupata, kun on niin hyvät testit. Sama asia tässäkin, sitten vielä kun valvontaa suorittaa korruptioitunut uci, niin hyvä, että joku vielä uskoo.

Pitäisi ymmärtää, että nuo moottorit ovat tätäpäivää ja niitä on todennäköisesti käytetty myös suomessa kisoissa, ketkä ja koska jää sitten jokaisen mielikuvituksen varaan.

----------


## Höysö

Kyllähän sen näkee, ketkä moottorilla vetää. Luonnottomia kiihdytyksiä.

----------


## Munarello

Voisihan se olla ihan kiva laittaa jotain faktaakin kehiin kun lähtee syyttelemään. Muuten tuo nyt menee vaan kategoriaan "provot ja trollit".

----------


## Höysö

> Voisihan se olla ihan kiva laittaa jotain faktaakin kehiin kun lähtee syyttelemään. Muuten tuo nyt menee vaan kategoriaan "provot ja trollit".





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31VohXkFDFg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BObnTv4zdRE

----------


## OJ

Provoa ja trolliahan tämä on. Samaa provoa ja trollia mitä on jauhettu Lancesta, Janista, Ivanista, Albertosta ja monista muista jo monen vuoden ajan. Moottoritekniikka on ollut olemassa jo monta vuotta. Moottorista on jäänyt rysän päältä kiinni yksi "no name" pyöräilijä. Miljoonia on jaossa kuskeille, joille pyöräily on SE ura ja ammatti, mutta ehkä vilunkipeliin ei enää sorruta kuten aikaisempien sukupolvien aikana...vaikka niitä aikaisempien sukupolvien tyyppejä on vielä aktiivisena mukana ja nykysukupolvenkin touhu tuottaa niin paljon savua, että ihme on jos missään ei ole tulta.

Mun silmään toi Cancellaran 2010 Roubaix kiihdytys näyttää edelleen luonnottomalta.

----------


## Fat Boy

Melko haukansilmiä ootte, jos videolta pystyy moisen näkemään. Runkoon piilotetussa moottorissa ei kuitenkaan tehoilla juhlita. Joten sen osuus urheilijan itsensä tuottamaan hetkellseen tehoon nähden jää niin pieneksi, ettei sitä sivusta erota.



nih..

----------


## PeeHoo

Sir Bradley (Wiggins) lopettaa ja operaatio Puertosta tulee pian lisäpaljastuksia.

Toivon, että nämä kaksi asiaa eivät liity toisiinsa.

----------


## E-Cruiser

Lancesta en usko. Harjattomien moottorien ja korkean Ceen lithiumakkujen nykyinen moderni korkeahyötysuhteinen kompakti tekniikka alkoi tulla markkinoille 2004. Olin yksi ensimmäisiä joka sitä käytti aivan muissa yhteyksissä kuin urheilussa. En usko ennen vuotta 2004 moottoreita olleen kellään. Harjamoottoreista ja pre-lithiumakuista ei ollut siihen. Moottorin lämpeneminen on myös suhteellista, ei vakio.
Sähkömoottori lämpeää sitä vähemmän, mitä parempi sen hyötysuhde on, ja kääntäen. Hyötysuhde taas on käytännössä yhtä kuin = raha = paremmat materaalit&tech. Suurella rahalla saa moottorin joka lämpeää huomattavasti vähemmän. Lämpötutkaa parempi olisi jonkinlainen "röngten"-kuvaus, kuten rekkoja kuvataan rajoilla. Se on täysin lahjomaton. 
Mutta joo, en pidä mahdottomana että on joku äveriäämpi ja innovatiivinen kaveri moottoria varmaan Suomen kisoissakin jo kokeillut. Tuskin moni. Ei välttämättä siinä mielessä että haluaa verisesti voittaa, vaan enemmän niin kuin ihan piruuttaan testimielessä, että minkä hyödyn sillä oikeasti kisatilanteessa saa. Halpaa touhu ei ole, ja vaatii teknistä ja luihua mieltä. Jos joku on mahdollista, niin yleensä joku tekee sen.

----------


## paaton

> Lancesta en usko. Harjattomien moottorien ja korkean Ceen lithiumakkujen nykyinen moderni korkeahyötysuhteinen kompakti tekniikka alkoi tulla markkinoille 2004. Olin yksi ensimmäisiä joka sitä käytti aivan muissa yhteyksissä kuin urheilussa. En usko ennen vuotta 2004 moottoreita olleen kellään. Harjamoottoreista ja pre-lithiumakuista ei ollut siihen. Moottorin lämpeneminen on myös suhteellista, ei vakio.
> Sähkömoottori lämpeää sitä vähemmän, mitä parempi sen hyötysuhde on, ja kääntäen. Hyötysuhde taas on käytännössä yhtä kuin = raha = paremmat materaalit&tech. Suurella rahalla saa moottorin joka lämpeää huomattavasti vähemmän. Lämpötutkaa parempi olisi jonkinlainen "röngten"-kuvaus, kuten rekkoja kuvataan rajoilla. Se on täysin lahjomaton. 
> Mutta joo, en pidä mahdottomana että on joku äveriäämpi ja innovatiivinen kaveri moottoria varmaan Suomen kisoissakin jo kokeillut. Tuskin moni. Ei välttämättä siinä mielessä että haluaa verisesti voittaa, vaan enemmän niin kuin ihan piruuttaan testimielessä, että minkä hyödyn sillä oikeasti kisatilanteessa saa. Halpaa touhu ei ole, ja vaatii teknistä ja luihua mieltä. Jos joku on mahdollista, niin yleensä joku tekee sen.



Katso tuo CamoN linkkaama youtuben pätkä. Ei kyllä moottorin kanssa mennä katsastuksesta läpi.

----------


## Moska

Hiilikuituinen halkio istuin ja saa akunkin piiloon sinne minne päivä ei paista. Ja naiset saa kaksi. 😆

----------


## OJ

> Melko haukansilmiä ootte, jos videolta pystyy moisen näkemään. Runkoon piilotetussa moottorissa ei kuitenkaan tehoilla juhlita. Joten sen osuus urheilijan itsensä tuottamaan hetkellseen tehoon nähden jää niin pieneksi, ettei sitä sivusta erota.
> 
> 
> 
> nih..



Vivax Assist pystyy antamaan 200 wattia keskiöakseliin ja maksimi käyttöaika on 60 minuuttia ainakin speksien mukaan. Oletetaan, että systeemin piilottamisen johdosta ei päästä samaan, eli puolitetaan teho ja pudotetaan käyttöaika neljäsosaan. 100 wattia 15 minuutin ajan voisi olla pienemmän systeemin suorituskyky.

Oletetaan, että kisaa ratkotaan vaikkapa 550w/5 min ja 800w/1 min tehoilla. Jos näihin pätkiin saa 100 wattia sähkömoottorista, niin puhutaan aivan järkyttävästä suorituskyvyn lisäyksestä. Varttitunti tällaisella lisäteholla repii kilpakumppaneilta jalat irti.

Twitteristä myös luin mielenkiintoista pohdintaa joka meni kutakuinkin näin. Jos kuski, joka ei ole voittanut kisoja, ryhtyy puhumaan dopingista, niin jutut leimataan katkeran häviäjän valitukseksi. Vain kilpailuja voittaneen kuskin jutut lasketaan uskottaviksi. Ongelma on siinä, että siellä kisojen kärkipäässä on douppaus todennäköisempää ja jos on voittanut douppaamalla, niin on erittäin epätodennäköistä, että tällainen kuski paskoisi omalle pihalleen.

----------


## paaton

> Vivax Assist pystyy antamaan 200 wattia keskiöakseliin ja maksimi käyttöaika on 60 minuuttia ainakin speksien mukaan. Oletetaan, että systeemin piilottamisen johdosta ei päästä samaan, eli puolitetaan teho ja pudotetaan käyttöaika neljäsosaan. 100 wattia 15 minuutin ajan voisi olla pienemmän systeemin suorituskyky.
> 
> Oletetaan, että kisaa ratkotaan vaikkapa 550w/5 min ja 800w/1 min tehoilla. Jos näihin pätkiin saa 100 wattia sähkömoottorista, niin puhutaan aivan järkyttävästä suorituskyvyn lisäyksestä. Varttitunti tällaisella lisäteholla repii kilpakumppaneilta jalat irti.



Oliko se puhumasi roubaix pätkä tuo, missä Cancellara polkee satulasta istuen helpon näköisesti isolla nopeuserolla karkuun putkelta polkevaa kaveria?
Voimaa on kyllä takana.

----------


## buhvalo

Tällä löytyy lisää höyryä koneeseen:

http://forum.cyclingnews.com/viewtop...82e&start=2220

https://twitter.com/letouzet/status/814611302710702081

----------


## OJ

Tätä tarkoitin. Foorumi ei näköjään osaa aloittaa videota tietystä kohdasta, mutta jos ette jouda katomaan koko pätkää, niin se isku tapahtuu suunnilleen 2:14 kohdalla.

----------


## paaton

Cancellara motor doping hakusanalla löytyikin esittely pätkä youtubesta. Tuo tarkoittamani kohta oli flandersista. 
Roubaixin pätkä on tosiaan ehkä vieläkin hurjempi. Sprintin jälkeen satulaan menon luulisi äkkiseltään tarkoittavan vauhdin hidastumista.
Mutta yhtään milläänhän näitä ei voi jälkikäteen todistaa.

----------


## Erkko

Tämäkin on aika hyvä:
https://youtu.be/HPYPJqv_Tgk

samoin Ryder Hejsedalin Giron moottoricase.

----------


## paaton

> Tämäkin on aika hyvä:
> https://youtu.be/HPYPJqv_Tgk
> 
> samoin Ryder Hejsedalin Giron moottoricase.



Tuo viimeinen kommentti oli aika hyvä. Ei kai moottoreissa ole vapaaratasta? Kammet eivät pyörineet takarenkaan kanssa.
Olisi kyllä aika nolo, jos kammet jäisivät nylkyttämään maata vasten yksinään  :Hymy:  Saattaisi loppua voittojuhlat aika lyhyeen.

----------


## Erkko

Jos moottori on takakiekossa, ei kampien tarvitse pyöriä mukana.

----------


## paaton

> Jos moottori on takakiekossa, ei kampien tarvitse pyöriä mukana.



Minä en kyllä takakiekon moottoreihin ihan heti usko. Entä rengasrikon sattuessa? Odotetaan aina kiltisti omaa huoltoa?

----------


## Erkko

Esim näiden linkkien takaa löytyy pari mahdollista toteutustapaa (sähkömagneetti ja napamoottori):

http://www.thebikelane.com.au/2016/0...ping-strade-2/


http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/elec...a-dello-sport/

----------


## malinuaa

Sellainen tuli mieleen, että voisikohan juomapullon sisään rakentaa akun niin, että koskettimet telineessä johtaisi sähkön moottorille. Teamin huoltoautosta tulisi kokoajan uutta akkua soolohatkassa ajavalle kuskille. Tietty tuota käytettäessä pitäisi pullon heittäminen tehdä ennalta suunnitellussa paikassa, ettei pullo joudu väärille teille.

----------


## paaton

Mutta onko kaikissa sähkömoottoreissa edelleen magneetit? Nämähän oli helppo haistella katsastuksessa.

----------


## maalinni

> Mutta onko kaikissa sähkömoottoreissa edelleen magneetit? Nämähän oli helppo haistella katsastuksessa.



Taitaa olla. Näitä tarkastuksiahan tehtiin ainakin viime kesän kisoissa. Mutta se ensimmäinen (vaikka nyt Lance) pääsee aina kuin koira veräjästä, kun kukaan ei tajua niitä edes etsiä.

----------


## E-Cruiser

> Sellainen tuli mieleen, että voisikohan juomapullon sisään rakentaa akun niin, että koskettimet telineessä johtaisi sähkön moottorille. Teamin huoltoautosta tulisi kokoajan uutta akkua soolohatkassa ajavalle kuskille. Tietty tuota käytettäessä pitäisi pullon heittäminen tehdä ennalta suunnitellussa paikassa, ettei pullo joudu väärille teille.



100W tehon tuottamiseen 15 minuutin ajan tarvitaan noin 150g lipoakku. Mitä olen katsellut, niin joissain maantiepyörissä on hervottoman suuri alaputki, tilava siis.
Sellaiseen tilavaan alaputkeen minkä kyljessä on pyörän merkki suurilla teippikirjaimilla, saa mahtumaan kilon lipoakun helposti.
Kilon lipoakulla tuottaa 100W tehon karkeasti noin 90 minuutin ajan. Kokonaispainopenalti olisi noin puolentoista kilon luokkaa motti+akku+systeemit. 
Termodynaamisesti akun kannattaa aina olla mahdollisimman suuri. Mitä suurempi akku, sitä vähemmän se rasittuu eli lämpeää. 
100W tehon saa 90 minuutin ajaksi noin puolentoista kilon painonlisällä hyvällä systeemillä.

----------


## rhubarb

100 W 90 minsaa? Miettikää nyt kisatapahtumien kannalta tätä asiaa. Absoluuttinen numero ei ole tärkeä, vaan se että lisäys tapahtuu rekisterin yläpäässä. 50 W 15 minuutiksi on aivan järjetön kilpailuetu jos puhutaan muuten tasoltaan suunnilleen samanlaisesta porukasta joka menee lähellä maksimisuorituskykyä.

----------


## Laroute

Doping on kuin pianon virittämistä kauneimmilleen. Moottoridoping on kuin joku muu soittaisi puolestasi.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> 100W tehon tuottamiseen 15 minuutin ajan tarvitaan noin 150g lipoakku. Mitä olen katsellut, niin joissain maantiepyörissä on hervottoman suuri alaputki, tilava siis.
> Sellaiseen tilavaan alaputkeen minkä kyljessä on pyörän merkki suurilla teippikirjaimilla, saa mahtumaan kilon lipoakun helposti.
> Kilon lipoakulla tuottaa 100W tehon karkeasti noin 90 minuutin ajan. Kokonaispainopenalti olisi noin puolentoista kilon luokkaa motti+akku+systeemit. 
> Termodynaamisesti akun kannattaa aina olla mahdollisimman suuri. Mitä suurempi akku, sitä vähemmän se rasittuu eli lämpeää. 
> 100W tehon saa 90 minuutin ajaksi noin puolentoista kilon painonlisällä hyvällä systeemillä.



Näin maalasjärjellä mietin. Mulla kestää 10 W ledi täydellä teholla pari tuntia aika monella 200 gramman painoisella akullla kokeiltuna. Tietty kehitys kehittyy, mutta 90 min ja 100 W vaatis aika jötikän .
Toi pullojuttu tuossa yhäällä oli kyllä mahdollinen veto. Toi sun perustelu varmaankin perustuu ihan tietoon.
Eli nämä jutut kännykän kokoisesa akku-motti jutuista ja 100 Watista voidaan unohtaa muutoin kuin sekuntien ajaksi. Toki sekin oikeassa paikassa on ratkaisevaa.

----------


## Jopotuinen

Minusta toi asia vilahti jossain, jotta se apupotku olisi vain joku 15 sek, mutta sitähän ei tarvitakkaan jossain kriittisessä kiskaisuvaiheessa ja sehän riittääkin vauhdin nostamiseen.
Akustokin voi olla myös jokin kehittyneempi energiatiheydeltään, vaikkapa Li-S joka on enemmän kuin tuplat Li-Ion verrattuna.

----------


## buhvalo

Oiskons tuolla 36 euron harrastepalikalla (223g) 24W/h, mikä ois sitten 96W/15min, siitä sitten jokin 30% hukkuu moottorin häviöihin. Luultavasti virrat ja jännitteet pitää optimoida moottorin mukaan, mutta lienee kohtuu simppeliä.

http://www.hobbyfactory.fi/tuotteet/...or-mcvprd330d2

----------


## E-Cruiser

> Näin maalasjärjellä mietin. Mulla kestää 10 W ledi täydellä teholla pari tuntia aika monella 200 gramman painoisella akullla kokeiltuna. Tietty kehitys kehittyy, mutta 90 min ja 100 W vaatis aika jötikän



No kilon akustahan minä puhuin. Kyllä sellainen vielä Cervelon alaputkeen mahtuu muotoiltuna sopivaksi. Tiedätkö mikä on lipoakku? Sen energiatiheys on suurempi kuin muiden akkutyyppien.




> While a modern Li-ion battery delivers about 150Wh/kg of energy



Kilossa lipoakkua on 150 wattituntia. Vähintään. Mikä on yhtä kuin 100W 90 minuutin ajaksi. 10% hyötysuhdevaje pois, niin puhutaan noin 80 tosiminuutista about joo. Joissain lipoakuissa voi olla nykyään jopa 250wh/kg, jolloin kilon akulla saadaan noin 120 tosiminuuttia 100W. Lipoakkua pidetään nykyään jo vähän vanhahtavana. Lähitulevaisuudessa 500wh/kg lienee todellisuutta.
Modernien laadukkaitten harjattomien sähkömoottorien hyötysuhde on 90%, ei 70%. Nämä eivät ole mitään halpamagneeteilla rakennettuna hobbykingin moottoreita, nämä maksavat tuhansia, pienet moottorit.

----------


## Mattia

Cyclist-lehti testasi (Oct 2015) Vivaxin pyörän. Akku oli juomapullossa, 9,9 kg, apuja ~100W/60 min. Rungon seat tube oli vahvistettu kestämään moottorin väännöstä tulevat voimat.

6 km lenkillä, tuulisella kelissä ajoivat ~30 sekkaa paremmin kuin entiset "parhaat ajat". Moottori olli valmistajan toimesta säädetty palvelemaan suurinta ostajakuntaa, eläkeikäisiä, ja toimi parhaiten nopeuden sekä kadenssin ylläpidossa, joten testaaja oli sitä mieltä, ettei ko. moottorilla revitellä irti pro pelotonista.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> No kilon akustahan minä puhuin. Kyllä sellainen vielä Cervelon alaputkeen mahtuu muotoiltuna sopivaksi. Tiedätkö mikä on lipoakku? Sen energiatiheys on suurempi kuin muiden akkutyyppien.
> 
> Kilossa lipoakkua on 150 wattituntia. Vähintään. Mikä on yhtä kuin 100W 90 minuutin ajaksi. 10% hyötysuhdevaje pois, niin puhutaan noin 80 tosiminuutista about joo. Joissain lipoakuissa voi olla nykyään jopa 250wh/kg, jolloin kilon akulla saadaan noin 120 tosiminuuttia 100W. Lipoakkua pidetään nykyään jo vähän vanhahtavana. Lähitulevaisuudessa 500wh/kg lienee todellisuutta.
> Modernien laadukkaitten harjattomien sähkömoottorien hyötysuhde on 90%, ei 70%. Nämä eivät ole mitään halpamagneeteilla rakennettuna hobbykingin moottoreita, nämä maksavat tuhansia, pienet moottorit.



Et sit lukenu kunnolla

----------


## buhvalo

150wh/kg ->30wh/200g tai vaikkapa 150w(12min)/200g. Jotakin muuta kuin 'sekunteja'. BTW, lediesimerkin 10W*120min on 100W*12min, tai 50W/24min. Ja tuo 50W tekisi 2 minuuttia hyvää 10km/7% nousuun.  Ja nämä LiPo akut on julkaistu 1997, joka sekin mahtuu hyvin Varjaksen tarinan aikaikkunaan. Varmaan kallista tavaraa aikanaan mutta tuskin Ferrarin hinnoissa.  :Hymy:    Voisi siis uskoa että teknologia on ja on ollut kauan merkittävään moottorihuijaukseen.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> 150wh/kg ->30wh/200g tai vaikkapa 150w(12min)/200g. Jotakin muuta kuin 'sekunteja'. BTW, lediesimerkin 10W*120min on 100W*12min, tai 50W/24min. Ja tuo 50W tekisi 2 minuuttia hyvää 10km/7% nousuun.  Ja nämä LiPo akut on julkaistu 1997, joka sekin mahtuu hyvin Varjaksen tarinan aikaikkunaan. Varmaan kallista tavaraa aikanaan mutta tuskin Ferrarin hinnoissa.    Voisi siis uskoa että teknologia on ja on ollut kauan merkittävään moottorihuijaukseen.



Mutta ei pitäis olla kovinkaan vaikeaa löytää sellainen ?

----------


## buhvalo

> Mutta ei pitäis olla kovinkaan vaikeaa löytää sellainen ?



  No ei pitäis, nyt kun ongelma on tiedostettu. Sehän vaan otti vähän aikaa. Niin kuin tämän artikkelin mukaan Boardman olisi varoittanut 2009 moottoreista. 2009 olisi Varjas omien sanojensa mukaan vapautunut sopimuksestaan. Sattuipa sopivasti.   http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/oth...-year-ago.html

----------


## Höysö

> Mutta ei pitäis olla kovinkaan vaikeaa löytää sellainen ?



Ei varmaan olisikaan, mutta halutaanko löytää? Se, että uci tekee näitä tarkastuksia pyöriin on ihan yhtä uskottavaa, kuin NHL:n doping testaus.

Pitäisi olla jokin ulkopuolinen taho, joka tekisi tarkastuksia pyöriin, wadan tapainen järjestö. Sen jälkeen uskoisin itsekkin, ettei siellä ajella moottoreilla. Nyt epäilen, että nämä moottorit ovat yhtä yleisiä kuin epo 90-luvulla. Mikäli näin on, ei pidä puhua maantiepyöräilystä vaan sähköpyöräilystä.

Onko muuten suomessa ikinä missään kisassa tarkastettu pyörää?

----------


## paaton

> Ei varmaan olisikaan, mutta halutaanko löytää? Se, että uci tekee näitä tarkastuksia pyöriin on ihan yhtä uskottavaa, kuin NHL:n doping testaus.
> 
> Pitäisi olla jokin ulkopuolinen taho, joka tekisi tarkastuksia pyöriin, wadan tapainen järjestö. Sen jälkeen uskoisin itsekkin, ettei siellä ajella moottoreilla. Nyt epäilen, että nämä moottorit ovat yhtä yleisiä kuin epo 90-luvulla. Mikäli näin on, ei pidä puhua maantiepyöräilystä vaan sähköpyöräilystä.
> 
> Onko muuten suomessa ikinä missään kisassa tarkastettu pyörää?



 :Hymy:  Meinaat, että nämä tarkastuksessa käytettävät magneetteja etsivät tablettisovellukset, joita UCIn videoilla esitellään, olisivat vain pelkkiä play napista käynnistettäviä vidoeita?

Aika uskomattomalta kuullostava salaliittoteoria. Pyöräilyssä on ilmeisesti käytössä moottoriurheilustakin tuttu katsastus ennen kisaa? Jos tuohon tarkastukseen nyt kuuluu tämä tabletilla suoritettava testi, niin en kyllä aivan heti usko vilppiin. Ei niitä katsastuksia suorita vain se yksi ja ainoa sikaria poltteleva UCI-mies.

----------


## Höysö

> Meinaat, että nämä tarkastuksessa käytettävät magneetteja etsivät tablettisovellukset, joita UCIn videoilla esitellään, olisivat vain pelkkiä play napista käynnistettäviä vidoeita.



Se siinä ongelma juuri onkin kun uci tekee näitä testejä. Isoa teatteria joka näennäisesti näyttää toimivalta. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52xv2Hg2fkI

----------


## OJ

> Meinaat, että nämä tarkastuksessa käytettävät magneetteja etsivät tablettisovellukset, joita UCIn videoilla esitellään, olisivat vain pelkkiä play napista käynnistettäviä vidoeita?
> 
> Aika uskomattomalta kuullostava salaliittoteoria. Pyöräilyssä on ilmeisesti käytössä moottoriurheilustakin tuttu katsastus ennen kisaa? Jos tuohon tarkastukseen nyt kuuluu tämä tabletilla suoritettava testi, niin en kyllä aivan heti usko vilppiin. Ei niitä katsastuksia suorita vain se yksi ja ainoa sikaria poltteleva UCI-mies.



UCI kärsii "pienestä" uskottavuusongelmasta kun historiasta löytyy tapauksia, joissa doping-käryjä on lakaistu maton alle, TUE lupia on pyöritellyt juurikin se yksi UCI-mies yms. peppuilua. Tämä nykyinen presidentti ei ole varsinaisesti tehnyt mitään dramaattista kurssinmuutosta.

Pyörät tarkastetaan ennen aika-ajoja, koska se on logistisesti kätevää, mutta yhteislähdöissä ei taideta kuin tehdä jotain pistokokeita. Yhteislähtökisassa on satoja pyöriä liikkeellä, eli logistisesti melko hankala testata kaikkia kisassa mahdollisesti käytettäviä pyöriä.

----------


## OJ

Somesta napattu. Onkohan Jakschekin katkera luuseri, joka ei usko ihmeisiin?

----------


## plr

Yksi kiinnostavimmista haastatteluista, jonka olen nähnyt. Aivan täysin uppoutuu tarinaan, kun on noin hyvä kertoja. Raadollista hommaa.

----------


## paaton

> UCI kärsii "pienestä" uskottavuusongelmasta kun historiasta löytyy tapauksia, joissa doping-käryjä on lakaistu maton alle, TUE lupia on pyöritellyt juurikin se yksi UCI-mies yms. peppuilua. Tämä nykyinen presidentti ei ole varsinaisesti tehnyt mitään dramaattista kurssinmuutosta.
> 
> Pyörät tarkastetaan ennen aika-ajoja, koska se on logistisesti kätevää, mutta yhteislähdöissä ei taideta kuin tehdä jotain pistokokeita. Yhteislähtökisassa on satoja pyöriä liikkeellä, eli logistisesti melko hankala testata kaikkia kisassa mahdollisesti käytettäviä pyöriä.



Ok, eli moottoridoping ei ole kyllä kadonnut yhtään mihinkään. Ei ole mitään syytä uskoa, etteikö tekniikka kehittyisi rahakkaissa lajeissa nopeasti eteenpäin. 

Tarkastuksien toteutus taitaisi tosiaan olla hivenen hankalaa. Täytyisi vielä tarkistaa kaikki varapyörät ja valvoa, ettei näitä päästä rakentelamaan tarkastuksen jälkeen. Moottoripyöriä ja autoja ei noin vain vaihdeta toiseen kisan aikana, eikä tarkastettavia laitteita tosiaan ole satoja viikkojen ajan.

Vähän epäilen, ettei lämpökamerankaan kiertäminen ole enää mikään ongelma.

----------


## paaton

> Yksi kiinnostavimmista haastatteluista, jonka olen nähnyt. Aivan täysin uppoutuu tarinaan, kun on noin hyvä kertoja. Raadollista hommaa.



Jo 5min alusta riittää... Kertomus uralilta tulleesta kaverista oli aika hyvä. Kun sieltä köyhyyden keskeltä saa perheensä italiaan, niin ei ehkä ensimmäisenä mieti pistoksen moraalista puolta. Aiempi vertaus NHL:n on aika hyvä. Harrastelijan on helppo huudella moraalista ja hankkia oma elantonsa sorvin äärellä. 

Ei kyllä ole toisaalta mitään hajua, mitä dopingille pitäisi tehdä. Ehkä ensimmäiseksi tavoitteeksi pitäisikin ottaa turvallisuus. Eli pidettäisiin nyt huoli, ettei se siperiasta tullut 20v nuori kupsahda näihin mömmöihin.

----------


## Kommuutteri

Oli kyllä kiinnostava ja rehellisen oloinen tilitys. Taisi haastateltava kertoa niinkuin asiat on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## OJ

Offarina...Muutenkin toi Ride Cycling Review tuottaa aika hyvää kamaa kun taitavat olla Nikolai Razouvaevin kirjoitusten takana/tukena.

----------


## J T K

Kiitos linkityksestä.

----------


## JiiÄm

> 



Hyvin kiteytetty 20:17 kohdalla.  :Hymy:

----------


## buhvalo

Nimi ei ole enne...  https://mobile.twitter.com/Spitinthe...07416510889984

----------


## OJ

Jätän tämän vain tähän...Simeonille kenkää...http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/sime...to-doping-ban/

----------


## PeeHoo

Luca Paolini jäi kiinni dopingista ja on nyt ostanut osan kivasta kahvilasta Como-järven rannasta Comon kaupungista. Tämä ei liene samanlainen coffee shopit Amsterdamissa.


Uutinen: http://www.velonews.com/2017/01/news...ke-como_428273

----------


## Köfte

> Luca Paolini jäi kiinni dopingista ja on nyt ostanut osan kivasta kahvilasta Como-järven rannasta Comon kaupungista. Tämä ei liene samanlainen coffee shopit Amsterdamissa.
> 
> 
> Uutinen: http://www.velonews.com/2017/01/news...ke-como_428273



Luca's "Coffee" Shop :Sarkastinen:  Herättänee "luottamusta" ja saattaa jopa lisätä liikevaihtoakin.
Ympäristö huomioiden "tiskinalusilla" saattaa päästä jo voitollekin. Ei, en tarkoita purjehtijoita.

----------


## Munarello

Höhö, Paolinilta ihan hyvä heitto tuossa jutussa:
“I found closed doors. At team Astana, Vinokourov told me that with the ban that I had, he could not hire me. Coming from him that made me laugh."

----------


## OJ

Ja lisaa hevoisen sontaa tulee brittein saarien suunnalta. http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/...am-mate-308003

Miten halvatussa "varmuuden vuoksi otettu/myonnetty" poikkeuslupa ei ole dopingsaantojen vastainen? Aika monella varmaan kulkisi pyora vahan paremmin kun olisi lupa piikittaa Kenacorttia pakaraan ennen kauden ykkoskisoja.

----------


## paaton

Katselin muuten lancen dokkarin viime viikolla netflixistä. Tuon jälkeen en kyllä ihmettele, mikäli UCIn sanomisia ei välttämättä oteta heti totena.
Jollain tapaa pidin kaiketi pyöräilyn douppaamista liioteltuna.

----------


## Köfte

> Katselin muuten lancen dokkarin viime viikolla netflixistä. Tuon jälkeen en kyllä ihmettele, mikäli UCIn sanomisia ei välttämättä oteta heti totena.
> Jollain tapaa pidin kaiketi pyöräilyn douppaamista liioteltuna.



Onneksi suomut silmiltä alkavat karista muuallakin. Minäkin pidin Lancea sankarina; Il Piratan "elämänkerta" avasi silmät
viimeistään. Ketähän tässä pitäisi nyt oikeasti arvostaa/kunnioittaa? UCI ei ole top-3...

----------


## OJ

Lancea pitää sankarina edelleen moni fani. Kaikkihan tietää/tiesi, että hyvät oli huumeet, mutta joitain ei näytä häiritsevän herran sosiopaattinen perseily.

Mutta lisää höpöä tulee brittein saarien suunnalta. https://cyclingtips.com/2017/01/cook...ethical-lines/

----------


## jarit

Team Edgar rides again  :Hymy: 

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/...portive-307964

----------


## kukavaa

Krossi-valkku tehnyt itsarin, junnu valmennetavan kärytyä.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cycl...ests-positive/

----------


## OJ

No nyt saadaan esimerkkitapaus, että kyllä kortisoonin käyttöön puututaan kovalla kädellä kun junnulle annetaan 4-vuoden banni.

----------


## buhvalo

Cooke jaksaa yrittää:  http://data.parliament.uk/writtenevi...tten/45898.pdf

----------


## E-Cruiser

Tuore juttu moottoreista:

http://www.news.com.au/sport/cycling...4a002222eeeaab

Huomenna kai CBS 60 minutesissa.

Silti en usko, että ennen vuotta 2003 on juurikaan käytetty. Lipo-akkuja oli jo pari vuotta sitä ennen, mutta niiden C oli liian huono tuohon.
Tuossa käytössä akussa on oltava korkea C,+20.

----------


## OJ

Mutta jos kukaan ei ajatellut kytätä moottoripyöriä, niin akut saattoivat olla isompiakin. Moottorispekulaatio alkoi toden teolla vasta 2010 ja jälkeenpäin on ollut juttua moottorin käytöstä ainakin 2008.

----------


## buhvalo

> Tuore juttu moottoreista:
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/sport/cycling...4a002222eeeaab
> 
> Huomenna kai CBS 60 minutesissa.
> 
> Silti en usko, että ennen vuotta 2003 on juurikaan käytetty. Lipo-akkuja oli jo pari vuotta sitä ennen, mutta niiden C oli liian huono tuohon.
> Tuossa käytössä akussa on oltava korkea C,+20.



Jos tuossa ei nouse esiin lance, festina tai sainz niin hämmästys on suuri.  Sinänsä loogista että lemond ja boardman tuo esiin moottori jutut, kun voisi olettaa että moottorin valmista ottaa yhteyttä pyörävalmistajiin. Vaan voihan se olla vanhoja kaunoja...

Ja trekkihän on kovin pyörä 1998-2005 maailmassa.

https://www.facebook.com/betsy.andre...11432883475267

----------


## buhvalo

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/60-minut...d-pro-cycling/  Ja flopiksihan tämä tarina sitten osoittautui todistusvoimaltaan. Tietysti tuosta voi poimia etää 800g pyörän painossa on ihan hyväksyttävä marginal gain. Joka ei tietty tarkoita suoriltaan mitään, mutta voipahan ainakin irvailla. Olisi kyllä melko iso juttu salata koko tiimin käyttävän moottoreita, kun kaikki ajajat ja mekaanikot tulisi tilanteesta tietoiseksi.

----------


## VesaP

^Niinku joku laitto CN:n kommenteissa asian tiimoilta, että isoin ja pahin lause koko dokkarissa oli että UCI ei ole antanut mitata SKY:n Pinojen kiekkoja erikseen irrallisena. Jos ei oo mitään pelättävää, miksi kieltää testaus? No, eihän UCI halua että tämän hetken paras tiimi jäisi kiinni jostain...

----------


## villef

> ^Niinku joku laitto CN:n kommenteissa asian tiimoilta, että isoin ja pahin lause koko dokkarissa oli että UCI ei ole antanut mitata SKY:n Pinojen kiekkoja erikseen irrallisena. Jos ei oo mitään pelättävää, miksi kieltää testaus? No, eihän UCI halua että tämän hetken paras tiimi jäisi kiinni jostain...



Miksi Quickstep jäisi jostain kiinni jos SKYn kiekkoja testataan irrallisena  :Vink: 

Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jone1

http://www.mtv.fi/sport/muut-lajit/p...ailmaa/6290072
Kotimaan valtamediassakin noteerattu.

----------


## 90kg

Team Sky näyttäis taas olevan etusivun uutinen Briteissä. Eikä välttämättä urheilullisista ansioista. 










Ottamatta kantaa tehtyihin tai tekemättömyyksiin aika hypetys traileri myös BBC:ltä IMHO. Musa kuin jostain Tähtien Sodasta tms. 
Voishan näitä asioita käsitellä ihan asiallisestikin.

----------


## OJ

Ainakin mun some-virta on ollut aika turvoksissa Sky/Wiggins/British Cycling juttua. Mielenkiintoista on kuitenkin huomata, että omerta näyttää voivan varsin paksusti pyoräilymaailmassa.

----------


## OJ

"EPO oli mun koiralle" http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/brai...triamcinolone/

----------


## buhvalo

Pistettiin koko henkilökunta kenacortti-kuurille niin säästetään yksityiskoneen polttoainelaskuja. Ajajat kyllä pääsi kisakuntoon riisikakuilla ja kokisbannilla.

Se wigginssin kenacort TUE on kyllä vitsi.

----------


## buhvalo

Hups, saatiin vahingossa setti testoa, mutta lähetettiin takaisin. Söörit on vaan niin ritarillisia.  http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ukad...#disqus_thread

----------


## OJ

Mitenkäs, onko ihan sääntojen mukaista, että kansallinen kattojärjesto jakelee reseptilääkkeitä? Tommoseen pitäisi varmaan olla jonkinlaiset luvat?

----------


## OJ

Ja sitten Sky-kuskit laitettiin twiittaamaan tukeaan Brailsfordille...Froomen twitterihiljaisuudella sitten muöhemmin perustellaan hänen olevan puhdas pulmunen

----------


## buhvalo

> Ja sitten Sky-kuskit laitettiin twiittaamaan tukeaan Brailsfordille...Froomen twitterihiljaisuudella sitten muöhemmin perustellaan hänen olevan puhdas pulmunen



  Froomelta ei taida tukea tulla, ei ole tullut aiemminkaan kohun alettua, vaikka sitä on varta vasta kalasteltu. Luulen että Froomea kaivelee GT hopeat Wigginsin takana, varsinkin nyt kun W:n historia on paljastumassa. F:n taustastahan tämä ei kerro mitään, suuntaan tai toiseen. Kuitenkin, jos jokin on liian hyvää ollakseen totta, se todennäköisesti ei ole.  Myös Cavendishin kommentit voisi parhaimmillaan olla mielenkiintoiset.

----------


## Köfte

Taitavat molemmat (W&F) olla mätiä omenoita lahossa puussa. Valitettavaahan tämä taaskin on.
_"Kuitenkin, jos jokin on liian hyvää ollakseen totta, se todennäköisesti ei ole"._

----------


## VesaP

Froome vuoden 2013 voittopuheessaan Champsin palkintokorokkeella:

Froome dedicated the win to his late  mother, and concluded his podium speech with the line: “This is one  yellow jersey that will stand the test of time”

GO FROOME!  :Hymy:

----------


## Köfte

> Froome vuoden 2013 voittopuheessaan Champsin palkintokorokkeella:
> 
> Froome dedicated the win to his late  mother, and concluded his podium speech with the line: “This is one  yellow jersey that will stand the test of time”
> 
> GO FROOME!



Tottakai ihmisellä pitää/saa olla idoleita ja seurattavaa. Innoissani minäkin seurasin molempien herrojen edesottamuksia.
Sympatiat olivat Froomen puolella, kun hinasi Wiggoa vuorten yli. Näyttää vaan taas(kin) hiljalleen arvostus murenevan...
Aivan yhtä riemastuksen vallassa vuosituhannen vaihteessa seurasin miestä, joka loihe lausumaan podiumilla:
_"No one trains like me. No one rides like me. This jersey's mine. I live for this jersey. It's my life. No one's taking it away from me. This fucking jersey's mine".
_

----------


## ratikka

Keitä kaikkia tässä nyt syytellään ja mistä sai alkunsa?

----------


## VesaP

> mistä sai alkunsa?



Venäläiset hakkerit aloitti kaiken. Unohtivat vaan paljastaa tiedot Katushasta tai Gazpromista tai Astanasta...

----------


## Köfte

> Venäläiset hakkerit aloitti kaiken. Unohtivat vaan paljastaa tiedot Katushasta tai Gazpromista tai Astanasta...



Juuri näin :Hymy: . En minä ketään ainakaan pyrkinyt syyllistämään. Kunhan ilmaisin orastavan pettymykseni asiaan liittyen.

----------


## rhubarb

Ootte te kummallisia. Ihan kuin kaikki eivät douppaisi.

----------


## Köfte

> Ootte te kummallisia. Ihan kuin kaikki eivät douppaisi.



Toiset vaan alleviivaavat "puhtauttaan" enemmän... Mutta nyt telkkarin ääreen :Hymy: .

----------


## OJ

> Venäläiset hakkerit aloitti kaiken. Unohtivat vaan paljastaa tiedot Katushasta tai Gazpromista tai Astanasta...



Kyllä WADA, IOC ja "riippumattomat" asiantuntijat pitävät tästä huolen. Ihan hyvä tasapuolisuuden nimissä ahdistaa länsimaidenkin TUE-sankareita.

Eikä kaikki käytä, mutta ne puhtaat kuskit ovat keskimäärin huonommin palkattuja.

----------


## ratikka

https://m.box.com/shared_item/https%...zb2erti45dx77i

Sky:n näkemys asiasta.

----------


## OJ

Uber-proffat, joiden menestys perustuu pienimpienkin yksityiskohtien täydellisyyteen saakka hiomiseen, pyytää nyt anteeksi amatöörimäisiä mokia. Voin melkein lyödä vetoa, etta faneille nämä tarinat uppoaa kuin kuuma naskali voihin.

----------


## VesaP

> Voin melkein lyödä vetoa, etta faneille nämä tarinat uppoaa kuin kuuma naskali voihin.



Joo, case closed. Nyt seuraavaksi Froome voittoon Tourilla taas! Jo aikaisempina vuosina on kusta heitelty ja syljeskelty Froomen naamalle Tourilla, mitähän jengi nyt keksii.  :Vihainen:

----------


## kukavaa

Luultavasti paskaa tai sitten laavaa.

----------


## OJ

> Joo, case closed. Nyt seuraavaksi Froome voittoon Tourilla taas! Jo aikaisempina vuosina on kusta heitelty ja syljeskelty Froomen naamalle Tourilla, mitähän jengi nyt keksii.



Jos paukuttaa omaa rumpuaan vuositolkulla ja hehkuttaa omaa ylivertaisuuttaan, niin on uskottavuus vähän heikoilla kun yrittää selitellä peppuiluaan kääntämällä kelkkansa 180 astetta aikaisempia puheitaan vastaan. Kuseminen ja sylkeminen ei tietenkään ole asiallista tai hyvaksyttävää, mutta toi Sky:n kakanjauhaminen on siitäkin huolimatta aivan naurettavaa.

----------


## Höysö

> Joo, case closed. Nyt seuraavaksi Froome voittoon Tourilla taas! Jo aikaisempina vuosina on kusta heitelty ja syljeskelty Froomen naamalle Tourilla, mitähän jengi nyt keksii.



No nyt varmaan heittävät akkunesteet naamalle! wroom wroom

----------


## Köfte

Tai heittelevät paristoilla. On tämä taas surullista. Ennenmuinoin tingattiin 
puolueen jäsenkirjaa, nyt valmiutta johonkin yhtä vähän arvostettavaan.
Tämä 80-luvun Suomesta tähän päivään. Miksi näin? Raha?

----------


## erkkk

En nyt tiedä onko toi ihan paras paikka hengailla UCI:n pressalle. Kitti päälle ja Marginal Gains tälläkin saralla.

----------


## kuovipolku

Ei tietenkään ole ammattipyöräilyyn liittyvää, muttei myöskään ole olematta pyöräilyyn liityvää: 

http://www.canadiancyclist.com/daily...oping-sanction eli lyhyesti 67-vuotias kanadalainen ratapyöräilijä joka on 24-kertainen maailmanmestari ja 21-kertainen Kanadan mestari eri ikäluokissa on saanut valituskierrosten jälkeen kahdeksan vuoden kilpailukiellon testosteronin käytöstä.

Sehän on aivan hemmetin hienoa että vanhatkin herrat jaksavat touhuta, urheilla ja kilpailla ihan tosissaankin, mutta muodostaahan osa heistä kaikesta päätellen melko suuren asiakaskunnan erilaisille urheilussa kielletyille aineille. Joskus käytölle on olemassa täysin perusteltavat tai ainakin puolusteltavat syyt ja joskus kyseessä on vähintään yhtä härski doping kuin ammattiurheilulla huonomaineisimmillaan. 

Testosteronista erityisesti taidetaan lääkärikunnankin keskuudessa olla kahta koulukuntaa, toisten mielestä sitä pitäisi tarjota lähes rutiininomaisesti vanheneville keski-ikäisille miehille ja etenkin silloin kun kyseessä on kestävyysurheilun aktiiviharrastaja, toiset tuomitsevat moisen medikalisaation tai pitävät testosteronilisää jopa elimistön ja sen oman hormonitoiminnan kannalta haitaĺlisena. Ja sopivasta annostuksesta lienee mieltä yhtä monta kuin reseptejä kirjoittavia lääkäreitäkin.


PS Joskus olen sitä mieltä että veteraaniurheilussa voidaan kyllä kilpailla ja saada voittajia, sehän kuuluu urheiluun, olipa kyseessä pieni kyläkilpailu tai maailman huippujen kohtaaminen - mutta mestaruustitteleiden jakamisen voisi ehkä kokonaan unohtaa! Jotain surkuhupaisaa niissä on, muulloinkin kuin tämmöisten uutisten yhteydessä...

----------


## Crew

Ikään liittyvä testosteronioptimointi ei ole dopingsäännöissä sallittua ja liikkuu lääketieteessäkin harmaalla alueella. Kaikillahan ne arvot laskevat jossain vaiheessa ikääntyessä, ja liian kovalla harjoittelulla tai esim ultrapitkän suorituksen jälkeen saa matalia arvoja niiltäkin, jotka ovat vielä viitealueella. Matalasta testosteronitasosta seuraa monia ikäviä asioita, mutta korvauskaan ei ole vaaratonta.

----------


## SSGT-92

Portugalilaispyöräilijä Andre Cardoson tapaushan jo olikin tuolla TDF 2017 säikeessä,eri lähteestä tosin ;http://www.is.fi/muutlajit/art-2000005270573.html

----------


## r.a.i

http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/art-2000005274940.html

Yes! Läänssi oli sittenkin kaikkein kovin jätkä!

----------


## Jami2003

> http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/art-2000005274940.html
> 
> Yes! Läänssi oli sittenkin kaikkein kovin jätkä!



Mitalit takas.

----------


## leecher

Miksiköhän kaikki proffat käyttää epoa jos ei auta? Ei oikein vakuuta tutkimuksen tulos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rhubarb

Idioottien tutkimus. Amatööri ei ole vielä lähelläkään luonnollisen suorituskykynsä kapasiteettia.

----------


## Fuuga

Otsikko on mitä on ja tyhmä pysähtyy siihen. Ensimmäinen kappale ja koko loppuosa kertoo miten epo ei vaikuta _harrastelijoilla_.

----------


## rhubarb

Ei kannata pysähtyä siihenkään, sillä se kyllä vaikuttaa myös harrastelijoilla. Maksimisuoritukseen.

----------


## kolistelija

Hesarin artikkelista ymmärsin että on siis verrattu kahta ryhmää vastakkain: epo saaneet ja lumeainetta saaneet. Eihän se kerro hyötyykö harrastelija doupingista vai ei. Pitäisi verrata samaa ajajaa puhtaana ja doupattuna.

----------


## Googol

Kai niitä siis on verrattu molempia ryhmiä sekä ennen, että jälkeen dopingin/lumeaineen.

----------


## buhvalo

Keskimäärin eporyhmä oli samalla tasolla kuin lumeryhmä keskimäärin. Sehän ei tarkoita etteikö epo ja jopa lumeryhmässä olisi ollut joku joka hyötyi 'lääkityksestään'. Onhan sitä Pro kuskeiltakin tullut kommenttia ettei Epo auttanut, ainakin Zabel muistuu heti.

----------


## kp63

Tuskin amätöörin vauhtia pitkässä mäessä rajoittaa Hg-arvo. Pitkissä Suomen tasamaa kisoissakin harvoin happi loppuu. Jerkku aika usein molemmissa.

----------


## buhvalo

Eikö ne ammattilaisetkin parantanut jerkkua mielialalääkkeillä, jos haluaa ohjata jerkun määritelmän vaikka tähän puoleen kestävyyttä.

https://www.sciencedaily.com/release...0726123214.htm

----------


## r.a.i

^^Kuka laatii julkaisun The Lancet Haematology journal -lehdelle, ettei kannata tutkia mitään, vaan kysyy aina ensin Suomen Fillarifoorumilta, koska täällä tiedetään kaikki!!  :Vink:

----------


## hannupulkkinen

> PS Joskus olen sitä mieltä että veteraaniurheilussa voidaan kyllä kilpailla ja saada voittajia, sehän kuuluu urheiluun, olipa kyseessä pieni kyläkilpailu tai maailman huippujen kohtaaminen - mutta mestaruustitteleiden jakamisen voisi ehkä kokonaan unohtaa! Jotain surkuhupaisaa niissä on, muulloinkin kuin tämmöisten uutisten yhteydessä...



Kunhan olet veteraani-iässä niin et näe siinä mitään surkuhupaisaa. Minä näen ikärasismissa paljonkin surkuhupaisuutta.

----------


## Kommuutteri

> ^^Kuka laatii julkaisun The Lancet Haematology journal -lehdelle, ettei kannata tutkia mitään, vaan kysyy aina ensin Suomen Fillarifoorumilta, koska täällä tiedetään kaikki!!



Juu, ja varsinkin hallitaan tieteellinen metodi.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## kuovipolku

> Kunhan olet veteraani-iässä niin et näe siinä mitään surkuhupaisaa. Minä näen ikärasismissa paljonkin surkuhupaisuutta.



Hannu! Hannu! Älä viitsi olla noin nolo! Aiheutat sitä kuuluisaa myötähäpeää meissä kaikissa veteraani-ikäisissä!

Bora-Hansgrohe  on nyt tuonut julkisuuteen tiedon että sen ajaja, saksalainen joka ei  enää jatka tallissa ja jonka nimeä en edes muista, antoi positiivisen  dopingnäytteen viime vuoden maaliskuussa. Löydetty aine oli tamoksifeeni joka on rintasyövän hoidossa käytetty hormonilääke. Tapauksen käsittely  on yhä kesken, mutta talli kertoi uskovansa edelleen vakaasti siihen  että syynä oli kontaminoitunut juomavesi.

No, löysihän mm.  ranskalaisen kuluttajalehden tutkimus tamoksifeenia useasta  kivennäisvedestä:  https://www.theguardian.com/world/20...minated-brands

----------


## hannupulkkinen

> Hannu! Hannu! Älä viitsi olla noin nolo! Aiheutat sitä kuuluisaa myötähäpeää meissä kaikissa veteraani-ikäisissä!



Minä en näe mitään nolouden aihetta siinä, että puolustaa meitä tosivanhoja. Nuoret meinaavat hyppisä silmille ja sitähän ei suomalainen mies salli. :Hymy:  Kaikenlainen väheksymien aiheuttaa minussa myötähäpeää. Testosteronokorvaushoito parantaa kyllä elämän laatua, mutta lyhenttää elämää. Oma kokeiluni aiheutti eturauhassyövän villiintymisen, mutta onneksi se todennäköisesti saatiin kuitenkin kiinni ajoissa. Viimesten työvuosien stressinsietoon sain vuoden ajan lisätestoa, joka toimikin hyvin. Nyt kun olen eläkkeellä niin tarvetta ei ole ja onneksi lisätesto ei vähentänyt omaa tuotantoani, joten näillä mennään. Kaikkenlainen hormonihoito on hyvin riskialtista kun kokonaisvaikutukset ovat laskemattomia ja kukaan ei oikein niistä tiedä. Niille jotka haluavat mestaruuksia hinnalla millä hyvänsä voi muu olla yhdentekevää. Kuitenkin ikäkausimestaruuskilpailut innoittavat tuhansia ihmisiä kuntoilemaan ja parantamaa näin terveyttään. Niillä on suuri kansantaloudellinenkin merkitys, joten mitään väheksymistä niissä ei ole.

----------


## kuovipolku

Eivätkö sinusta ihan tavallisten kilpailujen ja kuntotapahtumien ikäluokkasarjat riitä innoittamaan tuhansia ihmisiä kuntoilemaan ja parantaamaan terveyttään? Minusta ne riittävät vallan erinomaisesti kilpaurheilua, sen tavoitteellisuutta, haasteellistuutta, jännitystä, voittamisen iloa ja häviämisen tuskaa ja kaikkea muuta sellaista tuomaan. 

Mestaruustittelit, olivatpa ne sitten maailmanmestaruuksia tai maanmestaruuksia, ovatkin jo sitten toinen juttu sekä filosofisella tasolla että käytännössä eli tämän otsikon aiheen alaisessa merkityksessä. Paraolympialaiset ja vastaavat ovat mielestäni eri juttu, mutta se että kilpaillaan, usein kaikin ja joskus ei-sallituinkin keinoin, siitä että ollaan parhaita yli tietynikäisiä - ja tässähän raja joudutaan aina vetämään lopultakin mielivaltaisesti johonkin päivämäärään - pitää sisällään jotain täysin absurdia ja valitettava usein myös epätervettä.

Mutta ethän sinä, Hannu, malta sieltä korkeuksista pysähtyä miettimään tämmöisiä...

----------


## buhvalo

> Eivätkö sinusta ihan tavallisten kilpailujen ja kuntotapahtumien ikäluokkasarjat riitä innoittamaan tuhansia ihmisiä kuntoilemaan ja parantaamaan terveyttään? Minusta ne riittävät vallan erinomaisesti kilpaurheilua, sen tavoitteellisuutta, haasteellistuutta, jännitystä, voittamisen iloa ja häviämisen tuskaa ja kaikkea muuta sellaista tuomaan. 
> 
> Mestaruustittelit, olivatpa ne sitten maailmanmestaruuksia tai maanmestaruuksia, ovatkin jo sitten toinen juttu sekä filosofisella tasolla että käytännössä eli tämän otsikon aiheen alaisessa merkityksessä. Paraolympialaiset ja vastaavat ovat mielestäni eri juttu, mutta se että kilpaillaan, usein kaikin ja joskus ei-sallituinkin keinoin, siitä että ollaan parhaita yli tietynikäisiä - ja tässähän raja joudutaan aina vetämään lopultakin mielivaltaisesti johonkin päivämäärään - pitää sisällään jotain täysin absurdia ja valitettava usein myös epätervettä.



Onko sillä merkitystä mikä kilpailun luokitus on jotta kilpailun varjopuolet tulevat esiin. Kuitenkin se on kilpailija omasta egotripistä kiinni; onko riittävä tulos jokin värinen metallilätkä, vai oman parhansaa ulos mittaaminen, tai vaikka vain kilpailu- ja harjoitusprosessi itsessään. Toki varmasti jossakin pappa-MM:ssä prosentuaalinen osa podiumiorientuneita on isompi. Mutta niissäkin säännöllisti on 'pack-fillejä' jotka tiedostavat roolinsa, mutta osallistuvat sosiaalisista ja muista ulkourheilullisista syistä.

----------


## kp63

Onpas Kuovilta harvinaisen typerää ja laput silmillä ajattelua. Joillekin vkon hepolenkki täpöillä on ihan riittävä toisille ei. Muista lajeista en tiedä, mutta MM-masterkisat fillaroinnissa on ihan järkkyttävän hienot ja isot kisat + 20 karsintakisaa  2015 Tanskassa tempoissa yli 600 ja maantiellä yli 1500 kisaajaa. Nyt jouduttu jo sääntöjä rukkaamaan, koska paisuvat kuin pullataikina.  Taso on kova ja M40-M55 mailman huiput olisivat aika kovia Suomen yleisessä sarjassa.

----------


## kp63

http://www.ucigranfondoworldseries.com/

----------


## kuovipolku

Ei varmaankaan, kyllähän joku haluaa doupata vain siksi että pääsee loistamaan minkä tahansa ikäsarjaluokan voittajana tai jonkun kyläkilpailun palkintopallilla nuorempansa lyöneenä tms, mutta titteleihin liittyy aina se kunnia ja maine ja kunnian tavoittelu. Sillä voi olla joku merkitys jollekin, mutta itse esitin alkuperäisen sivuhuomautuksen kaltaisen pohdintani enemmän filosofisessa hengessä kuin käytännön kysymyksenä. 

Sosiaalisista ja ulkourheilullisista syistä voi osallistua niin pikkukisoihin kuin matkustaa ulkomaille ilman mestaruuskisoja tai jopa ilman ikäluokkiakin. Kilpailla voi vaikka kaikkia niitä vastaan jotka samalle viivalle asettuvat, iästä ja sukupuolesta riippumatta. Tällöin vain pitää vanhetessaan hyväksyä ettei ole enää palkintopalliainesta. Sekin olisi yksi tapa nauttia kuntoilusta ja kilpailustakin - vai onko vain voitosta kilpaileva oikea kilpailija? Siis filosofisesti...

----------


## kuovipolku

> Onpas Kuovilta harvinaisen typerää ja laput silmillä ajattelua. Joillekin vkon hepolenkki täpöillä on ihan riittävä toisille ei. Muista lajeista en tiedä, mutta MM-masterkisat fillaroinnissa on ihan järkkyttävän hienot ja isot kisat + 20 karsintakisaa  2015 Tanskassa tempoissa yli 600 ja maantiellä yli 1500 kisaajaa. Nyt jouduttu jo sääntöjä rukkaamaan, koska paisuvat kuin pullataikina.  Taso on kova ja M40-M55 mailman huiput olisivat aika kovia Suomen yleisessä sarjassa.



Epäilemättä harvinaisen typerää ajattelua ja kilpaurheilun syvinta viehätystä itse koskaan kokemattoman taholta. 

Mutta sillä miten suosittuja kisat ovat tai miten kova taso niissä on ei ole yhtään mitään tekemistä sen kanssa onko veteraanien ikäluokkatitteleistä kilpaileminen viime kädessä ja noin niinkuin abstraktisti ajateltuna jotenkin absurdia ja itse asiassa jopa kilpaurheilun koko idean ja hengen vastaista. 

Jos tuommoinen ajatus ei tule itselle koskaan mieleen, en minä sitä pahana pidä, mutten myöskään ymmärrä miksi siihen pitäisi reagoida sen ohi puhumalla. Eikä riitä että treenaa ja kisaa niinkuin ennenkin (ja ajattelee mahdollisesti douppaavista kilpakumppaneistaan sitä mitä on ajatellut, jos on jotain heistä viitsinyt ajatella, sitä samaa kuin ennenkin)?

----------


## buhvalo

> Epäilemättä harvinaisen typerää ajattelua ja kilpaurheilun syvinta viehätystä itse koskaan kokemattoman taholta. 
> 
> Mutta sillä miten suosittuja kisat ovat tai miten kova taso niissä on ei ole yhtään mitään tekemistä sen kanssa onko veteraanien ikäluokkatitteleistä kilpaileminen viime kädessä ja noin niinkuin abstraktisti ajateltuna jotenkin absurdia ja itse asiassa jopa kilpaurheilun koko idean ja hengen vastaista. 
> 
> Jos tuommoinen ajatus ei tule itselle koskaan mieleen, en minä sitä pahana pidä, mutten myöskään ymmärrä miksi siihen pitäisi reagoida sen ohi puhumalla. Eikä riitä että treenaa ja kisaa niinkuin ennenkin (ja ajattelee mahdollisesti douppaavista kilpakumppaneistaan sitä mitä on ajatellut, jos on jotain heistä viitsinyt ajatella, sitä samaa kuin ennenkin)?



Miksi master-kilpailu on sen absurdimpaa kuin mikään mukaan kilpailu. Kun kilpailuja on historiallisesti järjestetty tuottamaan leipää ja sirkushuveja, leipää kilpailijalle ja kisajärjeställäe, ja sirkusta katsojalle, niin juuri mikään amatöörikilpailu ei täytä kriteereitä. 

Ja kyllä; oikeasti pidän pappakisoja jokseenkin koomisena, mutta kyllä niistä kiksit saa.

--lisäys
Etkai kuovipolku yritä voittaa tätä filosofiointi. Haluatko mitallin.  :Hymy:

----------


## kuovipolku

> Miksi master-kilpailu on sen absurdimpaa kuin mikään mukaan kilpailu.



Muistutan vain siitä että alkuperäinen kommenttini liittyi moninkertaisen veteraanien maailmanmestarin dopingtapaukseen, ḱohdistui nimenomaan tähän tittelikisapuoleen enkä sitä ole vastauksissani mihinkään suuntaan muuttanut tai laajentanut.







> Ja kyllä; oikeasti pidän pappakisoja jokseenkin koomisena, mutta kyllä niistä kiksit saa.



Ihan hemmetin hienoa että saa. Olen minäkin toisessa elämässä laittanut lappua rintaan ja katsonut tuloslistaa ja tunnustan jopa kisan aikana vilkaisseeni onko kanssakilpailijalla samanvärinen numero kuin minulla ja niin edes päin.





> --lisäys
> Etkai kuovipolku yritä voittaa tätä filosofiointi. Haluatko mitallin.



En. Ensinnäkin koko kommentti oli alunperin vain sellainen sivuhuomautus jolle en edes kuvitellut kenenkään panevan sen suurempaa painoa tai kokevan itseensä kohdistuvana vähättelynä tai harrastuksensa perustan mitätöintinä eli odotin korkeintaan että joku lukija voisi mielessään ajatella asiaa tuoltakin kantilta ja olla joko samaa mieltä tai eri mieltä ja that's it. 

Sitten tuli tietyllä viipeellä Hannun no en sano mikä johon oli pakko vastata kun se oli niin mahtava täyslaidallinen ihan eri maaliin. Sen jälkeen kommentit sinulta ja kp63:lta ja minista hyvään foorumikeskustelutapaan kuuluu vastata edes jollain tavalla asiaa selventävästi ja korjata pahimmat väärinkäsitykset. Sen tein eikä minulla sen kummempaa aietta tai tarvetta jatkaa ole enkä tunne mitään filosofointikilpaa voittaneeni tai edes käyneeni. 

Ei minusta filosofointia voi edes voittaa, ei ainakaan silloin jos sitä vilpittömin mielin harrastetaan ja pyritään jonkinlaiseen "vastapuolen" ajatuksen ymmärtämiseen.

Sinulle vastaan toisen kerran vain ja ainoastaan tämän lopun lisäyksen takia.

----------


## rhubarb

> Epäilemättä harvinaisen typerää ajattelua ja kilpaurheilun syvinta viehätystä itse koskaan kokemattoman taholta. 
> 
> Mutta sillä miten suosittuja kisat ovat tai miten kova taso niissä on ei ole yhtään mitään tekemistä sen kanssa onko veteraanien ikäluokkatitteleistä kilpaileminen viime kädessä ja noin niinkuin abstraktisti ajateltuna jotenkin absurdia ja itse asiassa jopa kilpaurheilun koko idean ja hengen vastaista.



Niin tai olisiko kilpaurheilu, siis tarpeettomasti vaaran ja kivun aiheuttamista keholle joka on miljoonien vuosien aikana kehittynyt suuntaan joka minimoi sen kaiken ei vain yksilön vaan yhteiskunnan tasolla, itsessään absurdia? En kovin pitkälle lähtisi redusoimaan tätä juttua nyt kyllä.

----------


## Laroute

> Miksi master-kilpailu on sen absurdimpaa kuin mikään mukaan kilpailu. Kun kilpailuja on historiallisesti järjestetty tuottamaan leipää ja sirkushuveja, leipää kilpailijalle ja kisajärjeställäe, ja sirkusta katsojalle, niin juuri mikään amatöörikilpailu ei täytä kriteereitä. 
> 
> Ja kyllä; oikeasti pidän pappakisoja jokseenkin koomisena, mutta kyllä niistä kiksit saa.
> 
> --lisäys
> Etkai kuovipolku yritä voittaa tätä filosofiointi. Haluatko mitallin.



Mikä "pappakisoissa" on koomisempaa kuin muissa kisoissa? Haluaisin tähän tyhjentävän vastauksen buhvalolta!

----------


## buhvalo

> Mikä "pappakisoissa" on koomisempaa kuin muissa kisoissa? Haluaisin tähän tyhjentävän vastauksen buhvalolta!



-harjoitellaan ja kilpaillaan enempi loukkaantuneena ja sairaana. (mutua)
-kilpaillaan vaikka elintaso/ikäsairauksista johtuen ei edes voi harjoitella. Tällöin kisa on yleensä max kolmen osallistujan kisa, joten motivaattori lienee arvattava.
-kilpaillaan vaikka elintaso/ikäsairauksista johtuva lääkitys haittaa suoriusta jolloin kilpailusuoritus on jopa vaarallinen.

----------


## kp63

No jo oli mutut. Ottaen iän tuomat kertoimet huomioon, iso osa mastereista on tällä hetkellä kovemmassa kunnossa ja treenaavat myös kovempaa kuin iso osa yleisen sarjan osallistujista. Vaikka niitä vaivoja onkin.

----------


## Stasipamppu

> -harjoitellaan ja kilpaillaan enempi loukkaantuneena ja sairaana. (mutua)
> -kilpaillaan vaikka elintaso/ikäsairauksista johtuen ei edes voi harjoitella. Tällöin kisa on yleensä max kolmen osallistujan kisa, joten motivaattori lienee arvattava.
> -kilpaillaan vaikka elintaso/ikäsairauksista johtuva lääkitys haittaa suoriusta jolloin kilpailusuoritus on jopa vaarallinen.



En voisi olla enempää eri mieltä kanssasi.  Kuten jo ylempänä sanottiin, aika moista mutuilua. Hoh hoh.

----------


## buhvalo

> En voisi olla enempää eri mieltä kanssasi.  Kuten jo ylempänä sanottiin, aika moista mutuilua. Hoh hoh.



Mutua on se ensimmäinen kohta, kuten itsekkin totesin. Havaintoa on kertynyt useammasta lajista mutta en noista jälkimmäistä rupea väittelemään.

----------


## pikku-mihkali

Jos perustaisitte oman ketjun tälle Masters pohdinnalle. Kiitos.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## buhvalo

Isompi nimi pitkästä aikaa.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/samu...ition-control/

----------


## leecher

Katso Käry*Netflixissä
https://www.netflix.com/title/801680...trkid=14751296
Kannattaa katsoa ehdottomasti Netflixistä. Kohtuu tiukkaa settiä!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CamoN

> Katso Käry*Netflixissä



Ei välttämättä nouse kestohitiksi Venäjällä. Tai ainakaan Vladimir Putinin Netflix-tilillä.

----------


## paaton

Minä katsoin tuon eilen sairastellessa. Sattui kyllä dokkarin tekijälle aika uskomaton munkki. Siinä jäi aika äkkiä taka-alalle heikko tulos doupattuna, mikä olisi kyllä itseäni kiinostanut paljonkin.
Johtuiko heikko menestys vain noista temppuilevista sähkövaihteista, vai menikö jotain kuitenkin vikaan mömmöjen kanssa?

----------


## leecher

Avasi kyllä todella raadollisesti tuon huippu-urheilun maailman. Niin kuin wadapomo sanoi "kaikki käyttää!"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## paaton

> Avasi kyllä todella raadollisesti tuon huippu-urheilun maailman. Niin kuin wadapomo sanoi "kaikki käyttää!"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Kyllä. Jenkeiltä, ja muitalkin löytyy takuulla yhtä tarkkaa tietoa testien läpäisemisestä, mitä venäläisiltäkin. Sotsissa vietiin vain mömmöt maksimiin ja venäläiset käyttivät niitä kisojen aikanakin.

Se moskovan anti-doping labra oli kyllä hieno. Tehdään kaikille urheilijoille oma mömmökartta, jotta osataan laskea mahdollisimman tarkkaan aineiden oikea käyttö ja välttää käryt  :Hymy:

----------


## plr

> Isompi nimi pitkästä aikaa.



Samuel Sanchez on olympiavoittajana todella iso kärähdys. Jännittävä kuulla hänen selityksensä. Vielä en sellaista nähnyt.

Ikää on 39, joten pyöräilyura loppui tähän.

----------


## kuovipolku

Jos käry olisi käynyt siitä että Samun menestysaikojen näytteitä olisi tutkittu uudestaan ja parempien menetelmien ansiosta saatu positiivinen tulos, voitaisiin puhua isommasta nimestä ja isosta kärähdyksestä. Nythän tämä oli tuore kilpailun ulkopuolella otettu testi ja tapaus on vain sellainen vanhentuneen ja uraansa vähän turhaan pitkään venyttäneen entisen huipun dopingjuttu.

Kiusaus hakea luvatonta lisäapua vammoista toipumiseen ja painonhallintaan lihasmassaa säilyttäen oli viimeistä kauttaan ajavalle ja Vueltasta vielä yhtä etappivoittoa hakevalle kuskille liian suuri. Toisaalta ei liene kovin todennäköistä ettei aikaisemmin uralla olisi ainakin ollut vaiheita jolloin oltiin varsin syvällä näissä asioissa. 

GHRP-2 on sama kasvuhormonin eritystä tehostava synteettinen peptidi aine, josta Stefano Pirazzi kärysi ennen Giroa. Nautitaan ruiskeina eli ei oikein voi vahingossa syödä eikä saada lisravinteiden tms mukana. 

Harmittaahan se tällaistakin fania joka ei kovin suuria illusioita ole ylläpitänyt. Hienompaa olisi ollut lopettaa toisella tapaa...

----------


## buhvalo

> Katso Käry*Netflixissä
> https://www.netflix.com/title/801680...trkid=14751296
> Kannattaa katsoa ehdottomasti Netflixistä. Kohtuu tiukkaa settiä!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Pitihän tuo netflixi avata.

Jos noista pyöräilyosuudesta kommentoi niin, toi jätkä siis paransi tehojaan 20% ja sijoittui kisassa heikomin kuin aiemmin, eikä kokenut olevansa muutenkaan vahvempi. Ts. desk jockeylle tuo kuuri ei tuonut muuta kuin pirusti reikiä nahkaan. Tai sitten testokuuri potki päähän kun, kisassa, 2vko kuurin jälkeen omat pähkinät on ei tuota mitään eikä ulkopuolista ole tarjolla.

 Varmaan maininnut palstalla aiemminkin että Haute Routen tässäkin kai voittanut Pouly on n. minutin päästä top-100 lista viimeisestä sijasta. Taitaa lipsahtaa vähän notnormal osastoon sekin.

----------


## paaton

Niin meinaat buhvalo sitä, että ennen kisaa jäi testaamatta miten kroppa reagoi mömmöjen käytön lopetukseen?

----------


## buhvalo

Tavallaan, mutta on kai tuo jokseenkin arvattavaa mitenkä oman testosteronin tuotannon käy kun ulkopuolista on kropassa. Samoin EPO, mutta arvelisin että sen lopetus ei vaikuttasi paljoa tuossa ajassa. Toki täysin arvaus.

----------


## CamoN

Myös se jäi vähän epäselväksi, todettiinko hänellä luontaisesti matala testosteronitaso, vai oliko hän optimaalisessa iässä sen käyttöön, vai oliko se vaan helposti saatavilla riittävän laadukkaana vai mikä johti sen ympärille rakennettuun suunnitelmalliseen douppaamiseen? Kai se EPO nyt on ihan riittävän hyväksi aineeksi todettu pyöräilyn vaatimukset huomioiden, miksei suoraan käyttäisi sitä jos se oli mahdollista.

----------


## paaton

> Myös se jäi vähän epäselväksi, todettiinko hänellä luontaisesti matala testosteronitaso, vai oliko hän optimaalisessa iässä sen käyttöön, vai oliko se vaan helposti saatavilla riittävän laadukkaana vai mikä johti sen ympärille rakennettuun suunnitelmalliseen douppaamiseen? Kai se EPO nyt on ihan riittävän hyväksi aineeksi todettu pyöräilyn vaatimukset huomioiden, miksei suoraan käyttäisi sitä jos se oli mahdollista.



Ai käytettiinkö tuossa pelkkää testoa? Minä luulin, että epokin oli mukana.

Edit: Pikaisella googlauksella.





> *So what did you take?
> *HGH, testosterone, erythropoietin [EPO], thyroid hormones, DHEA [a steroid], HCG [a weight-loss hormone], all sorts of different vitamin injections.



http://www.vulture.com/2017/08/icaru...g-scandal.html

Tuossa linkissä oli muuten muutakin mielenkiintoista. Kannattaa lukea kokonaan.
Taisi jäädä äijä koukkuun.





> *The whole impetus for taking PEDs was to see if you’d improve your placement in that amateur bike race from the year before when you rode clean. You didn’t. Why’s that?
> *I had a mechanical [problem], which cost me an hour. Had I not encountered all those problems, I would’ve finished 12th or 13th of the 660 people who started.
> 
> 
> *You did so well NOT on drugs!*
> The thing is, after I got out of that race the first year, I couldn’t walk. I finished 14th out of 440 and I spent the next month recovering, like, on crutches. I was _destroyed_. In the second year, I finished the race and I was like, “Bring on the next week!” It was a pretty radical difference in my recovery, and I had trained very, very similarly the first and second year. The testosterone and HGH, and all that stuff seemed to help me recover.

----------


## OJ

Olen koittanut katella tota dokkaria, mutta jopa maallikon vinkkelista tota kattoo enemmankin "mitua uittua!?" fiiliksella.

----------


## pulmark

Ranskalaisten tekemä tuore dokumentti (englanninkielinen tekstitys) kätketyistä moottoreista ja UCI ei-niin-ihan-täydellisistä testilaitteista:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBxfQJOHJxc

----------


## Miha

Mitä sitä turhaan jää kiinni vaan yhdestä lisävitamiinista. Eikös tuo ole joku amatöörikisa missä tuli käry...?

http://www.velonews.com/2017/08/news/kayle-leogrande-banned-eight-years-for-second-doping-violation_446847

USADA announced that LeoGrande had tested positive for a host of banned substances: *raloxifene, ostarine, ibutamoren, GW1516 sulfone, RAD140, LGD4033, and andarine*. He provided the sample on April 30, 2017.

The USADA press statement explained these banned substances in detail:

_“Raloxifene and GW1516 sulfone, a metabolite of GW1516, are prohibited substances in the class of Hormone and Metabolic Modulators; ostarine, RAD140, LGD4033 and andarine, are prohibited substances in the class of Anabolic Agents; and ibutamoren is a prohibited substance in the class of Peptide Hormones, Growth Factors, Related Substances and Mimetics. These substances are prohibited at all times under the USADA Protocol for Olympic and Paralympic Movement Testing, the United States Olympic Committee National Anti-Doping Policies, and the International Cycling Union Anti-Doping Rules, all of which have adopted the World Anti-Doping Code and the World Anti-Doping Agency Prohibited List.”_

Read more at http://www.velonews.com/2017/08/news...pROiDoKZcq2.99

----------


## pulmark

http://www.stickybottle.com/latest-n...-doping-death/

Aikoinaan EPO käytöstä kärynneen liettualaisen Raimondas Rumsasin poika Linus kuollut. Isän kotiin on tehty etsintöjä jotka saattaa viitata siihen että pojan kuolemassa jotain dopingiin liittyvää.

----------


## plr

Alberto Contador pitää klenbuterol-dopingrangaistuksen myötä menettämiään Tourin ja Giron voittoja suurena epäoikeudenmukaisuutena. Itse hän katsoo voittaneensa nuokin kisat.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cont...ous-injustice/

----------


## Reenaaja

Epoa käytetään juoksussa ,hiihdossa ,pyöräilyssä ja uinnissa...kestävyys lajeissa...myös anaboliset ovat suosiossa,,,katso venäläiset -kenian juoksioiden dokkari ..aineita käytetään eikä kenian juoksu ""leireillä " ole testejä...? ukkoo tuli ja sai epoa piikillä pyllyyn ...  juoksussa yks jenkki oli parantanu vuodessa epon voimalla 10km aikaa 30.44+ aikaan 27.33+ yli 3 minsaa...ite kertoi yhellä sivulla...

----------


## plr

Ranskalainen veteraanipyöräilijä narahti 250 W Vivax-moottori satulaputkessa. Ilmeisesti kyse on amatööripyöräilystä ja Ranskassa tällainen lasketaan urheilupetokseksi ainakin jos on tienattu palkintorahoja.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/fren...anical-doping/

----------


## VesaP

Varsinainen malliperhe tuo Rumsasin perhe... Ei tsiisus sentään.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/rums...ests-positive/

----------


## paaton

> Varsinainen malliperhe tuo Rumsasin perhe... Ei tsiisus sentään.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/rums...ests-positive/



Ihan juuri mietiskelin, että mitenhän yleisiä nämä sähkömoottorit ovat tuolla itä-blockin maissa? Tuolla kun tosiaan on koko tulevaisuus kiinni siitä junnukisan voitosta, niin luulisi, ettei muutaman satasen sähköhärveli paljoa hankinnoissa paina. Järjestäjillä taas tuskin on kalliita laitteita noiden kitkemiseen.

Ainakin itse laittaisin teini-ikäisen poikani pyörään ensin sähkömottorin ja vasta sen jälkeen alottaisin epon syöttämisen puuron seassa.

----------


## plr

Samuel Sanchezin B-näyte oli myös positiivinen. BMC:n ja Sanchesin välinen sopimus on päätetty. Aine oli GHRP-2.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/samu...ive-confirmed/

----------


## plr

Kolumbian ympäriajossa elokuussa on paljastunut kahdeksan ajajan näytteistä kiellettyjä aineita. 7x EPO (CERA) ja yksi jokin steroidi.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/eigh...ta-a-colombia/

----------


## SSGT-92

Costa Rican ympäriajossa yksitoista kärysi cerasta,yksi eposta. https://www.is.fi/muutlajit/art-2000005547968.html

Niin,porukassa kait on kivempaa ...

----------


## kuovipolku

Italian poliisi on pidättänyt kuusi henkilöä ja Luccan yleinen syyttäjä on lisäksi asettanut 17 muuta epäilyksenalaista matkustuskieltoon jutussa jonka tutkimukset alkoivat 21-vuotiaan Linas Rumsasin kuolemasta viime vuonna ja ovat jo johtaneet tämän veljen Raymondasin saamaan neljä vuoden kilpailukieltoon kasvuhormonin käytöstä.

Pidätetyt ovat Altopack-Eppela -joukkueen johtoa ja valmentajia, mutta mukana on myös apteekkari ja ravintolanpitäjä jotka ovat toimittaneet EPO:a, kasvuhormonia, testosteronia ja voimakkaia kipulääkkeitä. Joukkue on yksi Italian eturivin U-23 -talleista ja sillä on ollut suhteita Trek-Segafredoon (jossa yhteyksiä amatööriseuroihin pitää ja lupaavien juniorien seuraamisesta vastaa Ivan Basso). Valmentajista tunnetuimman entisiin valmennettaviin kuuluu mm. Rafal Majka (ja puolalaislehdet ovatkin otsikoineet siitä miten hänen nimensä olisi tullut esille puhelinkuuntelussa valmentajan ylipuhuessa epäröivää pyöräilijää ottamaan kasvuhormoninsa).

Molemmat nimisponsorit ovat jo rientäneet kertomaan etteivät ole enää viime vuoden jälkeen olleet millään lailla mukana joukkueen toiminnassa tai jatkaneet sen tukemista.

----------


## leecher

Aijai Team Sky
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/oth...am-Sky-HQ.html

----------


## r.a.i

^ Vanha juttu nostettu roskalehden uutiseksi uudestaan, oliskohan toista tai kolmatta kertaa. Tuo tilaus on todistettu virheeksi ajat sitten.

----------


## kuovipolku

Selitetty vai todistettu? Jään seuraamaan juttua sen sijaan että päättäisin jo tässä vaiheessa miten asia on.

Eli oliko virheen tekijä tukkuliike joka toimitti tavaraa jota ei ollut tilattu tai toimitti jonkin toisen tilaaman tavaran jollekin toiselle - vai lääkäri jonka piti tilata tavara toiseen osoitteeseen, mutta joka keksi korjata virheensä selittämällä tukkuliikkeen tehneen virheen?

----------


## VesaP

Eikös tuossa yllä linkatussa artikkelissa mainittu että on löytynyt todisteet että Freeman ON tilannut ne lääkkeet, ja että vasta SEN JÄLKEEN on paniikissa vielä pyytänyt toimittajaa laittamaan mailia että oli (olevinaan) virhetoimitus. Eli nyt tässä artikkelissa on faktoja spekulaation sijaan. Eli siinä mielessä ei ole rai:n mainitsemaan "samaa" vanhaa juttua. Mistään ei käy ilmi että tavarat on palautettu takaisin tukkuun, tai että Freeman EI olisi niitä alunperinkään tilannut.

OffT: Vaikka kuinka olenkin ollut Froome fani niin kyllähän tuo nyt pistää vituttamaan kun mies/talli ei myönnä mitään vaan jatkavat vaan kisaamistaan kuin ei mitään olisikaan. Tästä tulee toinen "contador" case eli Froome oikeesti on kilpailukiellossa sit tyyliin 2 viikkoa kun takautuvasti pamautetaan bannit kehiin ja miehen kunto ei oo laskenut yhtään bannin aikana kun on pistänyt menee kisaten normaalisti. Perseestä. Ja bonuksena SKY:n tään vuoden valkee ajopaita on paskan näköinen. Ei lähellekään mustan Raphan veroinen, tai edes viimevuoden mustan Castellin. Ketäs tässä nyt fanittaa. Ei ketään. Kärähtää sekin kuitenkin.

----------


## leecher

Juurikin näin. Tämä ei ole se vanha uutinen. Nyt on vähän jäykempää matskua löytynyt pöytään. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kuovipolku

Skyn synti- tai häpeälistalle voi lisätä myös ne puheet siitä kuinka sallitut salbutamolrajat ylittäneitä testituloksia on ollut vaikka pilvin pimein ja että niille on löytynyt luonnollinen selitys eikä niistä ole niin ollen seurannut rangaistusta ja tapaukset ovat siis menneet ilman että ovat tulleet julkisuuteen. Eli Froome olisi vain yksi lukuisista ja eroaisi muista vain siksi että se vuodatettiin julki. 

Nyt on saatu viralliset luvut ja osoittautui että salbutamoltapauksia on ollut kaikki lajit mukaanlukien (jollain aikavälillä jota en nyt muista) tasan 3 kpl eikä yhtään sellaista jossa selitys olisi mennyt läpi

----------


## kukavaa

Taisi olla kolme vuotta tuo otos.

----------


## plr

Team Sky saa tulonsa muutamasta lähteestä: Pääsponsori Sky ja 21st Century Fox maksavat suurimman osan. Pinarello, Rapha, Shimano ja Ford maksavat jotakin ja lisäksi tulee kilpailumaksuja.

Tästä voi arvioida, että maksajat ovat tahoja, haluavat näkyvyyttä vastineeksi rahoilleen. Chris Froome on joukkueen ylivoimaisesti näkyvin hahmo. En näe realistisena, että CF vetäytyisi takavasemmalle odottamaan dopingpäätöstä, koska hänen tehtävänsä joukkueessa on tuoda näkyvyyttä sponsoreille mm. voittamalla kilpailuja. Skyn näkökulmasta Froomen asiaa kannattaa vetkuttaa niin pitkälle kuin mahdollista, jotta bisnekset rullaavat ja tv-aikaa tulee. Skyn pitää varmistaa, että CF on mukana Girossa ja Tourissa ja varmimmin se järjestyy, kun dopingasiaa ei käsitellä ennen niitä. Samaan tapaan siis kuin case Contador.

Taloustietojen lähde:
http://inrng.com/2017/09/the-finances-of-team-sky-2016/

----------


## VesaP

> Rapha



Tuskin maksaa enää penniäkään SKY:lle... Sorry pilkunnussiminen.  :Hymy:

----------


## plr

Tiedot perustuivat vuoden 2016 talouslukuihin (tuoreimmat käytössä olevat) ja vaatesponsori on tainnut vaihtua sen jälkeen. Nyt kun katsoin Team Skyn kotisivuilta, niin sponsoreita onkin aika paljon enemmän kuin INRNG:n jutussa mainittiin nimeltä. Heidän logonsa pitää saada telkkariin, jotta sponsorirahaa tulee edelleen. Tästä seuraa, että CF ajaa ja esiintyy.

Kuinka moni urheilija lopettaisi kilpailemisen, jos säännöt eivät sitä määrää? Ei kukaan? CF:n puolustus menee tällä hetkellä sitä rataa, että on ollut joku epätavallinen fyysinen ilmiö tai elimistön erikoinen toiminta, jonka vuoksi dopingnäytteessä on raja-arvoa enemmän rajoitettuja aineita, vaikka niitä ei ole otettu sallittua enempää. CF:n ainoa looginen tapa edetä (koska ei ole rikkonut sääntöjä) on kilpailla juuri oman ohjelmansa mukaisesti. CF ei tietenkään omalla päätöksellään poistu näkyviltä, siihen vaadittaisiin kilpailukielto. Ja vaikka sanktioita tulisikin, niin aina voi sanoa että väärä tuomio, mutta sen kanssa eletään. En usko, että kovinkaan moni pyöräilypiirien päättäjä haluaa antaa rangaistusta CF:lle, koska CF tekee heille rahaa. Monet pyöräilijätkin vain toteavat, että onpa pahuksen epämukava tilanne.

----------


## r.a.i

No joo, olihan tuohon dailymailin juttuun saatu sana "evidence" johonkin kohtaan sijoitettua... :Hymy:   :Hymy:

----------


## huotah

Huhun mukaan Jerusalem* maksaa Froomelle 2,000,000 valuuttayksikköä siitä, että hän on mukana Giron 1. etapin eli Jerusalem ITT:n lähtöviivalla. Siitä voi jokainen päätellä millainen on Chris Froomen bisnes.

*lähteet eivät kerro tarkemmin mikä organisaatio tämän maksaa, turismiministeriö vai joku muu

----------


## plr

Tuollaiset starttipalkkiot pitävät huolen siitä, että kuka tahansa olisi lähtöviivalla, jos vain voi. Tästä näkee hyvin, että pyöräilytalleille ja pyöräilijöille kysymys on näkyvyydestä. Sponsorit maksavat näkyvyydestä ja tallin ja pyöräilijöiden tehtävä on näkyä. Näkyvyyttä auttaa, jos voittaa. Kaikki ammattiurheilu on liiketoimintaa ja isot päätökset tehdään niin, että kassavirtaa tulee.

----------


## Grinder75

*'A devastating blow to the reputations of some of the biggest names in British sport'*http://www.bbc.com/sport/43281807

Kohu Team Sky:n käyttämien menetelmien ympärillä paisuu entisestään, kun DCMS komitean raportti julkaistiin.

"See page 29 of the report where we're told that Wiggins may have been  treated with triamcinolone on up to nine occasions, during a four-year  period, and that: "It would be hard to know what possible medical need  could have required such a seemingly excessive use of this drug... [it]  seriously calls into question David Brailsford's assertion that Team Sky  only use medicines to treat medical need."

----------


## OJ

Nollatoleranssi...

http://road.cc/content/news/204956-w...edical-records

“British Cycling have always had a no-needle policy, it’s been a mainstay of theirs; so it was something I grew up with as a bike rider. In British cycling culture, at the word ‘needle’ or the sight of one, you go, ‘Oh shit’, it’s a complete taboo...I’ve never had an injection, apart from I’ve had my vaccinations, and on occasion I’ve been put on a drip, when I’ve come down with diarrhoea or something or have been severely dehydrated.”

----------


## plr

> Skyn pitää varmistaa, että CF on mukana Girossa ja Tourissa ja varmimmin se järjestyy, kun dopingasiaa ei käsitellä ennen niitä. Samaan tapaan siis kuin case Contador.



Cycling News arvioi, että näyttää koko ajan todennäköisemmältä, että Chris Froome ajaa Giron ja Tourin ennen dopingasian käsittelyä. Tämä ei varsinaisesti yllätä ketään.

"News of Froome's positive test broke in mid-December, and as the months pass by, it seems increasingly likely that the Briton might – like Alberto Contador in 2011 – ride both the Giro d'Italia and Tour de France while waiting for a verdict on his case."

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/lack...ays-prudhomme/

----------


## TuplaO

Joskus aikoinaan ihmettelin, kun kauemmin lajia seuranneet ilmoittivat lopettavansa aktiivisen fanittamisen dopingkohujen vuoksi. Tämä Froomen/SKYn sotku on alkanut itseäni viime aikoina turhauttaa/vituttaa sen verran, että ymmärrän em. tunnetilaa koko ajan paremmin... Troppien vetämistä vielä pystyy katsomaan jollain lailla sormien läpi, mutta moottorilla ajelu on kyllä meikäläiselle liian kova pala, eikä sen setvimiseen Froomen osalta ole vielä edes päästy! Fanita tässä nyt sitten ihan didisenftinä...

----------


## Laeski

> Joskus aikoinaan ihmettelin, kun kauemmin lajia seuranneet ilmoittivat lopettavansa aktiivisen fanittamisen dopingkohujen vuoksi. Tämä Froomen/SKYn sotku on alkanut itseäni viime aikoina turhauttaa/vituttaa sen verran, että ymmärrän em. tunnetilaa koko ajan paremmin... Troppien vetämistä vielä pystyy katsomaan jollain lailla sormien läpi, mutta moottorilla ajelu on kyllä meikäläiselle liian kova pala, eikä sen setvimiseen Froomen osalta ole vielä edes päästy! Fanita tässä nyt sitten ihan didisenftinä...



Mua ei oikeastaan mikään muu ota päähän kuin tuo tekopyhyys, Alberto syö pihviä ja Froomella on astma. Sitten kun miettii aikoinaan Michael Rasmussenia joka ei tainnut edes kärytä mistään, mitä vain vältteli testejä ja ajoi keltapaidassa ja yhtäkkiä suljetaan Tourilta ja ei ole saanut kunnollista uutta mahdollisuutta ammatinharjoittamiseen. Sama homma hiihdon puolella Venäjä suljetaan kaiken ulkopuolelle mutta taatusti puhtaat norjalaiset hihhuloi mitalitilastojen kärjessä, mitä nyt huulirasva selitys ei mene täydestä läpi.

----------


## TuplaO

> Mua ei oikeastaan mikään muu ota päähän kuin tuo tekopyhyys, Alberto syö pihviä ja Froomella on astma. Sitten kun miettii aikoinaan Michael Rasmussenia joka ei tainnut edes kärytä mistään, mitä vain vältteli testejä ja ajoi keltapaidassa ja yhtäkkiä suljetaan Tourilta ja ei ole saanut kunnollista uutta mahdollisuutta ammatinharjoittamiseen. Sama homma hiihdon puolella Venäjä suljetaan kaiken ulkopuolelle mutta taatusti puhtaat norjalaiset hihhuloi mitalitilastojen kärjessä, mitä nyt huulirasva selitys ei mene täydestä läpi.



Joo, toi valikoiva kyykyttäminen on vielä oma kerroksensa, jota en viitsinyt edes mainita. Liian raskasta...

----------


## plr

Amatööripyöräilyssä Ranskassa tuli kisassa piilotetusta moottorista 60 tuntia yhdyskuntapalvelua rangaistukseksi tekijälle. Nimike oli petos.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/fren...unity-service/

----------


## PeeHoo

Monille julkaisuissa kerrotaan, että Lance Armstrong on selvinnyt tärkeimmästä oikeusjutusta viiden miljoonan taalan maksulla. Aika hyvin tingitty, kun vaatimus oli sata miljoonaa.
En nähnyt Lancen maksamia asianajokuluja. Uskon niiden olevan miljoonia, luultavasti enemmän kuin tuo varsinainen korvaussumma.

Olisin iloinen, jos asia saataisiin päätökseen, mutta öikeudenkäynnit tuskin päättyvät. Sundey Times joutui maksamaan dopongsyytöksisään Lancelle 300 000 puntaa. Syytökset ovat paljastuneet tosiksi, ehkä lehti haluaa fyffeä takaisin.

----------


## Jeesu

*kuva moottorihuijaajan pyörästä*

Tuomio pitäisi antaa jo pelkästään tuosta spacerpinosta

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Tämä ei ehkä kuulu ammattilaispyöräilyyn:

Suomen Pyöräilyn hallitus on antanut varoituksen maantiepyöräilijä Jarkko Niemelle dopingrikkomuksesta. Hän antoi positiivisen dopingnäytteen kilpailun ulkopuolella tehdyssä testissä 19.11.2017. Niemen näyte sisälsi furosemidia, mikä kuuluu WADAn kiellettyjen aineiden luettelossa diureettien ja peiteaineiden ryhmään. Antidopingasioiden valvontalautakunnan päätöksen mukaan furosemidista ei ollut hyötyä urheilijalle eikä urheilijan rikkomusta pidetty tahallisena.

Niemi on kiistänyt itse käyttäneensä furosemidia ja antanut selvityksen Antidopingasioiden valvontalautakunnalle siitä, miten aine on joutunut hänen näytteeseensä. Niemi oli noin tuntia ennen dopingtestiä käsitellyt hänen koirallensa reseptillä määrättyä Furesis-lääkettä (furosemidi) paljain käsin. Esimerkiksi testipulloja käsiteltiin samalla pöydällä, jossa koiran lääkettä oli käsitelty. Suomen urheilun eettinen keskus SUEKin arvion mukaan vain pieni määrä kyseistä lääkettä, sadasosa tablettia, nostaa furosemidin pitoisuudet näytteessä todetulle vähäiselle tasolle.

________________

Ottamatta kantaa tuomioon panen muistiin, että seuraavan kerran kun haluan lyhentää douppini näkyvyyttä diureetilla, hankin vanhan koiran.

----------


## leecher

Koiran lääkkeestä 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Selitys oli uskottava, koska sillä sai lievän rangaistuksen. Joka tapauksessa näin viihdyttäviä selityksiä on aina kiinnostavaa lukea.

Mutta ihan periaatteesta kiinnostaisi tietää hieman täsmällisemmin miten sadasosa tabletista joutui pyöräilijän dopingnäytepulloon?

----------


## Teemu H

Jos douppaisin, hankkisin paljon eläimiä ja niille kaikenlaisia lääkityksiä. Söisin myös niitä eläimiä, jos olisivat lihakarjaa.

----------


## buhvalo

> Jos douppaisin, hankkisin paljon eläimiä ja niille kaikenlaisia lääkityksiä. Söisin myös niitä eläimiä, jos olisivat lihakarjaa.



--Työilmoituksia---
'Piikki- ja verikammoiset lemmieläinten omistajat Huomio! Tunnollinen kestävyysurhelija käy vapaaehtoistyönä antamassa lääkitykset sairaille eläimille. Anemikot Epo-lääkityksine etusijalla.'

Njoo, vakava asia, mutta ei niin vakava etteikö nihilisti huumoria löydä.

----------


## Köfte

> Jos douppaisin, hankkisin paljon eläimiä ja niille kaikenlaisia lääkityksiä. Söisin myös niitä eläimiä, jos olisivat lihakarjaa.



Prkl, kun on noita eläinallergioita... eikäku, taidankin lääkitä itseäni!
Lapset hoi! Tehän kaipasitte kissoja & koiria, isillä on teille yllätys :Hymy:

----------


## onnimanni

Mites se nyt olikaan: Mikä aihe on tänään huulilla ? Jos Jarkon selitystä kärylle tarjoaisi jokui Venäläinen  niin uskoisiko sitä kukaan? Ei ainakaan Norjassa.  

Laki on kaikille sama, mutta tuomiot vaihtelee. Ihan vertailun vuoksi  Palataan tapaukseen Toni Liias, joka voitti maantiepyöräilyn yleisen sarjan suomenmestaruuden Kuusamossa kesäkuussa 2009 .  
Hänen kisan jälkeen antamastaan näytteestä löytyi testosteroni-boosteria..Liias sai kahden vuoden kilpailukiellon. Hän valitti asiasta urheilun oikeusturvalautakuntaan, joka lyhensi kilpailukiellon 1,5 vuoden pituiseksi,
 koska lautakunta katsoi positiivisen tuloksen johtuneen väärin merkitystä urheiluravinteesta, koska tuote sisälsi eri luontaistuotetta mitä tuoteselosteessa luki.
 (Toni oli käyttänyt Novedex nimistä lisäravinnetta  ja luottanut tuoteselosteeseen) . Kilpailukielto päättyi 30. tammikuuta 2011.
Liias on kilpaillut myös ratapyöräilyssä. Hän on voittanut yleisen sarjan suomen mestaruuden joukkue takaa-ajossa ja joukkue sprintissä 2005 ja 2006 sekä keirin-ajossa 2006.  
Tonin oma vastine oli tuolloin :"Käyttämäni lisäravinne on urheilussa sallittu ja lisäravinteena elintarvikkeeksi luokiteltu. Olen toiminut vilpittömästi eikä minulla miltään osin ole ollut dopingtarkoitusta.
Minulla ei ole ollut myöskään mitään mahdollisuuksia saada etukäteen selville, että käyttämäni lisäravinne on voinut sisältää jotain urheilussa kielletyksi määriteltyä ainetta. Olen ehkä luottanut liikaa
 siihen käsitykseeni, että Suomessa elintarvikkeet ovat puhtaita ja niiden sisältöä ainakin jollain tasolla valvottaisiin".

Voidaan tässä vain todeta ikävä asia : Tonia ole näkynyt tuon jälkeen .  Siinä meni yksi huippupyöräilijä.

----------


## kuovipolku

Tuomiot taitavat vaihdella myös sen perusteella millaisesta aineesta ja millaisesta määrästä on kulloinkin kyse ja sen millaiseksi urheilijan vastuu kulloisessakin tapauksessa katsotaan.

Mä en lähtökohtaisesti usko että tuomiot vaihtelevat pärstäkertoimen, seuran tai suhteiden vuoksi.

----------


## 何殷傑

Kehonrakennuksessa, voimanostossa ja voimamieskisoissa on ihan eri sarjat joissa testataan ja joissa ei testata. Mun mielestä se on ainakin rehellistä. Kenellekään ei jää mitään epäselvää, etteivätkö kaikki olisi kuurilla.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## puppy

Siinä nopeasti tietämättömille miksi ne diureetit on käytössä urheilijoilla https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2962812/

----------


## tempokisu

^ no voi siihen olla ihan terveydellinenkin syy; itsellä verenpainelääke on comp-muotoa eli siinä on mukana pieni määrä diureettia, pelkkä lisinopriili ei tehoa ja aiheuttaa päänsärkyä. 
Tämä tuli tosin vasta vuosia sen jälkeen kun olin lopettanut kisailun.

----------


## plr

Ilman muuta voi olla terveydellinen syy. Tässä diureetit oli määrätty koiralle ja sitten ainetta olikin urheilijan dopingnäytteessä.

----------


## plr

Vuelta a San Juan voittaja Gonzalo Najar on antanut positiivisen dopingnäytteen. Aine on CERA.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/vuel...tive-for-cera/

----------


## kuovipolku

Voidaan tietenkin ajatella tai olla sitä mieltä että antidopingasioiden valvontalautakunnassa ollaan niin uunoja, hyväuskoisia ja höplästävedettäviä ettö se tapauksessa kuin tapauksessa aina nielaisee urheilijan selitykset. Itse en ole nkovin taipuvainen uskomaan siihen - enkä pidä itseäni kovin pätevänä tietämään paremmin milloin selitys on naurettava, selvästi keksitty tai epätodennäköinen ja mahdottomuutta lähentelevä.

PS Olen kuitenkin joutunut puolittamaan tabletteja ja todennut ettei se välttämättä aina onnistu ilman että osa tabletista murenee. Sillä kokemuksella en pidä mahdottomana että furosemidipitoista pölyä on pöytäpinnoilta tai käsien kautta päätynyt näytepulloon.

PPS Eteläafrikkalainen pyöräilijä Daryl Impey vapautui vuonna 2014 dopingsyytteestä jonka oli aiheuttanut hänen antamansa positiivinen probenisidia sisältänyt näyte. Selvtyksen mukaan lääkeaine oli peräisin hänen käyttämänsä apteekin lääkeannostelijasta, jolla oli käsitelty edellisen asiakkaan tabletteja. Asiantuntijan mukaan pölyä irtoaa tällöin niin paljon että se riitti saastuttamaan Impeyn ostamat kapselit ja johti tässä tapauksessa positiiviseen tulokseen.

----------


## kukavaa

Parhaat doping selitykset-kirja olisi hyvää vessa luettavaa.

----------


## kuovipolku

Vessassa voi lukea vaikka tietosanakirjaa. Se että selitys vaikuttaa useimmista tai monista meistä täysin naurettavalle tai uskomattomalle ei tarkoita sitä että se olisi keksitty.

----------


## kukavaa

Juu, Akkaria on kiva lukea vessassa myöskin, koska siinä tapahtuu usein uskomattomia ja naurattavia juttuja, tämän vuoksi näkisin "kootut doupsu sepostukset" - kirjalla paikan veskin kirjahyllyssä.

----------


## OJ

> Vessassa voi lukea vaikka tietosanakirjaa. Se että selitys vaikuttaa useimmista tai monista meistä täysin naurettavalle tai uskomattomalle ei tarkoita sitä että se olisi keksitty.



Historiallisen todistusaineiston valossa selitykset ovat todennäkoisemmin keksittyjä kuin totta.

Melkoinen flaksi oli käynyt Impeyn akan pojalla kun just hänen reseptiä ennen oli täytetty kihti-potilaan tai Lymen tautia sairastavan probenecid resepti. Knoppitietona, Helminen sai bannin probenecidistä doping näytteessään.

----------


## pulmark

Tutkijat kehittelemässä urheilijan "suorituskykypassia", jota voidaan käyttää doping-testauksessa. Kehityksessa mukana mm. KIHU Jyväskylästä. Kestävyysjuoksun puolella menetelmää on jo onnistuneesti käytetty yhdessä biologisen passin kanssa.  

http://www.velonews.com/2018/05/the-...yclists_467803

----------


## jone1

Sain lekurilta  testiksi kuurin Buventolia, vaikuttava aine salbumatol. Taidan inhaloida koko satsin ja lähteä tempoilemaan :Hymy:

----------


## OJ

WADA myonsi oman testauksensa virheellisyyden. Kuitenkin WADAn annetaan jahdata douppaajia lain suojassa ja WADAn testien mukaan päätetään kenelle lyodään kilpailukieltoa ja mahdollisesti laitetaan piste urheilu-uralle. Onko WADA luotettava taho anti-dopingin saralla? Mitä tapahtuu kun seuraava urheilija todetaan WADAn toimesta sääntojä rikkovaksi douppaajaksi?

----------


## Jeppekoira

> WADA myonsi oman testauksensa virheellisyyden. Kuitenkin WADAn annetaan jahdata douppaajia lain suojassa ja WADAn testien mukaan päätetään kenelle lyodään kilpailukieltoa ja mahdollisesti laitetaan piste urheilu-uralle. Onko WADA luotettava taho anti-dopingin saralla? Mitä tapahtuu kun seuraava urheilija todetaan WADAn toimesta sääntojä rikkovaksi douppaajaksi?



Eikö ole ihan normaalia ja jopa hyvä asia, että testausmenetelmät ja tulosten analysointi/tulkinta kehittyvät sitä mukaa, kun tieto lisääntyy? 

Millä tavalla WADA toimii lain suojassa?

----------


## pulmark

> WADA myonsi oman testauksensa virheellisyyden. Kuitenkin WADAn annetaan jahdata douppaajia lain suojassa ja WADAn testien mukaan päätetään kenelle lyodään kilpailukieltoa ja mahdollisesti laitetaan piste urheilu-uralle. Onko WADA luotettava taho anti-dopingin saralla? Mitä tapahtuu kun seuraava urheilija todetaan WADAn toimesta sääntojä rikkovaksi douppaajaksi?



WADA testissä astmalääkkeiden väärinkäytön todentamiseksi on puutteita, mutta en nyt sanoisi sitä virheelliseksi. Perusongelma on se, että astmalääkkeille ei ole luotettavaa tapaa joka osoittaisi testeissä millä tavalla (oraali, infuusio, hengitys) sitä käytetään. Nykyisen testin ja siihen liittyvien raja-arvojen tarkoituksena on estää vakavampi, todistetusti suorituskykyä parantava käyttö. Hengityksen kautta tapahtuvasta, annostuksen mukaisesta käytöstä suorituskyvyn parantamiseen ei ole tarpeeksi tieteellistä näyttöä.     

Salbutamolin väärinkäytön testaus toimii kohtuullisen hyvin. 2016 positiivisia testituloksia (AAF) 15/3032 eli vain n. 0.5%. Mielestäni tuo hyvin pieni osuus osoittaa että testi toimii eikä vääriä positiivisia tule käsittelyyn paljon. 15 tapauksesta 7 katsottiin doping-rikkomukseksi, joissa tuomiot vaihtelivat: moite - 2v kilpailukieltoa. 8 vapauttavaa tuomiota vs. 15 vastaa hyvin sitä yleistä suhdetta että kaikista positiivisista testituloksista vähän yli puolet johtaa siihen ettei tilannetta katsota doping-rikkomukseksi.

Froomen tapauksen käsittelyn lopettaminen varmaan aiheuttaa katkeruutta varsinkin kanadalaisessa judokassa ja norjalaisessa maastohiihtäjässä kuten myös muutamassa pyöräilijässä. Todennäköisesti astmalääkkeisiin voitaisiin valmistuksen yhdeydessä kemiallisia, testeissä näkyviä markkereita lisätä joka osoittaisi millä tavalla sitä käytetään, mutta sitten ongelmaksi muodostuu vanhat lääkkeet ja niiden käsittely. Samoin lääkevalmistajille koituisi lisäkustannuksia ja yleensäkin että doping-valvonta tuottaisi vaatimuksia lääkkeiden koostumukseen niiden valmistuksessa. Ainoa tapa ehkä rajoittaa astmalääkkeiden väärinkäyttöä on vaatia kaikkien niiden käyttöön lupa, jolloin käyttöä voidaan paremmin valvoa. Salbutamolilta lupa poistettiin 2011.

Testit kehittyy, Froomenkin tapaus varmaan myötävaikuttaa siihen. Itse inhorealistina ja historiaa vähän tuntevana ajattelen kuitenkin niin, että vain vähän tyhmät tai riskin ottajat jää kiinni testeissä. Älykkäimmät, joiden tukena mm. lääkkeiden valmistajat, ammattitaitoiset lääkärit ja lakimiehet sekä iso raha, jäävät kiinni kenties poliisin yllätysratsioissa, ilmiantajien kautta, omalla tunnustuksella tai sitten vuosien päästä kun vanhoja näytteitä uusilla menetelmillä tutkitaan. WADA toiminnan tuloksena muutama väärinkäyttö aina paljastuu ja sitä kautta voi osoittaa että doping-valvonta toimii ja rahoitus toimintaan jatkuu. Lisäksi ammattimainen urheilu kaikissa muodoissa taitaa suurelle yleisölle nykyään olla pääasiassa näytelmää ja viihdettä. Se onko joku kunnossa ja millä tavalla kunto on hankittu on vain pieni sivuseikka.

----------


## OJ

Salbutamol on tähän mennessä ainoa julkisuuteen tullut ongelma-alue. Muut ongelmat, jos niitä on ja miksi ei olisi, saattaavat jäädä piiloon siihen saakka kunnes seuraava riittävillä resursseilla tuettu urheilija haastaa positiivisen tuloksen. Tämä Froomen salbutamol-keissi voi hyvinkin olla vain jäävuoren huippu.

Seuraavassa linkissä vähän infoa lain suojasta. Tulee ikävästi pieni "pässi kaalimaan vartijana" fiilis.

https://www.insidethegames.biz/artic...investigations 

Ja laitetaan nyt pieni disclaimeri tänne perään. Olen ehdottomasti dopingia ja douppaajia vastaan. Olen itsekin, tosin häviävän pienissä määrin, ollut douppaajien kusetettamana, mutta kun aletaan lipsumaan testaajien puolelta harmaalle alueelle ja sääntojen sovellus vaihtelee sen mukaan miten isosta starasta on kyse, niin siinä vaiheessa aletaan kusettamaan sääntojen mukaan pelaavia jo useammalla eri tasolla. Lisäksi, doping ei ole vain ammattilaistason ongelma, mutta sitä suuremmalla syyllä vahtikoiran pitää olla luotettava ja oikeudenmukainen sillä joku no-name amatoori ei pysty puolustautumaan yhtä hyvin kuin Froome/Sky.

----------


## OJ

Vähän lisää ”säännöt on kaikille samat, mutta soveltaminen vaihtelee” meininkiä. Pikkuisen helpompaa haastaa ”persaukinen kehäraakki” kuin alkaa kaivaa verta nenästään lajin rikkaimman tiimin kanssa tapellessaan. 

Keissi Cardoso

http://www.velonews.com/2018/07/news...process_471394

----------


## k23435

Ottamatta kantaa oliko CF syyllinen vai syytön, niin The Timesin artikkeli avaa salbutamol-testin problematiikkaan uusia kulmia. Lisää aiheesta.

----------


## juakko

> Vähän lisää ”säännöt on kaikille samat, mutta soveltaminen vaihtelee” meininkiä. Pikkuisen helpompaa haastaa ”persaukinen kehäraakki” kuin alkaa kaivaa verta nenästään lajin rikkaimman tiimin kanssa tapellessaan. 
> 
> Keissi Cardoso
> 
> http://www.velonews.com/2018/07/news...process_471394



Jep, itseä etenkin ihmetyttää että kun vaikka näitä EPO-käryjäkin vielä tulee, niin miksi menestyneet kuskit eivät ole vuosiin kärynneet mistään, vain nämä ns. toivottomat tapaukset? Jos douppaaminen ei auta voittamaan, miksi tehdä sitä?

Froomen "käry" oli kuitenkin enemmänkin vuoto, emme olisi koskaan kuulleetkaan siitä mitään muuten. Kuinka paljon muuta tapahtuu, josta emme koskaan kuule mitään?

----------


## pulmark

> Jep, itseä etenkin ihmetyttää että kun vaikka näitä EPO-käryjäkin vielä tulee, niin miksi menestyneet kuskit eivät ole vuosiin kärynneet mistään, vain nämä ns. toivottomat tapaukset? Jos douppaaminen ei auta voittamaan, miksi tehdä sitä?
> 
> Froomen "käry" oli kuitenkin enemmänkin vuoto, emme olisi koskaan kuulleetkaan siitä mitään muuten. Kuinka paljon muuta tapahtuu, josta emme koskaan kuule mitään?



Varmaan paljonkin tapahtuu, kuten positiivisia testituloksia, jotka eivät johda doping-rikkomukseen. Vuonna 2016 positiivisten testitulosten suhde doping-rikkomukseen oli 56:44 eli enemmän jää julkaisemmatta kuin julkistetaan, koska positiiviset testitulokset eivät ole julkisia. Mun mielestä jonkinlainen raja mitä julkistetaan ja mitä ei on hyvä olla olemassa.

Itse en esimerkiksi tykkäisi siitä että Krista Pärmäkosken positiiviset testitulokset olisi iltapäivälehtien pääotsikoissa tyyliin "Pärmäkoski antoi positiivisen dopingnäytteen" tai "Pärmäkoski kärysi dopingtestissä". Monilla ihmisillä uutisten seuraaminen tai mielenkiinto aiheeseen kuitenkin rajoittuu vain otsikoiden lukemiseen, itse asiaan syvemmin perehtymättä. Positiivisella testituloksella on kuitenkin negatiivinen leima, vaikka Pärmäkoskella on lupa käyttää dopingsäännöissä kiellettyä ainetta.

Mitä tuohon menestykseen tulee, niin kyllähän menestyneitä urheilijoita myös käryää, aika paljon esim. arvokisoissa TOP3 sijoilla olleet ovat kärynneet. Pyöräilijöistä 2016 Simon Yates sai 4kk kilpailukiellon astmalääkkeen (Terbutaline) käytöstä ilman lupaa.

----------


## Jeppekoira

> Jep, itseä etenkin ihmetyttää että kun vaikka näitä EPO-käryjäkin vielä tulee, niin miksi menestyneet kuskit eivät ole vuosiin kärynneet mistään, vain nämä ns. toivottomat tapaukset?



Varmaan riippuu paljon siitä, mihin vetää menestyneen ja toivottoman rajan, mutta kai nyt ns. "by definition" huippukuskeja on lukumäärällisesti huomattavasti vähemmän kuin muita? Toisaalta kyse voi olla myös ihan riskianalyysistä: mitä huonompi kuski, sitä harvemmin testataan ja sitä vähemmän hävittävää, jos sattuu jäämään kiinni. Cardosokin kärähti yllätystestissä, ei kisoissa. Joku voi tarkistaa faktat, mutta tuskin tuon tason kuskille keskimäärin niin kovin montaa yllätystestiä vuodessa tehdä? Ehkä myös mitä huonompi kuski, sitä vähemmän rahaa hommata uusimpia aineita ja parhaita lääkäreitä jne. ja joutuu tyytymään old school menetelmiin. 





> Jos douppaaminen ei auta voittamaan, miksi tehdä sitä?



Ei kai douppaaminen ole ainut asia, mikä paremmuuden ratkaisee tai mikään tae voittaa? Ehkä kyse voi olla myös siitä, että haluaa vaikka mahtua tdf jengiin tai saada diilin seuraavallekin kaudelle, ettei jää työttömäksi tms. Entä jos on apuajaja, eikä edes tavoittele muuta kuin kapteenin hyväksi ajamista?

Yleisen mielipiteen ja suuren yleisön silmissä tuntuu olevan usein sellainen kuvitelma, että X parasta douppaa (voittaja tietysti eniten) ja loput ovat puhtaita. Oman näkemykseni ja kokemukseni mukaan asia on kuitenkin niin, että 1) yllättävän huonotkin urheilijat douppaa (myös siis ihan oikeasti huonot, ei mitkään tier2 ammattilaiset) ja 2) yllättävän korkeallekin tasolle voi päästä ilman dopingia.

----------


## Pesonito

Katso käyttäjän @ebbenieuweboer twiitti: https://twitter.com/ebbenieuweboer/s...673057797?s=09

Todella erikoinen tapaus. Radiohaastattelun mukaan Dylan Van Baarlella ei ole astmaa, mutta Van Baarle tviittaa myöhemmin, että hönellä on ollut rasitusastma 10-vuotiaasta lähtien.

----------


## OJ

En tiedä mihin vedätte huonon urheilijan rajan, mutta douppaaminen ei ole mitenkään tuntematonta amatooritasollakaan. Tosin huippuamatoorit ovat ehkä OK proffien tasolla. Tämä ketju alkoi yli 10-vuotta sitten ja ensimmäisessä kommentissa oli toiveikas "Hyvä, nyt alkaa homma puhdistua." Varmaan on puhtaampaa nykyään kuin pahimpina EPO-vuosina, mutta  amatooreja käryää kuitenkin sen verran, että ei ole ihan 100% puhdasta.

----------


## Highlander

Joku asiantuntija osaa varmaan neuvoa mistä EPOa saisi kätevästi tilattua? Hemoglobiinit niin alhaalla, että olen keskittynyt moottoripyöräilyyn  :Vink:

----------


## Fuuga

Alhaiseen hemoglobiiniin nokkosta ja pinaattia vain tai työpaikkalääkärin puheille.

----------


## jone1

https://www.yliopistonverkkoapteekki...mg-50-kapselia
Tolla sain 135 nostettua 147 hemon. Söin vuosi sitten 100 kapselin kuurin.
Talvella en syönyt noita ja alkukesästä oli hemo 132. Nyt vetänyt taas 50 kapselii ja avasin toisen purkin just.
Asiaa tutkittiin työpaikkalääkärin toimesta labra kokeilla syvällisemmin ja mulla vaan luontaisesti alhainen hemo.

----------


## Highlander

> https://www.yliopistonverkkoapteekki...mg-50-kapselia
> Tolla sain 135 nostettua 147 hemon. Söin vuosi sitten 100 kapselin kuurin.
> Talvella en syönyt noita ja alkukesästä oli hemo 132. Nyt vetänyt taas 50 kapselii ja avasin toisen purkin just.
> Asiaa tutkittiin työpaikkalääkärin toimesta labra kokeilla syvällisemmin ja mulla vaan luontaisesti alhainen hemo.



Niin varmaan mullakin sitten kun pyörii 130 kieppeillä. Sain jo joku vuosi sitten anemia diagnoosin ja sisäistä verenvuotoakin lääkärin ehdotteli. Keväällä sain kuitenkin terveen paperit kun taas tähysteltiin vähän ja asiantuntijan mukaan mulla ei olekaan anemiaa  :Leveä hymy:  Varsinaisesti raudan puutteesta ei voi olla kyse kun ferritiini kohdallaan verikokeessa. Olen syönyt noita tabletteja ja joskus kietaisin pullollisen krautersaftia. Ei sovi mulle.

----------


## Scade

Jatketaan nyt kun meni jo aiheesta ohi, mutta noissa hemoglobiinilukemissa on hyvä muistaa, että noi ilmaisevat hemoglobiinikonsentraatiota ja esimerkiksi aerobisen suorituskyvyn kanssa noilla g/l arvoilla on heikko korrelaatio. Kestävyysurheilijallla kun tyypillisesti veren tilavuus kasvaa, jolloin hemoglobiinilukemat voivat näyttää suhteellisesti alhaiselta verrattuna "normiväestöön". Absoluuttisella hemoglobiinimäärällä onkin sitten jo hyvin selvä korrelaatio aerobisen suorituskyvyn kanssa, mutta tuota pääsee aika harvoilla tahoilla mittaamaan. Jos nyt hirveästi arveluttaa niin Helsingissä Hula:lla on tuohon välineet sekä taito käyttää niitä, mutta en ole satavarma ovatko ne vain tutkimuskäytössä vai voiko niihin varata ajan ihan omaksi iloksi.

----------


## plr

EPOa saa apteekista reseptillä. Eli tarvitaan lääkäri, joka kirjoittaa reseptin ja siitä sitten veriarvoja nostamaan. Kisaamaan ei tietenkään voi mennä, mutta se on pieni hinta jos muuten tuntuu olo terveemmältä. Porukkalenkille voi tulla, ei testata osallistujia.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## erkkk

> EPOa saa apteekista reseptillä. Eli tarvitaan lääkäri, joka kirjoittaa reseptin ja siitä sitten veriarvoja nostamaan. Kisaamaan ei tietenkään voi mennä, mutta se on pieni hinta jos muuten tuntuu olo terveemmältä. Porukkalenkille voi tulla, ei testata osallistujia.



Suomessa tuskin kukaan lääkäri alkaa leikkimään lupiensa kanssa random kuntoilijan/kisailijan doupin vuoksi. Toki noita testo-korvaushoitolääkäreitä kyllä löytyy, ja aineella nostaa kätevästi myös hemoglobiinit muiden sivuvaikutusten ohessa.

Tilailut menee tor-verkon puolelle. Riskinä jäädä tullille kiinni tai saada jotain ihan muuta. Apteekkikeikat taas menee ulkomaille, joko tiskin alta vähän markkinataloushenkisemmästä apteekista tai sit muuten vaan mädältä lääkäriltä. Edelleen riski jäädä tullille kiinni jos ylittää rajoja.

Sitten on vielä tuo kaiken doupin ongelma. Mitäs teet doupin ja vaikutusten loputtua? Tilaat lisää? Ääripää horkkapuolella vetää itsensä kiikkuun, kun ei oikein masennuslääkkeetkään futaa.

Osta sähköpyörä ja lastuta  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tempokisu

> EPOa saa apteekista reseptillä. Eli tarvitaan lääkäri, joka kirjoittaa reseptin ja siitä sitten veriarvoja nostamaan. Kisaamaan ei tietenkään voi mennä, mutta se on pieni hinta jos muuten tuntuu olo terveemmältä. Porukkalenkille voi tulla, ei testata osallistujia.



Vai pieni hinta, kyllä se on aika iso hinta. Siis se Epo on lievästi sanottuna "aika kallista" kun varmaan joku kolmen ampullin annos ei riitä. 
Tosi paljonhan tuli sanomista että "helppoo sen on hankkia epoa". Ihan kun voisin vaan ottaa jostain hyllystä. Työttömänä ei ollu edes varaa. Migreenin hoito on ollu ihan tarpeeksi kallista. 

Toki ainetta käytetään ihan laillisesti jos on sairautta. Sain minäkin sitä sairaalassa kun Hb oli sairauden takia 59 ja oli hieman kriittiinen tilanne ( tämä vuonna 1995).
Normaalisti mä kisailin semmoisella satasen hemoglobiinilla. Hyvin se silläkin sujui.

----------


## plr

Tässä puhuttiin siis täysin laillisesta EPOn käytöstä. Jos lääkäri diagnoosinsa perusteella päättää käyttää potilaan hoitoon EPOa, niin ei siinä ole mitään laillista ongelmaa. Se, että EPO on dopingaine, on eri asia ja käyttö estää vain kilpailemisen niissä kilpailuissa, joissa dopingin käyttö on kielletty.

Suurella osalla lääkkeistä on sattuneesta syystä suorituskykyä parantavia vaikutuksia. Ei tavallisen ihmisen/kuntoilijan tarvitse välittää vähäisimmässäkään määrin siitä onko joku aine dopinglistalla vai ei. Reseptilääkkeen ottaminen on laillista, jos siihen on lääkärin määräys. Kun urheilijaa lääkitään, on syytä tarkistaa ettei oteta dopingaineita.

----------


## Munarello

Bahrain-Meridan Siutsoun doping-testistä löytyi merkkiä siitä, että EPOa olisi syöty. Toki B-näytettä vissiin vielä odotellaan, mutta taitaa olla ura paketissa 36-vuotiaalla Siutsoulla, jos kilpailukieltoa tulee.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/siut...petition-test/

----------


## OJ

Bruyneelin tuomio kovennettiin 10 vuodesta elinikäiseen ja del Moralin tuomiota kevennettiin viidellä vuodella. Anti doping touhu vaikuttaa melkoiselta pelleilyltä.

----------


## buhvalo

Elinkautiset jo sinänsä on pelleilyä. 

Luin vast'ikään Valheiden Ketjun kun sattui kirjastossa olemaan. Onhan nuo Postal-UCI, Usada-Postal keissit kokonaisuudessa tragikoomisia ja Postal jo yksistään. Ja ellei LA olisi sattunut kusemaan Landiksen muroihin, olisivat ilmeisesti päässeet luikkimaan veräjästä. Verbruggen, Ochowiczin ja Weiselin bisneskuviot oli mulle ihan uutta, vaikka vanhat uutiset olivatkin. Mutta ehkä se oli vain sattumaa että aikansa dominoivimman tallin taustahenkilöt hoitaa lajiliiton puheenjohtajan salkkua.

---
Landis antaa Usadalle 'kunniaa'. Voin kuvittella mielentilan missä tuo on kirjoitettu, eikä floikka ole nauttinut omia lääkkeitään.

https://twitter.com/nealrogers/statu...64730347765760

----------


## PeeHoo

Kutoskanavalta tulee 18.11.2018 klo 21:

SUOMEN TV-ENSI-ILTA! (*The Program*, draama, Iso-Britannia, Ranska, 2015)  Irlantilainen urheilujournalisti David Walsh (Chris O'Dowd) epäilee  moninkertaisen Tour de France -voittaja Lance Armstrongin (Ben Foster)  puhtautta ja ryhtyy selvitystyöhön osoittaakseen, että kaikkien aikojen  maantiepyöräilijän ura on ollut alusta alkaen valetta ja saavutukset  vääryydellä hankittuja. 95 min. Ohjaus: Stephen Frears. Pääosissa: Ben  Foster, Lee Pace, Guillaume Canet, Jesse Plemons, Chris O'Dowd, Dustin  Hoffman, Bryan Greenberg.

----------


## pulmark

Operation Puerto ponnahtanut pinnalle kun WADA on saanut tohtori Fuentesin veripusseja testattua. Äskettäin 7 uutta urheilijaa on DNA tutkimusten kautta saatu selvitettyä ja tunnistettua, joista 4 edelleen aktiivisia. Doping-rikkomukset ovat vanhentuneet, eikä nimiä saa julkaista, koska tietosuoja ja käyttäjän oikeudet. Kaiken kaikkiaan veripusseja saatiin ratsioissa 2006 haltuun yli 200.   

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/wada...ver-know-them/

Puertosta aikoinaan kilpailukiellon saaneita mm. Ullrich, Hamilton, Basso ja Valverde.

----------


## Aineet

Uteliaisuuttani kyselen että missä vaiheessa mun kannattee hakee erivapautta yhden lääkkeen takia. Eka kunnon pyöräilytapahtuma on ens kesän pirkanpyöräily eli ihan alkutaipaleella oon mutta pyöräilykärpänen iski muhun niin kyselen jo valmiiks. Ai niin mistä sitä erivapautta haen. Onko se SUEK vai jokin muu?

----------


## tempokisu

^ nyt oli niin pitkä ja kapulakielinen selitys että varmaan paras että laitan linkin ( kerran kysyin Duact-lääkkeestä Timo Seppälältä, se oli viikko ennen kisoja kun tätä ei saanu käyttää...) :

https://www.suek.fi/en/erivapaus-urh...-laakityksessa

----------


## fiber

> Uteliaisuuttani kyselen että missä vaiheessa mun kannattee hakee erivapautta yhden lääkkeen takia. Eka kunnon pyöräilytapahtuma on ens kesän pirkanpyöräily eli ihan alkutaipaleella oon mutta pyöräilykärpänen iski muhun niin kyselen jo valmiiks. Ai niin mistä sitä erivapautta haen. Onko se SUEK vai jokin muu?



Kun tarvitsin astmainhalaattoria, sanoin lääkärille osallistuvani kv. urheiluliiton alaisiin kisoihin ja tarvitsevani jonkin erivapausselvityksen. Hän ilmoitti, että asia selvä, ja lomake olisi seuraavana päivänä valmis. Eli lääkkeen määrännyt lääkäri hoiti.

----------


## kuovipolku

Ei ehkä paukku mutta ehkä pihinä.

Tanskassa on juuri tullut julkisuuteen vielä keskeneräinen tapaus: maajoukkuetasolla ajava ja suurena lupauksena pidetty juniori on antanut positiivisen metyylihekśanamiinia eli 1,3-dimetyyliamyyliamiinia eli DMAA:a sisältäneen näytteen. 

Aine on sama kemialliselta rakenteeltaan amfetamiinin kaltainen piriste josta saksalainen ampumahiihtäjä Evi Sachenbacher-Stehle kärähti Sotshin olympialaisissa vuonna 2014 ja sai ensin kahden vuoden kilpailukiellon joka kuitenkin pudotettiin kuuteen kuukauteen koska selitys lisäravinteen kautta tahattomasti saadusta aineesta meni läpi. Ainetta sisältävät lisäravinteet ovat jo pitkään olleet useissa Euroopan maissa kiellettyjä vaarallisten ja etenkin kofeiinin tai energiajuomien sisältämien aineiden kanssa nautittuna aiheutuvien haittavaikutusten takia.

Tanskalaisjuniori antoi näytteen touko-kesäkuun vaihteessa ajetun etappikisan yhteydessä, mutta sen käsittely on edennyt hitaimman kaavan mukaan. Tanskan anti-dopingjärjestö on tietoinen tapauksesta ja seuraa tilannetta, mutta sen käsittely on Tanskan pyöräilyliiton anti-dopingtoimikunnan käsissä. Pyöräilijä ei ole kilpaillut enää loppukaudesta ja maajoukkuetoiminnasta hänet on suljettu, mutta häntä ei ole asetettu tilapäiseen kilpailukieltoon - jota hän on kuitenkin hakenut, vaikkei ole myöntänyt käyttäneensä. 

Tarkoitus on kai saada odotettavissa oleva kilpailukielto alkamaan mahdollisimman takautuvasti ja samaan aikaan hakea tukea puolustukselle, joka perustuisi saastuneeseen lisäravinteeseen ja josta selviäisi lyhimmällä mahdollisella kilpailukiellolla, jos urheilija kykenee osoittamaan noudattaneensa riittäväksi katsottavaa varovaisuutta jne.

Pyöräilijän nimi on lehtien tiedossa, mutta "urheilijan iän vuoksi sitä ei julkaista".

----------


## OJ

USADA nappasi 90-vuotiaan pyöräilijän anabolisista. Isot pojat kertovat testaamisen maksaneen $3000-5000. Samaan aikaan amatöörien ja conti-proffien satsittaminen käy kuumana.

----------


## buhvalo

> USADA nappasi 90-vuotiaan pyöräilijän anabolisista. ...



Live fast, die young.

----------


## kp63

> USADA nappasi 90-vuotiaan pyöräilijän anabolisista. Isot pojat kertovat testaamisen maksaneen $3000-5000. Samaan aikaan amatöörien ja conti-proffien satsittaminen käy kuumana.



 Näin masterina tää on ihan hassu, mutta ikävä juttu, joka käsittääkseni on räjähtänyt käsiin.

----------


## buhvalo

> Näin masterina tää on ihan hassu, mutta ikävä juttu, joka käsittääkseni on räjähtänyt käsiin.



https://www.usada.org/carl-grove-acc...ublic-warning/

'Detailed analysis subsequently conducted on the supplement by the WADA-accredited laboratory in Salt Lake City, Utah, confirmed the presence of clomiphene in one of the supplements.'

Näitä siis tulee oikeastikkin, kai.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Tanskassa on juuri tullut julkisuuteen vielä keskeneräinen tapaus: maajoukkuetasolla ajava ja suurena lupauksena pidetty juniori on antanut positiivisen metyylihekśanamiinia eli 1,3-dimetyyliamyyliamiinia eli DMAA:a sisältäneen näytteen.



Tuomiokin on tullut ja julkaistu, kuten junioripyöräilijän nimikin, pari päivää sitten:

Den International Cykle Union (UCI) har truffet en beslutning i sagen om den dopingdømte danske juniorrytter, der under det schweiziske cykelløb Tour du Pays de Vaud i maj sidste år indleverede en positiv dopingprøve.
Ifølge Jyllands Posten har UCI oplyst dem om, at det er 18-årige Mattias Skjelmose Jensen, der har forbrudt sig på reglerne. Han har derfor fået en ti måneder lang karantæne gældende fra og med den 7. juli 2018. Dermed løber karantænen altså frem til den 6. maj i år.

Mattias Skjelmose Jensen

 

Tanskalaispyöräilijä antoi positiivisen näytteen viime toukokuun 26. pvä voitettuaan Sveitsissä ajetun Tour du Pays de Vaudin (toisen) aika-ajo-osuuden. Mattias Skjelmose Jensen  voitti myös viisipäiväisen etapiajon kokonaiskilpailun.

Kilpailukieltoa tuli siis kymmenen kuukautta ja sen katsottiin alkaneen heinäkuun 7. pvä, jolloin pyöräilijä vapaaehtoisesti hakeutui karanteenin - häntä ei ollut asetettu tilapäiseen kilpailukieltoon - joten hän on vapaa palaamaan maantielle toukokuun alussa.

Kilpailukiellon lyhyydestä voisi päätellä että hänen ei uskottu käyttäneen kiellettyä ainetta tarkoituksella ja että hän oli noudattanut riittävää varovaisuutta lisäravinteiden käytössä. Skjelmose Jensen ei kuitenkaan Jyllands Postenin mukaan edelleenkään tiedä mistä aine on peräisin tai miten se on hänen elimistöönsä joutunut. 

Ehkä myös pyöräilijän ikä oli osaltaan vaikuttamassa siihen että tuomio jäi lieväksi. En osaa sanoa (kun en tiedä) onko UCI:n linja yleensä ollut samanlainen juniori-ikäisten pyöräilijöiden tapauksessa. Luulen kyllä muistavanani että parikin italialaista on saanut kahden vuoden kilpailukiellon, aine tosin on ollut silloin eri.

----------


## k23435

Dr Richard Freemanilla (ex Sky & British Cycling lääkäri) normaalia mielenkiintoisempi helmikuu tulosssa, click

----------


## Köfte

^ Miksi en yllättynyt..?

----------


## kervelo

Denifl myöntänyt veridopingin käytön. Olisiko niin, että tuo oli syynä siihen, miksi mies ei tehnyt sopimusta CCC-tiimin kanssa. 
https://tirol.orf.at/news/stories/2967760/

----------


## Sanna04

https://www.iltalehti.fi/muutlajit/a...9-82fa9c836c14

FDJ:n Georg Preidler on ilmiantanut itsensä Itävallan poliisin dopingoperaatioon liittyen. Vähän pahoin pelkään että näitä tullaan vielä kuulemaan lisää..

----------


## paaton

> https://www.iltalehti.fi/muutlajit/a...9-82fa9c836c14
> 
> FDJ:n Georg Preidler on ilmiantanut itsensä Itävallan poliisin dopingoperaatioon liittyen. Vähän pahoin pelkään että näitä tullaan vielä kuulemaan lisää..



Kyllä. Onkohan markilla kattavat arkistot asiakkaista? Vähän veikkaan, että aika moni nukkuu yönsä huonosti tällä hetkellä.

Edit: Hahah  :Hymy:  Näemmä vaan yritys päästä mahdollisimman vähällä. 

"Preidler kertoo Kronen haastattelussa tunnustaneensa, että häneltä on otettu dopingtarkoituksessa verta, mutta sitä ei ole milloinkaan laskettu takaisin hänen elimistöönsä."

----------


## paaton

Lukiko kukaan muuten hesarin aiempaa artikkelia lihasmuistin syystä? Tuossa oli todistettu, että lihkasen kasvaessa lisääntyneet tumat eivät katoa koskaan. Tuon vuoksi kerran saavutettu lihaskunto on helppo palauttaa takaisin.

Tuonhan voi kääntää niinkin, ettei anabolisten stereoidien hyöty katoa koskaan.

https://www.hs.fi/tiede/art-2000005980971.html

----------


## pulmark

Ainakin DNA-testeillä saa tohtorilta haltuun otetuista veripusseista luovuttajat selville WADA arkistojen avulla. Tohtori näyttää palvelleen ns. 2-korin urheilijoita joten mitään kovin tunnettuja nimiä en odota löytyvän.

PS. Preidlerin ja FDJ sopimus on päättynyt.

----------


## OJ

Ne on vaan ne apukuskit ja pullon hakijat douppaamassa. Huippujen ei tarvii doupata kun ne on niin paljon lahjakkaampia, tekevät kovemmin duunia ja heillä on kovempi menestymisen halu.

----------


## paaton

> Ne on vaan ne apukuskit ja pullon hakijat douppaamassa. Huippujen ei tarvii doupata kun ne on niin paljon lahjakkaampia, tekevät kovemmin duunia ja heillä on kovempi menestymisen halu.



Noinhan se on nähtävä.

Miten pitkään veridouppaamisesta saa hyötyä? Jos ja kun veripassikin voidaan sivuuttaa mikromäärillä, niin 24h kameravalvontahan olisi ainoa toimiva ratkaisu.
Tälläkään ei tietysti vielä valvota syömisen kautta vedettävää kamaa, mutta hankala siinä on piikitellä, jos kamera valvoo jatkuvasti.

----------


## OJ

Veridopingista on suoranaista hyotyä niin kauan kun arvot ovat kohollaan ja "epäsuoraa" hyotyä pidempään koska on pystynyt treenaamaan luomua kovempaa doupin ollessa päällä. Jos omalla verellään tankkaa, niin siitä on hankalampi jäädä kiinni kuin mikroannostelusta, mutta vaatii vähän enemmän tietoa ja taitoa.

----------


## paaton

Minä käsitin niin, että veripassit estävät aika tehokkaasti omallakim verellä tehdyt tankkaukset ja omaakin verta käytetään nykyään mikro määriä.

Tuossa toisessa ketjussa heitettiin epäily siitä, että veripassia voisi kiertää aloittamalla veridouppaamisen riittävän ajoissa. Eli lähtöarvot kohdilleen passia varten. Tuon jälkeen sitte mikro annostelulla hemoglobiini aina kohdilleen? => 24h kontrolli ainoa toimiva ratkaisu.

----------


## pulmark

Lieneekö pelkästään biologiseen passiin tallennettujen veriarvojen vaihtelun perusteella ketään vielä tuomittu. Yleensä tarvitaan muitakin lisätodisteita veridopingista. Oman veren lisäämiseen ei ole vielä kehitetty pätevää testiä. Biologista passia käytetään lähinnä siihen että jos esim. veriarvot epänormaalit niin sitten syynätään aikaisempia verinäytteitä tarkemmin tai tehdään yllätystestejä useammin.

Esim. Roman Kreuzigerin tapauksessa pitävää lisänäyttöä ei epänormaalien veriarvojen lisäksi löytynyt joten WADA ja UCI keskeytti yllättäen menettelyn joka olisi johtanut CAS käsittelyyn. Ihmisen keho on vaan niin monimutkainen vempele ettei pelkkien veriarvojen vaihteluiden perusteella voi tuomioita antaa.

----------


## paaton

Eli "kovat" todisteet ovat käytännössä ainoa varma keino todistaa veridouping?

Pelkkä purkkiin kuseminen ei riitä, vaan tuohon tarvitaan tosiaan poliisin resursseja.
Lakimuutoksia. Etsintälupia. Suomessahan tämä taitaa perustua lähinnä kauheaan munkkiin, eli huoltoasemalta löytyvään lääkärilaukkuun  :Hymy:

----------


## pulmark

> Eli "kovat" todisteet ovat käytännössä ainoa varma keino todistaa veridouping?



Tai se ettei epänormaaleille veriarvojen vaihteluille löydy uskottavaa selitystä. Tiernan-Locke selitteli omia poikkeavia veriarvojaan muistaakseni runsaalla viinan juonnilla, mutta selitys ei kelvannut.

----------


## buhvalo

Lomapassia on jokin verran leimattu.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biological_passport

----------


## pulmark

> Lomapassia on jokin verran leimattu.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biological_passport



Ha-ha, joo. Hyvin moni lomapassi on EPO:lla leimattu.

Vanha artikkeli biologisesta passista ja mihin sen käyttö perustuu eli todennäköisyyksiin. Vanha laki eli parempi 999 syyllistä vapaana kuin yksi syytön tuomittuna pätee tuossakin.

https://sportsscientists.com/2011/03...ormance-views/

----------


## kuovipolku

Tähän väliin ehkä sopii melko vähäiselle huomiolle jäänyt uutinen Espanjan sisäistä tapahtumista. Sikäläinen urheilun vetoomustuomioistuin Tribunal Administrativo del Deporte (TAD  vapautti Pro Conti -tallin Burgos - BH:n ajajan Ibai Salasin neljän vuoden tuomiosta, jonka Espanjan anti-dopingista vastaava viranomainen Agencia Española de Protección de la Salud en el Deporte (AEPSAD) oli hänelle langettanut biologisen passin ja sen osoittamien anomalioiden perusteella.

Vapauttava tuomio oli seuraus nimenomaan siitä että vetoomustuomioistuin päätti ettei ketään voida tuomita ainoastaan biologisen passin ja näytteiden seurantaan pohjautuvan analyysin perusteella. Tämä tarkoittaa tietenkin käytännössä koko systeemin romuttumista. Ainakin Espanjassa ja espanjalaisten urheilijoiden osalta :Sarkastinen:

----------


## OJ

Michael Rasmussen just postasi 2005-2007 veriarvonsa twitteriin. Hct ja Hb varsin maltillisen näköisiä ja off score hänen sanojen mukaan alle 95 paitsi kerran kun se oli 110.

----------


## leecher

> Michael Rasmussen just postasi 2005-2007 veriarvonsa twitteriin. Hct ja Hb varsin maltillisen näköisiä ja off score hänen sanojen mukaan alle 95 paitsi kerran kun se oli 110.



eli biologiseen passiin ei ole luottamista jos verimanipulaatio tai mikroannostelu on jatkunut vuosia?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## paaton

Pikaisesti selailin tuota twitter ketjua. Joku toinenkin oli todennut saman.

"We need to accept that testing is not the most effective anti doping tool. Investigations and law enforcement partnerships are now much more effective."

Millainen vaikkapa suomen doping laki on? Itävallassa ilmeisesti rangaistukset ovat kovia, jolloin poliisillakin taitaa olla käytettävissä kovempia keinoja.

----------


## pulmark

Suomen doping-lainsäädännöstä: https://www.suek.fi/sv/dopingia-koskeva-lainsaadanto

En osaa sanoa tuosta verrattuna muihin maihin. Periaatteessa Suomessa ei doping-aineiden käytöstä rangaista lakien mukaan, mutta kaikki muu, myynti, välittäminen jne. on rangaistavaa. 

Rasmussenin Twitter-ketjussa mainittiin myös ilmiantajat tehokkaina keinoina antidopingissa, samoin antidoping-toimistojen ja viranomaisten (poliisi, tulli) välinen yhteistoiminta.

Ilman ilmiantajaa (Dürr) kenties Itävallan tapahtumaketjukaan ei olisi käynnistynyt. Samoin Lancen tapaus ja Venäjän valtiojohtoinen toiminta. Biologisella passillakin on paikkansa, voidaan vähän seuloa todennäköisiä käyttäjiä, kohdentaa testejä ja löydetään "varmat" tapaukset. Samoin kai tuota passiakin kehitetään. Dopingtapausten käsittely loppuu aikanaan oikeudessa, pärjätäkseen siellä tarttee todisteiden lisäksi rahaa ja hyviä lakimiehiä, näin se vaan on.

Asiaan liittyen K-P Kyröllä tanakkaa analyysiä aiheesta Ylen Urheiluhulluissa, suosittelen.

https://areena.yle.fi/1-50047050

----------


## OJ

Toisinaan tulee valituksia, että keskitytään ihan liikaa Skyn douppaamiseen. Whataboutismin nimissä voisi nostaa esille Deceuninckin lääkärivalinnan, koska siellä on Ibarguren ja VanMol "punnitsemassa kuskeja". Luulisi loytyvän lekureita puhtaammillakin taustoilla.

----------


## buhvalo

> Toisinaan tulee valituksia, että keskitytään ihan liikaa Skyn douppaamiseen. Whataboutismin nimissä voisi nostaa esille Deceuninckin lääkärivalinnan, koska siellä on Ibarguren ja VanMol "punnitsemassa kuskeja". Luulisi loytyvän lekureita puhtaammillakin taustoilla.



Vahvalla rosterilla, tiimityö, yhden päivän kisoja, kunnon ajoittaminen klassikoihin...  :Hymy: 
VanMol saattoi tosin oppia Mapeissa läskin puristelun ohella myös appelsiinimehun annostelun.

----------


## OJ

Spekulointia, mutta pienten mäkimiesten piestessä tempokuskit tempossa tai tempokuskien piestessä pienet mäkikuskit mäessä, spekulointi ottaa tuulta purjeisiinsa.

Simon Yates painaa noin 58kg ja jos oletetaan hänellä olevan hyvä tempoasento/aerodynamiikka, niin hän ajoi Pariisi-Nizzan tempon 370-390 watin keskiteholla, eli 6,4-6,7w/kg. Jos aero ei ole ihan kohdillaan, niin silloin on myllystä otettu enemmän tehoja. 6,7w/kg taitaa olla edelleenkin _SE_ numero.

----------


## VesaP

Cyclingnewssin kommenteissa:

"
Off Topic News: Growing evidence that cyclists from teams
participating in Tour de France could be involved in the recent
German/Austrian doping affair with the doping doctor‘s network from
Erfurt/Thuringia
"

Ja:

"
Press conference soon. Get ready to say goodbye to some riders of the
clean generation.
"

Uusi paukku tulossa?

----------


## TuplaO

^Jos tähän mennessä on jo julkistettu videokuvaa douppaamisesta, voinee olettaa, ettei tässä tapauksessa olla salailumoodissa. Jännä nähdä keitä jää käpälälautaan. Toivottavasti tutkintaa ei vesitetä... Onkohan jotain "profiiliin" sopivaa porukkaa jättäytynyt yllättäen pois kisoista tms. 

No, seuraava sukupolvi onkin sitten jo varmuudella puhdas!

----------


## Munarello

> No, seuraava sukupolvi onkin sitten jo varmuudella puhdas!



Tälle reilu yläpeukku ja samaan aikaan kunnon hoho-nauru.  :Hymy:  Sitä toivoisi, että ei dopattaisi mutta samalla tiedetään, että aina löytyy joku.

----------


## kuovipolku

Kannattaako niitä CyclingNewsin kommenttipalstoja lukea?

Pikaisella vilkaisulla saksankieliseen uutisointiin vaikuttaisi siltä ettei mitään erityistä ole luvassa. Baijerin osavaltion ministeri vain haluaa olla hetken julkisuuden valokeilassa ja ottaa kunniaa itävaltalaisten tutkimuksista - johin Münchenin viranomainen joka nyt siis juhlii kymmenvuotisolemassaoloaan antoi virka-apuaan Saksan puolen pidätyksissä. Missään ei ainakaan luvattu mitään uusia paljastuksia eikä nimetä veripussien takana olevia urheilijoita - vaan kerrottiin ainoastaan että "ministeri valottaa tutkimusten nykytilaa".

Mutta jos olen väärässä ja edes joku nimi neljästäkymmenestä mahdollisesta - pussien lukukumäärän puolesta, vaikka asiakkaita tuskin oli puoliakaan - annetaan julkisuuteen, olen ihan positiiivisesti yllättynyt.

----------


## VesaP

> ^Jos tähän mennessä on jo julkistettu videokuvaa douppaamisesta, voinee olettaa, ettei tässä tapauksessa olla salailumoodissa.



Muistaakseni ko poliisi mikä oli vuotanut videon ulos, sai kenkää ja syytteet... Eli avoimuutta ei ainakaan kannusteta asiassa.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## TuplaO

^Niinpä niin. Tuota kirjoittaessani mietin, että kannattaakohan tässä olla vähääkään sinisilmäinen... Ei kai sitten.

----------


## Herman

> Dr Richard Freemanilla (ex Sky & British Cycling lääkäri) normaalia mielenkiintoisempi helmikuu tulosssa, click



Tätä jäin odottamaan mielenkiinnolla, mutta näyttää lykkääntyneen hamaan tulevaisuuteen  :Sarkastinen: :

Adjourned to a new tribunal
A medical practitioners tribunal determined to adjourn this hearing. The case will be re-listed and heard by a new tribunal in due course.

Asia käsiteltäneen Skyn nimenvaihdoksen jälkeen  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Jaha, cyclocross-naisten viime kauden komeetta Denise Betsema palanut anabolisista steroideista. Olikin kyllä komea tasonnosto viime kaudella, ja painoakin kuulemma pudotti melkoisesti. Pari pientä lasta sillä on kotona, toivottavasti maltti on pysynyt niiden kanssa.

Voihan tuo toki olla syytönkin, B-näyte vielä analysoimatta ja talonmiehet, liharuoat ja huulirasvat selvittelemättä.

----------


## r.a.i

https://road.cc/content/news/259270-...f-stage-winner

"Tour de France stage winner Jarlinson Pantano tests positive for EPO"

----------


## pulmark

Huhuja ilmassa Twitterissä, joiden mukaan Gianni Moscon ois jäänyt kiinni D-testeissä. Ainakin otettu pois Giron joukkueesta johon vielä oli nimetty pari päivää sitten.
Ineosin omistaja antanut ymmärtää että taloudellinen tuki loppuu jos vilunkipeliä ilmenee.

https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/l...tcliffe-422184

PS. CW artikkeli, että Moscon ei kunnossa eikä osallistu Giroon, joten D-huhut saattaa olla aiheettomia. Asia selvinnee lähipäivinä.

https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/r...uggests-422375

----------


## pulmark

Moscon ajelee Kaliforniassa.

Talvella tapahtunut hiihtäjien käry alkanut poikimaan pyöräilijöiden puolella, mm. Petacchi yhdistetty doping-tohtoriin sekä nykyään kilpailevat Koren, Duracek on asetettu kilpailukieltoon.

----------


## Merckx

Roglic on ollut tänä vuonna todella ylivoimainen kaikilla osa-alueilla. Kun seuraa tätä hiihdon MM-kisoista alkanutta dopingvyyhtiä jää vähän mietityttämään kun slovenian puolelta alkaa paljastumaan häikkää pyöräilyn saralta. Tiedän, spekulaatiota mutta kuitenkin... Toivottavasti ei pääty skandaaliin tämä tarina.
https://www.suomiurheilu.com/2019/05...ja-osallisena/

----------


## TuplaO

Roglicin osalta voi myös epäillä, ettei nappeja vain vedetä, vaan niitä myös painetaan.

----------


## erkkk

https://www.vrt.be/vrtnws/en/2019/05...per-fuel-for0/
Vaikkakin kyseessä on yksittäinen tutkimus, niin 15% suoritustason parannus on aika merkittävä. Jossain toisessa tutkimuksessa oli tutkittu 30 minuutin aika-ajon suorituskykyä ja sielläkin oli 2% parannus. Tuotehan ei ole dopingia.

----------


## paaton

On tää hieno laji. Heti jos joku kehittyy, niin kyse on isolla varmuudella dopingista.

----------


## buhvalo

> On tää hieno laji. Heti jos joku kehittyy, niin kyse on isolla varmuudella dopingista.



Kehittyy liikaa, liian nopeasti tai liian vanhana. Siis liki kaikki. 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/bahr...-doping-links/

----------


## Yuggas

Yllättäen tuolta euroopan perslävestä on nyt noussut huipulle Roglic ja Pogacar. Ja keitä muita? Ajan kysymys milloin tuolta alkaa käryjä tulla. 

Jaa, no tuossa buhvalon linkissähän olikin jo tuosta perslävestä ja avainhenkilöstä juttua.

----------


## pulmark

Juan Jose Cobo, Vueltan voittaja 2011, jäänyt kiinni biopassin epäsäännöllisyyksistä. Froome kai nousee jälkikäteen yleiskilpailun voittajaksi.

https://www.uci.org/inside-uci/press...%A9-cobo-acebo

----------


## Sanna04

Huvittavaa. Meemejä odotellessa....

"Just when you thought Froome would never win a Grand Tour again..."

"First rider to win a grand tour from a hospital bed."

----------


## pulmark

^ Ha-ha, Twitteristä poimuttua. 

Leave it to @chrisfroome to win a Grand Tour from his bed in intensive care after having season-ending surgery on a broken femur.
2011 Vuelta España Winner Juan Jose Cobo found positive by @UCI_cycling giving Froome another, and possibly final, notch on his belt.

Froome vs. Cobo, Vuelta 2011:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uT8DdEdhy0A

----------


## TuplaO

Joo, ilmassa suuren urheilujuhlan tuntua. Vähän sama tunnelma kuin Hamiltonin olympiamitalin siirtyessä Ekimoville... Kai se on parempi nauraa, eikä itkeä, vaikka mieli tekisi.
(Froomella kyllä ilmeisesti napsahti siihen malliin, että puhuvat kauden ohella jopa uran olevan paketissa. Belokiin ovat verranneet, ja vammathan ovat kai ainakin papreilla pahemmat.)

----------


## travelleroftime

Lääkärin määräämät aineet noupeuttaa paranemista.

----------


## Sanna04

https://www.iltalehti.fi/muutlajit/a/7d9c3135-9885-4978-a9dc-7339176a778a

Tuleeko Suomeen EM-pronssia? Sini Alusniemi jäi neljänneksi maastopyöräilyn EM-kisoissa, mutta nyt kisan voittanut italialainen Mara Fumagalli on antanut positiivisen D-näytteen. Yllättäen Fumagallin instagram-tili on vaihtunut yksityiseksi, sivulla olevat 11 500 seuraajaa kielivät siitä, että ihan aina ei ehkä ole ollut yksityinen tili.

----------


## Sanna04

Fumagallin selitys google kääntäjän kautta italiasta englanniksi:

Dear friends, fake and above all, these days I let you do ... I read everything and more ... accusations, sentences, offenses, allegations, comments by fake doctors, improvised doctors, even speakers / doctors !!! Without even knowing or at least asking what really happened .... terrible!
An explanation to those who have always followed me and continue to do so is a must, and here is how things went ... Unfortunately years ago I underwent surgery on both shoulders, which are often felt. At the beginning of August I infiltrated the articulation of one of them, which just did not stop hurting me, I know the rules, I am one of the very few Italian women who run by mountain bike to have a biological passport, I have been a member for over 3 years of the "ADAMS WADA family" and I am subject to periodic checks, both on the race fields and at home, without any warning. This year I have undergone many checks, just to name a few, Hero, Italian XCM, European XCM, all with negative results !! According to the doctor, trusting me and knowing the timing of disposal of the substance in question (triamcinolone acetonide), administered in small doses for the purposes of a therapy exclusively and exclusively localized for the pathology in question, I underwent this practice for a period of 10 / 15 days, without sending the relevant documentation to the rightful person, since outside the competitions it is allowed to use it without the need for a certificate. I did not participate in any competition for a month, reassured by the voice of an "EXPERT" that within that period there would have been no trace. Unfortunately it was not so! My mistake, I am the one who runs, I don't blame anyone and I take my responsibilities.
I thank those who have taken an interest in a message, a call, a thought, those who have believed and believe in my good faith and also to those who have not done so, spitting out burst sentences, making the keyboard lion, are chosen.

----------


## Sanna04

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/wad...ration-puerto/

Lyhyesti: WADA on saanut tunnistettua 11 urheilijaa, joiden veripusseja löytyi operaatio Puerton tiimoilta vuonna 2006. Juttu on kuitenkin liian vanha, ja "lain mukaiset rajoitukset", mitä ikinä sitten ovatkaan, estävät näiden 10 mies- ja yhden naisurheilijan nimien julkaisemisen. Eihän dr. Fuentesin asiakkaana oleminen toki vielä mitään olisi todistanut, onhan sitä verta voitu säilöä vaikka siltä varalta että tulee onnettomuus ja suuri verenhukka, mutta olisihan se nyt ollut mielenkiintoista tietää ketkä tällaiseen ratkaisuun ovat päätyneet. Tai sitten sillä tiedolla ei olisi tehnyt mitään, suurin osa kuskeista todennäköisesti on jo lopettanut aktiiviajamisen, eikä mitään rangaistuksia olisi enää muutenkaan voitu jaella. Joten case closed, uskokaamme edelleen puhtaaseen urheiluun, täällä ei ole mitään nähtävää. Täytyy vain toivoa, että nykymaailmassa olisi menetelmät jo sen verran kehittyneet, että enää ei veripusseista DNA:n tunnistaminen vie, mitä, 13 vuotta!  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Herman

Richard Freemanin kuulemiselle on lopulta saatu uudet päivämäärät: 28. lokakuuta lienee tarkoitus aloittaa.

https://www.mpts-uk.org/hearings-and...freeman-oct-19

Vielä tarvittaisiin parin vuoden viivytys, että 10 vuoden "vanhenemis"-sääntö (onko sellaista?) astuisi mukaan kuvaan  :Hymy: .

----------


## OJ

Brittein saarilla ehkä hivenen mätää menoa, eikä näytä rajoittuvan douppiin vaan siellä on nyt ilmaantumassa ”sex for ride” sotkujakin. Semmosta.

----------


## pulmark

Kansainvälinen antidopingtoimisto Wada sulkee Venäjän olympiaurheilusta neljäksi vuodeksi.

----------


## OJ

> Kansainvälinen antidopingtoimisto Wada sulkee Venäjän olympiaurheilusta neljäksi vuodeksi.



Huh...saatiin viimein urheilu puhtaaksi.

----------


## Fuuga

> Huh...saatiin viimein urheilu puhtaaksi.



Sarkasmi on taitolaji  :Hymy: .

----------


## OJ

Olen pahainen aloittelija, mutta joutaahan tässä harjoittelemaan "Reasoned Decisionin" julkaisua odotellessa.

----------


## buhvalo

https://www.facebook.com/Dario-Frigo...2680966770942/

Siitäpä tutkiskelemaan. Paljon jää tulkintaa konekäännöksistä mutta jospa se löytyy.

----------


## OJ

Denise Betsema saa sitten jatkaa kilvanajoa 6kk bannin jälkeen eikä menetä pisteitä eikä palkintorahoja. Melkoista uceilua taas.

----------


## Firlefanz

Ei ainoastaan UCI:n politiikan mukaista. Jos vähän hakee, löytää muidenkin lajien urheilijoita joiden puolustus on ollut se että kielletty aine on tullut laillisen ravintolisän kautta. Jos urheilija on voinut osoittaa että hän on noudattanut riittävää huolellisuutta ja hänen ainoa erehdyksensä on ollut luottaa tunnetun ja turvalliseksi katsottavan valmistajan tuotteen sisältävän vain niitä hyväksyttyjä aineita joita siinä tuoteselosteen mukaan on, niin hän on voinut selvitä huomattavan lyhyellä rangaistuksella.

Betsema osti tuotteen apteekista eikä miltään hämärämieheltä, tuntemattomalta jossain salilla tai tilannut Kiinasta. Tuotteen on laboratoriossa todettu sisältävän positiiviseen testiin johtanutta ainetta. 

Kilpailukielto alkoi sääntöjen ja määräysten mukaisesti. Se että se sopi erinomaisen hyvin cyclocrossia päälajinaan pitävälle pyöräilijälle ei muuta asiaa mitenkään. Tässä asiassa ei siis tarvinnut taktikoida kuten joskus kansalliset lajiliitot tai antidopingista vastaavat ovat tehneet.


Ei sekään että todellisuus mahdollisesti on toinen kuin mitä puolustus on esittänyt ja minkä UCI on hyväksynyt tai katsonut joutuvansa hyväksymään muuta asiaa yhtään miksikään. Jos WADA ei hyväksy uceiluksi kutsumaasi päätöstä, sillä on mahdollisuus valittaa. (Tosin voi olla ettei se siinäkään tapauksessa valita, jonkinlaiset mahikset jutun voittamiseen on oltava näkyvillä.)

----------


## OJ

Eli meni nimeltämainitsemattomalle belgialaiselle apteekkarille ostamaan apteekkarin sekoittamaa ainetta eikä ollut mitään hajua, että nyt ollaan ehkä poikkeamassa vähän harmaammalle alueelle. Jos oli tunnettu lisukevalmistaja kyseessä, niin Betsema ei varmaan ollut ainoa asiakas, mutta en tule yllättymään jos apteekkaria, käytettyä ainetta ja käryn aiheuttanutta ainetta ei koskaan nimetä. 

Betsemaa fanitin viime vuonna, mutta taisinko jopa tänne foorumille kommentoida, että toivottavasti on juurikin niin hyvä tarina miltä näyttää. Aika harva hyppää "pystymetsästä" crossin maailmancupin ykkospallille kahdessa vuodessa.

----------


## Firlefanz

Tarkoittanet ettei UCI tuo luettelemiasi yksityiskohtia julkisuuteen?

Betsema ei välttämättä ollut ainoa asiakas, mutta ehkä ainoa kyseistä tuote-erää ostanut dopingseurannassa olevan lajin huippu-urheilija. Tapauksessa voi olla monta merkillistä asiaa, mutta sitä en pitäisi ihmeellisinä että valtaosa apteekin myymistä ravintolisistä menee harrastelijoille ja alemman tason urheilijoille joita testataan niin harvoin ettei olisi kovin paljon liioiteltua sanoa ettei heitä testata kuin kerran uran aikana jos sitäkään.


En usko olevani poikkeuksellisen sinisilmäinen, mutta ei mulle ole ihan selvää miten UCI tästä hyötyy. Esimerkiksi kahdentoista kuukauden tuomio olisi voinut olla UCI:n julkisuuskuvan kannalta parempi. Silloin lajissa olisi ollut yksi hollantilainen tähti vähemmän muutaman kuukauden pitempään, mutta onko nytkään Betseman poissaolo merkinnyt pienentyneitä yleisömääriä tai vähäisempää julkisuutta tai poistuneita sponsoreita?

----------


## OJ

En yrittänyt vihjata UCI:n hyotyvän, vaan UCI:n olevan niin hampaaton, että kerta toisensa jälkeen näyttää keskisormea niille urheilijoille, jotka huolehtivat siitä, ettei heidän kehoon päädy kiellettyjä aineita. Tosin, en ole ihan vakuuttunut UCI:n immuniteetistä lahjuksia vastaan. 

En tiedä mikä on Belgian lainsäädänto, mutta jos apteekkari on myynyt jotain itse valmistamaansa tuotetta, joka on vahingossa sisältänyt terveydelle vahingollista ainetta, niin luulisi siitä jotain hälyä syntyvän. 

Tiimillä on kuitenkin sponssina ravintolisäfirma, jonka valikoimasta loytyy "kaikki" lisäravinteet, mutta sen johdosta on pitänyt lähteä hakemaan jotain muuta.

----------


## Firlefanz

Minä puolestani yritin heti kärkeen julkituoda sen näkemykseni ettei UCI ole poikkeuksellisen hampaaton vaan ihan sama selitys on mennyt läpi paremmissakin lajiliitoissa. 

Mä en lähde arvuuttelemaan jo senkään takia ettei mulla ole edes spekulaation pohjaksi riittävää määrää luotettavaksi katsottavaa yksityiskohtaista tietoa siitä mitä ja missä muodossa ja millä nimellä on ostettu, mitä apteekissa on tehty ja mitä ei ole, mutta ei kai Betseman näytteestä löytynyt ainetta - joku anabolinen steroidi? - katsota "terveydelle vaarallisena aineena" pitoisuudesta riippumatta? Ja jos apteekki on hankkinut jotain tuotetta pykälien mukaan jostain tukusta tai joltain valmistajalta, ei sillä liene velvollisuutta tehdä laboratorioanalyysiä vaikka siitä jotain omaa sekoitusta (?) tehtäisiinkin?

Mutta sallin itselleni huumorilla heitettynä: mitä jos se olikin sponsorin tuote joka positiivisen testituloksen aiheutti? Eihän sellaista voi julkisuuteen tuoda! Parempi silloin keksiä joku tuntemattomaksi jäävä apteekki jossain päin Belgiaa!


PS  Sporza.be:n uutisoinnista  
Betsema: "Toegelaten voedingssupplement was vervuild" 
konekäännettynä:

The deviating values ​​appear to have to do with a food supplement in which contamination had occurred. Betsema had obtained an authorized product from a pharmacy in Belgium, but it turned out to contain contaminated substances (DHEA pollution of 0.37%). Last Friday the UCI contacted the Dutch rider with a proposal of consequences and sanctions:

- Suspension of 6 months, with effect from 5 April (the date on which her team put her inactive)
- Deletion of all its results since the World Cup in Hoogerheide

 Betsema announces that she has agreed to the sanctions mentioned above. "According to the system, athletes always remain responsible for what enters their bodies, but I have never consciously taken doping. The UCI also confirms that research has been established But whether you can do something about it or not: you get a punishment. In this case, that means a suspension of 6 months," says Betsema.

/.../

"Denise worked very hard to prove her innocence. So it turned out to be a product that was collected from an official Belgian pharmacist. We had food supplements examined in a WADA accredited lab. is contamination. "

"In one of the permitted supplements, with the emphasis on authorized supplements, there has been a contamination. And that contamination gives that deviating result in the doping test. That is what Denise's bad luck expressed."

 "This is of course a special case. Coincidentally, the supplements were still present and we were given the opportunity to have them examined

----------


## PatilZ

Sarkastinen kommentti:

Tämä case avaa bisneksen teon kannalta uusia näkymiä. Voisin alkaa valmistaa pieniä eriä "eri tavalla saastutettuja lisäravinteita", joilla olisi tarvittaessa nopea toimitus asiakkaalle, joka on jäänyt kiinni testistä. Doping-testin tuloksen perusteella asiakas osaisi sitten tilata, oikealla tavalla "saastutettua" tavaraa. Äkkiäkös sitä liikekumppaniksi apteekkarin löytää, jolla olisi resurssit ja taito toteuttaa asiakkaan toiveet.

Ja asiaan: En väitä ollenkaan, että näin olisi Betsema-casessa käynyt. Näiden päätösten lieveilmiönä vain on se, että testin ja selittäjän (saastunut erä lisäravinnetta tms.) välillä on löyhä yhteys, jota voi käyttää tietoisesti hyväksi. Eli periaatteessa yllä kuvattu skenaario olisi nähdäkseni mahdollinen.

----------


## Firlefanz

Se bisneshän on - kuten olen kahteen kertaan huomauttanut (kuitenkaan jaksamatta itse kaivaa esiin hämärästi muistamiani tapauksia) - avautunut jo aikoja sitten.

Muistaako muuten kukaan kenen selitys oli se että apteekkari oli laitteellaan tehnyt hänelle kapseleita ja oli vain käynyt niin onnettomasti että laitetta ei oltu puhdistettu tarpeeksi hyvin edellisen asiakkaan jäljiltä? Siinähän taidettiin puolustuksen uskottavuusarvoa lisätä sillä että apteekin kirjanpidosta ja kassatiedoista näkyivät ostokset, aineet ja tarkat ajat.

Lopuksi: ehkä on kuitenkin hyvä muistaa että joskus se hyvinkin epäuskottava selitys voi olla tosi eikä se että joku on varsin epätodennäköistä tee siitä mahdotonta.

----------


## PatilZ

> Se bisneshän on - kuten olen kahteen kertaan huomauttanut (kuitenkaan jaksamatta itse kaivaa esiin hämärästi muistamiani tapauksia) - avautunut jo aikoja sitten.



Näinhän se olikin. 

Epäuskottava selitys voi olla mahdollinen. Toisaalta, kriminologiasesta tarkastelusta käsin, jos jokin rikollinen ansaintakeino on mahdollinen, joku tarttuu tähn mahdollisuuteen varmasti. En näe ammattilaisurheilua poikkeuksellisena kontekstina, joka _"rokottaisi"_ sen piirissä olevat tätä vastaan

----------


## huotah

Espanjassa on narahtanut laaja EPO-rinki. Cyclingtips.com referoi El Paisin alkuperäistä juttua.





> Spanish authorities have busted a massive EPO trafficking network based out of Barcelona, according to a report in El Pais.
> 
> The EPO distribution ring was led by a group of Serbian nationals, but was based out of Barcelona and relied on EPO from a publicly funded Andalucian clinic. The ring shipped EPO to athletes all over the globe, and sold to some 260 athletes in 2019 alone. The athletes are both amateurs and professionals, from cycling and other sports.
> 
> 
> Authorities caught the scent in 2017, after a number of athletes who tested positive for EPO pointed back at the same source. The investigation was led by the Public Health and Doping section of the Central Operating Unit (UCO) of the Spanish Civil Guard, and six individuals have been arrested in Catalonia and Andalusia. They are charged with laundering of capital, misappropriation, fraud against Social Security, money laundering, and crimes against public health, according to El Pais. The source of the drugs, from a publicly funded clinic, resulted in the the fraud charge.
> 
> The network allegedly operated for at least ten years. The ring communicated with buyers through encrypted instant message networks.

----------


## OJ

Uusi sukupolvi ja sen semmoista.

----------


## pulmark

Tanskalaisten lehtien mukaan Astanan Fuglsang yhdistetty italialaiseen tohtoriin M. Ferrariin:

https://politiken.dk/sport/cykling/a...-doping-doctor

----------


## Firlefanz

Tässä vaiheessa ei voi oikein muuta sanoa kuin todeta että on jollain  tapaa perseestä että juttu tuli julkisuuteen ennen kuin sitä on  niinsanotusti virallisesti olemassa. Voidaan toki ajatella että vapaa  tiedonvälitys on aina hyvä asia ja ensisijainen tai että julkisuuden  ansiosta UCI ei pysty peittelemään koko juttua ihan täysin.

Mutta  herää myös kysymys onko vuodolla ja sillä että UCI on melko äskettäin  päättänyt ottaa ensi vuodesta lähtien anti-dopingtoiminnassaan  yhteistyökumppanikseen perustamansa, mutta riippumattoman ja sittemmin  täysin itsenäisen Cycling Anti-Doping Foundationin sijaan WADA:n IOC:n  aloitteesta perustaman International Testing Agencyn. Muodollisesti  asiasta päätetään kesäkuussa, mutta osapuolet ovat julkaisseet jo sitä  koskevat tiedotteet  https://ita.sport/2020/01/31/uci-una...rces-with-ita/  joita on ehditty jo kommentoidakin  https://www.velonews.com/2020/02/new...al-body_504404


Muuten  voisi heittää semmoisen toteamuksen että jos minä olisin Fuglsang ja  haluaisin menestyä käyttäen kaikkia mahdollisia keinoja ja hakisin apua  Michele Ferrarin osaamisesta, en ehkä lähtisi tekemään intervallitreeniä  ainakaan Monacon seudun teillä Ferrarin ajaman skootterin perässä - en  vaikka tällä olisikin kasvot peittävä kypärä päässä. Mahdollisuus siihen  että joku pyöräilyihminen sattuu näkemään ja kaikesta huolimatta  tunnistamaan Ferrarin olisi mielestäni aivan liian suuri ottaen huomioon  että dopingrangaistukseen riittää pelkkä yhteistyö eikä näyttöä  kiellettyjen aineiden käyttämisestä tällöin vaadita.


Feltet.dk  lainaa uutisessaan (jossa ei ole mitään uudempaa kommenttia tai  laajempaa tietoa) Fuglsangin viime vuonna julkaistua kirjaa: 

I  bogen "Jakob Fuglsang - drømmen om regnbuestriberne og den gule trøje",  som Jakob Fuglsang udgav sidste år, er, skrev danskeren: "Jeg vil kunne  stå inde for, det jeg har gjort. Jeg vil kunne se mig selv i spejlet, og  det kan jeg. Jeg har aldrig brugt doping, og jeg kommer aldrig til at  dope mig."

----------


## VesaP

> Espanjassa on narahtanut laaja EPO-rinki.



Harmi kun Espanjassa. Olis Italiassa esim niin kaikki ringissä mukana olevatkin narahtas. Nyt kun Espanjassa narahti tuo rinki, AINUTKAAN urheilija ei narahda. Voi narahdus sentään.

----------


## Firlefanz

Älä ole niin pessimistinen! Vaikka Espanjassa toisin kuin Italiassa ei dopingaineiden käyttö ole rikos eivätkä urheilijoiden - pyöräilijöiden, muiden lajien harrastajien ja ihan vain harrastajien - nimet tule oikeusjuttujen kautta julkisuuteen, niin ainakin uutisten ja asiantuntevien kommenttien mukaan nimet ja tarvittava todistusaineistö välitetään WADA:lle ja lajiliitoille, joilla on sitten mahdollisuus ryhtyä tarvittaviin toimenpiteisiin dopingsääntöjä rikkoneita urheilijoita kohtaan.

Epäill toki sopii eikä ole mahdotonta että nimilista harvenee sitä mukaa kuin asia etenee ja lopulta dopingtuomion saa kaksi pyöräilijää, joista toinen jokseenkin tuntematon ja toinen jo uransa päättänyt apukuski...

----------


## pulmark

> Muuten  voisi heittää semmoisen toteamuksen että jos minä olisin Fuglsang ja  haluaisin menestyä käyttäen kaikkia mahdollisia keinoja ja hakisin apua  Michele Ferrarin osaamisesta, en ehkä lähtisi tekemään intervallitreeniä  ainakaan Monacon seudun teillä Ferrarin ajaman skootterin perässä - en  vaikka tällä olisikin kasvot peittävä kypärä päässä. Mahdollisuus siihen  että joku pyöräilyihminen sattuu näkemään ja kaikesta huolimatta  tunnistamaan Ferrarin olisi mielestäni aivan liian suuri ottaen huomioon  että dopingrangaistukseen riittää pelkkä yhteistyö eikä näyttöä  kiellettyjen aineiden käyttämisestä tällöin vaadita.



Ferrarin vastaus Politikenin "salaiseen raporttiin", aikamoinen denialisti:

https://www.53x12.com/copy-of-epower-or-placepo-1

Luulisin kyllä että Ferrari on aika merkitty henkilö ja radioaktiivinen joten vaikea löytää mitään todisteita yhteistyöstä hänen kanssaan.

----------


## OJ

Vaikuttaa toi salainen raportti "vähän" villiltä. Fuglsang voi hyvinkin olla douppimiehiä, mutta vaikea on uskoa hänen hengailevan Michele Ferrarin kanssa paikassa, jossa maailman korkein todennäkoisyys jäädä touhusta nalkkiin.

----------


## pulmark

^ Juuri näin. Todella tyhmä pitää olla jos Ferrarin seurassa hengailee. Muutaman tuntemattoman tukihenkilön kautta kannattaisi doping-hommelit ketjuttaa, pienentäisi kiinnijäämistä.

----------


## Fuuga

Eipä nuo Weinsteininkaan siipeilijät ole karanneet mihinkään.

----------


## pulmark

Kanstantsin Siutsou mm. ex-Sky kärähtänyt EPOsta:

https://www.uci.org/inside-uci/press...antsin-siutsou

----------


## Firlefanz

Tarkemmin sanoen käry kävi jo vuonna 2018 - positiiviseksi osoittautunut testi otettiin heinäkuussa ja UCI julkisti asian syyskuussa - ja nyt vihdoin tuli tuomio (neljän vuoden kilpailukielto jonka siis lasketaan alkaneen tuolloin syyskuussa kun Siutsou asetettiin tilapäiseen kilpailukieltoon; hän on joka tapauksessa ilmoittanut lopettaneensa uransa).

Skyssa hän ajoi 2012-2015. Sitä ennen niinikään neljä kautta nimillä High Road, Team Columbia, Team Columbia–High Road, Team Columbia–HTC, Team HTC–Columbia ja HTC–Highroad kulkeneessa joukkueessa (jonka taustalta löytyy jos jonkinlaista dopingpaukkua). Kaudella 2018 hän ajoi Bahrain-Meridan paidassa.

----------


## Munarello

Peter Selin tuosta muistaakseni sutkautti silloin aikanaan jossain Eurosportin pyöräilylähetyksessä että "Satsi-Sitsu."  :Hymy:

----------


## OJ

Eli Sitsoulla pari vuotta vielä lusittavaa ennen kuin voi aloittaa hommat sporttitirehtoorinä?

----------


## Kuhan

Italian antidopingorganisaatio toiminut. https://www.is.fi/muutlajit/art-2000006581770.html

----------


## OJ

> Italian antidopingorganisaatio toiminut. https://www.is.fi/muutlajit/art-2000006581770.html



Uusi sukupolvi tai jotain sen suuntaista?

----------


## pulmark

Italialainen ex-ammattipyöräilijä Riccardo Ricco on palannut Teneriffalta takaisin Italiaan ja perustanut jäätelöbaarin Vignolaan:

https://www.ilrestodelcarlino.it/mod...3%B2-1.5356537

Riccohan tuli tunnetuksi dopingin käytöstään ja kärsi kaiken kaikkiaan yli 13v kilpailukieltoja. Muistelen että Ricco olisi viety sairaalaan hengenvaarallisessa tilassa kun teki omatoimisesti veritankkausta kotonaan. Samoin muistelen että kilpailukielto ei estänyt häntä osallistumasta pyöräkisoihin. Kesken kisan oli kerran ilmestynyt reitille ja auttanut joukkuetovereitaan ennenkuin järjestäjien toimesta poistettu kisasta.

----------


## Herman

^ Melkoinen veijari oli/on kyseessä. Sairaalaan johtaneesta verensiirrosta oli juttua aikoinaan, että RR olisi testaillut koiran verta, mutta omaa se kuitenkin kai oli.

Neljän vuoden kuluttua on kilpailukielto lusittu, mutta ehtiihän hän hankkia sitä lisää tällä välin  :Hymy: .

Kysymys kuuluu: ostaisitko jäätelön tältä kaverilta?

----------


## pulmark

Aamun Le Monden artikkeli laittaa pientä varjoa Slovenian pyöräilyn ylle. 2009 - 2019 välisenä aikana 42% Slovenian WT-tason pyöräilijöistä saanut kilpailukieltoa dopingista:

https://www.lemonde.fr/sport/article...0658_3242.html

Myös nykyisin Bahrain-McLaren organisaatiossa työskentelevä slovenialainen Milan Erzen on yhdistetty Aderlass dopingjuttuun. Aderlass ja veridoping tuli esille hiihdon MM-kilpailujen yhteydessä Itävallassa 2019.

----------


## fiber

Tour de France oli eilen slovenialaisten "tour de force". Toivotaan puhtaita jauhoja ettei siitä tule taas kerran "tour de farce".

----------


## pulmark

Girossa Vini Zabù joukkueen Matteo Spreafico antanut positiivisen näytteen, aineena Enobosarm:

https://www.uci.org/inside-uci/press...tteo-spreafico

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enobosarm

----------


## OJ

Richard Freeman sitten ns. heitettiin bussin alle. On brittien fillaripuljussa munatonta/hävytontä porukkaa, mikä ei tietenkään yllätä, ja varmaan kiva olla siellä duunissa kun tietää olevansa uhrin roolissa kun hommat menee pieleen. 

Melko varmasti brittifanit saavat mentaaliakrobatialla jeesusteltua rybyjen doupaamisesta jatkossakin.

----------


## Herman

Brittien touhun siivoamiseen tarvittaisiin, Freemanin katkeroitumisen ohella, Tygard-tyyppinen riippumaton taho. Sellaista lienee turha odotella  :Irvistys: . Sir-arvonimien hohde on sitä luokkaa, että heidän menneisyyttään ei kukaan uskalla tonkia.

----------


## paaton

No avatkaapa nyr vähän mistä on kyse. Ei jaksa Googletella.

----------


## Herman

> No avatkaapa nyr vähän mistä on kyse. Ei jaksa Googletella.



Sorry, tuo tapaus on roikkunut kymmenen vuotta ja edistyminen on sen verran hidasta, että ei ihme jos ei ole ihan päällimmäisenä mielessä kenelläkään.

Kyse on siis Sky-tallin ja brittien maajoukkueen entisestä lääkäristä Richard Freemanista, jolle ollaan lopulta saamassa jonkunlainen tuomio. https://www.bt.com/sport/news/2021/m...at-happens-now

Se, että kuinka taustajoukot ja urheilijat liittyvät juttuun jäänee ikuiseksi arvoitukseksi.

----------


## mkpaa

Tällainen tällä kertaa.  :Hymy:  https://www.hs.fi/urheilu/art-2000007925768.html

----------


## Ohiampuja

Kunnon setti.   :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

Katie Compton. Melko yllättävää ja harmillista.

https://www.cxmagazine.com/katie-com...oids-violation

----------


## kp63

menestyvän jenkkiurheilijan käryssä ei ole mitään yllättävää. tai joo sinänsä yllättävää, että ne mokaa noilla budjeteilla jäämällä kiinni, käyttö ei yllätä.

----------


## TuplaO

Comptonilla taisi mennä niin, että 9/2020 testitulos oli raportoitu alkuun negatiivisena. Sen jälkeen biopassissa näkyneen anomalian vuoksi testattiin näyte uudemman kerran ilmeisesti tymäkämmällä hiili-isotooppimenetelmällä, minkä pohjalta narahti. Nätisti siis veti kamoilla/menetelmillä, jotka eivät näy normitesteissä, mutta biopassia ei näemmä pystynyt tällä kertaa harhauttamaan. 
Ettei vaan olisi ura jatkanut liian pitkään... Samu Sanchez tulee tässä mieleen. Narautetaan uran ehtoopuolella iso nimi, että lajin muissa kolkissa voi nuoremmat suditella moottorilla rauhassa.

----------


## OJ

Ei näistä oikein voi yllättyä. Muistuu vaan mieleen kun Compton oli aika kärkäs aukomaan päätään Betseman käryn jälkeen.

----------


## erkkk

Voisivat joskus vetää randomina ton hiili-isotooppi testin ympäriajossa kaikille kuskeille. Ideaali olis jossain toisella-kolmannella viikolla kesken vuorietappien. Jäis microdosettajat nalkkiin. Käsittääkseni tota ei edelleenkään tehdä ellei T:E-suhde ole punaisella. Noi jotka käyttää tietää ehkä Landista lukuunottamatta sopivan annostelun.

Myös uusien aineiden kanssa pitäis vetää isolla luudalla, eikä tiedottaa heti ekasta kärystä että nyt kärähtää ja siirtykää muihin aineisiin. Joku kauden lopussa tuleva eläkepommi olis kiva. Toki tässä kans lähtis sponsoreita kiitään kuin Kabulin lentokentältä.

----------

